# 2015 MARCH-MALLOWS... Due in March 2015!! Come join us!



## frenchie35

Anyone else got a March EDD? 

Come join us, meet some other March mummies to be and share this amazing journey together! :happydance:

*Our Estimated Due Dates*

*33  and 26  bumps/babes! *



Will update boy :blue: girl :pink: or staying a surprise :yellow: after we have our 20w or gender scans! 

*1st March*
Chimama :blue: Daniel, March 6th
CurlyKate :blue: Austin, Feb 26th

*2nd March*
Chelsealynnb :blue: Linclon, March 9th
ChubbyCheeks
Kittykat7210
Elphabaa77
Happenstance :blue: Feb 22nd?

*3rd March*
Ruthb
MamaTex
DrMum :blue: Rory, Feb 22nd
Betheney
Loozle :pink: Rebecca, Feb 11th
Jacks mommy

*4th March*
Millhaven :pink: Lilly, Feb 27th
Hanni :blue:
HoneyBee144
Smawfi
Bucherwurm :pink: Annabelle, March 17th
Cocokittyi
NHkate :blue: Fionn, Feb 11th
Southerngirl2 :blue:
MarineLady

*5th March*
MrsKChicago :blue: Theodore, March 11th
Italyrocks83 :blue:
Lil bean
Crissyj
Mariemongrain
Molly86 :blue: George, Feb 26th

*6th March*
Missfrick :pink: Freya, March 1st
Punkybrewster
Kitten23
An
AlyssaANDjosh :pink: Cadence, March 7th
Missbx :pink: name TBD, March 7th
NellyLou :blue: Theodore, Feb 26th

*7th March*
Jaysbaby25 :blue: Brody, Feb 24th
Yankeegirl79
Mollyb33
BMcdonald86 :pink: Aria, Feb 5th

*8th March*
Kgriffin

*9th March*
Mya209 :pink: Harriet, March 5th
SARAHCARDIFF
MegNE922 :pink: Sophia, March 8th
Omi
CoffeePuffin :blue: Andrew, Feb 25th

*10th March*
Captain
Bowmans
Indi Ocean

*11th March*
Chrislo4 :blue:
Saveme :pink: March 12th
Iluvredskins :blue: Blake, March 3rd
Tillywoos1
Foxycleopatra :pink: Dana, March 3rd
Amythyst

*12th March*
MartinaC
Mrs.C
Ladybrown33 :blue: King, Feb 28th
Frenchie35 :blue: James, March 13th

*13th March*
Burginfly31

*14th March*
Brittany12
Twinkie2 :pink: Chelsie, March 4th
Mommasquirrel :pink: Hinata, March 17th
Yotamama
Teilana :blue: Charles, March 24th

*15th March*
Mummyconfused (ID twins!!!:baby::baby:)
Mummy_smurf2b :blue: Liam, March 6th
Kealz :blue: Thomas, March 10th
LittleBumpTy :pink:
rapunzel87

*16th March*
Bookity :blue: Warren, Feb 24th
Katestar53 :blue: Bobby, March 11th
Zara_x :blue: Logan, March 16th
Loralei729 :blue:

*17th March*
ImSoTired
Carlyjade86
Rhio92 :pink: Saskia, March 21st

*18th March*
HopefullnNL :blue: Hayden, March 14th
Swampmaiden :pink: Vivian, March 23rd

*19th March*
cmr01 :pink: Harper, March 13th
Milosmum
button05 :pink:
bbbbbbb811 :pink:
babyonboard21

*20th March*
Bookwrmgal :pink: Amelia, March 6th
Taquito0523
Mkyerby16 :blue: Caden, March 18th
mummy3 :pink: Amelya, Dec 22nd

*21st March*
lilyjune

*22nd March*
Igrowbabies
msp_teen
SarahBear :yellow:
LilFooshFoosh :pink: Charlotte, March 6th

*23rd March*
Sn0wbunnie :pink: Emalynn, March 10th
Morgan29
Etbaby83
Bdb84
bumpwishes :blue: George, April 1st

*24th March*
Kaicee
Menelly :blue: Andre, March 3rd
Whaattoexpect
Nursebecky31

*25th March*

*26th March*
Claudinator
Hopeful4num1
Lsd2721 :pink: Emma, March 28th

*27th March*
Klink :blue: Jace, March 20th
Kkl12
chloesnowie10
Lauraloo24 :blue:

*28th March*
CassieSims

*29th March*
Babytots
Dentdoc16 :pink: Madelyn, April 5th

*30th March*
RebeccaR19
glitterfly :pink:
Jannah K :blue: Rayan, April 3rd

*31st March*
GFGuy :blue:
mayacat
MarchMadness

&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

:angel:Remembering our tiny angels too precious for this earth :angel:

Javajack:angel:
Ckelly79:angel:
ZombieQueen:angel:
Mas1118:angel:
Sweetmere :angel:
Lynny77:angel:
Sportysgirl:angel:
Madtowngirl:angel:
Lucy1:angel:
Kwynia:angel:
Lolly25:angel:
Dan-o:angel:
Laska5:angel: 
RockNRollBaby:angel:
elimeli:angel:
Hopingcarter:angel:
Crystal8:angel:
Nicoley:angel:
Sinead266:angel:
&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

​
Thanks to the wonderful confuzion for our super cute siggys <3


https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif[/IMG][/url]



https://i.imgur.com/O4TLCr1.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/O4TLCr1.gif[/IMG][/url]



https://i.imgur.com/MuLBqtf.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/MuLBqtf.gif[/IMG][/url]



https://i.imgur.com/3dx4sl3.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/3dx4sl3.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Loozle

Hello! I'm due March 5th as long as everything goes well with this little bean! Actually feeling positive about this one though! :cloud9:


----------



## Millhaven

Yay! :happydance:

I got my :bfp: on Midsummer's Eve (June 20th) after TTC for two months. 

My estimated due date is *March 4th 2015*. First baby. :cloud9:


----------



## confuzion

Aw dan-o I've seen you around and I'm so happy you are pregnant again! FX for a sticky rainbow! If you guys can come up with a name for your group I would love to make you a siggie image!


----------



## dan-o

Hi Loozle, this is your rainbow cooking, that's why!!!! ;)

Hi Millhaven, great day to get a BFP! And so quickly too! Congrats and welcome! 

I'll add names as people join and then make it a bit more fancy when we have loads! :cloud9:

Confusion, that's amazing, thanks hun!!!


----------



## confuzion

My pleasure :) So happy to see March ladies popping up already.


----------



## Loozle

Hi Millhaven! Congratulations on your :bfp: 
Confuzion, that's really lovely of you, thank you! 

Thanks dan-o, I hope we both get our rainbows this time! I picked up my progesterone from the chemist today so have started that and am also in a low dose of aspirin. 
These things helped me keep ds2 (I'm convinced!) so fingers tightly crossed that they work again!

Any thoughts on a name for our group ladies? x


----------



## Millhaven

Thank you, ladies! :hugs: 

Regarding name - I'm not sure, I saw one group called "March Monkeys" but "MARCH-mallows" (or something like that) popped into mind.


----------



## confuzion

Aww march-mallows sounds cute!


----------



## dan-o

Ha ha march mallows is fab :haha:

Loozle I'm on the same , cyclogest, aspirin, 5mg FA. Not sure if it will help, but it won't harm!


----------



## confuzion

Lol seems I have more in common with you ladies. Also on progesterone, aspirin, and extra folic! This is my first pregnancy trying it out. I've never had success before. So hope it works!


----------



## chimama

Hi - I'm due March 1st. Happy to join the group. 

Another name suggestion for the group - how about March magnolias! I like what it represents - nobility, beauty, sweetness, love, perseverance


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi ladies! I'm due March 5 with my first. So excited! No ideas on a group name.


----------



## confuzion

Just a sample I worked on for you ladies. I will make the final when you ladies deicide on the final name :)

https://i.imgur.com/FgMJ0Wz.gif


----------



## dan-o

Hi chimama and mrskchicago!! Congratulations and welcome!! :happydance:

Confuzion that is so cute! Thankyou! <3

Cant wait until we can settle on a name!


----------



## hanni

Yayyyyy! I've been keeping an eye out for someone starting a group. 

I'm due on March 4th. 

Congratulations on all your pregnancies!


----------



## dan-o

Hi hanni!! Welcome!


----------



## chimama

Welcome hanni!


----------



## hanni

How are you guys feeling? Any symptoms yet? 

So far I've got sore boobs, constantly hard/sore nips and had some seriously vivid dreams. 
Other than that I feel fine! Totally different to last time where I was as sick as a dog from the word go. Hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've had a few, since before my BFP even. Slightly sore boobs, and I think they're extra veiny too. I'm hungry all the time. I've been having the good kind of cramping on and off, and lower back ache. And peeing more often than usual. It was going to bed to read at 9dpo, and having to get up to pee 3 times before I put the book down and went to sleep a couple hours later, that really convinced me. Thankfully, nothing has been too bad so far. No nausea or crazy mood swings yet :D


----------



## Millhaven

Welcome hanni! :flower:

I've managed to get a cold, so I'm feverish and exhausted. Apart from that, I feel pretty fine regarding pregnancy symptoms (knock on wood!). I have a craving, but I'm still not sure what I crave, I just know that I do.  My breasts feel tensed, but not swollen nor tender. My nipples though, they're _really_ sensitive. And oh, I get a dull pain in my "lady stomach" some time to time but it quickly goes away.

I actually called and booked my first appointment today which will be on July 8th (at that time I'll be 5w6d). :D


----------



## chimama

Had slight nausea which has gone down. Cramping has gone down as well. Nipples are sensitive. Can only drink chilled water now and peeing a lot more now. Also feels sleepy once it is 9pm which is unusual for me.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I almost hope the crazy fatigue will start soon. I've been a terrible insomniac forever. I've been having a lot of sleepless nights since I stopped melatonin, and I don't want to use it again until I get the go ahead from the midwife. I wouldn't mind a bit of total exhaustion and constant sleep ;)

(I know I'll live to regret asking for symptoms...)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Mommas and HH9M from a July Jelly Bean of 2014 Momma.

P.S. March Babies are the BEST (Not that I'm biased, or anything...just have 28 years experience haha)


----------



## dan-o

I also have a cold, and I have it worse than my boys which is unusual! I also went off coffee a few days ago and randomly wanted to eat lots of cucumber! I had this with my first successful pregnancy, all though 1st tri, hope it's a good sign! 
I feel a bit queasy too, but maybe that just the cold and too much cucumber :haha:


----------



## Loozle

I love March-Mallows! Confuzion, that is very cute :cloud9: I hope that the progesterone, aspirin and FA work for you, my 2 year old is proof that it does work so fingers crossed! 

I'm 4 weeks today! I feel like I should be further on because I've known since Saturday lol. 
Symptoms wise, I've had excessive saliva, a couple of patches of nausea, peeing more, tender boobs on and off, bloating and I've been very tired. Also struggling with hay fever and unable to take anything for it. 

Is anyone else having baby number 3? (or more?!) I'm just wondering whether we'll be showing earlier? I definitely showed earlier with ds2.

I hope we all have fantastic days today! x


----------



## dan-o

Yep Number 3 for me :flower: I have two boys as well :cloud9: 
I was in mat jeans from 10w with ds2. I made it to 10w with the one I lost in January in normal clothes, but I don't think I would have lasted much longer than that.

Happy 4 weeks Loozle!


----------



## Loozle

Aww we're quite similar dan-o! How old are your boys? 

I need to get all new maternity clothes as I got rid of mine after ds2 thinking that we weren't going to have anymore! I'm already noticing that some of my trousers are uncomfortable when they are done up - presumably bloating rather than the possibility of carrying twins or triplets :haha:
I think I'm going to have to go shopping and just get some bigger leggings etc to see me through the first few weeks. I wore a pair of harem trousers yesterday and they were so comfortable, I actually fell in love :cloud9:


----------



## lucy1

Me! I am! 

Online calculators say 10th March for me, two days after my birthday :)

I feel like a fluke posting in here, I'm, like, 3 minutes pregnant haha!

Even my ticker insists my egg has just been fertilised ;)


----------



## lucy1

Is anyone elses stomach going crazy? The gurgling, bubbling and light cramps. Even after I've eaten it's just rumbling constantly!


----------



## dan-o

Hi Lucy, welcome! I'm the same, only just pregnant, but I'm going to make the most of every minute of it lol!!


----------



## Loozle

Congratulations Lucy! 10th March is a great due date - it's my birthday!


----------



## lucy1

Thanks I'm excite for us all!

I'm very cautiously pregnant. So far no positive except very barely there on line tests but two cbd positives!

I already have an appointment today with midwife which in glad about. I have a heart shaped uterus and I'm off to Florida in two weeks time which will be ROASTING HOT so glad I get to ask for some advice! Little bit gutted I don't get to ride all the rides after all the money I've spent but it'll be worth it :)


----------



## Millhaven

Welcome, Lucy! :D

I just googled and saw that "mallow" is a type of flower or plant. I'm Swedish so I'm not familiar with all the flowers English names. Just wanted to make sure that mallow doesn't mean something dirty, hehe... ;)

How are you all planning on making these 12 weeks go by as quickly as possible?


----------



## hanni

Welcome Lucy! 

Millhaven - March mallow is like a play on words for marshmallow. Like the sweets? I think it's super cute! 

I have no idea how I'm going to make them go faster! I'm booking a private scan for 8 weeks so hopefully that will help. 
Last time I was pregnant just before Christmas and my birthday so I think all that helped as it seamed to fly. 
What's everyone else going to do?

who have you all told yet? I'm desperate to tell my mum but OH says wait until after our first scan.


----------



## Millhaven

Exactly! The first thing that came to mind. :D 

I haven't told anyone yet, but will probably tell my OH's parents when I'm 6w+. Just because we're going to visit them and if I'm suffering from morning sickness (which I hope NOT), I can't hide it. My parents will get the news soon after that. I'd like to wait until I'm at least 8w+ until I tell someone, but on the other hand - I'm way to eager too keep my mouth shut. :happydance:


----------



## crystal8

Hi Ladies:wave:

I'd like to join in too. I could be due March 5th based on preliminary data. This is just based on FF. I'm still on the beta rollercoaster and so I haven't really been able to enjoy this yet. :nope:


----------



## dan-o

Hi crystal, welcome! I've been on that rollercoaster many times too. Fingers tightly crossed for some nice rises to set your mind at rest x


----------



## dan-o

I haven't told anyone yet, not even DH!! 
May tell my mum later (she had multiple losses too, so understands) I'll have to come clean to hubby on Sunday if I don't tell before then, as we normally share a few drinks on a Sunday night, after he finishes work for the week!!
He keeps looking at me funny tho, think he has a hunch already... :haha:


----------



## chimama

My mum and DH knows already and we plan to keep it quiet from everyone else until further notice. This is our miracle baby so want to enjoy it quietly as much as possible!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! The internet says I'm due Feb 27 but I ovulate later in my cycle so I have a feeling this'll be a March baby if all goes well. My period was due Monday and I tested Tuesday so it's all very new! We were ttc for a little while- this was cycle 10. Just praying this is a sticky bean!


----------



## dan-o

Hi lynny, welcome and congrats! Added you on the front page :flower:


----------



## lucy1

Looks like I may be having a chemical!

Midwife was nice and made another appointment for next Friday by which point she said I will either have stopped getting bfps and bfns or I will have bled. She told me I now qualify for a referral to a specialist too if I miscarry


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, Lucy. I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope the midwife is mistaken.

I told DH right away (well, an hour later because he wasn't home when I tested), and yesterday I told my 4 closest girlfriends. I had to tell someone, and I see one of those friends at least once a week, so she'd have caught on anyway (the others aren't local, but I couldn't only tell one of them). I think a few of them have told spouses/parents who won't be in a position to leak it to anyone who knows me. 

I'll tell my brother and SIL in the next week or two. They have an 8 month old, and SIL is saving some of his stuff because she knew we were trying, and I may need their help covering it up from mom on a little family vacation we're all taking in late July. Plus it would be good to have someone to ask for advice. Mom's a serious meddler (she got on SIL for having a small cup of coffee at a barbecue when she was pregnant), so she can just wait to find out like everyone else.


----------



## lucy1

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh no, Lucy. I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope the midwife is mistaken.
> 
> I told DH right away (well, an hour later because he wasn't home when I tested), and yesterday I told my 4 closest girlfriends. I had to tell someone, and I see one of those friends at least once a week, so she'd have caught on anyway (the others aren't local, but I couldn't only tell one of them). I think a few of them have told spouses/parents who won't be in a position to leak it to anyone who knows me.
> 
> I'll tell my brother and SIL in the next week or two. They have an 8 month old, and SIL is saving some of his stuff because she knew we were trying, and I may need their help covering it up from mom on a little family vacation we're all taking in late July. Plus it would be good to have someone to ask for advice. Mom's a serious meddler (she got on SIL for having a small cup of coffee at a barbecue when she was pregnant), so she can just wait to find out like everyone else.

I'm hoping so, she seemed shocked I'd had a bfp at all this early! LMP was only 3rd June haha.

My BF knows as does my mam and team leader. Hoping I don't have to go back with bad news! I'm not cramping or bleeding so just taking it easy for a few days and I'll maybe test again


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck to you. If you're not cramping or bleeding, that must be a good sign. I bet it's just too early to get good solid results.


----------



## lucy1

Hope so! I kept using OPKs out of interest and they started getting darker again from 7dpo and now they are also blaring positive.

Also just took a CB plus which had a disappearing faint bfp yesterday morning and it's a bfp tonight :happydance:

Time will tell :sleep: Feel a bit silly for coming over here so hastily now


----------



## dan-o

Lucy I'll bet your just fine. It's just early, so the tests take time to get darker. :hugs:

Mrsk, lol @ your overprotective mom, bless :haha:


----------



## Millhaven

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies! The internet says I'm due Feb 27 but I ovulate later in my cycle so I have a feeling this'll be a March baby if all goes well. My period was due Monday and I tested Tuesday so it's all very new! We were ttc for a little while- this was cycle 10. Just praying this is a sticky bean!

Hi and welcome, Lynny77! :wave: :flower:



lucy1 said:


> Looks like I may be having a chemical!
> 
> Midwife was nice and made another appointment for next Friday by which point she said I will either have stopped getting bfps and bfns or I will have bled. She told me I now qualify for a referral to a specialist too if I miscarry

Oh no...I hope this is wrong. But no cramping nor bleeding does sound like a good sign. Also a :bfp: just recently does too. FX's everything's still alright. :flower:


----------



## hanni

Thinking of you Lucy! Hopefully it's just early and everything turns out fine. 

Welcome lynny :) how are you?


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

Oh Lucy I'm praying everything goes well for you and this baby sticks! 

Msk lol at your mom. I love my coffee and I don't intend on giving up my morning coffee. I am giving up my afternoon Starbucks which is very hard! On my days off it's always my afternoon treat so I feel lost without it lol. 

Blood test today confirmed pregnancy yay!


----------



## Bowmans

Hi all can I join you please due date is 3rd march.

I feel pretty good. I usually get really sore bbs before AF but this month I just got the odd shooting pain or burning sensation which. However I can feel that will be short lived and they are starting to hurt on the sides now. 

Nipples are purple and cm is increasing.

Feel niggles and flutters which is probably wind but it's like a sign to tell me my little bean is there.

Having to google everything before I eat it - trying to get to Gris with what I can and can't eat.

Love the names for the thread think we should go with it 

Only me and DH know lots of occassions coming up with family and I'm going to have to start thinking if reasons why I'm not drinking. Waiting till first scan to tell people x


----------



## dan-o

Hi bowmans! Congrats! 

I agree about the name, love March mallows, don't think I've seen it on here before either.. wonder what everyone else thinks?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think it's cute. Definitely makes me hungry, though! Then again, EVERYTHING makes me hungry right now... ;)


----------



## Millhaven

Glad you like the name. :blush: :dance:


----------



## hanni

I love the name! I think we should definitely go with it :) 

Had my first craving tonight, candyfloss!&#128513;


----------



## confuzion

So is March-mallows the winner? I can work on a few more designs if it's decided :D.

Lynny - :hi:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think that would be great, Confuzion :D

Is anyone else waking up looking normal and going to bed looking seven months pregnant every day? I ought to start pretending it's real bump and using it to get seats on the bus ;)


----------



## Millhaven

confuzion said:


> So is March-mallows the winner? I can work on a few more designs if it's decided :D.

:flower:

Or MARCHmallow or however you'd like to spell it. :D 



MrsKChicago said:


> I think that would be great, Confuzion :D
> 
> Is anyone else waking up looking normal and going to bed looking seven months pregnant every day? I ought to start pretending it's real bump and using it to get seats on the bus ;)

Yeah, I do look at least a couple of months pregnant almost every night. Though, I'm suffering from IBS so bloating is way too familiar with me. I'm thinking, because of this, I'll be an early show:er...


----------



## Loozle

Hi everyone! Welcome and congratulations to our new group members :cloud9:

As for who I've told, I found out Saturday but told my oh on Sunday as it was his birthday on Sunday. I told my mum and my best friend (only told my best friend already because she invited my to a theme park lol)
Oh has told his mum, dad and sister. It definitely feels like a lot of people to know already! 

Lucy - what makes them think it might be chemical? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything's ok. 

Hanni I had my first craving yesterday too - mine was croissant with strawberry seedless jam. Very specific lol. 

MrsKChicago - yes I am for definite! I look huge by the evening! Although I actually don't think I look normal in the morning either, nowhere near as big as the evening but my trousers are getting tight! I keep having thoughts that it's twins! It must just be bloat though. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## dan-o

So we are decided on March mallows then? I'm sure all the new ladies joining will love it! 

Thanks so much confuzion, you are a diamond! :hugs:

Mrsk, yep deffo, I steadily inflate as the day goes on! Some ladies seem to be lucky and get away with staying trim, but not me, puffy tummy and baggy tops here I come lol! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Omg I'm still on this cucumber thing, can't believe I'm only 5 minutes pregnant and having cravings already, hilarious :haha: I've eaten a whole cucumber every day since Sunday! :shock: I'm not even fussed about it normally!


----------



## lucy1

Loozle said:


> Lucy - what makes them think it might be chemical? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything's ok.

I tested negative and my lines are still so faint BUT I need to remind myself I'm still not technically due AF for 4days! Obviously my hcg is going to be low which would explain the bfps and bfns. All at different times so there's water fluctuations etc to bear in mind. Tests taken at the same time of day are slowly but surely going up I'm glad to report and I'm definitely feeling pregnant!

Planning on just not thinking about it and taking another test when AF would be due to hopefully reassure me :)


----------



## Millhaven

*dan-o:* Yummy, cucumbers. :D 

Anyone else feeling exhausted? Yesterday I slept 10 hours + feel asleep 2 hours during the afternoon. Today I slept like 12 hours and still feel tired like I haven't slept enough.


----------



## Loozle

Dan-o I have images of you biting chunks out of a cucumber :rofl:

Lucy - it all sounds positive, especially that the tests taken at the same time of day are getting darker!

Millhaven - yes I'm exhausted constantly. My 2 year old has been up super early yesterday and today too which hasn't helped. At least I only work 2 days a week though! I do need to clean my house as I have my mum and my mil coming over for dinner on Sunday. I have no energy to do it though!


----------



## dan-o

The tiredness has hit me today for the first time, soooooo exhausted! Zzzzz is it bedtime yet? Lol


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> Loozle said:
> 
> 
> Lucy - what makes them think it might be chemical? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything's ok.
> 
> I tested negative and my lines are still so faint BUT I need to remind myself I'm still not technically due AF for 4days! Obviously my hcg is going to be low which would explain the bfps and bfns. All at different times so there's water fluctuations etc to bear in mind. Tests taken at the same time of day are slowly but surely going up I'm glad to report and I'm definitely feeling pregnant!
> 
> Planning on just not thinking about it and taking another test when AF would be due to hopefully reassure me :)Click to expand...

How faint is faint tho? It will take a little while to get as dark as the control, have you tested today?


----------



## lucy1

I have and I'm happy about the strength today, it's about half the control line. I thought my first bfp 3 days ago was an evap so looks like things are going in the right direction! Feel a lot more positive today and looked at some progressions online and I think I might have just been a bit diluted with water yesterday at the appointment :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds really promising, Lucy! I'm so glad :)

I'm exhausted, but I don't think it's typical fatigue. I've been getting absolutely terrible sleep this week, and waking up an hour or two before I should every day, and I've always been sensitive to lack of sleep. I'm hoping I can manage a nap today - I'm not a very good napper.

I don't think I've gotten cravings, but I might be developing some aversions. There are some foods I just don't want, but it's not like they repulse me or anything - I just have zero interest in them. We'll see how it goes. I've had no interest in anything deep fried, and I wouldn't mind that sticking through the pregnancy!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi ladies!!! Can I join you? I'm due March 7th!! I got my bfp on Tuesday night at 10dpo with a frer! I was soooo shocked let me tell you! I got bloodwork yesterday and my levels were at 42 at 12 dpo and the nurse said anything this early over 25 is considered pregnant!!!! Today is my official missed period, and I go for more bloodwork on Wednesday!! Its crazy cause this is my first month not using clomid, ovidrel or getting IUI's...all natural! How ironic!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Jaysbaby!


----------



## Lynny77

Oh the tiredness hit me like a truck yesterday afternoon! I had to lay in bed at 5pm! That never happens to me. I'm usually pretty energetic. I'm just thankful I have vacation time from work now so I don't go back until July 14th. I'm glad I'm not the only one so tired!

Lucy so happy to hear the line is getting stronger! Wonderful!

Jaysbaby welcome and congrats! Funny how it's the first month you stopped using all that! This was actually my first month at the fertility clinic doing their testing. My follow up with the doctor for the plan of action based on the tests would have been next month on my bday- which I was dreading! So if my blood test on Sunday shows a viable pregnancy (I had one yesterday that confirmed pregnancy) then it gets cancelled! Yay!

Is anyone else noticing how bloated they are in the afternoon? Or is it just me lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, definitely, Lynny. DH and I need to take a "before" picture, and I'm going to have to do it first thing in the morning, I think


----------



## Millhaven

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Can I join you? I'm due March 7th!! I got my bfp on Tuesday night at 10dpo with a frer! I was soooo shocked let me tell you! I got bloodwork yesterday and my levels were at 42 at 12 dpo and the nurse said anything this early over 25 is considered pregnant!!!! Today is my official missed period, and I go for more bloodwork on Wednesday!! Its crazy cause this is my first month not using clomid, ovidrel or getting IUI's...all natural! How ironic!

Hi, welcome and congrats! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Hi jaybaby, welcome and congrats on the rebound effect BFP!! Yay!!


----------



## Bowmans

MrsKChicago said:


> That sounds really promising, Lucy! I'm so glad :)
> 
> I'm exhausted, but I don't think it's typical fatigue. I've been getting absolutely terrible sleep this week, and waking up an hour or two before I should every day, and I've always been sensitive to lack of sleep. I'm hoping I can manage a nap today - I'm not a very good napper.
> 
> I don't think I've gotten cravings, but I might be developing some aversions. There are some foods I just don't want, but it's not like they repulse me or anything - I just have zero interest in them. We'll see how it goes. I've had no interest in anything deep fried, and I wouldn't mind that sticking through the pregnancy!


Our symptoms are so similar I'm waking up early too this morning it was 330 and managed to get back to sleep at 5.
With regards to food it's like by body is convincing me not to eat and bad stuff - no fried. Which is great.

Welcome jaysbaby :thumbup:


----------



## Millhaven

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, definitely, Lynny. DH and I need to take a "before" picture, and I'm going to have to do it first thing in the morning, I think

The same idea crossed my mind today as well. I'll do it tomorrow, because it's almost 7pm here in Sweden my bloating has already begun. :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, definitely, Lynny. DH and I need to take a "before" picture, and I'm going to have to do it first thing in the morning, I think

Going by previous experience, I need to do a before pic ASAP too! My bloat only gets worse from here :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I do have an accidental before picture. I had to send a friend a photo of a skirt she might borrow, and I made sure to get a profile view ;) It's not a great photo, though. I'll get a better one this weekend.


----------



## lucy1

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Can I join you? I'm due March 7th!! I got my bfp on Tuesday night at 10dpo with a frer! I was soooo shocked let me tell you! I got bloodwork yesterday and my levels were at 42 at 12 dpo and the nurse said anything this early over 25 is considered pregnant!!!! Today is my official missed period, and I go for more bloodwork on Wednesday!! Its crazy cause this is my first month not using clomid, ovidrel or getting IUI's...all natural! How ironic!

Congrats and welcome :happy dance:

My sleep is all over too, I'm struggling to get to sleep on a night. Tossing and turning but I really am wiped out! I'm in bed right now and it's only 6.05pm just so I can rest for a little bit!

My last pregnancy I went wild for cherries so praying if I get a craving it's not something too unhealthy :dohh:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Glad I've found this group!

I'm due around 4th March and would love to join you all! :flower: I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread but will once I manage to get DS to sleep!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Millhaven

HoneyBee144 said:


> Glad I've found this group!
> 
> I'm due around 4th March and would love to join you all! :flower: I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread but will once I manage to get DS to sleep!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone!

Hi and welcome! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Bowmans

Hi honeybee glad you found us, welcome x


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Thanks everyone!! Glad to be here!


----------



## Bowmans

Omg I need to get my emotions in check - I just wanna cry tonight over something silly. We were round MIL and we had a difference of opinion on school reports - silly I know but I felt like I just wanted to cry. It was 930 when we came away and we haven't had tea DH wanted takeout but I'm off anything greasy and now I have come to bed and just can't be bothered to eat and just wanna b left alone. I'm never like this :cry:


----------



## dan-o

Welcome and congrats honeybee!! :yipee:

Bowmans, glad I'm not the only one, just bawled my eyes out watching OBEM! 
It's deffo the hormones! Hopefully your DH understands all pregnant ladies are a little bit crazy, if not he'll find out soon enough :haha: 
Hope you feel better in the morning xx


----------



## Bowmans

Thanks dan-o x 

OBEM - I need to catch up on the last series - little scared to watch it now knowing I'll have to go through that lol


----------



## dan-o

Yeah I have loads on the planner i recorded. I just love it! 

Couldn't face watching the ones I had saved up after the last mc, but feeling the vibe for it again now lol!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Turns out I don't like spicy food anymore. I went shopping with my sister in law, and I was hungry when we finished, so I stopped at Chipotle. Ordered the same thing I always order (which is only really medium spicy), and I didn't enjoy it one bit. It wasn't burny, it just wasn't tasty. Very weird.


----------



## Lynny77

I ugly cried over an episode of Downton Abber earlier. Hope you feel better Bowman!

MsK funny how tastes change!


----------



## confuzion

Do you like this one ladies?

https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif[/IMG][/ur]


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's really cute! Do you think you could do girl and boy and mystery versions once we're all near our gender scans?


----------



## confuzion

Aw that's a cute idea. Sure thing :thumbup:.


----------



## confuzion

confuzion said:


> Do you like this one ladies?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif​
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif[/IMG][/ur]


https://i.imgur.com/O4TLCr1.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/O4TLCr1.gif[/IMG][/ur]



https://i.imgur.com/MuLBqtf.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/MuLBqtf.gif[/IMG][/ur]



https://i.imgur.com/3dx4sl3.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/3dx4sl3.gif[/IMG][/ur]


----------



## dan-o

Love them!!!! :cloud9:

Thanks so much confuzion, amazing of you to make those for us, you are a talented lady! <3


----------



## confuzion

My pleasure! Glad you like them :)


----------



## Millhaven

Adorable! Thank you so very much! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks so much! They're so cute :)


----------



## lucy1

Thank you! It looks great :D


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

Ahh confuzion that's so cute!! Once I'm on my computer I'll definitely change my signature 

I've not been too emotional but I did have my first episode of morning sickness yesterday afternoon, hoping it was a one off as I had really bad sickness with DS from week 7 -14 and then periodically throughout my pregnancy. Other than that I'm just really excited and enjoying every minute of this pregnancy


----------



## Missbx

Hello please can I join I'm due about 6th march going by what ff is telling me :) anyone feeling sharp stabbing pains every nown and again where there pubic bone is? x


----------



## Bowmans

Love the logo thank you so much Confuzion x 

So had a major panic last night went to toilet and when I wiped there was pink blood. :nope:

It's gone this morning and hopefully it was a one off - got my first doctors app on Tuesday so will mention it then however if it comes back then I'll have to phone for advice.

Very stressful xx


----------



## dan-o

Bowmans, how scary for you :hugs: any blood is frightening for sure. 
I'm betting it's just some late implantation spotting tho, I had red spotting for 2 days with ds1 :) x


----------



## dan-o

Missbx said:


> Hello please can I join I'm due about 6th march going by what ff is telling me :) anyone feeling sharp stabbing pains every nown and again where there pubic bone is? x

Hey hun, congrats and welcome! I get all sorts of twinges too!


----------



## dan-o

Had my first waves of nausea when I woke up this morning.. Exciting!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Bowmans, that must have been scary! Glad it's stopped now, I agree with Dan-o my 1st thought was implantation bleeding, apparently it's actually very common


----------



## HoneyBee144

Can someone help me? Every time I try to put the March-Mallows in my signature it brings up the link as text above the image instead of linking it through the picture...am I doing something wrong?! 

P.s totally blaming baby brain for this!

ETA - sorry ladies I've done it :dohh: I'd missed the 'L' off the lst 'url'! I promise I'll be quiet now :haha:


----------



## dan-o

He he, it looks great! Can't wait until our first scans and we get to actually see our little March mallows!! 

Anyone having an early scan? I can go any time from 6w but I think I may leave it a bit longer :flower:


----------



## lucy1

dan-o said:


> He he, it looks great! Can't wait until our first scans and we get to actually see our little March mallows!!
> 
> Anyone having an early scan? I can go any time from 6w but I think I may leave it a bit longer :flower:

Me! I will absolutely be getting an early scan, if my midwife refuses, I'll be booking private. I'm on holiday from 8th - 23rd July so will be 7 weeks when I get back, just in time :)


----------



## Loozle

Thank you confuzion! I love it! 

Bowmans, I hope it didn't shake you up too much :hug:

I cried at Toy Story 3 this morning :haha: and I also got a bit excited about feeling a bit of nausea this morning dan-o! I'm so tired today, I have no motivation to do housework at all but it desperately needs to be done. Sigh. I'd make oh do it if he wasn't at work lol. 

I'm hoping to get an early scan, even if I have to pay to get one privately. There's a place 2 minutes from my work that does private scans for £45. I don't know if that's expensive or not but will pay it anyway.


----------



## dan-o

£45 is great! Prices have come down so much, I remember having to pay over £100 and drive 100 miles to the nearest one in 2009! Now there are loads!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Can I join? My EDD is March 2nd :D I'm still cautious but feeling positive about this one.


----------



## hanni

dan-o said:


> Anyone having an early scan? I can go any time from 6w but I think I may leave it a bit longer :flower:

I've already booked mine for 8 weeks! Just couldn't wait!


----------



## hanni

Loozle said:


> I'm hoping to get an early scan, even if I have to pay to get one privately. There's a place 2 minutes from my work that does private scans for £45. I don't know if that's expensive or not but will pay it anyway.

That is so cheap! I've booked mime privately and it's costing £99. I know my midwife won't send me for an early one though.


----------



## Ckelly79

Can I join please dd 9th march :)


----------



## dan-o

Hi chelsealynn and ckelly, welcome!!! :happydance:


----------



## Loozle

Oh wow, I think I'll call them and book in for around 8/9 weeks then! They also do gender scans from 16 weeks for the same price, so I may have to go for one of those if everything goes ok!


----------



## Loozle

Hi ckelly and Chelsea!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm currently getting my HCG levels checked every Monday, Wednesday and Friday. My doctor wants me to have an ultrasound after my levels reach 3,000-5,000, which should be next week. So when I call to get my results on Monday afternoon, I'm going to request to book my scan for the week after the 4th of July holiday (I want to wait until I'm at least 6 weeks because I want to see that heartbeat!) I'm still on pins and needles...thinking & wondering what is going to come of this BFP, but deep down DH and I have a really good feeling about it. I really want to feel more pregnancy symptoms though. I know I'm early, only 4 weeks 5 days today and it sounds silly but I really want to be puking, bloated, the whole nine yards. Right now I'm getting up 1-2 times a night to pee, I had AF type cramping off and on since BFP (but very light, like I can barley notice it), and really sore boobs (but that could be from my progesterone pills). Also very tired. Is anyone else not having full blown pregnancy symptoms yet? I know the morning sickness doesn't usually start until 6 weeks or so but...well it's just me being impatient :haha:

So glad I found this group! The first trimester board freaks me out!


----------



## hanni

I'm not Chelsea. I'm a little bit bloated and my boobs are a bit sore to touch but not much else. 
I'm not worried though as with my last pregnancy I was sick as a dog from day 1 so maybe this one's different and hopefully sticky!


----------



## dan-o

Ughh you poor thing Chelsea, makes it so stressful waiting for results doesn't it? I have mine checked as well, due to previous molar and chemo, but I'm sticking to the basic fortnightly hcgs this time and skipping the betas. 
Mind you, yours are mega, so there's no worries there lol!!

Hanni, deffo a good sign that it feels different! I felt different with my stickys :flower:


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies thank u for the lovely welcome:)
Chelsea I'm currently only experiencing tiredness and mood swings I too am wondering when the other symptoms are coming :)


----------



## Bowmans

Welcome chelsealynn and ckelly x 

Thanks for your lovely comments (touch wood) I haven't had any more sign of bleeding so may have just been late implantation bleed.

I'll mention in in my appointment on Tuesday.

So with this being my first I feel a bit lost with the stages - my appointment is with the doctor on Tuesday - do they then refer you to a midwife? When do you have to pick a hospital? x


----------



## chimama

I'm having an ultrasound on July 7th (should be around 6 +2 days by then) and a doctor's appointment on the same day courtesy of my RE.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My first appointment is in late July, at about 8 1/2 weeks, but they didn't tell me what to expect. I hope I get an ultrasound at that one.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Bowmans said:


> Welcome chelsealynn and ckelly x
> 
> Thanks for your lovely comments (touch wood) I haven't had any more sign of bleeding so may have just been late implantation bleed.
> 
> I'll mention in in my appointment on Tuesday.
> 
> So with this being my first I feel a bit lost with the stages - my appointment is with the doctor on Tuesday - do they then refer you to a midwife? When do you have to pick a hospital? x

Not sure how things work in the UK, but in the US you pick a hospital and can go directly there for your prenatal visits or you can choose private offices but if you want a specific hospital, you have to pick an office that the hospital you want employs the doctors. Does that make sense? Lol. So I go to a private office but all of the doctors there are also employed by Bronson, the hospital I deliver at. So if I wanted to go to Borgess to deliver, I'd need to get prenatal care somewhere else.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's basically what I did, too. I'm going to a midwife group, where I'll be seeing several midwives so I know them all when I go into labor (as opposed to just one ob-gyn like most women here go with), and they're affiliated with a hospital where I'll go for the birth. I'm going straight there, but I'm sure a lot of women go to their GP first. I can choose whoever I want for pre-natal care, as long as they're in my insurance network.


----------



## Millhaven

Missbx said:


> Hello please can I join I'm due about 6th march going by what ff is telling me :) anyone feeling sharp stabbing pains every nown and again where there pubic bone is? x

Hi and welcome! :hi:



Bowmans said:


> So had a major panic last night went to toilet and when I wiped there was pink blood. :nope:
> 
> It's gone this morning and hopefully it was a one off - got my first doctors app on Tuesday so will mention it then however if it comes back then I'll have to phone for advice.
> 
> Very stressful xx

I bet it was! :( FX there's nothing wrong and that it's just something normal. I'm feeling some cramping some time to time, nothing major but I'm extremely nervous about finding blood. Even though it seems to be normal...



chelsealynnb said:


> Can I join? My EDD is March 2nd :D I'm still cautious but feeling positive about this one.

Hi and welcome! :hi:



Ckelly79 said:


> Can I join please dd 9th march :)

Hi and welcome! :hi:

Glad that our group is growing! :happydance:


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies just panicked a little had some brown spotting. What's the first thing I do.... Google .... Scare myself. It is common isn't it??


----------



## Millhaven

Regarding first appointment - here in Sweden we seem to first book an appointment with a midwife where we discuss health and such. This occurs as soon as possible (mine's at 5w6d). Then the next appointment is at week 8-12 (in some cities an early scan is done, in others no). Not sure what we discuss at this appointment...

I'm hoping that I get an early scan. I want to see my little bean. :D


----------



## Millhaven

Ckelly79 said:


> Hi ladies just panicked a little had some brown spotting. What's the first thing I do.... Google .... Scare myself. It is common isn't it??

I'm thinking that brown blood is good - it's old. Could it be implantation bleeding?
And it's pretty common, but Google can be the devil sometimes...


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank u for the response it's now stopped but I'm now stressing. :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Everything I've read said a little spotting is really normal and common and nothing to worry about. It would probably make me panic, too, but it's not anything to freak out about. Your cervix is really sensitive and full of blood right now, so it's easy to get a little cervical blood, like after sex or after an exam or even from pushing too hard when you poop. Ah, the joys of pregnancy...

The books I've read said to mention it to your doctor, but you should only panic if there's severe pain or a lot of blood.


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank u I feel a little better after reading that :)


----------



## Bowmans

Hi ckelly79 I had pink blood last night so you can imagine my horror but today I'm fine. Don't worry I think it is common I'll just be mentioning it to the doc on Tuesday.

:hugs:


----------



## Ckelly79

I think an early night is on order thank u ladies :) x


----------



## Bowmans

Ckelly79 said:


> I think an early night is on order thank u ladies :) x

I've just woken from a 2 hour afternoon nap :sleep:

Need to find some energy x

Get some rest :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Ckelly hope everything's ok, from what I've read on bnb over the last 6 years, it's super common are rarely anything to worry about. An early night sounds wonderful!


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank u to all u lovely ladies so glad I found this forum. 
Hubby bathed my little boy and put him to bed so I'm crashed out on the sofa:) x


----------



## chelsealynnb

Trying to take a nap but my kids are being so grouchy and fighting like crazy, especially my oldest! :( I sent them to separate rooms, fingers crossed they both fall asleep!


----------



## molly86

hi can i join please? We've just found out we're expecting our first. We're both super and excited. And i'm absolutely terrified at the same time. I'm hoping thats normal! Not entirely sure of my due date as my cycles have been a little irregular since having my implant removed. But we'll call in 1st march for now. It'll be somewhere round there.


----------



## Bowmans

molly86 said:


> hi can i join please? We've just found out we're expecting our first. We're both super and excited. And i'm absolutely terrified at the same time. I'm hoping thats normal! Not entirely sure of my due date as my cycles have been a little irregular since having my implant removed. But we'll call in 1st march for now. It'll be somewhere round there.

Hey Molly welcome and congratulations. I'm also expecting my first too and it's very scary but we are all here to support each other and the ladies in this group are all lovely xx


----------



## molly86

Thank you bowmans and congrats to you too!


----------



## Mya209

Hi I'm due 9th March! I'm 3 weeks 5 days.
I'd love to join! :) :)


----------



## dan-o

Hi Molly and Mya, congrats on your pregnancies and welcome!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ruthb

Hi everyone, loving how theres so many expecting for march already. March is such a good month to be born in, pancake day will sometimes fall on your childs birthday! (Not sure if pancake day is just a UK thing?) Special congratulations for those due on the 4th march, can tell you from personal experience that its a very nice day to be born on! 

Anyways my due date is coming up as march 3rd! Will be our first  I have read through this thread and now I'm really itching for an early scan as well!! Wonder if i can convince OH? 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies!! Cautiously joining this group. I got a very faint positive at 12 dpo and have seen lines since. I have my first appointment next Wednesday. This will be #2 for us. Hoping for a healthy pregnancy!! If I go my LMP I am due on 3/3/2015. Still pretty early.


----------



## Bowmans

Hey mya and mamatex. Welcome and congratulations x 

Yay ruthb you found us x 

Mamatex you share the same due date as me and ruthb 

:happydance:


----------



## DrMum

Hello ladies, I'd like to cautiously join you too.... This will be our amazing rainbow baby after our beautiful daughter was stillborn at 34 weeks in March. I haven't posted at all since then as I just didn't have it in me even to tell our story...but we will try and draw strength from the present and take each day as comes. And also from you lovely ladies here hopefully! So, officially due march 3rd but if all goes to plan I will be delivered as early as the OB feels safe to do so. Looking forward to sharing these next few weeks with you all! Please all keep me sane!


----------



## Bowmans

Drmum welcome and congratulations 

I am so sorry for your loss I can't begin to imagine how devastating that must have been.

You share the same due date as me, ruthb and mamatex. This is a great group with lovely ladies and we'll be supporting each other every step of the way :hugs:


----------



## DrMum

Thankyou for the warm welcome. Yeah it's been horrendous, but I have to try and stay positive now and look to the future...for my sake and DH and DS, and the memory of our gorgeous girl.

The 3rd is also my wedding anniversary so its a good day haha! 

(Note to I self I really must sort out my profile, get a ticker etc etc....)


----------



## chelsealynnb

I can't wait to put the MarchMallow icon in my signature, I have to do it Monday at work when I can get to a real computer. I can't do it from my phone :huh: 

DrMum, so sorry to hear that :hugs: H&H 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## Lynny77

Welcome to all the new ladies!

I don't have any real symptoms either. Sore boobs and sooooo bloated. I look like I have a small bump already lol. And just tired as well. But other than that nothing. I sometimes get relieved when my boob gets a jolt- like ok they're still sore phew! Going for blood test tomorrow to check beta's are progressing so hopefully!


----------



## smawfl

Hi ladies 

Can I please join you all? I'm due 4th March with my second! 

So far no major symptoms apart from sore Boobs and waking up super early!

Waiting for the nausea to kick in!


----------



## dan-o

ruthb said:


> Hi everyone, loving how theres so many expecting for march already. March is such a good month to be born in, pancake day will sometimes fall on your childs birthday! (Not sure if pancake day is just a UK thing?) Special congratulations for those due on the 4th march, can tell you from personal experience that its a very nice day to be born on!
> 
> Anyways my due date is coming up as march 3rd! Will be our first  I have read through this thread and now I'm really itching for an early scan as well!! Wonder if i can convince OH?
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!

Hi ruthb, welcome! Ooh, so do I take it you could have a birthday baby? 



MamaTex said:


> Hey ladies!! Cautiously joining this group. I got a very faint positive at 12 dpo and have seen lines since. I have my first appointment next Wednesday. This will be #2 for us. Hoping for a healthy pregnancy!! If I go my LMP I am due on 3/3/2015. Still pretty early.

Hi mamatex, congrats on your bfps. Good luck for your 1st appt! 



DrMum said:


> Hello ladies, I'd like to cautiously join you too.... This will be our amazing rainbow baby after our beautiful daughter was stillborn at 34 weeks in March. I haven't posted at all since then as I just didn't have it in me even to tell our story...but we will try and draw strength from the present and take each day as comes. And also from you lovely ladies here hopefully! So, officially due march 3rd but if all goes to plan I will be delivered as early as the OB feels safe to do so. Looking forward to sharing these next few weeks with you all! Please all keep me sane!

Drmum, I'm so sorry for your loss, truly heartbreaking. I hope your littel March rainbow will ease your pain a little. Welcome aboard :hugs: 



smawfl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I please join you all? I'm due 4th March with my second!
> 
> So far no major symptoms apart from sore Boobs and waking up super early!
> 
> Waiting for the nausea to kick in!

Hi smawfi, welcome to March mallows hun!!



Oooh it's filling up now!! Can't wait until all the dates are taken!!


----------



## Loozle

Hello and welcome to our newest members! :happydance:

DrMum, I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Ruthb, I agree, March is a great month to be born! My birthday is March 10th and have a always loved having a March birthday. My 2 boys birthdays are in September, so it will be nice to have this one in a different month to be frank! It was starting to become a family joke that oh only gets laid at Christmas time :rofl: 

So what are everyone's plans for today? I've got my mum and mil coming over for dinner and I'm meant to be popping into town to get myself some more leggings as my jeans are too tight now :blush:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Morning all!

Hello and welcome all our new members :flower:

Drmum, I'm so sorry for your loss and congrats on your rainbow baby x

Plan for us today is that we're off to a soft play centre and I also have an assignment to hand in (I'm doing an Access to Midwifery course) on child development psychology and child rearing.


----------



## Bowmans

smawfl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I please join you all? I'm due 4th March with my second!
> 
> So far no major symptoms apart from sore Boobs and waking up super early!
> 
> Waiting for the nausea to kick in!

Welcome smawfl. I'm the same only really sore bbs and my sleeping patterns are all off - have to schedule a nap in these days. I'm going to regret saying this but I want the sickness to kick in more as a reassurance......



Loozle said:


> So what are everyone's plans for today? I've got my mum and mil coming over for dinner and I'm meant to be popping into town to get myself some more leggings as my jeans are too tight now :blush:

I need to buy more leggings too they are so comfortable - feel I have a bump already.




HoneyBee144 said:


> Plan for us today is that we're off to a soft play centre and I also have an assignment to hand in (I'm doing an Access to Midwifery course) on child development psychology and child rearing.

You are busy. The course you are doing sounds great - is midwifery your ultimate goal x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls sorry for popping in . Im not pregnant but was part of March monkeys 2014 and I cant believe there is a march 15 group already. Congrtz to u all !! It goea by so fast. My lil one is almost 16 weeks old and doesn't seem to mins since this was me joining my group. X enjoy every second x


----------



## Loozle

Thanks donnarobinson :cloud9:

Anyone else's hormones turning them into a raging b***h? Sorry, couldn't think of a better way to put it lol. I completely forgot how unreasonable I get when I'm pregnant. Today, I feel like screaming at everyone, crying then going back to bed for the day :haha:


----------



## Mya209

I'm only getting faint lines on tests and am 3weeks +6 so haven't even missed my period yet but I'm feeling mild nausea after eating already! Yikes!! Also I'm going to the toilet about 10 times a day which is very unusual for me. Also I'm dreaming every night which isn't usual for me!

I've got really bad hayfever but have stopped my antihistamines now :( and trying the nasal spray instead! Eek!


----------



## Missbx

Lots of march mummy's already :) I've been feeling so tired I had a nap yesterday and will most likely have another today x I've still been getting stabbing pains across my lower stomach above my pubic bone but I've seen it could be just stretching there but of to get checked out at the doctors because I haven't seen a midwife yet just waiting for them to give me a call for a appointment when do you usely get your first appointment and what should I expect? I'm a first time mummy to be ? x


----------



## Mya209

Missbx said:


> Lots of march mummy's already :) I've been feeling so tired I had a nap yesterday and will most likely have another today x I've still been getting stabbing pains across my lower stomach above my pubic bone but I've seen it could be just stretching there but of to get checked out at the doctors because I haven't seen a midwife yet just waiting for them to give me a call for a appointment when do you usely get your first appointment and what should I expect? I'm a first time mummy to be ? x

I can't remember really! I don't think they see you much in the early days. I think I had one appointment before my first scan.
My GP reception said you don't even see a GP anymore, you self refer by filling out a form at reception!!


----------



## dan-o

Arghhh my turn to spot now! :wacko: very crampy also.


----------



## Mya209

dan-o said:


> Arghhh my turn to spot now! :wacko: very crampy also.

I think it can be normal to spot when your period is due! Take it easy! X


----------



## smawfl

I first saw the midwife at 10 weeks for my booking appointment. Think everywhere is different though.


----------



## dan-o

Our normal midwives here say after 8w for first appt now. I always go under EPU for early care tho, so don't usually bother with my midwife until 10w or later.


----------



## lucy1

Loozle said:


> Anyone else's hormones turning them into a raging b***h? Sorry, couldn't think of a better way to put it lol. I completely forgot how unreasonable I get when I'm pregnant. Today, I feel like screaming at everyone, crying then going back to bed for the day :haha:

ME! I'm very conscious that my house is about to turn into a warzone. Every time I'm pregnant I just go loopy. 




I've already seen my midwife (day after positive test) and I'm seeing her again on Friday. It definitely differs, this is the first time I've been pregnant at my current GP practice as I moved but the last one wouldn't even entertain you until you were 8 weeks isn. The one I've met said she likes the girls to come in early :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies I've just had hcg levels checked 387 is this ok? :)


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> Loozle said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's hormones turning them into a raging b***h? Sorry, couldn't think of a better way to put it lol. I completely forgot how unreasonable I get when I'm pregnant. Today, I feel like screaming at everyone, crying then going back to bed for the day :haha:
> 
> ME! I'm very conscious that my house is about to turn into a warzone. Every time I'm pregnant I just go loopy.Click to expand...

Yep this goes for me too, I'm a crazy pregnant lady for sure!


----------



## dan-o

Ckelly79 said:


> Hi ladies I've just had hcg levels checked 387 is this ok? :)

Sounds amazing for only 3w6d!!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Loozle said:


> Hello and welcome to our newest members! :happydance:
> 
> DrMum, I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Ruthb, I agree, March is a great month to be born! My birthday is March 10th and have a always loved having a March birthday. My 2 boys birthdays are in September, so it will be nice to have this one in a different month to be frank! It was starting to become a family joke that oh only gets laid at Christmas time :rofl:
> 
> So what are everyone's plans for today? I've got my mum and mil coming over for dinner and I'm meant to be popping into town to get myself some more leggings as my jeans are too tight now :blush:


Both of my boys have winter birthdays so I was hoping for a June/July/August baby but we were still TTC all months regardless because deep down I don't care that much, I just want a baby! :haha: My main reason for wanting a summer baby was the yard saleing. I love yard saleing and I can get almost brand new stuff for next to nothing! But no worries - I can buy the newborn essentials and yard sale for the toys and 3-6+ clothes come summer. March works perfectly for me :D

I actually have a baby shower to go to today. I'm looking forward to it because some of my friends will be there tbat I haven't seen in some time. The mother-to-be has been TTC for 7 years! So this is going to be a huge party. Yay! I'm going to have baby fever even more after today! 



Missbx said:


> Lots of march mummy's already :) I've been feeling so tired I had a nap yesterday and will most likely have another today x I've still been getting stabbing pains across my lower stomach above my pubic bone but I've seen it could be just stretching there but of to get checked out at the doctors because I haven't seen a midwife yet just waiting for them to give me a call for a appointment when do you usely get your first appointment and what should I expect? I'm a first time mummy to be ? x

Over here in most places near me, you see a nurse at 8-10 weeks where she takes your history and you go to the lab to have blood drawn to check all your hormone levels and also have an HIV test. You also pee in a cup and they do a UA on that. Then at that appointment you make your first appointment with the doc for around 12 weeks. I've already been going to the lab and will have an ultrasound around 6 weeks though to check for heartbeat/development because of my history of losses.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ckelly79 said:


> Hi ladies I've just had hcg levels checked 387 is this ok? :)

Wonderful! How many DPO does that make you today? I tried counting but not sure :wacko:


----------



## Millhaven

Hi ladies! And welcome to our newest members. H&H pregnancy to you all. :hugs:

I'm off to London today, and will be back on Friday the 4th. So I'll probably won't be writing anything until then...but I might still lurk this thread, hehe. ;)

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## dan-o

Ooh have a lovely time hun!!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Makes me 14/15 dpo Chelsea had levels checked as had a bleed. So they sound ok ?
And my husband asked me last night what's with the attitude? Clearly I'm being the bitch from hell lol :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ckelly79 said:


> Makes me 14/15 dpo Chelsea had levels checked as had a bleed. So they sound ok ?
> And my husband asked me last night what's with the attitude? Clearly I'm being the bitch from hell lol :)

That sounds great!


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank goodness the doctor said 387 for some reason I'm thinking did she mean 38.7 but she would of said that if she did coz she said low for 4 weeks??Slightly paranoid after bleed I think :/


----------



## dan-o

387 is high! If it helps, mine was quite high with ds2, 198 at 13dpo, and 411 at 15dpo. I was testing positive from 7dpo with him! By 6 weeks I was at 106k

With ds1 it was the other way and only 54 at 12dpo!


----------



## DrMum

Morning girls, we are just waking up this side of the Atlantic! Hope you're all having a great weekend! This weekend for us is some house reno's and I really need to weed my vegetable garden as my spinach is disappearing! We've had so much rain everything has just taken off.

My three year old asked me this morning if there were "two babies in my tummy"- he doesn't even know I'm pregnant yet. Kind of made of worry a) about the bloat and b) about children's sixth sense with these things.... Twins would freak me out haha!

I always love hearing what everyone else gets up to...thanks for all the updates!

Thanks everyone for the kind words too ! 

Anyway have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## smawfl

Ooh interesting about children's sixth sense. 

Dd has been really clingy to DH lately. She's a daddy's girl anyway but even more so at the moment!


----------



## chelsealynnb

So crazy you said that about kids sensing things!!! Last night, I was brushing my teeth and my 8 year old said, "mom - why is your stomach getting bigger?" (I really don't think it is) and I said "not sure, I didn't know it was" and he said "I think you're hiding something from me" ah! We haven't told the kids yet and I've been very cautious saying stuff around them!


----------



## MamaTex

DrMum said:


> Morning girls, we are just waking up this side of the Atlantic! Hope you're all having a great weekend! This weekend for us is some house reno's and I really need to weed my vegetable garden as my spinach is disappearing! We've had so much rain everything has just taken off.
> 
> My three year old asked me this morning if there were "two babies in my tummy"- he doesn't even know I'm pregnant yet. Kind of made of worry a) about the bloat and b) about children's sixth sense with these things.... Twins would freak me out haha!
> 
> I always love hearing what everyone else gets up to...thanks for all the updates!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words too !
> 
> Anyway have a great Sunday everyone!

Your child may just have "the gift." Hehe. Weekend is going ok over on this side of the pond. I finished my shopping up this morning and am just hanging out with lil miss today. I will attempt to catch up on a television series I have tried to finish for the last few months.


----------



## Missbx

Please can I have my due date changed to 2nd march as I've had a few people say i O'd on cd65 witch kind of gos with the digi saying 2-3 weeks but will know more when I have my scan x


----------



## hanni

Have any of you ladies gained/lost any weight yet? 
In the past week I've lost half a stone! (7lb/3kg). Strange! I've been eating perfectly fine and am getting pretty bloated. &#128542;


----------



## dan-o

I think maybe I've lost a couple of lbs through being so picky ! I just don't fancy much. 

My older LO has suddenly started being clingy and hugging me, not sure if that means anything lol! He doesn't normally! :haha:


----------



## Bowmans

dan-o said:


> Arghhh my turn to spot now! :wacko: very crampy also.

Dan-o how are you has the spotting stopped x



Millhaven said:


> I'm off to London today, and will be back on Friday the 4th. So I'll probably won't be writing anything until then...but I might still lurk this thread, hehe. ;)
> 
> Have a wonderful week!

Have a great time in LOndon Millhaven xx



hanni said:


> Have any of you ladies gained/lost any weight yet?
> In the past week I've lost half a stone! (7lb/3kg). Strange! I've been eating perfectly fine and am getting pretty bloated. &#128542;

Hmmm I'll have to get on the scales to tomorrow - feel like I'm just getting bigger and bigger - my flat stomach has disappeared :nope:

So my Sunday has consisted of food shopping, housework and napping. I've been trying to find hot drinks - apart from one cup of green tree and I'm trying to stay off caffeine. For those of you in the uk I can highly recommend fruitbroo - safe for pregnant ladies and tastes delicious.

Is anyone else really thirsty all the time x


----------



## ItalyRocks83

Hi I am totally new to BNB, so I'm figuring it all out. I found out a few days ago that I am pregnant. We have been LTTTC for 18 months and this was our third round of IUI. 

First assisted cycle 3/28/14 clomid 50 mg CD 3-7 IUI with HCG trigger BFN with cyst, 4/28/14 2.5 mg femera CD 3-7 IUI with HCG trigger BFN, 5/28/14 5 mg femera CD 3-7 IUI with HCG trigger BFP.

BETA 1 = 187 on 6/26
BETA 2 = 780 on 6/29 

Our due date is March 5 :happydance:

Starting to finally believe this is a real pregnancy!


----------



## Bowmans

Many congratulations italyrocks and a big welcome. How are you feeling? x


----------



## dan-o

Hi Italyrocks, congrats on your LTTTC BFP, fab betas too! I was a ltttcer with #1, is is your first? 

Bowmans, it's stopped for now :)
I really don't know what to drink, nothing really appeals. I've been having the odd cup of weak milky tea (non dairy, can't stand cows milk) and orange squash or diluted fruit juice. Gone right off diet coke and fizzy stuff which is great as I've wanted to pack it in for ages lol! My early food aversions are great this time, I'm eating pretty clean right now!


----------



## ItalyRocks83

yes it is my first, I am still in shock, but starting to finally believe it


----------



## chelsealynnb

ItalyRocks83 said:


> Hi I am totally new to BNB, so I'm figuring it all out. I found out a few days ago that I am pregnant. We have been LTTTC for 18 months and this was our third round of IUI.
> 
> First assisted cycle 3/28/14 clomid 50 mg CD 3-7 IUI with HCG trigger BFN with cyst, 4/28/14 2.5 mg femera CD 3-7 IUI with HCG trigger BFN, 5/28/14 5 mg femera CD 3-7 IUI with HCG trigger BFP.
> 
> BETA 1 = 187 on 6/26
> BETA 2 = 780 on 6/29
> 
> Our due date is March 5 :happydance:
> 
> Starting to finally believe this is a real pregnancy!

Congrats! And great numbers!!




dan-o said:


> Hi Italyrocks, congrats on your LTTTC BFP, fab betas too! I was a ltttcer with #1, is is your first?
> 
> Bowmans, it's stopped for now :)
> I really don't know what to drink, nothing really appeals. I've been having the odd cup of weak milky tea (non dairy, can't stand cows milk) and orange squash or diluted fruit juice. Gone right off diet coke and fizzy stuff which is great as I've wanted to pack it in for ages lol! My early food aversions are great this time, I'm eating pretty clean right now!

Glad the spotting has stopped :thumbup: I've been drinking waaaay more water lately. Ice cold. I stopped drinking diet pop (I don't really like regular pop) because I was afraid of all the chemicals in it. I needed to start drinking more water, anyway!


----------



## smawfl

Tmi but has anyone had diarrhea? 

I think I may have had it in early pregnancy last time but can't remember!


----------



## Laska5

I can't believe I'm posting in here, just got my BFP today! EDD March 7th! (our anniversary is March 17th!!) WOW WOW WOW!! I know it's still super early & a MC is highly possible, but for now I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome and congrats to the new folks!

Smawfl, I wouldn't go as far a diarrhea, but I've definitely had some soft days. 

I'm mostly drinking water. Some regular, some sparkling. I'm trying to limit diet pop to maybe a couple cans a week when I really need an extra bit of caffeine (still within the limit), or if I go out to eat and just don't want water. Mostly it's one coffee in the morning and water water water. I've always been a very thirsty person, so I'm not having too much trouble getting enough.


----------



## MrsKChicago

And oh my god, taking my bra off is the worst. The girls are fine when it's on and fine when it's been off all day, but I'm starting to really dread what is usually my favorite moment of the day, when I finally get to let them loose.


----------



## Laska5

MrsKChicago said:


> And oh my god, taking my bra off is the worst. The girls are fine when it's on and fine when it's been off all day, but I'm starting to really dread what is usually my favorite moment of the day, when I finally get to let them loose.

shoot I know that feeling about it being the best part of the day! So far my ladies haven't been sore, we'll see if that changes! Hope they start feeling better soon but keep in mind that it's a good sign that baby is doing well!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Laska5 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> And oh my god, taking my bra off is the worst. The girls are fine when it's on and fine when it's been off all day, but I'm starting to really dread what is usually my favorite moment of the day, when I finally get to let them loose.
> 
> shoot I know that feeling about it being the best part of the day! So far my ladies haven't been sore, we'll see if that changes! Hope they start feeling better soon but keep in mind that it's a good sign that baby is doing well!!Click to expand...

Oh yeah. I could definitely be having worse symptoms, and I'm glad I have some to remind me I'm pregnant and reassure me that things are going well in there. But it's still fun to complain ;)

I could really do without being constantly hungry. It's difficult to always make sure I have something on hand to eat.


----------



## bucherwurm

Hi ladies. I have been getting some lines on cheapy tests the last few days, and today I confirmed with a digital that I am pregnant. I estimate the due date to be March 4. If I go with LMP it is sooner, but as I read someone else is the same, I have longer cycles and ovulate late. I would love to join you!
It seems super early to celebrate, but this is the first time I've been pregnant, so it's pretty exciting.


----------



## missfrick

EDD March 6, 2015! A complete surprise, SO came back from a week away working, and conceived that night! This will be my first. POAS yesterday and this morning, CBD, BFP!
So far: constant urination, swollen bbs, getting carsick, and cannot eat ham/bacon/cucumbers - I hope I don't keep having food aversions I love to eat!

I'm so nervous I want it to stick so bad. My SO is super supportive and even though this is a surprise, it's a welcome one


----------



## chelsealynnb

Welcome new people! H&H 9 months!

I didn't feel much symptom wise today, other than sore boobs, thirsty and incredibly exhausted. Another blood draw tomorrow! I'll be pleased if my HCG level is 2500-3000.


----------



## Bowmans

Welcome bucherwurm and missfrick. Many congratulationS

Laska- :happydance::happydance::happydance: yay I'm so happy for you :hugs:

With regards to bbs that was the one thing different this month - they weren't sore but yep that is starting to change........


chelsealynnb - I'm glad I'm not the other one thirsty all the time - they say it can be a symptom of twins lol x


----------



## missfrick

Add constant unquenchable thirst, and super-bad hot flashes to the list :D
Keep forgetting things, but I'm sweating as I'm sitting here with the a/c on... 4+2...

How do you ladies try to stay relaxed until around 8wks? I am stressing myself out that it's not going to stick - I'm trying to stay distracted and stuff, but it's like the ONLY thing on my mind.


----------



## Bowmans

missfrick said:


> Add constant unquenchable thirst, and super-bad hot flashes to the list :D
> Keep forgetting things, but I'm sweating as I'm sitting here with the a/c on... 4+2...
> 
> How do you ladies try to stay relaxed until around 8wks? I am stressing myself out that it's not going to stick - I'm trying to stay distracted and stuff, but it's like the ONLY thing on my mind.

The girls here keep me sane. 

I'm too really thirsty all the time and then that makes me wanna pee even more lol. Oh I too have a memory like a sieve - baby brain.

The more symptoms I have the more I know the bean is getting comfy. Time will fly - I'm 5 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Laska5

missfrick said:


> EDD March 6, 2015! A complete surprise, SO came back from a week away working, and conceived that night! This will be my first. POAS yesterday and this morning, CBD, BFP!
> So far: constant urination, swollen bbs, getting carsick, and cannot eat ham/bacon/cucumbers - I hope I don't keep having food aversions I love to eat!
> 
> I'm so nervous I want it to stick so bad. My SO is super supportive and even though this is a surprise, it's a welcome one

Congrats, I'm March 7th! It'll be fun to keep up with everyones progress & symptoms!!

Last week before I got a BFP I had CRAZY food cravings in ate a huge jar of pickles in a matter of a few days, also craved garlic bread, salsa & chips, lots of chocolate. I've also been super emotional crying at the drop of a hat! I also had a couple days were I felt pretty down & depressed- but this BFP has fixed that! Tonight I've started getting some mild cramping & urinary frequency. But other than that, I feel great!

Quick question!! When does everyone decide to tell immediate family? We're having a family get together this weekend for the 4th of July & everyone on my side of the family (my parents, brother & wife, sister & her husband with their kiddos) will be there. I know they will find it odd that I won't be drinking any alcohol so I figure they might figure it out anyways. I REALLY want to tell them but I know it's still early & a mc is possible. 

Also- do you all think it's ok to ride in a boat? We are camping on the lake & boats are pretty bumpy at times. Anyone ever heard about this being bad?


----------



## Bowmans

I've told my mum - I wasn't going to but it just came out. I'm going to try and wait till first scan to tell the rest of the family but I think it's up to the individual - whatever you are happy with. At least then you will have extra support throughout your pregnancy plus you have always wanted to tell them on the 4th July x

I'm sure the boat is fine - bumpiness might turn your stomach if sickness has kicked in.

Hope you have a great time xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think a boat is probably fine. Especially at this point when your baby is the size of a poppyseed and extremely well padded.

I just texted my brother's wife to make dinner plans this week, and we'll tell them then. We've seen them three times since finding out, and I felt weird not mentioning it all three times. And I'd like to be able to ask SIL questions - they have an 8 month old. Mom won't find out til the world does, unless I have symptoms I just can't hide on our late July family weekend trip. I'm not sure when he'll tell his parents - they were estranged for years and are only just carefully giving contact another chance, so I don't think he's rushing to mention it.


----------



## missfrick

Laska5 said:


> Congrats, I'm March 7th! It'll be fun to keep up with everyones progress & symptoms!!
> 
> Last week before I got a BFP I had CRAZY food cravings in ate a huge jar of pickles in a matter of a few days, also craved garlic bread, salsa & chips, lots of chocolate. I've also been super emotional crying at the drop of a hat! I also had a couple days were I felt pretty down & depressed- but this BFP has fixed that! Tonight I've started getting some mild cramping & urinary frequency. But other than that, I feel great!
> 
> Quick question!! When does everyone decide to tell immediate family? We're having a family get together this weekend for the 4th of July & everyone on my side of the family (my parents, brother & wife, sister & her husband with their kiddos) will be there. I know they will find it odd that I won't be drinking any alcohol so I figure they might figure it out anyways. I REALLY want to tell them but I know it's still early & a mc is possible.
> 
> Also- do you all think it's ok to ride in a boat? We are camping on the lake & boats are pretty bumpy at times. Anyone ever heard about this being bad?


We have a country house and I fully intend on going on the boat (but will have to pass on waterskiing). 

I told my parents and siblings within minutes of taking the test (right after I told my SO). He is less-ready to tell his family, so we're waiting a while to tell anyone else (though I really wish he'd tell his parents - coincidently last weekend I was holding a baby and his father told me it "looked good on me") I guess just tell when you're comfortable.


----------



## Laska5

thanks for all the reassurance! I had been hoping all along to tell on the 4th but my husband was really against it. He's worried about telling my family before his family & offending his side of the family. I just told him we'll plan a trip to see them (they live 4 hours away) & we'll tell them then.

Ugg- I can't get my pregnancy tracker to work right! Am I doing something wrong? You can see the code in my signature instead of the picture.


----------



## Laska5

NM I got to tracker to show up right, but it's now so small. Is there a way to make these bigger? Sorry for the stupid questions- I'm new to using these things!


----------



## lucy1

I am SO bloated it's making me cry


----------



## Bowmans

lucy1 said:


> I am SO bloated it's making me cry

No tears :hugs: the bloating will ease and then we will be left with beautiful bumps. I'm having to be careful what I wear because of the bloating and like the other girls say it does get worse at night. The joys of pregnancy xx


----------



## molly86

A lot of you on here are discussing symptoms. So am I the only with no symptoms yet? I just don't feel pregnant. Nothing has changed yet.


----------



## smawfl

Everyone is different molly. I'm sure the joy if symptoms will hit soon!


----------



## dan-o

Molly they will come! Unless you are one of the lucky ones who is symptomless! :haha:

Chelsea good luck for your beta, fx for a nice rise! 

Lucy I hear ya on the bloating front!! 

Smawfi, quite the opposite, my digestion in soooo slow! Horrid! Hope it eases for you, it's the hormones messing with us I reckon. 

Laska and missfrick, congrats on your surprise BFPs today!! and welcome! 

Hi bucherwurm, congrats on your first ever pregnancy, how exciting!!

AFM, no more spotting, tests blazing.. Happy days :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Ps. I may go a bit quiet on Mondays and Tuesdays as I can't get online much on those two days, but I promise I will update ASAP if anyone joins or EDD's change etc x


----------



## Loozle

Morning ladies! Just a quick hello from me before I head off to work.
Feeling nauseous this morning and actually woke up in the night to pee for the first time last night! I've never done that before, even when heavily pregnant so that was a surprise! 
I'll catch up properly later, hope you all have fantastic days! :flower:


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies
Congrats to all new BFPs
Not much symptoms wise this end either Molly wonder how long that will last lol.
Chelsea good luck on betas got mine tomorrow.
Lucy hoping u feel better soon.
Dan-o great news no more spotting :)
Off for my scan shortly to rule out eptopic. No more spotting since first episode over 24hrs ago so feel positive.
H&H 9 mths to u all x


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your scan hun xxx


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*So far i'm due on MY birthday - March 2nd *


----------



## dan-o

Ooh congrats hun, great EDD!


----------



## smawfl

Good luck for the scan x


----------



## chelsealynnb

missfrick said:


> Add constant unquenchable thirst, and super-bad hot flashes to the list :D
> Keep forgetting things, but I'm sweating as I'm sitting here with the a/c on... 4+2...
> 
> How do you ladies try to stay relaxed until around 8wks? I am stressing myself out that it's not going to stick - I'm trying to stay distracted and stuff, but it's like the ONLY thing on my mind.

I'm with you totally with the stressing, urgh! I just try to keep myself busy and my schedule full. 



Laska5 said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> EDD March 6, 2015! A complete surprise, SO came back from a week away working, and conceived that night! This will be my first. POAS yesterday and this morning, CBD, BFP!
> So far: constant urination, swollen bbs, getting carsick, and cannot eat ham/bacon/cucumbers - I hope I don't keep having food aversions I love to eat!
> 
> I'm so nervous I want it to stick so bad. My SO is super supportive and even though this is a surprise, it's a welcome one
> 
> Congrats, I'm March 7th! It'll be fun to keep up with everyones progress & symptoms!!
> 
> Last week before I got a BFP I had CRAZY food cravings in ate a huge jar of pickles in a matter of a few days, also craved garlic bread, salsa & chips, lots of chocolate. I've also been super emotional crying at the drop of a hat! I also had a couple days were I felt pretty down & depressed- but this BFP has fixed that! Tonight I've started getting some mild cramping & urinary frequency. But other than that, I feel great!
> 
> Quick question!! When does everyone decide to tell immediate family? We're having a family get together this weekend for the 4th of July & everyone on my side of the family (my parents, brother & wife, sister & her husband with their kiddos) will be there. I know they will find it odd that I won't be drinking any alcohol so I figure they might figure it out anyways. I REALLY want to tell them but I know it's still early & a mc is possible.
> 
> Also- do you all think it's ok to ride in a boat? We are camping on the lake & boats are pretty bumpy at times. Anyone ever heard about this being bad?Click to expand...

So far we have told my mom, brother and sister and DH's dad, and a few of my closest friends & DH's best friend. I plan to do the big Facebook announcement after my 12 week scan. DH isn't close with his mom or sisters so we haven't said anything to any of them yet.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh ps) 

Good luck on your scan Kelly!

I just got my blood drawn at the hospital, will get the results in about 3 1/2 hours 

I'm an Appleseed today!!


----------



## Laska5

I woke up to in the middle of the night to pee- 3:30- I never have to do then! & then I couldn't get comfortable enough to go back to sleep plus the thought that this is actually happening kept running through my mind! I've got to call the Dr. Office this morning! 


Anyone else in here considering natural birthing options? Our area has a natural birthing center that is close to a hospital in case anything would go wrong. We're going to try to get a tour of it this week!


----------



## Mya209

I'm requesting a home birth this time and hiring a doula. This is my second pregnancy and I had a natural hospital birth first time but found the hospital very stressful!


----------



## bucherwurm

I have to get ready for work today, but I just want to stay home and look up pregnancy stuff! I guess it will be good for me to get out of the house and away from the computer though...


----------



## missfrick

Hey everyone,

So here's an update: even though I had 2 BFPs on CBD, I wanted to take a test with a line, so last night I got a Rexall brand FRER-type, and there was only one line - I was so gutted and panicked. So this morning I collected my pee and went off to the Dollar Store - and there are two lines! I am now going to completely stop POAS (I think).

I have my first scan on July 25th, at 8 wks (there's a heartbeat then, right?). Going to stop by the clinic today and request bloodwork as well, just to double confirm I'm not going crazy.


----------



## ItalyRocks83

hanni said:


> How are you guys feeling? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> So far I've got sore boobs, constantly hard/sore nips and had some seriously vivid dreams.
> Other than that I feel fine! Totally different to last time where I was as sick as a dog from the word go. Hoping this is a good sign!

Not much in the way of symptoms for me yet, had a little blood on my Crinone applicator and totally freaked out and called my RE, she told me it's perfectly normal, and so are the cramps, just your body making room for the baby. My RE told me take 2 Tylenol and put my feet up. Dh jokes I'm already trying to get out of housework he he.


----------



## Laska5

missfrick said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So here's an update: even though I had 2 BFPs on CBD, I wanted to take a test with a line, so last night I got a Rexall brand FRER-type, and there was only one line - I was so gutted and panicked. So this morning I collected my pee and went off to the Dollar Store - and there are two lines! I am now going to completely stop POAS (I think).
> 
> I have my first scan on July 25th, at 8 wks (there's a heartbeat then, right?). Going to stop by the clinic today and request bloodwork as well, just to double confirm I'm not going crazy.

The dollar store cheapies are the only one's I've used! I took 2 of them just in case within about 2 hours of each other- the second one was even darker!! yah! I'll be going to a clinic either today or tomorrow as well just to make sure!


----------



## ItalyRocks83

bucherwurm said:


> I have to get ready for work today, but I just want to stay home and look up pregnancy stuff! I guess it will be good for me to get out of the house and away from the computer though...

I totally feel the same way, I just want to stay home and research baby names, nursery ideas, and day care facilities, can't concentrate at work either.


----------



## Mya209

Are those of you requesting bloodwork in the US? I've not heard of this in the UK or been offered it?? I phoned my GP and they said they don't see people anymore, you just fill out a form an wait until your appointment at 8-10 weeks


----------



## dan-o

Laska5 said:


> Definitely! Had natural births with both my boys, unfortunately both at hospital as I'm group b strep (antibiotics in labour) and wasn't allowed to go in the water, but natural dry land births nonetheless! My midwife with ds2 was marvellous, completely hands off. It was an amazing experience. I would love a home birth but it's a pipe dream for me lol!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Mya - Anywhere near me, they don't do HCG levels normally, only if you've had 2 or more losses. 

HCG level came in at 2,562! Doubling time of 41.38 hours :happydance: Ultrasound set for Friday July 11th at 4 :D


----------



## Laska5

Mya209 said:


> Are those of you requesting bloodwork in the US? I've not heard of this in the UK or been offered it?? I phoned my GP and they said they don't see people anymore, you just fill out a form an wait until your appointment at 8-10 weeks

Yes, I'm in the US. Called the doctor this morning & they said they don't even start scheduling appointments until you have an actual positive from blood work either from their office or another clinic. This office said they don't even do them on women less than 6 weeks. I don't want to wait 2 weeks! Fortunately my husband works at a clinic so I should be able to get in today or tomorrow & get the fee waived!


----------



## Bowmans

Hi all 

Back from work - so bloated today eugh.

First appointment with doctor tomorrow but I'm not expecting much to happen - I don't even think they test to see if you are pregnant.

So does anyone have a pet name for their their little miracle?


----------



## Bowmans

Chelsealynnb - ooh I've just noticed I'm a apple seed to - how exciting :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

No blood work for me here in the UK 

Good work Chelsea!

And congratulations apple seeds :D 

No pet name here yet. It's not sunk in properly yet! 

Last time we were team yellow and so was called Baby!

I think we will be staying team yellow again. We loved the surprise.

What will everyone else do?


----------



## Bowmans

I would love the surprise but hubby wants to know. Plus I do like to be prepared so I think we'll find out but keep it to ourselves . We call the bean Jimbo - it's a cross between hubby's nickname and my maiden name xx

Took my first photo of the the bloat. I think I'll take one every week to see the progression hopefully in a few weeks it'll look more like a bump xx


----------



## chelsealynnb

I can't get the little marshmallow man in my signature! I tried copying and pasting the link - what am I doing wrong?


----------



## southerngirl2

I got my BFP on June 27! On our 2nd month TTC. I feel so blessed!
I haven't been to the doctor yet (july 24) but according to my last menstrual cycle I should be due march 5!


----------



## Bowmans

chelsealynnb said:


> I can't get the little marshmallow man in my signature! I tried copying and pasting the link - what am I doing wrong?


https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif

And put at front of this and at end


----------



## Ckelly79

Great hcg levels Chelsea x
Scan was as expected to early to see anything but did mention thick lining of uterus. Back tomorrow to see if hcg levels have doubled from 387 :/


----------



## missfrick

Here's a pic of the one I did this morning. I'm at the clinic now to talk to a doctor since I can't see an OB until I'm 8 wks. This is so surreal right now. Me and my SO are closing on our new house today and now this.
 



Attached Files:







1404144724175.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bowmans

Great line missfrick 

Glad the scan went ok ckelly


----------



## Ckelly79

Missfrick fabulous line x


----------



## chelsealynnb

Bowmans said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> I can't get the little marshmallow man in my signature! I tried copying and pasting the link - what am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif
> 
> And put at front of this and at endClick to expand...

woohoo! got it! thanks!


----------



## chelsealynnb

southerngirl2 said:


> I got my BFP on June 27! On our 2nd month TTC. I feel so blessed!
> I haven't been to the doctor yet (july 24) but according to my last menstrual cycle I should be due march 5!

Congrats! 3 days from me! :thumbup:



Ckelly79 said:


> Great hcg levels Chelsea x
> Scan was as expected to early to see anything but did mention thick lining of uterus. Back tomorrow to see if hcg levels have doubled from 387 :/

Glad to hear everything looks normal!



missfrick said:


> Here's a pic of the one I did this morning. I'm at the clinic now to talk to a doctor since I can't see an OB until I'm 8 wks. This is so surreal right now. Me and my SO are closing on our new house today and now this.

That looks like a great line, especially on a cheapie!


----------



## smawfl

I think if one of you doesn't want to know,then that's the leading vote! Lol my rule anyway hehe 

Here's my progression pics from a few days ago. I'm now 21 dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140626_072012.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ruthb

ItalyRocks83 said:


> bucherwurm said:
> 
> 
> I have to get ready for work today, but I just want to stay home and look up pregnancy stuff! I guess it will be good for me to get out of the house and away from the computer though...
> 
> I totally feel the same way, I just want to stay home and research baby names, nursery ideas, and day care facilities, can't concentrate at work either.Click to expand...

Same its all i think about!! When OH and I found out we said that we wouldn't get ahead of ourselves and now we have names picked out and everything! So bad! 



Mya209 said:


> Are those of you requesting bloodwork in the US? I've not heard of this in the UK or been offered it?? I phoned my GP and they said they don't see people anymore, you just fill out a form an wait until your appointment at 8-10 weeks

Yeah dont think uk doctors offer it unless extenuating circumstances.. The first surgery i went to you basically just went to reception peed in a cup and that was that no advise or anything. Thankfully ive now changed and this place seems to take a bit more interest!



smawfl said:


> No blood work for me here in the UK
> 
> Good work Chelsea!
> 
> And congratulations apple seeds :D
> 
> No pet name here yet. It's not sunk in properly yet!
> 
> Last time we were team yellow and so was called Baby!
> 
> I think we will be staying team yellow again. We loved the surprise.
> 
> What will everyone else do?

You must have amazing patience, theres no way i couldn't find out as soon as possible!


Anyways is there anyone not experiencing any symptoms? Im 5 weeks tomorrow and the most I've had is sore nipples last week, i actually feel like I've got more energy rather than less lol! Thought i would have at least vomited or had a hissy fit by now haha, making me worry at little though!


----------



## ruthb

smawfl said:


> I think if one of you doesn't want to know,then that's the leading vote! Lol my rule anyway hehe
> 
> Here's my progression pics from a few days ago. I'm now 21 dpo

Hah if my OH said that i would say i have no problem with him not knowing but i am going to find out! Im selfish hah

Thats exactly what my test progression looked like!


----------



## southerngirl2

We are going to find out what we will have ASAP! We are too impatient! I've called the baby 'baby M' since our last name starts with M :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm considering a natural birth, but I'm trying to keep my mind open. I like the idea of waterbirth, and the midwives I'm going to offer it, but you can only do it up to a certain BMI so I'd have to be careful about weight gain (which I should be anyway). I'd be anxious outside of a hospital, but I also really hate needles, so I'm not sure that being strapped to a bed with IVs and a needle in my spine would really be good for my state of mind, even with the amazing pain killing benefits.

I wasn't offered any kind of blood tests in the US. When I called for an appointment, they asked if I was pregnant, I said yes, they took my word for it, and booked me an appointment at about 8 1/2 weeks. I hope I get a scan at the first one.

As for pet names, my few friends who know have dubbed it the Sea Monkey. DH and I have mostly been using the girl name we've had in mind for years. I'm trying to make myself switch back and forth between he and she so I don't convince myself it's a girl... I'd find out the sex today if I could ;)


----------



## chelsealynnb

No way could I wait that long to find out! I'm too impatient to be team yellow. We're finding out this way: I hired a photographer for October, and when we go to the ultrasound, the tech is going to write what we're having on a piece of paper and put it in an envelope. My best friend and I are going to decorate a big box with pink and blue and question marks. I'm giving the envelope to my best friend and she takes that with the box to the party store and has them fill it with pink balloons if the paper says girl, blue if the paper says boy. Then she's meeting us at the park with the box and the photographer. Then DH and I will have the kids open the box and the photographer will capture our reactions, and we'll do a maternity shoot after that! Can you tell I've been planning this for awhile?! :haha:


----------



## smawfl

Lol Chelsea that's pretty elaborate!

Looking forward to seeing the pics!!


----------



## cocokittyi

Me me me, I'm due our second the 6th, found out I was preg on my sons 4th birthday. I'm also nervous due to mc before. But god my belly is really crampy.


----------



## ruthb

Aw what a nice day to find out. Is that your son in your pic, amazingly cute! Have you told him yet?


----------



## cocokittyi

No have not told him. Don't want him telling everyone else. Yes that's him. :)


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations to the new BFPs!


----------



## Laska5

chelsealynnb said:


> No way could I wait that long to find out! I'm too impatient to be team yellow. We're finding out this way: I hired a photographer for October, and when we go to the ultrasound, the tech is going to write what we're having on a piece of paper and put it in an envelope. My best friend and I are going to decorate a big box with pink and blue and question marks. I'm giving the envelope to my best friend and she takes that with the box to the party store and has them fill it with pink balloons if the paper says girl, blue if the paper says boy. Then she's meeting us at the park with the box and the photographer. Then DH and I will have the kids open the box and the photographer will capture our reactions, and we'll do a maternity shoot after that! Can you tell I've been planning this for awhile?! :haha:

thats an awesome plan! I'm a professional maternity & newborn photographer! If you are due in March, October is pretty early for a maternity session. I generally schedule them for my clients between 28-30 weeks. You may not be big enough by then to really have a defined bump- everyone is different though- just something to think about! I think 30 weeks for me will be the same week as Christmas- hopefully I'll be able to find a good photographer around then! We may have to drive south a little ways for some warm temps!


----------



## dan-o

Hi and welcome to our two new ladies today cocokittyi and southerngirl2! :cloud9:


----------



## missfrick

cocokittyi said:


> Me me me, I'm due our second the 6th, found out I was preg on my sons 4th birthday. I'm also nervous due to mc before. But god my belly is really crampy.

Yay I'm due the 6th too! Thank goodness for this forum - my immediate family knows, but no one else yet (SO is waiting until 8wk scan). It's so fantastic to be able to discuss with others!


Finished at the doc, they confirmed again with another urine sample, went for blood tests already, so I should have my levels in a couple days.


----------



## dan-o

I could never stay team yellow! I found out at 20 weeks with ds1 and confirmed during a private anatomy scan a week later (nhs one wasn't very good due to awkward position) 

Ds2 I found out at 16w when I went for a private scan to check on my subchorionic hematoma. Even if she hadn't told us, I saw his bits clear as day when she was looking at something else lol!


----------



## dan-o

Excellent news missfrick, fx for a great level, are they doing them 48hrs apart?


----------



## missfrick

dan-o said:


> Excellent news missfrick, fx for a great level, are they doing them 48hrs apart?

I only had a requisition for 1 test, just to see how they are doing and they're hopefully getting up there. If they're pretty low I'll request a follow up. I have passed multiple urine tests including one at the doctors office (not fmu) so they typically said this is enough to confirm.


----------



## Laska5

southerngirl2 said:


> We are going to find out what we will have ASAP! We are too impatient! I've called the baby 'baby M' since our last name starts with M :)

same here- there is no way we could wait!! 

We had friends that waited for both of their children, bought cute yellow sheep EVERYTHING for them for decorating the nursery. Both of them ended up being girls- I feel like she missed out on all the fun girlie stuff she could have done! 

I'm thinking I'm having a girl! I had a dream a couple days before my BFP that we had a baby girl- it was a VERY vivid dream, very odd for me to have those! But I'll be happy with whatever I'm blessed with!


----------



## smawfl

I bought a few neutral basics last time then bought a couple of blue and pink outfits closer to the time as and took the blue back when my pink girlie was born!!

It's one of life's only true surprised. Truly magical!!

We really didn't mind what we had,so we're happy to wait to find out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

DH and I looked at a long list of old wives tales about the sex of the baby last night. I think I skewed slightly towards girl, but there were a lot of boy ones, too, and I didn't do the ones like swinging a ring over my belly because we're lazy. It was fun to check the list. According to the woman who posted it, a mother's intuition is correct 77% of the time!


----------



## smawfl

Oh I read mother's intuition is right 90% of the time!

Lol

Both DH and I thought girl last time and she was!

He thinks girl again. I'm not so certain. Probably more girl I think.


----------



## MamaTex

ChubbyCheeks said:


> *So far i'm due on MY birthday - March 2nd *

Oh how awesome! :thumbup: My birthday is at the end of the month but I plan to celebrate big for myself and baby #2!!

Kudos to you gals that can be Team Surprise. I am very type A so I want to know as soon as I reasonably can. Feeling a little better about this pregnancy because I have been feeling kind of woozy today. I went outside for a few to get some fresh air and when I came back inside, I didn't feel so hot. I thought maybe it was the weather (hot and humid outside) or perhaps I had not eaten. I ate lunch and did some housework, only to feel woozy again so I have been trying to take it easier.


----------



## ruthb

Wow id never heard that about a mothers intuition! I feel like its a boy, i keep refering to it as him and talking about it as if i know its a boy. Its weird as well whenever we talk about names i always just think of boys, dont bother with girls told OH he could choose (might be a bad move hah) ive also had no sickness at all which is meant to signal a boy! I would be thrilled either way though as long as its a baby!!! Hah


----------



## chelsealynnb

Laska5 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> No way could I wait that long to find out! I'm too impatient to be team yellow. We're finding out this way: I hired a photographer for October, and when we go to the ultrasound, the tech is going to write what we're having on a piece of paper and put it in an envelope. My best friend and I are going to decorate a big box with pink and blue and question marks. I'm giving the envelope to my best friend and she takes that with the box to the party store and has them fill it with pink balloons if the paper says girl, blue if the paper says boy. Then she's meeting us at the park with the box and the photographer. Then DH and I will have the kids open the box and the photographer will capture our reactions, and we'll do a maternity shoot after that! Can you tell I've been planning this for awhile?! :haha:
> 
> thats an awesome plan! I'm a professional maternity & newborn photographer! If you are due in March, October is pretty early for a maternity session. I generally schedule them for my clients between 28-30 weeks. You may not be big enough by then to really have a defined bump- everyone is different though- just something to think about! I think 30 weeks for me will be the same week as Christmas- hopefully I'll be able to find a good photographer around then! We may have to drive south a little ways for some warm temps!Click to expand...


Yeah I agree - we want to do 2. One when we find out the gender and the second in the winter. My two favorite seasons are fall and winter so I'm excited to have some great family photos from both seasons :D


I KNEW my other two were both boys. I really feel this one is a little girl! I keep telling the few people that know, "I'm going to assume this is a girl until I'm proven otherwise" :haha:


----------



## hanni

Apparently if you crave savoury things it means boy and sweet things it means girl. 
Wonder how true that is though!


----------



## smawfl

I was all about the sweet stuff last time!! Was a girl.


----------



## Laska5

I've been craving sweet & salty! Maybe I'm having twins- one of each!! I'd really be ok with that! :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

This is the list we looked at: https://community.babycenter.com/post/a28444349/51_gender_prediction_wives_tales

It's kind of in crazy order, and they're not actually all sex prediction, but it was a fun read. I'm going to go through and see how many actually indicate boy or girl so far.

Edit:

I had 5 boy and 14 girl. Much bigger difference than I though. There were 17 that I was unwilling to do, or that it would be too early to check, so maybe it'll even out later.


----------



## bucherwurm

Well, I got through work, lol.
My only symptoms so far are sensitive breasts/nipples and some cramping. If I didn't have about 10 positive tests, I would think I should be expecting AF any time. 
As for the sex of the baby, I am assuming it will be a boy, just for the shear number of boys in our families (husbands parents have 4 grandsons so far- no granddaughters). I will be super excited for a girl though, because I love pink!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hi ladies, would you mind if I join you all?

I have been getting faint lines for a few days and then this morning I got this... I think my dd will be around 12th march but won't know for sure till dating scan.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Foxycleopatra!


----------



## DrMum

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies! Congrats on the BFPs!!

Chelsea your big gender reveal shoot made me laugh! You've definitely put some thought into that. We kind of don't get the same way of finding out, as we have an amnio due to our previous stillbirth. I also get fetal echos and heart valve assessments as our baby's cause of death was a cardiac arrythmia. So, it promises to be a busy time but we are determined to feel thankful for this pregnancy every day rather than obsess over what "might" happen. I don't think we will share the gender with anyone though, just me and DH until obviously after the birth!

As far as symptoms, having had one boy and one girl my thoughts are:
Son- no morning sickness, craved sweet stuff, gained 40lbs, really felt like he was a boy 
Daughter- dreamed I was pregnant with a girl before my BFP, crazy puking and heart burn, morning, noon, night I was vomiting, lost about 7 lbs first tri, overall weight gain by 34 weeks 14lbs.

This time round it's a bit early to say but I'm leaning toward girl... Although with our previous experience "healthy baby" trumps everything else haha!

I do love a bit of gender predicting though....!  oh and the Chinese gender predictor has been right for me each time!


----------



## missfrick

DrMum said:


> I do love a bit of gender predicting though....!  oh and the Chinese gender predictor has been right for me each time!

I think I'm having a boy - there's not a thought in my head that is pointing to pink - though we are team yellow so it will be some time before we know. Since this was a surprise for us, but I can pinpoint date of conception, it was probably 1 day after O, and I feel like the boys are faster swimmers... who knows, but from the first BFP I was thinking "boy." Chinese predictor also said "boy"... I'll be happy with "baby" though.

Anyone having on-and-off symptoms? Yesterday bacon made me gag so bad I had to spit it out, but today I had some no problem. I was also super car sick on Saturday night going to a movie (even after buying tickets and popcorn my SO asked if I'd rather go home) - but I haven't felt as sick since. I'm getting small pains and twinges in the tum-tum but so far nothing in the bbs... should I be worried with lack of symptoms? I know it sounds silly, I'm just constantly paranoid right now and I don't know how to distract myself.


----------



## DrMum

miss frick, when I read your post I had to laugh because it reminded me when I was newly pregnant with my son I developed a total hatred for bacon... Well I had to get a quick flight for a morning meeting for work and the woman sitting beside me bought a bacon sandwich for breakfast and I had to puke in the paper bag! It was mortifying!! I don't think the poor lady enjoyed her breakfast snack after that.... I felt so bad about it, but hey what can you do?! Glamorous this pregnancy business isn't it!


----------



## missfrick

DrMum said:


> miss frick, when I read your post I had to laugh because it reminded me when I was newly pregnant with my son I developed a total hatred for bacon... Well I had to get a quick flight for a morning meeting for work and the woman sitting beside me bought a bacon sandwich for breakfast and I had to puke in the paper bag! It was mortifying!! I don't think the poor lady enjoyed her breakfast snack after that.... I felt so bad about it, but hey what can you do?! Glamorous this pregnancy business isn't it!

Apparently it is not! At least when I had to spit out the bacon I was able to. We were out for dinner and I stuck a cucumber in my mouth and wanted to spit it out so bad but the restaurant had cloth napkins... choking it down it was...


----------



## smawfl

Chinese gender predictor was right for me last time too!

I had a complete aversion to carrots last time,couldn't even look at them!


----------



## Loozle

Morning ladies! Chinese gender predictor was right for me both times before too! This time it says girl and my gut instinct says girl too. My gut instinct was wrong with ds1 and right with ds2 so I don't have much faith in my gut :haha:

I'm trying to make myself get up and ready for work but I'm so tired, I feel like I could sleep all day! Pregnancy really is exhausting! 

I booked my first antenatal appointment yesterday! :happydance: it's for 24th July, so I'll be 8 weeks. I really am feeling optimistic about this little bean :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Mrskchicago, loved that link, some hilarious gender predictors there! 
I've done the Chinese one and that says another boy! I feel girl vibes myself tho.

Foxycleopatra!! Yay glad you found us! Were we pregnant at the same time before? I'm sure I remember you from the bumps section! 

Missfrick, Funny how it comes and goes like that. Maybe baby fancies a bacon sarnie now after all, just not cucumber like mine :haha:

Drmum, hilarious! Did you get bad morning sickness last time? 

Smawfi have you got any aversions yet this time?

Loozle the tiredness is hammering me also, I would go to bed same time as the kids if I could lol


----------



## smawfl

Nope no aversions yet so far!

Still very early though. 

Looking back I don't think my symptoms and nausea started till around 6weeks so we'll see!


----------



## Loozle

Same dan-o! They go to bed between 7 - 7.30 and I'm so jealous :rofl: 

Smawfl - my sickness started at 6 weeks every time too and I'm yet to be sick this time but definitely getting moments of nausea that tell me it's definitely on its way!


----------



## smawfl

Am I mad to say roll on 6 weeks!!


----------



## dan-o

Me too Loozle, I'm getting slight nausea in the mornings and evenings. Can't really eat breakfast until about 11!

Smawfi, deffo not, it's always reassuring to have this symptoms kick in, no matter how vile! 

I'm impatient to get to strong heartbeat stage so I can get my Doppler out lol


----------



## Bowmans

Thought I'd join in with the Chinese gender predictor apparently it's a girl for us.on my side it's mainly girls and on my hubby side it's nearly all boys.

Slept better last night no insomnia - stopped myself from having nap in the evening so think that helped.

No nausea for me yet but maybe it'll kick in at 6 weeks

Doctors tonight


----------



## Loozle

I definitely agree, once I'm 6 weeks and being sick, maybe it will feel more real! I can't believe I'm wishing to start vomiting :haha:
My nausea in the morning is if I don't eat and in the evening it's if I eat too late/too much! 

Funnily enough I was trying to remember when I got ds2's heartbeat with my Doppler. Is it around 8 weeks usually or is it possible to get it earlier?


----------



## smawfl

I didn't get a doppler last time. Think it would panic me more 

Tmi but I had loose bowels again last night. This pregnancy ie the opposite to last in that respect. Omg last time I had the worst constipation. I remember saying to my hubby it was almost like nature's way of giving you a practice run before birth! :haha:


----------



## lucy1

I have very light nausea but I am dry heaving quite a bit which I never do. 

Got my early scan booked for the day after I come back from Florida which is the 24th July and I'll be 7 weeks then. Had to go private but it's worth it to put my mind at ease. 

I know it's controversial but I'm not 100% decided on what to do rides wise in Florida. It's all very well and good for people to say not to risk it but there's no proof it causes harm specifically in the first trimester and you know what, I've had 6 MCs total and every single time I have done 120% what I should have been doing. I believe what they tell you, you can't really prevent a 1st trimester miscarriage. I turned myself crazy every time and I really need to change it up this time around. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't see myself doing anything with a lot of G Force or large drops, that's where I draw my line, but I think I will definitely be ignoring SOME of the expectant mother warnings. My midwife wouldn't give me a definite yes or no, said it was at my discretion and couldn't tell me what harm it would cause, she just reiterated that there is no research to even suggest it would do anything.

I know some people might think that's irresponsible but at 5/6 weeks, padded behind the pelvic bone and uterine wall, I know for the most part my little bean will be safe. EVERYWHERE online says highly unlikely to cause harm but could. Which is the case with absolutely anything.

Then again I think now I've said that some people might make me feel horribly guilty about my decision lol


----------



## Foxycleopatra

The last few nights I have been super queasy, not to the point of vomitting but just feeling ick.

Do anyone get the sudden urge that if I do to eat something in the next 2min I will die?!?

Chinese prediction says girl for me. I would be happy with girl number 3 but I know Hubby is despite for a boy.


----------



## smawfl

Not had that yet. That's what it was like for me last time. I had to always have breadsticks on me when I felt hungry otherwise I would be heavily and so nauseous!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Can I join this group please ladies? 

We found out yesterday that we're expecting baby number 2. Based on last period and ovulation date, I should be due around March 10th 2015. 

Our little girl will be two this September so she will be 2 1/2 when new baby arrives and hopefully potty trained. She is going to make a marvelous big sister.. If she could just learn to be gentle  

I am suffering with terrible sickness, just like my previous pregnancy. So I have a feeling I'm in for a rough nine months especially since I now have a toddler to look after too. But I'm very excited. 

Trying not to focus on it too much in case something goes wrong. It's very unnerving until you hit the 12 week mark. We've told a few select people but aren't telling everyone until we've had a scan. We'll hopefully be able to announce it at our wedding in September :D


----------



## CoffeePuffin

lucy1 said:


> I have very light nausea but I am dry heaving quite a bit which I never do.
> 
> Got my early scan booked for the day after I come back from Florida which is the 24th July and I'll be 7 weeks then. Had to go private but it's worth it to put my mind at ease.
> 
> I know it's controversial but I'm not 100% decided on what to do rides wise in Florida. It's all very well and good for people to say not to risk it but there's no proof it causes harm specifically in the first trimester and you know what, I've had 6 MCs total and every single time I have done 120% what I should have been doing. I believe what they tell you, you can't really prevent a 1st trimester miscarriage. I turned myself crazy every time and I really need to change it up this time around. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't see myself doing anything with a lot of G Force or large drops, that's where I draw my line, but I think I will definitely be ignoring SOME of the expectant mother warnings. My midwife wouldn't give me a definite yes or no, said it was at my discretion and couldn't tell me what harm it would cause, she just reiterated that there is no research to even suggest it would do anything.
> 
> I know some people might think that's irresponsible but at 5/6 weeks, padded behind the pelvic bone and uterine wall, I know for the most part my little bean will be safe. EVERYWHERE online says highly unlikely to cause harm but could. Which is the case with absolutely anything.
> 
> Then again I think now I've said that some people might make me feel horribly guilty about my decision lol

I think you'll be fine, try not to feel guilty. I'd just avoid any rides that are extreme. Then again, with how sick I am right now, I'd consider the little spinning teacups extreme :haha:

We're going to a heavy metal gig next week, I'll only be 5 weeks pregnant so bean is protected behind my pubic bone. Not to mention the size of a seed. I went to two gigs when I was in second trimester with Amelia, I just made sure that I stayed out of the way of mosh pits and my OH was protective anyhow.


----------



## smawfl

Lucy our little girls are the same age,dd will be 2 on September 25th!


----------



## smawfl

Ps congratulations!


----------



## DrMum

Morning all, yeah... So it's five to five here in Canada and I've been awake for HOURS already! And no it's not just my excitement that it's canada day haha! Eventually I just got to the point where I am so damned hungry I had to get up. Apparently this is my early pregnancy thing-each time the same, early morning awakening and starving in the mornings but no appetite by lunch time.

Dan-o I had lots of vomiting with our daughter and hardly any with our son, so I'm a big believer in early gender prediction! (DIY style!) Also cravings were totally different. The bacon sandwich on the plane incident was one of the only times I puked with ds! 

So today is a public holiday this side of the pond... Feel a bit miffed to be up at 5 am now on a holiday! 

There seem to be a few if us with first doctors appointments on the 24th- that will be an exciting day for us! Has anyone had a scan yet? I think my OB will scan me that day in her office. I've got bloods to get done before then for my thyroid etc so will get them done this week.

Mums/mommies on their third pregnancy or more...anyone find their pants tight already or is that just me and my 5am snack fests haha?


----------



## DrMum

Coffee puffin in just spotted you're getting married in a few weeks! Congratulations!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DrMum - this will be my third and I was feeling so bloated last night!

Last night was AWFUL!! We had major storms, and our power went out. So no air conditioning or fans. It was so HOT and miserable, neither DS or I could sleep so I opened the window of my bedroom and there was a hole in the bottom of the screen which let a million Mosquitos in!!! So we were miserably hot plus getting eaten alive! I think I only got 2-3 hours of sleep last night. I called in sick to work today! Our power just came back on though. 

Congrats on the new BFPs!!

My Chinese gender predictor is confusing me. When I put in my month of conception, it says boy. But when I use the sites that make you enter your last period, it says girl. So officially I could either have a boy or a girl :haha:


----------



## DrMum

Morning Chelsea! Glad it's not just me then with the snug pants! 

We've had crazy storms up here too, but so far the power has stayed on fingers crossed. I bet that was a nightmare being hot, humid and with mozzies for company. Definitely a day of watching crappy tv and drinking tea will help!

I haven't tried any Chinese genders based on LMP (What's that... A gender predictor I haven't tried..IMPOSSIBLE? Hahaha) hmm but I'm thinking you will have either a boy... Or a girl. Lol

Has anyone ever tried those pee in a cup gender tests where they change colour? I always wonder about those but have never tried one. Maybe this time I should, you know. For science...and research or something... (DH humours me now!)


----------



## Ckelly79

Afternoon ladies child number 4 for me and I must admit I think the pants are slightly tighter :)
Waiting on my hcg results.
Hate the wait:/
Have a great day all x


----------



## bucherwurm

Happy Canada Day to those who are in Canada.
I woke up before 5:30 this morning because of storms. It was pretty wild, but thankfully died down fairly quickly. I went back to bed for about 15 minutes and then husband had to get up for work. I fell back to sleep for about half an hour and then was woken up by husband saying his ride had to go to the hospital so I got to drive him in. So, I've been up for a bit. I got home and I was starving though!

Any one who is waiting to tell family going to plan something cute? We would have my family to tell in person, but husband's family is long distance, so we were thinking of taking a couple cute pictures and a sonogram and sending them in the mail.


----------



## southerngirl2

DrMum said:


> Morning all, yeah... So it's five to five here in Canada and I've been awake for HOURS already! And no it's not just my excitement that it's canada day haha! Eventually I just got to the point where I am so damned hungry I had to get up. Apparently this is my early pregnancy thing-each time the same, early morning awakening and starving in the mornings but no appetite by lunch time.
> 
> Dan-o I had lots of vomiting with our daughter and hardly any with our son, so I'm a big believer in early gender prediction! (DIY style!) Also cravings were totally different. The bacon sandwich on the plane incident was one of the only times I puked with ds!
> 
> So today is a public holiday this side of the pond... Feel a bit miffed to be up at 5 am now on a holiday!
> 
> There seem to be a few if us with first doctors appointments on the 24th- that will be an exciting day for us! Has anyone had a scan yet? I think my OB will scan me that day in her office. I've got bloods to get done before then for my thyroid etc so will get them done this week.
> 
> Mums/mommies on their third pregnancy or more...anyone find their pants tight already or is that just me and my 5am snack fests haha?


I am going to the doctor on July 24th also! :) what am exciting day! I'll have blood work and an ultrasound done :) my doctor waits to see patients until they are around 8 weeks along (unless there are issuses) so that they can get an ultrasound at the first appointment :)


----------



## DrMum

Yay for the 24th!! Gosh I can't wait for everyone's updates that day!


----------



## southerngirl2

DrMum said:


> Yay for the 24th!! Gosh I can't wait for everyone's updates that day!

Me too! It's going to be so exciting! 
Only 24 days! Hehehe


----------



## Laska5

my fat jeans are already snug! :( This is my first pregnancy- about what week do you normal start having to wear maternity jeans? 

Still don't have my first Dr's appointment, they want a blood pregnancy test first, which I'm going to get today! Then we'll see when my next appointment is! 

I do have a tour scheduled on Monday with my husband for a local natural birthing center, it's suppose to be really nice with large home like rooms, water birth area - I'm looking forward to possibly going this route! 

For me, symptom wise- yesterday I was SOOO Tired & I hardly did anything all day! We went out to our favorite Mediterranean restaurant to celebrate & I was dud all evening - I was sooo tired! Besides some cramping & a very oily feeling face - I really don't have many symptoms. For those who are getting morning sickness or have had it in the past, about what time does that start?


----------



## SARAHCARDIFF

Can I join the group? My due date is 9th March and it's my first baby :)


----------



## MamaTex

Good morning ladies!! It's a new month!! For those in the US, how is everyone celebrating 4th of July? For those in the UK, how will you not celebrate July the 4th? Hehe.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I am ridiculously tired and LO decided today was a no nap day. My sickness is pretty bad, not actually being sick atm though just the constant feeling of being on the verge of.


----------



## MamaTex

Happy Canada day to all the Canadians. 

Sorry to all you ladies who did not get any sleep! 


Laska5: I have been pretty tired too. I have felt little waves of blahness for the past two days. With my first pregnancy, I got morning sickness at around 5 weeks. With the second pregnancy, I didn't start feeling off until I was a little past 6 weeks. 6 weeks seems to be about when things ramp up. As to when you have to start wearing maternity jeans, it depends! It really does. Some women have to jump in them right away while others take forever to need them. 

bucherwurm: Hope you catch up on your sleep. I haven't thought of a cute way to tell my family. My husband's parents are supposed to come down for a BBQ next week, but I don't know if I should tell them then. I will have been to the doctor already and hopefully had blood drawn, so I have some news to share. I was thinking of having someone take our picture with a small set of shoes in the photo.


----------



## MamaTex

CoffeePuffin said:


> I am ridiculously tired and LO decided today was a no nap day. My sickness is pretty bad, *not actually being sick atm though just the constant feeling of being on the verge of.*

That is sort of what I have been feeling but I didn't know how to describe it.


----------



## Laska5

SARAHCARDIFF said:


> Can I join the group? My due date is 9th March and it's my first baby :)

Welcome! Glad to have you!!! I'm due the 7th with my first baby too!! 

Thanks Mamatex for the info! I'm wondering if should go ahead & start stocking up on maternity clothes! I had lost 15 pounds before getting a BFP but I think all my hunger the past week has brought this back- lol! 

I'm very excited that for the first time in YEARS my hubby & I both have the 4th of July off (we both work in health care & generally one of us has to work). My family likes to go camping at the lake nearby which we've been doing since I was a little girl so I'm excited about telling them about this while we are there! I just recently got back from Africa & had bought my mom a purse while we were over there, I plan on making a print that says "Baby P" Due 3-7-15 - and putting it in a frame which will be in the purse when I give it to her- she'll be clueless!! My parents have no idea that we were trying for a baby so I KNOW they will be shocked. I'm pretty sure my mom will start crying but we are betting that my dad will as well- he's a pretty sentimental guy! I'm sooo excited about telling them!!! Can't wait to see their reactions!


----------



## Ckelly79

Just had my hsg level results and they have only gone up by 100??? Don't know wat to think. Back for more Thursday :(


----------



## dan-o

Hope everything's ok ckelly, :hugs: when was your last one and what was the number ? 

Loozle I unexpectedly Doppled quite easily from 7w with DS2! I think it's more usual to pick it up around 9w tho. I'll try from about 8w this time I reckon. :)


----------



## dan-o

CoffeePuffin said:


> I am ridiculously tired and LO decided today was a no nap day. My sickness is pretty bad, not actually being sick atm though just the constant feeling of being on the verge of.

Arghh no nap days are not good right now! Especially if you are feeling like that! We've got a no nap day hoping on here too, kids already grumpy, 4 hours to go until bedtime yet!!! :wacko:


----------



## dan-o

Forgot to say!! Welcome and congrats on your bfps coffeepuffin and sarahcardiff!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Sunday was 347 Today was 487 bk Thursday for more:/


----------



## missfrick

southerngirl2 said:


> I am going to the doctor on July 24th also! :) what am exciting day! I'll have blood work and an ultrasound done :) my doctor waits to see patients until they are around 8 weeks along (unless there are issuses) so that they can get an ultrasound at the first appointment :)

My doc won't see patients until the 8th week either - mine is July 25th! Though I'm trying to get in earlier because I think I'm high risk (certain meds I'm on, and I've had cervical surgery a couple years ago). Seems the 24th & 25th are going to be exciting days for us all!


----------



## southerngirl2

missfrick said:


> southerngirl2 said:
> 
> 
> I am going to the doctor on July 24th also! :) what am exciting day! I'll have blood work and an ultrasound done :) my doctor waits to see patients until they are around 8 weeks along (unless there are issuses) so that they can get an ultrasound at the first appointment :)
> 
> My doc won't see patients until the 8th week either - mine is July 25th! Though I'm trying to get in earlier because I think I'm high risk (certain meds I'm on, and I've had cervical surgery a couple years ago). Seems the 24th & 25th are going to be exciting days for us all!Click to expand...

mine was originally scheduled for the 25th, but because of work I asked for an afternoon appointment so I got a day earlier :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

MamaTex said:


> Good morning ladies!! It's a new month!! For those in the US, how is everyone celebrating 4th of July? For those in the UK, how will you not celebrate July the 4th? Hehe.

We always go to the parade in our town and then at night we watch the fireworks show. Usually we go to a family member's house for a cook-out but I'm not sure if anyone is planning anything this year.

A new symptom for me: I've been having round ligament pains, especially last night when I would roll over. Had them again this morning, too. I guess that would explain me being bloated - something is happening in there! :D


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ckelly79 said:


> Sunday was 347 Today was 487 bk Thursday for more:/

Let us know what your levels are on Thursday. GL


----------



## dan-o

Ckelly79 said:


> Sunday was 347 Today was 487 bk Thursday for more:/

Ohh good luck with the next one, keeping my fingers crossed it goes up loads on Thursday. :hugs:

Ps. I do keep wondering if they made a mistake with the First one x


----------



## smawfl

Yes I think I've had the occasional round ligament pains too!

Quite low down there?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yeah, really low. Like I'm pulling muscles down there when I move a certain way


----------



## MrsKChicago

Morning, ladies! I got a rude awakening today. One of our dogs is kind of wild in the morning - when I start waking up and check facebook on my phone, she gets excited and prances around the bed. Today, she pranced right onto my boob. Ouch! I told her I was going to send her to the glue factory if she kept it up, but she just kept prancing  She's lucky she's so darn cute. 

I could have had my first appointment on the 22nd, but DH had to work, so I changed it to the 28th. Starting to regret the change now ;) But it's important to both of us that he be there for at least the first one and any ultrasounds.

I realized last night that I'll be 14 weeks on Grandparents Day. I don't know if I can keep a secret that long, but it might be fun to give mom a card signed from my nephew and baby K, with a due date. We don't celebrate Grandparents Day, but I can just be sneaky and suggest we all get lunch or something. It's just a matter of whether I want to wait to tell the rest of the world til 14 weeks - I definitely don't mind waiting to tell mom! I just don't know. If I get hit with bad morning sickness, I'll probably have to spill the beans on our family trip on the weekend of July 20th. 

My brother's wife had no morning sickness with her boy, and her sister only had it with her girls. I'm starting to wonder if there's something to that one...


----------



## Laska5

MrsKChicago said:


> My brother's wife had no morning sickness with her boy, and her sister only had it with her girls. I'm starting to wonder if there's something to that one...

I'm not convinced! I had a friend that had awful morning sickness throughout both of her pregnancies- they were both boys! She was miserable the entire 9 months- poor thing! They decided to adopt a girl instead of go through a 3rd pregnancy like that!


----------



## Bowmans

Hi all

Welcome to the new BFPs.

Went to the doctor today - as expected didn't do much - I said I was pregnant the doctor asked " have you done a test"......

Been referred to the local midwife and apparently she will contact me and do a home visit - must start some spring cleaning.

Round ligament pains - every time I get up too quickly from sitting down - always forget to take it easy getting up :dohh:

I'm having to be extra careful when I speak to friends and family now I have so much I want to share but can't at the moment. Dreading telling my boss - I have worked there 6 years but just got promoted. I know people will ask why I went for promotion when ttc but I had no choice really it was either go for it or risk being made redundant 

Duchess of cambridge had very bad morning sickness and she had baby George


----------



## Laska5

Bowmans said:


> Duchess of cambridge had very bad morning sickness and she had baby George

I suppose the only truth with wives tales is that they are true 50% of the time. :winkwink: Still fun though!


----------



## Bowmans

Laska5 said:


> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> Duchess of cambridge had very bad morning sickness and she had baby George
> 
> I suppose the only truth with wives tales is that they are all 50% true! :winkwink: Still fun though!Click to expand...

Do you have any preference laska?


----------



## chelsealynnb

A little concerned today because basically all my breast soreness is gone...but I'm reading it's normal for symptoms to come and go. Blah!


----------



## smawfl

Yep mine are on and off too Chelsea. 

Although most evenings I'm so pleased to be able to take my bra off!


----------



## Mya209

Been having loads of symptoms and today NOTHING feel completely normal!!! It's really disconcerting!! It's normal though, right?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine come and go, too. The only thing that's been consistent is having to pee a lot and being hungry every couple hours.


----------



## Mya209

Bowmans - I just got promoted too (on purpose for more money for my maternity pay and a better status when going back to work) Its fair game, if you ask me!


----------



## Bowmans

Mya209 said:


> Bowmans - I just got promoted too (on purpose for more money for my maternity pay and a better status when going back to work) Its fair game, if you ask me!

Well the extra maternity pay will definately come in handy.:winkwink:


----------



## MamaTex

Mya209 said:


> Been having loads of symptoms and today NOTHING feel completely normal!!! It's really disconcerting!! It's normal though, right?

Yes. 

:winkwink:

Some moments I feel like I need to sit down after walking around a bit and then the next moment, I feel 100% like my formerly non pregnant self. Bodies play too many mind games, don't they?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Phew! Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm having a rough evening :( Remembering how crappy first trimester is.


----------



## southerngirl2

MrsKChicago said:


> Mine come and go, too. The only thing that's been consistent is having to pee a lot and being hungry every couple hours.



Usually once I slack off on my water intake (after 12) I don't have to pee much... but I have been! So weird...


----------



## bucherwurm

Hey all.
I don't know if anyone has this problem, but what would you do about second hand smoke? Neither me or husband smoke, but my parents do. We visit them quite often. I don't want to tell for a little while, but I also don't want to expose the little one, no matter how small, to it. Any advice?


----------



## Laska5

Bowmans said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> Duchess of cambridge had very bad morning sickness and she had baby George
> 
> I suppose the only truth with wives tales is that they are all 50% true! :winkwink: Still fun though!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any preference laska?Click to expand...

Since Hubby already has a son who I've helped raise since he was 9 (he's now 18). We would both love a girl but all I'm praying for is a healthy baby!!!

Went to the Dr. Today for a blood test, that'll take a couple days to come in but another urine today was positive! I'm still in shock that this is happening so soon!


----------



## Laska5

chelsealynnb said:


> Phew! Glad I'm not the only one!

I was feeling pretty normal today too, but this afternoon the pressure/cramps have started! The ladies are tender to touch but not really sore.


----------



## MrsKChicago

southerngirl2 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Mine come and go, too. The only thing that's been consistent is having to pee a lot and being hungry every couple hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually once I slack off on my water intake (after 12) I don't have to pee much... but I have been! So weird...Click to expand...

I've always had to pee more than average, so pregnancy is just extra fun :shipw:


----------



## curlykate

Hello, ladies! May I join?
My second LO is due March 1st, although I'm secretly hoping for a February birthdate, as I don't want both LOs being born in the same month. I know it's silly, but I'm allowed to be silly! lol


----------



## southerngirl2

MrsKChicago said:


> southerngirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Mine come and go, too. The only thing that's been consistent is having to pee a lot and being hungry every couple hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually once I slack off on my water intake (after 12) I don't have to pee much... but I have been! So weird...Click to expand...
> 
> I've always had to pee more than average, so pregnancy is just extra fun :shipw:Click to expand...

Haha I do too!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're going to see How to Train Your Dragon 2 tonight. I'm a little worried I won't make it through  Thankfully we're seeing a short movie and not one of those 3 hour epics!

I'm already waking up to pee once overnight. I'm really afraid of the third trimester. Maybe I'll buy some extra extra large diapers ;)


----------



## hanni

bucherwurm said:


> Hey all.
> I don't know if anyone has this problem, but what would you do about second hand smoke? Neither me or husband smoke, but my parents do. We visit them quite often. I don't want to tell for a little while, but I also don't want to expose the little one, no matter how small, to it. Any advice?

Could you make up an excuse such as you've got a sore chest/throat and ask them to go outside? 

If it was my parents I'd just moan and nag them to go outside as I don't want to smell of it. Just depends on the kind of relationship you have with them I suppose. Could try just asking them out right not to and using the excuse it's uncomfortable/it stinks? 

Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## Laska5

curlykate said:


> Hello, ladies! May I join?
> My second LO is due March 1st, although I'm secretly hoping for a February birthdate, as I don't want both LOs being born in the same month. I know it's silly, but I'm allowed to be silly! lol

welcome Curly & congrats on your BFP!


----------



## missfrick

Maybe I sound stupid, but me and SO bd (is it still called that once I'm preggo?) and he hit me once in a weird spot inside that sent pain through my uterus... is this bad? He went softer after that, but I can't help but think something bad could have happened?


----------



## chimama

Congrats curly! We have the same due date.
I have ultrasound scheduled for Monday, July 7th so looking forward to it. 

I went on a hospital tour yesterday and felt odd with these group of ladies who looked like they could go into labor any second! It was fun though and we saw two cute babies in the nursery. At that point, no one was listening to the tour guide and was just admiring how cute the babies looked!

I liked the hospital (the best in the state) but I have another tour at the end of the month for another hospital that uses more midwives (their CS rate is also lower). The second hospital is also about 5 minutes from my house and I don't have to pay for parking every time I come for antenatal. I also get a chance to meet the midwives at the second hospital so will see if I feel comfortable using them.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Well the morning sickness has kicked in. Not to the point of vomitting but the feeling neausiated all the time and can you say bloated?!?

I just rang to get bloods and my OB/FS is on leave till the end of next week so I will have to be happy with my lines getting darker till he returns.

I guess I should go to the chemist and get my progesterone pessaries.


----------



## hanni

missfrick said:


> Maybe I sound stupid, but me and SO bd (is it still called that once I'm preggo?) and he hit me once in a weird spot inside that sent pain through my uterus... is this bad? He went softer after that, but I can't help but think something bad could have happened?

He's probably just hit your cervix which will be extra sensitive and tender at the minute. Baby had a lot of cushioning so I can't imagine it doing any harm! I have this happen to me quite often, even before pregnancy. Just take it easier for a while.


----------



## missfrick

hanni said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I sound stupid, but me and SO bd (is it still called that once I'm preggo?) and he hit me once in a weird spot inside that sent pain through my uterus... is this bad? He went softer after that, but I can't help but think something bad could have happened?
> 
> He's probably just hit your cervix which will be extra sensitive and tender at the minute. Baby had a lot of cushioning so I can't imagine it doing any harm! I have this happen to me quite often, even before pregnancy. Just take it easier for a while.Click to expand...

Oh I hope you're right! Every ache and twinge just makes me nervous - the next 25 days (until my first US) can't come fast enough.


----------



## hanni

missfrick said:


> Oh I hope you're right! Every ache and twinge just makes me nervous - the next 25 days (until my first US) can't come fast enough.

I know the feeling! Mine is in 3 weeks. Can't stop worrying. Had some mild cramping earlier and was panicking. So glad to have everyone on here for support!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well had some sharp pains on my right side earlier so of course I started googling ectopic pregnancy like a mad woman! It was like a sharp stabbing pain that lasted only a second and would come and go. It happened probably 7 times over the course of a few hours. I know it's rare but it still worries me. 10 more days until my ultrasound, these are going to be the longest 10 days of my life :coffee:


----------



## missfrick

chelsealynnb said:


> Well had some sharp pains on my right side earlier so of course I started googling ectopic pregnancy like a mad woman! It was like a sharp stabbing pain that lasted only a second and would come and go. It happened probably 7 times over the course of a few hours. I know it's rare but it still worries me. 10 more days until my ultrasound, these are going to be the longest 10 days of my life :coffee:

I have been having all kinds of sharp pains too - I refuse to Google ectopic (I'm at a high risk and am scared enough of it), I have already Google'd miscarriages and am sufficiently freaked out. I told my concerns to my SO, who told me the worrying started the day I got BFP and isn't going to stop for the rest of the child's life... he's really right...


----------



## madtowngirl

Hi ladies, I hope it's okay if I join in. I just got my BFP on Saturday, due on March 03, 2015. This is my first pregnancy after a loss, so I am on a constant roller coaster of being excited and terrified.


----------



## chelsealynnb

madtowngirl said:


> Hi ladies, I hope it's okay if I join in. I just got my BFP on Saturday, due on March 03, 2015. This is my first pregnancy after a loss, so I am on a constant roller coaster of being excited and terrified.

Congrats! And welcome to the club. I think that's how most of us feel. Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## missfrick

madtowngirl said:


> Hi ladies, I hope it's okay if I join in. I just got my BFP on Saturday, due on March 03, 2015. This is my first pregnancy after a loss, so I am on a constant roller coaster of being excited and terrified.

Congrats! I am definitely on that ride right next to you; this group is awesome support!


----------



## Teilana

Got my bfp today!

Going off my lmp I'm due around March 4. Calling the dr tomorrow to schedule my confirmation appointment. 

Congrats and h&h 9 months to us all.


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations new ladies!


----------



## lucy1

Curse of finding out so early, I'm looking at everyone's apple seeds going 'awwwwwwww, I wanna be an Appleseed' haha


----------



## dan-o

Welcome and congrats to tellana, curlykate and madtowngirl!! Wow it's starting to get busier now,can't wait until our whole month is full! X


----------



## MrsKChicago

lucy1 said:


> Curse of finding out so early, I'm looking at everyone's apple seeds going 'awwwwwwww, I wanna be an Appleseed' haha

Ha! I felt the same way, I was a poppyseed for a week and a half... I totally went and looked at my signature at midnight :D


----------



## chelsealynnb

MrsKChicago said:


> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> Curse of finding out so early, I'm looking at everyone's apple seeds going 'awwwwwwww, I wanna be an Appleseed' haha
> 
> Ha! I felt the same way, I was a poppyseed for a week and a half... I totally went and looked at my signature at midnight :DClick to expand...

Same here! I found out at 9dpo, my tests picked up a rediculously low amount of HCG...had my blood drawn the next day and my level was at 10! :dohh:


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi ladies! Just checking in, hope everyone's doing wonderful! 
As for me, I have my second set of bloodwork scheduled for this morning and will get the results later today! My first round of bloods my level was at 42 @ 12dpo, so today I'm 18dpo and I'm hoping and praying it's over 350!!!! Early pregnancy is SO nerve racking!!! My dr. Gives a scan once your levels hit 2,000 so hopefully that will be early next week!!!! FX!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

At the lab now getting my blood drawn again. Hoping for a level of about 5,000 today. Fx'd! Oh, and the sore boobs are back. They mostly get sore at night after I haven't moved around for awhile.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies! Just checking in, hope everyone's doing wonderful!
> As for me, I have my second set of bloodwork scheduled for this morning and will get the results later today! My first round of bloods my level was at 42 @ 12dpo, so today I'm 18dpo and I'm hoping and praying it's over 350!!!! Early pregnancy is SO nerve racking!!! My dr. Gives a scan once your levels hit 2,000 so hopefully that will be early next week!!!! FX!!

Good luck!! Update is with your levels later!


----------



## Laska5

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies! Just checking in, hope everyone's doing wonderful!
> As for me, I have my second set of bloodwork scheduled for this morning and will get the results later today! My first round of bloods my level was at 42 @ 12dpo, so today I'm 18dpo and I'm hoping and praying it's over 350!!!! Early pregnancy is SO nerve racking!!! My dr. Gives a scan once your levels hit 2,000 so hopefully that will be early next week!!!! FX!!

Thats awesome, where abouts do you live? I'm surprised at everyone getting so much blood work done. Are these elective tests or is your doctor ordering them? I just had one visit yesterday, if the numbers are good I don't plan on having another one unless symptoms start pointing to mc or ectopic. Just trying to sit back, relax & trust my body to do it's thing! I'm already amazed at what it's accomplished so far!

Another symptom for me! I think it's my most annoying symptom right now - having a SUPER oily feeling face!! (I know nothing to complain about right?) I don't really have any acne right now but for the past couple of days my face has just had this weird oily feeling- I've never really had Oily skin. It's sort of like that feeling when you forget to put on deoderent & you start getting sticky in your armpits? That's how my face feels- no matter how much I was it!! yuck! I'm also super hot! But again, I really can't complain so far, I did get a good nights sleep last night & feel ready to tackle the day! I've got a lot of shopping, packing & preparing for our lake trip, I'll be telling my parents tomorrow! I can not wait for their reactions, they have no clue!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Thanks Chelsea...good luck with your bloodwork too! 
Hi Laska, I'm from upstate New York! The only reason I get so much bloodwork done is cause I was going to a fertility specialist for awhile. All my tests came back normal and I have a regular period and ovulation, it just was just taking a lot longer than I expected to conceive! I took clomid and femara for about 6 months and nothing!! It's when I took a month off I conceived naturally!! How freakin crazy!! Lol.


----------



## southerngirl2

lucy1 said:


> Curse of finding out so early, I'm looking at everyone's apple seeds going 'awwwwwwww, I wanna be an Appleseed' haha

Haha me too! I've only got 2 more days til appleseed! Lol


----------



## Laska5

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Thanks Chelsea...good luck with your bloodwork too!
> Hi Laska, I'm from upstate New York! The only reason I get so much bloodwork done is cause I was going to a fertility specialist for awhile. All my tests came back normal and I have a regular period and ovulation, it just was just taking a lot longer than I expected to conceive! I took clomid and femara for about 6 months and nothing!! It's when I took a month off I conceived naturally!! How freakin crazy!! Lol.

oh wow, thats amazing & I totally get it now!!! Congratulations for conceiving naturally! Hoping all your bloodwork stays good! We are due date buddies!!!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your betas ladies!


----------



## missfrick

214 at 4+3... I think it's good? It might be 4+2... They're not doing a repeat since I only got it done at a clinic... so that's frustrating... Saw a website that said at 4+3 it should be above 400... ugh!


----------



## dan-o

That's about what mine would have been with ds1, I was 54 at 12dpo x


----------



## javajack

Hey guys!! I just got a BFP yesterday ( and again this morning). We have been trying/not preventing for 8 years so I am kinda blown away right now. 

I have had a little bit of spotting ( pink) this morning which is making me super nervous. 

Anyway according to my due date calculator I will be due March 8th. I go to my OB in a few weeks.


----------



## Mya209

Only had one blood test in the whole of my last pregnancy and I think that was at 10 weeks. There isn't a lot of contact here and with second babies even less midwife appointments than before


----------



## dan-o

javajack said:


> Hey guys!! I just got a BFP yesterday ( and again this morning). We have been trying/not preventing for 8 years so I am kinda blown away right now.
> 
> I have had a little bit of spotting ( pink) this morning which is making me super nervous.
> 
> Anyway according to my due date calculator I will be due March 8th. I of to my OB in a few weeks.

Welcome javajack, congrats on your BFP, same EDD as me!


----------



## MamaTex

javajack said:


> Hey guys!! I just got a BFP yesterday ( and again this morning). We have been trying/not preventing for 8 years so I am kinda blown away right now.
> 
> I have had a little bit of spotting ( pink) this morning which is making me super nervous.
> 
> Anyway according to my due date calculator I will be due March 8th. I go to my OB in a few weeks.

Wow!!! BFP long overdue eh? :) Congrats!!

AFM I had to reschedule my initial prenatal appointment for later this month but wanted to get blood work done sooner than that. I found a place that does lab work for cheap (well, cheap compared to other quotes I got) so I will go in at noon to have my blood drawn for an HCG number. By the time I go back, it may be a week later but I can at least get an idea of how I am doing!! Feeling ok. 

I tested last night with a First Response and the test line was darker than the control line. When I tested with FMU the test line was even darker, which I have read means there is so much HCG it is using up all the dye for the test line. Hopefully that is a good sign. 

The bottom one is July 1st and the test on top is from FMU this morning


----------



## dan-o

They are blazing mamatex! :wohoo:


----------



## missfrick

Just got a call ordering a recheck of my levels... Fingers crossed! 

Congrats to the new BFPs excited to share the journey!


----------



## chelsealynnb

HCG came back at 4,045. Nurse said that is great and that the higher your levels get, the longer it takes them to double. Yay!


----------



## MamaTex

dan-o said:


> They are blazing mamatex! :wohoo:

Yes. I was so relieved to see the line has gotten darker since I tested. Granted, it was with a different pink dye test than I used when I was 12, 13, and 14 dpo but the lines on the first two tests were pretty early. Yesterday I was 5 weeks so these tests were 19dpo and 20dpo. 

:happydance:

Oh and update on my bloods: I scheduled for this afternoon but I think it would be less stress on me if I go in next week. My husband is off and we need to get some things out of the way today. 

Presently eating a nectarine for my mid morning snack!!


----------



## molly86

Huge congrats javajack. I can't imagine how happy you must be feeling after waiting so long for it. Has anyone else avoided having sex since finding out? I know I'm being stupid but can't help it. I just can't stand the thought of doing it with a baby inside me.


----------



## MamaTex

molly86 said:


> Huge congrats javajack. I can't imagine how happy you must be feeling after waiting so long for it. Has anyone else avoided having sex since finding out? I know I'm being stupid but can't help it. I just can't stand the thought of doing it with a baby inside me.

I have been too tired at the end of the day lately for sex, but orgasms are good for you during pregnancy. Unless your doctor identifies a problem and tells you otherwise, I would have sex if you feel good enough to have it! The baby has no idea what is going on. Happy mommy, happy baby!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

MamaTex said:


> javajack said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys!! I just got a BFP yesterday ( and again this morning). We have been trying/not preventing for 8 years so I am kinda blown away right now.
> 
> I have had a little bit of spotting ( pink) this morning which is making me super nervous.
> 
> Anyway according to my due date calculator I will be due March 8th. I go to my OB in a few weeks.
> 
> Wow!!! BFP long overdue eh? :) Congrats!!
> 
> AFM I had to reschedule my initial prenatal appointment for later this month but wanted to get blood work done sooner than that. I found a place that does lab work for cheap (well, cheap compared to other quotes I got) so I will go in at noon to have my blood drawn for an HCG number. By the time I go back, it may be a week later but I can at least get an idea of how I am doing!! Feeling ok.
> 
> I tested last night with a First Response and the test line was darker than the control line. When I tested with FMU the test line was even darker, which I have read means there is so much HCG it is using up all the dye for the test line. Hopefully that is a good sign.
> 
> The bottom one is July 1st and the test on top is from FMU this morning
> 
> View attachment 780725Click to expand...


Look at those beautiful, blazing lines! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Fantastic numbers Chelsea! 

Molly I haven't DTD either, been so tired and not been in the mood at all! If it's anything like my other pregnancies, my libido should reappear, so I'm not too worried :flower:

Mamatex, you'd be able to have a scan by next week rather than bloods!!!


----------



## dan-o

Omg I just ate a few squares of dark chocolate, and I'm now groaning with nausea and clammy. 
Yay for symptoms, but ughhhhhh :sick: lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just haven't been in the mood at all. DH hasn't complained, I think he's probably a little freaked out by the idea.


----------



## lucy1

Off to see Elton John tonight wooooo but feel like I've been hit with a bus, I am so so tired! Had a weak coffee at 3 and just about to have another one (my fill of caffeine for the day, I don't usually drink it so hoping it will help me get through it as he's on until late).

Must keep reminding myself, I am pregnant not ill :haha:


----------



## Laska5

We DTD once since we found out on Sunday. Hubby has just been all puffed up & prideful (in a cute & funny way) since then! He's all like "I've still got it" & saying funny things (he has an 18 year old as well). He's been wanting to DTD pretty much everyday but I've been so tired & not in the mood!! Kinda feel bad that I keep rejecting him. lol.


----------



## Missbx

Anyone not had any sickness yet? I'm about 5weeks 2days or 4 weeks 5 days still not been sick or felt it x


----------



## Loozle

We haven't dtd since finding out either actually. Although it's mainly because (warning, tmi!) the progesterone pessaries have me constantly leaking, which isn't exactly a turn on :rofl: 
I'm 5 weeks tomorrow! :happydance: although I have been worrying today as my symptoms seem to have gone?? Here's hoping they're back tomorrow!


----------



## Mya209

I felt a bit sick but have felt normal the last few days


----------



## chelsealynnb

Uuuurgh, I'm calculating all my beta numbers and am starting to get a little worried because my doubling time is increasing so much :nope:

Between first and second: doubling time of 24.3 hours

third and fourth: 31.5 hours

fifth and sixth: 72.85 hours :shrug:

I know the doubling time is supposed to increase the higher your HCG levels get but this is really concerning me!! :cry:


----------



## dan-o

Loozle I gave up putting them there when I was pregnant with ds2, what a mess they make, they always go up the back door now! Gross but necessary, and fairly mess free lol :haha:


----------



## missfrick

Just had my blood taken. Praying for over 500 when I call tomorrow morning... 

I wish I had sorer bbs or was throwing up or something... Is that weird to say? I'm going to buy some Dollarama cheapies to hold me over.


----------



## dan-o

chelsealynnb said:


> Uuuurgh, I'm calculating all my beta numbers and am starting to get a little worried because my doubling time is increasing so much :nope:
> 
> Between first and second: doubling time of 24.3 hours
> 
> third and fourth: 31.5 hours
> 
> fifth and sixth: 72.85 hours :shrug:
> 
> I know the doubling time is supposed to increase the higher your HCG levels get but this is really concerning me!! :cry:

Totally normal once you get past 1000 or so, otherwise you'd end up in the millions really quick!!!! When's you first scan? My EPU always go by scan rather than bloods (unless they can't see anything) as it's so variable. I think your numbers are great :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Missbx said:


> Anyone not had any sickness yet? I'm about 5weeks 2days or 4 weeks 5 days still not been sick or felt it x

I haven't had any. A lot of the websites I've looked at say it usually starts around 6 weeks, so we're not in the clear yet.


----------



## ruthb

Yeah im 5 weeks 1 day and not really had any symptoms other than sore nips that disappeared a week ago! Keep testing to keep myself sane, docs tomorrow though! :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

dan-o said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Uuuurgh, I'm calculating all my beta numbers and am starting to get a little worried because my doubling time is increasing so much :nope:
> 
> Between first and second: doubling time of 24.3 hours
> 
> third and fourth: 31.5 hours
> 
> fifth and sixth: 72.85 hours :shrug:
> 
> I know the doubling time is supposed to increase the higher your HCG levels get but this is really concerning me!! :cry:
> 
> Totally normal once you get past 1000 or so, otherwise you'd end up in the millions really quick!!!! When's you first scan? My EPU always go by scan rather than bloods (unless they can't see anything) as it's so variable. I think your numbers are great :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for your reassurance! My first scan is Friday, July 11th. I'll be 6W4D according to my LMP, but I know I ovulated on CD16 so might put me back a couple days. All of these different websites are so confusing. Some say my increase is low (that it should be at least 60% and mine is 57.9%) and others say "between 1,200 and 6,000 mIU/ml serum hCG levels in early pregnancy, the hCG usually takes 72-96 hours to double." So according to that I'm still rising on the high side? Wth? 



MrsKChicago said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> Anyone not had any sickness yet? I'm about 5weeks 2days or 4 weeks 5 days still not been sick or felt it x
> 
> I haven't had any. A lot of the websites I've looked at say it usually starts around 6 weeks, so we're not in the clear yet.Click to expand...

No sickness over here yet!


----------



## molly86

I'm glad I'm not the only one. Guess I'll feel better after the first time. I'm still getting used to the idea there's a baby inside me. Just got my first symptom though. Sore boobs! Kind if glad as it makes it seen real.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Isn't it funny how we end up complaining about symptoms and complaining about not having symptoms at the same time?


----------



## Loozle

dan-o said:


> Loozle I gave up putting them there when I was pregnant with ds2, what a mess they make, they always go up the back door now! Gross but necessary, and fairly mess free lol :haha:

Stupidly embarrassing question - do they not just leak out of the back door instead? I feel like that would be worse..? :haha:
I just suffered through it for the first trimester with ds2.


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi ladies! 
So I just got my blood test results and it's 614!! My doctor said that was great and I'm SO happy cause when I did the math I would of been happy with at least 336 today!!!! I've calculated that I've been doubling every 37 hrs or so!! Yay what a relief!! They want to see me for my first ultrasound on Sunday at 8:15am!!! I'll be 5 wks 1 day, an should be at 2500 by then!


----------



## chelsealynnb

missfrick said:


> Just had my blood taken. Praying for over 500 when I call tomorrow morning...
> 
> I wish I had sorer bbs or was throwing up or something... Is that weird to say? I'm going to buy some Dollarama cheapies to hold me over.

Good luck! Keep us updated :D



Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies!
> So I just got my blood test results and it's 614!! My doctor said that was great and I'm SO happy cause when I did the math I would of been happy with at least 336 today!!!! I've calculated that I've been doubling every 37 hrs or so!! Yay what a relief!! They want to see me for my first ultrasound on Sunday at 8:15am!!! I'll be 5 wks 1 day, an should be at 2500 by then!

Awesome!


----------



## southerngirl2

MrsKChicago said:


> I just haven't been in the mood at all. DH hasn't complained, I think he's probably a little freaked out by the idea.

I haven't felt like it either! I just don't want to... DH is complaining... I feel bad for saying no... but ughh!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

chelsealynnb said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Just had my blood taken. Praying for over 500 when I call tomorrow morning...
> 
> I wish I had sorer bbs or was throwing up or something... Is that weird to say? I'm going to buy some Dollarama cheapies to hold me over.
> 
> Good luck! Keep us updated :D
> 
> 
> 
> Jaysbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> So I just got my blood test results and it's 614!! My doctor said that was great and I'm SO happy cause when I did the math I would of been happy with at least 336 today!!!! I've calculated that I've been doubling every 37 hrs or so!! Yay what a relief!! They want to see me for my first ultrasound on Sunday at 8:15am!!! I'll be 5 wks 1 day, an should be at 2500 by then!Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I think your numbers look really good!!! Like you said, they do start to double slower as you get up there. I think I read like 72-96 hours or so.


----------



## Laska5

missfrick said:


> Just had my blood taken. Praying for over 500 when I call tomorrow morning...
> 
> I wish I had sorer bbs or was throwing up or something... Is that weird to say? I'm going to buy some Dollarama cheapies to hold me over.

I got my BFP with those dollar store cheapies- it's all I ever bought while we were TTC- those $10 test are really not worth it plus just not in our budget!


----------



## missfrick

Well I just did a cheapie, VERY diluted urine (it was pretty much clear) and I still got 2 lines, so I'm a little more relieved; hoping it means the levels aren't dropping, or else it might not pick up as well ... Tomorrow morning can't come fast enough!

How do you calculate how fast your hCg is increasing?


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls, gosh this thread moves fast if you aren't on top of it haha!

Great numbers everyone - I think they all sound super reassuring. Personally I've never had betas done, so I can't speak from personal experience, but I think they all look great!

I'm starting to get waves of nausea especially when I haven't eaten in a while. Poor DH did a lovely barbeque yesterday for Canada day but the steak just turned my stomach! I ate some potato and corn but had to pass the steak... It just had a weird iron-y kind off taste to it which had me gagging!

Otherwise I made it all night last night without having to get up to pee, so that was nice! 

Counting down the days to first OB appointment...3 weeks tomorrow ( for lots of us !) 

Have a great day girls - I'm going to see if my IT skills are up to posting something hilarious for us all to give us a laugh....

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eVuittFyM34

Have a good laugh everyone!! :)


----------



## DrMum

Now I'm not sure if that worked or not..... Let me know...! :)


----------



## dan-o

missfrick said:


> Well I just did a cheapie, VERY diluted urine (it was pretty much clear) and I still got 2 lines, so I'm a little more relieved; hoping it means the levels aren't dropping, or else it might not pick up as well ... Tomorrow morning can't come fast enough!
> 
> How do you calculate how fast your hCg is increasing?

Try this one :)
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## dan-o

Drmum it's not playing if I click on it :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

OMG! The nurse called and said dr trillet wants to look at the gestational sac before the baby forms so I get to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound too at 1:30! I'm so happy! (Also nervous!)


----------



## missfrick

chelsealynnb said:


> OMG! The nurse called and said dr trillet wants to look at the gestational sac before the baby forms so I get to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound too at 1:30! I'm so happy! (Also nervous!)

Ooooh good luck! I'm so jealous!


----------



## smawfl

Good luck?

Think I might have some mild queasyness going on tonight!


----------



## mummyconfused

Please put me down for 15th. What was everyone's hcg 11 dpo?


----------



## DrMum

Chelsea that's exciting. Let us know how you get on!!

Dan-o I don't know why it won't play....I think I'm being baby brained....

Go to youtube and look up "I'm so pregnant" it's a parody of the iggy azalea I'm so fancy. OMG I laughed my socks off. Maybe one of the more IT savvy girls can post the link as I have failed miserably haha!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It could be a region thing. Sometimes North American videos won't play in Europe, and vice versa. It played for me :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

missfrick said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> OMG! The nurse called and said dr trillet wants to look at the gestational sac before the baby forms so I get to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound too at 1:30! I'm so happy! (Also nervous!)
> 
> Ooooh good luck! I'm so jealous!Click to expand...

Before I got pregnant, doc said he wanted me to have an ultrasound when my levels were between 3,000-5,000. I'm not sure what happens during that time frame but he seems very interested to look!


----------



## chelsealynnb

mummyconfused said:


> Please put me down for 15th. What was everyone's hcg 11 dpo?

Congrats! :D


----------



## Laska5

I received my HCG quantative results back today & my baby brain can't remember if they said 429 or 249! lol! Either way it appears to be normal for 4 weeks! hah! I have no idea how many days post ovulation I am- I was tracking CM & didn't really notice a significant amount this cycle! I was sooo shocked when I got the BFP- still trying to soak it all in! 

Anyone else just randomly start crying at the thought of actually being pregnant (happy tears of course)?


----------



## ItalyRocks83

mummyconfused said:


> Please put me down for 15th. What was everyone's hcg 11 dpo?

Didn't test till 14DPIUI because I had an hcg shot to trigger ovulation, but at 14 days my beta was 187 and then went up to 780 on 17 dpiui. I have a third beta test tomorrow which will be 21 dpiui, fingers crossed for a nice high number


----------



## Laska5

And the nausea begins!! Apparently I have an egg aversion! Gag!!!! 

Not sure how much packing I'll get done tonight, we are suppose to be leaving early in the morning for the lake! I'm also really worried if I'm nauseated because the roads to the lake are about 15 miles of VERY curvy roads & we'll have a 32 ft trailer on the back - braking quickly for me to puke on the side of the road is not going to be possible!!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

C 25 hcg 58 ..... im on a 28 day cycle. Is 58 ok? AF was due in 2 days


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm kind of frustrated; my doctor still hasn't call me back with my first set of betas, and I got my blood drawn on Monday. I'm practically having an anxiety attack over here!

Mummyconfused, maybe this chart could help ease your mind?

HCG levels by week


----------



## Laska5

madtowngirl said:


> I'm kind of frustrated; my doctor still hasn't call me back with my first set of betas, and I got my blood drawn on Monday. I'm practically having an anxiety attack over here!
> 
> Mummyconfused, maybe this chart could help ease your mind?
> 
> HCG levels by week

Did they say they would call? Usually with doctors no news is good news! 
I'd just give them a call in the morning to check in & make sure the lab followed through on sending results!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Laska5 said:


> And the nausea begins!! Apparently I have an egg aversion! Gag!!!!
> 
> Not sure how much packing I'll get done tonight, we are suppose to be leaving early in the morning for the lake! I'm also really worried if I'm nauseated because the roads to the lake are about 15 miles of VERY curvy roads & we'll have a 32 ft trailer on the back - braking quickly for me to puke on the side of the road is not going to be possible!!!!

Oh no! Pack lots of ginger and some good grocery bags with no holes in them.


----------



## Laska5

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh no! Pack lots of ginger and some good grocery bags with no holes in them.

Thanks! What do I do with the ginger?


----------



## missfrick

Add me to the nausea club! Not sure if it's exhaustion or nerves, or actual nausea, but the past 3 nights, around 9pm, I start to get queasy. Also been really weepy tonight! Gonna try to sleep by 11, but I doubt I'll be able to - too nervous about getting my second levels tomorrow morning!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's supposed to ease nausea. You'd need it in some edible form - crystallized, or ginger candy or something :)


----------



## missfrick

madtowngirl said:


> I'm kind of frustrated; my doctor still hasn't call me back with my first set of betas, and I got my blood drawn on Monday. I'm practically having an anxiety attack over here!
> 
> Mummyconfused, maybe this chart could help ease your mind?
> 
> HCG levels by week

I got mine drawn at a clinic, and was told to call in the next morning, no issues. Got my levels over the phone (unfortunately they were kinda low so then I got a call back saying to come in for a recheck). The fact they haven't called you, in my opinion, is an excellent sign!


----------



## chelsealynnb

madtowngirl said:


> I'm kind of frustrated; my doctor still hasn't call me back with my first set of betas, and I got my blood drawn on Monday. I'm practically having an anxiety attack over here!
> 
> Mummyconfused, maybe this chart could help ease your mind?
> 
> HCG levels by week

My doctors office wouldn't call me with my HCG results unless they're abnormal. I'm always the one calling & bugging them for the results!


----------



## Laska5

MrsKChicago said:


> It's supposed to ease nausea. You'd need it in some edible form - crystallized, or ginger candy or something :)

oh gotcha! I think I have some crystallized ginger I've been saving for a special occasion! hah! ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Laska5 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> It's supposed to ease nausea. You'd need it in some edible form - crystallized, or ginger candy or something :)
> 
> oh gotcha! I think I have some crystallized ginger I've been saving for a special occasion! hah! ;)Click to expand...

I hope it helps! I've also heard lemon and sour candy can help. I haven't had a chance to test anything, though.


----------



## madtowngirl

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! Since I suffered a loss before, and it's taken us so long to get pregnant again, I'm so incredibly paranoid! Every time I feel anything in the nether regions, I run to the bathroom to make sure everything is okay!


----------



## missfrick

madtowngirl said:


> Thanks for the reassurance ladies! Since I suffered a loss before, and it's taken us so long to get pregnant again, I'm so incredibly paranoid! Every time I feel anything in the nether regions, I run to the bathroom to make sure everything is okay!

OMG every time I wipe I'm expecting to see blood! Doesn't help that the discharge is increasing daily...
This group is so amazing everyone is so supportive!


----------



## madtowngirl

missfrick - the discharge totally freaks me out!!! This is one aspect of pregnancy that I didn't anticipate!


----------



## Captain

Hi ladies!

I've known I'm pregnant for two weeks now, at first I took a wild guess at my dates and figured I'd be due end of February, so I joined one of the Feb groups, but after a little math (and some educated guesses) I should be due more around the 10th of March! I'm continuing to post in the February group but I thought I should probably join in with my own month, too!

This will be my first, OH and I are very, very excited! We have our first ultrasound booked for July 18th, four days after we're home from a trip to Vegas! We also live on a sailboat, so hopefully y'all will be interested in the challenges of adapting our boat for our little bump!

(Oh, and ignore the ticker, I just really wanted one!! I'm going to update it with the correct date after our ultrasound!!)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm definitely interested in how you'll fit a baby on a sailboat. And here I'm worried about fitting a baby into a house!


----------



## missfrick

Captain said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've known I'm pregnant for two weeks now, at first I took a wild guess at my dates and figured I'd be due end of February, so I joined one of the Feb groups, but after a little math (and some educated guesses) I should be due more around the 10th of March! I'm continuing to post in the February group but I thought I should probably join in with my own month, too!
> 
> This will be my first, OH and I are very, very excited! We have our first ultrasound booked for July 18th, four days after we're home from a trip to Vegas! We also live on a sailboat, so hopefully y'all will be interested in the challenges of adapting our boat for our little bump!
> 
> (Oh, and ignore the ticker, I just really wanted one!! I'm going to update it with the correct date after our ultrasound!!)

Welcome and congrats! AND... you live on a sailboat? I am so intrigued!


----------



## Laska5

Captain said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've known I'm pregnant for two weeks now, at first I took a wild guess at my dates and figured I'd be due end of February, so I joined one of the Feb groups, but after a little math (and some educated guesses) I should be due more around the 10th of March! I'm continuing to post in the February group but I thought I should probably join in with my own month, too!
> 
> This will be my first, OH and I are very, very excited! We have our first ultrasound booked for July 18th, four days after we're home from a trip to Vegas! We also live on a sailboat, so hopefully y'all will be interested in the challenges of adapting our boat for our little bump!
> 
> (Oh, and ignore the ticker, I just really wanted one!! I'm going to update it with the correct date after our ultrasound!!)

thats awesome that you live in a sailboat! My husband & I have been discussing downsizing & selling our home to help pay off a lot of school loan debt that we have & live in an RV. I'm actually very excited about the adventure & look forward to a simpler way of living!! Not having a house to vacuum & keep up with is very intriguing! lol!


----------



## Bowmans

MrsKChicago said:


> I just haven't been in the mood at all. DH hasn't complained, I think he's probably a little freaked out by the idea.

Hubby is terrified to come near me and since I had that spotting I'm scared too....


----------



## Bowmans

missfrick said:


> Add me to the nausea club! Not sure if it's exhaustion or nerves, or actual nausea, but the past 3 nights, around 9pm, I start to get queasy. Also been really weepy tonight! Gonna try to sleep by 11, but I doubt I'll be able to - too nervous about getting my second levels tomorrow morning!

Glad I'm not the only one burst into tears twice yesterday which us soooo not me. Silly hormones!! Felt so silly - don't think hubby is looking forward to me being on a 9 month emotional roller coaster.


----------



## chimama

Captain - welcome! I'm also on both threads as well so you are in good company.

is the sailboat anchored all the time or do you sail sometimes?


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm ridiculously tired. And Amelia has decided now she'd like to stop her daily nap. I was looking forward to having a nap myself! 

Constantly slightly nauseous, much worse in the evenings. Feeling a little weak and drained. 

Ate spaghetti for breakfast..


----------



## Loozle

Morning ladies! Massive craving for a bowl of Lucky Charms today so I had to go to Tesco and buy a box - they're £5 for a box :dohh: I hope this isn't an ongoing craving because it could get expensive :haha:


----------



## chelsealynnb

missfrick said:


> madtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance ladies! Since I suffered a loss before, and it's taken us so long to get pregnant again, I'm so incredibly paranoid! Every time I feel anything in the nether regions, I run to the bathroom to make sure everything is okay!
> 
> OMG every time I wipe I'm expecting to see blood! Doesn't help that the discharge is increasing daily...
> This group is so amazing everyone is so supportive!Click to expand...

^ Me too! I always check the toilet paper :dohh:

Ultrasound today. I'm pretty nervous. 6 hours away! Doc said once your HCG levels reach 4,000 you should be able to see 'something' (not such exactly what that something is - just the sac? Yolk & fetal pole too?) At least after today I won't have to worry about ectopic. I'll post the ultrasound pic ASAP after my appointment!

Captain - welcome! & living on a boat? How interesting! Do you live on it year round?


----------



## Loozle

I just tested again with a cb digital and got my 3+ ! :happydance: I'm over the moon that things seem to be progressing well :cloud9: 

On a completely different subject, before I got my bfp, oh and I had asked mil to have the boys overnight for us this Sunday. The plan was for us to drop them off around lunchtime on Sunday, she'd have them overnight, take ds1 to school and have ds2 for us until we got back in time to pick up ds1 from school. We were planning to go to Alton Towers (theme park for non uk ladies!) We would have been staying in the hotel there and going there on the Sunday afternoon and the Monday before coming home. Now we're not sure what to do, we haven't actually booked Alton Towers and oh said we shouldn't go as I wouldn't be able to go on the rides. I said that I could probably go on some of them.

Anyway, the point of this is that now we don't know what to do Sunday/Monday. He's got next week off work and I booked Monday off work. Mil will still be having the boys but I'm having a mind blank about what to do.

Any ideas? If it helps, we live in Surrey, so not too far from London but we don't necessarily have to go to London. I don't have a valid passport (it's expired!) or I'd even be looking at the possibility of Paris or something as it doesn't actually take that long to get there.


----------



## MamaTex

Loozle said:


> Morning ladies! Massive craving for a bowl of Lucky Charms today so I had to go to Tesco and buy a box - they're £5 for a box :dohh: I hope this isn't an ongoing craving because it could get expensive :haha:

Wow!! That is almost $9 in US currency. My goodness!! Then again, satisfying a sugar craving is priceless. I baked cookies yesterday. 

Last night I went to bed before 10 pm. I used to stay up until 11:30pm but now I can barely make it past 9:30pm. I woke back up a little after 1 am and had to deal with these cramps that would not let me sleep for awhile. Once they calmed down, I was able to go back to sleep. Holy cow, they came out of nowhere.


----------



## dan-o

mummyconfused said:


> Please put me down for 15th. What was everyone's hcg 11 dpo?

Welcome and congrats hun!! Mine was 31 at 10dpo this time and 52 at 12dpo with DS1 if that helps at all x


----------



## dan-o

chelsealynnb said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance ladies! Since I suffered a loss before, and it's taken us so long to get pregnant again, I'm so incredibly paranoid! Every time I feel anything in the nether regions, I run to the bathroom to make sure everything is okay!
> 
> OMG every time I wipe I'm expecting to see blood! Doesn't help that the discharge is increasing daily...
> This group is so amazing everyone is so supportive!Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Me too! I always check the toilet paper :dohh:
> 
> Ultrasound today. I'm pretty nervous. 6 hours away! Doc said once your HCG levels reach 4,000 you should be able to see 'something' (not such exactly what that something is - just the sac? Yolk & fetal pole too?) At least after today I won't have to worry about ectopic. I'll post the ultrasound pic ASAP after my appointment!
> 
> Captain - welcome! & living on a boat? How interesting! Do you live on it year round?Click to expand...

Good luck hun, you should hopefully see a sac!!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

chelsealynnb said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance ladies! Since I suffered a loss before, and it's taken us so long to get pregnant again, I'm so incredibly paranoid! Every time I feel anything in the nether regions, I run to the bathroom to make sure everything is okay!
> 
> OMG every time I wipe I'm expecting to see blood! Doesn't help that the discharge is increasing daily...
> This group is so amazing everyone is so supportive!Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Me too! I always check the toilet paper :dohh:
> 
> Ultrasound today. I'm pretty nervous. 6 hours away! Doc said once your HCG levels reach 4,000 you should be able to see 'something' (not such exactly what that something is - just the sac? Yolk & fetal pole too?) At least after today I won't have to worry about ectopic. I'll post the ultrasound pic ASAP after my appointment!
> 
> Captain - welcome! & living on a boat? How interesting! Do you live on it year round?Click to expand...

Good luck!!!! Yep you should def see the sac and fetal pole at this point! The specialist I see says once you get to 2,000 you can see that! So excited for you!


----------



## smawfl

Good luck with the scan Chelsea!


----------



## dan-o

Loozle congrats on the 3+ :happydance: how were they lucky charms? :p

Mamatex, I had leg cramps with ds2, I'd completely forgotten about them! Apparently bananas can help... If you can stomach them.. 

Coffee puffin, I'm feeling much the same, like someone's pulled the plug out of my energy reserves! Spaghetti for breakfast sounds pretty good to me :haha:

Madtowngirl, did you get your betas? So stressful, I've avoided them this time, totally did my head in last time!


----------



## dan-o

Captain said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've known I'm pregnant for two weeks now, at first I took a wild guess at my dates and figured I'd be due end of February, so I joined one of the Feb groups, but after a little math (and some educated guesses) I should be due more around the 10th of March! I'm continuing to post in the February group but I thought I should probably join in with my own month, too!
> 
> This will be my first, OH and I are very, very excited! We have our first ultrasound booked for July 18th, four days after we're home from a trip to Vegas! We also live on a sailboat, so hopefully y'all will be interested in the challenges of adapting our boat for our little bump!
> 
> (Oh, and ignore the ticker, I just really wanted one!! I'm going to update it with the correct date after our ultrasound!!)

Congrats hun and welcome aboard! X (no pun intended :haha:)


----------



## Laska5

Bowmans said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I just haven't been in the mood at all. DH hasn't complained, I think he's probably a little freaked out by the idea.
> 
> Hubby is terrified to come near me and since I had that spotting I'm scared too....Click to expand...

When did you have spotting? I missed that!


----------



## javajack

Second morning in a row that I woke up with cramps and some spotting. Nothing that needs a pad... just pink on the toilet paper. I am so scared it is AF coming. I keep telling myself three positive tests and 3 days late.. still ....SO worried.


----------



## madtowngirl

Oh javajack, I am keeping my fingers crossed that your spotting stops soon!


----------



## madtowngirl

dan-o said:


> Loozle congrats on the 3+ :happydance: how were they lucky charms? :p
> 
> Mamatex, I had leg cramps with ds2, I'd completely forgotten about them! Apparently bananas can help... If you can stomach them..
> 
> Coffee puffin, I'm feeling much the same, like someone's pulled the plug out of my energy reserves! Spaghetti for breakfast sounds pretty good to me :haha:
> 
> Madtowngirl, did you get your betas? So stressful, I've avoided them this time, totally did my head in last time!

Not yet, the lab tech told me to call if I haven't heard anything by 2 o'clock today. Otherwise I won't find out until Monday with the holiday!


----------



## missfrick

Ok, so Monday my hCG was 214, and yesterday (Wednesday, 2 days later) they were 558!!! I still think they might be low, but they have doubled in less than 48 hours, so I think that's ok?

Also, OB called and since I'm high risk I now get my first scan at 6 weeks!!!


----------



## dan-o

Perfect missfrick!! Roll on scan day!

Javajack hope it stops soon hun, nothing like a bit of spotting to put you on edge x

Madtowngirl, hope you get your results soon, I hate waiting for them so much!


----------



## chelsealynnb

javajack said:


> Second morning in a row that I woke up with cramps and some spotting. Nothing that needs a pad... just pink on the toilet paper. I am so scared it is AF coming. I keep telling myself three positive tests and 3 days late.. still ....SO worried.

Hoping it stops soon! 


At the park with the kids, then dropping them off at grandma's to head to my scan. 2 more hours!


----------



## Loozle

Good luck for your scan chelsealynn! And yours missfrick, you'll be 6 weeks in no time! 
Javajack :hugs: hopefully it's just your little bean getting settled in there. 
Dan-o - the lucky charms were amazing! Completely full of crap of course and I probably shouldn't be eating them as they must have zero nutritional value but I figure that as long as the junk is in moderation, it's ok!
I hope you're feeling a bit better now coffeepuffin!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Javajack, I hope it's nothing. Don't they say 1/3 of women have some spotting in the first trimester with healthy pregnancies?

I can't believe someone in our group has an ultrasound already! I can't wait to see it! I'm tempted to make a little ticker counting down to my first appointment, but I think that's kind of ticker overload ;) And I don't know if I'll get an ultrasound at that one anyway - I should have asked.

I still don't have the fatigue. I work from home, and DH has been doing a big overnight petsitting job, which always leads to bad sleep habits for me. I think I turned off the lights at 3am last night... Sigh... I was hoping pregnancy would get me on a normal human schedule. I'm getting the hang of how to space out my water during the day so I'm not waking up bursting with pee halfway through the night, at least.

Still no nausea, but I just have this feeling it's coming. 

There was something else I wanted to say, but I totally forgot...


----------



## Captain

Thanks for all the replies everyone!

MrsKChicago - We have a forecabin that is generally just used for storage and for the occasional guest to sleep on. We'll have to make some changes this year, mainly adjusting the bed to make it suitable for a little one. It should be really cosy once it's done, though!


Laska - There's an RV park here at my marina and all the owners live there, it seems to be just as good as a community as down here on the docks, everyone looks out for one another. It can be a great, cheap lifestyle and yes, the small space is good when it comes to cleaning!

chimama - We live at the dock in a marina where we have shore power hooked up allowing us to live pretty normally (tv, internet etc), then we can untie and go travelling on the anchor!


----------



## Bowmans

Laska5 said:


> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I just haven't been in the mood at all. DH hasn't complained, I think he's probably a little freaked out by the idea.
> 
> Hubby is terrified to come near me and since I had that spotting I'm scared too....Click to expand...
> 
> When did you have spotting? I missed that!Click to expand...

It will be a week ago tomorrow - don't think you were on here then - bright pink blood on the Friday night but had gone by the Friday - very scary though


----------



## chimama

Captain - that's so cool.

I've been feeling very hot for the past 2 days even with the AC turned up so high. How do you guys deal with the heat? I've been drinking loads of iced water but doesn't seem to help. It's like my internal fan is blowing hot!

I'm fatigued as well which doesn't help. Because I'm so hot, I can't even grab a nap.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been running hot, but I'm enjoying it. For the first time in my life, I'm not freezing all the time! :D I've been mostly living in nightgowns. Just remember, it may suck now, but it'll be great in December.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ultrasound is done! Saw the gestational sac and yolk sac :D Coming back Friday to measure heartbeat! Measuring 5 weeks 3 days, which is exactly what I am today! :wohoo: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsKChicago

So cool!!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

That's awesome, Chelsea :) !!! Can't wait for mine on Sunday!!!


----------



## bucherwurm

Exciting Chelsea!

I sent in an intake form for a midwife clinic today, and should hopefully receive one to fill out from a different one.


----------



## missfrick

chelsealynnb : I may or may not have started crying. Congrats it looks great!


----------



## dan-o

Fantastic news Chelsea!!!!


----------



## smawfl

Great news!


----------



## madtowngirl

Great news Chelsea!

I just got my betas back. The first was around 700 and the second over 3000! In 48 hours, it more than tripled! I can't believe it! I had myself convinced it would be bad news!


----------



## dan-o

Fab news madtown, what a relief!


----------



## chelsealynnb

madtowngirl said:


> Great news Chelsea!
> 
> I just got my betas back. The first was around 700 and the second over 3000! In 48 hours, it more than tripled! I can't believe it! I had myself convinced it would be bad news!

Awesome!!


----------



## Bowmans

Great news Chelsea and madtowngirl. Woo how exciting x


----------



## MamaTex

madtowngirl said:


> Great news Chelsea!
> 
> I just got my betas back. The first was around 700 and the second over 3000! In 48 hours, it more than tripled! I can't believe it! I had myself convinced it would be bad news!

Those are some really good numbers!!

:thumbup:


----------



## MamaTex

chimama said:


> Captain - that's so cool.
> 
> I've been feeling very hot for the past 2 days even with the AC turned up so high. How do you guys deal with the heat? I've been drinking loads of iced water but doesn't seem to help. It's like my internal fan is blowing hot!
> 
> I'm fatigued as well which doesn't help. Because I'm so hot, I can't even grab a nap.

I am just going to stay in the AC and go out sparingly while the sun is out. It is in the mid 90s here but with the humidity it feels like 100!! I tried going out for a walk this morning and I lasted maybe 20 minutes before I had to turn back. I was drained by the time I walked into the house.


----------



## lucy1

Today's check in - my boobs are like rocks and my mouth tastes like I'm sucking a penny!


----------



## Missbx

Sorry please can I change my due date back to 6th I Deffinaly don't think I O'd any earlier but I will know for sure when I have my scan x


----------



## missfrick

Missbx said:


> Sorry please can I change my due date back to 6th I Deffinaly don't think I O'd any earlier but I will know for sure when I have my scan x

Yeah! Come be my due-date buddy!


----------



## missfrick

Anyone else having gross breath with the pregnancy? Last night my SO made me brush my teeth, and I could actually taste how bad it was... it's not metallic, just icky.


----------



## curlykate

Wow! This thread really gets away from you if you miss posting for a day!
I will likely miss someone if I try to get specific so....
excellent scan pictures, betas look good, I hope any spotting subsides soon, and I hope any symptoms start/stop soon.
There. That about covers everybody! ;)
I've been dealing with quite a bit MS in the last couple of days, although thankfully it hasn't resulted in any throwing up yet. Usually I get a craving for something, and then by the time I get around to making it, the thought of eating it turns my stomach. Tonight we had delicious meatloaf for supper (I've been craving red meat), and now the smell of it in the house is turning my stomach. I packed some up for my lunch tomorrow, but right now the thought of it is not too great.
My boobs are also a bit sore, but not too bad. They're definitely bigger too! More full. OH thinks I'm nuts. But they're definitely filling out my bra a bit better than they were a few weeks ago!
I called and got my first prenatal appointment today. It's on Monday. The secretary thought I was a bit nuts for getting it so early (normally they don't do one until after 8 weeks), however with my previous MMC, I want to get some early scans to reassure myself. Fingers crossed that my GP thinks that's a good idea.


----------



## missfrick

curlykate said:


> My boobs are also a bit sore, but not too bad. They're definitely bigger too! More full. OH thinks I'm nuts. But they're definitely filling out my bra a bit better than they were a few weeks ago!
> I called and got my first prenatal appointment today. It's on Monday. The secretary thought I was a bit nuts for getting it so early (normally they don't do one until after 8 weeks), however with my previous MMC, I want to get some early scans to reassure myself. Fingers crossed that my GP thinks that's a good idea.

LOL mine are more full too - I can tell looking down on them that they've expanded outwards - SO thinks I'm crazy too (he can't feel the fullness or heaviness).
I have an appt with my GP Monday too, and then my first prenatal with the OB Friday (I'll be exactly 6 weeks Friday). Good luck to you! I think receptionists don't always understand; it's not like we have a sore ear - we're concerned about a whole other person growing inside of us!

I've developed a cough over the past few days and feel like I am slightly straining to breathe - is this just my immune system weakening? It doesn't help that we just closed on a new house and have been moving this week, dredging up dust everywhere...


----------



## hanni

Does anyone know if ladies in the UK can get earlier scans with 1 previous loss or does it have to be more than 3? 
I've booked private but would so love it if I could save the £99. 
There doesn't seam to be many ladies from the UK on here. 

I have zero symptoms! Seriously not even sore boobs anymore. I get crazy bloated on a night time but that's it. Don't know how to feel about it, blessed or concerned?

Curlykate -it totally does! So hard to keep up. Ditto what you said though. 

Missfrick - it's probably a bit of both! Get well soon. Congratulations on the new house!


----------



## smawfl

I'm from the uk! not sure about the early scans in relation to the losses.

Last time round, I had two early scans at the hospital. The first because of a sharp pain I had (suspected ectopic)

Second scan was after some bleeding.

ETA - we're due date buddies!


----------



## hanni

Yay! There are so many of us due on the 4th. 

Went for an appointment this morning to change my GP before any appointments with a midwife and the nurse was so rude! 
"So are you working full time?" 
"Are you in a stable relationship?" 
"Are you happy about this" 
"You're 5 weeks late?" "No 5 weeks pregnant" "how do you know?" 
These questions were nothing to do with registering at a new GP. 
She wouldn't have been asking that if I was in my 30s! I'll be 22 by the time my little marshmallow is here. Hardly "join a young mums parenting group" kind of age. I want to move back to my old one now! 
Rant over.&#128556;


----------



## smawfl

I don't think may people have positive experienced going to the GP when they are first pregnant!

The first time I went, I had literally just found out, and she was like "why have you come so early?!" "don't you know x in 10 pregnancies end in mc"

I was almost in tears, she was awful! I was expecting a big, oh congratulations, you must be over the moon!!

This time I've booked straight in with the midwife.

Did you mention your previous loss?


----------



## dan-o

hanni said:


> Does anyone know if ladies in the UK can get earlier scans with 1 previous loss or does it have to be more than 3?
> I've booked private but would so love it if I could save the £99.
> There doesn't seam to be many ladies from the UK on here.
> 
> I have zero symptoms! Seriously not even sore boobs anymore. I get crazy bloated on a night time but that's it. Don't know how to feel about it, blessed or concerned?
> 
> Curlykate -it totally does! So hard to keep up. Ditto what you said though.
> 
> Missfrick - it's probably a bit of both! Get well soon. Congratulations on the new house!

Google early pregnancy units and give your local one a ring perhaps? 
Mine accepts self referrals for early scans after 2 losses or 1 ectopic or molar. I just ring and book it now, bypassing the gp. That said I bet you can find a private one cheaper than £99 anyway x


----------



## dan-o

Hanni I had exactly the same questions asked by the midwife at my booking appt last time and I'm 37, had fertility issues/treatment to become pregnant and am also married! Must be standard questions or something, silly doctors lol!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good morning, everyone! 

My boobs were SO sore last night I could barely move. I'm glad though because it's reassuring to me! No other symptoms really. I guess I'm a bit queezy this morning but nothing too bad. I feel a bit bloated this morning, but that comes and goes. Heading to the parade soon, then fireworks tonight. 

Hope everyone in the US has a good Fourth of July!


----------



## hanni

smawfl said:


> I don't think may people have positive experienced going to the GP when they are first pregnant!
> 
> The first time I went, I had literally just found out, and she was like "why have you come so early?!" "don't you know x in 10 pregnancies end in mc"
> 
> I was almost in tears, she was awful! I was expecting a big, oh congratulations, you must be over the moon!!
> 
> This time I've booked straight in with the midwife.
> 
> Did you mention your previous loss?

That absolutely awful! What a cow. 

Yeah I did, she didn't say anything about it. Hopefully when I see the midwife she'll be more understanding. 

I'm gunna try giving my EPAU a call but I doubt they'll see me. Last time even after I'd had it confirmed I was having a miscarriage they still wouldn't see me until I'd been referred by my midwife. 

How do these people get away with being so nebby/rude/judgemental?


----------



## chimama

Sorry you guys are having such a hard time booking your first appointment in the UK.

I decided to go for a brisk walk @ 6am today around the pond and even though it is a bit humid, no overheating! I just realized that the past 2 days when I took a walk at 7am was when I felt extremely warm afterwards. I have to travel next week and will miss the early morning walks!


----------



## hanni

dan-o said:


> Hanni I had exactly the same questions asked by the midwife at my booking appt last time and I'm 37, had fertility issues/treatment to become pregnant and am also married! Must be standard questions or something, silly doctors lol!

I agree, so judgemental. Like anyone would be any less of a mother and care for their baby badly If they were a single mother or didn't have a full time job!

I understand they're just normal questions from the midwife but this was just a nurse who was doing my registration! It had nothing to do with me being pregnant. She was just being nosey and judgemental.


----------



## dan-o

hanni said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Hanni I had exactly the same questions asked by the midwife at my booking appt last time and I'm 37, had fertility issues/treatment to become pregnant and am also married! Must be standard questions or something, silly doctors lol!
> 
> I agree, so judgemental. Like anyone would be any less of a mother and care for their baby badly If they were a single mother or didn't have a full time job!
> 
> I understand they're just normal questions from the midwife but this was just a nurse who was doing my registration! It had nothing to do with me being pregnant. She was just being nosey and judgemental.Click to expand...

Ugh why do people like that work in healthcare :nope:


----------



## Loozle

Oh gosh, how awful that you've been treated like that by healthcare professionals! I must have been lucky with my care, I've never felt judged or anything. 

I have a dilemma. I know that I need/want to eat but I have no idea what to have. What have you all been eating today?


----------



## lucy1

hanni said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> I don't think may people have positive experienced going to the GP when they are first pregnant!
> 
> The first time I went, I had literally just found out, and she was like "why have you come so early?!" "don't you know x in 10 pregnancies end in mc"
> 
> I was almost in tears, she was awful! I was expecting a big, oh congratulations, you must be over the moon!!
> 
> This time I've booked straight in with the midwife.
> 
> Did you mention your previous loss?
> 
> That absolutely awful! What a cow.
> 
> Yeah I did, she didn't say anything about it. Hopefully when I see the midwife she'll be more understanding.
> 
> I'm gunna try giving my EPAU a call but I doubt they'll see me. Last time even after I'd had it confirmed I was having a miscarriage they still wouldn't see me until I'd been referred by my midwife.
> 
> How do these people get away with being so nebby/rude/judgemental?Click to expand...

I've had several losses but I've only got one registered with the gp. My own fault but still, most area have different ways to handle pregnancies. My old drs would refer you to a midwife who would ring and make an appointment for tour booking in around 8 weeks. So far this time, I've seen my midwife twice. It would have only had one but I tested negative at the first appointment.

Got my pregnancy notes/files and a couple of booklets on screening tests etc. I even got a urine bottle for my sample at the next appointment, just think she's super organised. Booking in appointment set for end of the month.

I'm also getting a private scan and paying £95 for it.


----------



## smawfl

Ooh I hope my midwife is super organised!

Apparently they've changed the process since last time and the new midwife is supposed to be better. Previously there were 2 or three who used to switch between community and ward work. Not there's a dedicated community midwife which should be better


----------



## CoffeePuffin

OH has (understandably) been telling me not to get excited in case something goes wrong. We haven't had any history of miscarriages, but he's worried if something happens it will devastate me. But now I have it in my head that something IS going to go wrong. I'm panicking everytime I go to the toilet (which is like every 10 minutes right now!) that I'm going to find blood. And I'm worrying about every twinge and cramp I have. Not sure how I'm going to manage 8 weeks of constant worry until we get our dating scan.


----------



## Mya209

CoffeePuffin said:


> OH has (understandably) been telling me not to get excited in case something goes wrong. We haven't had any history of miscarriages, but he's worried if something happens it will devastate me. But now I have it in my head that something IS going to go wrong. I'm panicking everytime I go to the toilet (which is like every 10 minutes right now!) that I'm going to find blood. And I'm worrying about every twinge and cramp I have. Not sure how I'm going to manage 8 weeks of constant worry until we get our dating scan.

I was like this with my first but have decided not to be this time! There is a a very small chance of miscarriage sure, but there is absolutely nothing you can do about it by worrying. What will be, will be and we have no control over it! Try and enjoy the times to come as they will pass quicker than you can even imagine! There is a much bigger chance that you'll be absolutely fine


----------



## smawfl

These early weeks are so hard!!

I said I wouldn't, but I bought a Clear Blue digital at lunchtime! Hoping I see a 3+ in the morning which will make me feel better for my lack of symptoms!


----------



## Missbx

CoffeePuffin said:


> OH has (understandably) been telling me not to get excited in case something goes wrong. We haven't had any history of miscarriages, but he's worried if something happens it will devastate me. But now I have it in my head that something IS going to go wrong. I'm panicking everytime I go to the toilet (which is like every 10 minutes right now!) that I'm going to find blood. And I'm worrying about every twinge and cramp I have. Not sure how I'm going to manage 8 weeks of constant worry until we get our dating scan.

I'm the same but this is my first time of ever being pregnant and I'm so worried that something is going to go wrong I don't get my scan until middle of August feels like ages away :( 

Sorry for your losses, 
Lots of sticky dust to you xx


----------



## missfrick

Guys, I'm an apple seed today! Sorry but it made me so excited! 

I'm right with you about looking for blood every five seconds, I'm convinced I'm going to have a miscarriage and it's hard but I'm trying to stay positive because I want to avoid stress. It might sound weird but I keep telling myself that sometimes serious drug addicts have babies, and I'm taking good care of myself so I have every good chance of carrying ok. 

I also want to do a CBD to see the 3+ but I'm going to try to hold off...


----------



## Missbx

missfrick said:


> Guys, I'm an apple seed today! Sorry but it made me so excited!
> 
> I'm right with you about looking for blood every five seconds, I'm convinced I'm going to have a miscarriage and it's hard but I'm trying to stay positive because I want to avoid stress. It might sound weird but I keep telling myself that sometimes serious drug addicts have babies, and I'm taking good care of myself so I have every good chance of carrying ok.
> 
> I also want to do a CBD to see the 3+ but I'm going to try to hold off...

I'm also a apple seed :) I've been going to the toilet to make sure there's no blood I was tempted to by a digi today but didn't done a ic instead and was a lot darker x


----------



## missfrick

Missbx said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm an apple seed today! Sorry but it made me so excited!
> 
> I'm right with you about looking for blood every five seconds, I'm convinced I'm going to have a miscarriage and it's hard but I'm trying to stay positive because I want to avoid stress. It might sound weird but I keep telling myself that sometimes serious drug addicts have babies, and I'm taking good care of myself so I have every good chance of carrying ok.
> 
> I also want to do a CBD to see the 3+ but I'm going to try to hold off...
> 
> I'm also a apple seed :) I've been going to the toilet to make sure there's no blood I was tempted to by a digi today but didn't done a ic instead and was a lot darker xClick to expand...

When did you get your 2-3 on digi? I had 1-2...but I've been using cheapies and the line has been getting darker.


----------



## Missbx

missfrick said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm an apple seed today! Sorry but it made me so excited!
> 
> I'm right with you about looking for blood every five seconds, I'm convinced I'm going to have a miscarriage and it's hard but I'm trying to stay positive because I want to avoid stress. It might sound weird but I keep telling myself that sometimes serious drug addicts have babies, and I'm taking good care of myself so I have every good chance of carrying ok.
> 
> I also want to do a CBD to see the 3+ but I'm going to try to hold off...
> 
> I'm also a apple seed :) I've been going to the toilet to make sure there's no blood I was tempted to by a digi today but didn't done a ic instead and was a lot darker xClick to expand...
> 
> When did you get your 2-3 on digi? I had 1-2...but I've been using cheapies and the line has been getting darker.Click to expand...

I got a 2-3 weeks at 11dpo 2nd morning urine and I got this on a ic this morning 
https://i60.tinypic.com/2qa8s5x.jpg


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm resisting the digitals, too. There are way better ways I should be spending money right now.


----------



## ToughhGal

Hello march mummies! I just wanted to say don't worry about the CBD tests. I took at 5+1 or 5+2 and it was still 2-3.


----------



## Loozle

I agree with ToughhGal, the digi's don't always make sense to be honest. I got 1-2 at 9dpo, 2-3 at 12dpo, tested again at 18 dpo and got another 2-3, I then didn't try again until yesterday which was 21dpo, I got a 3+. 

However, if my little bean hadn't implanted until around 12/13dpo then I would have only just got 1-2 at around 14/15dpo at the earliest, thus making 2-3 and 3+ later - if that makes sense..? I'm probably just rambling and confusing everyone :rofl:


----------



## Loozle

Oh and I'm constantly checking for blood. Inspecting the toilet paper and everything :dohh:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Boobs are REALLY sore right now. Hurts going up and down the stairs lol!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yeah don't stress over those Clearblue digis. I took one a couple weeks ago because my HCG should have been over 200, and the manufacturer says if it's over 200 the test should say 2-3. Well it said 1-2 and I was freaking out all day. Got my blood results later that day from that morning and my HCG was 267.


----------



## madtowngirl

Augh, I still have no symptoms, and it's making me uneasy, even though my betas were good. I'm going to be a wreck this whole first trimester.


----------



## punkybrewster

Hi everyone! Congrats to all. :thumbup: 

I am brand new here so still figuring my way around and figuring out the lingo etc. :blush:

According to the calculator I am due March 6th, no doctor's appointment yet, but 2 positive tests. Haven't told anyone, not even hubby. We weren't exactly trying, but not NOT trying either. 

Okay, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm also checking for blood a lot. I've still been getting cramping, though it is only mild, and no blood so far, so really, I have no reason to worry. I'm also telling myself there is nothing more I can do, and that if all things go well, I will be worrying the rest of the child's life.


----------



## Happenstance

Hi everyone :hi:

I'd love to join the March Mallows! I got so much support from this forum while pregnant with DD and now, here I am, with a surprise BFP! I just told hubby today and he's still in shock. I don't know if anyone else is having number two and has any feelings of guilt? I just feel like DD (21 months) is still so little and I worry so much about time being taken away from her. Plus, I suffered really badly last time with SPD and was in crutches the last month of my pregnancy. I'm terrified of how I'll cope with an energetic toddler if that happens again. But I also can't help feeling like this was meant to be and I'm excited but really nervous. 

Congratulations to you all on your BFPs. Oh, should've said, no doctor appt yet but calculator predicts March 1st. Also, I haven't read all the posts but I've seen a few on spotting. I'm spotting too but I'm not fretting too much as spotted for first 8-10 weeks of my last pregnancy so hoping all is okay this time too. Looking forward to sharing this amazing journey with all you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## curlykate

Welcome punky and Happenstance! Congratulations on your BFPs!
I have had such a hard day today. I have been absolutely exhausted, despite a good night's sleep last night. I had a very hard time getting out of bed this morning, and work was horrible. Now I'm sitting here, too tired to even bother to get supper. Thankfully I have some leftovers for LO, OH can sort himself out, and I'm just gonna relax until OH gets home and I can go to bed. I've also had a lot of MS today. Nothing tasted right, and everything set my tummy off. Despite that, I've been craving all sorts of things. I just can't eat more than one or two bites of whatever it is before it turns my tummy. Not fun! :(


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations and welcome happenstance and punkybrewster! 

Loozle I have that 'I don't know what to eat, but whatever it is I really want to eat it' problem too! I usually resort to eating a few dates or raisins, as that the only thing which doesn't seem to give me any nausea, but it doesn't fulfil the craving!

Can anyone else taste oil really badly? I can taste it in absolutely everything at the mo, really overpowering!


----------



## MamaTex

curlykate said:


> Welcome punky and Happenstance! Congratulations on your BFPs!
> I have had such a hard day today. I have been absolutely exhausted, despite a good night's sleep last night. I had a very hard time getting out of bed this morning, and work was horrible. Now I'm sitting here, too tired to even bother to get supper. Thankfully I have some leftovers for LO, OH can sort himself out, and I'm just gonna relax until OH gets home and I can go to bed. I've also had a lot of MS today. Nothing tasted right, and everything set my tummy off. Despite that, I've been craving all sorts of things. I just can't eat more than one or two bites of whatever it is before it turns my tummy. Not fun! :(

Sorry it's been so rough

:hugs:

I was about to lament you working today, and then I saw your location :dohh::winkwink:


----------



## MamaTex

Missbx: If only there was a fast forward button. Then again, looking back you will wonder how you got to 40+/- weeks

Loozle: I always check for blood. Just a habit that won't leave me. 

punkybrewster: I love your username. Welcome!! Your situation sounds similar to ours. We weren't actively trying but there were no precautions to prevent. I wanted to give going with the flow a try instead of the more rigorous TTc'ing I did for this last pregnancy. 

Happenstance: Welcome back!!


----------



## curlykate

MamaTex said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> Welcome punky and Happenstance! Congratulations on your BFPs!
> I have had such a hard day today. I have been absolutely exhausted, despite a good night's sleep last night. I had a very hard time getting out of bed this morning, and work was horrible. Now I'm sitting here, too tired to even bother to get supper. Thankfully I have some leftovers for LO, OH can sort himself out, and I'm just gonna relax until OH gets home and I can go to bed. I've also had a lot of MS today. Nothing tasted right, and everything set my tummy off. Despite that, I've been craving all sorts of things. I just can't eat more than one or two bites of whatever it is before it turns my tummy. Not fun! :(
> 
> Sorry it's been so rough
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I was about to lament you working today, and then I saw your location :dohh::winkwink:Click to expand...

Baby brain attack! I was trying to figure out why you would say that about me working today, and then I realized its the 4th! It's okay, this week was a short one, as we had the 1st (Tuesday) off for Canada day. It feels like it should only be Wednesday today, but here it is Friday!! :happydance:
I just had a bowl of chicken noodle soup for supper. I know I'm not sick with a cold or flu, but it always seems to help settle my tummy anyway. The placebo effect, I'm guessing. It worked....until I went outside to see OH and caught a whiff of the wax he was using to polish the boat. Upset tummy again. :wacko:


----------



## missfrick

Guys something happened and Google isn't helping so maybe one of you know. 
Me and my SO moved today and we just brought over our cat, but he doesn't go in a carrier. In the car ride over he peed in my lap (like his urine touched my vagina). As soon as we got to the house I showered and washed with soap three times to get it all off. I know pregnant women aren't supposed to be around cat stuff... He's an indoor car though, so I don't think he would have contracted a parasite, I should be okay, right?


----------



## punkybrewster

MamaTex said:


> punkybrewster: I love your username. Welcome!! Your situation sounds similar to ours. We weren't actively trying but there were no precautions to prevent. I wanted to give going with the flow a try instead of the more rigorous TTc'ing I did for this last pregnancy.


Hope I do this reply thing right! Thanks, I feel very lucky but also not really prepared. It's not exactly perfect timing....but when is? Congrats to you!


----------



## madtowngirl

missfrick said:


> Guys something happened and Google isn't helping so maybe one of you know.
> Me and my SO moved today and we just brought over our cat, but he doesn't go in a carrier. In the car ride over he peed in my lap (like his urine touched my vagina). As soon as we got to the house I showered and washed with soap three times to get it all off. I know pregnant women aren't supposed to be around cat stuff... He's an indoor car though, so I don't think he would have contracted a parasite, I should be okay, right?

I think you'll be fine. The parasite they worry about that causes toxoplasmosis infection is in the cat feces. Urine is usually sterile, unless the cat had a urinary tract infection. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## MrsKChicago

madtowngirl said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Guys something happened and Google isn't helping so maybe one of you know.
> Me and my SO moved today and we just brought over our cat, but he doesn't go in a carrier. In the car ride over he peed in my lap (like his urine touched my vagina). As soon as we got to the house I showered and washed with soap three times to get it all off. I know pregnant women aren't supposed to be around cat stuff... He's an indoor car though, so I don't think he would have contracted a parasite, I should be okay, right?
> 
> I think you'll be fine. The parasite they worry about that causes toxoplasmosis infection is in the cat feces. Urine is usually sterile, unless the cat had a urinary tract infection. I wouldn't worry too much.Click to expand...

Yep, what she said. Cat pee is gross, but there's nothing in it that's particularly dangerous as long as you had a good wash when you got to the new house. The danger in cats is specifically in their feces, and only if you manage to actually ingest it, and most people who have owned cats in the past have already contracted it and have immunity, and thus it still poses no danger to the baby. Still a nice excuse to make DH clean the litter boxes for 9 months, though ;)


----------



## smawfl

Just did my clear blue digital. Got my 3+ I know it doesn't mean much but these early weeks seem to be going so slowly. It's nice to see the word pregnant too! :-D


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the 3+ hun! :happydance:


----------



## Missbx

Just been sick twice this morning I'm 5wks 1 day I guess the sickness is a good sign but it might be a one off not risking going out today so I will stay in and watch the tv x


----------



## dan-o

Ohh I'd love a lazy day like that today! I've got backache this morning, not sure why but it's so annoying. Just wanna lie down, but my kids are super irritable and whingy and not letting me get anything done lol!!


----------



## dan-o

Wonder if we will get some ladies in the second half of March soon? Everyone seem to be in the first week!


----------



## MamaTex

smawfl said:


> Just did my clear blue digital. Got my 3+ I know it doesn't mean much but these early weeks seem to be going so slowly. It's nice to see the word pregnant too! :-D

Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaTex

I decided to do my first blood draw on Thursday this week and was told I should be around when I get results. Waiting for 10:00am to get here because that is when the lab opens. Hopefully I have my results by the afternoon.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hi to the new people!!

New symptom for me: smelling things really strongly that make me want to puke! Yesterday morning when I got up and opened my bedroom door, my house smelled of dog soooo badly (nobody else in the house could smell it) but it made me gag and I opened all the windows in the house! Then later for dinner I was preparing some hamburger patties and the smell of the raw meat was so gross to me I almost threw all of the meat away because I was convinced it had gone bad! I brought it outside to DH and FIL to smell and they said it smelled fine. What! Barf! 

Boobs are still sore but no real morning sickness yet. One or two times a day I catch myself feeling a little queezy, but nothing major. 

Doctor said since my scan showed a sac, yolk and a probable fetal pole I don't have to get my blood drawn anymore. Just waiting for Friday to roll around, my next scan to check for a heartbeat. I'll be 6W4D. 

I always get really nervous weeks 6-8 because it's when the heart and other vital organs form :crazy: if I get past 8 weeks with no issues and a healthy scan I'll basically be worry free. I might even announce my pregnancy then! I read after 8 weeks, you have a 95% chance of the pregnancy continuing. I hate worrying so much!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Yankeegirl79

Hi ladies. 

I didnt know this was here til today. I am due March 7th. How exciting to be here. :)


----------



## dan-o

Yay, welcome!!


----------



## hanni

Chelsea that is so reassuring to know! Can't wait until my 8 week scan so I can relax a little. If everything is good I'm going to buy a doppler for more reassurance. Roll on 18 days time!


----------



## missfrick

Today my test line was darker than the control! I'm starting to feel more reassured and less panicky about everything...
 



Attached Files:







1404569069694.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dan-o

Wow only 6 days to wait Chelsea! 

Hanni hope your 18 days go by quickly too! Love dopplers, best invention ever, can't wait to unpack mine again :)

Missfrick that is one beautiful line!! I'm going to do my last proper ones tomorrow, I did a strip test today and it was blazing like yours! Sight for sore eyes :)

Good luck for your test results mamatex


----------



## missfrick

hanni said:


> Chelsea that is so reassuring to know! Can't wait until my 8 week scan so I can relax a little. If everything is good I'm going to buy a doppler for more reassurance. Roll on 18 days time!

I was considering a Doppler, but I'd probably obsessed over it... Let us know how you like it though, I'd be curious to hear it's it's worth it...


----------



## hanni

missfrick said:


> hanni said:
> 
> 
> Chelsea that is so reassuring to know! Can't wait until my 8 week scan so I can relax a little. If everything is good I'm going to buy a doppler for more reassurance. Roll on 18 days time!
> 
> I was considering a Doppler, but I'd probably obsessed over it... Let us know how you like it though, I'd be curious to hear it's it's worth it...Click to expand...

I will do! From what I've heard other people say about them they are. And you can get them from amazon/ebay for around £35-45 so they're not too expensive. Going to get a sonoline B one. I'm sure you can get others even cheaper.


----------



## hanni

I love how men deal with things differently. 
I sit on my phone and look at prams/baby clothes and advice on pregnancy and he sits and looks for family sized cars. 
He's selling his beloved 2 seater boys toy for a nice 4 door family car. How sweet hahaha. 

Anyone else's OH like this? Not interested in the baby parts, just the manly changes.


----------



## MamaTex

Hmm. I just called the lab I got my blood drawn for and I got a message that they were closed. I spoke to someone who was supposedly the Operations Manager when I went in and he said they would be back open like normal today. Maybe they are just opening later on today. I will try back again later. It would suck to have to wait until Monday.


----------



## punkybrewster

smawfl said:


> Just did my clear blue digital. Got my 3+ I know it doesn't mean much but these early weeks seem to be going so slowly. It's nice to see the word pregnant too! :-D

Congrats to you! At first I mis-read and thought you said it's nice to see the "world' pregnant and I thought that was cute. But yes, nice to see the "word" too


----------



## sweetmere

Hey ladies. This is my second Marchie. First Marchie was due 3/13, born 3/20 and this baby is also due 3/13. 

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## punkybrewster

Yankeegirl79 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I didnt know this was here til today. I am due March 7th. How exciting to be here. :)

Congrats!! How exciting indeed!


----------



## NHKate

I am due March 4th, if it doesn't get changed. That's kind of cool, because it's my husband's birthday. Of course, not too many babies are actually born on their due dates, but we'll see!


----------



## Mya209

I got my letter. My bookig appointment is on the 30th! Woo! I just wish I felt pregnant! It's very odd at this early stage. I've now got a strong BFP lines on ICs which makes me feel better as they were barely there faint before! 
Xx


----------



## NHKate

Wow, Chelsea, I'm right there with you. The heightened sense of smell, and gagging at the smells. My husband had left something in the sink trap from the morning, and by the time I got home in the evening it smelled so bad to me that I gagged from going anywhere near it. Sore boobs, occasional queasiness but no vomiting... Sounds like we're having exactly the same symptoms! At least, as of yesterday, meat wasn't bothering me. I cooked up some meatballs for me and DD and they were so good! I'm really wanting red meat the last few days. Maybe I need more iron or something.



chelsealynnb said:


> Hi to the new people!!
> 
> New symptom for me: smelling things really strongly that make me want to puke! Yesterday morning when I got up and opened my bedroom door, my house smelled of dog soooo badly (nobody else in the house could smell it) but it made me gag and I opened all the windows in the house! Then later for dinner I was preparing some hamburger patties and the smell of the raw meat was so gross to me I almost threw all of the meat away because I was convinced it had gone bad! I brought it outside to DH and FIL to smell and they said it smelled fine. What! Barf!
> 
> Boobs are still sore but no real morning sickness yet. One or two times a day I catch myself feeling a little queezy, but nothing major.
> 
> Doctor said since my scan showed a sac, yolk and a probable fetal pole I don't have to get my blood drawn anymore. Just waiting for Friday to roll around, my next scan to check for a heartbeat. I'll be 6W4D.
> 
> I always get really nervous weeks 6-8 because it's when the heart and other vital organs form :crazy: if I get past 8 weeks with no issues and a healthy scan I'll basically be worry free. I might even announce my pregnancy then! I read after 8 weeks, you have a 95% chance of the pregnancy continuing. I hate worrying so much!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## missfrick

Good luck, I hate waiting. I had second levels done Wednesday and called as soon as they opened Thursday. They said the doc hadn't looked at them yet and I had to wait 2 hours, which was bad enough. Don't they know us preggies are nervous enough? 



MamaTex said:


> Hmm. I just called the lab I got my blood drawn for and I got a message that they were closed. I spoke to someone who was supposedly the Operations Manager when I went in and he said they would be back open like normal today. Maybe they are just opening later on today. I will try back again later. It would suck to have to wait until Monday.


----------



## MamaTex

missfrick said:


> Good luck, I hate waiting. I had second levels done Wednesday and called as soon as they opened Thursday. They said the doc hadn't looked at them yet and I had to wait 2 hours, which was bad enough. Don't they know us preggies are nervous enough?
> 
> 
> 
> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> Hmm. I just called the lab I got my blood drawn for and I got a message that they were closed. I spoke to someone who was supposedly the Operations Manager when I went in and he said they would be back open like normal today. Maybe they are just opening later on today. I will try back again later. It would suck to have to wait until Monday.Click to expand...

Lol they must like to see us squirm 
:wacko:

It's okay. When I went in Thursday, I asked about when I would receive results. I was told that the office was closed Friday, but they would be open Saturday. I thought this was too good to be true given this is 4th of July weekend, but I trusted he knew when his office would be open. Well, it's not. I called around to another location (the company is Any LAb Test now) and heard the same recorded message. 

I am taking comfort in that I am getting hungrier and need to eat every 2 hours and my sense of smell has sharpened.


----------



## NHKate

Reading these posts is making me feel very grateful for the lab at my local clinic. Maybe it's just because I've had miscarriages, but the doc ordered the labs stat, and I called and got my results one hour after the blood draw. The nurse did initially tell me that the doctor hadn't reviewed the results yet, but I asked her to tell me the number anyway, since I don't need any help interpreting the results. They've always given me the number if I asked.


----------



## dan-o

Welcome two more March mallows nhkate and sweetmere!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome and congrats! 

7 babies, Yankeegirl? Now we noobs know who to bug for advice ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just ordered a comfy looking maternity/sleep/nursing bra. I was hesitant because the girls are bound to grow at some point and I'd hate for it to only fit for a week, but maybe having a little support will make them feel better. They've been sore when I go from lying down to standing up, and with peeing all the time overnight, there's been a lot of that. I hope it helps, but if it doesn't, at least Amazon has free returns. Never thought I'd willingly wear a bra in the house...


----------



## Laska5

Bowmen- so glad your spotting went away! Whew! 

Captain- you may have to tell me where this RV park is- sounds like a place I'd love to move too!! 



Wow, I've missed so much just being gone a couple days! 

I'm 5 weeks today & I'm also having so much MC anxiety! I've been having cramping, frequent urination & some cravings as symptoms but today they are gone & I don't feel pregnant! Arg!!! It's frustrating! My only sign is constantly being hungry!!! I'm sure I'm fine because I've haven't had any bleeding but I'm ready to start feeling pregnant!! Hubby keeps telling me I should enjoy!

On the other hand, we've already decided on a name for a boy or a girl! I hope this isn't premature!

I also got a classic reaction from me parents when we told them. They had literally given up on us having kids (been married 7 years) & mom screamed so loud- I wish I had recorded it! It was awesome!! 

Glad to hear everyone's good news of scans, positive tests & high hcg numbers- keep it coming everyone!!


----------



## ItalyRocks83

Mya209 said:


> I got my letter. My bookig appointment is on the 30th! Woo! I just wish I felt pregnant! It's very odd at this early stage. I've now got a strong BFP lines on ICs which makes me feel better as they were barely there faint before!
> Xx

I don't feel pregnant much either 5 weeks due march 5th, the only things I have are bloating, bigger boobs and indigestion.

I keep POAS in between beta tests cuz I like to see the lines too.


----------



## Happenstance

Anyone else having crazy vivid dreams? 

Also, I'm waking at least twice during the night to go to the loo. No wonder I'm always so tired! :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happenstance said:


> Anyone else having crazy vivid dreams?

I've had some weird ones, but I don't remember most of them. I just have the impression that I've been dreaming a lot more often.


----------



## curlykate

I've been having some crazy dreams too! It seems like I dream all night long, but I only remember snippets of them. And it feels like I'm not getting enough sleep, despite only waking once or twice to pee and falling back asleep immediately after. I'm so exhausted throughout the day, and work is getting really tough. I actually just had a 3 hour nap and feel like I'm ready for bed already. I only got up because my mil was making supper and I felt guilty that I wasn't helping. I'm already in my Pajamas and can't wait until I can put LO down to bed!
I've been quite nauseous as well. I've been keeping food down, I'm just not interested in eating. Anything. At all.


----------



## missfrick

Yup I've been super tired pretty much a full week now, and gaggy in the evenings (had an incredibly close call after dinner tonight). Also, another new symptom for me, extra gas and killer heartburn. The only symptom I am happy about is that I am not constipated (for the past 3 months I'd have to take Metamucil daily - I think if not for this I'd probably have pregnancy diarhea, but somehow I seem to be much more regular for the most part). Also I've been having the craziest, most vivid dreams... Don't really remember them except that they're really involved. My mom told me to watch out and that I'd probably get more symptom-y in week 6.


----------



## dan-o

Definitely getting the weird dreams and also waking to pee. I go out like a light as soon as my head hits the pillow at night too! 

5weeks today.. hooray!! Feels like a lot longer, I've known since 9dpo lol!

Curlykate, my appetite has disappeared too, just can't figure out what I want.


----------



## Nikki1979

Wow great to see the March due date is here. I am not pregnant but would like to wish all you ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Loozle

Welcome new March-mallows! :cloud9:

Laska, will you be sharing your name choices with us? Names are always such an argument with oh & I. He usually dismisses any names I suggest but doesn't come up with any sensible suggestions himself. We are yet to have any names conversations this time!

I haven't had any weird dreams - except one that I had before we told anyone. I dreamt that my mil found out that I was pregnant, punched me in the stomach then threw me out of her house! Such a weird and unsettling dream. For the record, she was very happy when we told her and none of that actually happened :haha:

I'm exhausted, and that seems like the only constant symptom, everything else seems to come and go. 

This morning, the lucky charms craving I've had for the last few days has changed to a food aversion. The mere thought of eating them made me feel sick. So toast and marmite it is then! I think I'm going to have to get oh to eat them so that they are out of the house.


----------



## dan-o

Loozle that's so funny :haha: hope you ate most the box at that price lol! I'm not really feeling the cucumber thing any more either, in fact I have no idea what I want, everything makes me queasy right now. 

I used up the last of my tests this morning (hardcore poas addict lol) reassuring lines, happy to stop now! 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/a12c9b19-0531-4f3d-ab3c-de470878c33c.jpg


----------



## Mya209

4+6 today. Feeling nice and sick this morning!


----------



## ruthb

Great lines Dan-o! I used the last of mine last week but tempted to buy more!

Cant believe this... im only 5 weeks 5 days and basically OH has told everyone he knows were pregnant! His parents, his best friends, his boss, gym buddies honestly anyone he speaks to on weekly basis, may as well have announced it on facebook! The only people ive told are you girls and my boss (had to tell work as i work with chemicals). Tried to explain to him that its still early days and generally people wait till 12 weeks for a reason but hes not getting it lol, guess hes just super positive!


----------



## Bowmans

Happenstance - you are a sweet pea!!!!

Great line dan-o - feel the urge to go and test 

Laska - that sounds like a great reaction from your parents - my mum cried 

Ruthb - I understand your concern we are not telling anyone else until first scan - I do have to tell my boss this week so I can start going for my midwife appointments 

Welcome to all the new march mallows x


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone's doing great and had a wonderful weekend!!! 
I go for my scan in about an hour or so. I'm excited but nervous too. Im 5 wks 1 day but really don't have many symptoms either. I wake up at all hours of the night have such vivid dreams, almost nightmares and wake feeling like it actually happened! Oh and get this, my sister in law announced she was pregnant the other day and has the EXACT due date as me!!! Isn't that crazy, how can that even happen lol! 
Anyways, I'll post a pic after my scan! :wohoo:


----------



## chimama

Jaysbaby - That is one interesting coincidence with your sister-in-law! Hope you have a good relationship - she would be a great pregnancy buddy!

Today, I'm a sweet pea:happydance:!


----------



## MamaTex

No vivid dreams for me yet. I am sleeping deeper and longer, so maybe once I start getting more sleep, the dreams will ramp up. 

Had pizza last night. It was not the healthiest choice but it was good. Back to eating healthier today :D


----------



## Millhaven

I'm back, ladies! London was wonderful. :D

Wow, this thread has grown! 40 mums-to-be? Wow! Congrts and welcome all! :hi:


----------



## bucherwurm

Excited to see our tickers progressing!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck jaysbaby, can't wait for updates! 
Welcome back Millhaven!!


----------



## Millhaven

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies!! Hope everyone's doing great and had a wonderful weekend!!!
> I go for my scan in about an hour or so. I'm excited but nervous too. Im 5 wks 1 day but really don't have many symptoms either. I wake up at all hours of the night have such vivid dreams, almost nightmares and wake feeling like it actually happened! Oh and get this, my sister in law announced she was pregnant the other day and has the EXACT due date as me!!! Isn't that crazy, how can that even happen lol!
> Anyways, I'll post a pic after my scan! :wohoo:

What a coincidence! :D Good luck with your scan!



bucherwurm said:


> Excited to see our tickers progressing!

Agreed, it's nice seeing some change in the ticker, since we probably can't see any major body changes yet. I've got some bloating and really sensitive nipples - other than that - nothing. I hope I don't get morning sickness!


----------



## Millhaven

dan-o said:


> Good luck jaysbaby, can't wait for updates!
> Welcome back Millhaven!!


Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Loozle

Excellent lines dan-o! :happydance: and I only had 3 bowls of the lucky charms so there's still more than half left! 
Welcome back Millhaven! 

Excited for all of our sweet peas :cloud9:

I have to ask, is anybody else noticing a lot of spots? I usually only get the odd 1 or 2 when AF is due but right now I have around 9 spots on my face! I've had them since around 8dpo! 
I know it's a hormonal thing but I'm not sure if there's anything I can do about it? I don't tend to wear make up usually but I feel like I have to try and cover them up at the moment.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a few less than I get around AF. Just a handful of small ones, thankfully. But I'm breaking out on my upper back as well as on my face. Gross.


----------



## DrMum

Crikey...I've said it before but I'll say it again! This thread really runs away from me when I don't check in for a couple of days!!!!! 

So great to see more new bumps-to-be! Welcome and congratulations! 

Hope everyone is feeling good so far. I'm laughing at the gradual shift as we all feel a bit more preggers into lucky charms and feeling rough! 

As for me, I don't know if it's because this pregnancy is so hot on the heels of my last pregnancy (12 weeks between them) but my body seems to just be going "oh right, so we're doing that again are we?" And whoosh...crazy boobs, fundus palpable already. Nauseous morning noon and night. But I don't mind because it suggests things are ok I guess.

Anyone else had short interpregnancy intervals and noticed how fast things move? 

Have a great Sunday girls looking forward to the scan updates!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi all, my scan went great!!!! They were able to see not only the gestational sac but also the yolk sac in there too! So happy and thankful! I go again in 2 weeks to see the heartbeat! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dan-o

Aww look at that! Congrats on the fab scan!!


----------



## MartinaC

Hi all! I am 4w5d and a nurse told me my EDD is March 12th. The dr ordered me to get my hcg levels checked every three days. Thankfully the firt "set" showed that they are doubling every 32 hours, which is good, right? The waiting part is really the hardest. I only told my husband, mother, and a close friend so it's great being able to come here and chat about symptoms, excitement, fears, etc. Hope I can join the group!


----------



## dan-o

Hi martinac, welcome!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Dan-o, great lines!

Jay's baby, awesome scan! 

As far as the dopplers go, I have a Sonoline B and I love it! I tried at 8 weeks last pregnancy to pick up the heartbeat and I could clearly hear it! A little tip, if you run out of the gel that comes with it, you can use Aloe too it works the same. 

5W6D:

Man those symptoms are hitting me hard today! I got up 3-4 times last night to pee, got up at 8 to eat something and after I ate oatmeal I was so close to puking (I could have if my head was over a toilet) then went back to bed and got back up at 11. I could have slept longer but I have stuff to do. I can't wake up! And my boobs are killing me! I'm loving these symptoms! 5 more days til the heartbeat scan <3 hubby will be out of town for work so my best friend is coming with me :D


----------



## Yankeegirl79

Thank you Mrs K Chicago and Punky Brewster. 

Yes. I have 6 children at home. :) I was married before. We had 3 girls together. He was very abusive and i got myself and my girls out of that situation. 

Fast forward a couple years and i married my Best Friend Aaron. We now have 2 girls and 1 boy. He is in the middle of all of these girls. So we are hoping for another boy for his sake. :laugh2:


----------



## madtowngirl

Does anyone NOT have any symptoms yet? The only thing I really have is a little bit of an upset stomach after I eat, but otherwise, nothing. I'm getting worried. I know it's supposedly "normal" to not have symptoms until 6-7 weeks, but it seems like most everyone else has at least something....


----------



## MamaTex

So I bought a cheap test from Walmart and a Clear Blue Advanced Digital Weeks Estimator. These were the results!



I got my 3+. I am happy to see it. I last used a Clear Blue Digital Advanced Weeks estimator test on 6/29, so it has been a few days but I am glad there is some progression as I turn 6 weeks on Tuesday.

Side note: I started feeling queasy in Walmart so I ate a Fiber One brownie to see if that would make me feel better. It did but only for a bit. Walking out in the hot sun definitely didn't help. Once I got inside in the AC, I ate a plum to see if that would settle my stomach. Nope. Ugh, I feel like I need to lay down. 

:wacko:


----------



## MamaTex

Yankeegirl79: Poor guy, drowning in estrogen

madtowngirl: I don't really feel too many consistent symptoms besides being tired, hungry, and really emotional. Completely different from my last pregnancy as I was not emotional at all. Outside of random waves of mild nausea, I can't say I feel too different at this stage. Like you, I feel I should be experiencing more, but maybe it is right around the corner for the both of us eh?


----------



## missfrick

How much cramping is normal? My uterus is feeling "big" and I'm not bleeding, but I almost doubled over for a second... It's still cramps now (been about 15 mins but less severe). I'm scared!


----------



## MamaTex

missfrick said:


> How much cramping is normal? My uterus is feeling "big" and I'm not bleeding, but I almost doubled over for a second... It's still cramps now (been about 15 mins but less severe). I'm scared!

 I had quite a bit of cramping in the early weeks with my last pregnancy. Some were barely noticeable and other times it felt like aunt flow cramps. If the cramps persist, lie down and drink some water. If they get worse and/or you start bleeding, it would be a good idea to at least place a call to your doctor when you can. Of course, if you feel the need to go in to urgent care or the ER, then do that but I wouldn't go unless you were bleeding profusely and in serious pain. You are more than likely just experiencing some growing pains :)


----------



## bucherwurm

madtowngirl said:


> Does anyone NOT have any symptoms yet? The only thing I really have is a little bit of an upset stomach after I eat, but otherwise, nothing. I'm getting worried. I know it's supposedly "normal" to not have symptoms until 6-7 weeks, but it seems like most everyone else has at least something....

I'm not feeling too much most days now. Breasts aren't too bad, not really nauseous. Still some cramping. I'm kind of excited to have symptoms and dreading it all at the same time. I wouldn't worry. Just enjoy it for now!
BTW, I asked my mom a bit ago and she said she didn't really get symptoms, only got sick once, etc, but everything was still fine. So you might end up being one of the lucky ones.




> How much cramping is normal? My uterus is feeling "big" and I'm not bleeding, but I almost doubled over for a second... It's still cramps now (been about 15 mins but less severe). I'm scared!

I have been getting cramping for pretty much the whole time I've known about the pregnancy. Some are bad, others aren't. I wouldn't worry too much unless you see a lot of blood. There is a lot of stuff happening down there right now (which is what I tell myself, too), so it makes sense to have cramping.


----------



## missfrick

Thanks MamaTex and Bucherwurm made me feel much better! I'm going to blame it on gas (and I blame my gas on Squiggles). And it's true there is a lot going on and growing and stuff... Early days when you can't physically see the changes as much makes it harder to put it together in my mind...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

hey everyone 

iv come to join you all, got my bfp this morning so will due around march 16th :happydance:


----------



## MartinaC

Congrats!!


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats mummy_smurf2b and welcome!!


----------



## dan-o

mummy_smurf2b said:


> hey everyone
> 
> iv come to join you all, got my bfp this morning so will due around march 16th :happydance:

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## NHKate

I've only had one vivid dream so far. Last night I dreamed that I was at Disney World with my daughter - sounds like it should be a good dream, right? But we went to get dinner at a restaurant where we had reservations, and they told us they couldn't seat us until 9:30 at night! I was trying to tell them that my daughter was only 4 and couldn't wait until 9:30 for dinner, but they just wouldn't listen. I was so angry and frustrated. 

I'm having some nausea after I eat now, but it doesn't seem to last very long. I have to pee a lot, and by mid afternoon I feel like taking a nap every day. My husband took my daughter swimming at the lake. It's a beautiful, warm day for it and I wish I had the energy, but I was just too tired to go, so I stayed home to take a nap instead.


----------



## Happenstance

mummy_smurf2b said:


> hey everyone
> 
> iv come to join you all, got my bfp this morning so will due around march 16th :happydance:

Congrats! :flower:



NHKate said:


> I've only had one vivid dream so far. Last night I dreamed that I was at Disney World with my daughter - sounds like it should be a good dream, right? But we went to get dinner at a restaurant where we had reservations, and they told us they couldn't seat us until 9:30 at night! I was trying to tell them that my daughter was only 4 and couldn't wait until 9:30 for dinner, but they just wouldn't listen. I was so angry and frustrated.
> 
> I'm having some nausea after I eat now, but it doesn't seem to last very long. I have to pee a lot, and by mid afternoon I feel like taking a nap every day. My husband took my daughter swimming at the lake. It's a beautiful, warm day for it and I wish I had the energy, but I was just too tired to go, so I stayed home to take a nap instead.

I know, it's scary how precise our dreams can be. DH really annoyed me in my dream last night and it took me a good few minutes when I woke up to realise I wasn't actually in a bad mood with him :haha:

We went out shopping today to a mall that's over an hour away from our house. We stopped for a coffee and we're talking quite openly about me being preggo. As I stood up to walk away I realised one of my work colleague's was sitting at the table right beside me! What are the chances?! I'm now worried he may have heard and keep trying to play back our conversation in my head :dohh:

I'm six weeks today and remember serious MS kicking in from around 7 weeks last time. Hoping I miss it this time but determined to enjoy food as much as I can these next few days just in case :haha:

Hope you're all doing great :flower:


----------



## missfrick

Welcome mummy_smurf2b!

Loozle, I am broken out with giant, puss-filled, cystic acne - actually not as bad as I'm making it sound, but I had two painful giant zits on my forehead last week, and today I have two giant spots on my chin. This is in addition to all the small red ones all over my neck, chest, and back... so yeah, hormones huh...


----------



## NHKate

I've heard that women who are pregnant with boys get worse acne during pregnancy. Something about the male hormones circulating in our system makes us break out (like pubescent boys, LOL).


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've heard the opposite, that it's all the extra estrogen from girls :D Also, girls steal your beauty and the acne is a factor in that. The old wives tales are so fun.


----------



## curlykate

bucherwurm said:


> Excited to see our tickers progressing!

I know! I was so excited to wake up this morning to a sweet pea! :happydance: I can't wait to be a blueberry next week!

Welcome to the few new Momma's that have joined our group! 

I had a not too bad day today. I'm pretty tired, but thankfully not as tired as I have been the last few days. I was able to eat quite a bit today, however this afternoon I caught a whiff of bread, and almost threw up! It was hard to hide too, as I was standing right in front of MIL at the time, and we are not telling anyone yet! When she asked what was wrong, I lied and said that a fly flew into my mouth. We were at the cottage, with lots of flies around, so I think she bought it.!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll be a sweet pea on Wednesday. They're growing so fast!


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> I'll be a sweet pea on Wednesday. They're growing so fast!

OMG I'm going to be one on Friday! It's so amazingly exciting, though I feel time is moving at a snail's pace.


How are you ladies staying motivated to do certain activities? Sorry, that was vague. I'm in my last 3 classes of a postgrad degree, and I have had ZERO motivation since my BFP to do any work. I have some reports due in the next 3 days, and have no idea how I will focus. Me and SO just moved too, so I've been setting up house a bit, and then am too exhausted to do anything else... I was never a coffee-drinker anyhow, so it's not the caffeine thing, and I know growing a human is exhausting, but I am not even motivated to do the work...


----------



## Laska5

missfrick said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I'll be a sweet pea on Wednesday. They're growing so fast!
> 
> OMG I'm going to be one on Friday! It's so amazingly exciting, though I feel time is moving at a snail's pace.
> 
> 
> How are you ladies staying motivated to do certain activities? Sorry, that was vague. I'm in my last 3 classes of a postgrad degree, and I have had ZERO motivation since my BFP to do any work. I have some reports due in the next 3 days, and have no idea how I will focus. Me and SO just moved too, so I've been setting up house a bit, and then am too exhausted to do anything else... I was never a coffee-drinker anyhow, so it's not the caffeine thing, and I know growing a human is exhausting, but I am not even motivated to do the work...Click to expand...

Girl, I feel ya! I own my own part-time business & I have not been motivated to get my orders done. My motivation is GONE! All I wanna do is google & dream about baby stuff! Plus the fatigue doesn't help! 

Now if only I could eat the salad I made this evening, put it all together & now I'm nauseated. :wacko:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hi Ladies, sorry i don't post much, It seems most of the chatter happens while I am asleep one of the downsides to living in Oz.

I got my first lot of bloods back from last Thursday I was 4w0d.
HCG 88
Progesterone 234

My progesterone is right at the top of the normal level for first trimester 36 - 286. Have any of you got high progesterone levels? I was meant to start progesterone pessaries this week but now I am not sure if I should or not?! It doesn't help my OB is away till next week!
I got more bloods done today to check that my HCG is doubling like it should but I wont get those results till Wednesday.


----------



## missfrick

Foxycleopatra said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry i don't post much, It seems most of the chatter happens while I am asleep one of the downsides to living in Oz.
> 
> I got my first lot of bloods back from last Thursday I was 4w0d.
> HCG 88
> Progesterone 234
> 
> My progesterone is right at the top of the normal level for first trimester 36 - 286. Have any of you got high progesterone levels? I was meant to start progesterone pessaries this week but now I am not sure if I should or not?! It doesn't help my OB is away till next week!
> I got more bloods done today to check that my HCG is doubling like it should but I wont get those results till Wednesday.

Hey welcome and post as you can! Your hcg sounds okay, as we all know the doubling time is the most important. The wait is the worst but fingers crossed for good levels! 
Sorry to say I have no idea about the progesterone, but there are many ladies here who should be able to help you.


----------



## missfrick

Still no nausea for me, but I am having horrible pregnancy brain! Forgetting words I should know, and the other day forgot SO's phone number, and my home number... Anyone else feel like they've dropped twenty IQ points?


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> Still no nausea for me, but I am having horrible pregnancy brain! Forgetting words I should know, and the other day forgot SO's phone number, and my home number... Anyone else feel like they've dropped twenty IQ points?

Not a full 20, but at least a few ;) I'm blaming not getting quality sleep.

Foxycleopatra, is there a nurseline or something you can call? It seems odd to add progesterone if it's already high.


----------



## Bowmans

missfrick said:


> Still no nausea for me, but I am having horrible pregnancy brain! Forgetting words I should know, and the other day forgot SO's phone number, and my home number... Anyone else feel like they've dropped twenty IQ points?

Completely - I have a memory like a sieve and forgetting loads of words - feel so dumb hopefully it'll pass didn't realise how bad it would be.

I have a key card for work and was frantically looking for it to then realise I had already put it round my neck. Forget to give my dog breakfast the other day - he was not impressed when I went home for lunch!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I keep forgetting my prenatal, of all things. I've been taking them for close to a year now, but I started taking them in the morning instead of before bed because I added a b50 complex, and I usually remember around 5pm


----------



## MartinaC

missfrick said:


> Still no nausea for me, but I am having horrible pregnancy brain! Forgetting words I should know, and the other day forgot SO's phone number, and my home number... Anyone else feel like they've dropped twenty IQ points?

Yes! Completely! I've been forgetting client appointments, getting up to check something in my laptop and then immediately forgetting what I was checking...


----------



## MartinaC

I'm thinking of purchasing a prenatal yoga DVD or some sort of prenatal exercise DVD. Can anyone suggest one?


----------



## dan-o

Foxycleopatra said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry i don't post much, It seems most of the chatter happens while I am asleep one of the downsides to living in Oz.
> 
> I got my first lot of bloods back from last Thursday I was 4w0d.
> HCG 88
> Progesterone 234
> 
> My progesterone is right at the top of the normal level for first trimester 36 - 286. Have any of you got high progesterone levels? I was meant to start progesterone pessaries this week but now I am not sure if I should or not?! It doesn't help my OB is away till next week!
> I got more bloods done today to check that my HCG is doubling like it should but I wont get those results till Wednesday.

Yes mine was 190 with ds2. Great sign of a nice healthy pregnancy. I was still prescribed cyclogest tho as it can go up and down a bit. I was glad they did prescribe them as I ended up with a large SCH, so continued them for an extra few weeks then weaned off at 14w once it settled down. 
(Apparently they can help relax an irritable uterus)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm not havin symptoms yet thankfully only tiredness n heartburn, yipee for heartburn (not) lol soon as it kicks in full time il be straight to the docs haha n please god don't let me get constipated this time. (Sorry tmi)


----------



## frenchie35

Here I am (finally)! Due March 14th.

I did prenatal yoga during my first pregnancy. I downloaded a 50-minute routine from the yogadownload website. I think it was with an instructor named Liz Janda. It was really nice and low-intensity. We'll see if my toddler lets me get through 50 minutes of the TV on this time around!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Woohoo! I'm a sweet pea today! :wohoo: 

Not feeling sick at all this morning, I'm trying to enjoy it while it lasts. Still have those sore boobs though. I don't remember them being this sore with my last 3 pregnancies :shrug: I'm taking that as a good sign! 

DH leaves today for work in Georgia for two whole weeks! :cry: When he comes back, I'll already be 8 weeks! Seems so far away. Only 4 more days until my scan to check for the heartbeat! I'm excited for it now, but when the day comes I know I'll be crapping my pants :blush: 

I've been having a hard time sleeping between the hours of around 1-4, not good because I work 7-3! At least today I don't have anything to do at work, so it will be a relaxing day. 

I'm trying to think of everything I was going to reply to...let's see how much I remember: 

Weird dreams: The other night I had a dream that I was being held hostage by a group of zoo animals (the gorillas and the cheetahs were the meanest :haha: ) 

Progesterone: Foxycleopatra, Did you say your progesterone was over 200 at 4 weeks? Dang! I wanted progesterone supplements during my last pregnancy because I was worried about my bleeding and the doc said mine was fine at 6 weeks, and it was 18! I'm not sure what the norm is actually supposed to be, but compared to yours...well I'm glad I switched doctors! I'm on 200mg of progesterone per day now. Also - my mom lives in Australia :D

Well this is long enough I guess, lol! I'm almost out of data on my phone for the month (it resets tomorrow) So I'll check back in tomorrow! Hope everything has a great day!


----------



## MamaTex

chelsealynnb said:


> Woohoo! I'm a sweet pea today! :wohoo:
> 
> Not feeling sick at all this morning, I'm trying to enjoy it while it lasts. Still have those sore boobs though. I don't remember them being this sore with my last 3 pregnancies :shrug: I'm taking that as a good sign!
> 
> DH leaves today for work in Georgia for two whole weeks! :cry: When he comes back, I'll already be 8 weeks! Seems so far away. Only 4 more days until my scan to check for the heartbeat! I'm excited for it now, but when the day comes I know I'll be crapping my pants :blush:
> 
> I've been having a hard time sleeping between the hours of around 1-4, not good because I work 7-3! At least today I don't have anything to do at work, so it will be a relaxing day.
> 
> I'm trying to think of everything I was going to reply to...let's see how much I remember:
> 
> Weird dreams: The other night I had a dream that I was being held hostage by a group of zoo animals (the gorillas and the cheetahs were the meanest :haha: )
> 
> Progesterone: Foxycleopatra, Did you say your progesterone was over 200 at 4 weeks? Dang! I wanted progesterone supplements during my last pregnancy because I was worried about my bleeding and the doc said mine was fine at 6 weeks, and it was 18! I'm not sure what the norm is actually supposed to be, but compared to yours...well I'm glad I switched doctors! I'm on 200mg of progesterone per day now. Also - my mom lives in Australia :D
> 
> Well this is long enough I guess, lol! I'm almost out of data on my phone for the month (it resets tomorrow) So I'll check back in tomorrow! Hope everything has a great day!

With my last pregnancy I was concerned about my progesterone too and I asked the doctor about supplements or using a cream. He said that in his professional opinion, unless there was a documented issue with progesterone before, he didn't recommend taking any action to address progesterone. I was a little perplexed as I kept reading about all these women getting . Everything ended up fine, but it was a lesson in just how much doctors differ on progesterone.


----------



## Missbx

Just got a call from the midwife and I have my first appointment on 23rd July :) am I likely to have some blood tests? I'm not sure what to expect as its my first baby? x


----------



## hanni

I've just googled it and mothers day is on the 15th of March (uk). I wonder how many of us will end up giving birth then! 

I am so sick of having vivid dreams. I had a dream earlier where I could feel a big hard lump under me belly and was like Ee I can feel the baby. Then I pulled on it and giant flowers started coming out of my stomach and I started cutting myself open and I was just full of flowers and plants and there was no baby. Never been so happy to wake up!


----------



## MamaTex

Ok I am about to explode. I went in last Thursday to have a blood draw. I was told that even though it was before the 4th of July weekend, I should get my test result on Saturday. I didn't think that would be the case, but I believed the person I spoke to. Saturday comes and no email or call. I figured that was going to happen, so I called today about the blood work. I was told to expect an email with the results in 5 to 10 minutes. If I did not get one, I was invited to call back. Well now I have called back to this freaking lab a few times and all I get are voicemails directing me to leave a message. I paid money for this damn lab result and if I do not get it by the time my baby wakes up, I am going to go over there and be in their face about this.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

hanni said:


> I've just googled it and mothers day is on the 15th of March (uk). I wonder how many of us will end up giving birth then!
> 
> I am so sick of having vivid dreams. I had a dream earlier where I could feel a big hard lump under me belly and was like Ee I can feel the baby. Then I pulled on it and giant flowers started coming out of my stomach and I started cutting myself open and I was just full of flowers and plants and there was no baby. Never been so happy to wake up!

That's interesting as iv calculated my due date as 16th


----------



## chelsealynnb

MamaTex said:


> Ok I am about to explode. I went in last Thursday to have a blood draw. I was told that even though it was before the 4th of July weekend, I should get my test result on Saturday. I didn't think that would be the case, but I believed the person I spoke to. Saturday comes and no email or call. I figured that was going to happen, so I called today about the blood work. I was told to expect an email with the results in 5 to 10 minutes. If I did not get one, I was invited to call back. Well now I have called back to this freaking lab a few times and all I get are voicemails directing me to leave a message. I paid money for this damn lab result and if I do not get it by the time my baby wakes up, I am going to go over there and be in their face about this.

Urgh, how frustrating! I would be pissed too! Give them an earful!


----------



## curlykate

Sorry to hear you're having issues with the lab, MamaTex! Hopefully you can get it all straightened out without having to go down there.
I went fro my blood work today. The lab I went to sends out my blood, and then my Dr gets the results. I asked for a general time frame of when I can get my results...she told me 2 weeks! I'm thinking that's just the general answer they give everyone, because it didn't take that long last time. Although, perhaps it was some of the other blood work that would take that long, as it was my whole prenatal screen, not just the betas.
I am soooo sick today. I spent the night awake last night, as I just couldn't sleep. It seemed like every time I was about to fall asleep, something woke me up. (OH snoring, LO talking in his sleep, an email alert on my phone, etc). Then I woke up this morning and started throwing up when I was brushing my teeth. I went in to work, with the intention of coming back after my appointment, but that just wasn't happening. Now I'm relaxing at home, about to take a nap and maybe eat some crackers and see if I can keep those down.


----------



## MamaTex

Ok I finally got the email with my results. Crikey!! At 5+2, my HCG was was 2741.


----------



## frenchie35

Oh, the tooth brushing! I remember having to psyche myself up for it every morning and evening. The gagging got much better after the first trimester. No sign of it yet this time around!


----------



## smawfl

Lol at the toothbrush gagging! Mine was terrible last time! Finally worked out that brushing as upright a position as possible helped. 

I've been super tired today. Think it's because I keep waking at 5:30am!


----------



## dan-o

MamaTex said:


> Ok I finally got the email with my results. Crikey!! At 5+2, my HCG was was 2741.

Perfect! Glad you got them finally!


----------



## dan-o

hanni said:


> I've just googled it and mothers day is on the 15th of March (uk). I wonder how many of us will end up giving birth then!
> 
> I am so sick of having vivid dreams. I had a dream earlier where I could feel a big hard lump under me belly and was like Ee I can feel the baby. Then I pulled on it and giant flowers started coming out of my stomach and I started cutting myself open and I was just full of flowers and plants and there was no baby. Never been so happy to wake up!

Oooh how cool would that be? I went into labour 3 weeks early by ovulation last time tho, so I'm thinking it probably won't be me lol!

Sorry about the dreams, I had a very disturbing one the other night. I won't even go into it as it was loss related, like you I was glad to wake up!!


----------



## missfrick

Just found out my SO's mother doesn't approve of this pregnancy... we just bought a friggin house together, but because we're not married, and I don't work (finishing my post-grad now) she's "concerned." What the hell am I supposed to do? I mean, obviously nothing, but man, this is aggravating! We were planning on getting married before Squiggles is born anyhow... I think she's not "concerned," more like "embarrassed."


----------



## chrislo4

How cute is the group name?! Congrats on the BFPs. Found out today im expecting number 2. EDD currently 11th March x


----------



## NellyLou

Hello! I never ventured to this section of the forum! Thanks for letting me know, Loozie! I am due March 5th with my second :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

missfrick said:


> Just found out my SO's mother doesn't approve of this pregnancy... we just bought a friggin house together, but because we're not married, and I don't work (finishing my post-grad now) she's "concerned." What the hell am I supposed to do? I mean, obviously nothing, but man, this is aggravating! We were planning on getting married before Squiggles is born anyhow... I think she's not "concerned," more like "embarrassed."

Omg, I would be giving her the middle finger! What did you say to her? What does DH have to say about what MIL said?


----------



## MamaTex

missfrick said:


> Just found out my SO's mother doesn't approve of this pregnancy... we just bought a friggin house together, but because we're not married, and I don't work (finishing my post-grad now) she's "concerned." What the hell am I supposed to do? I mean, obviously nothing, but man, this is aggravating! We were planning on getting married before Squiggles is born anyhow... I think she's not "concerned," more like "embarrassed."

This is the 21st century. People can cohabitate and have strong relationships without being married. Married or not married, the important thing is that you both are in this together and are doing good for yourselves. Sorry you don't have her support. People are always concerned, but don't offer to help. They just want to criticize!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Welcome to u both, nicoley and nellylou and congrats.


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> Just found out my SO's mother doesn't approve of this pregnancy... we just bought a friggin house together, but because we're not married, and I don't work (finishing my post-grad now) she's "concerned." What the hell am I supposed to do? I mean, obviously nothing, but man, this is aggravating! We were planning on getting married before Squiggles is born anyhow... I think she's not "concerned," more like "embarrassed."

How annoying! Hopefully she'll get excited once she gets used to the idea. It's 2014, geez. Not everyone follows the traditional path anymore.


----------



## nicoley

Hey march 9 right now..unsure of dates will change


----------



## NellyLou

Your ticker is working, Nicoley :)


----------



## nicoley

Yeeeesssss!!! Finally only took 50 tried..lol


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow welcome to three new March mallows! Nicoley, nellylou and chrislo4!! :yipee:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oooh I missed one lol sorry chrislo4, welcome


----------



## dan-o

missfrick said:


> Just found out my SO's mother doesn't approve of this pregnancy... we just bought a friggin house together, but because we're not married, and I don't work (finishing my post-grad now) she's "concerned." What the hell am I supposed to do? I mean, obviously nothing, but man, this is aggravating! We were planning on getting married before Squiggles is born anyhow... I think she's not "concerned," more like "embarrassed."

Sorry to hear she's being like this, hopefully she'll come around in time and be excited and happy.. like she should be!


----------



## brittany12

March 14th for me as of right now!


----------



## dan-o

Hey hun, welcome!!!!!


----------



## kwynia

I would like to hesitantly join. Just got my BFP yesterday, but I have short cycles so I'm on 14 dpo even though my ticker says 3 weeks. Due date March 18th :)


----------



## kitten23

Fingers crossed.....I'm due 6th March. X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kwynia said:


> I would like to hesitantly join. Just got my BFP yesterday, but I have short cycles so I'm on 14 dpo even though my ticker says 3 weeks. Due date March 18th :)

Welcome and congrats, we got our bfp same day then haha.


----------



## kwynia

I was never this nauseous with my first two this early. Everything tastes bad, smells bad, I haven't thrown up but I just don't want to eat anything. Is anyone having similar symptoms?


----------



## ruthb

kwynia said:


> I was never this nauseous with my first two this early. Everything tastes bad, smells bad, I haven't thrown up but I just don't want to eat anything. Is anyone having similar symptoms?

Im the total opposite, everything smells amazing and i want to eat EVERYTHING. I literally just went for a jog, ran past a pizzahut and could not stop myself going in and ordering a pizza. So bad! Well at least i ran 3 mile to get there!


----------



## kwynia

Oh, I would love to eat pizza. I guess even with all the yucky stuff going on I'm still hungry :) I had the same with my other two pregnancies but not till 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## Laska5

ruthb said:


> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I was never this nauseous with my first two this early. Everything tastes bad, smells bad, I haven't thrown up but I just don't want to eat anything. Is anyone having similar symptoms?
> 
> Im the total opposite, everything smells amazing and i want to eat EVERYTHING. I literally just went for a jog, ran past a pizzahut and could not stop myself going in and ordering a pizza. So bad! Well at least i ran 3 mile to get there!Click to expand...

That is hilarious! Kudos to you for running 3 miles! I've been going through phases of hating every smell & loosing my appetite & then I'll want to eat everything (except eggs, I can't stand eggs right now for some reason) 


Today we toured our local birthing center & we decided to use that option and made an appointment for our first scan on August 4th (which could change depending on hubbys work schedule which has still not come out for August!!) I'm most excited about hubby getting to help catch the baby during the delivery- he's always wanted to do that so I can't wait for that moment! 

So who has used nitrous oxide during their labor in the past? This is new to me, I read that it's more common in Europe - so maybe others on here have had more experience with it? Was it worth it?


----------



## NellyLou

Laska5 said:


> ruthb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I was never this nauseous with my first two this early. Everything tastes bad, smells bad, I haven't thrown up but I just don't want to eat anything. Is anyone having similar symptoms?
> 
> Im the total opposite, everything smells amazing and i want to eat EVERYTHING. I literally just went for a jog, ran past a pizzahut and could not stop myself going in and ordering a pizza. So bad! Well at least i ran 3 mile to get there!Click to expand...
> 
> That is hilarious! Kudos to you for running 3 miles! I've been going through phases of hating every smell & loosing my appetite & then I'll want to eat everything (except eggs, I can't stand eggs right now for some reason)
> 
> 
> Today we toured our local birthing center & we decided to use that option and made an appointment for our first scan on August 4th (which could change depending on hubbys work schedule which has still not come out for August!!) I'm most excited about hubby getting to help catch the baby during the delivery- he's always wanted to do that so I can't wait for that moment!
> 
> So who has used nitrous oxide during their labor in the past? This is new to me, I read that it's more common in Europe - so maybe others on here have had more experience with it? Was it worth it?Click to expand...

Yuck! I went off eggs my last pregnancy, and am off them again! I don't know what it is about them... Everything else is delicious so far though :)


----------



## NellyLou

I had an epidural with my first delivery. I ended up being induced and the pain was unbearable so fast! I didn't have a birth plan at all. My goal was just to have a healthy baby.... I have no regrets with the delivery! If my labour starts naturally, I may try gas, but we'll see. 

And my first scan is August 1st. Can't wait!


----------



## smawfl

I had a water birth with gas and air only last time and hoping to do the same this time as I had a really positive experience.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Laska5 said:


> ruthb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I was never this nauseous with my first two this early. Everything tastes bad, smells bad, I haven't thrown up but I just don't want to eat anything. Is anyone having similar symptoms?
> 
> Im the total opposite, everything smells amazing and i want to eat EVERYTHING. I literally just went for a jog, ran past a pizzahut and could not stop myself going in and ordering a pizza. So bad! Well at least i ran 3 mile to get there!Click to expand...
> 
> That is hilarious! Kudos to you for running 3 miles! I've been going through phases of hating every smell & loosing my appetite & then I'll want to eat everything (except eggs, I can't stand eggs right now for some reason)
> 
> 
> Today we toured our local birthing center & we decided to use that option and made an appointment for our first scan on August 4th (which could change depending on hubbys work schedule which has still not come out for August!!) I'm most excited about hubby getting to help catch the baby during the delivery- he's always wanted to do that so I can't wait for that moment!
> 
> So who has used nitrous oxide during their labor in the past? This is new to me, I read that it's more common in Europe - so maybe others on here have had more experience with it? Was it worth it?Click to expand...

With my one and only child I had nothing, no gas or anything. I'm lookin forward to it this time giving birth I told oh couple month back I want home birth he was fine with it so yipee I wanted home birth with first but chickened out as met the 2nd midwife and she didn't come across very confident so didn't incase it was her on duty that night. Sounds stupid don't it lol


----------



## NellyLou

Wow, you guys are brave :) We had some complications last time so I won't attempt a home birth, but I think it would be nice! 

Do any of you watch 'Call the Midwife'!?


----------



## Lil bean

Hi everyone - can I join in..I am due March 5, 2015!


----------



## smawfl

Yep I watched Call The Midwife when it was on, loved it!


----------



## ruthb

Laska5 said:


> ruthb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I was never this nauseous with my first two this early. Everything tastes bad, smells bad, I haven't thrown up but I just don't want to eat anything. Is anyone having similar symptoms?
> 
> Im the total opposite, everything smells amazing and i want to eat EVERYTHING. I literally just went for a jog, ran past a pizzahut and could not stop myself going in and ordering a pizza. So bad! Well at least i ran 3 mile to get there!Click to expand...
> 
> That is hilarious! Kudos to you for running 3 miles! I've been going through phases of hating every smell & loosing my appetite & then I'll want to eat everything (except eggs, I can't stand eggs right now for some reason)
> 
> 
> Today we toured our local birthing center & we decided to use that option and made an appointment for our first scan on August 4th (which could change depending on hubbys work schedule which has still not come out for August!!) I'm most excited about hubby getting to help catch the baby during the delivery- he's always wanted to do that so I can't wait for that moment!
> 
> So who has used nitrous oxide during their labor in the past? This is new to me, I read that it's more common in Europe - so maybe others on here have had more experience with it? Was it worth it?Click to expand...

Wow I didnt realise that the men were allowed to catch the baby? This is all so new!

Again i haven't got a clue about anything to do with the birth side of it, will hopefully see the midwife this weekend and get some info!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm due march 5th according to the date of my FET:) so very excited!!! Today food has become the be all and end all to everything - so hungry!!!!!!

Great to see all the other march due dates! Congrats ladies:)


----------



## NellyLou

My husband wanted to catch the baby too.... We never really got an answer, but because of the complications it wasn't an option at all. We will see if he asks again!

Welcome Lil Bean! We have the same due date :)


----------



## Lil bean

Thanks NellyLou -- looks like March 4 & 5 are the most popular due dates here!

I saw this group when it started but didnt have time to join as I was going on a 10 day vacation and now there is no way I can catch up on all the messages but its amazing that there are so many of us. 

I started feeling really exhausted in the last few days. Also very vivid dreams - my first very vivid dream was that I got a bfp and how happy I & DH were and then it came true!! Now the vivid dreams have just gone into overdrive and I just want to sleep in peace!!

Also headaches which make me feel dizzy or the dizziness which gives me headaches I dont know -- is anyone feeling this? Its just there for several hours a day...not fun!

Besides that I am still looking for a OBGYN so dont even have a appointment yet but hopefully soon this week!


----------



## Teilana

NellyLou said:


> I had an epidural with my first delivery. I ended up being induced and the pain was unbearable so fast! I didn't have a birth plan at all. My goal was just to have a healthy baby.... I have no regrets with the delivery! If my labour starts naturally, I may try gas, but we'll see.
> 
> And my first scan is August 1st. Can't wait!

My first scan is the same day! I am really excited to see baby!


----------



## Teilana

I am glad that I haven't had any food aversions or nausea/MS yet. But man am I hungry all.the.time! And veggies! I may have spent like $100 yesterday on mostly fruit and veggies when I did some grocery shopping on my way home from work. DH just laughed at me when he was putting them away (while I went pee AGAIN)...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> Wow, you guys are brave :) We had some complications last time so I won't attempt a home birth, but I think it would be nice!
> 
> Do any of you watch 'Call the Midwife'!?

No but I like watching one born every minute


----------



## missfrick

I'm seriously just trying not to let it get to me. I had a good cry, and my parents are also really supportive. Me and SO are good and that's all that I care about.


----------



## Laska5

> Wow I didnt realise that the men were allowed to catch the baby? This is all so new!
> 
> Again i haven't got a clue about anything to do with the birth side of it, will hopefully see the midwife this weekend and get some info!


I'm sure it depends on each facility & the situation of course! Hospitals wouldn't allow it for sure. But this is a natural birthing center & they are all about what mom wants! :) 

Potential complications do make me nervous & I'm not naive about all of them- in fact working as a postpartum/nursery nurse for 4 years- I've seen just about every nightmare there is. BUT I'm more confident in going the natural route vs. the modern medicine route which has a higher c-section rate. Most of the doctors I've ever worked with in the hospital were just worried about getting their patients in & out the door the quickest way possible which is why so many of them rush quickly to calling a labor 'failure to progress' & do a csection when it's most likely not necessary or break someone's water at 37 weeks to induce or a slew of other reasons! There was even doctors who would slow down pitocin so the mom wouldn't progress as fast & he could go make his dinner plans - I heard the doc use the excuse that there was a state csection to the mom (which had been MUCH earlier that day) Ug!! Seeing so many situations like these have really turned me off to OBGYN docs & the hospital. I like the fact that the staff at the birthing center is able to intubate the baby, that is really reassuring!


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Wow, you guys are brave :) We had some complications last time so I won't attempt a home birth, but I think it would be nice!
> 
> Do any of you watch 'Call the Midwife'!?

I love Call the Midwife. It's not all on Netflix yet, and I'm not caught up on the episodes that are only online, though. I first heard about it in a thread here, I think. I watched it mostly when DH wasn't home because he wasn't interested, but he came home mid-episode one day and got kind of sucked in. I bet I can talk him into watching it all soon.


----------



## Mrs.C

Evening all, according to the NHS due date calculator im 4 weeks gone with a d/d of 12 march 2015. Fingers crossed!


----------



## madtowngirl

Haha there is no way my DH would catch the baby, he'd pass out from all the ick down there. I'd personally like to have a water birth, but I doubt my insurance will allow for that.


----------



## brittany12

seriously having a hard time keeping my eyes open! I'm SOOOO tired ALLLL of the time. I wake up tired, I nap and wake up tired, I'm just tired!!!

HELP ME!


----------



## ladybrown33

Hello everyone I just had my first doctors appointment and was given a due date of March 1, though I expect it will change with the first ultrasound next week.


----------



## chimama

Just had my first ultrasound today @ 6wk 1 day. Saw little D with his beautiful heart beat of 118 bpm. Measuring in line with current EDD. Such a miracle!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MamaTex

Welcome ladybrown33!!

chimama: What a beautiful sight!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I told my brother and sister in law today. It feels good to have them in the loop. They're very excited :D I told them not to say anything to mom yet, and my brother's first question was what I'm going to do about alcohol at the family weekend trip we're taking in a couple weeks. He valiantly offered to drink my alcohol for me when she's not looking ;) They have a 9 month old, and SIL is already talking about all the things she wants to buy us.


----------



## NellyLou

That's amazing chimama! I can't wait to see that little heartbeat!

Mrs. K, that will be nice that your little one will be fairly close in age to his/her cousin!


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Mrs. K, that will be nice that your little one will be fairly close in age to his/her cousin!

I'm really excited about it! All his cousins on SIL's side are much older - I think the youngest is 10 and the girls are in their teens.


----------



## NHKate

Hello and congratulations to the new ladies! And also to those who got to see the heartbeat for the first time. :) I can't wait to get my first u/s. If I just get to see a nice strong heartbeat, it'll ease my anxiety so much. 

Anyone else dealing with constipation? Yuck. :? I never had an issue with constipation in previous pregnancies. I'll try to look on the bright side - that it's a result of increasing progesterone, and high progesterone is a good thing. But it's still annoying. I was going to read my 4-year old her bedtime story, but she read the whole thing to herself while I was in the bathroom working on pooping! :wacko: (Sorry if that's TMI.)


----------



## NellyLou

Lol, that made me laugh NHKate!


----------



## kwynia

The iron in my prenatal makes me constipated too, I try to avoid it in foods I eat, fortified cereal in particular, and I eat a lot of prunes and raisins, which I like so it's not too bad.


----------



## missfrick

LOL NHKate, I definitely had the opposite of constipation today... Oh the things our body goes through...


----------



## madtowngirl

I've been having some constipation trouble - that's a sign of high progesterone? That's good news to me because it seems to be one of my only symptoms....


----------



## twinkie2

I'd love to join!! Due date is March 14th :)


----------



## NHKate

madtowngirl said:


> I've been having some constipation trouble - that's a sign of high progesterone? That's good news to me because it seems to be one of my only symptoms....

According to babycenter.com regarding constipation, "One culprit is an increase in the hormone progesterone, which relaxes smooth muscles throughout the body, including the digestive tract. This means that food passes through the intestines more slowly." (And if it spends more time in the intestines, more water gets absorbed from it, making your poop harder, and harder to get out.) So yeah, I'm trying to remind myself that even if constipation isn't a good thing, at least it's a _sign_ of a good thing. :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Welcome mrsc, ladybrown and twinkie2, congrats on your bfps!


----------



## dan-o

chimama said:


> Just had my first ultrasound today @ 6wk 1 day. Saw little D with his beautiful heart beat of 118 bpm. Measuring in line with current EDD. Such a miracle!!:happydance:

Congrats hun!! Our first heartbeat, so precious! <3


----------



## Laska5

Thats awesome Chimama! It never ceases to amaze me how early there little hearts start beating, I can't wait for my first one in a couple weeks! 

For everyone having constipation problems, try a small cup of coffee (while preggo you can have 200mcg & a cup has 135mcg or just get decaf). Coffee is an awesome natural laxative! Works for me! hah- sorry if tmi! :) 


Tonight for my job I had to work a little over 2 hours outside in 98 degree heat & humidty. I'm now incredibly exhausted & my body aches all over!


----------



## MartinaC

frenchie35 said:


> Here I am (finally)! Due March 14th.
> 
> I did prenatal yoga during my first pregnancy. I downloaded a 50-minute routine from the yogadownload website. I think it was with an instructor named Liz Janda. It was really nice and low-intensity. We'll see if my toddler lets me get through 50 minutes of the TV on this time around!

Thank you, Frenchie!


----------



## DrMum

Hi laska- yeah I used gas and air with my first delivery because my epidural didn't work! For me it worked really well- way better than the epidural but it made my lips soooo dry between contractions I was yelling for carmex!! You really have it suck it in though to work, little ladylike breaths do sod all! I would use it again, but after a c section a couple of months ago, it's too close to vbac so it's repeat c section for me which I'm ok with so long as I have a healthy baby. 

Welcome all the new ladies, gosh we are really filling up! Romance was definitely in the air in June haha! :D


----------



## chelsealynnb

Laska5 said:


> Thats awesome Chimama! It never ceases to amaze me how early there little hearts start beating, I can't wait for my first one in a couple weeks!
> 
> For everyone having constipation problems, try a small cup of coffee (while preggo you can have 200mcg & a cup has 135mcg or just get decaf). Coffee is an awesome natural laxative! Works for me! hah- sorry if tmi! :)
> 
> 
> Tonight for my job I had to work a little over 2 hours outside in 98 degree heat & humidty. I'm now incredibly exhausted & my body aches all over!

I'm going to have to grab some decaf coffee! I've been having that problem and from what you ladies explained, it's because I'm on progesterone suppliments and my prenatals have extra iron in them! Lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I haven't had any constipation problems so far, knock on wood, but coffee helps keep me regular in general. Dark coffee in the morning (dark roasts are less caffeinated, fyi, so probably better for pregnancy), plenty of veggies, and lots of water.


----------



## Mrs.C

That's wonderful chimama! Such a beautiful & positive image to see xx


----------



## dan-o

I had the constipation so bad with ds2, the worst part of the pregnancy I think! It got even worse after I delivered him, I didn't go for 10 days and tried everything! Dulcolax worked in the end but my gosh it was painful! 100% adamant not to let it happen this time, packing down the fibre and fluids, avoiding cheese completely (seems to bind things up) and if I feel the urge to go, I'm going!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm so glad I have some lactulose waitin in case it happens to me. I had it with my first and I was in so much pain I currled up in bed almost in tears lol that stuff is great helped me straight away.


----------



## smawfl

I had it with my first too. I said to DH it was like a practice run for labour lol. Very painful. 

This time I'm trying avoid it as much as possible!


----------



## Laska5

ug! It's almost 2am here & I can't sleep. Hubby & I got into a fight when he got home tonight & now I'm too mad to go to sleep but I'm sure he's snoozing away. I'm also having awful hot flashes tonight, I usually like it hot in our house- around 74 , but now I've got the a/c blaring at 70! These hormones can be the pits. grrr... 

Also I just noticed there have been 3 miscarriages in the forum so far? I'm so sorry to each of the momma's. That's heartbreaking! You all are in my thoughts & prayers! I can't imagine the feeling.


----------



## Millhaven

chimama said:


> Just had my first ultrasound today @ 6wk 1 day. Saw little D with his beautiful heart beat of 118 bpm. Measuring in line with current EDD. Such a miracle!!:happydance:

Wow! :D

What are you telling about, constipation? I have the opposite problem and I'm used to take loperamide because of my IBS. Now I can't. :(

Also, today I woke up with pain in my back (when I inhale deeply) and I'm feeling a bit nauseuos. Yay...


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I just got my second bloods results back and I am thrilled

HCG 88 - 665
Prog 234 - 289 (now off the chart!)

Doubling time 31hr. Tests were 3.5 days apart.

I am still to take one progesterone pessary at night until my OB returns and reviews the results on Monday. 
Plus I have booked in my dating scan for 31st July when I should be around 8 weeks.

I feel so much more relieved now.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Foxycleopatra said:


> I just got my second bloods results back and I am thrilled
> 
> HCG 88 - 665
> Prog 234 - 289 (now off the chart!)
> 
> Doubling time 31hr. Tests were 3.5 days apart.
> 
> I am still to take one progesterone pessary at night until my OB returns and reviews the results on Monday.
> Plus I have booked in my dating scan for 31st July when I should be around 8 weeks.
> 
> I feel so much more relieved now.

Are they doing them earlier now or something I always remember first scan at 12week?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

8 weeks is dating scan 12 weeks is the screening scan for Down's syndrome.

Or at least that's what they do here in the land Down Under


----------



## smawfl

In the UK they do the dating and downs scan together at 12 wks


----------



## kitten23

smawfl said:


> In the UK they do the dating and downs scan together at 12 wks

Im also from the UK. I'm fighting to get my dating scan at 8 weeks. I'm currently 5w 4d. I've had a previous m/c. I don't understand why they don't scan us earlier as it's much less worry if they do.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Foxycleopatra said:


> 8 weeks is dating scan 12 weeks is the screening scan for Down's syndrome.
> 
> Or at least that's what they do here in the land Down Under

Wow don't u get the 20week gender scan then?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Yep we get 20 week scan and depending on size I will have a 34/36 week scan too.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow you are so lucky then we only get 2 scans in UK, one at 12 n other at 20weeks


----------



## dan-o

kitten23 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> In the UK they do the dating and downs scan together at 12 wks
> 
> Im also from the UK. I'm fighting to get my dating scan at 8 weeks. I'm currently 5w 4d. I've had a previous m/c. I don't understand why they don't scan us earlier as it's much less worry if they do.Click to expand...

We only get two scans in the uk, 12w dating scan with optional nt scan... and 20w anomaly scan with optional gender reveal (if position makes it possible) 

If you've had problems in the past like ectopic or molar or 2+ miscarriages you will usually get an early scan via the early pregnancy unit at 6-8w as well xx

Hence the booming market for private scans in the uk!!


----------



## Millhaven

Here in Sweden we get a 10w scan, 11-13w Down's syndrome scan + 18w scan where gender can be revealed. 

If you go to a private midwife, you can get a scan at 8w too.

Earlier than that only occurs if you have a health problem or suffered from multiple mc.


----------



## lucy1

I'm an apple seed today!

At the airport now waiting for my flight to Orlando for two weeks. Was looking forward to it except I got to duty free and started dry heaving at the perfume. Apparently I went green! Looks like the next two weeks may be pergotary!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Aww haha I'm quite lookin forward to my holiday in October to Portugal, have a good time Lucy n don't miss us too much


----------



## NellyLou

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Aww haha I'm quite lookin forward to my holiday in October to Portugal, have a good time Lucy n don't miss us too much

Oh, Portugal is my favourite place in the world! I have only been there once, but can't wait to go back! And have fun in Orlando, Lucy!


----------



## NellyLou

dan-o said:


> kitten23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> In the UK they do the dating and downs scan together at 12 wks
> 
> Im also from the UK. I'm fighting to get my dating scan at 8 weeks. I'm currently 5w 4d. I've had a previous m/c. I don't understand why they don't scan us earlier as it's much less worry if they do.Click to expand...
> 
> We only get two scans in the uk, 12w dating scan with optional nt scan... and 20w anomaly scan with optional gender reveal (if position makes it possible)
> 
> If you've had problems in the past like ectopic or molar or 2+ miscarriages you will usually get an early scan via the early pregnancy unit at 6-8w as well xx
> 
> Hence the booming market for private scans in the uk!!Click to expand...

It all depends on which city and province you are in in Canada. In New Brunswick they only get a 20 week ultrasound and nothing else unless there are complications. Here in Ontario, it's common to only have a 12 week and 20 week US, but my doctor's office does an 8 week ultrasound as well, and usually one at 34 weeks and then 40 weeks. So 8, 12, 20, 34 and 40.


----------



## MamaTex

twinkie2: Welcome!! Your avatar is so cute!! 

dan-o: With my last pregnancy, I didn't have to suffer with constipation much, but after delivery I had a bout of it. Stool softeners were my saving grace. I can't imagine having to always deal with it. Ouch!! 

Laska5: Hope you can patch things up with DH and get some sleep tonight!! I am the same way when we fight. I get so wound up and have racing thoughts!! 

Foxycleopatra: that is great progression. Happy for you!!

kitten23: I feel for you and all the other ladies that have to wait. I know people have protocols and guidelines, but when there have been complications or previous losses, I don't understand myself why someone can't grant you the peace of mind to at least see that things are where they should be. Who wants an unpleasant surprise far into the pregnancy when they could have known early on? Not this gal!!

lucy1: Enjoy your trip as much as your body will allow you to!! Have a safe flight!!

AFM: Husband is home today so I am looking forward to maybe taking a nap. I don't know if I will be able to, but since he will be home to help with the baby, I have a better chance at snoozing. This afternoon I go back in for the second blood draw. Fx that I see a big jump!!!


----------



## Laska5

thanks mamatex!


wow- I'm loving the diversity of countries in this group! Australia, Sweden, Canada, UK- how awesome that we can all come together & share our pregnancy & birth stories over the next 9 month!! Anyone else from a different country? I'm from the US.


----------



## NellyLou

Mamatex, ditto on the stool softeners! Oh my goodness... the first time going to the bathroom after delivery might have been worse than the delivery itself!

Laska, so true about diversity! I love it :)

So has anyone thought of names yet, or have an inkling of the sex of your baby? I am convinced I am having another girl. We are big on long names with cutesie nicknames. My thoughts so far are:

Georgia Eleni (Georgie)
Penelope Eleni (Penny, Nelly, Lo or Lenny)
Nicoletta Alexandra (Edie maybe? Not a fan of Nicky)
And I love Sadie but can't think of a longer name.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> Mamatex, ditto on the stool softeners! Oh my goodness... the first time going to the bathroom after delivery might have been worse than the delivery itself!
> 
> Laska, so true about diversity! I love it :)
> 
> So has anyone thought of names yet, or have an inkling of the sex of your baby? I am convinced I am having another girl. We are big on long names with cutesie nicknames. My thoughts so far are:
> 
> Georgia Eleni (Georgie)
> Penelope Eleni (Penny, Nelly, Lo or Lenny)
> Nicoletta Alexandra (Edie maybe? Not a fan of Nicky)
> And I love Sadie but can't think of a longer name.

They are lovely names. I'm pretty sure il be having a girl as like 98% of our fam is girls, there's only two boys n that's 2.of my sister's kids. I not sure on names yet wouldn't it be awesome to be called Elsa lol


----------



## Laska5

We both love the name Avenly for a girl & Aven for a boy! Still haven't decided on middle names yet! I love Renea for a middle name but it's also my husbands moms middle name (which is not necessarily why I love it). My husband seems to think we shouldn't use it because of that. :shrug:

I love the name Sadie too! Reminds me of one of my favorite movies- Funny Girl! & I like Elsa as well, so many great girls names out there! The Little Mermaid is my favorite disney movie & I tried Ariel with hubby & he ditched that one fast. :( 

Boys seem to run in both sides of our families! In 13 years we've only had 2 girls on my side of the family! The last one was about 6 years ago. Every birth (I think about 6 or 7) between my siblings & cousins have all been boys except 2! On my husbands side there are 6 boys & 2 girls- his sister has all boys & his brother has 2 girls, his only cousin that has had children are boys as well. My husband already has a son from a previous marriage. So I'm kinda feeling like we'll break the boy trend but who really knows- we could very well contribute to it!


----------



## NellyLou

Elsa would be pretty nice right now! It's a cute name! 

Avenly and Aven are adorable too!


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> And I love Sadie but can't think of a longer name.

Sadie is traditionally short for Sarah :) All those names are really cute.

We've wanted Valentine for a girl for years and years. I'm a little worried that the baby will be born in February, which would make Valentine a bit cheesy, though. I guess I ought to have a plan B girls name or figure out if it really bothers me.

For boys, he wants Vincent, after his grandfather. I'm ok with Vincent, but he barely knew his grandfather - he died when DH was very young. I'm not inclined to trust a 4 year old's judgement on whether he's worth naming after, so my condition on using that as a first name is that he has to talk to his uncle and mother about what kind of a guy he was beyond being a fun grandpa. We both really like Theodore, and I think that's my first choice for a boy right now. I'd let him use Vincent as a middle name without the extra questions, so I'm hoping he decides it's not worth it ;)

I feel like I'm having a girl, keep imagining us with a girl, we're only firm on a girl name, so I figure it's almost guaranteed we're having a boyo ;)


----------



## Bowmans

Laska5 said:


> ug! It's almost 2am here & I can't sleep. Hubby & I got into a fight when he got home tonight & now I'm too mad to go to sleep but I'm sure he's snoozing away. I'm also having awful hot flashes tonight, I usually like it hot in our house- around 74 , but now I've got the a/c blaring at 70! These hormones can be the pits. grrr...
> 
> Also I just noticed there have been 3 miscarriages in the forum so far? I'm so sorry to each of the momma's. That's heartbreaking! You all are in my thoughts & prayers! I can't imagine the feeling.


That's awful about the miscarriages hope the ladies are ok - my heart goes out to them x


----------



## molly86

I think I'm having a boy. No reason behind that. I just think it is. We decided on a boys name long before we were trying. George, after dhs grandad. Not sure on a girls though.


----------



## Loozle

Congratulations on a great scan chimama! Enjoy your holiday Lucy! 

I've already forgot what everyone was talking about now lol..

Right, constipation :haha: I'm lucky in that I haven't had that at all. I do feel for you ladies going through it, I hope it all settles soon.

I didn't realise any of our members had sadly left us due to miscarriages. I'm so sorry to hear your news ladies, I do know what you're going through and I know that no words will make you feel any better about it so I'll just send :hugs:

Regarding previous labours, ds1 was a 12 hour back to back labour ending with 1 hour of pushing, laying on a hospital bed. I had gas & air and pethidine. I really didn't like the pethidine though as I felt like I missed ds1's first hour as I still felt drugged up on it! Ds2's labour was a lot better, mainly because he wasn't back to back! His labour was 5 hours with 10 minutes of pushing. I had just gas & air and his was a water birth in the birthing centre at the hospital. I'm obviously hoping for another birth like ds2's and fingers crossed I can get a birthing pool again, because it really was amazing!

Also, loving all the name choices ladies! I have absolutely no idea what we will name ours to be honest lol. Especially if it's a boy as there are so many boys in my family, most of the good names are taken already :haha:


----------



## chimama

Ladies - Thanks for the kind words on the scan. I had to jump on a flight almost immediately and didn't get a chance to respond. I've been traveling for the past 15 hours so exhausted right now and plan to repeat this again in the next four days to get back to the US. 

Sorry to those who are having issues with constipation. For those taking iron, maybe take the liquid version which is not constipating.


----------



## Teilana

We have had a boy name picked out for years. Cornelius Arthur.

As for girl names DH has been difficult cause he think we are going to have only boys...:haha:


----------



## molly86

Teilana said:


> We have had a boy name picked out for years. Cornelius Arthur.
> 
> As for girl names DH has been difficult cause he think we are going to have only boys...:haha:

Your DH sounds like mine! He can only imagine a house full of boys.


----------



## brittany12

Wow this thread moves fast! 

We have decided on tallen for a boy and laken for a girl!

No constipation here just the opposite!

I had a weird sharp pain on my right uterus maybe ovary in the middle of my sleep last night when o rolled over. It freaked me out everything i seem to find says round ligament pains? But isn't it too early with my first to have those?


----------



## ladybrown33

NHKate said:


> Hello and congratulations to the new ladies! And also to those who got to see the heartbeat for the first time. :) I can't wait to get my first u/s. If I just get to see a nice strong heartbeat, it'll ease my anxiety so much.
> 
> Anyone else dealing with constipation? Yuck. :? I never had an issue with constipation in previous pregnancies. I'll try to look on the bright side - that it's a result of increasing progesterone, and high progesterone is a good thing. But it's still annoying. I was going to read my 4-year old her bedtime story, but she read the whole thing to herself while I was in the bathroom working on pooping! :wacko: (Sorry if that's TMI.)

I'm having this issue as well and it is beyond annoying but my sister insists that I should drink prune juice.


----------



## missfrick

Ladies - I just realized why I am so broken out... no, it's not the "boy" hormones, or a "girl" stealing my beauty... I had to stop my acne medicine with the pregnancy... ugh I guess this is inevitable for the next 8 months...


----------



## Happenstance

Wow this thread does move fast! 

I've got my first doctor's appointment tomorrow to let them know I'm pregnant. I'm still spotting so not sure if they'll offer me an early scan?


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck, Happenstance! Hopefully they will give you a scan if you're spotting. You should be able to see the heartbeat at 6 weeks!


----------



## Bowmans

Great names coming up.

I like James for a boy and Sophie for a girl - quite traditional. Hubby loves Hope which is fine but our surname begins with an H so not keen.

Let us know how you get on tomorrow happenstance.

I've got my first midwife appointment on fri.

Told my boss the other ay which I was dreading but she said she had an inkling!!!


----------



## Millhaven

Happenstance said:


> Wow this thread does move fast!
> 
> I've got my first doctor's appointment tomorrow to let them know I'm pregnant. I'm still spotting so not sure if they'll offer me an early scan?

Good luck! FX that you'll get an early scan. :flower:

I had my first midwife appointment today at 5w6d. We talked about my health and things like that and booked a scan/an appointment when I'm 10w1d. So excited! I want time to go by much quicker. I want to see my baby! :happydance:
And I got a free book regarding pregnancy, labour, breastfeeding amongst other things from her. Yay!


----------



## kgriffin

Im caving and joining this group :)

Im due to have baby number 2 on March 8. Ill have to play catch up on this thread tonight!
How do i copy your signatures?


----------



## Millhaven

kgriffin said:


> Im caving and joining this group :)
> 
> Im due to have baby number 2 on March 8. Ill have to play catch up on this thread tonight!
> How do i copy your signatures?

Hi and welcome! :hi:

If you check here and scroll down to the end of the post, you'll find the banners and the codes. :)

Or:

https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif[/IMG][/ur]



https://i.imgur.com/O4TLCr1.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/O4TLCr1.gif[/IMG][/ur]



https://i.imgur.com/MuLBqtf.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/MuLBqtf.gif[/IMG][/ur]



https://i.imgur.com/3dx4sl3.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195703-2015-march-mallows-due-march-2015-11-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/3dx4sl3.gif[/IMG][/ur]


----------



## MrsKChicago

My maternity/nursing bra came today. It's just for around the house and overnight, to see if it helps a little with the soreness. They tend to hurt most when I take my bra off, and when I get up after lying down for a long time, so I'm hoping the bra will stabilize things a bit without being too uncomfortable. I couldn't sleep on my stomach for the first time last night (I'm usually a side sleeper, but I have stomach nights now and then), so the timing is good. I'll report back on whether it helps.


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> My maternity/nursing bra came today. It's just for around the house and overnight, to see if it helps a little with the soreness. They tend to hurt most when I take my bra off, and when I get up after lying down for a long time, so I'm hoping the bra will stabilize things a bit without being too uncomfortable. I couldn't sleep on my stomach for the first time last night (I'm usually a side sleeper, but I have stomach nights now and then), so the timing is good. I'll report back on whether it helps.

Ooooh that's so exciting! Mine don't hurt that much - just the actual nipples; they're a little more red/purple. But overall the bbs are okay right now. Not even THAT much bigger, which I was kinda looking forward too, but maybe it's still too early? My mom said she'd buy me a maternity bra once I needed one, and I was hoping maybe I'd need one by now, but alas! I think getting to buy pregnancy stuff sounds so fun! I ordered some prenatal DVDs, Tracy Anderson: The Pregnancy Project, I hope they're good. I had started POP Pilates (Blogilates) two weeks before BFP, and the workouts are too intense now.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yay for the bra I actually been thinkin about clothing a lot lately as most of my pants only just fit me before I put on any weight lol so I'm gonna need some maternity clothes, dnt know if il need a bra didn't for #1 lol


----------



## madtowngirl

By coincidence, I had an appointment scheduled with a fertility doctor today, and I got a scan! Baby is measuring at 5w5d, which is spot on if you go by my o date, instead of my LMP. I guess I need to update my ticker, I'm not quite a sweet pea yet!


----------



## hanni

My OH is too cute! 
He asked if I wanted anything and I said some dairylea cheese on toast. He replied "you can't have that, you're not allowed soft cheese" 
Err that's not quite what it means love! 
Although I could kill for some feta right now. &#128525;&#128525;
I think cheese is definitely becoming a craving of mine. 

Okay seriously I NEED some feta cheese. &#128531;

Anyone else having any cravings?


----------



## MamaTex

Happenstance: Good luck with your doctor's appointment. Hopefully you can get a scan to see what is going on. 

Millhaven: Sounds like a very nice appointment !!! sounds like a very helpful practioner!! 

MrsKChicago: Woo hoo for comfortable bras. I have some simple cotton ones for when/if mine start hurting .Last time my nipples put me through the ringer. hot showers helped as did massage, but man did they burn!!! 

madtowngirl: Wonderful news about the scan!! 

hanni: I don't have any major cravings yet. I do love cheese!! 

sooooo names names....For a girl, I am thinking Melody, Willow, Sofie. For a boy, I am thinking Duke Lee, Austin (named after one of my favorite cities in Texas), and Denny so far...

Today for me has been pretty good. I was hit with light headedness right before I went in for my blood draw. It continued through the afternoon. We went to eat after the blood draw and it was hard to enjoy my burger because I was dizzy. I feel better now that I am at home, but the light headedness starts up all over again when I move around too much. It's weird because yesterday I was fine, for the most part. Can't wait for my doctor appointment this Thursday. It will be the first.


----------



## Missbx

This thread moves so fast its hard to keep up.. My Boobs are so sore more then ever I've had dizzy spells all day and got a slight headache I was sick once a few days ago but nothing since so I don't know when I will get sickness. Got my booking appointment with the midwife on 23rd July ( day before my birthday)


----------



## kgriffin

Hanni you can have feta as long as the milk is pasteurized :)


----------



## Mas1118

Im also very very constipated!! Im on high doses of progesterone though because of the FET. I take 2 promethium 3x day and 3 suppositories a day:wacko: I drink a medium size glass of prune juice every morning and before bed. It helps somewhat but holy gas!!! Im like a balloon slowy letting air out - toot, toot, toot!

Ive also been lightheaded on and off - it makes you feel so weird, off balance and shaky. Sometimes I feel better after eating, or should I say stuffing my face! Im starving a lot!! I have nausea here and there - mostly after dinner and in the middle of the night . My back hurts every morning, I pee every hr or so, and I am TIRED! Loving every minute of it though:)

Names - DH and I finally agreed on a girl name - Keira Danielle or Keira Ann(we have an 11 yr old son already, so a girl would be lovely - but a healthy baby either way is all that matters) and for a boy.....we haven't agreed, lol! I like Sam (Samuel) and he doesn't. We have lots of boys in our family so boy names are hard. Dominic is nice and we both kind of like that.

I was very sorry to hear of those who left the thread:( 
Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## Millhaven

MamaTex said:


> Millhaven: Sounds like a very nice appointment !!! sounds like a very helpful practioner!!
> 
> Today for me has been pretty good. I was hit with light headedness right before I went in for my blood draw. It continued through the afternoon. We went to eat after the blood draw and it was hard to enjoy my burger because I was dizzy. I feel better now that I am at home, but the light headedness starts up all over again when I move around too much. It's weird because yesterday I was fine, for the most part. Can't wait for my doctor appointment this Thursday. It will be the first.

Yeah, she was very kind and funny. I think we'll get along just fine. :D 

Sorry to hear about the dizziness! It can be quite scary, especially if it lasts for a while. I can get extremely dizzy when I get a migraine. The only thing that keeps me from almost fainting is to lay down with a wet towel on my head. And drink water. Hope it doesn't last long!


----------



## Millhaven

Mas1118 said:


> I was very sorry to hear of those who left the thread:(
> Sending lots of :hugs:

+1 :( So sorry to hear that. FX that the next try will bring a BFP again. :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Hanni - why can't you have feta? I work in a dairy as QA and do all the lab testing on our cheese and milk. Feta is a fairly low pH and shouldn't be considered high risk for pathogens. If you like Goat Feta Cheese - Woolwich Dairy Goat's Milk Feta in Brine is excellent! and a product in a brine is safer as it is a natural preservative. Brie and other ripened soft cheeses are higher risks.


----------



## hanni

Mas1118 said:


> Hanni - why can't you have feta? I work in a dairy as QA and do all the lab testing on our cheese and milk. Feta is a fairly low pH and shouldn't be considered high risk for pathogens. If you like Goat Feta Cheese - Woolwich Dairy Goat's Milk Feta in Brine is excellent! and a product in a brine is safer as it is a natural preservative. Brie and other ripened soft cheeses are higher risks.

I just read on the NHS website that you couldn't? It didn't really go into any specifics though. Ooo this is good news, thank you!


----------



## hanni

Just went back and checked and it totally read it wrong!! This makes me so happy. 
And here's me laughing at my OH &#128563; blaming it on baby brain.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oh wow this ls totally crazy n freaky what iv just realised. My sister is currently pregnant expecting #2 2days after my dds bday so what was the likelyhood that I would get preg expecting #2 also but get this, I'm due on her dds bday :o


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's so funny, mummy smurf!

Feta is totally fine. I believe any pasteurized cheese is safe, but some doctors advise against veiny cheese because the mold might be dangerous. In the US, at least, just about any cheese you buy in a supermarket will be pasteurized. Our laws are very strict about pasteurization. I'm not being terribly strict about some of the food poisoning risks. I'll still eat coldcuts, and soft serve ice cream, and soft cheese, and stuff like that, as long as it came from a trustworthy source and hasn't been sitting out in the sun or something. I've never had food poisoning in my life, I have a very strong stomach, so I'm not too concerned about all of a sudden being super sensitive.

This is the bra I got: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002K6F79Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I can't wear it outside or anything, it's not very supportive, but I haven't actually grown in size much (thank god, they're big enough already), so my normal bras are fine, and I lost a lot of weight over the last couple years, so I still have a couple in bigger sizes I can use in a pinch. I just took a nap in it and felt fine getting back up, so I'm really hoping it'll help overnight. I toss and turn a lot, and it's only a matter of time til any big shift starts to hurt. Oddly enough, my actual nipples are just fine. I can't wait to buy real maternity clothes, too. For now, I've only gained maybe 2 or 3 pounds (the inevitable result of quitting Weight Watchers), and it's been so hot, I've mostly been wearing skirts with stretchy waistbands.


----------



## missfrick

Anyone gain any weight yet? I got BFPS at 4+1, and I think I've put on a lb or two already, in less than 2 weeks? And I have serious bloat I think I'm looking 4 months along already! And this is my first.... Maybe twins? Lol!


----------



## madtowngirl

I've actually lost a little weight, which is probably due to the fact that I'm eating things like salads and not drinking soda or alcohol, lol.


----------



## missfrick

madtowngirl said:


> I've actually lost a little weight, which is probably due to the fact that I'm eating things like salads and not drinking soda or alcohol, lol.

I'm a diet coke addict! I have 2 a day at most, but I know I need to stop. I'm also drinking at LEAST 8 glasses of water a day. But we've been eating horribly since we've been moving, so I am not eating like I usually do... ugh! :cry:


----------



## brittany12

I'm eating everything in site at this point so I'm sure I've probably gained more than I wat o know!

My mom also bought us a crib today! It was an awesome deal and the only one left and its perfect!

Here it is... I love it!
 



Attached Files:







20140708_195624_resized.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Millhaven

It's 2:40am here in Sweden and I just woke up by my stomach hurting. Somewhere between period cramping and IBS pain I get when I've esten fat food.

I hope it's the falafel I ate today and not something else...shoot.


----------



## NHKate

hanni said:


> My OH is too cute!
> He asked if I wanted anything and I said some dairylea cheese on toast. He replied "you can't have that, you're not allowed soft cheese"
> Err that's not quite what it means love!
> Although I could kill for some feta right now. &#128525;&#128525;
> I think cheese is definitely becoming a craving of mine.
> 
> Okay seriously I NEED some feta cheese. &#128531;
> 
> Anyone else having any cravings?

I think feta cheese is fine as long as it's been pasteurized. :) It should say somewhere on the package. Around here, it's easy to find pasteurized feta. Yum!


----------



## Laska5

MrsKChicago said:


> That's so funny, mummy smurf!
> 
> Feta is totally fine. I believe any pasteurized cheese is safe, but some doctors advise against veiny cheese because the mold might be dangerous. In the US, at least, just about any cheese you buy in a supermarket will be pasteurized. Our laws are very strict about pasteurization. I'm not being terribly strict about some of the food poisoning risks. I'll still eat coldcuts, and soft serve ice cream, and soft cheese, and stuff like that, as long as it came from a trustworthy source and hasn't been sitting out in the sun or something. I've never had food poisoning in my life, I have a very strong stomach, so I'm not too concerned about all of a sudden being super sensitive.
> 
> This is the bra I got: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002K6F79Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I can't wear it outside or anything, it's not very supportive, but I haven't actually grown in size much (thank god, they're big enough already), so my normal bras are fine, and I lost a lot of weight over the last couple years, so I still have a couple in bigger sizes I can use in a pinch. I just took a nap in it and felt fine getting back up, so I'm really hoping it'll help overnight. I toss and turn a lot, and it's only a matter of time til any big shift starts to hurt. Oddly enough, my actual nipples are just fine. I can't wait to buy real maternity clothes, too. For now, I've only gained maybe 2 or 3 pounds (the inevitable result of quitting Weight Watchers), and it's been so hot, I've mostly been wearing skirts with stretchy waistbands.


oh that bra looks comfy & cheaper than what I was expecting! I'll have to snag me one!


----------



## molly86

missfrick said:


> Anyone gain any weight yet? I got BFPS at 4+1, and I think I've put on a lb or two already, in less than 2 weeks? And I have serious bloat I think I'm looking 4 months along already! And this is my first.... Maybe twins? Lol!

Maybe it is twins! I've actually lost a little weight. I've put that down to cutting out the junk food since I found out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've put on a few pounds. I was doing Weight Watchers, and had to quit when I got pregnant, so going off the very structured diet combined with being constantly starving, gaining a few pounds was inevitable. I'm trying to focus more eating when I need to eat, but making better choices, in hopes of keeping it under control.


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> I've put on a few pounds. I was doing Weight Watchers, and had to quit when I got pregnant, so going off the very structured diet combined with being constantly starving, gaining a few pounds was inevitable. I'm trying to focus more eating when I need to eat, but making better choices, in hopes of keeping it under control.

I'm a WW girl too! Hit lifetime a while back up they've been creeping back on. I'm just focusing on trying to eat healthy, and I've ordered workout DVDs for prenatal. And I'm drinking about 10 cups of water daily... I can't wait for a real bump though, this bloat is kinda ick, though at the same time I'm loving every second of it.


----------



## missfrick

brittany12 said:


> I'm eating everything in site at this point so I'm sure I've probably gained more than I wat o know!
> 
> My mom also bought us a crib today! It was an awesome deal and the only one left and its perfect!
> 
> Here it is... I love it!

Gorgeous crib! You're a lucky girl!


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I've put on a few pounds. I was doing Weight Watchers, and had to quit when I got pregnant, so going off the very structured diet combined with being constantly starving, gaining a few pounds was inevitable. I'm trying to focus more eating when I need to eat, but making better choices, in hopes of keeping it under control.
> 
> I'm a WW girl too! Hit lifetime a while back up they've been creeping back on. I'm just focusing on trying to eat healthy, and I've ordered workout DVDs for prenatal. And I'm drinking about 10 cups of water daily... I can't wait for a real bump though, this bloat is kinda ick, though at the same time I'm loving every second of it.Click to expand...

It feels so weird to not track after 2 years... I was tempted to do Simply Filling for awhile, since you can eat as much as you want on it, but I found that I was constantly needing little snacks and it was just too hard to always be prepared with power foods. I still have quite a bit to lose, so I'm hoping I can avoid gaining more than I have to. It doesn't help that I just started a job I can do from home, so I've gone from walking three or four miles a day in the course of my commute to sitting on the couch all day. If it wasn't so beastly hot I'd take the dogs for nice long walks.


----------



## Bowmans

Millhaven - hope you are feeling better this morning and the cramps have gone. I keep getting the odd cramp but it seems to be linked with when I need to go to the toilet (tmi)

Brittany12 - lovely crib 

Missfrick - whichever DVDs have you ordered

So does anyone NOT have morning sickness - I have nothing and and I know I should be grateful but feel a little concerned


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

brittany12 said:


> I'm eating everything in site at this point so I'm sure I've probably gained more than I wat o know!
> 
> My mom also bought us a crib today! It was an awesome deal and the only one left and its perfect!
> 
> Here it is... I love it!

That's a nice crib


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Bowmans said:


> Millhaven - hope you are feeling better this morning and the cramps have gone. I keep getting the odd cramp but it seems to be linked with when I need to go to the toilet (tmi)
> 
> Brittany12 - lovely crib
> 
> Missfrick - whichever DVDs have you ordered
> 
> So does anyone NOT have morning sickness - I have nothing and and I know I should be grateful but feel a little concerned

I don't yet


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bowmans said:


> So does anyone NOT have morning sickness - I have nothing and and I know I should be grateful but feel a little concerned

None here yet! Every now and then I kind of hope it'll start, just for the reassurance, but then I come to my senses and realize I'm not puking everywhere, and I should enjoy it while it lasts :haha:


----------



## Bowmans

Thanks ladies - I really need to relax and start enjoying this - so hard just can't wait for the first scan x in the uk this you have to wait anything up to 14 weeks!!


----------



## smawfl

The tiredness is starting to kick in for me, kept wanting naps throughout the day yesterday!!


----------



## Millhaven

Bowmans said:


> Millhaven - hope you are feeling better this morning and the cramps have gone. I keep getting the odd cramp but it seems to be linked with when I need to go to the toilet (tmi)
> 
> So does anyone NOT have morning sickness - I have nothing and and I know I should be grateful but feel a little concerned

Yeah, this seemed to be the deal with the pain too. I feel a bit of an ache today, but it's nowhere near what I felt when I wrote my last message. 

I haven't got a morning sickness (yet?). I hope it stays away. :)


----------



## Mas1118

Brittany - nice crib! That's similar to the one I want:)

I have a bit of sickness. Not puking but nauseous and quesy a lot. I get it more at night or when I'm hungry. I'm peeing constantly!! And I wake up every night with a sore back (mid to lower) - it's like my body doesn't like my bed anymore:( I usually only get a sore/stuff back if I sleep longer than usual not after only a few hours!


----------



## dan-o

Mrskchicago, we have a Vincent, ds2 :D 

Bowmans, hope they can get you an early scan for reassurance :hugs:

Oooh Millhaven, only 4 weeks to wait, they are so amazing by 10 weeks, proper little baby! Hope your cramps settle down, I get them a lot too, think it's growing and stretching, plus CL cysts can sometimes cause some pain.

Hi kgriffin, welcome aboard hun!! 

Madtowngirl, congrats on the scan hun, amazing!!! Let me know if you want to change your EDD in the front page or anything :)

Mummy smurf, great coincidence!

Missfrick I've dropped a couple of lbs, but my bloat actually makes me look fatter lol

Love the crib Brittany! Gorgeous! 

Also loving all the potential name choices. I have no idea yet, I'm so indecisive :haha:

AFM been hectic as it's ds1's 3rd birthday coming up, so I've been running about getting presents etc, plus last day at Wednesday toddler group today which included paddling pools, party food and was pretty bonkers. Kids are both worn out now, maybe I'll get some r&r time thisavo now :haha:


----------



## brittany12

Thanks everyone I love the crib :)

I don't have morning sickness yet but I have a feeling it'll start soon.. I have been going poo a lot lately which is unusual for me but its probably cause I eat so much lately. 

I also had a horrible back ache yesterday too!

Anyone know if you show sooner or later with a retroverted uterus?


----------



## NellyLou

No morning sickness here either, Bowmans! I have absolutely no symptoms other than being tired. My boobs don't hurt and arent' swollen, although that's the same as last time. I can't remember when I started getting morning sickness last time either. I just want some kind of symptom that will confirm that I am definitely pregnant lol.


----------



## MegNE922

Hey ladies can I join?! 
Found out July 5th were expecting after TTC for 9 months. took the 10th month off booked a RE apt and had a HSG test Friday the 13th and boom were preggo! Only BD 1x in my FW an that was also FRIDAY THE 13th lol. 
So crazy. It's been a long road but we're so happy to finally be out of the heartbreaking rut. &#128149;

ATM I'm 5weeks and 3 days. Symptoms aren't so bad they come and go. 

How did you girls tell your hubs? 
I asked him if he wanted breakfast & I put a bun in the oven with a card and the digital test. &#128523;


----------



## NellyLou

That's cute how you told your hubby! I didn't do anything special. He knew I was testing and I couldn't wait to tell him haha.


----------



## molly86

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> Millhaven - hope you are feeling better this morning and the cramps have gone. I keep getting the odd cramp but it seems to be linked with when I need to go to the toilet (tmi)
> 
> Brittany12 - lovely crib
> 
> Missfrick - whichever DVDs have you ordered
> 
> So does anyone NOT have morning sickness - I have nothing and and I know I should be grateful but feel a little concerned
> 
> I don't yetClick to expand...

I don't yet either. Think it might feel more real if I actually had some symptoms, so hoping for something!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MegNE922 said:


> Hey ladies can I join?!
> Found out July 5th were expecting after TTC for 9 months. took the 10th month off booked a RE apt and had a HSG test Friday the 13th and boom were preggo! Only BD 1x in my FW an that was also FRIDAY THE 13th lol.
> So crazy. It's been a long road but we're so happy to finally be out of the heartbreaking rut. &#128149;
> 
> ATM I'm 5weeks and 3 days. Symptoms aren't so bad they come and go.
> 
> How did you girls tell your hubs?
> I asked him if he wanted breakfast & I put a bun in the oven with a card and the digital test. &#128523;

Welcome it's nice that u found us you came from the June thread if I recall? I defo remember u from one the other thread I'm in lol
I think I put on a bit of weight already, I sure hope so because with dd I didn't look preg at all n that was all the way through I was kinda sad so I prey I get a baby bump this time


----------



## Laska5

MegNE922 said:


> Hey ladies can I join?!
> Found out July 5th were expecting after TTC for 9 months. took the 10th month off booked a RE apt and had a HSG test Friday the 13th and boom were preggo! Only BD 1x in my FW an that was also FRIDAY THE 13th lol.
> So crazy. It's been a long road but we're so happy to finally be out of the heartbreaking rut. &#128149;
> 
> ATM I'm 5weeks and 3 days. Symptoms aren't so bad they come and go.
> 
> How did you girls tell your hubs?
> I asked him if he wanted breakfast & I put a bun in the oven with a card and the digital test. &#128523;



welcome & congratulations!!! When is your due date? 

My hubby knew right away! It's kind of a funny story. We had just got home from driving about 5 hours & I knew I was going to test that day, I had mentioned it to him but I think he thought it would just be negative. Well, somehow while I was testing a friend of his had called that he hadn't talked to in a long time. I made it a point to not look at my test at all until after the 3 whole minutes were up. After I looked at the test, I saw a faint second line & I screamed AARON- at this point he was outside, as I go to the front door he's coming inside still talking on the phone completely oblivious to my excitement, I turn around go back to the bathroom, recheck the test again to make sure I wasn't seeing things. My hubby comes into the bedroom- I'm standing in the bathroom waiting for him to at least LOOK at me while I'm in a mini state of panic (good panic) while hubby is unpacking from the trip & talking on the phone in his own little world- finally I couldn't take it anymore & I said very loudly & rushed - "Aaron- I need you to get off the phone!!!!!" At that point he realized what was going on, got off the phone & I showed him the positive test! A couple hours later I took another test that had an even darker line! They saying "I need you to get off the phone" is now a funny inside joke between us!!!


----------



## Laska5

Bowmans said:


> Millhaven - hope you are feeling better this morning and the cramps have gone. I keep getting the odd cramp but it seems to be linked with when I need to go to the toilet (tmi)
> 
> Brittany12 - lovely crib
> 
> Missfrick - whichever DVDs have you ordered
> 
> So does anyone NOT have morning sickness - I have nothing and and I know I should be grateful but feel a little concerned


As long as I'm not around eggs (which I've only done once & got really nauseated) I'm fine! No morning sickness here! I'm trying to enjoy it while I can! 

I get those cramps too - mainly on my left side which also makes me think it's just gas or needing to use the bathroom!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hello everyone! I'm due March 23rd! I'm only 3w2d, which is suuuuper early & I was honestly shocked I got a positive test this early. SO EXCITED THOUGH! :)


----------



## dan-o

MegNE922 said:


> Hey ladies can I join?!
> Found out July 5th were expecting after TTC for 9 months. took the 10th month off booked a RE apt and had a HSG test Friday the 13th and boom were preggo! Only BD 1x in my FW an that was also FRIDAY THE 13th lol.
> So crazy. It's been a long road but we're so happy to finally be out of the heartbreaking rut. &#128149;
> 
> ATM I'm 5weeks and 3 days. Symptoms aren't so bad they come and go.
> 
> How did you girls tell your hubs?
> I asked him if he wanted breakfast & I put a bun in the oven with a card and the digital test. &#128523;

 Hi hun, welcome! I've put you down on the 8th, same as me, is that right? Love the way you told your DH, so cute <3


----------



## dan-o

sn0wbunnie said:


> Hello everyone! I'm due March 23rd! I'm only 3w2d, which is suuuuper early & I was honestly shocked I got a positive test this early. SO EXCITED THOUGH! :)

Yay, welcome!!


----------



## twinkie2

MrsK! Thanks for sharing the link to that bra, my breasts have been so very sore, it was my first symptom and right now the worst one beside tiredness which isn't too awful just yet. (Bowmans-no ms for me yet!! Hoping I get lucky but not likely I'm sure, you are a bit further than me though!)


----------



## twinkie2

sn0w!!! you got your bfp!! That's great, so happy to see you here!!! Congrats girlie!


----------



## kgriffin

Good morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling well today! What does everyone do for work?


----------



## NellyLou

I'm an engineer for my day job, and I also have my own little business making hair accessories and selling them on etsy :)


----------



## Laska5

kgriffin said:


> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling well today! What does everyone do for work?

I'm a registered nurse, starting a new job in the fall working for the local school district- I'm really excited about the hours! 8-2:45 Mon-Fri, holidays off! 

I'm also a professional photographer & run a studio on the side!


----------



## missfrick

Bowmans said:


> Millhaven - hope you are feeling better this morning and the cramps have gone. I keep getting the odd cramp but it seems to be linked with when I need to go to the toilet (tmi)
> 
> Brittany12 - lovely crib
> 
> Missfrick - whichever DVDs have you ordered
> 
> So does anyone NOT have morning sickness - I have nothing and and I know I should be grateful but feel a little concerned

I ordered Tracy Anderson: The Pregnancy Project. It's 9 different dvds for each month of pregnancy. I'm not so fit but I'd like to try my best.

Also, no morning sickness for me! Gagged less than 5 times and slight nausea at night, but definitely not feeling sick every morning.


----------



## missfrick

Just got my HCG levels for my test Monday (5+3) and they were 2900... I am so relieved I really think this bean is gonna stick!


----------



## ZombieQueen

March 16th is our guess!


----------



## twinkie2

dan-o, Lynny actually had a burst cyst and had a good appointment showing a little babe growing in there, so she is still pregnant!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

kgriffin said:


> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling well today! What does everyone do for work?

I make YouTube videos :)


----------



## molly86

I work in a supermarket. Seems quite boring that compared to some other answers doesn't it?! Still it pays the bills.


----------



## kgriffin

I work as an administrator at a private boarding school so im currently on summer break!


----------



## Bowmans

I'm a business manager in a school but I don't get the holidays off :-(


----------



## smawfl

sn0wbunnie said:


> kgriffin said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling well today! What does everyone do for work?
> 
> I make YouTube videos :)Click to expand...

That's exciting! Which YouTuber are you? :happydance:


----------



## Lil bean

I am a head accountant at School district...so no holidays for me either!

Also since I am in US - the maternity leave is going to suck too!


----------



## molly86

I'll get 9 months maternity leave. Which I think is really good. Only trouble is with the timing of the baby I don't think I'll get a Christmas off which would have been nice


----------



## Lil bean

is anyone planning on reading any books or is reading a book...if so which one?


----------



## NellyLou

I read a lot of books last time. Probably too many lol! What to expect when you're expecting is good. I had another one I really liked that explained what was happening every day of your pregnancy. Those books are fun, but you're only pregnant for 9 months and you have the baby forever, so I think if I knew what I knew now, I would have spent a lot more time talking to other moms and asking them to be honest with me about what it's like to have a baby... things books don't tell you.


----------



## Mya209

I'm a natural parent so I loved 'The Other Baby book' it covers pregnancy but mainly newborn care. it really explains the difference between societies expectations (what people tell us we should do) and nature (what baby actually needs) and where those expectations stem from. I dip into WHat to expect but I have a love hate relationship with it x


----------



## NellyLou

I haven't heard of that book, Mya, but it sounds like it would be good! People have been parenting since before we had books... You have instinct and that is better than any book out there. I like the "technical" parts of the books like "Your baby is the size of an avocado now" and "your baby should be able to hear you now". Every pregnancy is different and every baby is different.


----------



## Bowmans

Lil bean said:


> is anyone planning on reading any books or is reading a book...if so which one?

I have 2- the pregnancy bible which is great - lots if pictures easy to read and Mayo clinic complete book of pregnancy - very informative


----------



## chimama

I'm an M&A manager for a consulting firm so lots of travel. However, I get 6 months paid maternity leave and company covers breast pump and lactation consultant if insurance doesn't.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

smawfl said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kgriffin said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling well today! What does everyone do for work?
> 
> I make YouTube videos :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's exciting! Which YouTuber are you? :happydance:Click to expand...


I have 2 channels.

"vadisrad" is my beauty/fashion channel & "othervadisrad" is my vlog/TTC/pregnancy channel :)


----------



## Mya209

NellyLou said:


> I haven't heard of that book, Mya, but it sounds like it would be good! People have been parenting since before we had books... You have instinct and that is better than any book out there. I like the "technical" parts of the books like "Your baby is the size of an avocado now" and "your baby should be able to hear you now". Every pregnancy is different and every baby is different.

I've really learnt to trust my instincts (without influence from others). I do feel its important to be educated when making decisions. I don't tend to blindly trust others (doctors, family, society), I make sure I am armed with all the facts and research before making parenting choices (eating, sleeping, care, discipline, medical issues). I really make sure the decisions I make are about me and my baby and not about anything else. I think reading up (from yhe RIGHT sources) is quite important as then you make whatever decision and you can be confident you did what youre comfortable with. When you know better you do better.


----------



## ladybrown33

kgriffin said:


> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling well today! What does everyone do for work?

I work for Aetna a health insurance company, in the commercial billing and enrollment department


----------



## NellyLou

Mya209 said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of that book, Mya, but it sounds like it would be good! People have been parenting since before we had books... You have instinct and that is better than any book out there. I like the "technical" parts of the books like "Your baby is the size of an avocado now" and "your baby should be able to hear you now". Every pregnancy is different and every baby is different.
> 
> I've really learnt to trust my instincts (without influence from others). I do feel its important to be educated when making decisions. I don't tend to blindly trust others (doctors, family, society), I make sure I am armed with all the facts and research before making parenting choices (eating, sleeping, care, discipline, medical issues). I really make sure the decisions I make are about me and my baby and not about anything else. I think reading up (from yhe RIGHT sources) is quite important as then you make whatever decision and you can be confident you did what youre comfortable with. When you know better you do better.Click to expand...

Completely Agree :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey, may I join? My lmp was June4th but I think I may have ovulated a bit late. I literally just got my bfp this morning, so I'll update when I see the doctor.


----------



## kwynia

I'm a SAHM and provide daycare as well. Before kids I was in insurance.


----------



## Lil bean

Thanks ladies - so far

1. what to expect
2. the Mayo clinic pregnancy guide
3. The other baby

I will definitely look them up. I agree that I dont want to be completely directed by whats written. I think it has to be a combination of having read, talked to other moms and what feels right to you as well. I wouldnt do something just because someone else did it or the book said so if I didnt feel comfortable with it. 

But its good to be informed and probably from different sources so you can see contradicting theories and make your own decision.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good news, the bra did make a big difference in my comfort overnight. It's kind of annoying during the day just because I hate wearing bras at home, but it's not uncomfortable like a regular bra would be. I'd recommend it if you're sore and think some support might help. Amazon had a bunch of similar ones if the one I got isn't quite what you're looking for.

My degree is in education, but I graduated at a bad time, so no teaching jobs here. I worked for an accountant doing various office assistant, data entry boring kinds of stuff up until last month. A friend of mine hooked me up with an equally boring work at home thing, rating search engine results. It's hard to keep motivated to do it, but it's great working from home and choosing my own hours, and now I can make some money when the baby comes, instead of just quitting outright like I was planning (I wasn't earning enough to justify daycare). I also just started selling some crafts at a local farmers market every Sunday, but that's not really making money at this point. 

As for books, I read What to Expect, which I didn't mind but which a lot of people I know hated and thought was terrifying. I also read the Mayo guide, and I'm rereading the weekly developments in that one now. I'm planning to get some more natural childbirth focused books, but I'm going to wait until after my first appointment so I can get opinions from the midwife.


----------



## MegNE922

Smurf I'm due March 9th :) I've been on all the monthly threads lol. Our BFP was a total surprise a planned surprise ? Lol. 

I'm an IV tech for a long term care pharmacy. I get 26 weeks paid maternity leave! I was surprised to hear that. Lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

ImSoTired said:


> Hey, may I join? My lmp was June4th but I think I may have ovulated a bit late. I literally just got my bfp this morning, so I'll update when I see the doctor.

I suspect my edd will be March 17th or so....


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ImSoTired said:


> Hey, may I join? My lmp was June4th but I think I may have ovulated a bit late. I literally just got my bfp this morning, so I'll update when I see the doctor.

Welcome!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

2 questions:

What are you ladies taking for prenatals? 

& 

Thoughts on coloring your hair during pregnancy? I am looong overdue for a root touch up & my grays are showing like crazyyyy.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sn0wbunnie said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> What are you ladies taking for prenatals?
> 
> &
> 
> Thoughts on coloring your hair during pregnancy? I am looong overdue for a root touch up & my grays are showing like crazyyyy.

Iv read it's safe although Ud have to do it urself hairdressers won't do it wen ur preg I ain't risking it til prob 2nd tri lol

I'm takin the seven seas pregnancy care


----------



## Happenstance

Sorry, not had a chance to read back the latest posts, but hope you're all doing well. 

Just to update on my dr appointment. She's referred me to EPU and I spoke to a midwife this afternoon. She says it's possibly an ectopic pregnancy and wants to see me ASAP. I can't get to hospital tomorrow, so appt for scan first thing Fri. Feeling pretty nervous.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fingers crossed it's not eptopic


----------



## MrsKChicago

sn0wbunnie said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> What are you ladies taking for prenatals?
> 
> &
> 
> Thoughts on coloring your hair during pregnancy? I am looong overdue for a root touch up & my grays are showing like crazyyyy.

I'm taking Naturemade Prenatals with DHA. 

The only risk from hair dye that I've read about is the fumes. If you're in a well ventilated area, you should be safe. I'm not sure about bleach and if some dyes are better than others. I dyed mine with Manic Panic recently, because I have a big bleached chunk that looks absolutely ridiculous if I don't keep it dyed. It's supposed to be a safer dye overall, but I don't think they do regular natural colors. Just keep in mind, hairdressers have babies, too, and they don't quit their jobs as soon as they get pregnant.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happenstance said:


> Sorry, not had a chance to read back the latest posts, but hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Just to update on my dr appointment. She's referred me to EPU and I spoke to a midwife this afternoon. She says it's possibly an ectopic pregnancy and wants to see me ASAP. I can't get to hospital tomorrow, so appt for scan first thing Fri. Feeling pretty nervous.

Oh no! I hope everything is ok.


----------



## ZombieQueen

sn0wbunnie said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> What are you ladies taking for prenatals?
> 
> &
> 
> Thoughts on coloring your hair during pregnancy? I am looong overdue for a root touch up & my grays are showing like crazyyyy.

I take a gmo free prenatal that is also a probiotic. I can't for the life of me remember it's name! Has purple on the label lol. It's just expensive, $30+ for a bottle that'll last a month.


----------



## smawfl

Hope everything is ok, hope it's not ectopic!


----------



## NellyLou

Fingers crossed for you, Happenstance!


----------



## missfrick

NellyLou said:


> Fingers crossed for you, Happenstance!

+1 I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## missfrick

I take Centrum prenatal right now, plus an additional 4mg of folic acid (for a total of 5) because I'm on some Class C meds. I think I may switch to Jameson prenatal after this bottle because I hear they're better? I really don't know I just asked my pharmacist and that's what they recommended.


----------



## MegNE922

I'm just taking a reg prenatal. target brand. It's comparable to centrum. As for hair dye my girlfriends are hair dressers and they both did their hair while they were preggo. I think it really is just the fumes. 

Happenstance I'll be thinking of you! Everything crossed for you.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love this blog, and I thought this entry was a good read for those of us on our first pregnancies. It's 20 symptoms you may not have heard about (and a bunch more in the comments, too): https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/your-pregnant-body-20-things


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Dam you hormones, it's playing with my emotions today and I can't shake it off. It's just making me worried something will go wrong or somethin especially with dd keep stressing me out. Have any you have any similar prob s and how did u shake it off?


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm due 2nd of march if i can join all you lovely ladies :) 

It's my first baby, and my first Positive Pregnancy test :D 

So Excited :D xx


----------



## Mas1118

NellyLou said:


> I'm an engineer for my day job, and I also have my own little business making hair accessories and selling them on etsy :)

I love etsy - its a great site! I got camo vests made for my hubby and groomsman for my wedding on etsy:) I also found a place to make baby bedding on there as well!


----------



## MamaTex

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Dam you hormones, it's playing with my emotions today and I can't shake it off. It's just making me worried something will go wrong or somethin especially with dd keep stressing me out. Have any you have any similar prob s and how did u shake it off?

I try to distract myself with something to do. Yesterday I was a little anxious so I went out on a walk to the park. It was nice to get some fresh air and get out of the house. I find that when I feel stuck in my emotions, i am also stuck at home so I try to move around and do something.


----------



## MamaTex

kgriffin: I am a stay at home mom

chimama: Great benefits!! 

ImSoTired: Congrats on your BFP!!!

snowbunnie: I am taking Women's One a Day Prenatal

Happenstance: Oh please keep us updated!! 

The book I loved reading during my last pregnancy was The Mommy Docs' Ultimate Guide to Pregnancy and Birth. It was very informative, straight forward, and included anecdotes. 

https://www.amazon.com/Mommy-Ultimate-Guide-Pregnancy-Birth/dp/0738214604

AFM: I got my second draw results back from yesterday. The number was 14298. I was so relieved to see that my numbers had jumped a crazy amount. First milestone reached!! I go in for my first appointment tomorrow. If I get an ultrasound, I hope to see and hear something. Hope everyone is having a good day. I spent the day with my husband for a second day in a row since he is off again today. We stopped by my parents' house and my daughter got to visit with her grandparents. She had a blast and tried some apple sauce. Loved it.


----------



## chimama

I take New Chapter prenatals, Nordic DHA and folic acid (always had it so trying to finish the bottle). I'm also taking liquid iron which I'll stop taking once the current bottle finishes.


----------



## dan-o

Twinkie, that's fantastic news about lynny! What a relief! 

Welcome new ladies imsotired zombie queen and kittykat <3

Happenstance thinking of you hope everything's ok hun xx

Not been on much today, super busy day and it's DS1's 3rd birthday tomorrow, so I've been busy wrapping presents and cake making tonight!


----------



## Laska5

Happenstance said:


> Sorry, not had a chance to read back the latest posts, but hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Just to update on my dr appointment. She's referred me to EPU and I spoke to a midwife this afternoon. She says it's possibly an ectopic pregnancy and wants to see me ASAP. I can't get to hospital tomorrow, so appt for scan first thing Fri. Feeling pretty nervous.

wow- I would think they'd want you to go to the ER if they really think you're having an ectopic. That has to be an awful feeling! :hugs: hugs going your way!!!


----------



## Laska5

sn0wbunnie said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> What are you ladies taking for prenatals?
> 
> &
> 
> Thoughts on coloring your hair during pregnancy? I am looong overdue for a root touch up & my grays are showing like crazyyyy.

These are the prenatal's I'm taking! I've been taking them since March & really like them! I ordered 300 pills the other day for $54, that will get me through the pregnancy! They are all natural, plant based organic & haven't ever caused me stomach upset or constipation! :D


https://www.amazon.com/Rainbow-Ligh...words=rainbow+light+prenatal+one+multivitamin


----------



## MegNE922

So who wants to know the sex of the baby ( or babies ) before they're born?
We decided to let it be a surprise UNLESS there are more than 1.... Bc in that case finding out there is more than one is enough of a surprise lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd find out yesterday if I could :D


----------



## Mas1118

We aren't going to find out the sex - when we had our son 11 yrs ago, we didn't know and those words "its a boy!" were just WOW, nothing like it!! Whichever way it goes, a surprise "it's a ......" will make it just that much special for us;)

So something weird happened to me - I poas this afternoon (dollar store test) with not overly strong pee and my line wasn't very dark:( so I waited a bit, probably an hour and a half or 2 hours to pee again and I did the whole poas again with the same type of test - faint again:( so I diluted the urine by pouring water in the cup, so its now 1/2&1/2 and the line was darker!! so weird but it did make me feel better! I have read that after about 6 weeks that the tests can get lighter because the hormones are a lot higher. I have 1 FRER left and I may use it in the am with fmu or maybe I should just give it up and quite needlessly worrying myself:shrug: because what if my morning urine is too strong and its faint on the frer? I won't have another frer to use diluted pee on:wacko: I did not do this with my first pregnancy 11 yrs ago!! I found out early I was preggo by beta because i was having dizzy spells - it was early and my numbers were low but all I heard was "it's positive" and I carried on my merry way until I heard the HB at 11 weeks and had an U/S at 18 weeks..... I wish for that carefree nature back:( Anyways - sorry to ramble on but I worry a lot right now. 
Thanks for listening:blush:


----------



## NHKate

Wow this thread moves really fast!

Chimama and Meg - those are really awesome paid maternity leaves, especially being in the US! So lucky...

Funny thing about The Other Baby Book - one of the authors (Miriam Katz) is married to a friend of mine from high school - not a close friend, we don't see each other any more except on Facebook. But since we are friends on Facebook, I saw all the posts and info about when they were working on the book, and gathering stories and anecdotes. I actually submitted a story or two, but I don't think it made it into the book. I actually haven't read the book, since it came out after the point where I was buying baby books.

As for what I do, I'm a Hospice RN. It keeps me very busy, but it's work I feel good about.


----------



## NHKate

Happenstance - thinking of you and hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Teilana

MegNE922 said:


> So who wants to know the sex of the baby ( or babies ) before they're born?
> We decided to let it be a surprise UNLESS there are more than 1.... Bc in that case finding out there is more than one is enough of a surprise lol.

This is how I stand on finding out. DH would have found out the day we found out we were expecting if he could have.


----------



## hanni

Just sitting chilling and all of a sudden I've got pretty strong cramps. They feel a bit different to period type, a bit higher up. Dunno if it's just because I've had something to eat and then been sitting hunched over?
Please tell me this is normal? Ohhhh feck.


----------



## crissyj

I'm due March 06 2015, I'd love to join the group! This is an unexpected #2 for me, #1 is 18 months old


----------



## madtowngirl

hanni - cramps are totally normal! It means your uterus is stretching.


----------



## MrsKChicago

madtowngirl said:


> hanni - cramps are totally normal! It means your uterus is stretching.

I agree. Brief cramps are either stretching, or maybe it's weird gas or constipation? As long as they're not crazy painful and constant, they're nothing to worry about.

DH took our weekly photo today, and then some other random photos because he wants to practice portrait photography. Looking at them, we're both pretty sure that my shape is changing a little. I think I'm widening a bit, beyond just what I'd attribute to having gained a couple pounds. I'm thinking about getting a new swimsuit. I have one that fits, but if I'm going to hide this for a few months, I may need one with a skirt. This is one of the only times it pays to be overweight ;)


----------



## Bowmans

Thinking of you happenstance x 

Prenatal I'm taking tesco own brand - all the same things as pregnacare and only £3 a pack

The tiredness is becoming pretty intense - I'm also sleep walking at night which is making things worse - last night someone arrived at my house wanting to attend a midwife appointment at 3 am so I went to try and let them in - I am going crazy!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mas1118 said:


> We aren't going to find out the sex - when we had our son 11 yrs ago, we didn't know and those words "its a boy!" were just WOW, nothing like it!! Whichever way it goes, a surprise "it's a ......" will make it just that much special for us;)
> 
> So something weird happened to me - I poas this afternoon (dollar store test) with not overly strong pee and my line wasn't very dark:( so I waited a bit, probably an hour and a half or 2 hours to pee again and I did the whole poas again with the same type of test - faint again:( so I diluted the urine by pouring water in the cup, so its now 1/2&1/2 and the line was darker!! so weird but it did make me feel better! I have read that after about 6 weeks that the tests can get lighter because the hormones are a lot higher. I have 1 FRER left and I may use it in the am with fmu or maybe I should just give it up and quite needlessly worrying myself:shrug: because what if my morning urine is too strong and its faint on the frer? I won't have another frer to use diluted pee on:wacko: I did not do this with my first pregnancy 11 yrs ago!! I found out early I was preggo by beta because i was having dizzy spells - it was early and my numbers were low but all I heard was "it's positive" and I carried on my merry way until I heard the HB at 11 weeks and had an U/S at 18 weeks..... I wish for that carefree nature back:( Anyways - sorry to ramble on but I worry a lot right now.
> Thanks for listening:blush:

Lol u have the same prob as me, cnt stop testin althou I think my rubbish lines are due to rubbish tests lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

crissyj said:


> I'm due March 06 2015, I'd love to join the group! This is an unexpected #2 for me, #1 is 18 months old

Welcome


----------



## button05

Hi ladies, can I join? Just got my BFP today, due 12th March, which is my hubby's birthday!


----------



## chrislo4

Happenstance said:


> Sorry, not had a chance to read back the latest posts, but hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Just to update on my dr appointment. She's referred me to EPU and I spoke to a midwife this afternoon. She says it's possibly an ectopic pregnancy and wants to see me ASAP. I can't get to hospital tomorrow, so appt for scan first thing Fri. Feeling pretty nervous.

Sorry to hear this. My fingers are crossed for you. A friend of mine has a scan today because of suspected ectopic x


----------



## kealz

Hi ladies!!

I got my bfp yesterday and still can't believe it!! :D

I'm due March 20th and would love to join your thread and be a march-mallow. ;) This will be #2 for us, we have a ds, and will be team yellow! :) 

Look forward to sharing the journey with you all. :)


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations to all the new ladies!


----------



## frenchie35

Whew... I finally caught up on the thread! Warning: long post ahead!

I definitely want to know the sex of the baby. I have a temperament that doesn't like surprises, so I can't wait for that 20-week scan. Here in France we have scans at 12, 20 and 32 weeks, so I was surprised that I'll also be having one at 6 weeks - I didn't last time.

I grew up in the US, but live in France and am married to a Frenchman. Choosing names is rather important to us. I really don't want my child to have to repeat his/her name 10+ times for someone to be able to recognize it and then try to pronounce it or spell it! Our first is Penelope. For #2 we're thinking about James for a boy (thanks James Bond, international man of mystery) and Stella or Madeleine for a girl. It's harder to pick an international girl name that is also pretty.

As for comfortable bras, I'm a fan of Gap's pullover bra. My BBs didn't change at all during my last pregnancy, but deflated quite a bit afterwards. They're not quite as perky as before, so I can't just pop them into any ol' bra. I'm a SAHM so most days I can afford to be on the comfy side of the spectrum of bras. They're also great to sleep in, for those who don't like to free-boob.


----------



## kittykat7210

In regards to finding out the sex, i definitely want to know!! like most women i know i'm nosy and don't like surprises, plus i want to know what colour to get everything, i'm sorry to say i hate yellow and green (the usual unisex colours) so am definitely finding out ASAP!!! xx


----------



## smawfl

We definitely won't be finding out. It's the best surprise you'll ever get! 

I loved the "IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!" moment.. after the hard work of labour, it's a wonderful feeling!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

button05 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? Just got my BFP today, due 12th March, which is my hubby's birthday!




kealz said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I got my bfp yesterday and still can't believe it!! :D
> 
> I'm due March 20th and would love to join your thread and be a march-mallow. ;) This will be #2 for us, we have a ds, and will be team yellow! :)
> 
> Look forward to sharing the journey with you all. :)

Welcome to you both and congrats


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

frenchie35 said:


> Whew... I finally caught up on the thread! Warning: long post ahead!
> 
> I definitely want to know the sex of the baby. I have a temperament that doesn't like surprises, so I can't wait for that 20-week scan. Here in France we have scans at 12, 20 and 32 weeks, so I was surprised that I'll also be having one at 6 weeks - I didn't last time.
> 
> I grew up in the US, but live in France and am married to a Frenchman. Choosing names is rather important to us. I really don't want my child to have to repeat his/her name 10+ times for someone to be able to recognize it and then try to pronounce it or spell it! Our first is Penelope. For #2 we're thinking about James for a boy (thanks James Bond, international man of mystery) and Stella or Madeleine for a girl. It's harder to pick an international girl name that is also pretty.
> 
> As for comfortable bras, I'm a fan of Gap's pullover bra. My BBs didn't change at all during my last pregnancy, but deflated quite a bit afterwards. They're not quite as perky as before, so I can't just pop them into any ol' bra. I'm a SAHM so most days I can afford to be on the comfy side of the spectrum of bras. They're also great to sleep in, for those who don't like to free-boob.

They are lovely names. 

I'm pretty sure we will be finding out the gender at our 20week scan. I'm hopin to take dd to both my scans it will be Amazin for her and before I got preg oh asked her if she wants to be there for birth so that will be great want to involve her as much as possible, she will be 4 n half by time baby is born.


----------



## MegNE922

Welcome new mommy's to be! 

Frenchie love the names. My hubs name is James ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

yeh i love the name james, i was thinking james if it was a boy as that is my partners middle name, then louise for a girl as thats my middle name :)


----------



## MegNE922

If we have a boy his name will be Shawn Jackson. First name is my dads and middle is after his grandfather. 
We can't think of any girls names yet we're talking about Leah and Amelia but we aren't decided. 
We LOVE the name Sophia but I have a friend who's daughter passed and her name was Sophia. And we like Henleigh but my sister in law is a nut and told us she's naming her daughter Hayleigh so it would be stupid. I do agree but she's isn't having a kid any time soon. Ugh. Am I rude if I name her Sophia? We just adore it and she isn't a close friend so she wouldn't know her. &#128533;


----------



## kgriffin

I haven't really considered names yet, its a bit too early in the game for my comfort level. After that 12 week scan, there will be a list on the fridge!


----------



## kwynia

We were set on the name Owen if we had a boy the first time, but had a girl. Our dear close friends then had a boy and named him Owen......we were pregnant again at the time and found out we were having a boy. Sat them down, said we've been planning on using the name Owen for a long time, hope you don't mind but we're using it. They were fine with it, it was a little awkward but about a year later they moved. We still see them once or twice a month for dinner and having two Owens running around gets a little confusing, but pick a name you love. You are going to be the one saying it everyday.


----------



## MegNE922

We've been together forever so it's always been something we would randomly talk about. Sophia has been the name that's stuck and our boys name is just so meaningful. Glad to have that out of the way lol


----------



## MamaTex

Laska5 said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> What are you ladies taking for prenatals?
> 
> &
> 
> Thoughts on coloring your hair during pregnancy? I am looong overdue for a root touch up & my grays are showing like crazyyyy.
> 
> These are the prenatal's I'm taking! I've been taking them since March & really like them! I ordered 300 pills the other day for $54, that will get me through the pregnancy! They are all natural, plant based organic & haven't ever caused me stomach upset or constipation! :D
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rainbow-Ligh...words=rainbow+light+prenatal+one+multivitaminClick to expand...

I will give these a try. With my Prime account, I can get them for 23.99 but if I do subscribe and save, they are a little under $20!! A better savings than a bottle with far less pills!!


----------



## NellyLou

Hello everyone! Welcome to the newbies!

We will definitely be finding out the sex. I like to plan too much, and decorate the room etc. 

Loving the names everyone is thinking! All adorable!


----------



## frenchie35

I read this a couple months ago: https://www.gq.com/entertainment/humor/201307/nine-baby-naming-rules-2013

It is rather cheeky and can be summed up in that the name you give your child is for him/her and not so much for you. I've told my parents that I'm so happy for the name that they gave me because it works professionally, socially and it's easy to spell!

BTW, we thought that we would use Penny (for Penelope) as a nickname, but when the time came we ended up calling her Lopie! I guess you can't plan everything!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Urgh, freaking out a little bit. Woke up last night and realized that my boobs aren't sore at all. They aren't sore this morning, either. Usually when I wake up at night they are so sore I can barely get up. My ultrasound is tomorrow to confirm heartbeat though but I'm so scared now :cry:


----------



## brittany12

Mas1118 said:


> We aren't going to find out the sex - when we had our son 11 yrs ago, we didn't know and those words "its a boy!" were just WOW, nothing like it!! Whichever way it goes, a surprise "it's a ......" will make it just that much special for us;)
> 
> So something weird happened to me - I poas this afternoon (dollar store test) with not overly strong pee and my line wasn't very dark:( so I waited a bit, probably an hour and a half or 2 hours to pee again and I did the whole poas again with the same type of test - faint again:( so I diluted the urine by pouring water in the cup, so its now 1/2&1/2 and the line was darker!! so weird but it did make me feel better! I have read that after about 6 weeks that the tests can get lighter because the hormones are a lot higher. I have 1 FRER left and I may use it in the am with fmu or maybe I should just give it up and quite needlessly worrying myself:shrug: because what if my morning urine is too strong and its faint on the frer? I won't have another frer to use diluted pee on:wacko: I did not do this with my first pregnancy 11 yrs ago!! I found out early I was preggo by beta because i was having dizzy spells - it was early and my numbers were low but all I heard was "it's positive" and I carried on my merry way until I heard the HB at 11 weeks and had an U/S at 18 weeks..... I wish for that carefree nature back:( Anyways - sorry to ramble on but I worry a lot right now.
> Thanks for listening:blush:

I had a similar situation yesterday I have some cheapies left and one was very dark and the other was kind of dark and then the other was kind of light. So I added water and dipped one and it was darker. I'm about a week behind you so it probably is the hook effect. I wouldn't worry about testing anymore. You are pregnant! We are pregnant! We need to just be happy and put the tests down or better yet in the trash!


----------



## NellyLou

Try not to worry, ChelseaLynn. Symptoms come and go. I know it's easier said than done though! Good luck at your ultrasound! Fingers crossed you will see that amazing little heartbeat!!!


----------



## brittany12

We will be finding out the sex. But were doing a gender reveal party so that we can all find out at one time together or were thinking of hiring a photographer to take pictures of dh and I finding out to send out in the mail to family and friends that can't make the party.

As for names we've been together for a long time but just recently decided on names. Names are tough!


----------



## Loozle

ChelseaLynn, try not to worry too much, I don't even feel pregnant today, yesterday I spent all day feeling sick! I am full of cold now too, which is making me feel horrid. I'm sure your ultrasound will be great tomorrow x


----------



## dan-o

Welcome kealz and button! Congrats!!


----------



## dan-o

Loozle said:


> ChelseaLynn, try not to worry too much, I don't even feel pregnant today, yesterday I spent all day feeling sick! I am full of cold now too, which is making me feel horrid. I'm sure your ultrasound will be great tomorrow x

I'm the same, barely feel sick today at all! Hope your cold goes soon Loozle.


----------



## ImSoTired

My tests are a tad bit darker today and still no real symptoms. Trying to relax until my appt next week. We will be finding out the sex so we can determine whether or not we need to get anything new or rearrange bedrooms. We have a daughter who will be a little over 2 when baby arrives. She was my 'December snowflake' and I'm excited to have a 'March Mallow'. Adorable!

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ImSoTired said:


> My tests are a tad bit darker today and still no real symptoms. Trying to relax until my appt next week. We will be finding out the sex so we can determine whether or not we need to get anything new or rearrange bedrooms. We have a daughter who will be a little over 2 when baby arrives. She was my 'December snowflake' and I'm excited to have a 'March Mallow'. Adorable!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.

Have u got the code for the march mellow plz?


----------



## ImSoTired

mummy_smurf2b said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> My tests are a tad bit darker today and still no real symptoms. Trying to relax until my appt next week. We will be finding out the sex so we can determine whether or not we need to get anything new or rearrange bedrooms. We have a daughter who will be a little over 2 when baby arrives. She was my 'December snowflake' and I'm excited to have a 'March Mallow'. Adorable!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Have u got the code for the march mellow plz?Click to expand...

It's on the first page of this thread. Separate the (img) parts from the rest of the code and voila!


----------



## Teilana

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Have u got the code for the march mellow plz?

It's on the first page of this thread :)


----------



## Mya209

It's on the first page x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yay got it thanks, glad to read your tests are gettin darker :D


----------



## twinkie2

Hi all, so many posts it's hard to keep up, but I'm going to try to hit on what I can remember.

Love the name James, hoping to use it as a middle name for a boy. My BIL's cousin lost a boy named Lucas years ago. Both my sister and I like the name Lucas a lot, my sister and BIL didn't use it because his cousin got incredibly upset when she found out they were even talking about it...now I don't know if I shouldn't use it. I do not know his cousin, but fear my sis and her husband might get upset.

As of now, we'll be finding out gender, which I was surprised how adamant dh was on this, I was actually starting to lean towards surprise for #1...we'll see if this changes or not over the coming weeks.

I am taking the target brand prenatal because it doesn't upset my stomach, to scared to make a switch now that I'm actually pregnant!

And, I'm a real estate appraiser :)


----------



## chrislo4

I think it's a day for not feeling sick! I woke up this morning with nausea but it's gone. I had HG with my daughter up to 15 weeks with mild sickness more or less throughout my pregnancy so im kind of hoping i don't get it again! I actually hated first trimester & the not knowing if baby is ok or not. I hope it goes quicker this time round!!! 

We won't be finding out what colour bump is this time .... I say that but im sure we will change our minds haha Not though of any names yet but DH has xx


----------



## missfrick

Well my bbs hurt less today... But I just downed a glass of water and feel nauseous now, and I'm really sweaty... I think I got your ladies sickness lol! 

Anyone else getting super painful gas? Mine starts like period cramps, then becomes sharp pain for a sec or two, then it's gas lol!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I love unique names. I haven't really gotten any names for boys yet, I like Brantley, but for girl names I really like Hadley, Harlow, Braelynn, Madelyn (except I don't like Maddi for short - too common for me), Harper, or Breslyn. Harper is probably my favorite out of those. When we choose a name for sure though I'm not going to tell many people what the name will be. I hate when people influence me on what to name my own child! "Ew, I don't like that" then I start to doubt myself, haha. I don't want that to happen!


----------



## NellyLou

Cute names! Agreed. We didn't tell anyone the name we had chosen except for our siblings, and we will do the same this time.


----------



## Laska5

chelsealynnb said:


> I love unique names. I haven't really gotten any names for boys yet, I like Brantley, but for girl names I really like Hadley, Harlow, Braelynn, Madelyn (except I don't like Maddi for short - too common for me), Harper, or Breslyn. Harper is probably my favorite out of those. When we choose a name for sure though I'm not going to tell many people what the name will be. I hate when people influence me on what to name my own child! "Ew, I don't like that" then I start to doubt myself, haha. I don't want that to happen!

We've also decided to not tell anyone until after the babies here! What is it with people wanting to be so negative about your decisions when pregnant? I'm sure it doesn't stop once the baby is here! My parents can be very negative & opinionated at times! 

Anyways- anyone thinking about doing a water birth & who has done a waterbirth in the past? We're delivering at a birthing center that has the option of doing water birth. Hubby seems excited about wanting to do it.


----------



## kittykat7210

Never thought about a water birth, i'm not a fan of water so it would seem silly to have a water birth, but i've heard good things from people about them xx


----------



## NellyLou

I'm not interested in a water birth... I know people have done it and loved it, but it's just not for me. I think it's funny your hubby is excited about it. That's cute. He doesn't know he's not the one giving birth, right?


----------



## cmr01

Hi ladies, id love to join the group. Got my bfp a few days ago. Ha took 4 tests just to make sure I wasnt going crazy. Im due march 19, this will be my second and I feel like im going to start showing soon. My belly feels like its starting to harden. 4 weeks seems way too soon though


----------



## Laska5

NellyLou said:


> I'm not interested in a water birth... I know people have done it and loved it, but it's just not for me. I think it's funny your hubby is excited about it. That's cute. He doesn't know he's not the one giving birth, right?

I'm really up in the air about waterbirth but he seems excited about! I think after our first appointment with a midwife, I'll make a more informed decision. I just want to make sure it's completely safe & you can still check doppler heart tones while in the water. I'm not sure what's so exciting to hubby about a waterbirth- I know he wants to catch the baby so I think to him, being able to pull the baby out of the water is what he's excited about. I don't think he's thinking about how nasty that water could get- lol!! PLUS what if I need an epidural & baby get's stuck or something? I don't know- I just have a lot of questions about it all!


----------



## Laska5

cmr01 said:


> Hi ladies, id love to join the group. Got my bfp a few days ago. Ha took 4 tests just to make sure I wasnt going crazy. Im due march 19, this will be my second and I feel like im going to start showing soon. My belly feels like its starting to harden. 4 weeks seems way too soon though

welcome & congrats on your BFP!


----------



## chelsealynnb

cmr01 said:


> Hi ladies, id love to join the group. Got my bfp a few days ago. Ha took 4 tests just to make sure I wasnt going crazy. Im due march 19, this will be my second and I feel like im going to start showing soon. My belly feels like its starting to harden. 4 weeks seems way too soon though

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## frenchie35

@cmr : I have been feeling a little "full" since before I got my BFP... so don't second guess yourself thinking it's too early. It's like your pants don't sit the same on your hips - a weird discomfort. I know you're in there, baby!


----------



## cmr01

Thanks, ladies...we've been trying for over a year now and im glad we've actually caught the egg this time.


----------



## kealz

cmr01 said:


> Hi ladies, id love to join the group. Got my bfp a few days ago. Ha took 4 tests just to make sure I wasnt going crazy. Im due march 19, this will be my second and I feel like im going to start showing soon. My belly feels like its starting to harden. 4 weeks seems way too soon though

Welcome cmr01 :) 

My tummy has felt hard today too and this is my second also - I wonder whether everything just remembers what to do?! Lol :)


----------



## Laska5

Anyone see this video before? It's amazing! It's like a computer generized video showing everything from sperm emission into the cervix to baby being born- quiet an amazing process when you really think about it! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=760951620597838


----------



## MrsKChicago

Laska5 said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in a water birth... I know people have done it and loved it, but it's just not for me. I think it's funny your hubby is excited about it. That's cute. He doesn't know he's not the one giving birth, right?
> 
> I'm really up in the air about waterbirth but he seems excited about! I think after our first appointment with a midwife, I'll make a more informed decision. I just want to make sure it's completely safe & you can still check doppler heart tones while in the water. I'm not sure what's so exciting to hubby about a waterbirth- I know he wants to catch the baby so I think to him, being able to pull the baby out of the water is what he's excited about. I don't think he's thinking about how nasty that water could get- lol!! PLUS what if I need an epidural & baby get's stuck or something? I don't know- I just have a lot of questions about it all!Click to expand...

I'm considering waterbirth. It's supposed to be great for pain relief. I don't know how they would do monitoring during a waterbirth. I'd guess you'd have to get out of the tub. I know you would for an epidural, but it takes time to get the epidural together, so you'd have plenty of time to get out and dry off there.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

cmr01 said:


> Hi ladies, id love to join the group. Got my bfp a few days ago. Ha took 4 tests just to make sure I wasnt going crazy. Im due march 19, this will be my second and I feel like im going to start showing soon. My belly feels like its starting to harden. 4 weeks seems way too soon though

Welcome and congrats


----------



## futuremommy31

Hi ladies! I'd like to join you too. I got my BFP last week, and I'm 5 weeks today. EDD is March 12 by my calculations. This will be my first! Feeling excited and pretty anxious too!


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats FutureMommy31!


----------



## Bowmans

Welcome new ladies there are lots of us now.

New symptom today - aching hips - anyone else had this?? 

Has anyone also found anything to help relieve the tiredness - it's getting worse and worse - just want to come home from work and sleep


----------



## NellyLou

I can't find a relief for the tiredness. Even sleeping doesn't help because I wake up just as tired lol! Fortunately it typically gets better in the second trimester :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you ladies start waking up soon!

My breasts have been sore from the start, since pre-test, but they're getting steadily worse, and last night I had my first totally random shooting pain in the left one. Holy crap! I'm screwed if that happens in public, I think I'd draw some stares if I suddenly yell "Ooaaahh!" and grab my boob at the grocery store :haha:


----------



## ladybrown33

sn0wbunnie said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> What are you ladies taking for prenatals?
> 
> &
> 
> Thoughts on coloring your hair during pregnancy? I am looong overdue for a root touch up & my grays are showing like crazyyyy.

I'm taking some samples from the ob's office called Vita-fol. So far so good they don't upset my stomach or anything.

I'm not sure about the hair coloring but I would go for it.


----------



## NellyLou

Hahaha MrsKChicago, I hope it doesn't happen to you in public. I kind of wish I got the sore, bigger boobs. Mine didn't change at all last time, never hurt, and never got big when I was breastfeeding! I really wouldn't mind having a little big bigger boobs :)


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm not really digging that whole water birth thing either it just seems so messy, too messy for me. Not that any birth will be mess free, I'm just not feeling it


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Hahaha MrsKChicago, I hope it doesn't happen to you in public. I kind of wish I got the sore, bigger boobs. Mine didn't change at all last time, never hurt, and never got big when I was breastfeeding! I really wouldn't mind having a little big bigger boobs :)

I really hope they don't grow much. I'm already a D cup, that's more than enough! I guess if I had to pick one first trimester symptom, sore boobs is the one I'd pick. It's easier to work around than nausea and fatigue, but still reassuring.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I need some advice ladies!

I am 3w3d. I have been spotting for the past couple of days. Not heavy. There was a small tiny clot last night... about half the size of a pea.

Called my doc, got my beta done today. It was a 54.6..... She told me over the phone, "I'm sorry, this pregnancy isn't viable." With no sympathy whatsoever.

I Googled "normal" hcg levels for 3 weeks pregnant & it's between 5-50. So my 54.6 is ABOVE normal.... So how the HELL can they say that?! I am beyond frustrated right now.

She said a 2nd round of tests wasn't necessary. I called back & told her I wanted them regardless & she needs to check with the doc before she can order it..... which won't be until Monday. 

Should I find a new doctor? I've been going to this same place for 13 years. The doctor that delivered my son, 9 years ago, no longer does pregnancy visits, so I can't see her & was passed along to someone else. 

So frustrated!!! What should I do?

Oh PS- I have been taking a FRER every morning & night & the line is getting darker. If I was losing the pregnancy wouldn't it NOT be getting darker?! Ahhhhh so upset!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry you had to deal with her. If your FRERs are getting darker, I would assume your pregnancy is viable and she just made a mistake. 

If my doctor was that insensitive, I'd switch. Do you really want to spend the next 9 months being treated by someone with bad attitude and possibly poor diagnostic skills? I'd keep testing, and if you're still getting positives in a week or two, make an appointment with someone else. Good luck to you!


----------



## NHKate

Laska5 said:


> Anyways- anyone thinking about doing a water birth & who has done a waterbirth in the past? We're delivering at a birthing center that has the option of doing water birth. Hubby seems excited about wanting to do it.

I did a water birth with my DD. Or most of it anyway, toward the end I felt like getting out, so she wasn't actually born in the water. I thought the water was very relaxing and comforting, though. I just felt like getting into a different position to finish the pushing.


----------



## chelsealynnb

sn0wbunnie said:


> I need some advice ladies!
> 
> I am 3w3d. I have been spotting for the past couple of days. Not heavy. There was a small tiny clot last night... about half the size of a pea.
> 
> Called my doc, got my beta done today. It was a 54.6..... She told me over the phone, "I'm sorry, this pregnancy isn't viable." With no sympathy whatsoever.
> 
> I Googled "normal" hcg levels for 3 weeks pregnant & it's between 5-50. So my 54.6 is ABOVE normal.... So how the HELL can they say that?! I am beyond frustrated right now.
> 
> She said a 2nd round of tests wasn't necessary. I called back & told her I wanted them regardless & she needs to check with the doc before she can order it..... which won't be until Monday.
> 
> Should I find a new doctor? I've been going to this same place for 13 years. The doctor that delivered my son, 9 years ago, no longer does pregnancy visits, so I can't see her & was passed along to someone else.
> 
> So frustrated!!! What should I do?
> 
> Oh PS- I have been taking a FRER every morning & night & the line is getting darker. If I was losing the pregnancy wouldn't it NOT be getting darker?! Ahhhhh so upset!!!

How rude and frustrating! I would definitely look into going somewhere else. If (and hopefully it is) this is a progressing pregnancy, I wouldn't want them monitoring it after this!


----------



## NellyLou

I would switch doctors too. No matter what happens, you want a doctor who is sensitive. Bleeding can happen for so many reasons. I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Laska5

NHKate said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> Anyways- anyone thinking about doing a water birth & who has done a waterbirth in the past? We're delivering at a birthing center that has the option of doing water birth. Hubby seems excited about wanting to do it.
> 
> I did a water birth with my DD. Or most of it anyway, toward the end I felt like getting out, so she wasn't actually born in the water. I thought the water was very relaxing and comforting, though. I just felt like getting into a different position to finish the pushing.Click to expand...

thats kind of what I'm thinking about doing!


----------



## NHKate

My doctor's office forgot to call me back last week after I had requested a viability ultrasound (history of multiple early losses, but also had one successful pregnancy). So I called today - apparently the doctor had responded, but no one remembered to actually call me back and tell me. Grr. So anyway, I got a 2nd hCG level done today, and they said if it was over 10,000 they would book the viability ultrasound.

My levels:
7/3: 3,696.8
7/10: 11,682.8

The earliest they could get me in for the ultrasound is next Wednesday afternoon. It's going to feel like a very long week waiting for that! I'm so anxious about losing the pregnancy, so I really, really hope I can see heartbeat and baby growing right.


----------



## Loozle

Laska5 said:


> NHKate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> Anyways- anyone thinking about doing a water birth & who has done a waterbirth in the past? We're delivering at a birthing center that has the option of doing water birth. Hubby seems excited about wanting to do it.
> 
> I did a water birth with my DD. Or most of it anyway, toward the end I felt like getting out, so she wasn't actually born in the water. I thought the water was very relaxing and comforting, though. I just felt like getting into a different position to finish the pushing.Click to expand...
> 
> thats kind of what I'm thinking about doing!Click to expand...

I laboured and gave birth in the birthing pool with ds2. It was an amazing experience and it was so much more relaxing than ds1's labour and birth. I'm hoping to do the same again. 
They can still check the baby's heartbeat with the Doppler in the pool. Once I was in the pool, I didn't get out until after he was born.


----------



## MegNE922

I definitely want a water birth. I just don't know anywhere around me that does it but you can labor in it. If that's how I have to do then I will.


----------



## NHKate

MegNE922 said:


> I definitely want a water birth. I just don't know anywhere around me that does it but you can labor in it. If that's how I have to do then I will.

Meg, where in NH are you? I know of 2 places in my general vicinity where you can have a water birth, and the other place does at least do water labors, but you have to get out for the actual birth (not sure how they would force you if you refused, though). I'm in the Monadnock region of NH.


----------



## kittykat7210

does anyone know how much on average boobs grow in pregnancy, because i'm only 6 weeks and i've gone from a 28 DD to a 28 F!?!?!! if they get any bigger i'll fall over forwards before i even get my bump!!


----------



## MegNE922

NHKATE! I was going to ask you where you're from! I'm in the Manchester area. So Souther NH? New to these parts. I grew up in MA right over the boarder.


----------



## MrsKChicago

kittykat7210 said:


> does anyone know how much on average boobs grow in pregnancy, because i'm only 6 weeks and i've gone from a 28 DD to a 28 F!?!?!! if they get any bigger i'll fall over forwards before i even get my bump!!

I just read somewhere that the average is 2 cup sizes. It can really vary so much from person to person, though.


----------



## Laska5

Loozle said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHKate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> Anyways- anyone thinking about doing a water birth & who has done a waterbirth in the past? We're delivering at a birthing center that has the option of doing water birth. Hubby seems excited about wanting to do it.
> 
> I did a water birth with my DD. Or most of it anyway, toward the end I felt like getting out, so she wasn't actually born in the water. I thought the water was very relaxing and comforting, though. I just felt like getting into a different position to finish the pushing.Click to expand...
> 
> thats kind of what I'm thinking about doing!Click to expand...
> 
> I laboured and gave birth in the birthing pool with ds2. It was an amazing experience and it was so much more relaxing than ds1's labour and birth. I'm hoping to do the same again.
> They can still check the baby's heartbeat with the Doppler in the pool. Once I was in the pool, I didn't get out until after he was born.Click to expand...

that's very reassuring thank you!!


----------



## kittykat7210

MrsKChicago said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know how much on average boobs grow in pregnancy, because i'm only 6 weeks and i've gone from a 28 DD to a 28 F!?!?!! if they get any bigger i'll fall over forwards before i even get my bump!!
> 
> I just read somewhere that the average is 2 cup sizes. It can really vary so much from person to person, though.Click to expand...

cheers, can it really be that quick though, i'm only 6 weeks, could i really have done all my boob growing in the first 6 weeks haha?


----------



## NHKate

Meg, I don't know the Manchester hospitals or birthing centers. Peterborough is 30-something miles from Manchester, so that might be doable for you. Monadnock Community Hospital is in Peterborough, and that's where I gave birth to my daughter. I loved it - you can do a full water birth if you want, and the whole atmosphere I had was very relaxing, very accommodating to how I wanted the birth to be. I know that there are people who love them so much there that they drive by other hospitals so they can go there for their pregnancy care & L&D. Good luck finding a place that works for you!


----------



## missfrick

I'm definitely just going to have a hospital birth. Unfortunately I'm high risk so I won't be able to have a home birth and probably not at a birthing centre either. But I would like to at least try to go natural and maybe try alternative pain medications besides the epidural (I had a bad experience with a spinal once and would like to avoid it if possible). Sitting on a tub, using a shower, or bouncing on a ball are all options I would like to try. I'd also like to try birthing in a squatting position but I don't know if OBs will let you?


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## kittykat7210

missfrick said:


> I'm definitely just going to have a hospital birth. Unfortunately I'm high risk so I won't be able to have a home birth and probably not at a birthing centre either. But I would like to at least try to go natural and maybe try alternative pain medications besides the epidural (I had a bad experience with a spinal once and would like to avoid it if possible). Sitting on a tub, using a shower, or bouncing on a ball are all options I would like to try. I'd also like to try birthing in a squatting position but I don't know if OBs will let you?

squatting would be interesting, probably a bit more comfortable than with your legs flying everywhere, also it would probably make the birth easier in a squatt xx


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> I'm definitely just going to have a hospital birth. Unfortunately I'm high risk so I won't be able to have a home birth and probably not at a birthing centre either. But I would like to at least try to go natural and maybe try alternative pain medications besides the epidural (I had a bad experience with a spinal once and would like to avoid it if possible). Sitting on a tub, using a shower, or bouncing on a ball are all options I would like to try. I'd also like to try birthing in a squatting position but I don't know if OBs will let you?

I've heard that squatting or on all fours are the best positions! I would try it if I don't wimp out and get an epidural again haha. I don't see why a doctor wouldn't let you deliver in a position you are comfortable in.


----------



## MegNE922

Sorry to hear Mamatex. Good luck and we're here for you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kittykat7210

MamaTex said:


> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)

oh no!!! I'm so sorry MamaTex, hopefully you'll be back with better news at some point, i think i'm safe in saying love and hugs from all of us xxxx


----------



## Mya209

Try not to labour on your back as you're working against gravity xx

Mamatex I'm so sorry to hear that Hun! X


----------



## dan-o

MamaTex said:


> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)

Omg I'm so sorry hun :hugs: could it just be too early? Xx


----------



## NellyLou

So Sorry Mamatex! :( Big hugs!


----------



## dan-o

missfrick said:


> I'm definitely just going to have a hospital birth. Unfortunately I'm high risk so I won't be able to have a home birth and probably not at a birthing centre either. But I would like to at least try to go natural and maybe try alternative pain medications besides the epidural (I had a bad experience with a spinal once and would like to avoid it if possible). Sitting on a tub, using a shower, or bouncing on a ball are all options I would like to try. I'd also like to try birthing in a squatting position but I don't know if OBs will let you?

I'm the same, have to birth at hospital due to needing antibiotics in labour. My first was induced but natural birth, I wanted to deliver kneeling but his heart rate dropped so I had to forcibly push him out ASAP and because he was back to back my midwife decided on my back was best. I disagree now, but at least he was out safe and sound. 
My second was all natural and delivered on all fours at breakneck speed, with no actual pushing at all, my body did everything! Didn't even graze! 
Definitely go for the natural labour if that's your thing, amazing experience for me! 
I didn't need anything like shower or ball, just something to lean on! :flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!! I am not sure if I belong here quite yet but I think I may have the start of a :bfp:!! :cloud9:

What an adorable name for a thread!! LOVE it!!
 



Attached Files:







0709141949.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dan-o

kittykat7210 said:


> does anyone know how much on average boobs grow in pregnancy, because i'm only 6 weeks and i've gone from a 28 DD to a 28 F!?!?!! if they get any bigger i'll fall over forwards before i even get my bump!!

Omg with my first they grew to a 38G and when my milk came in I was off the charts! I'm a bit slimmer this time, I've gone from a 34dd to a 34e already tho!


----------



## NHKate

MamaTex, I'm so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## dan-o

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hi girls!! I am not sure if I belong here quite yet but I think I may have the start of a :bfp:!! :cloud9:
> 
> What an adorable name for a thread!! LOVE it!!

The pics really blurry but I think I can see it! Are you testing again? :happydance: let me know if you want me to add your name to the list :D


----------



## kittykat7210

dan-o said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know how much on average boobs grow in pregnancy, because i'm only 6 weeks and i've gone from a 28 DD to a 28 F!?!?!! if they get any bigger i'll fall over forwards before i even get my bump!!
> 
> Omg with my first they grew to a 38G and when my milk came in I was off the charts! I'm a bit slimmer this time, I've gone from a 34dd to a 34e already tho!Click to expand...

god!!! I always wanted big boobs but now i've got them i want to take them back haha!!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

dan-o ~ I plan on testing in another 2 hours - I want my urine nice and strong for a good test lol

You just go by your LMP to figure EDD right? I guess I'd be due on/around March 19th? LMP was June 12th.
I will update in a few hours whether you should add me or not, FX!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

wannabemomy37 said:


> dan-o ~ I plan on testing in another 2 hours - I want my urine nice and strong for a good test lol
> 
> You just go by your LMP to figure EDD right? I guess I'd be due on/around March 19th? LMP was June 12th.
> I will update in a few hours whether you should add me or not, FX!!

I went with the prediction Countdown to Pregnancy gave me. They base it on your ovulation, if I go by LMP on other calculators, it's off by a day or two because I don't O on day 14. No reason not to just go with LMP til you see the doctor. I hope it's a positive for you!


----------



## Laska5

MamaTex said:


> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)

oh Mamatex- I am so so sorry! Did the doctor say what happened? Did you even have any bad cramping or bleeding to suggest a miscarriage?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MamaTex said:


> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)

So sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Bowmans

So sorry mamatex that's awful sending hugs x


----------



## missfrick

MamaTex said:


> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)

So sorry!!! I hope they find something in there next week, I'll be praying for you!


----------



## dan-o

wannabemomy37 said:


> dan-o ~ I plan on testing in another 2 hours - I want my urine nice and strong for a good test lol
> 
> You just go by your LMP to figure EDD right? I guess I'd be due on/around March 19th? LMP was June 12th.
> I will update in a few hours whether you should add me or not, FX!!

Exciting!! Good luck!


----------



## MamaTex

Laska5 said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)
> 
> oh Mamatex- I am so so sorry! Did the doctor say what happened? Did you even have any bad cramping or bleeding to suggest a miscarriage?Click to expand...

No, I haven't had any bad cramping, bleeding, or even spotting. With my first loss, I had slight cramping leading up to the spotting, which then turned into bleeding so I thought maybe just maybe, everything was going along ok. 

:wacko:


----------



## missfrick

MamaTex said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)
> 
> oh Mamatex- I am so so sorry! Did the doctor say what happened? Did you even have any bad cramping or bleeding to suggest a miscarriage?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't had any bad cramping, bleeding, or even spotting. With my first loss, I had slight cramping leading up to the spotting, which then turned into bleeding so I thought maybe just maybe, everything was going along ok.
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

But they just did HCG and it was above 10,000 wasn't it? Or am I confusing you with someone else? Did they check for an ectopic or anything? It doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Mamatex, I'm Sooo sorry!! Prayers are with you :(


----------



## dan-o

MamaTex said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)
> 
> oh Mamatex- I am so so sorry! Did the doctor say what happened? Did you even have any bad cramping or bleeding to suggest a miscarriage?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't had any bad cramping, bleeding, or even spotting. With my first loss, I had slight cramping leading up to the spotting, which then turned into bleeding so I thought maybe just maybe, everything was going along ok.
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm still hoping it was just too early, when did you first test positive? X


----------



## Laska5

I didn't know you could have a miscarriage without any bleeding or cramping!! ahh, makes me twice as worried!! 

Who else is pregnant for the first time? When is everyone getting their first appointments/tests/scans etc?

The birthing center I'm going with doesn't have their first appointment until 10 weeks. I kind of feel like this is too far away- they say I could do it earlier but they wouldn't be able to hear a heart beat or anything to confirm viability. What are other first time pregnant ladies doing to confirm viability?


----------



## kealz

So sorry to hear you're having an awful time, mamatex. :( Fx'd it's just too early hun. xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

Laska5 said:


> I didn't know you could have a miscarriage without any bleeding or cramping!! ahh, makes me twice as worried!!
> 
> Who else is pregnant for the first time? When is everyone getting their first appointments/tests/scans etc?
> 
> The birthing center I'm going with doesn't have their first appointment until 10 weeks. I kind of feel like this is too far away- they say I could do it earlier but they wouldn't be able to hear a heart beat or anything to confirm viability. What are other first time pregnant ladies doing to confirm viability?

i'm a first time mum :), i've got an initial appointment tomorrow, to do bloods and things, then i'll get an early scan because i have such irregular periods (my last one being february) to work out my proper due date, although i think i'm fairly accurate :)


----------



## Teilana

Laska5 said:


> I didn't know you could have a miscarriage without any bleeding or cramping!! ahh, makes me twice as worried!!
> 
> Who else is pregnant for the first time? When is everyone getting their first appointments/tests/scans etc?
> 
> The birthing center I'm going with doesn't have their first appointment until 10 weeks. I kind of feel like this is too far away- they say I could do it earlier but they wouldn't be able to hear a heart beat or anything to confirm viability. What are other first time pregnant ladies doing to confirm viability?

Had initial bloodwork today, dating/viability ultrasound is Aug 1st @ 9w3d. Followup appt for all that stuff with my Dr is Aug 7. Still waiting to hear from midwives to see if I am in with one, more than likely I am on a waiting list for all 4 groups in my area. Dr said that she passes me off to either an OB or midwife at 15 weeks.


----------



## Laska5

Teilana said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could have a miscarriage without any bleeding or cramping!! ahh, makes me twice as worried!!
> 
> Who else is pregnant for the first time? When is everyone getting their first appointments/tests/scans etc?
> 
> The birthing center I'm going with doesn't have their first appointment until 10 weeks. I kind of feel like this is too far away- they say I could do it earlier but they wouldn't be able to hear a heart beat or anything to confirm viability. What are other first time pregnant ladies doing to confirm viability?
> 
> Had initial bloodwork today, dating/viability ultrasound is Aug 1st @ 9w3d. Followup appt for all that stuff with my Dr is Aug 7. Still waiting to hear from midwives to see if I am in with one, more than likely I am on a waiting list for all 4 groups in my area. Dr said that she passes me off to either an OB or midwife at 15 weeks.Click to expand...

Thanks, I think my actual appointment is on August 4th & I'll be 9w1d but we were thinking of changing it to 10 weeks so we could hear the heartbeat. I had an hcg on July 2nd - wondering if I should just get another one to easy my anxiety & then wait patiently for the 10 week heartbeat appointment.


----------



## missfrick

Laska5 said:


> I didn't know you could have a miscarriage without any bleeding or cramping!! ahh, makes me twice as worried!!
> 
> Who else is pregnant for the first time? When is everyone getting their first appointments/tests/scans etc?
> 
> The birthing center I'm going with doesn't have their first appointment until 10 weeks. I kind of feel like this is too far away- they say I could do it earlier but they wouldn't be able to hear a heart beat or anything to confirm viability. What are other first time pregnant ladies doing to confirm viability?

I'm a first-timer and I'm SOOOO nervous! Tomorrow is my first scan (6 weeks exactly) and I'm praying for a heartbeat so I can relax a little. Because I'm high risk they got me in early, otherwise my OB doesn't scan until 8 weeks. I was also really nervous and had a clinic order 2 rounds of HCG tests, plus my GP ordered one on Monday. I am hoping they can find a heartbeat and confirm viability tomorrow... my HCG was 2900 at 5 weeks 3 days (55 hour doubling time from my second test), I believe anything between 48-72 hours is good... all of these stupid things I never knew about with levels and stuff have just made me more nervous and obsessed!


----------



## molly86

kittykat7210 said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could have a miscarriage without any bleeding or cramping!! ahh, makes me twice as worried!!
> 
> Who else is pregnant for the first time? When is everyone getting their first appointments/tests/scans etc?
> 
> The birthing center I'm going with doesn't have their first appointment until 10 weeks. I kind of feel like this is too far away- they say I could do it earlier but they wouldn't be able to hear a heart beat or anything to confirm viability. What are other first time pregnant ladies doing to confirm viability?
> 
> i'm a first time mum :), i've got an initial appointment tomorrow, to do bloods and things, then i'll get an early scan because i have such irregular periods (my last one being february) to work out my proper due date, although i think i'm fairly accurate :)Click to expand...

I'm also a first timer. I have my first appointment with the midwife next Tuesday. That was the earliest she could fit me in. But there's no rush really. I won't get a scan for a while yet anyway, approximately 12 weeks. I guess I won't really know if everything's ok before then. So just hoping for the best. Trying to be positive. But honestly I just don't feel pregnant.


----------



## kittykat7210

am i the only one who hasn't been to a doctors yet haha!!


----------



## Mya209

I haven't been to the doctors yet! X


----------



## Laska5

arg! I wish I could just sit back & be more positive! I really just need to chill & enjoy living life- no matter the outcome!! 

...but I really want a baby to hold on March 7th!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Mya209 said:


> I haven't been to the doctors yet! X

cool i don't feel so bad now haha :D xx


----------



## Mya209

It's normal to be tentative especially with your first or if you've had previous losses but try an enjoy as you won't get this time back and worrying wont change the eventual outcome! X


----------



## Mya209

kittykat7210 said:


> Mya209 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been to the doctors yet! X
> 
> cool i don't feel so bad now haha :D xxClick to expand...

In the UK It's normal to not see a midwife until 8 weeks and GPs in our area don't see pregnant women anymore (the receptionist just gives you a form to fax over to antinatal)


----------



## kittykat7210

Mya209 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mya209 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been to the doctors yet! X
> 
> cool i don't feel so bad now haha :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's normal to not see a midwife until 8 weeks and GPs in our area don't see pregnant women anymore (the receptionist just gives you a form to fax over to antinatal)Click to expand...

the thing is i don't know how far i am really, i had a really strong positive on the 27th of June, but because i haven't had a period since February i could be a lot further than i think, i just don't know haha


----------



## madtowngirl

MamaTex, I'm so sorry. :(:(:(

I've also had no symptoms, except a twinge in my breasts here and there, and I'm a little hungrier than normal. I'm also having issues with constipation. But none of the traditional symptoms.

AAAAH so my parents have decided to come up for the weekend - we are SO not ready to tell them. I want to wait until at least my birthday in late August to tell anyone! The problem is that they will expect me to have a beer with them. The best thing I've come up with so far is a white lie that I'm taking a medication that will interact with the alcohol. I hate lying, but I'm just not ready to tell them.

I'm a sweet pea today!


----------



## Laska5

madtowngirl said:


> MamaTex, I'm so sorry. :(:(:(
> 
> I've also had no symptoms, except a twinge in my breasts here and there, and I'm a little hungrier than normal. I'm also having issues with constipation. But none of the traditional symptoms.
> 
> AAAAH so my parents have decided to come up for the weekend - we are SO not ready to tell them. I want to wait until at least my birthday in late August to tell anyone! The problem is that they will expect me to have a beer with them. The best thing I've come up with so far is a white lie that I'm taking a medication that will interact with the alcohol. I hate lying, but I'm just not ready to tell them.
> 
> I'm a sweet pea today!


You may want to research medications cause she might be extra nosey & then ask what medication you are taking!


----------



## missfrick

madtowngirl said:


> MamaTex, I'm so sorry. :(:(:(
> 
> I've also had no symptoms, except a twinge in my breasts here and there, and I'm a little hungrier than normal. I'm also having issues with constipation. But none of the traditional symptoms.
> 
> AAAAH so my parents have decided to come up for the weekend - we are SO not ready to tell them. I want to wait until at least my birthday in late August to tell anyone! The problem is that they will expect me to have a beer with them. The best thing I've come up with so far is a white lie that I'm taking a medication that will interact with the alcohol. I hate lying, but I'm just not ready to tell them.
> 
> I'm a sweet pea today!

Pretty sure you're not supposed to drink alcohol with antibiotics... just tell her you got a stupid ear infection or something...


----------



## Laska5

Mya209 said:


> It's normal to be tentative especially with your first or if you've had previous losses but try an enjoy as you won't get this time back and worrying wont change the eventual outcome! X

you are so right! But the planner in me is being super anxious! I like to have everything planned out & not having a reassurance of our future right now is causing major concerns! I just sent my midwife a message asking if it's possible to have an early scan at 6-7 weeks & what my out of pocket costs would be for that. I just need some reassurance that I can go forward with planning life for this baby! I don't have any risk factors so they might say no. We'll see.


----------



## Mya209

Will the scan completely stop you worrying, do you think? If so, then go for it! you might just keep on worrying afterwards too! Maye try and address the worry head on! Any idea what would make you feel better (getting to a certain gestation or hearing the heart beat or is it more within you, IYKWIM)


----------



## Mya209

missfrick said:


> madtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> MamaTex, I'm so sorry. :(:(:(
> 
> I've also had no symptoms, except a twinge in my breasts here and there, and I'm a little hungrier than normal. I'm also having issues with constipation. But none of the traditional symptoms.
> 
> AAAAH so my parents have decided to come up for the weekend - we are SO not ready to tell them. I want to wait until at least my birthday in late August to tell anyone! The problem is that they will expect me to have a beer with them. The best thing I've come up with so far is a white lie that I'm taking a medication that will interact with the alcohol. I hate lying, but I'm just not ready to tell them.
> 
> I'm a sweet pea today!
> 
> Pretty sure you're not supposed to drink alcohol with antibiotics... just tell her you got a stupid ear infection or something...Click to expand...

The antibiotics and alcohol thing is a myth, I think eek!


----------



## kittykat7210

Mya209 said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> MamaTex, I'm so sorry. :(:(:(
> 
> I've also had no symptoms, except a twinge in my breasts here and there, and I'm a little hungrier than normal. I'm also having issues with constipation. But none of the traditional symptoms.
> 
> AAAAH so my parents have decided to come up for the weekend - we are SO not ready to tell them. I want to wait until at least my birthday in late August to tell anyone! The problem is that they will expect me to have a beer with them. The best thing I've come up with so far is a white lie that I'm taking a medication that will interact with the alcohol. I hate lying, but I'm just not ready to tell them.
> 
> I'm a sweet pea today!
> 
> Pretty sure you're not supposed to drink alcohol with antibiotics... just tell her you got a stupid ear infection or something...Click to expand...
> 
> The antibiotics and alcohol thing is a myth, I think eek!Click to expand...

some of them still request that you don't drink alcohol


----------



## Laska5

Mya209 said:


> Will the scan completely stop you worrying, do you think? If so, then go for it! you might just keep on worrying afterwards too! Maye try and address the worry head on! Any idea what would make you feel better (getting to a certain gestation or hearing the heart beat or is it more within you, IYKWIM)

I think it will help me know that up to this point everything is fine- that it's not an ectopic or molar & that there is a viable baby in there! Then I should be fine until we hear the heartbeat at 10 weeks! At least I think! hah!


----------



## kgriffin

I also havent seen a dr yet. Ill get more blood work on monday, and hopefully an early scan next week where ill be 6 weeks and a few days. This will be my second child, although i did have an early loss prior to getting pregnant with her. I hope we all have successful pregnancies!


----------



## MrsKChicago

madtowngirl said:


> MamaTex, I'm so sorry. :(:(:(
> 
> I've also had no symptoms, except a twinge in my breasts here and there, and I'm a little hungrier than normal. I'm also having issues with constipation. But none of the traditional symptoms.
> 
> AAAAH so my parents have decided to come up for the weekend - we are SO not ready to tell them. I want to wait until at least my birthday in late August to tell anyone! The problem is that they will expect me to have a beer with them. The best thing I've come up with so far is a white lie that I'm taking a medication that will interact with the alcohol. I hate lying, but I'm just not ready to tell them.
> 
> I'm a sweet pea today!

I have the same issue with a family weekend trip coming up. My brother and sister in law know, but I'm not telling mom yet. Our plan is for me to just have a beer in front of me and swap my full for my brother or DH's empty when mom's not looking. Would something like that work?


----------



## DrMum

Soooo.... It's been an eventful day here girls. I spent all last night with pain and bleeding. So I was scanned this morning and everything looks good. No more bleeding, no more pain. Gestational sac measuring exactly as my dates, fetal pole visible but a little early for heartbeat. And no cause for bleeding seen.
I'd done a crazy work out in the gym yesterday so they think it might be cervical.
Very stressful but all good in huge end!! I have a follow up scan in 13 days and they hope to see the heartbeat then.

This whole baby business is so darned stressful!

Welcome to the new ladies... I'm not a prolific poster but I swing by every day or so to say hello and catch up on everyone's news!!


----------



## MegNE922

Laska5 said:


> I didn't know you could have a miscarriage without any bleeding or cramping!! ahh, makes me twice as worried!!
> 
> Who else is pregnant for the first time? When is everyone getting their first appointments/tests/scans etc?
> 
> The birthing center I'm going with doesn't have their first appointment until 10 weeks. I kind of feel like this is too far away- they say I could do it earlier but they wouldn't be able to hear a heart beat or anything to confirm viability. What are other first time pregnant ladies doing to confirm viability?


OUR FIRST BABY HERE! 
we meet the little bugger the 14th at our first apt & US. We should see a heart beat I'm not sure about hearing it I think it's too early. 
My md doesn't do blood tests the receptionist literally said "pregnancy tests are expensive enough." Bc obv when I called that's what I asked for to confirm the pregnancy. I think it's just this office bc I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## ImSoTired

Laska5 said:


> Mya209 said:
> 
> 
> It's normal to be tentative especially with your first or if you've had previous losses but try an enjoy as you won't get this time back and worrying wont change the eventual outcome! X
> 
> you are so right! But the planner in me is being super anxious! I like to have everything planned out & not having a reassurance of our future right now is causing major concerns! I just sent my midwife a message asking if it's possible to have an early scan at 6-7 weeks & what my out of pocket costs would be for that. I just need some reassurance that I can go forward with planning life for this baby! I don't have any risk factors so they might say no. We'll see.Click to expand...

I am exactly the same as you say. Planning everything, constant worrying and boatloads of anxiety. I did it for my first pregnancy and I'll do it for this one as well. Believe me, you will enjoy this pregnancy but unfortunately you will worry as much as you will enjoy. It's normal. You just have to try and be positive and keep your chin up. Luckily, pregnancies fly by, but babies grow fast too. Take some time to enjoy whenever you think of it.:flower:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Boy you are a chatty bunch!
Here are the key points I remember...

Prenatals - Ethical Nutrients Pregnancy Support

Will we find out sex- yes, mainly because we have 2 girls so if this one turns out to be a girl we are 95% set up already but if it's a boy I need to go shopping!

My symptoms seem to be getting worse by the day fatigue and morning sickness seem to be the worst. Though it's interesting I have super high progesterone (Mondays test came back as 289) which should constipate me by I am having the other end of the spectrum and keep getting the runs!

I did my last digi this morning and got 3+ weeks so I feel a little more relieved. Now I just need time to speed up a little so it can be scan time, only 20 days to go!!

Birth plan- I will be having an elcs. Both of my girls were induced early due to obstetric cholistasis, Ziva ended up an EMCS after getting stuck and going in to distress. So this time will be elcs plus I am getting my tubes tied at the same time as 3 is enough for us!


----------



## bucherwurm

I haven't seen a doctor yet. I am trying to get in with a midwife group. I should hear next week. If not, then I will contact my doctor's office and see what they normally do.
For pre-natals, I am taking a life brand (shoppers brand) that is full spectrum for vitamins.
We have been talking names for a while now. It's going to be hard to narrow things down. I couldn't even decide on a name for my newest dog until we had her for 2 weeks. 
As for finding out the gender, I don't know! My husband wants to, but I'm afraid it would be wrong. As it is I am leaning more towards one than the other, so if I am told it is the one I want and it turns out the other way, I wouldn't want to be disappointed.


----------



## brittany12

Anyone else taking progesterone?

Does it make you super tired and drunk or loopy? I'm already so tired all the time but it definitely knocks me out at night and its the best sleep ever!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I am on progesterone pessaries. I was meant to take 2 a day but after my prog levels came back at 289 I am now only on 1 that I use at night when I go to bed so I sleep through most of the side effects. In saying that fatigue is kicking my butt, I am not sure if it is just the pregnancy or if the pessaries are adding to it?


----------



## ImSoTired

So no symptoms here and getting so nervous. Why is early pregnancy so scary? I'm worried about everything. Anyone else having very few symptoms. This is my second baby so I wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## madtowngirl

MrsKChicago said:


> I have the same issue with a family weekend trip coming up. My brother and sister in law know, but I'm not telling mom yet. Our plan is for me to just have a beer in front of me and swap my full for my brother or DH's empty when mom's not looking. Would something like that work?

That's a great idea, it just won't work for us unfortunately, as my DH does not drink. :/ I've also thought about getting some beer-colored soda or juice and just drinking from a glass. Or maybe one of those mixes that you add alcohol to and then just not add the alcohol. Hmmmm.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sneaky mocktails might work. Or you could open a beer and pour it out the day before, fill it with water or juice or something, and reseal it. Just make sure you grab the right bottle. When you go for a refill, just fill it up with water again.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ultrasound tomorrow to check for a heartbeat. My appointment is at 4pm...I'm thinking tomorrow is going to be a looong day! I'm so nervous :wacko:


----------



## chelsealynnb

brittany12 said:


> Anyone else taking progesterone?
> 
> Does it make you super tired and drunk or loopy? I'm already so tired all the time but it definitely knocks me out at night and its the best sleep ever!

I'm on progesterone too. It does make me really tired, I think, or maybe it's just the pregnancy. Not sure :huh:


----------



## chelsealynnb

MamaTex said:


> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this. Hope to see you around these boards soon <3


----------



## missfrick

chelsealynnb said:


> Ultrasound tomorrow to check for a heartbeat. My appointment is at 4pm...I'm thinking tomorrow is going to be a looong day! I'm so nervous :wacko:

Mines tomorrow at 1, but I don't meet the OB until 230. Tomorrow will go so slowly, and I'm willing to bet I wake up super early lol! Hope we both get our heartbeats!


----------



## cmr01

kealz said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, id love to join the group. Got my bfp a few days ago. Ha took 4 tests just to make sure I wasnt going crazy. Im due march 19, this will be my second and I feel like im going to start showing soon. My belly feels like its starting to harden. 4 weeks seems way too soon though
> 
> Welcome cmr01 :)
> 
> My tummy has felt hard today too and this is my second also - I wonder whether everything just remembers what to do?! Lol :)Click to expand...




frenchie35 said:


> @cmr : I have been feeling a little "full" since before I got my BFP... so don't second guess yourself thinking it's too early. It's like your pants don't sit the same on your hips - a weird discomfort. I know you're in there, baby!


Im just glad im not the only one. My work pants are getting really tight. Almost to the point where I rip them off right when I get home. I just think id look silly going out to buy maternity clothes this early. I wish I would have saved my old ones but who would have guessed id find myself pregnant 5 years later. When I told my mom she was excited but told me she is surprised, she thought I was done.


----------



## missfrick

cmr01 said:


> kealz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, id love to join the group. Got my bfp a few days ago. Ha took 4 tests just to make sure I wasnt going crazy. Im due march 19, this will be my second and I feel like im going to start showing soon. My belly feels like its starting to harden. 4 weeks seems way too soon though
> 
> Welcome cmr01 :)
> 
> My tummy has felt hard today too and this is my second also - I wonder whether everything just remembers what to do?! Lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frenchie35 said:
> 
> 
> @cmr : I have been feeling a little "full" since before I got my BFP... so don't second guess yourself thinking it's too early. It's like your pants don't sit the same on your hips - a weird discomfort. I know you're in there, baby!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im just glad im not the only one. My work pants are getting really tight. Almost to the point where I rip them off right when I get home. I just think id look silly going out to buy maternity clothes this early. I wish I would have saved my old ones but who would have guessed id find myself pregnant 5 years later. When I told my mom she was excited but told me she is surprised, she thought I was done.Click to expand...

Maybe buy a Bellaband or pants extender for now?


----------



## saveme

:hi::hi: May I join I'm due March 11th. God bless!


----------



## cmr01

missfrick said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kealz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, id love to join the group. Got my bfp a few days ago. Ha took 4 tests just to make sure I wasnt going crazy. Im due march 19, this will be my second and I feel like im going to start showing soon. My belly feels like its starting to harden. 4 weeks seems way too soon though
> 
> Welcome cmr01 :)
> 
> My tummy has felt hard today too and this is my second also - I wonder whether everything just remembers what to do?! Lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frenchie35 said:
> 
> 
> @cmr : I have been feeling a little "full" since before I got my BFP... so don't second guess yourself thinking it's too early. It's like your pants don't sit the same on your hips - a weird discomfort. I know you're in there, baby!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im just glad im not the only one. My work pants are getting really tight. Almost to the point where I rip them off right when I get home. I just think id look silly going out to buy maternity clothes this early. I wish I would have saved my old ones but who would have guessed id find myself pregnant 5 years later. When I told my mom she was excited but told me she is surprised, she thought I was done.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe buy a Bellaband or pants extender for now?Click to expand...



Seriously did not think of that!! You know they say at the end of your pregnancy you begin to forget things and I swear its all been reversed. Lol I even locked my keys in my store/ had everyone one looking for my car keys when I let my sister borrow it. Ahh so glad I have others to remind me of things cause Im clearly losing my mind.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can I join u ladies I'm due around the 24th but I usually go 1 week before because of cesarians. 

Got my :bfp: today I'm so happy :)


----------



## missfrick

cmr01 said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kealz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, id love to join the group. Got my bfp a few days ago. Ha took 4 tests just to make sure I wasnt going crazy. Im due march 19, this will be my second and I feel like im going to start showing soon. My belly feels like its starting to harden. 4 weeks seems way too soon though
> 
> Welcome cmr01 :)
> 
> My tummy has felt hard today too and this is my second also - I wonder whether everything just remembers what to do?! Lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frenchie35 said:
> 
> 
> @cmr : I have been feeling a little "full" since before I got my BFP... so don't second guess yourself thinking it's too early. It's like your pants don't sit the same on your hips - a weird discomfort. I know you're in there, baby!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im just glad im not the only one. My work pants are getting really tight. Almost to the point where I rip them off right when I get home. I just think id look silly going out to buy maternity clothes this early. I wish I would have saved my old ones but who would have guessed id find myself pregnant 5 years later. When I told my mom she was excited but told me she is surprised, she thought I was done.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe buy a Bellaband or pants extender for now?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously did not think of that!! You know they say at the end of your pregnancy you begin to forget things and I swear its all been reversed. Lol I even locked my keys in my store/ had everyone one looking for my car keys when I let my sister borrow it. Ahh so glad I have others to remind me of things cause Im clearly losing my mind.Click to expand...

I'm forgetting words all the time now! Also, this will be my first, but I'm seriously so bloated I've considered maternity pants myself. For now I'm wearing lots of leggings lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!

I'm chaperoning a group of middle schoolers at overnight camp Saturday night. I have to call the midwives tomorrow and find out if I'm allowed to zipline  I also need to figure out what to do about snacks. I'm bound to be starving every 2 hours, and the planned meals probably won't cut it, but I also can't be pulling out granola bars in front of the kids every 2 hours... Not to mention sneaking off to pee all the time. It's gonna be tons of fun, but kind of a pain... Hiding pregnancy sucks.


----------



## cmr01

Congrats kaiecee & save me!!! Welcome!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I tried on some maternity pants today :D I didn't like them, though. There's no variation for different inseams on Target maternity pants, I guess they think we're all six feet tall. They were a lot more comfortable, though. I bloat so much during the day, I've worn basically nothing but elastic waist skirts so far, and occasionally one pair of too big capris.

I did buy a new swimsuit. Mine fit, but they're not entirely flattering right now. I got an old lady suit with a skirt ;) It's a little more modest, too, which seems better for the overnight camp chaperoning and the family vacation coming up. My suits are all lounging on Mexican beach suits - a bit low cut.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so much :)


----------



## cmr01

So im pretty sure I sounded like an idiot when I made my first appointment to see my doctors today. You see with my first I waited until I was almost 5 months along to say anything (I was 18 bf left me) so I had this long process to prove I was prego and get medical. So this time around I already have medical but im clueless on what to do for the doctors so early. Lol I just sounded stupid and kept telling them my I knew it sounded stupid but to please help a woman out haha. Ive had numerous ovarian tumors...one when I was pregnant which resulted in me losing an ovary. Ya a bit scary but its alright. So this time im being a stickler on them doing scans and tests early. Is it bad if I sound a little too demanding? I just dont want to lose my last ovary...im only 24


----------



## Laska5

Welcome saveme & Kaicee!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so much :)


----------



## Bowmans

Congrats kaiecee and saveme

I have my first early bird midwife appointment - from what I've read it's a group session and it's more about information than tests or anything.

Have to wait anything up to 14 weeks for a scan!!


----------



## yotamama

Hi ladies! I am due march 14th. I'm hoping this one sticks after 2 miscarriages, the last one 6 months ago. When I tested this time, my test line turned pink before my control line at 4 weeks 3 days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bowmans

Many congrats yotamama and welcome.


----------



## Mya209

Lots of talk of worried ladies as I saw this this morning!
https://www.babycenter.com/0_what-i...d=preg_2_20140710:6&pe=MlVFZkluR3wyMDE0MDcxMA..


----------



## kittykat7210

i've got my first doctors appointment at 9.50 this morning, its now 8.30... why is time going so slowly!!!!! what do they do in your first appointment, i've never had one before haha xx


----------



## frenchie35

I had very unexpected breast changes during/after pregnancy. I didn't change bra sizes at all during the 9 months pregnant. They grew a bit when my milk first came in, but stabilized after a week or two. Unfortunately a couple months later they deflated and did not reflate!

I looked into it and supposedly a woman's breasts are not truly mature until she has a child: breasts are mostly fatty tissue before pregnancy, but then the milk ducts develop and replace most of the fat. When you no longer need the milk, the fat does not come back. This all happens regardless of whether the woman breastfeeds or not: the changes happen during pregnancy. Another permanent reminder of mommyhood, along with those typical stretchmarks!


----------



## smawfl

Oh yes! After a year of breastfeeding my DD my boobs completely were unrecognisable!!

Happy for the fullness this pregnancy is bringing them!!!

Although having said that, during breastfeeding I was like Katie Price :haha:


----------



## smawfl

I also have to really recommend a water birth. Like some of you, I was very put off by the fact it would be messy.. etc so in my birth plan I had said I wouldn't mind the water to relax in, but didn't want to give birth in the water.

When it came down to it however, once I was in the water the feeling was so amazing, I don't actually think I could have got out if I tried. I would definitely recommend it, as I had a fantastic experience and hope I can do the same this time round with just G&A again.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

frenchie35 said:


> I had very unexpected breast changes during/after pregnancy. I didn't change bra sizes at all during the 9 months pregnant. They grew a bit when my milk first came in, but stabilized after a week or two. Unfortunately a couple months later they deflated and did not reflate!
> 
> I looked into it and supposedly a woman's breasts are not truly mature until she has a child: breasts are mostly fatty tissue before pregnancy, but then the milk ducts develop and replace most of the fat. When you no longer need the milk, the fat does not come back. This all happens regardless of whether the woman breastfeeds or not: the changes happen during pregnancy. Another permanent reminder of mommyhood, along with those typical stretchmarks!

That's interesting because with dd my breasts didn't change either but also I didn't have any probs with leakin milk it makes me wander if my body wasn't producing enough milk or something I didn't need breast pads at all.

I don't feel preg today lol but I blame dd as she stressed me.out last night and it makes me worry il loose baby wen she does. With dd I had the easiest pregnancy going no hormonal probs , no bump to get rid off after lol I had two problems the whole pregnancy, heartburn and constipation. I had slight nausea st around 16week for a few week but not enough to actually throw up lol no chance of it being easy this time.


----------



## frenchie35

I hear ya, mummy smurf! I think we always find something to stress us out. I had a really chill pregnancy with DD, but I let my work stress me out a little, so that was my vent. Now that I stay at home with her I worry with another baby will there be enough of my attention, who will watch her while I'm giving birth, won't the two bubs wake each other up all the time, etc. As if no one else on the planet had 2+ babies before!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

frenchie35 said:


> I hear ya, mummy smurf! I think we always find something to stress us out. I had a really chill pregnancy with DD, but I let my work stress me out a little, so that was my vent. Now that I stay at home with her I worry with another baby will there be enough of my attention, who will watch her while I'm giving birth, won't the two bubs wake each other up all the time, etc. As if no one else on the planet had 2+ babies before!

Not good. We plan on lettin dd be at birth so don't have the worry of who will watch her during Labour. How old is ur dd? Mine will b 4 in October. She's really excited about having a brother or sister


----------



## kittykat7210

doctors went well, although i had a call from the midwife and apparently there are no appointments for around about 5 or 6 weeks, so she's given me the overflow number and i have to phone them Monday, but she seems to think i may be as far as 10 weeks!!! but i'm pretty sure i can't be, i guess i'll have to wait until the scan to see :D but i might be leaving you lovely ladies if my due date is moved forward :( xx


----------



## MegNE922

I'm an emotional wreck today. 

I can't help but think ( every morning ) OMG I'M PREGNANT! For some reason today it's hitting an emotional nerve today. I just feel lucky and blessed. It was just last month (and every BFN test before that over the last 10 months)
I was having a melt down thinking we have a long road ahead of us bc we found out I have or could have 1 ovarie.
I had my mind set nothing will happen for 4 months and at the same time I had this intuition July is going to be big. Don't get me wrong I worry, I haven't had a US or anything and I still need to see that bean to know were on the right path. Right now tho I just can't help but be in the moment and enjoy the excitement. 

ATM I don't really have any symptoms but slight boob pain. My abs feel like I've worked out even tho I don't have any abs lol. Hope you girls are doing well. Xo


----------



## chrislo4

kittykat7210 said:


> doctors went well, although i had a call from the midwife and apparently there are no appointments for around about 5 or 6 weeks, so she's given me the overflow number and i have to phone them Monday, but she seems to think i may be as far as 10 weeks!!! but i'm pretty sure i can't be, i guess i'll have to wait until the scan to see :D but i might be leaving you lovely ladies if my due date is moved forward :( xx

How fabulous for you if that's the case. I remember you reading you may be further ahead than you thought! x


----------



## NellyLou

mummy_smurf2b said:


> That's interesting because with dd my breasts didn't change either but also I didn't have any probs with leakin milk it makes me wander if my body wasn't producing enough milk or something I didn't need breast pads at all.

This happened with me too. I never leaked once, never got bigger at all and never got engorged. I had a very cranky baby in the 5th percentile who refused a bottle. When she was 7 months she finally accepted a bottle so I combifed and she jumped to 50th percentile in a month! At that point, my doctor confirmed that I must have had low supply, so I will be prepared for that this time. Ladies, don't stress so much about how you feed your baby... The important thing is that your baby is fed :)


----------



## NellyLou

Well I think my morning sickness has started! Definitely nauseous this morning! I hope everyone else is doing well today!


----------



## Kaiecee

got another line on my ic yippee :) so happy but convinced dh to go out shopping and pick up a frer :)


----------



## frenchie35

@mummy smurf : DD will almost be 3 when I'm due. That might be a little young for her to be in the delivery room. I guess it depends on what time of day...


----------



## chelsealynnb

My boobs were a little sore last night, not anymore this morning. I did wake up feeling pretty queezy though so hopefully that is a good sign. 5 hours until my scan!


----------



## futuremommy31

smawfl said:


> I also have to really recommend a water birth. Like some of you, I was very put off by the fact it would be messy.. etc so in my birth plan I had said I wouldn't mind the water to relax in, but didn't want to give birth in the water.
> 
> When it came down to it however, once I was in the water the feeling was so amazing, I don't actually think I could have got out if I tried. I would definitely recommend it, as I had a fantastic experience and hope I can do the same this time round with just G&A again.


It's nice to hear from people who have experience! I really want to do a natural birth, but being in the water for the actual birth has never appealed to me. Maybe I need to give it more thought.


----------



## twinkie2

I'm not sold on the water birth thing just because of the ick factor, I don't think I could get past it, but I would love to labor in the water and if I can go med free, I'd like to try the more squatty position rather than pushing from on my back. I've read so many positive things about it (I think someone posted they had done this and it went really well, but I'm sorry I don't remember who! :dohh:)


----------



## smawfl

futuremommy31 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> I also have to really recommend a water birth. Like some of you, I was very put off by the fact it would be messy.. etc so in my birth plan I had said I wouldn't mind the water to relax in, but didn't want to give birth in the water.
> 
> When it came down to it however, once I was in the water the feeling was so amazing, I don't actually think I could have got out if I tried. I would definitely recommend it, as I had a fantastic experience and hope I can do the same this time round with just G&A again.
> 
> 
> It's nice to hear from people who have experience! I really want to do a natural birth, but being in the water for the actual birth has never appealed to me. Maybe I need to give it more thought.Click to expand...




twinkie2 said:


> I'm not sold on the water birth thing just because of the ick factor, I don't think I could get past it, but I would love to labor in the water and if I can go med free, I'd like to try the more squatty position rather than pushing from on my back. I've read so many positive things about it (I think someone posted they had done this and it went really well, but I'm sorry I don't remember who! :dohh:)

Oh I was exactly the same!! Especially when the midwife at our antenatal class said we'd need to being in a sieve for DH to fish out 'stuff' :sick:

That completely put me off!

However I would definitely not dismiss it straightaway. It definitely helped me and lots of others who I've spoken to have said the same.


----------



## Lil bean

So sorry to hear about your loss Mamatex! Hang in there.


Welcome to the new ladies and Congrats.

Several things to catch up on here - 

Sex of the baby - we will definitely be finding out. I think its a surprise no matter when and at birth it would be incredible just to see his/her face and hold them! I dont really care about buying gender specific things..I actually want to stay away from that. But of course I am not going to buy ONLY neutral things either. I guess a balance in between. 

I am definitely doing the hospital route. I dont want medical intervention unless needed for the health of the baby or mine but I definitely feel more comfortable with the hospital option. This is all so new and scary anyways.

I finally have my first appointment in two weeks so I should be exactly 8 weeks unless the scan says different but I am very regular and all. I asked the nurse who made the appointment what I should expect but all she said was a full physical, pelvic exam and maybe blood work depending on how far along I am. No mention of a scan so thats disappointing!! I am really hoping for one. DH wants me to call in and check if they will be doing a scan and if so he wants to be there of course!

Also last night - we finally told my parents!!! I am a nerve wreck (had a dream about maybe my mom thinking it wasnt the right time for us or something stupid like that and since then I was worried about her reaction) Anyways they were super tired and we gave them a card which says Congrats! Arriving March 2015. New title/role = Grandparents. My dad did a take back when he read it and was smiling and passed it to my mom without saying anything. My mom read the whole thing but was like what I dont get it..she was sooo confused (but they were super tired!) so my dad had to tell her you are going to be a grandmother lol!

So it was a late night and I woke up for my nightly bathroom break and then felt really sick to my stomach, nauseous and sat on the bathroom floor and then decided I am finally going to threw up and it was awful!!

I dont really get too many symptoms and I hope that doesnt repeat!


----------



## twinkie2

twinkie2 said:


> I'm not sold on the water birth thing just because of the ick factor, I don't think I could get past it, but I would love to labor in the water and if I can go med free, I'd like to try the more squatty position rather than pushing from on my back. I've read so many positive things about it (I think someone posted they had done this and it went really well, but I'm sorry I don't remember who! :dohh:)

Oh I was exactly the same!! Especially when the midwife at our antenatal class said we'd need to being in a sieve for DH to fish out 'stuff' :sick:

That completely put me off!

However I would definitely not dismiss it straightaway. It definitely helped me and lots of others who I've spoken to have said the same.[/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh, that made me gag!! Yep, I'll definitely look into it, but pretty sure I'll do it for labor only at this point!


----------



## smawfl

twinkie2 said:


> twinkie2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sold on the water birth thing just because of the ick factor, I don't think I could get past it, but I would love to labor in the water and if I can go med free, I'd like to try the more squatty position rather than pushing from on my back. I've read so many positive things about it (I think someone posted they had done this and it went really well, but I'm sorry I don't remember who! :dohh:)
> 
> Oh I was exactly the same!! Especially when the midwife at our antenatal class said we'd need to being in a sieve for DH to fish out 'stuff' :sick:
> 
> That completely put me off!
> 
> However I would definitely not dismiss it straightaway. It definitely helped me and lots of others who I've spoken to have said the same.Click to expand...


Oh my gosh, that made me gag!! Yep, I'll definitely look into it, but pretty sure I'll do it for labor only at this point![/QUOTE]



:haha:Sorry!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Kaiecee said:


> got another line on my ic yippee :) so happy but convinced dh to go out shopping and pick up a frer :)

Good luck and keep us updated.



frenchie35 said:


> @mummy smurf : DD will almost be 3 when I'm due. That might be a little young for her to be in the delivery room. I guess it depends on what time of day...

Yea that could be tricky if u go in labour in middle of the night lol, I'm havin a home birth so its not a problem for me hehe she will b 4 n half by time baby born so not to bad.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've seen some waterbirth videos and photos, and it doesn't look half as gross as I expected. I'm not excited about the poop, obviously, but I think realistically, it's probably going to be the least of my problems pushing a baby out, whether it's in the water or in a bed.

I had a very vivid dream last night in which my DH broke my Little Mermaid mug that I've had since a classmate gave it to me in the late 90s. I was so angry even though it was an accident and he wasn't being careless. I've had lots of strange dreams lately, but I haven't remembered most of them.

I'm feeling just the slightest bit queasy this morning. I don't think I'm going to escape the morning sickness altogether. Please let me at least get through this weekend! I'm chaperoning some kids at overnight camp, and there's no way to play off serious nausea in close quarters. I'm thinking seriously about announcing early if I get a scan at my first appointment and everything looks good. This is a pain to hide. And I need to call the midwives today and ask about ziplining. DH thinks it's hilarious that that's my first question for them...


----------



## missfrick

Someone want to remind me the benefit of my ultrasound today will be seeing Squiggles? Because all I feel is like my bladder is going through explode!


----------



## MrsKChicago

How much longer do you have to wait?

I hope you'll post a photo. If I can't get my own ultrasound, at least I'm getting to see everyone else's scans at around the same time!


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Someone want to remind me the benefit of my ultrasound today will be seeing Squiggles? Because all I feel is like my bladder is going through explode!

It will be worth it! My wonderful doctor's office always plays dvds of aquatic life and ocean scenes in the ultrasound waiting room! Not looking forward to that part again! I never drank as much water as they recommended though and it was never an issue.


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Someone want to remind me the benefit of my ultrasound today will be seeing Squiggles? Because all I feel is like my bladder is going through explode!
> 
> It will be worth it! My wonderful doctor's office always plays dvds of aquatic life and ocean scenes in the ultrasound waiting room! Not looking forward to that part again! I never drank as much water as they recommended though and it was never an issue.Click to expand...

That's hilarious. I'm sure it's meant to be calming and inoffensive, but someone ought to let them know it's kind of cruel to everyone forbidden to pee!


----------



## missfrick

Ultrasound done, seeing the doc in about an hour. I didn't get to see Squiggles, but I saw his yolk sac! And I think I'm measuring right on track... The tech said it all looked great and there's not always an embryo or heartbeat visible this early... Just waiting for the doc to confirm everything is okay and if it is I'll post the pic... Obviously it's not Squiggles, but there's something there for sure!


----------



## Happenstance

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your thoughts and kind words. I had my scan at the EPU this morning and got great news. I'm not having an ectopic pregnancy thank goodness. All is where it should be and there's a little heartbeat :cloud9: Turns out I have a cyst on my left ovary and they reckon that's definitely behind the pain I've been having and may also have added to my bleeding/spotting but she reckons that's more to do with implantation bleeding. Thanks again to all you lovely ladies for your support, it really helped and meant a lot :flower:

Oh, I had a partial water birth with DD. Laboured in the pool till 10cm then ended up needing episiotomy and forceps, so didn't deliver in the tub. It wasn't gross at all, she just kept draining any 'stuff' away so it was always clean water. Plus, I had terrible SPD and was on crutches so it was too painful to labour any other way. I would highly recommend it if you have the choice.


----------



## NellyLou

So happy that both of your scans went well!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Happenstance said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts and kind words. I had my scan at the EPU this morning and got great news. I'm not having an ectopic pregnancy thank goodness. All is where it should be and there's a little heartbeat :cloud9: Turns out I have a cyst on my left ovary and they reckon that's definitely behind the pain I've been having and may also have added to my bleeding/spotting but she reckons that's more to do with implantation bleeding. Thanks again to all you lovely ladies for your support, it really helped and meant a lot :flower:
> 
> Oh, I had a partial water birth with DD. Laboured in the pool till 10cm then ended up needing episiotomy and forceps, so didn't deliver in the tub. It wasn't gross at all, she just kept draining any 'stuff' away so it was always clean water. Plus, I had terrible SPD and was on crutches so it was too painful to labour any other way. I would highly recommend it if you have the choice.

Yay that's a great news


----------



## crystal8

I also had my U/S today at 6w+1. I saw the yolk sac, fetal pole and heart beat. Since people were requesting photos here is my photo. I'm still nervous, but it's one step closer.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasoundwithoutname.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Laska5

crystal8 said:


> I also had my U/S today at 6w+1. I saw the yolk sac, fetal pole and heart beat. Since people were requesting photos here is my photo. I'm still nervous, but it's one step closer.

yeah! Congrats! How reassuring!!


Happenstance: Thats great news!! Hopefully that cyst won't be giving you anymore problems or scares!!!


----------



## smawfl

Great scan results ladies!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so happy for you, Happenstance!

Thanks for the scan photo and info, ladies! This is so exciting!

To my complete shock, the midwife said ziplining would be fine, and just to make sure not to smack into any trees ;) I'm still not sure I'm going to do it, but it's good to know it's an option.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yay for everyone's great scans! I'm sitting in the waiting room right now for mine :wacko: Fx'd mine goes good too!


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies - can I join in?

I am very tentatively pregnant 4+1 so if I have my dates right I should be due on 19th March (although DS caught us unprepared at 2 weeks early so this time I will try to be a bit more prepared in case of an early arrival!)
I have had numerous pregnancies in the past - this is pregnancy number five but we only have our son due to one ectopic and two miscarriages. My last MC was in March but I am trying to be positive about this time round. Certainly my boobs hurt quite a bit and I was fairly certain I was pregnant this time before I even did the test so FXed that means my hormone levels are a bit better this time.
I got my 6 week scan booked today after telling my GP why I needed one, when I needed it and how to go about booking the appointment for me! The scan is booked for Tuesday 29th July so I should be 6+5 and I am praying for a little blob in the right place with a heart beat.
I hope everyone else is feeling well and enjoy the first trimester. I'm off to get myself a ticker - optimism all the way x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fingers crossed for you, milosmum. That's the same day as my first appointment, but I'll be close to 9 weeks.


----------



## Menelly

Hi! I'm due Mar 24, but I know I'll have baby between Feb 24 and Mar 3 due to a vertical incision c-sec last time. Can I still join? :)


----------



## Laska5

Menelly said:


> Hi! I'm due Mar 24, but I know I'll have baby between Feb 24 and Mar 3 due to a vertical incision c-sec last time. Can I still join? :)

Welcome!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Menelly said:


> Hi! I'm due Mar 24, but I know I'll have baby between Feb 24 and Mar 3 due to a vertical incision c-sec last time. Can I still join? :)

I don't see why not! It's not like there's any guarantee all the rest of us will deliver in March. Congrats!


----------



## missfrick

On my way home now, here's the pic I have. Doctor said it's likely just too early, since development can slightly vary. I will have another u/s at 8 weeks to determine whether there's an embryo or not. But I measured 6 weeks to the day, and the yolk sac is a good sign! I'm trying to stay positive but I might lay a little low for the next few weeks. I requested betas be done again and I should have those results Tuesday. If they are close to or over 10,000 then we're still in good shape.
 



Attached Files:







1405109721458.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Menelly

missfrick said:


> On my way home now, here's the pic I have. Doctor said it's likely just too early, since development can slightly vary. I will have another u/s at 8 weeks to determine whether there's an embryo or not. But I measured 6 weeks to the day, and the yolk sac is a good sign! I'm trying to stay positive but I might lay a little low for the next few weeks. I requested betas be done again and I should have those results Tuesday. If they are close to or over 10,000 then we're still in good shape.

If it makes you feel better, I had a scan at 6 weeks exactly with my daughter. And I was told I had a blighted ovum and to prepare to miscarry cause they only saw the sac, no yolk, no baby. I freaked. Bawled for two weeks. And went back for an 8 week ultrasound and they saw my cute little girl on the screen. :) So don't give up hope at all! Remember, they are looking for something the size of a grain of rice through tissue, organs, and muscles. It's often hard to see. And if you have a tilty uterus, even harder to see. There is hope!


----------



## dan-o

Wow so much has happened while I've been busy with birthday stuff. Hoping to catch up properly tomorrow, have a lazy day in the garden with the kids planned, just hoping ds2 isn't too bad after his jabs tonight! 

Hopefully I've added everyone as they've joined, just let me know if I've missed anyone! Congratulations, and it's especially nice to see a few more PAL/PARL ladies in here too! Sticky dust all round!!!! :flower:


----------



## dan-o

missfrick said:


> On my way home now, here's the pic I have. Doctor said it's likely just too early, since development can slightly vary. I will have another u/s at 8 weeks to determine whether there's an embryo or not. But I measured 6 weeks to the day, and the yolk sac is a good sign! I'm trying to stay positive but I might lay a little low for the next few weeks. I requested betas be done again and I should have those results Tuesday. If they are close to or over 10,000 then we're still in good shape.

That's fabulous news hun and the scan looks amazing! 



Happenstance said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts and kind words. I had my scan at the EPU this morning and got great news. I'm not having an ectopic pregnancy thank goodness. All is where it should be and there's a little heartbeat :cloud9: Turns out I have a cyst on my left ovary and they reckon that's definitely behind the pain I've been having and may also have added to my bleeding/spotting but she reckons that's more to do with implantation bleeding. Thanks again to all you lovely ladies for your support, it really helped and meant a lot :flower:

So pleased everything is just perfect, what a relief! 



crystal8 said:


> I also had my U/S today at 6w+1. I saw the yolk sac, fetal pole and heart beat. Since people were requesting photos here is my photo. I'm still nervous, but it's one step closer.

Congratulations on the fab scan hun, so cute! 



chelsealynnb said:


> Yay for everyone's great scans! I'm sitting in the waiting room right now for mine :wacko: Fx'd mine goes good too!

Good luck Chelsea!! Can't wait for updates!



Kaiecee said:


> got another line on my ic yippee :) so happy but convinced dh to go out shopping and pick up a frer :)

Congrats hun!! Bet the FRER is blazing!!! 



DrMum said:


> Soooo.... It's been an eventful day here girls. I spent all last night with pain and bleeding. So I was scanned this morning and everything looks good. No more bleeding, no more pain. Gestational sac measuring exactly as my dates, fetal pole visible but a little early for heartbeat. And no cause for bleeding seen.
> I'd done a crazy work out in the gym yesterday so they think it might be cervical.
> Very stressful but all good in huge end!! I have a follow up scan in 13 days and they hope to see the heartbeat then.

So sorry to read you've had a bit of a rough time, glad all looks good tho, roll on next scan! Take it easy!!



Foxycleopatra said:


> I did my last digi this morning and got 3+ weeks so I feel a little more relieved. Now I just need time to speed up a little so it can be scan time, only 20 days to go!!

Yay congrats on the 3+!!! 



brittany12 said:


> Anyone else taking progesterone?
> 
> Does it make you super tired and drunk or loopy? I'm already so tired all the time but it definitely knocks me out at night and its the best sleep ever!

Yep definitely feel slightly drunk on it! I hated it the first pregnancy I took it, but I quite like it now lol! 



kgriffin said:


> I also havent seen a dr yet. Ill get more blood work on monday, and hopefully an early scan next week where ill be 6 weeks and a few days. This will be my second child, although i did have an early loss prior to getting pregnant with her. I hope we all have successful pregnancies!

I haven't seen anyone yet either, after my last mc I decided to take the relaxed approach the next I time I got pregnant. Happy ticking along for now!


----------



## dan-o

Menelly said:


> Hi! I'm due Mar 24, but I know I'll have baby between Feb 24 and Mar 3 due to a vertical incision c-sec last time. Can I still join? :)




milosmum said:


> Hello ladies - can I join in?
> 
> I am very tentatively pregnant 4+1 so if I have my dates right I should be due on 19th March (although DS caught us unprepared at 2 weeks early so this time I will try to be a bit more prepared in case of an early arrival!)
> I have had numerous pregnancies in the past - this is pregnancy number five but we only have our son due to one ectopic and two miscarriages. My last MC was in March but I am trying to be positive about this time round. Certainly my boobs hurt quite a bit and I was fairly certain I was pregnant this time before I even did the test so FXed that means my hormone levels are a bit better this time.
> I got my 6 week scan booked today after telling my GP why I needed one, when I needed it and how to go about booking the appointment for me! The scan is booked for Tuesday 29th July so I should be 6+5 and I am praying for a little blob in the right place with a heart beat.
> I hope everyone else is feeling well and enjoy the first trimester. I'm off to get myself a ticker - optimism all the way x




yotamama said:


> Hi ladies! I am due march 14th. I'm hoping this one sticks after 2 miscarriages, the last one 6 months ago. When I tested this time, my test line turned pink before my control line at 4 weeks 3 days. Fingers crossed!




saveme said:


> :hi::hi: May I join I'm due March 11th. God bless!




Kaiecee said:


> Can I join u ladies I'm due around the 24th but I usually go 1 week before because of cesarians.
> 
> Got my :bfp: today I'm so happy :)

Hi menelly, milosmum, yotamama, saveme and kaicee, wanted to say congrats on your bfps and welcome aboard!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Everything went great! Baby's heartbeat is 124 bpm :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ZombieQueen

chelsealynnb said:


> Everything went great! Baby's heartbeat is 124 bpm :wohoo:

Awe too cool!! Excited for everyone who has had scans! I'm jealous!


----------



## Kaiecee

my first appointment is the 9th of september
all of u ladies are so nice :)
i was able to get my frer's imm be using them in a day or 2 just to be sure :)


----------



## Mas1118

MamaTex said:


> Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say goodbye. I went into my first appointment today and there was nothing in my uterus. It was empty. I managed to not cry until I got to the car. They want me to come back in a week to check for something to say the pregnancy is viable, but I don't think I will see anything different. It's been nice knowing you all up until this point. Universe willing, I will hopefully be posting about pregnancy again. Good luck to everyone :)

Im so sorry mamatex! How many weeks - maybe its too early?? I hope they find it next week:hugs: Try not to lose hope yet


----------



## bucherwurm

Congrats on all the happy news.

Husband and I had sex for the first time since finding out about the pregnancy. I was worried about it, because of bleeding issues and things. I try to go to the bathroom after and I found some pink blood. It isn't red, and seems really light, so I am hoping it is just normal from being sensitive. I hope it goes away soon. I was expecting it to happen but it's still scary.:shrug:


----------



## Laska5

chelsealynnb said:


> Everything went great! Baby's heartbeat is 124 bpm :wohoo:

thats awesome, congrats!

My mom came to town today & she is getting a little baby crazy already! She loves to sew & has already bought material to make a baby blanket! I was like- you don't even know if it's a boy or a girl yet! hah!


----------



## Menelly

I'm so excited! I get my first appointment on Aug 1st at just about 6 weeks. Yay! Now to start the countdown. LOL


----------



## brittany12

Yay for good scans!

Welcome new ladies!!

I like taking the progesterone even though it makes me feel that way because its the best sleep ever! Other than waking in the middle of the night to pee I sleep like a rock!

My first appt is in 6 days!! I'll be exactly 6 weeks by LMP and 5w6d by ovulation. I'm hoping to see a heartbeat but not expecting to see more then yolk sac!


----------



## DrMum

missfrick said:


> On my way home now, here's the pic I have. Doctor said it's likely just too early, since development can slightly vary. I will have another u/s at 8 weeks to determine whether there's an embryo or not. But I measured 6 weeks to the day, and the yolk sac is a good sign! I'm trying to stay positive but I might lay a little low for the next few weeks. I requested betas be done again and I should have those results Tuesday. If they are close to or over 10,000 then we're still in good shape.

Hey, you and I are identical! I had this exact scan yesterday at 5+6 and have my follow up on 24th to ensure things are progressing but they told me they aren't worried at all and the gestational sac measured exactly 5+6 which matched with my dates exactly. We can be scan buddies haha! Fingers crossed for us :flower:


----------



## cmr01

Made my first appointment for aug . Ill be 7 weeks. They didn't say anything about doing any scans but im going to push for one if they say no. I wanna see my little blip and I havent been having any symptoms besides boobs hurting and no joke I swear my stomach is getting harder everyday. The top of my belly is almost a rock when I stand up and when I put on some old sweats I had to re tie the knot. This just seems way too early for 2nd baby at 4 weeks


----------



## NellyLou

chelsealynnb said:


> Everything went great! Baby's heartbeat is 124 bpm :wohoo:

That's wonderful!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

so went to bathroom and had the smallest amount of pink and it was very light almost unnoticeable i hope it was just baby snuggling in ...i did take a test right after that and it is a little darker than this a.m so i hope it all good and its a sticky bean


----------



## Kaiecee

bucherwurm said:


> Congrats on all the happy news.
> 
> Husband and I had sex for the first time since finding out about the pregnancy. I was worried about it, because of bleeding issues and things. I try to go to the bathroom after and I found some pink blood. It isn't red, and seems really light, so I am hoping it is just normal from being sensitive. I hope it goes away soon. I was expecting it to happen but it's still scary.:shrug:

i had pink tonight too but no after sex but i always had a little pink when dtd with dh for the first few weeks so i wouldnt worry about it :)


----------



## cmr01

Kaiecee said:


> so went to bathroom and had the smallest amount of pink and it was very light almost unnoticeable i hope it was just baby snuggling in ...i did take a test right after that and it is a little darker than this a.m so i hope it all good and its a sticky bean

Im sure all is fine hun:)


----------



## MrsKChicago

There are all kinds of totally safe reasons to get a little pink. It could be the baby settling in, it could be you irritated your cervix somehow, even something like straining for a bowel movement can do it. A tiny bit of pink is nothing to worry about :)


----------



## Kaiecee

thanks MrsKChicago & cmr01 
you helped me worry less


----------



## ZombieQueen

We lost our bean tonight.. Good luck ladies..


----------



## Menelly

I'm really sorry Zombie. :(


----------



## missfrick

So sorry Zombie! <3


----------



## madtowngirl

My heart aches for you, Zombie Queen....:(:(


----------



## Laska5

ZombieQueen said:


> We lost our bean tonight.. Good luck ladies..

my heart aches for you! I'm so sorry! Hoping to see you with another bfp soon!!:hugs:

ug! This first trimester is just not fun!! I feel super blessed to be pregnant but man, this is emotionally tough!


----------



## ZombieQueen

Thanks ladies, we weren't trying as the timing isn't great, so no BFPs anytime soon.. But devastated doesn't seem to cut it.. I'm hoping to see some beautiful little march mallows in the future ladies.. Lots of sticky dust to you all.


----------



## Happenstance

crystal8 said:


> I also had my U/S today at 6w+1. I saw the yolk sac, fetal pole and heart beat. Since people were requesting photos here is my photo. I'm still nervous, but it's one step closer.

Congrats! So happy for you!



MrsKChicago said:


> I'm so happy for you, Happenstance!
> 
> Thanks for the scan photo and info, ladies! This is so exciting!
> 
> To my complete shock, the midwife said ziplining would be fine, and just to make sure not to smack into any trees ;) I'm still not sure I'm going to do it, but it's good to know it's an option.

Zip lining? Wow, that's brave. I'm scared of heights! Have you done it before?



missfrick said:


> On my way home now, here's the pic I have. Doctor said it's likely just too early, since development can slightly vary. I will have another u/s at 8 weeks to determine whether there's an embryo or not. But I measured 6 weeks to the day, and the yolk sac is a good sign! I'm trying to stay positive but I might lay a little low for the next few weeks. I requested betas be done again and I should have those results Tuesday. If they are close to or over 10,000 then we're still in good shape.

Just to let you know, with DD I had a scan at exactly 6 weeks too and it was exactly like yours. A little yolk sac and nothing else. They made me wait till 8 weeks for my second scan too (a complete nightmare, I worried every day) and at my second scan there was a little jelly baby with a heartbeat. I'm positive you're just too early and will have an amazing second scan. Thinking of you as I remember how hard the waiting was. 



dan-o said:


> Wow so much has happened while I've been busy with birthday stuff. Hoping to catch up properly tomorrow, have a lazy day in the garden with the kids planned, just hoping ds2 isn't too bad after his jabs tonight!
> 
> Hopefully I've added everyone as they've joined, just let me know if I've missed anyone! Congratulations, and it's especially nice to see a few more PAL/PARL ladies in here too! Sticky dust all round!!!! :flower:

Hope you had a great day. I think I missed a post, was it your birthday? Hope DS2 got on okay with his jabs. What age are your LOs? (Sorry if you've already mentioned this. I'm useless at keeping up with all these posts!)



chelsealynnb said:


> Everything went great! Baby's heartbeat is 124 bpm :wohoo:

Congrats! Great news, really happy for you. 



bucherwurm said:


> Congrats on all the happy news.
> 
> Husband and I had sex for the first time since finding out about the pregnancy. I was worried about it, because of bleeding issues and things. I try to go to the bathroom after and I found some pink blood. It isn't red, and seems really light, so I am hoping it is just normal from being sensitive. I hope it goes away soon. I was expecting it to happen but it's still scary.:shrug:

I can share how scary it is when you see any kind of bleeding/spotting. I've heard this can be extremely common after sex, doesn't stop us worrying though, eh? Has it stopped now?



Laska5 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Everything went great! Baby's heartbeat is 124 bpm :wohoo:
> 
> thats awesome, congrats!
> 
> My mom came to town today & she is getting a little baby crazy already! She loves to sew & has already bought material to make a baby blanket! I was like- you don't even know if it's a boy or a girl yet! hah!Click to expand...

Lol! You can't beat a new grandma's excitement. I still have to fight my way through a mountain of crotchet when trying to find DD in her bedroom! I fear you'll have the same fate :haha:



Kaiecee said:


> so went to bathroom and had the smallest amount of pink and it was very light almost unnoticeable i hope it was just baby snuggling in ...i did take a test right after that and it is a little darker than this a.m so i hope it all good and its a sticky bean

I'm still spotting since my AF was due, so over two weeks now. The midwife I saw yesterday said it's most likely implantation bleeding and said spotting is very common early in pregnancy. Try not to worry, I'm sure everything's fine. 

AFM: anyone else suffering pregnancy insomnia? I'm sooo tired but then can't sleep. Wake in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. :dohh:


----------



## Happenstance

Sorry, also wanted to say hello to all the newbies - congrats on your BFPs :happydance:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ZombieQueen said:


> We lost our bean tonight.. Good luck ladies..

so sorry to hear that :( hugs


----------



## Happenstance

Oh ZombieQueen, I'm so sorry for your loss. Words don't seem enough. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Bowmans

So sorry for your loss zombiequeen x


----------



## chrislo4

ZombieQueen said:


> We lost our bean tonight.. Good luck ladies..

So sorry to read this ZombieQueen <3 x


----------



## dan-o

chelsealynnb said:


> Everything went great! Baby's heartbeat is 124 bpm :wohoo:

Fab news hun, so pleased for you!! When's your next one? 




bucherwurm said:


> Congrats on all the happy news.
> 
> Husband and I had sex for the first time since finding out about the pregnancy. I was worried about it, because of bleeding issues and things. I try to go to the bathroom after and I found some pink blood. It isn't red, and seems really light, so I am hoping it is just normal from being sensitive. I hope it goes away soon. I was expecting it to happen but it's still scary.:shrug:




Kaiecee said:


> so went to bathroom and had the smallest amount of pink and it was very light almost unnoticeable i hope it was just baby snuggling in ...i did take a test right after that and it is a little darker than this a.m so i hope it all good and its a sticky bean

I had some pink spotting at 14dpo this time, not has anything since, so maybe it's just one of those things that happens occasionally? I wouldn't worry about it in any case :hugs: I had bright red blood spotting with ds1 and he's just turned 3!


----------



## kealz

So sorry to hear that zombiequeen. :( Hope you're getting support at home, sending hugs. xxx


----------



## dan-o

So sorry for your loss zombie queen :hugs:


----------



## Menelly

Happenstance said:


> AFM: anyone else suffering pregnancy insomnia? I'm sooo tired but then can't sleep. Wake in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. :dohh:

YES! It's 4:07am and I'm wide awake. WTF. :( I spend all day wanting to crawl into bed, I finally do, and my brain says WAKEUP!

I'm going bonkers


----------



## dan-o

> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Wow so much has happened while I've been busy with birthday stuff. Hoping to catch up properly tomorrow, have a lazy day in the garden with the kids planned, just hoping ds2 isn't too bad after his jabs tonight!
> 
> Hopefully I've added everyone as they've joined, just let me know if I've missed anyone! Congratulations, and it's especially nice to see a few more PAL/PARL ladies in here too! Sticky dust all round!!!! :flower:
> 
> Hope you had a great day. I think I missed a post, was it your birthday? Hope DS2 got on okay with his jabs. What age are your LOs? (Sorry if you've already mentioned this. I'm useless at keeping up with all these posts!)Click to expand...

Thanks! It was DS1's 3rd birthday, but he had full awareness of it this time so it was cupcakes at both play groups and party food on his birthday, and grandparents visiting on the other two days, and DH on split shits so not here to help.. I haven't stopped this week lol! Ds2 turned a year in April, his birthday was a lot easier :haha: he's suffering a bit today, fever and sore legs, poor little thing, hopefully plenty of rest and calpol will sort him out :)


----------



## smawfl

Sorry for your loss :(

Just got my booking appointment through.next Sunday and I'll be 7+4 weeks.


----------



## dan-o

Menelly said:


> Happenstance said:
> 
> 
> AFM: anyone else suffering pregnancy insomnia? I'm sooo tired but then can't sleep. Wake in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. :dohh:
> 
> YES! It's 4:07am and I'm wide awake. WTF. :( I spend all day wanting to crawl into bed, I finally do, and my brain says WAKEUP!
> 
> I'm going bonkersClick to expand...

Ugh I get this on and off when pregnant too! I'm ok at the mo thankfully, think the progesterone pessaries help lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

ZombieQueen, I'm so sorry. :hugs:



Happenstance said:


> Zip lining? Wow, that's brave. I'm scared of heights! Have you done it before?

Nope, never done it. I'm not convinced I will today, to be honest. I'll see how I feel when I see it in person. I'm not really scared of heights, but I'm scared of some heights. It depends on how safe they look - Sears Tower is fine, Eiffel Tower was terrifying. Go figure...

I've always had terrible insomnia, but it's worse with pregnancy. I keep waiting for that fatigue they promised me ;) I've always had trouble falling asleep, but now I'm waking up too early too.

I had a rough morning. First, the water on my legs in the shower reflected the red shower curtain and nearly gave me a heart attack. And then I gagged brushing my teeth. I'm not sure if it's the pregnancy's fault, or because I had to get up at 5am. I don't function well at 5am... My breasts were less sore than they have been last night, so of course now I'm totally paranoid.


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry, ZombieQueen! Hugs!


----------



## lucy1

Holidaying when pregnant is so tiring wow! I'm exhausted, my feet hurt and I'm so bloated it hurts to breathe in ;)

Was a bit emotional yesterday at Universal from feeling run down so my bf surprised me with this https://tinypic.com/r/11abmo0/8 which is waaaaaay cute!

Just found out my mum came to Florida on holiday when she was 8 weeks pregnant with me. Maybe it's a sign I'll have a girl haha!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lucy1 said:


> Holidaying when pregnant is so tiring wow! I'm exhausted, my feet hurt and I'm so bloated it hurts to breathe in ;)
> 
> Was a bit emotional yesterday at Universal from feeling run down so my bf surprised me with this https://tinypic.com/r/11abmo0/8 which is waaaaaay cute!
> 
> Just found out my mum came to Florida on holiday when she was 8 weeks pregnant with me. Maybe it's a sign I'll have a girl haha!

That's so cute


----------



## dan-o

Ha ha, that's so cute Lucy!


----------



## Bowmans

That's so cute Lucy. Enjoy the rest of your holiday.

So nausea struck this morning arghh. Had to go back to bed to try and sleep it off


----------



## cmr01

Good morning ladies, I havent had much symptoms lately and I dont know whether to be thankful or worried. Ive never had a m/c before but I guess it can happen to anyone.


----------



## kittykat7210

cmr01 said:


> Good morning ladies, I havent had much symptoms lately and I dont know whether to be thankful or worried. Ive never had a m/c before but I guess it can happen to anyone.

i havent had many symptoms lately either, my boobs have stopped being so painful and i havent been feeling very nauseated either, i'm worried as well as this is my first baby. hopefully we'll both be okay <3 xxx


----------



## chrislo4

Just got back from Legoland for DDs 2nd birthday. Bloated tummy, back ache & sore boobs have stayed all day but thankfully the nausea stayed away. It's safe to say im exhausted!! Hope everyone is having a good day x


----------



## Loozle

Firstly, :hugs: to ZombieQueen and MamaTex - I'm so sorry ladies xx

Welcome and congratulations to those who have recently joined us!
Happy birthday to dan-o & chrislo4's little ones! I hope they both had fantastic days!
Lucy - that is adorable! I hope you're having a good holiday!
Smawfl - exciting about your booking in appointment! Surprised that it's on a Sunday though! That would be good if I could get some weekend appointments so that oh is around.
Bowmans - I hope the nausea was gone by the time you got up again! I'm jealous that you can go back to bed though lol
To all ladies that are having symptoms that come and go - it's normal I think! I'm still having this!

As for me, I've found that if I eat little and often, it's keeping the nausea away. Guess who is going to put loads of weight on this time? :dohh: I'm still exhausted constantly, although after reading this, could be because of the progesterone pessaries? I had assumed that it was just due to being pregnant lol.


----------



## MegNE922

Sorry to hear Zombie. &#10084;&#65039;


Really not feeling well. I've had cramps the whole time on an off sometimes painful or maybe I'm a wimp lol. 
Today my stomach is doing flips & I'm at work all day! Blah. It's going to be a long day.
Positive note our first scan is Monday!! Then we'll tell our parents. :)


----------



## cmr01

kittykat7210 said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, I havent had much symptoms lately and I dont know whether to be thankful or worried. Ive never had a m/c before but I guess it can happen to anyone.
> 
> i havent had many symptoms lately either, my boobs have stopped being so painful and i havent been feeling very nauseated either, i'm worried as well as this is my first baby. hopefully we'll both be okay <3 xxxClick to expand...

This is my second and its totally different than my first. Hopefully it'll be all good. These next 2 weeks are going to take forever to get through.


----------



## Menelly

I almost wonder if symptoms start sooner with each pregnancy. Cause this is my third, and I'm nauseated and having food aversions already. (Which is total BS, body!) 

With my daughter, it started around 5-6 weeks.

With my son? No morning sickness at all.

Go figure. :/ It's getting worse per pregnancy!


----------



## Kaiecee

I have 4 boys and have the worse ms feom the beginning to the end which really sucks


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is my test from today 13dpo and not one more drop of pink since last nights tiny pink spot so that make me happy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MegNE922

Loozle. That's what I'm finding curbs my hunger/nausea mix. I'm only 5w6d and I've put on 6 pounds!! Time to start prenatal yoga and walking every night. I'm going to watch what I eat too. Last weeks Chinese and stuffed chicken are still sitting in there bc I can't poop! I'm so backed up. Can you take a stool softener when your pregnant?


----------



## Menelly

MegNE922 said:


> Loozle. That's what I'm finding curbs my hunger/nausea mix. I'm only 5w6d and I've put on 6 pounds!! Time to start prenatal yoga and walking every night. I'm going to watch what I eat too. Last weeks Chinese and stuffed chicken are still sitting in there bc I can't poop! I'm so backed up. Can you take a stool softener when your pregnant?

YES! Actually last pregnancy they told me to do magnesium citrate and it worked in something like 3 hours. (Mix it with something like sprite so it doesn't taste gross.)

That said: Always run meds by your OB before taking them, but I was told it was safe.


----------



## MegNE922

Menelly said:


> MegNE922 said:
> 
> 
> Loozle. That's what I'm finding curbs my hunger/nausea mix. I'm only 5w6d and I've put on 6 pounds!! Time to start prenatal yoga and walking every night. I'm going to watch what I eat too. Last weeks Chinese and stuffed chicken are still sitting in there bc I can't poop! I'm so backed up. Can you take a stool softener when your pregnant?
> 
> YES! Actually last pregnancy they told me to do magnesium citrate and it worked in something like 3 hours. (Mix it with something like sprite so it doesn't taste gross.)
> 
> That said: Always run meds by your OB before taking them, but I was told it was safe.Click to expand...


Ohh thank you so much! I think I'll drop the 6lbs fast lol.


----------



## Loozle

Kaiecee said:


> I have 4 boys and have the worse ms feom the beginning to the end which really sucks

I totally sympathise, with both of my boys I had morning (all day!) sickness from 6 weeks until giving birth! Absolutely awful! I'm counting myself lucky now that I'm 6+2 and haven't actually been sick yet!


----------



## Loozle

MegNE922 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MegNE922 said:
> 
> 
> Loozle. That's what I'm finding curbs my hunger/nausea mix. I'm only 5w6d and I've put on 6 pounds!! Time to start prenatal yoga and walking every night. I'm going to watch what I eat too. Last weeks Chinese and stuffed chicken are still sitting in there bc I can't poop! I'm so backed up. Can you take a stool softener when your pregnant?
> 
> YES! Actually last pregnancy they told me to do magnesium citrate and it worked in something like 3 hours. (Mix it with something like sprite so it doesn't taste gross.)
> 
> That said: Always run meds by your OB before taking them, but I was told it was safe.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh thank you so much! I think I'll drop the 6lbs fast lol.Click to expand...

6lbs of poop :haha: I'm too scared to get on the scales to be honest! I don't want to see what I've put on! It seems that the nausea starts when I'm hungry, or when my body decides I should be eating lol. Now I'm having to make a slice of toast as soon as I get up, even before I've had my cup of tea!


----------



## Loozle

Menelly said:


> I almost wonder if symptoms start sooner with each pregnancy. Cause this is my third, and I'm nauseated and having food aversions already. (Which is total BS, body!)
> 
> With my daughter, it started around 5-6 weeks.
> 
> With my son? No morning sickness at all.
> 
> Go figure. :/ It's getting worse per pregnancy!

I think you might be right! We weren't actually trying for ds1 so we didn't know until I was 6 weeks pregnant. Before that, there were no signs at all. Ds2, I had symptoms from around 5 weeks. This time, nausea started really early and the bloating is out of this world! Absolutely crazy!


----------



## Laska5

MegNE922 said:


> Loozle. That's what I'm finding curbs my hunger/nausea mix. I'm only 5w6d and I've put on 6 pounds!! Time to start prenatal yoga and walking every night. I'm going to watch what I eat too. Last weeks Chinese and stuffed chicken are still sitting in there bc I can't poop! I'm so backed up. Can you take a stool softener when your pregnant?

There are tasteless fiber powders that help. You can put them in oatmeals, yogurts, etc to help ease things along. Also Colace is a stool softner that you can take a couple times a day to keep things good. Also for me just a small cup of coffee in the morning helps as well! I wouldn't take any laxatives.


----------



## chelsealynnb

ZombieQueen said:


> We lost our bean tonight.. Good luck ladies..

So sorry to read this :hugs: 




Menelly said:


> Happenstance said:
> 
> 
> AFM: anyone else suffering pregnancy insomnia? I'm sooo tired but then can't sleep. Wake in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. :dohh:
> 
> YES! It's 4:07am and I'm wide awake. WTF. :( I spend all day wanting to crawl into bed, I finally do, and my brain says WAKEUP!
> 
> I'm going bonkersClick to expand...

Me too! It was much worse with DS1, but I get REALLY tired (like can't keep my eyes open tired) about 4, and even if I don't take a nap I'm wide away between about 2-4am :dohh:



kittykat7210 said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, I havent had much symptoms lately and I dont know whether to be thankful or worried. Ive never had a m/c before but I guess it can happen to anyone.
> 
> i havent had many symptoms lately either, my boobs have stopped being so painful and i havent been feeling very nauseated either, i'm worried as well as this is my first baby. hopefully we'll both be okay <3 xxxClick to expand...

We're the same weeks and days along about, and my breast soreness went away 2 days ago or so. I don't have MS either and that's why I was SO scared about my ultrasound yesterday. But everything looked great! Little heart beating away. I read that around 6-8 weeks, your body gets used to the hormones that make your boobs sore, and that's why some women lose breast soreness around that time. It freaked me out too, though!

Dan-O - I don't have a set date for my next scan yet. I asked the ultrasound lady about having another one in a couple weeks and she gave me the "oh you don't need another one until 12 weeks because yours is normal" schpeal but on Monday I'm going to call the nurse and ask her to send a message to my doctor requesting one at 9 weeks because my 2nd MC was a MMC and I'm having a lot of anxiety about it. I think he'll go for it, he seems to give woman whatever they ask for :haha: I do have an appointment set up with the intake nurse in 2 weeks though. A week from Monday I should be able to hear the heartbeat on my home Doppler too so that will ease my mind a lot (unless of course I can't find it, in which case I'll probably lose my marbles :dohh: ) 

Today I'm not feeling much, no sickness at all (I do have an aversion to raw ground beef though, smells like something rotting and makes me gag!) my boobs were a little sore last night but not much. A little bloated but all in all I feel pretty normal. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MegNE922 said:


> Loozle. That's what I'm finding curbs my hunger/nausea mix. I'm only 5w6d and I've put on 6 pounds!! Time to start prenatal yoga and walking every night. I'm going to watch what I eat too. Last weeks Chinese and stuffed chicken are still sitting in there bc I can't poop! I'm so backed up. Can you take a stool softener when your pregnant?

I used lactulose in my last pregnancy


----------



## chrislo4

Thank you loozie! :flower:


----------



## cmr01

chelsealynnb said:


> ZombieQueen said:
> 
> 
> We lost our bean tonight.. Good luck ladies..
> 
> So sorry to read this :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happenstance said:
> 
> 
> AFM: anyone else suffering pregnancy insomnia? I'm sooo tired but then can't sleep. Wake in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! It's 4:07am and I'm wide awake. WTF. :( I spend all day wanting to crawl into bed, I finally do, and my brain says WAKEUP!
> 
> I'm going bonkersClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! It was much worse with DS1, but I get REALLY tired (like can't keep my eyes open tired) about 4, and even if I don't take a nap I'm wide away between about 2-4am :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, I havent had much symptoms lately and I dont know whether to be thankful or worried. Ive never had a m/c before but I guess it can happen to anyone.Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had many symptoms lately either, my boobs have stopped being so painful and i havent been feeling very nauseated either, i'm worried as well as this is my first baby. hopefully we'll both be okay <3 xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We're the same weeks and days along about, and my breast soreness went away 2 days ago or so. I don't have MS either and that's why I was SO scared about my ultrasound yesterday. But everything looked great! Little heart beating away. I read that around 6-8 weeks, your body gets used to the hormones that make your boobs sore, and that's why some women lose breast soreness around that time. It freaked me out too, though!
> 
> Dan-O - I don't have a set date for my next scan yet. I asked the ultrasound lady about having another one in a couple weeks and she gave me the "oh you don't need another one until 12 weeks because yours is normal" schpeal but on Monday I'm going to call the nurse and ask her to send a message to my doctor requesting one at 9 weeks because my 2nd MC was a MMC and I'm having a lot of anxiety about it. I think he'll go for it, he seems to give woman whatever they ask for :haha: I do have an appointment set up with the intake nurse in 2 weeks though. A week from Monday I should be able to hear the heartbeat on my home Doppler too so that will ease my mind a lot (unless of course I can't find it, in which case I'll probably lose my marbles :dohh: )
> 
> Today I'm not feeling much, no sickness at all (I do have an aversion to raw ground beef though, smells like something rotting and makes me gag!) my boobs were a little sore last night but not much. A little bloated but all in all I feel pretty normal. Hope everyone else is doing well!Click to expand...

Where did you get the home Doppler?


----------



## missfrick

mummy_smurf2b said:


> MegNE922 said:
> 
> 
> Loozle. That's what I'm finding curbs my hunger/nausea mix. I'm only 5w6d and I've put on 6 pounds!! Time to start prenatal yoga and walking every night. I'm going to watch what I eat too. Last weeks Chinese and stuffed chicken are still sitting in there bc I can't poop! I'm so backed up. Can you take a stool softener when your pregnant?
> 
> I used lactulose in my last pregnancyClick to expand...

I take Metamucil when I need to. You aren't supposed to take any actual laxatives unless you ask a pharmacist or doctor first.


----------



## MegNE922

I'm usually a coffee drinker but i find I don't have much of an appetite for it :( maybe I'll try tea. I can wait until I see my OB to get your suggestions cleared. Thanks a ton girls!


----------



## chrislo4

I fear i may be leaving you ladies :cry:


----------



## Loozle

chrislo4 said:


> I fear i may be leaving you ladies :cry:

Oh no, what's happening hun? :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies, So sorry to hear of your loss zombie:(


----------



## Menelly

chrislo4 said:


> I fear i may be leaving you ladies :cry:

What's going on hon?


----------



## Mas1118

I started cramping and bleeding dark brownish red last night and I had cramps most of the night and watery mucous reddish brownn blood. I called my clinic and they said to rest up and they asked me to come in a week earlier for a scan. Cramping has lessened now - just a dull ache on both sides of my lower tummy but still spotting - not bright red though. I am very very worried but am still hopeful that things will be ok:(


----------



## dan-o

chrislo4 said:


> I fear i may be leaving you ladies :cry:

Oh no, what's happened? Xx


----------



## dan-o

Mas1118 said:


> I started cramping and bleeding dark brownish red last night and I had cramps most of the night and watery mucous reddish brownn blood. I called my clinic and they said to rest up and they asked me to come in a week earlier for a scan. Cramping has lessened now - just a dull ache on both sides of my lower tummy but still spotting - not bright red though. I am very very worried but am still hopeful that things will be ok:(

Mas that must be so scary for you hun :hugs: I hope everything's ok. I had similar symptoms with a subchrionic hematoma (ds2's pregnancy) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that's what it is in your case xx


----------



## brittany12

I hope everything is okay with you ladies! i'll keep yall in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ladybrown33

chrislo4 said:


> I fear i may be leaving you ladies :cry:

Hopefully that isn't true.......


----------



## kgriffin

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Cmr01 - I got my Doppler off amazon.com it's a Sonoline B


----------



## Laska5

I'm so sorry to hear about the possible miscarriages! I'm praying for everything to turn out right! 

Anyone reading any good non-pregnancy books? I think I need something to take my mind off all the worrying!

Symptom wise today my boobs are obviously larger & the soreness really kicked into high gear. whoa! I've also had a lot of stomach upset & some cramping, mainly just GI stuff. My mom said she never had morning sickness with all 3 of her pregnancies so I'm hoping I'll get lucky as well!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

UPDATE: Got my 2nd beta today.... 146! It almost tripled in 48 hours! 

MY DOC WAS SO WRONG! & I can't wait to bitch her out on Monday! HAHAHA.


----------



## Menelly

sn0wbunnie said:


> UPDATE: Got my 2nd beta today.... 146! It almost tripled in 48 hours!
> 
> MY DOC WAS SO WRONG! & I can't wait to bitch her out on Monday! HAHAHA.

So glad to hear she was wrong! :) What great levels.


----------



## Kaiecee

Some drs talk before then know ....frustrates me so much but I'm happy she was wrong :)


----------



## cmr01

So anyone excited to register and get all those free goodies? Those are my favorite. Ha Im thinking about being a lil stingy and registering every where when the time comes.


----------



## Mrs.C

The free samples are so stingy here in the uk. Hardly seems worth it! I normally just write a letter of complaint or praise to the company and get vouchers  
Anyone else struggling to get out of bed in the morning? My sickness has kindly shown itself. Urgh.


----------



## frenchie35

Having a toddler that wakes around 6 am during the summer months helps me get out of bed! My nausea is on and off. When I wake up in the middle of the night to pee I have some ligament stretching around my pelvis. Makin' room for little bean!


----------



## chrislo4

Thank you ladies:flower: I wiped fresh red blood with a very small clot. Added to the lack of breast soreness & nausea over the last 2 days I thought the worst. I put a pad on last night & went to bed to let nature take it's course but there was no more blood. DH sweetly bought home a CB digi last night which this morning said 3+ unlike a few days ago where it said 2-3. I said id try & relax during this pregnancy but how can i when things like this happen?! I am a believer in what will be will be so if it happens,it happens. I will keep you updated! xx


----------



## Igrowbabies

Hi ladies!

Can you put me down for 22 March??

Happy & Healthy Nine months to All!!!

:cloud9::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chelsealynnb

sn0wbunnie said:


> UPDATE: Got my 2nd beta today.... 146! It almost tripled in 48 hours!
> 
> MY DOC WAS SO WRONG! & I can't wait to bitch her out on Monday! HAHAHA.

:happydance: yay! Are you going to switch or stick with that doc?



cmr01 said:


> So anyone excited to register and get all those free goodies? Those are my favorite. Ha Im thinking about being a lil stingy and registering every where when the time comes.

I already have been :haha: I registered on the formula websites (I'm planning on breast feeding but hey, free samples) and huggies was giving away small care packages the other day. I want to find a free pregnancy and baby magazine to subscribe to, we have a few different ones here in the US. Love free stuff!!



Igrowbabies said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you put me down for 22 March??
> 
> Happy & Healthy Nine months to All!!!
> 
> :cloud9::dust::dust::dust:

Congrats!



chrislo4 said:


> Thank you ladies:flower: I wiped fresh red blood with a very small clot. Added to the lack of breast soreness & nausea over the last 2 days I thought the worst. I put a pad on last night & went to bed to let nature take it's course but there was no more blood. DH sweetly bought home a CB digi last night which this morning said 3+ unlike a few days ago where it said 2-3. I said id try & relax during this pregnancy but how can i when things like this happen?! I am a believer in what will be will be so if it happens,it happens. I will keep you updated! xx

Hoping for the best outcome for you :flower:


----------



## chrislo4

Thank you Chelsealynnb :flower:



sn0wbunnie said:


> UPDATE: Got my 2nd beta today.... 146! It almost tripled in 48 hours!
> 
> MY DOC WAS SO WRONG! & I can't wait to bitch her out on Monday! HAHAHA.

Great news!! Hope you change DRs now x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mas1118 said:


> I started cramping and bleeding dark brownish red last night and I had cramps most of the night and watery mucous reddish brownn blood. I called my clinic and they said to rest up and they asked me to come in a week earlier for a scan. Cramping has lessened now - just a dull ache on both sides of my lower tummy but still spotting - not bright red though. I am very very worried but am still hopeful that things will be ok:(


Fx for you hope all is ok


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Igrowbabies said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you put me down for 22 March??
> 
> Happy & Healthy Nine months to All!!!
> 
> :cloud9::dust::dust::dust:

Congrats and welcome


----------



## dan-o

sn0wbunnie said:


> UPDATE: Got my 2nd beta today.... 146! It almost tripled in 48 hours!
> 
> MY DOC WAS SO WRONG! & I can't wait to bitch her out on Monday! HAHAHA.

That's amazing news! Wish docs would think before worrying us like that!! 



chrislo4 said:


> Thank you ladies:flower: I wiped fresh red blood with a very small clot. Added to the lack of breast soreness & nausea over the last 2 days I thought the worst. I put a pad on last night & went to bed to let nature take it's course but there was no more blood. DH sweetly bought home a CB digi last night which this morning said 3+ unlike a few days ago where it said 2-3. I said id try & relax during this pregnancy but how can i when things like this happen?! I am a believer in what will be will be so if it happens,it happens. I will keep you updated! xx

Gosh how scarey, glad it's settled now and the cb digi has reassured you, are you getting an early scan?



Igrowbabies said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you put me down for 22 March??
> 
> Happy & Healthy Nine months to All!!!
> 
> :cloud9::dust::dust::dust:

Hi hun, welcome and congrats!!


----------



## dan-o

chelsealynnb said:


> Cmr01 - I got my Doppler off amazon.com it's a Sonoline B

I've got the same one, had it a few years now and can't fault it!


----------



## Menelly

chrislo4 said:


> Thank you ladies:flower: I wiped fresh red blood with a very small clot. Added to the lack of breast soreness & nausea over the last 2 days I thought the worst. I put a pad on last night & went to bed to let nature take it's course but there was no more blood. DH sweetly bought home a CB digi last night which this morning said 3+ unlike a few days ago where it said 2-3. I said id try & relax during this pregnancy but how can i when things like this happen?! I am a believer in what will be will be so if it happens,it happens. I will keep you updated! xx

Glad to hear your digi came out OK! I had spotting with my daughter too. It's scary! I hope everything turns out well for you. <3


----------



## sn0wbunnie

chrislo4 said:


> Thank you Chelsealynnb :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Got my 2nd beta today.... 146! It almost tripled in 48 hours!
> 
> MY DOC WAS SO WRONG! & I can't wait to bitch her out on Monday! HAHAHA.
> 
> Great news!! Hope you change DRs now xClick to expand...

Yup, I am definitely getting a new doctor. Not before I bitch this one out though! Hahaha.


----------



## Kaiecee

So today is af day or should have been but I got the tinyest amount more like a dot of super light pink again do u think it will be fine?? I'm freaking out a little


----------



## dan-o

I had this at 14dpo too!


----------



## Kaiecee

So u think it's okay


----------



## Laska5

If your bleeding increases & starts becoming bright red, I would be more concerned but a small amount of pink discharge is pretty normal!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks ladies I went to the bathroom and there is nothing so I hope it stays like this


----------



## MegNE922

Momma a who've had their first scans. Did you have an internal scan or external? I believe my OB does internal if I remember from my friend who also goes to him. I'm just wondering if the results may vary depending on how it's done? Like will I Deff see a heart beat one way or another.


----------



## missfrick

MegNE922 said:


> Momma a who've had their first scans. Did you have an internal scan or external? I believe my OB does internal if I remember from my friend who also goes to him. I'm just wondering if the results may vary depending on how it's done? Like will I Deff see a heart beat one way or another.

They're supposed to do both internal and external until 10 weeks. And it depends on how far along you are for whether you'll see heartbeat or not. I went at 6 weeks and only saw the gestational sac and yolk sac, so I'm going to have another in 2 weeks and am praying for an embryo and heartbeat. If your first scan is at 8 weeks, you should see everything.


----------



## Mas1118

Im still bleeding pinkish red watery blood now. I have endo and that is the pain I am feeling - just like my monthly endo pain, gas cramps and pain when I pee and tenderness on either side of my lower abdomen, back pain too. I go for an early OB ultrasound and b/w tomorrow afternoon. I am still hoping that miraculously everything is ok and its either a sch or endo. But I also feel like game over:( I'm pretty sad and hopeless feeling and bed rest is tough cause it just makes me more uncomfortable as Im not used to laying around. What a rotten weekend! I also shouldn't go to work tomorrow and I feel bad about that cause I missed 4 days of work when I did my FET cause my RE said to take 3 days off work after and just relax. Sorry for being so down but I just can't help it. This is all so hard!


----------



## MegNE922

I'll be 6 weeks to the day. Excited but I'm nervous bc I don't know what to expect.


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey yummy mummy's! 
I got my March-mellow BFP on Tuesday morning! 
EDD based on LMP - 17th of March.

Pretty boring story... I was a big BnB'er when TTC and beyond with my Daughter. Hadn't really been on here for a yr until my BFP.

Had my implanton taken out in February I think it was, with the aim of NTNP. May's cycle I did a few temps and OPKs but nothing solid, and then decided to not even go down that road... So last month I did nothing. I wasn't even aware of cycle days I was on and only did a test after a funny dream... To say I was dumbstruck for a few days is an understatement! Feeling sooooo excited no tho!! Took 14mths to catch with my daughter so it's really taken us by surprise...

And the baby is due the day after my son will turn 11. March is going to be a busy month!! 

I'm a bit bored with lack of symptoms... Have totally lost my appetite but that's it! Xx


----------



## bdb84

Hi there! I finally got my BFP yesterday after 6 months of trying. <3 

There's no way I can read all the way through this thread, so hopefully no one minds if I just pick up from here.

My name is Brandi and I am 29 years old. I've been married for 9 years and have an 8yo son and a 4yo daughter. We had a loss (blighted ovum) in March of '13. It took us quite some time to regain enough confidence to try again. Finally, in February, we decided it was now or never. After 6 cycles here we are. I'm absolutely terrified of something going wrong, but as my husband tells me, stress won't get me anywhere. Be prayerful, be hopeful, be thankful. So that's what I'm trying to do. 

I'm putting a call in to my doctor bright and early tomorrow AM and I know he will get in me in that day for a blood draw. He's been so incredibly supportive throughout my miscarriage, my struggles with deciding whether or not to try again, and then through our TTC efforts. He told me that he'd get me in the moment I had a positive test to check all of my levels.

My tentative due date is the 24th or 25th, but I'm sticking with the 25th until otherwise. 

Sorry this is so long. I've been an emotional mess the past 24 hours. I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi ladies! So last night I had tan/pinkish like discharge when I wiped!!! It freaked me out so bad that I had nightmares all night! When I wiped this morning it was clear again, but just now it was that tannish tinged discharge again!!! Does this sound normal or should I be worried?? Thanks!!


----------



## bdb84

Oh, and how do I add the blinkie into my signature? When I paste the link code into my siggie, the blinkie shows, but with a lot of added text before and afterward.


----------



## Menelly

Welcome Brandy and Carly. Good to have you two!


----------



## Menelly

bdb84 said:


> Oh, and how do I add the blinkie into my signature? When I paste the link code into my siggie, the blinkie shows, but with a lot of added text before and afterward.

The one for the blinking colors (like I have) is missing an "L" in the second half of the tag. 

https://i.imgur.com/SiVyHsY.gif[/ur] <-- right there

Change that to say [ /url ] (without the spaces) and it'll work for you. :)

(Actually, it looks like they are all missing that last "L". Maybe Dan-O can fix it?)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Welcome to the new ladies


----------



## dan-o

bdb84 said:


> Oh, and how do I add the blinkie into my signature? When I paste the link code into my siggie, the blinkie shows, but with a lot of added text before and afterward.


Hi hun, welcome and congrats! Try again now, I've edited the code xx


----------



## dan-o

carlyjade86 said:


> Hey yummy mummy's!
> I got my March-mellow BFP on Tuesday morning!
> EDD based on LMP - 17th of March.
> 
> Pretty boring story... I was a big BnB'er when TTC and beyond with my Daughter. Hadn't really been on here for a yr until my BFP.
> 
> Had my implanton taken out in February I think it was, with the aim of NTNP. May's cycle I did a few temps and OPKs but nothing solid, and then decided to not even go down that road... So last month I did nothing. I wasn't even aware of cycle days I was on and only did a test after a funny dream... To say I was dumbstruck for a few days is an understatement! Feeling sooooo excited no tho!! Took 14mths to catch with my daughter so it's really taken us by surprise...
> 
> And the baby is due the day after my son will turn 11. March is going to be a busy month!!
> 
> I'm a bit bored with lack of symptoms... Have totally lost my appetite but that's it! Xx

Congrats on your ntnp BFP! It seems to work a lot better for us too!


----------



## Bowmans

I mentioned spotting when I went to the midwife the other day she said as long as it isn't bright red and accompanied by pain it's normal. She did say that if I had experienced spotting then I should not have sex until first scan at 12 weeks x


----------



## dan-o

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies! So last night I had tan/pinkish like discharge when I wiped!!! It freaked me out so bad that I had nightmares all night! When I wiped this morning it was clear again, but just now it was that tannish tinged discharge again!!! Does this sound normal or should I be worried?? Thanks!!

Seems like lots of us have had this now! I don't think it's anything to worry about if it's stopped, probably just implantation :hugs:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Am I goin crazy here, I thought implantation happened before u can even get a positive hpt? I saw something on Facebook on an Emma's diary question n someone said by 4week it hasn't even implanted so how does that work wen the body don't produce hcg til it's implanted.. I'm confused lol


----------



## dan-o

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Am I goin crazy here, I thought implantation happened before u can even get a positive hpt? I saw something on Facebook on an Emma's diary question n someone said by 4week it hasn't even implanted so how does that work wen the body don't produce hcg til it's implanted.. I'm confused lol

Baby usually implants at about 3w or 7dpo (give or take a few days) and produces a tiny amount hcg right away, doubling every 48 hours ish, but the spotting seems to happen before OR after that. I guess it can happen after as the baby grows and burrows deeper? Or maybe as things stretch and grow? Not sure. But I've only ever had it after I got a BFP!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Weird lol I'm currently a week late as of today never experienced any bleeding in first pregnany n not had any yet either.


----------



## bdb84

I never had any implantation bleeding with any of my pregnancies, either.


----------



## dan-o

I've had it 2 out of 11. 1st time was with ds1 2nd time this pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## Teilana

I haven't had any implantation bleeding either. This is my first pregnancy.


----------



## chrislo4

DH thinks what I experienced yesterday was implantation but im not so sure! Thankfully there has not been anymore blood so far today. I had a bleed when I was pregnant with my daughter which was caused by the placenta. Wasn't nice and obviously thought the worst xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Any you all decided on a fetal Doppler yet? I'm lookin at getting https://www.vcomin.com/productshow.asp?id=669, I cnt wait til I can use one they are great for peace of mind. When did they start workin for everyone? I recon I have about 9week before it will work (makes me 12week) if I'm calculatin right lol I should be exactly 3week today going off ovulation lol


----------



## cmr01

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Any you all decided on a fetal Doppler yet? I'm lookin at getting https://www.vcomin.com/productshow.asp?id=669, I cnt wait til I can use one they are great for peace of mind. When did they start workin for everyone? I recon I have about 9week before it will work (makes me 12week) if I'm calculatin right lol I should be exactly 3week today going off ovulation lol

Totally thinking about getting one but I dont want a cheapo/not an expensive one. I think my hunny would love it


----------



## Menelly

I'm probably not getting one. I'd freak if I couldn't hear the heartbeat, and I'm super fluffy haha:) so it'd be hard for me to find most likely.

I get a scan at 6 weeks, 8 weeks, and 12 weeks so I'll try to be content with that.


----------



## dan-o

Looks similar to mine, I've got a sonoline b, always worked really well for me! :)


----------



## frenchie35

@bdb @Igrow : so happy to see you on here! Let's have some awesome pregnancies!


----------



## madtowngirl

I also don't think I'll get a doppler. I already have anxiety problems, I would probably have a heart attack if I couldn't find the heartbeat on the first try. I'm also super fluffy. :)


----------



## Laska5

Mas1118 said:


> Im still bleeding pinkish red watery blood now. I have endo and that is the pain I am feeling - just like my monthly endo pain, gas cramps and pain when I pee and tenderness on either side of my lower abdomen, back pain too. I go for an early OB ultrasound and b/w tomorrow afternoon. I am still hoping that miraculously everything is ok and its either a sch or endo. But I also feel like game over:( I'm pretty sad and hopeless feeling and bed rest is tough cause it just makes me more uncomfortable as Im not used to laying around. What a rotten weekend! I also shouldn't go to work tomorrow and I feel bad about that cause I missed 4 days of work when I did my FET cause my RE said to take 3 days off work after and just relax. Sorry for being so down but I just can't help it. This is all so hard!


I'm so so sorry! That has to be an awful feeling, not knowing what is going on with the bleeding & cramps. Is there a chance you have a UTI? Especially with having back pain & pain when you pee. Might want to check that out! I'm hoping everything turns out ok for you!


welcome to all the new BFP's!! 

Also, I won't be getting a doppler either. I know I would probably drive myself crazy with that! I'm trying to be more relaxed & just enjoy things!


----------



## NellyLou

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Am I goin crazy here, I thought implantation happened before u can even get a positive hpt? I saw something on Facebook on an Emma's diary question n someone said by 4week it hasn't even implanted so how does that work wen the body don't produce hcg til it's implanted.. I'm confused lol

I believe you're right. You won't get a positive test until after implantation, however implantation can happen something like 6-12 days after ovulation I think. That's why some people get their Bfps so early and others get them quite late. But you won't get a NFP until implantation has occurred.

Sorry if someone already answered this, I haven't read the following posts yet!


----------



## chrislo4

100% not getting a doppler. Didn't with DD & coped without ..... however I did download an app on my iphone where I heard my little lady twice about a month before she arrived. 2 lovely recordings I shall treasure. I downloaded the app out of curiosity!!


----------



## Laska5

chrislo4 said:


> 100% not getting a doppler. Didn't with DD & coped without ..... however I did download an app on my iphone where I heard my little lady twice about a month before she arrived. 2 lovely recordings I shall treasure. I downloaded the app out of curiosity!!

oh how cool! Do you remember the name of the app?


----------



## chrislo4

Laska5 said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 100% not getting a doppler. Didn't with DD & coped without ..... however I did download an app on my iphone where I heard my little lady twice about a month before she arrived. 2 lovely recordings I shall treasure. I downloaded the app out of curiosity!!
> 
> oh how cool! Do you remember the name of the app?Click to expand...

My baby beat. It was free 2 years ago x


----------



## Laska5

Awesome! I'll have to check that out!!


Ok, It's killing me! This week there has ben 4 expecting baby announcements from people I know on facebook! Most of them live in other area's & are due in January- but I can not wait to finally share!!!! I'm hoping there are a few of my friends that are pregnant & just haven't shared as well- I would love to have someone local to go through all this with! I can't believe there has been 4 in just 1 week! It's crazy!


----------



## bdb84

frenchie35 said:


> @bdb @Igrow : so happy to see you on here! Let's have some awesome pregnancies!

Aww, congratulations to you!! <3


----------



## chimama

I'm a blueberry today!:cloud9:

MegNE922 - I only had an abdominal scan with the first ultrasound at 6 weeks 1 day because they could easily find the baby and heard the heartbeat so didn't think there was any need to have an internal vaginal. They usually start off abdominal and then do vaginal if it doesn't give them the information they are looking for or if it is too early to find anything abdominally.


----------



## dan-o

chimama said:


> I'm a blueberry today!:cloud9:
> 
> MegNE922 - I only had an abdominal scan with the first ultrasound at 6 weeks 1 day because they could easily find the baby and heard the heartbeat so didn't think there was any need to have an internal vaginal. They usually start off abdominal and then do vaginal if it doesn't give them the information they are looking for or if it is too early to find anything abdominally.

Mine have always been the same, abdominal first then TV only if needed. Earliest I've been and seen the hb is 6+1 x

Ps. Yay for blueberry chimama!!!


----------



## curlykate

Wow. After a week of being absent from this thread, it`s pretty much impossible to catch up. I did read all of the responses, however it took me forever to get through them, and I can't possibly remember everything that was discussed! So I'll start fresh....
Welcome to all the ladies who have joined us. I wish you all a H&H 9 months. And I'm sorry to see some other ladies have left us. I know that pain all too well, and would never wish it on anyone. Lean on your SOs for support, and hope to see you back in the first tri forum soon.
I've been feeling horrible for the last week. I had to take off Monday and Tuesday from work due to illness. I've been suffering with a cold/sore throat/nausea/fever for the last week. It was the worst on Monday and Tuesday, but I still barely made it through the rest of the week. I was mostly worried about the fever affecting the baby, but thankfully I was able to keep it always under 101. The highest it spiked was 100.8, and some Tylenol quickly brought it down. Either way, I spent the week exhausted and suffering. Thankfully that seems to be past me now.
We also got to meet my new little nephew yesterday. He was born on Monday by ECS after my SIL was unable to push him out. They realized after that the cord was wrapped around his neck several times, so we are all thankful that her pelvis was too small to get him through. We waited to meet him, due to my illness. We wanted to make sure we were healthy and weren't going to pass on any germs. He's so adorable, and it was awesome to see Devin's reaction to him. He's going to love being a big brother, he just doesn't know it yet!!
My MS is subsiding a bit. I'm still feeling nauseous throughout the day, but it's not affecting my eating. I'm also still pretty tired, but that's not as bad as it was when I was sick, so I will take the slight improvement!

Edit to add: Woohoo! So excited that I'm a blueberry now!!


----------



## smawfl

Seems a few of us are struggling to keep up with the pace of this thread.. does anyone think we should split March up to a few different threads? (eg 1-10 March, 11-20th.. etc)


----------



## dan-o

It's always busy like this at first on these due date threads! 

There probably are some smaller ones, I think I saw one in 1st tri :)


----------



## kittykat7210

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2200967-babies-due-march-2015-a.html

this is the smaller one, but i quite like the bigger one, gives me something to read in the evenings when theres not a lot else, but you get to see a lot more people having the same worries you do and people giving advice and stuff, no i like the bigger thread :) xxx


----------



## Bowmans

Laska5 said:


> Awesome! I'll have to check that out!!
> 
> 
> Ok, It's killing me! This week there has ben 4 expecting baby announcements from people I know on facebook! Most of them live in other area's & are due in January- but I can not wait to finally share!!!! I'm hoping there are a few of my friends that are pregnant & just haven't shared as well- I would love to have someone local to go through all this with! I can't believe there has been 4 in just 1 week! It's crazy!

Exactly the same has happened to me 2 girls I know have announced and due in jan. Can't wAit for scan so I can share x


----------



## Kaiecee

I really hope that this time it's a girl after having 4 boys :)


----------



## carlyjade86

I feel like i just wanna sleep til September... Wake me up when it's time for my scan please!!


----------



## Laska5

curlykate said:


> Wow. After a week of being absent from this thread, it`s pretty much impossible to catch up. I did read all of the responses, however it took me forever to get through them, and I can't possibly remember everything that was discussed! So I'll start fresh....
> Welcome to all the ladies who have joined us. I wish you all a H&H 9 months. And I'm sorry to see some other ladies have left us. I know that pain all too well, and would never wish it on anyone. Lean on your SOs for support, and hope to see you back in the first tri forum soon.
> I've been feeling horrible for the last week. I had to take off Monday and Tuesday from work due to illness. I've been suffering with a cold/sore throat/nausea/fever for the last week. It was the worst on Monday and Tuesday, but I still barely made it through the rest of the week. I was mostly worried about the fever affecting the baby, but thankfully I was able to keep it always under 101. The highest it spiked was 100.8, and some Tylenol quickly brought it down. Either way, I spent the week exhausted and suffering. Thankfully that seems to be past me now.
> We also got to meet my new little nephew yesterday. He was born on Monday by ECS after my SIL was unable to push him out. They realized after that the cord was wrapped around his neck several times, so we are all thankful that her pelvis was too small to get him through. We waited to meet him, due to my illness. We wanted to make sure we were healthy and weren't going to pass on any germs. He's so adorable, and it was awesome to see Devin's reaction to him. He's going to love being a big brother, he just doesn't know it yet!!
> My MS is subsiding a bit. I'm still feeling nauseous throughout the day, but it's not affecting my eating. I'm also still pretty tired, but that's not as bad as it was when I was sick, so I will take the slight improvement!
> 
> Edit to add: Woohoo! So excited that I'm a blueberry now!!


wow! Having a sickness while being pregnant is no fun at all! Glad you are feeling better & got to meet your nephew!!


----------



## Teilana

I have to agree that being sick sucks. Cold/sore throat/ stuffy runny nose... The last couple days have been torture :(


----------



## kittykat7210

work today was a nightmare, i felt so dizzy standing up today, i had to go be sick twice! i had felt no sickness for the last week then the day i start back at work its back in full force, typical!!!


----------



## madtowngirl

Still no symptoms for me. I totally don't feel pregnant at all. :(


----------



## Teilana

I'm still not really feeling it except hunger and peeing. Still doesn't really feel real.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hello ladies! I'm back from sleepaway camp. Exhausted, but had tons of fun. I did not brave the zipline. It was just too high up... Also, I would recommend not whacking pregnant boobs with the bow when you release your arrow ;)


----------



## bdb84

I'm not even 4 weeks along yet, so I guess it's silly of me to expect any symptoms. I haven't even missed my projected period yet. I'll feel so much better when the 15th comes and goes with no sighting.


----------



## Laska5

MrsKChicago said:


> Hello ladies! I'm back from sleepaway camp. Exhausted, but had tons of fun. I did not brave the zipline. It was just too high up... Also, I would recommend not whacking pregnant boobs with the bow when you release your arrow ;)

Ouch! I've had that happen even without pregnant boobs!! Glad you had fun otherwise! :)


----------



## Laska5

bdb84 said:


> I'm not even 4 weeks along yet, so I guess it's silly of me to expect any symptoms. I haven't even missed my projected period yet. I'll feel so much better when the 15th comes and goes with no sighting.

I don't think it's crazy! I had crazy cravings the week before I got my BFP at 4+1. I had taken 2 pregnancy tests during week 3 & they were negative so I really didn't know what was going on!


----------



## missfrick

madtowngirl said:


> Still no symptoms for me. I totally don't feel pregnant at all. :(

Mine are so minimal too. My nipples were really hurting, but not my bbs so much, and even that isn't so much. I have no m/s, no cravings, nothing! Maybe some painful gas and twinges, and I've been eating like a piggy, but I don't feel pregnant either...

I felt more pregnant at 3+3 when I got a negative but was so sure I was...


----------



## Kaiecee

I crave marble cheese that's about it and I know the nausea is coming soon :( 
It always does


----------



## ImSoTired

madtowngirl said:


> Still no symptoms for me. I totally don't feel pregnant at all. :(

same here, not much to report at all....


----------



## bucherwurm

So, I told my first person today. I had to go to a bridal shower, and I picked up my cousin on the way. I also was driving my mother. As we were bringing things back out to the car and it was just us, I asked my cousin if she wanted to know a secret and handed her my camera that had the picture of the pregnancy tests. I think she was surprised. She's the only one that's going to know, though. I promise!


----------



## bdb84

The only people that know (besides DH, of course) are my parents and my online friends. I wanted to wait to tell my parents, but my mom and I are incredibly close, and I know that I will need her support if this pregnancy ends badly. Gosh, I feel horrible even writing out that possibility, but it's heavily on my mind.


----------



## Laska5

wow - you all are better than us! I couldn't wait to tell my parents! We told them about 5 days after finding out & have since told some of DH's family & we're having some friends over tomorrow night for dinner & we're telling them as well! We're just too excited to keep it in! We're not making a huge announcement to EVERYONE just those closest to us!


----------



## Menelly

bdb84 said:


> The only people that know (besides DH, of course) are my parents and my online friends. I wanted to wait to tell my parents, but my mom and I are incredibly close, and I know that I will need her support if this pregnancy ends badly. Gosh, I feel horrible even writing out that possibility, but it's heavily on my mind.

I told my mom for the same reason. After a miscarriage and three chemicals... I know I need my mom if anything goes badly. Other than that, it's only online friends I've told so far.

For the record, we'll probably tell everyone else after we see a heartbeat. :)


----------



## bdb84

Menelly said:


> I told my mom for the same reason. After a miscarriage and three chemicals... I know I need my mom if anything goes badly. Other than that, it's only online friends I've told so far.
> 
> For the record, we'll probably tell everyone else after we see a heartbeat. :)

Same here :)


----------



## cmr01

I had symptoms and they have see me to all go away. It makes me nervous. I want to go buy more tests but then I dont want to waste the money.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have 2 more tests left I'll use one tomorrow just to get rid of it


----------



## mkyerby16

:hi: I'm cautiously joining you ladies. I was on bcp for over 8 years and took my last one June 12th, I've gotten 4 bfp's since Friday and they just keep getting darker sooo I guess this is real! Still scared of a chemical or something as I'm only 4 weeks as of tomorrow, but fx'd!! Based on my lmp my edd should be March 24!


----------



## kealz

I can't wait to tell!! I want to tell everyone! :D Obviously dh knows and you guys, going to tell my two best mates when I see them next week, parents at about 8 wks, and everyone else after 12wk scan. :D


----------



## Kaiecee

mkyerby16 said:


> :hi: I'm cautiously joining you ladies. I was on bcp for over 8 years and took my last one June 12th, I've gotten 4 bfp's since Friday and they just keep getting darker sooo I guess this is real! Still scared of a chemical or something as I'm only 4 weeks as of tomorrow, but fx'd!! Based on my lmp my edd should be March 24!

welcolme we have the same due date :)


----------



## Kaiecee

im thinking of waiting a little longer this time to tell everyone just because i dont want to hear anything negitive!

dh told his mom as a joke last month we were expecting so she told fil and told everyone but i know he told everyone as if its a negitive thing :(


----------



## Loozle

Morning ladies! I have a dilemma this morning. I got up this morning with a tiny little bump. Usually I'm my normal self in the morning and as the day goes on, the bloating starts and I end the day looking 6 months pregnant :haha:
I went to get ready for work and I can't breathe if I do my trousers up. I'm most comfortable in leggings but I look really obviously pregnant in leggings. I don't know what to wear for work! The good thing is that I work in a pre-school so I don't have to wear office wear, and we actually break up for the summer next Tuesday! After that I'm not back at work until the 2nd week in September :happydance:


----------



## sportysgirl

Morning.

Over the weekend I got my :bfp: :happydance:

I am a little cautious after having a miscarriage in March but plan to take each day at a time and enjoy being pregnant. Have only told my hubby so far, due date is 19th March which is my daughters birthday! 

Happy and healthy 9 months to us all. :kiss:


----------



## mkyerby16

I want to tell my mom first and asap, but her bday is the 31st so I'm trying to hold out until then to tell her. I'll be about 6 weeks. After that we'll tell DH's parents and then the rest of the family. After my 8 week scan I'll put it on FB for any remaining friends and family. My coworker knew all along we were trying so she knows already(it's just us two on the night shift). I have a bit of a weird circumstance.. I'm an xray tech so I really do need to declare my pregnancy to work asap so they can order a fetal radiation monitor badge for me but I'm scared of telling them and then something happening and I hate for everyone at work to know before my own mom does... what if someone accidently says something on facebook! Two nurses found out yesterday bc they guessed as I was going extra far away when I took xrays in ICU. I didn't know I was being that obvious but they so called me out :haha:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

We told oh mum and a few of our close friends so far going to tell my mum today and I feel so nervous lol I think il some how use dd to tell her haha.

I have quite a few tests left lol I have a frer and lots of cheapies as I'd just ordered more right before getting my bfp lol


----------



## chrislo4

dan-o said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies:flower: I wiped fresh red blood with a very small clot. Added to the lack of breast soreness & nausea over the last 2 days I thought the worst. I put a pad on last night & went to bed to let nature take it's course but there was no more blood. DH sweetly bought home a CB digi last night which this morning said 3+ unlike a few days ago where it said 2-3. I said id try & relax during this pregnancy but how can i when things like this happen?! I am a believer in what will be will be so if it happens,it happens. I will keep you updated! xx
> 
> Gosh how scarey, glad it's settled now and the cb digi has reassured you, are you getting an early scan?Click to expand...

Sorry hun, just saw this! If the bleeding had continued over the weekend then I would have seen my GP today but *touch wood* ive had nothing since. Having an internal really puts me off, which is surprising considering what we sometimes go through during pregnancy & childbirth!!


----------



## kittykat7210

i'm not enjoying my talks with doctor's and things at the moment, they all seem so huffy, i feel like a nuisance, people forever asking how many weeks i am and me having to say i'm not sure because i have incredibly irregular periods. the midwife lady on the phone today actually sighed!!! it doesn't seem as fun as i thought it would be, i guess i just expected people to be nice to me


----------



## chrislo4

That's abit crappy Kitty. Has no one suggested an early scan for you? x


----------



## kittykat7210

chrislo4 said:


> That's abit crappy Kitty. Has no one suggested an early scan for you? x

they've suggested it, but i never seemed to have got it, i dont know, i'll see what they say at my appointment tomorrow, i'll push the point but i just feel abit deflated today :( xxx


----------



## chrislo4

kittykat7210 said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> That's abit crappy Kitty. Has no one suggested an early scan for you? x
> 
> they've suggested it, but i never seemed to have got it, i dont know, i'll see what they say at my appointment tomorrow, i'll push the point but i just feel abit deflated today :( xxxClick to expand...

Sorry I was just reading your thread about having your booking appointment tomorrow. The midwife may refer you for a dating scan if she is unsure on how far long you are. This happened to a friend of mine due to irregular periods. I think first trimester is a lonely place esp when it's your first. I think you'll feel better tomorrow hun xx


----------



## kittykat7210

chrislo4 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> That's abit crappy Kitty. Has no one suggested an early scan for you? x
> 
> they've suggested it, but i never seemed to have got it, i dont know, i'll see what they say at my appointment tomorrow, i'll push the point but i just feel abit deflated today :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry I was just reading your thread about having your booking appointment tomorrow. The midwife may refer you for a dating scan if she is unsure on how far long you are. This happened to a friend of mine due to irregular periods. I think first trimester is a lonely place esp when it's your first. I think you'll feel better tomorrow hun xxClick to expand...

thank you sweetie, i hope so, i'll be excited when i can actually tell people, it'll be my mums first grandchild so i hope she'll be excited with me :) xx


----------



## MegNE922

First US today! We wanted to wait to tell our family and friends until we saw or hear the HB. I may have told my best friend lol. I just had to tell someone! We were grocery shopping and I told her I need spaghetti sauce and grabbed the Preggo brand put it to my belly and we started crying. In the middle of the isle. Lol. 
But today we want to tell my MIL if we can sneak over to see her before she heads to work & we'll tell my dad at dinner tomorrow the other family will be told later this week I think. 
It's so exciting and hard to keep it in. I'm trying to hold my tounge and not tell some close coworkers. 
Xo ladies hope you're feeling FANTASTIC!! Make sure you tell your beans you love them everyday.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MegNE922

Btw watched the " week 6 " video on what to expect when you're expecting. I have a dinosaur growing in there! lol. Long neck and nubby little limbs.&#128514;


----------



## Laska5

MegNE922 said:


> Btw watched the " week 6 " video on what to expect when you're expecting. I have a dinosaur growing in there! lol. Long neck and nubby little limbs.&#128514;

hehe! Hubby & I watched that too yesterday! Very exciting times!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

sportysgirl said:


> Morning.
> 
> Over the weekend I got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I am a little cautious after having a miscarriage in March but plan to take each day at a time and enjoy being pregnant. Have only told my hubby so far, due date is 19th March which is my daughters birthday!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to us all. :kiss:

Congrats!


----------



## kwynia

In addition to the nausea, constipation, bloating and insomnia I have been so sweaty. I sweat all night and put deodorant on twice a day!


----------



## bdb84

Congratulations to all the new ladies! Wishing you all a happy, healthy 9 months. <3



Loozle said:


> Morning ladies! I have a dilemma this morning. I got up this morning with a tiny little bump. Usually I'm my normal self in the morning and as the day goes on, the bloating starts and I end the day looking 6 months pregnant :haha:

I have a feeling I'll be the same way since this is my third child as well. Hopefully this just means the awkward "pregnant, but look fat" stage will be very short lived this time around. :blush:



chrislo4 said:


> The midwife may refer you for a dating scan if she is unsure on how far long you are. This happened to a friend of mine due to irregular periods. I think first trimester is a lonely place esp when it's your first. I think you'll feel better tomorrow hun xx

Yes, this was my situation when I was pregnant with my daughter. I was unsure of my due date as I didn't get a BFP until I was 11 days late. We were TTC, so I started testing a few days before AF was due. We had an u/s and it determined that I ovulated a week later than usual.


----------



## bdb84

There's a distinct difference here, right? The top was taken yesterday, and the bottom this morning. Since I'm not even technically "late" yet, I'm incredibly paranoid about a chemical pregnancy. 

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/9abd9391-66dc-4cf7-9bb8-54d78622ed7f_zpsb205466e.jpg


----------



## Laska5

bdb84 said:


> There's a distinct difference here, right? The top was taken yesterday, and the bottom this morning. Since I'm not even technically "late" yet, I'm incredibly paranoid about a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/9abd9391-66dc-4cf7-9bb8-54d78622ed7f_zpsb205466e.jpg

most definitely the bottom is darker! Congrats!


----------



## smawfl

Yes definitely bdb


----------



## NellyLou

Definite darker line on the lower one! My tests looked similar :) Congrats!


----------



## Menelly

Kaiecee said:


> mkyerby16 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I'm cautiously joining you ladies. I was on bcp for over 8 years and took my last one June 12th, I've gotten 4 bfp's since Friday and they just keep getting darker sooo I guess this is real! Still scared of a chemical or something as I'm only 4 weeks as of tomorrow, but fx'd!! Based on my lmp my edd should be March 24!
> 
> welcolme we have the same due date :)Click to expand...

I'm with you two, even though I know I'll have baby at 36-37 weeks. Still fun to share in the milestones together. :)


----------



## Menelly

Laska5 said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> There's a distinct difference here, right? The top was taken yesterday, and the bottom this morning. Since I'm not even technically "late" yet, I'm incredibly paranoid about a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/9abd9391-66dc-4cf7-9bb8-54d78622ed7f_zpsb205466e.jpg
> 
> most definitely the bottom is darker! Congrats!Click to expand...

Bottom is much darker, I think you're good. :)


----------



## Mas1118

I go for my scan today to check on the bleeding. Im kinda feeling not very hopeful. So worried. I wish things could be different. Part of me thinks - why would I think this would work so easily and the other part thinks, we have done so much for this and it finally is going to happen for us! Wish me luck. I guess it can go either way.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck with ur scan, let us know how it goes. 

Welcome to the new people :D


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Good luck with everyone's scans today!! :)


----------



## bdb84

Mas1118 said:


> I go for my scan today to check on the bleeding. Im kinda feeling not very hopeful. So worried. I wish things could be different. Part of me thinks - why would I think this would work so easily and the other part thinks, we have done so much for this and it finally is going to happen for us! Wish me luck. I guess it can go either way.

Praying for good news :hugs:


----------



## bdb84

I'm at my doctor's right now waiting to have my blood drawn. I'm so nervous :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bdb84 said:


> There's a distinct difference here, right? The top was taken yesterday, and the bottom this morning. Since I'm not even technically "late" yet, I'm incredibly paranoid about a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/9abd9391-66dc-4cf7-9bb8-54d78622ed7f_zpsb205466e.jpg

Definately darker on bottom one, congrats


----------



## mkyerby16

Just called and made my 1st appt (8 weeks) for August 13th! A month seems so far away to know if all is well! It was exciting to hear the lady tell me congrats though. :haha:


----------



## cmr01

Is anyone gaining weight yet? Ive noticed ever since I found out, ive consistently gained 1lb a day. Nothings changed so much on what I eat. I snack more than meals. My belly is definitely getting harder and bigger. Makes me nervous thinking im having twins. Making nervous...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol mine be due about the 15the with my dates (ov dates) but would be due about the 8th with nhs dates ( lmp) so not sure which il go off yet. I booked an apt for Wednesday to let them know and get some gaviscon for my heartburn.


----------



## chrislo4

bdb84 said:


> There's a distinct difference here, right? The top was taken yesterday, and the bottom this morning. Since I'm not even technically "late" yet, I'm incredibly paranoid about a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/9abd9391-66dc-4cf7-9bb8-54d78622ed7f_zpsb205466e.jpg

Definitely a difference chick & definitely a BFP!! Congrats x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

cmr01 said:


> Is anyone gaining weight yet? Ive noticed ever since I found out, ive consistently gained 1lb a day. Nothings changed so much on what I eat. I snack more than meals. My belly is definitely getting harder and bigger. Makes me nervous thinking im having twins. Making nervous...

It's funny u say that, I'm currently 3week going off ovulation and this morning noticed a little bump under my t-shirt n bigger bbs so its defo showing already which seemed weird even thou I'm on my 2nd pregnancy now


----------



## bdb84

I doubt it's actually baby weight gain that is making you gain that consistently, cmr01. It's probably just water weight from retaining excess bloat. At least I hope so :blush: I do not weigh myself, and have strict orders not to (past eating disorder history), but my tummy is definitely not flat right now. I get bloated EASILY, and since this will be my third pregnancy I have a feeling that I will show a lot sooner. 

So, I had my blood drawn, and I should know by 3-4 this afternoon. I'm incredibly nervous, but I took another FRER and it's much darker than yesterday's (the above tests are Answer brand- yes, someone please make me stop!).


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bdb84 said:


> I doubt it's actually baby weight gain that is making you gain that consistently, cmr01. It's probably just water weight from retaining excess bloat. At least I hope so :blush: I do not weigh myself, and have strict orders not to (past eating disorder history), but my tummy is definitely not flat right now. I get bloated EASILY, and since this will be my third pregnancy I have a feeling that I will show a lot sooner.
> 
> So, I had my blood drawn, and I should know by 3-4 this afternoon. I'm incredibly nervous, but I took another FRER and it's much darker than yesterday's (the above tests are Answer brand- yes, someone please make me stop!).

Good luck with stop testing lol iv tested for a week after getting my bfp


----------



## frenchie35

@cmr : I agree with bdb that's it's not necessarily baby weight that you would be gaining. In early pregnancy your blood volume increases quite a bit, and also your digestion slows down. So the food you eat sticks around a bit longer than normal, so your weight would be higher. You can check out images on babycenter or other websites to see how tiny your baby is and how little space it takes up in your tummy. What you are feeling are side effects of pregnancy and not the baby itself. Don't worry though. It's normal to feel different because your body IS changing.


----------



## Menelly

I want to scream at the OB. I was told they wouldn't do bloods till Thursday. Hello, the idea of asking for a progesterone screen was because of multiple chemicals. Waiting till Thursday is effing pointless.

Granted, my tests keep getting darker, so I think I'm OK, but it's still annoying as hell. She's like "but you can take a home test on Wed if you want!" I'm all "I have like 35 positive tests right now. Can I come get my bloodwork? I'll bring a positive test with me..." 

I hate them very much right now. Grr.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I forget to check the thread for a few days and it's impossible to catch up. 

My sickness is getting really bad. I'm not actually vomiting, so doubt the doctor will give me anything (can they even prescribe any meds for sickness now?) but I feel sick 24/7 and feel constantly on the verge of vomiting. Almost all foods make me feel like I'm going to throw up. I'm concerned I'm going to end up losing weight. All I'm managing to eat are plain crackers and ice pops. 

My boobs are insanely sore.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've gained a little weight, but I haven't weighed myself for a few days, so I don't know how much. Just a few pounds, I hope. I've been hungry all the time and no nausea, so it's bound to happen. I'm trying to watch the junk food and eat healthier to avoid it getting too bad. 

I just signed up for Bumpbox, a monthly subscription box for pregnant ladies. The reviews looked good, so I hope I like it! I used to get Birchbox, which was nice, but I don't really wear makeup so it ended up being kind of a waste of money. The one I found looks like it's a good mix of lotiony stuff and other items (the reviews had books, baby toys, cookies, etc). I can't wait for the first one!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I refuse to own a scale, so I'm not sure about weight gain... But there is definitely some bloat!

Talked to my doctor this morning & they want to monitor me closer, so I am having betas done every 48 hours. (My poor arms look like I've been doing heroin for years. These people drawing my blood aren't very good at it!) I had one this morning & now I wait for the results. Still spotting a bit, so FX!


----------



## kgriffin

Never heard off bumpbox but sounds like a really fun idea!


----------



## MrsKChicago

kgriffin said:


> Never heard off bumpbox but sounds like a really fun idea!

There are a bunch of different pregnancy boxes I found, so if you're thinking of doing one, take a look at all the choices. Some are more beauty focused, some have more baby items, there's one that's all fashion and maternity clothes, one of them looked like it would be great for someone with lots of nausea. I'll let you all know how I like the Bumpbox when it comes.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> kgriffin said:
> 
> 
> Never heard off bumpbox but sounds like a really fun idea!
> 
> There are a bunch of different pregnancy boxes I found, so if you're thinking of doing one, take a look at all the choices. Some are more beauty focused, some have more baby items, there's one that's all fashion and maternity clothes, one of them looked like it would be great for someone with lots of nausea. I'll let you all know how I like the Bumpbox when it comes.Click to expand...

Is it bumpbox.com and is it UK or US?


----------



## dan-o

That bump box thing is a lovely idea!

Snowbunnie, good luck for your next beta, not that you need it going by the last one!

Bdb84 the second test is deffo darker!!! Yay!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's US, and I think it's getbumpbox.com. I'm sure there's something similar in the UK, though! Maybe one of these? https://www.parentdish.co.uk/kids/monthly-subscription-boxes-for-parents-craft-beauty-baby-toddlers/ If I lived there I might have to do the first because Toucan was my nephew's nickname before he was born ;)


----------



## dan-o

Mas1118 said:


> I go for my scan today to check on the bleeding. Im kinda feeling not very hopeful. So worried. I wish things could be different. Part of me thinks - why would I think this would work so easily and the other part thinks, we have done so much for this and it finally is going to happen for us! Wish me luck. I guess it can go either way.




MegNE922 said:


> First US today! We wanted to wait to tell our family and friends until we saw or hear the HB. I may have told my best friend lol. I just had to tell someone! We were grocery shopping and I told her I need spaghetti sauce and grabbed the Preggo brand put it to my belly and we started crying. In the middle of the isle. Lol.
> But today we want to tell my MIL if we can sneak over to see her before she heads to work & we'll tell my dad at dinner tomorrow the other family will be told later this week I think.
> It's so exciting and hard to keep it in. I'm trying to hold my tounge and not tell some close coworkers.
> Xo ladies hope you're feeling FANTASTIC!! Make sure you tell your beans you love them everyday.&#10084;&#65039;


Good luck for both your ultrasounds ladies, hope everything goes fab :) looking forward to updates!!


----------



## dan-o

cmr01 said:


> Is anyone gaining weight yet? Ive noticed ever since I found out, ive consistently gained 1lb a day. Nothings changed so much on what I eat. I snack more than meals. My belly is definitely getting harder and bigger. Makes me nervous thinking im having twins. Making nervous...

Girth definitely! In the last week my shorts have gone from falling off to snug around the waist lol! Ah well plenty of time to get toned again next year :D I've always been prone to early bloat, and showing early, guess I'm just lucky like that lol!


----------



## dan-o

mkyerby16 said:


> :hi: I'm cautiously joining you ladies. I was on bcp for over 8 years and took my last one June 12th, I've gotten 4 bfp's since Friday and they just keep getting darker sooo I guess this is real! Still scared of a chemical or something as I'm only 4 weeks as of tomorrow, but fx'd!! Based on my lmp my edd should be March 24!




sportysgirl said:


> Morning.
> 
> Over the weekend I got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I am a little cautious after having a miscarriage in March but plan to take each day at a time and enjoy being pregnant. Have only told my hubby so far, due date is 19th March which is my daughters birthday!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to us all. :kiss:

Congratulations on your bfps and welcome!! :cloud9:


----------



## Laska5

CoffeePuffin said:


> I forget to check the thread for a few days and it's impossible to catch up.
> 
> My sickness is getting really bad. I'm not actually vomiting, so doubt the doctor will give me anything (can they even prescribe any meds for sickness now?) but I feel sick 24/7 and feel constantly on the verge of vomiting. Almost all foods make me feel like I'm going to throw up. I'm concerned I'm going to end up losing weight. All I'm managing to eat are plain crackers and ice pops.
> 
> My boobs are insanely sore.


The doctor should be able to prescribe your zofran which is to treat nausea- it's safe during pregnancy. Just ask for some! 


Like others on here, I'm noticing some weight gain too, especially in the abdominal area- in the shower today looking down, I definitely had a stomach pooch, it shocked me just a bit! 

My boobs have also been incredibly sore when I get up in the middle of the night to pee & when I get up in the mornings. Then as I get up & around, it's much better.


----------



## kwynia

I called and set up my first OB visit, July 30th 1:30. Then hastily decided I needed to poas, used a weeks estimator digital and got pregnant 1-2 weeks, but I'm about 3 weeks from ovulation. It wasn't much of a hold but I was really hoping to see 2-3 weeks on the display. Should I test again in the morning or just try not to think about it? I'm going crazy!


----------



## dan-o

CoffeePuffin said:


> I forget to check the thread for a few days and it's impossible to catch up.
> 
> My sickness is getting really bad. I'm not actually vomiting, so doubt the doctor will give me anything (can they even prescribe any meds for sickness now?) but I feel sick 24/7 and feel constantly on the verge of vomiting. Almost all foods make me feel like I'm going to throw up. I'm concerned I'm going to end up losing weight. All I'm managing to eat are plain crackers and ice pops.
> 
> My boobs are insanely sore.

Sounds terrible, I sometimes wish we could fast forward to 2nd tri. :hugs:
Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

The logical thing is to try no to worry about it. There are huge variations in HCG from woman to woman, and the diluted pee makes for even more variation. And you're not supposed to rely on those tests to determine how pregnant you are. But realistically, if it will ease your mind and won't break the bank, it might be best to just give in. Sometimes you have to humor yourself!


----------



## dan-o

Kwynia, I hate those tests, they never work for me! I have read countless stories on here of them not being accurate if your pee is diluted at all. Maybe try again tomorrow? I wouldn't expect a 3+ with concentrated pee until after the 5w mark tho xx


----------



## HopefulInNL

Hi Ladies.

I just came across this thread (it's been awhile since I've logged into BnB, but now that I am pregnant, I thought I should :winkwink:) and thought I should join you all.

I found out a little over a week ago that I am pregnant! We have been actively trying for just under 3 years. We had miscarriage in Feb of 2013, so I am thrilled to get a BFP. Scared though! I'm only 4w6d...but, I just have a different feeling this time! Our EDD is March 18th. First appointment is August 12th! I did go in last Monday for beta's and everything looked great!


----------



## Menelly

I have the opposite freak out. I went from a neg digi to a 2-3 week digi in 5 days. I'm starting to freak out about molar pregnancy. 

There is ALWAYS something to freak out about, especially in first tri. :(


----------



## chrislo4

HopefulInNL said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I just came across this thread (it's been awhile since I've logged into BnB, but now that I am pregnant, I thought I should :winkwink:) and thought I should join you all.
> 
> I found out a little over a week ago that I am pregnant! We have been actively trying for just under 3 years. We had miscarriage in Feb of 2013, so I am thrilled to get a BFP. Scared though! I'm only 4w6d...but, I just have a different feeling this time! Our EDD is March 18th. First appointment is August 12th! I did go in last Monday for beta's and everything looked great!

Congrats on your bfp!! x


----------



## kwynia

I might test in the morning to see what it says, it was so impulsive, I should have waited for a longer hold. All my symptoms are still going strong and I haven't had any spotting so I guess I will just try not to think about it too much. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kwynia said:


> I called and set up my first OB visit, July 30th 1:30. Then hastily decided I needed to poas, used a weeks estimator digital and got pregnant 1-2 weeks, but I'm about 3 weeks from ovulation. It wasn't much of a hold but I was really hoping to see 2-3 weeks on the display. Should I test again in the morning or just try not to think about it? I'm going crazy!

I had two digis before I got my bfp lol on the day I got my bfp (af due day) I used one of my digi got 1-2. I then did another one 6days later and got 2-3 so it was reliable for me, I'd have been one day short of 3week. Do what others have said test on a non diluted fmu


----------



## ImSoTired

So I'm still getting very few symptoms here and I think I am about 4w5days or so, but can't be sure yet. Did any of you who already have children not get sore breasts with your subsequent pregnancies? Or perhaps it took a bit longer to get symptoms? I'm so nervous because I just don't feel pregnant and with my first I had cramping and sore breasts before I even was due for my period. I'm worried something might not be right with my hormones or something.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Don't worry every pregnancy is different


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes Dan-o! I'd love to fast forward! Even just 2 weeks so I can have a dating scan, see baby's heartbeat, and maybe get a few distinctive symptoms!


----------



## missfrick

So much going on!

Welcome and congrats to all the new BFPs.

Good luck today on your scans ladies!

For me, turns out my body was just playing mean jokes on me, worrying me with that u/s and little Squiggles was hiding. I got my betas back from Friday and they are over 12,000 (doubling in under 48 hours), and last night I had really bad nausea, carried over to today, and my bbs are finally starting to hurt. I am no longer worried, I know Squiggles was just playing shy, and that in a week and a half there will totally be a heartbeat and fetal pole. I am SOOOOO relieved when I got my betas back.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, Missfrick!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> So much going on!
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all the new BFPs.
> 
> Good luck today on your scans ladies!
> 
> For me, turns out my body was just playing mean jokes on me, worrying me with that u/s and little Squiggles was hiding. I got my betas back from Friday and they are over 12,000 (doubling in under 48 hours), and last night I had really bad nausea, carried over to today, and my bbs are finally starting to hurt. I am no longer worried, I know Squiggles was just playing shy, and that in a week and a half there will totally be a heartbeat and fetal pole. I am SOOOOO relieved when I got my betas back.

That's great news , yay


----------



## Menelly

ImSoTired said:


> So I'm still getting very few symptoms here and I think I am about 4w5days or so, but can't be sure yet. Did any of you who already have children not get sore breasts with your subsequent pregnancies? Or perhaps it took a bit longer to get symptoms? I'm so nervous because I just don't feel pregnant and with my first I had cramping and sore breasts before I even was due for my period. I'm worried something might not be right with my hormones or something.

I'm getting other symptoms, but I'm not getting sore breasts at all. I'm thinking with two previous breastfed kids, my boobs are mostly done stretching. LOL


----------



## Menelly

missfrick said:


> So much going on!
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all the new BFPs.
> 
> Good luck today on your scans ladies!
> 
> For me, turns out my body was just playing mean jokes on me, worrying me with that u/s and little Squiggles was hiding. I got my betas back from Friday and they are over 12,000 (doubling in under 48 hours), and last night I had really bad nausea, carried over to today, and my bbs are finally starting to hurt. I am no longer worried, I know Squiggles was just playing shy, and that in a week and a half there will totally be a heartbeat and fetal pole. I am SOOOOO relieved when I got my betas back.

Yay, that's awesome! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Menelly said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> So I'm still getting very few symptoms here and I think I am about 4w5days or so, but can't be sure yet. Did any of you who already have children not get sore breasts with your subsequent pregnancies? Or perhaps it took a bit longer to get symptoms? I'm so nervous because I just don't feel pregnant and with my first I had cramping and sore breasts before I even was due for my period. I'm worried something might not be right with my hormones or something.
> 
> I'm getting other symptoms, but I'm not getting sore breasts at all. I'm thinking with two previous breastfed kids, my boobs are mostly done stretching. LOLClick to expand...

Thank you so much for responding! I'm hoping that is it, because I did breastfeed my daughter maybe this time the hormones just aren't having the same effects on my boobs. I'm getting small symptoms here and there but nothing that's making me really feel pregnant. Why does the first tri have to be so nerve wracking!?


----------



## carlyjade86

I have nothing either... Boobs feel heavier but they aren't sore... No sickness (but never have) I am tired, but that's story of my life! Lol. And I did cry today which I did when pregnant with DD ALOT! Usually I'm a right hard faced cow lol


----------



## ImSoTired

carlyjade86 said:


> I have nothing either... Boobs feel heavier but they aren't sore... No sickness (but never have) I am tired, but that's story of my life! Lol. And I did cry today which I did when pregnant with DD ALOT! Usually I'm a right hard faced cow lol

That's exactly it. I feel like maybe my boobs are a tiny bit fuller, or heavier but not painful like they were last time. And I never got morning sickness with my daughter either. Just occasional nausea. I have had a touch of nausea this time but it's really very inconsistent and may just be due to my nerves and not the pregnancy. I'm finding it difficult to relax just worrying about every little thing. :dohh:


----------



## yotamama

Had my beta's drawn today for some peace of mind. We shall see where the levels are hopefully tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## carlyjade86

ImSoTired said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> I have nothing either... Boobs feel heavier but they aren't sore... No sickness (but never have) I am tired, but that's story of my life! Lol. And I did cry today which I did when pregnant with DD ALOT! Usually I'm a right hard faced cow lol
> 
> That's exactly it. I feel like maybe my boobs are a tiny bit fuller, or heavier but not painful like they were last time. And I never got morning sickness with my daughter either. Just occasional nausea. I have had a touch of nausea this time but it's really very inconsistent and may just be due to my nerves and not the pregnancy. I'm finding it difficult to relax just worrying about every little thing. :dohh:Click to expand...

Easier said than done but try to relax hunni... I'm actually quite chilled myself this time around. Just a bit bored of the whole "keep it under wraps" stuff... I hate this waiting game! Would like to go to sleep and be woken up in September when it's scan time... Wouldn't that be lovely? 
My appetite has decreased a bit but I'm putting that down to still being a bit in shock. No nausea for me yet tho. Suppose I had a bit with Elsie but that passed as soon as I ate... I am going to be wishing away the summer holidays this year I know!! Lol xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm curious about something. For those of you with food aversions, what do they actually feel like? Everything I read talks about nausea, revulsion, etc. There are a few foods that I just Do Not Want, but the idea of eating them or watching other people eat them doesn't make me sick or anything. I'm not sure if I'm having legit pregnancy aversions, or if I just haven't been in a very beefy mood for a few weeks. I feel like the only meat I want these days is pork.


----------



## smawfl

I had an aversion to carrots last time. Couldn't even look at them!


----------



## Menelly

With my son, I would literally weep and vomit if I smelled oranges. Nothing made me sick faster. 

This time, so far, it's only when I try to eat it. Chicken activates my gag reflex and I want to puke.


----------



## Loozle

Menelly said:


> I have the opposite freak out. I went from a neg digi to a 2-3 week digi in 5 days. I'm starting to freak out about molar pregnancy.
> 
> There is ALWAYS something to freak out about, especially in first tri. :(

I had a negative at 8dpo, 1-2 at 9dpo and 2-3 at 12dpo, I didn't know that it could mean its a molar pregnancy? How would I know if it is?


----------



## Bowmans

So today I ended up in a&e after having bright red bleeding got to go back Wednesday for a scan - pregnancy is not easy :-(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Bowmans said:


> So today I ended up in a&e after having bright red bleeding got to go back Wednesday for a scan - pregnancy is not easy :-(


I hope all is ok :hugs: I have my fx for u


----------



## molly86

Oh sorry to hear that bowmans. Hope everything turns out ok. Apparently we're not having it easy in this thread. I've made an appointment to go the early pregnancy unit tomorrow as I've been bleeding all day today. Not a huge amount but it is scaring me. Luckily they can fit me in at 10 o'clock tomorrow morning. Haven't got a clue what they'll do there. But I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Menelly

Loozle said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I have the opposite freak out. I went from a neg digi to a 2-3 week digi in 5 days. I'm starting to freak out about molar pregnancy.
> 
> There is ALWAYS something to freak out about, especially in first tri. :(
> 
> I had a negative at 8dpo, 1-2 at 9dpo and 2-3 at 12dpo, I didn't know that it could mean its a molar pregnancy? How would I know if it is?Click to expand...

I honestly have zero idea. It's just something floating through my head making me worry constantly.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

My doctor just called & I am at 443! I was 146 on Saturday, so things are looking GOOD! So so happy right now! :)


----------



## chrislo4

Bowmans said:


> So today I ended up in a&e after having bright red bleeding got to go back Wednesday for a scan - pregnancy is not easy :-(




molly86 said:


> Oh sorry to hear that bowmans. Hope everything turns out ok. Apparently we're not having it easy in this thread. I've made an appointment to go the early pregnancy unit tomorrow as I've been bleeding all day today. Not a huge amount but it is scaring me. Luckily they can fit me in at 10 o'clock tomorrow morning. Haven't got a clue what they'll do there. But I'll update tomorrow.


Sorry to hear this ladies. My fingers are crossed for both of you :flower:

I wiped fresh blood on Saturday once but *touch wood* ive had nothing since so didn't visit the GP. I'm trying to just relax & go with it but im constantly thinking I'll wipe blood again and it will be worse. I forgot how worrying first trimester can be! xx


----------



## molly86

chrislo4 said:


> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> So today I ended up in a&e after having bright red bleeding got to go back Wednesday for a scan - pregnancy is not easy :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry to hear that bowmans. Hope everything turns out ok. Apparently we're not having it easy in this thread. I've made an appointment to go the early pregnancy unit tomorrow as I've been bleeding all day today. Not a huge amount but it is scaring me. Luckily they can fit me in at 10 o'clock tomorrow morning. Haven't got a clue what they'll do there. But I'll update tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this ladies. My fingers are crossed for both of you :flower:
> 
> I wiped fresh blood on Saturday once but *touch wood* ive had nothing since so didn't visit the GP. I'm trying to just relax & go with it but im constantly thinking I'll wipe blood again and it will be worse. I forgot how worrying first trimester can be! xxClick to expand...

Hopefully that was just a one off for you then. Didn't think spotting/bleeding was that common but based on the number of people experiencing it in on here it seems to be fairly common. It's actually quite reassuring. I was originally panicking but now I'm feeling a little more relaxed.


----------



## bdb84

Bowmans said:


> So today I ended up in a&e after having bright red bleeding got to go back Wednesday for a scan - pregnancy is not easy :-(

I'll be praying for you :hugs:




molly86 said:


> Oh sorry to hear that bowmans. Hope everything turns out ok. Apparently we're not having it easy in this thread. I've made an appointment to go the early pregnancy unit tomorrow as I've been bleeding all day today. Not a huge amount but it is scaring me. Luckily they can fit me in at 10 o'clock tomorrow morning. Haven't got a clue what they'll do there. But I'll update tomorrow.

Same for you, Mama :hugs:



sn0wbunnie said:


> My doctor just called & I am at 443! I was 146 on Saturday, so things are looking GOOD! So so happy right now! :)

:happydance:


----------



## bdb84

AFM- still waiting on my nurse to call with my beta results. I'm not even sure what I can expect. I know that >5-50 is normal for 3 weeks, but I'm not exactly sure how far along I am. I could be 2 days off. At the latest, though, 3w6d.


----------



## Mas1118

We lost the baby - hcg down to 21 - nothing left to show up on the u/s.


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry Mas :(


----------



## Menelly

I'm so sorry Mas. :(


----------



## Laska5

Mas1118 said:


> We lost the baby - hcg down to 21 - nothing left to show up on the u/s.

oh so heartbreaking. So sorry Mas!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Oh Mas, I'm so so sorry!!! :(


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm so sorry Mas :(:(:(:(


----------



## bdb84

Mas, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

MrsKChicago said:


> Hello ladies! I'm back from sleepaway camp. Exhausted, but had tons of fun. I did not brave the zipline. It was just too high up... Also, I would recommend not whacking pregnant boobs with the bow when you release your arrow ;)

I wouldn't have done the zip line either! I'm scared of heights though :haha:



bdb84 said:


> The only people that know (besides DH, of course) are my parents and my online friends. I wanted to wait to tell my parents, but my mom and I are incredibly close, and I know that I will need her support if this pregnancy ends badly. Gosh, I feel horrible even writing out that possibility, but it's heavily on my mind.

I'm waiting too...I think most of us fear the worst, unfortunately. It's always in the back of my mind. 



kwynia said:


> I called and set up my first OB visit, July 30th 1:30. Then hastily decided I needed to poas, used a weeks estimator digital and got pregnant 1-2 weeks, but I'm about 3 weeks from ovulation. It wasn't much of a hold but I was really hoping to see 2-3 weeks on the display. Should I test again in the morning or just try not to think about it? I'm going crazy!

I got 1-2 weeks on a digi then went and had my blood drawn the same morning and my level was over 250. Don't read into those tests too much. 



MrsKChicago said:


> I'm curious about something. For those of you with food aversions, what do they actually feel like? Everything I read talks about nausea, revulsion, etc. There are a few foods that I just Do Not Want, but the idea of eating them or watching other people eat them doesn't make me sick or anything. I'm not sure if I'm having legit pregnancy aversions, or if I just haven't been in a very beefy mood for a few weeks. I feel like the only meat I want these days is pork.

I have an aversion to raw ground beef. When I try to cook it, if I smell it I start gagging and feel like I'm going to vomit!



Mas1118 said:


> We lost the baby - hcg down to 21 - nothing left to show up on the u/s.

Devastating, so sorry to hear that :hugs:




I had a lot to catch up on! I'm a blueberry today! :wohoo: My next scan is set for next Tuesday the 22nd :happydance: I'm excited but I know once the day comes I'll be scared out of my mind, like always! I felt sick this morning at work but not enough to puke. I was so tired though, I think that's what was making me sick. I could barely stand it :(

Welcome new people!


----------



## missfrick

So sorry Mas :hugs:


----------



## bdb84

I heard back from my nurse finally.

I'm somewhere between 3w4d and 3w6d.. HCG came back at 37 and my Progesterone is 21.something. She said my HCG is right on for an early pregnancy (haven't missed my period yet), and that my prog. is really good. 

I just can't help but worry that an HCG of 37 sounds low. Thoughts?


----------



## mariemongrain

I am between 6.5 and 7.5 weeks pregnant. Not quite sure because my cycle was irregular. I had my blood work done last week and am waiting for an appointment with the ob-gyn. I would be due around March 5th, 2015. I really love that March-Mallow logo. So far, I have only been extremely tired (napping once to three times a day for hours at a time), very hungry (every hour and a half I have to eat), sore breasts (but nothing major; I have to sleep with a sport's bra), and have to go the washroom more often. Other than that, I feel pretty good. Now, just hoping it continues well! Congrats to all of you and sorry for your losses to those I read.


----------



## madtowngirl

bdb84 said:


> I heard back from my nurse finally.
> 
> I'm somewhere between 3w4d and 3w6d.. HCG came back at 37 and my Progesterone is 21.something. She said my HCG is right on for an early pregnancy (haven't missed my period yet), and that my prog. is really good.
> 
> I just can't help but worry that an HCG of 37 sounds low. Thoughts?

According to this, 37 is within the normal range for 3 weeks, and even into 4 weeks.


----------



## bdb84

madtowngirl said:


> According to this, 37 is within the normal range for 3 weeks, and even into 4 weeks.

Thank you!


----------



## MegNE922

We saw out little sweet pea today! HB was 99 &#128149; hubs and I both cried. 
Our next appointment is the 28th when I'm 8 weeks. 
They did an internal US.....AWKWARD! But amazing. My new doc is the best. Sweetest guy ever. Can in grabbed my hands an said "so you were coming in for infertility? BUT YOU GOT IT DONE! Good for you!" He was so nice and honest. He said 100 women will get pregnant. 15 will have a miscarriage, I'm telling you it's not your fault. It's I coded in the blue print of that organism. It made me feel at ease. He told me to continue doing whatever I do. Don't baby yourself. Just upfront, honest and totally caring. My hub said " man if I'm going to get bad news I want it from that guy! He's just so nice and his delivery is amazing. " lol.

I'm sorry Mas. Xoxox.


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry Mad :( huge hugs!


----------



## Bookity

Hi ladies. I haven't been around bnb since my daughter was born 20 months ago, but found out yesterday that I'm pregnant again.

Was not TTC this time. Just not preventing and expecting issues with DH's sperm count and motility to make odds of baby making reasonably low (both of our girls were conceived while using preseed - to help the little swimmers get ahead).

Anyway here I am, and figuring that perhaps this little bean is just meant to be! So hello ladies and hope we all have a great journey together!


----------



## Bookity

Oh and no idea about EDD because I cannot remember my LMP date. Just know I'm somewhere in the neighborhood of 5 weeks right now.

My mother passed away in March this year so hoping this baby can bring some light into a sad time for me.


----------



## Laska5

Bookity said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been around bnb since my daughter was born 20 months ago, but found out yesterday that I'm pregnant again.
> 
> Was not TTC this time. Just not preventing and expecting issues with DH's sperm count and motility to make odds of baby making reasonably low (both of our girls were conceived while using preseed - to help the little swimmers get ahead).
> 
> Anyway here I am, and figuring that perhaps this little bean is just meant to be! So hello ladies and hope we all have a great journey together!

welcome & congrats! 


Anyone else feeling annoyed at symptoms coming & going? It's enough to make me nervous! I'll have days where I have to pee every 30 minutes but then today- hardly at all! Then some days I'm constantly hungry & then today, I've hardly had an appetite! Sore boobs only happen in the mornings & so far no nausea- just motion sickness in the car which I usually get anyways but seems to be worse than usual. Is this what pregnancy is suppose to be like?? :shrug:


----------



## Bookity

I've not really had any symptoms yet. Only missed period. I had virtually no symptoms with my first until 8 weeks when morning sickness hit. That happened earlier with my second (right around this time actually).


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have better days and worse days for symptoms. Almost anything you can think of is normal for pregnancy, it seems.

I'm starting to get a little queasy after meals. Annoying...


----------



## Kaiecee

i shouldnt really b wishing for symptoms since once ms hits its here till the end.

but am i the only one that doesnt have sore boobs?


----------



## Teilana

My boobs are not really sore but my nipples! Omg are they sore when touched! I haven't had much for symptoms but what I do have has been coming and going. Kinda worriesome but tests keep coming darker and turning sooner so here is hoping everything is okay with the little one.


----------



## dan-o

HopefulInNL said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I just came across this thread (it's been awhile since I've logged into BnB, but now that I am pregnant, I thought I should :winkwink:) and thought I should join you all.
> 
> I found out a little over a week ago that I am pregnant! We have been actively trying for just under 3 years. We had miscarriage in Feb of 2013, so I am thrilled to get a BFP. Scared though! I'm only 4w6d...but, I just have a different feeling this time! Our EDD is March 18th. First appointment is August 12th! I did go in last Monday for beta's and everything looked great!




Bookity said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been around bnb since my daughter was born 20 months ago, but found out yesterday that I'm pregnant again.
> 
> Was not TTC this time. Just not preventing and expecting issues with DH's sperm count and motility to make odds of baby making reasonably low (both of our girls were conceived while using preseed - to help the little swimmers get ahead).
> 
> Anyway here I am, and figuring that perhaps this little bean is just meant to be! So hello ladies and hope we all have a great journey together!




mariemongrain said:


> I am between 6.5 and 7.5 weeks pregnant. Not quite sure because my cycle was irregular. I had my blood work done last week and am waiting for an appointment with the ob-gyn. I would be due around March 5th, 2015. I really love that March-Mallow logo. So far, I have only been extremely tired (napping once to three times a day for hours at a time), very hungry (every hour and a half I have to eat), sore breasts (but nothing major; I have to sleep with a sport's bra), and have to go the washroom more often. Other than that, I feel pretty good. Now, just hoping it continues well! Congrats to all of you and sorry for your losses to those I read.



Welcome aboard and congratulations!!!



ImSoTired said:


> So I'm still getting very few symptoms here and I think I am about 4w5days or so, but can't be sure yet. Did any of you who already have children not get sore breasts with your subsequent pregnancies? Or perhaps it took a bit longer to get symptoms? I'm so nervous because I just don't feel pregnant and with my first I had cramping and sore breasts before I even was due for my period. I'm worried something might not be right with my hormones or something.




Kaiecee said:


> i shouldnt really b wishing for symptoms since once ms hits its here till the end.
> 
> but am i the only one that doesnt have sore boobs?


After having ds1 I no longer seem to get sore breasts when pregnant. They got a little sore in 2nd tri with ds2, but deffo not in 1st tri. They mainly just feel a bit fuller now with the odd pinchy pain. I'm quite glad they've puffed up a bit actually, as I stopped bfing a couple of months ago and they had deflated drastically lol! 



Bowmans said:


> So today I ended up in a&e after having bright red bleeding got to go back Wednesday for a scan - pregnancy is not easy :-(

So sorry you are going through this bowmans, hope everything's ok on weds :hugs:



sn0wbunnie said:


> My doctor just called & I am at 443! I was 146 on Saturday, so things are looking GOOD! So so happy right now! :)

Sounds perfect!


----------



## dan-o

Mas1118 said:


> We lost the baby - hcg down to 21 - nothing left to show up on the u/s.

Oh mas I'm so sorry hun, that's awful news, you poor thing. :( :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry mas x


----------



## dan-o

Loozle said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I have the opposite freak out. I went from a neg digi to a 2-3 week digi in 5 days. I'm starting to freak out about molar pregnancy.
> 
> There is ALWAYS something to freak out about, especially in first tri. :(
> 
> I had a negative at 8dpo, 1-2 at 9dpo and 2-3 at 12dpo, I didn't know that it could mean its a molar pregnancy? How would I know if it is?Click to expand...

Menelly and Loozle, please don't freak yourself out about molars. Take it from someone who had one _and_ chemo! 

My tests were normal with my molar, I had 2-3 at 15dpo and 3+ at about 20/21dpo. First sign of anything wrong was the baby measuring behind on scans at 7 and 9w, then the hb stopped. I didn't find out it was molar until the pathology report came back after my d&c at 12w. I had a 5% chance of needing chemo afterwards and yep I was one of the lucky 5% lol! 

I'd say it's much more likely you implanted early (I did this with ds2 and my hcg was mega high) or maybe you have twins?! :flower: some of you will in this group!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Oh yes!! Let's see some twinnies in here! :D 


Yaaaay! I'm an apple seed!! :happydance: roll on Pea!


----------



## Kaiecee

I would love to have twins especiLly girls or at least 1 :)


----------



## chrislo4

I don't wish to have twins please, thank you!

Do we have any twins yet? x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I woke up at half 1 this morn with a little blood too lol seems to have gone this mornin thankfully. Ended up snacking on biscuits at 2am as I was hungry. Might ask docs for some betas tomorrow to make sure all ok


----------



## Menelly

dan-o said:


> Loozle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I have the opposite freak out. I went from a neg digi to a 2-3 week digi in 5 days. I'm starting to freak out about molar pregnancy.
> 
> There is ALWAYS something to freak out about, especially in first tri. :(
> 
> I had a negative at 8dpo, 1-2 at 9dpo and 2-3 at 12dpo, I didn't know that it could mean its a molar pregnancy? How would I know if it is?Click to expand...
> 
> Menelly and Loozle, please don't freak yourself out about molars. Take it from someone who had one _and_ chemo!
> 
> My tests were normal with my molar, I had 2-3 at 15dpo and 3+ at about 20/21dpo. First sign of anything wrong was the baby measuring behind on scans at 7 and 9w, then the hb stopped. I didn't find out it was molar until the pathology report came back after my d&c at 12w. I had a 5% chance of needing chemo afterwards and yep I was one of the lucky 5% lol!
> 
> I'd say it's much more likely you implanted early (I did this with ds2 and my hcg was mega high) or maybe you have twins?! :flower: some of you will in this group!!!Click to expand...

Thank you. <3 I really appreciate you setting my mind at ease.


----------



## dan-o

chrislo4 said:


> I don't wish to have twins please, thank you!
> 
> Do we have any twins yet? x

Ha ha, nor do I this time, would have liked them as my first or second but right now twins would be chaos and we'd need a new car lol :haha:

And nope, none yet, but I'm sure there will be! :D


----------



## Missbx

Twins run in both sides of the family mine and OHs :) I got a BFP 11dpo on a clearblue digi 2-3 weeks the family keep joking that its twins! I've had awful sickness already x


----------



## dan-o

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I woke up at half 1 this morn with a little blood too lol seems to have gone this mornin thankfully. Ended up snacking on biscuits at 2am as I was hungry. Might ask docs for some betas tomorrow to make sure all ok

Ohh mummysmurf, so much worry isn't there! Hope everything's ok, doesn't sound like it's anything bad does it? Sets your nerves on edge tho :wacko:

I had full on heavy bleeding between weeks 12-14 with ds2, so scarey, but he hung in there until 38w! X


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh when's your first scan missbx?


----------



## Missbx

dan-o said:


> Ohhh when's your first scan missbx?

I don't know I will find out on 23rd July my first booing appointment she will book me in for a scan while I'm there I think its my birthday on 24th so a lovely birthday present :) x


----------



## dan-o

Reminds me, I need to book mine! Not long to wait for your appt or birthday then, yay! How old will you be?


----------



## Missbx

dan-o said:


> Reminds me, I need to book mine! Not long to wait for your appt or birthday then, yay! How old will you be?

I know :) 21 x


----------



## dan-o

Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol


----------



## kittykat7210

had my booking appointment today, and for the first time since starting this she was actually lovely! had 3 attempts at getting some blood though, but that's just my veins' fault. she said she'll ring the hospital to sort out an early scan to work out how far along i am :)


----------



## smawfl

Lol I feel old too and I'm 32... And a half ;)


----------



## chrislo4

dan-o said:


> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol

Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again! 





kittykat7210 said:


> had my booking appointment today, and for the first time since starting this she was actually lovely! had 3 attempts at getting some blood though, but that's just my veins' fault. she said she'll ring the hospital to sort out an early scan to work out how far along i am :)

Glad it went well today and glad they are going to organise a dating scan for you! x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

dan-o said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> I woke up at half 1 this morn with a little blood too lol seems to have gone this mornin thankfully. Ended up snacking on biscuits at 2am as I was hungry. Might ask docs for some betas tomorrow to make sure all ok
> 
> Ohh mummysmurf, so much worry isn't there! Hope everything's ok, doesn't sound like it's anything bad does it? Sets your nerves on edge tho :wacko:
> 
> I had full on heavy bleeding between weeks 12-14 with ds2, so scarey, but he hung in there until 38w! XClick to expand...

Yep worry got the better of me got an emergency apt at my docs he's booked me in for scan on Thursday morning so that will help plus il test before then n make sure lines not gettin lighter.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey everyone! Good morning to those where it's morning, lol. Not feeling much this morning symptom wise, just the sore boobs last night. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't end up with MS. I hate puking!


----------



## Laska5

I'm secretly HOPING for twins!! Kind of a funny story- on New Years day, first thing in the morning I was making fried eggs & just happened to open an egg that had 2 yolks in it. I posted the picture to Facebook & asked what this means for New Years Day- figured it had to be some sort of sign! I had several friends chime in that I would be pregnant with twins by the end of the year- haha! We shall see! 

But twins don't run on either side of me or my husbands family, so I kind of doubt it will happen- but who knows! 

Now I have an aversion to eggs!

Also- glad to see so many 30 somethings on there! I'll be 32 in September.


----------



## NellyLou

Kaiecee said:


> i shouldnt really b wishing for symptoms since once ms hits its here till the end.
> 
> but am i the only one that doesnt have sore boobs?

I don't have sore boobs at all, and didn't with my first either.


----------



## NellyLou

chrislo4 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...

I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm 26 :D


----------



## claudinator

Hi may I join I'm due march 26th!! I'm so excited!


----------



## smawfl

Bleugh that raw egg white made me queasy!


----------



## dan-o

NellyLou said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...

Nope think I'm winning that contest so far :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

claudinator said:


> Hi may I join I'm due march 26th!! I'm so excited!

Hi hun, welcome!!


----------



## Laska5

smawfl said:


> Bleugh that raw egg white made me queasy!

oh- sorry! :( 

I deleted it.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

claudinator said:


> Hi may I join I'm due march 26th!! I'm so excited!


I already said this in another thread... but congrats & welcome again! :) <3


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

claudinator said:


> Hi may I join I'm due march 26th!! I'm so excited!

Congrats and welcome :happydance:


----------



## Loozle

Thanks for that dan-o, very reassuring :hugs:

I'm 28, will be 29 on March 10th. It's anyone's guess on how old I'll be when the baby is born :haha:

Twins do not run on either side of our families either but this is pregnancy number 8 for me and I've heard that the more pregnancies you have, the higher the chance gets? I don't know how true that is but eek! I'm not sure where I would put 2 babies, and we would definitely need a new car too.


----------



## kwynia

I just turned 35 on sat! I was feeling old too :wacko: I don't have much to report, I retested with fmu and still got 1-2 weeks so I'm just going to not think about tests at all! I'm hoping I have a sticky bean and I'm just going to try and relax. Glad I have my scan on the 30th instead of the 10 week scan they suggested. I will update if anything changes. 

Welcome new gals!


----------



## mkyerby16

Ah it's so hard to keep up with this thread! So nice to have so many ladies to go through this together with though, especially as it's my first! Twins run on both sides for me & DH plus this was my first cycle after the pill and I know in some cases you can pop out 2 eggs as your body adjusts. We've joked about it as my back is already killing me & I'm so tired. DH thinks it would be cool, me not so much, esp as I'll need to work up until the last minute for us to be ok financially! 


No sore boobs here either. Anyone else already not able to sleep though? It's like I'm exhausted but then I lay down finally and can't sleep and wake up tossing and turning and going from sweating to freezing every hour! I'm only 4 weeks today, I can't take 8 months of not sleeping!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

mkyerby16 said:


> Ah it's so hard to keep up with this thread! So nice to have so many ladies to go through this together with though, especially as it's my first! Twins run on both sides for me & DH plus this was my first cycle after the pill and I know in some cases you can pop out 2 eggs as your body adjusts. We've joked about it as my back is already killing me & I'm so tired. DH thinks it would be cool, me not so much, esp as I'll need to work up until the last minute for us to be ok financially!
> 
> 
> No sore boobs here either. Anyone else already not able to sleep though? It's like I'm exhausted but then I lay down finally and can't sleep and wake up tossing and turning and going from sweating to freezing every hour! I'm only 4 weeks today, I can't take 8 months of not sleeping!

Let's be bump buddies! I'm due a day before you :)


----------



## mkyerby16

sn0wbunnie said:


> mkyerby16 said:
> 
> 
> Ah it's so hard to keep up with this thread! So nice to have so many ladies to go through this together with though, especially as it's my first! Twins run on both sides for me & DH plus this was my first cycle after the pill and I know in some cases you can pop out 2 eggs as your body adjusts. We've joked about it as my back is already killing me & I'm so tired. DH thinks it would be cool, me not so much, esp as I'll need to work up until the last minute for us to be ok financially!
> 
> 
> No sore boobs here either. Anyone else already not able to sleep though? It's like I'm exhausted but then I lay down finally and can't sleep and wake up tossing and turning and going from sweating to freezing every hour! I'm only 4 weeks today, I can't take 8 months of not sleeping!
> 
> Let's be bump buddies! I'm due a day before you :)Click to expand...

Awesome!! How are things for you so far?


----------



## bdb84

I'm 29.. will be 30 when this baby arrives.

My SIL has two sets of spontaneous twins. One g/g set and one b/g set.


----------



## hanni

I thought nausea was the worst symptom you could have. My god was a wrong. Help me ladies. 
I keep getting the worst headaches & migraines which are crippling me. I feel like I've been hit round the back of the head with a baseball bat. 

Help, please! How do I make it stop/at least get a bit less intense.


----------



## kittykat7210

god i think i'm the youngest which is a bit worrying!! i'm 19 until September 2nd :)


----------



## kittykat7210

hanni said:


> I thought nausea was the worst symptom you could have. My god was a wrong. Help me ladies.
> I keep getting the worst headaches & migraines which are crippling me. I feel like I've been hit round the back of the head with a baseball bat.
> 
> Help, please! How do I make it stop/at least get a bit less intense.

my sister is a pharmacist and says that cocodamol is safe in most early pregnancies, but check with your gp as there may be specific reasons you can't take it, hopefully it will help a little bit.

also take it VERY sparingly, as cocodamol can be a bit addictive, never for more than 3 days unless prescribed by a doctor and not after 27 weeks pregnant.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Laska5 said:


> I'm secretly HOPING for twins!! Kind of a funny story- on New Years day, first thing in the morning I was making fried eggs & just happened to open an egg that had 2 yolks in it. I posted the picture to Facebook & asked what this means for New Years Day- figured it had to be some sort of sign! I had several friends chime in that I would be pregnant with twins by the end of the year- haha! We shall see!
> 
> But twins don't run on either side of me or my husbands family, so I kind of doubt it will happen- but who knows!
> 
> Now I have an aversion to eggs!
> 
> Also- glad to see so many 30 somethings on there! I'll be 32 in September.

Twins are only passed down from the mother's side, because your DH's family doesn't have any genetic contribution to how many eggs you drop. Learned that from my doctor when he asked if twins ran in my family (because I was on Clomid) and I mentioned DH's family :haha:


----------



## NellyLou

chelsealynnb said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> I'm secretly HOPING for twins!! Kind of a funny story- on New Years day, first thing in the morning I was making fried eggs & just happened to open an egg that had 2 yolks in it. I posted the picture to Facebook & asked what this means for New Years Day- figured it had to be some sort of sign! I had several friends chime in that I would be pregnant with twins by the end of the year- haha! We shall see!
> 
> But twins don't run on either side of me or my husbands family, so I kind of doubt it will happen- but who knows!
> 
> Now I have an aversion to eggs!
> 
> Also- glad to see so many 30 somethings on there! I'll be 32 in September.
> 
> Twins are only passed down from the mother's side, because your DH's family doesn't have any genetic contribution to how many eggs you drop. Learned that from my doctor when he asked if twins ran in my family (because I was on Clomid) and I mentioned DH's family :haha:Click to expand...

That's only if you have fraternal twins which occurs when you release two eggs. Identical twins occur when one fertilized egg splits. 

Apparently the older you are, the more common it is to have more than one egg released as well. I really don't want twins. One more is plenty for me!!!


----------



## hanni

kittykat7210 said:


> my sister is a pharmacist and says that cocodamol is safe in most early pregnancies, but check with your gp as there may be specific reasons you can't take it, hopefully it will help a little bit.
> 
> also take it VERY sparingly, as cocodamol can be a bit addictive, never for more than 3 days unless prescribed by a doctor and not after 27 weeks pregnant.

Thank you so much for your help! I'm going to ring up and speak to my GP. I'm a bit cautious with painkillers due to a MMC last time but I can't cope with this pain. 


I'm 21 and will be 22 by the time baby is here. 

I would love twins! My dad is a twin and my OH was a twin but his sibling sadly died at birth. My aunty also has twins. 
I guess I'll find out on Thursday! Changed my private scan from 8 weeks to 7 +1. I'm just too impatient.


----------



## Menelly

dan-o said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> I don't wish to have twins please, thank you!
> 
> Do we have any twins yet? x
> 
> Ha ha, nor do I this time, would have liked them as my first or second but right now twins would be chaos and we'd need a new car lol :haha:
> 
> And nope, none yet, but I'm sure there will be! :DClick to expand...

I'm with you on that. I mean, twins would be *cute* but way too much work! (And we wouldn't need a new car. But still. TOO MUCH WORK.)

I mean, I'd take them if they're twins, but not even a tiny part of me is wishing for two.


----------



## Menelly

dan-o said:


> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol

I'm 34... and a half. LOL. I feel old around here too sometimes.


----------



## Menelly

Laska5 said:


> I'm secretly HOPING for twins!! Kind of a funny story- on New Years day, first thing in the morning I was making fried eggs & just happened to open an egg that had 2 yolks in it. I posted the picture to Facebook & asked what this means for New Years Day- figured it had to be some sort of sign! I had several friends chime in that I would be pregnant with twins by the end of the year- haha! We shall see!
> 
> But twins don't run on either side of me or my husbands family, so I kind of doubt it will happen- but who knows!
> 
> Now I have an aversion to eggs!
> 
> Also- glad to see so many 30 somethings on there! I'll be 32 in September.

From what I've read, only fraternal twins run in the maternal line. There is *nothing* genetic about identical twins. They split or don't. :) So maybe you'll get identical! Good luck.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Morning ladies! I'll be 32 in December :) It's pretty cool that there's an almost 20 year span of ages here, but we're still on this same journey together with the same experiences and the same hopes and the same fears.

I've always loved the idea of twins, since I was a little kid. The reality is kind of terrifying. I think if we had twins DH would have a heart attack. Thankfully there are no signs that there's more than one in there.

I felt a little bit queasy after eating on Sunday, and it was worse after dinner yesterday. I'm really hoping it doesn't get any worse than it was last night. I'm going to have to try small meals, I guess.

I haven't been too crazy hormonal, I don't think, but DH is in a bad mood because he didn't sleep well, and I have zero patience for it. I'm ready to send him out to live in the garage today ;)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

chelsealynnb said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> I'm secretly HOPING for twins!! Kind of a funny story- on New Years day, first thing in the morning I was making fried eggs & just happened to open an egg that had 2 yolks in it. I posted the picture to Facebook & asked what this means for New Years Day- figured it had to be some sort of sign! I had several friends chime in that I would be pregnant with twins by the end of the year- haha! We shall see!
> 
> But twins don't run on either side of me or my husbands family, so I kind of doubt it will happen- but who knows!
> 
> Now I have an aversion to eggs!
> 
> Also- glad to see so many 30 somethings on there! I'll be 32 in September.
> 
> Twins are only passed down from the mother's side, because your DH's family doesn't have any genetic contribution to how many eggs you drop. Learned that from my doctor when he asked if twins ran in my family (because I was on Clomid) and I mentioned DH's family :haha:Click to expand...


That's good to know because my BF's side has THREE sets of twins! 

More spotting this morning. Definitely more than I've had. Slight cramping too. I have another beta tomorrow. Does anyone know what are causes of bleeding but rising hcg levels?

Also, AF was due either today or tomorrow...


----------



## chrislo4

NellyLou said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...

Oooh what date? I'm October also! x


----------



## MrsKChicago

It could be a cyst that burst, or from implantation, or it could be something irritating your cervix. Those are just the ones I can think of offhand, I'm sure there are more.


----------



## kealz

chrislo4 said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...

I'm 30, and 31 in October (24th). x


----------



## dan-o

hanni said:


> I thought nausea was the worst symptom you could have. My god was a wrong. Help me ladies.
> I keep getting the worst headaches & migraines which are crippling me. I feel like I've been hit round the back of the head with a baseball bat.
> 
> Help, please! How do I make it stop/at least get a bit less intense.

Ugh you poor thing. I get these, had my first one with this pregnancy yesterday, yuck! I get sick with it too. They stopped by 16-18w with both my boys and didn't reappear until I was induced (ds1) 

I'm told only paracetamol, but to be honest it does nothing! Warm bath, iced drinks and early night take the edge off for me xx


----------



## molly86

Just to update you ladies. They did a scan this morning at the early pregnancy unit and all is good. So relieved the bleeding was nothing to worry about. We got to see the heartbeat which was lovely. It actually feels real now. Only things is I was only measuring at 6 weeks. Which I do have irregular cycles so not surprised my dates were a little out, but that means I got a bfp at 3 weeks and 3 days. Is that even possible? Just a bit confused.


----------



## Menelly

molly86 said:


> Just to update you ladies. They did a scan this morning at the early pregnancy unit and all is good. So relieved the bleeding was nothing to worry about. We got to see the heartbeat which was lovely. It actually feels real now. Only things is I was only measuring at 6 weeks. Which I do have irregular cycles so not surprised my dates were a little out, but that means I got a bfp at 3 weeks and 3 days. Is that even possible? Just a bit confused.

I got mine at 3w1d. I think it just depends on how early you implanted. (And I'm pretty sure on my O date.)


----------



## MegNE922

TWIN TALKERS. 
You gals crack me up. I always wondered what it would be like but then again 2 told everything??? Kinda scary. 
My sister who doesn't know we're expecting told me I'm going to have multipuls. I laughed a nervous laugh. She scared the crap out of me. It doesn't run in our family so let us cross our fingers i only get one at a time.


----------



## NellyLou

chrislo4 said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...

23rd :)


----------



## Menelly

MegNE922 said:


> TWIN TALKERS.
> You gals crack me up. I always wondered what it would be like but then again 2 told everything??? Kinda scary.
> My sister who doesn't know we're expecting told me I'm going to have multipuls. I laughed a nervous laugh. She scared the crap out of me. It doesn't run in our family so let us cross our fingers i only get one at a time.

I have a friend that keeps cursing me with twins. She says it's all OK, she'll take the extra one for me. LOL


----------



## molly86

Menelly said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> Just to update you ladies. They did a scan this morning at the early pregnancy unit and all is good. So relieved the bleeding was nothing to worry about. We got to see the heartbeat which was lovely. It actually feels real now. Only things is I was only measuring at 6 weeks. Which I do have irregular cycles so not surprised my dates were a little out, but that means I got a bfp at 3 weeks and 3 days. Is that even possible? Just a bit confused.
> 
> I got mine at 3w1d. I think it just depends on how early you implanted. (And I'm pretty sure on my O date.)Click to expand...

Oh wow. I always thought you were unlikely to get it before 4 weeks. Guess not then! It just means we're going to have long pregnancies with us knowing so early!


----------



## NellyLou

kealz said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 30, and 31 in October (24th). xClick to expand...

Oh I'm October 23rd! SO close :)


----------



## Menelly

molly86 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> Just to update you ladies. They did a scan this morning at the early pregnancy unit and all is good. So relieved the bleeding was nothing to worry about. We got to see the heartbeat which was lovely. It actually feels real now. Only things is I was only measuring at 6 weeks. Which I do have irregular cycles so not surprised my dates were a little out, but that means I got a bfp at 3 weeks and 3 days. Is that even possible? Just a bit confused.
> 
> I got mine at 3w1d. I think it just depends on how early you implanted. (And I'm pretty sure on my O date.)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow. I always thought you were unlikely to get it before 4 weeks. Guess not then! It just means we're going to have long pregnancies with us knowing so early!Click to expand...

Well, mine *would* be long, but I have to have a csec between 36&37 weeks due to a vertical csection incision. So mine will be a bit shorter, with a definite end date. (I'm grateful. LOL)


----------



## molly86

Menelly said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> Just to update you ladies. They did a scan this morning at the early pregnancy unit and all is good. So relieved the bleeding was nothing to worry about. We got to see the heartbeat which was lovely. It actually feels real now. Only things is I was only measuring at 6 weeks. Which I do have irregular cycles so not surprised my dates were a little out, but that means I got a bfp at 3 weeks and 3 days. Is that even possible? Just a bit confused.
> 
> I got mine at 3w1d. I think it just depends on how early you implanted. (And I'm pretty sure on my O date.)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow. I always thought you were unlikely to get it before 4 weeks. Guess not then! It just means we're going to have long pregnancies with us knowing so early!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, mine *would* be long, but I have to have a csec between 36&37 weeks due to a vertical csection incision. So mine will be a bit shorter, with a definite end date. (I'm grateful. LOL)Click to expand...

That must be nice to know you're definite date. I'll probably end up going over due.


----------



## chrislo4

NellyLou said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...
> 
> 23rd :)Click to expand...

Hahaha ME TOO! x


----------



## chrislo4

molly86 said:


> Just to update you ladies. They did a scan this morning at the early pregnancy unit and all is good. So relieved the bleeding was nothing to worry about. We got to see the heartbeat which was lovely. It actually feels real now. Only things is I was only measuring at 6 weeks. Which I do have irregular cycles so not surprised my dates were a little out, but that means I got a bfp at 3 weeks and 3 days. Is that even possible? Just a bit confused.

Great news hun! x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I knew at 10 DPO. I ovulate a couple days late, so I don't quite line up on weeks, but if I ovulated on day 14 that would have been 3+3, I think? And I know women who found out earlier than I did.


----------



## NellyLou

chrislo4 said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...
> 
> 23rd :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha ME TOO! xClick to expand...

YAY! Birthday buddies :)


----------



## chrislo4

Ladies, i need some advice please! One of my best friends and her husband have been trying for a little one for a few months. Last month she sadly had a chemical and this month she is also a negative. At the weekend one of her good friends had a little girl and she was talking to me about it asking when was it going to be her turn etc. I dont usually keep things from her & vice versa but i feel like i cant tell her because of her situation at the moment. I am only 6 weeks tomorrow so was thinking of telling her when weve had a scan and know everything is ok with our little one. What would you do? How would you bring it up? xx


----------



## MegNE922

Menelly said:


> MegNE922 said:
> 
> 
> TWIN TALKERS.
> You gals crack me up. I always wondered what it would be like but then again 2 told everything??? Kinda scary.
> My sister who doesn't know we're expecting told me I'm going to have multipuls. I laughed a nervous laugh. She scared the crap out of me. It doesn't run in our family so let us cross our fingers i only get one at a time.
> 
> I have a friend that keeps cursing me with twins. She says it's all OK, she'll take the extra one for me. LOLClick to expand...

NOOO THANK YOU! 
I guess if it's your first you don't know any different. But at the same time wouldn't it be 2x as hard to get into a routine? Oye I'm getting anxiety thinking about it haha.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

molly86 said:


> Just to update you ladies. They did a scan this morning at the early pregnancy unit and all is good. So relieved the bleeding was nothing to worry about. We got to see the heartbeat which was lovely. It actually feels real now. Only things is I was only measuring at 6 weeks. Which I do have irregular cycles so not surprised my dates were a little out, but that means I got a bfp at 3 weeks and 3 days. Is that even possible? Just a bit confused.

I got my BFP when I was 3 weeks exactly!


----------



## Menelly

MegNE922 said:


> NOOO THANK YOU!
> I guess if it's your first you don't know any different. But at the same time wouldn't it be 2x as hard to get into a routine? Oye I'm getting anxiety thinking about it haha.

I'm totally with you. I know two twin moms and one triplet mom and I'm in the NO THANK YOU camp myself. I mean, I wouldn't send one back (LOL) but I'm certainly not hoping for a pair!


----------



## sportysgirl

Molly that's great news! 
I am 34 and would love to have twins! They run in both families so we shall see. X


----------



## bucherwurm

I will be 24 next month.

I took another test this morning, just one of my cheapies, and I the test line was finally darker than the control. It was only a two hour hold. I was pretty happy.

I've watched a few episodes of One Born today. I've only cried a couple times...


----------



## molly86

I normally like watching one born. But avoiding it now as it's just scary to think I'll have to go through that


----------



## chelsealynnb

chrislo4 said:


> Ladies, i need some advice please! One of my best friends and her husband have been trying for a little one for a few months. Last month she sadly had a chemical and this month she is also a negative. At the weekend one of her good friends had a little girl and she was talking to me about it asking when was it going to be her turn etc. I dont usually keep things from her & vice versa but i feel like i cant tell her because of her situation at the moment. I am only 6 weeks tomorrow so was thinking of telling her when weve had a scan and know everything is ok with our little one. What would you do? How would you bring it up? xx

When is your scan? Maybe she will have had her BFP by the time you have your scan. Very tough situation :nope:


----------



## Laska5

chrislo4 said:


> Ladies, i need some advice please! One of my best friends and her husband have been trying for a little one for a few months. Last month she sadly had a chemical and this month she is also a negative. At the weekend one of her good friends had a little girl and she was talking to me about it asking when was it going to be her turn etc. I dont usually keep things from her & vice versa but i feel like i cant tell her because of her situation at the moment. I am only 6 weeks tomorrow so was thinking of telling her when weve had a scan and know everything is ok with our little one. What would you do? How would you bring it up? xx


How long is a few months? If they've only been trying for like 3 months- I would just reassure her that it can take several months for some couples to get pregnant. Is she on this forum? I really think this forum was really beneficially into me getting my BFP so soon - just lots of advice & stuff! But If it's been longer- like 12 months or so then I would probably be more empathetic to her situation. It's your time right now & you shouldn't be afraid or feel guilty to share this exciting news with your friends! She will have her time! Someone else may offer different advice but thats kind of how I feel about it! But do share when you feel ready to share, whether that is now or after your first scan!


----------



## molly86

chrislo4 said:


> Ladies, i need some advice please! One of my best friends and her husband have been trying for a little one for a few months. Last month she sadly had a chemical and this month she is also a negative. At the weekend one of her good friends had a little girl and she was talking to me about it asking when was it going to be her turn etc. I dont usually keep things from her & vice versa but i feel like i cant tell her because of her situation at the moment. I am only 6 weeks tomorrow so was thinking of telling her when weve had a scan and know everything is ok with our little one. What would you do? How would you bring it up? xx

This is a difficult one. I'm guessing if you usually don't keep things from her she knew you were trying? In which case at least it won't be a huge surprise. Think your best just being upfront. There isn't really an easy way to do it. Hopefully it will happen for her soon and you can have your babies together. I think it would be really nice having a close friend have a baby at the same time.


----------



## carlyjade86

I've found that friends tend to get pregnant together, at least it's how it's been for me both times prior to this one. I would personally tell her... If she loves you she'll be happier for you than she is sad for herself. I think I would be more hurt and upset as your friend to think you couldn't talk to me and kept it from me... Good luck x


----------



## HopefulInNL

NellyLou said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...
> 
> 23rd :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha ME TOO! xClick to expand...
> 
> YAY! Birthday buddies :)Click to expand...


I will be 31 on Oct. 23rd! I'll be birthday buddies with you! :happydance:


----------



## Bowmans

Lots of us in our 30s I'm 32 in jan


----------



## HopefulInNL

carlyjade86 said:


> I've found that friends tend to get pregnant together, at least it's how it's been for me both times prior to this one. I would personally tell her... If she loves you she'll be happier for you than she is sad for herself. I think I would be more hurt and upset as your friend to think you couldn't talk to me and kept it from me... Good luck x

I agree, we have been trying for 3 years to get pregnant...then about two months ago my best friend and her husband decided to start trying and they got pregnant right away. Now we are 6 weeks apart and I couldn't be happier to have a friend to go through this journey with. Along with all of you ladies! :flower:

I would just talk to her. I know it was tough for my bestie to tell me, knowing we have been TTC for 3 years, but I was so happy for her. Your friend should be for you, too!


----------



## NellyLou

HopefulInNL said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...
> 
> 23rd :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha ME TOO! xClick to expand...
> 
> YAY! Birthday buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be 31 on Oct. 23rd! I'll be birthday buddies with you! :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow, what a popular day! :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

chrislo4 said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...

My dd bday is 22nd oct


----------



## carlyjade86

28 on the 5th August... 30 is creeping up to me!! Lol


----------



## molly86

carlyjade86 said:


> 28 on the 5th August... 30 is creeping up to me!! Lol

I'm just a few weeks younger than you. 28 on the 26th August.


----------



## missfrick

I'll be 30 at the beginning of December...


----------



## ImSoTired

27 here but feel much older. I consider myself in the 'almost 30 club' as well.lol


----------



## Kaiecee

ill be 33 in december


----------



## MrsKChicago

There's a thrift store in between my house and my brother and SIL's house, so SIL and I just met for lunch and shopping. None of my jeans are comfortable right now, so I checked out their maternity section and found 2 pairs of pants for $5 that I think will help. I'll probably need to stick to loose tops with them because the underbelly band hits me in a weird place, but it felt so wasteful to buy regular jeans in a bigger size.

We checked out books, too, and she was telling me about a book for dads that she wanted to get my DH, because they'd just donated my brother's copy. We found their actual copy on the shelf, complete with my brother's beer stain, so she bought it for him. Hilarious!


----------



## kealz

HopefulInNL said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...
> 
> 23rd :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha ME TOO! xClick to expand...
> 
> YAY! Birthday buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be 31 on Oct. 23rd! I'll be birthday buddies with you! :happydance:Click to expand...

You're just one day older than me! :)


----------



## Laska5

Bowmans said:


> Lots of us in our 30s I'm 32 in jan

Hey Hun- I'm guessing your bleeding has stopped?


----------



## carlyjade86

molly86 said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> 28 on the 5th August... 30 is creeping up to me!! Lol
> 
> I'm just a few weeks younger than you. 28 on the 26th August.Click to expand...

That was my actual due date! I was early! Lol x



ImSoTired said:


> 27 here but feel much older. I consider myself in the 'almost 30 club' as well.lol




carlyjade86 said:


> 28 on the 5th August... 30 is creeping up to me!! Lol

Imsotired! I'm sure I remember you from pregnant with DD! Hi and congrats xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

dan-o said:


> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! I am not sure if I belong here quite yet but I think I may have the start of a :bfp:!! :cloud9:
> 
> What an adorable name for a thread!! LOVE it!!
> 
> The pics really blurry but I think I can see it! Are you testing again? :happydance: let me know if you want me to add your name to the list :DClick to expand...

:cry: AF arrived today, so not a sticky :cry:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

This nausea is nearing unbearable and I feel so weak that I can barely pick up my toddler. I don't think the GP would prescribe anything since I'm not actually vomiting. I just feel on the verge of vomiting, 24/7. 

Today I've managed to eat some plain crackers, two pieces of white bread and a banana. Oh, and a handful of polos. Hardly enough food to keep me sustained.. Everything makes my stomach churn. 

I am going to try and pick up some ginger root capsules tomorrow and give those a try. And pick up some lemon drops to suck. 

Nausea is definitely worse this time around. It was bad the first time, but this time it's horrendous.


----------



## HopefulInNL

CoffeePuffin said:


> This nausea is nearing unbearable and I feel so weak that I can barely pick up my toddler. I don't think the GP would prescribe anything since I'm not actually vomiting. I just feel on the verge of vomiting, 24/7.
> 
> Today I've managed to eat some plain crackers, two pieces of white bread and a banana. Oh, and a handful of polos. Hardly enough food to keep me sustained.. Everything makes my stomach churn.
> 
> I am going to try and pick up some ginger root capsules tomorrow and give those a try. And pick up some lemon drops to suck.
> 
> Nausea is definitely worse this time around. It was bad the first time, but this time it's horrendous.


Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear! I would maybe still try calling your GP. Worth a shot. 

How far along where you when it started?


----------



## Menelly

wannabemomy37 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! I am not sure if I belong here quite yet but I think I may have the start of a :bfp:!! :cloud9:
> 
> What an adorable name for a thread!! LOVE it!!
> 
> The pics really blurry but I think I can see it! Are you testing again? :happydance: let me know if you want me to add your name to the list :DClick to expand...
> 
> :cry: AF arrived today, so not a sticky :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry hon. :(


----------



## madtowngirl

wannabemomy37 said:


> :cry: AF arrived today, so not a sticky :cry:

Sorry that AF got you. :(

Catching up:

I'll be 32 next month, and I'm also happy to see so many of you around my age.

Twins do run in my family, and based on my scan, I probably released two eggs, but only one took. I've only got one bean in there, and I'm happy! Twins are a blessing, but I'd like to start out with just one. :)

@chrislo4: As someone who had an mc and then about 4,000 announcements after that, my best advice would be not to keep it from her. The most painful announcement for me was my next door neighbor, who I thought I was decent friends with and knew about my mc, just decided to announce it over facebook. I was devastated. Conversely, another friend told me privately before telling the rest of our friends. That was the best, because I was able to have my little cry about it and then be happy for her. It's up to you as to how long you wait to tell her, but when you do, let her know privately before you tell the rest of your friends. And you can just bring it up as a simple "hey, I know you've been trying and your chemical hit you hard...I just wanted to tell you privately that we're expecting," something along those lines. She'll appreciate that you cared enough to break the news to her gently. Good luck.


----------



## Menelly

OMG, the gas! Make. it. STAHP! I swear, I'm farting like an old man. I'm stinking MYSELF out of house and home! It's like something crawled up my ass and died here!

Ugh. STAHP STOMACH!


----------



## carlyjade86

wannabemomy37 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! I am not sure if I belong here quite yet but I think I may have the start of a :bfp:!! :cloud9:
> 
> What an adorable name for a thread!! LOVE it!!
> 
> The pics really blurry but I think I can see it! Are you testing again? :happydance: let me know if you want me to add your name to the list :DClick to expand...
> 
> :cry: AF arrived today, so not a sticky :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry Hun :( xx


----------



## kwynia

So sorry wannabe :( :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

I've still not got any sickness but my neck really hurts... Kinda like my glands are up so it hurts in my ears when I swallow... Also in my armpit and all my upper back? Very odd... Had to take a paracetamol because I am really uncomfortable 

Spent the afternoon reading through my old threads from being pregnant with DD... Holey moley I was neurotic with complete hatred for my OH and MIL... Crazy pregnant lady! Lol


----------



## Laska5

so sorry wannabe! :hugs:


Menelly- Ok that literally cracked me up! But I feel for you, I sure hope that gets better!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

30s are the best years, right? I'll be 30 in February :)


----------



## Menelly

sn0wbunnie said:


> 30s are the best years, right? I'll be 30 in February :)

I'm definitely more happy in my 30's than I ever was in my 20's. And feel more... complete as a person. (That probably makes no sense, but whatever, the word is escaping me now.)


----------



## Laska5

Menelly said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 30s are the best years, right? I'll be 30 in February :)
> 
> I'm definitely more happy in my 30's than I ever was in my 20's. And feel more... complete as a person. (That probably makes no sense, but whatever, the word is escaping me now.)Click to expand...

maybe confident? I'm definitely more confident with who I am than I ever was in my 20's!! Although I still wish I had my 24 year old body!!


----------



## Menelly

Laska5 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 30s are the best years, right? I'll be 30 in February :)
> 
> I'm definitely more happy in my 30's than I ever was in my 20's. And feel more... complete as a person. (That probably makes no sense, but whatever, the word is escaping me now.)Click to expand...
> 
> maybe confident? I'm definitely more confident with who I am than I ever was in my 20's!! Although I still wish I had my 24 year old body!!Click to expand...

That's it! I wish I had the confidence of 34 with the body of 22. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

sn0wbunnie said:


> 30s are the best years, right? I'll be 30 in February :)

You couldn't pay me to go back to my 20s!


----------



## Lil bean

Has anyone been getting anxiety and getting emotional? I have been bawling my eyes out for the last two days thinking about how I will take care of everything.. part of it is probably because my mom was here and she left. My parents live really far (9 hrs driving) and my dh's parents dont live here either. So I feel like I wont have anyone around to help us as I will be going back to work after only 12 weeks of unpaid maternity leave. 

I am also thinking leaving my current job and looking for another closer to the end of my maternity leave so that hopefully I dont have to go back to my current work. And I am just stressed about it all. I feel like moving closer to my parents but we just both the house a year ago and of course its not easy to just move. 

I wish I could just stop thinking about it and deal with it all as it comes...


----------



## madtowngirl

I've been a huge ball of emotion, too, Lil bean. I'm anxious and I want to quit my job (I work in a pharmaceutical company with some pretty nasty chemicals). I seriously ask DH if I can every day. They expect me to work so much overtime, I don't know how I'll handle it through the next 9 months, let alone when I have a newborn.


----------



## Kaiecee

My last and final tests
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kaiecee

I was watching sons of anarchy and balling lol


----------



## bdb84

molly86 said:


> Just to update you ladies. They did a scan this morning at the early pregnancy unit and all is good. So relieved the bleeding was nothing to worry about. We got to see the heartbeat which was lovely. It actually feels real now. Only things is I was only measuring at 6 weeks. Which I do have irregular cycles so not surprised my dates were a little out, but that means I got a bfp at 3 weeks and 3 days. Is that even possible? Just a bit confused.

I'm glad baby is still going strong <3 I got my BFP around 3w2d (still not completely certain of my EDD). 



chrislo4 said:


> Ladies, i need some advice please! One of my best friends and her husband have been trying for a little one for a few months. Last month she sadly had a chemical and this month she is also a negative. At the weekend one of her good friends had a little girl and she was talking to me about it asking when was it going to be her turn etc. I dont usually keep things from her & vice versa but i feel like i cant tell her because of her situation at the moment. I am only 6 weeks tomorrow so was thinking of telling her when weve had a scan and know everything is ok with our little one. What would you do? How would you bring it up? xx

Just tell her.

My best friend got pregnant on a one time "oops" and, I won't lie, I was really jealous. It didn't seem fair at first because, before she found out, she was completely against the idea of having a third. I had been playfully trying to talk her into TTC with me because our two other children are all the exact same age. 

I think it's hardest to hear that a pregnancy was accidental, than one that is planned, but I am incredibly excited for her now. She is due about 11 weeks ahead of me. :)

I assume she knows you were trying, so she should be expecting that possibility. I think she'll surprise you and be happy for you. Of course it's going to sting a little because she will feel like she should be in the same place as you, but if she's really your friend, she'll wish you the best. 



wannabemomy37 said:


> :cry: AF arrived today, so not a sticky :cry:

I'm so sorry :( 



Kaiecee said:


> My last and final tests

Great progression!


----------



## bdb84

AFM- still pretty symptom-less. Every once in a while my boobs will feel sore for a fleeting moment, but other than, I feel completely normal. 

I have my repeat blood draw Thursday morning and I'm incredibly nervous about that.


----------



## ImSoTired

Carlyjade I definitely think your name is familiar and our daughters are close in age so perhaps we crossed paths at some point. 

My most obvious symptom is I am crazy moody. Yesterday I was crying and sad and angry and worried, miserable, etc. Today wasn't much better. Other than that I can't really tell I'm pregnant...Oh and hot flashing. Ugh!

If we're talking bodies here I'd take my age 19-21 body over this flab factory I have now, any day. But I'm happier than ever (besides these mood swings) at 27. 

My appt is on Thursday and I'll be getting bloodwork and a u/s date most likely. Hoping for all good things.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'll be 26 in January :D

Today I felt completely normal, not even very tired. Worries me :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

chelsealynnb said:


> I'll be 26 in January :D
> 
> Today I felt completely normal, not even very tired. Worries me :wacko:

I know. I'm worrying about everything too. And not having symptoms is a big one for me. I know where you're coming from. Hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## cmr01

What an exhausting day, done a 10 hour shift, phone interview for my doctors office and dealing with my wild 4 year old. What a crazy, HOT day!


----------



## mkyerby16

I feel you on the crazy day. Had to get up at 6am to babysit DH's 5 yr old autistic cousin who is totally nonverbal and not potty trained. I love him but that's just a lot to handle when I'm already exhausted; plus he kept trying to kick my stomach. Then my mom calls and tells me my Granmda is dying, only to call back an hour later to say that Dr was wrong and she could go downhill but isn't there yet. Then tomorrow is DH's bday and I still had to wrap his gifts and make him a cake which I somehow managed to drop! Uggh oh yeah I also tried to get some housework done in between there. I am done!


----------



## Menelly

That sounds like a crazy day, Mkyerby! Hope you get some good rest tonight!


----------



## kealz

I know what you ladies mean about being emotional! I was keeping it together last week until... We realised Ofsted were coming in to work (I'm a teacher), someone literally drove into our garden knocking down concrete posts etc and only stopped because of our lovely old tree won (driver unharmed), I got my bfp, :D , then my dad (doesn't know about baby yet) calls and starts questioning why I hadn't yet phoned police etc about the driver and I just burst into to tears! I never cry in front of anyone apart from dh but it just washed over me and I couldn't help it! Just feeling delicate and it had been a huge week in many ways, but one wonderful way. :)


----------



## molly86

Wow sounds like some of you had crazy days yesterday! Well today is a new day. Hope it goes better for all of you. I'm off to visit my friend later who just had a baby last week. Can't wait to meet him. But it's going to be so hard to keep from her that I'm pregnant.


----------



## Menelly

I got a text at 1:06am. It was not an emergency. I'm wide awake now.

FML


----------



## dan-o

molly86 said:


> I normally like watching one born. But avoiding it now as it's just scary to think I'll have to go through that

Omg I absolutely LOVE OBEM!! I couldn't bear to watch the last series I had recorded on the planner (after two mc and a chemical back to back it just made me miserable) but now I'm pregnant again it's game on, I have about 10 episodes on my planner to watch, and theres a new series on, yay!!



wannabemomy37 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> :cry: AF arrived today, so not a sticky :cry:
> 
> Oh hun, I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> This nausea is nearing unbearable and I feel so weak that I can barely pick up my toddler. I don't think the GP would prescribe anything since I'm not actually vomiting. I just feel on the verge of vomiting, 24/7.
> 
> Today I've managed to eat some plain crackers, two pieces of white bread and a banana. Oh, and a handful of polos. Hardly enough food to keep me sustained.. Everything makes my stomach churn.
> 
> I am going to try and pick up some ginger root capsules tomorrow and give those a try. And pick up some lemon drops to suck.
> 
> Nausea is definitely worse this time around. It was bad the first time, but this time it's horrendous.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds more than normal nausea, I hope the natural remedies work, if not it deffo may be worth going to the gp, sounds dreadful, you poor thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> My last and final testsClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome progression!
> 
> 
> 
> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> AFM- still pretty symptom-less. Every once in a while my boobs will feel sore for a fleeting moment, but other than, I feel completely normal.
> 
> I have my repeat blood draw Thursday morning and I'm incredibly nervous about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow's blood test.
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 26 in January :D
> 
> Today I felt completely normal, not even very tired. Worries me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Did your symptoms return today? Mine can be on and off, seems totally normal but worries you doesn't it lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I got a text at 1:06am. It was not an emergency. I'm wide awake now.
> 
> FMLClick to expand...
> 
> Not good!!! Hope you got some sleep!Click to expand...


----------



## kittykat7210

well i wish i didn't have symptoms again! cant seem to keep anything down today, i have finally been hit with morning sickness, and i thought the nausea was bad! there i was worried i had miscarried with my lack of ANY symptoms, and boom they all come back at once! i feel spectacularly shite -_-


----------



## frenchie35

I had a super emotional day yesterday, which is really rare for me, so I think I scared the hubby a bit. Today is much better because I can get out of the house.

I'll be 30 on Feb 12. I'll have a huge belly by then. GIVE THE PREGNANT LADY CAKE!


----------



## carlyjade86

Well today my head feels like it weighs 4stone... Pains all up the back of my neck into my head making it, and my eyes, heavy. Didn't think it was a symptom but reading my posts from last pregnancy I had next pain then.. How random? The pain gives me little waves of nausea but nothing that makes me think MS yet. Anyone else suffered or heard of neck pain in EP before? Xx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Woke up this morning to more spotting. It's strange though, because the spotting only happens when I wake up in the morning then tapers off throughout the day. And the amount hasn't been so much where I need a pad or tampon.

I go back to the doctor this afternoon for my 4th beta. So FX for that! Hoping my level is around 1,000!


----------



## chelsealynnb

kittykat7210 said:


> well i wish i didn't have symptoms again! cant seem to keep anything down today, i have finally been hit with morning sickness, and i thought the nausea was bad! there i was worried i had miscarried with my lack of ANY symptoms, and boom they all come back at once! i feel spectacularly shite -_-

Sorry to hear you're feeling crappy, but gives me hope that my symptoms will return too. I get worried when they're gone, then when the nausea returns I'm like "okay okay I get it - I don't want to be sick anymore!" :haha: 

Dan-O, last night I had sore boobs once when I got up to go to the bathroom, but after that nothing. Nothing this morning, either. And I stayed up until after 11pm, which is unheard of for me! Gah! :dohh: Come on Tuesday - I want my ultrasound!


----------



## Laska5

6 weeks + 4 days, - I hope everyone had a good nights sleep last night! My back is hurting so bad that I'm having a hard time getting comfortable & going to sleep but once I do, I usually knock out from being exhausted but then I can't go back to sleep once I wake up super early to have to pee. Oh well! Boobs are pretty sore still in the mornings & I swear everything gives me indigestion! Still no nausea this far but I know that could rear it's ugly head at any moment!

On a good note, I'm typically a migraine sufferer & have been so worried about having to take my migraine medicine while pregnant- there's not really a lot of studies done on this drug with pregnant women & doctors say the benefits outweigh the risks, but I'm not wanting to take that chance & have been so worried about what would happen if I got a migraine. Well since I found out I've been pregnant, my migraines have been more in controlled and I haven't had to take a single pill! I've been getting small headaches (mainly in the mornings) but once they come around I have been using caffeine more which helps (just a small cup of coffee in the mornings which is fine) doing neck exercises when I feel a tension headache coming on (they almost always end up as a migraine) & also using lavender oil on my temples. So far I haven't had a migraine in over 2 weeks- which hasn't happened for me in YEARS!!! I usually have 3-4 migraines a week, they were pretty much controlling my life! I seriously hope this continues throughout the entire pregnancy!! That would be soooo awesome, migraines suck!! 

So sorry to everyone who is having awful nausea, I get that a lot with my migraines & I know it's no fun!


----------



## Mya209

Just realised today that I feel sick WHEN I eat! That sucks coz I can't not eat! :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

I just realized that I think one of the main reasons I'm so freaked out at this stage is because my MMC happened at 7+3 weeks, blah :nope: I wish I could fast forward time! Is anyone else freaking, too??


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

chelsealynnb said:


> I just realized that I think one of the main reasons I'm so freaked out at this stage is because my MMC happened at 7+3 weeks, blah :nope: I wish I could fast forward time! Is anyone else freaking, too??

I got my internal scan in the morn to check everything is ok I'm currently 6week going off lmp lol I had lost bit of blood n freaked out so gettin a scan to make sure all ok tomorrow, so excited and nervous.


----------



## chelsealynnb

mummy_smurf2b said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> I just realized that I think one of the main reasons I'm so freaked out at this stage is because my MMC happened at 7+3 weeks, blah :nope: I wish I could fast forward time! Is anyone else freaking, too??
> 
> I got my internal scan in the morn to check everything is ok I'm currently 6week going off lmp lol I had lost bit of blood n freaked out so gettin a scan to make sure all ok tomorrow, so excited and nervous.Click to expand...

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## bdb84

sn0wbunnie said:


> Woke up this morning to more spotting. It's strange though, because the spotting only happens when I wake up in the morning then tapers off throughout the day. And the amount hasn't been so much where I need a pad or tampon.
> 
> I go back to the doctor this afternoon for my 4th beta. So FX for that! Hoping my level is around 1,000!

Fingers are crossed for a great beta! 



chelsealynnb said:


> I just realized that I think one of the main reasons I'm so freaked out at this stage is because my MMC happened at 7+3 weeks, blah :nope: I wish I could fast forward time! Is anyone else freaking, too??

I'm still absolutely terrified. I'm to the point to where I squeeze my boobs just to feel the soreness. :blush: I know; I'm ridiculous. I just want some symptoms so that I can relax and enjoy this.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Can I join you ladies? Now that my first scan is out of the way, I feel a little more confident that I am not jinxing myself by joining groups or making a ticker. I am 7 weeks and 2 days today, my EDD is 3/2/15.


----------



## kittykat7210

bdb84 said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to more spotting. It's strange though, because the spotting only happens when I wake up in the morning then tapers off throughout the day. And the amount hasn't been so much where I need a pad or tampon.
> 
> I go back to the doctor this afternoon for my 4th beta. So FX for that! Hoping my level is around 1,000!
> 
> Fingers are crossed for a great beta!
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> I just realized that I think one of the main reasons I'm so freaked out at this stage is because my MMC happened at 7+3 weeks, blah :nope: I wish I could fast forward time! Is anyone else freaking, too??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still absolutely terrified. I'm to the point to where I squeeze my boobs just to feel the soreness. :blush: I know; I'm ridiculous. I just want some symptoms so that I can relax and enjoy this.Click to expand...

i get what you mean with the symptoms, but its hard to relax when your constantly running to the toilet haha!!! a few mild symptoms would be great haha

hope you get some symptoms soon though, or that the pregnancy is progressing as it should :) 

praying for everyone to have a happy and healthy pregnancy :) xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

Elphabaa77 said:


> Can I join you ladies? Now that my first scan is out of the way, I feel a little more confident that I am not jinxing myself by joining groups or making a ticker. I am 7 weeks and 2 days today, my EDD is 3/2/15.

your due date is the same as mine! do you have pictures of your scan? :)


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, I am super paranoid all the time too, even though this is my second time! Barely any symptoms at all. Just extremely tired, but that's hard to associate with pregnancy. I will be happy when I can feel the baby move!

Hi Elphabaa! WElcome!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I do have one, but it's not cropped. It's the only one I can access right now. (since I am at work) So I will put it in a spoiler so it doesn't make it incredibly big! :haha:

Baby's heart rate was 143 which I was told is great! I have one more scan in 2 weeks, then I will be released to my OBGYN. Even though this was a 'surprise' during an unmedicated cycle, I still went straight to my reproductive endocrinologist. I was looking for a new OBGYN and was afraid I wouldn't get progesterone. I have short luteal phases and my progesterone can fall off fairly quick. When I went in at 10 dpo, my progesterone was 8.8. So my RE put me on prometrium twice a day, right away. 

Baby measured exactly 7w1d yesterday, which is exactly on par with my ovulation date. I have PCOS and my cycles are long, so we couldn't go off my LMP or I would be 9 weeks by their calculations.


Spoiler




The pictures really aren't that great. I have 2 others as well, and nothing as fabulous as seeing it on the actual screen. I could see the heart beating. It was amazing! I have never been pregnant before and we've been trying for over 2 years. I broke down seeing that heart beat. I wish I could share that!


----------



## dan-o

Elphabaa77 said:


> Can I join you ladies? Now that my first scan is out of the way, I feel a little more confident that I am not jinxing myself by joining groups or making a ticker. I am 7 weeks and 2 days today, my EDD is 3/2/15.

Yay welcome! And congrats on the fab scan!


----------



## kittykat7210

Elphabaa77 said:


> I do have one, but it's not cropped. It's the only one I can access right now. (since I am at work) So I will put it in a spoiler so it doesn't make it incredibly big! :haha:
> 
> Baby's heart rate was 143 which I was told is great! I have one more scan in 2 weeks, then I will be released to my OBGYN. Even though this was a 'surprise' during an unmedicated cycle, I still went straight to my reproductive endocrinologist. I was looking for a new OBGYN and was afraid I wouldn't get progesterone. I have short luteal phases and my progesterone can fall off fairly quick. When I went in at 10 dpo, my progesterone was 8.8. So my RE put me on prometrium twice a day, right away.
> 
> Baby measured exactly 7w1d yesterday, which is exactly on par with my ovulation date. I have PCOS and my cycles are long, so we couldn't go off my LMP or I would be 9 weeks by their calculations.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 784855
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures really aren't that great. I have 2 others as well, and nothing as fabulous as seeing it on the actual screen. I could see the heart beating. It was amazing! I have never been pregnant before and we've been trying for over 2 years. I broke down seeing that heart beat. I wish I could share that!

i think they are great!! i think i ovulated on june 9th, i have polycystic ovaries as well, if we went by my LMP i would be 20 weeks!!! i cant wait till i have my scan, its the same for me, trying for almost 2 years and this is my first pregnancy

i really want to get my scan soon, but the midwife has yet to contact me about it


----------



## Elphabaa77

kittykat7210 said:


> i think they are great!! i think i ovulated on june 9th, i have polycystic ovaries as well, if we went by my LMP i would be 20 weeks!!! i cant wait till i have my scan, its the same for me, trying for almost 2 years and this is my first pregnancy
> 
> i really want to get my scan soon, but the midwife has yet to contact me about it

I ovulated June 9th! :haha: I am sure I only got a scan THIS early because I was with my reproductive endocrinologist. I guess it's standard when you've struggled with infertility for so long. My cousin is also pregnant and she was totally jealous. She wasn't scheduled to get her first scan until this Friday, which is 10 weeks for her. However, she had some bleeding, so they ended up bringing her in at 7 weeks.


----------



## Bookity

My first appointment and scan is scheduled for August 12th. I think I'll be around 8/9 weeks at that time (man I wish I could remember my LMP date!)

I have been on zoloft since January and called my GP two days ago and was instructed to wean off over the next three weeks. The nurse at the OB's office told me that if I felt I wasn't coping well without it they would find something else to help. That's a reassurance!

Anyone else dealing with anxiety/depression?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Elphabaa77 said:


> Can I join you ladies? Now that my first scan is out of the way, I feel a little more confident that I am not jinxing myself by joining groups or making a ticker. I am 7 weeks and 2 days today, my EDD is 3/2/15.

Yay welcome


----------



## Menelly

Bookity said:


> My first appointment and scan is scheduled for August 12th. I think I'll be around 8/9 weeks at that time (man I wish I could remember my LMP date!)
> 
> I have been on zoloft since January and called my GP two days ago and was instructed to wean off over the next three weeks. The nurse at the OB's office told me that if I felt I wasn't coping well without it they would find something else to help. That's a reassurance!
> 
> Anyone else dealing with anxiety/depression?

I'm bipolar. And this pregnancy I will *not* be bullied off my meds like I was last time. I'm severe enough I'm on disability for it, and they tried to make me wean off. It went horribly. I spent 50% of my pregnancy with Kesslie severely suicidal. :( It was AWFUL. (I could link you to some spectacularly scary posts on BnB from it.) 

So yeah, I get depressed. (Also get manic.) And I'll risk my meds. Meds are less of a risk than death.


----------



## NellyLou

Bookity said:


> My first appointment and scan is scheduled for August 12th. I think I'll be around 8/9 weeks at that time (man I wish I could remember my LMP date!)
> 
> I have been on zoloft since January and called my GP two days ago and was instructed to wean off over the next three weeks. The nurse at the OB's office told me that if I felt I wasn't coping well without it they would find something else to help. That's a reassurance!
> 
> Anyone else dealing with anxiety/depression?

I am still on a low dose of medication after having post partum with my first. I tried to wean off of it a few months ago, but it didn't go over so well. My doctor has reassured me that it's find to take while pregnant, and it was fine to take when I was breastfeeding so that is good. I don't remember what it's called though!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds terrifying, Menelly. I'm glad you're standing up for yourself this time. You have to take care of you!

I'm a blueberry today! I kind of miss my fruit ticker even though I can see what fruit I am on other tickers in this thread, but it was getting to be ticker overload in my signature ;) Less than 2 weeks til my first appointment, too! I really hope I get an ultrasound. My SIL went to the midwife office I chose for part of her pregnancy (not the beginning, unfortunately, or she'd be able to answer my questions), and she said they once gave her one just as reassurance because they couldn't find the heartbeat on the doppler, so it sounds like they're not too stingy with them.


----------



## missfrick

Bookity said:


> My first appointment and scan is scheduled for August 12th. I think I'll be around 8/9 weeks at that time (man I wish I could remember my LMP date!)
> 
> I have been on zoloft since January and called my GP two days ago and was instructed to wean off over the next three weeks. The nurse at the OB's office told me that if I felt I wasn't coping well without it they would find something else to help. That's a reassurance!
> 
> Anyone else dealing with anxiety/depression?

I have panic disorder that manifested into agoraphobia for 2.5 years, and I've also been diagnosed as bipolar 2 (but that diagnosis was reversed) and then diagnosed as having borderline personality disorder! I'm happy to say that I'm functional now, but I'm worried about my meds because I'm on Seroquil and Cipralex, and was told by my GP that the benefits outweigh the risks... If I don't take my meds I lose functionality. But it constantly weighs on my mind. I think because of this I'm also at a high risk for postpartum depression.


----------



## smawfl

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm a blueberry today!

:happydance: so am I!


----------



## dan-o

Hopefully you ladies can continue your meds, pregnancy is a minefield of emotions as it is without anything else on top of that!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Laska5 said:


> 6 weeks + 4 days, - I hope everyone had a good nights sleep last night! My back is hurting so bad that I'm having a hard time getting comfortable & going to sleep but once I do, I usually knock out from being exhausted but then I can't go back to sleep once I wake up super early to have to pee. Oh well! Boobs are pretty sore still in the mornings & I swear everything gives me indigestion! Still no nausea this far but I know that could rear it's ugly head at any moment!
> 
> On a good note, I'm typically a migraine sufferer & have been so worried about having to take my migraine medicine while pregnant- there's not really a lot of studies done on this drug with pregnant women & doctors say the benefits outweigh the risks, but I'm not wanting to take that chance & have been so worried about what would happen if I got a migraine. Well since I found out I've been pregnant, my migraines have been more in controlled and I haven't had to take a single pill! I've been getting small headaches (mainly in the mornings) but once they come around I have been using caffeine more which helps (just a small cup of coffee in the mornings which is fine) doing neck exercises when I feel a tension headache coming on (they almost always end up as a migraine) & also using lavender oil on my temples. So far I haven't had a migraine in over 2 weeks- which hasn't happened for me in YEARS!!! I usually have 3-4 migraines a week, they were pretty much controlling my life! I seriously hope this continues throughout the entire pregnancy!! That would be soooo awesome, migraines suck!!
> 
> So sorry to everyone who is having awful nausea, I get that a lot with my migraines & I know it's no fun!

I'm in the same exact boat with you! I usually get migraines 1-2 times per week! What medication do you take when you have a migraine? So far I have only had two severe migraines since I found out I am pregnant. I found out I was pregnant on a Saturday and I suffered a terrible migraine the next day...I tried everything before I broke down and took the meds! After, I was so mad at myself. I then had another one a few days ago, but luckily a little caffeine, some Tylenol and rest helped it go away. Lasted for about 6 hours though! Ugh. Otherwise, I'm thinking the rise in hormones is helping keep the pesky headaches away for me! Crossing my fingers they go away altogether! I know a few women that suffered them, and then after having a baby just stopped! I am still having a cup of coffee each morning, I find that it helps. (both I have had so far are days I didn't have coffee)


----------



## ImSoTired

I have dealt with depression and anxiety in the past. So far this pregnancy I am MUCH more emotional than the last one, IMO (hubs seems to think I was like this last time also but he is mistaken). I have been med free for almost 3 years and didn't take any last pregnancy. I'm always keeping an eye on it though and hoping that I can remain off of them. Kudos to you all who are still dealing with it and still taking your meds. If the benefits outweigh the risks, I'm told. Keep up the good work Mamas!

So besides the emotional rollercoaster I haven't had many symptoms and it's making me crazy. I am constipated on and off and last night my breasts were a tiny bit sensitive. I also noticed, the other day, that they are a bit fuller and heavier. So maybe I am pregnant! lol. Regardless of having multiple positive tests this lack of symptoms is making me feel very unpregnant. I see the doctor tomorrow so I'm hoping for all good things.


----------



## MegNE922

chrislo4 said:


> Ladies, i need some advice please! One of my best friends and her husband have been trying for a little one for a few months. Last month she sadly had a chemical and this month she is also a negative. At the weekend one of her good friends had a little girl and she was talking to me about it asking when was it going to be her turn etc. I dont usually keep things from her & vice versa but i feel like i cant tell her because of her situation at the moment. I am only 6 weeks tomorrow so was thinking of telling her when weve had a scan and know everything is ok with our little one. What would you do? How would you bring it up? xx


Having been on her side of it. I would say tell her. Make her feel apart of your great news. Like congrats Aunty! As much as she wants to have her own as your BFF she'll be just as excited for you as it was her own. &#128149; good luck love


----------



## Bookity

I'm hoping I don't have problems weaning off. Hoping that the awareness I have gained while on the meds will help me when I'm off. 

I absolutely agree that you've got to do what is most beneficial for you and baby. Kudos to you for recognizing it and standing up for what's best for you!


----------



## chrislo4

Laska5 said:


> On a good note, I'm typically a migraine sufferer & have been so worried about having to take my migraine medicine while pregnant- there's not really a lot of studies done on this drug with pregnant women & doctors say the benefits outweigh the risks, but I'm not wanting to take that chance & have been so worried about what would happen if I got a migraine. Well since I found out I've been pregnant, my migraines have been more in controlled and I haven't had to take a single pill! I've been getting small headaches (mainly in the mornings) but once they come around I have been using caffeine more which helps (just a small cup of coffee in the mornings which is fine) doing neck exercises when I feel a tension headache coming on (they almost always end up as a migraine) & also using lavender oil on my temples. So far I haven't had a migraine in over 2 weeks- which hasn't happened for me in YEARS!!! I usually have 3-4 migraines a week, they were pretty much controlling my life! I seriously hope this continues throughout the entire pregnancy!! That would be soooo awesome, migraines suck!!
> 
> So sorry to everyone who is having awful nausea, I get that a lot with my migraines & I know it's no fun!




HopefulInNL said:


> I'm in the same exact boat with you! I usually get migraines 1-2 times per week! What medication do you take when you have a migraine? So far I have only had two severe migraines since I found out I am pregnant. I found out I was pregnant on a Saturday and I suffered a terrible migraine the next day...I tried everything before I broke down and took the meds! After, I was so mad at myself. I then had another one a few days ago, but luckily a little caffeine, some Tylenol and rest helped it go away. Lasted for about 6 hours though! Ugh. Otherwise, I'm thinking the rise in hormones is helping keep the pesky headaches away for me! Crossing my fingers they go away altogether! I know a few women that suffered them, and then after having a baby just stopped! I am still having a cup of coffee each morning, I find that it helps. (both I have had so far are days I didn't have coffee)

I am also a migrane sufferer but since being pregnant ive not had 1 (i hope i have not jinxed myself!!!!) It was the same when i was carrying my daughter. They stopped throughout my pregnancy and for a few months after she arrived then started up almost weekly until i fell pregnant again. Fingers crossed they stay away for us x


----------



## chrislo4

sn0wbunnie said:


> Woke up this morning to more spotting. It's strange though, because the spotting only happens when I wake up in the morning then tapers off throughout the day. And the amount hasn't been so much where I need a pad or tampon.
> 
> I go back to the doctor this afternoon for my 4th beta. So FX for that! Hoping my level is around 1,000!

Sorry to hear you spotted again. Even if its 'normal' its still not nice. Hoping your levels were as you wanted x


----------



## milosmum

Sounds like everyone is doing well and I love that we are starting to see cute little scan photos! I cannot wait for mine - 2 weeks yesterday so I really am counting down the days but I am 'on call' for my job this weekend and have a trip home to Scotland for the commonwealth games next weekend so hopefully time will fly!

As for age - you are all babies and make me feel very old! I am 35 and will be 36 by the time baby arrives - seriously over the hill compared to you ladies.

x


----------



## Bowmans

Hi all just wanted to give you an update after the bleeding at the beginning of the week I went for my scan today. Everything was fine actually not as far gone as I thought so must have ovulated later - now 5 weeks and 6 days but we got to see a heartbeat which was amazing.

No more scans needed until 12 weeks. Nurse didn't seem alarmed by bleeding they just asked whether there were any clots or tissue.

So I'm back a week now so no longer a blueberry :-( but baby is now due on 12th - the day after my late fathers in laws birthday. It would be so special if the baby came on the 11th


----------



## ladybrown33

smawfl said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I'm a blueberry today!
> 
> :happydance: so am I!Click to expand...

Me too!!


----------



## ladybrown33

Elphabaa77 said:


> Can I join you ladies? Now that my first scan is out of the way, I feel a little more confident that I am not jinxing myself by joining groups or making a ticker. I am 7 weeks and 2 days today, my EDD is 3/2/15.

Yay for you first scan, mine is tomorrow and it can't seem to come fast enough, by my OB's guess I'm due just one day before you


----------



## NellyLou

Bowmans said:


> Hi all just wanted to give you an update after the bleeding at the beginning of the week I went for my scan today. Everything was fine actually not as far gone as I thought so must have ovulated later - now 5 weeks and 6 days but we got to see a heartbeat which was amazing.
> 
> No more scans needed until 12 weeks. Nurse didn't seem alarmed by bleeding they just asked whether there were any clots or tissue.
> 
> So I'm back a week now so no longer a blueberry :-( but baby is now due on 12th - the day after my late fathers in laws birthday. It would be so special if the baby came on the 11th

That's great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## molly86

Bowmans said:


> Hi all just wanted to give you an update after the bleeding at the beginning of the week I went for my scan today. Everything was fine actually not as far gone as I thought so must have ovulated later - now 5 weeks and 6 days but we got to see a heartbeat which was amazing.
> 
> No more scans needed until 12 weeks. Nurse didn't seem alarmed by bleeding they just asked whether there were any clots or tissue.
> 
> So I'm back a week now so no longer a blueberry :-( but baby is now due on 12th - the day after my late fathers in laws birthday. It would be so special if the baby came on the 11th

So glad it turned out ok. I had the same thing and the same out come. I also had the date changed. I'm now due the 10th march.


----------



## MegNE922

Ladies who have experienced bleeding. 
I went to the bathroom today and there was a peachy color on the tissue. Seem normal?
I called my OB anyway and was told to watch for clots and red blood. I had a mini panic but I'm ok now. They're bringing me in for an US tomorrow. Been feeling like crap for the past few hours. I'm soo tired. My belly feels gassy.


----------



## ruthb

Bowmans said:


> Hi all just wanted to give you an update after the bleeding at the beginning of the week I went for my scan today. Everything was fine actually not as far gone as I thought so must have ovulated later - now 5 weeks and 6 days but we got to see a heartbeat which was amazing.
> 
> No more scans needed until 12 weeks. Nurse didn't seem alarmed by bleeding they just asked whether there were any clots or tissue.
> 
> So I'm back a week now so no longer a blueberry :-( but baby is now due on 12th - the day after my late fathers in laws birthday. It would be so special if the baby came on the 11th

Really pleased for you! Altho this now means we arent due date buddies!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MegNE922 said:


> Ladies who have experienced bleeding.
> I went to the bathroom today and there was a peachy color on the tissue. Seem normal?
> I called my OB anyway and was told to watch for clots and red blood. I had a mini panic but I'm ok now. They're bringing me in for an US tomorrow. Been feeling like crap for the past few hours. I'm soo tired. My belly feels gassy.

I would say mine was a cross between red and pink but I didn't see properly as it was at half 1 in the morn I was half asleep lol but it was only there that once. So fx both our scans go ok tomorrow.


----------



## Laska5

chrislo4 said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> On a good note, I'm typically a migraine sufferer & have been so worried about having to take my migraine medicine while pregnant- there's not really a lot of studies done on this drug with pregnant women & doctors say the benefits outweigh the risks, but I'm not wanting to take that chance & have been so worried about what would happen if I got a migraine. Well since I found out I've been pregnant, my migraines have been more in controlled and I haven't had to take a single pill! I've been getting small headaches (mainly in the mornings) but once they come around I have been using caffeine more which helps (just a small cup of coffee in the mornings which is fine) doing neck exercises when I feel a tension headache coming on (they almost always end up as a migraine) & also using lavender oil on my temples. So far I haven't had a migraine in over 2 weeks- which hasn't happened for me in YEARS!!! I usually have 3-4 migraines a week, they were pretty much controlling my life! I seriously hope this continues throughout the entire pregnancy!! That would be soooo awesome, migraines suck!!
> 
> So sorry to everyone who is having awful nausea, I get that a lot with my migraines & I know it's no fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopefulInNL said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the same exact boat with you! I usually get migraines 1-2 times per week! What medication do you take when you have a migraine? So far I have only had two severe migraines since I found out I am pregnant. I found out I was pregnant on a Saturday and I suffered a terrible migraine the next day...I tried everything before I broke down and took the meds! After, I was so mad at myself. I then had another one a few days ago, but luckily a little caffeine, some Tylenol and rest helped it go away. Lasted for about 6 hours though! Ugh. Otherwise, I'm thinking the rise in hormones is helping keep the pesky headaches away for me! Crossing my fingers they go away altogether! I know a few women that suffered them, and then after having a baby just stopped! I am still having a cup of coffee each morning, I find that it helps. (both I have had so far are days I didn't have coffee)Click to expand...
> 
> I am also a migrane sufferer but since being pregnant ive not had 1 (i hope i have not jinxed myself!!!!) It was the same when i was carrying my daughter. They stopped throughout my pregnancy and for a few months after she arrived then started up almost weekly until i fell pregnant again. Fingers crossed they stay away for us xClick to expand...



Hopeful: Imitrex is what I take- the 50mg pills & most of the time I have to take one an hour later. Don't feel guilty for having to take the meds, if it came down to it, taking an Imitrex is probably better for the baby than persistent vomiting & the dehydration that follows! I've had a couple ER visits in the past because of that. 

Chrislol: Thats reassuring to know that your migraines stopped during your pregnancy! I'm so hoping they stay away for good! That would be a dream! 

Bowmans: Happy dance for you hun!!:happydance::happydance: I'm so jealous of everyone getting to hear their babies heartbeat! Hubby is persistent that we won't get a scan until the first week in August. :(


----------



## ladybrown33

HopefulInNL said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg I feel old now :haha: I'm 37.. And a half.. Lol
> 
> Haha me too! I'm 33 this year. Oh to be 21 again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 33 this October! I thought I was probably the oldest one here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what date? I'm October also! xClick to expand...
> 
> 23rd :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha ME TOO! xClick to expand...
> 
> YAY! Birthday buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be 31 on Oct. 23rd! I'll be birthday buddies with you! :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm 33 but I will be 34 September 10


----------



## claudinator

Having a six month old and being nearly pregnant is exhausting!! I am pooped!


----------



## Laska5

claudinator said:


> Having a six month old and being nearly pregnant is exhausting!! I am pooped!

wow! I can only imagine!! I'm hoping your energy level rises soon girl!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

claudinator said:


> Having a six month old and being nearly pregnant is exhausting!! I am pooped!

I hear u there, I have a almost 4 year old and by 3-4 I'm ready to go sleep lol


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, it is definitely different this time since I can't nap when I want etc! A 6 month old would be hard! Mine was still waking at least 4 times a night at that point! 

So has anyone bought anything for little one yet!? We are trying to hold off until we find out if it's a boy or a girl... or atleast until we have an ultrasound. It's hard though!


----------



## Laska5

Is it too soon to start buying diapers? This promotion popped up in my email box today- any current parents know if it's actually a good one? I really have NO IDEA how much diapers go for! About $37 for 216 pampers diapers? 

https://www.diapers.com/p/pampers-swaddlers-diapers-economy-plus-case-917134


----------



## NellyLou

Sounds like a good deal, but I'm in Canada so not sure what the difference in prices are. Never too early to start stocking up! I just wouldn't buy that many newborn sized diapers.... chances are they won't fit in those long.


----------



## Laska5

NellyLou said:


> Sounds like a good deal, but I'm in Canada so not sure what the difference in prices are. Never too early to start stocking up! I just wouldn't buy that many newborn sized diapers.... chances are they won't fit in those long.

I was thinking the size 2 might last for 3 months? It says 12-18 pounds for that size?


----------



## missfrick

I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?


----------



## ImSoTired

We aren't buying anything until we find out the gender. If it's a boy we will need clothing and bedding, a few other things. If it's a girl we may just need a handful of things. And of course diapers. I have a toddler so I kept all of her clothing, everything but a few things I needed to toss out. I may do holiday and birthday shopping early though, and but my post pregnancy stuff sooner than later, because once I find out the gender I know I'll be focused on making sure I'm prepared for baby. I want to stay as calm as possible and do things as I go along.

Also thinking of starting to transition toddler to a big bed. If I start slowly, I think I should have her out of the crib by the time baby gets here? Regardless baby will be sleeping in our room for six months or so, as our daughter did. I'd like to have her potty trained as well but I'm not holding my breath. One thing at a time!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

HopefulInNL said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> This nausea is nearing unbearable and I feel so weak that I can barely pick up my toddler. I don't think the GP would prescribe anything since I'm not actually vomiting. I just feel on the verge of vomiting, 24/7.
> 
> Today I've managed to eat some plain crackers, two pieces of white bread and a banana. Oh, and a handful of polos. Hardly enough food to keep me sustained.. Everything makes my stomach churn.
> 
> I am going to try and pick up some ginger root capsules tomorrow and give those a try. And pick up some lemon drops to suck.
> 
> Nausea is definitely worse this time around. It was bad the first time, but this time it's horrendous.
> 
> 
> Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear! I would maybe still try calling your GP. Worth a shot.
> 
> How far along where you when it started?Click to expand...

It started from about 4 weeks, a day before I found out. I started with sickness really early last time around too. 

:cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Laska5 said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good deal, but I'm in Canada so not sure what the difference in prices are. Never too early to start stocking up! I just wouldn't buy that many newborn sized diapers.... chances are they won't fit in those long.
> 
> I was thinking the size 2 might last for 3 months? It says 12-18 pounds for that size?Click to expand...

I know my daughter was in 3's for a long time. She is now in 4's. I would get a few boxes of each but I, personally, would avoid nb diapers. My daughter didn't even wear them because with the umbilical cord she wore size 1's folded down. And newborn's poop like volcanos so they could use a little room as long as it's tightened properly. We rarely had leaks and my daughter was born 7lb, 7.5oz. We'll be going straight to size 1's this time too. I don't remember her being in size 2's very long though. My rule of thumb is generally move her up when she is at or around the minimum weight of the next size. That's all my opinion though, you'll see what works for you when you get there.


----------



## Laska5

ImSoTired said:


> We aren't buying anything until we find out the gender. If it's a boy we will need clothing and bedding, a few other things. If it's a girl we may just need a handful of things. And of course diapers. I have a toddler so I kept all of her clothing, everything but a few things I needed to toss out. I may do holiday and birthday shopping early though, and but my post pregnancy stuff sooner than later, because once I find out the gender I know I'll be focused on making sure I'm prepared for baby. I want to stay as calm as possible and do things as I go along.
> 
> Also thinking of starting to transition toddler to a big bed. If I start slowly, I think I should have her out of the crib by the time baby gets here? Regardless baby will be sleeping in our room for six months or so, as our daughter did. I'd like to have her potty trained as well but I'm not holding my breath. One thing at a time!

When you say sleeping in the room with you, does that mean in your bed? Or in a bedside bassinet? I was curious as to how long most babies can stay in those! My husband is very against sleeping with baby due to the risk of suffocation.


----------



## ImSoTired

missfrick said:


> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?

That sac was measuring right on track is a great thing! Maybe you will see heartbeat at next scan!? I think with my daughter I saw heartbeat at 6w6d and I'm hoping at my appt tomorrow the doc makes a future scan appt because I'm sure it's a bit too early to see it now, where I'm at. Hang in there. I'm hoping everything is just fine for you!:hugs:


----------



## Laska5

missfrick said:


> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?

I can only imagine your frustration right now & I'm sure the best reassurance is finally seeing that heartbeat! But I did find an article for you! I hope it helps! 

"Week 6 &#8211; Gestational Age (Fetal Age 4 Weeks)

5 ½ to 6 ½ weeks is usually a very good time to detect either a fetal pole or even a fetal heart beat by vaginal ultrasound. The fetal pole is the first visible sign of a developing embryo. This pole structure actually has some curve to it with the embryo&#8217;s head at one end and what looks like a tail at the other end. The fetal pole now allows for crown to rump measurements (CRL) to be taken, so that pregnancy dating can be a bit more accurate. The fetal pole may be seen at a crown-rump length (CRL) of 2-4mm, and the heartbeat may be seen as a regular flutter when the CRL has reached 5mm.

If a vaginal ultrasound is done and no fetal pole or cardiac activity is seen, another ultrasound scan should be done in 3-7 days. Due to the fact that pregnancy dating can be wrong, it would be much too early at this point to make a clear diagnosis on the outcome of the pregnancy."

From: https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

They did see a fetal pole, correct? and the doctor said your developmental size was fine? Could it be that your dates are off & maybe your closer to 5.5 weeks? Just keep in mind that everyone develops differently & there could have also been something obstructing the ultrasound from picking up the heartbeat- technology isn't 100% reliable!

In my opinion the doctor should has reassured you before doing the US that there is a possibility that you wouldn't be able to see that heartbeat & that is normal at this stage.


----------



## dan-o

Laska5 said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good deal, but I'm in Canada so not sure what the difference in prices are. Never too early to start stocking up! I just wouldn't buy that many newborn sized diapers.... chances are they won't fit in those long.
> 
> I was thinking the size 2 might last for 3 months? It says 12-18 pounds for that size?Click to expand...

My ds2 went through that size so fast! I bought loads cheap on amazon, still have about 200 left!! Been keeping them 'just in case' he he!


----------



## Bookity

missfrick said:


> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?

Don't worry! It's still really early and not everyone sees a heartbeat just yet. My OB doesn't even do a scan or first visit until 8-10 weeks.


----------



## ImSoTired

Laska5 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> We aren't buying anything until we find out the gender. If it's a boy we will need clothing and bedding, a few other things. If it's a girl we may just need a handful of things. And of course diapers. I have a toddler so I kept all of her clothing, everything but a few things I needed to toss out. I may do holiday and birthday shopping early though, and but my post pregnancy stuff sooner than later, because once I find out the gender I know I'll be focused on making sure I'm prepared for baby. I want to stay as calm as possible and do things as I go along.
> 
> Also thinking of starting to transition toddler to a big bed. If I start slowly, I think I should have her out of the crib by the time baby gets here? Regardless baby will be sleeping in our room for six months or so, as our daughter did. I'd like to have her potty trained as well but I'm not holding my breath. One thing at a time!
> 
> When you say sleeping in the room with you, does that mean in your bed? Or in a bedside bassinet? I was curious as to how long most babies can stay in those! My husband is very against sleeping with baby due to the risk of suffocation.Click to expand...

Baby will be sleeping in a bassinet, pack n'play with bassinet feature, cradle, something next to our bed. My daughter first slept in a little rock n' play but then they were recalled for something and I got paranoid so I moved her to a pack' n' play. I think the weight limit was 15lbs for the bassinet feature on the pack n play and she hadn't reached that by the time I moved her to her crib at 5 1/2 months. She slept wonderfully in her crib when I finally moved her, by the way. So much better than she had in our room. It was more for my piece of mind, and breastfeeding, that she was so close to me in our room. No, she didn't sleep in our bed because I was afraid she'd suffocate or fall out.


----------



## chelsealynnb

missfrick said:


> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?

I had an ultrasound at 6+1, I think it was, and only saw a gestational sac and yolk sac, no heartbeat! Went back at 7+4 and there was a heartbeat :D


----------



## Bookity

As far as age, I'm 30, will be 31 by the time baby comes (birthday in January).

I have 2 girls already, one will be 3 in less than a month, and the other will be 2 in November. Exhaustion hit me yesterday and these kiddos will not let me rest. Currently trying to potty train biggest so she's keeping me on my toes. Lots of accidents so far.


----------



## Bookity

I kept both my girls in our room for the first six months or so also (in pack n play/bassinet). I just like having them close. This little one will be the same. :)


----------



## missfrick

Laska5 said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?
> 
> I can only imagine your frustration right now & I'm sure the best reassurance is finally seeing that heartbeat! But I did find an article for you! I hope it helps!
> 
> "Week 6  Gestational Age (Fetal Age 4 Weeks)
> 
> 5 ½ to 6 ½ weeks is usually a very good time to detect either a fetal pole or even a fetal heart beat by vaginal ultrasound. The fetal pole is the first visible sign of a developing embryo. This pole structure actually has some curve to it with the embryos head at one end and what looks like a tail at the other end. The fetal pole now allows for crown to rump measurements (CRL) to be taken, so that pregnancy dating can be a bit more accurate. The fetal pole may be seen at a crown-rump length (CRL) of 2-4mm, and the heartbeat may be seen as a regular flutter when the CRL has reached 5mm.
> 
> If a vaginal ultrasound is done and no fetal pole or cardiac activity is seen, another ultrasound scan should be done in 3-7 days. Due to the fact that pregnancy dating can be wrong, it would be much too early at this point to make a clear diagnosis on the outcome of the pregnancy."
> 
> From: https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm
> 
> They did see a fetal pole, correct? and the doctor said your developmental size was fine? Could it be that your dates are off & maybe your closer to 5.5 weeks? Just keep in mind that everyone develops differently & there could have also been something obstructing the ultrasound from picking up the heartbeat- technology isn't 100% reliable!Click to expand...

No I had no fetal pole either. And I know my conception date 100%... they also ordered a repeat in 2 weeks, not 3-7 days. No one seemed concerned though, only me. They just told me it was likely too early... I have my next u/s in 9 days and am terrified it will be a MMC...


----------



## NellyLou

Laska5 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> We aren't buying anything until we find out the gender. If it's a boy we will need clothing and bedding, a few other things. If it's a girl we may just need a handful of things. And of course diapers. I have a toddler so I kept all of her clothing, everything but a few things I needed to toss out. I may do holiday and birthday shopping early though, and but my post pregnancy stuff sooner than later, because once I find out the gender I know I'll be focused on making sure I'm prepared for baby. I want to stay as calm as possible and do things as I go along.
> 
> Also thinking of starting to transition toddler to a big bed. If I start slowly, I think I should have her out of the crib by the time baby gets here? Regardless baby will be sleeping in our room for six months or so, as our daughter did. I'd like to have her potty trained as well but I'm not holding my breath. One thing at a time!
> 
> When you say sleeping in the room with you, does that mean in your bed? Or in a bedside bassinet? I was curious as to how long most babies can stay in those! My husband is very against sleeping with baby due to the risk of suffocation.Click to expand...

We had a bedside bassinet for our daughter. I am very paranoid about bedsharing with a newborn as well!


----------



## Menelly

Laska5 said:


> Is it too soon to start buying diapers? This promotion popped up in my email box today- any current parents know if it's actually a good one? I really have NO IDEA how much diapers go for! About $37 for 216 pampers diapers?
> 
> https://www.diapers.com/p/pampers-swaddlers-diapers-economy-plus-case-917134

I found a coop doing newborn cloth diapers at $3.50 a piece. I didn't want to buy anything too early, but that's too good of a deal to pass up, IMO. So yeah, I ordered some. Woo!


----------



## dan-o

milosmum said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing well and I love that we are starting to see cute little scan photos! I cannot wait for mine - 2 weeks yesterday so I really am counting down the days but I am 'on call' for my job this weekend and have a trip home to Scotland for the commonwealth games next weekend so hopefully time will fly!
> 
> As for age - you are all babies and make me feel very old! I am 35 and will be 36 by the time baby arrives - seriously over the hill compared to you ladies.
> 
> x


Nope I'm still wearing the old cap at 37, will be 38 before my due date! 



Bowmans said:


> Hi all just wanted to give you an update after the bleeding at the beginning of the week I went for my scan today. Everything was fine actually not as far gone as I thought so must have ovulated later - now 5 weeks and 6 days but we got to see a heartbeat which was amazing.
> 
> No more scans needed until 12 weeks. Nurse didn't seem alarmed by bleeding they just asked whether there were any clots or tissue.
> 
> So I'm back a week now so no longer a blueberry :-( but baby is now due on 12th - the day after my late fathers in laws birthday. It would be so special if the baby came on the 11th

Fabulous news, so pleased all is well! Changed your EDD on the front page x



MegNE922 said:


> Ladies who have experienced bleeding.
> I went to the bathroom today and there was a peachy color on the tissue. Seem normal?
> I called my OB anyway and was told to watch for clots and red blood. I had a mini panic but I'm ok now. They're bringing me in for an US tomorrow. Been feeling like crap for the past few hours. I'm soo tired. My belly feels gassy.

I think about half of us have had spotting at some point now, what is going on with this group?! Bet it's fine tho, if your not bleeding it shouldn't be anything to worry about at all. Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you get a pic x



CoffeePuffin said:


> It started from about 4 weeks, a day before I found out. I started with sickness really early last time around too.
> 
> :cry:

Oh hun, it does sound awful. I hope it doesn't last for too long :hugs:


----------



## Menelly

missfrick said:


> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?

Ask if your uterus is retroverted. Seriously, they've shown that it's much harder to see the fetal pole on retroverted uteri early, and it's common enough to be retroverted that they don't always tell you.

At 6+1 with my daughter, they didn't even see a yolk sac for me. 2 weeks later, fantastic little bean with heartbeat and all. Don't stress yet. :)


----------



## missfrick

chelsealynnb said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?
> 
> I had an ultrasound at 6+1, I think it was, and only saw a gestational sac and yolk sac, no heartbeat! Went back at 7+4 and there was a heartbeat :DClick to expand...

Thanks Chelsea that makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## NellyLou

Menelly said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> Is it too soon to start buying diapers? This promotion popped up in my email box today- any current parents know if it's actually a good one? I really have NO IDEA how much diapers go for! About $37 for 216 pampers diapers?
> 
> https://www.diapers.com/p/pampers-swaddlers-diapers-economy-plus-case-917134
> 
> I found a coop doing newborn cloth diapers at $3.50 a piece. I didn't want to buy anything too early, but that's too good of a deal to pass up, IMO. So yeah, I ordered some. Woo!Click to expand...

We cloth diapered from 3 months to almost 2 years and loved it. I will definitely do it again!


----------



## Menelly

I totally plan on bedsharing with this baby. We did with my daughter (only way to get her to sleep.) In the overlaying accidents according to Dr. McKenna (I think that's his name) the common denominator was bottle feeding in a study done in I believe Illinois. There wasn't a single breastfeeding mom in the entire study over 5 years.


----------



## chrislo4

I'm in bed already :nope: Exhausted & constantly felt sick today. So worried I will get HG again. I can't do it again!! 

I'm not going to be buying anything for the little one til after anomaly scan. It's very tempting & i loooove looking at baby bits but I'd feel happier waiting x


----------



## Laska5

Menelly said:


> I totally plan on bedsharing with this baby. We did with my daughter (only way to get her to sleep.) In the overlaying accidents according to Dr. McKenna (I think that's his name) the common denominator was bottle feeding in a study done in I believe Illinois. There wasn't a single breastfeeding mom in the entire study over 5 years.

I hadn't read any studies on it! It's just what we were taught in college! (we are both in the medical profession). But that is awesome to know! I'll have to find that article & show it to hubby- I'm all for bedsharing the first few months!


NellyLou: I am considering cloth diapers as well- but how do you clean them???


----------



## milosmum

missfrick said:


> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?

Don't panic - it sounds like everything is developing fine especially since it is measuring the right size and everyone is happy with you. I have had multiple early scans now and know that you don't always see a HB at 6 weeks. I have to have a 6 week scan (due to previous ectopic) but I have managed to book it for towards the end of the 6 weeks (6+5) to give me a better chance of seeing the reassuring HB. In previous pregnancies when I have had losses the gestational sac has measured too small, no fetal pole seen and no HB so I knew things weren't right.

I hope the next 2 weeks speeds by for you and try not to worry x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ok something is bugging me now, I'm seeing so many ppl saying they went for a scan at 6week preg but are u actually 6week preg wen u got the heartbeat (lmp date) or is this going off conception date. My doc says I'm 6week going off lmp yet I know I'm about 5week going off conception so I'm really confused here, someone help me out. When they say u can hear heartbeat at 6week is that 6week conception or 6week lmp. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## NellyLou

Menelly said:


> I totally plan on bedsharing with this baby. We did with my daughter (only way to get her to sleep.) In the overlaying accidents according to Dr. McKenna (I think that's his name) the common denominator was bottle feeding in a study done in I believe Illinois. There wasn't a single breastfeeding mom in the entire study over 5 years.

Yeah, it's definitely what you're comfortable with. If you don't move much in your sleep and aren't a sound sleeper, then you might feel better about it. My husband and I both move a lot.... Now the little one sometimes sleeps with us after a bad dream, and instead of worrying about her, we worry about ourselves getting kicked in the head and pushed off the bed by her!


----------



## NellyLou

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Ok something is bugging me now, I'm seeing so many ppl saying they went for a scan at 6week preg but are u actually 6week preg wen u got the heartbeat (lmp date) or is this going off conception date. My doc says I'm 6week going off lmp yet I know I'm about 5week going off conception so I'm really confused here, someone help me out. When they say u can hear heartbeat at 6week is that 6week conception or 6week lmp. Hope that makes sense.

I believe it's 6 weeks lmp... I saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks lmp with my daughter anyway. Measurements can differ from your lmp if you ovulated later or earlier.


----------



## Laska5

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Ok something is bugging me now, I'm seeing so many ppl saying they went for a scan at 6week preg but are u actually 6week preg wen u got the heartbeat (lmp date) or is this going off conception date. My doc says I'm 6week going off lmp yet I know I'm about 5week going off conception so I'm really confused here, someone help me out. When they say u can hear heartbeat at 6week is that 6week conception or 6week lmp. Hope that makes sense.

6 weeks from LMP so baby is really only 4 weeks! I think it's weird how they do this!


----------



## Menelly

Laska5 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I totally plan on bedsharing with this baby. We did with my daughter (only way to get her to sleep.) In the overlaying accidents according to Dr. McKenna (I think that's his name) the common denominator was bottle feeding in a study done in I believe Illinois. There wasn't a single breastfeeding mom in the entire study over 5 years.
> 
> I hadn't read any studies on it! It's just what we were taught in college! (we are both in the medical profession). But that is awesome to know! I'll have to find that article & show it to hubby- I'm all for bedsharing the first few months!
> 
> 
> NellyLou: I am considering cloth diapers as well- but how do you clean them???Click to expand...

When breastfed, just chuck them in the washing machine. You don't even have to scrape the poo off, it just comes out in the wash.

Once they're eating solid foods, you really want to scrape and/or spray the solids into the toilet. (Which, legally, you're supposed to do with disposables too.) You can use flushable liners too, which lay on top of the cloth and flush when they poo on them. Makes it lots easier.

Then you throw them in the wash. All the kerfluffle about cloth safe diaper detergents are giant myths. Use Tide or All or whatever brand you're using. Use enough laundry detergent to equal a "heavily soiled load" because it IS. 

Enjoy saving money. :) (Unless you get addicted to buying adorable diapers in lots of prints. That gets expensive fast!)


----------



## NellyLou

Laska5 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I totally plan on bedsharing with this baby. We did with my daughter (only way to get her to sleep.) In the overlaying accidents according to Dr. McKenna (I think that's his name) the common denominator was bottle feeding in a study done in I believe Illinois. There wasn't a single breastfeeding mom in the entire study over 5 years.
> 
> I hadn't read any studies on it! It's just what we were taught in college! (we are both in the medical profession). But that is awesome to know! I'll have to find that article & show it to hubby- I'm all for bedsharing the first few months!
> 
> 
> NellyLou: I am considering cloth diapers as well- but how do you clean them???Click to expand...

You can buy special cloth diaper laundry detergent. Before they are eating solids, it's easy. You just throw it all in the wash and wash it! After they eat solids, it can be a bit messier, especially if they have peanut butter texture poo... then you have to rinse or spray the diaper off before you wash it. You can buy little sprayers that connect to the toilet.


----------



## milosmum

We used cloth/ reusable nappies too and loved them! Sooooo cute and saved lots of money with them especially since I will reuse them for this baby. I've actually been naughty and bought a few new ones for this bubs already as they were on a very special offer in the supermarket yesterday! 

Washing is simple - for a newborn and depending on the number of nappies you have. Store them dry in a bucket or wet bag then tip them into the machine. Wash every 1.5-2 days. Cold rinse, LONG wash 40 or 60 degrees depending on your machine with lots of water and about half a dose of washing powder. Then an extra rinse at the end to ensure all the detergent has come out.

This is a UK website but has lots of basic information if you want to read more: https://www.goreal.org.uk/


----------



## MegNE922

missfrick said:


> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?

I didn't see the heart beat until they pulled up the heart rate where you see the waves. Don't stress love. I'm sure your bean is perfect. Xo


----------



## Mya209

For those of you chatting about bed sharing this is really helpful list of research that proves that bed sharing with your breastfed baby actually lowers the SIDS risk. (Also SIDS is nothing to do with suffocation or any explained cause of death. SIDS is the name for unexplained infant death. We don't know what causes it!)

https://drjaygordon.com/in-the-news/cosleeping-with-your-baby-is-not-a-risk-factor-for-sids.html


----------



## Laska5

For those of you who do cloth diapers, 

Are all cloth diapers created equal? What about the inserts? I know there are some more expensive brands out there- are they really worth it? What is a decent cost for these so that you actually save? Also - how in the world do you clean them? and lastly, about how many do you need to buy?


----------



## NellyLou

Mya209 said:


> For those of you chatting about bed sharing this is really helpful list of research that proves that bed sharing with your breastfed baby actually lowers the SIDS risk. (*Also SIDS is nothing to do with suffocation or any explained cause of death. SIDS is the name for unexplained infant death. We don't know what causes it!)*
> 
> https://drjaygordon.com/in-the-news/cosleeping-with-your-baby-is-not-a-risk-factor-for-sids.html

The statement in bold is so true!


----------



## Menelly

Laska5 said:


> For those of you who do cloth diapers,
> 
> Are all cloth diapers created equal? What about the inserts? I know there are some more expensive brands out there- are they really worth it? What is a decent cost for these so that you actually save? Also - how in the world do you clean them? and lastly, about how many do you need to buy?

I am cheap as all get out, and I used cheap diapers from China until my daughter was ready to potty train. My personal favorite are Sunbaby diapers. (Some reason, this site does not like linking to Sunbaby, but a really fast Google search will take you to her site.)

I've compared a Sunbaby to a BumGenius (one of the more spendy brands) and I really didn't see a $10/diaper difference. They're just not that much better. (And Sunpei of Sunbaby is very careful to never use child labor. She hires moms in China and pays them decently for Chinese wages.)

That said, where you do NOT want to skimp is inserts. (If you're using pockets or AI2's.) Microfiber inserts (what most everything is sold with) tend to suck. They aren't as absorbant, and are prone to compression leaks. (Think "your onesie is pressing on the crotch, so the diaper leaks.")

Bamboo and Hemp are far better choices for inserts. I think Sunbaby now offers bamboo as an option, which I intend to buy for this baby. There are a ton of different insert options, but that's where I splurge. I like my pee staying in the diaper where it belongs!


----------



## Laska5

Menelly said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who do cloth diapers,
> 
> Are all cloth diapers created equal? What about the inserts? I know there are some more expensive brands out there- are they really worth it? What is a decent cost for these so that you actually save? Also - how in the world do you clean them? and lastly, about how many do you need to buy?
> 
> I am cheap as all get out, and I used cheap diapers from China until my daughter was ready to potty train. My personal favorite are Sunbaby diapers. (Some reason, this site does not like linking to Sunbaby, but a really fast Google search will take you to her site.)
> 
> I've compared a Sunbaby to a BumGenius (one of the more spendy brands) and I really didn't see a $10/diaper difference. They're just not that much better. (And Sunpei of Sunbaby is very careful to never use child labor. She hires moms in China and pays them decently for Chinese wages.)
> 
> That said, where you do NOT want to skimp is inserts. (If you're using pockets or AI2's.) Microfiber inserts (what most everything is sold with) tend to suck. They aren't as absorbant, and are prone to compression leaks. (Think "your onesie is pressing on the crotch, so the diaper leaks.")
> 
> Bamboo and Hemp are far better choices for inserts. I think Sunbaby now offers bamboo as an option, which I intend to buy for this baby. There are a ton of different insert options, but that's where I splurge. I like my pee staying in the diaper where it belongs!Click to expand...

thats great advice! Thank you!!


----------



## Bowmans

MegNE922 said:


> Ladies who have experienced bleeding.
> I went to the bathroom today and there was a peachy color on the tissue. Seem normal?
> I called my OB anyway and was told to watch for clots and red blood. I had a mini panic but I'm ok now. They're bringing me in for an US tomorrow. Been feeling like crap for the past few hours. I'm soo tired. My belly feels gassy.

In this short time I've had every shade - peachy seems normal to me sounds like a bit of old blood mixed with discharge 



ruthb said:


> Really pleased for you! Altho this now means we arent due date buddies!

You never know you might be late and I might be early - date will probably change again at the next dating scan 



missfrick said:


> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?

I wouldn't worry if I knew I was only 5w 6 then I definately wouldn't have expected to see a HB - when I googled it most woman were saying no HB at 5/6 weeks



Bookity said:


> As far as age, I'm 30, will be 31 by the time baby comes (birthday in January).
> 
> I have 2 girls already, one will be 3 in less than a month, and the other will be 2 in November. Exhaustion hit me yesterday and these kiddos will not let me rest. Currently trying to potty train biggest so she's keeping me on my toes. Lots of accidents so far.

I'm a jan bday too - what date are you 



mummy_smurf2b said:


> Ok something is bugging me now, I'm seeing so many ppl saying they went for a scan at 6week preg but are u actually 6week preg wen u got the heartbeat (lmp date) or is this going off conception date. My doc says I'm 6week going off lmp yet I know I'm about 5week going off conception so I'm really confused here, someone help me out. When they say u can hear heartbeat at 6week is that 6week conception or 6week lmp. Hope that makes sense.

All depends on O date when they use your lmp I believe they make the assumption you O on cd14 of a 28 day cycle. Using my lmp I'm 7w1 but I must have o late because I'm only 5w6 .


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Laska5 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Ok something is bugging me now, I'm seeing so many ppl saying they went for a scan at 6week preg but are u actually 6week preg wen u got the heartbeat (lmp date) or is this going off conception date. My doc says I'm 6week going off lmp yet I know I'm about 5week going off conception so I'm really confused here, someone help me out. When they say u can hear heartbeat at 6week is that 6week conception or 6week lmp. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> 6 weeks from LMP so baby is really only 4 weeks! I think it's weird how they do this!Click to expand...

Yep it's just crazy I cnt get my head round it, having said that Wen I conceived DD I didn't track ovulation etc so all I had to go off with lmp and she was born on her due date, I don't recall it changing wen I had my scans but I do recon baby will measure smaller than 6week 2mo unless their machines measure weirdly to make it do so lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're planning to cloth diaper, though I'll probably do disposables for the first couple weeks while I figure out how babies work and all ;) And possibly for long days out of the house - I don't think I want to carry dirty diapers around all day. My nephew is cloth diapered, and it doesn't seem too bad. The first thing my SIL said she wanted to get us is the cloth diapering class they attended, so we can check out different varieties. I guess there are advantages and disadvantages to all of them. I've heard some are easier to wash and dry than others. 

I plan to do a bassinet by the bed for awhile. DH is too heavy a sleeper for me to feel comfortable with the baby in the bed, and I'd get terrible sleep with her in with us. Plus our bedroom is up 3 steps with no railing, and I don't want to be navigating that four times a night while half asleep. She can stay by me for feeding and nighttime diapers and just nap in the nursery.

I haven't bought anything for the baby yet, but if I saw something I just adored, I'd consider it. I'll probably do most of my shopping after we find out the sex, and after I find out what to expect in hand me downs. I already know we're getting a swing and bottles because my nephew is outgrowing them.

I've been really tired the last couple afternoons. I've been falling asleep early (for me, not for normal people), and waking up early even if I haven't had 8 hours of sleep and then I've needed a little nap in the afternoon. My sleep habits have just gone nuts, but it's nice to not be awake at 2am and sleeping til noon, at least...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Bowmans said:


> MegNE922 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who have experienced bleeding.
> I went to the bathroom today and there was a peachy color on the tissue. Seem normal?
> I called my OB anyway and was told to watch for clots and red blood. I had a mini panic but I'm ok now. They're bringing me in for an US tomorrow. Been feeling like crap for the past few hours. I'm soo tired. My belly feels gassy.
> 
> In this short time I've had every shade - peachy seems normal to me sounds like a bit of old blood mixed with discharge
> 
> 
> 
> ruthb said:
> 
> 
> Really pleased for you! Altho this now means we arent due date buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> You never know you might be late and I might be early - date will probably change again at the next dating scan
> 
> 
> 
> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to be optimistic, I really am... but that you ladies are all seeing heartbeats even before 6 weeks, and at 6+0 I didn't see one... I'm so nervous/worried! Even though everyone is telling me it's normal and that at 8 weeks I will see it on the u/s, I can't help but worry. I have no spotting or anything though, and my yolk sac was shaped exactly round and my gestational sac measured properly... Anyone have any advice?Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't worry if I knew I was only 5w 6 then I definately wouldn't have expected to see a HB - when I googled it most woman were saying no HB at 5/6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> As far as age, I'm 30, will be 31 by the time baby comes (birthday in January).
> 
> I have 2 girls already, one will be 3 in less than a month, and the other will be 2 in November. Exhaustion hit me yesterday and these kiddos will not let me rest. Currently trying to potty train biggest so she's keeping me on my toes. Lots of accidents so far.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a jan bday too - what date are you
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Ok something is bugging me now, I'm seeing so many ppl saying they went for a scan at 6week preg but are u actually 6week preg wen u got the heartbeat (lmp date) or is this going off conception date. My doc says I'm 6week going off lmp yet I know I'm about 5week going off conception so I'm really confused here, someone help me out. When they say u can hear heartbeat at 6week is that 6week conception or 6week lmp. Hope that makes sense.Click to expand...
> 
> All depends on O date when they use your lmp I believe they make the assumption you O on cd14 of a 28 day cycle. Using my lmp I'm 7w1 but I must have o late because I'm only 5w6 .Click to expand...

 You know I tried to tell the doc my o date and he was havin non of it said he had to go off lmp lol and I never o'd on cd 14 it was normally cd 16 although this cycle was cd23.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Just got a call from my doctor! My levels went up from 443 to 1,007! SO HAPPY! He said my 5th beta scheduled for Friday wasn't necessary, seeing as it's going up like it should. & my arms need a break!

But we did schedule my first ultrasound for Monday morning at 8:30! I'll only be 5 weeks exactly. Still too early to hear a heartbeat, right? So sooooo excited! :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sn0wbunnie said:


> Just got a call from my doctor! My levels went up from 443 to 1,007! SO HAPPY! He said my 5th beta scheduled for Friday wasn't necessary, seeing as it's going up like it should. & my arms need a break!
> 
> But we did schedule my first ultrasound for Monday morning at 8:30! I'll only be 5 weeks exactly. Still too early to hear a heartbeat, right? So sooooo excited! :)

Yay


----------



## bdb84

I'm a cloth diapering, co-sleeping, breastfeeding mama, too. I've used cloth since my son was an infant, over 8 years ago.


----------



## Bookity

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> As far as age, I'm 30, will be 31 by the time baby comes (birthday in January).
> 
> I have 2 girls already, one will be 3 in less than a month, and the other will be 2 in November. Exhaustion hit me yesterday and these kiddos will not let me rest. Currently trying to potty train biggest so she's keeping me on my toes. Lots of accidents so far.
> 
> I'm a jan bday too - what date are youClick to expand...

My birthday is on the 19th. :)


----------



## dan-o

Bookity we are also potty training! Been doing it since January, total nightmare, then about 3 weeks ago he got out of bed one morning, used the potty himself and has been in pants ever since! Bizarre! Good luck, hope she gets it ASAP!

Ps. The main problem I have now is, I leave the room for one minute, he chooses that exact moment to do a pee in the potty, then ds2 runs over and tips it out on the floor before I have chance to sprint back in the room :dohh: little rascals!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Anyone else finding themselves taking more hpt's? I took two last night just to confirm things are moving along. I took a digi week estimater last week and it said 1-2, then last night it said 2-3! :happydance: and on one of my ic's the test line was as dark as the control line! Last week it was still faint! lol.


----------



## madtowngirl

I plan on cloth diapering, too. My SIL did it for both of my nephews, and it saved her a ton of money.

And I'm so jealous of those of you that have nausea/sore boobs. Still nothing for me. :( My ultrasound next week can't come soon enough.


----------



## Laska5

Warning: Major Whine Fest! 

I am a professional photographer & have a photosession tonight. It's beautiful tonight- unseasonable cooler than normal for July in Arkansas, yet I just do not want to go!! I've been fatigued all day- had about 3 naps & I still have no energy/motivation! Arg! Somehow I'll have to chalk it up! All you other ladies taking care of you toddlers & babies with a pregnancy amaze me- you are all superwomen!!


----------



## kittykat7210

i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones, 

i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...


----------



## southerngirl2

NellyLou said:


> Yes, it is definitely different this time since I can't nap when I want etc! A 6 month old would be hard! Mine was still waking at least 4 times a night at that point!
> 
> So has anyone bought anything for little one yet!? We are trying to hold off until we find out if it's a boy or a girl... or atleast until we have an ultrasound. It's hard though!

I had bought 2 onesies, baby soap, lotion, & oil to tell my husband so I have those items... 
we aren't planning to buy much until after the baby shower to see what we get.
a few ladies I know had people bring a pack of diapers to the shower to be entered in a raffle... they stocked up! One of them has a 7 month old and hasn't had to buy any diapers yet!


----------



## Laska5

kittykat7210 said:


> i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones,
> 
> i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...

They definitely aren't for everybody but I get the more environmentally friendly & cost effectiveness of them! Momma's have done it for thousands of years before we had diapers!



Also- yah! Doing a happy dance- a rain storm decided to come up & I rescheduled my session, which means I get to lounge for the rest of the evening! BUt I'll probably end up cleaning house & making a trip to walmart! :/


----------



## Elphabaa77

milosmum said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing well and I love that we are starting to see cute little scan photos! I cannot wait for mine - 2 weeks yesterday so I really am counting down the days but I am 'on call' for my job this weekend and have a trip home to Scotland for the commonwealth games next weekend so hopefully time will fly!
> 
> As for age - you are all babies and make me feel very old! I am 35 and will be 36 by the time baby arrives - seriously over the hill compared to you ladies.
> 
> x

I will be 37 next month! Got you beat! :haha: This is my first ever pregnancy after over 2 years of trying.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

kittykat7210 said:


> i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones,
> 
> i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...

It definitely saves a lotttt of money, but I'm with you. I don't want my kids wearing poo stained undergarments. & how do you clean the poo off anyway? I'm actually really curious.


----------



## babytots

Tentaively dipping my feet in and saying hello after getting faint bfps over the last 3 days. Af due in two days and hopefully I will get a nice pregnant on a digi when I test. 

I'm Babytots and this will be my 7th pregnancy. I have 4 gorgeous children 2 girls and 2 boys my angel Jessica and my two tiny angels. To say I'm nervous is an understatement after losing Jessica at 19 weeks I may have the odd wobble here and there so I shall apologise in advance for any posts in the future where I turn into a stressed mama-to-be.

Going by ov (I have long cycles) I am due 29th March so just get in there. May well end up being induced due to medical reasons so can't see me going past that date. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone and hopefully I will be in this for the long haul. x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

babytots said:


> Tentaively dipping my feet in and saying hello after getting faint bfps over the last 3 days. Af due in two days and hopefully I will get a nice pregnant on a digi when I test.
> 
> I'm Babytots and this will be my 7th pregnancy. I have 4 gorgeous children 2 girls and 2 boys my angel Jessica and my two tiny angels. To say I'm nervous is an understatement after losing Jessica at 19 weeks I may have the odd wobble here and there so I shall apologise in advance for any posts in the future where I turn into a stressed mama-to-be.
> 
> Going by ov (I have long cycles) I am due 29th March so just get in there. May well end up being induced due to medical reasons so can't see me going past that date.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone and hopefully I will be in this for the long haul. x



Welcome! Your children are beautiful! <3 FX for you!


----------



## Menelly

sn0wbunnie said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones,
> 
> i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...
> 
> It definitely saves a lotttt of money, but I'm with you. I don't want my kids wearing poo stained undergarments. & how do you clean the poo off anyway? I'm actually really curious.Click to expand...

You throw it in the washing machine?

Do you know how many blowouts newborns have in disposables? I guarantee you that you will get poosplosions out the back of the diaper that almost reach their hair. It'll happen in the cutest outfit you own for them on the day you forgot to pack a change of clothes. It's practically guaranteed.

And you'll throw your adorable outfit in the washing machine, because there is no reason to get rid of it just because a bit of poo got on it. It washes right out.

And that's what happens with diapers. It washes right out. You wouldn't throw away their clothes, why throw away diapers?


----------



## mkyerby16

Took a digi for DH's bday this morning (what an awesome present right!) It said pregnant 2-3! Hopefully that's a good sign as I should be 2 weeks 1 day from ovulation. 

I have a question for you ladies on DHA. How important do you think it is?? I woke up in the middle of the night last night with horrible cramping and thought oh no, but then I started sweating bad and got sick to my stomach. Not sure if it was just a pregnancy thing or if it was because I took a DHA supplement for the first time last night (love my prenatal..rainbow light..but it doesn't have DHA). I'm kinda allergic to seafood... not like hives/breathing trouble but more of an intolerance where I get super sick to my stomach right away and then feel bad for days. Soo maybe that's related... I have no clue.


----------



## kittykat7210

Menelly said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones,
> 
> i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...
> 
> It definitely saves a lotttt of money, but I'm with you. I don't want my kids wearing poo stained undergarments. & how do you clean the poo off anyway? I'm actually really curious.Click to expand...
> 
> You throw it in the washing machine?
> 
> Do you know how many blowouts newborns have in disposables? I guarantee you that you will get poosplosions out the back of the diaper that almost reach their hair. It'll happen in the cutest outfit you own for them on the day you forgot to pack a change of clothes. It's practically guaranteed.
> 
> And you'll throw your adorable outfit in the washing machine, because there is no reason to get rid of it just because a bit of poo got on it. It washes right out.
> 
> And that's what happens with diapers. It washes right out. You wouldn't throw away their clothes, why throw away diapers?Click to expand...

the thing is i would /: i have a big issue with poo, nothing is ever clean enough again if its been smothered in poo... i'm afraid its rubber gloves for nappy changing for me... wee is fine, spit is fine, snot is fine, its literally poo i have an issue with


----------



## Bookity

I don't cloth diaper because I'm lazy like that, but I was going to say the same about the poosplosions. Get to them quickly in the wash and they'll be fine! I imagine diapers are the same way. 

Also not that I have any interest, but they do sell reusable cloth menstrual pads.


----------



## kittykat7210

Bookity said:


> I don't cloth diaper because I'm lazy like that, but I was going to say the same about the poosplosions. Get to them quickly in the wash and they'll be fine! I imagine diapers are the same way.
> 
> Also not that I have any interest, but they do sell reusable cloth menstrual pads.

cannot stand pads anyway, just annoying things, much prefer a tampon haha xx


----------



## Bookity

I understand everyone had their issues with things. I've become much less weak stomached since having babies. Potty on the floor (happening a lot lately)? No problem. Fountains of spit up? No problem. Poosplosions? Bring it on, lol.


----------



## NHKate

Wow, I haven't been on the board much in the last week. I was pretty anxious waiting for my u/s due to my history of early losses, so I stayed away for a bit. Now I can't even begin to catch up! 

So, I had my ultrasound today and got good news! Baby measured 7 weeks, 1 day, and the heart rate was 122. Everything was looking good. :) After all the losses I've had, I was steeling myself for bad news and not letting myself get excited, but now I can relax somewhat.


----------



## Laska5

kittykat7210 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones,
> 
> i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...
> 
> It definitely saves a lotttt of money, but I'm with you. I don't want my kids wearing poo stained undergarments. & how do you clean the poo off anyway? I'm actually really curious.Click to expand...
> 
> You throw it in the washing machine?
> 
> Do you know how many blowouts newborns have in disposables? I guarantee you that you will get poosplosions out the back of the diaper that almost reach their hair. It'll happen in the cutest outfit you own for them on the day you forgot to pack a change of clothes. It's practically guaranteed.
> 
> And you'll throw your adorable outfit in the washing machine, because there is no reason to get rid of it just because a bit of poo got on it. It washes right out.
> 
> And that's what happens with diapers. It washes right out. You wouldn't throw away their clothes, why throw away diapers?Click to expand...
> 
> the thing is i would /: i have a big issue with poo, nothing is ever clean enough again if its been smothered in poo... i'm afraid its rubber gloves for nappy changing for me... wee is fine, spit is fine, snot is fine, its literally poo i have an issue withClick to expand...


ah! Everybody poops! & you'll get use to it right away & find the gloves to be more of a hassle than what they are worth! Especially in the newborn stage when they poop about 10-20 minutes after each feeding- which depending on the newborn can be every 2-3 hours!!


----------



## Bookity

Oh yes I hate pads too. Tampons are so much better. I was entertaining the idea of getting a moon cup before I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## southerngirl2

kittykat7210 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones,
> 
> i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...
> 
> It definitely saves a lotttt of money, but I'm with you. I don't want my kids wearing poo stained undergarments. & how do you clean the poo off anyway? I'm actually really curious.Click to expand...
> 
> You throw it in the washing machine?
> 
> Do you know how many blowouts newborns have in disposables? I guarantee you that you will get poosplosions out the back of the diaper that almost reach their hair. It'll happen in the cutest outfit you own for them on the day you forgot to pack a change of clothes. It's practically guaranteed.
> 
> And you'll throw your adorable outfit in the washing machine, because there is no reason to get rid of it just because a bit of poo got on it. It washes right out.
> 
> And that's what happens with diapers. It washes right out. You wouldn't throw away their clothes, why throw away diapers?Click to expand...
> 
> the thing is i would /: i have a big issue with poo, nothing is ever clean enough again if its been smothered in poo... i'm afraid its rubber gloves for nappy changing for me... wee is fine, spit is fine, snot is fine, its literally poo i have an issue withClick to expand...

I feel like that about the gloves for poo diapers! I work in child care so I think the fact that we have to wear gloves for diaper changes at work it's in my head to do it... lol we shall see once baby M is here :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Menelly said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones,
> 
> i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...
> 
> It definitely saves a lotttt of money, but I'm with you. I don't want my kids wearing poo stained undergarments. & how do you clean the poo off anyway? I'm actually really curious.Click to expand...
> 
> You throw it in the washing machine?
> 
> Do you know how many blowouts newborns have in disposables? I guarantee you that you will get poosplosions out the back of the diaper that almost reach their hair. It'll happen in the cutest outfit you own for them on the day you forgot to pack a change of clothes. It's practically guaranteed.
> 
> And you'll throw your adorable outfit in the washing machine, because there is no reason to get rid of it just because a bit of poo got on it. It washes right out.
> 
> And that's what happens with diapers. It washes right out. You wouldn't throw away their clothes, why throw away diapers?Click to expand...

You just throw in the wash poo and all? You don't clean it off? That's disgusting. If I sound ignorant to this, it's because I really am :wacko:

Also, what do you use for detergent? Because my son had some accidents back in the day in his underwear & no matter how many times I washed it, the stains didn't come out.


----------



## Bookity

I use diaper wipes to get as much off of pooed on clothes as I can and then spray & wash and go thru the washing machine. I've heard that with bfing you can just throw poo diapers straight into the wash, but obviously as stated, I have no experience with that. Would ick me out too.


----------



## ImSoTired

If I had the ambition I'd cloth diaper, but I don't. So more power to you ladies who can do it! Also the baby messes don't bother me. I worked in a daycare for years. Yes, we got to wear gloves when changing dirty diapers, but as you all know, diapers leak. I always had, spit up, vomit, boogers, or *insert other bodily fluid* on me at any given time (not to mention food...). So now changing my own child is like a cake walk. New mom's- you will get used to it. It's not as bad as all that.:winkwink:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

ImSoTired said:


> If I had the ambition I'd cloth diaper, but I don't. So more power to you ladies who can do it! Also the baby messes don't bother me. I worked in a daycare for years. Yes, we got to wear gloves when changing dirty diapers, but as you all know, diapers leak. I always had, spit up, vomit, boogers, or *insert other bodily fluid* on me at any given time (not to mention food...). So now changing my own child is like a cake walk. New mom's- you will get used to it. It's not as bad as all that.:winkwink:

I think it's also a lot different when it's your own kid's bodily fluids.


----------



## NellyLou

Menelly said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones,
> 
> i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...
> 
> It definitely saves a lotttt of money, but I'm with you. I don't want my kids wearing poo stained undergarments. & how do you clean the poo off anyway? I'm actually really curious.Click to expand...
> 
> You throw it in the washing machine?
> 
> Do you know how many blowouts newborns have in disposables? I guarantee you that you will get poosplosions out the back of the diaper that almost reach their hair. It'll happen in the cutest outfit you own for them on the day you forgot to pack a change of clothes. It's practically guaranteed.
> 
> And you'll throw your adorable outfit in the washing machine, because there is no reason to get rid of it just because a bit of poo got on it. It washes right out.
> 
> And that's what happens with diapers. It washes right out. You wouldn't throw away their clothes, why throw away diapers?Click to expand...

And cloth diapers contain the poosplosions so much better than disposables!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

sn0wbunnie said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> If I had the ambition I'd cloth diaper, but I don't. So more power to you ladies who can do it! Also the baby messes don't bother me. I worked in a daycare for years. Yes, we got to wear gloves when changing dirty diapers, but as you all know, diapers leak. I always had, spit up, vomit, boogers, or *insert other bodily fluid* on me at any given time (not to mention food...). So now changing my own child is like a cake walk. New mom's- you will get used to it. It's not as bad as all that.:winkwink:
> 
> I think it's also a lot different when it's your own kid's bodily fluids.Click to expand...

Exactly my point. It's a little less gross when you gave birth to the person it came out of....


----------



## NellyLou

southerngirl2 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry, but i cant see the appeal of cloth diapers. i think they are abit disgusting really, like i wouldn't keep a pair of underwear if i had shat in them haha, not that i would shit myself but you get the idea. i dunno i just think that its so much more hygienic to get disposable ones,
> 
> i guess i consider them to be like sanitary products, i wouldn't just wash and reuse my tampons...
> 
> It definitely saves a lotttt of money, but I'm with you. I don't want my kids wearing poo stained undergarments. & how do you clean the poo off anyway? I'm actually really curious.Click to expand...
> 
> You throw it in the washing machine?
> 
> Do you know how many blowouts newborns have in disposables? I guarantee you that you will get poosplosions out the back of the diaper that almost reach their hair. It'll happen in the cutest outfit you own for them on the day you forgot to pack a change of clothes. It's practically guaranteed.
> 
> And you'll throw your adorable outfit in the washing machine, because there is no reason to get rid of it just because a bit of poo got on it. It washes right out.
> 
> And that's what happens with diapers. It washes right out. You wouldn't throw away their clothes, why throw away diapers?Click to expand...
> 
> the thing is i would /: i have a big issue with poo, nothing is ever clean enough again if its been smothered in poo... i'm afraid its rubber gloves for nappy changing for me... wee is fine, spit is fine, snot is fine, its literally poo i have an issue withClick to expand...
> 
> I feel like that about the gloves for poo diapers! I work in child care so I think the fact that we have to wear gloves for diaper changes at work it's in my head to do it... lol we shall see once baby M is here :)Click to expand...

Lol, I think you will give up on gloves pretty quickly. Everything is different when it's your child. I am so easily grossed out by everything, especially boogers to the point where seeing someone pick their nose makes me gag... But I have no problem at all picking boogers out of my daughter 's nose! It's weird!


----------



## NellyLou

ImSoTired said:


> If I had the ambition I'd cloth diaper, but I don't. So more power to you ladies who can do it! Also the baby messes don't bother me. I worked in a daycare for years. Yes, we got to wear gloves when changing dirty diapers, but as you all know, diapers leak. I always had, spit up, vomit, boogers, or *insert other bodily fluid* on me at any given time (not to mention food...). So now changing my own child is like a cake walk. New mom's- you will get used to it. It's not as bad as all that.:winkwink:

Cloth diapering isn't for everyone. If you're not really interested in it, it's definitely not worth trying.


----------



## missfrick

Bookity said:


> Oh yes I hate pads too. Tampons are so much better. I was entertaining the idea of getting a moon cup before I found out I was pregnant.

OMG I bought a Diva Cup and used it for the last 3 days of my last cycle... was looking forward to using it this next cycle... well, I guess it's staying in the cupboard for the next year or so...


----------



## NHKate

You're supposed to put the poop in the toilet and flush it. You're actually supposed to do that if you use disposable diapers too, at least in the US. I don't think most parents actually do that, though. ;) What's left on the diaper can go through the laundry, or you can use a sprayer to get even more of it off into the toilet. I didn't use cloth diapers when my daughter was a newborn, but from what I've heard and read, when the baby is exclusively breastfed, their poop is so soft and water soluble that you don't need to worry about rinsing and it can go right in the laundry after you plop what you can into the toilet.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm having a pretty rough day. DH has been in Georgia working for two weeks and was supposed to come home Friday, but it doesn't look like he'll be coming home until Tuesday now :cry: on top of that, I still have zilch for symptoms. Nothing has returned. No boob soreness, no nausea, I'm not even tired anymore :nope: I feel like Tuesday is just so far away and I'm dreading it at the same time because I don't want to hear bad news. My second loss was 7+3 weeks, and that's what I'll be tomorrow. I tried my Doppler today and couldn't find anything, not even the placenta sound. just feel like I need to have a good cry.


----------



## NHKate

Sorry you're so worried chelsealynn. I hope your symptoms come back with a bang tomorrow. Here's to exhaustion and puking! For what it's worth, I don't think you're supposed to be able to hear much on a doppler until 10 weeks or more.


----------



## bdb84

I've never had any staining in any of my cloth diapers. Breastfed poop is so easy to get off. I have a diaper sprayer connected to my toilet and it comes off in less than 2 seconds. I use Tide powder and have never had any issue.

For me- the chemicals inside of disposables, and the fact that they take SO many year to disintegrate into a landfill, are of more of a concern than the cleanliness of cloth. I've never had stink or staining issues for what it's worth.


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm interested in cloth diapering as well. I may start out with some disposables, because I know practically nothing about babies at this point and it might be easier to start with something easy. I've heard good things about cloth though, and I'd love to not have to spend the ridiculous amount of money on disposables.

About dating...my cycles are irregular, and always longer than 28 days. I think this last one was around 37 days or something. If I go by LMP, I am due Feb 25 or around there, but I ovulated a week or so later than day 14, so I am automatically putting myself in March. Why should I be a week ahead when I know it's not even possible, and a dating scan would probably agree with me?


----------



## morgan29

Hi ladies! Can I join the group? I'm currently 4 weeks with my first and it says my due date is March 23rd.


----------



## Laska5

morgan29 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join the group? I'm currently 4 weeks with my first and it says my due date is March 23rd.

welcome & congratulations!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lil bean

madtowngirl said:


> I've been a huge ball of emotion, too, Lil bean. I'm anxious and I want to quit my job (I work in a pharmaceutical company with some pretty nasty chemicals). I seriously ask DH if I can every day. They expect me to work so much overtime, I don't know how I'll handle it through the next 9 months, let alone when I have a newborn.

Madtowngirl - ya I totally get you...you should definitely say something about working with nasty chemicals though. I hope they can accommodate you! I just really wish my mom was closer...It never hit me this hard. its been only 2 years that I moved away from them. I guess we will manage somehow (my mother in law coming over for a bit, nanny and my mom will also come over) and I guess there is no easy way to just get up and move. I really want to move closer to them in the long term though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes I hate pads too. Tampons are so much better. I was entertaining the idea of getting a moon cup before I found out I was pregnant.
> 
> OMG I bought a Diva Cup and used it for the last 3 days of my last cycle... was looking forward to using it this next cycle... well, I guess it's staying in the cupboard for the next year or so...Click to expand...

I used a Lunette cup for a year or so before getting pregnant. I would highly recommend menstrual cups. The first cycle or two can be messy, and I had one out of the whole year where it was just uncooperative, but the rest of the time it was absolutely amazing. I can't even tell you what a difference it made. I was so sad the few times I started and didn't have it with me and needed to use a tampon. The one I have has different sizes for before and after childbirth, though, so you may need a new one.


----------



## Menelly

I had just bought my Lunette to use this cycle. The one that should have started day before yesterday. Oops? ;)

I also sold all my cloth diapers, because I figured it was never going to happen. Again, oops? /sigh


----------



## MrsKChicago

Menelly said:


> I had just bought my Lunette to use this cycle. The one that should have started day before yesterday. Oops? ;)
> 
> I also sold all my cloth diapers, because I figured it was never going to happen. Again, oops? /sigh

Well, at least now you know the secret to getting pregnant in the future! ;)


----------



## MartinaC

I'm not gonna lie...having nausea AND the runs is not super fun. But I do try and remember that all this means is that the hormones my little poppyseed needs to grow are going strong. Hopeful that my doctor has some ideas on Friday.

Quick question...has anyone else noticed their eye twitching? My left eyelid recently started twitching. I read in some blog somewhere that it might be a magnesium deficiency. Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## NHKate

Menelly said:


> I also sold all my cloth diapers, because I figured it was never going to happen. Again, oops? /sigh

I sold a bunch of my cloth diapers too, for the same reason. Oh well... I do still have several. None that would fit a newborn, so I'll probably end up using disposables to start out with. I can't see the expense of buying a stash of NB size cloth diapers when I don't think I'll have another child after this one.


----------



## Menelly

NHKate said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I also sold all my cloth diapers, because I figured it was never going to happen. Again, oops? /sigh
> 
> I sold a bunch of my cloth diapers too, for the same reason. Oh well... I do still have several. None that would fit a newborn, so I'll probably end up using disposables to start out with. I can't see the expense of buying a stash of NB size cloth diapers when I don't think I'll have another child after this one.Click to expand...

I found a coop with THX newborns at $3.50 each, and they should fit to 15 lbs. So I got some solid color ones there.

I still have all my fitteds and covers, but I really prefer pockets. So I'll have to raid Sunbaby again after I learn gender. :)


----------



## Laska5

wow! I have never heard of these menstrual cups! interesting! Are they fairly new? I had been on mirena for 5 years so really wasn't getting a period during that entire time to have to worry about tampons or pads (just panty liners 1-2 days a month for spotting).


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think they've been around for a long time, but they've always been the rarely used hippy option. They're great because you can keep one in longer than a tampon, and you don't need to pack extra supplies. They're the reusable version of the softcups so many ladies here use while TTC.


----------



## Menelly

So, everyone in the house has a super sick tummy tonight. I'm praying I don't have some type of food poisoning. I know that can be dangerous early on. /sigh

I get bloods tomorrow. FX I have nice numbers!


----------



## Kaiecee

So everytime I'm pregnant I get lactose intolerant and can't stomach any milk products and it started already last night :(


----------



## cmr01

NHKate said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I also sold all my cloth diapers, because I figured it was never going to happen. Again, oops? /sigh
> 
> I sold a bunch of my cloth diapers too, for the same reason. Oh well... I do still have several. None that would fit a newborn, so I'll probably end up using disposables to start out with. I can't see the expense of buying a stash of NB size cloth diapers when I don't think I'll have another child after this one.Click to expand...

I was honestly thinking about using cloth diapers, are they messy to use? Does the baby soak through them easily?


----------



## chrislo4

MartinaC said:


> Quick question...has anyone else noticed their eye twitching? My left eyelid recently started twitching. I read in some blog somewhere that it might be a magnesium deficiency. Anyone want to chime in?

How strange, on Saturday my left eye was constantly twitching all day. I didn't google it or anything. Hubby said he sometimes gets it also so I wasn't concerned!


----------



## Loozle

Morning ladies! I know absolutely nothing about cloth nappies but was interested when ds2 was a baby. Maybe I'll look more into it this time and find out exactly what I need to buy etc.


----------



## Kaiecee

When I was looking into cloth diapers it seemed more mess than I wanted and pretty much cost the same as disposible


----------



## cmr01

chrislo4 said:


> MartinaC said:
> 
> 
> Quick question...has anyone else noticed their eye twitching? My left eyelid recently started twitching. I read in some blog somewhere that it might be a magnesium deficiency. Anyone want to chime in?
> 
> How strange, on Saturday my left eye was constantly twitching all day. I didn't google it or anything. Hubby said he sometimes gets it also so I wasn't concerned!Click to expand...

No joke my eyes been twitching ever since I found out I was prego or maybe a week before. Left eye too. Im going to talk to my doctor about it. Its really annoying


----------



## Kaiecee

I had that twitching 2


----------



## cmr01

Also this might be a bit tmi but my boobs have been hurting like crazy and mainly one boob. Joking I told the hubs he should rub them to make them feel better (he rubs my back and feet) well he did and told me it felt hard. I didnt believe him until I felt each one and yes it was but then when he was done it was like he rubbed the "hardness" out. Weird...dont remember experiencing this eith my son.


----------



## dan-o

babytots said:


> Tentaively dipping my feet in and saying hello after getting faint bfps over the last 3 days. Af due in two days and hopefully I will get a nice pregnant on a digi when I test.
> 
> I'm Babytots and this will be my 7th pregnancy. I have 4 gorgeous children 2 girls and 2 boys my angel Jessica and my two tiny angels. To say I'm nervous is an understatement after losing Jessica at 19 weeks I may have the odd wobble here and there so I shall apologise in advance for any posts in the future where I turn into a stressed mama-to-be.
> 
> Going by ov (I have long cycles) I am due 29th March so just get in there. May well end up being induced due to medical reasons so can't see me going past that date.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone and hopefully I will be in this for the long haul. x

Yay, welcome over hun!!!!!!



NHKate said:


> Wow, I haven't been on the board much in the last week. I was pretty anxious waiting for my u/s due to my history of early losses, so I stayed away for a bit. Now I can't even begin to catch up!
> 
> So, I had my ultrasound today and got good news! Baby measured 7 weeks, 1 day, and the heart rate was 122. Everything was looking good. :) After all the losses I've had, I was steeling myself for bad news and not letting myself get excited, but now I can relax somewhat.

Brilliant news hun! Such a relief! 



chelsealynnb said:


> I'm having a pretty rough day. DH has been in Georgia working for two weeks and was supposed to come home Friday, but it doesn't look like he'll be coming home until Tuesday now :cry: on top of that, I still have zilch for symptoms. Nothing has returned. No boob soreness, no nausea, I'm not even tired anymore :nope: I feel like Tuesday is just so far away and I'm dreading it at the same time because I don't want to hear bad news. My second loss was 7+3 weeks, and that's what I'll be tomorrow. I tried my Doppler today and couldn't find anything, not even the placenta sound. just feel like I need to have a good cry.

Oh hun :hugs: can you get a scan this week to set your mind at rest? 



morgan29 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join the group? I'm currently 4 weeks with my first and it says my due date is March 23rd.

Hi Morgan, welcome and congrats!! 



MrsKChicago said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had just bought my Lunette to use this cycle. The one that should have started day before yesterday. Oops? ;)
> 
> I also sold all my cloth diapers, because I figured it was never going to happen. Again, oops? /sigh
> 
> Well, at least now you know the secret to getting pregnant in the future! ;)Click to expand...

Omg I did exactly this with all the baby clothes, twice lol! :dohh:



Menelly said:


> So, everyone in the house has a super sick tummy tonight. I'm praying I don't have some type of food poisoning. I know that can be dangerous early on. /sigh
> 
> I get bloods tomorrow. FX I have nice numbers!

Ughhh! We have the same, ds1 projectile vomit on Tuesday, DH projectile other end today :sick: 
Good luck for your bloods!


----------



## sportysgirl

We use cloth nappies with our daughter and have done from day one. 
They were a bit big to start but we managed fine. 

They have flushable liners in so that and any poo goes into the toilet. They are easier to wash and quick to dry. The ones we have are one size fits all so will do her until she is potty trained. We will use them with the new baby too. 

They are environmentally friendly and have saved us lots of money.


----------



## chrislo4

I am completely new to cloth nappies. Used disposable with DD. Where do you get cloth ones from? And is there a 'best brand' etc x


----------



## NellyLou

Just something funny https://mogul.ws/30-kids-crying-for...-if-you-are-a-parent-you-will-understand-lol/ Those of you who already have kids will get it, and those who are having your first... Get ready, lol!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Had my scan this morn but as expected its to early to see anything only thing we saw was gestational sack lol I go back in 10days n should have baby n heartbeat by then. They measured it at 5 to 5 n half weeks so it's no suprise nothing was seen. So I go for another scan on 28th , hope it goes by fast


----------



## smawfl

Is anyone else eating loads?! OMG I'm loving food at the moment.


----------



## kittykat7210

smawfl said:


> Is anyone else eating loads?! OMG I'm loving food at the moment.

i was from like week 4 to week 6, but this last week and a bit have been awful for food, i dont want to eat a thing!


----------



## chelsealynnb

cmr01 said:


> Also this might be a bit tmi but my boobs have been hurting like crazy and mainly one boob. Joking I told the hubs he should rub them to make them feel better (he rubs my back and feet) well he did and told me it felt hard. I didnt believe him until I felt each one and yes it was but then when he was done it was like he rubbed the "hardness" out. Weird...dont remember experiencing this eith my son.

My left boob is always more sore than my right :shrug: Wonder why that happens?

Dan-O, we don't have anywhere good nearby that do early scans. There is one really good place in Chicago, but that's 2 hours away from me. If I lived closer I would be going there! But my scan is only 5 days away, I can hold out that long. Plus baby will be more formed by then. 

I'm having a better day than I was yesterday. Not sure why I was so emotional yesterday, maybe hormones :shrug: Still no symptoms really, my boobs were sore last night in the middle of the night when I rolled over, but not this morning. I did gag when I was brushing my teeth, and I had a really vivid dream that a client came into our office at work who was a farmer and she smelled SO BAD of horse manure :haha: It was weird because in my dream I could smell the horse manure like it was right in front of my nose! Yuck! 

Today is my Friday, yay! Hope everyone has a great day/weekend!


----------



## southerngirl2

kittykat7210 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else eating loads?! OMG I'm loving food at the moment.
> 
> i was from like week 4 to week 6, but this last week and a bit have been awful for food, i dont want to eat a thing!Click to expand...

I was the same way! Weeks 4-6 I ate a lot! Now I'm 7 weeks today & I have barely eaten the last few days...


----------



## kittykat7210

southerngirl2 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else eating loads?! OMG I'm loving food at the moment.
> 
> i was from like week 4 to week 6, but this last week and a bit have been awful for food, i dont want to eat a thing!Click to expand...
> 
> I was the same way! Weeks 4-6 I ate a lot! Now I'm 7 weeks today & I have barely eaten the last few days...Click to expand...

yeh first i lost a few pounds then because i'd eaten so much i'd gained 3 pounds, now i've lost another 5 pounds these last few days through truly awful morning sickness


----------



## Menelly

Kaiecee said:


> When I was looking into cloth diapers it seemed more mess than I wanted and pretty much cost the same as disposible

Depends on what you buy, really. I bought 24 Sunbaby brand (It's a Chinese brand) and spent about $160 on 2.5 years worth of diapers. You can't get disposables for that.


----------



## NellyLou

Menelly said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> When I was looking into cloth diapers it seemed more mess than I wanted and pretty much cost the same as disposible
> 
> Depends on what you buy, really. I bought 24 Sunbaby brand (It's a Chinese brand) and spent about $160 on 2.5 years worth of diapers. You can't get disposables for that.Click to expand...

Yes,we spent a maximum of 200$ on our cloth. Definitely saved soooo much money. And you can use them for all of your children, so it's really not just 2 years... It's 4 years or more. The cost to launder them is barely anything.

ETA: Many people buy way more cloth diapers than are needed. We had 18 and it was plenty!


----------



## Menelly

NellyLou said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> When I was looking into cloth diapers it seemed more mess than I wanted and pretty much cost the same as disposible
> 
> Depends on what you buy, really. I bought 24 Sunbaby brand (It's a Chinese brand) and spent about $160 on 2.5 years worth of diapers. You can't get disposables for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,we spent a maximum of 200$ on our cloth. Definitely saved soooo much money. And you can use them for all of your children, so it's really not just 2 years... It's 4 years or more. The cost to launder them is barely anything.
> 
> ETA: Many people buy way more cloth diapers than are needed. We had 18 and it was plenty!Click to expand...

And then you can turn around and sell them for even more savings! That $160 worth of Sunbabys I turned around and sold for $80 when we thought we wouldn't have more. So, really, I spent about $80 on 2.5 years worth of diapers.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Question: Do any of you ladies NOT live close to the hospital/place you're delivering at? I live about 45 minutes from mine. There IS one like 3 minutes away, but it's not a very good hospital. 

Has anyone seen that recent YouTube video where the guy drives his wife to the hospital kind of far away & she delivers the baby right outside the hospital doors & they capture it all with his GoPro? I'm so scared that's going to be me!


----------



## Menelly

sn0wbunnie said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies NOT live close to the hospital/place you're delivering at? I live about 45 minutes from mine. There IS one like 3 minutes away, but it's not a very good hospital.
> 
> Has anyone seen that recent YouTube video where the guy drives his wife to the hospital kind of far away & she delivers the baby right outside the hospital doors & they capture it all with his GoPro? I'm so scared that's going to be me!

Theoretically, yes. Realistically, not going to happen. I'm a veteran, and usually use the VA for healthcare. And they'd make me go to a hospital that's really good, but 45 min in no traffic away. 

I have a vertical csection scar and I'm on blood thinners. I am NOT risking going into natural labor and being roughly an hour from the hospital. The type of scar I have has a roughly 9% chance of failing.

I'm going to the hospital 10 min away, and if they don't like it, I'll pay privately. (Fortunately, I have other insurance, it just costs me more.)


----------



## NellyLou

sn0wbunnie said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies NOT live close to the hospital/place you're delivering at? I live about 45 minutes from mine. There IS one like 3 minutes away, but it's not a very good hospital.
> 
> Has anyone seen that recent YouTube video where the guy drives his wife to the hospital kind of far away & she delivers the baby right outside the hospital doors & they capture it all with his GoPro? I'm so scared that's going to be me!

My coworker delivered his wife's second baby in the back of their van halfway to the hospital! It is rare though. I'm about half an hour from the hospital I will be delivering at, but my doctor's office is in the building I work in (Which is why i'm delivering at that hospital). Don't worry, the chances of you delivering before you get to the hospital are very slim.


----------



## dan-o

sn0wbunnie said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies NOT live close to the hospital/place you're delivering at? I live about 45 minutes from mine. There IS one like 3 minutes away, but it's not a very good hospital.
> 
> Has anyone seen that recent YouTube video where the guy drives his wife to the hospital kind of far away & she delivers the baby right outside the hospital doors & they capture it all with his GoPro? I'm so scared that's going to be me!

Not seen the vid, but I labour quite fast and furious and ours is 40 mins away. I would happily have a home birth but I have to get antibiotics in labour. We made it less than an hour before baby came last time, so I missed my window for antibiotics anyway lol!


----------



## chelsealynnb

sn0wbunnie said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies NOT live close to the hospital/place you're delivering at? I live about 45 minutes from mine. There IS one like 3 minutes away, but it's not a very good hospital.
> 
> Has anyone seen that recent YouTube video where the guy drives his wife to the hospital kind of far away & she delivers the baby right outside the hospital doors & they capture it all with his GoPro? I'm so scared that's going to be me!

I live 45 minutes away from my hospital, too. When I was in labor with DS2, I went there and they sent me home because they said I wasn't in "deep, full labor" and told me to come back when I couldn't talk through my contractions anymore. So I did...and apparently my pain level is high because when I got there, I was dilated to 8 :wacko: I didn't almost have him in the car or anything, but I think this time I'll go in sooner than when I can't talk through contractions!


----------



## chelsealynnb

What # baby will this be for all of you?

This will be #3 for me, I figured I would feel bloated or something but I don't really feel bloated or bigger at all. Anyone else not seeing a change in their waistline much?


----------



## NHKate

I'm trying to figure out where I'll deliver. I loved the hospital where I gave birth to my daughter, but we've moved, so now it's about a 50 minute drive. I don't know if I want to drive that far. With my first, my labor was about 4 1/2 hours total, from first contraction to birth, but they say that the second one often goes a lot faster. There's a closer hospital that's about 25-30 minutes away, and the roads to get to it are bigger, more major roads. (May be important, since the beginning of March is very much winter around here, and we might be going in the middle of the night.) There is also a birth center that's about 10 minutes away, which I am going to take a tour of this afternoon. It sounds really nice, but I want to know more about it before I make my decision. Also, you go home from the birth center the same day - I can't decide if I like that idea or not.


----------



## bucherwurm

I live in a tiny town that is about 45 minutes away from all of the surrounding hospitals that deliver babies. It won't matter where I go, but plenty of people from here have had the same situation, and I'm sure have made it fine.


----------



## NHKate

chelsealynnb said:


> What # baby will this be for all of you?
> 
> This will be #3 for me, I figured I would feel bloated or something but I don't really feel bloated or bigger at all. Anyone else not seeing a change in their waistline much?

This will be #2 for me. I kept thinking it was strange that I don't feel bloated like I did before. Well, not very often, anyway. Sometimes my pants for work feel a little tight, but I haven't put on any weight yet, so I guess there must be a little bloating going on! It's definitely not a dramatic difference.


----------



## carlyjade86

#3 for me. Had no bloating with #1 DS. Swelled up as soon as I saw the 2nd line with DD. Same this time but no weight gain. Going to make the effort not to put 3st on this time lol x


----------



## Elphabaa77

I also live a good distance from my hospital. It's more like 35-40 minutes because of the interstate, but they are tearing up the exits at my hospital and it could be really bad by the time I deliver. Plus, add the fact that we had one of the worst winters in history last January and February, and I am more than a little nervous about it. We are out in the country and one of the last to be plowed. This past February, I was stuck at home for 3 days because the snow was so high I couldn't even get out in my AWD. :dohh: With my due date being 3/2, I am expecting to end up having a February baby. My sister went overdue with both of her boys with no signs of progressing towards labor. She was induced on her due date with one and a week past with the other. My situation is different though. I'll be 37, plus I have borderline blood pressure and have recently been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. (thanks PCOS!) So I have a feeling they won't let me go to 40 weeks. If that's the case, then likely the whole thing will be very well planned out and there will be no delivering in the car! :haha:

This is my first pregnancy, so no kids yet. However, I've had a huge hand in raising my nieces and nephews. I'm definitely their 'second mommy,' even my brothers and sister call me that. My oldest niece (23) is pregnant and due in September.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I also Labour fast wen I gave birth to dd we only just made it to the hospital that was 20min at most away lol from pain of Labour startin to delivering was an hour and your 2nd is meant to be even quicker lol our whole family are very fertile and fast as giving birth. I had originally planned a home birth with dd but wasn't keen on one the midwives so went hosp instead lol think that was a bad decision lol so I'm defo havin home birth this time. This is #2 for me


----------



## babytots

Thanks for the welcome. This thread sure moves fast with posts but its nice to see so many of us sharing this journey. 

I am tempted to use cloth nappies this time round. The extra washing always put me off as I can never keep up with my washload at the moment never mind an extra set of clothes to wash and nappies. So we shall see. 

I've seen that video that is mentioned and I too worry that will be me. My first labour was very slow but my last 3 happened very quickly especially the boys (I was induced with them). This time round I hope to avoid induction but that means potentially giving birth at home or in a car on the way to the hospital. I would of liked to have a home birth but due to complications with the birth of youngest its out of the question :( 

Morning sickness has already kicked in for me and I'm only 11dpo. Usually doesn't kick in til around the 6 week mark. Thankfully so far its just nausea but I know once those levels rise high the toilet will be come my best friend and I will find myself begging my doctor for the same tablets I took in my previous pregnancies to stop it. I don't mind though as its certainly more then worth it :) x


----------



## smawfl

This is baby #2 for me :)

I'm feeling mega bloated already, and feel like I'm showing already! Having difficulties with clothes which didn't happen this early last time!!


----------



## kwynia

I definitely have some bloat and the top of my abdomen feels hard after I eat and my stomach is full. But, I still have a bit of baby belly up front from my first two.

We are 35 mins from the hospital I will deliver at. I had long labors with both kids but also had borderline GD so when I went in with contractions they just admitted me. When my DS was ready to come out I only had to give 2 pushes and he popped out. With DD I pushed for about 45 mins.


----------



## Bookity

My hospital is only five minutes away. My last labor was three hours from start to finish. I'm sure I can get to the hospital on time, but probably won't be there long before baby comes. 

This is #3 for me.


----------



## dan-o

Baby number 3 for me also :cloud9: Have 2 boys, just turned 3 and 15m.

My boating goes up and down depending on what awful things I decide to eat. After half a jar of olives on Tuesday night, I looked similar to 30w size with ds2 lol! I knew it would ruin me but I just couldn't stop eating the damn things :haha:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

This is #2 for me. My first labor was 12 hours. But I have heard the second can go much quicker. That's why I'm nervous!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Chelsea, what's the good scan place in Chicago that you know? I'm not planning to get a private scan, but it's good to have a recommendation anyway. I'm spending this weekend in Michigan with the family, I'll wave as I pass you by ;)

First baby for me! My hospital is only 10-15 minutes away, depending on traffic, but I don't drive, and even if I learn we probably won't buy a second car, so if I go into labor while DH is at work, I'll have to wait an extra 30 minutes for him to get home. It's impossible to get a cab in less than an hour in my neighborhood, so hopefully I get plenty of warning. I think really fast labors for the first baby are pretty rare, though.

I gained a couple pounds at first when I was starving constantly and not making great food choices, but I weighed in this morning, and I think it's kind of stabilized for now. I'm a little less hungry and a lot more picky now. No horrible aversions, just not a lot of things I actually want. Mostly fruit, bready carbs (stupid dogs stole my English muffins, so it's animal crackers for breakfast today), vanilla ice cream, and peanut butter. I've definitely thickened a bit around the waist - all of my pants were on the verge of too small when I got pregnant, so I bought a couple pairs of maternity pants at the thrift store the other day. And the evening bloating is outrageous.


----------



## NellyLou

2nd baby for me! First labour was induced after my water broke and nothing happened. Then she was back to back and wouldn't turn around so she had to be delivered using the vacuum. I am hoping for a smoother labour this time!

I am so incredibly hungry. All I can think about this morning is Chinese food!


----------



## chelsealynnb

MrsKChicago said:


> Chelsea, what's the good scan place in Chicago that you know? I'm not planning to get a private scan, but it's good to have a recommendation anyway. I'm spending this weekend in Michigan with the family, I'll wave as I pass you by ;)
> 
> First baby for me! My hospital is only 10-15 minutes away, depending on traffic, but I don't drive, and even if I learn we probably won't buy a second car, so if I go into labor while DH is at work, I'll have to wait an extra 30 minutes for him to get home. It's impossible to get a cab in less than an hour in my neighborhood, so hopefully I get plenty of warning. I think really fast labors for the first baby are pretty rare, though.
> 
> I gained a couple pounds at first when I was starving constantly and not making great food choices, but I weighed in this morning, and I think it's kind of stabilized for now. I'm a little less hungry and a lot more picky now. No horrible aversions, just not a lot of things I actually want. Mostly fruit, bready carbs (stupid dogs stole my English muffins, so it's animal crackers for breakfast today), vanilla ice cream, and peanut butter. I've definitely thickened a bit around the waist - all of my pants were on the verge of too small when I got pregnant, so I bought a couple pairs of maternity pants at the thrift store the other day. And the evening bloating is outrageous.

This is the place that I've heard the best reviews from: 

https://www.peekabelly3d.com/

There is another place that has high reviews, called Goldenview Ultrasound, however I know 3 people who went there for their early gender determination scans and...they were all told the wrong gender!! :dohh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks Chelsea! I'll keep it in mind if I decide to get one. We were waiting at a stoplight in front of a private scan place a few nights ago and I was joking around to DH that we should break in and scan me ;)


----------



## bdb84

sn0wbunnie said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies NOT live close to the hospital/place you're delivering at?

If there's no traffic, I can get to my hospital in 20 minutes. With traffic, it can take 45 minutes. I got to the hospital and delivered my daughter just 20 minutes later. I was already in transition when I arrived. If we had been stuck in traffic, there's a very real chance that I would have delivered on the side of the road. 



chelsealynnb said:


> What # baby will this be for all of you?

#3 for me. I have an 8 year old son and a 4 year old daughter.


----------



## lauraloo24

Count me in please! Got my BFP yesterday :D 

EDD 31st March, just scraped in!


----------



## NellyLou

Welcome Loraloo!


----------



## bdb84

Congrats, Lauraloo!


----------



## Bowmans

Wish I felt hungry go to work feeling sick come home feeling sick :-( 

Eating less and less but clothes getting tighter and tighter lol


----------



## molly86

I'm not very far from the hospital but neither me or dh have a car. This may be a ridiculous question so I apologise if it's a stupid idea. But is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to walk to the hospital in early labour? It would take about half an hour. Just depending on timing there could be a long wait for a taxi.


----------



## bdb84

molly86 said:


> I'm not very far from the hospital but neither me or dh have a car. This may be a ridiculous question so I apologise if it's a stupid idea. But is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to walk to the hospital in early labour? It would take about half an hour. Just depending on timing there could be a long wait for a taxi.

The first two hours of my labor, my contractions were about 10 minutes apart. If I had to walk, I would have been able to. At that point the contractions were very noticeable, but they weren't 'stop you in your tracks and hunch over' yet. So, yes, I think it's very possible.


----------



## molly86

Congrats lauraloo


----------



## bdb84

I forgot to mention, my labor was 4 hours from the first contraction until DD was in my arms.


----------



## molly86

bdb84 said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not very far from the hospital but neither me or dh have a car. This may be a ridiculous question so I apologise if it's a stupid idea. But is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to walk to the hospital in early labour? It would take about half an hour. Just depending on timing there could be a long wait for a taxi.
> 
> The first two hours of my labor, my contractions were about 10 minutes apart. If I had to walk, I would have been able to. At that point the contractions were very noticeable, but they weren't 'stop you in your tracks and hunch over' yet. So, yes, I think it's very possible.Click to expand...

That's good to know. Thanks


----------



## Menelly

molly86 said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not very far from the hospital but neither me or dh have a car. This may be a ridiculous question so I apologise if it's a stupid idea. But is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to walk to the hospital in early labour? It would take about half an hour. Just depending on timing there could be a long wait for a taxi.
> 
> The first two hours of my labor, my contractions were about 10 minutes apart. If I had to walk, I would have been able to. At that point the contractions were very noticeable, but they weren't 'stop you in your tracks and hunch over' yet. So, yes, I think it's very possible.Click to expand...
> 
> That's good to know. ThanksClick to expand...

My son I went into labor with, and I actually took a walk to make sure the contractions were real. We got about 3-4 blocks and I knew they were. It might be *hard* to make it, but I think you can. :)


----------



## NellyLou

molly86 said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not very far from the hospital but neither me or dh have a car. This may be a ridiculous question so I apologise if it's a stupid idea. But is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to walk to the hospital in early labour? It would take about half an hour. Just depending on timing there could be a long wait for a taxi.
> 
> The first two hours of my labor, my contractions were about 10 minutes apart. If I had to walk, I would have been able to. At that point the contractions were very noticeable, but they weren't 'stop you in your tracks and hunch over' yet. So, yes, I think it's very possible.Click to expand...
> 
> That's good to know. ThanksClick to expand...

It depends on your labour. Don't forget you need to bring things with you as well. Be prepared to take a cab if you need to.


----------



## MrsKChicago

molly86 said:


> I'm not very far from the hospital but neither me or dh have a car. This may be a ridiculous question so I apologise if it's a stupid idea. But is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to walk to the hospital in early labour? It would take about half an hour. Just depending on timing there could be a long wait for a taxi.

I think a lot of women are encouraged to walk around during labor, so I guess it's possible to walk to the hospital. I'd definitely have a plan B, though!


----------



## ImSoTired

I don't think there is going to be a baby for me this time. I had a u/s today and I should have been around 5 weeks and there was nothing. Doctor thinks early loss that was absorbed. Also my test at the obgyn office was faint. I went for bloods and will be going back the next few days for more bloods. I have another appt Wednesday but I'm afraid I won't be having my March baby. It was nice getting to know you all....:cry: Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you


----------



## molly86

NellyLou said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not very far from the hospital but neither me or dh have a car. This may be a ridiculous question so I apologise if it's a stupid idea. But is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to walk to the hospital in early labour? It would take about half an hour. Just depending on timing there could be a long wait for a taxi.
> 
> The first two hours of my labor, my contractions were about 10 minutes apart. If I had to walk, I would have been able to. At that point the contractions were very noticeable, but they weren't 'stop you in your tracks and hunch over' yet. So, yes, I think it's very possible.Click to expand...
> 
> That's good to know. ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> It depends on your labour. Don't forget you need to bring things with you as well. Be prepared to take a cab if you need to.Click to expand...

Oh yes I was forgetting we will have things to carry. But dh would be able to mange them. Still I'll try to get a taxi or a lift from someone but have that as my last resort


----------



## NellyLou

I'm so sorry ImSoTired :(


----------



## claudinator

I was 16days over due the pitocin took two hours to work and when it did it was so strong my heart stopped! I literally had pain for 20minutrs then the cardiac team were reviving me! Can't remember it!


----------



## NellyLou

claudinator said:


> I was 16days over due the pitocin took two hours to work and when it did it was so strong my heart stopped! I literally had pain for 20minutrs then the cardiac team were reviving me! Can't remember it!

Wow, that's terrifying! Also, they don't let you go more than ten days over here thankfully. 16 days overdue is awful!


----------



## bdb84

ImSoTired said:


> I don't think there is going to be a baby for me this time. I had a u/s today and I should have been around 5 weeks and there was nothing. Doctor thinks early loss that was absorbed. Also my test at the obgyn office was faint. I went for bloods and will be going back the next few days for more bloods. I have another appt Wednesday but I'm afraid I won't be having my March baby. It was nice getting to know you all....:cry: Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you

I'm so, so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

ImSoTired said:


> I don't think there is going to be a baby for me this time. I had a u/s today and I should have been around 5 weeks and there was nothing. Doctor thinks early loss that was absorbed. Also my test at the obgyn office was faint. I went for bloods and will be going back the next few days for more bloods. I have another appt Wednesday but I'm afraid I won't be having my March baby. It was nice getting to know you all....:cry: Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you

Oh hun, I'm so sorry :hugs: :(


----------



## NHKate

molly86 said:


> I'm not very far from the hospital but neither me or dh have a car. This may be a ridiculous question so I apologise if it's a stupid idea. But is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to walk to the hospital in early labour? It would take about half an hour. Just depending on timing there could be a long wait for a taxi.

In my case, with my daughter, there was no "early labor." (For what it's worth, this was my first birth.) I was already 4-5 cm dilated and 90% effaced a couple days before labor started. When it started, I went from no contractions at all to hard contractions right on top of each other. Other women have very different experiences, but I certainly wouldn't have wanted to take a half hour walk to the hospital at that point. Plus, you could go into labor in the middle of the night, and I don't know about where you live, but here it's COLD at night in March.


----------



## Menelly

I'm sorry, Imsotired. :( *hugs*


----------



## NHKate

ImSoTired said:


> I don't think there is going to be a baby for me this time. I had a u/s today and I should have been around 5 weeks and there was nothing. Doctor thinks early loss that was absorbed. Also my test at the obgyn office was faint. I went for bloods and will be going back the next few days for more bloods. I have another appt Wednesday but I'm afraid I won't be having my March baby. It was nice getting to know you all....:cry: Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you

I'm so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## babytots

lauraloo24 said:


> Count me in please! Got my BFP yesterday :D
> 
> EDD 31st March, just scraped in!

Yay so pleased to see you over here my due date is the 28th (i think so just two days between us). 



ImSoTired said:


> I don't think there is going to be a baby for me this time. I had a u/s today and I should have been around 5 weeks and there was nothing. Doctor thinks early loss that was absorbed. Also my test at the obgyn office was faint. I went for bloods and will be going back the next few days for more bloods. I have another appt Wednesday but I'm afraid I won't be having my March baby. It was nice getting to know you all....:cry: Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you

I'm so sorry to read this. Did they say anything about your uterine lining? Did it show any thickening to suggest your body was/is pregnant? Are you sure of your exact days? I only ask these questions as at 5 weeks they can get it so wrong. I really hope your next appointment brings you some good news. 



claudinator said:


> I was 16days over due the pitocin took two hours to work and when it did it was so strong my heart stopped! I literally had pain for 20minutrs then the cardiac team were reviving me! Can't remember it!

Oh god how frightening for you and for your family too. 

Ladies does anyone know what foods I need to avoid now. I know the guidelines change so often and its been nearly 3 years since I was last pregnant.x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lauraloo24 said:


> Count me in please! Got my BFP yesterday :D
> 
> EDD 31st March, just scraped in!

Welcome


----------



## dan-o

lauraloo24 said:


> Count me in please! Got my BFP yesterday :D
> 
> EDD 31st March, just scraped in!

Welcome and congrats on your BFP! Exciting to have someone due on 31st, that's the whole month covered now!


----------



## bdb84

I do not avoid any foods that I love. I do not like sea food, so mercury is of no concern to me.. nor am I a fan of soft cheeses.

I'm much more lax about restrictions than most. My OB even tells me that the occasional glass of wine is perfectly fine, too.


----------



## MrsKChicago

babytots said:


> Ladies does anyone know what foods I need to avoid now. I know the guidelines change so often and its been nearly 3 years since I was last pregnant.x

From what I gather:



No alcohol (duh)
200-300 mg of caffeine - so you can do a cup or two of coffee, max. The research says 300mg, the books all say 200mg to play it safe.
High mercury seafood
Some herbal teas? Haven't researched details here because I don't drink a lot of tea
Nothing that might cause food poisoning - some things I've seen listed are:
Sushi
refrigerated uncooked seafood like lox
Undercooked eggs
Pate
Lunchmeat and hot dogs unless heated
soft serve ice cream (I guess the machines are hard to clean)
Rare meat
Unpasteurized dairy (some say no blue cheese at all, even if pasteurized)
Raw sprouts
Unwashed fruit and vegetables


I believe that some of the things that were previous warned against are now ok, like peanut products. And I'll be honest, I'm not going to freak out about stuff like soft serve as long as it's from a restaurant and not the ice cream truck, and I'll eat lunchmeat if it's from a reputable source. I wouldn't freak out about toasting with champagne at a special occasion or doing a small wine tasting where you're only drinking a tiny bit. Some doctors are more relaxed than others and are fine with sushi.


----------



## Laska5

bdb84 said:


> I do not avoid any foods that I love. I do not like sea food, so mercury is of no concern to me.. nor am I a fan of soft cheeses.
> 
> I'm much more lax about restrictions than most. My OB even tells me that the occasional glass of wine is perfectly fine, too.

Are you serious? Did you have an occasional glass with your last pregnancy?


----------



## Mya209

molly86 said:


> I'm not very far from the hospital but neither me or dh have a car. This may be a ridiculous question so I apologise if it's a stupid idea. But is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to walk to the hospital in early labour? It would take about half an hour. Just depending on timing there could be a long wait for a taxi.

There's no way I'd have wanted to walk for half an hour when I went to the hospital! I'd make sure you have a back up plan!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Laska5 said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I do not avoid any foods that I love. I do not like sea food, so mercury is of no concern to me.. nor am I a fan of soft cheeses.
> 
> I'm much more lax about restrictions than most. My OB even tells me that the occasional glass of wine is perfectly fine, too.
> 
> Are you serious? Did you have an occasional glass with your last pregnancy?Click to expand...

I've heard this too. A lot of European doctors are fine with an occasional glass of wine. The danger with alcohol is really only if you drink over a certain amount, but they recommend completely abstaining because there's no good way to tell what that amount is. It's pretty clear that it's more than a glass a week, though.


----------



## ImSoTired

babytots, they didn't say anything about lining or anything only that there was no baby in my uterus? Doctor suggested it had been absorbed? Because my urine test was faintly positive there and I had multiple positives at home, he doesn't doubt that I was indeed pregnant. I had blood drawn today and will have more on Monday and Wednesday and another appt Wednesday morning. I'm assuming they will check again but it seems, the way things stand now, that it's not going to be a successful pregnancy. I've had no bleeding yet, so I'm not even sure that this is considered a miscarriage? I have 7 positive tests on my dresser, so I don't know what to think.


----------



## Bowmans

Imsotired - I'm so sorry to hear that that's awful. Sending hugs my thoughts are with you x


----------



## NellyLou

Laska5 said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I do not avoid any foods that I love. I do not like sea food, so mercury is of no concern to me.. nor am I a fan of soft cheeses.
> 
> I'm much more lax about restrictions than most. My OB even tells me that the occasional glass of wine is perfectly fine, too.
> 
> Are you serious? Did you have an occasional glass with your last pregnancy?Click to expand...

I'm not a drinker at all, but it's quite common for doctors to say it's ok to have the occasional sip of wine. Considering many women don't know they are pregnant until they have already been pregnant for a few weeks, and many of them have had many drinks without causing issues to the baby. The key here is 'occasional sip' though. It doesn't mean you can drink a glass every day. In my case, I am a rule follower when it comes to eating things during pregnancy, and I don't touch anything that I am told not to eat.


----------



## ladybrown33

My Due Date has changed thanks to my first scan today!! Now due 3/12/14 please update Dan-o, thanks

Just a little dot but I will share
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Menelly

MrsKChicago said:


> From what I gather:
> 
> 
> 
> soft serve ice cream (I guess the machines are hard to clean)

They will have to pry soft serve ice cream out of my cold dead hands. I love that stuff.


----------



## kwynia

I'm hoping it's too early to tell imsotired, FX crossed the bloodwork is positive. However, I think most of us are too familiar with preparing for the worst to happen, and how hopeless it feels. Just know I will be thinking of you.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Menelly said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> From what I gather:
> 
> 
> 
> soft serve ice cream (I guess the machines are hard to clean)
> 
> 
> They will have to pry soft serve ice cream out of my cold dead hands. I love that stuff.Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm all about the soft serve right now. I've never in my life heard of someone getting sick from soft serve, and I've never gotten food poisoning from anything, so I'm ignoring that one, beyond making sure I get it from respectable places! Gimme my ice cream!


----------



## dan-o

ladybrown33 said:


> My Due Date has changed thanks to my first scan today!! Now due 3/12/14 please update Dan-o, thanks
> 
> Just a little dot but I will share

So cute! Congrats on the fab scan and EDD is now updated :)


----------



## ImSoTired

kwynia said:


> I'm hoping it's too early to tell imsotired, FX crossed the bloodwork is positive. However, I think most of us are too familiar with preparing for the worst to happen, and how hopeless it feels. Just know I will be thinking of you.

Thanks. I don't know, the whole this is pretty confusing. I got my first positive on July 9th and my tests did indeed become darker but very slowly and I stopped testing on the 14th because I was obsessing.I have had very few symptoms this time as well. I am kinda hoping for low numbers as far as blood work goes because I'm hoping it's not tubal or something. I did get an ultrasound and there was no mass in my tubes but apparently the equipment at my obgyn can't see in the tubes in detail. But no baby to be seen, no sac, nothing. Empty. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all of this. But thank you all so much for all of your positivity and sympathy. I do appreciate it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

ImSoTired said:


> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's too early to tell imsotired, FX crossed the bloodwork is positive. However, I think most of us are too familiar with preparing for the worst to happen, and how hopeless it feels. Just know I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Thanks. I don't know, the whole this is pretty confusing. I got my first positive on July 9th and my tests did indeed become darker but very slowly and I stopped testing on the 14th because I was obsessing.I have had very few symptoms this time as well. I am kinda hoping for low numbers as far as blood work goes because I'm hoping it's not tubal or something. I did get an ultrasound and there was no mass in my tubes but apparently the equipment at my obgyn can't see in the tubes in detail. But no baby to be seen, no sac, nothing. Empty. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all of this. But thank you all so much for all of your positivity and sympathy. I do appreciate it.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you're going through this :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ImSoTired said:


> babytots, they didn't say anything about lining or anything only that there was no baby in my uterus? Doctor suggested it had been absorbed? Because my urine test was faintly positive there and I had multiple positives at home, he doesn't doubt that I was indeed pregnant. I had blood drawn today and will have more on Monday and Wednesday and another appt Wednesday morning. I'm assuming they will check again but it seems, the way things stand now, that it's not going to be a successful pregnancy. I've had no bleeding yet, so I'm not even sure that this is considered a miscarriage? I have 7 positive tests on my dresser, so I don't know what to think.

I'm confused by this did they see a gestational sack on your scan? I had a scan today which measured me at 5week and the only thing seeable was the gestational sack and they wasn't concerned just said its too early and booked me in for another scan on 28th. Maybe try a cb digi see what that says?

Edit: sorry just read u couldn't see the sac :( that really is confusin i wouldn't think sac could just dissapear


----------



## kittykat7210

Menelly said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> From what I gather:
> 
> 
> 
> soft serve ice cream (I guess the machines are hard to clean)
> 
> 
> They will have to pry soft serve ice cream out of my cold dead hands. I love that stuff.Click to expand...

ditto, i have had about 4 already, before i new i was pregnant but still, i love soft serve icecream with a flake :D xx


----------



## CassieSims

I'm due on March 28th! Can't even believe this I keep thinking I'm dreaming.


----------



## dan-o

ImSoTired said:


> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's too early to tell imsotired, FX crossed the bloodwork is positive. However, I think most of us are too familiar with preparing for the worst to happen, and how hopeless it feels. Just know I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Thanks. I don't know, the whole this is pretty confusing. I got my first positive on July 9th and my tests did indeed become darker but very slowly and I stopped testing on the 14th because I was obsessing.I have had very few symptoms this time as well. I am kinda hoping for low numbers as far as blood work goes because I'm hoping it's not tubal or something. I did get an ultrasound and there was no mass in my tubes but apparently the equipment at my obgyn can't see in the tubes in detail. But no baby to be seen, no sac, nothing. Empty. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all of this. But thank you all so much for all of your positivity and sympathy. I do appreciate it.Click to expand...

Is there any chance it could be too early to see the sac at all? Your hcg needs to be over 1500 usually x


----------



## ImSoTired

mummy_smurf2b said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> babytots, they didn't say anything about lining or anything only that there was no baby in my uterus? Doctor suggested it had been absorbed? Because my urine test was faintly positive there and I had multiple positives at home, he doesn't doubt that I was indeed pregnant. I had blood drawn today and will have more on Monday and Wednesday and another appt Wednesday morning. I'm assuming they will check again but it seems, the way things stand now, that it's not going to be a successful pregnancy. I've had no bleeding yet, so I'm not even sure that this is considered a miscarriage? I have 7 positive tests on my dresser, so I don't know what to think.
> 
> I'm confused by this did they see a gestational sack on your scan? I had a scan today which measured me at 5week and the only thing seeable was the gestational sack and they wasn't concerned just said its too early and booked me in for another scan on 28th. Maybe try a cb digi see what that says?Click to expand...

Believe me, I am also confused. Nothing was seen on my ultrasound. Not anything in my uterus.


----------



## NellyLou

CassieSims said:


> I'm due on March 28th! Can't even believe this I keep thinking I'm dreaming.

Welcome and Congrats!


----------



## ImSoTired

dan-o said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's too early to tell imsotired, FX crossed the bloodwork is positive. However, I think most of us are too familiar with preparing for the worst to happen, and how hopeless it feels. Just know I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Thanks. I don't know, the whole this is pretty confusing. I got my first positive on July 9th and my tests did indeed become darker but very slowly and I stopped testing on the 14th because I was obsessing.I have had very few symptoms this time as well. I am kinda hoping for low numbers as far as blood work goes because I'm hoping it's not tubal or something. I did get an ultrasound and there was no mass in my tubes but apparently the equipment at my obgyn can't see in the tubes in detail. But no baby to be seen, no sac, nothing. Empty. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all of this. But thank you all so much for all of your positivity and sympathy. I do appreciate it.Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any chance it could be too early to see the sac at all? Your hcg needs to be over 1500 usually xClick to expand...

If this is the case I will be in shock and awe of the whole situation. I think that my hcg would be higher than that by now considering I began testing positive over a week ago. I have no idea how this could have happened. I fully expected to see something on the scan, not a heartbeat yet, but something. There was nothing


----------



## kittykat7210

ImSoTired said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's too early to tell imsotired, FX crossed the bloodwork is positive. However, I think most of us are too familiar with preparing for the worst to happen, and how hopeless it feels. Just know I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Thanks. I don't know, the whole this is pretty confusing. I got my first positive on July 9th and my tests did indeed become darker but very slowly and I stopped testing on the 14th because I was obsessing.I have had very few symptoms this time as well. I am kinda hoping for low numbers as far as blood work goes because I'm hoping it's not tubal or something. I did get an ultrasound and there was no mass in my tubes but apparently the equipment at my obgyn can't see in the tubes in detail. But no baby to be seen, no sac, nothing. Empty. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all of this. But thank you all so much for all of your positivity and sympathy. I do appreciate it.Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any chance it could be too early to see the sac at all? Your hcg needs to be over 1500 usually xClick to expand...
> 
> If this is the case I will be in shock and awe of the whole situation. I think that my hcg would be higher than that by now considering I began testing positive over a week ago. I have no idea how this could have happened. I fully expected to see something on the scan, not a heartbeat yet, but something. There was nothingClick to expand...

i'm so sorry, its really sad :( :hugs: hope you get your baby soon <3 xxx


----------



## bucherwurm

Sorry about the new confusion and/or recent losses. All the best to you!

I have a question. I missed a call from the midwife offices yesterday, and I was supposed to be hearing if I got accepted or not. I called today and got the answering machine, so I left a message. I don't know when I might hear again. Should I call my doctor or is it still early enough that I don't have to worry? I know there isn't much I can do at this point to make sure the pregnancy continues, but I want to see someone for piece of mind. But sometimes the wait at my doctors office can be long, so I might hear from the midwives by then. What should I do?:shrug:


----------



## claudinator

I don't avoid any food, in vegan so theirs not allot there that they don't recommend. Had the odd glass if wine past 28weeks.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ImSoTired said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's too early to tell imsotired, FX crossed the bloodwork is positive. However, I think most of us are too familiar with preparing for the worst to happen, and how hopeless it feels. Just know I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Thanks. I don't know, the whole this is pretty confusing. I got my first positive on July 9th and my tests did indeed become darker but very slowly and I stopped testing on the 14th because I was obsessing.I have had very few symptoms this time as well. I am kinda hoping for low numbers as far as blood work goes because I'm hoping it's not tubal or something. I did get an ultrasound and there was no mass in my tubes but apparently the equipment at my obgyn can't see in the tubes in detail. But no baby to be seen, no sac, nothing. Empty. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all of this. But thank you all so much for all of your positivity and sympathy. I do appreciate it.Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any chance it could be too early to see the sac at all? Your hcg needs to be over 1500 usually xClick to expand...
> 
> If this is the case I will be in shock and awe of the whole situation. I think that my hcg would be higher than that by now considering I began testing positive over a week ago. I have no idea how this could have happened. I fully expected to see something on the scan, not a heartbeat yet, but something. There was nothingClick to expand...

To be honest everyone is diff on how quick Hcg builds up some people have a slow build up of Hcg, how dark have ur test lines been they can be a give away on how much Hcg there is.


----------



## ladybrown33

CassieSims said:


> I'm due on March 28th! Can't even believe this I keep thinking I'm dreaming.

Me too!! I feel like I've been waiting for so long

To everyone else I love the soft serve ice cream myself and what would be the reason for not having it?


----------



## klink

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month! And so sorry to the ladies who already had to say goodbye to their little angels :( 
I found out yesterday. This is my first pregnancy and i am super scared that something bad happens! My estimated due date is the 27th!


----------



## chrislo4

chelsealynnb said:


> What # baby will this be for all of you?
> 
> This will be #3 for me, I figured I would feel bloated or something but I don't really feel bloated or bigger at all. Anyone else not seeing a change in their waistline much?

Number 2. I'm very bloated and i feel heavy lower down! Was going to ask if that's normal for 2+ pregnancies x


----------



## ImSoTired

mummy_smurf2b said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's too early to tell imsotired, FX crossed the bloodwork is positive. However, I think most of us are too familiar with preparing for the worst to happen, and how hopeless it feels. Just know I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Thanks. I don't know, the whole this is pretty confusing. I got my first positive on July 9th and my tests did indeed become darker but very slowly and I stopped testing on the 14th because I was obsessing.I have had very few symptoms this time as well. I am kinda hoping for low numbers as far as blood work goes because I'm hoping it's not tubal or something. I did get an ultrasound and there was no mass in my tubes but apparently the equipment at my obgyn can't see in the tubes in detail. But no baby to be seen, no sac, nothing. Empty. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all of this. But thank you all so much for all of your positivity and sympathy. I do appreciate it.Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any chance it could be too early to see the sac at all? Your hcg needs to be over 1500 usually xClick to expand...
> 
> If this is the case I will be in shock and awe of the whole situation. I think that my hcg would be higher than that by now considering I began testing positive over a week ago. I have no idea how this could have happened. I fully expected to see something on the scan, not a heartbeat yet, but something. There was nothingClick to expand...
> 
> To be honest everyone is diff on how quick Hcg builds up some people have a slow build up of Hcg, how dark have ur test lines been they can be a give away on how much Hcg there is.Click to expand...

I tried to upload a pic of my tests here but it said file was too large. Any way it seemed that there was some progression on my tests, however slow. But today at the office the test was very faint. But as long as I was testing positive even if I was only 4 wks (and I tested pos at 3) something should have been seen on u/s. So i clearly lost the baby in some way. If I go in on Wednesday and they see a baby I will be shocked.


----------



## bdb84

Laska5 said:


> Are you serious? Did you have an occasional glass with your last pregnancy?

I did. I had one during Thanksgiving dinner (33 weeks along) and one on New Year's Eve, which was also my 25th birthday, and I was 37 weeks along. 

My OB says that the only reason they now are "supposed" to recommend against all alcohol is because most Americans do not understand the concept of moderation. Take France, for example. By standard, they have been drinking a couple glasses a week for as long as we can date. They also do NOT have as many cases of Fetal Alcohol Syndrome as this country does.


----------



## MrsKChicago

ladybrown33 said:


> To everyone else I love the soft serve ice cream myself and what would be the reason for not having it?

Apparently the machines that make it are hard to clean and keep sanitary, so there's a risk of food poisoning, which can be dangerous in pregnancy. I mentioned it to a friend who said she used to work at Dairy Queen and that it's true about the machines not being as clean as they should be. I think I've only seen it mentioned online, not in any of my pregnancy books, so I'm not taking it _too_ seriously... :icecream:


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats and welcome Klink!


----------



## Laska5

bdb84 said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Did you have an occasional glass with your last pregnancy?
> 
> I did. I had one during Thanksgiving dinner (33 weeks along) and one on New Year's Eve, which was also my 25th birthday, and I was 37 weeks along.
> 
> My OB says that the only reason they now are "supposed" to recommend against all alcohol is because most Americans do not understand the concept of moderation. Take France, for example. By standard, they have been drinking a couple glasses a week for as long as we can date. They also do NOT have as many cases of Fetal Alcohol Syndrome as this country does.Click to expand...


That totally makes sense- I've never been drunk- just a little tipsy! I think I'd still be too nervous to have a drink but it does make sense that moderation isn't going to hurt the baby! 


You all talking about ice cream gave me a major chocolatey ice cream craving! I think I'm going to have to make a trip to Coldstone Creamery!!!


----------



## NellyLou

oh no... coldstone creamery is sooooooooooooo good!!!


----------



## Hopeful4num1

Hey girls! Congrats to all on your bfps!! So sorry to those whom have lost their little angels. :hugs:
I would cautiously like to join you all! I got my :bfp: on Tuesday! 4 weeks today and should be due March 26. I'm cautiously excited as I've had an early MC before and a chemical pregnancy just last month. This will be baby #2 for us! :happydance: I will feel MUCH better once I get past 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Hopeful4num1

chrislo4 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> What # baby will this be for all of you?
> 
> This will be #3 for me, I figured I would feel bloated or something but I don't really feel bloated or bigger at all. Anyone else not seeing a change in their waistline much?
> 
> Number 2. I'm very bloated and i feel heavy lower down! Was going to ask if that's normal for 2+ pregnancies xClick to expand...

Chrislo- this is number 2 for me too and I'm only 4 weeks along and feeling SOOOO bloated. I swear I look pregnant already! If this continues I don't how long I will be able to keep this "secret" :haha:


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> ladybrown33 said:
> 
> 
> To everyone else I love the soft serve ice cream myself and what would be the reason for not having it?
> 
> Apparently the machines that make it are hard to clean and keep sanitary, so there's a risk of food poisoning, which can be dangerous in pregnancy. I mentioned it to a friend who said she used to work at Dairy Queen and that it's true about the machines not being as clean as they should be. I think I've only seen it mentioned online, not in any of my pregnancy books, so I'm not taking it _too_ seriously... :icecream:Click to expand...

I guess we need to be careful but not so careful we take away all the treats

This will baby #1 for me


----------



## sportysgirl

I am so tired, sorry to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Laura, cassie and Klink. :happydance:


----------



## klink

Thank you! Can I ask a question? I am basically 4 weeks pregnant, I came off the pill in June had one withdrawal bleed on the 20th of May then my first 'real' period on the 20th of June. Then this month I got ovulation pains on the 4th and got my BFP yesterday. Now I got some weird little period cramps but no blood. And it also seems like after my CM increased it's decreasing right now :( Just scared that my little bean won't stick :( Any input?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had period like cramps for a few days right when AF was due, with no bleeding. It's just from the uterus stretching. I haven't had much CM to speak of the whole time. I haven't had a scan yet, but as far as I can tell everything going along just fine, and I still have plenty of symptoms.


----------



## klink

I don't have many symptoms other than being tired all the time and my boobs hurt just a teeny tiny bit. And I eat more. I probably just over exaggerate. :/


----------



## smawfl

Is anyone on a second (or third, fourth) pregnancy, and is experiencing no symptoms when previously you did??

Trying not to worry but hard not to :(


----------



## Laska5

klink said:


> Thank you! Can I ask a question? I am basically 4 weeks pregnant, I came off the pill in June had one withdrawal bleed on the 20th of May then my first 'real' period on the 20th of June. Then this month I got ovulation pains on the 4th and got my BFP yesterday. Now I got some weird little period cramps but no blood. And it also seems like after my CM increased it's decreasing right now :( Just scared that my little bean won't stick :( Any input?

I received my BFP right at 4 weeks & started cramping that night & have had them off & on every since, even today! I attribute it to my uterus having to stretch & grow to fit a nice size pumpkin in it eventually! 

No blood is a good sign & a lot of women get increased CM!


----------



## klink

I am not worried about the increased CM but that it got less all of the sudden. But maybe tomorrow it will be more again. We will see. But thank you ladies, I already feel a bit better now!


----------



## Bookity

Imsotired, so sorry to hear the news. Likely a chemical then? I think a loss before 6 weeks is classified as such. I had one with my very first pregnancy and conceived my daughter very next cycle. It hits all people differently losing a bean so early. My thoughts are with you. Hugs xx. 

As far as cramping, that's totally normal at this stage. Just uterus accommodating the little bean snuggling in and preparing to sttttrrrreeetch!


----------



## klink

I'm glad that it's normal. I'm just sooo new to all this, I never know what to think. :blush:


----------



## ImSoTired

I've actually just begun spotting. So I believe it may just be a chemical which was on it's way? Regardless, Thank you for all of your support ladies! H&H 9 months to all of you!

Here's hoping for a baby bump for me this year!


----------



## dan-o

klink said:


> Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month! And so sorry to the ladies who already had to say goodbye to their little angels :(
> I found out yesterday. This is my first pregnancy and i am super scared that something bad happens! My estimated due date is the 27th!




Hopeful4num1 said:


> Hey girls! Congrats to all on your bfps!! So sorry to those whom have lost their little angels. :hugs:
> I would cautiously like to join you all! I got my :bfp: on Tuesday! 4 weeks today and should be due March 26. I'm cautiously excited as I've had an early MC before and a chemical pregnancy just last month. This will be baby #2 for us! :happydance: I will feel MUCH better once I get past 6 weeks!!!




CassieSims said:


> I'm due on March 28th! Can't even believe this I keep thinking I'm dreaming.

Hi ladies, welcome aboard and congratulations on your bfps!!


----------



## Bookity

ImSoTired said:


> I've actually just begun spotting. So I believe it may just be a chemical which was on it's way? Regardless, Thank you for all of your support ladies! H&H 9 months to all of you!
> 
> Here's hoping for a baby bump for me this year!

I've heard a great deal of accounts where a chemical was followed by a sticky BFP, my own included. Praying it's the same for you. Hugs xx


----------



## NHKate

klink said:


> Thank you! Can I ask a question? I am basically 4 weeks pregnant, I came off the pill in June had one withdrawal bleed on the 20th of May then my first 'real' period on the 20th of June. Then this month I got ovulation pains on the 4th and got my BFP yesterday. Now I got some weird little period cramps but no blood. And it also seems like after my CM increased it's decreasing right now :( Just scared that my little bean won't stick :( Any input?

Cramping is normal during early pregnancy, especially your first. The uterus is stretching out, which makes it feel like cramping. As long as you're not bleeding, and the pain isn't severe, it sounds normal. I can't say I that I know of any link between the amount of CM and whether a pregnancy is viable or not, but I think what you described sounds pretty normal.


----------



## kwynia

Whoa, just stood up to quick and had a massive head rush/dizzy spell. I sat back down and it went away. Anyone else having this?


----------



## Bookity

Dan-o, I did some digging (can't stand uncertainty) and believe I may have ovulated on or around the 23rd. Could you please add me under March 16th. Will have a definite date after my scan on the 12th. Thanks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

kwynia said:


> Whoa, just stood up to quick and had a massive head rush/dizzy spell. I sat back down and it went away. Anyone else having this?

Yeah, I'm getting that on and off. It's worst when I get up from lying down. I've got a bunch of that kind of little symptom that I keep forgetting about when I try to list all my symptoms.


----------



## kittykat7210

kwynia said:


> Whoa, just stood up to quick and had a massive head rush/dizzy spell. I sat back down and it went away. Anyone else having this?

have this every time i get up, i know that as soon as i get up i have to get to a wall and lean or i'll fall over haha!!! so annoying after a while!! 

any tips to reduce this would be helpful haha xxx


----------



## kwynia

Oh good, I'm not glad you are dizzy, but glad I'm not alone ;)


----------



## Laska5

kwynia said:


> Whoa, just stood up to quick and had a massive head rush/dizzy spell. I sat back down and it went away. Anyone else having this?

I actually read an article about this today- apparently it's pretty common! Here's a link: https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/first-trimester/6-weeks-5-days.html 

I haven't experienced any yet- I do have pretty low blood pressure so every now & then I'll get it, but not yet since pregnant! Kittykat- you should read the article too!


----------



## NHKate

I've had that light headedness when getting up too. Blood pressure gets lower when you're pregnant, so it's not unusual, but it is annoying. Technical name is "orthostatic hypotension" for when your blood pressure drops from standing up too quickly. Just try to take is slow and you should be okay. I forget about it too when I'm talking about my symptoms.


----------



## Bookity

get up slowly, drink more water.

"drink more water" is the answer to so many pregnancy problems I swear!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Bookity said:


> get up slowly, drink more water.
> 
> "drink more water" is the answer to so many pregnancy problems I swear!!

yeh i cannot tell you how many times ive heard oh just drink more water haha!!!


----------



## madtowngirl

Catching up:

This will be baby #1 for me.

I'msotired - I'm so sorry. :(

AFM - finally a blueberry, but still not feeling pregnant. No symptoms. I'm either going to be one of the lucky ones or M/S is going to slap me in the face hardcore...


----------



## MrsKChicago

kittykat7210 said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> get up slowly, drink more water.
> 
> "drink more water" is the answer to so many pregnancy problems I swear!!
> 
> yeh i cannot tell you how many times ive heard oh just drink more water haha!!!Click to expand...

It seems like water is the cure for everything, doesn't it? I do think I get the lightheadedness more when I'm not as careful about drinking enough, so maybe there's something to it. I get it when I'm (constantly) hungry, too, so make sure to eat and drink enough.

Anyone know if it's dangerous, beyond the risk of toppling over like a doofus and hurting myself? I think I need to start an official list for the midwives.


----------



## Bookity

madtowngirl said:


> Catching up:
> 
> This will be baby #1 for me.
> 
> I'msotired - I'm so sorry. :(
> 
> AFM - finally a blueberry, but still not feeling pregnant. No symptoms. I'm either going to be one of the lucky ones or M/S is going to slap me in the face hardcore...

MS with my first hit at about 8 weeks, just when I thought I was going to luck out!! It really wasn't that terrible. Sick a couple times a week. One bad week where it was every day, then tapered back off around 18 weeks. Compared to my second pregnancy, MS was a breeze in the first.


----------



## missfrick

I hope the dizziness isn't dangerous... I played one inning of softball Tuesday, sat out the next 6, and then fainted when the game was over... I was so embarrassed but I don't think anyone caught on... Won't be playing anymore this season though...


----------



## Laska5

missfrick said:


> I hope the dizziness isn't dangerous... I played one inning of softball Tuesday, sat out the next 6, and then fainted when the game was over... I was so embarrassed but I don't think anyone caught on... Won't be playing anymore this season though...

oh geeze! That's scary! Did someone catch you?? Definitely no more softball!

I'm planning on going on a 3-4 mile strenuous hike tomorrow... this makes me wonder if I should hold out... ??


----------



## kittykat7210

i fainted at work the other day, i have to stand up all day for my job and since im not telling people until i get my first scan i have to deal with standing up all day!! not good for my dizzyness


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Congrats to the new BFP's, condolences to the loses :-(

Hospital- we live a 2 hour drive from both our OB and our delivering hospital. 

Baby # this is baby #3 for us. DD#1 is 12 and was born at 37w6d via induction due to obstetric cholistasis. 10 hours start to finish. DD#2 is 14 months old and was born at 38w3d via induction due to obstetric cholistasis. She got stuck and went in to distress so ended up with EMCS! 6 hours start to finish. This one will be elective c-section + getting my tubes tied.

Nappies/ diapers- we will do disposable

Dizzy- I always get dizzy spells as I have low iron levels but pregnancy makes it worse. 

Symptoms- I am so much more sick this pregnancy then I have ever been either of my girls. I am constantly neauseas, tired and dizzy. I told hubby this one is either a boy or it's twins!!

Less then a week till my scan!!!!


----------



## babytots

MrsKChicago said:


> From what I gather:
> 
> 
> 
> No alcohol (duh)
> 200-300 mg of caffeine - so you can do a cup or two of coffee, max. The research says 300mg, the books all say 200mg to play it safe.
> High mercury seafood
> Some herbal teas? Haven't researched details here because I don't drink a lot of tea
> Nothing that might cause food poisoning - some things I've seen listed are:
> Sushi
> refrigerated uncooked seafood like lox
> Undercooked eggs
> Pate
> Lunchmeat and hot dogs unless heated
> soft serve ice cream (I guess the machines are hard to clean)
> Rare meat
> Unpasteurized dairy (some say no blue cheese at all, even if pasteurized)
> Raw sprouts
> Unwashed fruit and vegetables
> 
> 
> I believe that some of the things that were previous warned against are now ok, like peanut products. And I'll be honest, I'm not going to freak out about stuff like soft serve as long as it's from a restaurant and not the ice cream truck, and I'll eat lunchmeat if it's from a reputable source. I wouldn't freak out about toasting with champagne at a special occasion or doing a small wine tasting where you're only drinking a tiny bit. Some doctors are more relaxed than others and are fine with sushi.

Thanks for that it's really helpful.




ladybrown33 said:


> My Due Date has changed thanks to my first scan today!! Now due 3/12/14 please update Dan-o, thanks
> 
> Just a little dot but I will share

Congratulations such a cute pic! 



ImSoTired said:


> I've actually just begun spotting. So I believe it may just be a chemical which was on it's way? Regardless, Thank you for all of your support ladies! H&H 9 months to all of you!
> 
> Here's hoping for a baby bump for me this year!

I'm so sorry hun :( x


----------



## bdb84

ImSoTired said:


> I've actually just begun spotting. So I believe it may just be a chemical which was on it's way? Regardless, Thank you for all of your support ladies! H&H 9 months to all of you!
> 
> Here's hoping for a baby bump for me this year!

I'm incredibly sorry :hugs: Many prayers that next cycle is yours.


----------



## mariemongrain

klink said:


> I don't have many symptoms other than being tired all the time and my boobs hurt just a teeny tiny bit. And I eat more. I probably just over exaggerate. :/


I am close to 8 weeks and have the exact same symptoms as you. Nothing else. I also thought it was probably in my head but nope. Still haven't seen the doctor yet. I hope to see him before my trip so I am sure everything is ok.


----------



## NellyLou

smawfl said:


> Is anyone on a second (or third, fourth) pregnancy, and is experiencing no symptoms when previously you did??
> 
> Trying not to worry but hard not to :(

Yes! I am having my second. Had quite a bit of morning sickness last time. I barely have any symptoms this time besides being tired and hungry. Can't wait for my ultrasound in two weeks because I'm a big worrier!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think the fatigue has hit. I haven't been sleeping well, and I blamed it on that, but I feel like I hit an exhaustion wall every afternoon about 3, and then at night about 10, whether I napped or not. I'm usually a night owl insomniac who considers midnight an "early night," so this is really weird. A lady I tutor with seemed concerned about me being so tired tonight, I felt kind of bad that I couldn't just tell her why and that it's totally normal.


----------



## Laska5

wholly molly!! 

About a week or so ago someone had mentioned how taking off their bra at the end of the day USE to be there favorite part of the day - but not anymore since pregnancy with sore boobs. OH WOW - I totally get that tonight! I wasn't experiencing any breast pain but as soon as I took off my bra- I almost cussed it hurt so bad. Taking this as a sign that baby is doing good! Still 2 weeks & 3 days until our first scan! They are also so much harder than they've ever been! 

I've also been feeling a little dizzy but only when I bend over, like when my head goes below my heart- I just get a head rush & feel really bad for a second until I stand back up- it's not good for trying to get house work done!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That was me! Mine still hurt, but it's a little less intense now. Supposedly it eases up after the first trimester.


----------



## mkyerby16

For me it's not I can't wait to take my bra off, it's I can't wait to take my pants off :haha: I'm only 4 weeks 2 days! I've actually lost about 3lbs ssomehow but I guess I'm bloated as all my pants seem tight. Plus the waistband seems to make my cramping worse at times. I've had daily cramping since implantation pretty much. Its worse at night and I wake up with it a few times a night. Also when I have to pee. It really worries me, but I've had no bleeding at all so hopefully its just my uterus prepping for baby.


----------



## missfrick

Laska5 said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> I hope the dizziness isn't dangerous... I played one inning of softball Tuesday, sat out the next 6, and then fainted when the game was over... I was so embarrassed but I don't think anyone caught on... Won't be playing anymore this season though...
> 
> oh geeze! That's scary! Did someone catch you?? Definitely no more softball!
> 
> I'm planning on going on a 3-4 mile strenuous hike tomorrow... this makes me wonder if I should hold out... ??Click to expand...

It probably just depends on you. I am not very active and get winded easily anyhow, and one of my symptoms since about 4.5 weeks has been shortness of breath, so that doesn't help. Add total exhaustion on top and I'm pretty sure that's why it happened. If you're usually active and you don't feel strained to breathe, you're probably fine (my opinion, obvi I'm not a doctor)


----------



## kealz

I'm also feeling hungry and tired a lot! Went out for a meal last night and honestly came back looking 4/5 months gone - had to try my best to suck it in as was out with work peeps who don't know! I crawled into bed at gone 11pm, these days i'm good for nothing after 10pm, and got woken by thunder through the night. I'm used to sleepless nights night (e.g. when ds is ill) but this morning I feel like a complete zombie!


----------



## klink

mkyerby16 said:


> I've had daily cramping since implantation pretty much. Its worse at night and I wake up with it a few times a night. Also when I have to pee. It really worries me, but I've had no bleeding at all so hopefully its just my uterus prepping for baby.

I've had and still have cramping too! At first it was just little tiny pinches but now it feels like AF cramps, very mild AF cramps without blood. I didn't even have spotting during implantation. At least not that I noticed lol.
Oh and last night I went to pee and it hurt too. After I was done I felt like my bladder was cramping. :wacko:
Anyone else that has to pee more frequently and is only 4 weeks? :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm noticing I need a nap during the day when I put the little ones for their nap


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ImSoTired said:


> I've actually just begun spotting. So I believe it may just be a chemical which was on it's way? Regardless, Thank you for all of your support ladies! H&H 9 months to all of you!
> 
> Here's hoping for a baby bump for me this year!

So sorry to hear that :(


----------



## dan-o

Kaiecee said:


> I'm noticing I need a nap during the day when I put the little ones for their nap

I do the same if I can get them both to nap! :flower:


----------



## frenchie35

Children's nap time : proof a benevolent god exists!

Been feeling rather queasy for the last day or two. Eases while I'm eating, so it's hard to stop snacking.

I'm going to use disposable diapers for #2. I have actually never seen a reusable diaper here in France. Which is strange since the French go crazy for anything organic or ecological. It's probably because French mums put their kids in daycare at 3 months, so you can't ask your nanny to play along with the cloth diaper game. Also very few Frenchies have clothes dryers, so the laundry situation would get quite out of hand. I should really buy stock in Pampers/P&G...


----------



## NellyLou

frenchie35 said:


> Children's nap time : proof a benevolent god exists!
> 
> Been feeling rather queasy for the last day or two. Eases while I'm eating, so it's hard to stop snacking.
> 
> I'm going to use disposable diapers for #2. I have actually never seen a reusable diaper here in France. Which is strange since the French go crazy for anything organic or ecological. It's probably because French mums put their kids in daycare at 3 months, so you can't ask your nanny to play along with the cloth diaper game. Also very few Frenchies have clothes dryers, so the laundry situation would get quite out of hand. I should really buy stock in Pampers/P&G...

They are quite popular here in Canada, and I have had two daycares who were perfectly happy to use them. They actually liked them because they didn't fill their trash with diapers. Our garbage is only collected every two weeks so it's not fun to have diapers piling up for that long, especially in the summer lol.


----------



## dan-o

I'll probably combi nappy like I did with ds2, although I only tend to use disposables on him now. 

Disposables can seem like a waste with tiny babies, especially when they can go through one every half an hour at times and I'm just sat at home. Breast milk poo just washes right off it's great. Out and about it's always disposables for us tho. 

I used cloth full time with ds1 until he started solids, then we combi nappied him. He's now in pants thankfully, would be nice if ds2 is also in pants by March, we'll see!


----------



## smawfl

Has anyone got a toddler who you'd live to potty train before this one arrives?

DD will be 2 in September, ideally I'd like to - but she's showing no interest whatsoever so doubt it.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh yeah, I guess I combo diapered too! I never used cloth over night because my daughter has the biggest pees every overnight and I didn't want to risk a leak haha. The cloth might have been fine, but I didn't want to risk it. 

Just found out my sister in law's sister in law (my oh's sister's oh's sister, does that make sense!?) is due 4 days after us! We were due a month apart last time so it's kind of funny.


----------



## Bookity

I have been SOOOOO exhausted and peeing a lot too (thank you hormones). Making it hard to watch my girls sometimes. If the little one goes down for a nap sometimes I snooze a little myself in the recliner while biggun watches Strawberry Shortcake or My Little Pony.


----------



## NellyLou

smawfl said:


> Has anyone got a toddler who you'd live to potty train before this one arrives?
> 
> DD will be 2 in September, ideally I'd like to - but she's showing no interest whatsoever so doubt it.

I soooo want my little one to potty train. she's almost 2.5 and has no interest at all. I don't want to make it a bad experience by forcing her and making it traumatic. No idea what to do!


----------



## kwynia

NellyLou said:


> Oh yeah, I guess I combo diapered too! I never used cloth over night because my daughter has the biggest pees every overnight and I didn't want to risk a leak haha. The cloth might have been fine, but I didn't want to risk it.
> 
> Just found out my sister in law's sister in law (my oh's sister's oh's sister, does that make sense!?) is due 4 days after us! We were due a month apart last time so it's kind of funny.

Both of my kids were born within three weeks of my SILs sister's kids and we see them a couple times a year at family get togethers. So far, we haven't told any family yet, but I'm dying to know if she is also pregnant again....would be too funny.


----------



## kwynia

smawfl said:


> Has anyone got a toddler who you'd live to potty train before this one arrives?
> 
> DD will be 2 in September, ideally I'd like to - but she's showing no interest whatsoever so doubt it.

DD started potty training about 18 months and loved it. She really didn't get the hang of it until closer to 2 1/2, when she could handle her own pants. DS doesn't want anything to do with a training potty or toilet, he screams bloody murder! So, I hope that changes in the next 9 months, but not holding my breath lol.


----------



## dan-o

kwynia said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I guess I combo diapered too! I never used cloth over night because my daughter has the biggest pees every overnight and I didn't want to risk a leak haha. The cloth might have been fine, but I didn't want to risk it.
> 
> Just found out my sister in law's sister in law (my oh's sister's oh's sister, does that make sense!?) is due 4 days after us! We were due a month apart last time so it's kind of funny.
> 
> Both of my kids were born within three weeks of my SILs sister's kids and we see them a couple times a year at family get togethers. So far, we haven't told any family yet, but I'm dying to know if she is also pregnant again....would be too funny.Click to expand...

Same happened here, my due date was the same as my SIL in 2009 (lost mine at 12w tho) and again with ds1, our boys are 3 weeks apart, I'm also wondering if she is pregnant again!!


----------



## Bookity

Working on potty training my oldest. Want her out of diapers before baby arrives (shouldn't be too tall an order, she's 3 in August). Be great if my second also could be trained before #3 is here, but she's not showing interest right now. Maybe once big sis gets the hang of it she'll want to do it too.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

smawfl said:


> Has anyone got a toddler who you'd live to potty train before this one arrives?
> 
> DD will be 2 in September, ideally I'd like to - but she's showing no interest whatsoever so doubt it.

We plan to start toilet training our youngest around 18 months (October this year). My oldest daughter was fully toilet trained including nighttime by 2 years old, I am hoping and praying missy will be as easy.


----------



## kittykat7210

finally got my scan booked for monday, but its 8.30 in the morning!!! it takes 45 minutes to get to the hospital, and i need a full bladder -_- i am so rubbish at holding in wee! 

but i can finally see how far along i am, hopefully they'll let me take home a picture of my little bubby :) 

soo excited now :D xx


----------



## NellyLou

kittykat7210 said:


> finally got my scan booked for monday, but its 8.30 in the morning!!! it takes 45 minutes to get to the hospital, and i need a full bladder -_- i am so rubbish at holding in wee!
> 
> but i can finally see how far along i am, hopefully they'll let me take home a picture of my little bubby :)
> 
> soo excited now :D xx

Exciting!!! Just start drinking your water when you leave to go to the appointment. You should be fine as long as you have it all done by 20 minutes before the appointment. I think they suggest an hour before but then you end up holding it forever and it's awful!!!


----------



## bdb84

So, my hcg was 37 on Monday and 167 yesterday. My progesterone went from 21 on Monday to 23 as well. The nurse said I'm right on track for an early 4ish week pregnancy. I have my first appointment and sono on the 30th, in which I'll be approximately 6 weeks along! I feel so much better now <3


----------



## NellyLou

bdb84 said:


> So, my hcg was 37 on Monday and 167 yesterday. My progesterone went from 21 on Monday to 23 as well. The nurse said I'm right on track for an early 4ish week pregnancy. I have my first appointment and sono on the 30th, in which I'll be approximately 6 weeks along! I feel so much better now <3

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hopeful4num1

Morning sickness already?!? I am only 4 weeks and I had the worst MS last night. I have been a little queasy the last few days if I don't eat frequently but this was awful. I felt dizzy, huge headache, and like I needed to puke but couldn't. Started right after dinner so I wasn't hungry and I drank a ton of water all day. :wacko: Luckily I woke up and I feel fine so far today. It just seems too early to feel so sick! I was super lucky with my DS and never had MS. Maybe this one is a pink bump! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm chaperoning a field trip today and found out last night that lunch plans changed and I had to bring something from home. Do you know how hard it is to find an on-the-go lunch when you don't have time to go to the grocery store, can't eat lunchmeat, don't really want any meat, can only shop at Walgreens, and you don't have any way to keep perishables cold? Tons of fun . But I think the hodgepodge I ended up with will sit better than the original McDonald's plan.


----------



## missfrick

Anyone else getting the most uncomfortable, painful gas in the history of the world? I swear I thought I had appendicitis last night it was so bad, except it was all over, and it hurt when I pushed on my stomach too... this morning, totally gone! Maybe a combination of gas and the ol' uterus stretching? I guess first pregnancies maybe have more aches and pains?


----------



## Menelly

smawfl said:


> Has anyone got a toddler who you'd live to potty train before this one arrives?
> 
> DD will be 2 in September, ideally I'd like to - but she's showing no interest whatsoever so doubt it.

My little girl is 28 months and she's doing amazing on the potty training. I'm stoked. I bought an ebook called "Oh Crap, Potty Training" and her method is working really well for us. :)


----------



## NellyLou

Menelly said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a toddler who you'd live to potty train before this one arrives?
> 
> DD will be 2 in September, ideally I'd like to - but she's showing no interest whatsoever so doubt it.
> 
> My little girl is 28 months and she's doing amazing on the potty training. I'm stoked. I bought an ebook called "Oh Crap, Potty Training" and her method is working really well for us. :)Click to expand...

I might have to look into that book!


----------



## smawfl

missfrick said:


> Anyone else getting the most uncomfortable, painful gas in the history of the world? I swear I thought I had appendicitis last night it was so bad, except it was all over, and it hurt when I pushed on my stomach too... this morning, totally gone! Maybe a combination of gas and the ol' uterus stretching? I guess first pregnancies maybe have more aches and pains?

I had this last time.. I thought it was ectopic :dohh: but just gas :haha:


----------



## Menelly

She actually recommends starting kids as young as 18 months. I waited with my daughter because she was really really speech delayed and I knew she wouldn't understand me that young.


----------



## bucherwurm

Even though it's uncomfortable, I'm glad lots of others are having cramping, too. I've had it since I found out, basically. Getting close to a month now.
I woke up this morning not feeling the best. I slept for 10 hours last night and was still tired. I was also feeling nauseous. It's mostly gone now, besides being tired, but I can still feel it a bit.


----------



## dan-o

kittykat7210 said:


> finally got my scan booked for monday, but its 8.30 in the morning!!! it takes 45 minutes to get to the hospital, and i need a full bladder -_- i am so rubbish at holding in wee!
> 
> but i can finally see how far along i am, hopefully they'll let me take home a picture of my little bubby :)
> 
> soo excited now :D xx

Me too! Mines at 9.30! I need an empty bladder tho thankfully, as I know I'll only be 7w!
Good luck!!


----------



## dan-o

bdb84 said:


> So, my hcg was 37 on Monday and 167 yesterday. My progesterone went from 21 on Monday to 23 as well. The nurse said I'm right on track for an early 4ish week pregnancy. I have my first appointment and sono on the 30th, in which I'll be approximately 6 weeks along! I feel so much better now <3

That's fab news!! Roll on 30th!


----------



## NellyLou

Menelly said:


> She actually recommends starting kids as young as 18 months. I waited with my daughter because she was really really speech delayed and I knew she wouldn't understand me that young.

I started sitting mine on the potty at about 12 months to get her used to it, but it didn't make a difference at all lol. She is a stubborn little thing!


----------



## HopefulInNL

missfrick said:


> Anyone else getting the most uncomfortable, painful gas in the history of the world? I swear I thought I had appendicitis last night it was so bad, except it was all over, and it hurt when I pushed on my stomach too... this morning, totally gone! Maybe a combination of gas and the ol' uterus stretching? I guess first pregnancies maybe have more aches and pains?

Oh my gosh, yes! Mine started two days after I found out! It's so bad, it hurts. I finally broke down and took some gas-x last night. :blush:


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi Everyone! I just graduated from the TTC #1 forum. On 7/16 I found out that I was for sure 4 weeks preggers, and I am due 03/25/2015!! Can't wait to know what I am having. FX for all sticky beans!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

HopingCarter said:


> Hi Everyone! I just graduated from the TTC #1 forum. On 7/16 I found out that I was for sure 4 weeks preggers, and I am due 03/25/2015!! Can't wait to know what I am having. FX for all sticky beans!!

Welcome


----------



## kittykat7210

HopingCarter said:


> Hi Everyone! I just graduated from the TTC #1 forum. On 7/16 I found out that I was for sure 4 weeks preggers, and I am due 03/25/2015!! Can't wait to know what I am having. FX for all sticky beans!!

congratulations :D hope you get a sticky bean :D xx


----------



## NellyLou

Welcome HopingCarter!


----------



## HopingCarter

Thanks!!...I had a question for any MM momies that are further than 4 weeks, do you remember having a lot of the symptoms at 4 weeks? I'm not really experiencing the vomitting, slight nausea but nothing serious, I also don't have the tender boobs, or the cravings yet. I do frequent the restroom lately, and a lot of gas (TMI). Should I be concerned at all, because majority of the posts I read women are having those symptoms at this stage...


----------



## kittykat7210

HopingCarter said:


> Thanks!!...I had a question for any MM momies that are further than 4 weeks, do you remember having a lot of the symptoms at 4 weeks? I'm not really experiencing the vomitting, slight nausea but nothing serious, I also don't have the tender boobs, or the cravings yet. I do frequent the restroom lately, and a lot of gas (TMI). Should I be concerned at all, because majority of the posts I read women are having those symptoms at this stage...

i had a terrible time at 4 weeks! my boobs were hurting like crazy, i had awful awful nausea, but i think that that is quite rare to have such severe symptoms at 4 weeks, some people dont notice their 1st trimester at all and still go on to have happy and healthy babies so dont worry!!


----------



## chrislo4

smawfl said:


> Has anyone got a toddler who you'd live to potty train before this one arrives?
> 
> DD will be 2 in September, ideally I'd like to - but she's showing no interest whatsoever so doubt it.

I'm pretty certain that my little lady will be toilet trained by the time this little one arrives thankfully. She turned 2 last Saturday. when indoors she will use the toilet or potty (both wee wee & poo) However, we haven't mastered it when out & about (shopping/eating out etc) She wears a nappy when out. She will tell me she needs to go sometimes but mostly does it in her nappy. I think she's done soooo well for a just turned 2 year old xx


----------



## chrislo4

bdb84 said:


> So, my hcg was 37 on Monday and 167 yesterday. My progesterone went from 21 on Monday to 23 as well. The nurse said I'm right on track for an early 4ish week pregnancy. I have my first appointment and sono on the 30th, in which I'll be approximately 6 weeks along! I feel so much better now <3

Great news!!




HopingCarter said:


> Thanks!!...I had a question for any MM momies that are further than 4 weeks, do you remember having a lot of the symptoms at 4 weeks? I'm not really experiencing the vomitting, slight nausea but nothing serious, I also don't have the tender boobs, or the cravings yet. I do frequent the restroom lately, and a lot of gas (TMI). Should I be concerned at all, because majority of the posts I read women are having those symptoms at this stage...

Congrats on your bfp!! Don't be too concerned about lack of symptoms at this stage as some women don't experience much in early pregnancy. With my last pregnancy at 4 weeks i was only experiencing extreme tiredness & dizzy spells. My nausea started at 5 weeks and I had HG from 6 weeks which I wouldn't wish upon anyone!! This pregnancy ive had more or less the same but with no vomiting (yay) x


----------



## Loozle

Ladies, I think I need a cyber slap or something to pull myself together. I can't stop worrying that I haven't been sick yet. I'm just over 7 weeks and with both ds's and with my MMC (baby died at 8 weeks, found out at my scan at almost 13 weeks. Sickness continued until I had my erpc) I have started being sick from 6 weeks. 
My other mc's didn't actually make it to 6 weeks, so I have no idea if or when sickness would have started. 

The fact that I'm now 7 weeks and have yet to be sick is worrying me. What if I'm having another MMC? I've only had nausea - usually when I'm hungry or when I've eaten too much. I've also had 2 days where I have felt sick all day long, one was Tuesday this week, and I can't remember when the other was. 

I know that is perfectly normal to not be sick during pregnancy. I also know that it could start at any moment. The unreasonable side of my brain is shouting at me to panic though.


----------



## Bookity

Loozle said:


> Ladies, I think I need a cyber slap or something to pull myself together. I can't stop worrying that I haven't been sick yet. I'm just over 7 weeks and with both ds's and with my MMC (baby died at 8 weeks, found out at my scan at almost 13 weeks. Sickness continued until I had my erpc) I have started being sick from 6 weeks.
> My other mc's didn't actually make it to 6 weeks, so I have no idea if or when sickness would have started.
> 
> The fact that I'm now 7 weeks and have yet to be sick is worrying me. What if I'm having another MMC? I've only had nausea - usually when I'm hungry or when I've eaten too much. I've also had 2 days where I have felt sick all day long, one was Tuesday this week, and I can't remember when the other was.
> 
> I know that is perfectly normal to not be sick during pregnancy. I also know that it could start at any moment. The unreasonable side of my brain is shouting at me to panic though.

With my first pregnancy I didn't have morning sickness until 8 weeks. Second one was worse and started at 5 weeks. Every pregnancy is different. Stay positive mama! Hugs!


----------



## Bookity

HopingCarter said:


> Thanks!!...I had a question for any MM momies that are further than 4 weeks, do you remember having a lot of the symptoms at 4 weeks? I'm not really experiencing the vomitting, slight nausea but nothing serious, I also don't have the tender boobs, or the cravings yet. I do frequent the restroom lately, and a lot of gas (TMI). Should I be concerned at all, because majority of the posts I read women are having those symptoms at this stage...

I didn't know I was pregnant until a few days ago and the only thing that told me that was a positive pregnancy test! I had some cramping a day or two before which I thought was impending AF, but nope!! Still relatively symptomless.


----------



## kwynia

The only thing I know for sure is, whatever is happening inside our bodies has already been determined. Has worrying about the worst ever made things better? I am a constant worrier so I know how you are feeling. I'm telling myself the same thing every day. I wish it was easier to know exactly what's happening, but we just can't. All we can do is wish for the best, and support each other. It gives me strength being close to other women sharing these experiences.


----------



## ladybrown33

mkyerby16 said:


> For me it's not I can't wait to take my bra off, it's I can't wait to take my pants off :haha: I'm only 4 weeks 2 days! I've actually lost about 3lbs ssomehow but I guess I'm bloated as all my pants seem tight. Plus the waistband seems to make my cramping worse at times. I've had daily cramping since implantation pretty much. Its worse at night and I wake up with it a few times a night. Also when I have to pee. It really worries me, but I've had no bleeding at all so hopefully its just my uterus prepping for baby.

I feel the same way thinking I need to buy some maternity pants soon


----------



## Kaiecee

the fist 13 weeks are very stressful


----------



## MrsKChicago

At the museum today there's a heat sensing camera. Last time I was here I went through and I was super cold, way colder than everyone else. Today I was super hot. You couldn't even see my nose, it was just a yellow glow. Really cool!


----------



## HopingCarter

kwynia said:


> The only thing I know for sure is, whatever is happening inside our bodies has already been determined. Has worrying about the worst ever made things better? I am a constant worrier so I know how you are feeling. I'm telling myself the same thing every day. I wish it was easier to know exactly what's happening, but we just can't. All we can do is wish for the best, and support each other. It gives me strength being close to other women sharing these experiences.

You're so right! I couldn't agree more, worrying doesn't make anything better. I just have to try harder to kick out those negative thoughts and hope for the best. Thanks


----------



## lsd2721

Hi ladies! Hope I can join y'all! :)

According to the online calculators I am due March 26, one day before MY birthday! :)

I am cautiously pregnant. I had a chemical/miscarriage 7 months ago. I wasn't far a long at all and never really got strong lines. I did get a strong line this time so I am feeling a bit more positive! :)


----------



## HopingCarter

lsd2721 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope I can join y'all! :)
> 
> According to the online calculators I am due March 26, one day before MY birthday! :)
> 
> I am cautiously pregnant. I had a chemical/miscarriage 7 months ago. I wasn't far a long at all and never really got strong lines. I did get a strong line this time so I am feeling a bit more positive! :)

Woohooo!! Congrats :happydance: It's always amazing to hear about someone getting their :bfp:..My baby's due 9 days before my Bday so I hear you there LMAO. I didn't plan on partying anyway so I'll be okay with recovering lol


----------



## lsd2721

HopingCarter said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope I can join y'all! :)
> 
> According to the online calculators I am due March 26, one day before MY birthday! :)
> 
> I am cautiously pregnant. I had a chemical/miscarriage 7 months ago. I wasn't far a long at all and never really got strong lines. I did get a strong line this time so I am feeling a bit more positive! :)
> 
> Woohooo!! Congrats :happydance: It's always amazing to hear about someone getting their :bfp:..My baby's due 9 days before my Bday so I hear you there LMAO. I didn't plan on partying anyway so I'll be okay with recovering lolClick to expand...


Haha, I almost didn't try for a baby because I wasn't sure I wanted to share a birthday, BUT, I wanted a baby! :) SO I went for it! So glad I did now! What a wonderful gift if the baby is born on my birthday! :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi Ladies, 

Hope I can join in. DH and I are expecting our first baby approximately March 20th. We are super excited and nervous because we will both be 40 with this one.
DH wants to scream for the rooftops and tell everyone, but I am having a hard time feeling excited until after this trimester is over.


----------



## Kaiecee

is anyone feeling ligament pulling?


----------



## Bookity

Kaiecee said:


> is anyone feeling ligament pulling?

I feel it if I'm laying in bed and sneeze suddenly. Ouchies!


----------



## kittykat7210

Bookity said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> is anyone feeling ligament pulling?
> 
> I feel it if I'm laying in bed and sneeze suddenly. Ouchies!Click to expand...

yeh no everytime i sneeze it hurts like crazy, but i always think i've dislodged the baby!!! i hate sneezing now!! xx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Bookwrmgal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope I can join in. DH and I are expecting our first baby approximately March 20th. We are super excited and nervous because we will both be 40 with this one.
> DH wants to scream for the rooftops and tell everyone, but I am having a hard time feeling excited until after this trimester is over.

Congrats & welcome! :)


----------



## bdb84

Kaiecee said:


> is anyone feeling ligament pulling?

I have been today. I made a 3 hour round trip car drive earlier and felt some dull aching/pulling on my left hand side.


----------



## madtowngirl

Loozle said:


> Ladies, I think I need a cyber slap or something to pull myself together. I can't stop worrying that I haven't been sick yet. I'm just over 7 weeks and with both ds's and with my MMC (baby died at 8 weeks, found out at my scan at almost 13 weeks. Sickness continued until I had my erpc) I have started being sick from 6 weeks.
> My other mc's didn't actually make it to 6 weeks, so I have no idea if or when sickness would have started.
> 
> The fact that I'm now 7 weeks and have yet to be sick is worrying me. What if I'm having another MMC? I've only had nausea - usually when I'm hungry or when I've eaten too much. I've also had 2 days where I have felt sick all day long, one was Tuesday this week, and I can't remember when the other was.
> 
> I know that is perfectly normal to not be sick during pregnancy. I also know that it could start at any moment. The unreasonable side of my brain is shouting at me to panic though.

I'm feeling 100% the same at just over 7 weeks. Not a single symptom for me yet - no sore breasts, no sickness, no cramping, nothing. I keep reading that this is normal, that there are women who never get any symptoms. I'm just not convinced that I'm that lucky. :( I'm getting scared.


----------



## hanni

kittykat7210 said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> is anyone feeling ligament pulling?
> 
> I feel it if I'm laying in bed and sneeze suddenly. Ouchies!Click to expand...
> 
> yeh no everytime i sneeze it hurts like crazy, but i always think i've dislodged the baby!!! i hate sneezing now!! xxClick to expand...


^^^ this! 
Agony when I sneeze. 
I usually find if I hold onto my stomach when I feel it coming it lessens the pain/blow. Owch though.


----------



## babytots

Wow this thread moves too fast!!! So I'm just popping in to say congrats to everyone who has recently joined and hugs to anyone who needs them. Hopefully will be able to try and catch up with everyone when its not so hetic at home (the joys of having 4 children and running a part time business lol). x


----------



## Bookity

My oldest has used her potty twice today!!!

I know not pregnancy related, but I'm so not wanting to have three kids in diapers I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Menelly

Bookity said:


> My oldest has used her potty twice today!!!
> 
> I know not pregnancy related, but I'm so not wanting to have three kids in diapers I'm ecstatic!

Congrats! It looks like she's a perfect age to potty. :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hi ladies! I would love to join you, I just got my BFP on Tuesday. My name is Erica, I am married and am 26. Due March 23rd with my 2nd. I have an 11 month old daughter named Avery.


----------



## kittykat7210

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join you, I just got my BFP on Tuesday. My name is Erica, I am married and am 26. Due March 23rd with my 2nd. I have an 11 month old daughter named Avery.

Congrats sweet!! i'd just like to say what a beautiful name, Avery, its lovely, ive never heard that as a name before xx


----------



## kwynia

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join you, I just got my BFP on Tuesday. My name is Erica, I am married and am 26. Due March 23rd with my 2nd. I have an 11 month old daughter named Avery.

Congrats and welcome to the group!


----------



## MartinaC

Had my first ultrasound this morning. Was able to see the little flicker of the heart, and finally confirm that I don't have an ectopic pregnancy. Yay! The doctor thinks that I'm closer to 5 weeks pregnant as opposed to 6 as I was told based on the first day of my last cycle. She said she couldn't say much about my baby's health b/c she's so small right now but I'm just happy to have confirmation that it's not an ectopic pregnancy :)

Also the nausea's given me a bit of a break today which is always cause for celebration! :)


----------



## MartinaC

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join you, I just got my BFP on Tuesday. My name is Erica, I am married and am 26. Due March 23rd with my 2nd. I have an 11 month old daughter named Avery.

Congrats!!!


----------



## DrMum

Hi chatty ladies! Phew- a week away camping and what a load of catch up I've had to make it through!!

So, good to see some new ladies, and so sorry to see some losses girls. Fingers crossed for you to be back soon, but I know there is nothing that makes a loss easier, so I will also just send big hugs!

Good to see we are starting to talk maternity pants and gender guessing! I was only just getting out of my maternity pants when I was pregnant again (12 weeks between pregnancies...who says women over thirty five aren't fertile haha!) I don't think I ever replied to the how old are you/how many pregnancies bit...? So, I'm 36 next week and this is my 4th pregnancy. 
DS is 3, I had a mc after him at 6w, then our DD was stillborn at 34 weeks in March and now I'm due again in March! That said I'm likely to be delivered early due to our stillbirth so I may end up as a feb, but I like hanging out with you guys!!
Symptom wise I'm nauseated every day but the sore boobs have gone. I think my fundus is rocketing upward but again, it probably wasn't totally back to normal. Next scan and OB is on Thursday.
So, does anyone have fun with gender prediction, ramzi, baking soda etc. I love a bit of gender prediction!! Or just gut feelings?
Good to be back to wifi! Missed you all :D


----------



## Bookity

I've looked at Chinese gender chart (going by lunar year) and that says girl. Was right for my other two babies. We will see!

Is ramzi the one where you look at what side of the baby the yolk is on? My scan may not be early enough to try that. When can baking soda be done?

One of my friends swears by the eye test. Pull your lower lids down and look in the mirror. Look for veins making a v or y formation on the whites of your eyes. In the left means girl and right means boy. She's declared I must be having a boy. Because there's a less obvious v there and she picks the subtle ones. Haha.

Eta: my eyeballs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Menelly

My boobs are a combination of in pain, and itching/burning from the inside. I can't decide if bra on or off is better. I hate this part. :(


----------



## DrMum

Bookity said:


> I've looked at Chinese gender chart (going by lunar year) and that says girl. Was right for my other two babies. We will see!
> 
> Is ramzi the one where you look at what side of the baby the yolk is on? My scan may not be early enough to try that.
> 
> s

Yep ramzi is the placental position in first trimester one. Some reports say over 97%accurate, others say it's a load of tosh!!

https://www.obgyn.net/articles/rela...ntal-location-and-fetal-gender-ramzis-method

I have never heard the eye ball one haha! *rushes it I bathroom to gaze into own eyes* 

Has anyone been tempted to buy those pee on a stick gender tests you can buy online? Anyone able to comment on success rates? Might replace our POAS tendencies!!

Chinese gender was also right for both my son and daughter, and it says this one is a girl. So, we will see! I have an amnio booked so I guess we will find out! Fwiw ramzi also says girl for this one!


----------



## Laska5

Feeling EXHAUSTED tonight! Hubby & I LOOVE hiking together & are trying to get in as many trips to some local waterfalls until baby comes! Today we went on a 3 mile moderate hike- not as crazy challenging as others we've been on- & I am completely & utterly pooped! We were suppose to go to walmart tonight for groceries & cook dinner but hubby went to pick up pizza- yah- pizza has never sounded more awesome than this moment right now! hah! Seriously... my whole body hurts & it wasn't even a difficult hike!


----------



## DrMum

In case any of you are wondering (I'm sure you aren't!) the eyeball one says girl too!! So, if this is a boy, I'm going to fall over in shock!!


----------



## missfrick

Is there such thing as the "pregnancy blues?" I've been feeling pretty depressed... I haven't changed any of my meds since finding out I'm pregnant, but I feel like I'm starting to lose it mentally... I'm really weepy and also having some gnarly thoughts lately... normal?


----------



## Menelly

DrMum said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> I've looked at Chinese gender chart (going by lunar year) and that says girl. Was right for my other two babies. We will see!
> 
> Is ramzi the one where you look at what side of the baby the yolk is on? My scan may not be early enough to try that.
> 
> s
> 
> Yep ramzi is the placental position in first trimester one. Some reports say over 97%accurate, others say it's a load of tosh!!
> 
> https://www.obgyn.net/articles/rela...ntal-location-and-fetal-gender-ramzis-method
> 
> I have never heard the eye ball one haha! *rushes it I bathroom to gaze into own eyes*
> 
> Has anyone been tempted to buy those pee on a stick gender tests you can buy online? Anyone able to comment on success rates? Might replace our POAS tendencies!!
> 
> Chinese gender was also right for both my son and daughter, and it says this one is a girl. So, we will see! I have an amnio booked so I guess we will find out! Fwiw ramzi also says girl for this one!Click to expand...

I can't use the Chinese gender predictor this time! :( I either ovulated on the 30th of June or 1st of July. And gender changes based on which it was. Dammit. LOL


----------



## Menelly

missfrick said:


> Is there such thing as the "pregnancy blues?" I've been feeling pretty depressed... I haven't changed any of my meds since finding out I'm pregnant, but I feel like I'm starting to lose it mentally... I'm really weepy and also having some gnarly thoughts lately... normal?

Talk to your doctor ASAP is my advice. I didn't, and I ended up severely suicidal through most of my pregnancy with my daughter. It was scary! But yes, there is depression associated with pregnancy in some women. It's a hormonal time and those hormones really can make things worse for some of us. If you're having gnarly thoughts, it's time to see your doctor. *hugs*


----------



## DrMum

Sorry to hear you're not feeling too hot missfrick. Good advice there from menelly to go and speak with your OB or GP ASAP. Many OBs have specialist maternal mental health teams now as mood changes in pregnancy are so common. And the bad old days of "there's nothing we can do" are thankfully behind us and there are many options. I know your scan is this week same as me, so hopefully some good news will help you too. Big hugs.

(Sorry about any typos, my iPad hates me!)


----------



## lsd2721

I'm sorry missfrick! Menelly gave some great advice! Hope you get to feeling better soon! :HUGS:

So I googled the baking soda test and I so want to do it! :) Y'all think it's too early?!


----------



## DrMum

lsd2721 said:


> So I googled the baking soda test and I so want to do it! :) Y'all think it's too early?!

Do it do it do it and tell us what happens haha!:happydance:


----------



## Bookity

Agree with the others missfrick. Definitely talk to your doctor. Really important to be open about what you're feeling. Hugs xx


----------



## Kaiecee

seems like everything i eat today upsets my tummy

ill do the baking soda test after 1st tri even thought last time it said girl and i got my 4th boy


----------



## kittykat7210

i just did the chinese gender prediction and it says girl :), there was also 3 magpies in my garden yesterday, which according to the poem means girl as well :) xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Looks like I am have another miscarriage. Started bleeding this morning.


----------



## dan-o

Omg sportysgirl, hope ur ok, could it be something else? I bled with ds2 weeks 12-14 as I had a subchorionic hematoma. Are you getting a scan? Thinking of you x


----------



## carlyjade86

sportysgirl said:


> Looks like I am have another miscarriage. Started bleeding this morning.

I'm so sorry Hun... :( xx


----------



## sportysgirl

dan-o said:


> Omg sportysgirl, hope ur ok, could it be something else? I bled with ds2 weeks 12-14 as I had a subchorionic hematoma. Are you getting a scan? Thinking of you x

Thanks. Spoke to on call midwife who say because I am less then six weeks it's gp Monday unless blessing gets worse or pain. X


----------



## claudinator

sportysgirl said:


> Looks like I am have another miscarriage. Started bleeding this morning.

I hope your ok, I had really bad heavy bleeds on baba.


----------



## dan-o

They only scan Monday to Friday here too, ugh horrible to have to wait all weekend not knowing xx


----------



## kwynia

So sorry Sporty, wishing for a good outcome :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry you have to wait so long... Has anything improved? Xx


----------



## chimama

okay, i'm not a fan of animals being up close and personal - i prefer to admire them from afar (had very nasty experience with dogs when i was young). i like to take walks early in the morning around this pond close to my house and lots of folks walk their dogs without the leash which is fine with me as the dogs mind their business and i mind mine. However, yesterday i had about 6 dogs invade my personal space and they didn't do this with anyone else! Do you think they can smell that i'm pregnant? I'm now worried to go on my walk in case it happens again!


----------



## NHKate

Sorry sporty. I hope you're okay.


----------



## kittykat7210

chimama said:


> okay, i'm not a fan of animals being up close and personal - i prefer to admire them from afar (had very nasty experience with dogs when i was young). i like to take walks early in the morning around this pond close to my house and lots of folks walk their dogs without the leash which is fine with me as the dogs mind their business and i mind mine. However, yesterday i had about 6 dogs invade my personal space and they didn't do this with anyone else! Do you think they can smell that i'm pregnant? I'm now worried to go on my walk in case it happens again!

there's not conclusive evidence that this is the case, although a lot of people believe that what they like is the smell of the hormones that pregnant women produce.


----------



## carlyjade86

My little pup, although always kinda protective of me - to the extent that OH calls her the "Cocker-Blocker" is like my shadow now. Always lying on me and following me. And someone said hello through the gate and she went nuts! But my mums dog didn't even bat an eyelid at me so I guess it's more likely to be a dog that you're with all the time.


----------



## MegNE922

Someone please save me. 
My sister and nephew are here from Denver & we're hosting them. We've gone to the zoo, the beach & today we're headed to my grandparents house in the mountains. I don't know if I can handle it. My nephew is a little monster! Like a complete SHIT HEAD. I'm sorry.
I know he's 2 and it's " not his fault " it IS my sisters but I really can't stand the kid! 
She let's him scream like blood curdling scream and REWARDS HIM! " oh what do you want baby. Just tell mommy." " oh honey anything you want I'll get you."
Excuse my French but OHH MY FUCK! I don't know who I want to slap first! 

We're at the zoo and he was running a muck, we were watching him more than her! My 2 other sisters were there so at one point me an James had to walk away bc he was screaming in my face when I got down to his level and told him to wait a sec moms getting tickets so he can go on the rides. Ear piercing scream. I'm not a very violent person. I love kids, I'm with my other 3 nephews and 2 nieces as much as possible. This kid is a monster and my sister is the horrible scientist. 
It's 7:15 am here. He woke up and had diarrhea @ 6am. I've been listening to him scream & yell " NO! " to her while she try's to give him a shower....it took 45min. 

Please. Please tell me this isn't how all kids are. It really is the parenting. 

ALSO. I've noticed a HUGE change in how I feel nausea wise. I started taking gummy vitamins and it's a day and night difference! I'm not bloated or sluggish. I feel great! Sleeping way better too!! &#128516; 
Hope everyone's weekend is going good.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I've been taking ginger capsules but they're not helping my nausea at all. Every time I eat, I start wretching and feel like I'm going to throw up. I've been feeling so weak that I can't even pick my toddler up. Losing weight too. So I went to the doctors yesterday and he prescribed me Cyclizine, which he said has been widely used in pregnancies with no known problems but they cannot say it's perfectly safe as they can't do trials on pregnant women. So I've been feeling super guilty about taking it but I feel like there's nothing else I can do. I can't bear the thought of 6+ more weeks of feeling like this. They do make me REALLY drowsy though, so I'm finding myself constantly falling in and out of sleep and am worried when OH starts new job on Monday and I'm alone with our toddler again.


----------



## lsd2721

I'm sorry sporty. I hope everything turns out fine!


----------



## DrMum

Got everything crossed for you sporty. With ds I bled heavy crazy amounts with clots and was certain it was all over. I was stunned when they scanned me and he was still ticking along in there, so I'm hoping it will be the same for you.

Coffee puffin, sorry you're feeling rough. I hope the new meds work for you and you are ok to be on toddler duty again! There truly is no rest with a preschooler in the house! 

Meg992, absolutely that is not how all kids are haha! What a stress for you to have at this time though. My friends kids are like that- they practically riot when she tries to bath them, but I can't believe she puts up with it! I would be doing my "strict mom voice" at that point!

I've been having c section dreams all night which was so stressful. This one has to be a section unfortunately as dd was a section in March because she was transverse, so it's out of my hands now because they are so close together. But honestly, the dreams! I dreamt they took me in for a section and I got a hip replacement but they forgot to take the baby out! I got so mad at them and then I couldn't walk because of the damn hip! And I was still hugely pregnant! 

Missfrick how're you feeling today Hun? Hope you're hanging in there, not long until our scans :D


----------



## chrislo4

CoffeePuffin said:


> I've been taking ginger capsules but they're not helping my nausea at all. Every time I eat, I start wretching and feel like I'm going to throw up. I've been feeling so weak that I can't even pick my toddler up. Losing weight too. So I went to the doctors yesterday and he prescribed me Cyclizine, which he said has been widely used in pregnancies with no known problems but they cannot say it's perfectly safe as they can't do trials on pregnant women. So I've been feeling super guilty about taking it but I feel like there's nothing else I can do. I can't bear the thought of 6+ more weeks of feeling like this. They do make me REALLY drowsy though, so I'm finding myself constantly falling in and out of sleep and am worried when OH starts new job on Monday and I'm alone with our toddler again.

Sorry you're not feeling too great. I was prescribed Cyclizine when i was carrying my daughter. Sadly they didn't work for me. I was also prescribed Prochloperazine after which did seem to help. I lost 16lbs in the first couple of weeks due to having HG. Can't be fun when you're looking after a toddler also. Hope the medication works for you & you start feeling better soon x


----------



## chrislo4

sportysgirl said:


> Looks like I am have another miscarriage. Started bleeding this morning.


I am sorry. I hope the bleeding as eased or stopped x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I really wish we didn't have hormones lol they are drivin me crazy keep worrying me something is gonna go wrong lol and my next scan is so long off I wish I could sleep till then. Deep down I know everything is gonna b fine n it will just be my hormones playin games lol

Hope everything is ok sportysgirl


----------



## kittykat7210

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I really wish we didn't have hormones lol they are drivin me crazy keep worrying me something is gonna go wrong lol and my next scan is so long off I wish I could sleep till then. Deep down I know everything is gonna b fine n it will just be my hormones playin games lol
> 
> Hope everything is ok sportysgirl

tell me about it!! i just cried for half an hour straight, proper tears streaming down my face for no reason!!! these hormones are killing me


----------



## claudinator

I'm at a wedding today, cried at the bridesmaids and I think in going to murder my husband. Hormones.


----------



## smawfl

I completely bawled my eyes out last night watching the final How I Met Your Mother!!


----------



## kittykat7210

smawfl said:


> I completely bawled my eyes out last night watching the final How I Met Your Mother!!

i'm so glad i watched the final before i got pregnant haha!!! xx


----------



## missfrick

Hey everyone I'm feeling MUCH better today thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. I really think it was just nasty hormones because I woke up feeling fine this morning.


----------



## bdb84

sportysgirl said:


> Looks like I am have another miscarriage. Started bleeding this morning.

I'm in prayer for you :hugs: 



missfrick said:


> Hey everyone I'm feeling MUCH better today thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. I really think it was just nasty hormones because I woke up feeling fine this morning.

I'm so glad you're feeling better.


----------



## bdb84

AFM- I cramped for a good portion of the day yesterday. It was very nerve wracking, but was never intense and no spotting/bleeding to accompany it. I know that cramping is normal, but it still makes me nervous. 

My boobs are finally starting to feel more swollen, but they're still not all that sore.


----------



## babytots

missfrick said:


> Is there such thing as the "pregnancy blues?" I've been feeling pretty depressed... I haven't changed any of my meds since finding out I'm pregnant, but I feel like I'm starting to lose it mentally... I'm really weepy and also having some gnarly thoughts lately... normal?

Hi hun some women suffer from ante-natal depression whilst pregnant so its worth maybe seeing your doctor or midwife to discuss how you are feeling. They can really help you. x


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> Hey everyone I'm feeling MUCH better today thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. I really think it was just nasty hormones because I woke up feeling fine this morning.

I'm glad you're feeling better! Hormones can do a number on you. Make sure to tell your doctor about it anyway, so you have a plan if it happens again.


----------



## lsd2721

missfrick, I'm so glad to hear that! :)

So I just started my prenatal vitamins last week and have noticed that an hour after I take them I start to burp up a fishy smell. LOL I am currently taking the One a Day prenatal vitamins. I am going to finish these out but would it be bad if next month I changed prenatal brands? It just makes me a tad nauseous with that fish smell.


----------



## babytots

sportysgirl said:


> Looks like I am have another miscarriage. Started bleeding this morning.

Oh no big hugs hun I really hope it isn't a m/c I bled in 3 of my pregnancies and baby was fine was just a clot from where they had implanted.



missfrick said:


> Hey everyone I'm feeling MUCH better today thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. I really think it was just nasty hormones because I woke up feeling fine this morning.

Glad you are feeling better hun.x


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> missfrick, I'm so glad to hear that! :)
> 
> So I just started my prenatal vitamins last week and have noticed that an hour after I take them I start to burp up a fishy smell. LOL I am currently taking the One a Day prenatal vitamins. I am going to finish these out but would it be bad if next month I changed prenatal brands? It just makes me a tad nauseous with that fish smell.

No reason you can't switch. A lot of women try different formulas for a variety of reasons. Folic acid is folic acid, you know?


----------



## CoffeePuffin

bdb84 said:


> AFM- I cramped for a good portion of the day yesterday. It was very nerve wracking, but was never intense and no spotting/bleeding to accompany it. I know that cramping is normal, but it still makes me nervous.
> 
> My boobs are finally starting to feel more swollen, but they're still not all that sore.

Cramping always makes me nervous too! 

I think the Cyclizine is taking the edge off the nausea. Managed to eat 1/4 bowl of cereal, ginger biscuit, a handful of oven chips, a plain chicken sandwich and half a bowl of supernoodles. None of which made me feel any better but at least my stomach hasn't been totally empty. I don't feel like I'm going to throw up when I put food in my mouth thanks to the Cyclizine. Still constant nausea though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry you're still nauseated, but I'm glad you managed to eat. 

I'm nibbling gingersnaps and the cat keeps trying to steal them. What a little punk...


----------



## sweetmere

Ladies I lost the baby. Good luck to the rest of you and happy 9 months...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sweetmere said:


> Ladies I lost the baby. Good luck to the rest of you and happy 9 months...

So sorry to hear that :(


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry sweet mere. 

Thank you for your kind words, the bleeding has got heavy so I am not holding out much hope. :cry:


----------



## missfrick

So sorry Mere...

Sporty, I'm still praying for you!


----------



## kealz

sweetmere said:


> Ladies I lost the baby. Good luck to the rest of you and happy 9 months...

So sorry to hear that hun. :(


----------



## Menelly

sweetmere said:


> Ladies I lost the baby. Good luck to the rest of you and happy 9 months...

Oh no! I'm so sorry hon. :( Lots of hugs and light heading your way.


----------



## carlyjade86

All this bad news.. :( :( so sorry sweetmere. Xxx


----------



## lucy1

Having such an awful day.

Had a terrible headache last night and I took 1 anadin extra thinking it was just paracetamol it found out after it contains aspirin. About 5 hours ago I went to the toilet and when I wiped here was pink/red blood. Not on my underwear just when I wipe and it's continued. It's very light so if I go to toilet in quick succession there's nothing there.

So worried. I'm on holiday in Florida too so all I can do is stay at the villa on bed rest until we go home on the 23rd. 

Keep reading that aspirin could have caused me to spot but I'm not so positive after many mcs. Just gonna have to wait it out and see what happens


----------



## dan-o

Sweetmere, I'm so sorry to read this hun :hugs:

Sportysgirl <3 still hoping x


----------



## dan-o

Lucy I take 75mg asprin every day, I'm sure one dose wouldn't do any harm :hugs: hope everything's ok and you can chill out for the rest of your holiday x


----------



## dan-o

CoffeePuffin said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> AFM- I cramped for a good portion of the day yesterday. It was very nerve wracking, but was never intense and no spotting/bleeding to accompany it. I know that cramping is normal, but it still makes me nervous.
> 
> My boobs are finally starting to feel more swollen, but they're still not all that sore.
> 
> Cramping always makes me nervous too!
> 
> I think the Cyclizine is taking the edge off the nausea. Managed to eat 1/4 bowl of cereal, ginger biscuit, a handful of oven chips, a plain chicken sandwich and half a bowl of supernoodles. None of which made me feel any better but at least my stomach hasn't been totally empty. I don't feel like I'm going to throw up when I put food in my mouth thanks to the Cyclizine. Still constant nausea though.Click to expand...

Great news something's working to take the edge off xx


----------



## yotamama

Got my beta results at 5 weeks 2 days plus or minus a day or 2. Shows 1577 and that was higher than the last time around. Scan on Tuesday so fingers crossed for good news


----------



## claudinator

sweetmere said:


> Ladies I lost the baby. Good luck to the rest of you and happy 9 months...

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## MrsKChicago

lucy1 said:


> Having such an awful day.
> 
> Had a terrible headache last night and I took 1 anadin extra thinking it was just paracetamol it found out after it contains aspirin. About 5 hours ago I went to the toilet and when I wiped here was pink/red blood. Not on my underwear just when I wipe and it's continued. It's very light so if I go to toilet in quick succession there's nothing there.
> 
> So worried. I'm on holiday in Florida too so all I can do is stay at the villa on bed rest until we go home on the 23rd.
> 
> Keep reading that aspirin could have caused me to spot but I'm not so positive after many mcs. Just gonna have to wait it out and see what happens

There are really very few things out there that would cause damage with a single dose. It's mostly repeat exposure. I believe the problem with aspirin is that it's a blood thinner - they give it to pregnant women with clotting disorders, so it's not a teratogen or anything. I'm sure one dose of a blood thinner won't cause any harm. Just make sure to have some acetaminophen on hand for future headache emergencies and I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## lucy1

MrsKChicago said:


> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> Having such an awful day.
> 
> Had a terrible headache last night and I took 1 anadin extra thinking it was just paracetamol it found out after it contains aspirin. About 5 hours ago I went to the toilet and when I wiped here was pink/red blood. Not on my underwear just when I wipe and it's continued. It's very light so if I go to toilet in quick succession there's nothing there.
> 
> So worried. I'm on holiday in Florida too so all I can do is stay at the villa on bed rest until we go home on the 23rd.
> 
> Keep reading that aspirin could have caused me to spot but I'm not so positive after many mcs. Just gonna have to wait it out and see what happens
> 
> There are really very few things out there that would cause damage with a single dose. It's mostly repeat exposure. I believe the problem with aspirin is that it's a blood thinner - they give it to pregnant women with clotting disorders, so it's not a teratogen or anything. I'm sure one dose of a blood thinner won't cause any harm. Just make sure to have some acetaminophen on hand for future headache emergencies and I'm sure you'll be fine.Click to expand...

Sorry that's what I meant, as it's a blood thinner I've read it can cause women to spot. Not sure if that's true.


----------



## dan-o

yotamama said:


> Got my beta results at 5 weeks 2 days plus or minus a day or 2. Shows 1577 and that was higher than the last time around. Scan on Tuesday so fingers crossed for good news

Great news hun, roll on Tuesday!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

:hugs: to those who lost their beans or are spotting and worried :hugs: 

Took the kids to the fair today. We had a fun time and it wasn't too hot. They enjoyed seeing all the farm animals. Still not feeling sick or anything, but my breasts were a little sore last night. Not much though. I felt really bloated today and you could definitely tell I was pregnant, it seemed the more I walked around the more bloated I became. And I was wearing yoga pants and a tight fitting tank top. I have a headache now though so I'm just going to watch a movie on the couch while the kids are playing at the neighbors!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Is anyone else already having probs gettin comphy? I just cnt seem to sit still tonight and I'm far too hot lol


----------



## chrislo4

Sweetmere, im so very sorry x 

Sportysgirl, my fingers are still crossed for a happy outcome x


----------



## Menelly

Sweetmere, so very very sorry. :(


----------



## bdb84

sweetmere said:


> Ladies I lost the baby. Good luck to the rest of you and happy 9 months...




sportysgirl said:


> So sorry sweet mere.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words, the bleeding has got heavy so I am not holding out much hope. :cry:

So many hugs for you both :(



mummy_smurf2b said:


> Is anyone else already having probs gettin comphy? I just cnt seem to sit still tonight and I'm far too hot lol

I keep overheating. I'll be sitting in my air conditioned living room and start sweating out of nowhere.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi all! I'm getting a late start to this but I found out today that I'm pregnant with #2 with an EDD of March 11th. Although I know he/she will be here before then as I had a c-section with Lucas and my doctor doesn't do VBAC, not that I would want to try one anyway :) I'm a little late finding out because I thought last week that I was having a very light period. All I can figure is that it was some irritation from BD. Anyway, I'll be calling my doctor on Monday. Hoping that they will get me in this week as next week we will be at the beach! So far just spending a lot of time in the bathroom peeing a lot and having some cramps! All the same as with my first! Hope I can join you lovely ladies!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Don't like hearing all this bad news :( Hugs to everyone.


----------



## NellyLou

MegNE922 said:


> Someone please save me.
> My sister and nephew are here from Denver & we're hosting them. We've gone to the zoo, the beach & today we're headed to my grandparents house in the mountains. I don't know if I can handle it. My nephew is a little monster! Like a complete SHIT HEAD. I'm sorry.
> I know he's 2 and it's " not his fault " it IS my sisters but I really can't stand the kid!
> She let's him scream like blood curdling scream and REWARDS HIM! " oh what do you want baby. Just tell mommy." " oh honey anything you want I'll get you."
> Excuse my French but OHH MY FUCK! I don't know who I want to slap first!
> 
> We're at the zoo and he was running a muck, we were watching him more than her! My 2 other sisters were there so at one point me an James had to walk away bc he was screaming in my face when I got down to his level and told him to wait a sec moms getting tickets so he can go on the rides. Ear piercing scream. I'm not a very violent person. I love kids, I'm with my other 3 nephews and 2 nieces as much as possible. This kid is a monster and my sister is the horrible scientist.
> It's 7:15 am here. He woke up and had diarrhea @ 6am. I've been listening to him scream & yell " NO! " to her while she try's to give him a shower....it took 45min.
> 
> Please. Please tell me this isn't how all kids are. It really is the parenting.
> 
> ALSO. I've noticed a HUGE change in how I feel nausea wise. I started taking gummy vitamins and it's a day and night difference! I'm not bloated or sluggish. I feel great! Sleeping way better too!! &#128516;
> Hope everyone's weekend is going good.

I am sorry you had a bad day! Unfortunately you don't get to choose your child's personality and you never know what you'll get! Plus the terrible twos really can be terrible lol. My daughter is 2.5 and quite spirited and I have to work very hard constantly to make sure she behaves. The easy way out is to give in and give them what they want, but as you saw it doesn't work out in the end. Although chances are a child who just had diarrhea will scream through a shower no matter what their personality is. It's not easy being a parent but it is worth it :)


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry, sweetmere :(


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Okay, need some advice...

I've been spotting on & off for the past... well, a little over a week. HCG levels are rising as they should. I have my first scan Monday morning....

But tonight I have these AWFUL cramps! Like, AF type cramps to the point where I am doubled over. The spotting is not too much, so I'm not sure what to do. Take something for the pain & wait until Monday? Or go to the doc tonight?


----------



## Laska5

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi all! I'm getting a late start to this but I found out today that I'm pregnant with #2 with an EDD of March 11th. Although I know he/she will be here before then as I had a c-section with Lucas and my doctor doesn't do VBAC, not that I would want to try one anyway :) I'm a little late finding out because I thought last week that I was having a very light period. All I can figure is that it was some irritation from BD. Anyway, I'll be calling my doctor on Monday. Hoping that they will get me in this week as next week we will be at the beach! So far just spending a lot of time in the bathroom peeing a lot and having some cramps! All the same as with my first! Hope I can join you lovely ladies!

Congratulations & welcome to the group!!!


My baby is a blueberry today!!! yahoooo!!!!


----------



## Laska5

sn0wbunnie said:


> Okay, need some advice...
> 
> I've been spotting on & off for the past... well, a little over a week. HCG levels are rising as they should. I have my first scan Monday morning....
> 
> But tonight I have these AWFUL cramps! Like, AF type cramps to the point where I am doubled over. The spotting is not too much, so I'm not sure what to do. Take something for the pain & wait until Monday? Or go to the doc tonight?

Thats hard to say hun, are they still awful or have they died down now? If you spotting turns into bright red bleeding, I would definitely head to the doctors.


----------



## bdb84

sn0wbunnie said:


> Okay, need some advice...
> 
> I've been spotting on & off for the past... well, a little over a week. HCG levels are rising as they should. I have my first scan Monday morning....
> 
> But tonight I have these AWFUL cramps! Like, AF type cramps to the point where I am doubled over. The spotting is not too much, so I'm not sure what to do. Take something for the pain & wait until Monday? Or go to the doc tonight?

I've been cramping for the past 24 hours, off and on, and while they are annoying, they aren't half as bad as the ones you are describing. I doubt there is anything wrong with your baby, but for peace of mind I'd go in tonight just to be on the safe side. :hugs:


----------



## cmr01

Im so excited. I go on vacation in two days for a week then I have my first doctor appointment. Cant wait to see my little nub. The hubby is freaking out cause everyone's saying im already looking huge...he thinks were having twins but I think hes nuts. You should see the look on his face when I refer to the baby as a him or her. Its freaking hilarious. Hes convinced I want to turn our family into the brady bunch.


----------



## chimama

Yay! i'm a raspberry today! Now I feel hungry for berries:haha:

I've told DH to stop telling me what he has for lunch at the office as I get immediately hungry for the same food once he tells me.The other day I was watching a drama and someone served pasta and that I was all I could think about having for dinner!


----------



## dan-o

MegNE922 said:


> Someone please save me.
> My sister and nephew are here from Denver & we're hosting them. We've gone to the zoo, the beach & today we're headed to my grandparents house in the mountains. I don't know if I can handle it. My nephew is a little monster! Like a complete SHIT HEAD. I'm sorry.
> I know he's 2 and it's " not his fault " it IS my sisters but I really can't stand the kid!
> She let's him scream like blood curdling scream and REWARDS HIM! " oh what do you want baby. Just tell mommy." " oh honey anything you want I'll get you."
> Excuse my French but OHH MY FUCK! I don't know who I want to slap first!
> 
> We're at the zoo and he was running a muck, we were watching him more than her! My 2 other sisters were there so at one point me an James had to walk away bc he was screaming in my face when I got down to his level and told him to wait a sec moms getting tickets so he can go on the rides. Ear piercing scream. I'm not a very violent person. I love kids, I'm with my other 3 nephews and 2 nieces as much as possible. This kid is a monster and my sister is the horrible scientist.
> It's 7:15 am here. He woke up and had diarrhea @ 6am. I've been listening to him scream & yell " NO! " to her while she try's to give him a shower....it took 45min.
> 
> Please. Please tell me this isn't how all kids are. It really is the parenting.
> 
> ALSO. I've noticed a HUGE change in how I feel nausea wise. I started taking gummy vitamins and it's a day and night difference! I'm not bloated or sluggish. I feel great! Sleeping way better too!! &#65533;&#65533;
> Hope everyone's weekend is going good.

No, but it's how SOME kids are, genetically. 

My oldest child (just turned 3) is your nephews double, VERY highly strung and VERY high maintenance, slightest thing sets off a level 10 meltdown.. and has been like this since day 1. He was also speech delayed, which doesn't help as he gets frustrated. I'm sure people probably judge my parenting too, but unless they spent a day looking after my child, their assumptions would probably be wrong! 

My younger boy ( 15months) is completely different, chilled out and always happy. Don't get me wrong, he has tantrums too, but at appropriate times and they don't last long.

It's luck of the draw what type of child you get! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi all! I'm getting a late start to this but I found out today that I'm pregnant with #2 with an EDD of March 11th. Although I know he/she will be here before then as I had a c-section with Lucas and my doctor doesn't do VBAC, not that I would want to try one anyway :) I'm a little late finding out because I thought last week that I was having a very light period. All I can figure is that it was some irritation from BD. Anyway, I'll be calling my doctor on Monday. Hoping that they will get me in this week as next week we will be at the beach! So far just spending a lot of time in the bathroom peeing a lot and having some cramps! All the same as with my first! Hope I can join you lovely ladies!




RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join you, I just got my BFP on Tuesday. My name is Erica, I am married and am 26. Due March 23rd with my 2nd. I have an 11 month old daughter named Avery.




Bookwrmgal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope I can join in. DH and I are expecting our first baby approximately March 20th. We are super excited and nervous because we will both be 40 with this one.
> DH wants to scream for the rooftops and tell everyone, but I am having a hard time feeling excited until after this trimester is over.




lsd2721 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope I can join y'all! :)
> 
> According to the online calculators I am due March 26, one day before MY birthday! :)
> 
> I am cautiously pregnant. I had a chemical/miscarriage 7 months ago. I wasn't far a long at all and never really got strong lines. I did get a strong line this time so I am feeling a bit more positive! :)




HopingCarter said:


> Hi Everyone! I just graduated from the TTC #1 forum. On 7/16 I found out that I was for sure 4 weeks preggers, and I am due 03/25/2015!! Can't wait to know what I am having. FX for all sticky beans!!

Congrats on all your bfps and welcome aboard!! :cloud9:


----------



## kealz

Agree with dan-o that a child's personality is pot luck. I think everyone is born with certain tendencies which is the make up of their brain. So, if a child has a natural temper then it's up to the parent to help the child manage their anger and use calming techniques. In many ways, children are a blank canvas, like in terms of prejudices, but in other ways they are totally individual. I hear so many parents say 'If i'd had the second one first, I wouldn't have had another!' Lol. :)


----------



## dan-o

kealz said:


> Agree with dan-o that a child's personality is pot luck. I think everyone is born with certain tendencies which is the make up of their brain. So, if a child has a natural temper then it's up to the parent to help the child manage their anger and use calming techniques. In many ways, children are a blank canvas, like in terms of prejudices, but in other ways they are totally individual. I hear so many parents say 'If i'd had the second one first, I wouldn't have had another!' Lol. :)

Kealz, I'm glad I had mine the way round I did, if I'd had ds2 first then ds1 second it would have been quite a shock as I would have just expected another 'textbook' baby and ds1 is soooo not textbook :haha:


----------



## kealz

dan-o said:


> kealz said:
> 
> 
> Agree with dan-o that a child's personality is pot luck. I think everyone is born with certain tendencies which is the make up of their brain. So, if a child has a natural temper then it's up to the parent to help the child manage their anger and use calming techniques. In many ways, children are a blank canvas, like in terms of prejudices, but in other ways they are totally individual. I hear so many parents say 'If i'd had the second one first, I wouldn't have had another!' Lol. :)
> 
> Kealz, I'm glad I had mine the way round I did, if I'd had ds2 first then ds1 second it would have been quite a shock as I would have just expected another 'textbook' baby and ds1 is soooo not textbook :haha:Click to expand...

Lol, they do say you never get two the same! My ds was a very chilled out baby and although he has his toddler 'moments', he is a good boy. Hence why I think I may be carrying our little scamp, lol! :D


----------



## dan-o

Well my sil has two chilled out kids, so you never know! Makes my older one look like an utter manic when all 4 are together. :haha:


----------



## lucy1

Last time I got up to pee at 1am there was still light spotting on the toilet paper pink.

Just got up now (6.25am) and nothing when I wiped.

So confusing, every time I've had a MC I've basically woke up/went to the toilet and there's been a ton of bright red blood so this is new for me.

Can't contact my midwife until Wednesday.


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning girls - haven't read back so I apologise!

My DS was an angel... Still is pretty much tho he is hitting pre teen and the attitude is developing at a rate of knots! 

My DD is the devil, but u have to love her for it. I wanted a contrary princess and my god I got one! Can't moan about her without smiling tho.

I'm fortunate that both are good eaters and sleepers tho or it would drive me mental. I'm sure I'm due a child who doesn't sleep and it scares me!!


----------



## dan-o

Pmsl Carlyjade, a non sleeper would scare me too :haha: both mine are sleepers too thankfully, although my crazy child is a ridiculously picky eater, which drives me nuts at times lol


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> Last time I got up to pee at 1am there was still light spotting on the toilet paper pink.
> 
> Just got up now (6.25am) and nothing when I wiped.
> 
> So confusing, every time I've had a MC I've basically woke up/went to the toilet and there's been a ton of bright red blood so this is new for me.
> 
> Can't contact my midwife until Wednesday.

Lucy have you tried contacting your early pregnancy unit? They may get you in for a scan to set your mind at rest. Sounds like the sort of spotting not to worry about, but a scan would be nice to reassure you xx


----------



## Loozle

So, I've been sick twice today.. As horrible as it is, it has relieved my fears ever so slightly. Now that it's done that, I'd like it to go though, as I'm forcing down a roll and some salad for lunch and trying to decide what to have for dinner is difficult, because the thought of any food is making me feel sick again. The joys of pregnancy huh?


----------



## dan-o

Yay for symptoms Loozle!! :sick:


----------



## Menelly

FX for you, Lucy. I hope you can get in to see someone and feel better.


----------



## Menelly

I have a headache that just won't go away and it's about to drive me bonkers. It's not quite bad enough that you feel OK taking Tylenol for it, but it's there enough to be in persistent pain and make you pissy. Blah. Needed to whine!


----------



## lucy1

dan-o said:


> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> Last time I got up to pee at 1am there was still light spotting on the toilet paper pink.
> 
> Just got up now (6.25am) and nothing when I wiped.
> 
> So confusing, every time I've had a MC I've basically woke up/went to the toilet and there's been a ton of bright red blood so this is new for me.
> 
> Can't contact my midwife until Wednesday.
> 
> Lucy have you tried contacting your early pregnancy unit? They may get you in for a scan to set your mind at rest. Sounds like the sort of spotting not to worry about, but a scan would be nice to reassure you xxClick to expand...

Spoke too soon it's back!

I'm out of the country so can't until Wednesday.


----------



## Bowmans

Loozle said:


> So, I've been sick twice today.. As horrible as it is, it has relieved my fears ever so slightly. Now that it's done that, I'd like it to go though, as I'm forcing down a roll and some salad for lunch and trying to decide what to have for dinner is difficult, because the thought of any food is making me feel sick again. The joys of pregnancy huh?

I'm exactly the same food shopping was a nightmare the thought of most things makes me sick. I know it's a good sign but it's not nice feeling sick constantly :-(


----------



## DrMum

So I'm spotting again. Kind of browny red and only when I wipe. Last scan didn't show any reason for it and next scan is on Thursday and I have no pain so I'm crossing my fingers it's nothing serious, but could do without it for the stress levels that's for sure! Deep breaths deep breaths.


----------



## lolly25

I just thought I'd pop by and say hi expecting my 5th on 23rd March ( haven't added my son to my signature ) x was very shocked but very happy x x


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> Last time I got up to pee at 1am there was still light spotting on the toilet paper pink.
> 
> Just got up now (6.25am) and nothing when I wiped.
> 
> So confusing, every time I've had a MC I've basically woke up/went to the toilet and there's been a ton of bright red blood so this is new for me.
> 
> Can't contact my midwife until Wednesday.
> 
> Lucy have you tried contacting your early pregnancy unit? They may get you in for a scan to set your mind at rest. Sounds like the sort of spotting not to worry about, but a scan would be nice to reassure you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Spoke too soon it's back!
> 
> I'm out of the country so can't until Wednesday.Click to expand...

Ohh forgot about that, sorry hun! Nightmare! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

lolly25 said:


> I just thought I'd pop by and say hi expecting my 5th on 23rd March ( haven't added my son to my signature ) x was very shocked but very happy x x

Congrats hun and welcome! :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lolly25 said:


> I just thought I'd pop by and say hi expecting my 5th on 23rd March ( haven't added my son to my signature ) x was very shocked but very happy x x

Welcome


----------



## Mollyb33

I'm due March 7th! How do I join the March-Mallows?! :) I'm new to this ladies ;)


----------



## dan-o

You're in! :D
I've put your due date in the front page (feel free to change if it alters when you have scans)


----------



## Laska5

Mollyb33 said:


> I'm due March 7th! How do I join the March-Mallows?! :) I'm new to this ladies ;)

yah another due date buddy! Welcome & congrats!!!


----------



## chrislo4

Mollyb33 said:


> I'm due March 7th! How do I join the March-Mallows?! :) I'm new to this ladies ;)




lolly25 said:


> I just thought I'd pop by and say hi expecting my 5th on 23rd March ( haven't added my son to my signature ) x was very shocked but very happy x x

Congratulations to you both! And welcome x


----------



## chrislo4

I know it's early and I have no intention of buying anything until after our anomaly scan but has anyone already thought about what pram they will be buying/using? x


----------



## Laska5

chrislo4 said:


> I know it's early and I have no intention of buying anything until after our anomaly scan but has anyone already thought about what pram they will be buying/using? x

I have no idea but am wondering what brands most previous momma's prefer! Chico, graco, jeep ?? It can all be confusing! :shrug:


----------



## Mya209

I have an icandy and love it but will be baby wearing predominantly this time round so hoping not to use a buggy at all for the newborn stage x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mollyb33 said:


> I'm due March 7th! How do I join the March-Mallows?! :) I'm new to this ladies ;)

Welcome and congrats :happydance:


----------



## DrMum

Mya209 said:


> I have an icandy and love it but will be baby wearing predominantly this time round so hoping not to use a buggy at all for the newborn stage x

I love love love my iCandy too!! Highly recommend them to everyone!


----------



## bdb84

I've already been researching everything I want to buy.. from diapers to car seats, to high chairs and baby carriers.


----------



## claudinator

I'm getting a bugaboo donkey I've the bugaboo cameleon3 and I love it! We live in a really rural area so I need a pram with suspension! Il also baby wear it'll make Bf easier and I can still keep up with LO as they'll be 14months apart.


----------



## Menelly

I pretty much babywear at the newborn/infant stage, so I don't stress about what stroller to get. I will probably go for a sit and stand one later for my toddler too. :)

I couldn't resist, I actually did buy something. There was an excellent price on newborn diapers on a coop I'm in, so I bought some. Hope they're good!


----------



## chrislo4

I also 'wore' Lucie for the first few months and plan to do the same again with this little one. We had a Quinny Buzz with her but im thinking of a Bugaboo Buffalo or icandy Pear or Peach. There was a deal on the icandy Pear last year but think it's stopped now x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv not thought about prams yet


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm too scared to think about buying anything yet, I'm afraid it will jinx me or something.


----------



## Laska5

oh, those icandy's look to be WAAY out of our budget! I'm actually hoping to beg & borrow for most of our baby stuff. It seems as those so many people spend a ton of stuff on baby gear just to sell it in a garage sale later anyways. 

Anyone else here ever taken Dave Ramsey's financial peace class? We have too much debt right now & I want my child to know the freedom of living debt free so we are getting on the ball & should be completely debt free (house & all) by the time our child is 3 & then plan on taking him/her on a HUGE Disney World vacation once we are debt free! Soo no expensive baby stuff for us for now! Will probably buy most everything used or borrowed! 

Now the one thing I will not sacrifice in our tight budget is professional photography - these moments are too precious to not document & the images captured will last forever (unlike most baby accessories that get sold!)!! I'm already planning a trip to Florida in January for a beach maternity session with my favorite photographer- I can not WAIT!!! Fortunately most of this trip will be paid for by hubby's job so we won't have much out of pocket besides the photosession! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dan-o

I'll be using the car seat on top of our Phil and teds (navigator) and toddler seat below, when required. At all other times it will most likely be my trusty old ergo carrier.
I may treat myself to a moby wrap for the early days this time too, seeing as I don't need to buy anything else :D


----------



## Teilana

We are looking at the Britax B-Agile stroller and the B-safe carseat. I can get the seat with points collected with my visa (its a rewards card that earns points for every dollar spent) so all we are going to need is the stroller :)

I am looking at doing some baby wearing as well in the first few months but we will see what happens...


----------



## Mya209

Laska5 said:


> oh, those icandy's look to be WAAY out of our budget! I'm actually hoping to beg & borrow for most of our baby stuff. It seems as those so many people spend a ton of stuff on baby gear just to sell it in a garage sale later anyways.
> 
> Anyone else here ever taken Dave Ramsey's financial peace class? We have too much debt right now & I want my child to know the freedom of living debt free so we are getting on the ball & should be completely debt free (house & all) by the time our child is 3 & then plan on taking him/her on a HUGE Disney World vacation once we are debt free! Soo no expensive baby stuff for us for now! Will probably buy most everything used or borrowed!
> 
> Now the one thing I will not sacrifice in our tight budget is professional photography - these moments are too precious to not document & the images captured will last forever (unlike most baby accessories that get sold!)!! I'm already planning a trip to Florida in January for a beach maternity session with my favorite photographer- I can not WAIT!!! Fortunately most of this trip will be paid for by hubby's job so we won't have much out of pocket besides the photosession! :happydance::happydance:

We got our icandy second hand for £200. Previous owner had 2 kids in it and we are about to have our second and it's still as good as new (if a bit grubby!)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Laska5 said:


> Anyone else here ever taken Dave Ramsey's financial peace class? We have too much debt right now & I want my child to know the freedom of living debt free so we are getting on the ball & should be completely debt free (house & all) by the time our child is 3 & then plan on taking him/her on a HUGE Disney World vacation once we are debt free! Soo no expensive baby stuff for us for now! Will probably buy most everything used or borrowed!:

We haven't done the FPU but we have done his Total Money Makeover. Other than our house, we currently just have my hubby's truck (hoping by the end of the year to be paid for) & my student loans (trying to get them forgiven since I'm a teacher)! It has really made a difference in our life!


----------



## Loozle

I'm also thinking about getting an icandy, but if we do it will be 2nd hand, I don't think I can justify the money for a brand new one when you can get such bargains from ebay, gumtree or Facebook selling groups.

Those who have previously worn their babies, what carriers/wraps would you recommend? I'd really like to try baby wearing this time. I'm hoping that if my hands are free to play with ds2, hopefully he won't suffer with jealousy too much. (ds1 is mostly at school and will be 9.5 by the time baby is here so I'm not worrying about jealousy from him!) 

Ds2 will be 3.5, and I know that it's not a small age gap by any standards, but I had a 6 year age gap last time and this is unknown territory again for me! He's also a huge mummy's boy so I really am concerned about jealousy from him..


----------



## babytots

Welcome to the new ladies congrats on your bfp's.

On the subject of children my girls are good as gold, ds1 has behavioural issues so can be a nightmare at times and ds2 is a little cheeky monkey and when together they are thick as thieves. I'm hoping it's another girl as don't think my sanity could cope with another boy lol.

Pram wise if money were no object then for a girl I'd buy a silver cross sleepover in the limited edition pink colour and for a boy a bugaboo. But in reality I'll probably buy either a mamas and papas sola or a silver cross wayfarer. X


----------



## babytots

Oh and I shall definately be babywearing too with this baby :) x


----------



## Menelly

I like a stretchy wrap for a newborn. Moby/Boba/make your own. You can prewrap what's called a "front wrap cross carry" and pop baby in and out as needed without untying. (It's also pretty good for nursing in if you intend to.)

After they're about 3 months old, a stretchy wrap won't really cut it anymore. They're useless after about 15 lbs. (This is why I always recommend getting a used stretchy. They cost a lot less and they aren't used that long.) I used a Mei Tai for my daughter that I bought for about $20 on Ebay. 

When she hit 9/10 months old and I wanted to do more back carries, I went for a "soft structured carrier" or SSC. I personally have a Lillebaby. Lillebaby claims they can go from newborn to 35 lbs or so, but I'm not comfy with a newborn. I'm just weird. But a good SSC will allow you to front carry, hip carry, and back carry. I got my Lillebaby off Zulilly for $70 or so, but a good SSC will generally run you $100 or so.

Another great option that works from newborn to toddler is a plain wrap. They are generally woven linens that can be tied in a multitude of ways from newborn to toddler age. They allow for front, hip, and back carries too. You can get relatively inexpensive ones (Little Frog tends to be an inexpensive yet quality one) all the way up to several hundred dollars for some of the more brand names. But a wrap is a very versatile way to carry baby.

Avoid things like Infantino and Bjorn. They're called "crotch danglers" and can be dangerous for a baby's hips if your baby is prone to hip dysplagia. It's generally not a good idea to face baby outward. It's awkward for your back, baby's back, and baby can get overwhelmed quickly. If baby wants to look out, a hip carry is usually best.

If you want to hip carry, you can get a ring sling. These go over one shoulder and under baby butt/hips. They're great for toddlers that want up/down/up/down/up/down and drive you bonkers if you have to reclip/retye/whatever.

That said, babywearing can easily be like cloth diapering. There are bargain and budget options that work very well in almost all cases (be careful on SSC's, the buckles on cheap options can be bad) but you can also find yourself spending hundreds of dollars on beautiful wraps and SSC's. Depends on what you want.

So, for me, I went stretchy to Mei Tai, to SSC. We still use our SSC for things like hiking and she's a 28lb 2 year old. Totally worth it, IMO.


----------



## kittykat7210

i'd love to be able to wear my baby, but with my acute lordosis the pregnancy will be hard enough on it!! so sad i cant join with this :( xx


----------



## DrMum

If it helps anyone at all, the icandy inserts, liners, foot muffs etc all wash up brilliantly. Ours was new but within a few newborn pukes and then toddler crumbs and spills they soon need a freshen up! The only thing is don't tumble them as the logos melt if they touch the hot bits of the dryer.
You can also easily get spares etc on ebay if that helps too. 
One of the things I love is that you can parent face both the pram bit and the stroller/buggy bit so your little baby can see your face, then as they get bigger and want to see the world you can face them out. I have the maxi-cosi car seat which clips into the chassis as well which works great.


----------



## Laska5

ahh- why do I not feel reassured!?!?! 

Today completely unexpectedly- I got an ultrasound scan! My husband works at an ER & one of the doctors there use to be an OBGYN & just out of being a really great guy & friend- he did an ultrasound for us! 

Well he found the heartbeat but kept saying 'I think that is the heartbeat' & my husband said he saw the little flicker on the screen - but I was laying down flat & couldn't see much. (he had the US machine at the foot of the bed). He also said the fluid & placenta looked good for 7 weeks. 

What had me worried was that he kept saying 'I think' & then when he tried to find the heart rate with the doppler so we could hear it- he couldn't find it & just kept saying it's still so early- baby is so small & he never got a rate either with the US machine. 

He said he would do another one for us in 2 weeks- but kept saying congratulations & was so happy for us. So I guess I should feel relieved? But I still feel so anxious! 
What is wrong with me?? lol! 

For everyone who has had a scan did they get the heartbeat via doppler or just by visually seeing it on the US machine? This was just an abdominal scan so maybe it's the vaginal ones this early that are more reliable??


----------



## DrMum

Scanning early is really difficult and if it's not something he does every day and it was a transabdominal it could have been quite technically difficult for him. I think that sounds really reassuring :) congratulations!!


----------



## Laska5

DrMum said:


> Scanning early is really difficult and if it's not something he does every day and it was a transabdominal it could have been quite technically difficult for him. I think that sounds really reassuring :) congratulations!!

that is true- I'm sure he is very out of practice!! Thank you! I wish we would have gotten a video- but that was the last thing on my mind! hah!


----------



## Mya209

I don't think it's usual to hear the heartbeat with a Doppler until about 16 weeks some people hear it earlier.


----------



## missfrick

Mya209 said:


> I don't think it's usual to hear the heartbeat with a Doppler until about 16 weeks some people hear it earlier.

I thought 9 weeks for doppler?


----------



## Bookity

Doppler starts getting used at my obs office at 12 weeks. 

I'd say especially if the US was abdominal what he COULD find was impressive! Don't be worried Hun!!

My first US with dd1 was around 8 weeks. We saw the heartbeat, but didn't get audio. With dd2 it was close to 10 weeks and we were able to see and hear HB with transvag ultrasound.


----------



## claudinator

Laska5 said:


> ahh- why do I not feel reassured!?!?!
> 
> Today completely unexpectedly- I got an ultrasound scan! My husband works at an ER & one of the doctors there use to be an OBGYN & just out of being a really great guy & friend- he did an ultrasound for us!
> 
> Well he found the heartbeat but kept saying 'I think that is the heartbeat' & my husband said he saw the little flicker on the screen - but I was laying down flat & couldn't see much. (he had the US machine at the foot of the bed). He also said the fluid & placenta looked good for 7 weeks.
> 
> What had me worried was that he kept saying 'I think' & then when he tried to find the heart rate with the doppler so we could hear it- he couldn't find it & just kept saying it's still so early- baby is so small & he never got a rate either with the US machine.
> 
> He said he would do another one for us in 2 weeks- but kept saying congratulations & was so happy for us. So I guess I should feel relieved? But I still feel so anxious!
> What is wrong with me?? lol!
> 
> For everyone who has had a scan did they get the heartbeat via doppler or just by visually seeing it on the US machine? This was just an abdominal scan so maybe it's the vaginal ones this early that are more reliable??

I got scanned from 6weeks in my first pregnancy, they always had to use an inter vaginal scan as it's too hard to find a heartbeat at that stage on the abdomen.


----------



## Laska5

It all happened so quickly- I didn't have time to prepare myself or research ahead of time what was possible to see/hear- I had just been going off of what everyone here who had been getting a heartbeat at weeks earlier than me- I guess I didn't realize they were all transvaginal US! So I do feel better! Thank you everyone! :)


----------



## dan-o

I agree with the other ladies, abdominal scans this early can be hit and miss. I'm going for one tomorrow, but we will switch to TV if we can't see what we need to. Over here we only see the hb as a flicker anyway, sounds like all is perfect!

Ps. You can usually use a home Doppler from about 9-10w, if your uterus isn't tipped too unfavourably, but in a doctors they most likely won't try until later as it can take ages to find when baby is so small!


----------



## smawfl

Had my booking in appointment this morning, starting to feel a bit real now. Just waiting for my 12 week scan to come through.

I have an Uppababy Cruz for DD -highly rate it!! I don't think I will be changing it, DD loves to walk so by the time baby is here I think I'll just get a buggy board.


----------



## claudinator

I got vaginal scans up too 10weeks, then from about 12weeks on it's abdomen.


----------



## lsd2721

Y'all, I am NOT looking forward to these vaginal scans. I have heard they can hurt!


----------



## claudinator

More uncomfortable than painful, seeing the baby was a distraction.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lsd2721 said:


> Y'all, I am NOT looking forward to these vaginal scans. I have heard they can hurt!

Nah they don't hurt I had one on Thursday and was quite surprised as wen I had one with my first pregnancy they had my led as if having a smear which was uncomfortable but this time I just led there, didn't hurt I'm having another on 28th lol


----------



## lsd2721

ah, okay, thanks ladies! That makes me feel a bit better about it. My sister is the one who told me it hurt, but she has a very low pain threshold!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I've had a number of transvaginal ultrasounds now and I've never felt any real pain from them. I went through IUI last November so I lost track of how many I had to track follicle growth. :haha: When I had my first one for this pregnancy last week.... I was actually so relaxed I was laughing at my doctor's jokes and even going over questions with him. I think some people can be more sensitive though. Everybody is different.


----------



## Bowmans

Laska5 said:


> ahh- why do I not feel reassured!?!?!
> 
> Today completely unexpectedly- I got an ultrasound scan! My husband works at an ER & one of the doctors there use to be an OBGYN & just out of being a really great guy & friend- he did an ultrasound for us!
> 
> Well he found the heartbeat but kept saying 'I think that is the heartbeat' & my husband said he saw the little flicker on the screen - but I was laying down flat & couldn't see much. (he had the US machine at the foot of the bed). He also said the fluid & placenta looked good for 7 weeks.
> 
> What had me worried was that he kept saying 'I think' & then when he tried to find the heart rate with the doppler so we could hear it- he couldn't find it & just kept saying it's still so early- baby is so small & he never got a rate either with the US machine.
> 
> He said he would do another one for us in 2 weeks- but kept saying congratulations & was so happy for us. So I guess I should feel relieved? But I still feel so anxious!
> What is wrong with me?? lol!
> 
> For everyone who has had a scan did they get the heartbeat via doppler or just by visually seeing it on the US machine? This was just an abdominal scan so maybe it's the vaginal ones this early that are more reliable??

I had my abdominal scan as 5w6 and the heartbeat was just a flicker on the screen and she was unable to measure the heart rate. She was able to measure the size of the baby which then showed I was only 5w6 rather than 7 as first thought.


----------



## madtowngirl

Honestly, the vaginal scan I had was awkward, but it definitely didn't hurt. It was a little uncomfortable when she looked at my ovaries, but getting my yearly pap is much more uncomfortable!


----------



## NHKate

I had my u/s at7 weeks, 1 day also. The tech started out with an abdominal, and she was able to see the heartbeat but couldn't get the rate. Also, you're supposed to have a really full bladder to get a good abdominal ultrasound that early. To get a good look at the baby, you really need a transvaginal.

I've had several transvaginal ultrasounds over the years and they never hurt. A regular old pap is much more uncomfortable. And being able to see the baby was plenty of distraction!


----------



## southerngirl2

I'm so jealous of everyone getting a u/s right now! I won't get one until 20 weeks unless they suspect something is off... :( I'll hear heart beat at 12 weeks though :)


----------



## mummy3

Hi, can I join? Will try and go back and read all the other pages but wanted to introduce myself first. Last time I was due the beginning of the month so was a lot easier to keep up :haha:

I'm Amy, this is #6, I have 3 girls (9, almost5 and 3) and 2 boys (6 and 1). Baby def wasn't planned but is wanted :) I don't know how far along I am, somewhere between 5 and 7 weeks, by LMP, about 5 weeks but 10 days ago at a internal ultrasound for other reasons they documented what looked like a 5 week gestational sac. Hormone level the day before was 33 so a bit odd, numbers more than doubling since though and we have 2 scans coming up to see whats going on:thumbup: First one is on saturday:happydance: 

Morning sickness has more than started, bleugh and soooooo tired! Hope everyone else is ok:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hi hun, welcome and congrats on the surprise bean! What due date shall I put you down for then you think?


----------



## mkyerby16

You think your transvag was awkward? Lol a few years ago I had bad pain on my lower right side.. turned out to be a ruptured ovarian cyst. Well I'm an xray tech and was in school at the time. We got to see different modalities (US, mri, ct, etc.) I had just spent a few weeks in US and in walks the man that I had just been working with to give me a transvag and he totally remembered me too. .. talk about awkward. Lol. Mine did hurt a bit but that was bc of my situation, normally it shouldn't. If you had sex to get pregnant an ultrasound transducer should be no problem haha. But I agree its great that you were able to see anything on the abdominal one as they always do transvag ones in the 1st tri. Body fat, gas in your intestines, and many other things can block the view through the abdomen.


----------



## dan-o

Wow that must have been pretty embarrassing lol :haha:


----------



## mummy3

dan-o lets go with march 23 from lmp then change if needed:thumbup: I'm pretty sure we've been in a group together before! Both been around forever though! Very much a surprise bean, found out the same day hubby booked his vasectomy!

mykyerby :rofl: Shouldn't laugh:blush: Man yeah that must have been well awkward!!!

I've had about a million TV ultrasounds, 5 premature babies so a lot to check cervix, infact had 2 in 2 days 10/11th of this month lol. Out of so many, only once has it ever hurt and that I think was due to bad positioning or something, it kind of pinched:wacko:


----------



## Teilana

Found out today my SIL is a week behind me and is due on my birthday :) not 100% sure how I feel yet but I can't do anything about it. It's my first and her second baby. They have been trying for a year now due to them having to take one of her ovaries a few months after their first was born due to having large pregnancy induced cysts form on both of her ovaries, they took the worst one. I'm happy for them because of this and it's going to be awesome sharing this time with her but at the same time I kinda wish it was just me.

Oh well who knows I may still be special and be having twins for all I know at this point. Since they run in both families.


----------



## mummy3

Teilana:hugs: Its normal to feel conflicted in situations like this, esp with the hormones added to it:hugs: It'll be really fun the babies growing up together:cloud9:


----------



## mummy3

First babies are always special:cloud9: Twins would be awesome too!!


----------



## Bookity

If I were having twins, I'd be terrified, but at the same time, my girls are closer to each other in age so twins would at least have each other if the older two didn't include them.


----------



## Bookity

I am the youngest of three. 3 years from the middle sibling and she is 18 months apart from the oldest. I got excluded a lot growing up. Picked on too.


----------



## Teilana

Thanks guys :) I'm sure it will all work out... Stupid hormones...


----------



## mummy3

Bookity:hugs:

It'll all work out :) I wonder about twins, have had 3 pregnancies start as twins, but I would rather not! I already have 5 kids and mine come early, last 3 have been 2 months early so can only imagine how twins would go:nope:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

My first scan is bright & early tomorrow morning. I'm so nervous & I know I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight! Ahhhhhh. I'll only be 5 weeks tomorrow, so there's not a very good chance that I'll see the heartbeat, right?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

NHKate said:


> Wow, I haven't been on the board much in the last week. I was pretty anxious waiting for my u/s due to my history of early losses, so I stayed away for a bit. Now I can't even begin to catch up!
> 
> So, I had my ultrasound today and got good news! Baby measured 7 weeks, 1 day, and the heart rate was 122. Everything was looking good. :) After all the losses I've had, I was steeling myself for bad news and not letting myself get excited, but now I can relax somewhat.

Congrats on an excellent scan. There is something so calming about seeing that heatbeat flutter away for the first time xx
Mine is on Thursday and I am the same as you, so worried that something will go wrong.


----------



## chimama

i bought the bugaboo chameleon 3 in navy blue with pink wheels so will work for boy or girl. Also planning to baby wear. Will use a simple cotton cloth to baby wear at home (my culture's way of baby wearing) and plan to use an Ergo to baby wear outside at needed. DH actually fancies baby wearing with the Ergo so I think he'll probably get more use out of it than me.

I had an abdominal scan at 6 weeks 1 day and baby heartbeat was flickering on screen (measured but couldn't actually hear it at that point). I think it really depends - some folks only need abdominal scans while others may need the vaginal scans. Either method doesn't really matter as long as we see the heartbeat!


----------



## Laska5

oh girls! I got stung by a wasp tonight on my back! It hurt SOOOOO BAD! I can not remember the last time I got stung! I'm a professional photographer & had an outdoor photosession tonight & apparently a wasp didn't like me taking pictures in one area- he was gaurding it with a vengence! I don't think I'll be able to sleep on my back tonight! :nope:


----------



## NellyLou

Menelly said:


> I like a stretchy wrap for a newborn. Moby/Boba/make your own. You can prewrap what's called a "front wrap cross carry" and pop baby in and out as needed without untying. (It's also pretty good for nursing in if you intend to.)
> 
> After they're about 3 months old, a stretchy wrap won't really cut it anymore. They're useless after about 15 lbs. (This is why I always recommend getting a used stretchy. They cost a lot less and they aren't used that long.) I used a Mei Tai for my daughter that I bought for about $20 on Ebay.
> 
> When she hit 9/10 months old and I wanted to do more back carries, I went for a "soft structured carrier" or SSC. I personally have a Lillebaby. Lillebaby claims they can go from newborn to 35 lbs or so, but I'm not comfy with a newborn. I'm just weird. But a good SSC will allow you to front carry, hip carry, and back carry. I got my Lillebaby off Zulilly for $70 or so, but a good SSC will generally run you $100 or so.
> 
> Another great option that works from newborn to toddler is a plain wrap. They are generally woven linens that can be tied in a multitude of ways from newborn to toddler age. They allow for front, hip, and back carries too. You can get relatively inexpensive ones (Little Frog tends to be an inexpensive yet quality one) all the way up to several hundred dollars for some of the more brand names. But a wrap is a very versatile way to carry baby.
> 
> Avoid things like Infantino and Bjorn. They're called "crotch danglers" and can be dangerous for a baby's hips if your baby is prone to hip dysplagia. It's generally not a good idea to face baby outward. It's awkward for your back, baby's back, and baby can get overwhelmed quickly. If baby wants to look out, a hip carry is usually best.
> 
> If you want to hip carry, you can get a ring sling. These go over one shoulder and under baby butt/hips. They're great for toddlers that want up/down/up/down/up/down and drive you bonkers if you have to reclip/retye/whatever.
> 
> That said, babywearing can easily be like cloth diapering. There are bargain and budget options that work very well in almost all cases (be careful on SSC's, the buckles on cheap options can be bad) but you can also find yourself spending hundreds of dollars on beautiful wraps and SSC's. Depends on what you want.
> 
> So, for me, I went stretchy to Mei Tai, to SSC. We still use our SSC for things like hiking and she's a 28lb 2 year old. Totally worth it, IMO.

Great advice! 

I will be using my boba again and my beco Gemini after that. I need to figure out how to breast feed in he carrier this time... I never managed it with my first. We will need a double stroller but I don't think I will worry about it until the baby is out of he baby wearing stage.


----------



## dan-o

3 hours until my scan... Eeek! :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

cant wait for hb sept 9th :)


----------



## cmr01

Is anyone getting the little flutters yet? I think its too early but I honestly dont think this is gas.


----------



## Kaiecee

cmr01 said:


> Is anyone getting the little flutters yet? I think its too early but I honestly dont think this is gas.

i actually think it is early but i did feel something it could be just stuff shifting


----------



## cmr01

Kaiecee said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting the little flutters yet? I think its too early but I honestly dont think this is gas.
> 
> i actually think it is early but i did feel something it could be just stuff shiftingClick to expand...


Yeah its weird its always on one side of my stomach. I figured as much but ive been so observant and nervous lately. Ive been having cramping / pulling feeling mainly on one side so its got me nervous just wondering if everything's ok. I have a history of having dermoid tumors and it just freaks me out. I only have one ovary and id like to keep it along with not have another surgery while pregnant.


----------



## yotamama

The gas is so killing me tonight! I swear if it's not coming from one end, it come out the other. Yes I know tmi, but sore boobs, hair falling out, being cranky and having horrible gas is so not the business! On the upside, my skin looks fantastic! (For now.) How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

cmr01 said:


> Is anyone getting the little flutters yet? I think its too early but I honestly dont think this is gas.

This is baby #3 for me and I swear I have felt "something" over the last few days. I know it's not gas or stretching. The logical part of my brain says no way but I don't know what else it could be!


----------



## Loozle

Thank you for that menelly! I'll definitely look for a stretchy wrap to start with, and I guess lots of practice to get it right.

Good luck to those having scans! 

I booked today off work to go to ds1's sports day at school, but he was sick last night so he can't go to school, bless him. Looks like a day indoors for us, and hopefully he can go to school tomorrow as it's my last day at work tomorrow before the summer break! 
I've got my first antenatal appointment on Thursday, which is quite exciting! If I remember rightly, there's quite a few of us with appointments on the same day. Then on Friday we're off to Butlins for the weekend with my sil and nephew. The boys are so excited! 
What are everyone else's plans for the week?


----------



## chrislo4

dan-o said:


> 3 hours until my scan... Eeek! :wacko:

How fabulous. Update us when you can!!! 



cmr01 said:


> Is anyone getting the little flutters yet? I think its too early but I honestly dont think this is gas.

I was going to ask a similar question to people having their 2nd + baby. Mine feels like pops but more like my uterus attempting to 'reinflate'!! 



Loozle said:


> Thank you for that menelly! I'll definitely look for a stretchy wrap to start with, and I guess lots of practice to get it right.
> 
> Good luck to those having scans!
> 
> I booked today off work to go to ds1's sports day at school, but he was sick last night so he can't go to school, bless him. Looks like a day indoors for us, and hopefully he can go to school tomorrow as it's my last day at work tomorrow before the summer break!
> I've got my first antenatal appointment on Thursday, which is quite exciting! If I remember rightly, there's quite a few of us with appointments on the same day. Then on Friday we're off to Butlins for the weekend with my sil and nephew. The boys are so excited!
> What are everyone else's plans for the week?

I am also off work today, yay! 3 day week at work for me. Our daughter has been at my parents for a few days so im going to pick her up. My in laws look after Lucie whilst we work so when they go on holiday we either take leave or my parents have her. Have a fab time at Butlins!! x


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck to everyone having scans. 

The bleeding got heavier yesterday so off to the doctors this morning but it looks like baby has gone, we are devastated. 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all. X x :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

i'm now officially due in february, had my scan today and i am 9 weeks :D, very sad to be leaving you guys but i will pop in occasionally and see how you are all doing! much love xxx


----------



## lucy1

Bleeding got heavier yesterday and there was an hour with cramps and small clots by late evening. Went to bed straight after. Woke up to a dry pad and went to the loo and nothing. My breasts also still hurt.

My first pregnancy ended while I was bleeding out a huge sch so I'm wondering if I perhaps have another smaller one. I say that as when I bled then I literally gushed and passed palm sized clots for 12hours continuously before having a scan and being stunned baby was still there with a hb. Sadly the bleed was so big after two weeks my symptoms went and I knew at some point id lost it.


----------



## Loozle

Oh Lucy, I hope everything is ok. When are you back from your holiday? Call your local epu when you get back and they should get you in for a scan x


----------



## Laska5

kittykat7210 said:


> i'm now officially due in february, had my scan today and i am 9 weeks :D, very sad to be leaving you guys but i will pop in occasionally and see how you are all doing! much love xxx

Ahh- you're still welcome here, no one ever really knows when baby will come! Keep us updated!!

Lucy- I am so sorry hun, have you talked to your doctor?


----------



## Laska5

sportysgirl said:


> Good luck to everyone having scans.
> 
> The bleeding got heavier yesterday so off to the doctors this morning but it looks like baby has gone, we are devastated.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all. X x :hugs:


So so sorry for you sporty! :hugs:


----------



## Bowmans

lucy1 said:


> Bleeding got heavier yesterday and there was an hour with cramps and small clots by late evening. Went to bed straight after. Woke up to a dry pad and went to the loo and nothing. My breasts also still hurt.
> 
> My first pregnancy ended while I was bleeding out a huge sch so I'm wondering if I perhaps have another smaller one. I say that as when I bled then I literally gushed and passed palm sized clots for 12hours continuously before having a scan and being stunned baby was still there with a hb. Sadly the bleed was so big after two weeks my symptoms went and I knew at some point id lost it.

I hope everything turns out ok - must be scary especially as am I right in saying you are abroad on holiday? 

Fingers crossed everything works out ok x


----------



## Bowmans

Sorry to hear that sporty sending hugs x :hugs:


----------



## Bowmans

kittykat7210 said:


> i'm now officially due in february, had my scan today and i am 9 weeks :D, very sad to be leaving you guys but i will pop in occasionally and see how you are all doing! much love xxx

Many congrats - wow you've shot up to a green olive


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry Sportysgirl :(


----------



## NellyLou

Lucy1, I hope everything is ok!


----------



## HopingCarter

OMG. I'm so sorry to hear that sportysgirl and Lucy1. I will be praying for you ladies, and I hope it's not what it appears to be. :hugs: I hope everything's okay with you both. No matter the outcome, Fingers are still crossed that you get your sticky beans


----------



## HopingCarter

Bookity said:


> I've looked at Chinese gender chart (going by lunar year) and that says girl. Was right for my other two babies. We will see!
> 
> Is ramzi the one where you look at what side of the baby the yolk is on? My scan may not be early enough to try that. When can baking soda be done?
> 
> One of my friends swears by the eye test. Pull your lower lids down and look in the mirror. Look for veins making a v or y formation on the whites of your eyes. In the left means girl and right means boy. She's declared I must be having a boy. Because there's a less obvious v there and she picks the subtle ones. Haha.
> 
> Eta: my eyeballs

Lol..omg I know this is a late but I looked up the Chinese gender chart, and did the eyeball test. Both says BOY!! Woohoo..I hope these probabilites are in my favor because that's exactly what I want..If it's a girl I will still be happy and excited and shouting to the rooftops,... but I always wanted my first child to be a boy!


----------



## Menelly

So sorry Sporty and Lucy. Keeping you guys in my thoughts and hoping all turns out OK.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx for u both sporty n Lucy hope all is ok


----------



## bdb84

sportysgirl said:


> Good luck to everyone having scans.
> 
> The bleeding got heavier yesterday so off to the doctors this morning but it looks like baby has gone, we are devastated.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all. X x :hugs:




lucy1 said:


> Bleeding got heavier yesterday and there was an hour with cramps and small clots by late evening. Went to bed straight after. Woke up to a dry pad and went to the loo and nothing. My breasts also still hurt.
> 
> My first pregnancy ended while I was bleeding out a huge sch so I'm wondering if I perhaps have another smaller one. I say that as when I bled then I literally gushed and passed palm sized clots for 12hours continuously before having a scan and being stunned baby was still there with a hb. Sadly the bleed was so big after two weeks my symptoms went and I knew at some point id lost it.

Lots of hugs and prayers for you both. :(


----------



## bdb84

Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?


----------



## NellyLou

bdb84 said:


> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?

Yep, not feeling much besides being a little more tired than usual. Can not wait for my ultrasound on August 1st to finally confirm that there really is a little person in there!


----------



## HopingCarter

bdb84 said:


> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?

Yeah, actually I am today. I was having a consistency of cramps for the last couple of days, which kinda freaked me out, but today I feel "normal"


----------



## Menelly

NellyLou said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?
> 
> Yep, not feeling much besides being a little more tired than usual. Can not wait for my ultrasound on August 1st to finally confirm that there really is a little person in there!Click to expand...

Oh, cool! Another person with an Aug 1st scan. :)

ETA: It's still too far away. :(


----------



## NellyLou

Menelly said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?
> 
> Yep, not feeling much besides being a little more tired than usual. Can not wait for my ultrasound on August 1st to finally confirm that there really is a little person in there!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, cool! Another person with an Aug 1st scan. :)
> 
> ETA: It's still too far away. :(Click to expand...

I know! It's way too far away!!! I don't know how my friends in New Brunswick handle only getting a 20 week scan and nothing else!


----------



## babytots

bdb84 said:


> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?

Yep me. I had constant nausea for a few days and now its pretty much disappeared. Only feel a little bit icky when I haven't eaten. Appetite is awol though. x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I had my scan today! My tech was like "wellllll, you're only 5 weeks so chances are we won't see anything." But she was wrong! We saw the gestational sac & yolk sac! 

https://i58.tinypic.com/25ajc7p.jpg

I got back in 2 weeks to see the heartbeat!


----------



## NellyLou

That's great, Sn0wbunnie!


----------



## Menelly

Yay, Snow! :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sn0wbunnie said:


> I had my scan today! My tech was like "wellllll, you're only 5 weeks so chances are we won't see anything." But she was wrong! We saw the gestational sac & yolk sac!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/25ajc7p.jpg
> 
> I got back in 2 weeks to see the heartbeat!

I don't get why they would say that the sac and yolk are seeable by 5week mine showed on my 5week scan on Thursday.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

mummy_smurf2b said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan today! My tech was like "wellllll, you're only 5 weeks so chances are we won't see anything." But she was wrong! We saw the gestational sac & yolk sac!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/25ajc7p.jpg
> 
> I got back in 2 weeks to see the heartbeat!
> 
> I don't get why they would say that the sac and yolk are seeable by 5week mine showed on my 5week scan on Thursday.Click to expand...

Yeah I don't know. Maybe she wanted to prepare me in case... there was nothing there? I have no idea!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Your lucky to get pic they didn't for me hehe


----------



## lsd2721

Yay snowbunnie!! I bet that was so fun to see!!


----------



## mummy3

Cute scan pic!!!:happydance:

Sporty and lucy:hugs: :hugs:

Anyone wanting symptoms is welcome to come and get this hyperemesis :sick: I have Zofran and Phenergan tablets and they're not doing much!!

Anyone else have a young LO at home? My youngest is only 1, he's almost 11m corrected and very much a baby as in he's not mobile! How do you do the lifting and carrying? Also and this is bad, my son has a condition called Eosinophilic Esophagitis, simply his esophagus reacts to all food protein as an allergic reaction, so he gets ahold of even a crumb of something, he's throwing up, its getting really hard to deal with that with feeling so sick. I have to take him down to the specialist clinic this afternoon to talk about the plan to food trial and if we're going ahead with a G tube and just the thought has wanting to throw up :( Nevermind the emotions!!! I tried to put a pic up of the little guy:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2821.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NellyLou

Cute little guy! Is a G tube the feeding tube that goes in through the nose? Or is it right in through the stomach? My SIL has gastroparesis, and until she had her stomach removed, had a feeding tube directly to her intestines. She had the one in her nose temporarily as well. It's definitely not easy, so I feel for you!


----------



## cmr01

bdb84 said:


> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?


I had nausea during week 3 for maybe a day or two but really nothing since. The most of my symptoms are sore boobs and back aches. These ones are by far worse than my first child. Although im happy about the no nausea stuff. Just gets me worried


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hi ladies! So sorry, with a 11 month old it's been hard to find time to get on here haha. Hopefully I can get on more and get to know you all. My husband & I are checking out a birthing center on Wednesday evening, as this time around I want a water birth at the birthing center.


----------



## mummy3

Nelly, the G tube is one one right to his stomach, I don't know if they'll do stomach or intestines. He just got rid of the ng (nose) feeding tube a couple weeks ago because he'll drink his special formula from the bottle now:thumbup: The worry is food trials, because his EE is severe, he could get dehydrated very very fast so the G tube would be to get fluids in. He has the same genetic condition I do (Ehlers Danlos type 1) and this condition is 8x higher within that.

Gastroparesis is hard, I'm really sorry your sister has to deal with that:hugs: Did she manage to come off the tube?


----------



## mummy3

RockNRoll, your LO is same age as my guy:cloud9: Good luck at the birthing center!


----------



## lsd2721

bdb84 said:


> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?

I know I am not very far along but the only reason I tested was because I had started getting this very strong metallic taste in my mouth. That has gone away and I haven't really had many symptoms since. I kept feeling like I would get my period anytime soon this weekend! It scares me because I had a chemical/early miscarriage back in November!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Oh my gosh! They are! Aww <3 Thank you so much. We are so excited! I still can't believe I am pregnant again lol, do you remember last year around this time being so hot in the summer while pregnant? So glad this baby is the complete opposite. I live in Arizona, and tomorrow it's supposed to be 114. If that were the case last year I would of probably sweat to death.


----------



## NellyLou

mummy3 said:


> Nelly, the G tube is one one right to his stomach, I don't know if they'll do stomach or intestines. He just got rid of the ng (nose) feeding tube a couple weeks ago because he'll drink his special formula from the bottle now:thumbup: The worry is food trials, because his EE is severe, he could get dehydrated very very fast so the G tube would be to get fluids in. He has the same genetic condition I do (Ehlers Danlos type 1) and this condition is 8x higher within that.
> 
> Gastroparesis is hard, I'm really sorry your sister has to deal with that:hugs: Did she manage to come off the tube?

OK, that is good he can at least take his fomula now. People don't realize how difficult it is when you have a condition where eating is so difficult. :( We really take it for granted. I hope your little guy improves!

My sil had her stomach removed in hopes that she could actually eat afterwards and live without any connections. They removed the feeding tube, but she still isn't able to eat enough to survive so she has a permanent hickman and gets her nutrition through IV every night.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

So jealous of you ladies with no nausea :(


----------



## RockNRollBaby

bdb84 said:


> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?

I am pretty symptom-less now! The reason why I tested in the first place was because I kept getting dizzy spells, and I had HORRIBLE memory issues haha. I kept putting things in the most random places (for example, one morning I found some sandwich bread just hanging out on one of our bar stools lol) But I think food aversion has begun, I could barely finish my overnight oats for breakfast this morning.



CoffeePuffin said:


> So jealous of you ladies with no nausea :(

If this pregnancy is like my last, I will get nausea eventually :( Last time I had a reallyyy bad food aversion to the smell of meat and some other things and that would give me horrible nausea. Sorry it's getting to you! :(


----------



## Bookity

My nausea has begun. Also aversion to soda. Thinking about drinking soda makes me gag! If I don't eat something like every 2/3 hours I start to feel horrible.  Hope that's all it takes to manage it this time.


----------



## claudinator

I've had light bleeding since 12 I'm so worried it over.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I'm so sorry claudinator! Praying for you that all is okay. Big hugs!


----------



## chelsealynnb

claudinator said:


> I've had light bleeding since 12 I'm so worried it over.

How worrisome. Hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## NellyLou

Fingers crossed Claudinator! I hope everything is ok!


----------



## lsd2721

claudinator said:


> I've had light bleeding since 12 I'm so worried it over.

I'm so sorry! I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## dan-o

claudinator said:


> I've had light bleeding since 12 I'm so worried it over.

Oh gosh, hope you're ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Zara_x

Can I join March-Mallows 

Due 21st :)


----------



## sportysgirl

claudinator said:


> I've had light bleeding since 12 I'm so worried it over.

So sorry. Know how you feel I have been bleeding too. Have you spoken to your doctor? X


----------



## frenchie35

Prayers for all ladies with doubts and feeling out of control.

AFM I'm doing the eat every 2-3 hours routine because I'm just so nauseous. I know I won't be sick or anything, but it's so uncomfortable! I had this during my last pregnancy from around week 6-11, so at least I have some hope that there is an end in sight. Bring on the crackers! Also, I have my first scan on Wednesday.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

claudinator said:


> I've had light bleeding since 12 I'm so worried it over.

Hope your ok hugs fx


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck at your scan, Frenchie!

Anybody else completely exhausted. I feel like I am going to fall asleep at any second and smash my face right on my desk. Can barely keep my eyes open!


----------



## Menelly

NellyLou said:


> Good luck at your scan, Frenchie!
> 
> Anybody else completely exhausted. I feel like I am going to fall asleep at any second and smash my face right on my desk. Can barely keep my eyes open!

I am completely useless right now unless I get my 14 hours of sleep a day. :haha:

I hate the exhausted part of pregnancy!


----------



## dan-o

Menelly said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your scan, Frenchie!
> 
> Anybody else completely exhausted. I feel like I am going to fall asleep at any second and smash my face right on my desk. Can barely keep my eyes open!
> 
> I am completely useless right now unless I get my 14 hours of sleep a day. :haha:
> 
> I hate the exhausted part of pregnancy!Click to expand...

Yep feel dreadful! No energy whatsoever!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

My scan today showed an unviable pregnancy:( Should be measuring 8 weeks but the sack is empty and measuring only 6 weeks. H&H 9 months to you all and hopefully I'll be back in first tri soon.


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry Lynny77 :( Best of luck!


----------



## dan-o

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan today showed an unviable pregnancy:( Should be measuring 8 weeks but the sack is empty and measuring only 6 weeks. H&H 9 months to you all and hopefully I'll be back in first tri soon.

Oh lynny, I'm so so sorry hun :( :hugs:


----------



## ruthb

NellyLou said:


> Good luck at your scan, Frenchie!
> 
> Anybody else completely exhausted. I feel like I am going to fall asleep at any second and smash my face right on my desk. Can barely keep my eyes open!

Yup but only really when im at work bored! Find I have to go to the toilet every 45 minutes or just to rest my head and close my eyes for a few minutes, it helps! Hopefully everyone just thinks its pregnancy bladder hah.


----------



## taquito0523

Hi Ladies!

Can I join you too?? I also have a March 2015 RAINBOW on its way!!! yipee!! So hard to think this is real after MC back in March of this year. Had levels checked last week and all was good and more than doubling, EDD as of right now is 3/25, and first US is on 8/5. Not sure how in the heck I am going to be able to wait THAT LONG. lol.

Took another Clearblue test with weeks estimator just to be sure my levels were still increasing and yesterday got the 3+ weeks (meaning I should be 5+ weeks based on LMP)..... weird ... as anyone else had that where it is saying that my levels are a lot higher than they would typically be?

Anyway just so happy and excited right now and thankful to be able to share the journey with some amazing ladies!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## Menelly

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan today showed an unviable pregnancy:( Should be measuring 8 weeks but the sack is empty and measuring only 6 weeks. H&H 9 months to you all and hopefully I'll be back in first tri soon.

I'm sorry Lynny. :(


----------



## sportysgirl

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan today showed an unviable pregnancy:( Should be measuring 8 weeks but the sack is empty and measuring only 6 weeks. H&H 9 months to you all and hopefully I'll be back in first tri soon.

Oh Lynne I am so sorry. X


----------



## sn0wbunnie

claudinator said:


> I've had light bleeding since 12 I'm so worried it over.


FX for you <3


----------



## kwynia

So sorry lynny :( :hugs:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

taquito0523 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can I join you too?? I also have a March 2015 RAINBOW on its way!!! yipee!! So hard to think this is real after MC back in March of this year. Had levels checked last week and all was good and more than doubling, EDD as of right now is 3/25, and first US is on 8/5. Not sure how in the heck I am going to be able to wait THAT LONG. lol.
> 
> Took another Clearblue test with weeks estimator just to be sure my levels were still increasing and yesterday got the 3+ weeks (meaning I should be 5+ weeks based on LMP)..... weird ... as anyone else had that where it is saying that my levels are a lot higher than they would typically be?
> 
> Anyway just so happy and excited right now and thankful to be able to share the journey with some amazing ladies!! :)
> 
> :hugs:


Yayy welcome! :)


----------



## NellyLou

Welcome Taquito! and Congrats!


----------



## Hopeful4num1

Prayers for the ladies that have lost their lil bean or having uncertainties. :hugs:
Welcome to the new ladies!! Congrats! 

AFM - definitely exhausted!! :sleep: I mean like I could sleep ALL day...although my DS prevents that :haha: I also am eating every couple hours. I feel better if I keep something in my stomach. If I keep it up at this pace I won't be able to keep my little secret for long! :shrug: 
I am set up for my first appointment on August 8!! It's our wedding anniversary that day! How perfect!! Keeping my fingers crossed this lil one sticks and is growing properly! :cloud9:


----------



## Kaiecee

Talking about tired I'm going to put my boys to bed for their nap so I can take one...I better get as much as I can because this little one will be #3 with dh all under the ages of 3 my oldeest will be 2 in jan and I have a 7 & 13 year old with ex


----------



## mummy3

I'm so sorry lynny:hugs:

Claudinator I hope everythings ok, there's lots of reasons for spotting:hugs:

RockNRoll, I live southern Cali (San Diego) and in the north county so hitting high 90s this week, bleugh!!! We did a year in Arizona though and that was brutal! I was pregnant there and baby was born in march, so totally hear you :argh: We need to just go live in a pool/paddling pool:haha:

Welcome new ladies and good luck to those having scans:flower:

No exhaustion really here, well no more than normal lol just whole lot of nausea/vomiting. Anyone else got a lot of it?

Hopeful that is lovely timing, will you make a day of it with a meal out? (if you can stomach it!)

Anyone else nervous of possible bedrest?


----------



## mummy3

Kaiecee, how do you get them to nap at the same time??


----------



## HopefulInNL

NellyLou said:


> Good luck at your scan, Frenchie!
> 
> Anybody else completely exhausted. I feel like I am going to fall asleep at any second and smash my face right on my desk. Can barely keep my eyes open!

Ugh, I could fall asleep at my desk. I have been so exhausted lately! I've been going to bed so early! 

I know it's still early, but has anyone been thinking about baby names?


----------



## NellyLou

HopefulInNL said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your scan, Frenchie!
> 
> Anybody else completely exhausted. I feel like I am going to fall asleep at any second and smash my face right on my desk. Can barely keep my eyes open!
> 
> Ugh, I could fall asleep at my desk. I have been so exhausted lately! I've been going to bed so early!
> 
> I know it's still early, but has anyone been thinking about baby names?Click to expand...

Yes! I love thinking names :) Right now It's Theodore for a boy and Georgia (Georgie) for a girl. Theodore is 99% sure, but I have a harder time finding the right girl's name. you?


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm exhausted too but the Cyclizine I'm taking makes me really drowsy. So glad LO chose to nap today, even if it was only an hour. 

I'm really worried I'm still going to be feeling sick on my wedding day in September, when I'll be 13 almost 14 weeks. I can't remember when the nausea subsided last time around..


----------



## HopefulInNL

NellyLou said:


> Yes! I love thinking names :) Right now It's Theodore for a boy and Georgia (Georgie) for a girl. Theodore is 99% sure, but I have a harder time finding the right girl's name. you?

CUTE! Love Georgie for a girl! We are having a hard time with boy names, but we like Emily and McKayla for girl names.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh I've always loved the name Emily! So sweet!


----------



## HopefulInNL

I agree, I'm leaning more towards that. But, we can't come up with any boy names. One of us will throw a name out there, and the other just shoots it down. lol. We have plenty of time, I guess. :)


----------



## lsd2721

HopefulInNL said:


> I agree, I'm leaning more towards that. But, we can't come up with any boy names. One of us will throw a name out there, and the other just shoots it down. lol. We have plenty of time, I guess. :)

My husband hates any names I pick out. Right now we have Emma for a girl. I really want Lila but husband shot it down, but I'm hoping he changes his mind?!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

We know what we'd like to name a boy, because we agreed to name them after my Dad who died 6 years ago. But we have no idea what we'd call a girl.


----------



## Laska5

Welcome & congrats to the new ladies! 

It's heartbreaking to hear about more losses so sorry Lynn! :( 

Someone else had mentioned that they were having memory problems this pregnant & doing weird things! Funny story! The other day when I was cleaning house, I'm pretty sure I put our personal lubricant in the fridge. LOL. Hubby was so frustrated the other day when he wanted to DTD & we couldn't find it - it showed up the next day in the fridge. :haha: That still puzzles me. 

Hubby will also ask me to do things & I completely forget, probably part exhaustion part baby brain. We ran some errands this morning from 10:30-1:15- I came home & crashed asleep for about 45 minutes & it wasn't a long enough nap! I'm still feeling like I could lay in bed the rest of the day- but no can do, gotta run my business! :nope:


----------



## Laska5

Also - anyone get queazy in the car? Fortunately so far (knock on wood!) I haven't really had any MS- except I'm extra sensitive in the car & get a headache, dizzy & nauseated real easily- especially in town when there is a lot of stopping, going & turns. So not fun. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## IluvRedskins

I had my first beta today and it came back at 42,361!!!! 

I have my first OB appt Friday at 10:30!!! Is it Friday yet???


----------



## kittykat7210

Laska5 said:


> Also - anyone get queazy in the car? Fortunately so far (knock on wood!) I haven't really had any MS- except I'm extra sensitive in the car & get a headache, dizzy & nauseated real easily- especially in town when there is a lot of stopping, going & turns. So not fun. Anyone else getting this?

if i'm driving its not too bad, like i had to drive 200 miles in order to visit my partner as he is working away at the moment and that wasn't too bad, apart from the wee stops!! but if i'm being driven its awful!!


----------



## missfrick

IluvRedskins said:


> I had my first beta today and it came back at 42,361!!!!
> 
> I have my first OB appt Friday at 10:30!!! Is it Friday yet???

Yay! I have my second u/s on Friday, so I'm praying for a hb finally... first u/s at 6 weeks only showed gs and ys, and hb will make everything better. I found last week went pretty quickly, so hopefully this week will fly by for us too!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi ladies! I had my ultrasound last Friday at 6weeks 6 days. Everything looked great, we seen the heartbeat and it was so beautiful!!! 126 bpm! :) that def calmed my nerves lately! :) tomorrow is my first official Obgyn appt too! 
Hope all is well with everyone!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lsd2721

My first appointment isn't until Aug 13.....UGH, that sounds so far away! I'll be going on vacation to the beach on the 17th, so at least I get it in before we head off. :)


----------



## bdb84

claudinator said:


> I've had light bleeding since 12 I'm so worried it over.

Fingers are crossed that it's nothing serious. Are you going in to be checked?



Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan today showed an unviable pregnancy:( Should be measuring 8 weeks but the sack is empty and measuring only 6 weeks. H&H 9 months to you all and hopefully I'll be back in first tri soon.

I'm so, so sorry :(



HopefulInNL said:


> I know it's still early, but has anyone been thinking about baby names?

We already have our names picked out :)


----------



## bdb84

All morning I had this pulling in my lower left abdomen. Yesterday, and the day before, it was the side I had the most cramping in. I'm thinking that's where Baby has implanted? 

My scan is on the 30th. Nine days sound like a lifetime right about now.


----------



## Menelly

HopefulInNL said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your scan, Frenchie!
> 
> Anybody else completely exhausted. I feel like I am going to fall asleep at any second and smash my face right on my desk. Can barely keep my eyes open!
> 
> Ugh, I could fall asleep at my desk. I have been so exhausted lately! I've been going to bed so early!
> 
> I know it's still early, but has anyone been thinking about baby names?Click to expand...

We've already settled on names, and we haven't even had a first scan yet. LOL


----------



## missfrick

For names I love nature-type names, but we also have some religious traditions we need to consider, so who knows yet - SO is really superstitious and we have only told immediate family, and we aren't buying anything yet, etc., so names aren't really discussed a whole lot yet.

Does anyone know if sitting by a campfire is safe or not? I'm not worried about the heat, I'm worried about the smoke inhalation. Is it the same as being around second hand smoke? We are supposed to go camping in a couple weeks and I want to make sure I'm making smart decisions. Like, if I sit upwind will I be ok?


----------



## chelsealynnb

8 weeks! Just found the baby's heartbeat loud and clear with the Doppler!! It was going between 130-140 <3 <3


----------



## chelsealynnb

HopefulInNL said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your scan, Frenchie!
> 
> Anybody else completely exhausted. I feel like I am going to fall asleep at any second and smash my face right on my desk. Can barely keep my eyes open!
> 
> Ugh, I could fall asleep at my desk. I have been so exhausted lately! I've been going to bed so early!
> 
> I know it's still early, but has anyone been thinking about baby names?Click to expand...


Me! For a girl, I love Harper Faith. Don't have a boy name picked out yet.


----------



## Jaysbaby25

chelsealynnb said:


> 8 weeks! Just found the baby's heartbeat loud and clear with the Doppler!! It was going between 130-140 <3 <3

Oh wow that's awesome!!! What Doppler do you have again??


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jaysbaby25 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 8 weeks! Just found the baby's heartbeat loud and clear with the Doppler!! It was going between 130-140 <3 <3
> 
> Oh wow that's awesome!!! What Doppler do you have again??Click to expand...

Sonoline B :D


----------



## Loozle

Aww congrats Chelsea that's fab! Where did you find the heartbeat?


----------



## hanni

chelsealynnb said:


> 8 weeks! Just found the baby's heartbeat loud and clear with the Doppler!! It was going between 130-140 <3 <3

That's amazing! 
I tried mine for a little while today but couldn't hear anything, just loads of loud wooshing. Going to try again in a few days.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

taquito0523 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can I join you too?? I also have a March 2015 RAINBOW on its way!!! yipee!! So hard to think this is real after MC back in March of this year. Had levels checked last week and all was good and more than doubling, EDD as of right now is 3/25, and first US is on 8/5. Not sure how in the heck I am going to be able to wait THAT LONG. lol.
> 
> Took another Clearblue test with weeks estimator just to be sure my levels were still increasing and yesterday got the 3+ weeks (meaning I should be 5+ weeks based on LMP)..... weird ... as anyone else had that where it is saying that my levels are a lot higher than they would typically be?
> 
> Anyway just so happy and excited right now and thankful to be able to share the journey with some amazing ladies!! :)
> 
> :hugs:

Welcome to the group and congratulations!! I am due the 23rd, and crazy fact, I was actually born in McHenry. My whole family is from that area, but we moved to Arizona when I was 4. I never thought I'd speak to someone from McHenry other then my own family lol.



chelsealynnb said:


> 8 weeks! Just found the baby's heartbeat loud and clear with the Doppler!! It was going between 130-140 <3 <3

Awesome! <3


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan today showed an unviable pregnancy:( Should be measuring 8 weeks but the sack is empty and measuring only 6 weeks. H&H 9 months to you all and hopefully I'll be back in first tri soon.

So sorry to hear that :( hugs


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm sorry, Lynny77....:( All the ladies who are dealing with uncertanties, I hope it turns out for the best for you.




bdb84 said:


> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?

Me! I'm starting to wonder just how common it is to be symptom-less. I've read in a few places that some women don't get symptoms until second trimester.


----------



## smawfl

So sorry for the recent losses. It's too sad :(

Still pretty symptomless here too xxx


----------



## HopingCarter

HopefulInNL said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Good luck a
> 
> Anybody else completely exhausted. I feel like I am going to fall asleep at any second and smash my face right on my desk. Can barely keep my eyes open!
> 
> Ugh, I could fall asleep at my desk. I have been so exhausted lately! I've been going to bed so early!
> 
> I know it's still early, but has anyone been thinking about baby names?Click to expand...

Actually I have. I've been so selfish and on this boy bandwagon that I haven't even fathomed a girl name. But my boy name is definitely going to be Roman Andres

So sorry for the ladies and their losses :hugs: I will continue to keep you all in my prayers and pray for your rainbows soon

Welcome to the newer ladies on the forum. Congrats on your :bfp: and I have FX for us to have sticky beans :dust::


----------



## ladybrown33

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies! I had my ultrasound last Friday at 6weeks 6 days. Everything looked great, we seen the heartbeat and it was so beautiful!!! 126 bpm! :) that def calmed my nerves lately! :) tomorrow is my first official Obgyn appt too!
> Hope all is well with everyone!!! :)

I felt the same when I got mine last week now you can enjoy this pregnancy!!:thumbup:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Loozle said:


> Aww congrats Chelsea that's fab! Where did you find the heartbeat?

Thanks!! It was more to the right of my abdomen, right above my hairline. After 3 losses last year, that sound brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Menelly

madtowngirl said:


> I'm sorry, Lynny77....:( All the ladies who are dealing with uncertanties, I hope it turns out for the best for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else still pretty symptom-less?
> 
> Me! I'm starting to wonder just how common it is to be symptom-less. I've read in a few places that some women don't get symptoms until second trimester.Click to expand...

I had itchy boobs for a few days, and I'm extremely tired, but other than that I feel fine. Which has me super worried. I hate that I can't just enjoy feeling good, but I'm really worried.

/sigh


----------



## ladybrown33

frenchie35 said:


> Prayers for all ladies with doubts and feeling out of control.
> 
> AFM I'm doing the eat every 2-3 hours routine because I'm just so nauseous. I know I won't be sick or anything, but it's so uncomfortable! I had this during my last pregnancy from around week 6-11, so at least I have some hope that there is an end in sight. Bring on the crackers! Also, I have my first scan on Wednesday.

This seems to be working for me as well


----------



## missfrick

Ladies, can we talk discharge? Mine is a sort of yellowish tinged, visible on white undies, but not brown or pink or red... I have a LOT of it... normal?


----------



## cmr01

missfrick said:


> Ladies, can we talk discharge? Mine is a sort of yellowish tinged, visible on white undies, but not brown or pink or red... I have a LOT of it... normal?

Ya I believe it is, it should stop and form the mucus plug soon though from what ive been told.


----------



## HopingCarter

chelsealynnb said:


> Loozle said:
> 
> 
> Aww congrats Chelsea that's fab! Where did you find the heartbeat?
> 
> Thanks!! It was more to the right of my abdomen, right above my hairline. After 3 losses last year, that sound brings tears to my eyes.Click to expand...

Awww that is so amazing, now I can't wait to get my ultrasound but its not until Aug 13!! Seems like forever away but I know I need to be patient because I want that experience too, even the crying lol. I don't want to rush it and its too soon to where they can't find the HB..

Anyhoo congrats congrats congrats on that healthy heartbeat!!


----------



## lsd2721

missfrick said:


> Ladies, can we talk discharge? Mine is a sort of yellowish tinged, visible on white undies, but not brown or pink or red... I have a LOT of it... normal?

I am definitely getting that! I got some white discharge today as well. Do we know when the mucus plug is supposed to form?!


----------



## chelsealynnb

missfrick said:


> Ladies, can we talk discharge? Mine is a sort of yellowish tinged, visible on white undies, but not brown or pink or red... I have a LOT of it... normal?

I have that, too!


----------



## bdb84

madtowngirl said:


> Me! I'm starting to wonder just how common it is to be symptom-less. I've read in a few places that some women don't get symptoms until second trimester.

My first two pregnancies were symptom-less, so I know that it can be very normal. But after my miscarriage, I simply cannot enjoy early pregnancy until I have seen the baby and its heart beat.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Fatigue has set in big time. I took 3 naps yesterday & was still exhausted. I am getting enough sleep at night. Not sure what to do/eat to gain more energy! Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Menelly

missfrick said:


> Ladies, can we talk discharge? Mine is a sort of yellowish tinged, visible on white undies, but not brown or pink or red... I have a LOT of it... normal?

I hope it's normal! Mine is the exact same... I keep feeling like I'm dripping, so I run to the restroom to check it isn't blood. Like 4x a day!


----------



## sinead266

Hi ladies, looks like im with use all for march babies, this will be my 5th and im still nervous, anyone else due march 23rd?


----------



## mkyerby16

I totally have the yellow cm too! Yeah when does the mucus plug form?

Saw a couple of you have scans on the 13th...me too! Seems like such a long time not knowing if all is well in there. We're telling our parents next week, but are debating on if we should wait till after the appt to tell aunts/uncles/etc. We're all pretty close so I don't know how our parents will keep such a big secret.


----------



## bucherwurm

I don't have a scan appointment yet. At this point I am playing telephone tag with the midwifes office. 
I have been feeling nauseous the last few days, especially after I wake up in the morning. I usually wake up really hungry and eat something right away, but these days I have to decide what to eat that doesn't make me want to throw up.


----------



## kwynia

I have also had yellow discharge but also lots of white creamy discharge, even after the mucus plug forms I continued to have to wear a daily liner for my other two pregnancies.


----------



## lsd2721

Menelly said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, can we talk discharge? Mine is a sort of yellowish tinged, visible on white undies, but not brown or pink or red... I have a LOT of it... normal?
> 
> I hope it's normal! Mine is the exact same... I keep feeling like I'm dripping, so I run to the restroom to check it isn't blood. Like 4x a day!Click to expand...

I did the SAME thing. I felt it drop the other day and had a panic attack! I didn't want to start bleeding! But found it was just the yellow tinge!



mkyerby16 said:


> I totally have the yellow cm too! Yeah when does the mucus plug form?
> 
> Saw a couple of you have scans on the 13th...me too! Seems like such a long time not knowing if all is well in there. We're telling our parents next week, but are debating on if we should wait till after the appt to tell aunts/uncles/etc. We're all pretty close so I don't know how our parents will keep such a big secret.

Yay! We're scan buddies! :) :) I just won't relax until after that first scan!

I already told my parents but we're telling everyone else when I hit 2nd trimester.


----------



## missfrick

Menelly said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, can we talk discharge? Mine is a sort of yellowish tinged, visible on white undies, but not brown or pink or red... I have a LOT of it... normal?
> 
> I hope it's normal! Mine is the exact same... I keep feeling like I'm dripping, so I run to the restroom to check it isn't blood. Like 4x a day!Click to expand...

Me too! Tonight we were doing groceries and I have had some lower back pain starting the past couple days, and then I got a strange twinge and then thought I was dripping blood so I insisted on checking when we got into the car... of course, nothing...


----------



## bdb84

I don't have yellow tinged discharge, but I do have a lot of white. I check the tp every single time I have to use the restroom. 

Have any of you publicly announced your pregnancy yet?


----------



## chelsealynnb

bdb84 said:


> I don't have yellow tinged discharge, but I do have a lot of white. I check the tp every single time I have to use the restroom.
> 
> Have any of you publicly announced your pregnancy yet?

Not yet, but if baby is measuring correctly tomorrow at my scan I'm going to. Going to go all "Pinterest" and have DS1 holding a chalkboard that says "Big Brother Feb 2010" and DS2 holding a chalkboard that says "Big Brother March 2015" :D

Anyone else planning on doing something for their announcement?


----------



## lsd2721

When we tell the public, we plan on taking a picture with dh and I in the kitchen with a bun in the oven.


----------



## Teilana

I think we have decided that we are going to post a pic of me and our dog cuddling with his head on my belly with a caption saying "odie cuddling the baby" or "odie cuddling his brother or sister".


----------



## mkyerby16

We're going the dog route as well. Anyone see those signs for around your dogs neck? They say things like official baby gaurd dog, clean up duty, or toy tester duty starts March 2015. We have 2 dogs and they have been our spoiled babies, my mom even calls them her grandchildren :haha:


----------



## bdb84

We're going the Pinterest route, too. I have a whole secret board dedicated to announcements. I've narrowed them down to two. I may not be able to wait much longer. I usually announce right away, but I've held off this time. I'm only 9 days into this secret and it's already killing me. I have a sono on the 30th. I'll only be about 6 weeks, but if all goes well, I'll probably go ahead and announce it then.


----------



## Bookity

Got Rebekah Louise in mind for a girl. Louise was my moms middle name and in March it'll be a year since she passed. Thinking about using Louis for a boys middle name.


----------



## Bookity

Pinteresting for ours too. Something simple. Baby shoes on a chalkboard with March
2015 on it.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

We have only told our immediate families & close friends. We are going to have a family photo shoot done in a couple weeks, we wanted to get pictures done for my daughters 1 year birthday, as well as family pictures so we asked the photographer if we could do a pregnancy announcement as well.


----------



## madtowngirl

I also have the yellowish discharge! Hey, that might be my first symptom, lol!

Many years ago, before I even thought about having children, I bought a baby hat that said "noob" on it. I'm thinking about taking a picture with it over my belly, when I'm a little further along.


----------



## kwynia

I've been on a pregnancy tv/movie binge, all 3 seasons of call the midwife, two seasons of OBEM on amazon prime, business of being born plus the sequel features...i dont have cable so I watch everything online. Do you have any faves on Netflix or Amazon prime? I think I'll watch Baby Mama w/ Tina fey, Knocked Up, Juno and Away We Go....those are all in my DVD collection.


----------



## Menelly

Juno makes me bawl like a baby when I'm *not* pregnant. I'm not risking that movie pregnant! LOL


----------



## Laska5

chelsealynnb said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have yellow tinged discharge, but I do have a lot of white. I check the tp every single time I have to use the restroom.
> 
> Have any of you publicly announced your pregnancy yet?
> 
> Not yet, but if baby is measuring correctly tomorrow at my scan I'm going to. Going to go all "Pinterest" and have DS1 holding a chalkboard that says "Big Brother Feb 2010" and DS2 holding a chalkboard that says "Big Brother March 2015" :D
> 
> Anyone else planning on doing something for their announcement?Click to expand...

I'm thinking about getting a friend or hiring a photographer to do an announcement! We have 2 dogs that have been our babies & go almost everywhere with us- so we're making sign's for them that say:

"Doggie Promotion: Baby P Gaurd Dog (for our german shepherd) & then "Doggie Promotion: Dirty diaper detector, (for my husky) Duty Begin's March 2015" Then I'll have baby shoes or something in the picture. I think it'll be super cute! I'll post a picture when we have it done!


----------



## lsd2721

Ok, ladies that drink herbal tea, once you found out you were pregnant did you quit drinking certain ones or have you continued?!


----------



## Kaiecee

mummy3 said:


> Kaiecee, how do you get them to nap at the same time??

i guess since the jacob was born i tried to put there naps togeather and i have the same scheduel everyday so that helps if not id die...the wake up between 8:30-9:30am and are both in for thir first name 2 hours later and jacob gets an extra nap since hes only 7 month then they are both in bed latest 7:30-8:00pm so gives me mommy time :)


----------



## Kaiecee

im running out of boys names since we have 4 already really hope its a girl i like the name olive or olivia but im not going to get my hopes up


----------



## cmr01

We have told close family and friends but havent officially announced it. I wanted to wait until my u/s to make sure everything is just fine and yes I was looking at pinterest ideas. Way to many to decide from. They are all so cute!!


----------



## Bowmans

lsd2721 said:


> Ok, ladies that drink herbal tea, once you found out you were pregnant did you quit drinking certain ones or have you continued?!

I've stopped after reading hibiscus is not good and they all seem to have it in. Had green tea for a bit but can't stomach that anymore :-(


----------



## chrislo4

bdb84 said:


> Have any of you publicly announced your pregnancy yet?

No we haven't done it publicly yet. 2 of my close friends know as do a couple of DHs friends. Not told family members yet. With DD we told them at 5 weeks when we found out. We plan on a family meal out with Lucie wearing a tshirt saying something the lines of ' im going to be a big sister' See how long it takes! x


----------



## dan-o

sinead266 said:


> Hi ladies, looks like im with use all for march babies, this will be my 5th and im still nervous, anyone else due march 23rd?




taquito0523 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can I join you too?? I also have a March 2015 RAINBOW on its way!!! yipee!! So hard to think this is real after MC back in March of this year. Had levels checked last week and all was good and more than doubling, EDD as of right now is 3/25, and first US is on 8/5. Not sure how in the heck I am going to be able to wait THAT LONG. lol.
> 
> Took another Clearblue test with weeks estimator just to be sure my levels were still increasing and yesterday got the 3+ weeks (meaning I should be 5+ weeks based on LMP)..... weird ... as anyone else had that where it is saying that my levels are a lot higher than they would typically be?
> 
> Anyway just so happy and excited right now and thankful to be able to share the journey with some amazing ladies!! :)
> 
> :hugs:




Zara_x said:


> Can I join March-Mallows
> 
> Due 21st :)

Welcome new march mummies!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm still waiting to hear about when my first midwife appointment is. I remember it being around the 8 week mark last time so I might give the gp's a call in the middle of the week and find out what's happening. 

We'll hopefully have had a scan a week before we get married and we'll announce it when we're doing toasts at our wedding :D


----------



## kealz

CoffeePuffin said:


> We'll hopefully have had a scan a week before we get married and we'll announce it when we're doing toasts at our wedding :D

This sounds like a great idea! Your guests will be sooo happy for you! :)


----------



## chrislo4

sn0wbunnie said:


> Fatigue has set in big time. I took 3 naps yesterday & was still exhausted. I am getting enough sleep at night. Not sure what to do/eat to gain more energy! Anyone in the same boat?

Yes me. One of the first symptoms I had with my daughter and again with this pregnancy was extreme fatigue. I am literally yawning all day long and find myself falling asleep in the afternoon when im not at work. I have constant nausea at the moment so my diet is minimal & not great. Hopefully it will pass soon and our energy will come back!! x


----------



## chrislo4

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan today showed an unviable pregnancy:( Should be measuring 8 weeks but the sack is empty and measuring only 6 weeks. H&H 9 months to you all and hopefully I'll be back in first tri soon.

So sorry to read this. I hope you are back in first tri very soon :flower:


----------



## lolly25

My dilemma right now I'm either between 4weeks3days to 5weeks1days I had bright red bleeding for an hour last night and small clot about 1p sized the bleeding has tailed off I've had a scan at the epu and there unable to see anything just done my first set of beta bloods done as there test showed a light positive result ( with a 40min hold of pee) anyone any experience of this good or bad ? Xx


----------



## dan-o

Sounds about right this early on lolly, hopefully the bleeding isn't anything to worry about, when are they scanning you again? :hugs:


----------



## lolly25

There just doing beta bloods to see if hormone increasing should they of seen anything ?? Can't remember what the hcg number is before they can see something on scan ?? xx &#128533;


----------



## dan-o

Normally about 1500 to see a sac, a bit more to see baby and yolk x


----------



## frenchie35

For those of you asking about CM and the mucous plug: We all have elevated levels of estrogen during pregnancy, so CM can be quite copious and creamy (think lead-up to ovulation) and is continuously produced by your cervix, regardless of if it is "plugged" or closed. The sticky feeling can make you quite nervous, hence the constant checking of TP and undies.


----------



## NellyLou

I hope everyone is doing well today! 

Last night when I was loading the dishes into the dishwasher, the smell of dirty dishes really got to me, and I threw up my whole supper :( It wasn't morning sickness, just the smell, which really wasn't that bad even. Fun stuff. Hopefully I don't smell anything awful at work! Anybody else find that smells are getting to them?


----------



## smawfl

Think that's classed as morning sickness!!

I've had a couple of occasions where smells have made me heave.


----------



## HopingCarter

Good Morning Ladies! This is my first time experiencing the sore breast symptom, and I hate it! Literally, everything I even brush past makes my nipples hurt, and it's just the nips!! Is there anything we can do for that?


----------



## NellyLou

Is it really? I always just assumed morning sickness was feeling nauseous, not just suddenly vomiting haha. At least it's a symptom either way :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

I smells are killing me! Last night I wanted tacos for dinner. That is until I could smelly hubby cooking them. I managed to eat one and then had to open up the screen door together the smell out! On the plus side though my sense on smell kept our house from burning down last night. Hubby left the iron on after he ironed his work clothes. I could smell it 3 rooms away!


----------



## Loozle

Yes I have had that too, usually it's when I'm emptying the bin or my sons potty or something though.

Dan-o, how did the scan go yesterday hun? Sorry if you've already said!

I'm super happy now as I've finished work for the summer! :happydance: I don't go back until 8th September. It's ds1's last day tomorrow before he breaks up for the summer. This is my first summer off work as this time last year I worked in an office and both times I've been on maternity leave, it's started in September and I've gone back by May/June.


----------



## kittykat7210

My sense of smell has gotten so sensitive, I can smell people putting pepper on their food from the other side of the room, I can't even wear perfume at the moment because I just can't stand the strong smell it's awful!!!


----------



## frenchie35

I never knew our home had so many smells! The dishwasher really gets to me: the combination of bending over and day-old food residue. Also, very tame odors get me sick: ham, broccoli, yogurt. Unfortunately these are food my DD eats almost everyday. I have been craving salty, greasy foods. They seem to fill me up and keep the nausea at bay.


----------



## chelsealynnb

IluvRedskins said:


> I smells are killing me! Last night I wanted tacos for dinner. That is until I could smelly hubby cooking them. I managed to eat one and then had to open up the screen door together the smell out! On the plus side though my sense on smell kept our house from burning down last night. Hubby left the iron on after he ironed his work clothes. I could smell it 3 rooms away!

Tacos is an aversion for me right now! 


Ultrasound today! So glad DH is in town from work so he can't attend. Also I'm planning on getting my craving fix - KFC fried chicken dipped in honey and a mint chocolate chip shake from Biggby :D YUM!


----------



## NellyLou

chelsealynnb said:


> IluvRedskins said:
> 
> 
> I smells are killing me! Last night I wanted tacos for dinner. That is until I could smelly hubby cooking them. I managed to eat one and then had to open up the screen door together the smell out! On the plus side though my sense on smell kept our house from burning down last night. Hubby left the iron on after he ironed his work clothes. I could smell it 3 rooms away!
> 
> Tacos is an aversion for me right now!
> 
> 
> Ultrasound today! So glad DH is in town from work so he can't attend. Also I'm planning on getting my craving fix - KFC fried chicken dipped in honey and a mint chocolate chip shake from Biggby :D YUM!Click to expand...

GOod luck at your ultrasound!!!

And now I really want KFC. The power of suggestion when it comes to food when I'm pregnant is ridiculous!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hello ladies! I'm back after a long weekend in Michigan. It was nice to get away for a few days, and it was much easier than I thought it would be to hide the pregnancy from my mom. I think that's my last big hiding hurdle!

My brother and SIL love their Tula carrier for my 9 month old nephew. Nephew loves it, too. They're definitely not cheap, though!

I'm definitely in the fatigue stage now. I woke up about an hour ago and I'm still so tired. I need to get groceries today, but I don't know how I'm gonna drag myself to the store! 

I still don't have any actual nausea with my aversions, but I want meat less and less. I thought I could handle ribs yesterday for dinner, but about 2 ribs in I started to regret it. I'm gonna have to start researching tofu recipes or something. This is terrible timing, my brother is opening a butcher shop in the next month or so, and I've really been looking forward to it! I hope things ease up in the second trimester.


----------



## mkyerby16

My dogs have smelled so stinky to me lately! I've even been bathing them extra and it doesn't seem to help. I open the door and normally my house smells nice to me, but it just smells like dog! I'm like omg is this what it smells like to others? Plus I work in a hospital. ..I won't even go there. 2 different patients happened to throw up while in my presence last weekend. Not good.


In other news I've been having my first official craving and of course it's horrible but I'd probably kill for it right now. .. McDonalds fries!!


----------



## cmr01

I cannot stand fast food/ greasy foods right now. The other day I literally cried cause I forgot my lunch at home and I didnt know what to eat for lunch. Dh thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Bookity

MrsKChicago said:


> Hello ladies! I'm back after a long weekend in Michigan. It was nice to get away for a few days, and it was much easier than I thought it would be to hide the pregnancy from my mom. I think that's my last big hiding hurdle!
> 
> My brother and SIL love their Tula carrier for my 9 month old nephew. Nephew loves it, too. They're definitely not cheap, though!
> 
> I'm definitely in the fatigue stage now. I woke up about an hour ago and I'm still so tired. I need to get groceries today, but I don't know how I'm gonna drag myself to the store!
> 
> I still don't have any actual nausea with my aversions, but I want meat less and less. I thought I could handle ribs yesterday for dinner, but about 2 ribs in I started to regret it. I'm gonna have to start researching tofu recipes or something. This is terrible timing, my brother is opening a butcher shop in the next month or so, and I've really been looking forward to it! I hope things ease up in the second trimester.

Oooo, where in Michigan were you visiting?


----------



## bdb84

I did the baking soda test, just for fun, this morning and it fizzed, so that's a boy guess. <3 I have no preference, but I really love little boys.


----------



## NellyLou

bdb84 said:


> I did the baking soda test, just for fun, this morning and it fizzed, so that's a boy guess. <3 I have no preference, but I really love little boys.

How does the baking soda test work?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bookity said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I'm back after a long weekend in Michigan. It was nice to get away for a few days, and it was much easier than I thought it would be to hide the pregnancy from my mom. I think that's my last big hiding hurdle!
> 
> Oooo, where in Michigan were you visiting?Click to expand...

We rented a little cabin with the family on Magician Lake, in Dowagiac. Since we're in Chicago, we take a lot of little weekend trips up through Harbor Country and into that area of Michigan. I love living in the city, but it's so nice to just sit on a pier and dangle your feet in the water for an hour and think about nothing :cloud9: Especially since I get Oink's ice cream on the way home ;)


----------



## cmr01

bdb84 said:


> I did the baking soda test, just for fun, this morning and it fizzed, so that's a boy guess. <3 I have no preference, but I really love little boys.

How do you do the baking soda test?


----------



## mummy3

Morning guys!

Some cute announcement ideas! 

Good luck at all the scans, looking forward to pics :) 

Thinking of those in limbo:hugs:

Oh the pregnancy discharge! That stuff is evil!! Comes in a variety of colours and totally makes you nervous! 

Smells set me off too, lost my dinner last night over the smell of it about half way through:wacko: Down 5lbs now from this sickness and I'm not a big person! Aversions and cravings can be very fickle and strange, my biggest one for all pregnancies is cups of tea for some reason. 

Anyone got the beginnings of a bump?

I tried the baking soda test and it didn't fizz. SOme baking soda in a cup, add some pee and see if it fizzes, if it does boy and is not girl.


----------



## Menelly

I just looked at the clock. It's 10:22am. Naptime isn't till 1:30 and I already want to pass out. Or cry. Ugh.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

All I can eat is rice krispies, plain crackers, plain potatoes and the occasional slice of toast. I want to eat something with taste! I tried a little beef last night and it made my nausea so bad I had to go straight to bed and curl up in a ball.


----------



## missfrick

Well my nausea has officially kicked in Sunday (7w, 2d), and I'm not happy about it. Sunday all day, Monday around 7pm, and today I am iffy (multigrain Life cereal does NOT taste like normal Life cereal). I haven't actually been sick yet, but yesterday was full of gags so loud my SO thought I was dying in the bathroom... oh joy of joys!

Also, despite initially thinking I had already gained a ton, it turns out I haven't, so I blame pregnancy constipation for scaring me so early on!


----------



## Bookity

MrsKChicago said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I'm back after a long weekend in Michigan. It was nice to get away for a few days, and it was much easier than I thought it would be to hide the pregnancy from my mom. I think that's my last big hiding hurdle!
> 
> Oooo, where in Michigan were you visiting?Click to expand...
> 
> We rented a little cabin with the family on Magician Lake, in Dowagiac. Since we're in Chicago, we take a lot of little weekend trips up through Harbor Country and into that area of Michigan. I love living in the city, but it's so nice to just sit on a pier and dangle your feet in the water for an hour and think about nothing :cloud9: Especially since I get Oink's ice cream on the way home ;)Click to expand...

I know where that is! I have family in Decatur. About five minutes from Lake Michigan myself.


----------



## dan-o

missfrick said:


> Well my nausea has officially kicked in Sunday (7w, 2d), and I'm not happy about it. Sunday all day, Monday around 7pm, and today I am iffy (multigrain Life cereal does NOT taste like normal Life cereal). I haven't actually been sick yet, but yesterday was full of gags so loud my SO thought I was dying in the bathroom... oh joy of joys!
> 
> Also, despite initially thinking I had already gained a ton, it turns out I haven't, so I blame pregnancy constipation for scaring me so early on!

Mine kicked in Sunday too! I saw Sundays and Mondays dinner again and a bit of lunch today, yuck lol :sick:


----------



## bdb84

NellyLou said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I did the baking soda test, just for fun, this morning and it fizzed, so that's a boy guess. <3 I have no preference, but I really love little boys.
> 
> How does the baking soda test work?!Click to expand...

You pee in a cup and add a couple tablespoons of baking soda to the cup. If it fizzes, you're predicted to have a boy, and if it does nothing, then the prediction is a girl. Something to do with the acidity/alkalinity of your urine during pregnancy.


----------



## Loozle

dan-o said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Well my nausea has officially kicked in Sunday (7w, 2d), and I'm not happy about it. Sunday all day, Monday around 7pm, and today I am iffy (multigrain Life cereal does NOT taste like normal Life cereal). I haven't actually been sick yet, but yesterday was full of gags so loud my SO thought I was dying in the bathroom... oh joy of joys!
> 
> Also, despite initially thinking I had already gained a ton, it turns out I haven't, so I blame pregnancy constipation for scaring me so early on!
> 
> Mine kicked in Sunday too! I saw Sundays and Mondays dinner again and a bit of lunch today, yuck lol :sick:Click to expand...

My sickness has really stepped up a gear over the last few days. Today I even brought up bile. That was awful, but I remember doing that a lot with both ds's and with my mmc. I hope that it doesn't start happening every day like it did before..


----------



## dan-o

CoffeePuffin said:


> All I can eat is rice krispies, plain crackers, plain potatoes and the occasional slice of toast. I want to eat something with taste! I tried a little beef last night and it made my nausea so bad I had to go straight to bed and curl up in a ball.

I'm also safe with dry crackers and plain pasta, but also liking strong flavours, lemons, apples, chilli, vinegar and salt. Beef would make me do the same, bleurghh!


----------



## dan-o

Loozle said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Well my nausea has officially kicked in Sunday (7w, 2d), and I'm not happy about it. Sunday all day, Monday around 7pm, and today I am iffy (multigrain Life cereal does NOT taste like normal Life cereal). I haven't actually been sick yet, but yesterday was full of gags so loud my SO thought I was dying in the bathroom... oh joy of joys!
> 
> Also, despite initially thinking I had already gained a ton, it turns out I haven't, so I blame pregnancy constipation for scaring me so early on!
> 
> Mine kicked in Sunday too! I saw Sundays and Mondays dinner again and a bit of lunch today, yuck lol :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> My sickness has really stepped up a gear over the last few days. Today I even brought up bile. That was awful, but I remember doing that a lot with both ds's and with my mmc. I hope that it doesn't start happening every day like it did before..Click to expand...

Omg the thought of the taste of bile just made me urge lol :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Loozle said:


> Dan-o, how did the scan go yesterday hun? Sorry if you've already said!

Aww thanks for asking :) Everything looked perfect apart from the baby was a few days small, hopefully it's just one that grows in spurts. My boys were the same but ended up ahead by the 12w scan. Next one in a fortnight :flower:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I feel so lucky I'm not experiencing any of this hehe


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bookity said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I'm back after a long weekend in Michigan. It was nice to get away for a few days, and it was much easier than I thought it would be to hide the pregnancy from my mom. I think that's my last big hiding hurdle!
> 
> Oooo, where in Michigan were you visiting?Click to expand...
> 
> We rented a little cabin with the family on Magician Lake, in Dowagiac. Since we're in Chicago, we take a lot of little weekend trips up through Harbor Country and into that area of Michigan. I love living in the city, but it's so nice to just sit on a pier and dangle your feet in the water for an hour and think about nothing :cloud9: Especially since I get Oink's ice cream on the way home ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I know where that is! I have family in Decatur. About five minutes from Lake Michigan myself.Click to expand...

It was very nice. Magician Lake is a bit mucky, so it wasn't the best for swimming, but it was great to just tie my inner tube to the pier and float around. We go on a little lake vacation every few years with my mom and brother and SIL. I dipped my toes in Lake Michigan at the Dunes on the way home, and boy was it cold! I bet there are still a few ice cubes floating around somewhere


----------



## molly86

I'm also struggling with nausea ladies. That and complete exhaustion. If I didn't have to work don't think I would have got out of bed the last couple of days! But had my booking appointment this afternoon. Ok it wasn't overly exciting really but the midwife seemed lovely and it feels good to have my green pregnancy notes!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Cyclizine, ginger capsules, peppermint tea, and making sure my stomach is never empty, even if I'm only eating crackers, isn't helping me today. I'm going to have to go crawl in bed after I've got LO to sleep. I just want to curl up in a ball and hide away til I feel better.

And OH has made it pretty clear he's fed up of my moaning.


----------



## Menelly

CoffeePuffin said:


> Cyclizine, ginger capsules, peppermint tea, and making sure my stomach is never empty, even if I'm only eating crackers, isn't helping me today. I'm going to have to go crawl in bed after I've got LO to sleep. I just want to curl up in a ball and hide away til I feel better.
> 
> And OH has made it pretty clear he's fed up of my moaning.

Tell your OH you don't want to hear a word the next time he has the flu, a cold, or food poisoning.

Men tend to be SUCH BABIES when sick, yet they have a cow if we're not perfectly content when we feel like crap. It's horsehocky.


----------



## NellyLou

CoffeePuffin said:


> Cyclizine, ginger capsules, peppermint tea, and making sure my stomach is never empty, even if I'm only eating crackers, isn't helping me today. I'm going to have to go crawl in bed after I've got LO to sleep. I just want to curl up in a ball and hide away til I feel better.
> 
> And OH has made it pretty clear he's fed up of my moaning.

They never understand do they?


----------



## missfrick

dan-o said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> All I can eat is rice krispies, plain crackers, plain potatoes and the occasional slice of toast. I want to eat something with taste! I tried a little beef last night and it made my nausea so bad I had to go straight to bed and curl up in a ball.
> 
> I'm also safe with dry crackers and plain pasta, but also liking strong flavours, lemons, apples, chilli, vinegar and salt. Beef would make me do the same, bleurghh!Click to expand...

My #1 (and only real) craving is lemons. I've been putting lemon in my water, drinking lemonade, and now, Arnold Palmers (1/2 iced tea, 1/2 lemonade). I've been drinking Starbucks black iced tea lemonades like they're going to be discontinued any second. I'm a little worried about the caffeine, but...


----------



## kwynia

Thank you menelly, learned a new word today, Horsehocky! Love it!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

OH was really good at first and helped with things like the washing up. But now he's back at work (he had a few days off) and it's down to me to keep everything clean and tidy even though I feel awful and have to look after LO. I feel really bad that the house is in a bit of a state. I made myself clean the kitchen and dining room today even though my nausea was 10X worse afterwards. 

OH thinks I'm exaggerating about how bad I feel. Says that it's convenient that I feel sick when he's home. I'm sick ALL day, assface.

PS. I'm in a really crabby mood.


----------



## yotamama

Looking at red meat makes me want to gag. My dogs breath makes me want to gag. DH car makes me want to gag.... Omg! Lol, oh and exhaustion has taken over. First scan today at 2:30...less than 3 hours to go. So nervous!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I need to ask, how comes everyone seems to be getting early scans? I know for some it's because of bleeding, but that's not the case for all those getting their early scans right? 

No fair. I want one lol!


----------



## Mya209

Early scans are normally because of high risk or previous losses or mums worried about something. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## HopefulInNL

CoffeePuffin said:


> I need to ask, how comes everyone seems to be getting early scans? I know for some it's because of bleeding, but that's not the case for all those getting their early scans right?
> 
> No fair. I want one lol!

I want one, too! My first appointment is at 8 weeks, but even then I don't get a scan. We only get an u/s once at 20 weeks.


----------



## Menelly

CoffeePuffin said:


> I need to ask, how comes everyone seems to be getting early scans? I know for some it's because of bleeding, but that's not the case for all those getting their early scans right?
> 
> No fair. I want one lol!

For me, I have to be on blood thinners during pregnancy due to past clots. They don't want to put me on them till they know the pregnancy is viable. Hence a scan at 6+3. :)


----------



## CoffeePuffin

HopefulInNL said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> I need to ask, how comes everyone seems to be getting early scans? I know for some it's because of bleeding, but that's not the case for all those getting their early scans right?
> 
> No fair. I want one lol!
> 
> I want one, too! My first appointment is at 8 weeks, but even then I don't get a scan. We only get an u/s once at 20 weeks.Click to expand...

Only one scan? How poop. We get two usually here in the UK, at around 12 weeks then again at around 20 weeks. 

I think I might purchase a doppler when I'm 10 weeks.


----------



## Menelly

HopefulInNL said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> I need to ask, how comes everyone seems to be getting early scans? I know for some it's because of bleeding, but that's not the case for all those getting their early scans right?
> 
> No fair. I want one lol!
> 
> I want one, too! My first appointment is at 8 weeks, but even then I don't get a scan. We only get an u/s once at 20 weeks.Click to expand...

You can't even do an NT scan at 12 weeks? That blows. :( I thought they offered that to everyone!


----------



## NellyLou

My first scan is at 9 weeks. No reason for it that I know of, other than the ultrasound clinic is in the same office as my doctor and they tend to give extra ultrasounds. Typically we get them at 12 weeks and 20 weeks in Ontario. In other parts of Canada, you only get one at 20 weeks and no others.


----------



## kittykat7210

CoffeePuffin said:


> I need to ask, how comes everyone seems to be getting early scans? I know for some it's because of bleeding, but that's not the case for all those getting their early scans right?
> 
> No fair. I want one lol!

I got an early scan because I could have been anywhere from 6 to 20 weeks pregnant!! That's the only reason I got mine :D xx


----------



## missfrick

I only got my 6week scan because I'm high risk, but I regret asking for it because I went at 6w 0d and only saw a yolk sac, and have been worried ever since. I get my 8week scan Friday and then I'll feel better. I agree with what was mentioned above: be careful what you wish for.

My cousin lives in Halifax and she only got one scan her entire pregnancy, I believe at 20 weeks, and they won't tell you the gender at all!


----------



## dan-o

Same as the others, my early scans are due to previous molar pregnancy and chemotherapy (plus recurrent miscarriages) :flower:


----------



## Teilana

I will have 3. Dating/viability at 9 weeks (11 days to go!), first trimester screening (looking for abnormalities) between 9 and 13w6d and then anatomy scan between 18 and 20 weeks.


----------



## MegNE922

CoffeePuffin said:


> I need to ask, how comes everyone seems to be getting early scans? I know for some it's because of bleeding, but that's not the case for all those getting their early scans right?
> 
> No fair. I want one lol!

I had my first at 6 weeks to confirm the pregnancy. Then one at 6w 3d bc I had some light spotting. 


Afm I'm always hungry like every 2 hours I feel I need to eat. No nausea unless I'm SUPER hungry. Peeing non stop!! Exhausted beyond belief. I feel like being at work makes me extra tired. Lol. 

No cravings but if I see it I want it. Today Chef Boyardee w/ bread an butter.


----------



## NellyLou

Does anyone else work in an office setting while you're trying to keep it a secret until 2nd trimester? The nausea has hit me today, and I feel like someone is going to start noticing the constant cracker eating/yawning. lol. I am mostly just paranoid that I'm going to get a sudden urge to ralph and with our open floor plan, everyone will notice!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm hoping for an ultrasound at my first appointment in a week. The woman who I talked to didn't say to expect one, but it seems like if they make you wait til 8 or 9 weeks, there's at least a chance that it's because you won't see much on a scan before then. I guess I could just call and ask, but I don't really feel like it...


----------



## kwynia

My OB-GYN scans twice during pregnancy. The first is typically between 8 and 10 weeks and my office let's the patient choose, earlier for reassurance or wait and see more. I'm going at 7 weeks this time because of my early mc in March. I feel like I should just wait it out but I'm too nervous.


----------



## Menelly

I know it's pretty much still too early for baking soda tests, but I couldn't resist. Baking soda says girl (so far). Both mine and hubs' gut says boy. We'll have to see later who prevails! :)


----------



## chrislo4

NellyLou said:


> Does anyone else work in an office setting while you're trying to keep it a secret until 2nd trimester? The nausea has hit me today, and I feel like someone is going to start noticing the constant cracker eating/yawning. lol. I am mostly just paranoid that I'm going to get a sudden urge to ralph and with our open floor plan, everyone will notice!

I am half office based/half community. I had to tell my clinical lead today about my pregnancy as the nausea is constant that I fear vomiting and also same as you I am constantly yawning!!! With my daughter I had HG from 6 weeks so had to tell my manager why I was hugging the toilet during work hours!! I'm hoping to avoid telling him for a while this time round!


----------



## Lil bean

I am going to have my first appointment this thursday (which would be exactly 8 weeks on that day for me). They told me that they dont do scans on the first appointment and would schedule another appointment a couple of weeks later for that. I dont know how many they will do but I should know better after the appointment hopefully. I should think they would do at least 2 - 3 scans but who knows.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Lil bean said:


> I am going to have my first appointment this thursday (which would be exactly 8 weeks on that day for me). They told me that they dont do scans on the first appointment and would schedule another appointment a couple of weeks later for that. I dont know how many they will do but I should know better after the appointment hopefully. I should think they would do at least 2 - 3 scans but who knows.

Do you mind sharing where you're going? I'm going to the West Suburban Midwives in Oak Park, so I'm not sure how their schedule corresponds to the average OB-Gyn schedule.


----------



## katestar53

Hey ladies, would love to join this thread! Im due the 16th March (our wedding anniversary) with baby number 2. I've had three loses since January and this is the furthest I've come so far. I've had some recurrent miscarriage testing and one if my blood tests came back slightly abnormal so am on baby aspirin and just started HCG injections today to support the pregnancy. I had a scan last week at 5 weeks & saw the sac & yolk. Had another today & the heartbeat was seen!!! Am feeling a lot more positive about this one so fingers crossed!!! 

Am looking forward to getting to know you all some more Xxx


----------



## Bowmans

Welcome katestar x


----------



## Bookity

katestar53 said:


> Hey ladies, would love to join this thread! Im due the 16th March (our wedding anniversary) with baby number 2. I've had three loses since January and this is the furthest I've come so far. I've had some recurrent miscarriage testing and one if my blood tests came back slightly abnormal so am on baby aspirin and just started HCG injections today to support the pregnancy. I had a scan last week at 5 weeks & saw the sac & yolk. Had another today & the heartbeat was seen!!! Am feeling a lot more positive about this one so fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Am looking forward to getting to know you all some more Xxx

Welcome!!! I'm tentatively due on the 16th as well, but probably will change with my dating scan on August 12th.


----------



## Bookity

My obs office died scans between 8 and 10 weeks for dating purposes. No earlier unless you are having bleeding or other issues which hasn't happened to me *knock wood*


----------



## MrsKChicago

Do you know if they do dating scans if you're confident on dating? I can tell you within a day in either direction when I conceived...


----------



## yotamama

CoffeePuffin said:


> I need to ask, how comes everyone seems to be getting early scans? I know for some it's because of bleeding, but that's not the case for all those getting their early scans right?
> 
> No fair. I want one lol!

I get an early scan due to 2 consecutive losses my last being in January. I am already high risk, now it's even worse :( Just be glad you don't have to do one. I usually can't make it past 6 weeks so I am freaking out over here! T-20 minutes....aaaahhhh!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Here is my little bean! Heartbeat was 154 <3 Measuring 8 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## chelsealynnb

yotamama said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> I need to ask, how comes everyone seems to be getting early scans? I know for some it's because of bleeding, but that's not the case for all those getting their early scans right?
> 
> No fair. I want one lol!
> 
> I get an early scan due to 2 consecutive losses my last being in January. I am already high risk, now it's even worse :( Just be glad you don't have to do one. I usually can't make it past 6 weeks so I am freaking out over here! T-20 minutes....aaaahhhh!Click to expand...


I had 3 losses last year. Over here, they won't pay you special attention until you've had at least 3 losses close together.


----------



## Teilana

I think this has been asked but is anyone planning on cloth diapers? If you are looking for amazing wool covers and diapers, you should check out https://tinytunas.com/. It is a WAHM owned company and their wool and diapers are amazing. I have some wool pieces and a couple of diapers already and just ordered some more diapers from them.


----------



## kwynia

Nice pic Chelsea :)


----------



## Bookity

MrsKChicago said:


> Do you know if they do dating scans if you're confident on dating? I can tell you within a day in either direction when I conceived...

I was positive of my dates with both of my girls as we were ttc and was still given a scan at 8-10 weeks.


----------



## yotamama

Scan looked good! Measuring at 5 weeks 6 days which is right in line with my ovulation dates. So it looks like my due date will change to march 18, 2015. Keeping fingers crossed for more progress. I have another scan next week. I was so so so happy to see that flicker of the heartbeat, a normal sized yolk sac and to be measuring well. Breathing a sigh of relief, but we're not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Kaiecee

I crave tacos cheese pizza pretty much all the stuff I shouldn't eat


----------



## bdb84

I'm getting an early scan due to my past miscarriage and to date me as well because I can be within 3-5 days of my projected O date.


----------



## mummy3

Cute scan pics!

Nausea is minging, very ready for it to be time for it to go! I'm lucky my hubby is really good at being understanding.

I had an early scan this time, my OB just wanted to see after I had had the pelvic scan for other reasons showing what looked to be a gestational sac, on her machine she just saw thickened lining so interested for Saturday! I'll get another on Saturday and then one the following Tuesday with my pap. Last pregnancy there was upwards of 20 scans between my OB and perinatology so I was very busy!


----------



## NHKate

I get early scans because of recurrent losses. At my OB/midwife's clinic, they would not normally offer an ultrasound this early unless there's a reason (bleeding, history of losses, etc). I don't usually get past 6 weeks either (except for my daughter, of course; and now this pregnancy), so since my scan was at 7 weeks 1 day and everything looked good, I'm trying to be hopeful this time around. I've had 6 losses, so it's good to have reassurance that things are actually going well for a change!

I don't work in an office. I'm a Hospice nurse, and keeping it a secret from my supervisor is impossible. I need to let them know to make sure I won't be sent to see patients with shingles, things like that. The rest of my team does not know yet, only my team leader and the Hospice director.

I seem to be getting sick - not sure if I've got a cold or if it's allergies but I'm congested and coughing. It's no fun, especially when it's on top of pregnancy exhaustion and nausea. For some reason, the nausea was a lot better today - don't know if I should be happy or worried. Anyway, on the bright side, being so congested, I can't smell things as much as I was, so I'm not gagging every time I go near the garbage or dishwasher.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Today has convinced me that I'm not going to avoid the morning sickness altogether. I'm not feeling too terrible, and I hope it doesn't get bad, but I'm definitely a bit off, and I couldn't bring myself to try to eat the cheeseburger I heated up for lunch.


----------



## Bookity

Had an ever present nausea for the last few days. Not boding well for me. Boo!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Less then 24 hours till my scan! I am so excited, nervous, terrified! FX I see a baby measuring to dates with a beautiful HB in my womb. The fact that I am nauseas 24/7 and soo tired has to be a good sign right?!?


----------



## Loozle

Aww, cute scan pic Chelsea! :happydance: dan-o congrats on a good scan! I'm sure baby will catch up and more by the next one :happydance:
Good luck for your scan foxycleopatra!

Afm, I was sick twice before 7am, which is great since I'm spending the day at a children's farm with ds2, a friend and her little girl who is the same age as ds2. She doesn't know I'm pregnant so I'm hoping that I don't get sick while we're there, as there will be no way to hide it from her! I'm also hoping that my clothes will be able to hide my little bloat/bump from her.. We'll see I guess!


----------



## klink

Did anyone ever have pain in the ovary area when you moved to fast or sneezed or something? I had it yesterday and it felt like someone would pull on my left ovary real hard. :/ Do you guys think there's a chance of an ectopic? But would I even have symptoms that early? Now it seems fine, just a dull somewhat crampy feeling every now and then.


----------



## dan-o

chelsealynnb said:


> Here is my little bean! Heartbeat was 154 <3 Measuring 8 weeks

Fab news hun, lovely little bean, so cute! 



katestar53 said:


> Hey ladies, would love to join this thread! Im due the 16th March (our wedding anniversary) with baby number 2. I've had three loses since January and this is the furthest I've come so far. I've had some recurrent miscarriage testing and one if my blood tests came back slightly abnormal so am on baby aspirin and just started HCG injections today to support the pregnancy. I had a scan last week at 5 weeks & saw the sac & yolk. Had another today & the heartbeat was seen!!! Am feeling a lot more positive about this one so fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Am looking forward to getting to know you all some more Xxx

Hi, welcome aboard!! 



Foxycleopatra said:


> Less then 24 hours till my scan! I am so excited, nervous, terrified! FX I see a baby measuring to dates with a beautiful HB in my womb. The fact that I am nauseas 24/7 and soo tired has to be a good sign right?!?

Good luck hun!! Your symptoms deffo sound reassuringly unpleasant to me lol :haha:



klink said:


> Did anyone ever have pain in the ovary area when you moved to fast or sneezed or something? I had it yesterday and it felt like someone would pull on my left ovary real hard. :/ Do you guys think there's a chance of an ectopic? But would I even have symptoms that early? Now it seems fine, just a dull somewhat crampy feeling every now and then.

Yeah I get this now and again, think some of it is ligament pain from our growing tummies!



Loozle said:


> Aww, cute scan pic Chelsea! :happydance: dan-o congrats on a good scan! I'm sure baby will catch up and more by the next one :happydance:
> Good luck for your scan foxycleopatra!
> 
> Afm, I was sick twice before 7am, which is great since I'm spending the day at a children's farm with ds2, a friend and her little girl who is the same age as ds2. She doesn't know I'm pregnant so I'm hoping that I don't get sick while we're there, as there will be no way to hide it from her! I'm also hoping that my clothes will be able to hide my little bloat/bump from her.. We'll see I guess!

I was supposed to be going out for the day today too, but I think I'm gonna have to bail out. 
Kids can't stand the blazing sun really, my littlest one has post vax fever and diarrhoea, plus I feel like hell on a stick :haha:


----------



## klink

Ok good. I'm freaking out over nothing once again haha. Won't have my first doc appointment for bloodwork until the 12th of August :/


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Midwife phoned me this morning and I have my booking appointment for next Wednesday :)


----------



## frenchie35

Had a peek at the little bean today: measuring on schedule at 6w4d. It's a photo of a print-out, so not great quality, but it does have the heartbeat!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0511-1.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dan-o

Aww congrats on the fab scan hun, so cute!


----------



## NellyLou

klink said:


> Did anyone ever have pain in the ovary area when you moved to fast or sneezed or something? I had it yesterday and it felt like someone would pull on my left ovary real hard. :/ Do you guys think there's a chance of an ectopic? But would I even have symptoms that early? Now it seems fine, just a dull somewhat crampy feeling every now and then.

Yes, especially when I'm laying flat and I sneeze! I think a few girls discussed this earlier in the thread so it must be common. I had the same thing with my first.

Love all the scan pics!!!


----------



## bdb84

I get "ovary pain" as well, too. I'm sure it's not exactly in my ovary, but it sure does feel like it. 

Frenchie, I'm glad the scan went well. <3


----------



## Elphabaa77

On the early scan question, I mostly got an early scan because I was under the care of my Reproductive Endocrinologist. I am sure my PCOS and luteal phase defect (aka low progesterone) influenced the early scan, but it seems pretty standard when you are in the care of a Reproductive Endocrinologist. I had the first scan last Tuesday at 7w1d, and I have a second scan this coming Tuesday when I should be 9w1d. Then I will be released to my new OBGYN. However, since becoming pregnant we have discovered I am diabetic. (PCOS causes insulin resistance which makes PCOS women at higher risk for type 2 diabetes) So that 'automagically' makes me high risk, as if my age (almost 37) didn't already. So I foresee a lot more scans in my future. My diabetic educator seems to think they'll check on baby through ultrasound at least once a month. I am SURE my insurance will just LOVE THAT! I hope they pay, because I know from past experience they charge $500 per ultrasound at my OBGYN's office. My prior idiot OBGYN is in the same office and ordered an ultrasound for me during a Clomid cycle... 4 days AFTER I ovulated. Kind of pointless then and I had high deductible insurance back then. It sucked.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I have PCOS too and am insulin resistant. I had GD with my son but after he was born they did another sugar test and told me I was okay for now, just to watch my diet and maintain my weight. It took us 8 rounds of fertility treatments with the RE last time and this time it just happened, complete accident! Gotta love God's timing! 

Okay ladies, I need help! My brother and his wife were 27 weeks pregnant at the beginning of July. For no reason that thang doctor can find, she started having pains and then realized she hadn't felt the baby move at all for a while. They went to the ED and unfortunately they could not find a HB. She delivered a perfect little girl into the arms of Jesus on July 2nd. They have done all kinds of tests on my SILand they just got the autopsy results, no cause that they can find at all. 

What I need help with is how on earth do I tell then that DH and I are having another baby? We've told the rest of our family and they know not to say anything, but I want to be the one to tell him and not that he heard from someone who can't keep their mouth shut! He lives 13 hours away so it can't be in person. Any help at all would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## twinkie2

IluvRedskins-I'm so sorry about your brother's loss, how awful :cry: I wish I had some advice for you, but I'm sure hearing the news from you will be what he'd want most. It may be hard as things are so recent, but there isn't a lot you can do. You may want to express your concerns about not wanting to upset them, but also you don't want to make them feel bad and hide it. Men usually want you to just be completely upfront. No matter when or how you give your news, I'm sure it will be hard for both him and his wife, but if they love, they will be happy for you regardless. What a tough situation, so sorry you all have to deal with this.


----------



## Elphabaa77

IluvRedskins said:


> I have PCOS too and am insulin resistant. I had GD with my son but after he was born they did another sugar test and told me I was okay for now, just to watch my diet and maintain my weight. It took us 8 rounds of fertility treatments with the RE last time and this time it just happened, complete accident! Gotta love God's timing!
> 
> Okay ladies, I need help! My brother and his wife were 27 weeks pregnant at the beginning of July. For no reason that thang doctor can find, she started having pains and then realized she hadn't felt the baby move at all for a while. They went to the ED and unfortunately they could not find a HB. She delivered a perfect little girl into the arms of Jesus on July 2nd. They have done all kinds of tests on my SILand they just got the autopsy results, no cause that they can find at all.
> 
> What I need help with is how on earth do I tell then that DH and I are having another baby? We've told the rest of our family and they know not to say anything, but I want to be the one to tell him and not that he heard from someone who can't keep their mouth shut! He lives 13 hours away so it can't be in person. Any help at all would be great! Thanks in advance!

After a number of rounds of clomid and an IUI cycle, we actually got pregnant without any assistance. Complete surprise. I only took a pregnancy test because I just kind of felt off and I was supposed to run a 5K the next day. Figured I better just double check. Then there it was, my first EVER positive pregnancy test. 


As for your brother and his wife, perhaps you give them a little more time to deal with their very tragic reality before you tell them. I am sure your brother will be happy for you. I know the situations are different, but look back on when you were going through all of your fertility treatments and likely feeling like you might never get pregnant. I am guessing it was very hard for you to hear about others falling pregnant, especially when it was easy and unexpected. BUT I also bet that in most cases, you were happy for them. You were hurting, but probably not so much that you would begrudge everybody else's pregnancies. Right? Going off my own situation and trust me, I was REALLY bitter about a lot of things. Friends and family would walk on egg shells around me if they were pregnant... I was always the last to know because they were afraid they'd break me. I HATED it! 

I am sure it will be a 'similar' process with your brother and his wife. They will always be hurting for this beautiful miracle they lost way too early. It probably won't get easier, but they'll get better at managing their grief. So maybe just give them a little more time to process their own grief, but then do tell him. He'll probably be more hurt that you didn't. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies hope you are al well. Had beta hcg today and it's less than one so definitely a miscarriage. 
Happy and healthy nine months to you all. X x


----------



## dan-o

Sportysgirl, I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

Iluv, so sorry for the loss of your niece, how awful :( :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

IluvRedskins said:


> I have PCOS too and am insulin resistant. I had GD with my son but after he was born they did another sugar test and told me I was okay for now, just to watch my diet and maintain my weight. It took us 8 rounds of fertility treatments with the RE last time and this time it just happened, complete accident! Gotta love God's timing!
> 
> Okay ladies, I need help! My brother and his wife were 27 weeks pregnant at the beginning of July. For no reason that thang doctor can find, she started having pains and then realized she hadn't felt the baby move at all for a while. They went to the ED and unfortunately they could not find a HB. She delivered a perfect little girl into the arms of Jesus on July 2nd. They have done all kinds of tests on my SILand they just got the autopsy results, no cause that they can find at all.
> 
> What I need help with is how on earth do I tell then that DH and I are having another baby? We've told the rest of our family and they know not to say anything, but I want to be the one to tell him and not that he heard from someone who can't keep their mouth shut! He lives 13 hours away so it can't be in person. Any help at all would be great! Thanks in advance!

It can depend on the person's personality/mindset how they take that news. I found out I was expecting my second one month after the funeral for my precious little niece who my brother and SIL lost around 26 weeks (she had numerous heart/organ complications). I was so scared to tell them, but when I gave my brother the news he was over the moon for me.

Also sort of different situation, but my sister has wanted a baby for the last seven years and she told me she hates to be kept out of the loop on baby related things because people are trying to protect her feelings. She says that just hurts her more.

If you feel they need a little more time to grieve, give them time. If you think this news might help brighten their lives right now, then share. I'm sorry I'm not more helpful. Feels like there's no 100% right answer in this situation. Hugs xx


----------



## Bookity

Sorry I should mention also that I was about 12 weeks along before we announced our pregnancy. Only a handful of close people knew before that. So it wasn't immediate when I told them.


----------



## Bookity

sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies hope you are al well. Had beta hcg today and it's less than one so definitely a miscarriage.
> Happy and healthy nine months to you all. X x

So sorry sweetie. Hope you can get back in first tri with a sticky bean very soon. Hugs xx


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks ladies! It's only been 2 1/2 weeks since the memorial service but my brother and I are close, so I'm sure I'll have to tell him in the next day or two. 

Sportsygirl, so sorry!!!


----------



## katestar53

So sorry Sportygirl, sending big hugs Xxx


----------



## mummy3

Big hugs sportysgirl:hugs::hugs:

Iluvredskins, I'm so sorry hun :(:hugs::hugs: I think I would tell your brother in person and sooner rather than later, to give them the chance to process it before you get far along:hugs::hugs:

Those that are nauseous/sick, anyone get it worse in the evening rather than the morning?


----------



## crystal8

I get nausea more in the afternoons/evenings. I'm still not getting a lot, but when I do it's after 2pm and/or around 9pm.


----------



## mummy3

Crystal, 9pm is a rough time here too, mornings can be manageable but evenings are nasty. 

Man its so hot here, even the AC isn't touching it! I swear pregnancy turns women into radiators!!

Anyone planning their stroller yet?


----------



## lucy1

So I went straight to A&E this afternoon since I'm back in England and after 3 long hours I was given a drip for dehydration (my fault for not drinking enough water on my flight!) and offered a scan next Wednesday.

Gyne examined me and took blood. Hcg is 'as to be expected in early pregnancy' and she asked me to come back on Friday for a comparison. She also said my cervix was tightly closed and she couldn't locate a bleeding source in my vagina.

Have a private scan booked for tomorrow morning so I'm still going to go to that although I don't think it will be good news. I'm still bleeding moderately with tiny clots (quarter the size of a penny, like droplets) so I'm terrified I already lost the baby which is why my cervix is closed.

I also stupidly took a cb digi and it said 2-3 weeks so I fear my levels aren't as good as she thinks considering I got my bfp at 3w3d.


----------



## mummy3

Lucy:hugs: Its so scary but there are other causes of early bleeding, a couple of us have had prior subchorionics for example:hugs: Its a good sign the cervix is closed, maybe your pee was more dilute after the IV:hugs: Thinking of you for tomorrow hun:hugs:


----------



## Menelly

Pregnant people problems:

Used DoTerra essential oils to help get rid of my headache that has been killing me for most of the day.

The smells of said oils are now making me want to puke. And my toddler is awake, so I can't go shower.

WAAAH!


----------



## dan-o

Lucy good you are back, did she say what the levels are? Everything tightly crossed for yor scan x


----------



## dan-o

Menelly said:


> Pregnant people problems:
> 
> Used DoTerra essential oils to help get rid of my headache that has been killing me for most of the day.
> 
> The smells of said oils are now making me want to puke. And my toddler is awake, so I can't go shower.
> 
> WAAAH!

:rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Oh dear Menelly:haha:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Hello Everyone!
I am new to the March-Mallows. I am due March 6th! And I just had my first ultrasound yesterday to see my healthy little bean. My main symptom is nausea and fatigue. No vomiting yet though, which I am happy about.:thumbup:


----------



## Zara_x

Heyy ladies, when did everyone's symptoms get worse or start really? 
At the minute I just feel really tired all the time like I could sleep for days lol

I know it's early but just wondered? Xx


----------



## Menelly

It's really not my day. LOL. As I closed my eyes for a few min to deal with nausea and headache... my toddler ate a box of crayons. Seriously, she ate like 8 of them. She has "crayon crumbs" all around her mouth and all over her arms and there aren't even chunks left on the floor. If she ate a box of crayons, do I still need to make her lunch?


----------



## DrMum

IluvRedskins said:


> Okay ladies, I need help! My brother and his wife were 27 weeks pregnant at the beginning of July. For no reason that thang doctor can find, she started having pains and then realized she hadn't felt the baby move at all for a while. They went to the ED and unfortunately they could not find a HB. She delivered a perfect little girl into the arms of Jesus on July 2nd. They have done all kinds of tests on my SILand they just got the autopsy results, no cause that they can find at all.
> 
> What I need help with is how on earth do I tell then that DH and I are having another baby? We've told the rest of our family and they know not to say anything, but I want to be the one to tell him and not that he heard from someone who can't keep their mouth shut! He lives 13 hours away so it can't be in person. Any help at all would be great! Thanks in advance!

Maybe I can help a little with this. We had this exact situation in March when I was 34 weeks pregnant with our little girl. Overnight she died and I ended up delivering by c section as she was transverse. There are no words for me to describe the total shock and devastation that followed her loss. The crazy leaky boobs and no baby to feed, the c section scar breaking down and becoming infected, the awful awful sleepless nights of dreams and hearing phantom babies crying, the darkest days I have ever known in my life.
All around me the girls who were pregnant at the same time as me continued with their healthy pregnancies and I was of course delighted for them, but suddenly no one could make eye contact with me. Moms with new babies scuttled away or crossed the street from me. It felt as though they were scared they would "catch" this horrific affliction from me. 

The people who were totally normal were such a breath of fresh air. It's not as though they were reminding me of my beautiful dead daughter, trust me I had not forgotten! They recognized that in no way did we want THEIR child. We wanted OUR child. They were straight up about things and recognized that the people who didn't keep us in the loop with their kids or pregnancies actually hurt us more. My wonderful best friend did more for us than I can ever explain. She was there to listen, to talk. She talks about my baby by name and isn't scared to mention her.

If this whole awful time can given me one new skill it is to help other people who have experienced stillbirth and those who support them. Your brother will be delighted for you. No one who is in this club wants to be a member and none of us wish for any new members. We just survive.

Sorry this is long, but it's something I have lived and I know that silence and trying to protect those of us who have experienced stillbirth actually makes it harder. I hope this is helpful to even just one person in the world. When you have the conversation with your brother talk about their baby by name and don't be scared to mention the stillbirth. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## DrMum

Menelly said:


> If she ate a box of crayons, do I still need to make her lunch?

Menelly you crack me up!!!! :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Welcome Alyssa:flower: Congrats on your bean!

Drmum:hugs:

Menelly, just give her a smaller lunch :rofl:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Zara_x said:


> Heyy ladies, when did everyone's symptoms get worse or start really?
> At the minute I just feel really tired all the time like I could sleep for days lol
> 
> I know it's early but just wondered? Xx

I had a few symptoms from the start - sore breasts, heartburn, mild stuff. I'm 8 weeks today, and it's only this past week or so that I'm starting to develop some mild nausea, a total aversion to meat (so inconvenient!), low stamina, and fatigue. I'm hoping it fades after the first trimester...

Menelly, I bet it makes the next diaper change a lot more interesting! 

We're looking at booking a cruise in a couple months. Neither of us has been on a cruise before, but my sister in law took one when she was pregnant, and she really really recommends it. It sounds like a nice, relaxing trip, and just think how much I'll save on alcohol ;) I just need to clear it with the midwife next week before I commit to anything. Anyone here cruised pregnant?


----------



## Elphabaa77

Zara_x said:


> Heyy ladies, when did everyone's symptoms get worse or start really?
> At the minute I just feel really tired all the time like I could sleep for days lol
> 
> I know it's early but just wondered? Xx

Honestly, besides the pure exhaustion and occasional sore breasts, I feel fine. I haven't had spotting, I haven't had much cramping. The cramping I did have mostly came for about a week during my 6th week. I have been trying to eat 5-6 small meals through out the day instead of 3 big meals. Mainly because I am diabetic, but I was also told it helps to ward off some of the morning sickness. So I have had some small bouts of nausea, but nothing major. I have so few symptoms that it makes me really nervous. We saw our baby and heard a strong heart beat of 143 last Tuesday when I was 7w1d. Baby measured spot on with my due date and everything looked great, but I am still feeling paranoid. Thankfully I have another scan this coming Tuesday before being released from my Reproductive Endocrinologist to my OBGYN 'officially.' 

Maybe I am just a lucky one? My Mom and Sister both had very little morning sickness. My Mom is a registered nurse and didn't even know she was pregnant with my sister until a routine physical. She found out from the doctor she was 5 months pregnant at that point.


----------



## Menelly

MrsKChicago said:


> Zara_x said:
> 
> 
> Heyy ladies, when did everyone's symptoms get worse or start really?
> At the minute I just feel really tired all the time like I could sleep for days lol
> 
> I know it's early but just wondered? Xx
> 
> Menelly, I bet it makes the next diaper change a lot more interesting!
> 
> We're looking at booking a cruise in a couple months. Neither of us has been on a cruise before, but my sister in law took one when she was pregnant, and she really really recommends it. It sounds like a nice, relaxing trip, and just think how much I'll save on alcohol ;) I just need to clear it with the midwife next week before I commit to anything. Anyone here cruised pregnant?Click to expand...

Fortunately, she's mostly potty trained. :) But that'll still be interesting! LOL

I have never cruised, let alone while pregnant. But I bet it's a lot of fun! :)


----------



## mummy3

I'm not sure when my symptoms started, probably about 3 weeks, I had a positive test a week before AF was due but may have conceived earlier in my cycle than usual, will need to have the scan first to see. In other pregnancies though it was pretty early, around 4 weeks for nausea mainly.

Not tried a cruise but did fly at 30 weeks with my 3rd, it was fun travelling! Have been on cruises in the past and as long as you don't get sea sick it should be very relaxing:thumbup:

Crayon poop :rofl:


----------



## Elphabaa77

MrsKChicago said:


> We're looking at booking a cruise in a couple months. Neither of us has been on a cruise before, but my sister in law took one when she was pregnant, and she really really recommends it. It sounds like a nice, relaxing trip, and just think how much I'll save on alcohol ;) I just need to clear it with the midwife next week before I commit to anything. Anyone here cruised pregnant?

Not cruising, but we're headed to the Dominican Republic for a week in early September. After over 2 years of trying to get pregnant and putting our life on hold so we had money for fertility treatments, we just decided to say heck with it. So last January, with our tax return, we booked this trip to the Dominican Republic. Never in a million YEARS did I expect to be pregnant when we went. We booked at an all-inclusive, adults only resort in Punta Cana. Now it appears hubby will be the one indulging in all of the free booze while I am clinging to my bottled water! :drunk:

I am just thankful I will be officially out of the first trimester when we leave. They say the safest time to fly is the second trimester. I would imagine the same recommendation would be true for cruises since it has to do with the possibility of complications and the ability to get you to appropriate medical personnel. First trimester the risk of miscarriage is highest, third trimester the risk of going into labor is highest. Some airlines even require a doctor's note if you are flying in the third trimester stating that you have been evaluated and show no signs of going into labor. (Or something like that. I was reading about it on American Airlines website.)

Many people recommend 'babymoons' though! We just happened to have ours planned before we even knew there would be a baby.


----------



## HopefulInNL

I'm not going on cruise, but that sounds amazing! We had literally just booked our trip to Vegas, one week before we got a positive test. So, in October I will be in Vegas while pregnant...should still be fun even though I can't drink!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad I'm not the only one planning a babymoon :) I went on a trip in May and volunteered to take a later flight in exchange for an airline credit, so I have until next May to use it. I can't imagine wanting to fly with an infant or in the third trimester, and I've always wanted to go on a cruise, so I think it'll be good timing. I'd be somewhere between 18 and 22 weeks, depending which one we choose. As far as I know, I don't get seasick, but I've never been out in the sea on a big ship like this before. If I can't escape the cold in January (which is basically my favorite vacation), escaping in October will have to do!

I think we may be on the boat for Halloween, for one of the cruises. I wonder if they do anything special!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Ooooo I love Halloween! What fun would it be to be on a cruise at Halloween! Maybe they'll have a masquerade ball or something. :thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

Menelly said:


> It's really not my day. LOL. As I closed my eyes for a few min to deal with nausea and headache... my toddler ate a box of crayons. Seriously, she ate like 8 of them. She has "crayon crumbs" all around her mouth and all over her arms and there aren't even chunks left on the floor. If she ate a box of crayons, do I still need to make her lunch?

Next poo will be interesting for sure!!


----------



## DrMum

Oh and re the crayon poop...my son ate crayons a while back. If you use baby oil it takes the colour off their bum.... See the useful stuff moms know...! The waxy poop floats though, just so you know....


----------



## mariemongrain

Zara_x said:


> Heyy ladies, when did everyone's symptoms get worse or start really?
> At the minute I just feel really tired all the time like I could sleep for days lol
> 
> I know it's early but just wondered? Xx


Hi,
I am almost at 9 weeks and I still feel the same as before: no nausea but I started some indigestion this week (just not feeling right after eating junk food), my breast are still just sore a little bit (like after ovulation), and I have not noticed them getting bigger yet, I am still tired and take many naps or long naps. Other than that, nothing yet. 

I was able to reach the obgyn for an appointment, which I will get after my trip to Europe on August 12th. I will be 11 weeks and a half. It seems far for a first appointment. But oh well, nothing seems off at the moment. Does anyone have any tip for a 7 hour flight?

Thank you!


----------



## Bookity

:rofl:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Elphabaa77 said:


> Ooooo I love Halloween! What fun would it be to be on a cruise at Halloween! Maybe they'll have a masquerade ball or something. :thumbup:

I love Halloween, but we can never think of anything good to do so we end up sitting at home giving out candy every year  My first thought about the Halloween cruise was "Oh, we'd miss Halloween at home!" but then I realized that our Halloweens at home are really nothing special, so why not try Halloween at sea? I'm sure I can find an easy to pack, comfy costume. I think Halloween is a sea day on that cruise, too. This is the more expensive, longest of the 3 I'm looking at, so DH may nix it in favor of shorter and cheaper, though...


----------



## dan-o

DrMum said:


> Oh and re the crayon poop...my son ate crayons a while back. If you use baby oil it takes the colour off their bum.... See the useful stuff moms know...! The waxy poop floats though, just so you know....

:rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Drmum you're so right :rofl:


----------



## kealz

Bookity said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> It's really not my day. LOL. As I closed my eyes for a few min to deal with nausea and headache... my toddler ate a box of crayons. Seriously, she ate like 8 of them. She has "crayon crumbs" all around her mouth and all over her arms and there aren't even chunks left on the floor. If she ate a box of crayons, do I still need to make her lunch?
> 
> I was nearly crying laughing at this!!! :D This is so something my ds would do!Click to expand...


----------



## missfrick

sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies hope you are al well. Had beta hcg today and it's less than one so definitely a miscarriage.
> Happy and healthy nine months to you all. X x

So sorry sportysgirl I hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## kealz

Elphabaa77 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> "They say the safest time to fly is the second trimester. First trimester the risk of miscarriage is highest, third trimester the risk of going into labor is highest."
> 
> :( I'm flying to Disney on Monday! From UK to Paris, only an hour flight but I didn't know flying increases risk?!! :( The trip was booked last year for the whole family.Click to expand...


----------



## Elphabaa77

kealz said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> "They say the safest time to fly is the second trimester. First trimester the risk of miscarriage is highest, third trimester the risk of going into labor is highest."
> 
> :( I'm flying to Disney on Monday! From UK to Paris, only an hour flight but I didn't know flying increases risk?!! :( The trip was booked last year for the whole family.Click to expand...

I don't think it 'increases' your risk to fly. They are just saying that if you are going to have a miscarriage it will probably happen first trimester. If you are going to go into preterm labor, it will probably happen third trimester. The flying part doesn't have anything to do with it... but if you are in the middle of a flight and contractions do start... or you have other complications like what can happen with preeclampsia (seizures) there is no way to get you prompt medical attention. The flying itself doesn't increase the risk... although I have read in some places that the pressure can lead to contractions. Not sure if that is true or not? It's just not recommended to fly in the third trimester and the first trimester is a dicey subject, although many women do fly in the first trimester.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Elphabaa77 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> "They say the safest time to fly is the second trimester. First trimester the risk of miscarriage is highest, third trimester the risk of going into labor is highest."
> 
> :( I'm flying to Disney on Monday! From UK to Paris, only an hour flight but I didn't know flying increases risk?!! :( The trip was booked last year for the whole family.Click to expand...

There's no specific risk to the baby from flying, in all the research I've done. Pregnant women fly all the time. What does pose a risk is dehydration (never noticed a problem, but apparently common when flying?) and circulation - I don't know if this applies so much in the first trimester, but they advise getting up and walking around, and wearing support hose if flying while pregnant. And of course, you may be super uncomfortable, especially if you have nausea. If there was a risk just from being in the air, flight attendants would never have babies. I think the highest risk part is just that you're already at the highest risk for a miscarriage in the first trimester, and it would be really extra difficult to have one halfway through a transatlantic flight. Especially for just an hour flight, I don't see why there'd be any problem! 

I do tend to take the third trimester warnings pretty seriously, since my SIL went into labor out of nowhere during week 28 of a totally uneventful, low risk pregnancy. You won't catch me too far from a good hospital in the last couple months!


----------



## bdb84

IluvRedskins said:


> Okay ladies, I need help! My brother and his wife were 27 weeks pregnant at the beginning of July. For no reason that thang doctor can find, she started having pains and then realized she hadn't felt the baby move at all for a while. They went to the ED and unfortunately they could not find a HB. She delivered a perfect little girl into the arms of Jesus on July 2nd. They have done all kinds of tests on my SILand they just got the autopsy results, no cause that they can find at all.
> 
> What I need help with is how on earth do I tell then that DH and I are having another baby? We've told the rest of our family and they know not to say anything, but I want to be the one to tell him and not that he heard from someone who can't keep their mouth shut! He lives 13 hours away so it can't be in person. Any help at all would be great! Thanks in advance!

I am so sorry for their loss. That is absolutely heartbreaking :( You've been given a lot of great advice, so I really cannot elaborate any more on that.. except, I would tell your brother only and have him tell his wife when he feels is the best time. 



sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies hope you are al well. Had beta hcg today and it's less than one so definitely a miscarriage.
> Happy and healthy nine months to you all. X x

I'm so sorry :(



lucy1 said:


> So I went straight to A&E this afternoon since I'm back in England and after 3 long hours I was given a drip for dehydration (my fault for not drinking enough water on my flight!) and offered a scan next Wednesday.
> 
> Gyne examined me and took blood. Hcg is 'as to be expected in early pregnancy' and she asked me to come back on Friday for a comparison. She also said my cervix was tightly closed and she couldn't locate a bleeding source in my vagina.
> 
> Have a private scan booked for tomorrow morning so I'm still going to go to that although I don't think it will be good news. I'm still bleeding moderately with tiny clots (quarter the size of a penny, like droplets) so I'm terrified I already lost the baby which is why my cervix is closed.
> 
> I also stupidly took a cb digi and it said 2-3 weeks so I fear my levels aren't as good as she thinks considering I got my bfp at 3w3d.

My fingers are crossed for you.



DrMum said:


> Maybe I can help a little with this. We had this exact situation in March when I was 34 weeks pregnant with our little girl. Overnight she died and I ended up delivering by c section as she was transverse. There are no words for me to describe the total shock and devastation that followed her loss. The crazy leaky boobs and no baby to feed, the c section scar breaking down and becoming infected, the awful awful sleepless nights of dreams and hearing phantom babies crying, the darkest days I have ever known in my life.
> All around me the girls who were pregnant at the same time as me continued with their healthy pregnancies and I was of course delighted for them, but suddenly no one could make eye contact with me. Moms with new babies scuttled away or crossed the street from me. It felt as though they were scared they would "catch" this horrific affliction from me.
> 
> The people who were totally normal were such a breath of fresh air. It's not as though they were reminding me of my beautiful dead daughter, trust me I had not forgotten! They recognized that in no way did we want THEIR child. We wanted OUR child. They were straight up about things and recognized that the people who didn't keep us in the loop with their kids or pregnancies actually hurt us more. My wonderful best friend did more for us than I can ever explain. She was there to listen, to talk. She talks about my baby by name and isn't scared to mention her.
> 
> If this whole awful time can given me one new skill it is to help other people who have experienced stillbirth and those who support them. Your brother will be delighted for you. No one who is in this club wants to be a member and none of us wish for any new members. We just survive.
> 
> Sorry this is long, but it's something I have lived and I know that silence and trying to protect those of us who have experienced stillbirth actually makes it harder. I hope this is helpful to even just one person in the world. When you have the conversation with your brother talk about their baby by name and don't be scared to mention the stillbirth. Good luck!! :hugs:

I'm so sorry you had to endure this kind of pain. :(


----------



## bdb84

AFM- I about had a heart attack earlier. I took another FRER to ease my anxiety and for the first 30 seconds only one line showed up! Then the second line became noticeable, but it was incredibly faint. 

I freaked out thinking I was losing the baby.

Turns out, it was the CONTROL line that was so faint. I did some googling and apparently when your hcg is really high, it will steal the dye from the control line to darken your test line.

Whew. Crisis averted.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

What is everyone's opinion on ultrasounds? I had one at 5 weeks. I'm going to have another at 8 weeks. I've got people barking at me left & right saying that too many during the first trimester is "dangerous." They can "cause down syndrome." Blah blah blah. 

Is there any truth to this?


----------



## MrsKChicago

sn0wbunnie said:


> What is everyone's opinion on ultrasounds? I had one at 5 weeks. I'm going to have another at 8 weeks. I've got people barking at me left & right saying that too many during the first trimester is "dangerous." They can "cause down syndrome." Blah blah blah.
> 
> Is there any truth to this?

I have yet to see any actual scientific evidence that there's any risk in first trimester ultrasounds. Down Syndrome is a chromosomal abnormality - it's programmed into the baby's genes from the start, nothing you do or don't do during pregnancy could possibly cause it. Some people just love a good conspiracy theory...


----------



## Menelly

sn0wbunnie said:


> What is everyone's opinion on ultrasounds? I had one at 5 weeks. I'm going to have another at 8 weeks. I've got people barking at me left & right saying that too many during the first trimester is "dangerous." They can "cause down syndrome." Blah blah blah.
> 
> Is there any truth to this?

There is literally no way an ultrasound can cause Downs. Downs is caused by one of the gamete cells having an extra 21st chromosome (usually the egg). That's decided at the time of conception. Absolutely nothing you can do during pregnancy will add extra chromosomes after sperm meets egg. You're fine. :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Wait... I'm sorry. Not down syndrome. Autism. A few people I know are saying it causes autism.


----------



## Menelly

sn0wbunnie said:


> Wait... I'm sorry. Not down syndrome. Autism. A few people I know are saying it causes autism.

I've heard that theory too. That said:

I'm the Autistic daughter of an Autistic, the niece of an Autistic, the mother of an Autistic, the sister of an Autistic. And I'll be getting all my ultrasounds, tyvm. ;)

It's genes.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Menelly said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> Wait... I'm sorry. Not down syndrome. Autism. A few people I know are saying it causes autism.
> 
> I've heard that theory too. That said:
> 
> I'm the Autistic daughter of an Autistic, the niece of an Autistic, the mother of an Autistic, the sister of an Autistic. And I'll be getting all my ultrasounds, tyvm. ;)
> 
> It's genes.Click to expand...

Yeah, although there's no clear scientific consensus, I think the evidence really points towards autism being genetic. People always like to have something to blame, though...


----------



## kealz

Thanks for the reassurance about the flying, ladies. :) x


----------



## missfrick

bdb84 said:


> AFM- I about had a heart attack earlier. I took another FRER to ease my anxiety and for the first 30 seconds only one line showed up! Then the second line became noticeable, but it was incredibly faint.
> 
> I freaked out thinking I was losing the baby.
> 
> Turns out, it was the CONTROL line that was so faint. I did some googling and apparently when your hcg is really high, it will steal the dye from the control line to darken your test line.
> 
> Whew. Crisis averted.

LOL I POAS today too, CB Digi, got my 3+, that should hold me over until my u/s Friday :D


----------



## madtowngirl

MrsKChicago said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> Wait... I'm sorry. Not down syndrome. Autism. A few people I know are saying it causes autism.
> 
> I've heard that theory too. That said:
> 
> I'm the Autistic daughter of an Autistic, the niece of an Autistic, the mother of an Autistic, the sister of an Autistic. And I'll be getting all my ultrasounds, tyvm. ;)
> 
> It's genes.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, although there's no clear scientific consensus, I think the evidence really points towards autism being genetic. People always like to have something to blame, though...Click to expand...

The most recent scientific studies do suggest that autism is indeed genetic, but of course, as you stated, people like to have something to blame. When it comes to diseases and conditions that we don't fully understand, people speculate. Unfortunately, poor reporting of scientific research contributes to it (e.g., a potential treatment for a specific type of cancer becomes "this scientist totally has the cure for cancer!")

AFM, not a whole lot new on the symptom front. I'm not quite sure if I'm being moody or if I'm just letting my fears get the better of me. I am terrified that at my u/s on Friday, there won't be a heartbeat or there will be some other bad news. Not feeling pregnant really is making my fear escalate.


----------



## missfrick

madtowngirl said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> Wait... I'm sorry. Not down syndrome. Autism. A few people I know are saying it causes autism.
> 
> I've heard that theory too. That said:
> 
> I'm the Autistic daughter of an Autistic, the niece of an Autistic, the mother of an Autistic, the sister of an Autistic. And I'll be getting all my ultrasounds, tyvm. ;)
> 
> It's genes.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, although there's no clear scientific consensus, I think the evidence really points towards autism being genetic. People always like to have something to blame, though...Click to expand...
> 
> The most recent scientific studies do suggest that autism is indeed genetic, but of course, as you stated, people like to have something to blame. When it comes to diseases and conditions that we don't fully understand, people speculate. Unfortunately, poor reporting of scientific research contributes to it (e.g., a potential treatment for a specific type of cancer becomes "this scientist totally has the cure for cancer!")
> 
> AFM, not a whole lot new on the symptom front. I'm not quite sure if I'm being moody or if I'm just letting my fears get the better of me. I am terrified that at my u/s on Friday, there won't be a heartbeat or there will be some other bad news. Not feeling pregnant really is making my fear escalate.Click to expand...

I'm feeling the same and my u/s is also Friday. You'll be one day ahead of me. :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## lsd2721

So what is everyone's plan on the coffee situation?! Are we giving up caffeine completely or just having one cup of coffee?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm having one cup in the morning (depending on what kind of coffee I have in the house, it's usually a bigger cup, more like 10 to 12 oz). A couple times a week if I'm really dragging or if I'm out to eat somewhere with no other good options, I'll have one caffeinated pop or iced tea. I'm still well under the limit, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## bdb84

I've always been a one cup of coffee kind of girl, but it's still very vital to my functioning in the mornings. I'm definitely not giving that up. I also allow myself a can of diet coke as well. I'm usually VERY caffienated on a daily basis, so cutting down to just two servings a day is a huge for me.


----------



## NellyLou

sn0wbunnie said:


> What is everyone's opinion on ultrasounds? I had one at 5 weeks. I'm going to have another at 8 weeks. I've got people barking at me left & right saying that too many during the first trimester is "dangerous." They can "cause down syndrome." Blah blah blah.
> 
> Is there any truth to this?

People are idiots. Ultrasounds can't possibly change the number of chromosomes... I'm pretty sure that is determined the instant the baby is conceived. Many people get many ultrasounds for many different reasons. My doctor is against 3d ultrasounds because they last so long and aren't usually advised by a doctor - they are just for fun. But he said traditional ultrasounds are fine. I had 7 during my first pregnancy.


----------



## NellyLou

sn0wbunnie said:


> Wait... I'm sorry. Not down syndrome. Autism. A few people I know are saying it causes autism.

Should have read the rest of the posts. Just my opinion, but I think people have become obsessed with finding a blame for autism. There may be more people being diagnosed with it, but I think people had it before and just weren't diagnosed if you know what I mean. Anyway, my point is I don't think ultrasounds cause autism.


----------



## lsd2721

NellyLou, I just want you to know how happy I am EVERYTIME I see your profile picture! It is just so darling!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Do any of you have any probs with blood circulation? What I mean by this is like every morning my whole body feels weird kind of like it feels if u say led on ur hand after a while it feels kinda numb if u get what I'm tryin to say it takes a little while for it to go back normal after wakin, I'm sure its down to the circulation, any tips on how to prevent it?


----------



## NellyLou

lsd2721 said:


> NellyLou, I just want you to know how happy I am EVERYTIME I see your profile picture! It is just so darling!

Lol, it makes me happy too!


----------



## bucherwurm

I didn't hear from the midwifes office again today, and I even called. I guess I will call my normal doctor and see what they say. 
I had some tile installed today for my bathroom renovation. Just grouting tomorrow and it will be another big part done.
As for coffee, I am not a coffee drinker, so I don't have to worry about that. I drink pop, but the most recent kind we got doesn't have caffeine, so no worries.


----------



## Laska5

So glad I'm not the only one not giving up caffeine! They help keep my migraines at bay!


----------



## lsd2721

I'm glad so many of y'all are still drinking caffeine! I want that one cup of coffee at least and I was feeling a bit bad that I was still doing it!


----------



## mommasquirrel

My EDD is March 14. So excited for the first check up in a week. Its still pretty surreal. Each morning I wake up and tell myself, you're gonna be a mommy in X months from now. Anyone else doing that? We've been trying two years and our first round of clomid worked. Im still in shock but a happy type of shock.


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> I'm glad so many of y'all are still drinking caffeine! I want that one cup of coffee at least and I was feeling a bit bad that I was still doing it!

There's already so much we have to give up. Why sacrifice something you don't have to? :coffee:


----------



## Bookity

Not giving up my coffee either!! One cup sometimes two a day. I make mine pretty weak too so really not worried.


----------



## Menelly

I'm giving up my coffee, but only for one reason: I can't give up my Ritalin without risking severe depression, and I figure there's a limit to how much stimulant I should have per day.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

OMG just under 3 hours till my scan...


----------



## mummy3

Good luck foxy!!

Absolutely no way I'm losing my coffee!!! I have more than one cup too..

Flying is more a dehydration/circulation thing as said, sensible planning and shouldn't be issues:thumbup:

I'm a proponent for genetics for autism. My older son has autism level 2 (the new system here is ASD 1,2 or 3) so in the middle of the spectrum and my 3 year old daughter has the same diagnosis, she was in a study at UCSDs autism center of excellence into signs of ASD earlier in development and my 1 year old has just started there. Its all through mine and hubbys family so I'm confident that's our answer. A lot though is there's more awareness. But also there's a fair bit of over diagnosis. Like everything else, when it comes to ultrasounds weigh up the pros and cons to each one.

Congrats mommasquirral!!

My 1 year old said "mama" today for the first time:cloud9:


----------



## cmr01

mommasquirrel said:


> My EDD is March 14. So excited for the first check up in a week. Its still pretty surreal. Each morning I wake up and tell myself, you're gonna be a mommy in X months from now. Anyone else doing that? We've been trying two years and our first round of clomid worked. Im still in shock but a happy type of shock.

I know what you mean, its my second but DH's 1st. My sons 5 now so it just feels all new all over again. There's so many new things available for kids now too so im pretty excited.


----------



## DrMum

Good luck foxy! My scan is first thing tomorrow morning too and by gosh I'm nervous!!

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just walked to the store (about 3/4 of a mile away, not a big deal for me) for dinner groceries, and now I don't have the energy to make dinner.  Pregnancy is so fun


----------



## kwynia

I think I might be out too :( pink spotting tonight and cramping, pretty sure it will be red and heavy in the morning.


----------



## Menelly

kwynia said:


> I think I might be out too :( pink spotting tonight and cramping, pretty sure it will be red and heavy in the morning.

Sorry Kwyn. FX for good news. Are you going to head in for a reassurance scan or anything?


----------



## mummy3

HUgs Kwin:hugs: Fx :hugs: Can you go and get checked out?

Good luck at all the upcoming scans:flower: I'm so nervous now for my next on Saturday! The nausea and vomiting this time around has been so so much worse than my other 5 kids:wacko:

Totally hear on the walking to go get dinner then be too exhausted for it! The joys!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I finally worked up the energy. It's not even like I had a labor intensive dinner planned, just macaroni and cheese, and DH grated the cheese. I'm now too worn out from stirring cheese sauce to fix myself a salad 

Kwynia, I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Bookity

Homemade Mac n cheese. Yumm.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bookity said:


> Homemade Mac n cheese. Yumm.

There are advantages to meat aversions! You can justify mac and cheese ;) Thank god bacon is still ok. I don't know what I'd do without bacon in my life...


----------



## DrMum

Ooh Mac n cheese sounds so good right now!! 

Has anyone else actually got out of bed in the middle of the night because they are soooooo hungry? Or just me ? (Desperately hoping not alone!)


----------



## MrsKChicago

DrMum said:


> Ooh Mac n cheese sounds so good right now!!
> 
> Has anyone else actually got out of bed in the middle of the night because they are soooooo hungry? Or just me ? (Desperately hoping not alone!)

Not yet, but we're late dinner eaters, so I'm sure that helps. I've brought cookies to bed with me once or twice, though :haha:


----------



## DrMum

MrsKChicago said:


> I've brought cookies to bed with me once or twice, though :haha:

Now that's the kind of plan I like!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd do it more often if it didn't make me thirsty and lead to me getting up to pee at 3am!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Scan is complete. It would appear I am carrying one little baby in my womb with a HB of 143bpm. 

The picture was so blurry and the tech barely zoomed in at all and has tried to back date me from 7w1d to 6w3d, which I know is impossible. Hubby was only home a few days that cycles (he was gone most of it for work) and I tracked ovulation plus that meant I got faint positives starting at 2dpo and a blaring positive on frer at 5dpo! So either his dates are wrong or this pregnancy will fail. I wouldn't mind 2 or 3 days max! For now I will stick with my dates till my 12 weeks scan.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet the tech's measurements were just inaccurate. By 7 weeks, a good heartbeat is a really strong indication that the pregnancy is viable.


----------



## Bookity

I find myself wanting starchy stuff. Potatoes, rice, and macaroni!!!! Yummy!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

MrsKChicago said:


> I bet the tech's measurements were just inaccurate. By 7 weeks, a good heartbeat is a really strong indication that the pregnancy is viable.

Thank you for replying. I was on the table for less then then 5 min. He barely said a word to me. He was in such a rush. I left feeling relieved that buby had a stong healthy heart beat but so deflated that he wouldn't even let me take a photo of the screen :-(


----------



## smawfl

I'm not drinking caffeine. I switched to decaff last pregnancy and while breastfeeding and never switched back so doesn't bother me really.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Foxycleopatra said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I bet the tech's measurements were just inaccurate. By 7 weeks, a good heartbeat is a really strong indication that the pregnancy is viable.
> 
> Thank you for replying. I was on the table for less then then 5 min. He barely said a word to me. He was in such a rush. I left feeling relieved that buby had a stong healthy heart beat but so deflated that he wouldn't even let me take a photo of the screen :-(Click to expand...

What a jerk. He's obviously never been pregnant...


----------



## dan-o

Foxycleopatra said:


> Scan is complete. It would appear I am carrying one little baby in my womb with a HB of 143bpm.
> 
> The picture was so blurry and the tech barely zoomed in at all and has tried to back date me from 7w1d to 6w3d, which I know is impossible. Hubby was only home a few days that cycles (he was gone most of it for work) and I tracked ovulation plus that meant I got faint positives starting at 2dpo and a blaring positive on frer at 5dpo! So either his dates are wrong or this pregnancy will fail. I wouldn't mind 2 or 3 days max! For now I will stick with my dates till my 12 weeks scan.

Foxy mine was EXACTLY the same. Rush job by a trainee, abdominal too. Dated me 6w3d (7mm) and I should have been 7w1d. 2 or 3 days wouldn't bother me either but 5 is a little unsettling. That said, both my boys were behind early on too. And I don't get an unviable feeling from this one, everything seems so normal to me. I'm also sticking with dates as I'm almost certain she didn't quite measure it at it's longest. We are talking 3-4mm difference between 6w3d and 7w1d! Time will tell, when are you going back? Mines a week on Monday :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Double post lol


----------



## dan-o

kwynia said:


> I think I might be out too :( pink spotting tonight and cramping, pretty sure it will be red and heavy in the morning.

Pink isn't too alarming, always scary to see anything tho! Hopefully it's just random first tri spotting, how are things now? X


----------



## Foxycleopatra

dan-o said:


> Foxycleopatra said:
> 
> 
> Scan is complete. It would appear I am carrying one little baby in my womb with a HB of 143bpm.
> 
> The picture was so blurry and the tech barely zoomed in at all and has tried to back date me from 7w1d to 6w3d, which I know is impossible. Hubby was only home a few days that cycles (he was gone most of it for work) and I tracked ovulation plus that meant I got faint positives starting at 2dpo and a blaring positive on frer at 5dpo! So either his dates are wrong or this pregnancy will fail. I wouldn't mind 2 or 3 days max! For now I will stick with my dates till my 12 weeks scan.
> 
> Foxy mine was EXACTLY the same. Rush job by a trainee, abdominal too. Dated me 6w3d (7mm) and I should have been 7w1d. 2 or 3 days wouldn't bother me either but 5 is a little unsettling. That said, both my boys were behind early on too. And I don't get an unviable feeling from this one, everything seems so normal to me. I'm also sticking with dates as I'm almost certain she didn't quite measure it at it's longest. We are talking 3-4mm difference between 6w3d and 7w1d! Time will tell, when are you going back? Mines a week on Monday :flower:Click to expand...

I don't go back till 28th aug for my 12 week scan! My scan was transab too and was done by a tech I have never seen before. I checked to make sure my usual, lovely tech will be there for the next scan.

I feel fairly confident with this pregnancy and the HB was nice and strong (right smack in the middle of the 7 week range)


----------



## kealz

dan-o said:


> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> I think I might be out too :( pink spotting tonight and cramping, pretty sure it will be red and heavy in the morning.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling worried hun, like dan-o said, it does sound like it could just be normal first tri pinkness. Fx'd it is. xClick to expand...


----------



## kealz

I'm wanting all the starchy food too! Maccys, pizza, pasta, yum!! You girls talking about mac and cheese... it's not big over here like in US but now I want it too and it's not even 8am, lol. 

Dh got the rough end of my mood swings yesterday, bless him. :-/


----------



## frenchie35

Now I wish we had more cheese in the house to make same MAC! Starches are really appealing for me too. Mashed potatoes in July??

Prayers for Kwynia! Keep us updated!


----------



## molly86

I just got my date for my 12 week scan. 1st September. Seems so long away. Think I'll actually be 13 weeks by then. Anyway was hoping to announce my pregnancy on my birthday. 26 th August but won't be able to now with my scan being a week after.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I wish my stomach would let me eat cheese right now :( Really want a cheese toastie! 
I need to try and catch up on some housework today as the house has got into a right state with me feeling so rotten.. But I need to sit down after standing up for a few minutes because I feel dizzy.

Also. SHIT MY WEDDING IS GETTING CLOSE.


----------



## Loozle

I hope the spotting has stopped now kwynia! :hugs:

Molly, exciting news that you have your scan date though! I still have no idea when mine is!

CoffeePuffin - I've been doing the bare minimum of housework recently too. Hope you feel better soon. Also, how exciting about your wedding! Is everything ready for it?

Afm, my mil has taken the boys out today, I need to pop to the shops then iron and pack for our weekend away. I also have my first antenatal appointment at 2.10pm today! :happydance: I hope that I'll be getting my pregnancy notes today!


----------



## kittykat7210

bdb84 said:


> I've always been a one cup of coffee kind of girl, but it's still very vital to my functioning in the mornings. I'm definitely not giving that up. I also allow myself a can of diet coke as well. I'm usually VERY caffienated on a daily basis, so cutting down to just two servings a day is a huge for me.

i know this is quite far back, but i'm seriously struggling with lack of caffeine, i normally drink like 2 litres of diet coke a day along with about 6 cups of tea, i've cut down to 2 cups of tea with no diet coke, but its getting me down :(


----------



## kealz

molly86 said:


> I just got my date for my 12 week scan. 1st September. Seems so long away. Think I'll actually be 13 weeks by then. Anyway was hoping to announce my pregnancy on my birthday. 26 th August but won't be able to now with my scan being a week after.

Can you ring the hospital directly and ask if they've got anything earlier? I'm hoping to request my first scan on Friday 29th Aug, lol, I know that sounds very hopeful!! I work in a school and off for the summer hols at the moment, go back Mon 1st Sept and if I have to have time off for an appt, they'll just know! Lots of women, lol!


----------



## kealz

Ps. I currently eating a maccys in the car, nom nom nom!!! :D


----------



## ruthb

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Do any of you have any probs with blood circulation? What I mean by this is like every morning my whole body feels weird kind of like it feels if u say led on ur hand after a while it feels kinda numb if u get what I'm tryin to say it takes a little while for it to go back normal after wakin, I'm sure its down to the circulation, any tips on how to prevent it?

Do you sleep on your right side? Apparently theres a big vein/artery running down that side so preferably sleep on your front or left side, if you find that your turn over on to your back in your sleep tring to position pillows so that your sort of tilted on to your left a bit more. Hope this helps!


----------



## ruthb

kittykat7210 said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I've always been a one cup of coffee kind of girl, but it's still very vital to my functioning in the mornings. I'm definitely not giving that up. I also allow myself a can of diet coke as well. I'm usually VERY caffienated on a daily basis, so cutting down to just two servings a day is a huge for me.
> 
> i know this is quite far back, but i'm seriously struggling with lack of caffeine, i normally drink like 2 litres of diet coke a day along with about 6 cups of tea, i've cut down to 2 cups of tea with no diet coke, but its getting me down :(Click to expand...

I was seriously dreading reducing my coffee intake and really thought i needed it to function, however on switching to decaff i found that i wasnt actually that tired, probably more just used to my routine of waking up and having coffee. Ive actually now gone off it all together! Do you know coke doesnt actually have to much caffeine in it? In 2 litres there is about 200g which is the limit, however if you only had 1 litre and say two cups of tea youd be at about 140mg still under. Also if its just the taste you like then try and find decaffinated cola. Dont let it get you down!


----------



## molly86

kealz said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my date for my 12 week scan. 1st September. Seems so long away. Think I'll actually be 13 weeks by then. Anyway was hoping to announce my pregnancy on my birthday. 26 th August but won't be able to now with my scan being a week after.
> 
> Can you ring the hospital directly and ask if they've got anything earlier? I'm hoping to request my first scan on Friday 29th Aug, lol, I know that sounds very hopeful!! I work in a school and off for the summer hols at the moment, go back Mon 1st Sept and if I have to have time off for an appt, they'll just know! Lots of women, lol!Click to expand...

Hadn't thought of that but will try ringing tomorrow. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ruthb said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any probs with blood circulation? What I mean by this is like every morning my whole body feels weird kind of like it feels if u say led on ur hand after a while it feels kinda numb if u get what I'm tryin to say it takes a little while for it to go back normal after wakin, I'm sure its down to the circulation, any tips on how to prevent it?
> 
> Do you sleep on your right side? Apparently theres a big vein/artery running down that side so preferably sleep on your front or left side, if you find that your turn over on to your back in your sleep tring to position pillows so that your sort of tilted on to your left a bit more. Hope this helps!Click to expand...

Thanks il try tonight I'm thinking of buying a pregnancy pillow tomorrow see how that helps


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm already having to sleep with a pillow between my knees. Too uncomfortable without one.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm glad I'm not the only one then I honestly thought it was far to early for it lol


----------



## kwynia

Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers, it really means a lot to me :hugs:
Last night I was pink red bleeding twice when I wiped and cramping. This morning it was red brown and some on the pad, a streak, and when I wiped it was brown. But the most telling thing is my cervix because it's wide open. Cramping on and off and a lot of nausea but no real pain yet.

My DH is away on business and won't be back until tonight so I can't really get in with my OB-GYN today. I don't think it would make much difference at this point, I am sure they would just confirm what's happening.

Thank you again, we haven't told anyone but my mom yet, and she will lose it when I tell her :( So, it's nice I can talk about it. I will update when something changes.


----------



## smawfl

kwynia said:


> Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers, it really means a lot to me :hugs:
> Last night I was pink red bleeding twice when I wiped and cramping. This morning it was red brown and some on the pad, a streak, and when I wiped it was brown. But the most telling thing is my cervix because it's wide open. Cramping on and off and a lot of nausea but no real pain yet.
> 
> My DH is away on business and won't be back until tonight so I can't really get in with my OB-GYN today. I don't think it would make much difference at this point, I am sure they would just confirm what's happening.
> 
> Thank you again, we haven't told anyone but my mom yet, and she will lose it when I tell her :( So, it's nice I can talk about it. I will update when something changes.

Don't loose hope yet, keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## NHKate

kwynnia - I'm sorry. :( I hope it turns out you're wrong.

foxycleopatra - I wouldn't put too much stock in that tech's dating either. I thought you were supposed to do a transvaginal this early on to get good measurements for dating!

About the 1st trimester ultrasounds - With my daughter I had one at 6 weeks, 9 weeks, 11 weeks, and 13 weeks - so four u/s in the first tri. (The first 2 were b/c I'd had a miscarriage in my previous pregnancy; and then at 9 weeks they found a small subchorionic hematoma they wanted to monitor tip it went away.) My daughter is the farthest thing from autistic - early, advanced talker, social butterfly, able to relate easily to other people's feelings/very empathetic.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

kwynia said:


> Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers, it really means a lot to me :hugs:
> Last night I was pink red bleeding twice when I wiped and cramping. This morning it was red brown and some on the pad, a streak, and when I wiped it was brown. But the most telling thing is my cervix because it's wide open. Cramping on and off and a lot of nausea but no real pain yet.
> 
> My DH is away on business and won't be back until tonight so I can't really get in with my OB-GYN today. I don't think it would make much difference at this point, I am sure they would just confirm what's happening.
> 
> Thank you again, we haven't told anyone but my mom yet, and she will lose it when I tell her :( So, it's nice I can talk about it. I will update when something changes.

Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

kwynia said:


> Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers, it really means a lot to me :hugs:
> Last night I was pink red bleeding twice when I wiped and cramping. This morning it was red brown and some on the pad, a streak, and when I wiped it was brown. But the most telling thing is my cervix because it's wide open. Cramping on and off and a lot of nausea but no real pain yet.
> 
> My DH is away on business and won't be back until tonight so I can't really get in with my OB-GYN today. I don't think it would make much difference at this point, I am sure they would just confirm what's happening.
> 
> Thank you again, we haven't told anyone but my mom yet, and she will lose it when I tell her :( So, it's nice I can talk about it. I will update when something changes.

Oh gosh that sounds scary, I hope you are wrong about this and things turn out ok :hugs: xx


----------



## dan-o

Omg I totally overdid it on the salt yesterday, I feel like I've doubled in size today, even my bra is tight, lol! 
Only eating fresh fruit and veg today with a omelette and salad for dinner, hopefully I'll go down a bit by tomorrow, damn these salty cravings, I could eat marmite with a spoon right now :haha:


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry Kwynia! Fingers crossed everything is ok!

As for the pregnancy pillows, don't waste your money! A regular body pillow works perfectly and they are much cheaper :)

Morning sickness has hit me... or night sickness mostly in my case. The last few evenings, I've been so nauseous! During the day too, but not as bad as around 8-10pm.


----------



## lolly25

kwynia said:


> Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers, it really means a lot to me :hugs:
> Last night I was pink red bleeding twice when I wiped and cramping. This morning it was red brown and some on the pad, a streak, and when I wiped it was brown. But the most telling thing is my cervix because it's wide open. Cramping on and off and a lot of nausea but no real pain yet.
> 
> My DH is away on business and won't be back until tonight so I can't really get in with my OB-GYN today. I don't think it would make much difference at this point, I am sure they would just confirm what's happening.
> 
> Thank you again, we haven't told anyone but my mom yet, and she will lose it when I tell her :( So, it's nice I can talk about it. I will update when something changes.

Sorry to hear your going through this xx

I've had red bleeding Monday night them has calmed down to brownish only on wiping (sorry tmi) I had beta bloods 10am Tuesday hcg was 214 had them repeated at 10:30am today (Thursday) and the hcg is 465 so up to now bean is hanging in there, I've a scan on Tuesday to see if they can see anything just trying to stay positive xxx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kwynia said:


> Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers, it really means a lot to me :hugs:
> Last night I was pink red bleeding twice when I wiped and cramping. This morning it was red brown and some on the pad, a streak, and when I wiped it was brown. But the most telling thing is my cervix because it's wide open. Cramping on and off and a lot of nausea but no real pain yet.
> 
> My DH is away on business and won't be back until tonight so I can't really get in with my OB-GYN today. I don't think it would make much difference at this point, I am sure they would just confirm what's happening.
> 
> Thank you again, we haven't told anyone but my mom yet, and she will lose it when I tell her :( So, it's nice I can talk about it. I will update when something changes.

Fx things are ok for you


----------



## Bookity

:hugs: Kwynia

Really hope you are wrong by some chance. Huge hugs xx Thinking of you.


----------



## Bookity

How many here are determined not to find out the baby's sex until birth? There's no way I could do that personally... I can't stand the not knowing!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Kwynia If you can try to get in to the doctors soon. I have bad bleeding on/off since the first week we found out we were pregnant. I went to the Emergency room once because the cramps were bad and I had clots, sorry TMI. It started off pink then went to red then brown and all shades in between. They did an internal ultrasound and everything was okay. I had to get a Rhogam shot as well. It's terrifying. Every time I go to the loo there is something. My doctor reassured me saying some women just have a friable cervix or will bleed during pregnancy because of the extra blood flow we have in our bodies. I have a scan this next Tuesday to check viability. Don't give up. My doctor told me not to worry unless I was doubling over and had filled up a pad in less than two hours. Don't give up hope.


----------



## smawfl

Bookity said:


> How many here are determined not to find out the baby's sex until birth? There's no way I could do that personally... I can't stand the not knowing!!

We aren't finding out :happydance:


----------



## mommasquirrel

Bookity said:


> How many here are determined not to find out the baby's sex until birth? There's no way I could do that personally... I can't stand the not knowing!!

DH and I are waiting. I am excited but I don't want to put too much into it being a boy or girl. We have named it baby squirrel for now. My husband is set on having a boy. I think it would be hilarious if we had a girl. Either way, I will be ecstatic since we've been trying so long.


----------



## NellyLou

I could never not find out. I don't have the will power! If I could know the sex at conception, I would lol. I don't care what it is, I just want to know.


----------



## Elphabaa77

ruthb said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any probs with blood circulation? What I mean by this is like every morning my whole body feels weird kind of like it feels if u say led on ur hand after a while it feels kinda numb if u get what I'm tryin to say it takes a little while for it to go back normal after wakin, I'm sure its down to the circulation, any tips on how to prevent it?
> 
> Do you sleep on your right side? Apparently theres a big vein/artery running down that side so preferably sleep on your front or left side, if you find that your turn over on to your back in your sleep tring to position pillows so that your sort of tilted on to your left a bit more. Hope this helps!Click to expand...

Wow... I didn't really think it mattered so much this early, but perhaps that is why my right hand is going numb when I sleep on my right side. For the life of me I couldn't figure out why it kept doing that. It never did before I was pregnant. I just figured I kept sleeping on it wrong. I am a 'side' sleeper, but I toss and turn a lot. It's going to be hard for me to avoid the right side, since most of the time I am unconscious when I switch to that side. I know they prefer you sleep on your left side, but it doesn't sound like right side is as detrimental as sleeping on your back once you are out of the first tri.


----------



## NellyLou

Elphabaa77 said:


> ruthb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any probs with blood circulation? What I mean by this is like every morning my whole body feels weird kind of like it feels if u say led on ur hand after a while it feels kinda numb if u get what I'm tryin to say it takes a little while for it to go back normal after wakin, I'm sure its down to the circulation, any tips on how to prevent it?
> 
> Do you sleep on your right side? Apparently theres a big vein/artery running down that side so preferably sleep on your front or left side, if you find that your turn over on to your back in your sleep tring to position pillows so that your sort of tilted on to your left a bit more. Hope this helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... I didn't really think it mattered so much this early, but perhaps that is why my right hand is going numb when I sleep on my right side. For the life of me I couldn't figure out why it kept doing that. It never did before I was pregnant. I just figured I kept sleeping on it wrong. I am a 'side' sleeper, but I toss and turn a lot. It's going to be hard for me to avoid the right side, since most of the time I am unconscious when I switch to that side. I know they prefer you sleep on your left side, but it doesn't sound like right side is as detrimental as sleeping on your back once you are out of the first tri.Click to expand...

I don't think which side you lay on at this point really matters, unless you already have circulation issues. It's the weight of the baby (and placenta and fluid) that causes the issue, and a raspberry sized baby wouldn't weigh very much :) However, your blood supply increases a lot when you are pregnant so that might cause issues as well.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Bookity said:


> How many here are determined not to find out the baby's sex until birth? There's no way I could do that personally... I can't stand the not knowing!!

I couldn't do it! There is a good chance I will know before 12 weeks! Being that I will turn 37 next month, along with the fact I am diabetic... they will probably push for this early gender marker blood test. It's not a CVS test, it's safer. So if my OBGYN convinces me it is safe, I will probably jump on it. I know that it doesn't confirm any of the conditions you may have markers for, but it just gives them a heads up for what to look for at the 20 week scan. It's pretty exciting to think we may know in the next few weeks! 

We feel pretty strongly that it's a girl though. Just a strong gut instinct the whole family has. Plus it's what the Ramzi Method predicts and apparently the Ramzi Method is based on a doctor's research of over 5000 pregnancies in a 10 year time span. It bases the gender on the placement of the placenta, and in all of his studies of these 5,000+ pregnancies it was 97% accurate. I guess some doctors even use it early in pregnancy when they absolutely need to know the gender because of known genetic complications that are gender based. Personally, I wouldn't run out and paint a nursery because of the Ramzi Method, but it's pretty fun to think about. It predicted my niece's baby boy. You just need to know what side of the uterus the placenta has formed on and it only works for singleton births. If the placenta formed on the right, Ramzi says it's a boy. If the placenta formed on the left, Ramzi says it's a girl. But make sure your sonographer or doctor actually TOLD you it formed on the left or right. The pictures they give us are all over the uterus. By my pictures, baby could be left or right. My Sonographer and Doctor both told me I ovulated from my left ovary and the baby is implanted on the left. So Ramzi would say girl. (See, fun to think about! :haha:) But of course we'll love a boy just the same!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can't wait to find out, but it's not making me as crazy as I thought it would. I guess the suspense of just getting to the first appointment is enough for now! I feel like it's a girl, but my sister in law thinks it's a boy because I don't have bad morning sickness. Can't believe I'm almost halfway to finding out!

I was naughty at the grocery store yesterday and bought a salami. The only meats I can think about eating right now are bacon and salami, and I'm so hungry all the time because I'm not getting enough protein. I can only eat so much peanut butter. Now I'm trying to convince myself it's safe because really the odds of listeria are so low, and I have a really strong stomach anyway  I keep thinking about really rare prime rib, too, and that's definitely off the menu :(


----------



## kealz

Not finding out either! We didn't find out with ds which is what we both wanted. This time, dh really doesn't want to know but I have this little itch to know. But because dh really doesn't want to, we won't - there's not much he can get involved with at the moment so i'll let him have this. :) Plus I might have an elective section so d.o.b. would already be known too so might feel like it's taking more surprise away.


----------



## kealz

Kwynia and Lolly - thinking of you both and crossing everything that things turn around for you both. xxx


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Elphabaa77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruthb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any probs with blood circulation? What I mean by this is like every morning my whole body feels weird kind of like it feels if u say led on ur hand after a while it feels kinda numb if u get what I'm tryin to say it takes a little while for it to go back normal after wakin, I'm sure its down to the circulation, any tips on how to prevent it?
> 
> Do you sleep on your right side? Apparently theres a big vein/artery running down that side so preferably sleep on your front or left side, if you find that your turn over on to your back in your sleep tring to position pillows so that your sort of tilted on to your left a bit more. Hope this helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... I didn't really think it mattered so much this early, but perhaps that is why my right hand is going numb when I sleep on my right side. For the life of me I couldn't figure out why it kept doing that. It never did before I was pregnant. I just figured I kept sleeping on it wrong. I am a 'side' sleeper, but I toss and turn a lot. It's going to be hard for me to avoid the right side, since most of the time I am unconscious when I switch to that side. I know they prefer you sleep on your left side, but it doesn't sound like right side is as detrimental as sleeping on your back once you are out of the first tri.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think which side you lay on at this point really matters, unless you already have circulation issues. It's the weight of the baby (and placenta and fluid) that causes the issue, and a raspberry sized baby wouldn't weigh very much :) However, your blood supply increases a lot when you are pregnant so that might cause issues as well.Click to expand...

A raspberry sized baby doesn't weigh much, but a uterus that's grown from fist to large grapefruit might make a difference. 

Even just changing positions while staying on the right side may help at this point. I have a deformity in my left elbow joint, and that arm goes numb if I lie on it wrong or lean against it while I'm sitting (it's going a little numb right now ). Just shifting around to change the pressure helps a lot. After awhile you get used to certain positions, and stick to them even while you're sleeping.


----------



## Elphabaa77

NellyLou said:


> I don't think which side you lay on at this point really matters, unless you already have circulation issues. It's the weight of the baby (and placenta and fluid) that causes the issue, and a raspberry sized baby wouldn't weigh very much :) However, your blood supply increases a lot when you are pregnant so that might cause issues as well.

Yeah, I don't think the side matters..... but I can definitely tell a difference in my circulation already. I had borderline high blood pressure before I got pregnant. When I found out, my general doctor switched my BP medicine but the dose she had me on wasn't lowering it a ton. My OBGYN said not to worry too much about it right now because I was on a low dose of what my other doctor gave me and that pregnancy would lower my BP anyhow. He said we'd be more concerned if it starts rising more after 20 weeks. He was right... my BP has dropped significantly for me. Pre-pregnancy, even with my old medication, it ran approximately 142/97 on any given day. When my doctor changed my meds a month ago, it dropped down to 130/85. Last week, it dropped down to 117/68 on a regular basis. Once it was even 98/67. With that drop, I've noticed a lot more dizziness... and like I mentioned, my hands 'falling asleep' a lot easier. Even more fatigue too, which I guess can be common when you drop to a lower blood pressure than your body is used to. Now if only baby would drop Momma's blood sugar too! 

I would be the one who couldn't get pregnant until she was nearly 37... about the time the family history of high blood pressure and diabetes sets in. You guys are talking about all this wonderful starchy, carb heavy food... and I can't touch any of that. *sigh* Plus, since I am not pregnant, they have actually put me on insulin. I wouldn't need insulin if I wasn't pregnant. :dohh: My diet consists of very little carbs and sugars... and a LOT of chicken and eggs. (I am sooooo tired of chicken and eggs. I want ice cream darn it!!! :haha:)


----------



## Elphabaa77

MrsKChicago said:


> A raspberry sized baby doesn't weigh much, but a uterus that's grown from fist to large grapefruit might make a difference.
> 
> Even just changing positions while staying on the right side may help at this point. I have a deformity in my left elbow joint, and that arm goes numb if I lie on it wrong or lean against it while I'm sitting (it's going a little numb right now ). Just shifting around to change the pressure helps a lot. After awhile you get used to certain positions, and stick to them even while you're sleeping.

I totally agree! I don't have a deformity, but my shoulders tend to get pinched nerves quite often from me sleeping on my sides. I have to adjust my arms accordingly BEFORE I fall asleep in hopes I don't end up with the pinched nerve again. Especially now that I am pregnant since ibuprofen is out of the question. Tylenol doesn't even touch that kind of pain. But I totally have different positions of side sleeping. I have also found that having a pillow between my legs while I sleep helps me get more comfortable now too. I seem to have that restless leg syndrome and the pillows help. It just sucks when I am ready to roll to the other side. Now if only there was a comfortable way of sleeping on my side after I've had my progesterone injection in my butt cheeks. That injection site hurts for days! I am still hurting from Monday's injection on the right and tonight hubby gets to give me another on the left! I think I wish I slept on my stomach!


----------



## Elphabaa77

MrsKChicago said:


> I can't wait to find out, but it's not making me as crazy as I thought it would. I guess the suspense of just getting to the first appointment is enough for now! I feel like it's a girl, but my sister in law thinks it's a boy because I don't have bad morning sickness. Can't believe I'm almost halfway to finding out!
> 
> I was naughty at the grocery store yesterday and bought a salami. The only meats I can think about eating right now are bacon and salami, and I'm so hungry all the time because I'm not getting enough protein. I can only eat so much peanut butter. Now I'm trying to convince myself it's safe because really the odds of listeria are so low, and I have a really strong stomach anyway  I keep thinking about really rare prime rib, too, and that's definitely off the menu :(

I've heard that very little morning sickness means girl. So just old wives tales. Honestly, they have a 50/50 chance of being right! My Mom didn't even know she was pregnant with my sister until she was 5 months along because she had zero symptoms. (and she's a registered nurse)

I've been eating WELL DONE steak like a champ!!! :bodyb: Hamburgers are also my new fave when I rarely ate them before being pregnant. I told hubby this HAS to be his spawn, because all he ever eats is hamburgers! :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that sounds miserable. I would starve to death right now if I was stuck with chicken and eggs. And I don't even have proper morning sickness... Tell your baby I said she'd better be extra cute to make up for it ;)

I have no idea what my blood pressure normally is (nobody ever bothered to tell me at checkups, so I assume it's in the normal range), and I have no idea what it is now, but I'm sure it's lower. And my blood sugar is kind of all over the place because pregnancy is weird and my eating habits have gotten crazy. The dizzy spells come and go, but I'm convinced I'm going to get one at the worst time and fall over. Our bedroom is up 3 steps from the rest of the house, with no handrail (note to self: talk to DH about handrails), and it's just a matter of time til I get out of bed too fast and go flying


----------



## MrsKChicago

Elphabaa77 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> A raspberry sized baby doesn't weigh much, but a uterus that's grown from fist to large grapefruit might make a difference.
> 
> Even just changing positions while staying on the right side may help at this point. I have a deformity in my left elbow joint, and that arm goes numb if I lie on it wrong or lean against it while I'm sitting (it's going a little numb right now ). Just shifting around to change the pressure helps a lot. After awhile you get used to certain positions, and stick to them even while you're sleeping.
> 
> I totally agree! I don't have a deformity, but my shoulders tend to get pinched nerves quite often from me sleeping on my sides. I have to adjust my arms accordingly BEFORE I fall asleep in hopes I don't end up with the pinched nerve again. Especially now that I am pregnant since ibuprofen is out of the question. Tylenol doesn't even touch that kind of pain. But I totally have different positions of side sleeping. I have also found that having a pillow between my legs while I sleep helps me get more comfortable now too. I seem to have that restless leg syndrome and the pillows help. It just sucks when I am ready to roll to the other side. Now if only there was a comfortable way of sleeping on my side after I've had my progesterone injection in my butt cheeks. That injection site hurts for days! I am still hurting from Monday's injection on the right and tonight hubby gets to give me another on the left! I think I wish I slept on my stomach!Click to expand...

Thankfully all I get is the numbness, which goes away after I change positions. I've perfected my weird chicken wing, arm sticking out, but no hands dangling off the side of the bed because monsters pose


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Elphabaa77 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> A raspberry sized baby doesn't weigh much, but a uterus that's grown from fist to large grapefruit might make a difference.
> 
> Even just changing positions while staying on the right side may help at this point. I have a deformity in my left elbow joint, and that arm goes numb if I lie on it wrong or lean against it while I'm sitting (it's going a little numb right now ). Just shifting around to change the pressure helps a lot. After awhile you get used to certain positions, and stick to them even while you're sleeping.
> 
> I totally agree! I don't have a deformity, but my shoulders tend to get pinched nerves quite often from me sleeping on my sides. I have to adjust my arms accordingly BEFORE I fall asleep in hopes I don't end up with the pinched nerve again. Especially now that I am pregnant since ibuprofen is out of the question. Tylenol doesn't even touch that kind of pain. But I totally have different positions of side sleeping. I have also found that having a pillow between my legs while I sleep helps me get more comfortable now too. I seem to have that restless leg syndrome and the pillows help. It just sucks when I am ready to roll to the other side. Now if only there was a comfortable way of sleeping on my side after I've had my progesterone injection in my butt cheeks. That injection site hurts for days! I am still hurting from Monday's injection on the right and tonight hubby gets to give me another on the left! I think I wish I slept on my stomach!Click to expand...

Ouch that really doesn't sound like much fun don't think I could do that lol


----------



## Elphabaa77

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, that sounds miserable. I would starve to death right now if I was stuck with chicken and eggs. And I don't even have proper morning sickness... Tell your baby I said she'd better be extra cute to make up for it ;)
> 
> I have no idea what my blood pressure normally is (nobody ever bothered to tell me at checkups, so I assume it's in the normal range), and I have no idea what it is now, but I'm sure it's lower. And my blood sugar is kind of all over the place because pregnancy is weird and my eating habits have gotten crazy. The dizzy spells come and go, but I'm convinced I'm going to get one at the worst time and fall over. Our bedroom is up 3 steps from the rest of the house, with no handrail (note to self: talk to DH about handrails), and it's just a matter of time til I get out of bed too fast and go flying

Yikes! I would be sooooo doomed if our bedroom was like that! As it is, I get out of bed to pee and crash into the wall from getting up too fast. :haha: 

I only know my blood pressure so well because I've been monitoring it over a year. We've been trying to get pregnant for over 2 years and I knew from donating blood and plasma for years that mine was climbing up. So I talked to my doctor. She wasn't as concerned, but put me on a water pill to ease my mind. But the water pill was vetoed by my reproductive endocrinologist the minute he knew I was pregnant. Even though it was category B, it was a diuretic. So dehydration and too much strain on the kidneys would be a concern. They say if you can manage high blood pressure before you get pregnant or early in pregnancy, it can help reduce the risk of preeclampsia. Not all women with high blood pressure before pregnancy end up with preeclampsia and I am hoping to be one of them! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck to you! I'm sure you can manage it.

Our bedroom is really odd. I'm glad I've had 3 years to get used to it before adding in pregnancy. It's long and skinny, so the edge of the bed is about a foot and a half from the wall. I think the only reason I don't walk into it every morning is because it's too close to walk into. But the room is long enough that I can get through any dizzy spells by the time I get to the door and the Steps of Doom. Of course, the bathroom is as far from the bed as you can get, but we're lucky to even have a master bath in Chicago. We'll have to do some rearranging if I want the baby in a sidecar sleeper. Poor DH may be exiting the bed at the foot...


----------



## Elphabaa77

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Ouch that really doesn't sound like much fun don't think I could do that lol

I was on prometrium which is a pill form of progesterone I had to insert vaginally twice a day. My reproductive endocrinologist put me on it immediately because at 10dpo my progesterone was only 8.8. Well, my OBGYN rechecked my progesterone during week 6 and sent it to some special institute in Nebraska that does a more thorough analysis of the progesterone. It came back at 9.3 and at 6 weeks, it should be closer to 25 or more. So my OBGYN was not satisfied with the prometrium and switched me to the injections. I will do whatever it takes to give my baby the best chance, and truthfully the injections them self aren't painful. It's the days after. The prometrium was probably less pleasant. No pain, but lots of 'pill remains' falling out of my hoohah all day long. *gag*


----------



## MrsKChicago

How often do you have to do the injections? I'd be in big trouble if I had to do that, DH would have to do all the stabbing while I squinched my eyes closed and looked away...


----------



## Elphabaa77

MrsKChicago said:


> How often do you have to do the injections? I'd be in big trouble if I had to do that, DH would have to do all the stabbing while I squinched my eyes closed and looked away...

You wouldn't be able to self administer them anyhow. Hubby has to do them on Monday and Thursday. I only started them this week, so Monday the nurse at the office did it while showing me. My Mom came down Tuesday evening to walk hubby through how to do it. Tonight is 'game time' for him. I'd be lying to say I wasn't nervous. This is a BIG needle and each mL has to be slowly injected over 60 seconds. Since I am currently on 2mL the shot takes 2 minutes to administer.

I am getting used to being a pin cushion though. With the diabetes I have to prick my finger 4 times a day to check my blood sugar, plus I have mix my insulin and inject it in the morning and the evening. I do those myself, but the needle is a LOT less scary! :rofl: These needles are more like my Follistim pen when I was doing injectable meds for IUI cycle last November. They are just tiny.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol I'm the same I look away if I'm havin any needles put in me just cnt watch I hate the diabetic test they do aswell I seriously cnt see the need for it for those not at risk so this time il be sayin unless necessary then I won't have it. I had it done with dd.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh god. I don't envy you. That's just about my worst nightmare. All those needles....


----------



## mummy3

Morning!!

Kwynia been thinking of you hun, try and get in to be seen somehow if you can:hugs:

Lolly:hugs:

I sleep with a million blankets and pillows too, drives hubby mad as theres barely enough space for him to get into bed:haha: My joints are extremely hypermobile as a result of my genetic condition so have to sleep in certain ways or things move too much!:wacko: The only pregnancy pillow I would recommend is the wedge shaped one, after 5 other kids, I 100% cannot live without that one:thumbup: 

Mac and cheese :sick: lol! 

Its pretty common for babies to measure out of range this early, usually a result of human error as they're so small:hugs:

I have wonky blood pressure, Usually its normal, around the 100/60, yet when I stand from sitting it tanks and my pulse goes sky high, my cardiologist recommended a high salt diet :rofl: I put it on salad even! Usually just go with what your body asks for.

Oh and progesterone injections hurt like hell!!! Not as bad as the steroid ones but still nasty!! My last 2 pregnancies I got them from week 16 to PProm at 30 and 32 weeks to try and stop preterm labour. They would sting and then often the oil that they're mixed in would not spread right and then a big painful lump:nope: Elphabaa, you get them every 3 days? Ouch! How long do you have to do that for?:hugs:

Drmum, I don't know if I missed in the speed of the thread, how did your scan go?:hugs:

I might not find out this time, but I'm pretty sure its another girl:shrug:


----------



## mummy3

Elphabaa that is a lot of needles!!!:hugs: My progesterone at the second measurement (OB ordered it with the second beta from her) was just over 40, is that too high then? Have not had the number before but I know the last time it was measured this early with #4 she just said "slightly low" but no number and no action taken.


----------



## Elphabaa77

mummy3 said:


> Morning!!Oh and progesterone injections hurt like hell!!! Not as bad as the steroid ones but still nasty!! My last 2 pregnancies I got them from week 16 to PProm at 30 and 32 weeks to try and stop preterm labour. They would sting and then often the oil that they're mixed in would not spread right and then a big painful lump:nope: Elphabaa, you get them every 3 days? Ouch! How long do you have to do that for?:hugs:

Indefinitely. My reproductive endocrinologist was planning to take me off the prometrium (progesterone vaginal supplements) next week, but the OBGYN nixed that in the butt... literally. He said it's possible I could be on them my entire pregnancy. He is a huge progesterone supporter. He views it as it can only help. Because of my PCOS, I also have luteal phase defect which meant typically my progesterone fell off so quick after ovulation that my period would start before a baby could really implant. (Most women have 14 days between ovulation and AF... I have 10-11 days.) Basically my corpus luteum usually has issues producing sufficient progesterone. This condition can persist even after the placenta develops. I really don't understand it all, but progesterone has been proven to help women who are at risk for preterm labor (as you know) as well as other things. My OBGYN will keep checking my progesterone every 2 weeks I think, and if the level is suitable he will take me off injections. If it's not, I am on the indefinitely.

The big painful lump... I know that all too well.................... tonight I shall get a second one on the left butt cheek to match the first one on the right butt cheek. :haha: Maybe I should buy one of those donut pillows to sit on the next 7 months. :rofl:


----------



## Elphabaa77

mummy3 said:


> Elphabaa that is a lot of needles!!!:hugs: My progesterone at the second measurement (OB ordered it with the second beta from her) was just over 40, is that too high then? Have not had the number before but I know the last time it was measured this early with #4 she just said "slightly low" but no number and no action taken.

Nope! You're all good! My doctor was saying mine needed to be closer to 25 or higher when it was only 9.3. You have rock star progesterone! :thumbup: I really think it's pretty hard to have too much progesterone. 40 sounds about right for the majority of normal women.


----------



## mummy3

Donut pillow :rofl: That makes sense with the luteal phase defect, I know with #4 I was still breastfeeding and I ovulated much later in the cycle so about a 10day phase max.

Oh man I cant imagine those shots the whole time and so regular! For preterm labour its later on and one once a week and that is more than bad enough!!:hugs: But yeah it can only help:hugs: For the big giant lump, I found changing the oil they mix it with helped, but I cant remember what it was changed to:dohh: and rub the lump a lot to try and spread it out.


----------



## bdb84

Foxycleopatra said:


> Scan is complete. It would appear I am carrying one little baby in my womb with a HB of 143bpm.
> 
> The picture was so blurry and the tech barely zoomed in at all and has tried to back date me from 7w1d to 6w3d, which I know is impossible. Hubby was only home a few days that cycles (he was gone most of it for work) and I tracked ovulation plus that meant I got faint positives starting at 2dpo and a blaring positive on frer at 5dpo! So either his dates are wrong or this pregnancy will fail. I wouldn't mind 2 or 3 days max! For now I will stick with my dates till my 12 weeks scan.

I've heard that early scans can be off by several days, so I wouldn't worry. Also, I had my first scan, with DD, at 7w3d and the heart beat was also 143bpm. I bet your baby is doing just fine. <3



kittykat7210 said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I've always been a one cup of coffee kind of girl, but it's still very vital to my functioning in the mornings. I'm definitely not giving that up. I also allow myself a can of diet coke as well. I'm usually VERY caffienated on a daily basis, so cutting down to just two servings a day is a huge for me.
> 
> i know this is quite far back, but i'm seriously struggling with lack of caffeine, i normally drink like 2 litres of diet coke a day along with about 6 cups of tea, i've cut down to 2 cups of tea with no diet coke, but its getting me down :(Click to expand...

Have you tried the caffeine free Diet Coke? It really doesn't taste all that different and I can drink it with zero guilt.



kwynia said:


> Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers, it really means a lot to me :hugs:
> Last night I was pink red bleeding twice when I wiped and cramping. This morning it was red brown and some on the pad, a streak, and when I wiped it was brown. But the most telling thing is my cervix because it's wide open. Cramping on and off and a lot of nausea but no real pain yet.
> 
> My DH is away on business and won't be back until tonight so I can't really get in with my OB-GYN today. I don't think it would make much difference at this point, I am sure they would just confirm what's happening.
> 
> Thank you again, we haven't told anyone but my mom yet, and she will lose it when I tell her :( So, it's nice I can talk about it. I will update when something changes.

Super big hugs! My fingers are crossed for you that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Elphabaa77

mummy3 said:


> Donut pillow :rofl: That makes sense with the luteal phase defect, I know with #4 I was still breastfeeding and I ovulated much later in the cycle so about a 10day phase max.
> 
> Oh man I cant imagine those shots the whole time and so regular! For preterm labour its later on and one once a week and that is more than bad enough!!:hugs: But yeah it can only help:hugs: For the big giant lump, I found changing the oil they mix it with helped, but I cant remember what it was changed to:dohh: and rub the lump a lot to try and spread it out.

Yeah, hubby has to slowly inject each mL over 60 seconds to help with the lumping. Then he has to massage the area for 15 seconds immediately following the injection, then I am to massage it for at least an additional 2 minutes trying to help work the oil around. Then I was advised to sit on heating pads. Also was told that taking a cube of ice and rubbing it around the area will help too. My guess is that I REALLY didn't comprehend how important massaging the area GOOD for 2 minutes after was after the first injection Monday. I was in the doctor's office and I felt awkward rubbing my butt in front of the nurse. :haha: I am not making THAT mistake tonight!!!

Was your progesterone made locally? I have to pick mine up at a custom pharmacy where they specifically make the stuff for me and only me. It's weird... and my insurance won't cover it. So I get 10 injections (or a month's supply) for $80. Guess I am lucky my insurance covers the insulin I am on or we'd be racking up credit cards with my med expenses! I am on 2 different insulins that I mix, and they would likely be closer to $400-500 for both of them each month without insurance. :wacko: So I will gladly take the $80 progesterone expense as long as the insurance keeps paying for my diabetes! (test strips aren't cheap either!)


----------



## kwynia

I called my OB-GYN office, spoke with one of the nurses. I don't have anything in the pad so far but my wipes have been all over the place today. Dark brown/red this morning, then a little pinkish brown, then this last wipe was light tan dishcharge with bright red but they weren't mixed, it's been weird. Nurse said just try and relax, it will either go away or pick up flow. Which I knew of course, she said to be concerned about bright blood and pad soaking and we're not there yet. I've also had some cramping come and go. So, for now I'm just gonna sit tight and ride it out.


----------



## Elphabaa77

kwynia said:


> I called my OB-GYN office, spoke with one of the nurses. I don't have anything in the pad so far but my wipes have been all over the place today. Dark brown/red this morning, then a little pinkish brown, then this last wipe was light tan dishcharge with bright red but they weren't mixed, it's been weird. Nurse said just try and relax, it will either go away or pick up flow. Which I knew of course, she said to be concerned about bright blood and pad soaking and we're not there yet. I've also had some cramping come and go. So, for now I'm just gonna sit tight and ride it out.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HopefulInNL

kwynia said:


> I called my OB-GYN office, spoke with one of the nurses. I don't have anything in the pad so far but my wipes have been all over the place today. Dark brown/red this morning, then a little pinkish brown, then this last wipe was light tan dishcharge with bright red but they weren't mixed, it's been weird. Nurse said just try and relax, it will either go away or pick up flow. Which I knew of course, she said to be concerned about bright blood and pad soaking and we're not there yet. I've also had some cramping come and go. So, for now I'm just gonna sit tight and ride it out.

:hugs: Thinking of you! :flower:


----------



## bucherwurm

Well, since I haven't heard from the midwife, I have called my doctor's office. I have to bring in a sample of FMU tomorrow and I have an appointment on Tuesday morning. The nurse on the phone mentioned bloodwork. Can't say I'm looking forward to that, but we do what we have to. Besides, I have tattoos. I should be able to deal with a small needle or two, right? Other than that, I'm excited. It's making it seem really real, especially since I had to say "I'm pregnant".


----------



## Menelly

MrsKChicago said:


> How often do you have to do the injections? I'd be in big trouble if I had to do that, DH would have to do all the stabbing while I squinched my eyes closed and looked away...

I have to do daily Lovenox injections. I'm just hoping we don't have to go up to two a day. :(


----------



## Loozle

Ouch @ those that need so many injections! Needles/injections don't bother me but I'm sure they would if I had to have them that often.

So, I had my appointment this afternoon, although it wasn't actually a booking in appointment, that's booked for 7th august :dohh: she's given me a due date of 27th February, because she wouldn't take into account my longer cycles. She says they'll keep it as 27th Feb until a scan says otherwise. I'm certain that I'm due closer to 5th March, but we'll see I guess! Oh and I asked about getting an early scan because of my history of recurrent miscarriages, and apparently a hospital 10 minutes from me (not the one that I've chosen to give birth in) has a walk in service at the antenatal clinic, where you just walk in and request a scan?! I've never heard of anything like it but I think I will go next week. I would go tomorrow but we're leaving for our weekend away in the morning.


----------



## BMcDonald89

March 6th here! Can i join?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

BMcDonald89 said:


> March 6th here! Can i join?

Welcome


----------



## cmr01

Elphabaa77 said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> How many here are determined not to find out the baby's sex until birth? There's no way I could do that personally... I can't stand the not knowing!!
> 
> I couldn't do it! There is a good chance I will know before 12 weeks! Being that I will turn 37 next month, along with the fact I am diabetic... they will probably push for this early gender marker blood test. It's not a CVS test, it's safer. So if my OBGYN convinces me it is safe, I will probably jump on it. I know that it doesn't confirm any of the conditions you may have markers for, but it just gives them a heads up for what to look for at the 20 week scan. It's pretty exciting to think we may know in the next few weeks!
> 
> We feel pretty strongly that it's a girl though. Just a strong gut instinct the whole family has. Plus it's what the Ramzi Method predicts and apparently the Ramzi Method is based on a doctor's research of over 5000 pregnancies in a 10 year time span. It bases the gender on the placement of the placenta, and in all of his studies of these 5,000+ pregnancies it was 97% accurate. I guess some doctors even use it early in pregnancy when they absolutely need to know the gender because of known genetic complications that are gender based. Personally, I wouldn't run out and paint a nursery because of the Ramzi Method, but it's pretty fun to think about. It predicted my niece's baby boy. You just need to know what side of the uterus the placenta has formed on and it only works for singleton births. If the placenta formed on the right, Ramzi says it's a boy. If the placenta formed on the left, Ramzi says it's a girl. But make sure your sonographer or doctor actually TOLD you it formed on the left or right. The pictures they give us are all over the uterus. By my pictures, baby could be left or right. My Sonographer and Doctor both told me I ovulated from my left ovary and the baby is implanted on the left. So Ramzi would say girl. (See, fun to think about! :haha:) But of course we'll love a boy just the same!Click to expand...


I wonder how correct this will be for me. I will always ovulate on my left side. Ill have to ask my doctor about the implantation part though.


----------



## dan-o

BMcDonald89 said:


> March 6th here! Can i join?

Welcome aboard! :)


----------



## missfrick

cmr01 said:


> Elphabaa77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> How many here are determined not to find out the baby's sex until birth? There's no way I could do that personally... I can't stand the not knowing!!
> 
> I couldn't do it! There is a good chance I will know before 12 weeks! Being that I will turn 37 next month, along with the fact I am diabetic... they will probably push for this early gender marker blood test. It's not a CVS test, it's safer. So if my OBGYN convinces me it is safe, I will probably jump on it. I know that it doesn't confirm any of the conditions you may have markers for, but it just gives them a heads up for what to look for at the 20 week scan. It's pretty exciting to think we may know in the next few weeks!
> 
> We feel pretty strongly that it's a girl though. Just a strong gut instinct the whole family has. Plus it's what the Ramzi Method predicts and apparently the Ramzi Method is based on a doctor's research of over 5000 pregnancies in a 10 year time span. It bases the gender on the placement of the placenta, and in all of his studies of these 5,000+ pregnancies it was 97% accurate. I guess some doctors even use it early in pregnancy when they absolutely need to know the gender because of known genetic complications that are gender based. Personally, I wouldn't run out and paint a nursery because of the Ramzi Method, but it's pretty fun to think about. It predicted my niece's baby boy. You just need to know what side of the uterus the placenta has formed on and it only works for singleton births. If the placenta formed on the right, Ramzi says it's a boy. If the placenta formed on the left, Ramzi says it's a girl. But make sure your sonographer or doctor actually TOLD you it formed on the left or right. The pictures they give us are all over the uterus. By my pictures, baby could be left or right. My Sonographer and Doctor both told me I ovulated from my left ovary and the baby is implanted on the left. So Ramzi would say girl. (See, fun to think about! :haha:) But of course we'll love a boy just the same!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how correct this will be for me. I will always ovulate on my left side. Ill have to ask my doctor about the implantation part though.Click to expand...

Do you have both fallopian tubes? I only have one tube, and was worried about fertility, and was told that the one tube can catch the egg from either ovary (everything is a lot closer and more squished together than those health class diagrams would have you believe). Theoretically you could ovulate from your working left ovary and have either right or left tube grab it and carry it down to the uterus. Plus, it moves around before it implants.


----------



## mummy3

Welcome new ladies :)

Elphabaa, yeah I had to get it from the compounding pharmacy and it wasn't cheap! Thinking to not do it this time as it didn't stop my preterm labour either time and in the end I actually felt more contractions with it than without.

Kwynia:hugs: Rest up hun:hugs: Will they get you in for an ultrasound?

Loozle I'm in same boat not knowing the date, hopefully we'll both find out soon enough when these LOs are due! A walk in scan place sounds amazing! Is it a free thing?

Menelly what are lovenox injections?


----------



## cmr01

missfrick said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elphabaa77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> How many here are determined not to find out the baby's sex until birth? There's no way I could do that personally... I can't stand the not knowing!!
> 
> I couldn't do it! There is a good chance I will know before 12 weeks! Being that I will turn 37 next month, along with the fact I am diabetic... they will probably push for this early gender marker blood test. It's not a CVS test, it's safer. So if my OBGYN convinces me it is safe, I will probably jump on it. I know that it doesn't confirm any of the conditions you may have markers for, but it just gives them a heads up for what to look for at the 20 week scan. It's pretty exciting to think we may know in the next few weeks!
> 
> We feel pretty strongly that it's a girl though. Just a strong gut instinct the whole family has. Plus it's what the Ramzi Method predicts and apparently the Ramzi Method is based on a doctor's research of over 5000 pregnancies in a 10 year time span. It bases the gender on the placement of the placenta, and in all of his studies of these 5,000+ pregnancies it was 97% accurate. I guess some doctors even use it early in pregnancy when they absolutely need to know the gender because of known genetic complications that are gender based. Personally, I wouldn't run out and paint a nursery because of the Ramzi Method, but it's pretty fun to think about. It predicted my niece's baby boy. You just need to know what side of the uterus the placenta has formed on and it only works for singleton births. If the placenta formed on the right, Ramzi says it's a boy. If the placenta formed on the left, Ramzi says it's a girl. But make sure your sonographer or doctor actually TOLD you it formed on the left or right. The pictures they give us are all over the uterus. By my pictures, baby could be left or right. My Sonographer and Doctor both told me I ovulated from my left ovary and the baby is implanted on the left. So Ramzi would say girl. (See, fun to think about! :haha:) But of course we'll love a boy just the same!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how correct this will be for me. I will always ovulate on my left side. Ill have to ask my doctor about the implantation part though.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have both fallopian tubes? I only have one tube, and was worried about fertility, and was told that the one tube can catch the egg from either ovary (everything is a lot closer and more squished together than those health class diagrams would have you believe). Theoretically you could ovulate from your working left ovary and have either right or left tube grab it and carry it down to the uterus. Plus, it moves around before it implants.Click to expand...


You know im not exactly positive. I had it removed when I was 18 and pregnant with my first. Ill have to ask my dr with that too.


----------



## Menelly

mummy3 said:


> Welcome new ladies :)
> Menelly what are lovenox injections?

Blood thinners. I have a history of blood clots. (I'm pretty sure you guys call it Clexane over the pond?)


----------



## kwynia

I was already scheduled for an ultrasound next week on Wednesday, so when I called today we decided that I would keep that appointment and what happens over the next week will determine what gets done. I still haven't started bleeding onto a pad, but I've been cramping all day so I'm sure it's not far away.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Sorry to hear kwynia.


----------



## cmr01

kwynia said:


> I was already scheduled for an ultrasound next week on Wednesday, so when I called today we decided that I would keep that appointment and what happens over the next week will determine what gets done. I still haven't started bleeding onto a pad, but I've been cramping all day so I'm sure it's not far away.


If it helps I've been cramping through out my whole pregnancy. My doctor said it was fine and normal. Hoping everything is ok.


----------



## BMcDonald89

It's just light spotting right? And I've cramped to. I think mine is gas. :-/ Tmi sorry


----------



## madtowngirl

I hope everything is okay, kwynia. I'm sure you must be so stressed. :(

Ooo the techs that rush scare me! I hope I get a good one who is patient and well-experienced tomorrow. I will not be able to handle a jerk, I've had way too many a-hole doctors over the years, and I'm not about to take anyone's crap!

I haven't had any numbness, but I've had a weird sciatica-like pain in my left buttcheek after sitting for a few minutes. Never had that before, not sure if it's related to pregnancy.


----------



## southerngirl2

at our next appointment. 
She did say my due date would be March 4 instead of the 5th... based on my last period... I was only a day off :)


----------



## mummy3

Kwynia, there's lots of reasons for spotting and cramping is very normal:hugs: Rest as much as possible ready for wednesday:hugs:

I just got a craving! Macarons! The colourful ones:haha:


----------



## BMcDonald89

I have been craving the big pretzels! Lots of butter, salt, and cheese.


----------



## Bookity

Puked for the first time today. Boooo!

Baked potatoes tonight. Only thing I could keep down in my last pregnancy at this point. Bring on the starch!!


----------



## BMcDonald89

Carbs all sound amazing. I never really liked potatoes and pastas until now!


----------



## mummy3

Pretzels sound pretty good! 

Bookity being sick is not fun, do you have any meds to help?


----------



## BMcDonald89

They give you meds for nausea?


----------



## Bookity

I needed zofran in my last pregnancy. I was getting sick 2/3 times a day and nauseous all the time in between. It was terrible!! At the moment it's not debilitating or anything so I'll see how it goes. I do have a few doses of zofran here from getting my wisdom teeth out last summer. Never ended up needing them. Not sure how effective they are a year out though.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I didn't know that they would give that. I'll keep that in mind. Did they give you the pills? Or could you keep it down.


----------



## mummy3

I have Zofran and Phenergan for now, the Zofran dissolves in your mouth and isn't so bad, they take the edge of it mostly:thumbup:


----------



## Laska5

BMcDonald89 said:


> March 6th here! Can i join?

Welcome! I only live 2 hours away from you in Arkansas! I love visiting Tulsa, you all have the melting pot, cheesecake factory & the PAC!! Makes me jealous!! :)


----------



## Elphabaa77

My husband gave me my progesterone shot like a champ tonight. I think he was too excited about it. Plus he started getting naughty ideas so I had to keep him focused. :blush: Guess 2 minutes is a long time to stare at my butt. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Laska5

Elphabaa77 said:


> My husband gave me my progesterone shot like a champ tonight. I think he was too excited about it. Plus he started getting naughty ideas so I had to keep him focused. :blush: Guess 2 minutes is a long time to stare at my butt. :dohh: :haha:

lol! :rofl: I'm sure mine would be the same thing! He's lost all class with my boobs now that they are growing in size!


----------



## mummy3

Elphabaa :rofl: That's one way to do it!!

Anyone else here in Cali? We're San Diego but originally from the UK. We got in and out burger here:haha:


----------



## NHKate

Know what's fun?

Puking up your whole dinner with your 4-year old watching and commenting. "You're puking up your dinner? Now you won't have to poop it out!" 

Yeah, loads of fun. Or not.


----------



## mkyerby16

NHKate said:


> Know what's fun?
> 
> Puking up your whole dinner with your 4-year old watching and commenting. "You're puking up your dinner? Now you won't have to poop it out!"
> 
> Yeah, loads of fun. Or not.

I'm so sorry. But I have to admit the 4 year old logic gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Laska5

NHKate said:


> Know what's fun?
> 
> Puking up your whole dinner with your 4-year old watching and commenting. "You're puking up your dinner? Now you won't have to poop it out!"
> 
> Yeah, loads of fun. Or not.

thats so cute! He sounds like an optimist!! I'm sure he's a joy to be around!


----------



## mummy3

4 year old logic is very good :rofl: Sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

mummy3 said:


> Elphabaa :rofl: That's one way to do it!!
> 
> Anyone else here in Cali? We're San Diego but originally from the UK. We got in and out burger here:haha:

I am also in San Diego! How long have you lived here?

BMcDonald89 - My husband is from Muldrow OK (near Ft. Smith Ark), we fly into Tulsa all of the time!


----------



## BMcDonald89

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Elphabaa :rofl: That's one way to do it!!
> 
> Anyone else here in Cali? We're San Diego but originally from the UK. We got in and out burger here:haha:
> 
> I am also in San Diego! How long have you lived here?
> 
> BMcDonald89 - My husband is from Muldrow OK (near Ft. Smith Ark), we fly into Tulsa all of the time!Click to expand...


I family in spiro, ft. Smith, and fayetteville.


----------



## NHKate

If it was someone else vomiting, I would have laughed at her comments. :) At the time, since I was still vomiting, I didn't find it very amusing. 

She is usually pretty fun to be around. When you're exhausted, nauseated and are suffering from allergies (and I think a cold too) so you're coughing all the time, having an energetic 4-year old around who never stops talking isn't quite so much fun. She wants to be right next to me ALL THE TIME. Even while she's brushing her teeth, she brings her toothbrush out of the bathroom to wherever I am. For some reason, the smell of her toothpaste is bothering me now. I'm not being a very fun mom these days.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

NHKate said:


> If it was someone else vomiting, I would have laughed at her comments. :) At the time, since I was still vomiting, I didn't find it very amusing.
> 
> She is usually pretty fun to be around. When you're exhausted, nauseated and are suffering from allergies (and I think a cold too) so you're coughing all the time, having an energetic 4-year old around who never stops talking isn't quite so much fun. She wants to be right next to me ALL THE TIME. Even while she's brushing her teeth, she brings her toothbrush out of the bathroom to wherever I am. For some reason, the smell of her toothpaste is bothering me now. I'm not being a very fun mom these days.

I have twin girls that just turned 5 and they don't quite understand why I don't feel well. My husband is gone doing training for 9 weeks, so my house has been crazy. My kids change 10 times a day, so I can't keep up with laundry and I don't have the energy to get onto them. I finally got a random burst of energy after having a Blow Pop (ha) and cleaned up a little bit. I couldn't imagine having a cold and allergies on top of everything.:hugs:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

BMcDonald89 said:


> AlyssaANDjosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Elphabaa :rofl: That's one way to do it!!
> 
> Anyone else here in Cali? We're San Diego but originally from the UK. We got in and out burger here:haha:
> 
> I am also in San Diego! How long have you lived here?
> 
> BMcDonald89 - My husband is from Muldrow OK (near Ft. Smith Ark), we fly into Tulsa all of the time!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I family in spiro, ft. Smith, and fayetteville.Click to expand...

His mom and a lot of his family actually lives in Spiro! How funny!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hahaha! I'll take pooping over puking any day!


----------



## NHKate

MrsKChicago said:


> Hahaha! I'll take pooping over puking any day!

Me too.


----------



## Lil bean

madtowngirl said:


> I hope everything is okay, kwynia. I'm sure you must be so stressed. :(
> 
> Ooo the techs that rush scare me! I hope I get a good one who is patient and well-experienced tomorrow. I will not be able to handle a jerk, I've had way too many a-hole doctors over the years, and I'm not about to take anyone's crap!
> 
> I haven't had any numbness, but I've had a weird sciatica-like pain in my left buttcheek after sitting for a few minutes. Never had that before, not sure if it's related to pregnancy.


Hey I have been having the sciatic like pain in my right butt cheek. Its not severe but more like sore muscle or something. I thought it was way too early for that but I dont really know when that type of pain starts. Glad to know i am not alone. Have you asked your OB about it?


----------



## mummy3

Puking is way worse than pooping :(:hugs:

Alyssa, cool!!! We've been in the states 5 years, 4 in San Diego and a year in Arizona. We're up in north county and its hot! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## NellyLou

NHKate said:


> Know what's fun?
> 
> Puking up your whole dinner with your 4-year old watching and commenting. "You're puking up your dinner? Now you won't have to poop it out!"
> 
> Yeah, loads of fun. Or not.

Lol, I did that on Monday with my two year old watching... Good times!


----------



## DrMum

mummy3 said:


> Drmum, I don't know if I missed in the speed of the thread, how did your scan go?:hugs:

Hi lovely, thanks for asking- it went great thanks and then my OB appointment was afterwards and that went well. One little bubba, right up at the fundus, away from c section scar with heart rate of 154/min and measuring right in dates exactly.

The appt with the OB afterwards was very reassuring. I did find it hard but she was so nice and put together a comprehensive care plan to aim for delivery at 37 weeks. So technically I won't be a march-mallow anymore but I'm not jumping ship to feb, you're stuck with me girls! I will be seeing the fetal cardiology team from 22 weeks but she said again, this was a million in one to happen never mind to recur. I meanwhile will continue to take things day by day.

So it was a good day for me and another day I'm thankful to be pregnant with a healthy baby for today. :hugs:


----------



## madtowngirl

Lil bean said:


> madtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything is okay, kwynia. I'm sure you must be so stressed. :(
> 
> Ooo the techs that rush scare me! I hope I get a good one who is patient and well-experienced tomorrow. I will not be able to handle a jerk, I've had way too many a-hole doctors over the years, and I'm not about to take anyone's crap!
> 
> I haven't had any numbness, but I've had a weird sciatica-like pain in my left buttcheek after sitting for a few minutes. Never had that before, not sure if it's related to pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Hey I have been having the sciatic like pain in my right butt cheek. Its not severe but more like sore muscle or something. I thought it was way too early for that but I dont really know when that type of pain starts. Glad to know i am not alone. Have you asked your OB about it?Click to expand...

I haven't asked my OB about it, but it is nice to know that someone else is feeling this! Yea, it's more like muscle pain than nerve pain, but it still hurts enough to make me limp. I didn't think it was early enough for that kind of pain, but who knows what is pushing on which nerves right now....


----------



## mummy3

Awww Drmum that's brilliant news:happydance: Its really good your OB is being so proactive, its very reassuring:hugs: I don't have a hope of a march delivery either but we're all going through the same stages this early on:baby:

The sciatica could be a result of the relaxin hormone, it makes the joints extra mobile, could be pressing on and off on nerves if you're in the wrong position.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Puking is so bad for your teeth! Ick


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

mummy3 said:


> Puking is way worse than pooping :(:hugs:
> 
> Alyssa, cool!!! We've been in the states 5 years, 4 in San Diego and a year in Arizona. We're up in north county and its hot! Whereabouts are you?

I have been in San Diego for a little over 5 years. I am in East county right now, but I lived in Escondido in 2009-2010. I have family in Vista and in Oceanside too =)

San Diego weather is much better than Arizona!


----------



## NHKate

DrMum - maybe I missed something since this thread is so busy, but why are you aiming for delivery at 37 weeks?

BMcDonald - Yeah, not only is puking bad for your teeth, but sometimes brushing my teeth makes me gag, then puke! I know I should brush them again afterwards, but it just seems pointless.


----------



## mummy3

Alyssa, yeah its way way better than the Arizona heat!! We're pretty close to Escondido (Rancho Bernardo) Where in east county are you? Do you know where you'll be delivering? I'm going to go back to Scripps Memorial, that's where the last few were born and its lovely:thumbup:


----------



## BMcDonald89

I'm curious as well Drmum??


----------



## DrMum

In march I had a 34 week stillbirth due to cardiac arrhythmia, had to be delivered by c section because she was transverse. 
That's ok if you missed it, this thread moves pretty fast!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

mummy3 said:


> Alyssa, yeah its way way better than the Arizona heat!! We're pretty close to Escondido (Rancho Bernardo) Where in east county are you? Do you know where you'll be delivering? I'm going to go back to Scripps Memorial, that's where the last few were born and its lovely:thumbup:

Scripps is a great hospital! I had a friend deliver both of her girls there too. My husband is military, so I'll be at the balboa naval hospital


----------



## lolly25

Hi ladies just to let you know I'm out had some heavy bleeding last night and this morning no cramping yet but the bleeding is heavy x H+H 9 months to you all xxx


----------



## dan-o

DrMum said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Drmum, I don't know if I missed in the speed of the thread, how did your scan go?:hugs:
> 
> Hi lovely, thanks for asking- it went great thanks and then my OB appointment was afterwards and that went well. One little bubba, right up at the fundus, away from c section scar with heart rate of 154/min and measuring right in dates exactly.
> 
> The appt with the OB afterwards was very reassuring. I did find it hard but she was so nice and put together a comprehensive care plan to aim for delivery at 37 weeks. So technically I won't be a march-mallow anymore but I'm not jumping ship to feb, you're stuck with me girls! I will be seeing the fetal cardiology team from 22 weeks but she said again, this was a million in one to happen never mind to recur. I meanwhile will continue to take things day by day.
> 
> So it was a good day for me and another day I'm thankful to be pregnant with a healthy baby for today. :hugs:Click to expand...

Drmum, you are such a brave and strong lady. I'm so glad they will watch you closely, must be such a rollercoaster of emotions for you :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

lolly25 said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know I'm out had some heavy bleeding last night and this morning no cramping yet but the bleeding is heavy x H+H 9 months to you all xxx

Lolly are you getting a scan? It may not be miscarriage, hoping the best for you xx


----------



## dan-o

Lucy, good luck for your scan today, hope it goes ok x


----------



## lolly25

No I had one booked for Tuesday but I'm going to cancel it not putting myself through anymore I'm just letting nature take it's course there's to much for it to not be a loss xx


----------



## Loozle

Lolly :hugs:


----------



## chrislo4

So sorry Lolly x


----------



## kealz

So sorry, lolly. :( xx

Drmum - what you've been through is every mum to be's worse nightmare. You're doing so well to stay positive and strong and have hope for your rainbow. :)


----------



## CoffeePuffin

lolly25 said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know I'm out had some heavy bleeding last night and this morning no cramping yet but the bleeding is heavy x H+H 9 months to you all xxx

So sorry :hugs: Tell us if anything changes xx


----------



## cmr01

Just done the baking soda test and it said boy. Lol according to the Chinese gender chart its a girl. Eyeball test says boy. These are too funny.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I AM SO GASSY :blush:


----------



## lolly25

CoffeePuffin said:


> lolly25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just to let you know I'm out had some heavy bleeding last night and this morning no cramping yet but the bleeding is heavy x H+H 9 months to you all xxx
> 
> So sorry :hugs: Tell us if anything changes xxClick to expand...

Thank you x I will do xx


----------



## kealz

cmr01 said:


> Just done the baking soda test and it said boy. Lol according to the Chinese gender chart its a girl. Eyeball test says boy. These are too funny.

Lol, Chinese chart says boy for me. How do you do the eye test? :)


----------



## dan-o

kealz said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Just done the baking soda test and it said boy. Lol according to the Chinese gender chart its a girl. Eyeball test says boy. These are too funny.
> 
> Lol, Chinese chart says boy for me. How do you do the eye test? :)Click to expand...

I wondered the same!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So sorry to hear that lolly :(


----------



## NellyLou

Sorry Lolly! Hugs!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Lolly you're in my thoughts.


----------



## dan-o

Lolly how is it now hun? Any sign of stopping? X


----------



## mommasquirrel

Woke up starving! Anyone else still having vivid dreams? Mine are pretty constant along with waking up in the middle of the night from hunger pangs. I even had protein before bed last night...


----------



## kwynia

Still bleeding here, I didn't have more than spotting in a pad yesterday but there was pink brown every time I wiped. This morning I had about half a pad with dark brown red, but some tiny bright clots when I wiped. Still cramping as well, expecting this to pick up soon.


----------



## NellyLou

DrMum, I'm so sorry for my loss. I can't imagine going through that :(


----------



## frenchie35

Prayers for all of you in doubt about your little beans!

@mummy3 : Don't you wish you were in France for some macaroons? I'm not sure about in the US, but usually the McCafe locations sell some decent ones.


----------



## NellyLou

frenchie35 said:


> Prayers for all of you in doubt about your little beans!
> 
> @mummy3 : Don't you wish you were in France for some macaroons? I'm not sure about in the US, but usually the McCafe locations sell some decent ones.

Really! They don't here in Canada, but that would be an amazing addition to the menu :)


----------



## kkl12

Can I join you ladies? EDD is March 27.


----------



## DrMum

Thinking of you Kwynia and lolly. Stay strong ; we are all here if you need us :hugs:




frenchie35 said:


> Don't you wish you were in France for some macaroons? I'm not sure about in the US, but usually the McCafe locations sell some decent ones.

I cannot believe we don't get these in canada. Time to petition MaccyD's!!


----------



## NellyLou

DrMum said:


> frenchie35 said:
> 
> 
> Don't you wish you were in France for some macaroons? I'm not sure about in the US, but usually the McCafe locations sell some decent ones.
> 
> I cannot believe we don't get these in canada. Time to petition MaccyD's!!Click to expand...

I'll sign that petition!

I am seriously craving strawberries with whipped cream this morning. Can not wait to finish work so I can go buy some!!!


----------



## lolly25

dan-o said:


> Lolly how is it now hun? Any sign of stopping? X

It's slowed down from last night ( nothing's hit the pad today...) filled half a pad last night still bright red, still no cramping just the odd bit of stretching sensation ( have a lot of scar tissue from previous 3 C/sections ) xxx


----------



## lolly25

kwynia said:


> Still bleeding here, I didn't have more than spotting in a pad yesterday but there was pink brown every time I wiped. This morning I had about half a pad with dark brown red, but some tiny bright clots when I wiped. Still cramping as well, expecting this to pick up soon.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## NHKate

DrMum - So sorry for your loss back in March. That must have been horrible. I'm hoping everything goes perfectly for you this time.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I'm a wreck. Took DS to the dentist yesterday & turns out he has to have 2 teeth pulled. Doctor assured me that it wasn't my fault because the cavity started between the two teeth & there was no way for me to have seen it until it became the the point that it is now. But I obviously still feel guilty & I cry every time I think about them putting him to sleep. Oh man... This stress isn't good right now :(


----------



## NellyLou

sn0wbunnie said:


> I'm a wreck. Took DS to the dentist yesterday & turns out he has to have 2 teeth pulled. Doctor assured me that it wasn't my fault because the cavity started between the two teeth & there was no way for me to have seen it until it became the the point that it is now. But I obviously still feel guilty & I cry every time I think about them putting him to sleep. Oh man... This stress isn't good right now :(

Aw, try not to get too upset. How old is he? It's soooo hard to brush my daughter's teeth, and there isn't a chance that she'll let me floss them.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

NellyLou said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> I'm a wreck. Took DS to the dentist yesterday & turns out he has to have 2 teeth pulled. Doctor assured me that it wasn't my fault because the cavity started between the two teeth & there was no way for me to have seen it until it became the the point that it is now. But I obviously still feel guilty & I cry every time I think about them putting him to sleep. Oh man... This stress isn't good right now :(
> 
> Aw, try not to get too upset. How old is he? It's soooo hard to brush my daughter's teeth, and there isn't a chance that she'll let me floss them.Click to expand...

He's 9. I THOUGHT he was capable to brushing on his own. I always watch him do it, but I guess he wasn't doing it right :(


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Nausea isn't as bad today, still bad but not awful like it has been. Still needing my meds though, I can feel it getting worse when I'm almost due another dose.


----------



## NellyLou

sn0wbunnie said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> I'm a wreck. Took DS to the dentist yesterday & turns out he has to have 2 teeth pulled. Doctor assured me that it wasn't my fault because the cavity started between the two teeth & there was no way for me to have seen it until it became the the point that it is now. But I obviously still feel guilty & I cry every time I think about them putting him to sleep. Oh man... This stress isn't good right now :(
> 
> Aw, try not to get too upset. How old is he? It's soooo hard to brush my daughter's teeth, and there isn't a chance that she'll let me floss them.Click to expand...
> 
> He's 9. I THOUGHT he was capable to brushing on his own. I always watch him do it, but I guess he wasn't doing it right :(Click to expand...

Oh ok, well that's the age when I think most kids probably start getting cavities. They are old enough to brush their own, but probably don't realize the consequences of not brushing well. Hopefully he will learn from this that he needs to brush well. Don't stress too much about it, he will be ok!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

My cervix feels open and I'm cramping. Fuck. Could this mean a miscarriage is on it's way? I've never miscarried before and am panicking like hell now. 

Sickness seems to be easing too which is making me worry even more.


----------



## dan-o

Coffee, I've always started bleeding way before my cervix opens. I think you are ok, maybe your cervix has just softened, as it does in pregnancy. Also when you've given birth it's always slightly open in your subsequent pregnancies x


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I've got it into my head that because I've not miscarried before, surely it's going to happen because I can't be that lucky.


----------



## NellyLou

CoffeePuffin said:


> I've got it into my head that because I've not miscarried before, surely it's going to happen because I can't be that lucky.

I'm like that as well... And because it hasn't happened to any of my friends or family, it's going to happen to me.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm getting really sharp pains now. I don't think anyone will assess me unless I'm actually having bleeding though.


----------



## NellyLou

I'm sorry CoffeePuffin, I hope everything is ok!


----------



## dan-o

Coffee, if you're in a lot of pain you will deffo get seen! How bad is it? :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

Sorry you are having pains coffee, hope it eases up.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope it's just ligaments and stretching fx


----------



## lolly25

Hope all is ok coffee xx


----------



## DrMum

Coffee sorry to hear you're worried. I don't remember if you've been scanned yet or not? But if you are having a lot of pain then definitely go and get scanned to check where the pregnancy is implanted. 
But also to echo dan-o I think the bleeding usually starts before the cramping for most people. Hopefully it's just round ligaments stretching.
Keep us posted and good luck - call your EPAU!


----------



## chrislo4

CoffeePuffin said:


> I'm getting really sharp pains now. I don't think anyone will assess me unless I'm actually having bleeding though.

I think if you're having unbearable pains that don't feel like the usual cramping then you need to see your GP or go to A&E. Hoping it's just ligament pain x


----------



## chrislo4

I vomited for the first time this morning. My 2 year old was watching me saying 'i do it too mummy!' As much as I love her copying me ... hmmm no thank you! Hoping it doesn't turn to HG like last time. I have however found something that seems to keep my nausea at bay. Wotsits!!!

Sending my love to everyone x


----------



## cmr01

kealz said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Just done the baking soda test and it said boy. Lol according to the Chinese gender chart its a girl. Eyeball test says boy. These are too funny.
> 
> Lol, Chinese chart says boy for me. How do you do the eye test? :)Click to expand...




dan-o said:


> kealz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Just done the baking soda test and it said boy. Lol according to the Chinese gender chart its a girl. Eyeball test says boy. These are too funny.
> 
> Lol, Chinese chart says boy for me. How do you do the eye test? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered the same!Click to expand...


So you just look under your eyes and look for a v within your veins. It has to be at the 6 o'clock on your eyeball. Left means girl, right means boy.


----------



## Bookity

Thinking of you ladies in emotional limbo right now. Hope you can be seen for a scan quickly Coffee. :hugs:


----------



## BMcDonald89

kwynia said:


> Sorry you are having pains coffee, hope it eases up.

 How is it going with you?


----------



## bdb84

NHKate said:


> Yeah, not only is puking bad for your teeth, but sometimes brushing my teeth makes me gag, then puke! I know I should brush them again afterwards, but it just seems pointless.

Actually, you shouldn't brush your teeth directly after vomiting because you are just brushing the acid (from the vomit) back into your teeth. Always gargle with water for a couple minutes afterward to wash away as much acid as possible. Then brush your teeth after eating again. 



lolly25 said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know I'm out had some heavy bleeding last night and this morning no cramping yet but the bleeding is heavy x H+H 9 months to you all xxx

I'm so sorry :(



mommasquirrel said:


> Woke up starving! Anyone else still having vivid dreams? Mine are pretty constant along with waking up in the middle of the night from hunger pangs. I even had protein before bed last night...

Yes, my dreams are crazy! Last night I dreamed that I had an affair with some random man and his wife found out, stalked me at my gym, and then pursued me in a high speed chase :lol:



sn0wbunnie said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> I'm a wreck. Took DS to the dentist yesterday & turns out he has to have 2 teeth pulled. Doctor assured me that it wasn't my fault because the cavity started between the two teeth & there was no way for me to have seen it until it became the the point that it is now. But I obviously still feel guilty & I cry every time I think about them putting him to sleep. Oh man... This stress isn't good right now :(
> 
> Aw, try not to get too upset. How old is he? It's soooo hard to brush my daughter's teeth, and there isn't a chance that she'll let me floss them.Click to expand...
> 
> He's 9. I THOUGHT he was capable to brushing on his own. I always watch him do it, but I guess he wasn't doing it right :(Click to expand...

I'm sorry for your little one :( Cavities are so tough. 

The ones that form between the teeth are more of a flossing issue than a brushing issue. 

When I was in dental school, the rule of thumb is that a child has the proper hand dexterity to brush all surfaces of his teeth when he can write in fluent cursive (so between the ages of 9-10). A child any younger than that will simply only brush the surfaces that they can see in the mirror.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh ladies, I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## mummy3

Morning!

Sorry if I miss anything, I still haven't mastered the multi quote even though have been here for ever and have a stupid amount of posts:blush:

Drmum, you are seriously an amazingly strong woman:hugs: This is going to be your perfect rainbow:hugs:

Lolly:hugs: Keep track of it hun and please consider the EPU to be safe:hugs:

Kwynia, :hugs: Keep resting until your scan hun, got everything crossed for you:hugs:

Lucy good luck at your scan!!:baby:

Snowbunnie, in a similar boat, my almost 10 year old needs 2 teeth pulled under general, she has extra teeth that need out but we had a similar thing with the brushing, it was a wake up call for her to pay much closer attention and she truly has done good since. :thumbup: My 6 year old son we have the opposite, he has autism and is OBSESSED with the teeth cleaning ritual, to the extent we've caught him getting up in the night to mouthwash and floss:wacko: Def don't feel guilty hun:hugs:

After being sick, def don't brush right away, the gargle tip is spot on:thumbup:

Coffee, if the pains are really bad its a good idea to get checked, for peace of mind at the very least:hugs:

SIckness is minging here, down 7lbs now and I started at 137 (5 foot 9), crazy how bad it is, unless I am further on than 5+4, usually its really bad around the 7/8 week mark. I also have been getting a lot of strong cramping which is unusual for me, after my first couple pregnancies I don't get that AF type cramping. Bring on tomorrows scan!!! 

Oh and I stretched wrong this morning and pulled a muscle in my boob:dohh:

Whats everyone doing today? I have to take my eldest for her yearly wellchild cheack and get the baby seen, he's got a 102 fever and vomiting rash so he's reacting to something again. Then the pool to chill while the kids play with their friends :)


----------



## kwynia

BMcDonald89 said:


> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you are having pains coffee, hope it eases up.
> 
> How is it going with you?Click to expand...

I'm alright, I've got a light flow now pinkish brown, but the cramps are gone for now. I'm really really hungry but can't even look at food so it's making me uncomfortable.


----------



## mummy3

Ooh and I did find the macaroons! After much searching and sending the hubby out:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Kwynia, that's positive the symptoms are still there!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy3 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Whats everyone doing today? I have to take my eldest for her yearly wellchild cheack and get the baby seen, he's got a 102 fever and vomiting rash so he's reacting to something again. Then the pool to chill while the kids play with their friends :)

I'm cleaning cleaning cleaning. With frequent rests and maybe a nap  I have a friend coming in tonight to spend the weekend, and the house is a wreck.


----------



## lsd2721

I've been helping my sister get ready for my nieces first birthday party tonight. 

I'm sorry to everyone whose started bleeding or having doubts! I'll keep y'all in my thoughts.


----------



## BMcDonald89

kwynia said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you are having pains coffee, hope it eases up.
> 
> How is it going with you? Click to expand...
> 
> I'm alright, I've got a light flow now pinkish brown, but the cramps are gone for now. I'm really really hungry but can't even look at food so it's making me uncomfortable.Click to expand...

Maybe you could go in for a scan early?


----------



## kwynia

I have a scan scheduled for next wed, when I spoke with my OB-GYN we agreed to keep that appt. And just monitor flow and symptoms until then.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Oh, ok. Well good luck hon.


----------



## missfrick

It's a Squiggles! After the stress of the past 2 weeks, we saw our little shrimpy. Measuring in at 8 weeks on the dot, so my due date has not changed. 153 BPM heartrate, wiggling arms and legs, umbilical cord, and even saw a 3D image (though they wouldn't print it for me - oh Canadian healthcare and how different you are than what is available in the USA). Tech was able to see that I ovulated from the right ovary - and I have no right fallopian tube... she said the left one must have grabbed that egg, and that Squiggles is truly a miracle!
 



Attached Files:







mlouB1h2UyHHsEKI_EpVvsctF-QAYp58Cy2XxHDcRJU.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## BMcDonald89

How wonderful missfrick! I'm happy for you. I should get to see my little miracle on Monday at 8 weeks 2 days. I hope I get lucky like you. I have been googling and driving myself crazy.


----------



## dan-o

Wow missfrick, lovely news and fascinating about ovulating on the tubeless side! Cute scan pic <3


----------



## BMcDonald89

dan-o said:


> Wow missfrick, lovely news and fascinating about ovulating on the tubeless side! Cute scan pic <3

I guess I didn't catch that! Woot Woot. How amazing!


----------



## kwynia

Congrats missfrick, what a lovely scan ;)


----------



## lsd2721

Congrats miss frick!! Beautiful scan!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> It's a Squiggles! After the stress of the past 2 weeks, we saw our little shrimpy. Measuring in at 8 weeks on the dot, so my due date has not changed. 153 BPM heartrate, wiggling arms and legs, umbilical cord, and even saw a 3D image (though they wouldn't print it for me - oh Canadian healthcare and how different you are than what is available in the USA). Tech was able to see that I ovulated from the right ovary - and I have no right fallopian tube... she said the left one must have grabbed that egg, and that Squiggles is truly a miracle!

Congrats, nice pic


----------



## Bookity

Love the scan missfrick! Congratulations on your little miracle!!


----------



## lolly25

Congrats missfrick beautiful pic xx


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! I had my first OB appt today. He did a cervical exam and said that my uterus feels to be about 8 weeks, but we will know for sure after my ultrasound on August 6th. He also said that I have a friable cervix, which is terrifying when you google it. I know I have no STDs, so thankful to have read many posts of women who also do not have STDs that just bleed during pregnancy. Anyway, with my first baby I had gestational diabetes and I knew that they would screen me early but I didn't think they would do it today! I'm sure I will fail it because I had a bowl of cocoa pepples this morning! Ugh....


----------



## lucy1

Well time for me to bow out ladies. My hcg is 136.

At least now we will be approaching our GP for a referral to a specialist to see what's going on with my dodgy innards! 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx


----------



## BMcDonald89

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies! I had my first OB appt today. He did a cervical exam and said that my uterus feels to be about 8 weeks, but we will know for sure after my ultrasound on August 6th. He also said that I have a friable cervix, which is terrifying when you google it. I know I have no STDs, so thankful to have read many posts of women who also do not have STDs that just bleed during pregnancy. Anyway, with my first baby I had gestational diabetes and I knew that they would screen me early but I didn't think they would do it today! I'm sure I will fail it because I had a bowl of cocoa pepples this morning! Ugh....

So have you bled? What do they do to treat a friable cervix?


----------



## CoffeePuffin

lucy1 said:


> Well time for me to bow out ladies. My hcg is 136.
> 
> At least now we will be approaching our GP for a referral to a specialist to see what's going on with my dodgy innards!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx

So sorry Lucy :hugs:
Hopefully we'll see you in the pregnancy forum again in the near future. I hope you're doing okay xx


----------



## DrMum

lucy1 said:


> Well time for me to bow out ladies. My hcg is 136.
> 
> At least now we will be approaching our GP for a referral to a specialist to see what's going on with my dodgy innards!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx

So sorry to hear that Lucy. Hoping your specialist gives you some answers and you are back soon :hugs:


----------



## DrMum

Coffee how are you doing now? Did you get a scan to ease your mind? Hope you're ok lovely!


----------



## kwynia

So sorry lucy :hugs:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

DrMum said:


> Coffee how are you doing now? Did you get a scan to ease your mind? Hope you're ok lovely!

Still cramping and have sharp pains but I haven't had any blood so I doubt they would give me a scan or even assess me? 

OH said I should just rest and see how I am tomorrow, if the pain is still really bad I'll phone NHS direct and ask for advice, and if the pain has eased off I'll just tell the midwife about it on Wednesday. I haven't actually met her yet and don't have a number.


----------



## madtowngirl

My gut was right. We went in for the 8 week scan, and there is a yolk sac but no embryo. I wish you all a happy & healthy 9 months.


----------



## BMcDonald89

CoffeePuffin said:


> DrMum said:
> 
> 
> Coffee how are you doing now? Did you get a scan to ease your mind? Hope you're ok lovely!
> 
> Still cramping and have sharp pains but I haven't had any blood so I doubt they would give me a scan or even assess me?
> 
> OH said I should just rest and see how I am tomorrow, if the pain is still really bad I'll phone NHS direct and ask for advice, and if the pain has eased off I'll just tell the midwife about it on Wednesday. I haven't actually met her yet and don't have a number.Click to expand...

I bet they would give you a scan if you want one. Just complain about the extreme pain.


----------



## BMcDonald89

madtowngirl said:


> My gut was right. We went in for the 8 week scan, and there is a yolk sac but no embryo. I wish you all a happy & healthy 9 months.

Maybe you are wrong about when you ovulated?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yes I started bleeding after sex a few weeks ago and I always spot after a few painful BM especially if I'm constipated. After my exam today there was blood on his gloves and I have had some bleeding since, not enough to even get on a pad but it's there when I wipe. He told me no sex and try to rest. I guess he'll tell us more after the ultrasound.


----------



## lolly25

lucy1 said:


> Well time for me to bow out ladies. My hcg is 136.
> 
> At least now we will be approaching our GP for a referral to a specialist to see what's going on with my dodgy innards!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx

So sorry Lucy xx


----------



## lolly25

madtowngirl said:


> My gut was right. We went in for the 8 week scan, and there is a yolk sac but no embryo. I wish you all a happy & healthy 9 months.

So sorry madtowngirl xx


----------



## mummy3

So sorry Lucy:hugs:

Madtowngirl, could you be too early?:hugs:

Redskins, friable cervix can lead to a lot of worry but its good you know now so the spotting wont be as scary:hugs:

Coffee, take it easy and go in if it gets much worse:hugs: How's the nausea?

My right ribs and shoulder are killing, I totally stretched way too far :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So sorry Lucy hope to see u back in the pregnancy forums soon

Fx for you madtowngirl will they scanned again?

Coffee try get a scan to put your mind at rest


----------



## chelsealynnb

Just posted our announcement on Facebook! Yay! I haven't caught up yet because I've been absent for a couple days and I'm way behind but I hope everyone is doing well, and :hugs: to those struggling or who will be trying again!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

chelsealynnb said:


> Just posted our announcement on Facebook! Yay! I haven't caught up yet because I've been absent for a couple days and I'm way behind but I hope everyone is doing well, and :hugs: to those struggling or who will be trying again!

Awesome announcement love it


----------



## BMcDonald89

mummy_smurf2b said:


> So sorry Lucy hope to see u back in the pregnancy forums soon
> 
> Fx for you madtowngirl will they scanned again?
> 
> Coffee try get a scan to put your mind at rest

Maybe madtowngirl is a not as far along, and they just can't see the bugger yet??


----------



## chrislo4

madtowngirl said:


> My gut was right. We went in for the 8 week scan, and there is a yolk sac but no embryo. I wish you all a happy & healthy 9 months.




lucy1 said:


> Well time for me to bow out ladies. My hcg is 136.
> 
> At least now we will be approaching our GP for a referral to a specialist to see what's going on with my dodgy innards!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx

I'm so very sorry to read this. I hope you are both back in first tri soon :flower:


----------



## chrislo4

chelsealynnb said:


> Just posted our announcement on Facebook! Yay! I haven't caught up yet because I've been absent for a couple days and I'm way behind but I hope everyone is doing well, and :hugs: to those struggling or who will be trying again!

Too cute!


----------



## mummy3

Awww Chealsea that is so cute!!!:happydance:


----------



## bdb84

lucy1 said:


> Well time for me to bow out ladies. My hcg is 136.
> 
> At least now we will be approaching our GP for a referral to a specialist to see what's going on with my dodgy innards!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx




madtowngirl said:


> My gut was right. We went in for the 8 week scan, and there is a yolk sac but no embryo. I wish you all a happy & healthy 9 months.

I'm so sorry to you both :hugs:



chelsealynnb said:


> Just posted our announcement on Facebook! Yay! I haven't caught up yet because I've been absent for a couple days and I'm way behind but I hope everyone is doing well, and :hugs: to those struggling or who will be trying again!

Super cute!

I'm struggling as to when to announce. I normally announce right away, but after my m/c last year, it really sucked to have to go back and tell everyone, "just kidding" :( 

If everything checks out next Wednesday, at my 6ish week sono, then I'll be further along than I was last year when I lost the baby. I may announce then. It's just so hard to keep this secret in. 

I want to shout it from the rooftop!


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> Well time for me to bow out ladies. My hcg is 136.
> 
> At least now we will be approaching our GP for a referral to a specialist to see what's going on with my dodgy innards!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx

Oh Lucy I'm so sorry hun, I was praying for good news from you :( :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

madtowngirl said:


> My gut was right. We went in for the 8 week scan, and there is a yolk sac but no embryo. I wish you all a happy & healthy 9 months.

So sorry madtowngirl, very sad to read this update :( :hugs:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bdb84 said:


> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well time for me to bow out ladies. My hcg is 136.
> 
> At least now we will be approaching our GP for a referral to a specialist to see what's going on with my dodgy innards!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> My gut was right. We went in for the 8 week scan, and there is a yolk sac but no embryo. I wish you all a happy & healthy 9 months.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry to you both :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Just posted our announcement on Facebook! Yay! I haven't caught up yet because I've been absent for a couple days and I'm way behind but I hope everyone is doing well, and :hugs: to those struggling or who will be trying again!Click to expand...
> 
> Super cute!
> 
> I'm struggling as to when to announce. I normally announce right away, but after my m/c last year, it really sucked to have to go back and tell everyone, "just kidding" :(
> 
> If everything checks out next Wednesday, at my 6ish week sono, then I'll be further along than I was last year when I lost the baby. I may announce then. It's just so hard to keep this secret in.
> 
> I want to shout it from the rooftop!Click to expand...

I know how you feel one of my friends on Facebook just announced theirs with their scan pic (20weeks I think as it states it's a boy) and I so badly want to comment sayin I too have one in the making lol but if I get a scan pic on Monday at my 7week scan then il use that to announce it otherwise I dunno how to announce it without waitin til 12week scan which seems a lifetime away lol it's over a month unless it's booked before 12week. Iv not even attempted to make a booking apt as I'm not really sure what il do about it. My current docs is near our old house (mums moved because I'm movin I'm with oh anytime now just waitin on it being tidied up) I left my docs there as it seems stupid to move it twice plus my dd goes to nursery I'm the same area as she settled there I don't wanna move her. It's just a problem while they are on a 6week hol it's not as accessible lol but I cnt decide if to have bookin apt at that docs or just wait til move in with oh even though I cnt wait to get the green book that will make everything real then hehe :p


----------



## Menelly

Sorry for all the losses. :( 

Anyone else keep getting headaches that WON'T GO AWAY? I'm not puking or anything, and for that I'm grateful, but right now I want to stab my temples with an ice pick. /sigh


----------



## missfrick

I'm so sorry for all the losses and anyone in doubt atm. :hugs: Hope those of you who are not "officially" out get positive news soon, and those who are out get their sticky rainbows.


AFM: For the past 5 days I've been in puke-purgatory, which I didn't understand, but now I'm in a constant state of "omg I might puke at any second" though thankfully I haven't yet. Unfortunately, the only thing that sounds good to eat is greasy crap, so I think I've gained 3 lbs in the past 3 days... ugh. Since there was a hb at the u/s my SO finally decided it wouldn't be tooooo bad if I bought anything, so my mom took me out and I got a BellaBand and a maternity bra - OMG this is the most comfortable bra I've ever worn in my entire life! I haven't tried the Band yet, but I also haven't tried on jeans in about 4 weeks lol.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I'm sorry for everyone who is in doubt about their little beans! I hope you all get some reassurance soon. And to those that have already lost, I hope to see you guys back soon your sticky beans!

Menelly, I have also had terrible headaches. I never got them before, but now it is constant. I want to train my 5 years olds to rub my temples, since my husband is gone until late August. They also do not quite understand how them fighting and talking loud is making mommy feel sick. They look at me like I'm crazy. I think part of the problem, for me, is that I normally drink a ton of water throughout the day. Lately, water sounds terrible, and I can only sip on it. So I think that is contributing to my headaches. I am always iffy to take Tylenol during pregnancy, even though it's supposed to be safe. I try to avoid taking anything, unless I have to. :wacko:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Chelsea, I don't feel as guilty for posting my announcement on Facebook anymore! I thought everyone would think that I was crazy! I just posted mine yesterday! One for Facebook (collage) and a different one for Instagram (bump ahead).
 



Attached Files:







Announcement round 2.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 33









10468436_10204337789513270_5593925382930929471_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## chelsealynnb

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Chelsea, I don't feel as guilty for posting my announcement on Facebook anymore! I thought everyone would think that I was crazy! I just posted mine yesterday! One for Facebook (collage) and a different one for Instagram (bump ahead).

Sooo cute!


----------



## bucherwurm

Very cute announcements! It makes me excited for ours. 
We still haven't told anyone but my one cousin yet.


----------



## kwynia

I'm officially calling this one over, bleeding has picked up and now passing clots and having regular menstrual cramping. Thanks in advance for the kindness, you are all so wonderful and supportive. I will probably stalk for a bit, it makes me happy thinking about all those little bumps out there :) :hugs:


----------



## Menelly

kwynia said:


> I'm officially calling this one over, bleeding has picked up and now passing clots and having regular menstrual cramping. Thanks in advance for the kindness, you are all so wonderful and supportive. I will probably stalk for a bit, it makes me happy thinking about all those little bumps out there :) :hugs:

So sorry Kwynia. :(


----------



## mommasquirrel

bdb84- That is hilarious. I dream about anything, the latest being chased by people for no reason and then being able to use kung fu with areial kicks. If you knew me, You'd be laughing your head off. there is no way I'd ever be able to fend off a group of people alone.

IluvRedskins- I know what you mean about the friable cervix. I've always had one since I could remember. I am just prone to bleeding from down there. I could sneeze or have a light BM and it happens. As for treating friable cervix-there is no known cure. I've heard of people freezing off a portion of their cervix only to have it come back. I'll just live with it. My husband doesn't freak out and says it's normal for me. i don't need to be anyone else but me and that is what matters. I know as the pregnancy goes forward their will be more blood flow and that comes with the possibility of having more spotting. I figure that is what panty liners are made for anyhow.

I don't know about all of you but I am already craving weird combinations of food. Like rocky road ice cream and dill pickles. Other than feeling nauseated all the time I feel like I'm alright.

Also, not sure if I properly introduced myself earlier. I'm 33 and DH is 34. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2002. Currently taking Metformin 2000 mg and 25 mcg synthroid daily. We got pregnant after our first round of Clomid and have been trying for what seems like an eternity. So happy we are finally pregnant. I want to tell everyone but I'm cautious since I had a MC back in 2000 at roughly 20 weeks. So my doctors are keeping a close eye on me and my little bean. We had only one bump in the road so far almost 2 weeks ago with severe cramping and bleeding but little bean is determined to stay in place, which makes me happy.

Oh yea, my friends say I can a bit TMI but I always figure whatever details I have to share can probably help someone one day. :winkwink: 

Other than being extremely goofy I think life should be filled with laughter. 

--enough of me blabbering and on to Chinese Food!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ladies, I am so freaking tired I can't even handle it. I picked up a little in the living room, started (haven't even finished) 2 loads of laundry, and very lazily scrubbed the bathtub, and I've spent the rest of the day on the couch, and I'm all out of energy. Just took a 90 minute nap  Thankfully my friend who's visiting is a really good friend, so the house can be messy when she comes, but I at least need to get the rest of the guest linens and such washed.


----------



## hanni

Menelly said:


> Sorry for all the losses. :(
> 
> Anyone else keep getting headaches that WON'T GO AWAY? I'm not puking or anything, and for that I'm grateful, but right now I want to stab my temples with an ice pick. /sigh

I had these, they've subsided now. I found I'd cut out caffeine to quickly/drastically. A can of diet coke/small cup of tea worked wonders. Maybe this could help? What about flavoured water? I also hate water but loved flavoured. It tends to be high in sugar but boohoo, there's only so much we can cut out and stress about. 
Hope they get better soon.


----------



## Laska5

so saddened to hear of more losses! I hope there are no more in the group! I know it causes so much pain! 

I'm 8 weeks tomorrow & today was my worst day so far. Felt fine this morning but around lunch time I got really hungry but nothing felt good & sat on the couch for 5 hours just feeling exhausted & napping off & on- really felt like I had the cold or something. Hubby made me get up & go for a walk with him this evening & now I feel worse- it's a friday night & he's desperate for me to get some energy to go out & do something! NOOO thank you! The couch is my best friend right now! Just feeling really dizzy, nauseated but no throwing up yet!


----------



## bdb84

kwynia said:


> I'm officially calling this one over, bleeding has picked up and now passing clots and having regular menstrual cramping. Thanks in advance for the kindness, you are all so wonderful and supportive. I will probably stalk for a bit, it makes me happy thinking about all those little bumps out there :) :hugs:

I wish I could reach through the screen and hug you. I'm so sorry :(


----------



## dan-o

kwynia said:


> I'm officially calling this one over, bleeding has picked up and now passing clots and having regular menstrual cramping. Thanks in advance for the kindness, you are all so wonderful and supportive. I will probably stalk for a bit, it makes me happy thinking about all those little bumps out there :) :hugs:

I'm so so sorry to read this Kwynia :cry:


----------



## chrislo4

kwynia said:


> I'm officially calling this one over, bleeding has picked up and now passing clots and having regular menstrual cramping. Thanks in advance for the kindness, you are all so wonderful and supportive. I will probably stalk for a bit, it makes me happy thinking about all those little bumps out there :) :hugs:

So very sorry to read this. Lots of hugs :flower:


----------



## kealz

So sorry for the losses on this thread, it must be heart breaking for you. :( Sending big hugs to you ladies. xxx


----------



## kealz

Just checked eyes for gender, lol, I think I've got a 'v' on the left one - which one does that mean again..? :)


----------



## CoffeePuffin

So sorry Kwynia :angel:
We're all here for you and hope you get your sticky bean soon. Hope you're doing okay love. Rest up.


----------



## dan-o

kealz said:


> Just checked eyes for gender, lol, I think I've got a 'v' on the left one - which one does that mean again..? :)

I have a y in the left. Think it means girl if it's on left? I'm skeptical lol


----------



## lolly25

kwynia said:


> I'm officially calling this one over, bleeding has picked up and now passing clots and having regular menstrual cramping. Thanks in advance for the kindness, you are all so wonderful and supportive. I will probably stalk for a bit, it makes me happy thinking about all those little bumps out there :) :hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear this kwynia x hugs x


----------



## lolly25

I'm very confused now this morning I took my last pregnancy test
Just to check my line is fading after the big bleed Thursday but ended up with something I'm not prepared for the top test is Mondays, the middle is Wednesdays or Thursdays they looked similar and forgot to mark the back and the bottom is this mornings :wacko:

I'm still bleeding red but really light no cramps or clots but on Thursday it was pouring out ( sorry tmi )
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kwynia said:


> I'm officially calling this one over, bleeding has picked up and now passing clots and having regular menstrual cramping. Thanks in advance for the kindness, you are all so wonderful and supportive. I will probably stalk for a bit, it makes me happy thinking about all those little bumps out there :) :hugs:

So sorry to hear that :( hope your ok :hug:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lolly25 said:


> I'm very confused now this morning I took my last pregnancy test
> Just to check my line is fading after the big bleed Thursday but ended up with something I'm not prepared for the top test is Mondays, the middle is Wednesdays or Thursdays they looked similar and forgot to mark the back and the bottom is this mornings :wacko:
> 
> I'm still bleeding red but really light no cramps or clots but on Thursday it was pouring out ( sorry tmi )

You should go and get a scan and find out what's going on since those lines are gettin darker


----------



## chrislo4

Lolly, i really think you should attend your scan next week. Bleeding doesnt always mean a loss. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## dan-o

Lolly you need a scan hun, ASAP. X


----------



## molly86

So sorry that so many people on here are having such a hard time. Hope everything works out ok for everyone. I've just come out of hospital. I got seriously dehydrated as I couldn't keep anything down. So was fed through a drip. Feeling much better now though. I've also been given some cyclizine tablets which should stop feeling sick. Only trouble is from what I've seen from googling I'm not 100% sure I should be taking them. But guess I'll have to or I'll dehydrate again.


----------



## lolly25

Hi all I've been looking on the forum and read a few posts I'm wondering if I've had/experiencing a subchorionic haemorrhage, if I remember right I believe I had one at 9weeks with dd1 but this was over 12yrs ago all I remember is lots of blood, some of the posts in the sch haemorrhage group fit with what I've experienced x think I will go the scan on Tuesday xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lolly25 said:


> Hi all I've been looking on the forum and read a few posts I'm wondering if I've had/experiencing a subchorionic haemorrhage, if I remember right I believe I had one at 9weeks with dd1 but this was over 12yrs ago all I remember is lots of blood, some of the posts in the sch haemorrhage group fit with what I've experienced x think I will go the scan on Tuesday xx

Good luck Tuesday keep us updated fx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

molly86 said:


> So sorry that so many people on here are having such a hard time. Hope everything works out ok for everyone. I've just come out of hospital. I got seriously dehydrated as I couldn't keep anything down. So was fed through a drip. Feeling much better now though. I've also been given some cyclizine tablets which should stop feeling sick. Only trouble is from what I've seen from googling I'm not 100% sure I should be taking them. But guess I'll have to or I'll dehydrate again.

Hope your ok and manage to keep on top of it now all this hot weather doesn't help :hug:


----------



## dan-o

lolly25 said:


> Hi all I've been looking on the forum and read a few posts I'm wondering if I've had/experiencing a subchorionic haemorrhage, if I remember right I believe I had one at 9weeks with dd1 but this was over 12yrs ago all I remember is lots of blood, some of the posts in the sch haemorrhage group fit with what I've experienced x think I will go the scan on Tuesday xx

Deffo could be! I had a big one with ds2 and bled heavy weeks 12-14, I'm still amazed how he hung on, but he did. :flower:


----------



## mummy3

Kwynia :cry: I'm really sorry hun:hugs:

Lolly:hugs: My last pregnancy I had a huge one, bled from 12 weeks until delivery at 31weeks. It gave huge amounts of watery blood in the beginning. Very well could be a sch for you, def go to Tuesdays scan:hugs:

Molly:hugs: They wouldn't prescribe them if the risks were more than the pro's:hugs: Hope you're feeling better hun!

Got my scan later today:baby: Getting nervous!!


----------



## dan-o

molly86 said:


> So sorry that so many people on here are having such a hard time. Hope everything works out ok for everyone. I've just come out of hospital. I got seriously dehydrated as I couldn't keep anything down. So was fed through a drip. Feeling much better now though. I've also been given some cyclizine tablets which should stop feeling sick. Only trouble is from what I've seen from googling I'm not 100% sure I should be taking them. But guess I'll have to or I'll dehydrate again.

Oh wow, that sounds awful, hope the tablets help a bit :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your scan mummy3!! :)


----------



## dan-o

Forgot to say I loved those cute Facebook announcements! I'm way beyond that kinda thing (too many losses!) plus I don't really use Facebook, but it's so nice to see others making these lovely pics. <3


----------



## DrMum

Morning all, so sad to see so many of us struggling with worries. Hugs for you all and stay strong.

I'm with dan-o, loving seeing others announcing and the cute inventive ways you are doing it....but too cautious to do it myself! So it's kind of nice to see other peoples! Thanks for sharing!

So it's the weekend! Yay! Yesterday was my birthday so we are going out for dinner tonight. I do feel pretty old suddenly!!

Great news on the nice scan results, especially for those who were worried. Lolly, I think someone else said similar, but with ds I had a huuuuge bleed at about 8 weeks to the point that they wanted to do a blood transfusion. And he was still in there ticking along. So, in no way do I want to give false hope, but I was certain it was all over and he is running round creating chaos in the basement right now! Good luck!

AFM, my OB got back in touch after my appointment to say she also wants to refer me to the leading physician in Canada on care of the subsequent pregnancy after a stillbirth, so I am being referred to some very high up guy who is about 6 hours away from us. I'm just so grateful they are leaving no stone unturned this time, and so grateful my OB is such a super star! 

Have a great day girls, rest up! It's Saturday :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy birthday, DrMum!

Lolly, I'm glad you're keeping your appointment. You just never know, all kinds of things can cause bleeding.

I had a dream last night that I woke up bleeding. Probably a mix of all the poor ladies here and knowing that I'm "due" for AF this week. Needless to say, I didn't sleep very well


----------



## mummy3

We're holding off on the announcement too, just going to wait until MIL notices another one :rofl:

Drmum, that's brilliant he's going this far to get you the best experts!!! Happy birthday hun and enjoy your dinner out, where are you going? Hubby and I will be going out for dinner too after the scan, child free :shock:

MrsK:hugs: I hope you get better sleep tonight:hugs:


----------



## BMcDonald89

I check for blood every time is use the ladies room. I think it's a paranoid habit. We have been trying for so long I get nervous.


----------



## dan-o

Mummy3 that's what I'm doing! I've told my mum as she supports me brilliantly no matter what the outcome, as she had a similar history to me. But my in laws are a whole different ball game, I get the impression my MIL doesn't really like our kids, as she treats them like 'my' kids rather than her own flesh and blood (if that makes sense) yet treats her other two grand kids differently. They won't be bothered about another grandchild, I'm sure, so I will just wait until they notice and make a joke out of it lol.


----------



## dan-o

BMcDonald89 said:


> I check for blood every time is use the ladies room. I think it's a paranoid habit. We have been trying for so long I get nervous.

It doesn't stop either, I'm in my 6th year of tp checking lol!!!


----------



## DrMum

mummy3 said:


> Happy birthday hun and enjoy your dinner out, where are you going?

Thankyou! Actually I'm trying to book a restaurant now and the thought of everything is making me feel really queasy! Hope that passes by tonight!

Where are you guys going to go tonight! Maybe some inspiration will help me!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Happy birthday drmum hope u have a great day


----------



## mummy3

Yup blood checker here too. I was so traumatized after my sch last time that its a panic every time. It was a huge 15cm bleed:wacko:

Dan-o, My MIL does love the kids to give her her dues but she gets sooooo disapproving of having a larger family so sulks etc :/ Even though we more than provide for them, cant win huh! My mother on the other hand seems like your MIL:hugs: How long do you think it will take for her to notice, we should take bets:haha:

We're narrowing down the choices lol. Tried Thai last night and that didn't go down well so thinking maybe will try the burger joint that apparently is better than in and out, habit burger and grill:shrug: Or maybe Italian or French and see if can get more macaroons:haha: Not much help here huh:dohh: It'll be nice to get out though:thumbup: Where abouts are you? Cali has quite a few nice places but its weird adapting to the American foods when pregnant because I always end up craving the British stuff I'm more used to:coffee:


----------



## DrMum

Mummy3 I didn't realise you were an ex pat too! Where are you from! We are Brits but moved to Canada for work a few years ago. I'd kill for some pub food haha! But you know the macaroon chat has really got me desperate for some of those. I even looked at buying a macaroon pan on amazon yesterday thinking if all else fails I will learn to make them haha!


----------



## dan-o

Happy birthday Drmum, hope dinner goes ok lol!!! X


----------



## lolly25

Happy Birthday Drmum x


----------



## frenchie35

Happy birthday, DrMum.
You're very courageous if you want to attack making macaroons. I've lived in France for 7 years and have yet to try to bake anything French. I mostly make muffins, cookies and cupcakes because it doesn't take a lot of finesse. I do like a good quiche though!
I hope everyone has some appetite for dinner tonight.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's so hard to get good British food in America. All the "English pubs" here are this weird, fancy, trendy version of British food, and it's just not the same. Just give me a damn Scotch Egg without all the weird frilly crap. If I want frilly crap I'll go to a frilly restaurant, not a darn pub.

And now I want Scotch eggs...


----------



## MrsKChicago

If anyone wants macaroons, you can come to my farmers market tomorrow. There are adorable French nuns who sell all kinds of yummy French pastries.


----------



## lolly25

Starting to feel nauseous been having bouts of it all day x


----------



## DrMum

MrsKChicago said:


> It's so hard to get good British food in America. All the "English pubs" here are this weird, fancy, trendy version of British food, and it's just not the same. Just give me a damn Scotch Egg without all the weird frilly crap. If I want frilly crap I'll go to a frilly restaurant, not a darn pub.
> 
> And now I want Scotch eggs...

Are you another Brit abroad as well mrs K? I didn't realise there were so many of us!! Ooh scotch eggs.....!


----------



## BMcDonald89

Glad I'm not the only one who checks for blood! Thought I was nuts all by myself! Lol jk


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lolly25 said:


> Starting to feel nauseous been having bouts of it all day x

That's a very good sign :D


----------



## Laska5

DrMum said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday hun and enjoy your dinner out, where are you going?
> 
> Thankyou! Actually I'm trying to book a restaurant now and the thought of everything is making me feel really queasy! Hope that passes by tonight!
> 
> Where are you guys going to go tonight! Maybe some inspiration will help me!!!!Click to expand...

I'm painting away all by myself tonight while my husband is at work! As much as I can anyways! We are putting our house on the market & it's overdue for a fresh coat! I'm feeling MUCH better today than I did yesterday- just feeling dizzy every now & then if I move my head to fast plus fighting a tiny caffeine headache. But other than that, I'm doing pretty good! I'm not sure what I'll do for dinner-nothing really sounds good. :(


----------



## NellyLou

Happy bday drmum...

I'm a tp checker too! Maybe we all do it :)


----------



## BMcDonald89

Does anyone else have any leg pain? It's sounds strange, but my leg from hip to ankle hurts. Not just the bone but the skin is sensitive to touch.


----------



## mummy3

Drmum, yup expat here :) we moved 5 years ago for hubbys work, he's a US citizen so we had a pretty easy time of it. First thing I did was find a decent pub :rofl: We have a really good one downtown run by some mancunians:thumbup: I'm from the north of Scotland, you? What do you make of Canada?

Frenchie, quiche is good!! What made you move to france? Do you speak French? My hubby is fluent and I wanted to learn but never got past counting:haha:

Laska are you going to try house moving while pregnant?

BC, I always have leg pain as part of my connective tissue disorder but pregnancy def makes it worse, the relaxin hormone makes our joints move even more.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I had a surgery on it when I was nine. I have a metal plate. I just wonder if that can cause it.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

molly86 said:


> So sorry that so many people on here are having such a hard time. Hope everything works out ok for everyone. I've just come out of hospital. I got seriously dehydrated as I couldn't keep anything down. So was fed through a drip. Feeling much better now though. I've also been given some cyclizine tablets which should stop feeling sick. Only trouble is from what I've seen from googling I'm not 100% sure I should be taking them. But guess I'll have to or I'll dehydrate again.

I'm also taking Cyclizine, try not to worry. 
They enable me to keep food down (even if it is only bland foods) and seems to take the edge off the nausea but doesn't take it away. It also makes me VERY drowsy. But my nausea is unbearable without them.


----------



## molly86

I'm doing much better now thanks everyone. Tablets seem to be helping. I've totally pigged out today. It's so good to be able to eat! Did you have a nice birthday meal drmum? Anyone else got anything fun going on this weekend?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

molly86 said:


> I'm doing much better now thanks everyone. Tablets seem to be helping. I've totally pigged out today. It's so good to be able to eat! Did you have a nice birthday meal drmum? Anyone else got anything fun going on this weekend?

Glad ur feeling better. Nothing much planned, can't wait for my 7week scan on Monday thou :D


----------



## CoffeePuffin

We have a triple christening to attend tomorrow. No one knows I'm pregnant so I'll have to try to hide how ill I feel.


----------



## molly86

mummy_smurf2b said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing much better now thanks everyone. Tablets seem to be helping. I've totally pigged out today. It's so good to be able to eat! Did you have a nice birthday meal drmum? Anyone else got anything fun going on this weekend?
> 
> Glad ur feeling better. Nothing much planned, can't wait for my 7week scan on Monday thou :DClick to expand...

Oh how exciting! Not long to wait!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

CoffeePuffin said:


> We have a triple christening to attend tomorrow. No one knows I'm pregnant so I'll have to try to hide how ill I feel.

How u feeling has the crampin stopped?


----------



## Laska5

mummy3 said:


> Drmum, yup expat here :) we moved 5 years ago for hubbys work, he's a US citizen so we had a pretty easy time of it. First thing I did was find a decent pub :rofl: We have a really good one downtown run by some mancunians:thumbup: I'm from the north of Scotland, you? What do you make of Canada?
> 
> Frenchie, quiche is good!! What made you move to france? Do you speak French? My hubby is fluent and I wanted to learn but never got past counting:haha:
> 
> Laska are you going to try house moving while pregnant?
> 
> BC, I always have leg pain as part of my connective tissue disorder but pregnancy def makes it worse, the relaxin hormone makes our joints move even more.

yup! We'll see how this goes but I'm hoping to be settled into our new place by the time baby arrives!


----------



## Laska5

MrsKChicago said:


> If anyone wants macaroons, you can come to my farmers market tomorrow. There are adorable French nuns who sell all kinds of yummy French pastries.

oh that sounds amazing! Wish I lived there or could at least come & visit! Do you all have farmers markets year round?


----------



## molly86

CoffeePuffin said:


> We have a triple christening to attend tomorrow. No one knows I'm pregnant so I'll have to try to hide how ill I feel.

Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow. It's so hard to keep it from everyone when you feel so rough isn't it?


----------



## mummy3

Had my scan, dated at 5+2, saw 2 sacs but couldn't get a clear picture through the abdominal ultrasound so have to wait for Wednesday for the internal scan. Pretty sure we saw yolk sacs but no heartbeats yet. One sac did look smaller but not sure if that was the angle.


----------



## Laska5

mummy3 said:


> Had my scan, dated at 5+2, saw 2 sacs but couldn't get a clear picture through the abdominal ultrasound so have to wait for Wednesday for the internal scan. Pretty sure we saw yolk sacs but no heartbeats yet. One sac did look smaller but not sure if that was the angle.

So does that mean TWINS!?!?!?! :baby::baby:


----------



## NellyLou

CoffeePuffin said:


> We have a triple christening to attend tomorrow. No one knows I'm pregnant so I'll have to try to hide how ill I feel.

We have a baptism tomorrow too and we are the Godparents so we will be right up front... Really hoping nothing sets of the nausea lol! His parents know we are expecting at least.


----------



## NellyLou

Laska5 said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan, dated at 5+2, saw 2 sacs but couldn't get a clear picture through the abdominal ultrasound so have to wait for Wednesday for the internal scan. Pretty sure we saw yolk sacs but no heartbeats yet. One sac did look smaller but not sure if that was the angle.
> 
> So does that mean TWINS!?!?!?! :baby::baby:Click to expand...

Wow twins!? Amazing!? It's very possible for them to be different sizes. A friend of mine conceived her girls a week apart! Another friend has twin boys who are about 5 months - one is probably in 6-9 month clothes and the other is still 0-3 month clothes for sure. No one would guess they were twins!


----------



## missfrick

Laska5: We found out I was preggo two days before we took possession of our house! Lucky me, I didn't have to lift anything heavy... it was stressful, but it all worked out, so I wish you the same easy time that I had.

AFM: Started prenatal exercise tonight, after doing nothing for the past 4 weeks. I did a 10-minute yoga, followed by about 16 mins of Tracy Anderson DVD (a little less than half of the workout)... I need to get in shape! Feel like my ab muscles were already pulling, I think my uterus has kinda pushed them out already. I'm a little chubby anyhow, but feel I'm showing... not sure how possible this is, my uterus is about the size of a grapefruit at this point, so I think it's poop and gas and bloat... either way, I broke out the Bella Band today, and my SO said I had "a little belly"...


----------



## missfrick

mummy3 said:


> Had my scan, dated at 5+2, saw 2 sacs but couldn't get a clear picture through the abdominal ultrasound so have to wait for Wednesday for the internal scan. Pretty sure we saw yolk sacs but no heartbeats yet. One sac did look smaller but not sure if that was the angle.

TWINS!!! Don't worry about heartbeats, I only had a yolk sac at 6+0, and at 8+0 had a wonderful strong heartbeat!


----------



## Bookity

Twins, wow!!

My obs office doesn't do abdominal ultrasounds this early. I though transvag was common!


----------



## mummy3

Might be twins, will need to see how it develops, my 1 year old was a twin, we heard the other babies heartbeat at 6 weeks but it wasn't there at the 8 week scan.


----------



## DrMum

Well that's an exciting development mummy3! Did you think there might be more than 1 lurking in there? I'm always curious about mums intuition!

Another scot yippee! I'm from dumfries! Canada is good now we are used to living in snow for 6 months a year! Took a bit of getting used to! I'm so excited one of our supermarkets just started stocking walkers shortbread and typhoo tea! Pregnancy food!!

We had a lovely night out, thanks everyone. Decided in the end to go to a new Indian restaurant and it was flippin awesome. Having just eaten my body weight in chicken tikka masala can every please remind not to whine when the scales record a record gain this week :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

DrMum said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> It's so hard to get good British food in America. All the "English pubs" here are this weird, fancy, trendy version of British food, and it's just not the same. Just give me a damn Scotch Egg without all the weird frilly crap. If I want frilly crap I'll go to a frilly restaurant, not a darn pub.
> 
> And now I want Scotch eggs...
> 
> Are you another Brit abroad as well mrs K? I didn't realise there were so many of us!! Ooh scotch eggs.....!Click to expand...

Nope, Chicago born and bred, but I lived over there for a year in my late late teens, while I was dating an English guy. I've gone 11 years without a proper Scotch egg :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Laska5 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> If anyone wants macaroons, you can come to my farmers market tomorrow. There are adorable French nuns who sell all kinds of yummy French pastries.
> 
> oh that sounds amazing! Wish I lived there or could at least come & visit! Do you all have farmers markets year round?Click to expand...

There are some year round markets, but this one and the others near me are just summer. Not much fresh produce in the Midwest in January ;)


----------



## lolly25

Mummy3 twins sounds exciting x 
This morning woke up with an icky stomach don't know if it's because I ate late last night or MS gathering pace x I normally don't get MS so early ( but little beans dad is different to my other children so don't know if it's something to do with that x) My partner is so supportive I'm not used to being treated like this not complaining is definitely a good thing x


----------



## CoffeePuffin

mummy_smurf2b said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> We have a triple christening to attend tomorrow. No one knows I'm pregnant so I'll have to try to hide how ill I feel.
> 
> How u feeling has the crampin stopped?Click to expand...

It's not stopped but has eased off a lot, so thinking perhaps I was worrying over nothing. It's hard not to worry though. 



molly86 said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> We have a triple christening to attend tomorrow. No one knows I'm pregnant so I'll have to try to hide how ill I feel.
> 
> Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow. It's so hard to keep it from everyone when you feel so rough isn't it?Click to expand...

It's really hard! I really do LOOK ill when I'm not feeling well. 




mummy3 said:


> Might be twins, will need to see how it develops, my 1 year old was a twin, we heard the other babies heartbeat at 6 weeks but it wasn't there at the 8 week scan.

Exciting about twins! Hopefully you'll see both heartbeats soon and they both stay strong :flower: 

I think I'm a little scared at the concept of twins, especially on top of already having a toddler. I'm not sure how I'd cope!


----------



## dan-o

Exciting news mummy3!!! Could be double the fun for you as well then!! Roll on next scan! 

Mummyconfused has also had a scan showing twins, hers are the ID sort :)


----------



## frenchie35

@mummy3: I moved to France for my first job out of uni where I studied French. I'm as fluent as I guess you can be for starting a language in your teens. I met French DH within my first year here so decided to stay. It wasn't easy with all the immigration paperwork that it requires, but hey, the French LOVE their paperwork. I went through my first pregnancy and delivery here and have to say that the health system here is fantastic for mums. Everything is covered 100% after the 2nd trimester and my delivery was "free". There isn't much support for breastfeeding and SAHMums since it's considered quite old-fashioned and "backwards" to do/be either. So since then I've been blazing my own trail. I figure everyone just rolls their eyes and chalks it up to me being "une americaine".


----------



## etbaby83

Hi - My edd is 23rd March xx


----------



## dan-o

Welcome and congrats hun!


----------



## chimama

Welcome etbaby!

I'm a green olive today! Yay!!


----------



## dan-o

Omg omg I just totally found baby on the Doppler!!!!! :wohoo:

Yay for green olive chimama! I'm exactly one fruit behind, blueberry I think?


----------



## MegNE922

Hi girls. Been away a while trying to rest. I'm just so tired!

We had a big family cookout yesterday and told our close family with t-shirts. Mine said " this gal is going to be a mommy!" And hubs said "this guy is going to be a daddy!" Hubs idea. 
Not feeling anything really but Full? I was starving all week and tired now I'm full and tired. Lol. 
Trying to just eat fruits and healthy foods for now. 

My 5year old little cousin was so confused about the whole baby thing at the cookout she kept asking how it got there with out asking how it got there. lol. She said " wait. Did you swallow the baby? " haha. Gotta love little kids. 
Hope everyone's doing well!

Big big hugs to all the ladies struggling and going through a hard time. Please keep us posted girls. Loves and hugs to you.


----------



## DrMum

dan-o said:


> Omg omg I just totally found baby on the Doppler!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay for green olive chimama! I'm exactly one fruit behind, blueberry I think?

That's awesome news! So remind me are you around 8 weeks? So pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## Menelly

dan-o said:


> Omg omg I just totally found baby on the Doppler!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay for green olive chimama! I'm exactly one fruit behind, blueberry I think?

Wow, it works at 8 weeks? I really may get one then. The first few weeks are too stressful.


----------



## chrislo4

dan-o said:


> Omg omg I just totally found baby on the Doppler!!!!! :wohoo:

How exciting! x 

I didn't get a doppler with DD and am going to try not to with this one also, although it's so hard wondering whether everything is 'ok' in there or not! About a month before Lucie arrived I downloaded an app where I was able to record her on 2 occasions :cloud9:


----------



## Menelly

I've seen a lot of people complain they're nauseated when they don't eat. But is anyone only nauseated when you DO eat? It just started today, and it's every time I dare to eat anything. Blech. :(


----------



## Mya209

I feel so ill, tired and sick all the time! It's starting to get me down!


----------



## BMcDonald89

Mya209 said:


> I feel so ill, tired and sick all the time! It's starting to get me down!

I know how you feel.


----------



## frenchie35

Mya209 said:


> I feel so ill, tired and sick all the time! It's starting to get me down!

Yup, that's me!


----------



## MegNE922

Are you girls taking prenatal vitamins? Like a tab? 
If so I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend trying the chewables. I'm not kidding week 5 & the beginning of 6 i felt like my stomach was doing turns and I couldn't handle the car ride to work with out drinking water the whole time.


----------



## Laska5

MegNE922 said:


> Hi girls. Been away a while trying to rest. I'm just so tired!
> 
> We had a big family cookout yesterday and told our close family with t-shirts. Mine said " this gal is going to be a mommy!" And hubs said "this guy is going to be a daddy!" Hubs idea.
> Not feeling anything really but Full? I was starving all week and tired now I'm full and tired. Lol.
> Trying to just eat fruits and healthy foods for now.
> 
> My 5year old little cousin was so confused about the whole baby thing at the cookout she kept asking how it got there with out asking how it got there. lol. She said " wait. Did you swallow the baby? " haha. Gotta love little kids.
> Hope everyone's doing well!
> 
> Big big hugs to all the ladies struggling and going through a hard time. Please keep us posted girls. Loves and hugs to you.


lol! Sounds like someone's mommy & daddy is going to have to give the 5 year old version of the birds & bee's talk!

maya- me too sweetie - the past 3 days have been a lot of nausea & constantly feeling tired- it usually hits around noon. I want my energy back! :(


----------



## dan-o

DrMum said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg omg I just totally found baby on the Doppler!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay for green olive chimama! I'm exactly one fruit behind, blueberry I think?
> 
> That's awesome news! So remind me are you around 8 weeks? So pleased for you :happydance:Click to expand...




Menelly said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Omg omg I just totally found baby on the Doppler!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay for green olive chimama! I'm exactly one fruit behind, blueberry I think?
> 
> Wow, it works at 8 weeks? I really may get one then. The first few weeks are too stressful.Click to expand...

Thanks!!! Yep I'm 8w0d Drmum :) 

Menelly, I got ds1 at 9w, ds2 at 7w and the one I lost in jan at almost 9w, but it's deffo tricky. By 10w it's usually quite easy for most once you find out where bubs hangs out. :flower: saved me so much worry when I started bleeding heavy with ds2 at 12w. I thought must be gone but his heart was strong on the Doppler, so I was able to hold myself together until the scan!!


----------



## dan-o

Mya209 said:


> I feel so ill, tired and sick all the time! It's starting to get me down!

This! Lol!

Well, it's not technically getting me down, but I'm hoping this time it's not all for nothing again!


----------



## smawfl

Is anyone else still not getting many symptoms??


----------



## MrsKChicago

Menelly said:


> I've seen a lot of people complain they're nauseated when they don't eat. But is anyone only nauseated when you DO eat? It just started today, and it's every time I dare to eat anything. Blech. :(

I've had very little nausea in general, but the little bit I've had has mostly been after eating.


----------



## BMcDonald89

That's when I get it! Only after eating or if I eat something I used to love but the texture isn't palatable anymore.


----------



## chrislo4

smawfl said:


> Is anyone else still not getting many symptoms??

A friend of mine is also just over 8 weeks pregnant & has no symptoms. We were talking today about how different we feel! She had a scan on weds as they suspected ectopic a few weeks back & baby is all good x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

frenchie35 said:


> Mya209 said:
> 
> 
> I feel so ill, tired and sick all the time! It's starting to get me down!
> 
> Yup, that's me!Click to expand...


Me too me too.

Glad I'm not alone :(


----------



## molly86

We're never happy are we? We all complain about lack of symptoms then when we get then complain about them. I would say to those of you that don't feel ill make the most of it. It may well be just round the corner!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I coped better at that christening today that I thought I would. Sickness was a lot less intense than it's been before, I even managed to eat two slices of pizza at the buffet. 

Feeling pretty crap now I'm home though.. 

Twinings Intensely buttermint tea is LOVELY. Peppermint tea is fine in pregnancy, right? I keep finding conflicting information.


----------



## Menelly

CoffeePuffin said:


> I coped better at that christening today that I thought I would. Sickness was a lot less intense than it's been before, I even managed to eat two slices of pizza at the buffet.
> 
> Feeling pretty crap now I'm home though..
> 
> Twinings Intensely buttermint tea is LOVELY. Peppermint tea is fine in pregnancy, right? I keep finding conflicting information.

Peppermint tea is fine during pregnancy. Avoid after birth if you intend to breastfeed, peppermint will help dry your BM right up.


----------



## chrislo4

molly86 said:


> We're never happy are we? We all complain about lack of symptoms then when we get then complain about them. I would say to those of you that don't feel ill make the most of it. It may well be just round the corner!

I agree! Haha. 

I saw your the post the other day about being rehydrated in hosp. I was admitted when I was carrying my daughter due to having HG. I was also prescribed Cyclizine and then Prochloperazine as they didn't work for me. I felt awful from weeks 6-14 then had on & off sickness for the rest of my pregnancy. I have been lucky so far and only vomited a few times with this pregnancy but have constant nausea. I wouldn't wish HG on anyone. Hope you're feeling a little better on the tablets x


----------



## mummy3

Its not twins. I went to the ER this morning due to extreme dehydration and bleeding, got an IV fluids and IV Zofran then another ultrasound and internal, there's a baby measuring 6 weeks with a HR 105 and the other sac is a large subchorionic. Again:cry: Last time I bled solidly from 13 weeks until my waters broke at just over 30 weeks and a week after that it led to a full abruption and emergency c section. As well as months and months of strict bedrest. So yeah pretty devastated.


----------



## DrMum

mummy3 said:


> Its not twins. I went to the ER this morning due to extreme dehydration and bleeding, got an IV fluids and IV Zofran then another ultrasound and internal, there's a baby measuring 6 weeks with a HR 105 and the other sac is a large subchorionic. Again:cry: Last time I bled solidly from 13 weeks until my waters broke at just over 30 weeks and a week after that it led to a full abruption and emergency c section. As well as months and months of strict bedrest. So yeah pretty devastated.

:hugs: so sorry to hear this mummy3. My heart goes out to you.

I know there is nothing anyone can say which will make this better, so I won't waffle on but I'm thinking about you and hoping that your little bubba will do just fine. Here if you need a friend :flower:


----------



## Bookity

Will you be watched closely then mummy3?? :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Got a "wonderful" experience last night. I wretched so hard I peed myself. And this happened twice.

Fucking love pregnancy. Really.


----------



## bdb84

mummy3 said:


> Its not twins. I went to the ER this morning due to extreme dehydration and bleeding, got an IV fluids and IV Zofran then another ultrasound and internal, there's a baby measuring 6 weeks with a HR 105 and the other sac is a large subchorionic. Again:cry: Last time I bled solidly from 13 weeks until my waters broke at just over 30 weeks and a week after that it led to a full abruption and emergency c section. As well as months and months of strict bedrest. So yeah pretty devastated.

I'm so sorry :( Thinking of you and praying your little one stays safe and healthy.


----------



## missfrick

Ladies, I need advice. I am 8+2 and based on my morning weight I have gained no more than 3 lbs. However, by the end of day, I am showing badly, and I suppose I retain a lot of water because my weight goes up by 5 lbs during the day. There is no hiding that I'm pregnant. This is my first. My ab muscles already feel pushed out like they've moved quite a bit. I have already broken out a BellaBand because even though my pants still do up, it's incredibly uncomfortable. I'm terrified that my doctor is going to tell me I need to watch my weight. How is this possible that I am showing already? I can't suck it in at all... I suppose it could be bloat and poop a bit too? Also, I haven't had much nausea so I've been fine to eat, and when I am nauseous I'm gravitating towards Maccys... But still...


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> Ladies, I need advice. I am 8+2 and based on my morning weight I have gained no more than 3 lbs. However, by the end of day, I am showing badly, and I suppose I retain a lot of water because my weight goes up by 5 lbs during the day. There is no hiding that I'm pregnant. This is my first. My ab muscles already feel pushed out like they've moved quite a bit. I have already broken out a BellaBand because even though my pants still do up, it's incredibly uncomfortable. I'm terrified that my doctor is going to tell me I need to watch my weight. How is this possible that I am showing already? I can't suck it in at all... I suppose it could be bloat and poop a bit too? Also, I haven't had much nausea so I've been fine to eat, and when I am nauseous I'm gravitating towards Maccys... But still...

I'm in a similar boat. It's worse some days than others. I was walking around looking 6 months all day yesterday. If anyone I don't know asks me when I'm due, I'm just going to lie  TMI, but I had a good trip to the bathroom this morning, and today was a LOT better. I say just try to stay regular, and try to dress to hide it til you're ready to announce, and eat as healthy as you can when you're feeling good. I hear a lot of the bloating and such calms down after the first trimester.


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies, been stalking/lurking this thread.. congrats to you all.. I'm waiting until at least my first u/s on Tuesday to join tho as my history hasnt been the greatest. 

Really hoping this one makes it, and that its a girl because both my dad and my husband are surrounded by Pisces women.. wives, daughters, mothers, sisters lol I'd love to add another to the family


----------



## cmr01

So just got back from camping. Kinda freaking out. Ive had cramps all through out my pregnancy and yesterday I noticed my (Tmi) cm was all boogery and had brownish tint to it and the last few times ive wiped today ive had brownish blood on the tp. Yesterday was pretty hot. Do yall think it might have been dehydration. I cannot wait til friday for my dr appt. Hope my little beans ok. So far 6w3d...how do yall stay calm and not worry?


----------



## bdb84

swampmaiden said:


> Hi ladies, been stalking/lurking this thread.. congrats to you all.. I'm waiting until at least my first u/s on Tuesday to join tho as my history hasnt been the greatest.
> 
> Really hoping this one makes it, and that its a girl because both my dad and my husband are surrounded by Pisces women.. wives, daughters, mothers, sisters lol I'd love to add another to the family

Welcome! I recall you from the Rainbows thread :) 



cmr01 said:


> So just got back from camping. Kinda freaking out. Ive had cramps all through out my pregnancy and yesterday I noticed my (Tmi) cm was all boogery and had brownish tint to it and the last few times ive wiped today ive had brownish blood on the tp. Yesterday was pretty hot. Do yall think it might have been dehydration. I cannot wait til friday for my dr appt. Hope my little beans ok. So far 6w3d...how do yall stay calm and not worry?

Are you feeling any cramping? If not, I would try not to stress. Spotting is *so* common.. I would venture to say that a good chunk of ladies, in their first tri, experience at least one bout of it. Just a quick forum search brings up tons of pages for it.

Try to relax, grab a bottle of water, and watch some tv. I'm sure everything is just fine. :hugs:

But, if I'm being honest myself, I do have a hard time not worrying. I have my first sono this Wednesday and, even though I haven't experienced a worrisome symptom yet (because this pregnancy has been pretty symptom LESS so far), I have myself all prepared for another worst case scenario. :(


----------



## cmr01

bdb84 said:


> swampmaiden said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, been stalking/lurking this thread.. congrats to you all.. I'm waiting until at least my first u/s on Tuesday to join tho as my history hasnt been the greatest.
> 
> Really hoping this one makes it, and that its a girl because both my dad and my husband are surrounded by Pisces women.. wives, daughters, mothers, sisters lol I'd love to add another to the family
> 
> Welcome! I recall you from the Rainbows thread :)
> 
> 
> 
> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> So just got back from camping. Kinda freaking out. Ive had cramps all through out my pregnancy and yesterday I noticed my (Tmi) cm was all boogery and had brownish tint to it and the last few times ive wiped today ive had brownish blood on the tp. Yesterday was pretty hot. Do yall think it might have been dehydration. I cannot wait til friday for my dr appt. Hope my little beans ok. So far 6w3d...how do yall stay calm and not worry?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you feeling any cramping? If not, I would try not to stress. Spotting is *so* common.. I would venture to say that a good chunk of ladies, in their first tri, experience at least one bout of it. Just a quick forum search brings up tons of pages for it.
> 
> Try to relax, grab a bottle of water, and watch some tv. I'm sure everything is just fine. :hugs:
> 
> But, if I'm being honest myself, I do have a hard time not worrying. I have my first sono this Wednesday and, even though I haven't experienced a worrisome symptom yet (because this pregnancy has been pretty symptom LESS so far), I have myself all prepared for another worst case scenario. :(Click to expand...

Not so much, I mean I cramped a little this morning but its always like a little bit of pain for less than 2 mins and only happens once or twice a day. Ive never dealt with a miscarriage but doesnt mean I can never have one. Its just startled me is all.


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't wait till I hear the hb until then I won't be able to feel ok and can't wait till my first tri is over


----------



## Bookity

All this Doppler talk has got me interested. A friend of mine is mailing me gets this week!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

The whole Doppler thing woulda le me crazy so I won't buy one


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I tried my Doppler this morning with no luck. Its too early and I am no stick figure  plus the fact is saw a healthy hb last Thursday is enough for me for now. (though I will keep trying my Doppler every few days!!)


----------



## Kaiecee

Same here I'm not the smallest and that's why I do t want it to drive me crazy and making me worried for nothing


----------



## dan-o

mummy3 said:


> Its not twins. I went to the ER this morning due to extreme dehydration and bleeding, got an IV fluids and IV Zofran then another ultrasound and internal, there's a baby measuring 6 weeks with a HR 105 and the other sac is a large subchorionic. Again:cry: Last time I bled solidly from 13 weeks until my waters broke at just over 30 weeks and a week after that it led to a full abruption and emergency c section. As well as months and months of strict bedrest. So yeah pretty devastated.

Sorry to hear you have another SCH. I get one every pregnancy too, but no seems to be able to give me an explanation as to why. Sounds like you had a horrible experience before, are you going to rest up as much as possible now? I think my January loss was due to the large SCH I had, as it was under quite a bit of the placenta, and the baby was perfect. 
I'm not lifting anything heavy this time, except my children, and I've slowed my pace right down when pushing the buggy. Mines small this time, and not bleeding, but it's there and with the potential to grow again. :dohh: Has anyone suggested progesterone to you, I researched online and found it can calm an irritable uterus. May be worth a shot if someone is willing to prescribe? 

:hug:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

mummy3 said:


> Its not twins. I went to the ER this morning due to extreme dehydration and bleeding, got an IV fluids and IV Zofran then another ultrasound and internal, there's a baby measuring 6 weeks with a HR 105 and the other sac is a large subchorionic. Again:cry: Last time I bled solidly from 13 weeks until my waters broke at just over 30 weeks and a week after that it led to a full abruption and emergency c section. As well as months and months of strict bedrest. So yeah pretty devastated.

So sorry love. Thinking of you and hoping your little bean stays strong :flower:


----------



## Menelly

Started bleeding. :( On the way to the ER, hoping everything is OK and they can actually see something.


----------



## lolly25

Hi all, last night I went the hospital as had some pain in my side and still bleeding. They repeated my beta Hcg and it's dropped down to 270 from 465 on Thursday. My little bean didn't make it. I want to wish you all a H+H 9months and thank you all for your positive words hopefully I will be back soon xx


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Menelly said:


> Started bleeding. :( On the way to the ER, hoping everything is OK and they can actually see something.

Fingers crossed for you, hope everything is okay *hugs* 
:flower:



lolly25 said:


> Hi all, last night I went the hospital as had some pain in my side and still bleeding. They repeated my beta Hcg and it's dropped down to 270 from 465 on Thursday. My little bean didn't make it. I want to wish you all a H+H 9months and thank you all for your positive words hopefully I will be back soon xx

So, so sorry Lolly :nope:
I hope you're feeling better soon and we see you on the pregnancy boards again in the near future :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Menelly said:


> Started bleeding. :( On the way to the ER, hoping everything is OK and they can actually see something.

Oh gosh, hope everything's ok hun :( :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

lolly25 said:


> Hi all, last night I went the hospital as had some pain in my side and still bleeding. They repeated my beta Hcg and it's dropped down to 270 from 465 on Thursday. My little bean didn't make it. I want to wish you all a H+H 9months and thank you all for your positive words hopefully I will be back soon xx

Lolly I'm so sorry to read this hun :hugs:


----------



## Missbx

Please can you change my due date to 9th march as I had a scan x


----------



## lolly25

Menelly said:


> Started bleeding. :( On the way to the ER, hoping everything is OK and they can actually see something.

Hope everything is ok x x


----------



## Menelly

So sorry, Lolly. *hugs*

So, one gestational sac, exactly where it should be, but they still didn't see a yolk sac or a fetal pole. HCG of 16885. But this time they did tell me I have a retroverted uterus so it's hard to see things. Made me feel better. We'll see how things look in a few days. They want me to repeat the HCG in 2-3 days. 

Bleeding seems to be tapering off, so I'm feeling better about it.


----------



## dan-o

Fingers crossed menelly, its so hard to see this early, but great news your hcg is nice and high and the sac looks good! X


----------



## dan-o

Missbx glad all went well hun! Changed it for you :)


----------



## chrislo4

lolly25 said:


> Hi all, last night I went the hospital as had some pain in my side and still bleeding. They repeated my beta Hcg and it's dropped down to 270 from 465 on Thursday. My little bean didn't make it. I want to wish you all a H+H 9months and thank you all for your positive words hopefully I will be back soon xx

So sorry to read this hun. Hugs :flower:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So sorry to hear that Lolly hope your ok hugs.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Had my second scan today after my bleed and everything is fine measured 7+1 so moves my due date to 15th insted of 16th. We saw heartbeat.

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/Mobile%20Uploads/babylee_zpse1dc39fe.jpg


----------



## bdb84

lolly25 said:


> Hi all, last night I went the hospital as had some pain in my side and still bleeding. They repeated my beta Hcg and it's dropped down to 270 from 465 on Thursday. My little bean didn't make it. I want to wish you all a H+H 9months and thank you all for your positive words hopefully I will be back soon xx

I'm so sorry, Lolly :( :hugs: Wishing you peace and healing.



Menelly said:


> So sorry, Lolly. *hugs*
> 
> So, one gestational sac, exactly where it should be, but they still didn't see a yolk sac or a fetal pole. HCG of 16885. But this time they did tell me I have a retroverted uterus so it's hard to see things. Made me feel better. We'll see how things look in a few days. They want me to repeat the HCG in 2-3 days.
> 
> Bleeding seems to be tapering off, so I'm feeling better about it.

:hugs: Fingers crossed!



mummy_smurf2b said:


> Had my second scan today after my bleed and everything is fine measured 7+1 so moves my due date to 15th insted of 16th. We saw heartbeat.
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/Mobile%20Uploads/babylee_zpse1dc39fe.jpg

<3


----------



## bdb84

Is any on else having a heck of a time getting out of bed in the mornings? I could sleep all day. It's a good thing my kids are a bit older and more independent. DS wakes up and makes breakfast for his sister and himself, and they will watch some cartoons while I sleep in a bit more :blush: 

2 more days until my first scan and appointment. I'm so nervous.


----------



## crystal8

My 8 week u/s went well. I apparently have a small subchorionic hematoma (not between the placenta danger zone though). RE isn't all that concerned. She said to carry on as usual. Baby's hb is a little fast at 186 so she's also testing my thyroid. Though again, she said nothing to be concerned about. Next appt is my official "first prenatal" appt at 12 weeks.

New pic:
 



Attached Files:







8weeks4days2.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the fab scan mummy smurf!! So cute!


----------



## dan-o

crystal8 said:


> My 8 week u/s went well. I apparently have a small subchorionic hematoma (not between the placenta danger zone though). RE isn't all that concerned. She said to carry on as usual. Baby's hb is a little fast at 186 so she's also testing my thyroid. Though again, she said nothing to be concerned about. Next appt is my official "first prenatal" appt at 12 weeks.
> 
> New pic:

Aww congrats hun, so pleased all is looking great! I didn't realise a high hr can be a sign of thyroid problems in the mother, I've never had mine checked.. interesting.. :flower:


----------



## BMcDonald89

crystal8 said:


> My 8 week u/s went well. I apparently have a small subchorionic hematoma (not between the placenta danger zone though). RE isn't all that concerned. She said to carry on as usual. Baby's hb is a little fast at 186 so she's also testing my thyroid. Though again, she said nothing to be concerned about. Next appt is my official "first prenatal" appt at 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> New pic:

What a nice scan! Congrats. I'm getting my scan today!


----------



## dan-o

Oooh good luck bmcdonald!!


----------



## lsd2721

all these scans are looking good! :) Congrats everyone! :) Can't wait til mine, but I have to wait til August 13th! 

I'm so sorry for all the losses and will keep my fingers crossed for all in limbo!


----------



## Bookity

Oh Lolly! :( so sorry hun!! Hope you are back in first tri asap!!

Hope we don't lose anymore beans. Hold on tight little ones!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

crystal8 said:


> My 8 week u/s went well. I apparently have a small subchorionic hematoma (not between the placenta danger zone though). RE isn't all that concerned. She said to carry on as usual. Baby's hb is a little fast at 186 so she's also testing my thyroid. Though again, she said nothing to be concerned about. Next appt is my official "first prenatal" appt at 12 weeks.
> 
> New pic:

Great pic, shows what a difference a week can make


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, Lolly.

Great scans posted today, thanks for sharing! My first appointment is tomorrow, and I hope I get one. I'm excited, but also really nervous. My food aversions are fading a bit, which is making me nervous, even though I know symptoms come and go and do what they want in any pregnancy. I'll feel better if they at least find a heartbeat on doppler or something. There needs to be some kind of baby contact! It sounds like the midwives are really nice and would probably accommodate me with at least the doppler if I said I was nervous.

I was so tired after a busy weekend, I way overslept today, and I feel like garbage. I hope it fades. Hope everyone else is doing well today.


----------



## missfrick

Lolly I am so sorry to hear you lost your bean. Fx you get your rainbow soon!

Melleney, you are still early I only had a yolk sac at 6+0 and at 8+0 I had a fetal pole and heartbeat. Plus your retroverted uterus doesn't help. You betas sound nice and high so try to stay positive.

Congrats on all of the lovely scans today ladies!

Good luck BMacDonald!


----------



## Missbx

lolly25 said:


> Hi all, last night I went the hospital as had some pain in my side and still bleeding. They repeated my beta Hcg and it's dropped down to 270 from 465 on Thursday. My little bean didn't make it. I want to wish you all a H+H 9months and thank you all for your positive words hopefully I will be back soon xx

So sorry :hugs: x


----------



## HopefulInNL

I'm so nervous, on Saturday morning after going to the bathroom (bowel movement) I had a little spotting. Then, it went away. Now, again today I experienced the same thing. Should I be worried? Has this happened to any of you? I've heard that you can irritate the cervix while having a bm and it can cause a little blood. Thoughts? I have a call into my doctor.


----------



## MrsKChicago

HopefulInNL said:


> I'm so nervous, on Saturday morning after going to the bathroom (bowel movement) I had a little spotting. Then, it went away. Now, again today I experienced the same thing. Should I be worried? Has this happened to any of you? I've heard that you can irritate the cervix while having a bm and it can cause a little blood. Thoughts? I have a call into my doctor.

I had that a couple times in the first few weeks. It's supposed to be nothing to worry about, especially if you had to strain a bit. Everything's so close together down there, it doesn't take much to irritate the cervix a bit.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I had my scan! Baby is almost and inch with a wonderful 170 bpm heart rate!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140728_141317.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MrsKChicago

Great scan! Their little measurement markers make it look like he has a cute little tail ;)


----------



## BMcDonald89

MrsKChicago said:


> Great scan! Their little measurement markers make it look like he has a cute little tail ;)

I know! So cute! And Thank you! !


----------



## MrsKChicago

BMcDonald89 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Great scan! Their little measurement markers make it look like he has a cute little tail ;)
> 
> I know! So cute! And Thank you! !Click to expand...

Now when people ask if you know what you're having, you can tell them you're pretty sure it's a puppy! ;)


----------



## crystal8

Yay BMcdonald! So cute.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Oh and my due date is now March 7th.


----------



## mkyerby16

MrsKChicago said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Great scan! Their little measurement markers make it look like he has a cute little tail ;)
> 
> I know! So cute! And Thank you! !Click to expand...
> 
> Now when people ask if you know what you're having, you can tell them you're pretty sure it's a puppy! ;)Click to expand...

Yay sweet little bean! Glad all looks well. I'm probably insane to admit this, but I keep telling my dogs that mommy's going to have a puppy. .. like somehow they'll understand it if I say it that way. Yes I know I sound like a crazy person and I'll probably regret admitting to it but I couldn't resist. :haha:


----------



## Fellowes79

Congrats Bmcdonald :) did they give you an ultra sound on your abdomen or vag? Just curious! Haven't hit 8 wks yet :)


----------



## BMcDonald89

Fellowes79 said:


> Congrats Bmcdonald :) did they give you an ultra sound on your abdomen or vag? Just curious! Haven't hit 8 wks yet :)

Vaginal


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just barely made it through a bowl of my formerly favorite soup. Oh, body, what are you doing to me? I guess the food aversions haven't gone away, they've just shifted around some to keep me on my toes...


----------



## MrsKChicago

mkyerby16 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Great scan! Their little measurement markers make it look like he has a cute little tail ;)
> 
> I know! So cute! And Thank you! !Click to expand...
> 
> Now when people ask if you know what you're having, you can tell them you're pretty sure it's a puppy! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay sweet little bean! Glad all looks well. I'm probably insane to admit this, but I keep telling my dogs that mommy's going to have a puppy. .. like somehow they'll understand it if I say it that way. Yes I know I sound like a crazy person and I'll probably regret admitting to it but I couldn't resist. :haha:Click to expand...

Makes sense to me! But I'm probably not exactly normal in regards to my dogs, either...


----------



## molly86

chrislo4 said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> We're never happy are we? We all complain about lack of symptoms then when we get then complain about them. I would say to those of you that don't feel ill make the most of it. It may well be just round the corner!
> 
> I agree! Haha.
> 
> I saw your the post the other day about being rehydrated in hosp. I was admitted when I was carrying my daughter due to having HG. I was also prescribed Cyclizine and then Prochloperazine as they didn't work for me. I felt awful from weeks 6-14 then had on & off sickness for the rest of my pregnancy. I have been lucky so far and only vomited a few times with this pregnancy but have constant nausea. I wouldn't wish HG on anyone. Hope you're feeling a little better on the tablets xClick to expand...

I am feeling much better now thanks. I actually haven't been sick for about 48 hours now. Still not exactly feeling great but a million times better than I was. Sounds like you had a really hard time when you were having your daughter. Hopefully you'll get off lightly this time round.


----------



## molly86

dan-o said:


> Omg omg I just totally found baby on the Doppler!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay for green olive chimama! I'm exactly one fruit behind, blueberry I think?

Wow that's great! Must be reassuring for you


----------



## molly86

Congrats and those great scans from today ladies!


----------



## dan-o

Gorgeous scan bmcdonald! Moved your EDD to 7th :)

Molly great news things are working! Are you able to eat or just some fluids at the mo? 

Mrskchicago, same here. Only aversion that's remained solid is diet coke and I'm not too keen on bread. Some days eggs make me want to heave, but other days I really fancy them, it's strange. Fruit is a constant craving right now, not gone off that yet lol


----------



## Menelly

missfrick said:


> Lolly I am so sorry to hear you lost your bean. Fx you get your rainbow soon!
> 
> Melleney, you are still early I only had a yolk sac at 6+0 and at 8+0 I had a fetal pole and heartbeat. Plus your retroverted uterus doesn't help. You betas sound nice and high so try to stay positive.
> 
> Congrats on all of the lovely scans today ladies!
> 
> Good luck BMacDonald!

Yeah, I'm being pretty positive still. I had the exact same issue with my daughter, down to the day of bleeding. And was told there was no fetal pole, no yolk sac, etc... My beta numbers are almost exactly the same too. LOL

I'm not going to freak out unless we don't see something in 2-3 weeks. :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

BMcDonald89 said:


> I had my scan! Baby is almost and inch with a wonderful 170 bpm heart rate!

Cute scan!


----------



## mummyconfused

Ladies &#128557; my morning sickness is 24/7 just got out of hospital. They had me on a drop and maxolone. Please any tips that will ease it. I can't work or sleep &#128557;


----------



## cmr01

Oh all these scans are getting me so excited. Mines on friday and I cannot wait...hope I can see something good since ill be 7 weeks


----------



## brittany12

Haven't posted in a while due to a lot of nausea that's knocked me down.. But I'm living on snickers ice cream bars, soup, cereal and Gatorade. Its so hard to eat when you feel sick and so hard to not feel sick while you eat. Its a lose/lose. I have been playing with my Doppler but haven't heard anything yet. Also have a scan on Thursday!

Congratulations on good scans!

Sorry for the losses!


----------



## missfrick

dan-o said:


> Gorgeous scan bmcdonald! Moved your EDD to 7th :)
> 
> Molly great news things are working! Are you able to eat or just some fluids at the mo?
> 
> Mrskchicago, same here. Only aversion that's remained solid is diet coke and I'm not too keen on bread. Some days eggs make me want to heave, but other days I really fancy them, it's strange. Fruit is a constant craving right now, not gone off that yet lol

You have an aversion to diet coke? Omg I would hate if that happened to me I'm a slight addict (though have cut down a lot). My first real aversion is shrimp, I don't want to eat it, smell it, or see it. Also have a very real first craving, which is ranch dressing. I'm putting it on salad, potatoes, salmon... My mom just bought me ranch kale chips because I've also been eating those a lot...


----------



## Bookity

I have an aversion to carbonated beverages in pregnancy. It happened with my previous two and it's happening again. Usually a coca cola addict, but cannot stand the thought of it when pregnant. It's crazy! I want to want it, but my body says no.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Anyone feel like they tried for a million years! We tried for 3 yrs. The moment we stopped trying I got pg!


----------



## bdb84

HopefulInNL said:


> I'm so nervous, on Saturday morning after going to the bathroom (bowel movement) I had a little spotting. Then, it went away. Now, again today I experienced the same thing. Should I be worried? Has this happened to any of you? I've heard that you can irritate the cervix while having a bm and it can cause a little blood. Thoughts? I have a call into my doctor.

That happened to me within my first week of my BFP. Truth be told, I'm not sure if it came from my cervix of elsewhere :blush: There was nothing else when I checked. 



BMcDonald89 said:


> I had my scan! Baby is almost and inch with a wonderful 170 bpm heart rate!

<3



mummyconfused said:


> Ladies &#128557; my morning sickness is 24/7 just got out of hospital. They had me on a drop and maxolone. Please any tips that will ease it. I can't work or sleep &#128557;

I'm so sorry. That sounds absolutely miserable. :( I have no advice, as I've never BTDT, but I'm really hoping it eases up on you quickly.



BMcDonald89 said:


> Anyone feel like they tried for a million years! We tried for 3 yrs. The moment we stopped trying I got pg!

We were only trying for 6 months, but yes! Every other cycle I used OPKs and BD'd about a dozen times. 

The cycle we conceived, we only DTD twice. No OPKs.


----------



## Betheney

Hi

I am due on the 3rd of March

Currently have a 3.5yr old daughter named Eva and a 1.5yr old son named Remi.

So pregnant with my 3rd 

By the looks of things I'm pretty similar to others in the nausea and vomitting department. Maxalon and Stematil both don't work. Just got a script for Zoloft but my nausea has suddenly stopped at 9 weeks. Hope I'm not having a miscarriage or anything.


----------



## Teilana

My first scan is Friday morning! Super excited and can't wait!!!


----------



## bucherwurm

I have my first appointment tomorrow morning. I don't think anything too exciting will happen, but at least it's something. I had to bring in a sample of FMU for "confirmation" today. I am supposed to hear Wednesday.


----------



## MrsKChicago

bucherwurm said:


> I have my first appointment tomorrow morning. I don't think anything too exciting will happen, but at least it's something. I had to bring in a sample of FMU for "confirmation" today. I am supposed to hear Wednesday.

Looks like we're pregnancy twins so far ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I was just halfway through eating a bowl of raspberries when it hit me that I'm eating something the size of my baby  Kind of creepy! I'm taking comfort in the fact that homegrown raspberries are smaller, and not really baby sized. I'm getting a little goofy here... ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

I love carbonated beverages... I've been living on Pellegrino and lemonade, or the Pellegrino premixed lemonade carbonated juices.. today i had a Sprite, it was delicious even tho normally i dont drink real soda... just sparkling water mixed with juice. 

As for the spotting during a BM.. I had an appt with my midwife today and i told her about my brown discharge back on Friday/Saturday (which totally stopped thank god) and she said its likely old blood left over from implantation. I scoffed at her "Implantation bleeding, at 6 week?" and she said yes, the blood can just hang out in the uterus until something helps to work it out, like exercise or straining. 

Tomorrow is my first scan... Im soooo nervous and hopeful and doubtful and impatient and excited... its not til 430p either argh


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, someone on a local garage sale facebook page is selling 11 pairs of maternity pants in my size for $30. Making a little trip before my appointment tomorrow, I can't pass up that deal!


----------



## Kaiecee

gl for ur appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## Bookity

My scan is two weeks awaaaaaay!


----------



## mommasquirrel

So excited for tomorrow's ultrasound. Just 9 more hours... my DH says hurry go to sleep so tomorrow can get here sooner. Lol he is just as excited as I am. 

Hopefully the doctors will have more answers for me regarding my on/off daily spotting. Also fingers crossed my thyroid has leveled off.


----------



## mummyconfused

Facebook mums. Join my 2015 baby Facebook page :)
https://m.facebook.com/groups/143552103339748


https://m.facebook.com/groups/1435521033397489?ref=bookmark


----------



## molly86

mummyconfused said:


> Ladies &#128557; my morning sickness is 24/7 just got out of hospital. They had me on a drop and maxolone. Please any tips that will ease it. I can't work or sleep &#128557;

I know how you feel. I ended up in hospital on a drip last weekend. Did they give you any anti sickness tablets to take away with you? I'm currently taking cyclizine which are really helping me. Hope you better soon


----------



## molly86

Dan-o I am able to eat but I'm sticking to bland food. Toast, biscuits etc. anything with any real flavour still makes me sick.


----------



## frenchie35

Ca y est! The toothbrushing nausea battle has begun! I had forgotten when it started last pregnancy, but here were are again. It's not so much the brushing but the spitting afterwards.


----------



## Missbx

molly86 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> Ladies &#128557; my morning sickness is 24/7 just got out of hospital. They had me on a drop and maxolone. Please any tips that will ease it. I can't work or sleep &#128557;
> 
> I know how you feel. I ended up in hospital on a drip last weekend. Did they give you any anti sickness tablets to take away with you? I'm currently taking cyclizine which are really helping me. Hope you better soonClick to expand...

I also know how you feel I ended up in hospital as a emergency I couldn't keep anything down and I was nearly collapsing with dehydration I was in hospital for 3 days on a drip and loads of other medication I'm now on Cyclizine 150mg a day and its helping loads! I was on a load of other medication before I went to hospital but didn't work. I have (hyperemesis gravidarum)If your still being sick call your ASAP doctor and ask for Cyclizine hope you feel better soon x


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Am I the only one not having a scan until 12 weeks? Seems everyone's getting early ones. I know some are due to previous losses. 

First midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon. Excited to get my green pregnancy notes. 

I'm still nauseous but able to eat more now. I'm super bloated though.


----------



## smawfl

I'm not getting a scan until 12 weeks too. X


----------



## chimama

Wow this thread really moves fast. Feels like I haven't been here for a week when it is only a day!

Sorry for those who had losses. Hope you get your rainbow babies soon!

Congrats to all those with beautiful scans. Glad that has been reassuring!

Good luck to all those with scans and appointments this week (myself included!)

I've noticed I've been craving my childhood food. Had a craving for scotch egg and meat pie. Actually went to the store twice to buy all the ingredients to make them (never made scotch egg before) and suddenly hated the smell of the meat pies once it was all baked so didn't eat it! It was definitely a great way to waste the day.

I also feel like I look 6 months pregnant especially when I wear my office dresses but to be honest, I've noticed that I care less how the dress looks as long as it still fits.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

What do you guys think about hot tubs? I am dying to go in ours because I've been having some back pain. I think if we keep it under 100 degrees & I'm not in there for long, I'll be all set? Thoughts?


----------



## smawfl

I personally would use the hot tub. Best to avoid x


----------



## chelsealynnb

sn0wbunnie said:


> What do you guys think about hot tubs? I am dying to go in ours because I've been having some back pain. I think if we keep it under 100 degrees & I'm not in there for long, I'll be all set? Thoughts?

My doc told me no hot tubs, I wouldn't go into one. Does sound sooo relaxing though!


----------



## MegNE922

Well girls. GOod Morning America just informed me that women with morning sickness have: fewer miscarriages, fewer preterm births, babies have higher IQ's. 
Where do they come up with this stuff?


----------



## IluvRedskins

:wohoo: I passed my one hour sugar test!!!! :wohoo: 

I will have to repeat the one hour around 24 weeks, but at least I can eat until then! Now I'm going to enjoy my vacation at the beach and wait impatiently for my ultrasound on the sixth!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Well, after talking with the nurse, she decided to have me come in for an early scan due to the spotting. We saw our baby last night with the cute little flickering heartbeat at 120 bpm. So reassuring and I'm not as worried about the spotting anymore! They couldn't find a source from where it's coming from...they just think it was from the straining of the bm. I could finally sleep last night! She put a short video of the baby on a cd. I watched it at least 5 times last night! So, cool!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

HopefulInNL said:


> Well, after talking with the nurse, she decided to have me come in for an early scan due to the spotting. We saw our baby last night with the cute little flickering heartbeat at 120 bpm. So reassuring and I'm not as worried about the spotting anymore! They couldn't find a source from where it's coming from...they just think it was from the straining of the bm. I could finally sleep last night! She put a short video of the baby on a cd. I watched it at least 5 times last night! So, cool!

Wow that's awesome


----------



## katestar53

Love that you got a Cd! I've got my next scan next Tuesday at 8 weeks. We saw the HB last week so fingers crossed all is still well :)

Once the heartbeat is detected doesn't the risk of miscarriage drop significantly?


----------



## Millhaven

Hi ladies, still here!

I've been away a while because I've been enjoying my vacation. It's over this Monday (back to work!) but I'm feeling good. 

Glad to see so many new ladies joining us. :hi: And so sorry about those who have suffered a loss. :flower:

Myself, I'm feeling ok. Had such a bad bloating week 6-7 from one day to another. I'm feeling nauseous but only when I haven't eaten anything (which happened before I was pregnant too, just that it seems to be more intense). Threw up one time a week ago because I was sooooo extremely hungry but couldn't eat. 

Other than that, next week on Thursday I'll get to see our baby! Fingers crossed that everything is fine and there's a little wiggly baby in there. :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry everyone is feeling so crappy :(

As for hot tubs, there is supposed to be a safe temperature, but I don't know what it is offhand. It's just like a supersized hot bath if you do it right, and then it's safe.

I'll take a look at the facebook group after I announce, I don't want anyone seeing it and getting suspicious.

I had another spotting dream. It's gotta be anxiety about the appointment today. Appointment in 3 hours! Eeeeeeeek.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm sorry everyone is feeling so crappy :(
> 
> As for hot tubs, there is supposed to be a safe temperature, but I don't know what it is offhand. It's just like a supersized hot bath if you do it right, and then it's safe.
> 
> I'll take a look at the facebook group after I announce, I don't want anyone seeing it and getting suspicious.
> 
> I had another spotting dream. It's gotta be anxiety about the appointment today. Appointment in 3 hours! Eeeeeeeek.

It prob is I dreamed I was havin twins the night before my scan lol


----------



## bdb84

Best of luck at your appointments today! How exciting.



MegNE922 said:


> Well girls. GOod Morning America just informed me that women with morning sickness have: fewer miscarriages, fewer preterm births, babies have higher IQ's.
> Where do they come up with this stuff?

I believe the part about fewer miscarriages. M/s is thought to occur due to high hcg, I believe. It's another reason I've always worried about my lack of m/s in all of my pregnancies, despite the fact that I have two perfectly healthy children. 



HopefulInNL said:


> Well, after talking with the nurse, she decided to have me come in for an early scan due to the spotting. We saw our baby last night with the cute little flickering heartbeat at 120 bpm. So reassuring and I'm not as worried about the spotting anymore! They couldn't find a source from where it's coming from...they just think it was from the straining of the bm. I could finally sleep last night! She put a short video of the baby on a cd. I watched it at least 5 times last night! So, cool!

Yay for a heart beat!


----------



## dan-o

Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you. 

I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again. 

*If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *

Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh Dan-o, I'm so sorry.


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry Dan-o and everyone else who has had bad news :( Big hugs to you all!


----------



## smawfl

So sorry Dan o xxx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

dan-o said:


> Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you.
> 
> I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again.
> 
> *If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *
> 
> Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx

So sorry to hear that :( hope your ok :hug:


----------



## HopefulInNL

dan-o said:


> Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you.
> 
> I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again.
> 
> *If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *
> 
> Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx


Oh dan-o I am so sorry to hear this. Hugs to you! :hugs::flower:


----------



## katestar53

So sorry Dan-o :hugs:


----------



## HopefulInNL

katestar53 said:


> Love that you got a Cd! I've got my next scan next Tuesday at 8 weeks. We saw the HB last week so fingers crossed all is still well :)
> 
> Once the heartbeat is detected doesn't the risk of miscarriage drop significantly?

I'm not sure, but would love to hear what others say...does the risk drop after the heartbeat is detected?


----------



## mummy3

Oh Dan-o I'm so so sorry hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Missbx

dan-o said:


> Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you.
> 
> I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again.
> 
> *If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *
> 
> Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx

So sorry for your loss xx :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Too many angels this month :( xx

Lolly:hugs::hugs:

Good luck to all those with scans, I go to my OB again this afternoon to set up perinatology and discuss how this is going to work! Getting very scared though, I cant carry a baby to term when there's no complications nevermind when there is! 

Big hugs to all those sick! I have hyperemesis as well (had it every pregnancy) and yesterday threw up dinner all over my trousers :blush: Best advice would be as soon as you recognize dehydration go to the hospital, the IV will help and then work with your doctor to get a medication plan that works. 9/10 it goes away eventually.

Anyone with crazy cravings? I read about scotch eggs:haha::thumbup: 

Menelly, thinking of you with fingers crossed:hugs:

Frenchie your post made me laugh, its a kind of funny/strange feeling to be from a different culture to the country you make home:haha: The amount of times I get asked about whisky :rofl:

Drmum, thankyou hun:hugs:


----------



## bucherwurm

Sorry to hear of your sad news dan-o. 


I went to my very first appointment today. The lab results were back and it was a confirmed pregnancy. I got blood taken, and felt awful afterward. The nurse was super nice though, and I barely even felt it. I was told my due date is probably March 4 or 5, which is so far in line with what I thought, but she put me up a week to 9 weeks. I will stick with my original, though, until I get ultrasound confirmation. I have to go back in a week for a once over and a pap. Neither of which I have ever had before. The doctor said it's really no big deal, so I guess that's reassuring. 
I was told that they don't usually do a scan until 18 weeks :dohh:, but I can have a scan at 10-13 weeks to see if there are indications of downs syndrome, spinabifida (sp?), etc. I don't know if I want this or not. Have to talk it over with husband.


----------



## missfrick

So sorry dan-o...


----------



## Laska5

dan-o said:


> Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you.
> 
> I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again.
> 
> *If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *
> 
> Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx

Oh Dan-o I am so so sorry! Has anyone volunteered to take over the thread? I may be able to.


----------



## Bookity

Dan-o!! I'm so sad to hear this!!! I want you to have your sticky bean do badly. Too many losses! :(((


----------



## chrislo4

dan-o said:


> Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you.
> 
> I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again.
> 
> *If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *
> 
> Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx

Dan-o, i am truly saddened to read this. So so sorry xx


----------



## lsd2721

Dan-o, I am so so sorry for your loss!


----------



## BMcDonald89

I'm so sorry Dan-o.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So sorry dan-o :(


----------



## chimama

So sorry dan-o. Will definitely miss you on this thread. You've being a big encouragement to us all.:hug:


----------



## ItalyRocks83

Very sorry to hear of your loss Dan-o :-(


----------



## chrislo4

HopefulInNL said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> Love that you got a Cd! I've got my next scan next Tuesday at 8 weeks. We saw the HB last week so fingers crossed all is still well :)
> 
> Once the heartbeat is detected doesn't the risk of miscarriage drop significantly?
> 
> I'm not sure, but would love to hear what others say...does the risk drop after the heartbeat is detected?Click to expand...

Yes they say the risk reduces x


----------



## Zara_x

So sorry about all the losses, there have been too many! :angel:
Thinking of you all x

Anyone else feeling so tired all the time, I am & keep having heartburn :(
Not really had cravings yet & sickness hasn't hit me either (although I feel it sometimes)

Got told midwife will contact me when I'm about 8-10 weeks :) hurrryyyy


----------



## bdb84

dan-o said:


> Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you.
> 
> I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again.
> 
> *If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *
> 
> Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx

I'm so unbelievably sorry :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Menelly

So so sorry Dan-o. :( How heartbreaking for you.


----------



## ladybrown33

dan-o said:


> Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you.
> 
> I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again.
> 
> *If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *
> 
> Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx

This awful I'm very sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

dan-o said:


> Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you.
> 
> I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again.
> 
> *If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *
> 
> Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx

I can't even put into words how sad this makes me, I am so sorry for your loss. 

We're having far too many losses on this thread :nope:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Very sorry for your loss Dan-O. :cry::hugs:


----------



## brittany12

dan-o said:


> Ladies it is with a heavy heart that I must suddenly and unexpectedly leave you.
> 
> I couldn't find the hb on the Doppler this morning and had a strange feeling something was wrong. A scan later at EPU revealed baby heart had just stopped, measuring exactly right and looking perfect in every way. Devastated this has happened to us yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you could decide amongst you who would like to take over looking after the EDD's etc on the front page, I will pm a mod who can sort it out *
> 
> Really hope I'm the last to lose a baby in this group, been far too many angels lost already. Xx


I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

My bad cramping is back along with sharp pains. Glad I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow so I can mention it to her.


----------



## Bowmans

So sorry for your loss dan-o xxx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies, your words mean a lot right now :hugs:

Don't let my loss scare you, I have a terrible track record for miscarriages, I had one go like this at 10 weeks in January, and another that didn't develop properly lost in May. I thought maybe just especially bad luck this year (I've lost others as well before and inbetween my kids) but now I'm thinking it's probably something that needs to be treated medically. 

When you see the hb the mc rate honestly goes right down and after 8w it's something tiny like 1%. I truly hope from the bottom of my heart that I was that 1% and it's plain sailing now for all of you until March xx


----------



## kwynia

So sorry dan-o, you've been so wonderful to all of us, I just want to say thank you for that.


----------



## swampmaiden

dan-o, if I wind up mc this one, Im insisting on them testing progesterone levels and thyroid levels.. i honestly can't bear to think of having another mc.. I cant even imagine you going thru #9.. im sorry hon

and coming from a purely objective place.. 12 mcs out of 105 women is actually pretty low, all things considered.. not that I even like to consider any of us a mere statistic. 

got my first u/s today.. 2 hours to go before all is revealed for this pregnancy

fingers crossed for us all, and god bless


----------



## molly86

Dan-o I'm so sorry you're going through this yet again. Thank you so much for being so supportive and encouraging to myself and all the ladies on here. Really hoping it all works out for you. Best of luck x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Didn't find out much today. We tried the doppler but it was too early (I'm sure my weight is a factor). She gave me the paperwork to get an early ultrasound, so I'll try to schedule that for a week from today. I liked the midwife a lot, even though she's a vampire... I'll update when I get my ultrasound.

Nine weeks is early for doppler, right? I'm super paranoid now even though dh assures me that he can't always find a heartbeat on healthy live dogs at work, let alone tiny embryos...


----------



## katestar53

MrsKChicago said:


> Didn't find out much today. We tried the doppler but it was too early (I'm sure my weight is a factor). She gave me the paperwork to get an early ultrasound, so I'll try to schedule that for a week from today. I liked the midwife a lot, even though she's a vampire... I'll update when I get my ultrasound.
> 
> Nine weeks is early for doppler, right? I'm super paranoid now even though dh assures me that he can't always find a heartbeat on healthy live dogs at work, let alone tiny embryos...

I used a Doppler with my DS but didn't first use it until 16 weeks. I hear of many ladies not finding the heartbeat till 14 plus weeks. Try not to worry hun x


----------



## crystal8

So sorry for your loss Dan-o. :cry:


----------



## BMcDonald89

I tried out the doppler when I was waiting for the dr.. she don't tell. I couldn't find anything. And my scan showed a healthy hb at 170!


----------



## DentDoc16

Hi! I'm due March 29th. Haven't been on this thread yet. =)


----------



## WhaatToExpect

hahah march-mallows sounds too cute! 

My estimated due date is March 24. I'm so nervous and I barely have 6 weeks haha


----------



## dan-o

DentDoc16 said:


> Hi! I'm due March 29th. Haven't been on this thread yet. =)




WhaatToExpect said:


> hahah march-mallows sounds too cute!
> 
> My estimated due date is March 24. I'm so nervous and I barely have 6 weeks haha

Congrats and welcome to March mallows! :)



MrsKChicago said:


> Didn't find out much today. We tried the doppler but it was too early (I'm sure my weight is a factor). She gave me the paperwork to get an early ultrasound, so I'll try to schedule that for a week from today. I liked the midwife a lot, even though she's a vampire... I'll update when I get my ultrasound.
> 
> Nine weeks is early for doppler, right? I'm super paranoid now even though dh assures me that he can't always find a heartbeat on healthy live dogs at work, let alone tiny embryos...

It's super early, especially if you have a retroverted uterus. My mw never found it even at 16w, although I'd been finding it at home since 9w! You'll be fine, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Dan-o my heart breaks for you xx


----------



## MegNE922

No no no! Dan-o! &#128532;I'm so sorry love. Lots of love and hugs being sent your way. &#128149;


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies. Google agrees with you. I scheduled my ultrasound for next Tuesday. I can't wait!


----------



## chelsealynnb

So sorry to hear, Dan-O :hugs:


----------



## Laska5

dan-o said:


> Thanks ladies, your words mean a lot right now :hugs:
> 
> Don't let my loss scare you, I have a terrible track record for miscarriages, I had one go like this at 10 weeks in January, and another that didn't develop properly lost in May. I thought maybe just especially bad luck this year (I've lost others as well before and inbetween my kids) but now I'm thinking it's probably something that needs to be treated medically.
> 
> When you see the hb the mc rate honestly goes right down and after 8w it's something tiny like 1%. I truly hope from the bottom of my heart that I was that 1% and it's plain sailing now for all of you until March xx

that is such a sweet & wonderful thing for you to say despite your heartache. I am truly hopeful for you to have another baby & I hope you can find an answer to why you're having so many m/c's. I hate this this has happened to you yet again. 

Let me know if you still need someone to take over.


----------



## kittykat7210

i'm really sorry dan-o for your losses, i hope you get your baby soon. i had a friend in high school who's mum suffered 27 miscarriages including 4 late miscarriages and a still born. but she was able to have a child 18 years after her last one. i hope you are blessed with another miracle soon <3 xxxx


----------



## mommasquirrel

We saw our lil bean today. I go back in 9 days to see how its doing. Im still spotting but baby is still sticking. With a heartrate of 150 and measuring in at 1.19 cm at 7 weeks and 3 days.
 



Attached Files:







20140729_172045.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommasquirrel

dan-o so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you. Thank you for starting this thread and making a place for all of us to share what we are going through.


----------



## BMcDonald89

mommasquirrel said:


> We saw our lil bean today. I go back in 9 days to see how its doing. Im still spotting but baby is still sticking. With a heartrate of 150 and measuring in at 1.19 cm at 7 weeks and 3 days.

Nice scan! Congrats!


----------



## twinkie2

so sorry dan-o, massive :hugs: being sent your way!


----------



## bdb84

mommasquirrel said:


> We saw our lil bean today. I go back in 9 days to see how its doing. Im still spotting but baby is still sticking. With a heartrate of 150 and measuring in at 1.19 cm at 7 weeks and 3 days.

So cute!


----------



## swampmaiden

nice u/s pic, mommasquirrel!! 

just had my first u/s today too... HB 121.. forgot the mm but she dated me at 6w4d, which is right on the money since my cycles are slightly iregular and I'm going by lmp
 



Attached Files:







firstuspic.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummy3

Cute scan pics!!! 

I can never find the heartbeat on a Doppler, some find it easy, some its harder.

My OB appointment got rescheduled for next week, she got called to a emergency c section. Having serious issues keeping anything down:nope: 

I would offer to take over, but I cant even master the multi quote, technology goes way over my head. I'm so old I did my degree without a computer :rofl: Laska that's so nice of you to offer:hugs:

Mrsk that ultrasound will come round so fast :):hugs:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I love seeing all the beautiful scan pics xx

I had my first official doctors appointment today at 8 weeks. All went well. My Ultrasound report wasn't there but my doctor agreed with my dates. I got my forms for 12 scan/ bloods. Plus I got a script for maxolon for nausea. BP was 99/55. 

My 12 week scan is booked for 28th Aug and my first OB appointment is booked for 5th sept.

I keep trying my doppler with no luck yet but I am still way early. Hopefully I will hear something by late next week.

I was naughty and made my first baby related purchase today. I just couldn't go past them.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommasquirrel

swampmaiden said:


> nice u/s pic, mommasquirrel!!
> 
> just had my first u/s today too... HB 121.. forgot the mm but she dated me at 6w4d, which is right on the money since my cycles are slightly iregular and I'm going by lmp

Beautiful ultrasound hon. Are you scheduled for another soon?


----------



## mommasquirrel

Foxycleopatra said:


> I love seeing all the beautiful scan pics xx
> 
> I had my first official doctors appointment today at 8 weeks. All went well. My Ultrasound report wasn't there but my doctor agreed with my dates. I got my forms for 12 scan/ bloods. Plus I got a script for maxolon for nausea. BP was 99/55.
> 
> My 12 week scan is booked for 28th Aug and my first OB appointment is booked for 5th sept.
> 
> I keep trying my doppler with no luck yet but I am still way early. Hopefully I will hear something by late next week.
> 
> I was naughty and made my first baby related purchase today. I just couldn't go past them.

Don't worry about buying stuff. I've gone on craigslist to search and buy baby furniture. I've also gone to goodwill to find clothes. I have a nice stockpile now. Also found an awesome site online to buy cloth diapers.


----------



## cmr01

So took a picture today to compare...left is 22 weeks with my son and right is #2 at 6 weeks. Everyone's making bets on how many in there. What turns!!


----------



## frenchie35

So sorry to hear that, dan-o. Thank you so much for all your advice and reassurance for us all. We'll always think of you when we're talking about our "March-mallows".

I'd be happy to take over the thread. Laska, let me know if you've changed your mind.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Cute scans, ladies!

It's 4am here. I woke up at 3 (insomnia) feeling very sick. I laid here for an hour, then got a bowl of cereal. I feel a bit better now. I have to be up at 6 for work so here's hoping I can get back to sleep!


----------



## DrMum

Dan-o I'm truly sorry to hear your news. And I too would like to thank you for starting this thread and confirm what others have said that your common sense and stability has been a shining light for many of us.

You truly deserve your happy ending and I hope your specialists will get involved now and figure things out for you. :hugs:

As for taking over the thread, my spirit is willing but I struggle to spell IT..... I suspect there are better people!! 

Good luck on this journey. We will miss you.


----------



## NellyLou

Nice scans ladies! I have mine on Friday. Excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

How weird I'm most confused lol postman just fetched me a big letter lol some reason they sent my green pregnancy notes book through the post? Never had that before they have also booked me an apt at a children's centre for Aug 15th which is two week away. Epau must have sent these because my docs dnt have this address as I don't wanna change docs twice so left it there. I have already booked an apt with midwife thou it's tomorrow so I'm not sure I'd need to attend it. It says they book ur scan but I'm sure midwife will do that tomorrow.


----------



## chimama

Foxycleopatra said:


> I love seeing all the beautiful scan pics xx
> 
> I had my first official doctors appointment today at 8 weeks. All went well. My Ultrasound report wasn't there but my doctor agreed with my dates. I got my forms for 12 scan/ bloods. Plus I got a script for maxolon for nausea. BP was 99/55.
> 
> My 12 week scan is booked for 28th Aug and my first OB appointment is booked for 5th sept.
> 
> I keep trying my doppler with no luck yet but I am still way early. Hopefully I will hear something by late next week.
> 
> I was naughty and made my first baby related purchase today. I just couldn't go past them.

foxy Cleopatra - those are really cute!


----------



## twinkie2

I'm thinking about having the u/s tech write down the gender at our 20w scan and go to the store to pick out a boy and girl outfit and have them wrap up the appropriate one and have DH and I open it to find out gender :)


----------



## NellyLou

twinkie2 said:


> I'm thinking about having the u/s tech write down the gender at our 20w scan and go to the store to pick out a boy and girl outfit and have them wrap up the appropriate one and have DH and I open it to find out gender :)

That's such a cute idea! I couldn't do it though... I need to know the second the tech knows! haha. And I will want her to point out all the "bits" that show what it is. I had so many ultra sounds after 20 weeks last time and I made them check her sex every time :)


----------



## twinkie2

I'm pretty sure I'd do that too at any subsequent scans!! I feel like I've heard too frequently of them getting it wrong! yet I still won't wait til baby is born cause I have no patience :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

NellyLou said:


> twinkie2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about having the u/s tech write down the gender at our 20w scan and go to the store to pick out a boy and girl outfit and have them wrap up the appropriate one and have DH and I open it to find out gender :)
> 
> That's such a cute idea! I couldn't do it though... I need to know the second the tech knows! haha. And I will want her to point out all the "bits" that show what it is. I had so many ultra sounds after 20 weeks last time and I made them check her sex every time :)Click to expand...


Same here, Nelly! I want to try and hold out to do something cute like that but I don't know if my impatience will allow it!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

twinkie2 said:


> I'm thinking about having the u/s tech write down the gender at our 20w scan and go to the store to pick out a boy and girl outfit and have them wrap up the appropriate one and have DH and I open it to find out gender :)


that's a really cute idea!


----------



## mkyerby16

twinkie2 said:


> I'm thinking about having the u/s tech write down the gender at our 20w scan and go to the store to pick out a boy and girl outfit and have them wrap up the appropriate one and have DH and I open it to find out gender :)


We're going to do the same, except we plan on having the us tech put it in an envelope and giving it to my sister for her to plan a surprise. Whether she wants to go the cake color route or something else and we'll have a small little party and find out. I think it will make her feel special.


----------



## lolly25

Hi all hope your all doing well x please could I ask advice I won't post it here but will post the link please read would really appreciate any advice xx




https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/2210801-help-going.html#post33356017


----------



## Laska5

I'm wanting to have some sort of gender reveal party too! I'm thinking about having our dogs come around the corner with pink or blue bandana's on or something & just have a small get together with some closest friends & family.


----------



## bdb84

Good morning, ladies. My appointment is in 3 hours. I just want good news so I can finally embrace this pregnancy. If I'm far enough along to find a heart beat, then I may finally make the news public. I've only known for 3 weeks; yet I feel like it's been months that I've known.


----------



## swampmaiden

bdb, best of luck to you hon, Im really hoping its good news for you!! let us know asap

mommasquirrel.. no, don't have another scheduled just yet.. will likely wait to see what the midwife recommends, since I had this one done at nearly 7 weeks, so an 8 week scan now wont be much more helpful.. will prob just wait til 12 weeks.. can't even imagine making it that far.. its so unreal lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

bdb84 said:


> Good morning, ladies. My appointment is in 3 hours. I just want good news so I can finally embrace this pregnancy. If I'm far enough along to find a heart beat, then I may finally make the news public. I've only known for 3 weeks; yet I feel like it's been months that I've known.

Good luck! Are you having a scan today?


Swampmaiden - when I saw your profile picture, it reminded me of a stork dropping a baby to someone :haha: Cute!


----------



## Loozle

Just a quick post before I attempt to catch up after being away since Friday! I went for my scan today and everything was fine! Such a huge relief, especially as my sickness stopped out of nowhere at the weekend and it's scared me a bit! Baby measured 9 weeks and 1 day, so due on March 3rd now. I've got a picture of my little blob :haha: but it's not a great picture, I'll try to get it on here today :happydance:

Edit: just to add, I was also told today that I have a heart shaped uterus?! I have no idea what this means really, so will have to get on Google and find out but it's surprised me that this is baby number 3, pregnancy number 8, I've had so many scans for cysts on my ovaries too etc, I'm at the grand old age of 28 and this hasn't been picked up until now!


----------



## ladybrown33

bdb84 said:


> Good morning, ladies. My appointment is in 3 hours. I just want good news so I can finally embrace this pregnancy. If I'm far enough along to find a heart beat, then I may finally make the news public. I've only known for 3 weeks; yet I feel like it's been months that I've known.

I feel the exact same way


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Loozle said:


> Just a quick post before I attempt to catch up after being away since Friday! I went for my scan today and everything was fine! Such a huge relief, especially as my sickness stopped out of nowhere at the weekend and it's scared me a bit! Baby measured 9 weeks and 1 day, so due on March 3rd now. I've got a picture of my little blob :haha: but it's not a great picture, I'll try to get it on here today :happydance:
> 
> Edit: just to add, I was also told today that I have a heart shaped uterus?! I have no idea what this means really, so will have to get on Google and find out but it's surprised me that this is baby number 3, pregnancy number 8, I've had so many scans for cysts on my ovaries too etc, I'm at the grand old age of 28 and this hasn't been picked up until now!


Aww heart shaped! Haha, sounds cute. I've never heard of that. I have a retroverted uterus. Which I think explains why I had so much back labor pains with my son.


----------



## kittykat7210

Loozle said:


> Just a quick post before I attempt to catch up after being away since Friday! I went for my scan today and everything was fine! Such a huge relief, especially as my sickness stopped out of nowhere at the weekend and it's scared me a bit! Baby measured 9 weeks and 1 day, so due on March 3rd now. I've got a picture of my little blob :haha: but it's not a great picture, I'll try to get it on here today :happydance:
> 
> Edit: just to add, I was also told today that I have a heart shaped uterus?! I have no idea what this means really, so will have to get on Google and find out but it's surprised me that this is baby number 3, pregnancy number 8, I've had so many scans for cysts on my ovaries too etc, I'm at the grand old age of 28 and this hasn't been picked up until now!

i'm afraid i looked it up as i had never heard of it, but its quite interesting really, and even more interesting that this is baby number 3 and no one realised!! 

i found this wiki page about it :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicornuate_uterus


----------



## mummy3

Good luck at the scan bdb84

Cute gender reveal ideas!! I'm thinking to be team yellow but always cave:haha:

Congrats loozle!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think I'm patient enough to do the envelope secret gender reveal thing. Waiting til 20 weeks is long enough! It's a cute idea, though.

We really didn't want to tell mom til after our first ultrasound (she's not on my list of people I want to talk to if things go wrong), but she just emailed to ask if we want to get dinner this week. Tempted to just make plans and tell her. I guess I could put her off til next week, but she has some stuff at her house I need to pick up.


----------



## Kaiecee

i think every dr should have a u/s in thir office because if they couldnt find hb he did a u/s and made me feel at ease now where ill be going they dont have and its always hard to get the hb so i really hope they find it and not make me wait it will drive me insane


----------



## DentDoc16

I love all the gender reveal ideas too! I feel like I'll probably need to know instantly though haha


----------



## bdb84

chelsealynnb said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, ladies. My appointment is in 3 hours. I just want good news so I can finally embrace this pregnancy. If I'm far enough along to find a heart beat, then I may finally make the news public. I've only known for 3 weeks; yet I feel like it's been months that I've known.
> 
> Good luck! Are you having a scan today?Click to expand...

Yes, I am! <3 One more hour to go.



Loozle said:


> Just a quick post before I attempt to catch up after being away since Friday! I went for my scan today and everything was fine! Such a huge relief, especially as my sickness stopped out of nowhere at the weekend and it's scared me a bit! Baby measured 9 weeks and 1 day, so due on March 3rd now. I've got a picture of my little blob :haha: but it's not a great picture, I'll try to get it on here today :happydance:

I'm glad your scan went well!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Kaiecee said:


> i think every dr should have a u/s in thir office because if they couldnt find hb he did a u/s and made me feel at ease now where ill be going they dont have and its always hard to get the hb so i really hope they find it and not make me wait it will drive me insane

I agree! My midwife group contracts with an ultrasound company, so they're at the office two days a week. Unfortunately, my insurance doesn't cover their ultrasound company, so even if I was there on the right day (which I never will be, unless DH's work schedule changes), I still have to make appointments off-site. It's kind of a pain, but I really liked them at the first appointment, so I guess I'll deal with it.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

cmr01 said:


> So took a picture today to compare...left is 22 weeks with my son and right is #2 at 6 weeks. Everyone's making bets on how many in there. What turns!!

It is common to show earlier in subsequent pregnancies. Plus a lot of it is probably bloating at 6 weeks. I feel like I am already looking 5 months pregnant right now too, but the ultrasound tech says there is only one baby in there (though my mom still thinks there is another one hiding). With my twins, I did start really showing around 12 weeks though. :wink wink: 
Do you have an ultrasound coming up that can satisfy your curiosity?


----------



## chrislo4

bdb84 said:


> Good morning, ladies. My appointment is in 3 hours. I just want good news so I can finally embrace this pregnancy. If I'm far enough along to find a heart beat, then I may finally make the news public. I've only known for 3 weeks; yet I feel like it's been months that I've known.

Eek, exciting! Make sure you update us x


----------



## Laska5

MrsKChicago said:


> I don't think I'm patient enough to do the envelope secret gender reveal thing. Waiting til 20 weeks is long enough! It's a cute idea, though.
> 
> We really didn't want to tell mom til after our first ultrasound (she's not on my list of people I want to talk to if things go wrong), but she just emailed to ask if we want to get dinner this week. Tempted to just make plans and tell her. I guess I could put her off til next week, but she has some stuff at her house I need to pick up.

there is a 4d ultrasound studio around here & for like $100 they can do a gender scan at 16 weeks- I think I'm going to save up for that!


----------



## BMcDonald89

Good morning! So kind of a weird question. I'm having a lot of watery discharge. Is this a pregnancy thing, or could it be bv? Does anyone have a history of this?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Question: When do you ladies feel it's "safe" to baby celebrate? (baby dance is SO TTC :) haha) I had some spotting in the first few weeks. But I haven't spotted for a week. I have an ultrasound on the 5th. Should I just wait until then? Just to be safe?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, I am SO ANNOYED. I scheduled my ultrasound for Tuesday instead of taking the first available because that's DH's day off. He just emailed to tell me that because some of the doctors at his practice are taking days off, he's working Tuesday and off Friday next week. Raaaaaaar.


----------



## NellyLou

sn0wbunnie said:


> Question: When do you ladies feel it's "safe" to baby celebrate? (baby dance is SO TTC :) haha) I had some spotting in the first few weeks. But I haven't spotted for a week. I have an ultrasound on the 5th. Should I just wait until then? Just to be safe?

I am waiting for my ultrasound on Friday. I don't think I will fully believe there is a healthy baby until I see a heartbeat. After that, I will feel much better when I can feel it move!


----------



## chrislo4

sn0wbunnie said:


> Question: When do you ladies feel it's "safe" to baby celebrate? (baby dance is SO TTC :) haha) I had some spotting in the first few weeks. But I haven't spotted for a week. I have an ultrasound on the 5th. Should I just wait until then? Just to be safe?

DH & I have been 'baby celebrating' regardless, although my drive isn't as near where it was. It was the same in first tri when carrying my daughter. I have read MWs if you've bled then wait til scan but I guess it's what you're comfortable with. I wiped fresh blood once a few weeks back but it hasn't returned x


----------



## cmr01

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> So took a picture today to compare...left is 22 weeks with my son and right is #2 at 6 weeks. Everyone's making bets on how many in there. What turns!!
> 
> It is common to show earlier in subsequent pregnancies. Plus a lot of it is probably bloating at 6 weeks. I feel like I am already looking 5 months pregnant right now too, but the ultrasound tech says there is only one baby in there (though my mom still thinks there is another one hiding). With my twins, I did start really showing around 12 weeks though. :wink wink:
> Do you have an ultrasound coming up that can satisfy your curiosity?Click to expand...


I have an appt on friday, they didnt mention a scan but im going to push for one anyway. Before I was prego I had them check for cysts. My body likes to keep them and form tumors. Ive had multiples removed the past few years. So it makes me nervous. I dont want another surgery while im pregnant. Im 24 and only have 1 ovary...id like to keep it.


----------



## missfrick

chrislo4 said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> Question: When do you ladies feel it's "safe" to baby celebrate? (baby dance is SO TTC :) haha) I had some spotting in the first few weeks. But I haven't spotted for a week. I have an ultrasound on the 5th. Should I just wait until then? Just to be safe?
> 
> DH & I have been 'baby celebrating' regardless, although my drive isn't as near where it was. It was the same in first tri when carrying my daughter. I have read MWs if you've bled then wait til scan but I guess it's what you're comfortable with. I wiped fresh blood once a few weeks back but it hasn't returned xClick to expand...

Ugh I have had no desire to "celebrate"... I used to be like a teenager (only lost my virginity a little over a year ago at age 28, so I had lots of catching up to do)... only have done it 3 times since finding out, and only was really into it once... this past time a few days ago was the first time I was really up for it in about 4 weeks... my poor SO... I am not sure about spotting, but I think the baby is pretty protected in there; like, you're not going to knock it out. If you're spotting and are worried about a friable cervix or possible cervix incompetence, then I would just wait. I have had no spotting, but frankly couldn't care less about "celebrating" anyhow.... ](*,)


----------



## missfrick

BMcDonald89 said:


> Good morning! So kind of a weird question. I'm having a lot of watery discharge. Is this a pregnancy thing, or could it be bv? Does anyone have a history of this?

Hey we were discussing discharge a couple days ago... if it doesn't smell and isn't a strange color, you're likely fine. TMI (but you asked), my undies are soaked by the end of the day, every day... the added discharge keeps bacteria out of your cervix and from entering your uterus... it's kinda gross. I ordered some cloth panty liners from etsy (3 for thongs, and 1 for normal undies) to help keep myself a little drier...


----------



## HopefulInNL

I want to "celebrate" but have been directed by my doctor not to for the next few weeks :blush: Because of the spotting.


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> Question: When do you ladies feel it's "safe" to baby celebrate? (baby dance is SO TTC :) haha) I had some spotting in the first few weeks. But I haven't spotted for a week. I have an ultrasound on the 5th. Should I just wait until then? Just to be safe?
> 
> DH & I have been 'baby celebrating' regardless, although my drive isn't as near where it was. It was the same in first tri when carrying my daughter. I have read MWs if you've bled then wait til scan but I guess it's what you're comfortable with. I wiped fresh blood once a few weeks back but it hasn't returned xClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh I have had no desire to "celebrate"... I used to be like a teenager (only lost my virginity a little over a year ago at age 28, so I had lots of catching up to do)... only have done it 3 times since finding out, and only was really into it once... this past time a few days ago was the first time I was really up for it in about 4 weeks... my poor SO... I am not sure about spotting, but I think the baby is pretty protected in there; like, you're not going to knock it out. If you're spotting and are worried about a friable cervix or possible cervix incompetence, then I would just wait. I have had no spotting, but frankly couldn't care less about "celebrating" anyhow.... ](*,)Click to expand...

Bahaha! I totally missed what you meant by celebrating! No drive whatsoever. Poor hubby! But yes, there is nothing to worry about with the baby. If you feel like doing it, do it!


----------



## yotamama

I haven't been on in a while. Got my second ultrasound done yesterday and everything looks great! What a relief. Measured 7 weeks 2 days, so my EDD is back to pi day (3/14/15)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

yotamama said:


> I haven't been on in a while. Got my second ultrasound done yesterday and everything looks great! What a relief. Measured 7 weeks 2 days, so my EDD is back to pi day (3/14/15)

Nice pic :D lol baby looks like a little rocket or something hehe


----------



## chrislo4

NellyLou said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> Question: When do you ladies feel it's "safe" to baby celebrate? (baby dance is SO TTC :) haha) I had some spotting in the first few weeks. But I haven't spotted for a week. I have an ultrasound on the 5th. Should I just wait until then? Just to be safe?
> 
> DH & I have been 'baby celebrating' regardless, although my drive isn't as near where it was. It was the same in first tri when carrying my daughter. I have read MWs if you've bled then wait til scan but I guess it's what you're comfortable with. I wiped fresh blood once a few weeks back but it hasn't returned xClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh I have had no desire to "celebrate"... I used to be like a teenager (only lost my virginity a little over a year ago at age 28, so I had lots of catching up to do)... only have done it 3 times since finding out, and only was really into it once... this past time a few days ago was the first time I was really up for it in about 4 weeks... my poor SO... I am not sure about spotting, but I think the baby is pretty protected in there; like, you're not going to knock it out. If you're spotting and are worried about a friable cervix or possible cervix incompetence, then I would just wait. I have had no spotting, but frankly couldn't care less about "celebrating" anyhow.... ](*,)Click to expand...
> 
> Bahaha! I totally missed what you meant by celebrating! No drive whatsoever. Poor hubby! But yes, there is nothing to worry about with the baby. If you feel like doing it, do it!Click to expand...




missfrick said:


> chrislo4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> Question: When do you ladies feel it's "safe" to baby celebrate? (baby dance is SO TTC :) haha) I had some spotting in the first few weeks. But I haven't spotted for a week. I have an ultrasound on the 5th. Should I just wait until then? Just to be safe?
> 
> DH & I have been 'baby celebrating' regardless, although my drive isn't as near where it was. It was the same in first tri when carrying my daughter. I have read MWs if you've bled then wait til scan but I guess it's what you're comfortable with. I wiped fresh blood once a few weeks back but it hasn't returned xClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh I have had no desire to "celebrate"... I used to be like a teenager (only lost my virginity a little over a year ago at age 28, so I had lots of catching up to do)... only have done it 3 times since finding out, and only was really into it once... this past time a few days ago was the first time I was really up for it in about 4 weeks... my poor SO... I am not sure about spotting, but I think the baby is pretty protected in there; like, you're not going to knock it out. If you're spotting and are worried about a friable cervix or possible cervix incompetence, then I would just wait. I have had no spotting, but frankly couldn't care less about "celebrating" anyhow.... ](*,)Click to expand...

I'm so glad you've said the same! It has completely disappeared. I feel bad for not wanting it as such so just tell him to jump on :blush:


----------



## yotamama

mummy_smurf2b said:


> yotamama said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on in a while. Got my second ultrasound done yesterday and everything looks great! What a relief. Measured 7 weeks 2 days, so my EDD is back to pi day (3/14/15)
> 
> Nice pic :D lol baby looks like a little rocket or something heheClick to expand...


Haha kind of does! Probably because the little bean is only 7 weeks and a couple days. I'll update when I go back on the 8th.


----------



## swampmaiden

chealsealynn.. it IS a stork dropping a baby down for someone lol :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hey ladies, quick question. We're trying to figure out how to fit this ultrasound into DH's scheduling issues at work. I know waiting room time can really vary, but about how long would you allot for a 10 week dating ultrasound?


----------



## bdb84

My baby has a heart beat! My EDD is March 24th, in case it needs to be changed on the first post :)

As my DD said, "it looks like an alien", but I feel so much more confident now regarding this pregnancy, that I'm <this> close to making it Facebook official :blush: 

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/0f1debca-6b34-423d-a246-9d4fc174ae01_zpsd5b737ed.jpg


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bdb84 said:


> My baby has a heart beat! My EDD is March 24th, in case it needs to be changed on the first post :)
> 
> As my DD said, "it looks like an alien", but I feel so much more confident now regarding this pregnancy, that I'm <this> close to making it Facebook official :blush:
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/0f1debca-6b34-423d-a246-9d4fc174ae01_zpsd5b737ed.jpg

Nice pic :D I just done my Facebook announcement hehe


----------



## MrsKChicago

How'd you announce it? If my ultrasound goes well, I think we'll tell mom right away, and then put it on Facebook. It seems like the risk isn't any higher at 10 weeks than at 12 weeks, if you've heard a heartbeat.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> How'd you announce it? If my ultrasound goes well, I think we'll tell mom right away, and then put it on Facebook. It seems like the risk isn't any higher at 10 weeks than at 12 weeks, if you've heard a heartbeat.

I drew a nice colourfull writing sayin big sister March 2015 with an arrow pointing to the scan pic with my daughter holding it.

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/Mobile%20Uploads/bigsisMarch_zps268dd2bd.jpg


----------



## MrsKChicago

Cute!


----------



## chimama

MrsKChicago said:


> Hey ladies, quick question. We're trying to figure out how to fit this ultrasound into DH's scheduling issues at work. I know waiting room time can really vary, but about how long would you allot for a 10 week dating ultrasound?

I think it depends on what time of day it is and how busy they usually are. If it is very early in the morning, I usually wait about 15 minutes and the scan is about another 15 minutes. Later in the day, I've waited as much as 1-1.5 hours before the scan even held!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

bdb84 said:


> My baby has a heart beat! My EDD is March 24th, in case it needs to be changed on the first post :)
> 
> As my DD said, "it looks like an alien", but I feel so much more confident now regarding this pregnancy, that I'm <this> close to making it Facebook official :blush:
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/0f1debca-6b34-423d-a246-9d4fc174ae01_zpsd5b737ed.jpg

Yayyy! <3


----------



## MrsKChicago

chimama said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, quick question. We're trying to figure out how to fit this ultrasound into DH's scheduling issues at work. I know waiting room time can really vary, but about how long would you allot for a 10 week dating ultrasound?
> 
> I think it depends on what time of day it is and how busy they usually are. If it is very early in the morning, I usually wait about 15 minutes and the scan is about another 15 minutes. Later in the day, I've waited as much as 1-1.5 hours before the scan even held!Click to expand...

Yikes! The appointment is at 12:45, and that's the earliest they had that day, but I don't know if that means that's when they open, or just that's what's available. I hope the wait isn't too bad, it looks at this point like DH is going to have to leave work, do the appointment, and go back to work. I'm so annoyed that they sprung this on him at the last minute!


----------



## mommasquirrel

bdb84 thats a good scan. So excited for you.


----------



## brittany12

found baby's heartbeat :cloud9:

only got about 2 seconds recorded so may have to listen to it twice to hear it. its at the beginning of the video! I lost it easily. Will try to get a better video of it later!

https://youtu.be/d9TwRcOT4Tg


----------



## bdb84

.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Very cute announcement bdb84! 

Brittany, congrats on finding the heartbeat! I am sure you will be obsessed with listening to it now! I know I am!


----------



## Bookity

Cute kiddos bdb84!!


----------



## DrMum

Great scans girls! Gorgeous kiddies bdb84!!!


----------



## yotamama

I think you may have been picking up your heartbeat with your fetal Doppler. Earliest you can hear the hb with fetal Doppler is 8 weeks but it's very rare at that time. More common at 11 weeks.


----------



## BMcDonald89

missfrick said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! So kind of a weird question. I'm having a lot of watery discharge. Is this a pregnancy thing, or could it be bv? Does anyone have a history of this?
> 
> Hey we were discussing discharge a couple days ago... if it doesn't smell and isn't a strange color, you're likely fine. TMI (but you asked), my undies are soaked by the end of the day, every day... the added discharge keeps bacteria out of your cervix and from entering your uterus... it's kinda gross. I ordered some cloth panty liners from etsy (3 for thongs, and 1 for normal undies) to help keep myself a little drier...Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know. Can you use rephresh while pregnant?


----------



## missfrick

BMcDonald89 said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! So kind of a weird question. I'm having a lot of watery discharge. Is this a pregnancy thing, or could it be bv? Does anyone have a history of this?
> 
> Hey we were discussing discharge a couple days ago... if it doesn't smell and isn't a strange color, you're likely fine. TMI (but you asked), my undies are soaked by the end of the day, every day... the added discharge keeps bacteria out of your cervix and from entering your uterus... it's kinda gross. I ordered some cloth panty liners from etsy (3 for thongs, and 1 for normal undies) to help keep myself a little drier...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Can you use rephresh while pregnant?Click to expand...

Not sure what that is, but if it's a wash or douche I'd stay away from it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sorted out the ultrasound issue. DH is just going to have to leave work for a few hours on Tuesday. They'll deal! We'll probably make plans with mom for later in the week, maybe Friday.

Just booked our babymoon cruise! Late October to Nassau, St Maarten, and St Thomas. We've never cruised before, I'm really excited!


----------



## Kaiecee

love your announcement your kids are so cute


----------



## Loozle

Morning ladies! Here's my scan picture of my little 9 week blob! :haha::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chrislo4

Everyone's scan pics are making me jealous!! <3 

Got my booking app today. Not very exciting but makes it feel a little more real until we see he or she is doing ok in there! x


----------



## Missbx

Had my booking appointment yesterday and I Got my 12 week scan on the 27th :) x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bdb84 said:


> I made the announcement. <3
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/15476749-b855-424b-b8bc-e0192bdbbb38_zpsba0893c7.jpg

So cute!


----------



## NellyLou

Love the scan pics! And bdb84, your kids are adorable! I have my first scan tomorrow and I'm pretty nervous. I've been having really bad cramps lately. I'm praying it's just because I need to use the bathroom (having trouble with that!), but who knows.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

bdb84 said:


> I made the announcement. <3
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/15476749-b855-424b-b8bc-e0192bdbbb38_zpsba0893c7.jpg

So cute!!


I had a dream last night that I went to my scan next week & they couldn't find a heartbeat. I hate hate hate these vivid pregnancy dreams!


----------



## DentDoc16

Loozle said:


> Morning ladies! Here's my scan picture of my little 9 week blob! :haha::cloud9:

Cute blob! Question... So I was wondering if anyone has noticed the darkening of the areolas yet and when that happened. Just curious!


----------



## chelsealynnb

bdb84 said:


> I made the announcement. <3
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/15476749-b855-424b-b8bc-e0192bdbbb38_zpsba0893c7.jpg

How cute! And your kids are adorable!! Makes me want a girl even more this time around :flower:



Loozle said:


> Morning ladies! Here's my scan picture of my little 9 week blob! :haha::cloud9:

Cute bean! 



chrislo4 said:


> Everyone's scan pics are making me jealous!! <3
> 
> Got my booking app today. Not very exciting but makes it feel a little more real until we see he or she is doing ok in there! x

I always look forward to each visit, even if it's not an ultrasound :haha:



Missbx said:


> Had my booking appointment yesterday and I Got my 12 week scan on the 27th :) x

Good luck on your scan! Mine is on the 18th and it seems like ages away :coffee:



NellyLou said:


> Love the scan pics! And bdb84, your kids are adorable! I have my first scan tomorrow and I'm pretty nervous. I've been having really bad cramps lately. I'm praying it's just because I need to use the bathroom (having trouble with that!), but who knows.

Good luck tomorrow! I've been having problems using the bathroom too, and I noticed I have been more crampy when I'm having more troubles in that area :wacko:


Hope everyone is doing well today! I'm at work, bored with nothing to do :wacko: Makes me frustrated because I could be getting so much done at home and playing with my kiddos! (I work at a school based health center and since it's summer, we have like NO kids coming in) Didn't sleep well last night, I kept having very vivid nightmares that we lived in a haunted house and I kept seeing ghosts of dead little kids in mirrors in the house and stuff. It felt so real and it was AWFUL! I woke up with the worst feeling and I don't feel rested at all. I also felt really sick, so I stopped at McDonalds and got a Frappe and a sausage McMuffin :blush: I know I shouldn't be eating that junk (especially because I have issues with gaining weight during my pregnancies) but meh...I just want to feel better, and as soon as I start drinking a Frappe I instantly start feeling better! My baby's heartbeat as been between 168-172 on my doppler the past few days. Does anyone believe in the old wives tale that boy's heartrates are lower and girls are higher? I personally think it's a myth but it's still fun to speculate on!


----------



## swampmaiden

wow you ladies are brave for announcing on facebook so soon.. Im prob going to wait until 6 months.. but I have told my inner circle of family& friends that I actually talk too and hang out with on a regular basis.. I've just had such a rotten history, I'd be mortified to announce on facebook only to have something happen.. which it can, even after a heartbeat is detected... sorry if Im being morbid

I've heard of the old wives tale (not sure how old since heartbeats have only been detected for a few decades now lol) of the heartbeat rate predicting gender. There has been no signifigant statistics to back that up, but my beans HB was relatively fast for its gestational age, and I just have the feeling its going to be a girl.. so who knows??

Hows everyones symptoms progressing????
I'm starting to wake up with nausea every morning now, and I'm getting pretty bad waves of it throughout the day.. havent puked yet tho but we'll see


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm just now at 9 weeks starting to get occasional mild nausea. Even the midwife said I should be in the clear at this point  It's mostly if I don't eat fast enough.


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm just now at 9 weeks starting to get occasional mild nausea. Even the midwife said I should be in the clear at this point  It's mostly if I don't eat fast enough.

Really about the being clear at this point? I had nausea until 16 weeks with my first so that surprises me. Although my nausea has calmed down the last few days now.


----------



## chrislo4

Ok so went to my booking app & ended up with an app with EPU tomorrow. She asked about bleeding, did I feel pregnant still & any pain or discomfort. I've bled once (fresh red blood when wiping, discomfort at times which feels like ligament pain to me & with symptoms,i feel sick majority of the day with occasional vomiting, breasts arent as sore as they were but still tender, im very tired & have dizzy spells) She didn't say but I think she may suspect ectopic. I was trying to 'relax & go with the flow' with this pregnancy but now im a little worried :cry:


----------



## NellyLou

I hope everything is ok Chrislo4! Fingers crossed for you! Did she give you any reason as to why she might think there is an issue?


----------



## chrislo4

Thank you hun! I think maybe because id wiped blood & the discomfort but i told her the blood was literally one wipe (full tissue of red blood) & that I thought the discomfort I thought was ligament, not sharp pain. She asked if id done pregnancy test recently too. I hadn't but did a CB digital today which still says 3+. I guess if it was ectopic it would say the same though. Only tomorrow will tell x 

I work for the NHS, maybe that's another reason!


----------



## chimama

Just had ultrasound. Little D is doing great @ 9 weeks 5 days (still keeping my current due date) and has HB of 168bpm. Here are the pictures (second is 3D):
 



Attached Files:







9wks 5days.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7









9wks 5 days_3D.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I'm just now at 9 weeks starting to get occasional mild nausea. Even the midwife said I should be in the clear at this point  It's mostly if I don't eat fast enough.
> 
> Really about the being clear at this point? I had nausea until 16 weeks with my first so that surprises me. Although my nausea has calmed down the last few days now.Click to expand...

She wasn't really firm about it or anything, she just said that if it hadn't started by 9 weeks, it probably wouldn't.

I'm watching my little 10 month old nephew today, so I get to try out the carrier and see how I like it. He's very annoyed that I won't give him my phone.


----------



## ladybrown33

chimama said:


> Just had ultrasound. Little D is doing great @ 9 weeks 5 days (still keeping my current due date) and has HB of 168bpm. Here are the pictures (second is 3D):

Looks good


----------



## bdb84

chelsealynnb said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I made the announcement. <3
> 
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/15476749-b855-424b-b8bc-e0192bdbbb38_zpsba0893c7.jpg
> 
> How cute! And your kids are adorable!! Makes me want a girl even more this time around :flower:
> 
> My baby's heartbeat as been between 168-172 on my doppler the past few days. Does anyone believe in the old wives tale that boy's heartrates are lower and girls are higher? I personally think it's a myth but it's still fun to speculate on!Click to expand...

Thank you! I hope you get your girl this time. <3

As for the heart rate.. for me it was backwards. My son's HR was always in the 150's and 160's and my daughter's was always in the 130's and 140's. I was convinced she was another boy, though, because, apart from the difference in heart rates, the pregnancies were eerily similar. Right down to not a single bout of nausea or morning sickness.

This pregnancy seems to be following suit, too.



swampmaiden said:


> wow you ladies are brave for announcing on facebook so soon.. Im prob going to wait until 6 months.. but I have told my inner circle of family& friends that I actually talk too and hang out with on a regular basis.. I've just had such a rotten history, I'd be mortified to announce on facebook only to have something happen.. which it can, even after a heartbeat is detected... sorry if Im being morbid

With my first two- I announced straight away, at 4 weeks gestation. Miscarrying didn't cross my mind.. especially with my son. I was young (21) and overly optimistic. 

With our third pregnancy.. same thing- I announced immediately, only to learn, 2 weeks later, that I had a blighted ovum. However, that pregnancy was immediately different in that I started spotting a week after my BFP and then the cramps begun, complete with bright red spotting. 

With this one, I made it a point to wait until after I passed 6 weeks (when I found out with the last one) and had my first scan. Last time, there was nothing to be seen on the scan.. not even a gestational sac. Coupled with the fact that I've only cramped a couple of times, with zero spotting.. I feel much better. 

I know that there is never a guarantee, but I choose to believe that the more people I have praying over this little bean, the better off I'll be. So, basically, I just choose to be optimistic this time around, knowing that I'll have several pairs of arms to fall into should worse come to worse. 



chrislo4 said:


> Ok so went to my booking app & ended up with an app with EPU tomorrow. She asked about bleeding, did I feel pregnant still & any pain or discomfort. I've bled once (fresh red blood when wiping, discomfort at times which feels like ligament pain to me & with symptoms,i feel sick majority of the day with occasional vomiting, breasts arent as sore as they were but still tender, im very tired & have dizzy spells) She didn't say but I think she may suspect ectopic. I was trying to 'relax & go with the flow' with this pregnancy but now im a little worried :cry:

I just sent up a prayer for you :hugs: I really hope your scan checks out. 



chimama said:


> Just had ultrasound. Little D is doing great @ 9 weeks 5 days (still keeping my current due date) and has HB of 168bpm. Here are the pictures (second is 3D):

So sweet!


----------



## katestar53

Congrats to the ladies that had scans :dance:

I saw my little peanut today as well, measuring 7+5 with a nice strong HB :)


----------



## Teilana

By this time tomorrow we will have seen our little baby!


----------



## mummy3

Gorgeous pics and announcements!!:happydance: 

MrsK, your cruise is going to be amazing!! Enjoy!! We went to the same areas a while back with a Disney cruise, was awesome!!

Re heartbeats, my boys were higher overall but they also coincided with my hyperthyroid going more hyper so who knows if the higher heartbeat was due to gender. 

Usually sickness would have started by 8/9 weeks yeah but if it has started then this is about the peak time!

Chrislo, thinking of you hun and fx:hugs::hugs:

I'm going to get a tooth out today, going to have to double up on the Zofran in an attempt not to throw up on him! Then tomorrow we gain an extra 2 kids (so 7 total) as I agreed way back to help a friend out lol, its a good job I have help with the kids!! We'll hangout at the house in the morning then go to the pool and again try not to throw up in it :argh: It gets more fun as my little guy just started getting mobile the last couple days!

Whats everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## cmr01

DentDoc16 said:


> Loozle said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Here's my scan picture of my little 9 week blob! :haha::cloud9:
> 
> Cute blob! Question... So I was wondering if anyone has noticed the darkening of the areolas yet and when that happened. Just curious!Click to expand...


Oh ya, my boobs and nips are huge. The hubby noticed them today and was like woah. Lol


----------



## bucherwurm

So if I decide not to do 12 week testing, I won't be getting an ultrasound until I am around 20 weeks. I am sure I will hear the heartbeat by then, but I'm not 100% confident on announcing the pregnancy without an ultrasound. Not that I need evidence, or anything. I don't know how to feel about this. I don't think I want to do the testing.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

chimama said:


> Just had ultrasound. Little D is doing great @ 9 weeks 5 days (still keeping my current due date) and has HB of 168bpm. Here are the pictures (second is 3D):

That's Amazin I love the 3d one. I had 3d pics with #1 but of course much later they are awesome


----------



## NellyLou

So after really bad cramping this morning, I've started spotting a little. It's between brown and red, and not much, but I'm so nervous now :( Scan tomorrow morning!


----------



## NellyLou

bucherwurm said:


> So if I decide not to do 12 week testing, I won't be getting an ultrasound until I am around 20 weeks. I am sure I will hear the heartbeat by then, but I'm not 100% confident on announcing the pregnancy without an ultrasound. Not that I need evidence, or anything. I don't know how to feel about this. I don't think I want to do the testing.

Hey! I see you're in Ontario too. What do they do at your 12 week testing? I think they just do the ultrasound here and maybe do the nuchal (sp?) measurement. Otherwise, other testing is pretty much all blood tests and I think the main one that I opted out of with my first was at 16 weeks.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I hope everything is ok nelly *hugs*


----------



## missfrick

I have my 9 week appt tomorrow. I don't get another u/s (have had 2 already) but I wish I did... so nervous about Squiggles still... I don't know when that feeling is supposed to go away and I'll feel really comfortable that the pregnancy is sticking... My mom seems to think he might use the Doppler on me, but I don't think so - maybe I'll ask if he can try... We are going camping this weekend with 4 other couples, and I have no idea how I will be hiding this from them (SO is convinced not to tell anyone else until 12 weeks). Meanwhile, I'm already in a maternity bra (complete with breastfeeding flaps) and I need a BellaBand to wear my shorts and jeans... this is going to be strange and difficult. I DID buy a beach cover though, since I only own bikinis and I definitely have a belly now...


----------



## chrislo4

Thank you bdb84 & mummy3. Means a lot :flower:




NellyLou said:


> So after really bad cramping this morning, I've started spotting a little. It's between brown and red, and not much, but I'm so nervous now :( Scan tomorrow morning!

Sorry you've spotted. I'm sure everything is perfectly fine though.


----------



## HopefulInNL

So, this is what we came up with for our facebook announcement. We are going to wait until after first tri to post it but we printed it off and this is what we are going to give to my husbands parents to tell them this weekend :happydance: Our sweet little pup :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Milo (Medium).jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## NellyLou

Oh my goodness, your puppy is soooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Thank you!

Sorry to hear about the spotting. Good luck at your scan tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## missfrick

chrislo and Nelly I am praying for you both!


----------



## bucherwurm

The testing is IPS testing. I've seen people call something similar Nuchal testing, too. An ultrasound and blood test to check for downs, trisomy 18 and spina bifida. I only heard about it at my first appointment 2 days ago. I just assumed we would get a normal 12 week ultrasound to check everything is there.:shrug:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

HopefulInNL said:


> So, this is what we came up with for our facebook announcement. We are going to wait until after first tri to post it but we printed it off and this is what we are going to give to my husbands parents to tell them this weekend :happydance: Our sweet little pup :haha:

That's cute


----------



## NellyLou

bucherwurm said:


> The testing is IPS testing. I've seen people call something similar Nuchal testing, too. An ultrasound and blood test to check for downs, trisomy 18 and spina bifida. I only heard about it at my first appointment 2 days ago. I just assumed we would get a normal 12 week ultrasound to check everything is there.:shrug:

I guess it depends on your doctor or midwife. I opted out of the downs testing etc last time, and still got my 12 week ultrasound.


----------



## Menelly

That's adorable, Hopefull! :)

Bookworm, I think the 12 week ultrasound really is only to test for things like Spina Bifida and Downs. Is there some reason you don't want to do it?


----------



## bdb84

NellyLou said:


> So after really bad cramping this morning, I've started spotting a little. It's between brown and red, and not much, but I'm so nervous now :( Scan tomorrow morning!

I just sent up a prayer for you. Really hoping that baby is okay. :hugs:



HopefulInNL said:


> So, this is what we came up with for our facebook announcement. We are going to wait until after first tri to post it but we printed it off and this is what we are going to give to my husbands parents to tell them this weekend :happydance: Our sweet little pup :haha:

Super cute!


----------



## Teilana

I think we are just going to be boring with our fb announcement and just post the u/s pics we get tomorrow.


----------



## chrislo4

HopefulInNL said:


> So, this is what we came up with for our facebook announcement. We are going to wait until after first tri to post it but we printed it off and this is what we are going to give to my husbands parents to tell them this weekend :happydance: Our sweet little pup :haha:

Your doggy is gorgeous!!! A friend of mine has 2 fur babies & wants to do something like this to announce her pregnancy!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

NellyLou said:


> So after really bad cramping this morning, I've started spotting a little. It's between brown and red, and not much, but I'm so nervous now :( Scan tomorrow morning!


FX for your scan tomorrow!


I have such bad anxiety right now. My son has to have teeth removed on Monday. I have a dentist appointment next Thursday (which I know I'm going to get bad news). I'm just a nervous wreck! Does anyone else absolutely DESPISE the dentist?! I think I am going to make a YouTube video telling people the things I would rather do than go to the dentist. One of them being eating a poisonous blowfish from China.


----------



## missfrick

When might symptoms start to wane? I am not feeling nearly as icky as I have prior (though I did sleep in until almost 1pm so maybe that's why). Also, all my disgusting bloat is gone, and I don't even barely have a bump anymore. My boobs are still massive though, so that's good. But all that extra weight is gone... I'm so confused...


----------



## BMcDonald89

missfrick said:


> When might symptoms start to wane? I am not feeling nearly as icky as I have prior (though I did sleep in until almost 1pm so maybe that's why). Also, all my disgusting bloat is gone, and I don't even barely have a bump anymore. My boobs are still massive though, so that's good. But all that extra weight is gone... I'm so confused...

Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## missfrick

BMcDonald89 said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> When might symptoms start to wane? I am not feeling nearly as icky as I have prior (though I did sleep in until almost 1pm so maybe that's why). Also, all my disgusting bloat is gone, and I don't even barely have a bump anymore. My boobs are still massive though, so that's good. But all that extra weight is gone... I'm so confused...
> 
> Have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...

Yeah I had one 6 days ago and everything was fine... I'm just confused... I am seeing the doc tomorrow, maybe I'll beg for a TV u/s while I'm there...


----------



## twinkie2

missfrick said:


> When might symptoms start to wane? I am not feeling nearly as icky as I have prior (though I did sleep in until almost 1pm so maybe that's why). Also, all my disgusting bloat is gone, and I don't even barely have a bump anymore. My boobs are still massive though, so that's good. But all that extra weight is gone... I'm so confused...

Oh this makes me hopeful, I am so bloated, my pants are already too tight and I'm hardly 8 wks!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hate the dentist too can't stand going there


----------



## cmr01

I want to clean but its so hard for me to get the energy to move. I sit up and I feel queasy. I hate this. The sick feeling just sits right at my throat.


----------



## cmr01

Omg omg...I want to cry. I finally get the energy to start cleaning and I start with the toilet. I through in some cleaner to disinfect the tank and flush without thinking then all of a sudden the toilet started over flowing. (My 4 year old done #2 a half hour ago) water everywhere and I'm freaking out. Grab the plunger and it broke. The freaking plunger broke. Im a mess....thank god my sister doesnt live far but holy hell child!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so sorry I felt like that the other day but my 1.5 ur old painted his room in poop I even cried I was so frustrated


----------



## Bookity

missfrick said:


> When might symptoms start to wane? I am not feeling nearly as icky as I have prior (though I did sleep in until almost 1pm so maybe that's why). Also, all my disgusting bloat is gone, and I don't even barely have a bump anymore. My boobs are still massive though, so that's good. But all that extra weight is gone... I'm so confused...

It's about 9/10 weeks when the placenta starts to take over so the hormones in your body that give you nausea should ease up (SHOULD, plenty of us get to deal with it a while longer). The weight gone is probably just bloat so wouldn't worry. Hope you are feeling more at ease now. :)


----------



## chrislo4

Scan in 4 hours. Feeling a little nervous x


----------



## frenchie35

Prayers for peace of mind for everyone.

However it seems like the thread has slowed down as a lot of us have had scans and feel more connected and confident in our little beans. Now it's just the personal battles with keeping symptoms a secret until we feel comfortable making the big announcement!

My little SIL (still at uni) is coming to visit for a couple days. I feel bad because she's dieting and trying to get her weight under control, but I'm a snacking fiend. She knows I'm preggers, but it will still be an effort to cook healthy things. I'll probably be making a lot of Tex-Mex since she's French and loves when I make typically American things. Zucchini enchiladas coming right up!


----------



## Loozle

Hello everyone! It seems very quiet here, I hope everyone is ok? I still haven't had a chance to catch up after being away last weekend but will try to catch up today. 

Chrislo4, I hope your scan goes well x


----------



## chrislo4

Thank you Loozie :flower:

I didn't get a picture but our little sweetheart is in the correct place and measuring perfectly. We saw a healthy heartbeat and he/she was a wriggly little thing! My husband said after that he has this strong instinct it's a boy. So relieved & happy everything is all ok x


----------



## NellyLou

Glad to hear your scan went well Chrislo4! Mine is this morning in an hour and a half. So nervous!


----------



## missfrick

Good luck Nelly, and congrats chrislo!!!


----------



## chrislo4

Good luck NellyLou. I'm sure everything is perfect with your little one too x


----------



## bucherwurm

I got a call this morning from the doctor's office. My blood work came in and everything was fine except for the thyroid. I have to do another thyroid blood test when I go in next week.
I'm still feeling nauseous in the mornings. Like, right now. 

Is anyone checking themselves constantly looking for any hint of a bump yet? I'm on the plump side, so I don't think an early bump will be as obvious, but I'm really excited for one.


----------



## Teilana

Scan in just under 3 hours!

I have a bit of a bump forming but it's likely still a bit of bloat. I'm pretty petite (5'1", and 100lbs pre baby) so I'm going to show pretty fast. Good thing lots of my shirts are flowey since we were planning on announcing later today and haven't been telling people.


----------



## Menelly

I have a scan today too. Yay! Hoping they actually see something this time, since my emergency scan didn't show anything but the sac. But it's only been 4 days, so I'm not sure if it will. 

It has gotten quiet. :( I'm sorry, I'll try and talk more. :)


----------



## twinkie2

Excited to hear about all the scan updates, good luck ladies!!! I don't in again until next Friday, have that nagging feeling that something has gone wrong since seeing bean at 6+2, but I'm sure it's just typical first timer worry and I have no reason to feel this way. Really hoping we can hear the heart beat at the next appointment since I will be almost 9 weeks, I know they say 10 weeks to hear it, but I've seen some ladies posting that they've already heard it, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I just want that reassurance that all is ok and still progressing in there. The having no way of knowing is pure torture!


----------



## bucherwurm

It's so nerve wracking not knowing what's going on inside yourself with your tiny baby. I am trying to stay positive, too, but it's hard. 
I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat next week at my appointment. I will be 10 weeks.


----------



## swampmaiden

one word: exhausted. 

and sick and tired lol I've been fighting off a cold now for nearly a week.. been fighting off this cough every since I got my BFP.. its to the point now that coughing is giving me a headache. 

I'm working too much, and when i went in yesterday to ask them to cut back my hours, there were no managers on duty.. wth? So now I gotta hope some managers decide to show up for work today.. I seriously will not be able to be working 50hrs/week, 7 days a week all month. I'm on the verge of just quitting if they dont cut my hours. 

Also, on some posts its difficult to know a response.. eternal optimism makes me want to throw up even without the hormones.. I've been feeling like crap for most this pregnancy so far, and I'm just not the type of person to overly fake it hoping to make it.. but thats just me.. I know Im overworked, exhausted and too busy to fret over every little twinge.. it sucks


----------



## bdb84

I'm about to sound like a complete first timer, but I think I'm experiencing my very first bouts of nausea :blush: I do not feel like I'm going to throw up, but I get extremely sweaty, light headed, and just overall 'blah' until I eat something. 

This is nausea, correct? 

I feel so silly asking this, but I've never experienced it in my other pregnancies, so I guess I assumed it would be more obvious. 

Moving on- I've been addicted to Diet Coke/Diet Dr. Pepper for years.. guess the one thing I can't stand right now? It's for the best; I'm sure. I feel like, as soon as I take a sip, I'm immediately dehydrated. One thing is for certain, though.. and that's that I've been drinking my body weight in water lately. 

My dreams have been out of control lately. Last night I dreamed that my cultures came back positive for an STD and I had to get a shot in the bum for it. Which then led into a huge fight between my husband and me, with us both accusing each other of cheating. :nope: 

I have no idea where these dreams are coming from. It's ridiculous!


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: swampmaiden! I hope you can get your hours cut back so you can relax and hopefully feel better with some rest, I know it has done wonders for me. I felt like hell the first few days of the week, so I did next to nothing whenever I had the chance and I've felt decent the last 3 days now, with occasional nausea, but way better than it'd been, so I'm hoping you can catch a break soon too!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bdb84 said:


> I'm about to sound like a complete first timer, but I think I'm experiencing my very first bouts of nausea :blush: I do not feel like I'm going to throw up, but I get extremely sweaty, light headed, and just overall 'blah' until I eat something.
> 
> This is nausea, correct?
> 
> I feel so silly asking this, but I've never experienced it in my other pregnancies, so I guess I assumed it would be more obvious.
> 
> Moving on- I've been addicted to Diet Coke/Diet Dr. Pepper for years.. guess the one thing I can't stand right now? It's for the best; I'm sure. I feel like, as soon as I take a sip, I'm immediately dehydrated. One thing is for certain, though.. and that's that I've been drinking my body weight in water lately.
> 
> My dreams have been out of control lately. Last night I dreamed that my cultures came back positive for an STD and I had to get a shot in the bum for it. Which then led into a huge fight between my husband and me, with us both accusing each other of cheating. :nope:
> 
> I have no idea where these dreams are coming from. It's ridiculous!

I know what u mean about the dreams I keep havin silly dreams. Last night I dreamed someone had come round at 2am to evict us from our house, told us to get our stuff and get out out and I was preg in the dream too haha it's crazy night before I dreamed I was cheating on my oh, what the heck? It' does some crazy things to us lol what will tonight's dream be lol


----------



## Bookity

Hoping your scan went well Nelly.

I decided last night to stop taking the prescription prenatal I was on (a local pharmacy gives this particular prenatal for free, so that was appealing). I think the iron content is just too high for me and possibly contributing to my terrible nausea. I have other prenatals I can take and I've heard good things about the gummy ones. So I will give a week or so on these and see if I feel better without the Rx.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## NellyLou

I hope all the scans go well! I'm glad you got good results, Bucherwurm and hopefully your thyroid is fine.

I had my ultrasound and first appointment and everything was fine! Thank goodness. Saw the little heart beating perfectly :) I am so relieved. I was very worried after the spotting and cramping, but the doctor wasn't worried about it. Next ultrasound is at 12 weeks. Thanks so much for your prayers everyone! It means so much to me! xx


----------



## Bowmans

missfrick said:


> When might symptoms start to wane? I am not feeling nearly as icky as I have prior (though I did sleep in until almost 1pm so maybe that's why). Also, all my disgusting bloat is gone, and I don't even barely have a bump anymore. My boobs are still massive though, so that's good. But all that extra weight is gone... I'm so confused...

I was panicking beginning of the week - felt great nausea disappeared bloat gone down. I should have made the most of it - sickness came back with a vengeance last night - throwing up plums and then throwing up my breakfast after emptying the food recycling bin. 

Bloat and sore boobs come and go.

Keep spotting brown but midwife not concerned in the slightest.

I'll just be so glad to get the first trimester out the way I didn't realise how hard being pregnant was.


----------



## NellyLou

Bowmans said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> When might symptoms start to wane? I am not feeling nearly as icky as I have prior (though I did sleep in until almost 1pm so maybe that's why). Also, all my disgusting bloat is gone, and I don't even barely have a bump anymore. My boobs are still massive though, so that's good. But all that extra weight is gone... I'm so confused...
> 
> I was panicking beginning of the week - felt great nausea disappeared bloat gone down. I should have made the most of it - sickness came back with a vengeance last night - throwing up plums and then throwing up my breakfast after emptying the food recycling bin.
> 
> Bloat and sore boobs come and go.
> 
> Keep spotting brown but midwife not concerned in the slightest.
> 
> I'll just be so glad to get the first trimester out the way I didn't realise how hard being pregnant was.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your nausea came back :(. Being pregnant is hard! I thought I would be less worried this time, but nope, just as worried as the first time!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi everyone. I think everyone is just too nauseous, fatigued, or busy to post. 

I'm doing ok over here. Had lunch at Panda Express yesterday because there weren't really any other options nearby. I was proud that I managed to eat some chicken, but oh my god the heartburn. Food aversions are still shifting around, or maybe I'm doing better at working around them. Still no real nausea beyond the occasional faintest bit, which I'm glad for even though it makes me nervous. I can't wait for my scan.

I popped into Motherhood Maternity yesterday to see what they had that would work for our cruise. It's so hard to tell what will fit even with their silly fake bump, but I don't want to shop for hot weather clothes in October. I did find a simple, very versatile dress in a nautical blue that should work. There's a little room for all of me to grow, not just the belly.

I can't wait for a bump, too, even though we're still in the baby closet. I'm overweight, so it'll probably take me awhile, too, but I'm that kind of overweight where I always look a little pregnant, so hopefully that works in my favor! We've taken a photo every week, but they're all on DH's computer and he keeps forgetting to send them to me. So far I think the only bump in them is made of carbs 

I hope those of you who are feeling crappy are feeling better soon. It sounds like absolute misery :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm dreaming so much I can't sleep it's getting really annoying now!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Kaiecee said:


> I'm dreaming so much I can't sleep it's getting really annoying now!

I had a really crazy one last night where my friend was living with her nice ex in her house, and she had to move out because he invited her really bad ex to live with them. In her house. Oh, you should have seen me yell  I was really relieved to wake up!


----------



## ladybrown33

NellyLou said:


> I hope all the scans go well! I'm glad you got good results, Bucherwurm and hopefully your thyroid is fine.
> 
> I had my ultrasound and first appointment and everything was fine! Thank goodness. Saw the little heart beating perfectly :) I am so relieved. I was very worried after the spotting and cramping, but the doctor wasn't worried about it. Next ultrasound is at 12 weeks. Thanks so much for your prayers everyone! It means so much to me! xx

Yay!! Everything is fine no worries for now at least


----------



## ruthb

Havent posted on a while as been pretty busy but have been reading now and then.

First off want to say to all the girls who have left the thread that my heart goes out to all of you. Wish you all the best of luck for the future.

All the early scans are looking great, love seeing them and cant wait to have mine! Had booking appointment wednesday so will hopefully hear soon, secretly annoyed at OH though as hes away my 12th weeek so will probably end up waiting till 13 weeks, silly I know but im so impatient!!

Still no nausea so guess im a lucky one. Headaches are getting more frequent though! Im finally telling my mam tonight, then the rest of the family at the weekend, so nervous! Im the youngest of three girls and have always felt like the baby so going to be weird to tell family!


----------



## yotamama

MrsKChicago said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm dreaming so much I can't sleep it's getting really annoying now!
> 
> I had a really crazy one last night where my friend was living with her nice ex in her house, and she had to move out because he invited her really bad ex to live with them. In her house. Oh, you should have seen me yell  I was really relieved to wake up!Click to expand...

I dreamt the there was a fetus growing in the baby's umbilical cord. I dreamt of an alien baby night before last and I surely don't know what to expect next. My dreams are freaking me out! Lol


----------



## mummy3

Hey guys!

I was thinking the thread moves fast!!!

Nelly and chrislo, so so happy that everything looks good on your scans :hugs: 

Dentists :argh: I never did get the tooth out yesterday, got there and he said he needed OB clearance:wacko: It was just a simple extraction just with local! Yeah though def would have the poison blowfish :rofl:

Bucherworm, are you hyper or hypo thyroid? I have a (usually) subclinical hyperthyroid, mostly just monitor it but have been on PTU meds occasionally. When pregnant the TSH tanks to pretty much undetectable. Just make sure your OB is aware, they do more regular monitoring:thumbup:

Nausea is sweaty clammy nasty feeling for sure! Hugs to all those having it too:hugs:

Its normal for the bump/bloat to go up and down and near the end of first tri usually the bloat is gone and the proper bump comes, sooner if its not your first. 

Some scary dreams here! 

MrsK, we live in hot clothes usually here in San Diego, lots of loose dresses and skirts:thumbup:

Frenchie, its ok to be a snack monster:haha: 

I don't have a bump yet or a bloat:wacko:


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy3 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> MrsK, we live in hot clothes usually here in San Diego, lots of loose dresses and skirts:thumbup:


Lucky! I'm usually in a winter coat by the time late October rolls around. 

I can't believe your dentist waiting until you were in the office to tell you you needed OB approval!


----------



## BMcDonald89

yotamama said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm dreaming so much I can't sleep it's getting really annoying now!
> 
> I had a really crazy one last night where my friend was living with her nice ex in her house, and she had to move out because he invited her really bad ex to live with them. In her house. Oh, you should have seen me yell  I was really relieved to wake up!Click to expand...
> 
> I dreamt the there was a fetus growing in the baby's umbilical cord. I dreamt of an alien baby night before last and I surely don't know what to expect next. My dreams are freaking me out! LolClick to expand...

I wake up frequently throughout the night too. It's getting ridiculous. I feel exhausted all the time.


----------



## missfrick

Hey everyone, just a quick update from me before I go camping for the weekend:

Appt went well, dr. said I have nothing to worry about as long as I have no bleeding. He said all my aches and pains in my back, uterus, vagina, and cervix are all normal. I will have a 13 week u/s in 4 weeks that I wish was tomorrow lol!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## mummy3

MrsK I grew up in north Scotland, I did my share of cold:haha: 

I was not impressed with the dentist, we had got as far as putting the numbing stuff on too! Complete over reaction!!

Enjoy camping missfrick!! Glad your OB gave you some reassurance, the scan will be here before you know it!

I don't sleep either, its not fun!


----------



## chrislo4

NellyLou, so glad your scan went well today also. 

Missfrick, have a fab time camping this weekend! Your 13 week US will be here before you know it!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies. Back from my ERPC, everything went fine and baby has gone off for genetic testing, fingers crossed for answers :angel:

I've tried to update any changes I've seen, apologies if I've missed anyone. Very sad to be leaving, but hopefully I'll be back on a later 2015 due date thread <3 wishing you all the best of luck, may just have to pop in and coo over your babies when they arrive next year ;) xxx

Wobbles can change the thread over now, so who would like to do it then, Frenchie or Laska? :flower:


----------



## chimama

Just had first doctor's appointment. Doctor tried to find heartbeat and found it for like 2 seconds - seems baby just ran way from the Doppler! Further attempts proved futile. 

I declined the panorama test @ 13 weeks. This means no ultrasound until 18 weeks but I believe Little D will be fine till then. 

Hope you ladies are all feeling okay today.


----------



## mummy3

Dan-o I really hope you get answers and a plan to get your rainbow:hugs::hugs: Be gentle on yourself:hugs:


----------



## Menelly

Saw a teensy little flicker of a heartbeat on the ultrasound today. He didn't give me any pictures because it was super hard to see, but we saw it!

Now I get to start Lovenox injections. Ow. :(

But YAY HEARTBEAT!

They also have me set up for a high risk doctor appt. Because I have the history of pulmonary embolisms and an inverted T incision, plus I'm "advanced maternal age" (bleh) makes me pretty high risk. So that appointment is in about 3 weeks. Yay!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Dan-o, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope you can get some answers, and you're back in a pregnancy club soon. Thanks for taking care of us til now!


----------



## bucherwurm

Good to hear from you Dan-o. Best of luck with future babies.

Mummy3- the only thing about the thyroid I know about at this point is the blood test came back not normal. I have another one next week, and I also have a physical. I wouldn't be too surprised if there was something wonky. At this point I'm not worried, as long as baby is ok. I've heard it's a very common thing to have.


----------



## lsd2721

Dan-o, really hope you get some answers soon and you're back in the 2016 first trimester club! :) Good Luck!

Right now I am SO tired all the time! My husband has been working from home this week (I am a stay at home wife) and now he probably thinks I am the most lazy wife ever! I have had at least two naps today! Haven't gotten much done around the house. UGH! Just have no energy though! I really hope I get an energy boost in second trimester!


----------



## ladybrown33

lsd2721 said:


> Dan-o, really hope you get some answers soon and you're back in the 2016 first trimester club! :) Good Luck!
> 
> Right now I am SO tired all the time! My husband has been working from home this week (I am a stay at home wife) and now he probably thinks I am the most lazy wife ever! I have had at least two naps today! Haven't gotten much done around the house. UGH! Just have no energy though! I really hope I get an energy boost in second trimester!

I'm praying for that energy boost as well because I've been leaving everything undone just because of lack of energy!! I'm amazed I still make it to work everyday


----------



## mummy3

Yay for heartbeat Menelly:happydance:

Bucherworm, yeah its pretty common, hypo more than hyper I think. Fx its nothing too much hassle!:hugs:

I'm dreading going to high risk, just reminds me that we're heading for NICU :(


----------



## lsd2721

ladybrown33 said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> Dan-o, really hope you get some answers soon and you're back in the 2016 first trimester club! :) Good Luck!
> 
> Right now I am SO tired all the time! My husband has been working from home this week (I am a stay at home wife) and now he probably thinks I am the most lazy wife ever! I have had at least two naps today! Haven't gotten much done around the house. UGH! Just have no energy though! I really hope I get an energy boost in second trimester!
> 
> I'm praying for that energy boost as well because I've been leaving everything undone just because of lack of energy!! I'm amazed I still make it to work everydayClick to expand...

I don't know how you ladies can go to work! I used to work as a dental assistant, I'd be too scared I'd fall asleep while in surgery! MY! Kudos to you ladies who work as well!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm impressed, too. I can barely manage 4 hours/week at the farmers market sitting in a chair doing nothing 

My midwife just called to say my blood and urine results are all normal, but recommended a D supplement because I'm way on the low end of normal. She didn't give me any numbers besides the vitamin D, but I'm assuming if I didn't have a normal amount of hcg she would have noticed. Yeah, I'm not a worrywart at all....


----------



## Teilana

Here's our munchkin!!!

Baby was measuring behind so my EDD is now March 14.

Baby also decided that implanting in a weird spot was a good idea so I ended up having a vaginal u/s. 

Heartbeat was 165 the first time she took it and 160 the second. 

We wern't even out of the parking lot before we had both posted the picture on Facebook captioned little munchkin.

Feels so much more real now that we have seen baby and everything is going okay. :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-01 10.55.11.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So I had an impromptu ultrasound today at the ER cuz I was bleeding & having baaad cramps.

Good news is the baby looks great! Measuring at 7 weeks, so my due date changed. So I'm now due March 20th. Heartbeat was 122 & I was soooo glad I got to see & hear it! <3 

Doc said I have a subchorionic hemorrhage. I have to Google it more, but I guess it can go either way? Ughhhhhh, so scary! I had a scan with my OB schedule for Tuesday, but I'm guessing the won't do it considering the ER just did one today? Can't talk to them until Monday. So it's a waiting game.

Oh wait... One more thing. They did both a transvag & abdo scan & I could see everything on both. Isn't that strange? I thought it was way too early for an abdo?


Anyway.. Here's my baby!
https://i62.tinypic.com/k1q8ue.jpg


----------



## sn0wbunnie

chimama said:


> Just had first doctor's appointment. Doctor tried to find heartbeat and found it for like 2 seconds - seems baby just ran way from the Doppler! Further attempts proved futile.
> 
> I declined the panorama test @ 13 weeks. This means no ultrasound until 18 weeks but I believe Little D will be fine till then.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all feeling okay today.

What's a panorama test?


----------



## mommasquirrel

I don't know about everyone else but i feel like I'm slammed with extreme exhaustion. I suppose waking up several times in the night to go to the bathroom doesn't help but I figured taking multiple naps in the day would make me feel better. Also, as of this week I've experienced morning sickness. My poor husband has a very weak stomach so he's been experiencing some as well from just hearing me in the other room. Poor guy. :wacko:

I go in for a second scan and to check my thyroid again this Thursday. Having spotting everyday really sucks but my doctor says it can be normal for some women. One thing he found in the last scan was a pocket of blood in my uterus, hoping that has cleared up by the next appointment. I can't wait to see my little bean again. Just seeing it helped to reassure me a little. 

As for a babybump..I have a good carb bump that the baby has to break through before I'll look pregnant. :winkwink: I figure I'll start taking pictures in week 12. Hopefully there is a difference. 

Also anyone else noticing more saliva? I swear I'm constantly chocking on my own spit in the last few days and leaving evidence on my pillow. :shy:


----------



## chimama

sn0wbunnie said:


> chimama said:
> 
> 
> Just had first doctor's appointment. Doctor tried to find heartbeat and found it for like 2 seconds - seems baby just ran way from the Doppler! Further attempts proved futile.
> 
> I declined the panorama test @ 13 weeks. This means no ultrasound until 18 weeks but I believe Little D will be fine till then.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all feeling okay today.
> 
> What's a panorama test?Click to expand...

snowbunnie - It's a blood test they do to check for Downs syndrome and other chromosomal abnormalities. Most doctors would also do an ultrasound at the same time. They can also determine the gender of the baby at that time. But the test is not 100% fool proof so you can false positives.


----------



## Laska5

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies. Back from my ERPC, everything went fine and baby has gone off for genetic testing, fingers crossed for answers :angel:
> 
> I've tried to update any changes I've seen, apologies if I've missed anyone. Very sad to be leaving, but hopefully I'll be back on a later 2015 due date thread <3 wishing you all the best of luck, may just have to pop in and coo over your babies when they arrive next year ;) xxx
> 
> Wobbles can change the thread over now, so who would like to do it then, Frenchie or Laska? :flower:


just checking in for the day- if you need me to sweetie, I am more than happy to help! :)


----------



## mummy3

Gorgeous scan pics!!!

Subchorionics can go a lot of ways, I was told 50/50 but prognosis gets worse with bleeding into the second tri, even then though its very rare for them to linger up to 20 weeks. A lot of women don't even bleed, the small ones are often absorbed back. Mine went on until delivery but there are other issues involved there so its not the usual scenario. Plenty rest and be careful with heavy lifting and pelvic rest:hugs:

Momma squirrel I have the opposite with a mega dry mouth, the joys huh:haha:

Baby is not being nice to me this evening :grr: I got a huge craving for a massive forearm sized burrito, all went well until halfway through and the smell of it made me so sick!! 

Exhaustion is brutal, it makes all the other symptoms worse!! I'm a SAHM mom too and I do have help (we have a nanny for medical reasons) but with this many kids a nap isn't an option:wacko: 2 1/2 weeks and they all go back to school:haha: My 3 year old has full time school too for her autism so just be little Alasdhair at home:sleep:

Is this panorama test new? 

Laska that's really nice of you:hugs:

Hope everyone has a good saturday:hugs:


----------



## cmr01

So tired, had my first appointment today. We didnt do an ultrasound due to the tech not being there but scheduled one for tuesday. The suspense is killing me.

Any who anyone else really feeling the exhaustion? I want to just collapse all day today. Im so tired.


----------



## swampmaiden

hi all, I've been exhausted also.. luckily today i was able to actually fall asleep for an hour before my second work shift, so I made it through my day. AND I took tomorrow off.. at this point I dont even care if I get an 'occurance' on my record.. I literally CANNOT be working 7 days a week. 

I too ate a burrito today, but it was just bean and cheese and wow I can't believe I ate the whole thing, it was so freaking good. Beans are an excellent source of folate and fiber, so hopefully it'll help the constipation. I think its been about 2 days now that i havent done more than pee lol tmi ;)

So yeah, time is passing by.. can't believe I'm already well into the 7th week.. I just keep visualizing that little heart flickering away and the embryo all tucked up nice and snug.. my u/s tech said it attached at the top of my uterus, which is really good.

Anyone ask their u/s tech where their bean attached at?


----------



## Bookity

Exhaustion yes. 
Nausea yes.
Excess saliva yes. 
Dry patches of skin yes. 

My Doppler from my friend arrived today. Took it for a test run today and as suspected I couldn't find/hear lo. I did her a wooshing that was probably an artery or something. Wasn't fast enough to be baby. I'll give it a week or two before I try again.


----------



## DentDoc16

Oh, the scans are so nice to see! 
I have to agree with everyone on the fatigue, it's awful! Lately I've been taking a 2 hour nap when I get home...


----------



## mommasquirrel

Swampmaiden- I have been craving bean burritos all week. Makes sense now. I figure my body knows what it needs. More beans...thank goodness I dont get gassy from eating them.

Bookity- I have a doppler at home but I figure I wont be able to get anything for at least another week. I have heard it all depends on where the placenta is. Im hoping mine is towards the back. Last ultrasound they couldnt tell. Hopefully I will find out next week.

Is anyone else considered high risk? I have epilepsy. I get more appts because of it.


----------



## frenchie35

Nice to hear from you dan-o! Looks like Laska is up to the task, so she can take over the thread. I'm not in the same time zone as most of you, so that might be for the best.

Soo tired.... sooooo nauseous..... I'm bummed that take-out doesn't exist here because it's difficult to get my mojo going to cook anything other than toast. I would do so many things for Chipotle right now.

For those asking about thyroid issues: I had to resolve a hypothyroid issue when we were TTC. I think it's part of the reason it took a year, but only 3 months with my DD. I squeaked by with a TSH of 3 during my first pregnancy, but at some point before my treatment it got up to 6, so I definitely needed that taken care of to conceive. I'm continuing my treatment during the pregnancy and might increase my dose depending on what my level is next week when I get tested again.

About the 13-week blood test: here in France they do a blood work-up on the mother for specific genetic markers for various disorders. No blood is actually taken from inside the placenta or anything as risky as that. Maybe if your numbers come back kinda iffy they might ask you if you want to follow up with a more invasive test. I had it done with my first pregnancy, and everything came back low risk, so I imagine they won't need to do it again.

In the US/UK do you have monthly blood and urine tests for toxoplasmosis and albumin, etc?


----------



## DrMum

Good morning everyone and sorry for my lack of chat of late! Work really gets in the way of the important stuff I have to do!! I'm still working this weekend, but hoping it won't be too busy.

Great to hear from you dan-o, I was wondering how things had gone for you and hoping you were doing as well as possible. :hugs:

Thanks laksa for taking over the thread. That's kind of you to babysit us all!

Some great scans and nice news coming in which is always cheering. 

For the girls facing NICU and high risk, yeah I hear you and feel the same. My mantra right now is "every day is a day we wouldn't have had if we didn't try again!" I have my nuchal scan in a couple of weeks and I'm waiting to hear from the high risk OB and the cardiologist about what we do next. It's hard to try to describe to anyone how the "innocence" of pregnancy is lost for people like us.

Anyways not to dwell, we will just power on! Glad to hear you're all doing well. I'm away into work now and soooo don't feel like it with the waves of nausea hitting every few minutes...! Deep breaths!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Happy Saturday ladies! 

Ugh, the exhaustion is terrible! It probably doesn't help that I have been battling a terrible coldthe coughing is killing me!:hissy: Plus, the dreamsoh my, the dreams are freighting me! They have been so crazy and vividIm scared to mention what I see to my husband! :blush: My goodness!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope the high risk ladies (and the low risk ladies!) are able to avoid or minimize nicu time. My nephew was in the nicu for just over 2 months, and it hurt just watching my brother and sister in law go through that. I wouldn't wish it on anybody, even though I'm so incredibly grateful that the technology is there when it's needed. Almost a year later, thinking about it still makes me a little teary.


----------



## HopefulInNL

I thought this was funny :)

https://www.healthline.com/health/pregnancy/would-understand


----------



## mummy3

Morning! Quick one before we have to brave Lego Land :argh:

Exhaustion comes in waves, along with insomnia:wacko: We'll be in second tri soon though!!!

Cmr01, goodluck for Tuesday!!!

Frenchie, I'm not sure they do those tests here, will ask:thumbup: Toast works lol but totally hear you on wanting home foods hard to get!!

Drmum :hugs: I cant understand to the extent of having lost a child but I do understand the fear of it. I cant get a baby to term period. This baby will if I'm very lucky, scrape to 30/32 weeks but most likely not and NICU is terrifying. But you're totally right, each day is a victory:hugs:

OKies really better go now, have to get showered, packed, 5 kids ready, make a picnic, wake a husband and be out the door in about 30 mins :rofl:


----------



## cmr01

frenchie35 said:


> Nice to hear from you dan-o! Looks like Laska is up to the task, so she can take over the thread. I'm not in the same time zone as most of you, so that might be for the best.
> 
> Soo tired.... sooooo nauseous..... I'm bummed that take-out doesn't exist here because it's difficult to get my mojo going to cook anything other than toast. I would do so many things for Chipotle right now.
> 
> For those asking about thyroid issues: I had to resolve a hypothyroid issue when we were TTC. I think it's part of the reason it took a year, but only 3 months with my DD. I squeaked by with a TSH of 3 during my first pregnancy, but at some point before my treatment it got up to 6, so I definitely needed that taken care of to conceive. I'm continuing my treatment during the pregnancy and might increase my dose depending on what my level is next week when I get tested again.
> 
> About the 13-week blood test: here in France they do a blood work-up on the mother for specific genetic markers for various disorders. No blood is actually taken from inside the placenta or anything as risky as that. Maybe if your numbers come back kinda iffy they might ask you if you want to follow up with a more invasive test. I had it done with my first pregnancy, and everything came back low risk, so I imagine they won't need to do it again.
> 
> In the US/UK do you have monthly blood and urine tests for toxoplasmosis and albumin, etc?



I live in the US and dont have to do blood work each time but yes I have to pee every appt. I think I only have one more blood work to do and thats more around the end of pregnancy I believe.


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm supposed to give a urine sample every time, but I don't remember why.
I had to work today, and didn't feel very good this morning. I got some food in though, so that's good.


----------



## bdb84

We give urine samples at every appointment to check for proteins in the urine. 

My fatigue is out of control! I feel like I'm a horrible mom to my two babies right now because all I do is sleep. I take up to 3 naps a day lately, and that's on top of not getting out of bed until 9 every morning. :( I cannot wait for this phase to pass so that I can be back to my usual, active self.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hope everyone's weekend is going well. Morning sickness is really starting to annoy me. Tomorrow we are telling my aunts about being pregnant. We ordered a small cake that has a stork and baby. Really looking forward to their reactions.


----------



## Laska5

I've been quiet because I don't really have much to report. At 9 weeks, I still really don't feel pregnant! I mean my boobs are sore, I do have some afternoons where I feel really tired & those same afternoons I usually have no appetite & just feel sick- but nothing to justify calling it morning sickness. My clothes have become a little tighter so I suppose those all add up to pregnancy symptoms. I'm hoping to get another quick abdominal ultrasound tomorrow just to give me reassurance that baby is still in there & doing good! I'm so jealous of everyone's pretty ultrasound pictures!


----------



## cmr01

Laska5 said:


> I've been quiet because I don't really have much to report. At 9 weeks, I still really don't feel pregnant! I mean my boobs are sore, I do have some afternoons where I feel really tired & those same afternoons I usually have no appetite & just feel sick- but nothing to justify calling it morning sickness. My clothes have become a little tighter so I suppose those all add up to pregnancy symptoms. I'm hoping to get another quick abdominal ultrasound tomorrow just to give me reassurance that baby is still in there & doing good! I'm so jealous of everyone's pretty ultrasound pictures!



Good luck on your ultrasound!!!


----------



## yotamama

cmr01 said:


> frenchie35 said:
> 
> 
> Nice to hear from you dan-o! Looks like Laska is up to the task, so she can take over the thread. I'm not in the same time zone as most of you, so that might be for the best.
> 
> Soo tired.... sooooo nauseous..... I'm bummed that take-out doesn't exist here because it's difficult to get my mojo going to cook anything other than toast. I would do so many things for Chipotle right now.
> 
> For those asking about thyroid issues: I had to resolve a hypothyroid issue when we were TTC. I think it's part of the reason it took a year, but only 3 months with my DD. I squeaked by with a TSH of 3 during my first pregnancy, but at some point before my treatment it got up to 6, so I definitely needed that taken care of to conceive. I'm continuing my treatment during the pregnancy and might increase my dose depending on what my level is next week when I get tested again.
> 
> About the 13-week blood test: here in France they do a blood work-up on the mother for specific genetic markers for various disorders. No blood is actually taken from inside the placenta or anything as risky as that. Maybe if your numbers come back kinda iffy they might ask you if you want to follow up with a more invasive test. I had it done with my first pregnancy, and everything came back low risk, so I imagine they won't need to do it again.
> 
> In the US/UK do you have monthly blood and urine tests for toxoplasmosis and albumin, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the US and dont have to do blood work each time but yes I have to pee every appt. I think I only have one more blood work to do and thats more around the end of pregnancy I believe.Click to expand...


I get a lot of bloodwork due to my lack of a thyroid. I just went in to see my md and my tsh was 15 &#128563; she retested and it went up to 19&#128561; I don't know how I conceived with my tsh so high, but my t3 and t4's were perfect.


----------



## Loozle

Morning ladies.

I hope you get your scan today Laska! Bdb84 - I'm exactly the same! I feel so bad for my boys but I really just do not have the energy to do what I would normally be doing with them. Mummy3 I hope you had a fantastic time at lego land! Ds1 loves lego land but we haven't yet taken ds2. Maybe an idea for the summer holidays though! Mommasquirrel - how exciting! Let us know how they take it! 

Afm, I had a horrid dream about bleeding last night. Really freaked me out, I was sure I would see blood when I went to the toilet this morning. I even put off going for at least 30 minutes!


----------



## yotamama

Loozle said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I hope you get your scan today Laska! Bdb84 - I'm exactly the same! I feel so bad for my boys but I really just do not have the energy to do what I would normally be doing with them. Mummy3 I hope you had a fantastic time at lego land! Ds1 loves lego land but we haven't yet taken ds2. Maybe an idea for the summer holidays though! Mommasquirrel - how exciting! Let us know how they take it!
> 
> Afm, I had a horrid dream about bleeding last night. Really freaked me out, I was sure I would see blood when I went to the toilet this morning. I even put off going for at least 30 minutes!

I had one of those dreams last night. I am having trouble sleeping tonight because of it &#128542; Hopefully I an turn my brain off to get some much needed &#128164;


----------



## CoffeePuffin

My mum and sister drove up to stay with us for a few days so I haven't had time to check in here and there's no way I can catch up on all the pages. Hope everyone is doing okay! 

Had my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, my midwife is really lovely. They took my blood and filled out my green notes. They've changed things since last time I was pregnant. The first appointment the midwife used to come to your house, fill in your notes and you get to keep the green notes straight away and then you have your blood done when you go in for your 12 week scan. Now I had to go to a childrens centre for first appointment, they took my blood, did the notes and are sending my notes with my blood and I'll get the notes back when I go for my 12 week scan. 

They've put a "high risk" sticker on my notes, just because Amelia was born with a cleft palate. I don't really see why this makes my pregnancy high risk, even if they were to have a cleft. 

Nausea is a bit better today. I might see how I do with just two doses of Cyclizine rather than my usual three.


----------



## Bowmans

CoffeePuffin said:


> My mum and sister drove up to stay with us for a few days so I haven't had time to check in here and there's no way I can catch up on all the pages. Hope everyone is doing okay!
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, my midwife is really lovely. They took my blood and filled out my green notes. They've changed things since last time I was pregnant. The first appointment the midwife used to come to your house, fill in your notes and you get to keep the green notes straight away and then you have your blood done when you go in for your 12 week scan. Now I had to go to a childrens centre for first appointment, they took my blood, did the notes and are sending my notes with my blood and I'll get the notes back when I go for my 12 week scan.
> 
> .

I met my midwife thurs - it seems different in each part of the uk - I had an early bird app at 6 weeks where I was given my green notes and then they were partially filled out then the midwife visited my house on thurs and completed the notes. Got to go to the surgery for my bloods on 13th and every time I see her I have to give her pee lol 

Glad your nausea is easing. Mine comes and goes - did worry when this happened but now just making the most of days I don't feel sick


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Bowmans said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> My mum and sister drove up to stay with us for a few days so I haven't had time to check in here and there's no way I can catch up on all the pages. Hope everyone is doing okay!
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, my midwife is really lovely. They took my blood and filled out my green notes. They've changed things since last time I was pregnant. The first appointment the midwife used to come to your house, fill in your notes and you get to keep the green notes straight away and then you have your blood done when you go in for your 12 week scan. Now I had to go to a childrens centre for first appointment, they took my blood, did the notes and are sending my notes with my blood and I'll get the notes back when I go for my 12 week scan.
> 
> .
> 
> I met my midwife thurs - it seems different in each part of the uk - I had an early bird app at 6 weeks where I was given my green notes and then they were partially filled out then the midwife visited my house on thurs and completed the notes. Got to go to the surgery for my bloods on 13th and every time I see her I have to give her pee lol
> 
> Glad your nausea is easing. Mine comes and goes - did worry when this happened but now just making the most of days I don't feel sickClick to expand...

Yeah. I really hate the days when the nausea is really bad but then when I have a day where it's not so bad, I'm panicking thinking it's because something's wrong! :dohh:


----------



## Loozle

Im super happy! Just heard baby's heartbeat on my Doppler! 140-150 bpm :happydance:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I just ordered my Doppler should come this week :D cnt wait


----------



## Menelly

Oh, yay for hearing babies! I keep thinking I want to order a doppler, but I'm afraid it won't work well because I'm so fluffy. And then I'll freak cause I can't hear anything. :/ 

Can't win on this pregnancy thing, can we? If we're not freaking for one reason, we're freaking for another!


----------



## swampmaiden

I've been incredibly nauseuous also.. not quite at the point of vomiting but I've come close.. and the fatigue.. its seems no matter how much I sleep, Im never rested, always tired. I know theyre great signs, but I feel like crap!!!


----------



## BMcDonald89

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I just ordered my Doppler should come this week :D cnt wait

Where can I find this? I looked on amazon and found them anywhere from $19 to over $500. Do I need an expensive one, or are the cheaper ones ok?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

BMcDonald89 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered my Doppler should come this week :D cnt wait
> 
> Where can I find this? I looked on amazon and found them anywhere from $19 to over $500. Do I need an expensive one, or are the cheaper ones ok?Click to expand...

From experience get one with a probe like midwifes use. In my first pregnancy I bought a lindam one I just put on u and found I never got any where with it , it didn't use gel just a speaker and would never go for them again. I went for a sonoline b off eBay paid £30 which would be roughly $60 and iv read so many reviews of them working early from around 8 or 9 week. For this one you also need some ultrasound gel like they use wen u go for a scan this won't cost more than around $5 I just paid £2 for a 250ml bottle and that will b more than enough to last. So I would go for somethin like that.

This is the one https://www.clinicalguard.co.uk/il/...lZonmEHoTQaXgR3MxzNC3iapw8QnJSyXZYaAhk18P8HAQ


----------



## Laska5

I'm feeling pretty down today. I'm sort of regretting doing this now but my husband works for an ER & had a friend who is a US tech do an abdominal US for us today. It was suppose to be just for fun so I could see the heartbeat & get an ultrasound picture to announce our pregnancy with. I'm suppose to be 9 weeks & baby measured 6.3 & she couldn't find a heartbeat. I'm not feeling very positive right now about this. If the dating is actual- there's no way baby is still alive because the dates of when I received my BFP just don't add up. I know abdominal's could be wrong & inaccurate. I have an appointment with our midwife tomorrow & I'll ask about getting a transvaginal done. I hate this emotional roller coaster ride.


----------



## DrMum

Oh laska, I'm sorry to hear this for you. Hopefully it's just the inaccuracy of a transabdominal and a tv scan will be much better. Are you able to see your mw or OB tomorrow do you think?
I will have everything crossed for you hun. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Laska5

DrMum said:


> Oh laska, I'm sorry to hear this for you. Hopefully it's just the inaccuracy of a transabdominal and a tv scan will be much better. Are you able to see your mw or OB tomorrow do you think?
> I will have everything crossed for you hun. Let us know how you get on :hugs:

thank you- I do have an appointment with a midwife tomorrow and I'm going to ask for a TV.


----------



## Laska5

she also said that she could tell which ovary I ovulated from because there was a cyst on it. I'd never heard this before. Anyone else?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I had an impromptu scan at the ER on Friday.

I originally had a scan scheduled for Tuesday with my doc. 

Do you think he will still go through with the scan even though I just had one done?


----------



## mummy3

Laska :hugs::hugs: 

Snowbunnie, it would depend on your OB, mine just does them every visit with her in office machine, if yours has one of these they're more likely to scan. May depend on your insurance too, fx they do!!

I'm not bothering with a Doppler, I find it so hard to find the heartbeat with them, must be my anatomy:shrug: 

Hope everyone else is getting through the weekend:flower:

LEGOLAND was hard, spend a fair bit running to the bathroom and then it was a thunderstorm, only get about 3 a year and it had to be then:dohh:


----------



## chrislo4

swampmaiden said:


> I've been incredibly nauseuous also.. not quite at the point of vomiting but I've come close.. and the fatigue.. its seems no matter how much I sleep, Im never rested, always tired. I know theyre great signs, but I feel like crap!!!

Ah this is me too. Sleep does not refresh me. I wake up feeling the same as I did before I went to sleep! My nausea is constant and the last 4 days it's been really awful from about 18:00pm. I had HG with my DD so im thankful to not be feeling the same with this pregnancy. 




Laska5 said:


> I'm feeling pretty down today. I'm sort of regretting doing this now but my husband works for an ER & had a friend who is a US tech do an abdominal US for us today. It was suppose to be just for fun so I could see the heartbeat & get an ultrasound picture to announce our pregnancy with. I'm suppose to be 9 weeks & baby measured 6.3 & she couldn't find a heartbeat. I'm not feeling very positive right now about this. If the dating is actual- there's no way baby is still alive because the dates of when I received my BFP just don't add up. I know abdominal's could be wrong & inaccurate. I have an appointment with our midwife tomorrow & I'll ask about getting a transvaginal done. I hate this emotional roller coaster ride.

I'm really sorry to hear this and really do hope it was an inaccuracy. I can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment. Try stay positive til you know for sure either way x 




Laska5 said:


> she also said that she could tell which ovary I ovulated from because there was a cyst on it. I'd never heard this before. Anyone else?

I know they can tell which ovary releases the egg but no idea how they know! I don't know about cysts etc so hopefully someone can help?


----------



## crystal8

After ovulation, the empty follicle produces a corpus luteum which produces progesterone. Sometimes the corpus luteum forms a cyst (fluid filled sac). They're nothing to worry about and almost always go away on their own. But it does tell you which ovary you ovulated from because you know the egg had to have come from that follicle on that ovary to form the corpus luteum. I had two at my first u/s and the only reason it was noted and mentioned for me is because it meant two eggs had been released.


----------



## cmr01

Bowmans said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> My mum and sister drove up to stay with us for a few days so I haven't had time to check in here and there's no way I can catch up on all the pages. Hope everyone is doing okay!
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, my midwife is really lovely. They took my blood and filled out my green notes. They've changed things since last time I was pregnant. The first appointment the midwife used to come to your house, fill in your notes and you get to keep the green notes straight away and then you have your blood done when you go in for your 12 week scan. Now I had to go to a childrens centre for first appointment, they took my blood, did the notes and are sending my notes with my blood and I'll get the notes back when I go for my 12 week scan.
> 
> .
> 
> I met my midwife thurs - it seems different in each part of the uk - I had an early bird app at 6 weeks where I was given my green notes and then they were partially filled out then the midwife visited my house on thurs and completed the notes. Got to go to the surgery for my bloods on 13th and every time I see her I have to give her pee lol
> 
> Glad your nausea is easing. Mine comes and goes - did worry when this happened but now just making the most of days I don't feel sickClick to expand...

Just curious...what are these green notes?


----------



## DentDoc16

Laska, I'm sorry to hear that! Hopefully everything is perfectly fine tomorrow when you go in! :hugs:


----------



## cmr01

Laska5 said:


> she also said that she could tell which ovary I ovulated from because there was a cyst on it. I'd never heard this before. Anyone else?

From what I was told you form cysts every time you ovulate and your body is supposed to them absorb them. You should be fine. If youve never had any issues I wouldnt worry but maybe have them watch it to make sure it goes away.


----------



## Zara_x

Hope your scans go okay ladies & the ones who have had them they look great! 
We get our first at 12 weeks here in U.K I think, so longgg away

All the announcements are adorable! I would <3 to do something like that, maybe I can thing of something. 

Mine & my boyfriends family know which I'm glad about, I know it's early but we're so excited & I can't announce on Facebook yet as I have people from work on there & I'm about to start a new position :)

My dad said earlier my stomach looked bigger, would this be bloating, is it too early lol?

I had the weirdest dream ever last night, I was being chased by giant ducks with cat eyes! Really freaked me out :sad1:

Haven't been sick yet, kept worrying that I hadn't but it I'm sure it affects everyone differently! 
Agree with you all with tiredness. So drained all the time!

Big thing for me at minute is mood swings! Boyfriend just laughs at me & says calm down. Also emotional, saw a normal charity advert on tv other day & wanted to burst into tears! 

Anyone else feeling like this?

Praying for you all who are waiting for results/scans etc. 

Hope you get your *Rainbow *soon dan-o 

<3 <3


----------



## Menelly

OH, Laska. I really hope the tech was wrong. You'll be in my thoughts today. Let us know how tomorrow goes. <3


----------



## Bookity

Hoping the tech was wrong Laska. :hugs:

Nothing really to report here. Energy still severely lacking. Having my daughter's birthday party here next weekend and need to put this house in order, but between exhaustion and nausea it's so flippin' hard!!


----------



## Laska5

thanks all. 

I have extremely uncomfortable bloating today- my stomach feels like a balloon that needs popped badly- not sure if thats a good or bad sign. Other than that, slightly sore boobs are my only symptoms today.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I hope everything is okay Laska :hugs:
Hopefully a TV ultrasound will have a better look.


----------



## Bookity

Oh my stomach feels (and looks) ready to explode too.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Bookity, I feel the same way! I look like I am 25 weeks already! I feel like I could float away at any minute! :haha:


----------



## bdb84

Laska, I'm really hoping you get good news tomorrow :hugs:

I look normal in the morning, but by bedtime I look 5 months along.


----------



## Betheney

I'm surprised I'm showing already but I definitely am. 10 weeks today. One day I'll get around to a ticker


----------



## CoffeePuffin

cmr01 said:


> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> My mum and sister drove up to stay with us for a few days so I haven't had time to check in here and there's no way I can catch up on all the pages. Hope everyone is doing okay!
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, my midwife is really lovely. They took my blood and filled out my green notes. They've changed things since last time I was pregnant. The first appointment the midwife used to come to your house, fill in your notes and you get to keep the green notes straight away and then you have your blood done when you go in for your 12 week scan. Now I had to go to a childrens centre for first appointment, they took my blood, did the notes and are sending my notes with my blood and I'll get the notes back when I go for my 12 week scan.
> 
> .
> 
> I met my midwife thurs - it seems different in each part of the uk - I had an early bird app at 6 weeks where I was given my green notes and then they were partially filled out then the midwife visited my house on thurs and completed the notes. Got to go to the surgery for my bloods on 13th and every time I see her I have to give her pee lol
> 
> Glad your nausea is easing. Mine comes and goes - did worry when this happened but now just making the most of days I don't feel sickClick to expand...
> 
> Just curious...what are these green notes?Click to expand...

It's a booklet of notes we get in the UK which are filled out by the midwife and you take with you to every appointment. They have yours and baby's fathers details and medical history, as well as history of any previous pregnancies. 

Amelia had a night terror last night. She's never had one before and it was really frightening for me and OH, but she doesn't remember thankfully. I'm REALLY exhausted now though which I think is what's made my nausea come back worse again. 

Definitely going to try to get her to nap today so I can have a little snooze too.. 

Also. TMI warning here...:blush:

I have had diarrhea since I found out I was pregnant, so I've had it for almost 5 weeks.. That isn't normal, I know that. I'm not dehydrated as I'm drinking enough but I'm concerned maybe something is wrong? I'll call the doctor and make an appointment today.


----------



## Bowmans

Laska I hope everything goes ok today sending hugs x 

Coffeepuffin - my friend had a bad stomach in her first trimester apparently some women get constipation and some get the complete opposite 

Day off for me today - work up to the dog being sick which then caused me to throw up - great start to the day lol 

Think hubby has had enough of me feeling sick and tired all the time - it's not out of choice I feel this way - roll on 2nd trimester surely things will ease up then


----------



## Loozle

:hugs: Laska, I hope everything is ok hun!

CoffeePuffin, I've had that on and off since :bfp: it seems to be worse on the days that my sickness is bad too, which is just great..

Bowmans, I hope your sickness stops soon! I'm fed up of it now too, but I'm not holding out hope for it to stop during second tri, it didn't with my boys unfortunately!


----------



## twinkie2

Thinking of you Laska, hope all is well today at your scan and yesterdays was just a bad read!! :hugs:


----------



## taquito0523

Thinking of you over here to Laska....:hugs:

I have my first scan tomorrow morning -- fx for a good one and that we can see the heartbeat. So nervous for tomorrow since we never got a chance to see the heartbeat with our little angel back in March.... hoping that our little angel blueberry is watching over their brother/sister now... *sigh*.:angel:

Thoughts and prayers please everyone too as this is the same point where we found out we MC last time.


----------



## twinkie2

Hoping all is well and perfect taquito!!! Let us know how the appointment goes, but thinking and praying for you til then :hugs:


----------



## taquito0523

twinkie2 said:


> Hoping all is well and perfect taquito!!! Let us know how the appointment goes, but thinking and praying for you til then :hugs:

Thanks so much twinkie! We haven't told anyone really yet so it is so great to have the support and prayers from all of you great mommas on here!! :) I just can't wait to see our little sweet pea, but at the same time I am terrified that something will be wrong. Oh it is going to be a LONG day today until 8:30am tomorrow!!


----------



## katestar53

Hope the ladies having scans see their little beans :hugs:

I've got my booking in appointment & a scan tomorrow. Today has been all about trying not to be sick at work... So so hard :((


----------



## taquito0523

katestar53 said:


> Hope the ladies having scans see their little beans :hugs:
> 
> I've got my booking in appointment & a scan tomorrow. Today has been all about trying not to be sick at work... So so hard :((

yes I hear ya on that one too... just been getting the nauseous feeling the last 4-5 days now. Starts in the morning when I get up and doesn't really let up until after 12pm or so.... ugh. I am trying to sit at my desk at work and eat crackers and drink water and count the hours until I can go home and take a nap. lol.:sleep:


----------



## mummy3

Thinking of you today Laska:hugs: 

Also everyone else nervously awaiting scans today:hugs:

Constipation is common in first tri but diarrhea isn't uncommon, hopefully all these not so fun symptoms go soon!

Sooooo knackered today, the insomnia is not helping!!!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Got my letter through with my 12 week scan date - 27th August. 23 days to go!


----------



## Laska5

Thank you everyone. 

I woke up this morning & my boobs hurt worse than ever! I'm hoping that's a good sign. 

I called the midwife before my appointment & told her the situation. She agreed that we should do an official TV ultrasound to see what's going on. She says I've either got my dates wrong (which doesn't make any sense because my periods are regular) or I've miscarried. I bawled like a baby when I got off the phone with her. I'm just fearing the worst at this point. I haven't had any bleeding so that is one good sign. They couldn't get me in for an ultrasound until tomorrow at 4! Ug! It's the same hospital where my husband works so I might see if he can pull some strings & get me in sooner! Mondays are always the busiest hospital days though.


----------



## katestar53

Sore boobies is definitely a good sign Laska! Hope they can fit you in sooner :hugs:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Sore boobies are definitely a good sign. Fingers crossed the dates are just wrong. 
<3


----------



## twinkie2

Oh laska!! I hope things are alright!


----------



## mummy3

Laska:hugs: Sore boobs is a good sign, I hope your hubby can pull strings so you're not left hanging like this :(:hugs:


----------



## missfrick

Thinking of you Laska hopefully something was awry with the last scan and everything will be fine. I can't remember did you have a scan at all when you were measuring right? Or will this be your first official one?


----------



## Laska5

This will be my first official scan. The one yesterday was just for fun. I'm so relieved that we got our appointment moved up! It'll be at 12:30 which is one hour from now!


----------



## BMcDonald89

Please keep us posted laska!


----------



## chrislo4

Hoping for the best Laska


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good luck Laska, hoping the best for you :hugs:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Laska5 said:


> she also said that she could tell which ovary I ovulated from because there was a cyst on it. I'd never heard this before. Anyone else?

Me, my ultrasound tech said the same thing. I ovulated from my left ovary this conception, apparently :shrug:


----------



## missfrick

chelsealynnb said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> she also said that she could tell which ovary I ovulated from because there was a cyst on it. I'd never heard this before. Anyone else?
> 
> Me, my ultrasound tech said the same thing. I ovulated from my left ovary this conception, apparently :shrug:Click to expand...

Yup mine came from my right, it's how we found out it was the miracle of coming from the side I have no fallopian tube on...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope all goes well tomorrow, laska. There's a reason they do transvaginal at this point, I'm hoping it was just a bad scan.

My first ultrasound is tomorrow. I'll post a photo if I can get one. I hope all goes well, the news is kind of creeping out with acquaintances despite our determination to keep quiet. Our next door neighbor knows because I bought a few onesies at their garage sale yesterday, and DH told the other craft ladies at the farmers market where I sell stuff because one of them said she was pregnant and feeling crappy. I hope we don't have to un-tell anyone...

I just discovered today that the US place left a voicemail on the 1st saying they verified my insurance and to call to discuss my coverage. I wish my phone had notified me days ago! I doubt I'll call, I'm not cancelling at this point anyway, and I can take the hit if it's not covered for some reason. I'm hoping it's just routine so nobody gets surprised by high copays or something. Might take a peek at my insurance policy, though...

I'm still exhausted. I hope this eases up in second trimester, I can't get anything done. I was 2 blocks from the store yesterday, not even the one driving, and I was too tired to go buy a spool of thread ::)


----------



## Bowmans

CoffeePuffin said:


> Got my letter through with my 12 week scan date - 27th August. 23 days to go!

Spooky I got my letter too - got to wait till 2nd sep making me exactly 14 weeks since lmp. 

4 weeks tomorrow. I was hoping it would be during the hols so I could tell people when I go back to work - I'm running out of clothes that fit me for work


----------



## taquito0523

Keep us posted laska!! Sending thoughts and prayers your way!!:hugs:


----------



## BMcDonald89

I wouldn't trust and abdominal ultrasound right now Laska.


----------



## lsd2721

Laska, Praying for you! Hope everything turns out good for you! Sounds like you've still got some good symptoms going for you! :)


----------



## bucherwurm

I am so tired today. Yesterday we were outside a lot, and I did pretty well. I think it caught up to me today. It doesn't help that it's really hot out today. I walked to get the mail and I was sweating when I got back. It's only a block away.
The good news is that 2 t-shirts we ordered came in. One for husband says "Rookie dad 2015" and one for me that says "mom-to-be 2015". We are planning on incorporating them into an announcement.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love hearing about all the announcements. DH and I have gone back and forth on a few ideas, and I think we finally settled on a photo of us together in the hammock, with me reading What to Expect and him reading The Expectant Father. Probably posted with no comment :)


----------



## Laska5

Thank you so much everyone!

Just finished up- didn't really get any of the answers I was hoping for. baby still measuring small with transvaginal but 1 day bigger than yesterday but still unable to detect heartbeat. I'll return in a week for a second ultrasound. We are going to go get an hcg too.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Laska5 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!
> 
> Just finished up- didn't really get any of the answers I was hoping for. baby still measuring small with transvaginal but 1 day bigger than yesterday but still unable to detect heartbeat. I'll return in a week for a second ultrasound. We are going to go get an hcg too.

Bigger is good right?


----------



## missfrick

So sorry Laska... Hugs!


----------



## chrislo4

Sorry you didn't get the answers you wanted. Still hoping for a happy outcome for you & your DH x


----------



## Laska5

BMcDonald89 said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone!
> 
> Just finished up- didn't really get any of the answers I was hoping for. baby still measuring small with transvaginal but 1 day bigger than yesterday but still unable to detect heartbeat. I'll return in a week for a second ultrasound. We are going to go get an hcg too.
> 
> Bigger is good right?Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping & that it's not just an ultrasound issue.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> I love hearing about all the announcements. DH and I have gone back and forth on a few ideas, and I think we finally settled on a photo of us together in the hammock, with me reading What to Expect and him reading The Expectant Father. Probably posted with no comment :)

That sounds awesome


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Laska the fact baby has grown is good, fx for you


----------



## mummy3

Some lovely announcement plans:cloud9: Cant wait for more pics of them!!

Laska, such a confusing time:hugs: Will be keeping everything crossed! :hugs:

MrsK, the insurance thing is normal, always good to check your insurance beforehand so you know whats coming:thumbup:

I found one of my little guys preemie babygros earlier and thinking of how little he was and that it'll get another use soon hopefully:cloud9: Then remembered I gave all our girl preemie stuff to the NICU so would need to go shopping if its a girl!


----------



## swampmaiden

I'm so sorry to hear this laska.. the fact that its only a day bigger could also just be variations in the measuring.. the u/s techs do measure by hand, and one day is only a fraction of a mm.. the fact you are 9 weeks with no HB and measuring at 6 weeks is not good. Sorry Im not candy coating this, but I've been through 3 mcs myself, and it sucks.. no amount of sugar coating the facts will change the facts. My boobs were still sore for a few weeks after my mcs also, so sore boobs are not a sure sign of anything other than hcg being present in your blood, and the hcg takes a few weeks to metabolize out. I'm so sorry you are going through with this, the emotional pain is worse than the physical. Just have faith that your body knows what its doing.. I didnt go to the hospital for any of my mcs, I just let it all naturally happen at home. lots of hugs... you'll make it through this, whatever happens


----------



## curlykate

Laska - I'm hoping all is well with your bean. Take it as a positive that it is measuring a day bigger. Just try not to worry. (I know, easier said than done!) Worrying won't change the outcome, so just try to enjoy your days and you'll get the answers you need in a week. Fingers crossed for you.

So sorry to hear of all the beans that have been lost. I've been through it, and wouldn't wish it on anyone. Hope to see you all in the first tri boards again soon! :hugs:

Well everyone, I'm back after a bit of a hiatus. It's taken me FOREVER to read through the thread, but I finally made it to the end. I've been super busy (and tired, and nauseous) lately, and just haven't found the time to come online and read up. I was also trying avoid the boards tbh. I lost my last bean at 6 weeks, but didn't find out until 12 weeks, so I was trying to avoid all things pregnancy until I was able to get in for an early scan to make sure everything was okay. I didn't want to get too attached, even though I felt more positive about this pregnancy than I was about the last one. 
I was able to get in for a 9 week u/s last Monday, and we were measuring right on target, only 1 day behind (which I take to mean I o'd a day later than I thought), but I'm keeping my due date as the 1st. We heard a strong heart beat, but for the life of me I was just so excited/happy/emotional that I forgot to ask the BPM! :dohh: We got 4 pictures, however they're pretty much all the same. 
We decided to tell our family and friends after the ultrasound. We're past the part last time where we lost the baby. We know we're not "out of the woods" yet, but most of our families had figured it out anyway. I also told OH that if I were to miscarry, my family would know anyway as I would need their support. 
I was finding it hard to keep this pregnancy a secret though, as I am so nauseous all the time, and so exhausted. We had a 3 day weekend here this weekend, and I've had a nap each day! I don't know how I'm supposed to get through work tomorrow without a nap!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bdb84

Laska, I'm really, really hoping for the best :hugs:

I am beyond exhausted. It's getting ridiculous at this point. I'm not getting out of bed until 9 or later, then proceeding to take a 2 hour nap at least twice a day. My poor kids have to be feeling so neglected lately, but thankfully they are both old enough to understand why I am so lazy right now.


----------



## missfrick

Ladies, my emotions have changed... I'm not only weepy, I'm also ANGRY! HAHA! Last night I was bawling because the mosquito bites from camping made me so itchy, and I had SO put afterbite on me. Then today, I have just been aggravated. It doesn't help that I have two reports due this week for school, and then final exams are next week - so I'm a stress-case on top of everything else. 

ALSO, I have a feeling I'll have another announcement to make soon (well - we aren't announcing Squiggles until 12 weeks) but I think a ring is coming this week as well! We want to have a shotgun in late October/early November - we were hoping to get married this year even before I POAS, but now there's the added stress of all of that too. At least I can share that news with everyone right away, which makes me happier about SO wanting to keep the baby a secret a few more weeks.

Besides that, I've been good. For all you worrying about me mentally, I DID have another breakdown in which I had very scary and disturbing thoughts, not only about me but about the fetus - I went to my doctor the very next day and my meds have been readjusted for a week now. So far so good, I am feeling much better. On top of my normal mental illness, I have been diagnosed with prenatal depression as well (which I didn't know was a thing). Except it's not really depression, it's a manifestation of my other mental illnesses but magnified due to hormonal changes. Luckily I have a huge support system and great doctors. I also saw the nurse at my OB office Friday and she is referring me to all kinds of social programs that will monitor me and make sure I am being checked on after as well, and I will be put in post-partum depression groups which I'm actually excited about! They not only have weekly meetings baby-free to give moms a chance to talk about their feelings, but also have mommy-and-me playgroups. I'm really looking forward to meeting new friends who also have babies.

Laska, again, I'm very sorry. I agree, unfortunately, that no HB at 9+2 is really not a good sign, especially if you are confident on your dates. I will continue to pray until you get your answers to be sure, since miracles can happen, but I also hope you are being realistic in your outcome expectations. I don't want to be a downer for you, and I hope you know we are all here for you for emotional support no matter what the outcome.


----------



## Laska5

I'm wondering if there is just some odd chance my cycles hadn't gotten back to normal since getting my mirena out & I ovulated super late. I've heard crazy things about that- my periods since getting it out were really light. Not sure if that means anything. I'm waiting on today's hcg result & them we'll get another one in 48 hours, hopefully these will give us the answers we need either way. My husband seems optimistic but everything I read isn't good.


----------



## ruthb

Praying for you Laska!


----------



## Betheney

Laska5 said:


> I'm wondering if there is just some odd chance my cycles hadn't gotten back to normal since getting my mirena out & I ovulated super late. I've heard crazy things about that- my periods since getting it out were really light. Not sure if that means anything. I'm waiting on today's hcg result & them we'll get another one in 48 hours, hopefully these will give us the answers we need either way. My husband seems optimistic but everything I read isn't good.

when did you first POAS and get a BFP. Let's say that you had only just fallen pregnant when you tested and you were exactly 4 weeks that day (2 weeks after ovulation) that would make the pregnancy earliest as possible.


----------



## Laska5

Betheney said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there is just some odd chance my cycles hadn't gotten back to normal since getting my mirena out & I ovulated super late. I've heard crazy things about that- my periods since getting it out were really light. Not sure if that means anything. I'm waiting on today's hcg result & them we'll get another one in 48 hours, hopefully these will give us the answers we need either way. My husband seems optimistic but everything I read isn't good.
> 
> when did you first POAS and get a BFP. Let's say that you had only just fallen pregnant when you tested and you were exactly 4 weeks that day (2 weeks after ovulation) that would make the pregnancy earliest as possible.Click to expand...


That's what really doesn't add up. I got my BFP on June 29.


----------



## curlykate

Even if you got your BFP super early (say at 3 weeks), that would still put you at 8 weeks.
As much as I like to be positive, I don't believe in sugar coating things. I think you should prepare yourself for a not so great outcome, while still holding out hope for a great outcome. That way you're prepared. And if it turns out that your dates are just wrong, then you'll get a great surprise.
:hugs: I've been there. And it's not easy. I'm thinking about you, and hoping you get your miracle.


----------



## brittany12

Laska5 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there is just some odd chance my cycles hadn't gotten back to normal since getting my mirena out & I ovulated super late. I've heard crazy things about that- my periods since getting it out were really light. Not sure if that means anything. I'm waiting on today's hcg result & them we'll get another one in 48 hours, hopefully these will give us the answers we need either way. My husband seems optimistic but everything I read isn't good.
> 
> when did you first POAS and get a BFP. Let's say that you had only just fallen pregnant when you tested and you were exactly 4 weeks that day (2 weeks after ovulation) that would make the pregnancy earliest as possible.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what really doesn't add up. I got my BFP on June 29.Click to expand...

I got my bfp on June 30th and I'm in week 8 now...


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So my doc is making me still go through with tomorrow's scan. I will have had TWO scans in FOUR days. That just seems so crazy to me!


----------



## curlykate

sn0wbunnie said:


> So my doc is making me still go through with tomorrow's scan. I will have had TWO scans in FOUR days. That just seems so crazy to me!

Just enjoy the chance to see your bubs another time! I would have loved to be scanned twice in one week just for the chance to see my baby swimming around!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

curlykate said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> So my doc is making me still go through with tomorrow's scan. I will have had TWO scans in FOUR days. That just seems so crazy to me!
> 
> Just enjoy the chance to see your bubs another time! I would have loved to be scanned twice in one week just for the chance to see my baby swimming around!Click to expand...

Oh I love it, but I've got so many people around me telling me that it's "not safe." That "too many ultrasounds in the first tri are bad." So it's frustrating :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Don't worry, there's no evidence that there's any danger to ultrasounds.

I got my first subscription box today. I got a cool purple tumbler, a big cookie with an owl on it, two lip balms, a box of Yogi Mother to Be tea, and a pregnancy journal with space to document my symptoms and doctors appointments and such. Pretty cool! I don't want to wait a whole month for another one now.


----------



## lsd2721

What is this subscription box you speak of?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

There are a bunch out there, but the one that looked best to me was Bumpbox. I was really happy with it. Some of them do a lot more beauty products and stretch mark creams and such, but I liked the variety of this one. https://getbumpbox.com/


----------



## sn0wbunnie

lsd2721 said:


> What is this subscription box you speak of?!

I've gotten boxes from Baby Bump Bundle & Bump Boxes. They're so fun!


----------



## lsd2721

Ah, ok! That is awesome! I will have to look into that! :) I knew they did boxes for beauty products, but for future mommies?! That is awesome! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I found it through this site, and looked up some reviews to see what kind of stuff really came in it. https://mommysplurge.com/subscription-boxes-pregnant-women/

Update us if you subscribe to one! I'd love to see what's in the other ones.


----------



## DrMum

I love the pregonista one but they won't ship to Canada... Sniff, sniff....


----------



## MrsKChicago

I looked at Pregonista, but looking at their past boxes, it looks like there was a lot of repetition. The same dress in 3 different colors? No thanks, I can go to Old Navy for that


----------



## DrMum

Our old navy in canada doesn't sell mat clothes online!! Why do I live here again?!

But thanks for trying to make me feel better mrs k!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

DrMum said:


> Our old navy in canada doesn't sell mat clothes online!! Why do I live here again?!
> 
> But thanks for trying to make me feel better mrs k!!

Darn! I stopped into one of the Old Navy stores here that's listed as having a maternity section. It was the most ridiculous thing ever. They had maybe 3 dresses (none of which were really practical - 2 really fitted and one with spaghetti straps, which don't play well with pregnant boobs), a couple shirts, and a few pairs of jeans. There's so much selection online, you can't dedicate a couple more racks in the store? Put them where you have the creepy mannequins, guys!


----------



## MrsKChicago

On the other hand, maybe you can spend a little more on maternity clothes because your healthcare isn't costing you hundreds of dollars a month


----------



## mummy3

Love the box idea, going to go find one:thumbup:

I have a mom friend who does kids craft boxes, seems a lot of fun!

I wouldn't worry about ultrasounds, especially when the doctor says its medically needed:thumbup:


----------



## swampmaiden

soooo nauseous..... I almost wish I could throw up just to maybe feel better instead of this perma-quesiness.. I have no appetite, but I've been drinking this ginger ale on ice, its been a real life saver.. it has real ginger juice in it
 



Attached Files:







gingerale.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummy3

Oh man, healthcare is a robbery :/ 

Ginger ale is soooo good! Got to do whatever you can to deal with the nausea/vomiting!


----------



## missfrick

DrMum said:


> Our old navy in canada doesn't sell mat clothes online!! Why do I live here again?!
> 
> But thanks for trying to make me feel better mrs k!!

I think we can still order them online via Old Navy USA... I don't know yet, and I have no clue what I'm going to do.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'm 6weeks 6days and due March 24!


----------



## lsd2721

Are any of you lovely ladies doing any workout videos? I used to be a workout/gym nut but stopped working out this past year. I want to get back into it now but of course need to start off as a beginner. I've been going on walks but was wondering if anyone was doing some videos or what everyone else was doing!


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:
 

> Are any of you lovely ladies doing any workout videos? I used to be a workout/gym nut but stopped working out this past year. I want to get back into it now but of course need to start off as a beginner. I've been going on walks but was wondering if anyone was doing some videos or what everyone else was doing!

I really should be, but I'm lucky if I can manage a trip to Costco these days! Hopefully the fatigue goes away in the second trimester and I can get out more. If I have the energy, I'm going to try to get to the Thursday night water aerobics class at the gym this week.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm happy I'm in canada health care costs me nothing and it really is ridiculous how expensive it can be in other countries! 

Is it just me but I can hardly sleep with all the crazy dreams I'm having


----------



## swampmaiden

I ride my bike 1.3 miles to work and back, and i swim once a week for about 45 minutes.. and at my other job (I drive there) Im on my feet walking around all day, its at a garden center/plant nursery. I feel like its been enough exercise.. my jeans are still loose, and Im still on same belt hole... my boobs are getting bigger tho


----------



## DrMum

MrsKChicago said:


> On the other hand, maybe you can spend a little more on maternity clothes because your healthcare isn't costing you hundreds of dollars a month

What a great way to justify a shopping spree!!! (Dashes off to tell husband the good news :haha:)


----------



## lsd2721

Swampmaiden, that is so awesome! I'm jealous! I have been eating a lot more so I won't get nauseous and have already gained five pounds! I know loosing weight is out of the question but I just want my weight to even out! ( probably doesn't help that I had McDonald's and Popeyes in one day!) Just want to start keeping it healthy. (It doesn't help that my Australian husband has a crap load of chocolate Tim Tams in the fridge staring at me! Uuugh!)


----------



## DrMum

missfrick said:


> DrMum said:
> 
> 
> Our old navy in canada doesn't sell mat clothes online!! Why do I live here again?!
> 
> But thanks for trying to make me feel better mrs k!!
> 
> I think we can still order them online via Old Navy USA... I don't know yet, and I have no clue what I'm going to do.Click to expand...

Thyme and motherhood maternity both ship, and so does next clothing which is british but has the canadian online store. I just feel like I've been pregnant for years already and am sooo bored with my mat clothes I'm looking for new inspiration!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, Tim Tams are dangerous. Better eat them all so they won't tempt you any longer...


----------



## lsd2721

MrsKChicago said:


> Ooh, Tim Tams are dangerous. Better eat them all so they won't tempt you any longer...

 Haha! I've already had two tonight swearing that I'll start fresh tomorrow!


----------



## Teilana

I think it got lost somewhere but my date changed to the 14th :) 

Baby is taking after mommy already in being small.


----------



## ruthb

Woohoo 12 week scan on 15th aug! They tried to book it in for sept when i would have been 14 weeks but no way i could have waited that long!


----------



## swampmaiden

lol thanks isd.. not sure why that's the case, cuz I do eat out almost everyday.. Im too lazy to pack a lunch so its bean burritoes, or 3 rolled tacos with guac, or fried chicken sandwiches at jack in the box...

what are Tim Tams? if it's chocolate covered ice cream balls, then I completely understand haha.. wish I had some right now


----------



## mummy3

Yes, whats a tim tam?

No real exercise here, too tired and busy:shrug: The sickness too makes it not appealing!

A pea in the pod does some cute clothes too, not sure if it ships though. Is anyone in maternity yet?


----------



## Laska5

Ladies- I don't know what to think. After hearing so much negative about my situation I was prepared to hear that my hcg level would be super low & I would accept it as a miscarriage & move on. I've been an emotional wreck. I felt some small cramping this morning & thought maybe it was happening- but nothing too painful & no blood. 

However my hcg level came back 55,299 which is good for 7-8weeks. Does this give me any hope? Or is it just adding to this emotional roller coaster ride? I guess I still won't have any answers for sure until we get a 48 hour hcg- which we won't get the results for until Thursday. Oh this is so not fun! 

( sorry to be a downer)


----------



## bucherwurm

Wishing you best of luck Laska. Maybe baby is just a slow grower?

As for exercising, I try and hop on the stationary bike a few times a week, but it is hard since I don't even want to get up most days. I have been trying to eat more healthy lately, as I don't want to gain a lot of extra weight if I can avoid it. Didn't do too well this weekend, but hopefully we are back on the healthy eating wagon this week.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Laska5 said:


> Ladies- I don't know what to think. After hearing so much negative about my situation I was prepared to hear that my hcg level would be super low & I would accept it as a miscarriage & move on. I've been an emotional wreck. I felt some small cramping this morning & thought maybe it was happening- but nothing too painful & no blood.
> 
> However my hcg level came back 55,299 which is good for 7-8weeks. Does this give me any hope? Or is it just adding to this emotional roller coaster ride? I guess I still won't have any answers for sure until we get a 48 hcg- which we won't get the results for until Thursday. Oh this is so not fun!
> 
> ( sorry to be a downer)

I wish I knew what to say. I'm useless with words, sorry. 
You won't really know until you get the next results back in a few days. I'm really hoping everything's okay. :hugs:


----------



## Bowmans

Hope everything turns out ok laska. I thought getting pregnant was the hard bit but it turns out it's only just the beginning and it's a scary roller coaster - I suppose we can only relax when we have our babies in our arms


----------



## missfrick

mummy3 said:


> Yes, whats a tim tam?
> 
> No real exercise here, too tired and busy:shrug: The sickness too makes it not appealing!
> 
> A pea in the pod does some cute clothes too, not sure if it ships though. Is anyone in maternity yet?

I'm not in real maternity, just a maternity/nursing bra and a bella band...


----------



## missfrick

Laska, I'm not even sure how it works. Because doesn't HCG stop doubling after a certain point? I guess you're just waiting to see if it drops? I'm a little unsure of what's happening with you, and I wish I knew what to say to make it better :hugs: This whole TTC and pregnancy thing sure is a roller coaster...


----------



## mummy3

Laska I'm sorry you're going through this rollercoaster :( Those are some good numbers but I don't know what could be going on, have to see what the numbers do, I don't think they double at this stage but you'd be able to see the direction. I have everything crossed for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bdb84

Nursebecky31 said:


> I'm 6weeks 6days and due March 24!

We're due date buddies!



lsd2721 said:


> Are any of you lovely ladies doing any workout videos? I used to be a workout/gym nut but stopped working out this past year. I want to get back into it now but of course need to start off as a beginner. I've been going on walks but was wondering if anyone was doing some videos or what everyone else was doing!

I do not do any work out videos, but I am still hitting the gym 3-4 times a week. Pre-pregnancy it was 5 times a week, but my exhaustion is really putting a damper in my energy and motivation. 



Kaiecee said:


> Is it just me but I can hardly sleep with all the crazy dreams I'm having

Yes! I'm so exhausted all day long (and take at least one solid nap), but it takes me forever to fall asleep at night time, and then I'm awake 4-5 times a night after crazy dreams. 



Laska5 said:


> Ladies- I don't know what to think. After hearing so much negative about my situation I was prepared to hear that my hcg level would be super low & I would accept it as a miscarriage & move on. I've been an emotional wreck. I felt some small cramping this morning & thought maybe it was happening- but nothing too painful & no blood.
> 
> However my hcg level came back 55,299 which is good for 7-8weeks. Does this give me any hope? Or is it just adding to this emotional roller coaster ride? I guess I still won't have any answers for sure until we get a 48 hcg- which we won't get the results for until Thursday. Oh this is so not fun!
> 
> ( sorry to be a downer)

Did you temp/chart? Is there any chance you ovulated twice? The only thing I can think of, that makes any sort of sense, is that you ovulated twice, conceived both times, but lost the first one (the one that gave you an early BFP). I know you can ovulate several days apart, but I'm not sure if it can be over a week later. 

I really am hoping for the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy3 said:


> Yes, whats a tim tam?
> 
> No real exercise here, too tired and busy:shrug: The sickness too makes it not appealing!
> 
> A pea in the pod does some cute clothes too, not sure if it ships though. Is anyone in maternity yet?

Tim Tams are chocolate sandwich cookies, coated in more chocolate. Very yummy.

I'm not in maternity, but I do have a few things. None of my jeans fit comfortably, and I found a woman selling 11 pairs of maternity pants for $30, so I wear those if I need long pants. I also bought a maternity dress that looks ok now, so I'll wear that, especially if I anticipate eating a big meal and bloating out to 6 months pregnant looking  Otherwise, I have bigger shirts and shorts from before I lost weight that work fine for now.

I'll probably do quite a bit of maternity shopping this month because I'll need summer stuff for the cruise. Hopefully I can get some good clearance stuff.


----------



## Laska5

Laska5 said:


> Ladies- I don't know what to think. After hearing so much negative about my situation I was prepared to hear that my hcg level would be super low & I would accept it as a miscarriage & move on. I've been an emotional wreck. I felt some small cramping this morning & thought maybe it was happening- but nothing too painful & no blood.
> 
> However my hcg level came back 55,299 which is good for 7-8weeks. Does this give me any hope? Or is it just adding to this emotional roller coaster ride? I guess I still won't have any answers for sure until we get a 48 hcg- which we won't get the results for until Thursday. Oh this is so not fun!
> 
> ( sorry to be a downer)

Did you temp/chart? Is there any chance you ovulated twice? The only thing I can think of, that makes any sort of sense, is that you ovulated twice, conceived both times, but lost the first one (the one that gave you an early BFP). I know you can ovulate several days apart, but I'm not sure if it can be over a week later. 

I really am hoping for the best for you. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thank you everyone for your support - no one ever told me how difficult this part would be!

No I didn't mess with temping since we had just started trying, I didn't want to overly stress about all of that unless I was having a hard time getting pregnancy (we were only on cycle 2 of TTC). So I really have no idea when I ovulated but my cycles were pretty regular around 28-31 days- but who really knows!


----------



## katestar53

Laska I really hope it works out for you hun :hugs:

I had my scan today and saw little peanut measuring 8+4 with a strong HB but there was a slight problem. I have quite a large subchorionic hematoma which is a accumulation of blood in the folds of the uterus.

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/complications/subchorionic-bleeding.aspx

They are normally harmless but I've been put on bed rest for two weeks & will then be scanned again at 10 weeks. I had one with my little boy & it resolved itself by 20 weeks but this one is quite a bit bigger. 

Bed rest is going to be super hard with a energetic 21 month old but I have been signed off work so am planning on taking it easy as much as I can x


----------



## CoffeePuffin

katestar53 said:


> Laska I really hope it works out for you hun :hugs:
> 
> I had my scan today and saw little peanut measuring 8+4 with a strong HB but there was a slight problem. I have quite a large subchorionic hematoma which is a accumulation of blood in the folds of the uterus.
> 
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/complications/subchorionic-bleeding.aspx
> 
> They are normally harmless but I've been put on bed rest for two weeks & will then be scanned again at 10 weeks. I had one with my little boy & it resolved itself by 20 weeks but this one is quite a bit bigger.
> 
> Bed rest is going to be super hard with a energetic 21 month old but I have been signed off work so am planning on taking it easy as much as I can x

Hope you can manage to take it easy. Maybe look on Pinterest for some ideas to keep the little one occupied whilst you're not able to do much? :hugs:


----------



## mkyerby16

bdb84 said:


> Nursebecky31 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6weeks 6days and due March 24!
> 
> We're due date buddies!Click to expand...

Mee too! Happy 7 weeks to us! I've been really quiet on here mainly bc it just moves too fast, but also gotta admit all the loss was kind of freaking me out. My heart goes out to all of you who have/are going through that! I've been scared to get too excited fearing that I'll go to my 8 week ultrasound next week and something will be wrong. 

As far as working out I was never a gym or crazy workout person to begin with, but I did do these cheesy Leslie Sansone Walk Away the Pounds dvds every so often so I've tried to keep that up although I haven't been great about it. Think I'm going to get one of those pregnancy yoga dvds. I was about 125lbs before I got pregnant and somehow I've actually been about 121 the past couple of weeks. Guess my metabolism is higher or something bc I certainly haven't been eating well. My tummy is soo bloated though, my pants are already tight! My mom asked me last night if I was actually further along or if it's twins (ah!) Lol


----------



## Laska5

katestar53 said:


> Laska I really hope it works out for you hun :hugs:
> 
> I had my scan today and saw little peanut measuring 8+4 with a strong HB but there was a slight problem. I have quite a large subchorionic hematoma which is a accumulation of blood in the folds of the uterus.
> 
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/complications/subchorionic-bleeding.aspx
> 
> They are normally harmless but I've been put on bed rest for two weeks & will then be scanned again at 10 weeks. I had one with my little boy & it resolved itself by 20 weeks but this one is quite a bit bigger.
> 
> Bed rest is going to be super hard with a energetic 21 month old but I have been signed off work so am planning on taking it easy as much as I can x


oh no! Do you have someone to help with your energetic one? They found a subchorionic on me too- but nothing that large! Try hard to take it easy girl!!!


----------



## mummy3

Tim tams sound good!

Katestar I have similar. Bedrest absolutely sucks but its worth it, lots of things like Netflix, reading etc. I did it from 12 weeks through to delivery at 31 weeks last time and you do find yourself getting into a routine, its hard to adjust going back to 'normal' after though:wacko: Mine was 15cm last time, this time its about 2/3 the size of the sac. Do you have help? 21 month olds don't like to stay still for too long!! 

MrsK, 11 pairs for $30?? That is a bargain!!! I have a bunch of maternity clothes, last time though I outgrew them by about 20 weeks due to bedrest and an insane donut craving:blush:

Mykyerby, I think pregnancy does raise the metabolism, its weird though how the weight drops but you get so bloated! I wonder if it'll be twins for you next week!! Any family history?

Laska, ovulation can be all over the place, you'd expect around day 15ish with your cycles but so many factors can push that back. I've had mine anywhere from day 14 to 23 on a 28 day cycle when I did use OPKs.

Anyone else due the 22nd?


----------



## lsd2721

This is what a tim tam looks like. It is an Australian chocolate cookie that they have. Husbands family sends him care packages every three months or so and we always have tim tams! :) DH birthday was this month (we actually got the BFP on his birthday!) so we have so many things of tim tams!! AhHHH!

Laska, hope everything turns out good for you. :)
 



Attached Files:







timtam2_thumb2.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0


----------



## chrislo4

That looks like a 'Penguin'! .. although your pic looks slightly more appetising!
 



Attached Files:







penguin.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummy3

I was just going to say it does look like a penguin!


----------



## lsd2721

Wow! It sure does! I wonder if they taste the same!


----------



## mkyerby16

mummy3 said:


> Mykyerby, I think pregnancy does raise the metabolism, its weird though how the weight drops but you get so bloated! I wonder if it'll be twins for you next week!! Any family history?

Actually there is a set somewhere in my mom's family. Plus I got pregnant my 1st cycle off bcp and I know every now and then that can make you release 2 eggs. Of course as long as baby (ies?) is healthy then I'll be blessed but twins would be a financial nightmare for us. I can only afford about 8 weeks off work and my job is pretty physical (pushing stretchers, moving/rolling patients, etc).


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think Tim Tams are a little crunchier, but it's been a long time since I've had a Penguin, so I'm not sure.

In the ultrasound waiting room. Someone needs to develop ultrasound technology that doesn't require a full bladder!


----------



## chrislo4

lsd2721 said:


> Wow! It sure does! I wonder if they taste the same!

I should send you some to try!! :haha:


----------



## mummy3

Mykyerby, could be then!! Exciting!! 8 weeks is not long, its very different in the states to the UK. Would your work accommodate you if you needed restrictions?

MrsK, good luck!!! Totally with you on the bladder issue!!! Worse when they then try asking you to empty it a little bit:wacko:


----------



## taquito0523

Had our first US today and all went GREAT!!! Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers today....Our little Rainbow baby is measuring a week ahead of schedule already! I should be 6w6d and baby is already measuring 7w4d!! New due date is 3/20/2015! Was also able to see the heartbeat today -- a strong 131! Already so in love.... <3<3<3<3:baby:
 



Attached Files:







baby 7w4d 080514.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mkyerby16

mummy3 said:


> Mykyerby, could be then!! Exciting!! 8 weeks is not long, its very different in the states to the UK. Would your work accommodate you if you needed restrictions?

I'm really not sure what would happen, I think legally they have to try to find me something light duty, but there aren't many options and they only have to hold my job for so long . I am an xray tech at a hospital and because I work weekend midnights I'm the only xray tech in the entire hospital at that time. I know when people did things like hurt their shoulders before they allowed them to work in mammo 
instead, but I don't know in my case.


----------



## mummy3

Yay Taquito:happydance: Congrats!!!

Mkyerby, I hope they do work around you if its needed, might be worth a look? Also I don't know how you do it working midnights!!:sleep:


----------



## mommasquirrel

All went well with telling my aunts. They were overjoyed.  They told me stories about their pregnancies. Also that it is completely normal to act like the girl from the exorcist movie. The cake we ordered was perfect.
We left with a huge bag of greens and figs from their garden.

Other than this unending exhaustion I started bleeding again. Its so scary. Hopefully the doctors will have more answers on Thursday. 

Laska I hope all is well. The numbers dont mean much after 6 weeks. However the scary part is not having a heartbeat. Did you have any bleeding after you got your first positive test? Also when was your first HCg done? Maybe you had a false positive in June and got pregnant shortly after? Just a thought. Either way, fingers and toes crossed that everything is okay.


----------



## Bowmans

So first scan is 4 weeks today but very tempted to pay for a private scan more for reassurance. £95 at private hospital. I have been spotting light brown now on and off for 3 weeks - midwife is not concerned at all but with this being my first I think I need some reassurance. 

From my last lmp I'm 10 weeks from my last scan 3 weeks ago I'm just under 9 weeks but midwife says this should correct itself on my next scan. I'm hoping if everything is ok on this scan then I should be able to relax.

Do you think I should go ahead and pay or wait till my next NHS scan.


----------



## Laska5

Bowmans said:


> So first scan is 4 weeks today but very tempted to pay for a private scan more for reassurance. £95 at private hospital. I have been spotting light brown now on and off for 3 weeks - midwife is not concerned at all but with this being my first I think I need some reassurance.
> 
> From my last lmp I'm 10 weeks from my last scan 3 weeks ago I'm just under 9 weeks but midwife says this should correct itself on my next scan. I'm hoping if everything is ok on this scan then I should be able to relax.
> 
> Do you think I should go ahead and pay or wait till my next NHS scan.


In my experience scans have only added more stress than helped! haha! Every situation is different though!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Baby looks good! Heard the heartbeat and size is right on target. She was wiggling around :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0950.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Menelly

So, they want me to come in for another scan on Friday. This'll be scan #3. I know I'm high risk, but seriously? I'm starting to wonder if it's really safe... That's a lot of scanning super early.


----------



## lsd2721

Yay for all the scans! Makes me excited to see my little bean in a week!


----------



## BMcDonald89

MrsKChicago said:


> I think Tim Tams are a little crunchier, but it's been a long time since I've had a Penguin, so I'm not sure.
> 
> In the ultrasound waiting room. Someone needs to develop ultrasound technology that doesn't require a full bladder!

 The doctor told me that was a myth!


----------



## ruthb

Bowmans said:


> So first scan is 4 weeks today but very tempted to pay for a private scan more for reassurance. £95 at private hospital. I have been spotting light brown now on and off for 3 weeks - midwife is not concerned at all but with this being my first I think I need some reassurance.
> 
> From my last lmp I'm 10 weeks from my last scan 3 weeks ago I'm just under 9 weeks but midwife says this should correct itself on my next scan. I'm hoping if everything is ok on this scan then I should be able to relax.
> 
> Do you think I should go ahead and pay or wait till my next NHS scan.

Could you not ring up and change appointment? I had my booking appointment last week but too impatient to wait for letter so rang up the hostpital today, they had my details in the post box and she tried to put me in for september but told a porky pie and said ill be on holiday. So im now it for a week friday, that will make me 11 weeks 3 days by lmp. If your having a nuchal scan the earliest they can do is 11 weeks 2 days, the woman i spoke to said even if i had my dates wrong and it was too early then they would bring me in again at a later date. Or even if you ring them directly and say your still concerned about the bleeding they might just give you one anyways.


----------



## Bowmans

ruthb said:


> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> So first scan is 4 weeks today but very tempted to pay for a private scan more for reassurance. £95 at private hospital. I have been spotting light brown now on and off for 3 weeks - midwife is not concerned at all but with this being my first I think I need some reassurance.
> 
> From my last lmp I'm 10 weeks from my last scan 3 weeks ago I'm just under 9 weeks but midwife says this should correct itself on my next scan. I'm hoping if everything is ok on this scan then I should be able to relax.
> 
> Do you think I should go ahead and pay or wait till my next NHS scan.
> 
> Could you not ring up and change appointment? I had my booking appointment last week but too impatient to wait for letter so rang up the hostpital today, they had my details in the post box and she tried to put me in for september but told a porky pie and said ill be on holiday. So im now it for a week friday, that will make me 11 weeks 3 days by lmp. If your having a nuchal scan the earliest they can do is 11 weeks 2 days, the woman i spoke to said even if i had my dates wrong and it was too early then they would bring me in again at a later date. Or even if you ring them directly and say your still concerned about the bleeding they might just give you one anyways.Click to expand...


Good idea ruthb hadn't thought of that ill phone in the morning - of course I forgot I'm on holiday that day ;-)


----------



## missfrick

I have no idea what Tim Tams and Penguins are, but you ladies are certainly making me want some chocolate now...


----------



## chrislo4

Hahaha. I realllllllly wanted to eat a penguin earlier when I was googling choc bars!!


----------



## DentDoc16

Now getting impatient waiting for my 1st scan which is 3 weeks away!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, just a note for the other nervous first timers. I was kind of anxious about the transvaginal scan, but it wasn't bad at all. The room was dark and I was under a sheet, and she had me insert it myself, so she just moved it around. It wasn't a fraction as awkward as I expected, though I guess I'd better get used to awkward anyway since it can only get worse from here! She made a quick attempt at abdominal, then sent me off to pee before the tv one - she even commented on how badly I clearly had to go, it was pretty funny. The only bummer was the way their rooms are set up, I couldn't see the screen during the actual scan, but she made sure to show me afterwards, and DH was able to watch during and give me the thumbs up.


----------



## ruthb

Bowmans said:


> ruthb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> So first scan is 4 weeks today but very tempted to pay for a private scan more for reassurance. £95 at private hospital. I have been spotting light brown now on and off for 3 weeks - midwife is not concerned at all but with this being my first I think I need some reassurance.
> 
> From my last lmp I'm 10 weeks from my last scan 3 weeks ago I'm just under 9 weeks but midwife says this should correct itself on my next scan. I'm hoping if everything is ok on this scan then I should be able to relax.
> 
> Do you think I should go ahead and pay or wait till my next NHS scan.
> 
> Could you not ring up and change appointment? I had my booking appointment last week but too impatient to wait for letter so rang up the hostpital today, they had my details in the post box and she tried to put me in for september but told a porky pie and said ill be on holiday. So im now it for a week friday, that will make me 11 weeks 3 days by lmp. If your having a nuchal scan the earliest they can do is 11 weeks 2 days, the woman i spoke to said even if i had my dates wrong and it was too early then they would bring me in again at a later date. Or even if you ring them directly and say your still concerned about the bleeding they might just give you one anyways.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea ruthb hadn't thought of that ill phone in the morning - of course I forgot I'm on holiday that day ;-)Click to expand...

Hah not just that day the two weeks surrounding that date so they dont put you any later and you get it at least a week earlier. Or just suggest the date you would like and if they have room i doubt theyll say no!


----------



## swampmaiden

Nice scans, ladies!!

I'm the same with sleep.. i conk out easy for hours in the afternoon, then later at night have a hard time falling asleep, then its a light restless sleep until the wee hours of the morning, when its pure hell having to wake up to the alarm.

I also made the mistake today of having a torta for lunch... here in san Diego, tortas are a Mexican sandwich with beans, meat, avocado, jalenpeno, lettuce, tomato and mayo... really really good in the moment, but now I feel sick and indigestion and acid

All this talk about tim tams really makes me want some bon bons.. I really thought timtams would be ice cream balls dipped in chocolate... chocolate ice cream... yummmm (Homer Simpson voice)


----------



## bucherwurm

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, just a note for the other nervous first timers. I was kind of anxious about the transvaginal scan, but it wasn't bad at all. The room was dark and I was under a sheet, and she had me insert it myself, so she just moved it around. It wasn't a fraction as awkward as I expected, though I guess I'd better get used to awkward anyway since it can only get worse from here! She made a quick attempt at abdominal, then sent me off to pee before the tv one - she even commented on how badly I clearly had to go, it was pretty funny. The only bummer was the way their rooms are set up, I couldn't see the screen during the actual scan, but she made sure to show me afterwards, and DH was able to watch during and give me the thumbs up.

I have my first ever pelvic exam and pap tomorrow, and I keep telling myself the same thing about awkwardness. Also, thinking about all you guys getting the tv ultrasounds and things makes me feel better, too!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, the pap is bound to be more awkward. That's never fun! It's never hurt or anything (for me, at least), but it's weird being on display like that. But hey, you get a baby out of it! Might as well get used to it now


----------



## Menelly

By the time you're in labor, the entire hospital, including gift shop staff, will have given you an internal. ;) You won't even care at that point. LOL.

(Or maybe that was just my labor with my son!)


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's what I've heard! Forget your modesty now, because they confiscate it at check-in ;)


----------



## mummy3

Yeah pretty much give up the modesty:haha:

Squirral, I hope you get answers on thursday:hugs:

Menally I wouldn't worry about the scans if the doctor decides the pros outweigh the cons:hugs:

Swampmaiden, where in San Diego are you?


----------



## Loozle

Menelly said:


> By the time you're in labor, the entire hospital, including gift shop staff, will have given you an internal. ;) You won't even care at that point. LOL.
> 
> (Or maybe that was just my labor with my son!)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Loozle

Swampmaiden - that sandwich sounds amazing! (Apart from the meat, I've gone off meat completely!)

Oh and I agree, the first thing I thought when I saw the picture of the Tim tam was that it looks like a penguin! And now I definitely want a cup of tea and a penguin to dunk.. No chocolate in the house either, gutted!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had a nice big waffle with fruit for lunch, but all of a sudden I'm really hungry. Someone send Tim Tams!


----------



## chrislo4

I just had a cup of tea & mint club mmmmm


----------



## Laska5

Oh geeze- just found out I'm officially the new moderator. Message me if you need your EDD updated. Hopefully I haven't really had a miscarriage so the mod. Doesn't have to be changed again.


----------



## mummy3

Laska:hugs: I really hope you get to stay our new moderator :hugs: How're your symptoms today?

Anyone have any tips for dealing with stomach ulcer/gastritis? I'm having a flare up from using ibuprofen when I'm not meant to (due to the tooth that needs out but dentist needs OB letter to even do it under local:wacko: ) and my usual meds aren't helping much. The sickness isn't helping either I don't think.

Anyone in the UK craving American stuff? We can do a switch to get cravings sorted:haha:


----------



## Menelly

Mummy3, I'm in the US and OK on food, but doesn't that sound fun for us? Doing some sort of gift exchange? Maybe we could send baby stuff, or pamper yourself while pregnant stuff, or food if sending to a different culture? But something fun like that? We've got 7-8 more months to burn... why not do something fun like that? (I mean, no one would be OBLIGATED to play along, but it'd be fun to do within the group...)


----------



## curlykate

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, just a note for the other nervous first timers. I was kind of anxious about the transvaginal scan, but it wasn't bad at all. The room was dark and I was under a sheet, and she had me insert it myself, so she just moved it around. It wasn't a fraction as awkward as I expected, though I guess I'd better get used to awkward anyway since it can only get worse from here! She made a quick attempt at abdominal, then sent me off to pee before the tv one - she even commented on how badly I clearly had to go, it was pretty funny. The only bummer was the way their rooms are set up, I couldn't see the screen during the actual scan, but she made sure to show me afterwards, and DH was able to watch during and give me the thumbs up.

I had a TV scan with my last pregnancy, when my MMC was diagnosed. They couldn't see anything with the abdominal one, so had to use a TV. I was nervous about it, but like you said, it really wasn't that bad at all. It was slightly uncomfortable when they had trouble finding my ovaries, but again, only slightly. Not nearly as bad as I was expecting.

Ugh. I've been absolutely exhausted today. I got used to having naps all weekend long, and when nap time rolled around today I had a hard time keeping my eyes open! It doesn't help that I work in child care, and I have to rock the children to sleep in a dark, quiet room.
Other than that, my nausea hasn't been too bad today, but my bloat is out of control again. I swear I look 5 or 6 months along just because of bloat!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I had another scan today. Baby looks perfect. Heartbeat was 146. Apparently my sch is gone! Wahoooo! 

I've been so dizzy & tired lately. I feel like I am no fun to be around :(


----------



## curlykate

Woo hoo! Glad to hear your SCH is gone! 
OH has actually TOLD me I'm no fun to be around! :haha: I guess I'm just not feeling up to doing too much lately! :shrug:


----------



## lsd2721

Menelly said:


> Mummy3, I'm in the US and OK on food, but doesn't that sound fun for us? Doing some sort of gift exchange? Maybe we could send baby stuff, or pamper yourself while pregnant stuff, or food if sending to a different culture? But something fun like that? We've got 7-8 more months to burn... why not do something fun like that? (I mean, no one would be OBLIGATED to play along, but it'd be fun to do within the group...)

This sounds like a wonderful idea!! Very cute and fun to do!


----------



## mummy3

Menelly, brilliant plan:happydance:

Snowbunnie so glad your sch is gone!!!:hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

mummy3 said:


> Swampmaiden, where in San Diego are you?

I'm in Clairemont... are you in SD too?


----------



## cmr01

Had my first ultrasound today, everything went great. We got lots of pics and heart beat was a good 168 bpm. Couldn't be any happier right now. Eeeek....also have a strong feeling its a girl this time. Also id love to do that gift exchange game. Sounds like fun!


----------



## MrsKChicago

The gift exchange sounds fun. I'd consider joining in, depending on finances at the time.


----------



## Laska5

brittany12 said:


> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laska5 said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there is just some odd chance my cycles hadn't gotten back to normal since getting my mirena out & I ovulated super late. I've heard crazy things about that- my periods since getting it out were really light. Not sure if that means anything. I'm waiting on today's hcg result & them we'll get another one in 48 hours, hopefully these will give us the answers we need either way. My husband seems optimistic but everything I read isn't good.
> 
> when did you first POAS and get a BFP. Let's say that you had only just fallen pregnant when you tested and you were exactly 4 weeks that day (2 weeks after ovulation) that would make the pregnancy earliest as possible.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what really doesn't add up. I got my BFP on June 29.Click to expand...
> 
> I got my bfp on June 30th and I'm in week 8 now...Click to expand...


Just curious when was your LMP? Mine was June 1st which is what gives me 9 weeks. But it was really light. 

Symptoms today have been about the same as they have been. Sore boobs in the morning, bloating that comes on as soon as I eat, some fatigue- but worked a lot today on the house. (hoping to sell it soon). Some right lower quadrant pains which I'm not really sure what those were- nothing bad just uncomfortable. 

I THINK I've got everyone up to date on EDD & I added Nursebecky (welcome girl & congrats!!). Please let me know if I have missed someone!


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls! Ooh I, loving a gift exchange idea! I would luuuurve me some british treats and would send any Canadians abroad a stash of maple sugar and Bretons haha! 

Got everything crossed for you laska honey and hoping it's all a weird dating thing or something.

And wow I'm thinking of our bed rest girls too! Sounds like it would be heaven until you actually have to do it. Maybe we can come up with things to do for you to pass the time.... I will go first...so... If it was me on bedrest I would..
1) read the Harry potter books
2) teach myself to knit or crochet
3) write my Christmas cards ready to post (ok that's not great fun, but I send them in feb every year...)

I'm kind of intrigued to see what other suggestions you get now!!!


----------



## mummy3

Swampmaiden, yup, I'm in North county, Rancho Bernardo! MIL lives in Clairemont, close enough and far enough lol but we're there pretty regular :) Are you delivering at scripps memorial? San Diego is such a beautiful place:thumbup:

cmr01 :happydance: Will you find out the gender or go team yellow?

It'll be a lot of fun to find things to send:haha:

Laska, are you newly off any birth control like the pill or implant etc? That might put off ovulation while your cycles are getting back in sync


----------



## DrMum

mummy3 said:


> Anyone have any tips for dealing with stomach ulcer/gastritis? I'm having a flare up from using ibuprofen when I'm not meant to (due to the tooth that needs out but dentist needs OB letter to even do it under local:wacko: ) and my usual meds aren't helping much. The sickness isn't helping either I don't think.
> 
> :

Zantac or omeprazole are supposed to be safe to take in pregnancy. I'm pretty sure you can buy both over the counter in the US or ask your OB. 

Hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I would probably just spend an embarrassing amount of time on Facebook  Maybe knit some baby stuff. And I'd spend way too much money on Kindle books. And probably do a lot of virtual baby shopping online, looking at nurseries and such.


----------



## DrMum

Actually I would also work out Pinterest and start gathering cool pictures of things I like! I'm a bit rubbish with IT based things though...! I'm old haha!


----------



## mummy3

Honestly drmum it starts off with all the great ideas and usually ends up laying around watching tv:sleep: And online lol:haha:

Thanks, I have protonix and sucralfate and some mast cell stabilizing stuff but its not doing much! I managed to get an appointment to see my pcp tomorrow 8am, now to see if can get out the door that early! Ulcers suck!!! I got my first as a young teenager:wacko:


----------



## mummy3

What are you supposed to do with pinterest?


----------



## Laska5

mummy3 said:


> Laska, are you newly off any birth control like the pill or implant etc? That might put off ovulation while your cycles are getting back in sync

I had Mirena removed back in March after almost 5 years- had 3 cycles before I received my BFP- but never tempted so I really have no idea what my ovulation dates were. I'm hoping thats just what it is, having such a high hcg seems really reassuring but tomorrow's blood draw will have more answers hopefully- but won't get those results Thursday morning & I have to work that day- not looking forward to that!


----------



## DrMum

Mummy3, I'm soooo the wrong person to ask, but I believe you "pin" pictures of things you like, or recipes or ideas and then other people can see things too. So I'm guessing I would start out looking at nursery ideas etc and end up pinning post natal diets and spanx haha!


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy3 said:


> What are you supposed to do with pinterest?

It's kind of like bookmarking websites, but instead of being saved on your browser on your computer, it's on the website, so you can access it from everywhere. It's nice because you can sort all your pinned pages so you can have a recipes board and a baby stuff board and a home decor board or whatever. Very handy if you have a habit of seeing sites, saying "That's so cool! I have to remember that!" and immediately forgetting...

Your friends can follow you, and you can follow your friends, too, so you can look through each others pins and get ideas and recipes and stuff.


----------



## DrMum

MrsKChicago said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> What are you supposed to do with pinterest?
> 
> It's kind of like bookmarking websites, but instead of being saved on your browser on your computer, it's on the website, so you can access it from everywhere. It's nice because you can sort all your pinned pages so you can have a recipes board and a baby stuff board and a home decor board or whatever. Very handy if you have a habit of seeing sites, saying "That's so cool! I have to remember that!" and immediately forgetting...
> 
> Your friends can follow you, and you can follow your friends, too, so you can look through each others pins and get ideas and recipes and stuff.Click to expand...

I knew someone smarter than me would know! Thanks mrs k!


----------



## missfrick

I would love to take part in some sort of exchange! No idea what I'd send from Canada, but I think it would still be fun!


----------



## mummy3

Laska that would make sense in a lot of ways, did you do a lot of tests when you did your first bfp or not? Trying to make sense of the dates:hugs: Don't envy you working with all the stress!:hugs:

So kind of an online scrapbook? I went to look at it and it looks cool but also complicated lol. Might need to get a list of cars up, going to have to get a bigger one:dohh:


----------



## mummy3

I've heard about Poutine being very good from a Canadian friend, not sure how that would ship though!


----------



## DrMum

mummy3 said:


> I've heard about Poutine being very good from a Canadian friend, not sure how that would ship though!

I'm guessing not good, but we could always pin the recipe on your new Pinterest board!! :haha:


----------



## Laska5

pintrest is a lot of fun but be careful with all your pinning if you haven't announced. Anyone who is 'following' you will see all your baby pins & start wondering!! I had someone ask me a lot time ago (way before I was even considering having a baby) if I was pregnant because of a couple pins. hah!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a board titled "All my friends are pregnant" for just that reason. I've had it for awhile, and I do use it for gift ideas, but I've also pinned some things that I like. You can have a few secret boards, too, and I started a baby board once I actually got pregnant, because I can only get away with so many cribs in a board that's supposed to be about my friends ;)


----------



## mkyerby16

I too have a secret baby board on Pinterst that no one else can see. I'm really not that into Pinterst though, just kinda got one to see what it was all about.


----------



## swampmaiden

mummy3 said:


> Are you delivering at scripps memorial? San Diego is such a beautiful place:thumbup:

No, I'm not doing the hospital route... I got pretty disillusioned off the big business called hospitals while going through my miscarriages, and I've been through several doctors that were less than helpful. I'm totally over it.

This time, I'm having a midwife and I'm giving birth in a Birth Center.

Plus I've heard so many terrible stories of doctors rushing women through labor, inducing them willy nilly with Pitocin just so the doctor wouldnt miss his dinner plans, or because it was late and the doctor wanted to go home... its such bs...

So I'm just hoping that this pregnancy goes uncomplicated, because if I had to actually get an OB, I'd likely go to a private practice rather than some mega-hospital complex where they don't tell you how much anything costs until you get a bill in the mail weeks later for some ungodly amount

Yes, you can tell i have an opinion on hospitals lol


----------



## Laska5

mummy3 said:


> Laska that would make sense in a lot of ways, did you do a lot of tests when you did your first bfp or not? Trying to make sense of the dates:hugs: Don't envy you working with all the stress!:hugs:

I appreciate it! I'm trying to make sense of it all too! 

I had taken 4 tests total, 2 the week before I got my BFP that were negative & 2 the day of my BFP. Two days later I had an HCG done. I don't remember what the results were either 240 or 420 - either way they were in normal range for the 4ish weeks that I thought I was at the time.


----------



## cmr01

Mummy3 I think we will find out but I want it to be a surprise still. I think I read on here about someone having the ultrasound tech writing the gender down and then having a surprise that way. I wanted to do that and have a bbq with the fam and have silly string. I was going to talk to my sister if she'll help plan and have a photographer there to capture the familys expressions when we start spraying to find out the gender.


----------



## mkyerby16

cmr01 said:


> Mummy3 I think we will find out but I want it to be a surprise still. I think I read on here about someone having the ultrasound tech writing the gender down and then having a surprise that way. I wanted to do that and have a bbq with the fam and have silly string. I was going to talk to my sister if she'll help plan and have a photographer there to capture the familys expressions when we start spraying to find out the gender.

That's what I'm doing! I'm having the tech put it in an envelope and giving it to my sister to plan a surprise (it will make her feel good to be a part of everything).


----------



## Kaiecee

i want to get the envelope thting done too but i think it will be too hard for me not to look


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm too impatient. I wanna know as soon as I can know!


----------



## Teilana

I still haven't decided what I'm going to do about finding out. On one hand I want to find out so I can plan (and if it's a girl say I told you so to DH) but on the other I want a delivery surprise. More than likely I will end up finding out though at the u/s.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I also want to do a gender reveal! I'm going to be do anxious to know though, it's going to be hard. I just found out though that my husband won't be able to go to the gender ultrasound, do that will make it a little easier to wait and find out together =) 
I'm not sure how I'm going to reveal though. There are so many cute ideas! I really like the spectacle that the balloons in the box makes, but it seems like it's become really popular...


----------



## Loozle

I really like the idea of the gift box exchange :thumbup: although I have no idea what anyone would want from the uk, other than Penguins of course :haha:

I'm far too impatient to do any sort of special gender reveal. I'm planning to get a private scan at 16 weeks to find out too. To be honest, I actually don't know anyone that has done a special gender reveal here in the uk? 

Laska, when you get a chance, can you change my edd to the 3rd please? It was changed at my scan last week, hopefully it sticks there now and doesn't have to change again at the 12 week scan :dohh:


----------



## frenchie35

It seems so far off, but we should do a secret santa! There are lots of yummy things like pastries here in France, but I'm trying to think of things that would ship well...

In terms of wanting a birth surprise, no matter whether you know the sex or not, the birth is a unique experience, and meeting your little one for the first time is quite the surprise in itself. I'm with MrsK, I can't wait to know if it's a boy/girl!


----------



## Bowmans

Secret Santa sounds a fun idea

Managed to get my scan brought forward by 1 week thanks ruthb. Now 2 weeks on Tuesday at 13 weeks rather than 14 weeks :happydance:

FXd everything is ok so I can share this secret arghhh. :happydance:


----------



## chrislo4

frenchie35 said:


> It seems so far off, but we should do a secret santa! There are lots of yummy things like pastries here in France, but I'm trying to think of things that would ship well...

Sounds like a fab idea!!! Love secret santa.


----------



## Bookity

I'm in a wonderful group on Facebook which came together with some ladies in my last November group here. We are about half UK and half other and have done various sweets exchanges and a secret Santa. It's really wonderful fun!

popular UK sweets have been Jaffa cakes, hobnobs, and flapjacks (I think). I've not heard of penguins, but they sound good too!

UK girls had a fascination with peeps!

I'd love to take part in an exchange but not financially a good idea right now. Hopefully when it rolls around though.


----------



## bucherwurm

I have my big appointment in an hour from now. I'm nervous. I hope things go ok. I have to work afterwards, so I hope it's smooth sailing. I probably won't be able to update until this evening.
Hope everyone has a good day/night depending on where you are.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! I know I've not been on much lately. We got back from vacation this weekend and then I started back to work after having the whole summer off! Congrats to any new comers and I'm sorry for those who have had losses. I've not had any more bleeding since the 26th of July but I'm still a ball of nerves going into my ultrasound today. 2 1\2 more hours to go....I may throw up! The gift exchange is a neat idea. I would have to hold off until around October since I won't get paid until the end of September. I switched school systems and that was the one downfall, but there are many perks ;)


----------



## twinkie2

Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you today Laska! :hugs:


----------



## Menelly

I think the idea of Secret Santa sounds awesome! That'll let everyone have time to get some money together, and we could do it in Nov or so? Those who plan on knowing gender would know by then, etc. :) That's an awesome idea!


----------



## mummy3

Secret Santa is an awesome idea!!:happydance: Is it bad to want to start shopping for it now??:haha:

Swampmaiden, that totally makes sense:hugs: I didn't know they had a birth center here, that's so cool! DO they do gas and air? Really miss that stuff!! I cant do the home birth or midwife route but I do have a really good OB who's very pro natural, she's even concidering my VBAC plan (I did 2 vaginal, then a c section for preavia then a VBAC and then a C section for abruption) which is a big deal here! She's a private OB too, so if it does come to it I can always pass along her info:thumbup: Really hope the VBAC can happen, C sections are not fun and my babies do 4cm to out in 15 mins :rofl: way easier!!

Uk things ermmmm, those hippos, the kinder ones, green hula hoops, proper dairy milk:haha: When I send my friends packages from over here they usually want reeses peanut butter things, Cheetos and the seasonal gummy candies, Oh and peeps yes!! so any requests now so can get a good idea ready:thumbup:

French macaroons :haha: 

Bucherworm, thinking of you today, please update:hugs:

Laska, I got speaking to a longtime bnb friend last night, she had a pregnancy where she conceived twice a fair bit apart, from what I understand a month or so:wacko: Its pretty rare I think but then to actually speak to someone who has had that happen makes you wonder! Got everything crossed hun, we're all here for you:hugs::hugs:

Okies getting told to hurry:wacko:


----------



## bdb84

Anyone else's boobs not as sore lately? For a while just putting on a t-shirt was incredibly sensitive, but now I don't notice it. My exhaustion is still out of control, though. I had to force myself out of bed at 9 this morning.

Also- does anyone else have any intuition regarding the gender of their baby? With DS, I knew right away. I even bought boy clothes before my gender scan. With DD, I was hopeful that it was a girl, but since her pregnancy was so identical to DS's, I thought she was another boy. With this one, I'm not too strongly convinced of either gender (yet), but I am leaning girl for some reason.


----------



## bucherwurm

Well, I survived my physical and pap. I had to get my blood drawn today, which I knew about. Only one vial versus the 8 last time, so I don't feel faint this time. It wasn't too bad. The nurse was in the room, and the doctor talked to me the whole time. Commenting on my tattoos. He let me get dressed before we did 20 questions about health and things, which was nice. 
I have to call on Friday to check my blood results for the thyroid. I guess it was right on the border, and he normally wouldn't be to worried, but he wants to make sure everything is perfect with me for the pregnancy. I also told them about the midwife and they were happy for me about that. I have one more visit at the doctor the beginning of September. I might get to hear the heartbeat then.
I have a few minutes at home to eat some lunch before I have to leave for work.


----------



## cmr01

mummy3 said:


> Secret Santa is an awesome idea!!:happydance: Is it bad to want to start shopping for it now??:haha:
> 
> Swampmaiden, that totally makes sense:hugs: I didn't know they had a birth center here, that's so cool! DO they do gas and air? Really miss that stuff!! I cant do the home birth or midwife route but I do have a really good OB who's very pro natural, she's even concidering my VBAC plan (I did 2 vaginal, then a c section for preavia then a VBAC and then a C section for abruption) which is a big deal here! She's a private OB too, so if it does come to it I can always pass along her info:thumbup: Really hope the VBAC can happen, C sections are not fun and my babies do 4cm to out in 15 mins :rofl: way easier!!
> 
> Uk things ermmmm, those hippos, the kinder ones, green hula hoops, proper dairy milk:haha: When I send my friends packages from over here they usually want reeses peanut butter things, Cheetos and the seasonal gummy candies, Oh and peeps yes!! so any requests now so can get a good idea ready:thumbup:
> 
> French macaroons :haha:
> 
> Bucherworm, thinking of you today, please update:hugs:
> 
> Laska, I got speaking to a longtime bnb friend last night, she had a pregnancy where she conceived twice a fair bit apart, from what I understand a month or so:wacko: Its pretty rare I think but then to actually speak to someone who has had that happen makes you wonder! Got everything crossed hun, we're all here for you:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Okies getting told to hurry:wacko:

Oh i love surprises, id say id be happy to try anything that you guys have in the UK that we dont have in the US. But I do like the idea of letting us all know if you like certain things to let us all know what to put in the goody box's. This just sounds like so much fun.



bdb84 said:


> Anyone else's boobs not as sore lately? For a while just putting on a t-shirt was incredibly sensitive, but now I don't notice it. My exhaustion is still out of control, though. I had to force myself out of bed at 9 this morning.
> 
> Also- does anyone else have any intuition regarding the gender of their baby? With DS, I knew right away. I even bought boy clothes before my gender scan. With DD, I was hopeful that it was a girl, but since her pregnancy was so identical to DS's, I thought she was another boy. With this one, I'm not too strongly convinced of either gender (yet), but I am leaning girl for some reason.


For me I think im convinced its a girl. This pregnancy is just so different than DS, im breaking out all the time. I swear its a little brat sucking the life out of me already lol. And I have bought girl stuff already too. A cute play pen for 3 bucks brand new!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Milky Bars! They're hard to find here. Mmmm, delicious. And the eclairs candy, with the chocolate covered in caramel.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh my, I was away for a few days and it's so hard to get caught up! I hope everyone is doing well!

Laska, I am thinking of you! xx


----------



## missfrick

Woke up with a super sore throat, hard to breathe, and I think my neck glands are swollen... Is this dangerous for the baby?


----------



## smawfl

Hope everyone is keeping well, sorry to those with losses and good luck to those awaiting scans!

I finally received my appointment for my 12 weeks scan - I'll be 12+6 which is ages away so I've booked in for a private scan this Saturday.

My symptoms have pretty much disappeared lately so it's been playing on my mind, think I just need the reassurance everything is ok and to see a little heartbeat!

My gut instinct is another girl again :) But we'll be staying team :yellow:


----------



## smawfl

missfrick said:


> Woke up with a super sore throat, hard to breathe, and I think my neck glands are swollen... Is this dangerous for the baby?

No you should be fine. Be careful with the medication you might take as some may not be safe in pregnancy


----------



## MrsKChicago

You know, The Bump could have found a more attractive fruit comparison than prunes. I enjoy prunes, but they are not a pretty food...


----------



## smawfl

MrsKChicago said:


> You know, The Bump could have found a more attractive fruit comparison than prunes. I enjoy prunes, but they are not a pretty food...

:haha::haha: 

Snap due date buddy!

I eat prunes / prune juice as a ahem dietary necessity - not for pleasure!! :dohh:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Ladies, 

I have been following the thread but this is my first post here. 

Laska I wanted to let you know that you have been in my thoughts and I am really hoping for a good outcome for you! :hugs:

Missfrick- I got really sick with DS1 right after I got my BFP. Besides being really annoying because I couldn't take any of the over-the-counter stuff I normally would have there were no other problems. I think it will really depend on what you end up having. Maybe some mild throat lozenges and see how it goes in the next couple of days, if it gets substanially worse or you get scared call your doc or a med hotline or something.


----------



## MrsKChicago

smawfl said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> You know, The Bump could have found a more attractive fruit comparison than prunes. I enjoy prunes, but they are not a pretty food...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> Snap due date buddy!
> 
> I eat prunes / prune juice as a ahem dietary necessity - not for pleasure!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Since when are prunes and inch and a half anyway? That's more strawberry sized, if you ask me.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope you feel better soon, MissFrick. I can't take most cold medicines even when I'm not sick (I have a terrible reaction to one of the most commonly used drugs), and being limited to cough drops makes them so much worse. Talk to your doctor about what teas are ok, and then drink lots with honey, make sure you have cough drops, take a Tylenol if the pain really starts to get to you, and try to rest. If you think allergies might be contributing, Benadryl and Claritin are safe, just don't accidentally take Claritin D. I don't think even a bad cold holds any risk for the baby, just lots of discomfort for mama.


----------



## DentDoc16

The gift exchange sounds fun! =)


----------



## BMcDonald89

chrislo4 said:


> frenchie35 said:
> 
> 
> It seems so far off, but we should do a secret santa! There are lots of yummy things like pastries here in France, but I'm trying to think of things that would ship well...
> 
> Sounds like a fab idea!!! Love secret santa.Click to expand...

I like this too! I'm in.


----------



## ladybrown33

I am definitely willing to participate in a secret santa, just let me know...


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Secret Santa?! What have I missed here?!


----------



## frenchie35

During my last pregnancy my job was working with little ones, so I was sick basically all fall and winter! I didn't take anything other than lozenges, but DD turned out big and healthy! She actually didn't have her first cold until she was about a year and a half, so maybe she got some extra antibodies while she was in there? Oh, and the breastfeeding didn't hurt!

Unfortunately I don't think macaroons would stand up to the (sometimes) 3-week shipping time. Maybe if I sent some to the UK they would make it under a week? Otherwise we have some really amazing chocolate here, but it's from Swiss and Belgian traditions. I didn't know that I liked dark chocolate until I tried the "real" stuff. Oh, and the Nutella.... can't keep it in the house!


----------



## BMcDonald89

frenchie35 said:


> During my last pregnancy my job was working with little ones, so I was sick basically all fall and winter! I didn't take anything other than lozenges, but DD turned out big and healthy! She actually didn't have her first cold until she was about a year and a half, so maybe she got some extra antibodies while she was in there? Oh, and the breastfeeding didn't hurt!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think macaroons would stand up to the (sometimes) 3-week shipping time. Maybe if I sent some to the UK they would make it under a week? Otherwise we have some really amazing chocolate here, but it's from Swiss and Belgian traditions. I didn't know that I liked dark chocolate until I tried the "real" stuff. Oh, and the Nutella.... can't keep it in the house!

This momma loves nutella!


----------



## HopefulInNL

MrsKChicago said:


> Hope you feel better soon, MissFrick. I can't take most cold medicines even when I'm not sick (I have a terrible reaction to one of the most commonly used drugs), and being limited to cough drops makes them so much worse. Talk to your doctor about what teas are ok, and then drink lots with honey, make sure you have cough drops, take a Tylenol if the pain really starts to get to you, and try to rest. If you think allergies might be contributing, Benadryl and Claritin are safe, just don't accidentally take Claritin D. I don't think even a bad cold holds any risk for the baby, just lots of discomfort for mama.

I have been battling a cold for over 3 weeks now. I went to the doctor on Sunday just to be sure the cough hasnt turned into bronchitis or pneumonia. Luckily it hasnt, but the coughing is out of control! I even called the nurse again yesterday and had her reassure me the coughing isnt hurting the baby. She said the baby is safe in there and not affected at all. But, I am unable to take any meds because she told me that even the meds that are pregnancy safe are not recommended until after 12 weeks because now is such a crucial time for brain development. So, Ive been told to rest, drink lots of water and gargle with warm salt water. Im not kidding you, my cough is terriblemy abs feel like Ive just done thousands of sit ups! :sad1:&#61516;

Oh, and I LOVE the secret santa idea! :xmas6:


----------



## MrsKChicago

HopefulInNL said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, MissFrick. I can't take most cold medicines even when I'm not sick (I have a terrible reaction to one of the most commonly used drugs), and being limited to cough drops makes them so much worse. Talk to your doctor about what teas are ok, and then drink lots with honey, make sure you have cough drops, take a Tylenol if the pain really starts to get to you, and try to rest. If you think allergies might be contributing, Benadryl and Claritin are safe, just don't accidentally take Claritin D. I don't think even a bad cold holds any risk for the baby, just lots of discomfort for mama.
> 
> I have been battling a cold for over 3 weeks now. I went to the doctor on Sunday just to be sure the cough hasnt turned into bronchitis or pneumonia. Luckily it hasnt, but the coughing is out of control! I even called the nurse again yesterday and had her reassure me the coughing isnt hurting the baby. She said the baby is safe in there and not affected at all. But, I am unable to take any meds because she told me that even the meds that are pregnancy safe are not recommended until after 12 weeks because now is such a crucial time for brain development. So, Ive been told to rest, drink lots of water and gargle with warm salt water. Im not kidding you, my cough is terriblemy abs feel like Ive just done thousands of sit ups! :sad1:&#61516;
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE the secret santa idea! :xmas6:Click to expand...

For what it's worth, my midwife is ok with occasional Tylenol and Claritin even in the first trimester. I don't think she'd want me drugging myself up every day, but sometimes you have to do something. I guess it just comes down to personal comfort level.


----------



## HopefulInNL

I have given in to the Tylenol...I'm thinking more along the lines of the cold meds :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ah, yeah. I have no idea on the cold meds. I'm pretty sure dextromethorphan is actually made of pure evil  Then again, it makes me want to curl up in a little ball in a dark room, so I guess baby's in the ideal position to deal with it! ;)


----------



## missfrick

Thanks Ladies! I just wasn't sure if I should be heading to the clinic or what, but I guess I'll wait a bit and see if it passes. I have definitely given into the Tylenol a few times, especially in the first 6 weeks when I was having really bad headaches daily. As for cold meds, I can't take any of the DM stuff anyhow, because it doesn't play nice with my other medications, so I don't have to worry about accidentally taking something I shouldn't be.


----------



## lsd2721

So, there are quite a few of you in California, is there anyone from the south?!


----------



## button05

Please could my due date be changed to 21st March, just had an early scan and so happy to see little one with a really strong heartbeat and all looking great!


----------



## chrislo4

BMcDonald89 said:


> frenchie35 said:
> 
> 
> During my last pregnancy my job was working with little ones, so I was sick basically all fall and winter! I didn't take anything other than lozenges, but DD turned out big and healthy! She actually didn't have her first cold until she was about a year and a half, so maybe she got some extra antibodies while she was in there? Oh, and the breastfeeding didn't hurt!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think macaroons would stand up to the (sometimes) 3-week shipping time. Maybe if I sent some to the UK they would make it under a week? Otherwise we have some really amazing chocolate here, but it's from Swiss and Belgian traditions. I didn't know that I liked dark chocolate until I tried the "real" stuff. Oh, and the Nutella.... can't keep it in the house!
> 
> This momma loves nutella!Click to expand...

Omg me tooooo. Give me a spoon and im a very happy lady!!!

I genuinely don't know how it happened but I ate a whole bag (medium size) of Malteasers tonight


----------



## Bookity

Robitussin is on my list of acceptable meds for cough, but it has to be plain, not DM. I had a nasty cold in my last pregnancy. Coughing so much I swore I must have cracked a rib, couldn't find any plain robitussin. Doc said all I could do was saline spray for my nose. Torture!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

What's in plain Robitussin? If it's just guaifenesine (that's my guess, if it's not DM), that's the same as plain Mucinex, for future reference.


----------



## lsd2721

OMG, I looooove Malteasers. We don't get them here but husbands parents in Australia send care packages and we rip through them so quickly. I know Whoppers are the equivalent but they're just not as good!! I know what I'll be asking for in our next care package!


----------



## missfrick

Bookity said:


> Robitussin is on my list of acceptable meds for cough, but it has to be plain, not DM. I had a nasty cold in my last pregnancy. Coughing so much I swore I must have cracked a rib, couldn't find any plain robitussin. Doc said all I could do was saline spray for my nose. Torture!!!

Oh that just reminded me I should use my Neti Pot it would probably help my sinuses a lot!


----------



## DentDoc16

I keep having headaches everyday and taking Tylenol, but now I'm starting to wonder how much Tylenol is okay? I've take 1-2 pills for the last few days now.


----------



## swampmaiden

missfrick said:


> Woke up with a super sore throat, hard to breathe, and I think my neck glands are swollen... Is this dangerous for the baby?

No, I don't think so.. you probably just caught a nasty bug.. I know pregnancy supresses the imune system, so its easier to catch colds/flus and it take like 2x as long to get rid of them. I myself am barely starting to recover from bronchitus that turned into a nasty cold.. being sick on top of working and being in first tri... no fun


----------



## swampmaiden

Yes.. I replied before I read the other posts, but I too have been coughing like crazy, its gross and Im getting a headache and ab workout from it all.

As for candy.. I guess Im not much of a candy person.. I dont eat nutella nor whoppers or anything.. we've had the same pint of ice cream in the freezer for like a month now.. but potatoes chips go fast and so do the cup o noodles. Guess Im more of a salty lass than a sweetie pie lol

But I have been craving chocolate bon bons now.. even a Klondike bar would be good


----------



## bdb84

I think I'm the only one who doesn't like Nutella. 



lsd2721 said:


> So, there are quite a few of you in California, is there anyone from the south?!

I live in very deep South Texas. Does that count?


----------



## Loozle

bdb84 said:


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't like Nutella.

Nope, I don't either! I don't like any nuts at all, I think it ruins chocolate.. 

I hope I don't get banned from the March-mallows for that comment :haha:


----------



## HopefulInNL

Loozle said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only one who doesn't like Nutella.
> 
> Nope, I don't either! I don't like any nuts at all, I think it ruins chocolate..
> 
> I hope I don't get banned from the March-mallows for that comment :haha:Click to expand...

haha. I'm not a fan of Nutella either.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm usually more of a salty craver, but I've had a sweet tooth since getting pregnant. I haven't really wanted much chocolate, though. Only as a little highlight, like on a chocolate covered banana. I don't think I'd enjoy a plain chocolate bar very much right now.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Ohh secret Santa sounds fun! I am in Australia so lots of yummy things from down under like maltesers, timtams, Vegemite!!


----------



## ladybrown33

lsd2721 said:


> So, there are quite a few of you in California, is there anyone from the south?!

I am in Florida is that south enough for you?

As for Nutella I have never had any before though I'm not a fan of peanut butter so I just leave all nut butters alone


----------



## swampmaiden

Nutella is a chocolate hazelnut spread whose main base is palm oil.. not to rain on the parade, but palm oil is not only bad for you but theres some serious environmental damage going on in the regions of the world where they farm palms for the oil.. in general, its best to avoid any products containing palm oil..

.. and bdb84, you probably didnt see the post right above you, but Im no fan of nutella either.. tho I do like the IDEA of it, just hard to find a similar product with better ingredients

what i miss the most.. what really satisfies any sweet tooth I may have... is red wine... I really really miss drinking red red wine :(


----------



## Menelly

Loozle said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only one who doesn't like Nutella.
> 
> Nope, I don't either! I don't like any nuts at all, I think it ruins chocolate..
> 
> I hope I don't get banned from the March-mallows for that comment :haha:Click to expand...

I'm with ya too. Nuts are a very good way to ruin perfectly good chocolate. ;)


----------



## ruthb

swampmaiden said:


> Nutella is a chocolate hazelnut spread whose main base is palm oil.. not to rain on the parade, but palm oil is not only bad for you but theres some serious environmental damage going on in the regions of the world where they farm palms for the oil.. in general, its best to avoid any products containing palm oil..
> 
> .. and bdb84, you probably didnt see the post right above you, but Im no fan of nutella either.. tho I do like the IDEA of it, just hard to find a similar product with better ingredients
> 
> what i miss the most.. what really satisfies any sweet tooth I may have... is red wine... I really really miss drinking red red wine :(


Snap on the red wine, i just love having one glass and a bath. I bought some non alcoholic red wine the other day, bad move! Worst thing ive ever tasted!


----------



## lsd2721

Yes, Florida and South Texas definitely count!! I'm in Mississippi. 

I myself miss having a glass of champagne in my hot bath! I LOVE hot baths. Warm bath is just not the same.


----------



## mommasquirrel

When I get a dry cough I make myself a hot cup of water with lemon and honey. It helps. I also use vicks vapor rub to help with congestion. My auntswears by mint tea to help with nausea but I haven't tried it yet.
We will be moving to Florida sometime in September. It will be interesting switching doctors. 
Im defin interested in the gift exchange. We should set a dollar limit. Like 15 or 20 dollars.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I finally booked my first trimester genetic screening. I can't do it at the midwives, unfortunately. So in three weeks I get another good peek at the little duckling :) Hopefully that makes up for them taking more blood...

Just waiting for DH to pick me up, and we're going to dinner with mom to tell her she's getting another grandbaby. Exciting!


----------



## mummy3

Congrats on all scans:thumbup:

Laska thinking of you today hun:hugs:

Colds suck, a lot of things are safe, always best to ask your OB though. hot lemon and honey is always good:thumbup:

Have fun this evening mrsK :happydance:

Malteasers are soooooo good:haha:

Been along day here, got some ranitidine to try for the ulcer, had bloods taken, no anaemia, HCG 160k+ and thyroid going crazy, tsh has tanked again and the t3 and 4 are rising so have to go back to endocrinology and see about going back on meds. Have to go to my OB tomorrow and I kind of don't want to:coffee:

What is everyone having for main meals? Need some ideas!!


----------



## mummy3

I keep forgetting and do hot bath, must have strange temperature regulation but have cold showers:haha:

How do we decide who gets who for the secret santa?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

OMG!! I found it, I found it!!! After a week of searching I found babies HB on my doppler. On the right side with HB between 170-180bpm. Now I can puke with a smile!!

I just had to share!!!


----------



## Bookity

Secret Santa generator. 

https://www.drawnames.com/secret-santa-generator


----------



## lsd2721

So today I haven't felt so terrible as I normally do, except for a bit of light cramping this morning. I took advantage of it and completely cleaned my house! Now I am starting to worry that maybe something is wrong! UGH! I really hate this roller coaster. We can never just be happy when we're feeling great! haha


----------



## curlykate

lsd2721 said:


> Yes, Florida and South Texas definitely count!! I'm in Mississippi.
> 
> I myself miss having a glass of champagne in my hot bath! I LOVE hot baths. Warm bath is just not the same.

I agree. A warm bath is just not the same. I had a warm bath tonight, and I didn't stay in it too long, despite wanting to relax. I just want a really hot, relaxing bubble bath!!

I had a pretty good day today. My nausea stayed away for most of the day, until I made the stupid decision to eat McDonalds for lunch. Then my afternoon was horrible. :dohh: now I'm just trying to stay awake at least until my 4 year old falls asleep. :haha: then I'll be running to bed to crash and hopefully wake up feeling rested in the morning. (I know, I'm dreaming. That'll never happen!!)


----------



## Bookity

I had a great day yesterday and a great morning, then this afternoon I've been sick twice and lost all energy. Want the day over. FX my kiddos go to bed easily tonight.


----------



## mummy3

That santa generator is genius:thumbup:

Foxy that's brilliant!!:happydance: Wonder if its a boy or a girl, my fast ones were boys, do you have any leanings to what baby is?

Yeah, first tri is a rollercoaster and it gives the same feeling of being on a rollercoaster :sick:


----------



## Bookity

I feel this one is a boy because that is what I would find most shocking so I figure the trend will continue.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

mummy3 said:


> That santa generator is genius:thumbup:
> 
> Foxy that's brilliant!!:happydance: Wonder if its a boy or a girl, my fast ones were boys, do you have any leanings to what baby is?
> 
> Yeah, first tri is a rollercoaster and it gives the same feeling of being on a rollercoaster :sick:

Thank you. Going of symptoms alone I would have to say boy as I never had morning sickness anything like this with my girls. Going of the heart rate I would have to say girl as both of my girl pregnancies had high heart beats. I am to hesitant to guess as I don't want to be disappointed, I will love him or her all I can hope for is a healthy happy baby.


----------



## cmr01

ruthb said:


> swampmaiden said:
> 
> 
> Nutella is a chocolate hazelnut spread whose main base is palm oil.. not to rain on the parade, but palm oil is not only bad for you but theres some serious environmental damage going on in the regions of the world where they farm palms for the oil.. in general, its best to avoid any products containing palm oil..
> 
> .. and bdb84, you probably didnt see the post right above you, but Im no fan of nutella either.. tho I do like the IDEA of it, just hard to find a similar product with better ingredients
> 
> what i miss the most.. what really satisfies any sweet tooth I may have... is red wine... I really really miss drinking red red wine :(
> 
> 
> Snap on the red wine, i just love having one glass and a bath. I bought some non alcoholic red wine the other day, bad move! Worst thing ive ever tasted!Click to expand...


I know you said it tasted bad but where did you get non alcoholic wine? I love my wine. Lol my hubbys grandma strictly told me I can ONLY have 1 drink. No more!! It made me laugh with her facial expressions.


----------



## mummy3

Its going to be exciting finding out:cloud9: Its an interesting sign that the symptoms are different! 

Bookity that's very good logic:haha:

Wouldn't non alcoholic wine be grape juice?


----------



## twinkie2

mummy3 said:


> Wouldn't non alcoholic wine be grape juice?

:rofl: not sure if u meant this to be funny, but I think it's hilarious!


----------



## Menelly

That was exactly my thought. Isn't it grape juice?


----------



## missfrick

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Told mom over dinner. It was very fun :D

She was kind of harping on Bro and SIL about my 10 month old nephew and technology (as in, he should have MORE MORE MORE of it), so I waited for a pause and interrupted. 

Me: Speaking of babies and technology, I have some photos you might want to see (Hands over ultrasound photos)

Mom: What's this? Where did you get these? (She assumes it's nephew's ultrasound)

Me: Well, they took this probe....

Everyone but mom laughs hysterically. Mom looks confused...

Go around in circles for a minute with everyone talking over each other til DH leans over and points to my name on the ultrasound.

Mom: I'M GOING TO BE A GRANDMA AGAIN???

And so on... It was hilarious. Just as excited about the second grandbaby as the first :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a fun new symptom this week, too. I've had a hint of it but it's really apparent now. Butt pain. Google says it's probably pelvic girdle pain as everything stretches out, but it feels like I've been sitting on a hard board for 6 hours instead of a squishy couch. Nobody ever talks about butt pain...


----------



## swampmaiden

Foxycleopatra said:


> OMG!! I found it, I found it!!! After a week of searching I found babies HB on my doppler. On the right side with HB between 170-180bpm. Now I can puke with a smile!!
> 
> I just had to share!!!


thats freaking hilarious!!! puke with a smile haha!


----------



## swampmaiden

twinkie2 said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't non alcoholic wine be grape juice?
> 
> :rofl: not sure if u meant this to be funny, but I think it's hilarious!Click to expand...


lol!!!!


----------



## swampmaiden

mrsKchicago, thats such a sweet story! i love lil pranks between family members, and happy reactions!! so this is your first baby?


----------



## MrsKChicago

swampmaiden said:


> mrsKchicago, thats such a sweet story! i love lil pranks between family members, and happy reactions!! so this is your first baby?

Yep, first baby, second grandbaby :)


----------



## Bookity

Lovely story MrsK!!

I messaged my brother the news. His response was less than thrilling. Made me want to punch him.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 36


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugh sorry Bookity! When we told my parents my dad said "You know what causes that right? " But you kinda have to know my dad and his sense of humor. He was actually trying to hide his grin and I think he's actually excited but he would never show it fully.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh geez, brothers


----------



## MrsKChicago

How could I forget the best part??? Pregnancy brain... Just after her "I'm gonna be a grandma again???" she leaned over to DH and said "What did you do to my daughter?!" It was hilarious!


----------



## cmr01

MrsKChicago said:


> How could I forget the best part??? Pregnancy brain... Just after her "I'm gonna be a grandma again???" she leaned over to DH and said "What did you do to my daughter?!" It was hilarious!

Oh my that's hilarious


----------



## Loozle

MrsKChicago said:


> How could I forget the best part??? Pregnancy brain... Just after her "I'm gonna be a grandma again???" she leaned over to DH and said "What did you do to my daughter?!" It was hilarious!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Morning ladies! Today I have my booking in appointment at the hospital, so I should have my notes later :happydance:
This evening, my mum is looking after the boys so that oh and I can go to the cinema. After catching up from last night on here, I'll definitely have to get some malteasers as a cinema snack!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Loozle said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> How could I forget the best part??? Pregnancy brain... Just after her "I'm gonna be a grandma again???" she leaned over to DH and said "What did you do to my daughter?!" It was hilarious!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Morning ladies! Today I have my booking in appointment at the hospital, so I should have my notes later :happydance:
> This evening, my mum is looking after the boys so that oh and I can go to the cinema. After catching up from last night on here, I'll definitely have to get some malteasers as a cinema snack!Click to expand...

It's nice to have a little time just the two of you isn't it? We only get that once a month when OH's dad has DD for the day. They have her this Saturday and OH and I are going to go to the cinema. I haven't been for ages, I think the last one I saw was the second hobbit movie.


----------



## frenchie35

Oh dear, Nutella is delicious but terrible for you. However it's sacred to the French. Most children eat it often for breakfast. Probably 90% of French children eat some form of chocolate for breakfast. All children's cereals are choco-flavored and hot chocolate is a staple. They would laugh at any American trying to tell them something is bad for them. My grandma-in-law tried to explain that Nutella is better than peanut butter since hazelnuts are better for you than peanuts... regardless of what else is in the mix!

For secret santa, someone (me, for example) could compile a list of those who want to do it and their snack/gender preferences. I'm not sure if the generator does that, but some might still have aversions or allergies and we should know what team (blue, pink or yellow) come December.


----------



## smawfl

frenchie35 said:


> Oh dear, Nutella is delicious but terrible for you.


I disagree, it has many good benefits.. I ate it religiously while breastfeeding.. its very good for milk supply :haha::haha:


----------



## NellyLou

Loozle said:


> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only one who doesn't like Nutella.
> 
> Nope, I don't either! I don't like any nuts at all, I think it ruins chocolate..
> 
> I hope I don't get banned from the March-mallows for that comment :haha:Click to expand...

I'm the same too! I hate nuts in chocolate bars!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

NellyLou said:


> Loozle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdb84 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only one who doesn't like Nutella.
> 
> Nope, I don't either! I don't like any nuts at all, I think it ruins chocolate..
> 
> I hope I don't get banned from the March-mallows for that comment :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same too! I hate nuts in chocolate bars!!!Click to expand...

Wait, Nutella doesn't have nuts? I don't get it?

I have a dentist appointment in a half hour & I'm freaking out. Can they take X-rays? I know they're bad, but someone told me dentists can take them? I'm so nervous because I know I'm gonna need a lot of work. I'm thinking about just getting a grill like Lil Wayne so I don't have to deal with cavities or anything anymore. What do you guys think?! Hahahahaha. :) Seriously though, if I wasn't pregnant, I would have taken a shot or 6 this morning.


----------



## Bookity

If there's no pressing reason for the x ray, they'd probably just put them off. If you really need one they might have a lead apron for shielding. It's such a small amount of radiation in any case, won't do any harm.


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, tell your dentist you're expecting. You shouldn't have xrays.

There are not chunky nuts in nutella, just hazelnuts mixed in. I don't like chunky nuts or nutty flavours in chocolate... except for reese's peanut butter cups :)


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugh sorry about the dentist, that stinks! I hate the dentist! As an xray tech please try to avoid xrays of any kind during pregnancy. However if you absolutely need them dental xrays are a very low dose, so I wouldn't worry too much as long as your shielded and they only take one or two. Actually the later on in pregnancy the better as radiation targets rapidly changing cells (and baby is obviously growing very quickly right now). No matter what your dentist/or a dr. says there is no garuntee that your baby will be fine as there's no "safe" amount of radiation proven. Not saying that to scare you, just pisses me off when Dr's lie to patients like that. Again tho a dental xray is the lowest amount so don't stress too much, just be sure they know your pregnant. I had to get one and a cavity re-filled the day I ovulated. Good luck!


----------



## Bowmans

Had a gush of brown/pinky watery blood - just waiting for doc to phone back after speaking to epu to book me in again :-(


----------



## NellyLou

Oh Bowmans, I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Bowmans

Hospital just called Scan booked 1145 tomorrow - FXd


----------



## twinkie2

Good luck bowmans, hope all is well!!! fx'd!


----------



## Laska5

Bowmans said:


> Hospital just called Scan booked 1145 tomorrow - FXd

Hope everything is ok! The wait is the hardest! 

I thought I was going to get my second hcg result back today but it didn't get sent to lab in time so I won't get the results until tomorrow. :(


----------



## chrislo4

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Bowmans.


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry Laska! I hate it when that happens :hugs:


----------



## Bowmans

Laska5 said:


> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> Hospital just called Scan booked 1145 tomorrow - FXd
> 
> Hope everything is ok! The wait is the hardest!
> 
> I thought I was going to get my second hcg result back today but it didn't get sent to lab in time so I won't get the results until tomorrow. :(Click to expand...

That's so frustrating every minute seems like an hour when u are in limbo like that. How are you feeling today?

I'm in bed now just going to rest not much else I can do until tomorrow


----------



## mummy3

Bowmans:hugs: I hope everything is ok:hugs:

Laska, that is so frustrating!!! Some labs do seem to take a lot longer than others, the one my OB uses can take a few days yet the one my primary used yesterday took 4 hours:coffee: Got everything crossed for you:hugs:

Mrsk I laughed and cried at your announcement:cloud9::happydance: Your mom is well funny!!!

Bookity, I don't doubt my MIL will say similar to your brother, just got to:dohh: and ignore them!!!:hugs:

My dentist (well oral surgeon as my jaw dislocates) wouldn't even remove a tooth under local without an OB letter so I can see them not doing x rays! Big hugs though:hugs: Dentists are scary!

All chocolate is good, I don't discriminate if it has nuts :rofl:

Got my OB this afternoon, started spotting pretty bad last night and assuming its the sch, got to get all the way to 3pm:coffee:

Talking of weird pains too, does anyone else have an on and off really sharp pain in the lower left side, sort of where the abdomen joins the top of the leg?


----------



## Bookity

frenchie35 said:


> For secret santa, someone (me, for example) could compile a list of those who want to do it and their snack/gender preferences. I'm not sure if the generator does that, but some might still have aversions or allergies and we should know what team (blue, pink or yellow) come December.

When my group did the exchange we didn't end up using that generator. Instead one member of the group kind of oversaw the whole thing and paired people up (because we wanted to make sure that people in the UK were paired with people outside the UK as much as was possible). So she knew who everyone had and her SS was no secret to her, but she was ok with that and the exchange went wonderfully! We were in a FB group at the time and had been for a while so we created a document where all the mamas listed their preferences for themselves and baby. Some packages were more geared to baby, some more to mom, just depended on what the SS wanted to send. Our kiddos were all about a year old when we did the exchange. Also in November, as after that shipping takes much longer in the holiday season.

So I think that if you are an organized kind of person and could spearhead the operation more power to you! :) Like I said, I'd love to participate, but don't know how finances are going to be. Also I think I would prefer to have a FB group going before that time because I like dealing with people's real faces and real names if I'm going to be sending and receiving mail.

Just my 2 cents. Hope it's helpful?


----------



## bdb84

Do any of you ever have days of zero symptoms? I'm having a morning of insecurity as I woke up nausea-free (I should be celebrating) and my boobs aren't all that sore.


----------



## MrsKChicago

bdb84 said:


> Do any of you ever have days of zero symptoms? I'm having a morning of insecurity as I woke up nausea-free (I should be celebrating) and my boobs aren't all that sore.

My symptoms started getting unpredictable sometime around 7 or 8 weeks. Some days they'd be normal, some days there'd be almost nothing going on, some days there'd be some fun new symptom or a previous symptom would stop. It seems to be a transition period. The only two symptoms that I have now that have been consistent for the past few weeks have been tiredness (partly because of crappy sleep), and heartburn almost every night at bedtime. Everything else ebbs and flows.


----------



## Bookity

OK, I'm not good at waiting. Trying to start a secret FB group (I've not announced so not taking the risk of even a closed group at the moment). I need at least one of your email addresses to add to the page before I can proceed.

So any volunteers? Who wants to be a March-mallow on facebook?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bookity said:


> OK, I'm not good at waiting. Trying to start a secret FB group (I've not announced so not taking the risk of even a closed group at the moment). I need at least one of your email addresses to add to the page before I can proceed.
> 
> So any volunteers? Who wants to be a March-mallow on facebook?!

I'm game. What do you need? The email I use on Facebook?


----------



## chrislo4

I'm not on Facebook anymore. I deactivated my account a few months ago


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, what you use to log in facebook. I think I can search by name too, but email would probably be easier unless your name is very unique!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My name is extremely unique, actually! None of you better stalk me ;) I'll pm you.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Bowmans said:


> Hospital just called Scan booked 1145 tomorrow - FXd


FX for you <3


So turns out, I have to have a root canal! I'm scared shitless!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Bookity
U can use mine too 

Email:[email protected]

Will probably be easier to follow


----------



## MrsKChicago

sn0wbunnie said:


> Bowmans said:
> 
> 
> Hospital just called Scan booked 1145 tomorrow - FXd
> 
> 
> FX for you <3
> 
> 
> So turns out, I have to have a root canal! I'm scared shitless!!!Click to expand...

Oh yuck! I'm sure it'll be fine, but it doesn't sound fun :(


----------



## ruthb

Hope everythings ok bowmans! Has it stopped now and are you getting any cramping at all? 

That sucks laska, if only these labs knew how ling 24h can seem to a girl in your situation! How are you feeling today anyways?

Someone asked about where i got the non alcoholic red wine from... it was just from asda in the non alcholic drinks section. Its not actually grape fruit its red wine where theyve actually removed the alcohol from it, the alcohol must be what made it taste nice! Non alcolic larger is nice though.


----------



## Bookity

OK girls. I can now add you by email address if you would like to provide it! Or search for "March-mallows" and request to join, but please identify yourselves!


----------



## DentDoc16

MrsKChicago said:


> I have a fun new symptom this week, too. I've had a hint of it but it's really apparent now. Butt pain. Google says it's probably pelvic girdle pain as everything stretches out, but it feels like I've been sitting on a hard board for 6 hours instead of a squishy couch. Nobody ever talks about butt pain...

Haha! Butt pain! That's really interesting.



mkyerby16 said:


> Ugh sorry Bookity! When we told my parents my dad said "You know what causes that right? " But you kinda have to know my dad and his sense of humor. He was actually trying to hide his grin and I think he's actually excited but he would never show it fully.

I love your dad's response!



Bookity said:


> OK, I'm not good at waiting. Trying to start a secret FB group (I've not announced so not taking the risk of even a closed group at the moment). I need at least one of your email addresses to add to the page before I can proceed.
> 
> I would join a FB group! =)
> 
> 
> Haha it's funny you guys hate the dentist so much. I'll be one pretty soon ;-). It's actually the best to get any unnecessary treatment done in the 2nd trimester and to limit x-rays. They could use a double lead shielding.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think dentists get it almost as bad as lawyers! I'm not scared of the dentist, but I can't say I jump for joy at appointment time.


----------



## Bookity

I'm a bit scared of the dentist right now, because the dentist I have been seeing for the last 10 years or so just retired and he was FAMILY! (My FIL's cousin). Felt more comfortable there as they were a relation. Now I have to find someone totally new (actually I'm overdue to be seen, should have had a 6 month check in March!) There are tons of dentists just down the road, but I can't get myself to call them!


----------



## Bookity

I got a pregnancy granuloma (or whatever the technical term is I forget) on my gums between my back teeth when I was 5 weeks along with my second and ended up having to get it removed last summer as it wouldn't go down by itself. My dentist warned that I should perhaps have more frequent cleanings if I got pregnant again so I could avoid a recurrence.


----------



## NellyLou

Bookity said:


> OK girls. I can now add you by email address if you would like to provide it! Or search for "March-mallows" and request to join, but please identify yourselves!

Sending you a pm :)


----------



## mummy3

I like my actual dentist but scared crapless by having anything done! My jaw likes to dislocate:wacko:

Going to go find the group:thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

What's everyone craving just now?:baby:


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy3 said:


> What's everyone craving just now?:baby:

Sweet carby stuff, mostly. Pancakes, donuts, all that stuff. Second in line is non-sweet carby stuff, like bread. And fruit, thankfully. Glad I'm craving at least one healthy thing! There aren't a lot of other choices when you go off meat, I guess.


----------



## NellyLou

Fruit is definitely high up the list. A lot of foods don't seem appetizing to me at all this time - like meat, spicy stuff, everything I normally love. I had a delicious crepe with strawberries, cream and chocolate on the weekend and could certainly go for another!


----------



## Bookity

I want a pot roast. roast and carrots and potatoes. Yumm!!


----------



## HopefulInNL

I would love to join the facebook group! :) I will pm you with my email :)


----------



## frenchie35

Fish and chips! But that pot roast is sounding even better...


----------



## chrislo4

Dinner tonight is chicken fajitas & to follow strawberries, meringue & cream mmmm


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll pass on the fajitas, but save me some dessert!


----------



## Bookity

Oh, chrislo, one of the mommies in my facebook group got a facebook account with a psuedonym just for joining our group. She had also stopped using facebook at the time.


----------



## bdb84

I used to work in the dental field (assistant), and so none of these procedures make me nervous. The worst part, of every procedure, are the local injections, IMO. Once those are done, the only thing you feel is tugging/pressure. Keeping your mouth open, for an extended time, also gets annoying.


----------



## bdb84

I tried searching for the FB group, but couldn't find it, so can you just send me a request? 

[email protected]


----------



## Laska5

Thanks everyone . Feeling pretty much the same- no severe cramping or bleeding. Boobs still hurt like heck! With lots of fatigue but the fatigue could just be the lack of motivation to do anything due to this emotional roller coaster ride!


----------



## Bookity

I believe I've invited everyone I've gotten an email from here and in PM. I'm sorry that it's still not searchable, I thought it would be. But continue to PM me with your email and I will be happy to add you. Anyone else who has already joined also has the ability to add new members.


----------



## Bookity

Thinking of you Laska!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Anyone else experiencing lower back pain? Mine just started today, and it sure makes it hard to sit in the desk chair all day :(


----------



## bdb84

Thinking good thoughts for you, Laska. I can only imagine the emotional roller coaster you must be going through. :hugs:


----------



## chrislo4

Bookity said:


> Oh, chrislo, one of the mommies in my facebook group got a facebook account with a psuedonym just for joining our group. She had also stopped using facebook at the time.

Fab idea. I shall create one when my little lady is in bed



Laska5 said:


> Thanks everyone . Feeling pretty much the same- no severe cramping or bleeding. Boobs still hurt like heck! With lots of fatigue but the fatigue could just be the lack of motivation to do anything due to this emotional roller coaster ride!

My fingers are crossed for some good news tomorrow.


----------



## missfrick

If I join, is the facebook group totally hidden??? Don't want people to know as I haven't announced.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's set as Closed right now. That means that all people can see is the name of the group and that you're a member. March-mallows doesn't reveal too much, so I don't think it would make anyone suspicious. Leaving it Closed means that we're able to find it without all being Facebook friends. I think Bookity is planning to switch it to Secret once everyone who wants to join has had a chance to look it up, and then it will be totally hidden.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I believe (but I'm not sure) that you can change your privacy settings so your groups don't show, too. Then someone would actually have to find March-mallows, and snoop around on the member list to see you.


----------



## Bookity

I could also temporarily use a different name for the group if anyone would prefer that.


----------



## katestar53

Can you add me to the FB group please x

[email protected]


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> It's set as Closed right now. That means that all people can see is the name of the group and that you're a member. March-mallows doesn't reveal too much, so I don't think it would make anyone suspicious. Leaving it Closed means that we're able to find it without all being Facebook friends. I think Bookity is planning to switch it to Secret once everyone who wants to join has had a chance to look it up, and then it will be totally hidden.

Hmm I think I'll just wait a couple weeks and then join... great idea though!


----------



## BMcDonald89

Happy National Breastfeeding week!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140807_143239.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## twinkie2

missfrick said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> It's set as Closed right now. That means that all people can see is the name of the group and that you're a member. March-mallows doesn't reveal too much, so I don't think it would make anyone suspicious. Leaving it Closed means that we're able to find it without all being Facebook friends. I think Bookity is planning to switch it to Secret once everyone who wants to join has had a chance to look it up, and then it will be totally hidden.
> 
> Hmm I think I'll just wait a couple weeks and then join... great idea though!Click to expand...

I was thinking that's what I will do too :)


----------



## swampmaiden

Bookity said:


> I'm a bit scared of the dentist right now, because the dentist I have been seeing for the last 10 years or so just retired and he was FAMILY! (My FIL's cousin). Felt more comfortable there as they were a relation. Now I have to find someone totally new (actually I'm overdue to be seen, should have had a 6 month check in March!) There are tons of dentists just down the road, but I can't get myself to call them!

Try Yelp for looking for a good dentist that is close by... Im a huge fan of Yelp, and I havent been steered wrong yet!


----------



## swampmaiden

wasn't craving it until i saw some kids eating some today.. but nachos.. with real cheese, guacamole, sourcream, carne asada, and chunky mild salsa... yum

also, I've been getting lower back pain off and on.. sometimes it gets so bad I can barely straighten up, and other times I barely notice it. My exhaustion seems to be lessening a bit, but it may be cuz I'm getting religious on naps and 9hours of sleep a night. Still tired but nothing like before.
Still got that ball in my stomach where I feel constantly under motion sickness. Havent puked, but a few times I've gagged when brushing my teeth.. and last night my husband had something in the crock pot that just smelled really really bad.. I couldnt even look at it let alone eat it


----------



## Bookity

I am so gaggy today. I've not eaten enough, but I don't want to eat because I'm nauseous. I'd probably be less nauseous if I ate though.... it's a vicious cycle!

Checked Yelp and only 4 dentists in the area are reviewed and the most reviews one has is 3... Not a ton to go on, but I have heard good things about a couple of them. Leaning toward one who I've heard is good with kids as my girls will need to make regular visits soon enough.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Is anyone else terrible at napping? Every afternoon, I find myself nodding off. So I set the laptop to the side, take my glasses off, close my eyes, and bam! Awake. But not awake enough to actually feel good or anything. Stupid body.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I always crash and burn around 3-5pm in the afternoon which is the worst possible time as I have to pick up my daughter from school and my lil one is running around so no naps for me *yawn* these days I am in bed by 1030pm, I am normally a night owl lucky to be in bed by midnight!!

I would love to join a fb group but unless it is secret I will wait till after I announce in a few weeks.

Sending positive vibes to bowmans and laksa xx


----------



## mommasquirrel

The ultrasound went well. Although the doctor I saw was pretty rough with me. My lady parts hurt. =( It looks like the sac they saw in addition to the baby a few weeks ago was another gestational sac. It has been reabsorbed completely and they can't find a reason for me bleeding. They said it could be normal for me and this pregnancy. Baby squirrel is growing like a weed and even wiggled for us a few times. It's weird, I am so happy to know the baby is okay but at the same time I feel odd knowing that I lost a little one without even knowing. Beyond that, I am okay. i feel fast asleep when I got home from the appointment. My DH was incredibly angry about how insensitive this doctor was. I can't wait for my regular doctor to get back from vacation. 

As for the FB site, I'd love to join but the anxiety that someone will figure out that I'm pregnant is too great. I'm going to announce sometime after week 12 in September to October. I'll defin join the group right after. 

Here are my pictures..the one is the announcement cake for Aunts and the other is the ultrasound. Babies head is on the left. 171 bpm and ~2.0 cm long.
 



Attached Files:







Cake 0August2014.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 8









2nd Ultrasound 07August2014.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry you had a crappy doctor :( Glad the little one looks good, though!


----------



## bucherwurm

So, husband really wants to tell people. We were planning on doing it on my birthday, which is in a couple of weeks. But, I don't even get to hear a heartbeat until I'm about 14 weeks at my next appointment. I don't feel comfortable enough to tell a lot of people without that assurance. So, we decided to just tell the parents next weekend (the 17th). My parents will be easy, but his parents are living with his sister and two other of his siblings right now, so that will make it tricky.
I am trying to come up with a fun way to tell my parents (his parents will have to be over the phone). But I am nervous because we don't have "proof" that everything is ok. I am telling my husband that I'm a nervous Nelly.


----------



## missfrick

HE PROPOSED!!! SHOTGUN WEDDING COMING SOON!!!

Also, we are announcing the engagement immediately, and will be announcing the pregnancy in 2 weeks at exactly 12 weeks!

I am praying for Laska and Bowmans, I hope everything is okay with you both.

MamaSquirrel, hurray that you saw a heartbeat and everything! So interesting that you had two sacs and then one reabsorbed, I wonder how often that happens undetected?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations!!! I bet you can't wait to be MrsFrick ;)


----------



## DrMum

Congrats mrs frick to be!!

Awesome exciting news!

Thanks everyone for all the FB and secret Santa planning! I def want to be a part of it but I've quit Facebook as my account got hacked so many times it freaked me out so can I be a part of it without Facebook please?

As for me... I just found a fetal heart with my doppler! YAY! It was kind of nerve wracking as the last time I used it was the day our daughter was still born and I effectively diagnosed my own stillbirth so yeah it was emotional but good to hear this little one chugging away in there! Gotta stay strong and be positive for the future.


----------



## cmr01

Bookity said:


> OK girls. I can now add you by email address if you would like to provide it! Or search for "March-mallows" and request to join, but please identify yourselves!

[email protected]


----------



## mummy3

Yay mrsfrick!!!!:happydance::happydance: What are your wedding plans?

Drmum, that's lovely you found it:cloud9::hugs:

Hope everyones having a good evening:hugs:

My OB moved my due date to the 21st so need a new ticker:baby: Everything seems ok with baby, bleed aside. Back in 2 weeks and referred to perinatology.


----------



## DrMum

So glad all is ok mummy3! And great that they are hooking you up with perinatology now so that they know you well in advance.

I'm so excited for a BnB virtual wedding missfrick! Do you know what you're going to do yet?


----------



## mummy3

I was at perinatology most of the first 6 months of last year, they know me very well:haha:

We need to know all the wedding details!!! Themes, location, date!!!:happydance: Love pregnant weddings!!!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Congratulations Missrick! That's so exciting! When's the big day?!


----------



## missfrick

OMG I have no idea about anything, but hopefully around mid-to-late October (I'll be 20 weeks on the 17th, and don't want to be too too big at the wedding). Besides that, I have no clue! I have finals for my post-grad next week, and then I need to get planning in a hurry! Invites need to be in the mail by the end of this month at the latest!!! At least it'll keep me distracted!


----------



## BaniVani

Just stumbled across this blog! Wishing all of you a wonderful pregnancy! I was in the MARCH 2014..enjoy every moment...time will go by fast and your babies will grow in the blink of an eye ;0) :baby:


----------



## MrsKChicago

DH has gotten into the habit of making himself a cocktail after work a couple times a week. He enjoys the bartending, so I've got him practicing mocktails. I have a virgin margarita coming up in a few minutes, can't wait!


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> DH has gotten into the habit of making himself a cocktail after work a couple times a week. He enjoys the bartending, so I've got him practicing mocktails. I have a virgin margarita coming up in a few minutes, can't wait!

Yum! I love Shirley Temples (always, used to order them all the time since I'm not much of a drinker anyhow). Mocktails sound fun and delicious!


----------



## lsd2721

So, this afternoon I started getting some massive cramps. I started crying thinking I was loosing the baby. Turns out.....it was just a backed up bm. So nerve racking! I didn't realize how backed up I was!! Still going to take it easy next few days just incase!


----------



## Bookity

Whew! Thankful it was nothing scary!

I want mock tails damnit! Chicago's less than 2 hours from me! I need mocktail. 

Settling for ice cream. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bookity said:


> Whew! Thankful it was nothing scary!
> 
> I want mock tails damnit! Chicago's less than 2 hours from me! I need mocktail.
> 
> Settling for ice cream. :)

Haha! Come on over sometime and I'll make him get the blender out :D I'm going out with some girlfriends on Saturday to the tiki bar, too, and I can't wait for virgin daiquiris. I'm definitely not a teetotaler, but I miss the ritual way more than I miss the alcohol right now, so I'm pretty happy about mocktails.


----------



## Bowmans

Congrats missfrick - wonderful news x


----------



## BMcDonald89

Ok. Kind of off subject. I don't facebook. Does anyone Instagram? My name is backwoodsbarbie_89 if anyone is interested. Billie McDonald.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

BMcDonald89 said:


> Ok. Kind of off subject. I don't facebook. Does anyone Instagram? My name is backwoodsbarbie_89 if anyone is interested. Billie McDonald.

Just sent you a request. I am truscully. I am pretty boring but add me if you like.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I'm pretty boring too. Lol


----------



## chrislo4

missfrick said:


> HE PROPOSED!!! SHOTGUN WEDDING COMING SOON!!!
> 
> Also, we are announcing the engagement immediately, and will be announcing the pregnancy in 2 weeks at exactly 12 weeks!

Huge congrats on your engagement!! x


----------



## Missbx

missfrick said:


> HE PROPOSED!!! SHOTGUN WEDDING COMING SOON!!!
> 
> Also, we are announcing the engagement immediately, and will be announcing the pregnancy in 2 weeks at exactly 12 weeks!
> 
> I am praying for Laska and Bowmans, I hope everything is okay with you both.
> 
> MamaSquirrel, hurray that you saw a heartbeat and everything! So interesting that you had two sacs and then one reabsorbed, I wonder how often that happens undetected?

Congratulations! I keep hinting at my Oh to get engaged we been together nearly 5 years :) x


----------



## frenchie35

Congrats, missfrick!

I joined the fb group. Nice to see all your (real) happy faces!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I can't find the Facebook group! Can someone add me to it? My email address is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats missfrick :D


----------



## Bowmans

Just had scan all went well edd now 10th March. No reason for bleeding just some women get it. Felt a bit silly as if don't come here again unless your insides are falling out lol. 

Put my mind at rest, saw my perfect bean and got to celebrate with a mcdonalds mmmm me and bean love mcchicken sandwich meals at the moment.

Back to work now but great start to the weekend xx


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats MissFrick!!!! Very exciting!


----------



## chrislo4

Bowmans, so glad everythiing is still ok with your bean. I go off fast food when pregnant but salty fries and chicken nuggets with dips appeal to me right now (couldnt eat it though as id vomit!) 

Laska, fingers are still crossed for your results today


----------



## chrislo4

Just found out our 12 week scan is 3 weeks today (29th) Cant wait to see him/her on screen again :cloud9:


----------



## mummy3

Thinking of you today Laska:hugs:


----------



## Laska5

Thank you everyone.

I have enjoyed bring a part of the march mellows groups. My hcg levels did drop which can only mean my nightmare has come true. I really appreciate everyone's encouragement & support this past week it has been the worst week of my life. I pray that no one else has to go through this. 

I'll now need someone to take over the forum & figure out who the moderator is that dan-o had change out the forum host last time.


----------



## NellyLou

:hugs: So incredibly sorry Laska!


----------



## mummy3

Oh hun, I'm so so sorry :(:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HopefulInNL

So sorry to hear this, Laska! Big hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

So sorry Laska, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Menelly

Oh, no Laska. :( I'm so sorry hon. Let us know if we can do anything. (Wobbles was the moderator that switched it out, btw. I'll host if no one else can.)


----------



## bdb84

*Bowmans-* I'm so glad your scan went well!

*Laska-* I am so incredibly sorry :nope: I'll be praying for your peace and comfort through this difficult time. 

How is cramping for everyone else? A little bit at random times, quite often, none at all? Even though I know it's normal in the first tri, I still find myself thinking the worst every time it hits.


----------



## chrislo4

I'm very sorry to read your sad news Laska, i truly am. Hugs to both you and your DH.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So sorry laska hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Laska, so sorry to hear about your loss. :( heart breaking for you. 

Frenchie had volunteered before I know. I accidentally clicked on the forum testing link before and saw dan-o's request to switch mods. Vickie is the admin who made the switch. 

:hugs: thinking of you today.


----------



## Bowmans

I'm so so sorry laska. That is truly heartbreaking news. Sending hugs. You are in my thoughts x


----------



## Bowmans

bdb84 said:


> I prefer Instagram to FB, even though I have both.
> 
> I'm bdbaddeley on Instagram, in case anyone wants to add me. :)
> 
> *Bowmans-* I'm so glad your scan went well!
> 
> *Laska-* I am so incredibly sorry :nope: I'll be praying for your peace and comfort through this difficult time.
> 
> How is cramping for everyone else? A little bit at random times, quite often, none at all? Even though I know it's normal in the first tri, I still find myself thinking the worst every time it hits.

Cramps come and go for me - when I'm stressed or tense they are worse. They were uncomfortable after the scan today - having a full bladder and the pressure of the scan thingy left me with an achy belly for a while


----------



## lsd2721

Laska, I'm do terribly sorry for your loss! !


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, Laska. I was really hoping for a better result for you.

Bowman's, glad everything is ok!

I'm on Instagram (Queen of the Badgers), but I'm only on there because I got talked into that 100 Happy Days challenge and I didn't want to annoy my facebook friends with it. I'll probably keep doing it, but I tend to forget to post for a day or two as well. It's mostly pictures of my pets, a few of my nephew, and random crap that made me smile.

Butt pain is getting worse  It's only on the right side, which suggests that something is slightly out of whack in my pelvis. I see the midwife on the 26th, and I'm hoping I can hold out til then rather than have to make a special call. Wonder if she'll send me to a chiropractor or something. It's only when I go to bed and when I get up so far.

My cramps were more prevalent at the start. Right around 4 weeks I had them pretty frequently - at least a few times a day. They faded in week 5, and now I only get them every now and then, maybe once a week? I decided they're growth spurts because it makes me feel better ;)

We're going to take our announcement photo today! I think we're holding off until at least tomorrow to post, though. All of a sudden I'm having second thoughts about announcing right now, even though all the statistics say that I'm as safe now as I'd be at 12 weeks now that I've seen a healthy wiggly baby with a good heartbeat.

DH is watching a cooking show about Indian food. I wish someone would invent smell-o-vision.


----------



## dan-o

Laska5 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I have enjoyed bring a part of the march mellows groups. My hcg levels did drop which can only mean my nightmare has come true. I really appreciate everyone's encouragement & support this past week it has been the worst week of my life. I pray that no one else has to go through this.
> 
> I'll now need someone to take over the forum & figure out who the moderator is that dan-o had change out the forum host last time.

Laska I'm so sorry sweetie, sending massive :hug: I saw your thread about things being in limbo and was really hoping that your results would reassure you, not end up like this :( 

Here is the link to the thread where I asked, just figure out who wants to do it and let the mods know when you're ready Xxxx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/f...-transferring-first-post-due-date-thread.html


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jaysbaby25

I am truly so sorry, Laska!!! I will be praying for you during this difficult time!! :( :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Cramps can be normal all the way through for different reason, stretching etc.

Eek at the butt pain mrsK! If its really uncomfortable its worth a call:thumbup: Smellavision lol:haha: Have fun with the announcement pics:baby:

I'm pretty sure I'm feeling baby:cloud9: Its early but this is #6 so I know what it feels like lol.

Anyone else still really sick? I feel like crap with this hyperemesis and dropping so much weight, shaky and just gross all the time. The Zofran and phenergan aren't doing much and I cant keep going to get IVs, it costs a fortune!


----------



## missfrick

Laska I am SO SORRY for your loss, I know we were all being realistic with you after the first scan, but we were also all praying for a positive outcome at the end, and I can only imagine how devastating this is for you. Please know we are all here for you for any support you might need! :hugs:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

If I join the FB group, does anyone know if my FB friends will be able to see that I've joined it? Because we're keeping it a secret til 12 weeks. Would love to join in it though. 

Also, so sorry Laska. I was so hoping that wouldn't be the case :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Depending on your privacy settings, they may be able to see that you joined a group called March-mallows. They won't be able to see anything beyond that, and if you set your privacy settings right, they won't even see that.


----------



## Missbx

So sorry laska :( xx


----------



## HopefulInNL

CoffeePuffin said:


> If I join the FB group, does anyone know if my FB friends will be able to see that I've joined it? Because we're keeping it a secret til 12 weeks. Would love to join in it though.
> 
> Also, so sorry Laska. I was so hoping that wouldn't be the case :(

I don't recall ever seeing in my news feed groups that friends of mine join. I think you may be ok.


----------



## katestar53

Tried to find the FB group but there are quite a few groups called March-Mallows? Could someone add me please? My email is [email protected], cheers :)

I'm still feeling really nauseous with sore boobs but my cramps have completely gone today. No twinges or pulling at all.... Just another thing to worry about hey! 

Am still on bed rest. Am finding it not too bad, am watching Call the Midwife on Netflix, women had it so bad giving birth back then, we are so lucky nowadays! 

I really hope this sch is shrinking, I've had no bleeding so I'm guessing that is a good thing!


----------



## Bookity

Thought I'd already sent you an invite Kate. I'll send another just in case.


----------



## lsd2721

I love Call the Midwife! Such a great show! I've only watched a few episodes but really enjoyed it!

So more worrying for me today. Yesterday I had that massive cramping that I believe just turned out to be bad diarrhea. (sorry tmi!) I had a bit more this morning though cramping wasn't as severe and had more diarrhea. Now my boobs are no longer sore and I'm still a bit tired but not as fatigued as I have been. Just so concerned that something might be wrong?! I have my scan on Wednesday so just holding out til then! I just want to know lil bean is ok!

Have you sent an invite to me yet, bookity? I can't seem to find the group on facebook either!


----------



## Teilana

I can't find the group either. My email is [email protected].


----------



## bdb84

I've never once been able to tell what groups my FB friends are in, either. The only time it ever shows up, in my news feed, is if we are a part of the same group.

I just finished watching season 2 of Call the Midwife on Netflix. There's a third season, but Netflix hasn't aired it yet.


----------



## katestar53

Bookity said:


> Thought I'd already sent you an invite Kate. I'll send another just in case.

Found it now hun, have sent a request to join x


----------



## katestar53

lsd2721 said:


> I love Call the Midwife! Such a great show! I've only watched a few episodes but really enjoyed it!
> 
> So more worrying for me today. Yesterday I had that massive cramping that I believe just turned out to be bad diarrhea. (sorry tmi!) I had a bit more this morning though cramping wasn't as severe and had more diarrhea. Now my boobs are no longer sore and I'm still a bit tired but not as fatigued as I have been. Just so concerned that something might be wrong?! I have my scan on Wednesday so just holding out til then! I just want to know lil bean is ok!
> 
> Have you sent an invite to me yet, bookity? I can't seem to find the group on facebook either!

I feel the same hun but it is true that symptoms come & go. With my little boy I lost all my symptoms at 9 weeks & was sure something was up but I had a scan and there us was wiggling around! Try not to worry & I'm sure all will be well on Wed x


----------



## DentDoc16

Oh Laska, so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## Teilana

Searched again and found it and requested to join.

Laska, so sorry to hear. Hope you are doing okay *hugs*


----------



## MrsKChicago

My symptoms change every few weeks. I think some people are just miserable all the way through, and some people have a revolving door of symptoms. Nothing to worry about. You'll get some new fun ones soon ;)

I've read that morning sickness can take the form of diarrhea for some women, instead of nausea and vomiting. I'm not sure which sounds worse...


----------



## lsd2721

MrsK, I read that too this morning when I was googling the crap out of it! :) How interesting is that!


----------



## Bookity

I've watched all of Call the Midwife that Netflix has available. Wish they'd get season 3 up already! When I first watched it I was dumbstruck by how they just leave little babies outside their front doors in their prams with no supervision. Not something you would see these days FOR SURE!


----------



## twinkie2

Well I know what I'm adding to my netflix queue!!

Had an appointment today, measuring 9 weeks, hb is 171bpm :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love Call the Midwife. Season 3 was on pbs.com when I first watched, and I watched one episode and then got busy and figured I'd get back to it, and then when I finally got back to it, it wasn't available anymore :( So sad.


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> MrsK, I read that too this morning when I was googling the crap out of it! :) How interesting is that!

So many people have told me to never google symptoms because you'll always end up reading something like "OMG, I was tired one day and then I miscarried!" and scare the crap out of yourself. I've found the exact opposite to be true. It can be very reassuring to just google the hell out of every stupid little thing. Maybe I'm just more selective about which search results I read. So far, I've come to the conclusion that absolutely everything that's ever happened to anyone is normal in pregnancy ;)


----------



## ladybrown33

twinkie2 said:


> Well I know what I'm adding to my netflix queue!!
> 
> Had an appointment today, measuring 9 weeks, hb is 171bpm :happydance:

great news!! I cannot wait to have another appt it seems like it's been forever since I last saw "bundle"


----------



## missfrick

Both my doctor and my future MIL have both told me to "stay off the damn internet" so I have stopped symptom Googling... I find soda gives me severely painful gas, and also sometimes when I have a poop working it's way down my system it really hurts my stomach as well. Often too, I feel like I'm going to have diarrhea, but then it's just normal... but that urgency feeling, omg! If I Googled every symptom, I'd be sure I was going into early labour or miscarrying all the time, so I stopped.

Also, I cannot believe we can announce in 2 weeks! I don't know if I'm foolish to do it at 12 weeks when our next u/s is at 13 weeks, but I think since I saw a heartbeat that as long as I'm not bleeding I should be safe.

A girlfriend of mine announced 2 days ago using cute Starbucks cups; she was under 8 weeks and I couldn't believe she announced so soon... well, poor thing, she miscarried last night. I'm so gutted for her. I know I can't consider everyone else's feelings or no one would ever be happy, but I'm going to feel kind of guilty announcing in 2 weeks...


----------



## katestar53

I couldn't imagine leaving a baby in the pram outside the front door in this day & age!!! Yeah it's a shame Netflix hasn't got season three so am going to treat myself to the dvd! I'm going to watch Breaking Bad next x


----------



## NHKate

I've been away for over a week, and I'm not even going to attempt to catch up on everything! 

Missfrick, congratulations on your engagement! This is going to be a really big year for you. :)

Laska, I'm so so sorry for your loss. I've been there myself, and I know that nothing I can say will make you feel better right now. *hugs*

As for me, I did have an appointment last week. I didn't get another regular ultrasound, but the midwife did bring the bedside ultrasound in and we were able to see the baby moving around and the heartbeat. Can't get a heart rate on the bedside ultrasound, but it was still nice to see.


----------



## NHKate

I found the March-mallows group on Facebook, and I requested to join. :) My profile pic is of me (woman w/ brown hair) holding my then 3 1/2 year old daughter with blond wavy/curly hair, and she's kissing my cheek.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Laska- I'm so sorry for your loss. Praying that your body heals quickly.

missfrick- I have the same issue with stomach cramping whenever I have to go number two, I seriously thought I had IBS but come to find out it's completely normal during pregnancy. I've also had bouts of loose ones. Hate that my bowels are being tormented so much.

Morning sickness has been slowly getting worse. noticed I am congested more than usual but I figure it's yet another pregnancy symptom. I am also having the small twinge like cramps near my hip bones and the pain near my tail bone.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. I'm off to a family reunion. I made seven layer taco dip. hope the Morning sickness abates today so I can eat everything I want. TGIF everyone!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We just took our announcement photos! Just need to wait for DH to edit them, which should only take 3 years...


----------



## bdb84

katestar53 said:


> I'm going to watch Breaking Bad next x

This was my husband's and my favorite television series, hands down. I was so sad when I finished it. Every night, after the kids would go to bed, we'd watch 2-3 episodes. It's a crazy show, for sure. 

I also recently watched Scandal, on Netflix, and it's a close second favorite.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

missfrick- I would suggest that you tell your girlfriend separately and before you make the big announcement to everyone else. Speaking as someone who has both struggled with fertility and experienced loss, giving your friend the time to react away from other people will be greatly appreciated. I'm sure she will be happy for you, but she will also feel bad for herself. Even if you aren't telling in a big group of people, if you post it on facebook and she happens to see it while she is at work or in the grocery store it will be tough. I wrote my friend (who is struggling with ttc) a letter and asked her to open it at home. The second time I sent her a text when I knew she was at home. Preferably something that isn't face to face (or over the phone) so she can react the way she needs to without feeling bad.

That being said, don't feel bad about your exciting news! A wedding and a baby make for a very exciting year for you! :hugs:

ETA: and thank you for thinking of her feelings, not everyone is as considerate :flower:


----------



## Menelly

MrsKChicago said:


> My symptoms change every few weeks. I think some people are just miserable all the way through, and some people have a revolving door of symptoms. Nothing to worry about. You'll get some new fun ones soon ;)
> 
> I've read that morning sickness can take the form of diarrhea for some women, instead of nausea and vomiting. I'm not sure which sounds worse...

Hmm... THAT explains a lot. :/ I've not vomited, and I'm doing mostly OK nausea wise, but I'm still spending far too much time in the restroom. <blush>


----------



## Menelly

mommasquirrel said:


> Morning sickness has been slowly getting worse. noticed I am congested more than usual but I figure it's yet another pregnancy symptom. I am also having the small twinge like cramps near my hip bones and the pain near my tail bone.

The stuffiness is definitely a pregnancy symptom. You probably won't breathe normally again till about 45 min after delivery. Then, it's magical. You're like "OMG, I can breathe again!"


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

bdb84 - My husband and I started watching Breaking Bad too! We haven't had a chance to finish it yet, but we are almost there! I also LOVE Scandal! I can't wait for it to come back! 

I am going to have to check out Call the Midwife! Sounds interesting!

Laksa - I am so sorry that your worst fear became a reality. I hope that you are able to recover and we will see you back in the first tri boards soon.

I just found the Facebook group! I sent a request as Alyssa Allen

As for symptoms, I have been feeling some round ligament pain already which I didn't expect. It's very brief and mainly only happens if I roll over too quickly at night. I also have a weird combination of nausea and indigestion. I think that all of my gas bubbles is making the nausea seem worse. I also have some congestion that others were mentioning. I never have allergies, so it is frustrating to have this post nasal drip gagging me all of the time. 

I hope everyone is doing well, and I'm hoping that we will be done with all of these horrible symptoms in second tri :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

i couldnt find the group on fb can someone sent me a link??


----------



## frenchie35

So sorry, Laska. I'd be happy to take over if you can make a request for the switch.

I'm out of nausea meds! Watching the mailbox for my new script. Yuck.


----------



## ruthb

Thoughts are with you laska.. Hoping you get your rainbow soon. 

Glad you got some reassurance bowmans!

I had a day of work yesterday and my sister asked me to babysit my 4 year old niece. I met up with my other sister who has two boys, went for some food and then came back to mine. I always knew that kids aren't easy but my god looking after kids when you're pregnant!!! I feel for all of you ladies that do this every day as I was completely done in, I work typical 9-5 and usually feel tired after work but no where near as pooped as I felt yesterday! Think I've decided I only want one hah.

My eldest sister is also pregnant and she just found out she's having a boy! Feel like I'm going to have a girl as that means the last 4 pregnancies in my family has been boys!


----------



## msp_teen

Hi everyone, can I join? My due date is March 22nd, 2015!!


----------



## frenchie35

If I listen to old wives tales, I think I may be having a boy. The heart rate was 125 bpm at my 6-week scan, but with my DD it was 143 bpm (at 13 weeks). Also my nausea is stronger than I remember last time around, but that could just be the maternal quality of forgetting all the bad once you see that squishy face for the first time...

I'm also not having aversions to meat. Au contraire, I'm craving it!


----------



## chimama

Laska - so sorry for your loss :hug::hug:

Bookity - could you add me to the Facebook group? Just sent you a pm with my email address.

msp_teen - Welcome!


----------



## Bookity

invite sent chimama

I'm sooo craving meat too! I was at the store yesterday and in the deli I impulse bought BBQ ribs and ate half of it as I was putting groceries away. It was sooooooooooooo good!


----------



## frenchie35

Ribs! That's what I made hubby go to the store for last week. Now I want some meat-lovers pizza.


----------



## katestar53

Welcome msp_teen! Congrats on your bfp x


----------



## katestar53

I'm craving meat too! I really want TGI Friday Ribs in Jack Daniels sauce....


----------



## MrsKChicago

Meat, blech  I managed a few ounces of chicken last night! Good thing, because DH put a lot of time and effort into cooking it. I can only really eat it if it's in small pieces and heavily seasoned. Or if it's bacon. Bacon is always good. Poor DH has given up on getting a hamburger between now and March ;) All his favorite burger places mostly only do burgers.


----------



## bdb84

ruthb said:


> I had a day of work yesterday and my sister asked me to babysit my 4 year old niece. I met up with my other sister who has two boys, went for some food and then came back to mine. I always knew that kids aren't easy but my god looking after kids when you're pregnant!!! I feel for all of you ladies that do this every day as I was completely done in, I work typical 9-5 and usually feel tired after work but no where near as pooped as I felt yesterday! Think I've decided I only want one hah.

To be fair, I find babysitting other people's kids to be much more work than parenting my own two. With your kids, they have the manners you've instilled in them, you know their behavior, etc. With other people's kids, you are dealing with another set of behaviors (some that you wouldn't allow your own children to get away with) and manners, and you only have so much authority over them.

AFM- I have a baby shower to attend this afternoon, so I was at Babies R Us shopping yesterday. It really made me excited to do this all over again. <3 Now if only I can find out the gender already.. I'm ready to start shopping!


----------



## mummy3

I sent a request to join on FB, Amy Cutting:thumbup:

Hope everyones having a good weekend:flower:


----------



## mummy3

Its 100% much harder watching other peoples kids! 

Frenchie, I hope your meds get to you ASAP!!:hugs:

bdb84, enjoy the baby shower, they're so much fun!! So is baby shopping:haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I was exhausted after watching my nephew recently. And he's a sweet, well behaved, immobile baby. I sure hope you guys are right about my own kid being easier!


----------



## frenchie35

Thanks, mummy3. Got some meds in my belly right now!

Taking care of your own children isn't necessarily easier, but more predictable, and therefore possibly less stressful. Also you don't have to 'answer' to anyone, even if the parents are good friends or family. Raising your own children is a humbling experience, but I think you can call yourself successful if you do it on your own terms. You get into a pattern, which for most people is comforting.


----------



## bdb84

Every time I use the restroom, I check for blood. Sometimes I shove the toilet paper a little far up there to check around my cervix, too. Well, about an hour ago, I did this and had one itty bitty spot of red blood on the toilet paper (about the size of a sesame seed). I got a new piece of tp and tried again. Same thing. One sesame seed sized red spot on paper.

I kind of freaked out. :(

I've had nothing else since and I'm trying to tell myself it's absolutely normal and nothing to worry about. I had this with my DD's pregnancy, but it was always after intercourse and DH and I haven't been intimate in nearly a week. 

I'll probably call my OB on Monday and convince him to squeeze me in for an u/s. I need to know that everything is okay.


----------



## missfrick

bdb84 said:


> Every time I use the restroom, I check for blood. Sometimes I shove the toilet paper a little far up there to check around my cervix, too. Well, about an hour ago, I did this and had one itty bitty spot of red blood on the toilet paper (about the size of a sesame seed). I got a new piece of tp and tried again. Same thing. One sesame seed sized red spot on paper.
> 
> I kind of freaked out. :(
> 
> I've had nothing else since and I'm trying to tell myself it's absolutely normal and nothing to worry about. I had this with my DD's pregnancy, but it was always after intercourse and DH and I haven't been intimate in nearly a week.
> 
> I'll probably call my OB on Monday and convince him to squeeze me in for an u/s. I need to know that everything is okay.

Is it possible you nicked yourself with a fingernail or something? Whenever I wipe I check for blood on the tp, but I also keep my fingers out of myself...


----------



## lsd2721

bdb84 said:


> Every time I use the restroom, I check for blood. Sometimes I shove the toilet paper a little far up there to check around my cervix, too. Well, about an hour ago, I did this and had one itty bitty spot of red blood on the toilet paper (about the size of a sesame seed). I got a new piece of tp and tried again. Same thing. One sesame seed sized red spot on paper.
> 
> I kind of freaked out. :(
> 
> I've had nothing else since and I'm trying to tell myself it's absolutely normal and nothing to worry about. I had this with my DD's pregnancy, but it was always after intercourse and DH and I haven't been intimate in nearly a week.
> 
> I'll probably call my OB on Monday and convince him to squeeze me in for an u/s. I need to know that everything is okay.

They say spotting in the first trimester is normal. I think you should be fine as long as you don't need a pad for the bleeding.  Plus it might have been easily irritated by using your finger to check it.


----------



## bdb84

I think you girls are right. I know I shouldn't be so invasive, but I'm overly paranoid about spotting, to the point that I've probably brought it onto myself. No more of that, though. 

I'll still probably go in Monday for a beta draw, just for peace of mind.


----------



## Millhaven

Wow...I really need to keep up with this thread. But life gets in the way way too much and I kinda forget about checking in.... :blush:

So sorry to hear about the recent losses that some have experienced! :hugs: FX that you'll get your sticky soon.

I had a scan two days ago, on 10w1d (or 10w0d as my midwife says). At first she couldn't find anything and I figured that it was to good to be true. They had taken my blood and everything seemed fine, but she couldn't find any baby. It seems like a mc is so very common that I somehow have came to term with the fact that it could also happen to me. My midwife then assured me that the machine could only detect babies that are 10w or older, and she could see something but that the baby probably was a bit younger than we thought (more like 7-8 weeks).

But after a few minutes "searching" - we saw the baby! With a flickering heart and it moved! It moved...wow...it's still hard to grasp that we saw our little bean move. Like he or she waved to us. :cloud9: <3

The midwife said that the baby is probably close to our estimated age, but could be just a few days younger than we thought. So maybe 9w3d or something. 

I'm still very cautious about this, but wow. What an amazing feeling seeing your baby for the first time! 

We're back in two weeks to do another scan to check the age of the baby.


----------



## klink

I sent a request to join fb as well :)


----------



## Laska5

thank you Frenchie- I've tried being in contact with an administrator, but no one is getting back with me.


----------



## kealz

I'm so sorry for your loss, Laska5, just popped on to check in and was heart breaking to see your signature. Thinking of you and hope you get your 2015 rainbow. xxx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Is the no alcohol thing hard for anyone else? 

I would love a glass of wine right now. I have a few friends that had a few glasses of wine during their pregnancy. I don't know if I could though.... Thoughts?


----------



## BMcDonald89

sn0wbunnie said:


> Is the no alcohol thing hard for anyone else?
> 
> I would love a glass of wine right now. I have a few friends that had a few glasses of wine during their pregnancy. I don't know if I could though.... Thoughts?

I heard it was okay to have a glass or two a month...


----------



## kealz

Personally, I won't have any. Although I have known a couple of midwives say that a small glass on a special occasion wouldn't be anything to worry about. I had a bottle of non-alcoholic wine tonight, it was nice, so nice in fact that I was swigging it from the bottle before bed, i'm so classy, lol. In my last pregnancy I found ginger beer was a good alternative as it has the kick, a bit like the alcohol does.


----------



## bdb84

I had a couple glasses in my last pregnancy, and will do the same once I'm out of the first trimester. My OB says there's absolutely nothing wrong with it- no baby ever was born with FAS from a few glasses of wine. It's from persistent binge drinking.

Heck, a friend of mine did not know she was pregnant until she was 7 months along. She's a big partier and got drunk every single weekend until she found out at 28 weeks. Her daughter is just fine. So, although I'd never tempt fate to that extreme, I'm in the camp that even a glass a week is just fine (per my OB who has been in this field for nearly 30 years).


----------



## MegNE922

I just sent a request on FB. 
Megan. :)
Might be a little easier for me to keep up lol.

I'm also having some random symptom free days. Then I have days of random nausea. Always hungry tho, I can't stay away from sweets! Ugh.


----------



## missfrick

Last night we went out to celebrate our engagement, and one of our friends had called ahead and ordered us a really expensive vintage bottle of Dom Perignon champagne... I had about 6 sips total (small, little ones, probably a total of 1/4 ounce or less) and felt HORRIBLE for it... poor fiance drank the rest of the bottle on his own (I say "poor" but he was having a pretty fun time last night). Today we went to celebrate a friend's birthday at a park, and again, they had a bottle of champagne for us to celebrate. Well, I really felt guilty after last night, so fiance drank all the champagne out of my cup - will be so much easier in 2 weeks when we announce lol. He also keeps saying it would be ok for me to have some as a toast at our wedding, but I told him I will do sparkling apple juice or something. I was pretty adamant about not drinking at all during pregnancy since I am a lightweight anyhow, and I know I did not drink even close to enough to do even a pinch of harm, but I still feel super-guilty about it.

However, that being said, that's my personal decision. I have friends who have had a beer a couple times over the course of their pregnancy (and I truly mean like, 2, over the course of the entire 9 months) and fiance's sister would have a glass of wine here and there. But for me, it's not something I feel comfortable doing.


----------



## katestar53

I'm the same, my symptoms come & go.... It really stresses me out :( My cramps have gone AWOL & I want them back! At least it showed something was happening in there! 

I think an odd glass if wine is fine. I have felt too nauseous the last few weeks but if I make it to 2nd tri I will certainly be having a cheeky glass once in a while &#127863;

I'm more of a mojito girl myself.... Might have to have a mocktail sometime soon Xxx


----------



## Millhaven

klink said:


> I sent a request to join fb as well :)

Is there a FB group or something? :)


----------



## frenchie35

Yes! There's a fb group called March-mallows. You should be able to search for it now or give us your email and we can send you an invite.

France has a very big zero-consumption campaign for drinking during pregnancy. However women who smoke are told that they should not go cold turkey if it's too stressful, and can have as many as three cigarettes a day! WTF! The rationale is that FAS is worse than having an underweight baby from smoking. Bogus!


----------



## Millhaven

frenchie35 said:


> Yes! There's a fb group called March-mallows. You should be able to search for it now or give us your email and we can send you an invite.

Thank you, I will! :) Is it hidden? I haven't told everybody about me being pregnant so I don't want everybody om my FB to know just yet...


----------



## chimama

I'm a lime today! Yay!!:happydance:


----------



## mommasquirrel

For the last two nights i havve woken up to a burning sensation in my throat and then i have to throw up. I tried antacids but no relief. :( i thought heartburn and indegestion would not hit til week 27....


----------



## katestar53

chimama said:


> I'm a lime today! Yay!!:happydance:

Congrats on being a lime :dance:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

frenchie35 said:


> Yes! There's a fb group called March-mallows. You should be able to search for it now or give us your email and we can send you an invite.
> 
> France has a very big zero-consumption campaign for drinking during pregnancy. However women who smoke are told that they should not go cold turkey if it's too stressful, and can have as many as three cigarettes a day! WTF! The rationale is that FAS is worse than having an underweight baby from smoking. Bogus!

Yeah wow, that makes absolutely no sense!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mommasquirrel said:


> For the last two nights i havve woken up to a burning sensation in my throat and then i have to throw up. I tried antacids but no relief. :( i thought heartburn and indegestion would not hit til week 27....

Heartburn started straight away for me I got gaviscon from my doctors


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've had heartburn from the very start. It's because of the relaxin, it loosens everything up, even without a big fat baby pushing on your stomach.

I have a friend in Texas who was told not to go cold turkey on cigarettes because it was proving too stressful (it was an accidental pregnancy, so she couldn't just quit beforehand). I'm ok with an occasional glass of wine or a single beer in pregnancy, on special occasions, but I haven't worked up the nerve to do it yet. In reality, the most I'd do is probably a tiny glass of champagne on holidays.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Millhaven said:


> frenchie35 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! There's a fb group called March-mallows. You should be able to search for it now or give us your email and we can send you an invite.
> 
> Thank you, I will! :) Is it hidden? I haven't told everybody about me being pregnant so I don't want everybody om my FB to know just yet...Click to expand...

Hey. It's not Secret, but it's Closed, so all anybody can see is the name and maybe the members. It'll be changed to Secret once everyone is in - it's impossible to add people you aren't friends with to Secret groups.


----------



## DentDoc16

Is it normal to not really feel any symptoms right now? I keep being worried about this..


----------



## DrMum

Oh no are all my march allows deserting off to FB? I don't want to have to rejoin FB as I got hacked sooooo many times it really stressed me out! Is any one else planning on staying here or are you all off?


----------



## Menelly

Dent, one thing to learn about pregnancy is: Aside from lots of bleeding, EVERYTHING can be considered "normal". ;) Some people get very few symptoms, some people get every symptom in the book. Some people get both on different days. 

With my son, I had very few symptoms besides "tired". With my daughter, I spent the whole time severely nauseated. You just don't know.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Is everyone leaving here?


----------



## crystal8

I'm still here. :flower:


----------



## lsd2721

I'm still here. I'm checking both!


----------



## Teilana

Checking both still :)


----------



## mummy3

I hope everyones not leaving here!!

Spotting can be a million different reasons, too rough in checking as everything is a lot more sensitive down there or maybe a yeast infection? Always good to get reassurance from your OB:hugs:

I wouldn't go near alcohol but then I don't drink anyway:shrug: I don't know much about FAS, but would think it more likely to be from more regular drinking but I guess theres the possibility that each pregnant woman and their baby would have a different threshold of amount to give symptoms? 

Heartburn sucks. Also relaxin is evil!!!

Millhaven, congrats!!!:happydance:

I've heard that with smoking, not sure its better than FAS though:wacko:

Oh yeah its totally normal for symptoms to fluctuate esp nearer that 9 ish week mark where the placenta begins to take over but its also totally normal to have no relief from symptoms!:baby:

Talking of effects on baby, is anyone on medications that come with some risks to baby? I was on a lot of medication and have cut it back to the necessities but for a start, my seizure med is cat C with increased chances of birth defects. I cant come off it, the dangers of that are more than the risks and I am taking huge does of folic acid to try and reduce the neural tube defects risks but still!! In other pregnancies I was able to be off until further into second tri and my first, same med but start at 20 weeks, did end up with some, albeit minor, birth defects.

Whats everyone upto today?


----------



## mummy3

I really want to go buy a new stroller:baby:


----------



## bdb84

I do not have a lot of symptoms any more, either. It really worries me at times. I'm tempted to go pay $80 for an elective scan on Tuesday, when I turn 8 weeks. I just want to see that little heart beating. 

As for the slight spotting- I'm now convinved that I had a slight tear in my nether regions. Reason being (and probable TMI), when I peed last night, it kind of burned as if I had a cut. When I wiped at the source of pain, which was near my perineum, there was another sesame seed sized dot of blood. No more "in" me, if that makes sense. So I'm thinking those two spots I saw yesterday were not actually from in me, but just around the area.

Okay, that felt really weird posting :blush:


----------



## lsd2721

Lol bdb84! I'm sure as time goes on we'll all post some really weird/tmi stuff on here! I felt weird posting about my diarrhea.  I'm glad you figured out what the issue is. 

I'm constantly nervous when my symptoms come and go. I feel that as long as I'm not bleeding that I'm ok. I'm counting down the days to my first appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## bdb84

lsd2721 said:


> I'm constantly nervous when my symptoms come and go. I feel that as long as I'm not bleeding that I'm ok. I'm counting down the days to my first appointment on Wednesday!

How exciting! Do you get a scan at your appointment?


----------



## lsd2721

I sure hope I get a scan! If not I'm going to ask for one! I'm not sure what happens in these appointments since this is my first baby.


----------



## frenchie35

Don't worry, bdb. I also have had some irritations around the perineum since my daughter was born (10 lb baby coming through!), so I have some spots of blood if I wipe too much.

If this weren't all TMI, we could just talk to anyone on the street about it! I'd much rather chat with you ladies. BTW I'm checking fb and here as well.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Well I don't have a fb..


----------



## kealz

I'm still here too! 

If it makes you ladies feel any better about your tmi updates... I was sick earlier and every time I heaved, a bit of pee came out! Now I know why the midwives banged on about pelvic floor exercises after ds! :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm staying here, and checking Facebook :)


----------



## mummy3

Its good to share the TMI:haha:

lsd, exciting!! I hope you get to see baby:happydance:

Frenchie, 10lb baby?? I cant imagine!!


bdb that sounds like you found the cause, and ouch!!!

Kealz, I always thought they over exaggerated the need for pelvic floor muscle exercises until a trampoline incident :rofl:


----------



## missfrick

mummy3 said:


> I hope everyones not leaving here!!
> 
> Spotting can be a million different reasons, too rough in checking as everything is a lot more sensitive down there or maybe a yeast infection? Always good to get reassurance from your OB:hugs:
> 
> I wouldn't go near alcohol but then I don't drink anyway:shrug: I don't know much about FAS, but would think it more likely to be from more regular drinking but I guess theres the possibility that each pregnant woman and their baby would have a different threshold of amount to give symptoms?
> 
> Heartburn sucks. Also relaxin is evil!!!
> 
> Millhaven, congrats!!!:happydance:
> 
> I've heard that with smoking, not sure its better than FAS though:wacko:
> 
> Oh yeah its totally normal for symptoms to fluctuate esp nearer that 9 ish week mark where the placenta begins to take over but its also totally normal to have no relief from symptoms!:baby:
> 
> Talking of effects on baby, is anyone on medications that come with some risks to baby? I was on a lot of medication and have cut it back to the necessities but for a start, my seizure med is cat C with increased chances of birth defects. I cant come off it, the dangers of that are more than the risks and I am taking huge does of folic acid to try and reduce the neural tube defects risks but still!! In other pregnancies I was able to be off until further into second tri and my first, same med but start at 20 weeks, did end up with some, albeit minor, birth defects.
> 
> Whats everyone upto today?

I'm on 2 Category C medications that I can't get off of. I too am taking loads of folic acid until 13 weeks, after which I was told I can just take my normal prenatal. It's kinda scary but I have panic disorder, borderline personality disorder traits, bipolar II traits, and prenatal depression.... Benefits outweigh risks...


----------



## mummy3

Missfrick you're so right:hugs: That's an awful lot you have to deal with:hugs: Full respect to you:hugs: Is pregnancy exacerbating your illness?:hugs: Its a horrible juggling act, but the doctors wouldn't put us on or keep us on these meds if it wasn't needed.


----------



## missfrick

mummy3 said:


> Missfrick you're so right:hugs: That's an awful lot you have to deal with:hugs: Full respect to you:hugs: Is pregnancy exacerbating your illness?:hugs: Its a horrible juggling act, but the doctors wouldn't put us on or keep us on these meds if it wasn't needed.

Yeah I had to increase one of my meds when the prenatal depression kicked in, which wasn't really depression at all, more like panic and scary thoughts... but I'm better now... and a healthy me means a healthy mommy to my baby :D


----------



## Millhaven

chimama said:


> I'm a lime today! Yay!!:happydance:

Yay! :happydance:



MrsKChicago said:


> Hey. It's not Secret, but it's Closed, so all anybody can see is the name and maybe the members. It'll be changed to Secret once everyone is in - it's impossible to add people you aren't friends with to Secret groups.

Yeah, I thought so too...I can see all members but not anything written. I'll wait some days before sending a request to join then. I'm friends with some colleagues as well so I don't want them to know yet either. :p



DentDoc16 said:


> Is it normal to not really feel any symptoms right now? I keep being worried about this..

I'm not feeling anything at the moment either...I heard that it's quite common for the symptoms to "disappear" around week 9-10 and then come back again.


----------



## Millhaven

And...just because I said my symptoms have disappeared, I found some slight pink spotting when I wiped after going to the bathroom. Haven't had that earlier. And today (but not now) I experienced some mild cramping that I've had before.

I know I shouldn't be scared since it can happen, but I am. Didn't see that one coming...


----------



## missfrick

AFM most symptoms are gone (though I didn't have many to begin with). Though I must admit my breasts have become extra sore the past couple days. I've been wearing a normal bra because my maternity one needs washing and I've been too busy with studying and being exhausted, and when I take these "normal" ones off, geez are the girls sore!


----------



## curlykate

I've been gone for a few days, at my in laws cottage, so I'm just catching up now.
Laska-I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I've been there, and it's no fun. Please check out the miscarriage board, if you haven't already. There are some great ladies on there and you'll get all the support you need. Hugs.
I sent out a request for the FB group, just waiting to be added. I was sent a request to join last week, and I didn't get around to joining. I went to look for it in my inbox today, and I can't find it anywhere! I'll continue posting here as well once I've been accepted.
I'm a lime today as well! :happydance: I love Sundays when I bump "up" a fruit!
I've been feeling a bit better these last few days, although my nausea is always-present and lingers. Just when I think I'm okay, it hits me again. But it hasn't been as strong, and I don't actually think I'm going to throw up, I just don't feel well. I've also noticed I feel fuller, faster if that makes sense. I can't eat nearly as much as I did just a few weeks ago, like there's no more room in my stomach. At the same time, I've noticed my tummy getting bigger. It's still not a bump, but I am a bit bigger (not considered obese, but still overweight), and I've noticed that my fat is starting to get pushed out. I'm taking it as a positive sign that my bump is growing (even though I now look even bigger than I am! :dohh: ) because last time by this point, I was not getting any bigger (MMC), and that was one of the first things I noticed that made me worried. I also feel a bit uncomfortable when I lay flat on my tummy. Like I can feel a hard ball in there. I try not to lay on it too much, even though it's not painful or too uncomfortable yet.


----------



## missfrick

Full faster... yup I have that too... I guess it is better to eat a number of smaller meals throughout the day instead of trying to eat 3 bigger ones.

Anyone else having a heck of a time eating healthy? I was never a great eater before, and while I am eating more fruits and veggies and consuming more dairy, I'm still eating tons of crap and always reaching for fast foods and takeouts and overall greasy, high-fat stuff...


----------



## DentDoc16

Yeah I have been worried about the symptoms because my main one was breast soreness, and that has mostly gone away. I'm only at week #7 now though. I have been having headaches recently which I suppose could be a symptom. 
I've been reaching for unhealthy food a lot lately too! I've been packing a lunch with healthy food which sometimes seems awful so I need to go buy something unhealthy! :dohh:


----------



## curlykate

I do that too! I make sure to pack a healthy lunch each day, and then at least once a week I end up going out for something much greasier. I'm trying to keep that to a minimum though. I've noticed that after I eat it, I feel so gross for a few days. I really try and think about that before going to buy the take out, but I can't always talk myself out of it!!


----------



## Menelly

Oh, sure, and AS I'm reading the thread, I throw up my dinner all over like the Exorcist. So much for not getting sick this pregnancy! Heh.


----------



## chimama

I actually wish we could all stay here till our babies are born and then transition to using Facebook at that time. I actually prefer being here and I hardly check Facebook. I actually feel that if I post something on Facebook, someone who knows me may actually get to see it (through hacking) so would always hesitate to post whereas I can post to my heart's content on this forum.


----------



## DrMum

Phew! So everyone isn't deserting me!! Yay!

So, on another topic.... I know we have loads of people enthusiastically announcing which I love but given my history don't want to go there. Is anyone else like me and going to try and keep their pregnancy under wraps for as long as possible? With my first I managed until about 20 weeks before it was obvious, with my second I was obviously pregnant by 14 weeks and now I'm coming 11 and feel like people are giving me second looks already!
Hoping I can just look like I really like Dairy Queen for a while.... Anyone else with me?


----------



## Menelly

My mom was like that, Dr.Mum. :) She actually kept my brother a secret until delivery!


----------



## DrMum

I would definitely be happy with that, but I kind of doubt I'll be able to pass off this one as a big dinner for much longer.....! Well done your mom though- I bet people were surprised!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I was starting to think my syptoms were easing of but no just had a few good days. Today my ms has returned with avengence!! I am soo tired today my eyes hurt, I am too scared to lay down in case I fall asleep incase my 15 month old gets in to mischief. I honestly do to know what's worse right now my nausea or my indigestion??? And my boobs... Ouch!

I had a listen to my doppler this morning. I found baby last Thursday in my right side so that is where I started today. After a few mins I started freaking out as I couldn't find it, I then went over to the left side and sure enough baby was now chilling over there!! I didn't realise they moved so much this early on! Either that or I just discovered twins  

Only 17 sleeps till my 12 week scan then if all goes to plan I can stop hiding and announce 

I will not be joining the fb group or at least not for a few more weeks, I don't want to risk anyone seeing it yet. I do prefer having this forum for pregnancy the moving to fb once babies are born. That's what we did in our may 2013 mums to be group. I think it's a little sad that it has already gone so quiet in here.


----------



## Menelly

DrMum said:


> I would definitely be happy with that, but I kind of doubt I'll be able to pass off this one as a big dinner for much longer.....! Well done your mom though- I bet people were surprised!!

LOL, it was actually pretty funny. People asked her what she was in the hospital for, and she said "I had a 6 lb growth removed" and people didn't get it. ;)


----------



## DentDoc16

Menelly said:


> DrMum said:
> 
> 
> I would definitely be happy with that, but I kind of doubt I'll be able to pass off this one as a big dinner for much longer.....! Well done your mom though- I bet people were surprised!!
> 
> LOL, it was actually pretty funny. People asked her what she was in the hospital for, and she said "I had a 6 lb growth removed" and people didn't get it. ;)Click to expand...

Hilarious! :haha:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Menelly- that's really funny! There's no way I could hide it that long! I'm way too excited to not be able to talk about it lol


----------



## swampmaiden

Millhaven said:


> Wow...I really need to keep up with this thread. But life gets in the way way too much and I kinda forget about checking in.... :blush:
> 
> So sorry to hear about the recent losses that some have experienced! :hugs: FX that you'll get your sticky soon.
> 
> I had a scan two days ago, on 10w1d (or 10w0d as my midwife says). At first she couldn't find anything and I figured that it was to good to be true. They had taken my blood and everything seemed fine, but she couldn't find any baby. It seems like a mc is so very common that I somehow have came to term with the fact that it could also happen to me. My midwife then assured me that the machine could only detect babies that are 10w or older, and she could see something but that the baby probably was a bit younger than we thought (more like 7-8 weeks).
> 
> But after a few minutes "searching" - we saw the baby! With a flickering heart and it moved! It moved...wow...it's still hard to grasp that we saw our little bean move. Like he or she waved to us. :cloud9: <3
> 
> The midwife said that the baby is probably close to our estimated age, but could be just a few days younger than we thought. So maybe 9w3d or something.
> 
> I'm still very cautious about this, but wow. What an amazing feeling seeing your baby for the first time!
> 
> We're back in two weeks to do another scan to check the age of the baby.

also seems like perhaps the midwife didnt quite know what she was doing.. the u/s techs usually find baby immediately... but the main point is, they got a HB! congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I went with friends to Six Flags today. All I did was float around in the lazy river, take a little train around the park, ride the carousel, play some arcade games, and walk everywhere. Nothing strenuous, no real rides. Every single inch of me hurts, inside and out. Even my skin hurts, and not from sunburn. I'm hoping a good night's sleep will put me back together...


----------



## bumblebeexo

...


Oops wrong thread!


----------



## katestar53

Mrskchigaco - Hope you feel better after a good nights sleep! 

I'm planning on announcing after my 12 week scan. Close family & a few friends know already as I have been put on bedrest for two weeks as I have a sch. Have a scan on the 19th to see if it's shrunk. Really hope it has as I'm finding it so tough not being able to pick up my little boy or clean the house. I'm very house proud & it's a right mess :( 

My symptoms came back too yesterday. The cramps are still MIA... I'm having a few tugging twinges here & there but none of those awful cramps I was having since I got my bfp. Anybody else not having as much cramps? 

Xxx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

MrsKChicago said:


> I went with friends to Six Flags today. All I did was float around in the lazy river, take a little train around the park, ride the carousel, play some arcade games, and walk everywhere. Nothing strenuous, no real rides. Every single inch of me hurts, inside and out. Even my skin hurts, and not from sunburn. I'm hoping a good night's sleep will put me back together...

My son is begging us to take him to Six Flags. You still have to buy a ticket even if you're just going to walk around the park & not go on any ride, right? 

My doppler is at my post office! I can't wait to pick it up. I'm only 8 weeks today.... I hope I'll be able to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I just threw up so hard I pee'd a little :-O


----------



## glitterfly

Hi Hun, I am due on 27th. Please can I join the group?

thanks very much. :) :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm a lime today! :wohoo: Currently at work trying not to vomit :nope: 6 days until my next scan! Hope everyone is doing good :D Happy Monday!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Here's my 11 week baby bump! :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## NellyLou

Cute bump! I feel better that I'm not the only one showing now lol! Also trying not to vomit.

This thread is so hard to keep up with! Moves so fast! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

chelsealynnb said:


> Here's my 11 week baby bump! :D

cute bump!


----------



## Millhaven

swampmaiden said:


> Millhaven said:
> 
> 
> Wow...I really need to keep up with this thread. But life gets in the way way too much and I kinda forget about checking in.... :blush:
> 
> So sorry to hear about the recent losses that some have experienced! :hugs: FX that you'll get your sticky soon.
> 
> I had a scan two days ago, on 10w1d (or 10w0d as my midwife says). At first she couldn't find anything and I figured that it was to good to be true. They had taken my blood and everything seemed fine, but she couldn't find any baby. It seems like a mc is so very common that I somehow have came to term with the fact that it could also happen to me. My midwife then assured me that the machine could only detect babies that are 10w or older, and she could see something but that the baby probably was a bit younger than we thought (more like 7-8 weeks).
> 
> But after a few minutes "searching" - we saw the baby! With a flickering heart and it moved! It moved...wow...it's still hard to grasp that we saw our little bean move. Like he or she waved to us. :cloud9: <3
> 
> The midwife said that the baby is probably close to our estimated age, but could be just a few days younger than we thought. So maybe 9w3d or something.
> 
> I'm still very cautious about this, but wow. What an amazing feeling seeing your baby for the first time!
> 
> We're back in two weeks to do another scan to check the age of the baby.
> 
> also seems like perhaps the midwife didnt quite know what she was doing.. the u/s techs usually find baby immediately... but the main point is, they got a HB! congrats!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! :flower: Yeah, she said that the machine only could detect 10w old babies or older, younger could be more difficult to detect. I'm pretty sure my baby is almost 10w5d as I know both my LMP and ovulation day. Apparently I have a retroverted uterus as well. 

Either way, it's pure magic and bliss to see your baby for the first time ever (I've never been pregnant before). <3



chelsealynnb said:


> Here's my 11 week baby bump! :D

Adorable! :D


----------



## kealz

Foxycleopatra said:


> I just threw up so hard I pee'd a little :-O

Sorry hun, but glad i'm not the only one! Lol! :D


----------



## kealz

chelsealynnb said:


> Here's my 11 week baby bump! :D

Great bump! :) x


----------



## katestar53

glitterfly said:


> Hi Hun, I am due on 27th. Please can I join the group?
> 
> thanks very much. :) :)

Welcome Glitterfly x


----------



## katestar53

chelsealynnb said:


> Here's my 11 week baby bump! :D

Your bump is so cute! Love the name choices as well x


----------



## Bookity

Hi ladies!! I've had a busy weekend with a family reunion and my daughters birthday party yesterday. So that's where I've been. Certainly not abandoning the thread!

I find FB easier to keep up with what with the app and alerts and all, but I'm definitely not abandoning bnb. No worries!!

Can't believe there are already limes!! Time really flies!

My first appointment and scan is TOMORROW! Exciting!!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

sn0wbunnie said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I went with friends to Six Flags today. All I did was float around in the lazy river, take a little train around the park, ride the carousel, play some arcade games, and walk everywhere. Nothing strenuous, no real rides. Every single inch of me hurts, inside and out. Even my skin hurts, and not from sunburn. I'm hoping a good night's sleep will put me back together...
> 
> My son is begging us to take him to Six Flags. You still have to buy a ticket even if you're just going to walk around the park & not go on any ride, right?Click to expand...

You do. I was only willing because I bought a membership during a sale late last year, so I got in free. I did still manage to have a good time, but it's a bummer not even being able to do the teacups


----------



## MrsKChicago

chelsealynnb said:


> Here's my 11 week baby bump! :D

Very cute! Are you posting in the first trimester bump thread, too?


----------



## NellyLou

Anyone having any weird cravings yet? I'm really wanting spicy eggplant - the stuff you can get in a jar! I like it anyway, but much more right now. Also feel that I have to munch on something all the time otherwise I feel like I'm going to barf. Yuck! 

I have to go out onsite with work later this week (male dominated industry), so I think I will have to tell my coworkers... just because I will have to bring along crackers and snacks and chances are I will look like I'm going to puke at some point. It's much easier to hide at my desk!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, Nelly!

I'm still not having cravings, just weird aversions.


----------



## bdb84

I think I'm going to go in tomorrow for a private scan just for peace of mind. I still have 2 more weeks until my next appointment, and it's such a long wait when you're constantly worried that something could have gone wrong. 

My symptoms are pretty non-existent lately. I'm still very tired, but that's really about it.


----------



## DentDoc16

Cute bump Chelsea!


----------



## BMcDonald89

chelsealynnb said:


> Here's my 11 week baby bump! :D

My bump isn't showing quite yet. Could it be that I haven't given birth in almost 7 years? I thought second pregnancy I would show quicker. I want a bump! !


----------



## Millhaven

MrsKChicago said:


> Good luck, Nelly!
> 
> I'm still not having cravings, just weird aversions.

Same here...and I found out that my usual yoghurt that I eat make me throw up. :(


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Very cute bump Chelsea! Mine is about the same size, but I am having a hard time distinguishing bump from bloat, as I feel like I am full of air lol.

BMcdonald, not everyone shows really early in subsequent pregnancies. Do you remember when you started showing with your first?

MrsKChicago, I hope a good nights rest will make you feel better! There is no way I would have had the energy to do 6Flags right now! I want to take a nap just thinking about it, you are brave!


----------



## frenchie35

Yay, Bookity! Your first appointment! Enjoy!

Welcome, glitterfly


----------



## BMcDonald89

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Very cute bump Chelsea! Mine is about the same size, but I am having a hard time distinguishing bump from bloat, as I feel like I am full of air lol.
> 
> BMcdonald, not everyone shows really early in subsequent pregnancies. Do you remember when you started showing with your first?
> 
> MrsKChicago, I hope a good nights rest will make you feel better! There is no way I would have had the energy to do 6Flags right now! I want to take a nap just thinking about it, you are brave!

I can't remember honestly.


----------



## MrsKChicago

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> MrsKChicago, I hope a good nights rest will make you feel better! There is no way I would have had the energy to do 6Flags right now! I want to take a nap just thinking about it, you are brave!

Thanks. I'm still sore, but not as bad as I was last night. I think I need a nice bath later. I wouldn't have gone if I didn't have a group that wanted me to join them, I don't have the energy for that kind of stuff now.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

iv never heard of 6flags so im guessing its not in the uk


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We are taking the not announcing approach, also because of our history. I would really like to be able to hide it until we have the baby at home, but that is highly unlikely as I already have to wear baggy clothes- oh the bloat! We have told very few people so far (only those who would be need to know or would be impacted if something goes wrong), and don't plan on telling many more people until hopefully 20 weeks.

I'm worried I will show really early though, as this is my second pregnancy this year and the previous one I was obviously preggo at 15 weeks.... I'm just going to tell people I've over-endulged.


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy_smurf2b said:


> iv never heard of 6flags so im guessing its not in the uk

No, I think it's just American. It's a group of theme parks. Lots of Big Scary Rollercoasters that I'm kind of glad I wasn't able to go on, and a few carnival style rides that I was sad to miss out on ;)


----------



## missfrick

NellyLou said:


> Anyone having any weird cravings yet? I'm really wanting spicy eggplant - the stuff you can get in a jar! I like it anyway, but much more right now. Also feel that I have to munch on something all the time otherwise I feel like I'm going to barf. Yuck!
> 
> I have to go out onsite with work later this week (male dominated industry), so I think I will have to tell my coworkers... just because I will have to bring along crackers and snacks and chances are I will look like I'm going to puke at some point. It's much easier to hide at my desk!

Ranch dressing and Arnold Palmers (iced tea and lemonade mixed together). Ranch I am putting on everything.... salami, salmon, BBQ potato chips, salad, chicken, baked potatoes... you name it, it's going on...


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Got my doppler today & I can't find the heartbeat. I'm only 8 weeks, so I know it's hard. Any tips??


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

sn0wbunnie - Make sure you are looking REALLY low when you are using your doppler. The baby is still in the pubic region at 8 weeks. Don't stress if you can't hear it though, it is still really early. Fingers crossed that you are one of the lucky ones to find it early!


----------



## DentDoc16

Oh no! Freaking out now because there was a little bit of blood down there.. :-O


----------



## sn0wbunnie

DentDoc16 said:


> Oh no! Freaking out now because there was a little bit of blood down there.. :-O

:( What color was it?


----------



## DentDoc16

Red


----------



## bucherwurm

I know it doesn't help much, but even a little bit of red blood can be normal. 

Now, if you have to change a pad every couple of hours and have really bad cramping, that isn't normal, and you should probably see your doctor.

I hope it stops soon. Any weird colour down there is scary these days!


----------



## DentDoc16

Thanks. I called the doctor on call and they said to come in to the office tomorrow, so I'll have it checked out soon. Still nervous though!


----------



## kealz

Fingers crossed it's nothing, dentdoc - hope you get some reassurance tomorrow. x


----------



## Bookity

Hoping it's nothing Dentdoc.

Going to try my doppler again tonight I think.


----------



## swampmaiden

hello everybody!

chelsealynn, i cant believe how big your bump is at only 11 weeks!! im totally jealous! 

Today i had lunch with my dad and great-grandmother, and my dad asked 'wow you look like youve lost some more weight' geez!! thats NOT a good thing in the 1st trimester, right? I mean, Ive been sick and all, but Im still eating.. and yes I do get in salads and greens and fruits, but also fried chicken sandwiches and rolled tacos! lol

My symptoms were pretty mild all weekend, and then today BAAM! Ive been sick all morning, and fell asleep without even intending to take a nap. I need to gather my energy, cuz this week is going to be pure hell at work... I cannot wait for next Wednesday when I will finally have 3 days off in a row, not even sure what im going to do with myself.. hopefully be extremely lazy and eat lots of food and watch lots of Netflix and read lots of books!!

oh and btw, at my midwife appt today, she was telling me about the risks of U/S and dopplers.. she said she often sees babys trying to avoid the sound waves.. like putting their arms up in front of their faces, or wriggling away from the source.. on both u/s and dopplers.. I had no idea that the fetuses could even sense the soundwaves from those devices, but it made me all paranoid now about u/s and dopplers, so for those of you with dopplers at home, be wise and cautious when using them!!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I hope it turns out to be nothing to worry about DentDoc! :flower:

Snowbunnie, try a full bladder and lying flat.

swampmaiden, I lost weight with my first. Lots of women lose weight in the first tri because of MS and aversions. Your midwife/doc should keep track of your weight and I'm sure they will say something if they have a concern.


----------



## lsd2721

I hope it's nothing dentdoc!!


----------



## DentDoc16

Thanks for the support everyone! Hopefully worrying for nothing.


----------



## MrsKChicago

DentDoc16 said:


> Thanks for the support everyone! Hopefully worrying for nothing.

I hope so to! I hear lots of stories of women spotting and their babies are just fine.


----------



## Menelly

I'm so devastated over Robin Williams' death. My sister hung herself last November, and this is just bringing back all the sad and the memories. :( Everyone remember: people here care about you. It's worth living.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, Menelly, I'm so sorry about your sister.

I was sad to hear about Robin Williams, too. We just watched The Birdcage this morning. Any death is sad, but it's especially tragic to see someone so deep in the grips of depression that they lose all hope like that.


----------



## Teilana

I was saddened by his passing too. He was a great performer and the world has lost another great :(


----------



## lsd2721

Menelly, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister! It's sad to hear about Robin Williams. He really was one of the best performers! !


----------



## Jaysbaby25

chelsealynnb said:


> Here's my 11 week baby bump! :D

Aww you look too cute! I'm so glad I'm not the only one as well! This is my 3rd baby too so maybe at this point you just show a whole lot sooner lol!!! I'll attach a pic of my big bump at 10 weeks lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## missfrick

Jaysbaby25 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Here's my 11 week baby bump! :D
> 
> Aww you look too cute! I'm so glad I'm not the only one as well! This is my 3rd baby too so maybe at this point you just show a whole lot sooner lol!!! I'll attach a pic of my big bump at 10 weeks lol!Click to expand...

Cute bumps ladies!


----------



## Millhaven

Menelly said:


> I'm so devastated over Robin Williams' death. My sister hung herself last November, and this is just bringing back all the sad and the memories. :( Everyone remember: people here care about you. It's worth living.

So sorry about your sister! :hugs:

I just found out about Williams' death and it feels a bit unrealistic. Like a part of my childhood has died. Nano, nano!


----------



## Bookity

I was saddened by the news too. It makes me so sad to think that someone who brought light and laughter to SO MANY was himself in such deep depression. My heart goes out to his family. What a tragedy.

I'll be glad to have my scan tomorrow and have some good news to talk about.


----------



## chrislo4

Robin Williams died???


----------



## Happenstance

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted for a few weeks as I've been on a bit of a roller coaster. I've basically been spotting since I got my BFP. They were worried it was ectopic so I got a scan at 6 and a half weeks and saw a heartbeat :cloud9:

Well, the spotting continued till ten weeks (never heavy, always brown) and I was told it was just one of these things. I spotted with DD till around ten weeks so, although it was still stressful, I tried to forget about. 

The night before last things changed. The spotting came back. Then it moved to red - bright red - with really big clots (sorry if tmi). There was still no flow as such, but enough to wear and change and change a pad. I was up all night and called EPU in tears yesterday morning. They didn't have any appointments yesterday so they've booked me in at lunchtime today. Yesterday, more of the same. Bright red with lots of clots - but still no flow and, apart from stitch-like pain, I've not had any cramps etc. 

I'm trying so hard to believe but I'm running out of hope. I've been Googling like crazy (I know, it's the worst thing you can do) but 'red bleeding', 'pregnancy' and 'clots' seem to all end the same way :cry:

I'll let you know how I get on and continue to pray for a miracle.


----------



## chrislo4

Oh happenstance, im so sorry to read your post. My fingers are tightly crossed for you today. I really hope everything is ok with your little bean & there is another explanation for the bleeding x


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I don't get the chance to come on here as often as I'd like and always miss loads. Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## cmr01

Can I just say these 4am shifts have been killing me!!! On top of that trying to stay awake with my 4 year old is not fun


----------



## Bookity

Everything crossed for you Happenstance. 

My scan is less than 8 hours away. Time to catch a few more zzzzs.


----------



## frenchie35

Happenstance! We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Millhaven

Happenstance said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted for a few weeks as I've been on a bit of a roller coaster. I've basically been spotting since I got my BFP. They were worried it was ectopic so I got a scan at 6 and a half weeks and saw a heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> Well, the spotting continued till ten weeks (never heavy, always brown) and I was told it was just one of these things. I spotted with DD till around ten weeks so, although it was still stressful, I tried to forget about.
> 
> The night before last things changed. The spotting came back. Then it moved to red - bright red - with really big clots (sorry if tmi). There was still no flow as such, but enough to wear and change and change a pad. I was up all night and called EPU in tears yesterday morning. They didn't have any appointments yesterday so they've booked me in at lunchtime today. Yesterday, more of the same. Bright red with lots of clots - but still no flow and, apart from stitch-like pain, I've not had any cramps etc.
> 
> I'm trying so hard to believe but I'm running out of hope. I've been Googling like crazy (I know, it's the worst thing you can do) but 'red bleeding', 'pregnancy' and 'clots' seem to all end the same way :cry:
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on and continue to pray for a miracle.

FX everything is still alright! :hugs:


----------



## mkyerby16

Man I need some strength to get through today. Woke up @ 3:30am to pee after goin to bed at about 11:30 and couldn't go back to sleep! Ahh and now I have to watch my husband's 5 yr old cousin all day. I really do love him but he's autistic and totally non-verbal & not potty trained. Plus he broke his wrist last week and has a huge cast which I hope he doesn't wack me with as I already have to worry about him kicking me. It's just a lot to deal with any day, especially when your pregnant and didn't sleep! Oh well just gotta make it to 1:45 tomorrow when I have my first ultrasound & appt!


----------



## DrMum

Morning all - dent doc and happenstance I'm thinking about you :hugs:

Menelly I'm just so sorry to hear about your sister. That must have been such a hard time for you and your family and I can only imagine the press coverage at the moment stirs emotions unique to the situation. Thinking of you.

Coffee! I was wondering where you'd gone love! Hope you're feeling better?

Cute bump Chelsea! I'm just a few days behind you and on pregnancy no 4 so have quite the bump too, but I'm really trying to hide it.... Not sure how long that's going to be feasible!! 

So I have my appt this week with the specialist who handles pregnant moms with previous cardiac stillbirth to go through our action plan for monitoring this pregnancy. It's about a 6 hour drive but I'm just happy they are seeing us pretty soon. It is quite stressful though in case they tell me things I don't want to hear. But let's stay positive until we know what he says I guess!

Have a great day girls and keep growin those bumps!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Happenstance, sending positive vibes your way that everything is okay. :hugs:


Sorry I haven't been around much ladies. I have had a few stressers of my own. My progesterone is still low, even after being switched off prometrium (taken vaginally) and switched to bioidentical progesterone injections twice a week. My test last week (10 weeks) show my progesterone had dropped again. From a 9 at 6 weeks to a 7.3 at 10 weeks. I am just baffled as to how this can be happening? I have had no cramping and no spotting. It just doesn't seem like this can be accurate. So my OBGYN added the prometrium back into my never ending list of medications. I only take one pill a day for now, but I do it at night, vaginally. Then I still do the injections twice a week. He also seems to hint that I will likely be on progesterone my entire pregnancy. I am happy to FINALLY have a doctor that believes in the importance of progesterone and supplementing it where needed... but now I am to the point of getting anxiety attacks when it's time to have my progesterone tested again. I just expect to miscarry at any time. I have an appointment with my OBGYN tomorrow afternoon, so I will discuss this with him more. Hopefully he can provide some reassurance so that I stop feeling like I am walking a tight rope and could fall off at any time. Then, they retest my progesterone again a week from Thursday. HOPEFULLY the placenta will kick in and my numbers will make a complete turn around.


----------



## Menelly

Thanks for the condolances everyone. It has been a hard day. *hugs*

Happenstance and Elphabba, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies that all will be well. Seems really scary!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck today Happenstance.

Sorry about your sister Menelly :hugs:


----------



## missfrick

Fx Happenstance I hope everything is ok! You too Elpheba!


----------



## Bookity

Ultrasound room is tied up. Still waaaaiting.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Elphabaa, sorry I missed your post! I hope you & your doctor can get your progesterone levels on track! I've been taking a supplement too, it is scary :hugs:

Hope you don't have to wait too much longer Bookity! Are they making you keep a full bladder??


----------



## DentDoc16

Ahhh so happy! Everything turned out to be okay, and we saw baby measuring the right size with a heart beat! 134 bpm. :baby::happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope you didn't have to wait too long, Bookity!

I just got my first baby present! SIL sent me two Aden and Anais swaddlers. She said they're her favorite blanket. Very exciting!


----------



## MrsKChicago

DentDoc16 said:


> Ahhh so happy! Everything turned out to be okay, and we saw baby measuring the right size with a heart beat! 134 bpm. :baby::happydance:

Great news! I'm so glad!!


----------



## mkyerby16

DentDoc16 said:


> Ahhh so happy! Everything turned out to be okay, and we saw baby measuring the right size with a heart beat! 134 bpm. :baby::happydance:

Yayy glad everything's ok! Did the bleeding stop?


----------



## NellyLou

That's great Dentdoc!

Happenstance, I hope everything is ok!

Good luck with your scan, Bookity! I hope you didn't have to wait to long, especially with a full bladder!

Menelly, I'm so sorry about your sister. I lost my sister 9 years ago. It's really really hard. :hugs:


----------



## ruthb

Absolutey devastated about Robin Williams, not sure if its the hormones but broke in to tears when I heard this morning! Currently watching Jumani.


----------



## DentDoc16

Yeah, I'm not bleeding now. It was just last night.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Great news!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Wonderful news DentDoc!


----------



## BMcDonald89

You know, sex and other things can cause your cervix to bleed a little. Which is normal. After my scan I had a sesame seed size speck of blood after I cleaned up. I didn't even bother to ask the doc about it.


----------



## mummy3

Happenstance:hugs: Hope everythings ok!

Bookity, good luck!:baby:

Dentdoc, so glad everythings ok:hugs:

Menelly :( I cant imagine, thinking of you hun:hugs:

Sorry to everyone not feeling great:hugs:

I've not been feeling great so its hard to keep up, got more IV fluids yesterday which helped some:shrug:


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks so much for all your kind thoughts and wishes. They must've worked as the scan showed a healthy baby measuring right on target. :cloud9: I was certain I was going to get bad news. 

Unfortunately I'm still bleeding and the clots are getting worse. The sonographer said she couldn't see any reason for the bleeding and that I had to take it a day at a time. She said to be realistic, that all the scan showed was that baby was today, and that I had to go back if things got worse. I'm so happy I got good news but looks like I'm not out of the woods yet. 

I'm glad to read your scan went well Dentdoc and hope all you other ladies are doing well. Thanks again for being there :flower:


----------



## Bookity

Scan went well. Just one little bean in there. Measuring right on track so my EDD is not changing. I didn't have to have a full bladder, but it did fill up while I was waiting ha!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Happenstance the bleeding must be terrifying but I am so glad you got to see your happy, healthy little baby. FX the bleeding will stop soon so you can enjoy your pregnancy.

Bookity yay for baby measuring right on dates!

Arm- woohoo I am a prune, I am officially 10 weeks


----------



## Bookity

Scan pics.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Cute pics Bookity!! <3


Okay, this may be a silly question. Is it strange to have an OB AND a midwife? What exactly does a midwife do? Are they supposed to replace a regular doctor?


----------



## BMcDonald89

Look at the little head and arms! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, what a cute little bean!

My midwife replaces a regular OB. She works with a practice of four midwives (I actually cycle through all of them and deliver with whoever's on call, but I've only met one so far). Unless I go high risk for some reason, I stick with the midwives, deliver with the midwives, and don't see an OB at all beyond a consultation with the OB they partner with for legal reasons. If anything happens at the birth that requires an OB, like having to have a c-section, their partner OB takes over the actual birth but the midwife stays around for support. I think I could, potentially, see an OB and a midwife if I needed more complex care but also like the personal touch of a midwife, but I'm really not sure. I usually hear about people seeing either an OB or a midwife, not both.


----------



## bucherwurm

Yeah, I went to my normal doctor for my first pre-natal and I have one more with them, and then I get transferred over to the midwives. Midwives are experts in low risk, normal pregnancies, so there wouldn't really need to be an OB unless there are complications.


----------



## Teilana

I have at least one more appointment (tomorrow!) with my regular doctor and then she turns me over to either midwives (if I ever get on with one! Wait lists suck!) or an OB which I am assuming she will give me a list of some to check out when I am there tomorrow.


----------



## lsd2721

My first appointment is tomorrow! I'm super excited. Not sure what to expect since this is our first!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Expect to lose about 30% of your blood volume. They're vampires


----------



## swampmaiden

great scans ladies, and Im so glad fo those of you who have been worried and had some reassurance that everything is going great in there! :happydance:

MrsKChicago.. thats exactly what Im doing too, with midwives! Theres about 3 of them at the practice, and they just cycle through with whoever is on call and by law can only deal with normal healthy pregnancies. But just like yours, they also have a 'sister' hospital just in case anything out of the ordinary occurs during pregnancy

And yes, they are vampires... I got poked like 4 times during my appt, and she still couldnt suck enough blood out, so I'll be giving my blood at the NEXT appt, and was told to gorge on water the night before and that morning.. it sucks, cuz Ive always been a tough person to find a vein for blood draw 

Isd2721-- good luck tomorrow! bring tissue, because you may start crying when you see the little heart flickering away :)


----------



## bucherwurm

lol, MrsK, though it's kind of true.

lsd, they will probably ask you a lot of questions. Family history, your health and habits.


----------



## mummy3

Lol yeah get ready for vampiring and tissues are good:baby:

Happenstance, it could be a sch, when there's heavy active bleeding they tend to bleed out so to speak making it harder to see them as the cause on ultrasound.

Cute pic bookity!!

Drmum, 6 hours is far but its worth it totally to be in with the right people
:hugs:

Its my daughter Anja's 5th birthday tomorrow, have to do a big day out, deal with the MIL who doesn't know and try not to vomit/pass out again:coffee: 

Still waiting on my bump :wacko: Expected it weeks ago! 

Somebody mentioned waiting to announce? I didn't announce on FB until I put up birth pics last time:haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a facebook friend who didn't say a peep about her second baby til she posted photos after the birth. What a surprise! We keep putting our announcement off by a day or two for various reasons. Tomorrow night is the earliest we'll be able to announce because DH still wants to tell a few people in person/over the phone.


----------



## BMcDonald89

MrsKChicago said:


> I have a facebook friend who didn't say a peep about her second baby til she posted photos after the birth. What a surprise! We keep putting our announcement off by a day or two for various reasons. Tomorrow night is the earliest we'll be able to announce because DH still wants to tell a few people in person/over the phone.

Do you have Instagram?


----------



## MrsKChicago

BMcDonald89 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I have a facebook friend who didn't say a peep about her second baby til she posted photos after the birth. What a surprise! We keep putting our announcement off by a day or two for various reasons. Tomorrow night is the earliest we'll be able to announce because DH still wants to tell a few people in person/over the phone.
> 
> Do you have Instagram?Click to expand...

I do, but I don't do much with it.


----------



## BMcDonald89

MrsKChicago said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I have a facebook friend who didn't say a peep about her second baby til she posted photos after the birth. What a surprise! We keep putting our announcement off by a day or two for various reasons. Tomorrow night is the earliest we'll be able to announce because DH still wants to tell a few people in person/over the phone.
> 
> Do you have Instagram?Click to expand...
> 
> I do, but I don't do much with it.Click to expand...

I was going to say add me if you want. Backwoodsbarbie_89


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ok, I'll add you next time I'm on instagram. I hope you like dog pictures....


----------



## BMcDonald89

I just like seeing everyone's lives. I don't have a fb. Although I'm thinking my hubby and I may create one.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't know what I'd do without Facebook! I'm terrible at keeping up with people otherwise.


----------



## Bookity

Took five vials of blood from me today. Only had to poke me once at least!!


----------



## chimama

Happenstance and dentDoc - glad everything went well!


----------



## DentDoc16

Phone pictures not the greatest but here is my U/S pic! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lsd2721

Oh My Gosh. That much blood?! Aahhhh! I hate needles!! Aahhhh!


----------



## MrsKChicago

DH said they took 7 vials from me. I didn't watch....


----------



## lsd2721

Oh My Gosh. SEVEN?! I might pass out!! Lol.

Lovely scan pictures! !


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just kept reminding myself I was getting a baby out of it... I really really don't like needles.


----------



## mkyerby16

lsd2721 said:


> My first appointment is tomorrow! I'm super excited. Not sure what to expect since this is our first!

Same! They told me my u/s would be 1st. Ahhh! Oh and I'm a total baby when it comes to needles. .. guess I better get over that fast.


----------



## mummy3

Cute scan pic!!:cloud9:

I'm fine with needles, IVs etc, the hubby is the one that will faint lol!

MrsK, cute dog pics are always good:thumbup:


----------



## mkyerby16

lsd2721 said:


> My first appointment is tomorrow! I'm super excited. Not sure what to expect since this is our first!

Same! They told me my u/s would be 1st. Ahhh!


----------



## Bookity

OB today told me she recently had a man who almost passed out as his wife was getting a pap. Like wow, how do they handle childbirth?


----------



## swampmaiden

I hate needles also, I can never watch... at least you were lucky enough, Bookity, to only need one poke. 
I seriously asked the midwife if she had to do it in the arm.. why not the leg? Well, they HAVE to draw from the arm.. and if they cant get the vein in the crook of your arm, they do the back of your hand, which is even worse. 
Im SO not looking forward to my blood draw in 2 weeks... 

I've got instagram too.. I'll look you up.. backwoodsbarbie lol great name


----------



## BMcDonald89

swampmaiden said:


> I hate needles also, I can never watch... at least you were lucky enough, Bookity, to only need one poke.
> I seriously asked the midwife if she had to do it in the arm.. why not the leg? Well, they HAVE to draw from the arm.. and if they cant get the vein in the crook of your arm, they do the back of your hand, which is even worse.
> Im SO not looking forward to my blood draw in 2 weeks...
> 
> I've got instagram too.. I'll look you up.. backwoodsbarbie lol great name

Totally add me! It's backwoodsbarbie_89


----------



## lsd2721

mkyerby16 said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> My first appointment is tomorrow! I'm super excited. Not sure what to expect since this is our first!
> 
> Same! They told me my u/s would be 1st. Ahhh! Oh and I'm a total baby when it comes to needles. .. guess I better get over that fast.Click to expand...

They never told me what to expect or give me any instructions. I hope I get an u/s tomorrow!!


----------



## lsd2721

So, I'm having the opposite problem to what I had over the weekend. I'm now extremely constipated. Ugh! Lol. So bloated as well. I've taken some fiber supplements this afternoon and still nothing.


----------



## MrsKChicago

They didn't tell me what to expect, either. I didn't get an ultrasound at the first appointment, but the midwife offered to give me orders for one to reassure me when she couldn't find a heartbeat on doppler. I was a little further along, though, at just shy of 9 weeks, so your doctor might just expect you to wait. It's a bummer, but I don't want you getting your hopes up too high just to get blood taken and get family history.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My brother is opening a butcher shop, and just opened a Kickstarter to fund some refrigerators that unexpected construction costs ended up taking precedence over (that's an awkward sentence, but I'm too tired to make it pretty). I pledged some money and the reward is a pig roast for me and 9 friends sometime in October. I really really hope the books are right and the aversions pass in the second trimester, because I'm gonna be annoyed if I gave all that money for what's bound to be an amazing meal and end up eating potato salad because meat is grosssssssssss.


----------



## Bookity

Hope the aversion passes for you. I had to stay away from pop my entire second pregnancy, even when my nausea faded. Boo.


----------



## missfrick

When is my sex drive supposed to come back? Poor DF (is that a thing? dear fiance?), we have done it once in the past two weeks, and probably 5 times total since we found out...


----------



## Bookity

We have done it zero times. ZERO.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bookity said:


> We have done it zero times. ZERO.

Guilty as well. I'm just not in the mood. We've been together so long, we weren't exactly going at it like rabbits anyway. I think we were both a bit burnt out from sex on command while TTC, and that mixed with the hormones just did me in.


----------



## Bookity

I haven't been in the mood for AGES. Just kind of trying to be a good wife or something. I know that's awful huh? DH is icked out by prego sex so it'll be a looooooong time here.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, if you're not in the mood and he's not comfortable with pregnant sex, at least you're on the same page? 

I'm a lime!


----------



## Bookity

Yay lime!!!

Im an olive!


----------



## BMcDonald89

I have a hard time getting into sex. But I get nervous. I watch to much day time tv.


----------



## kealz

We're the same - zero! At first we were burnt out from ttc so didn't mind but now dh is worried about 'messing it up' so think i'm in quarantine til first scan at 12 weeks! Lol


----------



## frenchie35

We've only DTD once since conception. It was last week, and my nausea was a little better, so I thought I'd 'reward' DH for helping out so much with our toddler.

Is 9:30 am too early to start eating Doritos?


----------



## chrislo4

I had a really cr*ppy day yesterday. I was being sick literally all day. Couldn't even keep water down. Just reminded me of my HG days when carrying my DD. Made me feel really miserable. On a happier note, double digits today. 10 weeks, yay! 

DH & I continue to DTD as before our positive. Mostly because I feel guilty towards him!! Sex drive is very low. Hoping it comes back soon. 

Frenchie, you are making me want to eat cheese Doritos!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

We still DTD but not as often. Maybe once a week, sometimes it can go a couple weeks without any. But I'm so tired, and usually feeling sick. He understands, I just try to make sure he knows he's still wanted.


----------



## mkyerby16

It's 5:30am here. I got up to pee and can't go back to sleep, I'm so excited/anxious/nervous for my appt later today! They didn't tell me much, just that I would be getting an u/s 1st. Oh to those talking about dtd we've done it 2-3 times since conceiving and I didn't enjoy it as it just didn't feel good for some reason so hopefully that changes but it's not like we did it that often to begin with. Here's a preview of our FB announcement to go up later tonight or tomorrow as long as all goes well today.


----------



## hanni

So hard keeping up with this thread. 

I am the total opposite. Want it all the time but can't because I bleed when we do. It's torturing my poor OH.


----------



## DentDoc16

Cute announcement pic!

Yeah, we haven't been doing it as often, maybe like 1-2 times per week. However, I do find it more pleasurable than before haha.


----------



## lsd2721

We've done it zero times as well. DH is freaked out about doing it during pregnancy. So yea....it'll be at least 9 months!!


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm a lime today! Only 3 more weeks until my next appointment and hopefully I will be able to tell people about this! I want to hear the heartbeat first.
It's also my anniversary today. 3 years with my husband.


----------



## Millhaven

I'm a lime too since we still don't know the exact age of the baby (next scan next thursday). :) So for now he or she is 11w.


----------



## DentDoc16

I feel behind on the fruits lol


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck with your appointments today Elphabaa, Teilana, lsd2721 & mkyerby! That's a lot of appointments for 1 day :lol:

Happy anniversary bucher! Happy birthday to your little Anja, Mummy3! It's my birthday too! I'm 30 though, not 5 :rofl:

we have DTD once since the beginning of July eeeeek that sounds horrible! We did it a couple of weeks ago because I woke up in the middle of the night, 2 nights in a row, just about to orgasm! so I decided if it was going to happen DH might as well get something out of it too and I jumped him after the second time. :blush: Other than that I have really not been in the mood. 

Cute scan pics & announcements! I wish I felt like we could do a cute announcement but I really don't want people to find out for a while....maybe around Christmas :rofl:


----------



## Bookity

What a difference a month makes with the fruit sizes!!! Blueberry to lime! All due the same month.


----------



## Bookity

My husband wants to keep it off Facebook until 20 week scan (which could happen as late as 23 weeks). I don't want to wait that long!!!


----------



## chimama

Where do you ladies come up with all these cute announcement ideas? Really nice!

Good luck to all those with scans today!


----------



## twinkie2

chimama-I was thinking the same thing! I did see a cute one on pinterest that was a chalkboard sign stating "Expecting our little pumpkin March 2014" (obviously it was from last year :haha: anyway, I thought that was cute since it will be September when we announce and everyone around here starts to fall decorate in Septmember. DH is not one to do pictures, so I'd rather get him to do pregnancy photos than an announcement photo, so something that doesn't involve him and camera is right up my alley!


----------



## katestar53

Good luck to those with scans today! Cute announcement picture Mykerby!!!

As for DTD, this is not happening in our house at the moment. I am on modified bed rest which rules out any sexy times :( Hopefully next week we can get back to normal. 

My Doppler arrived today & found the little peanut with a HB of 174bpm :dance::dance::dance: Yay!


----------



## twinkie2

Oh I forgot to mention, no sexy time in my house either, but not for lack of wanting. I'm on pelvic rest due to spotting caused my an implantation tear, they don't want to risk anything so no sex, no lifting anything heavier than a few lbs, no working out, basically I can sit and walk :(


----------



## mkyerby16

Thanks for the well wishes today! I saw the announcement idea on Pinterest and made it my own. I don't know how you ladies are holding out so long on announcing! I think I'll be in maternity clothes before I'm out of the 1st tri! I haven't gained a single pound and I know it's just bloat at this point, but that doesn't make my pants button any easier. Also I'm only 5'2" with like no torso, only a finger-width between my ribs and hip bone so I think baby will have no where to go but out. Lol. Plus our parents would definitely spill the beans by then, they're dying to tell anyone and everyone! I do have the fear that something will happen after announcing, but I'm trying to stay positive and hope that seeing the heartbeat today (as we hopefully will) will mean all is going well in there. I think it will seem more "real" once we tell more people and have everyone excited for us so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## swampmaiden

Im an olive today

Also, I threw up for the first time this morning too... I thought last weekend my symptoms were fading a bit, but NO they came back pretty hardcore Monday and especially yesterday.. all I do when Im not working is sleeeeeeep .... zzZZZzzz...


----------



## Teilana

Not much dtd here either. We have done it a few times since finding out but with exhaustion and nauesa I really have not been in the mood. DH on the other hand seems to be wanting it all the time, although he has said in the past that he tends to want it more when he is stressed... :( I feel bad for not wanting it more some days.


----------



## smawfl

Bookity said:


> What a difference a month makes with the fruit sizes!!! Blueberry to lime! All due the same month.

I know, I thought this too!!! This morning I felt it was a massive jump from a small prune to a big lime!! :happydance:


----------



## Bookity

I wish my doppler was fancy and counted the bpm, but it's really basic. Though I shouldn't complain because it didn't cost me a dime, just on loan from a friend. Haven't found the HB on my own yet either. I might try a few times before my next appointment, but hopefully I'll be able to find it afterwards, since they'll doppler me there and I'll have a better idea where to look (and that makes it sound like I've been looking for baby in my kidneys or something, haha).


----------



## MrsKChicago

bucherwurm said:


> I'm a lime today! Only 3 more weeks until my next appointment and hopefully I will be able to tell people about this! I want to hear the heartbeat first.
> It's also my anniversary today. 3 years with my husband.

Wow, we really are twins, our third wedding anniversary is on Friday!

Mykerby, very cute photo! 

It's gonna be one of those days today. My little dog woke me up, as usual, a half hour before the earliest I was willing to get up. Then the coffee maker didn't work (I knew it was nearing the end of its life, but usually it acts up a bit before it just stops working), and now the other dog, who went out fifteen minutes ago, is whining to go out. I'm ready to crawl back into bed and try again tomorrow.


----------



## bdb84

chimama said:


> Where do you ladies come up with all these cute announcement ideas?

Pinterest! Just search "Pregnancy announcements" and a ton of ideas pop up. 

I haven't been on much the past two days. Not much to report other than always feeling like something is wrong. I scheduled a private scan for tomorrow morning just for peace of mind. My next appointment isn't until the 27th, but I won't have another scan until two weeks after that.

ETA- DH and I have only DTD about 4 times since getting our BFP. I'm constantly worried that something will go wrong, even though I know that's highly unlikely. He's not at all worried about having sex during pregnancy, but I had that little bit of spotting last weekend and I've been a nervous wreck ever since.


----------



## glitterfly

Hi, I'm so sorry to be a pain, can I change ,y due date to the 26th? I saw the midwife today who moved me 1 day.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just added you on Instagram, BMcDonald. Queen of the Badgers :)


----------



## hanni

Oh the joys of being pregnant. Please tell me I'm not the only one suffering from a hairy belly this early?!
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-13 17.21.57.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bookity

Today is a baaaad day nausea wise. Since I woke up it's been threatening to make me sick. :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

I got the coffeemaker working. I might survive the day!


----------



## BMcDonald89

So do you think it's a regular lime? I mean I have one in the fridge and it seems big.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't know. Some of the sites say 2 inches, some say 1.5 inches (maybe they're counting at different times during the week?). I could see a 2 inch lime happening. The graphic on The Bump shows the measurement line going at kind of a diagonal, not straight across. None of the fruits have really matched up well with the measurements, though. Just wait til you go from watermelon to banana later on ;)


----------



## BMcDonald89

MrsKChicago said:


> I don't know. Some of the sites say 2 inches, some say 1.5 inches (maybe they're counting at different times during the week?). I could see a 2 inch lime happening. The graphic on The Bump shows the measurement line going at kind of a diagonal, not straight across. None of the fruits have really matched up well with the measurements, though. Just wait til you go from watermelon to banana later on ;)

Maybe it's a key lime? Oh and I added you.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Cool :) Guess I need to start posting again...

I bet it's a normal lime, but one of the smaller ones, not one of the mega lemon sized ones.

Now I really want a margarita...


----------



## BMcDonald89

MrsKChicago said:


> Cool :) Guess I need to start posting again...
> 
> I bet it's a normal lime, but one of the smaller ones, not one of the mega lemon sized ones.
> 
> Now I really want a margarita...

So do I! Extra salt.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Hi Ladies!

It seems like there is a lot going on in this thread today! Lots of scans and celebrations!

As for DTD, my DH has been away doing training for the last 8 weeks, although occasionally he comes home on the weekend and he is definitely all about it. I personally have no drive at the moment, but I think it's mainly because of all of my indigestion and fatigue. I have given in though, since we have had to spend so much time apart. He just got back from a deployment in April, and now this. I just hope he doesn't expect it very often when he gets home next week! Maybe my drive will return in second tri? 

The last few days it seems like my indigestion has gotten worse. I don't necessarily feel nauseous like I did with my first pregnancy. But I do feel really sick because I constantly feel like I have food sitting at the back of my throat, and I am burping constantly (super classy). The last few days it has been so bad that everything is coming back up. It's like there is no room for food, but I'm starving! Anyone have any tips? I have also increased my fiber intake to help improve constipation, which I feel like was part of the problem. But it's not getting better. Hopefully I am just hitting my peak, and it will improve next week.


----------



## BMcDonald89

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It seems like there is a lot going on in this thread today! Lots of scans and celebrations!
> 
> As for DTD, my DH has been away doing training for the last 8 weeks, although occasionally he comes home on the weekend and he is definitely all about it. I personally have no drive at the moment, but I think it's mainly because of all of my indigestion and fatigue. I have given in though, since we have had to spend so much time apart. He just got back from a deployment in April, and now this. I just hope he doesn't expect it very often when he gets home next week! Maybe my drive will return in second tri?
> 
> The last few days it seems like my indigestion has gotten worse. I don't necessarily feel nauseous like I did with my first pregnancy. But I do feel really sick because I constantly feel like I have food sitting at the back of my throat, and I am burping constantly (super classy). The last few days it has been so bad that everything is coming back up. It's like there is no room for food, but I'm starving! Anyone have any tips? I have also increased my fiber intake to help improve constipation, which I feel like was part of the problem. But it's not getting better. Hopefully I am just hitting my peak, and it will improve next week.

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. Have you tried zantac? And I'm sorry your hubby isn't around much. That would be horrible.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Glitterfly! I noticed your little girl's name is Charlotte Louise, that is our front runner if we have a girl!! We would call her Charlie and Louise is after both my grandmothers 

We have not the slightest idea what we will do if it is another boy!


----------



## lsd2721

Had my first appointment and everything looks good! Little buba is measuring out at exactly 8 weeks. Exactly where I thought lil buba was!! I got to see and hear the heartbeat!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, LSD!


----------



## BMcDonald89

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Glitterfly! I noticed your little girl's name is Charlotte Louise, that is our front runner if we have a girl!! We would call her Charlie and Louise is after both my grandmothers
> 
> We have not the slightest idea what we will do if it is another boy!

I love the idea of having a little girl with a boy name. My name is Billie. So..


----------



## cmr01

Im finally feeling like im gaining my energy back very slowly. I actually went through my clothes and cleaned the living room. Woohoo!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Gosh this thread moves so fast, cnt keep up lol


----------



## HopefulInNL

Hi Ladies! I had my first official appointment yesterday with my OB! Everything went great and I even got to see the heartbeat! I am measuring right on track! I go back in 3 weeks for my next appointment. My husband and I left the office with big smiles on our faces. Just so reassuring to see that flicker! Especially since I really haven't had much in terms of symptoms. Just the sore breasts and feeling tired.

Speaking of sore breasts...anyone have any good recommendations for a maternity bra? I have been looking online, but I don't know what brands are good and all that. I'm large busted, so I need support...and my current bras are just not doing the job (especially since my boobies have gotten even larger). Ugh, girl problems!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

BMcdonald, thanks! I haven't tried zantac, but I have tried taking tums. I just read though that tums can cause constipation, so I may try to avoid those now too. You just can't win lol I will try to get some zantac, maybe that will help!

Congrats on a great scan LSD! It is so reassuring to see your little bean!

Ugh, I miss margaritas! It doesn't even sound good right now, but they are definitely my favorite!

I just had the brilliant idea to let my 5 year olds rub lotion on my back. While they don't apply much pressure, it was still very relaxing! We may start making that part of our routine lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

BMcDonald, DH loves boys names for a girl. I like names that have multiple nicknames/short forms so when bubs is older s/he can choose what people call them... kind of like they are helping pick their own name. 


Great news lsd, hopeful & cmr!!


----------



## swampmaiden

hanni, that belly does NOT look hairy lol.. post of a pic of a dark happy trail lmao then we're talking, that just looks like cute peach fuzzz!

bookity, I feel ya on the nausea... small solace thats a great sign of a healthy pregnancy when you can barely think past how sick you feel :( :hugs:

And I agree on lime, Its probably like a key lime.. a small one off a tree rather than a big GMO lime from the grocery store... and yes, an icy cold slushy margarita with a salt rim sounds really good right now.. and made with real lime juice, not the mix thats more kool-aid than anything else


----------



## ruthb

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It seems like there is a lot going on in this thread today! Lots of scans and celebrations!
> 
> As for DTD, my DH has been away doing training for the last 8 weeks, although occasionally he comes home on the weekend and he is definitely all about it. I personally have no drive at the moment, but I think it's mainly because of all of my indigestion and fatigue. I have given in though, since we have had to spend so much time apart. He just got back from a deployment in April, and now this. I just hope he doesn't expect it very often when he gets home next week! Maybe my drive will return in second tri?
> 
> The last few days it seems like my indigestion has gotten worse. I don't necessarily feel nauseous like I did with my first pregnancy. But I do feel really sick because I constantly feel like I have food sitting at the back of my throat, and I am burping constantly (super classy). The last few days it has been so bad that everything is coming back up. It's like there is no room for food, but I'm starving! Anyone have any tips? I have also increased my fiber intake to help improve constipation, which I feel like was part of the problem. But it's not getting better. Hopefully I am just hitting my peak, and it will improve next week.

Im pretty similar, no sickness but feel like food isn't going down right! I find that dry salted crackers help, get the high fiber ones as they'll also help with the other problem! (Seems to have worked for me!)


----------



## ruthb

Margarita sounds amazing right now, especially a strawberry one!! I usually love baileys but we have a baileys cheesecake in the fridge and can't stand the smell!


----------



## Teilana

Appointment went well. Got to hear baby's heartbeat :) Next appointment is Sept 12 :)


----------



## Bookity

My next is September 9th


----------



## BMcDonald89

I have one on the 25th of August and high risk on the 27th of August..


----------



## mkyerby16

My appointment was great! I'm actually 4 days ahead though. 8weeks 5days. So my new official due date is March 20th. Hb was 169 bpm which she said was perfect. We even got to see its little head move back & forth! So exciting!


----------



## DentDoc16

Yay for all the good appointments!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Is anyone else so incredibly anxious to find out the sex of their baby? I almost can't stand it. There's a place near me that does gender reveal scans as early as 15 weeks (you can come back for free if it's inconclusive) & I am SOOOO tempted to have one done.


----------



## DrMum

Great news about all the good appointments everyone and loving the announcements!

So I did my 6 hour drive today ready to see the specialist tomorrow and am now sitting nervously in a hotel. Gosh this baby business is stressful.... Think of me tomorrow girls and I will update as soon as I can...


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Thanks ruthb! I have been trying to snack on regular crackers, but even those give me indigestion. I'll try to look for some high fiber ones though!


----------



## curlykate

Good luck tomorrow, DrMum! I hope your consultation goes well!
Ugh. I've had a rough couple of days. My nausea has hit full force as well, and even though I'm not throwing up, it's making my days miserable. It's crazy though, cause at the same time I'm really hungry. But the thought of food makes me even more nauseous! Even when I have lots in my tummy, and I'm full as hell, I still want to eat more! It's driving me nuts.
I'm also extremely tired. I got a bit more energy late last week, so I thought I was finally getting out of the exhausted stage, but it's back full force as well. I could sleep all night (with a few trips to the bathroom, of course), and still have trouble opening my eyes in the morning. It's getting a bit ridiculous.
As for DTD...that's not happening too much in our house ATM. As much as I would like to, even just for OH's sake, I just don't have the energy to even _pretend_ to want it. Hopefully my drive comes back soon, before he kicks me to the curb! lol


----------



## bdb84

Goodness, mashed potatoes have never tasted so good. I made some with dinner and I'm having the leftover bowl right now.


----------



## lsd2721

bdb84 said:


> Goodness, mashed potatoes have never tasted so good. I made some with dinner and I'm having the leftover bowl right now.

I had roasted potatoes today but all I could think was how I wished they were mashed potatoes! !!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

sn0wbunnie - I am also incredibly anxious to find out! I am planning on doing a private scan at 16 weeks and having a gender reveal shortly after. I cannot wait!

DrMum- Good luck tomorrow! I hope everything goes smoothly!

CurlyKate- I have also been really tired, but I haven't needed a nap to make it though the day in the last week, so I am hoping that my energy level will keep increasing... I definitely need it, and my house could use some attention. Hopefully you will feel better in the next few weeks!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

bdb84- Mashed potatoes sound delicious! In week 8 the only thing I wanted to eat were baked potatoes. :wacko:


----------



## BMcDonald89

Omg! I feel like my tummy might explode.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We just announced!! Exciting and scary at the same time.


----------



## cmr01

sn0wbunnie said:


> Is anyone else so incredibly anxious to find out the sex of their baby? I almost can't stand it. There's a place near me that does gender reveal scans as early as 15 weeks (you can come back for free if it's inconclusive) & I am SOOOO tempted to have one done.

We are way excited to find out the gender and my office will do them for 50 dollars at 15 weeks. Im very tempted to do it also. Plus I want to prove the hubby wrong. We kinda have a bet going on. Only thing is I have no idea what to bet for. Lol


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hey ladies, hope all is well. I just got back from a Las Vegas. DH and I were there for our 2 year anniversary. I sleptso much. We went to the pool each day, it was incredibly relaxing. 
The bleeding is still happening daily but I figure its just part of this pregnancy. Nausea is back full force at night and early morning. I have this feeling like molten lava is in my throat. And I pee whenever I heave. So glad I brought a ton of panties on the trip.
I went to the pharmacy to ask about taking tums and other things. The pharmacist chided me and told me to add ginger to my diet and eat smaller meals more frequently. I gotta say..ginger ale has done wonders for me.


----------



## ruthb

Hope everything goes OK drmum!

Sucks about the bleeding mommasqurriel but its true that a lot of women bleed throughout and they have completely normal pregnancies and babies otherwise! Vegas sounds good! Were going round there travelling for 3 weeks at Xmas, we booked it before we knew I'd be 6 months gone tho!

Oh my god my first scan is tomorrow, ive been so impatient but finally its here! Just hope everything's OK, feel like my pregnancy has been far been too easy with no nausea or fatigue!


----------



## molly86

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been missing a while. I'm just too tired to get on here much! I work full time and then just sleep the rest of the time. Anyway day off today so no excuses. After a quick look back seems like we're all mostly doing ok. Nice to see some good scans and good luck for those with scans coming up. I won't joining the FB group as I'm not on FB. Just noticed the April group is up and running so we're not the new ones anymore! Feel like it's gone so slow so far so that makes me feel better!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck and happy thoughts for you, DrMum! And for you tomorrow, Ruthb!


----------



## mkyerby16

Forgot to attach the pic from yesterday (although not the best quality)! I feel so much better now and we went ahead and announced last night. We opted to do the NT scanning so we'll have another appointment and ultrasound Sept 9th! Only bad thing was Dr. advised against my acne toner & spot treatment. Uggh and my face is soo broken out. Any tips ladies?


----------



## missfrick

mkyerby16 said:


> Forgot to attach the pic from yesterday (although not the best quality)! I feel so much better now and we went ahead and announced last night. We opted to do the NT scanning so we'll have another appointment and ultrasound Sept 9th! Only bad thing was Dr. advised against my acne toner & spot treatment. Uggh and my face is soo broken out. Any tips ladies?
> View attachment 793251

Cute bean!

For acne right now (because I was on pills I had to stop) I went to LUSH and the lady asked me a lot of questions about my skin, then recommended this wash/scrub I use twice a day, plus a moisturizer. I am still quite spotty, but DF says he notices a huge difference in my skin. You're not supposed to use benzoyl peroxide or salisylic acid I don't think.


----------



## DentDoc16

Cute scan!


----------



## katestar53

Lovely scan x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I still have terrible butt pain. I'm pretty sure my right leg is going to just fall off. Is this the trade off for not having nausea? Inability to walk?  I'm trying to be good about all the positions I'm supposed to be in, but no matter how well I start out, I always end up sprawled on my stomach with my knee pillow on the floor by the time I wake up. All this just from walking too much, it's crazy! I used to be able to walk forever and ever :( We were going to sign up for a 5k walk in October, but now I'm kind of scared to do it. My appointment is in a week and a half, I'm really hoping I can make it that long, and that the midwife has some good advice or can refer me to someone who can help. Stupid pelvis. Stupid ligaments. I'm so glad I work from home so I can stay on the couch.


----------



## bdb84

Hi, girls!

Can my due date be changed to the 23rd? I'm measuring a day ahead, which aligns perfectly with when I originally thought I O'd. 

I went in for a private scan this morning and got to see baby and hear the heart beat for the first time (at my 6 weeks, I could just see it). Heart beat was measuring at 150bpm. <3

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/93cb937c-4cd9-44a4-8e27-8fc47bed9262_zpse29c3279.jpg

Oh, before my appointment, I made a stop at our credit union, only to puke all over the parking lot. Twice. :dohh: My first actual bout of morning sickness out of all three of my pregnancies.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Ahhh I'm loving all the cute scan pics!

I had lab work done on Tuesday & my hcg level is now over 100,000. Pretty crazy considering when I first had labs done in July they tried to convince me that my pregnancy wasn't viable. Good thing I trusted my gut!

But now I'm sort of freaking out because I see on my results that my TSH is elevated. 7.05? I have to go see a specialist. Ahhhh. Anyone know anything about thyroid issues? This is the first time I am hearing of this.


----------



## Millhaven

sn0wbunnie said:


> Ahhh I'm loving all the cute scan pics!
> 
> I had lab work done on Tuesday & my hcg level is now over 100,000. Pretty crazy considering when I first had labs done in July they tried to convince me that my pregnancy wasn't viable. Good thing I trusted my gut!
> 
> But now I'm sort of freaking out because I see on my results that my TSH is elevated. 7.05? I have to go see a specialist. Ahhhh. Anyone know anything about thyroid issues? This is the first time I am hearing of this.

I have a problem with my thyroid since like 15 years back, and have been told that this also can happen during pregnancy. 
I have to do more frequent checkups now just to make sure my medicine dose is alright, because if it's not and left untreated, it's not good for the baby...luckily, it's easily treatable. :)


----------



## Millhaven

Anyone else feeling like they're not doing their best at work? I'm there but at the same time - I'm _not_. :(

I don't think my coworkers notice, but my mind is like somewhere else and I'm just doing my job on a routine. I'm not feeling like myself.

Maybe it's just hormones....


----------



## MrsKChicago

Millhaven said:


> Anyone else feeling like they're not doing their best at work?

I'm not doing my best at anything right now


----------



## Millhaven

MrsKChicago said:


> Millhaven said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling like they're not doing their best at work?
> 
> I'm not doing my best at anything right nowClick to expand...

Haha, you're right...me neither... :wacko:


----------



## ruthb

A couple of weeks back at work I spent about an hour making a really fancy calendar on excel to show how many weeks I'd be on certain dates, I spend at least 10 minutes staring at it everyday! Hah


----------



## MrsKChicago

You might have fun with this site, then, Ruth! https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php?month=3&day=05&year=2015


----------



## molly86

Millhaven said:


> Anyone else feeling like they're not doing their best at work? I'm there but at the same time - I'm _not_. :(
> 
> I don't think my coworkers notice, but my mind is like somewhere else and I'm just doing my job on a routine. I'm not feeling like myself.
> 
> Maybe it's just hormones....

It takes me all my effort to stay awake for a whole day at work! So I'm definitely not putting much effort in to anything else.


----------



## ruthb

Ah brilliant thanks Mrs I was looking for something exactly like that a couple of week ago but couldn't find it! Needed to work out how far I'll be when I fly to america in Dec, 28 weeks when I go 31 weeks when I get back, close to the cut off! Hope my dates don't get shifted forward at my scan tomorrow!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I honestly couldn't imagine working right now. Props to you ladies who are! I do school full time online, and I definitely don't feel like I am giving it 100% lately. I am distracted by anything pregnancy, and I am also house hunting. Not to mention, just plain TIRED. Plus I haven't had the energy to play with my kids as much as I would like to. Luckily, they are each others best friends, so they are perfectly entertained. Perk to having twins!


----------



## MrsKChicago

ruthb said:


> Ah brilliant thanks Mrs I was looking for something exactly like that a couple of week ago but couldn't find it! Needed to work out how far I'll be when I fly to america in Dec, 28 weeks when I go 31 weeks when I get back, close to the cut off! Hope my dates don't get shifted forward at my scan tomorrow!

It came in handy while planning our cruise. They have a very strict 24 week cutoff. Plus it's just fun to see where I'll be for various events :)


----------



## NellyLou

molly86 said:


> Millhaven said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling like they're not doing their best at work? I'm there but at the same time - I'm _not_. :(
> 
> I don't think my coworkers notice, but my mind is like somewhere else and I'm just doing my job on a routine. I'm not feeling like myself.
> 
> Maybe it's just hormones....
> 
> It takes me all my effort to stay awake for a whole day at work! So I'm definitely not putting much effort in to anything else.Click to expand...

Me too! It's sooooooooo hard to stay awake!!!


----------



## HopefulInNL

LOVE that website! Thanks MrsKChicago!


----------



## HopefulInNL

I can't for the life of me think of what the name of the show everyone was recommending on Netflix. Way too many pages to go back and try to figure it out. lol. Can someone tell me what it was?


----------



## frenchie35

@snowbunnie: I have to check my TSH once a month because I'm taking meds for hypothyroid. Right when I found out I was pregnant I had it checked and it was normal (0.42) but a month later it was 4.6. The baby puts a big demand on your thyroid, so you should have more tests done to see if you're actually lacking the hormone levels that you need. Looks like I'll be upping my meds.


----------



## MrsKChicago

HopefulInNL said:


> I can't for the life of me think of what the name of the show everyone was recommending on Netflix. Way too many pages to go back and try to figure it out. lol. Can someone tell me what it was?

Was it Call the Midwife?


----------



## NellyLou

Probably Call the Midwife! I LOVE That show and can't wait for Netflix to add another season!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Yes! That was it! Thanks ladies! I'm excited to watch it :)


----------



## CoffeePuffin

MrsKChicago said:


> You might have fun with this site, then, Ruth! https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php?month=3&day=05&year=2015

Haha, that's amazing. Crap. I'll be big this Christmas :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

We'll all be waddling around the Christmas tree this year.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> You might have fun with this site, then, Ruth! https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php?month=3&day=05&year=2015

Nice I used it too to see how far il be for my hol abroad, 19week going n 20week comin back let's hope they dnt book the 20week scan for while I'm away lol


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm sort of on the line! I am kind of due in March and April for now! My ticker is set to a DD of April 6th (based on when I got a positive test), but my LMP has my DD as March 30th. So, I will know for sure after an ultrasound on August 25th. I think I might double-dip in here and the April group for now. :)


----------



## bdb84

I just woke up from a two hour nap. I'm definitely having a hard time keeping up with my usual day-to-day activities lately.


----------



## katestar53

HopefulInNL said:


> I can't for the life of me think of what the name of the show everyone was recommending on Netflix. Way too many pages to go back and try to figure it out. lol. Can someone tell me what it was?

Call the Midwife x


----------



## ladybrown33

10 weeks doing great!!
 



Attached Files:







20140811_152121.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HopefulInNL

Anyone have any recommendations for a good maternity bra?


----------



## MrsKChicago

HopefulInNL said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a good maternity bra?

I wish. All the ones I've seen that are actual daytime, leaving the house bras have little skinny straps, and my boobs weigh a ton right now.


----------



## HopefulInNL

That's my issue, too! And right now, my normal bras are killing me! Ugh!


----------



## BMcDonald89

I took my bra off last night and it snapped so hard because of how tight it was, it left a welt. :-( Does anyone know often I should use cocoa butter?


----------



## katestar53

ladybrown33 said:


> 10 weeks doing great!!

Lovely scan photo :)


----------



## Bookity

Part of my blood draw on Tuesday was to check TSH. I was on thyroid meds a bit in my early twenties, but was so barely outside the normal range that I couldn't justify the expense of constant blood tests to check levels. I was certain that my working a third shift job contributed the bulk of my constant tiredness. Now however; feels like this has got to be more than first tri exhaustion. We'll find out soon I hope. 

Is my OB The only one who doesn't move the due date around for a few days of measurement difference? If it's within a week they don't change it here.


----------



## missfrick

BMcDonald89 said:


> I took my bra off last night and it snapped so hard because of how tight it was, it left a welt. :-( Does anyone know often I should use cocoa butter?

From everything I've read online and heard from my doctor and my mom, it will help with itchiness from dry skin and stretching, but won't do a thing for stretchmarks. That's all to do with genetics and such. So use it whenever you want, but don't expect it to necessarily change anything.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Cute scan ladybrown!

BMcdonald- I would put it on 3 times a day, especially if you don't have stretch marks from your first pregnancy. I have mild stretch marks from my twins, but I have a ton of excess skin from growing so rapidly with them, so I am not too concerned about lathering up as frequently lol.. I do still put it on at night though. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just ended up buying comfy non-maternity bras in a bigger size. They'll work for awhile longer, and just having the right size made a huge difference. I'm a big fan of Cacique for reasonably priced quality bras.

Bookity, I don't know what my midwife's policy is (I measured right on target), but I am surprised to see so many people moved around over a day or two of difference. It's not like there's any guarantee the baby will come on its due date anyway, you know?


----------



## mkyerby16

MrsKChicago said:


> Bookity, I don't know what my midwife's policy is (I measured right on target), but I am surprised to see so many people moved around over a day or two of difference. It's not like there's any guarantee the baby will come on its due date anyway, you know?

I was a bit surprised that mine changed (4 days sooner as baby was measuring 8w5d not 8w1d as I thought). I assumed they would just stick with lmp date but nope they went by the ultrasound. They said it won't change again tho as first trimester ultrasounds are most accurate for dating purposes. I guess if I end up being overdue that 4 days will matter to me later on tho lol


----------



## BMcDonald89

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Cute scan ladybrown!
> 
> BMcdonald- I would put it on 3 times a day, especially if you don't have stretch marks from your first pregnancy. I have mild stretch marks from my twins, but I have a ton of excess skin from growing so rapidly with them, so I am not too concerned about lathering up as frequently lol.. I do still put it on at night though. :thumbup:

I didn't get many. I mean I just on my lower belly, and only like 3 or 4. They are barely visible. Will I get them this time?


----------



## bdb84

I moved my own due date, fwiw, because I'm confident that's the day I actually ovulated (I temped). 

I used cocoa butter religiously with my first and still got stretch marks. Thankfully only where they can be hidden (on my boobs, side of my hips, and on my butt). I didn't get any additional in my second pregnancy, nor did I use any cocoa butter. It really only helps with the itchiness later on in pregnancy.


----------



## BMcDonald89

bdb84 said:


> I moved my own due date, fwiw, because I'm confident that's the day I actually ovulated (I temped).
> 
> I used cocoa butter religiously with my first and still got stretch marks. Thankfully only where they can be hidden (on my boobs, side of my hips, and on my butt). I didn't get any additional in my second pregnancy, nor did I use any cocoa butter. It really only helps with the itchiness later on in pregnancy.

So no new stretch marks and no butter? I was on bed rest with my first pregnancy and maybe used cocoa butter a handful of times. So never really. Like I said only a few stretch marks. Can't even notice unless you get close. I still look good in a swimmy suit.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I think drinking a lot of water also prevents stretch marks!


----------



## bdb84

Yep, no butter and no new stretch marks. That's not to say that I will be so lucky this time around, but I know that your skin's elasticity is genetic, so nothing you do can truly prevent them. I just lather on lotion when my belly gets itchy (usually in the third trimester for me).


----------



## MrsKChicago

Supposedly stretch marks are mostly a genetic issue. Drinking plenty of water is supposed to help, too. 

If I go by LMP, I'd be due March 4, but my midwife trusted me when I told her I was pretty certain when I ovulated. I've heard OBs are a lot less likely to take that kind of thing into account and trust mothers when they say they ovulated on a certain date.


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> We'll all be waddling around the Christmas tree this year.

yes we will, lol!


----------



## Bookity

This will be my first heavily pregnant winter. Who here's done it before? Is a maternity coat a necessity or do you let the bump hang out?


----------



## MrsKChicago

This is my first pregnancy, but there's no way I'll get through a Chicago winter without a good coat. I get cold if the air conditioning is too high, even with the higher body temp in pregnancy  My mom had a big wool cape at one point, I may see if she still has it rather than buy a special coat.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Okay, so I'm pissed. I just read the divergent book series, then I watched the movie. The movie stunk by the way, not really accurate with the book. Anyway, I heard the main actress in that movie was in a series called the secret life of the american teenager. I'm really not into that sort of genre due to my age. Well, I got into it. I watched the whole five seasons and the series finale was the worst! I cried for 20 minutes. I am back to reading again I guess.


----------



## Bookity

I've watched some of that show, but the dialogue drives me insane the way people say the same things over and over ad nauseum. 

What happened at the end. Maybe summarize the last season as I didn't watch it. Lol. Pm me if you don't want to spoil.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I posted on your page.


----------



## bucherwurm

I have stretch marks all over. Thankfully most of them are really light these days, but I am confident I will get them from pregnancy growth as well. I have a moisturizing cream, but I don't know if it will do much. It makes me feel better at least. :winkwink:


----------



## missfrick

Being in Canada, I definitely needed a winter coat... this is my first as well. My mom treated me to an M Shell. It's a coat that is good for pregnancy and then the flap flips up for baby wearing, and you can take out the wedge and wear it as a normal coat. They also make an M Coat, which I think is down-filled, but the lady at the store said it's probably way too hot for a pregnant woman, or for baby wearing. They're made small though, I'm usually around a size 10-12, and I needed an XL (I usually fit in a M/L), but I will be able to fit a sweater underneath if needed. They are not cheap, but since it can be used for BW after, and can also be used as a regular coat, I was grateful to it. The shell is $200 and the coat is $400, so I'm glad the lady recommended the shell because I'd feel bad if my mom spent so much on a coat. But I suppose for those of us living in colder climates, it's a necessity.

https://shop.poshmommy.ca/index.php?image=27271


----------



## mkyerby16

BMcDonald89 said:


> Okay, so I'm pissed. I just read the divergent book series, then I watched the movie. The movie stunk by the way, not really accurate with the book. Anyway, I heard the main actress in that movie was in a series called the secret life of the american teenager. I'm really not into that sort of genre due to my age. Well, I got into it. I watched the whole five seasons and the series finale was the worst! I cried for 20 minutes. I am back to reading again I guess.

Omg I thought I was the only one who had been addicted to that show! Back when it was actually on I HAD to see it every week. It got really cheesy and crazy towards the end which really annoyed me but I kept watching anyway only to also be so mad at the finale! Lol I have a weak spot for abc family shows for some reason. My new addiction is The Fosters.


----------



## bdb84

BMcDonald89 said:


> Okay, so I'm pissed. I just read the divergent book series, then I watched the movie. The movie stunk by the way, not really accurate with the book. Anyway, I heard the main actress in that movie was in a series called the secret life of the american teenager. I'm really not into that sort of genre due to my age. Well, I got into it. I watched the whole five seasons and the series finale was the worst! I cried for 20 minutes. I am back to reading again I guess.

I've heard a lot of negative reviews regarding the last book in the series (with how it ends), so I've stayed away from it, although I did see the movie. I can't deal with books with bad endings. :lol:

As of right now I'm really loving Gossip Girl even though I'm about 13 years older than the characters in that show. No shame, though. :lol:


----------



## MrsKChicago

The ending of the third book annoyed the crap out of me. I can deal with sad endings if they make sense, but I got the feeling she just did it for shock value. Like she was plotting how to be edgier than Suzanne Collins or something


----------



## BMcDonald89

mkyerby16 said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I'm pissed. I just read the divergent book series, then I watched the movie. The movie stunk by the way, not really accurate with the book. Anyway, I heard the main actress in that movie was in a series called the secret life of the american teenager. I'm really not into that sort of genre due to my age. Well, I got into it. I watched the whole five seasons and the series finale was the worst! I cried for 20 minutes. I am back to reading again I guess.
> 
> Omg I thought I was the only one who had been addicted to that show! Back when it was actually on I HAD to see it every week. It got really cheesy and crazy towards the end which really annoyed me but I kept watching anyway only to also be so mad at the finale! Lol I have a weak spot for abc family shows for some reason. My new addiction is The Fosters.Click to expand...

I was a foster child. It was a horrible experience. I'm not sure I could sit through the show. I'm afraid it would either be too cheesy/fake or WAY too real. How is it?


----------



## Bookity

I've still not read all of the third book because I skipped to the end and hated it and now I don't want to read it all. Oh dear. 

So the movie was crap huh? Books to movies almost always are. 

I want to see 'if I stay' with my sister later this month. I think it's been long enough since I read the book I shouldn't be too picky about it.


----------



## swampmaiden

curlykate said:


> Good luck tomorrow, DrMum! I hope your consultation goes well!
> Ugh. I've had a rough couple of days. My nausea has hit full force as well, and even though I'm not throwing up, it's making my days miserable. It's crazy though, cause at the same time I'm really hungry. But the thought of food makes me even more nauseous! Even when I have lots in my tummy, and I'm full as hell, I still want to eat more! It's driving me nuts.
> I'm also extremely tired. I got a bit more energy late last week, so I thought I was finally getting out of the exhausted stage, but it's back full force as well. I could sleep all night (with a few trips to the bathroom, of course), and still have trouble opening my eyes in the morning. It's getting a bit ridiculous.
> As for DTD...that's not happening too much in our house ATM. As much as I would like to, even just for OH's sake, I just don't have the energy to even _pretend_ to want it. Hopefully my drive comes back soon, before he kicks me to the curb! lol

this is so exactly how i feel too, i couldve wrote this lol


----------



## Bookity

BMcDonald89 said:


> I posted on your page.

Wow, that was really abrupt!!!


----------



## BMcDonald89

Bookity said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> I posted on your page.
> 
> Wow, that was really abrupt!!!Click to expand...

Yes, it was. Also, THE MOVIE WAS HORRIBLE! Even without the comparison to the book. It almost feel like a B movie.


----------



## mkyerby16

BMcDonald89 said:


> mkyerby16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I'm pissed. I just read the divergent book series, then I watched the movie. The movie stunk by the way, not really accurate with the book. Anyway, I heard the main actress in that movie was in a series called the secret life of the american teenager. I'm really not into that sort of genre due to my age. Well, I got into it. I watched the whole five seasons and the series finale was the worst! I cried for 20 minutes. I am back to reading again I guess.
> 
> Omg I thought I was the only one who had been addicted to that show! Back when it was actually on I HAD to see it every week. It got really cheesy and crazy towards the end which really annoyed me but I kept watching anyway only to also be so mad at the finale! Lol I have a weak spot for abc family shows for some reason. My new addiction is The Fosters.Click to expand...
> 
> I was a foster child. It was a horrible experience. I'm not sure I could sit through the show. I'm afraid it would either be too cheesy/fake or WAY too real. How is it?Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that. You'd probably find it too cheesy. There are some deep/serious topics, but it's got alot more going on than just the fact that their foster kids. It's more about their family as their all but one offically adopted and a big close knit family. Each character has their own little story line going on.


----------



## BMcDonald89

mkyerby16 said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkyerby16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I'm pissed. I just read the divergent book series, then I watched the
> Omg I thought I was the only one who had been addicted to that show! Back when it was actually on I HAD to see it every week. It got really cheesy and crazy towards the end which really annoyed me but I kept watching anyway only to also be so mad at the finale! Lol I have a weak spot for abc family shows for some reason. My new addiction is The Fosters.
> 
> I was a foster child. It was a horrible experience. I'm not sure I could sit through the show. I'm afraid it would either be too cheesy/fake or WAY too real. How is it?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. You'd probably find it too cheesy. There are some deep/serious topics, but it's got alot more going on than just the fact that their foster kids. It's more about their family as their all but one offically adopted and a big close knit family. Each character has their own little story line going on.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be sorry. I learned a lot from my experience. I believe children who grow up in a unhealthy environment have two choices. The first choice is to take the familiar path in which they are most comfortable due to environmental conditioning, which is the easy path, and the wrong path. Or they can struggle and try to rise above what they know, and learn something new. Taking the good from every experience and building a good life for themselves. I chose the latter, but without being removed from that environment, I can guarantee I would be sitting next my mother doing exactly what she does. As miserable as it was, I am eternally grateful. I can also say, I know exactly what not to do in regards to being a mother.Click to expand...


----------



## BMcDonald89

I'm off my soapbox now. Sorry. My rants is over.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Don't feel bad about it. Sometimes knowing what not to do because of crappy parents is way more valuable than knowing what to do because you have great parents.


----------



## mkyerby16

Well that's awesome, I'm glad you were able to make it a positive thing and rise above. 



Ok mom's can we talk maternity clothes/baby bumps? This is my 1st so I have no clue what to expect/when I should start browsing the maternity section. I know everyone's so different, but does anyone feel like their already showing, or if this isn't your 1st do you remember when you had to jump to bigger clothing with your 1st? I went ahead and bought a Be Band today, but I'm not sure how I feel about it. I do have to say it somehow made my tummy look round and actually pregnant, not just squishy and fat like it looks right now without it. lol I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow so I feel like it's too early, but my belly is definitely getting bigger. I know it's all bloat at this point. I haven't gained a single pound, and when I wake up I'm closer to normal, but after a few hrs and especially by the end of the day I look 6 months along and my pants are tight and uncomfortable. But bloat or not it still makes me not want to wear pants lol. I've read you shouldn't show with your first until about 4 months... ummm yeaa I think I'm gonna be a bit before that... maybe it will just look like extra squish and not pregnant, but it will be noticeable.


----------



## Bookity

Very inspirational!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not showing, but I look pregnant if I dress right. It's all bloat and being overweight. I'm in maternity jeans just because I gained a little weight and I'm not comfortable in my regular jeans, and I got a bunch of maternity pants on a Facebook garage sale group for what it would have cost me to buy one pair of bigger jeans. They're pretty comfy, much better than I imagine the belly band and regular jeans combination would be. I had some of my pre-weightloss shorts tucked in the back of a drawer, so I've just been wearing those on hot days. I say shop around secondhand for cheap maternity pants (thrift stores, garage sales, ebay, etc), and start wearing them whenever you're comfortable. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Kaiecee

all i know is this is my 5th and i already feel 5 months pregnant the bloat is no good especially when im not the smallest of people


----------



## BMcDonald89

I wake up skinny and go to bed 20 weeks pregnant I feel like! I eat a lot of vegetables, so it may be bloat. I'm not sure when to switch girly.


----------



## missfrick

I have 2 bella bands (one real one, one from walmart that I prefer) because my jeans and shorts don't button. I also have 2 maternity bras, maternity undies, maternity leggings, and a pair of maternity jeans (haven't worn the jeans yet). I definitely bloat as soon as I eat, but also I must have a teeny tiny bump because the uterus area is swollen and never goes down.


----------



## BMcDonald89

missfrick said:


> I have 2 bella bands (one real one, one from walmart that I prefer) because my jeans and shorts don't button. I also have 2 maternity bras, maternity undies, maternity leggings, and a pair of maternity jeans (haven't worn the jeans yet). I definitely bloat as soon as I eat, but also I must have a teeny tiny bump because the uterus area is swollen and never goes down.

I wish I had a bump.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Me too! I can't wait til I can go out looking pregnant and not be afraid that someone is gonna ask how far along I am and I'm gonna have to say "11 weeks..." even though I look more like 20 at the end of the day


----------



## MrsKChicago

All I have now is a potato bump :(


----------



## BMcDonald89

Mines a prune bump.. boo. Lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, mine isn't potato sized, it's just made of potatoes


----------



## BMcDonald89

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, mine isn't potato sized, it's just made of potatoes

I laughed so hard I almost peed!! Lmao (maybe I did just a little) haha


----------



## BMcDonald89

Hillary Clinton is killing it on the Colbert report.


----------



## swampmaiden

Advice Ive heard is to invest in a maternity bra, panties, and a 'core' outfit.. like a maxi dress, or bodysuit or black pants or something that you can then add various other peices like an open blouse or skirt to to have different outfits, all revolving around the core piece. 

My girlfriends that have had babies... they really just went with dresses or skirts and big blouses for the most part.. which is probably what Im going to do. 

I also heard its wise to buy the nursing bras early, because they also double as maternity bras. I need to get a new bra soon too.. I already was a D cup before hand, and the Titty Fairy has definitely visited me already


----------



## missfrick

Yeah I have a bump for sure... well, ok, so I was about 165-168 (at 5foot 5ish) pre pregnancy.... fairly average, about a size 10-12 on bottom (L) and medium on top (I carry my weight in my butt an thighs). But whatever is moving around inside has pushed my once fairly flat stomach forward, so there is definitely a tummy, it's just not made of baby.

As for bras since everyone is asking, I went to a nursing store in my city and tried on multiple brands. I ended up getting two Bravado! bras (made by Medela I believe). They were by far the most comfortable for me (obviously everyone is different). They are nursing bras that double for maternity. No underwire or anything. My bbs only started hurting around the beginning of week 10, and I wore a normal bra and I swear it hurt so bad!

I have gotten my maternity clothes so far at WalMart and Value Village. I got a pair of Thyme jeans for $10, and I think retail is around $60. I also got a blouse that will be cute when I get a little bigger, and that was $5. I refuse to buy $500 in maternity clothes new, I bet I can get away with $200 or less buying used. It just sucks that we're going through fall AND winter, which depending on location means layers and various season's clothing are needed.

My only splurge item (besides my wedding dress) will be a dress for DF's office holiday party, and even then I think I will try thrift stores first. Also, we are planning on going to Florida over Xmas break, and he literally said if I can't find summer stuff at the thrift stores than I can just go to Target or WalMart in Fla. Also will need a new bikini because I think I'll need a bigger size for the ladies, lol.

Ok that's my rant about maternity clothing. Hope something I said is useful to someone :D


----------



## Teilana

I am only 9 weeks (almost 10) and tomorrow I am going to be going out and getting a bra and a pair of work pants and maybe a pair of jeans. My jeans were tighter around the waist to start with but now they are just plain uncomfortable :( and my work pants are starting to get tight and they are stretchy material. I do have a lot of evening bloat and when I'm working mainly evenings, things don't fit right! Even though I'll probably have to have the pants hemmed :( I have no legs... Lol... And the boob fairy has visited too, DH even commented the other day. My normal bras don't fit right and for the last week they have been on a bigger hook in the back than what I normally had it on...


----------



## cmr01

missfrick said:


> Being in Canada, I definitely needed a winter coat... this is my first as well. My mom treated me to an M Shell. It's a coat that is good for pregnancy and then the flap flips up for baby wearing, and you can take out the wedge and wear it as a normal coat. They also make an M Coat, which I think is down-filled, but the lady at the store said it's probably way too hot for a pregnant woman, or for baby wearing. They're made small though, I'm usually around a size 10-12, and I needed an XL (I usually fit in a M/L), but I will be able to fit a sweater underneath if needed. They are not cheap, but since it can be used for BW after, and can also be used as a regular coat, I was grateful to it. The shell is $200 and the coat is $400, so I'm glad the lady recommended the shell because I'd feel bad if my mom spent so much on a coat. But I suppose for those of us living in colder climates, it's a necessity.
> 
> https://shop.poshmommy.ca/index.php?image=27271

So this may sound stupid but is this the coat or the shell. Whats the difference and where can I find them? I know ill need a coat this winter for sure.


----------



## missfrick

cmr01 said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Being in Canada, I definitely needed a winter coat... this is my first as well. My mom treated me to an M Shell. It's a coat that is good for pregnancy and then the flap flips up for baby wearing, and you can take out the wedge and wear it as a normal coat. They also make an M Coat, which I think is down-filled, but the lady at the store said it's probably way too hot for a pregnant woman, or for baby wearing. They're made small though, I'm usually around a size 10-12, and I needed an XL (I usually fit in a M/L), but I will be able to fit a sweater underneath if needed. They are not cheap, but since it can be used for BW after, and can also be used as a regular coat, I was grateful to it. The shell is $200 and the coat is $400, so I'm glad the lady recommended the shell because I'd feel bad if my mom spent so much on a coat. But I suppose for those of us living in colder climates, it's a necessity.
> 
> https://shop.poshmommy.ca/index.php?image=27271
> 
> So this may sound stupid but is this the coat or the shell. Whats the difference and where can I find them? I know ill need a coat this winter for sure.Click to expand...

This one is the shell. It is still fleece lined. The coat is down-filled and has a hood with a fur trim. Like I said, I was recommended against it because I was told it would be too warm. If you go the themcoat.com they have a list of retailers.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I'm getting one too.


----------



## Bookity

That coat looks perfect!


----------



## chrislo4

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, mine isn't potato sized, it's just made of potatoes

Haha love it :haha:

Mine is similar except mine is filled with all carbs *she says eating a crossiant for breakfast* Im having difficulty eating much in the day at the mo but when i do its either something carby or fruit


----------



## frenchie35

I remember having to put a hair tie looped around my pants button when I was around 10-12 weeks last pregnancy. I've been fortunate to be lounging around the house with DD this summer, so I've been able to keep is casual/comfy. I think I'll be getting my maternity jeans out of storage soon.
I bought a "maternity" coat (as in one size larger than usual) from H&M last time, but I wasn't able to find it when we packed up to move last year (weird?). Since then I bought a wool coat from Jcrew that isn't maternity, but the buttons are all up high, so I'm hoping it will work. However where I live it never gets that cold, so I shouldn't need anything too heavy. Good luck to all you northerners!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Our little sisters wedding was amazing. It was so hard not to share our good news. Just a few more weeks.
Tried preggy pop drops and its working...take that nausea! 
The titty fairy visited me too. I bought a few bras from motherhood maternity store. Im a G Cup pre pregnancy. ..reallyhoping I dont end up with boobs that rival Dolly Partons.
If you sign up with motherhood maternity they give you a ton of gifts.. I got gift cards for a free boppy, baby sling, nusing cover and a carseat cover. Oh and a free bottle. I am loving freebies.


----------



## NellyLou

Bookity said:


> This will be my first heavily pregnant winter. Who here's done it before? Is a maternity coat a necessity or do you let the bump hang out?

My last little one was born in February. I live in Ottawa, Canada and it gets very cold here, so a winter coat that zips is very necessary. I didn't want to spend money on a maternity coat though so I just purchased a winter coat that was longer and a size larger. It fit the whole time, and I can wear it when I'm not pregnant. Will wear it again this time :)


----------



## NellyLou

To add to the bras, a lot of nursing bras can double as maternity bras if you want to save some money. I used the fast food bras last time (but I'm small chested so not sure how well they are for larger chests...) and I love them. For maternity clothes, you really don't need that much. I won't be buying any more this pregnancy. This is what I have:
- two pairs of jeans
- two pairs of dress pants
- a white long sleeve shirt and tank top
- a black long sleeve shirt and tank top
- two striped long sleeve shirts
- One fancy sweater
- 4 cardigans (that I can wear when not pregnant)
- 2 hoodies
- One pair of leggings (which I have never stopped wearing and I will only buy maternity leggings from now on... so comfy!)
- One fancier dress

My regular undies fit my whole pregnancy and I wore my hubbies t shirts for pajamas when mine no longer fit :) One other thing that might be helpful for ladies who live in cold climates and need winter boots - Get slip ons or ones that zip up. It gets pretty hard to bend over and lace anything up when you get near the end lol.

Hope that helps!


----------



## katestar53

That coats looks lovely...

My boobs have a mind of their own when pregnant, they get so big and not in a good way. When my milk came in they were a 36k!!! All my maternity bras that I'd bought were a 36g as that's the size they were when I was pregnant! The midwife sent me straight to John Lewis to get fitted for a nursing bra. I'm dreading that again but at least I know what to expect this time round! 

As for coats, I've already placed bids for a few on Ebay. I have seen loads of nice maternity clothes as well. I don't really wear jeans, I find them uncomfortable, plus I have a flat bottom! Am more of a leggings/tunic & dress/tights kinda girl. I love my dresses :) Plan I'm getting some nice knitted maternity dresses for the winter :) Seen loads on Ebay x


----------



## curlykate

I saved my maternity clothes from last time (LOs due date was 2-3 weeks later than this LOs due date), so I'll be able to wear those. I will need some new shirts for work (white to wear under a vest, so I just buy men's large T-shirts), and some black pants. Those I'll get closer to the colder weather.
I have a maternity coat that I bought online from Motherhood Maternity last time. I managed to get it on sale, so that helped with the cost. I had to get a nice warm coat though, as our winter's are cold (especially in January-mid March), and I work in child care, so I will be outside for at least an hour each day.


----------



## ruthb

Well scan this morning was amazing! So surreal to see baby moving! I'm afraid I'm no longer as marshmallow as I've been moved three days forward to 28th Feb! So glad its not a leap year! I'll just stay in this thread as I know it could easily still be march!


----------



## ruthb

Here's some pics! 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140815_151816.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20140815_151711.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## swampmaiden

came across this new article about folic acid.. Im already taking an extra supplement of folic acid on top of my prenatal.. 800mcg total but I guess I'll stop after the 1st trimester now.. will need to discuss with midwife too

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/281060.php

Scientists from New York State report that higher doses of folic acid during pregnancy and throughout life may have lasting negative effects.


----------



## NellyLou

Adorable scan pics Ruth!

Swampmaiden, I had no idea about the folic acid!


----------



## smawfl

Lovely pics!!

I haven't updated on here for a while, but we had an early scan last weekend as I was getting worried for not having many symptoms.. all well thankfully! Saw a lovely heartbeat beating at a rate of 175bpm and baby is measuring 6 days ahead of LMP dates!

Gonna keep my due date as it is for now, and will see what the 12 week nuchal scan says!

Here's baby #2 :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20140809_213611.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Elphabaa77

I am definitely not showing yet. I sometimes think I probably never will. I'm 6 foot tall and big boned, not exactly skinny either. My sister is skinny and also tall like me, and she didn't even start to show until she was 6 months with either of her 2 boys. She said she didn't even need maternity pants until she was 5 months. So I feel like I will probably never look really pregnant... I'll just look like the girl who ate way too many twinkies. :dohh: Although I can't have any junk food because I am diabetic. One perk of being diabetic, I've lost nearly 20 lbs since finding out I was pregnant. For me that's actually a good thing, not a bad thing. So now, all of my clothes that are too big will probably last me longer as I do start to grow. :haha:


Oh, and my update. I had my appointment with my OBGYN Wednesday and I had a bit of a meltdown telling him how much anxiety my progesterone issues are giving me. That the low numbers make me wonder if maybe the baby's heart stopped, but all of the progesterone supplements I am on are preventing a miscarriage. When I have my progesterone tested multiple times and it keeps dropping despite being on injections AND suppositories, it's hard not to jump to the worst conclusions. So, seeing how upset I was (which was super embarrassing for me because I DON'T cry in front of ANYONE!), he decided that 'no exam or anything else he had planned to do could provide me more reassurance than actually seeing my baby.' So he went to see if ultrasound had an opening. They didn't have one that day, but they had one yesterday. So I got to see baby, who was wiggling away from pictures yet again! (Just like Mommy who hates having her picture taken) Baby was very active and heart beat was 167 (even though I swear she told me 163). Baby measured 3 days ahead, but that's no big deal. So, I am going to try to just chill about the progesterone issue. The placenta should take over any time which should cause my numbers to 'soar' as my OBGYN put it. Also, I have now had 3 ultrasounds (7 weeks, 9 weeks, and now 11 weeks) that have all showed a strong heart beat and a wiggly, active little baby. So time for Momma to take a chill pill and trust that the progesterone thing isn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh Elphabaa, I'm glad you were able to see your little one again. It's so stressful without the extra worry of progesterone levels. I can't imagine the worry you are feeling! :hugs:

My friend is also 6 feet tall and she barely looked pregnant with either of her babies! She had small babies, and they seemed to just stand up straight in there haha. She honestly looked as big as I look now when she was 40 weeks. And ofcourse she is one of those lucky women who didn't look pregnant at all immediately after she gave birth. I can't even imagine haha.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> Oh Elphabaa, I'm glad you were able to see your little one again. It's so stressful without the extra worry of progesterone levels. I can't imagine the worry you are feeling! :hugs:
> 
> My friend is also 6 feet tall and she barely looked pregnant with either of her babies! She had small babies, and they seemed to just stand up straight in there haha. She honestly looked as big as I look now when she was 40 weeks. And ofcourse she is one of those lucky women who didn't look pregnant at all immediately after she gave birth. I can't even imagine haha.

I had that with my 1st, never once looked pregnant even after giving birth lol time will tell with my second :p


----------



## Elphabaa77

NellyLou said:


> Oh Elphabaa, I'm glad you were able to see your little one again. It's so stressful without the extra worry of progesterone levels. I can't imagine the worry you are feeling! :hugs:
> 
> My friend is also 6 feet tall and she barely looked pregnant with either of her babies! She had small babies, and they seemed to just stand up straight in there haha. She honestly looked as big as I look now when she was 40 weeks. And ofcourse she is one of those lucky women who didn't look pregnant at all immediately after she gave birth. I can't even imagine haha.

My 5'2 cousin is pregnant with number 2 and only 2 weeks ahead of me, and she is DEFINITELY showing. :dohh: Her last baby was in the 6lb range. However, my sister gave birth to a nearly 9lb boy and then an OVER 9lb boy. Both big babies, and she never had gestational diabetes. She also never showed signs of labor. Baby #1 was induced at almost a week past her due date, and even induction was slow until the OBGYN broke her water... then it went so fast she ended up tearing clear up to her butthole. :dohh: The second baby came on his due date. She was supposed to be induced 2 days prior, but the hospital was so over run they kept sending her home. His induction was a bit more smooth, but she still tore again... right through the old scar. So THAT part is a bit horrifying to me. :dohh:

Big babies run in my immediate family and I am the FIRST one WITH diabetes. So it's all about controlling the diabetes, which means no twinkies or Chips Ahoy Blizzards for me... even though I am craving them BEYOND belief. Heck, I can't even have pasta! :cry: I really love pasta........ I told hubby when baby is born we're going to the local Italian place for a heaping plate of pasta and then we are going to Dairy Queen so I can get a Chips Ahoy Blizzard! :haha:


----------



## Bookity

More like a baby and less like a gummy bear!! That's what happens in two weeks time?!?!?


----------



## DentDoc16

mommasquirrel said:


> Our little sisters wedding was amazing. It was so hard not to share our good news. Just a few more weeks.
> Tried preggy pop drops and its working...take that nausea!
> The titty fairy visited me too. I bought a few bras from motherhood maternity store. Im a G Cup pre pregnancy. ..reallyhoping I dont end up with boobs that rival Dolly Partons.
> If you sign up with motherhood maternity they give you a ton of gifts.. I got gift cards for a free boppy, baby sling, nusing cover and a carseat cover. Oh and a free bottle. I am loving freebies.

How do you sign up with Motherhood Maternity? Can't miss freebies! 


Loving all the scans! So glad you ladies can relax a little more now.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Elphabaa- glad you got to see your wiggly baby! It's always so reassuring!

Love the scan pics ladies! Makes me anxious for my next one!

As for maternity clothes, I let a friend of mine borrow mine from my first pregnancy. She gave them back last year and I just put them in storage. I got them out the other day, and they all had holes in them! So frustrating! She could have just told me they were too worn, and donated them or something. So I went to Ross and got 2 pairs of maternity pants, each for $11, and a maxi skirt for $10. I am hoping those will last me a while. I pretty much just wore long shirts with my twins, so I will probably do the same this time. 

Swampmaiden- We are fortunate to live in an area that we can get away with wearing maxi skirts/dresses all year lol. 

Unfortunately, it looks like I am going to be moving to Dallas, TX in November... Just in time for a real season :wacko: I have never lived outside of Southern California, so it will be a totally new experience. Do you ladies think the maternity coat will be worth it? I honestly don't even own a real coat, because it is never necessary in San Diego. A light sweater is usually sufficient in the winter.


----------



## DentDoc16

Bookity said:


> More like a baby and less like a gummy bear!! That's what happens in two weeks time?!?!?

Oh my gosh I was thinking the same! Looks like such a difference!


----------



## DentDoc16

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Elphabaa- glad you got to see your wiggly baby! It's always so reassuring!
> 
> Love the scan pics ladies! Makes me anxious for my next one!
> 
> As for maternity clothes, I let a friend of mine borrow mine from my first pregnancy. She gave them back last year and I just put them in storage. I got them out the other day, and they all had holes in them! So frustrating! She could have just told me they were too worn, and donated them or something. So I went to Ross and got 2 pairs of maternity pants, each for $11, and a maxi skirt for $10. I am hoping those will last me a while. I pretty much just wore long shirts with my twins, so I will probably do the same this time.
> 
> Swampmaiden- We are fortunate to live in an area that we can get away with wearing maxi skirts/dresses all year lol.
> 
> Unfortunately, it looks like I am going to be moving to Dallas, TX in November... Just in time for a real season :wacko: I have never lived outside of Southern California, so it will be a totally new experience. Do you ladies think the maternity coat will be worth it? I honestly don't even own a real coat, because it is never necessary in San Diego. A light sweater is usually sufficient in the winter.

I can't imagine needing a coat in Texas?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats on the excellent appointments!! I'm always so amazed at how our babies go from looking like blobs to complete little babies in just a couple of weeks. 

In regards to bras, be careful thinking you can use the same ones now as when you are nursing. I got some really cheapy ones for pregnancy last time and I waited until my milk came in until I got some really good (read: good quality & expensive) nursing bras. I have an extra issue as I am allergic to metals, so I have to be careful that the strap adjusters and clasps are all plastic, so I had an extra hard time. The reason I am saying to be careful and it might be a good idea to wait to spend loads on nursing bras is because prepregnancy I was a E (DD) cup and was all the way through, but after my milk came in I was a J/K! There was no way my pregnancy bras would fit after, so I would have been upset to have spent a lot of money on multi-purpose bras and not be able to use them.

I'm in Canada too but I don't know if I am going to get a maternity coat. I have button up wool coats and I'm thinking I will be able to get away with just not doing up the bottom button or two and layering. I have some of my old maternity stuff and my mum bought me a few new pieces earlier this year, so I don't think I will need anything for a while yet. 

I was extra bloaty last night and looked enormously preggo, so glad no one was around but DH.


----------



## NellyLou

Elphabaa77 said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Oh Elphabaa, I'm glad you were able to see your little one again. It's so stressful without the extra worry of progesterone levels. I can't imagine the worry you are feeling! :hugs:
> 
> My friend is also 6 feet tall and she barely looked pregnant with either of her babies! She had small babies, and they seemed to just stand up straight in there haha. She honestly looked as big as I look now when she was 40 weeks. And ofcourse she is one of those lucky women who didn't look pregnant at all immediately after she gave birth. I can't even imagine haha.
> 
> My 5'2 cousin is pregnant with number 2 and only 2 weeks ahead of me, and she is DEFINITELY showing. :dohh: Her last baby was in the 6lb range. However, my sister gave birth to a nearly 9lb boy and then an OVER 9lb boy. Both big babies, and she never had gestational diabetes. She also never showed signs of labor. Baby #1 was induced at almost a week past her due date, and even induction was slow until the OBGYN broke her water... then it went so fast *she ended up tearing clear up to her butthole*. :dohh: The second baby came on his due date. She was supposed to be induced 2 days prior, but the hospital was so over run they kept sending her home. His induction was a bit more smooth, but she still tore again... right through the old scar. So THAT part is a bit horrifying to me. :dohh:
> 
> Big babies run in my immediate family and I am the FIRST one WITH diabetes. So it's all about controlling the diabetes, which means no twinkies or Chips Ahoy Blizzards for me... even though I am craving them BEYOND belief. Heck, I can't even have pasta! :cry: I really love pasta........ I told hubby when baby is born we're going to the local Italian place for a heaping plate of pasta and then we are going to Dairy Queen so I can get a Chips Ahoy Blizzard! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh no, that is what happened to me! Baby was back to back and wouldn't turn so they had to use the vacuum. Thank god I had an epidural, but it was not fun afterwards! Praying it doesn't happen again.


----------



## bdb84

Elpha- I tore less with my 9lb daughter than I did with my 7lb son. It's all in preparation, IMO, and how you deliver. Your OB/midwife should be stretching your perineum while you are pushing, as this helps to avoid as much tearing as possible. I only pushed for 4 minutes with my daughter, too. I had a drug-free delivery, too, and did not feel the tearing. It was a very superficial one and only required a few stitches. 

As for showing- this is my third pregnancy so I'm definitely getting something down there. I'm not a small girl, either. I'm 5'7" and about 150lbs. My regular clothes are getting uncomfortable, so I currently live in my work out clothes (still hitting the gym). I also invested in 4 pair of maternity leggings from Old Navy's website. They were on sale for $7/ea last weekend. I wore those yesterday, and while they are a little big, they were SO comfortable. My button down tunics (that I usually pair with leggings) are already hugging my belly, so I went with a loose flowing top. 

On another topic- I feel like I'm going to sound crazy here, but I swear I felt the baby move last night. I know that it seems unrealistic, but this is my third go and I definitely know the difference between gas bubbles, hunger rumbles, and other random belly movements. I've tried talking myself into believing it was something else, but I just have a feeling. Baby is only about an inch and a half, but i saw him/her moving about yesterday on the scan, so I know s/he is very active already. Something to ponder, I guess. 

I felt DD at 10 weeks, and no one believed me, either. :lol:


----------



## NellyLou

LilFooshFoosh said:


> In regards to bras, be careful thinking you can use the same ones now as when you are nursing. I got some really cheapy ones for pregnancy last time and I waited until my milk came in until I got some really good (read: good quality & expensive) nursing bras. I have an extra issue as I am allergic to metals, so I have to be careful that the strap adjusters and clasps are all plastic, so I had an extra hard time. The reason I am saying to be careful and it might be a good idea to wait to spend loads on nursing bras is because prepregnancy I was a E (DD) cup and was all the way through, but after my milk came in I was a J/K! There was no way my pregnancy bras would fit after, so I would have been upset to have spent a lot of money on multi-purpose bras and not be able to use them.

Good point... I didn't have the typical experience with change in bra size for breastfeeding, so it may not work to wear the same one before and after. I could wear my regular bras throughout my whole pregnancy last time, and even after I gave birth. Only wore nursing ones for the ease of nursing.


----------



## bdb84

DentDoc16 said:


> I can't imagine needing a coat in Texas?

I'm in deep South Texas and while we do not get a big winter, we have quite a few days where the temps get cold *to us*. I specified "to us" because my idea of cold (having lived here all of my almost 30 years) is completely different than northerners. It's not uncommon to get a few 35 degree (Fahrenheit) mornings, but our typical days range from 40-65 degrees. 40 is pretty chilly to us while 65 is just gorgeous. 

So, yes, we do need coats here.. we just do not have to use them all winter. :winkwink:

ETA- it's not uncommon for us to be in shorts one day, jeans and a coat the next, and back to shorts the following day. We have bipolar weather.


----------



## Bookity

I'm not sure how much I will need as far as maternity goes. I know that I don't have much for cold weather. I have jeans, but mostly t-shirts and a couple tank tops. So I'll need some cardis and sweaters. Looking around trying to find some cute things (because what I have now doesn't really fall on the cute scale, ha). Probably end up purchasing things for deals at Burlington Coat Factory though. ;)


----------



## bucherwurm

So exciting to see the babies actually start to look like babies!

I don't know what I want to do for maternity clothes. My mom said she showed right away with my brother, who was first born, and it took a while to show with me, which is weird. I don't think I look different yet, but I have some insulation that would hide it for a while I think. I'm hoping I can find some good stuff second hand. I like deals and I barely spend over $30 for a piece of clothing for regular life, so I don't want to spend a lot on maternity stuff.
I have a coat that may work for winter. I got it as a gift last year and never wore it because I thought it made me look pregnant. So maybe this year will be fine. :winkwink:


----------



## cmr01

missfrick said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Being in Canada, I definitely needed a winter coat... this is my first as well. My mom treated me to an M Shell. It's a coat that is good for pregnancy and then the flap flips up for baby wearing, and you can take out the wedge and wear it as a normal coat. They also make an M Coat, which I think is down-filled, but the lady at the store said it's probably way too hot for a pregnant woman, or for baby wearing. They're made small though, I'm usually around a size 10-12, and I needed an XL (I usually fit in a M/L), but I will be able to fit a sweater underneath if needed. They are not cheap, but since it can be used for BW after, and can also be used as a regular coat, I was grateful to it. The shell is $200 and the coat is $400, so I'm glad the lady recommended the shell because I'd feel bad if my mom spent so much on a coat. But I suppose for those of us living in colder climates, it's a necessity.
> 
> https://shop.poshmommy.ca/index.php?image=27271
> 
> So this may sound stupid but is this the coat or the shell. Whats the difference and where can I find them? I know ill need a coat this winter for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> This one is the shell. It is still fleece lined. The coat is down-filled and has a hood with a fur trim. Like I said, I was recommended against it because I was told it would be too warm. If you go the themcoat.com they have a list of retailers.Click to expand...

Thanks so much hun. I think its adorable!


----------



## cmr01

bdb84 said:


> Elpha- I tore less with my 9lb daughter than I did with my 7lb son. It's all in preparation, IMO, and how you deliver. Your OB/midwife should be stretching your perineum while you are pushing, as this helps to avoid as much tearing as possible. I only pushed for 4 minutes with my daughter, too. I had a drug-free delivery, too, and did not feel the tearing. It was a very superficial one and only required a few stitches.
> 
> As for showing- this is my third pregnancy so I'm definitely getting something down there. I'm not a small girl, either. I'm 5'7" and about 150lbs. My regular clothes are getting uncomfortable, so I currently live in my work out clothes (still hitting the gym). I also invested in 4 pair of maternity leggings from Old Navy's website. They were on sale for $7/ea last weekend. I wore those yesterday, and while they are a little big, they were SO comfortable. My button down tunics (that I usually pair with leggings) are already hugging my belly, so I went with a loose flowing top.
> 
> On another topic- I feel like I'm going to sound crazy here, but I swear I felt the baby move last night. I know that it seems unrealistic, but this is my third go and I definitely know the difference between gas bubbles, hunger rumbles, and other random belly movements. I've tried talking myself into believing it was something else, but I just have a feeling. Baby is only about an inch and a half, but i saw him/her moving about yesterday on the scan, so I know s/he is very active already. Something to ponder, I guess.
> 
> I felt DD at 10 weeks, and no one believed me, either. :lol:


I dont think your crazy. Ive been having the little butterflies go crazy the past few weeks and I know for sure it wasnt gas bubbles and such. Im just waiting any day to actually feel movement. Ive told the hubby and poor him it'll be a bit until he feels our little guitar.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Thanks bdb84! That was helpful! You make a good point, for me 40 degrees is freezing lol. But I don't think I will need to invest too heavily in a maternity coat. Maybe just something heavier than what I have. I am coming from a 72 degree average year round, but it won't be too drastic of a temp drop to Texas.


----------



## ItalyRocks83

Any one have slightly brown tinged CM around 11 weeks?


----------



## Elphabaa77

I live in northern Indiana where we had one of the worst winters on record last winter. We spent a good chunk of February snowed in with wind chills between 30-40 below some days. Needless to say, I have an entire wardrobe of winter coats and scarves. :haha: Up here, if it's 40 degrees I don't even bother with a coat. So funny how different things are on the northerner vs southerner front. 

I am guessing since I am still losing weight and 'hopefully' will gain very little due to this diabetic diet and already being overweight, that I should get along fine with at least one or two coats in my wardrobe!


----------



## Elphabaa77

ItalyRocks83 said:


> Any one have slightly brown tinged CM around 11 weeks?

Did you have an ultrasound or sex within the few days leading up to it? The only time I had it was approximately 3 days after my 9 week ultrasound. The vaginal ultrasounds or sex can burst some of the sensitive blood vessels down yonder.


----------



## Bookity

I'm thinking of getting a maternity vest to keep the belly warm and wear a reg coat over? Seems a cheaper route.


----------



## ItalyRocks83

Elphabaa77 said:


> ItalyRocks83 said:
> 
> 
> Any one have slightly brown tinged CM around 11 weeks?
> 
> Did you have an ultrasound or sex within the few days leading up to it? The only time I had it was approximately 3 days after my 9 week ultrasound. The vaginal ultrasounds or sex can burst some of the sensitive blood vessels down yonder.Click to expand...

No I had an ultrasound at 9 weeks cuz I had some light spotting, they put me on pelvic rest since then. I'm now 11 weeks, I'm thinking I may just have over exerted myself this week and it's old blood from / weeks ago tinting the CM.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm currently fretting over the fact that I'm not showing yet, even though I'm only just over 10 weeks. I always heard you show sooner with your second. I think it's hard to tell because I still have a little bit of a flabby tummy from not losing all the baby weight last time. I have major bloating though so look like a whale. 

Ugh. 

At least I'll definitely fit in my wedding dress in September.


----------



## chimama

Maternity clothes have taken a chunk out of pocket. Even the new sized up clothes I bought no longer fit even though I've only gained 1 pound since I got pregnant (thanks bloat!). I work in a corporate office and have to be all dressed up everyday to see my clients. Good thing is that I'll probably stop traveling at 5 months and would be able to work locally and may be able to sneak in working from home and being in pajamas on some days.


----------



## bdb84

My pre-pregnancy shorts are already too tight :nope: I just tried them all on. It's too hot here to wear anything but shorts, too! Our nearest maternity store is in the next city over, and I really do not want to drive 20 miles + wrangle my two kids through the stores and dressing rooms right now.


----------



## smawfl

bdb84 said:


> My pre-pregnancy shorts are already too tight :nope: I just tried them all on. It's too hot here to wear anything but shorts, too! Our nearest maternity store is in the next city over, and I really do not want to drive 20 miles + wrangle my two kids through the stores and dressing rooms right now.

Internet shopping :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Morning sickness making me crazy!!


----------



## molly86

What is a maternity bra and what is a nursing bra? Is there a difference? Just finding myself getting confused. Sorry if I'm just being dim!


----------



## swampmaiden

yes, alyssa.. I guess its esay to forget that it does get cold in most the USA during winter lol
and our last winter here was so mild.. it was beach weather in january..

I want to do internet shopping for most of my maternity clothes, there are some really nice sites with excellent clothes.. but as Im still fitting in my regular clothes, Im just gonna wait, although I should get a bra soon.. my girls are getting pretty big


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Molly- A maternity bra is basically like a softer bra with wider straps and more clasps. It's supposed to be more comfortable for the growing girls. They also don't typically have an underwire for comfort. On the other hand, a nursing bra is close to the same thing, except there are clasps at the top of the cups, so you are easily accessible to the baby without having to disrobe completely.


----------



## mummy3

This thread moves very fast, just tried to catch up on about 20 pages.

Cute scan pics!!! SO glad they're giving reassurance and excitement!:baby:

Maternity bras are tricky, size can change the whole time both while pregnant and feeding, I just have them in all sizes:thumbup:

Drmum, thinking of you, please update:hugs:

Cute announcements too! 

Alyssa, I hope you enjoy Texas, its good to try new places:thumbup:

Sorry for those sick in public!

Potato bump too :rofl: I've had a few of those in past pregnancies and my last son was a donut baby:haha:

I'm having bad thyroid issues too, I see there's a few of us. My TSH is unmeasureable its so low and got T4 back at 23, so have been in and out of urgent care then in the hospital. They've started me on atenolol a beta blocker then hopefully my new endocrinologist will sort out a safe plan on Wednesday! Very nervous about baby! Had a very detailed ultrasound when I was in which was nice, heartrate at 173 :) Mine is lowering from the 120s to 70s on the med too. No bump still here but I've dropped a lot of weight from the thyroid and the hyperemesis and only 122 ish at 5 foot 9.


----------



## bdb84

Where do y'all plan on maternity shopping? We do not have many local options. A Motherhood Maternity, Old Navy, and a few racks in Target. I'd be interested in some web sites.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

bdb84 said:


> Where do y'all plan on maternity shopping? We do not have many local options. A Motherhood Maternity, Old Navy, and a few racks in Target. I'd be interested in some web sites.

Pink Blush Maternity! They have the cuuuutest clothes!


----------



## kittykat7210

i know i'm technically due in late feb, but too exciting not to share with you marchmallows since i was originally a marchmallow :D 

had my scan today, peachy was wriggling around like crazy and the picture looks like waving to us!! 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Snapshot_20140815_1_zpsab69734d.jpg


----------



## MrsKChicago

I got a skirt at Old Navy, but I wasn't impressed by their selection. I had good luck at the Motherhood outlet.

I would try Amazon because they do free returns on clothes, and I think they carry Motherhood, too. I've heard Sears and JC Penney are good for maternity, but I haven't checked yet. Or, for the cheapest option, just go on ebay and you can find people selling all their pants or a bunch of shirts in one lot for cheap. It may not all fit, but given the savings buying it secondhand, it's still a good deal. You'll find stuff like six shirts for $15, can't be beat!


----------



## Bookity

There are a few stores in the area here with maternity and only one of them actually has a decent selection. The maternity section at Kohl's is like 2 racks and a small wall.

I might try to get a few things online this time around. I really shouldn't need MUCH, just a few add ons for cold weather.


----------



## Bookity

Does anyone watch Project Runway? I've been watching on mylifetime.com and I'm just really baffled by what the judges are liking this season. Everything they like is hideous!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Bookity- Sometimes "high fashion" confuses me too! I don't keep up with it anymore, but I have seen one recently that I was shocked about! They picked the one that I thought was going home for sure lol


----------



## lsd2721

Bookity, I LOVE Project Runway, however, we don't have cable. My husband doesn't believe in it so all we can watch is what's on hulu and Netflix! I saw seasons 1-4 though (that was before we were married..hehe).

Okay, so someone recommended Pink Blush online maternity clothes. While I agree that all the clothes are sooo cute. I won't be able to fit in any of the tops! My bust is quite large. I measure out at 43 inches and it only goes up to extra large which is 42 inches. BLAH! I hate this problem! I have always been big chested but everywhere else I am tiny as can be. I wear size 4 jeans! If it wasn't for my boobs I'd probably be a medium! I guess this means I will have to try on everything!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

It's funny all of you ladies talking about buying winter coats for me I will be huge over summer (it's winter here now!). As this will be my last pregnancy I hope not to buy much. I have won a few things on eBay for cheap and will get a just a few basics for the shops. Even though I haven't put on any weight yet I don't fit in any of my pants anymore and have the start of a bump.

I love seeing and hear g about all the gorgeous scans. My nt scan is in 12 days (not that I am counting down or anything) but I do have a listen to baby every few days on my doppler. I have a magical recording of babies HB on my phone that I listen to all the time xx


----------



## Bookity

lsd2721 said:


> Bookity, I LOVE Project Runway, however, we don't have cable. My husband doesn't believe in it so all we can watch is what's on hulu and Netflix! I saw seasons 1-4 though (that was before we were married..hehe).
> 
> Okay, so someone recommended Pink Blush online maternity clothes. While I agree that all the clothes are sooo cute. I won't be able to fit in any of the tops! My bust is quite large. I measure out at 43 inches and it only goes up to extra large which is 42 inches. BLAH! I hate this problem! I have always been big chested but everywhere else I am tiny as can be. I wear size 4 jeans! If it wasn't for my boobs I'd probably be a medium! I guess this means I will have to try on everything!

Oh I don't have cable either. You can watch recent episodes on lifetimes website. That's how I keep up!

I didn't pay attention to the maternity sizing. My bust is pretty big too. Crud!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've had basically no nausea this whole pregnancy so far, besides feeling just ever so mildly queasy a couple times if I hadn't eaten. Out of nowhere, at 11 weeks, I'm feeling it tonight. Wasn't feeling great before dinner and I blamed it on not having eaten soon enough, but even with a very aversion friendly dinner I had trouble eating. Anyone ever had a smooth first trimester and have nausea start up later? I'm hoping this is just a weird fluke.


----------



## Bookity

Hmm... My nausea in my first pregnancy started around 8 weeks, peaked at 11/12 weeks, gone by 18 weeks.


----------



## Bookity

Thiiink I finally heard little ones heartbeat on my Doppler! Lost it when I tried to turn up the volume to hear it better. I wanted to try and record the sound, but couldn't get it again. Trying again in a few days or so.


----------



## Kaiecee

my apt is on the 9th of september and im praying they will hear the hb asi fins my last pregnancy they had so much trouble each time even when i was over 20 weeks


----------



## mkyerby16

Kaiecee said:


> my apt is on the 9th of september and im praying they will hear the hb asi fins my last pregnancy they had so much trouble each time even when i was over 20 weeks

I hope all goes well for you! Hearing the HB was soo amazing. I have my 2nd apt on the same day!


----------



## Teilana

Took my 9 week pic today and comparing it to the day we found out I definitely have a bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## frenchie35

I have a little bump going as well, but it's mostly visible after I eat, so I'm skeptical that it's mostly baby. I just feel like I can't 'suck it in' like I could pre-pregnancy.


----------



## kealz

I'm with you there frenchie! I've always had a chubby tummy (especially after ds) but now it's harder to suck it in! When I 'hang loose', I look about 5 months gone. If I i've had a big meal then it goes up to about 6 months, lol. :) 

We're driving to our holiday right now; sharing a caravan with my friend and her family. They know about the baby and there won't be anyone else around who knows me so looking forward to relaxing the tummy muscles this week! :D


----------



## bdb84

Very cute, Teilana! 



MrsKChicago said:


> I've had basically no nausea this whole pregnancy so far, besides feeling just ever so mildly queasy a couple times if I hadn't eaten. Out of nowhere, at 11 weeks, I'm feeling it tonight. Wasn't feeling great before dinner and I blamed it on not having eaten soon enough, but even with a very aversion friendly dinner I had trouble eating. Anyone ever had a smooth first trimester and have nausea start up later? I'm hoping this is just a weird fluke.

I had some nausea for a week, and then it disappeared. It would only flare up if I went too long without eating.

Then the other day, out of nowhere, I vomited all over my credit union's parking lot. :growlmad: Not one of my finer moments and was the first time, in all three of my pregnancies, that I've actually gotten physically sick. 

So, this was my half food belly, half actual baby belly last night. It kind of threw me for a loop, but this morning it's a bit smaller. 

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/65926944-7886-4537-a41f-cb7d392e0beb_zps32a6deac.jpg


----------



## ruthb

Nice bumps girls, think I am still a couple of weeks away!


----------



## swampmaiden

I just noticed a slight bump yesterday when I was walking past a bunch of windows... to others it probably just looks like fat, but I know my shape, and it was definitely a hint of a bump!! Im going to give it another 2 weeks or so before I take an official bump pic tho 

however... cute bumps, ladies!!!


----------



## mummy3

Very cute bumps!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I signed up in the store. Since it was my first time ever going in there I figured why not. If you find yourself in the mall, stop in and ask about it. I'm sure they'd help. I am also looking on the web for more freebies. I'm on a good budget but I see so many awesome things for baby that I want to buy, buy, buy. And it doesn't help that DH say's let's get it..


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsKChicago said:


> I've had basically no nausea this whole pregnancy so far, besides feeling just ever so mildly queasy a couple times if I hadn't eaten. Out of nowhere, at 11 weeks, I'm feeling it tonight. Wasn't feeling great before dinner and I blamed it on not having eaten soon enough, but even with a very aversion friendly dinner I had trouble eating. Anyone ever had a smooth first trimester and have nausea start up later? I'm hoping this is just a weird fluke.


Mine didn't really hit til I was almost at the end of seven weeks. I thought for sure I'd be sparred. Now it's a daily battle.


----------



## BMcDonald89

swampmaiden said:


> I just noticed a slight bump yesterday when I was walking past a bunch of windows... to others it probably just looks like fat, but I know my shape, and it was definitely a hint of a bump!! Im going to give it another 2 weeks or so before I take an official bump pic tho
> 
> however... cute bumps, ladies!!!

So I actually put my hand on my tummy like I'm really big pregnant, so people don't think I have a beer gut. There isn't a real bump that I can notice, but tons of bloat.


----------



## MrsKChicago

BMcDonald89 said:


> swampmaiden said:
> 
> 
> I just noticed a slight bump yesterday when I was walking past a bunch of windows... to others it probably just looks like fat, but I know my shape, and it was definitely a hint of a bump!! Im going to give it another 2 weeks or so before I take an official bump pic tho
> 
> however... cute bumps, ladies!!!
> 
> So I actually put my hand on my tummy like I'm really big pregnant, so people don't think I have a beer gut. There isn't a real bump that I can notice, but tons of bloat.Click to expand...

I do the same. I'm huge by the end of the day now...


----------



## cmr01

I wasnt a twig before I was prego but im really poking out now if you look at my profile pic. The whole upper part of my belly is rock solid and the lower half is a bit solid but you can still feel a bit of fluff. Lol it just amazes me at how fast im showing this go around. There's no hiding it now. I can hardly suck anything in.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my gosh! Yeah, there's no hiding that! You look great, though :)

So far today no nausea, so I'm hoping last night was just a fluke. The mild nausea I had earlier always hit at night, though, so I'm trying not to get too hopeful.


----------



## cmr01

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh my gosh! Yeah, there's no hiding that! You look great, though :)
> 
> So far today no nausea, so I'm hoping last night was just a fluke. The mild nausea I had earlier always hit at night, though, so I'm trying not to get too hopeful.

Ha I know right?!?! 

And yes only one nugget in there too. I just think im following in my sisters footsteps because she gets huge. But even with my first I was way tiny at 40 weeks compared to her belly cast of 36. Lol with my first nausea always hit me at night. Id gag myself to sleep. 

Thank god no real nausea this pregnancy. Its been nice and completely different than with my son.


----------



## chrislo4

I don't know if any remembers me saying a few weeks ago about me worrying about telling a very close friend that we were pregnant due to her having a miscarriage and having an unsuccessful following month. We saw them today and she told me she was pregnant again!! Made it easier to tell her we were also expecting. So glad to have finally told her as I don't keep much from her at all!

There are some beautiful bumps growing! I am also looking pregnant but as I have a tum from my DD i look bigger than '10/11' weeks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's wonderful news, Chrislo!


----------



## molly86

chrislo4 said:


> I don't know if any remembers me saying a few weeks ago about me worrying about telling a very close friend that we were pregnant due to her having a miscarriage and having an unsuccessful following month. We saw them today and she told me she was pregnant again!! Made it easier to tell her we were also expecting. So glad to have finally told her as I don't keep much from her at all!
> 
> There are some beautiful bumps growing! I am also looking pregnant but as I have a tum from my DD i look bigger than '10/11' weeks!

That's fantastic. Are you due about the same time? I would love one of my close friends to announce there pregnant now. Would be great to have a friend going through it all at the same time.


----------



## cmr01

chrislo4 said:


> I don't know if any remembers me saying a few weeks ago about me worrying about telling a very close friend that we were pregnant due to her having a miscarriage and having an unsuccessful following month. We saw them today and she told me she was pregnant again!! Made it easier to tell her we were also expecting. So glad to have finally told her as I don't keep much from her at all!
> 
> There are some beautiful bumps growing! I am also looking pregnant but as I have a tum from my DD i look bigger than '10/11' weeks!

That's so awesome. I hope her little bean sticks!!


----------



## molly86

Wow some of you already have bumps! I look exactly the same as before. I was hoping my boobs might have at least grown a bit by now but nothing.


----------



## bucherwurm

I look pretty much the same too. Which is good I guess, because I haven't told anyone. Excited to finally look it, though!


----------



## missfrick

I notice it, but no one else does so much on me... I've gained about 6lbs and I think it is pooling in my stomach. Also I feel my face is a lot bigger, and I kinda have a big head to begin with... having a chunky kinda day today... Also, I don't know if this is even possible this early, but my back has started arching a bit and my bum looks like it's sticking out more...


----------



## bdb84

chrislo4 said:


> I don't know if any remembers me saying a few weeks ago about me worrying about telling a very close friend that we were pregnant due to her having a miscarriage and having an unsuccessful following month. We saw them today and she told me she was pregnant again!! Made it easier to tell her we were also expecting. So glad to have finally told her as I don't keep much from her at all!
> 
> There are some beautiful bumps growing! I am also looking pregnant but as I have a tum from my DD i look bigger than '10/11' weeks!

That is awesome news!!

I think the only reason I'm showing a bit is because this is my third pregnancy. My belly just already knows what to do apparently. :haha:


----------



## cmr01

So at my dr appt my dr gave me a book that explains what happens at each month and my son thinks its amazing to look at the baby grow. He laughs and says oh mom I see his tail....umbilical cord son. Too funny. I love that hes older and understands a little more on whats going on. I feel like this is such a great experience for all of us. Hes going to freak when the baby moves and he actually sees whats going on with my tummy


----------



## swampmaiden

chrislo, I remember you saying that.. Im glad fate took the decision out of your hands and made it easier for you.. somethings are just more than random at time, it seems

as for me.. I bought my first maternity clothing item today!!!! a bra!! lol

now lets see how long I'll actually fit into it cuz I have a feeling my boobs are going to get BIG :holly:


----------



## chimama

I'm so sad that I can no longer sleep on my tummy - it gets really uncomfortable. Seems bump is growing and not just bloat. Oh well the joys of pregnancy.


----------



## Kaiecee

i think im looking preggers is because this is my 5th and my 3rd in the last 2 years
(had 2 seperae full term babies in jan & dec of 2013 & then this one in 2015)


----------



## Teilana

I bought some mat pants and a couple bras today. They are both heaven for my growing body.


----------



## Loozle

Hi everyone! I've been away for a week so have just had 30+ pages to catch up on! 

I never had to buy maternity bras during my other pregnancies but I think I'm going to have to get one soon as my boobs are so sore. I never had any soreness before either, very strange! 
I'm definitely starting to show too, but it depends on what I'm wearing as to how obvious it is. I'll need to invest in a maternity coat this time, both of my boys were born in September so I never needed winter maternity clothes before. 
Congratulations to everyone that's had scans while I've been away! The pics are so cute :cloud9:
I have my 12 week nuchal scan tomorrow! Very excited and very nervous at the same time. I needed a cvs after ds2's nuchal scan as my combined risk for him was 1 in 45. Luckily the cvs came back clear and he is very healthy. I'm really hoping not to repeat the experience though!
I forgot to take my Doppler away with me so it was the first thing I used when I got home! Very pleased to find baby's heartbeat of 157bpm!


----------



## frenchie35

I'm with you, chimama. I'm usually a tummy-sleeper, so the discomfort I feel at bedtime is rather unfortunate. I think I'm going to start training myself for only sleeping on my sides, pillow between knees. Poor DH when I have to flip over, pillow and all!


----------



## chimama

Every time I've tried pillow between my knees, my hips hurt. Maybe it will become more comfortable once bump is bigger and hips have widened on their own.

To be able to sleep last night, I stacked 2 pillows first and then a 3rd sliding between the pillows and the bed and was able to sleep on my left side without turning or waking up! I actually had a dream where I was congratulating myself for my genius innovation:rofl:

Also I'm a plum today.Awesome!


----------



## katestar53

Little bit of a bump... Or maybe bloat, lol! Have a lovely Sunday everyone x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## glitterfly

Wow there are some beautiful bumps going on. I feel like my tummy has popped a bit this week and my pants are seriously tight now too! Is it too early to invest in Maternity work pants?

Xxxx


----------



## ToughhGal

I have been stalking this thread :haha: hope you lovely ladies don't mind!!

And about maternity clothes.. I ordered some on the walmart website. I was EXTREMELY skeptical but the clothes are amazing! I bought two full outfits and they are very flattering. Just be careful with sizing of course. 

I got two Labor of Love Maternity Ruched Empire Waist Knit Cardigan and two Oh! Mamma Maternity Tank and Leggings Bundle. Also, old navy has some cute side ruching shirts. They were on sale I believe. I hope this helps!


----------



## MrsKChicago

glitterfly said:


> Wow there are some beautiful bumps going on. I feel like my tummy has popped a bit this week and my pants are seriously tight now too! Is it too early to invest in Maternity work pants?
> 
> Xxxx

If you're uncomfortable, buy comfortable clothes! Nobody's going to test you on how long you stayed uncomfortable later ;)

I still have some pelvis pain, but it's slowly improving, so I'm hopeful that I can get through til my appointment next Tuesday. It's so weird for me. I was never super active, but I've always been a walker, and now it hurts to walk more than a short distance.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Any of you taken paracetamol and felt bad/worried about it? I was in pain with my gums last night, been having problems since findin out I'm pregnant lol anyway I tried so much brushed my teeth about 3 times, took one paracetamol and still wasn't budging. Tried to sleep and ignore it and it wasn't happening so had to take another even after trying so hard not to. I know iv read paracetamol is safe but it still doesn't stop us worrying. I have my 12week scan booked for 1st September and can't wait for that :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've taken a Tylenol here and there when I've been really miserable (I think they're the same active drug). I always feel a little wrong taking it, but sometimes you just need something. I'm careful to take as small a dose as possible and take it as infrequently as possible, but if the choice is to take a drug that the midwife says is safe, or lie in the dark for six hours hoping the headache will go away, or barely manage walking around the house to let the dogs out or use the bathroom, drugs it is!


----------



## DrMum

So good morning everyone! Sorry it's taken me a couple of days to get back to you all and thankyou so much for all the good thoughts and wishes.

Great to see some bump pics girls!! I'm loving how cute these pics are getting!!

So our epic trip to see the fetomaternal cardiac geneticist (who knew such a subspeciality existed??) went like this... We left Wednesday lunchtime, drove 6 hours to get there, went for an amazing Thai meal which I was sooo excited about but it was weirdly tense waiting to see this guy the next day and worrying about what he would say. On the Thursday we got ourselves to the unit and the got called through... to sit down with a first year resident. I will be honest I was a little gutted after hearing such great things about the place and the team not to see the actual doctor we had been referred to. I shouldn't have worried, she was basically the warm up act! Our appt was nearly 2 1/2 hours with the full team who had reviewed our daughters autopsy report, all of my prenatal bloods from last time, all of our family history and done a full literature search to go through with us.
They were able to tell us our daughter had definitely died suddenly and dramatically from an incredibly rare heart condition which they don't know why it happens, there are no risk factors, it's not genetic, it can just happen. They don't think there is any risk in a subsequent pregnancy because it's not something which tends to happen again. They were extremely reassuring and basically said, look whatever you guys need to stay sane through this pregnacy we will make it work. So we decided that our son who is 3, and me should have an echo (DH had one last year and it's fine) and then this baby will get fetal echos from 22 weeks onwards. But basically that's for our reassurance.
So, I'm not gonna lie it was, as this entire process has been, surreal to sit and wade through autopsy reports and case review studies, BUT I don't think we could have had a better outcome. We cannot change what has already gone before but it would certainly be nice not to happen again!
And then we got back in the car and drove 6 hours home again for the second time in 24 hours while I sat and contemplated my risks of dvt....

Gosh that was an essay but I know loads of you wanted to know, so you might as well get the full story! Thanks for the support and keeping me sane!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the update, DrMum. I'm glad to hear it's not a genetic issue!


----------



## chimama

DrMum - Glad everything went well!


----------



## curlykate

Glad to hear everything went well, DrMum! It's nice that they will do what you need for reassurance. 
I've been doing pretty good these last few days. It seems my symptoms have been subsiding slowly. I'm trying not to freak out about that, as I'm at 12 weeks, which is further than I made it last time with my MMC, but I'm just trying to keep sane until Friday, when I have my 12 week scan. My nausea is still there, but not nearly as bad, and really only when I over eat (which is at every meal because I'm so freaking hungry all the time!), and I'm not nearly as exhausted as I was even just a few days ago. I'm still tired, just not as bad. The only symptom that has stayed the same is the sore boobs. Although the pain has changed slightly.
I've taken a few Tylenol myself. I've had a few bad headaches, and one bad earache that required one tylenol at bed time. I never would have fallen asleep without it! Although I've taken only 4 tylenol this entire first trimester, I try not to feel guilty. I took a few when I was pregnant with my son, and no harm done.


----------



## katestar53

DrMum - glad all went well x


----------



## bdb84

DrMum- I'm so glad your appointment went well.


----------



## swampmaiden

Im glad that they cardio team doesnt think another fetal death would be likely in this pregnancy.. i cannot imagine how hard living through that would be.. you are so brave for trying again, its very admirable how you are so determined to overcome it, DrMum

as for symptoms.. mine have been fading a bit too, I still have slight nausea, which is a bit worse when Im hungry or at night.. still really tired all the time, and sore boobs, but not quite as debilitating as it was these previous weeks. I was reading its perfectly normal because not only has HCG levels peaked so your body is now able to get used to a stable level rather than increasing levels, but also the placenta is growing everyday and its starting to take over things more and more

I also take a baby aspirin every day with my prenatals, and i swear its been the miracle drug!! 
I also take a supplement: alpha-lipoic acid, which is a powerful antioxidant that also helps with cell regeneration and glucose uptake by cells, so it can help prevent diabetes.. not that Im at a huge risk for diabetes, but you never know in pregnancy


----------



## missfrick

DrMum, glad to hear everything went okay!


----------



## frenchie35

Thanks for the update, Drmum. Good news is always welcome!

I had a little less nausea today. Small victories!


----------



## ruthb

Excellent news Drmum!

I can't stop staring at the ultrasound pictures, it didn't feel real until I saw baby on the screen moving. What an amazing experience I wish I had took a video recording as I've now gone back to it not feeling real. Only 8 weeks to go until the next one!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in awhile. Thought I'd come and update you guys that I lost my little bean almost 2 weeks ago. Been a rough past 2 weeks, but I now have an angel baby watching over my family and I. Thank you for this group, and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Bookity

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in awhile. Thought I'd come and update you guys that I lost my little bean almost 2 weeks ago. Been a rough past 2 weeks, but I know have an angel baby watching over my family and I. Thank you for this group, and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

So sorry Hun! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, RockNRollBaby :(


----------



## curlykate

So sorry to hear that, RockandRollBaby. Big hugs. Please make sure to check out the miscarriage forum, if you get the chance. The ladies in there are a great support.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I am so sorry for your loss RockNRollbaby Hugs xx

I put this on the first tri board but I thought you ladies might have an insight too. it totally caught me off guard!


I am 10+5 and was just listening to my Doppler. I found buby on my old c-section scar just to the left as always. out of interest i started moving the wand around and about 2-3 inches across to the right I found another heartbeat!! Both heartbeats are super fast 160-180bpm.

do you think it is just the one baby I can here or could there be two?!?
I immediately went back to the left where I always find it and it was still there. Could it be an echo or is baby big enough to be heard on both sides now?

I had a super quick (lucky to be 30sec) scan at 6 weeks. the tech never zoomed in and you could barely see anything (it looked like a snow storm).

12 week NT scan next Thursday.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Foxycleopatra said:


> I am so sorry for your loss RockNRollbaby Hugs xx
> 
> I put this on the first tri board but I thought you ladies might have an insight too. it totally caught me off guard!
> 
> 
> I am 10+5 and was just listening to my Doppler. I found buby on my old c-section scar just to the left as always. out of interest i started moving the wand around and about 2-3 inches across to the right I found another heartbeat!! Both heartbeats are super fast 160-180bpm.
> 
> do you think it is just the one baby I can here or could there be two?!?
> I immediately went back to the left where I always find it and it was still there. Could it be an echo or is baby big enough to be heard on both sides now?
> 
> I had a super quick (lucky to be 30sec) scan at 6 weeks. the tech never zoomed in and you could barely see anything (it looked like a snow storm).
> 
> 12 week NT scan next Thursday.

Wouldn't that be amazing!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Foxycleopatra- I had the same thing happen to me, so I specifically told the ultrasound tech that I was worried about 2 babies (since I already had twins) and she said there was only one. It could be the placenta, which reflects the heartbeat. Or, it could be two babies lol


----------



## Missbx

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in awhile. Thought I'd come and update you guys that I lost my little bean almost 2 weeks ago. Been a rough past 2 weeks, but I now have an angel baby watching over my family and I. Thank you for this group, and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

So sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in awhile. Thought I'd come and update you guys that I lost my little bean almost 2 weeks ago. Been a rough past 2 weeks, but I now have an angel baby watching over my family and I. Thank you for this group, and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

So sorry to hear that :( hugs


----------



## katestar53

So sorry RocknRollBaby Xxx

:hug:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Man, so much to catch up on! I have been trying to save data on my phone (we live way out in the country so we don't have internet at our house, the only time I can get on an actual computer is at work...when my boss isn't here :haha: ) 

Love seeing the ultrasound pictures! How cute!! Especially now that some are starting to look like actual babies instead of gummy bears, haha.

Also love seeing everyone's bumps! I'll post a pic of my bump in a second from my phone. I feel HUGE (but I love it! :happydance:

I caught up a little, about the maternity clothes and coats. We live in Michigan, so it gets FUURHEEZING here in the winter. I've never bought a maternity coat though, I'm usually too hot when I'm pregnant anyway. If it's above 30 degrees, I don't even bother with a coat, lol. DS1 was born in November and DS2 in February and I was constantly going outside to cool down from hot flashes. 

As far as maternity clothes go, I definitely cannot fit into my regular clothes now. Have you ladies looked into the facebook online yard sale sites in your area? Is that a thing near you? It's really popular in my area and I scored 22 motherhood maternity shirts for work and tanks, and a maternity maxi skirt for $30 yesterday!!! They look like brand new! Some of them I can't wear yet though because the stomach part is too big for me yet. At least I know they'll fit when my stomach is huge. 

I have an ultrasound this afternoon :thumbup: So excited to see a baby that looks like a baby now! I'm really hoping he or she cooperates so I can get a good shot of the nub for guesses. I see the doctor right after my ultrasound and fx'd he says I can stop taking my progesterone now.

I have been feeling alright, not too bad but pretty nauseous in the evenings and some early mornings. I have pregnancy insomnia HORRIBLY though. Every single day I wake up at 3:30-4am. I go back to sleep around 6 when I don't have to work, but when I do have to work it's torture because I have to stay awake.

Hope everyone is doing great and :hugs: to anyone who is needing hugs! I'll post a pic of my ultrasound later this afternoon. Fx'd to see a healthy bean!


----------



## chelsealynnb

12 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sn0wbunnie

9 weeks & I still can't hear the heartbeat on my Sonoline. Could it be because I have a retroverted uterus? 

I'm seeing a specialist tomorrow regrading my thyroid & I'm super nervous. Then I have my root canal on Wednesday :( Ahhhhh!


----------



## chrislo4

DrMum, just read your update. Glad your appointment went well! 



molly86 said:


> That's fantastic. Are you due about the same time? I would love one of my close friends to announce there pregnant now. Would be great to have a friend going through it all at the same time.

She is 4 weeks 3 days today & her due date is 24th April 2014 .. so not too far behind. One of my close friends and work colleagues is also expecting. She is 5 days ahead of me! I agree, it is lovely to have friends who are going through pregnancy at the same time!! 




RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in awhile. Thought I'd come and update you guys that I lost my little bean almost 2 weeks ago. Been a rough past 2 weeks, but I now have an angel baby watching over my family and I. Thank you for this group, and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

I am so very sorry for your loss :flower:


----------



## chrislo4

Foxycleopatra said:


> I put this on the first tri board but I thought you ladies might have an insight too. it totally caught me off guard!
> 
> 
> I am 10+5 and was just listening to my Doppler. I found buby on my old c-section scar just to the left as always. out of interest i started moving the wand around and about 2-3 inches across to the right I found another heartbeat!! Both heartbeats are super fast 160-180bpm.
> 
> do you think it is just the one baby I can here or could there be two?!?
> I immediately went back to the left where I always find it and it was still there. Could it be an echo or is baby big enough to be heard on both sides now?
> 
> I had a super quick (lucky to be 30sec) scan at 6 weeks. the tech never zoomed in and you could barely see anything (it looked like a snow storm).
> 
> 12 week NT scan next Thursday.

OMG how exciting!!! Cant wait to hear your update. We are definitely due twins in the group.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Foxycleopatra - that has happened to me too this pregnancy (and I know there is one in there!) But you never know! How exciting, it's a possibility!


----------



## katestar53

sn0wbunnie said:


> 9 weeks & I still can't hear the heartbeat on my Sonoline. Could it be because I have a retroverted uterus?
> 
> I'm seeing a specialist tomorrow regrading my thyroid & I'm super nervous. Then I have my root canal on Wednesday :( Ahhhhh!

A root canal.... Ouch! Hope it goes ok, I hate the dentist :( 

Hope your appointment goes ok with the thyroid doctor. My friend has a thyroid problem & is currently 36 weeks pregnant but it's totally kept under control by medication. 

Try not to worry about the heartbeat even though that's easy said than done! I can just about find mind at 10 weeks but only for a few seconds & it takes me ages x


----------



## bdb84

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in awhile. Thought I'd come and update you guys that I lost my little bean almost 2 weeks ago. Been a rough past 2 weeks, but I now have an angel baby watching over my family and I. Thank you for this group, and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Great news DrMum!

Very sorry for your loss, RockNRollBaby. I agree with one of the other girls that the miscarriage forums can be very helpful, if not now then when you are trying again and when you are pregnant again. :flower: :hugs:

foxy- that happened to me with my last pregnancy. I was convinced for a few days that maybe they hadn't spotted the twin on the scan, but it was only 1. Not sure when I started getting the echo though. Still could be twins, you won't know for sure until they check!! Exciting though. 

sn0wbunnie, I didn't realize we have the same due date! And I can't find my bubs on the doppler either. A retroverted uterus would make it more difficult to find. I don't have a retro, but still can't find it. I'm sure everything is fine with both of us, my stuff all says you "may" be able to hear the HB on a doppler starting at 9 weeks, but a lot of literature says at least 12 weeks and doctors/midwives don't even bother trying before 12-15 weeks because it is difficult, time consuming and if they can't find it it usually causes panic.


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry RockNRollBabay :(


----------



## NellyLou

Dr Mum, I am glad your appointment went well!

It is so hard to keep up with this thread lol.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Chelsea- Such a cute bump! There is no hiding that you are expecting!

Sn0wbunnie- Good luck with your root canal, I do not envy you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

The only reason I got an early ultrasound is because the midwife couldn't find the heartbeat on doppler at just shy of 9 weeks and she could tell I was paranoid about it. I'm overweight, but as far as I know my uterus is in the normal position. It's just really early for a lot of women.

For the ladies who have been pregnant before - were you much hotter later on? Because I was kind of looking forward to not freezing through winter, but I'm still comfortable in the high 70s and freezing in air conditioning at 11 weeks. I know my temp is up because I got to try out a heat sensing camera at the museum before and after pregnancy and I went from as cold as you can get to superhot, but it's not paying off in comfort level. It sure would be nice to be a little warmer this year...

I've been getting on the scale every few days just to see where I stand, because I gained ten pounds the second I got pregnant  I'm already overweight, so I have to be careful. I'm not changing my eating habits to lose weight or anything, but it reminds me to actually eat some vegetables ;) After a bit of fluctuation, I'm right around where I was at my appointment 3 weeks ago, so I'm hoping I can keep it under control. I really don't want an unhealthy pregnancy, and I don't want to get above the limit for waterbirth in case I want to go that route, and it would be pretty easy to hit that limit if I let myself go. It also means that any change I see in photos between 9 weeks and now might be baby related and not just potatoes. We were too busy and too distracted and totally forgot to take an official 11 week photo, but if I can get DH to email them to me, I can post the earlier ones and an 11+6 photo tomorrow  Edit: Just looked it up and it looks like I only gained 5lbs since actual conception. I just happened to gain a few pounds in the two weeks leading up to conception. Might need to mention that to the midwife.


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> For the ladies who have been pregnant before - were you much hotter later on? Because I was kind of looking forward to not freezing through winter, but I'm still comfortable in the high 70s and freezing in air conditioning at 11 weeks. I know my temp is up because I got to try out a heat sensing camera at the museum before and after pregnancy and I went from as cold as you can get to superhot, but it's not paying off in comfort level. It sure would be nice to be a little warmer this year...

Yes, and I am waiting for it to kick in! My office is an icebox and I'm always frozen. It was so nice last time I was pregnant and I was actually comfortable at work :) It wasn't really extreme enough to notice at home or anywhere else, just at work where I usually have to wear extra sweaters. Right now I am wearing a long sleeve shirt, long sleeve sweater, with a ridiculous heavy cardigan on top... and it's summer!


----------



## Loozle

Hi ladies! Quick update as I'm on my phone! 12 week scan went well today! Baby measuring 11 weeks, 6 days and due on 3rd March (could you change my due date please Frenchie? :flower:) I've tried to attach a picture, but as I'm on my phone, I'm not sure if it will work, I may have to try again on the iPad when I get home..


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, Loozle!

Thanks, Nelly Lou. Hopefully it'll really kick in just as it starts getting cold!


----------



## missfrick

Please pray ladies, I'm at the ER now... Bought my wedding dress (!) and then went to the bathroom right after and was spotting... Scared me so I'm getting checked. Vampires just came through, and I'm hoping they'll do an ultrasound because I'm in shock... I have had zero spotting at all and now some red/pink...


----------



## cmr01

Anyone else breaking out like crazy? I dont know what to use. Ive tried everything. The hubs says its not bad but when I go from a nice clear face to pimple mania its heartbreaking. My first pregnancy I didnt have this:(


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Please pray ladies, I'm at the ER now... Bought my wedding dress (!) and then went to the bathroom right after and was spotting... Scared me so I'm getting checked. Vampires just came through, and I'm hoping they'll do an ultrasound because I'm in shock... I have had zero spotting at all and now some red/pink...

MissFrick, I hope everything is ok! Spotting happens so often, but it's still scary. I hope they do an ultrasound for you. They usually do in these cases. :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> Please pray ladies, I'm at the ER now... Bought my wedding dress (!) and then went to the bathroom right after and was spotting... Scared me so I'm getting checked. Vampires just came through, and I'm hoping they'll do an ultrasound because I'm in shock... I have had zero spotting at all and now some red/pink...

How scary! Hope everything's ok!


----------



## mkyerby16

cmr01 said:


> Anyone else breaking out like crazy? I dont know what to use. Ive tried everything. The hubs says its not bad but when I go from a nice clear face to pimple mania its heartbreaking. My first pregnancy I didnt have this:(

Yes! I hate it! Probably my worst symptom. I used to use salicylic acid & benzoyl peroxide to keep my skin under control pre-pregnancy and I'd have maybe 1-3 small pimples at a time but now I feel like my entire forehead is a pimple like there's no clear skin plus my cheeks and even my back. My dr. says she feels ok with face washes since you rinse them off, but not the toners & creams that stay on. So to add to it I can't use the products my skin is used to. Let me know if you find a pregnancy safe solution bc I'm miserable!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have everything crossed for you Missfrick! I hope all is well.

cmr- I know it probably doesn't work for everyone, but when I find that my face is feeling oily I just go to the bathroom and splash water on it. I don't even use soap or cleaner, I find if I ignore the oily feeling I will end up breaking out the next morning. Some days I have to wash my face 3-4 times during the day to feel normal, but then I can go a few days with only washing in the morning & night.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I hope everything is okay missfrick! :hugs:

As for breaking out, my face has personally been amazingly clear, but I read an old wive's tale that said breaking out means girl! Girls "steal" your beauty lol. I hope you find a solution!


----------



## mkyerby16

Ladies question for you... would you want to go on a 5hr car ride when you're 17-18 weeks? Hubby & I always go to the mountains for our anniversary in October and I'm trying to plan out what to do this year. Figured it'd actually be pretty good timing.


----------



## katestar53

I found I was super hot when pregnant before. I use blush all the time & it got really embarrassing! Hope that doesn't happen again.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've never been that pregnant, but I think I'd do it if I could stop for bathroom breaks and to stretch. We're flying to and from Florida when I'm 21 weeks, which is about 3 hours, and I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Happenstance

Sorry I've not been on for ages, running after a toddler and working part time seems to leave me zero time! Then, when I do have time, I want to sleep!

Hope all goes well with your scan Missfrick. I'm the queen of spotting whilst pregnant so completely understand how you feel. Keeping everything crossed for you.

As for getting warmer during pregnancy, I get colder! The first time around I was walking around in the height of summer wrapped in layers and warm jackets. It's like babies suck my heat!

For those who've given birth before, have any of you had an epidural and what was your experience of it? I know it's early to be discussing labour but I had a pretty bad first experience and didn't take any pain relief (I'm scared of drugs) so I was thinking I might try epidural this time. 

Congrats to all the ladies who've had recent scans. Mine is this Friday!


----------



## Loozle

Hopefully this time the picture will actually show :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## katestar53

MissFrick, I've got my fingers crossed that everything is ok for you x


----------



## DrMum

mkyerby16 said:


> Ladies question for you... would you want to go on a 5hr car ride when you're 17-18 weeks? Hubby & I always go to the mountains for our anniversary in October and I'm trying to plan out what to do this year. Figured it'd actually be pretty good timing.

Yeah I would. I'd wear my compression socks, drink lots of water and have lots of breaks to walk about. Definitely do it before... 5 hour trips with a newborn are waaaay less fun!!


----------



## DrMum

How are you doing missfrick? Got everything crossed they are scanning you and it's all looking good!! :hugs:


----------



## Loozle

:hugs: missfrick, I hope they scan you and you see a happy, healthy baby xx

Yes to the skin breakouts! I've had this since my bfp and it doesn't seem to be getting any better!


----------



## Happenstance

mkyerby16 said:


> Ladies question for you... would you want to go on a 5hr car ride when you're 17-18 weeks? Hubby & I always go to the mountains for our anniversary in October and I'm trying to plan out what to do this year. Figured it'd actually be pretty good timing.

Yes, definitely! Perfect timing I'd say. We drove to France when I was 33 weeks pregnant which was two twelve hour drives in two days. It wasn't too uncomfortable even at that stage but just factor in lots of toilet stops!


----------



## Happenstance

Loozle said:


> Hopefully this time the picture will actually show :dohh:

Aww, what a perfect little baby :cloud9:


----------



## Loozle

mkyerby16 said:


> Ladies question for you... would you want to go on a 5hr car ride when you're 17-18 weeks? Hubby & I always go to the mountains for our anniversary in October and I'm trying to plan out what to do this year. Figured it'd actually be pretty good timing.

Yes I would. As others have said, make sure you stop lots for toilet breaks and to stretch your legs!


----------



## Elphabaa77

mkyerby16 said:


> Ladies question for you... would you want to go on a 5hr car ride when you're 17-18 weeks? Hubby & I always go to the mountains for our anniversary in October and I'm trying to plan out what to do this year. Figured it'd actually be pretty good timing.

I am flying to the Dominican Republic on September 6th. Our longest leg of the flight is just shy of 5 hours. My OBGYN said to make SURE you are getting up and walking around at least one time every 2 hours. He said it applies to long car drives too. My niece and her husband drove the better part of 14 hours (one way, then 14 hours back) when she was 5 months pregnant. She said it wasn't the most comfortable thing, but as long as they pulled off so she could walk around every couple of hours (and pee!) she was okay.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my gosh, he really looks like a little baby, Loozle! Now I really can't wait for my scan next week!


----------



## Loozle

Thank you happenstance :cloud9:


----------



## DrMum

Loozle look at those little toes!! Aww that is adorable!!


----------



## Loozle

Thanks everyone! Once we'd established that there was a heartbeat and that the NT measurement was good, I could actually relax and enjoy the scan! Baby was wriggling and kicking it's legs lots. So sweet :cloud9:


----------



## NellyLou

Cute little one, Loozle!

Yes, I would definitely travel at that point in my pregnancy. I travelled that distance in the winter at 34 weeks with my first. It wasn't bad at all although my doctor wasn't happy about it... but it was Christmas! Just take breaks as you need them and you will be fine.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Glad to hear I am not the only one with body temperature mood swings. :haha: I made my hubby keep the AC at 70 degrees (he prefers 65 degrees) and I am STILL freezing which is so unusual for me in the summertime. I will pile the blankets on and still not be able to get warm. Yet, I just got back from walking around the mall on my lunch hour and I thought I was going to die from how hot it was in the mall stores. :wacko: I was sweating like a pig. Plus, in bed at night I start off with lots of blankets and wake up in the middle of the night with only a sheet. Hubby is QUITE the heater. I was actually beginning to get concerned because everybody always talks about being too hot. Never heard much about people being too cold while pregnant. 

Also, my baby decided to give Mommy 2 extra awesome birthday presents. (I turn 37 today... :dohh:) Last night, after a good half hour of trying to find baby on my Doppler, I heard baby! Apparently it was too faint for the Sonoline B to actually register the heart rate, but I used the stop watch on my phone and counted for 10 seconds, then multiplied by 6. 168 heart rate, which was right on par with my last ultrasound. It was definitely the baby too. I've watched so many instructional videos on YouTube that I know what baby sounds like. :haha: Turns out, I was looking in the wrong spots when I tried before. Go figure. Plus, I am also overweight and had to buy the 2Mhz probe to hear baby. I never tried the 3Mhz to see if I would have heard it with that one.

The second gift baby gave me, was another 2 lbs lost when I stepped on the scale. I am down almost 20lbs since getting pregnant. This diabetic diet I have to stick to is pretty amazing for that I guess. Plus I cheated and had a birthday cupcake (iced lemon and it was AMAZING) and my blood sugar was still at rock star levels. So, so far baby has been pretty great to Mommy for her birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy birthday, Elphabaa!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Happy Birthday Elphabaa! It sounds like your little one has given you some of the best gifts! :flower:


----------



## NellyLou

Happy Birthday Elphabaa!


----------



## Teilana

Adorable scan loozle! 

I am going to Florida for a week next month. I'll be 14 weeks when I leave and 15 when I get back. In total flight is about 6.5 hours, but it's split into 2 flights, 2.5 and 4, yay for stop overs!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

happenstance, I didn't have any meds when I gave birth to my son. Gonna try to do the same for this time around!

Loozle, that's SUCH a CUTE scan pic!! <3

Elphabaa, happy birthday! 

mkyerby, I took a 5 hour car ride last weekend. We had to stop a bunch so I could pee, but it was fine. I slept most of the way :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Happy birthday elphabaa


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy birthday Elpha!

Happenstance, I had an epidural but I had a "dead spot" where the drugs weren't working so I ended up feeling all of my contractions in just the one spot but still at full force =( Getting the needle in your spine is kinda uncomfortable, they do it when you are contracting and have a (hopefully) 9 month belly, to be able to get the needle in they need you to "hug your knees" - I laughed at the doctor when he said that to me, I don't know how they expected me to manage that miracle... Anyway, the nurse was great and said to just hug her instead, but you are supposed to hold still... while having contractions... The moral of that story is I won't do it again, and I don't see a point in it for me because it didn't work anyway. I hope someone else can give you an example of a good experience


----------



## chelsealynnb

Scan is done and everything looks perfect! Heart rate was 166. Gender guesses welcome! Here is the link!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...rop-gender-guess-right-here.html#post33521799


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I am going to have to drive from San Diego to Dallas the first week of November, when I am close to 22 weeks. Its about a 22 hour drive and I am really nervous about it. We have done several cross country drives before, so I am at least used to the long distance. I just drove from San Diego to Houston in June.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Happy Birthday Elpha!

ChelsealynnB I bet it's a boy!

And is anyone going to to do placenta encapsulation? I know I am.


----------



## DentDoc16

Chelsea- Cute bump! 

Missfrick- Hoping everything is okay! FX'd!

Loozie- Nice scan! 

Elphabaa- Happy Birthday! Those sound like some nice birthday gifts! 

Afm- Went camping over the weekend with my siblings. Got to tell them the news! (Still waiting to tell the parents)


----------



## chrislo4

Missfrick, my fingers are crossed so tightly for you. 

Loozie, gorrrrrgeous scan! So can't wait for mine next week!! 

Elphabaa, happy birthday! 

Chelsea, my guess is boy :blue:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

BMcDonald89 said:


> Happy Birthday Elpha!
> 
> ChelsealynnB I bet it's a boy!
> 
> And is anyone going to to do placenta encapsulation? I know I am.


What's a placenta encapsulation?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Missfrick hope everything is ok, I know how u worry as iv been there too and I'm sure everything is fine. Keep us updated.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's where they dry out your placenta and put it into pills for you to take. It's supposed to aid in recovery.

The idea kind of creeps me out, but I know it's gonna come up. DH's boss and a lot of his coworkers are crunchy hippie types, and there was a lot of discussion about it at a coworker's baby shower. I'm just waiting to find a placenta encapsulation gift card tucked in with a onesie somewhere


----------



## Teilana

mummy_smurf2b said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Elpha!
> 
> ChelsealynnB I bet it's a boy!
> 
> And is anyone going to to do placenta encapsulation? I know I am.
> 
> 
> What's a placenta encapsulation?Click to expand...

Essentially it's turning your placenta into pills that you can take to help with numerous things after baby is born.

I am thinking about it but when I brought it up to DH he thought I was nuts. I think I am going to have to bombard him with the information.


----------



## BMcDonald89

mummy_smurf2b said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Elpha!
> 
> ChelsealynnB I bet it's a boy!
> 
> And is anyone going to to do placenta encapsulation? I know I am.
> 
> What's a placenta encapsulation?Click to expand...

They make capsules out of your placenta. It helps ward off postpartum depression, increases milk supply, and I hear helps with anti aging.


----------



## bdb84

missfrick- I hope everything is okay. :hugs:

Elpha- Happy birthday!!

Chelsea- That nub looks awfully boyish, so I have to go :blue:

AFM- I'm so unbelievably hot lately. It doesn't help that this summer is even more brutal than usual. Today's heat index is between 110-115 and I'm dying. My A/C is on, literally, 24/7 trying to keep up with this heat. And to think it doesn't even start to cool down until October, and even then, it's hit or miss. Our Halloweens are typically in the mid 80's.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ah right thanks for the info, couldn't see myself doing it.


----------



## Bookity

Missfrick, thinking of you!!

Epidurals: first labor was so mild it wasn't needed (of course when transition hit I wished I had done it). Second labor was so short there was no time. Was back labor though and I really really wanted one!!! Will play it by ear this time around i suppose.


----------



## bdb84

Oh, about epidurals. I had one with DS and have zero complaints. I had my epi drip turned off about 30 minutes before I started pushing because I wanted to feel the pressure of the contractions so that I could push when I felt the urge (helps prevent tearing).

The only downside is not being able to get out of the bed until all feeling returns. Everyone else was off seeing the baby in the nursery and I was stuck in bed. I may, or may not, have fibbed and said I had all feeling back, just so I could walk to the nursery and be with my baby.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think the idea of an epidural scares me more than the labor does. Eeek, big needles! 

I'm not showing that I can see, but I've noticed the last couple nights I've felt a little odd sleeping on my stomach. I can't seem to get comfortable in any position because of the pelvic pain - stomach is weird, right side hurts, left side just gets boring. I don't know how I'm going to deal with the giant bump, being so used to tossing and turning all night. I'm resisting the urge to dip into savings for a Sleep Number bed ;)


----------



## Bookity

That's not something I'd thought of before!

Speaking of labor, one of the 4 obs at my office (the one who delivered my first) was under the impression that my labor was fast and wanted to schedule me for an induction with my second. I completely refused. Well, since it was only three hours from first contraction to birth with my second I imagine I'm going to be hearing it again this time!


----------



## missfrick

Thanks ladies, what a scary 5 hours in the ER of me sobbing on and off... it really was only a couple drops of pinkish red blood, but it was enough to set me off. Thank goodness the wait was worth it. On a very Fred Flintstone u/s machine I was able to see Squiggles and hb and everything. Since the machine was so primitive they'll be booking me for a more in-depth follow up u/s in the next few days - I feel pretty blessed to be able to have another chance to see it!

Elphabaa, happy birthday! What a lovely prezzie to get to hear the hb!

Loozle, that is a true baby in there! What an amazing scan!


----------



## bdb84

That's so silly, Bookity. Did you make it to the hospital on time? My labor with DD was just shy of 4 hours from first contraction until delivery, and I made it to the hospital within 20 minutes of delivery. The nurses and my OB were proud of me because they knew I wanted a natural delivery. My OB is anti-induction without medical cause, though, so I'm sure that helps.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Bookity said:


> That's not something I'd thought of before!
> 
> Speaking of labor, one of the 4 obs at my office (the one who delivered my first) was under the impression that my labor was fast and wanted to schedule me for an induction with my second. I completely refused. Well, since it was only three hours from first contraction to birth with my second I imagine I'm going to be hearing it again this time!

They recon each one gets faster so you prob will. It's quite a worry for me, with my first my waters went in the afternoon on the day before she came, went to hosp and they arranged an induction just in case as I wasn't in established Labour. Went home then nothing til decided to go bed, ran upstairs and got the biggest pain ever, I'm so sure it was baby dropping down I don't know how it didn't break a bone it was so painful lol then minutes later I had full on back pain didn't feel contractions and within an hour of that baby was out. We are a family of quick deliverers and only just made it to hosp on time so if that's the case I have no chance this time.


----------



## bdb84

I'm glad everything is okay, missfrick!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> Thanks ladies, what a scary 5 hours in the ER of me sobbing on and off... it really was only a couple drops of pinkish red blood, but it was enough to set me off. Thank goodness the wait was worth it. On a very Fred Flintstone u/s machine I was able to see Squiggles and hb and everything. Since the machine was so primitive they'll be booking me for a more in-depth follow up u/s in the next few days - I feel pretty blessed to be able to have another chance to see it!
> 
> Elphabaa, happy birthday! What a lovely prezzie to get to hear the hb!
> 
> Loozle, that is a true baby in there! What an amazing scan!

That's great news. Enjoy your next scan they are amazing. Later on if u got an early pic like from say 7week u could make a scrap book and it could show just how amazing and fast they grow. Not many get to see baby before 12week so really is amazing how small they are compared to the 12week scan.


----------



## Bookity

bdb84 said:


> That's so silly, Bookity. Did you make it to the hospital on time? My labor with DD was just shy of 4 hours from first contraction until delivery, and I made it to the hospital within 20 minutes of delivery. The nurses and my OB were proud of me because they knew I wanted a natural delivery. My OB is anti-induction without medical cause, though, so I'm sure that helps.

Yes. I got to the hospital an hour before I delivered. Though that was a also with a half hour of holding off pushing as they waited for the OB to arrive! I live five minutes out from the hospital. I'm not really all that concerned.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Great news missfrick!


----------



## NellyLou

So happy everything is ok missfrick!!!

Re epidurals: I had one with my dd. my water broke and nothing was happening. Because there was meconium in the fluid, they induced me right away. Instant extreme pain every two minutes! Then when she was back to back and refused to turn, I got scared and maxed out the epidural (we can push a button for more here), and I couldn't feel anything at all. So I will do an epidural again depending how a naturally induced labour goes, but I will try not to max out the epidural so that I can actually feel pressure etc. it was very hard to stay still while getting the epidural, but I didn't feel it at all because the contractions were so bad.


----------



## DrMum

Great news miss frick! Relieved for you!

So the epidural question... I've had 2 epidurals and then a spinal for my c section. The two epidurals were with DS - first one I let the resident do and it wasn't quite right, could have amputated my left foot but felt everything else. Repeated by consultant and was a life saver! Definitely felt when to push but it took the crazy pain of induction away at some level. Up and walking right after delivery, in the shower, no foley.

Spinal was actually very different, done in theatre before c section, totally dense block which lasted hours post section, Foley catheter, couldn't walk until the next day. No pain though!

This delivery looks set to be a repeat c section and I'm quite happy to have another spinal like the last one. But if I were delivering vaginally I would epidural again that's for sure. Hope that helps someone :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I ate a big dinner and now I'm feeling a little queasy again. Not sure if it's because I ate too much or if it's because I actually had a significant amount of meat. Isn't it fun figuring out new symptoms every couple weeks? :wacko:


----------



## BMcDonald89

Okay, so class starts tomorrow for me. So I decided to finish all my house work. I always have the tv going when I'm watching, and I started watching pretty little liars. Anyone else watch that?


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

BMcdonald- I love Pretty Little Liars! It is so addicting! I watch far too many shows since returning to being a stay at home mom. I have watched that one though since the pilot episode a few years ago. 

My husband comes home from his Sergeant's course tomorrow. He was deployed from August until April, and then went to sergeant's course for 8 weeks starting June 30th. I am definitely missing him, and cannot wait to have an extra set of hands around the house! BUT, I have also neglected housework for the last 8 weeks, since I have felt so crappy and exhausted. So I had a massive deep clean today, and I am drained!


----------



## cmr01

Oh you guys are making me excited. I hope my doctor will give me a 12 week scan. Havent really talked about it but I go in for my second appt next friday. Cant wait but freaking out. Seems like times going by super fast. I cant wait to hit second tri and enjoy all the new baby movements.


----------



## MrsKChicago

You'll probably get offered one. The nuchal translucency screening is only really accurate between 11 and 13 weeks, I think, so you're likely to get offered it soon.


----------



## missfrick

RE: Epidural...

I am terrified of it! When I was 16 I had to have a fallopian tube removed, and due to some other issues I was having at the time, they couldn't put me under, so I had a spinal... there were no issues with it, but just something about needles in my back... It also terrified me that I couldn't move my legs/feet until the next morning, and as it started to wear-off the pain was pretty bad. Also, since this was about 14 years ago, surgery was not as advanced, so I have a horizontal c-section cut (but not through the uterus, only through the abdomen). That pain was pretty bad too, so I will do everything I can do deliver vaginally and with as little pain meds as possible. I don't know if they use gas-and-air in Canada, but I'm open to all kinds of medicines, but would prefer nothing in my back. Though I guess if I'm in real agony I may change my mind.

I'm hoping to find a doula, even though I will be having a hospital birth. I read the instance of epidural is less for those who use one. Anyone use one in the past with good results? I hear even if you end up having an epidural they're still really comforting and supportive.


----------



## Kaiecee

unless they dont hear a heart beat on my first appt. my 1st ultrasound will be at my 18 weeks for gender etc..


----------



## Bookity

Oh missfrick, that sounds so bad. I've not had an epidural but I imagine that when racked with painful contractions a shot in the back would be nothing! I think it's great to focus on what you can do to avoid an epidural, but also think going into things with an attitude of adaptability is super important too. When the day comes you'll be fantastic!


----------



## katestar53

Glad everything was ok Missfrick :hugs: 

I had a planned c-section with my little boy as I had partial placenta previa so hoping for a vbac this time round. Would love to deliver as naturally as possible but if it gets too much I will be asking for drugs! 

Wish me luck ladies... Scan in two hours times. Fingers crossed my sch has gone so I can be taken off bedrest & get back to normal x


----------



## chrislo4

So pleased everything is ok missfrick! 

Katestar, good luck with the scan. Hoping its gone for you


----------



## mommasquirrel

Time flies!! It doesn't feel like its been 6 weeks since I got my bfp. 
Good news: I stopped bleeding. Now its nothing but weird mucus but I hear thats quite normal. 
Is anyone else dealing with forgetfulness? I feel like im growing dumber by the day.


----------



## katestar53

My sch has gone, yippppeeee :) Baby was bouncing around & waving at us, me & my hubby both burst into tears. I am now off bedrest which I'm so pleased about x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

katestar53 said:


> My sch has gone, yippppeeee :) Baby was bouncing around & waving at us, me & my hubby both burst into tears. I am now off bedrest which I'm so pleased about x

That's great news :D


----------



## Loozle

Wonderful news missfrick and katestar! :happydance:


----------



## Loozle

12 week bump picture! :blush: also my shopping order of some maternity clothes came this morning. I am unbelievably comfortable right now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## frenchie35

Great news all around. Good to hear!

I had an epidural and loved it. I totally agree with Bookity about adaptability being key. You can have all sorts of ideas about how you want your birth to look and feel, but when it really comes down to it, you want that baby out with as little stress as possible for mama and baby! I had to be induced because I was having lots of rapid but painless contractions. So I could feel the pain level change once they broke the placenta. I called the anesthesiologist right away. I could still feel my legs to change positions and I could feel her moving down lower and when I had contractions for when to push. Also, sorry for the squeamish, but you'll most likely have to have a stitch or two once you've delivered, so the numbing obviously helps.

In the US/UK, do they take the baby out of the room right after delivery? Here they stay in the room to be cleaned and dressed unless there's an emergency, so I got to watch her every move until we were cleared to go up to a private room.


----------



## NellyLou

frenchie35 said:


> Great news all around. Good to hear!
> 
> I had an epidural and loved it. I totally agree with Bookity about adaptability being key. You can have all sorts of ideas about how you want your birth to look and feel, but when it really comes down to it, you want that baby out with as little stress as possible for mama and baby! I had to be induced because I was having lots of rapid but painless contractions. So I could feel the pain level change once they broke the placenta. I called the anesthesiologist right away. I could still feel my legs to change positions and I could feel her moving down lower and when I had contractions for when to push. Also, sorry for the squeamish, but you'll most likely have to have a stitch or two once you've delivered, so the numbing obviously helps.
> 
> In the US/UK, do they take the baby out of the room right after delivery? Here they stay in the room to be cleaned and dressed unless there's an emergency, so I got to watch her every move until we were cleared to go up to a private room.

I agree about the birth plan. You can plan all you want, but delivering a baby is unpredictable. I had decided that as long as my baby was born healthy, I would be happy with how the delivery went. I'm glad it went that way because the only things I wanted (baby on my chest right after delivery and hubby to cut the cord) did not happen. It's best not to have expectations because it can ruin your experience.

In Canada, at least where I am, the baby never leaves your side unless there are complications.


----------



## twinkie2

Frenchie, that's a good question and I haven't got the slightest idea, but definitely plan to ask when we do our hospital tour. My biggest things I want are a healthy baby put on my chest after delivery and to keep baby in room as long/as much as possible. Onto the list of questions it goes!

Congrats Kate! So glad you can get back to normal :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's great kate! 

I'm in Ontario too, so same as what Nelly said about the baby staying in the room. After my c-sec they took baby out of the room because they had to gas me (remember I had a spot where the epi didn't work) so I was totally knocked out, he stayed with Daddy in the nursery until I woke up then they brought him straight to me and he never left my side. 

I have an appointment later this afternoon. As with every time I have an appointment I am getting more worried as it draws closer, thinking I will get bad news. I am just supposed to be going to do my referral to the high risk clinic but I realized they forgot to do a cervix measurement (both of those are because of my loss earlier this year), so they might end up doing another scan.

And I have dinner out with a bunch of girlfriends tonight, which sounds like fun, but only 1 of them knows and I don't plan on telling the rest until much further along. Also, I have been having a terrible time at night staying awake and with nausea so I think I am in for a long day and an interesting night.


----------



## Millhaven

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in awhile. Thought I'd come and update you guys that I lost my little bean almost 2 weeks ago. Been a rough past 2 weeks, but I now have an angel baby watching over my family and I. Thank you for this group, and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Here as long as nothing is wrong with the baby they stay with the mom almost the whole time bar some tests (like checking bilirubin level). I kept my second with me pretty much the whole time.


----------



## DentDoc16

katestar53 said:


> My sch has gone, yippppeeee :) Baby was bouncing around & waving at us, me & my hubby both burst into tears. I am now off bedrest which I'm so pleased about x

That's good to hear! :flower:


----------



## bdb84

Both time baby stayed with me for about an hour after delivery, but then was taken to the nursery for a bath, etc. I just didn't want to be away from baby either time, so any amount of time away was hard.


----------



## mkyerby16

Yeah I'm in Virginia and I think here it's standard to spend an hour with baby and then they go to the nursery for a good cleaning and measurements. Fyi I know there's plenty that will disagree and I'm still not sure what I will do but a piece of advice I've been given is to send baby to the nursery the first night. You will be exhausted and need rest to recoup and that will be your last chance. The nurses may act pissy about it but that's just bc they'd rather sit on their butts and do nothing. Rest while you can bc once you leave the hospital it won't happen.


----------



## NellyLou

mkyerby16 said:


> Yeah I'm in Virginia and I think here it's standard to spend an hour with baby and then they go to the nursery for a good cleaning and measurements. Fyi I know there's plenty that will disagree and I'm still not sure what I will do but a piece of advice I've been given is to send baby to the nursery the first night. You will be exhausted and need rest to recoup and that will be your last chance. The nurses may act pissy about it but that's just bc they'd rather sit on their butts and do nothing. Rest while you can bc once you leave the hospital it won't happen.

They don't even have nurseries in our hospitals here anymore, only for nicu babies. Although last time I delivered, we didn't have any family or friends here to help out and I really wish I had. Just someone who could have come and held the baby for an hour or so so that we could sleep. I was so exhausted after delivering at 4am! So this time we are having my parents come to help out! I never thought that all I would want to do after she was born was sleep, but that is really all I wanted to do.


----------



## cmr01

Ladies found these this morning snd thought they'd be useful

On Moisturizers: Look for products with ingredients such as glycerin, hyaluronic acid or shea butter, says Doris Day, M.D., clinical assistant professor of dermatology at New York University Medical Center

Acne Breakouts: During pregnancy, you must avoid retinoids, or vitamin A derivatives, such as Retin-A or Renova, as well as salicylates, including products containing salicylic acid (also known as beta-hydroxy acid).; these can all cause potential harm to your developing baby. Instead, look for products that contain lactic acid or glycolic acid, says Heidi Waldorf, M.D., director of cosmetic and laser dermatology at Mount Sinai School of Medicine in New York City.


----------



## swampmaiden

re on Epidurals: another thing to consider is how expensive getting an epidural is.. over $1000.. for me thats the biggest consideration.. Im not too worried about the pain.. women have been giving natural birth for millenia, not sure what happened to women in the 20th century where extreme painkillers are the norm now

congrats to those of you with great scans, especially after spotting. I cant imagine what a relief that is. Ive been having the worst dreams lately about gushing blood.. hope its just from watching too many scary movies and not a premonition.
My midwife told me to visualize the baby wriggling around in a nice red healthy uterus, and picture the heartbeat everytime I start feeling negative. It kinda helps


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I am really hoping that I will be able to have this baby with us after delivery, it will be a totally new experience for me. My twins were born at 34 weeks and had to spend 3 weeks in the NICU. It was really awful, and I am hoping for a healthy full term baby this time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My hospital's policy is to keep baby with mom as much as possible for normal births. I don't know if that means they do all the weighing and measuring in the room or if they take the baby out for a bit. Since I'm with the midwives in the special section they have set aside for them, the defaults all lean very "natural." Babies are kept with mothers, delayed clamping, etc, is all automatic. I'd have to change rooms for an epidural, even.


----------



## NellyLou

Epidurals are covered here, so no worry about that. And if epidurals were around for the last few centuries, I bet many women would have opted for them lol. Everyone's labours are different though. Some don't find it too bad, and some feel like they are going to die from pain. So if people want an epidural, by all means, go for it. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> I am really hoping that I will be able to have this baby with us after delivery, it will be a totally new experience for me. My twins were born at 34 weeks and had to spend 3 weeks in the NICU. It was really awful, and I am hoping for a healthy full term baby this time.

Hopefully everything will be fine since you're having a singleton this time. My nephew was in the NICU for just over two months, and it was so hard on everyone. My poor sister in law didn't even get to meet him for a few hours til she was a little recovered from her c section :(


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

MrsK - That's what I'm hoping! I couldn't imagine 2 months in the NICU. 3 weeks already seemed like an eternity without my girls! Originally they told me they were going to keep them until their due date, but they did so well that they were able to come home sooner. Luckily, I was able to get two rounds of steroids to stimulate their lungs enough that they were able to breathe on their own. That made the biggest difference.


----------



## MrsKChicago

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> MrsK - That's what I'm hoping! I couldn't imagine 2 months in the NICU. 3 weeks already seemed like an eternity without my girls! Originally they told me they were going to keep them until their due date, but they did so well that they were able to come home sooner. Luckily, I was able to get two rounds of steroids to stimulate their lungs enough that they were able to breathe on their own. That made the biggest difference.

That's great! I think the shots make a big difference. And nephew and your twins (it seems) are doing great now, and that's what really matters in the long run. I'm sure things will be fine for you this time. 34 weeks isn't unusual for twins, I'm guessing there weren't an issues that caused it beyond there being an extra kid taking up space.


----------



## crystal8

Here in ontario we have something called motherisk run through a local children's hospital. Basically online information about drugs, cosmetics, etc during pregnancy and a hotline for emergency questions. Since people are asking questions about cosmetics this is what I found on their site. It's based on research done regarding cosmetics, absorption of cosmetics, etc.

https://www.motherisk.org/prof/updatesDetail.jsp?content_id=946


----------



## bdb84

Not everyone desires a drug-free delivery, and since we now have the option to deliver without being in pain, I can definitely see why most women choose not to. It's not like we are handed out awards for choosing to experience every inch of childbirthing pain. 

This is coming from someone who had a natural delivery with her second, and is planning another natural for this one. :shrug:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I definitely echo that going into labour with an open mind is the best way to go. My birth plan was totally different from how my labour ended up playing out. I wanted an all natural birth with the option to ask for pain meds if I couldn't handle it, but I didn't want the nurses pushing me to take something.

In the end I laboured for 16 hours and DS started to crown when I was only 4 cms, he was trying so hard to come out that his heart rate became erratic. I agreed to pitocin to try to get my cervix open but it didn't work, I ended up having an emergency c-section because I never got past 4 cms and baby's heart rate started dropping. All of my plans went out the window when I heard my baby was in distress, I freaked and told them to do what they needed to make sure he was ok. I don't regret anything and am totally fine with how the birth went considering I got to bring home my healthy baby. 

When I got pregnant last time I decided I was going to have a scheduled C-section because I didn't want to take the chance that I would have to have another emerg one. But then I ended up going into labour at 17 weeks and delivered vaginally.

I don't know what I am going to do this time, but I know I won't have any control over anything anyway. :flower:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can definitely see the appeal of the drugs! I'm pretty sure I'd be a lot more open to it if the idea of a needle in my spine didn't creep me out so much. I think the stress that would cause might outweigh the benefits of the epidural for me, but I've never given birth, so what do I know? I can only guess.


----------



## Bookity

My blood test results came back and the nurse called because my thyroid antibodies were high. She just said I'll get tested again at 28 weeks and postpartum, but nothing else is being done.

Google is talking about Hashimoto's thyroiditis? Anyone able to shed some light on this. I'm ok with waiting to talk officially with my doctor on the 9th, but just curious.


----------



## Bookity

I'm actually really curious about an epidural and sort of want one, but if my labor is like either of my other two I'll just leave it. Don't need the added expense.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

NellyLou said:


> frenchie35 said:
> 
> 
> Great news all around. Good to hear!
> 
> I had an epidural and loved it. I totally agree with Bookity about adaptability being key. You can have all sorts of ideas about how you want your birth to look and feel, but when it really comes down to it, you want that baby out with as little stress as possible for mama and baby! I had to be induced because I was having lots of rapid but painless contractions. So I could feel the pain level change once they broke the placenta. I called the anesthesiologist right away. I could still feel my legs to change positions and I could feel her moving down lower and when I had contractions for when to push. Also, sorry for the squeamish, but you'll most likely have to have a stitch or two once you've delivered, so the numbing obviously helps.
> 
> In the US/UK, do they take the baby out of the room right after delivery? Here they stay in the room to be cleaned and dressed unless there's an emergency, so I got to watch her every move until we were cleared to go up to a private room.
> 
> I agree about the birth plan. You can plan all you want, but delivering a baby is unpredictable. I had decided that as long as my baby was born healthy, I would be happy with how the delivery went. I'm glad it went that way because the only things I wanted (baby on my chest right after delivery and hubby to cut the cord) did not happen. It's best not to have expectations because it can ruin your experience.
> 
> In Canada, at least where I am, the baby never leaves your side unless there are complications.Click to expand...


Totally agree with this. With my son I thought I was going to take every & any med available to deal with the pain, but when the time came, I ended up taking nothing because it wasn't bad at all. 

I LOVE this sentence: It's best not to have expectations because it can ruin your experience. SO SO TRUE!


I met with my specialist today regarding my "hypothyroidism." He said my case is so mild that if I wasn't pregnant, then they wouldn't do anything to treat me. Such a relief because I thought it was a lot worse than it is. I DO have to take meds just to be safe. Anyone ever take/know anything about levothyroxine?


----------



## MrsKChicago

This is probably not the response you were looking for, but my dog takes levothyroxine and it helps her a lot! There's a clear difference in how she feels when she's not on it, and she can't even talk. Wish I had some human input for you!


----------



## chrislo4

I didn't officially do a birth plan with my MW but i count myself pretty lucky in that I pretty much had the labour i wanted. DH was by my side, just gas & air, no forceps/ventouse, no stitches, DH cut chord, DD was put straight on me & after a late night delivery I went home the next day! I expect it to not be the same with this one and will be fully prepared to do what it takes for my little one to come into the world as safely as possible. I don't get the 'competition' that seems to go on between those who don't have pain relief & those who do. I've seen so many belittle each other with their birthing choices which isn't nice! I got to 6cm on my own at home (unaware I was in labour!) so it was my choice to go all the way with just gas! 

Katestar, yay for it being gone! 

Loozie, gorgeous bump!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't get the competition either. You both got healthy babies? You both win! Your personal birth choices have nothing to do with anyone else's personal birth choices unless someone specifically asks for your advice and experiences, and even then, all you are is the advice person.


----------



## NellyLou

Agree with you both Chrislo and MrsK :) We are all just here to have healthy babies!


----------



## missfrick

Yup, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Just because of my personal past experiences and my want to try a natural birth doesn't mean I look down on anyone who wants drugs. We all get a baby in the end, not a competition.

As for an update: the rescan place the hospital referred me to is actually my normal OBGYN office - they have an ultrasound clinic inside. They called this morning and said they weren't going to see me early, even though I was seen at the hospital, so I have my normal appointment scheduled at 13 weeks (next Friday). Since I've had no more spotting and don't have any severe pain, I think we will still announce this weekend at 12 weeks. If, G-d forbid, something is wrong, at least we will have friend and family support. Waiting the 12 weeks was hard enough.


----------



## NellyLou

That's too bad MissFrick. At least your appointment is only next week, but it feels like forever doesn't it? 

My ultrasound is this Friday morning. I was thinking we would announce on Friday but then realized my oh is going to be out of town from Friday to Tuesday, so I guess we will wait. I will probably tell people at work though, just won't announce on FB until he is back. We are thinking we will take a pic of Me, my hubby, and our daughter showing our bellies :) Our little one has decided her beloved owl is her baby and often puts it under her shirt already haha. We didn't even tell her to do it, she just did!


----------



## chrislo4

missfrick, we have our scans on the same day! 

Nelly, that is too cute!!!

It's 20:30 here and I'm in my pjs ready for bed. Usually I can make it til 21:30. I need my energy back please!!


----------



## bdb84

Nelly, my daughter does the same thing. She also puts her head on my belly to "hear" baby. <3


----------



## missfrick

Update: by some miracle, I called to inquire about why the hospital said I should have an u/s right away if they were just going to make me wait a week, and was rudely told how they're full... I said how hard it would be to go a full week and a half without knowing for sure if the heartrate was okay and if the baby was measuring properly... not even 5 minutes later she called back and said they have an opening Thursday! Now I will have no doubts about announcing on Friday, and I will know for sure everything is okay! Geez the u/s machines in emergency are so primitive, they can't even do measurements, and the doctor was pretty vague, although he said he thought the baby was sucking their thumb already... I feel such a relief!!

Besides that, I can officially not button my pants today, so Bella Band is out in full-swing. After the all-clear on Thursday I'll be hitting the thrift stores hard, shirts are okay for a bit, but pants are becoming impossible!


----------



## mummy3

Hey guys, sorry being MIA again:blush:

Loving the scan pics, babies are starting to look more and more like actual babies!

Rocknroll, I'm so so sorry:hugs:

Too hot here for coats:haha: No mat clothes yet either, my stomach is still totally flat.

Drmum, so happy for you hun, that sounds very reassuring and its goos they're going out of their way to give you all the reassurance you need:hugs:

I'm not sure about hypothyroid meds but I know they'll put you on them if the need is more than the risk. I'm on the betablockers and due to get the plan for meds/surgery for my hyperthyroid tomorrow. Feel like crap with it!!!

Foxy, there's a 50/50 that its too, very exciting!!!

I really want to go shopping:haha: Hubby says I can buy the stroller at 20 weeks if all is good :) Anyone else been looking?

I get another scan on thursday:cloud9: That's every Thursday for the last 3 weeks! Last week they did it at the hospital while I was there and it was still very hard to see. I also have a tilted uterus, so tilted its pretty much horizontal lol. She spent a good 10 mins trying to see if there was 2 in the same sac and just couldn't get a good enough look:wacko: Very much hope its just 1!!!! 

Its good to get a birth plan but they can change many times over the pregnancy and even at delivery. I've had all kinds of deliveries and my preferred choice is natural, I found it much less painful and a much easier recovery. 

Kate so happy for you that the sch is gone:happydance:

Hope everyone's having a good weekend:baby:

Ooh also, any new cravings??


----------



## swampmaiden

I dont think its so much the competition or whether you'll get an 'award' or not for having a dug free labor as the attitude those people have when presenting their opinions. 
The 'perfect voice of reason' tone that sometimes gets used is really annoying even though the essence of what theyre trying to say is legit. It also just comes across as super fake because lets face it, we know that all of us are raging hormonal crazies right now, so keep it real.
And yes, everyones entitled to their opinion, but facts are still facts... epidurals are a modern convenience, not a necessity.


----------



## Teilana

We bought some wall decals last night for when we decorate baby's room. 

This weeks cravings are bagels and cream cheese, bananas and peaches. 

I have pretty much a whole registry together already... DH thinks I'm crazy... Since I've had it for over a year now...


----------



## bdb84

I have a recurrent craving of Mexican food when I'm pregnant. It never fails.


----------



## mummy3

Teilana is that the bagels, cheese, bananas and peaches in one dish?:haha:

Its good to be prepared! I recommend getting a pack of diapers each time you do a big grocery shop, that's always a life saver:thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

Mexican food is soooooo good, especially taco bell:blush:


----------



## bdb84

mummy3 said:


> Mexican food is soooooo good, especially taco bell:blush:

Agreed.. but then it gives me tummy troubles within an hour :blush:


----------



## missfrick

Ohhh my latest craving is shawarma... I've only had it once (send DF out to get it at midnight the other day), but I want it constantly...


----------



## NellyLou

Missfrick, so glad you could get an earlier ultrasound!

And I had to unbutton my pants for my drive home after work, so Bellaband went on as soon as I got home!

My craving is pickled spicy eggplant! Weird but I'm loving it and can't get enough of it!


----------



## mommasquirrel

As for cravings, it seems pickles are on the top of the list followed closely by sweets. I still can't stand chocolate candies. 
At my last appt my TSH came back at a 2 which is great. Still on synthroid in the meantime. Im hypothyroid starting after I got pregnant. The only hard part is staying away from dairy for 4hours once I take it in the morning. 
Morning sickness is now presenting itself around lunch time. Can't wait for this to pass. 
We will be moving mid September to florida. Im so excited.


----------



## NHKate

I haven't been on in the last week, so I'm trying to read through what I missed. 

DrMum - What a great appointment! Glad you got such reassuring news.

sn0wbunnie - I know that lots of people say they can find the heartbeat at 9 weeks, but I couldn't either with my Sonoline B. I had a quick ultrasound at 9 weeks, and could see baby moving around. Still couldn't find the HB with my home doppler. Now that I'm 12 weeks, I can definitely find it and I know I've got the real thing (still takes some patience to find it). A retroverted uterus could make it more difficult to find, but mine isn't, and I still couldn't find it at 9 weeks. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## BMcDonald89

You guys should look up natural on YouTube. I ignore some things, especially the part about no epidural.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I have my root canal bright & early tomorrow morning. Pray for me?! I'm having an anxiety attack just thinking about it. I might chicken out.....


----------



## Bookity

I had a root canal and while they're obviously no fun, I got thru it pretty well. Hopefully being pregnant doesn't make much of a difference. You'll be great!!

What kind of pain meds are you allowed for recovering?


----------



## missfrick

sn0wbunnie said:


> I have my root canal bright & early tomorrow morning. Pray for me?! I'm having an anxiety attack just thinking about it. I might chicken out.....

You can do it! DF's father is one of the top root canal doctors in Canada! You'll feel so much better once it's done, the pain now is the bad part! :hugs:


----------



## missfrick

TMI but I just pushed a little for a BM and had pink spotting from my vagina after again... no clots, not bright red, but definitely pink... can this happen?


----------



## mummy3

I had to look up shawarma but OMG really want that now!!! Taco bell can be a good constipation remedy:haha:

Pickled spicy eggplant? Whats involved in it?

mommasquirrel what kind of pickles? I always thought pickles were pickled onions until got to the states and found that pickled onions are hard to find and they weren't pickles!! My TSH is at 0 :/ 2 sounds good:thumbup:

Snowbunnie:hugs: Be thinking of you tomorrow:hugs: It'll be worth it after its done!


----------



## Teilana

mummy3 said:


> Teilana is that the bagels, cheese, bananas and peaches in one dish?:haha:
> 
> Its good to be prepared! I recommend getting a pack of diapers each time you do a big grocery shop, that's always a life saver:thumbup:

No definitely not altogether. That sounds icky... Lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> TMI but I just pushed a little for a BM and had pink spotting from my vagina after again... no clots, not bright red, but definitely pink... can this happen?

It happened to me a couple times earlier, and I've had no other issues with spotting or anything. It's just the straining irritating your cervix, totally normal. I sometimes get a little more CM after a BM, too.

Good luck with the root canal, Sn0wbunnie. Never had one, so I can't give you any advice, but I'm sure you'll feel better after.

Got some more nausea at the grocery store tonight. I really thought I was going to make it without morning (well, evening) sickness if I made it this far without, but I guess not. I've had it I think three or four times now since the 15th. I hope it doesn't get any worse than it has been. 

I looooove shawarma. I ordered a little side of shawarma with my falafel and salad the other day in hopes of being able to eat it, but I ended up opening the container, taking a sniff, and it went right in the fridge for DH to bring to work


----------



## mommasquirrel

I prefer dill pickles. I am temped to open the pickled vegetables jar. It has cauliflower carrots onions and sonething else.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love dill pickles. I just bought a jar tonight. I wish we could buy the dill spears like they have in restaurants, though. Those are the absolute best.


----------



## bdb84

I'm eating pickles straight from the jar as I type.


----------



## Bookity

Tonight my oldest took off her pull-up and announced she had to potty. Finally getting the hang of telling us without prompting. FXed it continues!!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

I had to do the hair tie through the button loop trick tonight for the first time. I could get my pants buttoned but sitting would have been so miserable. ..annnd we were going out for Mexican. Lol Felt so silly about it at first but I was sooo comfy. Def worth it. Oh well if I'm only 9 weeks lol. Haven't gained any weight but I swear my belly grows everyday. I can now see that my uterus area is swollen looking now too. It's puffy & rounded not flat and muscular feeling like it was before.... sorry if that's weird lol


----------



## GFGuy

Well, after an insanely bumpy road and confusion up the wazoo, my wife and I have finally had the first "This is REEEALLLY happening" moment today and we saw the heartbeat!!!! baby is 8 weeks and expected date is March 31st, 2015. So we are borderline missing this group lol. Anyway, we are both new to this and I am feeling like the only guy who ever wrote on one of these boards, but so far the gals have been very supportive! Our beginning in the TTC to the TWW was just crazy and weird and made no sense but today's visit with the doc and the ulstrasound made us feel normal :) So excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

called my clinic today and i got my appt. day wrong its next thursday (aug.28th) im so happy i dont have to wait 2 extra weeks like i thought lets just home there is a strong hb :)


----------



## BMcDonald89

GFGuy said:


> Well, after an insanely bumpy road and confusion up the wazoo, my wife and I have finally had the first "This is REEEALLLY happening" moment today and we saw the heartbeat!!!! baby is 8 weeks and expected date is March 31st, 2015. So we are borderline missing this group lol. Anyway, we are both new to this and I am feeling like the only guy who ever wrote on one of these boards, but so far the gals have been very supportive! Our beginning in the TTC to the TWW was just crazy and weird and made no sense but today's visit with the doc and the ulstrasound made us feel normal :) So excited!!!!!!!!!

Welcome GFguy! It's going to be nice to have a father to be's perspective! AND yes its really happening! What was the heart rate? Do you have a scan pic you want to share? If you go through here you can see many scan pics from us girls.


----------



## mummy3

Miss frick:hugs: Spotting like that can happen easily with the pressure, its much more sensitive:hugs:

Welcome GFguy:happydance:

Mrsk I hope the nausea doesn't linger for you!

Bookity yay!!!!! That's a huge milestone:happydance:

Kaiecee, so happy you got a sooner appointment!

Not feeling the pickles thing :sick::haha:


----------



## Menelly

Had ANOTHER ultrasound today, (yay!) Everything is awesome, heart rate of 182. The doctors want me to take two Lovenox shots a day instead of one. I'm not happy about that part. :(


----------



## mommasquirrel

Welcome GFGuy! Is this your first pregnancy? My husband is super excited about our little bean and talks to my tummy every night.


----------



## chrislo4

mummy3 said:


> I really want to go shopping:haha: Hubby says I can buy the stroller at 20 weeks if all is good :) Anyone else been looking?

I've been looking to get ideas. Ive said this time round i wont start buying until 20 weeks. So far ive got my change bag picked out but thats it! 



sn0wbunnie said:


> I have my root canal bright & early tomorrow morning. Pray for me?! I'm having an anxiety attack just thinking about it. I might chicken out.....

Think about the positives long term hun. I've not had root canal but i dislike going to the dentist!! 



GFGuy said:


> Well, after an insanely bumpy road and confusion up the wazoo, my wife and I have finally had the first "This is REEEALLLY happening" moment today and we saw the heartbeat!!!! baby is 8 weeks and expected date is March 31st, 2015. So we are borderline missing this group lol. Anyway, we are both new to this and I am feeling like the only guy who ever wrote on one of these boards, but so far the gals have been very supportive! Our beginning in the TTC to the TWW was just crazy and weird and made no sense but today's visit with the doc and the ulstrasound made us feel normal :) So excited!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to you and your wife on your pregnancy!! I'm pleased to hear all has worked out and youre now both feeling positive & excited about your pregnany. It's nice to have a male around the boards & to hear from the male perspective!


----------



## frenchie35

I take 100 micrograms of Levothyroxine every morning to keep my levels high enough for pregnancy. Before I was taking just 75, but the pregnancy puts a strain on the thyroid, which can actually lead to Hashimoto's, which someone was asking about. I was borderline hyperthyroid before my first pregnancy, but I think 9 months of growing a baby burned out the rest of my thyroid, leaving me hypothyroid.

Mommasquirrel: I've never heard about not having dairy within 4 hours of taking thyroid meds. I know I have to take my prenatal vitamins later, but not dairy?


----------



## Indi Ocean

frenchie35 said:


> I take 100 micrograms of Levothyroxine every morning to keep my levels high enough for pregnancy. Before I was taking just 75, but the pregnancy puts a strain on the thyroid, which can actually lead to Hashimoto's, which someone was asking about. I was borderline hyperthyroid before my first pregnancy, but I think 9 months of growing a baby burned out the rest of my thyroid, leaving me hypothyroid.
> 
> Mommasquirrel: I've never heard about not having dairy within 4 hours of taking thyroid meds. I know I have to take my prenatal vitamins later, but not dairy?

Hello ladies!:flower: I'm new to this thread and am due on the 10th of March with my first!

I also developed a thyroid problem (hypothyroid) from pregnancy, I found out at around 6 weeks. The dosage instructions on mine say to not have any dairy, antacids, iron or calcium supplements within 2 hours of taking it. I know your thyroid can control the amount of calcium produced in your body so maybe it has something to do with that?


----------



## Mya209

I haven't been on for ages. Every time I read this forum it makes my nausea worse :-s! All going well and my tummy is starting to show a tiny bit (or maybe I'm paranoid as my hubby says he can't see anything grrr!) 
I have my scan in two weeks at 13 weeks x


----------



## Millhaven

GFGuy said:


> Well, after an insanely bumpy road and confusion up the wazoo, my wife and I have finally had the first "This is REEEALLLY happening" moment today and we saw the heartbeat!!!! baby is 8 weeks and expected date is March 31st, 2015. So we are borderline missing this group lol. Anyway, we are both new to this and I am feeling like the only guy who ever wrote on one of these boards, but so far the gals have been very supportive! Our beginning in the TTC to the TWW was just crazy and weird and made no sense but today's visit with the doc and the ulstrasound made us feel normal :) So excited!!!!!!!!!




Indi Ocean said:


> Hello ladies!:flower: I'm new to this thread and am due on the 10th of March with my first!

Hi and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Nikki1979

frenchie35 said:


> I take 100 micrograms of Levothyroxine every morning to keep my levels high enough for pregnancy. Before I was taking just 75, but the pregnancy puts a strain on the thyroid, which can actually lead to Hashimoto's, which someone was asking about. I was borderline hyperthyroid before my first pregnancy, but I think 9 months of growing a baby burned out the rest of my thyroid, leaving me hypothyroid.
> 
> Mommasquirrel: I've never heard about not having dairy within 4 hours of taking thyroid meds. I know I have to take my prenatal vitamins later, but not dairy?

Hi, I came across this thread while searching for thyroid problems and pregnancy. I was told not to take calcium supps or dairy products as well as iron for atleast 2-4 hours after taking my thyroid medication. Apparently iron and calcium prevent the absorption of thyroid medication.


----------



## NellyLou

Welcome Indi Ocean and GFGuy!!!

So, I am almost 12 weeks, and my nausea has pretty much disappeared. I know that's normal at this stage, but I'm still paranoid. Pregnancy plays with our heads so much!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So I ended up canceling my root canal. I was literally hyperventilating in the parking lot. I rescheduled for next week. Hoping my doc can give me anxiety meds because I just cannot do it :(


----------



## Millhaven

According to the first calculations, I'm a plum today! 
But tomorrow I'm having another scan to check due date and age of the baby.

Hopefully, the date isn't changed too much...and wow, I get to see my baby again! :happydance: I hope everything is alright (as it was 2 weeks ago with some movements and a heartbeat).


----------



## DrMum

Welcome new people! I didn't think we were going to get anymore joining us at this point so that was a nice surprise!

So today is nuchal scan day for me. Haven't slept all that well as scans hold a unique scariness for me these days but positive thoughts etc etc and I will update you all later hopefully with some pics. 

Deep breaths...all together now. "I have no reason to think there would be anything wrong".....


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck DrMum!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi GFGuy & Indi, congrats and welcome! There are/have been some males on the board, I believe there is an all men's section although I don't know how frequently people post there. You are most definitely outnumbered though GFGuy. 

Don't worry about it too much sn0wbunnie, it sounds like cancelling was probably the right decision. Maybe talk to your dentist too, maybe there is something s/he can do to ease your worries as well. :hugs:

So, I did end up getting another scan yesterday- for the cervix measurement and because I wanted to confirm the baby was still ok before being referred to the MFM clinic. All is well; HB 154 and still measuring behind but had caught up by a day or 2. Also, I'm not sure what it will mean yet but my cervix is 2.9 cm... the meaningful data will come from additional measurements.


----------



## bdb84

Welcome, GFGuy & Indi Ocean!

Good luck at your scan today, DrMum!

Nothing new to report here other than most of my symptoms have subsided. I'm not concerned about it, though, because I usually have very symptom-less pregnancies. I'm still very tired, which I figure will stick with me throughout the rest of this pregnancy.


----------



## bucherwurm

12 weeks today! Can't believe it. Like, really, I can't. I haven't had an ultrasound or heard baby yet. I'm going crazy here. Only two weeks until my next appointment. Hopefully I can hear baby then and ease my fears. I've had so few symptoms it doesn't feel real.


----------



## Millhaven

DrMum said:


> Welcome new people! I didn't think we were going to get anymore joining us at this point so that was a nice surprise!
> 
> So today is nuchal scan day for me. Haven't slept all that well as scans hold a unique scariness for me these days but positive thoughts etc etc and I will update you all later hopefully with some pics.
> 
> Deep breaths...all together now. "I have no reason to think there would be anything wrong".....

_I have no reason to think there would be anything wrong..._

Good luck at your scan!


----------



## GFGuy

BMcDonald89 said:


> GFGuy said:
> 
> 
> Well, after an insanely bumpy road and confusion up the wazoo, my wife and I have finally had the first "This is REEEALLLY happening" moment today and we saw the heartbeat!!!! baby is 8 weeks and expected date is March 31st, 2015. So we are borderline missing this group lol. Anyway, we are both new to this and I am feeling like the only guy who ever wrote on one of these boards, but so far the gals have been very supportive! Our beginning in the TTC to the TWW was just crazy and weird and made no sense but today's visit with the doc and the ulstrasound made us feel normal :) So excited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome GFguy! It's going to be nice to have a father to be's perspective! AND yes its really happening! What was the heart rate? Do you have a scan pic you want to share? If you go through here you can see many scan pics from us girls.Click to expand...


Thanks!!! Heart rate was about 162 I think. Is that good??? Hearing it just about knocked my socks off. I didn't think they could do that :) Here is the zoomed in picture. Thanks for asking!! We have been calling it a little turtle because, well, baby looks like a little turtle right now 
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpeg
File size: 81.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## GFGuy

mommasquirrel said:


> Welcome GFGuy! Is this your first pregnancy? My husband is super excited about our little bean and talks to my tummy every night.

Yup! :) first time! and first time trying. We didn't believe it even with blood tests until seeing the heart beat. Before we just saw an empty sac and our early pregnancy tests all did make sense and dates didn't match up. This is all sooooo exciting. I feel like I want to carry my wife to work and just wrap my body around hers as a barrier from any harm out there haha.


----------



## GFGuy

chrislo4 said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> I really want to go shopping:haha: Hubby says I can buy the stroller at 20 weeks if all is good :) Anyone else been looking?
> 
> I've been looking to get ideas. Ive said this time round i wont start buying until 20 weeks. So far ive got my change bag picked out but thats it!
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> I have my root canal bright & early tomorrow morning. Pray for me?! I'm having an anxiety attack just thinking about it. I might chicken out.....Click to expand...
> 
> Think about the positives long term hun. I've not had root canal but i dislike going to the dentist!!
> 
> 
> 
> GFGuy said:
> 
> 
> Well, after an insanely bumpy road and confusion up the wazoo, my wife and I have finally had the first "This is REEEALLLY happening" moment today and we saw the heartbeat!!!! baby is 8 weeks and expected date is March 31st, 2015. So we are borderline missing this group lol. Anyway, we are both new to this and I am feeling like the only guy who ever wrote on one of these boards, but so far the gals have been very supportive! Our beginning in the TTC to the TWW was just crazy and weird and made no sense but today's visit with the doc and the ulstrasound made us feel normal :) So excited!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats to you and your wife on your pregnancy!! I'm pleased to hear all has worked out and youre now both feeling positive & excited about your pregnany. It's nice to have a male around the boards & to hear from the male perspective!Click to expand...

Thank you!! This has been fun being on these boards :) & sn0wbunnie, my wife is a dentist and had to turn down any procedures that use nitrous oxide, even being in the same room as it, so make sure dentist knows your prego before being around that stuff! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck DrMum!!


----------



## chrislo4

All the best with your scan DrMum!


----------



## BMcDonald89

Great scan pic GFguy! And heart rate sounds perfect. There is a wives tale that certain heart rates can determine the sex of the baby. Not too sure if it's true.


----------



## Teilana

Just booked our gender scan for October 17! Super excited and can't wait to see baby again!


----------



## frenchie35

Thanks to everyone that replied about thyroid meds. If you take it early in the morning, how do you have breakfast with no dairy? I'm already having problems finding things that are appetizing in the morning.


----------



## BMcDonald89

Teilana said:


> Just booked our gender scan for October 17! Super excited and can't wait to see baby again!

How far along will you be?


----------



## BMcDonald89

Guess who gets another ultrasound next Wednesday!!! Me me me! I'm high risk which isn't fun, but at least I get to see my bean! Does anyone know the soonest the can determine gender? A friend told me the told her it was most likely a boy at 10 weeks, but that sounds crazy. They were right though, it was a boy.


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm definitely not liking pickles these days.

My energy is returning and I'm so thankful because I have to work full time Monday-Friday no time for napping


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think 16 weeks is the earliest to get a really reliable gender result, but I'm not positive. I'm hoping to get the anatomy and gender scan as early as possible, so I have time to see the midwife post-scan before our cruise at 21 weeks. My NT scan is on Tuesday, I can't wait, even though it's kind of terrifying.


----------



## BMcDonald89

MrsKChicago said:


> I think 16 weeks is the earliest to get a really reliable gender result, but I'm not positive. I'm hoping to get the anatomy and gender scan as early as possible, so I have time to see the midwife post-scan before our cruise at 21 weeks. My NT scan is on Tuesday, I can't wait, even though it's kind of terrifying.

What's an NT scan?


----------



## MrsKChicago

The Nuchal Translucency scan, where they test for Down Syndrome and other disorders. I'm not at high risk for anything, so I probably have nothing to worry about, but I'm still a little nervous about it.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I wonder if that's what I'm getting at the high risk doctor.


----------



## missfrick

Welcome to the new people here with bfp's. 

Good luck DrMum! 

Afm: still bleeding, very mild pink to red in cm, no clots and not a lot... Tomorrow can't come fast enough. I'm trying to tell myself that seeing the hb at the ER is a positive and I just need to keep focusing on that... It's hard though.


----------



## Teilana

BMcDonald89 said:


> Teilana said:
> 
> 
> Just booked our gender scan for October 17! Super excited and can't wait to see baby again!
> 
> How far along will you be?Click to expand...

I will be 18w6d :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Maybe. You're supposed to do it between 11 and 13 weeks, I think. Otherwise the measurements aren't very accurate. It's actually a combination of ultrasound to measure a bit of liquid at the back of the neck (and a couple other facial features, I think) and blood tests, and it assesses your risk of chromosomal abnormalities. If you come back high risk, then they do amniocentesis or chorionic villi sampling or some other more invasive test. It was optional for me, but I couldn't think of a good reason not to do it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

MissFrick, heartbeat is really positive. A lot of women bleed through pregnancy just for the hell of it. I hope you get more information tomorrow!


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> MissFrick, heartbeat is really positive. A lot of women bleed through pregnancy just for the hell of it. I hope you get more information tomorrow!

Thanks. I know the heartbeat and movement is a positive, and I am not trying to be a downer - I know this board has had enough loss; no one, including my mom or DF, seems worried. I'm just scared.


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> MissFrick, heartbeat is really positive. A lot of women bleed through pregnancy just for the hell of it. I hope you get more information tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks. I know the heartbeat and movement is a positive, and I am not trying to be a downer - I know this board has had enough loss; no one, including my mom or DF, seems worried. I'm just scared.Click to expand...

I'd be scared too. I get scared even when I have nothing to make me scared. Of course you're scared! But there's still a very good chance that everything is just fine. We're here for you if you need to get it out of your system.


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> MissFrick, heartbeat is really positive. A lot of women bleed through pregnancy just for the hell of it. I hope you get more information tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks. I know the heartbeat and movement is a positive, and I am not trying to be a downer - I know this board has had enough loss; no one, including my mom or DF, seems worried. I'm just scared.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be scared too. I get scared even when I have nothing to make me scared. Of course you're scared! But there's still a very good chance that everything is just fine. We're here for you if you need to get it out of your system.Click to expand...

I know! I get scared when I'm not nauseous! It's ridiculous. If it helps, I had spotting with my first at ten weeks, and again with this one at 9. My doctor wasn't concerned at all... Nothing really helps until you see the baby though. And then it's so much better when you can feel it move all the time. How on earth did women do this before ultrasounds without stressing all the time!?


----------



## Millhaven

GFGuy said:


> I feel like I want to carry my wife to work and just wrap my body around hers as a barrier from any harm out there haha.

Aaaaw! :D



NellyLou said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> MissFrick, heartbeat is really positive. A lot of women bleed through pregnancy just for the hell of it. I hope you get more information tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks. I know the heartbeat and movement is a positive, and I am not trying to be a downer - I know this board has had enough loss; no one, including my mom or DF, seems worried. I'm just scared.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be scared too. I get scared even when I have nothing to make me scared. Of course you're scared! But there's still a very good chance that everything is just fine. We're here for you if you need to get it out of your system.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I get scared when I'm not nauseous! It's ridiculous. If it helps, I had spotting with my first at ten weeks, and again with this one at 9. My doctor wasn't concerned at all... Nothing really helps until you see the baby though. And then it's so much better when you can feel it move all the time. How on earth did women do this before ultrasounds without stressing all the time!?Click to expand...

I know the feeling. I'm scared even though I saw a strong heartbeat and movement two weeks ago. Tomorrow is my next scan and I still get the feeling something's wrong despite the fact that I haven't had anything that should make me think this way.

I'm sure everything is alright. Good luck tomorrow, missfrick! :flower:


----------



## Mya209

The NT scan is the usual 12 week scan right? (Question)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yep, as far as I know they're one and the same.


----------



## Elphabaa77

I get scared, and each time I have an ultrasound I tell myself I am going to chill out and stop stressing. You'd think after 3 great ultrasounds with baby measuring spot on with a strong heart beat, and 2 of them baby wiggling all over, I would just chill out. Nope. I haven't really spotted, but with how low my progesterone is I probably should have so that's still in the back of my head.

Pretty sure we're all going to be terrified for the entire pregnancy until baby is safely in our arms. :wacko:


----------



## MrsKChicago

From what I hear, it only gets worse once the baby is here


----------



## Bookity

Broke down and called the OB nurse to get a prescription for zofran. Going to head out soon to pick it up. I'm just tired of this nausea acting up when I try to do anything but sit still. Makes it really difficult to take care of two kiddos (DH works second shift which is of course most of our day!).


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope it helps, Bookity!


----------



## BMcDonald89

I haven't been nauseated nearly my whole pregnancy, and I had bean confirmed with heartbeat at 8 weeks 2 days.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Just heard the heartbeat on my Doppler!!! It was literally only 5 seconds then I lost it... But still! :) It was 167!


----------



## GFGuy

MrsKChicago said:


> The Nuchal Translucency scan, where they test for Down Syndrome and other disorders. I'm not at high risk for anything, so I probably have nothing to worry about, but I'm still a little nervous about it.

Mrs.KChicago, My wife and I were excited about this too, mainly to put it behind us. We are scheduled for 4 weeks from yesterday but when researching last night my wife said she read there is a 1% change that the procedure to check for this can cause a miscarriage... Have you heard this? 1 out of every 100 is a little high to feel comfortable...


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's not for the 12 week scan. The ultrasound and blood test are totally safe, they're just like any other ultrasound or blood test. The 1% risk is for the more invasive tests they recommend if your 12 week scan shows that you're at a high risk of chromosomal abnormalities. There's detailed information about it all over the internet, but this is the office that I'm going to: https://www.insightmedicalgenetics.com/clinical-services/ It's the amniocentesis and CVS that are described later on the page that have the slight risk of miscarriage because they involve taking samples from the placenta or amniotic sac.

The NT scan and blood tests can't tell you if your baby has Down Syndrome, they can only tell you if you're at a higher risk than average.


----------



## GFGuy

Oh I see. OK. Thank you!


----------



## katestar53

sn0wbunnie said:


> Just heard the heartbeat on my Doppler!!! It was literally only 5 seconds then I lost it... But still! :) It was 167!

Yay!! So exciting x


----------



## katestar53

Bookity said:


> Broke down and called the OB nurse to get a prescription for zofran. Going to head out soon to pick it up. I'm just tired of this nausea acting up when I try to do anything but sit still. Makes it really difficult to take care of two kiddos (DH works second shift which is of course most of our day!).

Same here :( It sucks doesn't it, I just sit on the sofa like a zombie whilst my son plays on his own. Feel so guilty! Plus I'm back at work tomorrow after two weeks bedrest & am off to London at the weekend to see my family so I can't be puking on the train :( I have started vomiting as well so went to the doctors and they prescribed an anti sickness tablet which is working so far. 

Hope it works for you too x


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's hard to tell because I don't really know what I'm doing, so I'm just going by stuff I read on the internet. But I _might_ be able to feel my fundus. I'll ask the midwife about it when I go in next week.

Lemme tell you, though, lying down on the hard floor was a BIG mistake. Owwwwwww. I'll stick to slightly harder but much less painful couch-based fundus checks from now on!


----------



## Bookity

I'm going to have to really ration these pills and choose my good days, I can take up to 4 pills a day, but insurance will only allow 21 pills a month!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Gosh you are a chatty bunch, doesn't help that I am sleeping during most of the activity on here.

Anyways good luck for all the scans and congrats to those already scanned. My NT/12 weeks scan is next Thursday @ 12+1. I just cannot wait to see bubba again and to make sure there is indeed only 1 in there!

Even though I have been able to find bubba on my doppler since 9+1 today it finally registered on the screen, as of today bubbas HB is 178bpm which is that same as with both of my girls hmm?!?


----------



## DrMum

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. Scan went great today. The OB who scanned me totally understood how nervous I was and was super efficient to get the scanner probe on my belly and right away say "ok baby is alive, relax" and then we went from there. 

Nuchal translucency was 1.1mm which is great (I'm 36 so was concerned to see it was ok), baby was wriggling around and sucking it's thumb the whole time. 
Saw my OB afterwards and she agreed we will scan me every 4 weeks to keep me sane. So it was a good day and another hurdle cleared. Onwards and upwards!! 

Oh and just to add to the heart rate debate, this baby's rate was 170 which is the same as my girl was at this stage. We will see!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds great, DrMum!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

frenchie35 said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied about thyroid meds. If you take it early in the morning, how do you have breakfast with no dairy? I'm already having problems finding things that are appetizing in the morning.

Fruit and toast. If im lucky and wake up around 3 to go to the bathroom I take it and go back to bed. So far itsa struggle. I miss my morning routine of cereal.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I'm going to have some cereal.


----------



## swampmaiden

Don't feel bad about laying on the couch all day with your kids playing by themselves... I babysat my 7 year old nephew today who I havent seen in a few weeks, and after we went to 'grandpas' for a visit and hotdogs, we came home where I took a 2 hour nap while he watched Netflix, made himself snacks and got water on his own lol poor kid... and then it was all I could do to get up and walk him to the park and back.. Im ready to go back to sleep


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm already going to the bathroom 2/3 times a night :(


----------



## mummy3

Hey guys:flower:

Drmum, so glad all went well and you got good measurements and a good strong HB:baby:

Bookity, Zofran will take the edge off, watch out for the Zofran headache though. I think you might be able to get more of the generic version covered, I get as many as I need and they work as well. Worth an ask:thumbup:

Sorry to all those with the thyroid issues too! I got put on PTU to go with my beta blockers this morning. I didn't realize there was this dairy issue, it that for meds for hypo and hyper?

Welcome to all new people!!

Looking forward to new pics!

I have my OB again tomorrow at 3pm and I don't know how its going to go, I started bleeding heavy this afternoon :( Watery and pinkish brown and a lot. Miss frick I'm sorry you're going through similar:hugs:


----------



## MarineLady

Hey ladies! 

Can I join? I'm due March 4th, 2015 with baby #2. We are very excited :)


----------



## Bookity

Oh mummy3! Hope everything is ok and your bleeding stops and appointment goes well tomorrow. 

As for the zofran I believe it is the generic I have. Starts with an o. I've taken it before in my last pregnancy so I know it wasn't a hundred percent miracle, but it does help!

I finally for certain found baby on my home Doppler. Not fancy so no numbers, but I called hubby to hear it too. I'm going to try again perhaps tomorrow and attempt a recording of it. Excited!!!


----------



## cmr01

GFGuy said:


> Well, after an insanely bumpy road and confusion up the wazoo, my wife and I have finally had the first "This is REEEALLLY happening" moment today and we saw the heartbeat!!!! baby is 8 weeks and expected date is March 31st, 2015. So we are borderline missing this group lol. Anyway, we are both new to this and I am feeling like the only guy who ever wrote on one of these boards, but so far the gals have been very supportive! Our beginning in the TTC to the TWW was just crazy and weird and made no sense but today's visit with the doc and the ulstrasound made us feel normal :) So excited!!!!!!!!!




Welcome to the group. Its my hubbys firat baby too and hes just about as excited as you. Thats awesome and its great seeing a guy in here to get a mans persective on things. 



mommasquirrel said:


> Welcome GFGuy! Is this your first pregnancy? My husband is super excited about our little bean and talks to my tummy every night.

My hubby does the exact same thing. Has to always have his baby time. Its so cute and plus I get a free rub down.


----------



## Millhaven

mummy3 said:


> I have my OB again tomorrow at 3pm and I don't know how its going to go, I started bleeding heavy this afternoon :( Watery and pinkish brown and a lot. Miss frick I'm sorry you're going through similar:hugs:

So sorry to hear about this. I hope everything is alright! :hugs:



MarineLady said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Can I join? I'm due March 4th, 2015 with baby #2. We are very excited :)

Yay! Welcome! :hi: You and I (and a couple of others) share the same due date for now. :D


----------



## frenchie35

@mummy3: We're talking about Levothyroxine, which is a synthetic thyroid hormone, so for HYPOthyroid. You're hyperthyroid?


----------



## Millhaven

frenchie35 said:


> @mummy3: We're talking about Levothyroxine, which is a synthetic thyroid hormone, so for HYPOthyroid. You're hyperthyroid?

That's what I've been taking for the last 14 or so years...


----------



## NellyLou

Mummy3, I hope everything is ok!

Welcome MarineLady!


----------



## DrMum

Mummy3 hope you're ok lovely!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I hope things go well today Missfrick & Mummy3.

That's great news DrMum, I'm glad they have a reassurance plan, when you have a loss that is almost as important as regular care.

The NT test has to be done between 11 & 13 weeks for it to be (somewhat) accurate. When they give you the results, if your odds are on the higher side they will offer you the option to take a more invasive test (one of the ones that carries a miscarriage chance). I believe there is some kind of newer test that is accurate without the risks but I'm not sure how widely available it is, I don't think it is covered by insurance and I believe it costs a few hundred dollars (I can't remember the name, I will update if I remember).

*I am saying this merely as my opinion, not to change anyone's mind or belittle anyones' opinions/decisions:*
We have declined the NT test with our past pregnancies and will again with this one. I feel the scan is not accurate enough and only ends up causing needless worry. Plus if it comes back with a higher chance then we will be put in the position of trying to decide if we should do the next test. For us, the results won't matter, they won't change anything and I feel like it is a scan that I can avoid having... I know I will be having tons this pregnancy, so anytime I can avoid one I will try.

I know lots of ladies do it because it is an extra chance to see their baby and when you only get a couple of scans for the whole pregnancy, I definitely would do the same. I would still let the results fall on deaf ears though. A search of the forums will show there are a lot of stories from women who were devasted by the results only to go on and have completely healthy babies.

Again, I'm not saying don't do it or trying to change anyone's mind. It is one of those things that is personal preference, to each his/her own. :flower:


----------



## NellyLou

I definitely get what you mean LilFooshFoosh! I am only getting the scan to see the baby again. It doesn't matter what the results are, and even if they came back to say I was high risk, I would not do any more testing because it would not change whether or not I loved the baby or change anything else.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm doing it to see the baby and because I'd need the time to prepare myself mentally if there was an issue. I know I have the capacity to love a baby with Down Syndrome as much a I'd love a "normal" baby, but I don't want any big surprises at the birth. I think I'd have to be at a pretty high risk to consider further testing, though. Or I'd pay out of pocket for the new, less invasive test if it was an option. Even a small chance of miscarriage for what is likely a healthy pregnancy makes me nervous.

I can tell I'm going through some kind of end of trimester(!!!) hormonal shift. My symptoms are shifting around. Heartburn is once or twice a week instead of every night, I'm starting to wake up a little (I managed to get groceries and run errands and even cook dinner on Tuesday), my sex drive is coming back (kind of inconvenient because DH's bad back and my pelvis pain mean sex is out of the question for the time being), and I'm finally getting some nausea. I had that occasional stretching feeling the past couple days, too - baby must be going through a growth spurt. I just hope the food aversions diminish soon. I can deal with some weird aversions through the pregnancy, but going off of meat is really inconvenient.


----------



## HopefulInNL

Our ob/gyn told us that less than 30% of her patients do the testing, but that it is 100% our decision whether or not we wanted to have the tests. We have decided that we would not do these tests. She told us that it often shows false positives. We don&#8217;t want to add any extra stress to the pregnancy and the test wouldn&#8217;t change whether or not we would keep our baby. She actually told us that if termination was not something we would consider, then she would recommend we didn&#8217;t do it. Of course we wouldn&#8217;t terminate, regardless of the results! But, like others said&#8230;this is our opinion and I do not look down on others and their decisions.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Only 30%? I'm surprised! I thought it was pretty standard, but I guess not. My midwife said it was totally up to us, and we weren't at any particular risk based on age and family history.


----------



## HopefulInNL

Yep, I was surprised by that too! Oh and that was the other thing...she said that since I was under 35 the risk is lower.


----------



## HopefulInNL

So, this was a new one to me. I was told by a pregnant friend, that you are not supposed to eat pepperonis&#8230;but I love pepperoni pizza! Anyone else hear this and what do you think? Maybe once in awhile would be ok? Especially if they are &#8220;cooked&#8221;&#8230;


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, since we're low risk to begin with, I'm going in with the assumption that it will be reassuring, not add to the worry.


----------



## MrsKChicago

As far as I've heard, you're not supposed to eat cold meat. Pepperoni on a pizza or something is fine. Some people will say that you should avoid all cured meats, that the nitrates are bad, and so on. I have yet to see any scientific evidence or be told by a medical professional that cured meats are bad, and pepperoni and bacon are some of the only meats I can eat right now, so I'm still eating them, so long as they're heated to steaming.


----------



## HopefulInNL

That's what I thought, too! I think I will keep enjoying my pepperoni pizza then! :)


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, from all the research I've done, you can eat pepperoni on pizza as long as it is cooked. I'm not sure if it's safe to eat once it has cooled and has been refrigerated again.


----------



## cmr01

Well I cannot and will not give up my bacon. I love it lots!


----------



## GFGuy

HopefulInNL said:


> So, this was a new one to me. I was told by a pregnant friend, that you are not supposed to eat pepperonisbut I love pepperoni pizza! Anyone else hear this and what do you think? Maybe once in awhile would be ok? Especially if they are cooked

If you get "uncurred" & "no antibiotics added" pepperoni that is much better.


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Yes, from all the research I've done, you can eat pepperoni on pizza as long as it is cooked. I'm not sure if it's safe to eat once it has cooled and has been refrigerated again.

I'd reheat it just to be safe, since it's a food poisoning risk. Reheating will kill anything that found its way onto the pepperoni while it was cold.


----------



## Bookity

I won't be doing NT either. With my second, they saw a choroid plexus cyst on ultrasound. While by itself it is 99% harmless, we did opt for the quad scan at that point for some reassurance. Probably do the same if something comes up this time around.


----------



## GFGuy

cmr01 said:


> Well I cannot and will not give up my bacon. I love it lots!

Same with bacon, if you buy the uncurred bacon is takes all the bad parts away. And MUCH better for you even when no prego :) but more expensive unfortunately. All that grass-fed, uncurred meats & free range/cage free chicken/eggs is so so so so much better for you and baby.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We buy a lot of the grass fed, free range etc stuff anyway, but it's almost impossible to get that stuff when you're ordering in or going out to eat, and there's a lot of ordering in when you've got first trimester fatigue ;) We cure our own bacon when we can, so we know exactly what goes into it, but we haven't had time for awhile. With the limited amount of meat I'm able to eat these days, I don't stress about it too much.


----------



## GFGuy

MrsKChicago said:


> We buy a lot of the grass fed, free range etc stuff anyway, but it's almost impossible to get that stuff when you're ordering in or going out to eat, and there's a lot of ordering in when you've got first trimester fatigue ;) We cure our own bacon when we can, so we know exactly what goes into it, but we haven't had time for awhile. With the limited amount of meat I'm able to eat these days, I don't stress about it too much.

That's awesome that you cure it yourself! Yeah and boy is it ever hard to get that good stuff when ordering out, etc. Even finding uncurred pepperoni is nearly impossible. I found some at Whole Foods and Harris Teeter. So darn expensive though... I love hearing people eating grass fed, free range, etc. (Now you know what "GFguy" stands for!) :winkwink:


----------



## MrsKChicago

We live in Chicago, so it's pretty easy to find what we need, but you're right, it's more expensive for sure. We're lucky that we can afford to make that decision in what we buy. We'll have it really good soon, my brother is opening a butcher shop sometime in the next week or so! I honestly do it more because I think if you're gonna kill and eat an animal, you should at least give it a good life first. The health benefits are just a bonus for me.

Curing bacon is surprisingly easy. If you're into meat like we're into meat, look it up sometime. It's just so much tastier than anything you can buy in a store. Unless you do what we did last time and don't add enough salt and end up with pounds of bland bacon sitting in the freezer for months ;)


----------



## Loozle

Regarding the Nt scan, I didn't really think about it when I agreed to it with ds1 and ds2. Ds1's was fine. 

Ds2's on the other hand, was not. We went into the scan assuming that everything would be fine, as we have no history of Down's syndrome or anything in either of our families and I was only 25 at the time. We were told that they would be referring us to another hospital straight away (before bloods had even been taken for the combined test!) as ds2's nuchal measurement was 3.7mm and they automatically refer if it's over 3.5mm. We were booked in to have a CVS test a couple of days later, and we were on our way to the other hospital for the CVS when the first hospital called to tell me that the combined test results gave us a risk of 1 in 45. When I heard this, I was absolutely devastated.

We went ahead and had the cvs as we figured that we would like to be prepared if baby did have a problem. The consultant that performed the cvs was amazingly reassuring and said that baby looked absolutely fine, and not to worry too much about it. We got the results 10 days later, that he was absolutely fine, no chromosomal abnormalities and we also found out that he was a boy. We then had to have a in depth heart scan at the second hospital at around 20 weeks, as apparently a high NT measurement can indicate a heart problem too. That scan also went perfectly and he was born healthy at 40+6 and has no health problems at all.

This time, before agreeing to the NT we actually discussed it, instead of assuming that everything would be fine. We agreed that we would like to have the test done as we would like to be prepared if there was a problem. As it turns out, this baby's NT measurement was 1.5mm at the absolute maximum and I'm yet to hear back regarding my blood test so I'm assuming (hoping!) that everything is fine as it's been 4 days since my scan and they send results via post within 2 weeks if you are low risk or call you within 3 days if you are high risk. 

The point to this very long post (sorry if you've read the whole thing!) is that before agreeing to go ahead with it, really think about and discuss what you would do and how you would feel if it does not go as perfectly as you would hope. We didn't even think about it and it was the biggest shock in the world for both of us.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

The newer test is called MaterniT21, or there is one called Harmony that I think is similar.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh yes, I think our doctor mentioned something about the harmony test and said it's much less invasive than the an amniocentesis (no idea how to spell that... or if I'm even calling it the right thing...)


----------



## mkyerby16

We're doing our NT testing on 9/11 (not the best day unfortunately). But we decided to do it for the ultrasound really. I think I need that reassurance that baby is ok. There's no way I could wait till 20 weeks for the next one. That may not be the best reason to have it done, but I'm just being honest. Plus our Dr. gave us the impression that pretty much all of her patients do it and why not. Especially since it's just odds, not a yes or no. But everyone does have great points. I will be a bit nervous when the time comes, but I'm not stressing over it. I realize that I could be totally wrong in assuming everything will be ok bc there's no history & I'm young, but at the same time why stress until I have reason to.


----------



## Millhaven

So I had another scan today to determine baby's age. As I thought, he or she is at least 12w1d. But baby couldn't stay still! :laugh2: So my midwife had such a problem measuring and one of her co-workers had to check as well and came up with everything between 12w4d and 13w1d. 

The baby really gave them something to work with. 

On Monday we're off to do a Nuchal scan and then we'll also have a better picture. But here he or she is. :cloud9: <3

https://i.imgur.com/nt4bDDR.jpg


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats Millhaven!!!


----------



## DrMum

Cutie patootie scan millhaven!


----------



## BMcDonald89

Millhaven said:


> So I had another scan today to determine baby's age. As I thought, he or she is at least 12w1d. But baby couldn't stay still! :laugh2: So my midwife had such a problem measuring and one of her co-workers had to check as well and came up with everything between 12w4d and 13w1d.
> 
> The baby really gave them something to work with.
> 
> On Monday we're off to do a Nuchal scan and then we'll also have a better picture. But here he or she is. :cloud9: <3
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nt4bDDR.jpg

I bet it's a girl! Do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Great scan! Amazing how they change in just a few weeks. I can't wait for mine on Tuesday so I can start getting some gender guesses :D


----------



## Millhaven

BMcDonald89 said:


> Millhaven said:
> 
> 
> So I had another scan today to determine baby's age. As I thought, he or she is at least 12w1d. But baby couldn't stay still! :laugh2: So my midwife had such a problem measuring and one of her co-workers had to check as well and came up with everything between 12w4d and 13w1d.
> 
> The baby really gave them something to work with.
> 
> On Monday we're off to do a Nuchal scan and then we'll also have a better picture. But here he or she is. :cloud9: <3
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nt4bDDR.jpg
> 
> I bet it's a girl! Do you know when you ovulated?Click to expand...

Thank you all! :hugs: 

Yeah, on June 11th according to FF and OPK. LMP was on May 29th. A girl you say? Hmm...somehow I talked about the baby with my OH on our way home and accidentally said "he". Only time will tell. :) How come you think it's a girl?


----------



## NellyLou

It will be so much fun when we start actually having ultrasounds to determine the sex! I can not wait to know :)

Some people are good at figuring it out from the nub theory, but I don't see a nub in your scan pic, Millhaven.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I read somewhere if you have 2 or 3 lines on a scan where the boy/girl parts are its a girl. I really have no idea though.


----------



## Millhaven

NellyLou said:


> It will be so much fun when we start actually having ultrasounds to determine the sex! I can not wait to know :)
> 
> Some people are good at figuring it out from the nub theory, but I don't see a nub in your scan pic, Millhaven.

Agreed! :D

Ah, I didn't know about the nub theory (just looked it up). I have some videos as well, but I'm not sure if they're any good in that case. It's just adorable to watch the little one move around like crazy. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Some people think the shape of the skull can give some clues, too. I've read that it's not accurate, but it's still fun. They all just look baby shaped to me, unless I'm looking at a clear, well timed potty shot ;)


----------



## Millhaven

BMcDonald89 said:


> I read somewhere if you have 2 or 3 lines on a scan where the boy/girl parts are its a girl. I really have no idea though.

Really? All these theories... so much fun. :) Like I said, only time will tell. I'm happy whichever gender the baby is. 

I heard about the ring dangling over the belly (or a picture) too, my mother likes to do that when someone in the family is having a baby. Think she have had correct guesses every time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Millhaven said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> I read somewhere if you have 2 or 3 lines on a scan where the boy/girl parts are its a girl. I really have no idea though.
> 
> Really? All these theories... so much fun. :) Like I said, only time will tell. I'm happy whichever gender the baby is.
> 
> I heard about the ring dangling over the belly (or a picture) too, my mother likes to do that when someone in the family is having a baby. Think she have had correct guesses every time.Click to expand...

We'll have to hire her to dangle rings over all our bellies ;)


----------



## Millhaven

MrsKChicago said:


> We'll have to hire her to dangle rings over all our bellies ;)

Hahaha! :D


----------



## mummy3

Awww gorgeous pic millhaven:cloud9: Cute that baby wouldn't stay still, you might have your hands full in a few months:haha:

I'm hyperthyroid, so that's not a dairy issue? 

I'll have the nuchal and will see if insurance covers the materniT21. My 2nd and 3rd kids came back with odds of 1:4 and 1:5:wacko: Had CVS done both times (which wasn't anywhere near as bad as I anticipated) and they're both fine. Last baby had 2 soft markers, spots in heart and bowel but was unable to have the amnio due to the huge subchorionic. He's also fine, no idea why the results came back so scary! Very much a personal decision:hugs:

Millhaven I guess boy:baby:

Mmmmm bacon :munch: I had no idea you can cure it yourself, that's cool!

Mykyerby my NT would be the day after yours:baby:

Hope everyones having a good a day as possible:hugs:

My bleeding has slowed some, still cramping really bad though :( Only a couple hours till I see my OB though. Miss Frick, how's your bleeding now?


----------



## bdb84

Cute scan, millhaven! I'm pretty good at nub guesses, but I do not see the nub in this particular scan so I can't offer one up just yet. 

It's so crazy to me that all of our babies (well, I'm a few weeks behind a lot of you ladies) are looking like actual babies now. It seems like just last week they were all still little grains of rice on the scan. <3

We are definitely having the NT at 12 weeks. I'm the kind of person that needs to know of any issues beforehand. Of course, any issue that may be apparent would never hinder our love for our little one, but I just need to be prepared. I'd like to do a ton of research before baby was born, so I wouldn't feel like I was going into it blindly.


----------



## Happenstance

Hi everyone,

Glad to see the scans are all going well. Mine's tomorrow which I'm pretty thankful for as started bleeding pretty heavily again today. It's driving me crazy :wacko: Oh well, fingers crossed everything goes well tomorrow. Really looking forward to seeing baby again :cloud9:

Hope all you ladies are doing great :flower:


----------



## Bookity

Hugs to all the ladies having bleeding! That's gotta really play with your head!!


----------



## Bookity

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/pregnancy/articles/938385/how-fast-is-your-babys-heart-beating

If you have a Doppler without a digital readout, try this site. Putting it here so I can find it when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## missfrick

Good luck mummy3!

My scan was perfect, measuring a couple days behind, but not a big deal (I'm 11+6 and I think I was measuring at 11+3). They're not changing my due date at all, because this was the first time I wasn't measuring spot-on with my dates. Squiggles was jumping around and rolling and stretching, and I finally got to hear a heartbeat and it was in the 160's! After, I talked to the doctor and he said my risk is down to 3% MC for the rest of the pregnancy. About 8-10% of women have spotting, and it can last the entire pregnancy and the baby can still be fine. I'm exhausted and it's dark in my den right now (it's going to pour rain it's so bad NellyLou!), but I'll upload a couple pics a little later. The tech was really nice and printed us out about 6, including 2 where Squiggs is stretched out really long.

Also, they did my ISP test today (I think it's just what they call the NT test). I was supposed to do it next week but Squiggs was in perfect position so we just did it since I was there. My measurements were in the healthy range, and then I had to give 5 vials of blood (no fun). We opted for it because I wanted another u/s to see Squiggles. DF had some feelings about what we would do if the results were positive, but I don't think it ultimately would have changed anything. In any case, nuchal measurement was negative so that's good.

I took our announcement photo last night and edited it, I'll share that with you guys on Sunday after I've put it on Facebook. Then I will join the Facebook group as well!

Sorry I'm so long-winded, I wanted to get everything in.


----------



## Kaiecee

So jealous of all your scans I'll only get one if I don't hear a hb on Thursday or on my gender scan at 18 weeks :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> Good luck mummy3!
> 
> My scan was perfect, measuring a couple days behind, but not a big deal (I'm 11+6 and I think I was measuring at 11+3). They're not changing my due date at all, because this was the first time I wasn't measuring spot-on with my dates. Squiggles was jumping around and rolling and stretching, and I finally got to hear a heartbeat and it was in the 160's! After, I talked to the doctor and he said my risk is down to 3% MC for the rest of the pregnancy. About 8-10% of women have spotting, and it can last the entire pregnancy and the baby can still be fine. I'm exhausted and it's dark in my den right now (it's going to pour rain it's so bad NellyLou!), but I'll upload a couple pics a little later. The tech was really nice and printed us out about 6, including 2 where Squiggs is stretched out really long.
> 
> Also, they did my ISP test today (I think it's just what they call the NT test). I was supposed to do it next week but Squiggs was in perfect position so we just did it since I was there. My measurements were in the healthy range, and then I had to give 5 vials of blood (no fun). We opted for it because I wanted another u/s to see Squiggles. DF had some feelings about what we would do if the results were positive, but I don't think it ultimately would have changed anything. In any case, nuchal measurement was negative so that's good.
> 
> I took our announcement photo last night and edited it, I'll share that with you guys on Sunday after I've put it on Facebook. Then I will join the Facebook group as well!
> 
> Sorry I'm so long-winded, I wanted to get everything in.

That's great news glad everything is ok


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so glad everything looks good, missfrick! Now that you're hopefully a little less worried, I'm dying to know what your wedding dress looks like :D


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm so glad everything looks good, missfrick! Now that you're hopefully a little less worried, I'm dying to know what your wedding dress looks like :D

Tried to find a pic online but it was microscopic... guess you'll have to wait for wedding photos!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Drat! I guess I'll be patient.


----------



## HopefulInNL

Ok, ok...you ladies have unknowingly talked me into buying a Doppler! Just ordered it and should be here in a few days! :happydance: I can not wait to try it!


----------



## DentDoc16

Hey everyone! So hard to keep up with this thread! 

Congrats to everyone that had their scans! Looking like real babies now! 

So I just realized that I shouldn't be eating lunch meats.. and I've quite a few sandwiches over these last weeks... Now worried! 
Haven't had much of anything with symptoms, so I guess I'm lucky? It's basically been that way from the start though...


----------



## MrsKChicago

If you're feeling ok, I'm sure you're fine. I think the risk of listeria from processed lunchmeats is really low anyway, they just warn against it because if you do happen to be the very rare case, the effects can be really bad. I've had a little salami and pepperoni here and there when it's been the only palatable meat.


----------



## swampmaiden

MrsKChicago said:


> As far as I've heard, you're not supposed to eat cold meat. Pepperoni on a pizza or something is fine. Some people will say that you should avoid all cured meats, that the nitrates are bad, and so on. I have yet to see any scientific evidence or be told by a medical professional that cured meats are bad, and pepperoni and bacon are some of the only meats I can eat right now, so I'm still eating them, so long as they're heated to steaming.

my husband is a nutritionist.. and he said nitrates in cured meats are easily neutralized by consuming vitamin C with them, such as orange juice. apparently the vitamin C bonds with the nitrates and makes them so your body isnt harmed.. which is great news for bacon and salami lovers


----------



## missfrick

Here's Squiggs... can't believe how much (s)he was moving around already, arching its back!

I don't see a nub at all, so it was impossible for me to do a nub test, but my intuition is still saying "boy" (and I usually say "he" in conversation because it's generic)...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0977.JPG
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0976.JPG
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsKChicago

Look at that stretch!!

I alternate between he and she at random. It's better than it, I guess.


----------



## missfrick

Yeah I can't say "it"... sounds awful to me


----------



## mummy3

Awwww miss frick:cloud9::happydance:Such cute pics!! So glad everything went well for you!! Cant wait for wedding pics either!! I'm going to guess girl from the scan pics:winkwink:

I eat lunch meat, well if it stays down I'll eat it lol

My ultrasound went well, baby is fine :) Due date changed again to march 20th. Its the hematoma bleeding and I should have realized that without jumping to panic! She says to rest more, no housework, lifting or sex. Also got given the panorama test (they have printed my old insurance card with it so need to change that so fx not a giant flap) is anyone else doing this? In the past I had just had to do the CVS. I ticked the box to find out gender too :argh: So if I can do it tomorrow, will know next week!

Dentdoc, make the most of minimal symptoms:hugs: Those with minimal want more and those with more want none, cant win:winkwink:

What kind of dopplers are everyone using? 

One of my mom friends had her daughter yesterday, 7.6lb with lots of brown hair:cloud9: Cant wait to get snuggles:cloud9:

What about names? Anyone set on theirs yet?


----------



## mummy3

Pic from scan, its the OBs in office machine so not the clearest and excuse my son in the background
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3205.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad the scan looks good!

We've had a girl name for years, but don't have a set middle name, and we're arguing over boy names. I guess we'll worry more when we know what we're having, no need to argue over boy names if we're having a girl.


----------



## mummy3

Can we know your girls name? Its hard enough choosing names that if its an argument then def better to save it until its needed! My friend that just had her baby, they haven't been able to decide on a name and now her hubby is avoiding it!

I've used all my names:coffee:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, I'd hate to have no name and the baby was already here!

We love Valentine for a girl. I'm kind of worried about using it if the baby comes in February, though. It's a bit cheesy and everyone would assume that's why we did it, you know? But then again, half the time we tell people they think it would be adorable for a February baby. I'll just make sure to keep my knees tight together til March 1 so I don't have to think about it.

I think my top choice for a boy right now is Theodore (we'd probably call him Teddy), but I don't feel about it the same way we feel about Valentine, you know? He likes Theodore a lot, but really wants Vincent after his grandfather. I could live with Vincent, but he barely knew his grandfather (he was a toddler when he died), and I'm not naming a baby after someone who we know basically nothing about. If he wants to use it, he needs to talk to his family about whether grandpa was worthy of it, you know? If he doesn't want to have that conversation we can use Vincent as a middle name, no questions asked.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I _may_ have been referring to the baby as Teddy on occasion to get DH used to the idea ;)


----------



## mummy3

Valentine is a gorgeous name:cloud9: I have an old uni friend that called her daughter valentina, nn valya (she's Russian) lovely feminine and unique name:cloud9:

Teddy is seriously cute! Vincent is nice too but teddy is cuter! Lovely nn for baby/toddler and a great masculine adult name.

I hear you on the naming after issue. Hubby has wanted Beresford after his granddad forever but I just cant do it:blush: He also didn't know his grandfather well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been looking at bump photos for days. Especially an older thread with plus sized ladies, since I'm overweight and it seems more applicable. I think I'd probably be showing a little by now if I was thinner. I look rounder, but looking in the mirror, I feel like my face and shoulders are a little thinner, and I haven't gained any weight in awhile, so it may be baby squishing things around and making room. When did those of you who already have kids start to show a little on your first pregnancies? Now that the cat's out of the bag and everyone knows, I'm looking forward to looking a little pregnant legitimately, and not just because I squashed all the fat into maternity pants ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy3 said:


> Valentine is a gorgeous name:cloud9: I have an old uni friend that called her daughter valentina, nn valya (she's Russian) lovely feminine and unique name:cloud9:
> 
> Teddy is seriously cute! Vincent is nice too but teddy is cuter! Lovely nn for baby/toddler and a great masculine adult name.
> 
> I hear you on the naming after issue. Hubby has wanted Beresford after his granddad forever but I just cant do it:blush: He also didn't know his grandfather well.

Beresford! Now there's a name! 

I like the nickname potential for Theodore, too. Plenty of options. I'm a Lindsay, and I have zero nickname options, and it annoys me. And if Valentine hates her name, she can go by Val and everyone will just assume she's a Valerie or something. 

I'm surprised that DH is so focused on his grandfather. You'd think if he wanted to name the baby after someone, he'd pick someone who he knows or knew. He has an uncle Ed who's pretty cool, and there are a couple significant Edwards in my family, so it seems more sensible to me.


----------



## NellyLou

Missfrick and mummy3, so glad our scans went well! Mine is tomorrow ... Eeek!

And missfrick, the rain was awful!

Theodore is our first choice for a boy as well :). I love it! I have always found girl names a lot more difficult, but we are leaning towards Georgia at the moment. Not telling any friends and family our name choices until the little one is here though... We don't want any unsolicited opinions lol!


----------



## Bookity

Had buckets of rain here too this afternoon. 

If baby is a girl I want to name her Rebekah Louise. Rebekah I just really like, Louise was my mom's middle name and she passed away in March. There's a real pissibity this baby could come on the year to date from her death. Even if not it's certainly going to be close. If baby is a he like almost all of my friends think, I'm not sure. Maybe Nathaniel Louis?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've only told friends who I know I can trust to not be jerks. I do want someone to tell us if we're accidentally naming the kid something awful, you know? But I don't want to deal with any people who just happen to not like it.


----------



## missfrick

We have one name for each sex picked out, but want to consider other options. I've had a baby-name list since I was about 18. The problem is, now that we have the names picked, I'm so in love with them, especially the girl's name. But I know we shouldn't stay too limited. Also, we are Jewish, so will need to give the baby a Hebrew name as well; this is hard because there are all kinds of traditions about naming the baby after dead family members - usually you use the first letter of their first name for both the English and Hebrew names. However, some of our English options are pretty unique and not after anyone (the boy's specifically) so we want to at least try to get the Hebrew names after family members, while still trying to tie the two names together somehow (like, if we like the name Maple, than have the Hebrew name be "tree" or something similar, if that makes sense - and no, Maple isn't one of the names).


----------



## GFGuy

SO I was walking my dog tonight and my neighbor who is pregnant (late 40's, 6 months prego) told me that she found out her baby's sex at 12 weeks through a blood test... is this an option? safe? ???


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, Hebrew names are so pretty! 

DH told me I looked great tonight, and that he thinks he's starting to see that fabled pregnancy glow (awwww). I told him it's probably because this is the first time in a month I've actually been awake :D Amazing what a difference not having bags under your eyes can make!


----------



## mommasquirrel

We picked out baby names a month before trying. We were supposed to move to japan and wanted to have Japanese names but we ended up with orders to florida. Ao we kept the japanese names list we figure its unique and fits our eccentric personalities. Hinata for a girl and hiruzen for a boy.


----------



## katestar53

Bookity, so sorry about your mum :hugs: I lost my mum in January, she was my best friend :( I have found myself getting more upset since I was pregnant, guess it's the hormones! I'd like to call my baby if a girl Annie Rose after my mum. Haven't decided on a boys name yet x


----------



## cmr01

For us we love jaxon for a boy and for a girl havent really picked one yet but im loving remmy


----------



## chrislo4

missfrick said:


> Here's Squiggs... can't believe how much (s)he was moving around already, arching its back!
> 
> I don't see a nub at all, so it was impossible for me to do a nub test, but my intuition is still saying "boy" (and I usually say "he" in conversation because it's generic)...




mummy3 said:


> Pic from scan, its the OBs in office machine so not the clearest and excuse my son in the background

Gorgeous pics!! I so can't want wait for mine next week. So looking forward to seeing our little one again. 

Missfrick, im going to guess you've got a little lady! I was convinced Lucie was a boy. My 'intuition' told me it was a boy and i was so drawn to boys clothing etc.


----------



## Millhaven

mummy3 said:


> Awww gorgeous pic millhaven:cloud9: Cute that baby wouldn't stay still, you might have your hands full in a few months:haha:
> 
> Millhaven I guess boy:baby:

Thank you!
Haha, probably. But I'm used to having kids roam around..I'm a kindergarten teacher. ;)



bdb84 said:


> Cute scan, millhaven! I'm pretty good at nub guesses, but I do not see the nub in this particular scan so I can't offer one up just yet.
> 
> It's so crazy to me that all of our babies (well, I'm a few weeks behind a lot of you ladies) are looking like actual babies now. It seems like just last week they were all still little grains of rice on the scan. <3

Thank you! Yeah, even my mother thought it was awesome that you can see so much pretty early. :D I'm amazed too!



missfrick said:


> Here's Squiggs... can't believe how much (s)he was moving around already, arching its back!

Aw, look at that! :flower:



MrsKChicago said:


> I think my top choice for a boy right now is Theodore (we'd probably call him Teddy), but I don't feel about it the same way we feel about Valentine, you know?

Wow, you and I have the same top choice for a boy's name. Except we'd probably call him Theo. ;) As for a girl, we're dead set on Lily.


----------



## Millhaven

Bookity said:


> If baby is a girl I want to name her Rebekah Louise. Rebekah I just really like, Louise was my mom's middle name and she passed away in March. There's a real pissibity this baby could come on the year to date from her death.

So sorry to hear about your mother! :hugs: And about your mother *katestar53*, too!

The thing with special dates, I have that too. My grandmother passed away last year after battling cancer and it was so very hard for me. This baby is due her birthday. It's so odd.



mommasquirrel said:


> We picked out baby names a month before trying. We were supposed to move to japan and wanted to have Japanese names but we ended up with orders to florida. Ao we kept the japanese names list we figure its unique and fits our eccentric personalities. Hinata for a girl and hiruzen for a boy.

I love Japanese names! :D They definitely stand out. ;)


----------



## frenchie35

We already used our favorite girl name for DD (Penelope Grace), so we're having more problems finding girls names. We like a couple that don't work in French (Imogen, Briony and Poppy) but we have a couple that work in both languages (Stella, Madeleine). We definitely love Ruth for a middle name, since it doesn't matter if it works in French.
For a boy we're pretty much settled on James Elijah.


----------



## ruthb

frenchie35 said:


> We already used our favorite girl name for DD (Penelope Grace), so we're having more problems finding girls names. We like a couple that don't work in French (Imogen, Briony and Poppy) but we have a couple that work in both languages (Stella, Madeleine). We definitely love Ruth for a middle name, since it doesn't matter if it works in French.
> For a boy we're pretty much settled on James Elijah.

I was meant to be Charlotte Ruth, instead I'm Ruth Charlotte!


----------



## Bookity

Thanks ladies. Another oddity is my brothers wife is now pregnant and her baby's due date was changed to my moms birthday sep 3rd, at a scan sometime after her passing. she's having a repeat c so she's actually having baby Monday! But when it changed we thought it was def a good sign that baby was going to be just fine. SIL had 2 losses prior to this pregnancy, so we needed a good sign.


----------



## Loozle

I suspect that my SPD that I suffered with in my pregnancy with ds2 is returning. Early this time too. I was out shopping with my mum and my boys yesterday all day, so lots of walking, I felt fine, just tired. Today my left hip and left side of pelvis is really aching and is worse when I'm walking. Sigh.


----------



## NellyLou

Good Morning ladies! Just had my ultrasound and everything looked great! We could see the little one wriggling all around :) I love it! 

MissFrick, that is fun that you get to choose two names, but I understand how it makes it more difficult to choose names when the tradition is to name after someone. My husband is Greek and their tradition is to name after the Grandparents.... Not going to happen! I like MIL's name, but definitely not FIL's hahaha.


----------



## Millhaven

NellyLou said:


> Good Morning ladies! Just had my ultrasound and everything looked great! We could see the little one wriggling all around :) I love it!

Yay! :happydance: It's such an amazing feeling seeing your baby wriggling around even though it's to early to feel it yourself. Good to know everything looked like it should.


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm sentimental about things, so thinking about names I just automatically think to name them after people.


----------



## NellyLou

We do the middle names after people. Our DD's middle names are after our sisters. Although Georgia is my DH's grandmother's name and my dad's middle name is George, so that would end up being named after them. And if we have a boy, the middle names will be after my brother and DH's grandfather.


----------



## missfrick

NellyLou I'm so happy everything is great. You'll have to post a pic later!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Hi Everyone!

I can't seem to get settled on a name for boy or a girl until I know the gender. Right now we are leaning towards Bradyn for a boy and Brooklynn for a girl. I am not sure on middle names yet, because we usually do the middle names after a family member. 

I had an appt with my OBGYN yesterday and she brought in the ultrasound machine to look at the heartbeat! I wasn't expecting to get to see our little bean, so it was a pleasant surprise! I got one picture, and it really isn't that great, because she did it so quick to just look at the heartbeat. I will post it later from my phone. s/he waved at us though on the screen! It was awesome!


----------



## HopefulInNL

I'm loving the names so far! We are pretty sure on our girls name, McKayla Rea (pronounced Ray...my mom's maiden name) but we are not 100% on boy name yet. We both like Austin, but haven't decided on a middle name yet.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I'm bummed we couldn't get a better picture, but I since I wasn't expecting anything at all, I'm grateful that we have this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Elphabaa77

HopefulInNL said:


> Our ob/gyn told us that less than 30% of her patients do the testing, but that it is 100% our decision whether or not we wanted to have the tests. We have decided that we would not do these tests. She told us that it often shows false positives. We dont want to add any extra stress to the pregnancy and the test wouldnt change whether or not we would keep our baby. She actually told us that if termination was not something we would consider, then she would recommend we didnt do it. Of course we wouldnt terminate, regardless of the results! But, like others saidthis is our opinion and I do not look down on others and their decisions.

Same thing here. Honestly, my OBGYN hasn't done any sort of testing or even an exam on me aside from my regular blood sugar tests (diabetes) and regular progesterone tests because of my progesterone. I tried to talk to him about doing the Panorama/MaterniT21 tests since they are just a simple blood draw and no risk at all, but he told me he doesn't recommend them regardless of age. (I am 37) He asked me very simply, would these results make you terminate the pregnancy? I said no. So then he said there was no point. All it would do was cause me to worry about something that may or may not happen. These tests give you insight, but can't give results with 100% certainty that the baby has a problem. 

I am high risk due to age, infertility issues, borderline blood pressure, diabetes, and progesterone issues..... but I don't even see him again until I am 16 weeks. That's when he said we'll probably start doing some of the more standard tests. Even with my reproductive endocrinologist I only had my progesterone and liver enzymes tested... well, besides the beta HCG at the beginning. 

I was disappointed that the OBGYN wasn't recommending the test I wanted, because honestly I just wanted it because it tells gender too and I am impatient. :haha: BUT I am thankful I didn't bother with it. Enough things stress me out right now, and thank goodness my Doppler is finally finding baby regularly now! If I had to worry about problems that may or may not happen, I would probably go insane. :wacko: (But I do have a part of me that would want to know so I could be prepared if something was wrong with the baby.)


----------



## Elphabaa77

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> I'm bummed we couldn't get a better picture, but I since I wasn't expecting anything at all, I'm grateful that we have this

That reminds me of the pic I got at 11 weeks. I made a comment that it was my alien baby, since you could see baby's skull so vividly. My 11 weeks ultrasound was done at my OBGYN's office at the hospital, and their ultrasound machines were ancient compared to the ones that my Reproductive Endocrinologist used. My profile pic was a 9 week 3D shot. The tech at my 11 weeks ultrasound did a 3D shot too... and it just looks like complete fuzz. My OBGYN is moving to a new, independent practice. So I am really hoping he gets some newer ultrasound equipment. 

All the same, it's a great scan pic when it shows baby is doing great! :thumbup:


----------



## Elphabaa77

We've not decided 100% on names yet, but I think we're pretty close. Xander Gauge if it's a boy (probably about 90% on that one). If it's a girl, her first name will absolutely be Xaverie (pronounced Zavery). That is 100%. We just can't quite find a middle name we like.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Elphabaa- It does look a little like an alien! Yeah, the machine she used was not very high tech, and on top of that she did not have a lot of time to spend with us looking at the profile and such. I am just happy that we got an ultrasound at all, alien or not lol. I was happy too because my husband insisted on coming to my appointment with me (because it's probably the only one he will be able to go to) even though I told him it would be boring and we wouldn't even see the baby. But surprise! He got to see the little one, which was exciting! So I am glad that he came :happydance:

When is everyone having their gender scans? I am thinking about paying for one at 16 weeks, but I am nervous that they won't be able to tell. The place that I was considering has a ton of amazing reviews on yelp, and a lot of them were early gender scans. But I want to have a small gender reveal party the next day, and I would hate to plan it and not know the gender.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Three Theodores already! I knew it was getting popular, but maybe it's getting too popular...

One of my best friends has a 7 month old Ruth. She's such a cutie. It might have been on our list if it wasn't "taken." We've considered Ruta (it's Lithuanian) as a middle name, and it has a similar sound, but I kind of feel like if I name a kid something uncommon like Valentine, I should give her a normal middle name to fall back on. God, naming people is such a huge responsibility, isn't it?


----------



## NellyLou

Here is the pic of our little Bean! He or She is waving :)

We can only get our gender scans at 20 weeks. It seems like it's so far away though!

(Edited to crop my name out of the photo lol)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bean 4.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not sure when I'll get offered the anatomy/gender scan, but I'm going to aim for about 18 weeks at the latest. We'll be out of town through week 21, and I don't get ultrasounds onsite at the midwife's office. Scan at 18 weeks and monthly midwife appointment at 19 so we can discuss the scan seems like a good plan, and then I can go on my trip knowing everything is ok. 

If I can't get in around 18 weeks for some reason, I might just do a private scan. They're not too expensive here.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love the scans, ladies :) Even the less clear ones are way better than some I've seen. My friend had one that I swear was just gray blur. She kept trying to show me the baby, but it was like one of those Magic Eye pictures. I just couldn't see it...


----------



## NellyLou

Adorable AllyssaandJosh!

We had a funny scan at 20 weeks with my daughter. It was her face head one, and looked like just her skull! It seriously was creepy!


----------



## MrsKChicago

A friend of my husband had one like that. Baby looked just like Skeletor. Thankfully, he came out a cute pudgy baby and not an evil skeleton ;)


----------



## NellyLou

Lol! I don't even know why they print the photos like that!


----------



## MrsKChicago

If I got one like that, I would probably frame it above the mantle, just for laughs ;)


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

haha yeah the skeleton isn't always the "cutest" images. 

The gender scan at the office that I found does it for $75 and if they can't find the gender, you can return for free. I just need to know gender sooner, because I have to have a baby shower at only 20-22 weeks, since I am moving to a different state where I have no friends and family. So I think it is worth a try at 16 weeks, but I am already so anxious!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

NellyLou- your scan is adorable! A great shot of the profile!


----------



## Bookity

Probably roughly 21 weeks here. My appountments go every 4 weeks and they generally don't like to do them earlier. So my next appt I'll be 13 weeks, then 17 weeks, then 21. So unless things get bumped LATER that's what I'm looking at. Bummer!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bookity said:


> Probably roughly 21 weeks here. My appountments go every 4 weeks and they generally don't like to do them earlier. So my next appt I'll be 13 weeks, then 17 weeks, then 21. So unless things get bumped LATER that's what I'm looking at. Bummer!!!

That's the schedule I'm on too. I'm hoping they'll be nice and let me in earlier since I'll be gone at 21 weeks.


----------



## Happenstance

Loozle said:


> I suspect that my SPD that I suffered with in my pregnancy with ds2 is returning. Early this time too. I was out shopping with my mum and my boys yesterday all day, so lots of walking, I felt fine, just tired. Today my left hip and left side of pelvis is really aching and is worse when I'm walking. Sigh.

I hear you with the SPD. :hugs: I had my first twinge at six weeks - it's what made me test! I find I suffer more after lots of walking too and I'm currently sitting on a hard chair to try and keep it at bay. I ended up on crutches last time and can't even contemplate that now with a toddler :wacko:

Well, I had my scan today. All well and baby looked great. Lots of jumping around. :cloud9: They also saw a reason for all of my bleeding. Part of my membrane has come away and there's a large pool of blood that's about twice the size if baby. They said it's not near the baby or the placenta at this time but have told me to take it as easy as possible and not to let the DD jump on me (eh, easier said than done!). I don't know if I feel better or worse now that there's a reason for it. :shrug: Oh, and still bleeding...

Love all the name choices and I'm also jealous of how organised you all are! DD didn't have a name till she was four days old. I reckon this one may suffer the same fate as I'm rubbish with decisions!


----------



## Teilana

I have my gender scan at 18w6d. 

As for names, our boys name, Cornelius Arthur, has been picked for years. We haven't even discussed girls names cause DH thinks we are only going to have boys.


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies

I havent really settled on any boys names.. I liked the idea of naming after grandfathers.. but my sister already took Vincent after my moms dad, and hubbys grandfather was German with a very ah, unique name.. not sure Id want to do that to a poor child.. Helmut Fritzbart.. so still undecided on boys

BUT for girls, I really like Vivian.. it'd also go with the V theme my sister started, and my husband and all his siblings/cousins all have T names so it'd be a funny tradition to start. I also like Cleo, after the Greek muse.. Calliope, after another Greek muse.. but its still early yet, Im sure we'll go thru many names over the next few months


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I love all of the names!

I uploaded my 12 week pic to the first tri bumps thread, but I figured I would share it here too! I cannot believe how big I am already!
 



Attached Files:







Twelve Weeks 2.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsKChicago

Love it! It's not too surprising, since it's not your first. I wonder if your body was confused by only having had twins before and got extra enthusiastic ;)

Does anyone else have a guilty pleasure name? One that they could never actually use, but that they kind of wish they could? We don't have a guilty pleasure girl name, but I love Peregrine for a boy. Maybe as a middle name...


----------



## katestar53

Lovely scan pics & loving the names! 

My gender scan will be 22nd Oct.... So long away!


----------



## Elphabaa77

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> When is everyone having their gender scans? I am thinking about paying for one at 16 weeks, but I am nervous that they won't be able to tell. The place that I was considering has a ton of amazing reviews on yelp, and a lot of them were early gender scans. But I want to have a small gender reveal party the next day, and I would hate to plan it and not know the gender.

I am also planning to pay for a private scan about 2 days before I will be 17 weeks. My next OBGYN appointment is September 17, this would be the 20th. My Mom is buying the private scan for a birthday present and I thought by scheduling it on a Saturday my Mom and Hubby could both be there for sure. Then it won't matter when my OBGYN schedules my scan. It will just be confirmation and hubby and I still would have found out together.


----------



## Millhaven

Lovely pictures of your babies, ladies. :D

I'm having my gender scan on October 2nd, then I'll be in week 19 I think. It's a routine scan, so I'll be sure to ask if they can check the gender as well.


----------



## DentDoc16

Glad everyone's scans looked good! I was hoping I could get an u/s at my first scheduled OB appt. next week, but I was looking online and I don't think they do it for that appt. I guess it's nice that I got to have one last week then. 

Oh my gosh names! I have been obsessively looking through names to try to find ones I like.. I swear some of the only names I like are already taken by my family members, that I don't really want the baby to be named after. Or they would be too common. Also very picky. I want something unique, but every time I look up "unique names" I just get a list of names that seem way too unique... But I was thinking for girls I like Alexia, Ava, or Jennifer. The boy names I kind of came up with my DH never seems enthralled with. The only name he wants is Quinn, but my hedgehog was named that! I don't know about naming my son after a hedgehog.. I love Tristan (DH not thrilled), kind of like Everette (DH not thrilled..), think Damien sounds kind of cool (DH meh.. ) Haha!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

katestar53 said:


> Lovely scan pics & loving the names!
> 
> My gender scan will be 22nd Oct.... So long away!

My daughters bday on the 22nd October :p


----------



## mommasquirrel

Im so happy. I finally found baby on the doppler. Im overweight so its so much more difficult to find baby but there it was right at the edge of my pubic bone. 

Names I loved before.. Timothy Charles, Charlotte Beatrice, and the top... Aurora Pearl after both grandmothers. 

Altuough I loved the names I couldnt use them on my future children because my ex used two of them on his. :-(... meh..I love the names we have picked out now.


----------



## Jacks mommy

Hello ladies, 

Just found the march mellow group (very cute name!) Had 12 week scan yesterday and found out I'm due 3rd march so just made it! This is 5th pregnancy but only my beautiful DS at home who is nearly 3. So very relieved to make it to this point, feel like I can relax and enjoy it all a bit now.

Take care everyone! Xx


----------



## swampmaiden

DentDoc, Ava and Alexia are really pretty, but Ava is like a top 5 most popular girls name for this year. 

One solution to picking a unique name out is to look up the current top 20 girls/boys names and then CROSS them OFF the list lol.. youd be surprised at how many people don't even realize many of the names they have picked out are in the top 20... names with an X are also really big right now too.. as well as alternate spellings with a Y instead of an E

PS: I really like Everett for a boy.. a short name for that is Ed or Eddie.. also really good!


----------



## bdb84

I'll have my gender scan at 16 weeks. My OB signed off for it last time and I'm sure he'll do it again this time around. If not, I'll pay for a private scan.

We already have names picked out. My 4 year old daughter's name was one of the most popular for her birth year, but it was a name that I had picked out since I was 13 (and was very uncommon in the US at that time). It was also my great grandmother's first name (but she went by her middle name). I tossed around the idea of going with something different, but in the end I knew I'd regret it. After all, for over 12 years (at the time I was pregnant with her) it had always been my future's daughter name. 

I don't regret it. So, I say, if you love a name enough to not care about its popularity, go for it. I highly doubt you'll regret it. I remember, growing up, the common girl names were Jennifer, Ashley, and Jessica. I knew tons of girls with those names and I never heard any of them complain about how common their name was. :) Just food for thought-- as a mom of a girl with a very popular name.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

MrsKChicago- I think you are totally right, my body only knows what it's like to have two babies, and they made plenty of room in there for their younger sibling lol. 

As for the guilty pleasure name, DH has a guilty pleasure name, Stryker. I don't mind the name, but I think it is just a little too unique. Plus, he would never be able to play baseball, unless he was the pitcher lol.


----------



## swampmaiden

thats a lovely opinion bdb, and of course you wouldnt regret it.. but will your child? I too have a top 5 most common name for my generation and I wish my mother had been a bit more original.. but thats my opinion.. following the original post as well, she said she DIDNT want anything common and hasnt committed to anything yet, especially along the lines of thinking about it for 12 years


----------



## MrsKChicago

You just never know with common names. DH is an Alexander, and he doesn't mind it one bit. I don't know if he had a lot of Alexanders in his classes as a kid, but I know it's always a popular boy name. I was a Lindsay born in '82, so theoretically I have a super popular name for the time period, but I think I met maybe one other Lindsay as a kid, and that was on vacation. I probably would have been annoyed if there were a bunch of Lindsays in my class at school, but I don't care that there are a bunch of them out there who have nothing to do with me as an adult. I prefer to avoid super popular names for practical reasons (I don't want to call the kid's name and get six kids running to me, and it's easier on teachers), but it's not the worst thing that can happen with a name. Nicknames help, too. If there are three Alexanders in a class, but one goes by Alex and one goes by Xander and one goes by Al, you won't have much trouble. That's part of why Theodore is on my list even though I think it's only going to get more popular.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's important to know what you're getting into, though. Ava is a beautiful name, but it would probably be a mistake if you're looking for something uncommon.


----------



## NellyLou

Baby naming is fun but so hard! I told a few of my coworkers I was expecting today and they were trying to convince me to name the baby after a baby that was on Doctor Who... stormageddon Lord of darkness or sowmthing. Not going to happen lol!


----------



## NellyLou

Also, if you like Ava, but think it's too common, Eva could work.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hahaha! I love Stormageddon. If I didn't have pregnancy brain it might have occurred to me to call the baby Stormageddon from the start, but I doubt it would stick at this point.

But, you know, not as an actual name. Because it's Stormageddon...


----------



## Teilana

DH is an Andrew and I am an Amanda, both quite popular the year we were born and we both went to school with at least one other with the same name (there were I think 3 in dh's class). He just started going by his last name and I started going by my initials to at least friends.


----------



## DentDoc16

swampmaiden said:


> DentDoc, Ava and Alexia are really pretty, but Ava is like a top 5 most popular girls name for this year.
> 
> One solution to picking a unique name out is to look up the current top 20 girls/boys names and then CROSS them OFF the list lol.. youd be surprised at how many people don't even realize many of the names they have picked out are in the top 20... names with an X are also really big right now too.. as well as alternate spellings with a Y instead of an E
> 
> PS: I really like Everett for a boy.. a short name for that is Ed or Eddie.. also really good!

Yeah, Ava is pretty popular... I guess that's my problem that I like the popular names but don't want it to be popular. Ahh! I feel like I need to just start a suggestion box and then pick from that haha. 



NellyLou said:


> Also, if you like Ava, but think it's too common, Eva could work.

Actually, Eva is pretty cute too! =)


----------



## DentDoc16

Also, yeah isn't Everett cute? I had never heard it until recently but I think I like it.


----------



## Kaiecee

For my last baby it took me till the day we were leaving the hospital to name him so I really hope it's a girl because after 4 boys I can use an extra girl around here :)


----------



## missfrick

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> MrsKChicago- I think you are totally right, my body only knows what it's like to have two babies, and they made plenty of room in there for their younger sibling lol.
> 
> As for the guilty pleasure name, DH has a guilty pleasure name, Stryker. I don't mind the name, but I think it is just a little too unique. Plus, he would never be able to play baseball, unless he was the pitcher lol.

My bump looks a lot like yours and I'm on my first. I think that I haven't had any morning sickness and that we just moved and haven't gotten into a cooking routine hasn't helped much.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

missfrick- you should take post a picture of your bump! I have been awkwardly sick, and I have actually lost weight! I'm not worried though, because I put on a few pounds before I got pregnant.


----------



## MrsKChicago

More bump pictures, yes!


----------



## Happenstance

I have a guilty pleasure boy name - Lorne. Unfortunately, in Scotland, it's also the name of a popular type of sausage! :haha:


----------



## mkyerby16

I probably won't be able to find out gender until I'm 20 weeks (which will be on Halloween! lol). Any private scan places around here seem pretty expensive, so we'll probably just wait for our regular one. I wish we could find out earlier as we're taking a trip for our anniversary when I'm 17 weeks and there's so many cute little shops where I'd love to pick up some first things for baby, but that would mean I'd have to be scanned at 16 weeks and I know that won't happen. Oh well. *sigh* At least we'll have something to look forward to when we get back. I talked to my sister about it and she's super excited for us to get the tech to write the gender down and put it in an envelope and not tell us and for her to plan a surprise way to reveal it. 

As far as bumps... good lordy I've been taking weekly pics ever since I got my bfp and I put my 4 week pic next to the last day of 9 weeks and there's a pretty big difference. I would post it here but I'm at work and can't right now... they're in my journal and the bump forum though. I've even had comments from family saying I'm starting to look pregnant so it's not just in my mind. :haha: I just want to look actually pregnant, not like I ate too many doughnuts. I'd be so embarrassed if someone asked me how far along I am.


----------



## mommasquirrel

My neighbor said something tome today. The last time she saw me I was 7 weeks along. 4 weeks makes a massive difference. Also pant no longer fit so I will be stuck in dresses for the next few months.


----------



## Loozle

I have my private gender scan booked for when I'll be 16+5 - 21st September! :happydance: I also have my 20 week scan on 14th October. I can't wait for both scans, love seeing baby :cloud9: Also really looking forward to finding out if we're team blue or team pink! I can start shopping then and we can also start arguing about names lol. Ds1 was named the day he was born, in the hospital and Ds2 didn't have a name until he was 10 days old! Considering we had known he was a boy since 13 weeks (with cvs results) it was quite ridiculous! Oh will just not agree with any names I suggest and will not come up with sensible suggestions either. He's very frustrating..


----------



## Millhaven

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> I uploaded my 12 week pic to the first tri bumps thread, but I figured I would share it here too! I cannot believe how big I am already!

Love the picture and the bump! <3



Jacks mommy said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just found the march mellow group (very cute name!) Had 12 week scan yesterday and found out I'm due 3rd march so just made it! This is 5th pregnancy but only my beautiful DS at home who is nearly 3. So very relieved to make it to this point, feel like I can relax and enjoy it all a bit now.
> 
> Take care everyone! Xx

Hi and welcome! :hi: :flower:



MrsKChicago said:


> More bump pictures, yes!

I'll post some someday too. Actually made a slideshow using Flipagram for my iPhone. Week 4 until yesterday at 12+2. At first I couldn't see a difference but now I do. Yesterday evening my stomach were bloated again so it looks a lot bigger than at week 4, haha.


----------



## frenchie35

I definitely have a bump as well. I also have transitioned into some sort of waddle when I walk. It's getting more difficult to keep up with DD when she takes off towards the playground. I guess I stopped running for a reason!


----------



## chimama

I was also on the 13 week, 17 week, 21 week OB visit schedule but saw my OB on Thursday and she scheduled my 17 week appointment to be on week 18 so that I could have my anatomy scan as well! That way I get the results right after the scan.

Loving the bump pics. I'm going to try and take a silhouette pic later today though who knows how it will turn out since I'm overweight.

With regards to names, I want names that are meaningfully as well as short and easy to write and pronounce. I always had an easy time with my names growing up and didn't appreciate it till I got married. Was very reluctant to change my last name but my husband's long surname had been dropped by teachers when he was in elementary school and he wanted the name back since it is the family name. So it would have been odd for our kids to have a name that neither of us bear (they would think we kidnapped them) so we both decided to change our names.

Now I'm so tired of having to use alpha, fox, romeo, charlie to spell my last name every time and the best thing for my kids is to make sure their names are short and easy to spell. My husband is thinking of naming our son with his father's name but it is long and that's not going to happen as long as this baby comes from my vagina!


----------



## chrislo4

You ladies are making me want to find out the colour of my bump!! How many staying yellow?


----------



## mommasquirrel

Im staying yellow. Im determined to wait.


----------



## Littlechimpma

chrislo4 said:


> You ladies are making me want to find out the colour of my bump!! How many staying yellow?

I'm staying team yellow as long as possible. Not finding out at 20 week scan but may pay for a private scan after 30 weeks to find out.


----------



## DrMum

Morning all! Man I don't know what's happened to our summer in Canada but it's dark and grey and wintery already. I'm just not in the zone for this yet!!
I'm loving all the gender speculation! 
Happenstance you created a craving for me....Lorne sausage! I haven't had that in years!!
Frenchie your waddle made me chuckle! I definitely have that too for some reason. I think my hips have never been the same since my first pregnancy!

So I'm working this weekend which isn't great but needs must etc. I'm also browsing the thyme maternity website (20% off coupon TICKTOCK if anyone's interested !) 
I feel like my mat clothes are all so well loved after 4 years of effectively being pregnant all the time.... This may be my last pregnancy but I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get some new clothes!

What are you all up to today girls?

Oh and I have a gender scan in 3 weeks, that said for this pregnancy live healthy baby trumps any fears or hopes of gender!!


----------



## NellyLou

Agreed DrMum! The weather here in Ottawa has not been great the last few weeks. Lots of rain! Today looks nice though.... But we are staying inside all day attempting to potty train dd. that will be my whole weekend I think!

I definitely have a bit of a bump. I will try to get a pic today. After I told some friends at work yesterday, they said they were suspicious!


----------



## DrMum

Ooh potty training! Good luck nelly! I feel like I'm almost back to those good old days as DS who is now 3 has decided he no longer needs to sit down to pee.... Gosh the out of control toddler pee that I've wiped up recently . Thank heavens for bathroom tiles which wipe clean !!


----------



## missfrick

Back in emerg... Passed a clot this morning... I don't understand since we literally had a perfect scan 2 days ago... Sigh


----------



## twinkie2

thinking of you missfrick! hope all is ok!


----------



## Millhaven

Oh no, missfrick! Hope everything is alright! :hugs:


----------



## DrMum

Oh no miss frick! Thinking of you and big hugs lovely xx


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I hope everything is okay missfrick! :hugs:


----------



## missfrick

Whew! Ultrasound was great, Squiggles is still moving about. Need to follow up with my OB next week again. So relieved that at this moment everything is okay. They think the clot was remnants of whatever bleed I had Monday.


----------



## DrMum

That's great news. If it gives you hope at all, I bled like that all the way through first and part of second tri with DS.... He's running round playing with hot wheels right now :) it's so scary though. I can completely understand how you're likely to feel :hugs:


----------



## bdb84

.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Missfrick, so glad everything looks ok! I'm sorry you're having such a scary time of it.



DrMum said:


> What are you all up to today girls?

I'm going to the grand opening of my brother's butcher shop! I'm so excited! And then I'm taking the train to Indiana to spend the night at a friend's for her birthday. 

I really want to post my not-really-a-bump pics, but DH has them all somewhere, unedited, and he's not sure which memory card they're on  I'm starting to wish I'd had him take one with my cell phone at the same time he took the fancy ones... I feel like either my weight is redistributing, or the bloating has gone way down, because other than the belly, I'm not feeling as big. Belly definitely has a bit of an outward curve, but I've overweight, so it's all just fat for now. Squishy organs might be changing the shape a bit, though. Only a matter of time til I'm properly showing!


----------



## missfrick

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm just taking it one day at a time. Hopefully my OB will get me in this week - 3 ultrasounds in 1 week, I feel lucky but not at the same time, if you know what I mean?

As for names: Name your kid whatever you want. Only you need to be happy with it, no one else matters, the same as you will raise your child as you want.

Today: we are having our housewarming party! We are also announcing to all our friends! We figured since it looked fine on the u/s today, why not? It's actually a lovely day out, Canadian weather has been super bipolar but we got lucky for today!

MrsK are you able to tolerate meat yet, or will this butchershop opening be a bad idea?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can be around meat just fine, it doesn't make me nauseous or anything (I've been extremely lucky on the nausea thing). There's just not much of it that I like to eat, you know? I think even that might be easing up just a bit - I've been able to eat certain meats the whole time, mostly the ones that don't have a really meaty texture and are highly seasoned, and I'm feeling a little more ok with it this week. I don't know how much business we'll be giving him for this first six months, though ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm trying to eat as much meat as I can lately, because I think my iron might be a little low, and poor DH is a total meathead and has been so incredibly patient with me. Just my luck, right? Carnivorous husband, new butcher shop in the family, and the one food I can't eat is meat??


----------



## frenchie35

NellyLou said:


> Agreed DrMum! The weather here in Ottawa has not been great the last few weeks. Lots of rain! Today looks nice though.... But we are staying inside all day attempting to potty train dd. that will be my whole weekend I think!

We're potty training now too. She will tell us "pipi" but WHILE she is peeing herself. I'm not sure if she really feels it coming. Any tips from you super moms?


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Haven't checked back here in a while, probably missed a lot. 

My nausea is settling down (always there still but nowhere near as intense as it was previously), though I'm still having to have at least one Cyclizine a day. The main thing I'm struggling with now is how tired I am. I feel exhausted all day, no matter how much I've slept the night before. I've been going to bed at the same time as my daughter some nights, 7.30/8pm and not waking until she wakes at 6/7am the next morning, and I'm still tired. 

Currently got a cold and sore throat at the moment too which is really rubbish. 

OH is out on his stag do tonight and I'm indoors on my own. Well, daughter is here but she'll be asleep in the next hour. I was wanting to order a chinese takeaway and watch some tv, but I feel really unwell that I don't feel like the chinese now and I just want to go to bed. 

Blarg.


----------



## chrislo4

NellieLou & Frenchie, how old are your DDs? My little is 25 months old and is now potty/toilet trained during the day but wears a nappy at night. Just wondered if you were you were planning on getting your little ones dry just during the day or both day & night?


----------



## mummy3

Afternoon! This thread moves so fast!!!

Miss frick :hugs::hugs: Its so scary having bleeding:hugs: We have to do the jewish tradition of 3 names too, I have 5 kids so that's 15 names :rofl: All out of names now!!

Lots of us here with subchorionics:hugs: We've got far in now though:hugs: If its any reassurance, I had the biggest bleed seen at perinatology, it grew to a massive 15cm!! Yet, ok there was complications and most unrelated to the bleed, my son is here and he's doing good:cloud9: I cant recommend enough taking it easy, pelvic rest, don't lift, use the driving cart at the store (sooooo much fun:blush:) and drink lots of water:thumbup:

Gorgeous scan pics:cloud9: We're all so close to if not in the 2nd tri already:baby:

Love the names too, such a lovely mixture:cloud9: 

I did the panorama!! Got it done yesterday morning and its on its way! So may know the gender next week:baby: My OB recommended it this time. I want to know the gender, my baby is expected about 2-3 months early and girls do a lot better in NICU, I'd like to know to prepare. As for scans, mine will be weekly, growth, cervix and wellbeing. Steroids as standard at 23 weeks and then when my water breaks early, that way baby has the best chance lungs wise.

Ok all ideas for gender reveal??? We're thinking the cake way, is that too boring? 

Any new cravings?? We all know pregnant ladies are fickle so there's bound to be new ones:haha:

Good luck to all the potty trainers!! 

Who's in maternity? If so what's your most comfortable outfit? Anyone needing the pregnancy pillows yet? 

Little bit early but who's planning on breastfeeding?


----------



## mommasquirrel

We had to buy a pregnancy support pillow. My hips feel so much better now and I can sleep more comfortably. 
I plan on breastfeeding as long as I can. I figure if I start producing before baby arrives I will pump so that baby wont have have to work so hard. 
Loving the names. Hoping that all if our ladies and their beans are well. 
Personally, I cant wait til I can see my lil squirrel again. 
Im getting really anxious about moving. Less than two weeks from now movers will be packing us up. :-/


----------



## mummy3

I've been using blankets but think its time to get out the support wedge, anything to sleep better!

You may produce before but its totally normal to produce after birth too :) I have some milk already but I've breastfed for about 9 years total so body just knows what to do lol.

That's so close to the moving date! Are you ready? How far will you be moving?


----------



## mummy3

Bump pic a few days ago, not impressed by the lack of it :(
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3174.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NellyLou

Missfrick, I'm sorry to hear you had more bleeding but glad to hear everything is ok! Hopefully your ob can figure out what the cause is!

My dd is 2.5 years old. She is stubborn though lol. This morning went well with the potty but she wasn't interested this afternoon at all and it was too nice out to stay inside! I really don't think she knows the feeling of needing to pee. That's the part that's hard to teach!

Mummy3, that is so many names! I can't imagine thinking up so many!


----------



## DrMum

Mummy3 you're so petite I am filled with envy!!

Breastfeeding plans. Yeah I'm a lover of breastfeeding. Did anyone see the news coverage of the "nurse in" protest at the anthropologie store in the US? Apparently a nursing mom was asked to go and feed her baby in the bathroom, with no chair even, just a toilet to sit on... So a load of nursing moms went today to feed their babies in protest!
I pumped quite a bit with DS but not before birth as it can bring on early labour. A newborns stomach is the size of a walnut so you don't need a huge supply at birth :) 

Frenchie I used the potty training in 7 days book and was really skeptical but man, it worked! Literally within a week we were done. Maybe I got lucky, I don't know, but I will definitely try it again another time :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Okay kind of freaking out right now. TWO people I know have passed away unexpectedly in the past week. They say bad things come in 3's. Well, I started bleeding this morning :( All my doc is gonna do it tell me to relax & drinks lots of water. Debating on going to the ER. AHHHH


----------



## mommasquirrel

Time flies... we are moving from one coast to the other. Washington state to Florida. Go Navy!!  
Im excited. We have two more OB appointments before we fly out. 
For the ladies who carried before: when was the first time you felt the baby. I keep feeling like I have something lightly touching me near my pelvic bone. I get so weirded out I end up barfing.


----------



## bdb84

sn0wbunnie said:


> Okay kind of freaking out right now. TWO people I know have passed away unexpectedly in the past week. They say bad things come in 3's. Well, I started bleeding this morning :( All my doc is gonna do it tell me to relax & drinks lots of water. Debating on going to the ER. AHHHH

:hugs: Bleeding can be so scary, but I'm sure everything is just fine. Are you cramping?



mommasquirrel said:


> For the ladies who carried before: when was the first time you felt the baby. I keep feeling like I have something lightly touching me near my pelvic bone. I get so weirded out I end up barfing.

I felt my first at 16 weeks, and my second I swear was 10 weeks, but most people were skeptical of it really being baby that early because she was so small still.


----------



## DrMum

Snowbunnie sorry to hear you're having a scare. Bleeding in pregnancy is not a fun thing, but many of us have been there and things worked out ok. If you think it will help though it never harms to get checked out. :hugs:

Movement wise I think it depends where your placenta is. My first, placenta posterior, I felt at about 16-17 weeks tiny flutters like a fizziness, then proper bumping kicks around 20 weeks. My second I knew what to feel for so thought it would be super early, anterior placenta, nothing until about 22 weeks!
This time, I'm 12 weeks now and recognize the fizzy feeling already:)


----------



## Bookity

If you are scared and need reassurance snow, get checked out!

I've had that touch feeling too! It's odd because baby should bed too small to feel that kind of touch. I don't know if I can believe it's baby.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Sn0wbunnie- I hope everything is okay! 

MissFrick- So glad that everything is okay! A clot can definitely freak a pregnant woman out! Also, good luck with your announcement! You have a lot to celebrate! 

Mommasquirrel- My husband is in the Marines, and we are getting ready to PCS soon too! I hope your move goes smoothly! Are you driving to Florida or flying? 

Mummy3- 15 names is a lot! I can't imagine! You're going to have to get creative this time around lol

For my gender reveal, I am thinking about doing the balloons in a box. It is kind of overused, but I like that it is a big spectacle. I also really like the cake idea, but if there are a lot of people at the reveal, I worry that not everyone will be able to see. I also think the silly string idea is really cool! Although whoever wraps the cans would have to know the gender though. I also saw a cute scratch card idea on pinterest. I thought that one would be pretty fun!

I don't have any cravings! In fact, I probably crave more food when I am not pregnant. Everything I eat gives me heartburn though, so nothing sounds good.

As far as maternity, I bought some maternity pants, but I am the most comfortable in my maxi skirts.

I am definitely planning on breastfeeding. I could only breastfeed my twins for 4 months, so I am excited to get further with a singleton. I am not looking forward to the initial pain of breastfeeding, but I know that it will subside. Has anyone found breastfeeding the second time around to be easier, or less painful?


----------



## bdb84

I only breastfed my son for a few months before switching to formula feeding. I nursed my daughter for 2.5 years, though, without a single issue. I found it to be much easier the second go around because I was more knowledgeable and knew what to expect. Nursing isn't always pain-free, but it shouldn't be excruciating. I've found that a lot of these cases (horrid pains during nursing) are due to a tongue or lip tie that go undiagnosed.

ETA- It can be very uncomfortable in the first couple days while waiting for your milk to come in, though.


----------



## swampmaiden

bdb, please stop attacking me, its just not fun to always have to defend myself against you on this thread. I'd like to keep things light, okay? I'm just trying to remind you that everything on here is opinion, mine isnt anymore valid than yours. I'd appreciate it if you'd stop quoting me too


----------



## NellyLou

I had a lot of trouble with my milk supply with my first... Make sure you get help early on if your baby is constantly falling asleep at the breast because the longer you wait to get help, the harder it is to get your milk in. I did breast feed exclusively for almost 7 months though but only because she refused the bottle. I am praying this time will be different... I will pump pump pump right away if it seems To be the same as last time, and if that doesn't work, I will happily do formula.


----------



## NellyLou

Snowbunnie, I hope everything is ok!!!


----------



## cmr01

Boy am I tired. Had a wedding tonight and well one of my aunts who is very intuitive kept referring my baby as a her. I cant wait for my next ultrasound


----------



## missfrick

Sn0wbunnie - I hope everything is okay! Fx for you, I'm going through similar and it can be scary for sure! I went to ER for first sign of blood, and again for my clot, though I understand if you're in the USA insurance and $ can play a part. I hope you are doing better.

MommaSquirrel: For expressing before the baby is born, you need to be careful. Use of things like breast pumps can case the uterus to stimulate and lead to contractions. Nipple stimulation is often used to start labour, just like some people eat spicy foods or go for long walks.

AFM: Housewarming party was good, but I don't know why we threw it for 8 hours... we wanted to accommodate friends who were coming from out of town and those with kids, but we should have cut it down a lot... By 11pm I was shooing people out.


----------



## Bookity

I was pumping 15 minutes or so every two or three nights for a few weeks before my second was born (at 39 weeks). It takes a lot (a LOT) of nipple stimulation to kickstart labor. I wasn't concerned. If you wonder why I did it, I had flat nipple issues the first time round and wanted to draw them out. I don't think I will bother this time around though.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Alyssa- we are taking a direct flight to Florida. I get motion sickness in the car after an hour of driving. 

Hope everyone gets a wonderful night of rest.


----------



## Missbx

I have my 12 week scan in 3 days Wednesday at 9.50am I've been lissining to the baby's heartbeat on my doppler :)

I've brought a few things aswell some from the asda baby event yesterday Moses basket,bottles, steriliser, sudocream,baby bath box,baby monitor, maternity towels, bottle bag, 24 packs of wipes :) I won't by anymore till I find out the gender at my 20 week scan

Me and the oh like the names Alyssa Lilly for a girl and Jayden for a boy but not sure on middle name yet I'm Deffinatly getting a little bump now I will post some pics tomorrow as I hit 12 weeks! I have some pictures in my pregnancy journal :)


----------



## chimama

I'm a peach today and have made to second trimester.Yay! :happydance:

Does anyone else have to belch anytime they drink fluids? I just noticed that I have to do this otherwise I'm uncomfortable. Last night, I didn't really belch when I got up to drink some water and felt like I had something in my throat (nauseous) the whole night!


----------



## frenchie35

Chimama, I feel the same with liquids. I know I'm not getting enough water, but I can't stand the feeling of liquid in my stomach. I also try not to drink after 9 pm to avoid too many bathroom trips during the night.

Nellielou, I had the same experience breastfeeding my first. On top of that she drew blood the very first time she nursed and I couldn't heal until I started pumping 10 days later. Those were the most difficult 10 days of my life! She would only nurse for a minute or two and then lose interest or go to sleep. I didn't get a lot of helpful advice from the nurses. I don't think any of them even checked DD's mouth to see if there was a problem. She loved bottles though. Pumping was hard work but it was rewarding to see her suck down a feeding in no time. I put her back on the breast after about a month of only pumping and the pain was gone. I guess that's what I needed to toughen up my nipples (and heal). I hope it's easier for #2!


----------



## Millhaven

missfrick said:


> Whew! Ultrasound was great, Squiggles is still moving about. Need to follow up with my OB next week again. So relieved that at this moment everything is okay. They think the clot was remnants of whatever bleed I had Monday.

Good to hear! Glad everything was ok. :flower:



sn0wbunnie said:


> Okay kind of freaking out right now. TWO people I know have passed away unexpectedly in the past week. They say bad things come in 3's. Well, I started bleeding this morning :( All my doc is gonna do it tell me to relax & drinks lots of water. Debating on going to the ER. AHHHH

Oh no...FX it's nothing serious! :flower:



mommasquirrel said:


> For the ladies who carried before: when was the first time you felt the baby. I keep feeling like I have something lightly touching me near my pelvic bone. I get so weirded out I end up barfing.

I haven't carried before, but I'm not sure wether I felt something or not yet. Maybe I'm just imagining things, but I had some moments where it does feel like a slight flutter. :wacko:



chimama said:


> I'm a peach today and have made to second trimester.Yay! :happydance:

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

How exciting, our first second trimester mama! I'll join you in a few days!

I stayed over at a friend's house to celebrate her birthday. It's very nice to not have to deal with the dogs this morning, but boy am I sore after sleeping in a strange bed. Ohhhh, my pelvis!


----------



## Littlechimpma

chimama said:


> I'm a peach today and have made to second trimester.Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else have to belch anytime they drink fluids? I just noticed that I have to do this otherwise I'm uncomfortable. Last night, I didn't really belch when I got up to drink some water and felt like I had something in my throat (nauseous) the whole night!

How exciting that some of us are hitting the secong trimester. . . This is a super milestone. I'm mid march so a couple of weeks to go in the 1st for me yet but it makes me so hopeful.

Tiredness has hit me again today. . . Thought it had passed earlier in the week but have just spent the day lounging.

UK LADIES . . . Quick question. . . What happened at you first midwife appointment? Been told it will take about an hour?


----------



## DrMum

Mrs k I was thinking about you yesterday at the butcher shop grand opening! How did it go? I'm pretty jealous as this time I cannot tell you how much I love lamb and sausages and roast beef. Maybe I'm anaemic or something as I've never eaten this much red meat in my life! Better ease up or my cholesterol will be through the roof!! 

Missfrick and snowbunnie how are you guys today. Hope everything settled down.

And to our potty trainers! Hope it's going well girls! Wishing you pees in the potty and peace in the heart!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope the tiredness passes for you soon. I think I'm finally past the worst of it now. I hope...


----------



## MrsKChicago

DrMum said:


> Mrs k I was thinking about you yesterday at the butcher shop grand opening! How did it go? I'm pretty jealous as this time I cannot tell you how much I love lamb and sausages and roast beef. Maybe I'm anaemic or something as I've never eaten this much red meat in my life! Better ease up or my cholesterol will be through the roof!!

Thanks for asking! It went really well. I didn't stay too long because I had a train to catch, but I'm glad I went. Bro says they were doing good business up until it started pouring rain (which is of course when I went). I bought us a nice big chunk of pork belly that we'll make into bacon, which is still on my "YAY! Delicious!" list. I think DH is going today, since he was working yesterday, so I may be going home to more surprise meat. He had some nice looking steaks, and I do like the idea of steak, but I like the idea of steak way more rare than I'm allowed to eat  Typical. I think my iron may be a little low, so I'm trying to get meat in when I can.

How are you feeling? You must be having a hard time relaxing this pregnancy...


----------



## DrMum

That sounds delicious!!

I'm doing ok so far thanks for asking, although I worry it will get harder as time goes on and the baby is more "real" to me. I notice I'm tired but then again I've been pregnant pretty much non stop since July last year and have had some pretty significant life events in that time. I'm trying really hard to focus on each day and being thankful to be pregnant for that day and not let my imagination run too much away with me.
In honesty, I don't think the nightmare is over until I bring home a healthy child. This is just treading water until that day arrives.
You guys help keep me sane though and to try to enjoy pregnancy for what it is as well :) I also find it helpful to be around healthy pregnant women to keep the perspective that what happened to us is not common and not the way this usually plays out. 
Whew! You'll wish you hadn't asked now haha!! I appreciate your concern and understanding though, so thankyou!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

mommasquirrel- I hope you have a smooth flight! We will be driving to our new location, but it is not as far as you have to go. 22 hour drive for us.

chimama- I feel like I have to belch any time I eat or drink. It's awful, and causes so much discomfort. Also, congrats on getting to second trimester! I can't wait to be there with you!

Breastfeeding was hard for me the first time, because my girls weren't allowed to feed in the NICU until they were 2 weeks old. They gave them my breast milk through feeding tubes though. So I pumped to start out. My main struggle with breastfeeding was having so many family members from out of town visiting, and I was constantly having to go to another room to feed two babies.


----------



## missfrick

DrMum said:


> Missfrick and snowbunnie how are you guys today. Hope everything settled down.

Thank you! I was on my feet all day yesterday for our party, and was worried I was going to wake up with more clotting, but not more than a little speck of pinkish in my cm today, so I'm feeling very relieved. As long as I don't have more clots I am not going to freak out, as I have already seen my OB and he said not to worry about a little spotting. Like you, my mantra is "I saw it moving on the ultrasound, I am not gushing blood, today it is alive, and that's all I can do." It's keeping me sane for sure!


----------



## DrMum

That's good news missfrick! We will be masters of zen like thinking by fullterm, that's for sure!! Either that or I'll be stark raving looney tunes!


----------



## mummy3

Morning!

snOwbunnie, I would go straight to the ER, the stress of not knowing would be way too stressful:hugs:

Breastfeeding gets easier each time you do it. Last time my milk was right in straight away and the only complication was a tongue tie which was snipped fast. If you get a lot of pain/bleeding then look for this. Also remember the first 3 months are the hardest, after that it gets easier:thumbup:

Miss frick, with subchorionics some clots are expected, as the bleed matures so to speak and starts to come out there will be mainly brown clot like material come out, TMI its usually stringy. Of course for any red its best to get checked out. :hugs:

Momma squirrel, I hope the move goes as smoothly as possible:hugs:

Drmum :hugs: You are so strong! Its really hard to not think about all the what ifs and the panic for further on but you're right, surrounding yourself with positive vibes and having the reassurance that everything is more than likely going to go straightforward with the best care:hugs:

MrsK each time I'm pregnant I always want the raw steak :rofl: Usually like it well done! I hear you on the pelvis :argh:

1st baby I felt at about 18 weeks, this one started feeling about 8 weeks:baby:

Anyone else keep getting sore muscles everywhere, even sensitive to the touch?


----------



## mummy3

Has anyone bought things yet?:baby:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've bought little things. A few garage sale onesies, mostly. My sister in law bought me some Aden + Anais blankets, too, because she said they're her favorite. I guess I could buy some big stuff so the purchases are spaced out, but I haven't done any research yet, and I don't know what's going to be passed down from my nephew. Little stuff will mostly wait til after we know what we're having.

I look soooo pregnant today. It's kind of crazy. I haven't even had any huge meals. I'll see if my friend will get a photo.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I feel like such a bad guest, by the way. We've been friends a long time, long enough to cook and help out when we visit each other. Today, I woke up so sore, so I just sat my lazy butt on the couch while she made me breakfast, and now she's making a pie. I know she understands, and we both agree I should save up my energy for shopping, but it just feels so weird. I should have brought a Tylenol...


----------



## mummy3

Its good to get prepared gradually:thumbup: 

Looking forward to bump pics!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Littlechimpma said:


> chimama said:
> 
> 
> I'm a peach today and have made to second trimester.Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else have to belch anytime they drink fluids? I just noticed that I have to do this otherwise I'm uncomfortable. Last night, I didn't really belch when I got up to drink some water and felt like I had something in my throat (nauseous) the whole night!
> 
> How exciting that some of us are hitting the secong trimester. . . This is a super milestone. I'm mid march so a couple of weeks to go in the 1st for me yet but it makes me so hopeful.
> 
> Tiredness has hit me again today. . . Thought it had passed earlier in the week but have just spent the day lounging.
> 
> UK LADIES . . . Quick question. . . What happened at you first midwife appointment? Been told it will take about an hour?Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure mine didn't take an hour, they took a few blood samples to send off for testing and wrote in my notes. That's about it because they changed it all, you have to book your own scans now. I'd say I was there roughly half an hour.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Here I am sucking in and relaxing. Some of it's just pudge, but my shape is definitely changing. I'm a D cup, so belly approaching or passing boobs is an achievement ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1055.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## MrsKChicago

Having trouble uploading the second one... might be a few minutes.


----------



## missfrick

mummy3: I was never actually diagnosed with a SCH, but I guess maybe that's what it is? In any case my bleeding seems to have totally stopped today, I think I had one little pink spot and besides that nothing. 

CM has become watery and abundant now though, I hear that starts around 12 weeks... Anyone else?


----------



## mummy3

Great pic mrsk!! Can see a bump starting!!

Miss Frick, it may not be but sch is the usual culprit for bleeding like this:hugs: Either way its brilliant its slowed right down!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> mummy3: I was never actually diagnosed with a SCH, but I guess maybe that's what it is? In any case my bleeding seems to have totally stopped today, I think I had one little pink spot and besides that nothing.
> 
> CM has become watery and abundant now though, I hear that starts around 12 weeks... Anyone else?

My cm ATM is green snotty type has been like that for ages now cnt even remember wen it started.


----------



## Elphabaa77

MrsKChicago said:


> Here I am sucking in and relaxing. Some of it's just pudge, but my shape is definitely changing. I'm a D cup, so belly approaching or passing boobs is an achievement ;)

That's how I know I am showing even if others think I am just gaining weight. I am an H cup and belly never sticks out past my breasts... but now it is. Plus I have lost 20lbs since becoming pregnant and my regular pants are too big now. Yet my belly is popping past my breasts... so it's weird. 20lbs must have come out of my booty! :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Trying again on the relaxing pic. Couldn't upload the original, so I took another.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1059.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Elphabaa77

mummy3 said:


> Has anyone bought things yet?:baby:

I bought some huge boxes of size 3 diapers when Target had a killer sale. My Mom told me I would probably get plenty of size 1 and 2 at my shower... and babies in my family are born around 9lbs and rarely leave the hospital in newborn sizes. Other than that I have been too scared about jinxing things. It took all I had to breakdown and buy maternity pants, but since all of my pants are now too big from losing weight and I guess shifting weight, I couldn't bring myself to buy smaller regular pants. Maternity pants are amazingly comfy so now I am glad I did! :haha:

Now my SISTER on the other hand.... she has went crazy on Zulily for baby. Bought a dishes set, a bib, some onesies, and this is just the beginning. :dohh:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Here is a bump shot of me from Thursday. Fully embracing maternity clothes now. My top is 2 sizes bigger than the pants thanks to my lovely H cups but I think you can see the bump starting. Until this picture I just felt like I looked fat.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I love seeing the bump pictures! It is so exciting to watch our tummies grow! 

I haven't bought a single thing for the baby yet! Since I am having my baby shower so early (20 weeks), I am waiting until after to start making purchases. Plus since I am doing a long distance move soon, I don't want to buy too much extra stuff that I have to move. When I find out the gender though, I have a feeling that I won't be able to contain myself.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nice little starter bump, Elphabaa :)


----------



## mummy3

Gorgeous bump pics!! They're very obviously baby bumps already:cloud9: 

Mrsk I love your hair, I'm a big fan of going bright:thumbup:

I have loads of cm too, the joys lol and it just gets heavier as we go on!!

I'm ready to have my bump!!! Last pregnancy it was right out there by 5 weeks and huge at the end, I was upto about 200lb (started 140) and baby was only 4lb :rofl: Stupid thyroid this time!

Elphabaa, its a really good idea to stock up on the nappies, and wipes too, all this stuff you will go through so fast in the newborn days and its a lot more manageable spread throughout the months :thumbup: I would get a couple newborn ones too though, you never know and its best to be prepared:baby: My 14m old is still comfortably in size 3 and he is seriously stocky!

Alyssa when is your gender scan?

I have my list ready for when hubby gives the go ahead:blush:


----------



## Menelly

I found a coop doing a sale on newborn cloth, so I got a bunch of newborn diapers for $3.50 each. That's all I've spent so far though. :) I'm trying to hold out before I buy more.

BTW: My inner bravangelist is going to come out here. Properly fitted D bras are actually pretty small. If you think a D/DD is HUGE, you are 100% in the wrong bra size. www.reddit.com/r/ABraThatFits is a great resource. Your growing girlies will really appreciate proper sizing!


----------



## Bookity

So right Menelly. I'm having such issues finding exactly the right bra. I'm wearing 34 G right now, but when I measured I should actually be a 32... H/I? Something insane. The gore still stands out from my chest. Don't know if it's the band or just the fit of this particular bra? Can't find my size in stores and I hate trusting the internet. I bet if more people wore properly sized bras I probably COULD find my size in an actual store!


----------



## Elphabaa77

MrsKChicago said:


> Nice little starter bump, Elphabaa :)

You too MrsK :winkwink:


Mummy - I have thrown 3 baby showers in the past 2 years and had diaper raffles for each. Soooooo many people bought newborn and size 1 diapers for the raffle. :haha: I figure I will still end up with some newborns. Size 3 and probably even size 2 seem the 'safest' bet right now. Most have told me babies hang out in size 3 for awhile. Thank goodness Walmart will let you exchange sizes on unopened diapers!

Menelly - So true! I was wearing a DD until I finally let a lady at Cacique help fit me. When we found that H was best I about fell over! Thankfully I haven't seen much growth yet in my 'girls' not sure where there is to go from an H. Plus underwires are a must-have for me!!! That's why I love Cacique, they have plenty H cup bras with underwire. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, mummy3. It's a pain in the butt to maintain, but I have to do it now and then. 

How huge a D cup is really depends on band size, too. I know I'm in the right size (now that I caved and bought a couple new bras), and my 38Ds are pretty sizeable. Definitely big enough to be a good benchmark for bump measurement ;)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Morning Ladies (for me it 930am monday), I love seeing all the bump pictures. I have a bit of a bump going on but it is more "fluff" but i cannot suck it in anymore and I am officially wearing maternity jeans!

I know I am a bit late to the party but as far as baby names go we have a girls name sorted and a boys name half way there. Like last time we will not be telling anyone our names being both friends and family and online as I tend to like slightly unique names and don't want anyone to try to talk me out of them or steal them. My 16 month old id named Ziva Leeloo and noone except hubby and I knew (I swear it almost killed my mum not knowing!)

Even though I am nearly 12 weeks my morning sickness is not improving at all. I go to bed most night starving as without fail I will throw up my dinner. Please let me be one of the luck ones who's MS goes away soon. I still have constant nausea, fatigue that I swear is getting worse and now I am getting tension headaches everyday!!

I still keep finding two heartbeats on my doppler too!! I have researched the internet and I am getting mixed reviews. I really hope there is only one in there or we will need to buy a bigger car. For now I am going to believe it is just an echo or one is the baby and one is the cord. My 12 week/NT scan is this Thursday so I guess all will be revealed then. Fingers crossed I will getting a gender guess at my scan too, he was right last time at 12 weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love the name Ziva :)

I'm on the fence about going fully public with our names. Several of my friends know about Valentine because I wanted opinions, and some of them know Vincent is an option, but I don't know if I want to tell the whole world.


----------



## missfrick

Loving the bump pics ladies! Maybe I'll post one tomorrow... I'm a little scared of mine already. At the hospital yesterday they were teaching a resident how to do the ultrasound, and the doctor needed to record the scans the resident was doing. She was like "you need to scan faster, her uterus is really big." I feel like my u/s pictures show a lot of room around Squiggles, while some of yours seem to look pretty enclosed. Maybe I have extra fluid or something? All I know is I have more-than popped!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

mummy3- I am trying to schedule my gender ultrasound for Saturday Sept 20th. I am so anxious! The place was closed today, so I couldn't make an appointment, but I am hoping to make one first thing in the morning. 

Foxycleopatra- I was really hoping that my symptoms would subside around 12 weeks too, and so far I don't feel any better =( Now I am keeping my fingers crossed for 13 weeks lol. But with my twins my sickness went away at 12 weeks on the dot, so it happens! 

I am also skeptical about telling family and friends the names that we have picked because I have found that people like to voice their opinions, and it can be hurtful when you are really favoring a particular name. But I don't know if I will be able to keep it to myself lol. I am weak! 

Elphabaa- I also have done the diaper raffle and have found it to be a great way to stock up on diapers! You are so right though, everyone buys newborn and size one diapers. I did a diaper raffle with my twins and I didn't have to buy diapers until they were 5 months old!


----------



## NellyLou

Menelly said:


> BTW: My inner bravangelist is going to come out here. Properly fitted D bras are actually pretty small. If you think a D/DD is HUGE, you are 100% in the wrong bra size. www.reddit.com/r/ABraThatFits is a great resource. Your growing girlies will really appreciate proper sizing!

Bravangelist lol! True though! I am a 30D and I am not large chested at all. I thought I was a 34B before I was properly fitted!


----------



## lsd2721

So, I have been gone for a week on a vacation at the beaches in Florida! We had such a wonderful time! :) Spent some quality time with my 1 year old niece!

I haven't been able to catch up yet, I'm going to have to go back and read it all! :)


----------



## swampmaiden

Menelly said:


> BTW: My inner bravangelist is going to come out here. Properly fitted D bras are actually pretty small. If you think a D/DD is HUGE, you are 100% in the wrong bra size. www.reddit.com/r/ABraThatFits is a great resource. Your growing girlies will really appreciate proper sizing!

nice, Menelly.. Im bookmarking that :o


----------



## mommasquirrel

Craving of the day: french fries dipped in vanilla ice cream...It was delicious. I should mention fudge, strawberry sauce, pineapple sauce and whip cream were present. :-D


----------



## mkyerby16

mommasquirrel said:


> Craving of the day: french fries dipped in vanilla ice cream...It was delicious. I should mention fudge, strawberry sauce, pineapple sauce and whip cream were present. :-D

Yumm. Call me crazy but even not pregnant I love McDonalds fries dipped into a McFlurry (not that I had it often or anything!). But I heard we're supposed to stay away from soft serve ice cream bc of listeria risks so I've been avoiding the McFlurry even tho I'd kill for one right now.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Almost afraid to post this cause it might jinx me. Has no ms at all today. DH commented on it at bedtime. Hope its the end of ms. How is everyone with ms?


----------



## NellyLou

I had no ms for three days in a row last week, then for the last 4 days it has been the worst it has ever been! Can not wait for it to go!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I haven't had any real morning sickness at all the entire pregnancy. Mostly just temporary nausea brought on by random food aversions. This morning everything thing I ate was making my tummy turn when I took the first bites. Eggs, 1 piece of toast, and carb buster yogurt. The diabetic breakfast of champions! But somedays (like today) baby wants nothing to do with it. Then I ended up eating sugar free black cherry jello with breakfast because apparently baby was all about me eating THAT at 6:30 in the morning. :dohh: :haha: This is definitely my husband's child... :rofl:


----------



## Bookity

My morning sickness has reached new levels of terrible this weekend. Maybe I'm taking the load from some of you.


----------



## mummy3

All these big boobs it is so not fair:growlmad: I'm stuck at like a 28A :( Cant wait for them to get bigger again!! Don't think hubby can either :rofl:

Hyperemesis is still going strong here but I think improving a little. I still throw up at least once a day but the Zofran is helping more:thumbup: I'm thinking as my hyperthyroid gets more under control it should ease. Anyone else still vomiting? Lets hope it goes soon for all of us!!!

Oh I love mcflurrys I craved them so bad with my first son and I ate them all the time :shrug: The machines are kept clean. 

Lsd, that sounds like a lovely relaxing break :cloud9:

Alyssa where are you going for your scan? There's a great place on black mountain road, very accommodating and spend a lot of time doing the scan:thumbup:

Foxy, bring on Thursday!!! Cant wait to hear your update!!

I have a minging sore throat/cold thing today :/ The joys of the start of the school year :argh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry so many of you feel so crappy still :(

I used to love Wendy's fries dipped in chocolate Frosty. Now they changed the fries and it's just not the same :( So sad...

My mom wanted to give my brother's new butcher shop some business, so she hired him to cater a little party this week. Of course she picked the one day of the week when DH works late and can't go. She's lucky I can go, there are only a few weeks a year when I'm free Thursday evenings, and this is the last one for awhile. And of course it's a meat party, so I have no idea if I'll even be able to eat. My brother knows about my meat issues, thankfully, and will probably work with me to find something tasty, and he won't be offended if I pick at it. His wife was pregnant last year, so he's used to food aversions and thinks it's funny when I turn up my nose at the delicious things he offers me ;) Sounds like fun, though, huh? A party with annoying mom, no husband, and the only food I've developed an aversion to?

I think I forgot to mention, I got my first unsolicited belly pat from mom, too. I'm ok with her rubbing the belly once there's actually something to feel, but don't just pet my fat! Geez! I gave her a funny look and told her that where the baby is tucked in now, it would be pretty inappropriate for someone to start petting in public ;)


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> I think I forgot to mention, I got my first unsolicited belly pat from mom, too. I'm ok with her rubbing the belly once there's actually something to feel, but don't just pet my fat! Geez! I gave her a funny look and told her that where the baby is tucked in now, it would be pretty inappropriate for someone to start petting in public ;)

That made me laugh! So true though! I didn't get many unsolicited belly rubs last time, so hopefully it will be the same this time around!


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's been calling the baby Fetus LongWeirdLastname too. I didn't want to explain our silly Howard the Duckling nickname to her because I doubt she's seen Howard the Duck and it kind of makes us sound insane, but Fetus Lastname is just weird... She called nephew by his nickname, so hopefully she'll start using The Duckling. Or maybe eventually she'll start talking to me instead of the baby...


----------



## missfrick

NellyLou said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I think I forgot to mention, I got my first unsolicited belly pat from mom, too. I'm ok with her rubbing the belly once there's actually something to feel, but don't just pet my fat! Geez! I gave her a funny look and told her that where the baby is tucked in now, it would be pretty inappropriate for someone to start petting in public ;)
> 
> That made me laugh! So true though! I didn't get many unsolicited belly rubs last time, so hopefully it will be the same this time around!Click to expand...

My mom did it at 8 weeks and I had some not-so-nice words for her. She's just excited but I wasn't showing at that point... Also I'm not comfortable with it yet...


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

MrsK- that is too funny! I hope that your brother can find something appetizing for you! Maybe just a plate of bacon? lol

Mummy3- I think I am going to The Ultrasound Experience in mission valley. It has excellent reviews on yelp. Do you know what the place is called up there?


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> My mom did it at 8 weeks and I had some not-so-nice words for her. She's just excited but I wasn't showing at that point... Also I'm not comfortable with it yet...

I just don't get it. She's been pregnant. Twice. I know 31 years is a long time to remember the details, but surely she knows that there's nothing to feel at 3 months! I'm not thrilled about her fondling my belly at 8 months, either, but I'm willing to be understanding about that.


Thanks, Alyssa. I hope he can find something, too. Maybe he'll take the easy route and make pulled pork or something. I can eat pulled pork. As long as it's not burgers I can at least nibble at it. I do love the image of him serving everyone a nice steak and then setting a big plate of bacon in front of me!


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I think I forgot to mention, I got my first unsolicited belly pat from mom, too. I'm ok with her rubbing the belly once there's actually something to feel, but don't just pet my fat! Geez! I gave her a funny look and told her that where the baby is tucked in now, it would be pretty inappropriate for someone to start petting in public ;)
> 
> That made me laugh! So true though! I didn't get many unsolicited belly rubs last time, so hopefully it will be the same this time around!Click to expand...
> 
> My mom did it at 8 weeks and I had some not-so-nice words for her. She's just excited but I wasn't showing at that point... Also I'm not comfortable with it yet...Click to expand...

Moms! We went to visit my parents ten hours away two days after our bfp. So we decided to tell them while we were visiting since we wouldn't see them for a while.... So when we told them, my mom said she knew it because I was showing! Nope, Mom, that's just fat....


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hahaha! I shouldn't laugh, but that's the kind of thing my mom would do. What's with moms? Are we all gonna be like that in 20 or 30 years??


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I have had people touching my belly already too. It is pretty awkward. I didn't really mind it when I was pregnant with my twins, because I was all belly. This time I feel like I have a lot of bloat and carbs, so it's just weird.


----------



## NellyLou

That's what I'm afraid of, MrsK!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I just scheduled my gender scan for Sept. 13th! I am so nervous/excited! I will only be 15 weeks, but the ultrasound tech (who has incredible reviews) insisted that she does daily gender ultrasounds at 14 weeks, and hasn't been wrong.. I hope she is right and I'm not the first one to break her record. She ensured though, that if she can't tell me 100%, that I can come back for a follow up for free.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How exciting! I can't wait for mine. I'm going to talk to the midwife tomorrow about when to schedule things so I can go on vacation with a clear mind.


----------



## BMcDonald89

I'm not even going to try to catch up! I've been off all weekend! Any good news or good vibes needed?


----------



## lsd2721

So my husband said to me over the holiday how big my belly was getting. I had to tell him it was a food belly and not the baby! LOL. So I understand what all of y'all are saying! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm getting paranoid about tomorrow's scan. My 9 week scan was great. Symptoms all make sense. I've had those little stretchy pains in the past week, so pretty sure baby is growing just fine. And I'm still convinced they'll do the scan and there will be nothing there. Pregnancy really turns some of us into crazy people, doesn't it?


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I think we all feel that scared feeling MrsK. Sometimes it feels like it's too good to be true. My constant symptoms are a good indicator to me right now that everything is going okay, but once those stop (hoping they do) I will be a wreck until I can start feeling kicks. I am really hoping to start feeling some flutters soon!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

lsd- my husband is very cautious about saying anything lol. He hasn't mentioned my growing tummy at all, even when I flat out say to him "Look how big my belly is!" He is a smart man lol. He does like to talk to my belly already, which isn't surprising because he talked to our twins all of the time.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

My dreaded root canal is tomorrow morning. I saw my doc today & he gave me a scrip for Xanax, but I'm nervous to take it. I have anxiety about taking my anxiety meds. HAHA. Everything I've read says not to take it during pregnancy. Hell, the BOTTLE says do not take if pregnant. But he assured me that taking one tablet with be okay. Does anyone have any experience with this medication?


----------



## MrsKChicago

One of my best friends was on Xanax through a good chunk of her pregnancy. Her baby is fine :) Your doctor is right, one of almost any pill is really unlikely to cause any problems with a pregnancy.


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: Petting the baby at this gestation would def be dodgy!!

Alyssa its 'a baby visit' absolutely love it there:thumbup:

SnOwbunnie, your doc wouldn't prescribe it unless totally confident and the pros outweigh the cons:hugs:

MrsK thinking of you tomorrow:hugs:

I'm getting impatient waiting for the panorama results and only did the test friday:blush:


----------



## mummy3

Whats for dinner for everyone? I really need ideas! For breakfast I could only keep down a couple pieces of melon and then like a half a cup of soup at lunch :/ Not much is appealing!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm taking a gamble and roasting chicken breast. They're small breasts and I'm marinating them in what I hope will be a very flavorful Greek marinade, so hopefully they won't be too chickeny for me. Potatoes on the side (probably mashed) and the coleslaw we forgot to have with last night's dinner. None of it matches, but oh well!


----------



## DrMum

On the menu in this meat lovers house... Honey and garlic sausages with mashed new potatoes, roast onion gravy and peas.... Yummmalicious! ( well to me at least!)


----------



## twinkie2

DrMum said:


> On the menu in this meat lovers house... Honey and garlic sausages with mashed new potatoes, roast onion gravy and peas.... Yummmalicious! ( well to me at least!)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm that sounds good!


----------



## Teilana

We ordered in Chinese food for supper today.

Any other moms with belly button rings? Yesterday I noticed that my belly button is starting to make it's way to an outie and was pushing my ring out a bit. 
When did you take your ring out with your first? Had anyone else had this happening yet?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't have a belly button piercing, but I know they make special rings for pregnancy so it won't close up.


----------



## DrMum

I've never had to take my belly button piercing out even right at the end. For some reason my belly button doesn't change! But I do know they make special expandable ones. Usually though if you've had your piercing for a while, it won't close up all that quickly!


----------



## missfrick

Teilana said:


> We ordered in Chinese food for supper today.
> 
> Any other moms with belly button rings? Yesterday I noticed that my belly button is starting to make it's way to an outie and was pushing my ring out a bit.
> When did you take your ring out with your first? Had anyone else had this happening yet?

I have one, but it's been pierced for almost 15 years, I will keep it in as long as possible, and I figure it probably won't close when I finally take it out. They also sell these, which I am considering buying. https://www.pregnancypiercings.com/home


----------



## missfrick

Our announcement photo: DF is from Montreal, I'm from Ottawa
 



Attached Files:







Announcement.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> Our announcement photo: DF is from Montreal, I'm from Ottawa

I'll send you a little Blackhawks onesie :haha:


----------



## DrMum

Cute announcement missfrick!


----------



## swampmaiden

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Mummy3- I think I am going to The Ultrasound Experience in mission valley. It has excellent reviews on yelp. Do you know what the place is called up there?

Im in SD also.. but my midwife charges up the yin-yang for u/s so Im really interested in a good deal somewhere, and Im right up the hill from mission valley. A place in pacific beach called CAPS does free u/s but only for HB, not gender. Do you mind me asking how much they charge for an u/s???


----------



## Loozle

Morning! 13 weeks today! I think that's me into 2nd tri, right? :happydance: I woke up this morning and actually don't feel sick for once! I'm not getting my hopes up though, MS lasted through to birth with both of my boys, so I assume that normal service will resume at some point today/tomorrow! 

I can't remember who was adding people to the Facebook group, but we've gone public with our news now so would like to join if possible! My email is [email protected] :flower:


----------



## frenchie35

All of these food ideas sound great. I don't know about you ladies, but my appetite is fine, but the thought of cooking makes me turn green. The nausea meds keep the gagging under control, but I still need a lie-down from time to time to calm my stomach.

I have my NT scan this afternoon. My ob is totally NOT the type to guess the gender this early. While I'm there I'll probably make my next few monthly appointments and the 20-week gender scan for end Oct/beginning Nov. Picture to follow!


----------



## Missbx

I finally have my 12 week scan in the morning and then I can finally announce to everyone I just hope everything's ok I've been listening to the heartbeat on my doppler :)


----------



## NellyLou

Cute announcement photo Missfrick!

As for belly buttons, I never had mine pierced, but my belly button never popped out last time. So you never know, you may be able to keep it on right through.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Teilana said:


> We ordered in Chinese food for supper today.
> 
> Any other moms with belly button rings? Yesterday I noticed that my belly button is starting to make it's way to an outie and was pushing my ring out a bit.
> When did you take your ring out with your first? Had anyone else had this happening yet?

i have mine pierced but i dont have a ring, i use the bars. With my first i never had to take it out with not getting the big bump i craved lol. This time i think is going to be different, its been a right pain even before i found out im preg the ball kept coming off and getting lost. Funny thing was at the time i said i think its trying to tell me something and of course now i believe it was since i got my bfp not long after  i have however bought a pregnancy bar ready :D i too have had mine a good 15years, had it done while at high school :p


----------



## mummy3

Lots of belly button piercings! 

Swampmaiden, its $45 for the basic gender scan, you come back as needed if they cant say for certain, I went 3 times with my fourth lol. 

Hope the scans today went well:hugs:

SnOwbunnie, thinking of you for the root canal!:hugs:


----------



## frenchie35

Here's my little lime bubs!
They're photos taken of a print-out. The second one is with his/her ankles crossed.
I measured a bit big at 11w5d, so that moves my date up to March 12th.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0516-1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0517-1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NellyLou

Adorable, Frenchie! Look at the little nose!!!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Cute scan Frenchie!

Swampmaiden- The one in mission valley charges $19 for an early visit ultrasound, which is just 2d and heartbeat, and anytime before 13 weeks (I think). Their next package is the Gender one and it is $60, and is just 2d gender determination, anytime after 14 weeks (you can get 6 B&W pictures for $5). The package that I am going to get is the 4d gender memories for $95, which includes 15-20 mins of 4d, a DVD of the ultrasound, a cd with 20 pictures, and 12 B&W prints. There is another place called Babies First Ultrasound, that is cheaper, but the reviews on The Ultrasound Experience far exceeded everyone in San Diego.

Missfrick- That is a cute announcement!


----------



## swampmaiden

mummy3 and AlyssaANDjosh... thank you!! Those are great deals!!! sure beats the $240 the midwives want!! Thanks!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

My NT scan was good! Measurements were great. Baby is measuring a little ahead at 13+1, but I'm not adjusting my due date unless the midwife tells me to since she was spot on at my 10 week scan. Very uncooperative baby! He kept swimming away from the wand . I finally had to kind of belly dance on the table to get him in position. I'll post a photo later.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Here's the little swimmer :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1081.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14


----------



## NellyLou

Cute, MrsK!


----------



## kealz

MrsKChicago said:


> Here's the little swimmer :)

Wow, mrsk! Your little swimmer is all baby shaped! :D 

I'm so excited - my 12wk scan is a week today! x


----------



## elimeli

My baby is due March 10th. Got my scan next Tuesday at 13 weeks. Nervous!


----------



## crystal8

I also had my 12 weeks appt. I found out I'm measuring ahead at 13 weeks. Tech and doc said everything looks good. SCH seems to be gone and heart rate was down to 159. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NellyLou

Another adorable one, Crystal!


----------



## crystal8

NellyLou said:


> Another adorable one, Crystal!

Thanks! Oh I forgot to mention my due date has been moved to March 3. Not sure who's taking care of dates? I've been ahead at both u/s.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So I went through with my root canal today! It was NOT bad at all! My doctor literally had me laughing the whole time. The only thing that sucks is that I have very twisted nerves & he wasn't able to finish it today, so I have to go back on Friday... But now that I know what it's like, it's going to be nothing!

I didn't end up taking the Xanax. I was too nervous about possible harm to the baby.


----------



## kealz

crystal8 said:


> I also had my 12 weeks appt. I found out I'm measuring ahead at 13 weeks. Tech and doc said everything looks good. SCH seems to be gone and heart rate was down to 159. :thumbup:

Another beauty. :)


----------



## kealz

elimeli said:


> My baby is due March 10th. Got my scan next Tuesday at 13 weeks. Nervous!

Same day as me - scan I mean! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Aw, I love those scans Mrsk and Crystal! :) Very cute! :)


----------



## NellyLou

Good job, Snowbunnie! I am sure you are happy to have that over with :)


----------



## Littlechimpma

crystal8 said:


> I also had my 12 weeks appt. I found out I'm measuring ahead at 13 weeks. Tech and doc said everything looks good. SCH seems to be gone and heart rate was down to 159. :thumbup:


Amazing scan photo!!!


----------



## missfrick

Congrats to everyone on their lovely scans today!


----------



## ruthb

Great to see all the 12 weeks scans!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I hate that I haven't been able to check in here much lately. 

12 weeks today, first scan tomorrow at 4pm. I'm really, really nervous. I'm convinced they'll tell me baby has no heartbeat or something. My nausea is easing off, which makes me worry more.


----------



## twinkie2

I'm loving all the scan pics of what actually look like babies now <3


----------



## katestar53

kealz said:


> elimeli said:
> 
> 
> My baby is due March 10th. Got my scan next Tuesday at 13 weeks. Nervous!
> 
> Same day as me - scan I mean! :)Click to expand...

Me too :) Can't wait to finally announce to everyone x


----------



## DrMum

Adorable scans everyone!!

Snowbunnie great job getting through your root canal. I'm sure you must be soooo glad to be over even if there is a little bit more to do, at least you know you can do it now :) 

It's so nice to see all these babies finally looking like babies! Next round of scans will be gender and anatomy scans I guess, which is exciting!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sn0wbunnie, so glad the root canal went well! I'm glad you were able to face your fears.

I got orders for my anatomy scan today! She gave them to me early so I could make sure to schedule for DH's day off. I can go as early as October 16! I'm going to schedule it as soon as possible. Too bad she didn't approve the 14th, that's his regular day off...


----------



## Burginfly31

Hello, everyone! I am new to this site. I am due March 13th, 2015 and am told I am having only one baby, but my recent ultrasound looks like twins. Everyone who sees it thinks it could be, but the tech took my last sonograph without really looking at it because she was just getting heart tones on the "one". Would like to post the U/S & get opinions from you all, but don't know how on here.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Are you hoping for twins, or a singleton? I kind of love the idea of twins, but in reality it would be pretty overwhelming!

If you click on "Go Advanced" under the little reply window, and look at all the icons along the top of the reply box, there's a little paperclip. Clicking the paperclip opens a new window for uploading. You select your photo using the button on the top left (I think it says Choose Photo or something), then scroll all the way to the right and hit the button there (I think it says Upload). Once it's uploaded, you close that page, and when you post your photo will come up.

You can also post it on an image sharing site like Photobucket, and post the IMG link, but that's a little more complicated.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I finally convinced myself to fix my tickers. I've had them set based on LMP even though I know I don't ovulate on day 14. I finally fixed them so they line up with my ovulation and due date. I kind of feel like I'm losing a day  Like having an inaccurate ticker is going to actually make the baby one day older? I don't know, I'm a dork...


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Welcome Burginfly31! Are you trying to upload the photo from your phone or a computer? 

Sn0wbunnie- I bet you feel so relieved to have that "done" and even better that you didn't even need the xanax! Great job! I think the dentist is scarier in theory than it actually is. I hadn't gone to the dentist for 7 years, and then finally started going for regular check ups and was surprised at how decent it was. 

It is awesome seeing all of the scan pics! Those profiles are amazing! There are real babies in there! It's hard to believe that they are so small, yet so human already. 

So I have a random question, does anyone know if herbal tea is okay to drink? I have a peppermint herbal tea (decaf) and it sounds delightful, but I have no clue if it's safe to drink. The only thing I can really drink right now is water, and it would be nice to have a little change. Thoughts?


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's just peppermint? Should be just fine. There are some herbal teas that are questionable, but peppermint is safe.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I know I don't post a lot but today I am 12 weeks! I cannot wait for my scan tomorrow (only 30 hours to go!!). Then I can finally spill the beans and relax a little more. 

Snow bunnie you are braver then me, I have an extreme dental phobia and have to be drugged up before I will even walk through the door.

I loooove seeing all the scan pics, I hope to add mine tomorrow afternoon. Even though this will be my second scan I was unable to get a pic of my first.


----------



## missfrick

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> So I have a random question, does anyone know if herbal tea is okay to drink? I have a peppermint herbal tea (decaf) and it sounds delightful, but I have no clue if it's safe to drink. The only thing I can really drink right now is water, and it would be nice to have a little change. Thoughts?

Peppermint is fine if it's the only ingredient on the back, I try to stay away from herbal teas, but I have purchased pure peppermint tea which Google told me was safe


----------



## missfrick

CoffeePuffin said:


> I hate that I haven't been able to check in here much lately.
> 
> 12 weeks today, first scan tomorrow at 4pm. I'm really, really nervous. I'm convinced they'll tell me baby has no heartbeat or something. My nausea is easing off, which makes me worry more.

I'm sure everything will be fine! As you leave your first trimester, your placenta takes over and symptoms decrease, but I know it's still scary - I think we've all had our share of nerves. Fx for you!!!


----------



## Menelly

Just remember not to peppermint when breastfeeding! It'll dry up your breastmilk pretty fast.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Thanks everyone. I feel like I could be a spokesperson for dental fears now! :haha:


Question: I opted to have the NT testing done. I thought it was a 2 part thing: a blood test followed by a scan? But I am only scheduled for a scan?


----------



## crystal8

sn0wbunnie said:


> Thanks everyone. I feel like I could be a spokesperson for dental fears now! :haha:
> 
> 
> Question: I opted to have the NT testing done. I thought it was a 2 part thing: a blood test followed by a scan? But I am only scheduled for a scan?

Not sure how it works where you are, but in Ontario the NT scan is part 1 of the integrated prenatal testing they do. There are two parts of blood work that go with it. Then they take all the results and calculate your risk of certain genetic disorders. Did you sign up maybe just for the NT scan part and not the rest of it?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had my scan and blood test on the same day. Maybe that's what your office is doing? There's another blood test recommended to me in the second trimester, but that one will be done at the midwife's office, not the fancy genetic screening company's office.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I am having both my NT scan and blood test done tomorrow and I will get the results the following Friday when I next see my OB.

Here is the link to my Baking Soda Gender Prediction test, what do you think?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llnT7AjA4-o


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Peppermint is the only ingredient! So I can feel better about indulging in a cup of tea. :thumbup: thanks for the feedback!

Good luck at your scan tomorrow FoxyCleopatra! Hopefully you will get confirmation of singleton or multiples?


----------



## MrsKChicago

So, we stopped by my brother's shop again today, since it's near the midwife's office. Turns out I _can_ eat steak, it just has to be a really high quality steak, it has to have some seasoning beyond just salt, and it has to be cooked no more than medium. Breaking all the pregnancy meat rules, but since I know the source, I'm not too worried about food poisoning. And man, this ribeye is good....


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I am glad you got your steak fix MrsK! I am sure that a medium cooked steak won't hurt anything! 

Foxycleopatra- The video link didn't work for me. Did it fizz? I did the baking soda test a few weeks ago and got a bit of fizz.

Is anyone else really hoping for one gender over the other? I know it sounds terrible, because we love our babies no matter what, but I am really hoping for a boy this time. This is probably my last pregnancy, and my husband really wants a son, as do I. Regardless, we just want a healthy baby to love.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll be honest, I'm hoping for a girl. For some silly frilly dress reasons, but also for some actual valid reasons (for one, I suspect DH has mild aspergers, and there's a lot of evidence that there's a genetic link, and it's much more prevalent in boys, so I'd worry less about autism with a girl). And then we don't have to fight over boy names... I'd love a boy, too, of course, and it would be nice for my nephew to have another little boy to play with :) And teenage boys are less intimidating... And I tutor boys, so I'm a little more familiar with boys. But I was convinced at the start that it was a girl, and I'm still leaning towards that preference. DH just said he's interested in a 4D ultrasound, so if we're doing that anyway I may try to get one of the package deals with an early gender scan for me and the later 4D scan for him.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

no fizz at all. hubby is still convince (hoping) its a boy. I don't mind either way as I already have my 2 girls (though i wouldn't cry if he said girl tomorrow)

I will be getting a 3/4D scan done after 26 weeks as long as bubs doesn't engage super early.


----------



## chrislo4

12 weeks today!!!!! Scan on Friday! Will catch up on the thread properly later.


----------



## Rhio92

Hello :hi: I'm due march 17th with my 2nd baby :D xxx


----------



## Missbx

Got my 12 week scan in a few hours :) 

Lovely scan pictures ladies and good luck to those who have a scan coming up!


----------



## Loozle

Rhio92 said:


> Hello :hi: I'm due march 17th with my 2nd baby :D xxx

Welcome!

Good luck for your scan Missb!

So, today is my second day of waking up and not feeling like I need to be sick immediately! :happydance: I wasn't sick at all yesterday, I was convinced it was a one off! Fingers crossed this continues, because I really have had enough of being sick. I'll be back to doing school runs next week, and back to work the week after, so it would be amazing to not have to deal with sickness with all that too!


----------



## bucherwurm

13 weeks today! One more week until my next doctors appointment where I will hopefully finally hear the heartbeat and we can tell people.


----------



## Lil bean

Hey Ladies - I know I have been pretty quiet on here but I have been following as much on this thread as I can manage!

Is anyone having anxiety related to the 12 week scan? I just had mine yesterday. We heard the heartbeat again (it was 180bpm at about 8 weeks and 166bpm yesterday - the technician said thats normal that the heartbeat would slow down as the pregnancy progresses). We saw the baby moving not as much as before because the technician was trying to take all these pictures of the brain and the spine. We saw hands, legs, brain, spine, at least 4 fingers (she said the other one is probably curled in). The technician said the growth looked good. 

After the scan they took some blood for testing whether I am a carrier for chromosomal disorder I guess and it takes at least 7 - 10 days for the results and they wont contact us unless there is some concern. 

So everything looked good but I really wished she had just told me that everything is fine and nothing they can detect. I dont have a history of CSV - no immediate family on my side or my dh's. I almost feel like I didnt go for the scan then I wouldnt be thinking about it and wouldnt want to be reassured that it is fine. 

So now I just have to sit here and reassure myself and try not to stress - when I dont know how well they can even detect these kind of things. I dont know if I would ever do this again


----------



## crystal8

Lil bean said:


> Hey Ladies - I know I have been pretty quiet on here but I have been following as much on this thread as I can manage!
> 
> Is anyone having anxiety related to the 12 week scan? I just had mine yesterday. We heard the heartbeat again (it was 180bpm at about 8 weeks and 166bpm yesterday - the technician said thats normal that the heartbeat would slow down as the pregnancy progresses). We saw the baby moving not as much as before because the technician was trying to take all these pictures of the brain and the spine. We saw hands, legs, brain, spine, at least 4 fingers (she said the other one is probably curled in). The technician said the growth looked good.
> 
> After the scan they took some blood for testing whether I am a carrier for chromosomal disorder I guess and it takes at least 7 - 10 days for the results and they wont contact us unless there is some concern.
> 
> So everything looked good but I really wished she had just told me that everything is fine and nothing they can detect. I dont have a history of CSV - no immediate family on my side or my dh's. I almost feel like I didnt go for the scan then I wouldnt be thinking about it and wouldnt want to be reassured that it is fine.
> 
> So now I just have to sit here and reassure myself and try not to stress - when I dont know how well they can even detect these kind of things. I dont know if I would ever do this again

I know exactly what you mean. I had my scan yesterday. Tech said everything looked good. But then based on a distant relation they want to test us both for Tay Sachs! DH is sure his parents were tested years ago, so he isn't worried. But now I'm stressing that maybe they were wrong, or maybe my relative did have it and we just don't have any family history. I think as soon as they want to test for something we immediately start thinking "what if I'm that 1 in a whatever?" even if it's pretty obscure or rare.


----------



## HopefulInNL

So pregnancy brain definitely proved itself this morning! I was running late for work, so I was in a bit of a hurry. I started pulling out of the garage BEFORE the garage door was all the way open! I put a huge dent in the garage door and scratched up the whole back of my SUV! (Haven't told DH yet...I don't think he will be very pleased with me!) Then as I pulled out into the street, I looked at our house and realized I left the front door wide open (from when I let the dog out)...so I had to turn around go shut that! Ugh! I was 20 minutes late for work!

On a happy note, I am now 11 weeks and I found the heartbeat on my Doppler. Although it showed that the heart rate was a little low. Anyone else find that their at home Doppler shows a low rate?


----------



## Lil bean

crystal8 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I had my scan yesterday. Tech said everything looked good. But then based on a distant relation they want to test us both for Tay Sachs! DH is sure his parents were tested years ago, so he isn't worried. But now I'm stressing that maybe they were wrong, or maybe my relative did have it and we just don't have any family history. I think as soon as they want to test for something we immediately start thinking "what if I'm that 1 in a whatever?" even if it's pretty obscure or rare.


Oh that has to be nerve wrecking. All I can say is what my mom told me to just think positive and if you think positive only good things happen. I know its easier said then done..I know I am struggling with it but I kinda made a silly deal with the baby...I will try to worry less and be happy and positive and the baby has to stay healthy and happy. Hang in there..its better to test it and get it out of the way!


----------



## swampmaiden

Hopeful, that super sucks, although its pretty funny story.. just not when it happens to one personally. Hopefully the garage door can be banged back into shape cuz those things can get expensive. 
I've been noticing pregnancy brain a lot more too.. and I hear it only gets worse lol
good luck dealing with telling DH later on, hope he can try to understand!


----------



## hanni

Had my 13 week scan today. Absolutely amazing! Baby's measuring 5 days head so I'm due 27th of Feb. Still sticking in marshmallows though.
Was bouncing around on his legs and waving his hands & all I could do was laugh in amazement. (We think boy!) 
And how cute is baby's little foot & toes &#128522;

Just had to share! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-27 16.55.49.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 13









2014-08-27 17.04.21.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NellyLou

Oh my, no, that is not good! My pregnancy brain never went away last time...:winkwink:


----------



## NellyLou

So cute, hanni! It always amazes me how early they really look like babies!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, Hopeful! And everyone wonders why I don't want to learn to drive while pregnant....  My mind is a sieve right now. I'm not leaving doors open yet, but I can't remember anything. DH keeps getting annoyed at me repeating the same question 4 times in a row because I forgot that I asked already (to be fair, I'm pretty sure sometimes he gets distracted and just doesn't answer). 

Love seeing all the other scans! Our babies are getting so big! Since I fixed my trackers to be more accurate, I'm second trimester tomorrow. Can't believe it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Lil bean said:


> Hey Ladies - I know I have been pretty quiet on here but I have been following as much on this thread as I can manage!
> 
> Is anyone having anxiety related to the 12 week scan? I just had mine yesterday. We heard the heartbeat again (it was 180bpm at about 8 weeks and 166bpm yesterday - the technician said thats normal that the heartbeat would slow down as the pregnancy progresses). We saw the baby moving not as much as before because the technician was trying to take all these pictures of the brain and the spine. We saw hands, legs, brain, spine, at least 4 fingers (she said the other one is probably curled in). The technician said the growth looked good.
> 
> After the scan they took some blood for testing whether I am a carrier for chromosomal disorder I guess and it takes at least 7 - 10 days for the results and they wont contact us unless there is some concern.
> 
> So everything looked good but I really wished she had just told me that everything is fine and nothing they can detect. I dont have a history of CSV - no immediate family on my side or my dh's. I almost feel like I didnt go for the scan then I wouldnt be thinking about it and wouldnt want to be reassured that it is fine.
> 
> So now I just have to sit here and reassure myself and try not to stress - when I dont know how well they can even detect these kind of things. I dont know if I would ever do this again

The only thing they can tell you after the scan is what your NT measurement is, and whether baby had a nasal bone. NT measurement over 3mm is higher risk, and no nasal bone is high risk. If they didn't mention any problems there, you're in good shape! It's hard to wait for the blood tests, but the odds of you and your DH being carriers of the same thing are so low.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Is anyone doing a private gender scan? We're thinking about it. A couple years ago, DH was on the fence about even finding out the gender of future babies, but now that it's a reality, he's on my side and said it would be worth the money to find out a month early.


----------



## cmr01

MrsKChicago said:


> Is anyone doing a private gender scan? We're thinking about it. A couple years ago, DH was on the fence about even finding out the gender of future babies, but now that it's a reality, he's on my side and said it would be worth the money to find out a month early.

I think we are. Last time I went to my doctors they had signs up for regular gender scans $50 or 3d gender scans for $75 between 13w and 15w. I have another doctor appointment on friday so im going to double check and if so schedule one. I might be a week or two off on the weeks you can check but im all on board. Its super cheap so why not right?


----------



## cmr01

My son has preschool orientation today. I think I might cry. This is all happening so soon.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I think the ones we looked at were about $60, and they're mixed 2D and 3D and come with a variety of extras. Of course, the places with the best reviews are the places that are farthest from the house... I'm thinking it would be nice to get doublechecked, too, since we'd still ask at the anatomy scan. Less chance of a surprise at birth.


----------



## cmr01

Yeah for sure, it would also help with shopping too. I just want to get everything:) hubbys fam even freaked out and said hold on why are you guys buying all the big stuff ie: stroller, crib. It took me aback...nobody bought me that stuff with my first besides clothes and normal stuff.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I may register for some big things, but I plan on buying the crib and stroller. I wasn't too keen on the cribs at Target and Babies R Us, which seem like the most sensible places to register, and I'm hoping I can get a nicer stroller secondhand. That still leaves some bigger items to put on the registry, for people who like to spend more. 

We have friends with toddlers who want to hand stuff down to us, too. I know at least one friend is waiting to hear what we're having because she has a bunch of girl clothes that will get donated if they don't go to us. They have small house and a second baby due in mid-October, so I'm sure they want the space.


----------



## lsd2721

My mom has already told me she's buying the crib and my husband's parents said they want to buy us the pram. My dad (divorced parents) is going to be giving me a nice check to buy another one of our big ticketed items. Plus my sister who had a baby last year is giving us her baby bouncer and playmat. So we've already racked up a good bit! :)

We've been out looking at SUV's this week and will probably purchase one in the next couple of weeks! :) I have a little Honda civic and was wanting something a bit bigger for when the baby comes. :) Now if only someone would buy THAT for us we'd be set! haha.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! That would be a hell of a registry! Maybe I'll register for a minivan... ;)


----------



## lsd2721

Y'all might have already had this conversation but is anyone in maternity pants yet? I love my skinny jeans but by the end of the day I end up unbuttoning them because they're just so tight! Thinking about just jumping into maternity pants.


----------



## NellyLou

It's kind of nice being on my second since we already have everything... Just need a double stroller and clothes if it's a boy! I need to find out what it is so we can decorate his/her room though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm in maternity pants, but not maternity shorts. I had a few pairs of shorts in the back of a drawer from before I lost 40lbs, so those still fit just fine. None of my jeans fit once the bloating started, so I bought maternity jeans right away. I also have a few other pieces that work well already - a casual dress, and a stretchy casual skirt from Old Navy. I'm starting to look a little pregnant, so I doubt I could get away with some of my dresses with more fitted bodices, but I'm sure my pre-pregnancy empire waist dresses would be fine.


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, I am mostly in maternity pants! I am wearing regular pants today and am so uncomfortable! My maternity clothes are all fall/winter though, so they aren't overly comfortable when it's so hot outside.... but none of my shorts fit anymore either.


----------



## lsd2721

Yea, I am definitely ready for that gender scan! I've been wanting to go ahead and buy things but a lot of the stuff is either boy or girl stuff. Not much gender neutral stuff to choose from!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can't even buy the stuff that I want to be gender neutral, until I find out what's getting handed down. Don't get me wrong, I'm really glad we're getting stuff given to us, but it would be nice to go buy some things.


----------



## Missbx

Scan went well baby was being a pain kept rolling lol they put me forward to 12 weeks 5 days and due 6th march 

https://i57.tinypic.com/rw8ghv.jpg


----------



## NellyLou

Great Scan!


----------



## lsd2721

I love seeing all these scans! I'm ready for my 12 week scan! Two more weeks!~


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

haha i just found the most amazing pram, i wish i lived in the us because its alot dearer in the uk.

https://www.4momsuk.co.uk/origami.html


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my god, that's insane! My brother and SIL have a 4Moms swing and they love it, but that stroller is over the top! I don't know whether to laugh and mock it or go buy one.


----------



## lsd2721

Oh, My, GAWD! I must have one of those prams!!


----------



## ruthb

Hah awesome pram. Oh by the way can someone add me to the Facebook group.. All out in the open now!

[email protected]


----------



## NellyLou

Invited you Ruth! I just clued in that any of us can add people to the group, so if anyone else needs to be added, let us know :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> Invited you Ruth! I just clued in that any of us can add people to the group, so if anyone else needs to be added, let us know :)

Add me please [email protected]


----------



## swampmaiden

My heart is set on a BOB stroller.. now just gotta find a retailer thats the best deal because this stroller ain't cheap

https://www.bobgear.com/strollers/revolution-flex

Although I really liked the Origami except for the 4 wheel system. I like the manueverability of the 3 wheel stroller with the rotating front wheel.. but the odometer thing and the lights on it were pretty cool


----------



## ladybrown33

lsd2721 said:


> Y'all might have already had this conversation but is anyone in maternity pants yet? I love my skinny jeans but by the end of the day I end up unbuttoning them because they're just so tight! Thinking about just jumping into maternity pants.

I'm definitely in maternity pants for the same reason once I eat lunch they are squeezing me and my belly needs to be free!!


----------



## molly86

Can't believe some of you are in maternity clothes and I've still not even got a slight bump. Well I say that but I do think I'm looking a little "rounder". Dh doesn't think so though. Thinks I'm paranoid. Good to see everyone's scans are going well. I've got mine on Monday and can't wait!


----------



## NellyLou

mummy_smurf2b said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Invited you Ruth! I just clued in that any of us can add people to the group, so if anyone else needs to be added, let us know :)
> 
> Add me please [email protected]Click to expand...

Sorry, I will have to try tomorrow on a PC. The fb app doesn't allow adding people to groups by email for some reason.


----------



## NellyLou

molly86 said:


> Can't believe some of you are in maternity clothes and I've still not even got a slight bump. Well I say that but I do think I'm looking a little "rounder". Dh doesn't think so though. Thinks I'm paranoid. Good to see everyone's scans are going well. I've got mine on Monday and can't wait!

I think I was only around 15 weeks when my clothes started really getting tight last time. I compared my pics and I look like I did at 16 weeks already!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just invited mummy smurf to the Facebook group. Anybody else?

I had my first crazy hormone freakout today. Crying because I can't find maternity shorts I like. Glad nobody was here to witness my brief descent into insanity... :brat:


----------



## Loozle

NellyLou said:


> Invited you Ruth! I just clued in that any of us can add people to the group, so if anyone else needs to be added, let us know :)

Yes please! [email protected] :flower:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

molly86 said:


> Can't believe some of you are in maternity clothes and I've still not even got a slight bump. Well I say that but I do think I'm looking a little "rounder". Dh doesn't think so though. Thinks I'm paranoid. Good to see everyone's scans are going well. I've got mine on Monday and can't wait!

Same day as mine, I should measure at 12+1 Monday :D


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I am definitely in maternity pants! I am unmistakably pregnant right now. The dress I am wearing today makes me look closer to 6 months, but it so comfy that I don't care lol.


----------



## mummyconfused

Anyone want to take a guess of gender. Got some great pictures yesterday. Would love your options


----------



## mummyconfused

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...23-please-please-please-guess-scan-today.html

This is link. Please take a guess


----------



## Foxycleopatra

mummyconfused said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...23-please-please-please-guess-scan-today.html
> 
> This is link. Please take a guess

Going of the skull theory alone i guess GIRL!

My 12 week/NT scan is in 3.5 hours!!


----------



## DrMum

Good luck foxy! Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## curlykate

I have a confession to make...I haven't started wearing maternity pants yet, however I have broken out the "mom jeans"!!! :haha: :haha:
A few months ago, I picked up a bag of used clothes on a Mom and Baby site I'm on. One of the jeans was a pair of mom jeans.....higher waist, more roomy in the front, roomy ass, basically as un-sexy as a pair of jeans can get. I ended up sticking them in my closet, intending to make up a box of clothing to donate, and never did. Well, at the moment, they're the only jeans that fit! OH complained the other day when I put them on, but I seriously had no other pants that fit, other than my work pants, which are elastic waisted. :dohh: I think it might be time to go and purchase some maternity pants! I was trying to hold off as long as I could, but that's just not going to happen much longer. I have a bit of a bump forming, unfortunately it's mostly under my fat. :nope: Basically my uterus is right underneath it, but the way it's sitting at the moment, it's just pushed my fat out. Thankfully my work uniform covers it for the moment. I'm hoping to get more of a proper bump soon. 
I had my 12 week scan last Friday at 12 +5 and everything looked good. Apparently the baby wouldn't stay still for the tech to get her measurements. Then, by the time they called OH in and turned the screen for us to see, the baby had fallen asleep and wouldn't move! :dohh: We did see a strong heartbeat though, and we know that baby was moving around right before then. I just wish we could have seen it.
As for gender, I'm not-so-secretly hoping for a girl. We already have our boy, and we know that this will be our last baby (unless we have an oopsie in the future.) I would LOVE to have a little girl, but of course I will be just as happy with another boy.


----------



## DrMum

Curlykate your description of mom jeans has me in stitches!!! ( plus I'm currently sitting in something very similar....!)


----------



## missfrick

I requested to join the facebook group but it hasn't been approved yet. Name: Ariella Singer
[email protected]
Thanks.


Also, I had my first baby-sex dream last night (did that sound weird?) and I dreamed it was unmistakably a boy. I've been thinking "boy" from the start, and last night was the first time I have had any dream and it was boy... I wonder how often mother's intuition is right...


----------



## mummy3

Gorgeous scan pics:cloud9: Its moving so fast now! 

I'm not in maternity which hopefully will change soon! Got to go with whats comfortable:thumbup:

Good luck at your scan foxy!! 

I almost bought the origami stroller last time, the problem was its not really suitable for pre 6 months so went with the orbit instead and love it :) We'll do a double version I think. Need to get a new van too, have literally no seat for a baby now lol, hubby wants to get us a Chevrolet Tahoe so will likely do that after 20 weeks. 

Ahhh baby brain :rofl: don't think that ever comes back!

Been a crazy couple days here, mid 90s in temp and about a million school runs, then last night my kindergartener fell coming out the shower and needed a couple staples on the back of her head:nope: 

Mom jeans:haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Awww, poor kiddo! Hope she's feeling better now.


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugh I need a new vehicle too. I have a 2 door car.. definitely not gonna get a carseat in the back!! That's really one of the reason's we didn't get pregnant sooner! If only we could register for it! :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

We got our car in '09, and I made sure to get one we could manage a kid or two in. My mom helped us with the purchase, and I know she thought I was nuts, but guess who was right? She thought we were nuts for wanting a house with more than 2 bedrooms, too. Like, what, we're gonna replace our house and car every five years or something?


----------



## NellyLou

Curlykate, your mom jeans story is hillairious!

Missfrick, I had a very strong feeling I was having a girl from the very beginning with my dd, and I was right! I don't have a strong feeling this time. At first I thought boy, but now I am thinking girl. It doesn't matter to me at all though :)


----------



## NellyLou

Mummy3, your poor daughter! I hope she's doing ok!


----------



## mummy3

Anja's fine, she's enjoying showing them off to everyone:haha:

Would be really good if registering for a car was allowed:haha: I leave that to hubby, got to get the men involved :rofl:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Maternity pants are definitely more comfortable than mom jeans lol.

mummy3- I am glad to hear that she wasn't hurt too badly, although staples are pretty intense. Also, I have heard great things about the orbit, do you think it is it worth the money?

Registering for cars is too funny! That would be an awfully generous gift! Everyone thought I was crazy because I wanted to make sure that both mine and my husbands vehicles had at least 6 seats, just in case we had another set of twins. I definitely have a mom car, GMC Acadia, but I love it! So we are all set in that department. 

I have had a couple of people ask me if I have any intuition on gender, and I think it's so hard to differentiate between my intuition and desire. I feel like I am going to have a boy, but I think that is just because that's what we want. I always feel guilty when I have thoughts about a boy though, and try to counter my guilt with happy thoughts about another girl. Even the score? Idk, I read in one of my books that the baby can "tell" if they are the gender that was wanted when they are in the womb, and it makes me feel guilty. Maybe I am just crazy lol.


----------



## missfrick

The intuition thing is hard for me, because whenever I look at baby stuff I automatically gravitate towards girl stuff, and I've always thought my first would be a girl. Which is why it's kinda strange to me that I have such strong "boy" feelings since becoming pregnant. Also, we're not finding out, so who knows maybe my feelings will change. All our family is saying 'boy' to me, but you guys and my friends are all saying 'girl.' Only 2 trimesters left until we find out.

As for a car: DF has a leased Mini Cooper that won't expire until 9 months after the baby is born. I'm certainly not looking forward to stuffing a baby into seats in a 2-door car, but hopefully we get something like a Subaru when the lease expires with lots of extra space in it. I agree, there should be a way to register for a car!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm a peach!

I've had an inkling from the start that I'm having a girl, but that may just be because it's what I always imagined, and because I have a slight girl preference. We'll see if my motherly instinct is any good in a few weeks.


----------



## molly86

NellyLou said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe some of you are in maternity clothes and I've still not even got a slight bump. Well I say that but I do think I'm looking a little "rounder". Dh doesn't think so though. Thinks I'm paranoid. Good to see everyone's scans are going well. I've got mine on Monday and can't wait!
> 
> I think I was only around 15 weeks when my clothes started really getting tight last time. I compared my pics and I look like I did at 16 weeks already!Click to expand...

Well I'm only about 12 weeks so maybe it'll happen in a few more weeks then. Guess I should make the most of wearing my favourite clothes now! It's a shame I have to wear a uniform for work.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

12 week scan complete. Everything went perfect. Bubs is measuring perfect for dates. Was so crazy active. Heartbeat 178bpm. 

Anyone want to gender guess? Tech told us what he thinks (he was 100% right with Ziva) but I would love to hear your guesses.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I had my 12 week scan yesterday. I was so extremely nervous, had convinced myself that something would be wrong and they wouldn't find a heartbeat or would tell me I had imagined it all.. Well, almost instantly the sonographer told me not to worry, and showed me our strong little baby, wriggling around like a jumping bean. It was so amazing. I know I've already seen this sort of thing before with my other pregnancy, but there's still nothing like seeing your baby on that screen and the happiness and relief you feel. 

Measuring one day ahead of my calculations, so due date is now 9th March if someone can change it on the front page for me please. 

Here's a picture for you ladies. 

https://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s648/katiesummerslawrence/DSC_0694_zps0iko2ah3.jpg


----------



## Happenstance

Sorry, not had a chance to catch up on everyone's posts. Hope you're all doing well. 

Congrats on all the scans ladies - it's crazy how quickly these blobs become babies! Makes it all so real. Foxy, I don't see a nub in your pic so I'm going on my limited knowledge of skull theory and I'm guessing girl :pink: However, I'm rubbish at guessing and was totally wrong with DD!

Well, I'm 13 plus 4 today (got dated a day behind - due date now 2 March - could someone change my date please) and I'm positive I can feel baby moving already. I think I was almost 19 weeks before I felt DD. Am I crazy or is anyone else feeling movement?


----------



## NellyLou

Cute scans!

I also only know the nub theory so can't take an 'educated' guess... But I will guess boy just because!

Happenstance, I think I've been feeling my little one the last few days too. Very tiny little flutters. I can't wait for the big kicks again! The biggest thing I missed about pregnancy was being able to feel her move. It's amazing.


----------



## kealz

Me too Nelly Lou - after having ds, I kept having these 'movement' feelings. I think I will be more sensitive to it this time round. :)


----------



## NellyLou

kealz said:


> Me too Nelly Lou - after having ds, I kept having these 'movement' feelings. I think I will be more sensitive to it this time round. :)

Yes, I had those phantom movements too! So weird! I have to tell a somewhat funny story now... When I was about 8 months pregnant last time, I was in bed and my DD was sleeping I assume because she wasn't moving much. All of a sudden my husband farted and my daughter completely spazzed like she was very startled! I got kicked in the ribs and punched in the bladder. It was hillairious! And so cool that something outside could startle her so much!


----------



## kealz

Haha! Naughty daddy. :) Does she jump easily now? I find it fascinating that much of their personality is set before birth.


----------



## NellyLou

Yes! She is still very easily startled, like her Dad! They definitely have their personalities from the very beginning :)


----------



## BMcDonald89

I had my NT scan yesterday! Baby was moving so much it was hard for her to get the info she needed. It was wonderful to see my LO. Heart rate at 156. I have another scan on September 17th! I get to find out the gender!


----------



## kealz

NellyLou said:


> Yes! She is still very easily startled, like her Dad! They definitely have their personalities from the very beginning :)

Bless her, they really are little miracles. :)


----------



## kealz

BMcDonald89 said:


> I had my NT scan yesterday! Baby was moving so much it was hard for her to get the info she needed. It was wonderful to see my LO. Heart rate at 156. I have another scan on September 17th! I get to find out the gender!

Congrats on good scan! You got a piccy? :)


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Yay for all of the scans!

NellyLou, that is a cute story! Definitely one for the baby book.

Now that I have a date for my gender scan, I can't think about anything else. I am so anxious! My kids start kindergarten on Tuesday, so I am hoping that will distract me enough to make time fly.


----------



## mummy3

Morning guys! 

Gender guessing is fun, I'm going girl for mommyconfused and boy for foxy!:baby: See it be the other way round though:haha:

I'm convinced girl for me, find out any day!:happydance:

Nellylou :rofl: With my 3 year old, hubby shined a torch on my bump about 30 weeks and she went starfish:haha:

Alyssa, the orbit is worth every penny:thumbup: I've had a million strollers and this one is by far the best! 

Anja is doing good, she caught them a bit during hair brushing but all ok now! They're pretty hidden so shes having a hard time showing them off!

Beautiful scans guys:baby::cloud9:

Kindergarten is a good distraction, are they excited? Can you believe the cost of the school supplies?!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3237 (1).jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BMcDonald89

kealz said:


> BMcDonald89 said:
> 
> 
> I had my NT scan yesterday! Baby was moving so much it was hard for her to get the info she needed. It was wonderful to see my LO. Heart rate at 156. I have another scan on September 17th! I get to find out the gender!
> 
> Congrats on good scan! You got a piccy? :)Click to expand...

I will post shortly.


----------



## NellyLou

The starfish story is cute too, Mummy3! Might have to try that this time!

Does anyone else feel like they are crashing around 2pm every day. It just hits me every day at 2 and I barely feel like I can stay awake... I just want to put my head on my desk and sleep.:sleep:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I crashed around 2 or 3 every afternoon for weeks. No matter what time I got out of bed. Then again around 8. It's finally starting to pass and I don't feel so completely exhausted and useless all the time.


----------



## Bookity

missfrick, I've heard that having dreams about the baby's sex means they will actually be the OPPOSITE of what you dream.

I have two girls and yes I did dream about having boys. I had a boy dream before I even knew I was pregnant this time, so we'll see if I go 3 for 3 on that old wive's tale.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Bookity said:


> missfrick, I've heard that having dreams about the baby's sex means they will actually be the OPPOSITE of what you dream.
> 
> I have two girls and yes I did dream about having boys. I had a boy dream before I even knew I was pregnant this time, so we'll see if I go 3 for 3 on that old wive's tale.

I dreamed few week ago I'm gonna have a boy lol, October before il get my gender scan I think lol


----------



## missfrick

Aww look at all the beautiful scans!

This is my first and yesterday all afternoon I thought I was feeling flutters... then after dinner I had the worst upset stomach; so I guess it wasn't the baby after all lol!

I crash daily between 4 and 6pm and take a little nap... I feel bad DF comes home from work and I'm splayed out on the sofa or in the bed, but it's been my only symptom really, and I've yet to fully shake the exhaustion.

We bought DIY wedding invites today at lunch, and will try printing them tonight; hope we don't bugger them up too much lol! Also we have officially set a date, so I will be married November 2!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> Aww look at all the beautiful scans!
> 
> This is my first and yesterday all afternoon I thought I was feeling flutters... then after dinner I had the worst upset stomach; so I guess it wasn't the baby after all lol!
> 
> I crash daily between 4 and 6pm and take a little nap... I feel bad DF comes home from work and I'm splayed out on the sofa or in the bed, but it's been my only symptom really, and I've yet to fully shake the exhaustion.
> 
> We bought DIY wedding invites today at lunch, and will try printing them tonight; hope we don't bugger them up too much lol! Also we have officially set a date, so I will be married November 2!

That's awesome about setting a date, now you best get to work arranging everything it's not that far away hehe :D


----------



## ruthb

missfrick said:


> Aww look at all the beautiful scans!
> 
> This is my first and yesterday all afternoon I thought I was feeling flutters... then after dinner I had the worst upset stomach; so I guess it wasn't the baby after all lol!
> 
> I crash daily between 4 and 6pm and take a little nap... I feel bad DF comes home from work and I'm splayed out on the sofa or in the bed, but it's been my only symptom really, and I've yet to fully shake the exhaustion.
> 
> We bought DIY wedding invites today at lunch, and will try printing them tonight; hope we don't bugger them up too much lol! Also we have officially set a date, so I will be married November 2!

Exciting times, are you doing it this year? OH and I first met on Nov 3rd, he also proposed on that date last year and were planning on getting married on that date but not for at least two years! (I'm a student and easier to sort out finance if I'm not married!)


----------



## Bookity

Been puking all day ANC suddenly just REALLY WANT steak or beef stew or a really good roast. CARNIVORE.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you're feeling better soon! I just took a little nap and I really didn't want to wake up, but I have to go to mom's party tonight. I hear prime rib is on the menu, though! One of the only meats that sounds tasty, if I have it on the rarer side, and I trust my brother not to poison me. I might need a coffee on the way. Maybe I'll walk in with a coffee cup and watch my mom freak out because OMG pregnant women shouldn't have ANY caffeine ever!!! Those studies could be WRONG!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

The only thing they say about caffeine is it increases the chance of misscarriage althou unsure if there's any evidence of it? I didn't drink any less tea/coffee with DD n she's fine althou there's no history of loss in our family. :shrug:


----------



## MrsKChicago

There's a ton of research that shows that under 300mg a day is safe, and I keep it closer to 100/day. Occasionally I have a second, smaller coffee or a can of pop if I'm really tired. She got on my sister in law over one tiny cup of coffee because she's convinced that she knows better than science. I don't have to be as nice as sister in law, though...


----------



## swampmaiden

I havent had any baby gender dreams yet (baby 'sex' dreams does sound weird) but I have a feeling its going to be a girl. Plus my aunt claims shes psychic and says its going to be a girl too. in fact, everyone is hoping for a girl... so naturally its probably a boy lol

That fart story startling the baby.. that was pretty funny :lol:

Im usually an every-morning coffee drinker, and gave up the routine for the pregnancy.. BUT this morning I indulged in a nice strong cup of coffee.. and felt slightly guilty but seriously.. I don't think just ONE cup is going to harm anything... fx!

And yes, Im still dealing with extreme exhaustion too.. around 2ish and around 8ish also! I wonder if thats parallel with our natural biorhythms or with some kinda hormonal cycle because its about 430p here and I finally have to energy to fold laundry, check the forums and water the garden before I go back to couch potato land

Any one have any fun plans for the long holiday weekend.. at least here in USA?


----------



## curlykate

My exhaustion is finally starting to fade a bit. I still feel pretty tired throughout the day (especially by quitting time at 5!), but I've also noticed that I'm not as tired at bed time. I used to force myself to stay awake until LO went to bed, and then I crashed. Tonight he's already been in bed for over an hour, and I'm still up.
I haven't had any baby gender dreams yet, but I'm leaning towards girl. This pregnancy is so different from my boy pregnancy, however I know that's not necessarily an indicator of the opposite gender. Also, I'm not sure if that's my intuition, or if it's just because I'd prefer a girl this time. 
Bookity - I've been craving red meat like you wouldn't believe! I did my last pregnancy too. OH is getting sick of all the red meat we have been having. I just tell him to suck it up. If he doesn't want to eat it, he doesn't have to!!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

mummy3- They are very excited about starting Kindergarten! They have been counting down the days all week. We just had a meet and greet with their teacher today, which was fun.

Bookity- I have also heard about the gender dreams being the opposite. It will be interesting to see how many of us it is right for. So far, I don't think I have had any gender dreams. 

As for the exhaustion, it seems like I lose momentum around 3 or 4. I can't sleep if I take a nap though, so I usually just become a couch potato until I have to make dinner. 

Today was actually one of the first days that I haven't felt too "blah". And I had a pretty good supply of energy all throughout the day too, so hopefully that sticks around for a while. 

We don't have anything too fun planned for the weekend. My husbands shop is getting together for a farewell dinner for him on Saturday at Buffalo Wild Wings. That's probably the extent of our fun, because we have so many things that we need to get done. What about anyone else?


----------



## lsd2721

Well, if y'all are correct about dreams being the opposite, that means I'm having a boy!! Which I believe is what I am having! :)

This weekend we're going to a college football game. We plan on tailgating all day. Lots of food will be there so that has me all excited! Especially since I finally got some maternity pants today and started wearing them! So glad I decided to go ahead and do that!


----------



## MrsKChicago

swampmaiden said:


> And yes, Im still dealing with extreme exhaustion too.. around 2ish and around 8ish also! I wonder if thats parallel with our natural biorhythms or with some kinda hormonal cycle because its about 430p here and I finally have to energy to fold laundry, check the forums and water the garden before I go back to couch potato land.

Could be! My sleep rhythms have always been really weird, though, and they've only gotten weirder now that I can't take my melatonin. It's interesting because I start to really fade around 2 no matter what time I got up. Whether I dragged myself out of bed at 8am, or got to sleep in til 11, I'm exhausted at 2ish no matter what.


----------



## missfrick

I'm a peach! Officially stop taking my increased folic acid starting tomorrow (Friday) night. I can't believe there is something roughly the size of a peach inside of me - I remember when it was a poppy seed!

Tonight we fiddled around with the DIY invitations and they look pretty good. When the package is done I'll post a photo.

DF doesn't understand that I will need more than 3 maternity shirts for this pregnancy. I have 2 pairs of leggings and one of jeans and he says that's all I need. I have 4 tank tops and 2 t-shirts and one dress and apparently I'm set... :dohh: I don't know what I'm going to do now, but I guess I need to start asking friends for stuff they have - my cousin is supposed to bring me some stuff but I suspect she wore a L/XL during her pregnancies, and I am M in tops... but beggars can't be choosers I suppose.

Tomorrow I'm meeting DF at work and we are going to Harveys (which always upsets my stomach) because they have new fried pickles on the menu (so I'm willing to risk it!)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Men! You can't be expected to wear only three pairs of pants and three shirts for six months! Maybe you can find something cheaper on Craigslist or Ebay, or at thrift stores.


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> Men! You can't be expected to wear only three pairs of pants and three shirts for six months! Maybe you can find something cheaper on Craigslist or Ebay, or at thrift stores.

Yeah, I've been looking at the thrift shops, and I'm not opposed to buying stuff at WalMart... got 2 tanks and the dress at Target and it wasn't that cheap, but WalMart seems to be better prices. For him it's the idea of spending money on things I won't wear after 10 months or so, but we both agree we will have more than one kid, so it's kind of an investment really...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hell, my normal jeans don't always last nine months... I say if you can only have three outfits til March, he can only have three outfits til March! And he gets to do the laundry every three days.

If nothing else, you can sell stuff in good condition once you're done with kids. There's a good market for second-hand maternity, I think.


----------



## cmr01

Yay 2 days off in a row and 2nd dr appt tomorrow.


----------



## chrislo4

I still haven't gone back and looked at everyone's posts properly but I will do!! Got my 12 week scan this morning. Sooooo scared!


----------



## chrislo4

:shrug::shrug:


----------



## chimama

Its so nice to still be in bed and not bother getting up for work. My office gives today off as part of the long weekend so just want to rest and enjoy it as much as I can.

Congrats to all the ladies with beautiful scans! 

I have my gender/ anatomy scan scheduled for end of September so looking forward to that! I can't believe I'll be at that point already.


----------



## NellyLou

Harvey's has deep fried pickles!? What?! I hate Harvey's, but may be willing to try the pickles. Let me know how they are, Missfrick! I also think you should tell your DF that if he thinks you can survive a pregnancy with that many clothing items, he should narrow down his closet to the same number and see how he does :) You don't need a lot really, but I think you will probably need more than that.

We have a wedding to go to in Montreal this weekend! Fun, but I am at that stage between fitting in my normal clothes and maternity dresses being way too big. So I am praying that my dress will fit lol.


----------



## missfrick

NellyLou I hate Harveys too, and most people I know think I'm crazy... it's totally not my thing. Hopefully I find some options I like and can stomach.


----------



## NellyLou

I know! People at work go all the time, and never understand when I say I won't go there lol.


----------



## missfrick

Had some old blood (brown) again last night, we dtd Tuesday... Starting to think I need to not anymore until I see my doctor in 2 weeks... Poor DF I don't know how to break it to him... I'm just getting my libido back and now this.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, at least it's only two weeks, right? And you can do other things together... ;)

I was texting with SIL today because we're getting together to look over their baby stuff and see what we want and what they can sell or donate, and then we're going to do some shopping. We have to plan all our outings at this point around her pumping and nephew's naptimes. I mentioned that I'm happy to work around Baby H for now, until we have two little monkeys to plan around. I'm pretty sure once little Howard gets here, we'll just never see each other again


----------



## MrsKChicago

How's everyone feeling today? Hopefully nearing the "magical" second trimester is helping everyone who's been miserable.

My pelvic pain hasn't been too bad, but it'll get a good test shopping today. I'll be careful and we're not doing crazy shopping, but there's gonna be a little walking no matter what. I'm hoping that since the baby is lifting out of the pelvis, there will be less pressure throwing things out of whack. I'm also getting really tired again, but I think that's allergy season, not the pregnancy. I'm always miserable this time of year.


----------



## ladybrown33

NellyLou said:


> The starfish story is cute too, Mummy3! Might have to try that this time!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they are crashing around 2pm every day. It just hits me every day at 2 and I barely feel like I can stay awake... I just want to put my head on my desk and sleep.:sleep:

Yes 2pm every day I wish I could nap but I have to work.

As for the dreams I have had dreams of both sexes so I guess its all up in the air. 

In other news Bundle crossed it's legs and refused to budge at ultrasound appt yesterday so stubborn already, lol!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi all (I almost said "ladies", but hi to GFguy too!)

I have been trying to keep up but I have been home with my son this week trying to get him ready for his first week of school, so I haven't had a lot of spare time. He is very excited, just like your girls Alyssa! Luckily he still naps so I have been able to take a nap in the afternoons too. 

It is so nice to see so many people moving into second tri and all of the great scans. 

Missfrick- some spotting after bding is normal, it's because there is so much blood flow to that area and the cervix is sensitive. I totally understand the abstaining though! We haven't dtd in weeks, poor DH understands as I have a SCH and I don't want to go bumping stuff around until the next scan to see how it's doing. I'm sure your DF will understand; it's for the baby and your mental health!

MrsK- I hope you are planning a relaxing evening with your feet up! Have fun shopping.

Lucky you, Chimama!! I would love a day off... a proper day off! I will have to call in sick or something once DS has started school. Probably would sleep all day! :rofl: 

MissFrick & NellyLou- I haven't had Harvey's in a loooong time! I couldn't say if I like it or not. The one near us is attached to a Swiss Chalet, so I normally end up getting something from there instead. 

I missed something about names earlier in the week! I think DH and I have figured out names, but we won't be telling anyone (not you guys, I will probably tell you once we decide for sure). We don't want people's opinions to change our minds. We have been quite thorough with looking at it from different "angles". Our last name is Hug, so we have to take some extra consideration with initials and such. Amanda Hug wouldn't work (similar to a crank call on the Simpsons once, sounds like A man to hug). There are some others that don't work and initial combos can work out funny... but thanks to pregnancy brain I can't remember any others :dohh: 

I figured out another! HAHA! Hug is actually pronounce Who-g, so Cindy Lou Hug would be too Grinch Who Stole Christmas.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! That does sound like a hassle. Our last name starts with Kis (pronounced Kiss), but it goes on for a couple syllables after that, so I'm hoping it doesn't get in the way too much. I'm a little wary of Valentine Kis...... but all my friends assure me its ok. Kind of rules out giving the baby my middle name Rose, though!


----------



## missfrick

Harvey's deep fried pickles are the best thing on earth!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just had a scary moment. I was waiting for the bus and it's really hot. After standing there for ten minutes or so, I started feeling like I was going to throw up and pass out. I almost gave up and went home twice, and finally walked over to a bus stop with a bench. My feet feel huge, too. I think I'll skip the shopping if it doesn't cool off and see if DH can pick me up after work. Pretty sure I'll be ok once I'm inside.


----------



## molly86

MrsKChicago said:


> I just had a scary moment. I was waiting for the bus and it's really hot. After standing there for ten minutes or so, I started feeling like I was going to throw up and pass out. I almost gave up and went home twice, and finally walked over to a bus stop with a bench. My feet feel huge, too. I think I'll skip the shopping if it doesn't cool off and see if DH can pick me up after work. Pretty sure I'll be ok once I'm inside.

Oh no. Hope you feel better. I've always been prone to fainting so know how scary it can be. Make sure your not standing still too much. I know it's not always possible but try to keep moving rather than standing still. So when your waiting for the bus walk up and down.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I did feel better when I was walking to the stop with the bench. I'm almost to sister in law's now. Looking forward to sitting down with cold water and lunch.


----------



## ruthb

So happy! I was on a 12 month contract at work due to finish in 2 weeks, maternity allowance wouldn't have kicked in until Dec and I wasn't hopeful about finding a 2 month temp job so money was going to tight! I asked my boss the other day if he knew of any temp work going within the company (I couldn't stay on in my current role as I work with chemicals), I wasn't optimistic as I thought they were annoyed about me getting pregnant as it meant I couldn't do any of the work my role included, but got called in to the office today and they're going to extend for another 2 months as there's loads of office work I can apparently do! It'll be pretty dull but better than not working and having no money to do anything! Also means I'll qualify for full SMP so 90% of pay for first 6 weeks, then normal rate for the remaining time. So relieved!


----------



## kealz

Congrats ruthb! :) 

Hope you're getting some rest now mrsk! Take it easy. x


----------



## chimama

Congrats ruthb! Glad it worked out.

MrsKChicago - hope you're feeling better!


----------



## molly86

That's great news Ruthb. Congrats


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, Ruth!

Thanks, ladies. I'm feeling much better now. I got to SIL's and had some water and some lunch and relaxed in the air conditioning and I was fine. We even made it to the thrift store a couple blocks from her after I rested awhile. I felt a lot better going back out with someone there. I'm heading home now, and both bus stops are shaded with benches, and it's cooled off a bit, so I should be fine. She lives so close, it's usually walking distance, so it's really weird for me to have trouble getting there taking the lazy bus route! I'll definitely have to be more careful about the heat.


----------



## DrMum

Great news Ruth. The whole mat leave thing is such a headache I totally understand.

Hope you're feeling better mrsk? Scary stuff for sure. I find it so hard to remember to drink enough especially when it makes me pee like a racehorse!

Anyone doing any baby shopping this weekend? I just realised car seats apparently have an expiry date on them which seems a bit crazy. I don't want to eat it! So I need to dig out my baby seat and see what's on it as I've no idea if they last 1 year or 10 years - anyone know?


----------



## bucherwurm

Good to hear everyone is doing well for the most part. Good luck on the first day of school for the mommies that have that next week!

Not much going on over here. I'm counting down until my next appointment, which is Wednesday. I'm anxious to hear that heartbeat. As things keep going longer and not much is happening I'm not sure I believe I'm pregnant any more all the time. 
The only symptom I am having consistently is hip pain. It's mostly in my right hip, and can make it painful to walk. If I remember I will mention it next week. I'm planning on getting some sort of body pillow, hoping it will help at night.


----------



## MrsKChicago

DrMum said:


> Anyone doing any baby shopping this weekend? I just realised car seats apparently have an expiry date on them which seems a bit crazy. I don't want to eat it! So I need to dig out my baby seat and see what's on it as I've no idea if they last 1 year or 10 years - anyone know?

The padding in them breaks down over time, so it's important to keep them in date. I don't know how long they last, though. Probably a few years. Bike helmets expire too, FYI. 

I made it home in one piece. Ready for a nap...


----------



## Bookity

My car seat is good 6 years. Grateful I'll get to use it for the third kiddo. Though if it's a boy I might get a new one seeing as it's very pink, lol


----------



## DrMum

Anyone know where the expiry date is on a maxi cosi pebble. Even google isn't helping much.....


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

lilfooshfoosh- Starting kindergarten is so exciting and scary at the same time! Is this your first LO sending off to elementary? My girls did preschool, but it was only 2-3 times a week for 3 hours, so this will be much different.

I am 13 weeks today yay! That is second tri right? I have seen so many contradicting things. I used to think second tri was 12 weeks, but I have also seen 13 weeks and 14 weeks. 

I think my energy level is starting to come back to me! It could be because I have been going to bed earlier, or because I am getting over the fatigue stage. 

DrMum- I have no idea about the expiration. I wish I could help!

Congrats Ruthb! That will definitely be beneficial!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've heard everything from 12 weeks to 14 weeks. I went with 13 because it was the end of three solid months. It seems to be the standard in the US.


----------



## Teilana

This lime (okay pretty much plum, seeing as it's 11w6d that this picture was taken) is huge tonight!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chrislo4

Scan went really well. He/she wouldn't keep still for the sonographer to take measurements!! All perfect :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## chimama

Tellana - nice pic. The bump is definitely there.

chrislo4 - great scan picture! Always exciting when we see LO moving around.

AlyssaANDJosh - welcome to second trimester!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Over the last couple days, my breasts have been getting a little sore again, and I think they're growing. Booo. I don't want to keep buying new bras, the cheap ones don't work on me.


----------



## twinkie2

Happy 2nd tri Alyssa!! and happy 12 weeks officially Teilana (right there with you ;) )
Lovely scan pics everyone! I'm guessing I won't have any more scans til our gender scan near 20 weeks. Next appointment is next Friday, can't wait, I hope we can hear the heartbeat finally!

Quick question for everyone, DH doesn't want to talk about names til we know gender which drives me crazy, but of course I am still trying to find names I like. He dislikes almost all of them. I really love Elsie after my grandmother, of course he hates "old lady" names. I also liked Chelsea and he actually said it was okay, so here is the question, is changing the spelling to Chelsie sneaky so that I can still get my little Elsie in there?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think it might frustrate her, having to spell her name all the time. I hope you can find something you both love.


----------



## twinkie2

Good point MrsK, I never thought of that, I have a name that I have to constantly spell (you'd think it would have occurred to me because of that :dohh: ) and I know exactly how aggravating it can be, something to ponder!


----------



## MrsKChicago

What's everyone up to today? I'm watching my baby nephew for a few hours before I go do register duty at my brother's shop. I can't even handle how cute Baby H is, especially since he's in a good mood today. We're watching Michael Jackson videos. He's the world's biggest MJ fan. I'm pretty sure his first word will be Thriller ;)


----------



## curlykate

MrsK...I'm having the same problem with "the girls"! I noticed in the last week they started aching again, and now they're even bigger than they were a few weeks ago! I've had to move up a whole bra size in the last week alone, and they're still aching like they're getting bigger. Ihope they settle down soon, as I don't want to have to go and buy another bra until I'll need it later during nursing. 
I am so exhausted today! We were out late last night. We took LO to a demolition derby in the next town over, and didnt' get to bed until almost 11! Of course, LO was up by 7, so we're all a bit cranky and tired today.


----------



## frenchie35

For names, it's important to me that the spelling isn't an issue. I'd like the name we give to be a gift and not an inconvenience. I guess that's why I like simple names.

I noticed that the ducts high at the top of my breasts have been sore. DD accidentally elbowed me there and it sure did sting.

DD doesn't really like MJ's music yet, but will laugh like crazy if you imitate his signature "hee-hee!".


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I agree with not using to crazy a spelling on baby name. A girl in my daughters year is Naomi but spelt Nayoh'mee. My name is Tanya and even that can be hard to find on the mini license plate chart or the name cup/ pen/ placemats stands you see at some shops. Both of my girls have the correct spelling for their name but are rare names. 

I thought my boobs where easing off till DD sat on then yesterday while we were laying in bed. I almost threw her across the room it hurt so much 

*touch wood* but my morning sickness seems to be almost gone. Over the last few days it has been getting less and less, yesterday I didn't feel nauseas at all! I a actually starting to feel human again!

In other exciting news I have been feeling bubs for the last few days, it is the most magical and reassuring feeling in the world. Last time I had a anterior placenta so it was weeks still before I felt anything. This time my tech confirmed it is posterior!

Now I just need to get the motivation to get out of bed, it's only just past 8am Sunday here but between my bladder and my DD I never sleep past 8am.

I have my booking in appointment on Thursday then my first OB appointment on Friday. I should get my nt results


----------



## Bookity

OK ladies, I've got a request to make the facebook group secret so I will be doing that at this time tomorrow, if you would like to join please PM me your email address so I can send you an invite.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Our 30lb dog likes to sleep right between us at the head of the bed. She's training me to sleep on my left side, because whenever I sleep facing her she waits til I'm almost asleep and then out of nowhere she kicks me in the boob. Little brat...


----------



## Foxycleopatra

[email protected] 

Now that we have publicly announced I would love to join the fb group


----------



## Bookity

Who's getting relief from MS and who's not?

I'm in the still suffering group unfortunately!!


----------



## Teilana

Fortunately I didn't have much to start with, but what I did have is easing up :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I didn't get morning sickness, but the meat aversion is easing up. I still don't think I could sit down and eat a hamburger, and pork is less appealing, but the past week or two have been much better for chicken and steak.


----------



## missfrick

I didn't get morning sickness, but I'm finding I'm feeling sick if I eat too much (which is often an amount I could easily eat before). Also, since 12 weeks I have been having daily headaches... the things we do for babies huh!?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv not had mornin sickness yet but not counting my chickens yet as it only started about 18week with dd :p


----------



## frenchie35

I am definitely dealing with nausea. I'm starting to believe that the meds I'm taking for it aren't helping or maybe I've built up a tolerance. I'm thinking about doing an experiment and stop taking them to see if they may even be aggravating. I checked my pregnancy journal from last time, and it's about now or over the next week or two that things should be easing up, if I follow the same pattern as with DD. I still have gagging attacks where I just have to lie down or else I'd end up with my head in the toilet. I've been getting that more and more over the last couple of days. DH goes back to work this week, so FX that I can keep my stomach calm while taking care of and especially feeding DD. I hope most of you are doing much better!


----------



## Loozle

I had 2 days of relief from the sickness before it came back with a vengeance. I was really hoping that it was going to be the end of it, unfortunately it's likely that I'll suffer with it until the baby is born, as I did with both of my boys. 
So, oh and I were talking last night and he really doesn't want to find out what we're having this time. I got my way with ds1 and ds2, so I think that as this is our last, I should maybe let him get his way this time. We discussed me finding out and him not but have agreed that it wouldn't work because I would end up slipping up and telling him accidentally. Is there anyone on here that stayed team yellow in previous pregnancies? Or are planning to this time? I just need to hear other peoples reasons for staying team yellow I guess. We have a scan booked for 3 weeks time when we were going to find out the gender, we will still have the scan anyway because oh hasn't been to any of the scans yet as he's had to work. I'd also love to see baby again of course!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm planning in on findin out the gender at my 20week scan, cnt wait iv Been itchin to buy baby stuff but waitin to find gender first. My oh originally said he wouldn't want to know the gender but all that's changed with recent events that mean he won't be at either of the scans sadly. Its my 12wk scan tomorrow can't wait :D


----------



## hanni

I haven't had morning sickness as such, but I've had such bad indigestion it makes me sick and it's getting worse. I don't mind it as much though as it's not a nausea type sickness, i'm just horrendously sick all of a sudden and then it settles. Oh the joys &#128551;


----------



## bucherwurm

I haven't had much sickness, never got physically sick. I'm hoping I won't get a surprise and it comes when no one really expects it.


----------



## curlykate

My MS is definitely easing up. The only time I feel sick now is if my stomach is empty and I don't get food into it fast enough, or if I eat way too much (which I do, because I'm so ridiculously hungry all the time now!) So I tend to eat fast, and then miss that fine line between still hungry/stuffed too full. I'm trying to slow down when I eat so I don't have that problem. It's not working too well. :haha:
I can't believe I'm a lemon today! Despite feeling like time has been going way too slow, the second tri and week 14 just kind of snuck up on me! Last pregnancy, I found out at 12 weeks I had a MMC, and ended up with an emergency D&C at 13 weeks, so passing both of those numbers and making it to 14 weeks feels amazing!
My tiredness is easing up just a bit as well. Although I did sleep in until 10 this morning, as OH is out and my MIL had LO for the night. It was amazing to get 12 hours sleep like that, and I know it won't likely happen again for a long time! I woke up refreshed and ready to tackle my to-do list. So far I've eaten breakfast, and checked in here. :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

My nausea has definitely eased up. Like Hanni, I have really bad indigestion, but I have learned different ways to handle it better, so I am feeling better on that front too. My energy level has been substantially improved over the last few days! Which is perfect timing because I have a ton of things to do in September.


----------



## missfrick

I need to start exercising and making healthier food choices...my "cute" bump is really just all squishy and I realized the 10lbs I've gained is not baby in any way... I'm feeling pretty down about it today actually. I'm still pretty tired all the time too which doesn't help because I'm not that motivated to eat healthy or exercise, but I bought prenatal dvds and only did them once. I know pregnancy is supposed to be a time to indulge a little (obviously not too much) and enjoy our body changes, but it's hard for me, seeing as how I was always kinda chubby and had to work very hard to stay at a healthy weight... Anyone else having weight fears/body image issues while preggs?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm feeling pretty good about myself for now, but I'm definitely worried about the future. I don't want to go off the rails and gain a million pounds. I'm a little worried about judgement because the extra weight I was already carrying makes me look further along than I am. Half of me wants to embrace the pregnant look and the other half wants to hide it til my size better matches my week.


----------



## DrMum

Hey everyone! Just checking in to say hello. Glad we've got some feeling better :)

Mrsk - embrace the bump!! Look pregnant, look gorgeous and enjoy every minute. Have photos taken to remember how great you look. No pregnant woman ever believes how good they look until they are holding the baby looking at pictures thinking "damn, I was hot when I was pregnant". This I truly believe!!

(Steps down off soap box) oh and can someone say that back to me in a week or so please when I believe I am the size of the moon...? Thanks girls.

Otherwise not much new this end. Being in week 14 already is pretty surreal. How fast this pregnancy is going blows my mind. My previous pregnancies have lasted foreeeeever.

Have restful Labor Day weekends everyone. Back to school on Tuesday and back to the mayhem of lost lunch boxes and odd socks :) gosh I love it though!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Is 11 weeks too early to be feeling round ligament pain? I remember the feeling with my son & this is definitely it!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

My MS has all but gone but in it's place I have killer indigestion!

I am excited I just booked a private 3D gender scan for Saturday 27th Sept!! cannot wait to see if baby really is a girl like the u/s tech said?!?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Foxycleopatra said:


> My MS has all but gone but in it's place I have killer indigestion!
> 
> I am excited I just booked a private 3D gender scan for Saturday 27th Sept!! cannot wait to see if baby really is a girl like the u/s tech said?!?

Exciting! We're probably going to schedule one mid-September. Looks like I can do it any time after the 11th.


Sn0wbunnie, I don't know for sure that it's round ligament pain because this is my first, but I've had what I assume is round ligament pain now and then, when I sneeze or cough in the wrong position. It makes sense to me that it would come up sooner in a second pregnancy.

DrMum, I'm definitely embracing it! I just wish it was more bump and less fat.


----------



## NellyLou

My MS is as bad as ever if not worse! I have been losing whole meals approximately every other day. I can not wait for it to go away! It's definitely worse this time.

I don't think it's too early for round ligament pain. I am getting pains for sure. Everything happens so much earlier for subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## bucherwurm

This is my first and I think I've been feeling ligament pains for a few weeks. I thought it was way too early, but everything I've read says that's it. It's really painful for a few seconds and goes away, coughing sometimes, sneezing, moving the wrong way or getting up too fast. It's painful, but makes me feel good that baby must be growing.


----------



## swampmaiden

Ive been getting headaches too :(
And I know theyre pregnancy related because normally I rarely have headaches. 
Nausea mild, but definitely still a presence... 
And exhaustion is still kicking my butt ... Im really really really looking forward to 2nd tri when things supposedly improve ;)


----------



## chimama

curlykate & DrMum - glad we all made it to lemon!

Sn0wbunnie - definitely round ligament pain. I felt it too by then and this is my first.

swampmaiden - still feel tired as well. Looking forward to the much talked about energy in second trimester. 

Is anyone else having issues sleeping on their side? I woke up like 6 times last night from trying to turn from my back to my side.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Alyssa- it is the first day of normal school for my first child! he did go to a Montessori school this past year though, so he is definitely prepared. he is going to an all day french school, so we wanted to make sure he was ahead of the curriculum so he could focus more on the new language, he only knows a few french words (colours, numbers, alphabet, etc) but he is super smart so we think he will pick it up quickly.

My name is uncommon and my parents used a proper spelling but not for english, so I always have to spell my name. I don't mind now but when I was a kid I remember looking at those name plates and stuff longingly...my parents wouldn't have bought it for me anyway but it bothered me that my name was never there, not even spelled differently. I love my name though.

With our DS my DH needed time to come around to the name we picked. I would bring it up every month or so after giving a bunch of other names he didn't like until one day he said "oh, that sounds nice." I think hearing it a number of times but spread out made a difference, he sort of grew more accustomed to hearing it and it became more appealing.


----------



## curlykate

I've been feeling round ligament pain for quite a few weeks already, and by what you ladies are describing, you are as well. I makes sense that you're feeling it this early, as there's a lot of stretching going on in there as bubs grows!
chimama-my sleep issues aren't just from my back to my side, it's whenever I roll over to any position! I'm constantly waking up, and then as soon as I'm awake, I have to get up and pee. It's getting really annoying!
My LO is starting kindergarten this year, but thankfully I still have another week to get used to the idea as he doesn't start until the 10th. I'm going to be an emotional wreck when I put him on that school bus.....
As for names, we haven't talked too much about it yet. I know it's going to cause an argument, and there's no point until we know ifwe are arguing ocean boys names or girls names. Oh really wanted LO to have a "D" names, as OH wanted them to have the same initials. I have him that. Now he automatically thinks that LO2 is going to is going to have a "D" name as well, but I've informed him that I want them to have a "K" name after me. He's acting like a child who's been denied candy, so I dropped it for now. I WILL get my way tho. Lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, that's just not fair, Kate! If he gets the first one initialed after him, of course you get the second one initialed after you if you want! Geez, didn't his parents teach him to share?? 

Today was my first sleep in and do nothing day for days. I was really looking forward to rolling out of bed at 10:30 at the earliest. Instead, I woke up at 8:15 with a bad headache. I'm not thrilled. I hope this is just a random headache and not one of those common second trimester headaches I hear some women get. I can't handle headaches all the time. They almost sound worse than nausea to me.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I need to do something nice for the ladies DH works with. He's one of the only guys in the practice, and he's witnessed a few pregnancies at work now. I gotta say, those ladies have him _really_ well trained! He doesn't always intuitively understand how to handle emotional stuff and other people not feeling well and so on, but he has been on top of things this pregnancy. I've been very pleasantly surprised. 

We had a goal today after a busy weekend that we weren't going to leave the limits of our property for anything less than our house being on fire. It turned out he had a petsitting job that ended later than he though, so he had to run out and walk a dog, but otherwise the relaxing all day rule was still in place. I mentioned before he left that I had a sweet tooth and was thinking about seeing if we had what I needed to make a cake later, and he surprised me by coming home with half a dozen donuts so I could take care of the sweet tooth while keeping my butt parked on the couch. I honestly haven't had a really rough pregnancy, but between him and my brother I'm being totally spoiled. Maybe I'll bake them all a cake ;)


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

LilFooshFoosh- My girls went to a Montessori for about 6 months too. I really liked it, but we moved and I stopped working, so I had to take them somewhere cheaper. Learning French in school sounds like a great way for him to learn a second language! 

I have also been having round ligament pains for a few weeks. They showed up the first time at 8 weeks when I was just walking at the gym. Now it really only happens if I sneeze or roll over to fast. 

I get random headaches too, and I am also the type of person who never got them before pregnancy. I didn't get them with my girls, so it is definitely different.

MrsK- A lazy day sounds fantastic! I would say that I would try that today, but I have laundry to do and I have to get my kids stuff ready for their big day tomorrow. I am jealous of your sweet tooth too! This baby doesn't let me eat anything sweet, which conflicts with everything I have ever known.


----------



## molly86

Hi ladies. Glad the symptoms are easing for some of you. I'm still suffering with morning sickness. But must admit is better than it has been. I had my scan today which was great. I found it amazing to actually see my baby. It was measuring at 13 weeks 4 days. So can I have my due date changed on the front page please? Now due 5th march.


----------



## kealz

Congrats on good scan, Molly! :) 

I have my 1st (12wk) scan in the morning - nervous and excited! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to the 5th of March club, Molly :D

Alyssa, I'm enjoying it while I can, but I still can't totally kick this headache. The constant sweet tooth is a new one for me, I've always had a salty tooth.


----------



## Millhaven

Has the FB group gone missing or is it just hidden?


----------



## molly86

We've decided on a boys name but not a girls we thought we had. But then my sister in law picked our girls name for her baby girl due in 2 weeks. I'm hoping she changes her mind at the last minute! But she seems to be certain


----------



## MrsKChicago

Millhaven said:


> Has the FB group gone missing or is it just hidden?

It's hidden now. I think you can still be added via email.


----------



## mummy3

Hey guys, just checking in, its hard to keep up sometimes!

Hope everyones doing well? 

Sickness is still bad here but I'd say its improving some, only throwing up once or twice a day now. Lets hope its gone for all of us soon!

On the other end so to speak, is anyone getting constipation?:blush: I'm trying everything to help!! 

Lilfoosh, my hubby went to a French day school, he was fluent within 6-8 months and its come in useful for him :) I put mine in the local school though, 2 of mine have autism and required the intensive programs (my 3 1/2 year old is in a fulltime one on one class!) and the school is in one of the best districts in the country:thumbup: They're learning Spanish from our nanny too, its important to us to have a second language.

Those with bumps, truly embrace them:cloud9: I don't have mine yet, my boys I had massive bumps and gained like 80lbs lol the girls a lot less:shrug: My last son, I gained about 75lb and he was only 4lb and 2 months early :rofl: It was bedrest and glazed donut craving..

MrsK your day sounds perfect, enjoy all the spoiling:cloud9:

Names are a touchy one here, I often get told my kids names are too crazy :/ They're real names with a lot of meaning but when we emigrated they became odd lol. My son is Ruaridh and my youngest girl is Eilidh for example and I was at school with a fair few (I'm from the north of Scotland) but they get murdered here until people get used to them. :coffee:

SPD is hitting a lot of people? :hugs:

Might have missed it but any new cravings? 

Headaches are not fun either :/

Anyone have a scan this week? I have one on Thursday and then the Friday after and the Thursday after that :O Still waiting on the panorama results too:coffee:


----------



## DrMum

Mummy3- I LOVE your kids names! Ruaridh is on our boys short list for this one :) I went to school with an Eilidh and had forgotten all about that name and seeing it now again I remember how lovely it is. Gosh maybe I'm homesick for Scotland or something....!

So I've just eaten an entire bag of jelly beans in one go. And not the small bags either. What a fatty pants I am!! I tell you what though. They were great !! :haha:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hey all, can I ask a huge favour. My sis has entered bump of the month competition and needs as Many ppl as possible to click her picture and like it. It's the pic of her daughter kissing her bump. I would appreciate it, thanks.

https://m.facebook.com/PitterPatterBabyGifts/albums/324698904367883/


----------



## mayacat

Just found this topic now :) Due date so far is March 31st, so right on the edge between March and April! We'll see where it looks at the first ultrasound :)


----------



## mummy3

Drmum, I think maybe it is a homesick thing:winkwink: Since I had Eilidh, there's another among our group of extended friends! Our Ruaridh goes by nickname of 'roar' its a great name. Our baby is Alasdhair :baby: What other Scottish names are on your list?

Jelly beans:blush: I have a 4lb tub from Costco next to me at all times, this however is not just a pregnancy thing! If you go to Costco, these are jelly belly type and very good value!

mummy_smurf, I went to the page and liked it:flower:


----------



## mummy3

Drmum, one other thing with Eilidh, when she was in NICU, we had to keep telling them it wasn't said 'eye-lid' :dohh: Because yeah that's what you would call your daughter:dohh:

Welcome mayacat! When is your ultrasound?:baby:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mummy3 said:


> Drmum, I think maybe it is a homesick thing:winkwink: Since I had Eilidh, there's another among our group of extended friends! Our Ruaridh goes by nickname of 'roar' its a great name. Our baby is Alasdhair :baby: What other Scottish names are on your list?
> 
> Jelly beans:blush: I have a 4lb tub from Costco next to me at all times, this however is not just a pregnancy thing! If you go to Costco, these are jelly belly type and very good value!
> 
> mummy_smurf, I went to the page and liked it:flower:

Yay thanks millions



mayacat said:


> Just found this topic now :) Due date so far is March 31st, so right on the edge between March and April! We'll see where it looks at the first ultrasound :)

Welcome :D 

I had my first scan today, I was disappointed with the quality of pic it was no where near as good as my scan with DD that pic was so clear I was amazed, il upload the pics tomorrow n show the difference. Baby was bein cheeky monkey stickin his/her tongue out at us hehe. It seems he/she also likes my belly button lol so I know where to look for heartbeat now haha. They was also being naughty makin it hard for them to get measurements, they had to tell me to lie on my side which wasn't helping either. The nuchual thing came back as normal and they took some blood to test. I am low risk for everything up tto now with good iron levels so that's good. Anyway I'm gonna ring and book the 20wk scan tomorrow and I feel I will pay for a scan at some point depending on date of gender scan. I'm gonna try make the pics more visable tomorrow on paint shop pro then il post them :D


----------



## DrMum

mummy3 said:


> Drmum, one other thing with Eilidh, when she was in NICU, we had to keep telling them it wasn't said 'eye-lid' :dohh: Because yeah that's what you would call your baby:

Crikey I never ever imagined eye-lid!! Isn't it had trying to think of the way another culture would say or shorten a name!!

I will SO be checking out costco for jelly Beans - thanks :)


----------



## curlykate

mummy3 said:


> Drmum, I think maybe it is a homesick thing:winkwink: Since I had Eilidh, there's another among our group of extended friends! Our Ruaridh goes by nickname of 'roar' its a great name. Our baby is Alasdhair :baby: What other Scottish names are on your list?
> 
> Jelly beans:blush: I have a 4lb tub from Costco next to me at all times, this however is not just a pregnancy thing! If you go to Costco, these are jelly belly type and very good value!
> 
> mummy_smurf, I went to the page and liked it:flower:

Okay, I would totally be one of the people butchering your children's names. As a Canadian who lives in a small town, I've never come across Scottish names like those. How do you pronounce them?


----------



## DrMum

Kate, ruraidh is said "rory" and Eilidh is "ay-lie" but I have also heard people say "Ee-lie" :)


----------



## NellyLou

Same as Curlykate haha, but thanks drmum! Now that I know the pronunciations, I think they are lovely!


----------



## NellyLou

I am so embarrassed to say I probably would have said 'eyelid' if I didn't ask first!


----------



## DrMum

NellyLou said:


> I am so embarrassed to say I probably would have said 'eyelid' if I didn't ask first!

Love your honesty! To be fair we don't make it easy! The only ones I think are even harder to work out phonetically are some welsh names. DH is welsh and really likes some of their traditional names - I struggle to spell them...!


----------



## chimama

Welcome mayacat! When are you having the scan?


----------



## Millhaven

MrsKChicago said:


> Millhaven said:
> 
> 
> Has the FB group gone missing or is it just hidden?
> 
> It's hidden now. I think you can still be added via email.Click to expand...

Oh, ok. :) Who do I send a PM to?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Millhaven said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millhaven said:
> 
> 
> Has the FB group gone missing or is it just hidden?
> 
> It's hidden now. I think you can still be added via email.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, ok. :) Who do I send a PM to?Click to expand...

You can send one to me, and I'll add you. Or I'm sure Bookity would do it since she started the group.


I woke up today with zero pelvic pain! Woohoo! We're going to Ikea, so that may not last. I doubt we'll buy any baby things, but I'm looking forward to taking a look while we're there and seeing what DH thinks of cribs. I'm afraid we'll totally disagree on furniture, but he got to pick the ugly dressers in our bedroom, so it's my turn ;)


----------



## ladybrown33

I used to be a workaholic, but since I've been pregnant I wish we could afford for me to be a stay at home mom. Funny how my life perspective has changed now that I am becoming a parent.


----------



## lsd2721

MrsK, my husband and I are like polar opposites when it comes to taste in furniture. It is SO hard for us to pick things out! LOL The only way we will buy things is if we both like it. He has a very modern taste and I have a very eclictic/shabby chic/antique taste. Good thing is that my husband seems to like most cribs, so it won't actually be that hard! haha

I am so excited b/c tomorrow I will be a lime! haha!! Plus it will mark one week til my 12 week appointment. Not sure if they will do a scan this time since they did one last time?! They don't normally do a scan that early at 8 weeks but since I had a miscarriage before he wanted me to feel at ease. So not sure if they will do one again, but I sure hope so! DH is going with me again! He seems very adamant about going with me to every appointment which is very nice.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay lime! The only scan I had around 12 weeks is the NT scan, which was optional. Has your doctor talked to you about it?


----------



## missfrick

Talk about bloat letdown! I had the most upset stomach last night (both ends were "hot", thank goodness DF can deal with that sort of thing he was so helpful) and I seriously don't think I have much of a bump now, even though I felt huge the past couple weeks... LOL I guess constipation can really make you look different.


----------



## cmr01

So I have a question for yall....yeaterday when I was shopping my cart got snagged on something and stopped abruptly cause the handle to hit the top of my belly pretty hard. I didnt think anything of it until later on that night and today when my belly where the cart had hit became tender to the touch. Im not bleeding nor do I have a bruise but should I call my doctor anyway? Not sure if that sounds like a petty question to ask my doctor. My belly is just really tender to the touch


----------



## Mya209

Can I join the Facebook group as I've announced now and it might be easier to follow!? Can someone PM me as I don't know how to do that either lol!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

CMR if it was the top of your belly, there is no bleeding and you aren't cramping then it is probably fine. But since you are worried maybe just give them a call anyway. I don't imagine that they would tell you to come in but it would put your mind at ease.

ETA: when I was 7 months preggo with my DS someone violently pushed my cart handle into my stomach, besides having a sore throat from screaming at them for several minutes, both baby and I were fine.


----------



## cmr01

Thanks, im not so much worried since baby is so small. But wanted to get opinions. Thanks!


----------



## mummy3

Yeah the pronounciations can be interesting. Eilidh is Aylee and Ruaridh is hard to explain without hearing it Rue-er-ee where the first 2 blend together. He goes made if you do it the rory way :argh: both are the same meaning, Rory is the English version. His is usually butchered to 'ru ad ee' 

Mummysmurf, I'm sorry the pics were not so clear :( Sounds like everything went well though!!:baby:

MrsK, Ikea is a black hole for backache and pelvic pain.. I need to go there too but trying to put it off lol, will say, their black Friday sales are seriously good so if you can wait till then it'll save alot:thumbup: Hubby and I are fighting over cars now:wacko:

lsd, I hope you get a scan! 

Miss frick that sounds painful:hugs: Constipation can make you look and feel not very nice!

cmr, I'd say the risk of harm to baby is very small but worth a call even to give reassurance:hugs: If you have a sch? Then a call is a good idea. My big bleed with my last son was trigged by a similar thing, my older boy slammed the cart into my stomach in the middle of vons, but I had a known huge hematoma so different circumstances.

Ladybrown is there anyway you can work at home to be a SAHM?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

so iv finally had time to try make the scan pic better although cnt say it worked too well  

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/stickingtongueout_zps8d8da633.jpg

if you look closely, little monkey is sticking their tongue out at us. he/she was very stuborn and obsessed with my belly button haha.

i did also do a picture to compare babys 12week scan with my daughters. Daughters was done at 11+5 and this baby done at 12+1. The pictures really dont compare.

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/babynbeth-12week_zps8948d150.jpg

sadly its not clear enough for any gender guesses. The bottom pic is this baby


----------



## swampmaiden

curlykate said:


> Oh really wanted LO to have a "D" names, as OH wanted them to have the same initials. I have him that. Now he automatically thinks that LO2 is going to is going to have a "D" name as well, but I've informed him that I want them to have a "K" name after me. He's acting like a child who's been denied candy, so I dropped it for now. I WILL get my way tho. Lol

That is so funny, I hope you get YOUR way lol

So my emotions/hormones seem to have kicked up a notch. My neighbor parked their giant SUV in our spot on the curb, even tho they have a two car drive-way and we don't.. so now I had to park half a block down the street. We always park in that spot, so they KNOW thats where we put our car. Why can't they just park in their stupid driveway? It pisses me off so bad, Im still stewing over it! Not sure whether to laugh or cry about it

And its been so hot here, all I wanna do is be lazy and drink icy cold beverages... finally have a couple days off after working an insane holiday weekend here. I was like a zombie at work, I was so beat. So now its Netflix time!!! :)


----------



## bucherwurm

mummy smurf, the picture isn't the best, but you can still tell it's baby!


----------



## mummy3

Mummysmurf, so cute! Its a bit blurry but can still make things out:baby: I'm guessing girl!! Baby is at your belly button? I have my old Doppler and have attempted a go even though its nigh on impossible for me to find a heartbeat ever. Well I think I 'may' have heard one but its way to the right of my c section scar, literally where scar meets leg:wacko: Thinking this might not be baby then? My own heartrate is still in range for a fetal HR so that's not helpful. Bethany's pic is so clear! Were they done at the same place? Lovely name btw

Swampmaiden it is minging hot :( It says mid 80's for here in north county but its def way hotter than that. You guys have a heatwave too? My hubby says we're in for a hot winter too:nope: Gotta love the Santa Ana winds!! That is seriously out of order from your neighbours, are you on good terms to go over and have a word? Although they must be aware of their driveway and your spot:growlmad: Maybe they're expecting company? Either way not on!! Enjoy your cold drink and netflix:hugs:

Curlykate, I hope you get your way! Although cutting it down to D or K names makes name finding a bit easier ;):haha:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mummy3 said:


> Mummysmurf, so cute! Its a bit blurry but can still make things out:baby: I'm guessing girl!! Baby is at your belly button? I have my old Doppler and have attempted a go even though its nigh on impossible for me to find a heartbeat ever. Well I think I 'may' have heard one but its way to the right of my c section scar, literally where scar meets leg:wacko: Thinking this might not be baby then? My own heartrate is still in range for a fetal HR so that's not helpful. Bethany's pic is so clear! Were they done at the same place? Lovely name btw
> 
> Swampmaiden it is minging hot :( It says mid 80's for here in north county but its def way hotter than that. You guys have a heatwave too? My hubby says we're in for a hot winter too:nope: Gotta love the Santa Ana winds!! That is seriously out of order from your neighbours, are you on good terms to go over and have a word? Although they must be aware of their driveway and your spot:growlmad: Maybe they're expecting company? Either way not on!! Enjoy your cold drink and netflix:hugs:
> 
> Curlykate, I hope you get your way! Although cutting it down to D or K names makes name finding a bit easier ;):haha:

Nope they wasn't done at same place as we lived in a different town called Wigan with her, this one was done at preston. I booked my 20week one at a different hospital so hopefully better results for it (28th oct) it's day after I get back off holiday to Portugal lol I'm hoping to book a private scan at 18week for gender purposes. Iv not tried my Doppler now for about a week as I too couldn't find it but I never tried higher up so guess that's why. With me seing heartbeat at scan yesterday I just don't feel the need to try just yet although maybe it would be good just to try it.
Has anyone any good tips for spots? I'm getting them just about every where :( so annoying

What does everyone's worst symptom of pregnancy? For me it's waking up in the middle of the night to walk to toilette zombiefied lol I really hate waking to go in the middle of the night it has to be the worst symptom.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My worst symptom is definitely the pelvic pain. It makes it so hard to get around and be as active as I used to be. I'm definitely sore now after Ikea. I'll pay for this tomorrow!

Luckily, his favorite Ikea crib is the same as mine. They have such small selection, he may still prefer something else from a different store. And he doesn't like white because it scuffs easily. I say anything you put in a little kid's room is going to get scuffed, so we might as well get the pretty version ;)


----------



## DrMum

You're way braver than me mrs k! IKEA makes me mad within a couple of seconds of setting foot in there! Honestly that place just brings out the worst in me!

Mummy3 I feel like such a failure as a fellow scot for writing the English "rory" not the "ru-eh-ree"!! So sorry for that! My helpfulness got away with me! Clearly it's been too long since I've been back!

Swampmaiden hope your headaches are feeling better? 

Gosh I can't remember who else I was going to ask about now... I think baby brain is kicking in..... Everyone else...how are you?!


----------



## mummy3

Mummysmurf, I hope its a lot better at the new hospital:thumbup: 

Spots, I want to say pop them but don't think that helps much!

Zombified isn't fun but I'd say nausea/constipation tie here!

MrsK, I hope its not too bad tomorrow:hugs: Very true, things don't last that long around kids:haha:

Bit early but we made candy corn cupcakes today, now just waiting on the pumpkin stuff to come out to satisfy cravings there:coffee:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just got a surprise ultrasound bill that can't even be paid online. You sneak up on me with a $150 bill, a month after the ultrasound, give me ten days to pay it, and you want a damn CHECK? Who the hell under the age of 50 keeps checks around anymore??


----------



## swampmaiden

mummy_smurf2b said:


> What does everyone's worst symptom of pregnancy? For me it's waking up in the middle of the night to walk to toilette zombiefied lol I really hate waking to go in the middle of the night it has to be the worst symptom.

I have to agree on the zombie walks to the bathroom several times a night, as well as the light, restless sleep in the middle of the night only to be passed out stone cold right around the time the alarm goes off..

Headache has been improving, thanks for asking :)

One weird symptom I have has been really strong BO that smells way different than my regular BO.. my deodorant has barely been helping and as soon as my pit hair grows in just a millimeter, the smell skyrockets.. its getting embarrassing. Supposedly its from changing hormones, cuz I swear I shower and soap every day lol

MrsK.. thats one reason I hate hospitals.. all the surprise bills. That super sucks they are charging you like that.. crooks!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I'm not thrilled. I'm not completely shocked because the paperwork said something about possibly being billed from two different groups, and it was showing on my insurance website as a "you may owe" amount, but given that they specifically called me before the ultrasound to say "Hey, just so you know, you'll have to pay $xxx at the appointment and it'll apply to your deductible, instead of insurance paying this up front," they could have mentioned "Oh, and by the way, you may get another big bill a month later." Why would you mention the one charge and not the other?

I'm probably going to meet my deductible anyway, so this is just another dent in it, but I'm really annoyed that I can't even pay this stupid thing online. It's 2014!! I had to order checks, because I'm sure they'll nail me again for the 20 week scan...


----------



## NellyLou

While I HATE getting up to pee multiple times in the middle of the night, My worst symptom is definitely morning sickness! Although last time I had pregnancy rhinitis (runny nose like I had a cold for 30 weeks!), and I would much rather have random morning sickness than that. At least I can somewhat control the nausea by snacking. Hopefully now that we are starting to hit tri 2, we will start having less bad symptoms!


----------



## mummy3

That's just mean to drop a bill like that with no alternative ways of paying:nope:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I'm really annoyed. I could also mail them my credit card number, but that just doesn't seem secure in something that's clearly a bill payment. I wish they could just get their act together and charge me the whole thing at the time of the appointment. I know not everyone can pay it all upfront, but at least give me the chance if I'm gonna have to pay it anyway. And now I'm gonna have to keep an eye on my insurance and make sure it goes towards my deductible. All for the "doctor" portion of an ultrasound where no doctor was even involved, and they didn't even bother to send the results to my midwife.... Grrr....


----------



## curlykate

That's really frustrating, MrsK. I'd be super annoyed if they did that to me! You can't expect to get it paid in a timely manner if you're not going to give acceptable options for payment!
My worst pregnancy symptom so far has to be the tiredness. I was exhausted by the end of the work day today, despit getting to sleep in a few minutes later than before. (my shift has been pushed ahead by an hour). Everything else I can deal with, but walking around like a zombie all day is just horrible!


----------



## Bookity

Nausea is hands down the worst thing I've had to deal with in this or any of my pregnancies. Exhaustion isn't great, but nausea is worse. Need to call the nurse tomorrow and seek other options for medication. This is awful!


----------



## frenchie35

My nausea has definitely been the worst part of this pregnancy. It's especially the case this time around since it started at 5 weeks and still hasn't let up. I seem to have glimmering hopeful moments of feeling mostly normal, followed by a toothbrushing that knocks me on my backside. I have 5 days of anti-nausea meds left and I'd love to be at the point of going without them. Eating often helps, but what can you eat when nothing sounds good?


----------



## bucherwurm

I have an appointment in less than an hour. I'm supposed to be hearing the heartbeat today. I'm just so nervous that something will be wrong. There will be so much relief after if I get to hear it as planned.


----------



## NellyLou

Good Luck Bucherwurm! I am sure you will hear that amazing little heartbeat :)


----------



## bucherwurm

Back from my appointment, relaxing for a few minutes at home before I have to go to work.
I got to hear baby! I was worried at first, she couldn't find it. Found the placenta right away, and that was quite loud. She had to look around for a few minutes to find baby, but she did. A quiet little beating heart. I can't believe it. I think she said the rate was 144.
They have the midwives fax number and are sending everything there for my appointment next week. I also got papers for my 20 week ultrasound. I haven't booked it yet, but probably be the last week of September or first week of October!
Now that I've heard the heartbeat we can officially tell people!


----------



## NellyLou

That's great, Bucherwurm!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Wonderful news Bucherwurm! I'm sure you are on cloud 9.

For the getting up in the middle of the night thing, try limiting your liquid intake after 6 PM and if it is possible don't turn on any lights. I had such a hard time with nightly wake ups with my first pregnancy but I found those 2 things helped. 

I felt not entirely exhausted yesterday! So I tried to make dinner and I don't know what possessed me to do it but I made tacos...:sick: the smell of the ground beef cooking was disgusting. I even knew that it was one of my aversions, so I guess my brain just turned off. Luckily DH got home shortly after I put it in the pan so I was able to get out of the stink cloud.


----------



## NellyLou

LilFooshFoosh said:


> For the getting up in the middle of the night thing, try limiting your liquid intake after 6 PM and if it is possible don't turn on any lights. I had such a hard time with nightly wake ups with my first pregnancy but I found those 2 things helped.

So true about the lights! After I had my first, I learned how important it is to keep lights off lol. We just have a dim night light in our washroom. It's a good idea to keep the lights off when the little one arrives too so they learn when it is night time and daytime.


----------



## ladybrown33

Ladybrown is there anyway you can work at home to be a SAHM?[/QUOTE]

I am working towards that right now but we will see what happens


----------



## MrsKChicago

I was just talking to DH yesterday about getting a nightlight for the master bathroom. Our bedroom isn't super dark (one of the joys of city life), so there's usually just enough ambient light in the bathroom if I leave the door open, but if DH is still awake, I'd really prefer to keep it closed! Keeping the lights off really helps me get back to sleep. 

Bucherwurm, so glad you got to hear the heartbeat! Is this the first time? I would have lost my mind waiting til 14 weeks! How did mothers do this 100 years ago?? I wonder if mothers 100 years from now will wonder how we managed with only ultrasounds and doppler.

I'm not suffering too much from all the walking at Ikea yesterday, thankfully. I was worried I'd have really set myself back, but I'm doing pretty good. I feel a little more confident that I can go out and do things without paying for them for weeks.


----------



## lsd2721

Mrs K, to answer your question from yesterday, my doctor never mentioned NRT scanning but did mention AFP testing. Said it was optional. Other than that the only questions I had last time were is this baby really in there or am I miscarrying. So, I was just excited to leave knowing my little one's heartbeat was there and that the chance of miscarriage went down! This time I have a LOT more questions!

The only horrible symptom I am having now is the fact that I am CRAVING sweet tarts and I couldn't find them at the grocery store OR at the gas station I went to this afternoon. I ended up getting sweet tart chewables but that is not the same. LOL I guess this is a pretty good horrible symptom. 

Since I am a first time mom I am just now starting to realize holy crap, we're having a baby, and I need to prepare. I just went to the goodwill store and bought quite a few baby books. One including baby names since hubby and I are having difficulty on boy names. But like, a baby rocker, pack and play, baby carrier thing, stroller travel system, cribs, blankets, bottles, breast pumps, etc. Plus all the different choices in each category, which one to buy! I mean list just goes on and on and on. I mean how many clothes do I get for newborns and 0-3 months?! Babies born in March so will he/she need a jacket? Husband says wait til after the shower my sister is going to throw me to start buying stuff, but I am NOT a last minute kind of gal! I don't want to be running around like a chicken with it's head cut off getting last minute stuff in February. 

Sorry for the rant. I am starting to panic JUST a little. lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm a little freaked out about it all, too. I plan to buy all the furniture myself anyway, and probably the stroller (because I want to find one used if I can). I know I'm getting some things handed down. I'm going to try not to buy anything that doesn't make me go "OMG I need that!!!" before the shower, though, so I don't end up with nothing on the registry, or with 600 newborn onesies ;) If you're stressing, make sure you have the bare minimum to get by with a newborn, and get the rest after the shower.

I have no idea on how much of anything to buy. They say not to buy a lot of newborn stuff, but I don't want to have to do laundry every day because baby spit up on all her clothes, you know? Do babies run big or small in either of your families? That might give you an idea of what size baby you'll have.

Check your insurance, too. I was just reading that US insurance companies have to cover the cost of a breast pump now. You'd just need to get a prescription for one from your doctor.


----------



## lsd2721

MrsK, I have definitely heard that about the breast pumps, but apparently, depending on your insurance they will only pay for manual breast pumps, not the regular automatic ones. That's just here in Mississippi at least, not sure about the rest of the states.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that's a shame! I know a lot of states are not doing so good a job at implementing the new laws :(


----------



## sn0wbunnie

If any of you ladies love nail polish (like me!) you should check out the company called Knocked Up Nails. I make videos on YouTube & companies send me free products all the time & they reached out to me & sent me a few polishes. Their polishes are all 5-free maternity safe! Super cool. Plus the name is cute! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

sn0wbunnie said:


> If any of you ladies love nail polish (like me!) you should check out the company called Knocked Up Nails. I make videos on YouTube & companies send me free products all the time & they reached out to me & sent me a few polishes. Their polishes are all 5-free maternity safe! Super cool. Plus the name is cute! :)

Do they last pretty well? I've been making sure to use at least 3-free polish (I don't have any 4 or 5-free), and I wouldn't mind buying some 5-free, but my nails chip basically instantly.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

MrsKChicago said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> If any of you ladies love nail polish (like me!) you should check out the company called Knocked Up Nails. I make videos on YouTube & companies send me free products all the time & they reached out to me & sent me a few polishes. Their polishes are all 5-free maternity safe! Super cool. Plus the name is cute! :)
> 
> Do they last pretty well? I've been making sure to use at least 3-free polish (I don't have any 4 or 5-free), and I wouldn't mind buying some 5-free, but my nails chip basically instantly.Click to expand...

Yes they do! I'm a nail polish fanatic. I've tried literally every brand & this brand is one of my favorites now! They are on the pricier side, $10 per bottle... but you get what you pay for!


----------



## mummy3

Bucherwurm, that's brilliant:happydance: Have fun announcing!!

Sorry theres still a lot of nausea :( I cant imagine going without the meds!

Ladybrown, I hope it works out so you can stay home:thumbup:

Baby buying is so confusing! Esp the first time! I would at least have some newborn or even preemie ready just incase baby is on the smaller side. My last 2 haven't got into newborn until about 4 months at least.

MrsK, that's good you didn't have to pay for the IKEA outing:thumbup:

I finally got my tooth letter sorted with the OB so can get that fixed:happydance: We also got our panorama results!!!! Baby came back low risk for everything:happydance: and I was totally right about gender (after 5 kids I guess its easy lol) 

We're TEAM PINK :happydance::cloud9::pink:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ahhh! Congrats! Girls rule :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I started a middle names list on Evernote, since we don't have any in mind. I mentioned to DH that I'd started one since we didn't really have any middle names, and he responded with "we don't?" I wonder what he thought we were naming the kid?? I bet I could just tell him "We agreed on MrsKs Favorite, remember?" right now and he'd just go along with it...


----------



## sn0wbunnie

What is this panorama test & how do I get it done?!


----------



## mummy3

MrsK this means you decide then make out to him that it had been decided all along lol. What do you have in mind for middle names?

SnOwbunnie, its none invasive prenatal genetic testing. This is the first time my OB has suggested it, they have to order the test. Usually its for over 35 and known history of chromosomal issues. I am 31 (next month lol) and do have a genetic condition but it wouldn't be picked up by this so not relevant, I just told the OB I felt something wasn't right and she suggested it, so worth an ask:thumbup:


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy3 said:


> MrsK this means you decide then make out to him that it had been decided all along lol. What do you have in mind for middle names?

Haha! It's tempting, but sadly, I think he was just distracted. 

We're both Lithuanian, so I'm toying with the idea of Lithuanian middle names, but a lot of them are pretty unapproachable for Americans. I've liked Ruta for awhile (it's Lithuanian for the plant rue, which is a national symbol of Lithuania), and I just came across Rozalija (Lithuanian version of Rosalia). My middle name is Rose, and I like the idea of passing that on in some way, but Valentine Rose is just cruel  My "normal" girl list at the moment is Helena, Avis, Thea, and Rue, but I know he doesn't like Avis. I don't have really strong feelings about any of those names, though.

Boy names are all over the place. I'm still hoping to get him away from Vincent as a first name, in which case we'd probably use it as a middle. I'm trying to tempt him with Vincentas, which is probably actually what his grandfather was born as. Also on the Lithuanian side, I like the sound of Augustas, Jonas (would be pronounced Yonas, I believe), and Leonas. I also like Edward (which honors a few people who we actually know/knew, as opposed to grandpa Vincent who was practically a stranger), David (I just like it), William (my maiden name was Williams, and when I changed it, I reserved the right to use William as a boy's middle if I wanted), and on the crazy side of things, Peregrine and Roland, both of which are guilty pleasure names that I wouldn't dare use for the first name.


----------



## bucherwurm

Yay for our first girl! Can't wait until we learn what more of our babies will be.

It was the first time I heard the heartbeat. I was going crazy. My blood pressure was even higher than normal. Glad that's over. I'm looking forward to next time, now!

I have started a "wishlist" on baby's r us with a few varieties of things I want, for bigger purchases like crib and travel system. We are planning on redoing the room for baby, which involves gutting it and getting new insulation and drywall, so we can't go too crazy on baby stuff, especially until we have a room put together.


----------



## DentDoc16

Mummy3- Congrats on it being a girl! =D


----------



## missfrick

Wow our first girl, so exciting! It's kinda crazy you found out this early! Also, I'm staying team yellow, but sometimes I wonder why I'm doing it lol.

And yay for baby shopping... I can't wait to start figuring out a registry, I think we are going to get a lot of stuff (infant bucket seats and vibrating chairs) from DFs friends who have all had babies already. Borrowing stuff we can't use for long will definitely be beneficial, but we will buy stuff like a stroller, crib (one that converts to a toddler bed), change table, and car seat (once the baby is out of a bucket).

Does anyone else have cystic acne right now? I am usually on meds for my skin, and had to stop as soon as BFP. My skin was acting up a lot, but smaller pimples, but now I have giant cysts all over my chin and they are creeping onto my cheeks and forehead. I don't know what to do since I can't use any harsh meds, but I would love my skin to be cleared up for my wedding. I have gotten a few face things from Lush and am taking care to wash twice a day, but any other advice would be great.


----------



## Teilana

I think baby was going through a huge growth spurt today... It felt like EVERYTHING was being pushed out of the way! Seems to have stopped for now thankfully.


----------



## DrMum

Congrats mummy3!! Now you get to choose more cute Gaelic girlie names :) 

It's exciting now we are getting to the gender stage! Feels very real suddenly. Who will be finding out next? I have my next scan a week in Monday and hope to know then.


----------



## Menelly

I had my Panorama test done last week, so hopefully I'll know gender by next week. YAY!

My little girl starts preschool tomorrow. /sob She's getting so big!


----------



## Bookity

I won't know til sometime in October. Going to be a bummer being one of the last to know!!


----------



## Teilana

We find out October 17 as long as baby cooperates :)

Also here's a bump shot I took today. It's kinda at a weird angle cause I wasn't using a mirror :) and my phone is being dumb and rotated the picture... I'll fix it tomorrow 

EDIT: Fixed Picture :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-03 23.51.57.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## chrislo4

.


----------



## frenchie35

I thought that a panorama test only used a blood sample from the mother to test for her genetic markers? Is it taken from the placenta, so that's how they can know the sex of the baby? In any case, I added a :pink: for you, mummy3 and some :yellow: for those of you who are team yellow. Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## chimama

frenchie - the panaroma only uses maternal blood but some genetic markers that they check for in the blood are tied to gender so they can tell.

I have my gender scan scheduled at the end of the month.


----------



## chimama

Just saw this promo in the February thread for cute baby leggings https://www.babyleggings.com/. You can get 5 free baby leggings and only pay for shipping. 

You can use the promo code: family2014
For those in Canada you can also use the promo code: 4MYBABYCA

I ordered 7 pairs and it took off $50 for the promo code and only paid $2.00 for each additional pair instead of $10.00. so I ended up paying $17.99 in total (including shipping cost).


----------



## CoffeePuffin

With my wedding so close, I haven't been able to get on here. Things are just so hectic. I GET MARRIED IN 2 DAYS!!!!!! 

Glad I can eat properly again. Have a few aversions and still feel slightly sick all the time though. But it's getting so much better. 

I just need to find some energy from somewhere.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

CoffeePuffin said:


> With my wedding so close, I haven't been able to get on here. Things are just so hectic. I GET MARRIED IN 2 DAYS!!!!!!
> 
> Glad I can eat properly again. Have a few aversions and still feel slightly sick all the time though. But it's getting so much better.
> 
> I just need to find some energy from somewhere.

Good luck for the wedding :D


----------



## Missbx

I'm 14 weeks tomorrow seems to have started to go fast now family and friends know :) hopefully find out the Gender 17th October x


----------



## lsd2721

So my 12 week appointment is on Wednesday and I am starting to worry a bit. I have no reason for it really. I just keep thinking what if there is no heartbeat. Even though there was a heartbeat at last appointment and the miscarriage rate goes down to 5%. I still worry. I know it's a bit silly since there are no bad signs.


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck at your appointment, ISD!

And congrats on the baby girl Mummy3! You have probably mentioned this already, but how many girls and how many boys do you already have? I can't wait 6 more weeks to find out who is in there! I think girl for me as well.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay for starting to find out genders! I am still undecided as to whether we will find out or not. We found out the last 2 times, and with our history we really just want to make it to term and have a take home baby. On the other hand, I *hate* surprises and I am a planner, so it may kill me to not find out...

lsd, I think that happens to all of us. I remember being completely oblivious to potential problems with DS but I still had minor panic attacks as we got closer to appointments as I would all of a sudden worry something was wrong. We love our bubbas so much already it would be really hard to get bad news. Chances are though that everything will be completely fine and you will come away more excited than before. 

Also, for clothes & accessories, if you know anyone who has had a baby recently they will probably be grateful to let you borrow some of their stuff! That is what happens here anyway, you announce and then people try giving you stuff to clear up space. And people tend to give clothes at showers (in addition to their actual 'gift') because they just thought it was too cute to pass up. 

If anyone is hard up for stuff I'm sure I could mail some to ya! LOL I have a dresser full of neutral clothes from newborn to 12 months and about 4 boxes of stuff that I haven't even gone through yet. We lent out all of our boys clothes and got back at least twice as much.

MrsK, my dad's side is Lithuanian. I was wondering if you were when you mentionned before picking a Lithuanian name... not a very well known country, although with the basketball team and guys going pro it is becoming more well known. Jonas is pronounced Yonus. :flower:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

sorry for wall of text :rofl:


----------



## Littlechimpma

mummy3 said:


> Bucherwurm, that's brilliant:happydance: Have fun announcing!!
> 
> Sorry theres still a lot of nausea :( I cant imagine going without the meds!
> 
> Ladybrown, I hope it works out so you can stay home:thumbup:
> 
> Baby buying is so confusing! Esp the first time! I would at least have some newborn or even preemie ready just incase baby is on the smaller side. My last 2 haven't got into newborn until about 4 months at least.
> 
> MrsK, that's good you didn't have to pay for the IKEA outing:thumbup:
> 
> I finally got my tooth letter sorted with the OB so can get that fixed:happydance: We also got our panorama results!!!! Baby came back low risk for everything:happydance: and I was totally right about gender (after 5 kids I guess its easy lol)
> 
> We're TEAM PINK :happydance::cloud9::pink:

 
How fantastic that you know you're team pink already! How exciting! So glad to hear that everything is low risk too! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Beautiful bump, Teilana!

CoffeePuffin, 2 days! So exciting! Congratulations! 



LilFooshFoosh said:


> MrsK, my dad's side is Lithuanian. I was wondering if you were when you mentionned before picking a Lithuanian name... not a very well known country, although with the basketball team and guys going pro it is becoming more well known. Jonas is pronounced Yonus. :flower:

I'm Lithuanian on my mother's side (mostly Irish on my father's, but he died when I was young and his family is across the country, so I got the Lithuanian side more, culturally), and DH's mother is Lithuanian and his father is half Lithuanian. I think it's pretty funny that in a big city like Chicago, I found another Lithuanian! I couldn't marry someone who didn't appreciate sauerkraut and kugelis... Of course, we're both a couple generations in, so we're basically American, with some special holiday foods. I think it's pretty funny that when I got married, I actually picked up a more accurate last name ;)


----------



## NellyLou

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Also, for clothes & accessories, if you know anyone who has had a baby recently they will probably be grateful to let you borrow some of their stuff! That is what happens here anyway, you announce and then people try giving you stuff to clear up space. And people tend to give clothes at showers (in addition to their actual 'gift') because they just thought it was too cute to pass up.
> :flower:

Yes! It is really handy if you know someone who has had a baby about a year before you and doesn't plan on another for a year. A friend of mine and I are on opposite years for babies and we share the bassinette, exersaucers etc. It's very helpful because it's not fun finding places to store that stuff between babies either :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm Lithuanian on my mother's side (mostly Irish on my father's, but he died when I was young and his family is across the country, so I got the Lithuanian side more, culturally), and DH's mother is Lithuanian and his father is half Lithuanian. I think it's pretty funny that in a big city like Chicago, I found another Lithuanian! I couldn't marry someone who didn't appreciate sauerkraut and kugelis... Of course, we're both a couple generations in, so we're basically American, with some special holiday foods. I think it's pretty funny that when I got married, I actually picked up a more accurate last name ;)

My DH is swiss/italian, so he had no idea what he was in for! lol The first time he had kugelis blew his mind. He said he had no idea potatoes could taste like that (he especially likes frying slices of leftover in butter the next day). My dad's side of the family all lives within a 10 minute drive of each other, so a lot of our family functions involve that side.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mmmm, kugelis.... As soon as it gets cold enough to want to spend that much time in the kitchen, I'm gonna pretend to have a Massive Pregnancy Craving and see if DH will make me some. I think I need to surprise him with one of the cool Lithuanian potato graters.

Since I hit some weird temperature shift last week and I'm finally starting to understand what everyone always said about pregnant women being so hot all the time (I'm perpetually cold usually), I'm actually kind of almost looking forward to fall. Nice crisp days, and we can make kugelis and bacon buns!


----------



## DrMum

Good luck for the wedding coffee puffin and good luck for the scan lsd!

Menelly sounds like you will be the next to know gender for sure - exciting stuff!

I've started with these crazy headaches the last few days. Nothing seems to shift them at all - fluids, sleep, Tylenol... Anyone got any suggestions I'm starting to feel a bit desperate!


----------



## DrMum

Lilfooshfoosh and mrs k ... I just had to google what a kugelis was... That sounds like one tasty treat!! 

Mrs k did you check out walmart for shorts in the end? Hope you got some :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DrMum, I've been getting terrible headaches as well, my doc said it is probably from the increased blood volume. I don't remember it with my others, but nothing is working for me either. I just end up lying down. If I get up too fast or go up the stairs too fast it gets really bad. I don't have any suggestions, but would love to hear them if someone else has any!


----------



## MrsKChicago

DrMum said:


> Lilfooshfoosh and mrs k ... I just had to google what a kugelis was... That sounds like one tasty treat!!
> 
> Mrs k did you check out walmart for shorts in the end? Hope you got some :)

It's a pain to make, but it's delicious!

A friend of mine suggested Kohls, and I ordered both of their longer styles, and they came yesterday. Miracle of miracles, they both work! I'm resisting the urge to order six more pairs - I really don't need more than 2 pairs of maternity shorts for a week long cruise. I never would have thought of Kohls, I'm so glad she suggested it. Ordered a few other things, including two cute tunic tops that have to go back because they're totally see-through. How does that kind of stuff even get made? Who sat down and approved a transparent shirt??? It's so frustrating. If I'm wearing a tank top, it's because it's hot, and I don't want to wear six layers!


I wish I had some headache help suggestions. I've gotten a few, but usually having something to eat and a Tylenol gets rid of them. They say that there are some vision changes in pregnancy, and I do wonder if maybe that's a factor. I got a lot of bad headaches before I started wearing glasses. I should try to find out if the vision changes are consistent through pregnancy or if your eyes are changing all the time. The books all say to just deal with it because it'll go back to normal, but it would be worth the $100 for me to have the right glasses for the pregnancy if I knew they'd last til the end.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hey all, have any of u ever been for a gender scan @ 16week? I found one for £40 and would love to book one. I would be 16week in just over 3week , but how reliable is it because I don't want to pay if I'm not gonna get to find out? I emailed the company too see if maybe they offer a free rescan in those cases where they cnt see.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It seems like they're pretty reliable at that point. All the places I've looked at offer a free re-scan, so they must be confident! I'm thinking about getting one a few days past 15 weeks, and I'll be sure to report back.

My second Bump Box came today. I'm not convinced I'm getting any kind of bargain with them, but they're fun, so I'm gonna keep it up. This one came with a tub of fancy lime, basil, and mandarin goats milk and honey lotion (I'm usually oily, but I've been drying out, so I'm looking forward to trying it. Smells nice but not too strong), three of those fancy hair ties (gonna see if SIL wants them because my hair is short, but they're cute), Bundle Organics dark berries and veggies juice (hope it's good! It can go in smoothies if I don't like it as is), and a copy of It's Really Ten Months, which I was considering buying anyway.


----------



## DrMum

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Hey all, have any of u ever been for a gender scan @ 16week? I found one for £40 and would love to book one. I would be 16week in just over 3week , but how reliable is it because I don't want to pay if I'm not gonna get to find out? I emailed the company too see if maybe they offer a free rescan in those cases where they cnt see.

I had a scan at 14 weeks with DS, not even for gender, and he was just sitting there, legs wide open! Even the sonographer kind of stopped and said, ermmm you did WANT to know the gender, didn't you?! You couldn't miss his boy bits! So by 16 weeks you should be well and truly reliable I think!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

mummysmurf- I am taking the plunge and having a private gender scan at 15 +1 weeks. I am nervous that it will be too early, but the ultrasound tech seemed really confident. My appt is next Saturday, the 13th, so I will definitely let you know how it goes :happydance:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

coffeepuffin- Congrats on the wedding! Two days is soon!

MrsK- Did Khols have a good selection of maternity? I feel like I am recycling the same 3-4 outfits, and it's getting old. I am think about shopping a bit this weekend.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I thought they had decent selection online. I haven't looked in store. I mostly shopped summer stuff, though (trying to get stuff for the cruise before it's all gone), so I can't tell you what their fall selection is like. I guess you don't get much fall in San Diego anyway, though, huh? Just don't order this tunic, it's completely see-through: https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1691107/oh-baby-by-motherhood-striped-babydoll-tunic-maternity.jsp


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I would have never guessed that shirt would be transparent! I am always wary about buying clothes online, but I suppose I have a Kohl's close by if I need to return anything. I am thinking about going to Ross after I drop my kids off at school tomorrow (because I can do that now, yay!). Hopefully I can at least find a maxi dress or some long shirts for cheap.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck! I ordered it in two colors and I was really disappointed :( But everything else I ordered was good, and they have one of the best return policies I've ever seen. I ordered a tankini, and as long as I keep the tags on it, I can just hang on to it til October and see how it fits and return it before the cruise if I don't like it. You can't beat that!

I've gone a little overboard with maternity clothes... I don't think I've bought anything that isn't a practical purchase. I got 2 nicer dresses, 2 casual dresses, 2 pairs of shorts, a couple swimsuits for the cruise, 2 pairs of yoga pants, a casual skirt, some maternity underwear because I needed underwear anyway and Motherhood was having a sale, and an assortment of shirts that can be layered under the cardigan I also bought. And 11 pairs of pants, but that's because those were all bundled together secondhand for $35, and who wouldn't take that deal? It's all normal, useful, practical things, and most of it was clearance or on sale, but it's weird buying a whole wardrobe all at once! But then again, we want more than one kid, and most of these things are versatile enough to get me through a couple pregnancies even if they're different seasons. 

I have a few long sleeve non-maternity tops that should last me at least through early fall, and then if I'm lucky I can just buy a few sweaters or warmer tops and a coat and be done shopping. Pretty soon I can start directing that shopping energy to the baby instead.


----------



## bucherwurm

Well, we have our announcement to husbands parents mailed out. They should get it next week.

And I have a date for my 20 week ultrasound! October 7 at 4PM. It will be hard to wait all day, but the afternoon is the only time husband can come. Exciting!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, you got in nice and early for the 20 week! My midwife won't let me do mine before October 16.


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, my doctor schedules the 20 week at 20 weeks on the dot, so I think it will be Oct. 17th. I so want to know if it's a boy or girl!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I just realized the midwife told me "as early as 18 weeks" but wrote October 16 on the sheet. Sneaky! I'll probably try to schedule it for the 13th, if that's when DH has off.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

DrMum said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, have any of u ever been for a gender scan @ 16week? I found one for £40 and would love to book one. I would be 16week in just over 3week , but how reliable is it because I don't want to pay if I'm not gonna get to find out? I emailed the company too see if maybe they offer a free rescan in those cases where they cnt see.
> 
> I had a scan at 14 weeks with DS, not even for gender, and he was just sitting there, legs wide open! Even the sonographer kind of stopped and said, ermmm you did WANT to know the gender, didn't you?! You couldn't miss his boy bits! So by 16 weeks you should be well and truly reliable I think!Click to expand...

Thanks :D I will defo book one then, so exciting



AlyssaANDjosh said:


> mummysmurf- I am taking the plunge and having a private gender scan at 15 +1 weeks. I am nervous that it will be too early, but the ultrasound tech seemed really confident. My appt is next Saturday, the 13th, so I will definitely let you know how it goes :happydance:

that would be great thanks I hope it goes well. Just been lookin at my dates and il be 16week on the 28th so il prob scheduled one for 26th or 30th :p


----------



## Loozle

We have a private scan booked for 21st September, I'll be 16+5. The only thing is that we still can't agree on whether to find out the gender or not! :dohh: We have just over 2 weeks to come to an agreement lol. I then have my 20 week scan booked for 14th October, I'll be exactly 20 weeks at that point. 

I've ordered my travel system! It should be coming today :happydance: it's a babystyle oyster (used) in black with the reversible seat, carrycot and a brand new car seat to go with it. We also got pink AND blue colour packs (hood, seat cover and carrycot cover). I got a bargain on it too so I'm very pleased with myself :happydance:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's awesome loozle I have no idea what pram il be getting.

If just asked the company if I can book my gender scan for 15+4 lol I don't wanna have to wait til 30th haha they did confirm they would rebook for free if baby was being shy which is great :D so now I'm waitin them to reply again.


----------



## Zara_x

Wow, this thread moves fast! 

Scans & bumps are looking lovely ladies, hope everyone is feeling okay. I'm still shocked I haven't had any sickness yet (get the feeling but nothing) excited to have my scan on Monday! Can't wait to see little Baba <3 

Has anyone else been given anything to take?

At my first midwife appointment I was prescribed higher dosage folic acid cos of my bmi. (Think they can be harsh with that sometimes) there's people bigger then me and they didn't get given it. Also I have been given aspirin to take once I'm 12 weeks (anyone know why this is?) I believe it may be they have classed me at risk of high blood pressure? 

Loving the name choices. I have decided on Grace for girls name :pink: and I think we are liking Logan for a boy :blue:


----------



## Tillywoos1

Hi can I join please due date 11th march second baby


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Tillywoos1 said:


> Hi can I join please due date 11th march second baby

Welcome :D


----------



## chrislo4

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Hey all, have any of u ever been for a gender scan @ 16week? I found one for £40 and would love to book one. I would be 16week in just over 3week , but how reliable is it because I don't want to pay if I'm not gonna get to find out? I emailed the company too see if maybe they offer a free rescan in those cases where they cnt see.

We had a gender scan at 16+5 with our DD and saw very clearly she was a little girl! It probably helped that they offered the scan to us in 3/4D for an extra £20. At the anomaly scan I said we'd had a gender scan a few weeks before and he confirmed we were expecting a little lady. My private scan offered a rescan if baby didn't 'cooperate'. I think a lot of places do this also. How exciting for you! x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

chrislo4 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, have any of u ever been for a gender scan @ 16week? I found one for £40 and would love to book one. I would be 16week in just over 3week , but how reliable is it because I don't want to pay if I'm not gonna get to find out? I emailed the company too see if maybe they offer a free rescan in those cases where they cnt see.
> 
> We had a gender scan at 16+5 with our DD and saw very clearly she was a little girl! It probably helped that they offered the scan to us in 3/4D for an extra £20. At the anomaly scan I said we'd had a gender scan a few weeks before and he confirmed we were expecting a little lady. My private scan offered a rescan if baby didn't 'cooperate'. I think a lot of places do this also. How exciting for you! xClick to expand...

Yea I booked one with them only 2d thou want to look after the pennies on 25th cnt wait il be paying a little extra to get a CD with lots of images. I seen car seat I want but its only appropriate if it's a girl lol it's a princess one will look good with a quinny Buzz pram in pink :D


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Zara, the aspirin is a blood thinner, it is related to your blood pressure.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I don't know what is up with me today but I have been *starving*!! This is the list of stuff I had eaten before noon:

a bowl of cereal with milk
a hardboiled egg
a slice of raisin bread- toasted
a single serving yogurt (peach)
a single serving cottage cheese
1 tomato diced
approx 15 olives
granola bar

And I am still hungry! WTF... every time my coworker has come over I have been eating something :blush:

btw the tomato & olives were a sort of greek salad (with greek feta dressing), I didn't just eat a whole tomato and then half a jar of olives... but essentially yes that is what I did. omg lol

...and to be completely honest the 'salad' aspect was just to make me feel better about eating all those olives


----------



## swampmaiden

lol Foosh that doesnt sound like THAT much.. and all of its healthy!!

can't remmber who was dealing with cystic acne, but I had a friend once who had that and she swore up and down by ProActiv.. its a regimen of salicylic acid, a toner and benzyl peroxide. other than that.. sorry :( 

Ive been getting shallow lil surface zits here and there but for the most part, people are telling me I have that 'glow' which is funny because all I feel is really sweaty all the time. Im constantly hot... cannot wait for fall/winter


----------



## kealz

I'm always hungry too!! :) I have to take a big bag of lunch/snacks to work with as if I don't eat every couple of hours, I feel really sick.

On a different note, I had my 12 wks scan on Tuesday, everything was fine, thank goodness and it was amazing. :D They've moved my due date to 15th so if that could be changed please? Also, we're definitely team yellow.


----------



## ladybrown33

swampmaiden said:


> lol Foosh that doesnt sound like THAT much.. and all of its healthy!!
> 
> can't remmber who was dealing with cystic acne, but I had a friend once who had that and she swore up and down by ProActiv.. its a regimen of salicylic acid, a toner and benzyl peroxide. other than that.. sorry :(
> 
> Ive been getting shallow lil surface zits here and there but for the most part, people are telling me I have that 'glow' which is funny because all I feel is really sweaty all the time. Im constantly hot... cannot wait for fall/winter

Yes I feel hot all the time but people keep complimenting my skin and I keep washing my face it feels so greasy to me


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kealz said:


> I'm always hungry too!! :) I have to take a big bag of lunch/snacks to work with as if I don't eat every couple of hours, I feel really sick.
> 
> On a different note, I had my 12 wks scan on Tuesday, everything was fine, thank goodness and it was amazing. :D They've moved my due date to 15th so if that could be changed please? Also, we're definitely team yellow.

Same date as me :D congrats on a good scan


----------



## MrsKChicago

swampmaiden said:


> can't remmber who was dealing with cystic acne, but I had a friend once who had that and she swore up and down by ProActiv.. its a regimen of salicylic acid, a toner and benzyl peroxide. other than that.. sorry :(

You can't do salicylic acid while pregnant, unfortunately :( I think benzyl peroxide is safe.


I started reading It's Really 10 Months, and it's just depressing me. It's the emails that three friends who were all pregnant at the same time sent each other, and so much of it is these beautiful women getting down on themselves about how fat and gross and disgusting they are, and how one lady's boobs got up to a DD (They thought that was, like, the Biggest Boob Size Ever) and their stomachs are so huge and it makes them want to throw up in their mouths. One of them at 8 or 9 months pregnant refused to let her husband even see her naked. I know there are a lot of insecurities related to pregnancy, and I know I'll have moments where I'm not exactly feeling beautiful, but I really wanted to slap them and say "You're growing people, you idiots!!!" and then send them off to group therapy. There is a person inside you, of course you're getting bigger!


----------



## MrsKChicago

LilFooshFoosh said:


> I don't know what is up with me today but I have been *starving*!! This is the list of stuff I had eaten before noon:
> 
> a bowl of cereal with milk
> a hardboiled egg
> a slice of raisin bread- toasted
> a single serving yogurt (peach)
> a single serving cottage cheese
> 1 tomato diced
> approx 15 olives
> granola bar
> 
> And I am still hungry! WTF... every time my coworker has come over I have been eating something :blush:
> 
> btw the tomato & olives were a sort of greek salad (with greek feta dressing), I didn't just eat a whole tomato and then half a jar of olives... but essentially yes that is what I did. omg lol
> 
> ...and to be completely honest the 'salad' aspect was just to make me feel better about eating all those olives

I've had those days, too. Poor DH, when we were going to Ikea, the plan was to get there and eat right away. It's about an hour drive. He mentioned that he needed to stop at the Home Depot by the house first to get some wood for the smoker and get the smoker set up, and I told him in that case, I needed to grab a snack. He looked very confused and a little annoyed and asked what difference half an hour would make. I told him he'd understand when he got pregnant :D


----------



## lsd2721

MrsKChicago said:


> I started reading It's Really 10 Months, and it's just depressing me. It's the emails that three friends who were all pregnant at the same time sent each other, and so much of it is these beautiful women getting down on themselves about how fat and gross and disgusting they are, and how one lady's boobs got up to a DD (They thought that was, like, the Biggest Boob Size Ever) and their stomachs are so huge and it makes them want to throw up in their mouths. One of them at 8 or 9 months pregnant refused to let her husband even see her naked. I know there are a lot of insecurities related to pregnancy, and I know I'll have moments where I'm not exactly feeling beautiful, but I really wanted to slap them and say "You're growing people, you idiots!!!" and then send them off to group therapy. There is a person inside you, of course you're getting bigger!

I hate these too! They thought DD was the biggest boobs ever?! haha Without a pregnancy I'm a size G! So far my bras are still fitting and I hope that stays the case! haha. But yea, we're creating life here, why are some women so stuck on how "fat" they are. It's not fat in there, it's a human being! :)

So I have started to read some parenting books and some pregnancy/labor books and feeling much less stressed about everything. I'm going to try and prepare as best as possible and relax for the rest of the pregnancy! Plus I signed DH and I up for pregnancy/labor/child bonding classes for the month of October. So I should be prepared! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

What books have you liked? I'm still stuck in pregnancy book mode, I haven't really gotten into parenting books yet, but I guess I need to think about it. SIL did give me a copy of The Happiest Baby on the Block, and it seems to make sense, but I also kind of feel like they made a whole book out of what could have been covered pretty thoroughly in 20 pages or so. 

I'm exciting for classes! I know there's a required birth class, and SIL wants to send us to a cloth diapering class that they found useful. There's a babywearing class there, too, but they said that one wasn't as useful, and I know I like the carrier they have, so I may just do a wrap of some sort for tiny baby and then buy one a Tula when baby's bigger. Maybe I'll just buy theirs, I think nephew will be due for an upgrade to the toddler carrier by March. I really feel like I need some sort of basic "How to keep your baby alive" class, too. I really don't know how to work tiny babies, and since my nephew was a preemie and in the nicu for so long, I don't think I can just frantically text SIL with questions about the newborn phase.


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> swampmaiden said:
> 
> 
> can't remmber who was dealing with cystic acne, but I had a friend once who had that and she swore up and down by ProActiv.. its a regimen of salicylic acid, a toner and benzyl peroxide. other than that.. sorry :(
> 
> You can't do salicylic acid while pregnant, unfortunately :( I think benzyl peroxide is safe.
> 
> 
> I started reading It's Really 10 Months, and it's just depressing me. It's the emails that three friends who were all pregnant at the same time sent each other, and so much of it is these beautiful women getting down on themselves about how fat and gross and disgusting they are, and how one lady's boobs got up to a DD (They thought that was, like, the Biggest Boob Size Ever) and their stomachs are so huge and it makes them want to throw up in their mouths. One of them at 8 or 9 months pregnant refused to let her husband even see her naked. I know there are a lot of insecurities related to pregnancy, and I know I'll have moments where I'm not exactly feeling beautiful, but I really wanted to slap them and say "You're growing people, you idiots!!!" and then send them off to group therapy. There is a person inside you, of course you're getting bigger!Click to expand...

It's true, I don't think you can use salicylic acid or benzyl peroxide during pregnancy. Plus I have tried Proactive in the past and it didn't work for me. I bought a few more natural things from LUSH that seem to be finally starting to work, one uses tea tree oil which is safe. Also, I gave my makeup brushes a really good wash. I'm not "vain" but my skin has always been an insecurity for me, even more than my weight - I was on prescription acne meds, which are unsafe for pregnancy (nothing so harsh as Acutane, but still stuff I couldn't stay on).

As for "all that food I ate before lunch" it doesn't sound like THAT much, and you made healthy choices, so don't beat yourself up over it!


----------



## lsd2721

MrsKChicago said:


> What books have you liked? I'm still stuck in pregnancy book mode, I haven't really gotten into parenting books yet, but I guess I need to think about it. SIL did give me a copy of The Happiest Baby on the Block, and it seems to make sense, but I also kind of feel like they made a whole book out of what could have been covered pretty thoroughly in 20 pages or so.
> 
> I'm exciting for classes! I know there's a required birth class, and SIL wants to send us to a cloth diapering class that they found useful. There's a babywearing class there, too, but they said that one wasn't as useful, and I know I like the carrier they have, so I may just do a wrap of some sort for tiny baby and then buy one a Tula when baby's bigger. Maybe I'll just buy theirs, I think nephew will be due for an upgrade to the toddler carrier by March. I really feel like I need some sort of basic "How to keep your baby alive" class, too. I really don't know how to work tiny babies, and since my nephew was a preemie and in the nicu for so long, I don't think I can just frantically text SIL with questions about the newborn phase.


Well, I went to the Goodwill store and bought 4 books. Your Baby's First Year (The American Academy of Pediatrics), Your Pregnancy and Childbirth Month to Month, What to Expect The First Year, and Secrets of the Baby Whisperer: How to Calm, Connect, and Communicate With Your Baby. I also love Supernanny, Jo Frost, so I bought her book Confident Baby Care. I started reading Jo Frost's book and the Baby Whisperer book and they of course make sense but spell out a few things to help maybe make things smoother.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I took my 14 week picture today, and I didn't think I would notice a difference, but there was definitely growth in 2 weeks! 

Also, I went to Ross today and got a steal! I got maternity leggings, a maxi skirt, 5 shirts, 2 tank tops, and a bra for under $100! I'm very excited for new clothes!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsKChicago

That bump is really coming along, Alyssa!

Has anyone heard anything from their doctors about gel manicures? It seems from googling like they're safe, but you should be careful with the removal because you have to soak them in acetone. I usually don't bother with them because they're such a pain to remove, but I can think of a couple times when I might want a longer lasting manicure during this pregnancy. I have the kit to do them at home, so I can control ventilation easily.


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm totally going to need baby classes, too. I'm glad I'm not the only one. Obviously I know to change them when they are soiled and burp them after eating, but I don't really know the technique on how to do anything. I will be so nervous to have a brand new baby, I want to know as much as possible. 
I grew up around animals and I was still a nervous wreck when we brought home our first puppy! Can't imagine how it will be with a baby.


----------



## NellyLou

While classes are great and I recommend them, I think the best thing to do is get together with a few couples you know that have babies and ask them to tell you everything and not to hold back. A lot of instructors have older kids and don't have a fresh memory of stuff that new parents do. Even reading through the baby forum on here will help prepare you. And remember that your baby has not read all these books and will most likely try to throw you for a loop lol!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll make sure to read the books to baby ;)

I don't know many local couples with babies, unfortunately. I have mom friends with babies and toddlers, but they're all in other states. Thank god for the internet.


----------



## swampmaiden

As for books.. I liked the Girlfriends Guide to Pregnancy. It's pretty funny and very informative, especially on some of the less glamorous effects of pregnancy. And yeah, books about women that trash themselves over their weight gain and boob size (Im a DD when non-pregnant also... and judging by my sister and moms boobs, Ill probably have Costco sized watermelon jugs by the end lol) those books/attitide irritate me also. This book barely touches on that type of attitude, even though she is normally a fit, itty-bitty-titty woman when not pregnant. For the most part, I found her candor refreshing and her outlook was pretty positive and not into trashing oneself. try it out, i got my copy from a used book store

and btw.. I had no idea about salicylic acid! I knew retinyl palmitate is not good.. the list just keeps getting longer on the no-no's ....


----------



## curlykate

I know it was mentioned a few pages back, but I just googled Kugelis, and OMG. I. Want. Some. NOW!! I'm definitely saving that recipe and giving it a try in the next few weeks!
So I've been put on an antibiotic for 10 days, in order to deal with a BV infection (think over active bad bacteria in the lady bits, sorry TMI) which totally surprised me as I've had no symptoms. But apparently that's how that infection works for most women. The meds have thrown my tummy for a loop, just when i had finally seemed to put most of the MS behind me. Also, its been making me ridiculously bloated and gassy. It's a good thing I work with children! I try to be as discrete as possible when releasing the gas, however if a coworker comes close and smells it, I usually just blame it on one of the children. I know, I know. It's horrible to do, but I don't see many other options! Thankfully I've only had to do it once, and I'm on day three of the antibiotics. 
The last few days I've been transferred at work to one of our satellite sites, as they're refinishing the gym floor at work. The smell has been horrible. They've relocated all four of us pregnant women until next Tuesday, when all the work will be done and the smell should be gone.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, there's no end to the list, is there! Luckily, most of the bad stuff is only really bad with continued use. Even Big Bad Alcohol isn't a big deal if you're just having an occasional small drink.


----------



## MrsKChicago

curlykate said:


> I know it was mentioned a few pages back, but I just googled Kugelis, and OMG. I. Want. Some. NOW!! I'm definitely saving that recipe and giving it a try in the next few weeks!
> So I've been put on an antibiotic for 10 days, in order to deal with a BV infection (think over active bad bacteria in the lady bits, sorry TMI) which totally surprised me as I've had no symptoms. But apparently that's how that infection works for most women. The meds have thrown my tummy for a loop, just when i had finally seemed to put most of the MS behind me. Also, its been making me ridiculously bloated and gassy. It's a good thing I work with children! I try to be as discrete as possible when releasing the gas, however if a coworker comes close and smells it, I usually just blame it on one of the children. I know, I know. It's horrible to do, but I don't see many other options! Thankfully I've only had to do it once, and I'm on day three of the antibiotics.
> The last few days I've been transferred at work to one of our satellite sites, as they're refinishing the gym floor at work. The smell has been horrible. They've relocated all four of us pregnant women until next Tuesday, when all the work will be done and the smell should be gone.

Hahaha! I'd blame it on the kids, too!

If you try kugelis and you're very tired, keep in mind that it's traditional for the men in the family to grate all those potatoes ;) Also, especially when you're new to making it, sometimes the potatoes go gray while you're grating. Faster is always tastier, but the gray kugelis is still ok to eat.


----------



## elimeli

Had scan on Tuesday which was bang on 13 weeks. Heard the dreaded words I am really sorry but I don't see a heartbeat. She got her colleague in to double check and she agreed. I asked for another scan to make sure again later that day and it was definite. Baby measured 10 and a half weeks. Had surgical management next day. Very sad and stunned, but will be trying again after next cycle. God bless you all x


----------



## cmr01

Oh im so sorry hun. I hope you get a bfp soon after!!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I am so sorry to hear that elimeli. Best wishes to you!


----------



## mummy3

:wave:

Elimali, I'm so so sorry hun:hugs:

CoffeePuffin, wedding today!!!:happydance: Good luck hun, have a lovely day:flower:

DrMum, thanks! Need to get thinking of more girlie gaelic names, feel free to keep adding:winkwink:

Menelly, not long:baby: Mine took 10days total for them to get to the OB, they actually sent to her the sunday before labour day and then I chased her on Wednesday lol. Cant wait to hear what you're having:happydance:

Teilani and Alyssa, gorgeous bumps:cloud9: Those are some good deals on Mat clothes. I think I need to get some soon, no bump but my hips seem wider and lower stomach harder and 'thicker'. Anyone else in that inbetween stage?

Talking of food, how many have 'eyes bigger than belly'? I always think I'm starving, order or make a huge amount and then get full to feeling sick less than a quarter in:dohh:

Yay for new stroller!! I haven't seen the oyster over here, it looks great though:thumbup:

Its crazy here, hubby's picked up a new contract so its looking like we're going to have to hire another couple people and get a bigger office, great in terms of security but a serious stress!! Thinking to go test double strollers and look at cars tomorrow to get an idea of what we want:wacko: 

Oh and 15/16 weeks is good for gender and they always let you come back for free so all good:baby:

Trying to add some pics
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3313.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 13









IMAG3310.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9









IMAG3314.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## swampmaiden

curlykate said:


> ...ridiculously bloated and gassy. It's a good thing I work with children! I try to be as discrete as possible when releasing the gas, however if a coworker comes close and smells it, I usually just blame it on one of the children. I know, I know. It's horrible to do, but I don't see many other options!

That is so funny, but you know... kid farts smell a lot different than adult farts lol Im sure you aren't fooling anyone haha


----------



## Bookity

About child birth classes, i waited until almost 36 weeks with my first to take a 5 week course and only made it to the first class! Daughter was born at 36+2. I managed just fine. I think it really helped being part of a pregnancy forum and reading birth stories and all that. I think every one of us will do just fine. :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

elimeli said:


> Had scan on Tuesday which was bang on 13 weeks. Heard the dreaded words I am really sorry but I don't see a heartbeat. She got her colleague in to double check and she agreed. I asked for another scan to make sure again later that day and it was definite. Baby measured 10 and a half weeks. Had surgical management next day. Very sad and stunned, but will be trying again after next cycle. God bless you all x

So sorry to hear that :( hope your ok


----------



## Littlechimpma

elimeli said:


> Had scan on Tuesday which was bang on 13 weeks. Heard the dreaded words I am really sorry but I don't see a heartbeat. She got her colleague in to double check and she agreed. I asked for another scan to make sure again later that day and it was definite. Baby measured 10 and a half weeks. Had surgical management next day. Very sad and stunned, but will be trying again after next cycle. God bless you all x

Absolutely devastated for you! Take care of yourself and hopefully you will get pregnant next cycle if you feel ready! x


----------



## mommasquirrel

Well im relieved to be done with packing. Though I keep crying. The movers came two days ago and the house is empty. I think its normal being so hormonal but poor hubby is thinking he did something wrong. We leave in less than ten days for Florida. Aaaaahhhh.. I am afraid yet excited. FX that the future house is bigger and single story. Other than that ms has come back with a vengeance. Also having severe butt pain on one side that never goes away.
Craving for the week: anything with tomatoes and anything cheesy.


----------



## Missbx

elimeli said:


> Had scan on Tuesday which was bang on 13 weeks. Heard the dreaded words I am really sorry but I don't see a heartbeat. She got her colleague in to double check and she agreed. I asked for another scan to make sure again later that day and it was definite. Baby measured 10 and a half weeks. Had surgical management next day. Very sad and stunned, but will be trying again after next cycle. God bless you all x

So sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## curlykate

swampmaiden said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> ...ridiculously bloated and gassy. It's a good thing I work with children! I try to be as discrete as possible when releasing the gas, however if a coworker comes close and smells it, I usually just blame it on one of the children. I know, I know. It's horrible to do, but I don't see many other options!
> 
> That is so funny, but you know... kid farts smell a lot different than adult farts lol Im sure you aren't fooling anyone hahaClick to expand...

:haha: I know. But it makes me feel better when I have someone else to blame it on, even if no one believes me! One child actually caught me passing gas the other day, and walked around calling me a "Tooter!!". He Meade sure everyone knew! :haha:

Elimeli, I'm so sort to hear about your loss. Stay strong, and make sure you get support from those around you. :hugs:


----------



## NellyLou

Elimeli, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## NellyLou

Bookity said:


> About child birth classes, i waited until almost 36 weeks with my first to take a 5 week course and only made it to the first class! Daughter was born at 36+2. I managed just fine. I think it really helped being part of a pregnancy forum and reading birth stories and all that. I think every one of us will do just fine. :)

So true, we all have mother's intuition for a reason :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Elimeli, I'm so sorry. Heartbreaking news :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you ladies are right on the instinct thing.

It looks like I'm the new Saturday morning babysitter for my nephew. He's a little cranky today, but even in his cranky moods he's a pretty good baby. He looks like he really wants to start crawling, so we'll have tons of fun once he's running around everywhere and I'm the size of a house. It'll be good practice for when the little duckling is here, at least.


----------



## missfrick

Elimeli I am so sorry for your loss! Please find support from those around you! :hugs:


----------



## bucherwurm

Going to tell my parents today. Getting nervous!


----------



## cmr01

Anyone planning on breast feeding and have any tips? I didnt have any help with my son and I could never get him to latch on. Ive been thinking about it way too much lately because I really want to be successful at it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't have any breastfeeding tips, but I'd also love to hear any that anyone here has.

I went to the thrift store today and found a black fleece cape for $5. It's a little silly (you should have seen DH's face when I told him I bought a cape), but none of my fall jackets will fit well by the time fall comes around, and the cape will be nice and roomy up until it's too cold to wear it. 

I came very close to buying a floor model Dutalier glider that was really reduced at Babies R Us, too, but they didn't have the ottoman, and I didn't want to deal with finding the matching one later.


----------



## cmr01

MrsKChicago said:


> I don't have any breastfeeding tips, but I'd also love to hear any that anyone here has.
> 
> I went to the thrift store today and found a black fleece cape for $5. It's a little silly (you should have seen DH's face when I told him I bought a cape), but none of my fall jackets will fit well by the time fall comes around, and the cape will be nice and roomy up until it's too cold to wear it.
> 
> I came very close to buying a floor model Dutalier glider that was really reduced at Babies R Us, too, but they didn't have the ottoman, and I didn't want to deal with finding the matching one later.



Love the whole cape thing. My hubby would probably laugh too. But id know it would be only out of jealousy of course.


----------



## Menelly

The biggest breastfeeding tip I ever got was "point the nipple at the roof of baby's mouth". You'd think it'd be like a bottle, where you point the nipple to the back of the mouth, but nope! It has to hit the roof of the mouth for them to get a proper latch! I stopped having real latching problems once I learned that.

Second, learn the signs of tongue tie and (IMO) find someone local who'll clip a tongue tie BEFORE birth if you can. You don't want to be on day 4 of screaming bloody murder with a baby who can't latch making phone calls trying to find someone. (Trust me on this.)


----------



## NellyLou

My suggestions for breast feeding are to feed the baby as quickly as you can after the birth. Also, the whole feeding every two hours that people say newborns do is a lie! They cluster feed almost immediately, and can eat almost constantly. If your baby is very lethargic and losing weight, you need a hospital grade pump to help your milk come in. Anything you pump, you can give to your baby with a tiny cup or spoon. When they have enough energy they will be able to feed better. Also have your baby checked for tongue and/or lip tie. If you can, find a lactation consultant before you deliver and have her number handy for after the delivery. The first few days are the most important and you will need all the support you can get. I had a very hard time with supply last time because I had very little support after the delivery. You really have to demand it. I even took a breast feeding course and it didn't prepare me at all. But I plan I do it again, and will be so much better prepared this time! Good luck to all of you who plan to bf!


----------



## NellyLou

Also, get prepared! Have a comfy chair (gliders are best IMO), snacks your can easily eat with one hand, and a large bottle of water all within reach. Tell your so's to pamper you and cater to you! I can't emphasize that enough. My little one always decided she was hungry just as I was about to eat dinner and I found that so hard. At least this time, I will be comfortable feeding at the table or anywhere haha. Don't hide away when you have visitors either. It will make you depressed if you have to go feed a baby in your room and you can hear everyone chatting and laughing in another room. I have a few regrets with how I did things with my first if you can't tell lol!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the tips, ladies! I feel strongly about breastfeeding, but it's a little intimidating. All the books say "It's the most natural thing ever!!!!" or "It sucks! Do it for a week, then get some formula." And so many of the moms I know struggled - one friend had too much pain, so she switched to pumping, then her doctor had her switch to formula because she was making "skim milk" and baby wasn't growing enough. Can you imagine??


----------



## swampmaiden

another tip: my grandma told me it hurts like hell to nurse and to start prepping your nipples with a washcloth or something to toughen them up for the baby several weeks/months before birth

also, as this is my first.. what is tongue tie and why would it have to be clipped?


----------



## cmr01

Thanks ladies. Im thinking about demanding a strict 1 hour with me after birth and then they can do all the cleaning stuff. Also demanding no formula or bottle to help make it a bit easier for me to bond/get the breast feeding down. What y'all breast feeding mom's think? Good or bad idea?


----------



## NellyLou

I think it's a good idea not to have formula. I think it's rare that moms don't have enough milk.

Apparently the wash cloth thing doesn't actually help do anything with your nipples, although I didn't try it. 

Tongue tie is when the little piece of flesh attached under the tongue is attached to the whole length or is too tight preventing the baby from sticking its tongue out far enough and latching well. It's apparently much more painful for the mom and much harder to establish a good supply.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> I think it's a good idea not to have formula. I think it's rare that moms don't have enough milk.
> 
> Apparently the wash cloth thing doesn't actually help do anything with your nipples, although I didn't try it.
> 
> Tongue tie is when the little piece of flesh attached under the tongue is attached to the whole length or is too tight preventing the baby from sticking its tongue out far enough and latching well. It's apparently much more painful for the mom and much harder to establish a good supply.

I didn't produce any with my first pregnancy, dnt know why so il have to buy formula in case it's the same this time but I was hopin to express it and bottle feed it so we shall have to see what happens.


----------



## curlykate

Breastfeeding with my first hurt like hell for the first week or so. It was the most painful thing, ever! But slowly it started to hurt a bit less, and I perservered. LO had to have a bit of formula (less than 5 mL after each feed), and I pumped and gave him that as well for the first little bit. He was bruised after birth, and as a result jaundiced. The poor kid couldn't stay awake long enough to nurse, so we had to supplement. Shortly after leaving the hospital though, we didn't have to supplement anymore.
I was lucky to not have any major issues with LO nursing. We had a Lactation Consultant come and see us in the hospital due to the jaundice, and she taught me several different holds that made it easier for LO to latch properly. I used those until we were well established, then found more comfortable positions for me. They also visited me once at home, but by that time things were going more smoothly. 
I say the best advice is just to ask for help. Not only are you new to this, but baby is too. It just takes a bit of practice. Experienced LCs know this, and can offer different techniques, because not every position will work for everyone. I found the biggest challenge for me was the growth spurts. He ate every 20 minutes for days, and then finally settled down. While it was pure hell at the time, I'm glad we pushed through it. The exhaustion was not fun.
All that being said, within a short time, LO and I were pros at nursing, and it was one of the things I enjoyed most in the early days. I really did miss it when we weaned (which had to be done at 1 year due to an emergency resulting in my needing surgery and plenty of medications that weren't BF-compatable).

Wow. That was a mouth full! And I could have typed much more than that!!
On another note, I'm an orange today! This morning, LO and I were laying in bed, watching the video of this week on my Bump App. I paused the 3D ultrasound they had to point out the baby's body parts to LO. He listened, then made a face and said, "What the frig?!" It was hilarious!


----------



## chrislo4

elimeli said:


> Had scan on Tuesday which was bang on 13 weeks. Heard the dreaded words I am really sorry but I don't see a heartbeat. She got her colleague in to double check and she agreed. I asked for another scan to make sure again later that day and it was definite. Baby measured 10 and a half weeks. Had surgical management next day. Very sad and stunned, but will be trying again after next cycle. God bless you all x

I am truly so sorry to read this. Take care of yourself x


----------



## chimama

curlykate - i'm also an orange today. Yay!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

What's this debate on when the 2nd trimester starts? I always thought it was at 12 weeks. I posted on a DIFFERENT forum than bnb today & a lot of girls rudely told me it wasn't until 13 weeks.


----------



## Missbx

mummy_smurf2b said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> I think it's a good idea not to have formula. I think it's rare that moms don't have enough milk.
> 
> Apparently the wash cloth thing doesn't actually help do anything with your nipples, although I didn't try it.
> 
> Tongue tie is when the little piece of flesh attached under the tongue is attached to the whole length or is too tight preventing the baby from sticking its tongue out far enough and latching well. It's apparently much more painful for the mom and much harder to establish a good supply.
> 
> I didn't produce any with my first pregnancy, dnt know why so il have to buy formula in case it's the same this time but I was hopin to express it and bottle feed it so we shall have to see what happens.Click to expand...

I'm also planning to express and then bottle feed so the OH can bottle feed the baby x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sn0wbunnie said:


> What's this debate on when the 2nd trimester starts? I always thought it was at 12 weeks. I posted on a DIFFERENT forum than bnb today & a lot of girls rudely told me it wasn't until 13 weeks.

Iv actually seen a lot of sites say 14wk. My ovia pregnancy app goes off 14week so I'm not sure it's weird because u think it would be split evenly surely (3month per tri) which would mean it starts at 13week :shrug:


----------



## mkyerby16

I've been asking the same thing about trimesters. I didn't realize there were so many differing opinions. I've even seen 14 weeks. Personally for myself I'm counting the day I turn 13 weeks as the first day of the second trimester. Can't believe I'm almost there! Time is flying by.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Technically second trimester starts at 13+3.


----------



## swampmaiden

sn0wbunnie said:


> What's this debate on when the 2nd trimester starts? I always thought it was at 12 weeks. I posted on a DIFFERENT forum than bnb today & a lot of girls rudely told me it wasn't until 13 weeks.

lol geez who tweaked their hormonal butts? sounds like a few people need to lighten up a bit :lol:

And yeah, I was told too it was 13 weeks (or 13=3) because 40 weeks divided by 3 is 13+3.. so just to be conservative, many women consider to be in the 2nd trimester once theyve COMPLETED 13 weeks.. but seriously.. its all kinda qualitative, because we could technically give birth anywhere from 38-42 weeks


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've heard 12, 13, and 14. I get the impression that it's party down to what country you're in. I split the difference and went with 13 weeks, because that's when you've completed 3 months, but I can't imagine giving someone grief for choosing 12 or 14. Maybe I'd question someone who claimed to be in second trimester at 10 weeks or something... Congrats on reaching the second trimester!


----------



## curlykate

I agree. Sounds like they need to lighten up a bit! I've heard that second tri starts anywhere between 13 and 14 weeks. By 13 weeks, most women feel they "fit in" better in the second tri boards, as the discussions are more similar to what they're experiencing. However, there's no reason for anyone to freak out over someone joining a bit early. Jeesh!
So I finally got around to taking a bump picture. Basically my "bump" consists mostly of my fat, which baby is pushing up and out. However, today was the first day that it actually looked like a bump and not just fat, so I took a picture! I'm hoping that now it will start looking like a proper bump, and not just extra large muffin tops!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3597-02.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## curlykate

Oh, and here's our announcement picture that I'm about to post on facebook:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3604.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine is the same. It's just all my fat squishing out. I thought I was looking kind of cutely pregnant today, til the sample lady at Whole Foods offered me some vodka ;) (I'm sure she just didn't want to assume. I hope!)


----------



## missfrick

We were comfortable announcing at 12 weeks, we figured that was 3 months into pregnancy, therefore 1/3 of 9 months (yes, I know, you're technically pregnant for 10 months, but shhhh!)

My "bump" is mostly just my own fat being pushed out as well, but I'm finding it's definitely getting more firm. And my parents and SIL saw me yesterday and as I was walking to their car they all had huge smiles on their face, laughing at me! It's not the "big pop" but I guess it's definitely starting.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

For breastfeeding, I guess I didn't have the 'normal' experience, but I will share anyway.

I had an emerg c-sec, and I was gassed so I didn't wake up until my son was already 2 hours old. They waited until I was fully awake before calling my DH to bring our son into the recovery room so I could meet him. I still wasn't really able to move my limbs, so I wasn't supposed to hold him yet. The nurse walked over pulled my breast out and just stuck my sons face on it and told my DH to hold him so he could reach. My son latched on right away and we never had any trouble.

My biggest breastfeeding tip, keep track of your baby's schedule before birth as it will be much easier on you to maintain that same schedule and make slow adjustments if necessary. You will be able to tell when baby is sleeping or active well before they are born. The nurses told me I was supposed to wake my baby every 3 hours to feed him, but I knew from before he was born that he would sleep for 4 hour stretches, so I waited and sure enough at 4 hours he would wake himself up and want to feed. My son has always been a good sleeper.

Every experience, every baby, every couple is different. Do what is right for you, and relax. Babies are very forgiving.


----------



## NellyLou

I feel like my bump has completely disappeared this morning :( I know that's normal earlier on, but is it normal at over 14 weeks? I don't remember it happening last time.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

NellyLou said:


> I feel like my bump has completely disappeared this morning :( I know that's normal earlier on, but is it normal at over 14 weeks? I don't remember it happening last time.

maybe baby just moved into a different position?


----------



## NellyLou

Oh I suppose that is possible! We will see how it looks tomorrow :)

So question unrelated to babies.... Does anyone here have short hair? I have been considering going short for a while, but I haven't really ever had short hair so i'm nervous. I really like the attached cut. What do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







haircut.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 1


----------



## twinkie2

Loving all the BF talk! Keep it coming, such great suggestions from everyone so far, thank you for sharing!


----------



## cmr01

Yes I agree love all the tips. Thanks ladies. Ill for sure keep all this in mind for later times. On another note ive never really had morning sickness but the last 2 days ive been getting sick. WTH!!! Still havent actually thrown up but a few times really close. I thought I beat the ms in the butt. Guess not. :(


----------



## cmr01

NellyLou said:


> Oh I suppose that is possible! We will see how it looks tomorrow :)
> 
> So question unrelated to babies.... Does anyone here have short hair? I have been considering going short for a while, but I haven't really ever had short hair so i'm nervous. I really like the attached cut. What do you girls think?

Love the hair...do it!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Oh I suppose that is possible! We will see how it looks tomorrow :)
> 
> So question unrelated to babies.... Does anyone here have short hair? I have been considering going short for a while, but I haven't really ever had short hair so i'm nervous. I really like the attached cut. What do you girls think?

Mine is shorter than that. I love having it short. It's so low maintenance. I say go for it!


----------



## lsd2721

NellyLou, I love it! Do it!! I've been thinking of doing that exact cut myself. Figured it's cute and low maintenance!


----------



## NellyLou

Scheduled the cut for Friday evening! Eeek!


----------



## Bookity

I'm excited for a good breastfeeding relationship this time. Both times before anxiety made me cave to exclusive pumping. This time I hope will be different. I got an app recommended by a friend (a LLL leader) called "breastfeeding solutions". Full of great tips and advice from what I've peeked at already.


----------



## NellyLou

I wonder if there is such thing as a breastfeeding doula. Not that lactation consultants aren't good, they are just so busy. I think it would be awesome to have someone who could be there with me for the first 24-48 hours to help out and be supportive. After my first was born, I was basically left alone with my daughter for 6 hours so didn't feed her in that time because I didn't know how... and everyone said they don't need to be fed in the first 24 hours anyway. I know that's not true now, so want the best experience possible this time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

There are post-partum doulas. I bet some of them are really experienced in breastfeeding help.


----------



## NellyLou

Great! I am definitely going to look into it. I think they would be an amazing help!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I just scheduled a private gender scan for Oct 4th! I will be almost 16 weeks. This place does them as early as 14 weeks & they let you come back for free if they're unable to see anything. I'm sooooo anxious!!


----------



## NellyLou

Nice Snowbunnie! I so want an early gender scan, but they are so expensive! I may ask for one for my birthday haha... We will see!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

NellyLou said:


> Nice Snowbunnie! I so want an early gender scan, but they are so expensive! I may ask for one for my birthday haha... We will see!

Mine's only $69. I thought it was going to be a couple hundred!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sn0wbunnie said:


> I just scheduled a private gender scan for Oct 4th! I will be almost 16 weeks. This place does them as early as 14 weeks & they let you come back for free if they're unable to see anything. I'm sooooo anxious!!

Awesome bet you can't wait :p I couldn't see me tryin at 14week lol looks like there's a few of us havin a private scan hehe I'm gonna pay up front for mine tomorrow :p it's only £40 although only 2d but still can't wait :D


----------



## NellyLou

I think the only way you can get a gender scan here in Ottawa is to do the 3D scans. I think you need a doctor's requisition for all other ultrasounds. From the ones I have seen, it is $125 minimum for the 3d ultrasounds.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

NellyLou said:


> I think the only way you can get a gender scan here in Ottawa is to do the 3D scans. I think you need a doctor's requisition for all other ultrasounds. From the ones I have seen, it is $125 minimum for the 3d ultrasounds.

Yeah, this is just an early 2d gender determination. Their 3D scans start at $200 I think


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow that's A lot of money


----------



## NellyLou

sn0wbunnie said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> I think the only way you can get a gender scan here in Ottawa is to do the 3D scans. I think you need a doctor's requisition for all other ultrasounds. From the ones I have seen, it is $125 minimum for the 3d ultrasounds.
> 
> Yeah, this is just an early 2d gender determination. Their 3D scans start at $200 I thinkClick to expand...

Nice! I am so impatient. I want to know who is in there now! :)


----------



## Menelly

So, the geneticist called me and said my results on the Panorama test were inconclusive. :( Boo. No gender this week for me. Now I have to redo the test and wait another two weeks. WAAAAAH!


----------



## NellyLou

Sorry, Menelly :( That's not good!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry to hear that, Menelly :(

I'm going to try to book a private gender scan for a week from today. I'm just waiting on DH so I know what time to schedule it. It's $59 at all three places I looked at, but big variations in what you get. One gives you a single photo, one gives you a bunch and a cd of the images. The place we chose has a Monday special where they upgrade you to the extra special gender package for free. I think it's just more photos and a few more minutes of ultrasound. They're all in 2D but they give you a quick peek in 3D. I think they want to tempt you into coming back later for more.

DH's boss has him doubting finding out, but he's still ok with it, and I'd put my foot down if he wasn't. This is the one thing I'm very firm about. There's so much stress we can avoid if we know. I don't want to argue boy names and figure out circumcision just to end up with a girl.


----------



## HopefulInNL

Maybe I just don't know how to use it correctly, but I can not seem to find the baby's heartbeat with my Doppler. I can hear my own and I can hear the swishing sound that is from what I read, the placenta. Any tips or tricks? Of course, I'm thinking the worst! :(


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I only have 5 more days until my gender ultrasound! I am beyond anxious! Mine includes 15-20 mins of 3D/4D, a DVD, a CD with 20 pictures, and 12 prints for $95. I think it's actually a great price. I am starting to feel doubtful about my "intuition". This whole time I have had in the back of my head that it is a little boy. I have even caught myself a few times almost saying our little man. This last week though, I have started thinking that maybe it is a girl! I have had a couple people tell me they think it is a girl too. So now I am torn. We will obviously be happy either way, but now I am nervous!

As for the breast feeding, I had a really tough time at first. I had a C-section, and my twins were taken into the NICU since they were 6 weeks early. The doctors wouldn't let me feed them, because they were so small, they didn't want them burning any calories trying to eat. I had to pump from the very beginning and my supply came in great. It was about 2 weeks later that they let me start breast feeding, but the girls were already getting my milk from a bottle for about a week. This made it difficult for them to want to latch. I used a nipple shield, to give them the "feel" of a bottle nipple, and that worked for a little bit. They came home at 3 weeks, and I alternated pumping and breast feeding, because I was paranoid that they weren't getting enough. When my husband went back to work, it was really hard for me to get them set up for feedings at the same time. Of course they were always hungry at the same time too, so I continued to alternate pumping and feeding. Of course my situation is very unique, so I don't know how helpful it was. But if anyone has trouble with latching, you could try a nipple shield. It hits further back in the baby's mouth and initiates sucking.


----------



## NellyLou

Alyssaandjosh, I can't even imagine trying to breastfeed twins! That would be sooooo hard! One baby eats non stop, how on earth can anyone keep up with two?! Good job to you for doing it though!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Thanks NellyLou! It really was hard. I am grateful that they were my first kids, so I didn't know any different. I am great at multi-tasking lol. My biggest pat on the back moment was when I was breastfeeding one baby and changed the other one's diaper simultaneously. It was a proud moment lol. When I fed both at the same time, the boppy pillow and football hold were my best friend. Getting it set up on my own was the hardest part. I am definitely looking forward to breastfeeding a singleton this time.


----------



## NellyLou

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Thanks NellyLou! It really was hard. I am grateful that they were my first kids, so I didn't know any different. I am great at multi-tasking lol. *My biggest pat on the back moment was when I was breastfeeding one baby and changed the other one's diaper simultaneously*. It was a proud moment lol. When I fed both at the same time, the boppy pillow and football hold were my best friend. Getting it set up on my own was the hardest part. I am definitely looking forward to breastfeeding a singleton this time.

That is impressive! I really want to learn how to breastfeed in a wrap/carrier this time. I think it would make things easier!!!


----------



## Bookity

You sound like a superhero to me Alyssa! A singleton is going to be a breeze got you!!!!


----------



## swampmaiden

alyssa, Im getting a scan tomorrow at the ultrasound experience.. Im guessing thats where you are going too. Thanks again for the referral, the cost is excellent


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

HopefulInNL said:


> Maybe I just don't know how to use it correctly, but I can not seem to find the baby's heartbeat with my Doppler. I can hear my own and I can hear the swishing sound that is from what I read, the placenta. Any tips or tricks? Of course, I'm thinking the worst! :(

I have to put the wand up a little higher on my belly now to find it (not down at the hairline anymore), about midway between belly button & hairline. I have some "padding" so I have to press down a little, but not hard enough that it hurts. I turn the volume all the way up and move slowly. I can hear wooshing sounds on either side nearer the ovaries and going slowly between those two spots searching with the wand directed towards my tailbone I can usually find it. I still have trouble sometimes and sometimes I get it just faintly. I hope that helps


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Swampmaiden- Oh yay! Yeah that is where I am going on Saturday! I am sure you will love seeing your little bean!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We went back to Ikea today. Last weekend was a research mission. We bought a bed with a good headboard that I think will be good for reading in bed, sitting up if I have heartburn, and sitting up to breastfeed. I hope I'm right! Also some bookcases and a cabinet, and we picked out a light fixture we love for our back hallway that we'll get next time. They had one that would be so sweet in a girl's room, so we'll go get that if it's a girl, too. We're trying to get all those projects we've been putting off for three years done before the baby is here. 

Our little hatchback is amazing. I can't believe how much furniture we crammed in here!


----------



## mummy3

Hey, trying to catch up! It moves so fast here!

If anyone wants breastfeeding tips/support, I can pretty much cover everything, between my 5, I've breastfed for about 9 years:wacko: I aim for 2 years and usually they self wean then anyway due to either pregnancy or just ready. I've done feeding right away for my first, if you can do that I recommend it. My older 2 were 35 weekers so I was able to stay and feed them while they were in NICU so it was relatively easy sailing. The first time and for about the first 3 months, I wont lie, it is hard. It takes time and perseverance to get the perfect latch and to get used to babies patterns and growth spurt, babies cluster and its not 2 hourly for sure but at the same time don't be surprised if baby feeds less in the first few days. After 3months I found it easy and convenient and as they get older more so:thumbup: 

The next 3 were 33, 32+3 and 31+4, they were taken from me immediately, the last sent to a different hospital. In this situation, and you never know so helps to be prepared, the best advice I can give is to start pumping as soon as possible. The double hospital medula ones are best. Then after about 34 weeks, babies start to get their suck reflex, at this time its important to offer the breast as much as possible prior to either bottle or NG top ups, it will take a week or 2 usually to get this established. Then when home I go straight to feeding on demand (I'm experienced here with preemies, NICU will give advice upon extra calories).

I second looking out for tongue ties, my youngest had one cut at about 2 months old, the latch was more painful than usual. 

Then there may be times where it just doesn't work for a lot of different reasons, pain, infection, medications. In these cases it can be devastating but the most important thing is baby and mom are happy! My little guy has eosinophilic esophagitis, he was at the point that he was literally allergic to my milk even though I cut out pretty much every possible trigger from my diet (milk,eggs,soy,bananas..) he lives solely on a specialized formula and is now thriving:cloud9: 

Wow that was long :/ Off to go read more now!


----------



## mummy3

Nelly, love that style!! Pics when you do it:thumbup:

Cute bumps!! Is everyone in maternity now?

Any new cravings? I'm having a lot of mint icecream, cant stand the stuff usually:wacko:

WTG trying IKEA again MrsK!! Sounds like a very productive visit though.

Menelly :( That sucks:hugs: 

Anyone else feeling movements now? I feel my little girl is very busy in there!! Always feels like she's punching lol

Yay for more scans coming up!! Cant wait for pics and genders:happydance:

I have perinatology on Friday, have to be there by 7.15am:sleep: 

Tomorrow I have to spend the day at childrens hospital with my 5 year old, not sure how that's going to go with still being sick but at least hubby is taking her for the 5.30am check in:wacko: What is with the crazy early appointments!! It was meant to be 8am!


----------



## Zara_x

Heyyys had my scan today and it was brilliant!

Can someone change my due date to 16th March please :)

Over the moon and still sitting in my own little cloud :cloud9:

Hope photo loads..

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/673/OtWoUu.jpg


----------



## mummy3

Cute pic Zara!:cloud9:


----------



## Bookity

Woohoo! another Due date buddy Zara!!

I've worn maternity jeans a couple times, but still can't really stand how they fit and they keep sliding down. I've preferred to do the regular jeans with the hair tie expansion. So of course I need long or maternity shirts to cover up my little fly gap! haha

Finding that the smell of coffee is a HUUUUUGE nausea inducer for me. Made a small pot this morning and every time I'm in the kitchen I want to vomit. No more coffee!!!


----------



## Bookity

Anyone having vision problems? I'm suddenly having trouble reading anything on the computer. It's like I've got mini blind spots? Letters or small words just kind of disappear. I think this happened once with my last pregnancy and didn't last very long. What causes it?


----------



## NellyLou

Mummy3, your experience with 5 babies is so valuable to the rest of us! You have literally probably been through everything! 

Bookity, does that happen often? If it only lasts for a short time and goes away it may be optical migraines. If it is all the time though, you should probably get it checked. Really, either way, I would get it checked. I have had lots of problems with my eyes and my doctors have always told me not to wait, go to the doc right away when anything doesn't seem right!

Great scan, Zara!


----------



## NellyLou

Oh and I will post pics on the fb group after the big chop :)


----------



## DentDoc16

Hey everyone! Haven't kept up recently, but hope everyone is doing well! It's so hard to read through everything! 

We finally told our of our family and friends about the baby so that's fun =) This Friday I have a second u/s for the first trimester screening. 
Maybe I could join the Facebook group now? 

:baby:


----------



## swampmaiden

mummy3, great info on breast feeding.. even though I can't even think that far ahead yet lol
also, you said you are already feeling movement at 12 weeks?! wow! is that because this is your 6th pregnancy? I didnt think movement could be felt for at least another month yet, but as this is my first, its all new to me

Zara, awesome to hear such great news on your scan.. and March 16 is wonderful day.. its also happens to be my bday lol.. funny to think my baby has a chance of being born on that day also as its due date is the 18th

Menelly.. I wouldnt worry too much, especially as you are only 11 weeks.. that seems really early for trying to get a HB on a doppler.. I know its easier said than done, but relax :)

as for me.. got my scan tomorrow.. thanks for the vote of confidance Allyssa, and best of luck on your upcoming scan on Saturday, Im sure youll be great


----------



## Bookity

DentDoc16 said:


> Hey everyone! Haven't kept up recently, but hope everyone is doing well! It's so hard to read through everything!
> 
> We finally told our of our family and friends about the baby so that's fun =) This Friday I have a second u/s for the first trimester screening.
> Maybe I could join the Facebook group now?
> 
> :baby:

Always nice to share the good news!! If you PM me your email I'll send you an invite to the FB group. :)


----------



## Bookity

As far as movement goes, I've thought I felt it a couple times, but not 100% sure.


----------



## NellyLou

I've been feeling little flutters very randomly the last couple of weeks, but last night and today I am feeling definite movements. I love it!


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm not feeling anything yet, though I'm excited for when it happens. I am not in maternity yet, though I think it is coming soon. We are planning on going thrift-store shopping to see if I can find anything good there. 
I'm not sure if I look too different yet. I've been taking pictures every so often. I have a first one at 8 weeks and took one last night. I'm on the chubby side, so it's hard for me to tell, though I've had some people tell me I look different already.
I'm almost ready to join the fb group. We have told a good chunk of people this weekend, but still lots more to go.


----------



## twinkie2

Bookity said:


> DentDoc16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Haven't kept up recently, but hope everyone is doing well! It's so hard to read through everything!
> 
> We finally told our of our family and friends about the baby so that's fun =) This Friday I have a second u/s for the first trimester screening.
> Maybe I could join the Facebook group now?
> 
> :baby:
> 
> Always nice to share the good news!! If you PM me your email I'll send you an invite to the FB group. :)Click to expand...

Bookity-I'm going to PM you my email as well to join the fb group :)


----------



## button05

Please could my EDD be changed to 19th March? 

Measuring slightly ahead yay :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, movement already! I can't wait, but since this is my first, I bet I have awhile to go still.


----------



## bucherwurm

Has anyone had to tell their boss at work yet? I'm thinking about doing it tomorrow. We are looking for a new person/people anyway, so I guess it would be a good time. Super nervous though, even though my boss is a nice guy.


----------



## NellyLou

Too impatient! I just scheduled a gender determination scan for Oct 2nd. I will be 18 weeks! That is the earliest they are allowed to tell you the gender here. It will be my bday gift :)


----------



## NellyLou

I told my boss at work a few weeks ago. Really everyone that sees me regularly knows. My boss is super understanding so I am lucky. DOn't worry, everyone will be excited for you!


----------



## Teilana

My baby also has a chance to be born on my birthday. I'm due on the 14th and bday is the 11th. My new niece or nephew could also be born on my bday as SIL is due on the 11th.

I am agreeing with everyone and saying that all the BF tips are going to corn in handy. I am really hoping that baby and I can get the hang of it cause I would prefer to not bottle feed.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, the bad news is, I couldn't get an appointment on Monday for the free upgrade gender ultrasound. The good news is, that meant I could go in a day earlier on Sunday :) Can't wait!


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> Well, the bad news is, I couldn't get an appointment on Monday for the free upgrade gender ultrasound. The good news is, that meant I could go in a day earlier on Sunday :) Can't wait!

YAY!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Yay MrsK and NellyLou for getting your appointments! The countdown to gender determination is killing me! 
As for the movements, I started feeling slight movements over the last week. They aren't regular yet, and usually happens at night. I'm excited for the strong kicks!


----------



## NellyLou

What was it like feeling the kicks of twins, Alyssa!? With one, I often felt like there was an octopus in there, so I can't imagine twins!


----------



## ladybrown33

My Supervisor knows that I am expecting I believe my entire department knows.

I will have an anatomy scan on Sept 25, I will only be 16 weeks but they have assured me that if baby cooperates they would be able to determine gender. So 15 day countdown!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I have felt something a few times low down that kinda felt like baby was scratching me but not sure if that's baby moving or something else I never felt it all with dd I think she must have been led further back or something as I did have back Labour I do know this baby is obsessed with my belly button haha so expecting this one to be different. I paid upfront for my gender scan today so its good to know it's paid for :D 25th cnt come soon enough


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

NellyLou- I had constant movements with them. Sleeping was nearly impossible because they were both up all night. I felt a lot of "rolls" with them during the day. I have one really cool 3d picture of them, where one baby has her arm wrapped around the other one's leg. It was a constant wrestling match in there. I attached the picture :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







4835_1103985554625_3109855_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 25


----------



## NellyLou

Cute!


----------



## DentDoc16

Everyone seems so ahead! I guess that's what happens when you're due almost the last day of the month...


----------



## bucherwurm

You'll get there. Just think, there is a May thread already!


----------



## lsd2721

I'm right there with you DentDoc, I'm due March 25 (which is 2 days before my birthday!) and feel so behind! haha I'm just excited to be in 2nd trimester almost! I'm going for my 12 week appointment tomorrow. I'm going to ask about when I can get my gender scan, I'm so excited! :) I wasn't going to find out at first, but then DH really wanted to find out so I agreed. Then we mentioned about doing a gender reveal party to my sister, and she seems to have completely taken over the party! LOL. She plans on doing all the old wives tales to find out the gender. We're going to keep tabs and see what they say before we reveal the sex of the baby. It should be lots of fun!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Dentdoc- I am sure we will all seem more on the same level again once everyone is in second tri! There really is a lot of changes from first to second trimester. 

bucherwurm- I can't believe there is a May forum already! On one hand I feel like this pregnancy has taken forever. On the other hand, it feels like it has flown by already!


----------



## curlykate

I can't imagine what it feels like to have twins in there. LO was so active as it was, I would have probably been bruised if there had've been two!!
Our gender scan is on September 26th. I'll be 18+1. I don't really have the option of a private scan, as the only one close to me is an hour and a half away and costs a fortune! So I'm REALLY hoping bubs cooperates and we are able to tell!
As for feeling behind with an EDD at the end of the month...I was like that last pregnancy, and I felt soooo behind. I was so happy that my due date was at the beginning of the month this time! :haha: silly, I know. But it still made me happy!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I guess the advantage is that you don't have to peek into the February thread to see what's coming up ;)


----------



## Bookity

My next appointment is October 7th. I probably won't have anatomy scan until November.


----------



## Zara_x

Thanks ladies :)

I had to tell my boss about a week ago because they were being funny about me having a 'hospital appointment' so I literally just threw it at them and they soon had to change their minds! 

Aww great day for us both then swampmaiden :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Last pregnancy I had to tell my boss at 5 weeks due to the nature of my job, fortunately I am currently a SAHM so now it is just trying to explain to my 16 month old daughter that mummy is not a jungle gym!

Our gender scan is only 16 sleeps away!!I will be 16+4. My anomaly scan is booked for Oct 23rd when I am 20+1

My darling hubby decided to share his head cold with me, so I am sitting here feeling so blah. I am glad the morning sickness is finally over though.

ps. Frenchie can you fix my due date to the 11th please (not sure how it ended up on the 12th?)


----------



## Teilana

Yesterday and today have been blah days for me. Feeling alright except being tired but the weather sucks... Yay for fluffy white precipitation (I am sparing you all the 4 letter word for it) turned my drive home yesterday from20 minutes to an hour and 20 minutes... And we are supposed to have more fall tonight and tomorrow :( 

I am not ready for winter!!!!


----------



## DrMum

Alyssa that picture is crazy cute! I can't imagine the feeling of two (or more!) in there - I always think by the end one feels like having your body taken over by an alien never mind having a few of them in there!

Swamp wasn't your scan today? How did it go? Fingers x'd all good news :) 

Time wise for me this pregnancy is flying by. I can't believe this is 15 weeks already. I have my appointments all set up now with MFM up to 26 weeks. My next scan is Monday and if baby cooperates we will find out gender. We always do but keep it to ourselves kind of "our thing" and then tell everyone else at birth.
I also found out that the doctor doing my fetal echos will be the same doctor who diagnosed my stillbirth, in the same MFM scan room. I cried on the phone when the secretary confirmed that. Silly really as I know the room or the doctor doesn't determine the outcome, but I honestly have nightmares about that room and her telling me the news and now I am going right back to the same situation.
OH has been sweet and said maybe it's a good thing as if I get a positive experience it will help me with the trauma of the previous experience, but I am seriously dreading it. Anyone got any thoughts on this, or should I just get over myself and get through it?
Sorry for the essay I feel a bit stressed about it all today!


----------



## swampmaiden

Hello ladies! I am currently on :cloud9: after my positive scan today!!

Heartbeat was 150, and baby was sleeping.. so we (my grandma went with me) got a great look at the head, nose, hands, feet, heartbeat everything!! Posted the picture below.. and yes it looks just like every other picture at around 13 weeks or so but it's my lil thinggermajig in there!! :happydance:

The tech then said sometimes if you turn to your side and cough, it'll wake the baby.. I felt a little bad doing it, because the baby woke up and started hiccuping lol so glad we got the pictures before that happened. 

I'm so relieved that everything is good in there, and can hardly believe in just 6 months we'll get to meet our new baby!!

and DrMum, thanks for asking about me.. and I agree with your husband... that going into the same room with same doctor will color over the last experience with a positive memory and will help with the healing. Best of luck to you :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0124.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DentDoc16

MrsKChicago said:


> I guess the advantage is that you don't have to peek into the February thread to see what's coming up ;)

Haha that's true! 



lsd2721 said:


> I'm right there with you DentDoc, I'm due March 25 (which is 2 days before my birthday!) and feel so behind! haha I'm just excited to be in 2nd trimester almost! I'm going for my 12 week appointment tomorrow. I'm going to ask about when I can get my gender scan, I'm so excited! :) I wasn't going to find out at first, but then DH really wanted to find out so I agreed. Then we mentioned about doing a gender reveal party to my sister, and she seems to have completely taken over the party! LOL. She plans on doing all the old wives tales to find out the gender. We're going to keep tabs and see what they say before we reveal the sex of the baby. It should be lots of fun!

Yay, at least I'm not the only one! I'm due the 30th (originally thought it would be the 29th). 
It just makes me slightlyyy jealous with everyone scheduling their gender scans already! =)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

NellyLou said:


> Too impatient! I just scheduled a gender determination scan for Oct 2nd. I will be 18 weeks! That is the earliest they are allowed to tell you the gender here. It will be my bday gift :)

Wahooo!!!


----------



## mummy3

Wow Alyssa, I cant imagine the wriggling with 2!

Cute scan swampmaiden:baby:

Not long MrsK!! Cant wait to hear what you're having!

I've been feeling movement for about a month:shrug: Now its regular but I've had a lot of kids. First time it was much later.

Drmum, I cant imagine having to deal with that:hugs: I think I would go with your DH and see the positive side, knowing that you're going to the right place to look after you and baby:hugs:

Teilana, you can have our heat, way too hot here for pregnant so equally as stuck inside lol.

Oh my goodness its been a day and a half today! Bad enough having to get up super early to take Anja for the 5.30am. Hubby took her and I got the others ready, then I went to go pick her up after the school run with our nanny. On the way my 3 year old got car sick, then when we got there, took her out, we both started throwing up at the sight and smell of her :sick:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Is anyone experiencing soar gums by any chance? Just wandering if anyone has any advice for me? Last night I was in so much pain with it that not even 2 paracetamol could get rid of :( and it's still there now the only way I stop it happening is when they bleed and that at the moment is refusing to happen :( is there something to numb my gums or something?


----------



## hanni

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Is anyone experiencing soar gums by any chance? Just wandering if anyone has any advice for me? Last night I was in so much pain with it that not even 2 paracetamol could get rid of :( and it's still there now the only way I stop it happening is when they bleed and that at the moment is refusing to happen :( is there something to numb my gums or something?

I had this the past week or so. I just used bonjela and it did the trick for me. Tasted yummy too.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks il try some bonjella then can't cope with this for the next 6month hehe


----------



## chimama

swampmaiden - glad the scan went well.

mummy_surf - hope your gums feels better. I wasn't a big flosser but now I floss more regularly just to ensure that I don't get any dental issues. 

mummy3 - you are lucky with the movements! For now I'm okay with not feeling it as I've just started sleeping better at night and don't need any movements keeping me awake!

Teilana - I can't imagine having snow now. I'm just enjoying the fall.

DrMum - I understand your anxiety but i believe you'll have a more positive outcome with this baby.

Seems so many ladies are having scans on Sept 25th or 26th. I'm excited as well as I'll be having my anatomy scan on the 26th!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi all, 

It's great to see all the good news and cute scan pics! It's a nice way to start the day.

Dentdoc, I'm the 22nd, so I feel like I am behind as well. I have never had a beginning of the month due date, my first was due the 18th (born the 22nd), my second was due the 28th (born the 22nd, this is the one we lost) and this one is the 22nd... weird huh!? 

DrMum, maybe you could ask them to find the HB with a doppler before you go into that room? I completely understand as I don't really want to go back to the hospital where our last was born/died. :hugs:

Mummy_smurf, my dentist said to gargle with salt water twice a day to help keep away gingivitis and to keep swelling/bleeding to a minimum. I'm allergic to anbesol/orajel (I think that is what bonjella is?), so maybe she would have recommended it if I wasn't. :shrug:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I got my letter through today saying I'm low risk for down syndrome 1/100000 lol so that's good to know :D iv just ordered some ambesol but won't get here for around 3days so il get some bonjela to keep me going til then and some medicated mouthwash such as corsydl and I'm defo gonna try salt water thanks for everyone's suggestions


----------



## HopefulInNL

Good morning ladies! I haven't had a chance to read through the thread yet, but I have been meaning to post this picture. Today I am 13 weeks, but I actually took this pic last Wednesday at 12 weeks! I will have to take one tonight for 13 weeks! Yay for second tri! I have an appointment later today!
 



Attached Files:







week 12.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DrMum

Thanks for understanding everyone. Whilst I know in my heart that a certain room or a certain doctor doesn't cause a situation I just feel so worked up now that they confirmed these scans.
Lilfoosh it sounds like you know this feeling too sadly :hugs:
I've tried to get my mindset back to "I am grateful today for being pregnant and I have no reason to believe there is anything wrong". Scan is on Monday so if I just count down to there that's more manageable. Deep breaths deep breaths.....


----------



## mummy3

Ouch at the sore gums:hugs: I do salt water rinse if they're bad and to help mouth ulcers.

Its strange to be due the end of the month this time from the first of the month last time. Its passing so fast though, likely delivery in January, that's only 4 months:wacko:

Mummy_smurf, yay for the low risk!:happydance:

Hopeful, welcome to second tri! Cute bump pic! Good luck at your appointment:hugs:

Drmum :hugs: Everyday is worth celebrating. Its understandable that there will be triggers along the way, be gentle on yourself:hugs:


----------



## DentDoc16

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's great to see all the good news and cute scan pics! It's a nice way to start the day.
> 
> Dentdoc, I'm the 22nd, so I feel like I am behind as well. I have never had a beginning of the month due date, my first was due the 18th (born the 22nd), my second was due the 28th (born the 22nd, this is the one we lost) and this one is the 22nd... weird huh!?
> 
> DrMum, maybe you could ask them to find the HB with a doppler before you go into that room? I completely understand as I don't really want to go back to the hospital where our last was born/died. :hugs:
> 
> Mummy_smurf, my dentist said to gargle with salt water twice a day to help keep away gingivitis and to keep swelling/bleeding to a minimum. I'm allergic to anbesol/orajel (I think that is what bonjella is?), so maybe she would have recommended it if I wasn't. :shrug:

Wow, the 22nd of the month thing is sooo weird!


----------



## cmr01

I cant say that ive always been due at the end of the month since ive only had one child. Although he did want to stay later and cook a bit more so he was born at the beginning of november. I am way excited to have a spring baby though. Im going crazy shopping for great deals right now on all the summer clearance clothes.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv only had the one and she came on her exact due date 22nd Oct :p this time I'm due 15th so not a lot of difference


----------



## Littlechimpma

DrMum said:


> Thanks for understanding everyone. Whilst I know in my heart that a certain room or a certain doctor doesn't cause a situation I just feel so worked up now that they confirmed these scans.
> Lilfoosh it sounds like you know this feeling too sadly :hugs:
> I've tried to get my mindset back to "I am grateful today for being pregnant and I have no reason to believe there is anything wrong". Scan is on Monday so if I just count down to there that's more manageable. Deep breaths deep breaths.....

DrMum. . . Although i have not experienced what you have i have had several miscarriages and get very stressed at my appointments wondering if this is the day that i am going to get 'that' news. 

If you think it would make the appintment less stressful for you i would ask for it to be in a different room and if you woukd prefer with a different doctor, i'm sure they would understand and try to accommodate your request. 

Do whatever makes you feel most comfortable x


----------



## missfrick

So I know usually first-timers go late, but my mom went 2 weeks early with all 3 of her kids, which means I could be in February... ran to the calendar to see, but it's not a leap year this year - how crazy would that have been?

Today I found out that the scale shifts 5lbs if it is moved an inch difference in our bathroom... so I guess I'm done weighing myself...

Also, here's a bump pic of me... 14+5, after waking up around 1230pm. Ate toast and pb and a glass of water around 930am and nothing else... pretty real bump at this point; I'm in full maternity clothing. (just noticed it might be hard to see the bump because of the plaid bedding... if you look hard you can see the dip)
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-10 12.56.33.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 20


----------



## NellyLou

Cute bump, MissFrick! 

I'm kind of wondering if I will go early this time too. My water broke at 40+2 with my first. My mom was early for all three of us. I really want my mom to be there this time (They live in NB and will fly since it will be winter), and I have no idea when to tell them to come for! I don't want them here too early, and then I go late and they have to leave before, and I don't want them to come too late and miss it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nice bumps, ladies! I took one last night of my end of the day bump. It's hilariously massive, I look like I'm six months gone with twins :D I'll post it with my normal morning bump for comparison. I'm not usually quite that huge at bedtime.

DrMum, if you have to be in the same room again, just remind yourself how low the odds are of getting the same terrible news in the same place twice in a row. I'm sorry you have to go back, it can't be easy.

Would a sensitive toothpaste help with gum pain? We use Sensodyne for our teeth, and it really helps, but I don't know if it would make a difference with gums.

I'm sore today after lots of cleaning yesterday, but it seems to be improving some. We got our new bed put together, and we were both exhausted by the time we were ready to make the bed, so we skipped the foam mattress topper. Big mistake. I didn't realize how big a difference it made. I was so sore, I really would have benefited from that extra bit of padding.

And, we're going to have to go back to Ikea! Lucky us  We wanted to try the new bed with our boxspring, in hopes of it working, but I thought it would probably be too high. It is way too high. We can manage for a couple weeks, but it covers way too much of the nice headboard that we bought just for sitting up in bed. We'll have to go back and get the bed base, and then figure out what the heck to do with the boxspring. No way we'll get that in the attic. At least we'll (probably) know the sex by the time we go back, so maybe we'll do a little baby shopping. Maybe get the crib (we disagree on color, and I'm thinking I'll let him win if it's a boy, and make sure I win if it's a girl), and if it's a girl I'll get that light fixture I liked so much. 

I'm excited that we're motivated to get all these house projects done before the baby comes, but boy is it exhausting! Why didn't we do all this stuff last summer when I had stamina?? We have so much painting to do before it gets too cold to leave the windows open.
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 14









14 weeks massive.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## cmr01

Mrsk- wow what a difference. I see that too when I eat a nice yummy meal. No hiding that belly;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

As for repeated dates, my brother was born on January 17, and I was born on December 17. I know we were both carefully planned. Mom was _very_ precise :haha:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Nope sadly sensitive toothpaste doesn't work as I use that anyway the only cure I ever found is wen ur gums bleed since that relieves the pressure so for the time Bering I'm hopin salt water helps :D


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

DrMum- I can't imagine the emotions you must be feeling. I would just hold onto the positive info you got from the specialist. Try not to read too much into the coincidence.

mummysmurf- Gum issues are common in pregnancy. I have heard before that swishing a shot of wheatgrass helps release the toxins in your gums, although it doesn't taste the greatest. I also just recently heard about heating coconut oil and swishing that in your mouth to release the toxins. I haven't tried any of these techniques personally, but it may be something to look into. 

Cute bumps Missfrick and MrsK!

I have no idea if I will be early or late! I am hoping that my new dr in Texas is willing to to a VBAC. My current dr is all for it, since I only needed a C-section because of twins, not labor complications. I really want a March baby, but I may end up delivering in February.

Also, I thought that I was finally over the "puking" phase of this pregnancy, but my breakfast didn't stay down today. Bummer! I hope it was just a fluke.


----------



## mummy3

Lilfoosh, thats some pattern with dates! I'm so sorry about your loss hun:hugs:

MrsK that is a massive difference in bump size:baby: IkEA again lol, I hope you get your choice in furniture. 

Nice bump missfrick!

Not sure about patterns with delivery, I have 4 siblings all were about 10 days- 2 weeks late (I was about 3 weeks early though and a couple them) and I deliver very early.

Alyssa, I hope you get your VBAC, I'm hoping for one too:thumbup: Sorry about the breakfast loss :hugs:

We braved target this morning, they have some decent maternity clothes, was pleasantly surprised:thumbup: Very well fitting and generous leg length if you're taller. 

I really don't want to go to perinatology on Friday. Its so scary knowing the complications :( Last time preterm labour started up at 17 weeks and with my genetic condition pprom is inevitable, each time getting earlier. 31 weeks last time and this time I have the hyperthyroid too, I can see it being December nevermind January :( Selfish too but I don't want to go on strict bedrest or move into the hospital for weeks!


----------



## lsd2721

NellyLou said:


> Cute bump, MissFrick!
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if I will go early this time too. My water broke at 40+2 with my first. My mom was early for all three of us. I really want my mom to be there this time (They live in NB and will fly since it will be winter), and I have no idea when to tell them to come for! I don't want them here too early, and then I go late and they have to leave before, and I don't want them to come too late and miss it!

I understand this a lot! My in laws are flying in from Australia. I'm due March 25th and they are planning on coming March 20th. I'm scared that since this is my first baby I will be having the baby later than that and then they will get no time to see the baby. I don't know how to tell them without making it sound like I don't want them there or something or offend them in any way!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That does sound stressful, mummy. I hope everything goes as well as possible for you.

I can live with the color change if I have to - at least he likes the crib I like! He wants the light grayish wood, and I like white. I think white will look so much better in our nursery. The walls are really bright, and I plan to keep everything very colorful, so I think the white will balance it. I keep thinking we should look at other stores, but neither of us loved anything at Babies R Us, and why search high and low for alternatives when there's a crib we like for $120? It seems silly. https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80248573/ 

I think I may go to Target on my way home from babysitting Saturday. There's one between my brother's house and mine, and I have to walk past it anyway. I've been trying to go for weeks, and I keep running out of energy. We did make it for some essentials yesterday, but I want to check out clearance (and regular) maternity, and I didn't have time for that.


----------



## lsd2721

Nice bump Missfrick and MrsK! :)

MrsK, while you're at Ikea, I might get you to pick a few things up for me! ;-) I love ikea but we don't have one near where I live. Bummer.

As far as the dates thing goes, both my sister and I were born on the 27th. The baby is due on the 25th. I wonder if he/she will be only 2 days late. Haha.

Mummy3, hope everything goes okay for you Friday at your appointment!

Had my 2nd Dr visit today. Unfortunately we didn't get to see baby on screen but we did get to hear the heartbeat! That was good enough for me. We won't get to see the baby again until early November when we book our gender scan. It seems so far away!!! LOL


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! I'll get a little package together for you and drop it from the plane on our way to Florida, lsd ;)


----------



## mummy3

Thanks guys :hugs:

The crib you have up looks like my son's, except a different colour. We did get it at IKEA so maybe its the same. Its done great:thumbup:

There was some stuff in the clearance, one of the pairs of jeans I got was reduced to $17 from $35, the same pair in different colours were not reduced though:shrug: There was some pretty cute baby clothes too:blush:

We should keep track of all the dates and see if the babies do come on the same days:haha: I can totally see mine coming on Christmas day, girls always have to be trouble:baby:

Lsd, the heartbeat is always good to hear:cloud9: November will be here before we know it:wacko:

Who finds out gender next?


----------



## mummy3

IKEA care package :rofl:


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy3 said:


> Who finds out gender next?

Might be me! I have a private scan Sunday afternoon. I got too impatient to wait.

I have no real reason to think I'll go early. I'm a first time mom, no history of prematurity on my side of the family (my nephew was early, but there have been several preemies in my SIL's family, so if there _is_ a genetic link, it seems like it's probably on her side), no health issues, etc. But I'm kind of convinced I'm going to have the baby in February if it's a girl. I'm due on the 5th, so it wouldn't be outrageously early, and we've had the name Valentine for years and years. It would be just my luck to have little Valentine in February, wouldn't it?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I would love a mothers day baby that would be special but also it's my sister's daughters bday the day before I'm due so what if baby comes a day early? :p that would be special for them to share bday :D my private gender scan seems so far away and it's only 2week away lol :p


----------



## mummy3

Valentines day for baby Valentine, sounds perfect:cloud9: How far would that put you? Sunday is so close!! Sounds like the link would be on your SILs side:hugs: 

Cousins having the same birthday could make birthday parties easier:haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd be just over 37 weeks. I'd prefer to go the full 40, obviously, but 37 doesn't seem too bad.

It's a good thing we've told some friends our name. I don't think I'd believe that it was just a coincidence!


----------



## Bookity

My first was born at 36+2, but I was working in a physically demanding job and too proud to ask for help. She was fine though, thankfully. With my second I was a SAHM by that time and she was born at 39 weeks exactly. I'm not sure if I should expect this one to come before 40 weeks, but I kinda do.


----------



## cmr01

Yeah I dont expect to go into natural labor early. My first came into the world at 41 weeks exactly. Although when I told my doctor (switched doctors this time) she said she wouldn't allow me to go over. So thats a plus:) I was so mad when my son decided to come on thw 3rd. I mean really....I was born on the 7, brother the 7th, niece 27th. He just had to be different. Lol


----------



## frenchie35

MrsK, we have that crib in white. I like it because the head and foot boards are solid instead of bars. We haven't converted it to the toddler bed yet, but I that was important to us when we got it.

14 weeks today: officially second trimester? My ticker says I'm an orange, but I think a lemon for the standard ticker.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I sound completely selfish compared to you ladies! Birthdays in our house: DH- Aug 4th, me- Aug 13th, DS- Aug 22nd (all 9 days apart, so more weird date stuff!)

When the 4th & the 13th rolled around I had my legs closed up tight praying DS wouldn't make his appearance! I already share my birthday with a cousin and a BIL though, so I wanted bubs to have their own special day. AND I didn't want to share my day as I knew the focus would always be on DS.

This time I am hoping it isn't the 17th or the 22nd, but I imagine (if I don't go early) I will end up scheduling a c-section. 

For maternity, and I am sorry if this is the second time I posted this, I have a bunch of stuff so I really was just looking for a few extra pieces. I ended up getting a gorgeous candy apple red cardigan (not maternity), an ankle length skirt, a LBD and a zippered hoodie from the maternity clearance racks at Target for a total of $50! I was really impressed. The hoodie and the skirt were available in other colours for full price but the one I got was black and $12.50 vs $25, so a no-brainer. The hoodie was the best deal, regularly $30, I paid $9 and it is soooooooo comfy. Definitely worth checking out. (I am in Canada BTW)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DS and I went to his very first baseball game yesterday. It was fun but it was a night game so we were both exhausted afterwards. And there was too much walking for me! I asked for a cup of water at one of the concession stands and they tried to give me a 'courtesy cup' which was 3 oz! HAHAHA, I told them that wasn't going to cut it and they told me the regular sized cups cost $5. I said I wouldn't pay $5 for an empty cup and I am pregnant so they will just have to work out how to get me a proper sized cup of water. She got her manager and I had to go through the same spiel but I ended up with a nice big cup of water and didn't have to pay extra.


----------



## bucherwurm

First midwife appointment today! I hope I get to hear the heartbeat again. It's the only thing that makes this whole pregnancy seem real.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv found the cause of my teeth probs today and I'm not impressed as it's an abscess under my tooth it's only showed the symptoms of that today so its quite a problem I had bad experience with needles with my last dentist they was so painful and didn't even help with the pain so I need to find something that doesn't involve needles ? I'm guessing the tooth needs to be removed its chipped which is what will have caused this. I'm goin to ring docs in morn and try get them to prescribe some antibiotics to get rid of the infection that should hopefully get me through the pregnancy without the need for needles and then il sort something for after baby's born. I could understand if I wasn't brushing my teeth but I do, twice a day :p


----------



## NellyLou

Mummy-Smurf, apparently a lot of teeth/gum issues are genetic and can't always be prevented with brushing unfortunately. And pregnancy doesn't help teeth and gum health at all.

How is everyone doing today? I have started to get pain to the left of my tail bone and up a bit lately. It hurts a fair amount when I walk. Didn't experience this last time. Is anyone else having random pains?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Nope cnt say I have any pains iv had it easy except pain in my mouth hehe


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Mummy3- I am sure it is stressful knowing that you are going to have a preemie. I hope we both get our VBACs though!

I think I might be next to find out gender. I go in on Saturday at 10:40! I am beyond excited! The last few weeks have been dragging. I feel like I am rushing this pregnancy because of my move. :blush: My shower is going to be in only 5 weeks! So I am probably going to go register this weekend too if we are able to see gender. 

Nellylou- Sorry to hear about the pain, I hope it goes away soon. I haven't had this problem so far.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Swampmaiden- Congrats on your lovely scan! I meant to ask you how the place was. Was it easy to find? Mission Valley can be a crazy place on Saturdays lol


----------



## cmr01

Oh im so excited for yall finding out the gender. Better tell us, we wont tell;) 

Anywho as far as pain goes I just have alot of lower back pain and if I stand too much or walk too much I get cramps/ pulling sensation in my belly. It was weird yesterday I felt like I pulled a muscle or something but it felt like a ligament pain pulling from my belly to my back. Weird never had that before. I think I need to just slow my roll when it comes to work.


----------



## HopefulInNL

We had our 13 week check-up yesterday. Went very well! Heard the heartbeat! We also took to facebook and made it "official". It was fun getting all the congrats, made it seem so much more "real"! I attached the photos we used. Of course we couldn't agree on one, so we had to use all of them :haha:.
 



Attached Files:







10533437_10100559201962299_2230072585800846927_n.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 11









10619913_10100559203524169_173040967292121196_o.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 16









10570278_10100559157401599_6280831767528460786_n.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aaargh! I just typed a big long response and hit the wrong button and deleted it all. 

Frenchie, I think 14 weeks is second trimester no matter how you measure it. I guess you're just a smaller orange than I am!

LilFooshFoosh, sounds exhausting!

Bucherwurm, good luck at the appointment. It should be easy to hear the heartbeat by now, I think.

Mummy Smurf, I hope you can take care of the abscess without needles, but please take care of it even if it does mean needles. I hate them, too, but mouth infections can be very dangerous. The blood vessels in your mouth basically have a direct line to the heart, and that's nothing to mess around with.

NellyLou, I had butt pain for a big chunk of the first trimester. It sounds like it was a little lower than yours. Mine was in the pelvis, and felt like joint pain. It was worse when I walked, and worse in the morning, and kind of felt like I'd been sitting on a concrete bench for six hours. I hope yours eases up.

Alyssa, I hope you'll report back about your gender scan. Mine is Sunday!

CMR, take it easy! My stamina isn't what it used to be, either.

Hopeful, your announcement is so cute. I bet Milo can't wait ;)


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

HopefulInNL - that is a very cute announcement! Having everyone know does make it feel more real! It's amazing to share the excitement :happydance: 

I will definitely report back to you guys on Saturday when I find out! All I want to do is talk about baby stuff. You guys have been a great distraction from the paper that I have to write today. Talking about babies is much more appealing than analyzing Apple's annual report! 

MrsK- I am excited to hear back from you on Sunday as well! I am going to have to fight the urge to go shopping as soon as we know if we're team pink or blue!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Me too! I hope I get a really obvious, definite answer, and not a "well, I'm pretty sure it's a girl??" 

I tutor Thursday nights, but we had some time off before the kids all started school again. Tonight we have the start of the year tutoring meeting, and I'm going to see all these people who I haven't seen since before we announced. I don't know if it's going to be exciting or awkward. Probably both!


----------



## lsd2721

What a cute announcement HopefulinNL. Is that a onesie for University of Southern Mississippi?! :) That is where I went to school! :)

So excited to see what the gender is for everyone! :)


----------



## HopefulInNL

lsd2721 said:


> What a cute announcement HopefulinNL. Is that a onesie for University of Southern Mississippi?! :) That is where I went to school! :)
> 
> So excited to see what the gender is for everyone! :)

Thank you! It is actually for University of Iowa...our favorite college team :)


----------



## lsd2721

Ohhh ok. It looks very similar to USM! :) :)


----------



## missfrick

Cute announcement Hopeful!

Nelly: I've had a little pain in my tailbone area when I sit too much, never used to get it before. However, since I don't work, I have been spending a lot of time laying down, so maybe my bum just isn't used to sitting anymore.

I have my 15 week appt tomorrow, can't wait to hear the heartbeat on the doppler! Then I'll feel better again (lol, I don't know why I need so much proof, I'm very clearly pregnant)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> Mummy Smurf, I hope you can take care of the abscess without needles, but please take care of it even if it does mean needles. I hate them, too, but mouth infections can be very dangerous. The blood vessels in your mouth basically have a direct line to the heart, and that's nothing to mess around with

It's only appeared today and our stupid docs closes at half 3 which is very annoyin as it wasn't til late on I realized exactly what was going on. But I also done a lot of research today and know it's a serious thing as can cause preterm Labour which is why il be straight on the phone to docs for antibiotics in the morning and if they don't give me non then il be going a n e :D but hopefully it doesn't come to that thankfully I'm in no pain with it now so should get some sleep :D


----------



## DrMum

Cute announcement hopeful! Your dog looks like such a cheeky character, I love it!

Exciting scans coming up- so alyssa and mrs k you are this weekend? And I'm Monday and then I think we've got some the week after from memory too?

I'm feeling more grounded about The scans in The Room with The Doctor. And I'm realizing that one good experience there will be all it takes to get through it. My scan on Monday isn't in the MFM unit, it's another scan place as it's gender so that will help me too I think. Overall though I'm holding it together for the main part! Still haven't announced at 15 weeks and pretty sure people just think I'm comfort eating through the situation haha! Maybe after Monday we will go public!

Mummy3 are you going back to vote? I forgot to ask you! We've been away too long so we don't get to vote but I'm watching it with interest!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hey all just wandering what do kicks feel like in early days? I'm currently 13week 4days and tryin to figure if what I just felt was baby kickin it was weird kinda like baby kicked three times in a row all close together


----------



## NellyLou

I found it felt like someone was tapping their finger, but inside. Not overly strong at this point :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

We were just talking about this on the Facebook page. I haven't felt anything yet, but it seems like the most common description of early movement is flutters, or like having a goldfish swim around inside you.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> I found it felt like someone was tapping their finger, but inside. Not overly strong at this point :)

Hmm very possible it was baby then, it wasn't hard very gentle but fast :p and with knowin baby likes my belly button it makes it even more possible :p I never felt kicks etc with my first so it's all new to me :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm psyching myself out now. Just felt some flutters, but I'm pretty sure it's just hunger. So hungry...


----------



## swampmaiden

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Swampmaiden- Congrats on your lovely scan! I meant to ask you how the place was. Was it easy to find? Mission Valley can be a crazy place on Saturdays lol

Thank you so much Alyssa, I too am very pleased with the scan.. and the place!! It was beautiful, and the lady who runs it was very nice. I didnt have any trouble finding it.. its right under the I-805 overcrossing the I-8, so those were great landmarks, plus I took surface streets rather than the freeways so traffic was no problem. Even found a spot to park in the shade. Hope everything goes just as well for you!! :flower:


----------



## mummy3

Hopeful that is such a cute announcement:happydance:

Saturday and Sunday are soooooo close now, cant wait to hear what you're having! What's your guesses for gender?

I have a lot of pelvis/back whole body pain from the effect of the pregnancy hormones. My hips are popping in and out with walking and joints are dislocating even more than usual. The joys! I'm very grateful for having a disabled placard!!! If it doesn't ease, getting in with a good physio and getting the right exercises and positions for sleeping etc is something to look into as fast as possible. As well as a good support belt and assisted devices if it comes to that. Plus take advantage of the electric carts in the stores, they're a lot of fun :blush:

Drmum, I cant go back to vote, no way would be cleared to fly for a start and can you imagine taking the kids on the airplane :argh: What outcome are you hoping for? I hope its a NO, no doubt though, they'll play braveheart the night before and it'll be a YES :rofl: You're finding out gender on Monday too?:happydance: I'm glad you've made some peace with the appointment:hugs: I'm really dreading tomorrow, nowhere near as traumatic as your situation but the feeling of dread is overwhelming, you are very brave:hugs:

Tooth abcess is brutal, I hope you can get the antibiotics fast and get it well treated. I agree that you don't mess with mouth infections, they're linked to prematurity if they become chronic so not to be messed with:hugs:

Baby kicking for me is a mix of tapping and wriggles that kind of feel like a very localized cramp. Esp when a seatbelt is there, babies like to fight seatbelts lol.

Crazy morning again today, if its not one kid its another. My 14.5m old has had a rash for the last 6 days, its his reaction rash but its not gone down so we had to get him seen, which involved the poor guy getting a blood draw. They look for raised eosinophils (if they're elevated high again then he risks benadryl if not then we don't. He has to get all meds compounded because he reacts to dyes as well as all foods) plus he has raised liver enzymes so that needed done at the same time. He slammed his body into my bump so we both left feeling done in. Had to get my thyroid labs again too, fx its easing! Oh and I woke up with a big baby bump from nowhere this morning :rofl:

Swampmaiden, you found shade in San Diego?? :shock: Its been so hot lately its hard to imagine! Heatwave again next week, its hitting 105F in RB on Monday apparently:icecream:

Is it just Drmum and I that haven't announced? I wont on FB until after birth and trying to not tell MIL at all, just wait to see if she notices another one :rofl:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, poor kiddo!

I think it's a girl, but that might be wishful thinking!

I still have weird flutters on and off all evening, but they're way too high to be baby. God knows what's going on...


----------



## bucherwurm

We haven't announced publicly yet. We are still waiting to tell a lot of family, and I for sure don't want to say anything until after the big ultrasound next month.
Loving the announcements so far, though!

My appointment went well today. I was there for an hour, and have another one booked for four weeks away. I got to hear baby again. I wish my husband could hear it, but he will at least be able to go to the ultrasound.
We also went shopping at second hand stores today, and got some nice things for myself. Some are specific maternity, and some tops are just a larger size that seem roomy. We also picked up a couple of neutral baby clothes, a hat and a little Tigger bath robe.


----------



## cmr01

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Hey all just wandering what do kicks feel like in early days? I'm currently 13week 4days and tryin to figure if what I just felt was baby kickin it was weird kinda like baby kicked three times in a row all close together

Well for me early on flutters feel like someones constantly tickling me. Lately ive been feeling like a bump or a roll in my belly. So hard to explain but Im 13 weeks and have officially felt my baby. Felt like a roll and when I touched and pushed down on my belly baby moved again. Not like a little kick either but a full on body roll. I know it wont happen often right now since im still pretty early but was great to feel. So its possible your feeling baby. I never felt this intuned with my body with my first like I am now also.


----------



## smawfl

Those of you who have mentioned feeling baby against the seat belt in the car... I know baby is still quite low down but you need to ensure you wear the seat belt correctly during pregnancy. Your midwife should have advised this..https://www.roaddriver.co.uk/safety-tips/driving-safety-tips-for-pregnant-women/


----------



## hanni

Today I'm an avocado. This is going crazy fast! Find out if it's a little blue or pink avocado tomorrow.


----------



## NellyLou

That's exciting Hanni! Do you have a feeling if it's a boy or girl?

We still haven't announced. Everyone who has seen us knows, but my mom's side of the family in NB still doesn't know, and we haven't announced on FB. No reason other than we want to take a fun photo and haven't had a chance yet. We really need to do it soon!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We haven't announced yet either. My parents & younger brothers (twins) know because we see them all the time and they were starting to get worried I was really sick or something. A couple of other people know out of necessity.

We will definitely wait until after the MFM appointment to tell anyone else, if we decide to tell anyone yet. Ideally we will not be telling anymore family or friends until November. With work, we will most likely have to tell our immediate superiors after the MFM as we will probably have frequent appointments and I will almost definitely have a cerclage placed- so day sugery and some bed rest.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Been to docs today got amoxicillin which I take 3 times a day to kill the infection and cocodamol for the pain which is odd because I'm allowed 2tabs 4 times a day seems a lot to me? Iv had one dose thou and straight away I'm feeling better no pain :D


----------



## NellyLou

Glad you're feeling better mummy_smurf!

Lilfooshfoosh, it must be so stressful. Is the cerclage when they sew the cervix closed? (sorry, don't know all the technical terms...) I know I have heard of it, but can't remember what it was.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yes, they basically wrap thread (sutures) around the cervix several times to help strengthen it and hold it closed. They don't usually go through it, just around. "Like a purse string" is how my dr explained it.

You can also get an abdominal cerclage, but that is a much more invasive procedure and permanent, so you can only have c-sections after. I don't think this is the type I will get though... fingers crossed


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Hanni- That is so exciting! You will have to report back and let us know if your team pink or blue!

I cannot wait for my appointment tomorrow! I thought I had intuition pointing towards boy, but now I am doubting myself and thinking maybe girl. DH REALLY wants a boy though.

mummysmurf- I am so happy to hear that you aren't in pain anymore! What kind of tablets did they prescribe for the pain? If it's a low dosage, then I am sure 4 times a day is fine. 

mummy3- I hope your little one's rash gets better! That must be miserable.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> Hanni- That is so exciting! You will have to report back and let us know if your team pink or blue!
> 
> I cannot wait for my appointment tomorrow! I thought I had intuition pointing towards boy, but now I am doubting myself and thinking maybe girl. DH REALLY wants a boy though.
> 
> mummysmurf- I am so happy to hear that you aren't in pain anymore! What kind of tablets did they prescribe for the pain? If it's a low dosage, then I am sure 4 times a day is fine.
> 
> mummy3- I hope your little one's rash gets better! That must be miserable.

They gave me cocodamol for the pain and I see now why I'm allowed it 4 times. Within an hr n half I was in pain again and I'm not allowed any more til 6hrs after :( so I'm wandering if takin one instead of two then having another say an hr or so after would make it last longer, I'm gonna try it with the next dose at 6pm lol


----------



## ladybrown33

NellyLou said:


> Mummy-Smurf, apparently a lot of teeth/gum issues are genetic and can't always be prevented with brushing unfortunately. And pregnancy doesn't help teeth and gum health at all.
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I have started to get pain to the left of my tail bone and up a bit lately. It hurts a fair amount when I walk. Didn't experience this last time. Is anyone else having random pains?

Yes I have been getting what I refer to as butt cramps from the beginning and what a painful thing it is. I can't even move my entire leg when that happens


----------



## Littlechimpma

mummy3 said:


> Hopeful that is such a cute announcement:happydance:
> 
> Saturday and Sunday are soooooo close now, cant wait to hear what you're having! What's your guesses for gender?
> 
> I have a lot of pelvis/back whole body pain from the effect of the pregnancy hormones. My hips are popping in and out with walking and joints are dislocating even more than usual. The joys! I'm very grateful for having a disabled placard!!! If it doesn't ease, getting in with a good physio and getting the right exercises and positions for sleeping etc is something to look into as fast as possible. As well as a good support belt and assisted devices if it comes to that. Plus take advantage of the electric carts in the stores, they're a lot of fun :blush:
> 
> Drmum, I cant go back to vote, no way would be cleared to fly for a start and can you imagine taking the kids on the airplane :argh: What outcome are you hoping for? I hope its a NO, no doubt though, they'll play braveheart the night before and it'll be a YES :rofl: You're finding out gender on Monday too?:happydance: I'm glad you've made some peace with the appointment:hugs: I'm really dreading tomorrow, nowhere near as traumatic as your situation but the feeling of dread is overwhelming, you are very brave:hugs:
> 
> Tooth abcess is brutal, I hope you can get the antibiotics fast and get it well treated. I agree that you don't mess with mouth infections, they're linked to prematurity if they become chronic so not to be messed with:hugs:
> 
> Baby kicking for me is a mix of tapping and wriggles that kind of feel like a very localized cramp. Esp when a seatbelt is there, babies like to fight seatbelts lol.
> 
> Crazy morning again today, if its not one kid its another. My 14.5m old has had a rash for the last 6 days, its his reaction rash but its not gone down so we had to get him seen, which involved the poor guy getting a blood draw. They look for raised eosinophils (if they're elevated high again then he risks benadryl if not then we don't. He has to get all meds compounded because he reacts to dyes as well as all foods) plus he has raised liver enzymes so that needed done at the same time. He slammed his body into my bump so we both left feeling done in. Had to get my thyroid labs again too, fx its easing! Oh and I woke up with a big baby bump from nowhere this morning :rofl:
> 
> Swampmaiden, you found shade in San Diego?? :shock: Its been so hot lately its hard to imagine! Heatwave again next week, its hitting 105F in RB on Monday apparently:icecream:
> 
> Is it just Drmum and I that haven't announced? I wont on FB until after birth and trying to not tell MIL at all, just wait to see if she notices another one :rofl:


You're not alone with the not announcing yet. We will tell my family next week, and in laws the week after, friends after that so will be 16 weeks before most people know. Decided not to do a FB announcement, really do not feel the need to tell people who are not regularly present in my life.


----------



## swampmaiden

mummy3.. yes, i was lucky to find shade.. and yes, everyone has this worried tone when they say how were about to get a heatwave into the 90s.. with humidity.. Im scared lol esp cuz I have to work Saturday, and i work at a garden center so Ill be outside most the day :(

as for announcements.. we've told family, in-laws and a few co-workers, but Im waiting until Xmas for the official Facebook announcement. It's going to be everyones Xmas present from us haha


----------



## NellyLou

We plan on doing an fb announcement, but really only because neither of us live in the cities we are from so none of our extended family members live close. So we keep in contact on fb. 

Anybody else super bored today? I am!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I haven't been awake long enough to be bored, but I'm sure I'll get there! 

I keep sleeping really late, no matter what time I go to bed. I have to be up at 8 tomorrow, and I thought getting to bed earlier last night would help me get up earlier today and kind of prepare me, but I had a crappy dream that one of our dogs was really sick, and then I had to get up to pee, and even sleeping two hours longer than I intended, I'm not feeling very rested... 

Our basement is a separate apartment, and we rent it out to a friend. He said this morning that he had an offer to go be someone's roommate that he's considering. It would be nice to have the storage space back, but we really don't want him to move. That's $500/month out of our pocket, and that pays all our insurance. It doesn't sound like he's considering it really strongly (there's really nowhere in Chicago where you can get your own apartment with utilities and internet included for $500 a month without a roommate, even if the ceilings are a little low ), so fingers crossed that he stays. I don't know anyone else who we'd trust to live down there. And I was planning to pay him to shovel this winter when DH is at work, since I'm not allowed ;)

I think I'm gonna go hug my definitely not sick dog, and then find some lunch...


----------



## NellyLou

Oh I miss the days when I could sleep in to 8 :) No wonder I am so tired this time around!

Those dreams are awful, but at least it was just a dream and your dog was ok!

I hope your friend doesn't move!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi ladies, hope everyone's doing good! Well we found out for sure we're definitely having A BOY!!! We couldn't be more excited! We already have a 4 year old son and 2 year old daughter who are super excited as well!! :) :blue:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NellyLou

Aw! Congrats Jaysbaby!


----------



## frenchie35

Yay! Our first boy. Congrats. I put it up on the first page.

Getting up at 8:00 sounds wonderful! Better savor it while it lasts!


----------



## MrsKChicago

frenchie35 said:


> Getting up at 8:00 sounds wonderful! Better savor it while it lasts!

I know! I'm in big trouble when this baby comes... 8am is terribly early for me, I'm a bad insomniac. Even if I manage to fall asleep at a decent hour and sleep for 8 hours, I'm never as well rested as I'd be if I fell asleep at 1 or 2am and slept the same amount of time. It's part of the reason I'm really hoping breastfeeding works. I can just pop the kid on in a fog in the morning without getting out of bed. Once I'm out of bed, stumbling around, dealing with bottles, then the dogs will want to go out, and I'll try to make coffee in the wrong order, and it'll all go to hell :coffee:


----------



## missfrick

Ooo our first boy! 

MrsK I am a night owl too, I LOVE my sleep... Luckily I'm a good napper so I will sleep when the baby sleeps. 

Had an OB appt today, 15 weeks, heard a strong heartbeat. The baby is near the front of my uterus, the nurse said she doesn't think she's ever had such a clear heartbeat on doppler at 15 weeks. Also, I was told my weight gain is in the normal range so that made me feel better too... Though the nurse also said I'm showing quite a bit for 15 weeks...


----------



## NellyLou

I do know some people who put their baby on their schedule so they slept 10pm -10am instead of 7-7. I just like having my evenings free rather than sleeping in lol. 

Missfrick! Next time you have an appointment, come visit me! I am so freaking bored, especially today! Also, maybe since the baby is so close to the front, that is why you're showing more?


----------



## DrMum

Congrats on our first boy jaysbaby!!

Gosh there are a load of us with secret pregnancies haha! How are you all hiding the bump at work and what's your plan if anyone asks you outright?

Mrs k And Alyssa not long until your scans - can't wait to hear!

I'm working all weekend so I guess it will go fast and then scan on Monday! Hope you all have a restful weekend though and I will be stalking for updates even if I cant reply at the time!! 

Mummy3 yeah we aren't going back either - been away too long to be allowed to vote. I think same as you- if everyone at home gets all stirred up and braveheartish about life then it will happen but I think a no vote would be better for us all. I'm interested to see how it pans out that's for sure.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh everybody at work knows for me lol, there is definitely no way I can hide the bump!


----------



## missfrick

NellyLou I never even thought that could be why I'm showing so much, but as soon as you said it I was like "duh!" I would have came to visit but DF is on a camping trip, sort of a "bachelor party" for him, so I don't have a pass to get onto the second floor. Next time for sure I will!


----------



## DentDoc16

Had an ultrasound this morning! Everything went well! Saw baby bouncing, and one of the pics looks like a wave! haha. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







9.12.14 baby.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 10









9.14.12 baby2.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 10









9.14.12 baby3.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## swampmaiden

congrats Jaysbaby!! First boy of the thread whoohoo

great scan, DentDoc ;)


----------



## mummy3

Yay congrats Jaysbaby:happydance:

Busy weekend this weekend with gender scans:baby: 

MrsK, I hope you don't lose your lodger, its got to be hard to find people you can live that close with. 

Mummy_smurf, I'm glad you've got relief, not sure what co codamol is but I hope the spacing out the doses helps the pain. Tooth pain is the worst:hugs:

Drmum, you know the chances of braveheart being shown is pretty much 100% :rofl: How long have you guys been away? Whereabouts in Scotland are you from, I'm near Aberdeen.

Dentdoc, what a cute pic:cloud9:

Perinatology was surprisingly ok to deal with once there, the thought seems to be worse than the actuality. Scan went great, baby looks good. Cervix is on the short side (2.8cm) but ok for now and placenta is previa but its so early so likely move up. Had to see 2 doctors due to the complicated history, in the end I was sent to the clinic director who was amazing last time:thumbup: He wants me to do the progesterone shots, says cant rule out that they didn't stop me delivering at 26 weeks or so instead of 31. The first was pushing for a cerclage but he said no, with my collagen disorder it would inevitably not hold and cause more issues. He said steroids at 24 weeks and then again at the time of pprom and we can do lung maturity tests from the amniotic fluid after that and when they come back safe( safe at 32+3 with my last daughter, a 3lber) I can get a trial of labour with pitocin:happydance: Have to go back at 19 weeks for the anatomy scan and then every 2 weeks after that with my OB in the weeks not there. Getting regular Doppler (I have had HELLP and eclampsia) and growth scans and cervical length. Very happy with this plan!!:cloud9: 

Did get a row from my neurologist today though. I had stopped one of my seizure meds for my Isaacs syndrome on the advice of my pcp but perinatology said the pros for the med way outweigh the risks. So I had to email him to refil and he wasn't impressed that it wasnt being taken :argh:

Whats everyone upto this weekend? We're going to do BBQ pizza lol, swampmaiden, I honestly don't know how you're going to handle working outside in this, 106F on Monday :/ Is there anyway you can be moved inside until the worst is passed? This is very very hot well for anyone but its brutal when pregnant.:hugs:

Nelly, mine is really close to the front too and since the ligaments gave out yesterday the bump is all there:haha: Its very odd when they go from right at the front to sometimes trying to go right against the spine and the bump changes shape completely:haha:

Missfrick are you doing a bachelorette? I have a friend marrying on nov 29th, she's getting super stressed out with organizing etc

Anyone having anymore name ideas? Need as many ideas out there as possible:baby:

Cravings??


----------



## mummy3

Got to say, for all the push on c sections, I had totally the opposite experience today. There's a few of us in San Diego so if for whatever reason a perinatologist is needed, the team and scripps/UCSD are amazing. The doctor I got my final plan, actually said that he thought he was going to have to persuade me to deliver vaginally!! That is after 2 prior c sections!! :thumbup: C sections are a disaster with my EDS1, with wound splitting after 3 months and severe pain. Whereas the upside to my condition is that natural delivery for me is fast, painless and no cuts/grazes. 4cm to out in 15 mins:haha: 

He took the time to actually look into the history and research the best plan, even quoting the guidelines that a trial of labour can be had if there was a VBAC between c sections. He knew the course of my pregnancies and didn't try to say we can try for term, I cant get there. Instead he focused on attainable goals and how he was going to go all out to try and get us to 32 weeks and talked about all the pluses to getting there. Made me feel like I was actually doing good and not a failure for not being able to get there. Of course I love to hear about others getting to term!! But I hope I can be a help/support for anyone who finds themselves with a preemie:hugs:

Big ramble but I hope it can help any that may need it here in San Diego and to say that getting the right doctor can make a massive difference to the care:hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad your appointment went well and you have a plan in place.

BBQ pizza sounds fun! My friends say you can put dough right on the grill, which just blows my mind. How does it not fall through the grates?? I'm babysitting my nephew tomorrow morning, and I don't think there's much going on Saturday afternoon. I'll try to hit Target on the way home, I think. Sunday we'll make brunch at home (I've been selling crafts at the farmers market for a couple months, and this is the first Sunday off to sleep in!), then off to our ultrasound, then if I get my way we'll go buy something gender specific :) I think DH has another 3 day weekend, so maybe we'll go to Ikea again (just kidding! I hope...). 

I'm still craving sweets. I'd kill for a nice big yeast donut right now. One of DH's friends is a doula, and when I occasionally mention the pregnancy on Facebook, she always pops up with "advice." It's well meaning, but it's stuff that any pregnant woman on the internet has heard 100 times. I posted something yesterday about how being pregnant has turned me into a hobbit, because I now require breakfast, elevenses, luncheon, afternoon tea, supper, dessert, and a midnight snack. She helpfully pointed out that you're supposed to get an extra 300 calories/day when pregnant, and that natural sugars like fruit are better than processed sugar. No shit... Apples are better than donuts?? Another mom friend chimed in with "F&$% it, eat donuts. Because making another person is hard, and donuts are delicious." I laughed, hard. 

Anyone with fun new symptoms? (TMI) I finally caved and added prunes to the shopping list. I'm still going, it's just not as fun :blush: Might be why I'm gaining a little weight again.


----------



## missfrick

mummy3: I don't know if I will have a bachelorette or not - I clearly can't drink, and being preggo at a strip club or something wouldn't be very exciting for me... maybe dinner with some friends; and I'm having a bridal shower two weeks before the wedding (I know it's so close together, but we're getting married in a hurry there's not much time to plan all of this). And yes, I am incredibly stressed.

So all the little aches and pains in the past were NOT round ligament pains. I know this because I now have round ligament pain, and holy $h!& does it hurt! Also having other ligament pains according to the nurse I saw today... everything underneath the uterus that it's pushing on is sore, including groin and cervix... ugh


----------



## kealz

MrsKChicago said:


> "F&$% it, eat donuts. Because making another person is hard, and donuts are delicious." .

I love this! Think this will be my new motto! :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

OMG. DH just came up from the laundry room and said "I hate to say it, but I think we have to go to Ikea this weekend." I almost had a heart attack until further prodding revealed that it was a slip and he meant Costco....


----------



## NellyLou

Hahaha you have had enough of ikea haven't you!?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, for sure. I love Ikea, but I can't do it three weekends in a row! Especially since it's an hour away...

I'm waiting for my brother to pick me up for babysitting now. I kind of want to crawl back into bed and pretend I forgot  I like the baby part, but not the waking up part...


----------



## hanni

We are team blue!!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
Little boy snugging up to go to sleep. :cloud9::blue:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140913_170859.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## swampmaiden

mummy3 said:


> Whats everyone upto this weekend? We're going to do BBQ pizza lol, swampmaiden, I honestly don't know how you're going to handle working outside in this, 106F on Monday :/ Is there anyway you can be moved inside until the worst is passed? This is very very hot well for anyone but its brutal when pregnant.:hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone having anymore name ideas? Need as many ideas out there as possible:baby:

Yeah, its going to be a cooker today.. we do have shade and an indoor section.. so I'll just be doing the lizard thing and rotating in and out of sun and shade to regulate my body temp.. Im really really hoping that this is going to be the last of the hot days here and that fall might actually begin soon.. Im really really really looking forward to cooler weather...

As for names.. I suggested Walter, esp bc our last name start with a W also, and I thought it'd be hilarious to have a Walter W. just like in Breaking Bad... my husband didnt think it was so funny tho :haha:


----------



## chimama

Congrats hanni! He looks so cute and snuggled!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

hanni said:


> We are team blue!!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
> Little boy snugging up to go to sleep. :cloud9::blue:

Congrats :D 

That's two boys now hehe


----------



## mummy3

Awwww big congrats Hanni:baby: He is so cute:happydance:

Swampmaiden, I hear you. Hubby insists its going to be a hot winter though :/ 

MrsK that is a lot of IKEA!!! Costco is pretty fun:haha:


----------



## missfrick

Congrats Hanni that's awesome, and what a cute bub he is!

You all are complaining about the heat, it's 9 degrees here today, and pouring rain! Poor DF is on his canoe camping trip, I hope he comes home tomorrow in good spirits...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Hanni!

I think we've settled our boy name argument. DH wanted Vincent after his grandfather who he barely knew. It's not my favorite name, but I said I'd go along with it if he talked to his uncle about him, made sure he was a good guy and worth naming a kid after. I wasn't willing to go along with the perspective of a toddler, you know?

My first choice name was Theodore, though I wasn't absolutely married to the idea. He likes Theodore a lot, but couldn't get past Vincent. 

So a couple nights ago, we're sitting around, watching tv, and the name Constantine comes up, so I threw it out there as a middle name. Turns out he really likes it. Over dinner last night, out of nowhere, he said he really loves Theodore Constantine, feels like it's a good, strong name, Theodore Roosevelt has probably been more of a role model to him than grandpa Vincent who he barely knew, and that's what he wants if it's a boy. Doesn't even want Vincent as a middle name. I don't know what happened in his brain to cause the switch, but it looks like we have a boy name we both love. I'm feeling a lot less anxious about the gender scan tomorrow now that I know a boy won't lead to more stress and disagreement.


----------



## NellyLou

congrats Hanni!!! Love that people are starting to find out!

Yes, horrible weather here! We did the charity plane pull with work this morning. Had to run out and get a winter hat and mittens for or dd! It was still fun though!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hanni, that pic is so cute! Congrats!

Does anyone remember my extreme fear of the dentist? I had to get a root canal a few weeks ago & I was petrified. Welllllll..... Now I am officially enrolled to be a dental assistant. How crazy is that?! HAHA.

How is everyone feeling? I have been feeling worse & worse everyday. Boobs still hurt a lot, I have no energy, headaches like crazy... Just feeling BLAH. Hope this subsides soon!


----------



## missfrick

sn0wbunnie said:


> How is everyone feeling? I have been feeling worse & worse everyday. Boobs still hurt a lot, I have no energy, headaches like crazy... Just feeling BLAH. Hope this subsides soon!

I'm still really exhausted too! I thought once I was into the second trimester it would get better, and it has a bit, but I'm still pretty exhausted (I had TWO naps today). I think I need to get out for more walks during the day, or sit outside for fresh air... Besides that I'm okay though


----------



## MrsKChicago

I finally got my NT results, and everything is low risk :) I wasn't really stressed about it because the ultrasound looked good, but it's a relief to see it in writing anyway. 

I hope you guys start waking up soon. I'm still really tired when I actually go out and do stuff, but I'm feeling better than I was. The renewed breast pain has subsided again, bras are a bit tight now, but my nipples have remained sensitive as hell. It makes it even harder to sleep on my stomach. I never realized until recently how often I sleep on my stomach - I would have told you I was a side sleeper if you'd asked me two months ago.


----------



## missfrick

New symptom! I rolled onto my stomach to readjust positions, and it feels like there's a ball in my stomach! So I'm officially no longer able to lay on my stomach, the uterus is OUT!


----------



## SarahBear

Hey, I just found this thread and no I have not read through it! Anyway, I'm expecting my second child March 22nd. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to the group!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Well it looks like we are..... :pink:
 



Attached Files:







Gender 3.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Alyssa! I hope your husband isn't too disappointed to be so heavily outnumbered ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

nice Alyssa, i was wondering about your scan today.. glad it went well... and I had to laugh at the comment of poor husband being outnumbered :haha:

as for the 9 degree weather.. wish some of that could blow our way. the concept of being 'cold' seems like sci-fi fantasy.. mummy3, I really hope we arent going to get another warm winter like last year. Ive heard rumors of an El Nino this winter, which means lots of rain, which would be good. But we'll see.. might have to do a rain dance for it tho soon :happydance:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

He isn't too disappointed! He loves his girls lol. He did say that he might start growing his own uterus though!
 



Attached Files:







BABY GIRL AT 15 WEEKS_24.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 20









BABY GIRL AT 15 WEEKS_9.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

mummy3 and swampmaiden - I felt like I was melting today! It was so hot! I wanted to take our gender reveal pictures outside, but it was way too hot for that. I am so ready to break out my boots and have fall weather.


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats on team BLUE Hanni. Such a cute scan pic!! 

And congrats to you also Alyssa on another PINK member to your family!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Feels like I haven't checked in here in AGES! The last few weeks have been so busy. 

I'M A WIFE! Our wedding was wonderful and I am so happy. Then we went away for a week to the seaside which was so relaxing and Amelia loved the beach. 

My sickness seemed to ease off for a few weeks and I was able to survive off the Cyclizine. But it seems to be coming back again. I've run out of Cyclizine and I'd really rather not go back on it because it makes me so drowsy and it's hard to watch Amelia when I'm on them. 

15 week midwife appointment tomorrow. I think I get to hear the heartbeat at this appointment. Praying my little bean is still strong in there. I'm not really showing yet, which is worrying me. Well, I think you can tell I'm pregnant, but it's still quite squidgy. Maybe it's because bump is behind my left over mummy tummy and it will stretch out and harden as I get bigger?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

SarahBear said:


> Hey, I just found this thread and no I have not read through it! Anyway, I'm expecting my second child March 22nd. :)

Welcome :D

Yay I'm officially 2nd trimenster for sure today :D (14weeks) and I have for sure just felt baby move while led in bed it didn't last long but it was defo them moving around :D I started to feel weird last night as I had lots of trapped wind tummy kept rumbling lol but it also felt weird like a constant butterflies in my stomach or something :D I think I'm starting to put on more weight now too so fx for a bump that's showing better very soon. Only 11days now til my gender scan, yay


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> He isn't too disappointed! He loves his girls lol. He did say that he might start growing his own uterus though!

Congrats on another girl, great pics :D now time for name choosing :p


----------



## SarahBear

I'm actually 13 weeks today, not 14. Anyone else skipping the scans? I plan to only have medically indicated scans. I'll have the quad marker to screen for neural tube defects and indicate chance of other complications, but if all looks good there and on other non-invasive tests, I'll be skipping the ultrasound.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow you are very strong bein able to skip them I love them, most of us have private scans booked too :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Mrs. CoffeePuffin! Your dress is so floaty in your picture, I love it! Lots of people don't show at 15 weeks, it's all normal.

I'm not strong enough to skip the scans. I have a lot of anxiety in general (I was taking an herbal supplement to keep it in check before pregnancy, but I can't take it now). I'm managing ok (I think the hormones are keeping me a little more level, how crazy is that?), but I'd be doing a lot worse right now if I didn't get the occasional peek to see that baby is ok up until he or she starts kicking. I think constant anxiety is probably worse for baby than occasional ultrasounds, though I'd likely do all the medical ones anyway, even without the anxiety issue.

Hope everyone has a fun day planned. I have my gender ultrasound in a few hours! Can't wait!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> Congrats, Mrs. CoffeePuffin! Your dress is so floaty in your picture, I love it! Lots of people don't show at 15 weeks, it's all normal.
> 
> I'm not strong enough to skip the scans. I have a lot of anxiety in general (I was taking an herbal supplement to keep it in check before pregnancy, but I can't take it now). I'm managing ok (I think the hormones are keeping me a little more level, how crazy is that?), but I'd be doing a lot worse right now if I didn't get the occasional peek to see that baby is ok up until he or she starts kicking. I think constant anxiety is probably worse for baby than occasional ultrasounds, though I'd likely do all the medical ones anyway, even without the anxiety issue.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fun day planned. I have my gender ultrasound in a few hours! Can't wait!

Good luck and let us know which one you having :D I think I'm gonna go looking online at clothes :D today I defo have the start of my bump, my geans now feel tight on me n it's uncomphy now as its pushin my stomach in lol


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats on your wedding coffeepuffin! I wouldnt worry about not showing yet. You may be someone who literally just pops rather than gradually. Hope you get to hear baby's HB tomorrow at your app! 

Enjoy seeing your little one again mrskchicago. Can't wait to hear what colour bump is!


----------



## DrMum

Congrats Mrs Coffeepuffin! Gorgeous dress!

Mrsk I can't wait for your update- mine is tomorrow so yours is kind of making it real for me!

Alyssa yay another girlie! Wow your husband might just need his own uterus to make it through three teenage girls haha! 

Swamp maiden and mummy3 can you send some of that heat north please- we had crazy frost last night and I broke out my gloves this morning!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

You can send a few degrees our way, too. It's not terrible here, but it's about 10 degrees lower than I'd like.


----------



## SarahBear

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Wow you are very strong bein able to skip them I love them, most of us have private scans booked too :D

I just don't trust them based on what I've read. I'd rather not expose my child to ultrasound waves. That also means no doppler for me.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I've had to order some gaviscon with my food shopping order that's coming tomorrow. I can feel all the acid sitting at the bottom of my throat, it's horrible. And heartburn, and sickness is back. 

Gah.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's a boy! Shocked but exited!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> It's a boy! Shocked but exited!

Yay congrats :happydance:


----------



## DrMum

MrsKChicago said:


> It's a boy! Shocked but exited!

Wowsers I was sure your first scan was a girl! Shows how much I know!

With our first, I was CERTAIN he was a girl, and it actually took me a minute or two to believe the sonographer! He's currently running round in a ninja turtle cape blowing kisses at me- boys are awesome!! Congrats -I'm excited for you too! :happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Yay for the finding out!!!

Alyssa, big congrats on 3rd pink:cloud9: My hubby is similar to yours, he wanted a boy to even things out lol. Growing his own uterus :rofl: If only the men could do the hard work!!!

MrsK big congrats too:happydance: I really thought girl for you too but now you have the perfect name for your little guy:cloud9:

Congratulations on becoming a bride coffee puffin:happydance: Your dress is gorgeous and it sounds like you all had a brilliant time on holiday :) I hope your sickness eases off for good fast:hugs:

For sure we can share all heat here :argh:

Sarahbear welcome! I will be having upwards of 20 scans, medically indicated but I do feel its best to limit it somewhat.

Had an horrendous day, I was up all last night with seriously bad pelvic/hip/knee/leg pain, my knee had dislocated and I got that in but I must have torn something in my hip with all the hormones loosening my extremely hypermobile joints. The ER gave me a shot of morphine and sent a message to my rheumatologist and OB to get into the orthopedist asap. Sucks to need the wheelchair already! 

Tomorrow for you DRmum :happydance: Cant wait to see what you're having!!! :baby: HUbby and I are considering Saoirse for our daughter, fits in with the rest lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that sounds miserable, mummy3 :( 

I'm still shocked it's a boy, but I'm very excited, too. I'm glad we solved the name issue before the ultrasound. It made it much happier and less anxiety-inducing, as silly as it is to get that stressed over a name. I'm getting very excited about little Teddy now.

It was such a beautiful day, too. After the ultrasound we got frozen custard and visited a couple baby shops. We found a great little shirt to announce the sex with. It's an Abe Froman (Sausage King of Chicago) shirt - very appropriate for Chicagoans and Ferris Bueller fans.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats on finding out the genders ladies! :dance:

Congrats coffee puffin! We were just at my cousins wedding today, I love weddings. 

Welcome Sarahbear. Like mummy3, I will be having a number of medically necessary scans. 

DrMum, I've just been wearing loose tops or fitted tops with loose cardigans. If you know I'm pregnant you can tell, but I find most people aren't paying close enough attention to determine it on their own- yet. If someone asks me outright I plan on saying I have overindulged and have gained weight, both of which are true and side step the question without having to lie outright. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck keeping it under wraps. I'm already past the point of being able to hide it, unless I find just the right frumpy clothes.


----------



## missfrick

Congrats on team blue MrsK!

I'm definitely past the point of hiding it.

Is anyone hiring a doula? I am having a hospital birth with an OB but still want to have the added support; we are meeting a potential one on Wednesday. Does anyone know how doulas behave if the mother decides to use drugs during birth? I am planning as natural as possible, but obviously there is a threshold that for some women is too much, so I want the option. Are they judgy, or just supportive?


----------



## mummy3

Teddy is an absolutely adorable nickname :cloud9: Theodore is a strong masculine name for when he grows up too:thumbup: Doesn't it feel so much more real once you know?!

Where can a person find frozen custard? Never heard of it but it sounds soooo good...

Lil foosh I'm similar where if you knew, you can tell but most don't notice. A couple times though I've seen people staring as if to try and guess, some on school run etc but aren't brave enough to ask:haha: Are you getting this?

I haven't had a doula. I have a close friend who has though, and the doula was very supportive and went along with any medication requests my friend wanted, just was generally supportive and none judgemental and my friend was very glad to have her there:thumbup: The trick seems to be to find the right fit:hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

It does feel more real! And that's one of the big draws of Theodore. It's cute for a little kid, but it grows up well, too, and there are lots of nickname options. I'm still torn on sharing the name publicly. If someone straight up asks, I'll tell them (a few of my close friends know), but I don't see myself referring to him as Teddy on Facebook or anything. I'm still laughing at our instant agreement on Constantine as a middle name. Our girl name was Valentine, and we have a dog named Clementine, too. I guess we really love -tine names!

We'll still have to have the Circumcision Talk, but that can wait... I think I'll let him make the final decision, but not until I do some research and he does some research and I have my say (If anyone can suggest any resources that aren't crazy super biased, send them my way!).

We got our custard at a private place that's near the ultrasound place. Culver's also has it. I don't know beyond that. It's soooooo good. They'll mix all kinds of stuff into it for you, but plain old vanilla and chocolate are my favorites.

I'm considering a doula. I was honestly a little worried about how DH would be at the birth, in terms of emotional support. He cares a lot, but he's not great at expressing it, you know? But he's been great through the pregnancy so far, and has totally surprised me, so I'm definitely feeling more confident in his birth partnering abilities. He's open to the idea of a doula, though, so it's not off the table. We tend to be kind of private about a lot of things, though, so we may want just us and medical professionals in the room.

As for pain relief, I guess it just depends on the doula. There's no one philosophy they all stick to. Interview a few and see if you find one you click with. There's bound to be someone who agrees with your approach.


----------



## hanni

Congratulations MrsK!!! Yay for more blue bumps. &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats on a blue bump mrsk!! Utterly adore Theodore/Teddy for a boy. I was convinced when carrying Lucie that she was a boy. I dreamt about having a baby boy & was drawn to boys clothing. Turns out my mothers intuition didn't work for me!! 

Now ladies are starting to find out gender i don't think i can stay yellow until March!! I remember how lovely/exciting it was to find out we were expecting a girl last time!

Still no twins in the group??


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Wow, you're all finding out so early. I won't be able to find out the gender til later in October when I'm 20 weeks. Wish I had money for a private scan. I really don't know how people can be team yellow right up til the birth, I would never have the patience!


----------



## hanni

CoffeePuffin said:


> Wow, you're all finding out so early. I won't be able to find out the gender til later in October when I'm 20 weeks. Wish I had money for a private scan. I really don't know how people can be team yellow right up til the birth, I would never have the patience!


I know! Totally admire there patience. 
I also just think there is such a limited selection of unisex clothing out there, and anything they say is unisex most of the time looks either boyish or girly!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Mummy3, I think because of my loss earlier this year most people wouldn't dare ask, it's too risky and potentially very hurtful. I have noticed one of my coworkers look at my belly a couple of times but she hasn't said anything and she may have been looking at my security tag because I've had to wear it sort of upside-down so it doesn't bump off my belly while I walk (as that's uncomfortable). 

My boss's boss knows, we are friends and she is ttc too. She told me that several months ago she was on the phone with my boss as he was working from home, she heard strange noises in the background and finally asked him where he was, without thinking he said his parent's house. It didn't twig to her that it would be odd for him to work from his parent's place instead of his own, but afterwards when he went public about his divorce he revealed that he had been freaking out thinking she would have figured it out because of that 1 convo. I think it's a totally valid way of looking at it! My mum saw me wearing an outfit and told me if I didn't want people to know I shouldn't wear it again, but my younger brother saw me at exactly the same time as my mum and when we told him almost 2 weeks later he was completely surprised.

It is very exciting to have people finding out genders already. I am still on the fence about finding out. I am thinking I won't ask but if we find out because it is obvious during one of the many scans we will have I won't be upset. This is the first time I genuinely do not have even the slightest preference for one gender or the other.


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats Mrs. K! And I LOVE The name Theodore, as that is our choice if we have a boy too :) Teddy is cute for a little boy, and Ted or Theo works for a teen and older I think. Although, I do know a man who is almost 40 and still goes by Teddy :)

MissFrick, I didn't have a doula last time, but I am considering one this time, or just a postpartum doula this time. I found the delivery room nurses at the General absolutely amazing! The post partum nurses were not as good, and since it's a teaching hospital, there are a lot of student nurses. They assigned a student nurse to me on my first full day after delivery and my actual nurse didn't really check on me at all. This time I will say no if they ask if a student nurse can watch me the whole day. I know they need the experience, but it's not going to be from me this time lol.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I had the NT scan done today. Baby would NOT cooperate. He/she kept doing flips & would not sit still, haha! So the tech could not get a proper measure. She did say that by what she COULD see, everything looked normal, measuring right on track! Yayy. I'm having blood drawn just to make sure. It's so crazy that baby actually looks like a baby now! We even saw them yawn :) Ahhhh <3 Here are some pics! 


https://i62.tinypic.com/2ymbwwj.png

https://i57.tinypic.com/15yt4sz.png


----------



## chrislo4

Lovely scan pics sn0wbunnie! Glad all is well with your little one


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sn0wbunnie said:


> I had the NT scan done today. Baby would NOT cooperate. He/she kept doing flips & would not sit still, haha! So the tech could not get a proper measure. She did say that by what she COULD see, everything looked normal, measuring right on track! Yayy. I'm having blood drawn just to make sure. It's so crazy that baby actually looks like a baby now! We even saw them yawn :) Ahhhh <3 Here are some pics!
> 
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2ymbwwj.png
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/15yt4sz.png

Nice pics :p


----------



## ladybrown33

hanni said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> Wow, you're all finding out so early. I won't be able to find out the gender til later in October when I'm 20 weeks. Wish I had money for a private scan. I really don't know how people can be team yellow right up til the birth, I would never have the patience!
> 
> 
> I know! Totally admire there patience.
> I also just think there is such a limited selection of unisex clothing out there, and anything they say is unisex most of the time looks either boyish or girly!Click to expand...

I said the same thing about the unisex clothing when I went into the baby department, it still looks like it's for one or the other


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Had my 15 week appointment with midwife and heard heartbeat for the first time, nice and strong. Yay :D


----------



## NellyLou

THat's great coffeepuffin!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Chrislo, all the twins are due in February! Have you peeked into that group? It's Twin Central in there :)

Congrats on the scan and heartbeat, ladies! 

Thanks for the Teddy compliments. It's all a lot more real now that we have a name!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, and apparently DH's coworkers are already planning a whiskey shower for him. Smart ladies!


----------



## chrislo4

MrsKChicago said:


> Chrislo, all the twins are due in February! Have you peeked into that group? It's Twin Central in there :)

Haha no I haven't had a look in that group but i will now!!

Just saw one of the ladies in that group who was originally in March group lost her little one recently. So sad x


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

MrsK- I know I told you on FB, but congrats on team blue! I agree that it feels more real now, knowing what we are having. 

CoffeePuffin- Congrats on getting married! And for hearing the heartbeat! 

Sn0wbunnie- Great scan pics! I love the profiles!

We are 98% sure that we are naming our little princess Cadance Grace. We haven't seriously sat down and looked at a baby name book, but we really like the name Cadance, and Grace is after my sister-in law. Our twins' middle names are also after DH's other sister, and my sister. So we didn't want to leave out his youngest sister.


----------



## NellyLou

Coffeepuffin, I missed the post where you said you got married! Congrats!!!!

Cadence Grace is a cute name, and I'm a big fan of using family names for middle names :) Do you think you'd call her Cady for short? (I only ask because my name is Katie and I have always loved my name lol!)


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

It's funny you say that NellyLou! I was just thinking that last night! I am terrible about using nicknames for some reason, even though I love them. I always wanted to have my nickname be Aly, but I never followed through with asking anyone to call me that lol. My other two kids don't really have a good nickname associated with their names either. But I think it would be cute to call her Cady, only time will tell if I actually do it lol.


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah I think nicknames only work well if parents give them a nickname early on. I'm Kathryn, but have always gone by Katie. My daughter is Kallianna, but we have always called her Kallie :)


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations to those who know the gender already I have a whole week and half to wait and I'm counting down the days


----------



## DentDoc16

Congrats Mrs. K! Did you think it would be a girl?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I did! I was sure it was a girl! But a boy is exciting too :) I've gotten a few cute little guy outfits, but I'm going to hold off on clothes now unless I see something I have to have, since he'll get lots of hand me downs.


----------



## Missbx

CoffeePuffin said:


> Wow, you're all finding out so early. I won't be able to find out the gender til later in October when I'm 20 weeks. Wish I had money for a private scan. I really don't know how people can be team yellow right up til the birth, I would never have the patience!

I'm the same I won't find out till 17th Of October I asked Oh if we could book a privert 16 week gender scan but he said just wait for the one in October :growlmad:


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations to everyone who's found out the gender :) x


----------



## curlykate

I sill don't find out for another two weeks. The wait is killing me!! We don't really have the option of a private scan around here, unless we want to travel and pay big bucks. It's just not worth it to have a private scan in this area. So for now, I just have to be patient and wait it out!


----------



## NellyLou

Where in Ontario are you, Curlykate? I scheduled my private scan here in Ottawa. It was on sale and was $79 just for gender identification. The only thing is that in Ontario, they won't tell you the gender until 18 weeks anyway, so it's only two weeks earlier. I scheduled it anyway. I feel like those two weeks will take forever lol.

So last week I thought I felt the baby move a lot, but since then, I haven't felt a thing. Making me paranoid! I also don't feel like my bump has grown much at all in the last few weeks. I can not wait for my appointment on Thursday!


----------



## DrMum

Hi everyone sorry for not updating yesterday as we only got back late.

Scans went well I think. They weren't the chattiest sonographers so it was a bit like pulling teeth. So my heart scan I have no idea and have to await for the report, but baby looks good and most importantly live and kicking! And we are team.......BLUE!

I was worried I might not cope well having lost a daughter but to my total relief I just felt excited that our son is getting his wish come true of a baby brother. We aren't going to tell anyone gender though until birth. We like to just know for ourselves ( and you guys...!) 

So for how I'm just waiting for my heart results and seeing my OB tomorrow.

Good luck for all the forthcoming scans too!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats DrMum! Fingers crossed it is all good news from the OB tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on team blue, DrMum! That is great! And you must be so relieved to have had a good ultrasound :)


----------



## mkyerby16

Congrats to everyone finding out gender! I think things will feel a bit more real when I find out but that won't be until the last week of October or even the 1st week of November!!


----------



## ladybrown33

DrMum said:


> Hi everyone sorry for not updating yesterday as we only got back late.
> 
> Scans went well I think. They weren't the chattiest sonographers so it was a bit like pulling teeth. So my heart scan I have no idea and have to await for the report, but baby looks good and most importantly live and kicking! And we are team.......BLUE!
> 
> I was worried I might not cope well having lost a daughter but to my total relief I just felt excited that our son is getting his wish come true of a baby brother. We aren't going to tell anyone gender though until birth. We like to just know for ourselves ( and you guys...!)
> 
> So for how I'm just waiting for my heart results and seeing my OB tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck for all the forthcoming scans too!

Congratrulations on team blue I have a feeling that's what I am too!! Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats drmum :D


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats on a BLUE bump DrMum!


----------



## swampmaiden

congrats to all the Blue and Pink bumps, how exciting!

I have to wait another 6 weeks.. hopefully itll go by fast.. and Im strongly considering not announcing the gender until my baby shower in February.. so if anyone in the family wants to know, then they have to come lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so glad all went well, DrMum! I'm sure your heart results will be perfect. And congrats on Team Blue!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Congrats DrMum! There are a lot of blue bumps so far on this thread!


----------



## DrMum

Thanks everyone. And my cardiologist just called to say my echo is normal! Phew! Apparently I have really trivial valve regurg which he says is normal in pregnancy and nothing they are even going to worry about. The main thing is it doesn't look like I have the same condition that our daughter had.

All good news! Thanks everyone for the well wishes and nice messages! :flower:


----------



## MrsKChicago

So, I've been weighing myself every week or two, and overall, besides the 5lbs I gained the second I got pregnant, I've been holding steady. I gained 3lbs a couple weeks ago, and now it's off again. I was thinking about it, and I think that gain was when I was back to eating meat again. I wonder if there's any connection. It's not like I've been following an ideal vegetarianish diet - I've had lots of carbs.


----------



## Bookity

It'll probably be first week of November when I find out too. Waiting is HARD!


----------



## swampmaiden

Bookity said:


> It'll probably be first week of November when I find out too. Waiting is HARD!

Yes it is!!!


So, I finally broke down and went a lil crazy on internet shopping for maternity clothes. I got some dresses... heres one of them... and some shorts to wear UNDER the dress, since its been so freaking hot my thighs tend to chafe with dresses. Im not normally a big shopper, but since Ive been 'saving' money by not going out to bars, restaurants, buying wine weekly etc, I thought Id spoil myself a little bit!

Hows everyone else doing with shopping?
 



Attached Files:







cn8003929.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummy3

Big congrats on team blue Drmum:happydance: Now to look at names!! Brilliant that your echo is good too :) 

Alyssa, Cadence is a beautiful name:cloud9:

Sorry that there's such long waits for some to find out gender, it'll be here before we know it though:baby:

Nelly, good luck for Thursday, I have OB then too :) 

I wonder if meat is to blame MrsK, maybe the salt in it? I'm encouraged more salt lol, my cardiologist laughs that he doesn't say that very often :rofl: Seems like your body is telling you what to crave to keep healthy.

We're thinking maybe Saoirse for our baby daughter:baby:

How's everyone who's been having joint pain? I got in with a great doctor, he's a physiatrist, specializing in neuromuscular disorders and has actually treated another person with Isaacs!! He's going to do my PT himself and have my braces altered and he's talking with my neurologist to get a full plan. He did ask me to allow him to do an EMG next time so he can show his students:haha: I hope everyone else who is hurting can get in with PT and get help :hugs:

Next week I have rheumatology, cardiology and endocrinology :argh:

Tomorrow though, off to take little Alasdhair to the beach down at La Jolla, his endoscopy got rescheduled and the others are at school so good way to cool down :) WHat does everyone else have on?


----------



## swampmaiden

mummy3 said:


> We're thinking maybe Saoirse for our baby daughter:baby:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow though, off to take little Alasdhair to the beach down at La Jolla, his endoscopy got rescheduled and the others are at school so good way to cool down :) WHat does everyone else have on?

Hi, I have plans to go to that beach tomorrow too!! How funny, we may see each other and not even realize it! If you want, you can pm me, Ill give you my number if you wanna meet up... we're going early tho, like around 11a

And how do you pronounce Saoirse? Like Sah-reese?


----------



## MrsKChicago

November??? That's way too far away...

I've done a lot of shopping! I need a few warm things - I have some early fall things that still fit, but I'll need a few cozy sweaters soon at the rate I'm growing. I ordered a cardigan and it turns out it's just a lightweight knit fabric, not sweatery. I have a couple cardigans I should be able to wear the whole time, but one is green and the other is navy with a pastel rainbow diamond/argyle kind of pattern, so they're not exactly neutral. We're due a very cold winter again, so I'll need to find some warm stuff. And a coat, I don't think I can avoid a maternity coat.

I don't think it's the salt that's been an issue. My diet is not exactly low in salt as it is! I don't know, I'm not off meat entirely, but I am eating a lot less again. It could be coincidence, but I'll pay attention if I start gaining or eating a lot of meat again. I think I've been eating a little less overall, too. I'm always eating, but I'm eating smaller servings.


----------



## MrsKChicago

swampmaiden said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> We're thinking maybe Saoirse for our baby daughter:baby:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow though, off to take little Alasdhair to the beach down at La Jolla, his endoscopy got rescheduled and the others are at school so good way to cool down :) WHat does everyone else have on?
> 
> Hi, I have plans to go to that beach tomorrow too!! How funny, we may see each other and not even realize it! If you want, you can pm me, Ill give you my number if you wanna meet up... we're going early tho, like around 11a
> 
> And how do you pronounce Saoirse? Like Sah-reese?Click to expand...

I believe it's more like Seer-shah. All those Irish and Scottish names are beautiful, but it's absolutely impossible to figure out how they're pronounced based on spelling!


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, I know a little Saoirse and they pronounce it sair-shah. Super cute name!

Good luck at your appointment to mummy3!


----------



## mummy3

Swampmaiden, I'll go pm you :) We'll be really early, like 9.30am and have to leave at 11 to get back for the kindergarten 11.40 early finish (bring on the 29th and its a full day!) Be cool if you guys come a bit early to say hi :)

Saoirse is Seer-sha yup, no doubt we'll get like 'sauce' lol. It means freedom:cloud9:

MrsK you mention sweaters and its like a foreign language:haha: Please can we swap temps?? Well still your body is letting you know what you need:thumbup: Right now mine is needing coco puffs :munch:

I need to get more clothes too, its finding the time though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine needs Fig Newtons ;)

It's been cool but not cold this week. We still have the bedroom ac on overnight, but I like the bedroom really cold. It's long sleeve season, but thankfully not sweater time yet. It's supposed to warm up in a few days, then probably get cool again. I'll be happy to swap some degrees in a month or two! I am NOT looking forward to another winter of -30 windchills...


----------



## mummy3

Fig newtons makes for a healthy baby:haha: Mine doesn't seem to handle anything remotely healthy.

Same with cold bedroom, I can be absolutely freezing, go to bed and then need AC. That is seriously cold. It should be a nice 70F year round for all of us:thumbup:


----------



## SarahBear

We considered Saoirse for a name at one point. I was never exactly sure how to pronounce it though... I saw conflicting sources. One sounded like Sair-sha, the other sounded like Seer-sha. I liked the one that sounded like "sair-sha" but not "seer-sha." In the end I went with a name that didn't confuse me... For my next one, I'm currently thinking Azalea for a girl and Leo for a boy.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I went searching through my stuff yesterday and found 2 pairs of my old maternity jeans from last time around, and they fit! I am so happy right now, I can actually wear some comfy jeans. I've been looking on ebay for some more too. I live in jeans, so need quite a few pairs but they are so expensive to buy each pair brand new. 

Haven't bought any maternity tops yet as I'm getting away fine with normal long tops for now so long as they're stretchy.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I still planon staying team yellow, I know its crazy but I love the idea of surprises. 
We are in Florida now. Its hot. We bought a new vehicle yesterday and today we will be looking at homes on base. Im excited. Baby is moving a lot recently, especially when I am hungry.
Congrats to everyone on their blue, pink or yellow bumps. Its still surreal to me. I keep telling myself there is a little person growing inside of me. 
The results came back from my NT scan as normal, hooray!! 
Other than fighting off nausea here and there all is well. Still experiencing severe sciatic nerve pain in my left butt and down my leg. I figure baby is doing flips off the backside of my uterus. Fx it goes away sooner rather than later. 
Lots of nipple soreness and now I started leaking. DH is grossed out, lol. Getting super itchy near my navel so ive been lathering myself with aveeno moisturizer daily. My bump is growing and I can tellbaby Iis definitely moving upwards. About halfway to my belly button.
The names everyone has picked sound lovely. 
Is anyone near florida besides me?


----------



## chimama

I stopped by Motherhood Maternity over the weekend and bought a pair of maternity slacks for work. Been rocking them at work this week and can I say I love them? They also round out my bump well which is great.

Been doing a lot of travelling on flights this week so focusing on preventing any leg swelling.

Congrats to all the team blues and pinks!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sarahbear, sounds like you lean towards flower names for girls, Violet and Azalea are both pretty. 

I have to admit that even after everyone wrote out the phonetic of Saoirse I still went to look up an audio file. I heard both pronunciations and they are both nice! Sounds like it will fit in well with your other kids' names, Mummy3.

Mommasquirrel, very happy your move went well and you are settling in. Yay for your NT results.

How funny, Swamp & Mummy3, that you ended up with plans to the same place on the same morning. I guess that means that you are close enough that you could probably have coffee/tea and play dates once the bubs are born.

MrsK, I don't know if the weight loss is related to salt or meat but I lost weight with my first. I didn't gain any weight until late in 3rd tri and then I was only up about 5 or 7 lbs when he was born. He came out 7lbs 15ozs, then with all the other instant weight loss within a couple of days I was down almost 20lbs from my pre-preg weight. I had extra to begin with and my doc was happy. I hadn't changed my diet, only had smaller meals more frequently. It was probably because even just lying on the couch a pregnant woman burns as many calories as someone weight lifting.


----------



## curlykate

Nelly I'm in North Bay. Our closest place for private scans is in Sudbury. Likewise, we could also head to Ottawa or Barrie, but both are too far away. The place in Sudbury also charges A LOT compared to what some women on here are paying.

I've moved over to maternity pants for work, finally! I was wearing my normal shorts which were getting a bit tight, but not too bad. Now some cold weather has hit, and I had to put pants on. None of my pants fit! :( So I had to pull out the maternity pants. Thankfully I have quite a few pair of black maternity pants for work from my last pregnancy. I'll have to get a few more items, but at least I have the basics to get me through the next few weeks.


----------



## NellyLou

Oooh North Bay! Have travelled through it quite a bit on my way to visit my Brother in SSM. We usually stay over in North Bay to break up the drive. But yes, not a chance I would travel that far to have a gender determination US only two weeks before a free one.


----------



## DrMum

It's so weird reading you guys are off to the beach! I've just been running round the house playing the traditional canadian morning game called "find the missing mitten before school". I can't believe here in the prairies we are in winter already! 

Mummy3 that's a beautiful name! We are struggling to come up with Gaelic boys names...any ideas? Our list we had has been worked through thoroughly with no success!

I'm off into the into the city today for my OB appt so will update if there is any news! In the meantime have a great day everyone and enjoy the sunshine if you have it :)


----------



## lsd2721

Congrats on all the ladies who found out the gender! I can't wait to find out my babies gender! Not til early November though. :( SO FAR AWAY! lol

So I have been looking at buying prams/strollers this past few weeks and I think I have picked the one I want. Do any of you ladies have the Mamas and Papas Armadillo stroller or know anyone with one?! I would love to know what they think of it! I love all the colors that they have available too! :) My first choice was an Uppababy Vista but my husband says that is just crazy money. I think it is worth it but I'm happy to settle for the Mamas and Papas Armadilo stroller! :)

Also, 13 weeks today! I'm officially in 2nd trimester~ (right?!) WAHOO!!


----------



## swampmaiden

lol DrMum, sounds like a great game :haha:

nice lsd, welcome to a new week! you may have one more week to go tho before youre really considered in 2nd tri, but youre close enough for me!! I have my heart set on a Revolution Bob stroller

and yeah, Im about to leave for the beach real soon.. yesterday hit over 100degrees, and ocean temps right now are 74 if you can believe it...

and Im a lemon today!!! No doubt about it, I'm officially in 2nd tri lol ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Chimama, are you using the flight socks? Let me know how it goes for you, I'll be flying at the end of October.

I love Azalea. So pretty. I'm a big fan of flower names. 

I'm going to try my best to stick to the weight guidelines my midwife gave me. I was about 50lbs over my ideal weight when I got pregnant, so if I happen to lose and stay healthy, I'm certainly not going to stress about it. 

I'm jealous that some of you are so close! I do have some friends with babies here, but it would be so fun to have a local friend in the same stage of pregnancy. The closest I have is a coworker of my DH who's due in a couple weeks. At least her little guy and Teddy will be close enough in age to be friends. 

LSD, have you looked at secondhand strollers? I've seen a lot of Uppababy strollers on Craigslist here, but it could just be because I'm in a big city. I'm thinking about strollers, but I want to go to a baby store and poke around and check them out in person before I commit. I'd love to buy secondhand, but all the ones on Craigslist are boring black  Or they come with carseats, which is a waste of money for me because that's the one thing on my list that I absolutely refuse to buy used no matter what.

Welcome to second trimester, LSD and SwampMaiden! It's a lot more fun than first tri, in my opinion.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We stopped in a fancy baby store after our ultrasound Sunday, and DH is looking at expensive cribs now... I was hoping to get away with the $120 one! Oh well. I'll let him look, maybe we'll find something we just adore. I'm warming up slightly to the idea of buying a secondhand crib, if we were able to look it up by name and inspect it first. I really didn't like the idea, but I guess if we could make sure it was safe it would be a good way to get a nicer crib. And DH is handy enough to be able to tell if something is well built.


----------



## NellyLou

Sooooo.... I brought a small container of peanut butter to work today so I could have my bagel and pb here for breakfast.... I am now eating the rest of that pb with a spoon. It's soooooo good.


----------



## MrsKChicago

All that protein is great for baby! :D


----------



## chrislo4

lsd2721 said:


> So I have been looking at buying prams/strollers this past few weeks and I think I have picked the one I want. Do any of you ladies have the Mamas and Papas Armadillo stroller or know anyone with one?! I would love to know what they think of it! I love all the colors that they have available too! :) My first choice was an Uppababy Vista but my husband says that is just crazy money. I think it is worth it but I'm happy to settle for the Mamas and Papas Armadilo stroller! :)
> 
> Also, 13 weeks today! I'm officially in 2nd trimester~ (right?!) WAHOO!!

Congrats on 13 weeks! I moved over to 2nd tri at 13 weeks. 

My husband wants an Uppababy Vista. I kind of had my heart set on an iCandy or Bugaboo but will try out the Vista also!


----------



## MrsKChicago

What's drawing you ladies to certain strollers? I'm still researching, so I'm curious to hear about different selling points.


----------



## NellyLou

Make sure you test the stroller out first and can collapse it! That is a biggie. We went cheap and bought our stroller second hand and I couldn't collapse or open the stupid thing. Hated it with a passion. This time, we will need a double stroller but I have no idea where to start with those. I will use a carrier the majority of the time while the baby is still small so no huge rush.


----------



## lsd2721

I'm really liking the Mamas and Papas Armadillo because it looks SO easy to fold and unfold. Plus it doesn't seems as bulky when its folded so easy to travel with. My sister also mentioned that with her Graco that she bought the back of the seat is starting to get a big flimsy and my niece is only 14 months. So I'm really looking for something that will last for a while and the Armadillo has a hard back seat so that it won't get flimsy. Plus it's not as expensive as a lot of the other strollers I have seen. It retails for $270. The only sad thing is there isn't a store around here that sells them. I kinda wanted to test it before I bought it. But babiesrus will order it for me and I can always take it back.


----------



## lsd2721

NellyLou said:


> Make sure you test the stroller out first and can collapse it! That is a biggie. We went cheap and bought our stroller second hand and I couldn't collapse or open the stupid thing. Hated it with a passion. This time, we will need a double stroller but I have no idea where to start with those. I will use a carrier the majority of the time while the baby is still small so no huge rush.

I LOVE peanut butter. I bought some Almond butter the other day and almost ate the entire jar! 

I did just sit down and eat a HUGE bowl of mashed potatoes. MMmmmMM. I still want some more! haha


----------



## NellyLou

Now I want mashed potatoes! lol :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mmm, I'd love a giant bowl of mashed potatoes... I keep wanting to suggest them for dinner, but it's hard to justify mashed potatoes when I don't want meat to go with them.

As long as you can return it, it should be safe to order without testing it! I'm definitely looking at the mid- to high- range strollers, as opposed to the usual travel systems. I've heard a bassinet is better for infants than a car seat for longer stroller trips, and I don't drive, so if I take him out without DH in the summer to the museum or something, we won't need the carseat for safety. And I just prefer the aesthetic of the fancier strollers, though that really shouldn't be high on the priority list  A lot of the pricier ones seem more adaptable, too. Some of them, you can use them with the bassinet, then for a toddler, and later get an attachment to turn them into a double stroller, and I'd love to have that option for a second kid instead of having to buy a whole new stroller. 

I have some baby gifts to buy soon, I should really just go to somewhere a little more high end than Babies R Us to get them and poke around at strollers. I wonder if DH wants to join me and look at cribs.


----------



## chrislo4

MrsKChicago said:


> What's drawing you ladies to certain strollers? I'm still researching, so I'm curious to hear about different selling points.

I will be honest and say at the moment looks & brand name! Purely because we've not yet done proper research or played with any. My DH suggested an Uppababy Vista, I hadn't heard of this one before. I saw a couple when away in Ireland last week & really liked the look of it. I would only buy something if it ticked all the boxes esp with collapsing like NellyLou said. I had a Quinny Buzz with my daughter which I did like but fancy something different this time. Again like NellyLou I will be using a sling so we have plenty of time. I guess another thing is Lucie. Although she walks everywhere im sure she'd like to be pushed around also when baby arrives so we need something that accommodates a buggy board or similar!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm definitely planning on babywearing when I can. I'm getting my nephew's old Moby for when he's little, and I'll buy a carrier for when he's older if I don't end up getting that handed down, as well. I can still see getting a lot of use out of a stroller, though - a carrier won't always be comfortable for hours at a time.

Someone on the February thread just posted this: https://babybox.walmart.com/how-it-works/ I signed up and will update when the first box comes! I figure even if it's all stuff we're not planning to use (disposable diapers, formula samples, etc), it's good to have an emergency backup.


----------



## chrislo4

I started off with a Moby with Lucie but switched to a Caboo (Close) (purely because it felt more secure to me) We bought a Babybjorn carrier for longer walks. Talking about it makes me feel excited to,hopefully, be doing it all again!


----------



## SarahBear

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Sarahbear, sounds like you lean towards flower names for girls, Violet and Azalea are both pretty.

I think that I lean more toward them now that I have a Violet :). With Violet I had also considered the name Autumn. I've also considered the name Hazel. I guess you could say I'm into names that are also words in the English language.


----------



## cmr01

So we have finally decided on names (kinda) Remmy for a girl and Jackson Jay for a boy. I only put kinda because I cant decide what to do for the girls middle name. My hubby insists it be it be a family name, ann- is taken, marie-taken, and I dont think Remmy Millie Harris sounds too good. So many decisions.


----------



## SarahBear

MrsKChicago said:


> What's drawing you ladies to certain strollers? I'm still researching, so I'm curious to hear about different selling points.

I only ever had an umbrella stroller with my first. Carriers are a lot more convenient. I plan to use a carrier again. It should be particularly convenient since I now have a toddler! Much easier to chase around a little one if the littlest one is strapped on instead of in a bulky stroller that can be a pain.

I've noticed that people who use strollers and carry their baby in their carseat, struggle a lot more than those that just tie the baby on.


----------



## SarahBear

Some things to consider with hip support and baby carriers:

https://hipdysplasia.org/developmen...tion/baby-carriers-seats-and-other-equipment/


Apologize about the title of it being "wrong," but it still provides good information.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t98dojSARmM


----------



## SarahBear

cmr01 said:


> So we have finally decided on names (kinda) Remmy for a girl and Jackson Jay for a boy. I only put kinda because I cant decide what to do for the girls middle name. My hubby insists it be it be a family name, ann- is taken, marie-taken, and I dont think Remmy Millie Harris sounds too good. So many decisions.

It looks like you only have one child and he's a boy, so I think you could use Ann or Marie if you want to :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

SarahBear said:


> I've noticed that people who use strollers and carry their baby in their carseat, struggle a lot more than those that just tie the baby on.

I've noticed that, too. I think a lot of it comes down to venue, though. I've carried my nephew around in his Tula, and it's great, but I was exhausted after an hour or two (he's a chunky monkey), and eating lunch and using the bathroom were an adventure! And boy was it hot! And SIL can never try on clothes when we go shopping with him in the carrier. But, he really prefers it to the stroller, and it's great to not take up space and have free hands. I'd love to have a good carrier and a good stroller, so I can switch back and forth depending what our plans are that day.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm really starting to suspect that I might be feeling some flutters. I'm not at all confident about it, though, since it's my first and my body is doing all kinds of fun new things every day. I'm hoping it gets stronger or more definite. He's been a wild little dude during all my ultrasounds, and he was measuring big at my 12 week (the tech didn't give me a size at the gender ultrasound), so there's at least a chance it's him swimming around in there.


----------



## cmr01

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm definitely planning on babywearing when I can. I'm getting my nephew's old Moby for when he's little, and I'll buy a carrier for when he's older if I don't end up getting that handed down, as well. I can still see getting a lot of use out of a stroller, though - a carrier won't always be comfortable for hours at a time.
> 
> Someone on the February thread just posted this: https://babybox.walmart.com/how-it-works/ I signed up and will update when the first box comes! I figure even if it's all stuff we're not planning to use (disposable diapers, formula samples, etc), it's good to have an emergency backup.

I tried doing the box thing but it wont work. Maybe cause im on my phone? It looks cool though. Ill try again later when im not all frustrated.


----------



## cmr01

Sarahbear- I like them the only thing is I dont want it to go too much towards my nieces. Although I think they would love it so maybe. I have to really think about it once we actually find out the gender in 2 weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

cmr01 said:


> Sarahbear- I like them the only thing is I dont want it to go too much towards my nieces. Although I think they would love it so maybe. I have to really think about it once we actually find out the gender in 2 weeks.

I think Ann and Marie are both common enough that it wouldn't be weird to use them. Maybe you could do a different version? Like Anne or Mary or Maria? Or you could combine them and use Marian maybe?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I made a terrible mistake and checked out Walmart.com for the couple of basic pieces I need for Halloween (I'm doing the silly pregnant skeleton costume, and I got iron on pieces on Etsy, but I needed a tshirt and yoga pants to iron them onto). I just spent almost $80 on maternity clothes  I did get a lot for my money, though! Two long sleeve tshirts, 2 regular tshirts (one for the costume, one for sleeping), yoga pants for the costume, a maxi dress, a sweater, and a winter coat. I'm not too confident about a $20 coat! But they do free returns, so I'll see how it goes. I guess the only thing that wasn't actually on my "I need this" list was the dress, and it was $5, so why not?


----------



## DrMum

Just a thought or two regarding strollers/prams etc... If this is your first and you plan on having more definitely go slightly higher end, as it's less costly than buying a cheapie and then replacing it every time you have another baby! 
My friends who opted for that route really regretted it. 
The other thing to bear in mind for those thinking of just using the car seat is that there is a limit for how long little babies should be in a car seat- they need to lie flat for spine development hence the UK are mad for lie flat prams in the early days.

As for me, I have an icandy peach which is now four years old, has done a lot of mileage, been puked in multiple times, laundered many times and is still like new. Can't recommend it highly enough. I have the bassinet/pram part for early days and the pushchair/stroller seat for later on. Maxicosi car seat clicks into it too. I also like that it can face towards you initially when baby wants to see you for reassurance, then faces away for when they are older and want to see the world.

Hope that wee essay helps someone!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I haven't found the pram I want yet but I know I want a 3 wheeler that can face both ways like the quinny Buzz


----------



## molly86

Hi girls. Sorry I don't get on here very often. I don't know how you find the time! Anyway all is good with me. I heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time yesterday. Which was amazing to hear. Congrats to all of you that have found out the sex. We can't make up our mind on whether to find out or not. Our scan is the 21st October so we've a little while to decide. Is anyone else still suffering from morning sickness? I'm 16 weeks now and had hoped it would have gone by now


----------



## frenchie35

I'm still feeling sick, especially in the evenings. I usually have at least one gag attack per day, again mostly in the evenings. It's less constant, and I have aversions to less smells, but it's still hanging on!


----------



## molly86

Glad I'm not the only one. Let's hope we're both feeling better soon.


----------



## chrislo4

Aww how lovely to hear the heartbeat Molly86. I cant wait to hear our LOs next week. I also have the same dilemma with finding out gender. I was adamant that this time i'd want to stay yellow but as its getting closer to our anomaly scan im thinking i actually want to find out. I cant decide. DH doesnt want to find out so it wouldnt be fair for one of us to know and the other not to. Sorry to hear your MS is still hanging on. My all day nausea has completely gone but i still have days where i am sick. It left me completely first time round at about 16 weeks.



mummy_smurf2b said:


> I haven't found the pram I want yet but I know I want a 3 wheeler that can face both ways like the quinny Buzz

We had a Quinny Buzz with our daughter. Loved it. Would have one again but fancy something different! I bought the front wheel attachment to make 4 wheels as im not keen on 3 wheelers!


----------



## NellyLou

Yep, I'm still feeling sick too. Threw up twice this morning :( 

I also had my doc appointment this morning and am so relieved! The little one has a heartbeat of 154bpm :)


----------



## DrMum

Great appts Molly and nellylou!

It's such a relief when you can hear proof it's all going well!


----------



## Bookity

Not throwing up quite as much, but constant nausea still hanging around. Also still so so low on energy. Really hope things turn around soon. Tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## cmr01

Yay finally got the walmart box to go through. I remember when we were first doing this thread that some of the women were doing other boxes. Has anyone gotten theres? What did you get?


----------



## chrislo4

What did you get in the box??


----------



## MrsKChicago

cmr01 said:


> Yay finally got the walmart box to go through. I remember when we were first doing this thread that some of the women were doing other boxes. Has anyone gotten theres? What did you get?

I've gotten a couple Bump Boxes. The first one had a pregnancy journal (it's divided into thirds - a section for your thoughts each week, a section for doctor appointments, and a section that's just blank lined paper for notes, lists, journaling, or whatever - very useful!), a big cookie, a reusable tumbler, and a couple lip balms. The second one had a copy of It's Really Ten Months (I was looking forward to this, but didn't love it), a bottle of fancy pregnant lady juice that I used a splash of in a smoothie and accidentally left out on the counter overnight :(, some fancy hair ties that went to my sister in law because my hair is an inch long, and a pot of a really nice lotion. I'm not sure if there's value for money in the Bump Box, because I haven't priced it all out, but I'm enjoying the anticipation and surprise every month.

It looks like the Walmart box is more sponsored samples. The reviews I saw had stuff like a pacifier, some breast pads, a diaper sample, wipe samples, and baby-safe detergent and fabric softener. I hear you get similar perks for registering at some stores, but for $20/year, why not? I like getting mail ;)


----------



## NellyLou

Does it ever get to anyone else when people claim that you're really pregnant for ten months? It drives me a little nuts, because in my eyes we get a free month. When we find out we're pregnant, we're already 4 weeks along. So we only have 36weeks to go. There are more than 4 weeks in a month too so you can't even divide 40 by 4. My LMP was May 30th. I am due March 6th. That is nine months and 6 days. But if we go from BFP (June 27th) to my due date, it's only 8 months and 10 days.

Sorry, apparently I needed to get that off my chest! lol!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know what you mean. I get where they're coming from, dividing 40 by 4, but the whole pregnancy measurement system is just a hot mess. It makes sense if you don't know when you ovulated, I guess. And then you factor in that you're not likely to give birth on your due date anyway, and it gets even more fun. DH was wondering why they even give you a due date if you're not going to give birth on that date. I guess it makes more sense to give a due range, but that's a lot of extra math and spinning of little cardboard wheels for the midwives ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

And if we only had a range, how would we do tickers??? Men just don't get it ;)


----------



## NellyLou

Hahaha, a due date range would make sense, but you're right! That would completely mess with our tickers, and how would we know which fruit to compare our babies to?! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, at least some of us have our priorities right!


----------



## molly86

I think a range would make sense. I imagine I'll get really annoyed if I go passed my due date and no baby.


----------



## lsd2721

So, my wallet and healthy eating habits might be screwed. They have now put a Penn's at the very front of my neighborhood. Penn's is a locally owned (DELICIOUS!) restaurant here in Mississippi that sells fried food. I'm normally a healthy eater, but I am a true southerner and love me some fried chicken and catfish. They have both, plus more.....hushpuppies, fried okra, fried pickles, and the list goes on and on. I mean this is heaven for me! LOL I have to drive by it everyday! AHHH! Could I justify this by at least walking to and from the restaurant when I go?! LOL My mouth is drooling as I type!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Good luck, LSD. I'm no better, I'm having a slice of tuxedo cake for lunch ;)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DrMum, I heard they aren't selling icandy in Canada or the US anymore. =(

I was looking at the Chicco keyfit 30 carseat, so I was also looking at the travel system & the armadillo instead. I need to get my hands on them to try them out though. We like the lightweight plus loads of features for a reasonable price. Plus we have a kia rio (hence the keyfit as it is one of the smallest but safest) & a large SUV, so we want something that fits in both.

I had my MFM appointment today. They are having me come in to do weekly checks by my cervix was measuring 48mm! The doc said that is abnormally long, he later said it was ridiculously long and I shouldn't be worried at this point but they will keep checking me. No preventative cerclage (unless I insist) just "cervix surveillance" :lol:


----------



## missfrick

After letting myself eat whatever I wanted for the first 15 weeks, I looked at a few pics of me from Monday and was a bit shocked at my overall appearance. So I started eating healthy - definitely not dieting, just totally cut out soda, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and cooking instead of eating fast food daily. I've lost 3 lbs in 2 days, so I guess it was all bloat and salt weight; my mom even made a comment to me today that my face looked thinner. Hopefully I can get my eating totally under control because I don't want to be too too huge unnecessarily. Also, seems that 2 days of eating better has caused my bump to significantly go down; guess it was just bloat...


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh yes, and based on an earlier scan my regular OB had put my EDD as 3.28, but I kept saying based on LMP it is 3.22... so I had a scan today at the high risk OB and the tech said "well, baby is measuring 13 weeks 4 days! that puts you ahead of the 3.28 due date." my reply: "Yes, it makes my due date 3.22, just like if you go by my LMP." So we all laughed about it and they updated their files.


----------



## swampmaiden

Im commited on getting a Revolution Bob stroller.. its kinda a hybrid of a jogger and off-trail type stroller. My husband and I are pretty outdoorsy, so we want something that can go down trails, or roll on the beach.. but more than that, the Bob has these bicycle type wheels that are a really smooth ride. The front wheel spins 360 degrees, so its high manueverable, and the whole thing is constructed of durable thick canvas.. so you can easily spray it with a pressure washer IF you need to clean it. the material is thick enough that most stuff can be wiped/scrubbed off pretty easy. Plus the hood part of it pulls down really far for lots of privacy on the baby if you want while still have a thick high quality plastic window on top for the stroller pusher to peek in at baby. The stroller adjusts for ages from newborn up to like 4 years old. It also can be adjusted to lay flat for if baby is sleeping, or adjusted back up into the seat position. It folds too. Its a great great stroller, worth every pretty penny.

As for carriers, Ive tried several (one winter a few years ago I babysat my friends newborn for 7 months for 8-9 hours a day when she went back to work in exchange for free rent) and they went crazy with lots of different styles of carriers. I really liked the Moby (its a really long length of fabric that you wrap around your self in a certain way to strap the baby to your front or your back), but I REALLY like just the simple non-adjustable sling. The sling was great, you can tuck the baby in many different ways, and it felt really secure. We had a Baby Bjorn too, but it was a pain in the ass to use and I preferred the Moby for times when the baby would be strapped to me for long periods of time. 

I mainly just used the carriers for around the house when i need my hands free to cook, clean, whatever and the baby refused to not be held. Its amazing how many things you can learn to do one handed, but also the things you just cannot do with only one hand. I preferred the Bob stroller for walks, because it also has a ton of storage space. AND its rain-proof!!!


----------



## ladybrown33

I have my heart set on a Britax travel system, but I do plan on using a carrier initially.

I love eating more than ever and the whole family believes that for that reason alone this baby will be a boy, and I am just anxious to find out one more week!!!


----------



## missfrick

So for strollers I have NO idea! I think I want to stay away from Graco because they seem to have a lot of recalls, but that's as far as I've gotten really. I tried the Armadillo today and loved it, but I don't like that it's not rear-facing.

Carrier-wise I am getting a Moby wrap and an Ergo carrier with infant insert from my cousin who is done having kids.

I am determined to stay team yellow! Seeing you ladies all post sexes is making me want to waiver, but DF is keeping me honest; even though he is the one who initially wanted to find out, now he is determined for us to wait.


----------



## lsd2721

Missfrick, the Armadillo is coming out with a flip version which will retail for $500 I believe. However, it takes away two of the things I love about it. The fold is easy but its not just flip and pick up but you can still do it one handed. Second, it's a bit bulky and not quite as compact as the armadillo is when folded. It's going to be called Armadillo Flip. :) Just FYI. I as well wish it flipped so it could face me as well but husband doesn't seem to think we need that feature. He feels that as long as there is a peep hole I should be fine. ::shrugs::


----------



## Teilana

We plan on getting the Britax B-Agile system. Mainly because we can get the carseat part for free so we only have to buy the stroller part. Plus all the research that I have done and its the one I feel most comfortable going with safety wise.


----------



## curlykate

I had my 16 week appointment today with my GP. I haven't gained any weight, which means that I've only gained 2lbs so far. I'm pretty happy with that. I'm not dieting by any means, just trying to keep it healthy. I'm right on the line between overweight and obese so I should only agin 11-20lbs this pregnancy. I doubt I'll keep my weight gain that low by the end, but the low gain so far will help out in the long run. The GP measured my fundal height today, and I'm currently measuring a bit ahead at 18 weeks. No wonder I suddenly feel as if I'm huge!! I also got to hear the baby's heartbeat. It's sitting around 158-160bpm. It was great to hear it!


----------



## missfrick

CurlyKate that's great! I agree I'm just trying to keep it healthy, I did bad at the beginning so I'm actually experiencing a bit of weightloss now. Insane that your fundal height is so high, it's amazing what our bodies do during pregnancy.

LSD I think I will want to have the stroller rear-facing at the beginning... I will look at the Flip if it is out soon... otherwise, Mommas and Papas had some other strollers that have seat flipping, though I know it's not as compact... I guess it just depends on what you're looking for.

Started talking about baby gear tonight at DF was overwhelmed. We aren't going to worry any more about it until after the wedding; he's very "one thing at a time"


----------



## hanni

curlykate said:


> I had my 16 week appointment today with my GP. I haven't gained any weight, which means that I've only gained 2lbs so far. I'm pretty happy with that. I'm not dieting by any means, just trying to keep it healthy. I'm right on the line between overweight and obese so I should only agin 11-20lbs this pregnancy. I doubt I'll keep my weight gain that low by the end, but the low gain so far will help out in the long run. The GP measured my fundal height today, and I'm currently measuring a bit ahead at 18 weeks. No wonder I suddenly feel as if I'm huge!! I also got to hear the baby's heartbeat. It's sitting around 158-160bpm. It was great to hear it!

That's great news! 

I had my 16 week appointment yesterday and she didn't do any of that! All she did was go "yep, you haven't got any diseases, belly looks fine, cya". What a waste of time!


----------



## chimama

I have the Bugaboo Cameleon 3 special edition: it is dark blue with pink wheels, love it!. It has both the bassinet and stroller, very good quality, works for both genders and meets all my needs. It also has high resale value so can sell it and get back most of my money once I'm done with kids. Also bought an Aton 3 car seat which fits into the Bugaboo as well.

I also have Beco Gemini in black for DH which he requested. DH loves the idea of fathers using baby carriers:haha:
 



Attached Files:







bugcameleonNeon-3.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chrislo4

hanni said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> I had my 16 week appointment today with my GP. I haven't gained any weight, which means that I've only gained 2lbs so far. I'm pretty happy with that. I'm not dieting by any means, just trying to keep it healthy. I'm right on the line between overweight and obese so I should only agin 11-20lbs this pregnancy. I doubt I'll keep my weight gain that low by the end, but the low gain so far will help out in the long run. The GP measured my fundal height today, and I'm currently measuring a bit ahead at 18 weeks. No wonder I suddenly feel as if I'm huge!! I also got to hear the baby's heartbeat. It's sitting around 158-160bpm. It was great to hear it!
> 
> That's great news!
> 
> I had my 16 week appointment yesterday and she didn't do any of that! All she did was go "yep, you haven't got any diseases, belly looks fine, cya". What a waste of time!Click to expand...

Ahh did she not listen for the HB??


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love how old fashioned the Bugaboo looks with the bassinet in it, Chimama.


----------



## hanni

chrislo4 said:


> hanni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> I had my 16 week appointment today with my GP. I haven't gained any weight, which means that I've only gained 2lbs so far. I'm pretty happy with that. I'm not dieting by any means, just trying to keep it healthy. I'm right on the line between overweight and obese so I should only agin 11-20lbs this pregnancy. I doubt I'll keep my weight gain that low by the end, but the low gain so far will help out in the long run. The GP measured my fundal height today, and I'm currently measuring a bit ahead at 18 weeks. No wonder I suddenly feel as if I'm huge!! I also got to hear the baby's heartbeat. It's sitting around 158-160bpm. It was great to hear it!
> 
> That's great news!
> 
> I had my 16 week appointment yesterday and she didn't do any of that! All she did was go "yep, you haven't got any diseases, belly looks fine, cya". What a waste of time!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh did she not listen for the HB??Click to expand...

Nope! She said it would be too early. I wasn't that fussed anyway because I've heard it on my doppler loads. I was more annoyed I waited nearly an hour in the waiting room and ended up late for work &#128551;


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's crazy, 16 weeks is plenty far enough to hear the heartbeat. And for an hour long wait, they better have been off delivering a baby or something... Sounds like a disappointing appointment, but I guess no excitement is the ideal when you're pregnant...


----------



## hanni

Ugh, is anyone else's MIL doing their head in yet? 
She's already been out and bought babies first clothes before I got a chance to, picked his nappies and bought loads, bought loads of talc, shes forbidden me from buying any newborn clothes because my OH "was a big baby" and has went out and bought 12-18 months!! (Am I giving birth to a baby human or a baby seal?!) and today she's bought loads of baby soap powder so she can "wash all his clothes as WE (her and I) buy them". 
Seriously woman back off!! And that's what maternity leave before the baby born is for. She's driving me nuts. 

Anyone else's driving them crazy? 

& I know MrsK! It's just my local gp and I was only the third appointment of the day so it's not like they all ran late! I think she was just rushing.


----------



## missfrick

hanni said:


> Ugh, is anyone else's MIL doing their head in yet?
> She's already been out and bought babies first clothes before I got a chance to, picked his nappies and bought loads, bought loads of talc, shes forbidden me from buying any newborn clothes because my OH "was a big baby" and has went out and bought 12-18 months!! (Am I giving birth to a baby human or a baby seal?!) and today she's bought loads of baby soap powder so she can "wash all his clothes as WE (her and I) buy them".
> Seriously woman back off!! And that's what maternity leave before the baby born is for. She's driving me nuts.
> 
> Anyone else's driving them crazy?
> 
> & I know MrsK! It's just my local gp and I was only the third appointment of the day so it's not like they all ran late! I think she was just rushing.

LOL yes she is, but she's not even my MIL yet, and it's not about the baby! DF's family is not happy about "the order in which things happened" since we got preggo before we were married, so I feel like they don't care much about the baby, even though I'm 16 weeks today! Haven't heard more than a couple words (literally, WORDS) out of my future SIL since she found out we were expecting... I'm hoping everyone comes around. MIL is a strong personality so that is something I can accept, though it can be hard when it feels like she doesn't care.

I would set boundaries with yours - obviously you shouldn't buy newborn clothes likely (my mom says to always get 0-3 months, and if you need smaller someone can get for you once the baby's born) but she shouldn't be taking all the fun out of it for you!


----------



## hanni

Missfrick - that is crazy that that's how they treat you just because you aren't married! Where about are you from? Where I'm from marriage is not a big deal, most people aren't married before they have children together. My OH & I aren't married. We have no plans to get married any time soon. It is kind of sad that it happens that way. I understand it might be a bigger deal wherever you're from but for them to be so pathetic about something, when you're clearly getting married and in a committed relationship together is absurd. Definitely their loss. I'm sorry they're treating you that way. 

I've just totally ignored my MIL and bought a handful of newborn anyway. I'm going to buy mainly 0-3 but I feel baby will still need some nice snug fitting clothes for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We don't really talk to my MIL. We were estranged for years, and she reached out to DH recently. He said he emailed her about the baby but she never responded, so we're not really sure if she knows. No big loss, honestly. She's extremely stressful to be around, and it's been very peaceful without her.

My mom is a meddler, but she's out of town for most of September, so I've gotten a nice break. And she's still a little more focused on my nephew since he's already here to spoil. She can buy baby T all she wants, as far as I'm concerned, as long as she butts her nose out when it comes to the important stuff.


----------



## Bookity

My first was 6 lb 15 oz dropped to 6 lb 10 oz when we left the hospital. She wore newborn her whole first month. Her sister on the other hand was 8 lbs and in 0-3 within a week.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Once I see what we get at the shower, I figure I'll buy at least a couple newborn things. Not a lot, but enough to get him through a day or two til we get to the store. My brother, DH, and I were all in the 7.5lb range, so it could go either way with this little dude. Is the 8lbs+ for 0-3 months clothes pretty accurate? If it is, I may skip the newborn altogether...


----------



## hanni

The newborn I've bought go up to about 10-11lb. So they'll at least last for the first few days/weeks.


----------



## hanni

And the 0- 3 stuff I've bought go up to about 14/15lb. It really is just a gamble on trying to figure out sizes. At least if there's a few of each there's enough to get them through a few days, like you said. 
Not to end up buying absolutely no newborn, all 0-3 (and 12-18m in MILs case) to have a baby who weighs 6.5lb.


----------



## bucherwurm

For clothes I've mostly been looking at 0-3 months, because those will for sure fit at some point. I figure people would buy enough newborn sizes for us that we won't need too many of those. They are super cute to look at though.


----------



## DrMum

Yeah I think a few newborn is nice, but you'll mainly use 0-3. My son was 9lb10 and he still used newborn for a few weeks so you should be ok.

And enjoy buying things and don't let people spoil that! Esp when it's your first :)


----------



## SarahBear

hanni said:


> Ugh, is anyone else's MIL doing their head in yet?
> She's already been out and bought babies first clothes before I got a chance to, picked his nappies and bought loads, bought loads of talc, shes forbidden me from buying any newborn clothes because my OH "was a big baby" and has went out and bought 12-18 months!! (Am I giving birth to a baby human or a baby seal?!) and today she's bought loads of baby soap powder so she can "wash all his clothes as WE (her and I) buy them".
> Seriously woman back off!! And that's what maternity leave before the baby born is for. She's driving me nuts.
> 
> Anyone else's driving them crazy?
> 
> & I know MrsK! It's just my local gp and I was only the third appointment of the day so it's not like they all ran late! I think she was just rushing.

Is this a first grand child? She's probably just a bit excited. How about her taste? Are the clothes in line with the sort of stuff you would buy? If so, then just take it as one less thing to have to deal with! If it's not in line which what you'd buy, maybe trade them in at a used clothes store or something. As for the 12-18 month stuff, it will be handy to have them around as your baby grows! That is if they're for the right season.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I will definitely be buying newborn clothes. I made that mistake with dd so most her clothes didn't fit, she was 6lb 5 wen she was born and I hadn't bought any newborn clothes lol I haven't bought any yet I'm waiting til I know baby's gender on Thursday :D


----------



## chrislo4

hanni said:


> shes forbidden me from buying any newborn clothes because my OH "was a big baby" and has went out and bought 12-18 months!! (Am I giving birth to a baby human or a baby seal?!)

This made me chuckle. No newborn clothing and instead buys 12-18?!! Even if you gave birth to a baby seal 12-18 would still be too big!!


----------



## hanni

chrislo4 said:


> hanni said:
> 
> 
> shes forbidden me from buying any newborn clothes because my OH "was a big baby" and has went out and bought 12-18 months!! (Am I giving birth to a baby human or a baby seal?!)
> 
> This made me chuckle. No newborn clothing and instead buys 12-18?!! Even if you gave birth to a baby seal 12-18 would still be too big!!Click to expand...

They're fleecy sleep suit type things. It will most likely be summer time when he hits around that size so they'll probably just sit in a cupboard or get hidden in a charity bag. They aren't to my taste at all but I didn't really mind that (lets face it he isn't going to care!) It was just the crazy sizing that had me a bit confused. I'm sure my OH wasn't THAT big.


----------



## cmr01

My little lukas was 7lbs 2oz and he was in newborn for at least a good month. Ill definitely need to buy newborn. I have only gotten a few small things. Ill get more when I find out gender also. Only a few more weeks. Hopefully find out next week!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I can't believe how fast time has past. Are all of the mommas now in 2nd Trimester? I am getting anxious about having my belongings back. We get into the new house on Wednesday but have no idea when our household goods will arrive. 

Trying to get set-up with a new OB. Hoping we get an appointment in the next month or so.

How is everyone doing? Is anyone planning on dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## Teilana

I'm planning on dressing up for at least the Halloween party that we have been invited to. Going as a zombie with a baby head and arms poking out my belly with either a bow tie or hair bow, depending on what type of bits we see in our scan :)

Which reminds me... I should really go shopping for a cheap doll to mutilate... Dollar store here I come!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We'll be on the cruise over Halloween, so I'm definitely dressing up. I'm doing the silly pregnant skeleton thing, since it's easy to pack. I found one where the little skelebaby has a mohawk :)


----------



## swampmaiden

mommasquirrel said:


> How is everyone doing? Is anyone planning on dressing up for Halloween?

lol no plans... I cant party like i usually do on Halloween weekend, and Ill probably have to work, and my husband wont be around so Ill probably be super lame and not dress up or go out or nothing.. maybe go over to my friends and help hand out candy.. I dunno... so far my tank is empty on holiday spirit haha

and yeah, big much anticipated 2nd tri is here, has been here.. and still tired! No big appetite yet either, but at least nausea has gone away.

How about everyone else? Anyone hit the glory days of 2nd tri yet?


----------



## Loozle

Morning ladies! I've been trying to post for a little while but my ipad has been playing up, everytime I type more than a couple of lines it kicks me out of safari :dohh: I really must take it back to the Apple Store and get them to check it as I'm having other issues with it too!
Anyway, using my phone to post now so it should be ok! 

I hope everyone is well? I'm still being sick every day, getting fed up of it now to be honest! Nausea lasting til lunchtime too. At least that's not all day I guess! I'm also still waiting for the second tri burst of energy, I think it's a myth lol.

As for newborn clothes, I'll definitely be buying newborn size as my boys were 6lb 4 and 7lb 4 and were both in newborn until around 2 or 3 months old! I prefer clothes to fit properly rather than be huge. :rofl: at the mil buying 12-18!

I won't be dressing up for Halloween, I don't think I have since I was a kid! Halloween isn't as big in the uk as it is in the us it seems! The kids will dress up and we'll take them trick or treating but that's it. I'm looking forward to fireworks night though, I love getting the kids wrapped up and going I watch the fireworks and bonfire! 

So, today we have our private scan :happydance: I'm hoping that we'll find out th gender today! Our scan is booked for midday (uk time) so less than 4 hours now! I'm so excited! 

I've been feeling movement for a couple of weeks now but last night I felt my first actual kick! :cloud9: 

Oh and I also had my first consultant appointment this week (not sure if I posted about this already so sorry if I'm repeating myself!) everything went well with that but it looks like I'll be staying under consultant care for the time being. She's booked me in for growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks, then appointments with her for after the scans too. I'm hoping that once I've had these and I'm off the aspirin at 34 weeks, she'll put me back to low risk so I can go to the birthing suite rather than labour ward. I really want a water birth again, which I can't have if I'm high risk and on labour ward. 

Anyway, enough about me lol, what's everyone's plans for today?


----------



## chrislo4

Ahh how lovely its today loozie. I think i said girl for you so look forward to the update!! Enjoy seeing your LO. 

As for movement i am also now feeling LO. I started feeling him/her at 11 weeks and then daily from last sunday. I forgot what a nice feeling it was!


----------



## chimama

Loozie - So excited for you! Let us know as soon as you find out.

Yay! I'm an onion today! I like the way the weeks keep going by.

I'm no longer as tired as I was 2 weeks ago but it could also be that the iron medication I've been taking is working. 

My bump is now pretty obvious. I stopped by a shop in the airport and the lady at the counter asked me when I was due. My flight arrived late for me to catch my connecting flight (had 10 minutes left before my connecting flight took off ) and I thought I looked ridiculous sprinting with my bag to the next gate with this huge bloated bump in front of me - I looked 8 months pregnant:haha:! Barely made it and as I was boarding my connecting flight, the guy who checked in my bag said he wasn't sure the air hostess would allow a heavily pregnant woman to sit in the exit row. If I look this way right now, I wonder how I would look when I'm truly 8 months!


----------



## Loozle

I'm really really really surprised to find out that we're team PINK! :pink: will upload some pics in a bit, I just need to eat first!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Loozle said:


> I'm really really really surprised to find out that we're team PINK! :pink: will upload some pics in a bit, I just need to eat first!

Congrats on team pink :D


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Does anyone know if Theraflu is okay to take when pregnant? I am soooo sick right now with the nasty cold & Theraflu is the only thing that ever works for me. It has the same ingredients at Tylenol, so I'm assuming it's okay? I'm waiting on a call back from my doc. 

I have my next appointment on Wednesday. I was supposed to get my flu shot, but I don't think they'll give it to me if I'm already sick? :( 

Being sick while pregnant SUCKS!!!!


----------



## chrislo4

I seem to be getting good at guessing the gender!!! Congrats on a PINK bump loozie!


----------



## chimama

Loozie - Congrats on the PINK!

I can't believe my anatomy scan is this Friday. Excited to find out the gender!


----------



## mommasquirrel

sn0wbunnie said:


> Does anyone know if Theraflu is okay to take when pregnant? I am soooo sick right now with the nasty cold & Theraflu is the only thing that ever works for me. It has the same ingredients at Tylenol, so I'm assuming it's okay? I'm waiting on a call back from my doc.
> 
> I have my next appointment on Wednesday. I was supposed to get my flu shot, but I don't think they'll give it to me if I'm already sick? :(
> 
> Being sick while pregnant SUCKS!!!!

Snowbunnie: I am not sure if it's okay to take but in the meantime while waiting for your doctor to get back to you try this...

Hot water with lemon and honey. My grandma would give it to me when I was sick and put in a dash of cinnamon. the cinnamon gets clumpy but it's supposedly good for you. It helped clear up my congestion. I have asthma and use vicks constantly instead of using the inhaler. So maybe that could help as well. I know tylenol is okay to take but really not 100% sure on the theraflu. Hope your doctor gets back to you soon.


----------



## mommasquirrel

oh can someone add me to the FB group? [email protected]

Update: I will be religiously checking both this site and FB for updates..I stopped working in May and this is nice having a good group of ladies to chat to.

Also, I am determined on staying team Yellow. Anyone else on the yellow train?


----------



## SarahBear

mommasquirrel said:


> oh can someone add me to the FB group? [email protected]
> 
> Update: I will be religiously checking both this site and FB for updates..I stopped working in May and this is nice having a good group of ladies to chat to.
> 
> Also, I am determined on staying team Yellow. Anyone else on the yellow train?

Me! I'm not having ANY ultrasounds that are not medically indicated. Knowing the sex of my baby is not medically indicated, so it's not happening.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Just out of curiosity, would you find out if they happened to see what you were having on a medically indicated ultrasound? I'm just wondering how much of it is desire to stay team yellow, and how much is impossibility of knowing.

I'm just here for a second before we go off to check out a local craft fair. Maybe we'll find some cute nursery art. My SIL signed us up for a cloth diapering class in mid-November, really looking forward to it! I've changed nephew's cloth diapers, but I kind of feel like a blind gorilla doing it ;) I'm looking forward to trying out all the different options. She has a few diapers of different style that she either didn't like or that nephew has outgrown for us, too, so we can try a few different types on Teddy and see what works.


----------



## missfrick

We are staying on team yellow!!! I have had 5 ultrasounds already (2 in hospital due to spotting and clotting at 12 weeks, 1 at 6 weeks, 1 at 8, and 1 at 12 at my OB office) and our next is scheduled for 19 weeks (only 3 weeks to go!) Seeing all you ladies finding out sex is awesome and sometimes looking at baby clothes entices me, but I just want a happy and healthy baby (truly) and couldn't care less what it is!

As for the Theraflu, call Walgreens or another pharmacy, the pharmacist (not a technician, but the actual pharmacist) should be able to tell you if it's safe or not during pregnancy.


----------



## molly86

I'm hoping to stay team yellow but dh keeps going on about the fact he wants to find out. I'm trying to stick to my guns though. I just found out my best friend is pregnant. She's due about a month after me. I'm so excited that we'll be doing this together. Although we live about a 4 hour drive away now. Would be much better if she lived near by. But I'm sure we'll meet up plenty when we're both off work.


----------



## SarahBear

I think the fact that I don't like ultrasounds means that I don't have to think too hard about what I'd want if we did have an ultrasound... So don't know how exactly to answer your question.


----------



## chrislo4

We are hoping to stay yellow also! I'm struggling to not want to know though. Help!!

Molly86, that's lovely news for you!! One of my best friends is due a week before me and another is due end of April. I feel the same in its wonderful to be able to share it with close friends.


----------



## mummy3

Wow this thread moves fast!!!

Loozle big congrats on team pink:happydance:

Hubby and I have totally decided on the stroller, getting the double helix orbit and the matching car seat, bassinet and new stroller seat for my 15m old:thumbup: We have the single too which we'll keep also but of all the strollers we've had this one is by far the best. It can be multifacing, including sideways and is such a smooth ride:thumbup: Also have an ergo somewhere that might get used:shrug: If you can, then 100% get high end, it turns out way better value instead of replacing or having to deal with stroller breakdown.

Anyone doing a registry? If so where? I've never done one before but my friend who's doing a wedding registry told me that its a good idea to join and get freebies lol, so I went for buybuy baby, they seem to have everything we want. Working on the hubby to buy me the diaper bag I want:blush: 

Some gorgeous names :cloud9: We changed ours a bit, she's going to 100% be 'Kimber Saoirse Delilah' :baby: Bit of a change from the Scottish! Its in honor of a very close friend:cloud9: Kids are referring to her as kimmy bear:haha: 

Drmum, well you know I'm biased for Ruaridh and Alasdhair :winkwink: I guess it depends on how out there you want the name to be?

Sorry for all those still sick :( Mine is improving I think, not vomiting as much and weight has maintained instead of continuing to drop. What are the guidelines for weight? I never looked into it in previous pregnancies. 

Lilfoosh, I'm getting the cervical scans too, I started at 2.8cm, 4.8cm seems long! Was it abdominal or vaginal measurement? Do you think you'll go for the cerclage? I'm very much not wanting it!

Not long to your cruise MrsK :happydance: I'm doing pregnant skeleton too :rofl: Just getting the entire thing from etsy though, don't have a crafty bone in my body to try and do the iron on stuff. Mashed potatoes are perfectly fine without meat lol, esp with gravy :munch:

Mommasquirral, glad your move went well:thumbup:

Anyone else getting very regular BHs? Mine are freaking me out quite a bit! Last time I got my first terbutaline shot at 17 weeks! Was also started on nifedipine at 19 weeks, 14 seems so early though:wacko:

Not sure on Theraflu, Tylenol is fine and I was told ibuprofen but not in third tri. Feel better:hugs:

I couldn't last for team yellow:blush: The surprise will be so much fun! I found out gender in part for what I consider a medical reason, my babies are very early, girls do much better in NICU. Finding out she's a girl has given me great reassurance in a very stressful situation, but this is a very out of the norm reason.

Cant wait for more gender updates and esp more cute pics!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm only ironing on my own because the baby I really liked only came with a weirdly small ribcage, and in shirts that I'm pretty sure wouldn't fit (since when is an XL size 12???). I got this little guy, with orange hair (all this heartburn, I bet he's already super hairy!), and ordered the ribcage and legs separately: https://img1.etsystatic.com/014/0/7695417/il_570xN.445573643_9ypv.jpg Even as lazy as I've been lately, I can manage some ironing!

I haven't gotten around to having my mashed potatoes yet. Today is nachos. We were over at my SIL's after the craft fair, showing DH her yard (trying to talk him into hiring someone to pull all the weeds), and we said hi to her chickens. One of them is named Nacho, and as soon as DH mentioned her name, I had to have nachos. They may be lunch and dinner today!

We had fun at the craft fair! We got Teddy a little Bears taggie blanket, and got a couple cute watercolors for the nursery from a lady who had a stall at our farmer's market over the summer. I'll post a photo later. And some stuff for us, too, but I forget what. I'm more excited about the nursery stuff ;)

I'm exhausted from our zoo trip yesterday. My pregnancy tip - never agree to spend 7 hours on a bus, tour a zoo, and spend 7 hours going home while pregnant. Not even if you get to see behind the scenes on the manatee exhibit. Not worth it... Unless maybe it's a really fancy bus! It was a fun trip, but it was too much... 

After surviving the zoo trip, though, I think I'm comfortable signing up for the 5k walk next weekend that I've been dithering over. I'm tired and I'm sore from the bus, and I really struggled in the heat (had to go sit in the shade and put my head down on a table because I couldn't handle waiting in line for lunch in the sun), but the forecast is 10 degrees cooler than it was yesterday, and the route is mostly shady, and I did ok with all the zoo walking, so I think I'll be ok. And there are usually people sitting on their porches watching the race, if it really got bad, I'm sure I could ask to sit down on someone's steps for a few minutes.

After the midwife on Tuesday, we have to go back to Ikea. Again. OMG... It'll be a quick trip this time, though - just need some shelves, and we're going to have to get the slatted bed base for the new bed - it's too high with the boxspring, which I suspected would happen. And then we're going to go to Buy Buy Baby and play with strollers :)


----------



## mummy3

Those are so cute! Yeah major heartburn :rofl: OMG. No way on earth should a size 12 be an XL :wacko: Surely that's nearer medium!! Way to affect a woman's self esteem!!! Size 12 is normal/average:shrug:

Man I ahvent even got the energy for ironing, nevermind more IKEA :argh: And a 5K walk? 

Nachos :munch: I'm all over croissants for some reason.

Are you doing a bear theme for your nursery then? We're doing bears in a chocolate/pink colour, found at buy buy baby also:thumbup: You'll have a lot of fun there! Def check out the orbit:thumbup: Cant wait to see your nursery pics! 

7 hours to get to the zoo? Yeah you are def brave!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Hi everyone! 
I haven't been on here in a few days. I flew to Dallas over the weekend to look at houses, and just got home. 

MrsK- I definitely think a 5k would destroy me right now. I was exhausted just from looking at houses! 

I can't wait to hear about more genders! I admire the strength of you team yellow ladies! 

Mummy3- I registered at babies R Us and Target. I don't have a single thing saved from my twins, so I need just about everything lol 

I am totally lost on the stroller topic. I don't even know where to start.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll probably check out every stroller they have!

We're not doing a nursery theme. I guess the thing that's showing up in art we've bought most often are birds, but we're really just buying whatever we like and think will look good in there. I'm letting him buy a few sports things, but I really don't want a Big Manly Nursery. I'll definitely post a photo, but it'll be awhile til we really put it all together.

I won't iron regular clothes even when I'm not pregnant ;) But I can manage adding ribs on to a shirt! Craft ironing is different.

I only did the zoo trip because it was a one time special opportunity. And we were told the bus was roomy and luxurious. It was big enough that we all got to spread out and take two seats, but it was still not a great bus. Oh well... 5k isn't an unusual distance for me, but I've been walking a lot less these days. I do need to get out and do some exercise, though. Since I work from home, I don't get it during the week, so all I'm getting is these weekend things. I need to get my stamina back up at least a little bit before the trip! I just woke up from a 3 hour nap. Definitely still in zoo recovery!

If I like Buy Buy Baby, we'll probably register there, and I'll pick one other place. I don't know if it'll be Babies R Us or online at Amazon or somewhere else altogether. 

How's everyone else feeling tonight?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Alyssa, are you just looking at bigger houses near you? I hated the house buying process, but I LOVE looking at houses.


----------



## mummy3

Did you find a house you love Alyssa? We are in negotiations to buy the house we're renting, so far having success! Its so so hard to make that final decision! So many different aspects to consider, schools, walkability, shopping, neighbours...

Maybe buying what you like and mixing it up in there is a theme:cloud9: Doing up a nursery is so much fun!

Try and take it easy MrsK:hugs:


----------



## bucherwurm

Congrats on our newest girl!

I wasn't sure if I wanted to find out, but I've pretty much made up my mind that I want to know. I'm pretty sure it's going to be a boy. I have a boy name picked out already. I will be totally surprised if it's a girl, but super happy, too.

Good luck to those buying houses! We bought our house a couple months before our wedding and had to fix up a couple things. We've had it for over 3 years now. It can be a big commitment, but when it's your house, you can do pretty much whatever you want.


----------



## SarahBear

In terms of the braxton hicks comment, you actually get them from the beginning. It's just a matter of when you start noticing them. I have been noticing my uterus getting hard here and there and I noticed it pretty early last time as well.


----------



## SarahBear

I haven't had any real cravings, but I have had a quesadilla almost every day. I make it on sprouted corn tortillas and I put cheddar cheese, re-fried black beans, salsa, and onions in it. I also cook it in oil until it's crispy. It's delicious :)


----------



## missfrick

SarahBear said:


> I haven't had any real cravings, but I have had a quesadilla almost every day. I make it on sprouted corn tortillas and I put cheddar cheese, re-fried black beans, salsa, and onions in it. I also cook it in oil until it's crispy. It's delicious :)

That sounds delicious!

Except for my initial cravings of lemonade and ranch dressing (not together lol!) I haven't had any "OMG DF go get this for me!" moments yet.

Tomorrow I am picking up my wedding shoes and have to ask how much time they'll need for dress alterations - 6 weeks until the wedding and I have NO IDEA how big I'll be by then! EEK!


----------



## MrsKChicago

So exciting, missfrick!! Is the dress kind of flowy around the bump? Hopefully it'll be easy to alter and won't take too long. I don't think mine took more than a week.


----------



## missfrick

Yeah it's empire waist so I don't have to worry too much, only if I'm so big that they need to add side panels around the bump to make it more flow-y. The top also needs taking in, but I'm also worried about boobs and back-fat (hahahaha I seem to have gained some back weight, I'm sure the baby needed me to) so I just don't want to get it altered too quickly.

As for shoes I got them dyed, I hope they're the right color to match the wedding colors! Kind of a turquoise-ish - if they are actually ready tomorrow I'll post a pic.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope they can leave the boobs til the last minute. Mine have a lovely habit of growing overnight  I'm sure it'll turn out fine, those alterations ladies have so much experience!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm coming down with a cold and my little girl has a horrible stomach bug. I'm feeling pretty damn tired. 

But, happy 16 weeks to me.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

For the clothes, we found gowns to be the best thing. We brought 3 to the hospital with us and used them as pjs for almost 6 months because it is waaaayyyy easier to change diapers when all you have to do is pull them up! They don't really have sizing, which was why we bougth them to begin with, doc said DS would be over 10lbs "for sure" and he came out 7lbs 15oz. Very glad we had not just brought 0-3 month stuff.like these:
www.target.com/p/gerber-newborn-boy...JZrjmx_TXCPpeSoYB1QFEpHkqzwv930WnGRoCvCvw_wcB

Mummy3, it was vaginal! I was very surprised and happy and relieved since I had measured 2.9 earlier and it usually gets shorter over the course of the pregnancy! I'm not doing the stitch unless I end up with an emergency one, we are just going to monitor it every week and treat as necessary.

I've felt BH from almost the very beginning of this pregnancy, I was extrememly worried at first but as long as they are regular and consistantly spaced it is ok.

Started to feel baby more frequently now too. I've only felt 1 or 2 good kicks, mostly it is just some barely noticable fluttering/bubbling.


----------



## NellyLou

Hello everyone! I was out of town all weekend with very spotty internet, so I'm very behind in the thread! 

Loozle, congrats on the baby girl!

MissFrick, you must be excited for the big day! It's funny because we went to a beautiful wedding this weekend and all the parents' speeches mentioned how they can't wait for grandchildren. So really, they are never happy. You either get pregnant too early, or too late! Either way, they will definitely love the baby! Don't worry about that.

My mil is pretty easy to get along with so no complaints there. My mom, on the other hand, likes to give advice on how to discipline my toddler etc. That can get annoying, particularly because my dd is fairly well behaved, but really acts out when my parents visit. 

I am doing a big craft show this weekend for my side business. So excited, but I have so much stuff to do! I've only done two, both last year, and neither went well, but didn't have the right crowd. I am hoping this one goes better!


----------



## NellyLou

Question for all the Canadian Moms, are there any stores besides Thyme and Motherhood that sell Maternity clothes? my 4 pairs of pants are not working this time since my dd gets me dirty every day lol. I don't want to spend a fortune on two pairs of pants though. Does Target or walmart have maternity stuff? I looked at walmart briefly but didn't find anything....


----------



## DrMum

NellyLou said:


> Question for all the Canadian Moms, are there any stores besides Thyme and Motherhood that sell Maternity clothes? my 4 pairs of pants are not working this time since my dd gets me dirty every day lol. I don't want to spend a fortune on two pairs of pants though. Does Target or walmart have maternity stuff? I looked at walmart briefly but didn't find anything....

Hi nelly, I found some ok jeans in old navy but they don't sell online in canada for some reason. Walmart has a limited selection. Next from the uk now has a canadian online store. It's a little more expensive than in the uk but I guess the exchange rate is high at the moment.
It's ca.nextdirect.com . I find their quality quite nice. Also their baby clothes are good.
I haven't found anywhere else really so would like to know what everyone else thinks too ! 

Oh and re the kids acting out with the disciplinarian grandma- I am exactly with you. Good as gold until she steps through front door, then all this weird behaviour that he would never normally do. It drives me insane!! It's like he can sense he has an audience who will relish every second!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I agree with DrMum, there is some stuff at Walmart but not a very good/big selection, it's usually a rack or two. Old Navy, depending on how big the store is, can have some really good stuff otherwise in the smaller stores there is usually not maternity section at all. Target has a small section as well, I got a bunch of stuff from there earlier. Other than that there are a lot of small boutique places here, but I'm in Toronto.

Aha!! We are not even telling MIL until end of October, but after that I expect some input. She generally keeps her nose out of it because she actually think DH and I are excellent parents. Don't get me wrong, she is terrible and I can't stand her, but when it comes to letting us parent she actually gets some points.


----------



## NellyLou

THanks DrMum and LilFooshFoosh! I will check Next and Target :) There are lots of boutique stores here too but so expensive!!!


----------



## Bookity

I never had bh in either of my other pregnancies (or should say I didn't notice any) and haven't had anything yet either. 

In other news, 15 weeks today!!!


----------



## missfrick

NellyLou said:


> Question for all the Canadian Moms, are there any stores besides Thyme and Motherhood that sell Maternity clothes? my 4 pairs of pants are not working this time since my dd gets me dirty every day lol. I don't want to spend a fortune on two pairs of pants though. Does Target or walmart have maternity stuff? I looked at walmart briefly but didn't find anything....

WalMart has a VERY SMALL maternity section, it's tucked in with their plus sized collection. Target has some things too... Old Navy at Rideau and Bayshore both have maternity sections now as well (though the prices aren't so cheap). I got a pair of Thyme jeans at Value Village for $10, they have huge ranges of sizes.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

MrsK and mummy3- I'm definitely not looking in my area. I live in San Diego now, and I'm moving to Dallas TX early in November. I did find a few houses that I love! I have my realtor drafting up an offer on one right now! So we will see! I hope you're able to buy the house you're renting mummy3, moving with several kids sounds like a nightmare. 

As for BH, I didn't really have them too bad with my twins. If I had them, they were so moderate, that I hardly noticed. Hopefully it's the same this time! So far so good!


----------



## cmr01

SarahBear said:


> In terms of the braxton hicks comment, you actually get them from the beginning. It's just a matter of when you start noticing them. I have been noticing my uterus getting hard here and there and I noticed it pretty early last time as well.

So glad you mentioned that. I just started noticing it and I thought I was going nuts to be honest.


----------



## NellyLou

I never noticed BH with my first, and haven't noticed any this time, but to be honest, I'm not very observant of that kind of stuff if it doesn't actually hurt lol.

Found the maternity section / one rack with t-shirts tanks and leggings at walmart on my lunch break. Bought a pair of leggings so at least I will now be able to wear dresses more than once a week! That should help a little!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the purchase, Alyssa!

Maybe check secondhand stores for jeans? Or Craigslist? Or whatever the Canadian equivalent is...

We're having a crazy day here. There was a power surge earlier that knocked out our internet. Finally got it working, and twenty minutes later the power is out! We never get random outages here. I hope it comes back on soon. No outages on the electric company website yet, but it may be too soon.

In other news, I've been feeling little maybe flutters now and then for about a week. They're feeling stronger right now, but it feels too active to be baby. But what do I know? Do they have random dance parties at 16 weeks? What else could this be??


----------



## NellyLou

They can be very active!!! It's surprising really. Sometimes you will seriously feel like there is an octopus in there. I remember when I did the diabetes screening test, my dd went crazy about twenty minutes after I drank the sugary drink. You could see her bouncing all over the place :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Interesting! It's so hard to know if I'm feeling him or if it's just my body doing something totally random.

The power is back on, thankfully. Had to reset the modem and router again. It better not do this all day!


----------



## Loozle

Yes I've been getting BH for a few weeks too. I didn't realise what it was at first, but my bump definitely feels hard and tight at certain points of the day. I don't recall having them this early on before but I must have just not noticed them this early before. 

Is anyone else suffering with headaches? I haven't taken paracetamol for them yet as I don't want to take anything unless I absolutely have to. My midwife suggested that I may need to drink more, so I've upped my water intake but it hasn't made any difference. It just means that I have to pee even more frequently! :dohh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've had a few headaches. I can usually trace them back to not having eaten enough the night before, or sleeping in a strange position.


----------



## NellyLou

I get headaches too, but they are nothing new. If I don't take a Tylenol asap, they always always turn into a migraine.


----------



## Loozle

Maybe I need to just take some paracetamol and get over it. (I'm assuming that Tylenol is the same as paracetamol?) will have to google that lol. I have such an issue with taking medication when pregnant that isn't 100% necessary. I kind of think that I could just deal with the headache, but when I get one it lasts all day long and makes me miserable.


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, I have always assumed that they are the same too. Acetaminophen is the technical term they use here I believe.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think they're the same.

I don't like taking stuff during pregnancy either, but I do it if I'm feeling really crappy. You have to take care of yourself, you can't spend 9 months in misery.

Our internet keeps dropping and coming back. The technology in my house today is driving me crazy...


----------



## mummy3

Wow missfrick, that's coming around so fast! I hope everything comes together perfectly and smoothly:hugs: Cant wait for pics!!!

Lilfoosh, that is one impressive length:thumbup: I remember them saying my cervix was very mobile, pretty sure they called it dynamic. It would change length even during a scan lol. With you on the not telling MIL for awhile, although I'm still aiming for the not telling and seeing if she notices :rofl: 

Yeah BHs are normal, even right from the start. I was wondering if anyone was getting them pretty strong? I find it really hard to tell them from real contractions.

Headaches here too:hugs: One of the joys of pregnancy:nope: Tylenol is safe, way I see it is if the headache is so bad you're considering the Tylenol then its better that than pain putting up your BP etc :hugs:

Good luck Alyssa!!

Target has more than Walmart I think, its hard to find the right fit of maternity clothes so some shopping around is needed.

Nelly, that diabetes drink is not fun :sick:

Whats everyone craving today? 

Talking of baby purchases, anyone have their mind set on a certain diaper bag?


----------



## Loozle

I've asked oh to pick me up some paracetamol on his way back from the gym :thumbup: now if I could just get my butt off the sofa and get my ironing done and dishwasher loaded, I could be ready for bed by the time he's back. 
Lacking motivation this evening after a long day at work!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a diaper bag already. Similar to this one but in a leafy green pattern: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11750261&cp=&parentPage=search I bought it because I was doing a lot of traveling and it seemed like it would do well as a carry-on, with all the little pockets. It worked really well, so I'm hoping it works well as a diaper bag, too. I'll have to find the changing pad that came with it, it's around here somewhere... I'll probably buy something little, too. Just enough for a diaper or two and some wipes and an emergency onesie, for quick trips. The giant bag seems a bit excessive if we're just running out to the grocery store.


----------



## Loozle

Mummy3 I'm definitely getting a pink lining bag again. I loved the one that I had with ds2 but I sold it! Plus side to that is that as I'm team pink this time, I can get a super girly changing bag :happydance:

As for cravings, mine have been hit and miss lately. I'd love a milkshake right now, I just can't decide which flavour! :dohh:


----------



## Loozle

MrsK I love that bag! 

This is the one I have my eye on: 
https://www.pinklining.com/uk/yummy-mummy-birdcage


----------



## MrsKChicago

Cute!! I'd love something girly, but I think even if I was having a girl I'd have to go for unisex, so poor DH can use it. When I bought the one I have I was tempted to go pink and frilly (they had one with pink owls, it was so cute!) but I figured I should behave myself since we were TTC at the time.

I may get a non-diaper bag for my little bag. I'll have to see what's out there. I figure I don't need 500 pockets if I'm carrying minimal supplies.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Loozle said:


> MrsK I love that bag!
> 
> This is the one I have my eye on:
> https://www.pinklining.com/uk/yummy-mummy-birdcage

That's pretty :D I got a Minnie mouse one hehe 

https://kids.fbgreen.co.uk/Page_i430251


----------



## Bookity

I've gotten a headache every day for almost a week now. :( and tylenols not cutting it, but nothing else I can do. Trying to drink more also, but not working yet.


----------



## NellyLou

I have a petunia pickle bottom similar to this one https://www.petunia.com/diaper-bags/boxy-backpacks/boxy/boxy-backpack-in-evening-in-islington I guess they have updated the pattern since I bought! I liked it. But I also bought a cross body bag that is large enough for diapers, wipes and sippy cups for when I don't want to carry so much stuff around.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Are the Petunia Picklebottom bags as nice as I hear they are? It seems like so much money to spend for a diaper bag, but I've heard good things about them.


----------



## missfrick

Got the shoes, forgot to take a pic... they're slightly off from the kippah color (Jewish men's head coverings) we ordered, but since they'll be on my feet and these will be on heads (and not mine) it shouldn't matter. Kippahs are a little more bluish and my shoes are a "mermaid" color and more green... I seriously don't even care anymore, I just want all the planning to be over with!


----------



## NellyLou

I really like it, and it's stayed in very good condition. I don't have anything to compare too though because I have never tried a different one. I like the material because it's waterproof, and you can just wipe it clean with a cloth. 

Bookity, I hope you feel better!


----------



## NellyLou

I want to see your shoes Missfrick! I love it when brides wear colourful shoes :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I got a Juju Be better be when DS was 3 months old because the DH friendly one we had gotten was not doing the trick and DH *never* used it anyway. It is still in mint condition. I originally thought I could skimp on the diaper bag but I wouldn't trade my Juju Be for anything! We still use it for day trips to the zoo. The zippers & pulls are heavy duty metal and it closes with magnets instead of velco or latching so you can drop the flap and it will close by itself. Even totally over-stuffing it we haven't broken anything.

US ladies (CAN too, but shipping is more), if you haven't found Babysteals.com you should take a look. Some stuff is really worthwhile, I got my Juju Be from there for $80 instead of $140. :flower: ETA: there are 2 "steals" per day, but there is an archive so you can see the variety of stuff they have


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sure the shoe will be fine! I bought my wedding shoes before we were engaged (we knew we were getting married, just not when), and then we lost them when we moved. I was so angry! I managed to find the same pair in a different shade of orange. The color wasn't as bright as I wanted, but nobody noticed. Wedding planning is so stressful - you start to care so much about the stupidest little things!


----------



## lsd2721

So I have been out of town this weekend. We were celebrating my cousins birthday by going down to Baton Rouge for the MSU/LSU football game. Speaking of being exhausted from your zoo tip MrsK, I was SOOOO tired from spending all day Saturday out tailgating in the heat and walking around everywhere. Our seats were at the very top of the stadium so walking up alllll those steps, wow! lol. But everyone in our group was so nice to me and kept checking on me and bringing me food and drinks so I wouldn't have to go back down and up the stairs! :) Did anyone else see the game, BTW?! MSU beat LSU. (I'm a Mississippi State fan, so did a lot of screaming and jumping! LOL Hopefully this baby wasn't too freaked out!)

Loozle, congrats on the girl! :) I bet you're so excited to start buying pink tutus! ;-)

I have noticed some massive headaches, but that is usually because I skipped my coffee for the morning! I don't particularly enjoy those days!

Hope everyone else had a great weekend! :)


----------



## Bookity

My diaper bag is a tote from thirty-one. I like it just fine. Actually have a couple other bags, but nothing fancy. If I felt like I had any extra money I would probably get something new, but it's completely unjustifiable. 

My nausea might be improving. Zofran is actually doing something for it now, so it must be getting better. Hope it's all over by the time I run out.


----------



## crystal8

If someone can update my status, I sadly miscarried this morning and I will be leaving the group. Thank you.


----------



## ladybrown33

crystal8 said:


> If someone can update my status, I sadly miscarried this morning and I will be leaving the group. Thank you.

I'm sorry


----------



## Loozle

crystal8 said:


> If someone can update my status, I sadly miscarried this morning and I will be leaving the group. Thank you.

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, Crystal, I'm so sorry! How awful.


----------



## Bookity

So sorry crystal. Big big hugs.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I'm so sorry to hear that Crystal8! :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Oh Crystal, I'm so so sorry :( Gentle hugs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lsd2721

Crystal, I'm terribly sorry for your loss!


----------



## mummy3

Anybody have appointments this week?

Petunia pickle bottom bags are amazing! I'm wanting to replace my old one, its lasted really well but is a bit small now and doesn't match the stroller I want:blush: I love the black forest cake holdall size. Now looking into the pink lining ones though, hadn't before and at a quick glance they look so cute!!! How are they for lastability?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have an appointment tomorrow. Just routine midwife stuff, I believe, and we may do the second trimester blood tests. I'll be meeting my second midwife - the practice has 4 and you cycle through them at appointments, and you get whoever is on call for the birth. I sure hope I like them all!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

So very sorry Crystal. :hugs: There is a section of the forum for second tri losses, and if you need someone to talk to who's been there, please PM me.


----------



## SarahBear

I only seem to get headaches when I don't eat properly. Keeping well fed and well hydrated takes care of it for me. Speaking of which, I need to go eat...

In terms of a diaper bag, I was given one last time and I used it for a while, but it was annoying. It kept slipping off my shoulder. I eventually switched to using a backpack. It was much easier. At this point, I just grab a diaper and I'm good. When the next one comes along, I'll probably use a backpack again. I tend to use a backpack when I need to carry more stuff than what fits in my small purse, regardless of whether or not it's baby stuff I'm carrying.


----------



## SarahBear

mummy3 said:


> Anybody have appointments this week?
> 
> Petunia pickle bottom bags are amazing! I'm wanting to replace my old one, its lasted really well but is a bit small now and doesn't match the stroller I want:blush: I love the black forest cake holdall size. Now looking into the pink lining ones though, hadn't before and at a quick glance they look so cute!!! How are they for lastability?

My next appointment isn't until October 6th. And sometime after that I'll have to go into the clinic in town to get my blood drawn for the quad marker screening.

Does anyone know when the screening is the MOST accurate?


----------



## mummy3

I hope you like them all MrsK, esp if you don't know which will be at the birth! Can you request not a certain one if you don't gel? Were you thinking to not do the second tri bloods? 

Lilfoosh:hugs:

Enjoy your dinner sarahbear :thumbup: Whats on the menu tonight? 

I have cardiology tomorrow to monitor my heart condition, then back to perinatology on Friday (was meant to be back at 19 weeks and OB until then but they changed their mind :shrug: ) and finally endocrinology!! I have put on a couple pounds now :)


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I have an appointment on Thursday, but I am also pretty sure it's just routine stuff. Nothing too exciting, except for the heartbeat :winkwink: 

You guys are all so fancy with your diaper bags, I just usually go to the store and buy what I think is cute and functional lol. So I have no idea what I will be getting, although I saw a cute one at Babies R Us, that I am pretty sure is GRACO. If I had my way though, i would probably go buy a coach one, and then have it double as a purse temporarily.


----------



## mummy3

Hearing the heartbeat is exciting:happydance: 

Lol, I'm with you on the which is cute and functional, finally now we're at the point I can go and choose one I really love and def want it to double as a purse! Coach are nice :) Maybe there's some on craigslist?

Is this a last baby for anyone else? Although a massive surprise for us, she's much wanted and very much the last now hubbys had his vasectomy! So feel like going out in a bang so to speak:haha:


----------



## hanni

crystal8 said:


> If someone can update my status, I sadly miscarried this morning and I will be leaving the group. Thank you.

I'm so sorry Crystal. There are no words xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd like to do the second trimester bloods, but I'm worried about insurance. They're "requesting more information" for the first trimester screenings, and SIL told us her genetic place said insurance doesn't cover it a lot. I'm hesitant to commit to more labwork when we may have a $3200 bill looming... I'm extremely unlikely to end a pregnancy due to the results, so I'm not sure what to do...

Anyone have any recommendations for diaper bags while babywearing? What style works best? I have a Moby and a ring sling from SIL and will get something more structured later, maybe a Tula.


----------



## mummy3

I didn't know that about insurance MrsK, is that all insurances? Our plan is with united healthcare and I haven't heard anything about coverage yet for either the first or second, don't much fancy a surprise bill! Whats the $3200 for? :hugs: Insurance is so confusing! I just looked at the California prenatal screening programme handout though and it says both are covered at a $162 charge, ins or no ins, maybe your state has something similar? Doesn't cover the actual cost of lab draws or the NT scan though.

No clue on the bag plus carrier sorry, I can barely carry one or the other! The ergo we have was the kindest to my back out of the carriers. Sounds like a test it out situation, did you go to buy buy baby already?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think we're going tomorrow after my appointment. I may need to just borrow my nephew and the Tula sometime and try various bags! I'm having trouble imagining the straps from a diaper bag working with the carrier. Maybe a backpack?

The $3200 appears to be from the blood tests at the first trimester screening. Hopefully the midwife and the lab can convince Blue Cross that they're medically necessary! I even asked about coverage when I made the appointment and they just kind of brushed me off with "We always submit to insurance blah blah blah." That's $3200 I could be spending on strollers and nursery stuff! Hopefully the midwives know more about what's covered.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

MrsK- Wow! That is a lot! I opted not to have the screening, so I had no idea it could cost that much with certain insurances. Hopefully they can get it squared away, or at least reduced!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks! I hope so too. The pre insurance-discount quote was over $20,000! Can you imagine??


----------



## SarahBear

mummy3, the plan is for this to be a last baby.


----------



## Bookity

This will be the last for me mummy. I wasn't really planning on number three, so going on to number four is insane to me. But DH seems to be against any contraceptive measures I've suggested. Frustrating! I'll probably just make a unilateral decision and get mirena or something.


----------



## cmr01

I have an appt on friday. Just a check up though. Also im so in love with the diaper bags that can be used as backpacks. Just so dang expensive I cant see myself spending that much. 

On another note baby is so active tonight. I can feel her/him flopping around and it just tickles like crazy!


----------



## chrislo4

crystal8 said:


> If someone can update my status, I sadly miscarried this morning and I will be leaving the group. Thank you.

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## chrislo4

mummy3 said:


> Anybody have appointments this week

I have my 16 week midwife app on Thursday. Hoping to hear LOs heartbeat! And also finding out my current weight!!! 



mummy3 said:


> Talking of baby purchases, anyone have their mind set on a certain diaper bag?

Still not bought anything (waiting til after anomaly scan) but already know my change bag, Storksak Elizabeth. She's pretty!



Loozle said:


> This is the one I have my eye on:
> https://www.pinklining.com/uk/yummy-mummy-birdcage

I had a *couple* (became addicted to buying change bags on mat leave, as you do!) of Pink Lining bags with DD. Loved them all! They last well and I love they are wipe clean. I sold my original bag (pink butterflies Blooming Gorgeous 2 weeks ago for £45, paid £75 2.5 years ago!


----------



## Loozle

Yes pink lining bags do last well! I also love this one:

https://www.pinklining.com/uk/yummy-mummy-wise-owl

They do have an excellent resell value too don't they! I got £40 + postage for mine when I sold it. Chrislo, did you sell yours on eBay? 

What has everyone been having for breakfast? I've been finding it hard to know what to eat because I'm still so nauseous in the mornings and being sick at least once a morning. It's definitely worse if I haven't eaten but because I feel sick, nothing sounds good. I'm bored of toast now, but I need something that's quick and easy as the only day I have time in the mornings is a Sunday. The other days I'm working and/or have school runs to do plus swimming lessons for the boys on Saturday mornings. 

In other news, I have an urge to clean today (practically unheard of lately :haha:) but I have to go to work. What's the chances that I'll still have the urge later? Slim to none I'd say..


----------



## Loozle

Oh and 17 weeks today! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## frenchie35

@crystal: I'm so sorry. Prayers and hugs for you!

I agree with everyone talking about wipe-clean diaper bags. It's great to not have to worry about mucking them up when you set them on the floor. I have a Babymel from last time around (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GTLRZS/ref=twister_B004KPKDW6). I only paid 30 euros for it, so great deal! Otherwise I don't think I would have paid more than 40 euros for a bag. The resale market is definitely not as developed here.

This is planned as our last bubs as well. I always imagined having two children, so here's to our 4-some! It's also comforting that I won't have to do this morning sickness roller-coaster again! I just can't seem to shake it...

@Loozle: I've been having a bagel for breakfast. I would usually have just cereal and coffee, but that's just not cutting it to fill up my upset stomach in the mornings. That being said, I usually top that off with cereal for 2nd breakfast about an hour later.

Anyone else still feeling sick?


----------



## molly86

I'm still feeling sick. And still actually being sick, although much less than I was a month or 2 back. I don't whether I'll just be one if the unlucky ones that's ill the whole time. I hope not. I'm holding on to the hope once I get half way it might get better.


----------



## molly86

Interesting to hear some of you talk about movements. I haven't felt anything yet. Do you think I'm likely to soon? I'm 16 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So sorry for your loss Crystal :( 

I have my private gender scan Thursday other than that no apts I'm due my 16week one next week not booked it yet lol


----------



## chimama

I'll be getting the Babybeau Eden bag. I know it is a bit pricey but I like that it is also leather and can also serve as a regular bag. My leather purses have always lasted years for me. I also consider the bag a gift to myself for a job well done carrying this pregnancy for 9 months!

https://www.baby-beau.com/eden-changing-bag

I also have a SkipHop Duo Deluxe French edition bag that can be used by anyone else.

https://www.skiphop.com/product/duospecialedition.html

And a SkipHop Pronto chevron changing station clutch for grocery runs or quick outings:

https://www.skiphop.com/product/prontochangingstation.html


----------



## Missbx

So sorry Crystal :( xx


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry, Crystal :(


----------



## NellyLou

This will be our last baby as well. Two is a good number for me :)

Still having some sickness almost daily. It's not that bad because it doesn't last all day. It just comes on very quickly, then I vomit, then I feel better. I will be very happy when it stops! 

With my first, I was feeling movements around 14 weeks. This time I thought I felt movements one day a couple weeks ago, and nothing really since then. Must be in a different position this time!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Who is maintaining the FB site? I would love to be added now that the cat is outta the bag. =-) I'm showing way too much to hide anything and my Fat bump is now rounder. I've been having moments when it feels very firm and goes back to soft. This is our First so not really sure whats going on in there other than LO is moving like crazy at night.

I'm still very much sick with MS. It's been hitting me before bedtime and throughout the days. But Bedtime is the worst. I figure it will keep any weight gain in check. Just kidding.

Other than praying to the porcelain gods daily I'm alright. I have a little more energy and my DH says I'm less of a witch. 

As for movements, I heard that it depends on where your placenta is and if you have a tilted uterus. Both can make it more difficult to feel baby. I have a forward facing uterus so I could feel baby very early. I also suspect that we may have a placenta previa due to all the bleeding I have had. We will find out in a few weeks. FX it's not because I really want a V birth. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## NellyLou

Hi MommaSquirrel, I can add you if you give your email address :) Either on here, or pm.

I had placenta previa with my first, but it wasn't completely covering my cervix and moved up by 34 weeks so all was good. I wasn't allowed to do much physically between 20 and 34 weeks though to be safe. Fingers crossed that you don't have it, or if you do, it moves up in time for delivery!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry for the ladies who are still dealing with MS. :hugs: I have only had gagging attacks recently, but they come out of the blue so sometimes it is quite funny.

Mommasquirrel, don't worry about the previa now. Most of the time it resolves itself before you go into labour. If you were 36/37 weeks and it is still hasn't moved out of the way then the medical professionals will start talking about alternatives. How's the new location going?

Alyssa, have you heard anything about the place you put in an offer on?


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

That is awful that so many of you are still feeling sick. I am fine for the most part. I start feeling crappy when I don't eat, or if I eat something greasy. 

lilfooshfoosh- Our offer didn't officially get to the listing agent until this morning, because DH didn't get home from work to sign the papers until too late in the business day. So I am hoping to hear something back by tomorrow. Thanks for asking!

This was supposed to be our last one, because we hadn't planned on having more than 3 kids. But I am starting to think that DH might want another one. So we will see how I feel after this one. Since we had two in one shot, our score is a little off balanced lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How awful that some of you are still dealing with morning sickness. Not fair at all!

My breakfasts vary a lot. I guess the most frequent is fruit and yogurt, but sometimes I skip straight to lunch, and sometimes I have something really irresponsible. Today was coffee and E.L. Fudge cookies 

Appointment in a couple hours. I have to talk to the midwife about flu shots. Ugh, more needles!


----------



## MrsKChicago

On the subject of diaper bags, I just saw Woot has a bunch today! https://kids.woot.com/plus/diaper-bag-blowout?ref=gh_kd_8_wp_3


----------



## Bookity

mommasquirrel, sent you an invite.

Sorry not been doing the greatest job at maintaining the page, but lucky me, any member is allowed to add other members.

Not to jinx it, but morning sickness might actually be easing for me finally! So maybe I can keep up with things a bit better if I'm not constantly feeling awful.


----------



## ladybrown33

mummy3 said:


> Anybody have appointments this week?
> 
> Petunia pickle bottom bags are amazing! I'm wanting to replace my old one, its lasted really well but is a bit small now and doesn't match the stroller I want:blush: I love the black forest cake holdall size. Now looking into the pink lining ones though, hadn't before and at a quick glance they look so cute!!! How are they for lastability?

yes I am less than 48hrs away from my anatomy scan and I could not be more excited!!! Aside from the fact I may find out the gender of little bundle I am excited to see those organs have formed properly, I can't wait!!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm getting acclimated to the weather here in Florida so that makes me happy. We get the keys to the new place tomorrow and our household goods will be delivered the following Monday. I'm very excited to make it our home.
I have a long to do list but I am going to take my time. I am just very thankful to have such an understanding hubby. Has anyone else become a super witch from the increase in hormones? I am having some intense mood swings. Looking forward to them leveling out sooner rather than later. DH is being so patient with me. 
I am set up with a new OB and my first appt will be on the 30th. Instead of staying with the military doctors they are sending me to see a civilian and to give birth at a major hospital in Florida. That is a surprise since I am so used to getting all my medical care from the military.
Also, thank you for the reassurance ladies I needed that. I hope everyone's day goes splendidly.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ladybrown33 said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody have appointments this week?
> 
> Petunia pickle bottom bags are amazing! I'm wanting to replace my old one, its lasted really well but is a bit small now and doesn't match the stroller I want:blush: I love the black forest cake holdall size. Now looking into the pink lining ones though, hadn't before and at a quick glance they look so cute!!! How are they for lastability?
> 
> yes I am less than 48hrs away from my anatomy scan and I could not be more excited!!! Aside from the fact I may find out the gender of little bundle I am excited to see those organs have formed properly, I can't wait!!!Click to expand...

Ures on Thursday too then? :p mines at 1pm cnt wait, I'm getting 30+ images aswell :D


----------



## NellyLou

Oh a few scans this week! So exciting! Mummysmurf, are you finding out what you're having? Do either of you have any feelings whether it's a boy or a girl? I am still convinced girl. I find out October 2nd!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> Oh a few scans this week! So exciting! Mummysmurf, are you finding out what you're having? Do either of you have any feelings whether it's a boy or a girl? I am still convinced girl. I find out October 2nd!

Yep, mines booked as a gender scan. I had a dream it's a boy but I'm hopin for little sister for dd :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had a girl in all my baby dreams, and I'm having a boy, so you never know!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> I had a girl in all my baby dreams, and I'm having a boy, so you never know!

Fingers crossed :D


----------



## NellyLou

There is definitely something nice about having two of the same I think. brothers and sisters can have a special bond for sure, but there is something different when it's two of the same.


----------



## SarahBear

One thing to remember with the diaper bags is, what is your partner willing to carry around? I haven't looked at what you all are looking at, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## Bookity

My hubby doesn't go anywhere alone with the girls ever. It's kind of frustrating.


----------



## missfrick

For diaper bags, we will likely be getting 2 - a girly purse-type one for me, and one DF will want to carry. Yes, I got sucked into the cute ones, and also I'm going to be a SAHM at least for the first year and possibly forever, so I figure I should have a bag I like.

We're definitely not done after this one, but this is our first. Shortly after me and DF met I told him I always wanted 4, and I think he was more comfortable with 2... we both come from families of 3 children so that's our magic number, as long as my mental health stays stable after the birth and I can handle everything.

I still don't have much movement, I think maybe I've felt Squiggles 3 times total... but today, my stomach skin feels "creepy" and itchy... I guess I'm expanding again lol!


----------



## NellyLou

Oh I haven't had that itchy feeling this time! I Remember it was awful last time! I think it's because my skin is already all stretched out lol.

I had always wanted 3 or 4 kids until I had my first. Then I had PPD and she was such a difficult baby, there was quite a while where I didn't think I could manage another one at all. I am still pretty scared about having a newborn again! So two is definitely my max. That being said, my brother and his wife just had their third and haven't found it overly hard.


----------



## missfrick

I'm being heavily monitored for PPD, I have a public health nurse coming to my house tomorrow morning, and I've left a message with other public services for women for prenatal and post-partum monitoring.


----------



## NellyLou

That's great MissFrick! I had a really hard time recognizing that I had it... And the doctors and nurses weren't 'allowed' to tell me they thought I had it. I had to figure it out myself, which isn't easy. My doctor did try to coach me, but I didn't catch on for a long time. I just assumed he said the same thing to all new moms. Anyway, I only figured it out when DD was 5 months old. I had barely left my room for the first three months, and didn't leave the house alone with her at all. The diagnoses was a huge turning point and made my life sooooo much better! I'm still on meds and will stay on them until quite a while after this one is born. I am very open about it, because I don't think mothers should feel bad about it. Getting help is so important.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My appointment with the vampires went well. Had to give even more blood for the second trimester screening, and got a flu shot. Everything looks right on target, and I got some reassurance about the genetic testing insurance issue. She said worst case scenario, if the midwives and the genetic place can't sort it out, I may have to call Blue Cross and cry.


----------



## chrislo4

frenchie35 said:


> Anyone else still feeling sick?

My all day nausea left me for 3 whole days but it came back on Saturday. I Still vomit every other day. Can't wait for it to stop properly ..... if it ever will! 



molly86 said:


> Interesting to hear some of you talk about movements. I haven't felt anything yet. Do you think I'm likely to soon? I'm 16 weeks and 5 days.

This is your first isn't it? I started feeling my first born at 14 weeks then daily from 16 weeks. This LO started moving around 11 weeks. Everyone is different though as in different positions of baby & also placenta. Hope you start feeling your LO soon!


----------



## chrislo4

Loozle said:


> Yes pink lining bags do last well! I also love this one:
> 
> https://www.pinklining.com/uk/yummy-mummy-wise-owl
> 
> They do have an excellent resell value too don't they! I got £40 + postage for mine when I sold it. Chrislo, did you sell yours on eBay?

I was thinking of getting the owls BG for DH funnily enough. He's not having my Storksak!!! I sold it on eBay yes but I know there were some groups on FB where you could sell your Pink Lining bits! I still have a QT in pink butterflies design which I love!


----------



## mummy3

MrsK the vampire comment stood right out to me :rofl: Reminds me of an old show where the guy needs a pint of blood taken and he goes "a pint!! That's almost an armful" :rofl: 

Sounds like Thursday is a busy day :happydance: Getting so exciting to see how big all our little babies are getting:cloud9: I absolutely love the anatomy scan, its so cool seeing in detail your baby and just staring in amazement that they are inside us:cloud9: That feeling never gets less no matter how many babies you have. 

Chrislo,I think it was you that mentioned the storksak Elizabeth? Now I'm second guessing my petunia cake bag! That bag is sooooo pretty!!! My wants for the bag is to be solid material, like leather, so it lasts ages, can be easily cleaned, big as lots things need to be in there and black to go with the stroller and I guess that makes it DH friendly:winkwink: Not that he'll be getting a look in lol. Hmm back to searching again:haha:

For first babies it can be mid pregnancy or later for movements, I cant remember exactly but I think it was about 22 weeks for proper movement my first. This time have been having solid movements for about 7 weeks. Although not felt her in 2 days :( Starting to panic some.

I saw a previa comment? I have a marginal just now but about a 90% chance it will move up, Its as you get later its less likely. My 3rd was a c section for previa, she was a complete previa at 20 weeks and did move up but not enough. 

Insurance is so complicated!!! I miss the NHS in the sense of knowing exactly where you're at! Although I do love the private care here so a trade off. Last time we had Aetna as private insurance and it cost $20000+ for my delivery :argh: This time hubby has company insurance so its about $5k, but still!!! Now with there being a big contract under negotiation, he's telling me we might be going back to aetna:coffee: SO I feel like getting all and everything done to make the most of the money :rofl: Did get really pissed off the other week though, my sons special formula is being fought by insurance not wanting to pay ($80 a can, 3/4 a week!) even though its literally the only thing he can eat for a confirmed by biopsy extreme allergy condition he wont grow out of:growlmad: Sorry huge insurance rant!!! So sorry you're dealing with this crap too MrsK, please let me know if the crying works!:hugs:

Nelly and Missfrick, I've never personally had PPD but have seen first hand how truly devastating it is:hugs: I'm so glad you guys have the support and care ready to spot any signs of it as fast as possible:hugs: I just cant imagine how soul destroying it must be :( :hugs: It is an amazing thing you're doing to raise awareness, the thought of women having to go through this ashamed and scared to ask for help is just not right. Thankyou.

My hubby wanted 8 :rofl: If I didn't deliver so early then I honestly think we'd have gone for it:blush: 

Getting so excited about getting a nursery ready!!! Anyone else started properly or getting to the point its hard not to get started?! I've never set up a proper nursery before! Obv babies all had crib etc, but never a themed room:happydance: 

I hope everyones having as good a day as possible, sickness, headaches aside? 

Whats for dinner tonight? Need ideas :munch:


----------



## mummy3

Anyone heard from Menelly too, excited to hear if she got her panorama results yet!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm excited about the nursery! Only thing stopping me from starting is that it's still the dining room!

We looked around Buy Buy Baby today, had lots of fun! I'm exhausted, though. We had to stop at Ikea, too. I'm starting to think I'll never escape Ikea...

We looked at all the strollers, and we really liked the Baby Jogger City Select. It seems to have all the features I want. It was a little tricky to fold, but I think I'll get the hang of it. It's a good thing we liked a less expensive stroller, because we both fell madly in love with a $1000 glider... I shouldn't have left DH unattended! He also loved everything made by 4Moms. He kept getting interested in stuff and I kept laughing and pointing out the brand. Men and shiny things...


----------



## Menelly

NellyLou said:


> Oh a few scans this week! So exciting! Mummysmurf, are you finding out what you're having? Do either of you have any feelings whether it's a boy or a girl? I am still convinced girl. I find out October 2nd!

For us, we all have boy vibes. I couldn't wait till my anatomy scan, so I booked a private scan for Oct 4th. Hopefully they can tell then!


----------



## Menelly

mummy3 said:


> Anyone heard from Menelly too, excited to hear if she got her panorama results yet!!

No, the jerks didn't draw enough blood this time, so they didn't even run the test. :( Now I get to wait till the gender scan, cause I opted for the integrated scan rather than keep hoping Panorama will come back not sucking. 

I scheduled a private scan for Oct 4th though. I have no patience. LOL


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, I forgot to post earlier, but the midwife's scale had me up SEVEN pounds today! Considering that I was holding steady a week ago, I'm gonna have to assume their antique scale was feeling a little cranky today... I'm getting a little big, but not 7lbs in a week big!


----------



## SarahBear

Anyone else not doing a nursery? We didn't do one last time and Violet still shares a room with us. No plans for a nursery or toddler room when the next one comes. I would, however, like to paint the walls of the toyroom. Not sure how I want to do the walls yet.


----------



## Bookity

Baby will be in our room in bassinet/pack n play for the first 6 months at least, so readying a nursery isn't an incredibly high priority right now. Though we will have to do some work to the guest room. Probably get it half ready as a nursery, but prepare it so mil can stay in there a little while to help out with the older two after baby comes.


----------



## chrislo4

mummy3 said:


> Chrislo,I think it was you that mentioned the storksak Elizabeth? Now I'm second guessing my petunia cake bag! That bag is sooooo pretty!!! My wants for the bag is to be solid material, like leather, so it lasts ages, can be easily cleaned, big as lots things need to be in there and black to go with the stroller and I guess that makes it DH friendly:winkwink: Not that he'll be getting a look in lol. Hmm back to searching again:haha:
> 
> Whats for dinner tonight? Need ideas :munch:

The leather on the storksaks is so soft and i love how it looks like a mummy bag also rather than just a change bag, if that makes sense? I dont mind spending the extra because its basically my handbag til i go back to work! I just know this time round i only need 2 bags (1 for me, 1 for DH) I wont tell you how many bags i ended up with my DD :blush:

Dinner tonight is roast chicken with looooads of cabbage & gravy. It was my first proper craving but just havent gotten round to making one. I cant wait, how sad! 



MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, I forgot to post earlier, but the midwife's scale had me up SEVEN pounds today! Considering that I was holding steady a week ago, I'm gonna have to assume their antique scale was feeling a little cranky today... I'm getting a little big, but not 7lbs in a week big!

I have my MW app tomorrow and am utterly dreading getting on the scales. With my DD i lost 16lbs initially due to having HG but i doubt ive lost anything this time round. My tummy is HUGE!


----------



## frenchie35

We're not doing up a room either. We're renting, so no painting, and some of the walls are solid concrete, so we can't even hang things with nails! We will have to rotate DD out of her room and into what is now the office so that the baby will have the most secluded room which shares a wall with ours. Does anyone have advice about changing rooms with small children?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Frenchie, when we changed DS to his 'big boy' room we talked it up a bit first, put all his toys in there, got him a sheet set he liked, etc just to get him interested in being in the room. Then we started putting him in there for naps. I think it all would have worked, but a wrench got thrown in when our friends got flooded out of their apartment and came to live with us for 2 months. The mum, dad & 7 month old stayed in the baby room and the 10 yo stayed in the big boy room, DH, me & DS all stayed in our room (we have big rooms, so DS was still in his toddler bed just in our room). When they left we just moved DS straight into the big boy room and didn't look back. 

Since you can't paint or really hang anything maybe you could let DD pick out some posters or something for the walls? Having her make it her space will help her want to be in there.


----------



## DrMum

Frenchie we've moved DS loads of times poor soul! At this little age they LOVE it. My advice talk it up beforehand "mummy is planning an extra special treat for you..." And give them clues to start guessing. 
Do it long in advance of the new baby arriving so they don't link the two. And then get it all done when they are away ( I once made the mistake if DS seeing me taking apart his old room and he thought I was just trashing it for some reason!) so a day trip to a friends or something.
And then you get the fun of a big reveal, in a new room with all their "stuff" to make it familiar. Usually new wall decals or something they are really into at that time.
I hope I'm done with moving house now....five times in four years is WAY too much!

I've always been amazed though how quickly DS adapts to a new room and knows where the lights are, the route to the bathroom etc. good luck!


----------



## molly86

molly86 said:


> Interesting to hear some of you talk about movements. I haven't felt anything yet. Do you think I'm likely to soon? I'm 16 weeks and 5 days.

This is your first isn't it? I started feeling my first born at 14 weeks then daily from 16 weeks. This LO started moving around 11 weeks. Everyone is different though as in different positions of baby & also placenta. Hope you start feeling your LO soon![/QUOTE]

Yes it is my first. So I guess it could be any time now.


----------



## molly86

We will be doing the nursery... Eventually. We don't have a lot of spare money at the moment. So the plan is to get everything we absolutely have to get first, and things like decorating the nursery can wait till baby is born. It'll prob be in with us for quite a while anyway so there's no rush.


----------



## NellyLou

We will be doing a nursery, but the baby will be in our room for the first 3-6 months at least. We already have the crib and everything. Just need to decorate. We have a spare double bed in that room as well, so I want it set up for visitors after the baby is born.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I don't know if il be able to decorate a nursery or not yet, I have to find a house after my hol in 3week so depends on house. Not long to go now til I know the gender, feel free.to vote boy or girl hehe :p


----------



## mummy3

Kids do love changing rooms, I find they migrate in the night too but that could be a lots of kids thing. Never quite know who's going to be in what room in the morning:haha: But they're all good sleepers so all good.

MrsK, I have a city select, its my go to stroller if I have to go somewhere requiring a lot of space to keep things, the basket underneath is awesome! Not the easiest to fold or fit in a car but its solid and will last:thumbup: At one point I had 3 kids on it at once (2 in stroller seats, 1 on a buggy board) and it handled that! 

No way 7lb is a true gain in a week:wacko: Got to say though, each scale you use will give different results and there's a few out there that add on a lot. Go by how you feel, how your clothes fit and by your own scale at home so you can monitor gain on the same machine. 

Menelly, what a screw up with the panorama bloods :( The gender scan will be here sooooo fast though:happydance: Interesting to see if your vibes are right for boy.

DrMum, that's a lot of houses!!!

Chrislo, I'm having the same thoughts, having one that looks like a mummy bag means lots of extra use to justify the cost, well that's what to tell hubby ;) :rofl: Curious now to know how many bags you had?? 

Roast chicken sounds soooo good, its finding the energy to cook though!

We'll be having baby in with us at first too (well post NICU), no way would a preemie be left in their own room right away! We have an arms reach co sleeper for the early days:thumbup: Still excited to do the nursery though! Getting it done before getting too far long to have the energy and being on bedrest and of course once babies here the chances of being able to get the time to do it is about 0.

Lilfoosh, that was incredibly kind of you to open your home like that to a family in need:hugs:

What's everyone got on today? I'm braving target while its just baby Alasdhair at home then have to do the grocery shop :argh:


----------



## lsd2721

We'll be doing a nursery, but for the first few months the baby will be in the room with us in a bassinet. We'll be having my husbands family visiting from Australia. So inlaws plus SIL. My mother will also be staying with us so we'll have a few people! LOL :)

I'm not planning on doing much with the nursery. The walls will get painted, but it will be a neutral color. I plan on doing the bumper and all the other stuff in the boy or girl colors. But, I'm not much of a designer, so I can already hear my mom/sister telling me what to put in there! haha


----------



## ladybrown33

Tomorrow is the big day yay!!

Insurance is hell to go through just being pregnant I work for aetna and I have two insurance policies just to cover my prenatal care.

I am not doing a nursery baby will share the bedroom for at least nine months before moving on then we'll think of something


----------



## MrsKChicago

Today is rest day, after doing the midwife, Ikea, and Buy Buy Baby yesterday! 

We're doing the nursery, but he'll room in with us while he's tiny. I want him close, and it's a hassle to get from our bedroom to the nursery at 3am. Once he outgrows the bassinet, he'll move to the nursery. I want it ready nice and early, though. I'll probably have him nap in there, if I can, so the crib is familiar, and I don't want to deal with decorating while we have a baby to take care of. We're kind of halfway there, actually. The nursery is going to be what's currently our barely used dining room (actually mostly storage), and we've always had it in mind as a future nursery. The walls are halfway the color we want - we had some issues under the chair rail so that needs painting. And we've mostly put art in there that would be ok for a baby, and we've picked up some more things since then. So we just need to swap out the furniture, paint the bottom half, and replace the beer poster with some little bird paintings ;)

We're back to crib shopping. DH liked my favorite Ikea crib ok, but he found some others he likes. I think the frontrunner right now is the DaVinci Highland, but I want to see it in person. It just barely squeaks in under my "No way am I paying that much for a piece of furniture we're only using for a few years!" line. We also bought me a new dresser that fits better into our bedroom. My old dresser is only a couple years old and in great shape, so it seems irresponsible to not just give that one to the baby. I HATE that dresser, but I'm looking into painting it or getting some decals or something. I thought I'd finally won the battle to get a Hemnes dresser into the house, even if it wasn't in our room :( But we did get Hemnes bookcases for the office, so I'll take solace in that. First world problems, right?

I got on the scale this morning, and it shows me up about 5lbs. That still seems like a lot to gain in one week. I gained my first 5lbs all in one week, too. I wonder if that's going to be a pattern for me. Gain 5lbs all at once, then hold steady for months, then gain 5lbs all at once again? I wouldn't worry too much about it, but if I gain too much (I think another 30lbs or so?) I won't be able to do a waterbirth. It kind of sucks to watch the weight creep back up after I worked so hard for 2 years to lose weight, but that's just part of being pregnant. A lot of it is boob, too. My bras are all too small again.

Roast chicken does sound good, but who knows if I'd want it if it was in front of me? I wish the meat aversion had faded with the other first trimester symptom!

How's everyone feeling? Who's next to find out the sex? Any private scans coming up? I need to schedule my 20 week scan today if I want to get it on the day I want.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, and I have a question. I asked the midwife about seasickness so I'd have an emergency plan on the cruise. I don't get seasick and I didn't get morning sickness, so I'm sure I'll be fine, but it's my first cruise and I don't want to be in the middle of the sea with no Walgreens and no internet and suddenly feel horrible. She gave me some Diclegis samples. Anyone taken it? I don't expect to need it, but I'd like to have an idea of what side effects to expect if I do take it. Does it make you drowsy or anything?


----------



## NellyLou

I think Mamasmurf and LadyBrown both find out tomorrow maybe? Correct me if I'm wrong. I find out Oct. 2nd, if baby cooperates :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have another scan tomorrow, but unless baby is sitting with his/her legs wide open we aren't going to find out (at least not yet, but I reserve the right to change my mind!).

We had started to get the nursery ready again earlier this year, so this time we aren't planning on doing anything until after 20 weeks. We did buy our first (this) baby thing yesterday, I got 2 muslin blankets in neutral colours. If my appointment goes well tomorrow DH will be buying something this weekend. I think every time we have a good appointment we will buy something small.

DS bunked in our room for a little, the first 4 weeks or so, but then he started sleeping for 8 hour stretches at night so we moved him to his own room. It wasn't consistent at first but by the time he was a 2 months old he slept through 99% of the time. Just a heads up, the first time your baby sleeps through the night is scary as shit! When DH and I woke up and realized we hadn't heard anything from DS for 8 hours I made my DH go check to make sure DS was still breathing. The same thing happened to the other parents we know, so I am pretty sure it normal... :blush:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I haven't heard of it MrsK, what about seasickness bands? They are relatively inexpensive and you don't have to worry about side effects


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> I think Mamasmurf and LadyBrown both find out tomorrow maybe? Correct me if I'm wrong. I find out Oct. 2nd, if baby cooperates :)

I know there's myself and someone else findin out tomorrow but can't remember who other was lol il prob upload all pics to a site n link them because I'm gettin 30+ images :D iv given dd the day off nursery so we can have a nice lie in n not messing around pickin her up then rushing there :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sleeping through at 2 months? That's amazing! How lucky! I bet I'd freak out the first time, too. That's part of why I want him right by the bed - I want to be able to reach out and poke him for reassurance ;)

I'm thinking about ordering sea bands, too. I'd prefer to avoid meds if I can. I thought it was funny that the midwife didn't even mention them. I think the main ingredient in the Diclegis is the same one as the Unisom that isn't diphenhydramine, but there's something else in there, too. Funny, because she said it was expensive to prescribe, but Unisom is over the counter. Hopefully it doesn't end up mattering, I can't imagine I'd suddenly get super sick out of nowhere.

I was going to ask about hot tubs, but I felt like I had so many other questions, I skipped that one. I have an appointment right before we leave, so I'll ask then. I just want to know if I can dangle my feet, I know getting in altogether isn't allowed, and I don't want dirty looks anyway...

Another novel... I guess I'm feeling talkative today!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Very exciting, mummy smurf! Do you have any hunches?


----------



## NellyLou

So true about the sleeping through, although we didn't experience that until 8 months haha. The other thing that scared us for the first month or so was waking up in the middle of the night thinking that the baby was in the bed with us! Really weird, and every other parent I know had the same dream/experience.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> Very exciting, mummy smurf! Do you have any hunches?

Nope non just hopin for a girl although il be happy with either :D most of our family is girls so think I have a great chance there's only my sister who has had a mix of boys and girls. It's crazy really because iv read it's not anything related to a family just which sperm gets through :p


----------



## nicoley

Hey all so great to see all these pregnancies progressing so well..just thought I would let you know I had a d&c on August 6 as I had a blighted ovum..but great news we are given the green light to try again so I'm currently at 5dpo so time will..:)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

nicoley said:


> Hey all so great to see all these pregnancies progressing so well..just thought I would let you know I had a d&c on August 6 as I had a blighted ovum..but great need we are given the green light to try again so I'm currently at 5dpo so time will..:)

Thats great news, good luck :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

nicoley said:


> Hey all so great to see all these pregnancies progressing so well..just thought I would let you know I had a d&c on August 6 as I had a blighted ovum..but great news we are given the green light to try again so I'm currently at 5dpo so time will..:)

I'm so sorry to read this :( Good luck to you! I hope you'll update us when you get your BFP!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

We are definitely doing a nursery, but I am not sure if we will be able to get it done before she comes, since we have a big move right before the holidays. Like most people, she will be sleeping in a basinet in our room until she sleeps through the night. I agree that it is scary the first time you wake up and realize the sun is shining and the baby is still asleep! I did the same thing and made my husband go check on them lol. My girls were also sleeping through the night around 2.5 months old! It was great!

I am excited for the upcoming gender reveals! I have a close friend who is 3 weeks ahead of me and is finding out tomorrow too! Although she is keeping it a secret until Saturday, so the anticipation will be difficult!


----------



## Teilana

We will be doing a nursery. Haven't decided yet if baby will be rooming with us for a bit or starting out straight in their own room. Likely rooming in until they grow out of the bassinet.


----------



## lsd2721

Oh, My, Goodness, I think I just felt the baby move. I just felt a few flutters and I know it's not gas! :) It is different kind of flutter feeling! YAAAY! :) I hope this continues!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Very cool!! I'm still not sure if I'm feeling baby or some strange new digestive thing...


----------



## lsd2721

Haha, MrsK, it probably is some new digestive thing! :) I prefer to think it's the baby saying hello! :)


----------



## nicoley

Hope you guys don't mind I stick around even tho I'm not pregnant anymore so excited to here about all these gender reveal..so exciting!!!


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry, Nicoley! I hope you get your BFP soon! And ofcourse stick around!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

nicoley - I am glad that you have the green light! Fingers crossed that you get a sticky bean right away! 

It's probably baby flutters that you guys are feeling! And it doesn't hurt to think that it is, even if it isn't lol. Once you start feeling the kicks, you will know for sure. My movements are still really inconsistent. I think that I am so distracted that I don't notice them, because they are still so faint. When I actually sit down, or lay down, and think about it, I usually feel something. I also feel like she starts moving when I eat sometimes. I had In-N-Out fries the other day and she went wild!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just felt it again! Every time I feel it I'm more convinced. It's gotta be baby dance parties.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I think you should go with your gut MrsK! He probably is doing some crazy dance moves in there!


----------



## MrsKChicago

If he's this wild at 17 weeks, I'm afraid of what he'll be like as a toddler! I'm told DH was a holy terror (though his mom is prone to hyperbole), and I'm convinced this baby is going to be very much his son:help:


----------



## Bookity

I'm praying one of these miracle babies that sttn so early!!


----------



## ladybrown33

NellyLou said:


> I think Mamasmurf and LadyBrown both find out tomorrow maybe? Correct me if I'm wrong. I find out Oct. 2nd, if baby cooperates :)

That's correct for me 9am tomorrow that is eastern US time


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mines 1pm UK time :p


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just scheduled my anatomy scan for 10/13. She offered to get me in as early as Monday, it took everything I had to be good and schedule it closer to when it's supposed to be done. I'll feel better buying more boy things once I have a second opinion, even though the tech was very confident at the 15 week scan. The little things I've gotten so far aren't a big deal, but we were eying a $60 light fixture yesterday that I decided to wait for...

I was getting ready to scan in my medical authorization for my cruise and I realized the midwife has my due date as 3/5/14, not 3/5/15. So I left a message with them and hopefully I hear back soon. I'm hoping they can mail a replacement, rather than me having to go get it.


----------



## SarahBear

Teilana said:


> We will be doing a nursery. Haven't decided yet if baby will be rooming with us for a bit or starting out straight in their own room. Likely rooming in until they grow out of the bassinet.

One thing to remember about putting them straight into their own room, is that babies have shown to have more irregular breathing and have higher stress levels when they sleep alone. Even when they appear calm, their stress hormones are still elevated. Sleeping in the same room helps them regulate their breathing and therefore lowers the risk of SIDS. People can certainly make their own choices, but I'm just throwing this out there so that if you are considering putting the baby in their own room right away, you might want to do a little more research about it first, in order to make a more informed decision.


----------



## SarahBear

Bookity said:


> I'm praying one of these miracle babies that sttn so early!!

That would be nice. I still nurse my almost 2 year old at night. Last night she also woke up crying and screaming...


----------



## mommasquirrel

We are planning on side carring the crib to our bed. No nursery is planned. 
I use seabands and it helps a ton. I also suck on preggie pops to help the nausea.


----------



## mummy3

I thought early STTN babies were a myth:haha: Mine sleep pretty good now but earliest STTN was at about a year.

SO exciting all the scans coming up:happydance:

Yay for baby moves!!! I'm starting to really freak out, not feeling my little one for a few days now and it was regular and strong! Weekly scan is Friday so at least not too much wait! Likely she's kicking against my spine, the bump has gone away again! 

Went to a different target for mat clothes and there's a good selection, although they seem to be measuring on the big side, anyone else finding that? Then went to carters and wasn't able to resist getting some outfits:blush:


----------



## mummy3

Nicoley, that's brilliant news, baby dust to you:dust:


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies, just got back from a weekend away... 

I flew back, and though i declined the X-ray machine at the airport in favor of a hand-pat down, I started getting a little paranoid about the pressure changes from ascending and descending. Im sure theres probably nothing to worry about tho... 

Im jealous of everyone that already knows gender.. im waiting under the anatomy scan at 20 weeks, so I still have over a month to go. Thinking of keeping gender a secret tho until the baby shower, when I'll do a gender reveal

AND.... Im an orange today!!!! woo hooooo :happydance:


----------



## SarahBear

My older one was basically potty trained at 18 months but went back to diaper dependence when she hit a developmental leap that coincided with a month long vacation starting at 20 months old. Now at just short of 23 months, we are getting back on track with pottying. I think this means there's a good chance I won't need to have two in diapers when the baby comes. Woohoo!

Slightly off topic, but it's relevant to when the new baby comes!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, SarahBear! I hope you don't get too spoiled by the diaper break ;)


----------



## SarahBear

Well diapering a newborn is nothing like diapering a toddler, so I think I've already gotten "spoiled" on my break from newborn level diapering! Newborns can pee every 5-15 minutes during some parts of the day... It's crazy. Then there's the poop. Don't be shocked if you realize your precious bundle is shooting a stream of yellow liquid poop with small white chunks... Oh, the newborn days! Actually the fully liquid poop isn't as bad as when it gets mushy and smooshes into every crevice. Yuck! At least when Violet went back to using her diapers, she still continued to poop in the potty with only an occasional exception.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh geez... Maybe I'll just send this one back for a refund 

I think he just kicked me while I was typing that. I guess he doesn't appreciate my idle threats.


----------



## Loozle

Newborn poop actually doesn't bother me. The worst is when they start weaning.. We did baby led weaning with ds2 and my gosh, the nappies were gross lol. Fortunately, he potty trained himself pretty much at 19/20 months so the most I have to do now is wipe his bottom after he's been on the potty!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

This might sound silly, but have any of your stopped & thought... HOLY SHIT, I have a mini human growing inside me? It hit me yesterday. Even though I already have a son & have already been through this... it's still mind blowing. I was watching fetal development videos on YouTube & it's just.... seriously, MIND BLOWING how life is created! Sorry if that was too deep! Hahah :)


----------



## Missbx

Can people please have a look at my scan picture and guess if its a boy or girl I have my scan in 3 weeks 1 day :) 

My thread link 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2223201-12-week-scan-gender-guesses-please.html


----------



## bucherwurm

Just under 2 weeks until my first ultrasound. We are hoping to find out what it may be, as long as baby co-operates. We are planning on telling people (family) at Thanksgiving. I'm not advertising it, but I am planning on registering for things, so if people look, they will probably find out.

We will be doing a nursery, even though I am planning on having baby sleep in our room for a bit, and probably keep them close around the house for a while as well. It's an excuse to get another room in our house done (we have an old house that needs some work, like insulation and new drywall), and it will be cute. It will be their future big boy/girl room, too, so it will always be "theirs". Plus, I'm a decorator, so I can't lose an opportunity to decorate a cute baby room!


----------



## chrislo4

Had my MW app today. Heard my LOs heartbeat. Still one of the most beautiful sounds ever. Annnnnd, ive lost a little weight which im pleased about. Good luck to those having scans today. 



Bookity said:


> I'm praying one of these miracle babies that sttn so early!!

They exist!!! My little lady started sleeping through at 3.5 months. She's a wonderful sleeper & im truly truly grateful for this. Even when teething she didn't wake. Hope her brother or sister follows suit!! 



Missbx said:


> Can people please have a look at my scan picture and guess if its a boy or girl I have my scan in 3 weeks 1 day :)
> 
> My thread link
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2223201-12-week-scan-gender-guesses-please.html

I'm going to say boy but the scan isn't too clear .... and im not an expert haha x


----------



## chrislo4

Oh wow, just noticed a June group!! Eeek


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi ladies. This is my first post in ages. I'm currently 14 weeks pregnant!! I'm over the moon but I'm also battling anxiety issues. I was terrified things wouldn't go well at my 12 week scan but it was amazing and now, with the gap between appointments I'm terrified baby isn't ok. 

Please tell me I'm not crazy here :/


----------



## lsd2721

Bumpwishes, you are not crazy. When I come back from a doctors visit I'm on a high for a week because of the ultrasound or hearing the heartbeat. Then after that I'm constantly worried! My husband has to stop me from calling the doctor and demanding to hear or see my baby! ;-) I am ready to feel the baby move so I know they are ok in there! I know it's tough but stay positive! Unless you are experiencing things that are signs of a miscarriage you are fine! We'll be worried from now on until our children are adults themselves. So this is just the beginning I'm sure!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sn0wbunnie, I know just what you mean! It's crazy, isn't it? A whole little person, inside me? Whose crazy idea was that??

Bucherwurm, I'm looking forward to seeing what a decorator comes up with for a nursery! Ours is going to be such a hodgepodge, but it'll be a happy hodgepodge!

I saw the June group yesterday, it's crazy! June already??

Bumpwishes, I always get scared between appointments. I have to remind myself that statistically, the odds of anything going wrong at this point are so low, things will almost definitely be just fine. I'm 17 weeks today and I'm only just starting to calm down about things being ok. Or maybe I'm just still in my post-appointment grace period. We'll both feel better when we feel lots of movement, I bet.


----------



## ladybrown33

Hello everyone anatomy scan is complete and baby is perfectly normal and weighs five ounces, oh and it's a boy!!!! I'm so excited I cannot wait to meet him....


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay! Welcome to Team Blue! Do you have any name ideas?


----------



## bumpwishes

Thanks ladies! It's really nice to hear from others experiencing it too. I booked an extra appointment today but the midwife didn't ease my fears much, mostly I was hoping she would try find a HB. 

I have a paid for reassurance scan Sunday evening and I hope that helps. I'd love to be able to feel baby already, when that moments comes hopefully I'll worry less. 


Congrats on the scan and baby boy. Lovely news!!


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats on your little boy ladybrown. Glad the scan went perfectly! 

Welcome bumpwishes! 1000% not crazy!! Anxiety is never far away even if you don't want it to be. I heard LOs heartbeat today & the random movements from him/her will keep me reassured until our next scan.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

bumpwishes, definitely normal! I was nervous before my appointment today and I just had one last week... :dohh:

Congrats ladybrown!

I saw a post from someone with a June due date the other day! Exciting!

We had a good appointment today. Cervix is still super long. The docs had a good look at my chart/history this week and said it isn't possible to determine what exactly happened, but there was indication of infection in not only the placenta & membranes but also in the uterine tissue (I was asymptomatic), so in addition to the weekly monitoring I will also be taking antibiotics. So far all my cultures and blood work came back negative though! And they don't seem to think it is incompetent cervix :dance:


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> Yay! Welcome to Team Blue! Do you have any name ideas?

I like Stephen because my name is Stephanie but OH would like his name to be Justice mom says name him King and that's all we have for now


----------



## bumpwishes

chrislo4 said:


> Congrats on your little boy ladybrown. Glad the scan went perfectly!
> 
> Welcome bumpwishes! 1000% not crazy!! Anxiety is never far away even if you don't want it to be. I heard LOs heartbeat today & the random movements from him/her will keep me reassured until our next scan.

You are all making me feel better thank you and thank you for the welcome. It's lovely to be a part of the march babies thread How lovely for you chrislo4, I bet it was wonderful to hear :).


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm also team blue :D was very suprised but happy means il have one of each :D


----------



## cmr01

Definitely gwtting my energy back now that im in second tri. I woke up took son to school and proceeded to scrub down my kitchen and living room. Ahh cleanliness...now to tackle mg bedroom.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

https://s30.photobucket.com/user/sarah18056/library/baby number2 boy 

a link to the pics :D


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats mummy_smurf!! Lovely pics. Definitely a boy there haha


----------



## ladybrown33

mummy_smurf2b said:


> https://s30.photobucket.com/user/sarah18056/library/baby number2 boy
> 
> a link to the pics :D

Congratulations!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

congrats mummy_smurf! I think boys are outnumbering girls for now

ETA: on the front page:

Boys- 6
Girls- 4
Yellow- 8!


----------



## lsd2721

Congrats Mummysurf! :) There are quite a few boys out there!

Now, I am going to be finding out the gender of our lo! I know I have a yellow logo, but I just thought it was cute! :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lsd2721 said:


> Congrats Mummysurf! :) There are quite a few boys out there!
> 
> Now, I am going to be finding out the gender of our lo! I know I have a yellow logo, but I just thought it was cute! :)

Wen do you plan to find out?


----------



## lsd2721

mummy_smurf2b said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mummysurf! :) There are quite a few boys out there!
> 
> Now, I am going to be finding out the gender of our lo! I know I have a yellow logo, but I just thought it was cute! :)
> 
> Wen do you plan to find out?Click to expand...

We won't be finding out til Nov 7th. SO FAR AWAY! lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Gosh that is a long time off have u any ideas what it might be?


----------



## lsd2721

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Gosh that is a long time off have u any ideas what it might be?

Well, I had dream very early on that it was a girl but my entire family seems to think it's a boy! I'm not entirely sure! I'm just wanting a happy healthy baby! :)


----------



## Loozle

Congratulations to ladybrown and mummy_smurf on team blue! :blue:

Welcome bumpwishes! I still get anxious between appointments. My next appointment is my 20 week scan on 14th October and then I don't see anyone until early December! It's such a big gap between appointments at this stage unless it's your first pregnancy. 

Today is my ds1's 9th birthday! He's had a lovely day and is excited about his surprise day out on Saturday - we're taking him to the Harry Potter studio tour :happydance: We aren't going to tell him where we're going, we'll just wait and see when he figures it out!

I've also just noticed a weird pink rash on my bump. Has anyone else had anything like this? I'm a bit confused by it to be honest, as it's not itchy and I haven't been unwell.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lsd2721 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Gosh that is a long time off have u any ideas what it might be?
> 
> Well, I had dream very early on that it was a girl but my entire family seems to think it's a boy! I'm not entirely sure! I'm just wanting a happy healthy baby! :)Click to expand...

i am living proof dreams are true :D i dreamed i was having a boy about month and half ago and i am having a boy


----------



## lsd2721

mummy_smurf2b said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Gosh that is a long time off have u any ideas what it might be?
> 
> Well, I had dream very early on that it was a girl but my entire family seems to think it's a boy! I'm not entirely sure! I'm just wanting a happy healthy baby! :)Click to expand...
> 
> i am living proof dreams are true :D i dreamed i was having a boy about month and half ago and i am having a boyClick to expand...

Did you?! Well, maybe I am having a girl! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Don't get too excited! All my dreams were girl dreams ;)


----------



## missfrick

Anyone else 16-18ish weeks and not feeling movement? I am 17 weeks tomorrow, and feel nothing... I thought maybe I felt 2 pokes this whole time, but I've been really gassy so I have no clue... also my skin feels "crawly" but I think it's my clothes, not the baby... I have a scan on October 10th, but wish it was sooner... I'm also having a LOT of round ligament pain, including just about every time I stand up or pass gas. And I officially cannot lie on my stomach on ANY surface, it feels like there is a dodgeball in there - last night was the first night every time I woke up I was on my side, not my stomach!


----------



## missfrick

Congrats ladies on team blue, wow I wonder why so many boys? LOL we need more girl power haha!


----------



## SarahBear

Loozle said:


> Newborn poop actually doesn't bother me. The worst is when they start weaning.. We did baby led weaning with ds2 and my gosh, the nappies were gross lol. Fortunately, he potty trained himself pretty much at 19/20 months so the most I have to do now is wipe his bottom after he's been on the potty!

Yeah, that is worse!


----------



## SarahBear

It's interesting to her people talk about hearing the heartbeat as being so reassuring and exciting. By the time I heard it with Violet, my belly was big and she had been moving plenty by then. As a result, I really didn't care that much about the heartbeat! Plan to not use a doppler with this one as well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I only use the doppler at the midwife's, so once a month. I'm just not relaxed enough to not get that reassurance, before he's big enough to reassure me himself. I wonder how I'd have coped 100 years ago...


----------



## chrislo4

I also only use a doppler at midwife appointments. I didn't buy one when pregnant with my daughter and also will not have one for this LO. It was reassuring for me to hear the heartbeat yesterday as for 2 days he/she had been 'quiet'. Nice to hear him/her moving around in there also. 



missfrick said:


> Anyone else 16-18ish weeks and not feeling movement? I am 17 weeks tomorrow, and feel nothing... I thought maybe I felt 2 pokes this whole time, but I've been really gassy so I have no clue... also my skin feels "crawly" but I think it's my clothes, not the baby... I have a scan on October 10th, but wish it was sooner... I'm also having a LOT of round ligament pain, including just about every time I stand up or pass gas. And I officially cannot lie on my stomach on ANY surface, it feels like there is a dodgeball in there - last night was the first night every time I woke up I was on my side, not my stomach!

Baby is still small and the position of the baby & placenta can affect feeling movement. I did feel my first early and again with this LO but I had friends who didn't feel baby move until after 20 weeks. Your scan will be here before you know it!


----------



## Missbx

missfrick said:


> Anyone else 16-18ish weeks and not feeling movement? I am 17 weeks tomorrow, and feel nothing... I thought maybe I felt 2 pokes this whole time, but I've been really gassy so I have no clue... also my skin feels "crawly" but I think it's my clothes, not the baby... I have a scan on October 10th, but wish it was sooner... I'm also having a LOT of round ligament pain, including just about every time I stand up or pass gas. And I officially cannot lie on my stomach on ANY surface, it feels like there is a dodgeball in there - last night was the first night every time I woke up I was on my side, not my stomach!

I'm 17 weeks and haven't felt anything :( x


----------



## hanni

Missbx said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else 16-18ish weeks and not feeling movement? I am 17 weeks tomorrow, and feel nothing... I thought maybe I felt 2 pokes this whole time, but I've been really gassy so I have no clue... also my skin feels "crawly" but I think it's my clothes, not the baby... I have a scan on October 10th, but wish it was sooner... I'm also having a LOT of round ligament pain, including just about every time I stand up or pass gas. And I officially cannot lie on my stomach on ANY surface, it feels like there is a dodgeball in there - last night was the first night every time I woke up I was on my side, not my stomach!
> 
> I'm 17 weeks and haven't felt anything :( xClick to expand...

I'm 18 weeks today and only started feeling definite movements when I've been lying down for a while over the past few days. I asked the sonographer at my last ultrasound and she said they don't expect anything until 20 weeks. Don't worry! I'm sure you'll feel them soon. 

As for dopplers, I used one early on but haven't for a while now. I don't feel I need to anymore now I feel movement and have a belly!


----------



## hanni

Ahhh my ticker has moved into the 5th month today!!! Time is flying! I bet it drags from now.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It usually takes longer to recognize movements with your first, and as Chrislo said the position of the baby (and placenta and uterus) can make movements difficult, if not impossible to feel. 

I am glad you ladies are comfortable not using or infrequently using a doppler &/or ultrasounds. :flower: Now from a different perspective, I still use my doppler at home about once a week (if I feel the need), on top of getting scanned weekly and I don't feel bad or guilty about it at all, nor do I think it is doing any harm to my baby. I wish I could go through my pregnancy believing everything is going to be ok, but I still don't truly and entirely believe I will be leaving the hospital with my baby. Everyone is different, has different experiences and has different needs. In order to make it through this pregnancy with my sanity and my family intact, I will do whatever I need to and I'm sure every mother feels the same way.


----------



## NellyLou

Congratulations to ladybrown and mummy_smurf on team blue! 

Lilfooshfoosh, this is true. It's easy to say that you won't use a Doppler when you haven't had negative experiences in the past. I know how worried I always am about the baby now... I can't imagine the worry if I had had your experience. Hugs to you!

I am 17 weeks and just started feeling more movement a couple of days ago. I felt it regularly from 14 weeks so thought I would feel it earlier with this one. As everyone else, said it's dependent on the baby's positing and placenta's position. If the baby is facing the placenta kicking and punching that, you aren't likely to feel much. And if the placenta is in front, you will feel less apparently. 

Speaking of movement, I had an awful dream last night that this baby was trying to escape and you could see the whole arms reaching out and stretching out my skin. It was awful lol.


----------



## bucherwurm

I am also 17 weeks and haven't felt anything. I'm telling myself baby is just laid back, lol. But my mom said she didn't feel anything with my brother (her first baby) until around 20 weeks I think. It's kind of disappointing when others can feel it but you can't, but it will happen.
I can still lay on my front, though. I have some extra padding, so I don't know if that makes a difference. I'm taking advantage of it while I still can. I'm sure one of these days it will just happen and I can't any more.


----------



## missfrick

Thanks ladies! Last night me, DF, and a friend all went out for poutine at midnight... Alas, I think Squiggles likes poutine, because I felt three definite jabs on my right side. Nothing since then, but I'm on could 9 and just so elated! 2 weeks to anomaly scan, can't wait!


----------



## missfrick

NellyLou said:


> Speaking of movement, I had an awful dream last night that this baby was trying to escape and you could see the whole arms reaching out and stretching out my skin. It was awful lol.

I had this exact dream 3 nights ago that I could see the hands and feet stretching my skin!


----------



## NellyLou

Creepy isn't it (about the dream)!? I'm so glad you finally felt the jabs...

And now I want poutine! Specifically from the poutinerie in Barrhaven!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh man! With DS I *had* to have poutine anytime we were at a place that had it on the menu, he was a poutine fiend. This time I have avoided it so far, but I have a feeling that won't last much longer


----------



## chimama

Had anatomy scan today. Baby is perfectly healthy and doing great. And we are having........ A *BOY*!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NellyLou

Another boy! Congrats!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

chimama said:


> Had anatomy scan today. Baby is perfectly healthy and doing great. And we are having........ A *BOY*!

Lol defo getting lots of boys in this thread :D 

Congrats hope your happy with it


----------



## chimama

We had prayed to have a boy so absolutely happy!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's great news then :D :baby:


----------



## ladybrown33

chimama said:


> Had anatomy scan today. Baby is perfectly healthy and doing great. And we are having........ A *BOY*!

Congratulations and welcome to *team blue*!!!!


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats on your blue bump chimama!


----------



## hanni

chimama said:


> Had anatomy scan today. Baby is perfectly healthy and doing great. And we are having........ A *BOY*!

Congratulations! Welcome to team blue &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## lolly25

Hi all just popping by to thank you for all your kind words when I had mc in July as I was part of the group x I would like to say that after my mc I didn't get a period but I got a BFP so I'm now due in May, I'm currently 6w5d and saw little bean with a strong heartbeat yesterday   xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

What wonderful news, Lolly! I'm so glad! Thank you for updating us :)

Welcome to Team Blue, Chimama! There must have been something in the water in June...

LilFooshFoosh, if I were in your shoes, I'd probably be on the doppler every single day until DH finally got frustrated and confiscated it! 

Mmm, poutine. I was on the bus yesterday and we went past a poutine restaurant! I need to do more research, it's hard to find good poutine in Chicago. They always try to fancy it up. I don't want your classy shit, I just want fries and cheese curds and gravy like God intended!


----------



## chimama

lolly25 - glad you have your rainbow baby!


----------



## ladybrown33

lolly25 said:


> Hi all just popping by to thank you for all your kind words when I had mc in July as I was part of the group x I would like to say that after my mc I didn't get a period but I got a BFP so I'm now due in May, I'm currently 6w5d and saw little bean with a strong heartbeat yesterday   xx

Congratulations!!!


----------



## chrislo4

lolly25 said:


> Hi all just popping by to thank you for all your kind words when I had mc in July as I was part of the group x I would like to say that after my mc I didn't get a period but I got a BFP so I'm now due in May, I'm currently 6w5d and saw little bean with a strong heartbeat yesterday   xx

Ahh this has totally cheered me up! (have a raging cold and am sooo miserable!) Huge congrats hun x


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats Lolly! That is wonderful news!!!!




MrsKChicago said:


> I don't want your classy shit, I just want fries and cheese curds and gravy like God intended!

This might be my favorite quote! So true!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I looked up the place we passed. See what they're doing to poutine here? What the hell is this?? https://chicago.eater.com/2014/4/3/...nes-on-the-big-cheese-poutinerie-menu-opening


----------



## HopefulInNL

Hi Ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted! Congrats to all that found out gender! I'm getting a little jealous seeing all these early gender scans! Mine is scheduled for Nov. 3rd...seems so far from now! Although, I do go in next Wednesday for an ultrasound to measure my cervix...hoping maybe we will get an early peek at gender. Not sure if they do that or not.

Also, anyone else having a hard time finding child care? I can't even believe how many places I've contacted that are full until July or August! (I'm planning to go back to work sometime in May) Geesh!

Hope everyone is feeling great! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope they take a peek for you, Hopeful! It probably just depends on the office. If you haven't already, take a look online at what to look for in a gender ultrasound in case they'll let you take a peek but can't or won't interpret it for you.


----------



## MrsKChicago

So, here's my eye rolling complaint for the day. When DH does laundry, he does giant loads. It's like he never recovered emotionally from paying per load  It drives me crazy, and it's even worse now because it's harder to get the loads up and down the stairs. He asked me to bring up the load in the dryer, and put the load in the washer into the dryer while he's at work. I emailed back to suggest that I'll be better able to help him with laundry if he does smaller loads (even suggested a certain laundry basket for size reference) and his suggestion is to make multiple trips. Screw you dude  Carrying laundry up and down the stairs TWICE is not going to make things easier! Especially as I get bigger and bigger...


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> I looked up the place we passed. See what they're doing to poutine here? What the hell is this?? https://chicago.eater.com/2014/4/3/...nes-on-the-big-cheese-poutinerie-menu-opening

WOW! So many different choices! Sometimes the fancy poutines are good, but most of the time, you just need fries, curds and gravy. There is nothing more disappointing than ordering a poutine and then it comes out with grated cheese instead of curds! I would be interested in trying that dessert poutine though!


----------



## DrMum

Congrats to the new team blue members! And congrats lolly, that's such great news. I will have everything crossed for you!!

Lilfoosh I hear you 100%. Part of me struggles to believe that this pregnancy will end with a live baby in my arms, while the other part says "come on, of course it will be ok this time". It's hard, there is no doubt. :hugs: I guess you are also coming up to the point where your pregnancy was cut short previously and I wish you all the strength in the world to get through it. I am dreading that point, but my OB has already said I will be in hospital for my own peace of mind rather than a medical necessity during that 33-34 week window. We can do it!! :hugs:

And now of course I want poutine for lunch!! That healthy salad sandwich has zero appeal now I've read this...! 

And on a lighter subject, anyone thinking about Christmas already? I'm feeling very Christmassy today for some reason and starting to think about having my inlaws and what to do to make it special for them!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Some of them might be interesting, but I wonder how good the traditional poutine is if they're focused on the 29 different varieties, you know? 

Thankfully, we can get good cheese curds here because we're so close to Wisconsin, so that doesn't tend to be a problem. I usually just see weird additions, like meat. We had a poutine in Boston last year that had bacon in it, and a fried egg on top. Crazy...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I broached the subject of hosting Christmas, but DH didn't want to talk about it this early. If I'm gonna host a holiday while pregnant, I want to know about it nice and early! We usually host Easter, but I don't think that's happening this year! Easter has always been a bad holiday for me to host (I worked in taxes the last three years), but I'm the youngest, so I got last pick on holidays.


----------



## SarahBear

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Oh man! With DS I *had* to have poutine anytime we were at a place that had it on the menu, he was a poutine fiend. This time I have avoided it so far, but I have a feeling that won't last much longer

Are you in Canada? We visited BC 4 years ago and when I suggested trying poutine, he wanted to wait until we traveled to the east coast. So we went to Ontario, Quebec, and New Brunswick this past summer and finally tried it! Tried it in Montreal first and then had it in Quebec City as well. We had Rabbit poutine at Le Lapin Sauté in Quebec City. It was sooo good! I believe we only had it 3 times on our trip.


----------



## SarahBear

NellyLou said:


> Congrats Lolly! That is wonderful news!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I don't want your classy shit, I just want fries and cheese curds and gravy like God intended!
> 
> This might be my favorite quote! So true!Click to expand...

Haha, I liked my fancy rabbit poutine! The other time I had it, it was pretty basic, but with bacon added. Mmmm


----------



## SarahBear

MrsKChicago said:


> I broached the subject of hosting Christmas, but DH didn't want to talk about it this early. If I'm gonna host a holiday while pregnant, I want to know about it nice and early! We usually host Easter, but I don't think that's happening this year! Easter has always been a bad holiday for me to host (I worked in taxes the last three years), but I'm the youngest, so I got last pick on holidays.

Better to host it pregnant than with a baby! I'm thinking about hosting Thanksgiving next year. This year will be my niece's first holiday season, so I don't want to interfere with that.


----------



## lsd2721

Lolly, so good to hear that you got your rainbow baby and so soon! 

I have never head of this poutine but now very interested in trying it! Sounds delicious!

Speaking of dreams, I dreamed last night that my husband didn't love me anymore and decided to leave. I woke up with these intense sad feelings and actual tears in my eyes. I immediately hugged my husband when I realized it was just a dream. So weird!

Hopeful, I'm not getting my gender scan until Nov 7th. Would have been the 5th but my mother wants to come, so had to make it a Friday for her.


----------



## NellyLou

Where are you from, Sarahbear? I am in Ottawa now, but originally from northern New Brunswick where poutine is very popular! Northern NB and Quebec are where I've had the best 'real' poutines :)

We don't really host anyone for Xmas because we don't have any family in the same city. My parents take turns visiting me and my brother for Xmas though, and this year is our turn. I don't really consider it hosting though because my parents help out so much.


----------



## MrsKChicago

SarahBear said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I broached the subject of hosting Christmas, but DH didn't want to talk about it this early. If I'm gonna host a holiday while pregnant, I want to know about it nice and early! We usually host Easter, but I don't think that's happening this year! Easter has always been a bad holiday for me to host (I worked in taxes the last three years), but I'm the youngest, so I got last pick on holidays.
> 
> Better to host it pregnant than with a baby! I'm thinking about hosting Thanksgiving next year. This year will be my niece's first holiday season, so I don't want to interfere with that.Click to expand...

I agree! My brother and SIL hosted Christmas 10 days after my preemie nephew came home from the hospital. It was a low key Christmas (just mom, me and DH), and they did a pre-made meal, but I still think they're nuts. They felt like it was easier than getting the baby all wrapped up and going out.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Lolly!!

Congrats Chimama! 

Thanks DrMum, I'm glad your doctors are tailoring your care to you! It is a relief to be at the clinic I'm at now. It's the Mount Sinai Special Pregnancy Program, Fetal Care unit, they are absolutely amazing. It has put my mind at ease but I don't think I will fully relax at all. :hugs:

Sarahbear, I'm in Toronto... there are poutine places everywhere! lol It might actually be worse in Ottawa and Montreal though and by "worse" I of course mean supremely occupied by delicious poutineries! 

I love the original recipe for sure, but for me it is the gravy that is the most important part. I've never had poutine with shredded cheese though and I find the fries don't really matter that much.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I am seriously close to abandoning my to do list and getting on a bus and going out in search of poutine right now.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lolly25 said:


> Hi all just popping by to thank you for all your kind words when I had mc in July as I was part of the group x I would like to say that after my mc I didn't get a period but I got a BFP so I'm now due in May, I'm currently 6w5d and saw little bean with a strong heartbeat yesterday   xx

Congrats :D that's great news


----------



## NellyLou

Lol, here in Ottawa, I find the best poutine places are the ones in the little trailer things in the Canadian Tire parking lots! And yes, the gravy is definitely important!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I may be coming to visit you, NellyLou... ;)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Nelly, those poutine trucks are awesome! I know what I'm having for dinner


----------



## NellyLou

Anyone is welcome here!

Speaking of poutine, what a coincidence! I just logged onto F B, and the first thing in my news feed was "PoutineFest 2014 - October 24th-26th"!!! Best part is that my bday is the 23rd. I am not missing this!


----------



## SarahBear

NellyLou said:


> Where are you from, Sarahbear? I am in Ottawa now, but originally from northern New Brunswick where poutine is very popular! Northern NB and Quebec are where I've had the best 'real' poutines :)
> 
> We don't really host anyone for Xmas because we don't have any family in the same city. My parents take turns visiting me and my brother for Xmas though, and this year is our turn. I don't really consider it hosting though because my parents help out so much.

I'm in Oregon. I've only been to Canada a few times, but two of those times were month long trips. There is no Poutine here.

Edit: The last month long trip wasn't just for Canada, but we were there for weeks. The other weeks were spent in New England.


----------



## chrislo4

What is poutine?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's fries topped with cheese curds and gravy. Soooooo good.


----------



## cmr01

lolly25 said:


> Hi all just popping by to thank you for all your kind words when I had mc in July as I was part of the group x I would like to say that after my mc I didn't get a period but I got a BFP so I'm now due in May, I'm currently 6w5d and saw little bean with a strong heartbeat yesterday   xx

Oh congratulations im so glad to hear this!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My $5 Walmart baby box is here. It has a Nuk pacifier, samples of All Free and Clear detergent and dryer sheets, 2 disposable Lansinoh nursing pads, a breastmilk storage bag, and a Pampers diaper clutch with a diaper (so tiny!) and a pack of wipes. Unfortunately, the wipes package was open a bit so they're drying out. I'll have to see if they're still wet enough at cruise time, maybe. The clutch itself seems handy, it has a wrist strap that unsnaps, so I could hook it onto a carrier or something for short trips.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1290.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cmr01

Oh I wanna go check my mail now. So excited!


----------



## hanni

I've got two words for all UK ladies (don't laugh). .. 

Belvia bras &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Oh the comfort.


----------



## SarahBear

I feel like I'm starting to get a bit of a belly.


----------



## missfrick

SarahBear said:


> I feel like I'm starting to get a bit of a belly.

Oooo that's fun! I definitely was showing by 12ish weeks, and now at 17 I have definitely popped! It's so fun and scary how our body changes to accommodate a baby


----------



## Teilana

I had a customer at work today comment how she could tell I was preggo when I helped her carry her drinks and popcorn to her theatre.


----------



## chrislo4

MrsKChicago said:


> It's fries topped with cheese curds and gravy. Soooooo good.

Sounds abit tasty!! 



hanni said:


> I've got two words for all UK ladies (don't laugh). ..
> 
> Belvia bras &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Oh the comfort.

I am at the stage where I need to buy some comfortable (& bigger) bras so thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## curlykate

Okay, now I NEED to have poutine for lunch! I've been good so far, and only had it a couple of times, but OH isn't here, and he's usually my voice of reason. He usually talks me out of it, by reminding me how crappy I'll feel after eating it. He's not here, so I'm just going to have to take a trip to the chip truck!!
I find the fries definitely do matter...they have to be fried just perfectly, and can't be the kind that still have skins on. Then top that with cheese curds (NEVER shredded!) and good gravy. If just one of those ingredients are off, it's just not good. And none of that fancy crap on my poutine. Yuck.
I didn't realize how many Canadians were in this thread, until poutine was discussed! I know not everyone who eats poutine is Canadian, but the majority of us are!


----------



## SarahBear

Darn all you with your poutine! Now I want some and there's none to be found around here :(


----------



## cmr01

Yeah never knew what poutine was until now. It actually sounded very dirty at first but my mind tuns to the wild side. Lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I almost didn't stop at the thrift store on my way home, because I've been striking out there lately. I'm glad I stopped! I got a cozy maternity sweater, a hypnobirthing book (might be too hippie dippy for me, but can't hurt to check it out), and 7 onesies, mostly newborn size, for just under $14! I decided it made no sense to pay more than a buck or so for newborn stuff since it might not even fit him.


----------



## ladybrown33

So now that I know I'm expecting a boy I couldn't resist shopping!!! I bought some t shirts socks and towels.... I had to stop don't buy everything in one place but the deals were great


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ladybrown33 said:


> So now that I know I'm expecting a boy I couldn't resist shopping!!! I bought some t shirts socks and towels.... I had to stop don't buy everything in one place but the deals were great

I'm looking forward to a day out shopping so exciting :D sounds like you had fun :p


----------



## missfrick

Dragged DF into a baby boutique for the first time today, and he got in to looking at strollers (one thing we will probably need to buy for ourselves). The boutique was nice, but expensive, I think next time I'll take him to Babys R Us for a more easily hands-on experience for him.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Pram is the one thing I don't have to buy :D my sister promised to give me £40 towards one and I managed to convince her to sell me her quinny Buzz so the only thing I have to buy is the car seat. Such a big relief as it means the money I saved for pram now gets me a baby shopping spree :D


----------



## ladybrown33

mummy_smurf2b said:


> ladybrown33 said:
> 
> 
> So now that I know I'm expecting a boy I couldn't resist shopping!!! I bought some t shirts socks and towels.... I had to stop don't buy everything in one place but the deals were great
> 
> I'm looking forward to a day out shopping so exciting :D sounds like you had fun :pClick to expand...

Yes I love shopping and there are so many things to choose from I am starting from scratch as this is my first child so I need some of everything


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I've been getting the most awful cramps in my calves the past few days, it's agony to walk :(


----------



## Foxycleopatra

We had our gender scan yesterday at 16+3 and we are officially... TEAM PINK!!

That makes girl number 3 for us. 

Grr it won't lw me upload a scan pic!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on finding out genders, ladies! It made it so much more real for me.

I don't have any of my books handy to doublecheck, but I think potassium and magnesium are good for leg cramps.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Foxycleopatra said:


> We had our gender scan yesterday at 16+3 and we are officially... TEAM PINK!!
> 
> That makes girl number 3 for us.
> 
> Grr it won't lw me upload a scan pic!!

Congrats on team pink :p we need more girls in the thread hehe


----------



## DrMum

Congrats foxy! I was starting to think we were heading for a 90:10 split on the boy:girl front! 

I did some shopping today for two different baby showers tomorrow! Something in the water 40 or so weeks ago (? Christmas cheer haha)


----------



## DrMum

cmr01 said:


> Yeah never knew what poutine was until now. It actually sounded very dirty at first but my mind tuns to the wild side. Lol

:rofl:


----------



## ladybrown33

Foxycleopatra said:


> We had our gender scan yesterday at 16+3 and we are officially... TEAM PINK!!
> 
> That makes girl number 3 for us.
> 
> Grr it won't lw me upload a scan pic!!

Congratulations


----------



## missfrick

Foxy: Congrats on team pink!

AFM: Today was a total DTD fail! Everything was fine until I had to stop for a drink of water. DF used some lube, and pulled out the "tingling" one, which, even though I've used it before, I didn't know if it was safe for pregnancy. So I got worried and hormones took over and I cried and sobbed...needless to say it didn't end well... Not to mention, it seemed to burn - I guess it's the extra blood and sensitivity that comes with pregnancy? Thank goodness he's really understanding, but I feel pretty bad. :dohh:


----------



## Loozle

Welcome to team pink foxy! :happydance: 

We went out for the day to the Harry Potter studio tour yesterday for ds1's birthday. Was a fab day but we were out of the house from 7.45am until 7pm and I was absolutely shattered. So I went to bed early and as soon as I did, baby started doing crazy dance moves or something in there lol. I'm quite sure that I actually saw my belly move aswell but I'm sure it's too early for that?? Anyway I went to sleep quite early but was then woken up several times by both boys as they're poorly now! Both of them have colds and high temperatures and ds1 was sick in the night. I think we'll be having a lazy day today!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Our toddler has been waking up multiple times in the night for about a month now, and won't settle without being cuddled back to sleep so I am quite exhausted. But I keep telling myself one day she'll be all grown up and I'll miss those cuddles, so I'm trying not to get annoyed at it all, but it's hard when you're sleep deprived.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I survived the 5k! God am I exhausted! I'm glad I did it, though. And my time wasn't actually too far off from last year. Maybe an extra ten minutes or so? I was being a little goofy towards the end, but once you factor in the walk to get coffee and get back to the car afterwards, this is basically how I feel ;)

DH wants to run next year, so I think I'll see if my SIL and nephew want to come and walk. Even if I were remotely interested in running (and I'm not), it would be too hard to do with a 6 month old.
 



Attached Files:







5k.jpg
File size: 110.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## molly86

MrsKChicago said:


> I survived the 5k! God am I exhausted! I'm glad I did it, though. And my time wasn't actually too far off from last year. Maybe an extra ten minutes or so? I was being a little goofy towards the end, but once you factor in the walk to get coffee and get back to the car afterwards, this is basically how I feel ;)
> 
> DH wants to run next year, so I think I'll see if my SIL and nephew want to come and walk. Even if I were remotely interested in running (and I'm not), it would be too hard to do with a 6 month old.

Well done you!


----------



## mummy3

12+ pages in 3 days:wacko:

Congrats on the rainbow baby:cloud9:

You are very brave MrsK lol, now after all the exercise, its a good time to indulge some cravings! Oh and rest!!

Lots of little boys coming and a few girls, the next few ladies aim for girls so we even these numbers:haha:

Oh man I panic even right after a scan:shrug: I don't think its unusual and is very understandable. I had a indepth scan on Friday and will again on Wednesday and I'm already nervous! Likely depends on history and whether its first time etc.

Each time I'm in a pregnancy group, poutine gets brought up and I can never find it :grr:

So lots of shopping being done? I've done a couple bits, got some cute preemie outfits from carters and waiting on them calling me back when more gets in:thumbup: Went to pea in a pod maternity after my scan on Friday and found some really comfy maternity underpants that were very affordable:thumbup: Then to the not so affordable godiva chocolate:dohh: Working through a birthday cake flavor bar now lol. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif

What is the quinny buzz stroller like? I've heard about it but never seen one over here.

I also had my thyroid check on Friday afternoon, the levels are starting to lower! They started at twice the upper end of normal, now half way back:thumbup: Bad news is my liver enzymes are starting to be affected by the medication/hyperthyroid and having some BP issues. With my history of HELLP and eclampsia, panic is setting in! Stupid prescription part of our insurance is being a pain in the arse too, they seem to think we still have our old insurance (switched 2 months ago!!!) and so now our ins wont cover until they hear from the old one which is dragging their feet :/ Oh and they seem to think its mail order pharmacy:wacko: At least its just prescription and not Medical/vision/dental!!! Means I have to wait for my extended release propranolol for the BP though and Zofran has run out so throwing up all over :grr:

Oh man loozle, sorry your house has the lurgy :( The joys of school/nursery and more than one kid huh?! I hope its passed soon:hugs: Harry Potter land sounds well cool!!!

MissFrick :rofl: One of those situations you just have to laugh! Always more funny an hour or so later though :rofl: With my second, hubby and I got adventurous at about 18 weeks I think and TMI I was sat on him and just I guess the movement led to me throwing up a huge amount all over him :rofl:

DrMum, how is the Scottish boys name search going? That's brilliant your specialists are taking such good care, same with you Lilfoosh:hugs: I'm so happy with my care, there's nothing better than a specialist that not only knows what they're doing but that actually takes the time to involve you in the plan and accommodate the fear:hugs: Will you both be going for steroids at viability? I'm offered 23 or 24 weeks (to get then again at pprom ) Also will you be doing the progesterone shots for preterm labour? I'm meant to start on Wednesday, well stupid insurance permitted:dohh: 

Christmas is a hot topic here, with hubby being jewish its a bit of a muddle up, the Christmas tree is also the hannukah bush etc and usually we do it here for the small extended family. This time though there's a 99% chance I'll be in hospital so we're trying to figure out a way to do it, I have 5 kids so its a huge deal!! Any suggestions welcome!!

Sorry for leg cramps too, they're brutal :( I think magnesium too, depending on the cause. I have them from a neuromuscular cause (but still feel the same as Charlie horse cramps) and a seizure med works to keep it under control.

Those with other kids, have they been told yet? If so how are they taking the news?


----------



## SarahBear

mummy3, Violet has been told, but she's too young to really understand. She seems to think that we're saying there's a baby in my belly button. Then she'll point to hers and say "baby, button." She's starting to get that the word "baby" is associated with my belly and not hers or her daddy's, but of course she doesn't really know what we're talking about.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's a long post mummy3 :p quinny Buzz are cool I was so sure I was gettin one but now partners mum has thrown a spanner in the works as they say as She's seen a maxi cosi mura plus 3 she's asking if I want it and it's new with other bits with it so I'm considering it :p the one thing I defo want to buy though is the Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature Perfect Prep Machine
Think it will be a life saver not needing to cool a bottle down every time :D

My daughter was the first person I told and she loves it she can't wait to feed him, she turns 4 while we are on holiday in portugal in October :D


----------



## SarahBear

Is there anyone in this thread who has a different last name to their partner? I didn't change my last name when I got married, so my husband and I have different last names. Last time, we gave Violet his last name, but this time around, we're planning to give the baby my last name. People are going to think we're weird, but oh well...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I changed my name, but I'm kind of the weirdo in my family. Around here, changing names is definitely not a given. Switching off is a good compromise. My brother and I automatically got my dad's name.


----------



## missfrick

SarahBear said:


> Is there anyone in this thread who has a different last name to their partner? I didn't change my last name when I got married, so my husband and I have different last names. Last time, we gave Violet his last name, but this time around, we're planning to give the baby my last name. People are going to think we're weird, but oh well...

I'm changing mine when I get married, to each their own.
As for alternating the last names, my cousin did it. Family didn't necessarily receive it well, but it's no ones decision but yours and your husbands, so eff what others think!

Whoever was having butt pain before, I am now with you! Poor doggy cut her eye apple picking this morning and we sat in vet emerg for 4 hours while dogs hit by cars came in and pushed our wait longer and longer (really, I was okay with it, obviously she wasn't as emergent)... but holy cow by 2.5 hours in, I couldn't sit normal on the chair anymore, it's like a pole is being shoved into my tailbone and it hurts whenever I sit directly on it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ouch! I'm finally getting over the butt pain, thankfully. No way could I have done all that walking at the end of the first trimester. I'd have made it a block and quit. 

Is your pup ok? It takes a special talent to cut your eye picking apples. I wouldn't put it past one of our dogs.


----------



## mummy3

Sarahbear that's really cute! My youngest girl is kinda similar, doesn't really understand it fully, its really cute.

I have hubbys last name as do the kids, didn't really put much thought into it but each to their own, do what makes you're family happy:thumbup:

Mummy-Smurf, I have been known to ramble:blush: I'm having to go off and google all these things! Both the strollers look cool, its so hard finally settling on the one. I'm going to look into the tommee tippee too, I'll breastfeed but if baby girl has the same issues as her brother then anything to make bottles easier! Your daughter is 5m older than my youngest girl, its a fun age.

MissFrick, ouch! Hope you and your doggy are better fast!:hugs:


----------



## missfrick

Yeah she's fine, has some meds to prevent infection for a couple days. We always let her off leash and it's not an issue at the farm, today I called her back and she ran over, full of energy and smiles, with a huge ring of fresh blood around her eye... I think she got it on a thistle plant growing under one of the trees, and she had a small gash on her eyelid, but luckily nothing serious, it really wasn't even bothering her. The problem with eyes is that you can't risk it. Of it was any other part and I would have just monitored her... But she's totally fine now.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Mummy3 The doc mentioned progesterone supplements last time (I double checked it would be the capsules/suppositories as I really don't get n well with the PIO shots), so it is a possibility but I think it is more if my cervix starts shortening. I'm not sure at all about the steroids as we haven't thought that far ahead yet, but I think it will be another wait and see thing.

That's too funny about the DTD mishaps. With DS I just remembering being in 3rd tri and him kicking & punching in the middle of DTD... that was a mood killer too.

Glad your doggy is ok MissFrick.

Congrats on completing the 5k MrsK.


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies

I have my husbands last name, we went for traditional, plus I don't really care too much about name labels.. call me anything but late to dinner lol

and all you east coast/mid-west people.. poutine sounds good! 
we kinda have a mexican version of that here in southern Calif.. its called carne asada fries.. french fries, chopped steak, guacamole, sourcream and salsa.. its pretty good but its guaranteed heartburn 

Im excited about all the genders!! so far boys have the lead.. I have a feeling I may have a girl, but i wont find out until November either :)

also, nice on the 5k, esp while preggers... keep it up!

And yeah, Im all about heartbeats and reassurance.. i wish i still had the innocence of women who have been successfully pregnant the first time, but Ive been through so much heartache that an occasional u/s is very good for peace of mind and stress levels, even though the rational part of me knows that whatever will be, will be... 

And speaking of reassurance, today was the first day Im positive I've felt genuine movement!! :happydance:


----------



## chrislo4

SarahBear said:


> Is there anyone in this thread who has a different last name to their partner? I didn't change my last name when I got married, so my husband and I have different last names. Last time, we gave Violet his last name, but this time around, we're planning to give the baby my last name. People are going to think we're weird, but oh well...

I took my husbands name but one of my best friends hasn't and won't take her husbands name. They are expecting a little one who will take his name.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

My SIL took her husband's name but didn't want to change her name completely, so it is hypenated. When they had kids the made their middle names her maiden name, so both kids have both last names but not hyphenated.

I took my husband's name.


----------



## mkyerby16

I wonder if later on the siblings would think it was odd that they didn't have the same last name...? As a younger child I wouldn't understand and might think I belonged to one parent and my sibling belonged to the other. Don't mean that to be judgemental at all! You do whatever works for you of course! Just my random thought of I wonder if kids care about things like that.


----------



## NellyLou

I took my husband's name too. Wasn't really a big deal to me, as I have a brother who can pass down our last name :)

Sounds like everyone had busy weekends! I did a craft show on Saturday - my first real one, and it was nuts! 3500 people attended, which was great, but my sil, who helped out, and I were both exhausted at the end of the day. Didn't help that it was 28 degrees Celsius and the building had no AC haha. 

Our US is on Thursday. I am pretty sure I will be adding to the girls :) No reasoning, just gut feeling.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Date for our Anatomy/Gender scan is 16th October. 17 days to go! 
I can't believe I'm 17 weeks already, seems like I only just had my first scan and that was 5 weeks ago!


----------



## SarahBear

mkyerby16 said:


> I wonder if later on the siblings would think it was odd that they didn't have the same last name...? As a younger child I wouldn't understand and might think I belonged to one parent and my sibling belonged to the other. Don't mean that to be judgemental at all! You do whatever works for you of course! Just my random thought of I wonder if kids care about things like that.

Might be a good reason to make sure we talk about it.


----------



## SarahBear

NellyLou said:


> I took my husband's name too. Wasn't really a big deal to me, as I have a brother who can pass down our last name :)

It wasn't about passing the name down, for me. That, I couldn't care less about, actually.


----------



## NellyLou

All families are different :) Personally, last names don't mean that much to me, but I know to some, it is very important. I do know a few families who have children that have different last names, and the children don't have any issues with it at all. As you said, as long as you're open to your children about how you decided to name them, they won't have an issue with it :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think there are so many different kinds of families these days, the kids probably won't think much of different names. It's good to talk about, but it's probably no harder for them to cope with than it will be for my kid to learn to spell and pronounce our ridiculous (and easy to tease) last name. 

Can we talk about bassinets? I'm looking at different styles and Zulily has a good price on one that we both like, but it's one of the soft sided ones, not mesh or slats like a crib. I know there are new standards for bassinets, but I don't know how long this one has been on the market, and if it's been grandfathered in. Maybe that's why it's on Zulily? I'm wondering if we'd be better off just getting one with slatted or mesh sides to be safe. I'd keep a close eye on the baby to make sure he wasn't rolling around, but I'm not perfect... And would a soft sided bassinet be a total cleaning disaster? What do experienced moms think? 

The one we're considering: https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/product/summer-infant-reg-bentwood-bassinet/1041183878

Alternatives: https://www.amazon.com/Arms-Reach-C...47&sr=8-1&keywords=mini+cosleeper+convertible (I like the future pack and play potential, but it would be pretty small, so maybe only good for vacation sleeping?)

Or something along these lines: https://www.babyletto.com/bowery-bassinet


----------



## NellyLou

That's a cute bassinette MrsK! That is the kind we have, and the kind we used with our first. I think because the sides are so low, there isn't much worry about the air circulation.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I like that first one although it's a little pricey :D


----------



## NellyLou

To add to that, I really like the idea of that arm's reach one! That would be pretty awesome!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I like the idea of the Arm's Reach, but it's so ugly! But it's only for a few months... The first one is $130 on Zulily, I think? I just used a different site because I wasn't sure if you had to be a Zulily member. I think we'll stop at Babies R Us and take a look today. The website doesn't mention meeting safety standards like the Babyletto one, you'd think they'd want to advertise that...


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> Congrats on finding out genders, ladies! It made it so much more real for me.
> 
> I don't have any of my books handy to doublecheck, but I think potassium and magnesium are good for leg cramps.

Yes knowing the gender does make it real

My partner and I are debating the last name ordeal but I think we should just hyphenate, but he wants all I always thought that was how I would do it but now that a baby is actually coming I feel different I want him to have my name too


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm planning on using a pack & play as my bassinet. That have ones with "stages" that move down and have newborn sleepers. I plan on keeping baby in our room for the first few weeks or even months to make it more convenient but I can't imagine spending the money on a bassinet that I won't use for very long, so the pack n play should work well for us. (hopefully!)


----------



## NellyLou

mkyerby16 said:


> I'm planning on using a pack & play as my bassinet. That have ones with "stages" that move down and have newborn sleepers. I plan on keeping baby in our room for the first few weeks or even months to make it more convenient but I can't imagine spending the money on a bassinet that I won't use for very long, so the pack n play should work well for us. (hopefully!)

I know what you mean. Fortunately we have friends who have children born opposite years from ours so we have shared some things... Bassinette, exersaucer, play gym etc. I highly recommend it, if you know anyone that would do that with you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm getting a lot of stuff from my nephew, but they'd already sold all his teeny tiny baby things when we announced the pregnancy :(

I love the idea of a pack and play because it seems like we'd get so much more out of it, but I'd really like to keep the baby right next to our bed, and there's barely room for a bassinet. Stupid weird long skinny room. It's in a recent addition to the house, too. If they'd just taken one more foot of backyard it would be much more practical!


----------



## ladybrown33

I definitely like the idea of the pack and play bassinet


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We used a hard sided co-sleeper for the first week or so, then moved DS into the bassinet part of our pack & play, still in the co-sleeper. Then we moved him into just the basinnet part and then that into the nursery at about 4 or 5 weeks. After another week or so we moved him into his crib. We did it in stages and very slowly so he had time to adjust.

DS hated, _hated_ to be swaddled but we also found that trying to put him into the crib or even the bassinet was too much open space for him at first. We also had one of those wedges that had bolsters on the side, but those have since been recalled by the FDA: https://www.cpsc.gov/en/newsroom/news-releases/2010/deaths-prompt-cpsc-fda-warning-on-infant-sleep-positioners/
We found it really helpful but didn't use it once DS was able to roll...not sure if we will use it this time.


----------



## swampmaiden

anyone still having really vivid dreams?? 

I had a scary one the other night of the midwife drawing my blood, and her 3 yr old was in the room, pulling and messing with the needle and tubing in my arm, and the midwife wasnt saying anything to her kid to stop her because she didnt want to come across as a bad parent for controlling her kid, despite the kid hurting her patient.


----------



## missfrick

Vivid dreams: yes, every night I have an entire movie playing in my head, full of all kinds of plot twists and turns!

As for baby stuff, a friend was going to share all kinds of things, but when we went and saw it all I wasn't really pleased with it, so I think we'll be getting a lot of the stuff new. We will be borrowing an excersaucer though, because it's just a hunk of plastic, though we don't really need it until the baby is about 6 months old.

AFM: Tried on my wedding dress today and it's already too tight... FML! Called the store and they will exchange it and rush order me a bigger size (it's easier to take in a bigger size than to let out a smaller one).


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have such a sweet tooth today. I'm tempted to walk a mile to Starbucks just for a vanilla bean frappuccino. I wonder if I could satisfy myself with a smoothie at home.


----------



## mummy3

Home treats are good but not as good as the ones made for us. Total starbucks addict here. Easily 3x a week min:blush: Today was a pumpkin spice!

Not sure on bassinets, we have the arms reach co sleeper and its ok but really the thing we most used was the 4moms mamaroo and a swaddled baby in there. Was perfect for his reflux and then for later when he needed continuous feeding from his tube. Think we'll do the same again, each time we've used a moses basket, the baby never slept and was drenched in barf. Each baby is different though!

Lots of vivid dreams here, all very random. Can be scary:hugs: 

Went to buy buy baby to work on the registry this morning and fainted halfway round:wacko: Totally fine after a sit down and some water and candy, very weird! Got a nice gift bag and it was good to have everything in one place. They had some cute stuff in clearance for clothes (baby and maternity) so worth checking out. I got my 5 year old a solid pair of school shoes for $5:thumbup:

Nelly, 28C with no AC does not sound fun!! 

Anyone else with names ready? Only heard a couple so far.


----------



## swampmaiden

lol mummy3, what an image... drenched in barf from the moses basket lmao

missfrick, GL with the wedding dress.. thats lucky they were able to process a rush order. can't wait to see some pics!! 

as for names.. I want V names, but Im having a hard time with decent boy names. My nephew is named Vincent, and my uncle is Victor.. and all the other V boy names sound kinda weird.. like Vern, Vito.. I do like Valentine, but my husband doesnt want anything too out-of-the-ordinary. Theres many more choices with girls.. like Veronica, Victoria, Vivian (which I like).. Vanessa is already taken by my step-sister.. so Im still kinda stuck on square 1


----------



## MrsKChicago

Valentine was our girl name. Maybe Teddy will have a little sister someday...

Mummy3, I hope you're ok after your fainting spell! I bet they see a lot of that there. Thanks for the input on bassinets. We're getting my nephew's Mamaroo because he's outgrown it, how lucky! I'd like something a little more dog-proof, though. I ended up not caving on the Starbucks craving. I'm there more often than I should be, but I usually don't get too fancy - just a cafe au lait (which for some reason they insist on calling a misto), or an iced green tea lemonade if it's hot. I really like the vanilla bean frappuccinos, though. So yummy! And nice for heartburn if I forget my Tums at home.


----------



## SarahBear

Bassinets are another thing we're not doing. I do need to find a nice organic fiber king sized mattress. It's not so much the organic part I care about as the part about not having the neurotoxic flame ******ants. My current bed works for one child in bed with us, but I'll need a king to be able to have enough sleep space for everyone once the baby gets here.

As for dreams, I don't know if it's that I'm so busy with work and have a toddler, or what, but I have not really had any dreams about this baby. I do remember having some when pregnant with Violet.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm really jealous of your future king mattress. I so wish we could fit one in our bedroom.


----------



## Bookity

Hubby likes the name Valerie, but it is also the name of one of his exes so I'm not overly fond of that. I still really like Rebekah for a girl though dh is constantly trying to deter me. 

Got a feeling this one is a boy though and I'm not solid on any boy name. Dh for some reason really likes Bram? Not my style.


----------



## NellyLou

I could not live without our king mattress! Our dd crawls in bed with us in the middle of the night fairly often and takes up so much room!


----------



## NellyLou

Mummy3, I hope you're feeling better!

Swampmaiden, the v names I like for girls are vivienne and Verity. Also Valerie!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

You know what I reeeeeally hate? Judgmental moms. Other moms that pass judgement on you because you're not doing something that they're doing. 

Here's a newsflash: There's no right or wrong way to raise a child. It's what works best for you & your child. My 9 year old was formula fed. He slept on his belly as a infant because it's the only way he'd sleep. He got his immunizations. He used disposable diapers. Ate too many chicken nuggets. And he is just fine! & someone else probably did exactly the opposite with their child & they came out fine as well. 

I think we all need to keep in mind that just because YOU'RE doing something one way, doesn't mean it will necessarily work for someone else. I've been seeing some snideness on this board & it makes me sad.


----------



## hanni

Bookity said:


> Hubby likes the name Valerie, but it is also the name of one of his exes so I'm not overly fond of that.

Ex's names are a no no for us! We've got a little thing where we say "nope, [email protected]/^kers name" and it goes straight on the no list. Which is such a shame because there's some lovely names on there haha. 

I'm totally stuck for boys names.


----------



## NellyLou

Snowbunnie, I haven't really noticed moms on this board judging others really... Unless it was me and I'm oblivious! However, I do agree with you. Moms can be very judgemental of other moms. Each situation is different and no one else knows exactly why moms choose to do things the way they do. As long as their kids are fed, being well cared for, and loved, it's no one else's business. 

Also, my daughter's favorite foods are chicken nuggets and hot dogs! I feed her lots of healthy things, but I don't think it will hurt her to give her chicken nuggets and hot dogs once in a while :)


----------



## bucherwurm

I am pretty set on one particular boys name. For girls, I have a few that I like and can't really narrow anything down. One of my top ones my husband doesn't really love, and the one he likes most I don't love any more.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I haven't thought of any boys names other than Joshua :p they are harder to find than girls. When I thought of my daughter's (Bethany) I loved it from the start and knew it was right.


----------



## NellyLou

Agreed Mummy_smurf. When we found our daughter's name, we knew it was right and there was no other name that compared. We have our boys' name that we feel the same about - Theodore. But if this is a girl, we have no idea at all. Anything I like, hubby vetoes. It's hard!


----------



## NellyLou

Also, Always loved the name Joshua!


----------



## hanni

I had a girls name picked out and loved it but boys names are so hard! And my OH has a really awkward surname so it's typical anything I do love sounds ridiculous. 
Any boys names suggestions that go with the surname Rice are welcomed.


----------



## Loozle

Names are such a sore point for us. Oh says no to everything I suggest then comes up with stupid suggestions instead. His latest 'helpful' non-name is Tetris. Like the game. He is generally a joker which is one of the things that I love about him and one of the things I dislike about him :haha:

Anyway, we have agreed to the middle name, which will be Lily. This is after my great aunt who sadly passed away in August. It won't be used as a first name as it's a very popular name where I live. If anyone has any suggestions on girls names that would go well with Lily as the middle name, it would be much appreciated!

In other news, today my little boy turned 3 years old! :cloud9: Oh and I'm 18 weeks today :happydance: I stupidly feel like I'm almost halfway through my pregnancy now even though I still have 2 weeks until I hit the halfway point lol!


----------



## NellyLou

Happy Birthday to your little guy!!! 

Lily is such a cute name, but very popular here too. What about Eva, Ava, Anna... Trying to think of more but my brain seams to be sleeping. I don't really like Tetris for a girl :)


----------



## lsd2721

Loozle, my husband is the same way! Joking all the time about the name!! He said Pepper since he loves Dr. Pepper. I finally got him to sit down the other day and narrow down the boys name (we came up with our girls name pretty quickly). We've narrowed it down to three. My favorite is in there, so I'm happy! :) I've been trying to send him some subliminal messages! I really want Oliver so I thought that maybe whispering the name into his ear whilst sleeping will help! :) We also have Miles and William on the list. 

So one more week til my next my appointment. Seems so close yet....so far. 

Have any of you ladies heard of Zipadee-Zip?! I saw it on Shark Tank the other week and think it's a great idea! Check out their stuff! Has anyone ever used their stuff?

https://zipadeezip.com/


----------



## Loozle

Thanks! He's having a lovely day bless him!

I actually suggested both Ava and Eva to oh. He doesn't like Eva. He likes Ava but his best friends niece is named Ava so he vetoed it :dohh: 
Oh and no Tetris is not something I would agree to in a million years. I'm quite certain that he's joking anyway. 
Our boys names are Charlee and Jacob, so would also need to sound ok with those :thumbup:


----------



## Loozle

Lsd, my current favourite boys name is Oliver. I wanted to use it if we were team blue this time. I also adore the nickname Olly. 
I haven't heard of zipadee-zip but had a quick look on the website and their stuff looks pretty cool!


----------



## NellyLou

Your boys names are adorable! Are you planning on more or will this be your last? Olive Lily would be an adorable girl's name!!! Or Olivia Lily.

My OH keeps suggesting the greek words for Garlic, Lettuce and onions for our baby.... I won't tell him about Tetris because he will get more ideas!


----------



## Loozle

Thank you! This is definitely our last, I can't see myself with more than 3 children. How about you?

I like both Olive and Olivia but I think I prefer Olivia. I'll see what he says to that suggestion. 
:rofl: at your oh, he sounds exactly like mine. 

My mil is greek Cypriot so it won't be long until she starts suggesting greek names I'm sure. Jacob's middle name is Andreas which I agreed to as he was born on the anniversary of my oh's nan (mil's mum) passing away and her name was Androulla. Charlee's middle name is Paul. He was named after my dad (Charlie), my fil (Paul) and my oh (Lee). We agreed that as ds1 has both sides of the family in his name and ds2 just has oh's side of the family that the baby will be named after my side. Mil has already jokingly suggested her own name as middle. Pretty sure it wasn't a joke though! :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

Tetris makes me thing of tetanus :rofl:

I like Bram though! Love Rebekah,Bethany, Joshua, Victoria (my eldest middle name), Vivienne (this ones middle name) and of course teddy!:baby: Brain freeze now lol. 

Oh buy buy baby must have seen way worse, but remember now if you do faint there you get a drink and candy for free:haha:

Seriously the baskets were swimming with barf:wacko: My kids are like puke machines, not spit up but full on exorcist:wacko:

Funny you say about the judging. I've noticed over time (only 10 years between oldest and youngest really) things that were 'good' then are 'bad' now and vice versa so no winning:shrug: I put mine to sleep on the tummies or very swaddled, I breastfeed and have bottlefed and have friends who do all kinds lol. I really wish I could let my 15m old have a nugget, just any food :( But tomorrow will be a mcdonalds treat for the rest of them! 

I'm really fussy with new things for baby. I have no issue with second hand, obv smoke free etc due to asthma for my older kids but for new baby everything possible has to be new. I get worked up about all possible types of dirt, smoke, mold etc with baby being preemie. 

Whats the secret to being able to resist the starbucks temptation mrsK? How soon is your cruise now?

MissFrick, how exciting that everything is so close:happydance: Do you have pics? 

Eva and Ava seem pretty popular around here, love them and Lily though for sure.

Of to check out zipadeezip and got excited thinking shark tank was a clothes brand, my 3 year old would love that!


----------



## NellyLou

Lol, you get it then! MIL is greek, and FIL is greek Cypriot. They aren't so bad, but with my first a lot of the older generation automatically assumed I'd be naming my daughter after my MIL... Because that's what they do in their family. OH also keeps saying we should name the baby Theodoros instead of Theodore if it's a boy, but I can't pronounce it correctly so not a chance.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Our DS is Jacob and we are considering Charles (Charlie) for a boy! We are thinking of using William for the middle name as that was the name of our angel baby. For a girl, I think I already said, DH really likes Charlotte (Charlie again!) Louise... I really like Oliver as well, and Alexander. I still haven't felt like "that is the name" with any suggestions, but I think whenever we find out the gender will be when my brain really kicks into gear. With OH's suggestions (Charles William or Charlotte Louise) he intends to call the baby "Chewy"... what a geek! I'm not sure I'm ok with it yet, but at least it's just a nickname.

Those zip things are neat and reminded me of something: 

It can be very difficult to do up outfits/sleepers with snaps up the front. We got tons of outfits that were super cute but worn once because it took several minutes to get them done up after a diaper change (which are very frequent in the beginning). Just something to keep in mind. 

We also tried to avoid anything that had appliques near the neck & shoulders because the throw up/spit up would get stuck in the creases and we felt we just couldn't get it clean enough.

And formula stains... so does baby poop... and spit up! :rofl:

FYI :flower:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nelly, wouldn't it be funny if we had our Theodores on the same day? I think we're due the same day. We'll have to race ;)

There are some great name choices here! I don't think I've seen one yet that made me go "What in the world is she thinking???"

Mummy3, the secret is to live a mile from Starbucks and not know how to drive. You have to _really_ want it! The cruise is the last week of October. I can't wait!

I'll be sure to pretend to faint next time I'm at Buy Buy Baby. I'll have to aim to land in the super comfy $1000 glider!


----------



## Loozle

My mil's name is Lenia (pr: Len-ya) which I think is actually an ok name but not one I'd choose myself. And SIL has it as her middle name and hates it lol. I'm not strictly opposed to greek names but they would need to be easy to pronounce for me to consider it. Theodore is adorable! 

LilFooshFoosh, Jacob and Charlee (charlie) go well together :wink: and I love the name Charlotte but obviously can't use it! 

Oh suggested the name Suki to me today and I didn't immediately say no, which surprised him because be was joking :haha: I actually think it's quite pretty but doubt I'd ever be brave enough to use it. Its a name I'll have to admire from afar :haha:


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> Nelly, wouldn't it be funny if we had our Theodores on the same day? I think we're due the same day. We'll have to race ;)

Lol, it's a race! I am actually due March 6th now but didn't bother changing my ticker or the due date on the first page... too much work for one day. But our due dates are close enough! I was two days late with my first so I'm wondering if I'll go earlier this time :) Also, I find out on Thursday if it will be Theodore! We are tossing around the idea of Theodora if it's a girl, but it's not at the top of the list.


----------



## NellyLou

Welcome KPmomof5!

Loozle, I agree! The good thing is that most names have greek origins so it's easy to get away with haha.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome KPmom, when are you due?


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Nelly, wouldn't it be funny if we had our Theodores on the same day? I think we're due the same day. We'll have to race ;)
> 
> Lol, it's a race! I am actually due March 6th now but didn't bother changing my ticker or the due date on the first page... too much work for one day. But our due dates are close enough! I was two days late with my first so I'm wondering if I'll go earlier this time :) Also, I find out on Thursday if it will be Theodore! We are tossing around the idea of Theodora if it's a girl, but it's not at the top of the list.Click to expand...

There's Dorothea, too. Kind of Theodora in reverse :) 


I'm really kicking myself. We underestimated how hungry we were last night, so I didn't make enough spaghetti, and even with a post-dinner snack we both went to bed hungry. I know better than to go to bed hungry, now I'm going to be fighting off a headache all day. I'm hoping a combination of Tylenol and a hearty lunch will take care of it.


----------



## SarahBear

It's funny. Last time I wanted to make sure I had several good options. This time around, I've settled on a boy name and a girl name and I'm satisfied. I just need to figure out middle names.

For boys, I really have a list of two. Leo is the one I feel settled on. Keith is the name I was considering last time around. I'm not opposed to it, but Leo feels right. If we have a boy, it would be Leo Dylan. I don't have any particular attachment to Dylan, but my husband had a cat as a kid and promised it that if he had a son, he'd name him after the cat. Silly, but sure, let's go with that....

For girls, I'm pretty settled on Azalea. I liked Hazel for a while, and there were other names I liked, but I feel pretty set on Azalea if the baby is a girl. I'll have to consider middle names though.

So nothing has changed since I wrote about names in this thread last, basically. I'll still be open to other names if something else feels right, after the baby is born. However, I'm pretty sure it will either be a Leo or Azalea.

If you're looking at Violet's last name and thinking those names would go horribly together, remember, I'm not giving this one my husband's last name.


----------



## SarahBear

NellyLou said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Nelly, wouldn't it be funny if we had our Theodores on the same day? I think we're due the same day. We'll have to race ;)
> 
> Lol, it's a race! I am actually due March 6th now but didn't bother changing my ticker or the due date on the first page... too much work for one day. But our due dates are close enough! I was two days late with my first so I'm wondering if I'll go earlier this time :) Also, I find out on Thursday if it will be Theodore! We are tossing around the idea of Theodora if it's a girl, but it's not at the top of the list.Click to expand...

I know someone who has a girl with a similar name. I can't remember it exactly. But it's something like Theora or Theoria.


----------



## ladybrown33

I love the Caramel Frappe from Mcdonalds it's my guilty pleasure.

As for names every time I visit a relative the list grows. So far we have Justice, Stephen, King, Lawson, Autumn, Royal, George, Sebastian, William and that's all I can remember for now I'm not really ready to settle for anything yet but we still have a few months before we have to decide


----------



## NellyLou

Are you guys telling anyone your names before the baby is born? We didn't tell anyone other than our siblings last time, and plan on doing the same this time. We didn't want anyone to bash the names we had chosen and they won't say anything after the baby arrives :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm definitely noticing a theme, ladybrown! Lots of royal names there!

We've told some close friends our name, but I don't think we'll go fully public. I'll tell people the first name if they ask, probably.


----------



## nicoley

Hey all some of you know I had an d&c c on August 6 because of a blighted ov..looky looky what I got today..so nervous...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bookity

Awww! Congrats nicoley!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Nicoley! Thanks for updating us :)


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats Nicoley!!!!


----------



## ladybrown33

Yes Mrs K those names are royal I just noticed that and funny thing is they are all from different people who have no idea about the other suggestions. I don't think we'll be sharing the name until he arrives.

Congratulations nicoley!!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Nicoley! Everything crossed for an easy, H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I found this blog post about bringing home your second (or more) baby, thought it was funny and wanted to share:
https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/dos-and-donts-of-bringing-home-baby-20


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats nicoley :D


----------



## missfrick

Congrats Nicoley!

As for Greek names, I knew a Theodosios, so maybe some of the "easier" names aren't so bad?

Our names are being kept dear to our hearts until the birth, but I will say this: the girl's name is a more classic name, and the boy's name is very "out there" and will likely be met with both criticism and high-fives. Also, I might have to ask DF about Tetris as a name now, because I kind of like it as a second middle name for a boy (we never considered multiple middle names, but I kinda like the sound of Tetris).

I have no pictures of wedding related things online at all, but after the big day I will put loads up. Went to alterations today and they are able to let the dress out, and possibly add panels if necessary, and it will all be invisible because of the overlay. I almost passed out while she was pinning the dress which makes me nervous that I'll be spending a lot of my wedding day sitting down. ALSO I was able to bring in my shoes and since the color last time was too light, they are able to redye them!!! So relieved!


----------



## NellyLou

Theodosios! I like it! Yes, we are definitely doing Greek names... Just has to be something I can say correctly lol.

That's great that they can alter your dress! Your wedding is coming fast! 

Also, I feel like you guys are having a boy :)


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Hey everyone, 
I have been kind of absent from the thread for several days. We have had a lot going on, and have been a bit overwhelmed. After flying out to Dallas to look at houses, and putting an offer in, we found out that we are going to Tyler TX, which is 2 hours away from Dallas. Very aggravating, especially because we had many reasons for requesting Dallas in the first place. Then my grandpa went into critical hospice care yesterday, and passed away last night. Luckily we were able to go say our goodbyes yesterday evening. 

I tried to skim through and catch up on everything. 

Poutine sounds delicious! I had never heard of it before, but it kind of makes me want animal style fries.

Nicoley and Lolly, I am so happy to see that you guys got your BFP! I will keep everything crossed that this is your sticky bean!

I love all of the names! I can't wait to find out more genders! Lots of boys so far! We are still pretty set on our name, Cadance, but we are in limbo with the middle name. We want her middle name to be after my SIL, Madison Grace. I am not sure if Cadance Madison sounds like too much of a mouthful. The more I say it, the more I like it. We were considering using her middle name and going for Cadance Grace.


----------



## chimama

Nicoley - congrats!

AlyssaANDjosh - I like Candace Grace - sounds cute!


----------



## NellyLou

So sorry about your Grandpa!!! :hugs:

I like the flow of Cadance Grace :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry about your grandfather :(

I think Cadance Grace flows better than Cadance Madison.


----------



## swampmaiden

congrats Nicoley, welcome back! :)

mummy3, for some reason I am cracking up over your barf babies lol.. ala exorcist! :rofl:

also, speaking of puke.. the idea of baby clothes with the applique around the neckline is a good idea to avoid.. I never thought of that, but it makes sense.

So also one idea I had for a baby shower activity is to get a bunch of white cotton onesies in various sizes, and have all the guests decorate a onesie.. theres this watery fabric spray you can get at Michaels and spray it over stencils or whatever and it wont dry stiff or peel like some fabric paints.. also theres permanent fabric markers for drawing. That way the baby has a whole personalized wardrobe, and you cant have too many onesies! I thought itd be more practical than 'guess this poop' although my girlfriend is seriously bent on the poop game no matter what lol

Also, any of you still taking the extra folic acid supplements on top of your prenatal? My midwife told me to keep taking mine, but Ive read some reports about TOO much folic acid could be bad.. evn tho it is water soluable (ie you just pee out the excess)

I like a lot of the girl V name suggestions also.. I really love the nickname Val.. I even had a dog once named Valkyrie, but we called her Val. Thats why I favor Valentine/a, Valerie etc.. my dad suggested Vern for a boy.. its a little old fashioned but it is his grandfathers name, and my nephew is named Vincent after another grandfather, so it'd be keeping the trend. I just dunno, its still so early yet.. decisions decisions!!!


----------



## swampmaiden

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> ..... but it kind of makes me want animal style fries.
> 
> .

HECK YEAH!!! Now I want In n Out, like immediately lol


----------



## swampmaiden

snowbunnie, I agree the sanctimonious way some women act can be pretty sad.. but heres the lighter side of it!! 

This blog is freaking hilarious, i literally had tears from laughing so hard at some of them..

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pre.../22/when-i-have-kids-i-will-never-______.html

Enjoy! :)


----------



## missfrick

Alyssa I'm very sorry about your grandpa.

Like others, I think Cadance Grace flows much better.

Swampmaiden: I stopped taking my increased FA at 13 weeks, my OB said it was only important during the first trimester. Then we saw some friends last week who said she took it throughout, so I will be asking next Friday at my next appointment. I think the most important thing is to follow your doctor/midwive's directions.

Is anyone coloring their hair, or even using lightening/bleach products. After my wedding I want a change with my hair and was considering ombre or some fun colors or something. I don't want a shorter/drastic cut, but color might be fun. I researched online and many people said their docs said it was fine, and that even pregnant women work in salons... I'm on the fence and wonder what you ladies think?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I wouldn't worry about hair dye, especially in the second trimester. The literature my midwives gave me at the first appointment said dye is ok. I might ask before bleaching just because it wasn't covered in my book. I touched up with semi-permanent through the first trimester (only because they don't make permanent wild colors), and as soon as I get over this case of the lazies, I'm going to go over the last little bit that's still bleached out. I would probably avoid anything really drastic that would require constant attention and touch-ups, though. Ombre would be a great choice if you suck to your natural color near the roots, because the bleach and dye wouldn't be touching your scalp and it wouldn't need to be constantly redone as it grows out. Once it's bleached, the semi-permanent wild colors are often safer, too. And the obvious, stick to a well ventilated area.


----------



## mummy3

Alyssa, I'm so sorry about your grandpa:hugs: What a nightmare going all the way over then having to look 2 hours out :nope: I will be odd one out, I think Cadence Madison flows better:baby:

Loving the names!!! The Theodore race is on :rofl: 

I love Suki:cloud9: 

MissFrick, glad the dress and shoes are able to be adjusted and darkened but I'm sorry you felt faint:hugs: Are you getting really excited now?

MrsK, my starbucks is a mile away and I don't drive but then we got a nanny and it became way to easy :argh: 

Nicoley, brilliant news:happydance: 

Swampmaiden, few months from now, I'll let you hold my exorcist baby :rofl: Love the onesie idea, very special:cloud9: I'm still taking the increased folic acid, will be until perinatology say to stop, likely 20+ weeks but I'm on seizure meds so could be slightly different. I actually think Valkyrie would be an awesome girl name!!

Animal fries :munch:


----------



## Loozle

Nicoley congratulations on the :bfp: so pleased for you!

Alyssa, I'm so sorry for the loss of your grandpa. :hug:
I love the sound of poutine but have never heard of cheese curds. I figure that any kind of cheese is good :thumbup: I'm fairly certain we don't have anything like poutine here but now I'm wondering if I can make it myself :haha: this might be a stupid question, but what are animal fries? 

AFM, I wasn't sick at all yesterday and today I've been awake for 3 hours and haven't been sick yet. Only feel slightly queasy, which I assume will go when I've eaten - I'm making breakfast now :happydance:
I'm not silly enough to think that this is the end of my sickness since I had it the whole way through pregnancy with my boys but it's nice to get a bit of a break from it!


----------



## frenchie35

Alyssa, sorry to hear about your grandpa and that you're not in as desirable an area as you'd hoped. My parents live in Abilene, TX, so that's where I go "home" when I'm in the states (even though they moved there when I was already away at college/uni, so I don't really know the area that well)

Victor is a popular name here in France. Along with Gaspard (silent D at the end)

I'm the opposite on boy/girl names as you, missfrick. Our #1 boy name is very traditional, but for a girl it's a little more out-there.

I've been really wanting to bleach my mustache (classy, I know), but I've been wondering about putting the product right under my nose. I think I did it once halfway through my last pregnancy because I couldn't take it anymore. I have my 4th month checkup on Friday, maybe I'll ask, but I'll more likely chicken out.

All this talk of poutine has got me craving tartiflette and raclette: both cheese/potato/meat based dishes from the mountainous areas of France. (Think high-calorie ski lodge foods) They're a good option during pregnancy since the cheese gets well-cooked, but the charcuterie/meat element is a little trickier to keep safe. I guess my appetite is back!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I took a hospital tour last night & was really disappointed that I will be in THREE different rooms. Triage, labor/delivery & then postpartum. There's a CHANCE I could skip triage, if I come in & I'm in active labor. When I delivered my son, at a different hospital, I did everything in one room, which I loved. It was so comfortable. My doctor only delivers at this hospital now... So if I decided to go elsewhere then I'll have to switch docs. Which I might do. I love my doc though, so I torn! But I really think having to be moved around so often will just put more stress on an already stressful situation. Am I crazy?!


----------



## NellyLou

Wow, I wouldn't like that either Snowbunnie! My hospital keeps us in the same room until a couple hours after the baby is born. I don't even understand why they would want to move patients around so much.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Alyssa sorry about your Grandpa and the move stuff. :hugs:

MissFrick I don't know about bleach and there are mixed reviews on hair dye, but there definitely are preggos who are hair stylists and are given the go ahead to keep dying other people. They have to wear gloves (which they always do anyway). Lots of people suggest getting highlights done instead of a full head dye because there is less, if any, that touches your scalp- if you are really worried about it. If you are going to ask your doc anyway and they say no to dying maybe ask about highlights? And YAY for being able to get your dress refitted and shoes redyed.

Swamp I have read a number of posts from the pregnant chicken blog, I think they are hilarious. I actually posted a link from a guest post just the other day! too funny


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Snowbunnie I don't think you are crazy, lots of people plan home births or go to birth centres for the same reason. I was in 3 (technically 4 but I don't remember 1 change as I was out cold) rooms and I didn't find it bad at all. I was in L&D but then ended up having an emerg c-section so was moved into operating and then recovery, then I was moved into the postpartum section. I'm not sure about the hospital where you are, but the rooms were all on the same floor in the same area. We didn't bother to bring our hospital bag in or anything until after I had delivered, so DH didn't have too much to move. And he popped out after we were told baby & I were being released to get the baby bag & car seat. I had private rooms the whole time though, so not sure if it would have been a completely different story if any room was semi or ward. They don't make you walk or anything and if you have stuff to move with you it can go on the bed while they wheel you over. We really didn't think about it too much when it was all happening though.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh my... Just discovered this etsy shop... https://www.etsy.com/shop/MiaJoyStudio?ref=l2-shopheader-name Soooooooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

NellyLou said:


> Oh my... Just discovered this etsy shop... https://www.etsy.com/shop/MiaJoyStudio?ref=l2-shopheader-name Soooooooooo adorable!!!!

That pose where the baby is holding their head up with their hands! SO SSOOOOOOO SOO cute!


LilFooshFoosh, all the rooms are private, but on different floors. I just want it to be the way it was when I had my son. Everything in one room :(


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well. It's very hard to keep up with this fast moving thread, but congrats to those who have found out the gender of their little one! that's so exciting!! I'm so tempted to know but OH and I aren't finding out.

Just wanted to update and say my private scan went perfectly. Baby is still doing well and looking so long in comparison to the 12 week scan.

Baby didn't want to pose for a photo, think they were originally sleeping on their side. This is what we got in the end at 14weeks 5days.



feel so blessed


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

ugh different floors sucks 

Congrats on the gorgeous scan bumpwishes


----------



## DrMum

So my exciting news is that I booked our maternity and newborn pictures !

It felt a bit of a gamble, as it's the first thing that I've "done" which assumes that this pregnancy will all go well but it felt like the right thing to do.

So maternity pics will be mid jan and baby will be March 3rd. Crazy!!

So, how is everyone today? I have a day off today. It also strikes me that I look very pregnant suddenly!no sucking in that baby belly now! I wish I could feel more movements but the damn anterior placenta is my curse so it's just little taps and wriggles in certain positions.hopefully within another week or so it will be obvious.

Alyssa, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandpa. With all the stress of your move as well that's got to be hard. :hugs:

Loving the names which are emerging! We are so indecisive this time. Someone asked if we will be sharing the name before hand... We don't even share gender before as our families are not shy of offering their opinions, so we would rather just announce at birth with a name in one go! So only you guys know he is a boy!! Shhh haha! 

Glad to hear our higher risk ladies are all getting good care too. Lilfoosh I've been thinking about you hun, and hoping you are doing ok and mummy3 you are an amazing superstar advert for remaining positive about preemies! 

AFM, next scan 22nd and then MFM on 29th, then fetal echo dec 1st. A busy time ahead!

Have an awesome day lovely ladies!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Anyone know any good soar throat and cough remedies?


----------



## ladybrown33

bumpwishes said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are all well. It's very hard to keep up with this fast moving thread, but congrats to those who have found out the gender of their little one! that's so exciting!! I'm so tempted to know but OH and I aren't finding out.
> 
> Just wanted to update and say my private scan went perfectly. Baby is still doing well and looking so long in comparison to the 12 week scan.
> 
> Baby didn't want to pose for a photo, think they were originally sleeping on their side. This is what we got in the end at 14weeks 5days.
> 
> View attachment 807675
> 
> 
> 
> feel so blessed



Congratulations, I wish I was able to resist the temptation of knowing but I couldn't you are very strong for that!!


----------



## swampmaiden

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Swamp I have read a number of posts from the pregnant chicken blog, I think they are hilarious. I actually posted a link from a guest post just the other day! too funny

thats how I found them, I followed the link you posted on the other thread and after reading around, I found that one on Things I Swore I Would Never Do When I Had Kids... it was too funny, but the credit is all yours!! :)

here it is again for anybody that didnt check it out earlier:
https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pre.../22/when-i-have-kids-i-will-never-______.html



and Animal Fries are from a burger chain here in the West called In n Out burger.. they take a regular basket of fries and smother them in american cheese, grilled onions and thousand island dressing. Its an extremely decadent treat here


----------



## DrMum

Those are hilarious! Thanks for reposting the link Swampmaiden. I meant to check it out the other day and time got away with me.

I absolutely identify with so many of them! 

Gosh those animal fries sound indecently good... She says - whilst drinking gaviscon straight out the bottle! Never let it be said I don't keep it real.....

Anyone else got wicked heartburn of late? Maybe it's just as well I don't have an animal fries place near me!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

DrMum said:


> Those are hilarious! Thanks for reposting the link Swampmaiden. I meant to check it out the other day and time got away with me.
> 
> I absolutely identify with so many of them!
> 
> Gosh those animal fries sound indecently good... She says - whilst drinking gaviscon straight out the bottle! Never let it be said I don't keep it real.....
> 
> Anyone else got wicked heartburn of late? Maybe it's just as well I don't have an animal fries place near me!!

I have heart burn it never went from my first pregnancy so got used to it and I too just drink it from the bottle hehe


----------



## NellyLou

I need to try these Animal Fries!


----------



## DrMum

CHEERS! mummy_smurf!! I love that I'm not the only classy one!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Lots to catch up on today! I'll try not to miss anything.

I've had lots of heartburn. It's not too strong, usually, but it's every single day, from the start. I probably had heartburn three times in my whole life before I got pregnant, and now it's Tums in the living room, Tums on my nightstand, Tums in the car, and Tums in my purse. I'm thinking I need more Tums for my other purse, I got stuck without them last week ;) I haven't tried Gaviscon, but I would no doubt just drink it from the bottle if I did!

For sore throats, I usually use Ricola throat drops and lots of lemon tea with honey. And popsicles. I haven't researched, but I don't see why any of those wouldn't be ok in pregnancy. If it's really bad, I add a painkiller like Aleve. I guess it would have to be Tylenol now, if you're comfortable taking it. I can't take the main ingredient in pretty much every cold medicine out there, so I rely pretty heavily on more natural treatments. I hear gargling with salt water also helps, but I never remember that when my throat hurts.

I love Pregnant Chicken. I've been reading her blog for years, despite not being pregnant or even TTC  

DrMum, photos sound exciting! I hope you'll share them! DH and my brother are both accomplished amateur photographers, so I'll probably see about doing some kind of unofficial photo shoot with them. There's no hiding my pregnancy now, either. I finally hit the "Pregnant" end of "Is she fat or pregnant?"

Three rooms on three floors is crazy! They could use that same space to just make enough rooms for everyone to stay put, no? I wonder how many babies are born in elevators there ;) I get to stay in the same room in theory, but there are only a few of the special rooms for the midwives at my hospital, so if I've given birth and another mom comes in in labor, I can get booted to a regular recovery room. Lets hope everyone keeps their legs closed that week!

Nice scan, BumpWishes! My 20 week is coming up (unbelievable!) and I can't wait!

Loozle, there's no replacement for cheese curds. Because they're "green" cheese that hasn't been aged at all, there's no readily available alternative. But poutine might work ok with little cheese chunks in a pinch. Or you can make friends with a dairy farmer ;)

Now I want raclette. I'm not sure where I'd get it, unless I wait for Christkindlemarket in December, but someone's gotta make it. I think I'll tell DH we need to take a Cheese Tour this weekend ;)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm not allergic to lemsips etc just always been told they are a no no in pregnancy. Iv had the cold so long I'm ready for giving in and having some and I dnt wanna be ill for holiday in 3week. If had the cold a good two week now :(


----------



## missfrick

Nelly, road trip to our nearest In N Out Burger? (LOL you ready to drive to LA?) I think I NEED Animal Fries now!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not sure about the decongestant in Lemsip. The paracetamol should be safe. I just use regular lemon tea and add honey. You could probably just add lemon to a cup of tea, too. If you're worried about caffeine, there are herbal lemon teas out there. I know herbal teas can be iffy in pregnancy, but I wouldn't hesitate to drink one if it was a reputable brand and I could check which herbs were in it to make sure they were all ok.


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Nelly, road trip to our nearest In N Out Burger? (LOL you ready to drive to LA?) I think I NEED Animal Fries now!

Yes! Absolutely :) .... Off to google where it is :)


----------



## NellyLou

Utah it is!

ETA: I think Texas is actually closer!


----------



## NellyLou

I believe honey is off limits during pregnancy, and no honey for little ones until they are a year old.


----------



## bumpwishes

Thanks ladies. Have any of you got notes from your scan that you dont understand? Mine says iup (which i know) but then what looks like a > with a u above, then the word 'dates'. Does that make sense aha?

MrsKchicago that is so exciting for you!! Mine feels ages away. 

DrMum I also have an anterior placenta, hoping I won't have to wait till too late to feel movement. 

Aha ladybrown33, it's our first and we think the surprise will just be amazing, but I would like a girl first so finding out is even more tempting!! I'm struggling aha.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've heard no honey for babies because of the botulism risk, but I've never heard no honey during pregnancy. Gonna go look it up now.


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, look it up, because if I'm wrong, I want some honey :)

Yesterday I posted on FB that we would be finding out what we're having tomorrow and said people can guess if they want. One of my Mom's friends commented that I need to make my mom happy and have one of each... So random. The funny thing is that I know my mom will be happy whether it's a boy or a girl, plus she does already have a grandson from my brother anyway. I just find it funny what people will say!

Also, I will be happy whether we have a girl or a boy, but I think I would like a girl just a teeny bit more. I think that's because we lost my sister when she was 24 and I was 23. We were very close, and I would love for my daughter to have the relationship that we had. I am very very close to my brother too of course, but there is definitely something special about sisters.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I think for honey it makes a difference if it is pasteurized...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> I've heard no honey for babies because of the botulism risk, but I've never heard no honey during pregnancy. Gonna go look it up now.

Let me know please as il be going shop tomorrow to get something. I'm fed up of bein ill now thou really I should be thankful I'm not throwing up or worse with constipation lol. I remember takin a few lemsips with my daughter without probs from what iv read it's the risk of increased bp.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm torn about whether I want a girl or boy as well. I would love it either way but, having already had a boy, the thought of wiping up poop from a baby girl scares the bejeezus outta me! I wish I was kidding, but I am terrified if I have a girl she will have chronic infections and it will be my fault =(


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just did a quick search. It's hard to find really trustworthy sources, but the consensus is that honey is safe. Mayo Clinic's opinion is "We don't know," BabyCenter's "experts" (all ob-gyns) say it's fine, Livestrong says it's good but doesn't give good sources, The Bump's "expert" says pasteurized honey is good. The overall opinion is that, while there is botulism in honey, they adult digestive system is more than capable of killing it long before it hits the fetus, whereas a baby's immature digestive system would be more sensitive.

There are mixed reports on pasteurization. Some say only eat pasteurized honey, some say the pasteurization process for honey is different than the process for dairy and juice and only really stops the honey crystallizing.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet anything thick and syrupy and the same texture as honey would be soothing in tea, though, if you're not comfortable with actual honey. Brown rice syrup, maybe?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I hope honey is ok! I have been having honey sandwiches a few days a week!!

Now that I am back home on my PC I can upload my gender scan pic. Little girl number 3 for us :pink::pink::pink:
 



Attached Files:







10719122_10154730268780691_1334317322_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## swampmaiden

nice, Foxy.. I can actually see her little ear on the bottom photo!! 

thats awesome theres In n Out burgers as far as Utah and Texas.. my girlfriend got triple gold stars today for bringing me animal style fries.. I seriously couldve ate a whole 'nother one lol

as for poutines, couldnt you use cottage cheese as a substitute? I always thought those little balls were cheese curds? If my husband ever manages to fulfill the promised East Coast vacation, Im going to try one.. you girls got me going :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

No, cottage cheese wouldn't work. Those are curds, but it's a totally different flavor and texture.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I asked DH to bring home some prunes when he got groceries, and he brought these fancy looking D'Noir prunes, because it's all they had. There's a big spiel on the back about how they spent 100 years developing this exact technique for superior prunes, and only a few plums are selected from the orchard, and so on. My eyes about rolled out of my head - they're prunes! They make you poop! How complicated do they have to be? Was naming them in French really necessary?

Let me tell you, ladies - these prunes are delicious. They may be the best prunes I've ever had. I will never again roll my eyes at pretentious laxative fruit...


----------



## frenchie35

LOL @ MrsK : Don't mess with the French and their prunes! There's a whole region of the country known for them. And that's where the word prune comes from. "Une prune" in French is actually a plum. Same as where the word raisin comes from ("un raisin" = grape)

LilFoosh, I feel the same way but about changing a boy's diaper. Isn't it hard to clean around his man business every time he has a poo? And while you're busy cleaning up, how do you avoid him peeing at you? I got used to the very linear way to clean my DD, and if she peed while I was changing her, it just kinda flowed down into the diaper. I guess I'll find out in about a month if this will be an issue or not!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hey Frenchie, it's kinda a relief to know I'm not the only one with this worry. With boys the poo can't really go in anywhere, but it definitely squidges up and around. It isn't difficult to clean and we found it never got near the tip of his penis just around the sack. That being said we did not circumcise, so that may be a different kettle of fish. 

For the peeing thing, you can get peepee teepees, a little material cone to put on top while the diaper is open. But if you just open the diaper (don't pull it off completely yet) & then just put the front back loosely covering, then you get the new diaper and wipe(s) and whatever else you need, when you go to do the actual change he will probably already have peed. I never got peed on but had a close call or two right as I was opening the diaper, DH got peed on a couple of times - he also got pooed on... DS also pooed on the nurse who had just given him his first bath, right on her arm and the white towel. It can happen to anyone. 

It seems extra silly to be concerned about not being able to clean a little girl properly considering I have the same bits. I can't imagine how DH would feel!

Have fun today Nelly!


----------



## NellyLou

So excited for today! 1pm can't come fast enough!

I think when it's your second, it's easy to be a bit nervous about how to clean a different sex than the first properly. I was worried about being able to clean dd before I had her, but it didn't take long to figure out lol. She's never had any infections or anything, so don't worry too much! If we have a boy, I'm sure I will be a bit nervous too though haha!

MrsK, your prune story made me laugh!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I been shopping for my cold remedies cost me about £10 lol boots sell a brand of lemsips that are just paracetamol so got them and some halls throat sweets and nasal strips and spray hopefully between them they will get rid of it.


----------



## Loozle

I hope you feel better mummy_smurf!

I'm also worried about changing a girl! I keep being told about how girls get poo everywhere! Boys are easy to change but changing a girls nappy is the unknown :haha:


----------



## HopefulInNL

We had our ultrasound yesterday...wasn't sure if we would get to find out gender (it was for cervical length) but the tech was able to tell us! 

We are team....BLUE! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ZAHRADNEKSHARON20141001173314139.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 8









ZAHRADNEKSHARON20141001173105815.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 13


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats Hopeful! Adorable scan!


----------



## DrMum

Yah another boy congrats hopeful!

Feel better soon mummysmurf!

Did anyone actually use those peepee teepee things? They seemed to come in every gift basket I was given with DS and I never used them once! All babies pee everywhere, it's the fresh air on their bits haha! Newborns also have the projectile poo to enjoy!

So apparently we are forecast snow today! Even by canadian standards that's a bit early for my liking... Time to break out the boots and hats I guess.

On the note of Christmassy weather, did we ever reach a decision about a gift exchange, or did that move to Facebook? I'm still all up with the idea of sending something to another corner of the world, seems like a fun thing to do? Since our group is markedly smaller these days I'm happy to coordinate it of that would help?

What do we all think? I'm thinking we could see how many are in, then pick pairs out a hat and those two do a gift swap between them. Thoughts?


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm pretty much ready to join the FB group. Is there someone I can PM, or can PM me so I can join?


----------



## NellyLou

bucherworm, send me a pm with your email address, and I will add you to the fb group :)

I'm in for the gift exchange! 

Also, I was shocked to discover that my daughter could projectile pee when she was a newborn! it's not only boys who do it haha!


----------



## ladybrown33

HopefulInNL said:


> We had our ultrasound yesterday...wasn't sure if we would get to find out gender (it was for cervical length) but the tech was able to tell us!
> 
> We are team....BLUE! :happydance:

Congrats!!! Another member of team blue


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Can I also join the FB group?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm a sweet potato today! That's one of the ones I always noticed on really properly pregnant women! Lilypie says he's 10 inches now because they can finally measure his legs. TEN inches! That's huge!

Congrats on Team Blue, Hopeful!

Frenchie, I never knew prunes were such a big deal in France! 

I got a call from the ultrasound place today. I have to pay out of pocket til I hit my deductible, and they always call ahead to make sure I know. I was worried about the cost of the anatomy scan, but this one is somehow cheaper than the dating scan by about $50. I'll still have to wait to find out about the doctor half - they bill me after the ultrasound. Hopefully that's similar in cost, but if not, I'm going to reach my deductible no matter what, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## DrMum

OK so far then it's you and me nelly sending each other something haha!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! I'm in on a gift exchange. Sounds fun!


----------



## missfrick

I want in on the exchange!


----------



## HopefulInNL

I'll do the exchange! :)


----------



## Loozle

I'm in on the gift exchange! Although I have no idea what anybody would want from the uk :dohh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Loozle said:


> I'm in on the gift exchange! Although I have no idea what anybody would want from the uk :dohh:

Jammie Dodgers!!


----------



## Loozle

MrsKChicago said:


> Loozle said:
> 
> 
> I'm in on the gift exchange! Although I have no idea what anybody would want from the uk :dohh:
> 
> Jammie Dodgers!!Click to expand...

:thumbup: ooh good idea! Definitely need to send some penguin bars too - I'm sure they were mentioned when the gift exchange was first discussed..


----------



## MrsKChicago

Penguins are good too! We can get a lot of UK biscuits here, but no Jammie Dodgers or Penguins. I haven't had a Jammie Dodger in over a decade :( Which is kind of my own stupid fault, because I have a few friends in the UK who would send me some if I just thought to ask...


----------



## Loozle

I'll definitely make sure to send Jammie Dodgers and penguins then! 
When are we doing the gift exchange? Was it christmas time that we said?


----------



## DrMum

Awesome news!

I'm thinking let's have the pairs picked out the hat within the next week or so then aim to have the gift at the recipients house before Xmas.

What I will do is just pair people up then those two can PM or email each other their addresses rather than posting contact details online.

What kind of sum would work for everyone? $10 ie £15? Just a starting suggestion.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm comfortable up to $25, but I certainly don't mind going lower. Enough to send maybe a baby item and a little treat? Arrival by Christmas sounds good as long as there's lots of warning. I'm a big major slacker!

There are websites that will pair up names for gift exchanges, too. It might be easier that way.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh! Someone is selling our stroller on Craigslist. With the bassinet, the extra seat, the parent console, glider board, and a car seat adapter (probably for the wrong brand, but oh well). It's even the color I want! And it's all for the price of just the base stroller new. I'm just waiting to hear back from DH about picking it up (it's out in a far suburb) before I email. Kind of gambling on having a second kid here, but it's such a good deal.


----------



## chrislo4

Now im back on FB can I be added to the group please? 

Also up for the exchange. Love RAOK type things .... I need Twinkies haha!! 

I've been battling a cold for a couple of weeks and my nausea is back in the evenings.


----------



## ladybrown33

I would like to do the gift exchange $25 sounds fine to me

Where are you Nellylou how was the appt?


----------



## HopefulInNL

I'm good with $25. I like the idea of a baby item and a little treat :)


----------



## Bookity

I'm committed to another exchange this Christmas and with tighter finances, I don't think I can do another :(( Hopefully we're all around for one next year and things are better for me money wise!

Anyone who wants to be added to the fb group please PM me with your email and I will be happy to add you!


----------



## NellyLou

We had our ultrasound and surprise surprise! We are team BLUE!!!! Couldn't be happier and oh was bouncing off the walls :D


----------



## NellyLou

Bucherworm, I'm trying to add you to the db group buy it won't work on the iPod :( I will add you first thing tomorrow!


----------



## missfrick

Congrats Nelly that's so exciting!


----------



## hanni

Congratulations on finding out genders ladies! 
Are we still a bluer group than pink or have they evened out yet?


----------



## swampmaiden

congrats on the boys, hopeful and nelly

I think we are still majority Blue


----------



## DrMum

Yay for the blue bump nelly!!


----------



## NellyLou

PS MrsK, the Theodore race is officially on!!! :D


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay for more boys! Congrats ladies

Unfortunately, I'm with Bookity regarding the exchange. Sorry ladies, we have a ton of family to buy for =(

I got the call for our anatomy scan today, booked for Oct 27th! And my weekly check up showed everything is still fine, although I had unexplained brown discharge :( My SCH disappeared a week or two ago so I am hoping any blood from that finally just made it's way out.

And I think I decided on doing a yellow & gray themed nursery


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to Team Theodore!


----------



## missfrick

Ladies who have found out sex: Was your Chinese predictor right? I'm curious about its accuracy.

Here's the link: https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
Mine predicted girl... only 4.5 months left before we find out lol!


----------



## DrMum

Missfrick it was right for me 2 out of 3 times. Although I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess it's a 50:50 thing.....!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine was wrong. It predicts girl for most of the early 30s, so it's not even like I was off by a few days on conception and then it would have been right.


----------



## Loozle

Missfrick, it was right for me all 3 times! 

Nelly, congratulations on team :blue:!


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats on BLUE bumps hopeful & nelly! 

DH asked me at the weekend if we found out LOs gender would i be able to keep a secret ..... I don't think I could!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> We had our ultrasound and surprise surprise! We are team BLUE!!!! Couldn't be happier and oh was bouncing off the walls :D

Congrats :D team blue defo takin over the thread :p


----------



## hanni

Please tell me I'm not the only one who cries over the silliest of things! 

I often sob my eyes out when my OH leaves for work. Lord knows why! He's back within 8 hours. Super crazy pregnant lady over here.


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Ladies who have found out sex: Was your Chinese predictor right? I'm curious about its accuracy.
> 
> Here's the link: https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
> Mine predicted girl... only 4.5 months left before we find out lol!

Nope! Every single prediction method I used said girl this time.... It is definitely a boy :).


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Nope mine predicted girl and I'm havin a boy.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm definitely in for a gift exchange. Anyone specifically want something from France?

Congrats on all the gender discoveries! Mine is booked for Nov 7th. My 4th month checkup was all normal today. I got to hear the baby on Doppler, thumping away.

LilFoosh, yellow and gray sound really nice. Baby chicks/ducklings with elephants/hippopotamuses?

The Chinese predictor said DD would have been a boy, and that this one will be a girl. Let's see if it goes 50/50 or 0 for 2!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

The gender prediction chart has been wrong twice for me so far.

Owls, giraffes, elephants & hippos! DH is the one loving the owls, I think they are cute too but I was showing him pics of my plans and pretty much everything with an owl he said "Ok... that's super cute" hahaha


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Updated count from the first page: 

10 :blue:
6 :pink:
6 :yellow: (I didn't count Lsd since you said you were going to find out)


----------



## twinkie2

Hi ladies, still following along even though I don't post much. Just wanted to updated that I am staying team yellow, but DH will be finding out gender and of course telling NO ONE! He really wants to know, I want to know too, but for some reason I really want this one to be a surprise at delivery since it is our first. So excited. We have an appointment today then we will schedule the gender scan for our next appointment, I can't wait to see his reaction even though I'll have no idea what it is (both of think boy for some reason though!) We've agreed that since he's finding out, he has to buy the baby's hospital take home outfit. Of course it will have to boxed, taped and wrapped so that I don't peak!

For those fighting off bad colds, right there with you, the cough is the only part that won't go away now and I'm getting so tired of it :( Hoping we all get better soon!


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations Nelly!! Welciome to team *BLUE*

The chinese predictor did not work for me but it's the only the predictor that said girl all of the others that I've tried said boy so.....


----------



## chrislo4

Gender prediction was wrong first time round for me. Predicted a boy but we had a little lady. This time its predicting girl. I also have done the ring & baking soda tests which have also predicted girl!


----------



## brittany12

I'm team pink! 

most Chinese calendars were right for me. Only one was wrong!


----------



## NellyLou

Twinkie, I have no idea how you will be able to not force your hubby to tell you! That's impressive :) 

My office is having a charity bake sale this morning. Someone made these little Cheese Cake Apple Crumbles... Oh... my ... God! Sooooooooooooo good!


----------



## twinkie2

Nelly-I'm sure I'll be begging him to tell, but he knows that I really want the surprise and he will greatly enjoy lording this over me and not telling me. He is a big jokester, so I'm sure he'll toy with me the entire time, which will likely annoy me to no end, but in the end, we are both getting what we want, so I guess that's the good part.

I actually think not opening the take home out fit will be the hard part!


----------



## NellyLou

twinkie2 said:


> Nelly-I'm sure I'll be begging him to tell, but he knows that I really want the surprise and he will greatly enjoy lording this over me and not telling me. He is a big jokester, so I'm sure he'll toy with me the entire time, which will likely annoy me to no end, but in the end, we are both getting what we want, so I guess that's the good part.
> 
> I actually think not opening the take home out fit will be the hard part!

Oh yeah, I would have that unwrapped so fast! I would have to make my husband hide it at someone else's house haha!


----------



## twinkie2

I feel like it will be like being a kid at christmas again, seeing presents under the tree and knowing you can't open them for a few weeks still! Pretty sure any future babies I WILL be finding out gender, I just want the delivery surprise just this once :)


----------



## bumpwishes

Twinkie2 you're very strong there! keep it up, the surprise will be worth it (that how I see it anyway :) ). I don't think I could be as strong as you if my OH knew and I didn't aha. I'm struggling even now and no one knows what baby is. My sister really wants to know and I was tempted to get it written down and just show her but I'd deffo go crazy. It will be so nice that your have a perfect going home outfit all picked out though.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I read some other mums who decided to stay team yellow found it a lot easier once they were past the 20 week scan. Especially if it is the last scan you get, I can see why it would be easier! 

So... who's finding out next then?


----------



## chrislo4

LilFooshFoosh said:


> I read some other mums who decided to stay team yellow found it a lot easier once they were past the 20 week scan. Especially if it is the last scan you get, I can see why it would be easier!
> 
> So... who's finding out next then?

I hope thats true!!!! We decided straight away to not find out but as the scan is getting closer i know when im asked if we want to know im going to blurt out YES YES YES!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

hanni said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who cries over the silliest of things!
> 
> I often sob my eyes out when my OH leaves for work. Lord knows why! He's back within 8 hours. Super crazy pregnant lady over here.

One of the books someone gave DH mentioned that there will be a phase where dad gets kind of clingy and wants to always be around mom, and a phase where mom gets clingy and wants to always be around dad. I don't know if DH hit that phase (I've been meaning to double check when he's supposed to), but I've definitely been feeling more attached lately. Could be you're in that same phase.

I haven't been as crazy as I expected, but I've had a couple of ridiculous moments. Both where when I wanted to buy something and it wasn't available. Shopping for sort of modest maternity shorts ruined my life (oh, the tears!!!), and I nearly cried in Ikea because I picked out a duvet and then they didn't have it. :dohh:


----------



## hanni

MrsKChicago said:


> hanni said:
> 
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who cries over the silliest of things!
> 
> I often sob my eyes out when my OH leaves for work. Lord knows why! He's back within 8 hours. Super crazy pregnant lady over here.
> 
> One of the books someone gave DH mentioned that there will be a phase where dad gets kind of clingy and wants to always be around mom, and a phase where mom gets clingy and wants to always be around dad. I don't know if DH hit that phase (I've been meaning to double check when he's supposed to), but I've definitely been feeling more attached lately. Could be you're in that same phase.
> 
> I haven't been as crazy as I expected, but I've had a couple of ridiculous moments. Both where when I wanted to buy something and it wasn't available. Shopping for sort of modest maternity shorts ruined my life (oh, the tears!!!), and I nearly cried in Ikea because I picked out a duvet and then they didn't have it. :dohh:Click to expand...

It's probably that then! I feel suddenly swamped with an overwhelming sadness when he goes anywhere. Or I get sad when I have to go anywhere without him. He must be sick haha. Thank you for telling me! 

Shopping is a totally legitimate reason to get upset! Is crazy what hormones can do.


----------



## MrsKChicago

You've inspired me to go look it up and find out when that's supposed to happen. I'm gonna give DH what for if he skipped his clingy period ;)


----------



## ladybrown33

Oh boy have I become a big cry baby crying while watching movies and tv shows its ridiculous.

I definitely feel like I'm the clingy one at this point but for a great while everything OH did was annoying to me. But that has passed I like to be around him as much as possible these days.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ok, I just flipped through the book (The Expectant Father). There's no clear passage I can quote here, but sure enough, right at the fourth month it mentions that we'll start to grow increasingly emotionally dependent on our partners. It's mentioned in the next couple months, too, so I guess we're in it for the long haul! It also mentioned that he might start turning inward right about now, as the pregnancy becomes more real to him, and he spends more time processing it, so I guess don't freak out if that happens. What a joke, that they detach right when we attach!

It's strange for me, because we've known each other so long, and we've been a couple for over 11 years, so we're pretty independent for the most part. I only really feel this attachment when we've been away from each other for awhile, like if I'm off on a girls trip or he has a job that takes him away overnight. Now he just goes to work for the day and I miss him.


----------



## SarahBear

I've been incredibly busy with work lately, so I don't have a chance to scan through all I missed, but I will be starting to re-join the thread here. Anyway, what I really wanted to say was that I'm pretty sure I started feeling the baby moving yesterday! I am currently a couple days short of 16 weeks. I thought I felt something super early, but it wasn't really clear if it was the baby, or my digestive system. This time it felt different. So exciting! Makes it feel more real that there's a little person growing inside of me. I'm excited about the baby getting bigger and the movements getting more clear and defined. Pregnancy is a pretty amazing experience. And at the end of it, I get a whole new kid! I'm sure it's going to be a bit rough adjusting to two kids instead of one, but I'm excited at the same time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How exciting! I'm still not sure whether I'm feeling Teddy in his hyper moments, or some random digestive thing.


----------



## NellyLou

I am starting to feel or little guy a bit more, but we figured out yesterday at the scan that I have an anterior placenta. So that's why I'm not feeling as much as last time. He did give one very big kick yesterday that surprised me though!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I been getting like a stabbing pain low down on and off all day n night still there now so god knows what that is, maybe something stretching?


----------



## NellyLou

Probably round ligament pain , especially if you get it when you sneeze too! It's normal.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv had round ligament pain a few times when sneezing and coughing or even gettin up to fast it's not that cause that comes under my stomach this is lower down almost feels like Someone with sharp nails scratching you what iv been feelin today


----------



## NellyLou

Ooooh, then I have not experienced that :s


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just completely lost it laughing at something that was really not that funny*. Like, hyperventilating scared the dog so she ran to DH for comfort, tears streaming down my face hysterical laughter. Is this a hormone thing? Or am I just a lunatic? I guess happy lunatic hormones are better than sad angry lunatic hormones.

*Because I know I'd be curious - I was joking around with a friend earlier about the heartburn=hair baby thing. I said that I got heartburn from mashed potatoes, she said he was gonna have a full head of hair, I sent her a picture of a very cute little bear cub and told her it was the latest ultrasound. I just emailed DH links to some waterproof cameras, and I guess the first copy and paste didn't take, so my "Very compact" link was the little bear cub. He starts reading the email on his tablet, and just gave me this look and said "Honey, what the &%#$ is this?" and showed me the picture. And I lost it. Completely. Oh, the look on his face... Still laughing...


----------



## missfrick

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Iv had round ligament pain a few times when sneezing and coughing or even gettin up to fast it's not that cause that comes under my stomach this is lower down almost feels like Someone with sharp nails scratching you what iv been feelin today

I'm having this in my cervix all day today... Finally got so sharp I'm at emerg making sure I'm not dilating or something... I feel kinda bad dragging DF here again especially since after 12 weeks everythings been totally fine. But it's my first time doing this and everything scares me... Hopefully someone is just kicking me in the vag...


----------



## hanni

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I been getting like a stabbing pain low down on and off all day n night still there now so god knows what that is, maybe something stretching?

I get these kind of pains really badly. I get them all around the bottom of my stomach and sometimes up the sides when I move too quickly or in a awkward way, if im sitting wrong or if I sneeze. I assume it's just stretching. :shrug:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope everything's ok and baby's just practicing the cancan, MissFrick! Keep us updated.


----------



## missfrick

Apparently the feeling of the baby trying to scratch its way out with fingernails is a totally normal thing that happens... why does no one write a book about all the horrible pain you can be in during pregnancy, where everything is still "AOK" medically...
Anyhow, Squiggles was waving on the ultrasound, and there was no dilation of the cervix, so it's just another pain I will have to get used to...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Aww cool thanks for the update on it saves any of us worrying. You would think would know things like this with this being #2 but I honestly didn't feel anything happening with my daughter.


----------



## Loozle

I'm glad everything is ok missfrick!

Exciting that a lot of us are starting to feel movements. I've definitely been feeling Little Miss for a few weeks now and have seen my bump move twice now too. Only very slightly and only when she's super active. I can't wait until my oh and the boys will be able to feel her moving :cloud9:


----------



## button05

Hi ladies, I haven't posted much on here but I have been following the chat :) anyway, posting today to say that I find out the gender in TWO HOURS!! Eek! Very excited, I'll be sure to post once I know!


----------



## Loozle

Ooh how exciting button! Do you have any guesses as to whether you're team :pink: or team :blue:?


----------



## frenchie35

missfrick, I'm glad everything checked out okay.

I had my first "100% sure" movements yesterday. I was just watching TV and when I changed positions, I had 4-5 big kicks that made my bump move! It was funny because it totally took me back to when I was pregnant with DD.

MrsK, I had some serious heartburn with DD and she came out with a full head of hair. We could even see it on the 30-week ultrasound!


----------



## Loozle

I never had heartburn once when pregnant with the boys and they both had a full head of hair when born.


----------



## button05

So I was convinced I was having a girl and......I was right! We are TEAM PINK!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

button05 said:


> So I was convinced I was having a girl and......I was right! We are TEAM PINK!!!!

Congrats on team pink :D


----------



## bucherwurm

Congrats on all the movements and new genders!
I haven't felt anything yet. It is making me nervous, especially with my ultrasound coming up really fast. I'm afraid I would hear the worst, when it should be a happy time.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

My gender scan is in 3.5 hours!!!!! 


Ahhhh I feel like I could puke I'm so excited!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so glad everything is ok!

I'm so tired this morning. I went to bed nice and early and just couldn't sleep. And it's so cold :( I hear it snowed in the suburbs last night. Yuck. It's nice overnight, but not when I have to leave the house!

How's everyone feeling today?

Bucherwurm, it's really early still to be feeling movement. I honestly have no idea if I've felt flutters or crazy gas. I wouldn't worry at all for at least a few more weeks (easier said than done, I know).


----------



## DrMum

Morning all, congrats on the movements and the new genders!

Don't worry at all if you aren't feeling anything yet. This is my third pregnancy and with an anterior placenta I really notice it's much quieter so far! I'm trying to enjoy it before the overnight acrobatics keep me awake haha!

It's a damp miserable day here today. The cold white frosty days we had last week were much nicer! Anyhoo, time to break out the tights and sweaters!

People are finally starting to workout that I'm pregnant after us deciding not to announce just to let people organically find out. Everyone looks stunned when I say I'm half way already!!

Good luck for the scan in a couple of hours., look forward to the update!


----------



## bumpwishes

I'm glad you've mentioned the pains you get occasionally get with sneezing. I bend over a bit to sneeze at the moment so my tummy isn't so stretched otherwise I've a few seconds going ouch aha. 

Congratulations on the team pink news. So exciting. I can't wait to feel movement. I thought I felt a very cushioned kick last night but it's super unlikely and probably my wishful thinking :).


----------



## mommasquirrel

I want to be part of the gift exchange. Our next US is on Wednesday to check babies growth. So excited to see little one again.


----------



## Loozle

I can't wait until our next scan. It's on 14th October, when I turn 20 weeks exactly. Only 10 days to go! :happydance: 
I'm definitely going to be getting them to check that she's definitely a she! Lol. That probably sounds silly but after 2 boys, having a girl seems a bit unbelievable :haha:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

BABY GIRL BABY GIRL BABY GIRL!!!!! We are sooo excited!!!


----------



## DrMum

Yay snowbunnie- great news!


----------



## Loozle

Welcome to team pink snowbunnie! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on the little girl!

Loozle, I'll be double checking, too. They're in there anyway, might as well be sure!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Yay another member to team pink!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sn0wbunnie said:


> BABY GIRL BABY GIRL BABY GIRL!!!!! We are sooo excited!!!

Congrats on team pink :D


----------



## missfrick

Oooo all these people finding out sex makes it so hard to stay team yellow! Our scan is Friday!

Had a low quality US in emerg last night, and was trying to figure out if I saw anything... but it was SERIOUSLY low quality... I had trouble seeing the heartbeat and the hand waving around as it was... It was for the best because I would have instantly regretted it anyhow...


----------



## chimama

Congrats snowbunnie and button on team pink!

It seems my bump has been growing in leaps and bounds. I just realized this morning that my belly button is almost out! Anyone else's belly button the same way?


----------



## Bookity

My belly button is so deep, it'll be quite some time before it pops, if at all. Didn't happen in either of my pregnancies. 

Getting so antsy knowing I still have a month to wait before I know which team I'm on. The way my almost psychic friend goes on, I'm almost convinced it's a boy. All I can do is wait and see.


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats Team Pink ladies!!!

My belly button didn't pop last time do I don't expect it to this time.


----------



## SarahBear

My belly button didn't pop, but it did flatten and look a bit like an asterisk.


----------



## missfrick

I don't know what my belly button is going to do... I took out the piercing a couple days ago because it was showing in all my shirts since the belly is out. I've had the piercing for half my life, so it's weird and taking some getting used to.


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats button & sn0w on pink bumps!!



missfrick said:


> Oooo all these people finding out sex makes it so hard to stay team yellow! Our scan is Friday

Doesn't it?! Do you think you'll stay yellow? I'm not sure im going to be able to!!


----------



## Loozle

My belly button is unlikely to pop as it hasn't before, but it will flatten out - and looking at it, it definitely won't be long until it's completely flat. I took my belly button bar out at around 12 weeks as I was showing and I don't like seeing the belly button bar through my clothes. Luckily it has gone straight back in after birth the last 2 times so it should do the same this time. I agree though missfrick, it is hard to get used to! You'll probably find that when you put it back in it will take a little while to get used to having it again lol. 

Has everybody starting baby shopping now? I have my pushchair travel system with car seat - then found ds2's infant car seat in the cupboard :dohh: but I guess its good to have a spare incase of baby sick on the car seat so no big deal! I've also been buying a pack of nappies each time I go food shopping for a few weeks so I have a little stash that I'll keep adding to. I got our changing mat on Friday. I also found ds2's newborn bath seat in the cupboard as well our steriliser. I've bought a couple of girls outfits since we only have boys clothes, but need to buy quite a bit more, need lots of babygros and vests. A friend of mine has a Moses basket to give us so I'll just need a new mattress for that and I need to find our Moses basket sheets. 

I keep panicking about how much we still have to buy but moreso because christmas is coming too and I'm in no way prepared for that!

My mind is clearly in overdrive this morning :haha:


----------



## button05

Thanks ladies!

Loozle, we went on a massive spending spree yesterday, after finding out we are team pink. Mainly clothes, bibs, socks etc but also a few practical things like nappies and bottles! We also went to see my SIL who gave us a gorgeous cot.

We then got home and I went online and ordered a mattress, glider chair and changing table.

It all feels very real now!


----------



## chimama

Definitely more real by the day. Yay I'm a mango today!

I have almost everything we need for baby. Planning to order my diaper bag today. Otherwise only breast feeding items are left. Any other item I get will basically be a nice to have.

Regarding the nursery, since we rent, I'm planning to use stripped wall decals on the wall (alternating blue and light grey) but will probably have that done in December when DH has time off. The room will also serve as a guest room for my mum so we have the IKEA Hermes bed in there as well. Any other guests who visit will have to stay in a nearby hotel. 

For the cot, we bought the white Stokke Sleepi cot which grows with the baby from bassinet size till about 10 years and can be wheeled from room to room.
 



Attached Files:







Stokke-Sleepi.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sn0wbunnie

This is our reveal pic :)

https://i59.tinypic.com/351e13s.jpg


----------



## hanni

bumpwishes said:


> I'm glad you've mentioned the pains you get occasionally get with sneezing. I bend over a bit to sneeze at the moment so my tummy isn't so stretched otherwise I've a few seconds going

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I also have to do this or else it bloody kills. Either that or hold onto my stomach when I cough or sneeze. Is this your first?


----------



## morgan29

When I wiped last night I had three small clumps of dark brown mucus. Nothing since but it has me worried. I called my OB office last night and the on call Doctor didn't seem too worried about it since I don't have any pain or cramping. Has anyone else had this in the 2nd trimester? I am 16 weeks. Heard the heartbeat this past week.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Ive been bleeding on/off during this pregnancy and my doctor doesnt seem worried. My last exam showed I have one very angry cervix so now im on flagyl for a week. Fx'd that its the cure all.


----------



## Littlechimpma

sn0wbunnie said:


> This is our reveal pic :)
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/351e13s.jpg

Amazing reveal pic!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Cool reveal pic :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think I'd worry about a little brown mucus. Have you done anything that might have irritated your cervix? Maybe a particularly fun night with DH? ;)

Love the reveal pic! I like those paint ones a lot. I bet I'd use too much paint and it would all squidge out of the edges and ruin it.

I still have tons of shopping to do. I would love to just go buy everything, but I want to wait til after I have a shower so I have some things left to put on the registry. And I know people will want to buy clothes, so I'm only buying things that I really love. We've definitely been picking things out, though.

Speaking of which, when are you ladies thinking about showers? It's tough with a March due date! I guess mine will have to be January. Everyone will be burnt out from the holidays, but it would be too early in November, wouldn't it? I don't want to go too late because I want time to get everything ready and who knows if I'll go a little early? And nobody has time for an extra party in December, especially in my family - mom and I both have December birthdays.

My belly is starting to get in the way a little bit. Only if I'm leaning forward into a counter, to wash my hands or turn on the coffee maker (the switch is in the back), stuff like that. I read about a woman who kept almost falling over washing her hands after she gave birth because she didn't have her belly to lean on anymore, I bet that's going to be me!


----------



## morgan29

Thanks, ladies! Last time for hubby and I was probably 5 days ago. Only thing different was Friday night I went to a work function and within a hour of eating the food I was having stomach cramping and diarrhea. I have read a few places where some girls got the dark brown mucus after straining. Sorry, tmi I know. So far all is well today. I wish I had a doppler! It just scared me because all I have had so far is the normal mucus discharge. My 16 week appt is Tuesday so I at least don't have to wait very long!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It could be either. If it was brown, it was old, so sex five days ago or straining could irritate the cervix (happened to me once or twice at the beginning. Nothing to worry about, especially if the doctor tells you it's fine :)


----------



## Loozle

MrsKChicago said:


> My belly is starting to get in the way a little bit. Only if I'm leaning forward into a counter, to wash my hands or turn on the coffee maker (the switch is in the back), stuff like that. I read about a woman who kept almost falling over washing her hands after she gave birth because she didn't have her belly to lean on anymore, I bet that's going to be me!

I keep forgetting about my bump, trying to squeeze through little gaps and getting stuck! :rofl: The funny thing is that I remember doing the same thing when I was pregnant with ds2 all the time, you'd think id of learnt by now!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! I'm gonna be doing that soon trying to get into bed if we don't move DH's dresser soon.


----------



## NellyLou

Cute reveal pic snowbunnie!!! 

No shower for me this time, but last time I was due in February and had showers in November.


----------



## bumpwishes

hanni said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one! I also have to do this or else it bloody kills. Either that or hold onto my stomach when I cough or sneeze. Is this your first?

Aha yes definitely not the only one, I fear sneezing aha :). This is my first which is why I'm so anxious all the time. Wish I could start to enjoy it more. How about you, first child? 

Sn0wbunnie that is such an adorable reveal pic. I love it and now a lovely top to wear and keep :). Congrats.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I get the round ligament pain when I cough or sneeze, too. Not always, but sometimes. It's more often when I'm lying down. I'm glad I knew about it before I experienced it for the first time!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I hate round ligament pain :p


----------



## missfrick

So just as I am ignoring the vaginal pain, I now have sharp stabs in my thigh... they last a second and then are gone, no redness or swelling so I'm convincing myself it's not DVT and there's no reason to rush to a hospital again... DF said he thinks some of the pains are because I'm turning 30 in a couple months - I could have smacked him for that one! I'd rather blame the baby than admit I might be starting at all to get old....


----------



## MrsKChicago

Could it be sciatica?

Don't worry for a second about turning 30. As far as I'm concerned, life starts at 30! I'm approaching 32, and I wouldn't go back to my 20s for anything. I won't deny there are a few extra aches and pains, though.


----------



## missfrick

Yes I think it may be sciatica... I feel it all around my butt and down that thigh at the front and back too... When I stand I an feel exactly where the uterus is pushing on muscles/nerves... DF started to rub it and that made it worse... I'll mention it to the doc on Friday.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

This must be pregnancy brain doing this to me... I don't know why it's so hard to understand... Okay, I'm 16 weeks. So am I 4 months or 5 months pregnant?

16 weeks = 4 months. So... Am I 4 months going into my 5th month? Also, should I be reading about stuff that happens in my 16th week or 17th week now? Cuz I've already completed 16 weeks.... So 17? AhahaHahahah... Whyyyy is this so confusing to me?! I feel so dumb!


----------



## MrsKChicago

They just number it so weird. I would say you're 4 months, and I'd read up on stuff that happens in your 16th week. It generally lines up with whatever your ticker says. I'm 4 1/2 months now, but going that way, I think it adds up to 9 1/2 or 10 months total.


----------



## bucherwurm

I have definitely had round ligament pain. I also bend over to sneeze. I guess at this point it's more a reflex, because I've been feeling it for a while. Sometimes standing up really fast does it. Also coughing or sneezing lying down can do it, so I try to sit up if I feel something coming. It is painful, but if it happens, I try to see the good side. Baby must be growing!


----------



## cmr01

Ive been craving vinegar for a bit and finally got to take advatage with some yummy cucumbers. My cravings sometimes drive me insane.


----------



## Bookity

One of my pet peeves is when people count 4 weeks as a month. The further on you get, the more inaccurate it becomes. My lmp was June 9th so I would say on Thursday I'm 4 months. I'll be 17 weeks & 3 days at that point. 

Also something that annoyed me, but us really personal preference. When people count the month they are in when telling someone how far they are. I always estimate months completed. With my first I had a coworker due a few weeks after me, but by what she told people, you'd think she was further along than me. It was stupid, but it irritated me. 

I guess I'm pretty finicky.


----------



## hanni

bumpwishes said:


> hanni said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one! I also have to do this or else it bloody kills. Either that or hold onto my stomach when I cough or sneeze. Is this your first?
> 
> Aha yes definitely not the only one, I fear sneezing aha :). This is my first which is why I'm so anxious all the time. Wish I could start to enjoy it more. How about you, first child?Click to expand...

Yep! I was thinking that's why it must be so painful, everything stretching out further than its ever been for the first time.


As for months, I found this cool website which defines them clearly. 
https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

Basically.. 
Month 1 = weeks 1-4
Month 2 = weeks 5-8
Month 3 = weeks 9-13
Month 4 = weeks 14-17
Month 5 = weeks 18-21
Month 6 = weeks 22-26
Month 7 = weeks 27-30 
Month 8 = weeks 31-35
Month 9 = weeks 36-40


----------



## NellyLou

Bookity said:


> One of my pet peeves is when people count 4 weeks as a month. The further on you get, the more inaccurate it becomes. My lmp was June 9th so I would say on Thursday I'm 4 months. I'll be 17 weeks & 3 days at that point.
> 
> Also something that annoyed me, but us really personal preference. When people count the month they are in when telling someone how far they are. I always estimate months completed. With my first I had a coworker due a few weeks after me, but by what she told people, you'd think she was further along than me. It was stupid, but it irritated me.
> 
> I guess I'm pretty finicky.

LOL I'm the same! It drives me nuts! I won't go through my whole rant again - I'm pretty sure it's already in this thread somewhere haha. But to me, we already get two weeks free, and then two weeks of waiting before we find out so you already have a month in before you even know you're pregnant. I conceived June 13th and am due March 6th so that's not even nine full months. Sorry, more rant than I expected :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Bookity that's so funny! I'm the opposite, especially when it comes to kids ages. I always say I'm "almost 4 months", "4 months" or "a little more than 4 months" as an example. Just like with my DS when he was 10 weeks old he was "almost 3 months", then he was 3 months, then when he was over 3.5 months I would just start saying almost 4 months. It seriously annoys me when people give weeks or months at older ages, especially when the kid is 3 or 4 years old..."How old is your son?" reply "Oh, he will be 42 weeks (heaven help me if they say months) tomorrow." What the hell? :rofl:

I slightly disagree with MrsK. I'm 16+1, if someone asked I would say "I'm approximately 4 months", but I would be reading stuff from the 17th week. I have completed my 16th week, I'm now in my 17th week.

It really does depend on the site though, you could go back to the very beginning and see when they start counting. What to Expect is written as I have said above.

The calendar I have is broken down into 4 week months, putting a pregnancy at 10 months long. But I'm pretty sure that is based on lunar months, it's obviously not actual months. 

Don't worry snowbunnie, you are not the first and definitely not the last to be confused with this topic! Part of the trouble is that it is counted differently depending on what you go by, which resource you are looking at, what country you are in, your doctor's preference, etc.

Congrats on the girls!

RE: brown discharge. At your appointment please ask them to check your cervix. It is probably nothing and as your doc said if you don't have cramping that is fantastic, but just to be on the safe side get them to double check it. I had brown discharge at my appointment on Thursday (thank goodness I was at the clinic when it happened), everything is fine but they confirmed my cervix is still long and closed no signs of shortening or dilation. :hugs:


----------



## NellyLou

cmr01 said:


> Ive been craving vinegar for a bit and finally got to take advatage with some yummy cucumbers. My cravings sometimes drive me insane.

Yes! I am having such a hard time controlling cravings this time! I don't remember it being this bad last time. If I want something, I NEED to have it :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

hanni said:


> bumpwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanni said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one! I also have to do this or else it bloody kills. Either that or hold onto my stomach when I cough or sneeze. Is this your first?
> 
> Aha yes definitely not the only one, I fear sneezing aha :). This is my first which is why I'm so anxious all the time. Wish I could start to enjoy it more. How about you, first child?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! I was thinking that's why it must be so painful, everything stretching out further than its ever been for the first time.
> 
> 
> As for months, I found this cool website which defines them clearly.
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html
> 
> Basically..
> Month 1 = weeks 1-4
> Month 2 = weeks 5-8
> Month 3 = weeks 9-13
> Month 4 = weeks 14-17
> Month 5 = weeks 18-21
> Month 6 = weeks 22-26
> Month 7 = weeks 27-30
> Month 8 = weeks 31-35
> Month 9 = weeks 36-40Click to expand...



Thanks for the link.. I'll check it out! I hate math & numbers! HAHA

Regarding kids ages, I can't stand when people are like, "oh my child is 36 months." No, he's 3 years. Why do you need to make me do math?!


----------



## twinkie2

Hi ladies, just a quick question/favor for all those that do bump photos. Would any mind sharing? I know a few have here and on the fb page. I ask because I was with my twin yesterday who I think was trying to give a compliment, but it totally offended me, said that I was so tiny still for this far (I do not feel this way at all as I haven't fit in regular pants since 11 wks!!), I feel like I've grown so much in just the last few weeks too! I know everyone is different and obviously first pregnancies are a bit different, but I swear she was near this size at 17 weeks too, of course she didn't have pics to look at. I don't know why I was offended, it seems like everyone either thinks you aren't big enough or are too big, what's the deal!!?? Maybe I'm overthinking this. I try to eat healthy, but let's be honest I have a lot of sweet and crap food cravings that do get filled. I've gained, what I believe, is a healthy weight for 17wks and am up 8lbs. I've attached my 8 wk (earliest I have-was afraid to jinx it before this due to spotting) and 16 wk photos.
 



Attached Files:







8wksIn.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3









16wks.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NellyLou

Hi Twinkie! I don't have any pics yet from this pregnancy (Not on the ball at all!), but I've attached my 18 week bump from last time. I think I might actually be smaller this time somehow! Or maybe the rest of me is bigger so my belly looks smaller haha. Everyone is shocked when I tell them how far along I am because I'm "small".
 



Attached Files:







bump.PNG
File size: 199.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SarahBear

I don't even count in months when it comes to pregnancy. It's all about the weeks for me. If that doesn't mean anything to the person I'm talking to, I tell them my due date.


----------



## mommasquirrel

What a beautiful bump twinkie you look very pregnant to me.I just look bloated and my bump is not as round as I would like. I figure my lovely tummy chub is still in the way. Your twin was probably trying to say something nice.my aunt said something along the same lines and I just ignored it..but then she said something about the names we picked out. It still irritates me but I figure in time I will forget. Dont dwell too much on others and their opinions. What really matters is that you and baby are healthy.


----------



## NellyLou

Twinkie, I found a random pic from last week that shows my current bump... Not big! You will get tonnes of comments on your size... One person will say you're tiny and the next will try to convince you you're having twins. Your bump is adorable!
 



Attached Files:







bump 2.PNG
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 44


----------



## twinkie2

Thank you nellylou & mommasquirrel. Probably just over reacting, and you're right, the next person probably will tell me I'm huge for how far I am.


----------



## Loozle

This is me on Saturday so 18+4 with baby number 3. I'm definitely way bigger than I was with my first and a bit bigger than I was with my second.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm a big cranky mess this morning. I woke up in a good mood, and some stupid technology issues made me want to transform into a dinosaur and go stomp on small towns. Raaaaar. All because I missed The Price is Right and Facebook has made my groups harder to see... Ridiculous... I'm working on distracting myself now so I don't go full Pregzilla. I'd hate to see my freakout if I had a real problem!

As for weeks vs months. I use weeks with people who I suspect might care to that amount of detail. If it's someone I just know casually, I usually round to the nearest half month. I figure some random lady I tutor with is just making conversation and wants a rough idea, so 4 1/2 months is close enough, whether I'm 17 or 19 weeks at the time. I don't think people who haven't been pregnant are too familiar with the week system. 

I'll post photos at 7 weeks, 16 1/2 weeks (I think that's what you said you posted), and my most recent from a couple days ago at 18+2 I think. I usually take them before I eat, and the most recent one is after eating, so it shows a little more growth than I really had. I think your bump looks great for 16 weeks. People just get this idea of what pregnant women should look like, and they don't realize how much variation there is in normal. And then the ones who wish they looked thinner when they were pregnant will think "You look so small!" is a compliment, and meanwhile you're sitting there wishing the bump would just get big already. It's such an emotional minefield.
 



Attached Files:







no bump 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 11









18 weeks Saturday.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks MrsK, I think you've got that exactly right. I think people think of a pregnancy and they think of that perfectly round pregnant belly, well, it takes a while to get there and depending on your own stature, it looks so different on everyone. My sister is almost 2 inches shorter than me and the more I think about it, she may have been slightly bigger looking at this point, but really it would only be because she had less torso room to squish everything into. I still didn't think she was big. I'm going to try to just get over it. I'm sure this isn't the last comment I'll get that will rub me the wrong way.


----------



## morgan29

Thanks LilFooshFoosh, I am going to the doc today at 4:30. My normal 16 week appt was tomorrow so they just moved it up. Praying everything is ok!


----------



## NellyLou

I hope everything is ok Morgan!!!


----------



## bumpwishes

Twinkie2 I wouldn't worry. I'm not far enough to compare but I know I lost weight during my first 12 weeks. I think I'm only up 2lb at the moment (16 weeks tomorrow.) I'm sure if it was a problem your midwife would say? All I can see is beautiful bump pictures. Can't wait to show off a bump the same size as those. 

I have my 16 week appointment Thursday. I really hope my midwife will try listen for a heartbeat. I'm so anxious it would really help reassure me. Did anyone hear the HB at their 16 week appointment?


----------



## NellyLou

I am pretty sure it's standard practice to listen to the heartbeat at 16 weeks. That was the first time they did for me. Good luck!


----------



## morgan29

I had to go in last week for a blood pressure check and they found the heartbeat within 5 seconds with the Doppler. I was 15 weeks.


----------



## Teilana

I heard the heartbeat at 9 weeks and again at 13 weeks. I am assuming that I will get to hear it at every appointment. Get to see baby again on October 17, next appointment with Dr is October 20 and then I'm off to the low risk group for the rest of the pregnancy.

Got a call from my Dr saying that they had my appointment for my referral to a low risk group. My first appointment with them is November 25. 

Can't wait until we see baby in a week and a half and hopefully the little ninja will cooperate and let us see the goods :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

My midwife listens for the heartbeat at every appointment. She couldn't find it at 9 weeks, but we've heard it every month since then.

I got another BumpBox today, despite Fedex's best efforts to keep it for themselves this time. It has a pack of monthly onesie stickers for baby photos, a bag of vanilla butternut popcorn, a pumpkin souffle scented soy candle, a natural stretch mark cream, and an organic cotton rattle. Good one this month. Too bad I'm still in cranky pregzilla mode and not able to get as excited as I should be.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1351.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bumpwishes

NellyLou said:


> I am pretty sure it's standard practice to listen to the heartbeat at 16 weeks. That was the first time they did for me. Good luck!

Thank you ladies. I've just read mixed things online and didn't want to get my hopes up. The midwife said it was too early to listen last time at 14weeks. Ready for it to be Thursday :).


----------



## CoffeePuffin

18 weeks today. Here's a picture for you ladies. I feel I look like I'm just getting fat rather than I'm pregnant though. 

https://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/1971390_389291704555340_1770883796_n.jpg


----------



## Loozle

You don't look fat at all, definitely all bump!

I've just had an amazing surprise from my oh! I've been talking about getting a new car as mine is old and not quite big enough for 3 car seats. Didn't think I'd be able to afford one before the baby came. Oh has just taken me outside to my new car that he got for me! It's exactly what I've been looking at and I'm so in love! I'll be taking it for a drive tomorrow when I've transferred my insurance over but I am completely over the moon! Very happy pregnant lady here tonight! :-D


----------



## NellyLou

That's awesome Loozle! What kind of car did you get?

I want a new car too, but it will most likely have to wait until after my maternity leave. I have a Nissan versa which will do, but I'd like something a little larger because our families live out of town and we travel a lot.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, Loozle! How sweet of him.


----------



## chrislo4

Coffee, lovely bump. Def don't look fat x 

Loozie, how lovely is your OH?!! What did he get you? I have a 60 plate Renault Scenic which is fab for space/children but I fancy a change before baby arrives.


----------



## DentDoc16

Twinkie- I know I'm only 15 weeks, but I swear I still look the same as before! haha. I think your belly looks quite nice, a good size for where you're at! =)


----------



## Bookity

Here's me a couple days ago. I've not gotten incredibly massive with either of my other pregnancies, though did get bigger the second time around. I'll have to search for comparison pics.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bookity

Found my comparison shot. 

Don't worry about what people say about your size. Some babies just carry more internally. Lol. And there's still plenty of time to "pop".
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Foxycleopatra

everyones bumps are so different and no matter how you look people will always comment!

Below is a comparison of 16wks with number 2 and this time with number 3.
 



Attached Files:







10717735_10154754743220691_1383338972_n.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bucherwurm

Loving the bump shots!

My ultrasound is tomorrow! Can't believe it. I'm nervous. And I have to wait all day as it's at 4!


----------



## mummy3

About to go read and attempt a catch up. Hope everyones ok:hugs:

We had really really bad news at my sons endoscopy last Wednesday so its been hard to do much aside from deal with that.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no. I'm so sorry, Mummy. We're here for you if you need to talk about it.


----------



## cmr01

NellyLou said:


> cmr01 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been craving vinegar for a bit and finally got to take advatage with some yummy cucumbers. My cravings sometimes drive me insane.
> 
> Yes! I am having such a hard time controlling cravings this time! I don't remember it being this bad last time. If I want something, I NEED to have it :)Click to expand...

I totally agree so much different with this one. Granted I have my spouse taking this ridw with me when my sons dad didnt so I feel very spoiled and whiney. Lol so glad my hubby puts up with it.


----------



## morgan29

I am so relieved! Went to my 16 week appointment and baby looked great! Only thing that could have been better would be a gender guess. :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twinkie2

DentDoc16 said:


> Twinkie- I know I'm only 15 weeks, but I swear I still look the same as before! haha. I think your belly looks quite nice, a good size for where you're at! =)

thanks dentdoc! how have you been?!


----------



## twinkie2

WOW! I have to say thank you for all the support and responses on the bump photos! And after seeing all the lovely bumps I've decided I'm exactly where I should be for me!! Going to continue enjoying this pregnancy and ignore all the comments (at least the ones I don't like ;) )


----------



## mummy3

That was a lot to read! 

Congrats to all those who found out genders and saw baby:happydance:

DrMum, glad you were able to start buying:hugs:

Missfrick, what a scare! Glad everything was ok!

Bumps are all different, everyone looks perfect for their gestation:thumbup: Mine's pretty small mostly, she likes to stand up and she's not measuring big like the others did right away. All bumps are individual as are all babies so your bumps will change all the way along, even daily:haha:

A car is a very nice pregnancy gift!!

Its also ok to be hormonal and cry or laugh or insist on cravings right now!:baby:

Thanks MrsK, long story short, his condition worsened and he's not allowed food trials for the indefinite future. Insurance are being jerks and we're having to fight for coverage of his elemental diet. I thought he would have improved so expected food trials and formula weaned away and not for him to be on it for the indefinite future. His whole esophagus is ulcerated.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How devastating for you. I hope he starts to improve soon and can start food trials.


----------



## NellyLou

Mummy3, I am so sorry to hear that! It's hard for people to understand how difficult it is to be unable to eat food. My sil can't eat and she is in her late 20s . I can't even imagine what it's like for your little guy :(. Prayers that he will improve and vd able to start eating in the near future!!!


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck tomorrow Bucherworm!!! I can't remember ... Are you finding out the gender?


----------



## mummy3

Thanks guys:hugs: His condition is lifelong :( He has no safe foods and even on his elemental diet he's deteriorating. I cant imagine not having food at our/your SIL age :(:hugs: Can your SIL tolerate any foods at all?

Bucherwurm, good luck for tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## DrMum

Mummy3 so sorry to hear you had that tough appointment and now are trying to find a way forward. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## SarahBear

Had an appointment today. All appears well I'm going to try to get in for my quad marker next week.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

mummy3, sorry you didn't have good news for your son. What is it that he suffers with? I know someone online whose son suffers with MNGIE and he can't tolerate any food either. Hopefully there will be some light at the end of the tunnel for you. 

I seem to always have a stuffy nose lately, it's driving me crazy. And this heartburn is annoying too. BUT when I laid in bed last night, I felt lots of movements from my little bean. Can't wait to feel the proper kicks!


----------



## NellyLou

mummy3 said:


> Thanks guys:hugs: His condition is lifelong :( He has no safe foods and even on his elemental diet he's deteriorating. I cant imagine not having food at our/your SIL age :(:hugs: Can your SIL tolerate any foods at all?
> 
> Bucherwurm, good luck for tomorrow:happydance:

Poor little guy! I'm assuming he has a feeding tube? My SIL has gastroparesis (her stomach was paralyzed). She had a feeding tube until they removed her stomach a few years ago. She couldn't eat anything at all then. Without her stomach, she can eat very tiny amounts, but has to hook up to an IV for TPN (total parental nutrition) every night. She's really amazing because she feels so awful so much of the time, and you would never know.


----------



## Loozle

Mummy3 :hugs: 

I've got a 58 reg Ford Focus - my current car is a W Reg Ford Focus (we like fords :haha:) so this is quite an upgrade for me! It's bigger inside and has a bigger boot which will fit our pushchair and still have loads of space. 

And in non-car news lol, I'm 19 weeks today! We have our 20 week scan in 1 week and hopefully everything will go well with that! I'm always nervous before a scan, which I guess is because of my history of mc's.


----------



## bucherwurm

Hopefully you will get some good news soon, mummy3. That must be tough.

Your new car sounds nice Loozle.

We are planning on finding out what baby is, as long as we have a co-operative one. I am really not sure what to expect. I wouldn't be surprised to follow the boy trend that my husbands siblings seem to have, but would be awesome to find out we are having a little girl. I'm having very mixed emotions, nervous and super excited.


----------



## chrislo4

Bucherwurm, good luck with the scan and enjoy seeing your LO. 

Mummy3, im sorry to read about your son. I hope it improves for him 

Today i feel HUGE! (17+6)
 



Attached Files:







17+6.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NellyLou

Cute bump chrislo! I LOVE Your dress!!!


----------



## chrislo4

Thank hun. ASOS maternity!!! I prefer dresses when pregnant so have raided their website haha


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm so excited, tomorrow we get to see our little one and get some measurements. Fingers crossed we get some good pictures. Hope everyone is doing well today. I'm sleepy and hungry since I woke up. Also, I have been craving caffeine which is weird for me. I stopped all caffeine roughly two years before trying to conceive. :wacko:


----------



## NellyLou

chrislo4 said:


> Thank hun. ASOS maternity!!! I prefer dresses when pregnant so have raided their website haha

Oh no! That was dangerous... Have not seen that website before. I may have bought a few things lol. I find it really hard to find cute maternity dresses around here!

Mamasquirrel, I hope your scan goes well!

Bucherwurm, I can't wait to hear what you're having!


----------



## mummy3

Bucherwurm, checking in to see how it went!!! I'm guessing girl just to be different:haha:

Coffeepuffin, what is MNGIE? I'm sorry he's going through similar :(

My son has Eosinophilic esophagitis, complicated by and likely caused by (chances 8x higher) Ehlers Danlos type 1 he inherited from me. His esophagus attacks all food as foreign releasing eosinophils, the allergic cells. The ulceration is because he has extremely fragile skin from the EDS1. He has global motor delay and expressive language delay but that's from the EDS and from his prematurity, which also is from EDS1! He came off his NG about 3 months ago after learning to use the bottle but a g tube is imminent with the damage being done. If he has a tube his formula is covered, its messed up! 

Nelly, your SIL must be so so strong:hugs:

Loozle, nice!!! Your hubby gets well into the good books for this!!!

Chrislo, that's a really cute dress, and bump! You don't look huge!

Mommasquirral tomorrow is so close, think you'll sleep tonight??:happydance: Are you giving in to the caffeine??


----------



## Lil bean

Hi Guys - I am having a Girl!! I really wanted a girl but I was convinced it would be a boy because my DH's family has alot of boys. 

So Excited its a girl!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lil bean said:


> Hi Guys - I am having a Girl!! I really wanted a girl but I was convinced it would be a boy because my DH's family has alot of boys.
> 
> So Excited its a girl!!

Congrats on team pink :D


----------



## bumpwishes

Ahh congrats!!

It's so exciting to hear everyone's scan/gender news. It's tempting me aha!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, lil bean! Anyone else besides Bucherwurm about to find out? I'm looking forward to confirmation next Tuesday, even though I think it was pretty clear at my 15 week scan. 

I love that dress, too. I just commented on it in the bump thread :) It's hard to find anything here that isn't either a solid or a stripe. I like stripes and solids, but I'd like a little more variety. Give me a modern floral or some polka dots or something! I did find one spotted sweater, but I need to exchange it for a smaller size, I think. I might just keep the big one and be extra cozy this winter...


----------



## chrislo4

mummy3 said:


> Chrislo, that's a really cute dress, and bump! You don't look huge!

Thank you sweet :flower:



Lil bean said:


> Hi Guys - I am having a Girl!! I really wanted a girl but I was convinced it would be a boy because my DH's family has alot of boys.
> 
> So Excited its a girl!!

Congrats on your PINK bump!! I was completely convinced DD was a boy as similar to you my DH has alot of boys on his side. 



bumpwishes said:


> It's so exciting to hear everyone's scan/gender news. It's tempting me aha!

Me too!! I really dont think i can go til March without finding out!! 



MrsKChicago said:


> I love that dress, too. I just commented on it in the bump thread :) It's hard to find anything here that isn't either a solid or a stripe. I like stripes and solids, but I'd like a little more variety. Give me a modern floral or some polka dots or something! I did find one spotted sweater, but I need to exchange it for a smaller size, I think. I might just keep the big one and be extra cozy this winter...

Thanks hun! I'm actually a polka dot or floral girl. Solids just seem to make me look frumpy and stripes ... we wont go there!


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on team pink lil bean!

Mommy3, that must be so hard for your little guy. :hugs:


----------



## Teilana

I find out pink or blue in a week and a half on the 17th!

Definitely excited to find out and to see baby again, I haven't seen the little ninja since our dating scan back at 7 weeks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

chrislo4 said:


> Thanks hun! I'm actually a polka dot or floral girl. Solids just seem to make me look frumpy and stripes ... we wont go there!

I'm kind of enjoying being able to wear stripes for once ;) But I'd love some variety. I don't want everything striped! At least the two nice dresses I bought are more fun. One is bright pink and the other is black with white dots :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

Yea, I don't think there will be much sleep. I had a hard time last night and ended up waking up around 4. My husband is just as giddy. I don't think I will be giving into the caffeine craving anytime soon. Instead I had some plums and a blueberry bagel with cream cheese. So far that seemed to do the trick. i wonder how many of the original ladies that first started in the post are still around. 
As for clothes I've been wearing the same outfits for the last month. I love lounging in this cotton dress I have since it's so incredibly hot here. 
How much weight has everyone gained so far. I am up 8 pounds since we started.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been fluctuating a lot lately, but I think I've gained about 8 pounds. A little more than ideal for my starting weight, but not too bad. Five of it came the first week when I quit Weight Watchers.

Maybe you can find a caffeine free version of something normally caffeinated and trick yourself into thinking the craving was satisfied.

It's only in the mid sixties here, but boy is it sunny! Feels like mid eighties when the sun is out and the breeze is down. I kind of wish I'd worn shorts.

I really need to buy new bras again. My new ones are getting way too small :( I hope I can wear them again post-breastfeeding, at least. I hate spending so much on something I only get a couple months out of, but the really cheap bras just don't cut it for me.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

If there is one place I'm not growing it's up top lol they do occasionally get soar but that's it so I'm convinced it will be the same again and I won't produce milk.


----------



## lilyjune

Howdy! I'm Lily :) I'm expecting my second on March 21st, 2015! Woo hoo! We haven't found out the gender yet, but hoping to in a few more weeks. We have a 6 year old daughter who's pretty excited to become a big sister. 

Anywho, I'm totally new to this place but I'm looking forward to hang in' out with other March mommies! :happydance:


----------



## DrMum

Congrats on team pink! I'm glad you are so excited!!

Nelly - did ASOS post to canada? I haven't looked at them this time as I thought they were uk/USA only but would be excited to check out a new shopping options!

Mummy3 that must be hard for you, with stress about your son when you are pregnant yourself, take care lovely and make sure you get some rest. :hugs:

Mrs k I hate to depress you, but my pre pregnancy bras never fitted properly after breastfeeding... My boobs were a totally different size and shape! Maybe one day!

AFM well I'm just ticking along, next scan is 22nd. It's getting a little harder to keep the worry at bay as I become more and more visibly pregnant and people can tell but we are just getting through it and trying to enjoy each day of pregnancy for what it is, rather than gazing into the abyss of "what ifs".


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lilyjune said:


> Howdy! I'm Lily :) I'm expecting my second on March 21st, 2015! Woo hoo! We haven't found out the gender yet, but hoping to in a few more weeks. We have a 6 year old daughter who's pretty excited to become a big sister.
> 
> Anywho, I'm totally new to this place but I'm looking forward to hang in' out with other March mommies! :happydance:

Welcome aboard :D


----------



## NellyLou

mummy_smurf2b said:


> If there is one place I'm not growing it's up top lol they do occasionally get soar but that's it so I'm convinced it will be the same again and I won't produce milk.

I am worried about that too! I didn't change bra sizes at all last time, never got engorged, never leaked.... So far no change in size again. Fingers crossed it works out for both of us this time!

DrMum, ASOS does ship to Canada, and it's free shipping over $35!!! 15$ for express shipping if you're like me and can't wait to receive your stuff :)


----------



## NellyLou

Welcome LilyJune! How has your pregnancy been so far?


----------



## lilyjune

NellyLou said:


> Welcome LilyJune! How has your pregnancy been so far?

So far so good! Finally starting to feel those little movements, which is awesome!! because with my first, I didn't feel anything until 20 weeks.


----------



## ladybrown33

Welcome Lilyjune!!!!

So I think I will have to wear dresses because pants are so uncomfortable, even maternity pants.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol think I'm going crazy but yesterday I decided to my belly bar out as it kept hurting me and tonight iv felt baby move quite a few times so I'm wandering if belly bars could have stopped me feeling it or its just coincidence :p


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome Lily!

I know I've been back and forth on this for weeks, but I'm pretty sure it has to be the baby I'm feeling today. I wish there was some test to know for sure.

One of my best friends has been out of town since August. She's finally back, so we got lunch today, just after I posted about new bras. First thing out of her mouth when she looked up after checking her menu was "Oh my god, your boobs are huge!" I'm in big trouble if they keep growing!


----------



## cmr01

I wish I could wear dresses to work. Everything would be better. Our dress code is dress pants and collard shirts. But my bosses told me I could wear leggings and a fitted plain tshirt. Thank god!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

lilyjune said:


> howdy! I'm lily :) i'm expecting my second on march 21st, 2015! Woo hoo! We haven't found out the gender yet, but hoping to in a few more weeks. We have a 6 year old daughter who's pretty excited to become a big sister.
> 
> Anywho, i'm totally new to this place but i'm looking forward to hang in' out with other march mommies! :happydance:

welcome! :)


----------



## bucherwurm

Well I'm back. Baby was a bit on the small side, so I will probably have to go back for more pictures in a few weeks, but from what the tech saw, things seemed fine. We got to see the profile, and arms, legs, and even little feet.
Baby wants to keep us in suspense though, because the cord was right in between the legs :dohh:


----------



## mommasquirrel

Welcome Lily! 

MrsK: I totally understand about the bras Mine typically cost 60-80 each bra because I am very endowed and the cheap bras always break on me. Right now I am surviving on the maternity bras my DH bought me from motherhood maternity. They don't give me any support but it keeps them from wandering around. I have some old sports bras but seriously, i don't know who would want to out more pressure on their breasts during pregnancy. Since i don't really leave the house much I go bra-less and chill out on the couch. I've gone up at least two whole cup sizes since pregnancy was confirmed. If it keeps growing I'm gonna need a tractor to hold these melons up. At least little one won't starve.
Anyone else leaking clear fluid?


----------



## missfrick

Mommasquirrel: Before I got BFP I lactated as a side effect of a medication I was on, but after BFP it stopped (I wasn't leaking, but it was there on expression). I had nothing until about 16-17 weeks, and now when I express I have a sticky clear fluid.


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies, glad to read that everyone is doing well

I need to get new bras soon too.. I was a D cup before pregnancy, and had some nice Cacique bras that were slightly bigger than necessary.. but now Im starting to bulge out of them.

Been really tired lately, and dealing with RLP all day.. its just quick sharp twinges and cramps, kinda like a period type cramping.. and on my right side... but it still worries me. All else is fine tho

And Im jealous of all the awesome bumps... I havent really popped out yet, and my jeans are STILL on the same belt hole. Its not fair


----------



## DrMum

Swamp maiden you always have cool avatar pics! I always meant to ask you about the stork one... Did you take it? If so, wow!!


----------



## missfrick

swampmaiden said:


> hi ladies, glad to read that everyone is doing well
> 
> I need to get new bras soon too.. I was a D cup before pregnancy, and had some nice Cacique bras that were slightly bigger than necessary.. but now Im starting to bulge out of them.
> 
> Been really tired lately, and dealing with RLP all day.. its just quick sharp twinges and cramps, kinda like a period type cramping.. and on my right side... but it still worries me. All else is fine tho
> 
> And Im jealous of all the awesome bumps... I havent really popped out yet, and my jeans are STILL on the same belt hole. Its not fair

I have had quite bad cramps on my right side pretty much from BFP, I asked the doctor and was told it's all ligaments and stretching. :hugs:


----------



## MarchMadness

Hi all you beautiful March Moms to be!! Im due on March 31st. My 4th and couldnt be happier. Hope everyone has had a great pregnancy so far. Just turned 15 weeks and my ucky tummy is finally being good to me. Thought I would drop in to say hi and wonder if thee is someone or a few due on the same day??!!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

MarchMadness said:


> Hi all you beautiful March Moms to be!! Im due on March 31st. My 4th and couldnt be happier. Hope everyone has had a great pregnancy so far. Just turned 15 weeks and my ucky tummy is finally being good to me. Thought I would drop in to say hi and wonder if thee is someone or a few due on the same day??!!

Welcome! :flower: Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy. 

Aren't you meant to get some newfound energy in second trimester? WHERE IS MINE?! I'm still absolutely exhausted. Granted, not as tired as I was in first trimester.. Probably because I'm not throwing up all the time now but I am still ridiculously tired. My 2 year old keeps telling me to go to sleep, bless her :sleep:

8 days til scan!


----------



## Bookity

I felt really crampy a couple days ago, but figured it was just growing pain stuff and ob seemed to think I was right when I mentioned it at my appointment yesterday. Makes sense as around 16 weeks the bump begins to do a lot more expanding. A friend of mine due to have her fourth any day now, told me the pains just get worse with each child. Oh joy.


----------



## frenchie35

Welcome to lilyjune and MarchMadness. I added you on the first page, so you can check who else is due at the same time.

I've been feeling some sure-fire kicks over the last week. Some cramping and stretching, but I don't think it's worse than the first time around.

I don't leave the house much either, so I mostly wear pullover shelf bras. They're very forgiving in terms of fit, but I can tell they're getting stretching a bit more than usual. I remember that last time I started leaking what looked like colostrum at around 18 weeks, even though Google told me it should happen much later. I haven't had any leakage this time, but there is something that dries around the nipple from time to time.

The second trimester is definitely more comfortable, tummy-wise. I still get heartburn and some gag attacks in the evening, but I don't find myself needing a lie-down as often as a couple weeks ago. Whew!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I do have more energy now than a few weeks ago.
I have a scan today..4 hours to go. So excited.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Is anyone else experiencing lightning crotch? Feels like a sharp pain going from the cervix down through the lady bits that lasts for a second or two?


----------



## frenchie35

Yes! Lightning crotch! That's the best way to describe it. I get that from time to time.


----------



## NellyLou

Lightning crotch lol, good description! Not yet this time, but I did last time.

Did any of the second time (or more) moms experience an anterior placenta in previous pregnancies? Just wondering if I will be able to feel the baby move a lot more at some point?


----------



## Bookity

I had anterior placenta with my first. The first movements that I was CERTAIN of were around 20 weeks, they made my belly jump, they were so strong.


----------



## DrMum

Hey nelly, I've had a posterior placenta with my first, anterior second and anterior again with this one so I have some comparisons haha! Definitely movement was more "cushioned" up until about 20-21 weeks then it felt much the same to be honest. I notice with an anterior I don't feel those very early fluttery feelings, it's more straight to the knocks and stretches.

Also, confession time......I checked out ASOS.... Dangerous!! But they have such lovely stuff. Chrislo...who knew your gorgeous dress and bump would have this effect on bank balances around the world haha!! Thanks for giving us all new maternity clothes hope!!


----------



## DrMum

Oh and welcome to our two new ladies! It's exciting we are still gathering momentum! Hope you are both doing well so far and we will all enjoy getting to know you :)


----------



## NellyLou

Thanks DrMum and Bookity! I was getting a bit worried that I wouldn't get to feel all the amazing crazy movements that I did with my first! I am really looking forward to my daughter being able to feel him kick :) 

Yes, ASOS was definitely dangerous. I have not seen dresses like that around here at all! I can't wait for my order to arrive!!!


----------



## DentDoc16

Oh, I've been experiencing the "lightning crotch" thing too! Kept wondering what the heck is going on! 
I also have an anterior placenta. I thought at one point I did feel something, but I may have been wrong. I haven't felt anything since. 
No bump yet either!


----------



## cmr01

Im right there with you ladies, not at all tired as I was in 1st tri but im still pretty tired and do get exhausted easily.


----------



## cmr01

No lightning crotch here. At least I dont think but the other night I kept getting a pain near there where it would feel like my belly was tightening up and lots of sharp pains. I didnt feel like I had to have a bowel movement and didnt know if it was braxton hicks. It was real intense though. Finally in the middle of the night I had the urge to have a bowel movement and it stopped so maybe thats what it was.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm posterior this time, and I'm pretty sure I was anterior last time. I had some very distinct movements last week that reminded me of the feeling when I could almost feel distinct baby body parts poking me, which came closer to 20 weeks last time. Also by 20 weeks DH could feel the movements from the outside of my bump, so maybe before that I was just in the dark about whether it was gas bubbles or not! I think that's about the time when your uterus has taken up all the extra space it can find and starts pushin' through the cushion that's left between you and those kicks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to the group, MarchMadness!

I definitely had a second trimester burst of energy, but only compared to the first trimester. I don't have anywhere near the stamina I had before I got pregnant. It doesn't help that my sleep has been awful since day 1, since I had to stop my melatonin. 

I've had lightning crotch on and off for awhile. Not for at least a few weeks, though, I don't think. All my first trimester pelvic pain seems to have resolved now that he's rising up higher. 

I am absolutely dying for a glass of wine today. Just a little one. I can see it in my mind - a nice, crisp, dry white... I'm half tempted to have DH bring home one of those tiny champagne bottles and share it with me. I wonder if I'd enjoy it if I did the fancy wine tasting thing and just didn't swallow... I've found one ok non-alcoholic beer, but everything I've read says non-alcoholic wine is hopeless.


----------



## mommasquirrel

The ultrasound went great. I had to go to the bathroom not once but twice during. The tech was amazed at how fast my bladder kept filling up. I drank so much water I felt quite water logged. Baby must have thought it was time for a rave party and was moving around flailing its arms and legs all over as well as arching it's back. baby was yawning and at one point did a stretch with one leg up to its face. It was so amazing. Here are some of the pics. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound October 8 2014 baby foot.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11









Ultrasound October 8 2014 Thumb Sucker.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 11









Ultrasound October 8 2014 Proflie.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsKChicago

Very cool! They can be so wild in there!

Last time they told me to drink this massive amount of water, and I thought I was going to die. The tech took a quick peek before deciding that it should be a transvaginal, and her first words were "Wow, you really do have to use the bathroom!" She rushed me through after that so I could go before the TV one. I've always had to pee a lot, and pregnancy makes it worse. This time I'm going to make sure I've had some water, but I'm not going to drink as much as they say. I won't make it through the ultrasound if I do.


----------



## lsd2721

Awww, beautiful baby mammasquirrel!

MrsK, I have heard that it is okay to have one glass of wine during pregnancy. A couple of friends in Australia drank wine during their pregnancies every now and again (probably a total of 3 during the entire pregnancy) and they all had beautiful, smart, healthy babies! :) So maybe it's okay to have a little?! Although all the doctors I've had said no wine during pregnancy. So. Who knows!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sure a glass now and then won't hurt. Doctors take a zero tolerance approach because there's no way to tell what the safe limit is, but it's definitely more than one glass! It makes DH kind of uncomfortable, but last we talked about it, the further along I am, the less it concerns him. He wouldn't stop me, but I don't want him to worry too much. I'm definitely planning a glass of champagne on New Years Eve, and maybe we'll split one of those teeny tiny bottles to celebrate 20 weeks. The craving is passing a bit, I guess I only want wine for breakfast ;)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

To be honest Is there any proven evidence of wine/beer doing any harm during pregnancy? I drank in my first pregnancy, ok not a lot but I went down the pub occasionally and I had a healthy baby. I'm a different women now I have a child, dnt care about beer/pub :p but I'm just sayin it did no harm with me wen I was carrying my daughter. This is my only prob with my holiday in 11days, it's gonna be hard finding non fizzy or non alcoholic drinks lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think alcohol is alcohol, when it comes to fetal alcohol syndrome, but I also think there's very little risk in having a glass of something. I think you really have to drink to see any problems. It just _feels_ wrong. That was my first big symptom, before I was even testing positive. It just felt wrong to drink during the two week wait for some reason.

I'm glad our vacation is tropical. I can drink my fill of virgin daiquiris and be perfectly happy. And have a lower bar bill ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

Thanks DrMum :) 
I just find my avatars via Google images. This one is a rufous hummingbird, which is the most exotic local hummer we get here in San Diego... the stork one I saw on a webpage of cool photoshop images... I just saved it and used it on here. If you want, I can send you the file. Im probably not going to use it anymore.

missfrick, thanks for the hugs... its always reassuring to hear that Im not the only one going through all this discomfort and that its likely nothing to really worry about. Not that Im glad anyone has to deal with cramps all day long.. 

As for alcohol, I dont think 1 unit drink is going to cause any harm. Sometimes I'll take a sip off my husbands beer, and I had a few mouthfuls of my homemade wine a few weeks ago when I changed carboys on it. I think the FAS is when you binge drink.. which is 5 units or more a day, consistently over a period of weeks. The human body has been dealing with alcohol for millenia, and back in the days before clean water, pregnant women drank watered wine, ale, tea.. anything but water.

If you want a small glass of wine, i say go for it. Now that we are all out of the 1st tri, I dont think its as bad now, esp since all the organ forming is now done. 
Im planning on having a glass of red wine for thanksgiving, AND a glass of champange for NYE too. 

I miss alcohol, not gonna lie!!!! ;)


AND.... Im an onion today!!!


----------



## hanni

I don't think one glass every now and then could do much harm but yes there's definitely evidence of alcohol having such a negative effect on children's health. 
My midwife told me that it would be safer for the baby to do heroin during pregnancy then to over indulge in alcohol! Crazy right? With heroin the baby would just withdraw and go on to be perfectly healthy. Whereas the effects of alcohol are permanent.
My mum is the manager of a care home for children with disabilities and she says the amount of children who go and stay there with serious disabilities and problems all because of fetal alcohol syndrome is heart breaking. 

Like I said though, a glass every now and then your body can manage probably to deal with before it effects baby.


----------



## frenchie35

I guess with alcohol, I figure that if it is a substance that has a chance of affecting my baby, why risk it? What are the benefits? I do drink a small cup of soluble coffee in the morning, but it helps with my regularity and relieves the sinus headaches that I get from time to time. This is my personal opinion, and is very much linked to my so-so liking of wine and beer. This time around it helps that I have a toddler: you have to stay sharp! If you think that the stress of not having alcohol will affect your well-being, then you should consider the benefit of occasionally having a small glass of something.


----------



## swampmaiden

yeah, i agree.. even tho evidence supports that a few glasses/drinks here and there wont pose any real harm, and plenty of women have had healthy babies despite a few drinks here and there... why risk it? I already feel guilty enough over an occasional cup of coffee or cola, and with my history of pregnancy loss, Im terrified of doing anything that would increase my odds of something going wrong. 

All that said.. I freaking love wine, and I miss it, and though the abstinence is worth it, I cannot wait to be able to have red wine with dinner again... I completely empathize with anybody nostalgic for their vino :)


BTW.. what is soluble coffee? is that instant coffee?


----------



## Loozle

I wouldn't judge anyone for having the odd glass of wine when pregnant. For me however, the idea of it makes me feel sick in a similar way that meat makes me feel sick. Also, as swamp maiden said, with a history of pregnancy loss, I'd rather not risk it. Obviously I know that having a glass of wine can't cause a miscarriage.

On a different subject, my GP has advised me that they recommend that all pregnant women have a flu jab now and a whooping cough jab. I've never had either jabs before, and they weren't offered in previous pregnancies. Who will be getting these jabs? I need to look into it and see what the risks are I guess.


----------



## swampmaiden

I heard about the flu jab for pregnant women also... I've never had a flu shot though... I maybe get a mild case of the flu once a year.. already HAD the flu when I was 6-8 weeks preggers, and baby obviously survived even thru that sensitive period.. and Im probably not going to get one this year.

Im curious as to what others think too about this, actually.. since its flu season and all


----------



## bumpwishes

I received a letter the other day from my gp about the flu jab. The letter states it is recommended and risks are low, however, I'm definitely not booking it until after my 20 week scan. 

In regards to the wine/drinking thing, I don't really drink wine normally but I'm dying for some brie and crackers! I did feel guilty about drinking coke or Pepsi too so I bought some caffeine free.

Lovely scans mommasquirrel :) I adore the feet scans I think they're so cute!


----------



## Bookity

I got my flu shot at my appointment on tuesday. They offered it the month before, but as I was suffering with heavy morning sickness, they said maybe I should wait. I've had the shot with my last pregnancy too and no problems.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I got both shots in april. I doubt they'd want to do it twice in one year. Little one woke me up this morning. I think it has early morning dance workouts. I can feel a ton of movement.


----------



## frenchie35

Yeah, sorry, soluble coffee is instant coffee.

I had a flu shot with my last pregnancy because I worked with children. I wonder if my dr will recommend it this time since I've stopped working, but my LO is in contact with a lot of other LO's, and you know how preschoolers love to share germs!

The whooping cough vaccine is given to all French parents after their LO's are born.


----------



## chrislo4

I am having the flu shot tomorrow. I had it when carrying DD also. I work with patients in the older adult sector so we are expected to have it really. I will get the whopping cough one also in 3rd trimester.



DrMum said:


> Also, confession time......I checked out ASOS.... Dangerous!! But they have such lovely stuff. Chrislo...who knew your gorgeous dress and bump would have this effect on bank balances around the world haha!! Thanks for giving us all new maternity clothes hope!!




NellyLou said:


> Yes, ASOS was definitely dangerous. I have not seen dresses like that around here at all! I can't wait for my order to arrive!!!

Ahhh so glad to have enabled. Its a talent of mine apparently haha.


----------



## NellyLou

I will be getting the flu shot. My work has a flu shot clinic every year so I always get it. I can't remember how it works here... I think the whooping cough vaccine might be combined with the tetanus shot which I had a couple years ago. I will have to look into it.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm a little worried about getting the flu shot but my doctors recommend it. There is a clinic at their office every year so I will probably wait until it's there. DH gets one every year but I've not gotten one before, neither has DS but with him starting school this year it is probably a good idea for all of us to get it. I have heard the shot is fine but pregnant women aren't to get the nasal spray.

For drinking, SM you will love and hate this at the same time, for our 30th birthday party this year we had a cider tasting party. DH makes cider and when one of our friends kinda made the suggestion we thought it would be fun and informative for DH. I was not pregnant at the time. We also tried our hand at wine and beer. We planned for 4 months, less than 1 month out from the party I got my BFP. DH talked about cancelling but it was still the big 3-0 so I wanted something memorable and we had already put in so much effort. I ended up being the bartender. Someone tried to get me to try some of our wine & a small shot of the liquor DH made... since we weren't ready to tell people yet I played along but didn't actually drink any, I just let it hit my lips and licked it off so I had relevant comments. I really want to try the wine, everyone loved it (and we have 23 bottles :rofl:) but it makes me nervous so I just won't. I don't think a glass here or there hurts it just isn't for me.

For the brie and crackers, my doc said as long as it is made with pasteurized milk (which most are here) that it is ok. I had some a few weeks ago but it was on a warm brie & pear sandwich so it was heated.


----------



## NellyLou

oh my goodness, I want some brie now! I was really careful about what I ate during my first pregnancy... No soft cheese, no caffeine at all (other than a bit of chocolate!), no deli meats, not even things that said you could eat a small amount. I'm still pretty careful this time, but I definitely have a coke every once in a while, and not as worried about the cheese as long as it's pasteurized.


----------



## chrislo4

When i was pregnant with my DD i craved bacon and brie with caramlised onion paninis from Costa. They are DELICIOUS! I know i wasnt supposed to eat them but i couldnt help myself!! Didnt help there is a Costa literally just outside my office base.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm sorry ladies. I usually like to stay positive and topical, but I'm really not getting on well.

My emotions are really getting the best of me: my toddler has been very difficult over the last few weeks. Any little thing can set her off. She usually enjoys reading and playing on her own, but lately she's been a frequent groaner and refuses to do much without watching her favorite cartoon on my tablet. She had a cold last week (it could still be hanging on) and a new molar is breaking through. I feel really guilty about starting bad habits, but I really want her to eat and I don't want to lose the progress we've made with potty training. I also get frustrated and exhausted so easily, especially since there's another baby on the way.

Again, I'm sorry that this really isn't the place to talk about this. Some of you don't have toddlers/preschoolers yet, but I didn't know where else to go. I guess I'm just feeling alone in a country where I don't have many friends, with my pregnancy hormones running wild.


----------



## NellyLou

frenchie35 said:


> I'm sorry ladies. I usually like to stay positive and topical, but I'm really not getting on well.
> 
> My emotions are really getting the best of me: my toddler has been very difficult over the last few weeks. Any little thing can set her off. She usually enjoys reading and playing on her own, but lately she's been a frequent groaner and refuses to do much without watching her favorite cartoon on my tablet. She had a cold last week (it could still be hanging on) and a new molar is breaking through. I feel really guilty about starting bad habits, but I really want her to eat and I don't want to lose the progress we've made with potty training. I also get frustrated and exhausted so easily, especially since there's another baby on the way.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry that this really isn't the place to talk about this. Some of you don't have toddlers/preschoolers yet, but I didn't know where else to go. I guess I'm just feeling alone in a country where I don't have many friends, with my pregnancy hormones running wild.

You're not alone! Toddlers are HARD! Mine sounds pretty much the same as yours. She goes through days of being incredibly stubborn and difficult and then days of being an angel. Last night she locked herself in our bedroom at bedtime and we couldn't get it unlocked for 30 minutes. The bad habits thing is hard too. Before I was a mom, I was very "I won't let my children sleep in my bed, I won't let them play on my ipod/ipad or watch tv. I'll only feed them healthy food..." that went out the window pretty fast! Our most difficult thing is that she wakes up in the middle of the night and wants to sleep in our bed. We are just so worn out that we usually let her instead of dealing with crying and a tantrum, but then it just leads to her wanting to sleep in our bed more often.... It's a good thing they are so adorable and sweet when they want to be haha!


----------



## NellyLou

You're home with your DD all the time aren't you Frenchie? At least I get to come to work and have some adult conversation. It would be hard 24/7!


----------



## frenchie35

Yes, Nelly, I stay at home. I think that's part of the reason that she's so sensitive. At our last checkup the pediatrician recommended taking her to daycare from time to time. I stopped for the week that she was sick, so when we went back today, it was like she had never been there.

I'm repeating to myself to have patience and wait until this teething is over, but I feel like it's definitely a one step forward and two steps back kind of time. She does sleep through the night, the holy grail of parenting. Gotta love that!


----------



## NellyLou

frenchie35 said:


> Yes, Nelly, I stay at home. I think that's part of the reason that she's so sensitive. At our last checkup the pediatrician recommended taking her to daycare from time to time. I stopped for the week that she was sick, so when we went back today, it was like she had never been there.
> 
> I'm repeating to myself to have patience and wait until this teething is over, but I feel like it's definitely a one step forward and two steps back kind of time. She does sleep through the night, the holy grail of parenting. Gotta love that!

It doesn't even matter how often they go to daycare! My DD screams and cries every time I leave for work, and I work Mon-Fri every week. It's just so sad :(


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Definitely not alone, and my guy is 4! We have been having difficulty at bedtime especially but pretty much whenever we want him to do something he doesn't want to. He normally would give in after a little but since he started school he has been much more stubborn and will shriek if he doesn't get his way. The only thing that has worked has been to threaten to throw out his toys, it makes me feel terrible but I'm not going to yell or throw a fit, I'm the adult and he has way too many toys anyway.

All the extra hormones definitely don't help. My fuse is so much shorter, so I try to cut him some slack but, as you said, bad habits.

It is definitely a different experience to be pregnant with your first versus pregnant with a second or third or next. Don't feel bad for bringing it up in the thread, it's for all aspects of pregnancy, this is one of them. :hugs:


----------



## Loralei729

Hi everyone! I have been lurking for a while now, but finally decided to register & introduce myself! I'm due March 16th with my first child.

I found this forum while looking around for all of the "what to expect" tips. I've loved following along & seeing where others are feeling some of the same things that I am. It helps calm some of the nerves! :)

I have my scan scheduled for the 27th. Can't wait to find out who is hiding out in there!


----------



## NellyLou

Welcome Loralei!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Loralei729 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking for a while now, but finally decided to register & introduce myself! I'm due March 16th with my first child.
> 
> I found this forum while looking around for all of the "what to expect" tips. I've loved following along & seeing where others are feeling some of the same things that I am. It helps calm some of the nerves! :)
> 
> I have my scan scheduled for the 27th. Can't wait to find out who is hiding out in there!

Hehe ur due a day after me and ur scan is day before mine although mines late due to my holiday :D 

Welcome


----------



## Bookity

Welcome Loralei! We have the same due date and your scan is the day before mine!!


----------



## bumpwishes

LilFooshFoosh said:


> For the brie and crackers, my doc said as long as it is made with pasteurized milk (which most are here) that it is ok. I had some a few weeks ago but it was on a warm brie & pear sandwich so it was heated.

Ooh thank you, I'll look into it. I'd probably still feel guilty though aha.

Sorry to hear you're having a hard time frenchie35, hope things start to improve soon.

Welcome to the new ladies :). 

I met my midwife today. She is lovely!! All went we but she did say it was still a bit too early to listen for a heartbeat :/.


----------



## Littlechimpma

mommasquirrel said:


> The ultrasound went great. I had to go to the bathroom not once but twice during. The tech was amazed at how fast my bladder kept filling up. I drank so much water I felt quite water logged. Baby must have thought it was time for a rave party and was moving around flailing its arms and legs all over as well as arching it's back. baby was yawning and at one point did a stretch with one leg up to its face. It was so amazing. Here are some of the pics. :happydance:

Gorgeous photos, can not believe how clear and completely baby like at 17 weeks! So difficult to believe i have something similiar in my tummy! *squeal*


----------



## Littlechimpma

Loozle said:


> I wouldn't judge anyone for having the odd glass of wine when pregnant. For me however, the idea of it makes me feel sick in a similar way that meat makes me feel sick. Also, as swamp maiden said, with a history of pregnancy loss, I'd rather not risk it. Obviously I know that having a glass of wine can't cause a miscarriage.
> 
> On a different subject, my GP has advised me that they recommend that all pregnant women have a flu jab now and a whooping cough jab. I've never had either jabs before, and they weren't offered in previous pregnancies. Who will be getting these jabs? I need to look into it and see what the risks are I guess.


I'm having the flu jab this evening and i think you get the whooping cough one after 22 weeks and will be getting that too. I'm taking no risks. No alcohol here either!


----------



## ladybrown33

No flu shot for me, I've never had the flu and don't see the shot necessary. I agree no alchohol for me either I'd rather just wait it out but I do miss having a glass of white wine when the mood strikes me but it will all be worth it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to the group, Loralei!

The wine craving has passed for now, thankfully. Hopefully it stays away til New Years Eve.

Pasteurized brie is fine. I think the only pasteurized cheese that's still questionable is bleu, because of the mold. I assume that would apply to any moldy cheese.

I just got my flu shot at my last appointment. My midwife recommends it for all pregnant women who don't have some special reason not to get it (like previous reactions or egg allergies). I'm not too concerned about catching flu myself (I never have, and I work from home), but getting the shot during pregnancy also gives the baby some protection until his immune system is more developed or he's able to get the shot. You just have to make sure to get the shot and not the mist, like someone said earlier.

Same for pertussis. I got my tdap last October when my nephew was born, and normally it lasts five or ten years, but she said in pregnancy, she still advises it in third trimester so the baby gets the immunity. Pertussis doesn't mess around - I have adult friends who have cracked ribs from pertussis - so I'm not taking any risks of a tiny fragile baby catching it.

Sorry you girls are dealing with toddler troubles! The second kid definitely sounds more intimidating than the first!


----------



## swampmaiden

Aw frenchie, hang in there.. They don't call em the terrible twos&threes.. fours lol.. for nothing. I babysat my nephew a lot during his toddler hood.. I can't imagine having to deal with him or similar during my pregnancy. Don't feel bad about blowing some steam off here.. That's what these forums are for, and it makes people seem more human when they arent just pure sunshine and rainbows all the time. :hugs:


----------



## NellyLou

So true about Pertussis, MrsK. My DH had it about 3 years ago and it was really terrifying to watch him literally ripping the neck of his shirt because he couldn't breath. It lasted over a month. It was scary to see a grown man with it, I could never imagine anybody taking the risk with a newborn. Nobody comes around my babies without washing their hands, and if they have a cold, they better stay away.

ETA: I also didn't know that getting the vaccine during pregnancy will help the baby's immunity. I thought it was just if I had immunity, it would be passed on for a while. I will ask my doc at my next appointment.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Just the thought gives me chills. I want Teddy to catch the little stuff to build his immune system, but pertussis can stay the hell away.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Midwife told me I'm not allowed flu jab until this cold gets lost lol so I won't be having it for time being :p


----------



## missfrick

Hey everyone! Life is so hectic, we are having major foundation repairs done to the house, thank goodness the dog isn't barking from the noise and I'm able to sleep through it! Furnace repair man came "early" this morning (just before 10am) and when he left I went back to sleep until 2pm... oops!

Welcome to all the new ladies!

I'm pretty good with not eating things I'm not supposed to - I still eat lox which I'm not sure is okay, but I have stopped deli meats and soft cheeses and uncooked sushi. After a lot of thought I decided I will have ONE glass of champagne punch or something at my wedding, but that's it.

For weight, I've been cooking instead of getting fast food all the time for the past 4 weeks (I was in a rut with the move and emotions) so I think my weight has finally stabilized in terms of gain, but since I put on 10 in my first trimester, I'm still up 14 total... but I haven't really gained more than 2 in the past 4 weeks...

I'm definitely feeling movement now, which is so exciting! Also pressure changes as he shifts positions.

My scan is tomorrow! I keep asking DF if he wants to find out the sex, because I think I'm starting to become weak about it, but he's now determined to wait, which I think is nice because initially he wanted to find out and I didn't. Can't wait to see/hear Squiggles again!

ALSO (sorry this is so long) we totally forgot about a baby name we had talked about early on for a girl, and now neither or our names are "normal" at all, which is awesome!!!


----------



## ladybrown33

I've gained 14lbs so far so I started taking 30 minute walks to try and slow this weight gain down just a bit


----------



## Bookity

I've also put on about 14 lbs by now. All but one of that was gained before my first ob appointment. I was eating like crazy trying to overcome my queasiness. Then morning sickness was so bad I lost a pound between my first two appointments, and then gained another two by my third. I'm hoping that I gain normally for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## missfrick

Well you ladies make me feel great! Sometimes all I hear is "oh I'm 20wks and gained 5 lbs" and it's a real self esteem killer... I figured my weight gain was okay, it it's nice to hear others are doing similarly...


----------



## hanni

How much weight should we have gained by now?


----------



## missfrick

So weight gain is different for everyone... But I'm sure I'm not the only one who worries about gaining too much... people always tell me it evens out, and some might only gain 5lbs by now. But it's nice to hear others are gaining similarly I suppose... we're all crazy baby-growing beasts and are all amazing women!


----------



## mommasquirrel

My doctor said if you are underweight to aim for 25-40 pounds for the entire pregnancy. If you are within your normal weight range to gain about 20 to 25 pounds and for overweight women is 15-20 pounds. 

My nutritionist said since I am in the obese range Its okay if I don't gain any weight, which I thought was weird but she said the baby is still growing as long as I have my 2k calories a day. 

I've gained roughly 8 pounds. I don't really care much about the recommended weight gain. I figure if I eat healthy and walk it will eventually come off. I just want a happy healthy baby.


----------



## hanni

I haven't gained a thing. I lost about 10 lb at the start and have only gained 1 or 2 back, I didn't really think much if it until now, I'm not under or overweight. Should I be concerned? I don't see my midwife for another 5 weeks or else I'd just speak to her about it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

If you're able to eat now and you're not underweight, I wouldn't worry about it beyond mentioning it at your next appointment. Lots of women lose in the first trimester, but there's potential for it to be dangerous to mom if it keeps up.

I'm just barely obese, so I'm not supposed to gain much. So far it's going ok, but I suspect I'll gain a little more than ideal. As long as I stay healthy and baby stays healthy and I don't gain so much that I can't do a waterbirth (I think I'm about 30lbs away, so I have a ways to go), I'm happy. I have weight to lose no matter what once I've adjusted to motherhood, an extra few pounds of baby weight won't make a huge difference. So far I'm not gaining much without really doing anything special, but I don't think I'll stay lucky forever.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, and I forgot to say, I got my first unsolicited belly touch today (besides the one from my mom ages ago, but she doesn't count). It was a very careful, respectful one, though. One of the ladies I tutor with gave me just the briefest brush and made a "Wow, you really popped!" face.


----------



## Littlechimpma

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say, I got my first unsolicited belly touch today (besides the one from my mom ages ago, but she doesn't count). It was a very careful, respectful one, though. One of the ladies I tutor with gave me just the briefest brush and made a "Wow, you really popped!" face.


Oh i had my first and only unsolicited belly touch last week. Took me completely by surprise and i'm not too sure how comfortable i was with it. It was a really good work friend but i'm not an overly touchy feely person so hope it doesn't happen too often when i do get a real bump!


----------



## Littlechimpma

good morning all, 

Got a quick question for UK ladies. Have any of you paid for NCT antenatal classes. I was going to book onto a course as you can do the classes at weekend rather than after work or mid week during the day. I thought they were going to cost about £120 but got the price through and its £165.

I know its not that much more but i'm struggling to work out if they will be worth the money. 

Any advice welcome!


----------



## bucherwurm

Besides having a healthy growing baby, the only pregnancy related thing I've really worried about is weight. I gain weight really easily, and the only thing I've been able to do to lose it is eat very very carefully and that means I am hungry a lot. 
I have gained about 12 pounds so far, which is really hard for me.


----------



## missfrick

bucherwurm said:


> Besides having a healthy growing baby, the only pregnancy related thing I've really worried about is weight. I gain weight really easily, and the only thing I've been able to do to lose it is eat very very carefully and that means I am hungry a lot.
> I have gained about 12 pounds so far, which is really hard for me.

I am exactly with you! What I keep telling myself (even though it's hard) is that the baby needs me to not have hunger pains - I cannot limit my food, but what I can do is make good food choices.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I only start worrying about my weight the moment before I step on the scale at the doctors. The rest of the time I make sure I eat. I've been wanting citrus fruits, apples, bananas and watermelon as of late. Then every other day I make a bowl of peach salsa. For some odd reason, it goes from day to day I either want steak or no meat at all. I've never been like that before. 
Oh, is anyone else experiencing the whole bitter taste in their mouth all the time? No matter how often or well I brush my teeth of use mouthwash it comes back. 
Also, i admire anyone who has toddlers at home. I will have to go through it in a few years but right now it's like your all super moms. =-)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Littlechimpma said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to say, I got my first unsolicited belly touch today (besides the one from my mom ages ago, but she doesn't count). It was a very careful, respectful one, though. One of the ladies I tutor with gave me just the briefest brush and made a "Wow, you really popped!" face.
> 
> 
> Oh i had my first and only unsolicited belly touch last week. Took me completely by surprise and i'm not too sure how comfortable i was with it. It was a really good work friend but i'm not an overly touchy feely person so hope it doesn't happen too often when i do get a real bump!Click to expand...

I'm really not looking forward to all the belly patting. There's nothing to even feel yet! If people stick to doing it like the tutoring lady did, I'll be happy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My weight is back up to where it was at my last appointment a few weeks ago. Kind of annoying, I don't think I've been eating any worse, but my belly is definitely expanding. Next midwife appointment is in a week and a half, and who knows where I'll be then?


----------



## swampmaiden

hanni said:


> How much weight should we have gained by now?

I read 0-5 lbs in first trimester, then about 1 lb a week in 2nd tri, then about 10 more or so in 3rd.. thats a total of about 28 lbs, give or take


----------



## swampmaiden

I've gained 7 lbs so far.. or at least I had 2 weeks ago.. I dont have a scale at home, so its hard to tell. Im trying really hard not to gain a lot too, because I also have some extra cushion, and I dont want to be like my mom, who gained 60+lbs with me. I had already lost like 20lbs before I got pregnant, and now thats all going to be out the window. Its hard to lose weight.. the only thing that works for me is lots and lots of exercise.. which suuuuuuxxxxx........


As for belly pats... this is a funny story, probably because in retrospect i was so rude about it, but I went over to my dads house several weeks ago to visit, and his girlfriends parents were visiting. So as soon as my dads gf's fathers wife (what a mouthful) saw me... out in the front yard in the driveway still, she just comes up and says Hi Baby!! looking right at my belly and practically lunges for my stomach. My instincts kicked in and I backed away saying loudly Dont Touch Me! Keep in mind I barely know this woman, it was only the second time I had ever met her, and there was no way i was going to stand there and let her molest me. They both left my dads house soon after lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! That must have surprised her! But really, who just lunges at someone?? Even my closest friends who do have belly privileges have made it clear that they'll only do it with my blessing and once there's actually something to feel. I'm really starting to understand this baby container thing my mom friends have talked about. I'm seeing mom for the first time in a month on Sunday, and I just know she's gonna go for the belly. I wonder if I can find a spiked shirt...


----------



## frenchie35

When it comes to belly pats, I'm very appreciative of the French and their respect of personal space. When you greet someone, you give the bises (one kiss on each side of the face) and then there is no reason to touch anyone. I only got one belly pat during my whole pregnancy last time, and it was from someone in DH's family who is slightly mentally handicapped. She's a sweet old lady, so I didn't really mind. Americans and Canadians are so friendly, but I guess there are disadvantages!

I gained 35 lbs with DD, but she was 10 lbs of baby. I lost 90% of it by the time I was home from the hospital, which means most of it was baby-related goodness. Don't get freaked out by the pounds and how to lose them afterwards. If you're eating too much junk, you'll probably feel like junk and can adapt accordingly.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds good to me, Frenchie! 

It's so quiet here today. Anyone have fun weekend plans? Tomorrow is my nephew's first birthday, and his party is Sunday. Besides that, it's just random errands and finishing up my Halloween costume.


----------



## Loralei729

Thanks for all of the welcomes! It's fun to see those that have a due date close to mine! *mummy_smurf2b* & *Bookity*, It'll be exciting to all have our scans early that week! Are you finding out gender? Doing any kind of special reveal? My mother-in-law is throwing us a gender reveal party. So, my husband & I have been trying to come up with something fun & original. We'll see how it all turns out!

As for weight, I don't have a scale at home. I'm curious to see what it says at my appointment next week. I definitely feel heavier recently (it takes more effort to get off of the couch!) ...though I don't look like I've gained much other than a fairly obvious bump. 

I've been lucky with the belly touches so far. Only my husband & mom...and I kinda figure they are both allowed. Strangers would weird me out though! I saw my parents for the first time since we found out about the baby this past weekend & I think it made my mom's year to be able to feel it move!

*frenchie35*, it's funny how different cultures are! My husband works at a family owned Brazilian restaurant & it was so odd to me when he introduced me to people there & I was greeted with bises rather than a handshake. It seemed so personal for a first meeting! I've gotten used to it now, but there still is a little bit of a question in my mind in those moments as to whether or not you actually kiss the cheek or just air kiss near it...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Loralei729 said:


> Thanks for all of the welcomes! It's fun to see those that have a due date close to mine! *mummy_smurf2b* & *Bookity*, It'll be exciting to all have our scans early that week! Are you finding out gender? Doing any kind of special reveal? My mother-in-law is throwing us a gender reveal party. So, my husband & I have been trying to come up with something fun & original. We'll see how it all turns out!
> 
> As for weight, I don't have a scale at home. I'm curious to see what it says at my appointment next week. I definitely feel heavier recently (it takes more effort to get off of the couch!) ...though I don't look like I've gained much other than a fairly obvious bump.
> 
> I've been lucky with the belly touches so far. Only my husband & mom...and I kinda figure they are both allowed. Strangers would weird me out though! I saw my parents for the first time since we found out about the baby this past weekend & I think it made my mom's year to be able to feel it move!
> 
> *frenchie35*, it's funny how different cultures are! My husband works at a family owned Brazilian restaurant & it was so odd to me when he introduced me to people there & I was greeted with bises rather than a handshake. It seemed so personal for a first meeting! I've gotten used to it now, but there still is a little bit of a question in my mind in those moments as to whether or not you actually kiss the cheek or just air kiss near it...

I couldn't wait that long had a private scan two week ago, I'm having a boy :p


----------



## Bookity

I'll be finding out for sure. I'm thinking this might be a boy and if it is, I've got shopping to do!! No big reveal. I'm not the big reveal type. 

Two and a half weeks!!!!!


----------



## Teilana

I have a week to go! Next Friday we go for our scan and hopefully the little one will cooperate lol. The only thing we are doing for the reveal is making everyone on facebook wait a week as we will be posting a picture of my halloween costume which has gender tied into it (zombie baby half out of my belly with either a bow tie or hair tie). We will likely tell people who aren't going to the halloween party earlier though, like parents.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! That's the best gender reveal idea yet!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Teilana said:


> I have a week to go! Next Friday we go for our scan and hopefully the little one will cooperate lol. The only thing we are doing for the reveal is making everyone on facebook wait a week as we will be posting a picture of my halloween costume which has gender tied into it (zombie baby half out of my belly with either a bow tie or hair tie). We will likely tell people who aren't going to the halloween party earlier though, like parents.

Cute!


----------



## missfrick

Had my big scan today... Squiggles is totally healthy thank goodness (DF's sister had a baby with no kidneys [obvi didn't survive] and it's been on our mind about whether it might be genetic)... Thumb sucking, waving around, tossing and turning, super cute!

So I caved and we found out sex... lol! We aren't telling anyone we know what it is, and will be revealing it at our wedding! I can't believe it's only 3 weeks away! I also can't believe when my mom asked today I had to lie and tell her we didn't find out; hopefully she will forgive me when she hears the news. I guess team yellow just wasn't for me after all... :shrug:


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're not even telling us?  

Don't blame you for caving, no way could I have waited! How's the dress fitting coming along?


----------



## Bookity

Tell usssss!!


----------



## bucherwurm

Shared our news on FB tonight. I don't know if anyone on the group can see, but I made it my cover photo if you want to take a look. You can find my name on the list.


----------



## missfrick

OMG ladies I want to tell you SO BADLY! Unfortunately, Nelly works with DF, and as much as I trust her we want to make sure no one at all knows before we tell family. But 3 weeks isn't that long right?

I have another fitting on Tuesday, she seemed to be optimistic about letting it out from the seams (gives about 3 inches). I'm not sure it will be enough, but we'll have enough time to add panelling if necessary. Luckily it's just the under-layer that's tight, not the chiffon or whatever it is on top. In the past 4 weeks I haven't gained a thing according to the scale at the doctors today, so if I can keep it under a 4lb gain the next 4 weeks, hopefully there won't been too much more altering to be done. The one thing that is driving me nuts is that the seamstress keeps trying to want to make it really fitted across the back, but when she pulls it everything gets tighter under the ribs, and I want to be able to breathe at the wedding (in fact since I'm preggo I think it's recommended I breathe). I'll have to make sure she knows my comfort comes first.

Can't wait for you ladies to see the dress and shoes and baby gender!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh yeah, from experience, I can definitely recommend breathing, pregnant or not. It tends to make the day much more pleasant.


----------



## Bookity

Lol MrsK!! :rofl:


----------



## missfrick

Dreamed last night that I passed out during the ceremony (kind of a running thing, every time I get a fitting I get faint, I'm half-sure we will need to sit during the ceremony), that were were in a venue we have already decided against, and that a cousin who has already RSVP'd "no" showed up and I had nowhere for him to sit. Only told DF at the OBGYN while we were waiting for him to come in. Well I was bawling about my dream when the doc came in and DF had to explain that I was bawling about a dream that wasn't even that scary and that nothing bad really happened in it.

I will do my best to breathe MrsK, I'm so nervous I keep thinking we should have just eloped! Not nervous about marrying him, just about the "all eyes on us" thing that neither of us are very comfortable with...


----------



## Bookity

I hate being the center of attention too missfrick. I was terrified of that part of my wedding day, but it really went by in a blur for me. I had this kind of tunnel vision like it was just me and my husband up there and no one else. In the end, I'm glad it was the way it was.


----------



## Missbx

I have my 20 week scan on Friday ! :) I can't believe I'm nearly hafe way though already I can't wait to start buying pink or blue stuff!


----------



## bumpwishes

Congrats on the scan missfrick!! Great news. Never mind about caving in to find out the gender aha I don't blame you. I'm sure I'm going to cave at mine!! I don't think I could keep it secret from everyone for 3 weeks but it will be so lovely to share on your wedding day!!!! 

Ohh I hope I start to put on a little bit more weight soon because I feel like I haven't gained enough. I hope for how far along i am that it's ok because baby still a lot of growing to do.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I was so nervous when I got married that I put the ring on the wrong hand. He went along and shoved it on his finger. Didnt tell me until a week later because he was afraid of making me upset. So thankful I have a good husband.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Some little thing will always go wrong and freak you out, but in the end you'll be so happy to be married, you won't care.

I barely made it through my very short vows. I've always been an emotional cryer. I sat there, struggling to talk and getting all ugly sobby, and I started to panic that I'd never get through them and we'd have to skip the vows part. I bet I got a freaked out deer in headlights look and DH thought I was panicked about him ;) Weddings are wonderful, but they're also ridiculous!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Happy Saturday!

I finally remembered to take a pic! I've been so bad at it...this is only my third since I got pregnant! Anyway, 17+3 today! :)
 



Attached Files:







17+3.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommasquirrel

My DH and I went out to dinner this evening and I witnessed something so disgusting that I ended up getting sick and having it ruin our date night. The next table over the person overate and projectile vomited all over the table. I've never experienced anything like this in my life.

I have no idea what I'm going to do when I have a baby that will spew after eating. Really hoping it's not the same because I will be puking alongside him/her. 

So, how's everyone's day going?


----------



## MrsKChicago

mommasquirrel said:


> So, how's everyone's day going?

Better than yours! Good Lord!

I'm on my way home from shopping. My bra size is now the biggest it's ever been, despite still being 30lbs lighter than my highest ever weight. Fun!  Glad to have some bras that fit. Once I get home, I have to make my nails look halfway presentable for my nephew's birthday party tomorrow (I got the strips that you just stick on and file to fit, so it'll be easy), then I can relax.


----------



## Bookity

I truly think it's different with babies mommasquirrel. I've always been a person of weak stomach, but with the girls very little makes me queasy. Poosplosions, spit ups, even when they're vomiting I'm not really grossed out. Motherly worry and caring trumps being grossed out. I think you'll be fine. Husbands on the other hand... WIMPS!


----------



## NellyLou

Missfrick! I cannot wait to find out what you're having! Of course I wouldn't tell anyone, but I totally get why you're keeping it a secret :)

We are visiting my brother's family for thanksgiving this weekend. He has three kids aged 4, 2 and 3 months. It's been so much fun! My dd is really into the baby so that makes me excited. On another note, we drive halfway on Thursday night and discovered that there are no gas stations open after 10pm for the last 200km before North Bay (I remember Someone lives there :) ). We ended up driving with the gas light on for the last hour in complete panic that we would run out and be stranded... Somehow made it though,thank goodness! 

I hope all the other Canadians are having a great long weekend! And happy weekend to everyone else !


----------



## NellyLou

Bookity said:


> I truly think it's different with babies mommasquirrel. I've always been a person of weak stomach, but with the girls very little makes me queasy. Poosplosions, spit ups, even when they're vomiting I'm not really grossed out. Motherly worry and caring trumps being grossed out. I think you'll be fine. Husbands on the other hand... WIMPS!

This is true! I will literally puke if I see anyone, even other kids, pick their nose... And it doesn't bother me at all to pick a booger for my daughter! She also puked yesterday and I caught it in my hands... Lovely. Everything is different when it's your child.


----------



## missfrick

I've caught my best friend's daughter's puke in my hands before. I'm fine with spit up and puke, I'm more worried about when the baby starts eating solids and makes "human poops".... I don't do well with poop...Again, I'm sure it's something you just get used to when it's your child's


----------



## bucherwurm

Happy Thanksgiving.
We went for dinner last night and are planning on leftovers for lunch today! I'm excited, as I love these holiday foods.


----------



## DrMum

Happy thanksgiving guys! I'm thankful to be part of this group :D

It's been a busy weekend for us already with DS birthday party today and then cooking for a houseful tomorrow. My turkey is brining already and looks great!

So I best go and get ninja turtle-ing up the house for the part-tay! Have a great weekend and I will read and catch up when I draw breath tomorrow night!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mmm, turkey sounds good! We have six weeks to go here. Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians in the group!

I'm off to my nephew's first birthday party today. DH is in a weird cranky mood, so I'm hoping some lunch sorts him out. Getting too hungry makes him cranky about totally weird and irrational things (today I didn't tell him that the show Good Eats exists, and I'm doing laundry in what I feel is an appropriate load size, instead of stuffing the washer :dohh:), so it's easy to recognize, at least. I guess it's his way of getting me ready for toddlers. Thankfully, lunch is on the way as I type this!


----------



## cmr01

Happy thanksgiving to all the canadians. Im a bit jealous. I want some yummy food now. Gotta start saving for black friday shopping. Tons of stuff I want to get. Hubby better save me lots of $$$


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope I can find some good Black Friday baby deals. I don't always like to go out at 3am and stand in line, but usually I can get some good prices later in the day.

My pregnancy brain has kicked in full force. Ten minutes before we had to leave for my nephew's birthday party, still in my bathrobe, I realize I totally forgot to wrap his present. I never forget to wrap things! I love making presents pretty. And of course it's not just a plain, easy to wrap box. I ended up having to put everything in a big Sunchips box from Costco. Which my nephew will likely prefer to the actual present ;)

Since I babysit him every Saturday, it'll be interesting to see if he picks me out of the crowd or if I'm just another big person.


----------



## mummy3

Hey guys, I've been trying to catch up, hope everyone is well? Or as well as can be?:hugs:

Saw a couple posts about toddlers, that age (2-3 1/2) is rough sailing but it does get easier. Not helpful in the short term but reassured that it will pass:hugs: Whatever helps get you and toddler through the day works.

Canada has early thanksgiving? 

Welcome to all new ladies:happydance:

I'm going to try harder to keep on more regular! Recovering from the shock of last week so its been hard to read and not panic. Every week to perinatology already and on top of OB is going to be so much hassle. Taking it easy is not really doable with 5 kids!! Tomorrow I have to take little guy to his specialist clinic, before that the dentist for the dry socket I got from tooth out on Wednesday and somehow figure out going to my 3 year olds pumpkin patch trip. Getting nervous for my cervical length scan, amnio and consultation on Wednesday now. Finally got started on my progesterone shots at my Ob on Friday. 

I have a question also, is anyone else really, really itchy on their bump and back? It is driving me INSANE :argh:


----------



## missfrick

My bump is definitely itchy - I thought it wouldn't happen to me because I have lost and gained weight before so I had some quite elastic skin I thought would just expand, but I still have some pretty itchy stretching happening.

AFM: I have eaten so poorly the past 2 days, and I don't think tomorrow will be much better. I ordered salmon at dinner which was smart, but then we went to a chocolate restaurant and I actually feel totally ill now.
Not sharing gender sucks, I can't wait for 3 weeks when I can just tell everyone and stop hiding it. I would have told the world right away but DF is determined to keep it a secret.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you're feeling ok, Mummy.

I haven't been itchy even though the bump is really growing. I suspect it's because I had extra skin (gross) from recent weight loss. Still plenty of room for him to grow...

I won a game of Bingo at my nephew's birthday party, and apparently my prize is "to be determined" because it would have been a bottle of wine. Oops! The other two winners were DH (guess he'll be drinking his bottle alone) and SIL's sister's teen daughter, so they'll be doing a bit of scrambling if they actually intend to give us anything! Mom just got back from a trip to Vietnam, Laos, and I think one of two other places, and she brought Teddy a beautiful mobile. I can't wait to get it unwrapped and hung up when the nursery is ready.


----------



## cmr01

I got some weird rash on my arm the other day that itches like hell. I had it bad when I was pregnant with my first. But today in a forum on fb some one the woman called it pupps or choleostasis I think. Im not sure its a pregnancy thing and you should mention it to your doctor. 

On another note I have had the worst heart burn ever.


----------



## Teilana

The bottom of my uterus has been SO sore the last few days but it's likely because that is where baby has decided it's comfy... Laying transverse across the bottom... I have yet to find the stinker above my belly button since we have been able to feel him/her from the outside...


----------



## mommasquirrel

I've had itchy belly too which I think is weird. Im 60 pounds less than when I was at my heaviest so I have lots of room with strech marks galore. 
Other tgan that all is well. Just dealing with trying to sleep through the night. 
Happy turkey day to the northerners. Looking forward to halloween and our own turkey day....I want cranberry sauce!!


----------



## ladybrown33

Yes my belly is very itchy these days but I expect it this is my first pregnancy


----------



## Loozle

I've been getting an itchy belly lately too. I've found that massaging lotion or oil into my bump helps. 

Sorry in advance for the tmi! I noticed I had some blood in my sick this morning when I was having my usual vomiting episode, it wasn't loads and was just a couple of streaks really but was definitely blood. I'm assuming that it's from my throat after being sick so much for so long. Has any else experienced this at all? 

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow! I'm excited and nervous. I hope everything is ok with my little girl! Anybody else have their 20 week anomaly scans this week?


----------



## MrsKChicago

My 20 week scan is tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm nervous, but not like I have been before the other ultrasounds. I think I'm finally starting to realize that he's doing ok in there without me constantly checking in on him ;) Doesn't hurt that I'm feeling more probable movement.

I'm guessing the blood was from your throat, but still no good :( I hope your doctor has some advice for you.


----------



## hanni

Loozle said:


> I've been getting an itchy belly lately too. I've found that massaging lotion or oil into my bump helps.
> 
> Sorry in advance for the tmi! I noticed I had some blood in my sick this morning when I was having my usual vomiting episode, it wasn't loads and was just a couple of streaks really but was definitely blood. I'm assuming that it's from my throat after being sick so much for so long. Has any else experienced this at all?
> 
> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow! I'm excited and nervous. I hope everything is ok with my little girl! Anybody else have their 20 week anomaly scans this week?

I've experienced blood in my vomit before. I think it was just from too much retching. Maybe just mention it to your midwife? 

I had my 20 week scan today! Baby was perfect. Definitely still a boy. Had his face buried down so the sonographer couldn't get a full view of it. He kept sticking his tongue out every time she was trying, cheeky boy already! 

Best of luck to everyone at their scans. Can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## chrislo4

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. So not only have I been battling this cold thing for the last 3 weeks I may now also have to have root canal treatment. My sickness is sticking around & im not experiencing the 2nd trimester energy boost yet!! Buttttt, he/she is completely worth it all. I'm also hungry all the time!! Anyone else like this?! I've still not gained weight but have a feeling that will change soon!! 

Loozie, i have blood in my sick frequently but remember from when I had HG with Lucie that it was scratching the oesophagus when vomiting. Go to your GP if you're worried though.


----------



## mummy3

Wow so many 20 week scans coming up! And congrats to Hanni, sounds like you had a lovely experience watching your funny little guy:cloud9:

Blood in vomit is likely from retching too hard, I've had it many times this pregnancy and in the past, mainly from having had ulcers but any forceful prolonged vomiting could do it :( Always best to check in with doctor.

The itchy belly is weird and so annoying! Is it waking up those that also get it? I have had 5 kids so there's plenty stretch room there, plus I was very overweight as a teen due to medication so again space! Oh my genetic condition comes with crazy stretching skin :rofl: Whatever this is its making me want to get sandpaper and just go at it! I keep waking up looking like a tiger attack happened overnight!

Miss frick, I hope you're feeling better asap:hugs: Is it food posisoning do you think? I don't know how you're going to hold it in for 3 weeks!!!

MrsK, I wonder what they'll give you as your prize! I know I've asked before but when is the cruise again? That's so kind of your mom!!

Chrislo, eurgh dental stuff on top of a cold thing is not good. Maybe its a sinus infection from the tooth? I've been at the oral surgeon this morning to get the dry socket filled with nasty clove oil stuff so that's putting a dampner on the appetite but yeah def wanting more to eat lately! No weightgain either, our babies must be spurting :) 

I have had some of my anatomy scan done when I was sent to the hospital last tueday and they're just going to do more each week I go to perinatology. Wednesday morning is cervical scan, wellbeing and then the amnio. Its strange not knowing what is happening with cervical length, usually for me at this gestation its pretty long, went down to a 3cm at this gestation last time but I was constantly bleeding, this time no (at 2.6cm on average now). I don't have an incompetent cervix, but maybe one can develop? They cant stitch either because my body will push out the stitch. Week after the same with no amnio and my OB the day before:wacko:

My little guy goes to the specialist clinic this afternoon, getting really nervous about it, I know how bad his condition is but I really really want to hear some hope!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I wonder what I'll get too, Mummy. If I was the one running Bingo, I'd probably just forget! Not to mention the hundreds of dollars in baby gear they're saving us by giving us my nephew's things instead of us having to buy them... But SIL and her sister take these things seriously :) 

It took me a minute to remember what kind thing my mom did. She means well, but she kind of drives us all crazy, so that's not a sentence I hear about her often! I was too tired to look at everything she sent home with me last night, I ought to go grab the bag and poke through it.

We leave for Ft Lauderdale a week from Friday! Then cruise out the next day. I can't wait! Things are crazy at DH's work and he's working 6 days a week now, so he'll be happy to get away, too. I'm glad I picked one with a lot of sea days so he can relax. Steak is starting to sound tasty again, so I'm hoping I can enjoy a few of the tasty sounding meals on board. I'm happy enough to stick to my low meat diet otherwise, but a couple of the specialty restaurants look good, and there's a prime rib night, too! It'll be nice for DH, he can order big chunks of meat for every meal without having to make any compromises with me.

Once we get home, I think we're going to have to register. It seems early, doesn't it? I'm not even quite halfway yet... But one of my best friends is really riding my ass about it. We were in a group chat on Facebook the other day, and she wouldn't let it go even when I pointed out that DH only has one day off a week right now, we're trying to plan for this cruise, and I'm not even freaking halfway through the pregnancy yet. The other friend in the chat finally had to message her and tell her to knock it off until we got home. At least let me get through the anomaly scan and make sure all the relevant bits and pieces are there, you know?

And apparently we need a nursery theme so the shower decorations can match? Our nursery theme is "Stuff MrsK and MrK like, probably with some animals and stuff." And I know I've told her this! Our wedding didn't have a theme, either. And since when do you need to buy matchy matchy shower decorations, 3 months before the shower??? All the showers I've been to, maybe someone buys a few balloons and a pink or blue tablecloth and puts out a vase of flowers, you know? So when we get back, we'll just start the registry and not tell anyone but her until it's actually relevant ;)

I hope your appointment and your little guy's go as well as possible. How are you feeling? No new issues since your Facebook post?

I hope everyone finds some relief from the itching. I got some stretch mark cream in my last Bump Box, and I'm thinking about using it just to prevent itching. I have had just a tiny bit, but I don't now if it's really anything but normal itchiness from the seasons changing and my skin getting dry.

Chrislo, sounds miserable! I've been hungry all the time from the start, but it's just starting to die down. I think the baby is finally squishing my stomach some.


----------



## missfrick

Good luck with your DS's appt Mummy3, I'm sure having answers will help you!

And definitely not food poisoning, but good old fashioned "I ate too much"... at 1am we then went to get hot dogs and poutine, and I ate all that and then felt sick again... darn baby making me crave crap food, we'll be back on track tomorrow after we have a chance to go grocery shopping.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hot dogs and poutine at 1am is never a good idea! Unless there's alcohol involved... Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> I wonder what I'll get too, Mummy. If I was the one running Bingo, I'd probably just forget! Not to mention the hundreds of dollars in baby gear they're saving us by giving us my nephew's things instead of us having to buy them... But SIL and her sister take these things seriously :)
> 
> It took me a minute to remember what kind thing my mom did. She means well, but she kind of drives us all crazy, so that's not a sentence I hear about her often! I was too tired to look at everything she sent home with me last night, I ought to go grab the bag and poke through it.
> 
> We leave for Ft Lauderdale a week from Friday! Then cruise out the next day. I can't wait! Things are crazy at DH's work and he's working 6 days a week now, so he'll be happy to get away, too. I'm glad I picked one with a lot of sea days so he can relax. Steak is starting to sound tasty again, so I'm hoping I can enjoy a few of the tasty sounding meals on board. I'm happy enough to stick to my low meat diet otherwise, but a couple of the specialty restaurants look good, and there's a prime rib night, too! It'll be nice for DH, he can order big chunks of meat for every meal without having to make any compromises with me.
> 
> Once we get home, I think we're going to have to register. It seems early, doesn't it? I'm not even quite halfway yet... But one of my best friends is really riding my ass about it. We were in a group chat on Facebook the other day, and she wouldn't let it go even when I pointed out that DH only has one day off a week right now, we're trying to plan for this cruise, and I'm not even freaking halfway through the pregnancy yet. The other friend in the chat finally had to message her and tell her to knock it off until we got home. At least let me get through the anomaly scan and make sure all the relevant bits and pieces are there, you know?
> 
> And apparently we need a nursery theme so the shower decorations can match? Our nursery theme is "Stuff MrsK and MrK like, probably with some animals and stuff." And I know I've told her this! Our wedding didn't have a theme, either. And since when do you need to buy matchy matchy shower decorations, 3 months before the shower??? All the showers I've been to, maybe someone buys a few balloons and a pink or blue tablecloth and puts out a vase of flowers, you know? So when we get back, we'll just start the registry and not tell anyone but her until it's actually relevant ;)
> 
> I hope your appointment and your little guy's go as well as possible. How are you feeling? No new issues since your Facebook post?
> 
> I hope everyone finds some relief from the itching. I got some stretch mark cream in my last Bump Box, and I'm thinking about using it just to prevent itching. I have had just a tiny bit, but I don't now if it's really anything but normal itchiness from the seasons changing and my skin getting dry.
> 
> Chrislo, sounds miserable! I've been hungry all the time from the start, but it's just starting to die down. I think the baby is finally squishing my stomach some.

This time next week i'll be in Portugal :p we fly out 9am Monday and it's gonna be crazy getting everything sorted. Oh Mum wants to take us to some animal farm on the Saturday and dd wants to go for a sleep over at my sisters and I also want her to have her bday presents early since we are on hol for her bday so it's going to be busy and il need make sure everything washed cleaned and packed ready lol but I can't wait to go, bought my flight socks and iv Been buyin stuff for after we get back, doing her a Halloween bday party with an Disney frozen cake I'll make myself.
Has it crossed ur mind how much weight we are gonna put on while on hol, naturally having pudding etc haha :p


----------



## Missbx

Loozle said:


> I've been getting an itchy belly lately too. I've found that massaging lotion or oil into my bump helps.
> 
> Sorry in advance for the tmi! I noticed I had some blood in my sick this morning when I was having my usual vomiting episode, it wasn't loads and was just a couple of streaks really but was definitely blood. I'm assuming that it's from my throat after being sick so much for so long. Has any else experienced this at all?
> 
> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow! I'm excited and nervous. I hope everything is ok with my little girl! Anybody else have their 20 week anomaly scans this week?

Good luck at your 20'weeek scan I have mine this Friday :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My 20week scan not til 28th lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Portugal!! How exciting! Have you been before? How long will you be there? You're so lucky to be able to visit such a variety of places so easily. I love domestic travel, but it would take a hell of a lot of money and time to get all the options you have leaving from the UK.

Sounds like a fun birthday party! We were in Mexico for my last birthday (so nice to be somewhere hot for once, since I was born in mid-December), and I now love birthday vacations, but I missed the cake ;) I hope your DD loves her birthday vacation as much as I loved mine.

I don't even want to think about vacation weight! My only hope is that I'm already eating what I want, when I want, and having dessert every night. Hopefully it won't be as much of a shock to my body as it was going from strict Weight Watchers to vacation! I never did lose the weight I gained back in Mexico, and I'm already 13lbs up from when I got pregnant.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yea iv been before last year but it was bad timing everything was closed so this time iv made sure to go early enough to be able to do boat trips and things :D we are going for a week, my 20 week scan is the day after I come back hehe cnt wait :D yeah there's so many places u can go from the UK, I guess ur limited then?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you have a great time! 

Yeah, we're pretty limited. There's a lot of variety in America, but it's still all America, you know? As much as I love New York City and New Orleans and Boston, it's just not the same as being a few hours flight from Italy and Portugal and France and the Netherlands. We can get to parts of Canada quickly, but it's not all that different from the US. I think flying to the coast for a Caribbean cruise or flying down to Mexico are about as exotic as we get unless we want to spend a couple grand just on airfare. I loved traveling in Europe and just being able to hop from country to country.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow that sounds expensive. I'm expecting this hol to be my last for quite some time as I'm not sure where my life's going at the moment but it's looking to be that il be single mum to 2 atm but it's complicated and seems to be my luck. When I got preg with Daughter my partner left and never heard from him again about seing her or anything then wen I got preg this time my partner told his friends who became jealous and have told lots of lies to police so atm hes not allowed near me or anything as u can imagine it has to be investigated etc :nope: :growlmad: so I do have the worst luck with men even thou I believe he's innocent that's not gonna count for nothing it's what a jury think. Anyway sorry for my little rant, I going to view a house tomorrow and cnt wait :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's crazy! I hope you can resolve it!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Me too all I can do is wait and see :p


----------



## curlykate

NellyLou said:


> Missfrick! I cannot wait to find out what you're having! Of course I wouldn't tell anyone, but I totally get why you're keeping it a secret :)
> 
> We are visiting my brother's family for thanksgiving this weekend. He has three kids aged 4, 2 and 3 months. It's been so much fun! My dd is really into the baby so that makes me excited. On another note, we drive halfway on Thursday night and discovered that there are no gas stations open after 10pm for the last 200km before North Bay *(I remember Someone lives there  ).* We ended up driving with the gas light on for the last hour in complete panic that we would run out and be stranded... Somehow made it though,thank goodness!
> 
> I hope all the other Canadians are having a great long weekend! And happy weekend to everyone else !

I'm behind a bit in the thread, and still trying to catch up, but that's me!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy Thanksgiving! I did read back but I can't remember everything :(

Mummy I hope everything goes well this week and you do get some good news for DS. :hugs:

Good luck with the 20 week scans ladies! So many coming up in the next 2-3 weeks.

We just got back from the cottage, now I think DS is getting sick. He has been grumpy all day and a little warm, but he's had lots of rest and fluids so I hope he is able to fight it off.


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies, glad everyone seems to be doing well.. Ive been keeping up with the thread but Ive been working so much lately, its hard to get time to even just do laundry or dishes.. I can't wait for things to settle down at work. 

And OMG on 20 week scans being right around the corner!! Does it always seem as if time flies by in retrospect?? 

I'll be 20 weeks by Halloween.. I'm helping my neighbor throw a big party.. kids early, then adults later! Im going to dress up like a Katrina.. which is the El Dia de los Muertos skull face painted on a fancy dressed noble woman. I have a red Seven label cocktail dress I'm going to wear with it, which will easily accommadate my belly. 
It'll be kinda bummer not being able to get trashed at the party, but at least there'll be lots of good food. 

I love the holiday season!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Loozle

We're back from our 20 week scan! Thanks for the well wishes :hugs: good luck to those who have scans coming up!

Everything went well, our little lady is growing well, everything is measuring spot on for her gestation :happydance: she currently weighs 12oz! I had to get up and jump to get her to move though which was a little embarrassing! :blush: oh and we also found out that my placenta is anterior which I suspected anyway as although I feel movements every day they aren't as strong as they were at this stage with my boys. The good news is that it's not low though so it's not an issue :thumbup:

We have a few pictures of her too, I've attached one to show off :haha: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## twinkie2

Perfect picture loozle! My 20wk scan is next Monday at 19+2, can't wait! There are so many going on right now it seems!

MrsK-I just finished my registry yesterday! I thought it was super early too, but MIL kept pestering me, so I just did it to get her off my back, now I guess I won't have to worry about it during the holiday shopping season at least!


----------



## Bookity

The lady who's done all my previous scans doesn't do those beautiful profile shots. It's all business with the femur length, checking the skull, etc. at least we get a potty shot. I know I should ask for one, but I always clam up. She doesn't seem like a terribly warm person.


----------



## ladybrown33

Bookity said:


> The lady who's done all my previous scans doesn't do those beautiful profile shots. It's all business with the femur length, checking the skull, etc. at least we get a potty shot. I know I should ask for one, but I always clam up. She doesn't seem like a terribly warm person.

I feel the same way about the tech at my perinatologists office, and I always get the same person so the pictures aren't that great


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, too bad about the crappy techs. How hard would it be to take five seconds for a profile shot?

I'm leaving for my scan in about half an hour. It's the same place I had my dating scan, and they didn't have any kind of big viewing screen, so DH got to watch and I only got commentary and I got to see what she recorded at the end. I really hope they let me watch the 20 week, I'll be cranky if I don't get to see him wiggling around.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Congratulations and good luck on those scans ladies. Don't be afraid to ask the techs. It's your pregnancy and those pictures serve as a wonderful blast to the past when the babies are all grown up. Ask before they even get you on the table. 

I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. I am feeling great today. The weather here is hot hot hot!! I am tempted to make a trip to the beach but I don't want to deal with the crowds of people. Maybe I'll wait for an overcast day. When it rains here it's nice and warm.

lil-foosh: Hope your son is not getting sick and if he does that it passes quickly.
Swampmaiden: I want pictures of you in your costume, I bet it's gonna look awesome. I won't be dressing up this year since I'll be home alone. I figure I could hand out candy and be comfortable.
Mummy: FX for positive news for your son.


----------



## bucherwurm

Loozle, baby has such a cute little nose!

Is anyone else getting obsessed with maternity clothes? I just ordered a few more pieces. Old Navy has great deals, but shipping and duties can raise the price fast. Motherhood can have some good deals. I like when they have buy one get one free.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

Hey Everyone!
I have been terrible at keeping up with the thread over the last few weeks. I have not had the chance to catch up, but I just wanted to pop in. 

I have my baby shower on Saturday! It seems so crazy to have my baby shower so early, but with the out of state move, that's what we have to do. I am very excited though. 

We are also getting ready to move next weekend, which is why I have been so absent. It is hectic getting ready for a 1,500 mile move. Hopefully everything goes smoothly.

It looks like I am going to just miss my anatomy scan, which was scheduled at 22 weeks, because I will be in Texas by then. I am pretty bummed about that. 

I hope everyone is doing well! I am sure I will be able to pop in more frequently after our move is done.


----------



## bumpwishes

Great news Loozle, that is a beautiful scan pic. So cute!! 

Hope your scan went well mrskchicago xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, I'm waiting to start now :)

Good luck with the move, Alyssa. I don't envy you moving so far while pregnant!

I have pretty much all the clothes I need, but I still can't help looking. I could use a cardigan or two, and I suspect I'll need another pair of jeans when I get huge, but I really need to cool it otherwise!


----------



## chrislo4

Ahh gorgeous pic Loozie. Glad all is good with your baby girl. 

Good luck MrsK! 

My anomaly scan is 27th when i'll be 20+5. I'm starting to reallllly want to know what colour bump is. Cant wait to see him/her again


----------



## Teilana

I haven't bought much. 2 pairs of work pants, a pair of jeans, some t shirts, a sweater, a dressier shirt for work, some undies, 2 mat bras, a nursing sleep bra and a big box off kijiji (like craigslist). I let my SIL go through the box after I had picked out the things I wanted as not all of it fit me. I have since put a bunch of things back in the box after wearing them a couple times and having them not fit as well as originally thought.

I think I'll be going to get another pair of jeans though. I can still get away with a chunk of my old shirts as they were long. Some of my dressier shirts may not last too much longer but I'll wear them while I can :)


----------



## Teilana

Only a couple days to our scan! I'll be 18+6 and I am so excited to see if we are pink or blue and to see baby again!


----------



## bumpwishes

chrislo4 said:


> My anomaly scan is 27th when i'll be 20+5. I'm starting to reallllly want to know what colour bump is. Cant wait to see him/her again

Ohh chrislo4 you're a yellow bump aren't you?? I feel the same aha. I'm hoping once we've had our 20 week scan where we can find out, the temptation might fade. Although I fancy asking for the gender to be written down and sealed just in case!! :).

I look forward to hearing more scan and gender news though. It's really lovely and keeps me going. My scan isn't until 4th November.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Mine's the 27th too Chrislo! Even though I have been getting regular scans they have been quick ones, I am usually shown the HB and then they look at my cervix... definitely not as exciting as getting to see all of baby's bits and pieces!


----------



## MrsKChicago

As far as I can tell, everything looks good. Have my midwife appointment to over it in a week. He was being stubborn, but she thinks he's still a boy :)

And I have an anterior placenta, which explains why I'm still so unsure on movement.


----------



## hanni

Well I had a very dramatic day today. 

Casually shopping with my parter, mother and granny when I passed out and started fitting. Ended up being taken to hospital via ambulance. Apparently my blood pressure was low. Scary stuff! 
Has anyone else had any fainting episodes yet?


----------



## missfrick

Here's my bump, 19+4... I'm a little down in the dumps... my arms are getting huge, as has my face... I bought pregnancy workout DVDs and haven't done them except once... I think I must start... I put on 2 lbs in the past 3 days, I'm sure it's not a real gain as I was eating shite when we went away for the weekend, but after being so good it's a kick in the ass! Anyhow, I'm not sure if the photo shows it, but the belly is pretty defined from the sides so it at least looks like a real bump and not fat.
Also, tried on the wedding dress today and it fits! Letting out the bit at the seams has made a huge difference, so that's a relief for me!
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-14 12.02.59.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mommasquirrel

Miss frick: cute bump. Looking forward to the wedding pics.
Hanni: I hope all is well. I have epilepsy and I used to have fits all the time. Havent had any so far. I hope this is a one time occurane for you. Did they take a urine sample to check for protein to rule out preeclampsia?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, Hanni! Are you feeling ok now? What do they recommend for low blood pressure? 

MissFrick, your bump looks great. Your 3lbs is probably just bloating, if it came on so fast.


----------



## bumpwishes

hanni said:


> Well I had a very dramatic day today.
> 
> Casually shopping with my parter, mother and granny when I passed out and started fitting. Ended up being taken to hospital via ambulance. Apparently my blood pressure was low. Scary stuff!
> Has anyone else had any fainting episodes yet?

Hanni I went out shopping with a friend a couple of weeks ago and had a funny turn whilst standing in the queue of a very hot shop. I suddenly felt like I was going to throw up and pass out. I felt really dizzy and had to go outside and sit down. Not as bad as you though, hope you're feeling better now!! Sounds very scary. 

Glad your scan went well Mrskchicago. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've had that a couple times, Bumpwishes. I'm very careful now about keeping hydrated and not standing too long in the heat. I'm glad it'll be fall and winter through most of the pregnancy. It's terrifying, isn't it?


----------



## bumpwishes

MrsKChicago said:


> I've had that a couple times, Bumpwishes. I'm very careful now about keeping hydrated and not standing too long in the heat. I'm glad it'll be fall and winter through most of the pregnancy. It's terrifying, isn't it?

Yeah it's horrible!! Now if I'm standing for long periods of time I try to keep blood moving. I'll either walk about a bit or move my feet about. Heat definitely doesn't help. Yeah aha that's definitely a bonus!!


----------



## bucherwurm

I think I'm getting a cold. :growlmad: I have gone without one for 11 months I think, so I guess it's time. It usually comes on pretty fast. I was fine earlier today and then around supper I noticed that my nose feels funny and my throat is hurting. I usually take something at bedtime when it's bad, so it will be sad to not be able to take anything this time around. I hope it leaves soon.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope it passes soon, Bucherwurm. There might be some things you can take to ease some of the symptoms. It's worth checking out if it gets bad.


----------



## Bookity

For runny/stuffy nose Sudafed is on my ok list. Sore throats I think the only option is losenges and gargling with warm salt water. Coughing is the worst. Don't know that anything is ok for that.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Make sure you get the right Sudafed, though! I think it's the new version that's ok. I just can't imagine it being safe to take pseudoephedrine while pregnant!

Maybe Mucinex for a cough? I'm not really sure, but it's possible. You can take Tylenol for a fever, too. For a sore throat, cough crops, hot drinks, and popsicles.


----------



## bumpwishes

bucherwurm said:


> I think I'm getting a cold. :growlmad: I have gone without one for 11 months I think, so I guess it's time. It usually comes on pretty fast. I was fine earlier today and then around supper I noticed that my nose feels funny and my throat is hurting. I usually take something at bedtime when it's bad, so it will be sad to not be able to take anything this time around. I hope it leaves soon.

Oh how annoying. I'm at the end of a cold that started up Thursday. I've just about managed with lots of tissues and hot drinks! The first few days were about bareable. I hope yours passes quickly!!


----------



## curlykate

Add me to the list of posters who seem to be getting sick. My nose has been stuffed up for the last few days, and my throat is a little scratchy. OH has a nasty cold, so I'm hoping that's not what I'm getting. 
I've also been super busy with stuff around here. Between work, extra work trainings, the thanksgiving holiday, and family obligations, I've barely had enough time to get online. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but haven't had much time to post!
I can't believe that I'm already at 20 weeks! Half way!! It seems like it's taken forever to get to this point, but at the same time, it took no time at all!
As for maternity clothes, I had some left over from when I was pregnant with Devin. He was due March 23, and this one is due March 1st, so a lot of the clothes I had from last time are perfect, because they're the right season. Of course, I've still bought a few more items, but I'm trying to not go overboard. Basically I just need black pants and white shirts for work, so that's easy enough. And I have a few pair of jeans and comfy shirts for the weekends. I also have a few dressy shirts that I wear with the black work pants if I need to dress up for something. If I need something for a special occasion, I can just go and buy that. I'll need something for our Christmas party, as well as OH's Chirstmas party, but as I don't know how big I'll be by then, I'm going to wait until closer to the time. I'm definitely much bigger this time then I was last time!! I looked at my pictures from last time, and I'm comparable somewhere between my 24 week bump pic and my 30 week bump pic. (I didn't take weekly pics, so I don't know exactly where.) Of course, I also have a little extra fluff added to my bump this time, so that's part of it. At my 16 week appointment, my fundal height was measuring around 18 weeks, but at my u/s a few days later, baby was measuring right on. I have an appointment in about 45 minutes, so we will see how big I'm measuring today!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I wrote a long post and then my router crapped out when I hit post and I lost it all :dohh:

The only comment I can remember is Bucher (& Curlykate) you are a banana!! :rofl: Banana and cucumber are the funny ones. Banana is also 1/2 way there!

ETA: Oh ya! Another comment was that now I have officially past the point of my last loss! YAY. I feel ok, but I'm super happy that I have another check up tomorrow. And we picked up a car seat last night. :)


----------



## bucherwurm

Thanks for all the suggestions on cold remedies. I've had some cough drops to try and help the sore throat. I was able to sleep in this morning. I'm trying to get as much rest as possible. I do have to go to work soon, but I will be stocked up on minty things to help me through.
So excited to be 20 weeks. I can't believe it is here already. Like others, it seemed to come fast and take forever at the same time. Now the next 20 will probably take a while since we basically get 4 free weeks at the beginning.


----------



## NellyLou

I hope everyone with colds and flus are starting to feel better! 

We are back from our Thanksgiving weekend away. It was a lot of fun! Now back to reality. 

I also feel like I've really popped in the last few days... Although that could be the excessive amounts of food that I have eaten.......

My 20 week ultrasound is tomorrow! Woohoo!!!


----------



## mummy3

Hi!!!

Lilfoosh, I came to say yay for getting past your milestone:hugs: Today must be so bittersweet for you, I hope everyday from here on out is a lot easier:hugs:

Hanni, I kinda know what you mean. I do faint regular from low BP, since very young (a sit/lay down to stand thing to do with my EDS) but often do from heat dehydration etc. What did the hospital say you're to do? My cardiologist likes me to have a lot of salt lol but not sure if that's general advice or not. As for fitting, I have epilepsy so yeah but that's almost under control with seizure meds and not related. Still very very scary, esp if it came out of nowhere:hugs::hugs: Try and take it easy!

Eurgh at all the sickness! My 3 year old is off preschool also, must be something going around! Rest of us are ok. Hope everyone feeling ill is better fast!!

We got some new hope at my little guys specialist appointment! A couple long shots but hey, its something!! His biopsies results from pathology were as bad as they possibly could be (>100 eosinophils per field in every area, 0 is normal and 15 is needed for dx) They said he should have been extremely ill with this result and def not at home but little guy is so strong! Anyway we have a steroid liquid we have to mix 8-10 splenda in and give to him at night, he hates it! But it could calm things down and perhaps slow the progression. Its experimental for EoE so they put it as a breathing treatment through insurance and got it covered:happydance: Then there's the option of a very experimental medication, they've had some promising success with kids with severe EoE and certain inherited connective tissue disorders, its a beta blocker and very risky so steroid drink first. 

Amnio today :argh: I give it 99% chance I'll freak out and run lol. I've hasd 2 CVS and they were fine but a friend tells me the amnio is much worse!

Hope everyone is having as good a week as possible!!


----------



## molly86

hanni said:


> Well I had a very dramatic day today.
> 
> Casually shopping with my parter, mother and granny when I passed out and started fitting. Ended up being taken to hospital via ambulance. Apparently my blood pressure was low. Scary stuff!
> Has anyone else had any fainting episodes yet?

Hope you're ok now. I've passed out every now and then since I was a teenager. But I think I'd gone about 2 years without fainting before I got pregnant. But in the last 4 months it's happened 3 times. It tends to be when I've stood around along time or its particularly hot. I do have low blood pressure. But docs have never been worried about it. apparently it's just something I have to put up with


----------



## molly86

Are those of you with scans coming up going to find out the gender? I'm not sure now. Was adamant we weren't going to but not its getting close I'm getting tempted.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

molly86 said:


> Are those of you with scans coming up going to find out the gender? I'm not sure now. Was adamant we weren't going to but not its getting close I'm getting tempted.

Do it :p

Does anyone know if they allow heartburn tabs on planes? Just asking as it's prehaps easier than having to pour gaviscon in to 100ml bottles lol


----------



## Bookity

I have my scan in 2 weeks and I'm definitely finding out gender (if baby cooperates of course, if not I'm shelling out for another scan!). I gotta know if I need to get some things blue. Car seat and almost all the newborn clothes are pink pink pink! I wouldn't want to stick a boy with that!


----------



## NellyLou

Lilfoosh, i'm sure it's a bit of a relief to reach this milestone! :hugs:

Mommy3, I hope your amnio goes well, and that your son is doing better with the new meds.

Molly, I already found out the gender at a private scan because I couldn't even wait until 20 weeks to find out lol. I'm glad we did because my brother gave us 4 huge containers of boy clothes when we were visiting this weekend! We barely need anything now :)


----------



## NellyLou

Has anyone else been thinking about baby carrying and what type of carrier they want? I borrowed a boba wrap (just like a moby) with my daughter, and had planned to buy one this time, but just discovered this jj cole agility wrap! https://jjcolecollections.com/agility It slips on like a t shirt almost but otherwise is just like the wraps, just way easier and less complicated to use. I have a beco gemeni for when he's older, but loved the wrap a lot more. I'm thinking I will have to use it a lot more now that I have a toddler too.


----------



## chrislo4

Nelly, i plan to use a Close (Caboo) sling. I used one with DD and loved it. I originally started off with a Moby but the Close felt more secure when on me. We also have a BabyBjorn carrier for when he/she is a older & for longer walks/trips out. 



molly86 said:


> Are those of you with scans coming up going to find out the gender? I'm not sure now. Was adamant we weren't going to but not its getting close I'm getting tempted.

Our anomaly scan is on 27th and originally I was sooooo adamant we wouldn't be finding out the gender. I have kind of changed my mind but DH is still saying he doesn't want to know. So I have to decide do I stick to the original plan & go til birth without knowing or find out but keep it from my DH?? We found out at 16 weeks with Lu.


----------



## Teilana

I am planning on baby wearing. I have picked up an oscha wrap and I'm planning on registering for a mei tai type wrap as well. 

I was on the team yellow all the way train before and for the first couple months, but I have changed my mind. DH has wanted to find out the whole time. Only a couple more days! I don't think I'm going to sleep tomorrow from excitement of seeing baby again!


----------



## mommasquirrel

CurlyKate: All of my friends who have had multiple pregnancies show sooner with each pregnancy. It's like thier bodies know exactly what to do and they don't have to go through the initial reorganizing of their internal organs to fit the baby again. Just think, our intestines get squished, no wonder many of us deal with bathroom misfortunes. I run to the bathroom with only a minute or two of notice. Before I could hold it for half the day if needed.
LilFoosh: My computer will often crash on me as well. It irks me beyond belief and I end up cursing in tongues for a bit. I will need another way to deal with computer problems once little one arrives.
Mummy3: hope all goes well during the amnio. I was tempted to get one but I'm too much of a wuss to have any needles near me unless it's medically necessary. I have a tendency of fainting whenever they draw my blood. Hoping having an IV in my arm won't freak me out when I deliver at the hospital.
Mummy_smurf: You can bring medications on flights. Be sure it's in it's original packaging. if it's liquid it has to be in a small container and labeled properly. I brought all sorts of medications with me on my flights and I've never been questioned. also, have you tried sucking on hard candy? saliva will often neutralize the excess stomach acid causing the reflux/heartburn.
So excited for everyone's upcoming scans. I am firm on staying team yellow. my friends are not supportive of it at all they are now refusing to throw me a baby shower since they said they wouldn't be able to buy anything. I am so not worrying about it. They can send me stuff when the baby arrives. I say if you are getting nervous or anxiety about it, find out. your spouse will understand. :flasher: Don't stress out on the small stuff, right. I'm just doing it because it's how I want my birth experience. I want the doctor to announce/say. It's a beautiful healthy baby...boy/girl. luckily, my husband agrees with me.
Any big plans for the weekend? all I have planned is a trip to Walmart to pick up small stuff for the house. also, praying it cools down. we've had high 80's to mid 90's down where I live in Florida...Soo humid as well. I stay inside drinking ice water all day.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have a sling from DS that I loved and will use again. I find front carriers don't work well with my body shape (I'm curvy), but we have a BabyBjorn that DH used. I also like the sling better because I could do it by myself whereas the front carrier I needed to help DH in and out of.


----------



## NellyLou

Agreed about being able to do it yourself! When I bought the beco gemeni, I went to a store here and they wouldn't let me buy anything unless I tried it on myself with my baby. Body shapes definitely make a difference. I tried on so many that I thought I wanted but they just didn't work with my body.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats to all the new bananas! Can't wait to join you tomorrow :)

Mummy3, I'm glad you have some hope for your DS! I hope the new treatment helps.

Mummy Smurf, I can't think of any reason you couldn't bring Tums on a plane. I've brought all my meds (vitamins, Claritin, melatonin pre-pregnancy) in a weekly pill sorter on planes bunches of times with no trouble. I don't think Tums are very suspicious! I certainly intend to bring plenty on our upcoming flight.

I have a Moby and a ring sling from my SIL to start off with. I haven't tried any wraps because I don't have a practice baby anyway ;) So I hope I like them! Once he's a little older, I'll get a soft sided carrier. I've used SIL's Tula with my nephew and it was nice, and I do want something that holds Teddy in a good position, but I think I'll do some research and make sure there isn't something just as good for less money. I spotted an Ergo with a nice big pocket on the back, so I could skip the diaper bag or purse, and it isn't a crotch dangler, and it allows for hip carrying when he's bigger, but I need to research and see if there's anything else I need to be aware of. There's just so much research in pregnancy, even delegating some of it to DH!

A friend and I are heading to Indiana on Saturday to spend the night at another friend's. I'm thinking with winter weather on its way in the next couple months, this is probably the last time I'll be heading her way til after I have the baby. She'll have to visit me from now on.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks for that info I need to get packed tomorrow at latest as I'm busy Fri and sat and I want Sunday to give dd her presents and have baths and early night :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

If they really get fussy, you should be able to buy them in the airport, but I've never heard of airport security questioning anything like that :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Cool only prob I'm having right now is my bag ain't big enough lol so I dread to think how il manage with flying with a toddler and baby since baby's dnt get a bagage allowance til age of 1 when they have their own seat :p my daughter got a rash and I was panicking what if I probs as I don't have insurance for cancelling lol took her docs thank God it's just a viral infection.


----------



## NellyLou

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Cool only prob I'm having right now is my bag ain't big enough lol so I dread to think how il manage with flying with a toddler and baby since baby's dnt get a bagage allowance til age of 1 when they have their own seat :p my daughter got a rash and I was panicking what if I probs as I don't have insurance for cancelling lol took her docs thank God it's just a viral infection.

Really? That's crappy! Here, they have baggage allowance, plus you are allowed to bring their carseat at no charge.

I hope your daughter is ok!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Cool only prob I'm having right now is my bag ain't big enough lol so I dread to think how il manage with flying with a toddler and baby since baby's dnt get a bagage allowance til age of 1 when they have their own seat :p my daughter got a rash and I was panicking what if I probs as I don't have insurance for cancelling lol took her docs thank God it's just a viral infection.
> 
> Really? That's crappy! Here, they have baggage allowance, plus you are allowed to bring their carseat at no charge.
> 
> I hope your daughter is ok!Click to expand...

We get 10kg hand luggage allowance with size restrictions, after that u pay around £20 each way to be allowed a bag in the hold.


----------



## missfrick

I'm excited to baby-wear, my cousin is giving me an Ergo and a Moby since she's done having kids. I'm hoping I like them!

Last night I dreamed when I pushed my belly I could see the entire baby's face. Then, I gave birth to 3 small piggies that needed breastfeeding, but I was struggling. I think it means I am nervous about being able to breastfeed? It was so strange! 

Also, I have to go get new maternity bras tomorrow, I got 2 because my breasts were getting heavy and tender, but I wish I had waited as long as possible because they weren't cheap, and now I'm WAY too big for them (I still have no idea what cup size I am haha)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha dreamin u gave birth to pigs is funny :p


----------



## mummy3

Piggie dreams :rofl: Pregnancy sure brings some random dreams!

mommasquirral, that's harsh of your friends to be difficult about your shower just because you're not finding out :( There's plenty can be bought for team yellow and you'd still have fun games!

I don't think tums would be a problem, hopefully its very straightforward getting on the flight:thumbup: Hope your daughter is ok fast:hugs:

MrsK, enjoy your trip to Indiana :) 

The amnio was fine, didn't really hurt and was over fast, I didn't need to panic!


----------



## mommasquirrel

that's an adorable dream. little piglets. I have been dreaming of being really pregnant and all of these guys are flirting with me and wanting to take me out to dinner. :blush:

I don't plan on taking any big trips until a few months after little one is born and may even wait for an entire year. I'm pretty much a homebody now that I'm pregnant. 

I got a gift card from motherhood for a baby sling and paid 14 dollars for it to be delivered.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad the amnio isn't bad!

I've been to a couple yellow bump showers, and shockingly, we all still managed to buy things and enjoy ourselves. I get that it's kind of annoying not knowing what someone is having (I was so impatient to know if my nephew was a boy or a girl), but really, not about them! They need to get over themselves. I can't imagine telling someone I refuse to celebrate their child because I don't know what genitals it has yet... I hope these "friends" have other redeeming qualities!


----------



## Bookity

My friend had a baby shower in June and she was having a baby girl, but the doctor wasn't 100% sure that it was a girl because it was only a quick glance at the potty shot. So I made sure to get gender-neutral clothes for her baby. It's not impossible to do!!


----------



## Bookity

As for carriers, I have an ergo that I barely used with my last baby. I don't expect to go anywhere for the first month or two or three so I think the ergo should be just fine I don't need to get anything else.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

There sure is a lot of you getting the slings, il just be using pram never used a sling.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I definitely plan to use a stroller, too, but living in a big city, a carrier is just so much more convenient for some things. It's so compact! And some babies are so much calmer in the carrier. Some people will tell you that babywearing is the best thing and the only way to go and so on, but so much of it is just a matter of personality and lifestyle. I find it hard to believe that being put in a stroller instead of attached to mom on occasion will make it hard to bond.


----------



## Bookity

With three very unruly children under four I'm pretty sure it will come in handy this time. Grocery shopping for instance.


----------



## Teilana

I am still planning on using a stroller too.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh yes, I will definitely have a stroller too. I didn't even think about baby carrying last time, then had a colicky baby... Carrier saved my life lol! It was the only place she would sleep for naps for months.

Missfrick, that is a crazy dream!


----------



## swampmaiden

missfrick, thats kinda what my bump looks like.. Ive been in denial its actually a bump.. so Im glad Im not the only one!

as for airport pills, Ive brought unmarked pills in the weekly seperater thing too with no problems

and.. Im finally done with my 6 days in a row working.. I hate retail, even if its in a garden center where Im outside with plants and flowers all day. and I must have been overly hormonal today, because I indulged in an argument with my co-worker today that now I kinda regret.
Its just i hate being 'ordered about' by people that are at the same level as me.. and even my managers are nice and politely ask, they dont just imperiously command me.. and my co-worker, a late 30s woman, kept interrupting me while I was watering to tell me to go help a customer clear on the other side of the nursery, when she was just standing around gabbing/talking with the forklift guys. I told her 'why cant you go help the customer? im busy watering, and youre just standing around!' 
Im just glad Ive got the next 2 days off, then only two 4 hours shifts this weekend, then 5 whole days off!! It'll be a good chance to cool off from work, have some distance and Im really hoping to straighten my house out, its been a mess .. and maybe have half a semblence of a social life this weekend with my friends

and Im a sweet potato today! Once the holidays get started, time is really going to start flying by.. we'll all be 3rd tri before you know it!


----------



## NellyLou

Happy sweet potato day, swampmaiden!

We had our ultrasound this morning! The little man wasn't cooperative at first, and the tech thought he was a girl! He finally moved a little later and showed his bits very clearly though :) The doctor said everything looks perfect so very happy!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mummy3

Yeah I'd think colour aside the shower could be pretty similar? I mean cake, games and neutral gifts is hardly impossible:wacko: I've only ever been to 1 shower and it was for a boy but easily it could have been neutral.

Amnio was not bad at all seriously, so if anyone needs to have one for whatever reason, try not to fear it:hugs: Bit crampy after but like a 1 on a 1/10 pain scale.

I have an ergo too, used it about twice I think. Its comfortable just carriers in general don't go along with bad backs. Stroller all the way here! Parent facing though for us.

Wow swampmaiden that would drive me mad also! Who does she think she is?? Glad you put her straight and can now go stay home and distress!!! The weather is meant to be cooling some here for the next week at least:thumbup:

Awww Nelly so glad you had a great scan:happydance: Do you have pics?


----------



## ladybrown33

NellyLou said:


> Happy sweet potato day, swampmaiden!
> 
> We had our ultrasound this morning! The little man wasn't cooperative at first, and the tech thought he was a girl! He finally moved a little later and showed his bits very clearly though :) The doctor said everything looks perfect so very happy!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I've had yet another ultrasound this morning and baby is always cooperative I'm think he can close his legs now! Lol!
The perinatal clinic has scheduled a echocardiogram for baby (11/14/14) which makes me worry but they say he looks fine just routine since I take insulin with this pregnancy.


----------



## Teilana

Can't wait for mine tomorrow morning! My SIL had hers yesterday and they are having another boy. Seeing the couple pics they posted on facebook is making the rest of the wait hard!


----------



## NellyLou

I do have pics, but have to wait for hubby to email them to me. The tech took tonnes! I was shocked! 

Glad your scan went well, Ladybrown, and I hope yours goes well Teilana! I hope the ecg goes well too, Ladybrown.

Mommy3, since you have so many young ones, just wondering about your opinions on double strollers? Is there any point in buying one? My husband really doesn't want to, but i'll have a baby and a three year old. Not sure if that's manageable to go to the park etc.


----------



## NellyLou

Here are a couple pics of our little man!

ETA: You can tell he's a boy in the first pic lol!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 11









2.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Teilana

Yes you can definitely tell he is a boy! An adorable one :)


----------



## missfrick

Yay congrats to all those getting awesome scans!

Went to the bra store today... my small C's are now medium E's... so that happened... I swear they don't even "look" that big, but it might explain why I've been feeling kinda chubby up top, hahaha. Haven't told DF yet, but he's going to laugh I just know it... explains some of the weight gain I suppose... well, that and the baby and all :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm a banana! One of the most ridiculous fruit comparisons, but it still makes me happy. 

Great pics, Nelly! Maybe a stroller that can be used as a single, a tandem, or as a single with a standing board would be useful? Rather than hauling a tandem everywhere even when your older girl is too big for it.

C to E, MissFrick? That's impressive! And I thought mine got big...


----------



## ladybrown33

there he is
 



Attached Files:







20141016_100459_resized.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10









20141016_100508_resized.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## NellyLou

Cutie, Ladybrown! The business shots are so funny lol!


----------



## MrsKChicago

No doubt that's a boy!!


----------



## missfrick

MrsK: they seriously don't look like E's, I seriously just feel top heavy... but that includes back, shoulders, everything... And yet, I stuck on smaller cup sizes, and it just wasn't working.

Still keeping the other ones I have, two Bravados in size M, because they technically still fit and feel nice to wear around the house - they just don't give me the support they need anymore.

Ahhh the potty shots are hilarious! I don't even think I saw mine, the tech just said what it was and we just believed it and I started bawling.


----------



## NellyLou

LOL, MissFrick, I make them show me every detail so that I know for sure :) Which tech did you have? I had a man and expected him not to give any good pics, but he was really into it and got us some great pics!


----------



## chrislo4

Ahhh lovely scan pics of your boys Nelly & Ladybrown! 

I just felt baby kick/poke my hand for the first time, yay!! :cloud9:


----------



## NellyLou

Have any of you second time moms used pacifiers with your first? We didn't use one with our DD because it was recommended to wait until BF was established, and then she refused it. There were so many times where I wished she would have taken it though. Just wondering if you would use one again, or if it was more hassle than it was worth?


----------



## Bookity

My first used a pacifier until she was about 6 months old, then refused them herself which was fine with me. My second refused pacifiers from the start! I know that pacifiers can be extremely helpful, but at the same time I'd worry about them getting too attached to them and then having to break them of the habit later down the line.


----------



## Missbx

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and hopefully everything's well and I'm hoping to find out the gender I'm so excited :D x


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> No doubt that's a boy!!

yeah that's definitely what I was thinking

Nelly yes I keep laughing at it all day!!

This doctors office is pretty high tech they have a tv mounted on the wall in front of you so you can see everything as you lay there.

Missbx be sure to share once your done!


----------



## chrislo4

Missbx said:


> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and hopefully everything's well and I'm hoping to find out the gender I'm so excited :D x

How exciting for you! Enjoy seeing your LO again. Look forward to an update.


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck missbx!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lovely scans ladies! Have fun tomorrow Missbx

DS used a paci, but only at nap time or bed time. I sucked my thumb and it was a hard habit to break so we started him on the paci to avoid thumb sucking. He gave it up pretty easy. He would only take a specific kind of paci though, a Binky, we tried others and he didn't like them... it was the same when he started bottles- he only took Tommy Tippee.


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks Nelly, mummy3.. its nice to have a place to vent other than Facebook lol

I love seeing all the u/s pics.. its amazing how fast the babies are growing! And lots of boys.. I guess the February group is majority twins... perhaps March is majority boys?

I seriously can't wait to find out the gender of my baby!

And congrats all the new fruits.. next week is a mango.. sounds yummy lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Took a 20 week bump pic :) Excuse the messy bedroom, I was too tired to pick up first.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## missfrick

Lovely bump MrsK. Isn't it insane how fast our bodies are changing?


----------



## MrsKChicago

It sure is! I was just telling my sister in law today that it seems like every time I look in the mirror I'm a little bigger! I'm enjoying it so far, though :)


----------



## molly86

Missbx said:


> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and hopefully everything's well and I'm hoping to find out the gender I'm so excited :D x

Good luck! Hope he or she cooperates!


----------



## molly86

My sister in law had a baby girl on Wednesday. I got to meet her yesterday. She's amazing. Can't believe I'm going to have one of my own in a few months. Anyone else feel like time is going really fast? Can't believe I'm already half way.


----------



## chrislo4

I said the same to my friend who is also pregnant. She was 20 weeks on Tuesday and im 20 weeks next weds. I feel like this pregnancy is going so much quicker than when i was carrying DD. Cant wait for my anomaly scan (27th) to see him/her again.


----------



## bumpwishes

MrsKChicago said:


> It sure is! I was just telling my sister in law today that it seems like every time I look in the mirror I'm a little bigger! I'm enjoying it so far, though :)

I feel like that too!! I love it. Family are starting to notice it now but I wish it was a bit bigger :). 

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their 20 week scans and have found out the gender some lovely scan pics. Good luck to all those having them today or soon. I wish I didn't have to wait till November 4th for mine :(. Oh well listening about everyone else's helps :). I feel like I might cave about finding out the gender at my scan aha.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm getting impatient for my scan Nov 7th. It could have been earlier, but French schools have a week and a half off at the end of October. I guess my dr is taking the time off with his kids. I'll be 22 weeks: the potty shot better be clear by then!


----------



## DentDoc16

Congrats to everyone who has found out the gender! Exciting!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Has anyone else noticed the fruit tickers have an extra fruit in there? It goes onion (17), sweet potato (18), mango(19), banana(20) but if you look at the string of fruits it goes mango, canteloupe, banana. Wth? :shrug:


----------



## NellyLou

That's funny lilfooshfoosh! I would have never noticed! Although I don't have my own fruit ticker, I always check everyone else's haha.


----------



## NellyLou

My little man is a banana today!!!


----------



## ladybrown33

Just thinking about this stupid fruit thing has me confused it never seems to make sense.


----------



## NellyLou

It doesn't at all. I was looking at fruit sizes on another site, and it had banana then pomegranate. I don't know what kind of pomegranates people have in other places, but any that I have seen are about the size of a grapefruit and definitely smaller than a banana lol.


----------



## Missbx

Im team Pink!! :) x


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on team pink!!!!


----------



## Teilana

In the waiting room!!! Super excited!!!


----------



## swampmaiden

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Has anyone else noticed the fruit tickers have an extra fruit in there? It goes onion (17), sweet potato (18), mango(19), banana(20) but if you look at the string of fruits it goes mango, canteloupe, banana. Wth? :shrug:

lol Foosh, i didnt notice but thats pretty funny. I think whoever made these fruit tickers must be a lil fruity themselves because there are several fruit choices I seriously wonder at... such as the prune (why not a strawberry?) or the jackfruit (wth? no one in american eats those things and most people dont even know what they are lol)

or how these go from a big round mango to a long skinny banana.. I mean, are we going by the fruit LENGTH or the the fruit SIZE? :haha:


----------



## chrislo4

Congrats on your pink bump missbx!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on team pink!

The fruit crack me up, too. I was wondering about that random melon! I think it goes by length, but they don't always measure straight through the fruit if you look at the pictures on The Bump, and they switch right around 19 or 20 weeks from crown to rump length to total length. But there's no excuse for the mutant pomegranate.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Congrats to all the ladies for their scans. It's good to hear there is another girl on the roster.
Teilana: Can't wait to hear the news. 
I agree with everyone on the fruit ticker. It's definitely weird to have a banana in there. Although personally I know my little one is 6 days ahead of my due date because of growth. So I keep having to remind myself that the baby is bigger than what the ticker says. Fingers crossed the baby is huge by the time it's supposed to make its grand entrance. 
I've been slowly getting the large baby items and today I put the stroller together. I have been looking at safety 1st products. I'm a mommy to be on a budget so I have been looking for deals on all the websites. Also got the pack n play today. The bassinet and the baby glider/swing is all in the living room. Feels like I'm almost ready. We attached the crib to our bed on Monday and I'm getting so stir crazy. I just want to get everything...RIGHT NOW! lol
Anyone else nesting recently?


----------



## NellyLou

mutant pomegranate made me laugh out loud at work. There definitely is no excuse for that!


----------



## NellyLou

I've been nesting a little bit. We moved into our house in January and still haven't really settled in completely, so now we are on a big kick trying to get everything in it's place. I went on a big cleaning and purging spree yesterday on the main floor :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I want to nest, but I can't do too much yet. Between hand me downs and the baby shower, I don't know what we'll end up buying ourselves, so I'm just researching and planning. I keep flip flopping on what kind of bassinet I want. After going to Babies R Us with SIL yesterday, I'm leaning towards a mini Pack N Play or the convertible mini Arms Reach co-sleeper. So many decisions!


----------



## Teilana

We have transformed from yellow to...

BLUE!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to team blue!


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats! welcome to team blue!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay for more genders! It seems like there is at least 1 person/day finding out


----------



## Bookity

1.5 weeks til I (hopefully) find out!! Time is going soooo slow!!


----------



## chrislo4

That's it. DH loses, i can't stay yellow!!! 

Congrats on blue bump Teilana


----------



## missfrick

One more girl, one more boy - congrats ladies! Still seems like a lot of blue though, huh?

Chrislo we didn't stay yellow, I wanted to but I couldn't resist finding out, trust me it's amazing to know (I bawled when they said what it was!) Only 2 weeks and 2 days and I can tell you all what we're having!

As for a stroller, BIL/SIL offered me one of their old ones, and if all goes as planned she'll be bringing an Uppababy Vista to my shower for me - we just need to order new fabrics for it. They are also giving us the bassinet attachment, so all we need to get (I think) is a snap n' go attachment for it. I'm pretty grateful for the things we are getting from family/friends because there's so darn much to purchase! We'll be getting a pack n' play too because I told DF otherwise I'll be living in our bedroom for months, and the pack n play will give me the opportunity to be downstairs and not need to run up a million times a day for change of clothes and diapers and such.


----------



## DentDoc16

Congrats Missbx and teilana. 
I have also wondered many times about the fruits.. the sizes don't always seem to make sense.


----------



## chrislo4

missfrick said:


> Chrislo we didn't stay yellow, I wanted to but I couldn't resist finding out, trust me it's amazing to know (I bawled when they said what it was!) Only 2 weeks and 2 days and I can tell you all what we're having!

We found out at 16+5 with Lucie. We both couldn't wait find out what gender we were expecting. We said this time it would be nice to wait til he/she arrives this time but seeing everyone finding out the gender of their LOs is reminding me how lovely it was to find out! I don't think I can wait til March but don't want to spoil it for DH either. Also because we both genuinely don't have a preference to a boy or girl despite already having a little lady i should be able to wait right?! 

Look forward to hearing what colour your bump is!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats to everyone whose had their scana and found out gender iv been so busy today not had chance to get on here :p going to be busy tomorrow too as it's last day to get self sorted for hols since Sunday is day for relaxin b letting dd have her b day presents early then bath and early night :D


----------



## Missbx

Teilana said:


> We have transformed from yellow to...
> 
> BLUE!

Congratulations :)


----------



## Teilana

Here is our little thumb-sucker!
 



Attached Files:







DOVE^AMANDA73.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bumpwishes

Ohh congrats on team blue and team pink!! How exciting. That's a lovely scan teilana. 

Team yellow feels a bit lonely now. I'd like a girl first. Everything thinks it's a boy though and it's starting to make me change my mind. I have been feeling sure about it being a girl. Did anyone have a correct gut feeling about their LO?


----------



## MrsKChicago

My gut feeling was way wrong! I think it was mostly wishful thinking, but I'm very excited about our boy now.

How's everyone doing today? This is my last Saturday babysitting my nephew. I won't miss the occasional crankiness and refusal to nap and waking up early on Saturdays, but I'll miss having so much one on one time with him. I can't wait til he and Teddy are old enough to be friends.

I think I'm going to crack down on my occasional dietary cheating. I eat salami now and then when it's the only meat that appeals to me, even though it's on the no list. I had some on a salad last night and felt crappy after. It was too soon to really be the salami, and I woke up fine, but it's still creepy feeling sick when you know you ate something that's not recommended. Not worth it.


----------



## cmr01

bumpwishes said:


> Ohh congrats on team blue and team pink!! How exciting. That's a lovely scan teilana.
> 
> Team yellow feels a bit lonely now. I'd like a girl first. Everything thinks it's a boy though and it's starting to make me change my mind. I have been feeling sure about it being a girl. Did anyone have a correct gut feeling about their LO?

My gut told me girl and so far its a girl.


----------



## bumpwishes

MrsKChicago said:


> My gut feeling was way wrong! I think it was mostly wishful thinking, but I'm very excited about our boy now.




cmr01 said:


> My gut told me girl and so far its a girl.

Thanks ladies. I guess it can go either way. I can't work out whether mine is a gut feeling or wishful. I know I'll love either when the time comes.


----------



## swampmaiden

congrats missbx :pink:, teilana :blue:... Im glad the scans were great and you were able to find out the genders!! 

less than 3 weeks to go before I'll know!!! Most of my family is predicting girl, but thats because they all want a girl now that my sister has her son. It'd be hilarious if its a boy instead

And wait, salami is on the No list? lol oops, ive been eating tons of it.. but then I havent stopped eating lunch meats at all.. I love me a BMT $5 footlong from subway.. Im even wondering if the no sushi is just a bunch of overblown panic too, but since I cant have sake with it, I havent wanted to go out for sushi anyways.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Salami counts as lunchmeat. I think a lot of it is overblown, too. Get your sub toasted and it's on the yes list again.


----------



## missfrick

I'm so-so on the "no food" list... DF cracked down a couple months ago and expressed he really doesn't want me eating deli meats, so I've totally stopped, except when we were in Montreal this weekend I had Dagwoods (with him there). I also eat the occasional hot dog. I have only eaten sushi with cooked components, just to be safe, even though my OB said it was over blown in North America and sushi is safe here. I also continue eating lox. But I've had zero alcohol, and try not to eat too much tuna, and stay away from hollandaise and raw eggs (I can't wait for eggs benny after I give birth!) I think it's just whatever you're comfortable with, but I know if I ate something I shouldn't and something happened I'd feel totally horrible, so I limit my intake and hope for the best.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I may be a little late too hop on, but I'm team pink due March 19th :pink:
Who knew so many people where due in March! Maybe it's silly but I was quite surprised :flower:


----------



## cmr01

I also thibk bacons on the no no list and I eat it a few times a week. I take my vitamins and cook things throughly so I think its all good.


----------



## cmr01

Anyone getting dizzy for any odd reason? Yesterday at work I felt like I was just going to collapse. I didnt get that whole tunnel vision or anything but my eyes felt weird like they were bigger and had to hold onto the counter. Didnt happen afterwards.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to the group bbbbbbbbbb! I guess we were all really bored in June ;)

I've never seen anything about bacon or cooked (and still hot) hot dogs from any reputable medical source. They're both not the healthiest foods, so moderation is good anyway, but I think they're as safe as any other junk food.


CMR, is your blood pressure ok? Had you eaten enough? Had enough to drink? Was the room really warm? My faint spells have all been a combination of heat, thirst, and hunger, or a blood rush from getting up too fast.


----------



## DentDoc16

Has anyone started looking into child care options? Anyone have any recommendations on how to find a nanny for a reasonable price? I just joined sitter city and am hoping that it helps.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I may be a little late too hop on, but I'm team pink due March 19th :pink:
> Who knew so many people where due in March! Maybe it's silly but I was quite surprised :flower:

Welcome :D


----------



## mommasquirrel

Welcome to the group bbbbbb....

DentDoc: I was in a red cross program called mothers helpers with I was in high school. They had me go through training that included infant and adult CPR as well as etiquette when working with new mothers. They helped me find a job with a new mom and I worked with her and her son for 2 years. It would have been more however the family moved to another state, one that I didn't apply to for college. =-(

I was paid only 3 dollars an hour-back in 1996. I would help with laundry, cleaning, changing the baby and playing with the baby. It took the mom about 3 months to feel safe to leave me in a room alone but she was a new mom and new moms are very protective. It was great experience for me. Hoping the red cross still has programs like that.

As for feeling like passing out: I felt like that yesterday for a bit. My husbands twin brother came out for holiday with his wife and 6 year old son. My SIL took me around Disneyworld marketplace and went baby shopping. It was really hot, I was dehydrated and out of breath. I jad to crab a counter so I wouldn't fall over. I'd be so embarrassed if I fell on some helpless child nearby. Most of the little girls were dressed up like a princess. Soo adorable.

So, how's everyone's weekend so far?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Getting excited now ready to get on plane to Portugal in the morn can't wait :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Have fun, Mummy Smurf!

It's DH's last day off before we leave for our cruise on Friday, so we have some last minute planning to do. Shuttles and restaurants before we sale and such. It's going to be a busy week, I'll need the vacation by the time it's over! And apparently his boss has some big surprise for me that he has to go get today because she didn't have time at work yesterday. We both think it's something baby related, but I'm stumped about what it could be. 

My hips are getting achy again. Not like first trimester, but I still can't walk around like I used to. I think I'm going to have to cave in and see a chiropractor when we're back home. Anyone been to one?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

18 weeks today. Time is seriously flyinggggg by!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> Have fun, Mummy Smurf!
> 
> It's DH's last day off before we leave for our cruise on Friday, so we have some last minute planning to do. Shuttles and restaurants before we sale and such. It's going to be a busy week, I'll need the vacation by the time it's over! And apparently his boss has some big surprise for me that he has to go get today because she didn't have time at work yesterday. We both think it's something baby related, but I'm stumped about what it could be.
> 
> My hips are getting achy again. Not like first trimester, but I still can't walk around like I used to. I think I'm going to have to cave in and see a chiropractor when we're back home. Anyone been to one?

Enjoy your cruise although I'm sure il be on before Friday as hotel has free WiFi :D I have to get up no later than 5am that part is no fun lol
iv not seen a chiropractor never heard of them :p hope your better soon though :D


----------



## bucherwurm

We made our first big baby purchase today. A crib! I saw a really good deal at wal-mart, and after being stuck in the house for 3 days being sick, I wanted to go out. Luckily they had it in stock! I'm excited. 
I hope it doesn't jinx anything, because I'm always worried about something bad happening, but there are so many big purchases first time parents especially have to make, we can't buy all of them at the same time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think you could jinx anything at 20 weeks. What are you supposed to do, wait til April to buy everything? ;)


----------



## mommasquirrel

bucherworm: Isn't it refreshing to get one big item off that list? When we bought our items I could literally feel the weight lifting off my shoulders. I get so stressed about not having what the baby will need. Now we need small things here and there. I figure friends and family who want to help can get those without it being a burden on their wallet. We bought the crib, bassinet, pack n play, stroller, infant car seat and baby swing. =-) Its proof that I'm nesting a lot.

So TMI alert: Is anyone else getting itchy down in no mans land? :blush: It seems to get worst after a bm and believe me those are rare and far between now that it's 2nd trimester. at first I was worried that I might have pin worms or something but after reading a lot on the net and embarrisingly using a mirror I think it's piles. :growlmad: Had DH run to the store and got some Prep H and tucks. Fingers crossed it helps.


----------



## Missbx

swampmaiden said:


> congrats missbx :pink:, teilana :blue:... Im glad the scans were great and you were able to find out the genders!!
> 
> less than 3 weeks to go before I'll know!!! Most of my family is predicting girl, but thats because they all want a girl now that my sister has her son. It'd be hilarious if its a boy instead
> 
> And wait, salami is on the No list? lol oops, ive been eating tons of it.. but then I havent stopped eating lunch meats at all.. I love me a BMT $5 footlong from subway.. Im even wondering if the no sushi is just a bunch of overblown panic too, but since I cant have sake with it, I havent wanted to go out for sushi anyways.

Thankyou! And good luck at your scan x


----------



## Missbx

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I may be a little late too hop on, but I'm team pink due March 19th :pink:
> Who knew so many people where due in March! Maybe it's silly but I was quite surprised :flower:

Congrats and welcome to team Pink x


----------



## mummy3

Finally get a few mins to catch up some!

Congrats to all the new team pink and team blue babies:happydance: Are boys still in the lead?

Happy holidays to all those getting away just now, have fun, relax and enjoy every second:thumbup: Pics too when you're back!

Not sure who mentioned about fetal echo scan? We'll be having this too, had it last 2 times also. My eldest was born with 2 holes in her heart (both closed by age 1) and then little Alasdhair had a random bright spot in his heart. The scan was pretty long and it was really interesting, the detail it went into.

Good luck to those finding out or getting scans this week! Who is going this week? I have to go to my OB on Tuesday and then perinatology on Wednesday, this is one very photographed little girl!

I wrote a thread in second tri about finding it very hard/painful to pee, esp at night, anyone else here have this?

Mommasquirral, could it be yeast? Hormones can have that go wild in pregnancy. I have to go get the medication for this on tuesday:blush: Its no fun! Neither are piles!! Hope you're feeling better really fast!!:hugs:

Yay for baby purchases:happydance: Its so much fun!! Pics of the purchases!!

Infant CPR is a priceless skill, I am trained for infant and adult CPR:thumbup:

Been a long week, little guy is reacting to his steroid drink so looking like first try for treatment isn't going to be a success. Running wild trying to organize all his fundraisers, both as cause of the month at the biggest softplay in the city! The silent auction, chasing the news and the insurance all while on rest :argh:

Whats everyones Halloween plans? I was going to be a skeleton but now something to hide bump from MIL :rofl: We're taking part in the teal pumpkin challenge too, to provide non food treats for children with allergies, theres a lot doing it in our neighbourhood :) Halloween with kids is so much fun:cloud9:


----------



## MrsKChicago

We'll be on the boat for Halloween, so I'm just doing the pregnant skeleton thing. I've always liked the idea, and it's easy to pack a tshirt and yoga pants. I'm going to finish up my costume tomorrow, I'll post a picture.

Hemorrhoids are just one of those unfortunate side effects of pregnancy. I hope the Tucks and Preparation H help. TTC and pregnancy sure make me happy for Amazon, I don't relish the idea of walking into my local Walgreens to buy 20 pregnancy tests and a box of hemorrhoid cream!

Sorry to hear about the steroids not working out, Mummy :( I was really hoping it would go well for him.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry that the treatment isn't working Mummy3 :hugs: GL with the fundraising & insurance.

from the first page:

:blue: 12
:pink: 10


much closer now. =)

I spent most of the weekend putting the nursery together. I will try to post pics of what I have so far a little bit later today. DH was away for the weekend so he was surprised when he came home yesterday and it's almost done

Have fun smurf & MrsK!


----------



## NellyLou

That's fun lilfooshfoosh! Are you doing a theme? We spent most of the weekend cleaning out the nursery (it ended up being a random storage room after we moved in earlier this year). Now it's ready to paint and that's hubby's plan for today! I can't wait to have his room all set up :)


----------



## curlykate

We haven't got started on our nursery yet. I'm currently using it as a bedroom to sleep in. OH snores way too loudly for me to sleep. Usually I'm okay once I get to sleep, but if I wake up then I can't get back to sleep. And of course I'm waking up every couple of hours to pee, as well as being restless, so sleeping in the same room is just not working out too well for us at the moment. Also, all of our nursery stuff is downstairs in the storage room, and cleaning that out is going to take a whole weekend. We figure we will start once the snow hits, and we are too lazy to get outside for a few days. Those weekends happen every once and a while.
I'm starting to get a bit uncomfortable in the past few weeks. My hips are starting to ache by the end of the day. I'm hoping they don't get too bad. This happened with my first, but not until well into the third trimester. I'm hoping it holds off a bit longer if I'm going to be dealing with it constantly again.
I must not have mentioned it in here (my fault for never posting!), but we are on team blue again! I'm slightly disappointed because I wanted a girl, but still happy that our boy appears to be healthy and growing. It's going to be fun having two boys grow up together, but there are so few girls in both of our families that I was really looking forward to having one. 
I'm so jealous of everyone going to holidays. That's just not going to happen anytime soon with us. At best, I'll get some holidays around Christmas time. Unfortunately I used up most of my paid vacation days when I had a loss in March, rather than take time off without pay. My vacation resets in the new year, and I'm hoping to save most of that for when I have to go back to work in 2016, as I can carry it over.
mummy3 - I agree about CPR being a useful skill. I work with children, and am actually getting recertified with my Infant/Child CPR this coming weekend, as my current training is about to expire. I need it to keep my job, however even if I didn't need it for that, I would still have it. OH actually saved his friend's life last year, when he had a heart attack. He performed CPR until the paramedics got there, even when everyone else in the room told him to stop. The didn't have current training, but OH did. They kept trying to convince him that he had just passed out, and was okay and breathing. OH knew better. The paramedics commended him for all he did...as his friend would never have made it without his quick thinking and actions. It shook OH up for a long time, but in the end everyone was glad he did what he did.


----------



## twinkie2

Curlykate-how wonderful your OH was there and knew CPR! Congrats on team blue for you!

I have my scan this afternoon and I'm so excited to see baby, hoping all looks perfect. DH will be finding out gender, but I will not, this should be interesting!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ok ladies, I'm going to hit you with a number of pics! :)

First, I am overdue a bump pic and since I was uploading pictures anyway... here is 17+3, then me this morning before work to show how I am still hiding it!
 



Attached Files:







20141015_202117.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 12









20141020_083552.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 13









20141020_083610.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

And now the nursery so far! There are still a few things that I need to get (change pad, additional bedding- like a dust ruffle) and I'm not sure if I am going to put anything on the walls or if I will keep the green rug in there. The comforter on the side of the crib isn't going to stay there don't worry I just didn't bother putting it in the closet :) I didn't bother to take pics of the other side of the room because it is just empty space and the white closet door (so boring basically).
 



Attached Files:







20141019_175527.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9









20141019_175553.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9









20141019_175624.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsKChicago

You and the nursery both look great! Your room is much classier than what I'm planning ;)

I'm definitely getting a CPR class in before he's here. I took one in my teens, but that was a long long time ago...

CurlyKate, I hope you can find a way to get away for a little bit. I doubt we'll be doing much beyond weekend family trips for at least a few years once the baby's here, so I'm glad we're getting in one last trip just the two of us. 

I have my appointment to go over my 20 week scan tomorrow. Even though the tech didn't seem to see any problems at the scan, I'm still nervous about it. Paranoid me... DH can't make it, either, so I'm bringing a friend along instead. I need a designated rememberer, I like to keep track of my blood pressure and such, and I manage to forget in the five minutes between having it taken and getting a chance to write it down. I'm such a flake these days!

I'm still having occasional disturbing dreams. I had one last night that we had a tiger (???), and I guess our real life dog's job was to help us control this tiger. Our tiger died (which was kind of a relief in the dream because it turns out taking care of tigers is a pain in the ass), and DH wanted to just put our dog down because we didn't need her anymore now that we didn't have a tiger. I talked him out of it, thankfully. So creepy. I don't know why I keep having dreams about bad things happening to her. I'd attribute it to anxiety about how she'll adjust to the baby, but I'm much more worried about how the little dog will take it.


----------



## southerngirl2

Just an update we are having a BOY!

We have started clearing out his room (turned into storage when we moved in June). 
It's difficult to do with my husbands schedule and me trying to not lift anything heavy...


----------



## ladybrown33

mummy3 said:


> Finally get a few mins to catch up some!
> 
> Congrats to all the new team pink and team blue babies:happydance: Are boys still in the lead?
> 
> Happy holidays to all those getting away just now, have fun, relax and enjoy every second:thumbup: Pics too when you're back!
> 
> Not sure who mentioned about fetal echo scan? We'll be having this too, had it last 2 times also. My eldest was born with 2 holes in her heart (both closed by age 1) and then little Alasdhair had a random bright spot in his heart. The scan was pretty long and it was really interesting, the detail it went into.

That's me having the fetal echo about how long does it take and how soon do you find out the results


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats SOutherngirl!!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hi girls, sorry I don't post in here a lot but you girls are so chatty (especially while I am sleeping (Australia)) but I thought I would come in an do a little update.

we have chosen a side by side pram as both hubby and I agree we don't like the one over or in front of the other idea. We will be ordering the Valco Snap Duo after reading loads of reviews. One of its big selling points for me is the fact that it is only 9.8kg or just over 20lb! The lighter weight will be good especially after my caesarean.

We cannot do a nursery until we finally buy a new house. There is no rooms left in our current house so until we move bub will be in with us. I just hope we buy soon as I don't know how we will fit a cot in our room after bubs moves out of the cradle!

We will be having our babymoon the last week of January. A week at the beach. It is actually hubby's family annual vacation but we have rented our own house this time (we normally all stay in the one big house) and my mum is coming up to help watch our girls so I can have one last break before baby comes. I will be 34/35 weeks by then so the 6 hour drive to get there might be interesting! 

I swear bub is having a growth spurt this week, I feel like I am growing by the day! And my laying down bump is finally growing too.

Only 2 more sleeps till my scan!!
 



Attached Files:







zjxl43774vj5giiuwfza.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 1









10743707_10154817564285691_959811067_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bucherwurm

Nice nursery and bump pictures.

I got a call from the doctor's office today saying I have an appointment for tomorrow in the city at a big hospital. I have to have another ultrasound (my 20 week one was at our little town hospital). Then I see an ob afterwards to tell me how it went. Apparently they saw a cyst on the ultrasound, and that's about all I know. The nurse at the office didn't tell me too much, but it seems a little short notice. It seems more like an emergency to tell me the day before. She said before it wouldn't seem like such a big deal, but with the technology we have now, they automatically refer something like that to the big hospital.
I'm nervous for tomorrow. I hope everything is ok, and it's really nothing to worry about.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope everything is ok. It sounds like the nurse didn't think it was too concerning.


----------



## swampmaiden

wow Foxy and Foosh, your bumps looks great! like actual pregnancy bumps lol

I still dont think I even really have a bump yet!! I can STILL button my jeans and get the belt in the same belthole as pre-pregnancy.. I dont know why my bump is taking so long to form because I can certainly feel a small canteloupe in there when I lay on my stomach. 

as for seeing a Chiropractor during pregnancy... just make sure you ask the clinic if they specialize or deal in pregnancy adjustments. My husband worked in a chiropractor office as the massage therapist for a few years, now he is in school to become a chiropractor himself. His school makes them take Embryology and other classes to deal with pregnancy or congenital spinal defects in patients, but the main thing is not all clinics are experienced in pregnant adjustments, so just call around!

As for baby gear, my great grandma (99 years old! just went out to lunch with her and my dad today) offered to pay for the stroller I want, even tho its really expensive.. it was so sweet of her, and now I dont have to 'hint' to my in-laws that I wouldve liked for them to have bought it lol

heres my 'bump' maybe Im kidding myself that I don't have one? I dunno
 



Attached Files:







19weekbump.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think you look bumpy! Do your jeans hit below your bump? I think that's how a lot of women manage to wear their pre-pregnancy jeans for so long. Mine were all cut higher, so they stopped fitting almost right away.

Thanks for the chiropractor tips. DH recommended a client of his who he likes a lot, and their website says they do pregnancy chiropractic. I just have to work myself up to giving her a call once we're back in town. I really don't want to pay for it, but I also want to be able to get around more.


----------



## Bookity

bucherwurm said:


> Nice nursery and bump pictures.
> 
> I got a call from the doctor's office today saying I have an appointment for tomorrow in the city at a big hospital. I have to have another ultrasound (my 20 week one was at our little town hospital). Then I see an ob afterwards to tell me how it went. Apparently they saw a cyst on the ultrasound, and that's about all I know. The nurse at the office didn't tell me too much, but it seems a little short notice. It seems more like an emergency to tell me the day before. She said before it wouldn't seem like such a big deal, but with the technology we have now, they automatically refer something like that to the big hospital.
> I'm nervous for tomorrow. I hope everything is ok, and it's really nothing to worry about.

My second daughter showed a choroid plexus cyst at the anatomy scan, but the doctor assured me it by itself was highly unlikely to indicate any problem. They didn't even refer me for a follow up ultrasound. We did schedule a 3d ultrasound for later in the pregnancy and the sonographer was kind enough to check for us and it had resolved by then. Sounds like your doc is treading cautiously. Hope all is well!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my god, the pregnancy brain. I'm working on my Halloween costume. All I had to do was iron some vinyl transfers onto some pants, and I managed to make a terrible mistake. After successfully doing the entire shirt and one leg of the pants, I screwed up on the final leg by putting the transfer on upside down and ironing it onto the protective parchment paper between the transfer and the iron, instead of the pants. I'm hoping I can figure out some way to un-transfer it from the paper and try to get it onto the pants. It's not completely attached, but it's not good :( If this doesn't work, I'm going to have to see if the seller can express ship me another set of leg bones


----------



## Bookity

Or be an amputee skeleton?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I considered it! If I hadn't already done one leg, I could have skipped the pants altogether... I ended up finding the same legs on Amazon, bundled with arm bones. Can't use the arms on my short sleeved shirt, but I also made a mistake in my original order and bought two ribcages, so I guess it's a free diy skeleton shirt for my best local friend. I don't even want to think about the total cost of this "quick and simple" costume! I wish I could have just ordered it pre-made, but none of the skeleton pants were maternity, and the skeleton baby I liked most only came on too small maternity shirts. Here's a terrible photo of the finished shirt, at least...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1401.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 14









IMAG1403.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Bucher, I hope everything is fine. Did they say whether it was you or the baby that had the cyst? I had cysts on both ovaries the whole pregnancy with DS, they kept monitoring (maybe every 2 months) them to make sure they didn't get too big, burst or interfere with the pregnancy. If the baby has the cyst, like Bookity said, lots of them take care of themselves. :hugs:

SM, that was sweet of your great grandma! If I saw you on the street I would think you are pregnant, I think you look bumpy :flower:

MrsK nice shirt, good job! If I had ironed something on I would have probably done the same thing and done it upside down lol Since we are visiting a bunch of people around Halloween, we decided to announce the pregnancy with a preggo skeleton shirt. My friend made one up a couple years ago so I was just going to use hers but when I picked it up the other day it was soooo big (not maternity, just a very large shirt- and she is not much bigger than me, so I have no idea why it is so big) and we need it for this weekend, so I ended up hand painting one. It looks ok as long as you don't look too close :shhh:


----------



## NellyLou

BUcherwurm, I hope your Ultrasound and follow up go well today!

MrsK, that shirt is great! The amputated leg idea is a pretty good one. Your little mistake with the iron on sounds like something I would do!

Hubby painted our little man's room yesterday! I am hoping he sets most of it up today and puts the crib back together :)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Bucher, hope everything is going okay with your scan! :hugs:

I haven't started buying anything yet, I don't feel pregnant yet! All a bit surreal, I'm hoping to start in the January sales when I'm 30ish weeks, so there will be no denying I'm pregnant then:haha: until then I'm getting the house ready!

Some lovely nursery pictures! And bump pictures! All carrying so well, hopefully I'll end up that way, currently I just look fat:dohh: but it's actually quite convenient as I'm not announcing til 24 weeks!

Everyone enjoying the start of the week? I work shifts, so today is my first day off in 5 days, so I'm trying to relax and enjoy some peace while my OH is at work:coffee:


----------



## twinkie2

We had our scan yesterday! All was perfect and baby was cooperative, we saw all sorts of movements it was so wonderful! I stuck to my gut instinct and did not find out the gender, but DH did :) He is having so much fun teasing me already, but I'm having fun guessing too! I put up a thread for gender guesses if anyone wants to see the scan or take a guess. I'd love to hear what you lovely ladies think!

Also, a quick question. Yesterday after my ultrasound (like 2 hours later or so) I got really really crampy. It hurt so much I had to take off my pants to get rid of any extra pressure on my abdomen, then just sat curled up for the rest of the night. I read online that if the tech pushes hard that some ladies have this happen. Anyone else experience this, or was it just me? It really freaked me out! I feel better today, but still a little sore feeling in the lower ab area.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2245775-gender-predictions-twinkie2.html


----------



## mommasquirrel

twinkie: I had that happen during my 14 week ultrasound. It took about 2 days for me to start feeling like myself but my abs were sore for almost 4 days. 

Does anyone else have pains at night from needing to take a BM? I felt like I got punched in the gut and had to run to the bathroom in the middle of the night. Felt so much better immediately afterwards.

Other than that, all is well. How's everyone doing so far? any new symptoms?


----------



## Loozle

Twinkie I felt quite crampy after my 16 week scan, the tech had been pushing quite hard on my bump as little miss was in an awkward position. I hope you're feeling better today.
We won't be having a nursery as we don't have a spare room currently. Baby would be in with us for at least the first 6 months anyway. The last 2 weekends we have been nesting though. We have had a sort through of the boys bedroom and through away lots of stuff. It's lots more organised now. 
We have also cleared out our 2 big cupboards that we use for storage and reorganised it all better. Got rid of lots too. We have also started sorting out our bedroom but there is still lots to do. 
The cupboards will need to be redone after Christmas as we will need to put the christmas decorations etc at the back and get the baby stuff that we have stored in there out. Hopefully as we have organised it all it shouldn't be too bad when we have to redo it. 
The next thing I want to buy is a baby sling/carrier/wrap that I can breastfeed in. Has anybody had one that they have managed to breastfeed in?


----------



## NellyLou

Twinkie, I'm glad your scan went well! And yes, the techs can definitely push very hard! 

Loozle, I would like to figure out how to BF in a wrap as well. I used a boba wrap with my first and loved it, but I wasn't confident enough to attempt to BF in it. I'm not really sure how it works, since you're supposed to be able to kiss your baby's head while in the carrier, so how on earth are they supposed to get down to the boobs? *** Here I am at work trying to see if I can bend my head to the point where my baby's head would be if BFing :blush:....*** So maybe it could work? There is an awesome local babywearing group here, so I will ask them.


----------



## missfrick

Anyone else in the 20 week range not feeling the baby a lot? I'm kinda nervous because I don't think I'm feeling very much... In the evenings DF tries to feel from the outside, and I can't even feel anything on the inside... Is it still just too early? I'm feeling small movements but nothing super definite...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! I hope your coworkers aren't watching, Nelly! I have no idea on breastfeeding in wraps, but I'm curious to know. 

No new symptoms here, really, except that it seems harder to stay hydrated. I'm trying to drink even more water, but it's tricky. I feel like a fish  Otherwise, very few symptoms besides the hip pain. Even the heartburn is less frequent. It makes me a little nervous, but I guess it's just another step in the baby's campaign to drive me crazy before he's even born. He's definitely his father's son... ;) If I wasn't dealing with this darn anterior placenta, I'd probably feel better...


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> Anyone else in the 20 week range not feeling the baby a lot? I'm kinda nervous because I don't think I'm feeling very much... In the evenings DF tries to feel from the outside, and I can't even feel anything on the inside... Is it still just too early? I'm feeling small movements but nothing super definite...

I was just moaning about this when you commented :) I can still go days with nothing, then a day of occasional little kicks, then nothing. It's so frustrating, but I know that the combination of anterior placenta and first baby is working against me. Check out this calendar, it's eased my mind a few times about what's normal: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/due-date-calculator.php


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, it's completely normal not to feel anything at this stage, especially your first. Have they told you for sure that you don't have an anterior placenta, MissFrick? I'm not sure that they would have told me that I do if I hadn't asked. I still feel very little and very "muffled" movements.

I heard back from my post on the babywearing group about BFing in the carriers, and a lot moms say it's not too hard once you get used to it! One of the moms works at a baby boutique here and is due a few weeks before me so offered to show how it's done when our little one arrives! (missfrick, I can point you towards that FB group if you have an interest in babywearing... lots of helpful info!)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I only know mine is anterior because I was watching when the tech typed it into the report. I'm assuming my midwife will mention it today, but you never know.


----------



## NellyLou

I definitely wouldn't have even thought to ask if it was my first. I could just feel so much more with my dd. 

I just had a big mac and poutine, and i'm still hungry! I feel like a bottomless pit these days!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I used a ring sling with DS and used to BF him in there all the time, so definitely possible! We have a lot of male friends host game days at our place, so rather than have to excuse myself from the board/card/video game we were playing I would just put the sling on; hands-free & a cover in one! I never had any trouble BF anywhere, but I really don't care what people think or if someone sees my boob. I BF my DS in the middle of the church when we got him baptized. The church would only do it at 2pm- that was meal time & DS was crying...I used a cover and I didn't think twice about it until afterwards when a couple of people- including the priest- commented (nothing negative, more like "good for you").

The only people I would go to another room for were FIL & my 11 yr old brothers as it would make them uncomfortable.

My mum once had to sit on a toilet in a dirty mall washroom to BF and I vowed I would never do that. :nope:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, not the poutine again! ;) I'm really hungry, I'm going to be beyond ready for lunch after my appointment.


----------



## NellyLou

Thanks LilFooshFoosh! I BFed my dd at church too :) and the only comments I got were good ones! Most people didn't even notice. My mom often talks about having to BF me in the bathroom when I was a baby and they were out somewhere. It's pretty sad (and gross!). As much as some people still complain about public BFing, I think most moms now are confident enough to say too bad, and BF wherever they need to.


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm back from my appointments. 
The cyst doesn't seem to be a big deal. They didn't find anything else on the ultrasound that would indicate anything else wrong. 
Though, they still didn't get a good view of the heart. I have an appointment for a fetal echo in a couple of weeks. Hopefully that will come out fine and we don't have to go to the city again.
And, they still didn't see if it's a boy or girl. Stubborn little thing.


----------



## NellyLou

I'm glad your ultrasound went well and they aren't worried. You have a little rascal in there not cooperating though! :)


----------



## bumpwishes

Twinkie I'm glad you've stayed team yellow :) congrats on the scan and cute pic. 

Bucherwurm glad things went well. Shame baby won't play ball aha.

Ladies I need a little reassurance. I woke up early with a huge ache on my left side which hasn't gone away all day. It reminds me of a kidney infection but at points it has eased up. I've also a bit of an ache below my belly button I think that must be growing pains. I've felt baby today so feel reassured but I'm still tempted to see the Dr tomorrow in case.


----------



## NellyLou

Bumpwishes, there are so many aches and pains associated with pregnancy, but definitely go see your doc if it doesn't let up, especially if it feels like it could be a kidney infection. I hope you feel better!


----------



## bumpwishes

NellyLou said:


> Bumpwishes, there are so many aches and pains associated with pregnancy, but definitely go see your doc if it doesn't let up, especially if it feels like it could be a kidney infection. I hope you feel better!

Thank you. I think I might. Just to ease my mind at least.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I've been getting little pains here and there the last couple of days. Yesterday I realized it only happens around the times I feel bubs moving. First I get several movements on the upper left then those stop and I get jabbing pains on the low left or low right, then a few minutes later it is kicks up on the left again, so I am convinced it is the baby playing in there. Have you noticed anything immediately before or after the pains?

I have endo so the baby can hit me in an extra tender spot, but I'm sure that can happen even if you don't have endo!


----------



## missfrick

LilFooshFoosh said:


> I've been getting little pains here and there the last couple of days. Yesterday I realized it only happens around the times I feel bubs moving. First I get several movements on the upper left then those stop and I get jabbing pains on the low left or low right, then a few minutes later it is kicks up on the left again, so I am convinced it is the baby playing in there. Have you noticed anything immediately before or after the pains?
> 
> I have endo so the baby can hit me in an extra tender spot, but I'm sure that can happen even if you don't have endo!


I have endo too and was under the impression pregnancy was a temporary cure for it? Maybe I'm wrong and that's where some of my pains are coming from as well? I was fairly certain that pregnancy stopped endo because you no longer are shedding uterine lining therefore no longer shedding outside either?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Call the doctor if you're concerned, especially if it feels like a kidney infection. It could just be a random pain, though.

My appointment went well. Saw my third of four midwives so far, and I've liked them all. Since I'll be jumping between them, I could give birth with any of them. I brought my friend Amy because DH had to work. DH has a kind of unisex name (Alex), and I appreciated that she came in, introduced herself, and asked if Amy was Alex without blinking an eye. I really like the environment and attitudes there :) 

No word on my ultrasound results because the ultrasound place didn't send them AGAIN. Grrr. Not impressed. She's going to call me when they come in. Everything else looked good, though. Next time is the gestational diabetes test. Yay...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I heard back from the midwife. Teddy looks great :) All the bits and pieces are there.

My placenta, on the other hand, is officially an asshole. Not only is it anterior, it's also low lying. I'm not worrying about it for now because chances are it will move up, but it's still annoying. I am getting an extra ultrasound out of it, though, so that will be nice.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh placenta previa sucks. I had it with my first but it moved up and wasn't an issue. Fortunately that is the case for most, and hopefully for you too!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Nelly :) She said it's low lying but not covering the cervix now, so I'm pretty hopeful that it won't be an issue. I swear, though, this placenta is gonna drive me nuts...


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I got a flu shot this morning & tonight I have the sniffles & am coughing. I know the flu shot cannot actually GIVE you the flu. I have gotten the flu shot pretty much every year & have never had any side effects from it. I hope I wake up tomorrow & am fine!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know a few people this year who have had reactions. It must be a strong one this year. It's been gone within a day or so for everyone, so hopefully it's the same for you.


----------



## Teilana

I just have a sore arm so far and I got mine yesterday.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MissFrick it kind of is, as you are right you aren't shedding the lining anymore, so it stops building up and gives your body time to get rid of the stuff that is where it isn't suppose to be. But I have stage 4 (4 being the worst) with endometriomas- blood filled cysts- on both ovaries and it was one of the worst cases the doc who did my laparoscopy had seen. Luckily, I don't have any fused organs, but, when they did the lap in Dec2012, both cysts were over 5 cms and were only able to be partially removed as to not damage my ovaries. Neither of my cysts disappeared during my first pregnancy but they didn't increase in size either. If I get kicked in or around the ovary area it can be quite painful but hasn't ever caused them to burst (that has happened just not while pregnant).

I'm scared to get my flu shot, I've not had one before (haven't had the flu since I was a kid either) so I don't know what kind of reaction I will have and I'm worried I will end up getting sick. I think I will still end up getting one though. Snowbunnie & Teilana I hope you both wake up feeling excellent tomorrow :hugs:

Hopefully your placenta stops being a douche bag, MrsK!


----------



## babyonboard21

I am due March 19, 2015. I will find out in 4 days what I am having. Feel free to make a gender guess using the skull theory.
 



Attached Files:







baby#3-14wks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Foosh :)

I read about you getting kicked in the ovaries as if it had happened several times, and it took me a second to figure out that you meant the baby kicking. I was wondering what exactly you got up to that people went around kicking you in the ovaries all the time, and I was getting very concerned! 

I got my first flu shot last year, and another one this year, and besides a sore arm, I didn't have any trouble. Even if you do feel sick for a day like a lot of people do, feeling run down and congested for a day is a lot better than actual flu, and a lot safer for baby.


----------



## bucherwurm

I got up this morning and my belly feels sore all over. I guess the ultrasound tech yesterday was a bit rough. She was trying to get baby to move, but it didn't work. All it did was make a sore mummy-to-be.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh no, that's not good, Bucherwurm. I hope you feel better. On another note, your baby is now the size of the mystery giant pomegranate! I don't see it on the little picture list on the ticker though. So random!


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry bucherwurm, I just had that too, scan was Monday, still felt tender yesterday, but today seems good so far. Hope it passes quickly for you!!


----------



## NellyLou

And there is a shooter on the loose downtown here in Ottawa. So thankful I don't work downtown right now. I hope my fellow Ottawans are staying safe!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I heard about that. So scary. I hope everyone stays safe.

Bucherwurm, I hope the pain eases up soon. I was achy after my NT scan. Congrats on your mutant pomegranate ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm researching low lying placentas today. The good news for me is that my stupid anterior placenta actually works to my advantage because they're much more likely to move up. But I'm seeing a lot of women who were told no heavy lifting, pelvic rest, limited travel, etc when placenta previa. My midwife didn't say anything like that, and she knows we're going on our cruise in a few days! I'm guessing it's just because mine isn't as serious? It sounds like the ladies online had placentas covering the cervix, not just near it, and some of them had bleeding earlier in the pregnancy, which I never had. Now I'm wondering if I should call her back and ask, or just assume that if I needed to follow any special instructions, she would have given them to me. She left me a pretty detailed voicemail and was totally unconcerned about it being close to the cervix at this point...


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm researching low lying placentas today. The good news for me is that my stupid anterior placenta actually works to my advantage because they're much more likely to move up. But I'm seeing a lot of women who were told no heavy lifting, pelvic rest, limited travel, etc when placenta previa. My midwife didn't say anything like that, and she knows we're going on our cruise in a few days! I'm guessing it's just because mine isn't as serious? It sounds like the ladies online had placentas covering the cervix, not just near it, and some of them had bleeding earlier in the pregnancy, which I never had. Now I'm wondering if I should call her back and ask, or just assume that if I needed to follow any special instructions, she would have given them to me. She left me a pretty detailed voicemail and was totally unconcerned about it being close to the cervix at this point...

Yes, when I had placenta previa, my doctor was pretty strict about the amount of physical activity I was allowed to do. No heavy lifting, no long walks, definitely no running or intense work outs etc. I'm surprised your midwife didn't tell you to take it easy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I'd better call, huh? She didn't say how low it was - could be it's not too bad and that's why it's not a problem.


----------



## NellyLou

Not sure, my doc said mine wasn't completely covering the cervix and still wanted me to be very careful. Maybe he was extra cautious?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Maybe! I left a message with the receptionist, and the midwife will call me this afternoon. I really like my office, I've only been in 4 times and they know who I am when I call :) I guess it helps to have a really distinctive name.

I'm going to guess she'll tell me it's not so low that I have to change my behavior, but I'll feel a lot better when I hear it. I can deal with no strenuous activity, pelvic rest, no heavy lifting, etc, but I really don't want to go on this cruise and go swimming and walking everywhere and then get home and realize I was putting myself and the baby at risk! DH is already kind of concerned about my lifting too much, so I expect he'll be on suitcase duty this trip :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

Anyone noticing distinct baby movements on the outside yet? I just saw a video about seeing it as early as 16 weeks. Now i am just sitting here expecting baby to perform and no luck so far.


----------



## missfrick

Nelly, I'm so relieved you and DF work far away from the shooting! I was watching all the news on CNN and it's so surreal watching your own city on a channel like that!

So after posting a couple days ago that I'm not feeling that much movement, I definitely felt 1 yesterday and 2 this morning on the outside. They're still quite tiny, and I'm not sure what exactly I'm expecting to feel, but I suppose it's starting.


----------



## Missbx

Can't believe I'm 21 weeks on Friday!

Has anyone started to produce milk already ? The last few days I've taken my bra off I've had a little white flakey stuff. And now today my boobs are so sore! This is my first baby x


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Nelly, I'm so relieved you and DF work far away from the shooting! I was watching all the news on CNN and it's so surreal watching your own city on a channel like that!
> 
> So after posting a couple days ago that I'm not feeling that much movement, I definitely felt 1 yesterday and 2 this morning on the outside. They're still quite tiny, and I'm not sure what exactly I'm expecting to feel, but I suppose it's starting.

I know! Also good thing you don't live downtown anymore! A few of our coworkers had meetings downtown this morning and ended up in lockdown. They all left anyway after a few hours though. Looking forward to heading home tonight!

Yay for movements!


----------



## NellyLou

I'm 21 weeks on Friday too, Missbx! It's going by fast.


----------



## Bookity

Missfrick, it's probably small amounts of dries colostrum as your MILK won't come in until a couple days after baby is born. I haven't seen any here yet!

I feel baby move a little bit every day, but pretty sure my placenta is also anterior because it's so slight. No tummy jumping movements yet, but I don't think it'll be much longer.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I swear this baby over the last few days feels like it is trying to escape! It is doing gymnastics as i type 

I am so excited, it is finally SCAN DAY... only 5 hours to go!! hopefully she stays a she.

How is everyone going with weight gain? At 20 weeks I have gained 4kg / just over 8lb.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Enjoy your scan, Foxy!

I was doing great on weight gain til about 5 or 6 weeks ago. I'm up about 17lbs now, I think :( 5 of that was gained in the time it took the pee on the positive test to dry, and the rest come on in the second trimester. I know some of it is just my body doing what it thinks is best, but I do need to get better about what food choices I'm making. 

I decided to take a little nap, which finally prompted the midwife to return my call ;) Isn't that always how it goes? Anyway, the news is pretty good. I don't remember the numbers she gave me right down to the millimeter, but my placenta was roughly 2.5cm from the cervix before peeing, and 1.5 after peeing. That's so close to the "ok for vaginal birth" point that I'm not too worried about it not moving up enough. She said since it's not covering the cervix opening, I don't need to worry about pelvic rest or watching my lifting or anything. So that's a relief!


----------



## Teilana

I have gained a total of 10 lbs so far at 19+4. 

I think I have had some colostrum as well as it seems like nightly I am cleaning dry white stuff off my nipples. 

Yay for your cervix being somewhat copperative MrsK! Hopefully it continues to move up and away!


----------



## ladybrown33

So far I've gained 15lbs

I have the dried white stuff on my breast as well 

I call it dancing when the baby moves I don't know what he's doing but he does it around the same times almost everyday


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good news MrsK on your placenta & MissFrick on the movement!

Good luck with your scan Foxy! Which way do you ladies think a US tech would more likely be wrong: saying it's a boy but it's a girl or saying it's a girl but being a boy? Either they miss the penis or the mistake the cord for a penis... :shrug:

I've gained about 8 lbs, DH says it's about 4 in the belly and 2/boob. :lol:

I've also have had dried colostrum on my nips. It was one of my first pregnancy symptoms but went away after my bfp only to come back about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Bookity

My nausea has made a resurgence the last couple of days. I think I'm not eating enough.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I don't know about everyone else but I've been having some intense cravings for meat. I want sausage, bratwurst with sauerkraut and more. I've pretty much been offended by the smell of cooking meat since I got pregnant and now all of a sudden all I want is meat. My DH laughed tonight. I was pacing in the kitchen rubbing my bump saying how a hamburger or hot dog sounded delicious right now...RIGHT NOW!! lol. He offered to drive to go and get something but it's super late so I told him to just go to bed. I ate an orange and an apple but I still can't fix this hunger within me. Praying I don't gain 50+ pounds during this pregnancy.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I just put this up on the facebook page but wanted to come in here for those not there. 

I had my morphology scan today. Our princess is still a princess &#127872; she is measuring to dates and weighs 319 grams. Everything looks just perfect. So much love for her already &#128151;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chrislo4

I will catch up on everyone's post soon. Been so busy with work!! Hope all is well with everyone & their LOs. 

Happy birthday Nelly!!! I remembered we shared the same birthday x


----------



## molly86

Thank you to all of you who adviced me on finding out the gender. In the end we did! It's a boy! Scan went well apart from the fact they struggled to get all the measurements. He wouldn't move into the right positions. But they got there in the end. Feel sorry for anyone who's appointment was after us as they must have been running about an hour behind by the time they had finished with my lazy boy.


----------



## NellyLou

Happy Birthday to you too, Chrislo! I hope you have a great day :) Weren't there a few others with birthdays today or very close?


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on the baby boy, Molly!


----------



## molly86

Happy birthday nelly and Chrislo! Either of you doing anything exciting?


----------



## NellyLou

NOthing special planned here really, but my dd sang me happy birthday this morning, so that is all I need :)


----------



## twinkie2

Happy birthday Nelly and Chrislo! Congrats on the boy Molly! Do you have a scan pic for all of us to see?


----------



## molly86

twinkie2 said:


> Happy birthday Nelly and Chrislo! Congrats on the boy Molly! Do you have a scan pic for all of us to see?

I'm not keen on the idea of putting it on the Internet for the world to see sorry!


----------



## molly86

NellyLou said:


> NOthing special planned here really, but my dd sang me happy birthday this morning, so that is all I need :)

That's so sweet!


----------



## ladybrown33

Happy Birthday Nellylou and Chrislo!!!!

Welcome to team blue Molly86


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy birthday, Nelly and Chrislo! And welcome to team blue, Molly :)

Does anyone's baby go nuts when they sneeze? I'm still not feeling much movement, but now and then if I sneeze a really big sneeze, it just gets wild in the general vicinity of my uterus. I don't know if my sneezing is knocking my organs all around and they're resettling (seems far fetched, I know!), or if it's knocking Teddy around and making him kick. I haven't felt anything even close to that strong from him at other times, though.

We leave for Florida tomorrow, and I'm not ready. I've known about this trip for months, but of course I haven't done anything to prepare  It's not as bad as I think it is (one load of laundry, finding things, packing things), but I'll be out most of the day, so I think it's gonna be a late one for me. We have to be at the airport at 8am, which I guess is better than the last few flights where we've had to be there at 6. I wanted us to have some time in Florida to hang out in the pool or maybe go to the beach, but now they're predicting rain, so I'm kind of regretting not booking a later flight and sleeping in.

And to add to the fun, I've started getting the fabled pregnancy gas. It's not constant, thankfully, but hoo boy, does it smell! I'm glad we didn't get a tiny inside cabin on the cruise... :blush:

And now I need to get off my butt and get ready to go get a haircut. Hope everyone's having a good day with no terrible symptoms!


----------



## NellyLou

The only thing I have to worry about when I sneeze is peeing... :blush:

Have a great trip MrsK!


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> The only thing I have to worry about when I sneeze is peeing... :blush:
> 
> Have a great trip MrsK!

Haha! I'm sure I won't escape that! Through years of severe hay fever, I've honed my not peeing while sneezing skills, but I'm sure they'll eventually prove to be weaker than little Theodore


----------



## NellyLou

Hahaha, I think it's because I had some trauma down there after having my DD. Things aren't the same as they used to be. Plus my pregnancy rhinitis is back and my sneezes are insane lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sure I'll be in the same boat after birth. And I'd be lying if I said I never coughed really hard and peed a little in the middle of downtown on my way to work and had to go buy emergency underwear before I was even pregnant  I chose to make up an excuse for being late that day....


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just took a look at my new ticker and saw that he supposedly has a regular sleep cycle now. Not if he's got any of my genes, he doesn't!


----------



## NellyLou

You're the mutant pomegranate now MrsK!


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> You're the mutant pomegranate now MrsK!

Woohoo!

Turns out my hairdresser is a belly toucher. Oh well. She's so sweet and good at hair, I can't be annoyed at her.


----------



## cmr01

Ive felt baby move a few times and at night it feels like shes trying to climb out of my belly button but nothing that the hubs has been able to feel. Hes getting sad about it too. Poor thing!


----------



## NellyLou

cmr01 said:


> Ive felt baby move a few times and at night it feels like shes trying to climb out of my belly button but nothing that the hubs has been able to feel. Hes getting sad about it too. Poor thing!

Don't worry, try having him put his head to your belly so he can try to listen to the baby... I can almost guarantee that he will get a swift kick to the head :) It worked every time with my first!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy birthday Nelly & Chrislo! Congrats on team blue Molly :blue: Cute pic Foxy

Have fun on your vacation MrsK.

We had another good appointment today. Anatomy scan is Monday and I think I know what gender we have but I will wait to tell you all until after Monday as I will get confirmation! I think we are going to tell DS about the baby tonight and then DH's family this weekend. I'm excited & scared at the same time.


----------



## missfrick

Happy birthday Nelly and Chrislo! Hope you ladies have great days with your families.

Nelly: I was at the office the other day and didn't meet you; at this rate we won't meet until we're in the delivery room (haha wouldn't it be crazy if we were in labor together!?) We are strange mystery pomegranates tomorrow!!!

Have a great time on your vacation MrsK! Have lots of virgin drinks and get a good tan (and make sure to keep hydrated!).

AFM: the wedding crunch has officially begun, and I'm just a ball of stress and nerves and tears - this past week it's seemed like I had another hormone shift, I have been bawling, but luckily the past couple days it seems to have tapered-off.
Tonight me and DF are going to the theatre to see Once (Broadway musical). The theatre is near where the first shooting was yesterday, but from what we understand everything seems to have calmed down downtown so we're not worried.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: Where are you going to be in Florida? I love near Coco Beach and the weather here and near Cape Canaveral today is going to be fantastic and dry. I hope that you can enjoy your very short stay here in Florida. So far I am loving the sun but I prefer to be indoors because I sleep so much. =) 
Anyone waking up at night with a sore belly? I have had it happen a couple of times this past week. Feels so sore down in my lower abs and sides.
Also experienced some fairly strong BH while we were at the grocers yesterday. I am glad it was only for a little while because I had to hang onto my husband and cart each time one started.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm getting BH from time to time, almost every day, mostly in the evenings.

Someone on here brought up child/infant CPR. I took a childbirth prep class that is standard for delivering at the hospital where I was registered for DD. They went through the usual: breathing techniques, tour of the maternity ward and delivery rooms. However when it was time for us mamas to ask questions, I asked about infant CPR. The lady leading the class told me I was being paranoid and that I shouldn't expect the worst. I was like, WTF? When I pushed her on the subject she said I should just call emergency services/an ambulance if I think a child has stopped breathing. So I still don't know where I can learn. I made sure to read up and look at diagrams online before DD was born. Sometimes France really feels like the dark ages...


----------



## MrsKChicago

The Red Cross gives classes here - I had infant CPR in a babysitting safety class as a teen. Maybe there's something similar there? It may be overcautious, but if my baby isn't breathing, he's not going to have time for an ambulance to arrive!

We'll be in Miami, Squirrel. I hope it's not too rainy, but the forecast wasn't looking good last I checked. Oh well, better rain in Miami than cold at home!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I haven't been able to get on here for AGES because I reset my laptop and forgot my password for B&B. Only just been able to get back in. 

We found out we're having a boy! We were also lucky enough to get a 4D scan, for medical reasons but all seems to be fine. Here's a bump picture for you too. 
Sorry if the pics are big. 

https://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10727368_799359653456695_1253352390_n.jpg

https://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xfa1/t51.2885-15/10731878_591739160937913_956672158_n.jpg

https://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xfa1/t51.2885-15/10727804_341970225983009_1751441898_n.jpg


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome back! Great bump!


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Happy birthday Nelly and Chrislo! Hope you ladies have great days with your families.
> 
> Nelly: I was at the office the other day and didn't meet you; at this rate we won't meet until we're in the delivery room (haha wouldn't it be crazy if we were in labor together!?) We are strange mystery pomegranates tomorrow!!!
> 
> Have a great time on your vacation MrsK! Have lots of virgin drinks and get a good tan (and make sure to keep hydrated!).
> 
> AFM: the wedding crunch has officially begun, and I'm just a ball of stress and nerves and tears - this past week it's seemed like I had another hormone shift, I have been bawling, but luckily the past couple days it seems to have tapered-off.
> Tonight me and DF are going to the theatre to see Once (Broadway musical). The theatre is near where the first shooting was yesterday, but from what we understand everything seems to have calmed down downtown so we're not worried.

Ah, I'm so sorry I missed you! We better at least meet at the Xmas party! 

How was Once? I LOVE Broadway, but without family here we rarely get to do anything like that since we have no evening babysitters. Really need to find a responsible teenager.

ETA: Yay for mutant pomegranates!!!


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on the boy, coffeepuffin!!! And adorable pics :)


----------



## DrMum

Hi everyone, sorry it's been a while. I was away on a conference, and then work was manic to come back to....so..... Lots of good news to catch up on! Happy birthday to the birthday girlies (I won't sing, you wouldn't thank me), lovely bumps coming along and more genders! Yay!
I had my first of what sounds like many scans yesterday it look at the baby's heart and so far so good, it's normal. They have been cautious and told us that we can't be certain this baby doesn't have the same heart condition our daughter did until the scan is clear at 34 weeks, but each one is a win and we will take it for now and just get through these next few weeks. 
Is anyone else starting to realise that in only a few weeks we are going to have babies being born! Like seriously, maybe 16 weeks or so? And with Xmas and holidays between now and then it's just going to fly!
So, it's good to be back, sorry if I've missed anything major but I've had a quick skim read and will now try to catch up properly!
Have a great day everyone :D


----------



## mommasquirrel

I sat down and wrote out when I am supposed to have my doctors appointments before baby arrives. With having one every 4 weeks until 29 weeks and one every two weeks after I could meet my little one in just 7 more appointments. OMG!! less than 16 weeks from now at the earliest. Time is flying! :happydance:
i can feel little one go crazy when I sneeze or cough really hard. I also have little accidents when any of those things happen. I have also had issues where I couldn't quite make it to the bathroom but thankfully that hasn't happened in public. :blush:
DH will be heading out for a week up north for work and I'll be making a trip or two around town by myself. :thumbup: This means I can go to goodwill or thrift shops without any complaints. Though I may need to wear a pad in case I have any accidents. I already have a towel to sit on in the car. Maybe it's time to invest in peepee pads. :blush:
My belly is still very sore from baby doing break dancing in my uterus last night. DH actually was able to sleep in the same room as me last night. :happydance: For the last two weeks he has been exiled to the guest room since he had a really bad bout of flatulence while sleeping. Literally woke me and baby up a few times in the middle of the night. Thank goodness he didn't wake me up last night or it would have been a permanent exile. :growlmad:


----------



## NellyLou

In a few minutes Corporal Nathan Cirillo, the soldier who was killed here in Ottawa on Wednesday, is going to be escorted passed my office. Already bawling.


----------



## frenchie35

Latest count from the front page: 16 blue and 10 pink bumps. For the yellow bumps, I'm not sure anymore if all of them are waiting until the big day or if some put yellow just because they didn't know yet. In any case, our techs have been spotting a lot of little weenies!


----------



## bucherwurm

It's so sad isn't it Nelly? At least many people are getting to hear about him.

Frenchie, I am planning on finding out, but baby has not wanted to show us yet. 2 ultrasounds and we still don't know. We may end up paying for one in a month or so to see if we can find out then, as hopefully all of the medically necessary ultrasounds will be over.


----------



## NellyLou

Very sad. Most of us went outside to pay our respects. 

I suspect a lot of the team yellows will be little ladies :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm still team yellow for sure. Only way we'd find out is at the birth or if they had an ultrasound and little ones bits were right there in our face, lol.


----------



## mkyerby16

Know I've been quiet just kind of following along on here, but just wanted to say I have my scan on Nov 5th but if all works out won't know the gender until the 7th when my sister gives us a gender reveal party! Hopefully I don't peek before handing her the envelope, but I think it will be cool to have our reaction recorded with our family.

There's no way I could ever be team yellow, but congrats to those that are staying strong! I NEED to know lol I'm actually doing ok so far and don't think I'll be too tempted to peek before our reveal, but I need to plan and prepare. There's only so much gender neutral stuff out there. I think that finding out will make it seem more real to me because so far it's still like a dream. After we find out it will make me feel more connected and we can go register, plan the nursery, start buying things, and settle on a name.


----------



## missfrick

We had every intention of staying team yellow (due to my not wanting to know), but when the moment presented itself, I HAD to know. I will be announcing to you ladies probably on Nov 3rd or 4th.


----------



## chimama

Just ordered a free Medela PISA Backpack through my office and should get it in 2 weeks. They give a free Medela PISA backpack, tote or metro bag with 6 months lactation consultation for free. This is in addition to the free breast pump I can get through my insurance. 

Do you ladies think I should order the same Medela or a different brand through my insurance? Let me know what you think.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'd order the same brand because the pack may have bottles with it. I've also heard wonderful things from friends who have used Medela without issues.


----------



## DrMum

I love medela electric pumps. They seem to work better for me than other brands. Plus their bottles are really nice too. I'd go for it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad things are looking good, DrMum!

We had a nice first day in Ft Lauderdale. Wish we'd had just a little more time and better weather - I didn't make it into the hotel pool. But we had some good food and a nap, which is what I really needed. I can swim on the boat. I probably won't be checking in from the cruise, so I hope everyone has a good week :)


----------



## Teilana

Registered for our childbirth classes today!!!

They start in January and its a 6 week course. It includes breastfeeding and care, which were the other 2 classes I was looking at taking.


----------



## missfrick

Realized my belly ring hole has closed, which for some reason made me sob. DF said I could get it repierced after the birth, though I don't know if I will now... I've had it for 15 years, I can't believe it!


----------



## Teilana

I haven't had to take my belly ring out yet! It's starting to get uncomfortable so the other day I ordered a maternity one so we will see how that is once it gets here.


----------



## frenchie35

I borrowed a Medela electric pump from the pharmacy that was covered by insurance. It really was a lifesaver since DD gave me horrible sores on my nipples, so I exclusively pumped for a couple of weeks to heal. I really liked the pump, but it was so much easier to pop her back on the breast when I was ready than to continue washing all the components of the pump every time I used it. But that's how it is with all pumps I guess.

18 :blue: and 10 :pink:!


----------



## Bookity

Just a few more days to my scan!!!


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Happy Belated birthday wishes to all of those who have recently celebrated a birthday.

MrsKchicago I hope you're enjoying your holiday :)

Congrats on any scan news and gender reveals- i have tried to scroll through. I think I saw one new blue team member? and a lovely bump picture.

I never said originally but my EDD at 12 weeks was March 24th, a later scan appears to have noted the 23rd. My 20 week scan is on 4th November- I can't wait!! Having to remain strong to stay on team yellow. The number of boy predictions however, is certainly beginning to alter my girl gut feeling. Baby has definitely become more active the last two days, sadly every time my boyfriend goes to feel a movement baby stops. Typical aha.


----------



## Teilana

Don't worry bumpwishes... Baby does the same thing here. It's like they can tell its not us feeling for them :)


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies, glad everyone is doing well, all things considered :flower:

I havent check in for a bit because Ive been really hormonal and moody and busy lately.. bad combo, so when Im home Im just vegged out in couch or bed

as for baby movement, I always have good luck feeling movement if i eat something and then lay down quietly. baby rolls around a lot

and I'll be team Yellow for another month.. I was going to go by myself to get gender scan in another week but now husband wants me to wait until he can accompany me, so now I gotta wait even longer. Hes such a sap lol but its really sweet that he wants to be involved and find out the gender at the same time :blush:

Hows everyones Halloween plans coming along?


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I don't think we'll be doing anything for Halloween, we didn't last year either. Or the year before that for that matter. Think Amelia is still a bit young for trick or treating, and not totally sure where I even stand on the subject yet.. I was brought up being told that it was practically begging and should be frowned upon. However, I think Amelia would love it. Plus, I'd get a bunch of sweets to secretly eat, since I don't let her eat many  She does have a super cute bee costume that would be a shame not to use for Halloween, but who knows. She's also has her dinner at 5pm, milk at 6pm, (a bath every other night in between that) and is in bed for 7pm.. So we'd have to go trick or treating fairly early. Which I'm not sure residents would like. 

Maybe we'll just wait til she's older, like school age, when she could last an extra hour past bedtime without having a meltdown. 

Little man seems most active when I get in bed for the night. Though this is probably just cause it's when I'm paying most attention to his movements cause I'm not running around doing stuff.


----------



## Loozle

The only Halloween plans we have is to go to a local farm that has halloween activities on for the kids. There's a group of us going so it should be good fun. We don't tend to go trick or treating to be honest anyway. 
I'm more looking forward to bonfire night than halloween to be honest. I love wrapping up warm, going out to watch fireworks with hot chocolate etc. I can't wait! 
Have a great holiday MrsK! 
Belated happy birthday to those I missed! 
Swampmaiden, that's really sweet that your husband wants to find out at the same time! 
As for movements, little miss seems to be getting more active by the day. A week or so ago I was mainly feeling her in the evening but now I've been feeling her throughout the day. Oh hasn't been able to feel her from the outside yet as she always stops when he tries lol.


----------



## chimama

Thanks to everyone who provided their opinion regarding the pump. I ended up ordering the Hygeia Enjoye - it's a closed system, has an internal battery so doesn't need to be plugged in at all times, has interchangeable parts with the Medela and has rave reviews! Heard it is made by former Medela employees. I'm glad that I'll be getting the well loved standard (Medela PISA) as well as a really nice newer model (Hygeia Enjoye) for free! I'm a working mum so definitely need a breast pump.

I had my OB appointment on Friday and was given the orange bottle for the GTT test at my next appointment @ 26 weeks. Anyone else scheduled for the test?


----------



## mommasquirrel

I had the weirdest dream last night. I was using a breast pump to save milk up for the baby and I was over producing to the point the room started to fill up with it. There was a point where we had a river of milk. Weird! Maybe it means I shouldn't worry about having a short supply of milk, right?
DH is going out of town for a week. I'm getting super excited about the chance to run around town and visit as many thrift shops as I can. :happydance:
DH and I are trying to figure out the best time to schedule our pregnancy photos. I am thinking of doing them after the new year, what does everyone think about it?
We signed up for a childbirth class in January and to take a tour of the hospital during the same week.
So excited about watching all the lil kiddies dressed up in Costumes. I made up Halloween goody bags this year. Hoping I get some trick or treaters.


----------



## Teilana

I am thinking about doing our maternity photos either around Christmas or January/February.


----------



## twinkie2

I'm thinking about doing photos around 32 weeks. But it really depends on how your bump is growing. I read an article from a photographer that they want you to feel good about your bump so don't wait so long that you are at the end and feel miserable. It said for most ladies around 30 weeks is ideal because your bump is obvious and for the most part you still feel good :)


----------



## frenchie35

I have to do the GTT (glucose tolerance test) because DD was 10 lbs (4.5 kg) at birth. I'm really not looking forward to it, but I don't know anything about the goo that they give you here to drink. Yuck!


----------



## chimama

I wish they gave us lucozade to drink in the US!

frenchie - maybe you may luck out and get it.


----------



## NellyLou

What is lucozade? In Canada - or at least here in Ottawa - everyone has to do the glucose tolerance test at 27 weeks. It's so horrible. They make you drink a horrible sugary orange drink. The good thing was that last time it made my dd jump around like crazy!!!

As for bump pics, we did ours around 34 weeks last time. I agree about getting it done when you still feel good about your bump lol. If I had waited until the end, I would have hated the pics! 

We will be taking our DD trick or treating on Friday. I think Halloween is much bigger here in North America though. It's definitely not considered begging here lol. We have taken DD trick or treating every year. She was ten months the first year and we just dressed her up and took her to a few friends' houses to show her off. Last year we pretty much did the same. This year once she sees that she will get candy, I think she will want to go to a lot more houses!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow morning & I am afraid that they're going to tell me I'm actually having a boy, not a girl. I had my gender scan at 15+5 & 3 lines were clearly visible.... But still.... I'm nervous!


----------



## chrislo4

Hi ladies, so we had our anomaly scan today. Baby is just perfect & growing as HE should be!!! Couldn't stay yellow. So excited to have joined team BLUE!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow You lot talk so much I had to skip through so much lol I am back home now, got home around 4pm. Have my 20week scan tomorrow and can't wait just expecting to be tired as it's an early apt. Hope everyone is well :D


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on team blue, Chrislo, and good luck with yours tomorrow, Snowbunnie!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

chrislo4 said:


> Hi ladies, so we had our anomaly scan today. Baby is just perfect & growing as HE should be!!! Couldn't stay yellow. So excited to have joined team BLUE!


Congrats on team blue :D


----------



## chrislo4

Thanks girls!! I was kind of prepared to wait til birth but hubby said let's find out. It was very emotional as hubby burst into tears when the sonographer said boy which of course set me off. 

Good luck with your scans tomorrow sn0w & mummy_smurf!


----------



## bumpwishes

Good luck to the ladies having scans tomorrow! Exciting. Ahh i just want mine now aha. Sn0wbunnie don't be nervous, they were probably right about it being a girl. It will be amazing :)



chrislo4 said:


> Thanks girls!! I was kind of prepared to wait til birth but hubby said let's find out. It was very emotional as hubby burst into tears when the sonographer said boy which of course set me off

Awww!! how lovely. Congrats on your blue bump! Sadly my OH can't make it to my scan. Even if I wanted to find out I couldnt without him there. Good excuse to keep me going as team yellow aha.


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck at your scan tomorrow too, Mummy Smurf!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks everyone :p


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Chrislo! Welcome back & good luck tomorrow Mummy_smurf :)

Snowbunnie, I'm sure she will still be a she, but it's normal to feel like that :hugs:

Nelly- we get the nasty orange drink in Toronto too, and everyone is supposed to do it not just those who are at risk.

Ok ladies, we had our 20 week scan today. It needs to be redone because they weren't able to see the kidneys, spine or heart... and the MFM said the pix they did get were terrible quality. I'm really annoyed because we left home at 8:45 and didn't get back until 2:30... so it was pretty much a waste of an entire day! Anyway, they confirmed the gender for us... we are team :pink:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Congrats Chrislo! Welcome back & good luck tomorrow Mummy_smurf :)
> 
> Snowbunnie, I'm sure she will still be a she, but it's normal to feel like that :hugs:
> 
> Nelly- we get the nasty orange drink in Toronto too, and everyone is supposed to do it not just those who are at risk.
> 
> Ok ladies, we had our 20 week scan today. It needs to be redone because they weren't able to see the kidneys, spine or heart... and the MFM said the pix they did get were terrible quality. I'm really annoyed because we left home at 8:45 and didn't get back until 2:30... so it was pretty much a waste of an entire day! Anyway, they confirmed the gender for us... we are team :pink:

Congrats on team pink :D I hope your repeat scan goes well have u got a date?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Next Thursday


----------



## swampmaiden

snowbunny, I hope they're able to confirm the original gender of girl.. good luck!

congrats on team :blue: chrislo, thats so sweet your husband started crying! If mine starts crying, I'll smack his head and then probably start crying too lol

and Foosh, yay on team :pink: I have a feeling I may be having a girl too, but we'll see.... ;)

And yeah, Halloween is a big deal here in N America.. I decided to spoil the neighborhood kids and get good candy... mini chocolate bars like snickers, milky ways, kitkats, butterfingers... so far, I havent been tempted to break into them yet lol

And my sister says she's going to bring my nephew to my neighborhood for trick or treating, which Im happy about because she lives out in the country with our mom and its kinda red-neck out there and not the good kind where they have truck or treating... and my neighborhood has a lot of schools and families so it should be good trick or treating here, and my neighbors are having a party that night too... kids first, then adults later and even tho I wont be able to drink, I'll definitely be eating lol

pre natal classes: I've signed up for January classes also... for those of you with a local Red Cross chapter, they offer FREE pregnancy classes, all you have to do it buy the book. So thats what Im doing. Check out your local Red Cross


----------



## Teilana

Best day ever! Got a call from one of the midwife groups saying that they had an opening if I was still interested!

It's only taken since we found out to get on with one...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I have a random question and just wandering what others think. Those of you who get heartburn do you ever get days wen no matter how much medicine u drink it won't go away/keeps coming back and if so on those days did baby move more? I ask as it's happened to me today iv had gaviscon a few times and some tum tums and it just keeps comin back and iv felt baby move a lot today.


----------



## mommasquirrel

mummy_smurf: I got some bad heartburn last night that wouldn't go away for the life of me, I finally ended up trying to suck on hard candy. My best friend told me this trick when she was pregnant last year. y sucking on hard candy you salivate more and the saliva will neutralize the stomach acid. It took about 30 minutes and 2 hard candies but it worked for me. I figured I earned the heartburn after eating some really spicy food a few hours beforehand. The continued burning sounds like you may have some damage from bouts of heartburn or acid reflux while sleeping. Be sure to mention it to your midwife or doctor the next time you see them. They may end up giving you stronger medications to help prevent more damage from happening.


----------



## missfrick

I'm feeling bad for DF, every time I tell him to try and feel Squiggles, the baby stops moving. Tonight, he had his face/hand where I've been feeling movement, and bless him he was being so patient, and twice the baby moved and he couldn't feel it... I wonder if I have an anterior placenta? No one specifically told me, but maybe if I have no issues they wouldn't have mentioned it?


----------



## CoffeePuffin

missfrick said:


> I'm feeling bad for DF, every time I tell him to try and feel Squiggles, the baby stops moving. Tonight, he had his face/hand where I've been feeling movement, and bless him he was being so patient, and twice the baby moved and he couldn't feel it... I wonder if I have an anterior placenta? No one specifically told me, but maybe if I have no issues they wouldn't have mentioned it?

Hubby can feel baby but only if he has his hand there for what seems like an eternity, then baby finally lets Daddy have a feel. Don't worry, within a month or so your DF will be able to feel baby easily I'm sure. :flower:


----------



## frenchie35

LilFooshFoosh: I just noticed you weren't listed on the front page. I updated with your name for the 22nd (I tried to do the math from your ticker). Is that right?


----------



## bumpwishes

missfrick said:


> I'm feeling bad for DF, every time I tell him to try and feel Squiggles, the baby stops moving. Tonight, he had his face/hand where I've been feeling movement, and bless him he was being so patient, and twice the baby moved and he couldn't feel it... I wonder if I have an anterior placenta? No one specifically told me, but maybe if I have no issues they wouldn't have mentioned it?

I'm exactly the same. My placenta is anterior but because I'm quite small I feel movement and have felt stronger kicks on the outside. OH is just unlucky :/. Hopefully you'll have some luck soon. Think things like a snack and a cold drink are meant to get baby moving.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mommasquirrel said:


> mummy_smurf: I got some bad heartburn last night that wouldn't go away for the life of me, I finally ended up trying to suck on hard candy. My best friend told me this trick when she was pregnant last year. y sucking on hard candy you salivate more and the saliva will neutralize the stomach acid. It took about 30 minutes and 2 hard candies but it worked for me. I figured I earned the heartburn after eating some really spicy food a few hours beforehand. The continued burning sounds like you may have some damage from bouts of heartburn or acid reflux while sleeping. Be sure to mention it to your midwife or doctor the next time you see them. They may end up giving you stronger medications to help prevent more damage from happening.

I shall do that thanks I don't recall having the problem before yesterday :p 

Hr n half till my scan I can't wait hope he's still a boy :p


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks Frenchie! Yes, I'm due the 22nd.

I had pretty bad heartburn last time (DS had little to no hair until over 1 year old, sorry to bunk that old wives tale) and ended up practically living off tums. I used an extra pillow to elevate my head while sleeping (I still do) and that helped, but I never tired the hard candy thing. I'm pretty sure I have some around so I will try to remember next time!

DH can't feel anything yet either, in the next couple of weeks I think it will be possible though. I think someone said this before (Nelly maybe?) but have OH put their head/face on your belly... for some reason babies like kicking their daddy's in the head :rofl:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Scan went well Hes still a boy :D I'm thinking of Liam conor for the name :D my sonographer wasn't very good she didn't tell me anything had to read paper they put in notes and she didn't take measurements of his length but could be because he was curled up lol wasn't co operating with her gettin heart info but eventually got it. Apparently I have an anterior placenta so expect that's the reason for my bleed early on as I googled it and ur higher risk of bleeding lol I will upload scan pic later, one thing she got right lol I asked for two she printed me 4 :D

Heartburn still here annoying me :(


----------



## NellyLou

Haha yeah I told MissFrick's DF to try that. I think you could have an anterior placenta though, Missfrick, because you seem to be having the same feelings as me and mine is anterior. Hubby still hasn't felt anything this time, and really I haven't felt anything on the outside. It will happen though! Everyone I know who has had an anterior in the past tells me that anyway :)


----------



## bucherwurm

Congrats on all the recent scans and finding out (and confirming) the baby's gender!
I still haven't felt anything that I know is baby. At night I usually just sit quietly for a little while and see what things could be, but nothing yet. I'm hoping I will feel it soon.
I have a fetal echo next Thursday, and if all goes well (which we expect it to), we will be booking a private scan to hopefully find out what the baby is.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Went in for my gender scan today, I am 19w2d. The tech said the baby is growing perfectly... everything about the baby is perfect (she's still a girl!!!), but the tech said I have a circumvallate placenta. She didn't seem concerned; she said they see that frequently. She said I would most likely have to have another scan in the 3rd tri to make sure the baby is growing okay. I didn't get to see my doctor after the scan & my next appointment isn't until 11/18. Of course, I Googled it & now I am scared shitless. Anyone have any experience with this?!


----------



## NellyLou

I have never heard of it, but off to google.... although google tends to be evil when it comes to googling anything to do with health! If the tech isn't concerned, I would try not to be worried. GLad your little one is doing well!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I haven't heard of it either sorry glad baby's growing ok though n She still a girl :D


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Snowbunnie, I read that it is really hard to diagnose and lots of times they are wrong... but even still it looks like everything should be ok.

I found this post on BNB but some of the ladies didn't come back to say what happened (isn't it always like that?!?). https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gestational-complications/1787665-circumvallate-placenta.html


----------



## chimama

NellyLou said:


> What is lucozade? In Canada - or at least here in Ottawa - everyone has to do the glucose tolerance test at 27 weeks. It's so horrible. They make you drink a horrible sugary orange drink. The good thing was that last time it made my dd jump around like crazy!!!
> 
> As for bump pics, we did ours around 34 weeks last time. I agree about getting it done when you still feel good about your bump lol. If I had waited until the end, I would have hated the pics!
> 
> We will be taking our DD trick or treating on Friday. I think Halloween is much bigger here in North America though. It's definitely not considered begging here lol. We have taken DD trick or treating every year. She was ten months the first year and we just dressed her up and took her to a few friends' houses to show her off. Last year we pretty much did the same. This year once she sees that she will get candy, I think she will want to go to a lot more houses!

NellyLou - Lucozade is like an equivalent of Gatorade but I like it more and it has been around much longer. In the UK, some doctors/midwives would have you do the GTT with Lucozade so you don't typically end up with the nasty effect that you have with the orange drink.

Congrats to chrislo4, sn0wbunnie!


----------



## missfrick

What is the "nasty effect" of the orange drink? UGH do I even want to know?

Squiggles is moving so much today! Actually, I have heartburn for the first time in my life, I burped and acid came up and it really hurt! I guess it's related to all the new movement, though maybe it'll be incredibly hairy, me and DF have decided we will have a hairy child.

Also, 5 days to my wedding, and DF will become DH... I can't believe how soon it is, I'm so nervous!


----------



## NellyLou

Lol Missfrick! We have hairy children too! The orange drink is just really sugary. You have to drink it within a certain amount of time. It just made me gag because it was gross haha. The good thing was that it made DD bounce around all over the place!


----------



## Bookity

I've posted in FB group already, but scan went well today. Adding another for the blue team Frenchie! We're expecting a little boy. He was keeping his legs closed the tech almost called it girl, but she finally jiggled his legs apart. Proper modest little boy!! <3


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> What is the "nasty effect" of the orange drink? UGH do I even want to know?
> 
> Squiggles is moving so much today! Actually, I have heartburn for the first time in my life, I burped and acid came up and it really hurt! I guess it's related to all the new movement, though maybe it'll be incredibly hairy, me and DF have decided we will have a hairy child.
> 
> Also, 5 days to my wedding, and DF will become DH... I can't believe how soon it is, I'm so nervous!

Wow good luck for the wedding :D 

Am I the only one here here not bothering with the diabetes test? I had it with my first and just don't see the point really unless ur at risk of it more.


----------



## Bookity

Your risk of GD isn't dependent on whether or not you had it in previous pregnancies... at least I don't think it is. I have to do the screening every pregnancy.


----------



## twinkie2

I'm not sure how much choice there is in the US, I'm sure you can refuse anything, but it's pretty highly regarded here as a necessary test.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I think the GD test is required here in the US. It's for the safety of baby and momma. If your producing too much sugar in your bloodstream, baby will deposit more layers of fat and it directly can affect his/her organs as well since baby can't regulate sugar yet. Also, if your blood sugar drops suddenly you can have a whole range of problems that can lead to a loss.
My boss got GD and passed out at work. Luckily a co-worker found her and got her to drink some OJ while 911 was called. No one in her family had ever had GD or regular Diabetes. This was her 3rd child and the previous too were fine. She ended up having to do injectibles for the remainder of the pregnancy and gave birth at 35 weeks.
Even though the orange drink is disgusting you can load up on protein and some complex carbs to soak it up. also you can eat non sweets right after to get rid of the taste. I brought a toothbrush and brushed my teeth during the last one. We have GD in the family so they tested me around 14 weeks. Just imagine orange soda that has gone flat and somehow concentrated. 
You get 5 min to drink it up, I was told to throw it back like a shot..it's gross. You have to stay awake in the waiting room for an hour. If you throw it up you can't get your blood drawn and get to come back to try again. Bring water, snacks and something to distract you for an hour.


----------



## IluvRedskins

So I've been very quiet on here since the beginning but I want to comment on the GD test. Do not being snacks or water or anything to drink. It will mess up your test. Do take a good book or a tablet and if you eat anything that morning eat light. I had GD with my first. I took the one hour and three hour during my pregnancy. I had a two hour 6 months after Lucas was born and had the one hour at the beginning of this pregnancy. That's how important it is to make sure it's controlle properly. It is very important to know if you have issues with your sugar. The baby can grow to fast and you can start having issues with your amniotic fluid. I had an u/s every week from 32 weeks on and had non stress tests twice a week from 32 weeks. We delivered at 39 weeks and Lucas was 9lb 12oz. I was on a medication to help control and still ended up on mat leave 3 weeks early. It was that or start taking insulin injections. Anyway that's my two cents for what they're worth. 

Btw we're team blue!


----------



## Bookity

I ate scrambled eggs and toast both times before my GD screenings. I passed the one hour both times. The drink never really bothered me too much. Just tasted like flat orange soda. Also, my office sends the drink home with me after my 24 week appointment with instructions to drink it an hour before my appointment. They recommend refrigerating it to help with the taste.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

There are different variations on the test. Some people have to fast (I did the first time) but some offices allow for a small protein meal before and some don't limit your intake at all but suggest that if you don't want to have to come for the 3 hour test you limit any sugar intake. 

I think a lot of it depends on how you have been monitored thus far in the pregnancy and the standard practice for the lab/doctor. Since they do a blood draw at the beginning and one after an hour and they know the sugar concentration of the drink they really only need to see the difference between the two, it is a cleaner read if you have fasted but as I said it depends. You should get instructions but if no one tells you about intake prior to or after then definitely ask... no point in fasting if you don't have too! I wasn't allowed to consume anything, not even water, within an hour of having the drink and then I wasn't allowed to have anything until after the second blood draw. So I packed a sandwich and ate it in the waiting room right after the second draw. I'm hoping since it is a different doctor/office/lab this time I won't have to fast. 

Flat, concentrated orange pop is a very accurate description!

So many boys, oh my!! Congrats ladies :thumbup:


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on Team Blue Iluvredskins!

I don't remember if we had to fast or not when I did my GD test last time, but I don't remember eating either. It's not an optional test here. I don't know if you can refuse to do it, but it's not really that bad. The orange drink was just gross to me haha.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Has anyone got updates on how many blue/pink bumps now lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

scan pics as promised :p

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/EPSON010_zps3647faff.jpg


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/EPSON009_zpsbf6e2893.jpg

thinking of calling him liam conor :D sorry for repeat posting for those not on facebook


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Has anyone got updates on how many blue/pink bumps now lol


Frenchie put a counter at the top of the list on the front page it's:

:blue: 22
:pink: 11
:yellow: 6 (I didn't count MissFrick because she knows and will tell us soon :thumbup: )


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Cute pics mummy_smurf! Love Liam Conor :flower:


----------



## missfrick

Lol yeah I sure do know, 4 days left lol. 
Also, didn't fit in my dress at my fitting today :cry:. Last minute alterations are in full-effect.


----------



## NellyLou

I'm sure your dress will look great! I hope you share some pics :)


----------



## ladybrown33

missfrick I'm sure everything will be fine with your dress.

As for the GD test I am already diabetic so no need for that test and I'm thankful because since I've been pregnant I have very little tolerance for sweets.


----------



## Teilana

Car seat, more cloth diapers and my maternity belly ring arrived today! I wasn't expecting the car seat for another couple weeks! More wool to make my new nephew a blanket for his baby shower arrived yesterday. And getting in with a midwife on Monday has made this momma very happy this week! 

And I must add that baby boy has been very active this week too :)


----------



## Loralei729

Hey! I've been busy for the last few days & haven't had the chance to check in to see all of the new gender updates! So many little boys in this group! Congrats to all! And add me to the list! :blue:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Omg! I felt bubba have hiccups today for the first time &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frenchie35

25 :blue: and 11 :pink: bumps! What's in the water?


----------



## Loozle

Wow team blue is really filling up! Who is next to find out gender? 

I've been having a lot of spd pain this week. I don't see the midwife again until early December so I'm hoping that it doesn't get much worse over the next few weeks!


----------



## Bookity

Oh Loozle I hope it's not SPD ! I have a friend suffering with it now, it's horrible!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I can't believe some of you are less than 2 weeks from viability! I'm sooooo looking forward to passing that day. 

Mummy3, I hope you are doing ok!


----------



## NellyLou

So many boys! It was the opposite last time I was pregnant.

I hope your pain goes away Loozle!


----------



## NellyLou

2 weeks and 1 day until viability! That's unbelievable!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I heard back from my doctor regarding my "circumvallate placenta." Basically, he said that starting next month, I will have to have ultrasounds every 2 weeks, so they can monitor the placenta & baby's growth. He said I will most likely have to be induced early. The earliest he'd like would be 36 weeks. He said there's the CHANCE it might be sooner... If so, I'd have to get steroid shots & all this other scary stuff :( I feel so helpless because there's absolutely nothing I can do. Aahhhhhh


----------



## NellyLou

:hugs: snowbunnie! Try not to stress too much. They will monitor you very closely, and you and your baby will be well taken care of.


----------



## Loozle

Bookity said:


> Oh Loozle I hope it's not SPD ! I have a friend suffering with it now, it's horrible!!

I'm about 99% sure that it is spd. I had it with ds2 but it was mild. With this pregnancy it's started earlier and feels worse already. 

:hugs: snowbunnie - it's good that they will be keeping such a close eye on you xx

I'm also looking forward to v day! Only 12 days to go for me :happydance:


----------



## Bookity

Glad they're keeping a close eye on it snowbunnie!


----------



## missfrick

Oh snowbunnie, don't worry they will keep such a good eye on you and baby. 

I can't believe we are all so close to viability! 2 weeks and 1 day for me. Definitely not looking forward to the GD test but hopefully I only have to do it once. Are there warning signs I might look for beforehand?

Also, I now have wedding dress success, I can't thank the alterations department at David's Bridal enough. I am excited to show you ladies soon!

Anyone else having difficulties passing urine? Most of the time I'm sitting because I think I have to go really bad, and drips are coming out. I'm only making 2-4 really good ones a day. Sorry if TMI but I thought maybe it was a pregnancy thing?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> Oh snowbunnie, don't worry they will keep such a good eye on you and baby.
> 
> I can't believe we are all so close to viability! 2 weeks and 1 day for me. Definitely not looking forward to the GD test but hopefully I only have to do it once. Are there warning signs I might look for beforehand?
> 
> Also, I now have wedding dress success, I can't thank the alterations department at David's Bridal enough. I am excited to show you ladies soon!
> 
> Anyone else having difficulties passing urine? Most of the time I'm sitting because I think I have to go really bad, and drips are coming out. I'm only making 2-4 really good ones a day. Sorry if TMI but I thought maybe it was a pregnancy thing?

Yep I have that problem with passing urine too especially at night


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It sounds like they have a good plan snowbunnie! :hugs:

As long as it isn't painful it should be ok MissFrick! The baby puts extra pressure on your bladder so it probably feels like you have to go but don't really!

I had another appointment today and it was soooo much better than Monday's. They finished my anatomy scan, everything is perfect and my cervix was re-measured at 4.7 which was back to normal from the scary drop of 1 cm to 3.6 they had said on Monday. I feel so relieved. :cloud9:


----------



## cmr01

Anatomy scan tomorrow. Cant believe im already at the halfway mark. Kinda makes me want to cry this whole pregnancy has just flown by.


----------



## mommasquirrel

missfrick: I am having the same issues with the bathroom. Feels like I'm about to explode then I try and it's just a few drops sometimes. I figure little one has a favorite spot near my bladder and uses it as a pillow. Way better than the place that sends jolts of electricity from my butt down to my leg. Finger crossed he/she stays away from that area. 

I still lay on my stomach sometimes at night. I use pillows to make a donut shape and my belly is in the hole. It's funny but soo comfortable and baby ends up kicking a ton. Anyone else being creative about sleeping or napping? I miss laying straight on my tummy and back.


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck with your scan cmr01! 

Yep, definitely having the bathroom issues too. I feel like I need to go so bad, then it's barely anything! It probably just means baby is kicking or pushing on your bladder unless there are other symptoms.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I have been officially booked in for my csection. Little miss will be born via csection on Tuesday March 3rd 2015 &#55357;&#56469;

Good luck with your scan.


----------



## twinkie2

How exciting to know baby's arrival already!! Early congrats for March 3rd Foxy!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Happy Halloween! My fun shirt I wore to work today! Can't see my bump, but 20w2d today!
 



Attached Files:







20+2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NellyLou

Cute Hopeful! 

Foxy, that is exciting! I can't imagine knowing exactly when the little one will be born.


----------



## DrMum

A great date foxy- my wedding anniversary :) 

For now I'm tentatively scheduled for feb 19th for section but my OB is going to see how things go.

I'm just miserable today with a cold. I know it's not exactly life threatening but it's bad enough I took my first sick day off today in years! 

Happy Halloween everyone! Maybe some candy will soothe my sore throat...?!


----------



## missfrick

Cute Hopeful, I was way too busy to think of Halloween but wish I had!

Foxy, I can't believe you know when your bubs is coming already! How exciting to really be able to plan!

DrMum, I'm getting sick too, how miserable! Hope you feel better soon - I'm going to try orange juice, and hot tea with honey.

Mommasquirrel, I would ask your doctor about laying on your stomach, at 19 weeks I asked about propping with pillows and laying on mine, and was told it really isn't good for the baby, it smushes their moving room, and can be damaging. Don't want to scare you, but I know I asked my doc and was given a big N-O

AFM: Totally woke up with nasal congestion and a scratchy throat and small cough, of course I am getting sick 2 days before my wedding - only me lol! Getting gel nails put on today, then gonna have to grow them out since I won't soak in acetone while preggy. Having Chinese tonight with my sibs from our favorite place in the city, and having a games night. The next 2 days can't pass soon enough, I'll be so happy when this whole thing is over! I'm not ungrateful, but have anxiety (DF too) and both of us just want this to be over. Didn't fall asleep until 4am last night.


----------



## NellyLou

Ah missfrick, I hope you're not sick for your wedding! And I hope you feel better DrMum! 

MissFrick, what is the amazing Chinese restaurant!? We have been here over 5 years, but still don't know all the best places lol.


----------



## chimama

missfrick/mommasquirel - I believe the donut hole pillow is fine. If done properly, the bump doesn't actually touch the bed so it is like being suspended so no pressure on it to squash it. My chiropractor actually uses a donut hole pillow in providing care for women in 2nd/3rd trimester and it is super comfortable. I've tried to look for this type of pillow to buy but only the chiropractor one is available and it is super expensive.


I got my doctor's note to restrict travel for work which is awesome! I typically travel every week for work so now it is getting a bit uncomfortable lugging this bump around on flights. I may have work where I don't even need to go into the local office and may be able to work from home! Yay!


----------



## missfrick

Nelly it's literally called So Good. It's on Somerset, and is one of my family's favorites...


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I had a bit of a fright on Thursday afternoon. Went to the toilet and noticed quite a bit of browny red blood on my pantyliner. The only time I had any bleeding in my previous pregnancy, was when I had a large bright red bleed immediately after having intercourse (not sure why the bleeding only happened that one time), and it turned out the intercourse had simply irritated my cervix. But I knew that wasn't the case this time as we hadn't DTD for about 4 days. So I started to panic. Tried to phone my midwife, but her number was unavailable. Luckily, I had numbers for a few midwifes so I phoned another and she told me to phone the maternity ward because I was already past 20 weeks. I phoned the maternity ward and explained, and they told me to come in to get checked out. I was seen fairly quickly by a midwife, who checked my blood pressure, took a urine sample and checked baby's heartbeat. All were fine. Then we had to wait for the doctor. I'm pretty sure we we're waiting over an hour for the doctor to examine me. After the examination, she told me I had something called Cervical Ectropion/Erosion and it wasn't anything to worry about, that baby was fine, and to come back if the flow gets extremely heavy/bright red or I start experiencing bad pains. 

I still feel a little on edge about it though. I'm still having brown spotting, and because I didn't have this last time I was pregnant, it's freaking me out. I know every pregnancy is different but I can't help but worry. 

On another note; Amelia is at my in laws today (they have her once a month for the day) and hubby is doing overtime at work so I'm on my own for the day. Not sure what to do with myself, always feel so strange not having Amelia with me.


----------



## Bookity

My blue bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Loozle

How scary for you coffeepuffin :hugs: I'm glad everything was ok though! I hope you've managed to put your feet up and relax today!

Lovely bump bookity! 

When is everybody planning on going on maternity leave? I was planning to leave after february half term. I work in a preschool, half term is 16-20th February. I would be 38+6 when I start maternity leave officially, although my last working day would be when I am 37+3. Now that my spd is starting to get worse I'm wondering if I'll be able to cope so close to the end!


----------



## Bookity

Just listen to your body Loozle. My poor friend had to start leave around 30 weeks, maybe earlier.


----------



## Teilana

I am thinking end of February, beginning of March.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My sis Started hers from 10th Oct and was due 24/25th. Still waitin on baby though lol


----------



## frenchie35

Sorry about the scare, puffs! I still check the paper every time I visit the toilet. Maybe it's a reflex from 12 months of TTC...

I know what you mean about not knowing what to do with yourself without DD. Do you stay at home with her during the week? I treasure the hour or so of peace that I have during her naps, but it's been years since I've had more than a couple of hours to myself. I'm sure that won't let up anytime soon!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

frenchie35 said:


> Sorry about the scare, puffs! I still check the paper every time I visit the toilet. Maybe it's a reflex from 12 months of TTC...
> 
> I know what you mean about not knowing what to do with yourself without DD. Do you stay at home with her during the week? I treasure the hour or so of peace that I have during her naps, but it's been years since I've had more than a couple of hours to myself. I'm sure that won't let up anytime soon!

I'm always with Amelia. The price of childcare vs going back to work part time, just isn't worth it right now. It's nice to have some me time, but I really do miss her when she's gone. 

The blood is starting to taper off now, very tiny bit of brown spotting so all is good. I really don't think I'll be able to do all this pregnancy business again, it's so stressful!


----------



## DrMum

That is scary for you coffee. Glad it's all settling down now. With DS I bled on and off for the whole forty weeks so I know how you feel. Rest up and try to relax-easier said than done though.

With mat leave I plan on working until the day before my c section as I don't get any mat leave at all in canada. And then probably 6 weeks off if I can. It's rubbish, but that's how it is, and fretting over it won't help me so I just have to get on with it and try to stay positive.

Anyone heard from mrsk or mummy3 recently? Maybe I've just missed them on the thread. Hope they are ok.


----------



## twinkie2

I think MrsK is on her cruise! Not sure when she gets back though.


----------



## chloesnowie10

Can I Join? I apologise I haven't had chance to catch up with the tread yet but I will do!

I am 22 and due on March the 27th with baby no 2, first born is a lovely and healthy 2 year old boy. This was a surprise pregnancy this time round due to failed contraception!

I have been so lucky with this pregnancy and I haven't been sick at all, I sleep whenever I get the chance though! I am finding out the gender on the 10th when I have my 20 week scan :)


----------



## DrMum

Ah yes, I forgot she as going away! Lucky lady! Thanks Twinkie!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hello ladies! I'm back! If I wasn't so exhausted after a week of travel, I might have stowed away in a lifeboat and never come home ;) I told DH I'm never flying coach while pregnant again. I'm usually ok with obnoxiously small airline seats because my legs aren't too long, but United keeps shrinking and shrinking them. 

Everything's good here. You're sweet to worry about me, DrMum :) I still can't feel little T moving much because of the anterior placenta, but I'm trying not to let it worry me too much. I know it's normal, just annoying... 

I hope everyone is doing ok. I think I'm all caught up, but I can't remember back to what was going on 20 pages ago ;) I'm booked for my GTT test in a couple weeks, but I have lemon lime stuff instead of orange stuff, for a little variety, I guess? I don't have the instructions right here, but I think the nurse said I don't have to fast, but to avoid carby stuff the day before, and nothing but water after I drink the test stuff. 

Here's a 22 week graceful manatee shot :D
 



Attached Files:







graceful manatee.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies

Im getting my GD test next week, so that was some good info a few pages back... Ill make sure to eat some good proteins first. My clinic said it was okay to drink water tho during the hour... any reason why water would affect a GD test??

As for genders... I finally have my scan date!! It'ss be 11/11 @ 11a lol Im pretty sure Im having a girl, so we may balance out the numbers a bit here in another week or so when I find out at 22 weeks!! 

as for mummy3, I actually saw her last week... shes been really busy with her little boy, so its understandable if she hasnt much time to get online.. plus she has 4 other kids, so the week before Halloween must have been really busy for her.. but I bet between them all they got some good candy!!

and wb from vacay, mrsk... and yeah, United sucks... I've been boycotting them for a few years now, I refuse to fly that airline.. theyre the worst


----------



## MrsKChicago

I flew them because I had a $300 credit for taking a later flight last time, but it almost wasn't worth it  I don't recall having any major complaints in May, but I don't think I'll be seeking them out again anytime soon... I should really stick with Southwest if they fly where I'm going.

Maybe water dilutes the sugars? I don't know. I'm allowed to drink water during mine. Funny how much variation there is in the instructions! Since I'm going with the slightly hippie midwives instead of an OB (which is the norm around here), I'm guessing they just feel strongly that they'd rather have to redo the test than make mom do anything potentially dangerous like fasting. Not that regular OBs don't care, it's just a different office culture altogether.

Enjoy your scan! All those 11s, must be good luck!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Welcome chloesnowie10! :) 

Do all you ladies have to take a GTT test then? We don't have them done here in the UK unless there are already risk factors.


----------



## Loozle

Welcome Chloe and welcome back MrsK! 
I won't be having the gtt, as coffee says, we don't get them in the uk unless we have other risk factors. I think they test for sugar in our urine at each appointment though and I guess if any showed up then you would be sent for a gtt. 

Has anybody got any new cravings? I seem to have a slight craving for satsuma's at the moment. Luckily it's a healthy craving this time, although I keep getting an urge to eat mexican food too, I will have to give in sooner or later lol. Perhaps if I make my own at home rather than going out to eat, it might not be too bad!


----------



## frenchie35

Same here in France, puffs. I didn't have to with DD because I wasn't high-risk. But because DD was around 10 lbs, I have to do it this time. The French don't understand that us Americans can make some pretty 'solid' babies! My brother and I were around 10 lbs, so that's where it must come from. My MIL smoked during both of her pregnancies, so she only had premies, so I have no reference for high/low birth weight on DH's side of the family. I have a feeling that this one is on track for being around 10 lbs as well!


----------



## NellyLou

Haven't had time to read everything yet, but wanted to say happy wedding day MissFrick!!!!


----------



## Loozle

Oh yes, Happy Wedding Day Miss Frick! Enjoy every moment xx


----------



## DrMum

Oh is it the wedding today? Exciting!! Congrats missfrick (?mrsfrick ?!) I can't wait to hear about it!! 

Glad you are safely back mrsk! The chat was quiet without you :) 

Swamp good to hear from you too and thanks for the update on mummy3 - she's my fellow Celt in the Americas! I'm kind of jealous some of you guys live close to each other...although since we live just south of the arctic circle, there's not really anything much close around here.....! And yeah, it's snowing today! That'll be us until about may I guess..! 

So, GTT for me this week and echo for baby in 4 weeks. Just counting down the weeks already ....


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy wedding day, MissFrick! Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome Chloe! Welcome back MrsK, your trip sounds like it was great- aside from the plane! 

Yay MissFrick, I hope everything is wonderful! Congrats :flower:

Thanks for the update on Mummy3, SM! I was hoping she was just really busy and not gone into extra premature labour! Was starting to get worried. 

For the no water during GTT, my immediate thought was it was to avoid flushing the stuff out too quickly, but I've really no idea why


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Happy wedding day missfrick


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Do any of you find you have problems with the not sleeping on your back?

i dont actually have problems with it because iv always slept on my right side but every morning lately i garauntee i wake up on my back, i dont feel myself do it or anything but its a little worrying cause i dont know when its happening or anything and dont want to cause any damage etc as i know your not allowed to sleep on your back.


----------



## NellyLou

I keep waking up on my back! And I'm not even normally a back sleeper...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> I keep waking up on my back! And I'm not even normally a back sleeper...

Good to know it's not just me then :p iv never slept on my back always curl up in a ball hehe


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm having more trouble not sleeping on my stomach. I hear that the issue with sleeping on your back is blood flow, and generally you'll wake up uncomfortable or lightheaded before it becomes dangerous. Your body's way of telling you to get it together and move onto your side, I guess. So I wouldn't sleep on my back on purpose, but I wouldn't panic if I woke up that way.

So, I was in the grocery store today, thinking about Theodore being the size of a papaya this week...
 



Attached Files:







papaya baby.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

If you are worried about waking up on your back you can put a pillow behind you to keep you from being totally flat.

MrsK that is too funny. The smaller one looks like it is probably more in line with where we should be but then it also looks like it could be smaller than the pomegranate on steroids from one of the last weeks!

And I'm a silly banana


----------



## mommasquirrel

Happy Wedding Day missfrick! Hope your day went beautifully. So do we get to find out if it's a boy/girl now? lol:happydance: 

wb MrsK, you were missed. I can't believe how fast the week has flown by. I keep thinking that we're coming up on the third trimester soonish. It's 25 weeks or so right? That would be right at the end of November for me. 

I keep picturing little one from head to toe being about 10 inches or so. So the length of a piece of standard paper, that just blow me away. he/she is curled up in a ball and kicks or jabs me. 

Welcome Chloe!! It's always nice to see new members joining up. Can't wait to here about your bumps and cravings along the way. :thumbup:

As for sleeping, I have a pillow fort. I am surrounded by pillows and even have a snoogle. I still find myself on my stomach or back. Which is weird for me. I was a huge side sleeper from middle school on and now for some odd reason this little being inside me makes me move a ton in sleep. 

I'm like 3/4 way done with unpacking. DH doesn't really help much other than to tell me to take a break and relax, lol. I figure he is scared I might yell at him for moving things to the wrong part of the house. Friends are finally giving up on trying to get me convinced to find out he gender of little one and want to buy stuff. It makes me laugh and smile knowing they can get over themselves so quickly and finally give in. I am looking forward to March..Heck, come on New years!!

Hope everyone has a fantastic week!!


----------



## missfrick

Hey ladies,
Today was amazing, thanks for all your well-wishes. Everything went off without a problem, and if there were issues I didn't know about them. I'll post a couple pics that we have for now - one thing is that I didn't realize exactly how large I've gotten (my face seems huge to me) and the bewbs are practically not contained - I've never had cleavage in my life, so this was a surprise to me.

Aaaaaaand..... we're team.... PINK!!! I cannot believe how "off" I was, I was so certain I was having a boy.
 



Attached Files:







10636654_10100804972042275_6224614731846174347_o.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 20









10358748_10100804974552245_353297275112736118_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MissFrick you look beautiful! So happy for you :hugs: Congrats on the pink bump!


----------



## NellyLou

YAY! Congrats on team pink, MissFrick! And congrats on the marriage :) You both look fantastic! Your dress is beautiful!

Since you are team pink and you are going to have a baby with lots of hair, I'll bring some hair clips in for her! ;)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats on team pink missfrick and the marriage :D


----------



## sn0wbunnie

congrats missfrick! <3 <3


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Congrats missfrick!


----------



## MrsKChicago

You look beautiful, MissFrick! I know it's a cliche, but you're really glowing! I love your dress. And congrats on team pink!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Congrats MissFrick! You look beautiful! Love your dress! Congrats on team pink! :)


----------



## bumpwishes

Congratulations on the wedding and being team pink!! How exciting! You look really lovely in your dress.


----------



## Loozle

Congratulations missfrick! You look stunning! Welcome to team pink too! Any ideas on names yet?


----------



## ladybrown33

Congrats Missfrick!!!


----------



## missfrick

Nelly I'm coming to see you! Hope you're in the office!


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Nelly I'm coming to see you! Hope you're in the office!

Yay! I finally met you :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> missfrick said:
> 
> 
> Nelly I'm coming to see you! Hope you're in the office!
> 
> Yay! I finally met you :)Click to expand...

Jealous! We need more Chicago mamas!


----------



## NellyLou

I know! It's so completely random that I work with MissFrick's husband! She figured it out from this thread lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That really is so random. What are the odds? I've met some of my very best friends on forums, I wish there were more from here near me. It would be nice to get a head start on mom friends.


----------



## NellyLou

I know! I never expected to meet someone on here lol.

I met other moms with babies my daughter's age on facebook. There are quite a few local groups around here for moms based on neighbourhoods, so I definitely recommend trying to find some in your area, or create one. I waited way too long to meet other moms my first time. Get out of the house and meet other moms right away :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I should really see what's available. It seems like it's almost harder in a big city because you don't have that close community, and we don't belong to a church or anything to meet moms that way. We do have a couple friends with young kids, but my SIL and brother and the only ones who live near us, and with nephew being a year and a half older, I think it'll be awhile before he and Teddy are really interested in each other. We're friends with another couple who just had a baby boy, but their house is harder to get to. I'll have to see what I can find. 

It looks like I'll get to meet Bookity this weekend because I'll be traveling in her direction, but she's not local enough to see regularly :(


----------



## NellyLou

It's definitely not easy making new friends, but atleast most other new moms are looking for friends too! I only moved here a few years ago so really didn't know anyone when I had my daughter. That's great that you and Bookity are going to meet up :)


----------



## NellyLou

PS MissFrick, you should have seen the mad dash of people rushing to the kitchen for the leftover wedding cupcakes you and your dh brought in! I might have been the first one up there, but I did almost get trampled on my way back to my desk!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! I wouldn't want to be the one to get between a pregnant lady and her cupcakes!


----------



## NellyLou

Haha exactly!!!


----------



## missfrick

OMG we had so many leftover cupcakes I told DH he HAD to do something with them - we still kept some but really!

Nelly, you are so cute and petite! I gotta say when I left the office I looked at DH and was like "omg she's so small and she's on her second!"... My best friend thinks I might have GD based on my gain, but I think I'm just carrying in a big way. Ah well, I have to just enjoy it for now. I know I'm eating well (except for this weekend obvs) and exercising a few days a week - not much more I can do really.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Anyone planning another scan before baby is born? 
I'm 21week's not already looking to book one for 30 weeks now and want last one to be 4d hd live lol :cloud9:


----------



## missfrick

Omg I would love another scan! We don't get any more regularly do we?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

We don't in the UK only 2 at 12 n 20weeks


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm pretty sure the 20 week scan is the last one normally. I can't recall any after that with DS.

So, I have always been the one to do certain things around the house, in this case it is clean the bathroom. I have said to DH on several occasions that I wanted to get a by the flush toilet bowl cleaner (you know the ones that hang in the bowl or sit in the tank) so I don't have to scrub the toilet every week to feel like it is clean. He always said he didn't think it was necessary. This week at the store I caught DH looking at those toilet bowl cleaners and sure enough he bought one... not surprisingly this was after HE had to clean the toilet...ONCE! lol


----------



## bucherwurm

Congrats on the wedding! You looked great missfrick.

I have an echo on Thursday, and if all goes well, I don't think I would get any more scans. I am planning on booking a private one though, because we really want to know if the baby is a boy or girl. Just have to get through the echo first...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm getting a scan around 28 or 30 weeks because my placenta is low lying and they need to make sure it moved up. Given its position, the odds of it moving are almost 100%, so I'm just looking at it as a bonus peek. I believe my office does one scan near the end for size estimates, too. We may do a 4D scan in December - my birthday falls right into the perfect time window, and we've discussed doing it, but we're both on the fence about whether we want to get that clear an idea of how he looks, or leave it as a surprise for birth.


----------



## DrMum

Gosh there is SO something in the hormones! For some reason I just cried over your wedding pics! Just so gorgeous and happy and having a beautiful little girl! I just got carried away with the emotion! 

Everyone is meeting up!! Oh well I will be the cyber friend! Maybe I can Skype into lunch with someone haha! 

Oh gosh and you know I just remembered the Christmas gift exchange idea. I totally forgot I haven't dealt with that yet. This weekend I will PM out pairs. Watch this space.....


----------



## mommasquirrel

So excited for the gift exchange.


----------



## Loozle

I still have another 3 scans left. I'm having growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks. My consultant has already booked them. My 28 week scan is 8th December. This is because I'm on aspirin, they want to make sure baby is growing ok. I ended up having growth scans with both of my boys anyway because my bump always measured smaller than it should, so no doubt I would have ended up having these extra scans anyway!

Oh and only 1 more week til baby girl is viable! :happydance:


----------



## frenchie35

Congrats to missfrick on the wedding and to Nelly on snagging a cupcake!

I am also super jealous about making local friends. French women tend to keep their same friends since HS since they rarely move very far from their parents/grandparents. Since I'm a SAHM, I get looked at like I'm Amish or super old-fashioned, so it's hard to find common ground with other moms. I joined a group on fb for local anglophone moms, but it's for the whole region.

I'm excited for the gift exchange!


----------



## molly86

Congrats missfrick. You look beautiful. Glad you had an amazing day.


----------



## molly86

I had a good day yesterday. At work a customer asked me if I was expecting. Didn't think I was obviously showing yet, but guess I must be which is good to know. Then last night DH felt the baby move for the first time.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Gift exchange?


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Omg I would love another scan! We don't get any more regularly do we?

MissFrick, I'm pretty sure our doctor's office does another one at 32 or 34weeks, then if you make it to 40 weeks they will do another one. 

Also, I think I'm carrying smaller than I did last time with this guy! He feels much lower down and tucked in than my dd. I know I couldn't see my feet at 24 weeks last time, and I can still see them quite well right now!..... Although after those delicious cupcakes, I probably did grow a bit haha! Also, I really didn't think you looked big at all! Did they say anything about the baby's size at your 20 week scan?


----------



## missfrick

Thanks Nelly I really hope I'll get one more scan, you've given me some hope! I'll see you at the Christmas party, right?!
She was measuring right on track/a couple days behind at our last scan (it was at 19 weeks, for some reason all my appointments are a week early), but they didn't say much. I guess it's just how I'm carrying. I definitely can't see my feet by the end of the day.

I'm excited for the gift exchange too! Also, me and DH signed up for the reddit secret santa exchange, we figure it might be fun.

AFM: I am feeling more and more movement, all of it quite low still. She seems to like knocking me in the cervix which is a weird feeling, like a vagina tickle (my mom warned me about this, but I didn't believe her). DH still can't feel her on the outside, which is bumming me out because I think I can, though I might be transferring the movement sensation from inside.


----------



## NellyLou

Yep, I'm 99% positive we get one at 32ish weeks :) I remember being really surprised about it, but they said they always do it in our doctor's office to monitor amniotic fluid and growth etc. Then they do one at 40 weeks to do the same. My amniotic fluid was low at that one... and then my water broke about ten minutes after my ultrasound lol. I think they do more because the ultrasound is done in the same office.

Yes, I better be at the Xmas party! Just need to find a babysitter :)

Has anyone worn maternity pantyhose? They are not comfortable! I don't know what is going on, but they just keep falling down. I'm ready to just take them off.


----------



## Teilana

Sadly I think I'm done with ultrasounds :( They might do another one at the end to see how big he is and double check everything is good to go but I have no clue cause this is #1 for me.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yay Booked another scan, a little earlier than i had planned for the 23rd November at 2pm. It's going to be 4d hd live, how exciting :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Does anyone know if baby growth spurts also mean hormone surges? Every once in awhile, I'll have an awful headache that's almost impossible to kick, even with Tylenol. I've attributed them to hunger mostly (they tend to pop up if I went to bed hungry the night before), but I had one yesterday that's continuing into today, and I'm pretty sure T is growing because I'm extra hungry and have been having more round ligament pain the past day or so. I know the hormones can cause headaches, especially in the second trimester, but I don't know if there's a direct connection with the growth spurts.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

No idea on that :p


----------



## HopefulInNL

Had our 20 week ultrasound. Everything looked great! He is still a he and he is measuring a week early. As of now, they haven't changed my due date, though. It was so good to him. <3
 



Attached Files:







ZahradnekSharon20141103172728998 (Medium).jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 11









ZahradnekSharon20141103175552578 (Medium).jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ladybrown33

due to my diabetes my pregnancy is considered High Risk so I'm getting an ultrasound every 3-4 weeks until baby is born


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

HopefulInNL said:


> Had our 20 week ultrasound. Everything looked great! He is still a he and he is measuring a week early. As of now, they haven't changed my due date, though. It was so good to him. <3

Great pics :D glad u had good scan


----------



## NellyLou

Cute, Hopeful!


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: Have you tried Tylenol to get rid of the headache? I have been having them on/off for the last couple of weeks but they go away after I drink some water and eat something. If yours is not going away even after eating or taking tylenol I would call up your midwife and mention it to them.


----------



## NellyLou

Well, my maternity pantyhose didn't last the day. I just went to the washroom and tore a huge hole in the leg when I pulled them back up lol. Guess I will stick to leggings!


----------



## bumpwishes

HopefulInNL said:


> Had our 20 week ultrasound. Everything looked great! He is still a he and he is measuring a week early. As of now, they haven't changed my due date, though. It was so good to him. <3

Congrats on the scan! I had mine this morning. All looks well. Baby is on track/a few days smaller but as far as they could see, all healthy. I had such a lovely sonographer who talked me through everything.
I stayed strong and remained team yellow! For now aha :D


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Cute Hopeful! 

lol Nelly, I usually do that or end up taking them off. I'm pretty tall so it is hard to find the right size that will stay up and not end up with the crotch down closer to my knees! I hate buying the expensive ones because I still usually only get 1 use out of them and then feel bad for spending like $20.

MrsK, could it be your blood pressure? how has it been at your appointments? I usually have low blood pressure but occasionally if I get up too fast or go up stairs I get a lot of pressure in my head and can hear the blood flowing. Best to check with the MW anyway. :hugs:


----------



## DentDoc16

Hey everyone! 

Just wanted to update that we are going to have a girl! So excited!

Team Pink! :baby:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

DentDoc16 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update that we are going to have a girl! So excited!
> 
> Team Pink! :baby:

Congrats on team pink :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on team pink, DentDoc! And congrats on staying team yellow, Bumpwishes! You're way stronger than me!

Tylenol helps, but doesn't always knock it completely out (possibly because I usually only take a half dose). I finally caved and took one, and I'm feeling better now, but I feel like between the hip pain and the occasional headache, I'm taking more than I'm happy with. I was really sore on the cruise (something about it exacerbated an old ankle injury) and I was trying to take a break, but oh well. After a day and a half of on and off pain, I think it was warranted.

My blood pressure has been good at my appointments. I suspect it dropped a few times in the first trimester, when I'd get dizzy when I get up, but no symptoms like that lately. I know other women who get second trimester headaches that aren't linked to any particular issue, just a hormone thing, but it's on my list to bring up at my next appointment.

I did get occasional headaches like this before pregnancy, and a lot of them faded after I got glasses (I have a very mild prescription, but I think I was getting a lot of strain because my eyes don't quite match up), so it could be those pregnancy related vision changes they talk about. I wouldn't mind spending the money for a new pair of glasses to get me through pregnancy, even if I go back to my normal prescription afterwards and only get a few months out of them, but I don't know if those pregnancy changes stay the same throughout pregnancy or if your eyes keep changing. It's only worth the money if the actually work.


----------



## DentDoc16

Here's a cute pic
 



Attached Files:







Its a girl!.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on team pink dent doc!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hehe that is a cute pic :p

I haven't suffered with headaches too much thankfully I think it was just mainly the day af should have shown and dizziness dodoesn't bother me either unless like the other day I was watching a film mum had on and I don't know why but any films that involve a lot of horror (if it shows say someone cuttin off someone's hands or anything similar) it affects me in a way I have to get up and go out the room. It makes me have hot flashes and feel sick and dizzy, I get that all the time even wen not preg guess horror films don't like me :p

On another note this last week I have noticed a very active baby, kicking a lot lol it suprises me as my 20week scan said I have anterior placenta and know that makes it take a lot longer to feel, it makes me so happy thou. With my first it was odd I didn't feel kicks or anything I didn't even feel contractions in Labour only got pain for the last hour althou there was no build up either just lots of pain all in one go and had back Labour and I don't wish that upon anyone :p 

My sister gave birth to a beautiful baby girl at 5am this morning and this is something I'd never heard of before it's crazy, she was born in her waters as they didn't break. Didn't even know that was possible lol she had to stay in hospital for 12hrs as baby had done her first poo in the waters, all very odd they had to be sure baby didn't swallow any. She was due to be induced Thursday so just on time lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, Auntie Smurf! I believe being born in your waters is good luck, according to the old wives tales. It can also hint at some supernatural abilities :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha that's awesome I'd honestly never heard of it :D I have to wander now if her body just doesn't know what to do when it comes to it as she had to be induced with first one and then this :p


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's really incredibly rare, I think. I hope they got a couple pictures.


----------



## ladybrown33

DentDoc16 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update that we are going to have a girl! So excited!
> 
> Team Pink! :baby:

congrats


----------



## NellyLou

Oh my friend delivered her baby still in the amniotic sac! It's apparently super rare and considered good luck :)


----------



## Bookity

I also have a friend who's baby was born with intact waters. "In the caul" I think it's called. Yes, supposed to be lucky!!


----------



## Bookity

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Hehe that is a cute pic :p
> 
> On another note this last week I have noticed a very active baby, kicking a lot lol it suprises me as my 20week scan said I have anterior placenta and know that makes it take a lot longer to feel, it makes me so happy thou. With my first it was odd I didn't feel kicks or anything I didn't even feel contractions in Labour only got pain for the last hour althou there was no build up either just lots of pain all in one go and had back Labour and I don't wish that upon anyone :p

I had anterior placenta with my first and this one and both times right around 20 weeks is when I noticed a huge increase in movement. I love it!

Your previous labour also sounds like my first!


----------



## missfrick

It's super rare to be born in a sac, but supposed to be incredibly good luck.

Welcome to team pink DentDoc!

Bumpwishes: you are so strong, I was sure I was going to stay yellow and then totally caved

Nelly: DH is bringing loads of candy to work tomorrow, please take, I can't have it in my house, lol!


----------



## bumpwishes

Congrats DentDoc16, lovely to add another to team pink. 

Haha thanks ladies!! I'm wondering whether I should have found out now. Soo want to know!!! Aha :)


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Nelly: DH is bringing loads of candy to work tomorrow, please take, I can't have it in my house, lol!

Lol, but we have so much candy too! And DD keeps "helping" me make my lunch and she just throws tonnes of Halloween candy in it! It's funny and cute, but my lunch bag is so overloaded and heavy lol. But you don't have to worry about getting rid of any kind of food in our office... Put it out and it will disappear :)

I feel quite a bit of movement with my anterior placenta, but it's not the same as it was with DD. The movements feel very cushioned lol. Once in a while he will kick and miss the placenta which shocks me because I'm not used to those hard kicks anymore.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Just wandering will the placenta move eventually wen it's anterior?


----------



## NellyLou

I know the placenta can move up when it's low, but i'm guessing it does that as the uterus grows though, so I don't know if it would move side to side.


----------



## DrMum

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Just wandering will the placenta move eventually wen it's anterior?

Nope when it's at the front, it's at the front. Nelly is right, it doesn't actually "move" up either, the uterus just grows and it goes with it.

But remember baby grows too, so those kicks are soon outwith the confines of the placenta so it feels much the same as having a posterior placenta by the end.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep it helps thanks I was curious hehe


----------



## mommasquirrel

Anyone else looking forward to seeing the good kicks on the outside? When DH's little sister was pregnant I loved to watch the baby moving. She'd bare her belly for DH and I when she was around 8 months and it was surreal. I wonder how soon it will be for me to see that type of movement from my baby. Anyone seeing it yet on their bump? 
I think the whole, being born in the sac is amazing. I watched a youtube video on it for a water birth and I was just awestruck. Hope everyone is having a wonderful week. I've been sorting out the last remnants of boxes downstairs. Next on the list is the office upstairs...not looking forward to dealing with that just yet. Once everything is nice and ready I'll post pics of the stuff we have gotten for our little one. =)


----------



## Loozle

Mommasquirrel I doubt it will be long until you can see the movements. I can see movements now and I have an anterior placenta too. She's definitely kicking hard enough now! I'm looks forward to seeing a lump move across my bump etc. I constantly saw ds2's elbows when he was moving about, very surreal. 
I think I must be going through a hormone surge because I'm super tired again and I've got a bit spotty again. My skin has been clear for a few weeks.


----------



## NellyLou

I can't wait to see those movements again! They were so crazy last time! I haven't seen or felt anything on the outside yet though. it's so rare that he kicks anything besides the placenta or my bladder...


----------



## Teilana

I have seen a couple kicks or punches from him. DH hasn't yet. I too am excited to see baby parts move across my bump when he moves :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm guessing that between being overweight and my anterior placenta, I won't be seeing movements for a long time. I'll be happy just feeling them regularly for awhile, though.

How's everyone feeling lately? My headache has been traded in for a gross cough. I've felt run down for a few days, and very tired. I don't know if I caught someone's cold on the plane, or if this is just a combination of exhaustion from travel, T's growth spurt sucking all the life out of me, and coming back to a cold climate. I have tutoring tomorrow and I took the last two weeks off, so I'd better feel better by then! I'd hate to miss again, even though they do manage without me ok. A whole month without seeing my kids is too much.


----------



## Loozle

I hope you feel better soon MrsK! At the moment the general feeling is exhausted! I went back to work yesterday after a week off for half term and I'm really feeling sore with my hips too. My oh keeps telling me to take it easy but thats easier said than done! I work in a preschool so there's always something that needs doing and there's a lot of heaving myself up from sitting on the floor etc :haha: 
Also, I'm still dealing with morning sickness, I can't wait until she's here and I don't have to deal with that anymore! Is anybody else still being sick?


----------



## NellyLou

Oh my, I hope you two both feel better soon! It's awful being sick, especially when you're pregnant. :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Morning sickness at 23 weeks is just not fair! I'm laughing at the idea of taking it easy at a preschool. Like that's possible!

I'm feeling a little better now that I've been up for awhile. Hopefully this turns out to just be mild. I guess the bright side is I can't take most cold remedies anyway, so not taking them while pregnant is nothing new.


----------



## Loozle

Yep, unfortunately for me, morning sickness will be here until the end. I remember still being sick the day I went into labour with both boys! My ds2 came in this morning when I was being sick and rubbed my back and said "ahh poor mummy, you're always sick" bless him! It could be worse though, I haven't been in hospital on a drip this time for dehydration, I had that a couple of times with ds2, that was no fun! So I'll look on the bright side, that it could be worse lol.

Is anybody doing anything for bonfire night? We aren't today although it's officially bonfire night tonight. We'll be going to a fireworks display/bonfire on Friday evening instead, which I'm looking forward to. I love fireworks!


----------



## Teilana

Is Cornelius Arthur too out there of a name? His nicknames would be Cor, Cory or Neal. We have been trying to find a second name just incase it gets taken but we can't seem to agree on any :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

What's the norm where you live? Cornelius is a little out there, but out there isn't so weird these days in a lot of places. If you live somewhere where all the babies are Sue, Bob, and Bill, I'd give it a little more thought, or maybe reverse it so you have Arthur Cornelius. If you life somewhere where old fashioned, more elaborate names are the trend, go for it. I don't think Cornelius would be too out of place in a class full of Theodores and Augustines and Beatrices.


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, it's a little out there for here too. I think people would call him Corny, but that would be my only worry. There are lots of different names out there now!


----------



## frenchie35

@Loozle: I'm glad you shared about not feeling great: I've been exhausted running after my 2-yo all day. And yes, it is super hard to get up off the floor, which is a necessary position when interacting with little ones. We're potty training, so running across the apartment and bending down to sit DD on the potty is really taking it out of me. I can definitely feel the difference when DH is home and can help out. I have these great memories of my first pregnancy when I could have a lie down or nap anytime I wanted.

I'm still getting some queasiness/aversions to some really basic foods, but nothing like you're describing, bless you! I also sometimes can't get comfortable sitting down, like I'm running out of room in my torso.

I'm trying to hold on and ride the excitement of finding out the gender on Friday! Can't wait!

Obviously no festivities here for bonfire night :( but it looks like there's an almost full moon out! Enjoy!


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm having hip pain after sitting for prolonged periods of time which is often because I have a desk job.

I am moving from Fort Lauderdale, FL back to my home town Boston, Ma so exciting but so stressful busy couple of weeks ahead


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the move! I don't envy you having to move at this stage in pregnancy. I love Boston.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm in pretty good shape with maternity clothes, unless I need a few things when I'm really huge, or I end up needing a special occasion outfit and neither of the nice dresses I already have will work. But the jerks at Motherhood went and sent me an ad with a really cute shirt - it reminds me of one of my favorite non-maternity tops. I really can't justify spending $40 on a shirt I don't need right now, but I'm so tempted... I swear I never cared this much about clothes before I got pregnant!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I feel for ya on moving house. My mum is moving in just over two week not looking fforward to it I hate feeling so helpless.

Good luck for gender finding on Friday frenchie :D


----------



## Teilana

Mrsk we live in a big city so I'm sure there are a lot of out there names, but I really am not sure. 

Nelly that's my thought too is that he will get Corny as a nickname from other kids at school. Not sure if DH has thought of it and I keep forgetting to mention it.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Teilana: I love the name you picked out. To me it sounds good. We had a dear friend by the name of Cornell Dante. Nick names for Cornelius could go anywhere from from neil, cory, cornell. As long as you love the name it will be perfect. We have our names picked out. Hiruzen Dane and Hinata Jade. It's definitely not in the norm range and it is very different than any name in the US. We literally sat down a month before conceiving and wrote down names we really liked and then made combinations of the names. Our other choices were Hiroshi Dean and Hitomi Pearl. I know it will be tough going to places that have personalized gifts but I can always order one for them and they can always choose to go by nicknames or their middle names. OR..be like me and change their name after they are 18. =) 

ladybrown: you live down the road from me. =P We live near coco beach over at Patrick AFB. 

So today at the grocers the checkout lady asked if I was pregnant and how far along i was. I proudly jutted my gut and said..about 5 1/2 months. She then said..wow, you're so small for being so far along. I laughed and said if she saw me the day before it looked like I was going to burst. I swear, this little one likes to move around and hide in my pelvis and along my back. Today I can actually see me feet again after going a month without. I am assuming tomorrow it will probably go back to looking like I'm a whale. :haha::haha: j/k

my adopted mom called me today. I had a rough week. I cried for a whole day because I simply felt lonely and homesick. I feel alone and without people coming to see me or talk to me. My DH has been really supportive but I think its the crazy hormones fluctuating again. well, my mom called and it made me feel great. During the call she said, OMG I'm going to be a grandma and started crying. It was so heartwarming and I cried along with her. I am so excited and it's still so surreal that there is this little being growing inside of me. I keep thinking just a few more months and I'll get to meet that little person. Also, it has occurred to me this will be little one's first Christmas. Even though baby is not on the outside they are still sharing this major holiday with our family.


----------



## missfrick

Is anyone doing prenatal exercises, and if so, what? I have a DVD that I have done a handful of times coupled with some pregnancy yoga, but I'm really inconsistent. Kinda worried that the doc is going to give me a hard time on Friday; put on about 8 lbs since my last appt.


----------



## Bookity

It's only really started hitting me that I'm going to care for another tiny little human again. Not until I learned the gender and got really excited about something for the first time in this pregnancy, has this finally become REAL for me. I'm so happy to finally feel excited!

Trying to prepare my hubby to help me be more successful at breastfeeding this time around. I told him that it's really quite normal for baby to cluster feed like crazy a few days after birth and at all growth spurts that come one after another early on. I told him "it's going to be hard, and I might want to quit, but I need to power through if I want to be successful this time." I'd really like to keep the pump put away for as long as possible. A huge hassle as I'm well aware. Hope this boy is a miraculously good feeder. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Teilana

All I've really been doing is prenatal yoga weekly. I do a fair amount of walking/standing at work plus it seems like I'm at one of the malls weekly with my mom and gramma... 

I know I'm mostly prepared for the breastfeeding journey but I don't know about DH. We haven't talked much about it besides deciding that we are going to give it a good shot. I know we will have support from our parents, SIL (who is also due in March) and our midwives. There are also a few lactation consultants around us so we have options.


----------



## Bookity

I feel like I had a good chance with my second, then second day home Dh got worried about her intake so asked me to pump a feed and then I fell back into the routine I did for my first of pumping ALL THE TIME. I just don't want to be talked into it again. I doubt myself too easily. I can't have anyone else making that any worse.


----------



## NellyLou

Bookity, I'm feeling the same as you! Really hoping the breastfeeding goes better this time. I am confident it will because I am so much better prepared and will know what to do if my milk isn't coming in again. 

Prenatal exercise!? hahaha... I don't do anything, but I guess chasing a toddler around and carrying her etc is quite the work out!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been watching my poor SIL exclusively pump for over a year now, and I see what a drain it is on her (I know it's her choice and I really admire her for it, but I wish she'd given herself a break and supplemented with formula a little). I think that'll motivate me to keep going with breastfeeding, if I'm able to. It looks like such a hassle to pump all the time. Plus all the extra dishes. They're definitely my least favorite chore. :dishes:

I'm feeling a lot better today. I woke up kind of sounding a little like Darth Vader, but the cough seems to be gone, and I'm just congested. Hopefully it's passed altogether by tomorrow. Bookity, I doubt I'm contagious at this point (if I ever was), but if you're not comfortable meeting tomorrow, let me know, I understand not taking any risks.

23 weeks today! I can't believe I'm only a week to V Day! I'm a grapefruit! Which I was planning to eat with lunch today... Why do I always end up accidentally eating the baby?? 

T gave me a couple good thunks last night up high, so either he's flipped around, or he's practicing his punching. I hope it keeps up, I'm tired of him just kicking the placenta 

I'm not doing any specific pre-natal exercise. The yoga studio we used to go to only has prenatal yoga once a week, at the worst possible time. I'm sure there are a thousand other classes, but I don't want to get all bundled up and get on a bus for half an hour in winter just for yoga. It was really nice getting into the water on the cruise, so I'm thinking I ought to at least just go to the gym and walk in the pool a couple times a week, especially as walking outside gets less comfortable. This is Big Dog's favorite weather next to snow, too, so I think we'll try to take them on more long walks if DH's work schedule has settled down.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsKChicago said:


> T gave me a couple good thunks last night up high, so either he's flipped around, or he's practicing his punching. I hope it keeps up, I'm tired of him just kicking the placenta

I have gotten some up high thumps, it happened during my scan last week and it turned out to be head-butts! :haha:

I had a good appointment today, but the nurse doing the scan thought baby looked more like a boy! It was just the cord. :dohh: I am going to be bumped to bi-weekly visits instead of weekly as we are over 3 weeks past my loss and everything looks great! :happydance:

IIRC there are a bunch of ladies getting their scans in the next week. Very exciting, good luck ladies!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Headbutts! That's hilarious, never would have occurred to me! I wonder if that's what I felt. 

I'm so glad things are looking good! It must be so scary going through pregnancy after a late loss.


----------



## frenchie35

Grapefruit? Are the fruits getting smaller?

I am right with you, Bookity and Nelly. I'd really like breastfeeding to go a lot more smoothly this time. I only pumped for about 6 weeks soon after DD was born to let myself heal from her voracious nursing. After that things went well, but when I introduced solids, it was a real struggle to keep her interested in nursing. I held onto the morning feed until about 1 year, but I think it was only because she was still a bit groggy in the morning.

With my first, I did a prenatal yoga routine a couple times a week. Now toddler chasing has definitely drained any energy that I would use for yoga!

I'm hopefully finding out gender in the morning. T - 14 hours!


----------



## SarahBear

Hello all. I haven't been following, but figured this was a good place to post. I had an appointment yesterday. I'm 20 weeks plus some and I got the results of my blood work and quad marker scan.

Everything came out looking very good. My numbers on the quad marker were probably about as low as they get and my iron levels and other things were looking very good. The one wonky thing was Hep B, but I was told that can show positive if you've been immunized, so that's likely what's going on there.

Anyway, I'm feeling great about this pregnancy and almost wish I hadn't done the pre-natal panel. I know I'm healthy and could have saved a bunch of money on that one!

It's also been great how much I've felt movement and I can't wait to find out if I'm having a boy or a girl and get to meet this little person!

Disclaimer: Well I guess I CAN wait since I WILL be waiting!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Last I checked, bananas were longer than grapefruit! The fruit are pretty funny. I kind of want to line them all up in real life and take a photo. I get that it's never going to be precise, but it seems like they barely tried. I think the random object scale that Pregnant Chicken does is a lot more accurate.

Have fun finding out the gender! Do you have any hunches?


----------



## NellyLou

Oh I will have to check out the pregnant chicken scale! A lot of the time I just check out what the length of the baby is supposed to be and then look at an actual ruler lol. Grapefruits are not big at all....

Good luck finding out the gender, Frenchie! Hope the baby cooperates for you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't remember if she does them every single week, but hers are a lot of fun. He was the length of a Barbie last week, I think. The week before that he was the length of the world's largest gummy bear :D


----------



## NellyLou

Mmmmm Gummy bears :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

:( My son just came home with a note saying there is a kid at his school (it's not big, only 4 classes of jk/sk splits- it opened last year) who has parvovirus b19 (Fifths disease). I want to cry, everything was going well and now I get to worry about this. I called the nurse but had to leave a message. I had something with similar symptoms to Fifths when I was young... I am really hoping that I did have it because then I am immune.

:brat:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

IMMUNE!!! :happydance: I feel like I won the lottery hahaha

ETA: the nurse called me back =)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Woohoo! I hope your little guy doesn't catch it, either.


----------



## bucherwurm

I had a long day today. I had a midwife appointment at 10 this morning, and she was running late. Then I had to drive for about an hour and half to go to the big city hospital again for my echo. That was on time and seemed fine. I got to see baby, who was moving around, though I didn't feel anything. 
Then my next appointment was supposed to be at 2, but I didn't get seen until just after 4. I was seen for about 5 minutes to be told everything is fine. :flower: It was good news, but a long day. I didn't get home until just before 6:30.
Now that we know everything is fine, we booked a 3D gender ultrasound for a couple weeks. :happydance: I hope we actually get to find out and baby is co-operative. 
At my midwife appointment I got my paper for gd test. I am hoping to be able to do it at my local hospital. It's supposed to only take an hour.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That is a long day! It's amazing how appointments can get pushed back like that.

Is anyone looking at childbirth classes yet? My midwives have brought them up at the last two appointments because some of them don't happen over the holidays, and they recommend a longer class instead of the quick weekend courses. They suggest Bradley, Bradley offshoots, and hypnobirthing. I don't think I'm deep and spiritual enough for hypnobirthing, so I guess I'll look at Bradley. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Bookity

I'll just say if you want to take a class, don't wait too long. I signed up for a 5 week course at 35 weeks with my first and she was born at 36. Only made one class!! I think I was really helped by taking part in forums about pregnancy. I wasn't going in totally blind that way. The worst part for me was transition, I was blindsided by that pain and could not "breathe through" the contractions at all. Thank God that part doesn't last long! I handled it much better the second time!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I asked at the last appointment and I think she suggested being done by 36 weeks. We'll do some research on DH's next day off and see what we find. The midwife gave me a long list of different providers that they recommend, but they said I can branch out on my own too.


----------



## NellyLou

Fifths disease was making its rounds here this spring. My daughter had it and was sick for days :(. It's weird because you don't know what it is until the fever breaks and they get the rash. I hope your little one doesn't get it!!!


----------



## DrMum

Morning all, so pleased I passed my GTT with flying colours yesterday, feels like another milestone in this journey.

Great news on the good scans/echo!

So happy it's Friday and I'm not working this weekend. DH and I have a long overdue date night and I booked us into the spa on Sunday. Just what is needed! :D

So tomorrow morning I plan to PM out pairs for the Xmas gift exchange. If anyone has changed their mind today is the day to let me know, and then it's up to the pair to swap addresses etc. sound ok? I think we agreed on $20 CAD which is £11GBP or $17US? But feel free to negotiate a value between each pair as there may be specific things someone craves from another country!


----------



## frenchie35

Sounds good, DrMum!

Baby was very cooperative and I got to see all of HIS business! :blue:

The only downside is that he was transverse, so when it was time to do the pelvic exam, the dr had some trouble getting at my cervix. I've been having some brownish-red spotting since then. Does anyone know the guidelines on when it's too much?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Wonderful news for your echo, bucher :flower:

Yay, DrMum! GTT is great but date night and spa treatments sounds awesome! I'm jealous.

Frenchie, congrats on team blue! If it is bright red, fills a pad, continues for more than a day or two or if you start getting consistant cramps/contractions you should call someone. It sounds like the pelvic exam just irritated your cervix, still scary though! :hugs:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats on team blue frenchie, if there's not much blood I wouldn't worry :D


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on team blue frenchie!!!!!

Drmum, not sure if I mentioned on here or just fb, but I would like to be part of the gift exchange :)


----------



## DrMum

NellyLou said:


> Congrats on team blue frenchie!!!!!
> 
> Drmum, not sure if I mentioned on here or just fb, but I would like to be part of the gift exchange :)

No prob I will add you to the draw. I'm not on FB anymore as my account kept getting hacked by a marketing company for some reason! So, anyone else who put it on FB needs to let me know here!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Drmum can you list the names of everyone who is in the gift exchange so you wont get bombarded by PMs.


----------



## Fellowes79

Hi everyone! Any have or heard of a marginal insertion of umbilical cord? Freaking out :)


----------



## cmr01

DrMum said:


> So tomorrow morning I plan to PM out pairs for the Xmas gift exchange. If anyone has changed their mind today is the day to let me know, and then it's up to the pair to swap addresses etc. sound ok? I think we agreed on $20 CAD which is £11GBP or $17US? But feel free to negotiate a value between each pair as there may be specific things someone craves from another country!

 I still want to join in on this:)


----------



## cmr01

So when is everyone packing for the hospital? Im moving at the beginning of december and it makes me nervous knowing our due dates are soon after. Seriously this pregnancy is just flying on by. I mean I like it I want to see my princess but geez I thought id have more time to enjoy it. Lol


----------



## mommasquirrel

Frenchie: hooray on team blue. Do you have a name picked out? 

How many ladies are still waiting to find out?

I am finally making some headway with this house. Wishing for more energy to have it done by the end of this month. Really looking forward to turkey day here...im gonna load up on cranberry sauce. ;)


----------



## mommasquirrel

Im plannin on packing the hospital bag mid January. We will install the carseat at that time also.


----------



## ladybrown33

bucherwurm said:


> I had a long day today. I had a midwife appointment at 10 this morning, and she was running late. Then I had to drive for about an hour and half to go to the big city hospital again for my echo. That was on time and seemed fine. I got to see baby, who was moving around, though I didn't feel anything.
> Then my next appointment was supposed to be at 2, but I didn't get seen until just after 4. I was seen for about 5 minutes to be told everything is fine. :flower: It was good news, but a long day. I didn't get home until just before 6:30.
> Now that we know everything is fine, we booked a 3D gender ultrasound for a couple weeks. :happydance: I hope we actually get to find out and baby is co-operative.
> At my midwife appointment I got my paper for gd test. I am hoping to be able to do it at my local hospital. It's supposed to only take an hour.

I have an echo next week friday what is it like? Does it take very long?

Mrsk, I am not looking forward to this moving thing but I have to do what I have to!

Yes I love and miss Boston, I enjoyed Fort Lauderdale but is time to go


----------



## SarahBear

MrsKChicago said:


> That is a long day! It's amazing how appointments can get pushed back like that.
> 
> Is anyone looking at childbirth classes yet? My midwives have brought them up at the last two appointments because some of them don't happen over the holidays, and they recommend a longer class instead of the quick weekend courses. They suggest Bradley, Bradley offshoots, and hypnobirthing. I don't think I'm deep and spiritual enough for hypnobirthing, so I guess I'll look at Bradley. Anyone have any experience?

I won't be doing birth classes this time because I really don't feel like I need it. Last time I didn't do them because I couldn't afford to pay for something extra. I did, however, do a lot of research on my own. I read a couple books, did google searches, and watched a birthing class DVD series I found at the library. I actually did read the Bradley method book and although I'm not into the method itself, it does give good information and good relaxation techniques. I used a couple of their techniques in my first labor. When my sister is pregnant, I plan on giving her the book with specific parts highlighted. She's not much of a reader, so appreciates the idea to help her focus in on the parts that may be more helpful.


----------



## bucherwurm

ladybrown33 said:


> bucherwurm said:
> 
> 
> I had a long day today. I had a midwife appointment at 10 this morning, and she was running late. Then I had to drive for about an hour and half to go to the big city hospital again for my echo. That was on time and seemed fine. I got to see baby, who was moving around, though I didn't feel anything.
> Then my next appointment was supposed to be at 2, but I didn't get seen until just after 4. I was seen for about 5 minutes to be told everything is fine. :flower: It was good news, but a long day. I didn't get home until just before 6:30.
> Now that we know everything is fine, we booked a 3D gender ultrasound for a couple weeks. :happydance: I hope we actually get to find out and baby is co-operative.
> At my midwife appointment I got my paper for gd test. I am hoping to be able to do it at my local hospital. It's supposed to only take an hour.
> 
> I have an echo next week friday what is it like? Does it take very long?Click to expand...

I don't know if they do the same thing for every one, but it seemed like a normal ultrasound. I even got to see baby at the end. I did see some pictures of the heart with blue parts and red parts. It took about 40-45 minutes, just like the anatomy scan.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Fellowes79 said:


> Hi everyone! Any have or heard of a marginal insertion of umbilical cord? Freaking out :)

Hi Fellowes, it means the cord is attached at the edge of the placenta instead of being closer to the middle. They will probably monitor baby's size & weight gain to make sure enough is getting through and monitor to make sure that it doesn't move further off the placenta. Try not to freak out too much. Have you talked to your doc/MW about it? 

:hugs:


----------



## DrMum

OK everyone. So the list I have for the gift exchange is as follows:

Me
Mummy3
MrsKChicago 
nellylou
Cmr01
loozle
Chrislo4
Ladybrown33
HopefulnNL
Missfrick 
Frenchie35
Momma squirrel

I'm not clear on coffee puffin or Swampmaiden? Let me know?

If anyone wants to participate and is not on the above list let me know today :D

DH has the job of pulling people out of the hat tomorrow to pair people up!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good job on the GTT test! I'm afraid of that one, especially the "go easy on carbs the day before" part. The meat aversion is getting a little better, but I don't think I'll manage the day on a few ounces of beef 

Congrats on team blue, Frenchie!

Fellowes, I don't know anything about marginal cords, but I hope it doesn't cause problems for you.

I honestly have no idea when to pack for the hospital. We'll be doing the nursery in January (it'll need to be the dining room for hosting Christmas), even though I'd originally planned to do it sooner, but if he comes that early, it's not like he'd be home in the nursery right away anyway, so I'm not letting it bug me. I should talk to the midwives about what I'll really need in the hospital, I guess. I always have a travel toiletry kit put together anyway, so I guess it would be easy enough to grab that and some granola bars and just ask a friend with a key to bring me whatever else I needed if it came down to it.

SarahBear, I bet that'll be really helpful for your sister! I'm looking forward to taking a class, since this is all so foreign to me. I'm reading the Hypnobirthing book, too, even though I don't think it's necessarily the method for me, because I think there's still some value to what she has to say about fear getting in the way and so on. I'm glad I'm looking forward to the class, because if I recall correctly, taking a class (any class) is a condition of using the Alternative Birthing Center instead of the regular rooms at my hospital, and you need to use the ABC to get the homey environment and the tub and the big beds. And at least in those rooms, no epidural is the standard (I'd have to move to a regular room to get one), and the idea of an epidural really creeps me out, so I'll still have the option, but it'll be a little harder to cave in. I think it makes sense that if you're definitely going to give the natural birth a shot, that you'd have to take a class first.

I also have From the Hips and one of Ina May's books (I don't remember which one) loaded onto my Kindle, waiting to be read. Can you tell I'm an over-preparer?

My little cold is doing better, I'm just a little congested so far today. I'm off to Indiana with one friend to visit another friend who we canceled on a couple weeks ago, and I'd hate to have to cancel on her again.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My mum keeps telling me to sort my hosp bag which seems stupid to do so soon especially with moving house in two week aswell. Today I have been making a list of all the essentials need for baby, Crib etc so I can see what I need to buy still.

Is anyone else here going down home birth route? I am and I'm excited about it, wanted one with my daughter but chickened out as I didn't like one the midwives lol il still be packing a hospital bag though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know homebirth can be wonderful and totally safe, but the idea terrifies me. I think the stress of not being in the hospital with a thousand doctors at hand would just leave me in a total panic. I'm trying to get as close as I can to the cozy, low pressure home birth experience as I can while still being in a hospital, though. I hope you get yours! A friend of mine just did a homebirth and she loved it.


----------



## missfrick

Had my 23 week appointment... Weight gain was totally within normal limits, not sure why I was so worried (yes I do - wedding weekend lol)
As I figured, I'm measuring big in the uterus - two whole weeks ahead, and I know she's not a huge baby... Extra fluids I guess? Or does chub get factored in?
Heart rate was 160, still very surreal to me that I'm having a baby, it hits me every once in a while and I'm like "omg"

ETA: woke up this morning to a round spot on my shirt over my nipple... SoI guess the leaking is starting... Didn't realize it would happen so soon...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I still have those moments, too. This growing belly is actually going to be a human in a few months? And they're leaving me in charge of it? What???


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> I still have those moments, too. This growing belly is actually going to be a human in a few months? And they're leaving me in charge of it? What???

Lol I know... And March is right around the corner... It's still so surreal, maybe it feels more real when you're not preg with your first? I know it'll be real when I'm up feeding get at 3am... And 5am... And 8am... Lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! I'm sure it'll be plenty real at 3am when he won't stop crying!


----------



## frenchie35

@missfrick: I did get some leaking this early with DD. I just put little cotton squares/rounds in my bra. I don't have any this time, but the nips are definitely a bit 'dewy'.

As for names, we still really like James. Someone on here has a DH/SO with that name. Does he like it? Does he prefer Jim or Jimmy?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I like James. It's a good, classic name with plenty of nickname options. He could go as Jay or Jamie, too.


----------



## missfrick

Frenchie: I have a cousin and a friend, both named James, both go by James - I hope that helps.
It has only happened this morning for the first time, but I noticed when I squeeze them tons of clear fluid is coming out. Sooooo, if it becomes a consistent thing I'll have to start sleeping in a bra with nursing pads - a friend of mine gave me a huge stack of washable ones, so it won't be wasting $ or whatever :D


----------



## mummy3

Hi! 

Havent been here in ages, hectic, even on bedrest!! I want to do the gift exchange though! Will go try and read back to catch up some!

Hope everyone is well:hugs:


----------



## kealz

Hi all, 

Not updated for ages but check in often to catch up on the news. Felt the need to chip in because my ds is called James! We sometimes call him Jimbo which suits his cuteness. ;)


----------



## Teilana

We are signed up for classes in January that go til the end of February. It's a combo class so there's childbirth, breastfeeding, baby care, etc. 

I'm planning a home birth at this point but I'll likely have the diaper bag packed sometime in February. I'll likely still pack a hospital bag too just incase we end up transferring or ending up just going to the hospital from the start. We will likely install the car seat in my car sometime in January or February. 

Went shopping with my mom today and when we sat down to lunch, she commented that once I start taking layers off (I was wearing a jacket and a thick hoodie, so took the jacket off to eat) you can really start to tell. And then later on when I was trying on some clothes, she said I have really popped in the last week, which I already knew.

I have some clear fluid come out when I squeeze my nipples too. Haven't woken up to any spots on my shirt yet.

Had our first appointment with the midwives today and all is good there. She gave me papers to do the gtt sometime in the next month.


----------



## mommasquirrel

For the last two days I've been stir crazy in the evenings. I want to just walk. DH took me to the mall to walk for an hour and then to Walmart today. I'm wondering if it's just hormones or me. Anyone else getting a sudden burst of energy in the day and it makes you have a need to just walk?

Other than that, baby is shifting towards my spine for most of the day now so the bump almost disappears entirely so I can see me toes again, then baby shifts back towards the front and POOF the bump is back. :dohh: I was so tempted to try on my pre-pregnancy jeans until the baby moved and the bum re-appeared. 

So, the plan for the month is to get my sewing area ready. Making diaper covers for little one since I now am motivated. Found a good website that has detailed instructions. If you're crafty and want the site info let me know. =) Happy weekend everyone!! we're all a week closer to seeing that bundle of joy!!:happydance:


----------



## Happenstance

Hi everyone!

I haven't posted on here for a couple of months but have been checking in from time to time. Felt like I had to catch up a bit before posting but never quite have the time! Sorry for that, but I'm glad to hear all the mummies and babies are doing great (and great to see all the pink and blue bump announcements!)

Things are good with us and I've even started buying in some baby items now. I remember leaving it late with DD and then I ended up on crutches at 36 weeks due to my pelvis and everything became a struggle! This time, I've bought a co-sleeper cot (learned from last time as DD outgrew her Moses basket at 8 weeks, crib by three months and then had a travel cot in our room till she was 6 months. This should last from newborn until baby is ready for their own room. Plus, it should make those early breastfeeding days a dream - or that's what it says :haha:) I also bought a Graco Sweetpeace swing. DD hated her swing so reckon this could be a big waste of money, but I liked the fact it was up high and really stable (important when you have a toddler running around and it gives me another place to put baby when I need to attend to DD) and I also bought a double buggy. I reckon this is already a waste of money as DD refuses to even look at it let alone sit in it, and she'll be a few months older when baby arrives. Oh well! 

The big thing I'm struggling with right now is the idea of two. DD (who turned two last month) and I are so close and I really worry how she'll adapt to the new baby and I feel soooooo guilty that I won't have as much time with her anymore. The hormones aren't helping as I get quite choked up about it. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## LittleBumpTy

Hi everyone, I posted on second tri board asking if anyone is due in March and they directed me here :) I've had a lot go on since finding out I'm pregnant so haven't used any forums, everything has settled down a bit now so have a bit more head space to say hi to you all.
I'm from UK, due number two on 15th of March, have a little boy who is 3 in December and this one is a pink bump and most likely to be our last baby, although my partner has mentioned the possibility of wanting another in the future. Anyone else due 15th? Xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Just an update I found out that I'm team blue!! :blue: My instinct was so right!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

LittleBumpTy said:


> Hi everyone, I posted on second tri board asking if anyone is due in March and they directed me here :) I've had a lot go on since finding out I'm pregnant so haven't used any forums, everything has settled down a bit now so have a bit more head space to say hi to you all.
> I'm from UK, due number two on 15th of March, have a little boy who is 3 in December and this one is a pink bump and most likely to be our last baby, although my partner has mentioned the possibility of wanting another in the future. Anyone else due 15th? Xx

Welcome :D I'm due on 15th :p glad everything settling down now :D


----------



## chimama

mkyerby16 said:


> Just an update I found out that I'm team blue!! :blue: My instinct was so right!

Congrats mykerby16!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mkyerby16 said:


> Just an update I found out that I'm team blue!! :blue: My instinct was so right!

Congrats on team blue :D


----------



## kealz

LittleBumpTy said:


> Hi everyone, I posted on second tri board asking if anyone is due in March and they directed me here :) I've had a lot go on since finding out I'm pregnant so haven't used any forums, everything has settled down a bit now so have a bit more head space to say hi to you all.
> I'm from UK, due number two on 15th of March, have a little boy who is 3 in December and this one is a pink bump and most likely to be our last baby, although my partner has mentioned the possibility of wanting another in the future. Anyone else due 15th? Xx

Hi! :) I'm also due on the 15th, also from UK and also have a little boy, he was 2 last month. We don't know what colour this bump is but having a second look at 20 wk scan today and not sure if I see 'bits'! :) Perhaps I could post it on here and see if others think the same!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kealz said:


> LittleBumpTy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I posted on second tri board asking if anyone is due in March and they directed me here :) I've had a lot go on since finding out I'm pregnant so haven't used any forums, everything has settled down a bit now so have a bit more head space to say hi to you all.
> I'm from UK, due number two on 15th of March, have a little boy who is 3 in December and this one is a pink bump and most likely to be our last baby, although my partner has mentioned the possibility of wanting another in the future. Anyone else due 15th? Xx
> 
> Hi! :) I'm also due on the 15th, also from UK and also have a little boy, he was 2 last month. We don't know what colour this bump is but having a second look at 20 wk scan today and not sure if I see 'bits'! :) Perhaps I could post it on here and see if others think the same!Click to expand...

Go for it :D I will av look


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to the group, LittleBump.

Congrats on team blue, mkyerby!

Kealz, I'll take a look, too. Or you could put it on the gender guess board and link it here, and you'll probably get a bunch of responses.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just got a snippet of a nursery song in my head, and it occurred to me that I really don't remember much in the way of baby music. I'm going to have to give myself a refresher course on lullabies, lest Teddy fall asleep every night to a mix of Nirvana and the soundtrack to Avenue Q...


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> I just got a snippet of a nursery song in my head, and it occurred to me that I really don't remember much in the way of baby music. I'm going to have to give myself a refresher course on lullabies, lest Teddy fall asleep every night to a mix of Nirvana and the soundtrack to Avenue Q...

Look up Rock!abye Baby they make different pop/rock songs into lullabies for the babies, they have Nirvana and many others.

https://www.rockabyebabymusic.com/


----------



## cmr01

This little girly is kicking so much right now. Startles me sometimes and makes me jump. She must like my chocolate chip cookie doh ice cream
Lol


----------



## mommasquirrel

cmr: this little one loves to jump around right when I'm about to go to bed. It always freaks me out because in a half-sleep daze I forget that there is this little being inside me. Does yours have a schedule already? I think mine is mostly a night owl.

we bought an ameda nursing pump. Our insurance wouldn't cover the cost for one unless little one was a preemie (born before 33 weeks). I was so anxious about it and my DH said to buy one when we found it for 60% off. Looking forward to it's arrival so I can figure out how to work it and whatnot.


----------



## kealz

Hi ladies

Just popping in with my latest scan pics for gender guesses... :happydance: 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20141030_115516_1_bestshot.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 19









20141030_115645_7_bestshot.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## chimama

Got back this morning from the A&E. Had really bad pelvic pain. Turns out it was SPD. Glad that it wasn't preterm labor, urinary or vaginal infection. Little D was moving so much but I couldn't feel it due to the anterior placenta. Just lying in bed and believing everything will get better.

Received my Medela PISA but too lazy to open the box. Will post a pic once I open it later today.

Happy v-day to me today!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm glad everything turned out ok Chimama. Happy v-day!!! yay


----------



## frenchie35

@kealz: I think it looks like a boy - unless that's just a shadow on his leg?

No matter how many nursery rhymes/songs that I knew, DD only wanted the ABC's and twinkle twinkle little star on an endless loop to calm her.

Happy Saint Theodore Day to those fond of the name!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I spent yesterday morning in the hospital because I'm bleeding :( My cervix is closed, thank God. No UTI. Doctor thinks it was an old blood clot that is just now passing. Still scary shit! I'm on bed rest for the next few days until I see my doc again. Ahhhh


----------



## mummy3

Kealz, I'm guessing girl, mainly because we're so outnumbered that surely due another little lady!! Cute pic:baby:

Talking of the GTT, I'm dreading it!! :sick: When I did it last time my number was 80 but the pregnancy before it came out at 52:wacko: So low I should have been on the floor, seemed my body just reacted to it though. Last time I did insulin for a couple days when the steroid shots sent the sugars wacky. 

Chimama, SPD sucks:hugs: Try and take it easy and try and get physio to help with exercises etc:hugs:

Snowbunnie, so scary! Stick to the bedrest and keep things stable:hugs: I hope you can avoid bedrest long term, it sucks. Is it strict or modified?

I'm doing strict and more so this weekend. I made the decision to stop the progesterone shots. For me I feel they are triggering the preterm labour, contractions intensify in the after time and to the point last weekend it had to be stopped with the terb shot. So no moving and keeping everything crossed during the hormone drop! 2-3 more weeks and can finally get the precautionary steroid shots!!! 

Anyones baby on the small side also? My little girl is on the 20th right now.

Looking forward to shopping for the gift exchange!!! :happydance: I'm really bad at budget sticking though :argh: Too many cute things baby and pregnancy related!

Hope those who were on holiday had fun!

Miss Frick (mrs) I don't know if I already said congrats but you looked amazing in your wedding pics :)

Lilfoosh, so glad you're getting past the stage of your loss and all is looking good and going smoothly now:hugs:

Drmum, hello to the fellow celt :wave:


----------



## chimama

mummy3 - Thanks I already have physical therapy appointment booked for Tuesday so should hopefully help. Hoping your baby girl keeping cooking for more and more weeks!


----------



## cmr01

mommasquirrel said:


> cmr: this little one loves to jump around right when I'm about to go to bed. It always freaks me out because in a half-sleep daze I forget that there is this little being inside me. Does yours have a schedule already? I think mine is mostly a night owl.
> 
> we bought an ameda nursing pump. Our insurance wouldn't cover the cost for one unless little one was a preemie (born before 33 weeks). I was so anxious about it and my DH said to buy one when we found it for 60% off. Looking forward to it's arrival so I can figure out how to work it and whatnot.


When I first started feeling her it was always at night. Shes mostly active at night still but I can for sure tell what her sleep patern is because she is constantly moving all through out the day too. We just want to karate chop moms crotch at night the most. Lol


----------



## mummy3

Chimama, I found it useful for certain exercises and for support equipment, more so in the earlier stages. Try to take it very easy and keep in touch with your OB for options if it gets really bad:hugs:

Oh for sure this baby is a nighttime girl!! Ready for 3am raving in a few months :rofl::baby: Usually they're active when we are less active, all the walking and movement pretty much rocks them to sleep:cloud9:

What kind of things are people thinking of for the exchange? Is it baby, mom or both focused? Is it set to be there for Christmas? Sorry if these are already answered!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Scary snowbunnie! Take it easy, I hope the bleeding stops and the doc was right about it just being a clot. 

Mummy3, sorry about the strict bed rest- that must be really hard with kids running around. Having to make judgement calls about your pregnancy is really scary and hard but seeing positive reactions really helps. I hope baby girl goes along with the plan and stays put for a while yet! :hugs:


----------



## mommasquirrel

cmr: I laughed so hard about the karate chop to the vagina. This little one likes to do the same. whenever DH hears me say, Ouch!! he knows exactly whats going on and then he comes over and tells little one to stop hurting mommy or he's going to get a talking to when he comes out. lol:haha:

Snowbunnie: Hoping that the bleeding stops soon and that you are not in any pain. I don't blame you about being scared. I'd be in the same spot if I had that happen. my bleeding finally stopped a few weeks ago. now I check the TP religiously looking for anything. :blush:

mummy3: I was thinking of getting something for both. I'm not good with budgets either but it's okay. I have found so many cute items. Looking forward to Cyber Monday to get some awesome stuff.

Chimama: Glad everything is okay.

Kealz:I am guessing a girl.

I'm really not looking forward to the GD test either. My OB wants me to take it at 28 weeks so I got time to binge on cakes til then.:blush:

Phew...what a long winded reply. I want homemade pumpkin pie bu way too lazy to make it myself. If I did, I fear I'd eat the whole pie in one sitting. :cry:


----------



## missfrick

Good evening ladies!

Did the gift exchange list get sent out yet, I know I was on it but I haven't been given a match yet.

I am getting worried I may have SPD, but I'm not sure. When I am out and walking/standing for anything over an hour, I get pains under my belly, sort of in the front hip-joint(?). I mentioned it at my last appointment, but I only see a nurse at this point, and she said it seemed like normal ligament stretching, and as long as I wasn't bleeding and it went away when I put up my feet, it was nothing to worry about. But it gets pretty bad. Maybe I'll mention it at my next appointment? I just try to rest as much as possible, and it's fine.

I am going to try and do my GD test on Friday. It will be my V-Day, and as much as it could lead to me needing to change my diet (I was measuring 2 weeks ahead which can be a sign I think?) I just want to get it over with. If I need to worry or not, it's easier just to know.

Also, the nurse at the appt confirmed I should get a flu shot (DH isn't a huge fan of them), but she even convinced him to get one (woo-hoo!) If he has the flu in March, and I am in labour, they won't let him in the ward if he has it... that was enough to convince him.


----------



## DrMum

Hey guys sorry no I didn't get the names out yet, the weekend ran away with me. I will do it I promise!! We had some snow here this weekend which kind of flipped our travel plans around a bit, hence I didn't get half the stuff I meant to done!

I'm going to try and get something wee for mom and something for baby I think, unless whoever I match with desperately wants something specifically canadian.

Mummy3 glad you're still doing ok sweetie. I was wondering where you were!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hello ladies! Hope everyone who's having complications is doing ok :(

I got home not long ago from visiting a friend in the next state. I slept on an air mattress instead of just sleeping in her bed like I normally do, because DH says I've been snoring terribly lately, and it slowly deflated all night. I finally gave up and crawled into her bed when I turned one way and the box of tissues I had on the bed flew down and whacked me in the face, and I rolled the other way and the corner of the sheet popped off and covered my head and refused to stay on the mattress. It was like sleeping on the floor in the middle of a big inflated valley :D Needless to say, I'm glad to be home and did NOT sleep well! It was pretty funny, though. I warned her to keep her door open because I had a feeling it would deflate and she just might need to come rescue me ;)

I was planning on a small treat for mama and a small gift for baby for the exchange. Probably something locally made if possible. 

A friend of mine had SPD, and it was to the point where she could barely walk. I'm guessing it starts out milder, but as I understand it, it's pretty severe generally. 

There's a fabric I've been eying for ages but couldn't think of a project for, and I'm trying not to buy fabric if I don't have a plan for it. It comes in a pink version and a blue version, and I'm thinking maybe I can make Teddy a crib skirt or something with the blue. Or a blanket? I don't know. It's so pretty, I think I'll buy some anyway - it looks like it's been discontinued and it's harder to find now, and I've been lusting after it for so long... Anyone have any ideas? https://www.joann.com/patty-young-premium-quilt-fabric-peacock-gardens-blue/12806576.html


----------



## frenchie35

That's really pretty fabric! I'd recommend you go for it since I like being crafty and that urge increased during the last few months of pregnancy with DD. I wonder what I'll get into this time... Knitting is my craft of choice, but honestly I don't find knitwear practical for newborn spit-up frequency. Any other knitters out there?

For the gift exchange, I also was thinking of getting something for baby and something for mommy. I see the budget as a guideline, so I won't be counting pennies (or pence or centimes).

Another week, another group of gender reveals? Exciting!


----------



## Teilana

22 week bump picture :)

It has really popped this week. I have had lots of people at work commenting about it.
 



Attached Files:







22wks.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chimama

Teliana - nice bump!
MrskChicago - maybe a blanket or a sock toy? If you like the fabric you may want to make something that grows with Teddy and he can use for a while.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: You could defin. make a blanket or quilt. With a quilt you can always add onto it later to make it bigger once baby moves to a toddler bed. Or just a small blankie that little one can sleep with at night.

Teilana: Your bump is looking good!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I thought about maybe a blanket. It's not a very cozy fabric, though. I kind of wish he didn't already have curtains. I think the pattern on the fabric is too big for anything really tiny.

I knit, too (and crochet), but I agree that's it's kind of impractical for little babies. One of my best friends crocheted us a beautiful afghan for our wedding, and I shrank it and felted it when one of the cats peed on it and it needed to be washed. I did tell her when she asked what I wanted that it HAD to be washable, but I guess I did something wrong... When I think "pets and/or kids, has to be washable," I'm thinking something that can be seriously washed. She has pets, so she knows better, but I still felt awful. I'm going to have to be really careful with baby stuff, which means it just won't get used as often as I'd like.


----------



## ladybrown33

teilana you look great!!

Snowbunnie I hope things get better

I am one week away from the big moving day and tired is not the word to describe how I feel but it must be done


----------



## Bookity

I just started crocheting in the last week. It's very new to me, I'm excited by the possibilities, but limited by my current abilities. I have to learn a few more things to learn! I've been looking at all kinds of pins on pinterest, Christmas ornaments, booties, diaper covers, hats, and more!


----------



## mummy3

Cute bump Teilana!! Very much popped!

Drmum, I'm still here, just! Snow sounds so much fun, we only seem to have sun! 

SPD can be mild to extreme from what I can gather, depending on your joints, underlying issues and number of pregnancies. All pain should be checked out though.

I like the fabric mrsk, no clue what to do with it though! Not even remotely crafty. 

Ladybrown, good luck!!:hugs:

One long day here! I keep getting this weird pain and by keep I mean like 3-4 times over the pregnancy and a few times last time. Kind of like a stitch, always on the left side and mid bump. Never did find out what it was last time. Will try asking again at my weekly scans etc tomorrow:shrug: Little guy is reacting to an animal cracker his dad didn't notice he got yesterday so very full on. Good news though is my thyroid has pretty much gone back to normal finally:thumbup: 

Whats everyone upto this week? Anything special for veterans day?


----------



## mummy3

Long shot also but is it ok to be around someone who has just had an MRI with contrast? My son gets one on the 21st and I want to be the one with him. 

Ooh and cravings, I think I'm addicted to cake :argh: I had to explain to someone today what irn bru is and now REALLY need one:haha:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iron bru is yummy not had one for a while :p


----------



## mummy3

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Iron bru is yummy not had one for a while :p

I bet you can get one easily too!! Not fair!!! :rofl:


----------



## mkyerby16

mummy3 said:


> Long shot also but is it ok to be around someone who has just had an MRI with contrast? My son gets one on the 21st and I want to be the one with him.

MRI's are probably safe for pregnant women, but its kind of an unknown not for sure thing so we recommend pregnant women only get them if absolutely needed as an alternative to radiation, therefore I wouldn't recommend you go in when you don't absolutely have to. I know you want to be with your son, but just to be safe I'd get someone else to go in with him and you be there for snuggles when it's over!

Edit: just re-read your question...being with him AFTER the MRI is over is totally fine... it's not like he'll be putting off magnetic rays or anything lol


----------



## mummy3

mkyerby16 said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Long shot also but is it ok to be around someone who has just had an MRI with contrast? My son gets one on the 21st and I want to be the one with him.
> 
> MRI's are probably safe for pregnant women, but its kind of an unknown not for sure thing so we recommend pregnant women only get them if absolutely needed as an alternative to radiation, therefore I wouldn't recommend you go in when you don't absolutely have to. I know you want to be with your son, but just to be safe I'd get someone else to go in with him and you be there for snuggles when it's over!
> 
> Edit: just re-read your question...being with him AFTER the MRI is over is totally fine... it's not like he'll be putting off magnetic rays or anything lolClick to expand...

Thankyou!! 

Knowing my son, I could see him giving off the magnetic rays:haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I haven't had an Irn Bru in years. I know we can get them here, so I bet you can find one, Mummy. 

My friend found me 4.5 yards of the fabric! I can make whatever I want and then some with that amount! I just need to decide.

We're starting our registry tomorrow. Any tips from experienced mamas? We're planning to cloth diaper and (hopefully!) breastfeed, but I'll do at least a little pumping (planning to get the pump itself through insurance). And he'll be in a bassinet in our room before he moves to his nursery.


----------



## DrMum

So, I'm having some baby brained type issues sending PMs to more than one person at a time..... I did say IT was not my strong point...!

My long suffering husband has theatrically drawn our names out of a bowl and the gift exchange pairs are as follows....

Mommasquirrel and ladybrown33

Loozle and hopefulNL

Mummy3 and missfrick

MrsKChicago and cmr01

Nellylou and chrislo4

Frenchie it's toi et moi!

I suggest we PM each other addresses etc or Facebook or email them, whichever you feel more comfortable with.

And then between you agree on an amount and then it's happy shopping and mailing to get there for Xmas!


Anyone else who missed out being part of the draw just let me know and I can try to match up other people as required.

Hope that all makes sense!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, DrMum!

CMR, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## mummy3

MrsK I could get one here but its a good 40min drive to downtown, worth it though:haha:

Yay!! That's nice of your friend!! Hopefully you decide before little guy gets here:winkwink: 

We have a registry at buy buy baby, half to get deals and half because its pretty much all in one place. 

Thankyou Drmum:happydance: MissFrick, I'll PM in the morning, have to go separate my kids:wacko:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Can new stretchmarks be white? I've had some for years from weight gain, but I was just looking at my belly and I think there are more, and closer to my belly button. It could just be the new perspective, though. All the examples of pregnancy stretchmarks I've seen have been angry and purple, and these are white, but I don't remember the old ones ever being purple, either.

I'm not too worried about them either way - I already had some, there's no real way to prevent them, and DH doesn't care, but I'm curious about everything my body is doing right now.


----------



## Loozle

Just checking in quickly to say it's V Day for my little miss! Will post properly later as I'm at the park with ds2 at the moment. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## chimama

Loozle said:


> Just checking in quickly to say it's V Day for my little miss! Will post properly later as I'm at the park with ds2 at the moment. Have a good day everyone!

Happy v-day Loozie!


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> Can new stretchmarks be white? I've had some for years from weight gain, but I was just looking at my belly and I think there are more, and closer to my belly button. It could just be the new perspective, though. All the examples of pregnancy stretchmarks I've seen have been angry and purple, and these are white, but I don't remember the old ones ever being purple, either.
> 
> I'm not too worried about them either way - I already had some, there's no real way to prevent them, and DH doesn't care, but I'm curious about everything my body is doing right now.

Yeah, they can be white. I didn't even know I had any until after the delivery last time. They were white and mostly around my bellybutton. They have somehow disappeared since, but I will probably get them again lol!


----------



## mummy3

Happy V day Loozle!!:happydance:

Yeah new stretchmarks can pop up white, all mine did and then lingered. 

All 5 kids off school today, fun! :argh: The one day a week they are off and both my appointments are today:dohh: Perinatology raised their age kids are allowed in the office to 14 as well:wacko: 

Whats everyone else upto?


----------



## mommasquirrel

Yes on the stretch marks. I have had them come in a variety of colors. The ones from childhood are now white, the ones from weight gain are a pinkish and the ones around the belly button are a fresh red/pink color at the moment. I blame it on scratching at night.

Has anyone else experienced a slight tingling/burning sensation around your bump. I've had it happen three times in the last week. It only lasts for about an hour and goes away. I figure baby must be on some nerve or it could be from my ab muscles stretching. 

Oh MrsK I keep thinking blanket for that material. I figure one side can be a fleece or flannel and the outside is the beautiful pattern. DH picked out some fleece with bears and requested (politely demanded) I make a blanket so he can have something to lay down on with baby.

As for the registry, I am using amazon since it has just about everything. I left a note that if anyone wanted to make homemade items or grab stuff from goodwill to go ahead and send it. I looked at other sites but I felt it the pricing was way off only because of where it was being sold and they always charged for shipping. Thankfully, amazon has free shipping for prime members. Also, if you haven't signed up on there yet you can get 6 months of free membership as a new mom. --I use amazon to get just about everything. or I drive to Walmart.--we call it Wally world.

Hope everyone is having a splendid day. I'm going out to dinner to celebrate Veterans Day with DH. He's been in the NAVY for 15 years.

Oh here is the diaper site if anyone is interested in making diaper covers.
https://crazywonderfullife.wordpress.com/2009/04/27/diaper-cover-with-gussets-tutorial/
I bought a ton of waterproof fabric to work with and need about 12 more newborn covers. Hooray for motivation.:happydance:


----------



## ladybrown33

Yay for the gift exchange, I love surprises!!

I don't have any stretchmarks yet, let's hope it stays that way. I have noticed a dark line has appeared down the middle of my stomach now. I think I have started to experience Braxton Hicks these last couple of days is it too early for that?

Questions for my Ob tomorrow, baby will have an echo on Friday they say no need to worry but testing always makes me worry


----------



## DrMum

Good luck for your OB appt ladybrown will you let me know how your fetal echo goes please and how long it takes etc? Mine is in a couple of weeks and I'm not sure how long to arrange my friend to care for our 4 year old etc. 

So today mummy3, I'm off work as it's remembrance day, but was working overnight so am a bit tired today, plus it's cold out so I don't feel too motivated to do too much. We have quite a bit of snow and DS keeps asking if there is enough to get the toboggans out.....but I'm not sure I have the energy for that today. 

V day for me tomorrow which feels quite surreal! 

Does anyone else have milestone which they are counting down to? For me the next ones are
24 weeks viability
Start of third tri
Fetal echo appt on dec 1st
30 weeks
New year- 2015!
34 weeks- get past the time our daughter died
37 weeks term
38-39 weeks - delivery

Seems to make it more manageable somehow! Small steps!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I have a rotten cold :( having a cold REALLY sucks when you're pregnant and can't take anything other than paracetamol.


----------



## frenchie35

The stretch marks in the middle of my belly (that only appeared in the last 2 weeks of last pregnancy) are now grayish/pink. I haven't been keeping track to see if I'm getting more. My stretch marks on my thighs from adolescence are very white. My belly button has popped - not sticking out, but you can definitely see the bottom. That didn't happen until the end last time, but it's been there, done that.

My milestone that I'm looking forward to is December 18th when my parents are coming to stay for a couple weeks. I could definitely use the break from having someone else chase after DD.

How is potty training going, Nelly?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

DrMum said:


> Good luck for your OB appt ladybrown will you let me know how your fetal echo goes please and how long it takes etc? Mine is in a couple of weeks and I'm not sure how long to arrange my friend to care for our 4 year old etc.
> 
> So today mummy3, I'm off work as it's remembrance day, but was working overnight so am a bit tired today, plus it's cold out so I don't feel too motivated to do too much. We have quite a bit of snow and DS keeps asking if there is enough to get the toboggans out.....but I'm not sure I have the energy for that today.
> 
> V day for me tomorrow which feels quite surreal!
> 
> Does anyone else have milestone which they are counting down to? For me the next ones are
> 24 weeks viability
> Start of third tri
> Fetal echo appt on dec 1st
> 30 weeks
> New year- 2015!
> 34 weeks- get past the time our daughter died
> 37 weeks term
> 38-39 weeks - delivery
> 
> Seems to make it more manageable somehow! Small steps!

Getting a big bump (if it happens lol)
24 week viability
4D live HD scan - 23rd november
3rd trimenster
delivery


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

CoffeePuffin said:


> I have a rotten cold :( having a cold REALLY sucks when you're pregnant and can't take anything other than paracetamol.

Do you have a boots there? the boots home brand lemsip which only have paracetamol in helped me alot.


----------



## NellyLou

Ah potty training! It has been pretty much non-existent until this past weekend when she decided to use the potty all day Sunday and most of Saturday! I am hoping that it is a turning point. It's hard when she's at daycare though. The daycare provider doesn't have time to wait with her for 20+ minutes while she tries to go. She will sit on the potty there, but hasn't actually gone yet. I am hoping that I will be able to just take the diapers away while I'm on vacation at Christmas and be done with it. How's it going for you, Frenchie?


----------



## mummy3

MommaSquirral, I itch like mad too! I swear that's where half my marks are from! The burning feeling, I get what I would describe as being like a sunburn feeling all over my torso, usually when waking up, is that similar?

Amazon is a great idea, they've got some stuff coming up on prime already:thumbup:

15 years is an incredible service! Where are you going for your meal?

I do a mix of sposies and cloth, with my first it was the old fashioned terry nappies with a safety pin :rofl: Way cuter nowadays! I love the bumgenius especially.

Ladybrown, no its not too early for BHs, if they get painful or regular its best to check it out but 99% of the time they're normal. If you have a history of preterm labor/delivery though def get checked.

The echo last time took about 45mins to an hour, so budget about an hour:thumbup: 

Drmum, I just cant imagine snow anymore:wacko: Crazy considering its the natural state of the north of Scotland! Your son sounds so cute, good luck with the energy lol

I want to get to the 2nd dec, I'm booked for steroids then in preparation for delivery. After that, honestly I'll be happy to get to 28 weeks and ecstatic to get past 30. Very small steps!:hugs: 

Coffeepuffin:hugs: Colds suck.

Potty training seems to be moving backwards here:wacko: 

Anyone not get an outie bellybutton?


----------



## NellyLou

I didn't get an outie bellybutton last time. We will see what happens this time!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy V Day, Loozle! Mine is coming up on Thursday, I can't believe it's almost here already!

My belly button is still definitely an innie, but I have an extra layer of fat which I'm sure is helping. I don't know if it'll pop out. If I laid my hand flat over it when I sneezed last week, I could almost feel it trying to escape. It's pretty crazy.

I'm thinking about Buy Buy Baby (their prices aren't the best, but they have our stroller, and do good coupons), and a second registry will be based on what we can't find there. Probably Amazon, if I'm happy with their cloth diaper selection - that should make it easier for people who aren't local. I know there's also a small local shop that's supposed to be good for cloth diapering, but I don't know what their website is like, and I doubt anybody wants to actually go down there just for a diaper.

I wonder if I have enough fabric for a blanket and a crib skirt. A green minky backing might be nice...

We're second guessing our crib choice now, too. We haven't seen it in person yet, but I was reading reviews that say it's nice, well built, but very soft wood. I don't intend to use it beyond toddler bed stage, so it doesn't have to stay pristine, but I'd like it to last through two kids without looking too horrible, and I'm sure it'll get scratched up and chewed on. 

I'd better get ready to go register. After battling the increasingly stubborn and cranky coffee machine this morning, I was about to take my first sip when the dog decided to jump over me, and of course jumped right into the mug. Coffee all over the living room, coffee all over the dog, and the half a mug left was full of dog hair. I told DH our first stop is going to be Starbucks. I just don't have it in me to go make another cup right now.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

For milestones I have:

24 weeks (viability)
3rd tri/Christmas/28 weeks (when I get released from MFM- this one brings me mixed feelings)
Year End wrap up(for work!) in mid-January
March 1st...

Then I will be a happy camper. The weekly appointments have gotten me through this far, I'm a bit worried about when I don't get them anymore... but I won't get any fewer than bi-weekly so that's something.

My belly button never popped last time and I don't think it will this time based on what it looks like right now. It didn't even flatten last time, my mum was super jealous! I guess we will see. 

I posted a bump shot on the bump thread, but here is it anyway- this morning at 21+2
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ladybrown33

Thanks Mummy3, there is no history of pre term labor this is my first ever pregnancy!!

DrMum I will let you know how it goes....

My belly butto is still an innie but it's open, I can see the bottom

Milestones,
Moving in exactly one week
Echo on Friday
Thanksgiving and Christmas this year will be with my entire family
Baby shower early Feb
Then baby should be coming


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nice bump, Loozle! I like your shirt, I've been looking for some good plaid tops, but the only one I found that looks ok is this weird fakey satin. Not exactly the casual flannel look I was going for.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, and milestones. I haven't really thought about it - I take them one at a time usually. I guess if I thought about it now, it would be:

V Day - Thursday! 
Double digits! November 26
3rd Trimester - Still not entirely sure which calendar I'm going by, but early December sometime
Extra placenta scan - shortly after start of 3rd trimester, no date yet
And then term/full term/etc!


----------



## frenchie35

Potty training has been a mixed bag: some days she'll ask to go a lot and get at least a 50% success rate. But then there are days like yesterday where it seems like she just likes sitting on the potty, so she asks to go regardless of whether she needs to. Also the strain on my back of putting her on and taking her off the potty has cut into my enthusiasm to encourage her. Another reason I'm looking forward to my parents' visit!


----------



## NellyLou

Nice shirt, LilFooshFoosh! I am wearing the exact same one today :)

Yeah, the getting up and down off the floor is hard now, Frenchie!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

NellyLou said:


> Nice shirt, LilFooshFoosh! I am wearing the exact same one today :)


Super comfy, right!?!

MrsK- it's from Walmart!! I was surprised when I saw it and it is so comfy... I saw one at Thyme that was similar, but the colours weren't as nice, and it was $40, I got mine for $16. :thumbup:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We had our home daycare lady on board when we were potty training and luckily DS was the only kid she was watching at the time as she was pregnant. I just let DS run around at home without his diaper on, we have hardwood floors so when he had an accident it wasn't too bad to clean up but, thankfully, he figured it out pretty quick. We also made sure he had a potty in the living room close by where he plays so he didn't have to make it as far as the bathroom. Sometimes he would dribble a little and then run over so most of it got in the potty. Once he got the hang of the timing we started moving the potty further from his play area and closer to the actual bathroom. When it was partway up the stairs (at the first landing) we decided he could make it all the way to the toilet and just packed it away.

We also got the Elmo's Potty Time dvd which he (still) loves and his potty would clap and sing when he peed in it, so would Mumma & Daddy. I think the biggest thing though was that he just decided he was ready one day and didn't really have accidents after that. :hugs: They will figure it out eventually.


----------



## NellyLou

LilFooshFoosh said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> Nice shirt, LilFooshFoosh! I am wearing the exact same one today :)
> 
> 
> Super comfy, right!?!
> 
> MrsK- it's from Walmart!! I was surprised when I saw it and it is so comfy... I saw one at Thyme that was similar, but the colours weren't as nice, and it was $40, I got mine for $16. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh mine is from thyme from last pregnancy. It looks the exact same!!! Our walmart has basically nothing in the maternity section/rack. :)


----------



## DrMum

Potty trainers have you got the Elmo potty training app? I seem to remember it's free and they get to award themselves the badges when they go, wipe, flush, wash hands etc.

My only critique... You have to be prepared to have your phone or iPad in the washroom so make sure it's in a wipe able cover haha! 

It was awesome though. DS got the hang of it in no time thanks to the Elmo app!


----------



## missfrick

Nelly: while our WalMart maternity section sucks, we DO have this shirt (lol, I own it :D)

Milestones:
V-Day Friday
Dec 4: my 30th birthday
New Years
Possible small getaway in January
March 6(ish): BABY!

My belly button is still an innie, but I dunno what it's going to do, it's quite shallow.

I have started doing squats daily (I aim for 100, the highest I have reached is 60) and an equal amount of pelvic tilts. I am now adding hand weights to get my arms toned as well. It's not much (I could be doing my DVDs) but I keep telling myself something is better than nothing. I will start doing 6th month workouts which may be a little easier (the ones I am doing for 5th month are incredibly leg-intensive and hurt my hips). I'm trying to make peace with my weight gain. Squiggles has been moving a lot more the past 24-hours, which is making me forget I've gained as much as some gain their entire pregnancy lol! I'm at about 22lbs up already, goal is to not go over 40.


----------



## missfrick

Nelly: were you able to get a flu shot at your work clinic? I went to Shoppers to get mine, and the pharmacist said since I'm preggo I have to go to an actual doctor's office. I'm hoping a walk-in can do it, because my GP is really far from my house (it's only 1 bus, but the route gives me anxiety).


----------



## NellyLou

Reaally!? Maybe it's just the walmart I go to haha. They only have tank tops, tshirts and leggings.

I am getting the flu shot at work tomorrow! Is your dh getting it there too? I have only ever gone to the flu shot clinic at work. So convenient!


----------



## missfrick

NellyLou said:


> Reaally!? Maybe it's just the walmart I go to haha. They only have tank tops, tshirts and leggings.
> 
> I am getting the flu shot at work tomorrow! Is your dh getting it there too? I have only ever gone to the flu shot clinic at work. So convenient!

DH said he didn't sign up, so we're going to go to a clinic tomorrow when he gets home so I can get mine too. I hope they let you have yours - do they have an actual medical person (doc or nurse) doing it? I was surprised the pharmacist wouldn't do mine. Hopefully you don't have the same issue.


----------



## missfrick

Anyone drinking tea with raspberry leaf in it? I know it isn't recommended for first trimester, but I figure at 23+4 it's ok? I'm having a cup from David's Tea that came in a pregnant mother's pack, I hope it's ok.


----------



## IluvRedskins

:)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have an occasional cup of Yogi Mother to Be tea, and it has raspberry leaf. No problems here.


----------



## mommasquirrel

DH and I had dinner at Applebees. I went into a food coma after I got home and slept for 3 hours. Nothing like amazingly awesome food and lava cake. 
The milestones im llooking forward to are:
V day~about 10 days from now
Third trimester
My birthday- Dec 9
Xmas and New Years
Valentine's day
And last but not least..little ones birth day.


----------



## mommasquirrel

This is a note to the momma's on here that are planning on Cloth Diapering. I've done tons of research and I have friends/family who have CD in the past. 

Gerber cloth diapers are awful. If you bought them, return them. You can always buy gently used prefolds online. They have been washed multiple times and are proven by use. Or if you're like me and just need to have new ones go for ones with great reviews. Never get the 2 ply for your newborn..your diaper will leak. Be sure to wash the diaper as directed from whichever company you get them from. I had to wash mine several times. also, you have to use specific types of soap to avoid buildup and never use dryer sheets as it can prevent the diaper from being absorbent. 

Be prepared to go through 8-12 diapers a day with your newborn. You will be washing diapers every other day so they don't get too gross. Oh yea, there are tons of resources online about CD and pros/cons to doing it.

Any momma's have CD experience from previous pregnancies? Did I miss anything?

In my stockpile for newborn I have 30 prefolds and so far 8 diaper covers. I'm going to make about 12 more just to be safe. Also making 36 reusable flannel wipes. Am I going overboard? i plan to do laundry every other day.


----------



## chimama

Mommasquirrel - I agree with you on the Gerber diapers. However, you don't have to wash every other day, you can wash every 3 days depending on how much diapers you have. You also don't have to use special detergents. I bought the GMD cotton diapers (prefolds and workhorse) and a lot of people who use them wash with regular detergent that you already plan to use for baby and make sure they sun-dry once in a while or use a little amount of bleach in the washer once in a while (this depends on the diaper material). Doing a cold or warm pre-wash in the washer before a hot wash (on laundry day) could also help to minimize ammonia build-up. An extra rinse cycle is always helpful.

A good number of people recommend a starting stash of 24 so you should have a good amount to start with.

Also I have the diaper spray (attached to toilet) to spray away the poop into the toilet till baby starts eating solids, that way diaper doesn't stink in diaper pail till wash day. If baby is EBF, you don't even have to rinse out the poop since it is water-soluble. I'll use flushable liners once baby's poop becomes more solid which would make it even much easier till wash day. However, you don't have to use either of these accessories if you don't want to.


----------



## NellyLou

MissFrick, it's a nurse who does our flu shots, and I had it done at work the last time I was pregnant, so they better do it today lol!

I cloth diapered my first, but I didn't start until she was about three months old. She was just too tiny to fit into the one size diapers I had and I didn't want to spend extra on newborn size cloth diapers. Plus I just wasn't adjusted to everything to have time to do that much laundry lol. We bought a bunch of different kinds before she was born, but because she was so skinny, she only fit in one brand - Charlie Bananas! I love them, and will use them again.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I had more bleeding yesterday. Went & saw my doc, they did a scan & I have a tear in the placenta, along with it being circumvallate. I now have to be monitored every week. AND I'm on bed rest. I'm very active & get bored easily, so I feel like bed rest is going to drive me crazy :(


On the plus side of being monitored every week, I'm going to end up having tons of pictures of baby girl!

https://i58.tinypic.com/2yocnr9.png

She had her hands in her mouth during the entire scan <3 My doc said SHE looked great! The placenta is the problem :(


----------



## NellyLou

Oh my, Snowbunnie, I hope you're ok! Do placentas usually heal themselves? I've actually never heard of this. Glad to hear your little girl is ok. Adorable!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's shitty about bed rest snowbunnie, I'm the same and would go nuts. Can you work from home? I'm glad baby is ok and that they will be monitoring you closely. :hugs:


----------



## chimama

sn0wbunnie - That sucks! Glad they are monitoring you and baby closely.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

sn0wbunnie - Hope you're feeling okay. It's good that they'll be monitoring you weekly. I heard placental tears can heal and apparently taking vitamin E can help? Not sure how much truth in that though.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hope your ok sn0wbunnie. I can't imagine bed rest being any fun either *hugs*


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, how scary, Sn0wbunnie! Take it easy, and I hope your placenta heals up quickly.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I have a weird random question, if you was carrying baby in your back would u still feel kicks on your stomach?


----------



## mommasquirrel

Snowbunnie: how terrifying. I hated bed rest too. I was stuck until 12 weeks then wasplaced on light duty. I was a busy body so I can relate. Catch up on naps and remember to relax. I will keep you and baby in my prayers.

Mummysmurf: it depends. If baby is facing your back or facing your belly. My little one loves to lay against my spine but I can definitely feel the kicks to my belly and groin area.


----------



## NellyLou

Do you mean carrying the baby closer to your back rather than out more? Or baby facing your back and therefore kicking towards your insides rather than outwards? My opinion (and this is not scientific - just comparing my two pregnancies) is that when the baby is kicking towards your insides, it's harder to feel things. I feel like our bodies might have a built in sensory thing to stop us from feeling everything in there or else we'd be on sensory overload especially when we're pregnant! My daughter was facing out for my whole pregnancy last time and I felt every little thing. This time I have an anterior placenta and i'm just starting to feel stronger movements.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I was just trying to work it out really mum keeps sayin I must be carrying closer to back as not showing much but what gets me was with my first I never felt movements or kicks or anything all the way through and had back Labour now with this pregnancy he never stops kicking I feel it all he's trying to win a kicking contest lol n that's even with the anterior placenta :p


----------



## Teilana

How does one convince DH to do birth pictures? I don't really know why I want to have them done so much, but I do. DH doesn't I think partly due to cost (since we are planning maternity/newborn as well) but his excuse so far anytine I've brought it up is that I don't like pictures at the best of times and yet I want all my bits on display in pictures that I'm never going to show anyone. To a point he is correct, there are select pictures that I wouldn't show anyone, like crowning pics or full on frontal labour shots, but there are many others that I would share. 

We could have a friend or family member there to do it for free but I don't really want anyone we know to be there. I want it to be us and the midwives. I feel that if person x was there person a,b&c would be offended and I don't want to deal with that on top of everything else I'll be going through.

Hope that all makes sense cause I seem to be having an emotional day today...


----------



## NellyLou

If you check out Photography birth photos on pinterest, there are tonnes that are very tastefully done, and really sweet. I would only ask a photographer with a lot of experience taking these pics to do it, not a random family or friend. They know what they are doing and will make sure there are no "awkward' shots haha. I don't know if I would have birth photos done, but I do regret that we don't even have any photos from the hospital of all three of us together.


----------



## Teilana

I have a photographer picked out and have done my research and what not. It's just trying to get DH on board with doing them that I am having an issue with.


----------



## NellyLou

Tell him it can be your push present!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I understand wanting to convince him, but it's really up to you. Have you shown him some examples of photos? I have a friend who's a birth photographer, and seeing the results is definitely convincing.

We got mostly registered. I tweaked things all night, and had a chat with my SIL just now to see what she would change. She gave me some very good advice, I think! I have a bunch of mom friends who I could ask, but I know she and I have similar plans in terms of cloth diapering and other hippie stuff ;) 

I did have a crazy lady moment. We had a stroller picked out, and I liked the bright red. DH liked the darker red when we were registering, so I decided to be nice and zap the darker red for him. So I'm in bed, at 1am, can't sleep (not unusual for me), and I can't stop thinking about this stupid stroller. I couldn't stand the idea of registering for the dark red. I had to actually get out of bed to fix it. I deleted the ugly red, pulled up the pretty red, and realized I'd accidentally zapped the pretty red in the first place. Of all the stupid, crazy ways for the hormones to mess with me! Nobody even knows about the registry, nobody will be stroller shopping for us at 3am! DH thinks I'm insane now...


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Snowbunnie - rest up and hopefully your body will heal. I was on restricted duties the beginning of my last pregnancy but I can't imagine what total bed-rest would be like. At least you can catch up on all your TV shows!

Thought I would jump in on the countdown to baby milestone list.
V Day - 19th Nov (24w)
99 days to go - 23rd Nov (24w4d)
Dec 3rd Hubbies Birthday - (26w)
Christmas day - (29w1d)
NYE (traveling back home) &#8211; (30w)
3D scan if bubs is not engaged &#8211; Jan 3rd (30w3d)
Annul family beach holiday - 24th Jan (33w3d &#8211; 34w3d)
Growth scan - (35w)
C-Section!! - 3rd March!! (38w6d)
Our first night at home... fingers crossed March 6th (3 days old)


----------



## mummy3

Snowbunnie:hugs: Bedrest truly sucks, I'm sorry you have to be on it:hugs: Is it a chronic abruption you have? I had one last pregnancy, started as a subchorionic and after 20 weeks was referred to as the chronic abruption, it was lifting the edge of the placenta giving bleeding. Bed rest helped alot:hugs: I'm stuck on strict rest too, I guess you get used to it in a way, make sure you have plenty of support, lots to read, Netflix, mini fridge!! I'm currently reading a book called 'bedrest' by Sarah Bilston, very apt! How strict is your rest? I can do bathroom, shower and that's about it, no lifting over 10lbs and only go out if absolutely needed and use the wheelchair. The weekly appointments are hard work but very reassuring:hugs: 

I'll catch up in the morning, soooooo tired today:sleep:


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's midnight! I'm a viable cantaloupe!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Teilana: I was considering hiring someone or else DH and nurses will be askes to take pictures. Just make sure you meet the person first and look at their portfolio. Labor can go on all day and having to pay someone hourly or daily can be quite expensive.

MrsK. Congrats on Vday. Also dont worry about crazy lady moments. I have been having them since the first trimester and on. DH is so forgiving. Hoping my hormones go will go back to normal after baby arrives.
So I am officially dealing with insomnia. Hoping I can get some sleep tonight...
Our washer n dryer are getting delivered in about 8 hours from now. :/


----------



## NellyLou

Happy Viable Cantaloupe Day, MrsK!!!


----------



## mummy3

Happy cantaloupe day!!!:happydance:

Insomnia is torture!:hugs:

Anyone have any new cravings? Need food ideas:haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

mummy3 said:


> Anyone have any new cravings? Need food ideas:haha:

None that I should be eating ;) Last night was a ridiculously unhealthy cheesy potato soup, and I've been thinking a lot about deep dish pizza. DH did bring home some very tasty looking grapes last night, I'm looking forward to getting into those.

How's everyone feeling? Everyone on bed rest hanging in there?

I'm off to go to some big Carters sale with my mom. She'll probably make me crazy, but I couldn't pass up baby shopping...


----------



## ladybrown33

Happy V day Mrs k!!!

Lucky you I wish I could have washer and dryer in my apartment but since I'm a renter it's to the laundrymat I go.

I had yet another scan today and baby boy weighs 1lb 4oz, he's the most awesome baby in the world!! (I'm sure all the Moms feel that way about their baby)


----------



## missfrick

Happy V Day MrsK!

Last night I had real heartburn for the first time in my entire life... burning bubbles and lumps in my chest, sort of even felt cold (probably because I ate two popsicles around 1230am lol). I hope this was a fluke, because man did it hurt!

Nelly, our V Day is tomorrow, I am so excited! STILL hasn't totally sunk in that I'm having a baby, though I must say Squiggs is moving around a LOT!


----------



## NellyLou

I know! Tomorrow is crazy! It's going by so fast!!! Our little man is starting to squirm quite a bit too.

I've also been getting more heartburn. I try to make sure I drink milk after I eat something because that seems to calm it down. I've only had one you mention twice in my life.... Thought I was dying!


----------



## mummy3

Carters are the best, last so long and fit really well. Pretty much our entire kids wardrobes are carters. They do awesome sales:thumbup: 

Is deep dish pizza different to regular pizza? Cheesy soup is yummy!!

Ladybrown, that's great growth, time is going so fast! 

Heartburn isn't fun, tums, ranitidine etc can help, I hope it doesn't linger:hugs:

I'm getting a lot of cramping and pressure again, thinking I might need to go get checked. I wish V day would hurry up for me :(


----------



## Bookity

Wish pregnancy wasn't such a rough ride for you mummy3. Hope all is well and v day gets here before you know it!


----------



## missfrick

I've been doing really good at making dinners instead of eating out lately.... except tonight I made a cheesy mushroom soup bake... it was healthy and delicious, but I am going or my GD test tomorrow and I keep reading to lay-off carbs before the test. I hope I didn't just shoot myself in the foot.

Also, I applied for a job to work from home today, just phone/online customer service. I have a longtime friend who works for the company and I think I will get the job, but it's making me pretty anxious. Also, am I being stupid applying for a job for such a short-term? I hope this isn't a stupid decision. We can really use the extra couple bucks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Take it easy, Mummy! I hope V Day hurries up for you!

Deep dish pizza is different. It's got a deep crust, and tons of cheese and toppings, with the sauce on top. And I need a slice right now ;) https://www.ginoseast.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/slider.jpg

So Carters... Turns out I'm illiterate, and her text said Carsons! I guess I had babies on the brain... My mother can be difficult to spend time with, I wouldn't have agreed to wake up early and spend all day with her for Carsons! But I was already in the car when I figured it out. Then we got to the mall, and Carsons was closed because they had a fire. Oops. We wandered around the mall while she told me all about how I should just be buying regular clothes in bigger sizes that I can wear after the baby and so on and so forth. I know that works for some women, and it's kind of okay at this point in the pregnancy, but as a fat chick, I want my clothes to highlight the pregnancy and make me look pregnant! And I sure as hell don't want them to highlight my stomach and make me look pregnant when I'm not! Not to mention, I'm hoping that I won't hold on to this baby weight so long that the maternity stuff fits forever. I'm nearly 32 years old, I think I'm qualified to pick my own clothes!!! 

She also complained that she doesn't get to see my nephew enough, and she hopes she'll see my baby more often. You know, mom, maybe if you didn't constantly bombard them with unsolicited and obnoxious advice about sensitive subjects (like how to teach him to do all the things that he's a little delayed on but clearly working towards, because he was born at 28 freaking weeks), and didn't nitpick every last damn detail in their lives, and just shut up and made cookies or something, you'd see him more often. She's in for a rude awakening if she thinks I'm going to go out of my way to encourage her to spend time with Teddy, given the way she treats us... She's also still harping on about my insufficient housekeeping because two Easters ago there were rust stains in my toilet. Yeah, that really makes me want to invite you over... I could really use a drink right now!


----------



## frenchie35

LOL @ MrsK! You know, absence really does make the heart grow fonder.

I chose to move thousands of miles away, to another country, in part due to the lack of closeness and borderline hostility with my mother. We didn't speak often, and she would sometimes send me what I call "email bombs": emails that includes one of the classic "are you sure you should be..." "can you make an effort to..." "don't think that..." giving me advice about living and working in a country that she knew (and continues to know) very little about. It's only when I got married that my parents finally visited me and saw that I had a fully-functioning life, and that I had chosen to surround myself with people that didn't think it was their job to "fix" me.

However, when I had DD, we started talking more often, and I think my mom wised up and reflected on the poor relationship that she had with her MIL and all the unsolicited, snippy advice that she received and how it made her feel. My brother also got married and my mother doesn't see eye-to-eye with her new DIL. I have decided to be a SAHM (like my mom did) and she praises me often that I'm doing a wonderful job as a mommy. I don't think much of this would have come about if I were living closer. Distance helps put things in perspective.

Don't be afraid to put your foot down as a new mama. You and DH are the only ones that decide how Teddy should be raised, and others are there to support you and add variety to your life - not step on your toes or make you question your instincts.

Oops, long post. Summary: you're the best!


----------



## lauraloo24

Hi! Just found out my bump is blue! Also can you change my DD to 27th March from the 31st, thanks.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I don't have a lot of time this morning, but wanted to check in! I have really bad heartburn and was just given the go-ahead to take ranitidine, I took one pill yesterday around 1 and didn't have any heartburn or indigestion for the rest of the day! Omg what a relief and it made me realized how anxious I had gotten just before eating, in anticipation of the heartburn. It was nice to eat stuff and not feel terrible afterwards. I was getting heartburn from everything though, including those things that are supposed to calm it (bananas, milk, oatmeal). I'm so glad I mentioned it at my appointment. With my DS I kept thinking it would go away or wasn't so bad but I had it for the last 3 months! 

MrsK & Frenchie your mums sound like DHs mom, what a treat. :nope: I'm glad your mum eased up Frenchie and heres some hope for you MrsK: DH's mum also got the hint after a while and thinks we are excellent parents. She still likes to give her input on certain things but for the most part she has improved immensely.

Mummy3 I hope things calm down for you. :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats on the boy Lauraloo! :blue:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Dear baby,

Please kindly refrain from sitting on my bladder as your making your mum ill.
P.s your loving mum 

Lol I knew I'd never get through a second pregnancy without getting constipated again. I'm just waiting to hear back from docs if will prescribe me some lactulose or something :p


----------



## missfrick

Currently doing my GD test. The drink wasn't bad but I was hoping it would be carbonated. Can't wait for this hour to be over so I can grab lunch. The sugar is slightly nauseating. Luckily not too bad. 

Happy V Day to me and you Nellylou!!!


----------



## bucherwurm

missfrick, that's good to know. I'm planning on doing mine next week.


----------



## NellyLou

Happy Vday MissFrick! Is Squiggles bouncing around like crazy in there!? Also, good luck with the job interview!!!

Congrats on the baby boy, Lauraloo!

And being constipated is not fun. I have had that issue a bit this time :S


----------



## lsd2721

Hey guys! I haven't been able to get on here the past couple of weeks but just wanted to update the front page! We're having a baby girl! Team pink!  Emma Rose is her name!

We did find out that her left kidney is swollen a bit. Doctor doesn't seem overly concerned. Suggested her first urine hasn't come through yet. Any second time mom's have any experience with this? I'm a little worried. 

I also wanted to ask if anyone knows some good online sites for baby bedding? I know what theme I want. I was hoping to do like an English tea garden type of theme. If that makes sense. Green and pink colors with roses.  I guess you could call it shabby chic?


----------



## mummy3

Good luck with the job interview missfrick, work from home is a good compromise to earn a bit extra, esp if you can work it around everything so its easier on you physically. I work from home for hubbys company, its really chilled and convenient:thumbup: Hope the GD test goes well!!

MrsK, you did good keeping your patience there! Go with the clothes that make you feel good!! You are lucky that you have a nice neat bump, you should highlight it!!:baby:

Frenchie, brilliant post!!! :hugs:

Lauraloo, congrats on blue bump:happydance:

Constipation is awful!! Have you tried drinking a lot of warm water in one go? The fibre powder you add to water? Coffee? Hopefully you get relief!!

Happy V day:happydance:

I'm going in to perinatology extra today to get the once over, hoping they'll do the fetal fibrinectin test but by perinatology I'm not 22 weeks until sunday:dohh: Have to interview a second nanny first though.


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats ISD! Adorable name :) Check etsy for bedding. But you really don't need anything other than a bed skirt and a couple of crib sheets. Bumpers, and anything else are not safe in the crib. Although a blanket/quilt is cute for décor and can be used later on. Only saying this because it's a fortune to buy a full bedding set when you can't even use it.


----------



## ladybrown33

Just got home from babies echo and he is a perfectly healthy baby boy!!!

Congrats on team Blue lauraloo!!!

Congrats on team pink lsd!!


----------



## NellyLou

Yay, Ladybrown! Fantastic news!!! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

With DS I had a contract job that ended when I was 20 weeks so I didn't bother looking for anything else, but I got called from the same company to come back for a 1 month contract for all of July. I took it for the extra money and it worked out well. When I decided to go back to work full time that same company offered me a permanent position. I still work there, but in a different role.

I think it is worthwhile, could be very beneficial for you in the long run. :)

congrats ladybrown & LSD! Sorry I don't have any experience with enlarged kidneys, but with the experience I do have with tons of doctors I'd say if your doc isn't worried it's a good sign. :hugs:

good luck Mummy3!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on the gender results, ladies! It's so exciting to find out :) And even more congratulations on the HEALTHY results!

NellyLou is right, all you really need are sheets. Even the crib skirt is just for looks. I did a google image search for "flowered crib sheets" and got a bunch of results - I bet you could follow the links to buy some of them.

I meant to comment on the job yesterday and totally forgot. I'd take it! Since it's from home, any chance you can keep doing it after the baby comes?

I'm glad I'm not the only one dealing with a crazy mother. I just don't know what to do about her. She's a constant frustration to all of us, I've only scratched the surface of it here. There's no way I'm letting her treat me that way in front of my kid once he's old enough to see what's going on. I'm taking a long break from her, I don't need to deal with this stress right now (except I have to see her during the damn holidays). But it's going to keep being a problem forever because she just doesn't get it. She's the same way to my brother and SIL, and they're doing a great job as parents, and she still manages to nag about how they give my nephew too many baths and don't give him enough time on hard surfaces to learn to crawl (sorry, does she have a camera in their house to know this?) and so on. I wish I could move thousands of miles away! Sounds like a perfect solution...


----------



## lsd2721

Nellylou, you are NOT kidding about baby bedding being expensive!!! Crazy! I have been on the fence about a bumper. I have heard exactly what you've said, but also heard that it's okay. Plus the bumpers seem to be expensive so I might just bypass all that! :)

This is almost exactly what I would like, but not so expensive. Once you add the bumper it's like $666. It's $271 for just the crib sheet and skirt. Which is WAY over what we were wanting to spend. So I am just trying to figure out how to do this without going crazy! haha
 



Attached Files:







101-roses-for-bella-crib-bedding-set.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsKChicago

$271???? That's insane! I was hesitant to commit to a crib that cost that much 

Know anyone who sews? Sheets and crib skirts ought to be easy projects, and there's often someone out there who's dying to make something for the baby.

These aren't exactly what you're looking for, but they may be the best you can do in the under $20, mass produced and widely available range:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...244.2256251.2256266.3250132&parentPage=search

https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...eet-in-pink-brown/1041944288?categoryId=32006

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...244.2256251.2256266.3250132&parentPage=family

Etsy has some that meet your needs better, but they're more expensive:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/184154...sheet&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

https://www.etsy.com/listing/190607...age=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

https://www.etsy.com/listing/203504...age=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

If you message someone who has the perfect crib sheet, there's a good chance they could do a matching crib skirt. At least you only need one of those!

Keep an eye on ebay, too. They have a lot of floral sheets for cheap, some brand new, and their selection varies from day to day.


----------



## MrsKChicago

This sheet search is distracting me from my crazy mother stressing me out.

What about these? https://www.ebay.com/itm/SWEET-JOJO...845?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed023ec7d


----------



## MrsKChicago

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...PRODUCTSEARCH||Category-_-Sale-_-NoMerchRules

Ok, I'm done now!


----------



## lsd2721

Haha, Thanks MrsK! :) Those are all so cute, but I think that pottery barn one is a GREAT find!!! :) You are magic! I'm glad I could take your mind off your crazy mom for a while. It's really hard not to get emotional and mad/angry/annoyed with people like that! It took me a while to get over the whole SIL incident I had. I am just now learning to get it roll off my back! :)


----------



## missfrick

Congrats on the ladies who found out gender - it is so exciting! If anyone is staying team yellow, you have my respect for being so patient!

I have family drama too (I think everyone does). My mom has been "helping" me by constantly telling me I only need sleepers and nothing else for Squiggs to wear, which is starting to get on my nerves. She keeps assuming I know nothing about babies even though my two best friends have kids and I was around since day 1 helping with them. Combine that with a SIL who STILL barely talks to me, a MIL who I think hates me (although I have been repeatedly told she's just a more "stoic" person), and hormones, and I can be a total wreck. Hang in there, family stuff happens... I need to learn to let stuff roll off my back.

DH still hasn't felt Squiggles move yet. I'm big, but all belly, and not too much fluff, but it seems she's still really low and most of the kicks and punches I feel, while there are way more of them, are still well in the "where my uterus was before pregnancy" area, and often she's just jabbing me in the vaj.


----------



## missfrick

Just did my first level interview, I guess I nailed it because I've been invited for a part 2. Pretty hectic since we're technically going out of town this weekend and I need to be Skype available Sunday right after lunch, but we'll have to make it work. Kind of anxious and nervous about this, but I think it's the right decision.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> Congrats on the ladies who found out gender - it is so exciting! If anyone is staying team yellow, you have my respect for being so patient!
> 
> I have family drama too (I think everyone does). My mom has been "helping" me by constantly telling me I only need sleepers and nothing else for Squiggs to wear, which is starting to get on my nerves. She keeps assuming I know nothing about babies even though my two best friends have kids and I was around since day 1 helping with them. Combine that with a SIL who STILL barely talks to me, a MIL who I think hates me (although I have been repeatedly told she's just a more "stoic" person), and hormones, and I can be a total wreck. Hang in there, family stuff happens... I need to learn to let stuff roll off my back.
> 
> DH still hasn't felt Squiggles move yet. I'm big, but all belly, and not too much fluff, but it seems she's still really low and most of the kicks and punches I feel, while there are way more of them, are still well in the "where my uterus was before pregnancy" area, and often she's just jabbing me in the vaj.

Is this ur first pregnancy? Just asking as I was reading a website other day about second pregnancys. A lot of it suprised me. It said for your second you carry lower and further away from the spine, not only that apparently u experience far more Braxton hicks.

https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/my-body/changing/second-pregnancy/

Just thought I'd share it :p


----------



## mommasquirrel

Missfrick: Congratulations on doing well for the first interview. Having a flexible at home job is a dream of mine. I'm a chemist by trade but my degree is in Engineering. I stopped working in May because we were going to move to Japan in July and everything got turned upside down. by a random chance of luck fertility treatments finally worked (we tried for over 2 years) and we got pregnant. I couldn't go back to work because of all the chemicals. Now I wish I had a job doing something but at the same time it's really nice to not have a schedule. I just miss making money. 

lsd: you can always make a bed skirt and bumper. It's super easy and cheaper than buying them online. Remember to get 2-3 crib sheets, use a waterproof crib sheet under the nice cotton ones in case baby makes a mess and wets through everything. If you're not craft on a sewing machine see if one of your friends would help out. =D

Talking about sewing projects..I'm having some fun with the sewing machine and made myself a diaper pattern to follow. So far diaper #1 looks good. It's so small. I have a fear that this baby might get my husbands bubble butt and if so, I'm in some trouble for these newly made diapers. lol

As for crazy family members I like to think everyone has that one special person in their family that they love but hate to have near them. For me it's my entire family. My mother badgered me all throughout high school and college about having a baby. She is a firm believer that girls should get pregnant by 17 and go on welfare having more babies every 2 years. It's idiocy in my family at it's greatest. When I was almost 30 and divorced, she told me I was worthless and would never have children because I was having fertility issues. I finally put my hands up and closed that door. It's been a lovely 4 years now and I feel fabulous. I found a real man and we have a baby on the way. It's what I worked towards and I' am so glad to have rid that craziness from my life. Thankfully, I don't have any crazy mother in laws. I do have a wonderful family that adopted me in Washington and an adopted mom that is supportive and thankfully non judgmental. So glad there are "normal" people in this world.

Ok enough of my lunacy and back to reality. How is everyone so far? anyone seeing movement from the outside? little one has been moving so much lately and I got to see a few kicks on the outside. Can't wait for more. Is everyone dealing with snow now? We are still in the 80's here and I am dreaming of some nice 60 degree weather.


----------



## MrsKChicago

With my placenta, I've barely got kicks on the inside! We had a little snow here, but not enough to stick. It can just take its time, as far as I'm concerned!

Ladies, my midwife told me 2 months ago to schedule my childbirth class. And I'm a slacker. Then the other midwife reminded me a month ago to schedule my childbirth class. I finally got around to it tonight, and guess what? I left it WAY too long! Who'd have thought the experts knew what they were talking about? ;) Most of the available classes that weren't one day crash courses ended in mid-March, or later. Oops! We almost ended up having to do one on Tuesday evenings, which is iffy because DH works some Tuesday evenings, but I finally found one that meets on Monday nights. It's a good thing I scheduled it when I did, too, because we start Monday. So if you're planning on a multi-week course (highly recommended by my midwives, as opposed to the one or two day courses), schedule it NOW! I'm damn lucky that the one that fits our schedule is convenient to us and we aren't driving halfway across the city to attend.


----------



## missfrick

Interesting info Smurf, but alas this is my first. For whatever reason I'm carrying low, and she's laying sideways (is that called transverse?) so I look wide. It's really beautiful actually, just wishing that at this stage DH would be able to feel her, and she's also kicking so low there's no way to see it on the outside... Maybe I'm a little fluffier than I realized too...


----------



## DrMum

Morning all, just catching up on all the posts whilst having 2 minutes at work! Congrats on the new genders, and like someone else said respect to those who are strong enough not to buckle!! I have never managed not to find out!!

So.... Crib sets. Yeah I am kind of wishing for new ones for this baba but I have perfectly good ones from DS and DD..... Really it's unnecessary, but who can resist a nursery makeover and shopping spree!! I found some very cute plaid/tartan/bears and moose ones which are so cute for a little scottish boy in Canada, so maybe just maybe I will indulge! I will prob be very last minute about it all as with this pregnancy I feel kind of superstitious like if I do anything it will be jinxed and I will be back to being the woman with the fully done nursery home from a c section with no baby to hold. Crazy logic, but it gets me through.

Missfrick how'd your GTT go? Ladybrown how was the echo? Mummy3 did you get your FFN done?

It's freakishly cold here today in the sticks, a wettish -26 with snow. Bring on those sunny cold days of proper winter!

Anyway it's 4am I'm going to try and get some sleep whilst I can and will check I again over the weekend :D

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## mummy3

Morning!

Bumpers and crib skirts are cute, cant say I've ever used them though. I can see the older kids trying to play forts under the crib skirts lol. They're all so cute though!

Congrats lsd and ladybrown:happydance:

What is fluffier?

Cant even think of snow here in San Diego:wacko: :rofl:

MrsK, glad you got your classes finalized! Probably a stupid question, but what all will they teach at them? I never have managed to go to a class.

Drmum, that's not crazy logic:hugs: One day at a time:hugs:

Didn't get ffn :( They just did the usual round of scans, checking fluid, cervix etc and put me on the contraction monitor. Contractions look weird on the ultrasound, like a big ball on the top of the screen! Cervix is stable though so home again:thumbup: Twice weekly now and they've moved steroids from the 2nd dec to the 28th nov so 13 days and counting:happydance: They're going to do ffn at the same time and talk about when its time for hospital bedrest :argh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds scary, Mummy! But a stable cervix is good news, right? Keep those legs crossed!

DrMum, I don't blame you for being superstitious! 

The classes are all different, depending on what method you use. My midwives recommended Bradley, Informed Beginnings (which I think is similar to Bradley), Hypnobirthing, and then gave me a list of other independent classes that seem to be mostly Bradley inspired. Since my office leans more natural, they focus on the natural birth classes. They teach the stages of labor, choices to be made, possible complications, natural pain relief techniques, relaxation methods, and so on, and finish up by touching on baby care, breastfeeding, and so on. I'm sure there are some that are more geared towards the typical more medicalized births, and epidurals, and so on.

It's going to be baby overload this week! We have our cloth diapering class tomorrow, then the midwives (and the gtt test) Monday morning, then the birth classes start Monday night. This is starting to feel a little more real!


----------



## DrMum

You know the only plus side to a crib skirt is you can hide all your crap under there and it still looks tidy haha!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's what I'm thinking! I can tuck an under bed storage bin with his too-big clothes under the crib if I have a skirt! His closet is being used to store our stuff til he's big enough to care, so I can't store much baby stuff in there.


----------



## missfrick

We bought our first baby things today, but oh, what a stressful rush!
Yesterday I did my GTT, got a flu shot, did some shopping, and played two games of 10-pin bowling (I feel the need to say that because for some reason in my city, 5-pin is the norm). Needless to say I was exhausted.
Wanted to wake up at 930 this morning to be on the road to Montreal for 10am, but didn't end up leaving until 11. There was a sample sale of baby clothes but only until 2pm. Well we got there at 154pm, and they said we couldn't go in. I begged and said we only needed 5 minutes, and that we came all the way from Ottawa, and luckily they let us in, but also rushed us the whole time. In the end we got 4 sleeper sets in 3m, and 2 dresses in 6m (perfect for late summer, and also for our honeymoon). The best part was that everything was only $5! I wish we had a chance to look around more, but the woman organizing the sale was like "ok, everyone to the cash, get out of here" which is weird because we all wanted to spend money. In any case we spent $30 (no tax!) and got 6 super cute things!

How's everyone doing with weight gain? I'm getting pissed at myself for being so stupid in the first trimester... but I love the way my body looks pregnant so it's a tradeoff I guess. I won't be so dumb next time though, because I think that first 10lbs did me in. I'm up 23lbs as of this morning, which is a hard pill to swallow. My goal was to stay under 40, hopefully I can do it. The only consolation as of right now is I haven't found one new stretch mark (and the ones I have from puberty are all white). Though I must say, I think because I'm short I just carry big and in front. I'm all belly and bum!

Mummy I'm glad you're almost getting your steroid shots, she's going to be so strong and good, and then you just cross you legs for as long as possible!


----------



## mummy3

Drmum, that was my exact thought :rofl: An extra closet to hide crap lol

Yeah legs crossed. I've had pprom with a long closed cervix though:wacko: 

MrsK, I've heard of the Bradley method but never really looked into it, it sounds like a good programme:thumbup: My aim is an unmedicated, no epidural, natural delivery. For some reason they were by far my easiest, both pain and recovery wise. That's a lot of baby stuff to do!! Will most definitely be real by the end of that!!

Missfrick, that's crazy, you'd think they'd want as much money as possible:wacko: Yay for getting some cute stuff!!! Your weightgain sounds perfect, our bodies will gain what they want to pretty much. There's absolutely nothing to be gained from stressing about it, embrace the changes and then after little lady is here you can take your time to get back in shape. Nine months on, nine months off:thumbup: I've gained huge amounts in prior pregnancies, its always come off, some pregnancies slower than others but did get there and you will too:hugs:


----------



## ladybrown33

DrMum echo went great baby is fine. The whole thing took about 30 minutes since baby was cooperative.

With the weight gain I've actually lost five pounds just due to following the diabetic diet so I've been instructed to increase my daily calories just a little. So with weight loss I have gained about 10lbs so far


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Last time they weighed me, which was 2 weeks ago, I was up almost 12 lbs. I was thinking I'm a pretty good size but then today after church we had a brief conversation with the priest:

him: so, when's the big day?
me: March
him: :shock: March?!?! Wow, well it must be a boy
me: I'm 5 months, more than half way and it's a girl...
him: well, good luck! *walks away awkwardly*

The look on his face was priceless, he must have thought I was ready to pop any day. DH thought it was hilarious too and we spent the drive home joking about it. Even funnier because it was a priest!


----------



## DrMum

So glad to hear your echo went great ladybrown! Thanks for the feedback :hugs:

I hope this little monkey cooperates too and every things is good.

Weight gain wise I'm at 13lbs right now but am really trying to keep it down. With DS I must have been somewhere in the 40+ range which was a nightmare to try and lose. With DD I was below my pre pregnancy weight within about 3 weeks.

Today I blitzed my kitchen as it was getting out of control with all kinds of things just being parked on the work tops. Phew! Turned into quite the job! Time to have a cup of tea and relax!


----------



## mummy3

Ladybrown, that's brilliant news:hugs:

All the weight gains seem in the right range:thumbup: This time I'm down 8 but up 10 from the thyroid weightloss, its stabilized so the gaining is going to get fast:haha:

Lilfoosh :rofl: Cant win huh?! People can be so odd with comments about bumpsize, I've had so tiny cant tell you're pregnant, to is it twins :rofl: Just nod and agree!

Drmum, def time to sit and have that cuppy now, try and take it easy!:hugs:

Is anyone having trouble resisting cravings? Or having really bad cravings? I seriously cant stop eating crap!!! There's a little Scottish bakery close to my house and I swear I'm there at least 5x a week!! Their almond croissants *drool*


----------



## missfrick

mummy3 said:


> Is anyone having trouble resisting cravings? Or having really bad cravings? I seriously cant stop eating crap!!! There's a little Scottish bakery close to my house and I swear I'm there at least 5x a week!! Their almond croissants *drool*

Wow I wish I could eat pastries daily and stay small... I'm literally laughing so hard that I've gained so much more than everyone... darn first trimester, I swear it set me up for failure! On the plus size, I love the way my body looks, it's just the darn scale pissing me off.

Craving-wise I am craving baked potatoes from Wendy's (just plain with margarine). I probably eat 2-3 a week (not too bad). But it's not a killer I-need-it-now craving. I haven't had any of those.


----------



## DrMum

Don't sweat it too much missfrick, certainly for me I'm sure I still have those 10 first tri lbs from my first that I never lost so I didn't need to gain them 2nd or 3rd time round!

And I found it true that irrespective of weight, my body was a different shape after kids. I like it better than I did before :D ...but that's not to say if someone offered me to get everything lifted by 6 inches I would turn it down though...... :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't know exactly what I've gained because it fluctuates and I haven't weighed in for a week or so, but it was more than I was hoping for! At least 15lb, maybe closer to 20 - I think I've already hit my total pregnancy allowance! It's been almost all in the second trimester, too. I haven't had crazy cravings, but I have had a sweet tooth, and my diet has been carb heavy because of the meat aversions.

We really enjoyed our diaper class. DH ended up really preferring pre-folds, which surprised me because they're the more complicated ones. I've used them on my nephew and have no complaints with them, so I think that's what we'll mostly do, but I'll get a few "easy" diapers like pockets and all in ones for those lazy days and babysitters. I'm just figuring out now what brands I want to try to start.

Tomorrow morning is my gestational diabetes test (eek!), and then tomorrow evening is our first birth class. I think there may need to be an afternoon nap in between.

How's everyone feeling? I wouldn't go so far as to call it nausea, but my stomach feels a little unsettled after eating lately. It's worse with bigger meals, so I'm guessing it's just a matter of my stomach capacity changing, and everything feeling a bit off when my stomach is being squished, but I was wondering if anyone else had that. It's strange, after having no sickness in the first trimester.


----------



## mummy3

Missfrick, enjoy the pastries!!! Unless you have a medical reason to not hae them then enjoy any cravings, pregnancy is such a short period of time in the scale of it. Oh pun not intended there:baby: 

Baked potato is too healthy for a craving:haha:

Where to sign up for the uplifting??? 

Good luck for the GTT mrsK, I hope you manage to complete the test without throwing up:hugs:

I have all 5 kids home tomorrow:wacko:


----------



## MrsKChicago

All five while on bedrest? Yikes! I hope you have some help. Are any of them old enough to help with the younger ones?


----------



## mommasquirrel

*****Apologies but its going to be a long winded reply****:blush:
We signed for a childbirth class in mid January on a Saturday and we also scheduled to take a walk through of the maternity ward and delivery area at the hospital near us around the same time.:happydance:

MrsK: The cloth diapering class sounds interesting. All I've done is researched online and youtube videos. I also praticed on a few teddy bears here at the house. I showed DH and he got it right away. Hoping it's just as easy with baby though I know it will be a challenge when they get older and move more. The pocket diapers can be pricey. I ordered mine from martofbaby. it's fairly inexpensive and well worth the wait for shipping. I bought tons from them. But I figured I would still do prefolds in the begining since most of those diapers can be bulky until baby gets up to 10+ pounds. 

All the ladies having boys: have you thought about using peepee teepee's? I've heard good things about them. I'm going to make some in case this little one ends up being a boy. If not, it will go into the hope chest for the next baby.

As for weight gain, the doctor wanted me to aim for a max of 15 but I know I will surpass that. Just stepped on the scale and cringed but at the same time I'm not going to try and diet. I figure once baby arrives and I breast feed, I'll lose all the excess within a year or so. 

LilFoosh: I shared your story with DH. We both had a good chuckle. 

So here's something I stumbled upon the other day. It was a young pregnant woman asking about hair etiquette for childbirth preparation. At first glance I thought it was about putting hair in a ponytail, etc. Yet I still read on... There was some hilarious stories from women and some valid points about keeping up with some grooming in case of having labial tears, etc. These are some of the funniest stories that I just have to share.
A woman who was 38 weeks pregnant decided to order a hair trimmer. Her DH walked in on her trying to trim herself so he decided to help. He found stencils in the box and went to work. She went into labor a few days later. The midwife checked in on her and asked about certain initials, because her DH shaved his into his wives landscaping. :haha:
The other story was about a woman who was 39 weeks pregnant and thought last minute about giving herself a trim. She begged her OH to help but he refused so she got some scissors and went to work. Well she couldn't see and tried her best. When she went into labor and baby was crowning, the midwife exclaims the baby has a lot of hair. The woman's OH said, are you sure it's not the moms? After baby was born the woman's bump was smaller and she could now see her own handiwork. She looked at the midwife, then said wow, I look pretty scraggly down there. The midwife laughed. :haha:

So after reading these stories I really thought about it and what I plan to do. I don't plan on waxing or going hairless beforehand but I do plan on trimming in case I tear. I'd hate for them to try to shave after in order to place stitches. :wacko: 

Also a word of advice from a midwife: when you go into labor you leave your dignity at the door and pick it up on your way home. Having a baby will change you and your level of comfort with being exposed.


----------



## frenchie35

I agree with mommasquirrel about keeping up with trimming 'down there'. However it does get quite difficult once your belly obscures your view, so you may need a handheld mirror or a buddy to help. I had a episiotomy and a tear, and I didn't hear anything while they were stitching me back up about there being too much hair (I was too distracted with DD in my arms to care!). I think I did a buzz trim about a month before my delivery.

What are peepee teepees made from? Just paper? I have been fearing the spray factor since this will be our first boy.

Also, mommasquirrel, do you mean 15 lbs or 15 kg? I think I've already gained about 7 kg/ 15.4 lbs. I had an overall gain of 16 kg last time and lost all of it within 2 months after delivery. Thanks, breastfeeding!


----------



## NellyLou

Ah, I never get on here much on the weekends and now I'm so far behind!

Mommasquirrel, your post about the hair etiquette is hillairious!!! I stopped worrying about that last time when I couldn't see down there anymore hahaha. I don't really remember if I tried to trim before delivery, but I don't think I did. I really didn't care lol... left the dignity at the door! I had a third degree tear and they didn't mention anything about shaving or anything, but honestly, I have no idea if they did have to shave me. I just know the stitches took foreeeeeever!

I think they said I have gained 15lbs so far at my appointment on Thursday. Following pretty much the same gain as last time.

Peepee teepees are made from material. Everyone says they suck and fly off and to just use a facecloth or a diaper to cover the parts lol. 

MissFrick, what is the deal with the 5 pin bowling!? I have never been bowling here, and had no idea we had stupid weird bowling alleys. It's funny because we were just talking about how fun it would be to go bowling yesterday!

MrsK, the birthing classes aren't really that necessary in my opinion. If you are one to read up on everything anyway, you won't learn anything new. I didn't learn anything useful at the one I took. Seriously, those classes are mostly about the delivery anyway, which doesn't last that long. Classes on how to take care of a newborn and what to expect would be much better. They only spent about an hour on that in the class I took.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I didn't shave either with my first and never heard anyone saying to do it, however this time it's either my imagination or I'm getting a lot of hair down there lol iTried shaving other day and even thou I dnt have a big bump it was hard mainly I think becUse I'm carrying low so it was hard shaving without being able to see and no one to help haha. 

Is it Sunday yet? Can't wait for my last scan after that il have to tell myself it's not good for baby to keep having them lol and it's so hard to resist wen all I see on Facebook are offers for them haha. I was originally hopin this scan would be about 30weeks but had to fetch it forward so il be 24week to the day wen I have the scan :D lookin forward to fetching vids and pics home :D


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Trimming stories are too funny! I can't recall what I did 'down there' either but I do remember that DH had to help because I couldn't see and I could really reach every where by the end either. DH already had to help me this time as I have sciatica and can't lean at the right angle without jerking upright in pain (not something I'm will to risk with a razor on my vag!). 

It is true that you really don't care who sees what when you are in labour though. I was ready to show anyone who came in the room assuming that they were coming to help me and almost ended up showing the guy who came to ask if I could have something for lunch! :haha: 

Don't worry about weight gain, you won't know how much you are really looking at having to try to lose until your baby is born... it isn't just the 1 lbs of baby we are currently carrying, all the other stuff adds up too (amniotic fluid, increased blood, increase water retention, placenta, etc)! 

We didn't use peepee teepees, just opened the diaper to let the cool air on his bits and then folded the diaper loosely back over it while we grab wipes and a fresh diaper. I never got peed on, DH got peed on twice and pooped on once!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My midwives require a class, so I'm hoping it will be useful. It does cover baby care, but I don't know how much.

I thought about peepee teepees, but I've never needed them for my nephew, and I'm hoping if I do need anything, I can manage with diapers or wipes. Since we're using all cloth, it's not going to kill me to use an extra wipe every change. 

Just finished my glucose stuff. It was not delicious, but not quite as bad as I was worried about...


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi ladies, just checking in quickly.

Hope you are all well. Are ladies still on bed rest? I hope it is helping and not driving you too nuts!

Congrats on all the good news from echos to gender reveals :). I enjoy the team yellow comments aha- I think with everyday I feel happier not knowing- i think i've lost my first child girl preference. I'm loving my weight being up (7lbs) and my bump has truly popped out now.

Had my flu jab Saturday and my arm is starting to feel less sore now! Also got my antenatal class and hospital tour date through for February 14th- how romantic ay! :) not sure if OH can come though, he might be on shift.

Thanks to the ladies who shared the little stories, they amused me aha.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I bought a few yards of flannel to make baby wipes and figured it would be easy to make the teepees at the same time.
Any mommas have issuea with chemical burna when using storebought wipes? I've heard only one story about a newborn getting 2nd degree burns on her bottom bc she had such sensitive skin. It bothered me enough to just make homemade ones with a wash solution that is all natural. Also figure little one might be like me and have sensitivity to perfumes. 
The one thing I have noticed about going through all these changes is that I have to laugh because if I dont, I will cry. So I often look online to find funny stories about pregnant women and their experiences. I will be sure to share more of them everyone can enjoy them with me.


----------



## NellyLou

We haven't had any issues with wipes, but I have a friend whose daughter was very allergic. The only thing their daughter could handle was a cloth with just water. I have some cloth wipes, but store boughts are definitely easier to use when out and about. Although if you're cloth diapering, you might as well use cloth wipes too :)


----------



## DrMum

Peepee teepees are a total waste of money in my opinion! They totally don't work - just fold the diaper/nappy up until you are ready to do a quick whip off and change.

Just to follow on the hair-down-there trimming stories... After having dd I think perhaps the drugs made me a bit out there as I apologized to anyone who would listen about my bikini line.... Even the phlebotomist who came to do my bloods the morning after my c section who wasn't even going to look down below :haha: this time I plan to keep trimming just in case of un scheduled hospital visits! The worst bit was I had a wax booked for the following week!


----------



## MrsKChicago

With the exception of my armpits (because I'm used to shaving those blind), I'm not shaving anything I can't see! Blindness, contortion, and sharp razors just don't seem like a healthy combination. I'll save the episiotomy for if I need one at the birth ;)

The midwife went well! I didn't think the glucose test was too bad, so hopefully that's a good sign that my body doesn't freak out when subjected to lots of it. She started measuring the fundus and it's at 25cm, at 24+4, so pretty close to exactly where it should be. And she found the heartbeat with the doppler instantly. Just poked my belly a bit, and got it spot on. It was crazy, it usually take forever and lots of shifting around to find. I'm sure it was just a matter of him being bigger and it being easier to figure out his position now, but it was like magic.

She did say that at my last ultrasound, my amniotic fluid was low normal. She told me to make sure I drink a lot leading up to the 28 week scan to check my placenta position so the ultrasound will work better, but I'm going to make sure to drink more in general. I thought I was doing pretty well on hydration, but I guess I could do better. I don't like to hear that anything isn't exactly normal normal!


----------



## lsd2721

I love all the trimming stories! :) I trimmed about a month ago and started to the other day but decided I needed my husbands help! haha It's even hard for me to shave my legs! Although we're now going into winter I won't worry about it too much, but husband did mention my legs were "scratchy" the other day.

Has anyone's partner felt the baby move yet? I'm at 21 weeks (soon 22) and flutters are just starting to be an everyday thing. DH has yet to feel Emma move yet even though he tries really hard! When will he be able to feel her move?!

MrsK, Have fun at your class! I took a class every Tuesday last month and found it a bit helpful. Each night was a different topic. I found the breastfeeding and the exercise class most helpful. The other three classes were nice but since I had already read up on those topics (nutrition and labor and baby care were the topics) weren't as useful but my husband (who is a nonreader) got to ask some of his questions so it was good for us! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, LSD. I'm not sure at this point if we're actually going to have a class! Apparently the instructor emailed me yesterday (I gave them the less frequently checked email because it's easier to dictate over the phone) saying that the class may be cancelled due to low enrollment, and she hasn't updated. We have time to do her next series of classes, but I'm a little worried that if this one is cancelled, the next one could be, and then we're really screwed. And the others I found would be harder to work around DH's work schedule (plus they cost a LOT more). I hope she calls or emails soon! The only phone number I have is for the hospital where it's held...


----------



## missfrick

LSD (and everyone): DH felt the baby move for the first time today! I'm 24+3. Until yesterday I think she was transverse, and she was definitely VERY low (I was only feeling movements in my vagina region). Today all day I felt my belly looked more centered, and I mentioned to my mom that I thought maybe she had moved to head down, or flipped or something. Well this afternoon I felt movement just below my belly button, and when I lay on my back and stuck my hands in that heart shape around my belly button, I felt (and saw) a huge kick/punch. So I called to DH to come over, and he put his face on my belly, and for the first time he felt her. And she kicked him about 10 times in under 2 minutes! I cried right away, I am so excited that he finally can share this with me, and it seriously made me forget all about my fears/worries of weight gain. That moment would make gaining 100lbs worth it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, that's great! I can't wait til DH can feel little T kicking, but I think it'll be awhile yet.

My class was cancelled. I finally heard back from the instructor half an hour before it started. Not impressed. I emailed her back to ask her if there was any guarantee the Jan-Feb course would happen if enrollment was low, but I'm also sending out feelers for other classes, because we're really not thrilled with how she handled the cancellation. DH said he can shift his work schedule around if he really has to. I'm down to two really inconveniently located classes, and beyond that I'm just going to have to send out a bunch of emails. Kind of a pain in the ass. It's almost 2015, why can I not just read about your methods and schedule this stuff online??


----------



## bucherwurm

We are thinking about doing some sort of class. My county's healthy unit has some in person classes and you can also sign up for an online class. The in person sounds interesting, because we would actually have to go and maybe get to practice things on fake babies, but they haven't updated the website for 2015 dates, and all of the 2014 dates are finished. We may just do online. I mostly want it for baby care and breast feeding.
This week I am planning on doing my glucose test. Probably Thursday morning. It's something I can do in town, which is good. My fingers are crossed that the results are healthy!
I also have a 3D ultrasound booked for the end of the week. We are hoping to finally find out if we are having a boy or girl. It's not until the evening, so it may be a long day!
We are supposed to be having a guy come out to our place tomorrow afternoon to check out the baby room, as it needs some framing and drywalling. We haven't been able to find someone yet, as the person we thought would do it is busy and may not have time. This is a time sensitive matter though, and we really can't wait too much longer as we will need to paint, install the floor and put the furniture in and such. I will want to be involved and I don't want to be waddling around trying to do all of that stuff.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope the little stinker cooperates! You're so patient, I would have bought an ultrasound machine by now ;)

I think I found a good alternative class! It wasn't on the midwives' list, but their list was just recommendations, we're not required to choose one of them. It's a little more varied and discusses drug options more in depth, as opposed to being strictly natural birth hippie stuff, but there's a chance I'll change my mind and want some relief, so it'll be good to have that information, especially for DH who isn't reading all the books. And it does sound like it is very natural birth friendly and not one that pushes the drugs. It's a good time and location for us, too - no shifting work schedules around or running from work to class. It runs right up to the middle of week 36, and the midwife suggested I finish by 36 weeks, but I don't think a few days will matter.

I just need DH to take a look at the website and give his approval, and I'll sign us up.


----------



## Loozle

The hair trimming stories have made me laugh! I didn't have a problem with it when I was pregnant with the boys but I'm already having trouble this time as I'm carrying low. I won't be asking my oh for help as I don't trust him not to try to be funny with it :dohh:
We won't be taking any classes. We took them when we were expecting ds1 but 3rd time round we're veterans :haha: 
I'm trying to make even more of an effort to drink lots of water today after my scare last night with the regular Braxton hicks. It's hard though as I'm feeling very sick today and drinking water is going against everything my body is saying when I'm like this!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I got the dreaded orange juice for my glucose test in a few weeks. I don't remember what I did with my son, but my doctor told me I didn't have to fast before. He said I could eat breakfast, just as long as it wasn't too sugary. But then nothing to eat after I drink the drink. But some people have to fast? I don't get it?


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, I was told to eat normally just not anything too sugary before the test. I have to do mine sometime in the next couple weeks... putting it off...


----------



## MrsKChicago

It really does seem to vary widely by office. I didn't have to fast until after I drank the stuff, thankfully, but I was advised not to eat anything carby before the test, so I scheduled it early and had cottage cheese for breakfast. It seems questionable to make pregnant women fast if it's not necessary, doesn't it? My instructions didn't say anything about coffee, though, and then as I was drinking it I saw that the bottle said to avoid caffeine just before the test, so hopefully the coffee I had an hour earlier wasn't a problem. I suppose if it was, I'll just have to suffer through the 3 hour.

We're all signed up for the replacement class. Phew! I think the scheduling on this one is a little better for us, too, except that it'll make things a little trickier with scheduling the shower, since it's on a Sunday in January. I mentioned to a couple mom friends that this one was a little less natural birth focused and a little more balanced than the last class, but that it looked like it was still very natural birth-friendly and wouldn't just be 20 hours of "get an epidural, idiot!" and I got a lot of "well, you never know what will happen! Look at all this stuff that happened to me!" in response. Do they think I've made it this far into pregnancy without knowing that? I mean, I'm pretty sure seeing my way crunchier than us brother and SIL have my nephew at 28 weeks via not quite emergency c-section has well and truly disabused me of the notion that everything will go just as I want it to! It doesn't mean I'm not wary of ending up in a class that pushes for something I'm not planning and doesn't equip me with the tools I need to make a natural birth possible, you know? I think it's a good idea to learn about epidurals and complications and all that, I just don't want a class that assumes I'm going to take the highly medicalized route and doesn't cover different birth positions and water birth and all that stuff. Why do people assume first time moms are just totally oblivious to reality? I guess it's not as bad as mom asking me if I asked the doctor if I'm allowed to have Tums when I took some in front of her. No, mom, I just decided to randomly endanger the baby by putting a bunch of medications in my body after doing no research at all!

I have to schedule our hospital orientation and my next ultrasound today, too. It's gonna be a busy few months!


----------



## missfrick

If I'm not mistaken you only have to fast if you fail the first test and need to do the 3 hour one.

I haven't gotten a phone call from my GTT from Friday, so I think I've passed! :happydance:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I made it to V Day! so excited. Only 104 days left till my C-Section!!

Hubby has been able to feel baby from the outside on and off since 21 weeks. It is so sweet as last time I had an anterior placenta and it seemed to take forever before he could feel anything.

As far as trimming goes I am booked in to get a full Brazilian wax on Feb 26th so I am clean as a whistle for my CS on March 3rd. I did the same thing last time with my daughter. It hurts like a biatch but soo worth it. 

I wont be doing birthing classes as this is third time around for me so I already know what I am in for but I do highly recommend FTM attending.
 



Attached Files:







10805331_10154919709750691_678882829_n.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DrMum

You're looking great foxy! Congrats on your v day!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: I totally understand about how people assume I know nothing about babies since this is my first. I try my best to not get angry but sometimes I just want to smack people.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, it's frustrating. I haven't gotten it too badly in general, I think I'm just extra cranky this week. I would think that the people who know me best would know me well enough to know that I'm aware of the possible complications, though.


----------



## NellyLou

Happy V Day, Foxy! Great bump!

My hubby can finally feel the baby move on the outside too. I don't know if he's flipped, but he suddenly feels so much stronger. I'm getting pretty big kicks! 

Wondering what it's like for other second time moms. I am planning on taking my daughter out of daycare so she can be with me while I'm on mat leave. It seems that's not the norm here. A lot of moms keep their older kids in daycare while they are on maternity leave. My feeling is that this is my last baby, and will be my last maternity leave. I will never have this chance to be with my daughter again. But I'm getting a lot of flack from other moms I know who are basically saying I won't be able to handle a baby and a toddler at the same time. If they want to send their kids to daycare while they are on maternity leave, that is fine. It's just not for me.


----------



## frenchie35

Nelly, I agree, if I were in your shoes I would take advantage of that time to bond with my daughter. I have a friend who's a dentist who worked as long as she could so that she could take most of her leave after the birth of her 2nd child. She said she loved having the new baby, but it was even better to share that time with her 2 year-old instead of sending her to daycare. It really helped with the adjustment and possible jealousy.


----------



## twinkie2

Don't SAHMs handle newborns and toddlers? Why wouldn't you be able to do it short term while on mat leave? I'm sure some things would be easier, but at the same time, so many memories to be made with your daughter with the new baby if she's with you. I'd totally ignore what others are saying about keeping her in daycare while you are on maternity leave Nelly. Everyone else always thinks they know what is best for you and your kids just because that's what their own opinion is.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'll have a toddler and baby 24/7 for at least 6 months after baby is born because DD doesn't get free childcare until she's 3 (and childcare is too expensive, especially with only hubby working). It'll be tough adjusting to looking after two kids, I'm sure. But I like that DD will get to share that special time with the newborn. I want her to be as involved as possible so she doesn't feel jealous. I imagine she'd feel pushed out if a new baby arrived and we sent her off to daycare.


----------



## NellyLou

Thanks ladies! I know it will be hard, but so many moms do it, and all moms used to do it. Obviously it's possible. I just can't imagine sending my daughter away while I'm at home with her brother. Preschool for an hour a couple of times a week, sure, but not daycare. I also will work as close to my due date as possible. I want the max amount of time off to be with my kids :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't blame you for keeping her home. I also wouldn't blame you for sending her out a couple times a week to get a break, but it makes sense to me to keep her home for the most part, for bonding and financial reasons. 

So, this question has the potential to get ugly, but hopefully everyone will behave more in our little community than they do in general threads. I've been putting it off since our gender scan, but it's time to face the circumcision discussion. DH is in favor of doing it, has no complaints about being circumcised, but hasn't done much research yet. I have qualms about it - I wouldn't get my infant daughter's ears pierced, so why would I cut off a piece of my son without a very compelling reason? And it doesn't sound like a very fun introduction to the world, you know? But, DH is the one with the penis, he's let me have the final word on a lot of baby decisions, and I do feel like he's more of the authority on the subject. I think I'll let him have final say, but _only_ after we both do some serious research on pros and cons. 

Anyone else made a decision or have any thoughts? Any good resources that aren't totally inflammatory and biased? I've heard the book The Circumcision Decision is good, and I think we'll talk to the midwife about it at our next appointment, or at least find out if there's a time when the midwives usually bring it up. I am not looking forward to this, this is part of the reason I was hoping for a girl


----------



## NellyLou

We won't be circumcising, but then my DH isn't and I think a lot of hospitals around here actually don't allow it unless it's for medical reasons - atleast that was the case for my nephew. I feel the same - I won't pierce my daughter's ears until she's 5 or 6 and asks for it (she has already asked, but at 2 I don't think she understands that it will hurt lol). I think circumcision is being much less common though, besides when it's done for religious/cultural reasons. My sister was a nurse and the one time she fainted was when she attended the circumcision of a baby. I think it's a more common discussion now because there are more people choosing not to do it. Although as with ear piercing, if parents choose to do it, I'm not going to look down on them or think badly of them ... I just can't do it. The vaccinations they get are difficult enough lol!


----------



## Teilana

I have done my research and I have told DH that I am against it. I'm sorry but as a ftm I don't want to have to deal with making sure an open wound that's going to get covered in pee and poo stays clean in addition to figuring out everything else. That's kind of my main reasoning in addition to everything else about it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Any kids I have are welcome to get pierced when they're mature enough to do their own ear maintenance ;) Kids are hard enough without having to rotate their earrings and swab them with antiseptic stuff every day!

I know what you mean. Piercing and circumcision are both common enough that I can't judge someone for choosing them. And I know there can be a lot of very significant cultural and religious factors at play. But since we have neither of those factors weighing on us, it just comes down to practicality, you know? I know my mom regrets having my brother circumcised, and it was much more common 35 years ago, but my brother clearly doesn't mind because he had my nephew circumcised. 

I just don't know. I know what my decision would be if it was just up to me, but this is really one of those big issues where both parents need to be on board. And it's not like there's some way to meet halfway! Maybe the hospital will refuse and I won't have to worry about it! At least with the vaccinations, hard as that will be to watch, I'll know there's a very important benefit.


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, I think it was just super common when we were born. Hospitals pushed to have it done then and it was the norm. Now it's not considered medically necessary unless there are issues. Some hospitals here won't do it at all, and others will do it but charge a fairly hefty price. It's a difficult decision, and really should parents be the ones to decide this for their kids? (religious and cultural reasons aside)


----------



## missfrick

Yikes what a hard decision indeed! For us, it was easy, if it was a boy, because we're Jewish and we believe in it. But for those who aren't religious/their religion doesn't specifically prescribe circumcision, it can be very difficult. All I can say is this: do loads of research on BOTH the pros and cons, and then make the decision that is best for you. Without being biased, some things to consider would be: if your hubby is circ'd will your son wonder why his penis looks different, and if he asks does it matter to you/your OH?; what are the medical benefits/medical issues; are you prepared to do all of the proper cleaning/maintenance during the healing?

I want to get Squiggles' ears pierced quite early, because I feel that I don't remember when I was a baby, so anything done around that time is sort of out of their minds. However, I also think it should be her decision, and I don't want to needlessly inflict pain, so I think we'll probably wait until just before she starts school, or if she starts asking. I got mine pierced at 4 and remember it very well. But also, it's true, it's a lot of cleaning and rotating on a very small lobe, and they won't understand why their ear hurts since they can't grasp the idea of piercing at 6 months old.


----------



## NellyLou

MissFrick, that was my original idea for my dd. I was going to get her ears pierced early because mine were done early. Most of the girls in my family had their ears pierced by 3 months. But then we took her for her first vaccinations and I bawled... I knew then that I could not do it lol. Also, mine were done as a baby, and I have very small lobes, so obviously smaller then. Now my earring holes are at a weird location on my lobes :S


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

My DS is in school already and I don't mind that he won't be there with me all day, everyday. I will still have tons of time with him & the baby but will also have an opportunity to have 1 on 1 time. I also think DS would probably feel more left out if he was home all day with me and my attention was more on the baby (especially at the beginning). That being said, I'm not sure how I would feel about it if DS was in care, not school. I do plan on keeping him home with us for the summer though! I probably would keep him home but do care part-time so he had a chance to do stuff on his own. Really, it's up to you! And you can always change your mind if it isn't working exactly how you expected. 

For circumcision, we didn't. Again, it is a personal decision but we didn't feel the pros outweighed the cons and DH is not. We have friends who did it with no issue and we have friends who did with terrible results. We also know someone whose parents didn't do it and then ended up having to get it done later in life (for medical reasons) and he wished they had done it when he was a baby.... 

For our friends who had their son circumcised with terrible results- they could have avoided all the badness had the parents taken proper care of the wound.

So, my only real input on the topic is to make sure if you do decide to get it done that you follow proper care instructions.


----------



## MrsKChicago

For what it's worth, I had mine pierced when I turned 9. It wasn't fun, but I was old enough at that point to know that I was in pain for a reason, and I'd wanted pierced ears long enough to make the pain worth it. And I was old enough to know to be careful about getting my earrings caught on stuff. I doubt a little baby would remember the experience and be traumatized for life or anything, but don't be afraid that she'll have a hard time with the pain if you get her pierced later. I hate needles and sharp things, and my lobes at 9 and cartilage at 17 were both manageable.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Just got a call from the midwife, and no gestational diabetes! Woohoo! I was really worried about that one...


----------



## mommasquirrel

Before we got pregnant we talked about babies and the topic of circumcision came up. I'm on the side where if it's not medically necessary then why have it done at all. I grew up in a household where everyone wasn't and the first time I saw a man without his foreskin I thought it was accidentally cut off. It shocked me. :blush: I didn't understand why someone would mutilate themselves. Of course, time went on and I became more educated and found it that many people do it for religious/cultural reasons. Also that there was a huge push during the Vietnam war since the men were in a very wet environment they were more apt to getting infections. It became more common as these men came home and wanted their children to look the same. Hospitals started doing it routinely as well. Now we are in a time where people are more educated and find it a more and more appalling procedure for a newborn. I've read stories about mistakes and mishaps as well as issues with aftercare. Many new moms are also pressured into making the decision because everyone in the family had it done so why be different. 
The other side was from my husband. He wanted any sons to be circumcised. I being curious, asked why. His answer made me angry but then I went on to educate him and show him what could happen if something went wrong. His main issue was being made fun of while he was a child and young adult. His identical twin had it done but he was untouched. His mother did it to tell them apart. After a full year of talking to him about it he and I stopped talking about it.
Just a few months ago, after we got our positive HPT. I asked him about it. He said we wouldn't have it done because he can't stomach the thought that his decision could harm our baby. It made me happy because I don't want to alter this little perfect being inside of me. 
There are pros/cons to anything and everything but for me, I don't see a valid enough reason to inflict pain and to cut off a piece of my child after birth. I will leave that decision up to them when they become an adult.
After saying all of this, I don't judge other parents if they have it done. I just know what is right for me and my little family.
Although, if you ar having misgivings about having it done you should defin speak up to your OH. You will have plenty of people to support your decision whatever it may be.:hugs::hugs:

Also, hoping I did not offend anyone in my semi-rant.


----------



## frenchie35

It's an easy decision for us: DH isn't circumcised and I think hardly anyone is in France. I agree with missfrick that a boy looking like daddy (or even like his classmates that he could be in a locker room situation with) is a primary reason to snip or not to snip. Even though all the men in my family are circumcised (like someone said, it used to be standard practice not too long ago in the US) that isn't as important to me as how DH feels: he's the one that will be him teaching about his penis!

I am shocked to see Christians defending circumcision so adamantly, especially since I was raised and currently am a practicing protestant. The traditional Bible in no way requires or even recommends circumcision. Maybe it's more of a puritanical feeling about cleanliness. I have to admit that I am ignorant to why other cultures/religions other than Judaism circumcise their little lads.

I had my ears pierced at 14. I don't really remember feeling left out or less cool before then. I think it became a part of me becoming a young woman and going to high school. I guess I will wait and see how interested DD is in earrings before I discuss with DH when she can get it done.


----------



## MrsKChicago

OMG, she had one twin circumcised to tell them apart? That's the craziest reasoning I've ever heard! 

DH knows how I feel and is willing to research it further. It's just so strange to me that he's in favor of it. He generally feels very strongly about avoiding unnecessary medical procedures. He's completely in agreement with my views of low interference prenatal care. He's more wary of some vaccines than I am (not the big ones, but some of the more obscure ones). I had to really push and get the midwife on my side just to get him to get a flu shot this year. His career, which he's very passionate about, is working with pets in a veterinary office that relies heavily on alternative therapies (physical therapy, acupuncture, herbal medicines) etc to try to avoid unnecessary western medicine procedures. And yet, his automatic response to circumcision is to just do it? I don't understand...


----------



## NellyLou

I think a lot of it is that if the father has had it done, they feel the son should too. That's what I hear a lot. I don't think it's as much an issue now to have boys look the same as other boys in the locker room because there are more that aren't getting their sons circumcised. Also, do boys actually compare this stuff?! Why are they taking their undies off in the locker room!?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sure they have to shower after gym class sometime, or change for swim lessons, but I really doubt they're examining each others' junk! But what do I know? Even so, I think the circumcised vs intact split is almost even now. I think last I heard it was something like 55/45%. And we live in a very diverse community, so I'm sure he'll be exposed to both. And it's not like there aren't plenty of other differences between an adult male's body and a little boy's. It's just another question to add on to "why is yours so much bigger?" and "why do you and mommy look different?" and "why is there hair on your butt?"


----------



## mommasquirrel

I have a good friend who has a 4 year old. We went to a playgroup together because I was visiting. She's down in Oregon and there are a lot of all-natural families. So the boys were all playing and then a group of them had to go potty. One boy noticed that another boys peepee looked different and asked what happened. They all went to the kids mom afterwards and asked why she cut him. It was bizarre and the little boy who was different got mad and was crying. I felt awful. As a girl I never had to deal with that, thank goodness. Although y brothers thought it was the most fantastic idea ever to tell me I broke mine off when I was little because I was pulling on it too much. So for a very long time I thought I was broken. To this day, I still get mad at my brothers and I vow to never let that happen with my kids. btw, I have five brothers. My two older sisters were out of the house by the time I was 3. Seriously told everyone I was a boy until I was about 9... :dohh::dohh:


----------



## mommasquirrel

hahahaha...MrsK..I look forward to all those hilarious and weird questions children often pose. I went to sit my nephew for a week while his parents went on an anniversary trip. He was bout 5 at the time. He asked a lot of weird questions and I even caught him staring at me in the shower. Later when his parents got home he exclaimed, " mommy, daddy, Auntie Liz has huge boobs." he was holding his little hands out like he was carrying a massive pumpkin. I was so red faced I didn't know what to say. Then he said I don't have fur growing on my nether regions like mommy. I swear the next two days was like walking in the hall of shame at their house. My husbands twin--still looks very much like my husband laughed so hard and proceeded to call my husband and tell him about it. :blush::blush:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Brothers are such jerks. My brother was pretty good to me, but he still had me convinced that black squirrels were venomous and that there was a demon dog living in the backyard of the building with the creepy gangway down the block. I always walked past that house very fast! Even after I realized he was full of it...


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> "why is there hair on your butt?"

HAHAHA! I was asked this this morning when I got out of the shower!!! Sorry, haven't shaved down there in a week or so :blush: (Also, she thinks everything in that vicinity is a bum, not just the back part haha). So get ready for random unfiltered questions! She also has a serious fascination about my boobs and talks about them all the time! She says they are big, which I don't mind because no one has ever told me that in my life haha!


----------



## missfrick

Ladies, to change subject a bit, what do you all think about drinking during pregnancy? I know we talked about this early-on, but now that we're all out of the first tri and well into our second, I am curious. The past two nights, DH has had a glass of wine, and I have had a total of 3 small sips over the two nights. But I feel very guilty about it. I know in Europe many ladies drink 1-2 glasses a week with no harmful results, I'm okay right?


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're fine!

I wouldn't stress over a few sips or a small glass on occasion. I don't think I'd be comfortable drinking regularly because we don't know what the safe maximum is, but there's no evidence that a single occasional glass of wine will cause any problems. I nearly ordered a mimosa with brunch the other day, but I didn't want to make the waiter uncomfortable. I had a few sips of champagne on our cruise, though, and it was instant heartburn, so it may not be as enjoyable for some women! I gave the rest of my half glass to DH because it wasn't good enough champagne to be worth it.


----------



## Bookity

My husband is extremely pro circumcision. I'm not 100% against it, but I do have misgivings about it. His reasonings are about cleanliness and STDs and I know I've heard about studies that this risk is quite minimal. I think a big part that weighs on his mind is the ONE friend he has who is not circumsized has told him horror stories of disgustingness he has found under his foreskin. Well, I don't want to be mean, but I've got a feeling his friend probably doesn't keep up with his hygiene as well as he should so there's a reason for that. I do think I'll let him have the final say, having the penis and all. I don't see him changing his mind either. He's very stubborn.

As far as drinking goes, I see nothing wrong with a glass here or there or a few sips as you've had. I wouldn't do it (simply because I don't even like wine), but definitely wouldn't judge someone who did.


----------



## Bookity

Looking at the fruit chart... seems like a BIG leap from a grapefruit to a cantaloupe going from week 23 to 24. Isn't it?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yep! Big big leap. I guess it was a giant grapefruit and a small melon! I think they do grow a lot right around now, though. I haven't looked ahead at what comes after cantaloupe. I gotta say, the fruit size chart is getting a little less exciting and a little more terrifying as we're getting into melons!


----------



## missfrick

Well I'm in cantaloupe week and I can vouch that 24+3 and on I have been feeling LOADS of movements, so I think growth is in overdrive now.... not like, going from a poppy seed to an apple seed, but still. And we notice these growths more.


----------



## DrMum

Really interesting chats today girls!

Drinking, yeah I'm not worried about a few sips here or there, or even a small glass once in a while. It's not like you're caning martinis on a nightly basis!

And circumcision, DS isn't done because well it just wasn't the cultural norm where we lived before. I was quite surprised when we moved to canada that every man and his dog seems to have had bits chopped off their body! I think with proper hygiene and cleaning there is no reason to chop bits off unless that's either medically or religiously required. That said I clearly do not own these bits myself so cannot comment on how attached to a foreskin I would be if I had one....! It's strange in the UK we never even considered it, but here we talked about it for this boy, but the outcome is still not to snip.

And then the childcare at home whilst on mat leave. Yeah I'm also with you nelly, I plan to have DS home with me for every precious minute to let him help and bond with the new baby. When our daughter died it wasn't just us who lost a daughter, he also lost his little sister, and he needs to have time with a healthy baby to feel a part of a normal experience. I think it's really important for his coping and understanding, but even if things were different I would still have him home! You can totally do it. We are women, we are tough and strong! Gosh I've come over all feminist now....

I should stop before I launch some kind of protest march or something on your behalf!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

On the drinking topic in the UK they have Been looking at it seriously. About a week a go ish it was actually on the news about it and how there is discussions of makin it against the law to drink during pregnancy, it came with a story of a girl who sued her mum for compensation because she had the alcohol syndrome. I don't know what came of it in the end but there's only one way I could look at that and that's yes ok but then what about those whole smoke or do drugs in pregnancy which is also damaging to the fetus but also how do you prove a person is pregnant and drinking without several blood tests throughout pregnancy costing the government probably thousands? But then I also wander what about alcoholics who get pregnant what do they do because it's dangerous to suddenly stop you have to slowly slow down on it. Just saying here I don't want anyone to take offense who does smoke or drink I myself have no probs with a small intake of alcohol :p

As for ear piercing, I remember having mine done thou I don't recall what age I was. They did one ear and it hurt so much I refused letting them do the second haha but it's not something I'd consider for my kids until they are old enough to decide themself. 

Just my opinions :p


----------



## missfrick

Ugh I'm so frustrated with DH! He has a super-fast metabolism and there are always cookies and chocolate and snacks in the house. Usually I'm fine because I don't generally want any of it, except salty snacks like chips that I keep out of the house, but with this pregnancy one thing I'm kinda loving is chocolate, which I usually stay away from. So today I've eaten about 4-6 Fudge-o cookies and I asked him to bring the rest to work so I wouldn't sneak them all day tomorrow. He tells me I need to have willpower. But I know that with certain foods (including french fries) I just can't stop, and I purposely don't keep some things in the house, and even at restaurants sometimes ask him to move my plate away from me. Ugh don't men know they just need to agree with everything we say about certain things? (this being one of them!) Sorry for the rant.


----------



## MrsKChicago

He's clearly never been pregnant if he thinks "Just have willpower" is an acceptable answer! It's not like you're not letting him eat cookies, you just don't want the temptation! Totally reasonable!


----------



## mommasquirrel

My hubby was like that until I ate all his "snax" in a day. Now he takes them to work or hides them where I cant find them. My vice is anything sweet. Cookies, cakes, cereal, and last but not least chocolate.


----------



## NellyLou

Willpower!? Tell him to come to my desk tomorrow and see how willpower works when you're preggo... I have a drawer full of goodies because I have zero willpower. And yes, chocolate, especially aero bars, tastes so much better when I'm pregnant!


----------



## NellyLou

Better yet, tell him to ask my cubicle neighbour haha. He knows I eat all day!


----------



## frenchie35

Remember this and tell him that he needs to have willpower to pull himself out of bed for 3 am feedings!

There has been a big campaign over the last 5+ years in France to advocate zero alcohol consumption during pregnancy. Smoking is a different story: France is known for making accommodations for smokers. Pregnant women are encouraged to limit themselves to 3 cigarettes/day if they can't/won't quit to reduce stress. Both DH and his sister were "smoked" babies: DH was over 2 months premature, and his sister was a couple weeks early and had deformed kidneys. I also know she had several miscarriages in the 10 years that separate them. Some people just can't quit!


----------



## bucherwurm

I don't have to worry about alcohol in pregnancy, because I don't drink in general. I wouldn't be too worried about a sip here or there, or in the later parts having small glass every now and then. Obviously no alcohol is safest, but the mommy has to make the decision, and hopefully she would choose to be conservative in her choices.
As far as circumcision goes, we would not do it if baby turns out to be a boy. My husband is, and I think he just assumed it's fine because he is, but I have done a lot of research on it and shared with him what I found and I do not want it done. It would be easier for the boy to choose to have it done later if he wants, but you can't put it back very easily. I couldn't imagine putting my baby through that, any way.


As for me, we have our 3D ultrasound tomorrow! I really hope we can find out what baby is. We have plans to eat supper out after (it's at 6pm), and hopefully buy a couple of cute baby things. But, looking at worse case scenario, at least we get another glimpse of baby!
We had a guy come out to our place yesterday to look at the room we have for baby, and he seems promising. He is supposed to call with a quote, and if he works out, it could be starting is just a few weeks. I can't wait.
Our nursery chair was delivered yesterday. It was my spurge as far as baby stuff went, but it will be a great cuddling chair to read to baby as they grow up, and it can go perfectly fine with our living room furniture for when any other little ones are more grown up and we need more room in their rooms.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm sure a lot of you have your nursery gear already picked out, but I wanted to recommend the chair I used in DD's room for nursing. It's the POANG chair from IKEA, available in a rocking and non-rocking version. I had the non-rocking one, but I could bounce in it and felt comfortable with DD on my lap. It's not too expensive, but you have to have an IKEA in your area. Just a thought (as I sit here bouncing in my chair!)


----------



## NellyLou

It's funny, Frenchie, that was the chair I had originally intended for nursing, but found it incredibly uncomfortable! I'm not sure if it was the extent of my stitches and how difficult it was to get up from the chair or what, but I didn't last long using it at all. I ended up getting a regular toys r us glider.


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck at your ultrasound Bucherwurm!!!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hope the ultrasound goes well bucherworm. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm always afraid Poang chairs are going to collapse under me  I'm not that big, there's just something about them that makes me nervous. We did fall in love with a glider at Buy Buy Baby, but it's $1000, so I really doubt it's going to make it into the nursery! That's the number one "I wish we were rich!" item for us. We have the rocking chair that my dad bought to rock us when we were babies, and I'm sure we'll use it once I get some padding for it, but there have been some definitely improvements in baby rocking technology in the past 35 years!

I hope you find out the sex, Bucherwurm! I'd be ready to ground that baby for life by now!

I was reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth last night before bed, and her advice if your labor stops is to go home, drink a glass of wine, and get some sleep. I had to laugh a little at the timing.

I sent DH a bunch of links about circumcision, so I hope he reads them! I tried to find ones that took my side but weren't super extreme "OMG IT'S MUTILATION YOU MONSTER!" because nobody takes that crap seriously.


----------



## frenchie35

Lol! I thought it was comfy! :blush: I wish we had gliders available here, even if they carry a hefty price tag. I still pine after lazy-boy chairs or anything with a button/lever that makes the feet pop up. I guess comfortable chairs don't fit into the European lifestyle/budget/limited living space.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know some other moms who love their Poangs. DH likes them a lot, too. I think the lack of an "appropriate" number of legs just creeps me out. But I never claimed to think like a normal person ;)

You really can't get upholstered gliders there? Sad :( We have a small house too (at least by American standards), and I'm determined to shoehorn a glider in here somewhere!


----------



## frenchie35

You do have to tighten the screws from time to time in the Poang. But no, Americans have really taken comfortable seating to the next level! I miss it.


----------



## SarahBear

Ooo, I'm going to have to look into getting a king sized mattress soon. I also think my 2 year old seems to really understand that there's a baby in my belly. Four months sure is a long wait for a 2 year old though!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I wish I could fit a king size mattress in our room! We won't be cosleeping (DH sleeps way too deeply for me to even consider it), but between two humans and two dogs, there is just not enough room in a queen size bed. 

I've got 30 years on your DD, and I think 4 months is a long time to wait, too!


----------



## NellyLou

Sarahbear, King size mattresses are the best! We didn't cosleep until dd was out of her crib. Now sometimes she has nightmares etc and once in while she sleeps in our bed. It's those moments where I am very thankful for the king size lol.

Agreed, MrsK.... I think 4 months is a long wait too!


----------



## HopefulInNL

DH and I bought a king size bed as a gift to ourselves for our wedding a few years ago...we still say it was the best purchase we have ever made! lol...we LOVE ours!


----------



## SarahBear

MrsKChicago said:


> I wish I could fit a king size mattress in our room! We won't be cosleeping (DH sleeps way too deeply for me to even consider it), but between two humans and two dogs, there is just not enough room in a queen size bed.
> 
> I've got 30 years on your DD, and I think 4 months is a long time to wait, too!

It's also a long time for me, but not in the same way it is for a 2 year old! It's a much larger portion of her life than it is ours.


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm late on the circumcision discussion but we're definitely doing it and it's not up for discussion. It's personal and no one should be judged either way.

I am officially home in Boston!!! Moving is so stressful


----------



## SarahBear

We're definitely NOT doing a circumcision. We're not Jewish, so there's no religious reason to do it for us and there's no legitimate medical reason for it. It's just the unnecessary removal of a functional body part. Make your own choice, but this is what it factually is.


----------



## bucherwurm

I think we would have just enough space in our room for a king sized bed, but we wouldn't be able to get it up the stairs!


----------



## twinkie2

LB-we will be doing it as well if it's a boy, basically I declared DH with the final say as he has a penis and would be teaching our son, he says yes. I can see both sides of the argument, but would never judge one for doing it or not!


----------



## mommasquirrel

We have a king size bed that barely fits but I love having all the space. I also have a ton of pillows. They help me sleep ;)


----------



## DrMum

And onto lighter topics... Did everyone make contact with their Xmas gift buddy, anyone left out, anyone change minds etc, ie does anyone want me to buddy them up differently or are we all happily shopping for new friends in other countries! 

I'm not even sure where some people are from! If I managed to pick people who live 2 houses down from each other or something then again let me know! 

I'm in canada and got Frenchie in, ermmm well, France! So I've been trying to think of things unique to here. I did do some Xmas shopping yesterday whilst in the city as it was a chance to zip around without toddler support! We have DHs family coming (aargh) but I'm hoping that being 30 odd weeks preggers, working full time I will have every reason to have to just "go to bed early and rest!"

How's everyone else getting on in the run up to crazy season? I guess our US girls still have turkey day to go first?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm looking forward to shopping for my buddy! It'll be fun to buy something girly. 

I don't have much Thanksgiving stress, thankfully. My brother is hosting, so we're just bringing a traditional Lithuanian potato dish, and traditionally the men have to grate all the potatoes, so it's DH's problem :) We do need to get some bacon curing tonight if we're going to use homemade, though.

We're hosting Christmas, though, so that'll be chaotic! Thankfully we have a small family and nobody will expect us to channel Martha Stewart. We still have to figure out where to put everything, including the tree, in our little house. We were out of town most of last December, so we just did a tiny tree, and the year before we had a more adjustable living room set up instead of a massive sectional. Oh well. We usually host Easter, and there's no way we'll want to do that next year, so I'm excited about Christmas.


----------



## DrMum

Oh gosh your family food always makes me drool mrsk! Didn't you guys have some delicious potato thing ages ago which I had to google and dream of?! That feels like a lifetime ago doesn't it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It might have been the same dish - kugelis? It's a kind of custardy casserole made with grated potatoes and bacon, served with sour cream. We Lithuanians take our potatoes seriously!


----------



## DrMum

That was it! I NEED a kugeli or some kugelis or whatever those suckers come as!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can dig up a recipe for you if you want. It's time consuming, but not actually difficult.

My sister in law sent over this massive bag of stuff. I can't wait to go through it! The nosy dog is a step ahead of me.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1481.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## frenchie35

I'm so used to the standard (full) size bed: when we were visiting family in the US, we slept in a king, and I felt like DH was so far away! I guess we could use a little more space now that I'm packing a pillow between my knees. I try not to wake DH every time I swing from right to left, but I know that I'm taking more than my allotted half of the bed!


----------



## mommasquirrel

My husband is too tall for standard beds. His arms and legs would dangle off the sides and end. He is 6'3. 
So has anyone attended a blessingway? I will be going to one tonight. Im am excited. 
As for gift shopping I got some things for the bump box but waiting on the after thansgiving sales here in the US to get it all. 
Is anyone else having super sore nipples throughout the day? I found that hot showers seem to help but lordy do they feel like they are going to burst.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mommasquirrel said:


> My husband is too tall for standard beds. His arms and legs would dangle off the sides and end. He is 6'3.
> So has anyone attended a blessingway? I will be going to one tonight. Im am excited.
> As for gift shopping I got some things for the bump box but waiting on the after thansgiving sales here in the US to get it all.
> Is anyone else having super sore nipples throughout the day? I found that hot showers seem to help but lordy do they feel like they are going to burst.

Nope don't have that issue :p


----------



## Loozle

I think I missed when people were told who their christmas buddy is, will have to read back and find it. 

We're having a girl so circumcision isn't an issue for us but it wasn't necessary to have a discussion when we had the boys as it's not commonly done here unless for religious reasons or if there is an actual problem. Ear piercing will not be done until she is old enough to 1, ask for them and understand that it will hurt. And 2, be able to look after them properly. Mine were done when I was a baby and I obviously don't remember it but I can't imagine putting my child through unnecessary pain without it being their choice. 

We don't have a kingsize bed, just a double but we're looking to get a kingsize after christmas hopefully. We're not planning to bed share - I'm too scared that I would roll onto the baby or something! 

My nipples and breasts in general have been sore for most of this pregnancy, I never had this with the boys or with any of my losses. I did notice yesterday when I took my bra off though, that there were two patches in my bra which looked like I had leaked and then it had dried? Quite strange, as I haven't noticed them leaking but I have had white crusty bits on my nipples for months (sorry for the tmi!)


----------



## DrMum

Loozle said:


> I think I missed when people were told who their christmas buddy is, will have to read back

Loozle you're with HopefulNL

If for any reason that doesn't work out PM me and we will make another plan :flower:


----------



## Loozle

DrMum said:


> Loozle said:
> 
> 
> I think I missed when people were told who their christmas buddy is, will have to read back
> 
> Loozle you're with HopefulNL
> 
> If for any reason that doesn't work out PM me and we will make another plan :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, that saves me a job of trying to find it :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

I wish people would give me a bag of clothes.  the only family that has a child is a girl ans she still needs what she has. The rest are done having babies. Hence me running around like a chicken with my head cut off for the last 4 months. Thank god I have such an understanding hubby. So who had the 3D scan last night? Im excited to hear how it went.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mines on Sunday cnt wait :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

mommasquirrel said:


> I wish people would give me a bag of clothes.  the only family that has a child is a girl ans she still needs what she has. The rest are done having babies. Hence me running around like a chicken with my head cut off for the last 4 months. Thank god I have such an understanding hubby. So who had the 3D scan last night? Im excited to hear how it went.

There is SO MUCH STUFF crammed into that bag! It's insane! It's all 6 months and bigger because they gave away his smaller things before I got pregnant, so I guess I'd better make a note on the registry that we have a lot of older baby things. Thankfully their taste is similar to ours, but I may pick through and donate a few things that I'm less likely to use just to have an excuse to buy more clothes ;) There are quite a few cloth diapers that they didn't like or that he's outgrown in there, too. I feel like I need to start sending them payments or something! But I guess I do spoil the crap out of my nephew and babysit for free, so I won't worry about it too much.


My nipples have been ok. I had a lot of breast soreness in the beginning, but it eased off. I have had a few painful moments when they get too cold, though - I had to get out of a really fun pool the first day of the cruise because the water was just too cold for my poor nipples. 

I find that I've been getting full faster and staying full longer now. I wanted dessert last night, but there was nowhere to put it, even a couple hours after dinner. I hope this helps get the weight gain in check! My midwife wasn't concerned at my last appointment, but if I keep gaining at the rate I'm gaining, I'll size myself out of waterbirth.


----------



## missfrick

25 weeks today! Definitely now realizing she's coming in 3ish months... eek!

ETA: those are my fingers, NOT my belly button!
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-21 11.06.22.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mommasquirrel

Missfrick: beautiful baby bump. Glad you said it was your fingers because I automatically thought..wow belly button has popped. :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Love it, MissFrick! :)


----------



## DrMum

You look perfect missfrick!


----------



## bucherwurm

Cute bump missfrick.

I am back from my 3D ultrasound and an evening out with my husband. We are happy to say we finally know what baby is going to be. I am happy to add another baby to team pink! :pink:
The ultrasound tech found it quite quickly. She showed us 3 little lines and tried to look around to see if anything was hiding. We got to see the face and baby moving. Her hands were by her face. A favourite place for them I guess. She turned around so at the end the tech looked again and got a really nice shot. We saw it, so I'm pretty confident that it's a girly in there. So happy!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations! I was hoping you'd finally get results!


----------



## missfrick

Yay bucherwurm congrats on finding out and welcome to team pink!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats bucherworm on team pink :D


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I've been getting really bad pain/aching in my back and pelvis the past few days. It eases up a bit when I've done nothing but rest. But I have a toddler to take care of and a house to clean so it's hard to not run around doing things. Walking up stairs, bending, picking my daughter up and even standing for more than 10 minutes or so seems to make it come on worse again. 

I've tried calling my midwife for advice but I can never get hold of her. And I don't think it's something serious enough to call the labour suite for since I don't think it's contractions and I don't have any bleeding, other than occasional brown spotting which I'm assuming is cervical erosion like last time I was checked for it. 

I'm forever worrying. It's definitely not more easy going the second time around, in fact I think I've had a harder time!


----------



## chimama

Had the GTT test done yesterday. Turns out the orange drink wasn't as nasty as I imagined it would be. I didn't need to fast before the test. Should hear back about results by next week from OB.

I tried to schedule some birth/breasfeeding/infant care classes at my hospital but they are fully booked until end of January. Seems there is a high demand for them especially since they are free of charge.

Had a long week at work. Client was asking me if I was giving birth soon - that's how massive my bump is. Got home yesterday exhausted and went straight to bed immediately after dinner. Woke up feeling refreshed - the humidifier is really a life saver! Noticed that I've been able to sleep uninterrupted for the past 2 weeks without waking up multiple times since I started using my humidifier again. Also helps to prevent the dryness/itchiness of the skin that usually comes with winter and which is more pronounced for me with pregnancy.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Congratulations on finding out the gender bucherworm.:hugs: did you tell family already? And do you have the name already figured out?

I went to my first Blessingway last night and it was amazing. There were 15 pregnant mommas there. I was able to meet someone who is due a week after me. It was so nice talking to people about the ups/downs about my pregnancy and hear their stories as well. I felt at home. We made birth affirmation flags. I am determined to bring mine to the hospital when I go to have this little one. We talked about our hopes and having the ability to accept what our bodies are going through. My most favorite thing was when they said to trust your body because it knows the way. Then we got to hear all the stories of natural births and hospital births from moms, midwives, and doulas. If you have a blessingway taking place near you, I'd say go.

I got to ask lots of questions about issues I have had and am having. I have been having this unbearable stretching/burning sensation going from my rib cage over to my belly button. I thought it was just in my mind one of the pregnant mommas said it's my ABS. I laughed because I thought I was going crazy. I also asked about nipple discharge and what I can do to release the pressure. The answer is to take a warm shower and it should help. I've just been squeezing them in the shower and it helps soo much. There is nothing like walking around in boobs that feel like they are going to explode.:cry:

Other than that, I'm excited about next week and eating turkey, cranberry sauce and tons of potatoes. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. All I know is this kid is trying to make a jail break every morning and I'm so over getting kicked in the junk. :blush: Looking forward to the day they flip around and start kicking elsewhere.


----------



## swampmaiden

Hello ladies, glad to see everyone has been doing fairly well. 
I havent been on much due to internet issues that wont be fully resolved until Dec 15th, but hopefully the internet won't completely crap out again like it did for the last few weeks. Wiring problems. Anywhooooo....

Congrats on the growing team pink members... and heres one more!! I am officially team PINK :pink: myself!!! woo hoo baby girl, I had a feeling it was a girl but its great to have it confirmed!! Hubby and I are very happy :happydance:

I had my GTT test a week ago too.. my nuber was 110 which is really good. Although I may have cheated a bit by going for a walk during the hour wait lol

Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving for the Americans.. everyone else, have a wonderful week anyways. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mommasquirrel, that sounds great! I should see if there's anything like that around here, I could use some actual real life community in my life. Hopefully I'll get some of that from our birth class, too. I'm so impatient for that to start since we had to reschedule. I hope your little jailbird flips around some and finds somewhere more pleasant to kick.

Congrats on team pink and passing the GTT test, Swampmaiden!

I'm starting to get nervous about the birth. I'm reading some birth books that really reinforce the idea that we're made to do this, which I'm finding reassuring, but almost every mom I know in real life had some complication and ended up having a c-section. And these are moms who were just as enthusiastic about natural birth and such as I am, some of them had midwife care instead of OBs, all the "right" things that are supposed to lead to a really low percentage of interventions. Between my preemie nephew, my friend who had to get the baby out NOW before her liver failed, DH's coworker who had to get the baby out NOW because of (if I remember correctly) infection and lots of bleeding during labor, it's hard to convince myself that complications aren't inevitable. I have very few real life friends with positive birth stories. I know it's not the end of the world if I have to get an epidural or have a c section, and the important thing is that Teddy is healthy, but both of those things scare the crap out of me way more than labor and birth pain scare me (I do NOT like knives and needles), and motherhood is going to be a hard enough adjustment without adding surgery recovery on top of it. My intellectual brain is totally confident in my abilities, but my lizard brain is terrified.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Went to see the Armadillo Flip pushchair in Mama's and Papa's and it's amazing. Folds super quick and easy, my 2 year old DD fits in it comfortably with plenty of room but because it can face either way/can lie flat/is super cushy it's also suitable for a newborn, it's so light and easy to push even with one hand. The hood also goes really far down so no need for an extra sunshade in summer. Big basket. So many good things about this pushchair. 

SOMEONE GIVE ME £400 NOW.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: I am in the same frame of mind about giving birth. I am going to try my best to just beath and surf the waves of labor. As well as prayfor a safe delivery. Forceps scare the hell outta me almoat as much as the idea of a c section. Gonna pray to the vagina gods that baby will go through perfectly and I remain calm in transition. :) every birth plan is just a plan.. so its never a bad idea to prep yourself for needing to go through surgery if it means saving you and babies life. I say this now knowing I am utterly terrified of needles and scalpels but I will accept it if its my last and only option.

Happy V day to me!!!! Now how to celebrate...mm a big bowl of strawberry ice cream should do it. :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy V Day!

Yeah, I'm trying to mentally prepare for anything, but all those sharp things are creepy! I don't even want to think about forceps... Hopefully I'll feel a little better after birth class.


----------



## bucherwurm

Thanks for the congrats, and yay for another team pink member!
I don't have a name picked out yet, though we are on the hunt. We were pretty sure about a boy name, but a girls name is harder.

As far as labour and birth go, I am open to having help, whether it is some form of pain relief or needing an emergency something or other. I hope things go well and I won't need interventions, but sometimes you just do, and I would rather have a healthy me and baby. I don't have a dream of what my birth experience should be like, but I am keeping an open mind and hoping everything goes well.


----------



## Bookity

I remember being very worried about labor the first time around. I too felt like EVERYONE around me was having c sections and natural births just DIDN'T happen anymore. Felt more confident with the second one. Afraid my good luck Wong last for number three. It's a nagging feeling. I know in the moment I will do whatever is necessary to deliver baby boy safely. That's the most important thing.


----------



## missfrick

I'm getting nervous about birth too. Over the past couple days I've developed quite painful sciatica, and have had two episodes of spasms at the bottom of my bump. I do not thing they were Braxton hicks because they fricking hurt enough that I had to go on all fours, breathe deeply, and was crying. It was a tightening except it was only the bottom under the bump, not like it was my uterus. Some have suggested round ligament, or another type of nerve. It only happened once yesterday and once today. I called triage and they said it sounded like sciatica and as for the belly pain, as long as it wasn't consistent and in a pattern it wasn't worrysome. But if it hurt that much and it was not labour, I am worrying about how painful labour may be and its making me wonder about my decision to have a natural birth. I think I scarred myself.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm exhausted too, Puffin! This pregnancy seems so much more difficult and taxing because I can't lie down or put my feet up whenever I want. I try to nap at 1 pm when DD does, but I can only sleep on and off for 5 mins at time. However around 4 pm I'm falling asleep almost as soon as I sit down. My bump also seems out of control: I look like I did when I was 7/8 months gone last time!

I know the idea of a natural birth seems like the ideal for so many of you first timers, but please keep an open mind about pain relief. I had an epidural and it worked like gangbusters: I felt totally in control and calm - I even tried to sleep since I was in labor overnight. The 30 seconds it takes them to place it is kinda weird, but once you're hooked up, it's like any other tube - you already will most likely have an IV anyway (which you can see, the epidural you can't). My only concern this time around is that I won't arrive at the hospital in time to get another epidural (that and who is going to watch my daughter while DH and I are away).

Try to remember that some women actually have elective cesarean sections! It's not always a last resort.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not so much anti-epidural as I am terrified of needles in my spine. Creepiest thing ever! My hospital doesn't do routine IVs, either, thankfully - we're encouraged to move around the room and be active and eat and drink, so they only do the IV if it's really necessary. I'd be as freaked out by any surgery as I am by the idea of a c-section. I won't pretend there isn't a slight undertone of "failure at birth" fears, but it's primarily a fear of having bits of me stabbed and sliced and cut open. I still need DH to hold my hand during flu shots  It seems like, barring actual complications like breech babies and pre-eclampsia and so on, fear can be one of the biggest obstacles to giving birth without interventions, so I'd hate for my fear of surgery to be the thing that pushes me over the edge into having surgery. I'm not sure what I can do to help me come to terms with the possibility of sharp stuff. I know exposure over time helps to desensitize, but it's not like I can start stabbing myself every Tuesday in preparation ;)

DH and I got the worst sleep last night. I had this weird new hip pain right where the femur meets my pelvis, and I couldn't lie still. The only thing that sounded even remotely comfortable was lying on my stomach spread eagled, and between the bump and the bed full of people and dogs, that definitely wasn't a possibility! I kept poor DH up all night with the tossing and turning - I bet we'd both have been a lot happier if I'd left him on the couch where he dozed off.

In less whiny news (I swear I'm not a big grump today), we thought the Christkindlemarket here opened next weekend, but it opened this past Friday! And we have a nice "warm" spell this weekend, up in the 50s. So we'll go sometime this afternoon or evening - I'm really looking forward to it! Anyone else have fun plans? Anyone doing anything fun with the extra time off this week for the holiday? We're going to take the opportunity to go to one of the few stores in the area that has the crib we like in stock, and see if we really like it.

We're starting to make a Black Friday plan. We don't shop on Thanksgiving, and we don't go out at 3am and stand in line, but we usually go out at a more human hour on Black Friday and get some of the less exciting deals. So far this year it's drinking glasses and pajamas. We're definitely getting old! Kohls has some jeans going on sale that I'm going to order, too, but I'll have to do that online (if anyone still needs maternity, they have some good BF prices on their website). I'm hoping to find some good baby sales, too - anybody hear about anything?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We have a small hatchback (and a large truck, but that is for longer road trips) so trunk size was a major factor in picking out a stroller. I want to be able to fit the stroller and still have room for groceries if we have both kids in the car. M&Ps Armadillo fits our needs/wants! We've seen the flip but the "upgrades" aren't worth the extra expense for us and DS never had a parent facing stroller beyond the infant car seat phase, so that part isn't a big deal for us either. DS is 4 yo and still fit in the armadillo pretty well! That was impressive. So we got a car seat adapter & car seat and are just waiting to see what kind of sale price we can get for Black Friday or maybe even Boxing day. I think it is fantastic :thumbup:

Congrats on the new :pink: bumps!

I've had sciatica for the last few weeks but it is starting to let up a bit now. Hopefully those were random pains and you don't get anymore MissFrick!

I've had brown discharge for the last 3 days which is kinda freaking me out. I told DH last night that if it continued today I wanted to go get checked out, but I woke up this morning and it was gone. It took everything for me to not totally freak out about it. I had to keep reminding myself of various things my doc has said.

We also got quite a bit of Christmas shopping done, so I feel like we are in a good place and won't be doing too much running around as we get closer to Christmas. We don't have any specific BF plans, but we always check out the flyers... we've never gone and stood in lines though, we mostly just end up getting stuff online.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you get a good price on the stroller! I'm going to see if ours comes up anywhere, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Pictures from today scan : https://s30.photobucket.com/user/sarah18056/library/4d%20scan%20-%20peet%20at%20baby

and happy V-day to me


----------



## DrMum

Congrats to our new team pinks, and yay for the great scans!

My milestone is double digits tomorrow! The last few days are in sight!

Also, I have a voucher code for a free carseatcanopy if anyone else would like to share it! 

Carseatcanopy.com 

pick your cover and enter code TODAY13CC then it's just shipping and handling fees. Got mine for $18 p&p, free car seat cover worth $62. Seems like a good deal, no idea of quality but their reviews seem ok.


----------



## chimama

i can't believe I'm already in double digits and in a few days I'll be in third trimester. Yay!!

The Armadillo Flip looks nice.


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats on the team pinks!!!!

Only had time to scan through the latest posts, but just wanted to tell the first time mamas not to worry about the delivery. Don't even try to expect anything, because there is probably a 99% chance it won't go as planned. That doesn't mean it won't go well though. If the pain is too much, get some drugs or an epidural. I have no recollection at all of the epidural needle going in - I was too busy having contractions lol. The epidural was absolutely worth it. I had complications including a baby facing the wrong way who wouldn't turn, meconium in the waters, had to be induced because my water broke but nothing was happening, pushed forever but she still wouldn't turn so they used the vacuum and I had major tearing. But, I don't look back at it traumatized, and i'm not scared of this delivery at all (I was scared last time). It just goes as it will go, and you will all do fine! 

Frenchie, that's my concern too! My parents live a 10 hour drive away, or a flight away, and DH's parents live a 6 hour drive away. We don't have family in the area so no idea what will happen with our DD if we go into labour before family arrives. No idea even when to tell them to come because you can't really predict labour lol. My mom (who had one emergency C-section then two planned ones) thinks I will know a few days before that it's coming, but last time I went to my doc appointment and my husband had to convince me to bring my hospital bag just in case because I was so sure nothing was going to happen. Then my water broke at the appointment and we didn't go back home until we had a baby haha.


----------



## frenchie35

We have some friends in the area, but I don't know how DD will respond to an extended absence while someone else watches her, especially if it overlaps with naptime or bedtime. Ideally we could put her to bed and then have almost 12 hours to take care of business while a friend comes over for the night watch. We will just have to get our friends' schedules when it gets closer to March.


----------



## missfrick

As for strollers, we finally have one! BIL gave us his old Uppababy Vista, which is amazing, but it requires major servicing. Still, needing to pay under $300 for a full system that has all the parts that retails for $1000 is definitely nice! Unfortunately there are no servicing centres in my city, so we'll probably have to travel to Montreal to have it done, and that will hopefully happen in the next couple weeks.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I am 23 weeks & today I had a scan. the tech was like "oh she's breech!" I'm like okay... but she has plenty of time to turn around. & she's like, "don't be so sure about that." I wanted to smack her. I'm not crazy, right? she DOES have time to turn???


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's nuts! They still move all over the place at 23 weeks. Some babies don't even flip til labor starts, though I think once you reach that point, competent medical professionals would start to worry. Why would anyone even say that to a mother??


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, I feel like this guy flips around every day! I definitely wouldn't worry at 23 weeks. If the baby is breach closer to labour, the doctor/midwife will give suggestions of ways to attempt to flip or they will try to do it manually. But that it a long time away!


----------



## Bookity

The tech mentioned that little boy is breech at my anatomy scan, but I really didn't give it any thought. They have lots of room and lots of time to turn around between now and birth. If baby is breech around 36 weeks or so I believe they start talking c section.

Today I am 24 weeks!! 24 weeks on the 24th! :) Happy v day to me!


----------



## Teilana

My v day was saturday :)


----------



## twinkie2

Baby was breech at my scan too, both dr and scan tech told me not to worry as baby will likely right itself then go breech and right itself TONS of times between now and late pregnancy when it actually matters.


----------



## SarahBear

For those pregnant with a 2nd (or 3rd, 4th, et cetera) baby, are you planning to do a baby shower? I was more involved in the baby shower the first time than you really should have to be, so I'm just going to wait and let others decide if it's going to happen or not. The other thing about it is the timing isn't great with Christmas. Oh well. I made a baby registry and I'm sharing it with anyone who asks what we need or want. We haven't gotten anything yet either. I feel like there isn't anything we NEED this time around. I have the following things on my registry:


A variety of nursing shirts (I didn't even know these things existed the first time agound)
A couple gowns (These were the perfect newborn clothes. I have enough, but thought a couple new ones would be nice)
An infant tub (I didn't have one the first time around and thought I'd give it a try)
A swaddle sleep sack thing (we had a couple, but I got rid of them since Violet didn't like them... should have kept them just in case)
Infant carseat.
FLannel baby wipes
Pre-fold diapers.
Newborn sized disposable diapers.
New bottle nippels (I nurse, but will need to go back to work)
Born Free Venting System (It's a thing for the type of bottles I have)
Ring Sling
Ergo carrier
Fisher-Price Infant-to-toddler rocker (This thing was great with my first. She still uses hers, so I don't want the baby taking it over. I NEED a new one of these!)
Thermometer (getting a new one is cheaper than replacing the battery)

And that's it! The absolute must haves are just the car seat and a king sized bed (not on the list) though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Isn't it too bad you can't put the mattress on there? ;) We were half tempted to put the $1000 glider on ours, but I don't think I even want people knowing we're considering a $1000 chair! I'll never hear the end of it! 

I think showers for second babies are technically not supposed to happen, but in some social circles they're pretty common. I think you're right to just see what happens. I wouldn't plan one, but I wouldn't refuse one either, if it was kept low key - and your registry sounds reasonable for a second shower.

I have a car seat question for experienced mamas. We were initially planning to do the typical infant seat then convertible seat thing, so we could move the baby around in the infant seat. But I'm starting to wonder if it's really necessary in our case. He'll probably be in the car at most once a week, and likely we'll wear him for short trips to the grocery store, or we'll have the bassinet attachment for the stroller for long days. We have a detached garage, so it might be cold (or hot in summer) strapping him in, but he wouldn't be exposed to the elements like he would if we parked on the streets. I'm not sure if the added convenience of having the infant seat would be worth the extra $200ish in our case. Is it really a must have if we're not going back and forth to daycare every day or in the car all the time?

Also, any suggestions for convertible seats that fit in small cars? We put my nephew's seat in yesterday and there was barely room for my short legs in the front seat. It was tolerable, but I don't think it would be too comfy for as long as the baby is using the seat, or if DH carpools with someone taller. I think this is the one we had in yesterday: https://www.chiccousa.com/gear/car-seats/nextfit-zip-palisade.aspx Our car is a Suzuki SX4 crossover, if it matters. Is there maybe a good website for this kind of information?


----------



## Bookity

I didn't have a shower for my second because it was so close after my first (they are 15 months apart) and it was another girl. I had nothing I needed. Now I kind of do need new things because this is a boy and I have soooo many girly things. I wouldn't dare ask for a shower though because I know my MIL for one would probably think it was really tacky and all the people that came to the first one were DH's family because mine isn't at all close. I have no friends (essentially) and no coworkers. If I could get a whole different group of people to participate in one I might think about it. My sister asked about it and I basically told her if she wants to throw me one she has to come up with it all on her own. If I have a hand in it I'll just look greedy. I think she understands that there is really no one to invite, so I don't expect to get one.


----------



## NellyLou

I'm not having a shower this time, but I think it's pretty uncommon to have more than one around here.

Re carseats, MrsK, if you don't plan on needing the infant car seat, then definitely go for the convertible. We did use an infant seat with dd and switched her to a diono radian when she was 12 months buy kept get rear facing until she was over 2. The difference in space they took wasn't much. I did usually sit in the back with Her for longer drives. I drive a versa, so it's pretty small too! You also have to consider that if you use a stroller, a lot need to be used with the carseat until the baby is around 6 months (can't remember the specific age). that depends on the type of stroller you get and if you will be using it or just baby wearing. Baby wearing is a lot more convenient in most cases.


----------



## NellyLou

Another thing about convertible car seats is that many come with angle adjusters to tilt them up more. You can't use those until they are much older so don't consider them for space saving.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We'll be getting the infant bassinet for the stroller, so we'll have that option if we don't want to wear him.


----------



## SarahBear

MrsKChicago said:


> Isn't it too bad you can't put the mattress on there? ;) We were half tempted to put the $1000 glider on ours, but I don't think I even want people knowing we're considering a $1000 chair! I'll never hear the end of it!
> 
> I think showers for second babies are technically not supposed to happen, but in some social circles they're pretty common. I think you're right to just see what happens. I wouldn't plan one, but I wouldn't refuse one either, if it was kept low key - and your registry sounds reasonable for a second shower.
> 
> I have a car seat question for experienced mamas. We were initially planning to do the typical infant seat then convertible seat thing, so we could move the baby around in the infant seat. But I'm starting to wonder if it's really necessary in our case. He'll probably be in the car at most once a week, and likely we'll wear him for short trips to the grocery store, or we'll have the bassinet attachment for the stroller for long days. We have a detached garage, so it might be cold (or hot in summer) strapping him in, but he wouldn't be exposed to the elements like he would if we parked on the streets. I'm not sure if the added convenience of having the infant seat would be worth the extra $200ish in our case. Is it really a must have if we're not going back and forth to daycare every day or in the car all the time?
> 
> Also, any suggestions for convertible seats that fit in small cars? We put my nephew's seat in yesterday and there was barely room for my short legs in the front seat. It was tolerable, but I don't think it would be too comfy for as long as the baby is using the seat, or if DH carpools with someone taller. I think this is the one we had in yesterday: https://www.chiccousa.com/gear/car-seats/nextfit-zip-palisade.aspx Our car is a Suzuki SX4 crossover, if it matters. Is there maybe a good website for this kind of information?

I didn't have an infant car seat with Violet. We just used the convertible car seat. The only reason we're not doing the same with our second is that our car is small and for everyone to fit in comfortably, we need the second car seat to be an infant car seat. I never used a car seat carrier or a stroller with Violet when she was really little. I started using an umbrella stroller with her sometimes, when she was about 6 months old. Carrying around a car seat looks so uncomfortable for the parent and isn't good for the baby.

Our first had a convertible car seat. We placed it behind the passenger seat and my husband sat in the back. Very rarely did we have anyone sit in the front seat... I think it's happened a couple times in the last two years. Violet is just now out-growing the rear facing limits and I just turned her forward facing a couple days ago.


----------



## missfrick

I'm not having a baby shower period, as far as I know. My mom asked if I wanted one, which I do, but at the same time, I JUST got married and it seems unfair to ask people to buy more stuff for us. ALSO DH's friends are all in Montreal, about 2 hours away, and I don't have that many friends in the city, so I don't even think I'd have more than 10 people at mine, probably less. ALSO ALSO, Jewish people don't really do showers (at least that's what I've been told) and I have also been told that we will get presents once she's born. As for registering, we aren't doing it, which kind of sucks because it would make things easier.

The things we will need to buy:
* vibrating chair thing
* car seat
* clothing
* diapers, wipes, diaper genie, accessories
* hygiene products
* baby wrap (like a Moby, I have an Ergo but want to try a wrap as well)
* servicing for stroller
* servicing for breast pump

I think that's it, so we should be able to get away with spending under $1000 for what we need. A shower would still have been nice though...

Oh, also our car lease is up in December 2015 (we currently have a Mini) and so a new car is in order too (I'm already nervous about putting the bucket seat and stroller in)


----------



## missfrick

I believe it is WAY too early to worry about the baby being breech, there is time for them to turn naturally, doctors can try manoeuvres to turn the baby, and some even turn when contractions begin. 23 weeks is definitely not a time to worry about it.


----------



## mummy3

:wave:

Hope everyone is ok? Lilfoosh, did you go and get the bleeding checked out?:hugs: I know that feeling, every little sign that can mean imminent baby:hugs: Did you move to checks every 2 weeks? I've found that perinatology are really good at letting you go more often for reassurance but also in your case, more symptoms :hugs:

First time mums, yup that fear of birth I found to be way, way worse than the reality. There's no way to know how things will go, the best thing you can do is get an idea of the path you would prefer to go down and then a list of interventions/pain management you'd be ok with in order. So say the pain was getting to much, have it written you want to try a med before the epidural etc. I've had 5 kids, all 5 births were different! Some preparation is good but include the preparation for circumstances that may arise so that you can allow yourself to feel prepared and hopefully calmer:hugs:

I love that armadillo stroller!! Can you get it in the states? Might go take a look, although I still prefer my orbit:blush: 

Miss frick, that is one amazing deal!!! I have a friend with the same stroller and its really lovely, a pleasure to push and steer and her 2m old looks so comfy in there:thumbup:

Congrats to all the team pink members!! Swampmaiden, it was really cool to hangout last week, I hope you get the internet soon though!!

I believe I'm getting a baby shower :rofl: In my defense though, I've never had one and I'm being strong armed into it :rofl: I'm not entirely sure on the etiquette but from what I can gather if its a first then for sure you should have a shower, plenty women have weddings right before a baby, its a totally different shower and experience and I bet the guests will be very excited for it!! Or a second of different gender, a big age gap and it seems if you've never had one. That ends this brits education on the shower:haha:

All those in pain:hugs: What are your OBs/perinatology saying about it? There's options out there if it gets unbareable:hugs: I was in on Saturday with the pain in my legs especially, the constant spasms and twitching and *******ity is getting harder with the pregnancy on top. They gave me a IV, dilaudid and I'm being stat referred to the big research hospital finally!!! Been waiting on it for ages, seems the referral was lost:nope: I'm not sure which path will be gone for first, it'll either be a month course of prednisone or plasma exchange or both. Very excited to get going on it! UCSD is a great hospital research wise, if anywhere is going to get me answers and the right treatment its there! Isaacs and suspected morvans syndrome are basically unheard of. Plus its where the highest level NICU is. Only a few days to steroids in preparation for delivery now:happydance: Another scan tomorrow too.

My baby is breech, the scans I had Friday and Saturday showed her bouncing around all over the place, was hard to get a HR she wouldn't stay still, you don't need to worry yet.

Carseat wise, we'll have to get 2 I think, have to stick to certain makes for preemies so has to at least accommodate a 4lber. I think we had a keyfit30 for one of the kids, I remember it being really good:thumbup: Then upto a convertible eventually and we rearface :thumbup:

Whats everyone doing for thanksgiving? My hubby invited our neighbours, they are 6 people to our 7 so 13 people, he's cooking :rofl:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Enjoy not doing any of the Thanksgiving work! We're going to my brothers. He's a butcher now and an ex-chef, so it's always a good meal when he hosts!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's a good thing that my cravings so far have been normal cravings, not intense pregnancy cravings. DH has now missed or forgotten Doritos on three separate shopping lists :dohh: I think I'm going to have to supervise him next time! He felt really bad last time he forgot them, I don't have the heart to mention it this time.

It also occurred to me that we can buy a convertible seat, and if we hate it, we can just buy an infant seat. It's not like we have to make a permanent decision right now, and it's not like we can't adapt for a few days waiting for an infant seat to ship, and we'd need a convertible seat eventually no matter what. Sometimes I overthink things, especially when I'm home alone all day... I think I'll see if he wants to go to Buy Buy Baby and ask if we can try a couple seats out in the car and see what we like best. An infant seat will be worth it if it buys us a year of leg room.

Anyone else getting terrible sleep? After tossing and turning all night on Saturday night, last night I woke up at 3:30 am for no reason (I barely had to pee) and couldn't get back to sleep for two hours. I've always had trouble falling asleep, and I've always been a tosser and turner, but I don't usually have those big stretches of wakefulness in the middle of the night.


----------



## SarahBear

I find my terrible sleep is more due to my toddler then my pregnancy.


----------



## DrMum

Mrs k I'm usually an amazing sleeper! But pregnancy is a whole new world for me. I find the sleeplessness one of the hardest parts of the whole process! 
I wish I had a magic solution for you........I use a ton of aromatherapy pillow spray, and I swear by a snoogle. And failing that it's just prep for a newborn. At least being up with a newborn feels more productive than being up with sciatica and heartburn!


----------



## MrsKChicago

What aromatherapy scents have you found helpful? I might be allergic to lavender (I might just be allergic to terrible cheap body washes, I haven't experimented enough to find out), and that seems to be the most frequent recommendation.


----------



## DrMum

I use the champneys pillow mist which I just checked - it's lavender and patchouli. But I can't get that in canada so I've had to make a switch to something this side of the pond and am waiting for my first order of arbonne unwind aromatherapy mist.... I will let you know how that works out!


----------



## DrMum

https://saje.ca/holiday-nebulizers/aromaom-deluxe-black.html

Or you could go really fancy and have one of these suckers spritzing lovely scents into your air! Although for this price I'd almost want it to do the sleeping for me! Needless to say I don't own one, but they always smell amazing when I walk past the store!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I too have been having some serious sleeping issues but I'm attributing it to the pregnancy. I find that I sleep more through the day by napping when little one is going through a growth spurt then afterwards I have energy and I can't sleep because of it. I have also had terrible bouts of having to eat something, anything every few hours. I'm too afraid to know how many calories I've ingested over the past two weeks but I admit that it's probably on par with that of a football player. I jumped on the scale last night just to get an idea of how I was doing since my last appointment and my eyes felt like they were going to fall out. 8 pounds... It must have been all those snacks and middle of the night feedings. I'm sure I'll hear about it at my doctors appt tomorrow. Oh well. Apparently little one needed me to eat an entire box of lucky charms in a day. I have to laugh because I actually can blame someone else for a change. :happydance: j/k

I figured I wouldn't have a baby shower since all my family and close friends live so far away from me but we still have a baby registry so if people ask I can tell them. I also posted it on FB since people were bugging me on there and so far we got a few things which I am stoked about. 

The only major item we'll be needing is a convertible car seat and the rest is things we could eventually get ourselves at some point. Oh yea, if you're getting a hand me down baby carrier/car seat be sure to look up the expiration date and to see if it's been recalled at all. I didn't realize there were such things on car seats but it's for the straps and small functioning pieces that will break down/fall apart over time. 

If I could put something totally outrageous on a registry it would be for a full time nanny/housekeeper so I wouldn't have to worry about cleaning or waking up just to change a diaper. But that is a dream because the reality of it all is that I will look back and remember all the good times once they grow up. =) 

So funny story of the day: I walked in on my husband trying to pluck out his gray hairs. I stood behind him and told him if he got all of them he'd be mostly bald in the back. He didn't believe me til I brought the hand mirror. He turned so red. I laughed so much because I went through the same phase about 5 years ago. 

Oh yea, before I forget. Today when I was laying mostly on my bad I started to feel around on my belly to figure out where baby was and I pushed on the hard area, which I am assuming was the baby's bottom. After pushing on it gently a few times baby proceeded to kick hard several times in a row and it made my entire belly jump. DH got to see it too.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fancy! I may try to find something and see if it helps. I think even if I am allergic to lavender, the scent of it probably won't bother me. I've only ever had problems with bath products making me itchy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Your poor DH! We both had to accept the gray hairs a long time ago. It's not worth it to fight them, especially considering how early we both started getting them.

I'm getting daily movement now, but still not a ton. He doesn't respond to poking yet. The midwife was apparently able to tell where his back was at my last appointment, but damned if it feels like anything but random bump and fat to me. I'm curious about whether my placenta has migrated to my left side, or if he's just really comfy lying transverse, because I'm feeling everything on the right side and nothing on the left.


----------



## NellyLou

SarahBear said:


> I find my terrible sleep is more due to my toddler then my pregnancy.

Yes! Now that it's chilly out, my little one wakes up cold all the time. She is very stubborn and won't wear footy pajamas or use more than one blanket, and the blanket constantly falls off. I miss the days of the sleep sacks lol.


----------



## NellyLou

That is a fantastic idea to put a housekeeper on your baby registry! Seriously! Even just to come every other week for the first couple months. Wonderful idea. I have started giving friends gift cards for restaurants that deliver or just bring them a meal after they have a baby. 

MrsK, that's a good idea about the carseat. I don't know how it works with other hospitals, but ours won't let a family leave if they are driving without checking that the baby is in the carseat properly. I'm not sure what they do if you have a convertible carseat - hopefully they would go outside to ensure you have one. When I had my daughter, they did make the father of the other baby in our room go buy a carseat before they would let them leave.


----------



## DrMum

We have a system where we live that someone coordinates meals for 2 weeks for a family who just had a baby. It's kind of nice, but also kind of weird! I never know if people cook what they think WE eat, or if they cook what THEY like to eat. Either way we got some kind of odd stuff! And then there is working out whose dishes belong to who etc.
I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to it this time or not!

So I need some advice girls....

This is our third pregnancy, and you all know our story from last time, so I won't depress you all again! So, I personally would not be expecting or planning a shower, but I hear from friends that many people want to do something, assuming all goes well, after baby is born. Would it be weird do you think to have like a mixed gathering, come and go style pot luck so that all the visiting gets done in one afternoon with a few drinks and some nice food. Or, if someone is being kind enough to throw me a shower should I just go with whatever they dream up? Thoughts and advice please girls! I don't want to offend anyone but I also can't cope with weeks of extended visiting after a c section? Or should we make it very clear we would love to see everyone and gifts are not necessary? Gosh we Brits are so awkward sometimes! 

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## mummy3

Drmum, seems to be an awkward brit thing, I personally am letting my friends get on with it, I'm sure if you have a word, they'll come up with the perfect way to celebrate with you:hugs:

Stick a nanny/housekeeper on, they're lifesavers!!! 

Sleep. What is that again??

Mommasquirral, I spat my coffee out at your story this morning, my DH would so be the same :rofl:

Another car seat thing, on the small chance anyone else has a NICU baby, each time we've had to do a 'carseat challenge' before leaving so that might be something to just look into. The baby is in for I think about 30mins to an hour (its been done during the night for us so not 100% on the amount of time) the baby is hooked upto the monitors still and its like a stress test to see if they're ok in the seat to go home, fitting in it and able to physically be ok.

Anyone got appointments this week? I have one at 1.30pm, forgot it was the holidays though:dohh: My 3 year old I just told her I was going again to check on her sister and she's now having an epic meltdown that its 'takes ages' :wacko: Toddlers!! :rofl:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Mummy3, I haven't got checked out yet, I have an appointment on Thursday and I haven't had any symptoms plus it stopped so I am just waiting it out. I promise, though, that if anything else happens or I feel wrong I will go! 

We got an infant car seat again, it was a huge help when visiting other people the first time around, plus for shopping trips etc it's easier than waking the baby. We were the first in our group of friends & family to have a baby so no one had anywhere for baby to sit or sleep at their houses. We do have stuff within walking distance of our house and I still intend on using my ring sling a lot, but we feel like it is a good investment.

Sleep-wise I'm not doing too badly, but I am definitely starting to feel the strain from having to take meds at 3 am every night. I use the opportunity to go to the washroom as well so it isn't a total waste... :dohh:

So.... We had a huge wind storm here last night and it pulled down our neighbour's massive tree. It just clipped the side of her house but it was pulled up at the roots and since it was so big it had actually started encroaching on our property and grew through our last fence, so the massive roots system was ripped up from right next to our foundation! There is a decent size hole there, the fence was ripped out, our patio stones are up and we can't tell if there is damage to the foundation. From the way it was leaning it really would have taken a miracle to have it come down on our house so this is actually pretty much the worst damage it could have done to our place. Branches dragged across the roof as well so we don't know if there is damage up there yet or not and it shook the whole house so hard that it is messing with our electrical. DH called the insurance company and they are sending a contractor and an electrician out tomorrow to take a look. They said they will cover it no matter what (great for us) but if it turns out our neighbour was neglectful and knew the tree was not healthy then they will end up going after her for the damages (not great for her- although they would have to prove that she was outright told the tree was dangerous and ignored it, which doesn't seem to be the case). On the upside we will get way more light in our backyard now...


----------



## MrsKChicago

DrMum, if I had a real life friend who went through what you went through, I would happily attend 6 showers in a row for the next baby. I think a shower or a meet the baby party would both be ok, it's up to you which you prefer. A meet the baby party wouldn't have the expectation of gifts, but people will bring them anyway.

I would hope they would come down and check out the convertible seat in the car if I didn't have an infant seat. As long as it's rated for infants, I don't see how they can say it's not good enough. I wonder what they do if you don't drive? Plenty of people in Chicago and other big cities don't even have cars.

I think I'm going to do my own pre-baby freezer meal cooking, but a couple people may want to contribute something. I'm having a friend over to help with the cooking fest. When I've cooked for other new parents, I've focused on dishes I knew they liked, or stuff that's universally appealing, though it might be interesting to see what other people came up with. Definitely cook it in disposable pans, though! Nobody needs to deal with 600 random, unmarked, dirty casserole dishes and a newborn!

No appointments til December 9 for me, when I have my ultrasound to see if my placenta has shifted up. I hope yours goes well and your toddler isn't too toddlery, mummy3!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh geez, what a hassle, Foosh! I'm glad the actual house wasn't damaged, at least, and that your insurance company is being cooperative.


----------



## SarahBear

mummy3 said:


> Anyone got appointments this week? I have one at 1.30pm, forgot it was the holidays though:dohh: My 3 year old I just told her I was going again to check on her sister and she's now having an epic meltdown that its 'takes ages' :wacko: Toddlers!! :rofl:

I have an appointment on Wednesday at 8:30 AM. I'm going on my own because after I get home, we're then going to drive 3 and a half hours to my in-laws. I figure she doesn't need an extra hour in the car (half hour there and back), plus the midwife appointment. I'll tell her that I'm going to see the midwife. She knows what place that refers to, but I'm not so sure she knows which person that refers to or why we see her.


----------



## SarahBear

LilFooshFoosh said:


> We got an infant car seat again, it was a huge help when visiting other people the first time around, plus for shopping trips etc it's easier than waking the baby. *We were the first in our group of friends & family to have a baby so no one had anywhere for baby to sit or sleep at their houses. *We do have stuff within walking distance of our house and I still intend on using my ring sling a lot, but we feel like it is a good investment.

Same here, except we just held/wore the baby. Then there was one time we were at someone's house and their bed was ground level, so we just put her on that.


----------



## SarahBear

As for cooking and putting meals in the freezer, that really was a life-saver last time. It ensured that we ate well despite the fact that neither of us was up for cooking. We DEFINITELY need to do that this time around as well. A new freezer would be nice too! We didn't get too much outside help with that, but at some point (don't remember exactly when), we had my parents, my sisters, and my in-laws over and my parents and sisters did all the cooking. I can't remember if there were leftovers, but it was an effortless meal. As for the number of visitors, we waited until we felt ready for that number of guests, so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's a good point about having somewhere safe to keep the baby. He'll probably be passed around at gatherings, but if he's napping he'll need somewhere to go, especially if I'm cooking or something and it isn't a good time to wear him. I guess I could detach the bassinet that comes with the stroller, but he can't be strapped in to that, I don't think, and it's harder to clean that a plastic car seat bottom. You ladies are really giving me a lot to think about!


----------



## NellyLou

MrsK, if the parents don't have a vehicle and aren't driving, the hospital won't force them to buy a carseat. It's only when they are driving.

Sorry to be a safety crazy mom, but it's not safe to put a baby in a carseat to nap if the carseat is not in the car. It won't be at the correct angle to ensure that the baby's airways are open. If you're going to a friend's house, either bring a pack and play, or hold the baby to sleep - (there are usually tonnes of people who want to hold the baby anyway!). You can also buy really well priced pop up bassinettes that fold very small and flat.


----------



## NellyLou

I know a few of you have been talking about getting hungry during the baby's growth spurts, but I have seriously been hungry this whole pregnancy! I was not like this last time. I have no will power and basically eat all day!


----------



## mummy3

Lilfoosh, be careful, will be thinking of you:hugs: Its really good its stopped though! How are you feeling physically?:hugs: OMGOSH at the tree :argh: Even covered, it sounds like a massive headache of a thing to be dealing with! That must have been one crazy storm!!

Toddlers are always toddlery :haha: She is upset the baby takes so long to grow lol. Dec 9th will be here so fast!

Sarahbear, yeah the extra drive would make for a grumpy toddler, I hope the appointment goes smoothly and then the trip:hugs:

Its nice to have meals made for you and to have a freezer full. We did way too much fast food last time inbetween the NICU trips, so need to fill the freezer this time. During the pregnancy we got a lot of meals made for us, all 6 at that time! Same again this time, its really nice to have a community that comes together.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

NellyLou said:


> Sorry to be a safety crazy mom, but it's not safe to put a baby in a carseat to nap if the carseat is not in the car. It won't be at the correct angle to ensure that the baby's airways are open. If you're going to a friend's house, either bring a pack and play, or hold the baby to sleep - (there are usually tonnes of people who want to hold the baby anyway!). You can also buy really well priced pop up bassinettes that fold very small and flat.

I agree if you are talking about an infant and/or for long periods of time and you are putting the seat on the floor- you never put the car seat on top of anything (no raised surfaces or propped on a cart etc). We used to click it into the stroller... in which case it is at the proper angle and it was for short periods of time (like during a meal). An older baby can sit in the seat while it is on the floor though (infant carriers/car seats can usually last until the baby is upwards of 7 months old). We made everyone come to visit us until DS was about 4 months old! :haha:

And I definitely agree that there will be lots of offers to hold baby.


ETA: our first stroller was not rated for an infant, otherwise we would have just put him in there.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Had a good appt today. I am officially up by 22 lbs and doctor measured fundal ht at 29cm. Im supposed to be around 24cm. I now have an order for an ultrasound. I will do my gestational diabetes in 2 weeks as well. I am excited to see little one again. Last ultrasound baby was measuring a week ahead.


----------



## SarahBear

NellyLou said:


> I know a few of you have been talking about getting hungry during the baby's growth spurts, but I have seriously been hungry this whole pregnancy! I was not like this last time. I have no will power and basically eat all day!

I've been surprised about NOT being starving all the time like I was with my first. I had a period of about a week or two early on where I was constantly hungry, but pretty normal hunger since then...


----------



## SarahBear

When do they start measuring fundal height? I expected it at my last appointment, but they didn't do it.


----------



## Bookity

My appointment is tomorrow. Run of the mill heart rate check. Probably going to be measured for the first time this pregnancy too. After the appointment I'll be going home with my glucose for the GTT at 28 weeks. My office has you consume it at home an hour before appointment time. Thankful that I don't have to sit around the office and wait like some people have to!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My midwives unofficially check it with fingerwidth at two appointments, and then she actually measured for the first time at my most recent appointment at 24(?) weeks.


----------



## DrMum

When we had DS they were adamant babies shouldn't spend more than a couple of hours in the car seat for spinal development. They should lie flat in the pram or bassinette attachment. I used the pram part of the icandy for naps at friends houses etc and loved it.

Foosh that tree business sounds like a nightmare! 

Mummy3 how are you keeping Hun? Are the MFM team happy with how things are going for you? Hope it's all going smoothly for you this time :) 

Mrsk thanks for your baby shower thoughts :) it feels like a bit of a minefield!

More snow here today and tonight and I'm supposed to be taking DS to the dentist tomorrow but we will see how passable the roads are..... Crazy winter weather!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Awesome news on the good appointment Momma.

GL with your appointment tomorrow Bookity. 

They haven't measured fundal height at all for me yet. I have my GTT at this Thursdays' appointment, they won't give me the drink in advance, but I can drink it and then see my doc and do the scan etc, so I don't have to wait twice. And I don't know if I said yet, but I stoked that I don't have to fast this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Teilana

I have my gtt Monday afternoon. My Dr measured fundal height at my last 2 appointments with her and then when we had our appointment with the midwife she finger measured. It was mainly a meet and greet appointment though and all she did was heart rate of baby, blood pressure for me and then felt my belly. I'm sure the appointment I have with them Wednesday will be more in depth and then I believe I go to every 2 weeks after that appointment :)


----------



## Bookity

I go every two weeks after my 28 week appt. so 28,30,32,34,36 then weekly. Weekly might start at 34 though. I can't really remember.


----------



## mummy3

Yay for a good appointment momma! When will they schedule the next ultrasound for?

I don't think I've had my fundel height measured since baby #3:wacko: 

Taking the drink home and then turning up is a lot better than the wait!

Cant imagine all that snow drmum, its a heatwave here! Good luck getting to the dentist!!

Steroids are tomorrow at 8.30am now, getting nervous!! The Ffn test has been ordered too and it better be negative!!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I get to call tomorrow morning to schedule the ultrasound. We are hoping for early next week. 
I have homework to finish from my doctor. I need my birthplan outlined, hospital preregistration sent in and to relax.
So what are you making for turkey day, if you are celebrating? Im making a chocolate cream pieand cranberry sauce. I was thinking of making a bacon pasta salad but we will see. I ccan't believe its the end of November. My bday is just around the corner. Hooray for34!! Lol. Anyone else a sSagittarius?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I am! December 17 :)


----------



## missfrick

Me too! December 4 - it's my big 3-0! AND Alfie (Daniel Alfredson, hockey player currently with Detroit after spending the rest of his career in Ottawa) is set to announce his retirement on my birthday. Pretty awesome present, only thing better would've been if he had stayed around in Ottawa for his last season.


----------



## MrsKChicago

You'll love 30, Missfrick. The 30s are so much better than the 20s! I'll be 32 this year.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Goodluck Mummy3!!!! I hope the test comes back negative too :)

I'm nervous for my GTT tomorrow, with DS I passed but it was barely! I am a healthy eater but diabetes runs on both sides of my family. I feel like if I get GD I'm stuck with it for life.

I've just gone from weekly appointments to biweekly appointments and will probably stick to those until 34 or 36 weeks. I get released back to my OB at 28 weeks! And Sunday is Vday... everything seems to be happening so fast now.

DH and I both turned 30 this year, so far so good! AH, That's next week MissFrick! I keep thinking Decemeber is so far away but it is only a few days now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck on the GTT! If they get you with the one hour, there's still the three hour.

This is probably the Most Exciting Year Ever for you, missfrick! 

The end of the year is really sneaking up, isn't it? I keep thinking I have so much time til all these December things happen, and I really don't! I don't even have Christmas present _ideas_ for anyone yet. We decided not to go overboard between us, because we'll have so many baby expenses next year, but between each other and family it's still going to add up. Especially since we're hosting...

I usually make something for my mom, and I'm totally stumped this year. We buy gifts occasionally if I have a really good idea (I think she's pretty happy with the digital frame that we can email photos to from last year), but I don't have any really good purchasing ideas. If I'm going to make something, I need to start asap. 

I'm hoping that loooooong stretch from New Years to spring will be more tolerable this year because I'll have birth classes and a baby shower and nursery preparation to look forward to. January and February are my least favorite months ever. Anyone else really struggle with deep winter?


----------



## SarahBear

Had my appointment this morning. Heart beat 150. Fundal height measured right where it's supposed to and the baby has been active.


----------



## frenchie35

MrsK, I know what you mean about Jan/Feb. Fortunately my bday is in the middle of Feb (and it's the big 3-0 this time!). But since I've been a student or a teacher for the majority of my life, it's the most sluggish time of the year. I'm also dreading that stretch because my parents are visiting for about a month and they leave the first week of Jan and DH starts up with classes again. DD and will have to come up with some projects and activities to fight the winter blues! I might be able to convince some friends from out-of-town to visit while we still have a guest room.


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, I hate January and February too! Winters here are the worst! I thought moving from the east coast of Canada to Ottawa would give me nicer/warmer winters. I was wrong! DD's bday is in February so that helps. Being pregnant at that time of the year is the worst too. Last time, we had an insane ice storm and I couldn't even make it to my car in the parking lot because it was so slippery. A coworker had to drive me from the front door to my car! Someday I would like to travel somewhere warm every February haha.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We went to Mexico for two weeks last December, and it was absolute heaven. I wish we could afford to do that every winter! I was determined to have a warm birthday at least once in my life. January or February would be even better. 

I'm a little concerned about making every other week appointments in the dead of winter, but I think we'll cope. It's supposed to be cold cold cold this year again, but we can manage that if it's not blizzards every week. Hopefully it clears up enough by early March so we're not all shoveling our way to the hospital in labor!

I always question why I live in Chicago this time of year ;)


----------



## twinkie2

I hate it too! Two week appointments begin Jan 2nd for me, dr is 30 mins away, not looking forward to worrying about the weather all the time :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

DH just better make sure his work schedule doesn't change. No way am I taking the bus to appointments in 3 degree weather! I don't think baby will keep me _that_ warm!

I wonder when I'll be switching to every two weeks. Maybe they'll mention it at my 28 week appointment.


----------



## NellyLou

This is why I chose to go to the doctor's office in my office building lol. So convenient. Yes, I have to deliver at a hospital that is 20 minutes further, but that's a one time drive compared to appointments all the time :) I don't know why I live in Canada. Winter is really not for me. I dream of spending winters in Portugal someday!


----------



## mummy3

Icy winters and pregnancy are not a good mix. This I'm glad to be in San Diego for! Its a bit of a heatwave just now but a nice 70F mainly :) I remember sliding down hills in the UK trying to get anywhere lol.

Lilfoosh, I hope your test went well:hugs: 

Sarahbear, sounds like everything is going great!:baby:

Doctor office in the building has to be the most convenient thing ever, very worth that extra journey to the hospital!

Lots of birthdays! The 30s are a lot of fun:winkwink:

December has come about so so fast:wacko:

I had the first steroid shot!! I think I can call this V day a bit early:happydance: Still waiting on the ffn results:coffee: Back tomorrow 8.30am for the next shot. So thankful to be able to say on thanksgiving that my baby is viable and has had the shots:cloud9: Just so long as she doesn't decide its a good time to come :grr: 

Food for tomorrow, ermmmm if its not all eaten today:blush: 2 chickens, a honey ham, homemade bread, corn casserole, yams, gravy, cranberry sauce, various pies, cookies, apple cider and eggnog! Well that's what I can remember. Happy thanksgiving to everyone for tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds delicious! Make sure to save at least a little for everyone else ;)


----------



## Bookity

I hate winter so much. I truly get horrible winter blahs. My birthday is in January, so I'm in the winter birthday club too!! I'll be 31 this year!

My appointment went fine today. Dr said I could do with gaining some more weight so I'll be sure to pig out tomorrow, lol. I think I haven't been eating enough at home between chasing toddlers and having a plain crappy selection of food in the house.


----------



## SarahBear

Winters where I am are very mild. I love it!


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> This is probably the Most Exciting Year Ever for you, missfrick!

Yes... moving, pregnancy, engagement, wedding, turning 30, and baby... this will be a hard year to top for sure!

I think (finally) Squiggles has moved up, had some left lower rib pain tonight, and feeling less movement in my vaginal area.

I love holiday season so much - I think I may be the only Jew who loves Christmas music and the holiday season and the look of snow on trees (not the cold from it though, haha), and the decorations in stores... I watched Elf today :haha:


----------



## bucherwurm

I can't believe Christmas is coming so soon. It's my husbands birthday, too, as well as my brother's a few days before Christmas, so a busy time!
I've ordered a couple of things on line today for presents, and we will be going shopping in town today and then in to the city for more shopping tomorrow. It will be an expensive week, but we need to get these things done!
We are in Ontario, so obviously we have snowy winters. I'm a little worried about the drive to the midwife's office every couple of weeks in the winter, but even if one or two is missed, I'm sure it will be fine. I'm more worried about the drive to the hospital to have baby. Who knows what the weather will be like then.
Also, happy Thanksgiving to our American mommys.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Bucherwurm :) Happy random shopping Thursday to you ;) Happy Thanksgiving to the other Americans. I know I'm thankful for a relatively uneventful first six months! I plan to gain at least 5lbs today.

I'm a 26 week lettuce today! Time is flying!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hope everyone has an amazingly awesome day. For those celebrating turkey day give thanks for pregnancy clothes so our bellys can stretch without having to undo the top of our pants. :D
Happy feast Day!! I ate an entire mini pie by myself last night. Can't wait for the rest..
Ohh the Ultrasound will be on Wednesday fx everything is okay. Today I won't worry about it. Have a great day my bump sisters.


----------



## MrsKChicago

mommasquirrel said:


> Hope everyone has an amazingly awesome day. For those celebrating turkey day give thanks for pregnancy clothes so our bellys can stretch without having to undo the top of our pants. :D

No sucking in! :happydance:


----------



## DrMum

I'm thankful that you guys make me laugh every day- what with missfrick just loving Xmas and our US girls using maternity pants for turkey accommodation! 

Too funny! Thanks guys!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope everyone had a good holiday! Ours was pretty fun, except that mom continues to wear her speech pathologist hat around my nephew, instead of just putting on the grandma hat and shutting up with the advice already. She also let him play with her glasses and take them off her face. I hope she doesn't think she can play that game with T. DH and I both wear glasses, and I'm sure he'll grab at them, but we want it clear from the start that they're not toys. She also gave me the third degree when she spotted me pouring a glass of wine for DH. I was holding a can of Coke, too. Would you not just assume I was getting someone else a drink while I was up? And if I did drink it, one small glass of wine on a holiday is really none of her business... She always makes holidays more enjoyable!

Everything else was good, though. Fun crowd, good food, didn't run so late that we were all exhausted, and I came home with 2/3 of a Costco sized pumpkin pie :)


----------



## Bookity

Oldest daughter has had a fever off and on today and no appetite poor thing. I ate plenty though!! I missed out on a light supper at my sisters house because of my girls fever. I didn't want to chance getting my 3 month old nephew sick.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, poor kiddo! I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Today was awesome. We went to a friend's for dinner. I ate so much and then got leftovers to take home. I swear I must have gained a few pounds in a few hours.
I find that family can make the holidays interesting. In some ways I'm glad we didn't travel to see family however I do miss them and wish I could see them right now. 
Bookity: hope your daughter gets to feeling better soon. 
Im looking forward to next week. I can't believe its almost December. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## NellyLou

Ah, MrsK, that is frustrating about your mom. Mine always has tonnes of advice too. It gets very frustrating as a mother at times. It might even be more annoying when you have an older nephew (I do too) so your mom probably tells you what she thinks about how they are raising their kid. Then you'll know what she thinks if you do the same thing. Also, we were very careful about not letting our DD touch my glasses, and she still managed to break them! And I'm blind (-10). Fortunately I wear contacts most of the time, but it made evenings and mornings difficult until my new ones arrived haha.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks Nelly. We're pretty close to staging a mom intervention. She's the only grandparent for both our kids (DH's mother is alive and lives in Chicago, but we don't talk to her), and we want them to have a relationship with her, but not if it's gonna be like this. 

Thankfully neither of us is too blind, so we could go a week without if we had to order new glasses, but I'd still really rather avoid having to replace them with no warning. If they break because mom taught him that stealing glasses is a fun game, I'm sending her the bill ;) I'm considering contacts at my next eye exam, but stuff in my eyes. Eek!

The kid was lazy yesterday, barely a few tiny kicks. Or maybe he changed position and he's kicking the placenta again. Hopefully he gets a little more wild today!


----------



## NellyLou

A momtervention hehe... we might need one of those! She is much worse with me than my brother. But she always told me what she thought my brother and his wife were doing wrong so I know her opinions on potty training (omg my daughter isn't potty trained and she's almost 3!), and punishing (I am firmly against spanking and slapping). 

I think this guy is on the verge of popping out my bellybutton! It never popped last time, so I didnt' expect it to this time, but it's already out more than last time. Crazy! Also getting heart burn like crazy now. fun stuff! 

How is everyone else doing? A lot of us are almost at 3rd tri!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

After all that brown spotting last weekend, my appointment went really well yesterday. They aren't able to tell me why but everything was still measuring the same. I did the GTT and today my tummy is horribly upset... apparently upset tummy & diarrea are common side effects, blah! :nope:

I'm glad you ladies had a good Thanksgiving. Bookity, I hope your daughter is feeling better today.

I hope you get the glasses thing sorted. My mum wears glasses and DS never touched them; he cried once when she took them off, like he didn't recognize her. :haha: But neither DH nor I wear glasses so he definitely didn't have as much opportunity to play with them as your boys will MrsK & Nelly!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope you're feeling better soon. I'm glad baby looks ok! My nephew has only been interested in my glasses once, and I was able to distract him, so I suspect he just thinks they're attached, too ;) Hopefully he still thinks that after being taught to play with them


----------



## NellyLou

Glad everything at your appointment went well, lilfooshfoosh! The upset tummy isn't fun though! Feel better!


----------



## frenchie35

Nelly, the exact same thing is going on with my navel: last time it held out, but it's on the verge of popping now. Who knows what it will look like in a couple months!

Baby loved Thanksgiving dinner! Leftovers tonight!


----------



## Teilana

Most of the time now, my belly button is flat but is on the verge of popping out by the end of the day. I suspect that won't last much longer though...

Bought some more cloth diapers today along with some wetbags :) Anyone else do some baby black Friday shopping?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm hoping we make it to Carter's. Not sure what else we'll find, but I'm keeping an eye open.

I may be too padded for my bellybutton to pop, but if I have my hand over it, it feels crazy when I sneeze. Like it's trying to escape.


----------



## missfrick

DH thinks the top of my belly button will pop soon, though I think I'm a little cushy for it to happen.

MrsK: I had a couple days last week where I got worried and wasn't feeling much movement, but I think as long as you're feeling something you're in the clear, even if it's not intense.

Me and DH both wear glasses, and I don't have contacts, so the "glasses are toys" game won't fly here.

I have gained another real 2lbs, which is getting frustrating. It seems I'm averaging 1-2 lbs a week right now, which is not going to be good since I wanted to stay at 40lb or under gain. Oh well, I am not making bad food choices, so it's something my body is doing independent of any poor nutrition... so I can't do much about it. Still crossing my fingers I don't hit 200lbs just yet (in the mornings) but after a meal (and I can't even eat that much anymore) I'm pretty close by night... here's to BF'ing and shedding the weight!


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies

I know most of you would groan over this, but Im a bit envious over all your cold and winter. Its 80 degrees here in Southern California and I dont think it will ever be winter. its still too hot to wear my new Ugg boots I spoiled myself on any later in the day past 9am.. and it'll probably be a warm sunny Christmas. 

So some of you are having the baby showers in December? Mine is scheduled for the 7th of February. About 5 weeks before my due date

And my belly is looking big a pregnant.. I've gained 17lbs total so far.. not sure if this is too much or just right, especially hearing about how much we are supposed to gain in 3rd tri. Im really going to try to stay under 30lbs total, but won't stress too much if that doesnt happen. If i want a shrimp burrito dammit, i'll have one :lol:

Glad that everyones Thanksgivings went pretty well.. and to think Christmas is barely a month away!! :)


----------



## bucherwurm

I think I am up about 20 pounds from the very beginning. I'm trying not to let it bother me too much. At least I'm over half way.
I finally did my glucose test today. The drink was actually half-way enjoyable, lol. The lab person was nice, and I didn't have to wait super long to start the drink. I'm a little nervous over the results, but hopefully they are fine. I'd rather know, though. I just wouldn't look forward to the fasting test if I don't get good results. 
I don't know if I posted yet, but we bought our nursery bedding set. I am planning on decorating the room from that, so it seems like a major buy. We also got our dresser for the room. I had a gift card from last Christmas for $50 and the dresser was $50 something with tax, so we only had to pay less than a dollar. I was pretty happy about that. So, now we have the crib, dresser, bedding set (when it gets here), stroller, chair, a swing that was bought for us, changing table for the bathroom used for $25, and an excersaucer and bouncy chair bought for us, and a bassinet that is loaned to us. Seems like a lot, but with the room still needing work, it makes me feel better. All the big stuff is done!


----------



## chimama

Hope you ladies had a good Thanksgiving! I worked really late on Wednesday and was so exhausted on Thursday that most of the Thanksgiving plans flew out of the window! Ended up sleeping a lot but definitely needed the rest.

On a good note, I passed my GTT test. Woohoo! I have gained 7 pounds since i got pregnant. My belly button has popped. DH was commenting how big and shiny my belly is and next thing started giving me the funny look. I think it turned him on!

I'm not really doing any black Friday shopping. We have all the big ticket items and I feel too lazy to go walking round the stores.

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## missfrick

I am hormonal and frustrated. DH basically won't let me buy anything new for the baby as "smart people use hand me downs"... There was a vibrating bouncer I really wanted, and it's on sale today, but forget it. If this child has to have all used things her whole life I'm going to be pissed. Nelly, slap some sense into him on Monday!!! Yes I am venting but I don't care. I was so excited about this baby and every time I want to get something for it he puts the kabosh on it. I have one diaper bag and there's another one I want if my grandma offers me one, and someone at work today told him that she never used one. Now he can't understand why I need two... Ugh I am so mad!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd be really frustrated with your DH, too! Some things it makes sense to buy used, but geez, unless it's a choice between the bouncy chair and the electric bill or something, he's gotta let you have a little fun. Isn't your DH the one who got all bent out of shape about maternity clothes, too? Might be time for a serious talk about his expectations of you...

Good job on the GTT test, Chimama!

And good luck on the GTT, Bucherwurm. What bedding set did you get? I can't wait to buy more baby stuff.

Swampmaiden, normally I'd hate you a little right now, but since my heat tolerance is now totally gone, I guess I'll let it slide ;) I certainly wouldn't mind it being a little warmer, though!

My shower will be mid-January, but I don't think there's a date set yet. It seemed like the best balance between getting past the holidays and not being too close to my due date.

T had some more active moments later today, thankfully. I think he moved because my kicks have moved. I know he's ok in there, and I'm feeling him at least a little every day now, but it's taking sooooo long to feel lots of movement. He gave me a good, solid bellybutton kick earlier and I commented to DH that it might even have been visible from the outside, and he was _horrified_. He had no idea that you can see them moving around as they get bigger! He's now terrified that he'll start seeing toes, and then he'll just burst out like in Alien :rofl: I assured him we wouldn't be seeing any actual toe outlines...

We didn't go too crazy with shopping, but I am exhausted! My poor hips... We got a few baby things at Carters that DH picked out, some stuff for him at Carhartt (plus a shirt for me that I can wear open over a tank top), then I joined him for his usual Friday dog walk job, then we got groceries, and then we stopped at Kohls. He was shocked at how sad and small the maternity section was, even though I warned him. He agrees that it's absurd to think people can just buy clothes without trying them on, especially when pregnant. No good clothes, but I got a couple long non-maternity nightshirts. They're a bit snug now, but I think they'll be good postpartum. I can wear something a little cute but still comfy in the hospital or in the early days at home if I have visitors, and they button down the front for nursing. I kind of wanted to keep going and hit Target and Joann and Lane Bryant, but I didn't have it in me. We'll probably do Costco for a new Keurig and Lane Bryant for bras on Sunday.


----------



## SarahBear

I read a belly button comment further up. Last time mine didn't pop; it just flattened out. It looked like an asterisk. I said that I was a star bellied sneech!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Thats cute Sara. I remember you asking when they start measuring. They usually start at your 24 week appt and some start around 28 weeks. You can always measure yourself I started at 20 weeks and was always measuring big. Hoping its just a big baby. My husband is 6'3 and I'm 5'9. I was just hoping I'd get lucky and have a small baby and easy birth. 
Anyone else get biten by the holiday bug? I've been singing and humming Christmas carols all day.


----------



## mummy3

Morning!!!

Sounds like thanksgiving was good for most of us!!! Bookity I hope you guys are feeling better though:hugs: Ate sooooooo much here lol:blush:

Lilfoosh, so glad your appointment was so positive!!:happydance: Hope that stomach ache is gone now though:hugs:

Swampmaiden, you are all bump so your gain must be spot on:thumbup: Cant believe how fast things are going!

My 17m old aims for glasses even without lessons on going for them, one of my pet hates and def would not want it encouraged!! :argh:

I think I'm almost back to pre preg weight now:happydance: The thyroid stabilized a month ago ish and I'm up at least 10lbs this month :rofl: Maybe another 10lbs after the last couple days:haha: Clothes feel tight now. 

I tried measuring the fundal height and got just under 21cm:wacko: Where is it meant to be to and from?

Glad the GTT went well for those who've done it:thumbup:

Miss frick, my hubby can be like that, so frustrating!!!:hugs:

Hmmm for all the San Diego weather, I still got uggs yesterday in the sale :rofl: They have tartan at the bottom so claiming its Scottish heritage:winkwink: Anyone else spoil themselves?

Got a wedding to go to in a few hours, taking the wheelchair lol as hubby is worked up over the bedrest thing. MIL is going to be there and this is where it gets interesting because she doesn't know yet!!! She also has to be the most dramatic hysterical person ever so could get really interesting if she notices :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

I woke up this morning too and my entire torso, back, top of arms and neck all are so tender! Like a really bad sunburn feeling:wacko: Anyone else had this?


----------



## Bookity

My hubby is the opposite. Wants new things and doesn't trust secondhand. I wouldn't mind saving a few bucks here and there. He may have no choice with this little guy though. We're paycheck to paycheck at the moment and oh how I HATE that!!


----------



## swampmaiden

Yeah, I'm glad you can relate to the perpetual warm weather, mummy3.. And you got uggs on sale?! I thought they like never marked them down lol let us know how the wedding goes and if MiL guesses the pregnancy.. Because you are totally showing!

MrsK, I see the weather reports on the great lakes region.. I'm sure after one day of winter like that, id be over the cold too! 

And I don't know how to measure fundal height.. The nurse told me my uterus is hanging to the left, and that's where I feel most baby movement. The kicks come and go.. I think if they change position, its easier/harder to feel depending on how they're oriented. 

Today I'm going for a private ultrasound with the in-laws.. I was waiting to reveal the gender to them until today, although pregnancy brain reared yesterday and I let the word 'granddaughter' slip out oops 

And I still haven't gotten one thing yet for the baby.. I guess I'm waiting for the shower before going on any shopping sprees, but truthfully I'm still just paranoid about jinxing myself.. Kinda silly but still...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just wrote a big long response and accidentally killed it when I hit backspace. I need to find a way to disable that on my keyboard. 

Good luck at the wedding and with your MIL, mummy3. Were you planning to tell her later? 

I don't think my MIL knows about the baby either. We were estranged from her for years (she's some kind of undiagnosed mentally ill, and very hard to be around), and she and DH have made very careful contact over the past year or so (a breakfast or two, and a few emails). He said he emailed her to tell her about the baby, but he's been having some email trouble with messages not going through, and she never responded, and she emailed to say Happy Thanksgiving with no mention of the baby... I have her on the shower invite list, and I know if he doesn't email her before then, the you know what is gonna hit the fan. And if I know her, it's going to be my fault, and she'll think it's a deliberate snub... It's his mother, so it's his decision (no way in hell am I putting myself back in the family secretary role with that woman), but I wish he'd send her a random "Baby update!" email or something, to make it sound like of course he thought she knew.

Bookity, my husband is similar. There are a few used things he's ok with, but he wants mostly new. And of course it's the expensive stuff, like strollers and cloth diapers, that sometimes are barely used and you can get for so cheap secondhand... I do get it, because we were both raised on a tight budget, and he tends to rebel against that, but why spend so much more on something you don't have to? Hopefully we get the big stuff at the shower and don't have to argue about it. 

Swampmaiden, it's awful. I love this city so much, but please can we move it a few hundred miles south??? I hope you guys don't stay so hot it makes the third trimester a misery. Have fun with the private scan!


----------



## missfrick

Hubby came around! We are picking paint and furniture today. I guess I'm just excited to get started and when he wants to take a step back I get upset... I blame the hormones!
I have no idea how to measure fundal height but o tried last night and got myself measured at 33 weeks... So I'm assuming I messed up lol!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay! Have fun decorating!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Fundal ht is from the pubic bone to the top of the uterus. The top of the uterus feels likea nose to me and the pubic bone Iis right where my bikini underwear usually end. Its also where my baby bump is now protruding from. Best to measure laying down. 
Its fun once you get used to it. Baby grows so fast in there. Im a science geek and I read about everything when it comes to babies in utero. 
Anyone planning on taking a baby moon/vacation in January? I have maternity photos, and classes but really looking foward to a good relaxing baby moon. 
Oh as for soreness..yes I have it all day now but mostly in my lower belly area. I think my abs are being stretched even more. Other than that I'm carrying high. Cant tell im pregnant unless you see my profile.


----------



## SarahBear

Anyone thinking about how to involve siblings in caring for the baby? Violet will be 2 years and 4-5 months when the baby is born. She likes to help with things and she likes babies... so I thought that it might help her develop positive feelings and interactions with the baby if I have her "help" with stuff.


----------



## missfrick

SarahBear said:


> Anyone thinking about how to involve siblings in caring for the baby? Violet will be 2 years and 4-5 months when the baby is born. She likes to help with things and she likes babies... so I thought that it might help her develop positive feelings and interactions with the baby if I have her "help" with stuff.

When I was growing up I remember my mom having me "help" often. Grabbing a burp cloth/receiving blanket, picking out what sleeper they would wear next, "burping" (patting on the back, even if it was so gentle nothing came up). Definitely made me not hate them/resent that they were taking MY time. Also, are you still BF'ing her? If so, and I don't know how, but there should be something you can find to do so she is "sharing" her food/comfort, not having the baby take it away from her, if that makes sense.


----------



## SarahBear

missfrick said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> Anyone thinking about how to involve siblings in caring for the baby? Violet will be 2 years and 4-5 months when the baby is born. She likes to help with things and she likes babies... so I thought that it might help her develop positive feelings and interactions with the baby if I have her "help" with stuff.
> 
> When I was growing up I remember my mom having me "help" often. Grabbing a burp cloth/receiving blanket, picking out what sleeper they would wear next, "burping" (patting on the back, even if it was so gentle nothing came up). Definitely made me not hate them/resent that they were taking MY time. Also, are you still BF'ing her? If so, and I don't know how, but there should be something you can find to do so she is "sharing" her food/comfort, not having the baby take it away from her, if that makes sense.Click to expand...

It's pretty much dry nursing at this point and she often doesn't latch properly, but yes, she's still nursing. If she's still nursing when the baby is born, I'm going to do my best to always make tandem nursing an option for her. I've heard that tandem nursing can be a great for sibling bonding.


----------



## MrsKChicago

This is my first, but I think getting older siblings involved is a great idea. I think there will be a lot less jealousy if they're engaged with the baby.

I've decided I hate growth spurts. I have another crappy headache, and I'm now pretty positive that the growth spurts are causing them. Not fun. Hopefully I'll be back to normal tomorrow. And it seems like it's also a contributing factor in the baby not kicking as much, and I want those kicks!


----------



## swampmaiden

Missfrick, that cracked me up about you measuring fundal height.. When I last on my back, my belly looks lopsided lol so not even sure what I'd measure if I tried

And no baby moon planned here.. Where you planning on going, mommasquirrel? As for us, My Hubby is busy with his chiropractor program to the point I'm a little worried about him being on time for the labor.. Baby is due about a week before his quarter ends

But on a happier note, the private ultrasound went great yesterday.. Baby girl was very cooperative, and was awake.. We saw her drinking amniotic fluid and her mouth movements were super cute. She was reclined with an arm behind her head and one leg propped up.. My FiL had tears he was so emotional.. Its the first baby on DHs side, so they're really excited. Afterward they took us out to lunch, so it was a very pleasant day

Anybody going back to work tomorrow? I just had my last day last Sunday... SO glad to be done!


----------



## mummy3

Have fun decorating missfrick!:happydance:

Swampmaiden, yup found uggs lol :haha: So glad the scan went great, that's so special, the family getting so excited :hugs: When do you plan on shopping? I hope your hubby is back on time, 1 week is close to the wire!! Yay for work being over too!!!:happydance:

MrsK hope you're feeling better, growth spurts are hard work:hugs: That sounds a nightmare with your MIL, you're right though, have to leave hubby to deal with it, in the long run its better. Mine is similar in a lot of ways, she gets very worked up about my pregnancies, the high risk but also a lot of the judgemental stuff:coffee: We were going to tell her at viability after the steroids but then the wedding was this weekend and she for sure would have made a dramatic scene! I think some is early dementia (she's mid 70s) but hubby says she's always been 'high strung'. Either way baby girl played ball and stood up the whole time lol so you couldn't tell I was pregnant:wacko: Will get a pic later. In laws huh :argh:

A babymoon sounds perfect, where are you thinking to go?:cloud9:

I've never had jealousy issues between the older kids and the new baby:shrug: I let them get involved but things just snap into place:thumbup:


----------



## swampmaiden

Nice mummy3, glad your mil didn't suspect your pregnancy! I was wondering lol


----------



## mummy3

To be fair she was very distracted, didn't realize it was the wedding day, her manfriend didn't either and wasn't able to rush down in time and she has vision issues:coffee: There was an awkward moment though, one of the bridal party came over and asked about my baby, she was def looking at the belly and I pointed her to baby Alasdhair :argh: Que the rumor going around I lost the baby and no one said anything, had to go around saying otherwise later:wacko:

Are you off looking for the uggs?:winkwink:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you managed to hide it, mummy! I think I'm going to solve our in law troubles with a generic holiday letter that talks about the baby as if we think she knows about him.

We already had our babymoon, but maybe we'll spend a night in a local hotel or something. Or one of those fancy pool suites so I can take the weight off.

I'm feeling much better today. Headache is gone! I got terrible sleep, though. That seems to be the theme lately.


----------



## mummy3

That's a really good idea MrsK, do you guys do a letter each year or will this be an exception?

Do the pool suites have a pool in the room? That sounds soooooo good!!! I think I'm starting to talk hubby into a night away, its our anniversary soon anyway.

That's good the headache has gone:hugs: Lack of sleep doesn't help.

I got a pic, excuse the messy bathroom and the pre make up knackered look:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4178.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, you're right, you can barely tell! Amazing how differently we all carry!

We don't usually do a holiday letter, but it'll be a good way to make sure MIL knows without it looking like we waited til six months to tell her. And there are a couple other relatives who I think would appreciate an update and who aren't on Facebook.

The pool suites do have a pool in the room. It's amazing! It's supposed to be a big sexy thing, but damned if I'm paying all that money to have sex that I could have for free at home when I could be swimming ;)

I picked up some lavender oil today, I'm hoping it'll help me sleep, and I've heard it's good for headaches, too. We got a new Keurig, too, before the sale ended, so hopefully my mornings will be less frustrating! This one doesn't just have a timer, it also has the power switch on the front, instead of tucking it in back where it's hard to reach.

It's been quiet today! Hope everyone is feeling ok :)


----------



## mummy3

I'm 5 foot 10 so she had room to stand up:baby: Little bit unnerved by the lack of showing but have a growth scan at perinatology on Tuesday and so far she's been on the small side but not majorly. Today she's laying sideways so big bump again:haha:

That's a good idea, adding in the other relatives too so it doesn't seem directed just at MIL:thumbup: It'll be a nice project to do too!

:rofl: So true! Get the smaller room, enjoy room service instead and then go swimming back home lol! I found a hotel with In room service mama to be massages, maybe broach that with the hubby:cloud9: Mines said if he gets his freelance work check next week he'll 'consider' so I'm thinking that's man for probably :rofl:

Lavender is lovely, I have a friend that does a lot with essential oils and she swears by peppermint for migraines. Enjoy the keurig!!! How are you with coffee? I absolutely love coffee, the stronger the better and for taste not just a wake up, its so hard to cut back! More so now there's so many flavours to try!

It is quiet, hopefully everyones having a quiet restful sunday:hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

https://sybaris.com/ Pretty cool, huh? I hope you get a chance to get away for a night.

I'm pretty good with coffee. I have to have my morning cup, and I like it bold, but I usually only want the one cup. I occasionally have a second cup if we're out, or do a cafe au lait so it's only half coffee. I thought maybe I'd go off it, but I still like it just as much.


----------



## mummy3

Very nice!! 

Weirdly I go off tea but not coffee, pregnancy is a weird thing:baby:


----------



## ladybrown33

Thanksgiving was great with friends and family!!! I love eating so it was perfect to me, lol

I don't really want any hand me downs but since returning to Boston I've been given two shopping bags full of clothes since my return to Boston. What do I do with this stuff?

I went shopping on "Black Friday" big mistake I was hot tired sweating and ready to leave after 45 minutes and deals aren't that great if you don't need electronics


----------



## MrsKChicago

Can you donate it somewhere if you can't use it? I'm not sure how you'd deal with anyone wondering why you never used the stuff they gave you, though...


----------



## ladybrown33

I have considered charity but I'm not sure if they would notice maybe keep a couple pieces and donate the rest. After all some things still have tags on them so they may not recognize them even if baby wears them.


----------



## missfrick

ladybrown33 said:


> I have considered charity but I'm not sure if they would notice maybe keep a couple pieces and donate the rest. After all some things still have tags on them so they may not recognize them even if baby wears them.

Is it all boy stuff? If not, I'd gladly take it lol!


----------



## missfrick

Mummy3, I don't know how this is your 6th and you're practically not showing, I'm on my first and am HUGE! Like my uterus just knew what to do and took over, haha! I know you had some thyroid issues at the beginning so I'm actually sure that wasn't fun and maybe you'd prefer to show more, it's insane to me that you say your girl flips around and some days you're showing and some days you're not, I feel this one moving all the time and I am always showing 100%!


----------



## mommasquirrel

We are looking into going to a bed and breakfast up in Cape Canaveral for a few days in late January. I'm just waiting on DH to put in his leave request so we can book it. The room we are looking at has it's own spa tub and there is a full breakfast in the mornings..I can't wait.
Swampmaiden: I'm glad to hear the US went so well. There is nothing like sharing something so precious with close family members. 
Mummy3: Glad that you got to avoid any drama with the MIL. Being tall has its advantages. I'm 5'9 and most of the time the baby likes to stand up and my baby bump is nearly non existent but then BAM it's there. 
Anyone else noticing baby moving a ton more? Of course, I had some OJ and then there was lots of movement and DH was super excited about feeling and watching baby move.
MrsK: a holiday letter sounds great. I think I'll try to make one too. I was thinking of doing an announcement letter thats mostly written up and then I'll send it out a few weeks after little one arrives.
I get really sleepy during growth spurts and then the unbearable hunger hits me. I noticed this evening that baby is actually near my rib cage. I can feel a light tapping and then I get sore on one side or the other.
Ladybrown: You can always drop off the clothes to a shelter that cares for new moms or donate to goodwill. I bet there are plenty of places that will take gently used clothing. Or you can keep the stuff just in case, it's always good to have things you don't mind if baby will stain. Like bibs, shirts, onesies. Then after a few months if one of your friends end up pregnant you can offer them to her. It's nice to have a stockpile just in case. =) If you have any nuetral stuff you can just stick it in my baby box. =) I'm so excited to mail out presents. I think I will end up mailing them out in a week or so. I just need to wrap up everything. =)


----------



## mommasquirrel

I didn't go shopping on black Friday. I'm mostly a homebody so i'm usually on the net looking for awesome deals. it's cyber Monday!! Can't wait for amazon's baby deals. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm excited about the gift exchange, too! I bought the baby half of my present today, I just need something for mom now :) 

A weekend at a B&B sounds lovely! So relaxing! 

I'm definitely showing all the time now, but there are days when I show more or less depending on what he's up to. I know it's probably worrisome to not show much, but I bet we'll all be super jealous of Mummy's weight recovery come April.

I may donate some of the things SIL gave me. I don't think she'll mind one bit, she got some baby stuff that wasn't to her taste, either, and didn't have any qualms about returning or donating it. Thankfully we mostly have similar tastes, so there are only a few things on the "eh, not too fond of it" list.


----------



## MrsKChicago

If you see any really good baby deals on Amazon, let us know!


----------



## Bookity

Noticing more movement here too. And been so damn sleepy lately, I wonder if a growth spurt would explain that??

My bump is pretty small, barely there in the morning, but by the end of the day it's pretty decent. Though I still seem to carry all of my babies pretty close, I've never gotten very big. I'll have to find my last picture of me with DD2, because that's the largest I've been.

My babies are not wanting to wake up in the morning and neither am I, but it's completely screwing up bedtimes, so I'm going to have to suck it up and drink more coffee I guess. I feel like such a horrible parent when others seem to have it so easy with schedules, I can't seem to make them work.

Hope everyone is having a good day and had a good weekend!

ladybrown, feel free to send some clothes my way!! ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

missfrick said:


> Mummy3, I don't know how this is your 6th and you're practically not showing, I'm on my first and am HUGE! Like my uterus just knew what to do and took over, haha! I know you had some thyroid issues at the beginning so I'm actually sure that wasn't fun and maybe you'd prefer to show more, it's insane to me that you say your girl flips around and some days you're showing and some days you're not, I feel this one moving all the time and I am always showing 100%!

To be fair, she IS showing lol, I've seen her in person, and she has a definite bump! 

Mummy3, post a pic of your bump from the side lol no fair with the picture straight on lmao :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

I woke up so late today but there are still lots of stuff online. Here is the link for the baby stuff on sale for cyber Monday
https://www.amazon.com/baby-deals-p...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=1990255382&pf_rd_i=5550342011
Hope it works. There was some britax items on sale and more. 

I started sweating badly last night even though it was not hot. I thought night sweats started after baby arrived. :blush: 

Happy December!! It just occurred to me that all our ladies will be in the third trimester before the new year. :happydance: So excited. I remember one of the moms said she might have baby sometime in December....who was it?

Sending good vibes to everyone today. I may make a trip out to Walmart today to look at some stuff on sale but the lazy part of me doesn't want to get out of my PJ's. Honestly though, I don't want to get tagged in peopleofwalmart either because I didn't change out of said PJ's. :dohh:

Anyone else shopping online find any good deals?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sneaky! ;) I bet sitting down helped to hide it from MIL, too. I just look fat when I'm sitting.

Little dude is definitely more active today. I guess the growth spurt is officially over! I tried lavender oil and got a new pillow, in hopes of actually getting some decent sleep, and I think it was a little better, but then Little Dog went and woke me up before I was ready. 

Bookity, I don't even have kids yet, and I'm finding it impossible to stick to a good schedule. Take it easy on yourself, growing people is tiring!


----------



## mummy3

Lol swampmaiden its an up and down bump, Saturday even from the side you cant tell:wacko: Today right out there and getting comments:haha: I'm almost at pre pregnancy weight from the thyroid so will get bigger now! So weird not gaining a lot, usually its huge amounts!!

Mommasquirral, I think it is a tall thing, we should all get some bump pics in here:baby: Cape Canaveral will be lovely, not long now:thumbup:

Ladybrown, maybe ask the people who donated to you if they mind what you do with the clothes? That or just keep one or 2 bits.

So hard to resist buying things in the sales!

Bookity, schedules change:hugs: Do you think its the darker mornings? 

People of Walmart :rofl: I'm weird and always make sure to look smart for Walmart for this reason too :rofl:

Oh no MrsK!! I think I'd cry!! Actually getting to sleep then having to get woken!! What was up with your dog? How many do you have? We have an elderly rescue English bulldog, got her 3 years ago now, she was basically left caged up for breeding :( Now she pretty much spends her days sunbathing:cloud9: So good with the kids too:thumbup:

I have a good chance of December delivery, def will not get past January anyway so might be me, I think a couple other moms here have later preterm/ early term deliveries in the past too. 

I was a total idiot today. Hubby took the car to work and our regular nanny is on her honeymoon and the temp doesn't have a car. Long story short my 17m old needed his steroid meds, we were out and I had no choice but to walk and get them. About 3-4 miles :argh: Agony now, lots of cramping and going to get into so much trouble at perinatology tomorrow! Little guy needed though, he's having a bad reaction from getting butter on thanksgiving, bad hubby :grr: so lots of projectile barf and wheezing. He comes first. He goes for endoscopy and colonoscopy on Wednesday and need to get as good a biopsy as possible. I'm so worried they're going to do the J tube :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh crap! That's way too much walking, even though I can't blame you. Maybe you can find someone who you can call on to help out if it happens again? A local friend or relative? 

We have two dogs, two cats, and a snake :) Both dogs are mutts, one is medium (45lbs) and one is kind of smaller medium (30ishlbs). The little one is kind of a pest, we suspect she might be part terrier. I let her live this morning because she had to go out, though. Sometimes she's just annoying for the sake of being annoying, but they're usually both good about letting me sleep in. I am never again adopting a dog under 40lbs, though! Never ever ever! They'll all be in the 40-60 range - big enough to not have the small dog habits, but small enough that I can lift them! I'm glad your girl is enjoying her retirement! Poor baby :(


----------



## ladybrown33

Mommasquirrel I did consider putting a few things in your babybox....

The rest once I decide what I definitely want is up for grabs I did think about just passing it on to the next person in line.

I have a definitely noticeable bump at times I wish it wasn't. Baby is doing this stretching thing more often. I call it stretching because I can feel baby on both sides of my stomach at the same time it's most definitely stretching.

Besides me growing my hair and nails are ridiculous right now.

If anyone is really interested in some of this stuff let me know


----------



## MrsKChicago

That stretching doesn't sound fun!

I don't mind the extra hair and fingernails, but I could do without the chin plucking and the out of control toenails that are getting harder and harder to reach ;)


----------



## mummy3

Yes! The hair!!! Thyroid left me with thin head hair but everywhere else is heading very very fast into yeti territory:nope: Toenails, yup should probably sort them too, the joys! Its really hard to keep everything neat:blush:

Small dogs are not my cup of tea either MrsK, I mean they are super, super cute but with kids its got to be a dog that wont get squashed lol. Our Maddi is the most easy going dog, very easily kept happy :) Snakes are so cool!!! You have a busy house there!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Little dogs can be so high strung, can't they? And it's harder to train them because people think fierce little dogs are so cute when they do things that would get a big dog in trouble. Which can be tricky if you're adopting an adult dog instead of getting a tiny puppy. And I know I don't have the patience for puppies, so it's gonna continue to be adult dogs. Oh well. I complain about her, but she's a sweet little snugglebutt and I love her. She's also enjoying her tenth nap of the day while I'm still awake


----------



## bucherwurm

To add to the animal talk, I have two dogs, Basset Hounds, and two cats. The dogs are 2 and 3 years old, and the cats are rescues at around 8 and 6 years old. They sometimes drive each other crazy, but we love them. The dogs are definitely the babies, and we keep telling them that they are getting a new baby sister.


----------



## DrMum

Jus trying to catch up on everyone's updates!

So, we went into MFM today for the joint appt with fetal cardiology and MFM. Baby echo was all perfect but to be thorough they will now see me every 2-4 weeks or as needed to monitor baby's heart. Then we went down to peds cardiology and DS had his appt and his echo done, both of which were also perfect and they will see him again in 5 years or as needed.

So, a loooong day of hospitals but all good news, and now I am sooo ready for bed as I'm exhausted but wanted to share our good news with you all. Whilst we aren't out the woods yet, I think we are a long way of the way there....!

And now to bed!!!! Will catch up properly tomorrow :) night all!


----------



## twinkie2

Glad to see all good news DrMum!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad to hear it's all good news, DrMum!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Mummy that's far to walk in your condition. Hopefully that won't happen again anytime soon.:hugs:
I'm so with you about the hair and nails. I am going to get a pedicure with my husband at the end of January and some waxing as well. I'm half Portuguese and I'm sporting sideburns and the start of a very weird mustache. :blush:It's so embarrassing, hence why I don't leave home often. The chin hair, my god!! I swear they started a colony that's starting to spread.:saywhat: I stopped plucking everyday and now do it right before my doctor appointments. It's insane. These are things that are not written in what to expect while expecting. My leg and arm hair are growing at such speed that it almost looks as if I'm trying to transform into Sasquatch.:blush: Trying my best to keep up with trimming and shaving but I know that there will be a time I will just have to ignore it. Please let me have kind nurses that don't say anything to me. I know my little one is going to be hairy. All my nephew and nieces had lots of baby fur. It was weird when my best friends daughter was born and I was like, where's all the cute baby fur? She looked at me like I was crazy. :wacko:
So for the best purchase of the day. I got a convertible car seat for little one. It was down to $79.99 from $189 so I am happy. :happydance: DH was surprised. Still trying to find a reasonably priced jumparoo that's safe to use in our place. I wanted a johnny jumper but we don't have any hallways that could support it and I'd hate for it to fall if baby jumps a little to vigorously while in it. 
I'm so anxious for Wednesday now. I just want to see this cute little baby on the screen again. 36 more hours.. lol, yes I am neurotic enough to start a countdown. :winkwink:


----------



## mommasquirrel

Have you seen this?
 



Attached Files:







junk food.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have this mole on my arm just at the crook of my elbow with a single hair sprouting from it. I keep forgetting it's there until blood draw time, when the nurse is staring intently at that particular square inch of skin... My nephew had baby fur because he was early. He looked just like my brother because they had matching sideburns! It was cute but hilarious.

Great deal on the car seat! Hope you have a good ultrasound. I have one in a week. I'm pretty confident that my placenta will have moved, but a little nervous.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! I'm almost a jumbo bag of chips! Sounds less painful than a watermelon, at least!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's excellent news DrMum! Very happy for you all :hugs:

We have 2 dogs, a westie (9 yo in Jan, 17 lbs) and an english springer spaniel (8 this past Oct, 40 lbs). The westie is DH's and the spaniel is mine, but they are both ours, if that makes sense! :haha: I'm not a fan of small dogs but I have always had big dogs so ours is trained like a big dog- I totally agree that some people don't train little dogs properly just because they are small (cats get similar leeway that bigger dogs just don't get). They are both fantastic with DS as we prepared them from puppies to deal with the pokes and pulls kids can inflict. 

We had our company Christmas party last night and it was ok. DH and I weren't really able to get enough food as we weren't fast enough or willing to give up our table (it was appetizers and they got swarmed as soon as they came out). But then one of the waitstaff came over with a plate for me! She said she heard a rumour there was a pregnant lady who kept missing out on the food. Haha, pregnancy win! The waitstaff was the best part of the night, it was lovely.


----------



## swampmaiden

Nice junk food chart.. Now I want a tub of fried chicken lol


----------



## mummy3

I always wonder if little dogs get extra attitude because they've realized they're so little and are meant to be wolf size:haha:

What kind of readiness do cats need?

Drmum that's a brilliant update!!!:happydance: When is your next check?

Mommasquirral, the yeti/sasquatch challenge IS ON :bodyb: I'm trying to keep up but needs to be literally every other day minimum!! Also hairy babies here too:haha: Its cute!

Woah that was a bargain :O

Wednesday is tomorrow!!:happydance: I have big growth scan at perinatology, very curious to see how much the estimated weight will be.

I hope your placenta has moved MrsK:hugs: Was it a full previa or very close?

Littlefoosh, that's def one of the perks:haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! Excellent waitstaff, Foosh!

Mummy3, my placenta was just barely in the c section range at my 20 week scan. It was about 1.5cm from my cervix, and the internet generally says it has to be 2cm away, though I don't know the specific policy at my office. And it's anterior, so odds of it having moved that last half centimeter are very high. I'm not really freaked out about it, but I'm getting kind of anxious to check. I don't like the uncertainty.

The little dog (Clementine) let me sleep in! Woohoo! She's back in my good books for now ;)

I'm not entirely sure about preparing cats. One of ours I know will stay clear as much as possible, unless the baby ends up being the warmest thing in the house when she's super cold ;) The other cat is pretty tolerant but knows to keep his distance if he doesn't like something. I think if they can put up with Clementine, they can put up with Teddy. Generally, rather than readiness, I'd focus on making sure they have a safe place to retreat and making sure they're never unsupervised with the baby.

Tomorrow is our hospital tour! I can't wait! DH has a cold, so I hope he's feeling better, or it's going to be a looooong day for him. He has work, then he has to walk a dog, and then the hospital tour.


----------



## missfrick

I have no idea how to prepare my pets. I have a 7lb dog (she's actually not yappy or nippy, but she IS bold around larger dogs - she thinks she's a pittbull), and we have a 14lb cat who I have already found napping in the bassinette and on baby clothes... the one lucky thing is that DH had him declawed when he was a kitten (I know, it seems cruel, but I'm pretty happy it was done now - not my choice DH had him for 8 years before we met) but it means he won't be able to scratch at the baby.


----------



## HopefulInNL

Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted! 

missfrick, my brother and SIL have two cats and they liked to jump in the baby's crib so they laid tin foil down in the crib and the cats were scared of it! It worked for them. :)

We have our first baby class tonight. It's only a two night class (two hours each night) and we get a tour of the birth center. I'm really excited! I wonder if they will show any videos. I have a feeling it may be an eye opener for my DH. :huh:

We have a little 14lb dog and we really aren't too worried with how he will be. He has been around some friends kids and our niece and nephews so much and he is so good with them. He is not yippy or nippy at all. He is actually pretty mellow for a small dog. But, I will say...he is the most spoiled dog I know...he is our baby! :shy:

Anyone else know much about the Baby Brezza Formula Pro? I saw it on the home screen of bnb website and looked it up. I know a lot of you mommies are planning to breast feed, but just wondering if anyone else has looked into it. I think it looks pretty amazing!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

HopefulInNL said:


> Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted!
> 
> missfrick, my brother and SIL have two cats and they liked to jump in the baby's crib so they laid tin foil down in the crib and the cats were scared of it! It worked for them. :)
> 
> We have our first baby class tonight. It's only a two night class (two hours each night) and we get a tour of the birth center. I'm really excited! I wonder if they will show any videos. I have a feeling it may be an eye opener for my DH. :huh:
> 
> We have a little 14lb dog and we really aren't too worried with how he will be. He has been around some friends kids and our niece and nephews so much and he is so good with them. He is not yippy or nippy at all. He is actually pretty mellow for a small dog. But, I will say...he is the most spoiled dog I know...he is our baby! :shy:
> 
> Anyone else know much about the Baby Brezza Formula Pro? I saw it on the home screen of bnb website and looked it up. I know a lot of you mommies are planning to breast feed, but just wondering if anyone else has looked into it. I think it looks pretty amazing!

That looks very similar to the one i purchased, the tommee tippee perfect prep machine :p I'm unsure though if the brezza one u put the formula in yourself? It doesn't say, with the tommee tippee one u do it yourself which I wasn't aware of until it arrived.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm planning to breastfeed, but I sure wouldn't mind a formula mixer like that if it doesn't work out. It's like a baby Keurig!


----------



## DrMum

A friend of mine really struggled with nursing - bless her heart she tried soooo hard. Anyhoo. She now uses the baby brezza and it's awesome. Kind of like a baby keurig or margaritaville maker! Someone should invent a joint baby formula/ mom cocktail mixer on the other side!! Now that would sell!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Looks like the growth spurt from hell paid off ;) Here's my end of second trimester 26+5 bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1523.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DrMum

Nice! Mrs k you have the perfect pregnant lady look!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks DrMum! I'm really enjoying letting it all hang out for once ;) I didn't realize how blurry that photo was on my phone, though!


----------



## mummy3

Wow MrsK that is an awesome bump!!! Pregnancy is meant for letting it all out, enjoy:happydance: Good luck for the placenta check, I bet it has moved but not knowing is never fun :hugs: Eek!! I hope your hubby is going to be up for all that!!

7lb pitbull :rofl: 

Hopeful, I hope the class is very informative for you, birth center sounds lovely too, what kind of amenities does it offer?

The formula gadget looks cool! I'm going to breastfeed but if I wasn't I would be very tempted. Are you guys going straight to formula?

I'd buy the cocktail mixer:haha:

I had my growth scan and cervical length, Doppler etc at perinatology. Mixed news, cervix is stable:thumbup: Baby is measuring below the 10% though, I guess that's why I'm small, est weight at 1lb 3oz. They want a high protein diet, I need to go study it and figure out a menu. There was issues with resistance so I have to get that checked a lot too now as well as getting labs. I had HELLP and full eclampsia with my first and each pregnancy has a 25-50% of happening again, it didn't for the next four but apparently the hyperthyroid increased the risk again. One thing after another:coffee:

Alasdhair's scopes tomorrow, gonna get me plenty burgers from the mcdonalds there:haha: Whats everyones latest cravings?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the extra protein! Were your other babies small? I know some people just make small kids, my friend's daughter is itty bitty and totally healthy. I'm glad your cervix is stable. You're almost a whole week past V Day now!

I'm totally behind a machine that makes formula and cocktails! Just don't get 'em mixed up at 3am! Then again, maybe that would help baby sleep through the night ;)

I'm finally really getting past the meat aversion, I think. I even had meatloaf the other day! DH makes amazing meatloaf, but I wouldn't have touched it for the first six months  I told him if he can find me a burger in Chicago like my favorite burger place in New Orleans, we can go out for burgers. Every other burger still sounds gross, but that particular type sounds delicious (it's just a high quality, skinny, greasy, crispy edged diner cheeseburger). But it's still mostly sweets, sweets, and more sweets. DH was shocked when I told him we're out of ice cream because usually if he doesn't eat it, it sits forever while I just nibble at it. I think I've eaten more ice cream this pregnancy than I have in the past two years. I'm resisting the urge to go get another cookie right now, but I have to save room for pie ;) And you thought it was baby in that bump!

DH seems to be doing a lot better today. He spent a lot of the day very cranky, which usually means he's on the mend...


----------



## missfrick

MrsK your bump is REALLY showing now, just the perfect look for the end of 2nd tri!

Mummy3: high protein... eggs, meat, cheese... all the delicious things

My #1 craving is still Wendy's baked potatoes, it's so weird. It's not even that I HAVE to have one, it's just that when the option presents itself... well, I'm eating them about 3-4 times a week, bahaha!

DH was so nice, my b-day is Thursday and even though I only drink decaf coffee (even when I'm not preg) he got me a Nespresso, because all we have is an espresso maker and it's just such a pain to use so I always have him make coffee for me (so maybe it's a gift for himself too?) Joke might be on him because the pods are expensive, but I feel really lucky and fortunate. Plus, there was a sale on some of our registry items so we also got a nice merino wool throw from The Bay, and a KitchenAid mixer, so I think I will have to make some fresh bread soon.

When does nesting usually start? Tonight I meant to take my meds, but instead spent an hour cleaning the kitchen... like, scrubbing counters and cupboard doors and everything. It looks fantastic, but it's very unlike me to clean at all, and when DH came to help I nearly bit his head off and said it was MY cleaning time (lol who the heck am I?)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! I'm still happy to let DH do the cleaning ;) The urge to prepare is getting stronger, though.

Enjoy the Kitchenaid! I love ours! It's good for so many things. I think there's a way to use your own coffee in the Nespresso, isn't there? I'd probably just pay for the pods, though. I'm lazy ;)


----------



## frenchie35

Lol @ missfrick! Sounds like hormone-induced nesting to me!

Here are a couple pics from last week. DD will now rub my belly if I ask "want to say hi to baby?" and sometimes will even try to kiss my belly! She's excited to be a "big sissiter".
 



Attached Files:







10436187_10100297904628568_4704766450706335652_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 13









10501718_10100297904638548_1687748078595761604_n.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mummy3

Wow frenchie that's one impressive bump!!! Your daughter is so cute!!!

MrsK, they were a mix of sizes, usually on the bigger end. My first 2 were 35 weekers at 6lb10oz and 6lb1oz, then 33 weeker at 4lb 12oz, 32 weeker at 3lb 10oz (my smallest, about 25%) then 31 weeker at 4lb 1oz. First 2 were big for dates. Size isn't too bad compared to how far can get I believe, a 4lb 36 weeker will do a lot better generally than a 3lb 32 weeker. Plus scans can be way out, my 33 weeker was estimated at 3lb 3oz 4 hours before the c section and she was almost 5lb lol. 

No way would mix formula and cocktails!!! My sons formula has to be the rankest smelling and tasting thing ever, even the 'flavoured cartons' The unbroken down formulas smell a lot better though so you guys could get mixed up:haha: 

Never had meatloaf, whats in it? You must be so glad to be able to have some meat again!! WIth your family that must have been torture!! Is the burger similar to in and out burger? Those are good :munch: Oh yes sweets too, any flavours in particular?

Nooooooo wendys baked potatoes :argh: When we lived in Arizona I got a maggot in one :sick: Took pics and everything and they tried to give us a token for another meal there:dohh: 

That is really nice of your hubby missfrick, extra impressive that he did a 2 in 1 to get the coffee maker benefiting you both:thumbup: Fresh bread is sooo good:cloud9:

Cleaning?? What is this?? :haha:


----------



## twinkie2

Too cute Frenchie!


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? Glad to read some good news regarding echoes etc. 

I enjoy seeing all the lovely bump pictures :) 

Glad people mentioned the hair thing. My belly is embarrassing!!! It's darker and more noticeable than before. I don't want to bleach it though in case of any small risk. 

As for cravings, milk is mine currently, which I don't mind at all. 

I'm off to my 24 week check shortly. Will I have to show my embarrassingly hairy tummy!? Aha :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Too cute, Frenchie! I hope your daughter likes being a sibling once the baby is here. They'll have a very similar age gap to me and my brother, and we always got along reasonably well.

Bumpwishes, the bad news is, you'll almost definitely have to show your belly. The good news is, your nurses and doctors have absolutely definitely seen way worse!

Mummy3, that's a good point about the ultrasound sizes. I've heard more stories about them being way off than about them being right. I think my nephew's birth has my concept of fetal sizes all screwed up, because he was huge for 28 1/2 weeks (3lbs, 3oz). I'd be scared to see his size at full term!

We don't have In and Out here :( From everything I've heard about them, it's a tragedy that we don't... You're right that it's a relief to want meat again! Especially for DH, he's starting to lose it ;) I still can't eat everything, but that's ok. 

Everyone's meatloaf recipe is different, but it's generally ground meat with some kind of binder (eggs, bread crumbs, etc) and seasoning, formed into a loaf and baked. I really don't like most of them, but DH does his mom's recipe, and it's delicious. Hers is a mix of pork and beef, crushed up Ritz and Saltine crackers, sour cream, ketchup, eggs, and some particular mix of seasonings that I don't remember, topped with bacon (only in America...). It's very flavorful. The sweet cravings have been mostly simple cakes and cookies, and ice cream. Not too weird, I prefer simple desserts generally. Big chocolate cakes and complicated ice cream are too rich for me except in small doses. My mom's annual cookie party is this weekend, and I still haven't picked a cookie to make. I was tempted to get a bunch at Costco and fake it ;)

Tonight is the hospital tour! They call it an orientation class, and I know they do just plain tours, too, so I'm not sure what it's going to be like.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm in such a good mood today. We got to our ultrasound appointment just in time. I hate having to drink so much water beforehand. I always end up feeling quite waterlogged. Baby was head down facing the left side. Still measuring about a week ahead of the due date. The technician was awesome and gave us a couple of pics. She said the baby has long legs and if we're not careful might just end up walking out during delivery. Made my husband laugh so much. I just sat there shocked. We got to see the baby drinking amniotic fluid and it almost looked like the baby smiled when DH started singing to him. It was amazing. Even the tech was shocked and said it was the first time she ever saw a baby react to someone's voice. Needless to say, DH walked out chest out and with a massive grin. I'm just glad baby is healthy and the amniotic fluid level was good. We're going in on Friday for the Diabetes test... :cry: I have to fast from midnight til I go in there...No more midnight snacks or 3 am snacks for me. 

here are the pics from today. baby's foot is about 2 inches long and baby is weighing around 2 pounds 3 ounces..big baby. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound December 3, 2014 (3).jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MrsKChicago

Cute! Sounds like a great scan! Good luck with the GTT test, I'd be stuffing my face at 11:59 ;)


----------



## missfrick

Ugh I have to learn to go to bed earlier, I've been staying up until at least 2am and cramming my face with crackers the past 3 nights in a row. Lol they're so good though. 

I was on the bus today (something I avoid as much as possible) and some asshole kid (like university age) pushed past me (I was standing) and I took a backpack directly to the stomach. He didn't even say excuse me. I yelled at him, and the bus driver looked at me like "what am I supposed to do"... So frustrating! I will definitely raise Squiggles like I was, to be careful and polite.


----------



## MrsKChicago

What a little dickweed! I don't understand some people. Even if you weren't pregnant, that's just unacceptable. I hope you're feeling ok. I'm sure baby is fine, but that still can't be comfortable.

Is anyone else short of breath these days? I'm fine if I'm just lounging around, but bringing laundry upstairs or anything else mildly athletic (and I mean mildly, it's only 7 stairs to the laundry room) leaves me short of breath. Stairs have never been my favorite, but it's not usually this bad. I have to climb to the third floor once a week for tutoring, I dread how that's gonna go in a couple months... I can keep my kids downstairs in the main room instead of going up to the middle school room, but I hate to admit defeat ;) I know it's normal as my lungs get squished, but it's annoying! DH left me a very reasonable list of chores to get done today, and I'm pretty sure I won't have it in me to finish it all and still be up for this hospital tour tonight...


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Too cute MrsK, Frenchie & mommasquirrel!

Good luck bumpwishes, let us know how it goes

Happy birthday tomorrow MissFrick! Good on DH for compromising on the new vs used debate

Mummy, I hope the protein diet helps! With DH they said he was going to be way over 10 lbs and the ob was freaking out a bit, but he came out 7lbs15oz... so they can definitely not that accurate :hugs:

I have been short of breath the last several weeks MrsK. It sucks and I did start taking the elevator up from the parking garage about 2 weeks ago because I was just too embarassed when I would get to the top of the 2 flights of stairs and was a total wreck. :bush:

OK- I was up last night at 3 am and couldn't get back to sleep... the strangest things started going through my mind, but I have a question that I'm scared to see what google comes up with! I will ask you ladies, but I want to make it clear in advance that I'm not debating birthing options/choices, I am just curious about how this particular situation is handled...Ok, here goes:

When you give birth in a birthing pool what happens if you poop? I know with a vaginal birth a good portion of women poop during the pushing stage and if you are at the hospital then someone just whisks it away and puts a new sterile cloth or whatever down...


----------



## MrsKChicago

They scoop it out with a sieve or fishnet  The benefits of water birth are worth the grossness, I think, but there are some parts of it you just have to block out!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

ahhhhh! What if it isn't...solid? And I'm assuming there are no chemicals or anything in the water, right? Like, chlorine in the eyes would not be a fantastic introduction to our world


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think it's just a tub full of normal water. I have no idea what they'd do if it wasn't solid! I guess it's probably rare?


----------



## mommasquirrel

missfrick: I have issues with my sleep schedule also. For the life of me I can't get to sleep until 3 or sometimes 4 am. DH heads off to work and I wake around lunchtime. Really wanting to get back to a "normal" pattern but we will see. I think I need to add some more walking or exercise to my daily routine to tire me out earlier.:wacko: Also, Happy Birthday!!

bumpwishes: don't worry about the hairy belly. I probably have you beat. Also the doctors have seen everything so don't worry too much about it. Hoping to appointment goes well for you.:hugs:

MrsK: you crack me up. I will definitely stuff my face up to midnight then I am hoping the baby doesn't need any on demand womb service until after the test. We are planning on getting steaks tomorrow night so I can have a ton of protein beforehand to fend off being hungry. Really hoping it works. Also, a good meatloaf is worth its weight in gold. 

Frenchie: you have a beautiful bump. I am so glad you're daughter is being involved and touching. I can't wait to have that experience in a few years.

Lilfoosh: I never thought about that part of it for the birth in the bath. I suppose it has happened. For me I'd made sure they drained the tub and cleaned it since it's mostly regular water with some essential oils in it to help momma relax. Mostly they just use a net to catch and release the foreign agent into the toilet. The only thing I know is there's a weight restriction for momma on having a water birth. I think it's to be under 250 pounds. It's in case they need to remove you due to an emergency. 

As for inconsiderate youths on public transit they are on my hate list. I'm glad I don't need to take a bus anywhere. WE moved and the closest stop is more than a mile from me. DH doesn't let me walk more than a few blocks because I start wheezing. 

I went to the pharmacy to get my thyroid medicine and I was rubbing the sides of my bump..it's itchy. They lady next to me asks if I am okay. I respond, "I'm fine, the baby is just stretching out my belly a bit today". She was like oh..I had no idea you were pregnant, I just assumed you were bloated. :blush:I felt so uncomfortable. She asked how far along I was and then went on to say how she knows a lot of women that look farther along than me but it's because they are fat. --> I couldn;t wait to get out of there and back to the refuge of my home. Luckily DH was around came over and tried his best to make me feel pregnant and less fat. :cry:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, classy lady at the pharmacy  I know sometimes it can be hard to tell for sure, but you know, at least don't be a jerk after you find out! I'm sure you look lovely! Some people just don't pay attention.

At my hospital, you risk out of water birth if your BMI is above 40. But you can labor in the tub no matter what. The midwives haven't explained the reasoning, though.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm going to ask about laboring in the tub. If I can do that, I'm all in. Woohoo!! So here is a collage of pregnancy survival tips I got off of online. Hopefully you can enjoy it too. I laughed so much. Happy Laughing!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







HPT.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> Wow, classy lady at the pharmacy  I know sometimes it can be hard to tell for sure, but you know, at least don't be a jerk after you find out! I'm sure you look lovely! Some people just don't pay attention.
> 
> At my hospital, you risk out of water birth if your BMI is above 40. But you can labor in the tub no matter what. The midwives haven't explained the reasoning, though.

But won't most people have an "overweight/obese" BMI during pregnancy, especially if they were at the high end of their BMI to begin with? I could be wrong, but if I gain 40lbs during my pregnancy (or more, lol) I will fall into the "obese" BMI range. I get that it's dependent on how overweight you are beforehand and whatnot, and your height and stuff... I wonder what the reasoning is. Does obesity automatically make you high risk?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not sure what exactly the issue is. I was technically (barely) obese when I got pregnant, and I was still 30 or 40lbs away from the water birth limit, so it's not super duper mega strict. I'm not sure if it's a matter of being able to get you out of the tub, or just being able to reach the baby? Since I'm allowed to labor in the tub no matter what weight I am, it's hard to think of what would only come up during the pushing stage. I know my midwives and hospital are pretty careful about making sure their policies are evidence based and not just arbitrarily applied because "that's the way things are done," so there must be a reason.

I really ought to weigh myself and see where I am. At the rate I'm going, I may just break the 40 bmi limit despite having started out so far below it...


----------



## MrsKChicago

You inspired me to look it up. This is an interesting read, though obviously from a biased source (because who isn't biased when it comes to childbirth??). https://wellroundedmama.blogspot.com/2008/08/so-why-bmi-restrictions-in-waterbirth.html


----------



## mommasquirrel

I don't think being obese makes anyone high risk for pregnancy. I know plenty of obese women who gave birth without any problems and skinny ones that had issues. 
For example: I have a friend who is 5'5 and 230 pounds pre-pregnancy. She gained 30 pounds in the pregnancy and her BMI was in the morbidly obese range but she had no problems and gave birth naturally. 
Then on the other hand you have my friend who is super athletic and was working out during the pregnancy. She's 5-8 and pre-pregnancy weight was 150. She gained about 15 pounds in total but developed gestational diabetes and ended up being high risk because of genetics. 
Personally though I am worried a bit because I am obese. I started out at 170 before trying and the fertility meds just made me gain weight like I was a starved child at an all you can eat buffet. I gained about 70 pounds in 2 years. I don't regret it at all because we finally got pregnant. 
The only thing I think that would be nice is not to have to lug all this extra weight around right now. I wouldn't worry about being obese during the pregnancy or after. The weight will come off in time.
I think I gained a majority of the weight in my hips, thighs, and boobs.. DH doesn't mind at all, lol. He gained weight too just from being around me. Poor guy.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I really enjoyed the article. There are a lot of good points in there that I didn't think of.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I worry about my weight and its impact on the pregnancy, but so far everything is going well, so I'm hoping it continues that way. I know a lot of it is just paranoia because OMG fat people can't be healthy!!! I've always been in good health, even at my heaviest, so I don't see why pregnancy would be any different. There's always that nagging fear of sudden complications, though, like gestational diabetes, or blood pressure problems. The fancy blood pressure machines at the midwife's office don't read me correctly, so I hope I don't have trouble convincing them to do it manually at the hospital. I'd hate to be classed as high risk because of high blood pressure when it's not even high! The only people I know of in real life who had weight related complications were really really extremely obese and already had weight related health issues. 

I'm not suffering too much from carrying extra weight around, but I lost a lot of weight in the two years leading up to getting pregnant (I was down 50lbs at one point, but gained ten or fifteen back), so I guess my body is used to it. It's getting a little harder to maneuver, but I don't think that's weight related so much as shape related.


----------



## MrsKChicago

For all my worrying, you'd think I'd have the good sense not to sit here eating whipped cream straight from the can...


----------



## mommasquirrel

you make me smile MrsK. I completely understand the fear of it all and if I had whipped cream I'd be doing the same thing. DH already consumed the whole can in two days. 
Right now I am procrastinating about going to the grocers. I just want a chocolate bar and some cookies. Oh and a nice long sleep so I don't get cranky. :thumbup:


----------



## DrMum

Morning all. Can't sleep hence the 2am online-ness.....

I saw my OB today and am officially scheduled for c section either on or as soon as possible after February 20th! It feels very weird to know that already instead of the usual wondering when and where waters will go!

Weight wise I'm at 17lbs at 27weeks. It's more than I would have liked, but breastfeeding will shift a good amount and at this stage no matter what you do, it goes up!

My trend is the bigger baby so I can't imagine a 1lb13 baby mummy3. This ones EFW is 2lb11 already!

Anyhoo I should probably try and head back to bed... Lying there listening to DH and DS snoring just really annoys me after a while as I get really jealous I'm not asleep :haha:


----------



## bumpwishes

Haha thanks MrsK, I plucked the worst few. Thanks ladies!! I didn&#8217;t look at my bare tummy but it was so lovely to hear baby&#8217;s heartbeat again, even if it was only briefly. Everything was lovely. GP said baby was happy and kicking away :D.

Oh mommasquirrel your scan story was just lovely to read and baby looks soo cute! Glad it went so well. Ignore that silly lady, she doesn&#8217;t know what she is on about. 

Drmum how exciting to pretty much know when LO will be arriving!

I think my bump is helping to make me feel extra excited about Christmas this year :).


----------



## mummy3

My baby girl was estimated at 1lb 3oz not 1lb 13oz, its crazy to think that small! I actually do feel like she's a lot smaller than my normal but not convinced its at the <10% She's pretty violent in there for being small!!!

Foreign agent :rofl: Not entirely sure what they would do with the poop, fish it out? I bet its seen all the time though, either from the mom or from the baby having early meconium or something. Likely in the moment you wont care at all but on the off chance you do then just blame baby :rofl: 

Missfrick, that is awful about that guys behavior!!!!:growlmad: I think I would have lost it at him ranting!!!

Mmmmm steak :munch: Good luck for the diabetes test!!

Miommasquirral, that is a beautiful story, what a special scan:cloud9:

People can be so rude about pregnant ladies!!! I've had both sides, being slimmer and being in the overweight side, both get comments. Its like a bump or pregnancy comment is an open invitation:nope: My sliimer pregnancies have been the least healthy so who knows, if you're healthy beforehand then no need to worry more:hugs:

Why would they do it as a end of pregnancy weight restriction? That doesn't seem fair!!


----------



## bucherwurm

I am back from another midwife appointment. It went well. 
My GT test came back fine, which is good. :happydance:
We talked about birth places again. I'm still not sure where I want to have baby.
Everything seems fine with baby. I have another appointment in two weeks, to get checked up before the holidays.


----------



## Teilana

Did my GTT on Monday. Had a midwife appointment yesterday. I passed my test :) They also said that even though my iron and platelets were good, they were on the low end so they want me to drink more and take iron and chlorophyll supplements. Next appointment is in 3 weeks, December 22 :)


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> You inspired me to look it up. This is an interesting read, though obviously from a biased source (because who isn't biased when it comes to childbirth??). https://wellroundedmama.blogspot.com/2008/08/so-why-bmi-restrictions-in-waterbirth.html

Interesting read. "The fear of getting a fat woman out of water" kinda made me chuckle, if the "fat woman" fainted on the ground and required surgery someone would have to pick her up anyhow... In any case, I hope you stay under your limit. I definitely know the perils of weight loss and gain, I've struggled with mine for my entire life, have "successfully" done weight watchers twice (I say it like this because I eventually gained at least 50% of it back, the first time I gained 100% + 20lbs. I started doing intense workouts 2 weeks before finding out I was preggo and then had to stop (it was a lot of pushing myself which is not recommended during pregnancy).

As of this morning I am up 25 lbs and quite happy with it. My mom came over for lunch and hanging out with me for my birthday, and she felt the baby move 3 times! She's the second person to feel the baby, and even DH only felt her on one occasion. How exciting!

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy birthday, MissFrick!

Glad to hear about appointments going well :) I can't wait for Tuesday's ultrasound.

Maybe it's harder to handle a wet, slippery fat chick? I could see the edges of the tub being an obstacle, too. But it still seems like an odd concern. I'm sure hospitals deal with moving heavy patients all the time and have protocols in place.

Mummy3, I haven't asked if they go by bmi at the start or end of pregnancy, but if it is an issue of not wanting to get a heavy mom out of the pool, it makes sense that it would be current weight. Some women lose, some gain 100lbs, so there's going to be a lot of variation in the end result of a 200lb woman getting pregnant. One of these days I do need to talk to the midwife about water birth, so I'll report back when I do. I'm keeping an open mind on what will be most comfortable at the time, but I'd like to have the option.

What are you ladies planning to wear for the birth? Everything I've heard says to bring your own comfy clothes and that it can make a big difference for the type of birth I'm aiming for, because you put the hospital gown on and it makes you feel like a sick patient, not a mother just doing what mothers have been doing for millennia. It all makes sense, but the laundry! I don't want to clean up after birth, and it feels wasteful to buy something that's going to be thrown out because it's covered in grossness. So impractical. The instructor at the hospital orientation talked about it last night and now DH is really gung ho about me bringing something with me, and said he'd take care of cleaning whatever I wear. I have good stuff for after the birth, at least. Lots of my roomy comfy nightgowns would be good for nursing.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, and by B&B standards, I'm in the third trimester today! I wish the various countries and websites would make up their minds and just pick one exact day to switch trimesters! The limbo week is kind of weird.


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm very uneducated about water births but I can say if a person falls out on the floor it's actually a perfect place to preform cpr (heaven forbid). If it's in a tub they'd most likely need to figure out a way to get you out first.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That makes a lot of sense, Mykerby. They'd have to haul me off the floor eventually, but I can see how they could do a lot more with me right where I am if I fainted on dry land.


----------



## missfrick

I'm planning on going to WalMart/Target and buying a nice, loose nightie for my birth that is under $20 and I can throw away after. Everyone always says "oh but what about monitoring" but I want as low-intervention as possible and they can put a monitor on me to check, but since I'm not planning (hopefully) on an epidural there would be no reason for me to be constantly hooked up to the monitor.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aside from a 20 minute monitoring session in triage, they just check in now and then with the doppler at my hospital, unless I have complications. They don't even have the regular strapped on monitors or epidurals available in the natural birth fancy rooms, I'd have to move to a regular delivery room. So it seems like I could just wear whatever. I may get something with easy access just in case, though. You never know what will happen, and then I wouldn't have to change into the hospital gown if I did need monitoring.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have 3 black cotton night shirts from when I was pregnant with DS. I never got to use them because the birth didn't go as planned and I needed to be hooked up to all kinds of stuff! After everything was said and done I was able to change into one of them and was more comfortable, I felt more normal I guess. When I was in labour I don't really remember thinking or feeling anything at all about what I was wearing though, I could have been naked and I don't think I would have given it a second thought. 

This time I will do the same thing I think, just wear the gown until after the baby is born and then change into something comfy afterwards.


----------



## missfrick

How are we doing in terms of GTT here? Anyone fail yet? We had one set of twins I think, but it seems a lot of ladies dropped off?


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm going in the morning for the GTT. Just got home from eating out. Had a yummy steak. Really hoping that my hunger pangs stay away until after the test.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck!


----------



## Bookity

My GTT is in 3 weeks. I'm hoping there's no problem there. 

People always tend to fall away from these groups. I actually love that around third tri you really get a nice core group of ladies. :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

Has anyone tried Bueno bars by kinder? OMG I have no idea how I have never crossed paths with such an amazingly delicious candy bar. Can't wait til after the GTT tomorrow so I can have another. :happydance:


----------



## missfrick

MommaSquirrel: OMG Bueno bars are delicious, they are so good with the wafer in the middle! Good luck tomorrow, I hope you pass so you can continue eating them!

Bookitty: I LOVE the group of ladies we have now, I am always telling my mom and DH about this group and the ladies and all of your stories, and how much better you girls make me feel, and what a great support system we have going on here. I hope we all remain friends!

AFM: tomorrow is my 27 week check-up. Gotta talk about the pains I've been having, they're happening almost daily, but still just for about 5 minutes in the evenings. Also (TMI) my BMs have increased substantially in the past few days, so maybe it's just the baby hitting/rolling over a weird nerve? Can't believe 3rd tri is starting, 7 months - surely doesn't feel like it


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ahh! You guys! One of my best friends might be pregnant! She's going to test in the morning, but she's had a bunch of suspicious symptoms for awhile. She'd already be a couple months along, but she's been in Georgia helping her mom after surgery, and she didn't want to test til she was back home and with her husband. She didn't mention it til we picked her up at the airport because she knew the suspense would kill me. Is it morning yet??? It would be so cool to have a close local friend with a baby just a few months younger than mine.


----------



## frenchie35

That would be great, MrsK. That's something that is definitely missing from my mommy experience - local moms.

Unfortunately, I don't think we have a choice here as for what to wear during labor/delivery. It's a hospital gown upon arrival, and you have two monitors on your belly the whole time and a bp cuff on your arm. I didn't really want to be wearing anything else, as my breasts leaked colostrum the entire time. However, after delivery you're allowed to wear whatever you want during your stay (in France, it's 4 nights), but no one told me, so I spent the first 12 hrs in my gown. Everything is so centralized and standardized here, it's not really about the mother choosing a birth plan or the environment in which to deliver. It's true that everything is handled by midwives unless there's a complication, so there is a certain nurturing vibe they all seem to have which is lovely. I never met one I didn't like!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just can't wait for morning! I want to knoooooow! I'm a terrible, selfish friend ;) It wasn't planned, but they weren't preventing too carefully either (there are a lot of factors that would make it hard for them to conceive). They would welcome a baby if one happened, but it isn't in the plans, you know? I do hope she gets the results that would make her happiest, obviously, but it would be so nice to have a close mom friend, and she does love babies. I know a couple other new or soon to be moms, but they're DH's colleagues/ex-colleagues, and a bit... odd... I find it really hard to make friends (I'm very shy in real life, despite evidence to the contrary in this thread), so I'm not looking forward to the mom friend search.

Four nights! Wow! Here, for a normal vaginal birth, insurance has to cover 48 hours after the birth, but our hospital will let us go home as early as 6 hours after if everything looks good and a pediatrician has checked the baby out. It sounds like most families spend one night. We're going to play it by ear and see how we feel. Staying in a hospital for days doesn't sound too fun, but taking the baby home and losing all the nurse help is kind of intimidating!

It's too bad you don't have more freedom in birth plans and what you wear, but if I had to choose, a supportive midwife is a lot more important than bringing my own nightgown. I think a lot of hospitals here just do what they do and you go along with it, too, but since I live in a big city, I was lucky enough to have my choice and I was able to find one where I'd have a lot of freedom. What is the norm there? Does everyone go in and get all the drugs, or does it tend more towards natural birth? (I really dislike the term natural birth - is there a better phrase for drug-free birth?)


----------



## frenchie35

I would imagine that many women try to go drug-free here, since eating organic and being wary of drugs is the closest thing to religion that French people have. I knew my baby would be close to 10 lbs with a big head, so I really didn't have any disillusions of grandeur of popping out an average-sized baby with no tearing. I definitely mentioned an epidural when the midwife asked me how I envisaged my labor experience. My labor also went really slowly, so I didn't really think that huffing through 9 hours of strong contractions would have left me with much strength when it came time to push. The pushing only took about 20 mins, and I felt totally in control the whole time. Contractions must hit all women differently, but unfortunately you don't get any medals for how long you suffer through, or how "clean" your birth was - free of pain meds, inducing drugs, etc. You have to remember that you have a baby to take care of IMMEDIATELY after you deliver, and will possibly have to wait weeks before you string more than a couple of hours of sleep together: the most relaxing birth experience possible can only help you not feel overwhelmed.

It was a bit rough staying in the hospital for four nights. DH was able to track down a cot and spend the night. A great advantage is that they can accurately weigh the baby every day until around when your milk comes in, which is comforting when you can't stop thinking "what the hell am I doing?" or "is she actually eating?". Fortunately at the clinic where I delivered the food was fantastic. I felt bad for DH who had to go scrounge around for something at home. However, it was a great relief to get home and be in my own bed, without someone coming into the room every hour or two.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Here they tend to try get u out quick as possible especially wen it's ur 2nd it's all waiting til baby has wee'd n pood then ur out the door as long as baby been checked. This time for me is going be different as I'm having home birth it's just a case of me going in hospital next day n getting baby checked then straight home again. I'm seeing a lot of news of them trying to get mums to have hospital birth if it's low risk, guess they are trying to save money lol I'd considered buyin a home birth pool for home but I don't think il have the finances with Xmas as they make around £50 on eBay by time of buyin a liner aswell.

One thing driving me nuts at the moment is it seems every bed time baby squishes my lungs so I cnt breath as easy most inconsiderate hehe and without fail he starts kicking wen I get in bed. He's a naughty little one already


----------



## mummy3

How did the GTT go?

Not sure what I wore for labour, I think the gown and some pj bottoms, was continuous monitoring:wacko:

MrsK, come on don't keep us waiting!!! Is she pregnant???

Mommasquirral did the steak approach to the GTT work?! 

Tomorrow is post office day!!! I have soooooo many thing to post lol:haha: MissFrick get ready :rofl:

I have a Bueno in my fridge :smug:

Mummy-smurf, they do like to keep us on our toes these babies:haha:

Here's some side bump pics and a 3d of little lady from tuesday:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4267.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7









IMAG4266.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 7









IMAG4220.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Cute pics mummy3 :D


----------



## Loozle

Hi ladies! 

Don't keep us in suspense MrsK! One of my best friends has just found out that she's having twins! She's 8 weeks at the moment and is terrified as she's had 2 MMC so fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly with these two! I'm very excited for her :cloud9:

I had a midwife appointment today, bump measuring 29cm! She said that 2cm either side of how many weeks I am is perfectly normal but it's shocked me as I always measured small in previous pregnancies. I have my consultant appointment and growth scan on Monday anyway so we'll see how little miss is measuring! 
Uk ladies - I forgot to ask my midwife for my matb1 form today, do you know if I can get this from the consultant at all? 

I wore my own nightdress in labour with ds1 and just a tankini top with ds2 as I had a water birth. I'm planning to take both a nightdress and a tankini top this time. Desperately hoping for another water birth though!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies. I haven't been on much lately but thought I would update real fast to say that I failed my gtt so I do have GD with this one too :'( oh well! Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## swampmaiden

My insurance considers 24 weeks to be start of 3rd trimester, which is crazy. Im personally going for 28 weeks.. which is practically Xmas day!!!

I've been kinda stressed lately too over insurance.. they're going to deny me in 10 days if I dont get some extra paperwork in, mainly concerning how my husband is financing his schooling. Its extra worrisome, because I am switching Birth Centers next week, and I HAVE to have my initial appt at the new center before 28 weeks or I cant use it. And if i dont have insurance by my first appt, which is the 10th, then Im screwed. And I really really want to go to this birth center.. the tubs and the rooms and the amentities are awesome and its really close to the hospital just in case. So fingers crossed husband can get his paperwork together in a timely fashion.

Also, my mother in law GAVE me her old BMW.. for free.. but it didnt pass smog :( So now I also have to deal with fixing whatever is causing the smog failure, and I just spent $300 on that at the smog repair shop and it still doesnt pass smog. Im kinda upset at the mechanics. But I spoke with my MiL last night about it, and shes going to help pay for the repairs, she feels bad for giving me a less-than-perfect car. 

And on top of all of this, we have to move out of our little house next weekend. So. Much. To. Do!!!

Christmas can't come soon enough, because t least by then most of this stuff will have been taken care of or at least figured out. 

And speaking of In N Out burgers.. thats been a major craving of mine are cheeseburgers. I might go spoil myself on a double double today, because yesterday i didnt eat as much as i shouldve because i was running around so much.


----------



## twinkie2

I've been craving burgers AND french fries almost this whole pregnancy!!

Sorry you've got so much on your plate right now swampmaiden, I hope everything works out!

My GTT isn't for another 2 weeks, but I'm super worried about failing, no idea why, just am. Not much else going on here. After that appt, I start going every 2 weeks, crazy!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mhmm cheese burgers :p


----------



## HopefulInNL

My big craving is Taco Bell! I eat it at least once a week, sometimes more. And before I was pregnant, I never ate there! It's so crazy, but it is all I ever want! :)

I have my GTT test next Wednesday....I am so nervous I'm not going to pass it! Ugh, I can't wait for it to be over with!


----------



## DrMum

Mrs k... So is she preggers?! Now we are all in suspense!!

4 days Frenchie that would kill me!! With this one I am aiming for 24 hours in and out after a c section. With my last c section I was delivered at 3pm and went home 11am the next day. If only they would put me first on the list in the morning, maybe I could be home late that night....! Even with DS who was my first and a vaginal I went home about 14 hours later.

Cute pics mummy3! I love those 3d images although I'm not sure where you are hiding that cutie in your enviably petite frame...! Already I'm getting "you SURE there's just the one in there?" type of comments.

I love our little group too girls and am thankful that I found you all. [insert virtual group hug]!!!! You are all keeping me going during a hard pregnancy and I love hearing everyone's news.

And now before I start welling up and being hormonal I better go back to work....!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sorry, we both slept in! She's NOT! I'm gonna tell her husband to try harder next time ;) I'm glad she doesn't have to worry about it, though. She has some health issues that would make pregnancy a pain in the butt, so better that she gets to actually choose it than have an oops. But still, it would have been nice... Loozle, how fun to have a friend with twins! I hope all goes well for her.

I found one labor gown that looks nice and comfy and like it wouldn't stain too badly, but it's $110! Ouch! I think I'll just keep on looking...

Mummy3, I think that little girl might come out in ninja garb! Little stealth baby! I hope it means an easy recovery for you :)

My lungs are getting squished too, Mummy Smurf. It's getting harder and harder to bend forward if I'm sitting on the couch.

Redskins, I'm sorry to hear about the GD :( Hope it's not too hard to manage.

Twinkie and Hopeful, I was worried about mine, too, but somehow I managed to pass! I'm going to ask at my next appointment what my numbers were. Good luck to both of you! It's a scary test, isn't it?

Swampmaiden, that sounds like a lot of stress. I hope you can get into your birth center, it sounds great! Any way to pay the first appointment out of pocket if you don't have insurance set up yet?


----------



## missfrick

Mummy3: not sure where you're hiding her, do you have one really fat leg or something?

MrsK: too bad she's not, but from the sounds of things it may be better-off that way? My bff wanted us to be preg together, but it didn't happen (thank goodness); financially it would have been a bad decision for her.

So sorry you didn't pass GTT ILuvRedSkins, my friend had it with her first and was told that the chances are high with every subsequent pregnancy. But on the bright side, you know how to mange it.

Frenchie: 4 days sounds like a dream and a nightmare at the same time. Since I am high risk for PPD we're trying to get me a 2-3 night stay, but I doubt it will happen, it's a factory here you push out the baby and then they push you out the door.

AFM Update: Had my 27 week appt today; was officially told to lay off cookies, cakes, crackers, carbs... wahhhhh! So I said "fine" and today is my last binge day, then I have to be careful. I gained just under 7lbs in the past 4 weeks which I thought was okay, but the nurse has said otherwise. In better news, I officially passed my GTT (I figured because they never called, but she confirmed the numbers), I have a growth u/s on Christmas Eve day, and then I start appts every 2 weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I think she's relieved, Missfrick. They'd have managed, and been happy with a baby, but I don't blame her one bit for not wanting a surprise kid. 

I hope you aren't too restricted on carbs! They're my favorite thing right now... I need to lay off too, though. Just in time for mom's cookie party on Sunday, when I'll be coming home with 4 dozen various cookies :dohh: Oh well. Usually only about 1/3 of them are cookies I really love anyway, DH will take care of the rest for me.


----------



## mommasquirrel

You all make my days go so much easier. I'm grateful to have found this group. Definitely fond of everyone so far. Really looking forward to staying in contact to see how everyone does with birth and a new little one. Some posts make me laugh, cry and to think about my little one. You are my bump sisters. As I write this I have tears welling up. Thank you for listening, the advise and more than anything else for just being you.
Ok enough hormones from me... had the GTT this morning and then gobbled down breakfast like I had never seen food before than fell asleep and woke up about an hour ago.
I have to say, the orange drink wasn't as bad as I remembered. Little one slept throughout.


----------



## HopefulInNL

I also want to add...how much I love this thread! I know I don't post all that much, but I do get on everyday and read all the posts! If I've missed a few days, I go back and read them all! Even though I don't speak up all the time, I want you ladies to know how great it is to have you here! So, thank you!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

HopefulInNL said:


> I also want to add...how much I love this thread! I know I don't post all that much, but I do get on everyday and read all the posts! If I've missed a few days, I go back and read them all! Even though I don't speak up all the time, I want you ladies to know how great it is to have you here! So, thank you!

I 2nd that :p


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can feel all the hormones floating around in here, guys!

I love this group, too. It's so good to have people going through exactly what I'm going through, and to have somewhere where it's ok to share the embarrassing symptoms :) I wish I could find this kind of community in real life.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Banana with nutella. Its the snack of champions!! :) Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. I am going to work on chores and making some healthy meals for the week. Whats everyone else planning?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yum! And since it's banana, you can pretend it's healthy ;) I just had a giant Greek salad and a little chicken gyros, and I'm so full. I'm not sure I could get off the couch if the house was on fire right now. The baby's been active all day, but he's totally still now. I might have crushed him ;)

My mom's annual cookie exchange party is Sunday. It's a potluck, so tomorrow a friend of mine who's also invited (the one who's not pregnant) is coming over, and we'll be making tons of cookies, as well as twice baked potatoes from me and I think corn casserole from her. I think that's about as much energy as I'll be able to muster up. I'm hoping mom won't drive me too nuts at the party.


----------



## Loralei729

HopefulInNL said:


> I also want to add...how much I love this thread! I know I don't post all that much, but I do get on everyday and read all the posts! If I've missed a few days, I go back and read them all! Even though I don't speak up all the time, I want you ladies to know how great it is to have you here! So, thank you!

Same here! I'm much more of a lurker than a poster around here, but I check in regularly & love reading everyone's posts! Since this is my first, there is so much I don't know & I've appreciated all of the advice & information I've collected here! 

I'm scheduled for my GTT on Monday & am nervous about it (maybe irrationally so!). I hadn't heard of this test before I read about it on here. So, I was glad to have had a little advance warning when my doctor mentioned it at my last appointment! She doesn't seem concerned though & acted like it is no big deal & I'm low risk. Hopefully she is right! :) Good luck to everyone who is coming up on their test!


----------



## Amythyst

LOL I'm so jealous of you guys saying what you're eating. My meat and veggie diet is starting to get to me. :) I've had GD since 16 weeks and its like the worst ever. I'm managing my sugar with diet fine but I have to take insulin at night for my fasting number. However, this diet is killer.... my doctor is happy cause I'm losing weight but its just so frustrating not being able to eat what you want. I have total opposite of pregnancy cravings - I have no desire to eat at all. :) Anything I would want I can't have anyways.... :)

I did break down one night and had a Big Mac and fries... which sent my blood sugar to like 160. Not terrible but I think if I had skipped the fries I coulda got away with it. ;)

Good luck with your test Loralei! I hope you do better than I did ... ;) I'm glad my doctors tested me early for it but at the same time it freaks me out that I got GD so early on. I'm so scared its not going to go away...but I'm hopeful. ;)

Anyhoo, I'm due March 11th. I have never posted in this thread before but just thought I'd come hang out with you guys. :)


----------



## bucherwurm

You guys are all being cute, but I'm glad we have the thread, too.

We went shopping last night. Mostly for Christmas presents, but we stopped by Carters which is right by wal-mart and got a few cute things. A couple of short sleeved tops for summer, a couple bigger things for 9 month range and a couple of newborn things. My husband was happy to find a "daddy's princess" onsie, so we got that in newborn size and 9 months, because it has sleeves.


----------



## DrMum

Welcome new ladies!!

Don't feel you need to lurk! Join us :) we're pretty friendly and even manage to discuss emotive topics without all storming off to the bathroom and slamming the door..! Most if the time though it's just day to day nonsense ha!

I also got suckered into a cookie exchange mrsk, but yours sounds a lot more manageable.i have to magic up 7dozen cookies or bars, on a work night just before Xmas. Are they freakin kidding me! None of these other women work or have small kids quite clearly!

So I'm away to dig out the recipes and try to find what makes the most. Oh and I'm cooking dinner for 18 tonight, so I suppose I should do something about that!! 

Have a great Saturday girls :) 

Ps Frenchie, I haven't made it to the post box yet....I promise I will get your loot posted! Girls scouts honor..!


----------



## Bookity

Pinterest has me wanting to make so many treats!! Especially want to try Oreo cookie balls. They just look so EASY and yummy!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

U all got me looking how to make cookies lol seems easy enough so goin do that wen I get chance to get ingredients.


----------



## chimama

Amethyst - welcome! Sorry you have to deal with GD but it seems you have it under control.

bucherwurm- congrats on passing GTT! You can always trust carters to have the cutest outfits!

mommy3 - i would never guess you were pregnant with your bump!

Goodluck to all the ladies with upcoming GTTs!

The most common question I've gotten this week is "when are you due? - from colleagues, strangers, folks I meet in the elevator, cab drivers - its insane!
Had a rough week with colleagues who were sniffling, coughing etc. Even when I exiled them from my office, they keep coming back because of the high level of interaction the work demands. One of them has a roommate with the flu. If he is not better by Sunday, I don't want to see him at work. He should work from home!


----------



## frenchie35

I feel you, chimama. I made the mistake of going with a friend to pick up her kids at daycare. About 48 hours later I had a cold that has been hanging on for a little over a week. I worked with children during my last pregnancy, but I wasn't allowed to shoo them away or send them home if they were sick. I had a series of colds over a couple months. The killer is trying to sleep: my sinuses are already a bit swollen (think snoring) from pregnancy hormones, so if you add a cold on top of that I sound like a chainsaw at night. Poor DH!

I love seeing all the levels of sappiness, depending on where your moods were when you posted. I made oatmeal raisin cookies this afternoon, so I'm riding a nice high of the smell throughout the house. Also, this is DD's first Christmas when she's talking well, so my heart is melting with her telling me all about the "ornanents" and "pesents". If only I could keep a lock-down on this heartburn...


----------



## missfrick

Oh the cookies! So last week I had made chocolate chip ones, and only baked a dozen and froze the rest of the dough... DH has been making cookies every day pretty much - it's great because there's no mess, but alas, I'm supposed to be not eating much of it! I guess half a cookie won't hurt...
Kicking myself a bit because even today, after pigging out yesterday, I weighed less than yesterday, and I bet I'm less again tomorrow - such a pain because the nurse could have weighed me this morning and then maybe she wouldn't have had to warn me about cookies. I'm definitely determined to try not to gain much in the next 3 weeks so I can rub it in her face (how horrible is that? it must be the hormones)

The barista (a male) at Starbucks congratulated me yesterday. I told him it was risky because what if I was just fat. But he was sure I looked quite preg, which made me happy. I'm glad I'm passing for preg finally, I was worried I was just looking fat.

Kinda bummed I ended up doing the flu jab this year, and gave DH hell about not getting one for him. When it's a good batch I always feel proud I made a healthy decision, but this year they say it's less than 40% effective, so what was the use?!

Even got a new haircut today, I went to a fancy place with DH and told the guy to do whatever as long as I could put it up. I think it's a bit short but DH is looking at me with those eyes, so it's a good thing I'm already preg because if not I think he'd knock me up tonight for sure!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to the thread, Amythyst. Am I stalking you or are you stalking me? ;) The GD diet sounds like such a pain. Are you allowed to cheat a little on the holidays?

DrMum, 7 dozen??? Oh lord. I'd be going to Costco and faking that I made them at that point! I really should do an easy drop cookie, but I really want to make jam sandwich cookies. The party often lacks in cookies I really like (I'm a freak of nature who doesn't like chocolate chips), and I want to be sure there's at least one I'll love. And I have so much lemon curd from a baking project that never happened, and also some tamarind spread that I brought back from the Bahamas, so I can do two different flavors. I should have made my dough last night, but I waited too long to take the butter out of the fridge, and then I got tired. I have soooo much to do today, I don't know how I'm gonna do it.

I've gotten exactly zero comments from strangers about the pregnancy! I'm really showing now, but my coat hides it really well, so I guess that's to blame. I bet if it was summer I'd get more commentary. It saves me the obnoxious advice, and I have yet to desperately need a seat on a full bus, so I'm not arguing.

I hope everyone gets or stays healthy! Sick and pregnant is a terrible combination. I've managed to not catch whatever DH has so far, so I think I'm safe at this point. If he's not better soon I'm sending him to the doctor, though - he shouldn't still feel so crappy after almost a week.

Frenchie, your daughter sounds so cute! I can't wait for Christmas with kids :D

So my current two pregnancy gripes are constipation and crappy sleep. I'm not super terribly painfully constipated, but I'm not as regular as I used to be, and I'm not enjoying it. I had a giant salad with dinner, and fiber gummies for dessert, and I thought for sure that I'd wake up and have to run to the bathroom, but nope, nothing! I'm afraid it'll only get worse from here, and start to get really uncomfortable. And I just can't get comfortable at night. I wake up and my hips hurt. Pillows between my knees don't help at all. I can walk it off and feel ok within an hour so of getting up, but it's bad at night. I wake up really want to lie on my back and stretch out a bit first thing, but that never ends well. I thought I found a good position last night, but it did something to my round ligament on one side. Ow ow ow!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Shame about the flu shot! I guess it's always a gamble, and 40% is better than nothing...

Sounds like a good haircut if you're getting those eyes from your DH! I'm not a big girly girl, but there's nothing like a good haircut to perk me up :)


----------



## swampmaiden

Frenchie, I'm with you on the heartburn.. Not even tums are working anymore.

And thanks ladies for the well wishes.. I think I was also hormonally reacting to the stress because things are working out.. My husband got all the paperwork together result fast and I found out my insurance will still be good all month in worst case scenario, but it doesnt look like the worst will happen, it looks like everything is going to work out fine. So big relief. 
Plus I have my first Xmas party tonight... Is a potluck but I'm cheating and bringing a party tray of fried chicken.. Which I hope I don't eat all by myself lol


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh my! I looked up Oreo cookie balls and now I'm totally going to make them! I would make them right now but I don't have any of the ingredients.... I'm going to make 3 different flavours coat them with white chocolate and make little snowmen to give to my co-workers. :thumbup:

I really enjoy chatting with you all! It's kind of a refuge. 

I haven't heard back about my GTT, so I'm going to say I probably passed but I will double check at my appointment next week.

Going to have a rant- we went to Ikea today and DS wanted to go to Smaland (the hour free supervised play-place there). So we had to wait in line since they were full, but it was only about 10 minutes. It was crowded by the counter so DS & DH stood off to the side and I waited in line. The guy behind me was standing so close he kept hitting me in the back with the jacket over his arm. And his 2 kids (a 5/6 y girl and a 3 yo boy) were playing on the floor by my feet..that's right *my* feet- not his. Both the kids kept bashing into me at one point the girl had the boy pinned to the floor and was hitting him, she kept hitting me with her hand and he kept kicking me in the ankle and shin... The dad eventually told her to stop it but didn't apologize to me. The two kids kept bumping me and hitting me around the knees, shins, calves and ankles and Dad didn't say a thing. Eventually I turned around and said "Excuse me, I'm sorry- you and your kids have been bumping into me and hitting me the whole time we've been standing here. Can you back up a bit, please?" He said "Oh, I didn't know. Why didn't you say something sooner?" REALLY?!?!? He didn't say anything to the kids at all, they didn't move at all and they hit me another 3 times before I turned around and said "Really? Even after I told you I was being hit and bumped you still did absolutely nothing to move or control your kids? They are still hitting me." him: "Ok ma'am, he's 3 (points at the boy). I don't know why you are getting upset. You could just move." I told him as the parent he is responsible for his children and their behaviour, there was no need for them to be playing by me like that. I had moved 3 times already and they just kept doing it. I could not believe how rude he was about it. Not only did he not apologize, he didn't try to move them or discipline them at all for hitting me AND he tried to blame it on me. I would have been mortified and super apologetic if it had been my son (who is 4) hitting or bumping into other people. My DH said afterwards that Dad had been looking at his phone the whole time which is why he hadn't seen any of it (and I guess why he wasn't aware the he was hitting me with his coat...?). grrrr ... end rant.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm glad everything looks like it will work out SM!! That must be a relief.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, I hate parents like that so much! I know sometimes kids just have a bad day and are awful in public no matter what the parent does, but that's pretty clearly a case of bad parenting right there. Just be glad he's the one who has to deal with the little hellions when they hit their teens with no discipline, not you ;)


----------



## mommasquirrel

All this talk of cookies made me want some. Luckily the wife of the guy i tutor made me some PB cookies before our session. I think she must have ESP or something. They are yummy.:thumbup:

I really don't like it when kids are misbehaving and I usually speak to the kids instead of the parent. I tell them to please stop being so rowdy because they can hurt themselves or others. Then usually parents see or hear what I said and then they are super apologetic and take their kids off. I think it's from years of teaching catechism classes to children ages 3-5. A lot of parents seem to just block out anything their children do because they are so used to it at home that they often forget they are out in public and it's not okay to just have an all out wrestling match in the middle of a shopping aisle, etc. I have also encountered the super nanny moms whose children are so well behaved that it makes me feel like I need to be more proper, lol. What I really don't like are parents that feel as though it's completely okay to let kids do whatever and if you speak up end up making you feel uncomfortable. It's bad parenting and teaches children no manners at all. Hoping I don't end up the super controlling mom when little one arrives, I'm kind of an organizational hound when I was at work and I like having things a certain way at home. 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far and welcome new momma's. I'm glad you are part of the group. It's nice to be able to just talk to other ladies going through the same stuff and more often than not to have someone to vent to about things no one else will get unless they are pregnant. 
i'm going to go and watch some movies til I can pass out. Its already passed midnight here and I have no inclination to fall asleep anytime soon. :cry: hoping my sleeping pattern goes back to normal before Valentine's Day.


----------



## mommasquirrel

And here's my favorite for the day!! Pregnancy Tips for Visualizations during labor...
 



Attached Files:







in labor.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I've been getting a lot of Braxton Hicks lately, they're really very uncomfortable. Also can't believe I enter third trimester tomorrow! It's going so fast now.


----------



## Teilana

Sorry I've been a crappy poster this weekend... Picked up a new puppy Friday and our older dog got too excited trying to play with the puppy and ended up breaking the puppy's leg! So yesterday was spent dealing with that :( We feel so bad because we turned away for a second! She wasn't freaking out friday besides not using it so we didn't go to the vet Friday night and then when se still wasn't using it yesterday morning we took her to get looked at. She goes to our regular vet tomorrow to have things finalized as the place we took her to yesterday were incompetent :(

I'll post a picture when I get home from work today :) My phone hates me :(


----------



## mommasquirrel

Thankfully I haven't suffered from the dreaded heartburn too often. I found if I am having it and just nibble on food it goes away temporarily but it's some relief. The pharmacist told me not to take tums but then my doctor said it was fine. I really dislike it when I get two different opinions. I figure Tums is just calcium carbonate and it is not going to hurt me.

I haven't had many BH's this last week. They normally hit when I've been walking around a lot. CoffeePuffin: do you find that you get more if you are more active or do they hit even if you're just sitting on the couch lounging?

Teilana: a puppy sounds so nice right now, I hope it's leg heals up quickly. What breed did you get? I want a dog but figured we should wait til we have a good yard and more time. DH will retire from the military in about 5 years and he would be the one training it.

DH is away for work and I'm watching my fill of netflix and amazon prime movies/series. Other than that, I'm just being lazy. Ever have those days you never change out of your PJ's, or comb your hair? I already miss pestering my DH...He is one of my favorite people to bug and I'm going to go crazy not having him here to annoy. He says that once little one arrives I will ignore him and just want to play with the baby all day. But honestly, I think I enjoy bugging my husband a bit much to let that happen.


----------



## Teilana

She's a labradoodle, same as our older dog. I hope she heals up quick too. Unless we book later into February I have a feeling our maternity pictures are going to have a puppy in a cast :(


----------



## NellyLou

Oh my, I am so far behind because I have been away for the last week! I don't know if I will ever get caught up on the last ten + pages, but I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Bookity

26 weeks today! One more and I will hit third tri!!!

I watched my baby nephew for a few hours on Saturday (he is 3 months old). The girls didn't get upset with my holding him, but they were VERY in his face whenever he wasn't in my arms, particularly my younger daughter. I'm glad they were loving him, but it was a bit overload for the poor guy!! Didn't help that they woke him from a nap! Hopefully the novelty would somewhat wear off with a 24/7 baby brother. But then I imagine the jealousy may also amp up. 

My younger daughter gets extremely clingy whenever my older daughter needs help going on the potty. Though I'm wondering if I should begin training with her and that might help?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope the pup's recovery goes well, Teilana! Poor baby. Labs are kind of nuts!

Mommasquirrel, I spend more time than I'm willing to admit in my pjs ;) My hair is too short to need brushing, but I'm sure if it was longer, it would be just as messy. Why get the nice outside clothes dirty if you're just on the couch?

I survived mom's party, but she was driving my SIL crazy at the end with all the nitpicking. SIL is too polite, she's gonna hear it from me when she tries to nitpick my parenting. She has this "It's just the way I am" attitude about it. She knows we went 7 or 8 years without speaking to DH's mom with no regrets (her decision, but it was a wonderful break for us), you'd think she'd keep that in mind when interacting with us... I won't make idle threats, and I won't cut off contact over something minor, but I will minimize grandbaby time if she undermines me in front of my kid.

I was so tired when I got home, I couldn't even handle it. I've found that my hormones aren't too out of control normally, but when I'm overtired I just fall apart. I'm going to have to be careful with hosting Christmas and make sure I get to bed on time.


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> I survived mom's party, but she was driving my SIL crazy at the end with all the nitpicking. SIL is too polite, she's gonna hear it from me when she tries to nitpick my parenting. She has this "It's just the way I am" attitude about it. She knows we went 7 or 8 years without speaking to DH's mom with no regrets (her decision, but it was a wonderful break for us), you'd think she'd keep that in mind when interacting with us... I won't make idle threats, and I won't cut off contact over something minor, but I will minimize grandbaby time if she undermines me in front of my kid.

Moms! I think I will have to tell my mom to stop making comments when she's here to visit for Xmas. I just spent all of last week visiting her and got so many comments about how my daughter isn't potty trained yet, and doesn't always listen that well (she does most of the time, but god forbid she isn't perfect all of the time). The worst was that my mom kept saying that my dd is a lot like my cousin was when she was younger - this only bothers me because my mom has always ranted about how she thought my cousin didn't behave well and her mom didn't parent well etc. Sorry, I'm not going to be the military style crazy strict mom that mine was. So tell your moms to keep their mouths shut early! It will just get more and more annoying. (sorry for the rant lol)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm gonna be firm from the start once the baby is here. I mean, my brother and I are ok now, but she was never what I'd call a good parent, and we gave her plenty of evidence of that in our teens. It never occurred to her that if the people she parented aren't welcoming her parenting advice, maybe it's because they're experts on her parenting


----------



## swampmaiden

lil FooshFoosh, you were waaay nicer than I would have been lol which is one reason i hate having to go out into public lately... Its amazingly depressing how oblivious most people are to their behavior, or their kids behavior. I really wonder what kind of parent Im going to be... because Im a pretty mellow person in some ways, and very hot headed and controlling in other ways.. so we'll just have to see but no matter what Im going to try to stay open minded to my behavior lol easier said than done :rofl:

Im sorry to hear about the puppy getting its leg broken.. poor thing, at least puppies heal fast


----------



## mommasquirrel

I didn't pass the one hour GTT. I get to go in tomorrow morning for the three hour GTT. Its not what I envisioned for my birthday tomorrow but it needs to be done. Wish my husband was here to hold my hand.


----------



## frenchie35

Mommasquirrel, that blows! Please don't be afraid of the results. There's a reason they run everyone through these tests nowadays, and it's to make sure everything's under control. We will all definitely be thinking of you, and you know where to find us when you need us. :hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

awww thats too bad, mommasquirrel. I cheated a bit for my GTT test by going for a walk during the waiting period. You should do that, it'll really helps burn off the excess blood sugar. Fingers crossed you pass the 3 hour test!!


----------



## missfrick

Sorry SM, but I disagree. As bad as you (Mommasquirrel) feel that you failed, "cheating" the test can actually lead to medical problems, such as risk to both you and baby (including high weight babies with blood sugar that is hard to control). So, while having GD certainly isn't what you thought your pregnancy would be like, managing it means both you and baby will be healthy. It is important that it is diagnosed.


----------



## Bookity

I agree missfrick. I don't know how much activity affects results. Drs offices administer this test so many different ways. I don't fast, take my glucose drink at home an hour before my appointment. So I'm home, dealing with kids and getting ready to leave so obviously not sitting on my butt doing nothing. I guess as long as you stick with your offices standards of measurement it's the best thing to do.


----------



## swampmaiden

I suppose thats true enough... I just figure in real life we are constantly moving around so we're normally burning our blood sugar compared to the artificial environment of sitting quietly for an hour waiting for the blood draw. But no matter what, its always best to follow the doctors advice, because as much knowledge or experience we may have on these threads, none of us are qualified to give out medical advice


----------



## missfrick

Yeah SM not trying to argue, I'm sure moving around probably did nothing to affect your results. Just that you called it "cheating" and really it's not a test you want false results for.

Ladies, is it bad that the nurse told me to lay off carbs and I baked muffins? Lol I figure one for breakfast is okay, her point was not to snack on them constantly (crackers, cookies, etc). She never said I couldn't have, like, toast for breakfast...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I would interpret that as easing up on carbs, not cutting them out altogether. I think you're ok to eat a muffin, just not 20 :)


----------



## swampmaiden

yeah I guess cheating wasnt the best word choice lol I just hope the GTT test works out for her... because its not like we dont all already have a million things on our minds concerning our pregnancies!!

as for the muffins, could be dangerously tempting to have them in the house but you could always just go for a walk afterward ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

You could freeze them. That way you have to really want one to eat it, because you'd have to pre-plan to get it out of the freezer and let it defrost. Or maybe you'd just develop a taste for frozen muffins.


----------



## missfrick

Luckily for me muffins are not a weakness (the chocolate chip cookies were another story, as are crackers). I can definitely be happy eating one muffin a day and not feel I need to eat them all! (also, I put a hershey kiss in the middle of 6 of them for DH, hope he appreciates the surprise)


----------



## DrMum

Momma squirrel you know what I would do... I'd take a champagne glass and have my orange goop out the nice glass, take a pic of it and post it as my FB status telling all my friends they owe me a proper cocktail in a few weeks!!

Happy birthday in advance and cheers! :D


----------



## mommasquirrel

I wish I had the choice of walking around. They have me sit in a small room with a TV. I took in a small bottle of water to sip on so I wouldn't puke. Altogether I probably had less than a tablespoon of water in an hour. I'll plan on doing the same for the test tomorrow. It would suck to get sick and have to repeat the test again the next day. 
I am going to have such a hard time if they tell me to change around what I eat. I'm seriously addicted to carbs. cereal, crackers, toast, cookies, cakes and candy. Did I forget to mention candy?? lol I guess 3 months on a restricted diet won't be the end of the world but man I'm going to miss the sweets. I feel bad for my DH. 
He called me to check in and all I did was cry and complain. He didn't know what to say or do. He said I just need to be strong and everything will get better. Then I went into full destruction mode and yelled. I think the combination of pregnancy hormones, stress and being alone makes me one super crazy lady. I'm also a bit jealous he is in the same town as my really close friends/family and I am stuck here. Praying god will give me strength to just bite my tongue the next time he calls. I swear I feel like I'm the devil sometimes and I can get so mean when I lash out.
I hope everyone else doesn't have these types of rage spells. If so, I completely understand. Though, my friend going through menopause just had a major meltdown earlier so maybe I can just say it's just part of being a woman and having all these lovely hormones that can either make us happy or completely batty.


----------



## DrMum

missfrick said:


> I put a hershey kiss in the middle of 6 of them for DH, hope he appreciates the surprise)


Ah, newly weds! My husband is lucky to get a cheese sandwich thrown in a paper bag.....

mr frick is a lucky man, and don't you let him forget it!!! :wedding:


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're pregnant, you're supposed to get ragey once in awhile ;) It's easy for people to say "Just be strong and deal with it" when they're not the ones actually making the sacrifice, you know? If it's so easy, he can go on the special diet with you. Giving up carbs can be difficult, especially if you're having any other pregnancy related food issues.


----------



## mummy3

Eurgh so much to catch up on!!!

Mommasquirral :hugs::hugs: I'm really sorry you didn't pass, I hope the longer test goes better and you pass and don't throw up and have to do it again :argh: I couldn't handle the diet:blush:

Mmmmm muffin!! Tried sugar cookies the other day, they're yummy! 

Swampmaiden that sounds like a huge stress! Hopefully its all sorted and stays sorted so you can keep the stress down!! :hugs: 

How's everyone been?

Its been a crazy few days here, my little guy hasn't been well, long story short, he has an ear infection. SO for that we have to open up amoxicillin capsules, add water and syringe them as he cant have the regular child medicine due to allergies. He's lost a lot of weight from formula refusal the last few weeks and the Radys childrens urgent care sent the message to the EoE clinic and we were there this afternoon. Tomorrow at 3pm he goes to the GI clinic (his regular GI at the EoE/allergy clinic is out this week) and is having the NG tube placed again. Before that I somehow have to get to my appointment and collect kids from 2 different schools:wacko:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy Birthday Mommasquirrel! GL today, maybe you could just take a nap? 

Mummy that sounds rough :hugs: Poor little guy, he sounds like he is really strong though. I hope you are able to find a treatment plan that works for him.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Thank goodness for wifi. Just started the testing at the lab and now waiting to see if I can drink the orange flavored drink. Hoping the nest 3.5 hours pass quickly


----------



## twinkie2

Good luck mommasquirrel!!! Did you bring a good book or anything to occupy your time?


----------



## mummy3

Goodluck mommasquirral!!!


----------



## DrMum

Happy birthday to yoooooo, happy birthday TO yooooo, happy birthday dear Mommaaaaa, happy birthday to yooooo!!!

(Now let's all be grateful you couldn't really hear that!)

Good luck lovely! Hope the next couple of hours zip by


----------



## bucherwurm

Happy birthday. 
Good luck with your test today. Must be getting closer to being finished?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Happy birthday and good luck with the gtt


----------



## missfrick

Happy birthday and good luck Momma!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck and happy birthday! Lets hope you get the gift of negative results :)

Mummy3, hope the little guy is doing ok!

I'm off to my ultrasound to see if my placenta has shifted up, but I don't know if the tech is allowed to tell me anything really, so I may not find out til my midwife appointment in a week. DH was wondering yesterday exactly what this ultrasound was all about (even though I've told him a couple times), and when I mentioned that if the placenta hasn't moved it would mean a c-section because I could hemorrhage during birth otherwise, all of a sudden he started taking it very very seriously. He works in veterinary medicine (he's actually had discussions with my nurses about what kind of blood vials they use during my blood draws, the big dork!), so I'm surprised he isn't more interested in all the medical aspects of the pregnancy.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck to you too then MrsK!! I hope they do tell you, or that you can see the screen yourself at least.

I think if they make us do the 3 hour GTT they should make it worth our while... like a 1 hour massage and a mani/pedi while we wait! That would make it way easier to cope with.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Goodluck mrsk hope it's moved


----------



## NellyLou

Happy birthday and good luck mamasquirrel!

Good luck MrsK!!! and have fun seeing your little man :)

I agree lilfooshfoosh! I could really go for a massage!!!


----------



## missfrick

Good Luck MrsK!

Also, maybe you can help me with this: Is "Chicago style" popcorn really a thing? I had a bag of it over the past 3 days, and it's delicious! Cheese and caramel popcorn mixed together! Highly recommended!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm done with the test and now waiting for the results. I'm hoping the nurse calls me today or tomorrow. I would have killed for a massage and pedi during my wait. The test actually took 3.5 hours. I had an initial draw to check my blood sugar to see if it was too low/high. Thankfully it was just right so we didn't need to hassle with calling the doctors office. I was so nauseated beforehand and even had a serious bout of MS before I left the house. I told the tech but he said it's okay and gave me a trash can just in case as well as a warm blanket. It was nice. I saw a lot of random people and I got to brag about little one. One person was so concerned about the possibility of my DH not being around for the test. It was an older guy who was a grandpa and he even gave me his business card saying he or his wife could always drive me to the appointments if needed. I was so shocked but in a good way.
When I left I went straight for food. Why does it feel like eternity when you're hungry? I mean it only took them 15 minutes from the time I sat down to get me food but darn it, it felt like a lifetime while I waited.
Mummy: does little one tolerate the antibiotics better that way or is it just the last option they have for him? I couldn't imagine the stress you must be dealing with all the medical stuff. How are the other children? do they have any health issues? Also, how are you and your little bean? Are the doctors still forecasting an early arrival?

Also, Thank you all for everything. you all made today so much better. Now, I'm going to pass out for a bit. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

It moved! Yay!


----------



## missfrick

MrsK that's awesomely amazing!!!


----------



## Bookity

MrsK, that's a great report!!!

MommaSquirrel, hope you get good news soon as well! And Happy Birthday!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mummy3

Yay mrsk!!!:happydance::happydance:

Glad you survived mommasquirral:hugs: Happy Birthday too!!!!:cake: Enjoy some treats before you have to think about results!!

Have to go to my OB soon, appointment in less than an hour, then to get little mans tube. Medicines in other ways he will react to, he's taking it ok now and seems better ear wise:thumbup: The other kids have all inherited my EDS1 but they're not as affected in this way like little man. Yeah baby will be early, we know that much, just when! I'm still holding out for 28 weeks and 30 would be great!!! The Ffn is due again this week :argh: Hopefully its negative then 28 is in sight!!!

Anyone getting a lot of sickness again? 3 Zofran this morning and still feel like hurling:wacko:


----------



## swampmaiden

Glad to hear the 3.5 gtt test went as well as could be.. And very sweet of grandpa stranger to offer rides! 

Seems today there's lots of appts..Glad your placenta moved too, mrsK. 

I had a repeat u/s today since last anatomy scan they didn't get a good look at spine. So spine is great, baby is already head down, cervix is 4.1cm, HB is 150 and fundal height is 27... So all is super good... And I'm in double digits of days to go now too!

Mummy3, I really hope you make it to 30 weeks at least! How do the doctors know? Did I already ask you if you wait for a test result or to just go into premature labor? I have no brain anymore lol


----------



## bumpwishes

Glad you got good news at your appointments mrsk and swampmaiden. You must be thrilled!

Hope you get good results mommasquirrel, fingers crossed. Hope you had a good rest of your birthday.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Great news Mrsk


----------



## MrsKChicago

MissFrick, Chicago style popcorn is a real thing here, though I prefer just cheese. Mmmm, cheese popcorn. Yum... It's good in the bags like you probably got, but it's really extra delicious when it's fresh from somewhere like Garrets. Usually I get cheese and DH gets Chicago mix and I just steal an occasional bite of his caramel corn. Like an extra salty Chicago mix :)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes! I was pretty confident that it would move, but I'm relieved to hear it! I'm glad the tech was able to tell me. Baby's still breech, but I'm not worried about it, I think he moves around now and then.

I hope you get your results after you enjoy your birthday cake, MommaSquirrel ;) Glad the test wasn't too horrible. 

Our ultrasound tech keeps giving me face shots instead of profile shots, which are a bit funny in old 2D scans. This time she said he was blocking his face because his fist was in his mouth. So cute. He looks like a stuffed animal in the shots she gave me, so I guess Teddy is an appropriate name ;)
 



Attached Files:







27 week teddy scan.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: Have you heard the teddy bear song done by Elvis Presley? I keep thinking about it when I hear the name teddy now. my little one loves listening to it. I wish I could find a version of just vocals only without the instrumental. My husband sings it at night.
Anyone notice that your little one automatically stops moving the moment you grab your camera to record them? For the last few nights it has happened and I really want to catch little one moving so I can show it to my friends who keep asking. ..maybe I'll have to wait a few weeks for the baby to get bigger. I'm just being impatient today. 
I had a good nap and then a nice quiet dinner. Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mommasquirrel said:


> MrsK: Have you heard the teddy bear song done by Elvis Presley? I keep thinking about it when I hear the name teddy now. my little one loves listening to it. I wish I could find a version of just vocals only without the instrumental. My husband sings it at night.
> Anyone notice that your little one automatically stops moving the moment you grab your camera to record them? For the last few nights it has happened and I really want to catch little one moving so I can show it to my friends who keep asking. ..maybe I'll have to wait a few weeks for the baby to get bigger. I'm just being impatient today.
> I had a good nap and then a nice quiet dinner. Hope everyone had a good day.

Thats a good song not heard it in a very long time :D


----------



## DrMum

Great news momma and mrsk!!

A good day all round girls! Well done for surviving everyone!

Mummy3 hope the wee one is doing better and hope you feel better too soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I always have music playing on my laptop when DH is at work. Good idea on the teddy bear song, I'll have to add it to the rotation!


----------



## mommasquirrel

So embarrasing but I will tell you all. This evening I was trying to trim up since I haven't bothered in a few weeks and I couldn't see myself at all because my bump was in the way. Thank god for the little safety features on quad razors. I'm too tired to grab a mirror and check but wow...I don't think I will be trying that one again anytime soon.:blush:

I think I will just plan on visiting the local spa for a wax in a month. :cry: 

I'm just thankful DH wasn't around to see me trying to do yoga poses in the bathroom to reach behind my knees and such. 

Oh yea, is anyone doing a baby box for their little one? It's like a memory box. You write a letter to the baby and seal it in an envelope. You put baby's first hair cut stuff in there along with other small items like, first lost tooth, hospital bracelet, etc. I think I am going to order a custom made box with babies name and DOB on it. I saw it on some random website and now I can't stop thinking about it..of course it's almost 4 am and no sleepy time in sight. Maybe I should have skipped that nap earlier.. oh well. Hope everyone has a magnificent day!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Momma, we did a book for DS and we have another book for this one- with pockets and places for pictures and stuff. DS has 2 books, the one with all the written info and little tidbits plus a photo album of his first 3 years (I made it for his 3rd birthday). He calls it "his story" and occasionally pulls them off the shelf for us to read. I am determined to write up as much this time around as I did for him since I am the second child and my baby book was pretty void of information. 

It was really nice for us too because there was lots of stuff we had forgotten about. And DH and I wrote about the birth separately so we each got to see how the other person experienced it.

We have a memory box for the baby we lost


----------



## twinkie2

I love the idea of writing a letter to the baby! I'm planning to get a book and hoping to do well about filing it out over the months. I am #4 in my family; the oldest had a completed baby book, the 2nd had a book, but it was barely filled in and my sister and I never even had books :( And both you and DH writing the birth story sounds so special LilFoosh, I'd love to do that-not sure if I'd convince DH of it though


----------



## bucherwurm

I like that we have a record on here of our pregnancy stories and such. I was thinking of going through my posts and saving them, kind of like a journal that I'm too lazy to keep up with normally.
I tend to be sentimental about things in general. I have any of the puppy teeth I could find from my two puppies, and I also have teeth of the husky at my parents house (who is sort of mine), and my parents have the other dog's puppy teeth. I have my teeth and a hair clipping from myself. I think I have the hospital bracelet from my tonsil surgery when I was young, and my mom kept my baby hospital bracelet. Most likely we will keep things other people think are weird!


----------



## mkyerby16

As soon as I found out I was pregnant I brought a notebook and started a journal to baby. My mom did that with me and wrote in it every now and then until I was about 2. She even had people at her baby shower write to me in there and now I have it and think it's really cool. I don't write as much as I'd like, but I make sure to after doctor's appointments, events, first movement I felt, etc. Now that I know it's a boy I'm not sure he'll be as interested, but I figured it'd be a cool record for me to have if he doesn't want it.


----------



## NellyLou

twinkie2 said:


> I love the idea of writing a letter to the baby! I'm planning to get a book and hoping to do well about filing it out over the months. I am #4 in my family; the oldest had a completed baby book, the 2nd had a book, but it was barely filled in and my sister and I never even had books :( And both you and DH writing the birth story sounds so special LilFoosh, I'd love to do that-not sure if I'd convince DH of it though

I am #3 and didn't have a baby book either, while the other two did. I always bugged my mom about it though, and told her I wanted a baby book by the time I got married. She made me a really nice one and gave it to me at my wedding shower lol!


----------



## Teilana

Here is a picture of little Suzy! I would have posted sooner but my computer has been acting up :(

She is doing well so far, lots of playing and sleeping, like a puppy should :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-09 10.49.16.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NellyLou

Aw, she's so sweet!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Teilana she is cute!

Nelly & Twinkie, I'm #2 of 4 but 3 & 4 were surprise twins when my mum was 42. She was extremely high risk so she kept track of everything! So really I was the only one who didn't really have any baby book info. :haha:


----------



## Bookity

I'm number three. I have a baby book, but all it has is my name and birthdate. Also my birth announcement. The end!


----------



## mommasquirrel

It's funny how the 3rd, 4th, 5th child doesn't get any record of the pregnancy or birth. I am the youngest girl and the 5th child. So I literally have no record other than my birth certificate. Which is completely normal for my family. I didn't even know about baby books until i was a teenager and started babysitting. So I am definitely going to try my best to keep something special for this little one.

So, I had the weirdest dream ever about being able to shapeshift and such and then I was yelling at my brother for stealing the batteries from the babies toys. In the dream he was trying to use them to repair a lift. then i went back to shape shifting and was fighting off big green globs. :wacko: 

Anyone else having bizarre dreams?


----------



## MrsKChicago

MommaSquirrel, I decided awhile ago that I'm not shaving anything that I can't reach without yoga practice! If nothing else, I'm not taking the risk of falling in the tub. There's really nothing to grab onto on the way down in our tubs. I slipped and fell last year and my ass was blue for a week.

I'm doing a baby book, but it was hard to find one online that was only one year. The idea of a five year book is cute, but I'm being realistic here. I hope I can keep up with a book when we have a second baby, too. I was the second and mine is barely filled in, too. I got a little book in the first trimester with a section for journaling every week, a section for doctor's appointments, and a section just for general notes. I try to keep up with it, but I've been forgetting lately, and my journal entries have been more like monthly than daily. They usually start out with "The pregnancy brain has made me very forgetful lately..." I haven't really written it out with the baby reading it in mind (not sure he wants to read about me whining about heartburn and lightning crotch), but I'm sure I can go through it later and pick out pregnancy details he may want to hear. 

I've had several weird pregnancy dreams, but I don't remember most of them. Lately I've had a few make out dreams. Not even sex dreams, but just dreams about making out. It's like my subconscious is 15 again. What the hell?

So if it's not one thing with this kid, it's another. I guess that's parenting, huh? The midwife left me a voicemail this morning, confirming that the placenta has moved, but mentioned that his femurs are measuring just a little on the short side. She didn't seem concerned since I did all the first and second trimester screenings for chromosomal issues and they all came back super low risk, so she thinks it's just an imperfect measurement, so I'm not letting myself freak out, but I wish this kid would give me a break. I did a little research and it could also just be a short parent thing. I'm 5'4" and DH is 5'7" so that could definitely be a factor. No followups as far as I know, unless she mentions it at my appointment next week, so I'm guessing it's really nothing.


----------



## missfrick

I'm #1... No baby book. 

Puppy is adorable... How long after getting her did she break her leg? She looks to be in great spirits!

I have my growth ultrasound on Christmas Eve day! Can't wait, wish it would be sooner I can't wait to see this little stinker again.

Hey Nelly, your insurance doesn't cover a breast pump does it? I can't find all the insurance info online, and DH is busy and forgetful. Also, see you on Saturday? I believe at least 3 of us preggos will be at the party! Hope I win something good in the draw; last year DH won a huge basket of chocolate and I'd prefer anything else lol!


----------



## Teilana

missfrick, it was only a couple hours after we had her home :( You wouldn't know that she was injured though with how active and outgoing she has been!


----------



## mommasquirrel

The results came back and I didn't pass the second GTT so I get to go on a protein and vegetable diet. :cry::cry::cry:

I am getting referred to an endocrinologist and was told I'd be monitoring my blood sugar from home for a few weeks to figure out if I need to go on medication or if it can be controlled through my diet. 

I feel a bit upset but at the same time I know it's the best to start now with the changes in how I eat. I need a hug.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no! What a pain in the ass! I hope the adjustment isn't too hard on you :( Just a few months!


----------



## DrMum

Big hugs momma! I do need to apologise though as I think misread your earlier post that it had all gone great which is why I said great job!! Sorry lovely, crossed wires!

It will be tough, there is no doubt, but I would imagine that doing it for the health of your baby is probably easier to stick to than just a random health kick like we all go on at random times. You're already a great mum for sticking with the testing and getting the right diagnosis.

Bug hugs- you can do it!! And I will try to read more thoroughly in the future!!


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry about the gtt momma :( Can I ask, do you have any symptoms, as in do you feel off after eating lots of sugar/carbs??


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

:hugs: Momma!


----------



## missfrick

:hug: Momma!


----------



## mommasquirrel

twinkie2 said:


> Sorry about the gtt momma :( Can I ask, do you have any symptoms, as in do you feel off after eating lots of sugar/carbs??

I actually have no symptoms at all. I have very low blood pressure and I don't get sleepy or a sugar high after eating. I don't even have the swelling that is common.

I'm going to ask the doctor at my next visit if this will alter my birth plan. I know some people with GD have to get induced so baby won't get too big or they end up c-section. I would rather go for the induction if it came down to it. I am terrified of going through surgery. my next appointment is in a week. I'm going through my kitchen/pantry tomorrow to get rid of things I know I will have issues with. I don't have any will power to just ignore the junk food. Then off to the grocers to get some veggies and buy lots and lots of meat.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you get good news on delivery. I know my midwives will let you go into labor on your own and labor in the fancy rooms and so on without extra interventions, if your diabetes is controlled by diet alone.


----------



## chrislo4

Hi ladies! It feels like i havent logged in for aggggges!!! Hope everyone is doing really well. I've been so busy with work, my toddler and SLEEPING! I'm just so tired again, like first trimester. Cant believe 3rd tri is here x


----------



## frenchie35

That's a bummer, mommasquirrel. You were on my mind yesterday at my OB appointment when I learned I had to do a GTT, even though it's rarely recommended anymore. Here the standard test is 2 hours, and you can't drink it beforehand AND it's fasting. I'm not looking forward to spending 2 hours in the lobby of a lab with a bunch of randos. I'll bring my knitting.


----------



## twinkie2

Oh momma, I'm the same way! No self-control when it's around and I've been so awful lately, I crave sweets and then I get so tired afterwards when I give in to the craving. I hope that adjusting your diet does enough and you can go on your on, but I'm totally with you on being induced over a csection if it were to come down to that.


----------



## bucherwurm

Any one having a hard time coming up with or deciding on names for baby?
I know a few of our mommies in here have decided already, but I for one am having a hard time. I think we are in agreement on a first name, but our original middle names seem to be gone. I just want to pick the best name and am having a hard time settling on one.


----------



## Bookity

Cannot decide on a name here. Husband seems to have decided though! I'm trying to give myself time to see if I warm up to the name, but I'm also still trying to think of others.

Husband's idea: Warren James Brahm

Any opinions for/against/neutral??? LOL


----------



## HopefulInNL

Oh we are having a terrible time with names! We can't seem to find one we like!


----------



## twinkie2

We've had a long list for boys and girls since about 20 wks, I've managed to scratch of maybe 3 or 4, I feel like I have no idea what we want at all. Yellow bump here so I feel like it's making it that much harder, we'll probably be that couple that takes 2 weeks to name their kid. Bookity-I like Warren James, it has a good ring to it!
I really like Chelsie Jean for a girl but DH isn't a fan of using Jean (family that he doesn't want thinking named for them :dohh:) I also like Mason & Lucas for a boy, not sure on middle names though. :shrug: It's actually been driving me nuts that we haven't really decided on anything. It doesn't have to be set in stone, I just wish I could get a short list of name combinations for boys and girls, then maybe after we meet baby we can decide what s/he looks like.


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> I'm #1... No baby book.
> 
> Puppy is adorable... How long after getting her did she break her leg? She looks to be in great spirits!
> 
> I have my growth ultrasound on Christmas Eve day! Can't wait, wish it would be sooner I can't wait to see this little stinker again.
> 
> Hey Nelly, your insurance doesn't cover a breast pump does it? I can't find all the insurance info online, and DH is busy and forgetful. Also, see you on Saturday? I believe at least 3 of us preggos will be at the party! Hope I win something good in the draw; last year DH won a huge basket of chocolate and I'd prefer anything else lol!

What time is your appointment at!? Mine is the same day at 11 :) I just had my 28 week appointment this morning and I've gained 6 lbs in 4 weeks. Ooops. I feel like I got gigantic over the last few weeks!

That's a good question about the breast pump. I don't think it does, but you never know. I will look into it! We will be at the Xmas party :) The only thing I have ever won was the sens tickets that we donated lol.


----------



## NellyLou

We've had our name chosen for about 6 years lol, but if it was a girl instead of a boy - I have no clue! We had a hard time deciding on a name for DD.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

If we were having another boy we wouldn't have had a clue and probably would have had a pretty hard time deciding. We have had our girl name picked for a while though. I did have a brief period when I thought I wasn't sure about it anymore, but I try to imagine calling her anything else and it just doesn't seem right.

I had my 2nd last MFM appointment today! It went well, baby is an estimated 912 gr, is measuring just above average except for femur length- which is off the charts long- and is head down. We saw her yawn during the scan, it was super cute. :cloud9:

Bookity, I'm undecided. I think Warren James is nice on it's own but I'm not sold on it with Michaela & Vanessa. IYKWIM


----------



## MrsKChicago

The only reason we have a firm name is because DH was pushing for a name I really didn't want to use, so the second he came around to a name that was high on my list, I jumped on the opportunity. I love Theodore, but I don't know if that's what his name would be if it was only me naming him. I probably would have agreed to almost any middle name to get my way on the first name ;)


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, Theodore was number 1 on both of our lists, so we lucked out. :) It was funny when I was visiting family last week. we don't tell anyone the name other than my brother and DH's sister so no one knows. All of my aunts were trying to guess though, and their top picks were Kyle and Keith. Nothing against those names, but they are definitely not our style lol, and don't go with a Greek last name at all.


----------



## bucherwurm

My husband informed me that the name we were "trying out" to see if we liked is the official name for baby girl. When did that happen? lol.


----------



## missfrick

I have NO CLUE on names, we throw them out here and there but haven't had, like, a serious name convo since we had to dismiss the one we both really liked (long, stupid, story). But there are still some faves we have, just haven't actually discussed it since before the wedding.

Nelly, my ultrasound is at 1030 and my appointment is at 11! Do you have the pregnant nurse? I'm trying to figure out how far along she is, she's quite tiny but DH things she's further along than us. Also, I gained 6lbs in the same 4 weeks and was told to lay off carbs... lol my tummy is so big and round already, I'm starting to kinda love it actually!


----------



## mommasquirrel

We had our names picked out when we started Clomid trials. We were supposed to head out to Japan and be there for a few years so we wanted our children to fit in and also we got to use our favorite names from a anime we both love. The middle names I came up with the only criteria was that it had to be only 4 letters long and fit with the first name. I wrote down ten names for boys and ten for girls. My husand went through and vetoed a few then we just started to mix and match. Before the end of the day we had 4 sets. 2 for a girl and 2 for a boy. Now we have our first picks and second picks. It was easy but my DH is in love with the anime series that I got the names from so of course he was gungho about it from the start. :thumbup:

So today I totally had preggo brain. I went to Macy's to return an item then was distracted by the clearance in the baby clothing section. After checking out I got such severe hunger pangs that I thought I was going to be sick so I rushed to the food court got something quick and felt better. I was then distracted by hallmark and thought i should grab a few nice cards for my friends and family. Well after walking out I went into the wrong department store looking for the exit. It took me 20 minutes to figure out I wasn't in the right store and eventually made it out to my car. I swear, I'm never going to the mall alone ever again. I'm too afraid I'll get stuck in the lost and found.:blush:

Hope everyone's day went by without any issues. I'm surprised at how fast the week has gone by. It's almost the weekend. :dohh: DH will be home in less than 24 hours and the place is a mess.... I need to get some motivation to get everything cleaned up so he doesn't think I've turned into Miss Piggy while he was away.:blush:

Also, I now have a peeping Tom cat. lol I was in the kitchen and had this weird feeling someone was watching me. I looked towards the window and there he was..the nieghbors stinky cat staring at me. When he saw that I caught him he ran away. Made me laugh so much.:haha:


----------



## missfrick

Momma we had one of those at my parent's house, he'd sit on our back steps and peer in. His markings also made him look like he was wearing a toupee. We named him "Creepy Cat" lol


----------



## missfrick

MrsK were you the one asking about lullabyes that don't suck. This just came in my email, Rock a Bye Baby on discount!

https://baby.steals.com/daily/deal/id/3010489/rockabye-baby-instrumental-lullaby-cds?utm_source=consolidated-listrack&utm_medium=email-alert&utm_term=3010489&utm_campaign=Rockabye+Baby&utm_content=baby-learn-more&trk_msg=ATS4BUSN73RK55J7IAITOSRTHC&trk_contact=BAOMHB443GMVQ5PQVH9M7P3B8K


----------



## chimama

Hope you ladies are doing great. 

Started itching two days which prevented me from sleeping. Called the OB's office and they asked me to come in. They ran liver and bile acid tests and results came okay. Really thank God for that. I think I may have reacted to a wool dress I wore. Took Benadryl and started using the Aveeno oatmeal bath and it seems to have subsided. The nurse also put a trace to make sure baby was okay and doctor said that could hear him moving from the hallway but I couldn't feel a thing (anterior placenta)!


----------



## Missbx

I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow and I'm petrified please can someone tell me what to expect ? I mostly worried about the results but not a fan of needles either :( I'm in the uk


----------



## mommasquirrel

Missbx said:


> I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow and I'm petrified please can someone tell me what to expect ? I mostly worried about the results but not a fan of needles either :( I'm in the uk

They will give you a glucose drink. Its like flat soda. You will have 5 min to drink it. They draw one vial of blood and your midwife will have results within the week. You can sip on water if your feeling nauseated. Also ask your midwife if you need to fast. Don't fret.


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> I have NO CLUE on names, we throw them out here and there but haven't had, like, a serious name convo since we had to dismiss the one we both really liked (long, stupid, story). But there are still some faves we have, just haven't actually discussed it since before the wedding.
> 
> Nelly, my ultrasound is at 1030 and my appointment is at 11! Do you have the pregnant nurse? I'm trying to figure out how far along she is, she's quite tiny but DH things she's further along than us. Also, I gained 6lbs in the same 4 weeks and was told to lay off carbs... lol my tummy is so big and round already, I'm starting to kinda love it actually!

Nice! We might see you there :) I do usually have that nurse. I believe she is 6 weeks further along, so she would be about 34 weeks. She is tiny and this is her third! I now look like I did at 34 weeks last time :S


----------



## NellyLou

So when people say no two pregnancies are the same, they are right! I am so big and uncomfortable already this time! This guy is so low, and it's really uncomfortable to walk. How am I going to manage another 12 weeks lol!?


----------



## bucherwurm

We have workers here today to put the frame up in the baby's room! I think they are aiming to have the room dry walled and mudded around the end of the year. Our flooring is set to some early next week, and we have narrowed down paint colours. Exciting. Things are finally happening. I'm looking forward to putting all of the baby things in her room, washing clothes and putting them in the dresser and closet...
I was having a bath last night and I think I saw my belly move from baby. It was funny. Still haven't been able to time it right for my husband to try and feel, though.


----------



## missfrick

Nelly I feel you! This is my first, but she's low I think... My actual uterus and stomach look normal I think, but I rarely am getting kicks above the belly button, and definitely none in the ribs... Causing some pretty bad ligament pains at the bottom actually. She is 34 weeks no wonder she told me to lay off carbs I was showing WAY before she was!


----------



## NellyLou

Well hopefully she never sees me coming into the office after picking up my lunch because I just bought a 4 piece chicken meal from KFC :blush: .... I have NO willpower this time!

Bucherwurm, that's exciting about the baby room!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Missbx, different offices will have different rules for the test, but what Nelly said is the basic procedure. Some will have you fast a little beforehand, some let you drink water, some let you eat up until you drink the stuff. I was advised not to go heavy on the carbs the day before the test. I've heard some women get sick after drinking the glucose stuff, but I was ok personally (it takes a lot to get me sick). Blood draws are never fun, but it was the best pregnancy one so far because they only took one vial, not a bunch like at previous draws. 

Nelly, I have no idea how I'm going to go another three months! I'm mostly ok in the daytime aside from the low stamina, but I just can't get comfortable at night. I miss sleeping on my stomach so much. I found myself half on my stomach last night even though it felt so weird (sorry, kid) because my hips couldn't take it anymore on my side. Ick. 

Bucherwurm, exciting on the renovations! I hope you'll post photos when they're all done! I'd love to see some other nurseries! Ours is still a disaster area.

So, my mom, brother, and I all have winter birthdays. Mom's just passed, mine is coming up next week, and my brother's is mid-January. For the past several years, mom has said that since the holidays are so busy, we'll just all do something fun together in January to celebrate the birthdays. And then we never do anything. It was a little annoying at first because Christmas babies tend to lose their birthdays to Christmas a lot, but I've gotten used to it, and she drives us all more and more crazy every year, so it's more the principle of the thing than the lack of party. Just say you're too busy and send me a birthday text, you know? So now all of a sudden she wants to get together for my birthday this year. With less than a week's notice when we're getting ready to host Christmas, of course! We're going to get lunch on Monday. I'm sure this has _nothing_ to do with the fact that I'm growing another grandson for her now :haha:


----------



## missfrick

MrsK I usually wake up sort of half on my side/stomach, if it happens in your sleep you obviously can't control it. DH says some nights I sleep flat on my back; again, it's not the position I fall asleep in, so there's not much to be done. Wouldn't worry about it. :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not too worried about it, but it wasn't very comfortable! I was half awake when I did it, I think it was just sheer desperation. I miss sprawling :(


----------



## Missbx

MrsKChicago said:


> Missbx, different offices will have different rules for the test, but what Nelly said is the basic procedure. Some will have you fast a little beforehand, some let you drink water, some let you eat up until you drink the stuff. I was advised not to go heavy on the carbs the day before the test. I've heard some women get sick after drinking the glucose stuff, but I was ok personally (it takes a lot to get me sick). Blood draws are never fun, but it was the best pregnancy one so far because they only took one vial, not a bunch like at previous draws.
> 
> Nelly, I have no idea how I'm going to go another three months! I'm mostly ok in the daytime aside from the low stamina, but I just can't get comfortable at night. I miss sleeping on my stomach so much. I found myself half on my stomach last night even though it felt so weird (sorry, kid) because my hips couldn't take it anymore on my side. Ick.
> 
> Bucherwurm, exciting on the renovations! I hope you'll post photos when they're all done! I'd love to see some other nurseries! Ours is still a disaster area.
> 
> So, my mom, brother, and I all have winter birthdays. Mom's just passed, mine is coming up next week, and my brother's is mid-January. For the past several years, mom has said that since the holidays are so busy, we'll just all do something fun together in January to celebrate the birthdays. And then we never do anything. It was a little annoying at first because Christmas babies tend to lose their birthdays to Christmas a lot, but I've gotten used to it, and she drives us all more and more crazy every year, so it's more the principle of the thing than the lack of party. Just say you're too busy and send me a birthday text, you know? So now all of a sudden she wants to get together for my birthday this year. With less than a week's notice when we're getting ready to host Christmas, of course! We're going to get lunch on Monday. I'm sure this has _nothing_ to do with the fact that I'm growing another grandson for her now :haha:

Thankyou they gave me the letter a few months back at my 12 week scan and it says to not eat after 9pm so I haven't eaten anything for a few hours now it says small sips of water is okay. I have HG so hoping the drink won't make me sick lol


----------



## mommasquirrel

Missbixx you can take your meds if you have any for nausea and vomitting. If you vomit during the test you have to come back and redo it.


----------



## mummy3

:wave:

Momma I'm really sorry you didn't pass the GTT, I hope the diet isn't too stressful, can you work in any treats at all? Hopefully diet alone will control it:hugs:

Good luck missbx

Have fun at your party nellylou and miss frick!

MrsK lol at the birthday, what does she have in mind?

Teilana your puppy is so so cute, those eyes!!:cloud9: 

I keep changing my names lol

Drmum and lilfoosh, hope everything is continuing smoothly?:hugs:

I think my GTT has been forgotten :shrug: 

My ffn test came back positive Tuesday pm, now 3 days post result. Every single time it goes positive I get pprom not long after:nope: Cervix shortened in the space of a week also. My perinatologist has prepared me that he anticipates the pprom, we've discussed hospitals NICU wise. The one I want to deliver at (its like a hotel!) will only accept from 28 weeks, if things happen before then its UCSD, great NICU but lame rooms! My nausea and vomiting is back with a vengeance, got more Zofran a few days ago and down 16 already!! My OB called in a script for Phenergan suppositories and they're helping:thumbup: I'm freaking out so bad, 26 weeks is scary. This is 4th pregnancy using ffn, each and every time its been accurate:nope:

Couple questions too, anyone getting truly awful heartburn, giving that mid chest pain, acid but also moving into upper back? 

Due date Q next, my OB has me at due march 20th but perinatology at 22nd, which should I use?

Whats everyone got on this weekend? I'm on the couch, wondering if a wheelchair to IHOP for breakfast will be ok:coffee: I'm strict bedrest. Very lucky to not have to be in hospital rest yet!! 6 kids gives a predictable history, I do pprom then not straight away delivery so as soon as any sign its straight in and hospital to delivery:cry:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think we're just getting lunch, Mummy. We'll see.

Maybe someone can bring you IHOP? I'm sure you're going stir crazy, but at this point I wouldn't take the risk without the doctor's approval. I hope you can keep her in long enough to go to your preferred hospital!

I don't know what we're doing this weekend. We were supposed to go to Buy Buy Baby and try out carseats this evening, but I went to Costco with a friend and by the time we were done and ready to get a bite to eat, I had gone too long without eating and had another weird dizzy spell, so I had to sit down for a bit after we ate, so we got back to my place late, and DH decided we'd just go later. So my friend and I went to Target instead and got a lot of Christmas shopping done, and now I'm totally beat. I think tomorrow will be rest day, but we might go to do the carseat thing when DH gets home from work. Otherwise I think just cleaning and organizing around the house.


----------



## frenchie35

This weekend is intensive potty training: we're going underpants only for a couple days, even though it's a bit chilly. DD will be cute running around in a sweater, socks, but no pants! We started last night and did well. DH will be home with me for the next couple of days, so I won't be doing all the bending over and cleaning up. All of this with Christmas music on a loop!

How are the other mommas doing with the potty?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck Frenchie!


----------



## Bookity

Potty training here is progressing slowly. We still get a few accidents. She is pretty good about asking me to take her to the potty. Now that we have a portable sat she has even gone potty in places outside the house! She has gone on her smaller potty by herself a few times, but still needs help with clean up. She needs my help much more often than not, but she is progressing! We always have underpants in in the day unless we are going out, then it's a pull up. At night it's pull up as well. She's often dry in the morning!


----------



## mummy3

My 3 year old (4 in march) keeps coming home in different underwear :wacko: Hope you guys get success!

Whats causing the dizzy spells MrsK?:hugs:


----------



## frenchie35

Bookity, I assume you're talking about your 3 year old? I think you remember you saying that your younger one was getting a bit jealous when you helped her big sister on the potty. Maybe that will get her interested in going?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've only had a couple, mummy. It's mostly being stupid and not eating soon enough. I think it's just my blood sugar giving up and tanking. We were late getting going, and we meant to get to Costco, eat lunch, and then shop, but we were halfway down an aisle when we realized we'd forgotten to eat first, and I _thought_ I'd be ok. And I was til I was standing in the food line and started feeling crappy. Eating and sitting down for a few minutes does the job and gets me feeling better, thankfully. The friend I was shopping with is a diabetic, and she keeps offering to test my blood sugar. No needles! I can tell it's low without bleeding, thanks 

I'm feeling extra paranoid today. I'm generally an anxious person, and I've been surprisingly levelheaded during the pregnancy despite not being able to take the herbal supplement that I usually take that keeps it in check. But we were out so much yesterday that I didn't feel the baby moving around much (totally normal at this point, he's only just started kicking noticeably when I'm not sitting on the couch), and I think knowing that I'm in the gestational week that my nephew was born is adding to the anxiety. He _has_ been kicking, and it felt overnight like maybe he was aiming more for the placenta, so that would explain not feeling as much, but I hope he gets dancing soon. I had a cup of coffee and a little fudge to get him going ;) I don't think there's anything actually wrong, it's just the old anxiety rearing its head and reminding me that I can only escape so long...


----------



## frenchie35

Oh, MrsK, the pregnant mind! There's always something bothering us, and we find few moments to just relax and ponder the wonder that is pregnancy. That baby won't do what you expect once he's born, so don't expect him to do so now! The holidays also seem to stir up uncertainty and worry. Maybe it's the shorter days and the lack of desire to spend time outdoors. I hope you know that you're not alone in feeling this way. I like to think that the moms that never worry about anything are the ones that give their children Coke in baby bottles and leave the scissors out next to unprotected power outlets. Try to think of it as showing that you care instead of worrying.


----------



## MrsKChicago

He's kicking up a storm now, confirming that I am a crazy person. He must like fudge as much as I do :D

I forgot to say, I got his going home outfit! If I find something better I'll get it, but this is the best I've seen so far. I wanted something with little bears. 

So DH has been telling everyone our name. I don't mind, but I'm thinking it might be hard to hide at the shower if everyone knows but my mom... I may have to reconsider my name hiding scheme and just email her or something so she has time to compose herself if she doesn't like it. Maybe I'll use his name in our little Christmas letter and send one to her too.
 



Attached Files:







layette.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## glitterfly

Hello ladies, sorry I haven't been about much. May I please update my Due date to the 30th March and join team pink please? Xxxxx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> He's kicking up a storm now, confirming that I am a crazy person. He must like fudge as much as I do :D
> 
> I forgot to say, I got his going home outfit! If I find something better I'll get it, but this is the best I've seen so far. I wanted something with little bears.
> 
> So DH has been telling everyone our name. I don't mind, but I'm thinking it might be hard to hide at the shower if everyone knows but my mom... I may have to reconsider my name hiding scheme and just email her or something so she has time to compose herself if she doesn't like it. Maybe I'll use his name in our little Christmas letter and send one to her too.

That outfit is so cute!

Baby certainly let me know he was there last night he kept me awake til 3am kicking and I had that horrible cramp like feeling in my knee I hope he doesn't do it again tonight. This last 13week seems to be going slow I just want him here now but at least I can celebrate 3rd trimenster tomorrow :D


----------



## SarahBear

My in-laws bought us a car seat! That means that we have all our "must have" items and only have "nice to have" and "want to have" items left. We have also bought absolutely nothing this time around. Prep is so much easier for kid number 2! Oh, and our neighbors gave us their booster seat which means we can use the highchair for the baby in about 9 months.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, SarahBear! I can't wait to reach the "we have everything necessary" point! It must be a relief.


----------



## mummy3

MrsK, sounds like a hard time:hugs: It is only natural to be having an increase in anxiety with such a big reminder in the case of your nephew:hugs: Does sound like low sugar! I get hypoglycaemia a lot, leaves me shaky, nauseous, clammy palms and tbh really pissed off:haha: Does that sound familiar? I carry the glucose tablets, you can get over the counter at like Walmart/cvs etc for only $1 and they help to get you by to the nearest food place:hugs: Love, love, love Teddy's going home outfit:cloud9: Anterior placentas suck :(

Hi glitterfly!

Ouch! Sorry about your knee mummy_smurf, but yay for 3rd tri:happydance:

Good going Sarahbear:thumbup:

I'm getting prepared, I think!!! Got her clothes now, bought most of carters:blush: Got the secret santa mama and baby parts ready, got some Christmas stuff done (lights were still up from last year so that was easy:haha:), bickering with hubby over the stroller lol and need a crib. Getting another 4moms mamaroo and I think that's mostly it. With everything that's been going on, the biggest hurdle is getting to the actual post office!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I usually carry a granola bar or something, but I didn't have a purse with me yesterday. I'm pretty good about making sure I eat, my schedule was just really thrown off. The few times it's happened, I've been overheated, nauseated, and lightheaded. I just want to put my head down and have someone bring me pizza ;) Oh well. I've learned my lesson for another month or two now!

Teddy is going nuts now, too bad DH is in the next room and not watching! But if I call him in I know T will stop...

Sounds like you've been busy! Maybe you can schedule a pickup for your package? Leaving the Christmas lights up is definitely the most efficient way to decorate!


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls

Mummy sounds like you are on top of it all and I'm crossing everything that little miss mummy just hangs in there as long as possible!

Frenchie hope the potty training is going well! 

Mrsk hope you're feeling well! Don't feel alone with the anxiety episodes. I spend every minute worrying about the what ifs of pregnancy.

So my pain in the butt of the day is that my brand new Christmas tree which I have had for four whole days has packed up and the lights are broken. Of course the shop say there aren't any left to exchange it, the nearest branch is 5 hours away ( I bought it online) and it's all "take it up with the manufacturer" grrrrrrr. So tomorrow I have to drive back into the city, get a different tree and then take up the fight for a refund.

Anyhoo. These things are sent to try us! I will not become a grinch, I will not become a grinch........


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, what a bunch of jerks! Can they not just refund you? Manufacturer guarantees should be for stuff that breaks after a couple months, not a couple days.


----------



## DrMum

They say we have to take it up with GE first and then they will consider refund. Either way, it's not going to be before Christmas...! You're on the money with your assessment...bunch of jerks! Thanks lowes...!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh ladies... Back when I had all my first trimester hip pain, I bought an elastic bump support belt on the recommendation of a couple friends. It did nothing for the hip pain back then because there was no bump to support, but I just pulled it back out because I've been getting achy after long days of walking or getting up and down off the couch too much. I'm helping DH in the kitchen now, and oh my goodness does it make a big difference. I wish I'd dug it out a month ago. Go buy support belts!


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies, been pretty busy lately with husband home now and moving out of our little house this weekend

mummy, hang in there.. Ive got all my fingers and toes crossed for you to make it to at least 28 weeks, if not 30!!!

I looked up the FFN test, and I swear I learn something new everyday... I had no idea there was 'uterus glue' that helps a baby stick inside, and that secreting it was a sign of impending labor. Hopefully its just breaking down reallly slooowly for you... youre so close to 28 weeks, and I'd go by your earlier due date so youll have a few extra days of grace if something does happen earlier than youd like

Anybody starting classes soon? Mine dont start for another 3 weeks yet


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the move! My classes don't start til early January.

The jerk little dog woke me up before I was ready, and I really can't handle not getting enough sleep anymore. It turns me from a generally cheerful fertility goddess to a raging lunatic sitcom pregzilla. I wonder if I can manage a nap this afternoon. We have a lot to do, but at the rate I'm going, I might just snap and start murdering people.


----------



## SarahBear

By classes, you mean birthing classes? I'm not taking any. I read books, watched DVD's and did research online last time. That was plenty to prep me. This time around, I'm just relying on prior knowledge and prior experience.


----------



## mommasquirrel

My classes start in about a month. 
Mrsk: I totally understand what you mean. Hoping you get a nap today. 
Dh helped me prep to make beef stew. It smells amazing. Has anyone noticed they are drooling more? I swear I just think about yummy food and my mouth starts watering like crazy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, momma. I didn't get a nap in, but I've managed not to go on any killing sprees, so I guess I'll count that as a victory ;) I'm still exhausted, hoping I sleep better tonight. My mood seems to have stabilized, at least. For now...


----------



## NellyLou

SarahBear said:


> By classes, you mean birthing classes? I'm not taking any. I read books, watched DVD's and did research online last time. That was plenty to prep me. This time around, I'm just relying on prior knowledge and prior experience.

I did classes with my first, but had already read everything and really didn't find the classes helpful. I also took a breastfeeding class which was more helpful, but they didn't touch on what to do if you have issues at all which I did. It was basically "Your body will provide the milk your baby needs" so when mine didn't, I had a really hard time. Otherwise it was great for teaching holds and how to latch etc. I don't think there is any reason to take any classes for a second child lol.


----------



## swampmaiden

I seem to only turn into a pregzilla when my husband is driving lol other than that its usually zen-like fertility goddess. Thats pretty funny.

So today is the Big Move Day... husbands out getting the U-Haul, and I woke up with a sore scratchy throat. At least my backache is pretty much gone, and Im just sipping on hot herbal tea with honey and lemon.

As for classes (and of course, birthing classes lol which others would be relevant here? ;) ) Im actually taking two sets... both are free, and even though I read and research a lot too, I really like the idea of community and meeting other moms as well. 
One of the classes is 3 days a week for 2 weeks, its through the Red Cross and its more of a general hospital birth prep class with the standard coping mechanisms like LaMaze, Bradley etc
The other is through my Birth Center and its 1 day a week for 7 weeks, so that one will take me into early March. This class focuses on the particular methods the birthing center uses as well as their unique practices. Im not sure, but I think their main coping mechanism is HypnoBirthing.

Also, has anyone set up their registry yet? Ive never done one before, is there a standard block of time to do it before the baby shower??

Hope everyone is well, that Beef Stew sounds goood!!! (not drooling anymore than usual tho haha)


----------



## Teilana

I have had my registry started since before baby was cooking. I have tweaked it some in the last 27 weeks, but I have finished it. Figured I probably should finish it before Christmas just in case anyone was asking what to get us, we don't need much for ourselves right now, just for little man.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I started the baby registry after the first trimester at some point. I went ahead and made on on amazon.com because it has a little of everything and mostly it was way cheaper than the store itself. I figured the friends and family would love to save some money on shipping if they were already prime members. It think all we have are things we'd really like left on the registry because I'm so anxious and just had to get ready a few months ago. We have just about everything. The one Item I am hoping someone gets us is a jumparoo and feeding chair. I know they are not must haves right now but when little one is sitting on their own I'd really like them to have those items. There is just something so cute about seeing a little one jumping around or having their own designated feeding table.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the move, Swampmaiden!

We set up our registries at Amazon and Buy Buy Baby about a month ago, only because one of my friends was bugging me about it. Has she purchased anything off the registries after all that bugging? Of course not. A mutual friend tells me she's planning something totally off-registry. Which is fine, but why was she bugging me so much then??? She knew our nursery colors and knows my taste. I've been tweaking them bit by bit, but I think they're in pretty good shape now except for making a final car seat decision, which I think we're doing tonight. Shower invitations should go out soon, which was my personal deadline. 

The kid is being lazy again this morning, and I'm leaving the house in a few minutes, so I probably won't feel him much. Based on how his kicks felt overnight, I think maybe he's hitting the placenta again. I wish he'd just give me a break from the anxiety this week! He's kicking just enough to keep me from really thinking something is wrong, but not enough to keep me from being nervous. I hope once I get into week 29 the anxiety eases up some. I have the midwife tomorrow, and I'm tempted to ask about it, but I doubt she can give me much helpful advice. Probably tell me to meditate and take up yoga or something.


----------



## missfrick

Saw this on another board and it cracked me up... this is me! Glad I didn't spend a lot of money on maternity jeans, because I only wear them a couple times a month...
 



Attached Files:







leggings.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hope everyone's day is going well. I had fun last night tearing down the bushes in front of the house. DH even took out some of his anger on the branches. It's almost cathartic to just clear up the ugliness around me. Wish I had enough motivation to clean the house from top to bottom. We found ants last night but have no idea where they are coming from. I figure I'll just use lemon pledge on the floors and windows at some point but right now I am seriously just unmotivated. 
Has everyone sent out their gifts for the exchange? I'm so excited to hear everyone's reactions to what they get. I need to catch this little one moving around but it feels like every time I reach for the camera the movements stop. Oh yea, has anyone else experienced the exhaustion? I feel like I can't sleep enough now. It's like first trimester all over again minus the puking.


----------



## missfrick

I haven't sent my gift yet... just need to get to the post office. I'll have it out by Friday.


----------



## frenchie35

I sent my gift out last week. Between the trans-atlantic trek and DrMum being in the sticks, I hope it arrives before the snow melts!

I had my 2-hour GTT today and passed! I felt a bit queasy in the first hour, but it was alright overall.

I have had a couple follow-up scans to my original 2nd trimester scan. There's something they measure in the brain (in English, I think it's called the ventricular junction) that's slightly large on one side. The last specialist tech that I saw said it could be because he has a big head (97 percentile!) just like his big sister and both DH and me. He had me do some extra bloodwork to rule out some stuff, but I think I'll have a MRI around 32 weeks. That's only in a month!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad you passed the GTT, Frenchie. If everyone else has big heads, I bet that's what's going on with the baby. 

I'm having a harder time sleeping, but the first tri level exhaustion hasn't hit again. Yet. I hope it holds off a few weeks if it's gonna come.

My present went out about a week ago, I think. I don't know if it arrived yet, but I think it probably should have.

I have the midwife in about an hour. Don't think there's anything special this time. Since DH has today off and works tomorrow, we're moving my birthday to today. We're going to tour the Frank Lloyd Wright home and studio (as a Chicagoan married to an architecture buff, it's almost criminal that I've never been), then going for dinner somewhere, but I don't know where. I think we're going to take a few nice maternity photos before dinner since we'll be wearing nice clothes and I need one for Christmas emails.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oy...

So, after our placenta followup ultrasound, the midwife left me a message to say the placenta had moved, and also she just wanted to let me know that the baby's femurs were a little short, which could be a soft marker for Down Syndrome but since I had all the testing and my results were negative, is probably just an inaccurate measurement or a short legged baby. I wasn't too stressed about it because I figured if it was that big a deal they'd be doing follow ups and so on. So we found out today that we are doing a follow up ultrasound in about a month, and of course now I'm worrying about it. She said everything else was in proportion, and they'd have been more worried about a disproportionate belly, and she didn't seem concerned at all, but of course anything that takes extra ultrasounds is going to leave me worried. DH and I are both short, and he has a short inseam for his height, so if it isn't a bad measurement, it's most likely just a matter of us making a similarly short baby. I hope. This kid won't give me a break...

In happier news, I got the go ahead to take melatonin when I can't sleep! And instructions on when it's a good time to start on daily raspberry leaf tea. She and DH had a good long talk about alternative therapies and what she recommends and what to avoid and so on - he's really into that stuff, and I'd rather go with something more natural before trying pharmaceuticals for minor pregnancy gripes, too, so I think we'll be doing some shopping soon. She gave me a sample of her favorite probiotic and suggested taking it daily to keep things moving as the baby gets bigger and blocks everything up.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsK try not to worry too much! I spent a week almost in tears because of a measurement they took at the anatomy scan which was just a bad measurement. Plus DH and I are both tall and baby measured with abnormally long legs, so chances are, if you both have short legs, it is nothing. The negative results NT results from earlier are more reliable! :hugs: Happy birthday (celebration)! 

I hope your pics turn out nicely.

Mummy, I hope everything is going well and baby stays in there for at least another few weeks. I'd go by the earlier date too, I'd kick myself if the hospital refused to do something because I was off by a day or two. Do you know what your EDD is based off LMP? Here as long as the US measurements are within a week of the LMP EDD they won't change it. :hugs: Everything is fine with us thanks :thumbup:

You girls made me go look at the registry that we created several weeks ago (as a shopping list for us and to get the freebies at sign up)... there are 2 things left for us to buy and one is a want not a "need"! Pretty happy with that.

A girlfriend of mine gave us what she said was "not as much as she hoped" in the way of girly clothes (her daughter is turning 1 in a few weeks), which ended up being 3 bags! So our baby closet has a bunch of pink, purple and frilly clothes in it now :cloud9:
My fav is the whale one below. The pink knit set was made by my awesome grandma (my mum brought it to me on Sunday)! she's so sweet. And bump pic is this morning (the shirt was on clearance at BRU in the Thyme section, it was $7)!
 



Attached Files:







26w2d.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5









20141215_202237.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7









20141215_204115.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Foosh. I'm trying not to stress about it too much. The nice dinner distracted me. I'm so full of tortellini, there's no room for anxiety ;)

The pictures were taking longer than we expected, and he couldn't find his tripod, so we're going to try again tomorrow. I'll just have to get re-dressed up, oh well! I'll post one when I get them in my custody.

Your bump is looking great! I love both little outfits. The knit set is beautiful, I bet so much work went into it! It would take me forever to knit something like that.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm doing some research tonight, and it's easing my mind. Apparently the short femur doubles the odds of Down Syndrome, and according to our earlier testing, our risks were crazy low. So I guess we're at 2 in a million gabillion thousand instead of 1 in a million gabillion thousand. I can live with that! And 7% of all pregnancies show at least one random soft marker, and obviously 7% of babies don't have Down Syndrome. She specifically said that everything else was as it should be, so I'm definitely leaning towards the "Short papa, short baby" theory for now. 

I got my first birthday present from DH, and I laughed out loud. He used to make me mix tapes all the time (yes, we're definitely children of the 90s!), and it's been so long since he made me one. He even gave it a fancy cover. Once we get this femur thing sorted out, I'm going to have to ask the midwife about the goldfish in my amniotic fluid...
 



Attached Files:







mixtape.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Loozle

Hi everyone, I haven't been around much as we have been busy with school nativity's, christmas parties etc and we've all been unwell too with bad colds and coughs. 
Today was my last morning at work, I now have 3 weeks off which is nice! When I go back I will only have 5 weeks until I go on maternity leave, it's creeping up fast! I'm not sure when I last updated but I had a growth scan last week which showed little miss on the 65th percentile and was weighing around 2lb 12oz. I will of course take the weight with a pinch of salt as growth scans aren't exactly accurate. 

MrsK, I hope you're not too worried, sounds like your little man probably just has short legs bless him. We had such high results in our NT test with ds2 that the sonographer was convinced he had Down's syndrome! We had a cvs test done which showed that he had no chromosome abnormalities at all. He's a perfectly healthy boy but is definitely smaller than average, he was 3 years old in September and still wears 12-18 month clothes! 

Is everybody ready for Christmas? I'm still waiting on some parcels being delivered and I haven't wrapped a thing yet. I'm severely lacking motivation! It doesn't help that I can't wrap until the boys go to bed and although they are in bed by 7.30 every evening, by that time I really want to go to bed myself!


----------



## bucherwurm

We're pretty much ready for Christmas here. I have some more wrapping to do, but I'm on the way. It's one of my favourite things, so it's fun.
I have a midwife appointment tomorrow that my husband is going to. He's excited because he's never been to a "normal" appointment before. Also gets to meet the midwife for the first time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Loozle. I did a lot of research last night, looked at some statistics and so on, and I'm feeling much better. It sounds like there's a good chance we're looking at a small baby, but I'm ok with small as long as he's healthy and happy. Both our families have some very tall genes and some very short genes, with not much in between, so we've been wondering which way the baby would go - I'm gonna guess short! It'll be fun to watch him with his giant cousin. 

I'm not even close to ready for Christmas, and we're hosting! Aaaaaah! Thankfully everyone will have low standards this year ;) We don't even have a tree yet... I'm exited too, though. I do love Christmas. And at least most of my shopping is done.

I hope your DH enjoys meeting your midwife. I rotate between four and there's still one my DH hasn't met because she's not in on Tuesdays, which is his day off. I'm hoping he can swap Tuesday for Monday for an appointment in January.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Frenchie: I'm so glad you passed the GTT. Are you expecting to have a large baby again? Also, how was delivery of your daughter? I recall you mentioned she was a big baby. Was it a natural delivery? I'm trying to prepare myself since I now know that this little one is not so little. 

MrsK: Sounds like the baby inherited short legs. A lot of people in my family have extremely short legs and long torso's. I'm the exact opposite. Makes it impossible to do a cartwheel. My husband is well proportioned and well this little one inside me has super long legs. The last US tech said she wouldn't be surprised if little one staged a walk out at birth. Also, so glad you did some research. It's always good to know the statistics. 

I am loving all the baby clothing. I wish more of my friends knitted and crocheted. I'd request booties, sweaters and hats galore. Also, everyone is guessing it's a boy because of being bigger and how i am carrying. I'm looking forward to the surprise. 

Other than getting hit with exhaustion I'm doing well. yesterday DH and I took out form aggression in the form of gardening. He had to remove some plant roots and battled with one for about 40 minutes but he got it. I trimmed up the plants a bit. Looking forward to doing some more yard work today. Hopefully he is can get the last set of roots. 

Hope everyone is well. =):hugs:


----------



## missfrick

I would love to hear some labor stories from those of you who have done it before. I'm not looking for "hero" stories, but I want to know what contractions/labor are like. I want to try to have an unmedicated birth (and am also realistic about possibly needing medication) but I want to hear how bad it gets/how tolerable it is.
Finally decided against a doula for this one, going to try it on my own and will consider a doula for the next one.


----------



## NellyLou

Oooh birth stories are so much fun lol. I probably have already written some or all of this, so feel free to skip over :)

I had my 40 week doc appointment and ultrasound, and that morning my husband insisted on bringing my hospital bag. I didn't feel like anything was happening so didn't think I would need it, but brought it anyway. Went to the doc office, had my ultrasound and sat in the waiting room to wait for the doc..... then they called my name, and when I stood up my water broke! I told the woman who called my name and she asked if I was sure I didn't pee... seriously!? There is a pretty different sensation when you need to pee. So the doc just told me to go straight to the hospital which we did (MissFrick, my husband suggested I go say hi to my coworkers on our way down the elevator! FYI, in my case and I think in most cases when the water breaks naturally, it doesn't all come out at once... it continues to break and is quite gross. We did NOT stop in to say hi to my coworkers!)

So at the hospital, they swabbed me to see if it was amniotic fluid, which it was - and had meconium in it. Then they checked to see if I was dilated. Honestly, that was so painful, I cried! I will not opt for that again if I don't have to!!!! I was barely dilated and contractions weren't even noticeable to me, so they started me on a pitossin drip right away because of the meconium in the fluid. When I stood up in the exam room, my water broke some more! All was good for a while, hubby got me some lunch, we talked to the nurses. The room was big and comfy. THen the contractions started lol. When you are induced, there is no gradual increase in pain. I went from nothing to max pain contractions every 2 minutes right away. Wonderful. I didn't try to stick it out too long before I asked for an epidural. Definitely recommend you use the bathroom before you get the epidural- I made my husband come in with me, which I am sure he loved, but I was really worried about having a contraction while I was on the toilet hahaha. 

So then the anesthesiologist came and gave me the epidural. Refused to wait until I wasn't having a contraction because that would be dumb considering I only had about a minute break between them haha. The epidural didn't hurt at all, maybe because the contractions were so incredibly painful! The epidural worked quickly and I felt great!

A few hours later, I was dilated to 10cm, and then they discovered that dd was back to back. So I had to get on all fours and hang out there for what seemed like forever. Not easy when you can't feel your legs. She didn't turn, so they made me push anyway. At that point it was around 1am and I was exhausted and nauseous which is common when you are giving birth. So between every push, I threw up. After an hour or two of pushing, she wasn't coming out, so they said they could try using the vacuum but i'd probably need a C-section. Fortunately, they got her out on the second push with the vacuum - which resulted in a 3rd degree tear and an hour of stitches, but she was healthy and cried right away. Because there was meconium in the fluid, there was a team of nurses and doctors to check her over right away. All was good. 

Overall, my experience was good. I loved the nurses (all 3 were named Susan!?). I am hoping that this time my contractions start naturally and I don't have to be induced. It would also be nice if this guy isn't back to back. Otherwise, no complaints :)

So that was super long... sorry!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for sharing, Nelly! I hope it's a little smoother this time around. I'm looking forward to more stories, most of the women I'm close to in real life have birth stories that I don't necessarily want to focus on


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

missfrick said:


> I would love to hear some labor stories from those of you who have done it before. I'm not looking for "hero" stories, but I want to know what contractions/labor are like. I want to try to have an unmedicated birth (and am also realistic about possibly needing medication) but I want to hear how bad it gets/how tolerable it is.
> Finally decided against a doula for this one, going to try it on my own and will consider a doula for the next one.

I cnt comment on contractions as didn't feel em I had back Labour which was an intense constant pain in my back.however from start of pains to end was only an hr for me so hoping second is as quick :D


----------



## frenchie35

Mommasquirrel: Yes, this is one is predicted to be as big as his sister (10 lbs or 4.5 kg). I was able to deliver "voie basse" which means vaginal birth and translates roughly to "the low way/path" :) At my last appointment, the midwife felt the baby and my hips and said she wasn't concerned that there would necessarily be any problems delivering.

Like Nelly said, I'm sure I've told most of this story in pieces already: on a lazy Saturday I felt my belly tightening more than usual, so DH and I started timing between tightenings: about 4 minutes apart all day. I was only two days past my due date and I wasn't feeling any pain, so we decided to see how the day went. Around 5pm we both showered and had something to eat and then headed to the clinic where I was registered. Since they said things were slow they took me directly to a birthing room and hooked me up to monitors to track the contractions and the baby heart rate.

I was dilated 3-4 cm (each time they checked for dilation, it wasn't necessarily painful, just awkward like any exam) so the midwife asked me how I envisaged the birth progressing. I said I wouldn't mind if she came out soon, so she hooked me up to a picotin (I'm not sure what it is in English) IV to intensify the contractions and get me dilated further. At about 9 pm she broke my water (with what looks like a little, plastic crochet hook!) It took about two seconds, and since I was lying down I felt a woosh of warm stuff which continued to leak during the entire delivery. I think they checked visually with each exam to see if there was blood or meconium in the fluid, but everything stayed clear.

Within minutes I started having rather strong contractions that were only a few minutes apart. I did not wait long to call for the anesthesiologist and get the epidural. He waited for me to finish a contraction, then hooked me up - no pain, but a little awkward to imagine what he was doing. It work right away, and I was able to continue dilating until around 6 am when they said I was ready to push. I could still feel the contractions, so I could use them to push - I think I pushed maybe 10-12 times, and it only took about 20-30 mins to pop her out.

The midwife did an episiotomy on the right and I tore on the left. The midwife started stitching me up, but called for the OB on duty to finish. I breastfed and held DD almost the entire time, and I still had some epidural numbness, so I didn't mind. It was a great experience, and I think the stitches were rather well done, since I had very little discomfort down there. I only had to be careful when I changed positions while sitting, but again, holding your little one and trying to master everything that goes along with infant care distracts you so much from any small discomfort you may have.

The birth was great - the most painful and difficult part was breastfeeding. No matter what I read beforehand and no matter how many nurses watched me nurse, no one could tell me why I was having so much pain and how DD was breaking the skin so much. I eventually had to exclusively pump for a couple weeks to let myself heal and then pop her back on the breast. Obviously all's well that ends well, but you first-timers should know that sometimes things don't go according to plan and no one can tell you why.

My parents are flying in from the US today! I'm happy to welcome two super enthusiastic babysitters into my home!


----------



## DentDoc16

Hello! Hope that everyone is doing well! 
I usually don't have time to read through everything, but being on break now I can do a little catching up.
Nelly and Frenchie, thanks for adding your stories! It's so interesting to read about other people's experiences. It's so crazy to think that in a few months I'll have a story of my own, a little scary!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I hope everyone's day went well. Had my 28 wk check up and all is well. measured exactly at 28 cm which is so weird because almost a month ago I was at 29 cm. Doctor thinks little one may have been doing yoga moves in there. Also found out baby is measuring in the 67 percentile so not as huge as I thought during the ultrasound.Oh good news, I only gained a pound since my last visit which is fantastic for me... I know I shouldn't be worried about weight gain but it's a relief when I get on the scale and see it only change a pound or two and not ten like last time.
Also, I am really enjoying the stories about the births. It helps to know how others experienced their first time. I am looking forward to being able to share a story to once my little one arrives. :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's been so quiet today! Everyone must be busy getting ready for the holiday.

Frenchie, enjoy the babysitting help!

DentDoc, I'm a little scared, too. Excited, but nervous! 

I wish I could gain just a pound between appointments, Momma! I guess I could try eating less cake, huh? I think little T still moves around a lot, so I wouldn't be surprised if your little one is doing yoga in there too. It's amazing they don't come out just completely wrapped up in umbilical cord like garland on a Christmas tree, isn't it?

My mom texted today to invite me to go to Buy Buy Baby before Christmas to "pick out a shower gift." And I guess to pick something out for my nephew for Christmas, too (I shopped for him weeks ago). Mom, I am hosting ten people for Christmas in less than a week, I'm 6 1/2 months pregnant, what makes you think I have time or energy to take hours out of my day to go baby shopping right now? And it will take hours... I'm not sure why she wants me there to pick out a shower present anyway, that's why we have registries! If she doesn't want to use the registry, does she think I'm going to point out non-registry items even though we'll be at a store where she knows we're registered?? If it's not on the registry, it's because we don't think we need it or we haven't made a decision yet. I love that some people will give us their favorite baby whatever that made their lives easier or make handmade presents, but those people also aren't asking me to accompany them to the store and point at things I want... Sometimes she just doesn't make sense to me.

Maybe it's all that cake I'm not supposed to be eating, but Teddy's going nuts today :) I'm really enjoying all the kicking. All the kids at tutoring are finally picking up on the pregnancy and getting excited and asking a bunch of questions now, too. One of the girls I tutored last year asked if she could touch my belly today - it's nice to see that all the stories about random belly grabbing haven't held true for me - everyone's been very respectful of my personal space, and at this point I'm pretty comfortable with people I know touching if they ask first. My winter coat hides the bump pretty well, so I guess that's probably saved me from strangers.


----------



## missfrick

OMG maybe it's a full moon MrsK, Squiggs has been insane moving today too! I have to admit, it's actually making me feel kind of sick. She's finally doing, like, somersaults and stuff, not just kicks and jabs, and it's giving me heartburn and nausea. I'm also EXTREMELY sensitive and crying a lot. I didn't expect that third tri symptoms would appear so fast, but after 2 weeks it appears I have them. Back was sore today too (currently laying with a pillow between my back and the couch which I've never had to do before), but at least weight is holding steady for the past couple weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Crazy babies! I was kind of stressed and emotional earlier, but I think a lot of that was actual Christmas hosting stress. It's a little harder to cope at the moment, but I felt better once DH and I solved a couple of the problems that were bugging me most. 

Hopefully your little one is too big to do somersaults all the time soon, so you aren't feeling so crappy.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I wonder if the quietness is due to everyone last minute shopping, traveling, or just being busy because of the holidays.

MrsK: There must have been some memo put out because my little one has been doing some major moving today. I've noticed little one usually keeps a good schedule of sleeping for about 2 hours and up for 20 minutes but today it felt non stop. I don't mind but I think it's interesting that they are moving so much now. I am surprised as well that the umbilical cord isn't all over the place. I wonder how they perceive gravity in there...I think it the nerd part of me being curious. It's like they are tiny astronauts. =D

Is anyone else getting kicked/elbowed awake by their little one? I went to bed a few hours ago but little one jabbed me so much I woke up startled. Now that I'm wide awake feels like baby if starting to settle down. At first I thought it might be me getting the Tdap and Rhogam shot this afternoon but maybe it's just baby wanting me to move a bit.

Talking about being emotional; I've had bouts of crying on and off for the past week. I am blaming the third trimester and the changes in hormones. I saw this commercial and cried.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-QQ7yey_Zs 

I looked over at my husband and he too had tears in his eyes so I cried even more. Also, I cry over just about anything sentimental. Really hoping this passes because I don't want to invest in kleenex for the remainder of my life. 

I have been using a pillow behind my back for the last few weeks too missfrick. I wonder if it's just the extra weight in the front that makes it sore when I am up and about. 

MrsK: It would make me so frustrated to have to help anyone shop for me and baby. especially so close to the holiday. It's so busy in the stores and the lines always seem so much longer. Do you think she can wait until after the holidays? I have to admit though that I admire anyone making a holiday dinner or hosting a holiday party. I'm too exhausted to even think about it. We're supposed to have dinner with a friend this week but I'm so tired I don't want too think about it. We may end up going out to eat. Also, I haven't had one person ask to touch my belly or has been brazen enough to try and touch me at all. I have to actually grab my husband hand and put it on my belly because he is afraid of doing so in public. makes me smile, I'm so extrovert compared to him.

Frenchie: I bet your little girl is going to love all the extra attention. Also, I bet you'll be able to get some nap time in finally. I can't believe the new year is right around the corner. 

Dentdoc: I'm so anxious about the "day" that I haven't been able to really picture it yet. I've been present at several births of family and friends but it's so different for me. Finally getting to this point in a pregnancy and feeling, seeing little one move so much. I'm excited to meet this new little person but at the same time I'm terrified my lady parts are going to end up looking like the predator or worse when it's all said and done. sorry for being graphic but I think that it the biggest fear I have. I know it will hurt and there will be pain afterwards while I am healing and nursing but it's that moment that terrifies me the most. I wonder if it's the same for everyone else or just me. 

Well, I am going to attempt to go back to sleep. Maybe little one will let me get a few more hours of sleep. fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope you get some more sleep! My insomnia is in full force, it's 2am and I'm still wide awake... I might get some lower dose melatonin. I tried one of my old 3mg ones the other night after the midwife said it was ok, and it's been so long since I've taken it, it was almost too effective. I had a hard time convincing myself to get up to pee, even though I rarely make it through the night these days. 

Mom's waiting, whether she likes it or not ;) She seems to be ok with it, though. 

There's no way I'd be hosting if DH wasn't very domestic. He'll probably do more of the cleaning and cooking than I will, and guests are bringing dishes, too. It won't be too bad, I just keep letting it stress me out.


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi everyone,

I've been reading along but haven't got round to posting in a while. It seems everyone is doing well, which is good.

I cannot believe how close we are to Christmas now. Where has the time gone?! It is so weird that a lot of you are in your 3rd tri, how exciting!! 

Thanks to those who added their birth stories, as a first time mum it really helps to hear them.

My LO is definitely growing, but I don't seem to be gaining much in weight. I know I should be grateful but I would rather be certain that baby is happy and a healthy size. For the past week i've definitely been experiencing some feet under my ribs when I sit down, it's becoming quite uncomfortable. LO also seems to be very active at night, I'm sure they're waking me up a bit, but nevermind, I love feeling them move.



mommasquirrel, how are you doing with the not knowing which gender baby is? im so excited to find out at birth but some days I just really want to know!! aha.


----------



## bucherwurm

I feel baby move more some days than others. I haven't been woken up yet by her moving. One thing I was afraid of before getting pregnant was being freaked out by feeling baby move, but it's pretty cool so far.
Last night at the midwifes office, she found the heartbeat up to the left of my belly button, then baby moved to it's normal position to the bottom left. The midwife has always found it there, so it's funny that baby moved there after originally being up more.
We have the worker guys here today to hopefully finish putting up drywall in baby's room. They got the insulation in and the ceiling done on Wednesday, so today it's just the walls. I'm impressed so far.


----------



## missfrick

Squiggles has been waking me up every night this week, multiple times. I wonder if she has adhd? She seems to not sleep much.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies!! I've been super busy at work because I will be the only one working in my department in the next 2 weeks, so I've been trying to get everything done whilst everyone is still here. 

DS's birth story:
I was due Aug 18th, but was sooo ready to have baby out for about a month prior. We scheduled an induction for Aug 20th (if nothing had happened by then) as Doc was concerned DS was going to be well over 10lbs (eta: he was 7lbs 15oz, 23 in long). I had a sweep at one of my appointments (I can't remember the date) and then started to get inconsistent contractions in the evening of Aug 17th so we thought it might happen before the induction but Aug 20 came and still no baby, so we prepared to go to the hospital. About 2 hours before we were supposed to leave I got a call from Doc because a bunch of nurses had called in sick so they weren't taking any non-emerg cases that day. He would call us on the 21st to let us know if we could come in. On the 21st, still having inconsistent contractions, Doc called- DH answered and I heard a brief conversation, later I found out the Doc said it was still a no-go but DH insisted I would lose my sh!t when told so the Doc could tell me himself, so Doc caved and said to come in. At the hospital they got me hooked up to an IV (just saline) and monitors, I was 4 cms dilated. 

They decided to leave me for a while as my contractions had started to get more intense and closer together. We went in around 2 pm, they let me labour until 10 am without interference. When Doc came in the morning he check my cervix and the intensity of the contractions and found I was still 4 cms dilated. They added pitocin to help things along and broke my water (same big gush with ongoing smaller gushes every 10 minutes or so, like Frenchie!). Doc came back at noon and asked if I declined the epidural, he was very upset and yelled at the nurse for not even asking me. She said I put in my birth plan that I would ask for drugs if I wanted them- true- so she didn't say anything, Doc responded with "Well, she didn't know the anesthesiologist would be going into surgery and be unavailable for 8 hours at the time she wrote it!"... I had an epidural put in- kind of awkward trying to hug your knees around your belly while having contractions, but the insertion was no more uncomfortable than putting in the IV line. I had a "dead zone" where the meds didn't work, so I still had felt the full strength of the contractions but it was limited to my left side. 

At just before 1pm, Doc checked and I was still only 4 cms. DS's heart rate had started to slow and he was trying to push his way through even though he was not going to fit yet. Doc could feel his head and tried to push DS back in a bit which got his heart rate back up, but as soon as Doc moved his hand DS went right back to trying to squeeze out and a lowered heart rate. He asked if I wanted to continue to labour- but if DS showed any additional signs of distress they would have to take me for a c-section. I had been in active labour for almost 24 hours but had not dilated at all and I was very concerned for my baby so I opted for the c-section immediately. I was wheeled to the OR and as I was prepped they tried to numb the dead zone but weren&#8217;t able to. There were so many people, so much movement, I was scared, DH had to wait outside until everything was set up, they strapped my arms down (think of like on a cross), I started to panic that they would just cut into me even though I could feel it- I started hyperventilating and crying- then I saw a mask coming down over my face and was told to count backwards from 100&#8230; I said 100-99 and then passed out. 

DS was born at 1:15 pm, Sunday Aug 22nd. I woke up closer to 3 pm to the nurse repeating &#8220;You have a healthy baby boy&#8221; over and over again. I was still a little panicked but I calmed down quickly. DH brought DS in a few minutes after I woke up (I wasn&#8217;t able to sit up or move yet). As DH sat next to me the nurse walked up pulled my left breast out of the gown and stuck DS&#8217;s head on it! She told DH to hold DS there and that was how I learned to breastfeed&#8230;. I was walking around that night and showered, we had a few visitors- my mum brought be a bag of fruit (which was fantastic as it was better than some of the stuff I was getting from the hospital, plus it was fibre and they won&#8217;t release you until you have gone #2). DH stayed with us as we had opted for a private room. We went home Tuesday morning.

I had been terrified of having a c-section and refused to read up on it; I had never had any sort of surgery. My body handled the c-section much better than it had handled labour though, and my son was perfect (APGARs we 9 across the board at both counts).

**I saw that some of you have been pretty emotional, so maybe not a good idea to read this** but I'm posting it just in case someone does want to read it, it is our angel baby's birth story- I wrote it 5 days after he was born so it is pretty emotional, I can't read it yet.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/second-trimester-losses/2147363-our-sweet-angel.html


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

When I get up in the night to go pee I feel baby moving about, I'm not sure if I am being woken up by the need to pee or the baby and then just realize I need to go.

I have also been exhausted (not unreasonable as I have put in a lot of overtime in the last couple weeks). I was having severe trouble getting back to sleep after my nighttime bathroom break, but the last week I have been back out quickly. I had a horibble leg cramp last night that I had to spend 5 minutes trying to walk off but once my head hit the pillow I was out again.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for sharing, Foosh. I started to panic as I was reading that they were going to do the section and you were going to feel everything, too! I really should know better :dohh: I'm glad to hear the c-section wasn't too bad, that's one of my big fears. I can't imagine dealing with surgery recovery at the same time I'm adjusting to a new baby...

Bucherwurm, I looked forward to feeling movement, but it still freaks DH out. All he can think of is chest bursting aliens! He still hasn't managed to see Teddy kicking, because he never watches long enough, and I suspect that's a factor. It's hilarious because there is NOTHING that he's squeamish about! He could watch brain surgery during dinner and not even blink, but kicking baby freaks him out...

I haven't been woken up by kicking yet - he still does more kicking in the daytime. I suspect he's worn out today after all the gymnastics yesterday.


----------



## mommasquirrel

bumpwishes: not knowing the gender of little one doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would. I'm more excited about finding out at birth. It's like getting butterflies in my belly. For some reason I am thinking this little one might be a little guy. I don't know why exactly but it's just a weird feeling I have. I haven't had boy/girl dreams. DH has the same feeling. But I refuse to call him/her any name other than baby squirrel for the time being. 
MrsK: I finally did get some sleep around 5 am. I'm glad I am not working right now or I'd be fired from taking too many days off. Were you able to get some sleep? Hoping tonight will be different. I'm tired of being tired.
bucherworm: I can't wait for you to upload pictures of the finished room. I'm glad the workers are completeling everything quickly and efficiently.
Missfrick: Isn't it bizarre how much they move at night? I wonder if it's because we are sitting still that we can actually feel more when they move. Today husband got off of work early and put his hand over my belly and asked little one to kick if he wanted to hear a story. Within seconds there was a swift kick right at DH hand. It makes me laugh.so he read the story to my belly and baby was moving the entire time. At the end baby settled down and now DH is passed out snoring next to me. MAybe little one finds comfort in the snoring, hence being still for the time being.
Lilfoosh: that you for sharing the stories. It's been over 13 years since I had my loss and I still can't talk about the details. 
MrsK: you made me laugh so hard. you're comment about how youDH reacts to baby moving. I used to think the same but seeing the baby moving now has taken those fears away. My husband gets super wide eyed everytime he feels baby moving. I can't wait to have more children so I can share this feeling with them. 
Frenchie: How does your daughter react to seeing and feeling your belly moving?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I feel you on the not working thing. I'd have been fired six times over just in the first trimester if I wasn't working from home and able to set my own hours! I did finally get to sleep, but I need to get myself on a better schedule, I can't keep sleeping til 11am every day! I think I will go get some weaker melatonin today so I have an easier time falling asleep but I can still drag myself out of bed for pee breaks.

Supposedly they move more while we're sleeping because when we're up and about and moving around, they're getting rocked to sleep. I guess it's the fetal equivalent of falling asleep in moving cars and then not being able to sleep when you reach your destination.


----------



## bucherwurm

Husband finally got to see baby moving my belly! It's only been happening for a week or so, but I'm excited.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hooray! What did he think? Did he run screaming? ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I thought I did a good job researching pregnancy symptoms, but I had no idea sneezing could lead to so much profanity. After a few months of round ligament pain, I'm absolutely astounded that not once have I witnessed a pregnant woman in the wild yelling "AAACHOOO F*CK F*CK F*CK!" the way I do at least once a week.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Anyone want a cold and soar throat? :( I'm so fed up of being ill throughout this pregnancy I just feel so drained and I'm praying I feel better by Xmas day I really don't want to be sneezing and coughing the whole day. The only solution seems to be to stay in bed? Lol and iv not wrapped a single present yet for dd that's going to be no fun while I'm feeling like this. When will baby give me back my immune system lol I really hope I'm not ill come March or it's going to make Labour hard.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Mummysmurf: hopefully the cold symptoms will go away soon. I've noticed I've been more stuffy than usual lately and my asthma has kicked in more often than not. I figured it was another pregnancy symptom for me. Do you have a humidifier at home? Sometimes that will help keep sore throats at bay along with cough drops. I used to make a cup of hot water with honey, lemon and cinnamon. It would help to soothe my throat and ease some congestion. If you're stuffy at all, I'd try vicks vapor rub on your throat and under your nose. I do that a lot and it helps.

bucherworm: How did he react? lol I still think it's cool when I see an elbow or knee jutting out and moving. I know it will only get more intense the further along we get. Can't wait to take a nice video of it and share it with friends. 

MrsK: That sucks with the sneezing. I've found that I will literally pee myself whenever I sneeze so I try my best to go to the bathroom once every 2 hours. 

So TMI: I don't wear underwear to sleep. I mean, who does? I feel like I'm melting and can only wear a pajama dress at the most now. And it's cotton. So when it's a sneeze in the middle of the night it sucks. DH is usually passed out and I can't wake him up so I just put a towel down and wait for morning. Thank god we have a mattress protector.

Have any had issues wearing anything constricting? I mean even the belly bands or elastic on the maternity clothing? I think my little one throws a fit whenever I wear shorts or pants now. I may end up stuck in moomoos and dresses until this person vacates.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm glad it has picked up a bit here - I was wishing for more posts the other day and thought Nelly and I had scared everyone off with our birth stories!

DD will rub or kiss my belly if I ask her if she wants to say hi to the baby. Once in a while when she's sitting on my lap and we're reading I'm sure she must feel the baby kicking her in the back. I don't think she realizes that it's the baby, but she squirms a bit away from the jabs. The other day she stuck out her tummy, rubbed it and asked "baby?" and later did the same to DH's tummy. We had to explain to her that it was only mommy that had a baby in there. It was rather cute. She has a book called "A big sister's book of waiting" that shows her that she can talk to the baby while she's waiting for him to arrive. She has it memorized and recites passages from time to time. She says she's proud to be a big "sissiter" :)


----------



## Bookity

That is so cute Frenchie! 

I fully intend to get my birth stories posted at some point. If anyone wanted to go digging I did post Vanessa's on here in the birth stories forum.


----------



## bumpwishes

mommasquirrel said:


> bumpwishes: not knowing the gender of little one doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would. I'm more excited about finding out at birth. It's like getting butterflies in my belly. For some reason I am thinking this little one might be a little guy. I don't know why exactly but it's just a weird feeling I have. I haven't had boy/girl dreams. DH has the same feeling. But I refuse to call him/her any name other than baby squirrel for the time being.

Aww baby squirrel that's cute. I just call LO baby aha. I get those butterflies too, I know it'll be worth it in the end. I have always felt like it's a girl but oh thinks boy, as do many people. 



MrsKChicago said:


> I thought I did a good job researching pregnancy symptoms, but I had no idea sneezing could lead to so much profanity. After a few months of round ligament pain, I'm absolutely astounded that not once have I witnessed a pregnant woman in the wild yelling "AAACHOOO F*CK F*CK F*CK!" the way I do at least once a week.


Hahaha that made me laugh. I definitely find myself doing that on the odd occasion!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mommasquirrel said:


> Mummysmurf: hopefully the cold symptoms will go away soon. I've noticed I've been more stuffy than usual lately and my asthma has kicked in more often than not. I figured it was another pregnancy symptom for me. Do you have a humidifier at home? Sometimes that will help keep sore throats at bay along with cough drops. I used to make a cup of hot water with honey, lemon and cinnamon. It would help to soothe my throat and ease some congestion. If you're stuffy at all, I'd try vicks vapor rub on your throat and under your nose. I do that a lot and it helps.
> 
> bucherworm: How did he react? lol I still think it's cool when I see an elbow or knee jutting out and moving. I know it will only get more intense the further along we get. Can't wait to take a nice video of it and share it with friends.
> 
> MrsK: That sucks with the sneezing. I've found that I will literally pee myself whenever I sneeze so I try my best to go to the bathroom once every 2 hours.
> 
> So TMI: I don't wear underwear to sleep. I mean, who does? I feel like I'm melting and can only wear a pajama dress at the most now. And it's cotton. So when it's a sneeze in the middle of the night it sucks. DH is usually passed out and I can't wake him up so I just put a towel down and wait for morning. Thank god we have a mattress protector.
> 
> Have any had issues wearing anything constricting? I mean even the belly bands or elastic on the maternity clothing? I think my little one throws a fit whenever I wear shorts or pants now. I may end up stuck in moomoos and dresses until this person vacates.

I do av Vicks and I too put it on my throat n under my nose but this time it's not helping and in fact only thing that's helping is sleeping on about 8 pillows lol. I don't have humidifier but I'm kekeepin dosed up on a paracetamol lemon drink and halls throat sweets. I'll get an early night tonight and hope il wake up feeling refreshed hehe


----------



## Bookity

Birth story for Vanessa.

11pm Monday Nov 12... Had my show, got really excited. Felt a little crampy, but very dull with no come and go waves. Went to bed a little disappointed. Woke in the morning with no pain whatsoever and got very discouraged.

10 pm Tuesday night Nov 13, decided to go to bed early as my excitement the night before made me lose out on some sleep.

2 am Wednesday morning Nov 14: Woke up at first just felt a cramping constant backache. Decided to join my husband in the living room while I waited for the Tylenol I took to start working. After about five minutes I noticed the first contraction. It was definitely not a question of whether or not it was a contraction. Had another 8 minutes later, then another 7/8 minutes, then 12 minutes. Started my contraction app on my kindle.

3 am : Decided to call Mother in Law to come in as contractions were becoming more painful and had gotten closer together.

3:50 : Contractions get much more intense and start coming at 3 and 2 minute intervals (all lasting a bit over a minute). Beginning to writhe a bit during them.

Shortly after: Mother in Law arrives. We throw a few last minute things in the hospital bag and we are off to the hospital.

4 am-ish: Arrive at the hospital. Had 3 contractions in the car (and we don&#8217;t live far away at ALL). Paul drops me off at the ER. Receptionist calls up to L&D and the person who comes to get me tells me I am the third pregnant woman in labor to arrive within the last 15 minutes. I am given the second to last room available. Upon being checked (and re-checked) I am 9 cm dilated and very nearly ready to push. I am rather disappointed that I didn&#8217;t get there early enough for an epidural because I REALLY wanted one this time!

4:30 ish: I want to push, but am told that I can&#8217;t because the OB is still on her way to the hospital. Not pushing is murder and my back REALLY hurts!

Before 5: the OB arrives and everyone has marvels at how calm I was on arrival and when I talked to OB an hour earlier. I&#8217;m in a lot of pain now, so I don&#8217;t really care how wonderfully I labor.

5 am: as OB prepares to break my water they burst on her (rather comically I will think afterwards). I start pushing after this. Pushing is hell! I don&#8217;t remember it being that hard with my first. I pull out my IV on accident and am pretty oblivious to the IV fluid and my blood squirting everywhere.

5:19 am: After what felt like FOREVER my daughter was born with the help of another episiotomy (boo) and small tear (all together a second degree laceration). She is beautiful and didn&#8217;t have to be taken away from me like Michaela was. I was surprised to see that she had just a wee bit of blond hair. I was expecting a head FULL of dark hair like her sister.

Vanessa was born November 14th at 5:19 am just over 3 hours after I woke up in labor. She had been posterior and turned before she came out, had a nice big bruise on her nose from it too, poor thing! She weighed an even 8 pounds and was 19.5 inches long.

After she was born I had to give my consent to be treated (LOL) and also had to answer the formal question of whether or not I wanted my baby circumcised if it was a boy.


----------



## Bookity

Michaela's birth story:

I wasn't very good at keeping track of the time during the course of events. Just FYI.

Thursday, August 4th. I remember that I didn&#8217;t feel much like going to work, but I hadn&#8217;t for the past few days. My hips and back had started hurting and I had to pee ALL THE TIME. Even when I&#8217;d just gone to the bathroom. I even posted on facebook (the last post I made before baby) that I wished I didn&#8217;t have to go to work that day.

I was not feeling my best at work, but only started to notice the contractions after I ate my &#8220;lunch&#8221; at 7:15 pm. (I work 2nd shift). They just felt like period pains. I thought &#8220;maybe this is BH.&#8221; because until this point I hadn&#8217;t had any contractions to speak of (that I recognized anyway). I was also noticing that I had a lot more discharge than usual and it was a little thicker as well. So I went back to work, but worked at a snail&#8217;s pace because I was feeling like crap. I started to think to myself at some point: &#8220;Hm, these seem to be coming and going in waves&#8230; and definitely more than 4 in an hour.&#8221; I took my last 15 minute break just before nine at night. During break I had two or three more contractions (that I still didn&#8217;t recognize for what they were). Afterwards I went to the manager&#8217;s office and told them I needed to leave early and go home. I told the asst. mgr that I needed to lie down and see if whatever was happening would stop.

I got home and called my husband. At this point I remember feeling a little silly about calling him because I didn&#8217;t really KNOW what was going on. I told him I went home and was feeling pain, but had to rest a while to see if it would help. He advised me to call his mom and the nurse line thru my insurance for some advice about what to do. I remember sitting at my computer for a little bit and every time I felt pain I looked at the time. I had trouble believing what I was coming up with. Every 4-5 minutes or so I would have a wave of pain. Still totally tolerable pain. It reminded me of cramps I&#8217;d get every month back when I was in high school. My husband called back and I told him the latest. He was unsure about what to do and so was I. He called me again a little bit later and told me he was coming home. I guess his coworker had told him &#8220;GO HOME.&#8221; when Paul shared what I said.

When Paul got home I had been continuing to time contractions and they were routinely 4 or 5 minutes apart. Even for a 10 minute stretch they were 2 minutes apart. We decided to go to the hospital to put our minds at ease. My only excuse for still being oblivious at this point? I&#8217;ve never done this before! We got there and to L&D around 11:15 or so. The nurse was skeptical because of my lack of seeming to be in much pain. Also when she hooked up the monitors they didn&#8217;t show &#8220;typical&#8221; contractions. But when she checked me she seemed kind of confused. She told me she was going to get another nurse for a second opinion. The other nurse came in and checked and nods in agreement &#8220;yeah, seven or eight.&#8221; And the first nurse tells me I&#8217;m dilated to 7 cm. I WAS FLOORED. The nurses were surprised too. Because I was still laughing and smiling. I told them it was a nervous laugh. They asked what I wanted to do about pain and I told them I was interested in totally natural if I could do it. They said I was a good candidate for that.

So we called family. His parents, my parents, my sister and brother. His mom, who we told we were going to the hospital to get things checked out, was really out of it sleepy because when I told her I was dilated to 7 cm she asked me if they were going to keep me or send me home! My sister ended up coming to the hospital as did his mom. (my parents were in Tennessee). 

This part is a little longer and boring. My pain did start to increase, but was still pretty tolerable for me. Everytime they checked me it seemed I was a little further along. Until it got to I was just about totally there but with a little lip of cervix left. The nurse kept asking me about how much pressure I was feeling if any. When I finally did feel what she was talking about, the OB decided to break my water. This is where mom in law and sister made their exit. Contractions were hell after that and I was thrashing around in pain. I think this part really scared my husband since there was nothing he could do for me to ease the pain. I remember he looked pretty upset when I would look at him. It was soooo difficult to breathe slowly. I got to start pushing not long after these horrific contractions began. In no time her head was right near the opening and the nurse was frantic about getting the OB in there (a lot of ladies were having babies that night and he was elsewhere). He made it to the room in time for baby&#8217;s head to come out. I had to get an episiotomy and I tore a bit. I remember the greatest relief of pressure and pain when she was out of me. My gorgeous one. So I ended up with a natural birth when I didn&#8217;t really believe I could have done it. I was so thrilled. One thing I remember clearly was that while I was pushing my IV was coming out of my hand and the nurse was trying to save it so I wouldn&#8217;t have to get jabbed again. When the contractions came I would automatically grab my legs and start pushing like she had told me to. So it was a difficult thing to try and fix when I ripped my hand away. I remember apologizing for that. Imagine, pushing out my daughter and being in all that pain and apologizing for that. LOL. I guess it&#8217;s that deeply ingrained in me. I&#8217;m a chronic apologizer.

She was born at 6:23 am and she was 6 lbs and 15 oz. 19 inches long. A very good size baby for as early as she was (I was 36w2d when she was born).


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mummy Smurf, I hope you're feeling better soon. Try to get as much rest as you can. Maybe an allergy pill would help? Claritin and Benadryl are safe - I'd start with Claritin because it won't knock you out. 

MommaSquirrel, our bedroom is so cold, I'd freeze without pajamas even while pregnant. It's in a poorly insulated addition. Brrr! I'm kind of enjoying it now, though ;) I like to sleep in a cold room, I have trouble sleeping in evenly heated homes.

I've only peed while sneezing once (while on my way to the shower, thankfully!), but I'm expecting it to start any minute. I really should start wearing panty liners or something when I leave the house... I think the only thing that's saved me is that I've had bad environmental allergies my whole life, so I'm always sneezing, so my sneezy kegels must be rock solid. I've perfected the squeeze and sneeze maneuver :D

I'm mostly ok with constricting clothes, but I have my limits. For some reason, all my fleece non-maternity pajama pants are ok, but all the flannel ones are awful. Go figure... 

I can't even imagine waiting the whole nine months to find out the sex! You ladies are way more patient than I am. 

Thanks for the birth stories, Bookity! Hopefully we all get at least a few mild contractions ;) It's good to read some natural birth stories.


----------



## DentDoc16

MrsKChicago said:


> I thought I did a good job researching pregnancy symptoms, but I had no idea sneezing could lead to so much profanity. After a few months of round ligament pain, I'm absolutely astounded that not once have I witnessed a pregnant woman in the wild yelling "AAACHOOO F*CK F*CK F*CK!" the way I do at least once a week.

Omg, I laughed when reading this! So true. I had no idea this would be something that I would experience, but it really can be painful to sneeze! haha. 

Foosh and Bookity thanks for the stories! Very interesting, nice to see what the crazy possibilities can be for having a baby. 

Yeah I've been feeling a lot of movement too. I wake up in the night for the bathroom and feel the baby moving and also wonder whether or not she had anything to do with me needing to get up... This morning I yelped and woke my husband up because I had to pee really bad already and then she kicked my bladder really hard! I like feeling her move, just not that! haha.


----------



## SarahBear

Violet has had her eight incisors, 4 canines, and 4 first molars for a while now. I don't remember exactly how long, but teething seemed endless for a while. Then it felt like part of the past. Now it's back! She's drooling, she's sticking her hands in her mouth constantly, and as a result, she got sick recently. She also has mentioned her teeth hurting. Now that she has pretty decent verbal skills, being able to actually tell me that is a new aspect of teething.

I've been reading stuff about how the 2 year molars are worse than the others and take longer. Was that true in your experience?


----------



## missfrick

Experienced my first "OMG I'm going to barf" moment in pregnancy. Luckily I was able to hold it together, but man, I didn't expect it starting in 3rd tri...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Poor Violet :( No advice, but I hope it's not too bad for her.

Isn't it great how pregnancy just keeps throwing stuff at you when you least expect it, Missfrick? Fun!


----------



## missfrick

Today was a BAD FOOD DAY! After almost losing my salad with chicken at lunch (I got about a third of it down before the nausea hit), I have still managed to eat: 2 taco bell grilled chicken tacos, about 10 fries, 2 slices of frozen pizza, 6 mcnuggets, a mcdouble dressed like a big mac, licorice, chocolates, pulled taco beef with beans, caramel and cheese popcorn... and about 5 diet sodas... OMG as I write this I cannot believe I ate all that today! And currently (at almost midnight) we have cookies in the oven... HOW!?

Thanks ladies for sharing your birth stories keep 'em coming! I love hearing all the different stories and experiences, much better than expecting an ideal or a worst-case-scenario, I think most fall in between.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like a growth spurt to me!


----------



## DrMum

Evening all, just checking in and loving the start of some birth stories!! 

For those experiencing the sneezing/bladder glamour... I think you will find the official term is.... speezing!! My sister in law introduced me to that one the other week and it still makes me laugh!

A little bit of drama here today but with a happy ending. This morning I was just uneasy and couldn't put my finger on it, baby was moving but just felt different, and then I just really couldn't feel him for a while at all. So for anyone, but especially with my history, we went in and got checked out. They were great and did a full biophysical profile which was 10/10 and they showed me how he was lying directly under my placenta in a transverse position which is why it felt so different.

So it was a long day of tests and observations but I was glad for the peace of mind and feel able to go to bed now and rest properly instead of worrying.

I will post some birth stories tomorrow as I can tell you about a vaginal shoulder dystocia and a c section and I survived them both and can honestly tell you nothing is a bad as you fear it will be!! Everything is survivable.

So on that optimistic note, it's bed for me girls :) night all!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad everything's ok, DrMum! 

We got another bag of hand me downs from a friend today. Very cute stuff, including a onesie we already bought, but in a different size. I'm pretty sure we could get away with never buying this kid a single piece of clothing if we didn't want to.


----------



## frenchie35

Hand me downs are great! I'm on the other end of the giving: I haven't received a lot of clothes for DD, but I pass everything of her along to a friend that has 2 DDs, one six months younger and one 18 months younger than my DD. She raves about Carter's microfleece zip-up pjs every time I give her a new box. French one piece pjs usually snap in the back, which is awful and not very practical for wriggly toddlers. I'm glad to show her how awesome America is!

Sarahbear: Penelope recently finished cutting the second row of molars. She seemed like she had a cold and drainage the whole time. She definitely went back to baby behavior and put her hands in her mouth and got quite fussy at mealtime, potty time and bedtime - all unusual for her. We gave her tylenol on what seemed to be her worst days, and we had to watch a good amount of TV in the afternoons when she was really out of sorts. The worst lasted about two weeks, but I can say that it does calm down and you do rediscover your lovely preschooler again! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## mkyerby16

Just wanted to say I really appreciate and enjoy reading the birth stories! With me my mom's water broke but then her labor never progressed and she ended up having to have a C-section, so my sister was a planned C-section after that. Therefore she can't give me much advice/anecdotes about labor! I am worried I'll have to have a C-section though as I'm quite petite and have a feeling this will be a big boy. 

I also appreciate any breastfeeding advice! That's another thing my mom was never able to successfully do for various reasons, although she tried. So she's no help! :haha:

Can I ask a personal question here? For ladies who have been there done that, when did you buy nursing bras/how much bigger did your breasts get when your milk came in? I had already went out and got a couple of new bras a while back as mine just weren't working anymore, but I just recently had another growth spurt what seemed like overnight. I went to latch my bra and was like what the heck, it looked 5 sizes too small!! lol And I hate to keep going and spending money when I don't know how long they'll fit, but I don't have much choice!


----------



## mummy3

I posted on the FB page but incase some are not on there, my waters completely went on Friday, I had a bleed so went to go get checked and the whole lost went in the labor ward bathroom, I guess right place! In hospital trying to keep her in, the contractions started this evening so mag sulfate is on, so bit out of it. We are doinf Christmas day here tomorrow in the hospital. 28 weeks seems so far now:cry:

Birth stories are so beautiful, I'm going to go back and have a full read:hugs: Little foosh:hugs:

Dr mum, what a scary day! Glad everything is ok!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Praying you are somehow able to push to 28 weeks mummy!! You were definitely in the right place though!


----------



## mommasquirrel

missfrick: Hopefully the nausea will subside. I have been getting that way but thankfully I still had lots of ginger-ale around to help. I am too afraid to write down everything I eat in a day. I know I will have to keep a food journal soon~i think starting next Sunday onwards to help keep track of blood sugar and of course to help me limit my carb intake. 

Drmum: So glad everything is okay. I'm looking forward to reading the birth stories. 

mkyerby16: I have been told by midwives that the best time to get a nursing bra is about 3 weeks post delivery. Your lovely lady bumps will continue to change but once you get your milk in and you have a feeding schedule you'll stay in that size range for awhile. Personally, I bought some nursing bras from a maternity store that are super stretchy. I'm a 44I at the moment and they fit okay. I figure they will stretch to accomodate me if I get even bigger. Really hoping after all is said and done that my bumps go back to a normal range~38G 

mummy3: I've totally been stalking the FB page. DH and I are sending positive vibes your way. 

In other news, yesterday we went to see the Hobbit movie. Little one moved around so much that I felt almost bruised when we left. I can't believe it's almost the new year. It keeps hitting me and I am shocked at how fast time has gone by. I mean, we got our positive HPT on the 6th of July and if feels like it was only yesterday.


----------



## twinkie2

Also loving the birth stories and hoping to see more when you ladies have a chance (as well as hear about BF!)

I just ordered 2 new nursing bras online and I'm praying they will still work for me once LO gets here. I wanted to wait until after baby came, but I am in desperate need of bras and (sorry I don't remember who :( but thanks for the info and I'll let you know how it turns out! ) someone on FB sent a good link about ordering the right size. So I'm super excited for the bras to arrive next week (christmas present to myself!!:xmas6:) My bras are so uncomfortable right now, the new ones are wire-free and I'm hoping that helps as I've been having a lot of discomfort right under my breast (for some reason mostly on the right side)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope you can keep the little one in as long as possible, Mummy. Tell her if she's patient, her first Christmas will be a lot more fun next year.

I ordered a couple stretchy nursing bras for at home - the kind that just slip on and don't offer tons of support. I figure they stretch over several sizes, and they were cheap on Zulily. I won't be going out a ton for a couple weeks after he's here anyway, and if I do I'll probably have a coat on, so they'll do til I can figure out what size real bras I need.

We're doing lots of cleaning today, which means stirring up dust and pet hair (the pet hair is neverending in this house no matter what we do), which means my allergies will be killing me. I haven't had any incontinence problems yet, but I may need to dig out a pad just in case... 

We're having fun now. We were picking something to watch last night, and I made a joke about watching Divergent. I like the books and have seen it, but DH and the friend who was over definitely weren't interested. So I woke up this morning, and guess what DH was watching. Ha! I'm having fun listening to him analyze all the little intricacies of the movie, and since it's in Chicago, we're also having fun talking about the geography.


----------



## bumpwishes

Oh mummy3 I hope it all goes alright. Fingers crossed baby can hold out a few more days.xxx :hugs:

I do appreciate the birth stories. They make me feel better prepared, however the mentions of tearing fill me with fear.


----------



## MrsKChicago

DH FINALLY saw him move! About time! I don't think he's kicking, I think he's just shifting around, but he's doing a lot of it, so he finally managed to catch it.


----------



## twinkie2

and multi-time mommies do perineal massages??? Dr brought it up at one of our last appointments. I'd like to do it, but when I look into, some sources say it's worthless otherwise sing praises. Just confused about what to do. Also, when should one start doing it?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

:hugs: Mummy! I hope LO cooperates with the plan and stays put at least 4 more days :hugs:

I have resorted to wearing my fav nursing bra from DS, it is this one:
https://www.bravadodesigns.com/shop/the-body-silk-seamless-nursing-bra 
It has been fantastic, it doesn't really have a cup size. My milk came in when DS was 3 days old, that's when I officially couldn't put on any of my bras and needed to go shopping. I went from a E/F pre-pregnancy to a G/H during and then was a J after my milk came in. It shows on the website that the XL only goes to F, but it still fit me properly. I also got a proper cup bra but that one wasn't nearly as comfy, so it was reserved for low cut shirts. (I'm sure there are a *lot* more options out there but the one I linked was one of the only bras in the entire maternity/nursing boutique that fit me properly and didn't have any metal on it- I am allergic to metal and break out in hives :nope: )

ETA: I just noticed that it shows there are removable pads... Mine doesn't have them, but there is a spot for them so I assume I took them out and chucked them in the bin :haha:


----------



## SarahBear

Happy third trimester to me!


----------



## twinkie2

That looks so comfy! I'll have to mark it down for after baby comes!! (or go ahead and get it if the two I just ordered end up not working!) Sorry about the metal issues, my mom has that problem and I know how much of a problem it can be at times-most people don't ever think about it, but it can be a massive pain, albiet meaning no cheap jewelry from my dad for her :haha:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

twinkie2 said:


> albiet meaning no cheap jewelry from my dad for her :haha:

This! hahaha, it's the only good thing that comes out of the metal allergy! 18k or higher please


----------



## swampmaiden

Thank you for posting your birth stories... So far the only birth stories Ive read are from the Ina Mays Guide to Childbirth, and those are all natural birth stories with no drugs, so its good to hear more variety.

Ive been good.. successfully moved out of our old house, finally done being sick, back ache is gone...But Ive been dealing with some slight nausea as well lately.. I didnt think nausea would be a 3rd tri symptom but apparently it is

My baby has also been kicking and squirming around A LOT lately. Apparently between weeks 28-32 there is a huge growth spurt. And oddly, Ive had practically no appetite lately either.


----------



## SarahBear

twinkie2 said:


> and multi-time mommies do perineal massages??? Dr brought it up at one of our last appointments. I'd like to do it, but when I look into, some sources say it's worthless otherwise sing praises. Just confused about what to do. Also, when should one start doing it?

I asked my midwife about it last time around and she didn't seem to think it really mattered. I wouldn't bother, but if you do it, it's not like it would have any negative effects. So the question really is, do you want to put the effort in?


----------



## twinkie2

I'm willing to put the effort in, IF it might help things. I know that you can still tear of course, I'm just hoping it might not be so bad (I really don't want to tear though! despite knowing there is really no control over it, but for some reason, this is something that really freaks me out about L&D!)


----------



## SarahBear

Well, I didn't do it and I only had a couple minor tears. A little tearing is completely normal. You do have a little control over it. The faster the baby comes, the more likely you are to tear. There was a point in the pushing phase where I felt a little pain and later I realized that what I was feeling, was tearing. If I feel it again during my next labor and delivery, I might lighten up on the pushing a little, in order to try to slow the birth a tad.


----------



## mkyerby16

twinkie2 said:


> I'm willing to put the effort in, IF it might help things. I know that you can still tear of course, I'm just hoping it might not be so bad (I really don't want to tear though! despite knowing there is really no control over it, but for some reason, this is something that really freaks me out about L&D!)

I agree, if it may help, why not? My dr. hasn't mentioned it. This is totally tmi so warning, but tearing has definitely been on my mind bc a few years ago I had issues with tearing when dtd for some unknown reason. My dr. gave me some topical estrogen cream and it eventually got better and I haven't had that issue anymore but the thought is if sex could make me tear than a baby is definitely going to make me split wide open. So on one hand I'm terrified, but on the other I'm like welp it's going to happen and I'll survive.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I was also insanely scared of tearing, obviously I never got to that point though. One of my girlfriends did and said she didn't know it had happened until afterwards when they numbed her to stitch it back up. There is a lot going on and lots to focus on, so it is totally plausible that you wouldn't notice. With DS we did do the massage though, as I was terrified and thought I would do anything to help prevent it.


----------



## twinkie2

My sisters all received episiotomies because their dr's fear they would tear. I would rather tear naturally than have an episiotomy as I've read a natural tear heals better. I know it is very unlikely to come out unscathed, just want to help my body out if I can. Sarahbear-I did some more reading and saw other comments about the not going too fast because that will cause tearing, thanks for your input! How does one slow the birth? Would you just not push as hard for a bit so your body has more adjustment time?


----------



## Bookity

I've had 2 episiotomies and the recovery from the second was more painful than the first. I plan to ask my doctor if there is anything I can do beforehand to minimize the likelihood of needing a THIRD one. The second time I was told that there was just no stretch to my scar tissue. But both times the pushing stage was only 20 minutes or so. I'm sure it just happened too fast for my body to catch up. It's one of the main reasons I would like to try and get an epidural this time. I have read many cases where a woman is complete and they leave her for an hour or so to see what work her body will do for her. I think if I wasn't in so much pain (because it HURRRRRTS not to push when your body is telling you to do it) I could ease baby out more slowly and put odds in my favor. But that's all conjecture, I don't know if it would really help.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm defin trying the perineal massage. I think the papers I read all stated to start around week 34. It also said it helped first time moms more so than moms who have previously given birth and have scar tissue due to an episiotomy. It also mentioned it was dependent on how fast the baby is delivered. A slower steady delivery means there is a higher chance of remaining intact after the birth. The routine is for twice a day for 5-10 minutes. If there is a chance it can help I figure why not. :thumbup:

Anyone use a birthing/exercise ball to help with labor in a previous pregnancy? I am going to get one at walmart tomorrow. I figure I may as well start using it to help with squats. :happydance:

So my DH sprained his ankle this past week and he is being so stubborn. I've sprained my ankle over a dozen times since high school and I know the routine of crutches, ice and compression. He wouldn't listen to me and we went to the doctors and they told him everything I had said and he still didn't listen. So now he refuses to use his crutches or to ice it. It makes me get so frustrated because I want him to heal and not re-injure himself. So, why is it that some people don't listen? Sorry for ranting but it makes me so mad. Really hoping he comes to his senses soon or he will have a long road to recovery.


----------



## mommasquirrel

These stories are too cute/funny not to share. Hope you enjoy them too.:happydance:

Labor Relations
A couple who didn't speak English came in ready to deliver. The man kept trying to get out of the delivery room, but we kept insisting he had to stay for moral support. When the baby emerged, I turned the man's head so his eyes were on the delivery. Unfortunately, the next day I found out that he wasn't the woman's husband. He was her brother.
Marilee, nurse
Hamilton, Ohio

Bottomed Out
A mom wouldn't budge from the toilet because she felt a bowel movement coming -- a common sensation when it's time to push. I was trying to coax her back to the delivery table so the baby wouldn't land headfirst in the water. Finally she lunged for the table but ended up wedged, squatting, between the table and the wall. I didn't want the baby to hit the floor, so I had to slide under the bed on my back, like an auto mechanic changing a muffler. I finally caught the baby on a pillow.
Elan, MD, ob-gyn
St. Louis, Missouri

Deliver the Truth
Distraught that baby number four was a girl -- again! -- one dad threw his hands up in the air and said, "As soon as we're leaving here, we're trying again!" The mom and I both yelled, "Oh, yeah? You'll be doing it alone then!" While I delivered the placenta, I asked a nurse to draw a diagram for him, showing how it's the sperm that actually determines gender. He was much more subdued after that. 
Margaret, nurse-midwife
Minneapolis, Minnesota

Not a Prayer
At his wife's first delivery, a minister passed out and fell to the floor. At their second delivery, we had a chair ready to catch him. He got into it, but then he fell off. The third time around, we put some linens on the floor to break his fall. When he started to look faint, we had him get down on his hands and knees. As the baby was delivered, he threw his hands up in the air, screaming, "Hallelujah! Hallelujah!"
Edward, MD, ob-gyn
Greenwich, Connecticut

Clothes Call
The call button went off in one of the patient bathrooms, so I rushed in to make sure the mom was okay. Standing in front of me, alone and stark naked, was her husband. He had been about to take a shower and didn't know that he had accidentally triggered the call button. 
Tammy, obstetric technician
Hamilton, Ohio

Boy, What a Shock
I assisted with a C-section on a mom who already had five daughters. Her ultrasounds had shown that this one was a girl too. Suddenly, out came a boy! The baby's dad was so blown away that he reached over, took off his wife's oxygen mask, and stuck it on himself. 
Nan, nurse
Akron, Ohio

Point, Click, and Push
Eager to have her baby's birth captured on film, a mom started to get pretty annoyed when her husband, who was manning the camera, got woozy and sat down. She couldn't coax him out of his daze, so she grabbed the camera and started snapping away herself -- while pushing the baby out. 
Cindy, nurse
West Columbia, South Carolina

Air of Authority
A patient was having trouble pushing. Her belly was numb from the epidural so I told her to push hard enough that she could feel it in her chest. I was demonstrating so intensely that I passed gas -- really loudly. I told her, "See, if you push, things happen down there!" She laughed so hard that she ended up giving birth to her baby in hysterics.
Sherry, nurse
St. Louis, Missouri

Wedding Day
One Valentine's Day, a couple wearing very fancy clothes walked into the maternity ward. They had been on their way to get married, when the woman had suddenly gone into labor. They were very upset because they really wanted to tie the knot before the baby arrived. I asked if they had the marriage license on them, and they did. I quickly called the hospital chaplain and drafted their obstetrician as the best man. I brushed my hair, put on makeup, and became a bridesmaid. We had the wedding right there in the hospital within a half hour of their arrival, and their daughter made her appearance 10 minutes later. 
Brigitte, nurse
Houston, Texas

Tough Negotiator
A mom who was in labor with her second child insisted on holding her screaming 15-month-old throughout the delivery. Then, when it was time to push, she refused to do it unless we gave her a drink of water -- something laboring moms are not supposed to have. So she used one sip as a negotiating tool for each push. 
Umma, nurse
Oakland, California

Jarring Reaction
A dad called in to inform us that his wife's water had broken. We told him to hurry to the hospital. He arrived quickly, holding a jar of her amniotic fluid. Unfortunately, he left the wife at home. 
Carolyn, nurse
Rockville, Maryland

Get a Grip
A baby waiting to be born was in a funny position -- head down but with her hand up by her head. As the doctor was checking the mom, the baby grabbed the OB's hand and would not let go!
Sheri, doula
Carlsbad, California

1, 2, 3, Jump!
On her way to the maternity ward, a mom stood up from her wheelchair and the baby fell right out of her body. He was just dangling from the umbilical cord. We called him the bungee-cord baby.
Kathy, nurse
Centerville, Virginia


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha love them :D


----------



## GFGuy

I hope everyone is doing great! I haven't been on here in a while. We had a few scares along the way and for a while decided it was best to stay away from the internet since it seemed to scare us even more!

But we are having a boy! One more to add to the March Mellow list :thumbup:

Tomorrow is 26 weeks for us! But we haven't felt any kicking or anything for that matter. We are going in tomorrow for the next ultrasound and it feels like it's been FOREVER! DW isn't feeling sick or like anything is wrong but we just figured by now we would feel the little guy.

Our scare before was from a blood test about 8 weeks ago. They called in the morning and said something doesn't look right and they are worried so we had to stress and freak out all day long until we went in for a 2 1/2 long super ultrasound (aka $500 to tell us he looks fine) but the doc did say the head to femur ratio is the only worry but I have a big head and short legs even tho I am 6' 2" so is it that weird to have short legs (26 percentile) and big head (76 percentile) at 18-20 weeks? Our OB said it's nothing to worry about but the specialists doctor seems to think it's something we need to monitor. 

Has anyone else been told this is something to worry about or get more testing for? 

Why is everything so difficult! :dohh:


----------



## mommasquirrel

GFGuy: I wouldn't worry too much on the statistics. I know babies bodies grow slower from the start and they will eventually catch up. The main measurement that sends a red flag is the abdominal measurement for little one. If they didn't mention it, the baby is more than likely fine and growing at his own pace. Just like us babies tend to grow differently past 16 weeks. For instance, everyone in my family is 5'2'' or shorter and weighs anywhere from 80-120 pounds. I'm a giant at 5'9'' and 253lbs. If doctors would look at that difference from my families average they'd more than likely point at me and say I have problems. This is funny, because of all my family I'm the healthiest one.
Also, you can always come on this forum and get support. We're not here to scare you. It's actually the opposite because we are all going through this together either as a first time parent or as a seasoned one. 
So you haven't felt kicking yet, it could be the placement of the placenta. If it's towards the front: anterior, the kicks are muted in a way. Think of having a pillow in the way. Also, you're going to love seeing your little guy again. They grow so much and look even more like a baby. It's hard not to fall in love 10 times over when you see them yawning or moving around. 
Also, your DW will probably get the glucose screening test to check for diabetes in the next two weeks. The baby will move a lot during the test because of all the sugar. Keep us updated on how everything goes with the ultrasounds. If you look back on here you'll see all our ultrasound pictures. =)


----------



## MrsKChicago

My guy has short femurs, too, though I don't know the numbers. It's terrifying, but I did a lot of research, and if there aren't other troubling signs, the vast majority of cases are just short babies. They do like to keep an eye on everything just in case, but I'm quickly learning that extra monitoring doesn't necessarily mean problems. My next one is in mid January at almost 33 weeks, the midwife said they won't see much before then.

I'm guessing anterior placenta and baby position are to blame for not feeling kicks. I have an anterior placenta and I've only been for sure feeling him for a month or so (I don't have my journal handy to check exactly). I still have a big movement dead zone where I feel absolutely nothing. I'd ask about it at this point, but not necessarily freak out about it.


----------



## DentDoc16

Mommasquirrel- love the stories! 

I hadn't really thought about it much but the idea of tearing does sound scary! What are these massages that everyone's talking about? Also, tmi, but does having bad tearing affect how much one may enjoy dtd in the future?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm just choosing to ignore the possibility of tearing. Eek... 

So I may have hit another milestone. When I went to bed last night, I realized my wedding set was tighter than normal and annoying me. They've been too big up til now! I switched them to my right hand til I got up to pee halfway through the night, then put them in the jewelry box. Haven't tried them on this morning. I'm hoping it was a fluke and just the result of a long day, I don't appear to be swollen anywhere else. I'm going to Target today, I'm tempted to just get a cheap fake band in a bigger size. I was really hoping to escape the too small rings, since I've had no swelling issues so far, and my rings were already too big.


----------



## frenchie35

I had some tearing, and I had no idea until the nurse told me that it was time to stitch me up. As for DTD later, I was actually tighter down there than before, so we actually had to take it easy for a couple months. Now I guess I'm back to normal. I'm hoping the scar tissue doesn't interfere too much for a second delivery.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Maybe they gave you an extra stitch as a little gift to your DH ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hey ladies! Posting an update from Mummy3 from Facebook since it's harder for her to post here from her phone. This is the latest from about half an hour ago. The other Facebook ladies and I will try to keep the thread updated here as news comes in.



> Litlle baby is coming by c section about 3/4pm this afternoon, its 11.30am just now, just waiting on the 8 hours post eating. Please keep us in your thoughts, I'll update with pics and story as soon as we can. I would love it if you guys can (fast!!!) give your weight guesses for her baby book. So far 1lb 12oz, 1lb 10oz, 2lb, 2lb 1oz, 2lb 8oz, 1lb 9.5oz, 2lb 2oz, 2lb 5oz, 1lb 14oz and 1lb 6oz have been taken.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

oh no! I guess baby couldn't wait any longer. Good luck Mummy & little bubs!! :hugs:


----------



## mommasquirrel

Dentdoc: Perineal massages are a type of massage you can do by yourself or with the help of your other half. Best way to imagine it is stretching yourself out down there towards your bottom using your thumbs pulling outward as baby would be doing when arriving. The stretching/massaging helps to loosen/stretch the skin so there is more flexibility when you are delivering the baby. Ad I have read it's similar to putting your thumbs in your mouth and stretching your mouth out at the sides. You stretch until you feel a slight burn then you massage that area in circles. 
There are a lot of resources out on the net to help. I know I am definitely going to be doing the massage because of have issues with elasticity. I tear a lot and If I don't dtd regularly I tear again until I am used to it. My doctor never gave me a solid answer as to why it happens to me but my friend has the same problem and she does massage on herself daily to prevent it from happening. I think her case it worse than mine.
I don't think that things will change too much once your give birth other than the possibility of needing stitches. After you have baby you won't want to dtd for a few months afterwards because it takes that long for your body to heal and honestly, I think it would hurt if you tried sooner. I told DH he is going to have to deal with no fun until baby is at least 4-6 months. I am going to be so sleep deprived that I won't be interested in anything other than sleeping or eating. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I can't believe that all our ladies will be in their third trimester by next Tuesday. Also, Can't believe we'll be hearing about our first March-Mallow birth in an hour or so. Looking forward to pictures and good news.:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## DrMum

Thanks mrs k for posting mummy3s update. I wanted to reply to her last post but was on my phone which was not playing nicely. Please keep us updated and pass on lots of good luck. Thinking of her lots.

We had a huge power outage this morning with the big snow fall which was a nightmare! Back up and running now but all the stuff I have to get done before the whole family arrive tomorrow still has to get done and I'm so tired!!

Only 8 weeks until my c section and time is going fast now. Anyone else got a date yet?


----------



## swampmaiden

MrsKChicago said:


> Hey ladies! Posting an update from Mummy3 from Facebook since it's harder for her to post here from her phone. This is the latest from about half an hour ago. The other Facebook ladies and I will try to keep the thread updated here as news comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> Litlle baby is coming by c section about 3/4pm this afternoon, its 11.30am just now, just waiting on the 8 hours post eating. Please keep us in your thoughts, I'll update with pics and story as soon as we can. I would love it if you guys can (fast!!!) give your weight guesses for her baby book. So far 1lb 12oz, 1lb 10oz, 2lb, 2lb 1oz, 2lb 8oz, 1lb 9.5oz, 2lb 2oz, 2lb 5oz, 1lb 14oz and 1lb 6oz have been taken.Click to expand...


I actually just got back from visiting her in the hospital. Her baby should be out in this world by now, the doctors were hoping to have her in for surgery around 3p. Shes so brave and has a wonderful positive attitude... Im really full of admiration for her, because this is not an easy time for anyone... at least we were able to laugh and make the situation a bit lighter. 

And speaking of the Facebook group, Id like to join... Ive been waiting until I hit 3rd tri and made my pregnancy public on FB to join the group. How do I join??


----------



## Bookity

Swampmaiden, I sent you a pm. 

Can't wait to hear a baby update! I'm glad there are some march mamas nearby and you were able to visit her!! I imagine being through a premie birth before, she's got reassurance of the abilities of the doctors and nurses to care for her little one. Of course, even experience can't take away all the worry so I'm glad you were able to laugh with her. :)


----------



## missfrick

I hope she updates soon - I've been stalking Facebook. This will be her earliest, though the other 5 were all premies. I swear, the moment I heard she's coming today, bawling. I knew we were all amazing support for each other, but I think there's a special little place in my heart for each and every one of you - we are all doing this magnificent thing together, and are all on this roller coaster as a huge supportive team. I hope we all keep in touch after! :sobs:


----------



## Bookity

I'm still going strong keeping in touch with my fellow November 2012 mommies. I hope we are able to do the same!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think it'll be good to have a group with babies all about the same age :) We can help each other through parenthood the same way we do through pregnancy.

I hope Mummy is doing ok, too. Hopefully she's too busy bonding with the new little one to post. 

I've had things so easy so far, I've just been waiting for the other shoe to drop. I think it's finally dropped. This past week, I've been dealing with lots of round ligament pain (just a tip - do not run for the bus, not even just a few feet), and my back aches after just an hour or two of casual walking or standing. I did an easy mall trip today (tried on a few bras at one place, a quick and easy return at another, sat down for lunch for 40 minutes, then did a quick Target run), and it almost killed me. My poor back. Kind of afraid of where it'll go from here if this is the beginning of the third trimester. And of course it couldn't wait just a few more days so I could get through hosting Christmas.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Update from Mummy3! She's here!



> All went smooth. She's 2lb 1.5oz and 13in long.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I plan on keeping up with the thread. Since I'll be a at home mom for awhile it will be nice to see how everyone is doing and to get advice on teething, feeding solids, potty training, etc. 

MrsK: sorry to hear about the round ligament pain. Have you been wearing a belly band or support while you are out and about? I have been lucky as little one is mostly still near my normal center of gravity. I have a bump but it's super close and round. It hasn't really started protruding yet. I figure once that happens, long walks are out and swimming will be the new in.

So I have super large hips, and always had issues with underwear. Now that I am pregnant, and spreading like a tollhouse cookie, I am finding it harder and harder to buy new underwear. The main problem is I can't stand wearing briefs or high cuts. I wear bikini cut because it won't put pressure on my belly. Today while at Walmart I searched and searched for bikini cut in size 10 or 11. I've grown out of my size 9's. All I could find were old lady panties-briefs. =( DH suggested I wear mens boxers and just roll them down but the issue is with what will I wear after giving birth. I mean it has to be able to hold a feminine pad and such. What a headache. Anyhow, I settled with a pair of "modern briefs". Hoping they don't put too much pressure on my belly. Baby will kick and kick and kick at whatever is touching my bump and It feels like I am bruised afterwards.:dohh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

You might find something that fits at Lane Bryant. They have a good range of sizes and styles, though they're not cheap.

I have a support belt, but do I remember to wear it? Of course not. I need to put it on tomorrow and see if it helps. The ligament pain has eased off again, but my lower back hurts. I'm definitely feeling whiny! This is what I get for skipping the morning sickness... At least my rings fit again. I guess last night was just a fluke.


----------



## Bookity

Maybe growing pains MrsK. They are in a growth spurt right now. Your belts expanding faster than ligaments can catch up!


----------



## GFGuy

Yay!!!! Ok so we just left the doctor and saw out little guy again and my heart feels like it grew 20 sizes kind of like the grinch at the of the movie :):):):)

Doc said everything looks great. He was moving around a lot. His legs are practically in his mouth lol.

51st percentile for weight. Looks more like March 29th may be the date but doc is sticking with 31st for now. He's 2 lbs so far. 

Here he is :):):):):):)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## twinkie2

Aw! GF, what a cutie! So glad all is well in there :) did the dr say if your wife has an anterior placenta or any reason for not feeling much yet?

Mommasquirrel-I'm glad to hear someone else is looking at doing massage to!


----------



## MrsKChicago

So glad to hear a good update! I guess he's too busy chewing his feet to kick with them ;)

Bookity, I do tend to get a lot of RLP during growth spurts, but this random not during a sneeze stuff is new. I woke up feeling ok, but I'm going to have to be careful cleaning today as I re-learn my limits. Gotta find that support belt too, it's around here somewhere. Dh asked me to help clean up the couch a bit before the couch cleaning guys get here, but I can only reach about half of it with the way he rearranged everything this morning to clean the walls, so I guess I'll be doing it in stages. I'm looking forward to getting it cleaned, especially since he took the dogs in for grooming yesterday, so hopefully they'll shed slightly less than usual. Too bad my nesting instinct isn't kicking in today, we need to clean everything!

Mummy3 commented on Facebook that she and baby are doing well. Little one is feisty :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

GFGuy said:


> Yay!!!! Ok so we just left the doctor and saw out little guy again and my heart feels like it grew 20 sizes kind of like the grinch at the of the movie :):):):)
> 
> Doc said everything looks great. He was moving around a lot. His legs are practically in his mouth lol.
> 
> 51st percentile for weight. Looks more like March 29th may be the date but doc is sticking with 31st for now. He's 2 lbs so far.
> 
> Here he is :):):):):):)

Cute! Your wife might be like I was with my first I never felt movements or kicks right the way through. It's weird as this Tim's I have anterior placenta but been feeling kicks ages lol.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Just wanted to pop in and say hi ladies. I hope it's ok if I stick around. I'm due March 21 but my Dr doubts I will go that far.
I've been hesitant to join any groups since I found out baby has a birth defect at 19 weeks because I've felt so disconnected and a bit resentful. But now that I'm feeling her move and kick it's gotten a lot more joyful for me.
It feels so weird to be in my 3rd trimester- so much to do!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad to have you here! I've been sort of following your story as I've come across it. How are things going?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks for the updates on Mummy3, Swamp & MrsK! So happy everything is ok.

That's great GFGuy, cute pic. I had a scan today, but baby was not co-operative (as per usual) so I got a crap pic. :haha:

Good to see you Bookwrmgal, I've also followed most of your story. Sorry about the complication, I'm glad you are feeling more optimistic about things now. Are your doctors planning on additional monitoring & waiting to see the extent of the CPAM? Or do you already have an action plan?


----------



## Bookity

Welcome bookwrmgal!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Welcome bookwrmgal!! DH and I just looked up your website and got caught up on your pregnancy blog. I'm so glad you have joined us on here. I have found this site to be supportive and more importantly, full of good people. =) It's a good place to vent, talk and just be silly.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks ladies!
Lots and lots of monitoring going on here. I have 2 (possibly 3) ultrasounds, a meeting with the surgeon, and 2 OB appointments in January alone. We should have a definitive plan of action in terms of delivery by then since the CPAM growth spurt typically ends by 30-32 weeks. As of right now, I am delivering in Hartford and she will have the lower lung removed at 6mos in Boston. That can still change though. I hope not, for many reasons, but also because DH is such a mess driving in cities that I can picture being in labor driving myself to Boston!

I just switched to the high risk OB group and I adore my new OB. He's such a dapper older man with a really calming attitude. 

Oh GFGuy- my little miss has short legs but is measuring a week ahead. She's 74% for weight/growth- yikes! My husband has short legs and a long torso so it looks like she is taking after him.

LilFoosh- I haven't gotten a decent pic in ages it seems. Every time I'm in Hartford for scans, she is face down on her side and won't move. Ugh!


----------



## mummy3

Thanks guys:hugs: Few more pics, before I need to go pump again!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0926.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 21









IMAG0930.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 19









IMAG0938.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0944.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0947.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's so sweet, Mummy. <3

I'm slowly re-learning my limits. Again. My back is sore, but I'm doing ok with frequent breaks. I just have to make a batch of little meatballs tonight and then I'm done for the night. I feel so bad for DH, he's doing all of his tasks plus everything I can't manage. Why did this new back pain have to start a few days before we host 10 people? Seriously? It couldn't wait a few more days? And I have NO idea where my support belt ended up in all this chaos! For now I'm going to try to focus on jobs that don't require a lot of bending, or that I can do sitting down. There's still wrapping to do, chest-level cleaning (countertops, etc), food prep, and so on. We need to do a quick Target run tomorrow, too, and I could ask mom to drive me, but she'd waste so much time and want to shop and get lunch and so on, we're better off just going ourselves I think. Nothing we were getting there is absolutely vital, at least.

The probiotics my midwife recommended to keep things moving smoothly arrived today, so I'll update you all if they work well. I'm not in terrible shape on that front, but I've definitely noticed a change and I wanted to be proactive before it got terrible.


----------



## swampmaiden

Mummy3, so glad for the update and pics.. And thank goodness for the wonderful doctors at UCSD! &#10084;&#10084;

Gfguy, glad things are looking up for you

Bookwormgal, welcome to thread

MrsK, I've been dealing with killer backaches also.. One thing that helps (and I know we're supposed to sheep on left side but...) Is to sleep on my back propped up a bit by a bunch of pillows.. My back usually feels a lot better the next morning, and my legs havent gone numb like 'they' say 

Mrsfrick, I hope to stay in touch also once the babies are born, it's been wonderful to have a support group with women of similar gestation.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the tip, I'll try it if I get desperate. I'm usually ok in the morning, I just can't get through a normal day without it starting up. I plan to do absolutely nothing at all on the 26th, so hopefully a rest day will help. I'm also back to drinking my Mother to Be tea. I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but I skipped a few days and all of a sudden everything hurt, so maybe there's some anti-inflammatory herb or something in there that will help (wishful thinking!). It can't hurt, at least.


----------



## missfrick

mummy3 thank goodness for medical advancement! She is so darn adorable I even showed the pics to DH and he said "aww, she's so real and little"... So exciting that our first Mallow is here!

Bookwormgal I remember you from months ago when you first joined. I'm really sorry to hear that your little princess is going to have some complications, I reviewed your blog, but I'm still not entirely sure I understand the extent of her illness. Once the lower lung is removed, will she be "normal" healthwise? Or will she continue to have struggles and limitations? Have you looked at the high risk forums for support there as well?

AFM: ultrasound tomorrow at 1030am, hoping to hear good news about weight and size since until now I've been a little small on u/s (not on external measurements) and I haven't had a size estimate yet. I'm also curious to find out if I perhaps have loads of fluid, or if I am just a chunky monkey lol!


----------



## Bookity

Had a good appointmeny today but a lot of waiting. Got my GTT out of the way, had blood drawn to check my thyroid again, and got tdap shot (which as I lay in bed I realize should not have been in my left arm!! Owie!). 

Asked dr about methods to prevent needing another episiotomy and she said there's nothing to really be done until pushing. Also it's pretty likely I will need another because of my scarring but they'll try not to if it can be avoided. She also explained why they did one with my second so quickly. She was having heart decels that were not coming back up between contractions so it was important to get her out fast. Guess they don't tell you those things in the moment so you don't freak out!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Merry Christmas Eve, ladies! Hope Santa is good to everyone :) 

I woke up feeling pretty good, so I'm hopeful that I'll survive the day. DH asked me to fold a bunch of laundry, which seems like kind of a waste of resources if you ask me. I can only do so much, why waste my energy on a chore nobody's going to see? But it's his problem if I'm all worn out and he has to do more in the public spaces, so if laundry is what he wants, laundry is what he gets.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Just wanted to say Happy Christmas Eve to those that celebrate the holiday! I hope everyone has a wonderful evening with family, friends and loved ones. I will keep everyone in mind and send positive vibes to your little ones. May they bake as long as they can, remain healthy and of course, let you have some peace during the next few weeks.

Also, lets do some bump photos next week for the new year. =-) It'll be nice to see how big the little ones are getting. :thumbup:


----------



## missfrick

Hey everyone, hope all those celebrating are having a great Christmas with their loved ones.

U/s today revealed Squiggles is 2lbs 15oz right now, with short-ish legs and a giant head (4 days behind on femur length, 4 days ahead on head size, lol!). I think baby starts gaining about 1/2lb a week at this stage? She is head down and we didn't even get any pictures because she was also facing away from the scanner. We WERE able to confirm she is, indeed, a she (we had a bum-shot and the tech said "You see that there? How there's nothing there?"). LOL DH is relieved I think he was worried I had been buying quite a bit of girl stuff and the dreaded "what if"!? So that's all much better now. Also, the nurse I usually see wasn't there, nor was my doctor, and my doctor said everything looked great, and there was no mention of lowering carbs or anything. If she's not worried, neither am I! (And then I ate like a total piggy today, but it's the first day of holidays so I don't care!)
3/4 of the nursery is painted now, and I got a call yesterday that our furniture is in, so we will pick it up in the new year and have the nursery ready by Feb 1 for sure! I'll post pictures when the painting is finished, after the holidays.
Also, I got a prescription for massage! I am so excited! Spent 2.5 hours in a car today heading to the country house, and I am SO glad we decided to skip Florida. As nice as the beach would have been, I am on the couch now, and I just had to stand to pee, and I am limping; BOTH hips and sciatica at the same time!

Ok that's enough for me for now, love you ladies, and I know we are going to have a fantastic new year, each and every one of us!

ETA: just ordered this monitor, but from Future Shop, for $140 + tax!!! https://www.toysrus.com/buy/baby-vi...rage-digital-video-monitor-set-28950-23532646


----------



## ladybrown33

Moving has taken quite a toll on me. I've spent most of the past few weeks at the hospital. I love my new OB she is awesome!

Are my eyes deceiving me or did one of us deliver already?

Afm: Baby boy is 2lbs 9oz growing perfectly in the 52 percentile

That's me 28 weeks
 



Attached Files:







28weeks.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bookity

Yep. We have our first baby mallow before Christmas! 

Sorry to hear you've been in the hospital, but yay that baby is doing well. :)


----------



## frenchie35

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good rest! Don't forget to kick your feet up as you let the wrapping paper accumulate on the floor. Someone else can bend over to pick that up!

Both DrMum and I received each other's packages yesterday. It's a Christmas miracle!

Joy to all us mommas-to-be!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry to hear you were in the hospital, ladybrown! I hope you're feeling better now.

I survived the last prep day! We're only just now getting the tree up! I think the decoration will be pretty simple this year ;) Looking forward to a fun Christmas, followed by sleeping for at least three days.


----------



## bucherwurm

Merry Christmas.
We have opened presents at our house and the turkey that we have to take over to my parents house later is in the oven. The dogs enjoyed helping us open things and playing with the wrapping paper and boxes. I told husband that next year they are going to have competition with baby of who gets to play with the paper.
I hope everyone has a great day, whether you are celebrating or not!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Merry Christmas! I got a Snoogle! And silly headphones that stick to my belly to play music for the baby. And some other non-baby stuff, too. Wish I could go test that Snoogle right now!


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: You're going to love the snoogle. Mine has been a life saver along with the pile of pillows that cocoon me each night. 

bucherworm: Looking forward to pics of the dogs playing with the paper if you have any?

Frenchie: how's everything? hoping you get some rest with the family visiting and all. Also hoping your little girl is having a blast opening gifts.

Ladybrown: Glad you found a good OB. It took me a bit to warm up to mine after I moved from Washington to Florida but now I wouldn't trade him in for anything. Also the first Mallow was born, mummy3 has a post a few pages back with details. She is so tiny and perfect. Also, I'm keeping you in my prayers that you won't need to have another hospital stay anytime soon.

Missfrick: sounds like you have a little chunkers on your hands. =) Also, how did you get a prescription for massage? I want one. lol, if only insurance would pay for it of course. Also, what did your doctor say about the hip pain? Sounds like it hurts like hell. I had sciatic pain a few weeks back but thank goodness it went away. I really think it was where my uterus was placed and baby loved to just hit a certain area each day. 

Here's a picture of my third trimester update: I can't believe how chubby I'm looking but I really don't mind since my belly is gorgeous. =) Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.
 



Attached Files:







27 Weeks.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Missbx

mummy3 said:


> Thanks guys:hugs: Few more pics, before I need to go pump again!

Congratulations x


----------



## missfrick

Mommasquirrel: I literally just asked for the prescription. I said I've been having sciatic pain (as well as some other pains, round ligament as well as something that seems to be stemming from my bladder or kidneys) and she said "no problem" and wrote it. Apparently it's a common prescription my OB's office writes often. My insurance covers a certain amount of $ per 12 month period for massage.


----------



## frenchie35

Yes, Mommasquirrel, we've been having a great time. DD won't actually tear wrapping paper, but is definitely interested in what's inside. I'm glad that she accepts grandma reading her favorite books to her - that's the biggest break for me. I think her ideal would be someone reading to her 24/7.

The only negative thing since my parents have been here is her new party trick: she goes on the potty for all her #1's, but when we put a diaper on her for nap time, she waits until we put her down and then poops. Then she patiently waits for us to come change her, then refuses to nap. She used to be a great napper. I gave her some prunes to see if she'll go more easily in the potty.

I hope everyone was spoiled by their loved ones. That's the best gift of all!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nice bump pic, Squirrel! I was too busy to take one yesterday, and I refuse to take my pajamas off today, so maybe tomorrow or Sunday I'll get one. 

Glad your DD is getting some good grandma attention, Frenchie!

I'm taking today off from everything that isn't absolutely essential. The Snoogle really helped, but I still woke up a little achy, and then the dog threw up on the bed just to really give me a good start. Gross. I'm definitely ready for a day of rest. I really overdid it getting ready for Christmas. I think my probiotics may be solving my slight constipation a bit too effectively, too. Or maybe just all the rich food caught up with me. I'm feeling generally ok, so if I don't have any other digestive symptoms and the baby's movement is normal today, I'm not going to worry about it. I just wish I had a butler to fetch me water and snacks all day...


----------



## DrMum

Hello and merry belated Christmas all! 

Yes Frenchie and I had our Christmas miracle and each other's gifts arrived on Xmas eve! We could not have planned that!! Did everyone else's gift exchange go well?

Snoogles are the way forward mrs k! I will be struggling to give mine up that's for sure! 

I definitely over did it in the run up as well and today am feeling very pale and tired. PJ day and the in-laws can fend for themselves!

Thanks for the updates on mummy3 guys - it's so great that you guys can visit! I'm so relieved her wee one is doing ok.

I worked out that it's 60 days today for me. That feels relatively manageable, but really is there any other choice?! Starting to find things tough as we get to the stage where our daughter died. The very thought of it happening again makes me feel physically sick. But each day passes and we get through it.

Anyway let's stay cheery! Have a restful day one and all and hope you are all lounging round in Christmas maternity PJs! :D


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm so happy today. We went to Wal-mart for some after Christmas shopping. I found a ton of baby holiday outfits that were 50% off and unisex!! :thumbup: I also got a few ornaments and lights for next year. Then DH convinced me it would be awesome to go and play miniature golf and feed the gators. I was so exhausted halfway through and had a few BH contractions. Other than that, it was fun but next time we are definitely making a day of the golfing instead of shopping and then golfing. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Also, anyone noticing how fast the weeks are passing?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like fun! I love mini golf.

I'm still feeling a little crappy, I'm not sure if I've come down with a little bug or if this is my body's way of telling me to sit the hell down and do nothing for a couple days. Hopefully I'll be back to normal tomorrow. 

The time really is flying now! I can't believe I'm 30 weeks! When did that happen??


----------



## twinkie2

Yesterday! :haha: But seriously, I hope you aren't getting sick and just need another day or two of rest!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hahaha! Good point.

Thanks, I hope I'm feeling better soon too. This whole stomach ache and slight nausea is totally unfamiliar to me. Aside from a few rare hangovers, I never get any kind of stomach upset. Not even in the first trimester. I'm not quite sure what to make of it.


----------



## ladybrown33

Mommasquirrel it does seem that the weeks are flying by at this point hopefully it still feels that way in the last month

Thanks everyone baby and I are fine and should be able to continue full term, but now I have a cold I think that has to do with the dramatic change in weather


----------



## mommasquirrel

I love going to any small amusement parks. This one had a display full of different snakes, spiders, scorpions and baby gators. They even had 2 separate ponds with gators ranging from 12 inches up to almost 4 feet in length. So overall it was fun but I'd like to go back soon and just a day of it. I'm so glad DH agrees. He feels a little cheated since I won. :happydance:

MrsK and Ladybrown: I hope the two of you get to feeling better quickly. I thought I was coming down with a cold but after reading lots online and talking to my doctor I found that it was just a new pregnancy symptom. I have congestion and a cough. Since I have asthma it's just more apparent now. 

Did anyone else have to get the Rhogam shot? just curious.

DrMum: my thoughts are with you and that these next few weeks can fly by without causing any additional anxiety. I can't imagine how hard it must be. I was dealing with similar issues when we were approaching 20 weeks but so glad that now it's past and I'm enjoying the pregnancy. 

MrsK: I hope the queasiness passes. Could it have been from overdoing it with sweets during the holiday get together? I get really nauseated if I have too many cookies. 

is anyone else still waking up in the middle of the night starving? I tried eating protein right before bedtime but it doesn't seem to work. I'm wondering if it could be yet another growth spurt. I swear if this child continues to grow at this rate I'm going to be huge!!:nope:

Last thing, What is everyone's plan for the new year? I have no idea what to expect here at the space coast in Florida but i am hoping there are some fireworks.:shrug:


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi everyone,

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and continue to enjoy the festivities.

Time really is flying by!

Mummy3 she looks gorgeous, hope you're both doing well. xx


----------



## bucherwurm

Officially 30 weeks now. Only 70 days to go. It is going really fast. I'm not ready for the pregnancy to be over yet. I'm nervous and excited to meet baby all at the same time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I feel the same way, bucherwurm. It's exciting but scary!

I was improving by bedtime, and I think I'm back to normal today. I don't think I overdid it on sweets or anything, I must have caught a little bug or just overdid it so hard I was totally run down and my body said "screw you lady" and made me pay for it. It was very weird, nothing makes me sick to my stomach. Absolutely nothing. I'm taking another day off from anything not strictly necessary, because yesterday wasn't particularly restful.

The Snoogle is taking some getting used to. It's super comfy and cozy for the first half of the night, but I'm a major tosser and turner, so it can be tricky repositioning in the middle of the night. I'll get the hang of it soon, I hope. Even half a night of super cozy is better than spending the whole night miserable. My hips still hurt in the morning, but my back isn't killing me today. 

I have a busy week coming up! Not as busy as last week, thankfully. Fondue with a couple friends on Monday, then on Tuesday it's a bowling party with the tutoring kids, and then a friend is throwing a low-key party on NYE. I bought a bottle of non-alcoholic champagne that will probably be horrible, but I'm planning on having one glass of the real stuff, too. Been looking forward to it for months :D We committed to making bacon buns for NYE (another Lithuanian dish to drive you guys crazy, they're bread rolls stuffed with a bacon and onion mixture), which is definitely an all day affair and a two man job, so hopefully I don't wear myself out too much bowling. 

January is just full of classes and appointments and my shower on the 18th. It's gonna be nuts. And DH committed to a 2 week overnight petsitting job. He'll be home for dinner and to hang out most nights, but he'll be sleeping over at the dog's house. I'm not looking forward to it, but we could use the money for baby stuff, and I have a friend who can come stay with me for a couple days at a time if I get lonely, and I made sure that there was an emergency backup plan if I needed him home. I've done it before (he used to do a LOT of petsitting but cut way back this year), but not heavily pregnant. 

That was more talking than I intended to do! I guess I'm feeling energetic after my sick day. Hope everyone is doing well and getting a little rest time after the holiday!


----------



## missfrick

Being at the country house is definitely relaxing for me! Though we had no power most of the first day and we had to have a fire going for about 5 hours, so now I'm pretty congested from residual smoke and such.
I have given up with being concerned about weight gain... it's just not worth it for me anymore - I have warned DH that I didn't want to gain 10 lbs in the week we're on holidays, but I can only do what I can do. He got a huge bag of fresh in-shell nuts, and I've been going, well, nuts over them. At least it's healthy fats full of DHAs and omegas and stuff.
January is packed for me: prenatal classes, a hockey game, trip to Montreal, weekend away at Tremblant... then February is all getting ready for Squiggles and hoping she stays put until March... seriously I think she can come any time between Valentine's and St. Patrick's Day, and I was 2 weeks early. I can't believe I could have a baby in 6-8 weeks! Totally surreal to me, and time is slipping away so darn fast!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I actually feel like the last stretch is dragging, still 11 week to go (2 n half month) and although that's a good thing really because iv still not got myself a house at this rate il have no time to sort furniture etc for it lol and what's more scary is having about 2week to get my daughter registered for school and no idea where since iv no house. 
This last week or two iv been havin probs getting comphy too and sometimes waking with a soar back, still no big belly yet lol I have to say tho the worst symptom at the moment is because baby is lying on my bladder and I still have this dam cough I find myself keep having oops moments and iv had to resort to wearing sanitary towels. Anyone any good tips to get rid of a chesty mucus cough? 
On a plus note I gave in to this horrible heartburn and went to the docs which he's prescribed ranitidine so let's hope they work, only take two a day so they are not like the antacids.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I hope everyone has had happy holidays! We pack so much into a couple of days, now I'm utterly exhausted. 

Thinking of you, your family & especially baby, Mummy3. :hugs:

No plans for nye, probably early to bed and just ignore it entirely!! At least that'she how I feel about it right now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That cough sounds awful :( I'm amazed that I haven't started peeing all the time yet. For a mucusy cough, I'd probably go with lots of very hot tea with honey (I usually go for lemon ginger when I'm sick), and you can use Vapo-rub, too. I'm not sure what medications are safe. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Missfrick: Isn't it amazing? just to think that after Valentine's day it could happen. I would laugh so much if it actually happened that day for me and I'd tell my little one it was because they were my love baby. :haha: My DH really wants the baby to bake until St. Patty's day because he is a proud Irishman. :dohh: talking about nuts, I've been craving pistachios. I know it sounds weird but pistachio ice cream sounds so good right now.

Mummysmurf: I hope everything works out soon. I couldn't fathom being under that type of stress right now. I stress about going to get groceries or meeting a new specialist. I don't even want to imagine how it life would be if we were still trying to find a house and then move in. The cough could be cause from the heartburn. Once that gets taken care of, your throat will start to heal and you won't be coughing as much. The congestion, from what I've been told is a pregnancy symptom. I have a weird cough and some congestion and I use Vicks ( I rub it on my chest, neck and then under my nose at bedtime) in the mornings I drink Hot water with lemon, honey and a dash of cinnamon to help make the congestion get loosened up so when I do cough it's more productive. 

LilFoosh: hope the next few days are restful and that you're energy comes back. Personally, I can't wait for the "nesting/cleaning" energy. I would really like my entire house to be clean and fresh for baby.

Oh January, there is so much going on in January but I am really looking forward to the classes, doctors appointments and more. I figure I'll be doing something or seeing a doctor every week. As for February, I don't have anything except for doctors appointments. DH has his bday on the 30th and we're going out for breakfast that day then to meet my new doctor, endocrinologist. Kinda worried about it but not too much.


----------



## DrMum

Aaaargh some sleep would be nice tonight! This has been possibly my most ridiculously sleepless night yet! And I am soooo exhausted!
Between the heart burn and the pain in my hip and DS waddling through at around 3am out climb in beside us, and then being awake and being hungry I have literally NOT been to sleep yet and it's nearly 6am!

I always laugh at one of our neighbours who is out shovelling his snow in the middle of the night. True to form, it's 6am, pitch black, still snowing and he is out there shovelling his driveway and sidewalks already. Now I'm thinking this is why! Maybe that'll be me soon...?


----------



## Loozle

Congratulations Mummy3! She's beautiful! I can't believe that our first little March-mallow is here already! How is she doing? 

Also a belated Merry Christmas to everyone! Ours has been busy, visiting family and now I'm exhausted and just want to sleep rather than try to find homes for all the new toys! :haha: I would also really like to take the tree and decorations down now and get my house back to normal but I think I'll have to leave it a few more days. Does everybody wait the usual 12 days after christmas? 

January is busy for us too with lots of appointments, including another growth scan next Monday - 5th January. I'm looking forward to seeing our little miss again! Hopefully if she continues growing well we will be able to be discharged from consultant care and just have midwife care and a low risk birth :thumbup: I am a bit nervous though as my consultant told me to stop taking aspirin at 34 weeks and that's coming up soon! I will have another growth scan at 36 weeks so hopefully stopping the aspirin won't cause any problems.

ETA - bump picture from this morning 30+5!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DrMum

You look great loozle!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you get some rest soon, DrMum. Sounds miserable :(

Nice bump, Loozle! We usually just take the tree down whenever. Sometimes embarrassingly late if it's a fake tree... I hope everything looks good at your scan and you're back to low risk!

I'm still feeling a bit off, but improving. I took one probiotic instead of the two my midwife recommended, just in case they're what's throwing me off. I'm glad my girls night was delayed from tomorrow til Thursday, I'll probably enjoy it more later.

I'm finally getting the hang of the Snoogle. I usually like lots of pillows, but it turns out the extra head pillow over the head portion of the Snoogle was making my backache worse. I had almost immediate relief when I went to just the Snoogle. Weird! I woke up not feeling too achy this morning. I may add a wedge pillow under the bump if I'm still getting back pain in a couple days. My sleep was still somewhat disturbed by a dream that DH left me. I told him about it when I got up, and he seemed a little disturbed. Pregnancy dreams are so weird.


----------



## mommasquirrel

DrMum: I hope you get some quality sleep soon. it throws my entire day into a mess when I can't sleep. 

Loozle: You are all bump! It's gorgeous. I'd take the tree down when you're ready. If it's today then do it..it's better to do it while you have the energy. It seems like everyone in our group has tons going on in January. I can't believe Valentine's day is in 7 weeks. 

MrsK: I use my snoogle and have an extra pillow for my legs and a pillow on the other side of me. I also have another pillow near my head in case I need extra head/upper back support at night. DH laughs at me saying I'm like the queen of Sheba with my mountain of pillows. Also, really hoping you get back to feeling normal. 

I had the most terrible dream last night and I woke up sobbing. It was about my Ex attacking me and cutting baby from my womb. It was horrible. My DH had to console me for a long while this morning. He thinks it's me dealing with fears of someone trying to take our baby away from us and that it is normal to be scared of that since I'm going to be a mom. All I know is that I never want to have that dream ever again.:cry:


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds awful! The anxiety dreams are totally normal in pregnancy (worries about baby and relationship plus hormones makes for some crazy nights), but they're just no fun. I had one awhile back where the baby was kidnapped, it was awful. I'm glad your DH was around for comfort.

DH mostly abandoned the bedroom a couple months ago because my snoring is absolutely out of control, so I can have as many pillows as I can fit on the bed ;) It's just a matter of finding that perfect combination.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think Little Dog might have finally found the baby. Neither dog has given any sign that they know what's going on, but Teddy had a little baby party today, and while he was dancing around, Clementine jumped up next to me and started sniffing like crazy where he'd been moving around just before, and then laid down with her head on my belly. I wonder if he's developing his own scent or something.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow those dreams don't sound nice at all thankfully iv not had any for ages :D 
what is this snoogle I keep reading about from u guys is it something of another country?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet there's something similar there, if Snoogles aren't available. https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...e=UTF8&qid=1419809630&sr=1-1&keywords=snoogle


----------



## missfrick

MrsK: that's awesome! I always wonder if my dog/cat know something is up? My dog always wants to cuddle, and she always lies belly-to-belly with me and I know 100% she can feel Squiggles moving around, but she doesn't really respond at all, except that she always wants to cuddle in that position with me.

Last night I got ZERO sleep (and by that, I mean, probably 3 hours total, maybe). I didn't feel tired, then around 2-3am I got into bed, but rolled around for another 2ish hours. I have the snoogle and everything else I usually have, but it's just getting hard to get comfortable. It doesn't help that I am now literally out of breath rolling over (oh, did I not mention, she finally moved up, lucky me).

Belly button is just about non-existent according to DH, there's only the smallest indent left and the top "lip" I had is virtually gone.

The only thing that has been calming my queeziness the past 4 days has been 4 cans a day of diet coke (ugh, I know, I KNOW!)

This trip has been anything but relaxing for me, between the pains of sciatica from the car ride, the lack of power the first day, and then yesterday our windshield cracked so we now need to replace it when we get back (more $ that could be going towards baby things!). And, while we've had some great meals (yummy dinner last night and brunch this morning), the 50ish stairs to get to the top of the driveway means I am huffing and puffing away. I just want to crawl under a douvet for the next couple days please and thanks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds exhausting!

4 cans of Diet coke is still under the daily caffeine limit :) Do what you've gotta do! 

I got DH a cookbook for Christmas, and he wants to cook everything. I feel bad because with my digestive tract acting up, there are only so many things I can eat. He made a couple loaves of Italian bread today, so that'll come in handy. I'm giving the pro-biotics a week and if I'm still having trouble, I'm done with them.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> I bet there's something similar there, if Snoogles aren't available. https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...e=UTF8&qid=1419809630&sr=1-1&keywords=snoogle

Oooh it's a pregnancy pillow as we call them here :p they are dear to buy for a proper one lol


----------



## Bookity

Having a rough low low energy day. Husband is working this weekend so he wont be home til almost midnight. It's just me & the girls and I am so exhausted I don't want to do ANYTHING! Getting a bit short tempered and I know the girls don't deserve it. I wanna cry! On top of that I've got a headache that is making things that much less fun. I've just taken some tylenol and made some coffee (at 6:30pm, lol) Big one took a nap for 2 hours this afternoon so I'm pretty sure it's going to be a late night. Pray for me girls!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know there are several different styles of pregnancy pillows available here, but I don't know how the other ones compare in comfort to the Snoogle. I'm sure DH did a lot of research to pick the one he thought would be best for my particular aches and pains (mostly hips and back). I'm very happy with it as I'm getting used to the best position for using it. I don't know if I'd have spent that much on it (I'm cheap), especially so close to the end of the pregnancy, but it's worth it!


----------



## bucherwurm

I think the snoogle was one of my very first pregnancy buys. It was very comfy when I first got it. It's a bit flattened out now, but still nice. When I first got it I could barely walk after getting out of bed, and I think it helped having it between my knees. It takes up some room in the bed, but I'm glad I got it. Hopefully it will come in handy when baby is here, too.


----------



## missfrick

Yup Snoogle was my first pregnancy buy, around 14w to help with hip pain. At first it caused me back/shoulder pain, but now I can't sleep without it!


----------



## DrMum

As a pregnancy pillow expert I can wade in!! Now on my third pregnancy having tried every brand available I now find the snoogle! And it is by far the best- worth every penny I promise!!
Do it! Do it before it's too late and your back hurts even more!! :D


----------



## DentDoc16

Hello! Hope everyone had a good Christmas! 

Mummy3- Good to hear that the baby is doing well. So cute and adorable! Congrats! 

Hmm.. well about the massages I'll have to keep that in mind then.. sounds pretty interesting. I guess trying it couldn't hurt anything right? 
Also yeah about dtd after having a baby... I suppose afterwards that you probably wouldn't be interested in doing it for a while anyway then. 4-6 months sounds like such a long time!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi again,

I got some rest on Saturday and a little on Sunday, so I wasn't exhausted for work this morning, but I too am having difficulty getting comfortable and sleeping. My sciatica came back too, so I have to be pretty careful when bending or shifting. I also made sure I packed the necessities for my hospital bag because... 

I must admit that I am very scared for Mummy3 and little Amelya. I have been thinking about you both a lot and sending positive vibes, prayers and thoughts your way. :hugs: NICU is rough on it's own and with other kids at home it is almost unimaginable. I really hope to hear a positive update soon, that Amelya stays strong and isn't burdened with any further complications. :hugs:


----------



## mommasquirrel

I've been dreaming so much lately because of waking to go to the bathroom. I remember more and I wish the dreams would either shift to be awesome instead of so sinister. Although, I am sure it's just hormones and the anxiety of being so far along. Also, I noticed I wake up from the nightmare right after DH gets out of bed. I'm going to ask him to wake me so I don't have the nightmare. Fingers crossed it works.

MrsK: Sounds like the pup is figuring out there is a little person in there. I can't wait to hear more stories about it. I too wonder how dogs react. I saw a video on how a dog got super protective of her female owner a few weeks into her pregnancy. She wouldn't allow anyone to touch her. It was insane.

missfrick: I'm sorry to hear the trip has taken such a toll on you. Hoping you can get some well deserved rest when you get back home. Also, have you tried ginger ale for the queasiness? I have it in my fridge just in case and it has helped so much from six weeks on along with sea bands. I never went anywhere without them. 

bookity: I understand where you are coming from. I blame it on the pregnancy hormones, lack of sleep and being uncomfortable all the time. I never had a hot temper before being pregnant but now...my fuse is short and I erupt constantly. I feel so bad afterwards and DH is mostly supportive. Just think, it will get better

So today in one of my birth circles they talked about DTD post pregnancy and having your menses. One woman thought she couldn't get pregnant while BF and that her periods and ovulation would stop. one month post partum she is Pregnant. :cry::cry::cry: She was so upset. So ladies...menstration and ovulation can happen during breastfeeding and you don't need to have a menses in order to ovulate. so please be careful post partum and let your body heal. unless of course you want a pair of Irish twins.:thumbup:

Oh yea, my adopted mom mentioned something really important to me about eating certain foods during the weeks leading. Strawberries!! or something that is high in vitamin K. She said to start eating a cup/day starting 4-5 weeks before your due date. She said it will help with healing after baby is born. I LOVE strawberries..:happydance::happydance::happydance: So I'm going to buy tons starting in a month or so..yummy

Also, the snoogle is the godsend of pillows..but I agree that it looses it's luster after weeks of use but darnit..I still use and abuse it nightly. DH says I wrestle it into submission while I am sleeping. :blush: also, that i now smack myself when I snore too loud.. :haha: I guess I must be so loud I annoy myself now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh crap. She posted an update on Facebook yesterday and I didn't even think to post it here! She said Amelya is doing well, still on the ventilator but doing great, but Mummy3 has a womb infection that they're treating now :( Thankfully they caught it before she left the hospital.


----------



## Lil bean

Hi,

Mummy3 I hope all is well and both of you continue to do great!

I know I dont post alot because I am a quiet one until i get started..but I have been following the group and it is nice to be able to read how everyone is doing. 

I am feeling anxious about something and wanted to get some advice if anyone had any insights on it.

I had my appointment on 23rd and everything went well. I also had my GTT on that day and got my results on 26th which they said were normal. My doctor hasnt been concerned about my weight gain. On the 27th I had an ultrasound (30 weeks and a few days) - the baby was doing great...everything checked out except for the baby being 4lbs putting her at 98th percentile. 

This was supposed to be my last ultra sound but most likely there will be another. The technician asked me about my blood pressure which has been normal and about my GTT which came back normal. So what does this mean -- she also asked what my weight was and my DH's weight when we were born. I was about 7.7 lbs and my DH was about 8. something lbs. So it could be genetics or I could have gestational diabetes. She just left it at that. My next appointment is Jan 15th...and I just want to do something about this...either know if I have gestational diabetes or know that its okay and the baby will just be bigger (well it will be bigger for sure). Technician said that it was 2 weeks ahead...so then does it make it more likely I will deliver before March 5 which is my due date. 

I just hate not knowing what do I need to do and is the baby okay. The appointment feels too far away. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mmm, strawberries. Wonder if I can find good strawberries this time of year...

I'll keep you updated on the dog thing. Both dogs have been completely oblivious so far. Little Dog is definitely a mama's girl, and she's a bit possessive and jealous to begin with (at least around other dogs), but she didn't change when I got pregnant. There's a German shepherd that DH walks twice a week who I think knows, though. He's usually jumpy and a little wild, and the few times I've joined him on walks since I got pregnant, he's been very cautious with me and hasn't even tried to jump. I tripped a little once and made a noise while walking behind him and he stopped and looked back to make sure I was ok. Maybe it's a breed thing. He lives with a toddler, but she was adopted, so he hasn't experienced pregnancy before that we know of.

I've never even given birth and I can't imagine getting pregnant a month after. OMG. I don't think I'll even want DH near me within a month of giving birth! Aren't there infection risks if you have sex so soon, too? I know a couple women whose periods have come back really early, which is just totally unfair, if you ask me. Mine can just go ahead and stay away til the kid weans ;)

I didn't take the probiotic today, and I'm feeling more normal. No issues after my coffee, but I haven't eaten yet. I'm thinking chicken soup and bread for lunch. Poor DH has wanted to go out to a make your own stir fry restaurant for days, and normally I'm all over going out to eat and have to convince him. He knew I was really feeling crappy the first time I said "Maybe tomorrow..." We've had to "maybe tomorrow" it a couple times now, but I'm hopeful for today.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Lil Bean, I've heard that those size scans are terribly inaccurate, especially later on. Sometimes just a matter of a few millimeters makes a big difference. If everything else checks out, I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## Lil bean

MrsKChicago said:


> Lil Bean, I've heard that those size scans are terribly inaccurate, especially later on. Sometimes just a matter of a few millimeters makes a big difference. If everything else checks out, I wouldn't stress about it.

Thanks MrsK - I will definitely try to stay positive since there have been no other issues noted and I guess if she was really concerned they would have said something. I do hope to have clarification one or the other way - either I have diabetes or the baby is fine and will just be bigger and maybe earlier.


----------



## MrsKChicago

They'll probably follow up with you at your next appointment. Could be a big baby, or it could just be an inaccurate scan. There are stories all over the forum of women told they're having 10lb babies, and the baby comes at 40 weeks and 8lbs. They're wrong more often than they're right. I think they're more reliable for comparisons - like if your baby is getting bigger than it was a month ago, or if the various parts of baby are all proportional.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Lil bean, 

I was told DS was going to be well over 10 lbs but he was 7 lbs 15 oz. He was really long though (23 inches I think). 

The way they estimate the baby's weight is by measuring certain parts of the body and then using those numbers to get an average and applying a formula to determine weight. They can be off by more than 2 lbs in the last weeks of pregnancy! 

This baby is currently being estimated as 2 lbs 10 oz (as of 12.23)- that is using the Hadlock method- but the doc showed me that if they use a different method that doesn't take into account the femur length (as my baby's femuar length is over the 95th percentile) that drastically reduced the estimated weight. Therefore, they are estimating this baby will be between 7 & 8 lbs, and long- just like DS. 

If your blood tests came back normal for GTT I wouldn't worry about it too much, but you could always look up GD diets and try following one if you are really worried- just talk to your doc first.

Thanks very much MrsK for the update on Mummy3 & Amelya. I'm glad they caught the infection.


----------



## mommasquirrel

lil bean: I wouldn't worry too much on what the technician said. The estimate on the weight is just that, an estimate based on a formula. Just think, our bodies will make babies that it can birth naturally and no bigger. if by chance for some reason your little one is just a big chunky butt they can schedule a C-section if you're afraid of birthing naturally and tearing. We had an ultrasound at 25wks and baby was measuring a week ahead. We saw the little chipmunk cheeks and all. I then tested positive for GD so now I get to see a specialist and get one more ultrasound sometime between 32-38 weeks. Don't worry on your weight gain, just make sure you're staying active and like mentioned, look up the GD diet. Maybe switch in a few of those meals to cut out carbs. Carbs make us gain weight. Anyhow, remember to breath and that it's perfectly fine to have a big baby. I know my little chunkers is healthy and that's all that matters. :happydance:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I have a odd question for you all and I'm not sure how many can actually help me. So as you all know I'm going to have a home birth and looking forward to it but ideally I want a water birth so need to get a birth pool. I mentioned to my sister I planned putting it in my bedroom as its the easiest place for one but then she said I'm not sure u can because of the weight, what are everyone's thoughts would the floor boards be strong enough for it?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know with large fishtanks you have to be careful where you put them, so it makes sense that it would be the same for birth pools. Can you ask your midwife? I bet she's got plenty of experience with birth pool placement.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm guessing it would be more of a problem to set up a permanent pool, though. I've never heard of a homebirth pool crashing through to the floor below!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So I decided Google could be my friend for this because surely I wouldn't be the only person to ever ask this. It's quite interesting and sure enough there's a lot of people who say yes it's fine they say think of it as people rather than a pool. If you can safely say u could have around 6 adults in your bedroom without any worries then it will be fine, I looked on the birth pool in a box website which says the mini one is equivalent to 8-10ppl. I'm going to continue research as i don't see midwife til 12th she's only at my surgery every 2weeks.

Quote from waterbirth.org website :p
Is there any danger of the pool falling through my floor?
In over 6,000 pool rentals, we have never had a pool fall through the floor. The weight of the pool is equivalent to 4 large adults sitting around a table. Water weighs 8.2 pounds per gallon, so once filled, the pool weights approximately 840 pounds.


----------



## mommasquirrel

mummysmurf: I'm an engineer and yes there could be a potential issue with the birthing pool in the bedroom. If your room is filled with heavy wood furniture and you add more weight, force on the floors you could have issues with the floor sagging later. But this all depends on when the home was build and what materials were used in its construction. If you're room is quire bare then the pool shouldn't be an issue as most homes built after 2000 in the USA requires specific weight capabilities in multiple floored homes. 
Personally, I would place the birthing pool in an area with good access and in an area where you can easily get out. Also keep in mind you may want lots of room on each side so the MW or medical personal can assist when the time comes, in case of breech or medical intervention.
I'd add more but DH is rushing me. Lots of my local momma buddies do homebirths but most of their homes are single story.


----------



## swampmaiden

Wow I feel like I could be writing some of these posts... from the heartburn, to the excitement of classes coming up, to disbelief of just 2 months to go before baby is here, to trying to learn how to sleep with all the pillows lol

my classes start next week, and Im pretty happy that hubby will get to attend the first half of them with me before he leaves for school again. At least i wont feel like an 'unsupported' mom by being there all by myself for the last half, since he will have been there for the first half

Also, today i finally got all the baby shower invites addressed and ready to be mailed tomorrow. And I finished my baby registry. I didnt put a few big ticket items on, cuz Im hoping that certain relatives will commit to buying them ;) 

The only thing I havent settled on yet is a Carseat model. What models have you ladies settled on?


----------



## MrsKChicago

We haven't settled on a carseat yet. We've been meaning to go try some out in the car for weeks now, and we haven't had a chance. We have a small car, so we need to find something that won't leave me sitting on the dashboard :D I think the frontrunner right now is the Peg Perego whatever it is, but we haven't seen how it fits yet. There are a couple others that DH researched, but this one is the easiest to get our hands on and test out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

On top of everything else, there's a slight change I have a UTI. The only symptom I have is that needing to pee right after peeing feeling, though, and I know that can be a pregnancy thing, too. I've only had a few UTIs ever, and I can only think of one time that I didn't fight it off on my own in a day or so, so I'm going to give it a day and see if I develop any other symptoms or if the one random maybe symptom goes away before I call the midwife. Hopefully it's just the kiddo sleeping on my bladder.


----------



## Loozle

We have a maxi cosi cabriofix with isofix base - although as I'm in the UK I'm sure that's not helpful to you lol. 
MrsK I hope it isn't a UTI, I've had the odd day here and there where I feel like I could constantly pee but I think it's just the baby using my bladder as a pillow :dohh: 
I have no idea about the birthing pool question, as my water birth was at the hospital in the birthing centre. I wouldn't have the space to do it at home unfortunately!

I'm 31 weeks today! 9 weeks left really doesn't sound like much, I need to get organised and sort out my hospital bag. I'm thinking I'll take a small holdall and my changing bag to the hospital plus a small bag to be left in the car for extra nappies, pads etc. When does everybody plan to have their bags ready by?


----------



## DrMum

Mrs k around this stage of pregnancy it's relatively common for the weight of the uterus to "kink" the neck of the bladder. Obviously the first thing to rule out is a UTI, but in the absence of fever or septic type symptoms it's less likely. If there is not infection, the kinked urethra can irritate the bladder neck making you feel like you need to go literally right after going. Speak to your OB, there are a few things they can do if it's unbearable including a ring pessary to hold the bladder up a bit and straighten out the urethra. It works like a charm for some women. Good luck!

Swamp- I also have a maxi cosi car seat and base and absolutely love it. They can be stripped down relatively easily for washing if baby decided to puke in it and doesn't necessarily require MENSA membership to reassemble as some do!! ( important issue when one is sleep deprived...!) nothing worse than a crusty car seat!

Thanks for the updates on mummy3 and amelya guys. I'm glad to hear they are both trooping along. 

I'm excited that in a couple of days I can say "next month"! I know technically this makes me not a marshmallow, but I'm hoping you won't evict me now :) I got my appt for pre op clinic, and have my next fetal echo on Monday. If all looks well on that I'm not sure if that will be the last one or if they will do one more or not. The same cardiologist will see the baby before we leave hospital anyway so I feel comfortable with that plan.

Anyway apparently I'm in essay writing mode this morning, so will stop before anyone expires of boredom! Have a great day everyone :D


----------



## Lil bean

mommasquirrel said:


> lil bean: I wouldn't worry too much on what the technician said. The estimate on the weight is just that, an estimate based on a formula. Just think, our bodies will make babies that it can birth naturally and no bigger. if by chance for some reason your little one is just a big chunky butt they can schedule a C-section if you're afraid of birthing naturally and tearing. We had an ultrasound at 25wks and baby was measuring a week ahead. We saw the little chipmunk cheeks and all. I then tested positive for GD so now I get to see a specialist and get one more ultrasound sometime between 32-38 weeks. Don't worry on your weight gain, just make sure you're staying active and like mentioned, look up the GD diet. Maybe switch in a few of those meals to cut out carbs. Carbs make us gain weight. Anyhow, remember to breath and that it's perfectly fine to have a big baby. I know my little chunkers is healthy and that's all that matters. :happydance:

Thanks Mommasquirrel! I feel better (calmer) after your reassurance...I am okay with a chubby lil baby as long as she is healthy. So lets see what the doctor says at my Jan 15th appointment and I dont mind seeing her again in an ultrasound either. So I will stay calm and not stress till then. I will update you guys as to what the doctor says.


----------



## missfrick

We bought a Chico infant seat, I believe it's the highest rated car seat of 2014 in North America.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not getting that weird have to pee feeling today, so I'm guessing it was just Teddy dancing on my bladder. That's a relief. It's so hard to deal with that kind of stuff on a holiday week... And annoying when I go in next week anyway - no special trips!

We were looking at a Maxi Cosi. I liked what I saw of it, but a lot of the reviews said that babies outgrew it really quickly :( 

DrMum, when are they delivering you? Since I'm due so early in March, there's a good chance I could go in late February, which seems a lot closer somehow... 

DH made bread the other day, and we had a whole loaf left that I was looking forward to getting into for lunch today. Grilled cheese, yum. Turns out the dogs helped themselves to it while we were out to dinner last night. So now I have no bread and a gassy dog... They're good just long enough for us to let our guard down, and then they get naughty. I swear they do it on purpose.


----------



## MrsKChicago

What's everyone doing for NYE? Anybody have the energy to party? ;) The insomnia should serve me well for once. We're just having appetizers at a friend's house with a few other friends, very low key, but at least I'll for sure be awake for it!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Met with the endocrinologist today and got a blood glucose machine and got lectured on how I should be eating. Of course we went out in the morning for a feast of breakfast before the appt and my blood sugar was super high. I figured it was my feast before the famine. lol
The food plan I was given is insane, I know I'm going to be hungry all the time in the beginning. Pray for me ladies that this next week I can be good with food. I start testing tomorrow. Really not looking forward to having to prick my finger 4 times a day. But, it's all worth it if I can protect baby from issues during birth.
As for NYE, we are sitting home and hoping there are fireworks in our neighborhood. I'll probably be up for it but who knows, my schedule for sleep is so erratic. :sleep: So I sleep when I can. 
I got my care package today and I love it all. =):hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you ladybrown. Can't wait for baby to arrive so I can take some pictures of him/her in the outfits.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I went bowling with the tutoring kids today (we take them out somewhere every year for a Christmas party). Ever bowl while 7 months pregnant? OMG. It was fun, though! My back is just a little sore, I think from all the getting up and down more than the actual bowling. And I bowled terribly because I wanted to make sure I didn't strain anything (ok, so I always bowl terribly...)

My friend who was hosting NYE is overwhelmed with cleaning (she's disabled due to an old foot injury, so can only do so much on her own, and her DH got called into work), so she bribed DH with a nice bottle of whiskey if we'll take over. The house is still pretty clean from Christmas, she's bringing most of the food and drinks, and it's just a very small group of close friends (plus one new boyfriend), so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Loozle

:hugs: mommasquirrel, I hope the eating plan doesn't leave you too hungry! 
MrsK, just the idea of bowling right now feels painful lol. I hope you aren't too sore today. 
We will not be partying for NYE, we will more than likely get a takeaway and oh may have a drink. I'll be happy if I stay awake till midnight to be honest! We have oh's work Christmas party on Saturday evening, which is a meal and drinks at a golf club. My SIL is having the boys overnight for us. I'm only half looking forward to it if I'm honest, oh changed jobs in September so I dont actually know anyone that he works with yet but it will be fun to get dressed up and meet them I guess!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Our car seat options were narrowed down to 2 because of the stroller we wanted (M&Ps Armadillo), it only has adapters for either the Chicco keyfit or Graco Click Connect. I let DH pick since he was letting me spend more money than he wanted to, so he picked the Graco. We have a Kia Rio (hatchback) and a Ford Freestyle, the Ford we weren't worried about getting stuff into, but we wanted to make sure everything would fit into the Kia too...so that drove a lot of our decision making. I loved the Armadillo to begin with anyway but when we started measuring the other contenders while folded it was the clear winner, everything else would take up the whole trunk. Plus I love that my 4 yo still fits in it nicely, so we are hoping to get a lot of use out of it. 

We bought a couple of cloth diapers yesterday. We are going to try it, though we have no intention of using them fulltime. We just ended up getting a couple of covers and 12 pre-folds. 

I had terrible dreams 2 nights in a row and then last night had some relief. For two nights I dreamt that I was pretty sure my baby had died and I spent the whole dream trying to get home to my doppler to try to find her heartbeat, it was horrible and upsetting. :cry: Last night, while the dream wasn't "good", it wasn't a really bad one either- I got in a fight with my mum in the middle of a kids Halloween party because she wouldn't let me take DS to get him a costume. :saywhat: I want rainbows and unicorns! Between these dreams, being uncomfortable and potty trips I'm not doing so hot in the sleep department. 

Mommasquirrel, I hope the diet isn't too bad. It's hard to stick to a diet if you want to, let alone if you don't! You have really good motivation though. :hugs: 

MrsK, good luck with your sudden party! I hope DH does most of the work since the bribe is not something you can share in at the mo!

Loozle I hope the party is fun and there is a least someone there you hit it off with. 

I think I said already, but I don't think we are doing anything tonight. My brothers (15 yo twin boys) have come over for the last 3 or 4 years to play video games all night with DH while my parents went out, they didn't have to- it wasn't babysitting- it was for fun. This year we haven't talked about it at all and I think they may have their own plans with friends. I doubt I would be able to stay up anyhow.


----------



## frenchie35

MrsK: You should get a medal for hosting both Christmas and New Year's - no matter how low-key!

We're just staying in and having some hors d'oeuvres and Champomy (champagne for children, it's just sweet bubbly cider). Since my parents are still here we'll all probably be in bed before midnight. I'll make some sort of roast with potatoes tomorrow for New Year's day.

I met my new OB today. She's young and a bit aggressive, which I love. She got on the phone right away to speed things along for me to get my fetal MRI to check on the brain structure that was a little large during the last scan. I've never had an MRI before, so I'm kinda excited. If the MRI shows that the same structure is above a certain size, they'll order an amniocentesis. Has anyone on here had an amnio yet?


----------



## twinkie2

We are going bowling for NYE MrsK! So funny that you just went, I was worried that the bump will throw me off balance or something :haha: guess I'll have to take it slow. We go bowling every year (I have no idea why, but a group of friends and us having been doing it for years!) DH has a year end party tonight so I told him he can go to it and I'll stay home and take a nap so that I can try to make it til midnight, so we'll go bowling whenever he gets done with his thing. Tomorrow we are doing our traditional seafood feast to celebrate the new year! Ladies, we are about to be in the year of our babies!!!


----------



## bucherwurm

2015 is going to be a crazy year. 
Don't we have someone from Australia or New Zealand on here? If so, happy new year to you!
I have stew in the slow cooker for tonight, and after supper we will go to my parents and probably stop by my nana's to visit. We don't do anything super exciting for New Years. Every holiday that has come up since finding out baby is on the way we have been wondering what it will be like on the holiday next year with baby here. Easter is the first holiday after baby comes, so it will be exciting.


----------



## HopefulInNL

Happy NYE to everyone! I can't believe it's already going to be 2015! Wow! We are hosting a party at our house tonight, about 15 friends...we are leaving for dinner and then everyone is coming back to ring in the new year! I bought some sparkling cider for the preggo ladies (two of my close friends are also pregnant...one is 34 weeks and the other is 18 weeks) and some regular Champaign for all the others :). I hope I can make it to midnight!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Happy New year everyone :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Loozle. I didn't get fantastic sleep, but I'm feeling ok. My back was feeling a lot better by bedtime. Hope you find someone to talk to at the party.

Foosh, those dreams sound awful. The pregnancy dreams are just so weird, and often disturbing. Good luck with the cloth diapers. We're planning to cloth diaper full time, unless maybe we're on vacation or something (I am not hauling dirty cloth diapers around the country). It's actually more common in our social circle than disposables, so thankfully we have a lot of support and potential babysitters are just fine with it. I'm looking forward to cutting out that one big expense.

DH will do most of the work for tonight, thankfully. He's pretty domestic, he's a better housekeeper than I am ;) I tell him pretty frequently that that's really why I married him :D I'd never have survived this pregnancy without his help (then again, I wouldn't be in this position in the first place!). I don't like whiskey anyway, so it's a good bribe to be excluded from.

Glad you like the new OB, Frenchie! I hope all looks good on the MRI.

Good luck bowling, Twinkie. Two games was my limit! I didn't bowl as well as I usually do (not that I'm usually amazing), because I was more concerned about not hurting myself, but it was still fun. I'm sure you'll have a good time.

I'm getting looks from DH for taking too long to drink my coffee, so I'm off to do a little cleaning. Happy New Year!


----------



## mommasquirrel

:dance: :happydance: :dance: Happy New Year :dance: :happydance: :dance:

I hope everyone has a fantastic evening. We're just going to stay in and enjoy the TV. 

Frenchie: My friend had an amnio and she said it didn't hurt but there was a lot of pressure. Other than that, she didn't have any complications from hers. Really hoping it's just that your little one is just super smart. 

Today is day one of my new diet and I have to say I miss carbs. I keep fantasizing about cakes, pies, truffles, everything I can't have. Also, it's so alien to me to have to do portion control right now. I guess the good thing is that I am now walking more. I have to walk 10-15 minutes after each big meal and about 5 minutes after snacks so it helps whatever carbs I consumed to get burned away. So we will see how it affects my weight. I started this at 260 pounds. I'd like to claim it's all baby but I know better. Fingers crossed I don't sleep walk to the fridge and eat everything by morning.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, MommaSquirrel! The adjustment period will suck, but I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## ladybrown33

Mommasquirrel I'm glad you love everything in the gift box I did as well. Also I am a diabetic without pregnancy the eating plan does take some adjustment but you will get used to it and just remember you can enjoy treats just not as often you will be fine.

I will be bringing the new year in the church with my family which should be nice although I'm exhausted I'll force it for them.

Happy New Year everyone!!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy 2015! Our babies are coming this year! Maybe even some next month!


----------



## chimama

Happy New Year ladies, free from stress and illnesses!


----------



## Loozle

Happy new year ladies! 2015 will be amazing, the year we all get to meet our beautiful babies! Here's to a healthy and happy year for all of us! 

Frenchie, I haven't had an amnio but I have had a CVS with ds2, which is similar to an amnio, if you have any questions, feel free to ask, I may be able to help a little x


----------



## bumpwishes

Happy New Year everyone!

The new year has already brought me my first experience of night time leg cramp.
Wow that was painful aha. Otherwise I had a lovely new year with family and friends. Hope you all had a lovely time too.

Here's to a wonderful 2015 xxx


----------



## bucherwurm

Happy new year to all. 
The cat was laying on my side this morning and then baby started going crazy. She just started back up again. 
I can't believe it's the new year already. Things are going so fast. More babies will be here before we know it!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Mommies who have had experience with GD, Is it completely normal to have all your readings be under 100 when you wake up and after meals? Also, Should I be concerned if I get numbers in the 80's? The doctor didn't go over this part. She just said if i go over 130 to retest in another hour.

I really need to find out my numbers for the GTT, I'll be sure to ask at the next appt.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think Teddy has shifted positions again, so he's mostly kicking the placenta. I'm feeling him just enough to keep me from really freaking out, but I'm getting a lot of these faint kicks in unusual places. Stupid anterior placenta... Hopefully this mean's he's finally not breech, but if not, I hope he gets into a kickier position soon.


----------



## twinkie2

Happy new year everyone!!! 

Mommasquirrel-I really don't know anything about gd, but if your # on your test is the same # they test on the actual gtt, then being in the 80's should be great. Mine was 83 and my dr said it was absolutely perfect, but again, I don't know much about this stuff, just assuming the blood sugar you test is exactly what the blood test after the gtt # is. Sorry, that's all the help I can be (if it even is any :shrug: )


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy new year all! 

Mommasquirrel, I really don't know but I googled! I found this chart thing:

https://www.webmd.com/diabetes/normal-blood-sugar-levels-chart-pregnant-women


----------



## IluvRedskins

mommasquirrel said:


> Mommies who have had experience with GD, Is it completely normal to have all your readings be under 100 when you wake up and after meals? Also, Should I be concerned if I get numbers in the 80's? The doctor didn't go over this part. She just said if i go over 130 to retest in another hour.
> 
> I really need to find out my numbers for the GTT, I'll be sure to ask at the next appt.

I'm not sure what your doctor wants but mine wants my sugar to be under 90 for a fast and under 130 after meals. I've been able to do okay for the most part. I had a few high days during Christmas but it is Christmas food and I told my doctor that I didn't plan to deprive myself. Of course I lost 4 lbs the first week and a half that I started which he wasn't thrilled about &#128512;


----------



## missfrick

Happy New Years ladies! Anyone have any resolutions? Usually mine is "get in shape" but that's done until at least April since I just wanna be healthy for the baby and be the best mama I can, forget about hitting the workouts yet! Sorry to those of you who seem to have contracted a stomach bug, fingers crossed it is short-lived!

Today I was emotional about family issues that occurred over 10 years ago, and some good conversation with my mom helped a lot. BUT, after talking for 1.5 hours on the phone, I was out of breath really bad. Is that normal, to get SO winded from just talking? I felt like I ran a marathon!


----------



## mummy3

Happy new year!!!!

I'm such a slacker keeping up:blush: A lot is exhaustion! I hope everyone is holding in there ok?

Lilfoosh :hugs:

Frenchie, I hope everything goes ok:hugs: I had an amnio this pregnancy, got to say it wasn't painful to me, a little pressure maybe, but nothing major at all, I hope yours goes as smoothly. Fetal MRI sounds pretty cool!

My infection is minging and just will not go!!! I have had 4 lots antibiotics now and still its not settling!! I have this giant lump on my lower/mid abdomen and the thyroid seems to have come back because I look like skeletor and my milk is proving hard to get supply up this time!!

Amelya though is doing AMAZING!!!! She's 10 days old and needing no breathing support at all now, she went from the oscillator vent to regular vent to CPAP to off them all in 8 days:wacko: I thought she was off the PIC line but it had just been moved, they'll take it out when she takes all her feed at least by NG. I got to hold her yesterday and today, she's soooooo tiny!!! Very, very feisty lol:cloud9: Her brain scans have all been clear this far, no brain bleeds and today she got moved down a level from the critical care ICU down to a feeder/grower part of the NICU:happydance: Her neonatologist is having our geneticist come down to visit her, WIth my EDS she needs a full workup, they're doing the heart echo and he was talking putting signs on her incubator, so nurses are aware of her high risk of bruising/bleeding/dislocation/fragile skin etc. As of right now though none of this is proving a hindrance to her though! I'll put some pics up:baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4780.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 25









IMAG4783.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 19









IMAG4764.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 20









IMAG4761_BURST002_COVER.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 20









IMAG4757 (1).jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mommasquirrel

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think the biggest hurdle I am facing now is consuming enough calories on this restricted diet. I decided to count up everything and I'm not getting near enough. I'll ask the endocrinologist what she wants me to do. I don't mind losing weight but I really don't want to hurt baby.

mummy3: So glad for the update. Glad that your little lady is thriving. DH said she is lovely and had a huge grin. He can't wait to meet our little one now.

So today I had a mini meltdown. I told DH to make sure he packed an overnight bag for himself and not to put in video games or electronics and he threw a fit. Saying it was unfair of me and that sent me into a spiral. I told him how I want him to put all his energy in supporting me while I am in labor and he can have his games and books after we got home. Then I started bawling. he couldn't figure out why I told him not to bring his games and said I was being inconsiderate, etc. Finally I told him the reasons why and that I just want him there for me and for that to happen he can't have distractions. After an hour of tears he finally stopped being stubborn. I mean the only reason I mentioned the overnight bag is so he can be prepared and well, I don't think playing video games while I am laboring will help me much. I know my DH and when he plays any video games or reads a book he forgets anyone else around him. Am I wrong for telling him to leave these items at home when we go to have the baby? I hope I am not being an emotional B&%$# but seriously, I just want all of his attention. I don't have anyone else to be my voice when I am in thr throes of pain.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think you have a good excuse to not be on much lately, Mummy! ;) Thanks for the update. I hope the infection clears up soon.

I think I might have gotten my first Braxton Hicks tonight. I had a random kind of tightening a little below my belly button for a few seconds. Weird!

I'm finally using the silly bellyphones that DH got me for Christmas to play Teddy some music. He seems to like it, he's dancing around, and it's past his bedtime.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, no way in hell would DH be allowed to play a video game while I was in labor! No way in hell! I don't care if we're in the hospital for days. Maybe a book for if I fell asleep, and only if I fell asleep, but that's IT. Does he think you're going on vacation???


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks Mummy! Do they know where your infection is? I can't believe how persistent it's being. I'm so glad Amelya is doing so well, she is very cute. Getting to hold her is a big milestone! :hugs: 

Momma, I wouldn't let DH bring anything in during labour but after I kind of wished I had. He was sitting around for hours with nothing to do but watch me. For active labour- definitely not, I need and deserve all of the attention. But leading up to it, especially because I was in labour for so long, I started telling him to go get himself something to eat & read, I even told him to take a nap in my bed (nurses did not like that but tough titties, it was my bed and I wanted at least one of us to be rested for when the baby arrived). 

After baby arrived there were hours when we had nothing to do, I could only sleep for so long. I had to send DH out again to get more magazines and the ipod and a few other things to keep us busy while DS was sleeping away the day. 

I don't think you are being unreasonable, I said the same thing the first time around. If we were going the vaginal birth route again though, I would let him bring something. If I was in labour and felt like I needed more attention I would let him know. Otherwise I would be happy to have him there for if I needed something but not up my butt every second (i.e. how are you doing, can I get you something, do you want to go for a walk, do you want something to eat, can I get the nurse, do you feel ok, do you think things are progressing, etc) because he didn't have anything else to do. But like you said, you know your DH and how he will behave if he has those distractions.


----------



## DentDoc16

Mummy3: Sorry about the infection, but good to hear how baby is doing well. Nice pictures! 
Mommasquirrel: I think I agree with how you reacted. I haven't really thought about it yet but I would probably be really annoyed if my husband wanted to play video games while I was going through labor. I think maybe books sound reasonable.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Great pics mummy3 hope the infection clears soon and then u can look forward to taking baby home.
I'm feeling a bit better today managed to eat some rice crispies and a nice hot choc, tired now though lol


----------



## mommasquirrel

Thank you for making feel a little sane in my reaction. DH has agreed that he will bring a paperback book in case there is "down" time, lol. 

Have you noticed that baby will kick when you try to sit in a normal position? I think it's time to break out my exercise ball. Right now I feel like I'm a gangsta sitting reclined in chairs and in the car. DH just laughs at me. Wish me luck on underwear shopping, lol. I'm heading to Lane Bryant to see if I can find some that are reasonably priced. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and that the ladies that aren't feeling will get better soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Is there some form of entertainment that's less engrossing for him? I can see how either of you might want to have something if there are any lulls, but it has to be something he's not going to get totally sucked into and not want to drop. I'll have my Kindle and I'm sure he'll have his tablet just for updating people, and maybe we'll bring a couple magazines, but I don't know how much use either of them will get.

T kicks most when I'm sitting back a little or reclining on pillows. Not as much when I'm lying down or sitting up straight. 

We're starting our birth classes on Sunday afternoon. I'm very excited! We're under orders to wear comfortable clothes, so my beloved yoga pants may actually leave the house for once. Too bad one pair is too short and the other pair is too long.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Happy New Year ladies!
Here's to an easy last 2 months for us! January is going to be overflowing with appointments for me. Next week alone I have a trip to Boston for my u/s and surgeon meeting, my OB appointment, my meeting with the pediatrician, and my meeting with my primary care since my OB wants to up my BP meds to 3x a day. Plus I have 2 more scans at least this month and my diabetes class (just found out I failed). Lots and lots of time in the car for me! I am a little concerned because I could feel kicks (anterior placenta) but the past 2 days they have been less. Used my doppler and her heart is beating but I'm worried about hydrops. It's the longest I've been without a scan in 3 months (3 weeks) and I don't have another until the 9th and my OB is closed. So I am just trying to stay calm.

Missfrick- sorry about your emotional upheaval. I can get winded after talking when I'm worked up. Maybe that was the case with you? My 2015 resolution is to work on my health- mental/physical/emotional/financial.

mummy3- your little angel is beautiful! and yay for a stubborn feisty healthy baby! I hope the infection clears up soon.

mommasquirrel - I would go ballistic on my DH if he packed games in his bag! and it is so something mine would do. Although he is such a nervous Nelly, I'm tempted to tell him to bring something just because I know he will drive me crazy lol. Good luck at LB with the undies. I wasn't thrilled with the prices when I was there last week so hopefully they have marked things down since. 

MrsK- glad the bellyphones are working great. I was considering picking some up myself with my amazon gc but then opted to go with just the regular earbuds because nursing bras are much more needed with that gc!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Is there someone you can call while your OB is out of town? I definitely have lower movement days (if you think about it, you have energetic and lazy days, too), days when I suspect he's kicking the placenta more and I can't feel it, days where he's rocked to sleep because I'm active, and so on, so it's totally normal, but I understand being extra cautious in your case. My midwife is ok with lighter movement and less movement, but not no movement.

The bellyphones really are very silly. There's no way I would have bought them myself, but it's kind of fun. If I listen to music at home, it's usually on my laptop balanced on my lap anyway, and I've mentioned to DH that it gets him going, so I think that's why he bought the bellyphones. It's nice to be able to use them when we have the TV on, I guess. I guess I'm supposed to be playing him Mozart or something, but I'm teaching him all about the 90s ;)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I called the nurse line and they said she is probably positioned behind the placenta. I only feel her kick in 2 spots so I calmed a bit. I felt her a bit after drinking some juice (bad for GD, good for peace of mind this one time) so I am off of the ledge for now lol. She was moving like crazy I think when I listened to her on the doppler, based on the changing sound level of the HB.

The babyphones are super cute. DH is a huge music junkie so I thought it would be something nice to get. He compiles lots of playlists for her of music he thinks is important that she likes. I have her listening to a lot of 80's and 90's pop to balance that out. She went crazy kicking over Led Zeppelin, to DH's chagrin (hates them)


----------



## bucherwurm

I had another midwife appointment today. Everything was fine, except a bit high on something that could mean a bladder infection (we have to pee on these sticks that have different colours on them, and the colours show certain things). She said to just keep an eye out for symptoms. I've had a bladder infection before, so I would know if it's happening. It's not fun.
We went to wal-mart after and got a couple of things for the baby room. A small ceiling fan and a closet organizer. Hopefully it will fit well, but it seems like a good idea. Better than just getting a rod. I also got myself a t-shirt, and a few baby clothes. Some were $4 each, and two others were on clearance for $3. I also got two packs of Christmas wrapping paper that was $7 each for $1.75 each.
I think we have the colours narrowed down for the room, which is good. 
I booked another 3D ultrasound for Tuesday. It will be nice to double check that baby is still a she, and to get a good face picture, hopefully. Baby is known for keeping her hands by her face, so I guess we will see how good the picture is. It will probably be our last ultrasound, so I'm excited to see baby for the last time.


----------



## mommasquirrel

bookwrmgal: When I went to meet someone about my gestational diabetes they showed me how to use a glucose monitor and gave me pamphlets on what I can/should eat in order to help control my blood sugar. I'm so used to eating what I wanted that it is hard for me but I'm slowly getting there. If you want, I can send you part of my food diary, so you can see what I am eating. I don't I put exact amounts just descriptions. Also, If you love olives, you can have a good handful everyday since there are no carbs in it and the oil is good for you and baby. Let me know. :hugs:

bucherworm: Hoping there is no infection, can you dose up on cranberry juice to help? 

We went to LB and found some underwear that fit, thank god. Also, happy I didn't have to pay $10 for each one. We got 5/30 dollars. :happydance:


----------



## bumpwishes

Oh mummy3 so glad to hear that she is doing so well! lovely pics, cant believe how something so tiny can be so perfectly formed. I hope your infection clears up asap!

bucherwurm- a 3d scan sounds lovely! I hope baby co-operates and you get some great pics. No doubt you will. I'd love one myself but i'm worried id see what gender baby is.


----------



## bucherwurm

The midwife didn't seem too worried about the possible infection, as right now it's just elevated (though I don't remember what "it" was). I fought a bladder infection with apple cider vinegar once, so I might look into it's safety if it was to turn into an infection.
The place I go to for the 3D scan the gender is optional. They have a normal 2D machine and the technology to make the pictures into 3D, so the tech could just stay away from the "goods", and focus on the face. You could turn away while they are searching to make sure you don't see anything you don't want to while the tech finds the right spots for you to see. It's funny you don't want to go in case you see what baby is, and I want to go to double check!
My midwife also brought up the Group B Strep test today. We are going to talk about it at my next appointment in 2 weeks, and I think we make the decision to test or not the appointment after that. Has anyone been told of this yet?


----------



## mommasquirrel

bucherworm: I think my doctor is doing the swab for strep B at my 32/33 week appointment. Although to be quite honest i'd want t wait for the next appointment. I don't like pelvic exams at all. The only thing I am not looking forward to is getting checked under the hood at every appointment starting at week 34. :blush:


----------



## bumpwishes

bucherwurm said:


> The place I go to for the 3D scan the gender is optional. They have a normal 2D machine and the technology to make the pictures into 3D, so the tech could just stay away from the "goods", and focus on the face. You could turn away while they are searching to make sure you don't see anything you don't want to while the tech finds the right spots for you to see. It's funny you don't want to go in case you see what baby is, and I want to go to double check!

Haha that's a good point!! No doubt your little one will still be a she :). A family friend due a similar time to me had a voucher for a 3d scan. She explicitly said she didn't want to know the gender but they told her anyway!! She is ever so upset! I'm afraid that might happen to me and I'd be so annoyed at myself for letting it. If I just stay clear and force myself to wait till the birth to find out, it will be worth it. I definitely want a 3d scan next time though!!! :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

bumpwishes, I'm in the same boat about getting the 3D ultrasound. I really don't want to know if baby is a he/she until birth. I rather not take a chance and I figure I'll do it for the next one if I can. 

Well I weighed myself and I'm already down a little over 4 pounds since my doctor appointment. Even though I should be thrilled I am a little worried it might be an issue later on. I'm going to ask my doctor on Tuesday if this is normal since going on a GD friendly diet. Maybe if its all good I can lose everything I've gained since getting pregnant, lol. I could then brag to people how being pregnant, I lost weight. =D


----------



## HopefulInNL

mommasquirrel said:


> bookwrmgal: When I went to meet someone about my gestational diabetes they showed me how to use a glucose monitor and gave me pamphlets on what I can/should eat in order to help control my blood sugar. I'm so used to eating what I wanted that it is hard for me but I'm slowly getting there. If you want, I can send you part of my food diary, so you can see what I am eating. I don't I put exact amounts just descriptions. Also, If you love olives, you can have a good handful everyday since there are no carbs in it and the oil is good for you and baby. Let me know.

Mommasquirrel...I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes yesterday. I would love to see part of your food diary for some ideas. I don't meet with someone until next week. I'm a little nervous about the whole thing. I LOVE my carbs :nope:.


----------



## HopefulInNL

mommasquirrel...my SIL lost 15 lbs when she switched to the GD diet! I think it is normal to lose a bit when you switch.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd be surprised if a GD diet didn't lead to at least a little weight loss. It's a drastic change for most people!

I had another creepy dream, where I hadn't felt the baby kick all day, and nobody near me thought it was a big deal, and I couldn't get to the hospital. My mom is picking me up any minute to go shopping, but I don't want to go til Teddy at least starts his morning dance party. I know he'll sleep through a shopping trip and it'll worry me. I've gotten a few light pokes, need more... I think we may have hit the running out of room phase, because he's still active but not quite as active, so I'm going to ask the midwife about it on Tuesday.


----------



## mommasquirrel

My Food diary: a compilation of random edible foods that will not raise my blood sugar to extremes that cause me to leap and jump for joy. Goodbye cakes, pies and my friend, cookies.
Day 1
Breakfast: 1 egg fried over easy with 2 oz of baked chicken without skin and a heaping spoonful of plain hummus. -At first glance It seems like such a small amount of food, I could add another egg but I don't want all the cholesterol. I drink copious amounts of water and my stomach is now sloshing around. I go for a brief 10 walk around my kitchen/living room. I think it was twenty full loops then my 1 hour timer went off. Tested my blood sugar and all is well. 
Snack: 1 large celery stalk smothered with smooth peanut butter, a cheese stick and a handful of olives. Followed by more water. Thank goodness for olives, my zero carb friend. I'm feeling pretty good now from the sugar in the peanut butter.
Mid-snack: tea with splenda and 2 oz of milk.
Lunch: a small piece of toast covered in mustard, a slice of ham and cheese. 3 large strawberries in 1/4 cup of cottage cheese, 1/2 cup cucumber chips with hummus. Again, when I look at my plate it seems like such a small amount of food but 3/4 of the way eating it I feel fuller than usual. Must be all the protein. Followed by more water. Drag DH for a walk around the neighborhood for 25 minutes. Test my blood sugar and Hooray I did not go over. I am now a sweat covered whale...why do I sweat so easily???
Snack: 1/2 piece of raisin bread toast with butter, half of an avocado, 2 oz of chicken and more cheese. I might just be turning into a large mouse; a pregnant grouchy mouse. I continue my regimen of water. Why am I going pee every 15-20 minutes??? I walk to the mailbox and back. So tired, I want to sleep for an eternity.
Mid-snack: tea with splenda and 2 oz of milk.
Dinner: small fist size fillet of Salmon baked in olive oil, lemons and seasoning. salad: 1 cup of lettuce chopped, 1/4 tomato, celery, 1 small bell pepper all mixed up with 1 tbsp of ranch. 1/2 large Sauteed Zucchini. I am soo full, will it last for at least an hour?? Convince DH to go on yet another walk. 10 more minutes of gasping for air as we casually stride down the street and back. I hope this gets better or people may think I am actually in labor every time i go outside. Test my blood sugar and numbers are great.
Snack: 1/2 piece of raisin bread toast with a small smear of peanut butter and some tea and splenda.
Feeling pretty good now other than dealing with small hunger pangs here and there. Hoping it will dissipate as the diet proceeds..It's just 3 months...12 weeks...I can do it!!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hope you don't mind the comments portion. I'm on day 4 now and the hunger pangs are mostly gone. I think I was so used to eating carbs non stop that my stomach was just accustomed to it. Now with tons of protein I stay full a little bit longer and I'm eating a lot healthier. I've been googling info on fruits and vegetables online. Most of my big meals are under 35 carbs. The breakfast meal should be low in carbs. I was told under 10 if possible. Although, I really do think I am turning into a mouse. I eat lots of cheese and thankfully haven't had to give up milk. I used to finish a box of cereal in a day..I miss captain crunch but it's okay. I keep telling myself it's for the baby. I can do anything if it's for my chunky monkey to make sure they are okay when their bday arrives.


----------



## DrMum

Happy new year everyone!

Man, I have a lot to catch up on!

I just zipped through to find mummy3's update and those pictures are just gorgeous! So glad to her she is doing so well mummy!

We have had a kind of stressful new year thus far. DHs family are still here, his mom ended up being admitted to hospital New Year's Eve with chest pain and her insurance wouldn't fly her home as she as classed as unstable. So it's been long hours in emergency etc for us all. They've now agreed to fly her back to the UK on Friday.

This week is a crazy one with fetal echo on Monday and OB on Wednesday and then flights on Friday now, and a full weeks hours to put in at work in the remaining days...

7 weeks to go until baby is here and I cannot wait now. I just need to be done and have some normal life!

I have to dash and move my SUV for the snow plough.... Catch up soon girls, happy new year again :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Mommasquirrel- thanks so much for posting part of your food diary! That's a big help and it looks like my changes I've made are on track with what you are doing.
DH is type 2 diabetic so I was aware of what needed to be done but we've been lazy since my food aversions were so bad and all I could tolerate were carbs. It's hard getting into this new habit for myself, especially the small meals of increased frequency. Good job! Have you decided on any GD snacks to pack in your go bag?

I don't go to diabetic living until 1/16 for the class and learning how to use the monitor. They do all of my follow up and checks (my OB group doesn't). It seems super late in the game to do any meaningful changes medically speaking but I am at least incorporating changes into my diet now. I have found I feel much better with snacks like pb on toast, an apple with pb, hummus, and some almonds and cheese than I have been feeling lately so I'm encouraged.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I think the biggest worry is having high blood sugar in the weeks before delivery because the baby is getting all that sugar and when baby is born he/she may end up with low blood sugar immediately after the cord is cut and can go into shock. So if we can control the amount of sugar in our system then baby will not have such a hard time adjusting after birth. I think that is why they test us at 28 weeks because it's a toss up to catch it earlier unless you have had issues with insulin resistance. I got tested at 14 weeks and passed. 
I bring apples and individual packs of PB and cut up celery if I know I'll be out for a bit. For my hospital bag I'm going to bring some mixed nuts, a couple bags of beef jerky and fruit to help along with a few cookies. I figure I'll be moving around a lot and I'll need the extra energy.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oops hit post too soon

Hopeful - Sorry you got the GD diagnosis too and I completely understand the 
carb love :flower:

MrsK- that is a creepy dream! hope your shopping trip went great

bucher- I don't know about when I will be getting the strep test. I just met my new OB on the 22nd (switched to a higher high risk group) and had my cervix checked. I wasn't expecting it on the first meeting! He comes in, says I have to check your cervix, and I said "well normally I prefer it if you buy me a drink first but ok considering your my Dr and I'm pregnant".

Does anyone else have periodic sharp feeling by their belly button? Like being poked with a needle from the inside out? I've had it the past 2 days a few times. 

After some anxiety and a total stalemate about whether or not I am going to have a shower (or 2) both my mother and my MIL emailed me yesterday about showers they are planning separately. My MIL of course has drama with hers, which is typical. I'm just so relieved because we have been holding off on getting anything and I've been in a tizzy of fear that I will give birth with nothing for her because my MIL waited until the last minute for a shower and I didn't have time to go shopping. She is still leaving it late but my Mother is throwing a shower for me on 1/31. Now fingers crossed it doesn't snow because I have to drive 90min for it!


----------



## bumpwishes

mommasquirrel said:


> bumpwishes, I'm in the same boat about getting the 3D ultrasound. I really don't want to know if baby is a he/she until birth. I rather not take a chance and I figure I'll do it for the next one if I can

Ohh it's nice to see you're feeling the same way. It will definitely be worth not having and ensuring it remains a surprise. We've come this far! 

Glad your new food plan is going well. I definitely would struggle but sounds like you're doing a great job. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Bookwrm. The shopping trip was kind of a waste of time, but that's to be expected - my mother is difficult... I'm glad at least my SIL was along this time so she couldn't be quite as difficult as usual. The baby got a little bit of a late start (probably because I got up early), but he did have his usual dance party eventually, so that helped with the dream heebie jeebies. I'll be glad to be done with pregnancy dreams, they're all either terrifying or dirty! Ok, so the dirty ones maybe aren't so bad....

I'm glad you're getting a shower! It is scary not having anything, isn't it?


----------



## bucherwurm

Good luck getting the GD diets sorted out, ladies. 

Good news on our front is that the baby room is ready to be painted! I bought primer today so we can start that, but I'm waiting for Tuesday before we buy the colour paint! :winkwink: So excited to finally be able to do something more to get ready for baby.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Exciting! What color are you thinking?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I'm actually making a little colostrum. Holy crap, I'm really having a baby, aren't I?


----------



## missfrick

MrsK it's crazy huh? I was lactating for about 4 years due to meds I was on (just a little milkiness) but when I got preg it stopped. Around 24ish weeks I squeezed to check, and collostrum! Clear fluid - still there now - whose idea was it to trust us with babies lol!

Actually, along these lines, my mom told me tonight that I should start "prepping my nipples" for breastfeeding. Does anyone know what this means? My nipples are usually flat/inverted, but since pregnancy they protrude, so I don't need to worry about that part... but what am I supposed to be doing to them now?


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: I've had this problem for a while but it stopped for about a month and now it's coming back. My nipples are so sore. I figure I'll start expressing them in a hot shower like I did before to help with pressure.

Missfrick: I think your mom is referring to roughening your nipples up before birth but don't do it. It's what women would do back in the day to help get their nipples prepped before baby's arrival so breastfeeding wouldn't hurt so much. But seriously, I've heard horror stories of people getting mastitis, an infection with inflammation in their breasts from trying to toughen up nipples with luffa pads, etc. All I do is when I shower I take a wash cloth and gently rub my nipples so they can release some of that precious liquid and prevent any issues with being extremely sore. So far it's also helped with the nipples being sore from touching my bras and shirts. There is no need to rub yourself raw, baby latching and time breastfeeding will eventually toughen up your ladies.

Frenchie: Do you have any tips?

Any current mamas that BF have tips?

I woke up famished but at least I slept for 4 whole hours. So I have something super embarrassing to share. On days when I feel a lot of pressure from baby and on days when i am straining a little from a number two, I've felt a bit weird in my lady parts. So last night I decided to just feel down there and it felt like a nose poking out. Freaked me out. I called for DH to check me and yes, something very small was poking out. We grabbed a mirror and then I went online like a maniac searching for anything. I think I have some type of pelvic prolapse. I'm going to ask the doctor on Tuesday since it's not emergent. Nothing is "hanging out" it just goes away as soon as I lay down or stand up, thank god. I mean, I had the alien movie playing through my head where the alien opened it's mouth and a smaller mouth came out. I told my DH I felt like that and he laughed. So glad for the internet, I feel more at ease knowing it's something that can happen in pregnancy and there is nothing to be scared of. So with that, ladies do your KEGELS!! you don't want things poking out where they shouldn't. Hoping, praying and keeping fingers crossed mine will resolve after the birth.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

The only thing that came to mind was what I have n that's a haemerroid but it cnt be that because it would be itchy etc so no idea.


----------



## DrMum

Momma squirrel if it's something that seems to bulge down from your front vaginal wall it's likely to be a cystocele which is a type of bladder prolapse. Be very careful though that it's not anything from higher up like umblical cord et! I'm sure it's not though as you sound very sensible and I'm sure you would have clocked onto that.

Cystoceles in pregnancy are super common, the biggest issue is bladder continence. Ring pessaries help a lot and are safe in pregnancy. Ask you OB to take a look and assess it properly for you and see what she thinks will be the best strategy for you.

As far as any "nipple prep" there's nothing you need to do! There are all kinds of old wives tales about scrubbing your nipples etc to toughen them up but honestly just feed your baby and nature will do it all for you. 

There are a couple of great resources I found super helpful before nursing my first- the first is a DVD called "from bump to breastfeeding" which is free in the UK or on youtube I think. It shows you exactly how to get a baby to get your nipple right at the back of their mouth on the soft palate. The second is a bit more hippyish but I found it helpful. It's a gold coloured book called breastfeeding:the food of love.

I read read read before nursing and it definitely helped me power on through some tough times and I can honestly say nursing is one of my very best favourite bits of motherhood! I can't wait to be there again. If any of you ever need any support please please call on me- I've sort of mentored and supported a few friends though nursing and am so happy to help :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yikes, Momma! I hope your OB can tell you more at your appointment, that would freak me out a bit too.

I need to get a good breastfeeding book. I have one, and it seems like it has a lot of useful information, but it's very self-righteous, every woman could breastfeed if she just cared enough and tried harder, blah blah blah... It annoys me now, and I bet it'll send me over the edge if I'm struggling to feed him... Maybe I'll just take a Sharpie to it ;) If anyone can recommend a good book that's a little more accepting of moms who aren't absolutely perfect in any way, let me know.

First birth class tonight! I'm excited!


----------



## missfrick

I think "The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding" put out by LLL is the recommended one; I have it but haven't cracked it open yet.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have some lanolin cream that I put in my hospital bag as that helps soothe cracked or dry nipples, but I don't know about prepping them. We got a book called "Breastfeeding Made Simple" by a friend of the family who is a doula. I had already established at that point but I read it for some tips. I thought it was pretty laid back, but I didn't read it cover to cover. They at least admit there are circumstances in which BFing doesn't work but it is definitely "breast is best", I think most (if not all) will be though. It did make me feel more confident in my decision to ignore the nurses and not wake up DR every 3 hours on the nose, but rather to let him set his schedule and just make sure he was waking up to feed at regular intervals- which for him was closer to 4.25 hours on day 1 & 2, but closer to 3 after that.

Momma, did you ever feel your cervix before? When it is closed and firm people describe it as feeling like a nose. Otherwise it's good that your appointment is just Tuesday!


----------



## frenchie35

I'm sorry, Momma, I don't really have any tips for toughening up nipples for BF. I wish I would have tried something (even though many women say there's nothing you can do) before DD arrived. I had some seriously cracked/bleeding/excruciating nipples after the first 2-3 times BFing, but no one at the hospital could tell me why. One nurse said it was because I'm very fair-skinned. Most books tell you that if you're hurting that much, then you're doing it wrong. But after 5-6 weeks of exclusively pumping (and therefore healing) I popped DD back on the same way as I had before and there was no pain. I might do a little bit of rubbing with a washcloth, but I'm really hoping that my nipples are already a bit toughened up from my previous breastfeeding.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm not too worried about whatever it is that pokes out while I am straining. Hopefully doctor will be able to answer the, What is it question I have.

MrsK: How was the class? We are going to a new parents class on Thursday evening. They even have a separate daddy class. I'm excited. 

I figure massaging my nipples every time I shower will help a bit and that I won't crack during the first few days but I suppose everyone is different. I am definitely going to put lanolin cream in my hospital bag just in case. I'm going to find out if it's safe to use bag balm while breast feeding, if so I am buying a large tin to carry with me. I've seen it work wonders on the farm animals.

Good memory of the day: feeling little one dance around while Queen: Bohemian Rhapsody played in the car. Love this kid to bits already.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Class was great! We got to know each other and went over stages of labor, then watched a birth video that focused a lot on comfort techniques, as opposed to just being footage of the baby coming out. It was a lot of repeat information for me because I've been reading up, but DH found it really interesting, and I think as we get into more hands on stuff it'll be very helpful. 

So I was changing in view of DH today, and I'm standing there in underwear and bra, and he looks up and says "Oh my god, you're pregnant!" I had to laugh. He said I've crossed the line from looking pregnant to looking really PREGNANT. I may not let him live this one down for awhile ;)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hmm.. I haven't had any leaking and didn't know anything about toughening up my nipples. I'm a bit nervous about having BF issues with my already ginormous boobs. Unless this baby can unhinge her jaws, I don't know how she'll fit the whole areola in her mouth to latch properly!

MommaS- yikes about the poking out below! I hope it's nothing serious. Isn't it great when the baby recognizes good music? Lil Miss here also seems to enjoy Queen in the car.

MrsK- I lol'ed about your hubby's comment. Mine hasn't said much but I could tell he was taken aback the other day when he saw my stomach. I'm glad the class was good. I haven't decided yet if we're going to do one. 

MIL is causing some drama involving my shower and some family issues. She and DH's aunt have decided we should have a Jack & Jill shower based on the lack of people to invite (my friends and family are being invited to my Mother's shower due to distance). It's so annoying because she loves to stir stuff for the attention and I really just don't want to deal with it. It's exhausting. 
Got my pre-registration papers already filled out for the hospital. Next I need to schedule the hospital visit. It's a busy week for me with work, the OB visit (45min away) Weds, pediatrician visit Thurs (45min away), and my Boston ultrasound (about 3hrs with traffic). Fingers crossed that the weather cooperates!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so glad I've been kicked out of any shower planning beyond being occasionally consulted for food questions. Anything my mother is involved in, I don't want to have anything to do with ;)

I hope the weather doesn't get too bad for you! We were going to go to the movies tonight, but we decided to go tomorrow instead because there's supposed to be a big windy snow coming. I wish winter would average out over a few months instead of just showing up with a vengeance in January.

I'll have to try playing the little dude some Queen, see what he thinks.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

That would be funny if he likes it too!

I have been pretty much adamant about not wanting to be involved in shower planning. My Mother, who due to a very strained relationship my whole life, blew me away with the fact she actually was planning one. All I provided was the names and addresses of local friends I would like to see invited and the best dates for me since I work every other Saturday and live 90min away. I know the date and time and location. Super easy.
My MIL keeps pulling me in because of drama. She basically told one of my best friends to stop helping for no apparent reason and kept trying to have me intervene. I make DH deal with her instead since I don't think it's my place to be involved here and I just lack the time and inclination to deal with it. She doesn't get how serious Amelia's condition is or just how crucial it is for me to manage my stress.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's the last thing you need. I'm glad your DH is helping to handle it.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Bookwrmgrl, the shower stuff sounds like a hassle! I'm glad at least 1 of them has been easy on you and that DH is helping out with his family.

MrsK, sounds like the class will help DH more than you but that is kinda helpful for you too! At the very least you are meeting people in your area at the same stage as you, right? Maybe you'll make friends and get play dates out of it. 

Let us know how it goes today Momma! 

I was thinking about the position baby is in the other day and the closest description I can find for it is Frank Breech...except she isn't breech, she is head down. During a number of scans we saw that she had her feet up near her head (not all the time, but most of the time), now I was reading that could cause hip dysplasia. I'm not sure if that is if they are born Frank Breech vaginally or if it is just from sitting in the womb like that for so long. I guess it is another question to go on the questions list for Thursday.

Has anyone started thinking about contraceptive for after the birth? Is this anyone elses (expected) last baby? DH brought up having my tubes tied last night, since I'm having a c-section he wanted to talk about the possibility of it. I don't think it is worthwhile for us though since I would still have to take the BCP for my endo...


----------



## frenchie35

Even though this will be our last child, I don't think I'll get my tubes tied. It's really rare in France for doctors to go ahead with it: you usually need a medical reason for it.

I had a hormonal IUD put in about 2 months after DD was born and loved it. I didn't have any periods (score!), and the only side effect was that I felt a bit nauseous the day after it was put in, but fine after that. I'll probably do the same this time around, especially since it's fully reimbursed by our healthcare.

This may be something strange to bring up now, but it surprised me after I had DD: I had bleeding (like a medium/heavy period) for 6 weeks after delivery. I was definitely expecting some, but not that much. I had to stay well stocked with maxi pads (no tampons after delivery) for a while, so if that helps some of you first-timers prepare and avoid any shortages in your stocks, I thought I'd mention it!


----------



## twinkie2

Frenchie-I've read that you'll have a period type bleed after baby is born that lasts anywhere from 2-6 weeks. Was yours medium heavy that whole time, or was it lighter at the end? I should probably start stocking up on pads though, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## NellyLou

Oh my, I have missed so much since I've been on vacation for the last two weeks! There's no way I can catch up. How is everyone feeling?

I have only read this last page, so can't comment on too much.

The bleeding after delivery is very heavy at first... very very heavy. It stayed heavy for a few days then was more period like. Near the end I just had to wear a pantyliner. Whatever you do, don't buy always brand pads for after delivery. The chemicals in them react when you have stitches :S

I have heard from numerous people that toughening your nipples doesn't do anything to help with the pain of breastfeeding. I didn't try it myself though so can't vouch.

As for me, I have felt like crap the last few days. Horrible sore throat and cough, and congestion. it's great. :|


----------



## NellyLou

Oh yeah, and Happy 2015 to you all!


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks Nelly-I usually buy always so I'll get something else for my stock pile! Sorry you aren't feeling well and I hope whatever it is passes very quickly for you. 

Also, I read that you aren't supposed to overstimulate your nipples as it can cause contractions and early labor. Not sure if that's true or not, but I've stumbled across it several times so I'd guess "toughening" your nipples is a no-no anymore.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

NellyLou said:


> Oh my, I have missed so much since I've been on vacation for the last two weeks! There's no way I can catch up. How is everyone feeling?
> 
> I have only read this last page, so can't comment on too much.
> 
> The bleeding after delivery is very heavy at first... very very heavy. It stayed heavy for a few days then was more period like. Near the end I just had to wear a pantyliner. Whatever you do, don't buy always brand pads for after delivery. The chemicals in them react when you have stitches :S
> 
> I have heard from numerous people that toughening your nipples doesn't do anything to help with the pain of breastfeeding. I didn't try it myself though so can't vouch.
> 
> As for me, I have felt like crap the last few days. Horrible sore throat and cough, and congestion. it's great. :|

Iv had a cough and congestion for last 3 week so good luck with that :p


----------



## MrsKChicago

Foosh, I think the classes will be more helpful for me once we get into pain coping techniques. There are some things you just can't learn as well from a book as by doing them. And it'll be good to get DH and I on the same page. Even if they end up being more useful for him, he's learning important things that will help me (like how important it is that the birth room be comfortable and make me feel safe).

I haven't thought much about contraceptives yet. We started TTC right when our insurance kicked in, so I have no idea what my plan covers. It would be nice to do something I don't have to worry about, but I've always done fine on the pill, so I'll probably start out that way while I decide what to do. It's not like we'll be getting intimate in the recovery period anyway. I'll most likely just stay on the pill, though, since we want two, and the earliest I'd think about TTC again is around when this guy is a year old.

I'm really not looking forward to the postpartum bleeding! I guess that's the tradeoff for nine plus months of no periods. I'll stay away from Always, yikes! Does anyone have any good recommendations? I don't use pads at all, I have no idea which ones are good.

I think nipple stimulation will only bring on labor if you're already ready to go. I'm not planning to toughen my nipples up before the birth, but I don't think it can bring on contractions early. I've heard that it's the only at home induction thing that actually has some truth to it, though - something to keep in mind if any of us are 41 weeks and losing our minds. It's supposed to help during labor, too, though it could get a bit awkward...

Hope you're feeling better soon, Nelly! 

I have the midwives and a pediatrician interview today. I really ought to make a better list of questions for the peds, I only have a couple written down.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm not planning any contraception after birth since I'm currently single :p but wen I do it will be same as usual the pill :D


----------



## missfrick

Foosh: I have endo and after my last child (this is my first, but the plan is already in place) I am having everything removed except my ovaries (so I don't start early menopause) and that way no periods and no more endo worry (or at least significantly reduced). I suppose it depends on your doctor, where you live, health care, etc.

AFM I will be getting the copper IUD placed at my 6 week appt after birth. I cannot be on hormonal birth control of any kind (no NuvaRing, Implanon, pill, etc) because they cause blinding migraines for me, which put me at risk of a stroke. (Actually, going off BCP when I found this out is how we got in this situation in the first place, lol). I am also allergic to the Misoprostol (Cytotec) which causes you to dilate, which is why I didn't have an IUD put in before, but my doc said after birth it's better and he can do it then.

Welcome back Nelly I hope you enjoyed your holidays!

I had a bad day today, including yelling at a woman smoking in Walmart (you can't do that!) and accidentally kissing my mom goodbye on the lips, which then made me burst into tears because I was embarrassed.... sigh I want my hormones to level out already! Also, if one more person tells me how big I'm getting, I will scream. I have gained just under 35 lbs, I have been craving fruit, there's not more I can do! Also, belly button is flat, and there appear to be the beginnings of "crop circle" stretch marks around it... if I can avoid tiger stripes I'll be happy, though at the rate that this tumtum is growing I doubt it. I'm almost ALL belly, even was able to put on my prepreg jeans yesterday (couldn't do them up, but they got over the thighs and butt).


----------



## bumpwishes

Hope everyone with colds etc feel better soon.

Thanks for the heads up about the bleeding and pads. Any brand suggestions to use instead? I've read and been told about the bleeding, but I doubt I'll ever be prepared for up to 6 weeks of bleeding in one go. Will definitely stock up.

I was thinking about BC recently too. I hate putting hormones into my body though which is why I never stuck to the pill, but I'll have to find something suitable. I'll do more research.

I don't blame you for yelling at her missfrick! I would just stand and cough rather than confront- bit of a whimp aha. I wish I was craving fruit. I'm trying to eat as much fruit and veg as possible but I think my current craving is chocolate!! Whoops :)


----------



## HopefulInNL

I probably will not go back on the pill. Ideally, I would like to start trying for baby #2 once this one is around one year old...and since it took over three years of actively trying to conceive before we got pregnant with this baby, I don't want anything to stand in our way. I know the doctor says the pill has nothing to do with it, but I was on it for so long and then it took forever to get pregnant...I'm convinced it played a part. I think we are just going to see how it goes...maybe get some condoms. We haven't talked too much about it, but I think we can practice "safe sex" for a year ;)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

6weeks bleeding sounds very crazy to me, I don't remember it being longer than a week wen dd was born, actually I would have gone crazy if it was any where near as long as I remember it like yesterday and because I had to have stitches it hurt for a while every time I had a shower or went toilet so it definitely wasn't longer than a week and half at most.


----------



## DrMum

Welcome back nelly! I was just thinking I hadn't seen you around for a while!

So I had my repeat echo yesterday and baby still has a normal heart so it's looking very reassuring which feels surreal and suddenly I feel like I might actually have a baby to bring home in a few weeks which is the first time I've actually thought that. They did however point out that the not so wee monkey is on the 96th centile and asked me to do a repeat GTT today, which I did and it's normal! I guess I just make big babies. Kind of glad the c section is already a given though!! 

Hope everyone start feeling better soon! It's miserable being sick whilst preggie!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Now that I have a chance to to get online..it's been a long day. Made it to the doctors and he checked me out. All is going well. I gained only a pound since my last visit. The thing i am feeling that poked out was my cervix. baby has dropped down earlier than expected. When the doctor examined me he could feel baby's head moving. So weird. Since baby is so low it pushed more against my cervix and the unfortunate side affect is having it reach down near my "entrance." He really wants baby to wait until the end of February but we will see.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sorry to hear about the hormonal day, Missfrick. People who smoke in Walmart deserve to get yelled at! 

I had a good appointment. The midwife wants me to try the probiotics, but only one pill instead of two, but said if they disagree with me again to give up. Sounds fair to me, but I'll make sure to try them when I have a few days to not feel so hot just in case. Next Tuesday we have an ultrasound to follow up on the short femurs, and the Tuesday after that we see the midwives to discuss the ultrasound. I think I'll be getting the TDAP at that one, too. And I got the paperwork on the strep test - I sure hope I get to swab myself, I didn't realize there was butt action going on there :shy: Baby is head down, so that's good news! I think he's still a little transverse, based on where she was feeling and where I feel kicks.

DH heard somewhere, maybe at our class, that some people use TENS machines in labor, and he's really excited because they use them at his job and he can bring one home and use it for all my backaches and then when I'm in labor. Anyone here ever use one? I'm going to have to make up a backache for him, he's so excited about it ;)

We interviewed a pediatrician today, too. I'm leaving it to DH to research if he wants to look further, but I think we'd be happy with them.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome back Nelly, I hope you went somewhere warm and that's why you are sick now... otherwise that is really sucky!

DrMum that's fantastic! Yay for rainbow babies :hugs:

MissFrick, that is an option we considered (I'm in Toronto, so no worries on health coverage). I don't think I can commit to a hysterectomy immediately following the birth though. It would be doubly devastating to have something happen to the baby and then also not have a uterus anymore. It's something I would consider closer to 40 I think, but I've only just turned 30. I will bring it up with my OB/GYN though, thanks!

Good news on your appointments Momma & MrsK. I've heard of TENS but not used one =)


----------



## DrMum

I used a tens machine in labour with DS1. It was ok-ish I think. More of a distraction than a pain reliever though if I'm honest.....! Oh and get your OH to learn how to work the damn thing before hand as I nearly killed mine when he couldn't work it and I was feeling a little unreasonable whilst contracting like a beast! 
I do remember the midwife asking "if I was feeling comfortable with my tens" and I rather unreasonably replied "it doesn't [email protected] WORK!" And honestly I'm soooo not like that at all! I sent her a card afterwards with a gift voucher to apologise...!
So, maybe a mixed review at best from my end!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! I'm sure the midwife has heard worse! He knows how to use it already... on dogs... And occasionally on coworkers. We'll make sure to do some human practice before labor starts!


----------



## bucherwurm

Good to see lots of posts today.
We went to our 3D ultrasound today. Baby is still a girl, so yay!
I stopped by carters after while husband went to return something at wal-mart and I got about $60+ worth of clothes for $20. I was pretty happy. The drive home wasn't the best, as a storm is coming, but I'm glad we went.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I've used a tens machine for backaches and it worked well. My ex-husband got the machine in the divorce and I've been thinking about seeing how much they cost because the thing was super useful. Never thought about it for labor though.

Hope everyone that is under the weather is feeling better. 

Glad for all of the good appointments too :) My OB visit is tomorrow. We're getting a major cold snap tomorrow and thursday so appointments are the only reason why I am getting out of the house lol

Went to work wearing a cardigan over a dress with leggings underneath. Have to dress in layers at the library because you never know what you are going to deal with heat-wise. 4 co-workers remarked that I've really popped out over the weekend! 

Haven't thought too much about bc yet. Not sure about going back on the pill or trying a IUD. I am going to try and put together some padsicles in the next week or 2 for the freezer in preparation for postpartum. Is it bad that I am more freaked out and terrified about the postpartum things happening to my body than the actual labor?


----------



## missfrick

Bookwrmgal said:


> I am going to try and put together some padsicles in the next week or 2 for the freezer in preparation for postpartum. Is it bad that I am more freaked out and terrified about the postpartum things happening to my body than the actual labor?

I was updating my Amazon wishlist (just always put things there so I don't forget about them) and put Tucks hemorrhoid pads soaked in witchhazel on it. I think they are the recommended ones for postpartum? But I'm not sure if they specifically can be frozen or if you have to make your own. I need to research this - I'm pretty afraid of what the birth may do down there. My poor vagina! I also need to do more research about tearing versus episiotomy because I heard tearing actually heals better....

Is it a common joke to ask the doc to add an extra stitch when they're tidying you up after? What if you're not joking? I'd love one extra suture I would think :winkwink:


----------



## Bookity

I think my postpartum bleed was around 3 weeks both times. Not the best, not the worst. And OMG I wish I knew about the always thing before I had kids. I eventually figured out they were causing me trouble and switched to stayfree. 

As for bc, I'll be getting an iud I think. Definitely don't want another kid, but afraid to do anything more permanent.


----------



## frenchie35

Haha, missfrick! Did you try on your prepreg jeans just for fun?
As for that extra stitch, it might mean different things to different drs. Some might just do the bare minimum to stop the bleeding, but some might do what you might call extra because they're considering your overall vaginal state. I'm pretty sure that's what the OB on call did for me after delivering DD, because I actually was a little too tight for a while.

I chose the hormonal IUD over the pill since it uses less hormones - they're released "locally". I got pretty sick for about 24 hrs when I went off the pill a couple years ago, so I wasn't looking forward to getting back on that train.


----------



## bucherwurm

I think I'm more worried about post-partum stuff than the actually birth, too. Labour is only going to be a day or so (not counting really early labour that can happen for a while I hear), but recovering seems like it takes forever. I also use a menstrual cup, so I'm so not looking forward to having to deal with pads. I haven't used them in forever because they feel so gross, and I hate the feeling of the blood coming out after sitting or laying down for a while. I feel like I will be sitting on the toilet half the time after baby comes just to avoid that feeling. It's also not fair having to deal with sore parts down below and having blood gushing out at the same time. Kind of a crappy deal.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm not looking forward to the whole wearing a pad thing either. Although, I had to do that for a few months while trying to conceive because of all the procedures we had done. I'm planning on making pads using fleece and flannel I have left over from sewing projects. I know it sounds weird but seriously, I am worried about having a reaction to any chemicals on the pads they have at the store. I used to buy organic ones when I had to use them that were non scented because I just hate the weird perfume smell down there as well as i'd always get a rash. Also, someone mentioned a padscicle? What is that? I plan on buying a few large containers of Tucks that we'll keep in the fridge. I've heard it's painful to wipe after birth but it will get better with time. It's when I hear these things that I wish I have a bidet. Maybe I'll have DH attach some water device to the sink so i can just bring it over and rinse off in the toilet then air dry, lol. 

We have our first childcare/new parents class tomorrow on base. It will be interesting. I'm really hoping there are more pregnant couples that show up. I'd love to meet up with local mommas that live close to me.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

After I had DS they gave me a wash bottle, just a plastic bottle with a squirt lid on it, so I either filled it up with warm water just before I went to the bathroom or I would refill it afterwards just before washing my hands and have it ready (and room temp) for my next go. It worked pretty well. I used it a lot at the hospital as I was already sore enough down there I didnt appreciate the sandpaper they had disguised as toilet paper. This time I'm bringing my own toilet paper AND the bottle (because I kept it :haha: ) just in case they don't do that anymore!

ETA: My pp bleeding didn't last that long, a few days maybe and then was pretty light for another few days. But I got my period at 6 weeks pp (while exclusively BFing), so I guess that was the trade off.


----------



## Loozle

I have to say, I was lucky both times after giving birth, I didn't need stitches at all and I was fine! Slightly stung a little when I peed after ds2's birth as I had a little graze but really nothing major. I'm hoping for the same again - obviously lol. 
As for bleeding, I only bled for 2 weeks after ds1 but I bled for about 7 weeks after ds2. Not sure why it was so much longer that time tbh but it wasn't heavy the whole time, only for the first 2 or 3 weeks. 
One thing that did happen at first is that every time I breastfed I would bleed a bit more as breastfeeding helps get your womb contracted back down. Again, nothing major but it surprised me as a first time mum!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Talking about the TENS unit, I have one that I use for my migraines and was told not to use it during pregnancy. Maybe it's different when you are actually in labor...but was told because it works with nerves (not muscles) it's not good for the baby. Maybe there is a certain point in your pregnancy that you can start using it again. I'll have to look into this, because I love it for backaches!


----------



## Loozle

I was told by my midwife not to use a tens machine until after 37 weeks and only to use it on my back after that. They're recommended for use during labour here. I haven't used one before but my SIL did and really recommends it for pain relief during labour. I've ordered myself one to use this time and intend to sell it on afterwards. I'm hoping it will help me cope until I can get to the hospital and into the birthing pool :thumbup:

Has anybody started to drink raspberry leaf tea yet? I started yesterday at 32 weeks 1 cup per day. I can't remember when I'm supposed to increase my cups per day though. Any idea anyone?


----------



## mommasquirrel

I was told not to start the raspberry tea until 34 weeks and to drink 3 cups a day. I also am doing a regimen of evening primrose oil starting at 35 weeks. Just ordered everything from a holistic store that was recommended to me. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## missfrick

Yeah I use a menstrual cup too... actually I bought it and used it for my last cycle before conception, which KINDA bums me out because I'll probably have to buy the bigger size now.

Padsicles are just homemade Tucks from my understanding.

I think I'm actually the most terrified to do my first poop after giving birth, I hear it's brutal (esp. if you have stitches).


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

missfrick said:


> I think I'm actually the most terrified to do my first poop after giving birth, I hear it's brutal (esp. if you have stitches).

I feel like I keep saying this and I'm not sure if it is to different people or always to the same people, so sorry if it is always you guys (and please tell me if it is!!) :blush: Bring fresh fruit with you to the hospital or have someone bring it to you! The meals you will get will not promote #2 (little to no fiber), so things will be sloooowwww. My mum brought me a little bag of plums, nectarines and apricots and it was honestly the best thing anyone could have possibly done for me.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mommasquirrel said:


> I was told not to start the raspberry tea until 34 weeks and to drink 3 cups a day. I also am doing a regimen of evening primrose oil starting at 35 weeks. Just ordered everything from a holistic store that was recommended to me. Can't wait for it to arrive.

What's the raspberry tea and evening primrose oil for?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I use a menstrual cup too, and it's the best thing ever. Every now and then I get caught out of the house and only have tampons, and even that annoys me. Pads, ugh. This baby better be cute ;)

I think the padsicles are similar to Tucks Pads, but they're soaked and frozen menstrual pads and maybe have more than just witch hazel. You can actually sit on the couch with one on, I guess, instead of just using it to wipe. Tucks Pads are just little wipes, I can't imagine how you'd get much out of them beyond the initial use on the toilet. We'll be installing a toilet sprayer for cloth diapers, so I'll be able to use that if I need it, but I bet the water is freeeeezing. I'll get a squeezy bottle too. And I'll make sure I have fruit and Colace! 

My midwife was ok with me using the TENS machine for pregnancy backache, but I think I'll double check before I use it, since I'm not actually feeling the backache right now anyway. 

The raspberry leaf tea tones the uterus, and makes contractions more effective. My midwife told me to definitely start drinking at least a cup a day (up to 4, I think) starting at 36 weeks. She doesn't mind me drinking Yogi Mother to Be tea now, which has raspberry leaf among other things, but I didn't ask how she felt about drinking straight raspberry leaf tea right now. Generally, unless you notice a marked increase in Braxton Hicks after drinking it, you should be fine. One cup just to see isn't going to send you into labor.


----------



## frenchie35

To be honest, having a newborn distracted A LOT from any bleeding/wiping issues. I had a shower attachment next to the toilet for the first 4 nights at the hospital, which was fantastic. Once I was home, just high-quality TP was enough. As for my first #2 after delivery, it wasn't so bad. I knew my episiotomy and tearing was nowhere near that zone, so I just tried to go without straining. The fruit is a great idea if the food isn't great at the hospital.


----------



## mommasquirrel

mummysmurf: Just like MrsK said, that the Raspberry tea leaf helps to tone the uterus to make your contractions more efficient. Evening primrose oil helps as well in making the cervix ripen slowly. It takes awhile since you have to build it up in your system. After you reach 38 weeks you can start opening the get caps and putting some on your fingers for perineal massage. I have heard about people popping holes in the gel cap and inserting them up into the vagina to help promote contractions but I don't know if I will do that. It is supposed to have the same effect as semen at that point. 
I have heard so many good/bad reviews on the raspberry tea and using primrose oil but after a lot of researching I feel safe using them. I keep a food diary now so i can go ahead and add the herbal supplements to it so I can mark down if I get more braxton hicks or weird discharge. 
I feel so much better today. Baby finally moved those little legs back up past the belly button. I was feeling so heavy down below because baby refused to move from it's frog position and pushing itself further into my pelvic region. DH noticed how much it made a difference in how I look as well so he came over to give my tummy a kiss under the rib cage and got a swift kick to the chin, lol. 
I have an appt with Endocrinology tomorrow, hoping I can stay off the insulin. fingers and toes crossed. Then its off to the new parents class. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
The coordinator called me to tell me we will get a gift basket , so that makes me get even more excited. I wonder whats going to be in it..


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Padsicles are supposed to be lifesavers. Here's the recipe
https://www.modernalternativemama.c...-padsicles-plus-bonus-perineum-healing-spray/
I put tucks on my Amazon list and am trying to decide about nipple creams. I want to have plenty of pain relief stuff on hand to help . 
OB appointment went great. He is so fantastic and funny! I go back in 2 weeks. I will have 2 u/s between now and then so we will have a better basis to discuss birth plans based on baby's lungs and mass ratio. He decided to let me wait until my next appointment for the flu shot and tdap because I am feeling sinusy and didn't want to risk a reaction before my trip to Boston Friday. He laughed when I said being sick and being in the car for hours with my mother would "suck out loud". 
Have any of you scheduled a NST yet? I guess I get weekly ones to be scheduled at my next appointment . My Dr advised me to wait on raspberry leaf until after my first NST


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck tomorrow, MommaSquirrel!

Sounds like a good OB, Bookwrmgal! I'm glad you're getting such good care.


----------



## mommasquirrel

My doctor hasn't brought up doing a non-stress test. I figured they were done around 38/39 weeks if you haven't spontaneously gone into labor. We're still planning to induce at the end of February is I don't go into labor on my own since this little one is big. Although, I am not sure why there is a rush. I figure my body will do what it's supposed to do. I was hoping I'd deliver on pie day, which was my due date but it's okay. I have accepted that having the little one sooner will be just as nice. can't wait to meet this little squirrel. :flower:


----------



## ladybrown33

Yesterday's appointment went well I got the flu shot and Tdap both of my shoulders are still sore by the way.
I learned that baby is breech for now but still has time to get into position, also my ob says that she will induce labor at 37 or 38 weeks, due to my pregnancy being high risk, depending on baby getting in correct position so we can't schedule induction just yet I may need a c section if he doesn't get this right (I'm praying little boy gets into position in the next couple of weeks.)
Also baby is now 3lbs 8oz he's gained a whole pound in 3 weeks where I haven't gained a pound in about two months. My overall weight gain is still 14lbs which is great for post baby but it concerns me a little


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I might have gained your weight, ladybrown. I'm at 31lbs over 30wks. Seriously though, if baby is healthy and your dr is ok with your weight, I would think you're good. Fx that baby gets into a better position!

Squirrel- I might be induced around pie day (or the ides) since protocol set by March of dimes for babies with ccam is 39wks but she might be too big to go even that long. There will be so many NST for me- I better get more books!


----------



## missfrick

Oh crap I thought Tucks were inserts... ok I gotta research more I think...


----------



## Bookity

I had a very quick appointment today. No waiting around for once!! Measured 32 cm, but dubious because she did it over my jeans. Still maybe a little on the large side of normal like she said. By no means am I concerned. Then listened to baby's heart and since we had no questions we were free to go. Next appointment is 2 days after my birthday. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## molly86

Hi girls. Sorry I don't often post. I just don't know how you all find the time! Anyway I do read your posts a couple of times a week even if I don't post. I see there had been some talk about raspberry leaf tea. I bought some the other day. But midwife said don't start drinking it yet. She recommends waiting till 38 weeks. Has anyone packed there hospital bag yet? I haven't. But I'm staring to think I should just incase baby comes early. What exactly do I need? Just finalised my maternity leave with work last week. My last day will be 13th feb. So I'll be 37w1d. On count down now. Looking forward to 9 months out of there!


----------



## molly86

Just thought I'd mention my little boy is also still breech. Did they tell you to do anything to try to turn him? My midwife didn't seem concerned at all and just said it might have turned by my next appointment which is at 34 weeks. But a friend was telling me one of her friends was given exercises to do to try to turn it.


----------



## bumpwishes

Wow everyone has been very busy posting! that was a lot to catch up on, and a lot of helpful information. It is a shame that my baby brain was not able to absorb all of it. I picked up on the fruit tip though, thanks! I will try to remember that one at least, as well as, getting pads which aren't always brand. I also hate pads because they make me feel yucky!! Nevermind, it will all be worth it.

bucherwurm, pleased to hear your 3d scan went well, and she was still a she aha :)

Glad everyone else had good things to report from their appointments. I had my 28 week appointment at 29 weeks yesterday (due to the Christmas period). I remembered to ask the midwife if I could record the baby's HB on my phone-so pleased I did!! it was 146bpm. Had my bump measured for the first time- 27 cm so a little out, but I'm only just 29weeks and midwife said 3cm either side is fine! I did come over dizzy and queasy when she took my bloods though? strange as I'm a blood donor and am usually fine, but maybe it was because it was 9am.


----------



## Lil bean

molly86 said:


> Just thought I'd mention my little boy is also still breech. Did they tell you to do anything to try to turn him? My midwife didn't seem concerned at all and just said it might have turned by my next appointment which is at 34 weeks. But a friend was telling me one of her friends was given exercises to do to try to turn it.

Hi Molly - I went to my prepared childbirth class this past weekend and the nurse said that babies can move around all the way till you get into labor. Not always but they can - so if they havent moved into the head down position...dont worry because they still can till the last day. And if they have moved into head down position...they will still move around. I know I feel her moving around quite a bit so we will just see what happens.


----------



## NellyLou

Thanks for the welcome backs! I didn't go anywhere warm... Just Kitchener-Waterloo lol. It definitely was NOT warm there!

All the PP talk makes me giggle a little because I remember being in that position. If you have stitches, the squirt bottle is AMAZING! As for pooping, I had a hard time with that. Because I had a third degree tear, they automatically put me on stool softeners.... they didn't do anything to soften anything! Seriously like giving birth again. But my doc told me to try something else (can't remember what it was called) and it worked perfectly. I didn't have trouble after I switched to that. 

I had my 32 week appointment today. Everything looks good, but I haven't gained anything at my last three appointments. I've gained 22lbs so far, and was gaining 4 lbs a week steadily until a month ago. Doc isn't concerned though.

I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## molly86

Lil bean said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd mention my little boy is also still breech. Did they tell you to do anything to try to turn him? My midwife didn't seem concerned at all and just said it might have turned by my next appointment which is at 34 weeks. But a friend was telling me one of her friends was given exercises to do to try to turn it.
> 
> Hi Molly - I went to my prepared childbirth class this past weekend and the nurse said that babies can move around all the way till you get into labor. Not always but they can - so if they havent moved into the head down position...dont worry because they still can till the last day. And if they have moved into head down position...they will still move around. I know I feel her moving around quite a bit so we will just see what happens.Click to expand...

Thanks for replying. That's reassuring. I guess I'll just have to wait and see then. I've still got 8 weeks so plenty of time really and like yours it does move about quite a lot


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've heard really good things about Spinning Babies for getting them head down. There's a website with exercises. I was starting to think I'd have to try it, but he was head down on Tuesday finally. If he doesn't stay there (he's kind of a wiggler), I'll give it a shot.

I'm trying the pro-biotic the midwife recommended to help with mild constipation again, after talking to her about it. She suggested a smaller dose this time, and if it makes me sick again, I'm supposed to stop instead of giving it the typical two week trial period. I know Colace hasn't done anything terrible to me, and she said it's safe to take, so if this second go at the pro-biotics doesn't help with the constipation, I'll just stick to Colace. I like to try the more "natural" approaches first, but sometimes they just don't work. I have a few days of not having to go anywhere, so it's a good time to give it a shot.

I'm looking at going to Mommy-Con when it comes to Chicago. It's a big convention for natural parenting, and I really want to go, but I'll be 38+2 when it's here. Ugh. Everyone I've talked to said that there are plenty of resting spots, and it seems like if any convention would be accommodating of a massively pregnant woman, this one would. I just have to find someone to join me since DH will be working.

DH has an overnight job for the next week or so, and one of my friends is coming to stay for at least a few of the nights when he's gone. I think she's more worried about me being alone than I am - he'll still be in the city and not too far away, so as long as I can get him on the phone, he'll be accessible. I think I'll take advantage of the time with her to make up some freezer meals. I'm thinking casseroles and some pre-prepped stuff for the crockpot. Anyone have favorite recipes? I've heard there are some foods it's best to avoid in large doses while breastfeeding because they can disagree with baby. I hope I don't really have to give up garlic...


----------



## NellyLou

Each baby is so different. I've heard of the most random things babies don't like their moms to eat - like onion powder which is in everything, milk is common, garlic and spicy things. Don't worry about it though until you notice that there is an issue. they are just so unpredictable.... it really would be nice if each baby came with a manual!

MissFrick, I just saw on a local FB mommy group that there is a local gelato place in Old Ottawa South that makes a special labour inducing gelato! If we go over our due dates, we may have to plan to go there :)


----------



## NellyLou

https://www.slgelato.com/

You have to call in advance so that she can prepare it though apparently.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Labor inducing gelato? I have to check this out. All of the food I've heard of inducing labor just don't sound like they'd work in gelato (eggplant parmesan gelato, anyone?).

I spy on the February thread so I can get an idea of what's in store for me, since I'm due so early in March. One of the ladies there mentioned that she's allergic to wool and can't use lanolin nipple cream. That never even occurred to me! Has anyone had a problem? I'm not super allergic to wool, but it makes me itchy even in small amounts (like the 12% wool sweater that's so warm and good otherwise). I have to do some research...


----------



## NellyLou

MrsK, you can just express some milk and that works the best anyway! I am mildly allergic to wool and didn't have a problem with lanolin though, although I barely needed it anyway.

Apparently this gelato is Rich Chocolate with Cinnamon & Hot Chillies. Not really a flavour I would go for, but I would probably do anything after a few days past my due date lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet that's tasty, actually. It's getting to be a popular combination, maybe I'll see if I can find some here if Teddy takes his time! I don't want him coming early, but I'd prefer he not overstay his welcome either!


----------



## Bookity

Pineapple & grapes are supposed labor starters too. Lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

We rent our basement out to a friend of ours, and he's doing the shoveling for me while DH has his overnight job. I offered to make him a cup of cocoa after he shoveled, and he brought up his own cocoa - chocolate with chilis and cinnamon. I opted for Swiss Miss, just in case ;) Now I know who to call at 41 weeks!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Endocrinologist appt went well. No insulin injections for now! hooray:happydance::happydance:
Attended a new parents course and it was so informative. DH got a lot of good info as well. We even met with the pediatrician for our neighborhood. He talked about poop, puke and eye goop. It was amazing how much information he had. I'm happy that I can go to him once baby is born. He has a great sense of humor. I didn't know baby's poop changed in color so much and that if it ever comes out white or red to take the baby straight to the doctors. Also if baby has exorcist vomit after each meal to do the same. 
We met with our neighborhood lactation consultant as well. Overall it was a good class. So glad we went. Looking forward to the birthing class next week.:thumbup:
Hope everyone is doing well. 
As for getting baby to turn there are a lot of things online including using a birthing ball while you are on all fours as well as doing downward facing dog. If you can't get him/her to turn doctors can try to manually turn baby while in the office. There are also acupuncturists and clinical pregnancy massage therapists that can help. 
Our little one has literally dropped into my pelvis. This is not supposed to happen until the last 2 weeks prior to labor. Feels so weird when I am walking and I pee so often.
The only craving I've had is for carbs!! lots and lots of carbs..french toast with syrup and fresh cream with fruit. I can't wait for our babymoon. Just another week and a half. :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like a wonderful class! Where's your babymoon going to be?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Another friend just posted about spicy cinnamon hot cocoa. It's like it's following me now!


----------



## bucherwurm

I bought paint for the nursery today. A darker purplish pink and a lighter one. I need to do another coat of white on the ceiling and then it's serious painting time.
I wonder if my midwife will suggest raspberry tea. I don't like tea, so I think I will have to look up success stories to force myself to drink it.


----------



## missfrick

I LOVE Mexican/Aztec hot chocolate (rich chocolate with cinnamon, chilis, etc) so I'm not sure that would put me into labor, lol, but let's make a date to go there if we go over anyhow, because weight gain stops counting after 40 weeks on the dot lol!
Wonder why you're not gaining weight, I'm steadily gaining still, just about at 35lbs at 32 weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I really think that some women just gain and some just don't. And it varies through the pregnancy. I didn't gain anything in the first trimester despite eating absolutely everything, but now I'm gaining faster than I probably should, even though I'm eating less. And it's way more than just the baby and fluids would account for.

I wonder if there are raspberry leaf capsules or something. The Mother to Be tea is pretty tasty, but I guess if you don't like herbal teas, my opinion of tasty is irrelevant.


----------



## twinkie2

Yep comes in capsules :)https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Way-Raspberry-Leaves-Capsules/dp/B000AR8PXW

I'd probably research for a high quality one though! This was just the first one I found!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I love hot cocoa in any form: mint, raspberry, vanilla, peppermint, even the spicy mexican. Maybe I'll have a cheat day around 38 weeks. We're going up to stay at a comfy bed and breakfast. https://www.casacoquina.com/ 
I'm so excited for the food. I was given a thumbs up to feast by the Endo so I am happy. 
I was told I may lose even more weight and it's perfectly healthy since baby will get what it needs. So far I have only gained a total of 25 pounds since we got pregnant. I was up to 30 then lost five from changing my diet. Maybe i'll gain it back after visiting the BnB, lol. :blush: 
I just want to go to the spa and walk on the beach each night and well...eat some yummy breakfast food.


----------



## ladybrown33

This baby has been in a transverse position in all of his ultrasounds and now he is fully breech so I think I may start trying some of these tips to get him in position. This little guy is difficult already.

I'm sure that after the pregnancy is over I'll appreciate such a little bit of weight gain more but as a first time mommy I'm concerned about everything maybe too much at times


----------



## MrsKChicago

Looks wonderful, MommaSquirrel! Enjoy the break. 

I hope you can get the little dude to flip, LadyBrown. He still has plenty of time, but it can't hurt to do some exercises.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Anyone else have the separation of their abdominal muscles? Diastasis Recti? Whenever I go into a crunch position it's a round weird looking mound. I asked the doctor about it and he wasn't concerned and said he has special exercises to work on after birth but for now not to get up like i used to and instead roll to one side or the other so I won't do damage to any organs.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh that place looks amazing- enjoy the babymoon!
I love spicy cocoa! Really any cocoa .
About to head out to my parents' house (90min away) to go into Boston (additional hour) for my surgical meeting and u/s and it is nasty out with a fast moving snowstorm. I have to drive hilly back roads so I am stressed.


----------



## chimama

Hi Bookwrmgal - it is supposed to stop snowing in Boston very soon, so hopefully that leg of the journey won't be so bad. Safe driving!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ah! I've been so busy with work I haven't been able to keep up, just one day and I was behind 3 or 4 pages =(

GL with the drive Bookwrmgal.

Momma I was reading about that the other day but I haven't experienced it.

Bucher have fun painting the nursery!

Ladybrown, I hope your little boy co-operates. He still has time, if you do get him to flip fingers crossed he doesn't flip back

I had my first appointment (after being released from the MFM clinic) with my OB yesterday. Everything is still looking good, though the clinic hadn't sent over any of my blood work so they are trying to get copies- otherwise I may have to get some test redone. I got a bunch of free samples (DH was excited) and the best part, I booked my section! March 13th, unless of course I go into labour sooner. :happydance:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Ah! I've been so busy with work I haven't been able to keep up, just one day and I was behind 3 or 4 pages =(
> 
> GL with the drive Bookwrmgal.
> 
> Momma I was reading about that the other day but I haven't experienced it.
> 
> Bucher have fun painting the nursery!
> 
> Ladybrown, I hope your little boy co-operates. He still has time, if you do get him to flip fingers crossed he doesn't flip back
> 
> I had my first appointment (after being released from the MFM clinic) with my OB yesterday. Everything is still looking good, though the clinic hadn't sent over any of my blood work so they are trying to get copies- otherwise I may have to get some test redone. I got a bunch of free samples (DH was excited) and the best part, I booked my section! March 13th, unless of course I go into labour sooner. :happydance:

yay for having ur section booked :p is that wen men in white coats come hehehe


----------



## mommasquirrel

I can't wait for next weekend to happen. I am hoping this week goes by super fast. Any ultrasounds this week? Frenchie: when is your amnio scheduled? Or did you have it already. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Loozle

My new changing bag arrived this morning! I'm very excited! :happydance:

I've also made a start on washing some baby clothes, so far I've only washed and dried the ones that I'll be taking to the hospital with me so that I can pack my hospital bag. I now have the urge to wash and dry all of her clothes now though, even though it seems early to do that. I can't make up my mind about it! When will everyone be washing baby clothes? If in fact you are washing them before use at all that is!


----------



## frenchie35

I need to go pick up some baby laundry detergent so that I can get washing some clothes. I think I'm going to go ahead and wash everything he'd wear in the first month or so. With DD I only bought one jug of the special baby detergent, then when it was finished I washed her clothes with the regular stuff.

I had my MRI this afternoon, and the brain structure that they wanted to monitor went back to a normal size and is now symmetrical with the other hemisphere. So no need for an amnio! DH and I (especially DH!) are relieved, and now I can go to my 3rd trimester scan on Monday and get a good look at something other than LO's brain!

In case any of you were wondering, I live nowhere near Paris, but my in-laws live right next to where some hostages were taken today. France definitely needs prayers and support as we try to stay positive, united and have an appropriate reaction with the large Muslim community in most big cities in France. God save France.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bookwrm, I hope the drive wasn't too bad. We had some nasty weather here yesterday, too.

Foosh, is it exciting knowing exactly when baby's coming? It's kind of weird knowing there's such a huge event happening here, and I have no idea when.

My next ultrasound is Tuesday, to check up on his short femurs. I'm still guessing that it's just a matter of short papa making short babies, but I'm getting a little nervous again as it gets closer.

We need to do some painting in the baby's room, then we can move the dresser we have waiting in there. Once the dresser is in place, I can start washing! Almost all my tiny newborn stuff is secondhand anyway, so no point in waiting to see if he's small enough to wear it. A lot of my 0-3 is also hand me downs, but even if it was new, it's very unlikely that he won't fit that size long enough to use it all. 

Frenchie, the situation in Paris is just terrible. I'm glad you and your in laws are safe.


----------



## Lil bean

Frenchie - Really glad you avoided amnio and everything looks good!

Bookwrm - have a safe drive

AFM: I think I am really behind on being prepared for this baby! I am still searching for a diaper bag. I ordered a skip& hop bag but it had a polyester exterior and I really want leather or regular handbag/purse exterior. Any good suggestions for that? I noticed majority of the diaper bags are polyester or wipe-able material.

We are going to decide on a dresser this weekend. We are going to Ikea and will most likely get a 8 drawer dresser (it felt a bit too big but I feel that she will be able to use it for long but then its big...cant decide) and the other option is a 3 drawer dresser. 

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10239280/

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40159837/

Also for whoever here has a good idea about this - how many diapers I should buy? There are so many things to consider - whether the baby will like the brand, how quickly the baby grows out of a particular size....if you do have a good idea of how much to have on hand before the baby comes...please indicate the quantity per pack

I guess we have all started nesting!


----------



## bucherwurm

I don't have a diaper bag, yet. I put one on the registry (which is also doubling as my own list), so I don't know if anyone will get it or not. It would be a good idea to have a different bag ready to go just in case I don't actually get one in time. 
I'm busy painting today. I got the ceiling finished and I painted the door. It was a really weird orange-y colour, and now it's just white. Might be a little streaky, but it's a lot better! I also took down our inside Christmas decorations, including the tree. I don't know when we will get the outside ones done, because we just keep getting snow!
I have a midwife appointment next week, so hopefully the weather will behave for that. It's at 10, so it will at least be light outside.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love Hemnes. That's the dresser I really wanted for the baby's room, but it made more sense to use the extra dresser that was already kicking around the house wasting space. I'd go for a bigger dresser if there's space for it, since she'll be able to use it forever. Why buy a tiny dresser just to have to upgrade in a few years?


----------



## mommasquirrel

I bought a diaper bag way back in first trimester. I was avoiding most unless they were wipe-able. If you still haven't picked one by the time baby arrives, I'd say use a backpack if you already have one. it's great and easy to carry around. 
As for diapers, I hear newborns go through 8-12/day and sometimes even more. If you're getting disposables Make sure you have at least a weeks worth on hand. If baby shows irritation/rash you can change brands without wasting a ton of money. Either that or get a months worth, keep the receipt and exchange them. But seriously, I'd hate waiting in a line to return something with a newborn. Personally, I'm using cloth diapers and making my own wipe solution to avoid the rashes. I'm allergic to latex so I am sure baby will have sensitive skin. If not, I'm still going to save loads of money by using cloth.
bookwrm: I hope the drive goes smoothly and you have a good time visiting with family. 
lilfoosh: It must be super exciting to know exactly when little one will arrive. Is your OH getting more excited? I sat down looking at my calender and it occurred to me that our babies could potentially arrive in less than a month and be completely okay. a month!! DH had a huge grin when i sat here flabbergasted. 
Loozle: I went ahead and washed as I got them. I have a small pile right now but I'm going to wait until February since they are all 9-12 months.
Frenchie: So happy to hear all is well with your baby. Also praying that everyone is safe over there. Glad you don't live near all the commotion. 
As for the dresser, get the bigger one. You'll be surprised at how many clothes they end up having towards the end of the 2nd year. 
I really need to motivate myself to start sewing again. Maybe I'll just bring some out and see if that will get me started.


----------



## ladybrown33

Hopefully all goes well with this guy. I haven't bought a baby bag yet but I will within the next week or so.

In other news my sister has given birth to her seventh child this morning a beautiful baby girl at 36 weeks and baby is doing really well. Just thinking that could be me in five short weeks time to get ready for baby!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, AuntieBrown!


----------



## DrMum

Great news on your MRI Frenchie! I'm so pleased for you! I was thinking about you when I was reading the news online earlier and most definitely am thinking of France over the next few days.

It's nice to hear of some nesting! Our extended family visit ended today so we have the house to ourselves again and I can maybe start thinking of doing some baby stuff.

As far as upcoming scans, I think I have my share and everyone else's! I have weekly NST and BPP and Appt with OB from now until delivery. We did discuss an amnio at 37 weeks to check for lung maturity and then delivery if lungs are all good. Otherwise the OR is booked for 38+5 but I really really don't want to go into spontaneous labour before then, as it's less than 12 months since my last c section and high risk for rupture especially with my huuuuge baby! So I'm hoping it all works out!

My friend had an 11lb4oz baby last week! Yikes!!


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies

Its been awhile for me... my husband has been in town but tonight is his last night, he is leaving tomorrow, then I'll be on my own for a month until he comes down for the baby shower. Its not going to be fun adjusting to not having him around spoiling me.. 

Anyways, we went to our birthing classes this last week, and despite all the research and reading Ive already done, ive been learning a lot as well. 

As for the pad-sicles, Tucks thing... my midwife suggested soaking pads in witch hazel and freezing them and using those after the birth. Sounds like a really good idea. 

Also, I heard hot wet washclothes on your 'birth opening' during transistion and stage 2 labour really helps with not tearing. 

For now, Im just waiting for dinner to be ready, we are over at my in-laws right now waiting on my husbands uncle to arrive so we can all eat. 

Hope everyone is staying warm! People here in southern California are shivering in this 50F weather lol I could actually go for colder temps, and am very grateful Im not in my 3rd tri during the late summer


----------



## ladybrown33

DrMum said:


> Great news on your MRI Frenchie! I'm so pleased for you! I was thinking about you when I was reading the news online earlier and most definitely am thinking of France over the next few days.
> 
> It's nice to hear of some nesting! Our extended family visit ended today so we have the house to ourselves again and I can maybe start thinking of doing some baby stuff.
> 
> As far as upcoming scans, I think I have my share and everyone else's! I have weekly NST and BPP and Appt with OB from now until delivery. We did discuss an amnio at 37 weeks to check for lung maturity and then delivery if lungs are all good. Otherwise the OR is booked for 38+5 but I really really don't want to go into spontaneous labour before then, as it's less than 12 months since my last c section and high risk for rupture especially with my huuuuge baby! So I'm hoping it all works out!
> 
> My friend had an 11lb4oz baby last week! Yikes!!

Thanks MrsK it's so exciting! 

Wow 11lb is crazy that's one of my fears having an extra large baby


----------



## mommasquirrel

that's a HUGE baby. I'm praying mine stays under 8. I think my doctor said 8 lbs 12 oz was the cutoff for vaginal delivery. I'm praying that this kid stops gaining like it's training to be in the NFL or a sumo wrestler. 

I can't even imagine birthing a 11+ lb baby. :nope: Isn't the average around 7 lbs here in the states?


----------



## frenchie35

DD was almost 10 lbs and I delivered vaginally. I didn't hear anything from the midwife about the possibility that she would be too big and need a cesarean. She had a huge head, too!

I have a similar 3-drawer dresser for DD to keep her current clothes, but also an armoire with shelves for switching out stuff that is too small and storing the next size up. We have the larger 3-drawer Hemnes in our living room to hold dvds and video game stuff/cables and other random stuff. I think the drawers might be a bit big for a young one to pick out her own clothes. The 8-drawer looks nice if you have the space.


----------



## Lil bean

Congrats LadyBrown! Another baby to hold until you have your own!

8-9lbs is probably the most I can mentally imagine delivering myself...any bigger is a little scary but I guess it can be done!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Foosh- great news about everything looking good and booking your surgery

Dr Mum- I'm right there with you with the multiple appointments

Frenchie- glad all is well with the baby and your family

ladyBrown- congrats!

Thanks for the good thoughts. The drive to my parents' was terrible. I spun out a lot and hit a guardrail but made it in one piece. The drive on 95 to Boston was a breeze aside from traffic. And my scan was great! I mean not great in terms of her being breech and facing away so my last chance at a 3D picture of her wasn't happening because she was a brat. The great is that her heart shifted back and no sign of hydrops so Boston signed me off on monitoring and don't want to see me until she's a month old! As far as the rest of the pregnancy goes, we get to treat her like a normal baby with a high risk momma until she's born. 
And my Mother and I went to Target and she bought me the auto rock n play for my shower gift and will likely buy me a travel system (a much nicer one than the one I registered for). One less thing to worry about!

I start classes to finish my school library media cert next week. I think I am out of my mind but I am taking 2 classes that are online and should be easy enough. I don't want to be a school librarian but that seems to be where the jobs are in the library world here.


----------



## missfrick

Bookwrm that is GREAT news about baby! Your drive sounds like it was scary though, glad you weren't injured when you hit the guardrail!

AFM: Officially waddling due to hip/sciatic pains... can't be out for more than 3 hours it is too excruciating... never imagined I'd feel like such an invalid in pregnancy, it's quite depressing for me actually.

Glad everyone else seems to be doing well, I would imagine in about 4 weeks we may have some more Mallows showing their little faces? Squee!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bookwrm, that's wonderful news! What a harrowing drive, though. I'm glad you and Amelia are ok. Good luck with the certificate, that's where all the library jobs are here, from what I've heard.

I've started on my freezer cooking. We did a bunch of shopping last night, and I made up a big vat of meaty pasta sauce. It's just jarred sauce, and after having some for dinner last night, it needs some extra oomph, but I'd rather oomph up a jarred sauce than go to the trouble of making my own. It's going into lasagna and baked penne, and then I have more beef that I still have to cook for enchilada casseroles, and probably some extra taco meat. This should leave me with dinner yesterday and tonight, plus 7 or 8 casseroles big enough for a dinner and a lunch, or feeding someone who comes over to help out. I'll pick out some recipes that I can prep for the crockpot and freeze later so we have some variety. I'm really hoping to avoid the constant pizza ordering trap that we fall into when we get too frantic and busy.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: I envy you right now. I'm waiting to do the cooking until we buy our mini freezer. I'm hoping we'll have it ready by the first week in February. DH will be leaving out of state for work and I'll have a whole week to do something other than clean. It's going to be interesting in what I can and cannot make. Since I am on the GD diet it will really make it difficult to get stuff and pre-make dinner since currently most of my dinners are salads with protein and a fruit. Thankfully February is a few weeks away. Going to go do some research now.
I've finished a throw blanket, baby quilt and currently working on a homemade hooded towel and matching washcloths now. DH says I'm definitely nesting, lol. All I know is I am feeling rushed in getting these projects done. I don't want to wait any longer. Also, I have a ton of yard that I was supposed to make hats with and I haven't even started. Urghh!!! 
Decided to go ahead and order re-usable cloth maternity pads/menstrual pads and nipple pads. Thank goodness for china wholesalers. They should be here no later than Valentines Day.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I got accused of nesting last night. Might be true!

We got so lucky with our chest freezer. We were randomly browsing Best Buy last year, and found this giant open box freezer for a ridiculously low price. It was $150 or something absurd, we HAD to buy it. The only issue I've seen is the lock doesn't have a key, and it's easy enough to just keep the baby out of that room altogether. 

I can't think of many GD friendly freezer meals. Maybe something for the crockpot that's mostly meat and vegetables? Or soups? I'm hoping we don't get lazy and get into ours before the baby comes...

I have a few craft projects that I really should be working on, but I'm really unmotivated in that direction. At a bare minimum, I really need to make the cushions for my rocking chair. I won't want to rock on a hard wood chair while recovering from the birth.


----------



## swampmaiden

Im worried about a big baby also.. I was 9lb15oz when i was born and my sister was 10lb3oz... but Im just going to have faith with my birth center. The biggest baby they have delivered vaginally was 12lb2oz.. yikes 

bookworm, Im glad you are okay! Driving in snow and ice is pretty nerve wracking, even without being pregnant

mommasquirrel, thats pretty cool you knit and such, Id love to see more pics if you can. My mom is making a baby quilt, but she takes forever and probably wont be finished in time for the birth.

I know a good low-carb casserole recipe... its all the pleasure without the guilt!!!



Saute ground turkey, mushrooms, onions, garlic in olive oil

Boil a head of chopped cauliflower, add a bunch of chopped chard at last minute before draining cauliflower

In a big bowl, mix cooked meat, cauliflower, chard and 1 lb of ricotta cheese, then pack it all into a casserole dish, top with parmesan and bake for about 20-30 minutes at 350.

Bon apetit!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet that's really tasty! Mine so far are all carb and not at all healthy, but I'm planning to do better on the second round. I figure we're more likely to eat them if they're super yummy unhealthy ;)


----------



## mommasquirrel

That casserole sounds delicious. I can't wait. I am going to prep stuff for crock pots as well. I figure meat with non starchy veggies should be super easy. I am going to stock up on beef/chick stock as well. DH is just going to have to suck it up every 4 days and get fresh fruit and veggies for me that won't freeze well. ie..apples, celery, blueberries and grapes. Not to forget all the cheese. My husband is a full grown mouse and I'm turning into one since it doesn't really affect my blood sugar much.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I bought 13 pounds of cheese yesterday for my casseroles. No judgement from this corner!


----------



## bucherwurm

Great news about baby bookwrm!

I was thinking about doing cooking and freezing stuff for when baby comes. I have no motivation for that, though. And I don't really know what to make. Does any one have suggestions for good freezable dishes that isn't just lasagna?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm doing an enchilada casserole that I think will freeze well, but I've never frozen it. It's very adaptable, just layers of enchilada sauce, taco meat, cheese, beans, tortillas, and whatever else sounds good. It would probably be good with chicken and salsa verde, too. There are a bunch of healthier ideas out there if you google.


----------



## mommasquirrel

bucherwurm said:


> Does any one have suggestions for good freezable dishes that isn't just lasagna?

There are tons of recipes online, you can use the one gallon freezer bags to hold stuff to put into a crock pot to make: pot roast, chili, soup, and more.

The regular ones you want to put into aluminum casserole dishes: lasagna, mac n cheese, pasta dishes, various casseroles.

These are all items that are not cooked beforehand and won't have that weird leftover taste.

There are some items you don't want to freeze and all you have to do is check online to find out what they are. 

I plan on buying a ton of the frozen cut up veggies from the freezer section at my grocers and season them in the glad bags to freeze. I'll also buy a ton of stew meat since it's easy to just thaw, rinse and put into a crock pot with the frozen veggies and some beef stock.

i will defin make some yummy casseroles as well. I'm so excited just thinking about it.


----------



## swampmaiden

Cauliflower is a wonderful non-starchy veggie that easily substitutes for potatoes or noddles

I've been a total mouse also... love love love cheese! 

I like the idea of freezing bags of crock pot ready ingredients. Thats another great thing about stores like Costco... buying big flats of pork chops or whatever and wrapping/freezing them all individually. I discovered porkchops make great crockpot meats also.


----------



## MrsKChicago

The lasagna turned out really tasty! We had one for dinner, and there are two for the freezer. Kind of wish I'd made a few more. Of course DH wants the recipe, the one time I make lasagna without one, and even what I did use isn't all for the lasagna (there's extra sauce for other recipes). I did the best I could considering that the only two things that were measured were the eggs (because you can't not count eggs) and the ricotta, because it comes in weighed packages.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Wish I got on here more often. Feeling like an outsider on here since I rarely get chance to come on. 

I can't believe I'm 32 weeks tomorrow. It's going so fast and I'm panicking because everything isn't ready, but at the same time I want it all to hurry up because I really am not fond of being pregnant and I want my baby boy here. 

We have the moses basket now set up, I've washed/dried/put away the clothes he has so far, I've packed his changing bag ready for the hospital and I've started buying bits for my hospital bag. We need to buy a new cot mattress at the end of this month for the cot and I need to fill my hospital bag. I also need to get enough money together to get the baby wrap I want, I want a HopTye. Getting very eager now! 

I'm having trouble sleeping. I can't get comfy, toss and turn all night, get up every half an hour to pee and on top of that DD hasn't been sleeping well either and keeps waking in the night. Mama is feeling very sleep deprived already, suppose I better get used to it. 

I also cannot stop eating. I am going to be enormous at the end of this.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hear you on the eating. I'm afraid of how much of this will stick around after the birth! Hopefully nursing will help.


----------



## frenchie35

LOL. All of you first-timers with time on your hands to cook are making me hungry! I remember the nesting energy/motivation that came during my first pregnancy - this time I just use it to keep the house in an acceptable state with a preschooler running around. Fortunately France has a fantastic chain of frozen food stores that sells great options without many suspect ingredients. I will be sending DH there often.


----------



## mommasquirrel

coffee don't fret about being on here..it's a support forum and personally I know how life can keep you busy. I don't work right now so all I do is surf the net, craft and day dream of what this kid will look like. I stopped working in May because we were prepping our move to Japan but that changed last minute and we moved to Florida a few months later. I was planning on getting a job when we moved but we found out were pregnant so we decided I should stay home. it's so weird having so much "free" time. Although, I must admit that I sleep a lot of it away. I feel like I'm hibernating and I get super cranky if I get woken up. 
Frenchie: I'm so jealous that you have stores like that. The only places I trust are back in Washington. My husband is super excited for me to make lasagna and casseroles. 
Thanks for the tip on the cauliflower. I made my first cauliflower crust Pizza and it was so yummy!! I can't wait to make another this upcoming week. I was worried at first I'd get really gassy because it generally would do that to me but so far no complaints. 
So I totally expected to get super bad gas being pregnant because my friends told me it would happen but it never did. fingers crossed it stays away. Though, I think DH caught it instead. :wacko: I made him sleep in the other room if he trumpets too much during the night. 
Oh weird thing happened during the new parents class. doctor said not to co-sleep with baby because of SIDS. I wanted to laugh because it's a myth. SIDS happens and no one knows why and I hate that they try to point fingers at people who co-sleep and bottle feed their babies. It won't change my plans of having baby near me. I'm a lite sleeper and won't put baby near DH who sleeps like the dead.


----------



## Loozle

I've only just made a start on cooking for the freezer - I've got potatoes that needed using up so I figured I would make loads of mash and freeze it in portions. That should make some dinners easier, especially if I then prepare some freezer bags of things like casseroles etc to just put in the slow cooker :thumbup: 
I've also frozen a couple of portions of chilli and a portion of shepherds pie that we've had this week. I'm also planning to make a batch of bolognese sauce to go with pasta or to make lasagne with. I'll more than likely make another shepherds pie to portion up and more chilli. 
Then there are things like ingredients for fajitas, burritos etc that I can prepare and freeze in bags to put in the slow cooker. I just hope I have enough freezer space for all of my plans lol! 

I've been trying to get organised this weekend but I'm so incredibly tired right now, it's an effort to make it through the day until the boys go to bed! I haven't even gone back to work yet since before Christmas, I'll be back this week so can only see myself getting more tired. Although I do only have 5 weeks left until we have a week of for half term and I won't be returning after half term as that's when my maternity leave starts :happydance: Also, my oh has managed to get the whole of March booked off work as holiday which will be fab! If little miss could arrive close to her due date, it will make it that bit easier when he returns to work in April.


----------



## NellyLou

frenchie35 said:


> LOL. All of you first-timers with time on your hands to cook are making me hungry! I remember the nesting energy/motivation that came during my first pregnancy - this time I just use it to keep the house in an acceptable state with a preschooler running around. Fortunately France has a fantastic chain of frozen food stores that sells great options without many suspect ingredients. I will be sending DH there often.

Lol, yep I don't think I will be making and freezer meals this time around! Although I will probably buy some frozen lasagnes and stuff like that. Easy things to cook! Fortunately we are going to have lots of visitors to help for the first couple weeks. 

We have tones of clothes, mostly hand me downs, for the little guy, but haven't bought any small necessities like diapers, bath stuff, gripe water etc. need to make a list! We also need to install the carseats and set up the basinette. So many things to do now that Christmas is over!

Any body else planning to have more than just their hubby in the delivery room? I only had my hubby the first time around, but this time I have asked my sil (who can't have kids due to chronic illness) and my mom. Both don't live in town and don't plan to come until things start so there is a good chance neither will make it in time, but we will see!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a friend who will be on call in case I decide I need extra support, but otherwise I'm planning on just DH. I doubt I'll want to call my friend in, it just seems like such a private thing.

I have so much to do. I really wanted to at least have the big stuff by now, a carseat and bassinet and crib, but my shower is in a week, so it seems silly to start buying things now. We haven't even picked out a carseat yet, we have to do that Tuesday after my ultrasound. I'll feel much better when he has something to ride home in and somewhere to sleep.

Our new Keurig is acting up today, and DH was out taking care of some stuff, and he got really cranky about bringing me a cup of coffee. There's a Starbucks a mile from the house, it's not like it's some major trek if he's in the car, and if I did it myself, I'd have to walk or take the bus. It's crazy, I can make some offhand comment about how a bath sounds nice and he's offering to scrub the tub and run to the store to get a tub stopper because we lost ours, but I can't get a simple cup of coffee when he's already out?


----------



## MrsKChicago

We had another birth class tonight. I like the classes, but the birth video at the end of each class is freaking me out. It'll be good to be sensitized to what normal labor looks like, and I'm glad we're watching them, but good lord, that does not look fun! I think it's really hitting me that we have to get this kid OUT soon... It's kind of fun to watch ALL the pregnant women getting all teary when the video babies are born, though :D


----------



## mommasquirrel

I started crying when they went over, how to handle a crying newborn. It was intense seeing the parents have to walk away because they got overwhelmed. Of course, i know it's a video but still I cried. Hoping I won't need to have moments like that. Praying this little one is not colicky. 

I'm so excited for tomorrow. We're doing the hospital walk through and preregistration. As each week passes, it gets more real. Today we put the car seat base into the car. I put it behind the drivers seat since I know I will need as much room as possible when we get out of the hospital. DH was not happy about the arrangement but I said deal with it because he didn't have to worry about stitches or birthing a baby out of an private area. That made him shut up real quick. :blush: I am getting bossy this past week.

Going to set up the hospital bag this week and put it on the car seat with baby's go home bag. Told DH to get his ready before the end of the month as well, just in case. 

Why do I have this weird feeling that I don't have enough time to do everything that needs to get done? is it just me? DH says it's "super" nesting phase, lol. I keep telling him about everything that I need to do and he rolls his eyes and says I will have plenty of time. I don't think guys understand..maybe it's the last surge of hormones.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't know if it's hormones or a more realistic grasp of everything that needs to be done, but I feel the same way! Our nursery isn't even painted all the way! Aaaaah!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Here's a current pic of me and the bump. We went on a lovely walk around the lake near our home in Florida. It was so hot outside so I was squinting.
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## molly86

I'm glad I'm not the only one desperate to get everything ready. Dh says there is no point filling our house with stuff we don't need yet. He doesn't seem to understand that some babies come early. He thinks that is really unlikely and if it does happen he can go out and buy things while I'm in hospital. I just want to be prepared and have everything now!


----------



## frenchie35

I had my 3rd trimester scan this morning. Everything checks out, but the dr was curious about DD's head size at birth, since this LO's head circumference is off the charts. His weight is estimated at 2.15 kg (4lb 12oz), so I think he'll more than double over the next 2 months. I guess he'll be in 3-month sizes right away!

Happy Monday, everyone!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0553-1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommasquirrel

Frenchie are they talking about inducing you early in case babies head is estimated to be bigger than your DD? 

I have so many newborn clothes I fear that when baby arrives he/she will be too big for them, lol. Oh well, I can always put them in a hope box for the next one. 

I had such a hard time sleeping last night because little one was moving so much. I know it will only get worse in time. Hope I can get a good nap today so I won't have on my grumpy pants this afternoon. Really want to be a in a good mood and ready for the hospital tour to ask questions.


----------



## twinkie2

Mommasquirrel-lo wouldn't stop moving all day yesterday for me either! It was crazy! I've had loads of moment and big moments over the past weeks, but yesterday was the most active day I've had, this morning has started out somewhat similar...hoping baby doesn't decide to change it from days to nights :( Fx'd you get in a good nap today! I feel like I nap most days anymore, regardless of how well I sleep at night:shrug:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you enjoy your hospital tour! I liked mine, it's nice to know what to expect. 

T has been more active at night lately, too, though it's not too crazy yet. He's always followed my schedule pretty closely, so it's an interesting development! I guess he's practicing for keeping me up all night after he's born. 

Tomorrow is the short femur follow up ultrasound. So hopefully I'll get a midwife call in the next few days with some news. 

I have a friend embroidering a few blankets for him (I'm kind of jealous of her embroidery machine). I'm getting one monogrammed, one with an adorable mama and baby bear, and I'm doing one with a little dapper bear in a top hat and his name. I'm torn between Teddy and Theodore for that one, but I'm thinking I'd rather put his real name on it if it's something we're going to save for him. I may use a photo of the blankets to announce his name on Facebook this week. A lot of people coming to the shower know, but my mom still doesn't, and I'm going to be in deep you know what if anyone slips and she finds out she's the only close person I haven't told (even though it's mostly been DH telling). I doubt using "Well, nobody else is constantly negative and hypercritical" as an excuse will help...

I'm so excited, one of my friends is coming all the way from Boston for the shower! She tries to come for a weekend every January anyway, so it's not entirely 100% just for the shower, but it's still really cool. Her husband just accepted a new job and there's a lot of transition stuff going on, so she wasn't sure she'd make it this year.

Hope everyone is feeling ok and not too beat up by feisty babies :D


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck on your ultrasound tomorrow, MrsK! and I would also put Theodore because that's what we've put on some artwork we made lol. 

Little bit of a funny story, we have told our daughter ( who will be 3 in a month) that her baby brother will be named Theodore. She says he will not, his name is Jack, and has been telling everyone that her baby brother's name is Jack! We will see what she thinks when he's born and isn't named Jack hahaha. We haven't told anyone other than our siblings the name though, so at least she isn't going around telling people his actual name!


----------



## frenchie35

I haven't heard about any talk of inducing - every dr I've seen just asks me how the delivery with DD went. His abdomen measurement isn't off the charts, so I don't think he's too much of a chunker, just a big head. DD had about the same measurements at the same scans and no one talked about induction then either. I'm having another scan at 37 weeks to check on the same brain structure that we've been monitoring, so I'll have another measurement then.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Swampmaiden, that casserole sounds delicious! I am definitely going to try that.

Squirrel- you are adorable with that bump! 

MrsK- good luck with the scan and yay for your friend coming out to visit!

Frenchie- I am having a big baby too. She is at 89% growth. Ugh! They didn't tell me exact weight estimation Friday but I will make sure to ask next week at my next scan.

As far as freezer cooking, I have a pan of baked ziti, some soup portions, some chili portions, and a turkey pot pie. We have a small freezer so I'm not entirely sure how much more I should make.
I have had the most intense thigh cramps yesterday and today. Oh it hurts so bad that I haven't been able to get anything done! I am hoping to start clearing out the office to set up the baby stuff. That way the dogs can start getting used to the new smells.
Oh and I am only planning on DH being in delivery but if my wonder twin were able to be up from SC for it she would be allowed too. I was also finally able to find a baby class that didn't interfere with work or school schedules. It's not at the hospital we are delivering at though.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Funny how Momma & Twinkie had major movement days on the same day when you are the same gestation! I will have to see what mine does at 31w1d.

Lovely bump pic Momma!! 

Super cute button nose on your LO, Frenchie! I hope everything is starting to settle down a little bit over there. I heard they are upping the military presence to prevent anymore attacks. 

MrsK, good luck tomorrow and I agree with Theodore rather than Teddy on the blankie! With DS we named him Jacob but intended on calling him Jack, then I insisted on calling him Jacob at first (so he would know his full name) and now we all just call him Jacob all the time and he doesn't like Jack. My dad calls him Jakey and his god mother calls him Jake but those are literally the only two people he will allow to call him anything but Jacob!

Funny Nelly! We let DS "pick" his sister's name (from a very short list that were mostly variations on the name DH and I had already picked out years ago). My Aunt (we see them maybe 3 times a year) ended up getting a puppy last year for Christmas and called the dog Charley- our baby will be Charlotte Lousie, but we (& DS) intend on calling her Charlie. At Christmas, while playing with the puppy, DS told my Aunt and my cousin's finance that he likes the name Charlie and our baby's name is Charlie (we have not shared the name with anyone). My Aunt who used to work with kids said "What a lovely name! I like the name Charlie" with lots of enthusiasm, I didn't confirm or deny and DS beamed at her... my cousin's fiance (whom I have very little regard for since the first time she met my family & grandparents she decided to wear a short dress and no panties) said "You can't call the baby Charlie, Charlie is a boys name- the baby is a girl." DS ignored her the rest of the day. :haha:


----------



## NellyLou

Lol Lilfoosh foosh, that is cute! And I like the name Charlie for a girl! Adorable!

I am jealous of that florida pic! It is snowing here right now :(

Don't worry too much about baby weights predicted for the ultrasounds! I had an ultrasound the day before my daughter was born. They said she was a little over 8 lbs. She was born 16 hours later at 6lbs 8 ounces. She was very long, but not chunky at all. She always measured long during the ultrasounds, and this guy is measuring average, so I guess he will be short compared to his sister hehe.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! Nelly, I hope you don't start getting personalized Jack presents!

I hope the cramps ease up, Bookwrm. 

Girls have had masculine nicknames for ages! It's hardly news to call a Charlotte Charlie... Some people!

I've heard sizing estimates are way off, too. I'm curious to see how T is measuring, but the ultrasound tech we always get never tells us much.

So I found a dress at the thrift store awhile ago that's ok for my shower, but I don't love it. Motherhood put one I really like on clearance, but once you factor in getting it here this week, it's right back up to non-clearance price :( Grrr.... If we have time tomorrow, I may see if I can find it in a store. Maybe I'll try on all the maternity dresses I have and try to convince myself to wear one of them.


----------



## DrMum

Is everyone doing a shower before hand or is anyone like me and superstitious so doing a meet and greet after the baby is safely here?

I actually have most of the things we need and am horribly disorganized even with those! Although you will all be proud of me, I finally bit the bullet and ordered some nursery bedding and decor for the new baby. Felt a bit like it might "jinx" things but so far I've stayed sane! Thank heavens you guys don't judge me! :) one step at a time right!?


----------



## Bookity

I've got nothing dove for this kiddo. Other than having most gear due to having two kids already. Need to sort out nursery, clothes, and probably tons I'm not even thinking of!


----------



## MrsKChicago

You do whatever you have to do, DrMum! I definitely wanted the shower, I know people will buy things, and I'd rather they buy things I actually want.


----------



## Teilana

We will be having 2 showers. One with dh's side of the family and some friends on that side before baby gets here and then one after from my side of the family with some friends there too after he arrives.


----------



## NellyLou

No shower here, but we don't need anything other than small things. A lot of friends and family have given boy clothes hand me downs so we don't need much at all. Just diapers lol!


----------



## mommasquirrel

The hospital tour was short and sweet. It was nice to see how everything happens. Also happy the nursery is so close. I had tons of questions but DH asked the most important one for Labour partners, where can we get coffee? It was hilarious. All the husbands agreed that it was a good question. 

Drmum: I think your in the safe zone. I did not have a baby shower even though I would have loved one. Friends have been mailing me tidbits so its nice. We went ahead and bought what we needed. Now its mostly wants that are leftover. 
My looms arrived in the mail..time to make hats..lol. just a few more sewing projects. So glad DH is okay with my sewing machine and fabric everywhere.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

DrMum, I'm of the opinion that whatever makes you feel the most comfortable is what you should go with. Normally I'm incredibly superstitious so I definitely understand your mindset. I'm having 2 showers because it's traditional here. No one really does a meet and greet. Plus, I have nothing for this little one and figure it would be chaotic doing one in the muddy wet nasty month of March with a baby with a defective lung. 

Squirrel- that would definitely be my husband's question too! Glad the tour went well. Ours is on Valentine's day of all days lol

The leg cramps eased a bit but I pushed too much getting clothes sorted and everything today. I did get some leftover soup into the freezer for when the baby comes though! I was a bit hormonal and cross with DH tonight though. Why must the man decide to come out and spend time with me when I'm smack in the middle of doing stuff so he just gets in the way?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll confess to making a mental note to myself when we passed the coffee shop in the hospital lobby :D I'm sure I won't want it in labor, but I'll want it after!

I'm all done with casseroles and taking a break. I have seven in the freezer now! Nice big ones, so they should last a couple weeks unless we eat them for every meal. And of course I made a test enchilada casserole for tonight while I was at it ;)


----------



## Teilana

We are planning on doing freezer meals at the beginning of February. I may add more to what we make though. Do up some favorites cause when we do our big cook we aren't fans of everything cooked. We get together with a bunch of people and all decide on 5-6 meals and the do up huge batches of them and divide them out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that sounds fun! I've done it with just one friend, but it could get interesting with a crowd. I went with familiar recipe this time, but I may have some fun with the next batch.


----------



## missfrick

So far I have 2 containers of chicken taco soup/chilli frozen from what I made tonight, plus we ate it tonight and are having leftovers of it tomorrow. I have to send it to my mom's though, because we don't have a deep-freeze yet and our freezer is small. Next on the list is lasagnas. 

We are not having a shower, we will do a Jewish traditional baby naming sometime after she's born (probably after Passover [Easter-time]) and we're likely doing it in Montreal which is a schlep but we did all the wedding stuff here so alas! Plus, he said people will just buy us stuff after she's born. I'm pretty nervous we won't be ready though, I keep mentioning the things we absolutely need (diapers, wipes, baby wash, diaper genie, a wrap to wear her, I would like a belly band to hold my insides where they go) and he's getting frustrated with me; I'm probably nagging, but I'm 32.5 weeks preg and the doc said I can go any time after 37 weeks, so I need to feel secure and those are the things I need to feel that way. Luckily we have furniture, the room is painted, and we have clothes coming out of our ying yangs! But I still feel there's so much to do! Oh I need to find a nightie to wear during labour too...


----------



## frenchie35

I think it's necessary to feel like you're on top of things if this is your first (baby) rodeo. Having a newborn can feel so overwhelming at times, so you don't want to be worrying about not having everything sorted before the birth. When you've already been down this road, you have a better perspective of what you can do in what amount of time, and you tend to pare down to the essentials.

That's one of the reasons it's sometimes frowned upon to have showers for 2nd+ babies because you should have a handle on all of this already! Unfortunately baby showers do not exist in France, but the government gives you 800 euros in your 7th month to buy baby stuff! Since we have almost everything we need that money will be used for a new laptop and tuition for DD to start school in the fall (eek!).

As for me, I still need to buy some baby laundry detergent to wash clothes/bedding and ask DH to find the car seat and bouncy seat in basement storage so I can wash the covers.


----------



## DrMum

I love the idea of the meal exchange. Kind of like a Christmas cookie exchange without 6 dozen cookies to ice! Wondering if we could make that work here....!

In this area the done thing is for people to cook for a family with a new baby for the first 10-14 days. After our daughter died we also were treated to the revolving door of food! People were super kind but it was a little overwhelming at times. Maybe this time will be different when not in the throes of uber bereavement, opening the door won't be quite such a mind struggle. I did find it really interesting what people made us. I was never sure if they cooked what THEY liked to eat, or what they thought WE the immigrants to canada would like to eat! It was a real sociological experiment!


----------



## NellyLou

MissFrick, do I need to talk to that hubby!? There are some things you absolutely NEED before you have the baby - diapers, wipes, sleepers, a couple of hats, blankets, face cloths, burp cloths, bath stuff (you'll probably have a baby with a tonne of hair so the little fine toothed combs are necessary to prevent cradle cap), nail clipper, a bed and a carseat. I definitely recommend getting a wrap as well. It saved my life last time. I wouldn't worry about a nighty to labour in, unless you're willing to chuck it :S I wore the hospital gown and it was covered in blood after the delivery..... I would recommend buying a nighty or two with buttons down the front though for after delivery. Easier to BF in, and if you have a C-section you won't want to wear pants. They are on sale at Loblaws right now :)

Frenchie, that is awesome that France gives you 800 euros to prep for baby! I am jealous.

Also jealous of everyone making these awesome casseroles and meals lol. Making me hungry!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DrMum, we are doing a meet & greet, not a shower. I feel like having a shower would jinx it too, maybe not exactly jinx it, but I guess I am just so much more aware now of all the things that can still go wrong that I don't feel like I can celebrate until the baby is home.

I also was telling a friend yesterday that I am still completely unable to picture our family with a newborn. I have not been able to picture baby in the crib, holding her, changing her, what she might look like, how DS will react- nothing. The only times I have even had dreams of the baby she has died every time. I'm excited and I'm glad that everything is going well but I am quite aware of how quickly things can change. :hugs: We will get through it! 

I'm also totally jealous of everyone cooking! I have several recipes that I want to make, I wanted to start this week but we are right in the middle of tax season so I just don't have the time or energy! By the time I have done as much work as I need to I just feel like lying down. I'm hoping I can start in 2 weeks, otherwise I will probably end up waiting until end of Feb when I start working part time.


----------



## NellyLou

:hugs: lilfooshfoosh and DrMum! Pregnancy is so difficult as it is without having a previous loss. I can't imagine.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Frenchie, So jealous that you get a nice check to help with baby. Wish our government did the same. We have to wait until next tax season to get some monetary relief. I am really looking forward to that. I figure the money will go into our egg next since I've spent so much money and we had to cut back on our deposits since we got pregnant. I'm determined to have a good nest egg up before we leave Florida so we can get a good home. 
Lilfoosh: I don't even want to think about taxes yet. We are waiting for our paperwork to arrive so I can do everything. My husband is pretty useless at doing anything other than making the money. =) he used to go out and pay a tax person to prepare his taxes each year before I met him. I'm so used to doing it myself, takes about 2-3 hours and I'm done. All he does is ask, how much do we get back. My reply each year, is "nothing"...everything that comes back goes into a nest egg. He doesn't like that answer but it needs to get done. He's the type of person that goes on spending sprees when he has money in his wallet. However, he has come a long way in the last 4 years. I think my spend thrift attitude is finally rubbing off on him.:thumbup:
Teilana: sounds pretty cool that you get so many people into the mass cooking. Wish I had more hands to chop up everything. We're going to Sears in the in the last week of January to pick up a chest freezer than the cooking is ON... Hoping I have enough energy to put up meals that will last 10-14 days. I wrote down ten recipes that I can use and figured I can make 2-3 of each. Of course, everything is easier said than done but we will see.
Weird dreams, I had a really weird one after my nap. I dreamt I went on a huge camping trip with close family friends with baby. I had to breastfeed in front of everyone and they stared. It was the whole deer in the headlights look. Then my DH comes over and says he in line next. Like I am some milking machine. I wake up before he attaches himself. It was so weird I called him at work saying he is never permitted to do that. lol. He laughed at me saying not to worry that all the "goods" goes to baby.


----------



## NellyLou

Mrs K, did you have your ultrasound yet?


----------



## NellyLou

mommasquirrel, I have always done my own taxes too. I kind of like doing it though! But this year I have to figure out how to include my side business... Will probably need help with that. Our taxes for maternity leave suck in Canada. They don't take enough off, so when you file your taxes for the year off, you get stuck paying back a fair amount.


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Mrs K, did you have your ultrasound yet?

I just got home. All I know is what I could stealthily read off of the tech's screen, at a bad angle. I'll know more in a day or two when the midwife calls. From what I could gather, his femurs are still in the 6th percentile. The rest of him looked like it was mostly in the 30th, but there were a couple measurements in between, no idea what they were. Overall, he's measuring about two weeks behind. I didn't get all his percentiles last time, only the femurs, but I guess if they've stayed the same, he's growing at the rate he should? I hope... I'm not liking this small baby business.

And he's breech again. So either the midwife was mistaken last week, or he's still somersaulting. I guess I should take a look at Spinning Babies. Between the position issues and the small femurs, I'm getting worried I may be looking at a c-section, but I'm probably overreacting. It's been a crappy day overall and DH and I are both in a bad mood, so it's hard not to just assume the worst.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh, hopefully the midwife will give you good news. Don't worry about the position too much. Lots of time to move still!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks. I'll probably be more rational about it tomorrow. I slept badly and our coffeemaker is broken, and I don't do well with exhaustion these days. The picture she gave me is less terrifying than usual, though!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1729.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DrMum

I hate it when they tell you nothing at scans mrsk! Especially caffeine deprived pregnant women...!! 
I'll be thinking of you getting your results, and also hoping you get a new coffee maker to help with general life! :hugs:

Tomorrow I have the next NST and BPP at the maternofetomedicine unit. It always stresses me out to go there, but I always feel better afterwards. Ho hum. Just a few more weeks to make it through....


----------



## MrsKChicago

You'll do great, DrMum. I bet you'll be relieved once baby is here.

I'm back in the land of the rational. I'm hoping the midwife calls tomorrow to say he's just a little guy. I'm going to look into Spinning Babies and decide at what point I'd consider things like acupuncture to get the little twerp pointed the right way. My midwife was very confident that he was head down last week.

We finally got around to trying some car seats in our tiny car, and found a nice infant seat with lots of nice safety features that doesn't leave me sitting on the dashboard. Of course, it's $300. Ouch!!! And I have a shower outfit I'm happy with. I had a boring dress, went to see if Motherhood had a clearance dress I was eying online, didn't find it, but did find a nice long skirt that goes well with a lace top I've been wanting to get more use out of. I took a photo to show friends, that doubles as my (slightly delayed) 32+5 pic. And we took the Keurig back to Costco for an exchange. I guess the timing was good because it came with a bunch of K cups and I just ran out. Maybe this one will last two months, too, and I'll never have to buy coffee again ;)
 



Attached Files:







32 plus 5.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 14


----------



## missfrick

LOL Nelly, no I think he will get the point in February, when if he keeps not getting the things we need I will just go out with my mom and charge them all... I want him to be a part of things, but really things are becoming pretty overwhelming... 

I think for me it just kinda hit that our baby will be here in 7 weeks or less, and I'm kinda shitting my pants about the whole thing.

Gave up on the scale, I'm on track to gain at least 50 and there's nothing I can do about it...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope he comes around soon. I'd go out and buy without DH if I had to, too. You don't want to leave stuff too late.


----------



## missfrick

I NEED everything purchased by the first week in February. We have a crib, dresser, bassinette, clothing... the necessities we definitely have lots of them... but I want to be as prepared as possible, and she needs diapers that's for sure


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, I'm glad you at least have most of the big necessities! All we have is clothes and a few diapers and toys. And a little bouncer. 

I'm going to paint some swatches in the baby's room today. We have two different shades of teal that we're considering. I think I'll prefer the lighter teal, but we'll see.


----------



## MrsKChicago

DrMum, how did it go today? Feeling better, I hope!


----------



## Bookity

We've got to buy at least a crib and a dresser. Also a conversion kit to make our girls cribs into full size beds. DH and I will be switching rooms with them as their room cannot fit 2 full size beds. So a lot of moving things around. Obviously, not something I can handle without help. But I think we have in our heads what needs to go where now. DH is off on Friday and if the weather is ok we'll be making some purchases then. It just NOW occurred to me that the conversion kit (and possibly the crib) may take 6 weeks to arrive and I've only got 9 left!! Cutting it close!!

My sister brought over some things for baby yesterday, baby's first clothes! I've got two wonderful friends who have offered to send me some of their baby boy things. Also just ordered some clothes from target yesterday. Breathing a little easier that I've done SOMETHING now!


----------



## missfrick

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm going to paint some swatches in the baby's room today. We have two different shades of teal that we're considering. I think I'll prefer the lighter teal, but we'll see.

We went with the lightest teal and it was still pretty dark for a nursery, it's a great color and you have to consider whether the furniture will be white or dark... have fun, we enjoyed picking the color for ours!

Glad Teddy seems to be okay, at least he's healthy even if he's small. Hopefully you get more answers soon!


----------



## MrsKChicago

The furniture is kind of medium light, but the whole room won't be teal. It's a bright limey green over the chair rail, just needs a different color for the bottom third of the room :) I think teal all over would probably be a bit intense!

I looked up what 30th percentile birth weight at full term would be, and it's about 6 3/4lbs, which doesn't seem too tiny. Smaller than DH and I were at birth, but not by more than a pound or so. It made the 30th percentile bit a lot less scary, I just want to know about the femurs now! I'm resisting the urge to start measuring DH's legs ;)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> The furniture is kind of medium light, but the whole room won't be teal. It's a bright limey green over the chair rail, just needs a different color for the bottom third of the room :) I think teal all over would probably be a bit intense!
> 
> I looked up what 30th percentile birth weight at full term would be, and it's about 6 3/4lbs, which doesn't seem too tiny. Smaller than DH and I were at birth, but not by more than a pound or so. It made the 30th percentile bit a lot less scary, I just want to know about the femurs now! I'm resisting the urge to start measuring DH's legs ;)

I don't understand how is that small? My daughter was 6lb 5 wen born and that's not classed as small and it's not that big of a difference.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It isn't, really. 30th percentile is considered normal, it just surprised me to hear until I looked up what it actually translated to. His femurs are in the 6th percentile, though. Quite a big difference! There were one or two measurements in the teens, too, but I didn't see what they were. 30th percentile would be great if _all_ of him were there...


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Dr. Mum- how did it go?

MrsK- super cute outfit! I am glad you are feeling better after caffeine. Fx that your midwife is more reassuring. Amelia is in breech now too so I'm going to start looking into spinning babies if she is still breech at my scan next week.

Frenchie- that is so nice that your government gives you a check for baby stuff. I mean I'm sure you pay for it and then some in taxes but it still is nice to not have to worry about baby gear funds.

I got my shower invitation today for the 31st. It's cute with pink and then pink and white stripe on the back. My sister and Aunt are the main organizers and they asked that people bring a children's book. I was hoping to get some cleaning done today but it was cold and the dogs were soooo snuggly lol. I at least did some laundry though.
Oh and here's my 29wk bump photo on my wedding anniversary - we went for lunch at the place the wedding was at.
 



Attached Files:







29wks.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsKChicago

You look great! Happy anniversary :)

There's nothing like a pile of dogs on a cold day. Aren't you supposed to be taking it easy anyway? 

I didn't hear from the midwives today, so I'll call tomorrow. This is my fourth scan at this imaging center, and only one of them has actually been sent over to the midwives, and that's because I mentioned to the tech that the previous two hadn't been sent over. Kind of annoying, but it's not an emergency situation or anything, at least.


----------



## DrMum

Thanks girls, it was good today. Scan was first and they made an effort to show me the baby moving round and give me a pic, rather than just the usual cold clinical get you in, get you out. Non stress test afterwards actually proved quite stressful as he just went to sleep and wasn't moving round! The nurse in charge of the unit came and looked after about 15 minutes, demanded to know if I'd had lunch, and announced "this baby is starving". It was hilarious, she brought me a muffin and an apple juice and the baby took off like rocket!
So, it was all good. Moral of the story, eat lunch before these appointments! Or take a coffee or something I guess!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! Babies must love muffins. Now Teddy wants one... ;)


----------



## mommasquirrel

Missfrick: Just buy things every time your at the store. Look online for diapers that can be delivered. When my friend had her baby I ordered diapers from amazon and had batches delivered twice a month. What are some of the things you need that are left on your list? Are they small things or big items? Maybe you can get some of the items from a thrift shop so they are not too expensive. 

I'm doing okay. Felt really weird most of the day with tons of pressure down in my cervix area. Even spotted a little but it went away a few hours later. DH thinks it's my body preparing for little one. It's scary yet exciting to think in as little as 4 weeks I could have a little one to cuddle with. I have been crying on/off for the past few days. I feel like I don't have enough time to clean and get everything done. DH has tried to be supportive and keeps telling me to breath and know that everything is okay. It's odd because I've never felt like this before. It's almost like the anxiety the day before a huge exam. 
Other than that, I packed part of my hospital bag and I'm getting my vacation bag ready. I'm so ready for a vacation and I'm hoping it will relax me. I don't like being a nervous and anxious person.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Drmum: the nurse sounds hilarious. I really want a muffin now. Maybe I'll have on on a cheat day this upcoming week. So last night i was starting to pack more in the hospital bag and couldn't decide what to bring as babies going home outfit. I put 3 options in the bag all different sizes because if baby is huge, it won't fit newborn clothes. I am really hoping baby is not massive, when I say massive I mean like 20 pounds with a full grown beard asking for a lager after I deliver. I have this image in my head of a pudgy long legged babe. I don't mind wrinkly or pudgy. :wacko: I don't think I'm asking for much. I just keep telling myself a few more weeks, a few more weeks.

What is everyone's fear about delivery? about how the baby will look? About labor?

I just know I should go in with a clear mind and hope for the best but I keep worrying that baby will get stuck, lol. Darn my doctor and for mentioning this kid is built like a linebacker.


----------



## NellyLou

Lol Mommasquirrel, your post made me laugh! I'm expecting my little guy to be born hairy, so I really hope he doesn't have a beard! My daughter was teeny tiny (6lbs 8oz) so I'm not expecting a big baby, although I am hoping he is a bit chunkier than she was. The only thing I worry about during delivery right now, is that he'll be sunnyside up and won't turn like his sister. I don't want to tear so much again :S I can not wait to see his little face though. Our daughter looked nothing like we expected (blonde and blue eyes coming from a greek man and a French Canadian woman... unexpected) so we will see if he looks like his sister or more like his parents.


----------



## Bookity

My biggest delivery fear is that I'll need another episiotomy... from conversation with my doctor it's nearly a given because I push babies out so fast my lady bits don't get time to adequately stretch... couple that with scar tissue from 2 previous episiotomies and yeah, lucky me. Trying to just accept it. She did make a note and promise me that they would try to avoid it, but it if comes to baby's safety (as it was with DD2 - at least - she had heart rate decels that didn't come back up between contractions) they'll do one again. Also would be really great if baby wasn't sunny side up. Had back labor with #2 and it wasn't fun at all! She turned in the birth canal and banged her nose up on my pelvis poor thing.


----------



## bumpwishes

mommasquirrel said:


> I'm doing okay. Felt really weird most of the day with tons of pressure down in my cervix area. Even spotted a little but it went away a few hours later. DH thinks it's my body preparing for little one. It's scary yet exciting to think in as little as 4 weeks I could have a little one to cuddle with. I have been crying on/off for the past few days. I feel like I don't have enough time to clean and get everything done. DH has tried to be supportive and keeps telling me to breath and know that everything is okay. It's odd because I've never felt like this before. It's almost like the anxiety the day before a huge exam.
> Other than that, I packed part of my hospital bag and I'm getting my vacation bag ready. I'm so ready for a vacation and I'm hoping it will relax me. I don't like being a nervous and anxious person.

Aww mommasquirrel :hugs:, I'm not surprised you're getting a tad emotional. There is a lot going on. Don't stress too much about the cleaning, it is only expected that you probably won't be able to do it all. I'm an anxious and nervous person too, it's no fun right? aha. It is exciting how soon your LO could be here :). It's good you've started packing both bags, a vacation will be great!

I love the nurse story DrMum! that's brilliant that she brought you a muffin and apple juice, yum.

I have started feeling very heavy now, not good considering i'm on at 30 weeks! I feel so compact and when baby moves, it's my whole stomach that moves. Reckon I'll be a right grump for the last few weeks aha. I was lucky enough to drive by our local mamas and papas on Tuesday, they're shutting down and had huge savings! I caved and bought the bouncer I love even though it had only £8 off, however, I got my preferred changing bag half price! Shame we hadn't known sooner or we could have bought some of the display furniture cheap.


----------



## MrsKChicago

MommaSquirrel, you'd better find some plaid flannel onesies for taking your lager baby home! 

My biggest delivery fears (besides the obvious emergency situations) are that I won't be able to handle it, and that after going to so much effort to minimize needles and sharp things, I'll end up needing _all_ the needles and sharp things. IVs, epidural, episiotomy, stitches, maybe a c section for good measure. 

As long as the baby's not goofy looking, I'm happy. We have a couple friends with funny looking babies, but that tends to be more common with girls looking just like dad. I can imagine some funny combinations looking at us as adults, but we were both cute babies, so hopefully the baby will be too. And if not, I'm sure he'll grow into it. 

And there's still that little worry at the back of my brain that we'll get all set up for a boy and he'll come out a girl and not even have a name. All the big stuff is neutral, at least...

Still no word from the midwives, I bet the ultrasound place didn't send my records again. I'll call and check once lunch hour is over.


----------



## NellyLou

Lol, mrsk, that's basically what happened to me last time! Everything other than the C-section! honestly though, if your labour is strong enough, you won't feel any needles! Fingers crossed we all have quick easy labours and deliveries this time!!!


----------



## molly86

I'm scared I just won't have the strength or the energy to push him out. I imagine the midwife telling me I need to do bigger, stronger pushes and then I'll be saying I can't. I don't know why I think that. I know everyone manages it.


----------



## twinkie2

I feel like I have so many fears I don't even know where to start, many of which have already been said :nope:


----------



## missfrick

Ok ladies, I need help! I don't know what this child is doing today but two things are happening.
1: I feel like I have a couple drops of pee in me at all times, causing me to go to the bathroom every 5 seconds (and of course there's nothing there)
2: I don't know where her hands are positioned, but my guess is down because it's like she's tickling my vagina/arousal area... it is NOT arousing, but quite uncomfortable... it tickles and also causes me to feel like I have to pee, and has been practically non stop for the past 4 hours.
Anyone else get this? Any ideas for remedies? I'm going to a hockey game tonight, and I feel like I'm going to be walking incredibly funny trying to handle these two strange sensations.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like she's hanging out really low! I get those pelvic tickles sometimes, I've been carrying low in general. Have you tried walking around and shimmying and kind of jostling the baby? Sometimes it works for me. Or lay on your side and see if she'll shift.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I heard back from the midwife finally. It was kind of reassuring but kind of not. I suck at reading ultrasounds (I guess that shouldn't come as a surprise), and it turns out all of him is in the 6th percentile. His femurs are proportionate now, but all of him is still tiny. Apparently he was 6th percentile at the last scan, too, but slightly lower on the 6th percentile. The midwife thinks that it's nothing to worry about - that he's just small. His fluid levels are good, my weight gain is good, and he looks healthy. We're doing another ultrasound in 2 or 3 weeks to make sure he's still growing at a consistent rate, and I'm guessing they'll be frequent til the end. She said if he drops below 3rd percentile, then they'll get even more frequent. I have an appointment on Tuesday so I can ask more in depth questions, once I've had some time to process.

All of their patients have to meet their consulting physician, and we have an appointment to do that on Tuesday after my midwife appointment. Sounds like we'll be discussing his size with her, as well, and seeing if she thinks we need to get in for an ultrasound at 2 weeks instead of 3. I'm a little freaked out that it's at a point where we need to get an OB involved.

I hope he keeps growing and we don't have to look at getting him out early. He was measuring right on track at 9 and 20 weeks, within a couple days. I looked it up and 6th percentile if he makes it to 40 weeks is a little under 6lbs. That seems so incredibly small.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx he has a big growth spurt and all goes ok :D I guess ideally u could do with him being a little late to give him more time to grow or won't that make any diff? Sorry iv never dealt with the percentile stuff etc


----------



## MrsKChicago

I really don't know. If it's a placenta issue or something, he's better off coming early, but the midwife didn't seem to think it was the placenta because he grew at a steady rate since the last ultrasound. As long as he's healthy, he can stay in as long as he wants...


----------



## mommasquirrel

missfrick: I know this will sound weird but get down on all fours and lower yourself to your elbows. keep your butt high and wiggle your hips back and forth for a few minutes. Gravity will shift baby out. If you're lucky she/he won't be giving you that feeling when you stand up again. If so, then it's a matter of time til the babe falls asleep and you'll be in the clear. Wear a pad just in case. I am constantly running to the potty lately. My little one is literally so low that when I go to the bathroom I can feel its head moving. It's horrible but part of pregnancy.

Hope it helps.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: don't worry too much about him being small. my adopted mom was telling me when my brother was born he was less than 5 pounds. She was 42 weeks along with him and it was an easy birth since he was small and she took him home the next day. Now he is 5'7'' and 150 lbs, almost 27 years later. It's all about genetics. If your short and your hubs is short you could have a small baby. I'm a giant in my family and so is my husband so we are having a giant baby. I was hoping it would be small since everyone in my family is small framed. Girls are around 5'1'' and boys 5'6''. Also, don't trust the ultrasounds, sometimes they are wrong and a few mm in measurements could mean the difference of a pound or two.


----------



## Bookity

How tall are you and DH MrsK? I have a friend who is a short woman, and her husband is short as well. She had a wonderfully healthy girl at 39 weeks who was 5 lb 11 or 13 oz (I get confused because the time of birth was either 5:11 or 5:13 so I just remember the numbers, not which one applies to weight and time). I'm sure if baby has been hanging out at the 6 percentile everything is fine and baby is just proportionally small! Hope everything goes well with your future scans!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks. I'm 5'4" and he's 5'7", so our height could be a factor, but this seems extreme, you know? We were both somewhere in the 7-8lb range at birth.


----------



## NellyLou

Some people just grow tiny babies :). I have two friends who each had two babies under 5.5lbs at full term. All 4 babies packed on the pounds as soon as they were born! It's good that they will monitor Teddy's growth, and hopefully he's just a tiny guy. I get it though, these babies make us worry about them from the moment we know they exist!


----------



## ladybrown33

Mrs K hopefully baby goes through a growth spurt over the next couple of weeks.

I think I've begun to lose my mucus plug already only a very little of it but still enough for me to notice, I'm not sure this is my first time around maybe some of you experienced moms could be of help here I have an appointment on Tuesday and will discuss it with the doctor then. Trying to hold this little guy in at least until 37 weeks....


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope the little dude stays put, ladybrown. I think mucus plug can regenerate.


----------



## Bookity

Yes it regenerates.


----------



## missfrick

mommasquirrel said:


> missfrick: I know this will sound weird but get down on all fours and lower yourself to your elbows. keep your butt high and wiggle your hips back and forth for a few minutes. Gravity will shift baby out. If you're lucky she/he won't be giving you that feeling when you stand up again. If so, then it's a matter of time til the babe falls asleep and you'll be in the clear. Wear a pad just in case. I am constantly running to the potty lately. My little one is literally so low that when I go to the bathroom I can feel its head moving. It's horrible but part of pregnancy.
> 
> Hope it helps.

Thanks, she's been a pain today, and when I went to the hockey game she was perfect... I get home, and it's more of the same. Hopefully she'll get out of whatever position she is in by morning, otherwise I'll try your wiggling technique. I'll try anything at this point, I have errands to run tomorrow and this will be most inconvenient!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsK, hearing baby isn't perfectly perfect can be hard, but he is perfect for him! With the extra monitoring they will find out if there is something wrong and you both will be fine. They will also find out if there is nothing wrong and you both will be fine. So it is kinda win-win. Like some other ladies pointed out- a) not all baby's are big and b) those scans can be inaccurate. :hugs:

MissFrick, I hope LO has moved a little.

Ladybrown, the mucous plug does regenerate and it isn't uncommon to start losing bits as you get closer to term. If the plug has bloody streaks in it call the doc.


----------



## frenchie35

@ladybrown : It could also be your cervical mucous thickening? The hormones are really spiking at this point.

@missfrick : Do you think she could be having hiccups? DD had them all the time in utero. I think just yesterday I felt them for the first time with this little guy. He's also sitting (head down, so is it really sitting?) lower than his sister, so I have those frequent potty stops that end up just being a trickle - when last time my bladder was fine. I'm up to 2 toilet visits during the night, but it's not too bad since I need to switch sides anyway.

@MrsK : I really think it's all about genetics. He may have seemed to be growing more steadily in the beginning because there's less variation between babies in the first trimester than later - when each baby seems to start developing into the specific little man or lady that he or she will be. DH's family is slightly worried/shocked by size estimates for this LO and definitely did a double-take when they saw DD for the first time. His side of the family makes tiny babies, but my genes have definitely taken over - to the point where he may even be a bit too big! If it's not one thing, it's the other. At least you don't have to worry about popping a cantaloupe-sized head out of your shmee-shmaw!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Shmee-shmaw!! lol


----------



## NellyLou

shmee-shmaw hahaha!

Anybody else feel like your pregnant with an octopus lately? This guy feels like he's trying to escape!

Frenchie, how has the potty training been going? We did it over Xmas break! Told my daughter that she was done with diapers and could wear pullups to bed and that was it - then stuck to it. The first few days were a bit rough, but after two weeks, she had no issues. She is also going to be three in a month so that probably helped.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, ladies. I'm feeling calmer about it today. I always need that day to come back to reality, you know? I'm just formulating all my questions for my appointment on Tuesday now. We don't really talk much to DH's family (small family, anyway), so I don't know what the average baby size is, I just recall being told at some point that he was 7ish lbs. His mom is really short, so there are small genes there... Both are families have really short people and tall people and not much in between  My nephew was a tank when he was born, and still is, so I guess he got all the tall genes and Teddy is getting all the small genes, just like my brother and me. I may ask DH to email his uncle and see if he has any idea of averages, but there are so few babies in that family, who knows what he knows?


----------



## NellyLou

Glad you're feeling a bit better today MrsK! I am sure seeing the doctor will help reassure you as well. Do you know what a 6th % baby is expected to weigh at birth? Although 6th % for length may not mean he's 6th % for weight lol. 

Anybody still having cravings? I could really go for a frozen yogurt right now!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so hungry, I'd eat just about anything right now ;)

I don't know exactly what 6th percentile is at full term, but it's a little under 6lbs. 5.8ish, I think.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm taking a break from work for a few minutes and wanted to tell you all about last weekend! I have been meaning to all week...

On Saturday DH booked me for a massage and I told him I wanted to get my eyebrows done too, since I was starting to look like a mountain lady and I was too lazy/tired to do it myself, so said it would be nice to have them waxed first and then end with the massage. I also contemplated getting a full leg & bikini wax but decided I wasn't in for that much pain, so I just stuck to the eyebrows. I've gotten my eyebrows waxed before and didn't think anything of it, but Saturday night my forehead and eyebrow area was so itchy!! I took a look in the mirror and had very clearly broken out in an angry red rash all over where she waxed. :nope: I'm not sure if it was the wax itself or the after lotion stuff they put on but it was not ok. That was the 3rd time I had an allergic reaction to a skin product this pregnancy; I'm normally not so sensitive. Anyhoo- SOOOOOOOO glad I opted out of the full leg/bikini! 

And the massage was nice...


----------



## NellyLou

Ooooh I want a massage! But that sucks about the wax!!!!! Definitely good thing you didn't go for the bikini/leg wax!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh- And, about 3 weeks ago someone I used to work with told me that she has had really bad BO ever since she had her kids... I didn't know what to say- it was awkward.

ANNNNNDDDD- I was in the kitchen at work the other day and someone who I barely know (like had to ask someone her name, because she talks to me all the time and I had no idea what it was) started telling me about her varicose veins and how they are all over her legs... Then is got really weird and she said "When I get my period, oh my gosh, my vagina! It gets all swollen and heavy." WTF?! I got outta there so quick


----------



## NellyLou

..... some people.... way too much detail lol! What can you even say!?


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies!

Been busy this week.. my classes are 3 days a week, and it gets exhausting on top of everything else.

MrsK, I know what you mean about getting all teary eyed at watching the video births... theres something really precious about it, and Im not a cryer but even I was moved

Also, you mentioned your baby is breech position again.. have they gone over stretches in your class that could encourage the baby to rotate to head down? one stretch they gave us was to go on all fours and arch the back up then back to flat (not sagging). The instructors said that can really help turn a baby if you do it for a few minutes everyday, worth a try!

bookwrmgal- thats a really nice pic!! Your bump looks great, and you have a really nice warm smile too :)

missfrick, I sometimes feel baby really low down there too, but its more akin to pressing, kicking, punching my bladder more than any other part. I agree with who said to get on your hands and knees with your head down to kinda jog the baby out of that nook. Hope it works!

I got our stroller in the mail the other day... Im really excited about it, and the fact that the baby will be here in about 8 weeks!! Its going to go by fast

Also, my step-sister just had a baby girl about 6 months ago, and she is going to bring me all of her 'old' newborn clothes, which is great! because I have NO clothes yet lol


----------



## swampmaiden

lmao Foosh... awk-ward!!!!


----------



## missfrick

UGH! I tried everything, including getting down on all fours and trying to wiggle her away... it didn't work... made some pretty embarrassing noises at Target today when she would poke me "just so"... 

Is anyone else starting to freak out a bit more? 33 weeks today means technically if my baby came in 4 weeks my doctor is all right with that... holy poop!


----------



## NellyLou

Hahaha teddy has been trying to escape via the Alien method all day today, and i'm sitting here at work saying "ouch" constantly! I don't know, they made me do that all 4s thing when I was 10cm dialated with my dd as well, and it didn't get her to budge then. Sometimes these kids just don't like to listen.

Yeah, I was thinking about the 4 weeks thing today too! Crazy!!!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Foosh, oh my god, I'm so glad you didn't do the bikini wax! Yowch!

My SIL mentioned today that she wanted to get me a massage but wanted to be sure I wanted one before she did it. I told her if the had the special table with the belly cutout, I didn't even need the massage part ;) 

Swamp, our instructor recommended Spinning Babies, but didn't go over any particular exercises. Teddy's been all over the place since the ultrasound, though. I swear he just flips between ultrasounds and midwife appointments to make the midwives look like liars ;) Since he's still itty, I guess he has plenty of room for somersaults. I figured I'd ask at my appointment Tuesday and see what position he's in and what the midwife thinks I should be doing. Some of those inversions and such on Spinning Babies don't look like things I should be doing while home alone, and we won't have time for supervised inversions til next week anyway. The pose you recommended should be easier, though, if I can find my yoga mat. 

I'm definitely freaking out a little, Missfrick! Especially since there's a chance now that they'll want to get him out early! The midwife didn't sound like she thought it was actually IUGR or anything risky, but I'm trying to keep my mind as open as possible to induction so it doesn't come as a shock to me if it happens.

I couldn't get a good photo, because paint colors never photograph well, but I painted a couple swatches in the nursery so we can decide on paint colors. The dark teal is definitely too dark, but it has a beautiful depth to it. The light blue is more the tone we want, but it's kind of boring. I'm hoping we can find something similar with a little more depth and interest to it, maybe a hint greener, but I'll be ok with the light blue if that's what we end up doing. The green on the top is staying, but it's more cheerful in real life than in the photo.

And if you're ever at the paint store and wondering if there's actually any difference between "light base" and "medium base," those two greens are technically the same color with a different base (oops). I didn't even know paint base had different shades like that, but it's amazing the difference!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1742.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## frenchie35

Nelly, this LO is definitely maxing out all of his living space. I can feel his bum and legs/knees rolling around all the time, especially after 7 pm.

Potty training has been going really well. We just went for the underpants with no pants option all day with lots of encouragement. I think it only took a couple of days for her to figure out that the accidents weren't fun. She only has diapers for naps and overnight. It has been more difficult to get her comfortable with #2 on the potty. I really think she was holding it in for a while, but now it just depends on her mood whether she wants to relax enough to go in the potty. It's been about a month, and I'd say she's doing well overall. Thanks for asking! I'm glad your little lady is pottying well too.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've had a killer headache all day. Not fun, especially with my weekend shower guest arriving tonight... But it feels like a growth spurt headache, and I haven't had one of those in weeks, so maybe the kid has finally gotten the memo! But seriously, someone saw my head off...


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Swamp- thanks for the sweet words! How exciting about the stroller! And the clothes! That is the one thing I am stressed about but my mother said she was going to do the research so I assume she's getting it. 

Foosh- awkward!!! People are so weird about over sharing ! And I definitely need to schedule my massage. But maybe not a wax lol
missfrick- I am definitely freaking out that time is getting so close!
MrsK- hope your headache eases up.

I was supposed to have my diabetes class today. Originally it was supposed to be at 2:30 but last week the nurse called and asked that I come in at 2. No big deal. At 11 I get a call saying they had to cancel it! So now weds I have a scan, ob appointment, and then back to the hospital for my diabetes class. My diet changes aren't really working because I feel sick and shaky all of the time lately. It will be exactly a month between my test and my class. At 31w4d wouldn't it be too late to really start treating this? Between that and DH being a royal grumpus the past 2 weeks I am ready to scream


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's a hell of a gap between diagnosis and class! I think at 31 weeks, it's still better to be on the GD diet, but shame on them for making you wait so long...


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh I definitely agree that I need to be on the diet. Thank goodness I decided to incorporate it before the classes but I don't think it is really working all that well and I wonder if I should ask to go straight to insulin or pills because I don't exactly have much time to play around with lifestyle changes when I am already high risk for preeclampsia and she is huge already. I am so livid with the negligence here.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oooh, I get you. The headache is messing with my reading comprehension... Definitely talk to them about the best approach if you don't think diet is managing it. Sometimes it's not enough. I hope you can get some answers.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Ladybrown: Hope your little linebacker stays put for at least another month. I too have lost little bits of my plug and the doctor said its normal. I've been more active now than before. 
Frenchie: Thank you for the new term, love it. I have always heard it called a hoo-haw. =)
Nellylou: Yes, This little one seems to try and escape whenever I am lying still. Its fun to watch but I don't like it when I get those not so fun pains down there where the sun doesn't shine.
Lilfoosh: that is hilarious. I know people that over share all the time and i just try to block it from memory. As for waxing, I am going to stay away because I was told by the midwives I could have a reaction since I have more blood flowing in my body. So I am trying out Threading. I went last weekend and it was interesting, not as painful as waxing. I had my brows and upper lip done. Now I don't feel like I'm harry from the hendersons. I've come to the conclusion my lady bits will just have to go au natural until after baby is born. DH has volunteered to trim me every so often because he knows I hate, absolutely hate being hairy. Massages...I can't wait for mine. We are booked for Tuesday... hooray!!
Swampmaiden: Glad to hear you are getting the stuff ready for baby. Before you know it we'll all have our little ones and be sleep deprived. lol 
Missfrick: I am definitely freaking out but I keep trying to stay positive and not get worked up. So glad that I am going on this trip to help calm my nerves. Hoping the pool is heated so I can just soak all day.
MrsK: hoping the headache goes away, have you had your coffee today? I had a brief headache and fever the other night and DH gave me a tylenol and I just laid down for 20 minutes and started to feel back to normal. Hope it's the same for you.
bookwrmgal: did the doctor give you a glucose monitor? my suggestion would be to allow yourself snacks once an hour to help so your blood sugar doesn't drop. It took me a few days to get used to having so much food around me and not eat it all in one sitting. If you notice you're getting shakey drink something like juice. It will work faster than any solid. Sometimes things have way too much sugar and it will increase the BS up and then drop, this can make you get dizzy, have the sweats and feel off. Don't worry about the class too much. For me, diagnosis to class it was almost 3 weeks. I got the order for the GD and I decided to do it early rather than wait for 29 weeks. So I found out sooner than most. Hoping you won't need insulin, I don't do well with needles. If you end up having to do insulin, how are you with giving yourself shots? 

Tonight I saw a film called microbirth. If you can find it online, it's worth the time. It was pretty interesting. I'm really looking forward to this childbirth crash course tomorrow. Hoping it will keep me wake or else they may end up with a sleeping momma, lol.


----------



## chimama

mommasquirrel - I hear you on the threading. I started threading my eyebrows, upper lip and chin on a monthly basis due to unusual hair growth from this pregnancy and it has been a lifesaver. A massage would be great but not keen on it as my skin has become hypersensitive in third trimester - I can only wear cotton items now or lie/sit on cotton material, everything else makes me really itch and I don't have OC so not sure if I would react to the massage oils. I'm looking forward to when baby gets out and I get my skin back!

MrsK - hope the headache stops. Are you checking your BP as well to make sure it's okay?


----------



## MrsKChicago

The headache is mostly gone now - just a tiny hint left, and I'm sure my terrible sleep was a factor. I can't check my BP from home, but it's been totally normal at every appointment, and I mentioned the headaches a month or two ago and was told it's just hormones, and not to worry about them as long as they weren't constant. They come along when I get all the other growth spurt symptoms, so I'm hoping this is just Teddy chunking up. If it isn't 100% gone tomorrow I'll leave a voicemail for the midwives. It really surprised me because I haven't had any of them in the third trimester yet, and I'm already 33 weeks, but I guess it correlates with him measuring so small.


----------



## DrMum

Hey everyone, glad to hear some exciting updates! Strollers and clothes- it's so close!!

So yesterday was "the day" when we lost our daughter in my last pregnancy, and we made it through but I'm not going to lie, it was hard. Even with every bit of my conscious brain engaged knowing the chances of another baby dying at the exact same point would be minimal, it was still a very strange day. Today though I feel like we have a sense of survival and now we are looking ahead.

I went for an eyebrow wax and an organic spray tan today in preparation for some maternity photos tomorrow and I actually feel pretty good.

MrsK, I haven't had a chance to reply yet about your scans. Everyone has already given good advice, I'm sure it's just that you guys aren't tall people. I too wondered about your BP with the headaches too, but someone else asked that and it sounds like you've had no problems. See what the OB thinks and hopefully they won't be excited.

Bkwrm- it does sound a long time to wait to get sorted out for a GD specialist review. It's never too late to start working on those GD numbers though to prevent the baby having low sugars after birth, so I hope they get you organised soon.

My nursery curtains arrived this morning and I put them right up - they are perfect and I felt pretty excited!

Maybe I will be brave and post some maternity pics after tomorrow.... Let me see how well photoshopped my stretch marks are first...!! :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you made it through yesterday. I struggled at 28 weeks because that's when my nephew was born, and he's healthy now and not even my kid, so I can't even imagine how hard it was for you.

I'd love to see your maternity photos! We all have stretch marks, we won't judge ;)

I'm well past the point where my morning Tylenol would have worn off and feeling fine, so I think the growth spurt or whatever is over. Can't wait to see if the little shrimp has grown.

I'm off to visit with friends who are in town for my shower. I can't wait to see them :)


----------



## frenchie35

DrMum: Stretch marks?! You're going for the whole shebang of maternity photos, then! You're very brave! In all the photos that were taken of me around the holidays I was sitting (surprise, surprise!) and the belly isn't so flattering from that angle. I should remember to have DH take a profile shot to get the real idea of the bump.

This calls for lots of bump photo updates! Snap and post, ladies!


----------



## chimama

MrsK - glad to hear BP has been good. 
DrMum - looking forward to seeing the pics!

Saw my bump literally change shapes for the first time yesterday ( have anterior placenta). It was so cool! I had been putting together my playlist for labor and first time I've really played music (except when driving) during this pregnancy and it seems little D loved it! It seems I'm going to try this more often. Drinking sugary stuff or cold drink doesn't usually affect little D so it's nice to find something that makes him move a lot.

Also 34 weeks today! Yay!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Drmum: looking forward to the pics. I too am scheduled for maternity photos but I don't think I'm going to show off skin much. I have another shoot scheduled for 36 week and I plan to show it off at that point. :blush:

MrsK: So glad you're feeling better, I always get a little nervous when I get headaches as it's so rare. 

We had a fun time at the crash course childbirth class last night. My husband had to vocalize labor in grunts and moans. It was hilarious. We learned different breathing techniques and how to meditate. I fell asleep during part of it, so I think it works. :thumbup:

There was good information about why c-sections are performed and how to know when it's emergent and non-emergent. Thankfully, my doctor is all for me trying to go natural since I am phobic of needles and the epidural. i really voiced my opinion about it during the class. I'm surprised the girls didn't know about the possible side affects of the drug and process. I figured everyone researched it like me. Also that there are a few rare people in the world that they won't work on. During the class little one decided to have a stomp party inside and it was painful beyond words. I had to keep getting up and swaying to stop it. Other than that, we take off today for our mini baby moon. Hoping we can take some good pictures. I decided I want DH to take some personal ones for me so I can share it with little one later. Even though I have issues with my body, I know it's perfect for me and I should just get over the fact I don't look like barbie. So I encourage you all to take some to have for later on so you can see how beautiful that bump is on your perfect bodies that are unique just for you. 

Happy Weekend Everyone!!


----------



## DrMum

So, here's my exciting news.... Organic spray tan yesterday and stretch marks have literally almost entirely disappeared. I can't tell you how impressed I am! 

Now off to the photographer before this sucker wears off!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mommasquirrel, sounds like a good class! I hope you have a great time on your babymoon!

Enjoy your photos, DrMum!

I'm so excited, I got a big surprise last night. I knew my friend from Boston was coming in for the shower (she comes in for a weekend in January most years, so it wasn't a stretch), but they managed to get two other friends in, too, from Kentucky and Wisconsin. Crazy people! Who travels that far for a baby shower? It was great to see them last night, though, and I'm looking forward to seeing them more at the shower :D


----------



## frenchie35

I remembered! 32w3
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0555.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 12









IMAG0556.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## twinkie2

frenchie you look great!!!


----------



## NellyLou

Cute bump Frenchie!


----------



## DrMum

Frenchie your bump is so perfect!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Here are a few of the pics we took today. Hope to see yours soon Drmum!!
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks_2.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 15









32 weeks_3.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 14









32 weeks_5.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 14









32 weeks_7.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## NellyLou

You guys are too cute mommasquirrel!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Love the bump pics! I got all dressed up today for the shower and didn't think to get any good bump photos. Oops! 

We got a bunch of cute little stuff, and a check from my mom that will cover our seriously expensive car seat (stupid small car), and then some, so I'll order that as soon as I get to the bank. And after taking stock at the shower, we decided our bassinet was the best use of the gift card DH's aunt and uncle gave us for Christmas. So now we have a place for him to sleep, and a car seat, and enough clothes to start, and the start of a diaper stash, which I'll probably fill out partially with the remaining money from mom. I'm feeling a lot more prepared with that taken care of!


----------



## frenchie35

Sounds like you have a plan, MrsK! Relieved a bit?

Mommasquirrel, you two make a cute couple. Those pics will look even better with a baby in them! Soon soon soon!


----------



## DrMum

Momma squirrel you guys are cute! 

The photographer is going to email me "sneak peaks" in about a week so we will all have to hang on until then :D

After a full weekend of fun, I went to bed at 7.15 last night!! It was bliss! This super early bed thing may just see me through the last few weeks of hip pain and reflux!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mommasquirrel said:


> Here are a few of the pics we took today. Hope to see yours soon Drmum!!

Love them pics they are great :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oh how I wish I could get to sleep so easy wen I go bed :p I don't know where the idea that baby should be slowing down now since he's ment to be running out of space, this little monkey seems to be getting more active not less. He also causes me a lot of problems, I lie on my left side to sleep but he won't even allow that as he kicks me until I move and feels like I'm squashing him or something so I end up sleeping Sat up with a pillow against my headboard and then end up waking up so many times and end up with a soar back by morning :( 
on a plus thou only 3 more weeks til all go for my home birth so little monkey best stay put til then :p I was thinking again last night trying to figure how I want to give birth lol now I'm thinking of doing it stood up til last few mins, birth pool won't happen with such a short time left and still nappies and few other little things to buy like bathing stuff and bedding.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ladies- nursing bras 1/2 off on BabySteals: https://baby.steals.com/


----------



## MrsKChicago

Frenchie, it feels so much better to have a plan! If he showed up today, I could pull money out of savings and get stuff we really need, but I'd really prefer not to. I'm just hoping we can get our tax return done soon. We're just waiting on one form (from the old boss who's going to do our taxes, funnily enough), and once our refund is in hand, we can get any last bits and pieces, and the crib.

MummySmurf, that sounds miserable! I'm getting more frequent movement, too, and overnight (which is a new development), but thankfully it's not too strong yet. I guess there are advantages to growing small babies.

We had a great birth class last night. We're finally getting into the really hands on practice. We tried out some different positions for relief and that help make contractions more effective, learned some massage techniques, and held ice cubes with and without partner support to prove that it does actually help to have that distraction. I made DH hold the ice cube after I had to freeze both my hands and it didn't faze him one bit :dohh: I'm starting to get more scared as we get closer, but also more confident as we're learning how to handle labor - it's a weird contrast.


----------



## ladybrown33

Cute pics Frenchie and mommasquirrell !!


----------



## bumpwishes

Lovely to see the bump photos!

MrsK I'm glad you had such a lovely shower and got a lot of the stuff you needed. I can understand how having now had it you must be feeling a lot more organised. I think I will feel the same after mine.

Is anyone else getting pins and needles at night (mostly)? I keep getting it in my right hand and it can be really painful. I'm also trying to accept this horrible heartburn and aching under my left rib- it is all worth it.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Nice pictures ladies! Did you both have fun with the shoot?

It sounds like everyone is enjoying their classes. Anyone not enjoying it or finding them not very helpful? 

Sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately =( I put in over 50 hours last week and this week I feel like I'm trying to catch up on sleep. We had a crappy weekend too, the ILs are being stupid. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2276799-another-laws-thread.html

MrsK how was your shower? Did you have to play games? I was at a shower on Sunday too, for my cousin's wife. I had an ok time, I got to catch up with my grandma but I was exhausted by the time I got home. 

Anyone else have their shower coming up?


----------



## HopefulInNL

I have my shower this Saturday for my family and friends. My work is planning one for me the first week in February, too. I'm really excited! I feel like once we get the gifts home, things will REALLY start feeling real! I can't wait to start putting it all away! :)  Then my husbands family is having a shower for me, but not until after baby is born...so more of a meet and greet type shower.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It was fun, Foosh! No games, though I don't mind the ones that aren't gross. No thanks on the melted candy bar in the diaper one  Baby showers are kind of fun, nobody would let me so much as carry an empty plate into the kitchen! My mom made a blue cake, and we brought home a big slice that we shared last night, and I almost had a heart attack in the bathroom this morning when I saw what all that blue food coloring did! :D

Midwife and our meet and greet with the consulting physician this afternoon. I'm looking forward to asking all my small baby questions. I'm feeling him so much more this week, I really think he must have gone through a growth spurt. I don't know if it was enough to bump him into a higher percentile, but at least it feels like he's growing! I've been researching which cloth diaper brands are best for itty bitty babies, since even a lot of the newborn sizes start at 6 or 7 lbs.


----------



## NellyLou

Good luck at your appointment today, MrsK! I hope the doc makes you feel better about your little man!

As for cloth diapers, we didn't bother using them until our dd was about 3 months old. We bought Charlie bananas, which are pretty much the only one sized diapers that get really small, but they still didn't fit her forever. I am sure there are brands that do smaller, but I felt like buying all different sizes kind of defeated the point of cloth diapers from a cost perspective for me.


----------



## NellyLou

So happy everyone is enjoying their showers! It's nice to be spoiled :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm having my hooping cough vaccination tomorrow oh the joys lol has everyone else had it?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I haven't had whooping cough yet, but my midwife warned me it was coming up soon. Maybe today?

I considered just using disposables for the newborn stage, but DH really didn't like the idea. I'm 1/3 of the way to a newborn stash through hand me downs and gifts, so it shouldn't be too expensive, especially if we have a second baby or sell them.


----------



## missfrick

I haven't had the whooping cough vaccine yet, but I need to remember to ask about it on Friday at my appointment.

I'm sorta jealous of all you ladies who are getting showers, I know it was my decision in the end to not have one, but it still sounds like fun (even if it's not such a Jewish thing to do)

The parts we ordered for the stroller arrived today, so now I have the basket all put together and it's finally ready! It's so exciting as things become to come together!

Aaaaaand - I have a severe bladder infection, so boo to that!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm not having a shower and I didn't with my first either so ur not alone, I guess it's not so popular in the UK :p 

Ouch I bet the bladder infection isn't nice have u got some anti biotics?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope the infection clears up soon! Sounds miserable.

We had a busy day with appointments. Midwives first. I was a ball of nerves at first, so my BP was high, but since I was anxious about the tiny baby stuff, we agreed to check again at the end, and it was much lower, back in my normal range. Phew! High BP combined with small baby points pretty heavily towards pre-eclampsia. 

So, we talked over the ultrasound results, and did a non-stress test. It wasn't as conclusive as the midwife hoped, because my brat child slept through it. His heart rate was in the normal range, but she wasn't able to check out what it did as he moved around because he didn't move around much. We ended up cutting that a little short (if a 90 minute appointment can be considered short) because I had the OB visit, and my midwife thought we'd probably get better information there anyway.

So, off to the OB. My blood pressure was even lower there, even though the NST made me a little nervous. We talked a bit, discussed the ultrasounds, and she did an ultrasound of her own. I really appreciated that she was very transparent about what we were looking at, as opposed to the tech I have at the imaging center who really leaves me out of the loop. I'm 33+5, and she said he was measuring 34 weeks. But she also said that according to her measurements, I'd be due March 10, and I'm due March 5, so I'm a little confused... But a 5 day difference doesn't bug me, I know there's a lot of "normal" range with ultrasounds, and she said (very tactfully) that my weight makes it a little harder to get fully accurate.

So, he looked good on the ultrasound. Still good fluid, his size looked better (maybe that growth spurt I suspected last week amounted to something), good movement, etc. She said that if I'd had certain other symptoms (high BP is the one I remember) and a 6th percentile baby, she'd have been looking at delivering him. As it is, since he looks good, I go back to the midwives in a week for another NST, then to the OB afterwards for a biophysical profile. If that all looks good, she's releasing me back to just the midwives unless there's some delivery complication (which would apply to any of the midwives' patients). If it doesn't look good, course of action would depend on the results, I guess. Either way, the midwives will keep a close eye on us and it looks like I'm being bumped up to every week appointments early. And I'm supposed to call the midwives immediately if I notice any decrease in movement.

All in all, it's a little confusing but mostly reassuring. I'm off to research biophysical profiles so I know what to expect.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, and he's back to head down again, because he really loves to keep us guessing! I hope he stays there this time.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good to hear it all went well :D hopefully no need to be delivered early.

I feel a bit more relaxed as I just ordered 2 boxes of nappies while they are on offer £15 and that's until March so I'm gonna try buy a few boxes before it goes :D plus I bought some essential stuff like bubble bath, shampoo etc and bedding so now I just need some milk formula and towels I think :D 
ordered myself a gold memory foam mattress today too which will arrive Thursday, can't wait. Role on a decent nights sleep? Hehe


----------



## twinkie2

Had mat pics today and my shower is Saturday! Can't wait, I feel like baby arriving is finally seeming so much more real! DH and completely cleaned and set up the little we have in the nursery, will plan on filling in the rest of our needs after the shower :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I loved looking at the pics you gals posted! We're such good looking broads! :flower:

MrsK- I'm glad you got a better sense of where you and the baby are at from the Dr. It's so scary when you don't have enough solid info to wrap your mind around what's going on so you can formulate a plan. It sounds like you had a lovely shower as well- so seems like your week is going great :thumbup:

missfrick- ugh! that infection sounds like no fun at all. I hope it clears up quickly!

We're planning on doing a hybrid cloth/disposables for our diapering situation (disposables overnight and when we go visiting). I have been advised by a few friends to not bother cloth until at least after the cord falls off. That reminds me, I have to place my Alva order through my FB co-op before the buy closes. It's a good deal and the quality is good. And they have a cute Harry Potter one I want to buy!

My shower is the 31st and another on Feb 8 but MIL hasn't mailed those invites out yet. Grr!

Busy day for me tomorrow with the ultrasound, OB appt, and then diabetes class. Lots of driving around the Hartford suburbs and paying to park but it sure beats having to make the drive on separate days! Then I absolutely plan on putting my feet up and relaxing. Both hips have been bothering me quite a bit so finding a local chiro who handles pregnant clients is also on my list of things to do tomorrow. 
Oh and my crib is supposed to arrive this week so I really need to amp up my nesting to make room for it lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, I bet the Harry Potter diaper is adorable. Cloth diapers are so cute, aren't they?

Good luck with all the appointments tomorrow. It sounds exhausting.


----------



## DrMum

Great appointment mrsk! Good luck tomorrow bookwrm! You and I are Wednesday BPP buddies!

I keep forgetting to ask, anyone heard any updates from mummy3? I know she mainly updates FB nowadays and I'm not on FB anymore so just wondered how she's doing?

Back off to the OB tomorrow too for NST, BPP and appt. Feeling a lot more settled about these last few weeks now I'm over the stage where our daughter died. Starting to actually think about having a baby at home with us and how NOT organised I am :haha:

I absolutely second what others have said about cloth diapers in the early days. I found even with huge babies they are way too big and very prone to leakage, which in the beginning all the liquid poop which seems to get everywhere was far too much hassle. This time I plan to use huggies for the first few months, then switch to my cloth stash.


----------



## MrsKChicago

She hasn't updated, but she's liked a few comments, so she's been around. Hopefully she's doing well.

Glad you're feeling more settled! I hear you on being unorganized! I finally at least ordered a bassinet and carseat so we're not totally unprepared! We can't agree on a paint color because I think his teals are too blue and he thinks mine are too green. I'm not madly in love with his bluey teal, but at this point I'd really like the painting finished even if it means compromising on colors, but he seems to think we'll find something we'll both like somehow...


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm not having a shower.....

At my u/s today baby is now head down so yay!!!!
The OB says she is going to induce labor at 38 weeks due to high blood pressure and diabetes. So if I don't go into labor on my own before then it's definitely going to be February 26th when my labor begins which gives me five weeks to wait and suddenly I feel like I need to have everything prepared for his arrival. 

Baby is now 4lbs 13oz and amniotic fluid was high normal but normal is fine with me and doc said not to worry, I'm excited!!!


----------



## NellyLou

Wow, it's shocking me that we are far enough along that some of you will be having your babies in just 4 weeks!!!! Excited for the bump pics to turn into baby pics :)

Oh yeah, I never did cloth diapers overnight either. My LO woke up way too often already, I didn't want to worry about her waking up because of a diaper leak haha. 

I'm glad you're feeling better DrMum!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's crazy that we're getting so close to babies! I'm only 4 weeks away from "early term." Yikes.


----------



## NellyLou

Ditto! It's nuts! And so exciting! :)


----------



## NellyLou

No wait, isn't 37 weeks considered full term? That's only 3 weeks away!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It depends who you ask. I guess the latest thing is pre-term up to 37 weeks, early term up to 39, I think, then you're full term from 39-41, and then you're late term for a week, and post-term after 42 weeks. They just wanted to get a little more specific since it's still best to wait til you're 39 weeks if there isn't some health issue that would make early delivery the best bet. https://www.acog.org/About-ACOG/New...13/Ob-Gyns-Redefine-Meaning-of-Term-Pregnancy

We ordered our crib today because my SIL texted me with a deal I couldn't refuse ($350 crib for $250!). Maybe we'll be ready for a baby in time after all. Besides diapers (and diapering accessories) and a couple little bits and pieces, I think we have all the bare essentials now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wait, I just looked at your post again, and you're right, I did bad math. AAAAAAAAAH!!!!!


----------



## NellyLou

3 weeks is nuts! Yeah, I googled full term and they changed the weeks! Makes sense though. I thought it was funny to be full term for 3 weeks before your due date. 

good deal on the crib!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ok, I'm really riding DH's ass about choosing a nursery paint color now! I thought 6 weeks was scary enough...


----------



## NellyLou

Paint that room!!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> Ok, I'm really riding DH's ass about choosing a nursery paint color now! I thought 6 weeks was scary enough...

Hey if u think that's scarey then that's nothing compared to still not having a house :p can u imagine havin to sort a whole house hehe :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh god, no. We bought a house and moved about 5 months before our wedding (held at the house), and that was panic enough for a lifetime. 

This nursery color thing is making me crazy. We both claim to want teal, but the ones he likes are really blue, and the ones I like are more green, and we can't seem to meet in the middle. I'm at the point where I just want it painted already, even if I have to compromise on color, but he seems to think we can find one we agree on. I'm going to insist that we at least prime this weekend.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I hope we get pics wen it's done :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

If it's ever done, absolutely! ;)


----------



## missfrick

Nelly, at my last appointment I asked him... our babes can come anywhere from 3 weeks early to two weeks late... so 3-8 weeks from now!!!


----------



## chimama

MrsK - you can just mix his teal blue and your teal green and paint the room with that color. That should be a happy medium, right?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I considered it. He seems really stuck on this blue. I don't think I'd even call it teal! I mean, seriously, does the color on the right look teal to you? Every time I show him something with a little more green he hates it. I should have married one of those stereotypical guys who couldn't care less about paint colors!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1742.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DrMum

Good appointments for me today. Scan estimates this tubster to be just over 6lb now at 34w so we're guesstimating 9-10lb by delivery at 38+5. Now I don't feel quite so bad about my 27lb gain given that a large percentage of that is baby! 

26 days til I finish work, and 34 days til delivery! It's the home stretch!! Maybe I should do some freakin nursery stuff!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

What a chunker! I wonder how accurate the guesses will be. Get on that nursery, maybe it'll shame me into doing something!


----------



## DrMum

I know right! I thinking I better wash some 0-3 and 3-6 month clothes to take to the hosp as newborn size is looking doubtful! 

No wonder my back hurts!

I just ordered a load of newborn huggies too so i hope we can at least fit those at first!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DrMum so glad you had another good appointment! 

I was just looking at the calendar today, I have 3 full weeks and 2 half weeks left at work- 22 days including the rest of this week! But I've so much to do still, I echo MrsK's "AHHHHHHHHHHHHH"

Bookwrm I hope your appointments go well too!


----------



## chimama

MrsK - the one on the right looks like teal to me - was that the color your DH chose? If paint color is the one thing he is insisting on regarding items for Teddy, you might want to consider letting him win unless you feel strongly about it.

DrMum - glad your appointment went well. 

I have approximately 3 weeks before maternity leave. I know I have a lot to do but I actually don't feel like do anything. The only thing that makes me move is the thought of how to get things done after he has dropped into the pelvis!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hi everyone! Hope the week is going well for you. I'm catching up on the posts and FB. I saw there was a post about what to pack in the hospital bag. I just wanted to share it on here since I talked to so many moms at the last birth circle meeting I went to and got lots of advice. Also, I just finished packing my bags so I'm ready and hopefully not missing anything.

There are three bags that you will need packed: labor bag, dad bag and a post birth bag.

*The Labor Bag*
copies of birth plan
glasses/contacts
small notepad with pen
roll of quarters and some ones
snacks and water bottle
birth ball
book
pillow
robe
nightgown
socks and slippers
shower shoes
baby book-for first footprint

*Dad Bag*
book/nook
camera
bathing suit
pajamas
towel
socks and slippers
underwear
change of clothes
toiletries
shower shoes

*Post Birth Bag*
phone chargers
going home outfit
nursing bra
baby's going home outfit
baby's picture outfit
receiving blanket
baby socks/mittens
baby hat/cap
burp cloth
breast feeding pillow

Initially I had more on the lists but found out through my hospital what they will provide once I am there in the hospital. They will give me essential items like baby supplies: diapers, wipes, clothes, hat and blankets for baby to use while at the hospital. They also provide cheer throw away underwear for mom with the large pads and a supply to go home. nipple cream and towels. The hospital gave me a very short list. Some items I didn't include were make-up since I don't wear any. I should also mention that you should always carry your wallet with you so you have your ID when you go into the hospital. Hopefully this will help serve as a template in case you haven't packed your bags.


----------



## MrsKChicago

chimama said:


> MrsK - the one on the right looks like teal to me - was that the color your DH chose? If paint color is the one thing he is insisting on regarding items for Teddy, you might want to consider letting him win unless you feel strongly about it.

That's the one he likes. We both thought the other was way too dark. I'm pretty willing to let him win this one, but he's not :dohh:


----------



## Bookity

Can you just let him choose another teal and pretend to love it? Unless you really REALLY hate it that is.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It might come to that, Bookity! He's determined to find one we both like, but I think we just aren't going to both love a color.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: I hope he can compromise soon or that you both stumble upon one you agree on. I wouldn't know what to do if we had to decorate an entire room for baby. Since we are co-sleeping baby stuff is in our room and will be for at least a year or two so I won't have to worry about getting a room ready for our bundle anytime soon.
Anyone else getting painful BH? I had a few while on our baby moon and it sucked. It scared DH more than me, I don't know how he will react once real labor hits. Really hoping he doesn't freak out like he did when I got painful BH or else I will be on my own for labor. =(


----------



## ladybrown33

Mrs.K i'm with Bookity on this one just fake it with the next color he showa you to get it over with.

Mommasquirrel those are great ideas for the hospital bag I wasn't sure what to bring.

I'm excited, nervous,, tired, and ready for all of this to be over


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

WB Momma, I hope the getaway was relaxing! I've been getting more frequent and more painful BH lately. Especially if I haven't been paying attention to my water intake. DH has been nervous, but I know they are BH so not worried. Getting to be annoying when I'm walking down the hall at work though!

Also for the bags, I highly recommend unscented lotion & lip balm. Hospitals really dry me out :(


----------



## NellyLou

Oh yes, I forgot about lip gloss and lotion! And you need it during labour too. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## bucherwurm

Some good ideas for labour/hospital bags. I haven't packed anything yet. I don't want to go overboard, and I know from experience packing for trips, if I start now, half my house will be going with us.
I haven't had any BH contractions. I was sort of expecting them, but nothing so far as I can tell.


----------



## mommasquirrel

bucherworm: BH start off with the top of your belly getting really firm. I started having them around 26 weeks or so. It mostly happens to me while I am walking and I feel like everything gets tight down there and a pressure in my cervix. They started to get stronger and hurt more as the weeks passed. The most recent ones that happened 2 days ago were so intense I doubled over and had to pant to get through them. I'm sure you've had some but haven't noticed them possibly. I think I am just super sensitive to any pressure in my cervix so I feel lots of movement now that baby has engaged. Fingers crossed this little one waits until after Valentines day to arrive. 
Oh yea, if you get dehydrated you can cause BH to come on.


----------



## NellyLou

Hmmm now i'm wondering if I had my first BH this morning.... The top of my belly was really painful for a short time, and that was it. I am so not observant of this stuff!


----------



## mommasquirrel

sounds like you had one Nelly.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think I've felt any BH. I thought I had when I felt a kind of all over pressure, but in hindsight, I think it was the baby turning over. He was head down at my midwife appointment the day before, and breech at the ultrasound a few days later.

Our bassinet is here, so whatever happens, at least the baby won't be sleeping in a drawer! DH agreed that we need to just settle on a paint color and paint on Sunday. I told him if he didn't want to go greener to just go with the one he likes because I'd rather just have it painted - we'll see if it works. I've gotten the final decision on a few things, it's only fair that he gets the final decision on a few too.


----------



## molly86

Thanks for all the advice on what to pack in the hospital bag girls. Mines prob about half done now. It's crazy how much you need when you're likely to only be in a short time. I had my 34 week check up yesterday. Midwife said she thinks he is head down now. So hopefully he'll stay that way.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv been havin bh for a while now, at least a month but I read they do start earlier with 2nd pregnancy :p 
had my whooping cough vaccination yesterday and knew I'd regret it after, my arm is still soar and I don't think baby was impressed either about it as about an hour later he kicked me and it really hurt, he's not done that the whole pregnancy so surely it was that which made him do it.
on a plus note looking forward to bedtime for a change, my new mattress arrived. :D 
now for a not so good thing lol I'v 99% been accepted for a house finally, they said as long as my reference goes ok they will be giving me one which will be ready in February. It's a new development they started which really does sound amazing except one problem. Because it's a new build there's going to be no carpets, cooker, fridge which of course are essential so its going to become a problem getting all that so close to baby being due, it will b roughly two week before.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, what a hassle! I guess rushing to find appliances beats rushing to find a house! Maybe you can do the research now and just put the order in once you're approved?


----------



## molly86

I also had my whooping cough vaccine yesterday and my arms been really sore today. So think it's normal. Although I can't relate to your baby's reaction. Don't think mine noticed it. Blimey your going to be busy the next weeks! Good luck with the move.


----------



## NellyLou

I had another one about half an hour ago... fun! Is it common to just get one at a time? I definitely did not experience them with my first.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think they're supposed to be just totally random, Nelly. Getting only one of them is one of the ways you know they're not real contractions, from what I hear.


----------



## NellyLou

Makes sense! I didn't even feel contractions until after I was induced with my first, so it's new to me lol.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Wait- this group has a Facebook version? 

Squirrel- that list is so helpful! I have 2 button front nightshirts packed and that's it. I figure I would pack more last minute with a checklist or I will bring my whole apartment with me 

MrsK- the paint situation would drive me bananas. Hopefully DH will follow your suggestion

Smurf- yay for the house but I do not envy the moving and getting sorted! Good luck! And enjoy the new mattress!

DrMum- glad your appointment went well and I am right there with you with a huge baby. 32 weeks yesterday (based on lmp) and 5.4! It does make the 30lb gain seem ok though lol

I had quite the day yesterday. Was supposed to go for my scan, then to OB, then back to hospital for my GD orientation. Well.. Scan was great. Mass ratio is below 1.0 . Baby is still breech and was bratty by not wanting to show her face. One of my 2 main maternal specialists saw me and was happy to know Boston childrens said she was now the boss of me. My fluid is high though so they want 2x weekly NST.. I had time to kill so I opted to do one right there and then. Bratty Amelia was kicking and moving like crazy so it took a bit to get the monitor to capture her. Then came time for my bp check and it was 166/94. Not terrible for me but high. So they came in and said I wasn't going to see my OB because they were sending me to L&D!!! Yeah that freaked me out!! So I had to email hubs to tell him and talk him off of the ledge and text my mother who kept asking a million questions and wanting me to call her. I was put in a gown and hooked up to a monitor in triage while they monitored my BP. Of course they use those automatic cuffs that aren't accurate with me and cause me to have white coat syndrome because it hurts so much.
Long story short- I have a sinus infection. My OB upped my bp meds to 3x a day, ordered me a z pack, prescribed fiorecet for my migraine, I get to do 24hr urine, and see him tomorrow. Oh and I went to diabetes class- my A1C is really good at 5.4 but my numbers today are not good despite eating really well so I may have insulin after all. 

Been looking at my registry and I got a travel system, auto Rock n play, swing, crib, play mat, and I feel much better about having stuff. Just hoping to get a boppy and some sort of baby wearing thing and I will be in great shape! My showers are the 31 and 8.
Oh and has anyone heard of having a photographer for their shower? My mother emailed me basically saying to not look homeless because we are having one! 
Here's amelia. Her nose isn't smooshed- she was pressed against the placenta and they had to digitally remove it to show her face. Technology is awesome!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that's scary! I'm glad they figured out what was going on instead of just delivering her! Those automatic cuffs read me wrong, too. My nurses all just do it manually now.

There is a Facebook group, I don't know if it's searchable. You could try looking for Marchmallows, or send me a pm here if you want and I'll send you my real name and you can friend me, then I can add you in.


----------



## NellyLou

Goodness, that is stressfull bookwrmgal! Automatic cuffs are the same with me too though. They end up redoing it manually at every appointment because the bp is so high according yo the automatic cuff, then it's perfect when they do it the old way.... Sounds like they should just get rid of automatic cuffs!


----------



## DrMum

Those automatic BP cuffs are awful. The small machines generally over read for safety so that patients self monitoring at home don't sit at home with crazy numbers. The hospital ones should be better but I find they never have an appropriate sized cuff for pregnant women! If they use a cuff which is too small they will naturally over read. Ultimately the most accurate way to check a BP is a good old fashioned sphyg with a stethoscope! 
Glad you survived overall though!! :hugs:


----------



## DrMum

My other news of today is that we have to move into the city before delivery as my OB doesn't want to risk me going into labor so far from a hospital ( we live in the hoolies) so we have rented a 2 bed condo for 2 weeks. I'm actually kind of excited about it! Feels like a mini vacay before baby, and maybe even for a night or two after I get out of hosp. Starting to feel really real now...!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, sounds fun. I hope baby cooperates with your time frame!

So it turns out DH doesn't like the light blue, either. Excuse me while I go tear my hair out...


----------



## Teilana

Today has felt like an accomplishment but man am I tired now :(

Midwife appointment went well this morning. Can't remember what my bp and baby's heart rate was but they were good. Belly was measuring 31 and I'm 32, last appointment was 29 at 30. They wern't concerned which is good. Weighed myself there as well and I've only gained about 25 lbs. 

Went out shopping with my mom and gramma afterwards and picked up a couple nursing bras and a nursing shirt. My mom bought baby a few outfits (like she does every time we are out it seems!) and my gramma bought him an outfit too. 

Relaxed a bit when I got home and then went out and got the paint for baby's room. DH was supposed to get it on his way home... Still not fully sure why he didn't... And then took another break for supper and then made him clear a couple of things out of the baby's room and fill holes in from the previous owners of the house, we haven't done anything to the room since we moved in a year ago, except fill it with crap. Then I sorted out what all was left in there and he has a bunch of stuff to take to his parents to store until he builds our storage closet for upstairs when he does the new entranceway sometime before baby comes. 

And now I am relaxing the rest of the night. Bath, then bed to either crochet for a bit or pass out. Tomorrow I plan on painting baby's room. It's going to be a fun experience, yellow on top, blue on bottom with a stripe of black separating the 2. I'll post a picture once I'm done painting :) Minions from despicable me is our theme :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

Drmum: that sounds exciting. When is your section scheduled for? For some reason I have it in my head you are having a section but not sure why. Can I say it's baby brain? lol

MrsK: How stressful, did he forget he liked the color? guys can be so funny. I am thankful we don't need to paint anything because I think I'd end up throwing the pain bucket at him and screaming. I have no tolerance for anything as of late. not too sure if it's related to the pregnancy but I literally have such a small amount of patience and find myself cussing out people while in the car. I'm usually not like this. :blush:

Teilana: Sounds like you got a lot going on. I love minions..Can't wait to see the pics. 

Bookwrm: I'd be freaking out if I got sent to L&D. I also hate the auto BP cuffs. Thank goodness the nurses at my OB all do it manually. Glad to hear all is well with the little one. Today I had my 32/33 week check up and all is well. I was so oblivious that I forgot to ask my measurements. All I know is my BP is good and babies HR was strong. I'm scheduled for my next ultrasound in the second week of February to check on size. 

Is it just me, or are the appointments making the weeks go by even faster? It's surreal to think that many of us will have our babes in the next month or so, give or take a week. 

Oh yea, anyone else getting swollen feet? I feel like I am the state puff marshmallow man from the calf down. I can't fit any of my shoes and it's noticeable that my feet are actually longer than pre-pregnancy. :dohh: :dohh::dohh: Feeling like a whale most of the day but then DH comes by gives me a kiss and says I'm sexy..I don't know how he does it but darn it, I end up feeling like a sexy whale...lol we end up going into a giggle fit for a few minutes and I pray when that happens I already emptied my bladder or we all know what happens. Hope everyone else is laughing, it's good to have something to giggle about while we are gestating our little beans.


----------



## bucherwurm

I say to my husband that I feel as big as a whale and he responds with "more like a tuna". Weirdo. 
Glad to see lots of good appointments. 
I was worried about getting our baby room done on time, but it seems like we are on the same track as some of you now. We had to tear down the walls (lath and plaster), get someone to frame, insulate and drywall. I did the painting, the flooring and we just finished up the trim yesterday. It's not ready to move furniture in to. Husband brought the boxed up dresser into the living room last nigh for me to tackle today. He knows how much I like building and doing stuff. I'm almost worried that the room will be done too soon and then I won't have anything to do later!
We also came up with a new name. I was looking through my name book and online the other day and saw one I really liked, so when my husband came home I told him, and he said he thought of it at work but didn't think I would like it. I think we are a step closer to having her final name picked out.


----------



## missfrick

Bucher: As big as a tuna, lol! Guys can be so strange!

DrMum: that's exciting, it would be so fun to have a mini vacay especially when it's basically doctor ordered! Is it a regular condo, or one that has turn down service?

MrsK: been through the hubby stress with them suddenly being difficult over dumb things! I feel your pain! I eventually got my DiaperGenie (took months!), hopefully you can get your paint colors figured out faster!

Bookwrm: I was at L&D yesterday too! It wasn't fun, but the staff was really nice to me, I hope you had a positive experience with the staff where you were? The 24-hour urine test sucks, my best friend had to do it and she hated it! Glad they caught the sinus infection, I never realized how dangerous seemingly small things can be when preg.

AFM: Catch-up for those of you not on FB. Was sent to L&D yesterday after a severe UTI wasn't clearing up. Luckily, Squiggles was incredibly healthy, moving around and having a great heart rate. Because of back pain, they decided to check me, and I am already dilated to 1cm. The check freaking HURT! I am kind of discouraged because I want to go natural, and DH said I looked like I was in quite severe pain during the check. The check also caused me to bleed, so that wasn't fun. The doctor said that she could "just get her fingertip into the cervix, and that she could feel the head"... well I'm damn scared now! And I've been cramping all night and morning since the check... luckily, I have an OB appt today so I will ask my million questions.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Minion paint sounds so cute! 

DH doesn't have much baby experience, and our friends with babies and I have been pushing him to kind of practice on their babies because they're bigger and sturdier, so he'll be a little less intimidated when Teddy is here. He says he doesn't need to practice, he'll figure it out. So his coworker sent me a photo today of him holding her 3(ish?) month old. Apparently she handed him the baby and ran :haha:

Momma, I think we both agreed that the blue that we tried was lacking in depth, but I didn't realize that he disliked it, I thought he was just open to looking for something more interesting. I'm willing to compromise on a paint that he loves but I don't but no way am I painting the nursery a color neither of us likes! It's getting painted Sunday no matter what, even if I have to wake up early and walk to Home Depot and pick out paint and do it myself, so we'd better just agree on a color soon. I want to build things and get his dresser in there and start washing his clothes. I really need to take an inventory because we've gotten so many gifts and hand me downs, and I don't want to be 39 weeks and realize we only have three 6 month outfits...

Glad to hear you're closer to a name, Tuna lady ;) That would really stress me out, way more than paint colors. Enjoy building the dresser! I love assembling furniture, but I think the big stuff might be beyond me at the moment.

MissFrick, I've never been there, but I've heard the cervical checks can be one of the worst parts, and I'm sure you were freaked out which would undoubtedly make it a lot worse. I wouldn't give up on the idea of a natural birth based on that. Hope you get some good answers at your appointment today!


----------



## NellyLou

Yes! The cervical checks hurt! Maybe it's not so bad for some, but I cried when they checked to see if I was dilated after my water broke. I assume its not as bad when you're dilated further, but they didn't check me again until I had my epidural lol.

Tuna lol. I want to know the name! I love hearing name choices :)

Mrs K, hopefully you guys settle on a paint colour soon. We went with a pretty dark blue... Think Doctor Who Tardis blue :) The baby furniture is very light though and all the artwork and curtains will be light/white. I like it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Tardis blue sounds fun! I almost bought a Tardis diaper on a local cloth diaper group today, but it didn't look like it had any waterproof layer, and if I'm spending $35 on a diaper, I want to be able to show it off, not hide it under a cover! 

So I tutor two 8th grade girls, and I had an extra 8th grade boy last night. I haven't gone public with the baby's name, so they really wanted to guess. I told them it starts with a T and ends with an E, and that's all I'm willing to tell them. They got a bit silly - I think Taste and Temperature were both suggested at one point :D They eventually guessed Theodore, but I'm a big mean jerk and didn't tell them they were right.

Mom is currently driving my SIL and me absolutely nuts. She's a retired speech pathologist, and has a very hard time taking off her professional hat and letting us teach our own damn kids to talk. It's really frustrating for SIL since nephew is a preemie and a little slower on his milestones. He's still meeting them in his own time, and she doesn't want the constant nagging about what she "should" be doing. We both agree that if we need professional advice, we'd go to an unbiased professional anyway, not to grandma. She's very pushy. So she emailed this morning about some book for teaching kids to talk who have speech delays, and now she's texting me about it too, insisting that I get it from the library and read it. I responded that I'm pretty happy with his speech development so far, but I'll keep it in mind if we have problems. My god, he's not even BORN! Even if I did want advice on teaching him to talk, I'm not going to study it NOW. I'm pretty sure mothers have been managing this without speech pathologists for millennia... We've both told her to knock it off, I don't know why she keeps pushing.


----------



## NellyLou

Wow, in one way it's nice that she's a speech pathologist, but mostly it would just be stressful and annoying! it's bad enough that Grandmothers think they know best as it is and like to give tonnes of advice. Is your nephew even a year yet? What is his adjusted age? There's such a huge range that kids hit milestones too even when they aren't preemies. 

That diaper sounds cute! I wanted to do a tardis theme but hubby is not into Doctor Who. I don't think he realized when we picked the colour though :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good job on sneaking the blue in. Maybe you can get a few more references in there without him knowing ;)

She's really frustrating. My nephew has tons of fun with her when they just play, too, so it's a shame she insists on just being a jerk and stressing everyone out instead. She also does stupid crap like distract him trying to talk to him (or hold the cat right in his view) when SIL is trying to feed him. And of course she assumes that SIL's behavior while she's visiting (keeping nephew more contained rather than giving him free range when she can be attentive to what she's doing) is what SIL does every day. But you know, she periodically makes a big show of telling SIL what a great job she's doing in the most condescending way possible, so that totally makes up for being an asshole every other second of the day. She's gonna be surprised when I'm not as nice as SIL is...

Nephew was born in early October 2013, due right around New Years 2013, so he's a little over a year adjusted, 15 months actual. He's making lots of noise, just not actually talking in words. He crawled late (early December 2014, so about a year adjusted), but then jumped straight to pulling himself up on tables and stuff, and mom says my brother and I both skipped crawling, so we're thinking that may not be a preemie thing so much as a genetic lack of interest in crawling around. He's doing exceptionally well for a 28 weeker, and he gets plenty of special preemie assessment at his doctor appointments, so it's not like there's nobody who would point concerning delays out...


----------



## missfrick

OB gave me all the answers... I am not on best rest but have been ordered to rest in general... so no huge trips to Ikea or Costco anymore. Me and DH agreed that an hour out at a time would be all I can do. Clearly I am contracting at some point causing the dilation, but he didn't check me again today and didn't seem worried. The usual "if you start bleeding red or leaking fluid, go to the hospital" speech. He said after the next 2 weeks she'd be perfect if she came, so no worries. On the one hand I'm still hoping she stays in as long as possible, but on the other hand I'm getting pretty uncomfortable, which I know is normal, and now I understand when women start to say they're so over being pregnant. Next time I will also watch my weight a bit better, because lugging around this extra poundage is no doubt not helping either.

MrsK & Nelly: I heard it was some of the worst too (cervix checks) but when I asked my mom she laughed at me! Nelly, when you were laboring without drugs, did you find you were okay, but the check was worse? I'm still planning on going as drug free as possible, and from what I've heard, I believe gas is available in Canada so I'm feeling positive about alternative pain management options.


----------



## missfrick

Oh, MrsK, I meant to add this for you: my cousin's son has delays. He wasn't extremely premature, but has ended up with trunk/core strength problems. Everyone was giving my cousin a hard time because he wasn't talking for quite some time. As much as your mom is a speech pathologist or whatever, I have a degree in linguistics and took child language development, and it is not even indicated to be concerned about speech until 2.5 years. As long as he starts speech therapy around then, he'd be fine. Some kids just take longer, and while some speak in full sentences by 14 months, some only have a small vocabulary at the same age. The most important thing is that he starts speaking, and that his vocabulary grows exponentially in a short period of time once it starts. Again, I'm sure your sister isn't an idiot, so she will undoubtedly have mentioned to her pediatrician if/when she is concerned about her son's development. Also, as a premie, he will have delays (even with adjusted age).


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, MissFrick. I don't think SIL is really worried (she was a preemie even smaller than nephew, and she's very smart, so she knows how it goes), we just both wish mom would shut up! I have a teaching degree and have studied early child development, too, so you know, I'm at least a little familiar with how it should go! Nephew isn't talking, but he's communicating just fine, and making lots of noise, so it's only a matter of time til he connects the two.


----------



## NellyLou

Missfrick, I was in pretty intense labour before I got the epidural and I would still say the cervix check was the worst part! I didn't cry during contractions but they were very painful... Just nothing like a man shoving his hand up your Coouch hahaha!

I am getting pretty uncomfortable too... This guy loves being shoved up in my ribs! Good idea on not intense outings too MissFrick. Take it easy and bake your cupcake a bit longer!

MrsK, that is annoying. My mom has always been good at giving advice and trying to get our kids to do things that they aren't ready for. My nephew didn't crawl until he was 12 months and my mom would say if she had a few hours with him, she could get him to crawl. My dd didn't walk until she was 15 months.... That was too late too. Frustrating but I have learned to ignore. Kids do things on their own time. It's good to know when you should intervene but 15 months is definitely early to worry about speech.


----------



## bucherwurm

Tuna lady. It's funny. Even more so because I worked in a seafood department for 6 years. :haha:

So, the name we are thinking is Annabelle. It was not one of my original names. We were stuck with Lilyanne for a while, which I still like, but Lily is super popular and I'm trying to avoid those names.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bucherwurm said:


> Tuna lady. It's funny. Even more so because I worked in a seafood department for 6 years. :haha:
> 
> So, the name we are thinking is Annabelle. It was not one of my original names. We were stuck with Lilyanne for a while, which I still like, but Lily is super popular and I'm trying to avoid those names.

anabelle is nice :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know a little Annabelle whose big sister is Lily :D I like it, it's cute and feminine, but she can go by Ann or Anna later if she wants to simplify.


----------



## NellyLou

Annabelle is an adorable name! I love long names that can be shortened to something sweet too :)


----------



## DrMum

I love the name Annabelle too!

This weekend I actually plan to do some nursery action. My crib bedding arrived and I want to rearrange the furniture and put up the wall decals etc. it does feel like "tempting fate" but I'm trying to push all those thoughts aside and think about being sorted out for a newborn!

Our little vacay is exciting, I'm glad you guys are excited too! :D the suite is a beautiful 2 bed condo just 3 blocks from the hospital so all three of us can just move over there. By that stage I have pre op clinic and all the other jazz at the hospital so it will be nice not to have a a 2 hour drive every other day as well. I'm kind of hoping because it's doctor ordered with a letter from my OB, I can either try my health insurance or tax return to reimburse.

Momma - yep I'm a c section. Booked for 25th feb at the moment. Previous c section 10months ago due to late third tri stillbirth, so they really really don't want me contracting on my scar, hence the move nearer the hospital too. I'm ok with a repeat c section given they are predicting a 10lb baby.....! 

Anyone else still working full time? I'm starting to really feel the pace that's for sure. But if I can just keep going it will give me a few more weeks with baby at the end!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm still working FT DrMum. It is getting hard, but, same a you, if I ride it out for the next couple of weeks means more time with the baby. I am going to be working from home more often starting next week though, so that should help a little... I hope.

Annabelle is sweet


----------



## DrMum

Working from home will definitely be better! For me one of my big hates is putting my winter boots on haha! Why I have ones with zippers I don't know. The thought of wearing pj's and slippers all day would be heaven :) 

I'm excited for you!!


----------



## bumpwishes

missfrick said:


> OB gave me all the answers... I am not on best rest but have been ordered to rest in general... so no huge trips to Ikea or Costco anymore. Me and DH agreed that an hour out at a time would be all I can do. Clearly I am contracting at some point causing the dilation, but he didn't check me again today and didn't seem worried. The usual "if you start bleeding red or leaking fluid, go to the hospital" speech. He said after the next 2 weeks she'd be perfect if she came, so no worries. On the one hand I'm still hoping she stays in as long as possible, but on the other hand I'm getting pretty uncomfortable, which I know is normal, and now I understand when women start to say they're so over being pregnant. Next time I will also watch my weight a bit better, because lugging around this extra poundage is no doubt not helping either.

Glad your OB managed to give you the answers you wanted and needed. Hopefully baby stays put for another two weeks at least. I definitely feel the same as you, I'm getting uncomfortable but obviously would want baby to stay in as long as possible. Agree with all the 'I feel like a whale' comments aha, I feel so big.

Looking forward to seeing all the nursery pics when they get done. Hopefully paint colours get agreed soon MrsK!! I love the minion theme, whoever said they have that-sorry baby brain!

I'm not seeing my midwife until im 33 weeks-feels like forever away. Because of Christmas I had an appointment at 29 weeks instead of 28 and have therefore missed out on that extra first time mum appointment at 31 weeks.

I'm getting super impatient about LO's arrival! I am so excited I wish time would speed up a little. Have a strong nesting instinct too. I give high praises to all those mummas working FT still!! I am forcing myself to attend my seminars at the moment, which are only a few hours a week!


----------



## Teilana

It was me that has the minion theme :)

Here is a pic from last night. Today the plan is getting the black stripe done inbetween the blue and yellow (I have already started taping off for this, but keep using up rolls of tape and DH isn't getting his butt out of bed to help me look for more downstairs) and painting the trim white, its currently a gross pinkish brown.
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-23 17.54.01.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can't imagine working full time right now. I'd die... I wouldn't mind the income, though ;) DH keeps asking me why I'm not wearing my boots. My normal shoes are squishier, the traction's just as good, and they slip on! It's been a pretty dry winter, if there's less than an inch of snow, I'm not dealing with bending and zippers! 

I'm going to do some craft shopping today for baby stuff. A friend and I are going to try to go to a knit night on Tuesday (I have two long appointments that day, so I may not have it in me), so I need to get the supplies for a little leaf blanket I want to make T, and I was looking at nursing infinity scarves and realized that they're literally just one seam on a length of jersey, so I'll see if Joann has any jersey that I love. If they don't, I'll just order one, they're not expensive. Anyone else have trouble convincing themselves to get up and get moving when the baby's kicking? As long as he's kicking, I know he's ok...

DH and I are going to have to have a paint color talk tonight. We both really want it painted tomorrow morning. He's very loyal to Behr, but we might just have to check out some other stores and other brands. Then maybe next Sunday we can get him some help getting all the furniture moved around. The nursery is currently our dining room, so the table needs to go in the attic, and we have a big bar in there that we're hoping will fit in the office, otherwise I don't know what we're going to do with it. 

I'm getting so impatient for him to get here, but I'm also really hoping he doesn't surprise us before 40 weeks. I'm not ready!


----------



## molly86

I'm also still working full time. Finding it tiring now but as some of you have already said it means more time off when they baby's here. Have you all decided when you're going to finish? I'm finishing on the 13th February. So I'll be 37w1day.


----------



## molly86

Another one that loves Annabelle here! We were actually considering it before we found out its a boy. My only issue with it was I wasn't sure which is the normal way to spell it.


----------



## bumpwishes

Teilana said:


> It was me that has the minion theme :)
> 
> Here is a pic from last night. Today the plan is getting the black stripe done inbetween the blue and yellow (I have already started taping off for this, but keep using up rolls of tape and DH isn't getting his butt out of bed to help me look for more downstairs) and painting the trim white, its currently a gross pinkish brown.

Yes Teilana! Loving that already. I have the strongest urge to paint big minion eyes on it! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think I'd be able to resist. I love those movies.


----------



## bucherwurm

Thanks for the name support! We aren't telling anyone we know personally, so it's nice to be able to tell you guys. As for spelling, I figured "Annabelle" is easiest (just Anna and Belle), and I think it looks more complete vs "Anabel, Annabel, etc". I also like a long first name, as most of you know from FB baby is going to have a short last name so we can get away with it.
I am still working, but I was part time before, so I feel like I can handle it just fine. I am planning on going until Feb. 28 which makes me 39 weeks :wacko: Hopefully everything goes fine. I told my boss that and to have a plan B just in case. My cousin's baby came at 38 weeks and just 2 days after she finished work!


----------



## Teilana

My plan is to have the window as an eye. We are doing grey curtains over it.


----------



## bumpwishes

Haha me too MrsK. Good plan though Teilana! I wouldn't think of that.

Bucherwurm I meant to say I liked both the girl names you mentioned in your post. 
Always good to have a plan B just in case :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I went out for yarn for a baby blanket and stopped in Old Navy. Lots of cute baby clearance, I got Teddy a little gray coat and a warm hat, and a little Halloween bat hat (for 50 cents, I had to!) and some cute dinosaur socks for my nephew. I've been waiting my whole life for baby clothing shopping ;) I'm completely exhausted now, resting up on the couch now.

DH brought home a whole bunch of paint chips, so if we can't decide from what we have, I'm just painting it all white and giving the dogs a box of crayons...

Here's a 34+2 pic. 40 days left! He's riding so low, no wonder it's getting harder to walk.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1763.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## chimama

Molly86 - I'll be finishing work on Feb 13th as well and would be 38 weeks by then.


----------



## ladybrown33

I've stopped working two months ago due the risk associated with this pregnancy.

My legs feel so heavy it's like they weigh 100lbs each but I read somewhere that it's just my body getting ready for labor, but it doesn't make it any easier when taking walks or just doing things around the house.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ladies, I hope you're sitting down, because I think we solved the Great Paint Debate. Most of the art in the soon to be nursery is local stuff we've picked up here and there over the years. I was looking in at a Chicago flag print that's in there, and thinking Chicago blue worked decently with our green. I suggested it to DH and he thought it was The Best Idea Ever. I'd probably still go teal if left to my own devices (blue in general isn't my favorite color), but I like the bit of civic pride, it's a decent pairing with the green, and I'm happy with one of us being in absolute love with it. And I want it DONE! Now I just need to find some Chicago red accents. He's going to look up the official color code dealie for flag blue and get it color matched in the morning.

This is the print that inspired me: https://scoutmob.com/p/Chicago-Skyline-Print

And this is "our" green with a different blue: https://susanweinroth.typepad.com/a_little_bit_of_me/2007/05/cloudless_carol.html


----------



## frenchie35

Well done, MrsK! Both sides of my family are from the Chicago area, so I am definitely for civic pride. Maybe you could knit some red stars, but it might be hard to find a pattern for 6-pointed ones. I made a bunch of these (https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stjarna) this year for Christmas ornaments, so I'm wondering if I can convert it to a 6-point. I love a challenge!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Those would make a cute mobile! I'll have to see if I can find a pattern, or maybe just sew some. I have a blue, gray, and green fabric for my rocking chair cushions, but maybe I'll find something more Chicagoey. I can use the other fabric for something for me.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

34 week midwife appointment tomorrow. Going to have to share my concerns with her about the amount of BH's I keep getting, it seems like far too many. And my groin/pelvis/lower back is in CONSTANT agony :( 

Also my heartburn/reflux is REALLY bad now. I've had enough.


----------



## frenchie35

I tried to adapt the 5-point star pattern to be 6-points: it turned out as a mess that looks more like an octopus than a star. I guess it depends if you're a detail kind of person or not if you want the stars to be flag-accurate. Still, I really like the color combination.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

You all have my wandering about this knitting etc is it hard to learn lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

CoffeePuffin, hope all is ok. My groin aches have really ramped up recently, too, but still no BH that I know of.

Haha! Octopus stars, sounds fun! We just spent an hour on the computer trying to pick a shade of blue because apparently there is no official Chicago flag blue  So we have one that looks good, hopefully it's flag reminiscent. I just want it painted! I'll see how flaggy it looks and go from there on little red accents.

Mummy, knitting just depends on your personality. Some people are naturals and take right to it, and some people try to learn from good teachers and just can't manage to get it. I have a friend who's so incredibly talented at so many crafty things, and she describes knitting and crochet as witchcraft because she just can't manage them, but I caught on in one lesson. The only way to find out is to try, but it has the potential to be very easy if you have the knack for it.


----------



## DrMum

How did all you guys learn to knit and crochet? Is doing a night class the best way or how should we go about it?! 

I'm always super impressed with crafty people!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My ex's mum taught me to knit, and I learned to crochet from a book - I wouldn't have been able to do it from a book if I didn't already kind of know how to interpret random yarn drawings from knitting. There are tons of videos online these days, though, so that's as good a place as any to start. If the videos don't do it for you, a class is probably good - once you get the basics, you can teach yourself the more advanced stuff. Some people are great at knitting and terrible at crochet, some are the opposite, so if one isn't working out for you, don't be afraid to try the other.


----------



## chimama

CoffeePuffin - hang in there! You are almost at the end. Even though it is difficult, try and rest as much as you can. Hugs.


----------



## Teilana

Eep! My SIL who is 34 weeks may end up having her baby in the next couple days. They think she may have been leaking since Friday and her water possibly fully went this afternoon. They were going to get it checked out and update us all later. 

She's only half a week ahead of me, kinda is making me freak out a little bit! Especially after the minor swelling that has shown up this weekend! Good thing I was planning on stopping off after work and picking up some cloth diaper detergent so I can start prepping diapers since the dresser is in baby's room just not setup yet.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck to your SIL! 34 weeks isn't ideal, but it's really not bad by early baby standards. Hope you get your diapers prepped quickly, I'm not looking forward to washing mine a billion times before use.


----------



## Bookity

Hope all goes well with your sister in law Teilana. 

I tried knitting when I was a teenager and gave up right away. In November I picked up crochet and I love it! I'm sure I could knit too now as I've got a bit more patience than I did in my teens. 

Oh, and I took no classes. I just got a notion to start crochet and a mixture of YouTube and online tutorials took me from there.


----------



## bucherwurm

We got a lot done today!
We bought some meal stuff for after baby comes: a big lasagna, shephards pie, chicken pasta dish, and some stuff for spaghetti. It's a pretty good start. I also got some travel packs of wipes that were on sale and a few packs of pads for post-partum. Those of which I haven't bought in years! They were all on sale, too, though, so it made me feel better. Still not looking forward to needing them.
We also got the ceiling fan up in baby's room, the crib set up and the mattress put in, and my big chair brought into the room. It's starting to look a lot like a nursery. I also came up with the idea to do some sort of name art in there, so I looked online and saw hanging letters with ribbon, so I'm thinking of doing that for fun.


----------



## frenchie35

I learned to knit with my grandma as a teenager, but only how to do the beginner's stitch and I could only make rectangles of material. It's not until I took some classes in high school that I learned how to do more complicated stitches and to make things like hats and mittens. After that I learned more interesting techniques with each new pattern I chose. I agree that Youtube helps a lot when you want to try something new or more difficult, but I'd recommend learning the basic stitch sitting next to someone who can teach you.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I also think I'm leaking fluid.. For the past few weeks, I've been having to change my pantyliner every hour. It's not urine and I'm almost certain it's not a type of discharge. 

6 weeks to go! To be fair, as much as I feel like it's dragging now, the pregnancy has actually gone really fast with me already having a toddler to run around after.


----------



## twinkie2

Alright ladies, my shower was this past weekend and we got so much wonderful stuff. I'm going through everything and trying to figure out what we didn't get that are actual needs and not just wants. It'd be too much to list what we got, so my question is, what are the absolute must-haves to get through let's say the first month of baby being home? Also, I know diapers completely depend on size of baby at birth, we got 2 packages of nb and 2 of size 1, do you think I should hold off on buying any more newborn just in case baby is on the bigger size? (can you tell I'm a first timer!?)


----------



## NellyLou

Coffeepuffin, if you think you are leaking, call the hospital/ your doctor right away. You're more susceptible to infections and low amniotic fluid can be dangerous to the baby. I hope everything is ok!

MrsK, i'm glad you guys finally decided on a theme for the room!

We went and registered to do our delivery at the hospital this weekend. They used to give the form to our doctors who would give it to us to fill out then we could mail it in. But now you have to go to the hospital and either fill it out there, or take it home to fill it out and bring it back. Little bit of a hassle, but it's done!


----------



## NellyLou

Twinkie2, I'm glad you had a great shower! You don't need that much for the first month or so of the baby's life really.

- place to sleep (Crib or bassinette)
- diapers - two packs of each should be fine for now.
- sleepers/ clothes
- facecloths and toiletries and a bath
- burp cloths
- blankets and swaddlers
- mini little hats especially for at the hospital 
- nail file
- thermometer - good to have on hand just in case
- feeding accessories whichever way you choose to go - bottles and formula if you are bottle feeding; breast pads, nursing bras, lanolin cream, nursing pillow if you are BFing.
- pacifier if you want one

Somebody add stuff if I have missed anything :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

coffeepuffin: Have you told your OB/midwife about leaking fluid? If it's clear and has no scent call L&D. If you have a tear in the amniotic sac it's very dangerous for baby because you can get an infection. If it's whitish and dries up on your pad/underwear it could be regular discharge. I personally had that happen a lot in the 2nd trimester and it's tapered off a bit. It's just the cervix constantly cleaning itself which is normal in pregnancy. If it's literally soaking up a pad go straight to L&D. I'm always one to go on the side of caution. 
If it's pinkish/tinged red/white and thick it could be parts of your mucous plug. It does not mean you're in labor. The mucous plug replenishes itself within 24 hours. 

Why is it I am feeling like this kid has run out of room? He/she has been literally stretching out my abdomen all morning. Maybe spinning around in there? It's painful and weird since I can feel the head turning and twisting down below. Tried to eat breakfast but failed utterly since little one decided it would be great to kick straight up into my stomach. =( so glad I emptied my bladder before I sat down or my couch would have suffered and I would have probably started bawling. Weird, when I had morning sickness I would cry every time I would throw up. Now it doesn't phase me as much but it's more annoying than anything else. 

Okay to end this on a positive note... I went for a walk to the store yesterday with DH, it's about 1/2 mile away and it felt great! I ended up walking a little over a mile in total even though I am a slow-poke. Generally I have to stop walking around 2 blocks because BH gets so intense. I tried to "walk-through" them this time and it helped so much. I just wiggled my hips a bit every time I felt one starting to come on.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mommasquirrel said:


> coffeepuffin: Have you told your OB/midwife about leaking fluid? If it's clear and has no scent call L&D. If you have a tear in the amniotic sac it's very dangerous for baby because you can get an infection. If it's whitish and dries up on your pad/underwear it could be regular discharge. I personally had that happen a lot in the 2nd trimester and it's tapered off a bit. It's just the cervix constantly cleaning itself which is normal in pregnancy. If it's literally soaking up a pad go straight to L&D. I'm always one to go on the side of caution.
> If it's pinkish/tinged red/white and thick it could be parts of your mucous plug. It does not mean you're in labor. The mucous plug replenishes itself within 24 hours.
> 
> Why is it I am feeling like this kid has run out of room? He/she has been literally stretching out my abdomen all morning. Maybe spinning around in there? It's painful and weird since I can feel the head turning and twisting down below. Tried to eat breakfast but failed utterly since little one decided it would be great to kick straight up into my stomach. =( so glad I emptied my bladder before I sat down or my couch would have suffered and I would have probably started bawling. Weird, when I had morning sickness I would cry every time I would throw up. Now it doesn't phase me as much but it's more annoying than anything else.
> 
> Okay to end this on a positive note... I went for a walk to the store yesterday with DH, it's about 1/2 mile away and it felt great! I ended up walking a little over a mile in total even though I am a slow-poke. Generally I have to stop walking around 2 blocks because BH gets so intense. I tried to "walk-through" them this time and it helped so much. I just wiggled my hips a bit every time I felt one starting to come on.

It's funny u say that, I was just thinkin before baby must finally have run out of room because I felt him move a lot today and it felt different I could feel it in my side's and hurt more it felt like he was trying to turn and struggling. Today's the first time it's felt like that.
I feel so sorry for this baby he's going to be born with no name at this rate lol I went off calling him Liam conor and not sure I like either as seperate names any more. I just want a name that wen I say it or imagine calling him it sounds perfect and right. Why couldn't he have been a girl they are so much easier to name and find stuff for


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm with the others, Coffee Puffin. Make sure you talk to your doctor if you think you're leaking fluid! Keep us updated.

Twinkie, I'm a first timer, too, but I'd hold off on buying more diapers just in case the ones you have don't fit your baby well. You may prefer a different brand. Someone really ought to put together diaper trial packs for disposables like they do for cloth diapers, so you can just get two or three of all the brands and pick a favorite without investing in a whole case...

Thanks for the essentials list, Nelly! I'm relieved to see that we either have all those things, or they're on my "buy before he's here" list. I would add car seat, too, since you can't get baby home without one. 

They made you go to the hospital just to fill out a form? What a hassle! We have to do an orientation, but at least we learned something and got a little tour. Did they copy your ID and insurance card or anything, or just literally have you fill out a form?

I'm feeling the most stretched out I've been so far, but I still feel like T has room for somersaults. He's a wiggle worm, but he doesn't seem to be struggling yet.

I hope you can settle on a name soon, Mummy Smurf! Maybe just a short list of names you both like to bring to the hospital would be better?


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, carseat is a pretty major necessity lol! 

Yeah, and the hospital we are delivering at is a 45 minute drive from our house.... But my doctor's office is in my office building so it makes it so much more convenient lol. We literally had to fill out all the info ourselves. Last time we went to the orientation and also had the form from the doctor before hand so we just dropped it off and went on our way. 

I feel like my little T is stretching out a lot too! I am much more uncomfortable this time around. He somehow feels super low but is kicking my ribs at the same time :| 

Mummy Smurf, good luck finding a name! I'm the opposite. If we were having a girl, I would probably still not have a name picked out. It's such a big decision!


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Mummy Smurf, good luck finding a name! I'm the opposite. If we were having a girl, I would probably still not have a name picked out. It's such a big decision!

I'm still amazed that we managed to settle the name issue so early. We've had a girl first name for years, but I expected serious boy name trouble. I guess it's good to keep in mind that even if you can't find a name you love, you'd have to try pretty hard to pick an actual bad name. It's an important decisions, but the kid will be ok as long as you don't name him something downright cruel.


----------



## NellyLou

Theodore is a fantastic name :) We had it narrowed down to Theodore for a boy a few months after we met in 2008 lol, so I'm pretty excited that we are having a boy and actually get to use it. Girls names are much much harder for me.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's definitely a good name :D If they're born on the same day, we'll have to set them up as pen pals or something when they're older ;)


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> It's definitely a good name :D If they're born on the same day, we'll have to set them up as pen pals or something when they're older ;)

That's a great idea :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

i agree theodore is a nice name just not sure i could imagine myself shouting that wen i want him to go do something or what ever :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh yeah, we're really in for it if we have to do the yelling his full name thing. Our last name is kind of outrageous, too, and we picked a long middle name. I figure we'll just put him in time out for the time it takes us to say his whole name ;)


----------



## NellyLou

Yep, hubby is Greek.... Our daughter is Kallianna Maria Andrea "Greek last name" and this Guy will be Theodore Christopher Dimitrios "Greek last name". We're not afraid of long names lol!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I feel much better about Theodore Constantine "Lithuanian Last Name" now :D And to be fair, they can easily just go by Ted. Now they'll have something to complain about us to each other when they're pen pals ;)


----------



## DrMum

Did you guys see the news today that a court in France ruled that a family can't call their newborn daughter a certain name...... And that name?

NUTELLA !!!

Seriously! It's on the bbc news app :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I saw that! I'm glad Americans don't have the monopoly on crazy names ;)


----------



## DrMum

Poor little Ella! I wonder if her mom had a real thing for Nutella when she was preggo? If that theory goes, this boy will be called tuna mayo.......

I just realised that as today is the 26th, this time next month I should be heading home with a baba as c section is 25th. Kind of a nice thought!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's crazy why would anyone wanna call their child that lol

I'm quite warming to the name Logan now but I think it requires a middle name lol not sure Logan Wilkinson sounds right lol


----------



## Teilana

This little guy's name is likely going to be Cornelius Arthur. We haven't picked out a backup name yet, not sure if we are going to or not. I guess if we do end up needing one we will cross that bridge then.


----------



## Bookity

Near positive this guy is Warren Benjamin Brahm. :)

Can't belive due date is 7 weeks away! I told DH "February is right around the corner, and when it gets here I can say 'I'll have the baby NEXT month!'" Barring having him over two weeks early, which I don't foresee.

Taking on a crochet project that I really hope I can finish. It's a pinwheel baby blanket which involves crocheting 80 12x12 squares with a diagonal color change. A lot of work. I've only got 4 squares left to do of my first color and then I get to move onto the next batch. Putting them all together is the part that I'm most worried I'll screw up, LOL.


----------



## bucherwurm

I was just saying how when February comes we can say baby is coming next month, too! Everything is coming fast now!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Our car seat came today and DH was unpacking it, and he suddenly stopped and got this look of horror and said "We're having a baby!" and buried his head in his hands for a second. It was hilarious. Poor DH. It keeps hitting me, too. With my early March due date, I could have a baby next month. Eek!


----------



## missfrick

The early March EDD is really messing with my head too. Coupled with the fact that my doc said that basically I could go at any time, I'm more and more convinced I'm having a February baby... my sister and mom both think I'll be having this baby in the next 3 weeks... I'm getting pretty scared about labor and less scared about having to raise the kid; not ready to have this be over quite yet, despite the pain and bitching I do on the daily.

Tonight we finalized our precious Squiggles' "real world" name! I so wish I could share it with you all, but we are holding it near and dear until she's born. I will say that my DH was incredibly supportive about the name; it is one I have loved for many years but it is not very common. And tonight the middle name we decided on is equally beautiful. We will be naming our daughter after my grandfather, and his mother, both who I had incredibly close relationships with. AND her Hebrew name is almost finalized, so I am definitely feeling huge weights being lifted.


----------



## frenchie35

Since everyone who is having a boy seems to be revealing, I can't resist. We will wait to meet him in person, but so far he is James Elisha. We asked DD what she thought about James, and it's so sweet when she repeats something like "Jims".

Bookity, you're brave! My least favorite part of knitting/crochet is assembly and weaving in the ends. I was thinking about crocheting some kind of blanket, but ideally something that goes around and around. Maybe something like this? (https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beths-little-star-afghan) I don't know how practical the star shape is. Maybe it'll just be decorative?

I also am feeling super maxed out belly-wise. He's been head-down for over a month, but I'm feeling all of the appendages squirming around. Here's a picture of me at 39 weeks with my DD - I feel like I'm already that big this time at 34 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0050.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bookity

The star blanket looks fantastic Frenchie! I can imagine at the very least it would make for some very cute baby pics with newborn snuggled on top of it. It reminds me of the play gym mats with all those bright colors!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm feeling really down lately, I've really had enough. And it's still 6 weeks til due date. Everything hurts, I am exhausted all of the time, I cannot find any position comfortable, I'm in constant pain, I can't play with DD as much as I should be doing. I just want my baby here and my body back. 

:(


----------



## frenchie35

I know exactly what you're talking about, Puffs!
I have trouble even getting out of a chair. So when DD tells me "peepee! I have to go!" 20+ times a day, it gets harder and harder to keep up with her. Nighttime rest isn't really all that restful. I've done all the nesting/prepping I can, so I'm just kinda stewing at home. I find myself getting frustrated with DH, even though he's doing his best to help out. I keep worrying over the scenarios of who can watch DD when I go to deliver, but I know it will depend on the day and time. So much waiting... I WANT MY BABY!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love that star blanket! I bet it would be good for tummy time and photos.

I'm sorry you ladies are so miserable :( 

We're off to lunch in a bit, then appointments all afternoon. Hopefully baby is still growing and looking good. I think he's breech again, his movement is changed and I could feel something kind of hard and head shaped up high last night. Crazy little somersaulter... If he is breech, it may be easier to get his heartbeat on the NST, at least.


----------



## DrMum

Good luck mrs k! Remember the rules - take a can of pop and a muffin with you in case teddy is being a stinker like mine and goes into stealth mode the minute they strap on the NST!! Let us know how you get on :) 

Lovely name Frenchie!! Not long to go now - you can do it!! How's your guy measuring this time? Is he big like DD was? These big babies are soooo uncomfortable I hear you!

3 weeks today until I finish work and I am increasingly wondering how on earth I'm going to make that work! Anyway I will waddle along as far as I can and cross only the bridges that need to be crossed..! I've really got the "pregnant woman walk" these days. I'm sure it's devastatingly attractive....


----------



## NellyLou

How far along are you again DrMum? I have 3.5 weeks to go with work and am finding every day more difficult! It was not this uncomfortable with DD. I don't have much ambition either lol.

I love the name James too, Frenchie! It's adorable :) and so sweet that your DD calls him Jims. My daughter is still convinced that our little guy will be named Jack most of the time.

Good luck today MrsK!


----------



## DrMum

I'm 35 weeks this Friday. sorry, I've been too superstitious to add a ticker! My little empty siggy is pretty sad!! Actual due date was 3rd March but they are delivering 25th feb, and I'm aiming to stop work 17th feb. 

Feels like a lifetime away sometimes though! 

How are you feeling with work these days nelly?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

James is nice name :p 

I'm also considering names like Tyler :p


----------



## NellyLou

oooh so we are basically the same, but you get to deliver much earlier :) 

My work is mostly a desk job, but I did go out on site to take photos last Friday and that was a bad idea. It's painful to just walk to the washroom which is literally 25 steps from my desk lol. It's lack of motivation and not being able to think of anything but the baby that is making it hard really though!


----------



## DrMum

Who knows nelly, maybe you'll have a sympathy labor once I tell you all about my delivery :D


----------



## Teilana

For a blanket that does up quick with pretty much no end weaving

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-border-blanket-278

is a good choice. It doesn't go round and round, it goes back and forth though. Only takes 2 balls of the Caron Simply Soft too.


----------



## NellyLou

I like the name Tyler! It's cute!

Lol, DrMum, I would be fine with that! As long as I get a bit of a break after I'm done work :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm all strapped in and guess who's napping? I even had lunch late and had a diet coke in hopes of him getting active... We're both a little concerned that these inconclusive NSTs are going to get us an early induction, so I hope he wakes up...


----------



## missfrick

Cute names ladies! 

Nelly/CoffeePuffin I am with you ladies, I'm sore and bitchy and uncomfortable. 

My discharge seems to have picked up, sort of like EWCM is this normal?

Also you are brave for all that crochet my least favorite part of needle crafts is attaching and sewing in ends!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv had a mucus type discharge all way through so no idea sorry :p


----------



## mommasquirrel

Frenchie: that pattern is awesome. It reminds me of rainbow brite. Now I want one, lol.

MrsK: Hope Teddy cooperates. When is the next Ultrasound?

I had my 33 week appt and all went well. We're going to wait on an ultrasound until after Valentines day. Doctor said he will check my cervix at the next visit. =( I'll be almost 36 weeks. Really not looking forward to feeling someone pushing against my cervix. Also, I just finished working on my birth plan. Hooray, I just need to print out half a dozen copies and put it in my labor bag. All that is left is to put everything near the front door so it's good to go. DH is getting ready for a work trip next week. It's going to be stressful not having him around for a week. Really hoping this kiddo stays in place until after Valentines day because we're making reservations to eat out at a fancy restaurant. yumm!! Other than that, I am feeling quite exhausted all the time and it feels like this kid has run out of room, I can literally feel every twitch and turn. I think feeling so much makes it even more uncomfortable to sleep. I'm scared this kid is going to make me an insomniac before it's born. Praying my belly will give in and grow a bit to give him/her more room. 
Hope everyone is doing well, I'm going to try and sneak in another nap.


----------



## NellyLou

missfrick said:


> Cute names ladies!
> 
> Nelly/CoffeePuffin I am with you ladies, I'm sore and bitchy and uncomfortable.
> 
> My discharge seems to have picked up, sort of like EWCM is this normal?
> 
> Also you are brave for all that crochet my least favorite part of needle crafts is attaching and sewing in ends!

You're welcome to tell your DH the name, but tell him not to tell anyone! It's a secret until he's born outside of you guys :)

I know people say it's worse to be preggo in the heat, but right now I am really hating the cold and having to put on so many layers and boots. I would give anything to be able to wear flip flops right now.


----------



## NellyLou

MrsK, Teddy sounds like a little bit of a rascal! My neice was uncooperative like that when my SIL was pregnant, and she is certainly the rascalliest (not a word lol) of her siblings :) I hope he wakes up and gets more active!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, ladies. He finally woke up, though it wasn't quite the usual mega baby party. Midwife said she's happy with his results and to come back in 2 weeks for another NST unless the OB says otherwise. We're having an ice cream because I got a shot, then heading to the OB for an ultrasound.


----------



## bucherwurm

Sounds like a big day today MrsK. Hopefully everything goes well with the rest of the appointment.

I had the day off today, but I've stayed busy. I cleaned out part of the laundry room and made room for the stroller. I also did other cleaning today, bathrooms, vacuuming, etc. Im worn out now. I have a busy day tomorrow. I have a midwife appointment, which is usually Thursday, but I am meeting the alternate one. So I have that and then I work afterwards, too.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, that was reassuring but not reassuring. The OB said he looks healthy based on her quick scan, but she had a long talk with the radiologist who did the earlier scans and wants another growth scan in a week because it _is_ his proportions in question, not his overall size. She does want me seeing the midwives for NSTs weekly. So we're back to big mystery status, but hopefully will know more in a week.


----------



## DrMum

Thats good they are going to keep an eye on things for you mrsk, but these appointments do get stressful I know. Sometimes I feel the same...reassured, but not, at the same time!

Hope you get some rest now after what sounds like a long day!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I posted and ran earlier, so I'm back to read more thoroughly.

Missfrick, I think all kinds of mucus (or lack thereof) can be normal in pregnancy, but notable changes can be a sign of infection, so it never hurts to mention it. I'd bet that it's nothing in your case, though.

You're so organized, Momma! Do you anticipate going early, or are you just getting prepared just in case?

Nelly, I know I couldn't handle a hot summer right now, but I'm totally with you on the shoes. Every time it's snowy enough to require boots instead of slip on shoes, I'm bummed out. At least mine zip instead of lace.

Tonight was the first neighborhood knit night that a lady set up, and I wasn't sure I'd be up for going, but I figured it would be good to go do something social, so DH dropped me off after our appointments. I'm glad I went, it was nice to meet some other neighborhood ladies. The project I brought isn't working out - the recommended knitting needles are too big, so I'll have to get smaller needles and see if I need to adjust the pattern, too. I did have a different set of needles with me, so I started on a matching baby hat. I think I'll make it pointy and elfy. It was a good distraction from the baby health stress, too. 

I'm having lunch with my SIL on Thursday. Maybe we'll do some baby shopping, too. It'll be good to get together with her. She understands the baby stress, even if she's coming from a different perspective with different specific experiences.

We had the crib shipped to DH's work and it arrived today. We still haven't painted, but once we do, we can get it all set up and ready to go.


----------



## frenchie35

Good work, everyone!

DrMum: LO is definitely measuring big. His head and predicted weight was off the charts at my last scan 2 weeks ago. DD was also big at the same scan, but not off the chart. I'm not sure if the French charts are a little lower, as French babies tend to be smaller than their American colleagues. I kept a pregnancy journal with DD that periodically asked for my weight and waist measurement, and I'm a couple inches bigger than I was last time at 34 weeks. Yikes!


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: I think I am just anticipating going in earlier because of the gestational diabetes. I'm also getting very antsy. Pre-pregnancy I was pretty anal retentive about organizing things a certain way. My boss loved it because she said she could find anything she needed at my desk if I wasn't there. Also, my house was always ready in case someone came for an impromptu visit. However, since getting pregnant and moving everything has turned upside down. I feel pretty unorganized and so I work even harder to try and clean but darnit I feel so exhausted just thinking about it. I know that is a lame excuse but seriously I want to sanitize everything and scrub the floors before baby comes but I feel like I don't have enough time.

So, I am getting super frustrated with this testing my blood sugar 4 times a day. I am having great numbers after each major meal but my numbers for fasting are higher than I would suspect. I just want to throw my meter out the window and say I'm done. The doctor is pushing for me to go on insulin but why do I need insulin when my numbers after eating are great? Can't wait for baby to come so I can throw the meter or possible crush it with my hammer. 

Ok, I'm going to go an try to find some humor online to get me out of this woe is me mood.. Maybe I'm hungry?


----------



## NellyLou

Mommasquirrel, I hope your day improves! Sometimes pregnancy is just hard, and our emotions and hormones do not help lol!

Frenchie, off the charts?! Oh my! I have a friend who was 12 lbs when she was born. It's funny because she's a very tiny woman now - about 5'3" and thin. Some people just make big babies :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope he doesn't get too big, Frenchie! How was your DD's birth?

Momma, I'm impressed, my house is _never_ company ready... Pregnancy is a pretty valid excuse for not having as much energy as you used to. Building entire people from scratch can be pretty exhausting sometimes. And Nelly was right, we all have emotional days sometimes. All those hormones... I hope you can figure out the blood sugar thing.


----------



## frenchie35

I really identified with what CoffeePuffin expressed the other day, that she wanted her body back. I think most of us know we could handle all this prep and stress if we were not so wobbly and exhausted and hurting all over. I stopped running/jogging when I got hit with major nausea within a week or two of my BFP. Running used to be a great way to take some time to myself in the morning and feel like I accomplished something. Now I feel like I'm in a fishbowl taking care of DD and not being able to do much without feeling exhausted. Just a few more weeks...

DD was 9 lbs 13 oz at birth, and I delivered with an episiotomy and a bit of tearing, but she had no problem making her way through my pelvis. I'm hoping LO's head isn't much bigger by the time I deliver, so I should expect him to be able to make his way out! The tearing etc really freaked me out before, but when you're in the thick of it, you're only concerned with getting your baby out. I definitely preferred that to a last-minute c-section.


----------



## NellyLou

And my daughter was 6lbs 8oz and I had a 3rd degree tear lol, so the size of the baby isn't everything... the worst thing about the tear was hearing it :S


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ack, I didn't even think about hearing the tearing! Creepy!

I'm sure if you managed ok with an almost 10 pounder, you can take anything this guy sends your way!


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, I shouldn't have mentioned that! Don't want to scare anyone! At least I didn't feel it :)


----------



## Bookity

If I heard my tear I immediately forgot about it. I had an episiotomy & small tear.


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Yeah, I shouldn't have mentioned that! Don't want to scare anyone! At least I didn't feel it :)

I can't speak for anyone else, but even if it terrifies me now, I'd rather know than be surprised in labor and wonder if it's normal :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I was told tares actually happen because of pushing at the wrong time. I had a 3rd degree one but I didn't feel contractions so made it hard work.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think they're often caused by pushing wrong, but can just happen, too. There are so many factors.

I had my TDAP yesterday, and I am _exhausted_ today. So totally wiped out. I fell asleep on the couch just now, didn't even get up the energy to take my glasses off. I'm glad I didn't have to be anywhere today. If you haven't gotten yours yet, ladies, make sure you time it so you can rest the next day.


----------



## NellyLou

Yeah, I tore because dd was facing the wrong way and they had to use the vacuum. It was either pull her out or emergency c section. Fun times!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

What is the tdap iv not heard of it? The nurse said to me I wouldn't need any more injections now as the one for whooping cough would have me up to date. Technically she was wrong, I never got the flu vaccine as I will full of a cold at the time lol :p


----------



## MrsKChicago

TDAP is the whooping cough one. It's a combined immunization for tetanus, diptheria, and pertussis (whooping cough). It's the pertussis that's most important in pregnancy, so it could be your doctors don't combine them, or it could be they just told you about the pertussis part. The combined vaccine is the standard here.


----------



## ladybrown33

mommasquirrel said:


> MrsK: I think I am just anticipating going in earlier because of the gestational diabetes. I'm also getting very antsy. Pre-pregnancy I was pretty anal retentive about organizing things a certain way. My boss loved it because she said she could find anything she needed at my desk if I wasn't there. Also, my house was always ready in case someone came for an impromptu visit. However, since getting pregnant and moving everything has turned upside down. I feel pretty unorganized and so I work even harder to try and clean but darnit I feel so exhausted just thinking about it. I know that is a lame excuse but seriously I want to sanitize everything and scrub the floors before baby comes but I feel like I don't have enough time.
> 
> So, I am getting super frustrated with this testing my blood sugar 4 times a day. I am having great numbers after each major meal but my numbers for fasting are higher than I would suspect. I just want to throw my meter out the window and say I'm done. The doctor is pushing for me to go on insulin but why do I need insulin when my numbers after eating are great? Can't wait for baby to come so I can throw the meter or possible crush it with my hammer.
> 
> Ok, I'm going to go an try to find some humor online to get me out of this woe is me mood.. Maybe I'm hungry?

I hear you I am on insulin due to type 2 diabetes and I'm over it ready to get back to my normal life. A couple of tips if you don't mind take a 20 minute walk in the morning and shower before you test your fasting sugars it helps.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Ladybrown: I think I am having the dawn phenomenon where my blood sugar continues to rise after 4 am and continue to rise until I eat. I checked my blood sugar last night when I woke to go potty and it was a good number but 3 hours later it was in the 100's even though I didn't eat anything. I'm looking on the net for ways I can combat it. One site from a mom with Type 2 diabetes mentioned having 30 g carbs and high protein snack right before bed will help. I'm a little cautious of eating before laying down because of acid reflux/heart burn. Maybe I'll just have a yogurt and see if it works for the next few days. I think I'm just super determined to have a vaginal birth that I am fighting this as much as I can. My OB said if I go on insulin, I will have a C-section. =( I need to talk to him again about this because I am good while I am awake and well, I will be awake while in labor so hopefully I can convince him. my next appointment with him is in 2 weeks.


----------



## GFGuy

Hi March Mellows! I hope everyone is doing awesome!

DW and I started going to a birthing class last night and it's great but also makes us feel a little off from everyone else. Can anyone relate to any of the following or share insight (private message or on here is fine with me)

(1) DW has lost 1 lb per week for 3 straight weeks, but baby measured in the 68th percentile for weight at the last ultrasound. Is that OK? DW works out a few times a week and eats mostly paleo. I am hoping it is just from the holidays being over but it's now 3 straight weeks...

(2) Baby is upside down. Is there still time for him to flip? or is 31 weeks too late for that?

(3) We had a scare last week. DW was crying from a work issue and she clogged up and couldn't breath. She felt like her lungs were crowded and she was incredibly congested and started to hyperventilate. Neither of us have ever been so scared. Her lips turned a light blue color and I helped her breath and finally it went away but I was SO scared for her and the baby. We were going to go to the doctor right away but we researched online and found that hyperventilating can be a normal issue with the baby crowding the lungs... Anyone else have any breathing attacks like that? It only happened once but talk about being scared!!

(4) DW has a BiLobed Placenta. We feel baby moving slightly, like a smooth motion but no kicks. Anyone else have bilobed placenta that could share if they are feeling kicks?

Sorry for all the questions. I felt to strange to bring this all up in class so I thought I would check with my MM girls....

THANK YOU!!!!! PS: I'm the most excited dad-to-be on the planet!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I don't know about those questions but baby has plenty of time to turn yet don't worry about that :D


----------



## molly86

Hi GFGuy. I'm afraid there's only one of your questions I can answer from experience. My baby was breech at 31 weeks but had turned by 34 weeks. So yes theres time. Someone I work with was breech at 36 weeks so was booked on for a section but when she turned up for it baby had flipped. So plenty of time! Try not to worry about everything. I know it's easier said than done. I'm sure some of the other girls will help with your other questions.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I love the names you ladies are going with! Little Miss is Amelia Violet Lillian. Lillian is after my Great Grandmother and I wanted that to be her middle name but I didn't like Amelia Lillian and hubs doesn't like Violet as a first name. I told him that he could chose Amelia or Violet for a first name and he liked Amelia better and then he decided he liked Amelia Violet. I have a MA in History and my period of specialty is 19th/early 20th ce American and British history so we joke that the baby is going to think it's 1910 and she's British based on her name and her Mother's viewing choices during pregnancy lol. Honestly though I'm not sure how I feel about Amelia. Must be last minute pregnancy panic. 

Frenchie- I love the star pattern! That is so pretty and I love how unusual looking it is.

Puffin- I hear you! The pain and discomfort just doesn't seem to ease up at all. I hope you get some relief soon!

Nelly- Being pregnant in the cold is not fun because of the shoes. I can't put on my socks and boots without DH to button them for me. Makes going out during the day in the snow quite the exhausting adventure! 

MrsK- sorry for the uncertainty with the OB visit and Teddy being uncooperative during your NST. I have the opposite issue with Amelia and NST! Your neighborhood knitting group sounds like an awful lot of fun though. Thanks for the tip about the TDAP. I was supposed to get mine tomorrow but I think I will ask if I can do it next week because my shower is Saturday and there is a lot of driving involved to get there.

Squirrel- I started insulin this week because my fasting numbers were high. I hate testing my levels so much during the day. It's not bad. I actually would rather stick myself than test so much. That's a good tip about eating a snack before bed. I'm going to try that tonight because my fasting numbers are still a little high with insulin (but lower than they were) and my day numbers are great. 

GFGuy - my little girl was breech at 30, flipped to transverse, back to breech, then back to transverse within 2 weeks. So I wouldn't stress too much about it. I have noticed my asthma is significantly worse now because of the baby's positioning and size. Definitely make sure your DW mentions it to her OB and try and take slow deep breaths if it happens again. Can't help about the placenta but I have an anterior and only feel kicks in certain positions.

We are still digging out from the blizzard. Was supposed to have my nutrition class today and my NST but DH neglected to make sure I could pull out of my driveway so I'm stuck here and had to reschedule my appointments. Diabetes Living gave me attitude about it but there's nothing I can do. I already fell trying to shovel myself out. DH is in the doghouse for sure. Going for my NST tomorrow before meeting with the OB. I haven't worked because the library was closed due to snow so I am very stir crazy and hormonal and weepy and stressed out. DH's depression has been worse, his mother is driving us nuts, and I feel pretty isolated. Today is definitely a day where I have hit my emotional limit. And I am so hungry!! The good news is that I made a huge dent in clearing out the office to make room for the crib and baby stuff, as well as setting up DH on my desk (We're going to use his for a changing station).


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope everyone with blood sugar issues can figure out good solutions :(

GFGuy, baby definitely for sure has time to turn. My guy was still doing somersaults between every appointment at 31 weeks.

I wouldn't panic about weight loss, but I'd ask the doctor about it at her next appointment. She's at a point where, depending on how baby is sitting, her stomach capacity won't be what it used to be. If he's causing breathing problems, too, I'm guessing she's carrying high, which would contribute to not wanting to eat as much. She may want to keep a food diary for a few days and make sure she's getting in the recommended number of calories and that the paleo diet she's on is covering all her nutritional bases. 

No advice on the breathing (I'd also bring that up at the next appointment) and the placenta issue, sorry :( I can tell you that I feel a lot more rolling and squirming than actual kicking, so it may just be baby's personality.

Bookwrmgal, I like Amelia a lot. It fits well with current naming trends without actually being a super common trendy current name. 

You'd think the diabetes people would realize that it might be hard for a heavily pregnant woman to get out just after a blizzard! No more shoveling! I'm sorry the cabin fever is hitting so hard, it's difficult to be so limited in what you can do by pregnancy, and then throwing winter weather on top of that. Hopefully you guys are cleared out soon, I know here the worst of the blizzard aftermath is usually gone and things are back to normal within a few days. We'll be here to talk if you get too stir crazy. I hope you have a good time at your shower! Good call on trying to reschedule the TDAP. I'm feeling back to normal today, but I would have snoozed right through a party yesterday.


----------



## Teilana

I think one of my showers is being planned for February 21. I'm definitely excited :)

Yesterday my mom and I went and bought a couple more diapers and the she gave me all the newborn/0-3 clothing that she has purchased so I can start washing and putting away. All my newborn and 0-3 stuff along with crib sheets, change pad sheets and a couple baby towels and cloths are in the washer :) Next load is diapers and my wet bags :) 

Painting is done in baby's room, decals are up and we have the dresser set up. We should have the crib on the weekend. Just need to find a rocking chair, get a poster framed, get curtains for the window and get my cube storage shelf and a few bins and we should be good to go until after the shower :) Things are definitely coming together quickly :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

GFGuy: 
1) Baby has more than enough time to turn. I've even heard stories about babies turning as soon as mom went into labor. and if it's relly bugging her she can get the doctor to turn the baby.
2) As for feeling movement, I'd assume that when baby outgrows his current space, she and you will see lots of movement. My kiddo is big and you can see elbows, knees and every so often a bottom moving across my belly. I should add that I'm a fluffy girl so it's not because I'm thin, it's just baby is big and there is no more room to grow. I think I'm in the 67% as well for little one. We're going for another ultrasound in 3 weeks to see if baby is on the same growth rate. 
3) Don't worry about DW losing weight. I lost 6 pounds in the last month because of a diet change. My OB wasn't even concerned as long as my belly measurements kept going forward. Just remember, no matter how much your wife eats, little one will get what he needs from her reserves. Just take a note whenever she goes in on what her fundal measurements are and if they are continuing to increase at each appointment. 
4) Breathing is an effort now that I'm close to 34 weeks. I also have asthma so it makes it difficult to take a deep breath at times. Just have her carry a small paper bag to breath into if she finds herself hyperventilating again. Last night I was coughing so badly I couldn't catch my breath and got really light headed. my DH was terrified. He grabbed some vicks and slathered some on my check and under my nose. It defin helped me breath.

Also, We are super excited as well to meet our little person. Glad you're taking the parenting classes. These questions are defin good to ask while you are there. I'm sure the other moms have similar questions. At our class I asked a lot of questions since I'm a FTM. It was very informative.


----------



## ladybrown33

Mommasquirrel a light snack before may help as well.... Why would you need C section simply because you are on insulin or is baby measuring a little large? If not you should be able to have a vaginal deleivery.

Today baby refused to cooperate during nst causing me to have an Ultrasound where baby would not stay still he even grabbed the umbilical cord and pushed it out of his way a couple of times. So it's fair to say he's perfectly fine but doesn't like restrictions.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Ugh! The nurse at diabetes care never called in my insulin prescription Monday! I am going to lose my mind on them tomorrow!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm starting to wonder why they even do NSTs, with how uncooperative all these babies are ;)

Teddy has officially found my ribs. It's not painful, but such a weird sensation.


----------



## ladybrown33

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm starting to wonder why they even do NSTs, with how uncooperative all these babies are ;)
> 
> Teddy has officially found my ribs. It's not painful, but such a weird sensation.

I agree 100% about those nsts


----------



## mommasquirrel

ladybrown: I am not 100% sure why my OB told me that I would need a C-section. I have a bad case of baby brain right now. I recall him mentioning that if I had my GD under control (not needing or relying on insulin) I could go natural. I think he just wants to veer on the side of safety because if my blood sugar goes crazy during birth baby doesn't suffer the consequences. I will ask again after the ultrasound. I know he is really worried about me and having a big baby. He told me about his children and their births, I prodded a bit because I am nosey. He second daughter got stuck in the birth canal due to shoulder distocia and she ended up with nerve damage in her arm. It took a year of PT to resolve itself. She was almost 9 lbs and his wife didn't have GD. So I think his personal experience reflects a lot in his decisions because he truly cares about his patients and don't want to see them go through the scare and worry during birth. Hence, him limiting me on my options in case baby is bigger than 8 lbs and 13 oz. Fingers crossed baby is still in the 67 percentile on growth so he/she won't go past that weight at 39 weeks. 

Frenchie: you should get a mom of the yer plaque for birthing large babies. You look so petite in your pictures. Can you lend me your pelvis? lol, I'm a big girl with really wide hips but I'm wondering now if that doesn't matter when it comes down to it. 

I cleaned house a bit today after really convincing myself to get something accomplished. Vacuumed the house, swept floors and even mopped on my hands and knees. I dusted a bit and then wanted to pass out from exhaustion. DH made us dinner and we both fell asleep around 9. Though, I did wake up 3 hours later with extreme hunger. I figure I can get the kitchen done next week while DH is away for work. For some reason I feel a more relaxed now that more than half of the house is clean and sanitized. Weird..Oh yea, our freezer was delivered and I'm so excited to use it. I'm going to buy some supplies this week and hopefully get a head start on making some casseroles and packing some crock pot meals. 
As for the GD, I am hoping the nighttime snack will work. If it doesn't I will just have to suck it up and get used to the idea of sticking myself with a needle. I have needle phobia so not too sure how it's going to work. May need DH to inject me instead. Sticking myself with the finger pricking device is a challenge but I'm here and I'll do whatever it takes to have a healthy baby. =) Feeling a bit better today. Also, thank you to everyone who has been supportive. Why am I crying? I blame the hormones.


----------



## DrMum

Poor you momma :hugs: I hear you with the hormones and the crying and the finding it all very exhausting at times. But look how much you've achieved and you are so near the end now.
I can empathize with the big babies and the shoulder dystocia, but I'm not diabetic so I'm sure that adds another layer of worry.
To the best of my knowledge it's not the being on insulin or not not which allows a vaginal delivery, it's size of baby and risk of dystocia. This baby of mine is scanning consistently between 94-96th centile so even if I hadn't had a previous c section they would not be delighted for me to have another vaginal delivery.
And, you're absolutely right about dystocia, it's not size of mom or necessarily size of baby dependent, a quick search will turn up loads of women with 7lb dystocias, so I think if you really really want a delivery your doctor will easily be able to support insulin requirements to cover labor and delivery.
Hang in there lovely, you can get through this. Pregnancy is long and hard and more of a mind game than anyone ever believes!! :hugs:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

38 days til due date. As if.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so annoyed. I've been holding off on buying our stroller because babies are so expensive and we've been trying to get the super essential stuff first. Amazon has had it for $430 (I guess as they cleared out 2014 models), and I just looked and it's back up to $500. Wish I'd found a way to squeeze it into the budget earlier :(


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: Sounds like you have your eye on a sports car version of the baby stroller. We got a graco stroller-car seat combo. The car seat snaps into the base and it costs us a little over 100. I figure baby can only fit into a stroller for so long and then we'll use an umbrella stroller once they hit 18 months. DH really wants a jogging stroller so he can go running with baby but none of them would last because my husband doesn't job or lightly run. He literally looks like he is sprinting the entire time. I would hate to be the one strapped into any stroller while that happened. 
Have you looked on craigslist or ebay for the model you want? sometimes people will have older models that are really well kept and sell them for half the price.
I woke up this morning and it reminded me of when I was younger and participating in collegiate sports. My glutes, back and arms are all so sore. Feels good but at the same time makes it so hard to get up off the couch to do anything. So looks like we have another lady getting ready for their bundle. One of the girls posted on FB that she is already dilated 3 cm and her doc thinks it will be within the a week and a half. So excited for her. I think all the girls are showing up early in our group. 
More than anything, I'm just looking forward to seeing the baby pics. I love babies they are soo cute and precious. 
Hope everyone has a terrific weekend, it will be interesting for us since we need to drive out toward Orlando during the weekend to get the car checked. Maybe I'll put down towels in case I have any accidents in the car. :blush:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been keeping an eye on Craigslist, but so far the few times it's come up at a good price, it's been out in the far suburbs. Since DH is the only one who drives, and he works full time, it would really difficult to figure out pickup. We want a Baby Jogger City Select - it's more Subaru than sports car, I think, compared to some of the others I've seen ;) It's a great stroller, though, very versatile, and since I don't drive, I expect I'll get a lot of use out of it. It converts to a double, too, so with the exception of maybe an umbrella stroller at some point, we'd only ever have to buy one stroller even when we have more kids. I know a lot of moms who've bought the $100 travel systems and hated them and ended up buying four strollers trying to find one they like. We had very few choices in car seats anyway, since our car is so small, so the odds of finding a travel system that we could use both pieces of were very low.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

MrsK That's a bummer the price went up! I have heard nothing but raves about that stroller. Do you have a fb local group that you belong to that might sell one? Or call local consignments? Oh I sent you a pm about the fb group for here btw. 

Squirrel- hope your muscles are feeling better. I did a later snack and my levels were better this morning with the insulin so maybe that will work for you without it

Just back from my NST and follow up. Bp was high but baby is head down and low! Her heartbeat was almost groin level. My fluid levels dropped so it seems the insulin is working. My dr was super happy with me (except for my bp) and even happier with the babe. Got my shower tomorrow and my next u/s Monday but that might need to be rescheduled since we are expecting another foot of snow! 

Hope you all have a great weekend with lots of rest and relaxation !


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've heard great things about the stroller, too. I know there's a lot of brand snobbery and such with baby gear, but I think that tends to set in more in the $700-$1000 range - if i'm spending a grand on a stroller, it better be able to take the kids out for a walk without me! And change their diapers ;) I guess it just comes down to lifestyle, though. If the stroller only comes out for an occasional weekend at the zoo or grocery store trip, there's no reason to spend big money.

I didn't get notification for your PM, but I'll take a look and send you my name.

Glad things mostly looked good at your appointment, and I hope you enjoy your shower! Hopefully the BP was just a one off.


----------



## twinkie2

MrsK if you are a prime member and sign up for amazon mom, put the stroller on your registry. If i remember correctly anything you purchase off your registry within 30 days of your due date will have something like 15% off, might help! I'm doing that with my extra car seat base and our changing pad (it's a unique size :dohh)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks. I get Prime shipping through DH's Prime, so I can't sign up for Amazon mom without taking myself off his Prime, which is a big complicated mess  But the 10% completion discount for their registry does include the stroller, so that'll save us something. Thankfully, it's not something we need the day he's born or anything - I'm just annoyed that I waited too long.

We've been assigned a doula! I put in an application through Chicago Volunteer Doulas - we were able to mention what we're looking for in a doula, but there's no big interview process, unfortunately. But it's also so much more affordable than hiring a doula on our own, and the group has a good reputation and was highly recommended by my birth class instructor and my midwife, so it's worth the gamble when the alternative is no doula. I couldn't find much about her online, but she's supposed to email soon to set up a meeting. I hope we get along! I really just want DH to have some backup and to have an extra set of hands if it's a long or painful labor, so we don't really have to be besties like we would if I was planning to lean hard on the doula for support.

Is anyone thinking about Valentine's Day plans? I really want to get in one last date night, but so much stuff in Chicago is fancy prix fixe, pre-paid stuff, and with an early March due date, there's always that risk that we'll miss out on the date because the baby decided to show up. I think we'll have to find something a little less themey romantic, which is fine by me. 

We were talking about hospital bags, and apparently DH is planning to use the biggest suitcase we own... I told him I didn't think we'd need that much stuff, and he just keeps saying he wants to be able to fit the baby's bag in it. The hospital told us they provide almost everything, I can fit everything he'll need in a standard grocery bag! I guess I'll just get my stack of stuff together, and if it doesn't come close to filling the suitcase, we'll use a smaller one. We're advised to bring our own comfy pillows, and drinks and snacks, so we may still have to go big, but I don't think we need to go that crazy.


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm awful for over-packing, so even though I want to bring my pillow, potentially my sleeping stuffed animal and snacks and stuff, I'm planning on using the smallest bag possible. Plus I don't want it to feel as if I'm moving in!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I overpack, too, but this is a big suitcase! He's gone on 2 week vacations with this thing! He could probably roll me and the baby home in it ;) All for maybe 2 days in the hospital, which is a ten minute drive from our house if we discover that we desperately need something we left at home. I suggested my big suitcase, which is not as big as his big suitcase, and he thinks it's still too small. I can't wait to see how this turns out... I guess it'll be nice to bring the nursing pillow and bed pillows for both of us.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I can see me packing hospital bag at last minute lol almost 34weeks and not started lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

My midwife said we don't even talk about it til the 37 week appointment! Seems like cutting it close. I have an idea of where to start, though, from the hospital visit an birth class, so I figure I can start getting stuff together soon. My problem is that a lot of what I want to bring is in regular rotation - I only have so many comfy pajamas that fit right now, and obviously I'm not packing away the computer or Kindle for a month.


----------



## Teilana

I am planning on a home birth at this point, but I'll still probably pack a bag just incase of transfer. I'm 34 weeks today and we aren't as ready as I'd like to be.


----------



## DrMum

I'm having to think about some major packing as we have to move into the city where I will be delivered and have an apartment there for 2 weeks. So I'll need to pack for DH, DS and myself, then ship the cat off to our friends house, plus pack a hospital bag and stuff for the baby.

I'm getting more hung up about how long we will stay there after the birth as I'm trying to decide which bassinette to take, whether to pack the steriliser or not etc... I fear it's going to be like moving house!

So, on a side note this evening I've been thinking about what my weight loss plan after the birth will be. Ive gained 27lb so far, and with 24 days to go, I'm anticipating just over 30lbs as my total. From my last two deliveries both times I've come home between 15 and 20lbs lighter and then it still drops quite dramatically in those first few days - thanks post natal sweating and breastfeeding! - but even so I like to get going with some kind of plan. Stops me being weepy and feeling out of control if I think I'm already tackling it! OCD or what right?

Anyone else given any thoughts as to their post natal mission as yet?


----------



## MrsKChicago

We just touched on the weight thing over in the Facebook group.

I expect I'll probably break 40lbs by the end of this. I expect the initial adjustment to motherhood to kind of kick my ass, so I'm not going to stress about weight until I've kind of found my stride. I was doing Weight Watchers before the baby, so once I'm ready and have some way worked out to leave the baby for meetings, I'll start that again. That combined with walks and activities with the little guy should be effective, in a slow and steady kind of way.


----------



## DrMum

Has everyone deserted our thread for FB? I did think it's been kind of quiet!

Don't make me rejoin FB!.....I feel so liberated away from it :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't know, it seems like a few people prefer it over there. I'll stick around in both places, at least! I think there are benefits and downsides to both formats.


----------



## bucherwurm

I have no idea on a weight loss plan for after baby. I'm planning to breastfeed and hopefully not eat too much junk. I've been trying to ride my stationary bike again this past week and did it twice, so hopefully I will have some time to do that, and take baby for walks when it's not so frigid. I've also been active getting the baby's room together, doing the painting and flooring, trim and putting together furniture.
As for how much I have gained, I have stopped looking. I know I was up 20lbs, and I haven't looked since that. I saw the alternate midwife this past week and told her I don't look, so she was trying to make me feel better about all the stuff I'm growing and the extra blood and stuff.
I think it's kind of weird because some people's doctors seem super concerned about them gaining just the right amount of weight, and not too much and not too fast, etc. I was overweight before I got pregnant, and I wasn't told anything about that. I don't know if it's just because I have been gaining weight ok and it hasn't gone on too fast, or just because I am healthy in general or because the doctor's and midwives I've seen aren't concerned about it unless one is really overweight.


----------



## Teilana

I'm not too worried about weight gain or loss after baby gets here. At my last appointment I weighed myself and I was only up 25lbs @ 32 weeks. As for losing it afterwards, I could probably stand to keep a few of them around permanently, but I'm planning on doing walks with the dogs, mall walks with my mom and gramma as well as continuing with yoga and then doing whatever other activities with baby.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy February, ladies! Our babies are coming next month! Or even this month in some cases...


----------



## Loozle

Good morning and Happy February! 

Regarding weight gain, I think I'm up about 26lbs but I'm not going to think about it too much tbh as I know a lot of it comes off in the first week after having baby. If I feel like I need to do something after the first couple of weeks, then I'll look at it.

My hospital bag and baby's bag are ready but I need to finish the spare bag that will be in the car with extra nappies, underwear, baby clothes etc. We have used a mini suitcase and the baby changing bag plus a backpack for spares. I've also washed the covers for the car seat but I need to wipe the actual seat over with antibacterial wipes and put the covers back on. 

I have my 36 week growth scan and consultant appointment tomorrow. I'm really hoping that little miss hasn't dropped percentiles again. As much as I'm uncomfortable and would like to be done with being pregnant, I would prefer that she stays in a few more weeks and comes when she is ready to rather than being induced early. 

I had an odd dream last night that I had received a text message from my oh that said that the baby had arrived and she weighed 7lb 3oz and to come home from work when I can! Very strange that I wasn't part of her birth lol..


----------



## twinkie2

Loozle-I had a weird dream too of DH bringing me and our baby home from the hospital and I was all "where'd this baby come from?" I'd had to have a c-section and remembered nothing of being in the hospital and how she (girl in my dream) came into the world. Then I panicked because I realized she was 3 days old and I had no idea if she'd been fed the past 3 days because I had no memory of it! And to top it all off, she was 10+ lbs!!!


----------



## DrMum

These dreams make me laugh girls! I'm exactly the same with the crazy disjointed exhausting dreams. Last night I dreamt I had a c section but asked them to leave the incision open just in case I needed somewhere to put the baby down, so I could stick it back in!! I remember last time always dreaming that I forgot where I put my daughter, and running round the house (in my dream) frantically trying to find where I left her! Weird stuff!!

So, yeah it's February!! And that means almost everyone will either be this month or next month. I feel bad for any poor last day of marchers now! I should've checked the list at the first page to see who that is! As for me, it's three weeks on Wednesday now. Starting to feel like I need to get organised!! 

Happy feb everyone! Wishing us all a happy and healthy valentine month!! :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol I had a dream last night that they had got my due date wrong and I had a few more weeks to wait lol


----------



## missfrick

OMG it's February! We are all going to have babies in the next couple months; unreal!

I started packing a hospital bag, but all I got done last night was the baby's stuff in the diaper bag. I am bringing a grand total of 3 diapers for her, since the hospital provides them, but I think I overpacked outfits for her (I'm the worst packer because I anticipate freak heat waves and snow storms lol). Plus, I don't know exactly how big she'll be - I packed all the small things I have (not many) since NB size is 10lbs and under, and if she's over 10lbs someone will have to come back to my house and get larger sizes. Also threw in a couple pairs of socks and scratch mitts, and I have to get nail clippers/nail file to bring as well. Plus I have rash cream, vaseline, nipple cream... just stuff I'd be leaving in the diaper bag anyhow. Next plan for this week is to try and get mine and DH's stuff at least into piles for the hospital (like, he's not going swimming in the next month so I can pack his trunks, and underwear for both of us, and maxi pads and such).

As for weight... I'm up about 40lbs at 35+2... I give up! I have been eating healthy since the beginning of January for the most part, and I still gained about 6-8lbs that month... my body is doing whatever it wants it seems, so I'm going with it. After she is born I'm giving myself time to recover, and then will start exercising. If, after a year, I still feel that I need more help, then I will join WW, but it is a last resort for me because it is expensive and I always think I should be able to do it on my own.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the growth scan tomorrow, Loozle! I hope mine goes well, too. 

Love the dreams! I haven't had any weird ones in awhile, I don't think. Hoping you find a better solution for baby storage, DrMum ;)

We have birth class tonight, so poor DH was going to DVR the Super Bowl, but we've got a very windy, snowy winter storm right now, and we may get a snow day, especially since class is right by the lake and it's always worse by the lake than way out west where we are. So he may get to watch the game live after all, though I'm not sure what the make-up plan is if class is cancelled. Of course, now that the roads are treacherous, I'm convinced I'm just going to spontaneously go into labor with no warning...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha I'm expecting no warning either it kinda happened with dd, my waters went day before but wasn't in Labour I was due to b induced next morning if nothing happened and I'd had no pains or nothing just started with a full on back pain just as I went bed lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I skipped a couple months TTC so I wouldn't risk going into labor during a blizzard, so this kid better just cooperate and stay put for another month ;)


----------



## bucherwurm

I was coming to post about having our babies next month, too! Crazy. Around 30 days for those of us due near the beginning of the month. Hopefully no one goes too far over their dates!
We are in the line of storms for today and tomorrow as well. Depending on where the storms end up, we might not get as much as people a little south of us, but we'll see. We are quite near the lake (Huron) so get a lot of lake effect snow, so if we end up with not as much this time, it's ok. I've also been worrying a little bit about going into labour during a storm. Hopefully all of the storms we're due will come soon so March will be perfect weather!
I finally have a good count down to my shower. 2 weeks, today. We are holding out on buying anything else until then. We have some important stuff. One box of newborn diapers, wipes, clothes, place to sleep, a couple of receiving blankets, some pads for me, car seat. I'm excited to see what we could get, and excited to go shopping after for the last few things we might need. We are also planning on ordering some cloth diapers this month. We are planning on using disposables for the newborn stage and transitioning to cloth when baby gets a little bigger and we get the hang of things.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bucherwurm said:


> I was coming to post about having our babies next month, too! Crazy. Around 30 days for those of us due near the beginning of the month. Hopefully no one goes too far over their dates!
> We are in the line of storms for today and tomorrow as well. Depending on where the storms end up, we might not get as much as people a little south of us, but we'll see. We are quite near the lake (Huron) so get a lot of lake effect snow, so if we end up with not as much this time, it's ok. I've also been worrying a little bit about going into labour during a storm. Hopefully all of the storms we're due will come soon so March will be perfect weather!
> I finally have a good count down to my shower. 2 weeks, today. We are holding out on buying anything else until then. We have some important stuff. One box of newborn diapers, wipes, clothes, place to sleep, a couple of receiving blankets, some pads for me, car seat. I'm excited to see what we could get, and excited to go shopping after for the last few things we might need. We are also planning on ordering some cloth diapers this month. We are planning on using disposables for the newborn stage and transitioning to cloth when baby gets a little bigger and we get the hang of things.

Baby is not allowed to be too late for me because after two week they will induce me and then it means I Can kiss goodbye to my home birth :p I'm ok if he comes early thou lol ur allowed home birth from either 37 or 38weeks :p I'm worried now though that my dream is a hint I'm going to be late :p


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I dreamt last night that baby came 4 weeks early and yet weighed 10lbs! EEK!


----------



## NellyLou

DrMum said:


> These dreams make me laugh girls! I'm exactly the same with the crazy disjointed exhausting dreams. Last night *I dreamt I had a c section but asked them to leave the incision open just in case I needed somewhere to put the baby down, so I could stick it back in!! *I remember last time always dreaming that I forgot where I put my daughter, and running round the house (in my dream) frantically trying to find where I left her! Weird stuff!!
> 
> So, yeah it's February!! And that means almost everyone will either be this month or next month. I feel bad for any poor last day of marchers now! I should've checked the list at the first page to see who that is! As for me, it's three weeks on Wednesday now. Starting to feel like I need to get organised!!
> 
> Happy feb everyone! Wishing us all a happy and healthy valentine month!! :D

All I can picture right now is a kangaroo lol!


----------



## NellyLou

CoffeePuffin said:


> I dreamt last night that baby came 4 weeks early and yet weighed 10lbs! EEK!

I know someone who had their baby three weeks early just last week, and the baby was 9lbs! Imagine if he'd been full term!?


----------



## NellyLou

How is everyone doing?! MrsK, I heard Chicago is having an insane storm today! Hope it's not too bad!

I have gained about 27lbs so far I think. I gained about 33 last time so I expect this to be the same. I'm not too worried about losing the weight. It takes time, but it will happen.

We haven't packed hospital bags... I haven't even washed his clothes yet!!! I am so far behind compared to last time. There are just always other things that need to be done. I may be the only one who doesn't want their baby to come more than a few days early lol.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Another weekend survived and another approaching. I can't believe we are all so close to the "finish-line", It feels like yesterday that I peed on a stick and saw that second line appear. It feels like I just had the first ultrasound and saw my little bean, tears streaming down my face. It was just moments ago that I felt the first movements of baby and seeing the fullness, roundness of my stomach. I don't know how time can pass so quickly without me even knowing. All I know is that this life I am growing is wriggling, squirming and ready to meet the world. I can't wait for "that" moment, I'm sure many of you feel the same. It'll be just another moment, closing of our eyes and before long we'll hear the cries of our angels being born.

I'm so incredibly excited to think that our munchkins will be out soon. So much to do and so little time..Today's task is to declutter my dining room and sewing room. Maybe, just maybe if I am up to it, I'll clean the kitchen out. 

How is everyone? What are your goals for the week?


----------



## NellyLou

Aw, that is so sweet mamasquirrel! Did it take a lot of you a while to get the BFP?! It took us 8 cycles this time, and only one the first. I am so excited to start seeing all the labour threads!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We got snow all day yesterday - so much snow! Looks like the side streets haven't been plowed, but it's clear and sunny and our car handles well in it, so hopefully with extra time, we won't have trouble getting to appointments today.

My goal is to really get ANYTHING done that's baby related this week. We still haven't painted! I'm losing my mind here... 

It took us 6 months, but we took a few months off to avoid a holiday or blizzard baby, so I think it was only about 3 or 4 cycles of actually trying. I can't complain, though it would have been nice to get the whole thing into one deductible year with our insurance ;)


----------



## mommasquirrel

It took us a few years to get pregnant. 

I had tried back when I was in my 20's with a previous marriage and gave up after 5 years of trying. Survived several trials of clomid and injectables but never got close. I decided to work on getting myself into better shape and living a healthier life. That decision to stop trying kinda broke the marriage apart and I ended up getting a divorce a few years later and figured I wouldn't have kids so it didn't matter.
Well, I met my DH and things just fit into place. So we tried as soon as we could, before we were even engaged(Fall 2010). since I was quickly approaching 30. I was finally diagnosed with PCOS and placed on metformin in summer of 2012. I then gained over 70 pounds while on the medication and failed to get pregnant so they finally referred me to a reproductive endocrinologist in the spring of 2014. The new doctor was upset because I was so heavy and told me to go on a strict diet and exercise even though it didn't really help because it was the darn medication. I was literally walking 5+ miles a day and eating like a health nut. 
The plan was to try IVF since the doctor was convinced clomid wouldn't work because I had no success in the past. However, first prescription I got a BFP. I was so shocked because I was told it wouldn't happen and we were only going through the process to show the insurance we tried it in order to get to the IVF stage. My doctor was skeptical and thought it might be chemical so we had a few blood draws and viability scans. I had a hemorrhage at 6 weeks and was terrified that we lost this sticky bean. The following week we found out we lost one of the two babies I was pregnant with. WTH!!! I was in shock thinking, I was no longer pregnant but I had two and still had one..instead of feeling remorse I was thrilled. I know, weird right? both DH and I was so happy to hear that there was still a person in there.
It was a rough few weeks and lots and lots of ultrasounds. Finally at 12 weeks we were given the "green light" and told baby should be okay for the remainder of the pregnancy. I can't even tell you the amount of stress that was lifted from our shoulders and the immense joy we felt knowing that this little person was okay. But every time I bled or had a pain, I was terrified. Now at 34 weeks I don't really look back and I don't get stressed if there is a spot of blood or a little bit of pain. 
I'm just happy that god blessed me with this bundle of joy and I can't wait to meet him or her. my DH said god was just waiting for us to find one another and for the right time.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It took me n my then partner about 6month to get pregnant but it took longer than expected because of his work schedule.

That's one lovely story momma so pleased u got ur sticky bean :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's amazing, Momma. I'm so glad you finally have your little one on the way. 

In related news, a friend of mine who has a history of infertility and miscarriages just announced her pregnancy, which means it must be past the critical stage for her. We're not very close, but I'm so happy for her. I know it's been heartbreaking for them. Now I just need some news from the couple who's trying to adopt.

We made it through the snow! Had to detour around a couple stuck vehicles, the side streets haven't been plowed at all. I'm glad DH insisted on AWD when we bought the car. I'm glad to know we can get through the snow, but that would have been an uncomfortable ride in labor!

I had my ultrasound, don't know T's measurements, but the scan itself went well. Wiggling around, looked healthy, and definitely still a boy! I really liked the tech we had - he was friendly and walked us through everything. I hope if we need more ultrasounds, we can go to the hospital instead of the imaging center.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1798.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9









IMAG1797.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: That looks like some serious snow. Wish I could have some right now. I'd love to have a snow fight with the neighbor's kids. =) I'm glad you were able to maneuver around the stuck vehicles. Also, so glad you got a good tech. The last one we had was funny. I'm wondering who we will have this next time we go. Did you get any pics from the ultrasound? We always go to the hospital for ours, our insurance doesn't cover the cost of the tech they have in my OB's office. I'm really not looking forward to my next OB appointment. I get to have my cervix checked and swabbed. =( the last time I was checked it felt like a punch in the crotch. I swear, this kid is trying to escape. lol I'm going to see if I can muster some more motivation to clean. Also really considering setting out honey mixed with borax for these sugar ants...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I got a profile shot, but I left it in the car. Strapped into the NST machine now. We got a nice read on my heartrate for awhile, but now we're finally tuned into baby ;)

Good luck with the cervix check and the ants. I did the group b strep test today, thankfully I got to swab myself.


----------



## NellyLou

Wow, mommasquirrel, you have been through a lot! I'm glad you're finally getting your little miracle :)

Oh get rid of those ants! yuck!

MrsK, I have to do the strep B test on Friday. Fortunately they let us do it ourselves too lol.


----------



## HopefulInNL

Hi Ladies...hope everyone had a great weekend! I just caught up on the posts...so much goes on (I typically don't check bnb on the weekends). We also got a little over a foot of snow yesterday! Ugh...I'm so sick of winter already! 

It took my husband and I a little over three years to get pregnant. We started off with clomid, and after a few rounds, we got a bfp...but it resulted in a miscarriage in Feb. of 2013. I was very sad after this and it then caused me to gain a bunch of weight. We decided to take a break from "trying" and I wanted to try and get my body back to the way it was. After about 6 months of no doctors, we went back and she allowed us to try 3 more rounds of clomid and if it didn't work, she was going to refer us to the University Hospital to work with a specialist. We didn't have to go that far, as the last round of clomid worked! I still can't believe it! It truly is a miracle! :)


----------



## Bookity

We tried for 18 months with baby #1, with my second daughter we conceived the first cycle we tried. This little man is an unplanned blessing.

I'm across the lake from MrsK and we got a bunch of snow dumped on us as well this weekend.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Finally home, and got my baby picture online. He's more and more person shaped every time :) 

The NST went really well, once we actually managed to get a good read on him. The midwife didn't even keep me on it for the full 20 minutes, he was nice and active for once.

I'm thinking about a nap, and then I need to do my thank you notes from the shower. It's been 2 weeks, I'm such a slacker!
 



Attached Files:







35 week growth scan.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ladybrown33

Mrs K that's great you had a better NST this time. It gives me hope it will be better next time.

I have an ultrasound in the morning and a visit with the ob I'm over these weekly visits already. I have yet to organize anything really and I haven't dreamed about packing hospital bag and as of Thursday it will be three weeks until my induction I can't wait I want my body all to myself. February 26 can't come soon enough

We're buried deep in the snow here and I hate every minute of it! Wishing I was back in Fort Lauderdale


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope your next NST goes better. I've definitely found that having something sugary beforehand helps, but so much of it just depends on the baby's mood. Just a few more weekly appointments for you! DH is getting overwhelmed by all the time at appointments, too, since he's so busy otherwise.


----------



## bucherwurm

Nice to hear of the success stories. I'm glad we all get to go on this journey together.
Good to hear the appointments went well MrsK. We got a storm, too. It moved in for us mostly yesterday evening and last night. 
Husband had to shovel out a path to get out of the house and his ride was late because he had to blow out the driveway. I shoveled today and did ok. Bit out of breath when I came in, but felt fine otherwise. Good thing our laneway isn't too long! I got some pictures of the dogs in the snow, too. I had to shovel a path for them to get to the less deep snow. My Jenny, the girl, didn't want to go outside until I shoveled. I guess you do what you have to do when you have shorties (Basset Hounds).


----------



## MrsKChicago

Our crazy dogs love the snow. The little 30lb dog struggles with it a bit, since it's taller than she is, but DH got some great snow dog photos yesterday before it got too deep. the bigger dog is part husky, so she's really in her element. I'm thinking we should have shoveled a little patch of shallower snow for them, though. 

Our birth plan visit is next week. I thought it was the week after, but I'll be glad to have it done earlier. We telecommuted to our birth class last night, and we're big dirty cheaters so we just recorded it instead of watching live so DH could watch the game, so we have to watch that (gonna push him to watch tonight), then I think we'll be in pretty good shape to get an outline of our preferences. When I talked to the midwife about it a bit today, she agreed with me that we should discuss general goals with them, but DH is the only one who probably needs an actual written reminder of the specifics. The only birth/hospital thing that we haven't really settled (and that he gets some say in) is the circumcision issue, but he knows that he has to talk me into it if he wants it done, and I don't think he feels strongly enough to do the research and try to convince me. 

Anyone else working on birth plans? I can't believe how close it's getting...


----------



## mommasquirrel

So I just had to go to the store and forgot what I originally was craving and ended up walking around grabbing random items. Needless to say I was quite out of breath and had two bags of groceries when a very attractive young man approached me outside asking if I needed help. It was embarrasing yet at the same time very nice to know there are kind people around. Once I got home, I remembered I went to go and grab movies from the rental machine, DOHH!! then I ended up having my first pregnancy nose bleed. yuck!!

MrsK, I attached the birth plan I worked on for the last few days. I feel like sharing in case I forgot anything.
 



Attached Files:







Birth Plan for mommasquirrel- Google Docs.pdf
File size: 184.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Momma. I'll check it out when I'm done with these thank you notes. It's always fun figuring out how to write notes for people who went in together on a gift without just copying yourself word for word. I guess they probably aren't gonna call each other up and compare anyway...

You sound like me, buying everything and forgetting what I went for! I've been making lots of lists. Hope the nosebleed stopped. Doesn't sound fun at all :(


----------



## ladybrown33

I'll try something sweet before the next one, thanks MrsK

Lists have been helping me save time and money these days so I just have my last minute baby item list checking things off as I get them.

Yes it's almost over but three weeks sounds like forever


----------



## missfrick

Nelly I'm in on Friday too! Do you know if they do cervical checks at 36 weeks? I am curious if I've progressed past 1cm, I randomly have A strong contraction here and there, plus my pubic bone has been really sore, so I wanna know if I'm making progress. You really may be the only one who doesn't want their baby to come early, I can't speak for all but I know for me I am sick and tired of this!


----------



## MrsKChicago

missfrick said:


> Nelly I'm in on Friday too! Do you know if they do cervical checks at 36 weeks? I am curious if I've progressed past 1cm, I randomly have A strong contraction here and there, plus my pubic bone has been really sore, so I wanna know if I'm making progress. You really may be the only one who doesn't want their baby to come early, I can't speak for all but I know for me I am sick and tired of this!

I want mine to stay put til just about 40 weeks, too. I'm ok with a few days in either direction, but no more than a week. We may be the minority, though. Only Theodores can wait til 40 weeks ;)


----------



## NellyLou

What time is your appointment, MissFrick? Mine's at 11. Fun times. They never checked me at all last time until after my water broke, which was my first sign of labour. Haha I know, last time I was a lot more impatient. It will be different if this guy is late though! I just want that week or two break when I'm done work. Can't come soon enough :) I'm getting pretty uncomfortable and sometimes my cervix (I assume) is pretty painful. Fun times.


----------



## twinkie2

I've been having severe back pain including a pinched nerve making my right arm/hand go numb at times :( This LO can come at 37 weeks, I think I can manage 3 more weeks, not so sure on 6 though!


----------



## Bookity

My logic here is that I've felt more discomfort with this pregnancy than my previous ones, so of course it has to go on for the longest time! Dd2 was born at 39 weeks. I think this one will be sometime after that. Really hoping he doesn't push past forty though.


----------



## NellyLou

Mommasquirrel, that's a great birth plan! Making me rethink not having one. Maybe I will write up a quick one. :)


----------



## bucherwurm

I don't have a birth plan. I don't know if the midwife will bring it up or not. We haven't talked about birth preferences, only birth place.
I'm hoping baby just comes right on time. I'm planning on working until the end of the month, so if I get a buffer week of nothing to do, that would be nice. I really don't want to go over, though.


----------



## Teilana

I have a plan written up and I asked my midwives when they want it and they said at my 36 week appointment, so 2 weeks from now as my 34 week one is tomorrow. 

I have been having some pain in my lower back/hips area as well as my pubic bone. I am starting to wonder if this little guy is going to come early... As long as he stays put for at least another 3 weeks he can come whenever. I am expecting him to be late though. My mom was induced with me a week past her due date and DH came ontime.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Teilana, the hip and pubic bone pain could just be a combination of the baby starting to get really heavy and shifting positions. I swear sometimes this guy bounces his head on my cervix every time I try to walk more than a block...

I really want to go to knit night again this week, but DH is at work til late, so I'd have to take the bus. Normally not a problem, but I can think of at least one block between me and the bus I need that's probably not shoveled. I really need to figure out how to report that to the city. Normally I'd just trudge through it, but I don't want to risk a fall.

I need to look up more sample birth plans, I think. And see if there's one in our birth class workbook. Since my preferences match the midwives' and hospital's policies so closely, there are really only a few things I can think of that I need to make note of. 

I have to figure out a time when we can meet our doula, too. So much to do, and I can't do any of it til DH does the heavy lifting. I'm tempted to ask him to take a day off to get things done, but he'll be taking time off after the baby comes, so I know he won't want to take extra time off now. I'm really bummed that he took yesterday off for appointments (he's only met the Monday midwife once), because he usually has Tuesdays off, and they closed the office yesterday anyway, so he could have had an extra day. It figures, the one Monday he requests off ends up being a snow day.

30 days left! That's less than a month! :wacko:


----------



## missfrick

I think I may have started to lose a little of my plug today (I know it's not an indicator of anything). I wiped and there was quite a bit of yellowish snot. Not a lot, but more discharge than I've had in a while. So it motivated me to clean the bathroom which was a task that needed doing desperately. I did everything except scrub the floor, which I'm sure DH will be happy to do :D
Then I made jello and pudding, defrosted the chicken for dinner, and am sitting with a huge pile of pillows between my knees because my hip is killing me now. I can't believe how close we are to the end!


----------



## NellyLou

Aaaaah it's getting so exciting to start seeing posts about things possible starting to happen! I was reading on another thread in the third tri section I think, that the cervical pain may indicate dilation. Not sure if its' true, but wouldn't mind if it is!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I got some great news today :D I go to view that house Thursday and sign up so I will finally have a house just have the worry of carpets etc now :D


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats Mummy Smurf!!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, Mummy Smurf! When do you move?


----------



## mommasquirrel

So happy for you mummy_smurf. Hopefully you can get settled quickly so you can have some stress free days. How are you beyond the moving stuff?


----------



## Bookity

I admit that I don't make myself that familiar with my own body, but just randomly decided to check my cervix when I was showering the other day and while I don't think I'm dilated at this point (maybe a finger tip), it's really freakin' low to the point where it's nearly outside my body (or so it feels). I'm guessing that's probably really normal for late pregnancy though?

My 34 week appointment is tomorrow (I'll be 34 + 2). I expect that it'll be a quick appointment. I'm just seeing the NP, not one of my OBs and I had a SUPER fast appointment the last time I saw her. I do need to ask or make mention of my pubic bone pain to her. I told DH about it and while I'm sure it's just a relaxin + late pregnancy thing that I will just have to deal with, I want to assure him that I've talked to the doctor about it.

Working on getting the rooming situation sorted out. DH and I are going to relocate to the guest room, the girls will be moving into our room to make way for baby brother to take over the nursery. We're mid-move right now and have one full size bed set up for my older daughter in our bedroom. We will keep DD2 in her toddler bed for the time being. Once she is in a full size bed there will be minimal space in their room and certainly no room for playing. That depresses me a bit. In my head I thought they would have more room than that. :(

I have to decide on a theme for baby boys room. Between hubby and I the choices get extremely limited. No sports, elephants, turtles, whales, monkeys, or nautical themes... So basically I think we are down to teddy bears! ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

You know, for all the reading and research I do, I have no idea what the cervix is supposed to be up to right now. I know all about dilation and effacement and so on, but I'm clueless up til that point. I keep thinking I should check mine, but I don't know what I'd do with that information, so I guess it's best not to mess around until the curiosity overwhelms me.

Would the girls do better with bunk beds or something? I know it sucks to get rid of furniture you already have - I'm bummed that I won't get the final stage full bed use out of our convertible crib, but there's just no way to make it work in our house.

Anyone know how long it takes to get Group B Strep results? I didn't even think to ask. It looks like I can avoid the IV at birth altogether (barring complications) if I test negative, so I'm really hoping for good results...

You may do better just skipping a nursery theme at this point! Ours will feature an assortment of animals, but that's just kind of our style in general. Any excuse for cute baby animals ;)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> That's great, Mummy Smurf! When do you move?

Depends how quick I can get carpets fitted but my mums hubby has booked works van for me so I don't have to pay for one for a week on Friday 



mommasquirrel said:


> So happy for you mummy_smurf. Hopefully you can get settled quickly so you can have some stress free days. How are you beyond the moving stuff?

Great thanks other than bsbys movements hurting now lol oh and I'm getting another soar throat :(


----------



## DrMum

Great news mummysmurf! I bet you can't wait to get settled in and nest!

How are all the ladies in big blizzard zone doing? Mrs k I kind of have this weird mental image of your knit club being like some kind of fight club scenario in a dark basement with pregnant ladies knitting at each other with intent! 

Gosh, how fast has the talk of hip pain and mucus plugs rolled around?! I'm sure we are going to have some babies arriving in the next few weeks. Am I the first of the scheduled lot? Mine is three weeks tomorrow. 

Made the decision today to finish work next Friday which will be 38 weeks. I think that's enough! If I had a desk job I could go on, but I'm on my feet all day and my hip is killing me suddenly. 

Back to the OB tomorrow for the NST, BPP and appt. Going to get my hair cut as well for what will be the "delivery hair cut"! What's everyone else pre- delivery beauty regime going to involve? A friend of mine went all out, tan, eyelashes, full waxing everywhere you can possibly wax, tattooed eyeliner - the works! I'm a bit more minimalistic myself!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! There is one other pregnant lady, but we haven't dueled yet ;) I opted to stay home, it started snowing again, and it just didn't seem like a good idea to go out. One lady emailed to say she's still snowed in! I guess I ought to at least do some knitting at home.

I really admire you sticking to an active job this long. There have been times I don't think I could have managed a desk job, let alone being on my feet all day, and I feel like I've had it pretty easy compared to a lot of other mamas.

My beauty routine is simple. I'm going to attempt to keep up with leg and armpit shaving frequently enough that it doesn't look like it's been a month :D I'd go in for one last haircut, but I just got one before my shower, and my hair is too short to cut that frequently. I do regret not finding the time to go to my usual hairdresser because she's a genius and I love her, but I just couldn't manage it and got a cheap chain salon cut instead. Overall, though, I just can't imagine that labor is a particularly attractive process, and I'm not going to stress about my appearance when I should be focusing on my mental and physical strength and abilities. I have enough to worry about! I'm fully motivated by extreme laziness, for the record, not some kind of more natural than thou superiority complex ;)


----------



## Bookity

Hubby more than I cannot bear to not use these cribs to their full potential. When the time comes that the girls want their own rooms (eventually there will be another bedroom in the basement for one of them), it will be great that they have full size beds. 

I've been looking on amazon and there is a Chocolate teddy bear bedding & nursery decor set that seems pretty extensive and well priced, so I might choose to go with that. The room we will be using is already painted in a beige/chocolate motif (we've been accenting with pink for the girls in there). Only bummer is the set is all browns and I'd LOVE to throw some other color in the mix. Blue or green or something...


----------



## MrsKChicago

The teddy bears sound cute. Is there some other way to add more color? Wall art or lamp shades or an area rug or something?


----------



## bucherwurm

It is exciting to see talk of bodies getting ready for babies to come. Though I am at the beginning of March, I don't think mine is doing anything yet!

For adding colour to a room, you have so many options! You could buy a cute teddy to add to the mix in your colour of choice, or like MrsK said, an area rug, lamp, or you can add maybe a cute teddy bear picture with colours in it, a pillow.... You could even do all of these things! Since you're going chocolates, so many colours can go with it. I love blues paired with chocolate! My professional advice for the day :winkwink:


----------



## Bookity

There is another teddy bear set with fewer pieces that is green and brown... I could get that one and supplement the other decor pieces I want with the more extensive set. If they don't vary too widely (and I don't think they do).


----------



## Bookity

I would rather do blues, but the particuar set I'm looking at comes in a pink labled "girl" and green labled "neutral" so I would expect they also make it in blue, but can't find it anywhere!


----------



## MrsKChicago

How odd that there isn't a blue "boy" version. Brown and blue is such a popular combination, it's not like they couldn't make it look good.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm sure you'll find something awesome to help decorate his room. We are not doing a nursery, instead we are having baby spend time in our room for the first few years. We set up a pack n play in the guest room for naps when he/she gets bigger and we have a bassinet in the living room as well. As for decorations, I have black sticker decorations of trees, butterflies and birds in our room. I figure black goes with our furniture and bedspread. I really want to make a ceiling mobile with black animal cutouts but I have no motivation. 
Today was a really lazy day. Hoping I can motivate myself to deep clean the kitchen tomorrow so I can start cooking the freezer meals this weekend and next week. 

I plan on keeping up on the trimming/shaving as much as I can so I don't look like a total Yeti once I go into labor. I am sprouting new chin hairs each day..WTH!! Thank goodness DH doesn't mind. He actually will grab my tweezers and pluck them for me since I am blind as a bat now. I can't wear my glasses anymore and I didn't want to get a new prescription that wouldn't last. I am really hoping my eyesight goes back to normal after baby is born. Ohh..I do plan on getting a manicure/pedicure after valentines day. It would be nice to have pretty feet if I end up in stirrups at all, not that it matters. lol 
Who has dr appointments this week? any ultrasounds? I meet up with my endocrinologist on Friday to take a look at my blood sugar values, fingers crossed that I won't need to go on insulin just yet. Also, DH gets back into town Saturday so that will be nice. I am now starting to really miss him. So glad he won't have more business trips til the end of March.


----------



## MrsKChicago

DH teases me about my facial fuzz. I try to keep up with it, but I always forget... 

Eyesight is supposed to go back to normal. I'm coming up on eye exam time anyway, but have to put it off. I'm glad my eyes aren't actually too bad. I have a weak, mismatched prescription, and without glasses, I think I have a harder time with them not quite matching up than with the actual vision trouble. I can tell mine aren't quite right anymore, though.

Glad your DH is almost back! Does he travel a lot for work? Mine does overnight jobs now and then, but they're all up to him and in the city, so he could get home in an emergency. Even that was tricky when he had a week of overnights in January.

I have appointments every week now, but mine already passed this week. I'm really hoping we get good news from this ultrasound and can go back to one appointment on our appointment days instead of the two we've been doing lately.


----------



## mommasquirrel

My husband is an instructor for the Navy. He travels a lot to different places to teach and to audit people on whether they are following protocol. It starts to get really busy over here in March up to September than the overseas travel picks up. They get to go to Nova Scotia and to Scotland. His boss took over his travel that was scheduled for the first week in March. If we make it to the end of February they will induce shortly after so I am thankful his boss took up the trip because I would have had a fit if he was gone.
The funny thing about it all was he transferred from a vessel that did tons of sea time. The last year we were there he was gone 8 out of 12 months. We picked this job because we thought he'd be home more but he will travel almost as much as he did at his previous job. So he will miss a lot of baby milestones but it's a sacrifice to support our little family. We keep telling ourselves it's just a few more years...
This little one will be starting 1st grade when DH retires from the NAVY. We're hoping to have another baby after this one before he retires but we will see. His schedule makes it really hard to plan a pregnancy. I'm really hoping he won't go back to the same type of job he left..it's very stressful and he'd never be home. I want him around because, well..I am selfish and love being around him.
anyone else having swollen ankles/feet? Mind seem to swell the moment I stand up. Looking forward to having my body back.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds so difficult :( Do you have a good support network locally?


----------



## frenchie35

I haven't had any noticeable swelling, but a lot of numbness in my hands, like Twinkie said. It's mostly when I sleep with my hand under my pillow (which I always do since I'm restricted to only left-right side sleeping). It takes longer than regular pins and needles to go away, and I'm not doing yoga like I did in my first pregnancy to strengthen my joints. Yes, it will be nice to have something that resembles my old body back!


----------



## MrsKChicago

The only swelling I've had was on very hot days, and my hands occasionally swell now if it's too hot in the house or I did too many dishes. I was eying a shoe sale on Zulily today, but I just know if I start buying shoes, all of a sudden the fabled foot swelling will start and my feet will never go back to normal.


----------



## bucherwurm

Not feeling good at all this morning. I've had a headache all night, and now I'm starting to feel sick. I've had Tylenol and a hot shower, and I don't think it did much. I'm supposed to work today, but don't really know if I can.


----------



## NellyLou

Looking forward to having my body back too. I'm not overly swollen yet, but last time I really ballooned up in the last couple weeks. Not looking forward to that! I'm just tired of walking like a pregnant woman lol.

Bucherwurm, I hope you feel better! This has been an awful season for colds and flus!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm still trying to meet new people but it's difficult because I'm not very trusting of new people. I joined a group for birth connections here in my county and we have monthly meetings. So far I've met a few ladies that are nice but they just had babies so I don't really go visit them. So as a support network, it's nilch. All my close friends and family are in Washington state and no one is planning on coming out for the birth. If my husband ends up getting deployed and I go into labor I can post a message on the birth group FB page and i'm sure midwives and doulas would show up just to support me. They are nice but it's not the same as having DH. 
Thankfully though, everyone at his work knows we are high risk and can have baby anytime from V-day to the first week of March.


----------



## NellyLou

Where are you located now, Mamasquirrel? It's hard being in a new place without any friends and family. We moved here 6 years ago and only have a few close friends. It's also more difficult if you don't work I think. It's just harder in general to meet new people as we get older I think, especially if you're shy! Have you looked on FB for mom groups for your neighbourhood? They can be really helpful and supportive! Hopefully you can find something nearby.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm down in Florida near cocoa beach. I've joined a few groups for new moms but they don't have meetups that often. I even joined a group just for military spouses that live on the same base as me and they only post things about missing animals and base events. The post a lot about the local bar venue and my DH and I don't drink so that's out the door. I tried being friends with the neighbors but the women all work. =( So, You are defin right, working makes it easier to meet new people and make friends. I decided not to work because of how sick I was when we moved here. I had Hyperemesis gravidarum for the first 22/23 weeks of this pregnancy. Then after that DH said to just work on getting the house put together and now here we are, lol. I joined a "diaper club" and will be going to that after baby is born. It's supposed to be a support meeting for new moms.


----------



## bucherwurm

I've lived in this community for my entire life and don't really have friends. I moved to a tiny village just outside of my hometown (only 10 minutes away) and I don't really know anyone. Hopefully having a baby will attract some mommy friends.


----------



## twinkie2

We should all just move close together and start our own little community :haha: Wouldn't that be great! Everyone going through the same milestones and issues together to help one another out! At least we have bnb, but sometimes you need that friend physically there. :hugs:


----------



## NellyLou

twinkie2 said:


> We should all just move close together and start our own little community :haha: Wouldn't that be great! Everyone going through the same milestones and issues together to help one another out! At least we have bnb, but sometimes you need that friend physically there. :hugs:

I vote for Florida! I would love to get away from this cold and snow :)


----------



## twinkie2

Nelly that sounds perfect to me-I am so sick of winter!


----------



## bucherwurm

I think baby is trying to make me feel better and not worry about her. Even though I'm not feeling good today, she has been moving a lot. Seems like extra after a couple of quieter days the past couple of days. Of course, maybe it's the extra sugary treats I've had so far to make myself feel better. :haha:


----------



## missfrick

I'll move to Florida! Coco Beach is kind of north right? Near Orlando as opposed to south near Miami? Because I need the cool days still!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you're feeling better soon, bucherwurm.

It really is so hard to make friends. I grew up here and I still have very few local friends. I'm liking this commune idea ;)

I've been entertaining myself watching the mama drama on facebook today. I'm going to a natural parenting convention later in the month (assuming this baby doesn't show early and get in the way). I'm in a facebook group where moms have been chatting about the event, and it's been nice to get an idea of what to expect, but all of a sudden it's nothing but crazy people. One mom tried (very respectfully) to get some opinions about bringing her too young to be vaccinated baby, because measles has hit our county and this convention is bound to attract a lot of anti-vaccine families. Even though everyone was civil and respectful, the admins deleted her post because people were whining that she dared to even question the safety of all the babies at this event. And now tickets are sold out, people are trying to buy them for more than market value, people who waited to buy are whining that people who are selling theirs aren't searching out the first person to post in search of tickets, and so on. It's nothing but "Waaah, I didn't buy a ticket in time despite the multiple warnings that it was about to sell out, and now nobody is being fair about selling me a ticket!" I get the frustration, but you know, maybe a little understanding that you had a chance to buy and passed it up and nobody owes you anything? It can't be easy to wade through over 100 comments in the "in search of" thread to find out the earliest request when people aren't updating and deleting when they've found tickets. I'm a little afraid of how selling this ticket will go if I can't attend... I've always heard that moms in big groups get catty, but this is something else.


----------



## NellyLou

MrsKChicago said:


> I hope you're feeling better soon, bucherwurm.
> 
> It really is so hard to make friends. I grew up here and I still have very few local friends. I'm liking this commune idea ;)
> 
> I've been entertaining myself watching the mama drama on facebook today. I'm going to a natural parenting convention later in the month (assuming this baby doesn't show early and get in the way). I'm in a facebook group where moms have been chatting about the event, and it's been nice to get an idea of what to expect, but all of a sudden it's nothing but crazy people. One mom tried (very respectfully) to get some opinions about bringing her too young to be vaccinated baby, because measles has hit our county and this convention is bound to attract a lot of anti-vaccine families. Even though everyone was civil and respectful, the admins deleted her post because people were whining that she dared to even question the safety of all the babies at this event. And now tickets are sold out, people are trying to buy them for more than market value, people who waited to buy are whining that people who are selling theirs aren't searching out the first person to post in search of tickets, and so on. It's nothing but "Waaah, I didn't buy a ticket in time despite the multiple warnings that it was about to sell out, and now nobody is being fair about selling me a ticket!" I get the frustration, but you know, maybe a little understanding that you had a chance to buy and passed it up and nobody owes you anything? It can't be easy to wade through over 100 comments in the "in search of" thread to find out the earliest request when people aren't updating and deleting when they've found tickets. I'm a little afraid of how selling this ticket will go if I can't attend... I've always heard that moms in big groups get catty, but this is something else.

They really do get catty, unfortunately. Moms are just so passionate, and we can't help but care for ALL babies lol. On the old forum I was on, there was always a lot of cattiness regarding breastfeeding/formula feeding, bedsharing etc. It was a little scary. Mostly moms just need support from other moms.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I honestly think that meeting people will get easier once little one is here. I plan on joining meetup groups and a mommy n me class on weekends so DH can get some rest. I also plan on getting a zoo membership so I can go walking there as much as possible to show little one the animals. I am hoping it will encourage me to keep active. Of course the main goal is to start walking once baby is about a month old. I want to get back to what I used to look like and feel like. Being on fertility medications has really turned me into a marshmallow. =) 
MrsK: Hope Teddy will sit still and let you go to the event. Also hoping that it's not full of wackos for your sake. I think people will complain about anything. Also, I would say it's not safe for infants if there is unvaccinated children around but that is my personal opinion. I will refuse to take my little one to areas where they can catch something that is totally preventable. 
So I finally got motivated to leave the house and grab some supplies. I am hoping I'll be in the same mood tomorrow. Kitchen is now sanitized and I have all the cookware ready for the big cook-off. Now all I need is the ingredients. =-) Hooray for semi-productive days.


----------



## MrsKChicago

A zoo membership sounds fun! I've been thinking what museum I might want a membership for this year - I wouldn't mind something climate controlled! We do have a free zoo, too, so hopefully I can talk SIL into joining me - she has a membership to the pay zoo, but that one is harder to get to.

What are you planning to cook? I need to do another batch of freezer meals, maybe some mac and cheese and some rice dishes.

I just called the doula we were assigned, and we're going to meet her on Sunday morning. I hope we like her, it's a bit of a gamble being assigned one instead of interviewing to pick one.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi all! I'll be really glad to finish up the last 12 days of work... very glad I had the forethought to have my last 2 weeks be every other day as full work weeks are totally draining me right now :(

I have been keeping up with reading, just not posting. 

GL with the mummy groups! I tried one in my area when DS was small but it was one I had to basically apply to get into and they didn't get back to me until I was almost back to work! One tip that it took me a long time to figure out: when you or your kid make a friend exchange names... it sounds ridiculous but I met I don't know how many people but always had to call them so-and-so's mom/dad! I got the kid's name but not the parent's. I know it wasn't just me too because no one asked my name. :dohh: :haha:

GL with the doula Mrsk, I hope you get on well.

We love our zoo membership! It is really nice to have something to do as a family that everyone likes and doesn'the cost us anything (after the initial purchase).


----------



## mommasquirrel

I plan on prepping ingredients for the following:
*Crock Pot freezer bags-*
Garden Veg Soup -2 batches just all veggies and 2 more with ground beef
Mexican Chicken Soup-2 batches
Mostly Meat Chili-2 batches made with beef
Turkey soup with veggies-2 batches
Beefy potato soup-2 batches
Black bean and corn chili with ground beef-2 batches
balsamic roast beef with veggies-crock pot-2 batches
*Casserole Dishes*
Cheezy Beef and Veggies-2 small trays
Lasagna-2 small trays and 1 large tray
Chicken enchiladas-2 small trays
Spicy Turkey cheese-2 small trays
Vegetarian Sweet potato enchiladas- 2 small trays
Swedish meatballs-2 small trays

I am thinking about making quiches as well but I don't know how well they will freeze.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think quiche is supposed to freeze well. What's in the cheezy beef and vegetable casserole? I'm having trouble finding appealing options with vegetables cooked in, we usually do them on the side.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsKChicago said:


> I think quiche is supposed to freeze well. What's in the cheezy beef and vegetable casserole? I'm having trouble finding appealing options with vegetables cooked in, we usually do them on the side.

cooked ground beef or turkey, broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini, green beans, and whatever veggies you like. 2 heaping cups of shredded cheese, 1/2 cup sour cream and seasoning-i just sprinkle oregano, basil, salt and pepper. Mix everything together put into casserole dish, top with more cheese. bake at 350 for roughly 25 minutes, remove aluminum foil and bake for another 5-10 minutes until nice and bubbly.. 

It's super cheezy. =)

It's low carb, high protein and keeps you feeling full. DH loves it more than me. I have a side of cottage cheese and fresh fruit with it. you could add spinach and carrots, although the carrots would still have a lot of crunch left in them. I personally love crunchy veggies.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I may throw together a batch and see how it goes over. Since we're not low-carbing, I could toss in a little rice or some potatoes or something, too. I like my vegetables a little crunchy, too, that's why they never end up cooked into casseroles. Do you use pre-cooked vegetables, or raw? I bet I could could go full Midwestern and add ranch powder...


----------



## mommasquirrel

I use raw veggies, I utterly hate soggy veggies. It was super hard for me to eat sauteed asparagus until i made them for myself and they stay nice and crunchy. DH is finally getting used to it as well and now will complain if he gets soggy broccoli when we eat out. lol, I am defin rubbing off on him for my food habits. 

OMG I am craving an all veggie omelet right now. smothered in cheese. ok, that's it...raiding the fridge.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DH's family cooks broccoli until it can't be picked up with a fork... :sick:

Also, the first Thanksgiving I spent with his family they had one of those frozen, pre-stuffed, boneless turkey roast things (not appealing to me in the least, but they didn't know how to cook a turkey without totally drying it out) and as a side there was what I thought was a small bowl of sliced beets... it turned out to be a can of cranberry jelly that they had sliced! So not the typical turkey dinner I was used to, but then my mum may have spoiled me. DH is a LOT better with foods now, when we met he told me he didn't like most vegetables, and *gasp* didn't like onion or garlic!!! Saying that to me, someone with Lithuanian heritage, was practically blasphemous. He will eat almost anything I put in front of him now. That whole "whose cooking is better your mom's or your wife's" I win hands down. lol

His mum likes to boil or steam brussel sprouts with the bacon... she boils/steams the bacon blahhhhhhh 

hahahahahahaha


----------



## mommasquirrel

lilfoosh: When I first dated my DH he was convinced he was some gourmand cook of some type. Unfortunately for him, I was a super foodie that loved throwing dinner parties with 5-6 courses and with flavor. When asked what his favorite dish is, he says hands down my lasagna. Although, I haven't really cooked a good meal since I was 5 weeks pregnant, he always mentions it when he is really tired. Now he is the main person who cooks. I am going to surprise him with all these freezer meals and I can just see him jumping up and down screaming YAY!! when we make the first lasagna. Funny, how food can affect a man. 
His mother's cooking..I've heard stories about burnt offerings to the gods and meals so bad that they killed several dogs over the years. =(
SO I have to say, I think I had a huge impact on his taste buds when we met..and who doesn't like garlic or onions? OMG..they are the seasoning of the gods. 
I was raised in an Asian community and my mom's husband was from Laos so we had lots of different foods growing up. I had rice at every meal and chili on everything. I still love soy sauce, fish sauce and more... Maybe that's why I love so much different things. Anyhow, my DH was in japan for several years and loves different things as well. I just can't wait to make my kid all these awesome dishes. I hope baby is not a picky person. 
OK, nap time again. Ohh for people not on FB, one of our ladies is in L&D and we should see a new marchmallow baby arriving soon.


----------



## bucherwurm

Totally stalking FB today for baby news!
Can't believe that that is going to be all of us soon! Like seriously, I know I am growing a person, but baby also has to come out and then we have to keep baby alive!


----------



## DrMum

Who is in labor?!! I need to know now!! Haha! Now I don't feel liberated, I feel left out!! 

I love hearing about everyone's background, heritage and food. Man we could throw a good dinner party if we were all nearer!

My background is scottish, but my mom is South African and my grandparents Irish. So my family eat a real hotch potch of international flavours. And now we live in canada we do even more confused cooking! I find it really interesting the way our sons palate is evolving with northern American favour preferences over british or European flavours.. Eg as kids we would have considered the best sweeties or candies to be the strawberry or raspberry ones in a packet, but he will preferentially go to cherry or grape. That probably sounds like a weird observation and makes me sound like a mum who feeds my kid crap all day.... I'm honestly not. I'm mrs organic vegetables all the rest of the time haha!


----------



## missfrick

This morning was awesome (and horrible) all at once! I had McDo for breakfast (which I am never awake to do!) and had 1/2 a hash brown, an egg muffin, and pancakes! Those darn pancakes are so good!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so glad DH cooks. We were both raised by single mothers, so we both learned young. Both our moms are Lithuanian, so we both have a strong Lithuanian influence, but with plenty of plain old American mixed in (which tends to translate to a broad mix of ethnic foods moreso than hamburgers in my case). His mom is a good cook, but from what I recall (I haven't seen her in 8 years or so...), she relies a lot of packaged stuff - Pasta Roni, etc. Which makes sense if you consider that she spent most of adulthood raising a kid on her own. Her meatloaf recipe is killer, though. It's the only meatloaf I'll eat, and DH has given out the recipe a few times and always gets great feedback. We had a very sad house when I went through two trimesters of meat aversion. 

My mom... She can cook if she doesn't try to get creative. Unfortunately, she tries to get creative. She once put sauerkraut in meatloaf because she was craving cabbage rolls. I can't even tell you how disgusting it was, and I love sauerkraut. Blech. Vomit. I wish she'd just made cabbage rolls, her cabbage rolls are great. I think my brother and I learned to cook as a defense mechanism ;)

Foosh, I'm a bad Lithuanian ;) Garlic is my favorite thing ever, but I'm picky about onion. I love the flavor, but I hate the chunks. I mince it up as small as I can when I cook. I'm dreaming of an appetizer at our favorite Lithuanian restaurant now. It's called Bread Hill and I'm pretty sure someone invented it while stoned (if this is actually a thing in Lithuania, I'm moving). It's a big Jenga tower of fried bread strips, covered in a cheesy sauce that's so full of garlic it would kill a vampire just thinking about it. Oh, it's so amazing. I need Bread Hill...

I'm so hungry now...

DrMum, it's BMcDonald89 who's in labor. I don't think she posts on the forum much. She's been pretty miserable, so hopefully she feels a lot better after the baby arrives.

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's never awake for McDonalds breakfast... I'm a bad adult ;)


----------



## frenchie35

Lol! You guys talking about inlaws and ideas about food. I think DH's whole family feared for his culinary safety when they heard he was marrying an American! They have finally figured out that I don't make hamburgers everyday and love it when I make tex-mex when they come over. However DH's parents hate garlic: when they mention that something has garlic in it, it's like saying it's been compromised or poisoned in some way. DH hadn't had anything with garlic until he studied abroad in the UK. He loves it now, so we just have to nod a long when the in-laws go on an anti-garlic tirade. Now to go make some pasta with lotsa pesto!


----------



## MrsKChicago

They don't like garlic? Is that even legal in France??


----------



## bucherwurm

So I've been washing baby clothes and putting them away in the closet and dresser, which is actually more difficult than it sounds. I know where I like my clothes, but babies have such different stuff! But I'm figuring it out.
So I was going through some other stuff I have collected and started wondering, where is everything else supposed to go? I have one bottle (planning on getting more), so where do they go? Pacifiers, rattles, teethers... the list seems to go on. But where is the best place to put it? Right now everything I have is still in it's package and just on a shelf in the closet. Any suggestions?

BTW, I like garlic, but am picky about onion. I don't like knowing it's there. If I make something that calls for onion, I never put as much in as is called for and I cut it as small as possible, no matter what the recipe says for size.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ouch think I over did it today all my bones are aching from all the walkin :p but it hasn't helped that iv not really been that active through the pregnancy so that's the longest iv walked and that was about 25min each way lol I now officially have a house though :D I have a date for moving all my stuff in (a week tomorrow) and I'm hoping I can some how get carpets in before then and I don't see it happening lol I was really suprised at how big the bedrooms was it's great :D I attached a pic of my daughter stood outside it hehe it seems so surreal it being mine, my first ever house :D
 



Attached Files:







received_10152839215323409.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hmm, good question. I think I'll probably clear him a shelf in a kitchen cabinet for bottles and other feeding stuff, or maybe put a little basket on the counter. Rattles and teethers and other little toys will have a basket or something in the nursery, or maybe split between the nursery and a box on the coffee table. I have to figure out how to keep them accessible to us and not accessible to dogs.


----------



## MrsKChicago

So exciting, Mummy Smurf! There's nothing like having your own little house :)


----------



## HopefulInNL

I cleared out a cabinet in the kitchen for bottles...but like MrsK said, now the challenge is making sure the dog doesn't confuse all the baby rattles, teethers and nuks for his toys! I was going through a bunch of my shower gifts and a little rattle fell on the ground and he had it in the other room in just under a second!


----------



## Bookity

The second baby Marchmallow is among us!!!!!

It's getting REEEEAL ladies!


----------



## DrMum

Ooh what did she have? And how did it go? Send my congrats!!!! :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Since it's on the front page, I don't think she'll mind us sharing. She had a girl :) No details on Facebook.


----------



## missfrick

Right now I have 3 bottles in a bottom drawer in my kitchen, as well as milk bags (for pumping), bottle cleaner, and a bag full of teethers and stuff that I don't need yet. Since I'm planning on exclusive BF'ing and then trying pumping, I don't have too much "external feeding" supplies. Rattles and toys are on a shelf in the nursery closet right now, and thankfully I have already been working with the dog to "leave" the baby toys - if I stay on top of it I think she'll comply :D


----------



## bucherwurm

My dogs don't leave much alone they know they can't have. I brought down a little ducky holding a blanket things yesterday and it was in a dogs mouth as soon as I turned away. They are thieves at heart. Though it would probably be cute if a pacifier ended up being used like it's supposed to in the dog's mouth. They also love stealing socks, so I'm worried with how many baby socks and scratch mittens we might go through over the next couple of years.
I think I found a little space for bottles in the cupboard. I don't have a lot of space in my kitchen, but hopefully it will be just enough for a few bottles and any other supplies I might need. I'm planning on BF and hopefully pumping later on, too.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, I didn't even think about the cats. One of our cats is a sock fiend, I bet he'll find a way to steal them even without access to the nursery.

DH got a surprise day off today, so hopefully we can get some painting done. I know he needs to rest, but we're less than 4 weeks from my due date! I can't stand it. I really want the furniture built so I know what else we need.

It looks like I misunderstood and our doula meeting is next Sunday, not this Sunday. I'm glad, we have a lot going on this Sunday.


----------



## DrMum

Mrsk I ended up having to get a net for the top of our bassinette and crib as our cat LOVES babies and would snuggle right in given the chance. I know the risks if anything happening would be small but it let me sleep at night knowing she wasn't sleeping on the baby's face or something weird! 
I actually thought she would have been terrified of a screaming wriggling thing, but no she would be boots and all in there right beside DS given half a chance! She still sleeps on his bed now, but at 4yrs I think his odd are better than hers!


----------



## bucherwurm

My cats are rather large, and one of them loves to snuggle. But I'm not sure she would be able to get into the bassinet, and she for sure can't get into the crib. The bassinet is going to be right beside me, so I think I would just have to worry about bathroom breaks at night.
I have a sore back today. I did some snow shoveling yesterday and I think that did it. Though I also shoveled on Monday, and it was a lot more then and I was fine. Managed to go for a walk with the husband and the dogs today, so at least I did something. Good thing we have a lot of big things done, because I think I'm going to have to slow down more in the coming days.


----------



## missfrick

Our cat can clear jump into the crib, but we'll be using a bassinet in our room for at least the first 3 months, so we'll just keep the cat out of there and will be fine. Then once she moves into her crib we'll keep the door closed. The only worry I have is that we have a pack-n-play with bassinet shelf for during the day so I can be downstairs and not stuck in my room, and I'm a bit concerned he'll jump in there while I'm napping or something.

Bucherwurm: good for you shovelling! The assistant at my OB's office told me that I should start shovelling in the coming weeks to help bring on labor, but I'm loving that I have the privilege of not having to shovel this winter (I'm sure DH will remind me of this next winter and hold it over my head lol)

Had my 36 week appt today and the nurse asked me if I wanted my membranes swept - I was beside myself excited, until she looked at my chart and went "oh no, my mistake, I can do it in 2 weeks though." So now I have an amazing plan.
1. Week 36: bounce and roll around on exercise ball
2. Week 37: use breast pump for 1hr x3 and see if that helps bring on contractions
3. Week 38: membrane sweep and stretch
4. Week 39: start crying
5. Week 40: continue crying
6. Week 41: pull the baby out myself!

Hopefully she's out by 38 weeks; DH's friends have been telling them how their babies came at "X" weeks and he's suddenly realizing that she's coming pretty darn soon. Carseat is being installed tomorrow and we'll be packing our hospital bag this weekend as well. Sunday we have maternity photos (though I swear we waited wayyyyy too long, I feel like a whale).

I wonder how many of us will have February babies, it's certainly getting exciting that our little Mallows are very close to making their appearances!


----------



## MrsKChicago

The cats aren't allowed in our bedroom, and won't be allowed in the nursery, so hopefully we don't have too much trouble with them. I don't know what I'll do about the swing in the living room, though. I'm pretty sure it'll be one cat's favoritest thing ever.


----------



## mommasquirrel

missfrick: You're plan is hilarious. I just wrote one up earlier today. Mine includes raspberry tea, evening primrose oil and the breast pump. The amounts increase each week as well. I started using the birthing ball to help with rolling my hips every other night. I need to get some massage oils to rub on my belly. Apparently that can help tone the muscles there but we will see. ---btw 1 hour using the pump..you are brave. I pumped a few times when I got engorged but I could only handle about 10-20 minutes max before my nipples started getting aggravated. 

update: 33 freezer meals completed..And more in progress. WTH was I thinking? I still have more to make so we can have variation. I guess the good thing is that I will be done by the end of tomorrow. I was just planning to make 14 days worth but it's looking more like 3-4 weeks of food. DH loves it and has told me to keep it up while I have the energy. 
So the plan is to have a breakfast, lunch and dinner option. The only option for breakfast so far is Quiche, fruit, yogurt or smoothie. Is that enough?


----------



## DrMum

Our vet told us to to put tin foil in the swing or the bouncy chair a few weeks before baby arrives and then if the cat tries a covert nap she will be put off by the tin foil! Not sure if it works or not yet but I can let you know! 

The net was the only thing that kept her out the bassinette last time and already I found her napping in the pram since I got it out again. She just LOVES babies! Or maybe has delusions of grandeur....! 

I'm loving your labor induction plan! I, on the other hand, absolutely don't want to go into labor before my c section date a) because we had a previous c section b) because we are an hour from the hospital in the sticks, in winter in canada c) because my OB is off next week! So, I'm trying to avoid any and all labor inducing things! No pre baby shenanigans for us!! Poor DH!


----------



## MrsKChicago

33 meals! You have been busy! I have 7 big casseroles - enough to feed a guest or two, or to eat dinner and lunch, and maybe a random snack. DH wants to help with the next batch.

I've heard tin foil is good, but our cat is too smart for us, I bet she'll find a way around it. 

I'll be keeping my knees together with you, DrMum. The very earliest he's allowed to arrive is 38+3.

I'm planning to take baby inventory tomorrow. I was going to wait til the nursery was together so I'd have the space to do it, but it's just taking too long, and I can't wait forever. I'll find somewhere to do it. I need to know what we have in newborn and 3 month clothes, and make sure I'm up to date on my diaper list, and check for other little bits and pieces (bibs, etc), so SIL and I can go shopping next week. I put in a big Amazon order today, for the crib mattress and the diaper pail and a million other little bits and pieces that I don't want to get stuck without. I don't even remember everything I ordered, babies use so much stuff! My SIL finally found a replacement for their changing table, so that and the swing we're buying from them are getting dropped off Sunday, too. It turns out I was mistaken and our doula meeting is next weekend, so we'll have some time Sunday before class to get things done, I hope. And this is our last class, too. Woohoo! I really like the classes, but it'll be good to have one day off back, since our other day off together is full of appointments.


----------



## missfrick

Tin foil that's smart... I should try that. If all else fails, we have a water squirter that he gets pretty offended by.

Mommasquirrel: I know it sounds like such a lot of pumping for me too, and I'm a FTM so it scares me quite a bit, but from what I've heard via my prenatal classes, a couple minutes is useless and it's best to do an hour x3. I don't know if that's true, and I'm actually nervous to use it because I don't want to lose all my collostrum or become engorged before she's here, but it can also cause contractions and that's what I'm going for.


----------



## Teilana

I haven't planned anything as far as self inducing goes. I tried the RLL tea my midwives gave me and I couldn't drink more than 1/4 of the cup. I started feeling sick to my stomach. I don't know if I'll try it again or not. Once we are closer we will likely do a lot of walking and probably some bedroom dancing, although that is definitely not comfortable anymore. 

Tomorrow we are doing up a bunch of freezer meals with a few other families. I have to take off part way though as we have our maternity photos tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## twinkie2

Tin foil works! at least on some cats, when our youngest cat was just a kitten and realized he could free jump to the counters we had a heck of a time keeping him down (primarily because you just can't physically be standing there to stop them all day and night) we put tin foil up for 2 days, never had a problem again! Thanks to whoever mentioned it because this same cat has already jumped in the crib and the pack and play :( so hopefully that will fix itself just as quickly as the counters did. Our other cat is a bit "fluffy" lets say so I don't see her attempting either the crib or pack and play just because of her size :haha: (I feel that way some days now too!)


----------



## mommasquirrel

So excited because DH comes home tonight. I'm running to the grocers again to get more ingredients to finish my darn project. I'm going to need some more baskets to put trays in. The chest freezer might get packed today. =) So glad, whoever told me quiches freeze well. I was worried that I wouldn't have many options for easy breakfast other than yogurt. =)

MrsK: I prepped small containers of food. The size of a loaf of bread. We don't use microwaves so I wanted to make sure we only make what we will eat each day. I don't plan on having any visitors while I'm recovering. DH knows better than to invite anyone over. I'm a germaphobe for new people around this baby that's not born yet. I'm still upset that last weekend we were around 2 people who had bronchitis and they could have told us before we met up. Then I saw on FB that another person who was there got sick and now I am so worried that I might get it..ARGHH

Sometimes I feel like I'm on a roller coaster. I keep telling myself it's just a few more weeks. So anyone else dealing with lava throat? I'm tempted to ask my OB for meds. 

Cats!! Yikes. I used to have a huge cat. She was 20+ pounds and thought she was a kitten. I couldn't imagine her with a newborn. She'd try to sit on babies chest immediately if she were still here. She loved sitting on my chest and just purring away. Ever since she passed in 2009, I couldn't get another cat. It almost feels like cheating when I even think about it. A dog though, I could see us getting a dog but I want to wait for baby to get bigger and strong enough to push the dog off in case we end up with a "lap" dog that's 40+ pounds. Though, We will be dog sitting a cute little corgie for a few months starting Valentines weekend. We've been told that she is fantastic with newborns. I need to buy a "play yard fence" I figure as long as we can keep her out of the living room it's fine.


----------



## DrMum

Momma- as someone who has checked out every gate and yard ever made ( we moved house 5 times before DS was 2...) I absolutely can't recommend the babydan ones enough!

Super sturdy, moveable, reliable. All you need!

https://www.babydan.com/page1073.aspx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ah, that makes sense on the small containers. That was my original plan, but then Costco had a pack of 30 giant pans for $5, so how could I not? I'm not planning on lots of guests, but there are a handful of people who may be allowed over. None of them would expect me to feed them, but I want the choice of something home cooked rather than them bringing takeout. Which reminds me, I should freeze a casserole that my friend who's allergic to everything can eat. She lives in Indiana, and if baby isn't born on a weekend, she's going to come visit him at home instead of in the hospital. She won't stay with me unless I need help and beg her to, but she'll be over long enough for a meal, and I don't want to deal with either of us cooking, and ordering pizza isn't an option. 

I can't stand people who drag their sickness around without warning people! Especially with pregnant women and other people at extra risk. I understand that sometimes you misjudge whether you're contagious or something, but don't do it knowingly! Jerks! I hope you stay healthy. Shame on them!

I love my cats, and I always thought I was a cat person until DH talked me into adopting a dog. I'm definitely more of a dog person now. There are inconveniences, like having to take them outside several times a day to do their business, and having to actually feed them twice a day instead of leaving out a bowl of food, and the little one barks at everything, but they're so loyal and sweet. Having dogs is rewarding in a way that having cats usually isn't, even if you have a very affectionate cat. I think I've referred to the little dog as a gremlin and threatened to make her into soup several times on this thread, but really I can't imagine not having her around. I wouldn't adopt one with a tiny baby in the house, though - too much adjustment all at once! 

DH just emailed that he's having a good day at work (Saturdays are usually rough, but the boss and the other guy whose role is kind of vague but who's kind of a boss are both out today), and dinner is already in the crockpot so there's no cooking to do. Maybe I can talk him into getting some baby stuff done tonight! 

Thanks for the gate tip, DrMum! There are a couple places we'll need gates once this little guy is more mobile. Thankfully our house has lots of doors to keep the pets contained if necessary for now.


----------



## bucherwurm

We already have baby gates everywhere in our house from having puppies. They keep the dogs out of the cat's areas, and can contain the dogs if people are in/out. One really needs to be replaced before baby is mobile because it has some broken pieces, but other than that, we're pretty good. We bought a new one for baby's room to keep the cats out. We may buy another one if we need to keep the cats out of our room. Just depends on how much of a nuisance they are at night, though I don't want to disturb their lives too much by not letting them in there at all.


----------



## missfrick

Lol "lava throat": yes I have it, and yes, I have asked for prescription meds for it. Tums doesn't touch it!

So I told DH about the tin foil idea, and he informed me that he used to play with tin foil with the cat... ? So it won't work


----------



## MrsKChicago

How did he play with tin foil? I know they'll happily bat it around but still not want to jump on it. Double sided tape is supposed to work, too.


----------



## Amythyst

LOL wow you guys are diligent! I don't think I could stand up long enough to cook that many meals to put in the freezer... hell, I haven't even packed my hospital bag and we haven't installed the car seat in the car yet either. :)

We have 3 cats and to deter them from going into the baby's room we just use the handy dandy spray cans with motion sensors on them. If they walk anywhere near the entrance to the room they go off and scare the bejesus out of them! :) 

The trick with training your pets with deterrents is to disassociate the action with yourself. So, you don't want to yell or clap your hands or anything cause they will just associate the negative action with you. So, we use the spray cans and a shock mat for some things as well. Teaches them, doesn't hurt them and doesn't put the blame on you! :)


----------



## Teilana

Our freezer meals are cooked (and look yummy!) and maternity pictures are done. 

We are excited to see how the pictures turned out. She posted one picture as a sneak peek and it's awesome. I'm interested to see how the ones with our dogs, Odie (5 year old labradoodle) and Suzy (4 month old labradoodle), turned out... Odie was being a butthead and not paying much attention to us or the photographer, he was much more interested in the other people and dogs around... Suzy did amazing though!


----------



## DrMum

Teilana you're all set! 

I love maternity pics with animals as they add a real spontaneity to the images!

I should really do some freezer cooking but I just never seem to get round to it! First and second time I was super organised. This time it's kind of gone a bit out the window!


----------



## Teilana

We still have to finish off his room (still needs curtains, rocking chair and toy shelving unit) and get a bassinet for our room for the first few weeks but we are getting there! We only have 2 prenatal classes left which should be useful, postpartum and newborn care. Last week was breastfeeding and that was the most useful class so far, both of us learned stuff from it. I'm almost done work too, last day is feb 23, but I only have 8 shifts between now and then after I'm off today.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you love your pictures, Teilana! I still need to take some. I'm pretty amused that the puppy is the one who cooperated.

I fell asleep on the couch a few nights ago, and it knocked everything out of whack for days. My joints were all finally back to "normal" last night, but I woke up at 4am with terrible heartburn. The Tums wouldn't touch it, I had to sleep sitting up for an hour. So I'm still exhausted. I wish I could get just one good night's sleep. And for some reason my allergies are going nuts - sinuses, do you realize it's February??

My brother dropped off my nephew's changing table and Mamaroo today :) More motivation to get the nursery done already! DH thinks he's going to paint after class tonight, but I'm doubtful - I'll be pretty happy if he just gets everything to the "ready to paint" point with furniture out of the way.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We had our last birth class tonight. I loved the class, but it'll be great to have our Sundays back. We swaddled dolls today, and oh my god am I bad at swaddling! DH got it, but I'm still a bit lost. We have a Miracle Blanket, but I may get a couple more swaddlers. I can't imagine figuring out baby origami at 4am after a diaper change.

I also finally did most of my baby clothes and diapers inventory, and we're in better shape than I thought! I just need a few diapers, a few diaper covers, and some bits and pieces like maybe mittens and bibs and socks. Unless the experienced mamas here think I need a lot more of the basics than we have? The sleepers are mostly with legs, but there are a few gown style mixed in, so not so useful for going out. I'm hoping I can put off laundry for a few days, at least, and if he's born tiny I may get more newborn.

Newborn:
5 sleepers
1 shirt
6 pants
4 hoodie type shirts
10 onesies

3 Month:
1 heavy bunting
3 light bunting
10 sleepers
4 shirts
8 pants
2 hoodie type warm shirts
1 light jacket
23 onesies


----------



## frenchie35

For the first month of her life, all DD wore was a bodysuit/onesie, (I prefered the kimino, front-cross type, which are easier to take off in the event of a diaper blow-out), socks and a footed one-piece pajama. She was born in late April, and I specifically remember when it finally got warm out, she was mostly in pants and bodysuits because I finally saw her feet! She refused to be swaddled, as can be the case with bigger babies. If you really want a laugh, here's a video of when I tried to swaddle her: Swaddled

Also, there's something we had for DD that really helped us bathe her, called a Puj tub: Puj Tub or there's an updated version: Puj Flyte. It helps with the "OMG I'm going to break my baby" feeling during bathtime.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm upset! I wrote a long post last night and lost it :cry:

Yay for our newest "March" mallow!

Mummy congrats on the house! You've got a lot going on, I hope you get it all done and have lots of help.

MrsK, it's nice that you both enjoyed the class, and it's great that you got to practice on dolls before trying stuff on baby! I used to make DH practice diapering a stuffy at home before DS was born. Did DH start on the baby room?

I have terrible heartburn, I have Zantac from earlier in this pregnancy but that isn't working either. I have to sleep propped up a bit and eat snacks instead of meals otherwise I pay for it.

My cousin and his wife had a baby girl on Feb 5th! We went to leave a care package on their porch but DH wasn't stealthy enough and was caught by my cousin so we were invited in. She was 3 days old, so tiny and cute, DS tried to get her to hold a balloon. And he has proudly told a couple of strangers now that he will have a baby sister soon. The look on his face is heartwarming.

I'm not sure this was on the baby needs list from several pages ago, but something to consider having on hand (especially for those that are not particularly close to shops) is infant tylenol, we didn't have any in the house until DS got his first fever and then it was a scrambled run out for DH. Also, gripe water...

DrMum, when do you move into the condo? I was just telling DH the other night that if I go into labour before our scheduled section we will need to assess how far/fast I progress. I do not want a repeat of my first labour!

Frenchie, DS refused to be swaddled as well. He still doesn't like being restricted by blankets.


----------



## bumpwishes

We have two cats and they love sleeping where they shouldn't! give them a chance they'll be in everything that relates to the baby- drawers, bouncer, crib etc. I'm definitely worried about it. I'm sure tin foil wouldn't work with our 2 year old male, nothing seems to deter him. 

I can agree with lava throat aha. It had eased up recently, however it came back stronger the other night, resulting in me being sick at 6am! not fun! 

Hope everyone is doing well. So many of you are so close now! it's so exciting. Things are starting to come together quite well here, just a couple more things to sort out. Had a lovely baby shower so feeling a bit more organised now.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Frenchie: I love'd the video, your daughter has so much hair. It's adorable. I am hoping this baby will be okay with swaddling. But who knows. I am finally getting some temporary relief from the lava throat by sleeping upright. I am going to ask the OB about medication on Tuesday. I'm so excited. I will have an ultrasound next week to see how big this baby is getting. Right now I'm guessing it's in the 7 pound range. Fingers crossed.

I'm making potato soup today in the pressure cooker. It smells so good. Also, my swelling has finally calmed down a bit. 

MrsK: I didn't even think of doing an inventory of clothes. I just have a ton of everything and hope it will work. I figure baby can end up naked if need be as long as I have a few swaddling/receiving blankets. Although, I live in Florida and it's warm all the time. I think for diapers you want roughly 30 or so prefolds. You should plan on doing diapers once every 2-3 days. Any longer and the diapers will become quite ripe.


----------



## frenchie35

Thanks, momma. She came out with about that much hair - she's a little over a month in the video.

For those of you breathing fire - this pregnancy my OB gave me Inexium after I told him that the chewable stuff wasn't cutting it. I have no idea what that would be called in US, but I looked up the active ingredient (Esomeprazole). It really has helped.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

frenchie35 said:


> Thanks, momma. She came out with about that much hair - she's a little over a month in the video.
> 
> For those of you breathing fire - this pregnancy my OB gave me Inexium after I told him that the chewable stuff wasn't cutting it. I have no idea what that would be called in US, but I looked up the active ingredient (Esomeprazole). It really has helped.

I will look into those thanks docs prescribed me ranitidine and they still don't work so well I still need rennies to get through And most days eat them like sweets lol 
had my antenatal today and they booked to deliver my home delivery box on the 20th Feb :D they are guessing he will be around 7lb unless I go over due lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my god, that HAIR, Frenchie! Did you have a lot of heartburn? You can tell she's totally like "Do you have any idea how cramped it was inside there? LET ME OUT!"

I ordered a little tub that has a newborn sling and then converts into a bigger tub for early toddler, so hopefully it works well. It has adjustable height legs, so hopefully bathtime won't be too hard on us. I considered just putting a pad in the kitchen sink, but then I'd have to wash dishes every time I wash the baby ;)

Foosh, I hate when I get a long post written and lose it. It's so frustrating! He's making progress on the nursery! It's still not painted, but it's almost ready for paint. One of these days it'll be done... The more stuff gets in his way, the more motivated he'll be :haha: I'm so excited for it to be done with all the furniture in there! Your son sounds so cute, so excited for his baby sister!

MommaSquirrel, I really felt like I had to do an inventory. Maybe it's the nesting :) I got a lot of hand me downs and between those and shower gifts and stuff I bought ages ago, I had no idea what kind of shape I was in. I'm better off than I thought, so it's a good thing I did it - I would have ended up with 30 little hats otherwise ;) 

I do need to get some socks (I have a hard time believing the birth to 12 month socks will actually fit a newborn), maybe scratch mittens (he only has 2 pairs, I'll lose those in a day), more cloth wipes, and more diapers and covers. Maybe more receiving blankets, too. Thankfully, I don't need as many diapers as I thought I did, but I still have to go through one big bag of stuff from my nephew, and I know there's diapering stuff in there, so my inventory still isn't up to date. That one should be easy, though, since it's mostly 6-12 month clothes that I don't really need to deal with yet. I figure I'll wash diapers every other day, but I don't want to have to wash _everything_ that often. I have a box of hand me down stuff from a friend of DH's aunt that looks like I could have worn it as a baby, so we have to go through that one together and see what's still usable and to our tastes. I'm not sure I'm digging the 80s clown suit look ;)

I've been really lucky with hand me downs and gifts and used clothes so far, I wish I could build myself a wardrobe for what I've spent on his!

I hope everyone can find some heartburn solutions. Mine has been pretty constant from the start, but thankfully there have only been a couple times when regular antacids haven't helped. I made a big batch of pulled pork the other night, and had untouchable heartburn that night, so I'm kind of scared to eat the leftovers. It may go in the freezer for post-baby.

Wow, I'm really rambling now...


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: they were having a good sale on flannel over at Joanns. I bought 3 yards and cut 6 x 6 squares for wipes. I made sure to cut around 40 wipes and still have fabric left over in case I need to make more. I also picked up two small spray bottles to put warm diaper solution into for changing. I figure I can change the solution once every 3 days and be okay. 

I'm hoping I am motivated enough to start making cookie dough this evening for the lactation cookies. I read I can roll them and place them on cookie sheets in the freezer to make it easier to bake later when I need them instead of baking them all and dealing with freezer burned cookies. =(

I also drew up a meal plan today and found I have enough meals for roughly 19 days. I'm so happy and excited that I have that all done now. 

I'm really excited about seeing my OB tomorrow. Then it's a week more for the ultrasound. Eeeep. =)


----------



## frenchie35

I actually did have a fair amount of heartburn with DD, and so the fact that I'm having it again now makes me think LO will be hairy too. Both DH and I were born with a full head of hair, so I would really be surprised if he comes out with only peach fuzz. Maybe we'll see some hair on my scan next week!

On facebook missfrick pointed out that the Inexium that I've been talking about is Nexium for you yanks. In the drug info it says it's typically prescribed for treating acid reflux, so not necessarily for pregnancy heartburn. All I know is that it's working really well for me. It's day and night compared to last pregnancy when I just toughed it out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I thought about making wipes, but I just have too much on my plate already. I can get 24 baby washcloths on Amazon for under $10, and I know from changing my nephew that I like washcloths as wipes, so I'm just gonna spend the money. I do need to make a Joann run, though, I may just check out the flannel for kicks.

What recipe are you using for the cookies? I want to make some muffins, maybe I'll add to my baking list.


----------



## DrMum

What are these lactation cookies??? They sound like something I need to know about haha!!! ( anything "cookie" is something I need to know of these days)


----------



## Bookity

Frenchie, I had terrible heartburn with my second, worse than my first, and she was almost bald!! My first had a whole bunch of hair though. Total guessing game what this guy will look like. I'm imagining another balder though.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: I didn't even think about using washcloths.... sounds like a good idea.

I got the lactation cookie recipe from here: https://www.milkinmamas.com/lactation-cookie-recipe/

Lactation Cookies**
2 Tablespoons flax seed meal

4 Tablespoons water

1 cup butter, soften to room temperature

1 1/2 cups firmly packed brown sugar

2 eggs, room temperature

1 teaspoon vanilla

2 cups flour (all-purpose or white whole wheat)

3-4 Tablespoons brewers yeast

1 teaspoon baking soda

1 teaspoon salt

3 cups rolled oats

1 cup chocolate chips

Preheat oven to 350 degrees
In a small bowl, combine the flax seed meal and water. Let stand for 5 minutes.
In a large bowl or stand-up mixer, beat butter and brown sugar well.
Add eggs and beat well.
Add flax seed mixture and vanilla, beat well.
In a separate bowl, sift together flour, brewers yeast, baking soda & salt.
Add dry ingredients to butter mixture, mix well.
Stir in oats and chocolate chips.
Scoop by rounded tablespoons onto baking tray.
Bake 12 minutes.
Cool on baking tray for 5 minutes before transferring to a cooling rack.
Be creative and try these variations or additions:

1 teaspoon cinnamon
flaked or shredded coconut
dried cranberries, cherries, apricots or raisins
white chocolate chips


I ended up cooking them for 14 minutes, we like crisp cookies here. I quadrupled the batch..It's soo much!! In hindsight I'd only double it. Well I made four different kinds of cookies. One with shredded coconut and dark chocolate, one with raisins and cranberries, one with dark chocolate and milk chocolate, the last is with dark chocolate and peanut butter chips. I baked two of each to have a taste test with DH. I only used 4 cups of brown sugar for the 4 batches..I don't like things too sweet. It was perfect. =-)

Now I am at the point of trying the freeze them...wish me luck!!


----------



## Teilana

I'm thinking I need to make some of these cookies too :) they sound yummy! I'll likely leave the dried fruit out of them though for the variations... Chocolate chips however...


----------



## MrsKChicago

My brother and SIL use washcloths. I'll be honest, a lot of what I'm doing, I'm just taking their advice because it seems to work, and I don't have any better ideas :)

Those sound pretty good. Are they like oatmeal cookies? If they are, dried cranberry and white chocolate are a killer combination. I'll take those over chocolate chip cookies any day (yeah, I'm a weirdo). Thanks for sharing!

Ladies, I am so freaking tired. I've been getting bad sleep lately, I can't get comfortable. DH called from the grocery store to ask about dinner, and I was feeling nice and perky and offered to cook. By the time he was home for half an hour, I was suddenly so wiped out I couldn't keep my eyes open. I had to nap for a couple hours to work up the energy to order a pizza. I'm finally starting to wake up a bit, but I'm still glad I'm not cooking. I don't think I've had enough to eat or drink today, I'm sure that's not helping my energy level any. Seems like I can go out and do something every other day, and then the next day I'm useless.


----------



## bucherwurm

Got some things done the last couple of days. Finished washing all of the baby clothes yesterday and put them all away today. Finally got to buy the letters I wanted to hang up for the baby's room. I didn't end up with the whole name, but bought the first name and last name initial. I painted them white today, and should be putting them up tomorrow, along with the decals. 
Bought some breast pads yesterday, and ordered a few nursing bras. I got three for 2, and they were on sale. Good deal for the beginning I think. They are all stretchy, and I haven't grown at all through the whole pregnancy, so who knows what's going to happen once milk comes in. At least I will have something to wear. 
I have an appointment this Thursday with the MW. My mother is planning on coming and we're thinking of going to wal-mart after for her to buy me a thing or two for baby. :winkwink:
I also finally have my baby shower on Sunday. I'm looking forward to that, and am excited to see what kinds of things we get. Family day is the day after, which is a day off for most people, so it will be a good day to go through everything and see what odds and ends we need. 
Things seem to be going fast. Can't believe baby could be here in a few short weeks!


----------



## Loozle

I don't really believe that heartburn means baby has lots of hair because both of my boys were born with tons of hair and I never had heartburn once! :shrug: no heartburn again this time either, still being sick though which is annoying! 

In other news, I'm 37 weeks today! :happydance:
I'm back to the hospital today for another scan and monitoring, I was there yesterday for monitoring due to reduced movements from little miss for the 2nd time, the doctor is talking about possibly inducing me this week for this reason! So I'm desperately trying to get organised.. Eek!


----------



## frenchie35

I'm much more inclined to look at genetics for amount of hair at birth. I think it's simply comforting to consider heartburn as the price to pay for a babe with lots of locks.


----------



## mommasquirrel

The cookies were a success for me but I did alter mine a bit. I put in tons of cinnamon, ginger and some nutmeg. In the end mine ended up being a little cakey but I don't mind. I have about 3 dozen of each kind in the freezer and made a dozen of each that are just calling my name. DH is excited because he loves them. This is odd because he hates sweets. 

MrsK: I completely understand about the waves of exhaustion. My doctor told me it's growth spurts in the end. Since baby is putting on more and more weight I will find myself fighting to stay awake. I've had a few good days with bursts of energy to get stuff done but I know it's not going to last. Sleeping is a challenge so far. I wake up every few hours from baby kicking/jabbing me. Just remember, it gets better. Before long, our babes will be born and we'll be able to establish some schedules for eating/sleeping and hopefully find time to sneak in a nap or two. :hugs:

bucherworm: Isn't it refreshing to have that all done now? I keep thinking my to do list is almost done..If baby came today, I'd be okay. 

I agree that it's all genetics for the hair baby has. I was born with a mass of curls while DH was as bald as an eagle. I wonder if baby will take more after me or him. I was so cute and chunky with big dark eyes and a double chin, lol. DH was really ugly. He looked like an alien..massive head, tiny limbs and a beer gut. lol I guess 3 lbs can make a baby look more attractive. Although, he still looked ugly until he reached 3-4 years old. It was like his body never really caught up to his head. lol
Is it bad that I want baby to be cute? I mean what do you expect people to say if baby comes out and you yourself do a double take then say, please put it back...it's not done baking yet. hah!!


----------



## frenchie35

Lol, I totally get it, mommasquirrel. I know we'll love our babies no matter what, but there's nothing like that feeling of basking in the genuine coos of adorement from others or looking back at super cute pics of your little one from his early days. I can't resist sharing one of my favorite pics of DD from when she was only a couple weeks old. ME WANT 'NOTHER BABY NOW!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0159.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DrMum

Absolutely adorable Frenchie!! :D


----------



## mommasquirrel

She is so cute. I love it! I can't wait to see what your son will look like. I'm super excited and can't wait to meet my little person ugly or not, lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Supposedly some scientists set out to disprove the hair and heartburn thing, and discovered that there is a hormonal link. Obviously it's not a guarantee, though! I can't wait to see how hairy this guy is, I've had heartburn practically from day 1.

I think it's normal to want a cute baby. Obviously healthy comes first, but who wouldn't want their baby to be cute? I don't want my friends reenacting that Seinfeld episode with the ugly baby! I think Teddy's going to take after DH. It seems more common for babies to look like their dads, and in the last ultrasound, it looked like they have similar profiles. I haven't seen tiny newborn photos of DH, but from what I've seen, we were both cute but not notably so. I think my cutest baby phase was early toddler, about a year or so. I can't wait to see Teddy. I'm glad we decided not to do a 3D scan, I'm enjoying the suspense.

We have midwife and OB again today, I hope we get some news on this growth scan. Nobody called to update, so I assume there's no terrible emergency news. I have knit night tonight, too. Maybe I'll get home and find a painted nursery... If not, I swear I'm doing it myself, even if it kills my back.


----------



## bucherwurm

My mom said my brother, her first born, looked like an alien when he was born, lol. She said she told my dad and he thought the same thing, but he certainly wasn't going to say anything before she did. Apparently he looked normal quite quickly, but I looked perfect when I was born. 
I'm hoping for a cute one, too. I have done those baby things, where you put your picture in and someone elses picture in to see what comes out. It hasn't been good results, so hopefully the real thing is cuter!


----------



## NellyLou

Love the hair on your little on, Frenchy! Hubby (Greek) and I (mostly French Canadian) were both born with loads of hair, as was DD, so I will be really surprised if this guy comes out bald. I love babies with hair!!!!! That first view of your baby is just amazing. I can't wait to see what he looks like :)


----------



## frenchie35

When I first saw DD her hair really shocked me: it was very curly and matted down with lots of goo. It took a couple baths for it to straighten out, but I never knew what to do with it! I didn't use any barrettes for the first couple months because I was afraid that she would eat them. I kinda piled her hair on her head in a faux-hawk kind of style. I tried to Google baby haircuts, but all I got were like toddler beauty pagent sites... very creepy.


----------



## NellyLou

Have to share my DD's crazy baby hair. This is when she was about 3.5 months old. She has two swirls on the top of her head so her hair stood straight up like that until she was about 9 months old when it was finally heavy enough to stay down lol.
 



Attached Files:







Kal.PNG
File size: 183.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! That's so cute!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Just finished up with the midwives and OB. The growth scan measurements were all within a week or so of gestational age. We're still getting weekly NST tests just in case, but we are officially released from OB care! I told her I'm looking forward to never seeing her again ;)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Adorable piccies ladies! I couldn't help adding my little baldy!

I've had horrendous heartburn with all my pregnancies, but DS was bald and so was our little angel baby. I'm very interested in seeing what this baby looks like. I hope her hair doesn't grow in like DS's did because he had a serious faux hawk until he was almost 2, the only hair that grew was in a strip right on the top! Hi first haircut was just before his 2nd birthday and they didn't even bother charging us because there wasn't really anything to cut and he sat so still it was less than 5 minutes! DH and I both had a lot of straight dark almost black hair when we were born though.

That's great news MrsK!
 



Attached Files:







6_7 months..jpg
File size: 80.4 KB
Views: 3









1 year.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DrMum

Great news mrsk! I bet you are so relieved. Hope that nursery is painted when you get home!

Gosh I just love the baby pics! Both our son and daughter had loads of hair at birth so I'm sure this one will as well. DS had his first hair cut around 2 weeks old as people kept thinking he was a girl! 

I have OB and scan tomorrow and that should be my last trip to their office, as the week after all my care is on fetal assessment and then delivery the week after that. I swear my car will autopilot to the OBs car park forever now...! 

So we plan to move into the apartment in the city this weekend. Although I now am flapping about trying to pack up some essentials for self catering like tea, coffee, breakfast cereal etc. not quite so relaxing trying to plan a self catering vacay whilst heavily preggo.... At least only 2 more days at work to go :) 

Two weeks tomorrow! It feels like an eternity in one way but so near in another!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love that little mohawk! I wouldn't mind if Teddy decided to show up with one! My nephew was early, so he still had lots of fuzzy lanugo. He had muttonchops, looked just like my brother. It was hilarious.

I can't believe how close we're all getting! We had our birth plan meeting today. The midwives' policies and defaults match up very well with our preferences, so we won't have to do much actual birth plan writing. I just want something for DH and our doula to refer to. My GBS came back negative, which is a huge relief. No IV! It's been a good day, medically speaking.


----------



## bucherwurm

Good to hear the appointments went well.
We have two more babies on the way tonight according to FB, too!


----------



## MrsKChicago

bucherwurm said:


> Good to hear the appointments went well.
> We have two more babies on the way tonight according to FB, too!

NHKate is one of the laboring mamas tonight - the other hasn't answered the permissions poll for sharing on the forum, so I don't know how she'd feel about it. Hopefully she'll update!


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: glad to hear all went well with the appointment and that the ultrasound was good. 

I had my first non stress test today since little one wasn't moving much since last night. All came back good because as soon as I got hooked up baby kicked at the sensors. I swear this kid doesn't like to be restricted by anything, including clothes. :blush: They did my group B strep test, thankfully it wasn't painful and the cervical check went smoothly as well. No dilation on this end. We moved the ultrasound out two more weeks. Doctor wants to wait as long as possible so he can get a better estimate on weight. Other than that, I somehow gained 5 pounds magically. Fingers crossed it's just all the swelling from standing on my feet so long this past week because I seriously don't know how I could have gained that much. :wacko:

Other than all that, I am so exhausted. All I want to do is curl up in a ball and sleep. Can't wait to start my new heartburn medicine tomorrow morning. Hoping Nexium will cure this non stop feeling of lava. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful night. :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Those NSTs are fun. Mine kept running away from the sensor today. 

Hopefully the weight gain is just water weight or something. 

I'm still so tired. I did have a busy day, but I am totally wiped out. I'm babysitting my nephew for a couple hours tomorrow night - now that he's crawling, it may get interesting. I'd better make sure I rest up before sitting time.

I hope the Nexium helps. Pregnancy heartburn doesn't mess around!


----------



## missfrick

My heartburn totally hasn't subsided even with prescription. I guess the doctor gave me prescription Zantac (I forget what it's called it starts with an "r"), but it's not really touching my heartburn. Pharmacy said I can take Tums too, but I can only take 5 per day according to the package. Me and hubby (both Jewish) are both incredibly hairy, so this baby won't be bald, it's just not an option.


----------



## frenchie35

Mommasquirrel, I was instructed to take my Nexium at night, so if it's not cutting it after a while, you might consider changing the time of day. I really hope you get relief like I did. Also, 5 lbs doesn't sound bad considering our babes are gaining something like half a pound per week.

I don't think I answered the fb poll, but I'm all about sharing. Let me see if I can find it...


----------



## Jannah K

HI girls 
I am 33 weeks preggo with boy due March 30..since last 3 weeks I have severe itching and I m waiting for dx...it sounds like cholestasis of pregnancy. ..I m ready to have baby now as I m tired of scratching n having blisters all over..I m on urso for cholestasis. ..it worked great day 1..yday was day 2 and all of sudden it is not as effective..4am here I am all scratching and not knowing what to do...anyone else on same boat?


----------



## mommasquirrel

Jannah: Hope the itching stops soon for you. I haven't had any itching as of yet. Did they do any blood tests to rule out other potential problems? Also, have you added anything to your normal eating schedule that could have potentially caused an allergic reaction? I am severely allergic to kiwi and mangos. So much so that I get hives, blisters and my throat starts to swell. It's terrifying. When I first found out, I had no idea and I itched and itched for days. Then I found benedryl..it helped so much. I had to take baths with oatmeal for a week to help the open sores heal because I literally scratched them open. =( I now know the signs so hopefully that never happens to me again. 

I went ahead and read up on what you have =( Sending hugs your way. Hopefully the doctor can help and give you more answers. It looks like there is only one recommended treatment and you're already taking it. Hoping that the itching will subside but maybe in the meantime try taking warm baths. I like oatmeal baths personally since I get super dry skin but now, I hardly fit..I'm a whale and belly will not submerge like it did back in first trimester so I have a nice cup to help pour water on myself. =) Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm off to work soon. I hope everyone has a good day, and no more babies come while I'm gone. :haha:


----------



## Missbx

Just been to midwife and baby is 2/5 engaged and she can hardly feel baby's head :D and I'm measuring 38 weeks! And I'm only 36+5! Been feeling lots of pressure down there and in my bum. 

I've still been having some greenish discharge so they have sent a swab off to be tested could it be me losing a bit of my plug? x

Congrats to those that have had babies and good luck to those in labour! :) x


----------



## Bookity

My discharge has been greenish my whole pregnancy, and in my previous two, so I'm not concerned. A couple day ago I had some thicker stuff that was probably some plug, but only a tiny bit and I know it doesn't mean anything.

Husband is starting to feel the getting ready for baby crunch too! He bought a crib bedding set last night, so we might finally be able to get some things together!


----------



## DentDoc16

Can you invite me to the facebook group?


----------



## mommasquirrel

whats your email? I can send an invite your way.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We have two new Marchmallows! 

NHKate had a little boy, Fionn, at 3:57am. Sounds like she and Fionn are doing well :) Click for photo!

No word on posting permission from the other mama, I guess she's a little busy admiring her baby ;)

You have to be Facebook friends with someone DentDoc. If you PM me here, I can send you my real name and you can find me on facebook and I can get you in.

I had the wrong date for babysitting, so I woke up to a text from SIL telling me it's not tonight. I was just looking forward to a whole day at home after a long day of running around yesterday, when my mom texted to _insist_ I have lunch with her at my brother's shop and sign some paperwork. She of course hasn't bothered to explain the paperwork, but it's something to do with Fidelity, so probably something with her retirement accounts and making sure we have permission to access stuff if anything happens to her. I tried to tell her I was taking a rest day, but she won't take no for an answer, and it has to be today. She told me all I have to do is eat and write my name. She's conveniently overlooking what a hassle it is even to put on pants at 37 weeks. And I was looking forward to the lunch I have planned for at home. Very cranky at her now... If it was so important, why couldn't she text me a few days ago to see when I was free? What if I had plans??

I'm just going to focus on how cute Teddy's toes were on our ultrasound yesterday (wish I had a picture) and find my Zen place....


----------



## NellyLou

Baby toes are the cutest thing in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like tiny little salad shrimps :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

We have confirmation now that he has at least 4! I told DH we'll have to do a proper inventory later ;) I can't wait for little baby feet.


----------



## mommasquirrel

fingers and toes are soo cute. I remember at one of our ultrasounds they made sure to check and count them on each hand and foot to make sure if there were any genetic issues. I think I was 16 weeks or so, I can't remember right now. I am sure I have the CD with the US pic on it of baby's feet and hands. 

So I am totally thinking of bringing a small square foam board to the birth so they can put baby's feet on it when they ink them. I figure I can then make a shadow/memory box with it later on. I also need to buy a baby book but most of them are all pre-printed with stuff I don't want. I msay end up scrap-booking and making one myself. Although, I admit I am quite lazy right now and another project doesn't look appealing.


----------



## DentDoc16

I think my FB email is [email protected]


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

DentDoc16 said:


> I think my FB email is [email protected]

just tried to invite you but it says already invited lol 

does anyone else find they have pains right under their belly, like achy musles kinda pains?


----------



## Bookity

Had trouble sleeping last night. Every time I rolled over it felt like my groin was being pulled part! Like a sharp burning/cutting pain. Stupid relaxin!!


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, I feel achy and in pain too, especially under my belly, in my hips and lower back. I do find it much more painful to roll over in the night as well!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

nothing to help then? i tried radox muscle bubble bath with no luck :(


----------



## frenchie35

I've been feeling achy in that area too, and some period-type cramps. It makes it rather difficult to wear pants, even the maternity sort. Also, more and more bladder pressure! Huzzah!


----------



## missfrick

Yup rolling over in bed kills my belly. Putting pressure on my feet while sitting hurts my vagina... no longer comfortable wearing the maternity pants with the panels, I've been rolling them down now - couldn't even wear my maternity jeans last night, it was so uncomfortable!


----------



## bumpwishes

mommasquirrel said:


> I also need to buy a baby book but most of them are all pre-printed with stuff I don't want. I msay end up scrap-booking and making one myself. Although, I admit I am quite lazy right now and another project doesn't look appealing.

I bought a plain a5 landscape spiral bound book so that I can make a scrap book. I thought I'd start by putting stuff from my baby shower in it. Baby books seem expensive to me for what they are! I was also thinking about getting images printed on pages via those photo websites, if you know what I mean?

I'm getting so excited for those of you who are extremely close now!! Ahhh so many babies coming I cannot wait.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just finally got home from mom's stupid jerk paper signing crap. I'm really not thrilled, I should have stuck to my guns and refused. My hips hurt so much, I don't want to leave the couch for the rest of the year. I've had a few miserable days here and there, but I think this is the first day that I've really and truly wanted this to be over. I hope I'm back to normal tomorrow, because this kid still isn't allowed out til the nursery is ready. Once I'm past the last couple of things I have scheduled that I really want to do, maybe the misery will come back and I'll welcome labor instead of being scared of it ;)


----------



## mommasquirrel

bookity: That's the exact issue I'm having. I can't roll over at night because it's so painful yet I can't stay on one side for more than an hour or so bc baby starts throwing a fit. Last night was the worst. I am hoping today will be better. I'm so exhausted and I plan on taking a nice long hot shower to help relax me a bit. If I can't sleep again DH will have to sleep in the guest room for now on so he can at least get some sleep so he can drive to work. =( Also, I look like I have marshmallow feet and cankles. No matter how long I stay off of them or soak them in salt water the swelling won't go away. The dr said it's normal but Dear lord...I feel like an alien with my feet so gross looking..I wanted to go get a pedicure but I don't want to scare the girls at the nail salon...what should I do?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have an easier time rolling over if I kind of sit up first. It's a big stupid hassle, but it hurts less. DH has been sleeping on the couch since November, he can't take the snoring ;) It's gonna be weird having to share again after the baby comes!

Wish I had some advice on the pedicure. I bet the ladies at the salon have seen worse, but I'd feel self conscious too.


----------



## ladybrown33

Rolling over at night has been torture coupled with all the bathroom trips sleep is a memory

Thank goodness only two weeks or less left for me I don't know how much more I could take.

Baby is 6lbs 4oz and I am ready for him to come out of there!!!

Can someone add me to the fb group [email protected]


----------



## MrsKChicago

I tried to add you, but it said someone beat me to it. Let me know if you aren't actually in :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

It does look like it's possible to add with an email address even without being friends, though, so if anyone wants to just post or send me their email, it should be easy to get you in!


----------



## bucherwurm

My back hurts a bit after work today.
It also hurts to roll over in bed. I usually wake up every 2-3 hours, go to the bathroom and lay on my other side. Might as well go to the bathroom while I'm awake, plus it's super uncomfortable if I wait too long. My shoulder ends up hurting if I lay on one side too long, so might as well flip over. Lots of weird aches and pains these days.


----------



## chimama

When I need to roll over in bed, I push my bump with one hand towards the side I'm rolling to at the same time that I move my bent knees to the same side. I've found that prevents the sharp pain from trying to turn. I also do the same when I'm trying to sit up to get out of bed.


----------



## Bookity

I've sent the invite to ladybrown days ago!


----------



## ladybrown33

Bookity said:


> I've sent the invite to ladybrown days ago!

I don't see the invite I don't know what I''m doing wrong...


----------



## Bookity

:( I really don't know!

Anyone know where group invites go on facebook?


----------



## mommasquirrel

the invites actually go to your regular email acct. If you are signed up on FB make sure your privacy settings allow us to look you up by your email--the one you are signed up with at FB. It makes it easier to find you and add you to the group that way. When I got my invite it was in my junk folder.


----------



## lamago

I'd like to get added to the Facebook group as well my email is [email protected]. Kinda makes me feel better I'm not the only one for who it hurts to roll over. I was starting to worry about it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I sent you an invitation, lamago. 

It's after midnight, so I'm officially 37 weeks and term! If I go into labor right now I'm eligible for the fancy homey water birth rooms at the hospital. Still hoping to keep him in a little longer, though. 

I've barely left the couch since getting home, and I'm still sore but improving. Hopefully a good (ok, mediocre) night's sleep and a relaxing morning will get me back where I need to be.


----------



## lamago

Yay for 37 weeks! So close! Hopefully you will rest. Are ppl still working? When are u going on leave?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I work from home and make my own hours, but I've been slacking at that, too. I volunteer tutoring a couple hours Thursday nights, which I can stop doing whenever I want, but I'm hoping I can stick it out. I'm probably going to keep my girls downstairs in the younger kids room instead of hauling myself up to the third floor if I'm still sore tomorrow. I don't like admitting defeat, but I can't be too stubborn...


----------



## molly86

I'm also 37 weeks today. This pregnancy has gone so fast! I don't feel in much pain but just really tired. its my last day at work tomorrow so hopefully I'll feel better after that. Think I'll spend most of the weekend in bed. Get some rest while I can.


----------



## frenchie35

Today is my 30th birthday, but I haven't been feeling very festive. DD was whining and crying for hours this morning. Now I'm exhausted and weepy. That's so unlike me - I don't like what these pregnancy hormones are doing to me!


----------



## molly86

frenchie35 said:


> Today is my 30th birthday, but I haven't been feeling very festive. DD was whining and crying for hours this morning. Now I'm exhausted and weepy. That's so unlike me - I don't like what these pregnancy hormones are doing to me!

Happy birthday! Sorry to here you're not feeling great. Have you got anything exciting planned?


----------



## frenchie35

Not especially. I'm going over to my neighbor's later for some cake. I think my mom sent me something special from the US, but it won't be here until next week. I've always had pretty chill birthdays. We don't really know enough people to have a party.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy birthday Frenchie!!

I have trouble rolling over and last night I woke up every hour from midnight to 6! Not a good start to the day :( 

This week is my last full week of work, starting next week I work every other day. Monday is a holiday here. I have also been working from home at least every other day, so that is helping me feel not so exhausted when the day is done.

DrMum, are you finding this pregnancy physically harder than the others? I'm wondering if the extra trouble I'm having with my hips is because I have been pregnant for the last 14 out of 16 months... I know a few other ladies are on 3rd pregnancies as well, how are you faring this time around compared to the others?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats to the term ladies! I was thinking about this the other day, I actually had made a comment about it in the long post I lost! ahhaha


----------



## NellyLou

Happy Birthday Frenchie!!!! And I hope you feel better!

I am 37 weeks tomorrow and have one more week of work. It's hard though! I am so sore everywhere and am constantly having period type cramps :S Can not wait to be done!!!!


----------



## twinkie2

Alright, so there's lot of talk of when ladies are done working. I'm having a lot of stress and anxiety over my end work date. DH and I own our own company so, no work is no income for me. DH has a part-time job so he can only cover the business to a small extent. I'm usually 1-2 weeks out for work so I need to decide when I'll quit taking new orders and just finish what I've got. Problem is, I'm afraid to stop to soon and lose out on the income for potentially several additional weeks, but I'm also scared of going into labor with a week or more worth of work that I won't be able to finish (don't want to upset clients). Seriously stressed way to much about this. DH keeps saying we'll handle whatever happens, but honestly, I don't want him scrambling to finish my work while we are in early labor and the second we come home with baby. Right now I've got enough work to finish through at least the end of next week, more likely the following Tuesday or Wednesday though. I've been having severe back pain which is making work that much harder, so I am toying with the idea of starting to turn orders down maybe next week already. I can't sit for more than an hour or so without having to go walk around and stretch for 10-15 mins, which really adds up over the course of the day and takes away a lot of productivity. Then I'm so sore at the end of the day, I spend most of my evening lying on the floor in my pillow "nest" I've created to get the pressure off my back. What would you do?

Happy term to those that have reached it! I can't wait for that day!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Twinkie that is hard! I think it depends on the type of orders/business you get. Could you continue taking orders but be upfront with the clients and tell them that if you have the baby their order could be delayed a week or two? Then if they can wait for the order you still get the business but if you have the baby you don't have to scramble to get them finished. Or maybe extend your turn around time on new orders? So if you currently say your orders will be filled within 10 business days, put an attention item/note saying orders submitted will take 15 business days or whatever you are comfortable with, then you don't have to say why you just extend the timeline. Anyone who puts in orders can't complain as you have told them it will take longer. I'll see if I can come up with any other workarounds!


----------



## DrMum

LilFooshFoosh said:


> DrMum, are you finding this pregnancy physically harder than the others? I'm wondering if the extra trouble I'm having with my hips is because I have been pregnant for the last 14 out of 16 months... I know a few other ladies are on 3rd pregnancies as well, how are you faring this time around compared to the others?

Good morning! Sorry to hear you are enjoying the aches and pains! Me too, absolutely! I definitely think there is something about being pregnant for much longer than everyone else which makes all the ligaments looser and everything feel more out of place.

I was pregnant with DD in July 2013, delivered her in March 14, was pregnant a rather astounding 6 weeks later with this one and will deliver in 12 days. So 6 weeks off being pregnant from July 2013 - feb 2015.... Sounds kind of trashy unless you know my history so please no one offer any judgements if you don't...!

I read somewhere that for people like us who have been pregnant for extended periods, those hip stabilizer and post partum corset things are supposed to help a lot after delivery. I have the Bellefit corset but I might look into the hip thing -well.ca had them on a special deal.

I saw my OB yesterday and she took one look at my BP and my ankle swelling and said "and so you're done with work RIGHT now"!! So today I am officially full term and on mat leave. Now just need to NOT go into labour before next Wednesday for c section!!


----------



## NellyLou

I feel for you DrMum! That would definitely feel like one super long pregnancy!!!! And your body really wouldn't have recovered from the first one. You're almost done, and will have your little one in your arms soon though :)


----------



## Bookity

This is my third and even with a nearly two year break between pregnancies, I'm definitely most uncomfortable with this one. However, I'm quite aware that it could be worse, so I'll keep my mouth shut!!

Feeling so tired and don't know how I'm going to get everything done that I need to. I never end up doing as much as I intended to by the end of the day. :( I know the really important necessities are pretty much worked out so that should be a relief!


----------



## Bookity

Oh, and with belated permissions, I can say that Loozle had a baby girl the same day as NHKate had her little boy (February 11th). Little miss doesn't have a name just yet, but the new addition is home with her family and looking great!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Drmum: is your BP getting higher than usual readings? My feet feel like giant puffy clouds but aches so much. I didn't realize they would literally hurt from being swollen. So far my OB is not too concerned with swelling since my BP is always so low. I had higher BP readings before getting pregnant. 

Today, is going to be ultimate lazy day. I will lay around doing nothing..eating snacks and watching movies. I have no clue what to do for dinner. But DH will have to figure it out when he gets home. 

Also, going to say a prayer for the mommas scheduled for C-sections that baby won't go into spontaneous labor. Can't wait to see more babies arrive but want these little ones to bake a little more for their momma's sake. =):hugs:

Also, HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRENCHIE!!! Hope the day turns out better and your daughter calms down. Maybe cake will put her in a better mood. And I'm weepy at the flip of a coin. Hormones are not so friendly with me but I know it's all worth it. Just a few more weeks...can you believe it? Our due dates are in a month or so.. eeeepp!!


----------



## twinkie2

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Twinkie that is hard! I think it depends on the type of orders/business you get. Could you continue taking orders but be upfront with the clients and tell them that if you have the baby their order could be delayed a week or two? Then if they can wait for the order you still get the business but if you have the baby you don't have to scramble to get them finished. Or maybe extend your turn around time on new orders? So if you currently say your orders will be filled within 10 business days, put an attention item/note saying orders submitted will take 15 business days or whatever you are comfortable with, then you don't have to say why you just extend the timeline. Anyone who puts in orders can't complain as you have told them it will take longer. I'll see if I can come up with any other workarounds!

Foosh-thank you for the suggestion! And I really like the extended turn times to offer, the biggest problem I still encounter is that I do have out of office appts (I'm a home appraiser) which requires me to schedule a home visit in order to complete the file, and I am still concerned with scheduling those and then going into labor and having to reschedule..I'll have to think if there is any way to work that out with the extended TAT. As I sit here trying to work and getting more and more uncomfortable already today, I'm really feeling like I'm going to see how my next appt goes (on the 18th) and if I'm starting to dilate/thin then I just may go ahead and stop taking new orders. I know I won't be working for a stretch with a new born anyways so maybe I should just quit stressing myself out and get an end date (for orders at least) set, then I can finish what I've got and just be done. That will likely put me working til the end of the month and then just be done. Maybe that is what is best, the stress is giving me such anxiety :( I feel like I should be thinking about labor and delivery and all I think about is how to handle work.

DrMum-absolutely no judgement!! I know your history and I think you are so strong to go through everything. Just wanted to send you some :hugs: as you get so close to the end now!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks DrMum & Bookity! I had 2 theories: extended pregnancy and compounded hip shifting from the multiple pregnancies, both seem likely. I'm sorry you are in pain too, but sorta glad it isn't just that my body is decrepit, iykwim! :hugs:

Congrats Loozle! 

Glad I was able to help a little Twinkie.


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations to the new mummy's :)


----------



## DrMum

Thanks girls for all the support. Honestly, joining a nice "normal pregnancy" group was one of the best choices I could have made to stay sane through this pregnancy. I did consider a pregnancy after a loss group, but I'm glad I didn't as I have been able to just discuss normal healthy pregnancy stuff with you guys and not ramp up my own anxiety even more! To each their own but this group has been much healthier for me. Thanks guys!

Momma my BP was up yesterday but usually it's normal and I just have cankles in pregnancy. I think it was all the struggling to park, running late etc and my doc wasn't worried, she just felt we would keep an eye on it and stop work for now.

And happy birthday frenchie! Sorry I missed that somehow!! I remember crying on my 30th and I wasn't even preggo. I had some kind of bizarre coming of age moment!!! At least you've got the hormones as an excuse !! :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Frenchie, I hope your day improves and you get a happy birthday after all. If not, demand a do-over tomorrow! ;)

Twinkie, I think it's a good idea to start pulling back. You're creeping up on term, and you don't want to be exhausted before the baby arrives. If you can make it work financially, give yourself a break.

I hope everyone is feeling better soon. The extended double pregnancy really does not sound fun! 

I'm definitely feeling better today. I'm taking it easy til it's time to leave for tutoring, and by then I might even be up for taking the stairs after all. I'll see how it goes. DH is going to pick me up after, rather than meeting halfway (it's a short bus ride to a Starbucks that's convenient to his job, and we end at the same time, so usually I do that and don't have to sit around waiting for 20 minutes), since it's really cold. 

My good local friend keeps saying we need to get together before the baby comes. We usually see each other a couple times a week, but she was sick, and then our schedules haven't met up right lately - her husband works weird hours, and she ends up getting onto weird hours with him because she doesn't work, so she sleeps through all our tentative plans. I do want to get some social time in before Teddy shows, but she's acting like he's due tomorrow. He's gotta give me at least til next Sunday! And since he's my first, he's more likely to be late than early - I don't want to spend 5 weeks hearing about how he's going to show up any minute now. I don't know, it's really bugging me for some reason. I'm looking forward to the baby being here, but I still don't want him to arrive too early.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, I didn't catch that it was your 30th, Frenchie. 30 is great! Way better than the 20s. But I've noticed that the 20s really like to give people one last kick on their way out - I was sick as a dog on my 30th, and there was a death in the family the day before, and I'm not the only one of my friends with similar stories.


----------



## NellyLou

Oh MrsK, I'm not looking forward to people asking constantly if I feel like anything is happening, did I have the baby yet etc.


----------



## MrsKChicago

NellyLou said:


> Oh MrsK, I'm not looking forward to people asking constantly if I feel like anything is happening, did I have the baby yet etc.

Haha, seriously. So far they're just acting like he's gonna show up tomorrow. I know 37 weeks is term, but it's still really early for a low risk first timer. Nobody is allowed to imply he's showing up tomorrow until the nursery is ready! I better not get a bunch of "Is he here yet??" I live on Facebook. If it's not on Facebook, it hasn't happened!


----------



## NellyLou

Lol, I saw an awesome flow chart someone posted somewhere about this... Can't remember if it was in one of our threads or on FB, or pinterest or what. I will try to find it because it was perfect!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It was in the Facebook group, it was pretty awesome. :)


----------



## NellyLou

Good, I am going to look for it and post it on my FB page :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Post it here too, for the non facebook moms!


----------



## NellyLou

I can't find it :(


----------



## NellyLou

They helped me out :)
 



Attached Files:







10986928_10204751478281591_2970685012788135573_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## twinkie2

DH's cousin is 5 days past her due date and everyone has been driving her nuts so I sent her that as soon as I saw it! She loved it and immediately posted it to FB :haha:!


----------



## DrMum

I love it!! Thanks for posting here guys! I really might circulate that... Today has been non stop "have you had it, are you in labor" since I finished up work yesterday. Good grief it's going to be a long 13 sleeps at this rate...


----------



## bucherwurm

Had my 36 week appointment today. Did the GBS swab, so should get those results next week. I'm hoping for negative, obviously, but I'm not too worried if it's positive. I just want to avoid an IV if possible.
Everything seemed fine. My bp was good still and what little of the heartbeat she could find was fine. Baby was moving around a lot. She thinks baby is head down. I was told in just a few days baby can be born whenever she wants (because of term), so that's exciting and terrifying all at the same time.
Counting down until my shower this Sunday. I don't know how many people are coming, but hopefully it's fun. I'm excited to see what we are going to get, and excited to make list afterward of things we still need and go shopping. 
Have to call the hospital soon to make a booking in appointment. It sounds like a nice place. I've never been to this hospital before, so I guess we'll see when we get there.


----------



## lamago

Twinkie I feel just like you do with work being so overwhelming you can think about delivery.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you have a great shower, bucherwurm :)

I had a major hilarious face palm moment with DH tonight. He's not one to get caught up in anticipation. Whenever something awesome is coming up, I'm usually counting down and super excited, and he just waits calmly. He's very in the moment, and says he'll just enjoy it when it's actually happening. Holidays, vacations, buying a house, getting married, it's all the same. He's happy, but not an anticipator. He's also very literal. To him, the word excited has one very literal meaning, and that's just what it means. No nuances.

So, all his coworkers and a lot of their clients know about the baby, and he gets a lot of questions. We were talking tonight, and he mentioned that a lot of people have been asking if he's excited about the baby. And he's been falling back on his very literal definition of excited as being an active, heart racing, can't stop thinking about it thing, and his general habit of not looking forward to things, and _telling people no_. OMG. I can only imagine what they think! I told him he needs to adjust his definition of "excited" or just lie, or meet them in the middle with something like "I'm looking forward to it" or "I'm very happy" or something, but he's convinced they'll sense his lies. His coworkers already jokingly call him a robot, this is not gonna help! I don't even know what I'd say if I asked a friend if he was looking forward to his baby and he said no :dohh:

I think I'll be the one teaching the baby about small talk... :haha:


----------



## twinkie2

lamago-I'm so glad I'm not the only one! Feels so backwards! So much time thinking about this yesterday and the decision right now is to start laying off on orders for random clients and take mostly work from my good/local clients. Afterall, they are the ones I don't want to upset or inconvenience, the ones that contact me 2x a year aren't really all that important. Then I will see where I'm at for the next dr's appointment and make my decision from there. If I'm starting to efface and 1+ dilated, then no new orders and that is that, if not, I'm going to base it on how I am feeling physically day by day (again, the damn back pain). If I don't stop taking orders then, I definitely will by the end of the month, which is only 1 extra week really from the appt. I feel a little more in control with that decision being made and I need to just get over the lack of income potentially for a few extra weeks.

MrsK-my husband is so the same, doesn't really get excited about something til it happens. He has learned that when people asks if he's excited the No answer is not really acceptable so now he tells them he'll be excited when the baby is finally here...at least it's a step in the right direction. I can tell he is started to get a bit more into the idea though as the last week or so has a lot more comments of when baby is here, which gets me more excited :happydance: It sucks when they are like that though cause it almost seems like they don't care, but I know my hubby and I know that it's not a lack of caring, it's just that it's hard for him to react to something that isn't present. At least I know this and both our families, everyone else can just think what they want I guess! Our kiddos won't be loved any less because of it!


----------



## bucherwurm

MrsK, I can just imagine what those people are thinking to themselves after he says no :haha:


----------



## mommasquirrel

These men... It's hilarious how one can be at one extreme or the other. My husband is usually the type of guy that goes to work with his work attitude and he tries his best to leave it as that but then a co-worker asks about the baby and he just gets this grin. It's weirding people out. lol
His supervisor laughed so hard when I described how he reacted when we found out. I took a HPT and got a positive. I asked DH to check he said to do another. It's one of those cheap ones you pick up from dollar tree. There was defin two lines but he said he'd be right back and left the house casually. At first I thought he was upset. He came back with 60 dollars worth of digital pregnancy tests and wanted me to test them all. I said no but I would use one. We got a happy face that said, You're Pregnant! 
He then hooped and hollered and started jumping up and down like he was on a pogo stick. He kept saying the same phrase over and over, "I'm going to be a dad..I'm going to be a dad!!" It was freaking me out. 
There I was sobbing thinking I'm in the twilight zone for a few minutes til he grabs me kisses me and says he is super excited. 
Now, If you know my husband he doesn't ever show much emotion especially at this extent. It took almost a full week for him to get back to "normal" I had several calls from his co-workers asking me if he was okay because he was acting "weird" at work..ie..smiling so much. They wanted to know if they should prepare for him going postal or something, lol.
I told them not to worry and after awhile they all figured it out. I guess It didn't help that he would wear my halloween shirt whenever they played basketball. It's the skeleton with baby under the ribcage. They thought it was a joke because he has a very pronounced beer gut. 

men....


----------



## frenchie35

Mommasquirrel: that is such a sweet story! I'm so happy that you found someone like that.

DH is very sensitive and understanding. He was so supportive during the TTC journey and is very involved in feeling baby kicking through my belly and wanting to know how I feel. He's super excited for the baby to be here, but I know he worries a lot about what we're going to with DD during the delivery and being able to support me in the early days of breastfeeding so that it goes more smoothly than last time. We compliment each other very well because I'm the one that's very logical and matter-of-fact. Sounds like a lot of you have found yourselves some real man's men!


----------



## NellyLou

THat is really cute, Mammasquirrel! My DH is excited but anxious as well. His family has a lot of health issues and he's become very worried that something will be wrong with the little guy. He's also concerned about how DD will be because she is very attached to me and he doesn't know how she'll do when I'm feeding the baby etc.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, that's so cute, Momma. DH got a big grin when I told him, but no jumping around - he already suspected because I kept asking him if he thought my boobs looked veiny and other random symptom questions.

I think his coworkers know him well enough by now to know that he's just a weirdo about how he expresses things! I do think he's still more concerned about me than the baby. He worries about the baby, but we've talked about things like if I have to have a c section and we have to be separated, I want him to go with the baby, and he really didn't like that idea because the baby will be fine but I'd be having surgery so he needs to be sure I'm ok. And I'm like, NO! THE BABY! BABY IS TOP PRIORITY EVEN IF I BLEED TO DEATH! He's just not in that zone yet because he doesn't have that physical bond, but once Teddy's here, he will be. And it's kind of nice to have him so worried about me ;)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsKChicago said:


> He worries about the baby, but we've talked about things like if I have to have a c section and we have to be separated, I want him to go with the baby, and he really didn't like that idea because the baby will be fine but I'd be having surgery so he needs to be sure I'm ok. And I'm like, NO! THE BABY! BABY IS TOP PRIORITY EVEN IF I BLEED TO DEATH! He's just not in that zone yet because he doesn't have that physical bond, but once Teddy's here, he will be. And it's kind of nice to have him so worried about me ;)

We had not talked about this in advance specifically but we had said that if the baby needed to be taken somewhere he would go with because we couldn't guarantee what kind of shape I would be in (it turned out it was hospital policy that 1 parent always had to be with baby anyway). I did end up having a section and DH wasn't even allowed in the room because I was gassed so when the nurse came out with the baby DH took him and wouldn't give him back. The only time he gave up the baby to anyone was when I was awake and he handed him straight to me. He was very concerned with my health but there wasn't anything he could do for me but he knew I wanted him to be with the baby. Definite papa bear attitude.

My parents shocked me when they came to the hospital, though. Both walked right past the baby (they visited separately) and to my bed to see how I was doing. They were both immensely worried about me. In fact my mum couldn't even decide if she liked DS or not until after he was born and no longer "hurting" her baby. :haha: She is completely devoted to him now though.


----------



## NellyLou

Different experience than I had with my parents! My mom barely acknowledged us and went straight for the baby! Although I didn't have a risky delivery as it sounds like you had.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sure the risky delivery makes a big difference. I have no idea what my mom will do. My nephew's birth just wasn't typical in any way, and it wasn't her kid who gave birth, so I can't guess based on her behavior. I expect her to focus on the baby, but she'd better at least check on me briefly first...

I forgot to post, I almost had a heart attack today. We have two dogs, and my friend is going to take care of them when we're in the hospital. She's also on call to take them to her house during early labor if we need her to - the little dog probably won't do well seeing me in pain, and if we have the doula come to the house, it's best to just have the dogs out of the way. She's also my labor support backup, so if DH can't get home from work right away, or I want extra support or anything, she's it. I don't really have anyone else local who I can (or want to) ask for either of those things. I'm due March 5, and I woke up to a message from her saying that she had to make a trip back to Georgia to take care of something to do with her car, so she booked a flight out on the 24th and her DH would meet her with the truck and they'd drive back and be home on the 3rd. OMG. I almost died. I feel like pet care is the only thing that _is_ under control right now! She messaged a minute later to say she cancelled the flight because she doesn't want to risk missing the birth, and they're just going to drive there and back really fast sometime next week. I'm glad she's excited to meet this baby and changed her plans, because if she left us in the lurch like that after promising to take the dogs, knowing that the little dog doesn't do well with strangers so we couldn't just hire someone, with so little warning to arrange something else, I'd be absolutely furious. She was just thinking about new baby times, but the dog care would have been a serious problem. I can handle the short trip next week, since I'm unlikely to go into labor that soon anyway, and we do have a backup who can come here and let them out and feed them. It's not ideal, because we couldn't have the doula come to the house, but it's way better than her vanishing for a week right when I'm due.


----------



## bucherwurm

Glad you got that figured out, MrsK. And it worked out in your favour!

So the hospital called me today with a day and time for pre-admit. I have to work afterwards (it's at 8am), so I'm wondering if you guys have any idea of how long it usually takes. I saw usually 30-45 minutes. Any idea?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Are you doing a tour too? My preadmission paperwork took about five minutes, but the tour was probably more like half an hour. We had about a half hour orientation talking about the fancy midwife rooms, too, but that's specific to my hospital, and only a few minutes of it (the when to come in, what to pack stuff) would be necessary for most tours. 30-45 minutes seems good to me.


----------



## lamago

Bucherworm are you getting a c-section.


----------



## molly86

Well girls yesterday was my last day at work. I'm currently still in bed as I write this which is great. Especially as Saturday is normally a 6 am start. Anyone else still waiting for the nesting instinct to kick in? My house is a mess! Hoping after a couple of days rest I'll find the energy to clean.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I got the nesting instinct start about 2week ago which has been annoying knowing I couldn't do anything :p


----------



## molly86

Why couldn't you do anything?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv had to wait for carpets put down in my house before I could even move furniture in and then of course il have the fun of finding places for everything and buildin baby crib etc


----------



## Loozle

Hi everyone! Just checking in for those not on Facebook to introduce my beautiful Rebecca Lily born on Wednesday 11th February weighing 6lb 3oz. 
I was induced early due to reduced movements. They put a 24 hour pessary in and then had to remove it 30 minutes later as I was overstimulated and having 7 contractions in every 10 minutes. When they removed the pessary I was still only a fingertip dilated but soft. I continued contracting but they went down to 4 per 10 minutes. Less than 4 hours later she was here, on my notes it says established labour length was 36 minutes as I wasn't checked again until I called them and told them that I was feeling a lot of pressure and at that point I was 8cm and they had to run me to delivery suite in a wheelchair. 
Sadly my oh missed her being born as I'd sent him home after they put the pessary in as they had said it would take 24 hours before anything was likely to happen and it was past 11pm already. The plan was for him to come back in the morning after we'd both got some sleep! I called him just before they rushed me to delivery suite - I hadn't realised that I was progressing so quickly as I hadn't been checked. He got there half an hour after she was born. We're both gutted that he missed her being born but I'm trying not to dwell on it too much as I get tearful when I talk about it. 

Anyway, this post ended up being longer than I expected lol, now time to try and catch up with the thread to see what I've missed!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

She's gorgeous congrats :D


----------



## molly86

Congrats loozle! Such a shame your husband missed it. But atleast he was there very soon afterwards.


----------



## molly86

Sounds like you're going to be busy right up to the birth mummy smurf!


----------



## DrMum

Ah congrats loozle and thanks for updating for us non-FB ers! I'm sorry you DH wasn't there but you guys have quite the story to tell- and as you say all that matters is she is here safe and sound. 

I went in for what *should* be my second last scan yesterday. Baby looks fit and well "sizeable" is what she said :haha: one more scan on Wednesday this week and delivery the Wednesday after by c section.

We are however right in the middle of a huuuuge canadian winter storm with snow blowing around crazily and windchill in the minus 30s. And so of course now that the highways are closed I'm convinced I'm going to go into spontaneous labor today! Trying to think very "closed" thoughts haha!

Happy valentines everyone but especially to our newest moms/mums! Great job loozle- enjoy all those lovely newborn snuggles!


----------



## MrsKChicago

She really is such a cutie, Loozle. I'm sorry your DH missed the birth :(

DrMum, knees together! Keep that baby in!

I'm definitely nesting, but it's not manifesting in useful ways. I hate cleaning, I have very little urge to clean. I'm very focused on readying the baby things, though. Nursery is getting painted tomorrow, even if I have to lock DH in the room ;) On Monday I'm going shopping for the detergent I need for diapers and baby stuff, so I can get all his diapers prepped and laundry done. And hopefully Tuesday DH and I can assemble the crib.


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations Loozle!!! She is beautiful

I'm counting down the days to induction baby boy will be here in 11 days or less.


----------



## bucherwurm

Congrats loozle. Such a cutie. 
Can't wait to see more of these babies. Half way through February, more will be coming soon.
As for nesting, I've been busy with babies room, and have it all finished (still need to take pictures), and have clothes and things washed. Now I don't have much to do. I'm hoping I get to sort through shower things on Monday, and then I'm hoping to get some sort of packing list at my pre-admit on Wednesday to get bags ready. I don't really feel like doing other cleaning besides normal stuff.
Baby is feeling heavy today. My belly feels heavy near the bottom and I've had the crotch pain all day which makes walking uncomfortable. I don't know if it means anything.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I'm so excited for the new mom's and the rest of us who are patiently waiting for babies to arrive. It's insane that we are so close to our delivery dates. I figure a majority of us will deliver well before St. Patty's Day. I too feel quite heavy. I have been having a lot of pressure down there and along my tail bone. DH want's baby to wait until next weekend but I am ready whenever baby decides to come. 
We had such a relaxing day of sitting around and playing with our video consoles. DH had us playing a game together and it was fun. It's one of the best Valentine's day's I've had in a really long time. 
There is only one thing that would make it better..If I wasn't so backed up. =( DH went out and bought some miralax and I figure I will try it since the suppositories and stool softeners haven't helped. I even tried probiotics but nope...I swear my intestines are on strike and all the while little one is moving like a champ. Oh yea, super embarrassed about this but everyone here will probably understand. I was just laying in bed hanging out with DH watching little one move around like a ninja and then he kicked me so hard I passed gas. DH laughed so hard, I did too but I was super embarrassed. Hoping I don't have it happen out in public. I already warned DH if it did, I'd blame him.:blush:

Anyhow, I hope everyone is having an amazing weekend and can enjoy some sweets for valentines day.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hahaha! Teddy hasn't kicked any gas out of me yet, but it does like to sneak up. I used to get some warning so I could decide whether to hold it in or let it rip, now it's just like "Oh, gotta fart! Wait, already farted!" Poor DH.

I have really heavy days when it's uncomfortable to walk. Lots of pressure on the cervix, lots of ligament pain. Usually it's just a day or two when he's riding low, but I'd guess that it could be a sign of engagement if it stays that way.

I woke up with a tiny headache, and stupidly assumed it wouldn't be a problem. I don't know what gave me that idea, because every single headache I've had this pregnancy has ended with me on the couch with a bad headache not wanting to do anything. Our dinner reservations aren't until tomorrow, but DH was really tired when we talked earlier, and he had a craving for Swedish meatballs but wasn't up for cooking, and I told him if he managed to get the groceries I would cook. So the poor thing is probably at the grocery store right now, and I'm just hoping I can get through making meatballs. I took a little nap and ate something sweet and took some Tylenol, and I'll try a little caffeine when he gets home, and hopefully something will take care of it.


----------



## Teilana

Today I went to yoga this morning and then about an hour after I got home we went out to ikea and a couple other stores to get the last of the furniture for baby's room! We now have a rocking chair, curtains and cube storage shelf for toys and such. His room is looking so much more put together! Now to get DH to get his tools out of there I can take pictures!

Shower is next weekend and I'm looking forward to it. I can't wait to see what we get so I can sort it and see what we still need. 

We should probably install the car seat soon too...


----------



## bucherwurm

My shower is tomorrow afternoon, and as of now, we're in a bad storm and all of the area roads are closed. I really hope things clear up tomorrow because it feels like I've been waiting for this for months!


----------



## Teilana

Well, I am an auntie again!!! My SIL just had her little guy today, 3ish weeks early :)

I don't know any details other than that yet.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, Auntie Teilana :)

Bucherwurm, I hope the shower goes on ok. The weather has been a nightmare in lots of places this winter.


----------



## Teilana

So found out more info. 

Alexander Cornelius. 7lbs even. 

And since they used Cornelius for his middle name, we are back to the drawing board for a name as we were going to do Cornelius Arthur... But I think we may have a new one picked, we just need to come around to it I think. Tiberius Arthur, Toby as a nickname...


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're kidding me! Is Cornelius a family name, or is that the world's biggest coincidence? I like Tiberius :)


----------



## Teilana

It's a family name. It's dh's grandpas name.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ah, ok. I didn't realize, it seemed like a really unlikely name to pop up twice if it wasn't, though. It's only little Alexander's middle name, you think the family would look at you funny if you used it as a first? I'd hate to be left scrambling so close to the end! But Tiberius really is a good one, too.


----------



## frenchie35

I know exactly what you ladies are talking about with the spontaneous gas: no time to decide how to handle the situation! LO hasn't kicked any out of me yet, but I'm pretty sure he's made me burp a couple times. Glamorous!

Cornelius and Tiberius are so noble, like a little prince. I wonder the same as MrsK: maybe since it's only your nephew's middle name AND it's a family name it wouldn't be too weird to keep it. Maybe it's something sweet to share since they'll be so close?


----------



## Teilana

We thought about just using it anyways, but I think I would want to talk to dh's mom about it. What gets me is that DH had let the name slip to her so she knew we were planning on using it so why didn't she say something to either them or us? I think she knew what sil was going with for his name, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Teilana said:


> We thought about just using it anyways, but I think I would want to talk to dh's mom about it. What gets me is that DH had let the name slip to her so she knew we were planning on using it so why didn't she say something to either them or us? I think she knew what sil was going with for his name, but I'm not 100% sure.

I'd keep the name, It's unique in it's own way and you are honoring someone in the family by using it as a first name. When you think about it, most people never know a person's middle name unless you ask. I wouldn't fret about it too much and just go with it. I mean, I know how hard it was for you to come up with a name you liked and now to change it last minute... Don't be forced to bend over sideways just because someone else in the family used something similar. =) You don't want to know how many Luciano's there are in my family..it's my grand-dad's name but he was a great man so no one minded when you have two cousins with the same first name. Also, they were never called their full name just by nicknames..ie..Luce, Chano. GL and keep us updated on what you decide. Whatever it may be..you got your sisterhood of marchmallow ladies behind you. :hugs:


----------



## DrMum

I agree with momma! I come from a family where 3 of my cousins have the same first name, my dad, brother and my eldest son have the same first name etc etc
And everyone has some kind of prefix to work out who they are eg grandpa john vs uncle john vs john in canada. The cousins all have their own discriminating factors too.

Personally if it's a middle name vs a first name, I'd just go with it. They obviously love the name too, and there should be no reason to take offence etc. and even if there is- I think we are all pretty normal and none of us seem to think it's weird! So we've got your back!

That said.....I do love your back up name too haha!


----------



## DrMum

Bucherworm how are the roads looking for your shower? I'm crossing everything for you! 

Our roads are pretty dire here but I think the highways are clear - well I hope anyway, as we are moving into the city this afternoon!! I cannot believe that the next time I come home will be with a baby...! 

And now I realise how disorganized I am...!


----------



## MrsKChicago

For what it's worth, I don't even know my cousins' middle names...

We're off to meet the doula today. And even more exciting, I woke up to find DH getting ready to paint the nursery! Looks like it'll be done today!


----------



## ladybrown33

There are many of my relatives with the same name Charles, James, Rose are the most popular and mostly everyone goes by a nickname and a middle name and first name being shared shouldn't be so difficult.

I'm over this Boston weather another blizzard today we've been trapped in the house for four weeks now only making it out to keep up with doctor appointments. I've had enough it may be time to relocate again once baby is born.


----------



## DrMum

MrsKChicago said:


> And even more exciting, I woke up to find DH getting ready to paint the nursery! Looks like it'll be done today!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## frenchie35

MrsK: Yay! He's ready to score some major hubby points!

DrMum: I hope you can get some rest once you've moved into your temporary accommodations. We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

The room's all ready for paint! We're just having a quick lunch, then it's paint time. It's not a lot of actual painting, so it should go quickly. I can't wait! 

We met the doula and the backup doula, and liked them both. Phew! I was a little worried since we didn't really have any choice with the organization we went with, but they were both good and seemed in tune with what we want. We got home and discovered that the bad dogs stole a rattle that one of my friends sent for the baby, and that really annoyed me (I'm sure hormones are a factor, do not like having my baby's things ruined!), but I found the same one on Amazon and ordered it. It comes with a very cozy blanket, so I figure it can't hurt to have another cozy blanket.

Tonight we're having our delayed Valetine's dinner. DH works Saturdays, and we didn't want the hassle of the big crowds anyway, so it made more sense to go tonight. This is probably going to be our last real date for awhile, I'm looking forward to it!

We're exactly one week from the earliest I'm allowing this baby to show up. I hope he'll stay in a bit longer than that, but I'll consider early parole next Sunday ;)

Bucherwurm, I hope the shower went off ok. DrMum, take it easy while moving! LadyBrown, I have a good friend in Boston, and it sounds like it's absolutely nuts there. I can't believe the winter you're having!


----------



## chimama

LadyBrown - I feel you! Also stuck with the Boston weather. My mum was supposed to fly in today to stay till baby comes but her flight got cancelled so she'll be coming in tomorrow instead. The good thing is that I've stopped working - put myself on maternity leave and didn't want to deal with the hassle of navigating all that in this nasty weather. I believe there is only one more winter storm before winter normalizes so should be over soon.


----------



## bucherwurm

I can't believe how bad you guys are getting it down in the states. Our poor maritimes are getting it really bad, too.
Good luck with the temporary move, DrMum. You deserve the best!
It will feel good once that room is done MrsK. Finally!
The roads were pretty good around here for the shower today. It is extremely cold, in the -30's C with the wind, but other than that it was good. Good food, and a couple of cute games. I'm happy with my things but will definitely need to finish up shopping soon.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you're right and the weather gets back to normal soon. One of my friends said you've gotten 95 inches this winter. Absolutely nuts!

We ended up postponing our fancy date because I didn't sleep well last night, but we discovered that the place we were going to delivers! So I still get delicious Colombian steak, and DH owes me a date next weekend ;) 

And in even better news, IT'S BLUE! IT'S FINALLY BLUE!!! Changing table and rocker are in there, and once the bar comes out, the crib and dresser can go in :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1848.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 12









IMAG1849.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Teilana

Looks good MrsK!! Those colors go really well together :)

I got to meet my nephew after work today :) He is adorable and so tiny! I found it amusing though that he kept trying to nurse when I was holding him :)


----------



## ladybrown33

Mrs K the nursery looks great!!

Chimama this is absolutely nuts and I'm hoping for plenty of rain next month who can take anymore I need to go outside. I'm thankful for the maternity leave as well


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, ladies. DH picked both colors, in the end. We've had the green for a few years, and he made the final call on the blue, too. He has a pretty good eye for color. I'm just happy to have it painted!


----------



## chimama

Congrats MrsK, finally!! And it looks great. 
Ladybrown - I'm fine with rain as long as it doesn't turn to ice!!


----------



## lamago

Great looking nursery!


----------



## molly86

Your nursery looks great Mrs k. Like the colours. 
I've had a strange sympton the last couple of days. I was wondering if any of you had experienced it or could shed some light? I keep getting a really sharp pain in the inner thigh. It's when I'm walking. I suddenly feel and it's almost unbearable. But only lasts a couple of seconds. Then I could go hours without feeling it again. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## twinkie2

molly, I think i've had what you are describing. I talked to my dr about it and he thought it was just pulled muscles as a result of all the shifting and relaxing going on right now in preparation for baby.


----------



## DrMum

Molly and Twinkie what you are describing is the feeling of the head descending into the pelvis. It's waaaay worse first pregnancy, or at least was for me! Third time round I've hardly had any of those "toothache in the groin" type feelings- I guess my ligaments and muscles are already wrecked haha!

It's a good sign believe it or not, as it tells you the baby is engaging. BUT it can hurt like you would never believe! Try sitting on your birth ball and wiggling side to side if it persists, that sometimes moves baby into a less scary position!

mrsk loving the nursery! Very relieved for you it's all done! 

So we are all safely in the city. After the crazy day of packing and moving my feet and ankles were the size of the moon last night and so painful. They are a bit better today but I'm going to be breaking out the compression socks today that's for sure. Anyone else in the snowy places finding it sooooo uncomfortable driving over snow drifts and ruts. I was certain my waters would go yesterday from all the bumping around!


----------



## bucherwurm

I have been getting a weird pain. It's like I pulled muscle in the groin. It can make walking difficult and it can hurt to move my legs lying down. I assume it's from baby, but it can make things unpleasant. It's probably the worst symptom I've had all pregnancy.
Yesterday after my shower baby was sticking what I can assume is her bum way up high into my ribs making it uncomfortable to sit up, and I have to lean to the opposite side. She also likes to tickle my sides as soon as I get strapped in the car and start driving.

Good to hear you got moved into the city fine, DrMum. Try to take it easy!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I've had the leg pain too, makes sense that it's baby engaging. I mostly notice it on my left side. SO I just move to lay on my right side and wait for it to pass. I figured it was baby pinching a nerve somewhere in my back. I'm just thankful the back and butt pain are non-existent. It was so painful to walk and move around in 1st and 2nd trimester. lol, as soon as I am writing this the darn pain in the left side has appeared. I swear this kid knows that I am talking about him/her. 
Ohh..so no one has really touched my belly or has asked other than my DH and medical people-OB/midwife/technicians.. I'm also a pretty private person and don't let strangers come near me. My DH and I went to get mani/pedi's yesterday and the owners son noticed my bulging belly. I said there is a baby inside and he asked me to show him. He's about 3. I put his hand on my belly and baby moved. He stepped back wide-eyed and had a massive grin while saying..."oohhh!!" It was hilarious. The look on his face was priceless. Both of his parents had a good giggle. 
This was the only person to touch my belly and the reaction was so sweet, honest and amazing that it makes me glow inside. :happydance:

Oh, is anyone else experiencing intense pain in/around their cervix? I feel like there is something trying to pull it open every so often. It lasts 15-30 seconds. It's not regular but will come and go out of nowhere. I'll be watching TV on the couch and it happens..DH was so worried he put all the bags and car seat in the car just in case. oohh TMI: So last night one happened and it was the longer one, lasting 30 seconds or so..I grabbed my crotch to put counter pressure and my husband noticed immediate my panties had a massive wet spot. I had literally changed them 10 minutes before. We got so excited thinking it might be time but nope...still waiting.. I'm a FTM so not really sure what to expect but this feeling in my cervix..is that normal? It almost felt the same as when I had a procedure done when they placed a catheter into my cervix...It really hurt but as soon as it was removed it was instantaneous relief.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I would have assumed a sharp thigh pain was baby on a nerve or something, but I'd definitely go with an experienced mom's opinion over mine. I've had all kinds of fun new aches and pains this past month, but nothing that seems labory. It does freak people out when I stand up and have to pause for a minute to let everything kind of shift back into place. I think they're all convinced that if a hugely pregnant woman stands up, pauses, and makes a face, that her water just broke or something :haha: 

DrMum, take it easy today! I'm glad the move went ok. I know what you mean about the ruts, we had bad ruts in our alley for a week after our big storm, and every time we pulled into the garage, I was cracking joke about shaking the baby out. It's rough!

Bucherwurm, how did the shower go? Did you have a good time? I'm glad it went through.

Momma, that story is so cute. What a sweet little guy :) I've been surprised, the general public has basically ignored me this whole pregnancy. I wouldn't mind if sweet old ladies wanted to ask a few questions, but I also don't mind being totally ignored ;) Besides a few close people, the only one who's asked to feel the baby is one of the girls I tutored last year, and he won't cooperate for her. 

I wonder if that stretchy cervix feeling is dilation. I know it can happen before you actually go into labor and feel contractions. So crazy. Have you read about the purple dilation line? Maybe your DH can take a look. Be warned, there are some explicit birth photos on this link: https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/20...f-checking-dilation-the-purple-line-and-more/

I'm making one last Costco trip today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Teilana

Good luck mrsk! 

I love that blog! I've been reading it for a couple years now. It has definitely helped me be more confident that I can have the birth I want, barring any major complications during the actual birth. I have loved reading all the birth stories. I think when I first started all my research a few years ago this blog definitely helped me find some of the other links and such.


----------



## molly86

Thanks everyone. It's always reassuring to know your not the only one experiencing something. Everything you've said makes sense. So guess I'll view it as a good thing.


----------



## Bookity

oh this crotch pain is definitely the worst. I play with the girls on the floor and it hurts when I stand. It hurts when I'm putting my pants on (when my weight is on my right leg mostly) and laying in bed at night, especially rolling over. 

Mommasquirrel, sounds like you are describing lightning crotch. Just another end of pregnancy joy. Getting headbutts and punches to the cervix. These babies sure do like to put us through the wringer sometimes!


----------



## frenchie35

Mommasquirrel: have you been getting any heartburn relief with the Nexium?

I've been having menstrual-like cramps, which reminds me that I haven't had a period in about 9 months!


----------



## Missbx

Anyone know if this is early labour? I woke up with shooting/dull ache pain in my lower back and belly and at the top of my bump and my belly felt like it was tightening (hard to explain really I haven't ever felt these pains before) I've also been getting shooting pains down below I had this yesterday morning and it kept me awake for about a hour or two and now tonight I've just got back into bed and its happening again I can also feel baby moving tonight as these are happing I think she maybe hitting my cervix witch is coursing the shooting/stabbing pain down below. Anyway the dull ache seems to be in my back and at the sides. Sorry if this don't make sense but this is my first lol x

At my midwife appointment she said I was 2/5 engaged and baby was very low x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow u lot talk to much :p I moved into my house Saturday so have no net at mo :p it's not to bad while I have a lot to do to get everything tidy and put away etc we actually only finished moving furniture today as we could only have the van we used Saturday for 3hrs lol so had to do rest in mums car. Anyway I'm exhausted so i Will catch up proper tomorrow :D


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: Thanks for sharing that site. I'm defin going to have DH take a look. I wonder if I'll get a purple line. I have a blue birth mark down there which is bizarre to my DH..he asked me if I fell and bruised my tail bone a few years ago.. I figured everyone had it but it's just everyone in my immediate family. This makes me wonder if little one will get it too. 

Frenchie: The nexium is amazing. I have no heartburn now, thank goodness. I am also getting some more sleep now because of it. The only thing I am dealing with now is constipation. =( Is it weird to say, I'm looking forward to have a normal poop in the future? 

Other than that, all is well. I am still experiencing the pain down in my cervix but it's not the same as my regular lightening crotch. My entire belly gets super hard and then there is the pain down in the cervix. When I get lightening crotch baby is shifting and I can literally feel babies head moving down there and then there is the OWWWIIE that follows. lol 

Today we had some belly pictures done and in the process they captured one with babies butt protruding out a bit. I'll see if I can find it and share. I swear this little one has a good sense of humor already, just like me and DH. :thumbup:


----------



## mommasquirrel

Here is the picture of my bump and baby showing off a little rump and shoulder. =) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







baby belly (2).jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## frenchie35

I'm so glad it helped the heartburn. I don't know why it's not typically prescribed in the US. Was it your Dr's idea or did you ask about it?


----------



## molly86

Missbx said:


> Anyone know if this is early labour? I woke up with shooting/dull ache pain in my lower back and belly and at the top of my bump and my belly felt like it was tightening (hard to explain really I haven't ever felt these pains before) I've also been getting shooting pains down below I had this yesterday morning and it kept me awake for about a hour or two and now tonight I've just got back into bed and its happening again I can also feel baby moving tonight as these are happing I think she maybe hitting my cervix witch is coursing the shooting/stabbing pain down below. Anyway the dull ache seems to be in my back and at the sides. Sorry if this don't make sense but this is my first lol x
> 
> At my midwife appointment she said I was 2/5 engaged and baby was very low x

I'm also a first timer so not sure. Could you phone the maternity ward and ask what they think? They might ask you to go in to check.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Frenchie: I had to ask my OB since the heartburn was so bad. He asked me if I tried tums and another antacid which I did before he even mentioned the nexium. I think he would have rather had me just taking tums but nothing was helping. I am just relieved now to be able to lay down without the fear of waking up with that horrible burning sensation. :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm guessing they don't suggest Nexium unless you really push so people like me don't end up on unnecessary medication while pregnant - my heartburn has been constant from the first trimester, but I can only think of two times that Tums didn't knock it back down. They like to make sure you've tried everything mild first.

We have the midwives at 4 today, and DH is making a Mardi Gras feast :) He's dropping some off for his coworkers, too, because the three to four of us (depending if our friend's husband come) can only eat so much, but we're having jambalaya, gumbo, and red beans and rice, with homemade Hawaiian rolls. He ordered king cake (and packzki, because Chicago is a very Polish city, so we might as well celebrate their traditions too) from a bakery for dessert. I think all his nesting energy is going straight into cooking - hopefully I can get some freezer meals out of him! I'm claiming any leftovers as mine.

I got the detergent I need for diapers and baby clothes, so I can start on those maybe tomorrow. I just need to bug DH about getting the baby's dresser downstairs. Maybe if our friend's husband comes, he can help him get the door to the baby's room out of the attic, too. He insists he doesn't need help, but it's a heavy door, and I figure just because he could manage alone doesn't mean he _should_.

I survived the Costco run! I was hoping to stock up on pads while I was there, but all they had were Always, and someone here mentioned that Always aren't good post-partum.  I would have thought there would be a Kirkland pad. I was sore last night, but good today thankfully. It's going to be a busy week, but I think aside from Mommy Con on Saturday, it'll all be manageable busy.


----------



## NellyLou

Sounds like a delicious meal you're having tonight! We are having pancakes! Is that a Canadian thing to do on Shrove Tuesday/Mardi Gras?

Yeah, apparently Always pads can cause issues with Stitches :S A few people warned me last time. I had the hardest time deciding what kind to buy lol.... I think I ended up with a store brand.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think there are areas in the US that do pancakes, too. Probably it just comes down to who immigrated into that area. We love New Orleans and Creole and Cajun food, so we just steal that tradition ;) 

I think I'm just going to grab a couple smaller packs of different brands (I think I have Kotex and Seventh Generation in my Amazon cart), to see what works. I can send DH out for more.

I'm looking into wipes now. I may want some for me for the first few days, and even though we're doing cloth wipes at home, we may have some diaper disasters, and I'll want disposables for the diaper bag. 

Little Dog (about 35lbs) decided to use my bump as a springboard a few minutes ago. I'm not too worried about it, I think at worst she just surprised the baby, but I'm glad I have an NST appointment in a couple hours anyway.


----------



## ladybrown33

So today I learned that I have tested positive for GBS. I'm over this whole business of tests and treatments I just want my normal life back 8 days left for me unless baby decides to come sooner on his own...


----------



## mommasquirrel

ladybrown: they can always retest you when you get to the hospital for GBS. otherwise it's just some antibiotics via IV. I don't know my results yet. 

Had a great appt with the OB today. babies HR was around 150 and fundal ht is remaining at 34 cm. Apparently that is great news but I have no idea what it really means. I gained 2 pounds, made the OB laugh about my experiences with stool softeners and magnesium citrate. I was told to do an enema on the weekend if I'm still having issues. :wacko: I don't look forward to this at all. Other than that, I'm given the thumbs up to come back and repeat everything in a week. He said he'd check me then but we will see. I swear the next few weeks are going to feel like forever.

How's everyone else doing? anyone having any symptoms? cramping?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry about the GBS test, ladybrown :( The treatment is straightforward, but still a hassle I'm sure. 

Glad you had a good appointment, Momma :)

I'm pretty sure I actually finally had a Braxton Hicks contraction in line at the store. About time! It didn't hurt or anything, just felt like everything kind of tightened for thirty seconds or so, and my belly felt firm. I wonder if it's all the raspberry leaf tea, or I just finally got one while I was paying attention.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm glad everyone got their house stuff done, be it moving or painting, I'm sure it's a relief! 

We had pancakes yesterday Nelly.

We are 10 days out from March! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Ladybrown sorry about the test results and I know what you mean about wanting your body back now. I keep wanting to flop down on the bed on my stomach. Soon!

I'm also trying to enjoy these last couple of weeks as I think this is our last baby. It's very bittersweet that we are so close to the end.

I've had some cramping but I don't think it's been productive. No doubt we are going to start seeing lots of babies very soon though!!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

We having our pancakes tonight a day late lol :p still better late than never hehe


----------



## DrMum

Sooooo,this time next week girls I should be all done and holding a baby! It's gone from feeling like forever, to suddenly being OMG that's only a few days!!

I have a scan today then anesthetist tomorrow, then I get to meet with the specialist post natal OB on Friday who apparently they introduce all previous stillbirth moms to before delivery so that she can monitor for PPD etc. at first I thought it was a bit unusual but as I get nearer to delivery I think it's quite a good plan to know there is someone specifically who understands our background.

Im sure there are going to be a few deliveries before me though!! Anyone getting any feelings that they might go soon?


----------



## twinkie2

So close drmum! I wish I had the feeling I was going soon! I'm so uncomfortable and that's putting it simply :( I'm not sure if my body or my mind can handle much more than another week or so but I've technically got just over three weeks left


----------



## NellyLou

DrMum, I'm excited for you! It's nice that they have a system in place to reassure you as well, and really take care of the little one. 

I soooooo cannot wait to see this little man's face and hold him! It's really starting to get real. I lost what I thought was my whole mucus plug on Saturday, but I somehow am still losing more lol, and lots of Braxton hicks and pains. Who knows if that means anything will happen any time soon though.... 

Pancakes last night were fantastic, and DD ate 6! For such a mini little thing, she sure can eat :)


----------



## mommasquirrel

So exciting Drmum, can't wait for next week to happen so we can see what your little one looks like. =) I wish I knew when baby would arrive but at the same time I'm just enjoying the moments. Little one is moving a lot more lately and is reacting more to my voice now. I have a very high voice and it sounds like I am very young. When people talk to me on the phone they ask for my mom. :blush: So baby has been more attentive to DH's deep baritone voice. 
For today's agenda I get to do whatever I want. DH is making dinner-Japanese Curry and I am to sit back with my feet up. Ohh someone on FB posted a site that will do baby birth predictions and mine said I would deliver on the 28th at 12:50 am.. That's just around the corner. I wonder if it will happen. Here's to not knowing and enjoying the thrill of questioning every ache and pain. =)


----------



## MrsKChicago

It sounds like your hospital has a great plan, DrMum! I'm glad they have extra support for you.

I hope everyone is hanging in there. I absolutely cannot believe how close to the end we are. I'm in complete denial. I haven't even packed my hospital bag, I'm going to get on that tonight and tomorrow if I can, and I'm working on an Amazon order for little bits and pieces I'm missing like non-slip slipper socks and flameless candles. By some miracle we have NOTHING going on Sunday. I'll be totally wiped out from Mommy Con, but I'm hoping I can talk DH into doing some freezer cooking so it's not just Italian and more Italian in there. He's totally nesting, and it's manifesting in a need to feed everybody, so I'm hoping I can just kind of twist that into feeding the freezer instead of his coworkers ;) We have some leftover red beans and rice and gumbo and jambalaya (he went a little nuts) and that's all packed up and ready to freeze, too. I have ingredients for a couple muffin recipes, too, and I need to get those made. 

One of his coworkers gave me a little postpartum bag with milkmaid tea (looks like it'll taste AWFUL, but if it helps, I'll drink it!), nipple balm, and a couple other things she found helpful after her babies.

The predictor on Facebook has me going a week from tomorrow. Earlier than I'd planned, but I'm ok with a week from tomorrow, as long as I don't go into labor on the third floor with no elevator at tutoring!


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: If you make the milkmaid tea and stick it in the fridge it's easier to drink. I was told the colder the better. I have been doing that with my mommy to be tea and it's good. I think I am having serious mommy brain but for some reason I thought you were doing a home birth. If you are at the hospital they will give you the non-slip socks/slippers to wear. They are ugly but serve a purpose (in case your waters break and they soak up gunk, you get another pair) I am sticking the aloe vera and witch hazel into the fridge this week. I figure it will be a life saver after baby is born. DH think's I'm a bit crazy but he has no idea. i'm glad you're DH is nesting so you can just sit back and relax a bit. 

I almost feel like everyone has a 20 sided die and we are all rolling for a crit roll (20) to go into labor. yes, I am a nerd but still I feel that way.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! What do I have to roll to get another week or two? ;)

I'm not brave enough for home birth, I'm just doing a lot of the home birthy type stuff at the hospital - midwives, low interventions, etc. 

I thought about seeing what the hospital would give me, but I found a 6 pack of the socks for $15 on Amazon, and I figure they'll be handy around the house, too, since I don't have slippers. And they're colorful, maybe it'll keep me cheerful between contractions ;)

I'm enjoying DH's nesting, but he's in complete denial that it's actually nesting. He's gone on cooking sprees before, but this is different. Usually he's happy doing a nice meal for the two of us, and now he wants to feed everyone. He's made lunch for everyone at work twice in the last couple weeks!


----------



## Loozle

I can't wait until we start seeing more baby announcements! It's so exciting! 

Is anybody feeling like they may start soon? 

How exciting that you only have a week left DrMum! Are you all ready for baby now? 

As for me, I'm completely in love with my little girl :cloud9: and enjoying every single moment, as she's definitely our last. Breastfeeding is going well and the boys both absolutely adore her :cloud9:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ahhhh so exciting DrMum! How are the new digs? You said you are planning g on staying in the city for at least a week after the baby is born, right?

Today was my first day off work. I'm doing every other day until the end of the month to try to help transition myself at home and my role at work. I ended up doing 2 loads of laundry, making 3 batches of pancakes (they are great for freezing just toss 'em in the toaster when you want one) and falafels. I also emptied the dishwasher and cleaned the kitchen... but I managed to relax a bunch too. This was great. And tonight we are visiting DS's godmother, so I don't even have to cook dinner! I do have to dress a bit nicer than my yoga pants and sweater though :haha:


----------



## DrMum

Thanks guys! Just back from today's scan and they are toning down the 10lb+ predictions which is good to hear! Today's weight was 8lb3oz so they think under 9 by next wed. Still a whopper though! All fit and healthy though and wriggling all over the place, sucking his thumb like crazy!

The new digs are good thanks apart from the very high luxurious beds which Are freaking out DS " because it's such a long way down" so he has ended up in with us for the last 2 nights. Cue no sleep for me and DH! 

Good luck to all the milkmaid tea attempters.... That stuff is very much an acquired taste....! I never had any supply issues previously but I'm a big fan of pumping early to get your supply up so I plan to just do that this time round as well. 

Loozle it's so great to hear that things are going well for you. I'm sure the boys must be fascinated with a little sister!

Early bed for me tonight as I have to be at the delivery unit early tomorrow for the anaesthetic appt and non stress test. 

And in a final note to this essay.... Anyone else already got the bubbly in the fridge?! I have three bottles just waiting for action! :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been thinking about buying some!

I'm watching my 16 month old nephew tonight, and I have a newfound respect for all of you who are expecting little siblings. He's a good baby, but he is incapable of holding still!


----------



## bucherwurm

Good to hear of lots of good appointments and things.
I am not a drinker, so no bubbly in the fridge for us. 
Glad to hear things are going well with the new little one, loozle.

Yesterday I had a home visit from the midwife. Everything still seems fine. She liked our nursery. Our one dog really liked her, and one of our cats got a pet. The other cat was hiding and the other dog stayed far away for the most part. She's shy.
I had my pre-admit appointment at 8 this morning at the hospital. Lots of questions, and I got to see the rooms a bit. A couple ladies were in there so didn't get to see too much. I found out that I am also GBS positive. It sucks because of the IV thing, but I'll survive. I had a feeling I had it, even though there was no reason to think that way. The hospital is easy to find, but I got lost trying to find my way out. Turns out I entered through emergency and that is considered the basement, and I only went to floor one. At least I know for next time.
I also worked today, so I'm tired this evening. Hoping for some good rest tonight!


----------



## bucherwurm

I got my cloth diaper order today! Excited. It's not for newborn, though. I bought a kit that starts at 15 pounds, but also got a few covers for smaller babies. So we can start practicing a bit when they are smaller and should be all set by the time we full time cloth diaper. I figured there are too many things to learn for first time parents with limited baby experience to throw learning about cloth diapers right away in the mix. I have plenty of pre-folds, so I could also order more smaller covers before they fit into the bigger ones if we want to get started earlier.
I am expecting some other things today, too. We placed a few orders for things on Tuesday and they are saying we should get some of it today. More exciting things!
I have to start really thinking about our hospital bags, too. I was told they supply diapers, wipes, pads and things, so don't have to worry about that, but will probably bring one or two of each just in case. Clothes, definitely don't want to forget the camera!


----------



## NellyLou

Yes, Bucherwurm, I assume it's the same in all of Ontario. Here in Ottawa, they supply basically everything you need while in the hospital other than clothes. Although they do even have little night gowns for babies that you can use until you leave, but who doesn't want to start putting their baby in adorable little sleepers right away :)

I did the same with cloth diapers with my first and will do the same this time. Approximately the first three months in disposables. It's just easier lol.


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm no longer so bummed at this GBS test being positive I'm being induced exactly one week from today(yay!!), so I'll have an IV anyway the only issue would be a spontaneous labor anytime before then would mean rushing to the hospital through all of this snow but otherwise I'm okay.

It does seem that time has flown by can't believe we're at the end of this journey


----------



## NellyLou

That's so exciting that your little one will be here in one week!!!!


----------



## ladybrown33

yes Nellylou it's hard to believe!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv still not packed my hospital bag but it hit me before and now I'm quite worried. I'm 37week on Sunday which is just around the corner and expecting my birth box delivered one day between Fri and Sunday but since I'm now living on my own I'm a little concerned not about the birth cause hopefully that goes well and easy like my first. What I'm bothered about is what if I go in Labour late at night on own Not forgetting my daughter will b here, what do people in this situation do because I know even if I was to say never mind il have hospital birth it changes nothing I think it makes it actually worse because they won't allow her in room while I'm giving birth and I don't drive so how do I take her some where and if it's anything like my first there was no prior warning as I didn't feel contractions. Its also made me realize I need to also pack a bag for her in case.


----------



## NellyLou

Do you have any family or friends nearby who can come at a moment's notice to watch your dd? We don't have any family here, but MIL is planning to come watch DD. She's planning to come next week, but if anything happens before then, we have good friends lined up to watch her until MIL can get here. It's definitely different trying to organize when you already have a child!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

There's only my mum and that would be a problem if it happened during day as She only has one car which her husband uses to get to work everyone else it takes a good 25min to get here


----------



## MrsKChicago

Do you think she might be willing to drive your dad to and from work so she'd have the car? Was your last labor really fast? Hopefully you get at least a half hour's warning!

I got a surprise evening off from tutoring today because it's so cold - when the schools close, we cancel. So today I'm focusing on the hospital bag. I have a few things arriving in the mail tomorrow, but I can get any necessary laundry washed and pack everything else I already have.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yea my last Labour only lasted an hr and ur 2nd is meant to be quicker lol


----------



## Bookity

That's crazy fast mummysmurf! I thought my 3 hour labor was quick (and that was my second!)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It seems to be a family thing we all get pregnant quick and deliver quick


----------



## NellyLou

Is there any chance you can stay with your mom for a while, or even better, if she could stay with you? Especially since you're likely to have this baby so fast!?


----------



## Bookity

Good suggestion having someone stay with you. MIL is going to be staying here from 38 weeks on for me so I can leave for hospital as soon as possible as my last labor progressed from irregular to regular REALLY STRONG contractions very quickly!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm goin to talk to midwife about my concerns wen they drop off my birth box see what she says


----------



## swampmaiden

Just caught up on the threads... I feel like I could be writing some of these posts, esp the heartburn and constipation

Anybody try eating a daily serving of prunes before going onto the meds? When i'm consistent with eating 5 or 6 a day, it really makes a big difference after a couple days and they don't taste bad at all!

At my last midwife group appointment (the birth center Im going to doesnt do individual appts, a bunch of us all come together for an hour long gab sesh/belly comparing, snack time group meeting, and they take us individually into another room for fundal height, heartbeat, blood pressure, weight and private questions)
they mentioned Placenta Encapsulation... is anybody trying that or has done it? 

My friend said she did it with her second kid, but the capsules were kinda gross even as pill and she wound up not taking all of them and claimed she didnt really feel much difference between her first baby and the second baby, so I dunno because the women in my group who did do the placenta were raving about it like it was the best thing ever.

And just 9 days to go til March, it seems we're all melons this week!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm kind of in between two social circles, and I sort of agree with both of them... On DH's side, we have his coworkers who are all very crunchy hippie types, and can't say enough good things about placenta encapsulation. On my side, it's mostly just "average" people who would try to have me committed if I encapsulated the placenta and ate it. I can tell they think I'm a little crazy for trying natural birth and cloth diapering in the first place, and I'm pretty sure I've gotten at least one "well, as long as you're not eating the placenta, have fun!" 

I've heard a lot of good anecdotal evidence about it balancing hormones and making recovery easier, but it sounds like there's no real sound scientific studies on it. We're the only mammals who don't eat it, but on the other hand, we also have the modern comforts that make it less necessary - I have access to high quality protein after giving birth, and I don't think any lions will be stalking me when I'm at my weakest. I asked the midwife about risks last week, and she said as long as the encapsulator follows typical food safety procedures, and you don't have any infections, there are no health risks. In terms of the traditional Chinese medicine that it's based on, it's only supposed to be advantageous if your placenta is on your side. If you had placental issues (infection, deterioration, etc), you're supposed to skip it. All very interesting, but it hasn't convinced me. I told DH that if it's something he feels strongly about (he's more into the traditional/alternative medicines than I am), and he feels like arranging everything, and he _never_ tells my friends, I'd go along with it, but I have enough on my plate at the moment. I suspect he won't go through with it, but we'll see! I am kind of curious about it.

Prunes help me some, and I actually like them, but I forget to eat them. It's all I can do to remember to take a probiotic or a stool softener half the time, because I don't keep either with my daily pills (my probiotics live in the fridge, and I just don't like having poop medicine on display in the living room with the prenatals).

I really like the idea of the community midwife appointment group thing! That sounds really cool. I bet it leads to some great discussion. Are you in a group with women around the same gestation, or just randomly based on when you're available?


----------



## swampmaiden

The group appointments are all with women around the same gestation, so we are all basketball bellies lol 

Each meeting usually has familiar faces and new people and everyone is really friendly and lively, its a lot of fun and someone always asks a question that you meant to ask but forgot or a subject you hadnt even thought of. Plus its a good way to meet all the midwives since they rotate on who teaches the group, and for when we go into labor, its random with which midwife we get since they all take turns being on call


As for the placenta pills, I think i may just skip them too... I agree with what you said about them, esp being in a modern society with access to high quality nutrition and no predators to worry about! 

It seems the 'extras' for new mommies can add up fast between placenta pills, doulas, and photographers not to mention how much I know Ive already spent on baby gear


----------



## mommasquirrel

I haven't tried prunes or prune juice but I'm on a pretty strict diet for gestational diabetes and I am sure they'd send my numbers skyrocketing. =( 
As for placenta encapsulation; I am definitely trying it out. Anything that may help with postpartum depression is good in my book. I was told to give the gal a call after the baby is born and she would pick up my placenta: tell hospital staff to pack it up with ice. She then will have her husband dehydrate/encapsulate it. He's a pharmacist so I completely trust them. Yes, I am a hippie/granola person but why let it go to waste. 
As for heartburn, I tried everything but finally gave in and the nexium is a godsend. The constipation has been absolutely horrid. OB say's it's all due to baby cutting off my poop line. lol so not much I can do other than yoga positions and possible an enema on the weekend. :blush: I don't look forward to it at all but I do want some relief. I'm glad my DH is so supportive. I may need lots of hand holding. =( 
Other than that, all is well. baby scared us today by refusing to move at all for several hours. I decided to have a sugary snack and bam..not even 10 minutes later baby was kicking gleefully while DH talked. It's either one thing or another and the baby is not even here yet. I wonder if I'll go bald or turn completely white haired before the birth. :dohh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll be right there with you! I've noticed the gray hair is a little more noticeable these days ;) Just wait til they're mobile...

You'll have to update us on the placenta encapsulation. It really does intrigue me, it just creeps me out at the same time.


----------



## frenchie35

The French tend to be pretty crunchy, but I can imagine the midwives' faces if I mentioned placenta encapsulation! 'Who is this crazy American lady??'

I had my 9th month appointment today. It's strange to think I won't see anyone until I deliver or go more than a week over my due date. The OB said my cervix was still long, but could get one finger's width all the way to the baby's head, which hasn't engaged yet. At least I can say I have a max of 4 weeks wait!

I'm going to a friend's for an international potluck tonight. I hope I can just enjoy myself instead of inspecting all the dishes to see if they were washed/cooked properly. I hope everyone likes sweet potato casserole!


----------



## NellyLou

Placenta capsules are not for me, lol, I am very squeamish! But it doesn't bother me if other people do it. 

Wow, Frenchie, I'm surprised they won't see you until the baby is born?! Ours are pretty strict about seeing moms every week after 36 weeks until the baby is born. I have my appointment this morning :)

I hope the potluck is good! I know what you mean about inspecting everything though.


----------



## bucherwurm

I don't have any issues with placenta encapsulation, but I have a problem taking pills. I have to either chew them or crack them open depending on the type. I don't think I could bring myself to crack open a placenta pill and take it, and I wouldn't be able to swallow it.


----------



## DrMum

I don't really have any issues with placental encapsulation per se, it's more the standards of those preparing said capsules. The woman who does it locally here uses a wooden chopping board, bleach to clean it and a food dehydrator. Hardly surgical standards for prevention of transmission of blood borne virus or prion disease. How would you know if the mom ahead of you carried CJD for example? No thanks. 

Ha, Frenchie you now sound totally laissez faire about inspecting a pot luck while I rant about blood borne virus and chopping boards :haha:

Also, I agree with the mrsk, my risk of being stalked by a predator whilst post partum is relatively low. 

Phew. Now I've got that off my ever expanding chest, all well at this end. Daily appointments becoming quite tiring but we are still on course for Wednesday c-section. Yesterday my pre op clinic was quite bizarre and I felt the nurse should really have read my history rather than breeze in announcing "so this will be your second baby then?" Erm well not exactly lady. Anyways small change in the grander scheme of life. 

I really feel like someone is going to have their baby this weekend! Anyone suspicious?


----------



## NellyLou

DrMum said:


> I don't really have any issues with placental encapsulation per se, it's more the standards of those preparing said capsules. The woman who does it locally here uses a wooden chopping board, bleach to clean it and a food dehydrator. Hardly surgical standards for prevention of transmission of blood borne virus or prion disease. How would you know if the mom ahead of you carried CJD for example? No thanks.
> 
> Ha, Frenchie you now sound totally laissez faire about inspecting a pot luck while I rant about blood borne virus and chopping boards :haha:
> 
> Also, I agree with the mrsk, my risk of being stalked by a predator whilst post partum is relatively low.
> 
> Phew. Now I've got that off my ever expanding chest, all well at this end. Daily appointments becoming quite tiring but we are still on course for Wednesday c-section. Yesterday my pre op clinic was quite bizarre and I felt the nurse should really have read my history rather than breeze in announcing "so this will be your second baby then?" Erm well not exactly lady. Anyways small change in the grander scheme of life.
> 
> I really feel like someone is going to have their baby this weekend! Anyone suspicious?

Oh my, if I wasn't already squeamish, that definitely turned me off the idea!!!!! I just see remnants of other placentas being mixed in :nope:

I just had my 38 week appointment. I told the nurse I lost my mucus plug last weekend and she checked me. 2 cm dilated, so she thinks I will go within the week most likely. I'm not getting my hopes up though..... we will see. I hope someone goes this weekend! Not me though, I have a massage on Monday and haircut on Tuesday. After that, he can come whenever he wants :)


----------



## DrMum

Nelly I love how you are scheduling around your massage and haircut!!! That baby definitely needs to hold off as those will be nice treats!!!


----------



## NellyLou

Haha! I just know I won't get to do anything for myself for a long time after he's born if he's anything like DD :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Frenchie, enjoy the potluck! It's always fun to see what other countries think of American food.

Bucherwurm, I can't even imagine opening the placenta capsules. Blech!

DrMum, you're so close! I know you're trying not to get too excited, but I'm excited for you!

No signs of impending labor here. I won't be surprised if I go over 40 weeks, but we'll see. Baby and I had another chat after the tutoring sendoff party was postponed, and I made sure he knew that if he didn't stay inside at least til Thursday (39 weeks), he'd miss out on cake. If you really want to make it to that massage, maybe you should sweeten the deal a little ;)

Mommy Con is tomorrow! Finally! I'm hoping I can get my last bits of shopping done while I'm there - I need a couple diaper covers, some cloth diaper safe cream for the diaper bags (I can use the big jar of coconut oil at home, but I don't want to haul that around town), and probably I'll impulse buy a million cute things.


----------



## molly86

Oh We're all getting so close now! I think we've actually got everything we need now. I'm actually feeling pretty good now. I cleaned half the house today and plan on doing the other half tomorrow. Then I'm going out with some work colleagues on Sunday. That's as much as I've got planned. So baby if you want to arrive on Monday that's fine with mummy! I also think I'll go over due though so we will see


----------



## bucherwurm

We have now had all of our expected deliveries. Pack and play arrived today and fits perfectly beside the couch. Diaper bag came today. I got the breast pump, bottles, drying rack and baby carrier yesterday. I had to try out the pump today. Didn't really know what to expect. Seems to have good suction and it didn't hurt my hands to use at all, since I just ordered a cheap manual one. I actually got some colostrum out.
We are planning one last shopping trip for Sunday. Getting the last minute things. I had a lunch yesterday with the girls at my work and I got a few gifts from them. It's odd to think we have pretty much everything and all we have to do is wait for baby to arrive.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

DrMum said:


> I don't really have any issues with placental encapsulation per se, it's more the standards of those preparing said capsules. The woman who does it locally here uses a wooden chopping board, bleach to clean it and a food dehydrator. Hardly surgical standards for prevention of transmission of blood borne virus or prion disease. How would you know if the mom ahead of you carried CJD for example? No thanks.
> 
> Ha, Frenchie you now sound totally laissez faire about inspecting a pot luck while I rant about blood borne virus and chopping boards :haha:
> 
> Also, I agree with the mrsk, my risk of being stalked by a predator whilst post partum is relatively low.
> 
> Phew. Now I've got that off my ever expanding chest, all well at this end. Daily appointments becoming quite tiring but we are still on course for Wednesday c-section. Yesterday my pre op clinic was quite bizarre and I felt the nurse should really have read my history rather than breeze in announcing "so this will be your second baby then?" Erm well not exactly lady. Anyways small change in the grander scheme of life.
> 
> I really feel like someone is going to have their baby this weekend! Anyone suspicious?

Hopefully not me :p baby has to stay put til Sunday lol I did wander though yesterday I was getting a kind of pinching/shooting pain down below but wasn't painful, it went on a while along with bh and the only answer I could find was possible dilation, iv also had loose stools last 2days :p


----------



## Bookity

I'll be waiting another month or two weeks at the least here. I don't think this is my weekend at all! Hoping to see some gorgeous new squishy babies soon though. Come on ladies!!


----------



## Teilana

My midwives are sending me for an ultrasound Monday morning as they are concerned about growth. He is growing but my belly is consistently measuring behind for the last few appointments and yesterday it was measuring about 2.5 weeks behind and the normal standard of variation is 2 weeks. She said that he could just be a tiny baby and my fluid levels could be on the low side of normal, both of which would contribute to measuring small. If something is actually wrong I could be induced next week.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck Monday. I hope it's nothing, but glad they're keeping a close eye on things just in case.


----------



## frenchie35

Ooooh, the last haircut before the big day! I got mine in last week.

The potluck was fun, but the French invite you at 8, don't eat until 9, and dessert appears somewhere around midnight. I couldn't make it that far, so the hostess found some cake for me anyway.

Here's a pic from yesterday, 37 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150220_194749642_copy.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsKChicago

You look great! Glad you got your cake :)


----------



## lamago

I'm hoping baby waits until 40 weeks. Had a scan yesterday and he's mesuring 6 lbs estimated 7 lbs 8 oz at birth. Three weeks to go!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My birth box just arrived finally although half the stuff in it seems to have changed there's a solution of infusion bp what ever that is? wasn't there last time, maternity pads and all sorts and since wen do they use two red books


----------



## Bookity

Got lamps for Warrens room today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

How was Mommy Con MrsK?

Cute lamps Bookity!

I have no idea about the birth box or what a red book is Mummysmurf but I'm glad you've gotten everything now!

Frenchie, I would have been really grumpy eating that late! Lol but if you know in advance I guess you could have a snack right before entering their house... :haha: Great pic!

It snowed here today and was really slippery; I fell. :cry: I didn't really get hurt, I went down pretty slowly since I was holding onto a fence, but it was a little scary and nerve wracking. I ended up with a little more back and hip pain but since I landed on both knees that isn't surprising. My bump is also a little sore but Bubbles is still moving around like normal which is really reassuring. I'm a worried for what tomorrow will bring...hopefully not a lot of pain and stiffness!

ETA: I hate posting from the stupid tablet with its predictive text, it seems to hate when I use apostrophes. blah


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hope everyone's weekend is fairing well. I decided to surprise DH with planning a trip to play miniature golf. It was fun and i'm surprised to see the staff remembers us. The even gave us a gift certificate and another pass to come and play a few rounds. They are excited to meet this baby. I don't think it's going to happen anytime soon. I feel like this kid is just going to wait until the first few days in March. I'm getting super uncomfortable but at the same time experiencing some extreme exhaustion. All I want to do is sleep or eat. I can't wait to meet this little person but I'd like to be awake for it. lol, DH doesn't mind. He's been napping with me but I worry that his sleep schedule is getting knocked around as well. I am hoping we get some more contractions soon. I would love to be the lady that goes to the hospital at 7 cm with no idea I am even in labor. My friend Jenn didn't have any pain until she had to push the baby out. 
As of now, all I am experiencing are some pretty low key BH. Someone sprinkle some labor dust on me.. =)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

LilFooshFoosh said:


> How was Mommy Con MrsK?
> 
> Cute lamps Bookity!
> 
> I have no idea about the birth box or what a red book is Mummysmurf but I'm glad you've gotten everything now!
> 
> Frenchie, I would have been really grumpy eating that late! Lol but if you know in advance I guess you could have a snack right before entering their house... :haha: Great pic!
> 
> It snowed here today and was really slippery; I fell. :cry: I didn't really get hurt, I went down pretty slowly since I was holding onto a fence, but it was a little scary and nerve wracking. I ended up with a little more back and hip pain but since I landed on both knees that isn't surprising. My bump is also a little sore but Bubbles is still moving around like normal which is really reassuring. I'm a worried for what tomorrow will bring...hopefully not a lot of pain and stiffness!
> 
> ETA: I hate posting from the stupid tablet with its predictive text, it seems to hate when I use apostrophes. blah

I should imagine u have a similar thing to the red book it's for recording baby's injections etc in :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Foosh, I hope you're ok! I'm so scared I'm going to fall, but I reached a point where I just can't avoid the ice. I gotta get around somehow!

Those teddy bear lamps are so cute!

I have no idea what they do for immunization records now. I know when I was a kid my mom had a little card that got signed, you'd think they'd be a little more high tech now!

MommyCon was fun, but I am WIPED OUT. Not as dead as I thought I'd be, but so tired. It was hot, so it was hard to stay hydrated, and a little disorganized, and I felt like the talks could have been a bit more useful, but overall I had a good time. It was definitely very small baby focused, I feel like my brother and SIL didn't get as much as I did out of it with their 16 month old.

I did get some cool freebies (haven't looked through it all yet), and my brother won a box of breastfeeding supplies that went to me since SIL is in the middle of weaning off of pumping. I definitely got value for money. I bought the rest of my newborn diapers and a few other bits and pieces, too. 

And it didn't send me into labor! Yay!


----------



## Bookity

My girls still have the little cards that get signed & dated for immunizations MrsK. Actually I only have one of their cards because the other got drawn all over and I asked for a new one to be done at one of their checkups, but never got it. I'll have to ask again when I'm there next month for this baby.


----------



## molly86

mummy_smurf2b said:


> My birth box just arrived finally although half the stuff in it seems to have changed there's a solution of infusion bp what ever that is? wasn't there last time, maternity pads and all sorts and since wen do they use two red books

Im also in the uk but haven't been given a birth box. Does your midwife give you it? I'm only 11 days off my due date should I have one by now?


----------



## Loozle

molly86 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> My birth box just arrived finally although half the stuff in it seems to have changed there's a solution of infusion bp what ever that is? wasn't there last time, maternity pads and all sorts and since wen do they use two red books
> 
> Im also in the uk but haven't been given a birth box. Does your midwife give you it? I'm only 11 days off my due date should I have one by now?Click to expand...

I assume that mummy smurf is having a home birth if she has a birth box hun.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

molly86 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> My birth box just arrived finally although half the stuff in it seems to have changed there's a solution of infusion bp what ever that is? wasn't there last time, maternity pads and all sorts and since wen do they use two red books
> 
> Im also in the uk but haven't been given a birth box. Does your midwife give you it? I'm only 11 days off my due date should I have one by now?Click to expand...

If you are havin home birth u should have it by now they give it u at 37weeks as ur not allowed home birth before that. Yes It comes from the midwife they should arrange to fetch it to you but as loozle says its only if ur havin a home birth.


----------



## molly86

mummy_smurf2b said:


> molly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> My birth box just arrived finally although half the stuff in it seems to have changed there's a solution of infusion bp what ever that is? wasn't there last time, maternity pads and all sorts and since wen do they use two red books
> 
> Im also in the uk but haven't been given a birth box. Does your midwife give you it? I'm only 11 days off my due date should I have one by now?Click to expand...
> 
> If you are havin home birth u should have it by now they give it u at 37weeks as ur not allowed home birth before that. Yes It comes from the midwife they should arrange to fetch it to you but as loozle says its only if ur havin a home birth.Click to expand...

Sorry I misunderstood. I'm not having a home birth. I was thinking it was something you had to take with you to the hospital when you give birth. I'll blame baby brain!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha it's ok :p it's just got the stuff that hospital use in it :p


----------



## mommasquirrel

Good Morning!! Stilling having cramp like pains o/off but nothing major. DH seems to be a fortune teller and predicts baby will arrive sometime tomorrow. I just laugh. I figure baby will show up when baby wants to show up. Today I will be walking a lot and hopefully we can get some good contractions started. I'm exhausted but will do what I can to help my body prepare for what lies ahead. I'm going with the expression, Relax-Breath-Release. Relax..your body knows the way, Breath..it's only temporary, Release..your fears. I keep telling myself that my birth plan is just that..a plan. Nothing is set in stone and that I must be willing to alter course if need be. The only thing right now on my mind is wondering when..when can I finally meet this person living inside of me. When can I hear the first cries...
Hope everyone has a good productive day. Looking forward to hearing about any/all news on the baby front. =) Who is scheduled for sections this week? Drmum? Anyone else?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We have those little immunization cards too. Thanks for explaining Mummysmurf. 

So, I have a dark bruise on my left knee and a welt and bruise on the side of my right hand from yesterday. I also had a rough night because my hip feels worse than ever and I just couldn't get or stay comfy. 

Loozle how is baby doing? Any different from the boys as babies?


----------



## molly86

Momma squirel I'll try to remember that. Sounds like a good plan. It is all about relaxing and breathing. And after all our bodies are designed to give birth. My dh has also made a prediction. He thinks he coming on the 28th feb. But I think it's just wishful thinking as that's his first day off!


----------



## bumpwishes

Oooo I'm so excited for you ladies. Everyone is getting so close now! I wish my DD was sooner as I'm getting very impatient here, although I'm thinking I'm going to miss my bump rather a lot!. Everyone is pretty much predicting baby is going to be a boy, and since I have a gut feeling it's a girl, it's making the wait much harder. We've had a lot of boys recently born and I feel a girl is much overdue (and yes I am a little bit in preference of a girl for our first).

I'm feeling a tad anxious and down this evening. It appears to be a new evening feeling. 

Aww LilFoosh that's no fun. At least your LO is still happy and wriggling about. Hopefully the bruising fades quickly and you feel less achy!


----------



## DrMum

Soooo my predictions that's someone will deliver this weekend...... I went into labor overnight and am at the hospital waiting for a section this afternoon...... Will keep you posted girls!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet you never thought it would be you! Good luck, and try to keep us update!


----------



## mommasquirrel

How exciting Drmum. You are in my thoughts. Sending positive vibes your way for a safe delivery and fast recovery. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Teilana

Thinking of you drmum!!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Bookity

Oh Drmum!! Excited for you!!! Cannot wait to see your beautiful little bundle!!


----------



## frenchie35

So exciting, DrMum! We're all cheering for you!


----------



## bumpwishes

All the best drmum!! So exciting xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck and all the best Drmum look forward to updates :D


----------



## twinkie2

Good luck Dr Mum!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Hope it all goes smoothly DrMum! 

I have my 38 week midwife appointment. Last time I'll be seeing her, unless I go overdue, then she'll offer a sweep. I'm debating asking her to do an internal examination to see if anything is going on. She doesn't usually check, but I'm in so much pain I need to know if somethings happening. Hopefully she will oblige.


----------



## NellyLou

Hope you're doing well Drmum!


----------



## swampmaiden

Best wishes for your Csect birth, DrMum! Can't wait to see pictures, how exciting! &#10084;


----------



## Loozle

Good luck DrMum! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your beautiful baby! 
LilFoosh - she's doing great thank you! She's taken to breastfeeding like an expert and she is so chilled out. She's definitely my easiest baby. The boys absolutely adore her which is so lovely to see. I was worried that ds2 in particular would be jealous because of his age and the fact that he's such a mummy's boy but other than a little insecurity from him on our first day home, he's been fine! 
I hope your bruises fade quickly and aren't too painful.


----------



## bucherwurm

I was telling my husband we were expecting a baby this week, today. Didn't think it would be so soon. Good luck DrMum.


----------



## DentDoc16

Good luck DrMum!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck DrMum!!! So glad your were in the city already.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been a busy bee today. I expected to be totally sore from Mommy Con yesterday, but I was careful and wasn't too bad after a good night's sleep.

Today I've put all the baby's smaller clothes away (bigger stuff is going into a box in the closet or something later), made a batch of muffins for the freezer, made a batch of padsicles for the freezer (labeled "soothing ice packs" because DH has banned the word padsicle!), and brought up all the laundry I did the other day so I can finish packing the hospital bag after dinner. Diaper prep had to wait for tomorrow because DH has been doing laundry all day, but I may try to get the changing table a little organized if I have it in me. Not bad for a day I'd initially set aside as Do Nothing Day!


----------



## NellyLou

Aw, but padsicle is such a great word!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Right? Seems accurate. I'm not sure why it bugs him so much, he's generally not freaked out by feminine supplies. Maybe he just doesn't want to think of dessert and hygiene products at the same time  I think he was mostly just messing with me.


----------



## lamago

How do we make padsicles?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I followed this general guideline, but I didn't measure or anything. I did a generous squirt of witch hazel (the one I got had some aloe added, for extra benefit), spread on a squirt of aloe gel, and added a few drops of lavender oil. Hopefully I got the balance of enough soothing stuff without taking up all the absorbency ok. https://www.tallmomtinybaby.com/2013/05/padsicles-new-moms-perfect-companion.html


----------



## DrMum

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!! 

So.... I went to bed Saturday night, felt kind of uneasy but couldn't put my finger on it. DS was super clingy and even ended up in our bed which he rarely does unless ill or something. Around 3am I woke up cramping and they gradually got stronger and stronger. I left Dh and ds asleep and got up and had a hot bath which made them even stronger- when I stood up to get out the bath I had the most tremendous pressure so I call Dh who was perhaps understandably quite surprised to find me dripping wet in the bathroom puffing and panting and rolling my eyes! I called my OBs office and they said come right in. When I got to the hospital and they checked me I could NOT believe I was fully dilated!! Was whisked to the OR after anaesthetic consult and our son Rory was safely delivered within minutes. 
And after all the "huge baby scans" he was a petite little 8lb7oz!! 
He is breastfeeding like a dream, I'm up and mobile and we are all on cloud nine!

I'd like to thankyou all for making this long journey so normal for me and for the strength and solidarity of women!!!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Drmum so glad you and baby are safe and the delivery was quick. =) Hoping recovery goes quickly for you. looking forward to seeing little Rory. I am sure he knows he has a whole group of ladies waiting to check him out. :happydance: Congratulations and Happy Birthday little man. Glad your journey was quick.


----------



## twinkie2

Yay drmum! Congrats on your little guys arrival! Can't wait to see pics and so happy you are both doing well! 

Now if only the rest of us could show up at the hospital fully or almost fully dilated!! :haha:!


----------



## bucherwurm

So happy everything went well for you DrMum. Too bad you had to go through labour though! Have a good recovery.


----------



## NellyLou

Congrats DrMum!!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congratulations DrMum and welcome Rory!!! Absolutely thrilled that everything went smoothly and you are both doing well. :hugs:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats Drmum :D


----------



## Loozle

Congratulations DrMum! I can't wait to see a picture of baby Rory! Enjoy your little man :cloud9:


----------



## molly86

Congrats drmum!


----------



## frenchie35

DrMum, what a champ! All of us ladies are chomping at the bit as you have your little man in your arms. Rory, so cute, so cheeky! Blessings to you four!


----------



## Bookity

That's fantastic!! So happy you have little Rory in your arms now. 

Who's next ladies?!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Congratulations DrMum! I can't wait to see a picture of baby Rory! 

I think I have finally dropped a bit. The pressure down below is so much more now! :) I do want to get past 37 weeks (so, only two days) before he comes, but then I welcome him any day.


----------



## DentDoc16

Congratulations DrMum! Great birth story =) Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Teilana

Congrats drmum!!!

My ultrasound went well this morning. Baby is perfectly happy and healthy, just tiny like his mommy. 

Before leaving DH was saying that he just felt like today was going to be the day. And even after he dropped me off back at home, he said as he was leaving that that feeling hasn't gone away. I was quite carsick on the way home and asked DH to pull over at the end of our street. I don't have the same feeling as him that it will be today, but I think sometime this week.


----------



## Missbx

Woow I can't keep up with this thread! Congratulations to those that have had there babies :) 

I've been losing loads and loads of plug today I normally only lose a bit but today every time I wipe there's big blobs of yellowy snot like stuff sorry tmi. Is this a good sign? Im feeling so impatient to meet my baby and every little sign I'm getting excited over and then nothing happens :( x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hooray DrMum! Congratulations on little Rory :) 

Teilana, glad the little one looks good! Your fundal height was measuring behind, right?

Missbx, I think it can go either way with losing plug, but I hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too long.

Still no signs of anything happening over here. I really want to make it through this week to tie up loose ends and get some more meals in the freezer, but I really have a feeling this pregnancy is just going to keep on going. I don't know if it's all the stories I hear about first timers going over, or if it's because I'm so close to the end and not feeling too bad, or actual instinct. As long as I don't get too physically uncomfortable, I don't mind going a little over, but I'd rather not draw it out an extra two weeks and face induction. I'm going to talk to the midwife about EPO tomorrow, and maybe start this weekend. And I'm all ready with an eggplant parmesan recipe from a restaurant in Georgia that's famous for inducing labor ;)


----------



## mommasquirrel

Is anyone else scheduled for a section this week? 

I heard that italian food and any spicy food will help but there is no science behind it. I would do just about anything as I am so uncomfortable but my OB seems to think walking and walking and walking will do the trick. I tried bouncing on the birthing ball and EPO as well as RLT but so far my cervix is being uncooperative. I seriously think this kid just wants to sit close to me as long as possible. I did say I wanted a mommy's baby but seriously now I think I got what I asked for. DH is super anxious and he blushes every time he gets a kick or punch from baby. There is defin. no more room to grow in there as I can now feel most of baby's body and only very small pockets where it's just fluid around my abdomen. If we make it to Friday, we'll have some ultrasound pics to share. Fingers crossed we get a good sign of labor by this weekend or I mmay end up going on a road trip to Georgia with DH for a week. =( at that point I'll pray that baby doesn't come until we get back. I don't want to get stuck in Georgia at a random hospital.


----------



## MrsKChicago

A week long road trip? You're brave!


----------



## bumpwishes

Congratulations on your little boy drmum! Such lovely news! 

Hope baby works with your schedule mommasquirrel!


----------



## bucherwurm

Got back from grocery shopping a little bit ago. I'm feeling crampy and I think baby is trying to chisel her way out or something.


----------



## Teilana

Yes mrsk I'm the one that fundal height was measuring behind. DH and I were all prepared to stay and be told that we were going to have the baby today/tomorrow but I guess he gets to cook a bit longer!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I had a good walk and got some free donuts. I love our local donut shop. They make me feel good and they always ask about how I am doing. I swear I will be sure to send them a good picture of baby and me as a thank you. 
Anyone else feeling antsy? I feel like I am forgetting to do something and it's bugging me. I've been up and about all day trying to figure out what I missed. It's weird. I usually get this way before taking an exam when I was at school. DH think's it's just another phase of nesting so i dunno. 
I got good news today about one of my adopted mom's coming to visit in April. So excited. She's going to be the first to meet little one out of the family. DH is relieved because he was worried that no one was coming to visit us and we'd have to go to them in summer. :happydance:
As for the road trip..we will have to see. I will ask my OB what his thoughts are on us being so far away from our primary hospital. I can just imagine giving birth in the backseat while DH is trying to get us back to Florida, lol. Ohh the stories we will have if that happens.


----------



## Teilana

I've been nesting all day since we got home from our ultrasound. I finished off another blanket (for dh's cousin who's expecting in May) and then I started working on our mobile. I was quite frustrated that the balloons that I had bought to wrap the yarn around were not at all what I needed :( So tomorrow I'll have to go out and find some proper ones. And then I put away the load of baby clothes from everything we got at our shower. I don't think baby is going to be much longer the way I've felt the last few days and the extreme nesting feeling I've had all day.


----------



## molly86

Seems like a few of you think you might have your babies soon. How exciting! I wish I felt like that. But I haven't dropped yet. Haven't felt any braxton hicks. Just generally feel like nothing's going to happen for a while.


----------



## twinkie2

Totally nesting over here, but other than that, no feeling like baby is coming soon unfortunately :( I was not dilated at all at my last appt and baby was -3 station, so still needed to come down a bit, I don't feel like s/he has descended at all. Won't get checked again til March 4th, feels like forever away!! Pretty positive this little mallow will remain a March-mallow :haha:


----------



## frenchie35

Me too, Twinks. I only really have BH when I've overdone it or haven't drank enough water. At my last appointment I was only one finger dilated and his head hadn't started engaging yet. DD stayed in until 40+3, so I don't have any reason to think any differently for #2.


----------



## bucherwurm

After last nights pain and uncomfortable-ness I feel very emotional. More babies are coming, I watched a show with a birth. I'm sitting here feeling sorry for myself and wanting baby here. I'm scared of how things are going to change, but I think I'm ready to meet my baby. I have work tomorrow, so hopefully that will take my mind off of things, but I just keep crying today.


----------



## DrMum

Sounds promising for lots of ladies to be in action soon! I have everything crossed for lots of smooth easy deliveries and bouncing babies!

All well with us. We were discharged from hospital 20 hours after my surgery and home eating lunch before the 24 hour mark! Breastfeeding is going great, Rory is quite the skilled latcher and has fed almost constantly. You really forget how much they pee and poo! And how high pitched those early days cries are! 

We are all very much in love with him already. Feels like we have known him a long time already too. 

Stalking now for more updates and good news from you guys!


----------



## mommasquirrel

bucjerworm, I feel the same throughout the day but I keep reminding myself that another day just means I am closer to my child and that he/she just needs some more time. I keep telling myself that it will happen and when it does I will miss having them there quiet and kicking away. I broke down today because I was so exhausted and sore. I kept saying I'm done, I'm done. After taking a 3 hour nap I feel better and happier. I think the hormones and being exhausted just makes us get overwhelmed easily. 
I can't believe we have two more additions to the marchmallow baby's arrival list. I wonder if they will keep happening in sets of two's. 

I have an OB appt tomorrow and will be asking lots of questions. Hopefully I'll get some answers. DH is anxious and we are both very worried about next week. I know I shouldn't worry but I hate not knowing and having the possibility of giving birth without my DH being there..We literally have no family nearby and no one is visiting until baby is almost a month old. Hoping all of this doesn't give me high blood pressure. We will see. Sending fairy dust to everyone in hopes they can get some restful sleep. I feel better just being able to close my eyes for a few hours. Also, Love you girls for being such a wonderful group. I feel like we're sisters in some ways since I can talk about anything and you don't care and offer support. ---see I told you..I'm hormonal..lol Goodnight


----------



## twinkie2

Aw, momma, I think a lot of us are getting to that emotional state :hugs: I hope you get some good rest too!


----------



## Bookity

Little Warren joined the february marchmallows this morning at 10:20. 7 lb 11.6 oz &21.5 inches.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds so stressful, Momma :(

Warren is just too cute, Bookity!

I went to the midwife today and she offered me a cervical check. She also confirmed that it wouldn't really give us any useful information, so despite my curiosity, I turned it down. She suggested that I get one next week because at that point it would be useful to know if my cervix is ripening, or if we need to get a little more aggressive with at home methods to avoid induction. After my appointment, I used the bathroom and got a teeny tiny bit of pinpoint spotting, so maybe things will start happening after all, instead of taking their time til I'm way overdue like I've been expecting. Nothing since then, so who knows?


----------



## DrMum

Congrat bookity!!! Warren is adorable :D


----------



## lamago

Congrat bookity and drmum! I'd better get my butt walking to help this baby out!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh yay!! Congrats Bookity, he's a cutie!

DrMum glad to hear everything is going well! Recovery and breast feeding are two of my biggest worries right now. How is DS1 doing?

I have 2 more days of work, today and Friday, so this baby better at least hold out until then! :haha:

Less than 4 days left until March!!

ETA: 4 boys and 3 girls so far.

And where are MrsBrown & MissFrick?


----------



## frenchie35

This is nowhere near as exciting as having a baby photo to post, but I finished and finally washed my star blanket!

Thanks, Mommasquirrel, for those words of encouragement. It is all very true and what I should be focusing on instead of how DH doesn't know how to hang laundry! I need to avoid those wife-zilla moments...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150225_094900934 - Edited (2).jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's beautiful Frenchie!


----------



## twinkie2

Wow Frenchie! I am thoroughly impressed, I could never do something like that!


----------



## molly86

Congrats bookity! 
Guess what there's going to be another February marshmallow! After saying yesterday I've no sign of anything happening my waters went this morning. There was no sudden gush. Just a slow trickle for the last 6 hours now. At first I thought it was wee. Anyway been to the hospital and they've checked me over. All is good. I have to go back tomorrow for induction if it doesn't start on its own in the mean time.


----------



## twinkie2

Eek, that is so exciting Molly! I hope things get going for you today on your own!!! Were you dilated much yet?


----------



## molly86

No. And still no sign of any contractions. It's about 14 hours now before I have to go in so hoping something starts soon. I just feel normal except for every time I move I lose some more water.


----------



## Loozle

Warren is gorgeous Bookity :cloud9:

Good luck Molly! I hope you contractions start naturally soon!

Frenchie, I love that blanket! I would never be able to make something like that, I'm really impressed! 

MrsK, it sounds like something might be starting to happen for you too, how exciting! 

I can't believe how many marchmallows are arriving early! :happydance: 

As for us, Rebecca was weighed on Monday which was day 12 and she had put on 4oz and now weighs 6lb 7oz. Still teeny but I'm pleased that she's put some weight on, she's doing well on mummy milk!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, Frenchie, it's beautiful! You should make me one, you're not busy, right? ;)

Molly, good luck! I hope things get moving on their own soon.

Loozle, I'm glad Rebecca is gaining. She'll be a big chunker before you know it :D

No signs of anything after that tiny pinpoint of spotting yesterday, so I'm back to thinking I may have a bit of a wait after all. It's got me more motivated to tie up all the loose ends that are dangling, though. I finally got the hospital bag mostly packed last night, I just have a couple nightgowns and a lightweight robe that are in the washer right now, and I have to actually take the copies of the birth plan off the printer and put them in the bag. Today I plan to prep the cloth diapers, and organize the changing table, put his last few bits of laundry away, and make some muffins for the freezer. And I should measure the rocking chair to see if the cushions I'm eying on Amazon will fit. After that, I don't think there's a lot I can do without DH.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

molly86 said:


> No. And still no sign of any contractions. It's about 14 hours now before I have to go in so hoping something starts soon. I just feel normal except for every time I move I lose some more water.

I was like that with DD wen my waters went it would only leak out wen I walked lol :p good luck hope it starts on its own don't imagine induction being nice :p


----------



## bumpwishes

Congratulations Bookity!!

All the best Molly, hope things go well.

Frenchie I am extremely impressed by your skills, that's such a beautiful blanket. I wish I had your talent.

I feel so far behind here, so many babies coming and I'm certain I have several more weeks at least. I'm so pleased and excited for you all though. It is lovely to see so many beautiful and healthy babies arriving.

Loozle I'm glad your little one is doing so well :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's a gorgeous blanket Frenchie

Bumpwishes I know the feeling I feel like I'm gonna be last even though it's only 2week and 4days til my due date lol and once I make it to 40weeks il start worrying since I'll then need him out asap or won't get my home birth hehe


----------



## mommasquirrel

Just got back from my OB appt and I'm still closed. Looks like little one is baking a lot longer than we had anticipated. Also told it's a no go for me to travel out of state since I am so far along. Looks like little one might not be such a chunker since I am still measuring at 34 cm. We'll have some more info after the ultrasound on Friday. I'm praying that if baby doesn't come by Saturday that he/she will wait until next weekend. I don't like the idea of being alone and going into labor. =( Oh yea, I am super swollen from the hips down. Doctor is not concerned but dear god I look like I am harboring a bath tubs worth of water in my lower extremities. Really looking forward to feeling "normal" again. 
Anyone else have appts this week?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope baby cooperates for you and shows up fast or waits til your DH is back. It bodes well that everything is closed up tight! Especially since this is your first, right? 

I had my weekly appointment yesterday, so I'm off the hook til Tuesday the 3rd unless something happens.


----------



## bumpwishes

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Bumpwishes I know the feeling I feel like I'm gonna be last even though it's only 2week and 4days til my due date lol and once I make it to 40weeks il start worrying since I'll then need him out asap or won't get my home birth hehe


Awww aha, glad I'm not the only one. You're not that far off though!! You never know when he might choose to arrive :)

Not long mommasquirrel. Fingers crossed baby times things right. I wouldn't want you to be on your own! Hope you have a good scan Friday. I have my 36 week appointment coming up.


----------



## bucherwurm

I finished my second last day of work today. One more day on Saturday, and I'm done. I have mixed feelings about this.
I have an appointment tomorrow. I think it will be my 38 week one. How did that happen? I will probably be told that I am GBS positive. I found that out last Wednesday at my pre-admit.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! I've been one to silently stalk this thread and I've only posted a few times. Thought I would let you ladies know that we are scheduled for our c-section March 3rd unless he comes sooner. Good luck to all of you ladies! Congrats to those who have already had theirs!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry to hear about the GBS test, bucherwurm :(

Less than a week, Redskins! Good luck with the section!


----------



## ladybrown33

Tomorrow my induction process will begin at 9pm. Making the day seem like the longest one ever. Hopefully all goes well


----------



## Bookity

Good luck ladybrown!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## twinkie2

Best of luck ladybrown!


----------



## frenchie35

So close, ladybrown! We'll be thinking of you and your little one.

Redskins, so close, but maybe seems like so far? You'll have a baby in your arms in no time! Prayers for patience and peace for you.

Remember, ladies: 50% give birth before their due date, 50% after. Going to and past your date is not as crazy as our impatient minds would think!

You all are so kind about the blanket. I'll think of you ladies when I wrap my babes in it!

Nothing much going on here. The in-laws are coming into town for the day. I had a sudden burst of non-fatigue to make cupcakes this morning. Oh, and my hospital bags are packed!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Goodluck today ladybrown. Congrats on setting a date redskins

Bumpwishes, mummysmurf- I feel the same way! I still have 2 weeks left, it feels weird because I have a hard end date (scheduled section) but I'm hoping I go early like DrMum and get to the hospital already 10 cms! That would be great. I really have no idea what to expect because both my birth experiences have been so different for many reasons.

Bucher, i have 1 day left as well, Friday. But I had a terrible day at work yesterday, so I am definitely looking forward to being done. A manager I have to work with infrequently was rude. Not unusual behaviour for him, he is like a bratty child and thinks he can say whatever he wants if he later says he was joking. Normally I would let it go but... you know, hormones. At least I didn't cry but I wanted to tell him off so badly and I let it ruin my lunch. And then I spent 3 hours retraining the most incompetent person on our team on a process that normally takes 20 minutes. :gun:

I hope the swelling/water retention let's up a bit Momma! I have an appointment this afternoon.


----------



## HopefulInNL

I feel the same way LilFooshFoosh about work right now! I'm a little jealous you are done tomorrow! I'm just working up until this LO shows up! BUT, oh my the hormones are getting to me. I have been so impatient and aggravated with coworkers...seems like every little thing they do, makes me upset! I'm doing my best to put a smile on my face...but I curse at them after they walk away! I just can't wait to be on maternity leave! lol. Plus, I'm getting tired of all the pregnant jokes...YES people, I'm still pregnant and I know I'm about to pop and I am ready for this! 

Sorry for the little rant!


----------



## HopefulInNL

I'm ready little guy! I started EPO two days ago...going to start taking it 3 times a day starting today (was just taking it twice) and I also started bouncing on the exercise ball a few nights ago! Maybe it will help!
 



Attached Files:







37+1.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsKChicago

My boobs went into overdrive last night! So much colostrum. It kind of waxes and wanes in general, so I'm not reading into it too much, but I'm kind of curious if it's a sign of things to come.

The crib is supposedly coming home today, which means probably it will get assembled tomorrow evening. All the diapers are ready to go and just need to be sorted by size, and I have maybe a load or two of laundry that I can't get to until the nursery is ready (bedding mainly), the car seat needs to be installed once DH is done hauling the crib home, and after that, it's just little bits and pieces of not urgent stuff (hanging paintings, etc). If he waits til his due date, or even til Monday, we'll be in great shape, but if he comes tomorrow we'll be ok. Hopefully we can get one more date night in.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I just got back from my appointment. I ended up having a scan because I was a little worried about falling and potentially feeling slightly reduced movements. They checked movement, breathing, heart rate etc, it's scored out of 8 and baby girl got 8. But the tech made a note saying there is a single loop of cord around my baby's neck. I'm so upset and terrified. I'm going for NSTs every 2 days and my c-section was moved up to the 6th. I don'the even know how I will make it another week, I'm so scared. :cry:


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're almost there, Foosh! It sounds like she's doing great! And if they're aware of the cord, they'll keep an extra close eye on you.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm sorry you have that worrying you, Foosh! So few women get scans this late in the game, so who knows how many babies get a bit jumbled up with their cord and then pop out fine. Maybe 5 minutes later the cord was elsewhere. With some of the strong kicks and rolls I'm getting at this point, I'm surprised he hasn't unplugged himself!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hope everything ok foosh that must be scarey


----------



## twinkie2

Hoping everythings okay Foosh! Glad they are keeping a close eye on you!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies. I've calmed down a bit, baby has been obliging and moving regularly. I'm going to try to relax but I have my parents on standby for DS in case I have to go in unexpectedly.


----------



## kealz

Hi ladies! 

How exciting that we are getting news of these little ones making their way into world now!! :) I don't update very often but have followed the thread from the start and wanted to share my congratulations with the mama who already have their beautiful babies and good luck to those of you who are patiently waiting! :) Not long now! 

Foosh - Glad baby is showing you all is well and at least you've not long to wait to check in on her again - hopefully she's found a way to slip right out of her tangle, us girls are so resourceful! ;) 

As for me: I'm having an elective section which was due on the 16th but has now been pushed forward to this Tuesday!! Baby hasn't grown as much as expected in last couple of weeks so they're going to whip him/her out of there! Such a worry and a shock at first but now just looking forward to meeting baby sooner. :) I've got to have steroid injections to mature the baby's lungs - had one yesterday and got one today. It was such an emotional day yesterday when they told me about the baby and 1st jab hurt so much that I burst into tears like a great big wuss! :( A bit scared about going about for second one today, partly the pain (it's a lot of liquid pumped into thigh muscle) and partly cause they'll see me coming and start drawing straws for who gets lumbered with the crier! Lol.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Lilfoosh: I've heard babies do all sorts of things with their cord. from pulling, grabbing, even holding onto it during the birth like it's a life line. Ia m sure everything will be fine and baby will take off it's temporary scarf before the fireworks. =)
Frenchie: you are hilarious about the unplugged comment. I feel that way all the time with how much this little one rolls. It's so painful now when he/she rolls and I can see the outline of the shoulder, bum and legs moving. it's cool and creepy at the same time. :wacko:
Kealz: I'm glad the doctors decided to pull the little one out early. I have heard those steroid shots are unpleasant but I am glad you are so brave. I too have issue with shots. Actually it's anything requiring me to get a needle. Since getting diagnosed with GD I have to fingerprick myself 4+ times a day now. I cried in the beginning and now I wince before it even happens. i still don't like it but I know it has to be done. I don't look forward to all the needles, shots or IV when I have to go in for delivery. I'm a big wuss and cry. 
So for me, I'm excited for the ultrasound today. Hopefully some good news on this growth scan. Then it's off to Endocrinology to get a pep talk about my morning numbers. :growlmad: Getting even more frustrated as I've literally tried everything up to standing on my head to get good numbers and I'm still having issues. Well that and I've gained like 12 pounds in less than 3 weeks.. I think I am absorbing water from the atmosphere via osmosis at the moment. The proof is in my legs and feet. Going to attempt a long walk after lunch to promote some circulation. Wish me luck!


----------



## twinkie2

Hope the US goes great momma!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the section, Kealz! I'm sure it's scary, but it sounds like baby is in good hands :)

I hope you have good results from the ultrasound, and the endocrinologist isn't too bad, momma. Just remember, you're almost done! 

I'm terrible with knives and needles, too. It was actually a big factor in my choosing the midwives - I knew they'd support me in natural birth and reduce the likelihood of needles in my spine and IVs. Gah! The idea of needles in my spine is just creeptastic. Way more scary than pushing a baby out without drugs 

I'm not impatient yet, but I am starting to symptom spot! I've mentioned a few of them to DH and he told me to stop stressing. I'm not stressing, just super curious! I'm gonna keep up on the leg shaving just in case ;) I started EPO orally last night, too. After talking to the midwife, it made sense to get a cervical check next week (I didn't want to go through one just out of curiosity), so I'll be glad to have an idea of what's going on.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I don't see midwife til 39+1 :p they was supposed to do an antenatal wen dropped off my box and didn't so missed out on one lol my dd is ill at the moment with some sort of stomach bug iv been having to change her nappie every 5min they have smelled so bad, she just been sick all over carpet as well :( and I fear I'm getting it too :(


----------



## Bookity

Oh mummy smurf, that's terrible!! I hope your daughter recovers quickly and you manage to escape catching it!

Feeling very unsupported in bfing. DH keeps nagging about wanting me to pump for him to feed him. I did pump this morning because I had such a hard time getting Warren to eat last night. He would wake angry and fall asleep every time I put him to breast, it was terrible. So I woke super engorged and uncomfortable and there was no way he was going to be able to latch with how full I was so I had to relieve the pressure. My manual hand pump isn't working and I'm not sure why, so I had to break out my double electric which I really REALLY didn't want to do. I have a bad habit of falling to what I know or what I consider "easier" in some aspects (certainly being chained to a pump isn't exactly easy)... I just really need to stick to my guns on this and have no support (in person).

Whew, had to let that out.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh Bookity that sucks! I used to take off DS's socks when he would fall asleep at the breast, or I'd switch sides. I'm sure there are a ton of tricks for that. I hope your DH smartens up and gets on board, it's hard enough without his input!


----------



## mommasquirrel

that sucks in regards to the no support in BFing. Hoping baby will catch on. have you tried using a paci. If he's not hungry maybe he just wants soothing. Also if getting engorged you can take a hot shower and manually release some of the milk. Call up your local lactation consultant or look at videos on youtube. I currently have to do the hot shower and baby is not even here so I just have to release some of the pressure or it feels like they turn into throbbing rocks on my chest.

update: Ultrasound went incredibly well. baby is measuring roughly 6 pounds 6 ounces give or take a pound. So glad the baby isn't massive like my OB predicted. Had to reschedule my endocrinology appt. The doctor was sick after returning from a trip to Haiti.. So yea, i don't mind..stay away germs!! lol 

Here is the only picture we were given for today. soo in love with this littler person.
 



Attached Files:







baby squirrel 37 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frenchie35

I ended up having to do exclusive pumping with a double electric for 5-6 weeks with DD because she gave me such cracked nipples and it was hard to keep her attention for more than a minute or two. I tried all the ear, foot and cheek rubbing, but she just wasn't interested. She loved the bottle and would chug it down. I know this isn't really advice that helps you, but I wanted to say that I can relate, because no one could tell me why my nipples were in such bad shape or why DD wasn't really interested in eating more. However after a couple of weeks of pumping I popped her back on the breast and we had a couple good months until she discovered she could eat other things. Then I had to really insist with the feedings - we were able to keep the morning feeding until she was 1 year since she was a bit groggy when she woke so I could sneak it in. I guess what my main point is that even though everyone says breast is best and everyone tells you that your baby really loves your milk and feeding, it can certainly not feel like it at times. You feel like you made the sacrifice of BFing for nothing and you have to force something that should be "natural". If it's something that you really want to continue, you have to fight for it: just like during your pregnancy when you were on your left side and you REALLY wanted to roll over on your right...


----------



## Bookity

Little update. Warren fed great all day yesterday and has also done fantastically thru the night. I keep setting my alarm to go off in 3 hours and he always wakes me before that (closer to two). I'm finding he feeds better if I turn on the lamp rather than just relying on the night light. Very pleased with the direction things are going!!


----------



## Loozle

That's great news Bookity! Rebecca was very sleepy for her first few days, constantly falling asleep feeding. She still does occasionally now but it's getting easier to wake her to finish her feed. I tend to change her nappy to wake her as she really doesn't like being changed! At the moment she's feeding every 2 hours in the day usually and anywhere between 2 hours and 3.5 hours at night. 

I'm glad your scan went well mommasquirrel!


----------



## DrMum

Morning all, just up checking in to see if we have any new babies to report?! 

Oh gosh breastfeeding! Well I'm a big fan and I love it and for me it's one of the very best bits of the whole process! BUT yeah there are times when it's tough! Right now my supply is soooooo over the top - just over 2.5 x what a 5 day old baby needs. Shouldn't be a big problem right? Well it's the crazy let down, super engorgement, DS practically drowning in milk!
I saw a lactation consultant yesterday and even she was kind of wowed. We have implemented various strategies to try and reduce supply a bit so I'm hoping that will start helping in the next day or so. 

Anyway...how is everyone else? 

Cute scan momma! Crazy to think the next time you see that gorgeous bundle will be in your arms! 
Frenchie- it's late but I loved your blanket!
Mrsk- are you still on for the midwife/doula birth you are hoping for?
Bookity and loozle- hang in there with the nursing!!

Someone else asked... Where is missfrick? Is she ok?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I just checked the front page and CoffeePuffin, Nelly and LadyBrown all welcomed their little bundles! Congrats ladies!!!!

I was asking about Missfrick, maybe she's had hers too?

So exciting, I'll have to check the front page more often lol


----------



## frenchie35

I'm trying to keep the front page up to date with info from here and facebook. I apologize in advance if I get the dates wrong because of the time difference and the fact that mommas (understandably) actually take the time to collect themselves and bond with their babes before posting birth info.


----------



## MrsKChicago

MissFrick is doing well. She posted on the FB page that she thought she was having contractions overnight, but hasn't updated in a few hours. Hopefully it's a good sign and she's busy having a baby!

Bookity, I'm so sorry your DH is being unsupportive. What a turd :( You and Warren will figure it out without him, and we'll all be here to cheer you on! I'm glad he's figuring it all out.

I'm still on track for midwives and doulas and all that hippie stuff, DrMum :D As long as no emergencies pop up, we should be in good shape. If I go overdue to the point where we have to do a hospital induction, I keep the midwives and doula but lose the fancy room and waterbirth (the fancy rooms aren't set up for the increased monitoring, etc), so I'm hoping he isn't too cozy in there. I'm feeling surprisingly patient otherwise. One of the ladies at tutoring Thursday night said that of all the women she's known in the final stretch, I'm the most like my normal self. I wish I could take some credit for it, but I think it's just pure good luck. It helps that DH has been great (except the nursery slacking!), and picks up the slack when I need to rest. 

I started EPO orally the other day, and I'll probably be adding in vaginal EPO soon. We'll find out if I need the extra boost at my appointment Tuesday or if things seem to be progressing on their own. I won't be one bit surprised if I go overdue, but I'm stepping things up to avoid going too far over.


----------



## DrMum

LilFooshFoosh said:


> I just checked the front page and CoffeePuffin, Nelly and LadyBrown all welcomed their little bundles! Congrats ladies!!!!
> 
> I was asking about Missfrick, maybe she's had hers too?
> 
> So exciting, I'll have to check the front page more often lol

You know it didn't even occur to me to check the front page! 

Thanks foosh!


----------



## missfrick

Hi Ladies,
MrsK told me you all were worried about me - sorry I've been so quiet on the board it's just easier for me on Facebook (which I know not all of you have)
I was pretty sure I was in labor last night, contractions woke me up and were pretty regular for about 1.5 hours, but then I fell back asleep and when I woke up it was over... I'm already dilated to a 3 so the doc feels I'll go soon, though I'm not so sure.


----------



## Bookity

DrMum, I know what you mean about huge supply. When I pumped regularly I'd get about 2.5x what my baby needed too. Built an awesome stash with it, but think it contributed to my getting mastitis 3x. Considering babies are more effective than pumps, I may end up needing some pointers from you!!


----------



## DrMum

Bookity I just wrote you a huge reply and then managed to delete it... I'm in my phone - let me get back to my iPad and I'll re-write!!!!


----------



## mommasquirrel

I think the one single thing I am looking forward to the most from this pregnancy is hearing/seeing this little one for the first time. As a first time mom I don't know what to expect or what I will feel but I do know that it makes me get all teary just thinking about it. I've heard so many birth stories and have witnessed a few births but it's different. I remember watching the look on my SIL's face when she met her son for the first time. It's almost as if everyone in the room disappeared and a ray of light was shining on them. My brother was crying as the babe was holding onto his finger. It was as if I was watching something on TV. So surreal. Now that I am just sitting around with more time than I expected I keep going through each scenario from the best to worst case. I don't know if it's just me preparing myself mentally or if I am just a weirdo. My DH thinks the latter of course. 
I wonder..I wonder when this little person will make his/her grand entrance and how long it will take. I wonder if he/she will look like me or him. I wonder.. 
For the new moms..how did you feel when you met your child the first time? Moms to be: What do you look forward to right after the birth?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm really looking forward to just checking him out, seeing who he looks like, counting all his toes, etc. And I really look forward to seeing DH meet him and get to know him, because he just isn't able to bond with him before birth the way I am.


----------



## twinkie2

For the moms with the awesome milk supplies....were you taking any supplements or anything prior to or just after birth that has helped so much with the supply, or are you just crazy lucky!? although I can see where too much would be bad, ie drowning baby from the let down :( 

FTM here, I'd say meeting him/her for the very first moment and seeing just who it is the DH and I made together!!


----------



## rapunzel87

Hello all :) Just found out about this group and excited to join! :)

I am due on March 15th! Also a FTM :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to the group, Rapunzel. Do you know what you're having? How's pregnancy treating you so far?

We're still so way behind on the nursery, but I've got the most important corner done. His dresser is all full and organized, and his diapers are all ready to go! I just need to get the wipe warmer out of the closet and set it up, and get the nicer cloth wipes and the diaper pail out of the box of baby stuff that's still in the garage. For now, the hanging tube is full of dry cheapie baby washcloth wipes. I've been promised that the rest of the nursery is getting finished tomorrow, but I'm glad to have the essentials ready. He'll be sleeping in our room anyway, so all we really _need_ immediately is diaper and clothes storage, and the rocking chair. I'll share photos of the rest when it's all put together!
 



Attached Files:







changing table 1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









changing table 2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rapunzel87

Thats a lovely set up MrsKChicago :)

And I am due March 15th!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

rapunzel87 said:


> Thats a lovely set up MrsKChicago :)
> 
> And I am due March 15th!!

Welcome  you having a boy Or girl? Your due the same date as me hehe


----------



## bucherwurm

Woke up this morning and went to the bathroom to see some blood on my underwear. I had been up in the night a lot and had a few bathroom trips then, but I don't turn the lights on, so I don't know if it was associated with plug or what. It scared me for a second, since blood was always a bad thing to see, but then I was thinking, well I'm near the end and it could actually be a good thing. I've been crampy now and then, so while I'm not getting my hopes up, I will keep an eye on things today. 
Thankfully I'm done work now, as of yesterday. I was sad as I left, but I didn't want to take a chance of going into labour alone at the store.


----------



## frenchie35

Was there a lot of blood and was it bright red? It could be your bloody show.

Update from missfrick: "No baby yet. She'll be here today, I just got the epidural... Water broke... Had meconium... So they'll be taking her before skin-to-skin"


----------



## twinkie2

bucherworm-that's exciting I hope it was your show!!!

I have a question. this morning I woke up and the top side of my bell hurt so bad. Not contracting or anything like that. The best way I can think to try to explain it is that it is crazy tender. Anyone else have this? Should I be concerned? I'm just not sure what to think. I would guess all is fine, but hoping someone else may be able to shed a little light for me!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Bucher that's exciting, I hope things are happening and go quickly for you!

Thanks for the update Frenchie. Good luck MissFrick!!!

Twinkle could you LOL have kicked you there a bunch and you feel a little bruised?

When I first saw DS I thought "Are you sure that one is mine?" :haha: Then they brought him closer and I was smitten.


----------



## twinkie2

Maybe... I;m starting to wonder if i dropped a bit, my belly doesnt look the same from above...maybe its just the skin/muscles being pulled down more?

Also went to the bathroom and I lost some of my plug :happydance: At least I know I must be dilating a little for that to happen right!!? I wasn't dilated at all when I was last checked.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Does your mucus plug have to have blood in it?
I ask because I think I may have started loosing it today, last twice wen iv gone toilet iv had some Little globs of Sticky cm and also what I would describe as ewcm. Iv been tired all day too but didn't get to sleep til 2am and got up about 11 did the hoovering noticed my pad was wet after and don't know if it was cause of hoovering or if it's a sign.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It doesn't always have blood. 

Anyone seen anything from Molly? Her water broke the other day, so she probably has her LOL now too! Hope all Is well


----------



## Bookity

Nope mummy_smurf!! I didn't have any blood in the plug I lost when my labor started this time. Doesn't have to happen!


----------



## twinkie2

No blood so far today for me, just lots of mucus!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oh that's good I'm thinking something defo happening for me baby seems be getting me empty my bowels lol I'm gonna go for a walk tomorrow and bounce on yoga ball tonight


----------



## ladybrown33

View attachment 848481
After a long 26 hours baby was born on February 28z weighing 7lbs 15oz. Just wanted to update you guys who aren't on Facebook. Breastfeeding is challenging so I'm pumping as well. Babies name is King William and I just wanted to see his little face most but once I got him in my arms I could barely see through the tears
 



Attached Files:







20150228_014716.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats again, ladybrown :)

Sounds like lots of baby action today! Hopefully we see some more Marchmallows soon!

No plug or anything here, but judging from the new sensation in my pelvis, I think maybe he's starting to engage a little. I'll find out at my appointment Tuesday, I guess. 

Is anyone else ravenous? I've been eating like a teenager the past couple days! Feed meeeeee! I don't know if it's a symptom of something or if I'm just a glutton ;)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Nope not had that :p I just had the first sign I'm gonna produce milk this time thou lol was feeling all itchy so squeezed em n a bit of white stuff came out, colostrum I'm guessing lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, good sign! I've been getting colostrum for awhile, but I think I'm making even more recently.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hope everyone's day went well. I had something scary happen while I was out by myself doing errands. I usually pack snacks and bring them wherever I go but today I simply forgot. I wasn't feeling hungry at all and when I finally got home I got super shakey. Legs, hands and felt dizzy beyond anything I felt before. =( I grabbed some sugary drink in the fridge downed it and almost instantaneously felt better. Hoping that no one else is experiencing this like me. I am now going to shove food in my mouth and keep snacks everywhere. Also, DH left for Georgia today. praying little one stays put until Friday night. I stopped taking EPO and RLT just in case.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been absolutely ravenous for a couple days, and when it hits, it hits hard. I've had a couple of "MUST EAT NOW" moments. I wonder if my body is storing energy in anticipation of not wanting to eat during labor. I bought a lot of snack food for during nursing, but I've been dipping into it already.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: I didn't even think of it, that our bodies are storing up lots of calories for when we won't be eating during labor. I need to pick up some fenugreek to put into baked goods. My freezer is nice and packed and I am printing out a meal plan/schedule. I also need to pick up a few pizza's as DH has requested that as an easy alternative. If only salads would keep in the freezer. I'd make a ton of batches up. 
MrsK are you getting excited? I know that we can all go over but we know now for sure our babies WILL be here in less than 3 weeks since most doctors will not allow us to go over 42 weeks. Eeeeek... More cute baby photos....Can't wait. I wonder who will be thee lucky one to actually have their little one on their due date. 
Frenchie: did you knit the blanket or crotchet? After baby is grown up I may need to hire you to make me one. =P I keep looking on etsy to see if anyone makes them and if I like the color pattern. DH wants a red/white/blue one...he loves patriotic themes.


----------



## MrsKChicago

MissFrick's baby girl is here! Our first actual March baby, I think!

I'm so excited, but definitely nervous! I thought he'd take his time, but I don't know after today. He feels so low! It's definitely not the most comfortable I've ever been... How are you feeling? I can't wait to see what all these yellow bumps turn out to be :D

We got a few frozen pizzas, too, and some more snack foods. DH made a giant pan of mac and cheese for the freezer, and he'll make a couple more tomorrow. I think we're in really good shape on food for the newborn days.

I'm sure you could find someone on etsy to do a custom color blanket for you :)


----------



## mkyerby16

:hi: Hi ladies! I've been here all along but I've kept pretty quiet just following for the most part. Wanted to jump in a little more as we're all ready to meet our sweet little ones! Congrats to those who have already gotten to meet theirs!! I find it so nerve wracking knowing something huge is going to happen soon but not knowing exactly when!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hey mykerby, how's it going? It really is crazy not knowing a date, isn't it? Like, I could have a baby tomorrow! Or not for 2 1/2 weeks! Someone get these babies some calendars!


----------



## mkyerby16

I know right! I just don't see how I can make it much longer even though I'm not due till the 20th and this is my first. He's definitely dropped and is sooo low it's so uncomfortable and hurts so much when he hits my cervix. At my last appt I was 60% effaced but only like half a cm dilated although I know that doesn't mean much. Guess I'll just have to keep waiting! I'm jealous of those who don't have to work anymore! I'm trying to work till I pop but it's so hard lately as I'm an xray tech and have to push stretchers and move patients around.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mommasquirrel said:


> MrsK: I didn't even think of it, that our bodies are storing up lots of calories for when we won't be eating during labor. I need to pick up some fenugreek to put into baked goods. My freezer is nice and packed and I am printing out a meal plan/schedule. I also need to pick up a few pizza's as DH has requested that as an easy alternative. If only salads would keep in the freezer. I'd make a ton of batches up.
> MrsK are you getting excited? I know that we can all go over but we know now for sure our babies WILL be here in less than 3 weeks since most doctors will not allow us to go over 42 weeks. Eeeeek... More cute baby photos....Can't wait. I wonder who will be thee lucky one to actually have their little one on their due date.
> Frenchie: did you knit the blanket or crotchet? After baby is grown up I may need to hire you to make me one. =P I keep looking on etsy to see if anyone makes them and if I like the color pattern. DH wants a red/white/blue one...he loves patriotic themes.

I had dd on her due date don't rate my chances of it happening twice :p


----------



## bucherwurm

Can't believe we are actually approaching due dates now! 
I know baby is going to come soon, but after all this time, it's hard to believe that time can be literally any day now!


----------



## bumpwishes

Congratulations to all the new mums!! Cannot believe we are finally at this point. Babies everywhere aha and such lovely pictures!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wouldn't that be something, mummy smurf? 

I can't believe I'm due in THREE days. I mean, when the hell did that happen? I got on DH yesterday about not having any gas in the car - it's even in the labor paperwork, keep a full tank! He said he thought that was for closer to the due date. Uh, we really can't get any closer to the due date, honey! He's so smart in most ways, but sometimes I wonder what planet he's from!

I'm not as achy as I was yesterday, but I haven't been up and on my feet much either. I'm guessing I'm going to go a few days over 40 weeks, but not drastically late. Early next week would be nice, it would give us Sunday off to finish everything up, maybe go on one last date.


----------



## Bookity

Too funny about your hubby MrsK!! I disn't get that issue this time. Since our first came at 36+2, I just reminded him how far I was and he would get antsy. Haha


----------



## MrsKChicago

The best part was his response. "It just takes so long to get gas." Yes, that's why you avoid doing it on the way to the hospital when your wife is in labor! What a goof... I'm not sure either one of us truly comprehends that there's going to be a little baby in a few days!


----------



## mommasquirrel

mkyerby: I heard that keeping active will help labor along. I'm pretty sedentary now and have days when I do a lot of walking and I notice I have more intense BH on those days. i swear, during my next pregnancy I'm going to be super active and not like I am now. I feel so tired all the time and all I do is spend a majority of my days with my feet up. 
my poor DH is going to go crazy being away. He called me four times yesterday, it was sweet. 
MrsK: I keep wondering, is it today? Will it happen right now or maybe in a few hours? It's so exciting yet crazy to think that these little ones will be making their grand entrance in hours, days, maybe a week or two. That reminds me, I'll gas up the car tomorrow when I have some energy to leave the house. Also, I just realized that i don't have one single pacifier in the house. I think that was what has been bugging me for the last week. Going on amazon now to get a few in case this kid needs them. aaaahhh!!!!


----------



## bucherwurm

Well, we have a full moon this week (the 5th) and a new moon in a couple weeks (20th), so I wonder if this will effect things at all? My original due date was March 4 (moved a few days due to ultrasound). I'm curious if we get a lot of full moon babies.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'll be happy as long as baby dnt choose Sunday or Monday lol can u imagine that.. I have an engineer comin Sunday to install sky tv and one comin monday to install broadband, imagine having to tell them to get out as iv just gone in Labour lol although baby is defo going to be born nameless if I dont get something decided soon. What happened to the burst of energy for Labour yesterday and today iv just felt so tired I do wander if it's baby tellin me get lots of sleep or something lol


----------



## Teilana

I have been exhausted the last couple days too. Today I have just felt like something is off and I can't place my finger on it though. I just took a 3 hour nap and still feel off. Baby is moving his normal amounts. I wonder if things are slowly starting but refusing to tell me for sure that they are. Last night when I went to bed and on my nightly bathroom trips I had so much lightning crotch that I couldn't walk standing straight or at a normal pace, it was much slower. Today has been much better on that front though. 

Any of you mommas that have had your little ones or are waiting for #2+, did you feel like this before going into labour? I would totally be okay with him arriving this week.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think it's normal to be really tired in the last few weeks. I've been napping a lot. Still waiting for that supposed burst of energy right before labor.


----------



## Missbx

I've been getting on and of period/wind pains all day today in my back and above my pelvic bone! I keep getting my hopes up that every little pain could be labour but then nothing happens! I'm getting so impatient but I guess I'm not the only one! 

Come on March Babies!! :) x


----------



## Missbx

ladybrown33 said:


> View attachment 848481
> After a long 26 hours baby was born on February 28z weighing 7lbs 15oz. Just wanted to update you guys who aren't on Facebook. Breastfeeding is challenging so I'm pumping as well. Babies name is King William and I just wanted to see his little face most but once I got him in my arms I could barely see through the tears

Congratulations x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

When I went into labour with my second I felt "off" 2 days before contractions started. I couldn'the put my finger on it, the next day I woke up feeling fine, then the next day when I woke up I was in labour. 

I had a NST yesterday (started off crap but then baby started kicking and rolling so it ended well) and met some of the nurses that will be there for my section on Friday. They were all really nice and helpful. The timing was perfect because they didn't have any other patients while I was there. I have a feeling this week will pass slowly for me though..I hate not having something to do, but I don't want to miss the chance to relax before baby gets here! GAH, so torn!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I hope all you ladies are doing well. For those that aren't on the Facebook group, I thought I would share that we had our baby boy 6 days ago at 38 weeks 2 days, 12 days early. His name is Andrew Mark Lawrence and he weighed 7 lbs 14.5oz. 

My waters started leaking at around noon, but they were pink. Went to hospital with no contractions, contractions started soon after I got there And they hooked me up to the machine to monitor the baby for a while. My contractions became really regular but i was only 2cm dilated. After a couple short hours, my contractions got really intense and I was struggling. I didn't want pain relief but was told I wouldn't be able to have the water birth I wanted due to there being blood in my waters. I eventually caved and asked for some pain relief, but they kept saying the doctor was busy and they weren't allowed to prescribe anything without a doctor. I started feeling the urgent need to push and was unable to stop myself. They checked me again and I had gone from 2nd to 8cm in less than 2 hours so they wheelchaired me up to labour suite. A couple minutes later we were in labour suite and I was told it was too late for pain relief. I told them I really had to push and that I could feel baby coming now. The midwife told me to get on all fours and push when I needed to. 10 minutes after arriving in labour suite, I had given birth to our son. He was born at 4.50pm. Around 1 hour of active labour and 10 minutes pushing. 

I had a third degree tear which needed repairing in theatre under a spinal injection. 

I can't believe he is 6 days old already. We all love him so much.


----------



## bumpwishes

Congratulations coffeepuffin! Thank you for sharing your story. Enjoy your little man :)


----------



## molly86

BABY GEORGE IS HERE!
So sorry I took so long to update. For those that missed my last post I'll recap. My waters went early Wednesday water. Last time I posted I was waiting for labour to start on its own or was being induced Thursday morning. Well during the night contractions started on their own. So thankfully wasn't induced. Went to the hospital at 8 o'clock Thursday morning as had already been arranged. Wasn't pleased to hear I was already 3 cm dilated. Had a straight forward labour and go to 8 cm just with paracetamol. Then used gas and air for the last bit. He was born at 15.31. The midwife who delivered him was amazing and I feel like I had a really positive experience. He weighed 8lb 3 oz. Bigger than I was expecting! He's just perfect . We are having some breastfeeding issues but other than that all good


----------



## Bookity

Thanks for sharing your story coffeepuffin, congratulations!!

Congratulations Molly too!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

molly86 said:


> BABY GEORGE IS HERE!
> So sorry I took so long to update. For those that missed my last post I'll recap. My waters went early Wednesday water. Last time I posted I was waiting for labour to start on its own or was being induced Thursday morning. Well during the night contractions started on their own. So thankfully wasn't induced. Went to the hospital at 8 o'clock Thursday morning as had already been arranged. Wasn't pleased to hear I was already 3 cm dilated. Had a straight forward labour and go to 8 cm just with paracetamol. Then used gas and air for the last bit. He was born at 15.31. The midwife who delivered him was amazing and I feel like I had a really positive experience. He weighed 8lb 3 oz. Bigger than I was expecting! He's just perfect . We are having some breastfeeding issues but other than that all good

Congrats :D not sure if I said it so saying again hehe


----------



## mommasquirrel

Congratulations to those who have given birth!! I am still in awe at how we are now all in line to be next. How many "active" mom's to be do we have left? I know we have a massive list on the first page and a very short list on FB. I think more than a 1/3 of the ladies on FB have had their babes. It's so exciting to think, will I be next? lol. There is a Full moon in a day or two..I wonder if that will affect anyone.
So I finally looked up the whole being numb on one side and feeling like my leg is on fire. From what I read it's the pressure of my uterus cutting off part of the nerve in my pelvis. So my leg is literally numbed but I can still move it. The being on fire is when I shift over to that side and the pressure builds up and bypasses the nerves and it sucks. So for now, I can no longer sleep or lay on my left side without being in extreme pain. I mean, I literally scream because it feels like there are flames on me. 
So glad I can lay on my right side but I know that will get old fast. 

Ohhhh We need to make a collage of the babies newborn pictures for our group. Kind of like a Marchmallow line-up.


----------



## Bookity

Love the idea of a collage mommasquirrel!! I notice too when it gets to the end you come up with a significantly smaller core group of ladies. My other mom group is down to something like 23 ladies. We're all very close and I like it much more than a barely connected large group. There's 35 members on the FB group and most of those are active ones which surprises me because I created the group so early on! I guess facebook is just a little more convenient to use.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Facebook is defo easier but then wen I'm posting stuff I never know if to post here or Facebook lol I tend to be active on both.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks for sharing your stories and big congrats ladies!! 

I'll report back later this evening after my appointment.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck with ur apt :D


----------



## Bookity

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Facebook is defo easier but then wen I'm posting stuff I never know if to post here or Facebook lol I tend to be active on both.

Eh, just post everywhere!!

I'd like to know how many of the active users are not in the group on FB. These things don't really seem to stay active long after the babies come and I don't want to lose touch!! I know DrMum is not on FB and doesn't want to be. We'll just have to make the extra effort here!!


----------



## bucherwurm

Congrats on all the new babies! They are coming fast now.

I am on here and facebook. I probably post here more, though I do read everything on both. It can be hard to keep track of everyone, so I make use of the username list at the top of the page frequently. I think our group here has dwindled quite a bit. Mostly the few familiar names these days and a few others checking in from the beginning.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, new mamas!

Squirrel, that sounds absolutely miserable! Hopefully you don't have to suffer too much longer.

I post here and Facebook, but I don't know if I get as detailed here just because the format doesn't make it as easy. I'll probably stick with both as long as both are active.

I'm off to the midwives in a few minutes! First cervical check today. Not looking forward to the actual check, but I am looking forward to maybe getting some information. I want to get some details on their post-40 weeks routines, too. I hope I don't have to start more frequent appointments!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We have a little action, but nothing that suggests he's going to show up tomorrow. 1cm dilated, 50% effaced, -2 station. Next week starts twice weekly appointments.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MrsKChicago said:


> We have a little action, but nothing that suggests he's going to show up tomorrow. 1cm dilated, 50% effaced, -2 station. Next week starts twice weekly appointments.

haven't u been takin epo as well?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I started taking it orally on Thursday night (alternating 1000 and 2000 mg because I couldn't find 500 mg pills to take the 1500 recommended). I'll start 1000 oral and 1000 vaginal tonight. She gave me a list of other things I can try, I'll share when I'm on a real computer.


----------



## frenchie35

Mommasquirrel, the blanket is an easy crochet project: https://thekidneybean.wordpress.com/crochet-patterns/chromium-star-blanket/
Anyone who knows how could make you one. I'd do it, if you're willing to deal with pricey/slow international shipping.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

The appointment went well. Luckily baby was moving while I was in the waiting room because the doc had trouble finding her HB. I was just starting to panic a little when he found it. I go for another NST either tonight or tomorrow. And I officially got scheduled for this Friday at 11 am, the lady who had this spot originally went into labour on the weekend (I was originally on standby to try to get to me in the afternoon if it wasn't too busy). So overall good appointment. Only 3 more sleeps.

Is there anything anyone is really looking forward too?

Rare steak
no heartburn
lying on my stomach
Soft cheeses
sandwich meat
a glass of white wine
not feeling like I always have to pee

I'm sure there is more! And I have Facebook but I don't use it at all. If it was my only choice to keep in touch I could join there though


----------



## MrsKChicago

Runny eggs, a beer, and sleeping on my stomach. I'm not crazy strict about foods if I know they were handled properly, but for some reason I can't talk myself into runny egg yolks.

DH had to run to a work thing and leave me at the midwives because my appointment ran over, so I'm treating myself to a pedicure while I wait. It would be more relaxing if I wasn't so ticklish, but it'll be nice to have pretty feet.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I had a mani-pedi on Saturday and then on Sunday I found out I have to take it all off for the section! Haha haha oh well, it makes me feel pretty for now and it was relaxing to have done. I hope you enjoy yours MrsK, maybe you'll even have pretty nails for some of those first baby photos


----------



## Bookity

Now that Warren is here I'm enjoying sleeping without my limbs falling asleep, laying on my stomach, having satisfying bathroom trips (no pathetic trinkle and having to go again five minutes), being able to sit up without feet in my ribs, no more lava throat!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

LilFooshFoosh said:


> The appointment went well. Luckily baby was moving while I was in the waiting room because the doc had trouble finding her HB. I was just starting to panic a little when he found it. I go for another NST either tonight or tomorrow. And I officially got scheduled for this Friday at 11 am, the lady who had this spot originally went into labour on the weekend (I was originally on standby to try to get to me in the afternoon if it wasn't too busy). So overall good appointment. Only 3 more sleeps.
> 
> Is there anything anyone is really looking forward too?
> 
> Rare steak
> no heartburn
> lying on my stomach
> Soft cheeses
> sandwich meat
> a glass of white wine
> not feeling like I always have to pee
> 
> I'm sure there is more! And I have Facebook but I don't use it at all. If it was my only choice to keep in touch I could join there though

No more leg cramps, frequent toilet trips. I can't say no more heartburn as I know it will stick around, it did after DD but hopefully not as bad after. No more Labour symptom spotting haha :haha:


----------



## Teilana

I'm looking forward to sleeping on my belly again, not having my belly in the way, no feet in my ribs and less bathroom trips!


----------



## mkyerby16

I can't wait for less heartburn, less bathroom trips, being able to reach my feet to paint my toenails and even to put my shoes and socks on more easily. To be comfortable again. Also don't get me wrong I don't want my little one to stop moving but lately his movements are so painful and uncomfortable I end up holding my breath half the time I'm kind of ready for him to be on the outside.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I almost feel cruel mentioning it so close to the end, but soft cheeses are 100% safe, as long as they're pasteurized. Go get yourself some brie and goat cheese!

The pedicure was nice, and now I have lovely blue toes for when my baby boy arrives :D I skipped the manicure. I always chip them five minute after they're done, and I can still reach my fingernails if I feel like doing it myself later.

I finally had to cave and take off my wedding set. It isn't really tight, I don't think I'm at any risk of the rings getting stuck or anything, but they were getting a little less comfortable, especially since so many of the places I go now are so hot. I can't believe I made it this long, I kind of hate to admit defeat so close to the end! 

I hit a new level of tired today, too. I didn't sleep well or enough last night, and the midwife appointment took a lot out of me (the cervical exam was not fun), and once I added in the pedicure and a light lunch and a very very brief grocery stop, I was ready to pass out on the couch for a couple hours. Even after napping, I'm feeling ready for bed, and even during pregnancy I'm usually a major night owl, but lying down for a couple hours did help with the mild cramping and BH I was getting after the exam. I'm getting more hip pain as baby engages, too. I don't want to get too miserable, but I welcome a little more discomfort and inconvenience because I think it's one of the things that really makes women welcome the unknown and the pain of labor.

It also occurred to me that this baby, who was almost definitely conceived on Friday the 13th, has a very high chance of being born on Friday the 13th. Average for 1st babies is 41 weeks, and I'll be 41+1 on the 13th... Pretty cool, but it would be cooler if conception date was actually something it wasn't weird as hell to share ;)

So, the advice from the midwife to promote labor. To start, the ones I'm approved to try:

Evening primrose oil: 500mg vaginally, 1500 orally

"#1 Aid: SEX" (they must really love this one!): No sex after water breaks, and in addition to the prostoglandins from the semen, female orgasm will release oxytocin. Really not sure on the logisitics of this right now, to be honest &#12288;

Pedicure: Professional, full treatment pedicure including foot massage - stimulates acupressure sites, and also just a nice way to spend your last few days. Had one after my appointment, but didn't get the super deluxe version. I do have cute blue toes now &#12288;

Reflexology: "To stimulate the uterus - apply pressure or massage the inner aspect of the feet above the heel. To stimulate pituitary gland - massage the ball of the big toes."

Fresh Pineapple: Enzymes in it are said to cause contractions (can't do this one, either it's too acidic for me, or I have a mild allergy - makes my mouth feel funny)

Mesclun salad with balsamic vinegar dressing (no explanation here, I think it's the balsamic)

Eggplant Parmesan: they said to ask the midwife for a recipe or enjoy a night out. I've heard good things about this particular recipe and will probably try it next week: https://www.scalinis.com/main-babies.html

Dates: 7 dates/day starting at 36 weeks are said to shorten labor duration and the length of pushing phase. I wouldn't mind trying this because I like dates, but I'm not sure how much good it would do me at 39+6 &#12288;

Red Raspberry Leaf Tea: 1-4 cups/day starting at 36 weeks. I think we're all pretty familiar with this one by now

Acupuncture: See a certified acupuncturist - I may look into this if I'm facing down a second week...

Aromatherapy: A daily gentle massage with a blend of jasmine, lavender, and clary sage (one drop of each in 5ml of base oil) should stimulate uterine contractions. Seems simple, but I'd have to buy even more oils...

Bach Flower Remedies Rescue Remedies: If you're fearful of labor, Rescue Remedy or Mimulus, and add Walnut for protection. DH uses RR with animals at work and speaks highly of it, but I've never tried it.

Stuff I'm not supposed to do yet:
Sweeping membranes
Castor Oil (they're very firm on talking to them first and only doing this under supervision): 2-4oz in the morning, followed by 1-2 quarts of water, it will cause diarrhea, and if you're not ready, that's all it will do.
Enema (fun!) - releases prostoglandins
There are also some homeopathic remedies, but they're extremely firm that you should not try them if you're not specifically instructed to by the midwife, so I'm not gonna type up all the details here.


----------



## frenchie35

I'm most looking forward to wearing anything with a waistband again. Even my maternity pants with a panel are cutting into my belly. My yoga pants have nowhere to sit, especially when I'm seated. After 8 pm is often no pants hour for me. And I definitely can't wait to sleep on my stomach, even though I know with BFing it won't be comfortable right away.

I was in the hospital overnight to monitor a fever. I stayed in the maternity ward and heard little newborns crying! I had mixed feelings with the memories of the difficulties of the first few weeks and wanting my own baby NOW! Soon...


----------



## bucherwurm

Well, today is the day of my original due date based on dates. It was moved because baby was measuring 6 days small at around 21 weeks. I didn't think it was that big of a deal, but I guess it was to move it. Only a few more days until I "officially" hit 40 weeks. It's surreal that it's here already. I keep saying that, but it doesn't make it less true. 
I'm excited to see who will be next!
My bags are all packed, besides things like my camera that I use a lot. It's on the list to put in the bag though. Everything is down stairs and ready to go. The bag with our clothes, and baby's clothes and blankets along with some snacks, toiletries, etc. Diaper bag that will stay in the car for the most part, but I will feel better knowing we are prepared just in case. Boppy pillow. I read that it can be handy to use if you're tired from the birth and need some help with holding baby properly. The car seat is beside everything. I got the cover washed (it had fur and drool from the dogs checking it out). We also have the base installed and the mirror to see baby from the front.


----------



## Zara_x

Not been on for a while (been checking the FB group) but I want to say a huge congrats to everyone who has gotten to see their little one already. 
I can't wait now and am becoming so impatient & uncomfortable :(

Loving all the adorable March and Feb babies...too cute! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hahaha, thanks MrsK. I did know that soft cheese is OK if pasteurized but I couldn't bring myself to eat it. I have been pretty strict on what I eat; with our loss I had eaten some soft cheese a couple days before I went into labour and they could never say where the infection came from so I am just more comfortable not eating it! 

Bucher that's exciting. We have all our stuff by the door too! I saw a thread in 3rd try about the size of hospital bags, I feel really inadequate looking at some of the replies. :haha: I have 1 overnight bag plus the boppy pillow and car seat. I have delivered at that hospital twice though so I know exactly what to expect and we live less than 10 minutes away with DH going back and forth with DS.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Understandable, Foosh! It's hard to get past those things even if there's almost no chance of there being an actual connection. Anything to make you a little more comfortable and a little less worried. You'll have to plan a nice cheese feast for after the birth :)

I'm due tomorrow and still just hanging in here. It's definitely harder to get stuff done now that he's starting to engage. My poor pubic bone. I'm still probably a little more intimidated by labor than I am sick of pregnancy, so maybe the next few days will be super uncomfortable and tip the scales for me.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I wish mine would engage I don't think he's even dropped so it worries me the same thing that happened with DD is about to happen again and if that is the case then its gonna be little to no warnin and that's not ideal because I need time to ringmum n get her here and the midwives lol. With DD she only dropped minutes before Labour and it was very painful I really don't wanna go through that again :-(


----------



## Teilana

This kid hasn't started to engage yet either. If he has he keeps popping out... I wish that he would just engage and stay there... Or just come out... Today was my original due date before they changed it after my first ultrasound... I am so ready for baby to be here.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Teilana said:


> This kid hasn't started to engage yet either. If he has he keeps popping out... I wish that he would just engage and stay there... Or just come out... Today was my original due date before they changed it after my first ultrasound... I am so ready for baby to be here.

Yep I know the feeling ready for him n want him here.

I went reading to see if there was anything I could do to help him drop and engage lol wish I hadn't as of course it suggested doing circles on yoga ball to help him drop ( it's meant to make something open) and of course I went doing it. Sat on it for a good 45min although not moving the whole time, now I can't sleep as I have a dull back pain :(


----------



## Jannah K

Hello all
this is my 1st pregnancy. I m due March 30. Having a boy:)..took me over year to conceive and was about to start fertility treatment until this miracle happened...
I am 37 wks on monday. My 36 week appt went well...cervix soft but no dilation...Baby head down...I goto women clinic. .they have 2 OB and 1 midwife...I have seen all of then at some point..anyone of these would be on call so it's nice to know who will deliver my baby...I m hoping to get midwife as they r more nurturing and sympathetic. ..
I am thinking to start fresh pineapple and Raspberry leaf tea starring monday..I m walking daily min 30min on treadmill...
I get alot of BH and when I over work alot of pelvic pain..
I n going through nesting phase...cleaning everything..kitchen cabinets, pantry, closet, car...organized everything in nursery. ..have hosp bag and diaper bag ready...got snack bag too for dh since he is diabetic..car seat installed as well....got myself breast pump and nursing bra..picked pediatrician as well...started to make extra meal and freeze leftover. ...done major grocery items...
have already plan in place if I need to get to hosp during daytime on what to do...call dh...he works 20min away and he started to keep phone on him...if time is running short either drive myself or call 911...
now just waiting for baby to arrive...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like you're in good shape, Jannah!


----------



## mommasquirrel

why, oh why does this waiting period seem so long? I swear just a month ago each day passes so quickly and now that I'm past 38 weeks, the days drag on and on. I guess it doesn't help that everything is in its place, all major things taken care of and absolutely no laundry needing to be clean has some part in making the day seem so much longer. 
Heck, I even went online for a tutorial on how to make the star baby blanket and I'm already halfway finished and I just started it today. I hope labor doesn't feel like this. I rather be swept off my feet and time passing quickly. I also wish I could sleep more but I figure baby is just prepping me for his/her arrival. 
my DH might be coming home tomorrow instead of Friday depending on his lecture schedule. Fingers crossed he can get through it all early to come home. I don't like having him so far away. 
So what are you momma's doing to keep yourself sane while you wait and symptom check ( I swear I question every ache, pain, wetness, discharge...everything under the moon wondering if this kid is about to drop out of me)


----------



## MrsKChicago

You can always come do my laundry, Momma ;) I hope your DH gets home early!

I honestly have no idea what's keeping me sane. I think I just got the lucky hormones, I'm usually very anxious and impatient. I'm definitely attempting to symptom spot, but my symptoms aren't cooperating ;) With the way I've felt lately, I may just sleep the last days/weeks away... 96 minutes away from my due date! Aaah!


----------



## Jannah K

Momma. .I know what u mean...all of sudden time passing so slow...I was like that last week...all I did was sleep, eat, watch tv..and than when dh got home after dinner I was again sleepy...one thing that I never gave up before and during pregnancy is my sleep...I dunno how I would have come this far with no sleep. ..
but in between of all this. ..I applied for professional degree and got my admissions lined up for this summer at Northwestern and it will be online...I also lined up part time job to do after I m done with baby...
I spend alot of time cleaning each room like closets, cabinets..getting shopping list ready , finding deals...now I m done most of it so this week is more getting kitchen organized and keeping up with weekly cleaning, laundary and daily cooking.
.dh does grocery so I just give him a list...
today I speND alot of time reading about breast pump and ordering one, laundary which included linens etc, cleaning my and dh closet, cooking dinner and I m exhausted. ...remainder of week I just have to vaccum, mop, clean washrooms and cook...few small items to get for baby still like towel, wash clothes, laundary basket, first footprints frame so will do that this weekend...
other than that eating, sleeping, praying, tv takes up rest of my day. ..DH is usually out for 10hrs a day...since pregnancy, I just dunt gave energy to talk on phone maybe less patience so I just talk to all you lovely ladies on forum and read alot on pregnancy etc and educate myself....
Mrs K wish you good luck. ..I live 30min from Chicago:) it seems like I m organized but I m sure will have adjustment phase..I m a scientist so like to plan everything and understand that if one plan fails, there is a backup to fall on lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks Jannah. I wondered if you were near me when you mentioned Northwestern :)

I think I'd be more organized if DH took orders better ;) He's been wonderful about doing way more than his share around the house, but we still haven't even built the crib... At least the bassinet is ready, that's the important part.


----------



## Jannah K

I stopped asking dh to do anything...he does better if I tell him and leave it to that. .the more I ask hI'm to do something, the more it gets delayed...lol I think I did pretty much what I used to do before pregnancy just grocery and lifting stuff is dh tasks...other things I pace myself out and than when I m tired and achy I make sure to tell dh only if he shared..luckily I wasn't working since pregnancy otherwise this will be too much lol...even when my body ached and dh didn't see how it was uncomfortable for me, I ended up going for prenatal massage and it made him realize how this is not regular everyday ache lol...men are from totally diff planets! !!
crib etc to setup..the only way I got all this done was by inviting my in laws to come over to help as he liked showing everything to his family lol...meanwhile I cooked them meals!!! Now I refuse having anyone over as I can't be hosting parties etc and exhausting myself out...so don't feel bad about crib not getting done...you will need bassinet right away..crib maybe not for sometime..
I have pack n play in master so I plan to keep baby in room with me for 3months and than move him to nursery..most likely will use crib during daytime till than...
are u having boy or girl??


----------



## Loralei729

Coming out of hiding to say congratulations to everyone who has gotten to meet your little ones! So exciting!

For those who were asking about "active" members...I'm not sure I actually count since I post so infrequently, but I do check in most days & I want to thank everyone for all of your advice & updates. I definitely have felt more informed & confident in each stage because of what I have read on here! Just think of me as the shy friend standing in the corner at the party!

I can't believe how close I am to actually having a newborn living in my home. As excited as I am to meet him, I'm nervous about this whole giving birth process & it hasn't completely sunk in how much life will change once he gets here! I'm 38 1/2 weeks now. My doctor told me yesterday that he is looking good. I'm 1 cm dilated & 50% effaced. She said his head is still a little high. So, I'm guessing I still have a bit of a wait...which I'm okay with since my husband & I finally kicked our downsizing/reorganizing for baby project into gear & I'd love to get it finished before he arrives! Who knows...maybe I'll walk myself into labor just going from one end of the apartment to the other over & over again! If nothing else, I'm keeping myself busy so I don't have much time to think too much about when labor might actually start!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're having a boy :) 

The crib's not a huge deal - I have the important furniture all set up, at least. But I don't want to deal with it during the newborn phase, you know? I know he's been really busy, but I'd like the baby to at least nap in the crib during the daytime so it's not totally unfamiliar to him. Oh well. He's taking the first week off of work after the baby comes, so he'll just have to play catch up then. 

I really lucked out, he works with all women, and a few of them have had babies while working with him, and they've almost all had rough pregnancies. Mine has been relatively easy (especially since I'm not working), but I'm still reaping the benefits of him having witnessed other women's struggles ;)


----------



## Jannah K

Gluck Lorelei....u r soooo close:)


Mrs k..that's true...I think once baby arrives and there is need for crib, it will get done...don't stress over it:)... It's good your DH is informed...my DH isn't .i might be first preggo he is interacting with....I m super scared and nervous about labor plus not knowing how much support DH will provide...ohh well...there is no going backwards now...lol just gotta do whatever is needed for baby safe arrival....


----------



## Happenstance

Hi ladies,

I hardly ever post here but I do check in from time to time when I get five minutes (not too often these days). Congrats to all those who already have their little ones. I had a little boy who arrived just over a week before his due date :cloud9: He's perfect!

I just wanted to try and calm any fears any of you might have about labour. I worried most of my pregnancy about it as I had a pretty unpleasant labour first time around. This time I didn't even make it to the labour ward as it only lasted an hour and a half and I got him out in one contraction! No time for pain relief. I had my heart set on a water birth but DS had other ideas :winkwink: Anyway, my advice is that every labour is different and your birth story hasn't been written yet, so try not to worry about it. Staying calm definitely helps and my advice is to really work on your breathing beforehand, it's what got me through both labours. Good luck to all of you yet to meet your babies, it won't be long now! Oh, and enjoy your sleep while you can! That's DS just woken up again, better dash. Good luck :flower:


----------



## frenchie35

Mommasquirrel: good job on the blanket! Let me know if you have any questions. If you're so far along you must have figured it out! I'd love to me crocheting/knitting to pass the time, but this pregnancy carpal tunnel is definitely making that impossible.


----------



## Bookity

Ah, pregnancy carpal tunnel had set in with me too Frenchie!! I didn't have to deal with it very long as ds made his appearance three weeks ahead of schedule. It subsided within a week of delivery. Hope you get some relief soon! Perhaps a wrist brace to keep your hand in a neutral position?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Jannah K said:


> Hello all
> this is my 1st pregnancy. I m due March 30. Having a boy:)..took me over year to conceive and was about to start fertility treatment until this miracle happened...
> I am 37 wks on monday. My 36 week appt went well...cervix soft but no dilation...Baby head down...I goto women clinic. .they have 2 OB and 1 midwife...I have seen all of then at some point..anyone of these would be on call so it's nice to know who will deliver my baby...I m hoping to get midwife as they r more nurturing and sympathetic. ..
> I am thinking to start fresh pineapple and Raspberry leaf tea starring monday..I m walking daily min 30min on treadmill...
> I get alot of BH and when I over work alot of pelvic pain..
> I n going through nesting phase...cleaning everything..kitchen cabinets, pantry, closet, car...organized everything in nursery. ..have hosp bag and diaper bag ready...got snack bag too for dh since he is diabetic..car seat installed as well....got myself breast pump and nursing bra..picked pediatrician as well...started to make extra meal and freeze leftover. ...done major grocery items...
> have already plan in place if I need to get to hosp during daytime on what to do...call dh...he works 20min away and he started to keep phone on him...if time is running short either drive myself or call 911...
> now just waiting for baby to arrive...

Welcome, wow ur super organised :D wish I was that organised at 37weeks :p


----------



## Jannah K

I got carpel tunnel as well...it was unpleasant at first...I wore the brace bUT it did nothing so I returned it lol..now I just live with it..some days are better than others. ..today I woke up with a lot of swelling on both hands...didn't have much until now....swelling hurts!!! And I don't like the itching g part-was closed to be dx with cholestasis. ...
thanks mommy...I guess I m organized coz my family is coming from Canada to meet my baby after delivery and they are clean freak...they are coming for first time...so I want them to feel I m still like them plus they will feel like home lol.plus when you have to do everything on your own with little or no help and your body doesn't cooperate...than I guess you got no choice but to get as organized as possible.....it's funny I lived with inlaws for 3years and they were complete opposite..was very tough.... ..you just go through stuff in life and pick lifestyle you want for your family..I m still cleaning and picking after DH but hoping I can give better training to my DS#1 ...lol...sometimes being too organized can cause probs if your other half is not on same page lol


----------



## Jannah K

Congrats! !! Hope both you and baby are happy and healthy:)
This is such a motivating birthing story...did u do something diff this time or is it coz this is 2nd and it tends to be slightly easier? 
where can i learn about breathing? I just dont want yo spend money on a class...
Congrats again!!!


QUOTE=Happenstance;35035439]Hi ladies,

I hardly ever post here but I do check in from time to time when I get five minutes (not too often these days). Congrats to all those who already have their little ones. I had a little boy who arrived just over a week before his due date :cloud9: He's perfect!

I just wanted to try and calm any fears any of you might have about labour. I worried most of my pregnancy about it as I had a pretty unpleasant labour first time around. This time I didn't even make it to the labour ward as it only lasted an hour and a half and I got him out in one contraction! No time for pain relief. I had my heart set on a water birth but DS had other ideas :winkwink: Anyway, my advice is that every labour is different and your birth story hasn't been written yet, so try not to worry about it. Staying calm definitely helps and my advice is to really work on your breathing beforehand, it's what got me through both labours. Good luck to all of you yet to meet your babies, it won't be long now! Oh, and enjoy your sleep while you can! That's DS just woken up again, better dash. Good luck :flower:[/QUOTE]


----------



## mommasquirrel

Jannah: I agree with you on picking a lifestyle that will work for the family. My DH is not as organized as me. In fact he lives in an organized chaos which drives me insane at times. I used to have such a clean house, bathrooms and paperwork was never left out. Now it's somewhere in between. I've gotten him used to cleaning and to putting stuff away but when we are tired we both let it go a bit. I'm glad I don't have anyone coming out too soon once baby arrives. The first person to visit will be in Mid-April for a week. I figure it's okay if the house is a little messy at that point. As for learning about breathing techniques you can find a lot online via youtube videos. I went to birthing classes that focused on meditation and breathing techniques. For instance when to catch a breath in between pushing and how panting can help just as much. Just remember our bodies were made to birth children and we need to trust our bodies. Even if it's our first child...it's instinctual. Ever seen a dog or cat give birth for the first time?

I remember our dog going into labor. I was 13 or so. She couldn't find the right place to lay down and she started panting a lot. when she starting to push I could see it was painful but she focused and kept panting. After the first pup was born the others were easier. It was incredible to see how my dog labored and gave birth without anyone giving her medications or coaching her. So I am sure without a doubt that we can all do it. It's just conquering the fear of not knowing and of course handling the pain. 

So I finally got a good nap, maybe 20-30 minutes long and I had a dream..so I feel a bit rested. In my dream I dreamt I got out of bed and there was a small wet area and so I checked it out and it was my waters..So when I really woke up I double checked and nope...nothing. ROFL I was so hopeful that the dream was real. I have an OB appt today so hopefully I can find out more. Fingers crossed for some good news..I'd say toes as well but my little piggies are so swollen the thought of crossing them is painful, lol.


----------



## Jannah K

Momma..let us know how your appt went...
it's good that you guys have met halfway...I learned to keep my mouth shut when I m tired and cranky..chances are if I demand something in a so called disrespectfull manner chances are I will get nothing in return...sometimes all we need is patience. ..
I m hoping as I train DS and get busy with work and school..DH will pick up..just don't wanna be another mama to a big boy lol
I have seen crazy dreams all throughout pregnancy and nothing came true lol...Ie I m having twin girls lol...in reality having single boy...etc etc...
I have my in laws over today as getting some furniture delivered from costco and dh thinks that it is unsafe to be alone lol..


----------



## mommasquirrel

Just got back from the OB and I'm only a fingertip dilated and somehow baby is back up high along with my cervix. Doctor isn't concerned about me going over my due date and scheduled an induction sometime between the 16th and 18th. I'm so over being pregnant... He said to walk and do lots of activities with DH to get things moving along. =/ I'm so cranky right now because I was hoping it was as least 1-2 cm.. Going to go take a nap and hopefully it will improve my mood. Anyone else going to get checked this week?


----------



## HopefulInNL

I have my 38 week appointment tomorrow morning. I'm crossing my fingers I have progressed some! I had an ultrasound on Tuesday and it showed that the baby is already about 7lbs 6oz! I'm terrified to go full term, I don't want to have a 10lb baby! Ouch! I'm not sure if she will allow to go full term with the GD.


----------



## bumpwishes

Keep going mommasquirrel. You're nearly there and I'm sure baby will make their arrival before you know it. 

Lilfoosh I'm just the same! Have been overly cautious about food despite knowing some soft cheeses are pasteurised! Can't wait to stop panicking over everything I eat and have some brie. Yum :) 

Frenchie I've had carpal tunnel for weeks too. My fingers ache so much. Worried they will stay this way forever.


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm grumpy after my appt too! I've been only half a cm dilated for 3 weeks now. Last week I was 60% effaced and she said I was a little more this week but still not dilated anymore! Gr! He's soooo low and hits my cervix all the time but that's apparently not doing anything other than making me miserable! With me my mom effaced almost completely but never dilated past 2cm even with medications and ended up having to have a c-section so I'm just scared the same thing is going to happen to me plus I'm so over being pregnant!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv got a midwife apt Monday so going to ask them to check as they never have yet, il be 39+1 Monday so surely they will oblige :D


----------



## Jannah K

My 37 wk appt is Monday as well and midwife told me that they will check again for dilation..I m trying to stay active and walk...tried dtd thus week after 5mths but it was uncomfortable and I didn't enjoy it..so that option is outta window lol...I think during my entire pregnancy we must have dtd like 3 times...my dh is not into preggo body and I accepted it and focused on other things..plus when we were trying and considering fertility treatment, dtd felt like a chore and I think it carried over until I found out at 21/2mths that I m preggo...I dunno if it will ever pick up or remain like this until I lose some weight and we start trying for another baby as soon as this one turns 9mths...


----------



## mommasquirrel

Thank you.. It's so frustrating at times and It's good to hear I'm not the only one. Yes, over being pregnant. I yelled at DH on the phone today half jokingly. I told him it's all his fault because when we found out he kept telling everyone we were going to have a st. patty's day baby because god willed it. It's funny since he has predicted when baby will arrive and I was hoping and told it would be weeks earlier due to the GD and big baby. Now that the GD is under control and baby is in the normal weight category it seems to look more promising to go in for the induction on the day before St. Patty's lol. Urghh.. just want to punch DH- playfully ofc. 
I think I am just sleep deprived and grumpy because I can't do much of anything other than walk. It's funny because I have now hit turtle stage. If I am on my back with no way to roll on my side I literally get stuck and end up flailing around til I grab hold of something to pull myself on way or another. It's funny but at the same time frustrating. I also look like a sumo wrestler every time I try to get up from a chair. both hands on each thigh and a grunt. lol I'm ready..going to pray tonight and try everything I can to help things go along. Maybe I can keep my mind off of it by watching some movies. DH will be home in 4 hours and then I can relax some more. :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

HopefulInNL said:


> I have my 38 week appointment tomorrow morning. I'm crossing my fingers I have progressed some! I had an ultrasound on Tuesday and it showed that the baby is already about 7lbs 6oz! I'm terrified to go full term, I don't want to have a 10lb baby! Ouch! I'm not sure if she will allow to go full term with the GD.

I think baby only puts on like half a pound a week at this point, so that's not too bad!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hang in there, ladies! We'll all have our babies soon!


----------



## frenchie35

Same here about DTD, Jannah. I can't remember the last time... Maybe before Christmas? We were TTC for about a year, so it did become a bit of a chore. However we did get more creative the last couple months, so I'm hoping that leaves a good impression for both of us for non-pregnant sex. DH doesn't push it at all - he's always so worried that I'm going to hurt myself doing housework and taking care of DD, so he definitely doesn't want me thrashing around!

I've made peace with going to term (March 12th) but a couple days after would be the weekend, which is ideal for finding someone to take care of DD and DH not having work. We'll see what the little man decides!


----------



## kealz

Hi ladies - just checking in. :) 

Sounds like we all feel the same now... slow, heavy and ready to be mommas! In some ways I feel I am over being pregnant and in another way I feel I might miss it a bit, I did with my first, plus this might be our last child so kinda sad to think I may never be pregnant again. 

I was supposed to have a section last Tuesday but it got postponed. They said little one is happy and five where they are for now and we've all had a really nasty sickness bug. They said I wasn't well enough for the op so they've given my antibiotics and said to come back this Tuesday (10th), so 4 days to go!! :) 

My ds, who is 2.5, does not understand the whole baby thing and it's going to be a huge shock to him. I think he senses that something is coming as both dh and I are at home at the moment so his normal weekly routine has changed. He's having more tantrums than usual, everything is a battle of wills. Trying so hard to be patient and give extra reassurance but also maintain discipline and boundaries so he feels safe and secure. It's hard work, bless him. Worried about how he'll react when new baby comes in. I know he'll get used to it soon enough, I just want to make the experience as pleasant for him as possible. 

Sorry for the rambling..! Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend and we might have some new additions by the end of it! :) x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

for anyone not on facebook, my waters broke around 2am this morning after waking up feeling sick and minutes later in huge amounts of pain and more blood leaking along with my waters and yes u can imagine the things that went wrong starting with my phone goin for a swim in my foot spa that i was moments away from moving so now my phone wont charge i was just lucky it was still powering to be able to ring mum and set alarm bells ringing because of course she couldnt hear me so i had to txt and ask her go on facebook quick lol n got her here n had get her ring midwife for me lol i was shaking and in so much pain. mum got her quite quick thankfully and i walked around as much as possible. Liam conor was born 9days early at 3:31 am weighing 6lb 6
 



Attached Files:







liam.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bookity

Fast fast birth mummy!!! We're you expecting to go that quickly?

He is absolutely darling and I love the name!!


----------



## bucherwurm

Wow mummysmurf, you were right about the quick births. Congrats on the new little one. Glad it went well for you. I guess you had the full moon baby!


----------



## Jannah K

Congrats Mommysmurf!! That is a fast birth in deed. ..soo happy for yoi and your family...he is a cutie pie!!!! Hope both you and baby are doing well!!
I dunno why I read your message and I was teary eyes...I guess the anticipation of holding the bundle of joy along with my sciatica acting up last night and finding out my sil will be going through high risk surgery Tuesday to get her second ovary removed...we are truly blessed to go through this pregnancy and birth. ..my sil adopted two girls as she couldn't have her own...she is a strong woman!! When I waz going through fertility stuff, I was devastated!!

Mrs K Any news from you?
Frenchie: glad to know I m not alone on dtd part!!
Kealz: good luck...atleast you know you are 4 days away!!

I am still 3 weeks from due date!! We got furniture delivered yday for our master room...I just have to do major cleaning today if sciatica permits...want to baby sit sil girls as they are 3 and 2 and sil not doing well...she helped me out alot in diff phases of my life and I feel not happy that I can't help her out in the sameway due to being so tired, heavy and if I over do my body acts up...if she has Tuesday surgery than her kids will need help plus food etc and who knows how the recovery will be if they diagnose her today with ovarian cancer...it's family of all boys and mil has dementia and unmanaged health issues..and my Sil and I m the only two females...we try to be there for each other so hoping junior doesn't show up next week so I can play my part lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm still here and still pregnant. I'm going to try to get off my butt and walk around some this weekend, and hopefully I can get gravity on my side. I'm still feeling patient, but I'm also worried about having to induce if he's stubborn. I'm going to find out the midwife's thoughts on a sweep at my appointment Tuesday - if she thinks I'm favorable for one, I may do it. The particular midwife I'm seeing on Tuesday has always been totally frank in the past about whether she thinks any particular procedure would be valuable or just a waste of time, so I'm sure she'll give me a good answer on Tuesday.

Hope you're feeling better soon, Kealz. Sick and pregnant is a terrible combination :( 

Congrats again, Mummy! He's so cute :)

Best of luck to your SIL, Jannah. If you're not able to actively help out with her girls, maybe you can do something like assemble a couple crockpot or freezer meals now, so she or another relative can just heat them up while she's recovering? I love my SIL and would hate to not be there for her too, but I'm sure yours understands that you have your own limitations right now.


----------



## bumpwishes

Congrats mummysmurf! What a cutie!!

I think I can agree with the DTD issue also. Been so paranoid about it and it's been pretty sensitive down there.


----------



## Jannah K

Sensitive is thr right word!!!
Lol
QUOTE=bumpwishes;35046271]Congrats mummysmurf! What a cutie!!

I think I can agree with the DTD issue also. Been so paranoid about it and it's been pretty sensitive down there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jannah K

thks mrs k....
i just finished cleaning entire house...I am going to do some grocery tom...make and freeze food for myself and for sil...I will do her grocery too tom and goto her house and help her out with her chores and.make sure i know everything that kids need etc...
just about to cook dinner...mil birthday and sil not well...tbh im exhausted after a cleaning but hopefully i can rest in few hrs but being active might help with gravity etc..haven't had time last two day to do treadmill....oh i got myself insanity workout dvds today...so excited to get back in shape lol

(UOTE=MrsKChicago;35046251]I'm still here tbknd still pregnant. I'm going to try to get off my butt and walk around some this weekend, and hopefully I can get gravity on my side. I'm still feeling patient, but I'm also worried about having to induce if he's stubborn. I'm going to find out the midwife's thoughts on a sweep at my appointment Tuesday - if she thinks I'm favorable for one, I may do it. The particular midwife I'm seeing on Tuesday has always been totally frank in the past about whether she thinks any particular procedure would be valuable or just a waste of time, so I'm sure she'll give me a good answer on Tuesday.

Hope you're feeling better soon, Kealz. Sick and pregnant is a terrible combination :( 

Congrats again, Mummy! He's so cute :)

Best of luck to your SIL, Jannah. If you're not able to actively help out with her girls, maybe you can do something like assemble a couple crockpot or freezer meals now, so she or another relative can just heat them up while she's recovering? I love my SIL and would hate to not be there for her too, but I'm sure yours understands that you have your own limitations right now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had a weird nausea spell just now, which is really unusual for me. My cheeks went pink and everything. I had a bowl of oatmeal and things have settled down, so who knows if it's a sign of things to come or just the baby kicking my stomach too hard? All this guessing...


----------



## bumpwishes

Jannah K said:


> Sensitive is thr right word!!!
> Lol

Hahaha!! Glad I'm not imagining it. 



MrsKChicago said:


> I had a weird nausea spell just now, which is really unusual for me. My cheeks went pink and everything. I had a bowl of oatmeal and things have settled down, so who knows if it's a sign of things to come or just the baby kicking my stomach too hard? All this guessing...

Hopefully good signs for you MrsK. I've been hoping my cramping feeling and backache for the last 6 or so hours was going to turn into something but I think I'm being optimistic. It eased off briefly but is back now. Don't think it will come to anything. Got a bit excited too aha. Never mind.


----------



## mommasquirrel

So I finally finished the blanket. Thank you Frenchie and MrsK!! I needed a small push and a good tutorial on how to start it. Here's the final product..Only 3 days from start to finish. DH loves it and can't wait to wrap baby up in the new blankie.
 



Attached Files:







20150306_083814.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsKChicago

Looks great! I never did finish the leaf blanket I meant to make for Teddy. I shouldn't be surprised, I bought the pattern to make it for my nephew, and I never made it for him either!


----------



## Bookity

I started piecing warrens blanket together the day before he was born... When am I going to finish THIS?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sure Warren's firstborn will love it!


----------



## Bookity

Sounds about right!!


----------



## Jannah K

Back from in laws and exhausted. ...

U girls are so talented...I wish I could make something for my monkey but I dunno if I m left with any energy after today...

Hope u r feeling better Mrs k...

37 weeks in 2days!!


----------



## frenchie35

Bookity - That's ambitious, all that piecing together. I can't stand weaving in ends!

Mommasquirrel - Hurray! The blanket looks great. I knew you could do it!


----------



## Bookity

Yeah. I probably stood little chance of getting it all done even if Warren gave me three more weeks. Lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies, Charlotte Louise was born yesterday at 4:35 pm; 6lbs 14oz. The cord was wrapped tightly around her neck twice but she did amazing. We are both doing well, I'm not on any pain meds and should be released tomorrow! 

Totally in love. Big bro is super proud and excited to show her off :cloud9:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, Foosh! I'm so thrilled for you :D

I'm still pregnant over here. My lower back ached in a hormonal way last night, but otherwise no new symptoms. Oh well. DH works Saturdays, and he can drop everything and leave with zero notice at any time if I go into labor, but it sure would be rough on his coworkers if it's a typical Saturday there. 

I'm tempted to start playing pranks on people. Mom has been sending silly texts asking for updates and giving goofy advice on how to get the baby out. The other day, she sent me her morning routine - "1. Turn on Keurig. 2. Turn thermostat up. 3. Check for baby texts." I'm tempted to text her at 3am with "Still pregnant!" :haha: There are just so many opportunities for mischief when you're past due...


----------



## mommasquirrel

Congrats LilFoosh!! I love the name for you're little one. So precious. Looking forward to picture updates and to hear how you are recovering. 

MrsK: You are hilarious..I don't know if I could mess with people with random texts. I'm already getting phone calls up the yinyang asking if it's here yet. lol I am tempted to answer the phone no baby yet...how are you? hah!! My adopted mom has been good about calling. She just wants to make sure I'm doing okay emotionally since I was crying a lot in the last week but I told her it's normal. I think the farther we get along with the pregnancy the more we cry or stress about stupid things. I just let it out...I cry and cry until I feel better. My friend Stacey told me sometimes we need a good ugly cry once in awhile. I completely agree with her. 
Today is going to be interesting..i'm going to the mall to walk and then the park. I told DH he has no choice other than to comply. I told him we can sit and do nothing tomorrow but today I need to walk. His job is sending him out of state again on the 26th of this month for 5 weeks. I really want to strangle them and his supervisor. His boss said, it's okay and that I will be fine and that his wife can check up on me. The only thing is his wife is sickly and has major health problems. The last time I saw them she was sick but didn't tell me until afterwards. I told them I don't want anyone around the baby unless they have their TDap booster and Flu vaccine and she blatantly said she wasn't getting either because she gets bad reactions to vaccines. So I said well you won't be seeing my baby. They thought I was joking but DH knows how strongly I feel about it. So yea, we both are pretty mad about him having to go again but we are hoping that baby and I are super healthy and recover quickly before he has to leave. Now..all that needs to happen is for little one to make it's arrival. I swear, some people make me want to smack them.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Five weeks?? That's crazy! I hope you have someone local to you who's actually helpful...

I don't have too many people bugging me yet, thankfully. Mom, but she's being funny about it, and she is the grandma, so I'm letting it go. I'm just thankful that she's not being bossy and overbearing like she usually is. And one friend has asked a few times if there are any updates, despite my making it super clear that if there are any updates, I will make sure to tell people. It's sweet that people are asking how I'm feeling, if I'm still feeling patient, etc, but I promise, I'm not gonna have the baby and forget to tell you! I was proactive about making sure people know I will update Facebook with any big news, and close friends with any small news, and I think it's helped.

Then again, I've had a couple of mild symptoms (backache, etc) and a few very widely spaced "was that a contraction?" moments that I haven't shared with the close friends who I swore I'd keep updated, so maybe she's sensing my deceit ;) I just know if I say the word contraction, everybody is going to freak out, and I really don't want friends freaking out over 3 contractions ranging from 6 to 12 hours apart.


----------



## bumpwishes

Aww yay congratulations lilfoosh!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies, Charlotte Louise was born yesterday at 4:35 pm; 6lbs 14oz. The cord was wrapped tightly around her neck twice but she did amazing. We are both doing well, I'm not on any pain meds and should be released tomorrow!
> 
> Totally in love. Big bro is super proud and excited to show her off :cloud9:

Congrats hope ur both doing well :D


----------



## Jannah K

Congrats foosh! glad to know u and baby are doing well.
Mrs k.. I understand the frustration. .I still have 3 weeks before due date and ppl already bugging me..
on a side note..I m very sad today and I have cried and went on long drive but I still feel like I need it out of my system...as u girls know I had busy day yday from cleaning my entire house to cooking for in laws and literally cleaning and cooking more once I got there with little or no help..as always dh was demanding food and was interfering with my work when I was in kitchen..I was rushing as everyone was hungry not realizing I m due any day
.I even got mil birthday cake served my sil and fed her kids...I come home and my entire body was achy...dh comes to bed and wants a massage..by than my fingers were swollen too and I needed rest..when I refused he called it disrespectful ...long story short 6am he gives me huge lecture that I gave attitude at my in laws yday and when I say I m in pain..he doesn't take it seriously as usually I m crying or nagging. ..he even said it he rather have me go far from him..thats his line everytime he is upset!!... and baby is going to be messed up like me...I feel so hurt and alone. ..I wish he understood what pregnancy does to u emotionally and physically...I m terrified of labor and having no support..I just can't expect from dh even than he will think it's drama and make me get epidural..
Anyways thks for listening...wish my family lived closer..really missing them...today dh isn't talking to me and just on his tv n laptop..I m expected to cook which I m not..
oh BTW Thursday night also he wanted me to give him massage...I actually ended up having pinched nerve and my entire leg n feet ached all night and hands got swollen Coz I massaged him....if I dont listen he gets mad and tells me to go sleep on couch...if I ask him to massage my back he doesn't do it makes me do it n sleeeep. ..such control freak!!! ..it's so unfair...yet he ll praise how perfect my sil is..and how onr should be like her submissive and polite...is she the one preggo..if she is so perfect he should have married her not me...i m done making meals for him and his family..I m do e cleaning till baby..he comes home and throws his jacket and his dirty shoes everywhere and i cannot be upset???REALLY???


----------



## mommasquirrel

Jannah: I am so sorry you have to deal with him. Sounds like he is not being very supportive at all. Do you have any friends or relatives that live close by? I'd suggest hiring a doula or trying to get someone who volunteers and can be your support for the birth. You need someone who will listen to your needs and will be supportive of you through the birth and being forced to have an epidural is not being supportive at all. I'd suggest cooling down a bit before approaching your DH about everything. Write a long letter outlining what is going on and be sure to add that you are in pain. Pregnancy does so much to us and sometimes men forget. Re-read the letter over a week then if you are ready. Give it to him. He may or may not read it. It's up to him. Also he should not threaten you by suggesting that you leave. If that is the point I'd go and stay with family so he can be reminded of what life is without you in it. No man would be okay with that unless he has already emotionally separated himself from you. Wish I lived closer, I would have you come stay with me. Also, feel free to vent or whatever on here..we are all here to help support you and be the shoulder you can lean on.


----------



## Jannah K

Thks So much mommy 
I have been on bed all day....Its like his behavior took out all my strength...we fought enough throughout this pregnancy..I dunt even know if we will have another baby. ..I ll write a letter and give it to him before I go into labor...rt now I don't want to depend on him for anytHong which means if I need to get to hospital, I will either drive or call 911. I wI'll speak with midwife on monday and see if I can find duola...it's just that I m not working and dh won't get why duola and he may get more upset..my family is in canada..dh doesn't want them here until after baby as he thinks I have enough support here..
I Dunt want epidural coz it increases chances of tearing, baby distress, forcep delivery, spinal injury but offcourse I m open..if I have no support, I may have to get one...and than worry about his family visiting us in hosp..he shows off everything to his family..with me their is no excitement...ultrasound, baby movement, baby nursery-every experience he shares with my sil and his family..I m so numb and tired...I need to gather myself up and gain strength to bring my baby to the world. ..I m already thinking about working etc as if it will come down to leaving him due to his behavior, I want to make sure I can keep my baby and provide for him...I m not going to decide anything until after my family visits me. .I can't share with them..they will feel so helpless...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll be honest, that sounds like really bad behavior even if you weren't pregnant. I hope you'll talk to your family for some insight and do what you have to to take care of yourself. If the good outweighs the bad, maybe you can eventually talk him into couples counseling. You don't want him setting that example for your son :(


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations LilFooshFoosh!!!

Jannah I hope things get better no one deserves to be treated that way.

I'm exhausted but loving every moment spent with my son, it still feeks funny saying that.

Mommasquirrel I'm dying to know the sex of your baby wishing little one would just comenon out already....


----------



## MrsKChicago

I made dinner tonight, in hopes of gravity kind of getting on my side. Sitting on my butt all day isn't going to convince this baby to come any faster. I think it definitely made a difference. My back hurts on and off and I'm kind of crampy. Not fun, but if it means this baby doesn't stick around for another 11 days, I'll consider it a plus! Ideally, we'll get through a last pleasant and productive day off together tomorrow, and then Teddy will decide to make an appearance early in the week.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Jannah that is terrible i hope u can sort something soon you dont need you or baby stressed :( as sad as it is u sound like ud b happier on your own. Hugs


----------



## mommasquirrel

Okay so funny story...

Last night I had noticed that my lady parts have gotten quite swollen over the duration of the pregnancy. I look in the mirror and can't recognize it as my own anymore. Everything is a different color and it just looks like it gained a lot of weight. I also noticed that I could see a very faint pulsating on the outside so of course I put my hand on it and push. I could literally feel my heartbeat through my crotch. So I tell DH to come and check it out because it's just so bizarre. He complies and pushes his hand on the outside and at that exact moment little one decided to headbutt my cervix several times in a row. This is painful but I just look at my husband who has gone pale and jaw dropped. I asked him if he was okay. He asked me if the baby just moved because he could feel something very round hitting his palm a few times. I laughed so much. Later DH laughed too but he was like...who in the world can I even tell this too. I just felt my baby knocking at his own exit. ROFL So I decided I'd share it on here. I am guessing that baby has dropped down into my pelvis a bit more this weekend. 

Looking forward to some good news on Tuesday..hopefully I'm a little more dilated and can get my membranes stripped. I would much rather have this done than having the induction.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! I feel like mine is trying to drill his way out sometimes, knocking doesn't sound as unpleasant ;)

So, no baby yet, but I'm making progress! By the time I fell asleep last night, I was pretty confident that I was having irregular contractions. I was kind of scared to go to bed ;) My labor handout from the midwives specifically says "If you're not sure, go to sleep! You'll wake up before the baby comes out!" so I just kept that in mind. The contractions tapered off, but in addition to that bit of plug last night before bed, I had some bloody discharge at my middle of the night bathroom break and this morning. Nothing like water breaking, just seemingly normal bloody show stuff. So I'm thinking the contractions must have been effective, to a degree! They didn't feel like Braxton Hicks, that's for sure. It was like a painful (but not the worst ever) period, with cramping and back pain, and on some of them I really felt like I needed the bathroom.

They tapered out overnight, and so far I'm feeling normal but tired (unsurprisingly, I did not sleep well), but I have the feeling if I got up and started doing a lot, it would get started again. I don't really want to go into labor right this minute, because there are a few things DH and I are hoping to get done today, but sometime in the next couple days would be just fine with me. I know this on again off again pattern can go on for awhile sometimes. If they start up again today, I may pull out the TENS and see if it helps.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies! 

Looks like the first week of March brought lots of babies, congrats mommas!!

Mrsk & Momma I hope things are progressing for you. 

Can't wait to hear about all the coming births. Love that it's finally March and we are all getting to meet our little ones


----------



## lamago

Starting to feel some sharp pains in my crotch. Is this normal? I know I've been loosing my mucous plug over the last week. :/


----------



## DrMum

Hey girls! Congrats foosh. I am so happy for you!! Our journeys have been very similar and I'm sure you feel a huge sense of relief! Delighted for you lovely!

Sorry I've been kind of quiet, you know how it goes with nursing and visitors etc! DS2 is doing just great, nursing like a trooper and back to birth weight exactly by today which is 2 weeks. Kind of hard to believe it's 2 weeks already.

So... Who is next ladies! Mrsk I am so rooting for you. And momma I feel like you are going to be soon! Where is Frenchie-is there any news there yet? Or mrs frick is she momma frick yet?!

Gosh exciting stuff for the March mallows!! I knew I'd always be a February imposter, but I'm excited for everyone!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

MissFrick's little girl showed up on the 1st :) If Frenchie has any news, she hasn't shared yet. The front page looks like it's pretty up to date!

I've had some sharp pains, lamago. Feels like the little guy was trying to drill his way out. Yowch! I assumed it was just another random pregnancy thing.

I've had a few random mild contractions today, but nothing really exciting. It's good to know things are getting going, though. DH works tomorrow, so I'm hoping things don't go too crazy while he's at work so I don't have to call him home, and then he's off on Tuesday, so I'm thinking it would be good timing if things started ramping up tomorrow evening or Tuesday morning.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I am so ready for it to happen. We went to the local pool today and I had so much fun. I literally feel re-energized after the swim. The only part that sucked was getting out of the pool. i had a few sharp contractions while I was moving around but the sense of weightlessness made the pain bearable. No wonder people rave about water births. I am so signing up for one with the next munchkin. 
I get sharp crotch pain a lot these past few days but I figured it was another pregnancy thing just as MrsK. Our bodies are slowly getting ready for the birth and hopefully it's a good thing and will make labor easier. 
MrsK: Have you been tracking your purple line? My DH took a look at mine today and the line has gotten wider and thicker. The last time he checked was over 3 weeks ago and it has changed considerably. I wonder if I am finally dilating. Looking forward to seeing my OB Tuesday. Hoping for some good news.
If DH is in a good mood we may go back to the pool tomorrow. I am so excited and ready to go for another swim. Hoping the increase in exercise encourages baby to come out. 
Ohh...If frenchie has gone in we probably won't hear from her for a few days. I remember she mentioned the hospital will keep moms for a few days. soo exciting. I was looking at our growing list of babies and so far it's 20 little ones that have arrived..Can't wait for more updates.. Feels like everyone is playing the lottery at this point.. =)


----------



## MrsKChicago

20 already!? So many babies!

The pool sounds wonderful. I'd love to float around for awhile. I'm glad to hear that water helped with the contractions, since I have the option of a waterbirth. I'm hoping it'll help. The contractions I've had made it all a lot more real...

I keep remembering my purple line when it's 3am and I'm in bed. Oops. I should see if DH will take a look, or if I can get a good look in the mirror maybe. I'm sure I've dilated since my appointment, but I have no idea how much, and the earliest I'd get checked is Tuesday.


----------



## lamago

Well good to know its normal. Kinda threw me for a loop a little!


----------



## frenchie35

I'm still here, baby in belly. I've been pretty tired since DH has a stomach bug which I don't want to get, but I've been taking care of DD 100%. She's been good, but the bending over is really getting old. I have to get my platelets tested again, so I'm going to sneak out during her nap so that DH doesn't have to have any contact with her.

When I do go in to drop babe #2 I'll update on Facebook from my phone, but the bnb front page might not be up to date for a couple days, as Mommasquirrel said. They'll keep me for 4 days, but I'll try to haggle it into just 3, since there is nothing quite like sleeping in your own bed.

I'm really rooting for all the nursing mamas. I just started putting a little bit of lanolin cream on my nipples cause they were looking kinda dry. Cracking was a big problem for me last time, so I want to nip that in the bud if I can.

Can you believe that over half of us in the Facebook group have already popped? We're just now starting the second week of March!


----------



## bucherwurm

The weather is supposed to be above freezing this week! Sounds like a good time to bring a baby home.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hey ladies, just popped on to put up a pic. Charlie has day and night mixed up so we are pretty exhausted and DS is home sick today! It is really hard to get him to stay away from me and the baby but it would be terrible if she got sick already.

Milk came in last night and I was not prepared for these after pains (apparently they get worse with each pregnancy) :wacko:

ETA: I don't know why the pic is upside down, I will try to fix... nope- no idea why it's upside down =(
 



Attached Files:







20150308_213544.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bumpwishes

What a cutie lilfoosh! Hope your boy feels better asap and nothing passes on to charlie :). Hope you manage to get a bit of rest here and there xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ha ha know what u mean with afterpains they have been horrible wouldn't wish them on anyone but fingers crossed iv been ok today. 
Cute picture of Charlie :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, Charlie is too cute! I think I need to stare at newborn pictures all day or find a new baby to cuddle. The idea of labor is freaking me out! Gotta keep in mind the prize at the end...

I'm still getting the sporadic pre-labor contractions. Teddy is really dragging things out... I think tomorrow I'll ask the midwife if she thinks a sweep will get things moving. I was ok with him being late, but the contractions are doing a number on me, emotionally.

I hope everyone else is hanging in there! Hopefully your DH is feeling better soon, Frenchie.


----------



## swampmaiden

I was just thinking the same thing, Frenchie... Incredible that over half the FB group has already had their babies, and we're only a 1/3 thru March!!

Im a bit worried about my weight gain... its been really sporadic. In January i only gained 2 lb the whole month, then gained 8 lbs the first 2 weeks of Feb, then since mid Feb, Ive LOST 6 lbs!!! How is that even possible?! 

Baby seems just fine tho, still kicking and squirming away. I had a smoothie for breakfast and the sugar really got her going.. I usually dont feel her when Im standing or sitting, but Ive been feeling her squirm a bunch just sitting at the computer

And yeah, Im starting to get the 'hows things (baby) going?' phone calls too... Ive got 8 days until my due date and hoping to go at least a day or two past my due date to comply with our adult lives but I know thats a joke... 

Those that want their babies early go overdue, those that want their babies late will likely have them early.. Murphys law or something!

AND>>>>> MANY CONGRATULATIONS to those that have had their babies... just want to do an offical B&B congrats, even though Ive personally got most of you on FB. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

My mom is starting to get a little less funny and a little more annoying with the texts. I didn't mind the jokes about how to get him out, but the daily "Update please!" is getting old. I've told her a million times that she'll be in the loop if anything happens. There's no update to make! I'm still pregnant. There is still no baby. Literally nothing has changed in the 12 hours since I updated! I won't forget to text if something happens, I swear!


----------



## swampmaiden

I know, its funny to consider that family would honestly think we wouldnt bother to announce labor or birth without being bugged about it. I've been using that standby also: "youll be one of the first to know when things start to happen!"


----------



## MrsKChicago

swampmaiden said:


> I know, its funny to consider that family would honestly think we wouldnt bother to announce labor or birth without being bugged about it. I've been using that standby also: "youll be one of the first to know when things start to happen!"

It's just so weird. I've even been specific about when I'll update. Barring actual rush to the hospital emergencies, I will update when we leave the house, and I will update when the baby is born! I will probably update before that, too, when things get serious at home. I even updated her when I started having these pre-labor contractions, just to kind of reassure her that I'm updating. Grandmas!:dohh:

She's also reminded me a few times that family gets to visit first after he's born. I happen to agree with her, assuming family is ready to visit and isn't delaying it for 12 hours or something and making everyone else wait forever, but I'm pretty sure that's MY decision, not hers...


----------



## swampmaiden

You planning to allow visits in the hospital immediately after birth?

At the Birth Center, they want us to leave within 6-12 hours after the birth, so we were just planning on visits a day or so after we get home. My mom isnt happy, but oh well!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Not immediately immediately, but shortly after. I'll be in at least 24 hours after the birth, up to 48, even with no complications. We'll take a few hours to bond and rest no matter what, then see how we feel if it's during visiting hours. There are only a few people who would visit in the hospital, and they all know better than to linger, so I don't think it'll be too bad. I'd rather that than have to stress about visitors while we're settling in at home.


----------



## swampmaiden

Yeah, visitors do seem like a bit of an obligation. In theory its awesome, you want to show off the baby but in practice... just being exhausted and recovering and not the best groomed or most energetic hostess can be a lot


----------



## frenchie35

You American mamas are amazing. They kick you out the door pretty quickly!
I have to say that the La Leche League is much more developed there, and you can get more general support for breastfeeding. When I say that I plan on BFing, I get a lot of looks, ranging from pity to scoffing, all saying the same thing, "good luck!"


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I really want that first week or two to bond and recover and figure out breastfeeding and get the dogs used to having a baby in the house. A couple brief visits from people I can greet in my pajamas (and who the dogs know) will be ok, but I definitely don't want to actually host. Once we're past the really crazy stage, we can start having people over now and then. I figure nobody expects _anything_ of me at the hospital ;) And they can bring me real food.


----------



## MrsKChicago

frenchie35 said:


> You American mamas are amazing. They kick you out the door pretty quickly!
> I have to say that the La Leche League is much more developed there, and you can get more general support for breastfeeding. When I say that I plan on BFing, I get a lot of looks, ranging from pity to scoffing, all saying the same thing, "good luck!"

There's a part of me that really wishes we could just stay in the hospital where we have all that help for awhile ;) The bed sucks, though, and I'm sure it's annoying getting checked on all the time. We get to stay in our fancy room til someone else goes into labor and needs it (there are two of them, and they like to have one open if they aren't both in use for labor), and it sounds like usually you get the first day but rarely the full 48 hours after birth, so we may end up going home rather than switching to a normal recovery room. I guess we'll just play it by ear.

You'd think the French would appreciate the importance of choosing the right dairy for the job at hand ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

MrsKChicago said:


> And they can bring me real food.

lmao YES!! this neeeds to be a requirement for visiting lol


----------



## swampmaiden

MrsKChicago said:


> You'd think the French would appreciate the importance of choosing the right dairy for the job at hand ;)

thats pretty funny!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

swampmaiden said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> And they can bring me real food.
> 
> lmao YES!! this neeeds to be a requirement for visiting lolClick to expand...

It definitely will be at the hospital! Forget the flowers, bring me some chicken nuggets! I have a bunch of frozen meals at home, so I'm not as worried about people bringing food in that case, though I certainly won't turn down any offers.


----------



## Bookity

My brother showed up at L&D a couple hours after Warren was born. I was less than pleased but put on a happy face. I had no idea, no warning he was coming.


----------



## Missbx

Hello everyone, I had my little girl on 7th march at 11.30am weighing 7lb 4oz I will update with a birth story and a picture when i can x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats xxx


----------



## kealz

Congratulations!!! :) 

I'm in hospital at the moment, gown on, waiting for section... wondering whether we are team pink or team blue..! Although obviously team healthy is main priority. :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck look forward to pics :D


----------



## bucherwurm

So many new babies, exciting!
Looking forward to your boy finally showing up, MrsK, especially since I think we started out as due date buddies. 
My due date changed a while back, so today (March 10) is my new official day. It was originally March 4, but if you take my LMP date I think it's the end of February, even though I know for sure that's wrong. I think most accurate is the 7th, which is what I based my ticker on. It's starting to seem like I've been pregnant forever. I'm not sure if this baby is ever going to come. I haven't been sleeping well any more either, and I know it's going to be tough when baby comes, but this is just annoying.
Good luck to the ladies next in line for babies to come.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck Kealz, hope everything goes well!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, Kealz!

Bucherwurm, I hope things start for you soon.

These on and off contractions are making me crazy. They woke me up this morning, then started spreading again when I got out of bed :( And DH woke up when I got up, so now we'll both be tired all day. He got the tub squeaky clean for me, so I'm going to have some breakfast and then take a bath and see what happens. Midwife at 1! I was terrified of labor yesterday, but now I just want these damn contractions to either go away or DO SOMETHING. Hoping for real labor to start today or tomorrow, or I may just see if DH will do an at home c section with his new chef's knife ;)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi all! Just wanted to let everyone know that Blake Samuel arrived at 8:20 am last Tuesday March 3rd by repeat c-section . He was 8lbs 9 oz. and 21.5 inches. He is doing great and nursing like a champ!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Redskins!! Cutie 

MrsK, sorry! I know exactly what you are going through, I had contractions like that for a week before I was induced with DS. It really plays with your head and emotions. I really hope you are able to get things going!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats redskins :D


----------



## bumpwishes

Ohh such a cute pic. Yawning away. Congratulations.

Mrsk I've got my fingers crossed for you. You've waited long enough. It's your time :) you've been so patient.


----------



## mommasquirrel

What an adorable baby. Love the name, my DH has a identical twin named Blake. 
MrsK: Hoping that the cramps lead to something today. my OB couldn't even do a sweep but I am now 1 cm dilated which is progress and we have an induction date/time scheduled. I get to check into the hospital on Monday evening and Tuesday morning we will try pitocin if contractions don't get strong enough on their own. I'm ready yet nervous at the same time. I'm sending some labor dust your way. Hope you can meet your little person soon. Now that I have a day/time I feel a little less nervous.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Holy crap. If this isn't real labor, someone else is going to have to have this baby, because I quit. Contractions vary in duration and time between based on position, but they're not giving me any breaks. We have dinner on the way, then we'll do more contraction timing and see where we stand. Hopefully soon. I was 3cm at the midwife's, and 75% effaced, and she did a sweep, so I think my odds are pretty good.


----------



## bumpwishes

You can do it mrsk. Sounds positive. Have everything crossed for you!! Xxx


----------



## kealz

Congratulations, redskins! :) 

So... we are team blue! :D Thomas Reuben was born @11:25 on 10/3/15 weighing 7lbs 9ozs. He's adorable and doing brilliantly. Thanks for good wishes and best of luck to those mamas in waiting! :) x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Just talked to the midwife. She said I can come in whenever I want at this point, but her recommendation is to give it another hour and see if the pattern holds. I'm going to take her advice for now, unless things go nuts, because I can swear in peace at home ;)


----------



## bucherwurm

Exciting MrsK. Hope this is the real thing. 
Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Kealz!! :blue:

Momma, I'm glad you have an end in sight. Make the last few days count!

How exciting MrsK! Good luck, I hope you have a quick labour to make up for the last couple of days. :hugs: Come on Teddy!!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

This slacker baby is taking his time. I'm only a 4. Aargh. They have me walking the halls to see if it dilates me more, but I'm taking a break while DH moves the car. I really don't want to be sent home, but I'm so tired.


----------



## mommasquirrel

MrsK: Have you tried bouncing on a birthing ball to help out with the contractions? I'm sure you'll dilate more since the contractions are so strong. You'll get through it, I'm sure. Have your DH find coffee or something sweet for you to nibble on to give you some energy. Sending positive vibes your way. =)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm up to a 5 and leaking fluid, so we're definitely here to stay! Still tired, but progress helps. I wish the contractions hadn't woken me so early today.


----------



## Loozle

How exciting! Come on Teddy, we're all waiting to meet you! Good luck MrsK!


----------



## Loozle

kealz said:


> Congratulations, redskins! :)
> 
> So... we are team blue! :D Thomas Reuben was born @11:25 on 10/3/15 weighing 7lbs 9ozs. He's adorable and doing brilliantly. Thanks for good wishes and best of luck to those mamas in waiting! :) x

Congratulations hun! Fantastic day to be born - my birthday ;)


----------



## Loozle

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to let everyone know that Blake Samuel arrived at 8:20 am last Tuesday March 3rd by repeat c-section . He was 8lbs 9 oz. and 21.5 inches. He is doing great and nursing like a champ!

Congratulations! He's gorgeous! X


----------



## molly86

Congratulations to all of you that have now had your babies. For those still waiting I hope it goes quickly for you. We're doing well. George is 13 days old now. He's great. I love him so much. Unfortunately he has his day and night wrong way round though. Really hoping we can sort that soon and then maybe I'll feel a little more human. I know I've never posted on here as regular as a lot of you, but I have read your posts a lot and found this group very useful. Just wanted to take the opportunity to say thank you to you all. I hope we all have our beautiful babies soon and can help each other with the new challenges. Thanks again x


----------



## mommasquirrel

molly, do you turn on the lights in the evening when little one wakes up? I've been told to not turn on any lights and to even use some ice on their feet to wake them up during the day. 
I wonder if my little one will have things turned around as well. It feels like he/she is sleeping mostly during the days and is up and kicking, shifting right when I want to go to bed. I am kind of sedentary during the day and I make sure to just wear a bra around the house so there is as much light on my belly as possible recently and so far baby is waking up not too happy but oh well. Trying to get the sleeping issue taken care of in utero. lol
I lost part of my plug today, I suppose it's almost a bloody show but I know that means nothing since I stopped having contractions. Going to head out to the pool and hopefully that will get things going again. Maybe I'll try to catch a nap beforehand if little one complies. hope everyone has a wonderul week. Send me all your labor dust, lol. Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Bookity

All advice I've heard about turning their days and nights boils down to keeping nighttime quiet and maintaining normal noise levels during the day. Also only change diapers at night when they're dirty, not just wet. Of course my little guy
Poops just about every time. Lol. 

Terrified to jinx myself, but this guy seems to have days & nights straight almost from the beginning.


----------



## bucherwurm

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow. It will be my first one for over 40 weeks. I'm trying my best to be patient, but I'm really starting to want my baby here. Thankfully last night I slept much better. If we talk about doing a stretch and sweep, I might go for it. I have GBS, so I'm not sure about the risk of having the membranes breaking before they are ready, so that will be a factor. 
I have everything around the house ready that needs to be ready, so now all I'm doing is keeping things tidy like normal. Last week I had a few dates with my mom and nana, but this week she is working a lot, so the only thing I have to look forward to is my appointment. My husband has been taking the car to work so he can leave when he needs to just in case, so I can't do anything (I live in a small village- all we have is a church :) ). It's finally nice outside, and I'm trying to enjoy it, but walking makes my back hurt if I'm up too much, just because of all the weight on the front of me. Sorry it sounds like I'm complaining, but I'm anxious to have her!


----------



## MrsKChicago

So sorry for lack of updates! Phone has been dead and out of reach.

We still have no baby! After about 26 hours of no sleep, no baby, lots of pain, and a total panic at the very aggressive contractions when we tried the breast pump, and finding out I was only at six centimeters, I decided sleep and not being miserable won out over hippie ideals. I've been half asleep on an epidural and a slow pitocin drip most of today, making slow but steady progress. Finally got up to 8cm, so hopefully he shows tonight. I started leaking waters around midnight, and the midwives aren't crazy strict about a 24 hour timeline, but I know there's still a limit. I'm guessing if I'm not closer next check, we may up the pitocin.

I always knew he'd find some way to make up for breezing through the actual pregnancy!


----------



## bumpwishes

Congrats kealz! 

I completely understand what you're saying bucherworm and I don't blame you for feeling the way you are. I hope you have a good appointment. It's good that you're keeping busy. Maybe try to put your feet up and make the most of this time. No doubt she will be here before you know it. X


----------



## bumpwishes

Oh mrsk you trooper!! Keep on going. You're so close now. Can't wait for teddy to make his arrival!


----------



## bucherwurm

Thanks bumpwishes! It's hard waiting, and I am for sure getting in lots of rest and trying to enjoy every day, but I end up just thinking about it and driving myself crazy, so I need stuff to take my mind off of it.

We're all rooting for you MrsK. Definitely don't blame you for taking the epidural. You withstood way more than you should have had to! Try to get as much rest as you can before you have to start pushing, you've earned it. Conserve your energy, and we can't wait to see baby soon!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Bucher. It sucks about not having much to look forward to, it really helps pass the time. Do you have some sort of project you could work on? The days before my section I made sure I had something to do each day around noon to break up my day and make it feel like it was going faster, I was going to suggest you get your hair done or something, but that doesn't work with no car in a small town :( What about taking a bath (keep a phone within reach if you do though, just in case) or maybe doing your nails? 

Not much longer now MrsK!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Details to come. Everyone is good.
 



Attached Files:







teddy.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## molly86

Congrats Mrsk!


----------



## molly86

Momma squirel I try not to turn the lights on at night. I just pop him into my bed and feed him them there. But I need lights on to change him. Maybe I should get s small lamp though rather than having the full light on. Never heard of waking him with ice cubes. Might try that. I haven't actually been waking him in the day. I just try and keep him awake for a while when he wakes naturally. Although I'm not having much success so certainly prepared to try new ideas.


----------



## bumpwishes

Congrats mrsk. Welcome to the world Teddy!!

Yeah definitely hard not to think about it all when your mind is so free bucherworm. I've started baking like everyday aha. It keeps me occupied. Tires me out. Fills mybsweet tooth cravings and keeps me on my feet which I'm hoping is good to get baby down and engaged.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay! Congrats MrsK, happy birthday Teddy!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good morning ladies. It was so late, I didn't feel like typing out details last night. Teddy is here and just the absolute cutest baby ever. We're all snuggled up now. After all the dragging of labor, the actual pushing was pretty fast, maybe a little over an hour. I let the epidural fade so I could tell what was going on and push effectively, and he came out pretty easily. He's definitely a little cone head!

He finally arrived 3/11, at 11:49pm. 6lbs, 15oz, and 20" long. He's a little guy for being a week late. He has a tongue tie, so we're trying to nurse, but I think we'll do better once that's snipped.

I just had a tiny tear, two stitches, and I'm doing pretty well. No pain so far, but we'll see if that lasts! Apparently I'm made for pushing! Laboring just isn't for me 

I'm ready to sleep for a week! Like that's gonna happen any time soon...


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations Mrs. K!!! Enjoy your time in the hospital they will let you get some sleep there. I had the same amount of stitches I guess that's the average? Welcome Teddy!!!


----------



## Bookity

Warrens pediatrician seems to think I'm made to have babies and said I should have more. That's ok. No thanks. Three is the absolute limit!!


----------



## DrMum

Great job mrs k! Sounds like a long haul! He is gorgeous!


----------



## bucherwurm

Congrats MrsK. Glad he's finally here, and that you're doing well.

I had my midwife appointment today. My blood pressure was low today, but she said a lot of ladies have had the same thing today. 
I was measuring 39cm today when last week it was 40, so I guess that's good. 
I had my first cervical check and sweep today. It was my choice, and I figured it wouldn't be a bad thing. I guess she could feel it and the bottom portion was open around 1cm and soft but she couldn't get all the way through. She said what she was doing is usually the most painful thing, trying to hook her finger in the cervix and bring it forward, but it didn't really hurt. It was more of a pressure feeling. I go back on Monday to try again if baby hasn't made her arrival yet. Monday will be one day short of being a week over, and I really want to avoid an induction. I go back again on the Thursday and will do another one if needed. I was surprisingly not really nervous about it. I have some bleeding now. 
Trying to be optimistic...


----------



## mkyerby16

Congrats to all the new mommies! Such precious little ones! 

Just wanted to update on me... had my weekly appt yesterday and it was a bit surprising. She is concerned about my blood pressure creeping up and wants to get him out before anything gets worse. (No protien in my urine or anything she just doesn't want it to be able to get to that point.) She was like I'm on call tonight so you could go to the hospital tonight to start the induction process. Imagine the shocked looks on our faces. The problem is I'm barely 1cm dilated so there's a high chance the induction won't work and I'll end up needing a c-section, so I'm really scared even though I'm excited to meet my baby boy. We decided to do a bpp ultrasound to check on him and he was totally fine and my fluid levels were great so we opted to wait and come back to the dr. on Tuesday. Chances are whether I'm more dilated or not I'll probably be induced that night. I'm praying my body will do something on it's own before then, but I doubt it. My mom's water broke with me 2 days before her due date but she never dilated past 2cm even with meds and ended up with a csection so I'm probably following her.


----------



## bucherwurm

That would be quite shocking news! Have you been using evening primrose oil? My midwife really likes the stuff. If you haven't been using it, it is supposed to help get things nice and soft and squishy in there, so if you don't dilate much more, the cervix should at least get a little bit softer. If you may be induced no matter what, it could be worth a try if you haven't been using it. 
Good luck no matter what happens!


----------



## ladybrown33

Mkyerby16 my labor was induced and I had no dilation or effacement prior. My labor was pretty long but I was able to push my baby out so just because you get induced does not mean you will end up with a c section


----------



## mommasquirrel

I am going in for an induction Monday and I'm only 1 cm dilated. I figure it all depends on our bodies. Everyone will experience labor and birthing differently. When they do normal inductions they first use some type of prostglandin to help soften/ripen your cervix. They give it several hours and more often than not a whole day to work. they check you to see if you started dilating and then check your contractions. If you are contracting on your own and they are strong then they wait and see. If not, they offer to give you pitocin to help. you can always say no and come back a day or two later to try the prostaglandin stuff again. Once your cervix is dilated enough they can break your waters and that will send you into labor a majority of the time. There are a few instances where a woman's body just doesn't do anything and C-sections are the only option because baby if mom is at risk. 
Just remember to keep an open mind when you go in for your induction. I'm looking forward to meeting baby and I'm so uncomfortable at this point that I just want it to be over with. 
MrsK: You're birth story has given me strength in that if I need an epidural I will get one. I too have an immense fear of needles but if i was in extreme pain I think I'd want some relief. =) :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Bucher, Mkyerby and Momma! I'm sure you all know it already, sometimes it helps to have someone else say it though.

Things can change with our bodies so quickly you could have no signs and be holding your baby hours later- a la DrMum or Molly.

The pain and fears, while they are completely and totally valid, are relative. Right now there are so many possibilities for how things can play out. You would probably never volunteer to have someone cut you for no reason, but as soon as there is a good reason it becomes a viable solution and even a good idea. Try not to think or worry about what may or may not happen and try hard to focus on the end goal. It is really hard, for sure, but it can help you relax a little and being relaxed/calm will help you achieve the births you want. Your babies will be here soon! 

Is there anything you want to do before baby arrives? 

Mkyerby, I would have been very surprised to have had the same conversation. Sounds like you are playing it safe though with having the extra monitoring. Is there something else, besides the raised BP, that is making her want to induce? No protein in your urine is good. Has your BP been rising steadily or did it shoot up? I know my BP was higher than normal for me- I'm normally 118/68 ish and by the end was up to 130/74 ish. Hopefully it is your body's reaction to the added stress of the pregnancy and you will see some movement cervix-wise at your next appointment. My mum had relatively easy births but I don't seem to get past 4cms.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck everyone! I hope my experience helps if it comes down to it, momma. I'm not gonna lie, I was terrified getting the epidural, but a couple days later, I still think it was the right course of action. Had I persisted in my exhausted state, I'd probably have opened myself up to much worse. My only epidural advice is to let it wear off some when you're near the end, if you can. It still helped mask the pain some, but being able to feel and mostly move my legs and sense when and how to push we're so helpful. I'm sure weaning off has made a difference in my relatively easy recovery.

As for us, we're heading home later today. We're still struggling with latching, but we had a great visit with a lactation consultant this morning, and she helped us get a good feed into him with the help of a nipple shield. Hopefully it'll be the tool we need to get us on track to easy breastfeeding soon.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1936.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats mrsk :D


----------



## mkyerby16

Thanks for the support ladies. I know in the end all that matters is that we're both healthy and once I'm holding my sweet baby boy I won't care what I had to do to get him here. It was just a bit surprising and its nice to have others help put things in perspective. It's just my bp that has her concerned and it's not even that bad yet but she's afraid it's going to get to that point (which of course no one knows if it will or not). But for the past month its steadily been rising and swelling has increased.


----------



## Bookity

Just to let you ladies know, Frenchie had her little boy today!!


----------



## bumpwishes

Thanks for the update bookity. I was wondering if she was busy having her baby. Glad to hear all is well, congrats to her!!

Sending you labour dust mommasquirrel, hope baby decides it is time before Monday. Can't wait to hear what your yellow bump is :).

Hope all new mommas and bubbas are doing well. And all ladies coming up to their dd and going over it, sending you all positive labour vibes.


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry I've been so absent since baby girl arrived, just wanted to say thinking of everyone and sending best wishes for those still waiting and lots of well wishes to those mommas and babies already here!


----------



## Rhio92

Anyone due today (14th) going crazy with me? It's my due date and I want my baby :brat:


----------



## Teilana

Me!!! I have definitely been feeling done the last week or so... With how low he has been and how sore and uncomfortable things have gotten...


----------



## twinkie2

Due date was today but little miss decided to come on the fourth, I hope things gets moving for both of you very soon!! Best of luck!


----------



## mommasquirrel

My due date is today as well. I feel very heavy in the pelvis today which is not normal and I had some bad BH while at the grocers. Not sure if anything will come of it. All I know is I have a scheduled induction on Monday so one way or another I'll have a baby in my arms no later than the end of the week. =)


----------



## Bookity

I'm dying to know if your bump is pink or blue momma!!


----------



## bucherwurm

My due date was earlier in the week, so I'm there with you. Just waiting.


----------



## molly86

Happy mothers day ladies! Would be lovely if we had some babies born today. Fingers crossed for those of you still waiting. George ( and his daddy) are taking me out for Mother's Day dinner. Our first time in a restaurant, hope he's good in there!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Good Morning everyone!! It's another day and still waiting patiently. I really thought something was happening last night but here I am awake and it's the following morning. I'm exciting just knowing in less than 36 hours I'll be in the hospital starting the induction process. I'm so ready to meet this little person. My neighbor asked if I was ready and to be honest I am mentally ready but very anxious about how I will handle the pain. DH had a talk with me last night. He said some good things for example: You were made to do this, I know you can do this and trust in your body. If it's too much I will support you in what you need/want. You are not a failure if you need help. It's okay to ask for help. 
It's so bizarre for him to be so open about it since he's been pretty nonchalant about my birthing choice. I think he is starting to gear up himself and put on his big boy pants for the labor. I told him, I wish i could trade places and he just shook his head and said, No way would I push a baby out of my penis.. Thank god I was born a man!! ROFL I didn't mean that, geez! I am so lucky to have someone with such humor in my life although there are moments, I mean real moments where I'd like to just ring him out. I'm glad I don't because he is and has been great to me overall. 
So for today all I have planned is to clean out the car, relax, and do a load of laundry. Hoping the day will pass quickly. Hoping all the ladies in waiting are getting some sleep and that babies come soon. Hoping that all new moms and babes are well and having speedy recoveries from birth. =) :hugs: Feeling good this morning!!


----------



## bumpwishes

Have a lovely time molly! Sure he will be good as gold :).

Oh ahaha mommasquirrel, that's cute and funny of him. Sounds like he knows just what to say. And ofc he is right, you're made for this and you'll do great! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## mummy3

I haven't been on in forever with it being so much easier on FB. With a huge Nicu stay and now super high needs baby its impossible but going to try and read back:flower:

I hope everyone is good and looking forward to seeing more baby pics:cloud9:


----------



## mommasquirrel

Today is the day we go in for the induction. As I count down the hours the excitement is taking over. DH has gone into his "nesting mode" cleaning, sanitizing and grinning like a mad man. He is predicting that it will be a boy measuring 7 lbs 4 oz and 19 inches. I still have no clue but am hoping it's healthy and has the normal ten fingers, ten toes and all the right bits and pieces. Do you have any guesses on the sex, weight and length of this little bundle? 


I posted this on FB as well. =) I have the song, it's the final countdown playing over and over in my head then it's followed by lets get this party started. lol I know I should be sleeping but my darn body won't listen to reason. I guess I'll be lounging on the couch for a few hours.


----------



## bumpwishes

Oooooo so exciting!!!

I can't predict weight easily having not seen your bump but based on your OHs predictions I will say 7lbs 6. I've been changing between girl and boy. We've have a lot of boys in the marchmallows group but I have more of a boy feeling for your bump.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

YAY Momma! I'm terrible at this game... 8 lbs 2 oz, boy. So you'll probably have a 6 lb girl LOL

It's like trying to sleep on Christmas eve. I hope you managed some though. Good luck!! Quick and easy thoughts for you today


----------



## Rhio92

Good luck momma squirrel!


No signs :( just had a tour of the labour suite, getting excited! Come on baby!


----------



## molly86

Good luck momma squirrel! I'm going to guess it's a 7lb 12 boy. 
Well my Mother's Day meal was really nice. And George slept the whole 3 hours we were in the restaurant. I'm so impressed.


----------



## bucherwurm

Good luck with the induction! Hope everything goes smoothly and you can get a little bit of rest before things start to happen.

Glad to hear your meal out went well molly.

I will be leaving for the midwife clinic soon to try another sweep. Tomorrow I will be officially 41 weeks. If baby doesn't show by my appointment on Thursday I think we will talk induction. Kind of scary either way! I think when baby does finally come I will be in a state of shock, like, she's actually here and mine! I think I'm more nervous thinking about taking care of the baby than having it!


----------



## molly86

I was the opposite bucherwurm. I was worried about the birth and didn't really think past that. The birth actually wasn't that bad. Definitely hard work taking care of him though!


----------



## Rhio92

Induction booked for Saturday! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck Momma! I say girl, about 6 1/2lbs.

And hope everyone who's still waiting is doing ok! I've been reading, but kind of scatterbrained so it's hard to keep mental track. 

We're doing ok over here. Nursing is stressful but we're getting the hang of it. We have the pediatrician tomorrow, so I'm hoping she thinks Teddy looks good and is gaining (or at least not losing) appropriately. I missed out on the infamous Day 4 Hormones, but I have a feeling they may make an appearance today. Or maybe I'm just scared of DH going back to work on Wednesday.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck momma hope all goes well.

I'm going to register Liam tomorrow afternoon :D 

Has anyone else had any probs with baby being sick? Midwives don't seem to wanna help me and I'm getting concerned as its defo not normal. When baby was born he was on aptamil and for around 4days he wasn't keeping his milk down n he was projectile vomiting fetching loads up in one go I swapped him to cow n gate n it seemed to settle down, but now I'm finding every few days he will do it again fetching all his milk up not only that but he's always got wind it's almost impossible to get him wind free I honestly don't know where he gets it all from and struggle getting it up so he crys in pain from it a lot. Also we noticed his sick has yellow in it wen he's fetching a lot back.


----------



## molly86

George is sick after every feed. It's not a lot but it's every time. I mentioned it to the health visitor but she didn't seem concerned as he is putting on weight.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Liam is putting on weight but I think there's something to it for it to be a lot and have yellow in.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That seems like a lot mummysmurf. Did you have an appointment coming up? Maybe it is an allrrgy, you might need to switch formulas until you find one that agrees with him. It good he is still gaining though!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My next apt is Wednesday,they was going to discharge me from midwife care Sunday just gone but didn't as he hadn't got back to birth weight. I'm thinking of trying a lactose free formula see if that changes anything.


----------



## Bookity

My first spit up a LOT, but was not fussy and was gaining wonderfully. Her ped just said she was a "happy spitter". Hopefully that's all there is to it with George too.


----------



## bucherwurm

Posted on FB:

Well, I think something might be happening. I went for a check yesterday and the midwife said baby wasn't low enough to be able to feel the other side of the cervix, so she couldn't do a sweep, but she thought maybe 1-2cm dilated. I left feeling disappointed and sad, as we were approaching induction. This morning I had one of my bathroom breaks and was crampy and felt a small gush. I didn't think it would be anything so I went back to bed hopeful, but not really thinking it would be happening. I couldn't sleep so I sat up and played around on my e-reader. When I got up again for the bathroom I felt a bigger gush and was very wet when I got there. I called the midwife almost half an hour ago, and sent my husband off to work. I've been having pains for almost 4 hours. Seems promising. Hoping for a St. Patrick's day baby!


----------



## bumpwishes

Sounds promising bucherwurm! Fingers crossed this is it and you have a st Patrick's baby!! 

Wish this lo would show some signs of coming soon. Feeling like I'll go way overdue. Not even convinced I've had any BH, the bump is so compact and movement makes it feel tight.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Come on babies!! Good luck Bucher. Momma a hope baby has arrived or will be makibg an appearance soon.

Bump you might be having BH and just aren't recognizingbthem. When your bump gets tight that is probably it, they were not painful for me at all with my first and I mistook them for baby doing jumping jacks or "starfish".


----------



## Loozle

I hope these babies don't keep you waiting much longer ladies!

I had Rebecca weighed today and she now weighs 8lb 4oz - she was 6lb 3oz at birth! I'm so pleased that she's doing well, it's hard to know how much they're having when breastfeeding and it's easy to start doubting whether they're having enough.


----------



## bumpwishes

Thanks foosh, I hope I have. I thought maybe I had had one or two at least. Almost everytime it tightens the babies bottom (I've assumed it's this) sticks up and out. Aha maybe I'm just assuming they aren't them like you did. It's good to hear how it was for you.

Glad Rebecca is doing so well loozle!


----------



## bucherwurm

Also posted on FB:

Small update: Midwife was here again. More antibiotics. Baby's heart is still fine. She did a check and said she feels baby's head (and hair) and I am 2 cm. It doesn't seem like much progress from yesterday, but she could feel the baby! She just called to let me know we can go in any time to start an oxytocin drip. My husband will be home in an hour, so I guess we will probably leave soon after that. It's been almost 12 hours since the waters have started leaking and that I've been up, so I'm going to have a quick shower and food and try to rest before we leave.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck Bucherwurm! 

Bump, I didn't think I was feeling BH until late, either. I never had them with any kind of regularity. I did go a week over, but at least it wasn't forever.

We had our first outing today. We went to the pediatrician, and Teddy looks great. He's already an ounce and a half over his birth weight! I have to use a nipple shield for now, but it's good to know breastfeeding is going well otherwise. We also stopped to pick up our corned beef from my brother's shop. He seems to like the car ok, he basically slept the whole time. 

Tomorrow DH goes back to work. I'm a little nervous, but I think we'll manage.


----------



## frenchie35

Hi ladies!

I'm finally out of the maternity care: 4 nights is a long time to be away from house and home. I'm looking forward to sleeping in my own bed tonight, even though it will only be 1-2 hours at a time.

James was born at 2:54 pm on March 13th. I had been hurting and having irregular contractions the day before, but they really picked up at night. We went in at 3 am, but I was only 2 cm and the contractions were too irregular to stay. We came home around 6 am, and even on the way home they started picking up. We went back at 9 am and I was 5 cm and so they kept me. I had my epidural and waters broken around 12 and I had a bit of picotin to get the last couple centimeters. Pushing only took about 15 mins and then I had my beautiful man placed on my chest! It all went really smoothly. I can say that laboring during the daylight hours is so much more pleasant than during the middle of the night, like I did with DD.

Nursing is going well since my milk came in on day 3. But this engorgement is crazy! I can only sleep on my back, which is at least a change from only on the sides during pregnancy. James is already back to birth weight and he likes to sleep a lot!

Congrats to all the other mamas, and peace and lots of comfort to those still waiting for their babes.
 



Attached Files:







16894_10100355224174738_5840777101713182374_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm officially being induced bc of high blood pressure (but not pre-e or anything too bad)! I'm still only 1cm dilated. Soo in a couple of hours we're headed to the hospital to have cervidil placed overnight. Then early in the morning they'll start pitocin and break my water. This time tomorrow I could be holding my baby boy. I'm terrified and excited all at the same time!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Woohoo! Good luck, Mkyerby!


----------



## bumpwishes

Good luck bucherwurm and mkyerby!! So exciting that you'll soon have your babies to hold.

Congrats frenchie what a cutie. Glad all went smoothly. 

Thanks mrsk, a week overdue wouldn't be bad. Its just hard waiting :). Glad to gear Teddy's appointment went well. You'll do great when your hubby goes back. Don't be nervous. :)


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations Frenchie!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Frenchie, he's beautiful!

Bucher I hope you have your baby girl now and figure out her name!

Good luck Mkyerby! So exciting to know you will meet you LO soon.


----------



## DentDoc16

Coming so soon, good luck!


----------



## Menelly

mummy3 said:


> I haven't been on in forever with it being so much easier on FB. With a huge Nicu stay and now super high needs baby its impossible but going to try and read back:flower:
> 
> I hope everyone is good and looking forward to seeing more baby pics:cloud9:

Yeah, I just popped on again too. I much prefer Facebook, but it's nice to see what people have been writing on here. :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats frenchie and good luck mykerboy

So I was right to be concerned about Liam as he's now started loosing weight rather than gaining and iv just noticed he's getting red spots on his face which become more visible wen he's feeding. Taking him to the docs at 6 as midwife had no idea but I'm convinced it's an allergy.


----------



## bumpwishes

Sorry to hear that Mummy. I hope the doc can help. Good thing you're so aware. Fingers crossed it can be easily solved.


----------



## Teilana

Midwife appointment went well today. We did a stretch and sweep today too to try and get things going. She said I was soft and that she could just barely get 2 fingers in. Definitely not the most comfortable thing to have done, didn't hurt, just not comfortable. Now having some cramps, in addition to the odd contraction here and there since those decided to start having some regularity to them last night. If we don't have a baby by Monday, we get to go for another ultrasound sometime Monday to check in and then after that if there are no concerns that send us for induction, we get to decide if we want to wait or induce anyways.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We've almost made it through March Break!! I'm sure DS will be happy to be back at school and doing his own thing...and I won't feel as guilty for giving the baby so much attention. 

Charlotte had an appointment yesterday and is 1 oz over her birth weight! The dr was not happy originally but then I told her the last doc had weighed the baby with the diaper (full of pee & poo) still on, then she was annoyed with the other doc but happy with Charlie. :haha: We also have successfully gotten Charlie back on the boob. She was falling asleep too quickly after starting a feed, plus she was a little premature plus slightly jaundice so DH and I agreed that I'd pump and we'd give her bottles. After 3 or 4 days though she seemed a lot better so we switched back. I think one thing that helped was I kept offering her the boob first and if she started nodding off would switch to the bottle. Very proud of her. :cloud9:

Keeping an eye out for updates and new birth announcements!!


----------



## bucherwurm

Baby is here. She did end up arriving on St. Patrick's day with a bit over an hour to spare. She was 8lb 11oz. I started feeling consistent contractions on the way to the hospital around 4 but still had to be hooked up to the drip and being hooked up around 5, she came about 5 hours later. I was pushing for an hour. I used gas and air at 7cm. I decided I like that stuff :haha:
Anyway, baby Annabelle is here. We came home yesterday. Got home around 6:30. We have already been through our first night home, so this will be our first full day home. I didn't get a full nights rest, obviously, but slept much better than in the hospital.
I didn't need too much repair work. The doctor said there was more damage inside, so I have a few stitches there and a few on the outside, but over all things aren't too bad. I have been keeping up with Tylenol. My whole body is tired though, lots of sore and tired muscles.
She has latched a few times. She had a good feed last night around 3am. Since then though she hasn't latched very well. She has gotten a few drops for sure and has sucked a few times. Lots of meconium diapers, though.

Good luck for those waiting. Excited to hear more baby news!


----------



## Rhio92

bucherwurm said:


> Baby is here. She did end up arriving on St. Patrick's day with a bit over an hour to spare. She was 8lb 11oz. I started feeling consistent contractions on the way to the hospital around 4 but still had to be hooked up to the drip and being hooked up around 5, she came about 5 hours later. I was pushing for an hour. I used gas and air at 7cm. I decided I like that stuff :haha:
> Anyway, baby Annabelle is here. We came home yesterday. Got home around 6:30. We have already been through our first night home, so this will be our first full day home. I didn't get a full nights rest, obviously, but slept much better than in the hospital.
> I didn't need too much repair work. The doctor said there was more damage inside, so I have a few stitches there and a few on the outside, but over all things aren't too bad. I have been keeping up with Tylenol. My whole body is tired though, lots of sore and tired muscles.
> She has latched a few times. She had a good feed last night around 3am. Since then though she hasn't latched very well. She has gotten a few drops for sure and has sucked a few times. Lots of meconium diapers, though.
> 
> Good luck for those waiting. Excited to hear more baby news!



Congratukations! 



No signs of labour. No baby :brat:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bucherwurm said:


> Baby is here. She did end up arriving on St. Patrick's day with a bit over an hour to spare. She was 8lb 11oz. I started feeling consistent contractions on the way to the hospital around 4 but still had to be hooked up to the drip and being hooked up around 5, she came about 5 hours later. I was pushing for an hour. I used gas and air at 7cm. I decided I like that stuff :haha:
> Anyway, baby Annabelle is here. We came home yesterday. Got home around 6:30. We have already been through our first night home, so this will be our first full day home. I didn't get a full nights rest, obviously, but slept much better than in the hospital.
> I didn't need too much repair work. The doctor said there was more damage inside, so I have a few stitches there and a few on the outside, but over all things aren't too bad. I have been keeping up with Tylenol. My whole body is tired though, lots of sore and tired muscles.
> She has latched a few times. She had a good feed last night around 3am. Since then though she hasn't latched very well. She has gotten a few drops for sure and has sucked a few times. Lots of meconium diapers, though.
> 
> Good luck for those waiting. Excited to hear more baby news!

Congrats :D


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Bucher!! Being home is much nicer than being at the hospital.


----------



## DrMum

Congrats on the new babies! Since baby brain and sleep deprivation appear to be with me forgive me if I miss anyone out....
Frenchie- 4 days in hospital! That would have killed me! Great job, glad you survived and james sounds gorgeous
Mrsk- you had a long haul from memory! Sound like teddy is being a superstar though with awesome weight gain!
Bucherworm- so glad Annabelle is here! And great that you are home too. Nothing is nicer than your own bed and your own shower etc!
I feel like I'm missing people.... Will read back!

We are all good. Hard to believe it's been three weeks already. My c section incision all broke down which was soooo painful. They put me on antibiotics which of course have now caused rip roaring diarrhoea for baby. Ho hum. Anyway we are where we are and I will now power on with some probiotics to try to damage limit for him.

Good luck to the last few of our marchmallows! The last few days and weeks last an eternity but it's all worth it!


----------



## bumpwishes

Congratulations butcher!! Glad to hear more baby news. Anyone heard from mommasquirrel?


----------



## mkyerby16

Well after laboring for 26 hrs and pushing for 3hrs Caden Michael joined the world via c-section on March 18 at 11:14pm. He was 6lbs 11oz and 20 1/2 inches long. Apparently my pelvis is not made for birth and he was facing up. He has a little abrasion on his head from my pelvic bone, but he's just fine otherwise and I'm so in love!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Quick update. After laboring more than 24 hours we got stuck at 6cm and baby was in distress as well as me. Had an emergency c section and I reacted badly. Had to be constantly monitored since my blood pressure would not rise. I was 60/30. Hinata jade was born at 1141 pm on st Patrick's day. The cord was wrapped twice around her neck. They got her breathing quickly. While breastfeeding I noticed she was having small fits which looked like seizures. She is now in nicu having tests done. Im still recovering so I am out of it. Ohh..she was 8 pounds 11.4 ounces and 21.75 inches long. Will post a pic tomorrow if I can remember. Please keep us in your prayers. And its okay for anyone to copy and paste this on FB. Too tired to repost right now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh Momma, how scary! I hope you and Hinata are both ok.


----------



## Bookity

Welcome to the world new babies Caden & Hinata! Hope everyone recovers quickly. Praying for mommasquirrel & little Hinata. <3


----------



## molly86

Congratulations new mummies! Sorry to hear some of you didn't have the easiest of births. Seems like most of us have outer babies now. Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Mkyerby! I hope you have a smooth recovery and are able to get some rest after all that. Welcome to the world Caden!!

Oh Momma, that's scary! Thoughts and prayers that you and Hinata are both well and recovering nicely. :hugs: And extra hugs for your DH, I'm sure he is/was beside himself with both his girls in distress.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hugs momma hope things are getting better and all ok


----------



## bumpwishes

Congrats new mums!

Sorry to hear that momma but congrats on your little girl. Wishing you both the best xx


----------



## bucherwurm

Congrats on the new babies!

mkyerby, that's quite the experience! Glad everything worked out in the end.

mommasquirrel, that sounds pretty scary. I hope everything turns out fine. Our girls were almost the exact same size, and born not too far apart on the same day. I didn't think we had a birthday buddy!

Healing vibes to all the other new mommies! Good luck for those still waiting.

As for me, we survived our second night home. Annabelle seems to be doing better with latch, but now my milk came in and I am so full I think she's struggling a bit to get enough in her mouth. I think she had a decent feed this morning, and one last night. 
The dogs have been pretty good with her.


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations to Mommasquirrel and Mkyerby16!! 

Hopefully things are better for you and baby today Mommasquirrel


----------



## DrMum

Congrats mykerby and momma!

Sorry to hear of some scary times though. Keeping all those struggling in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DrMum

Ladybrown your pic of king is just adorable!!


----------



## DentDoc16

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope we get an update from MommaSquirrel soon. I know we're low priority right now, but I'm hoping everything is ok.

How's everyone else holding up? I'm looking forward to DH being home tomorrow!


----------



## Bookity

Got all three kids to myself tonight and bedtime fast approaching. I'm hoping it isn't a disaster!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Uhoh Bookity, I hope you had an ok time of it!

We had our welcome baby party for our friends today. It was pretty low key and enjoyable. We didn't have family because either they have already met her or we will be seeing them in the next couple of weeks. We kept the guest list to under 30ppl and we did an open house type thing so had minimal snacks and drinks out so people could come and go as they pleased. Turned out really well. The best part is there really isn't any clean up! :)


----------



## Rhio92

Baby Saskia Elise arrived on 21st March at 8.04pm weighing 8lb :)


----------



## bumpwishes

That sounds nice foosh. Glad you had a nice time and it wasn't too much work clearing up. 

Congratulations on the arrive of your baby girl rhio.

Hope you're enjoying having your hubby back mrsk. And I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## molly86

Congrats rhio!


----------



## MrsKChicago

No details, but MommaSquirrel just posted on Facebook that she and Hinata are home and doing well.

It was so nice today to wake up, feed Teddy, and hand him off to papa while I had some breakfast and a coffee. I don't like putting him in the swing right after he's been in the bassinet all night, but they're enjoying their snuggles and a movie now (we sleep in because it's when Teddy sleeps best).


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats rhio


----------



## bumpwishes

Thanks for sharing mrsk glad to hear they're doing well.

Awww that sounds so lovely. Happy that your hubby was there to take over giving you a little coffee break. Snuggles and a movie-so cute.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Rhio! I hope you are both settling nicely. :)

That's sweet MrsK.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hello everyone. I thought I'd share our birth story and a weblink to our baby's first pictures. I'm still in the recovery stage and beyond exhausted. Seriously I have no idea how I am even functioning right now. Looking forward to more announcements from our group and how everyone is ding as a new mom. 

​Hinatas Birth Story

We decided not to find out if we were we going to have a boy/girl and the excitement was building as we got closer to the due date, March 14th. It arrived and passed without any signs of labor and I was getting increasingly uncomfortable. The act of sleeping was a challenge. Due to my medical history as well as having gestational diabetes it was decided that we should induce labor on the evening of March 16th. I was excited and scared because I wasnt sure what to expect. I brought my birth plan and everything I could imagine that Id need. We check into the hospital around 4:30 in the afternoon and had a cervical check. It was incredibly painful but I did progress to 2 cm in the last few days and my cervix was very soft and favorable for the induction. Cervidil was placed around 7 pm and I felt our first contractions shortly after. 
The following morning we were checked again after the medication was removed. My cervix further softened and I was between 2-3 cm. my water was broken shortly after. The pains of labor increased and we started pitocin to help them along. We walked the halls, bounced on an exercise ball, danced and even swayed back and forth to help ease the pain. We officially reached our halfway point without the use of any pain medication. 
It was when I reached 6 cm that things started to turn around. The back pain was indescribable and I had to vocalize/moan through each contraction which were now coming in at intervals of 2-3 minutes and lasting a full minute. I was in labor 24 hours and exhausted. I opted for an epidural. Finally I was able to sleep and the contractions rolled forward. Baby was at zero station and I was 75% effaced. Around 30 hours of labor the contractions became irregular and my blood pressure dropped. Babys heartrate kept going down and I had not progressed past 6 cm. They kept trying to bring my blood pressure up and kept a close eye on baby. We waited for another hour and things got worse. We were taken into surgery in less than 10 minutes and I was incoherent. When Peter entered the room he witnessed me shaking uncontrollably on the table. I couldnt talk. He held my hand. Baby was born minutes later. Its a girl. 
The cord was wrapped around her neck twice. The doctors worked on her and she screamed. I cried, knowing that our baby was okay. She weighed 8 pounds 11.4 ounces and 21.75 inches long. Peter held onto the baby before they left to head out to the nursery. He bent down and let me see her beautiful little face and I gave her a kiss. Everything seemed okay but things got worse after Peter left the room. 
Within moments after their departure I started shaking violently and was bleeding out. The doctors worked fast to get the bleeding to stop. I lay there hearing them shouting, feeling them pulling, pushing and working to get me back into stable condition. I lay there on the table unable to control the violent shaking. My blood pressure crashed. the last numbers I heard before my eyes closed was 60/30. What seemed like hours were mere minutes. The got me into stable condition and moved me into a recovery area and monitored continuously. my blood pressure was crashing again followed by the uncontrollable shaking. All I cared about, all I wanted to know was if my baby was okay and when Id get to hold her. I passed out. When I wake up Im still in the same condition. I notice Peter is beside me. He had a look of terror on his face. Im shaking violently and the staff is holding me down. Miraculously after pumping me full of numerous medications my blood pressure stabilizes and the shaking subsides. I want to see my baby. I want to hold her against my body. 
I remember saying a prayer when we were going into surgery. God give me strength, god give me courage, I put my faith in you lord. I repeated these lines over in my head several times. I think its what really got me through the terrifying moments. Peter never left my side. I was finally placed into a real room and I got to meet my little girl again. This time she was put straight onto my chest. I couldnt believe the mass of hair and the beautiful eyes that looked at me curiously. I regained feeling in my body within an hour. I fed baby Hinata and held onto her. She smelled sweet and it felt nice to hold onto her soft tiny body. 
When I was nursing her I noticed she would shake in the middle of feeding followed by a blood curdling scream. I mentioned it to the nurse but she said its normal. Each feeding it was the same. Shed latch on and within moments shed shake, then scream. The nursery staff came by and I mentioned it to them. they watched while I fed and one nurse ran from the room to grab the doctor. Within the hour she was moved to NICU to be evaluated, tested and continually monitored for sepsis and seizures. Peter and I were terrified. I cant tell you how many times I prayed for her but I held onto faith. 
We were both sleep deprived and beyond exhausted. Holding onto what little information we had we somehow made it through the night. My blood pressure was showing signs of dropping again and I just wanted to go downstairs to visit my little girl. After being stable for a few hours we got to visit her. It had been 4 days since we arrived at the hospital. 2 more days passed and we received great news. Hinata is okay and she is being discharged from the hospital. After 6 whole days the 3 of us left together headed home. Shes lost almost a pound but our little girl is a champ, overcoming the odds. I am still recovering from the surgery but I feel good knowing that I get to have this little one with me. 


https://www.mom365.com/newbornportr...2&babyId=e1edd865-1445-4773-9517-98f9fc7b3d4d


----------



## molly86

Oh momma squirrel sounds like you had a really rough time. So sorry you Went through that. Glad everything worked out ok in the end. Hope your recovery is going well and you're enjoying being at home with your little girl.


----------



## bumpwishes

Thank you for taking the time and energy to share your story momma. What a scary time for you all. You all went through so much. What a strong family!! I was literally attached reading your story. Hope things continue to go well. Xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

So glad you are both doing well now Momma and that Hinata was given the all clear regarding the fits.

Yesterday was bittersweet. It marked 1 year since we lost our little boy. We sat in the nursery, lit his candle and talked about him. I was feeding Charlie and remembering the hell we went through last year, it was very surreal. I remembered looking at a calendar when I was back at work, trying to schedule a yearly meeting, and wondering where we would be, if I would still be barely functioning, if we would go back to trying to adopt or if we would ever have another take home baby/child. Thinking about him still makes me sad, I miss him terribly, I still cry but I am very grateful for what I have now and I can't help thinking that we wouldn't be here if it weren't for him. &#9825;

Sorry to be such a downer. Hope everyone is doing well. Only 8 days left in March, how did that happen?!? How many ladies still patiently awaiting their bundles?


----------



## Bookity

Oh Foosh! :hugs:


----------



## Teilana

I'm still waiting :( he will be here by Friday at the latest though!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, Foosh. I'm sure Charlie is a comfort, but I know nothing will erase the pain of losing a child. It sounds like you're coping very well. :hugs:


----------



## Teilana

Ultrasound was okay. They are suggesting that baby comes out. Growth has stopped and placenta has a lot of calcification. We are on our way to the midwives to discuss further.


----------



## bumpwishes

Teilana I hope things are progressing well. Exciting you could have your little one to hold so soon. Best of luck.

Foosh you are so strong. You made it through a terribly tough day but I'm glad you had Charli there with you. Xx

Made it to my due date. Thought things were happening last night with lots of braxton hicks but it hasn't turned into anything.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Teilana, I see you are 41+3 maybe baby boy will decide to come out on his own before Friday.

Congrats on making it to your EDD, Bump. Hopefully the BH will quickly turn into labour. Any idea if you are having a boy or girl?


----------



## Loozle

Update from Facebook from Teilana:
Charles Tiberius was born at 1.17am weighing 7lb 3oz! They're on their way home now :)

Congratulations!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Loozle said:


> Update from Facebook from Teilana:
> Charles Tiberius was born at 1.17am weighing 7lb 3oz! They're on their way home now :)
> 
> Congratulations!

Congrats teilana :D


----------



## bumpwishes

Aww yay, congratulations teilana!

Thanks foosh :) no idea whether it's a girl or boy which makes the waiting even harder. Keep going on walks but I'm not sure this one is coming any the soon. Had a few BH today but not feeling optimistic.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I hope everyone is doing well. I have no idea how I am functioning on such little sleep. Hinata is now eating more and not as often which is nice. She is also having about an hour of wakefulness. The rest of the time it's eat, sleep, poop/pee, repeat. 
Other than dealing with sleep deprivation I am also having to handle my DH. He starting chewing tobacco again a few months ago and I found out the day after I had the baby. I was so angry and said some really harsh things. Something along the lines of choose us or tobacco. so right now he is going cold turkey. It's awful trying to deal with everything postpartum and now we have this to add. I'm just thankful he will get up to change diapers. 
I've had to step up and take on the role of housekeeper and new mom. He gets super angry when things are not just perfect. I keep telling him it's okay but it makes him angrier. 
We took Hinata to her first check up and DH was hovering like crazy. When they took her temp-rectally she started screaming bloody murder. I started crying and after 2 attempts I begged the nurse to just use her armpit. Anyone else react like that when baby is in pain? I even bleed a ton immediately after.

I know this week will be a challenge but each day that passes is completely worth it. =)


----------



## Teilana

Here is little Charles!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, Teilana!

Bumpwishes, I hope the little one shows up soon. I wonder what our boy to girl yellow bump ratio is so far. 

Momma, I'm so sorry you have so much stress. If he wants the house perfect, he can clean it his damn self! DH has gotten mildly frustrated a couple times that I haven't been up for doing much around the house, but he's at least trying to understand. It's hard to recuperate even from a fairly routine birth. I'm only just starting to kind of feel like myself again two weeks in, and I still haven't found the energy to do more than cook a couple very simple dinners.

We had a busy day today. We went to the pediatrician in the morning, and Teddy gained half a pound this week. He's growing so fast! Then we got lunch at Chipotle, and it was so nice being out after spending so long cooped up, I decided to join DH for a trip to Babies R Us and the grocery store later in the afternoon. We tried the ring sling, and Teddy seemed to like it. I really need to at least stock the wipe warmer before bed, but I'm so tired.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Teilana!

:hugs: Momma. After DS was born we had to have a talk to reset expectations in our house. DH was expecting me to do everything around the house because I was home. We talkd it out and re-evaluated, we ended up with a chore chart to keep track of everything for awhile. I can honestly say that my DH didn't realize how much I was doing, if he didn't see me doing it he didn't realize it was being done (like sweeping, vacuuming, mopping or cleaning the bathroom). Once I told him I was frustrated and why we could work on a solution. 

I also know a couple who are currently going througy the same thing, they have 2yo. She has had PPD and a big hurdle for her has been realizing that she hs been trying to be perfect for her OH. She was spending all her down time making sure everything was just the way he wanted it and was taking no time for herself. 

Talk it out and don't forget you are more important than his desire for perfection. :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

For the baby in pain question- I cried when I had to hold DS down for his first set of shots. I felt terrible and it didn't phase the doctor at all. DS didn't even seem to notice when he got the needle though... the second set of shots was different, I thought it would be like the first time and was caught offguard when he screamed out and gave me this accusatory look. Watching your child get hurt or even be uncomfortable is very difficult but normal. :(


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi Ladies, 

Just checking in. I hope you and your little ones are doing well. Hopefully your husbands are pulling their weight and realising what amazing jobs you all do!!

I have my 40 week midwife appointment this afternoon. I never wanted a sweep and hoped to avoid it but i'm feeling pretty desperate now since i'm so uncomfortable. MrsK you had one didn't you, and if I recall correctly it brought on labour?

Definitely ready to meet my little girl or boy!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I went into labor the day I had my sweep, but I was already 3cm and had been having irregular contractions for days, so it really just tipped me over the edge. Your doctor should be able to tell you if a sweep is likely to help in your case.


----------



## bumpwishes

Thanks Mrsk. Ive had braxton hicks for days now. Midwife did it about 2 hours ago. She said I was fully effaced, 2 cm dilated and stretchy. She could also feel the head. As soon as she had done it I felt crampy. Had cramps and backache since and am feeling hopeful!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ooohhhh, good luck Bump! I hope this is it


----------



## bumpwishes

Thanks foosh me too! I'm here wishing these pains don't go away. First time I've ever wished pains to stay aha


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds really promising! Walk around as much as you can!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Haven't had chance to get on here. Congrats on all the new bubbas!


----------



## mommasquirrel

Looking forward to hearing about more marchmallows being born. 
DH is starting to ease up especially after today. I had my one week check up with the OB and they sent me straight to the hospital. I was admitted and on mandatory bed rest. They put in a catheter to collect my urine and given a diuretic. They think its eclampsia postpartum. Which is extremely rare. We will know more tomorrow. 
So DHis feeling like crap now that he knows I wasn't being whiney for nothing. In fact, he has waited on me since I was admitted. Thankfully baby squirrel and DHcan board in the same room as me for my stay.
Hope everyone is well and if you are in any pain from swelling followed by headaches, go to the hospital immediately.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my lord, it never ends for you, does it? I hope you're home soon and your DH stays reasonable.


----------



## Bookity

You really are having a rough start to being a mama aren't you mommasquirrel! So glad you are getting much needed treatment and DH has come round. Hope the attitude stays when you're home. Have you any idea how long your stay will be?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oh no sorry to hear that momma hope ur not there too long


----------



## frenchie35

Mommasquirrel! I pray blessings and healing for you.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

:hugs: momma! I hope you feel better soon and glad the doctor caught it. It's nice to hear DH has stepped up and that he and bubba can stay with you.


----------



## DrMum

Momms hope you are doing better. The post partum BP trick is exactly what I did this time and they too told me it's really rare. I had to juggle around with meds until they found one which brought my BP down enough, and gradually it's settled over the last few weeks. I felt terrible though, so swollen, couldn't get pants on never mind shoes! My legs were huge! So I feel for you massively. It was not fun.

Foosh I've been meaning to try and get on here to say I was thinking about you with the anniversary of the loss of your wee one. As you and I know, there are no words which make things better so I won't waffle. But just know I was thinking about you and sending peaceful thoughts and hoping the day was gentle on you. 

Things are settling down here. BP is better and breast feeding is going well. I've got an awesome lactation consultant who has been helping me with the ongoing oversupply and crazy let down issues as it's no fun watching DS choking and gasping and getting milk in his eyes and hair! So that's going better.

Tomorrow I am booked for hair cut and colour and eyebrows. Haven't coloured my hair since being pregnant so I am soooo excited to say adios to the greys! A general tidy up is needed. Hence today's mission is to pump enough to leave with DH. Wish me luck!!


----------



## ladybrown33

Mommasquirrel it seems you are having a rough time now but it will get better in time. 

King will be 1 month old tomorrow and it has been a beautiful experience for me since he's been born. My pregnancy seemed long and difficult but taking care of baby came naturally. All of you ladies have been more than helpful guiding me through this life changing experience and I want to say thank you!!!!


----------



## bumpwishes

Momma I hope you feel better soon, at least you are in the right place and being taken care of.

Drmum I hope you enjoy your hair appointment. Bet it will be so lovely having your hair coloured again.


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi, just checking in forthose not in FB group.

Vivian was born 12:07a Monday after a 20 hour labor via waterbirth. Very wonderful labor experience, tho I wont pretend it didnt hurt like hell lol

She was 8lb 4 oz and was a total champ. 

We're now still working on breastfeeding, its tougher than I thought!


----------



## Bookity

I love that name swampmaiden! Keep working at the breastfeeding. I'm just over a month into it and enjoying it so much more than pumping. It's pretty fantastic!


----------



## molly86

Congrats Swampmaiden! I struggled with the breastfeeding to start with too. Who would have thought it would be so difficult? Sounds simple in theory. But it's get easier if you stick with it. Only 4 weeks in but it's already much easier


----------



## molly86

DrMum said:


> Momms hope you are doing better. The post partum BP trick is exactly what I did this time and they too told me it's really rare. I had to juggle around with meds until they found one which brought my BP down enough, and gradually it's settled over the last few weeks. I felt terrible though, so swollen, couldn't get pants on never mind shoes! My legs were huge! So I feel for you massively. It was not fun.
> 
> This was me! Didn't realise it was so common! I had to get dh to bring me some of his trackies for me to go home from hospital in as I couldn't fit any of my trousers over my legs. So I went home in massive trackies and slippers! My bp was very high from 38 weeks and I was put on tablets for it. Back to normal now so they've tsken me off them but will need to check it again in a couple of weeks to make sure it stays that way without the tablets.


----------



## Rhio92

Breastfeeding a newborn is hard :(


----------



## lamago

Ditto on BF is hard. Been the toughest part so far except waiting through the circumcision. :/


----------



## frenchie35

BFing my DD was the most painful and frustrating thing I've ever done. This time around is slightly easier (maybe because I didn't have high expectations going in), but it's still very painful, and it's always a guess whether he's getting enough at each feeding.


----------



## Bookity

Warren pees all the time. Poops are becoming slightly less frequent thank goodness! And he seems to feel heavier everytime I pick him up! Lol. We just moved him up from newborn diapers. They're getting a bit too snug on him! So I have no doubts that he's growing. Hoping the feeding isn't quite so often after the 6 week mark, but even so, I'm loving the breastfeeding right now. :)


----------



## molly86

Are any of you expressing breast milk? I'm thinking of giving it a go so dh do the occasional feed. Just not sure of a few things if anyone can advice me. Firstly all I need is a breast pump, bottles and steriliser right? Should I get a certain type of bottle? Is best to express at a certain time of day? And how much? From one breast or two? Basically I know nothing! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bucherwurm

Breastfeeding a newborn is hard! We are on day 12 today and it can be difficult, but everyday I think it gets a little bit easier. It may be natural, but takes a lot of practice and patience.

I have been pumping. Started last week. I have a few freezer bags in the freezer for later and I have gotten my husband to feed her some fresh bottles, too. 
I have a crack that really hurts when she feeds on the right side, so I have been pumping from that side pretty much exclusively and feeding her from the left. I try to pump a few times a day, usually right after a feed. So far that seems to be working. 
So far she hasn't had any issues going between bottle and breast. We use "natural" bottles, like Avent. I don't know if that makes a difference. I think mostly you have to figure out what works best for you and baby. We don't have a sterilizer by the way. We just use hot soapy water.


----------



## Bookity

Hot soapy water is fine. Your supply is greatest in the morning when you wake (I could pump 15 ounces in the morning when I was pumping exclusively). Maybe pump the opposite breast of babys first feed in the morning?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm planning to start pumping and let DH do a few feeds next week. I've heard using the slowest nipple you can find reduces the risk of baby getting lazy and demanding bottles. I'm going to look into paced bottle feeding, I think. I'm so looking forward to Teddy getting up with papa on his days off while I get some sleep. I figure I'll pump after his first feeding, or if he goes any really long stretches and I need relief.


----------



## lamago

I use really slow nipples and dh feeds him in a siting up position. So far he's still good latching on altough it takes him a little bit to know what he has sometimes. I had to pump from day 3 because I didn't have milk


----------



## twinkie2

I've found that I just have to find the time to pump. We've done very few bottles so far, but now that she is almost four weeks we plan to incorporate one here and there so the transition back to work guess better. She's going to need to be able to take both


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think we're trying a bottle today, since DH has the day off. I'm excited to let him do a feeding!


----------



## lamago

Good luck!,


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks! All of a sudden he's afraid he's going to screw it up, and wants me to feed him the first bottle. Like I know any more about it than he does! I'm willing to give it a shot, but everything I've read said it goes better when dad does it. I have my one little bag of milk defrosting, I hope he likes it.


----------



## lamago

Lol, my husband does that too! Let's me do all the first like I know what I'm doing :/


----------



## MrsKChicago

He took the bottle! Yay!


----------



## MrsKChicago

He latched without the shield! And he's staying on and eating and everything! OMG OMG OMG I am so excited! I know this isn't the end, but it's big progress!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's great news MrsK! Very happy that things are progressing well for you guys.

I had some sort of tummy bug the other night so DH ended up doing the night shift and I finally got a full night's sleep! Luckily it I wasn't ill for very long and we had some milk stored! 

I hope everyone is doing well!

Bump, how are you doing sweetie? Is baby still stubbornly snuggled in? So looking forward to your announcement!

How about you Dentdoc? I know you were due endish of the month, any goings on?


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi ladies

Thanks foosh. Our yellow bump is a little boy. I had a second sweep March 31st at 2pm and contractions started around 5pm. By 9pm they were pretty strong and about 5 mins apart. We went to the hospital at 10 I think. I managed without pain relief for a few hours. Made pretty good progress but I opted for pethadine which made me too tired to use the birthing pool. 

I moved on to gas and air. After all the liquid I had tried to get down and lack of food, I was sick. I was moved from the low risk ward to delivery suite where I continued with gas and air until 10am when I caved and got the epidural. Baby was monitored and had several blood gas tests. 

Had a hormone drip to try help me get to 10 cm but only ever reached 8-9. Emergency section just before 1pm. Put to sleep because I could still feel pain on my left during section.

Baby boy born just after 1pm April 1st. He's currently in special care because of seizures.

I feel more able today physically but am emotionally struggling.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## twinkie2

Sending thoughts your way for both of you bump! Congrats on your little guy!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats bumpwishes and I hope everything ok hugs


----------



## Bookity

That's a bumpy delivery! Hope baby boy is ok and you heal quickly. Congratulations!


----------



## molly86

Congrats bump!


----------



## molly86

Thank you all for your advice on expressing. George had his first bottle today. He had no issues with at all. Don't imagine we'll do it a lot as there's no need. But nice knowing I have the option.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, Bumpwishes. Hope the little one is home soon. I'm sorry you had such a rough time :(

Molly, you may want to keep giving bottles a couple times a week, just to make sure he keeps taking them.

Teddy is usually a good sleeper, for a 3 week old, but he had me up every couple hours all night. He did all his sleeping yesterday afternoon on grandma. I'm so tired...


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats bump! :blue: With my first I was put under too because I was able to feel on my left side. I hope your LO is doing well, seizures are scary! Hopefully they will be able to tell you why he is having them. My DS had one when his temp spiked once, now I get scared whenever he gets a temperature but knowing what triggers it certainly helps. We will keep you both in our thoughts. :hugs: Remember being at the hospital is the safest place to be right now.

MrsK we have had some pretty sleepless nights. I have fallen asleep a few times with Charlie propped up on my chest. It is usually when she is eating more/going through a growth spurt. 

I'm having trouble getting into the right frame of mind to DTD with DH. It seems silly because I keep thinking about when Charlie grows up and someone wants to touch her that way. I know it will happen and I'm not scared or worried or upset by it, in fact I hope she finds someone who loves her like DH loves me, but it definitely gets me right out of "the mood"... I'm a weirdo


----------



## molly86

Thanks MrsK. I will be sure to do that. Sorry to hear you had a bad night. Might just be a one off hopefully. George is getting much better at sleeping more at night and having his awake time in the day. He's started to smile now which is amazing to see. Doesn't do it a lot but for some reason he likes doing it when you put him in front of the mirror. Think he likes smiling at the gorgeous boy looking back at him!


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're brave to even try, Foosh. I'm glad DH is patient, sex is the last thing on my mind right now. I'm sure you'll adjust and get back into it soon. Newborns really do weird things to our brains, don't they?

I think a lot of babies love mirrors. I visited a friend and her 3 month old for a few days last year and holding her in front of the mirror was the best way to calm her down. If only it worked so well in our 30s, right? ;)

Thanks, ladies. He usually has one longer stretch at night, so hopefully he's back to normal tonight. I don't have my electric pump yet, but I ordered a little manual one for the diaper bag and it's due today, so I'm going to try to pump enough for DH to take over and let me sleep for a few hours Sunday morning. I'm trying to decide whether that's more important than having convenient pumped milk during Easter dinner if I can't pump enough for both, but I already have about 4oz that I hand expressed, so I think I'll manage. And I guess I'll have to pump more when I get up Sunday, too, if I skip feeding him. It's going to be so nice to sleep without worrying and then pass him around to family for cuddles for a few hours. 

Is anyone thinking yet about baby weight? I'm not in a big hurry to lose the baby weight - I'll go back to Weight Watchers this summer sometime. But I wonder if I should be doing anything about all the loose skin. It was a problem already from pre-baby weight loss, and it's only going to get worse as I get closer to goal weight. I don't expect a perfect figure, but I'd hate to put so much effort into weight loss and be totally saggy.


----------



## molly86

I've always been lucky in that I've been able to eat what I want and not put on weight. So I assumed I would go straight back to normal after the birth. I was wrong! So maybe I should think about weight loss but I love my junk food!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I've started some gentle excises to help tone my lower tummy muscles...when I am walking around at home I have been raising my knees so my thigh is parallel to the floor and I've been doing a lot of walking. I read that you shouldn't diet (like totally cut out carbs or reduce your calories a lot) while you are breast feeding, so I'm hoping that the extra little exercises and continuing to eat tons of veggies will work for the most part. I'm about 5 lbs more than my starting weight but I want to work on getting rid of the extra I put on while we were struggling with IF.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I've lost roughly 33 pounds. I still have 17 to lose to get to pre pregnancy weight. All im doing is walking. I walk a little farther each day. I feel so tired but can't sleep when baby sleeps during the day so I clean or take baby on a short walk with me. My section scar still hurts but I figure it's normal. How is everyone? Hinata is eating so much now..I feel like a milkmaid.  just seeing her smile makes it all worth it.


----------



## bumpwishes

Thank you everyone.

Thanks foosh. It's lovely to hear someone else's experiences that are similar although I don't like to think of anyone experiencing that with the epidural or a poorly baby. He's doing really well though and the seizures have stopped on his meds. So far they've found no cause and all results are looking positive.


----------



## mommasquirrel

bumpwishes: Our birth experiences sound similar in that we went in and ended up with C-sections and had adverse reactions to the epidural. My little girl was having seizure like activity and was evaluated for 48 hours. Luckily it all cleared up on it's own within that time frame and the tests came back within normal range. Is your little boy still on the anti-seizure meds? How are you recovering? Thinking about you and you're little one. Hoping that all is going well. :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

So glad things are looking good, bumpwishes!

Teddy has a fun new game this week. He nurses all evening, I wait til he's tired, change his diaper, swaddle him up, take him to the bedroom, and do a quick nurse to sleep, during which he poops like he's never popped before. And then I have to wake him up with a diaper change and start over with the nursing, while praying that he doesn't poop again. Kid, why can't you get it all out during the hours of feeding, instead of saving it all for the ten minutes before bed? Your mama is exhausted!


----------



## frenchie35

Good to hear, bump!

You ladies who are walking: do you get an increase in bloody discharge/lochia after you've gone for a walk? I walked to and from the pharmacy the other day and had a lot of blood. Also, on days when I carry James around a lot to try to get him to sleep I have more blood. I didn't notice this flux with my first pregnancy/delivery because I bled pretty consistently for about 6 weeks. I'm only at 3 weeks PP, but I'm hoping this will thin out soon!


----------



## bumpwishes

mommasquirrel said:


> bumpwishes: Our birth experiences sound similar in that we went in and ended up with C-sections and had adverse reactions to the epidural. My little girl was having seizure like activity and was evaluated for 48 hours. Luckily it all cleared up on it's own within that time frame and the tests came back within normal range. Is your little boy still on the anti-seizure meds? How are you recovering? Thinking about you and you're little one. Hoping that all is going well. :hugs:

Thank you so much Momma, you don't know how much it helps to hear that. He's still on the meds and I think he will be kept on them a while to be on the safe side. All test results so far look positive. It's so great to hear your little girl is well. I'm recovering slowly. Not rested much as we go back and forth to the hospital. I have crazy puffiness in my legs, ankles, feet and hips. People keep commenting in worry lol.

Oh mrsk that sounds like a great game ahaha bless him.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Frenchie- yes, I had increased discharge. I asked the doc because I couldn't remember that from DS and he said it's normal. The first time it happened my bleeding had practically stopped, we took DS to the zoo and after an 30 mins I had a clot and lots of bleeding. It was scary. Later that week we took DS to comicon (stupid March break, that was fun with a 1-2week old :nope: ) and it happened again but I was prepared and my doctors appointment was in between those two outings so it wasn't scary. The bleeding stopped for me at 3weeks and a couple days.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My midwife said not to worry about increased bleeding, but to take it as a sign to slow down a little. Try not to get too adventurous, you're still in recovery for awhile, even if you feel much better.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy Easter ladies! I laid him down for a diaper change in my nephew's room and he posed so perfectly, I had to grab his bunny and take a photo.
 



Attached Files:







Teddy Easter.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bumpwishes

Aww lovely picture mrsk :)

Congratulations are in order I see dentdoc! An easter Sunday baby :).

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter. We are our bringing our little boy home today. It's scary but we are over the moon :).


----------



## Bookity

So glad he's coming home today bump!! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great news, Bump! Yay!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Dentdoc!

Yay Bump! So glad he is coming home. Did you decide on a name?


----------



## frenchie35

Great photo, MrsK. That rug is awesome.

Yes, bump! We want to know the little one's name! Hope you get some good rest at home.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Frenchie. SIL said she got it at Sierra Trading Post, and it came in lots of colors. I may order one for Teddy.


----------



## bumpwishes

Thanks everyone. We are so happy to have him home. Just like Molly, our little boy is called George! We've had the name picked out since the beginning but didn't want to say until we knew whether we had a boy or girl :).


----------



## Jannah K

Hello ladies
I gave birth to Rayan on April 3. 
I was in pre labor on Tuesday 40+1 week and went to hosp they didn't admit me and send me home as I was only 1.5 cm dialated and apparently weak contractions. I stayed up 4 nights in pain until I saw my OB for my Visit to discuss induction....well NST showed contractions were far and not strong while I kept saying they will kill me..Noone believed me!
Ultrasound showed fluid was okay. ..
Baby was around 9pounds!
OB saw me n did the cervix check..I was 5 cm dialated and she got wheelchair and rushed Me to labor and delivery..I got epidural an hour later..3 hours after that I was 10cm.ready to push...believe it or not my contractions were either coming in clusters and other times 7 to 10 min apart and they didn't have high peak like they would Like to see but I was ready to push in Less than 5hrs...they broke my water when I was 7cm dialated...Baby heart rate on NST was declining multiple times and they kept changing my positions...
I pushed for 5min but baby wasn't liking it and dr is like as new mom you may push for hrs but we dunt Wana risk baby so we would like to do emergency c section...so I ended up going thru natural delivery plus c section...cord was wrapped around his leg and his head was stuck in my pelvis...even during surgery they had difficulty getting him out...that's y he had heart rate dropping...such a scary moment! !
both baby and I m doing ok. I have a long recovery to go thru buy luckily oh has been very supportive in last 3 weeks n he is off 2 more weeks...
Rayan birth weight was 7.5 pounds and I am loving each sec with him...ob told me for future pregnancies to go with c section rt away because I have small pelvic area...


----------



## bumpwishes

Congratulations Jannah! Well these babies do like to make a fuss coming out don't they!! 

I hope you are feeling ok after your section and that you are healing well. I'm sure baby cuddles help! Take things easy. Well done for doing all the hard work and coping well with an initially slow starting labour.

Enjoy your little man. Hope things continue well xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats jannah :D hope ur recovering well


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Jannah! At least you know now for your future pregnancies! Very glad you are both doing well, take advantage of DH being home.


----------



## molly86

Yay another george! Great choice bump! Congrats Jannah. Hope you're doing well with your recovery. Is that all the March babies born now? Or is anyone still waiting?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think it's everyone who's been active in the thread lately. 

Congratulations, Jannah!


----------



## molly86

Oh good. So how is everyone getting on with their babies? I'm enjoying being a mum, but finding it rather tiring. George slept for 5.5 hours last night. Which I know isn't bad for a 6 week old. The trouble is it takes hours of him screaming to get him to sleep. I know he's tired but he just fights it. During the day I take him out in the pram to get him to sleep but don't want to do that in the night. Anyway he's going for an ultrasound thus morning, apparently he's got a clicky hip. From what I understand it's really common and normally nothing to worry about.


----------



## frenchie35

He slept 5.5 hours in a row or combined in the night? James alternates days where he naps well, then not at all. We're currently dealing with a no nap day and it's very tiring!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Molly- this obviously isn't the only possibility but it is my experience and somewhere to start- that can happen (fighting sleep) if they get over stimulated or if you miss their first "I'm sleepy" cues. It takes a bit to figure them out and what works. Having baby in a dimly lit room looking at a blank wall can help. A warm bath can too if it doesn't normally wind him up. Keep an eye out for yawning, droopy eyes, eye rubbing (when he gets more coordinated), ear pulling about 30 minutes before he normally starts getting fussy. Try to keep calm and switch off with someone (if you have the option) if you start getting upset, anxious or frustrated as baby can pick up on it.

Could be a sour tummy, trapped wind or colic too. We used gripe water with DS sometimes but it's not for everyone.


----------



## ladybrown33

King and I are doing well he is sleeping about 5 to 6 hours overnight, which is great for me!!! He still hasn't gotten his second hep b shot due to a recall on the batch his pediatrician has at his office. The doctor assures me it can wait until his two month appointment since he's not at high risk to contract it but still shouldn't we be following a time line with these shots? Otherwise things are going great this baby rarely cries at all.

How is everyone else getting along with the new babies?


----------



## MrsKChicago

He should be ok waiting a month. It will still be effective, and since hep b is only transmitted via blood, the odds of him catching it right now are extremely low. I'm tempted to ask if we can put Teddy's off because we're having insurance issues and we may be paying his 1 month visit out of pocket.


----------



## Bookity

Here their first round of shots (after the first hep b in the hospital) is at two months. So I am sure there's nothing wrong with waiting another month on the garçons hep b.


----------



## lamago

Wow 6 hours a night! Matt is 4 weeks and goes at most 3 hours


----------



## frenchie35

4 hours at a time here, at best, at night. Sometimes we get 4 hours between during feedings during the day too, but if it's a good day.

Here the first round of shots is also at 2 months, so don't worry about it being put off. Just make sure he doesn't challenge anyone to a knife fight in the meantime!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We are getting 3-4 hours between feeds, on the shorter side during the day on the longer side during the night.

Last night was pretty bad. The first stretch was 4.5 hours (yay!), then 3, but she didn't want to go back to sleep. After cuddling and trying to get her down for almost 2 hours, she was finally in bed and not fussing just grunting and sqeaking a bit. I went to bed and about 15 mins later she was fussing so I told DH it was his turn and that she was not hungry (as he always thinks if she is crying she is hungry- which is true for the most part, she doesn't cry very much). I closed my eyes and he got out of bed, then I felt him laying her in bed right next to me. I said again that she was not hungry and he said he heard me the first time. So I closed my eyes again, not even 5 mins later he was snoring and she was fussing and wiggling. I was so pissed. I kicked him awake and told him that putting the baby next to me and going back to sleep is not fair. All he said was that he knows I don't like her being next to him in bed because he is such a heavy sleeper. I told him to try the soother ffs and turned my back. He ended up getting out of bed and I think he was in the nursery first and then downstairs on the couch. 

He was clearly annoyed this morning. He works fulltime, leaves at 7:30am back at just before 6pm plus he is in IT so he is also on-call several weeks a year. But he knows how exhausted I have been and has been wanting to help out at night. Keep in mind that was the first occasion of the night that he had to do anything and it was 5am.

I can't be a total zombie while taking care of the kids. :( I'm going to let him mull over what happened and see what he says.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, Foosh, that's so not ok. It's one thing if you both decide to spare him overnight stuff, but if he agreed to help, he needs to help. Round the clock baby care is exhausting.

Teddy is a month now, and a good sleeper. I can usually get a 5 or 6 hour stretch overnight, but then it's every 2 after that til we get up for the day. He makes up for the long stretch by refusing to be put down for more than ten minutes at a time during the day and getting hungry whenever I try to eat ;)


----------



## molly86

Foosh we've got a similar situation here. DH works really longs days. But sometimes they have to help out during the night. I do feel sorry for him when he's been up most of the night and then has to go to work. But it's just the way it has to be sometimes. I think I'd go insane if dh didn't give me a break. I keep reminding myself it's only for a short time and it will get easier.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I only get 3-4hours at night too and he sleeps what seems like all day some times during day lol 
anyone else missing bein preg yet lol I would have never thought after 5week I would be missing it lol


----------



## molly86

I kind of missing being pregnant too. My friend just told me she's pregnant with her first. It kind of makes me sad to think I won't have that again. Even if I have more kids I'll never have that excitement of expecting my first again


----------



## MrsKChicago

I wouldn't want to be pregnant with another baby, but I definitely miss him being so easy to care for. Baby's awake? No problem, just send some blood through the umbilical cord. Easy peasy! ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

Congrats on your babys, Jannah and bump!

Foosh, you are so right about if baby misses a nap, then they are fighting sleep for hours. Yesterday she missed her morning nap, and it took me nearly 3 additional hours of feeding, soothing, holding, rocking to finally finally get her to go down. 

At least shes been good at night, she sleeps with me in bed (husband is away for next 5 weeks so its just us in bed) and its been so easy to feed her at night, she doesnt even wake up all the way and nurses for 20 min or so and falls right back asleep. 

I miss being pregnant in some ways too... like being able to come and go as I plesae and not around babys schedule. For example, my cell phone has been acting up, no sound on incoming/outgoing calls, and having to go to the mobile store tomorrow is going to be a pain the a$$... hopefully I can time it during a nap so she just sleeps the whole time!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I wish I could be pregnant again with my first, but I don't think I could mentally or emotionally handle another pregnancy. I can't fathom it at the moment, maybe down the line?

I wrote DH a letter about how I've been feeling and outlined our day on Sunday to illustrate how his day went vs my day (I.e. While you napped, I soothed the baby.While you played with DS, I soothed the baby.) I told him that he probably didn't realize what was happening but that I was doing 3 hours of baby care for every 15 minutes he was doing... Things were a lot better last night after he read it and we talked. I hope this improved DH stays around for a bit. I also reminded him that he was really upset when DS was little and refused to let DH comfort him (he would scream louder if DH showed up instead of me, it really hurt DH's feelings); I told him that was the same path we were headed down.

Charlie has started doing 5.5 hour stretches at night for the last few days...but then she stays up for an hour. Ah well you win some, you lose some!

How are you ladies?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with your DH, Foosh. 

We're good here. Teddy usually sleeps a 5-6 hour stretch, but he's had uncomfortable gas after his first morning meal, so he doesn't settle well again. I'm hoping his pediatrician has some ideas today.


----------



## Bookity

This growth spurt/wonder week is kicking my butt right now. Is been doing halfway decent in the sleep department, but become a zombie the last few days. Being a mom of three is hard for me. Something is always getting left undone. But DH does realize that it's ridiculously hard so at least I have some understanding from him. 

Hope everyone is loving on their newborns and doing ok. Anyone struggling with ppd or baby blues? Don't be afraid to talk about it with your doctors and we're here too. 

Is anyone else wanting to join the FB group or has everyone interested already joined? Just shoot me a pm with your email if you want to join.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm doing great, but I think DH is struggling a little. His expectations of himself and what he can accomplish in a day are completely unreasonable, and he won't ease up on himself by telling work to give it a rest or even just using all the casseroles I made and froze instead of cooking. It's wearing him down, and I don't think he's very happy with anything but the baby (the baby usually cheers him up if he's not screaming and spitting up all over him), but he's a typical man who won't get help and won't accept that he's getting older and can't run around on no sleep like a 20 year old. I keep offering to trade duties for a night - I'll make dinner, do some laundry, etc, while he holds Teddy, but he won't bite.

We went to Teddy's one month appointment today. He's up to 9lbs 5oz, from a birthweight of 6lbs 15oz. Big boy! He didn't like his shot one bit, but he felt better after nursing. Thank god he was able to latch on, because we forgot the diaper bag with my nipple shield at home.


----------



## bumpwishes

Mrsk it's lovely that your hubby really wants to do his bit. Shame he won't ease up on himself though, maybe one day soon he will take you up on the offer to swap for an evening. 

I admire all of you mummies but especially those who are also looking after their older children. It appears the amount of work mums do can often go unnoticed.

I can't believe I miss bits of pregnancy already! I hated the last few weeks as I was crazily uncomfortable but I miss before that point. I think it's just that pregnancy is so exciting but I'm so pleased to finally see and hold my boy. I think in the future I'll be able to enjoy pregnancy more because I'll spend less time wishing it would hurry up so I can have a baby to hold and more time enjoying the growing process.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How's everyone doing? 

We're good here. We started off with a nipple shield, and finally figured out nursing without it about a week ago. We had some latching issues but we've made a lot of progress and we're doing really well. My skinny guy is starting to fill out a little, too. He'll be a fatty soon.


----------



## frenchie35

We've definitely got a fatty on our hands now. We've been exclusively pumping for a week: he downs 5 oz easily and often takes long naps during the day and his sleep at night is much longer. My goal is eventually to get him back on the breast, but he still fusses a lot on the boob and I have no idea if he's getting enough. We're going to progressively add boob sessions to see how he does.


----------



## molly86

Glad you're doing well with the nursing mrsK. We seem to have got the hang of it too. I feel like I'm always feeding but I don't really mind. I express a bit now so I can get a break. Another fatty here. 13lb 2 when he was last weighed at 7 weeks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Your babies make mine look like a stringbean! He started small, though, so he has catching up to do.


----------



## molly86

I feel like George is massive compared to other babies his age. I don't really know why. Neither my dh or I are large, we're both fairly average. And I was 6lb 13 born, dh was exactly 7lb, yet we had a 8lb 3 ( a week early) baby. I find that quite strange


----------



## frenchie35

James is definitely a chunker because of genetics and the fact that I definitely fed him on demand the first couple weeks. Now he's evening out at 6-7 feeds/day. Yesterday he took 2 bottles and 4 boob feeds, which went pretty well. He still fusses a lot, and I can't really tell if that means he's done or he's frustrated with the flow of milk.

I'm glad to hear that things are falling into place for you BF mamas. Sometimes I wonder if this is the most difficult thing I will do in my life (twice!)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! It's nice to hear everyone is doing well. We are doing pretty well over here. Charlie is a eating really well, at night we get a 5 hour stretch then it's every 3 again. She had her first poonami this morning- while still at home thankfully! Not sure how much she weighs but she is definitely filling out.

DH has been helping out way more at night, I'm still EBF so he can't take a feed for me :( but he is getting up to change her and has figured out how he can soothe her back to sleep now that he has tried for more than a couple minutes. 

I'm glad people are still checking in here!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm still here too and doing well :D got my pump today although stupid idiots av posted to wrong address so got to wait til mum fetches it round later. Looking forward to starting my relactation proper :D


----------



## bucherwurm

Good to hear lots of good news from everyone.

Things are pretty good here. Annabelle was up to 10 lbs 2 oz at her 5.5 week appointment. Growing well. I have been pretty much exclusively pumping for her, so she gets bottles all the time. Right now it seems easy and all I have is a manual pump. She eats any where from 2 oz to 5, depending on how long she has gone and things.


----------



## saveme

Took awhile for me to update congrats by the way to all of you lovely ladies on your beautiful bundles! As for me my little princess arrived on the 12th of March one day after her due date!


----------



## bumpwishes

Congrats on your little girl saveme. 

Hahaha foosh I had to Google poonami but that's brilliant. We've definitely had one if those hear which covered the mat and my hand aha.

It's lovely to see everyone checking in again and doing well. Still breast feeding here, LO was crazy hungry and feeding yesterday. He's filling out a lot now after his initial drop in weight.


----------



## Bookity

Feeding going well here too!! I'm so thrilled that we've gone two strong months and counting and I've only been pumping every few days just once to get milk for a daily 2 oz of bottle feeds to give his vitamin D. :)

He's a chunker too, 12 lb 11 oz at his 2 month checkup last week!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I can't wait to see how my chubby chicken measures up! We have our 2 month appointment on the 6th.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can't wait either. Not looking forward to the 2 month shots, but I'm curious about his weight. He feels huge!

I think we're having a growth spurt or Wonder Week. Teddy has been waking earlier and earlier and comfort nursing. My only other thought is that he's been trying to stay hydrated - it's been hot here today. I hope his sleep habits improve soon.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We had our 2 month appointment. The shots weren't too bad, the first she barely noticed but the second one she cried :( She is 10 lbs 12, 22.5 inches.

Also kinda bummed they named the princess Charlotte! We hope our little girly won't have 5 in her class now... 

Hope everyone is well. Now that the weather is nicer we've been getting outside more and can start going to the cottage!


----------



## MrsKChicago

She'll just have to tell everyone the princess is named after her ;)

I bet most the babies in her class are already named, even if they're not born yet. All the baby Charlottes will be a year or two below her most likely.


----------



## bumpwishes

Yeah Mrsk I was going to say the same thing. It's not so bad as she's been born nearer the end of the school year. I'm sure she will love having the same name as the princess though foosh. Glad the shots went OK


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies, I hope you are right! 

Has anyone else been really hormonal lately? Maybe it means AF will be back soon... I've cried at DH twice this week and it's Wednesday! Lol Both times it was out of frustration.

And...is anyone seriously trying to get off the baby weight yet? I keep hesitating because I'm BFing and I know I will need to cut out starches completely. I've limited my intake but I've stopped losing. :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm just starting to think about baby weight. I don't want to take any risks with breastfeeding, it's only just getting easy! I'm starting out by just trying to not eat total crap all the time. I'm past the point where I can use the demanding baby as an excuse to only eat Doritos and Uncrustables ;) In a couple months maybe I'll go back to Weight Watchers.


----------



## Loozle

I really need to start losing the baby weight. We have a wedding to go to in July and I really do not want to look like this, then. I have about a stone and a half to lose &#128533;. We're almost at the magic 3 months where the fat is supposed to melt away with breastfeeding. I suppose I should have a back up plan though in case that doesn't happen &#128540;. I'm thinking about doing slimming world.

UK ladies - who is voting today?


----------



## bumpwishes

I've been hormonal for weeks still aha I find myself tearing up way more often.

I've been super lucky with my weight. With the breast feeding and the fact that this is my first and I was all bump, I've already lost all the weight I gained. My tummy isnt the same but under clothes it doesn't matter. I was really afraid of what pregnancy would do to my body. I'm sure you ladies look great. It hasn't been that long and they always make the point of saying how it took 9 months to go on. 

I'm voting loozle :)


----------



## frenchie35

Not that I'm comparing the Kardashians to the royal family, but one of them named their daughter Penelope a couple months after DD was born. I was afraid that people would either think I got the name from a Kardashian or the name would become super popular. I guess neither is really relevant since we don't live in the US, but we might someday. Charlotte is a great name, and if it weren't for my SIL with the same name, I think that's what DD would have been called!

As for the election, DH has had Sky news on every night following what's going on. He's nostalgic since it was 5 years ago that we were last in the UK. He's a Brit-o-phile and he teaches a lot of political science in his classes. It certainly will be interesting to see how the cards fall.


----------



## molly86

I keep saying I'm going to eat better and try to lose weight but it's not really happening. George is now sleeping 8 hours at night so can't even use the excuse I'm too tired to cook properly anymore. Had George weighted yesterday. He's upto 13lb 11. Bang on what he should be. No real surprise as he loves his milk. I've been to vote. My sister is actually standing to be an MP so fingers crossed for her! Anyone that hasn't been yet you've got about 4 hours to go so get yourselves to the polling station!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy mother's day (American/Canadian)!


----------



## MrsKChicago

You too, Foosh! I hope everyone had a good day. Alex took the baby and let me sleep til TWO!
 



Attached Files:







i love mom.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommasquirrel

Hello Everyone! I hope that you had a wonderful Mother's Day. My little girl is doing well and I finally have a moment to catch up here on BnB. I can't believe it's been almost 2 months since I had Hinata. In some ways I feel like it was just a few weeks ago. The time just disappears so quickly. For some reason little one feels like she weighs a ton. She's either gained a lot in the last 2 weeks or my arms are getting in shape and it's soreness that makes her feel heavy. Today we broke out the tape measure and she is around 25 inches long now. I wonder how long it will take to get to a full meter. Both DH and I are tall so we're betting it could be before she turns one. 
As for PPD, I haven't had any bad days really. The first week was the hardest. Once I started taking the encapsulated placenta pills I felt less crazy and the night sweats went away immediately the following day. DH is happy that I am back to my normal self and not crazy, lol. All I know is that I am not getting frustrated with him as much as I was at the end of my pregnancy, so I am happier now.
In regards to dropping weight, I have lost a little over 30 lbs since giving birth and I need to lose a ton more but I figure that it will come off in time. I just started walking again and trying my best to drink more water throughout the day. I need to cut out the sugar and juices soon. Hoping that will help. Though, honestly, I feel so hungry while I am feeding little one that I just eat whatever is nearby and convenient which isn't always the healthiest option. Maybe I need to keep a food diary again to help myself figure out what and when I am eating.
Anyone else still dealing with babies that sleep only 2-3 hours at a time? my little one has only had one occasion in which she slept for 4 hours but that was almost a month ago. And is anyone else's baby outgrowing the baby clothes quickly? Hinata is already wearing 3-6 month old onesies and outfits because she is too long in the torso for her 0-3 month clothes.


----------



## frenchie35

Mommasquirrel: James only slept for a couple hours (even at night) at first until we started swaddling him. Now he will sleep from 10pm-6am when he doesn't bust out of the swaddle. We have to snuggle/rock him after he's in the swaddle, so it wasn't instantly obvious that he liked it. He has also outgrown 0-3 month sizes because of the torso length. I have to roll up the sleeves and pants on the larger sizes, but they're just right in the crotchal region.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm afraid we'll be in 6 month sleepers soon. This guy just won't stop growing! I took a good look at him in his bassinet this morning and I was shocked at how long he is. Amazing how fast they grow, no wonder they're always starving.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Liam only just made it into 0-3 clothes lol he is 9weeks now : D


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

C has done 5 hour stretches but usually it is 3, she even did a 7 hour stretch once. It is improving slightly and occasionally we get a good stretch but it is usually 3-4 hour stretches. 

She also just recently moved into 0-3 stuff (it is big on her but the nb stuff was getting too short or tight) and she is 9 weeks. 

Eta: I just noticed Liam & Charlotte were born the same day!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

LilFooshFoosh said:


> C has done 5 hour stretches but usually it is 3, she even did a 7 hour stretch once. It is improving slightly and occasionally we get a good stretch but it is usually 3-4 hour stretches.
> 
> She also just recently moved into 0-3 stuff (it is big on her but the nb stuff was getting too short or tight) and she is 9 weeks.
> 
> Eta: I just noticed Liam & Charlotte were born the same day!

Haha and sounds like they following same growth aswell


----------



## bucherwurm

We had a good sleeper on our hands. The last little while has been tough. It's like since her first wonder week she doesn't sleep the same. Some times she wakes up a few times and goes to sleep well, but some times nothing I do seems to calm her down or she just has a lot of energy. It's hard when it's the middle of the night. This morning she didn't like anything I did, was a cranky little baby. She has also been making more noise when sleeping. I was snuggling her in bed before we got up for the day, and she was sleeping but stretching and making a lot of grunting type sounds almost the whole time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Stretching and grunting often means gas here.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

C had really bad gas with lots of grunting from 6 to 8 weeks. I cut out almost all dairy during the 6th week and it has since improved. The doc said gas is normal around that time since the digestive system is finishing off development. But I've been too scared to add dairy back as I know it upset DS when he was a baby, so I'm worried we will start having crappy nights again.

C has slept 2 nights in her own room with a feed at 10, then 3:30, then another at 7. Not bad as I normally would go to sleep after 10 anyway.

J hit a big milestone too, he has stopped wearing bedtime undies (that's what we called his overnight pull up diapers). He has had mostly dry nights for awhile but then would have an accident but he has been dry for a month so he started going "free willy" as of Monday night! So proud of him!


----------



## molly86

Dh has mentioned moving G into his own room but I don't want to yet. I love having him close by. When I wake in the night I just lean over an peak on him. I'm kind of thinking there's no need for him to be on his own yet. He thinks the earlier we do it the easier it'll be on G. What do you all think?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not moving Teddy til I have to. I think it'll be easier on him if he's slightly more independent (he's a very clingy baby), and easier on me when he's reliably sleeping through and when he's past the biggest SIDS risk.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We have 3 stairs down from our bedroom to the rest of the house, though, with no bannister. Not something I want to deal with while half asleep trying to get to a distressed baby quickly.


----------



## frenchie35

I think we'll be leaving James in with us for a while. Especially since his room is right next to DD's and not very close to ours. I guess that means we'll wait until he sleeps through the night reliably, but we might have to get a baby monitor anyway.

Congrats, Foosh, on the potty training progress!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We decided to move her because we felt that everyone would sleep better. We have a monitor, the bedroom is not far from ours and although it is next to DS's room, it isn't too loud and DS can sleep through it anyway. It's one of those personal decisions, but if you don't feel comfortable with it I'd say it's not time yet. I can see your DH's perspective, but I don't think it is easier...no matter when you move them it is nerve wracking!


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi everyone,

So lovely to see every one busy on here. I can relate to lots of the comments and it's lovely. Our boy is feeding a lot and doing great with his weight gain. He's long so out grew his babygrows quickly but his body is slimmer so we use a mixture of sizes.

At the moment day naps seem to be very brief. Before they were 2/3 hours most of the time. At night we get a 4 hour stretch and then 3 hours but it doesn't take long to settle him down again. I tend to pick him up when he's fussing in his sleep so he doesn't end up crying. Grunting/fussing is generally a sign of gas or hunger! I'm glad someone explained the gas thing in relation to digestive system development around 6 weeks- over the last few days we've definitely heard a lot more gas and noticed a lot more tummy pains and crying in relation to this.


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi Ladies

I'm keeping my little princess in room also at least until the SIDS risk passes, although the most convenient thing at the moment is to have her in the same room anyways.
And at nearly 8 weeks, she perfectly fits her 0-3 mo clothes

Glad to read that everyone's babies have been doing so well!


----------



## bumpwishes

Hi ladies just wanted to ask a quick question. I've noticed over the last few days some brown discharge that reminds me of my mucus plug. Is this normal at 7 weeks after birth? I'm fully breast feeding .


----------



## frenchie35

I noticed that my lochia kinda held on as a really light brown discharge until my 8 week appointment to get my IUD put in. Then I bled a bit for a day or so. Now I have some somewhat stretchy cervical mucous. I don't know if any of that is "normal", but that's where I'm at.


----------



## bumpwishes

frenchie35 said:


> I noticed that my lochia kinda held on as a really light brown discharge until my 8 week appointment to get my IUD put in. Then I bled a bit for a day or so. Now I have some somewhat stretchy cervical mucous. I don't know if any of that is "normal", but that's where I'm at.

Thanks frenchie. I guess everyone is different. My lochia turned that yellowy brown two weeks ago and I thought it was coming to an end. The brown mucous has been stretchy too, like fertile mucous. I would just like it to go back to a normal colour now.


----------



## mommasquirrel

I don't plan on moving my little one for a long while since we are co-sleeping. I figure she will let me know when she is ready, I'm guessing at age 2-3. Most of the moms in my local meetup group are the same as me. My DH calls us the hippy squad, lol. I've heard they have less bouts of night terrors and issues with bed wetting when they started potty training. Fingers crossed that it works out for us. DH is okay with it, thankfully. Right now LO and I are sleeping together on the main floor since she wakes up so often in the night. DH has been in the main bedroom since he went back to work, he needs his beauty sleep, lol. 
I haven't had a full on menses yet and I'm wondering if it will start up soon. All I've had recently is a few days of brown discharge. I'm EBF but I figuree it could come back anytime, it's all a matter of hormones. 
So, odd question but I will ask. Do any of you have the keratin bumps on your upper arms? I had it severely before pregnancy and it almost went away completely until the last week before LO was born. It slowly came back and now it's worse than ever. If you've had or have it, what do you do to help keep it from flaring up? I'm trying Eucerin right now to keep a barrier on it but it's so unsightly.. =( The next thing I'm planning is to change my diet back to what it was before pregnancy-gluten, dairy free, sugar free.


----------



## frenchie35

By keratin bumps, do you mean the alligator skin? I've dealt with that since adolescence, but now that you mention it, they did go away a bit during pregnancy and are now coming back. I've never tried anything to stop them, but then again they kinda blend in with my million freckles.


----------



## mommasquirrel

Frenchie: yes its that, exactly. I wonder what hormone during pregnancy made it go away. I wish I was covered in freckles. I only have freckles across the bridge of my nose and on my shoulders. My DH is covered in them. I wonder if little one will get freckles.


----------



## twinkie2

I had made my own belly butter when pregnant and used it as a whole body lotion during the winter and it made my bumps go away, still use it randomly and I have not noticed any increase in them! It was a mix of cocoa butter, vitamin e cream and coconut oil. It's a little great feeling but I'll use this stuff forever now.


----------



## frenchie35

I think DD just had her first freckle pop up, and she just turned 3. She has rather fair skin like me, so we'll see if any more pop up this summer. Bring on the SPF!


----------



## swampmaiden

even tho im not on b&b much i'll throw my 2 cents in on the arm bumps:

my dh gets them and when he keeps up with scrubbing his arms in shower, it seeems to help tho they dont completely go away


----------



## DrMum

Hey everyone!!
Trying to wade through all the chat! Sounds like everyone is doing well. Apologies for my lack of contribution of late...back to work, breast feeding, pumping, a four year old etc etc. there just aren't enough hours in the day for me!
It's hard to believe R was born 13 weeks today. Just crazy. He is thriving so much, going to be a whopper of a guy. Now in the 9 month sleepers. Yes really! My family are all really big tall people so it's not too surprising.
I've found it hard getting my head back into work from 8 weeks. Mainly I've had to work extra hard to keep my milk supply up. Whether that's from less fluids, less time with R, more tired or a combination of everything probably. Plus feeding a nearly 20lb boy is quite some feat. But we're getting there. It's a good weight loss regime that's for sure.
I'm going to try and finish reading through all the posts now but just wanted to say hi and hope you're all well!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My goodness! Big boy!!


----------



## bumpwishes

I don't know how you do it drmum! Infact, how mums either work with a newborn, look after other children (especially very young ones) or do both! Is beyond me. I can just about manage this one and some basic housework. I definitely admire those who are managing so many different things. I hope I'll be able to do the same in the future.


----------



## swampmaiden

Wow nearly 20lb by 13 weeks! He's def going to be a big guy! My little one is not quite 13lb at 11 weeks, and she's between 0-3 & 3-6 month clothes now. Despite your work, you must be doing something right since he's thriving!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm pretty sure Teddy is teething already :( Poor monkey...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

poor teddy, liam has been teething for about 2week now, he sarted at 3month lol. i hope teddy manages ok with it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, I do too. I expected late teething, my family teethes late. Stupid DH genes. How's Liam handling it?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not very well he chews his hand alot as he refuses to use a teething dummy the only thing he will use is a normal soothing one. He was screaming in pain other day :-( I just hope this isn't going to take months like they can do.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Charlie is teething too! Lots of drooling and finger chewing. She won't take a soother at all anymore, not for weeks now. :( She prefers my nipple and when I take it away she is not happy.

MrsK, are you still cloth diapering? How often do you change Teddy? I mean how often do you find he needs a change.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm mostly cloth diapering. He's still in disposables overnight, cloth was just too much bulk. We use prefolds and covers and I try to change every two hours, though I stretch it to 3 sometimes if he's asleep. Any longer and I end up damp. Poop gets changed right away. It's definitely more frequent than disposables, but it's more convenient in other ways.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks! I'm finding that it's about every 2 hours as well, I wasn't sure if I was just panicking about leakage and changing overly frequently. We use disposables at night too and when we are out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, no teeth yet, but he did roll over! How's everyone else holding up?


----------



## bumpwishes

MrsKChicago said:


> Well, no teeth yet, but he did roll over! How's everyone else holding up?

Yay!! Well done Teddy :)
We've had lots of tummy rolling too which at night is becoming a bit of a pain :/ aha. 

Two teeth are visible in his gums and he's doing a lot of drooling and hand chewing. I'm sure there will be a tooth through soon enough.

Hope that everyone is doing well xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

This is going to sound like a big advertisement, but I want to mention it because you ladies are all at about the same stage. We ditched the swaddle and tried sleep sacks when Teddy started rolling, and he went from sleeping through the night to being super restless and waking up after about 5 hours. It was awful because even when he was asleep he wasn't sleeping well and we were both awake a lot. There were a bunch of ladies in a Facebook group raving about Zipadee-zips, so I ordered one thinking maybe it would help a little. He slept 9 hours the first night, til DH woke us up (grrrr), and then 11 hours last night. Like, real, honest to god, zonked out, good sleep, the kind that has me waking up every two hours to check that he's still breathing. It's amazing. I want to marry the couple that invented these things. He's sleeping even better than he was while swaddled. If anyone is in the same boat, I really really recommend it. I've heard Merlin's Magic Sleepsuit is great, too.

Hope all the babies are good! We're still rolling back to front, but no signs of front to back yet. And he never rolls when we're watching. We really want to get to the movies before Jurassic World leaves theaters, and to do something for our anniversary next month, so I'm getting up my nerve to leave Teddy with my brother and SIL. I've only been truly away from him for about half an hour while I got a hair cut. I can probably handle it, but I don't know how he'll do - he takes bottles, but not very well. We're going on a little family trip in late August too, just a couple hours away. He's usually a really good baby, so I hope he does ok traveling.


----------



## mommasquirrel

It's been awhile since I checked BnB, how's everyone doing? I think most of the active girls moved over to FB now. How's all the non FB people doing? baby milestones, etc. Our little girl is getting super long again, It looks like she gets chubby for a week or two then grows. Hope I can keep up with clothes or she's going to be running around the house naked. Other than growth spurts she's standing mostly on her own and learning to move forward with stepping. She is still too small for our walker but I'm really looking forward to getting her into it. One more activty she can enjoy for 10-15 minutes. =)


----------



## HopefulInNL

Today is the first day checking bnb since I've had Hayden. lol. Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I some how missed the last couple of posts, but I'm still here! 

We still don't have any teeth, but C has gotten a bit of a temperature a couple of times so I think there is one coming soon. Our 6 month appointment is on the 1st, it is going so quickly. &#128546; DS just had his 5th birthday too, he is such a big boy now!

Everything is fantastic with the home stuff but work seems to be going to shit without me. Grrr 4 people on my team quit since I went on leave...there were only 6 to begin with! And the girl that replaced me is shit, so it seems I'm going to end up cleaning up a huge mess. Blah


----------



## bucherwurm

We are doing well here. 5 months already! Naps are a bit of a challenge, but she is a good girl, just likes attention and to be entertained. She loves to roll over and watch the animals. We get a lot of smiles in the day. No solids yet, but they are happening soon enough.


----------



## kealz

Hi ladies! 

I'm still lurking too. :) 
Ds was 24wks on Tues so we've had a go at some banana porridge and munched on a banana - I don't think he's sold on banana although he'll happily try whatever I put in his mouth so that's good! We have teeth! He had two teeth by the time he was 4 mo, still just got two but like razors, lol. No rolling here, but sitting is going well. He is in 9-12 month clothes though and a bit of a whopper so it's hard to roll all that chubby over - much easier to sit like a pudding! :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm still here. We had a doctors appointment the other day and Teddy is 21lbs! Monster baby! We're just getting ready for a beach weekend, I'm looking forward to seeing if he's a water baby.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We have our 6 month appointment on Sept 1st, I am interested in seeing how much my chubby chicken weighs!

Have fun at the beach MrsK! I just spent a couple of days at the cottage with the kids... lucky DH couldn't come because of work so he got 2 days on his own.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Wow it feels like forever since I have been on BnB. It is nice to see our little group on here is still going. I will admit I am more a FB girl.

Dana is doing well. at her 6 month check up she was 7.1kg, 61cm long and 43.5HC so basically she is average weight, Shorty like mumma and has a giant melon lol. She is now on 3 solid meals a day plus 4 bottles. Sleeps from 8 - 6/7 and is still a gummy bear  and she is super mobile!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi! I forgot to come back and update... C is 17 lbs, 25 inches. 

She sits unassisted, she stands holding onto the furniture and she can go backwards. She can't go forwards, she is quiet (doesn't really babble or laugh very often) and mostly just likes being a bump on a log :haha: No teeth, she gums some solids (like pickles- great for teething btw, apple wedges, canteloupe etc) but only has 'food' every few days, she is still a booby monster. She tries to find my nipple now, if she wants it and can't see it, clever girl but not so great for Mama :haha:

Her fav person is her big brother, he always makes her laugh and generally is great with her.

I am at home (I have off until end of March 2016) but it has gotten so bad at work that I am being considered for a promotion, which, if I accept, means I would be going back early. They've not made an offer (yet) as they did hire externally but I've been told it isn't a very good fit and asked if I would at least consider an offer if they made one. The only reason I will consider it is because I can work from home mostly and DH can finish off parental leave, so C would still have a parent home with her for the full year. We have to wait to see what happens but I'm sooooo on the fence about the whole thing. I think it would be lovely for DH to have that time with the kids but I don't really want to give it up. I really like my job and team, I'm also sure I would have another opportunity at this type of promotion (so it's not a once-in-a-lifetime thing), just maybe not with this team.

What would you do?


----------



## Loozle

How soon would you have to go back? Would it be immediately if you accepted? 

As for us, Rebecca is doing well, she's taken to blw like a pro and we're still BF too. She's a tiny little thing - she was weighed at the hospital last week and was 6.1kg so about 13.4 lbs. She is very strong though, she sits unassisted, stands well holding on and loves to walk holding onto my hands. She will not tolerate tummy time at all so I doubt that she will crawl.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It would be 2 weeks before I started plus up to 3 months part time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Tough decision! I wouldn't do it unless I needed the money or it would make a big difference in my career goals. I don't think ill of moms who prefer working to being a stay at home mom (it's not for everyone), but my personal thinking is that they're only this young once, and I don't want to miss out on that time and all his firsts. If you're not feeling fulfilled as a SAHM it's worth considering, though.


----------



## klink

I applied for a job twice and cancelled even the job interview twice because I got so sad even thinking about leaving Jace.


----------



## frenchie35

I agree with Lindsay, err, MrsK about the specialness of the first couple years, and that work can wait but LOs can't. That is interesting that you could make it work with DH staying home. Big brother will also benefit from having a full-time parent at home, even though he's school-age. If finances aren't an issue, and if not coming back early won't hurt your overall career, I think you have to go with your gut.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DH and I make pretty well the same salary (within $50/year of each other), we don't *need* the 2nd income but we like our current lifestyle and have a comfortable savings put away each month for ourselves and both children. I will be going back to work regardless, it is just a question of moving up the timetable and having DH spend the last 5 or so months with the kids as primary carer instead of me; I tried being a SAHM when DS was a baby and it isn't good for my mental health. 

I am torn. It is a great opportunity, and moves up my career goals by a couple of years. It means more money and an even more flexible schedule. But we went through so much to have DD I don't really want to miss out. I've been telling myself I won't miss too much since I can WFH most days and DH should get the chance to be there for this time too. If I don't take it, DH doesn't get any leave (as I will use it all), if I do take it, I can still be here for most days (DH cannot WFH).

I get that this is time we can't get back, that is why I'm hesitating. :/

ETA: I made it sound like all positives, but the role would mean more responsibility and occasionally longer hours.

ETA (again): Also, I have a slight resentment that with DS I put my career on hold and we never considered that DH stay home. This time because of this opportunity DH has suggested that he finish the leave since it is beneficial to the whole family. Blah! I don't know


----------



## MrsKChicago

Working from home sounds like a good middle ground. It's one thing to stay home if you find it fulfilling, but if you need outside simulation (which is totally understandable), and you'd still be around for firsts, and it gives your husband a chance to be home with them, maybe it's a good plan.


----------



## bucherwurm

Sounds difficult lilfoosh. I'm sure it's been discussed before, are you in Canada? Have you made a decision? I'm not looking forward to going back to work.
As for us, things are going fine. We had a doctors appointment last week. At 6 months she was 15 lbs 13 oz. I think 27". Naps are still difficult, and I a trying to transition her from napping in her swing, since she is getting so tall. We've started solids, and it can be hard working them in between bottles, play time and attempting naps.


----------



## bumpwishes

I didn't realise talk was still going on here- it's great to see! Pleased to hear everyone is doing so well. 

As for us, G is sitting unassisted. He's very strong and mobile. He crawls and has just started pulling himself up to stand. Babies are just so amazing to watch- they learn so quickly! He got his first 2 teeth at 4.5 months and I'm sure the top two are soon to flow. He's a long boy and weighing around 17lbs

I cannot believe how quickly time has flown by!! Even though he's 6 months I couldn't imagine being away from him any longer than 2 hours max- especially as he still loves to bf, though he enjoys solids, which we started a bit early because he could sit and was so interested in food. If you think a promotion will happen later on and you're happy where things are now I don't see a reason to change it and it really doesn't sound like you want to give it up, even though you've stated the positives. I guess it depends how much your dh wants to have the time instead of working. Since you can wfh it would be better for you both, but you will still be busy working most of the day.


----------



## hanni

I can't believe our babies are nearly 1 &#128557;&#128557;&#128557; how did that happen?!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

hanni said:


> I can't believe our babies are nearly 1 &#128557;&#128557;&#128557; how did that happen?!

I know!!!! Time sure flies!

I was going to ask who else is pregnant again & I see you are- CONGRATS! We are currently trying for #3! :happydance:


----------



## hanni

sn0wbunnie said:


> hanni said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe our babies are nearly 1 &#128557;&#128557;&#128557; how did that happen?!
> 
> I know!!!! Time sure flies!
> 
> I was going to ask who else is pregnant again & I see you are- CONGRATS! We are currently trying for #3! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck for ttc number 3! Hope it's a speedy one.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Hanni! There are several pregnant ladies in the Facebook group, too. We may start trying the end of this year. I wouldn't mind trying earlier, but this will work out better for us financially.

What are the babies up to? Teddy is close to walking, saying dada, and he's a champion eater. Finally starting to nurse a little less constantly now that he's up to three big meals a day, which is nice. I don't plan to wean him any time soon, but I'm looking forward to nursing being more comfort than nutrition.

We went through an awful sleep regression from around 6 to 9 months, and I'm still working on getting Teddy out of my bed and into his. I don't regret bed sharing when he was waking a million times, but I should have been stricter with myself on getting him back into his own space after he started sleeping again.


----------

